# Criticize the personality type above you!



## nreynolds1990

Okay pretty basic say what you don't like about the personality type above you haha! I guess I'm the guinea pig since I'm starting this thread. They can be tongue and cheek running on stereotypes or serious based on things you have observed. Keep it short, keep it simple, keep it friendly and non personal :x point is to have fun not disparage the someone else


----------



## Thalassa

Have you had your weekly shower, INTP?


----------



## nreynolds1990

Haha. I'm not sure if I should say anything about you ISFP you might get your feelings hurt and cry me a river


----------



## Owfin

Well with your inferior Fe you probably will deny that you did anything mean to fourtines, right?

(Oh man, I'm an ISTJ... such an easy target)


----------



## Donovan

well ma'am, with your inferior Ne you probably failed to notice what that brilliant INTP was really getting after in his comment.

(p.s., j/k owfin )


----------



## Randroth

How did you get out of the psych ward, INFJ? I heard the doctor said your paranoid delusions were making a comeback.


----------



## MyName

How can you be so chill when the whole world is falling apart? Dumbass


----------



## Forever Jung

How can you be so sure the worlds fallen apart when you haven't left your darkened bedroom for two weeks?


----------



## Randroth

Teatowel Wrangler said:


> How can you be so sure the worlds fallen apart when you haven't left your darkened bedroom for two weeks?


It's because he knows about your maple-syrup powered doomsday machine, and knows that you forgot to tighten the bolts on the phlebotinum applier. Inferior Si's a pain in the ass, ain't it?


----------



## Owfin

You wouldn't know. I guess you were too distracted with insulting them that you forgot that Si is a shadow function for you.


----------



## Thalassa

Go organize some book shelves or do my taxes - this thread is clearly too fun for you, ISTJ.


----------



## Mr. Limpopo

Are you implying that it's a thread fit for a Fi-dom to even LOOK at, let alone partake in? not even close. go be sensitive somewhere else.


----------



## electricky

Implying? You INTJs and your crazy theories


----------



## Owfin

Pot calling the kettle black, much?


----------



## Mr. Limpopo

It's OK, it's not like I expect an ISTJ to understand theories.


----------



## electricky

Like I'd expect an INTJ to be flexible about anything.....


----------



## Donovan

ElectricSparkle said:


> Like I'd expect an INTJ to be flexible about anything.....


almost like you and finishing anything... does that relate to more intimate areas as well?


----------



## donkeybals

^^ Why don't you care about somebody's feelings or something infj. 

ps Sorry that sounded harsh I feel bad now.


----------



## Bel Esprit

Why don't you go figure out your personality type already like the rest of us have? It ain't that hard, geez. Damn unknowns. Don't wanna put a label on themselves.


----------



## Bumblyjack

Why does it have to be so hard to get myself to make fun of you? It feels like kicking a puppy.


----------



## Thalassa

Because you're one of those do-gooder shiny happy ENFPs. Now get your head out of the clouds and respond to the thread with a criticism _like it says_, gosh.


----------



## Bumblyjack

(I can't help but think hipster kitty when I see your avatar.)


----------



## Epizeuxis

(We can all see from this thread that people like to be criticized. But anyway.)

ENFP, how's that meme any kind of criticism at all? Weak.

To a more general ENFP audience:
Your extraverted energy just makes you look like a fool. Inferior Si doesn't make you realize that.


----------



## Beyond_B

Oh fish, a fellow PROCRASTINATOR!


----------



## Epizeuxis

Oh duck, a fellow GENIUS! But you're female and that makes you even more awesome. I apologize for going against the flow of the thread.


----------



## Bumblyjack

Oh, so that's when INTP's apologize...when they say something positive.


----------



## Kito

ENFP, must you strike up conversations with everybody you see? It's awkward and it feels bad to not reply when you do.


----------



## nreynolds1990

ISFP get out of here before you get criticized god knows you hate that crap. Sounds like Kim Jong-il or something


----------



## Bumblyjack

Unlike you INTP, I'm actually getting up from my computer and leaving the house today.


----------



## Beyond_B

Bumblyjack said:


> Unlike you INTP, I'm actually getting up from my computer and leaving the house today.


 Stop being so sensitive, it's annoying...


----------



## Donovan

Beyond_B said:


> Stop being so sensitive, it's annoying...


interesting... your response that is... sensitive=annoying, but... it seems your body is responding with an odd saline-like solution... beautiful drops of it sliding down you facial structure... maybe your misery?... you can see it in others, but not in yourself.


----------



## Beyond_B

celticstained said:


> interesting... your response that is... sensitive=annoying, but... it seems your body is responding with an odd saline-like solution... beautiful drops of it sliding down you facial structure... maybe your misery?... you can see it in others, but not in yourself.


 Oh circle! How did you know? Freak or something? You are scary, I don't like shrinks.


----------



## MyName

INTPs are just an INTJs who haven't realized their full potential.


----------



## nreynolds1990

MyName said:


> INTPs are just an INTJs who haven't realized their full potential.


You INTJs never follow an idea to its full potential like we INTPs do. You just want to get things over and done, and you guys call yourselves intellectuals hah!


----------



## dalsgaard

nreynolds1990 said:


> You INTJs never follow an idea to its full potential like we INTPs do. You just want to get things over and done, and you guys call yourselves intellectuals hah!


Stop hanging around on the internet, and go clean up your room. You INTP's are so messy.


----------



## Dylio

dalsgaard said:


> Stop hanging around on the internet, and go clean up your room. You INTP's are so messy.


You INTJ's and your uncanny ability to be succeed admirably at being a smartass... Yeah I've got nothing against you guys. I like what I see lol.


----------



## Sovereign

Dylio said:


> You INTJ's and your uncanny ability to be succeed admirably at being a smartass... Yeah I've got nothing against you guys. I like what I see lol.


I would criticize this guy's type, but he's probably not paying attention. 

Man, this is probably the most interpersonal contact all you INTJs and INTPs have had this week! I'm proud of you!

Also, you ENxPs are definitely feeding the stereotype of being the only extroverts weird enough to chill with this crew. Which is good, because somebody has to go _outside_ to carry that 3 weeks' worth of pizza boxes and coke cans to the dumpster. 

:tongue: to you all


----------



## TragicallyHip

For now you do, Dylio. But you'll probably dump us any minute now and move on, won't you? ;-)

PS Dude, that profile pic is gonna make it awfully hard for me to sleep tonight.


----------



## Spades

I would insult you, but you would probably come up with some theory of why I did it based on my unconscious motivations.

(Heh. Curious what the next person will say).


----------



## nreynolds1990

Ah you unknown personality types. Stay off the forums and do some soul searching, figure out who you are.


----------



## intrasearching

You lousy INTP. Get off your rump, stop thinking and start doing! None of your wants will be fulfilled if you're too afraid to do anything about them.


----------



## TragicallyHip

Spades prolly just wants to avoid conflict, most likely due to some latent early potting training issues.


----------



## Bumblyjack

Always gotta psychoanalyze everyone and reduce their behavior to Freudian terms.


----------



## Donovan

always have to speak out like you know what you're saying...

:tongue:


----------



## Bel Esprit

Think you can act logically when you're actually bubbling with emotion inside? Or better yet act emotional when you're actually logically aware of every emotional move you make? Take your paradoxical ways elsewhere.


----------



## Owfin

Well at least their thinking isn't _inferior_...


----------



## Narrator

Well atleast they have a heart, unlike you and your brick.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Why are you on the internet instead of making and serving a delicious meal for me and all of my friends and relatives?


----------



## HandiAce

Stupid ISFJs. They claim to have a heart for people, but it just shows up as the "nanny state" which simply pisses people off. Are you sure you have the correct strategy for making friends properly?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

You're supposed to criticize the personality above you, not your own! lol!!!




HandiAce said:


> Stupid ISFJs. They claim to have a heart for people, but it just shows up as the "nanny state" which simply pisses people off. Are you sure you have the correct strategy for making friends properly?


----------



## Narrator

Obviously you took so long to post he came in and found it was up to him to take the baton. Undecided types, always so confused.


----------



## HandiAce

walking tourist said:


> You're supposed to criticize the personality above you, not your own! lol!!!


The poster above me also happened to be ISFJ. I can hate on my type if I want. You on the other hand don't have a type, but your avatar of flowers and quote in your signature must mean you're an INFP. Why don't you try interpreting things that MAKE SENSE and depict something exciting for once?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Silly isfj, time to climb out of your box and experience the big wide world of sensations and possibilities!!!


----------



## Who

Unknown personality? Are you trying to be edgy and nonconformist or something?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Yes.
you're the first non-isfj that I've insulted. enfp, since you're nothing but a pitcher of red kool-aid, you're going to spill and leave a mess in the snow.


----------



## TragicallyHip

Just goes to show you how much you unknow, Tourist!


----------



## donkeybals

^^ Oh yeah you must think you and your nonconformity is sooo cool. Figure out your type already! Who does that?!


----------



## donkeybals

@TragicallyHip Damn it infj, you beat me to the punch.  Well infj's are know it alls!! = O Go love somebody infj! Go love somebody!!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

You, lol!!!





donkeybals said:


> ^^ Oh yeah you must think you and your nonconformity is sooo cool. Figure out your type already! Who does that?!


----------



## Pride49

You are ridiculous for being so hypocritical and socialistic


----------



## Stanley309

Criticising a INTJ is like criticising a wall.


----------



## Pride49

Ironic because your mood is stoned. I could believe you are


----------



## TragicallyHip

@donkeybals, I'm glad I beat it, I can't imagine a donkeybal punch would be all that much fun. ;-)


----------



## Beyond_B

Psychic bah!


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence

INTJs are far too rigid.


----------



## nreynolds1990

You're not a psychic INTP you're not a genius either, stop acting like you know everything dammit!


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

There's a wide world out there other than in front of your computer screen, but I wouldn't expect you to know about that...


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

entp, have you ever finished anything that you sta


----------



## Bumblyjack

walking tourist said:


> entp, have you ever finished anything that you sta


Like figuring out your MBTI type?


----------



## donkeybals

TragicallyHip said:


> @donkeybals, I'm glad I beat it, I can't imagine a donkeybal punch would be all that much fun. ;-)


Maybe you are correct. However, I have kung fu panda on my side. Watch out for his spin kick. Hi-ya!


----------



## PulpFictionFan

Unknown personality, huh? You must fear your own inner self or perhaps not know it too well...


----------



## PlushWitch

INTJ, you're actually just worried and jealous because you know donkeybals might be an Fi user... yes, Fi user like first or second place... not crappy Fi on the third place. That's just aliby feeling.


----------



## Pianoasis

INFJ, you lack the courage to make a real insult and risk 'hurting their feelings'


----------



## Aerorobyn

ENTJ. You're really nothing special - just a boring, just a self-righteous asshole that everybody hates.


----------



## donkeybals

Unknown you are a big question mark. ? <-- is you. And question marks look like a pierced ear, and I hate jewelry on girls!!


----------



## PlushWitch

Unknown Personality, just because you are unknown you think you can behave like an asshole yourself - cause you think nobody will be able to give it back to you since you don't shown yourself. Coward!

EDIT: phew... lucky I got ninja'd by another unknown. xD


----------



## Jamie.Ether

INFJ, You're TOO awesome [that's an insult!]


----------



## TragicallyHip

Well, since the panda has pants on, it's hard to tell about the donkeybals. No wonder you don't know your type!


----------



## Bumblyjack

You're perpetually stuck in one self-fulfilling prophecy after another.


----------



## zerocrossing

ENFP - Stop stealing my Ne!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

intj!!!! Now that is someone who really does dream of being the Big Boss, but is actually just an estj wanna be!!!!


----------



## DJeter

Oh look: another one with the intrapersonal intelligence of a rock.


----------



## Fleetfoot

Have you had your monthly reality check yet, or is that too much for you to handle?


----------



## Zerosum

The estp.. Has roughly as much tact, as a sledgehammer breaching a door!


----------



## DJeter

Wow, took you just 2 minutes to come with that reply. If you spent as much time trying to accomplish something with your life you wouldn't be such an abject underachiever.


----------



## Zerosum

Lol actually took 10.. Was replying to you, seen she had before and had to edit!

Go with your hunches there Columbo!


----------



## Fleetfoot

We do act faster than you, you're just too distracted by everything else going on in your head or wherever you think you are.


----------



## SuperDevastation

Just because you want to do something doesn't necessarily mean you should.


----------



## Humaning

Behold! the legendary power of the ISTP one-liner!


----------



## Husker

how's your mother's basement?


----------



## Humaning

It is much better since your girl came to keep me company.

Apparently she grew tired of your whining and yearned a real man.


----------



## Zerosum

If driving whilst being tired is equivalent to .05 on the breathalyser.. Surely being an INTP must be at least .06!


----------



## PulpFictionFan

You ENTPs are too nutty and insane, XD


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

PulpFictionFan said:


> You ENTPs are too nutty and insane, XD


The world isn't going to end if you try something other than logic.


----------



## nreynolds1990

INTP the world won't end if you try to use your feelings too you know?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

intp, watch out for that... walllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!
(ooops, the warning came too late!!!)


----------



## DJeter

Quite a person to criticize types when you apparently still haven't come to comprehend them. Imbecile!


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ

you INFJs cant read people any better than ISFJs can


----------



## Randroth

I'd offer to help wipe the footprints off your back, but you'd probably just say something like, "No, you go do something fun while I slave away, selfless and alone."


----------



## Humaning

You probably got a footprint somewhere among all the tatoos you stamped on your body


----------



## Humaning

Don't check the mistletoe; it's a trap, she attached a bucket of water to the strand

Some people's sense of humor never graduate from middleschool


----------



## Brian1

Do you have to be so distant with your "big ideas" about intellectual "properties," and focus on real people for once in your life?


----------



## Humaning

That is solid advice
BUT
Its hard to take you seriously, when you have bangbros and fapdu open on the other window


----------



## Thomas60

So what meaningful things did you learn today and how does that help you?
Go criticise yourself


----------



## Humaning

Thomas60 said:


> So what meaningful things did you learn today and how does that help you?
> Go criticise yourself


I learned that given the opportunity, not all ENTJs will write caustic comments. Some of them are quite silly and insouciant (like you.)
This enriches my understanding of people at large
Maybe it has something to do with you "buzzed" status, though


----------



## AbioticPrime

Who needs comedy TV when there are INTPs out there in social situations


----------



## Zerosum

Whoa! Look over there! Your company's stocks are starting to fall!


----------



## AbioticPrime

Zerosum said:


> Whoa! Look over there! Your company's stocks are starting to fall!


At least I have a company


----------



## PlushWitch

Serial Hero said:


> At least I have a company


But you know... you don't make your people do what you want by killing them. Maybe you want them to be dead and behave like deads. But I think you don't see what negative side effects that generally has.


----------



## taptap

PlushWitch said:


> But you know... you don't make your people do what you want by killing them. Maybe you want them to be dead and behave like deads. But I think you don't see what negative side effects that generally has.


Doorslamming them because things aren't going your way isn't any better.


----------



## Killbain

You ENFP types are basically just hardened boozers, aren't you?


----------



## B-Con

How would you know? Have you had a brush with reality lately?


----------



## Humaning

you should try to be a bit less sexy, is not fair to the other types.
Start by disposing of your irresistible pocket protectors
Maybe that will level the field...


----------



## PulpFictionFan

How long will you continue to think about doing something and not just do it? STOP PROCRASTINATING!!!


----------



## DJeter

PulpFictionFan said:


> How long will you continue to think about doing something and not just do it? STOP PROCRASTINATING!!!


Pot... Kettle...

How're the plans for global domination going? Have you secured your mother's basement at least?


----------



## AbioticPrime

WSidis said:


> Pot... Kettle...
> 
> How're the plans for global domination going? Have you secured your mother's basement at least?


Come on Grandpa! This is the 3rd time you're recycling old jokes -- boring, tired, predictable social customs that others could easily do without...


----------



## Embersnare

Sweet! I've just received my free minecraft giftcode!

>> minecraftcodes.info <<


----------



## PlushWitch

Embersnare said:


> Sweet! I've just received my free minecraft giftcode!
> 
> >> minecraftcodes.info <<


INFP... you're really kinda random and illogical.


----------



## AbioticPrime

Embersnare said:


> Sweet! I've just received my free minecraft giftcode!
> 
> >> minecraftcodes.info <<


This is advertisement. Any mods? A banhammer is required


----------



## DJeter

The irony is that while you have the serial killer avatar everyone else secretly longs to cut your throat.

(Sorry if I did recycle someone else's stuff, maybe I'm an ISFJ.)


----------



## PlushWitch

WSidis said:


> The irony is that while you have the serial killer avatar everyone else secretly longs to cut your throat.
> 
> (Sorry if I did recycle someone else's stuff, maybe I'm an ISFJ.)


No, INFJs do that. But mostly unconsciously. While ISFJs are fully aware of the recycling process, INFJs are just like: *whatever... recycle dump...* "oh, that wasn't brilliant or new? :shocked:"

<- That's you!


----------



## Gumdigger

PlushWitch said:


> No, INFJs do that. But mostly unconsciously. While ISFJs are fully aware of the recycling process, INFJs are just like: *whatever... recycle dump...* "oh, that wasn't brilliant or new? :shocked:"
> 
> <- That's you!


Can find a deeper meaning to a pot hole in the road.


----------



## Randroth

Gumdigger walks into a bar. The rest of us duck.


----------



## Zerosum

Shouldn't you be outside fixing your antique motorbike? Sounds like it isn't firing right!


----------



## Randroth

Oh, it's firing just fine. I would know, I just ran over your robot.


----------



## Gumdigger

Can you have a look at this nitroglycerin I've been making and tell me what's wrong with it? 

You might need to give it a good shake first.


----------



## Randroth

Yep, your nitro's no good, and I think I know why. Were you trying to make explosives and masturbate in your mom's basement at the same time again?


----------



## Pianoasis

Is the psychiatric ward out on field trip?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Could be dangerous. Didn't you fire the entire staff at the psych hospital?


----------



## Gumdigger

Randroth said:


> Yep, your nitro's no good, and I think I know why. Were you trying to make explosives and masturbate in your mom's basement at the same time again?


Da rum tish. How long did it take you to realise that the stuff you were fidgeting with wasn't nitro?? 

My mom's dead btw. I keep her in the closet and only bring her out on special occasions.


----------



## Humaning

they all went crazy trying to figure out the neurotic distortions you keep between your ears.


----------



## Gumdigger

You'd know all about that, wouldn't you?


----------



## AbioticPrime

It's midday, about time to brush your teeth isn't it?


----------



## PulpFictionFan

So, how many people have you bossed around today?


----------



## pretty.Odd

So, how many people have you coldly glared at today?


----------



## Sara Torailles

How many people have you falsely told you have Jedi mind powers today?

Silly INFJ's, no one's psychic...


----------



## Gumdigger

Silly INFJ's, no one's psychic.


----------



## Zerosum

Probably about time you threw that T-shirt out!


----------



## DJeter

Zerosum said:


> Probably about time you threw that T-shirt out!


Why not try inventing an attractive personality?


----------



## Gumdigger

I had a dream I was being eaten alive by a giant ant wearing a blue top hat and green trousers. What does this mean??


----------



## taptap

"Boo-hoo, you wouldn't understand!" Yo INFP girl, maybe if you spoke more, people eventually would understand you! Ever though of that?


----------



## intrasearching

taptap said:


> "Boo-hoo, you wouldn't understand!" Yo INFP girl, maybe if you spoke more, people eventually would understand you! Ever though of that?


I actually am rather popular with women, to reply to your edited post. 

How is the emotional manipulation of those who stand in the way of your wants going? Ever wonder if they'll catch on and stop trusting you?


----------



## taptap

Neurasthenia said:


> I actually am rather popular with women, to reply to your edited post.
> 
> How is the emotional manipulation of those who stand in the way of your wants going? Ever wonder if they'll catch on and stop trusting you?


I should've just left the original post and put a "EDIT: Damn ninjas, [...]" at the end.

Hmm.. How is failure to emotionally manipulate those who stand in the way of your wants going? Ever wonder how it would've been if you could get people to trust you and give you what you want and feel like you're doing them a favor?


----------



## intrasearching

taptap said:


> I should've just left the original post and put a "EDIT: Damn ninjas, [...]" at the end.
> 
> Hmm.. How is failure to emotionally manipulate those who stand in the way of your wants going? Ever wonder how it would've been if you could get people to trust you and give you what you want and feel like you're doing them a favor?


It's going just fine, because my wants do not require the assistance of others. 

I surf beneath the radar, fulfilling my needs without anyone being the wiser.

How is the constant need to have high activity and action going for you? Are you successful in the avoidance of your sorrows?

(I will stop here for a while, so as to not feel like I am clogging this thread.)


----------



## taptap

Neurasthenia said:


> It's going just fine, because my wants do not require the assistance of others.
> 
> I surf beneath the radar, fulfilling my needs without anyone being the wiser.
> 
> How is the constant need to have high activity and action going for you? Are you successful in the avoidance of your sorrows?
> 
> (I will stop here for a while, so as to not feel like I am clogging this thread.)


Sex with an attractive human being who may or may not love you. That's all I have to say to this.


----------



## AbioticPrime

taptap said:


> Sex with an attractive human being who may or may not love you. That's all I have to say to this.


Ever seen Girl, Interrupted?


----------



## taptap

Serial Hero said:


> Ever seen Girl, Interrupted?


 I have. What about it?


----------



## AbioticPrime

taptap said:


> I have. What about it?


Judging by your comment and your type, you must relate


----------



## Randroth

I'm sure women appreciate your tendency to finish everything quickly.


----------



## taptap

Hey I've been meaning to ask someone this, how does it feel like to be in jail?


Serial Hero said:


> Judging by your comment and your type, you must relate


 I did identify with Lisa actually, so yes. :blushed:
I also wonder what you thought of American Psycho, hm..


----------



## Humaning

I doubt that
I imagine ENFPs are more often able to relate better to cartoons than people with complex emotions.


----------



## taptap

Wow, look who's talking. I think what you said is a symptom of your lack of understanding of emotions, other people's or your own, rather than the complexity of mine.

EDIT: kinda off topic but Lisa Rowe had borderline personality disorder(however misdiagnosed with sociopathy, as would be common for her time) and the dom-tert loop of ENFPs is basically BPD, so yeah. Just wanted to throw that out there. ENFPs in dom-tert loop appear to lack empathy(I've been accused of this but it's not true) and are very manipulative, impulsive and emotionally reactive. Also, an ENFP Lisa would make the perfect companion to the obvious INFJ Susanna.
EDIT2: I'm not personally stuck in a dom-tert loop, not very impulsive or manipulative at all and have plenty of empathy. Just wanted to make that clear.


----------



## MyName

I can't think of anything bad to say about ENFP's, except that they are so sweet and adorable that they make me far less fearsome, which lowers my effectiveness, and thus lowers the TBS (Total Benefit to Society) that I create. So I guess you guys kind of screw everyone over in the long run.


----------



## AbioticPrime

taptap said:


> Wow, look who's talking. I think what you said is a symptom of your lack of understanding of emotions, other people's or your own, rather than the complexity of mine.
> 
> EDIT: kinda off topic but Lisa Rowe had borderline personality disorder(however misdiagnosed with sociopathy, as would be common for her time) and the dom-tert loop of ENFPs is basically BPD, so yeah. Just wanted to throw that out there. ENFPs in dom-tert loop appear to lack empathy(I've been accused of this but it's not true) and are very manipulative, impulsive and emotionally reactive. Also, an ENFP Lisa would make the perfect companion to the obvious INFJ Susanna.
> EDIT2: I'm not personally stuck in a dom-tert loop, not very impulsive or manipulative at all and have plenty of empathy. Just wanted to make that clear.


I'm pretty sure Susanna was an INFP. She upholds her own unique value system (Fi) rather than pre-established societal value systems (Fe) -- otherwise she might have been more respectful to.. well.. everyone. There are numerous examples of her indulging in her Fi, some of which include how willing she was to have sex w/ her boyfriend in [basically] public and her guitar-playing act of rebellion to fight for something she believes to be right.



MyName said:


> I can't think of anything bad to say about ENFP's, except that they are so sweet and adorable that they make me far less fearsome, which lowers my effectiveness, and thus lowers the TBS (Total Benefit to Society) that I create. So I guess you guys kind of screw everyone over in the long run.


*Common Daily Mental Decision Process of an INTJ:*

Decision in Question: _Should I approach that girl over there?_

Legend: 
1pt = low merit
2pts = moderate merit
3pts = high merit

Costs:
1. May end up waste of time (1pt)
2. May have to face rejection (2pts)
3. Energy expended to walk there would burn X calories which would result in sooner requirement of food intake which means higher revenue expenditure (3pts)

total points: 6

Benefits:
1. Possibility of receiving phone number of cute girl (1pt)
2. Social practice after prolonged basement dwelling world-domination planning (1pt)
3. Bit of exercise after prolonged basement dwelling world-domination planning (2pts)

total points: 4

If cost > benefit, do not proceed.
If cost < benefit, proceed.

Cost vs Benefit = 6 vs 4

Cost > Benefit.

Final decision: Do not proceed.


----------



## taptap

Serial Hero said:


> I'm pretty sure Susanna was an INFP. She upholds her own unique value system (Fi) rather than pre-established societal value systems (Fe) -- otherwise she might have been more respectful to.. well.. everyone. There are numerous examples of her indulging in her Fi, some of which include how willing she was to have sex w/ her boyfriend in [basically] public and her guitar-playing act of rebellion to fight for something she believes to be right.


 I like your analysis. Yes, it would make sense for her to be an INFP. Also considering how good of a writer she is. And I can't really imagine INFJs writing their own biographies, what with their lack of Si and all. Si being a detailed, chronological memory. Still, INFPs and ENFPs get along famously, so my assertion still stands.


----------



## Gumdigger

No you can't have a hug...

Damn it! Stop crying!


----------



## Lindsey

If you don't want people to cry, stop being the kind of person that makes people cry.


----------



## Chinchilla

You're so close, yet so far from the perfect personality type.


----------



## Zyforb

Shouldn't you be developing the next scientific revolution and then forgetting about it tommorow morning due to hangover?


----------



## AbioticPrime

In Freudian psychology, they call that one projection


----------



## zerocrossing

Who gave the INFP the babbling beverage?


----------



## Senter

zerocrossing said:


> Who gave the INFP the babbling beverage?


Who gave the entp the right to talk to an infp that way?


----------



## zerocrossing

Senter said:


> Who gave the entp the right to talk to an infp that way?


INFP wanting harmony in the "criticize" thread? 

_(previous ENTP post was a Harry Potter joke)_


----------



## Le9acyMuse

Oh, look. An ENTJ imagines, once again, he can patronize someone while somehow getting away with it. I can foresee your future as some washed up impersonator of genuine wit. And hush, @_Senter_ . The adults are talking. Look at a cloud.

(I'm so sorry!! can you have a heart attack from being mean...?)


----------



## Senter

zerocrossing said:


> infp wanting harmony in the "criticize" thread?
> 
> _(previous entp post was a harry potter joke)_


gah damnit i wasnt even trying to have harmony and yet by trying to be mean i did it anyway


----------



## zerocrossing

It's in your nature... Or nurture... Or something.


----------



## Thalassa

I thought ENTPs preferred tormenting the _unsuspecting_.

Isn't this a little too polite for your level of trolling?


----------



## AbioticPrime

Senter said:


> iiii hatchu so much!!!!!!! Bahhhhh


Not a criticism just a comment,

I think that actually makes me feel... happy


----------



## Senter

serial hero said:


> not a criticism just a comment,
> 
> i think that actually makes me feel... Happy


you feel nothing you nt thing!


----------



## Thalassa

Y u guys ignoring me?

sooooo meaaaan

D:


----------



## AbioticPrime

Shouldn't you be used to it by now?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

ENTJ, couldn't you turn off the boss mode for like about two seconds???


----------



## Patrick Burris

At least he has a personality label.


----------



## Thalassa

Oh ESFJ, you do love labeling people don't you, hmm?


----------



## Patrick Burris

Eh, I try to label people, personally. But sometimes it's necessary to prove a point, yes? 

However good ISFP, your avatar is less than beautiful or artistic.


----------



## electricky

ESFJ, I would try to join your rave party, but I'm sure you'd throw me out for wearing tacky sandles


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

ENTP, why must you be so fashion challenged?


----------



## DMack

Maybe you should question your own personality type before you question others.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Why do I need glasses to see the vision of an ENTP visionary.
By the way, I am an E..X... F... P or... maybe E... S... F... X!
Always one letter that doesn't want to be found...


----------



## DMack

walking tourist said:


> Why do I need glasses to see the vision of an ENTP visionary.
> By the way, I am an E..X... F... P or... maybe E... S... F... X!
> Always one letter that doesn't want to be found...


You must be an ENFP, they always have trouble keeping track of things.

(Honestly, that would be my guess from your avatar. One of these day's I'll post my avatar theory here.)


----------



## gilded

I'd criticize you, but you've been so good on the ISFP forums that I haven nothing mean to say. Damn you. >:|


----------



## subwayrider

ISFPs, you guys really need to stop doing so many different kinds of drugs... every day.


----------



## gilded

You should stop assuming we're on something and accept that fact that we're just like that. Don't beat yourself up too hard for not being able to get to know us, though. :3


----------



## Alden

You shouldn’t think this way. Some types couldn’t care less.

A strange phenomenon is going on here. If you thank someone because you agree with his criticism, that is fine. But thanking someone for criticising your type or you?


----------



## cue5c

INTPs are terrible because they are constantly better than me.


----------



## Hammerhand

Entp, if you actually had some patience, you might be able to conquer to world! Now go read some Buddhism! :>


----------



## Alden

Wake up your ideas, INFP!


----------



## subwayrider

Tom K said:


> You shouldn’t think this way. Some types couldn’t care less.
> 
> A strange phenomenon is going on here. If you thank someone because you agree with his criticism, that is fine. But thanking someone for criticising your type or you?


I thought this was a game! I wasn't actually criticizing anyone!


----------



## subwayrider

INTP, you need to stop doing the only two things you always end up doing on a forum:

1) being overly logical

2) trolling


----------



## Worriedfunction

INFJ's you are so UNIQUE and different...you do things in such an awesome and UNIQUE way.

My god what is it like being so damn UNIQUE?! I cant fathom it because you see...my personality type is very common and therefore not UNIQUE enough.








UNIQUE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stanley309

You just dont want to disgrace yourself by being an 


*I*rritated
*S*tupid
*T*houghtless 
*P*opstarfan 

:angry:​


----------



## Worriedfunction

Sepa said:


> You just dont want to disgrace yourself by being an
> 
> 
> *I*rritated
> *S*tupid
> *T*houghtless
> *P*opstarfan
> 
> :angry:​


I dont know if im allowed to go again but:

You are an

*I*rritating
*N*eurotic
*F*allicious
*P*erson

ps: You think im ISTP :O cool.


----------



## Beyond_B

So you think you are special huh? Yo unknown type. Let me tell ya one thing, you are a special individual just like everyone else hah! Shocked?


----------



## Stanley309

Dont judge other people when your main human interaction is limited to the naked girl on page 23 of your magazine to the left of you.


----------



## Beyond_B

Sepa said:


> Dont judge other people when your main human interaction is limited to the naked girl on page 23 of your magazine to the left of you.


XD, don't judge before knowing all the facts.
I am female lols! 
Oh, and not attracted to females. XD


----------



## Stanley309

Using your fake penis under your bed isnt much more communicative


----------



## DMack

Sepa said:


> Using your fake penis under your bed isnt much more communicative


I thought that's what the FP was in INFP.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

That was so tasteless that it was funny.
It's not a surprise. You'd flatten any debate opponent with witty insults. But it does tend to be a conversation stopper. You're probably looking for some witty repartee but your conversation partners are on the floor writhing and at a loss for words. So much for the verbal sparring.


----------



## DMack

walking tourist said:


> That was so tasteless that it was funny.
> It's not a surprise. You'd flatten any debate opponent with witty insults. But it does tend to be a conversation stopper. You're probably looking for some witty repartee but your conversation partners are on the floor writhing and at a loss for words. So much for the verbal sparring.


Yeah, but it's hard to flatten an ESFP, too much hot air in 'em.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Frustrating, huh? ENTPs want to win all of the time. Fortunately, their attention spans are so short that they'll forget all about their defeat to the mighty ESFP and will be off doing something else... for the next fifteen seconds...




DMack said:


> Yeah, but it's hard to flatten an ESFP, too much hot air in 'em.


----------



## Humaning

Ylajali said:


> It's difficult to imagine an INTP, a type of extreme cerebral activity, existing in the psychic space of 9w8, which is in many ways the opposite. 9w8s like to fall asleep to their own intellect and the things that it might unearth.
> 
> But hey, you've already considered that. You're an INTP, right? ..... right ... ?


Right, because it is "difficult to imagine" (don't hurt yourself) that out of 2.3 BILLION people who frequent the net ONE of them could be both an intp and 9w8. The types are not as conflicting as you believe. Maybe you need to gain a more sophisticated understanding of these theories, if you are able to detach yourself from the twilight books, that is.


----------



## Ylajali

Humaning said:


> Right, because it is "difficult to imagine" (don't hurt yourself) that out of 2.3 BILLION people who frequent the net ONE of them could be both an intp and 9w8. The types are not as conflicting as you believe. Maybe you need to gain a more sophisticated understanding of these theories, if you are able to detach yourself from the twilight books, that is.


The types are indeed as conflicting as I have stated.

Sorry brah.


----------



## Humaning

hmmm... where is my "this user is a bigot" button? Oh, well no use feeding trolls


----------



## Ylajali

If you had bothered providing any sort of theoretical support for your position, I might have bothered with a "tolerant" response. 

So it Goes...


----------



## wingsofpoetry

I cannot criticize the personality above mine since you don't even list it!! Unfair :-(


----------



## Pinkie Pie

No, I have to make fun of my personality!!! ummm...
Like you would criticize it properly even if you knew. You would let Hitler go with a mild warning, and then completely forget about cuz someone gave you a few balloons!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Time for your favorite activity: sweeping the floor, mopping, and vacuuming. Also organizing the kitchen and getting rid of that stack of newspapers that has all of those articles that you didn't read because you so busy looking for shiny stuff...
yikes! I just bored myself...


----------



## adenine

INFP:
-sometimes out of touch with realities of the world
-often requires a lot of time for him/herself (this may be a negative thing from some other people's point of view)
-his/her moods change fast
-can judge people too easily based on his/her own strong ideas of values and what's right/wrong


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

INFP: so eager to avoid conflict that she failed to write a witty and entertaining insult of the ESFP, lol.


----------



## AbioticPrime

ESFP child: every parent's nightmare.

"Are we there yet?"

No honey, it's about 40 more mins.

*3 minutes later*

"Now?"

"







"

"WHAT ABOUT NOWWWWWWWW? I'm BOOOREEDDDD!"


----------



## Sunbeam

I was about to insult you, but you had to go back to your job at Hooter's before I could do so.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

You call that criticism?
Go climb a tree somewhere, you silly hippie..


----------



## CorgiGirl

I would criticize you but you would probably take it personally. I wouldn't want to be responsible for making an INFP cry.


----------



## difromoz

Are you sure you'd even notice???? lol


----------



## AbioticPrime

They should re-title it 'Alice in ENFPland'


----------



## difromoz

I can just imagine you swinging from a tree as the one and only, infamous...Cheshire Cat!


----------



## AbioticPrime

difromoz said:


> I can just imagine you swinging from a tree as the one and only, infamous...Cheshire Cat!


Uh... what? 

^ you probably get that a lot


----------



## difromoz

*Damn! That cool cat actually got my tongue!!!*


----------



## Zerosum

I'm actually surprised you could focus long enough to construct a sentence!


----------



## BroNerd

You are too awesome for your own good


----------



## PrimrosePopinjay

You guys are smarmy, razor-tongued know-it-alls...although you are quite witty...


----------



## Agelaius

You guys are too quiet. Come hang out with your extroverted partners in crime more often :dry:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

You guys are too noisy and are distracting everyone from paying attention to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Agelaius

walking tourist said:


> You guys are too noisy and are distracting everyone from paying attention to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


There you go with those assumptions again... everyone knows it's me that's getting distracted, not me distracting them. Sheesh. Besides, there's enough attention to go around


----------



## AbioticPrime

Now I understand why there are safety showers in every chem lab


----------



## Gyepitokki

You insensitivity drives me nuts sometimes

(no offence D


----------



## Owfin

You are too afraid to offend anybody. Would make a good subject of a totalitarian regime, yes, very good...


----------



## AbioticPrime

And you would be the blind populous in that regime ;p

Do as you're told no questions asked!


----------



## akc30

Not everything has to be done your way, so stop bossing people around.


----------



## AbioticPrime

akc30 said:


> Not everything has to be done your way, so stop bossing people around.


Says who?

Stop bossing *me* around hypocrite ;p


----------



## Alden

A leopard cannot change its spots.


----------



## Owfin

Oh, INTP/INTJ? I bet in your own little Ti world that arrangement makes sense, but this is reality, boy.


----------



## AbioticPrime

Owfin said:


> Oh, INTP/INTJ? I bet in your own little Ti world that arrangement makes sense, but this is reality, boy.


And reality is ever shifting... adjust to it. No matter how hard you try to relive the same day over and over...


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

ENTJ, always wanting to be the Big Boss. Too bad no one cooperates with your grand schemes.


----------



## apatheticus

ESFP, why are you even here? -- Shouldn't you be out and about expwwwwething yourthelf?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

ISTP, why are you here? Shouldn't you be breaking... I mean fixing... your car???


----------



## AbioticPrime

Your avatar must be an accurate depiction of the way you view the world.

It's the reason why we have fire alarms in every home, escape routes in every building, safety showers in every chem lab, and first aid kits in every public facility. 

Do shrooms even have an effect on you?


----------



## CorgiGirl

Picking on somebody your own size for once? Must be a nice change from all the small people you like to boss around.


----------



## eburian

Stop having such a cold heart, don't you have feelings when you talk to people? Are you too scared to talk, maybe you should come out of your shell and experience idealism and question every possible thing that you can think of.


----------



## Owfin

Ah, the ENFJ, always trying to control people and accuse them of being cold hearted while icily scolding them.


----------



## Coburn

China called. They want their slave worker back.


----------



## CorgiGirl

China called again. They want their overseer back to keep the slave workers in line.


----------



## AbioticPrime

Computer called asking for you. Got tired of mundanely interpreting 1s and 0s all day.


----------



## PlushWitch

Hell called! They're looking for their Diabolical Swayer.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Police called. They want their telepath back to read the minds of uncooperative suspects.


----------



## Randroth

Pimp called...


----------



## AbioticPrime

Not a far-fetched response from the bang bros cameraman


----------



## Anubis

Serial Hero said:


> Not a far-fetched response from the bang bros cameraman


I could have guessed you watch the demeaning type of porn, ENTJ.


----------



## AbioticPrime

WinklePlum said:


> I could have guessed you watch the demeaning type of porn, ENTJ.


Don't know where you got the "demeaning" from. Oh yeah, thin air -- same reason you fail out of all your science courses.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

ENTJ, you probably failed out of your science classes because you tried delegating your homework to your roommates, who were all INFPs and off chasing butterflies and dreams. Your protestations of you can't get good help these days didn't have much effect on the professor, who offered you an F and a recommendation to repeat the class when you were ready to work, instead of pay incompetent people to do your homework for you.


----------



## Owfin

Wow, an ESFP who can write a paragraph. That must have been so hard for you to do! A gold star, young miss!


----------



## pericles

What about not noticing insignificant details for a change?


----------



## wandrere

What about not being a complete arrogant jerk when communicating for once?


----------



## pericles

No need to voice my criticism. Just read my mind...wrong.


----------



## Owfin

Oh you, telling me to not care so much about insignificant details whilst ingesting _Every_._Little_._Piece_. of sensory data.


----------



## chimeric

You're just grumpy because you don't get out enough. Go have some fun for once.


----------



## snowbird

LOL, Owfin was indeed having fun. You see, chimeric, we introverts know how to have fun, without people in the room ruining the moment! Try it sometime! Why do you need other EP's for fun, when you could have a perfectly good popcorn popper instead?

Snowbird


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

If you really were capable of reading my mind, you would know, INFJ, that I find it annoying that the popcorn gets stuck between my teeth and that I have to stop whatever I'm doing just to go and floss.


----------



## CorgiGirl

Yeah ESFP, flossing sucks. As does any other kind of work that might ruin your fun.


----------



## apatheticus

Speaking of fun, ISTJ, how would you like to do my taxes?...or would that be too orgasmic for you to handle?


----------



## AbioticPrime

*shows you an M.C. Escher book*


----------



## Sugulle

A Stephen R. Covey wet dream.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Stop making the rest of the world look shit in comparison to you.


----------



## ElectricHead

Hey INTP, since you're such a self-proclaimed genius, why can't you get it in your head that your opinion doesn't always equal fact.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

An INFP telling an INTP not to confuse opinions with facts?


----------



## wandrere

Emotionless weasel. You're just boring.


----------



## ElectricHead

I bet you won't say she's and emotionless bore to her face, INFJ. You'll probably confuse her by greeting her warmly, baking her some cookies, walk her to her car, and once she's out of your conflict range, will add her to your mental list of people to cut from your life forever, all for your own secretive reasons.


----------



## wandrere

*above post assumes I am good*....plan.is.working.


----------



## CorgiGirl

An INFJ that schemes? Next they'll be saying that the sky is no longer blue...


----------



## AbioticPrime

CorgiGirl said:


> An INFJ that schemes? Next they'll be saying that the sky is no longer blue...


They call that sunset. Learn to think beyond the tight constraints of your box.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Hey, ENTJ, try not to imagine that you are in charge of the sun rising and setting or that the sun is one of your minions.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Look, a shiny thing!


----------



## Zeptometer

AppleCat said:


> Look, a shiny thing!


oh god, I better not talk to you if I don't want a lecture on your favorite subject all I said was hello!


----------



## BroNerd

Take off the rose-colored glasses and see the world for what it really is!


----------



## Kelly617

It really isn't impressive - most of the time, it's just irritating. 

**Okay, SOMETIMES...it's a LITTLE impressive...**


----------



## wandrere

irritating because you contribute


----------



## Some Kind of Blue

INFJ... sooo how's your complex "visions?"


----------



## CorgiGirl

Are you sure you'll be able to pay attention long enough to hear her entire vision?


----------



## PlushWitch

Do you even believe in visions?


----------



## electricky

Do you even believe in reality? Yes, that computer in front of you might actually exist as something other than just a matter of your own perspective


----------



## wsmf

hahaha that's the best criticism i've ever received!!! 
call yourself an INTP? FAIL...


----------



## Redline

Hahahaha! To me, that would be a horrible insult. I guess, to ENFPs, being deep and risking other emotions isn't as appealing as happy and shallow. Be proud.


----------



## wsmf

ouch. happiness isn't deep? maybe it's just that we don't stupidly romanticise being void of emotion.


----------



## Redline

Did you actually get offended? I'm sorry. I should have gone easy on the poor little ENFP. We wouldn't want you to have to deal with any real criticism now, would we?
Almost 1 am! Goodnight! Also, sorry I'm not very good at this. It's hard when I don't personally know who I'm insulting.


----------



## AintGotNoExpressions

OOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGG!!!1!!!!11!!!!!one!!!!111one!!11!!

THAT SKANK SAID HI LIEK TO MY FACE........ I mean liek what is that supposed to mean?!?!?! What a slut.... EWWWWW

(Beat to the punch.) nevermind then.


----------



## wsmf

Redline said:


> Did you actually get offended? I'm sorry. I should have gone easy on the poor little ENFP. We wouldn't want you to have to deal with any real criticism now, would we?
> Almost 1 am! Goodnight! Also, sorry I'm not very good at this. It's hard when I don't personally know who I'm insulting.


yeah we bruise easily.  
think it's better when it's not personal tbh! i love just criticising the whole type  night night!


----------



## Owfin

What kind of criticism is that? There's thinking outside the box, and then there is just missing the point entirely. Guess which one you fall into. 

Hint: If you answer "the third one", you definitively fall into the second category.


----------



## FillInTheBlank

Funny how you mention "thinking outside of the box". I didn't know ISTJs were even capable of doing that! :laughing:


----------



## electricky

Someone alert the press, an INTP is laughing...... _on the outside._


----------



## bubbamamma

I'm surprised you managed to decide on a single insult, ENTP. How many did you have to pick from and how long did it take you? You should be proud, this must be a great accomplishment for you.


----------



## AbioticPrime

Larissa said:


> I'm surprised you managed to decide on a single insult, ENTP. How many did you have to pick from and how long did it take you? You should be proud, this must be a great accomplishment for you.


Said the tortoise


----------



## Stephen

Oh hey, another Ni dom. How unique.

Darn it, I was ninja'd by someone who called someone a tortoise. DRAT THE IRONY.

OK, how about this:

Oh look, Te dom. That must be nice. I bet you have so many friends.


----------



## bubbamamma

I'm surprised you can come up with your own insults, ISTJ, instead of repeating previous ones you've heard. Congrats on finally learning to think for yourself.


----------



## mushr00m

Nothing new there from an INTJ, could at least be a bit more original than that. Such a cold fish sometimes.


----------



## donkeybals

Oh, hey look at me I'm INFP, I'm super nice to everybody yet no one takes the time to understand me:


----------



## Owfin

Oh look at me, I'm an ENTP, I talk all the time about being clever and improvisational but then I spit out a generalized insult from my repertoire instead of inventing something new.


----------



## donkeybals

Oh hey look at me I'm Owfin the istj 

(that's the insult)

:wink:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Uh oh, the ENTP is probably laughing himself silly, thinking that his insult is super clever.
Not!


----------



## donkeybals

.


----------



## Femmefatale

The ESFP is probably gone by now, but will check if someone has thanked her/him every time she passes the monitor. Not because she thought about it, no, but because she saw something. And they will most probably react to this post, when/if they see it. But hush.


----------



## Owfin

Woah, I didn't think you were so _slow_ that you got ninja'ed by a margin of 28 hours! Then again, it's pretty much par for the course for INFPs. You probably think you're too good for paying attention to the real world, don't you?


----------



## DJeter

Go take care of your family. Fucking square.


----------



## CorgiGirl

You don't have time to tell her what to do, you have the entirety of society to take care of!


----------



## DJeter

Another one? Listen: I have some tools in the garage; you can help with some odd jobs I have around the house.


----------



## mushr00m

So you know do you? Anyone would think your psychic.


----------



## Juan M

mushr00m said:


> So you know do you? Anyone would think your psychic.


********* you *** ***** ***** dont ******* ***** ******* YOU!!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Hey mystery personality, toss a coin!!!


----------



## Femmefatale

Could you lend him one? Oh snap, you don't have any.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

I would write a witty insult, but I don't want to be drowned in your tears.


----------



## Femmefatale

Too bad. It would be quicker and more pleasant than suffocating in that airtight science lab I locked earlier. I forgot to check if someone was still in there. Totally my bad!



AppleCat said:


> I would write a witty insult, but I don't want to be drowned in your tears.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

And you'll live with with the guilt of what you've done forever and ever, until you can't take it any more.


----------



## Femmefatale

You are right, fortunately (for me) you never left that big an impression in my life (only knowing of you for a couple of hours) so the guilt of coincidental killing you is easily replaced with less hurtful things. 



AppleCat said:


> And you'll live with with the guilt of what you've done forever and ever, until you can't take it any more.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Femmefatale said:


> You are right, fortunately (for me) you never left that big an impression in my life (only knowing of you for a couple of hours) so the guilt of coincidental killing you is easily replaced with less hurtful things.


You were so busy talking about your feelings, you forgot to insult the ENTPs.


----------



## Femmefatale

I just found something more exciting to think about. That is all ;(



AppleCat said:


> You were so busy talking about your feelings, you forgot to insult the ENTPs.


----------



## DJeter

Don't cry, but you're ruining this thread with your emotionalism.


----------



## AbioticPrime

WSidis said:


> Don't cry, but you're ruining this thread with your emotionalism.


Any more oppressive ethical dogmatism to spread, Yoda?


----------



## DJeter

Serial Hero said:


> Any more oppressive ethical dogmatism to spread, Yoda?


Hurt others' feelings, will you? Learn to play nice, you must.


----------



## VoiceOfSilver

A little superior and demanding are we, INFJ?


----------



## Owfin

Says the lady who uses royal purple as her font color of choice.


----------



## Ylajali

Oh, how exciting, you've posted in here again.


----------



## electricky

Forgot to include the link to type to that insult there? Or a link to much of anything else... No, we don't all "just know" what your muddled INFJ brain is rambling about without you saying it


----------



## Ylajali

Maybe I should speak in the jumbled, absurd language of Ne? The carrot fish eye milk plate turquoise salmon festered easter blinking poop machine.


----------



## DJeter

Try doing a magic trick, you physically awkward fuck.


----------



## Owfin

I bet you run a fortunetelling business. "WSidis's Ni Predictions of THE FUTURE". Small print says "I will actually only give you my one opinion of the world and I am unwilling to consider other ways things could turn out but because my predictions are societal and not actually about you I can't be wrong mwhhahaahaha"

And then you find out that Greece's economy is going back up or something and your entire precious vision is ruined.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

You know that Greece's economy is not improving because you spent all day at the calculator figuring that out. And then, you counted all of their beans so that you could really be an istj bean counter.


----------



## Ylajali

If you ask him nicely, he may poke little holes in the beans so that you can string them into a pretty necklace and call it art.


----------



## nreynolds1990

Don't try to predict people's behavior INFJ, you're not a psychic


----------



## CorgiGirl

You're just afraid that he'll predict your behavior and then you won't feel so unique.


----------



## boblikesoup

What do you know about unique? You couldn't be it if you tried.


----------



## CorgiGirl

I don't know if you're unique but you certainly stand out. Not many people can forget the person bossing them around.


----------



## nreynolds1990

Really? You're the one talking about uniqueness? You're about as cookie cutter as they come now get back to work and stop mouthing off to your boss ISTJ. He should fire you. Too many chiefs these days, not enough indians.


----------



## Death Persuades

INTPS SUCK BECAUSE I SAYS SO!

hahaha


----------



## AbioticPrime

That's probably the only thing you've got right; but even then, your reason is wrong.


----------



## DlusionAl

Who let the troll with the god complex out of the dungeon?

EDIT: *damn, ninja'd by god himself


----------



## DreamStepper

Maybe if you'd learn to love someone, you wouldn't be so lonely.

and now I feel bad haha.


----------



## AbioticPrime

Maybe if you learned to talk to the people you've grown to love, you wouldn't be so lonely.


----------



## Fleetfoot

I see you got off your high horse there. Why? Was there a colony of ants you wanted to take over as well? Do you ever know when to stop?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Hey, ESTP, you probably want to sell the ENTJ both the high horse and the colony of ants. Try not to overcharge him, although you are tempted to do so.


----------



## AbioticPrime

I thought Se-doms were supposed to be smooth?


----------



## Jewl

I see somebody -cough cough, ENTJ- thinks they're better than somebody else... Better work on that ego. You're not going to take over the world with it, even though you may try.


----------



## pneumoceptor




----------



## KaileneDanae

Cry me a river.


----------



## donkeybals

^^ ENTP gayest type ever.  Wait a second.


----------



## Eleventeenth

You know that thing you do at work where you try to pass off all the stupid grunt work to other people because you don't want to do it? That game may work with 95% of people, but it doesn't work with me. I see what you're doing and I know how to play the game too. I see your shenanigans, ENTP. I'm on to you and your intuitive games.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Oh look, an unsolvable math problem for you to be the first one to solve!!!
There we go, an INTP is now completely distracted.


----------



## Eleventeenth

walking tourist said:


> Oh look, an unsolvable math problem for you to be the first one to solve!!!
> There we go, an INTP is now completely distracted.


Just because it's unsolvable to you doesn't mean........


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

OK. Pi. Get every last number past the decimal point! Right to the end! Guess the intp will be away for a while.
hahahahahaha!!!!!



Eleventeenth said:


> Just because it's unsolvable to you doesn't mean........


----------



## Eleventeenth

walking tourist said:


> OK. Pi. Get every last number past the decimal point! Right to the end! Guess the intp will be away for a while.
> hahahahahaha!!!!!


OK, if you insist. The guy in the video is my INTP buddy. I assisted him with a lot of this. Like I said, just because you can't solve it doesn't mean..........


----------



## Eleventeenth

^^ In all seriousness, I think that guy is Ni-dom. And it doesn't look as if he needed my help or anyone else's.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

This guy is quite astonishing. That is a fascinating story. I really enjoyed that!
Oh. I'm supposed to make fun of your type.
Um. INTP, don't mix that plaid with those stripes. It looks... weird...


----------



## Bel Esprit

And you would know all about conformity, wouldn't you ESFP?


----------



## MyName

Your thoughts on existential issues are irrelevent to me unless you learn to think with some structure.


----------



## CorgiGirl

You just use the word structure to hide the unreliability of your own existential issues.


----------



## KaileneDanae

Hey look- an ISTJ who says something resembling mean? Must be because you're on the webs and don't have to look them in the face.


----------



## LavenderTown

I don't know anything about ENTPs nor have I encountered any ENTPs.................

The world doesn't need anymore lawyer types, ENTP.
(forgive me for sounding ignorant)


----------



## Dashing

i have nothing bad to say about the isfp type. everything balances out.


----------



## Owfin

Wow, what a failure. An NT who can't give criticism. Then again, it's an INTP. They are the _definition_ of "loser".


----------



## dulcinea

Oh, stop calling people names and go organize something in alphabetical-numeric order ISTJ.


----------



## KaileneDanae

I don't know if I should say anything about INFPs- I may upset you.


----------



## dulcinea

KaileneDanae said:


> I don't know if I should say anything about INFPs- I may upset you.


Meh! from an ENTP, I'd figure it was just some elaborate sounding baloney you made up off the top of your head and stated with so much eloquent confidence everyone would think you were an expert on the subject.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

I'm pretty sure that's INFJ talk for sugarcoating everything.


----------



## AbioticPrime

Lack of Ni has you missing the point, as usual


----------



## CorgiGirl

Perhaps you have lost the point in your search for alternate views.


----------



## Ćerulean

Go fill a duty or something instead of criticizing.


----------



## Aerorobyn

Go save the planet or nurture some homeless people or something - somebody has to do it, why not an INFJ.


----------



## AbioticPrime

Yeah, a *somebody*.


----------



## Pixiedust

Hey ENTJ, don't you have something better to do? Like steal school lunches from children while you scream at them for not working hard enough to deserve benefits?


----------



## AbioticPrime

Nah, that isn't as effective as cutting down on their play time.

But yeah, why not? We need it in this country. Especially when we have people who dress up as butterflies and roam the streets in the middle of the day ;p


----------



## CorgiGirl

No one knows how to crush butterflies the way you do!


----------



## bellisaurius

But no one can crush butterflies with the precision that an istj can. And besides, I'm sure they deserved it.


----------



## Ayia

are you scared that the butterflycrushers are gonna steal the spotlight from you?


----------



## Agelaius

Runa said:


> are you scared that the butterflycrushers are gonna steal the spotlight from you?


Are you scared that they WON'T?


----------



## nomnomcornships

ENFP,
Why do you have to be so awesome?
I'ts almost a down fall..
You make people look like bread.
God.


----------



## pneumoceptor

Your avatar really says it all.


----------



## Kito

I'm afraid to criticize you in case you've already foreseen my response.


----------



## AbioticPrime

That's probably just one dash point on a Bible-long list of all your fears... eh, timid ISFP?


----------



## RoughEstimate

:c. Can't we all just get along? (See what I did here..?)


----------



## AbioticPrime

Lol, asking the questions isn't gonna make the answer (see what I did there? double meaning of answer, also criticizing INFP personalities ;p).

I don't see what you did there! Enlighten me


----------



## Pixiedust

Judging from the avatar, ENTJ, I'd say..... God complex, anyone?


----------



## Kito

Says the ENFP dressed up like a butterfly god.


----------



## Owfin

Yes, follow the advice of the INFJ. Weep over the fact that you haven't been outside for 10 years!


----------



## AbioticPrime

In what framework?

Weep over the fact you haven't been outside the superficial world these past 10 years.


----------



## Kito

I'm not sure you'd be able to deal with the emotional outburst if they did.


----------



## DJeter

Look out everyone, one insult and you'll be in for a boat load of Fi defensive bitching...


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Oh no! The infj is imagining that he is psychic again. Watch out! Don't drop that crystal ball!!!!


----------



## DJeter

Careful not to watch too much Alex Jones, you're quite vulnerable to have extremely poor handling of conspiracy theories.


----------



## AbioticPrime

Yoda, understandable are your words, why the change?


----------



## Ayia

Well. Sometimes even Yoda has to adapt to his audience... We know deep meaning and symbolism isn't you ENTPs' cup of tea


----------



## AbioticPrime

<---



> deep meaning and symbolism isn't you *ENTP*s' cup of tea



Lol, is your Se *that* inferior?


----------



## nomnomcornships

Oh, how *bold* you are all the time ENTJ. ;P


----------



## AbioticPrime

Likewise. Though there's a profound line between calculated boldness and blind stupidity :shocked:


----------



## Ayia

calculated boldness, or just plain arrogance in disguise (as always)?


----------



## Eleventeenth

We're talking about boldness here, INFJ. You should stick to topics that you're able to speak intelligently about or that you have actual hands-on experience with.


----------



## pneumoceptor

Would it be safe to say that you think every topic falls into the first category for you, despite the fact that no topic falls into the second?


----------



## Owfin

On the other hand, it is a fact that no topic falls into the first for INFJs.


----------



## Eleventeenth

Be careful who you call stupid, ISTJ. The average INFJ, with their deeply insightful Ni, would probably be more than happy to debate with you on a wide variety of topics. Yes, they might hug you after they beat you in the debate, but that's just because they don't want you to feel too bad about yourself.


----------



## bellisaurius

Somehow, something seems backwards here. Shouldn't the istj be telling the intp to get back to work?


----------



## AbioticPrime

Get back to work.


----------



## bellisaurius

I'd say the same, but we all know bosses don't do any work.


----------



## AbioticPrime

Eh, sounds like your ideal position. Too bad pigs only fly in pictures and dreams.


----------



## Eleventeenth

Innovation never comes from the institution. It comes from the college dropout, from the guys working out of their garage, from the so-called "lunatics" who actually believe and have a vision of what it would be like if pigs could actually fly. The crazy dude who doesn't accept the status quo. You have to see it, and actually believe it, before it can be made a reality. But, anyways, you're right. I should probably get back to work - shuffling paperwork and obeying policy is important stuff.


----------



## bellisaurius

Perhaps we could replace the term tl;dr with Ti;dr


----------



## Eleventeenth

Glad to see you're using more of your own Ti to make decently logical statements. Less Ne, more Ti. Keep doing that...it serves you well.


----------



## Metaplanar

And here they say INTJs are the arrogant ones...but instead of using the obvious comeback (A paragraph with 5 lines is too long? Come on, this reeks of Ne-attention-span-failure...but I guess that's too close to home for you with your aux Ne), you focus on similarities, encouraging the ENTP to use more of your precious Ti. (Is that your inferior Fe I see?)
As if becoming more like an INTP was such an achievement.

Ha, two in one.


----------



## bellisaurius

Here I was feeling almost proud that the INTP was interacting with an actual human being, and you go ahead and show him up by interacting with TWO people.


----------



## Pixiedust

Eleventeenth said:


> Innovation never comes from the institution. It comes from the college dropout, from the guys working out of their garage, from the so-called "lunatics" who actually believe and have a vision of what it would be like if pigs could actually fly. The crazy dude who doesn't accept the status quo. You have to see it, and actually believe it, before it can be made a reality. But, anyways, you're right. I should probably get back to work - shuffling paperwork and obeying policy is important stuff.


Unibomber often, INTP?


----------



## Ayia

I think the person above you is an *E*NTP. But I made the same mistake recently, so I should come up with a better critique... Nah, you ENFPs don't take criticism well, anyways.


----------



## Owfin

Awww look at the little feeler kitten try to insult somebody! Isn't it so _cute_?


----------



## Pixiedust

Runa said:


> I think the person above you is an *E*NTP. But I made the same mistake recently, so I should come up with a better critique... Nah, you ENFPs don't take criticism well, anyways.


Lol! Let me prove your point re criticism: the message in quotes is what was responded to, which would have been addressing the INTP (unibomber). Although its a fair mistake since neither of us share a great attention to detail. :tongue:


----------



## Owfin

Not once but TWICE did you get ninja'ed! Pay attention to something for more than 5 seconds so that you can actually finish your posts in time.


----------



## Ayia

yes, pixiedust. you're scaring the istj with your unstructuredness. you know that type of stuff gives them nightmares


----------



## Kito

I'm guessing you managed to magically envision the fact he'll have nightmares?


----------



## Ayia

*he*'ll? I guess the ISFPs are the least S-like of the sensors...


----------



## WarriorDreamer

Oh, go join a cult or something....


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

I should be congratulating you on having the courage to post on a thread like this without bursting into tears.


----------



## Kito

At least he even has the ability to consider how the person may feel.


----------



## Misha

You need a haircut.


----------



## Kito

That's not even a personality insult. Nor is it a fact. And I can make just about any insult I'd like thanks to the fact your personality is unknown. Luckily for you, I'm not going to.


----------



## bellisaurius

Sad days we live in when an isfp is talking about facts... That's a job for a T


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Says the ENTP who probably makes up facts as he goes along just to win the argument.


----------



## Kynx

Thought you were supposed to be witty?


----------



## misstheground

I thought you were supposed to break down into tears right now. Or maybe into song.


----------



## AbioticPrime

So, what are your theories on infinity?

*infinity years later*


----------



## Eleventeenth

If you're looking for help with your homework, we usually charge by the hour.


----------



## Cetanu

It'd be nice if you made a decision and accomplished something sometime this decade.


----------



## Eleventeenth

We charge double for INTJ homework. Your homework is usually a little more difficult than the others. I'm really surprised you couldn't figure out your schoolwork on your own, INTJ. I expected more from you.


----------



## Kynx

Careful with all this social interaction, you might make a friend


----------



## Metaplanar

INFPs.
You come to this thread with the expectations of making friends? A thread that's all about _insulting the person above_?
Because people are generally well-meaning and good, even if they try to hide it behind snarky remarks, right?
Riiight.

That idealism is somewhat cute, to tell the truth, but seriously.


----------



## Kynx

Judge quickly, before you get chance to consider someone else's opinion


----------



## Ayia

although.. it could be good to make up your mind one day...


----------



## AbioticPrime

Here's a good metaphor for your life: no matter how hard you try to bend that spoon with your mind, it won't, my elementary dear Ni-dom.


----------



## misstheground

I'd come up with a great insult for you, but I'm sure you already have something you would rather tell me to say.


----------



## Owfin

I think the truth is INTP, you never had a good insult. Never have, never will.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Oh, yes, you ISTJs--all good little robots in a line, doing your cute little jobs. Now we INTPs? We at least have some decent AI. (Course, we still have to sort out that palindrome weakness thing...)


----------



## Kynx

Yea pick another word out of the dictionary, that will show how smart you are


----------



## Owfin

I've got a good one! 




> *Whiny*
> 
> — adj , whinier , whiniest
> 1.	high-pitched and plaintive
> 2.	peevish; complaining


----------



## Kynx

Who's whiny? Are you thinking without supervision?


----------



## Owfin

I'd say I bite my thumb at you for that, but you've probably never _actually_ read Shakespeare. Or anything else.


----------



## AbioticPrime

There's a difference between mindlessly downloading information into your memory storehouse (such as phrases like "I bite my thumb at you"), and _actually_ reading.

Your insult proves the former.


----------



## Kynx

What's an ENTJ hanging around here for? Are you bored because you rented out both your friends?


----------



## Dark NiTe

I'm the Dark NiTe


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

benr3600 said:


> I'm the Dark NiTe


Do you know Batman's personality type then? xD


----------



## Ayia

damn, INFP. the whole: "I refuse to respond before an actual personality comes along" was actually kinda awesome. Then you got back to the INFP: "can't offend people" thing. oh well...


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

Runa said:


> damn, INFP. the whole: "I refuse to respond before an actual personality comes along" was actuallt kinda awesome. Then you got back to the INFP: "can't offend people" thing. oh well...


Awww c'mon I don't want any harsh feelings! xD This is supposed to be a fun thread JAYZ. By the way how's your soulmate?


----------



## Ayia

I might have driven my soulmate away as a consequence of my grief when I realised that INTJs aren't actually gods. Not sure how to get over that one...

How's your soulmate? Sick of being serenaded?


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

Runa said:


> How's your soulmate? Sick of being serenaded?


Not yet. She likes it actually <3 And she's an INFJ  Lovely people, these INFJs. Their uncertainty in love is so admirable.


----------



## Tyrant

You're too sensitive.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

You don't know how to talk to people without pissing them off d:


----------



## Tyrant

XD Very true.

You spend too much time in the bathroom.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

Tyrant said:


> You spend too much time in the bathroom.


That doesn't apply to all INFPs because that's just ME. And ewwww what's that smell? What shampoo do you use? Or you don't care to use any at all?


----------



## EmpireConquered

Self centered romantic. I mean, can't you just play and not take things not seriously?


----------



## Tyrant

Way too easy-going.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

EmpireConquered said:


> Self centered romantic. I mean, can't you just play and not take things not seriously?


I'm not self centered. I'm free-spirited and I like to play around with my partner a lot d:

And to the INTP above me: Whoa dude, those eyes.. What's up with the silent rage?


----------



## EmpireConquered

Self denying


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

GIRL, that parachute has a hole in it! Hey, what are you— Nevermind..


----------



## EmpireConquered

Knight_In_Rags said:


> GIRL, that parachute has a hole in it! Hey, what are you— Nevermind..


Don't take things too personally INFP, the world isn't all about you XD


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

EmpireConquered said:


> Don't take things too personally INFP, the world isn't all about you XD


I'm sorry? Now who admires herself excessively again?


----------



## EmpireConquered

Have you hugged your mom today? My insults aren't too harsh for you to bear? Mommy's ready to hug you right?


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

Your insults are too harsh for me to bear. Yes, bear. I'll hug my teddy bear now. But you, even as a girl, don't need one do you? Once you wake up from your nightmare just cuddle your sweaty pillow. It'll be alright.


----------



## Tyrant

Are you being sexist, bro?


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

Tyrant said:


> Are you being sexist, bro?


Off topic d:


----------



## EmpireConquered

Tyrant said:


> Are you being sexist, bro?


INFP's taking it too personally XD.


----------



## EmpireConquered

Knight_In_Rags said:


> Your insults are too harsh for me to bear. Yes, bear. I'll hug my teddy bear now. But you, even as a girl, don't need one do you? Once you wake up from your nightmare just cuddle your sweaty pillow. It'll be alright.


Remember dude, you're supposed to criticise my personality type not my gender. XD. Chill and don't take it personally


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

EmpireConquered said:


> Remember dude, you're supposed to criticise my personality type not my gender. XD. Chill and don't take it personally


I WASN'T BEING SEXIST JAYZ xD I was bringing up the fact that ENTPs are _INSENSITIVE_ even if they're girls.


----------



## Tyrant

Knight_In_Rags said:


> ...even if they're girls.


Which is... sexist? XD

Let's break away from this and start over. INFPs are easily distracted.


----------



## EmpireConquered

Right, way to be vague INFP.

For you INTPs, have you find the calculation for the newest physics theory?


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

Tell me, when was the last time you weren't like Ke$ha?


----------



## Kito

Tell me, what are you actually talking about? I don't always understand INFP language.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

Kitzara said:


> Tell me, what are you actually talking about? I don't always understand INFP language.


You don't know who Ke$ha is? >.> Anyway how's your herd of sheep? Did you protect the sheep from the wolves? Or were they eaten because you ran away like a coward?


----------



## Dark NiTe

Knight_In_Rags said:


> Do you know Batman's personality type then? xD


Yes.

extraverted Sensing (Se) ************ (12.6)
unused
introverted Sensing (Si) ************************ (24.9)
average use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************************************* (37)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) **************************************** (40)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) **************************************** (40.1)
excellent use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ******************************** (32.7)
good use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ************ (12.8)
unused
introverted Feeling (Fi) *************************************** (39.9)


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

benr3600 said:


> extraverted Sensing (Se) ************ (12.6)
> unused
> introverted Sensing (Si) ************************ (24.9)
> average use
> extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************************************* (37)
> excellent use
> introverted Intuiting (Ni) **************************************** (40)
> excellent use
> extraverted Thinking (Te) **************************************** (40.1)
> excellent use
> introverted Thinking (Ti) ******************************** (32.7)
> good use
> extraverted Feeling (Fe) ************ (12.8)
> unused
> introverted Feeling (Fi) *************************************** (39.9)


Dude, these are personality type functions not the personality type itself xD


----------



## Kito

Knight_In_Rags said:


> You don't know who Ke$ha is?


I do, I just didn't know what your insult was getting at.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

Your ISFP?! Hahahahaaa fool..

jk!


----------



## Dark NiTe

Knight_In_Rags said:


> Dude, these are personality type functions not the personality type itself xD


 GOD will suffice.


----------



## Dark NiTe

NotSoRighteousRob said:


> Your ISFP?! Hahahahaaa fool..
> 
> jk!


Se and Ni are irrational


----------



## Tyrant

I criticize you for not having a personality type for me to criticize.


----------



## Dark NiTe

Mastermind?


----------



## Owfin

Your pronunciation of the word "knight" is so old fashioned. "Ni-Te", really?


----------



## Dark NiTe

Owfin said:


> Your pronunciation of the word "knight" is so old fashioned. "Ni-Te", really?


No type is as anal retentive or more authoritative when it comes to being "old-fashioned" :tongue:


"The Scientists"


----------



## Ayia

congrats, you're an unknown with a dictionary


----------



## CorgiGirl

I'm wondering how long you can go on criticizing before you break down into tears.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Did you have to look up the word 'tears' in a dictionary, ISTJ?


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

CorgiGirl said:


> I'm wondering how long you can go on criticizing before you break down into tears.


Why are you guys always picking me up on sensitivity? >:U 

Anyway, to the ENTP: Are those guns in your hands?


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

So busy getting caught up in your emotions you forgot to notice my post?

Typical INFP.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

applecat said:


> so busy getting caught up in your emotions you forgot to notice my post?
> 
> Typical infp.


I posted almost the same moment as you jayz >:U And I edited that post already.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Hope you don't cry yourself to sleep over that vicious insult you just dished out, INFP.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Criticise? Pfft.

Absolute perfection.


----------



## Sakuya

Oh narcissism! Typical ENTP behavior. *eye roll*


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Must be REALLY painful to be only one letter away from perfection.


----------



## Sakuya

Must be painful to be one letter away from a genius.


----------



## Dark NiTe

LockedGirl said:


> Must be painful to be one letter away from a genius.


Must be painful to be one letter away from a genius. :tongue:


----------



## Sakuya

Oh...an ESFP. How can you critique my genius when you're an _ESFP_?!


----------



## Sporadic Aura

I had a social interaction with an INTP once... I got bored of playing WoW and logged out though.


----------



## Sakuya

I've never played WoW in my life, nor have any of the INTPs I've ever known; however, I have conversed with ENTPs, and they were so disgustingly amoral and haughty...


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Spending a lot of time online gaming and forsaking a social life is a pretty common stereotype for INTP's (even though it's really not true). Sense this thread is designed to take common stereotypes and exaggerate them in a way that's insulting and amusing, it doesn't really matter if you've played WoW personally. I'd expect your Ti would have been able to figure that out.


----------



## Sakuya

True, but I'm just pointing out your inaccuracy. I like being literal. I think _your_ Ti would have figured _that_ out.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

N's are generally more focused on the general concept instead of being dead on literal. Swing and a miss again.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

An INTP being a killjoy?
I'd never have guessed...

EDIT: Ninja'd by Sporadic Aura.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Don't worry about being Ninja'd, you're still awesomeness personified.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Likewise. The world doesn't know how lucky it is to have us.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

Proves that you're so "normal".


----------



## Tyrant

I've seen five-year-olds make better attempts at sarcasm.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

Stop the criticizing and find time to gargle with mouthwash. Your breath seriously stinks. I'd rather smell rhino shit.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Oooh, a fight! I see a fight brewing. Never mind. The INFP is running away. Fast. Hey, INFP, if you could run that fast all of the time, you could win the 100 meter sprint in this summer's Olympics!!


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

walking tourist said:


> Oooh, a fight! I see a fight brewing. Never mind. The INFP is running away. Fast. Hey, INFP, if you could run that fast all of the time, you could win the 100 meter sprint in this summer's Olympics!!


ONE LAP ALREADY!  And oh, I think the police are after you for stealing spotlights.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Curses!!! Foiled again!!!! Good thing that I'm already on the stage, singing. The cops nabbed you instead because the spotlights were at your feet and you were just sitting on a park bench, tired and daydreaming.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

walking tourist said:


> Curses!!! Foiled again!!!! Good thing that I'm already on the stage, singing. The cops nabbed you instead because the spotlights were at your feet and you were just sitting on a park bench, tired and daydreaming.


Did you see that? They think I'm a lunatic so they left me alone. Good. Now let me beam the lights at you girl  You deserve all the attention! But.. it bothers me how your voice is so.. To be honest, it's quite unpleasant to hear. You should stop singing and get off the stage right about now.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

INFP, why don't you get a real job and stop pretending, with that tin ear of yours, to be a music critic. You wouldn't know good singing if it hit you in...
Hahaha! (the esfp runs away, laughing, and looking for chocolate... )


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

INFPs are natural artists, DUH! And awww that's cute ahaha girls and chocolate x) Not gonna ask you to get me some though. I know you would reject my plea d:


----------



## Tyrant

I notice you're talking to yourself. Apparently, the ESFP "ran away laughing, looking for chocolate" two minutes before you showed up.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

Tyrant said:


> I notice you're talking to yourself. Apparently, the ESFP "ran away laughing, looking for chocolate" two minutes before you showed up.


 Pure logic, eh? Do you know the word 'pretend'? Look it up in the dictionary.


----------



## Tyrant

Knight_In_Rags said:


> You know the word 'individualistic'? Look it up in the dictionary.





Knight_In_Rags said:


> Oh hi. Do you know the word 'different'? Look it up in the dictionary.





Knight_In_Rags said:


> Pure logic, eh? Do you know the word 'pretend'? Look it up in the dictionary.


I've seen you use the old "Do you know the word _____? Look it up in the dictionary" comment thrice. It's getting very old, buddy. I don't see dictionary-raping as an enjoyable hobby, so I'll pass.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

Your choice, bro d:


----------



## Ayia

So.. how are the my little ponies doing?


----------



## Eleventeenth

Runa said:


> So.. how are the my little ponies doing?


You know you secretly want one, INFJ. Don't even try to act tough.


----------



## WarriorDreamer

INTP, I will tell you a magical, mystical and exotic imaginative story..... once upon a time, there was a shower. The End.


----------



## pneumoceptor

Wow, you are totally one to talk, Ji-dom. I think the difference between you and the INTP is that you actually imagine that you've taken a lovely shower even when you haven't.


----------



## Tyrant

At least we do something productive. INFPs are imaginative. They make great writers, great musicians, great composers, and add color to the world. INTPs look for answers and come up with new theories, discovering new things.

And what do INFJs do?

Forever showering.


----------



## Eleventeenth

Honestly though, a little bubble bath wouldn't kill you.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

A bubble bath, INTP? Why? You want to calculate how long the bubble will last before it bursts?


----------



## misstheground

Yes. At least we have the curiosity and intelligence to do so.


----------



## Owfin

I think it is necessary to translate the INTP dialect for the general public:

Curiosity: Having no life and therefore plenty of time to fixate on pointless shit.

Intelligence: Ability to press buttons on a stopwatch quickly for that extra percent of precision.


----------



## Tyrant

I know an ISTJ who spends his days playing Minecraft and TF2, cutting himself while attempting to do simple tricks with his balisong, obsessing over his possessions, and talking to old women who just want to be left alone about In Vitro Fertilization and hieroglyphics.

If that isn't pointless shit, then I don't know what is.


----------



## nomnomcornships

"Yeah. I think.
Wait..let me just think about that for a second.
Oh. Yep. No i do.
It's just not about everything people think i do"

An INTP friend of mine, actually.


----------



## Tyrant

I neither understand the point you are trying to make, nor do I understand how that is criticism.


----------



## nomnomcornships

[Edit: I don't know why i join in on these things. I'm not very good at criticizing people lol..D: Just, continue, please, ignore previous comments. ]


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

One of the types that can get wild and crazy enough to go "DOUBLE RAINBOW OH MY GOD!!!" when they see a double rainbow and then say "WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?!".


----------



## Bel Esprit

Just wondering. Why you've been pursuing these ideals of yours; have you actually done anything useful with your life? Live and die with ideals. I suppose that's the INFP way.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

Existentialismz said:


> Just wondering. Why you've been pursuing these ideals of yours; have you actually done anything useful with your life? Live and die with ideals. I suppose that's the INFP way.


I did! Lots of things. But I have to be older to be able to do more of those significant stuff


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

You're off in the dream world of INFP so much that you forgot to criticize the other INFP, lol.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

Why would I criticize my own personality type so that I'll expose the Idealists' flaws excluding sensitivity to the other types? That's foolish. Anyway isn't it time for you to focus on your own future?


----------



## Ayia

You still have to follow the rules INFP... everything isn't about you, even though it might seem that way to you


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

Runa said:


> You still have to follow the rules INFP... everything isn't about you, even though it might seem that way to you


So what? d: An ENTP didn't criticize another ENTP back then and said "Criticize? Nothing but perfection!" >.> Stop neglecting reality already.


----------



## Ayia

yeah.. you aren't the first for being criticized for this, and the others have accepted the criticism (as there are other forums where you can make everything about you). so stop taking everything personally INFP...


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

*Pretending that the person above me is an INFP like me* Go cry in the corner you loser! >


----------



## Bel Esprit

An INFP and INFJ having an argument is like two puppies in a fight to the death. An emotional trainwreck.


----------



## annonymous

Except it rarely happens because neither of them has enough self esteem to put up much of a fight


----------



## Rainbow

fail. nevermind.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

rainbow said:


> fail. Nevermind.


stop with the conflict evasion already, fellow! >:U


----------



## AbioticPrime

Says the INFP who flowers his command with 'fellow' and a smiley.

Lol, I can tell you're not comfortable issuing orders; eh, the life of a doormat.


----------



## AbioticPrime

Jabberbroccoli said:


> Nah, but at least they're not busying themself building up some false image of supernatural power and conspiracy theories.


Said the ENTP.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

BOO! — *Gasp* Did I just scare the feces out of you?


----------



## AussieChick

You spelt faeces wrong!!!! Yeah I know I'm a spelling Nazi.... Unless you suffer from dyslexia or some other disorder I will jump on any spelling mistakes.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

AussieChick said:


> You spelt faeces wrong!!!! Yeah I know I'm a spelling Nazi.... Unless you suffer from dyslexia or some other disorder I will jump on any spelling mistakes.


feces |ˈfēsēz| (Brit. faeces)
plural noun
waste matter discharged from the bowels after food has been digested; excrement.

No I didn't. ISFJs always makes mistakes.


----------



## Eleventeenth

Once again, it's the forest vs. the tree dilemma. You might have corrected the INFP on a small spelling mistake (congrats), but good luck writing a novel as good as the INFP. Maybe they can hire you to correct their spelling, ISFJ.

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Jabberbroccoli

At least I can stand for myself.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Watch out, ENTP. You're standing on quicksand!


----------



## Eleventeenth

Duuuuuuuude, have you ever gotten drunk and then gone skinny dipping in quicksand? It's soooooooo rad!!!!!!!


----------



## Sakuya

I still can't come up with an insult for an INTP.


----------



## snowbird

That's because you're still creating a model for your type. In due time, you will be writing down all the specific insults for any INTP. 

And it will be a perfect list, as long as you keep revising it every night.


----------



## Sakuya

That's an interesting idea, but I'd rather put INFJs on my list, since INTPs don't take things personally the way you do.

Get ahold of yourselves!


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

That's just ironic. It's like telling a person to stand your morning breath while you yourself aren't doing anything about it.


----------



## Sakuya

What are you doing in this thread, INFP? Don't you have some depressing poetry to write?


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

LockedGirl said:


> What are you doing in this thread, INFP? Don't you have some depressing poetry to write?


What are you talking about? Don't underestimate me you Thinker! I finished writing it already!


----------



## snowbird

Hey INFP, you're telling an INTP to stop underestimating your ability to finish poetry? 
So, tell me, what do you know about estimation? analytics? statistical models for predicting outcomes?
I bet that INTP can accurately predict the outcome of an INFP finishing a cup of coffee at Starbucks.

So, what ELSE did you finish in your lifetime so far, besides that depressing poetry, INFP?
p.s. I rather like depressing poetry, by the way.......but at least, I can finish writing it, PLUS finish my coffee!
...ah...the power of the J...


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

snowbird said:


> So, what ELSE did you finish in your lifetime so far, besides that depressing poetry, INFP?
> p.s. I rather like depressing poetry, by the way.......but at least, I can finish writing it, PLUS finish my coffee!
> ...ah...the power of the J...


I'm finished with reality.


----------



## bellisaurius

Ah, the world never deserved ye...


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

We don't deserve the world.


----------



## EmpireConquered

its not we, INFP, its 'you'. .


----------



## Tyrant

Technically, if you're trying to criticize him, shouldn't that be "I" instead of "you"?
You just helped him criticize a fellow ENTP by altering the sentence that way.


----------



## Impact Calculus

So how goes your latest efforts to move past your Te congestion and actually find the means to develop any sort of connection with people INTJ?


----------



## liliki

How goes your latest efforts to stop seeing nonexistent meaning behind people and events?


----------



## Impact Calculus

So how did your last 50 ideas go aux Ne?

Not so well?


Don't worry, at least people can still respect your thoughts and feelings to some sort of extent.


You have inf Fe?


Oh...


----------



## aconite

INTP has tertiary Si, not Fi, but why would you care about being precise and correct, when you spend your lonely life looking for The Deeper Meaning, dear INFJ?


----------



## Impact Calculus

What good will all of that mindless experimenting do under the common circumstance that you have no idea what you're looking at, Mr. Ne dom?


----------



## Kito

Of course, being a Ni-dom, you're bound to find something meaningless that the Ne-dom didn't see... some sort of bizarre meaning about nothingness.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

I suppose that aux Se of yours is seeing useless crap constantly...

Oh wait no, Fi got in your way.


----------



## Kito

You speak of Fi getting in the way? It's not as if Ne ever gets anything done. How about you do something with all the fantastic ideas and possibilities you think of?


----------



## Eleventeenth

Use your Te once in awhile and start being on time when you go places. And why are your paintings and your artwork so private? What's the worst that would happen if you showed it to everyone?


----------



## Impact Calculus

Please aux Ne, we don't need to reinvent the toaster.


----------



## Eleventeenth

If you can prove to me that you're capable of figuring out and using basic household appliances without reading the instructions, without using Google, and without input from others, then I'll stop trying to reinvent things that are more INFJ-friendly.


----------



## Impact Calculus

Isn't it the Ni's job to better understand what we're looking at and the Se's job to apply that to the hands on work of the toaster?

You have Si and Ne?

I believe it is you who needs to either disassemble the toaster so your Si can map it out, or you need to google a blueprint so your Ti has something to work with in order to properly understand how to use a toaster.


----------



## EmpireConquered

INFJ, have you reached enlightenement yet? What are you doing here, go meditate!


----------



## Eleventeenth

Right. INFJ's are great at figuring out practical things like automobiles, household appliances, and such. Your Se and your Ti never fail you. Sure. Gotcha.

Ninja'd again.


----------



## Impact Calculus

Just like I'm sure your very much so inferior Fe never fails you in your ability to connect with people -- or should I say: lack there of an ability.


As for you ENTP:


How can we effectively solve any real overarching problem if we keep spitting out answers faster than we can analyze?

That's right, we can't.


----------



## liliki

How can we solve any overarching problem if you Se inf can hardly see it for what it is? Just because the toaster's broken doesn't mean we're all gonna die, y'know.


----------



## caffeine_buff

just because a broken toaster didn't kill anyone before, it doesn't mean it can never happen. stop being so _obsessed_ with reality! it's just another construct yknow... a collaborative illusion.


----------



## Sakuya

Just like an INTJ to have conspiracy theories about a toaster.


----------



## Emerson

Yeah, INTP's.... Suck?


----------



## Sakuya

INTPs are terrible! They're so intelligent and witty, and oh god that smirk...

Yeah. I couldn't insult an INTP if I tried.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

LockedGirl said:


> INTPs are terrible! They're so intelligent and witty, and oh god that smirk...
> 
> Yeah. I couldn't insult an INTP if I tried.


Typical for all you Thinkers. Can't see your own flaws.


----------



## Tyrant

Like you see yours.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

How do you know I don't d:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Not only do you not see your own flaws, you also failed to see the flaws of the INTP. I would be happy to point out an INFP flaw. Oh, wait. You don't like to be criticized. It makes you sad. It might cause you to cry.
Oh no.
If you cry, I will, too.
Therefore, I will avoid doing so...
sigh.


----------



## Impact Calculus

It seems your lack of a Ti and your weak Ni are hindering your ability to make logical decisions. This consists of not letting the people who are trying to criticize you know what your weaknesses are. 

Your in the moment and instinctual creativity won't do you much good here, lead Se.


----------



## Eleventeenth

Well, at least you did a good job of highlighting the things that the ESFP does much better than you do - i.e., in the moment and instinctual creativity.


----------



## Impact Calculus

Well, at least I'm aware of my surroundings to the extent that I don't bump into things, Mr. tert Si. 

When your Si is adjacent to your Ne on your function list, it makes me wonder how you manage to make use of your overly bouncy Ne.


----------



## Eleventeenth

Impact Calculus said:


> Well, at least I'm aware of my surroundings to the extent that I don't bump into things, Mr. tert Si.


Sounds kind of funny having an INFJ tell you to be more aware of your physical surroundings.



> When your Si is adjacent to your Ne on your function list, it makes me wonder how you manage to make use of your overly bouncy Ne.


Ne being adjacent to Si - it's called "balance". And this makes it even more funny that you would tell me to be more aware of my physical surroundings, with the large dominant/inferior gap between your own N and S. Why would an inferior S tell a tertiary S to be more aware of physical surroundings?

And don't disappoint me and come back with a parroted response about my large T/F gap. Come up with fresh material. Be creative and instinctive like the ESFP.


----------



## Impact Calculus

Eleventeenth said:


> Sounds kind of funny having an INFJ tell you to be more aware of your physical surroundings.
> 
> Ne being adjacent to Si - it's called "balance". And this makes it even more funny that you would tell me to be more aware of my physical surroundings, with the large dominant/inferior gap between your own N and S. Why would an inferior S tell a tertiary S to be more aware of physical surroundings?
> 
> And don't disappoint me and come back with a parroted response about my large T/F gap. Come up with fresh material. Be creative and instinctive like the ESFP.


Si is for memorizing facts and data. Se one level down from an Si is going to be more adept to Se. 

Who needs Si when I have Ni dom? I think the contradicting aspects of your Si and Ne are clouding your vision. 

You try to speak through completely new innovative ideas but your Si and Ti are all about logic and memorizing data.


----------



## Eleventeenth

Impact Calculus said:


> Si is for memorizing facts and data. Se one level down from an Si is going to be more adept to Se.


Are you saying Si isn't practical?
If you think Si is only for memorizing facts and data, then you need to re-read (or read for the first time?) Jung's description of it.



> Who needs Si when I have Ni dom? I think the contradicting aspects of your Si and Ne are clouding your vision.


Are you saying Si is useless to humanity? 



> You try to speak through completely new innovative ideas but your Si and Ti are all about logic and memorizing data.


At least I know how to "speak" of my innovative ideas, rather than having them swirl around in my head.

You'll have to get your facts straight in regards to Si. If Si is all about memorizing facts like you say it is, then I guess I don't have the problem of getting my facts straight, while you do.


----------



## Impact Calculus

1.

Mapping out the sensory experience. Okay, so what? I left part of it out because I didn't think it fit the particular context of creating ideas with your Ne. Each trait has multiple different interactions, I'm not going to say all of them each time I bring each one up.


2.

I meant exactly what I said, nothing more. Contradicting mannerisms clouding your vision has nothing to do with Si of itself.


3.

Both iNtuitive functions work to have an understanding of things. INFJ's don't need an Si to memorize basic facts because Ni and Ti are working together to develop an understanding of things instead of the odd combo of Ti and Si to then bounce from creative Idea to creative idea with Ne. 

A prime example of Ne being too bouncy is when you took two different argumentative positions that don't work with each other.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

An INFJ taking things too seriously?

Well I never.


----------



## Kito

Someone take the ENTP away from this thread, you're feeding her addiction to arguing.


----------



## LotusBlossom

instead of facing a problem head on, you make a drawing about how it makes you feel.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Hey, ISFP, that doesn't even come close to being considered criticism. Stop being so timid and let the insults fly!!!!


----------



## brittishcoal

walking tourist said:


> Hey, ISFP, that doesn't even come close to being considered criticism. Stop being so timid and let the insults fly!!!!


Stop acting on impulses....


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Did you have to look the word 'impulse' up in the dictionary?


----------



## Ćerulean

Cmon stinkin' visionary... you should have VISIONED this and knew what would happen. Sheesh.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Hey, INFJ, I thought that the crystal ball look into the future stuff was your territory!!!


----------



## snowbird

Yeah, it is our territory, ESFP, but that doesn't stop the ENTPs from competing with us. 
You'd know that, of course, if you stopped dusting off your cute nic-nacs and trophies, and maybe read a book for a while.

Snowbird


----------



## Tyrant

Well, a visionary is someone who thinks about or has plans for the future— quite different from predicting the future with crystal balls. Considering your previous statement, "you should have VISIONED this and knew what would happen," I suggest you look up the word before making a statement.

I'd tell you not to mix things up, but I don't see the point in reasoning with an INFJ.


----------



## snowbird

INTP, how many dictionaries did you consult, before finally selecting your amazingly accurate definition of 'visionary' ?

um...by the way, you were supposed to criticize the previous poster in this thread, which was me, so you broke the rules of the game.

Or, maybe, you didn't notice that the game was proceeding onward without you, while you were piling dictionaries on top of your piles of paper, on top of your professional journals, on top of your mail from the past 3 months?


----------



## Eleventeenth

You've made all of this up about the INTP. None of it's true. Everything you described is just the stuff that you see when you look into your fake crystal ball. He did criticize you for your improper use of the word 'visioned'. He did not consult any dictionaries. The game was not proceeding onward without him. He was not piling dictionaries on top of piles of paper, on top of journals, on top of mail. Oh, INFJ. Please put the crystal ball down and join us back in the real world for a moment.


----------



## snowbird

hey, INTP, okay, I will join the "real world for a moment," and I will tell my INTP husband to join the real world with me.

Wait a minute, where is he? God, he was reading the "word of the day" online, just a minute ago, and then he was searching for a bill that needs to be paid....it's somewhere in that stack of bills.

Hey, the "real world for a moment" was fun!!!! I never did find him, but he'll be in the kitchen soon. Thanks!


----------



## Eleventeenth

Sounds like you've got a wild one on your hands. ;-)

But seriously, stop focusing on your solitary task and your bills and go have some fun with him. Go do some exploring. Which will require a setting down of the crystal ball, of course.


----------



## Empty

Stop being a fucking virgin.


----------



## Tyrant

Instead of telling people not to be a virgin, why don't you tell us how to get laid?

Oh wait, you can't. My apologies.


----------



## JennyBanana

Noo conflict! *shuts eyes* shytt umm well it look like you guys have got ur hands full so Imma just sit here and wait for the person below me to strike :tongue:

V Strike person below strike, my attention span can onlly hold soo long xDD ehheh :happy:


----------



## Jabberbroccoli

One thing can be said for sure though, ENFPs are great in porn. Not that that's a bad thing.


----------



## snowbird

Yeah, it's not a bad thing for YOU, anyway! 
You couldn't even decide which ENFP porn freak you'd prefer. Too many options, for ya!
ENTP Brain Freeze!

You wouldn't DO anything! Ha!


----------



## JennyBanana

Jabberbroccoli said:


> One thing can be said for sure though, ENFPs are great in porn. Not that that's a bad thing.


I like this epic criticism, I am LMFAO right now! ahahahh xD


----------



## snowbird

Typical ENFP. She must butt in, and laugh her ass off, but it's really a disguise to keep it friendly, because she doesn't think we can handle the criticism..............but we can!


----------



## Ayia

no you can't


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

And I suppose you can, INFP?


----------



## Eleventeenth

Hey, at least they're not brick walls who are immune to criticism like you.....................uhhh, and I.


----------



## Emerson

[Insensitive and cruel remark about INTP's.]


----------



## WarriorDreamer

I keep coming to this thread hoping to criticize a different personality type but I always seem to get INTP as the last post. I suppose it keeps confirming the idea that INTP's are the most likely to be stuck in front of the computer all day....


----------



## CorgiGirl

I have the same problem too, except it's with INFPs. I guess the computer time shows you're updating, writing depressing poetry via word processors instead of notebooks.


----------



## WarriorDreamer

Yes true we are! At least we have the creativity to _write_ poems though. :tongue:


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

WarriorDreamer said:


> Yes true we are! At least we have the creativity to _write_ poems though. :tongue:


And we better keep those happy, right? :B


----------



## JennyBanana

snowbird said:


> Typical ENFP. She must butt in, and laugh her ass off, but it's really a disguise to keep it friendly, because she doesn't think we can handle the criticism..............but we can!


Hahah, typical me! Avoiding conflict as always :tongue:


----------



## snowbird

Knight_In_Rags said:


> And we better keep those happy, right? :B


Ha! An INFP criticizing all of us (sarcastically), to a fellow INFP. Uh....oh...

The INFP's are ganging up on us!


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

How cute, you're accusing the INFPs of conspiring against you. Typical INFJ.


----------



## MyName

Okay, seriously can you guys try not to be so pseudo-intellectual just because you want attention. Cool? Cool.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

MyName said:


> Okay, seriously can you guys try not to be so pseudo-intellectual just because you want attention. Cool? Cool.


So you think you're the only one who is truly intellectual, hmm?


----------



## MyName

Knight_In_Rags said:


> So you think you're the only one who is truly intellectual, hmm?


Well, INFP's sure aren't :laughing:


----------



## Eleventeenth

All hail to the all-knowing INTJ. Unfortunately for you, your fellow INxx's know better. We're not fooled quite as easily...


----------



## snowbird

MyName said:


> Okay, seriously can you guys try not to be so pseudo-intellectual just because you want attention. Cool? Cool.


Actually, INTJ, I am not trying to be pseudo-intellectual. Rather, I am truly intellectual. Ah, it's heavenly to be so smart.
So, what's you problem, INTJ? What exactly are you disturbed about?


----------



## killingbunnies

The fact that you would so easily leap to your own defense at such a general question speaks of how sensitive you really are to criticism, INFJ. I can see right through you.


----------



## snowbird

Ok, ya got me. hee hee, I will be planning a flagrant act of revenge on killingbunnies.....stay tuned, the next time you post, ...,

Pounce! So, whatcha doin' now? Looking up 'flagrant' in the dictionary to read the multiple definitions? Did I use the word accurately enough, INTP?


----------



## eburian

Why are you asking the INTP what he's doing? Shouldn't you know through your "psychic" powers?


----------



## Bazinga187




----------



## AbioticPrime

How INTP of you to roughly generalize and end up wrong due to your inattention to detail. 

INFJs are the psychics, ENFJs the counselors. There's a difference. So no, it's not pot kettle.


----------



## Eleventeenth

It was a reference to Ni, INFJ. I'm surprised you weren't able to pick up on that, being that Ni knows everything.


----------



## Aria

Speaking of knowing everything, how goes being a big smart-alec sociopath? You'd think that being so smart you INTP's would pay more attention to hygiene.


----------



## AbioticPrime

Eleventeenth said:


> It was a reference to Ni, INFJ. I'm surprised you weren't able to pick up on that, being that Ni knows everything.


Yes, it was. Ni which INFJs are dominant in, and ENFJs are auxiliary in. Makes a difference. Again, Ti


----------



## CorgiGirl

So you have an avatar of Lost? Not surprised INFJ, you probably know more about the philosophy of the show than the writers even.


----------



## Bazinga187

If we're commenting on avatars, then yours looks almost as robotic as I'm sure you are.


----------



## Some Kind of Blue

Hey INTP, your mom called. She wants her basement back.


----------



## societiesbestenemy

Smileygirl said:


> Hey INTP, your mom called. She wants her basement back.


hey enfp, go pick on something your own size, like basic arithmetic.


----------



## AbioticPrime

Sorry INFJ... but you are the polar bear... as hard as you try to be a snowbird.. :'(


----------



## Kasawd

You need to look before you leap, ENTJ.


----------



## FreeSpirit

Get your radioactive spider outta this thread, INTJ. Always
bringing your work home...


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

FreeSpirit said:


> Get your radioactive spider outta this thread, INTJ. Always
> bringing your work home...


Stop assuming that things are radioactive just because you're accustomed to it, INTJ.


----------



## nreynolds1990

How about making more interesting criticisms INFJ instead of worrying about hurting someone's feelings so that the thread doesn't die?


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

nreynolds1990 said:


> How about making more interesting criticisms INFJ instead of worrying about hurting someone's feelings so that the thread doesn't die?


Was waiting for an INTP to come along. You guys are always a pain in the ass. First of all I'm an INFP so you better go reconsider the "fact" that you people are always right.


----------



## Choice

edit: It's ok man, quit mulling over it so much. You guys worry about everything!


----------



## Sayonara

Lessee...

Ah yes! Go sell your used cars elsewhere please.


----------



## Tyrant

You do realize that it can be difficult to criticize you when you're editing your posts all the time? Oh, wait.


----------



## Rakshasa

Awkward, cocky, perfectionist. You need to find some kind of motivation in your life other than avoiding people. You're probably going to die alone, because society refuses to accept that anyone is able to experience happiness when not constantly surrounded by loud noises and people who smell funny and touch too much.


----------



## Vin The Dreamer

You guys are too self-deprecating.


----------



## failwhale

why do you guys have to be such a sentimental weirdo?


----------



## Vin The Dreamer

Dude, that hurt... Don't you guys have any feelings?


----------



## Kevinaswell

Shut up about your feelings-------------------we all have them, too. Signed---other Humans.


----------



## skbulletin

Oh look its my cousin intellectual being from another planet. We have once meet againnn


----------



## failwhale

yeah.. all the plan and no action.


----------



## Dark NiTe

All the action, and no plan


----------



## Allwing

Hey how about you take the stick out of your ass for once and loosen up? Breaking the rules is not only socially acceptable, but fun! And while you're at it, how about you buy some new clothes? You've been wearing that shirt since 5th grade.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

Allwing said:


> Hey how about you take the stick out of your ass for once and loosen up? Breaking the rules is not only socially acceptable, but fun! And while you're at it, how about you buy some new clothes? You've been wearing that shirt since 5th grade.


Omg you're attractive *o* Anyway since when do INTPs care about clothes? ARE YOU A REAL INTP?!


----------



## Dark NiTe

Allwing said:


> Hey how about you take the stick out of your ass for once and loosen up? Breaking the rules is not only socially acceptable, but fun! And while you're at it, how about you buy some new clothes? You've been wearing that shirt since 5th grade.





The other day I was told I "park like a gangsta" because I parked, on the wrong side of the street, in the "no parking - loading zone" area in front of an apartment building

Society'll just have to play my little games if they want me to save one of them. 

BUT, the bottoms of my jeans are rather ragged like I'm a mid-90s grunge musician, and all of my pants and shirts average 5 years old, or so 


When will INTPs learn that there can be only one; the INTJ is never wrong, they lead others on in thinking they're right precisely until they decide to give them the bad news. No but seriously, the "theory" behind everything is just that, a theory. The results are what matters, anything else is just philosophical masturbation. Things like "statistically significant correlation" are to be taken seriously, as long as they are achieved using scientific methods. If I had $1 for all the times I heard an INTP say "lol correlation" I could retire and move to that island I've been dreaming of.


----------



## Laguna

Inure Penumbra said:


> you INTJs are boring and will never get laid, let alone leave your parents' basement.


Lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Silly enfp, lol doesn't qualify as criticism!


----------



## aconite

Look who is talking. Being known as "The Artists" does not make you well-versed in the art of criticism. But what to expect from inferior Thinking types, anyway?


----------



## Linnifae

INTPs are much more adept at sitting back, analyzing and then criticizing everything about life. It such beats actually having one of their own.


----------



## The Nth Doctor

Ooh, burn.
At least we don't mess with other peoples'.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

You wouldn't see other people's lives, even if you wanted to mess with them. You're so busy thinking about something that makes sense to no one to you that you walked into a brick wall and fell over and forgot what you were thinking about.


----------



## aconite

Well, at least we possess the capability to walk and think simultaneously, unlike some other types.

Oh, and sorry about "simultaneously" - you probably don't like big words, do you?


----------



## Linnifae

"Simultaneously?" That _is _a tricky one...How very sesquipedallian.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Walking and thinking simultaneously doesn't count if you walk into walls and knock yourself out. Silly INTP, you're so unobservant that, while you're walking and thinking, a thief could empty your pockets and you would be clueless.

Whoops, ninja'ed by an enfp who can spell unpronounceable words. Hey, wait, that word could be fictitious!


----------



## INFJAnimal

All you friggin' ISFPs are freakin' competitive psychos!!! You're all Type As, I tell you! I'm sure every damned realtor I worked with in real estate was a Type A ISFP!!! Then on top of that you're all so sickeningly disgustingly. "It's a happy day...I'm gonna make everybody happy...but I'll be the primary happy one." There's only so much of that one can do before everyone else vomits. :tongue:


----------



## dejavu

Edit: Ninja'd.

Keep on preaching, INFJ.


----------



## Dark NiTe

GIFSoup

Ladies and gentleman...I am tonight's entertainment!

ENTP: why so insincerious?


----------



## BimboBarbie

nreynolds1990 said:


> Haha. I'm not sure if I should say anything about you ISFP you might get your feelings hurt and cry me a river


IKR they are too sensitive.


----------



## BimboBarbie

Well if i had too chose at the moment with everything going on i wish i was a T instead of F, because they don't really care what people think of them


----------



## INFJAnimal

Drama...just drama. :tongue: You don't fool me, ESFP, you like the way you are...and you know it...you love the adulation.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

A little jealous, are we???


----------



## INFJAnimal

Hey, ISFP... Don't you have some plants to take care of? :tongue: I'd take you out nature photographing with me, however, since you'd be too interested in saving the lives of the "fur-bearing squirrels" or some other crap, I wouldn't be able to get any work done.


----------



## BimboBarbie

walking tourist said:


> A little jealous, are we???


Oh dear, if you got something to say, say it to my quote.


----------



## BimboBarbie

INFJAnimal said:


> Drama...just drama. :tongue: You don't fool me, ESFP, you like the way you are...and you know it...you love the adulation.


Er i don't really at the moment, mabye ESTP or ESTJ i'd prefer at the moment.


----------



## INFJAnimal

OH, look...the atmospheric density changed again. I'm sorry...were you saying something?

Damn...out of type for my INFJ again...must be my ADHD kicking in... :tongue:


----------



## Pre

Lol you meant Prof too


----------



## The Nth Doctor

(replying to zebra)

Even if you keep it bottled up, you're too danged sentimental and emotional! Heart on their sleeve? Sliced, claws, etc.? Seriously!


----------



## zebraf301

'tis true indeed Prof. song. Gald dang it, can't you be one dimensional? More predictable?


----------



## ShadoWolf

You INFJ people... you guys are too into relationships and can get very annoying. Also the stubbornness? The fact that you are the minority in MBTI?


----------



## The Nth Doctor

zebraf301 said:


> 'tis true indeed Prof. song. Gald dang it, can't you be one dimensional? More predictable?


I'm having trouble believing that is a criticism. I'm rather flattered by it. 

INTP- Get off the internet and do something productive, you lazy bum.


----------



## zebraf301

You've got me pegged INTP.


----------



## Blazy

There's really nothing to criticize about INFJs since the label itself is one of the worst criticisms a person can get.


----------



## elle vs

should try being more sloth-y, or shouldn't... but really should.


----------



## Dolorous Haze

Shouldn't you be making computers instead of actually using them? Seriously...do you INTPs even know how to communicate like _normal _people?

Gahhh that was painful to say. Sorry....wait NO I hate you damn INTPs.


----------



## Emerson

INFP? Going to tell me how much of an original flower you are? Or how deep you are? Take it elsewhere, hippy.


----------



## zebraf301

Now now intj, there must be a place somewhere in your grand scheme, for an infp, isn't there? Think harder!


----------



## The Nth Doctor

You need to learn how to criticize someone properly. That was a suggestion, not criticism.


----------



## SweetPickles

Is it a pastime for INTPs to make things awkward? Even in playful threads like this?

(or it could just be me feeling awkward


----------



## Word Dispenser

You need ta loosen up your shoes and _live _a little more, INFJ! Eat something crazy and different for breakfast. Put spinach in your oatmeal or somethin'! Have _fun_ with it! (Additionally: Spinach with cocoa powder and banana in oatmeal is _awesome_. I don't care what anyone says.)


----------



## elle vs

should read an Albert Camus book... alone, in his/her room. Then the next time it rains, watch it from out of your window. :]


----------



## zebraf301

Ooohh, that sounds like an interesting association. Elle vs, I critisize you for not relaying which Camus book to read, only 'cuz I've not read any, and it sounds interesting, and you've left me in a state of suspence, which I don't like, so you're critisized! Sorry Prof. song, I just can't be properly critical, it goes against my grain.


----------



## misstheground

It's a pity you can't be critical. Your sentence structure and grammar would be decent if you weren't so feelerish. 
(Kidding, I love INFJs.)


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Feelerish? Is that a word? Your sentence structure and grammar would be great if you used real words, lol.


----------



## The Nth Doctor

The english language is fluid and ever-changing, silly ISFP.


----------



## misstheground

You call yourself an artist and you disapprove of creative etymology? Must be the sensor in you.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Oh, stuff and non-sense, intp!!!!


----------



## Humaning

Error... comment too ridiculous to generate appropriate critic. Irony sensors overloading. Exclamation mark threshold, exceeded beyond reparation. System has detected the presence of the Insufferable System Freaking Program (ISFP). Equipment will restart immediately in an attempt to mitigate damages from the invasive program...


----------



## misstheground

You INTPs are always distracting me from important things with your strange senses of humour and your intelligence. 
AND YES THAT WAS AN INSULT DON'T QUESTION ME.


----------



## Kito

Strange senses of humour and intelligence are unfortunately the things that keep INTPs so detached from society.

(Insults me as an INFP, by the way, that's the type I'm closest to)


----------



## The Nth Doctor

So detached from society is a bad thing? If you're detached from society, you have more time for the interesting stuff.


----------



## Linnifae

Yeah...translation: you INTPs have lots of time for porn, while the rest of society gets the real thing.


----------



## misstheground

Oh, you mean herpes? ^.^


----------



## Dolorous Haze

You INTPs don't need an STD to stop people from wanting to have sex with you. Your personality works just fine.


----------



## Humaning

Other people probably believe that you have some sort of std; only this could explain your consistently sullen mood.
"Poor girl. She must have super-crabs but can't scratch because it would be too embarrassing," they say as you walk away from hearing range.


----------



## AbioticPrime

First the sun went up this morning, then an INTP engaged in humor only he finds funny. The world is filled with surprises.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Then the ENTJ ordered the INTP to balance the ENTJ's checkbook. The INTP started playing with the calculator, trying to figure out all of the digits of pi. The ENTJ said, "you're fired," and got an ISTJ to do the job. The ISTJ got paid well for balancing the checkbook, and the INTP was still playing with the calculator. Then the ENTJ took away the calculator and hid it because it distracted the INTP from working.


----------



## SweetPickles

How can you criticize an ISFP? It just feels wrong.


----------



## AbioticPrime

walking tourist said:


> Then the ENTJ ordered the INTP to balance the ENTJ's checkbook. The INTP started playing with the calculator, trying to figure out all of the digits of pi. The ENTJ said, "you're fired," and got an ISTJ to do the job. The ISTJ got paid well for balancing the checkbook, and the INTP was still playing with the calculator. Then the ENTJ took away the calculator and hid it because it distracted the INTP from working.


Lol, distract the INTP from _what_ work? I thought he was fired?

Inferior logic is inferior :crying:


----------



## snowbird

AbioticPrime said:


> Lol, distract the INTP from _what_ work? I thought he was fired?
> 
> Inferior logic is inferior :crying:


Well, ya see, ENTJ, the ISFP told the story, but it's not finished yet. It was the product of a creative moment, and the wrinkles weren't ironed out, yet.

If you had a more powerful Ni function (like I do, ha ha ha), then you would have realized that, and waited for tomorrow for the ISFP to make her story even better.

But, that dominant Te couldn't wait, could it?

(however, you were very clever to pick up on that....)


----------



## AbioticPrime

snowbird said:


> Well, ya see, ENTJ, the ISFP told the story, but it's not finished yet. It was the product of a creative moment, and the wrinkles weren't ironed out, yet.
> 
> If you had a more powerful Ni function (like I do, ha ha ha), then you would have realized that, and waited for tomorrow for the ISFP to make her story even better.
> 
> But, that dominant Te couldn't wait, could it?
> 
> (however, you were very clever to pick up on that....)


Cute but, heavy reliance on your Ni leads to many dead ends and wrong calls -- ISFP probably forgot and wont think twice about it. Figuratively speaking.


----------



## Dolorous Haze

Don't you have a rain forest to destroy or a Starbucks to open ENTJ?


----------



## misstheground

Don't you have a diary to feel sorry for yourself in, INFP?


----------



## Word Dispenser

I'm sure that's as likely as you having a diary to write your pessimistic thoughts, INTP. Even if you should, you probably don't.


----------



## ShadoWolf

ENTP: You guys are annoying, but the main reason is that you never can accept being wrong... even when wrong means washing your clothes in a bucket in the rain while you are out doing lawyer business.


----------



## Dolorous Haze

Wow...you have a photograph of real-life animals in your avatar? No way....they're definitely made out of circuits and wires. Everyone knows that INTPs only care about equations and algorithms.


----------



## Enkidu

dogdude2424 said:


> ENTP: You guys are annoying, but the main reason is that you never can accept being wrong... even when wrong means washing your clothes in a bucket in the rain while you are out doing lawyer business.


Huh? I thought INTPs & ENTPs were like two peas in a pod. One is just a more inhibited version of the other...
INTP: I'm right, here's my page of proofs. :tongue:


----------



## ShadoWolf

Enki said:


> Huh? I thought INTPs & ENTPs were like two peas in a pod. One is just a more inhibited version of the other...
> INTP: I'm right, here's my page of proofs. :tongue:


Yeah. This took me like 10 minutes to come up with, I probably just should of said "I can't lose in arguments to you." Also, ENTPs can be more sympathetic and express themselves easier than an INTP. haha. I actually have a proofs list from math that I still have...


----------



## DomNapoleon

*INTP.. 
*Pseudo-intellectuals that think are smart when they actually using a mask to cover their crying-baby personality. :tongue:


----------



## SunSoul

All Es are just fucking nuts.


----------



## snowbird

SunSoul said:


> All Es are just fucking nuts.


Hey, what's up? You're supposed to be an Fi !!!!

Must have been an uncontrollable ExxP outburst who doesn't know the rules of the game.

I'll gag your mouth for a while, because if an ISTP comes along, you're dead.


----------



## aconite

Four exclamation marks in one sentence?

Oh look, it's a feeler. How surprising.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I see that the INTP is rationing punctuation.
How's that for being a bean counter?????!!!!??


----------



## BeauGarcon

u hav no responsibbility and ur a wannabe artist and u r a liberalpothhead


----------



## John Smith

Did you sense that with your strong S?
You really are good at nurturing others.


----------



## Enkidu

Uh-oh, time for self-deprecation:

INFJ, for someone that likes to help people as much as you do, you sure hide in a cave more often than you should.


----------



## Pointless Activist

INFJ- Why must you care so much, and do so much, and be loved by so many, and yet feel useless and alone? Sorry if I offend you. This still has positives in it though, so it should make up for it.


----------



## aconite

Ah, an INFP and passive-aggressive behaviour. "Sorry if I offend you", indeed.


----------



## Dolorous Haze

A three eyed skull isn't very logical now is it, INTP?


----------



## SweetPickles

INFP why do you know the sweetest things to say? You kind of suck at criticizing though. 

(Alert we need an NT in this thread fast before it turns to goo.)

Ugh! You guys are too fast! That comment was for @_Solar Storm_


----------



## aconite

You called an NT and an NT comes. You sweet, adorable, useless NFs can't even bash people properly


----------



## Pointless Activist

INTP-I have never met one of you in real life, but you seem like decent people, besides all of that sarcasm.


----------



## John Smith

INFP, you just have to slip a compliment in all your criticism?


----------



## viraginity

I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## elle vs

Solar Storm said:


> INTP-I have never met one of you in real life, but you seem like decent people, besides all of that sarcasm.


...don't you mean _in person_, I'm pretty sure this is _real life_...


----------



## Dolorous Haze

Is this the _real life?_ Is this just fantasy? Caught in a landslide, no escape from reality.Open your eyes, look up to the skies and seeeeeeeeee....a man and a woman sitting on what appears to be a horse made out of socks walking on a cloud....

I like your avatar  (...*DAMN....DON'T COMPLIMENT HER*......moving on....)

Maybe you should try to be a little bit nicer, INTP? That algorithim for making friends obviously isn't working out very well....


----------



## elle vs

Niamh_Chinn_Oir said:


> Is this the _real life?_ Is this just fantasy? Caught in a landslide, no escape from reality.Open your eyes, look up to the skies and seeeeeeeeee....a man and a woman sitting on what appears to be a horse made out of socks walking on a cloud....
> 
> I like your avatar  (...*DAMN....DON'T COMPLIMENT HER*......moving on....)
> 
> Maybe you should try to be a little bit nicer, INTP? That algorithim for making friends obviously isn't working out very well....


damn, was I not being nice? damn you F's for looking into the feely touchy side too much as opposed to the factual side. 
though I didn't mean to not be nice. I was just stating a fact. I mean just because we are talking through the internet doesn't make it part of some alternate space&time that isn't part of "real life". I guess I'm just socially not-with-it, but your right, this is probably why I have no close friends.

edit: ...and thanks for the compliment btw, my avatar is actually just the cover from The Science of Sleep, an amazingly fantastic film by an awesome director, Gondry!!


----------



## Andraste

I am going to reduce you to an oversimplified category (INTP), so basically, me not liking you would equate to me not liking myself. And I like myself. So therefore, I like you!


----------



## Dolorous Haze

elle vs said:


> damn, was I not being nice? damn you F's for looking into the feely touchy side too much as opposed to the factual side.
> though I didn't mean to not be nice. I was just stating a fact. I mean just because we are talking through the internet doesn't make it part of some alternate space&time that isn't part of "real life". I guess I'm just socially not-with-it, but your right, this is probably why I have no close friends.
> 
> edit: ...and thanks for the compliment btw, my avatar is actually just the cover from The Science of Sleep, an amazingly fantastic film by an awesome director, Gondry!!


I know. I just couldn't resist breaking out into Bohemian Rhapsody  And I know how it feels not to have close friends anyways. PAH friends...who needs 'em? The voices in my head are much more interesting!

I Googled that film and it looks promising  I must watch it some time.

*Insert INTP insult here*


----------



## elle vs

Niamh_Chinn_Oir said:


> I Googled that film and it looks promising  I must watch it some time.


you must ! it has the perfect mix of "real life", lol... and dreams. its beautiful :]

edit: I forgot a criticism... hmm, I boo you for not watching the film yet :happy: (though thats not really a ctriticism of your per. type... oh well)


----------



## CaptainWayward

I would remind you that you just derailed a 135 page thread, but you're probably too lazy to care.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Not only did you forget the criticism, you also weren't paying attention when you fell off of that cliiiiiiiiiiiiiifffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff!!!!


----------



## misstheground

You put a space before your last exclamation mark and it bothers me. 
SHAME ON YOU, ISFP.


----------



## Pointless Activist

elle vs said:


> ...don't you mean _in person_, I'm pretty sure this is _real life_...


Well, what is the difference between reality and our fantasies? Who says that they aren't mixed together, our ideologies changing our views of the world? Sheesh, INTP's need to be more open-minded. :3 Oh, and as for you, INFP, we really, really need to stop being so reserved about our emotions, and need to be able to stand up for ourselves once in a while.


----------



## bellisaurius

Blah, blah, people should be nice to each other, blah, blah, "the world should be fair, blah blah...


----------



## dejavu

Who am I kidding? There's nothing to criticize about ENTPs! They're what makes the world go round and they come up with all the ideas. They don't have big egos at all. They're so humble.


----------



## AbioticPrime

I was under the impression Ne doms give original responses.


----------



## Pointless Activist

Why can't you simply allow for failure sometimes? It's bound to happen.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne

Oh, a Fi? Watch as your emotions slowly drive you insane! NYEAH-HEH-HEH!


----------



## SilverRvn

Ravenclaws are pretentious! ^,^


----------



## Pointless Activist

Fallen Nocturne said:


> Oh, a Fi? Watch as your emotions slowly drive you insane! NYEAH-HEH-HEH!


That actually made me laugh. As for unknown personality.... You hipster!


----------



## Haldir

Edit: DELETE! DELETE! Protip: Don't get distracted and forget to refresh the page before hitting submit.

Searching for something mean to say about INFPs...searching...searching. Crap. Uh...I sincerely dislike your hair.


----------



## Pointless Activist

Haldir said:


> Edit: DELETE! DELETE! Protip: Don't get distracted and forget to refresh the page before hitting submit.
> 
> Searching for something mean to say about INFPs...searching...searching. Crap. Uh...I sincerely dislike your hair.


It's funny because I just got a haircut that I don't like. :tongue: and, ignore this post, INTP is the type the person below me is criticizing.


----------



## Laguna

To the poster with the unknown personality type: I don't even KNOW you!!!!!!!!


----------



## misstheground

ENFP, you use too many exclamation marks. Nobody cares that much.


----------



## Enkidu

Why so serious? There won't be a test after this or anything, INTP. Punctuation is your friend, too.


----------



## misstheground

I suppose it isn't yours, INFJ. 
You're too misunderstood for friends.

(I'm sorry, I genuinely love INFJs.)


----------



## SilverRvn

Laguna said:


> To the poster with the unknown personality type: I don't even KNOW you!!!!!!!!


No one does.

As for @_Enki_ - I have no criticisms; INFJs are awesome.

And @Solar Storm, I was hipster before being hipster was called 'hipster'. Think about that.  (Also guess my MBTI)


----------



## Vin The Dreamer

Not only are you unsure of your type, you forgot to criticize the person above you! That's what happens when you don't know yourself


----------



## SilverRvn

Vin The Dreamer said:


> Not only are you unsure of your type, you forgot to criticize the person above you! That's what happens when you don't know yourself


I critiqued the person who posted before @misstheground who should show their emotion more frequently.

As for you @Vin The Dreamer, for an INFP you remind me of why I feel so alone every day. So thank you for that...


----------



## Pointless Activist

I have no idea what type you are... I'll just assume ESTJ. Ugh, too practical. Wow. Even my insults are compliments....


----------



## SilverRvn

Solar Storm said:


> I have no idea what type you are... I'll just assume ESTJ. Ugh, too practical. Wow. Even my insults are compliments....


Really? You'd stoop that low? -_-

But no, ESTJ is far from my type.


----------



## Vin The Dreamer

You don't know how to criticize! You need some more Te 

Edit: ninja'd in the process. This is to Solar Storm. :ninja:


----------



## Pointless Activist

Vin The Dreamer said:


> You don't know how to criticize! You need some more Te
> 
> Edit: ninja'd in the process. This is to Solar Storm.


And you need less Fi. Less emotions, please. :tongue:


----------



## difromoz

Mmmm...I am so not good at insults unless I am upset or perhaps a little tipsy! Too many emotions! Or...I unintentionally offend! lol Bring it on and perhaps I'll insult you! lol OOps...I mean criticize you!


----------



## randomcouchpotato

ENFP, I find your abundance of energy to be too much. Could you please just sit still for a little bit?


----------



## Merov

I find your Chauvinistic Debauchery serves no point but to irritate the rest of the human race. Please die.


----------



## difromoz

Mmmmm... My dear INFJ perhaps my abundance of energy is a good match for your type's insubstantial babble?
Damn! So slow in a come back...someone else beat me to it! Told ya I'm not good at this!!! lol

And YOU...Mr Unknown personality! Who invited you to the party?


----------



## snowbird

Typical ENFP at a party - mingling with an INFJ, plus Mr. Unknown Personality, all in one breath.


----------



## violetta

and typical infj at a party, quietly observing the enfp and secretly deducing hidden meanings regarding her interactions. =)


----------



## SweetPickles

violetta said:


> and typical infj at a party, quietly observing the enfp and secretly deducing hidden meanings regarding her interactions. =)


OT: That's so true it's scary.


----------



## Laguna

(I actually want some INFJ friends!!) But for purposes of this thread, quit brooding INFJ!


----------



## John Smith

I thought you could help him stop brooding with your cheerful attitude, ENFP. 
Already moved to another interesting subject?


----------



## Daniel6

John Smith said:


> I thought you could help him stop brooding with your cheerful attitude, ENFP.
> Already moved to another interesting subject?


There's only one thing wrong with an INFJ.

The Feeling component.


----------



## Enkidu

*long thoughtful pause*



> Adieu! I have too grieved a heart to take a tedious leave.
> 
> William Shakespeare


----------



## randomcouchpotato

INFJ, we're too insane. Could we please keep our heads in reality once in a while?


----------



## lboogy85

I'm going to need for you guys to stop acting like you're gods gifts to humanity (even if you are ;p)


----------



## John Smith

> The Feeling component.


I couldn't help but hear this in a robotic voice.
Well, INFJ, you should listen to other people more instead of looking for hidden meanings in what they say.
EditGah, I was beat!)


----------



## zebraf301

Aren't we all God's gifts? Speaking of which, did you watch the season finale of Fringe? It was all about taking over, and becoming a god. It was very INTJ actually.


----------



## lboogy85

Yea but the difference is the rest of us don't act like it


----------



## Enkidu

INTJ, you just need to embrace and develop that pulpy little thing that's beating inside of you. 
See, if an INFJ went all-out with Ti, we would turn into this guy:

* *


----------



## Owfin

Ah yes, that nice little "if". Because we all know that that's code for "when hell freezes over".


----------



## SilverRvn

You're an ISTJ...hah don't get me started.

I appreciate your strong opinions and values, but you really need to start accepting the fact that it's okay to be wrong some of the time.


----------



## Owfin

I do not appreciate your weak opinions. Try to feel strongly enough to pick a real type, please.


----------



## Helios

Why should he have to feel more strongly to pick a type? What he should do is look into more sources and make all sorts of connections to help figure out what type he is. That's not how you pick a type silly ISTJ. Just because something feels right doesn't mean it is.


----------



## misstheground

You're so judgemental!


----------



## randomcouchpotato

could you please just make a decision INTP?


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD

Must the advice you dispense be so cryptic?


----------



## lboogy85

do you have a filter?


----------



## Word Dispenser

Why so serious?


----------



## lboogy85

cause you can't seem to keep your focus


----------



## SilverRvn

You're really pretty! (I'm so bad at these things) :blushed:

Edit: OH! I got it! You should smile...more...? :bored:


----------



## misstheground

Dude, you suck at this.


----------



## SilverRvn

You know, you could be a little more sensitive....


----------



## dejavu

Edit: Ninja'd.

You don't even know who you are. Too many personality types to choose from, huh?


----------



## SilverRvn

I know who I am...and I know which personality MAY fit, but I'm a mystery even for the MBTI to figure out. So you can...umm...(gahh why are all the girls on here so pretty??) do something.... :ninja:


----------



## Vin The Dreamer

You don't even know who you are! (and don't try to talk yourself out)


----------



## randomcouchpotato

You aren't _always_ the victim, INFP


----------



## Vin The Dreamer

And you don't always need to edit your posts :tongue: (I love your username and avatar, by the way xD )


----------



## randomcouchpotato

could you stop dwelling on the past, INFP? (thank you  )


----------



## LightningHeart78

Could you stop being so monotonous, INFJ?


----------



## misstheground

Could you stop dwelling on the couch? Thanks.


----------



## Vin The Dreamer

Oh INTP, always criticizing the wrong people...


----------



## Pointless Activist

OH INFJ, always being nice with the insults....


----------



## misstheground

Is that really a stereotype of my personality type?
Stop being so illogical.


----------



## Pointless Activist

You need to learn to trust your feelings.


----------



## LightningHeart78

misstheground said:


> Is that really a stereotype of my personality type?
> Stop being so illogical.


Stop being so logical. :tongue:


----------



## Adventure

INFP's you're great in realtionship, fun in bed. Too bad when it's over you have to spam forum and share your story how _awful _you was treated.


----------



## Lynco

maybe if you ESTPs weren't so mean in the first place all that spaming wouldn't be necessary!

Im going to the INFP venting thread...:crying:


----------



## Sara Torailles

I don't know who to criticize since the INFP posted more than once.



Adventure said:


> INFP's you're great in *realtionship*, fun in bed. Too bad when it's over you have to *spam forum* and share your story how _awful _*you was* treated.


ESTP's... Learn how to type properly!

And INFP's... Stop confusing me!


----------



## John Smith

INFJ, stop being so confused by INFPs. 
(I am such a hypocrite right now)


----------



## pretyhowtown

INFJ, why do you always have to be so _perfect_?


----------



## Psychidryne

INFP, start getting along with ESTJ's!


----------



## Adventure

If you could stop idealizing yourself and focusing your energy into finding blame in others, maybe you'd notice blame is never one sided, INFP's. 
Still love you though.

INFJ: If you wasn't my shadow mode, then I could actually get along with you.


----------



## Eleventeenth

ESTP, your orange shirt says it all. That's why everyone thinks you treat them bad...cuz you never consider the other person. It's all about you.


----------



## Pointless Activist

INTP, why do you have to be so logical? Sometimes logic isn't the best solution to a problem.


----------



## lboogy85

INFJ what do you not care about? Because you sure care a lot about what I care about.


----------



## SilverRvn

Your personality may fall into the group "The Scientists" but not even you could figure out my complexity.


----------



## babayaga94

I'm just a poor boy I need no symphaty cuz i'm inf, nfj.
Little high little low, anywhere my mood goes, doesn't really matter to meeaaa..


----------



## Enkidu

I am logic hear me...*beep*. _Error! Error!_ _My categorical imperative is on fire?! _


----------



## lboogy85

You're not complex, you're confused about your feelings.


----------



## babayaga94

BRB I just need to get detail oriented then forget the entire picture.


----------



## Pointless Activist

INTP- There are people outside of the internet? What?


----------



## Stray_Arrow

Solar Storm said:


> There are people outside of the internet? What?


(I find this thread hard to contribute to :sad


----------



## zebraf301

Me too. I don't like type casting people. They are all unique. I think your icon is perfect by the way.


----------



## Pointless Activist

zebraf301 said:


> Me too. I don't like type casting people. They are all unique. I think your icon is perfect by the way.


I think she was implying that's what I was essentially saying. As for you INFJ, > Actually, I'd feel like a jerk for commenting on you after you said that. We need a non-NF in here, STAT!


----------



## zebraf301

The rule of this thread goes against my principles, so I won't comply.
INFP, I like where your P takes you, it takes you to open windows, and ignores open doors.


----------



## Pointless Activist

zebraf301 said:


> The rule of this thread goes against my principles, so I won't comply.
> INFP, I like where your P takes you, it takes you to open windows, and ignores open doors.


Wow... That is really true. This made me laugh. But, you don't take the open windows enough. They are much more fun, and you can find some really interesting things. I have no idea how we converted this thread into a constructive criticism thread...


----------



## zebraf301

Yaaaay! A much more productive way to go, isn't it? INFP, the way you quest for answers, and refuse to settle inspires me.


----------



## Pointless Activist

(Well, I have a feeling that we will be attacked soon... I say we start a new thread!)


----------



## lboogy85

It seems natural for you NFs to feel uncomfortable in a thread like this so, maybe we should try turning this into a backhanded compliment thread. That fits your type better.


----------



## Stray_Arrow

zebraf301 said:


> Me too. I don't like type casting people. They are all unique. I think your icon is perfect by the way.


Oh, thanks for commenting.  Glad someone else found it awkward posting here. My icon? Oh, first compliment! Thanks! but, if you don't mind me asking...Perfect how exactly... In what way/s? 

:wink:


----------



## zebraf301

Stray_Arrow said:


> Oh, thanks for commenting.  Glad someone else found it awkward posting here. My icon? Oh, first compliment! Thanks! but, if you don't mind me asking...Perfect how exactly... In what way/s?
> 
> :wink:


Because there's someone hiding behind those feathers, there is warmth, protection, and softness in the down. The passage is jagged, but not sharp, and layered, so not a simple entrance. A bird resists opening its wings for others, unless it is someone it trusts. So there is resistance to let others close, and there is a promise of differant colours to be found underneath. It's so beautiful to see the liberty of a bird with spread wings. 

There now folks. There's your easy IN to critisize me. Your welcome.


----------



## Stray_Arrow

zebraf301 said:


> Because there's someone hiding behind those feathers, there is warmth, protection, and softness in the down. The passage is jagged, but not sharp, and layered, so not a simple entrance. A bird resists opening its wings for others, unless it is someone it trusts. So there is resistance to let others close, and there is a promise of differant colours to be found underneath. It's so beautiful to see the liberty of a bird with spread wings.
> 
> There now folks. There's your easy IN to critisize me. Your welcome.


Your 'reading' of my icon image was so beautiful. Thank you for answering my questions. 
The reason I asked (I always ask- i need to know more...Know why? Then analyze everything that's said) is because...

1) You mentioned it, therefore you 'saw' something in it clear enough to mention it, or you just liked it because it was pretty, but something was telling me you knew more. 

2) When I was choosing the image, I was looking for something that, 'spoke' to me. I found this and thought others might not 'get' it. now I'm glad you said something.

When you described it as, 'perfect' something inside me needed to know 'exactly' what you meant! Hah ha. 

So THANKS for feeding my curiosity!


----------



## Stray_Arrow

P.S @zebraf301, May I use your words about my icon in my profile?


----------



## zebraf301

Aww shucks. 
Sure


----------



## lboogy85

I'm surprised there are so many NFs on here, considering they are suppose to be so warm and friendly. I'd find it confusing to be a warm and friendly person playing cold and detached, all the while talking about how warm and friendly I am and how cold and detached others are. It must be hard to be fake.


----------



## John Smith

It's as hard as it is for INTJs to admit when they are wrong.


----------



## lboogy85

I'm wrong. See no logic.


----------



## Enkidu

Sometimes the drawn silence and chirp of crickets speak volumes...


----------



## caraez

Hey Enki, tell me about your latest premonitions. Is the world going to end again?


----------



## Enkidu

caraez said:


> Hey Enki, tell me about your latest premonitions. Is the world going to end again?


It already has, we're all just going through the motions now. You INFPs know this better than the rest of us.


----------



## Octavekey25

INFJs....where to begin...no I'm just messing with you! Don't start crying! Now I know later you may smolder in your room about how much more emotionally "deeper" and generally smarter you are than I am, but I promise you'll miss me within a few days. If you take the world too seriously, you may turn shrivel up and turn into a human raisin. I'm mostly exaggerating. Your turn! I doubt you can find anything wrong with me :wink:

Annoyed? It's fine I'll get you some ice cream later.


----------



## caraez

Oh entps... you untreliable, manipulative bastards, I know some of you far too well to fall for your outwardly charm. I know you guys are devils on the inside.


----------



## Octavekey25

caraez said:


> Oh entps... you untreliable, manipulative bastards, I know some of you far too well to fall for your outwardly charm. I know you guys are devils on the inside.


Manipulative? I prefer the term resourceful, thank you very much! Which is to say I can actually _use_ my resources because I'm not a doormat :wink:


----------



## AbioticPrime

Octavekey25 said:


> Manipulative? I prefer the term resourceful, thank you very much! Which is to say I can actually _use_ my resources because I'm not a doormat :wink:


Yes, yes you _can_. Unfortunately, can and do are two separate entities.


----------



## Octavekey25

AbioticPrime said:


> Yes, yes you _can_. Unfortunately, can and do are two separate entities.


Ah yes, can and do are completely different and I am guilty of both. But doing isn't always a good thing, especially when it comes to a matter of determining the best solution to a problem where several view points and solutions can be implemented. 

In simpler terms...ENTJ is right, you're wrong. No exceptions. Now do what he says or face the consequences!


----------



## AbioticPrime

Octavekey25 said:


> In simpler terms...ENTJ is right, you're wrong. No exceptions. Now do what he says or face the consequences!


The consequences of doing the dumber thing, _or getting stuck in analysis paralysis and then forgetting you had to make a decision in the first place_.


----------



## Playful Proxy

ENTJs are that one guy you run away from in the office because they are scary dudes (if you are female, you are still a dude in this instance).


----------



## Octavekey25

AbioticPrime said:


> The consequences of doing the dumber thing


Implying a different viewpoint that challenges your own is automatically dumber. 
No flexibility means having to take on all of the work in creating the ideas, implementing the ideas, enforcing the ideas, and so on. 
Ya silly.


----------



## AbioticPrime

Signify said:


> ENTJs are that one guy you run away from in the office because they are scary dudes (if you are female, you are still a dude in this instance).


INTP are that one guy with WoW open in the other window at work.


----------



## Playful Proxy

AbioticPrime said:


> INTP are that one guy with WoW open in the other window at work.


Screw WoW, that costs monthly money. Virtualbox and some random linux distro.....maybe.


----------



## AbioticPrime

Signify said:


> Screw WoW, that costs monthly money. Virtualbox and some random linux distro.....maybe.


INTP, that one guy who gets so caught up in his ideas he forgets the purpose of threads.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne

Oh hey, my extroverted chum. Can't say I'm surprised to see one of you guys on the criticism thread. Looking for more arguments?


----------



## Vin The Dreamer

Oh no, the NTs are dominating the thread! I can already feel the robotic stoicness sucking the life out of here...:bored:


----------



## Octavekey25

AbioticPrime said:


> INTP, that one guy who gets so caught up in his ideas he forgets the purpose of threads.


I'll fix that for you buddy: INTP, that one guy who gets so caught up in his ideas he forgets to shower and put on pants in the morning.


----------



## lboogy85

INTJ, you're only right about 85 percent of the time. 5 percent of the time you're just plain wrong, and the other 10 percent of the time you're not talking, so no one knows if you're right or wrong.


----------



## caraez

I think you've got that wrong - 90% of the time you're not talking, 5% of the time you open your mouth in order to completely destroy someone else's opinion, and the other 5% is spent making practical day-to-day noises so we know you're not dead. Physically, anyways. Who knows how long it will take for an INTJ to sell their soul?


----------



## lboogy85

I wish I could say I knew more about INFPs. Maybe I just don't take them into consideration enough.


----------



## caraez

You're supposed to insult INFPs this time, not INTJs again. 

It's kind of interesting that you use the term 'taking into consideration'. Are you saying that you don't think about our role in the world often enough when you think about the different types, or that you overlook us on a personal level in real life?


----------



## lboogy85

Both! I'm just kidding. Why so serious INFP? I don't know if I know any INFPs in real life, but if I do, I wouldn't disregard them based solely on them being an INFP. So, what is your role in the world?


----------



## caraez

Oh, haha! I thought that by saying that you were saying you didn't know enough about us to criticize us. Maybe you were criticizing us by saying we don't deserve the attention of INTJs? So arrogant. 

My role in the world... well, considering I'm just a teenager I'm still pretty confused about that, haha. But INFPs tend to be the ones who have insight in the wonder of the world that other people lose in favor of pragmatism. We can share that with other people for inspiration, allowing them to dream with us. Or dreaming up impossible things and pursuing them in our blinded romanticized view of the world - and then sometimes, we actually achieve something that no one else would in fear of failure. Or just sharing our awe, because it's a nice feeling to have and others appreciate it.

We have a lot of other important traits that not many types have, like intense caring and empathy on a high level, writing abilities, etc., but I think that is something that is for the most part INFP uniquely emulate.


----------



## lboogy85

I was saying that, but I was saying that just to have something to say back. Not because I believe it. Sounds interesting, that's must be pretty nice not fearing failure...


----------



## Fallen Nocturne

Ah, the INFP... Brilliant at everything unless it requires a skill other than expressing how amazing, important and unique they are.

Oh. I've been ninja'd. INTJ, eh? You're pretty damn fantastic.


----------



## misstheground

INTJs are like INTPs but boring.


----------



## RoSoDude

The only thing you INTPs are good at is self-deprecation.


----------



## lboogy85

What we make up up in boring, is what you make up in lazy. Get off the couch and take a shower.


----------



## misstheground

I smell fine, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Brian1

So I guess this board is it when it comes to your social life? Why don't you loosen up, maybe dating will catch on?


----------



## dejavu

Quit your bullying, ESTP, it's such a cliche.


----------



## Octavekey25

Bad things about an ENTP eh? You aren't normal or dumb enough to function with most people. Darn you.


----------



## caraez

ENTPs. You are so inconsistent with your words and actions.


----------



## Kabosu

Speaking of inconsistencies, you INFPs do what you feel/want without wanting consequences, but then get upset when people criticize you.


----------



## violetta

MelanieM said:


> OT: That's so true it's scary.


I know you guys to the cell =P..after all i thought i was infj once.


----------



## violetta

and @atypeofuser, u entps dance on the floors, have a thing for the ladies, and barely go below the surface of things, dont you?


----------



## Kabosu

violetta said:


> and @_atypeofuser_, u entps dance on the floors, have a thing for the ladies, and barely go below the surface of things, dont you?


2 out of 3 ain't bad. 

ENFJ can come to terms that universal harmony isn't for everyone.


----------



## Eleventeenth

WSidis said:


> I contemplated sending you a bunch of chain letters, since you would freak out and it would amuse me, but decided against it. All I'm going to say is, don't worry about the chances of getting an illness or in an accident... really, stop worrying so much.


The ISFJ doesn't even know what you're talking about. She's not going to worry about whatever it is you were going to send her unless she actually receives it. She doesn't worry about things until they actually come into existence. The chain letters and the larger scheme of what you're trying to do are all in your head and nobody else is worrying about it.


----------



## trvlgrl1981

ah... INTP.. you're in your own little world, and don't care about anyone or anything else.


----------



## DJeter

You haven't brushed your teeth or showered in a week and you're insulting a stoner?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Your flowers have wilted. You've been so busy making up poetry about them that you forgot to give them water and plant food.


----------



## DJeter

There's a big conspiracy to kill the butterfly in your avatar picture... better go keep an eye on it just to be safe...


----------



## Allwing

Be careful with those insults there @WSidis wouldn't want to be offending someone now would you?


----------



## John Smith

But you would. Wouldn't you?


----------



## Pointless Activist

No need to pass the blame onto other people, INFJ. We can't all be perfect like you.


----------



## Lettusaurus

Enfp - the fake, mask wearing, try hards. Why don't you pick who you are and stick with it?


----------



## Pointless Activist

ENTP, service with a smile, as always.


----------



## Laguna

stop being so awesome, ENFP!!!
enough already!!


----------



## KaileneDanae

Laguna said:


> stop being so awesome, ENFP!!!
> enough already!!


Of course that would be an ENFPs comment. Way to surprise us.


----------



## pretty.Odd

You are not as witty as you think you are. Quit thinking that you're going to be the next Bill Hicks.


----------



## Octavekey25

Quit critisizing everybody because they aren't up to your impossible standards. Not to mention then beating yourself up so nobody wins. Yes, I spelled criticizing wrong on purpose, do you have a problem with that?

All in good fun


----------



## KaileneDanae

How unexpected. An INFJ who actually attempted a criticism? Don't dwell on it, and you'll be fine.


----------



## KaileneDanae

NINJA POST. Well done fellow ENTP.

How typical of us, however, to answer questions not even asked. It'd be nice to let somebody else have a crack at talking, hm?


----------



## Octavekey25

What is this nonsense you speak of? You mean people don't always want to hear what I have to say? Blasphemy. :tongue:
Tolerance is the key, even when they aren't as smart as you. And let's be honest, even if they're smart, they can still be smarter.


----------



## KaileneDanae

It would be a fellow ENTP up at nearly three in the morning making meaningless posts when they should be responsibly sleeping.


----------



## Octavekey25

That's 4 in the morning to you. I like the part in that post when you criticize me of doing something that you are also doing. I see it as responsibly excersizing my Ne on the internet when I'm surrounded by mostly sensors/feelers. What do you think about hair art? Do they condition it beforehand? Or style it? Is this donated hair or do they find helpless victims and just chop and run? Do they use actual hair product to morph it to their whim? Why am I talking about this. You're right...I do need some sleep.


----------



## pretty.Odd

How typical of ENTPs. Circlejerk all you want, the only people who think you're special and oh so witty are fellow (delusional) ENTPs.


----------



## Octavekey25

Hm. I don't buy that. Even if it were true, I am confident enough not to care. I really don't feel like criticizing anybody right now. But I will say, you have some good jabs. This isn't because I can't think of anything to say by the way because you know if I wanted to win this I wouldn't leave it alone until I was satisfied. Being delusional isn't so bad if it means expanding the mind.


----------



## Raichan

Octavekey25 said:


> Hm. I don't buy that. Even if it were true, I am confident enough not to care. I really don't feel like criticizing anybody right now. But I will say, you have some good jabs. This isn't because I can't think of anything to say by the way because you know if I wanted to win this I wouldn't leave it alone until I was satisfied. Being delusional isn't so bad if it means expanding the mind.


You're focusing too much on yourself and too little on the bigger picture. [Ok seriously I don't know, don't know too many ENTPs lol just going by what you said]


----------



## Pointless Activist

There isn't an answer to every situation, you know.


----------



## The Nth Doctor

There is an answer for many situations, you know.


----------



## Boolean11

"Champion of the people"????lols enough said


----------



## Boolean11

Mr I'm too logical, translated: _its because I invent all my logic subjectively, nothing is objective about that. 
this thread is a recipe for typism isn't it
_


----------



## Pointless Activist

Says the type that has almost purely subjective perceptions.
(It really is)


----------



## Raichan

Boolean11 said:


> Mr I'm too logical, translated: _its because I invent all my logic subjectively, nothing is objective about that.
> this thread is a recipe for typism isn't it
> _


Not everything needs to have a logical objective for everyone, one example is this thread.


----------



## Raichan

Solar Storm said:


> Says the type that has almost purely subjective perceptions.
> (It really is)


You interfere too much.


----------



## Pointless Activist

Raichan said:


> You interfere too much.


And you, who understands the world completely and utterly, do too little.


----------



## Boolean11

dead thread this is


----------



## Raichan

Your standards for people and things are too high. You will be disappointed.


----------



## Pointless Activist

Raichan said:


> Your standards for people and things are too high. You will be disappointed.


Better to have high hopes and be disappointed than have no hopes at all.


----------



## Raichan

Solar Storm said:


> Better to have high hopes and be disappointed than have no hopes at all.


I set high standards when it comes to things that are fair/ promote justice


----------



## Pointless Activist

Raichan said:


> I set high standards when it comes to things that are fair/ promote justice


In all honesty, I never set high standards, besides moral standards. And even then they only apply to me. I prefer not to bother other people with my morals unless I have to. 

And of course you would try defending yourself in a TYPE CRITICISM thread.


----------



## Raichan

Solar Storm said:


> In all honesty, I never set high standards, besides moral standards. And even then they only apply to me. I prefer not to bother other people with my morals unless I have to.
> 
> And of course you would try defending yourself in a TYPE CRITICISM thread.


You miss the point of my powerful (lol, _wtf_) Ni+Fe  Being the ''inspirer'' you supposedly are.

I was saying the INTJ's high standards for other people's efficiency is not as significant to me as the high standards for what constitute as fair in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Boolean11

Fe has low standards???


----------



## Navi

Get that stick out of your ass, INTJ dude. :wink:


----------



## Boolean11

but wait I am the stick and the ass:laughing:

_<<ultra subjective Ni humour imagery that makes no sense to others without proper translation>>_


----------



## The Nth Doctor

You need to see all the options. The world is a great ginormous web of possibilities, and it's just silly to get too involved in one of them.


----------



## Dylio

Get out of yourself!


----------



## The Nth Doctor

Dylio said:


> Get out of yourself!


Stop to think every once in a while. :tongue:


----------



## Kimalynn

Don't think too much! Go outside and pet a llama or something.


----------



## Pointless Activist

Maybe you should do the same.


----------



## Raichan

Stop talking too much


----------



## Pointless Activist

Raichan said:


> Stop talking too much


I'm actually a pretty quiet person. 

So, your face. (Wow I'm mature....)


----------



## The Nth Doctor

Spend a little more time considering how you should insult someone.


----------



## Raichan

Don't just criticize for the sake of wanting to criticize, too much Ti?


----------



## SharkT00th

Stop ignoring the opinions of others and accepting only you're own as justified.


----------



## Kimalynn

Don't be so insensitive to your own emotions. They tell you what's right.


----------



## Orpheus Black

Always remember the purpose of the thread is not to disparage others but to keep it friendly and simple although I think that asking for tactful *Criticism is sometimes a bad idea, gahhhh stupid bold font lol x


*


----------



## Raichan

Orpheus Black said:


> Always remember the purpose of the thread is not to disparage others but to keep it friendly and simple although I think that asking for tactful *Criticism is sometimes a bad idea, gahhhh stupid bold font lol x
> 
> 
> *


Ooh INFJ, you're sooo amazing, it's not fair it's not fair how amazing you are bwahahahahhahahahah :laughing:


----------



## Pointless Activist

You just complimented your own type. Congratulations on being a narcissist. (Don't hate me. XD)


----------



## nakkinaama

Dont critizise people as narcissistic...uh
this thread is too damn hard for me


----------



## Raichan

Calm the eff down


----------



## Boolean11




----------



## Boolean11

good bye star brother, oogly boogly :laughing:


----------



## tangosthenes

Boolean11 said:


> good by star brother, oogly boogly :laughing:


Uhh....I don't know how to criticize that. 

You INTJs... always .... being the internet. What's up with that... god I don't know.


----------



## KittyKraz13

Raichan said:


> Calm the eff down


Don't you mean calm the _elf _down?


I better move some things around in my agenda. I'm going to be laughing at that joke for a few hours to come.


----------



## Pointless Activist

Agendas are boring, you know. Also a big waste of time if you have to move your schedule around to laugh....


----------



## nakkinaama

Critizising or snarky commenting? Which one did the title mention again?


----------



## Pointless Activist

I could ask the same question to you.... Really, you aren't careful enough with checking for inconsistencies.


----------



## nakkinaama

Solar Storm said:


> I could ask the same question to you.... Really, you aren't careful enough with checking for inconsistencies.


See? Sorry for not wording my post properly.

AHH FUCK YOU


----------



## XxDeathEaterxX

Randroth said:


> How did you get out of the psych ward, INFJ? I heard the doctor said your paranoid delusions were making a comeback.


How you know that? A bird tell you


----------



## Ambiguity

XxDeathEaterxX said:


> How you know that? A bird tell you


Shhhh, you're such an idealist and get cranky of criticism on your ideals.
no wonder nobody answers on you for half a year, afraid to be the next subject of your emotional writings


----------



## cudibloop

Idk how to criticize y'all tbh


----------



## Kynx

Ambiguity said:


> Shhhh, you're such an idealist and get cranky of criticism on your ideals.
> no wonder nobody answers on you for half a year, afraid to be the next subject of your emotional writings


Why don't you write about both of your emotions? A paragraph for hungry and another for horny, shouldn't take long, you might even finish it! 



cudibloop said:


> Idk how to criticize y'all tbh


Yours doesn't count, you didn't try 

Oh, I'm infp btw


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Oh you silly little INFP. You know being subjective won't make you last long if you get shot, because the facts won't care about your whimsical and childish ideals and feelings.


----------



## Dr.Horrible

BeardedAgam said:


> Oh you silly little INFP. You know being subjective won't make you last long if you get shot, because the facts won't care about your whimsical and childish ideals and feelings.


facts will be undone by compassion and love , and the proud fall


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Dr.Horrible said:


> facts will be undone by compassion and love , and the proud fall


Are you unable to face the harsh truth INFJ? Who am I kidding of course you can't face it!


----------



## Dr.Horrible

BeardedAgam said:


> Are you unable to face the harsh truth INFJ? Who am I kidding of course you can't face it!


youre trying too hard ;D


----------



## Aidan

Dr.Horrible said:


> youre trying too hard ;D


Infj's tend to not care about the individual in my experience. Most of the time they care much more about the group.


----------



## Ellis Bell

Aidan said:


> Infj's tend to not care about the individual in my experience. Most of the time they care much more about the group.


Those INTJs, sheesh. Heartless bastards.


----------



## Pointless Activist

Says the ISTP.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Dr.Horrible said:


> youre trying too hard ;D


Oh how cute.


----------



## Dr.Horrible

BeardedAgam said:


> Oh how cute.


----------



## Aidan

Ellis Bell said:


> Those INTJs, sheesh. Heartless bastards.


I agree. Not much of a criticism though.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

You know the INTJ personality is copyrighted to me, right?


----------



## Ambiguity

BeardedAgam said:


> You know the INTJ personality is copyrighted to me, right?


All you INTJ's do is putting copyright on the ideas we E/INTP generate. Where's your dignity!


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Ambiguity said:


> All you INTJ's do is putting copyright on the ideas we E/INTP generate. Where's your dignity!


If you xNTPs could separate good ideas from bad ideas quicker than the INTJs then your reply would be relevant. :dry:


----------



## Ambiguity

Haha, as if you ever have any 'idea', good or bad.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Can an ENTP even think long enough without running into trees?


----------



## Ambiguity

What? You're jealous because we SEE trees? All you do is dream about trees, because you're afraid to go outside your own home as introvert.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

At least my home does not look like a landfill, you lazy perceiver!


----------



## Ambiguity

Don't know, got quite some Si in me that made me clean up my appartment.

And so what? We can be clean and adaptable in untidy situations!
The world is a mess, how does your kind survive?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

INTJs always has a plan, unlike you slacker ENTPs.


----------



## Ambiguity

Are you running in to circles? I don't hear any new arguments. Don't worry if you want to give up, just say so, we're a forgiving type.
As I said: we can PLAN, but also ADAPT. You can only PLAN.


----------



## Kynx

N doms arguing over who is the most tidy, yet both are completely oblivious to their surroundings, lol. Touching an inferior nerve there. Cute!


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Ambiguity said:


> Are you running in to circles? I don't hear any new arguments. Don't worry if you want to give up, just say so, we're a forgiving type.
> As I said: we can PLAN, but also ADAPT. You can only PLAN.


People who never think for themselves and only adapt, theres a word for them:Sheep.


----------



## Ambiguity

Neverontime said:


> N doms arguing over who is the most tidy, yet both are completely oblivious to their surroundings, lol. Touching an inferior nerve there. Cute!


I don't know, why are you hiding? Don't be ashamed of being a S, I know it's scary with all those N's in town .
Oh and surroundings only have meaning in context. 



BeardedAgam said:


> People who never think for themselves and only adapt, theres a word for them:Sheep.


I think you're missing the point again  and evading by the way.
We can work in all situations, we adapt to the situations and then we do our own thing: we won't stress out when we lost our manual of "How to eat a banana".
We sometimes adapt to a social convention, so we can manipulate it in the end. All in our own way.
You can't do anything when it's not going your way, that's your weakness. 

We're such awesome creatures


----------



## Antipode

You confuse adaption with superiority, as usual. To adapt means you admit your original way of doing things is inferior; thus, you require a new plan to work with the here-and-now. 

However, us Ni-doms never have to adapt because our way of doing things never requires fixing. roud:


----------



## Kynx

Subjective intuition has a tendency to perceive what's not actually there. You only think that you've done something well.


----------



## Antipode

Isn't that really all that counts? Who else is there to prove my ability to other than myself? Why do you try to prove yourself to everyone else? What's so good about being right when all that really does is admit your own defeat? 

(By the way, good counter. roud


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

You can't objectively know that since you only go by emotions!


----------



## Meirsho

heartless un-realistic only seeing results insight,not much for the process and usually no good at team sports and pretty bad at small talk, and of-course bad but unique taste in fasion (or no taste at all^^) you have it hard reay understanding what pp are going threw and truelly rule your own world  but i luv ya


----------



## Kynx

Meirsho said:


> heartless un-realistic only seeing results insight,not much for the process and usually no good at team sports and pretty bad at small talk, and of-course bad but unique taste in fasion (or no taste at all^^) you have it hard reay understanding what pp are going threw and truelly rule your own world  but i luv ya


What's taste got to do with fashion? Fashion is allowing others to depict your choices because you have no imagination, which is obvious by your small talk. Best thing you can do is forget fashion, be quiet and play your sports and flex your muscles.........preferably naked. 
:kitteh:


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

@_Meirsho_

So, Mr. ESTP, what kind of drug are you high as a kite off of right now?


----------



## DandyAndCheese

We should definetly organize MBTI rap battles...
(You dirty unknown personality type!)


----------



## Meirsho

Neverontime said:


> What's taste got to do with fashion? Fashion is allowing others to depict your choices because you have no imagination, which is obvious by your small talk. Best thing you can do is forget fashion, be quiet and play your sports and flex your muscles.........preferably naked.
> :kitteh:


you've got the best signature here.
and the best counter post i've gotten  but after this i'll still hit back and say
my fashion=my taste.all the rest can go to hell.if i think it looks good then it looks good.simplebut brutal. 
quiet?!wtf's tht? and you just hit a nerve when you said i should be naked..almost got a tear in my eye...so lovley 

and @*ThatOneWeirdGuy *i'm alway very high *and* very low at the same time..that's how i always am  

and damn all u that don't state your type (even thou this is completely sterotypically wrong shit)


----------



## Kynx

Meirsho said:


> you've got the best signature here.
> and the best counter post i've gotten  but after this i'll still hit back and say
> my fashion=my taste.all the rest can go to hell.if i think it looks good then it looks good.simplebut brutal.
> quiet?!wtf's tht? and you just hit a nerve when you said i should be naked..almost got a tear in my eye...so lovley
> 
> and @*ThatOneWeirdGuy *i'm alway very high *and* very low at the same time..that's how i always am
> 
> and damn all u that don't state your type (even thou this is completely sterotypically wrong shit)


Oops
There, I changed it.


----------



## Pointless Activist

You're never on time..... (See what I did there?) XD


----------



## Ellis Bell

You need to get a reality check, you can't bank on having your head in the clouds so much of the time.


----------



## KraChZiMan

I am afraid of ISTP kinds of combinations. They are the kinds of people who tell me that they see black or white while I see gray. 

ISTP types also never try to catch the subtleties. They tell me to stop bitching when I try to confess something and watch at me with utter disgust when I explain my thought processes. They don't understand irony and subtle hints. I have to speak in absolute terms when I want to get my point across.

But what I really like about ISTP that these ST combinations are very appreciative to the work that I do, they are always very generous whenever I bring myself to be productive. Types similar to me just take a glance at my art for example, say "nice" and drift away to their heads, while ST-s or SF-s are exceptionally amazed and kind with words.


----------



## hailfire

Stop bitching.


----------



## KraChZiMan

Hardcore levels are blown out of proportion!


----------



## Dr.Horrible

KraChZiMan said:


> Hardcore levels are blown out of proportion!


are you from jersey shore?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Typical INFJs and their stupid 2deep4u attitude. Your ''philosophical'' musings have no use in the real world.


----------



## KraChZiMan

Why are you INTJ-s so critical about everything?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Critical thinking is vital to this species survival you stupid INFP! Can you even keep a job?


----------



## Ellis Bell

INTJ, you insulting troll.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Get your hands off my computer ISTP! It does not need to be repaired.


----------



## The Madman

You arrogant, egotistical, deluded, lizard-loving lunatic...


----------



## Dr.Horrible

BeardedAgam said:


> Get your hands off my computer ISTP! It does not need to be repaired.


you are so stingy


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Do you have proof INFJ?


----------



## misstheground

Do you have an overly elaborate plan in place to make yourself feel superior, INTJ?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

I don't need a plan, I already am superior, INTP. Go back in your cage!


----------



## Kynx

BeardedAgam said:


> I don't need a plan, I already am superior, INTP. Go back in your cage!


But, people won't recognize your superiority if you don't come out of your bedroom.


----------



## The Madman

Neverontime said:


> But, people won't recognize your superiority if you don't come out of your bedroom.


Who needs people to recognize one's obvious superiority? Retreat to your love sonnets and let the Ubermensch (INTJ's) fight for control of this discussion!


----------



## Kynx

The Madman said:


> Who needs people to recognize one's obvious superiority? Retreat to your love sonnets and let the Ubermensch (INTJ's) fight for control of this discussion!


I was trying to not to mention love in front of you INTJs, I know how inadequate you feel in 'love life' department. I didn't want to remind you of your virginity.


----------



## Dr.Horrible

BeardedAgam said:


> Do you have proof INFJ?


yes I do,can I have a candy bar now?


----------



## The Madman

Neverontime said:


> I was trying to not to mention love in front of you INTJs, I know how inadequate you feel in 'love life' department. I didn't want to remind you of your virginity.


Love for others is a lifeline for weaklings who cannot reach greatness. The only love we INTJ's know is love for self and love for the world we rule and create. In your envy you INFP's rebel against us INTJ's by denouncing the values of the masters (us) who made the world you live in and proclaiming the weaknesses of the slaves and parasites.


----------



## Ellis Bell

The Madman said:


> Love for others is a lifeline for weaklings who cannot reach greatness. The only love we INTJ's know is love for self and love for the world we rule and create. In your envy you INFP's rebel against us INTJ's by denouncing the values of the masters (us) who made the world you live in and proclaiming the weaknesses of the slaves and parasites.


Parasites, isn't that like the pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## Kynx

The Madman said:


> Love for others is a lifeline for weaklings who cannot reach greatness. The only love we INTJ's know is love for self and love for the world we rule and create. In your envy you INFP's rebel against us INTJ's by denouncing the values of the masters (us) who made the world you live in and proclaiming the weaknesses of the slaves and parasites.


You have slaves and yet you still can't get laid? Maybe your parasites are a turn off, you ought to get them seen to. Now I know, I'm grateful that you INTJs stay in your bedrooms.


----------



## I am me

whoops wrong thread


----------



## Lady D

The Madman said:


> Love for others is a lifeline for weaklings who cannot reach greatness. The only love we INTJ's know is love for self and love for the world we rule and create. In your envy you INFP's rebel against us INTJ's by denouncing the values of the masters (us) who made the world you live in and proclaiming the weaknesses of the slaves and parasites.


INTJ's are the MBTI's natural narcissists. "Me, me, me, look at me, my MBTI type says I'm smarter than you! I have many thoughts in my head, I must be ever so smart". Yet he can't appreciate any other forms of intelligence or talent that the ones he possesses.


----------



## The Madman

Ellis Bell said:


> Parasites, isn't that like the pot calling the kettle black?


Your complete inability to understand the abstract theory in my post is typical of the concrete-bound mentality of an ISTP. Therefore, trying to explain the obvious fallacies in your statement would be like trying to teach calculus to a fish.


----------



## The Madman

Neverontime said:


> You have slaves and yet you still can't get laid? Maybe your parasites are a turn off, you ought to get them seen to. Now I know, I'm grateful that you INTJs stay in your bedrooms.


I thought that an INFP would have been able to see the metaphorical significance of my post. I guess that I was wrong.


----------



## misstheground

The INTJ didn't even insult me back, he just defended himself.

Suggests a strong need for perceived superiority once again.

(I promise I'm only playing the game.)


----------



## Helios

INTP always going for the nitpick, rather than providing constructive criticism. Maybe you would get a lot more done if you could respond to and give advice well.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

ENTJ as Big Boss. You're good at it. Definitely directing traffic.


----------



## KraChZiMan

It's really hard to say anything bad about ESFP-s. All the ESFP's I've met are very unique and charismatic. ESFP's are able to obtain crazy amount of information by just reading my body language, but when I zone out and do not communicate with my body language for these brief moments, the ESFP's suddenly get really desperate to snap me back to reality, like scaring me, yelling, poking or calling my name repeatedly.


----------



## TriggerHappy923

KraChZiMan said:


> .


You guys are just so nice and so creative, you just think that. You are really just copy and paste hipsters that see the good in everything, see the magic in everything, everything is beautiful, save the trees, and the polar bears/puppies/kitties. "Society is too blinded by over-thinking too much they can't see the beauty in the world", blah blah blah shit, huh? You can't see anything in people, you are too blinded by your dominant Fi haze to see the difference in a serial killer or a florist, you actually have poor Ne when it comes to that. 

You think you are original, but your are most normal people in the world!!!!

Nothing is wrong with normal! The more you guys try to be original the more you end up falling into a category with everyone else, "But we don't like labels, dur."... yes, you by default fall into these labels because you are just not original enough to BE original, you guys are more original in uniform... trust me. Bless your heart you poor INFP, there was nothing personal I've written... again bless your heart *with a southern drawl*


----------



## NothingHere

TriggerHappy923 said:


> You guys are just so nice and so creative, you just think that. You are really just copy and paste hipsters that see the good in everything, see the magic in everything, everything is beautiful, save the trees, and the polar bears/puppies/kitties. "Society is too blinded by over-thinking too much they can't see the beauty in the world", blah blah blah shit, huh? You can't see anything in people, you are too blinded by your dominant Fi haze to see the difference in a serial killer or a florist, you actually have poor Ne when it comes to that.
> 
> You think you are original, but your are most normal people in the world!!!!
> 
> Nothing is wrong with normal! The more you guys try to be original the more you end up falling into a category with everyone else, "But we don't like labels, dur."... yes, you by default fall into these labels because you are just not original enough to BE original, you guys are more original in uniform... trust me. Bless your heart you poor INFP, there was nothing personal I've written... again bless your heart *with a southern drawl*


You guys are too stuck in your heads and you never end up having an impact on the world. It's like you lived and died in your mind. Also you guys write walls of text and never get to the point.

to the guy below me: come at me bro


----------



## soya

sniperpanda said:


> to the guy below me: come at me bro


You guys think you're cool for being naturally blase, but people around you often wonder if you're emotionally retarded and how anybody could be so oblivious. You also mistakenly think your unwillingess to compromise is a badge of honor when really you just look like a stubborn child. You don't know how to have a real conversation, you just talk at people and await their praise.

ISTP = someone that thinks s/he's smart and cool when nobody else shares the sentiment.


----------



## Fern

Ah, Unknown Personality, we meet again. You're either too lazy to figure out your actual type or know your personality but prefer to masquerade as Unknown so you can lurk all the forums.


----------



## Finaille

You think you are so suave, so competent, only to realize that you completely missed the fact that the person above you actually has their type posted in their signature. While many of your conclusions are correct, it still wouldn't hurt to slow down just a moment and consider what you are taking in before coming to a specific conclusion about people, things, situations, and ideas.

That, or you turned off the ability to see other people's signatures.

(Though, don't get me wrong, I probably would have missed it as well)


----------



## littleblackdress

Drama queen...


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

An ENTP acting responsibly?:shocked: Did you get forced by a judger? ENTPs can't act responsibly by their own choice.


----------



## Sun Lips

Why don't you have any feelings? What planet are you actually from??


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

I have one feeling:Logic! Shouldn't you be crying over an MCR song?


----------



## Anubis

StarDust_Kraut said:


> You are an annoying, arrogant smartarse who is so full of himself that his shit is oozing out of his ears! You can talk about anything, but you dont really have a deeper understanding of one little thing in this universe. And thats because you are a lazy shitbag, who cant even get himself out of his chair to pursue the things he loves most!
> 
> Also...I might just have insulted myself as well.


HAHA, so fucking awesome. 

You make people too jealous. Not good for harmony. You wouldn't understand that with your shitty Fe, though.


----------



## Anubis

RainbowSprinkles said:


> Stop thinking that everybody actually likes you when they don't.



Nah, they do. Get some sunlight, bat.


----------



## StarDust_Kraut

RainbowSprinkles said:


> Stop thinking that everybody actually likes you when they don't.


That is a brave insult coming from an INTP! 
If people told YOU they didnt like you, they surely would end up in your fridge cut to neat little pieces. Maybe you would keep the eyes in a jar next to your computer, so they can watch you browsing the pages where you publish your emo-poetry.


----------



## StarDust_Kraut

FixationForcep said:


> HAHA, so fucking awesome.
> 
> You make people too jealous. Not good for harmony. You wouldn't understand that with your shitty Fe, though.


Only jealous friends are good friends! Harmony is for pussies. What are you, a feeler? Also, my Fe would butt rape your Fe any day and besides be able to bake a fine Black Forest cake.


----------



## Anubis

StarDust_Kraut said:


> Only jealous friends are good friends! Harmony is for pussies. What are you, a feeler? Also, my Fe would butt rape your Fe any day and besides be able to bake a fine Black Forest cake.


I can't go into detail what my Fe's purpose is, thus far. 

But seriously, it must suck to be a female ENTP. A girl with a T is like a guy with mascara.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

FixationForcep said:


> Stop making enemies, INTJ. Yeah, you're smart, but everyone talks shit about your social skills behind your back. Your theories are going nowhere.
> 
> EDIT: Oops, INTP... Well, same thing except you actually have a sense of humor and pizzaz.


ENTP, you know no one takes your ideas seriously right? you can only do so much with socks.


----------



## StarDust_Kraut

FixationForcep said:


> I can't go into detail what my Fe's purpose is, thus far.
> 
> But seriously, it must suck to be a female ENTP. A girl with a T is like a guy with mascara.


 Uff, that was a hard strike. But doesnt mascara in a man actually even bring out his male side even more? A bit like if you put a hippo in a dress and it makes it look even more fat...

Being a female ENTP is awesome and sucky at the same time! How about being a male ENTP?


----------



## StarDust_Kraut

BeardedAgam said:


> ENTP, you know no one takes your ideas seriously right? you can only do so much with socks.


No no no INTJ, you arent emphasising this correctly. 

YOU can only do so much with socks, WE can save the world with them or fly to the moon if we have to!


----------



## Pointless Activist

Maybe it's time to join us in the real world where physics actually applies.


----------



## Anubis

StarDust_Kraut said:


> Uff, that was a hard strike. But doesnt mascara in a man actually even bring out his male side even more? A bit like if you put a hippo in a dress and it makes it look even more fat...
> 
> Being a female ENTP is awesome and sucky at the same time! How about being a male ENTP?


It's awesome. Next question.


----------



## Anubis

BeardedAgam said:


> ENTP, you know no one takes your ideas seriously right? you can only do so much with socks.


How would a world of warcraft guild leader know anything about what other people think?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ENTP, the moon is not very human friendly, it has a weak magnetic field and a weak atmosphere. How's your socks going to help you deal with that?


----------



## Anubis

BeardedAgam said:


> ENTP, the moon is not very human friendly, it has a weak magnetic field and a weak atmosphere. How's your socks going to help you deal with that?


To readers: This INTJ's inferior Se is out of control. He's pretty drunk. Just ignore him. 

To INTJ: I don't expect you to see the possibilities. Just get back to work goddammit.


----------



## Moya

I was about to criticize you, but by the time I had opened my mouth, you had already run off to talk to someone _new_. You say you have a problem with people being boring, but really, you're just too insecure to commit to anything for more than 10 minutes.


----------



## StarDust_Kraut

Amenamy said:


> I was about to criticize you, but by the time I had opened my mouth, you had already run off to talk to someone _new_. You say you have a problem with people being boring, but really, you're just too insecure to commit to anything for more than 10 minutes.


And you are too insecure to openly show your personality type. Cant be a rational.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

FixationForcep said:


> To readers: This INTJ's inferior Se is out of control. He's pretty drunk. Just ignore him.
> 
> To INTJ: I don't expect you to see the possibilities. Just get back to work goddammit.


Don't you talk to me about getting back to work when you have the attention span of a fruit fly! I'm amazed you even can finish reading my replies, ENTP.


----------



## Moya

StarDust_Kraut said:


> And you are too insecure to openly show your personality type. Cant be a rational.


It's just like an ENTP to not notice the signature. Come back to reality, bro.

@_BeardedAgam_ Talk about finishing reading things - like you would even realize there's anything to read. Oh, watch out, you're about to walk into a wall.


----------



## userslon

you are important and cool. but you do not capture my attention.


----------



## Anubis

userslon said:


> you are important and cool. but you do not capture my attention.


Get the sand out of your vagina


----------



## BlackMoonlight

I know a few ENTPs and I always wonder why they enjoy watching bad TV shows like Here Comes Honey Boo Boo and Jersey Shore. Maybe reality TV is more stimulating for extroverts since it might allow them to feel involved in a social situation when they're not in one. But it could just be the extroverts I've known.


----------



## userslon

FixationForcep said:


> Get the sand out of your vagina



Not sure why you are even talking. Clearly I was conversing with an INTJ.


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

ENTJ: You don't ALWAYS need to be in control, not everyone will agree that you need to be in that position and frankly it makes you a pain in the ass.


----------



## userslon

RainbowSprinkles said:


> ENTJ: You don't ALWAYS need to be in control, not everyone will agree that you need to be in that position and frankly it makes you a pain in the ass.


intp, you're a pain in the ass. you prefer to be alone, and that is where you belong. you are always groggy and never satisfied. i'd be surprised if anything went right for you today, this week or even this month.


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

userslon said:


> intp, you're a pain in the ass. you prefer to be alone, and that is where you belong. you are always groggy and never satisfied. i'd be surprised if anything went right for you today, this week or even this month.


And you aren't a pain in the ass? Not everyone needs a marshal bugging them about everything they do and making sure they know what you had for breakfast today.


----------



## userslon

RainbowSprinkles said:


> And you aren't a pain in the ass? Not everyone needs a marshal bugging them about everything they do and making sure they know what you had for breakfast today.


the breakfast reference was a little vague...not sure where you were going with that one. you tried.


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

userslon said:


> the breakfast reference was a little vague...not sure where you were going with that one. you tried.


Well I'm actually okay with being vague, are you?


----------



## userslon

RainbowSprinkles said:


> Well I'm actually okay with being vague, are you?


thats cuz deep down in your empty heart you are a drama-queen.


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

userslon said:


> thats cuz deep down in your empty heart you are a drama-queen.


Having fun with your inferior Fi? You can't even recount past feelings. You'll have to relive them again just to remember.


----------



## userslon

RainbowSprinkles said:


> Having fun with your inferior Fi? You can't even recount past feelings. You'll have to relive them again just to remember.


as much fun as you with your inferior Fe, friendo.


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

userslon said:


> as much fun as you with your inferior Fe, friendo.


At least I'm comfortable with not being one hundred percent on time.


----------



## userslon

RainbowSprinkles said:


> At least I'm comfortable with not being one hundred percent on time.


not sure how far that's taken you in life or how that's an advantage, anyhow.


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

userslon said:


> not sure how far that's taken you in life or how that's an advantage, anyhow.


I don't panic when I'm working on something a day before it's due. That's the advantage.


----------



## userslon

RainbowSprinkles said:


> I don't panic when I'm working on something a day before it's due. That's the advantage.


why are you doing it a day before it's due? don't you have any respect for the work you do? is everything half-assed for you? smh.

in other words:

I do things last minute, its the advantage, I don't panic.


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

userslon said:


> why are you doing it a day before it's due? don't you have any respect for the work you do? is everything half-assed for you? smh.
> 
> in other words:
> 
> I do things last minute, its the advantage, I don't panic.


Hah, I have more than enough respect for my work. I just feel more comfortable not doing it ahead of time. I still get amazing grades.
Still having fun telling everyone what to do?


----------



## userslon

RainbowSprinkles said:


> Hah, I have more than enough respect for my work. I just feel more comfortable not doing it ahead of time. I still get amazing grades.
> Still having fun telling everyone what to do?


lol amusing how your biggest stereotype of entj is their love for controlling others. Most of the time I do things myself because everyone else around me is incompetent. So, if you ever do catch me entrusting you with a task to do, consider it a compliment of high sorts.


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

userslon said:


> lol amusing how your biggest stereotype of entj is their love for controlling others. Most of the time I do things myself because everyone else around me is incompetent. So, if you ever do catch me entrusting you with a task to do, consider it a compliment of high sorts.


Oh, so you don't even let others help you out with doing things? Wow.


----------



## userslon

RainbowSprinkles said:


> Oh, so you don't even let others help you out with doing things? Wow.


yes, i am a special gift from the gods to the men and women of this planet. Now step aside and let me wash my own dishes, before you miraculously break the washing machine or worse hurt yourself.


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

userslon said:


> yes, i am a special gift from the gods to the men and women of this planet. Now step aside and let me wash my own dishes, before you miraculously break the washing machine or worse hurt yourself.


Wow, you actually care whether other people hurt themselves. That's a surprise.


----------



## Abbey

They're a bit cold, but hey if you're N and P, I appreciate you all the same.


----------



## userslon

RainbowSprinkles said:


> Wow, you actually care whether other people hurt themselves. That's a surprise.



Of course I do. I care so much about everyone. All the people in the world, I care for them all. All... except for you. =]


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

userslon said:


> Of course I do. I care so much about everyone. All the people in the world, I care for them all. All... except for you. =]


As expected :3


----------



## userslon

RainbowSprinkles said:


> As expected :3


bahaha, high standards my friend, high standards. You despise all and any who is insecure in their ways, yet, you expect others to worship the red carpet you walk on.


----------



## INFJane

userslon said:


> Of course I do. I care so much about everyone. All the people in the world, I care for them all. All... except for you. =]


ENTJs only care about people that buy into their master plans of monstrous profit. ENTJs are those people selling water bottles outside raves and festivals for 5 bucks each. ENTJs dont care how thirsty you are unless you have 5 bucks.


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

userslon said:


> bahaha, high standards my friend, high standards. You despise all and any who is insecure in their ways, yet, you expect others to worship the red carpet you walk on.


Why would anyone worship the red carpet I walk on? I'm not that great.



INTJane said:


> ENTJs only care about people that buy into their master plans of monstrous profit. ENTJs are those people selling water bottles outside raves and festivals for 5 bucks each. ENTJs dont care how thirsty you are unless you have 5 bucks.


Best one yet. I wish I'd thought of that.


----------



## userslon

bahahaha guilty! but did you eventually buy one though? yes.you.did.

infj - you can be very very angry sometimes.


----------



## INFJane

userslon said:


> bahahaha guilty! but did you eventually buy one though? yes.you.did.
> 
> infj - you can be very very angry sometimes.


Shut up Cartman! Friends help friends! They don't starve them and take their last 5 bucks! How am I supposed afford anymore acid if every time I sweat I'm thinking about another 5 bucks going town the drain because of your soulless water monopoly! You didn't even ask me if I wanted in on the business dude...

:blushed:


----------



## userslon

INTJane said:


> Shut up Cartman! Friends help friends! They don't starve them and take their last 5 bucks! How am I supposed afford anymore acid if every time I sweat I'm thinking about another 5 bucks going town the drain because of your soulless water monopoly! You didn't even ask me if I wanted in on the business dude...
> 
> :blushed:


friends do help friends, and you helped me very much tonight, for which i say thank you. now run along and tell your friends about the water business we are doing, this can be your contribution <3 =] ....duuude


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Soulless water monopoly? Is that another one of the made INFJ conspiracy theories? Go to bed. It will be better in the morning.
Go to bed could apply to me, too...
All of a sudden, I feel very thirsty, despite the soulless water monopoly...


----------



## userslon

Eagle vs. Shark Foolish Sucka scene - YouTube


----------



## Boomerang

You smell bad. :crazy:


----------



## userslon

ur fart smells bad


----------



## userslon

RainbowSprinkles said:


> Why would anyone worship the red carpet I walk on? I'm not that great.
> 
> 
> 
> Best one yet. I wish I'd thought of that.


You are faking it.


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

userslon said:


> You are faking it.


Haha wish I was but really I'm not. Going to do something about it?


----------



## userslon

RainbowSprinkles said:


> Haha wish I was but really I'm not. Going to do something about it?


Is it supposed to bother me?
It seems like you are taking advantage of entj's "doing too much" attitude because of your intp's "do nothing" nature. clever, but oh so transparent.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

You stupid ENTJs need to stop yelling all the time, I'm trying to think.


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

userslon said:


> Is it supposed to bother me?
> It seems like you are taking advantage of entj's "doing too much" attitude because of your intp's "do nothing" nature. clever, but oh so transparent.


At least we don't feel the need to always be doing something.


----------



## userslon

RainbowSprinkles said:


> At least we don't feel the need to always be doing something.


damn, that was really harsh rainbowsprinkles...
you're sound argument has convinced me to convert to your do-nothing religion. now, how does this work, do your servants put the food in your mouth or is putting food in your mouth permitted?


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

userslon said:


> damn, that was really harsh rainbowsprinkles...
> you're sound argument has convinced me to convert to your do-nothing religion. now, how does this work, do your servants put the food in your mouth or is putting food in your mouth permitted?


Putting food within the mouth is not permitted. Handing things to us is not permitted either. Set our food down near to us and we will eat it, eventually.


----------



## userslon

RainbowSprinkles said:


> Putting food within the mouth is not permitted. Handing things to us is not permitted either. Set our food down near to us and we will eat it, eventually.


In other words you are 100% dependent on others for your survival. but with 0% gratitude. i wonder how that works out for the people arounnd you? are they bitter? are they happy to be there for you? are they afraid to stop taking care of you for the fear that you die off? no wonder there are so little intps out there. we must protect the endangered species.


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

userslon said:


> In other words you are 100% dependent on others for your survival. but with 0% gratitude. i wonder how that works out for the people arounnd you? are they bitter? are they happy to be there for you? are they afraid to stop taking care of you for the fear that you die off? no wonder there are so little intps out there. we must protect the endangered species.


Yes of course we must. Not dependent constantly, you, typical ENTJ, just assumed that. Tons of people are happy to be there for me, I don't need to express my gratitude. Go back to your office job ENTJ.


----------



## userslon

haha says a girl over the internet who knows nothing about my iq levels. its ok, making assumptions based on personal bias must totally be an intj thing. i'll be the bigger person and say "I accept you for the way u r" gurl fren.


----------



## Boomerang

A stunningly feeble grasp of grammar must be an ENTJ thing, if you're any indication.


----------



## userslon

haha touche boifren!


----------



## benoticed

Ah yes, *userslon. why, **let me open my shakespearean insult generator.
*







*







I scorn you userslon, scurvy companion. What, you poor, base, rascally, cheating, lack-linen mate! Away, you moldy rogue, away!


*


----------



## userslon

Oh ENFP - thy hand has not lowered itself into the tub of water which I prepared for you in which you will find that it was piss!! I disregard your hate all together, I put it in a blender, add bananas, strawberries, apples and a touch of sugar and blend it and drink NONE OF i_T_!!!!

As high as the heavens on top of the earth is as high as I spit on patrick who is portrayed against me, THAT traitorous JUDAS!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Plainly I speak, and plainly I say that the ENTJ's concept of gourmet food is... ugh... disgusting.


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

userslon said:


> yeah I admit many of entjs lack diplomacy skills. My entj brother and I played Risk one time, and the only reason he lost was because he lacked diplomacy. Wait, no, he still won. Moral of the story: you don't need diplomacy. Haha. But yeah, I usually try go out of my way to be nice to feelers. However, I do prefer the company of the thinkers, where I can be brutal (strictly using objective and factual data, as opposed to personal attacks on the person.) and perform my jokes. and have a really really really good time. (song reference you probably don't know about).


Heh, that's probably why my grandmother likes me better.


----------



## Laguna

Rainbows are for NFs. You're an NT- They're called JIMMIES.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

you... you... you... rainbow hog!!!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

You're such a show off, ESFP. Calm the hell down. You're not the life of the party. You're not Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz. It isn't all about you.


----------



## Abject

walking tourist said:


> you... you... you... rainbow hog!!!


What are you doing here ESFP? Shouldn't you be out trying your ass off to be the center of attention?


----------



## userslon

RainbowSprinkles said:


> Heh, that's probably why my grandmother likes me better.


yeah, you are kinda fun to poke my stick at. ..not sure why you were disgruntled with your gma if you guys are such good buddies you and her are.


----------



## yasasorn

ENTJ have you fight with a someone today?


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

userslon said:


> yeah, you are kinda fun to poke my stick at. ..not sure why you were disgruntled with your gma if you guys are such good buddies you and her are.


Disgruntled with her because she's an ass to my mother, whom I'm better friends with. 
You stupid ENTJ's don't care about anyone but yourselves.


----------



## moeron.

I assumed INTPs couldn't care about anything. Hypocrite! (Haha just kidding). Not sure why I'm in this thread, I hate criticizing others as well.


----------



## userslon

RainbowSprinkles said:


> Disgruntled with her because she's an ass to my mother, whom I'm better friends with.
> You stupid ENTJ's don't care about anyone but yourselves.


That's not true, lots of times I've been walked on. You just kind of learn from it and try to take care of yourself. I actually think that intps dont care about anyone but themselves...At least that is the case with an intp person I know..


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

userslon said:


> That's not true, lots of times I've been walked on. You just kind of learn from it and try to take care of yourself. I actually think that intps dont care about anyone but themselves...At least that is the case with an intp person I know..


We care about others, but only people close to us and we can't show it easily. 
Can't really think of anymore criticizim :c


----------



## userslon

RainbowSprinkles said:


> We care about others, but only people close to us and we can't show it easily.
> Can't really think of anymore criticizim :c


we had a good run rainbowsprinkles... freaken intp =]


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

userslon said:


> we had a good run rainbowsprinkles... freaken intp =]


Yes we did >:V


----------



## xatwr36x

INTP... ...oh INTP. Always fun to talk to, and our games of Scrabble are always so interesting...

...but dammit. Come outside and play with us. The crazy ideas we talk about (when I can get any of you to return my phone calls) are more fun when you're in the middle of them happening, I swear. Schedule a night of bar-hopping with an ENTP, an ENFP, and ESTP, and a sack of just-in-case-you-need-it bail money. We, err, I mean... ...it... ...won't kill you, I swear.


----------



## KateMarie999

It's really annoying when you ENTPs get all quiet and refuse to tell me what you're thinking! Gah!!


----------



## jjr667

please stop flirting with people you're not into ENFPs it can mess with people xD


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Now you've stolen a police car again ISTP. One beautiful day you're going to be in prison.


----------



## EasterInTheBatcave

BeardedAgam said:


> Now you've stolen a police car again ISTP. One beautiful day you're going to be in prison.


INTJ, always overthinking everything


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

There's no such thing as overthinking stuff, there is only thinking too little ESTP. And shut the fuck up!


----------



## EasterInTheBatcave

BeardedAgam said:


> There's no such thing as overthinking stuff, there is only thinking too little ESTP. And shut the fuck up!


You get stressed too easily!


----------



## rawrmosher

Slow the hell down man! I can't keep up with your frantic socialising sometimes, even though I really want to cause I think it's awesome :laughing:


----------



## userslon

You are just too excited. And you never seem to get enough of excitement. I bet you went sky diving the moment u turned of age.


----------



## jjr667

YOU CANT TELL ME WHAT TO DO DAsfITFIJAFIJSFJOAEUFLHEJAFgsdGHDG


----------



## userslon

I can, and I will. 
You will listen and you will obey.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

The bigger they are, the harder they fall. Oh wait. That goes against the concept of gravity. You win this time. Fucking dictators.


----------



## INFJane

userslon said:


> I can, and I will.
> You will listen and you will obey.


ENTJs... so optimistic that everyone will agree with them.

So ENTJ, how much money do you have saved up? Do you pay for everything with cash? What brand polo are you wearing? Lacoste? Ralph Lauren? Retro Izod? Or are you wearing a sweater from the gift shop of Pebble Beach or a tshirt with your favorite teams logo on it? Last time you lost a game of chess, did you congratulate your opponent (while seething inside) and then comment on the rarity of you losing? Afterward, did you drink your disappointed feelings away into oblivion? How on earth did you lose!

Hey ENTJ, that's a really nice looking cell phone you have there. Do you text on it while you're hanging out with people to make it seem like there are potentially better things you could be doing with your time than being with us? Do you laugh at the screen for a moment, and then when some one asks you what it is, you reply. "Nahh nothing just someone said something funny" Wow ENTJ, not cool.


----------



## INFJane

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> The bigger they are, the harder they fall. Oh wait. That goes against the concept of gravity. You win this time. Fucking dictators.


I'm now going to make fun of you for having nearly 1,000 posts and not identifying your personality. Because that is ridiculous to follow in this thread dude.

Did you second guess yourself so many times that you gave up trying to pick a type, and just went ahead to call yourself "a balanced ambivert"? Or do you know your type, but being a 5w6 felt doubtful that information you post here could be shallowly verified by your MBTI. Do you not want anyone to judge your comments based on your type? Does being inconspicuous make you feel safe?


----------



## ManWithoutHats

INFJane said:


> I'm now going to make fun of you for having nearly 1,000 posts and not identifying your personality. Because that is ridiculous to follow in this thread dude.
> 
> Did you second guess yourself so many times that you gave up trying to pick a type, and just went ahead to call yourself "a balanced ambivert"? Or do you know your type, but being a 5w6 felt doubtful that information you post here could be shallowly verified by your MBTI. Do you not want anyone to judge your comments based on your type? Does being inconspicuous make you feel safe?


Oooo, I'm an INFJ. I know you better than you know yourself. I'm going to point out incredible insights into your personality for fun and then complain about how I don't know the real me. I have the wisdom of an old and wizened senior complete with the aloofness and lack of motor skills that accompanies it. I'm also not very good at making fun of people either. Let me give you profound advice on your personal problems even though I'm half your age and all that yada yada..


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

INFJane said:


> I'm now going to make fun of you for having nearly 1,000 posts and not identifying your personality. Because that is ridiculous to follow in this thread dude.
> 
> Did you second guess yourself so many times that you gave up trying to pick a type, and just went ahead to call yourself "a balanced ambivert"? Or do you know your type, but being a 5w6 felt doubtful that information you post here could be shallowly verified by your MBTI. Do you not want anyone to judge your comments based on your type? Does being inconspicuous make you feel safe?


I am now going to make fun of you, because I know my MBTI personality type and the "Unknown personality" is in protest to the MBTI model. 

Do you ever feel like sensitive weirdo that nobody likes? Because you are. And now I bet you're crying. Go meditate or do some weird ass spiritual ritual to make your sorry ass feel better.


----------



## rawrmosher

I don't even know your type so I have no idea what to put here :L uhh, leave INFJ'S alone?


----------



## INFJane

@rawrmosher Hey ENFP, you just earned an ally. I got your back in this wannabe cruel forum... 
@ThatOneWeirdGuy You seem like an ISTJ because you couldn't come up with any creative analogies. You could have at least called me Hitler. Power hungry suicidal pansy. Wow I'm better at making fun of myself than you are.
@ManWithoutHats That was gentle. And attractive. Don't tease..  I like it.


----------



## The Madman

INFJane said:


> @_rawrmosher_ Hey ENFP, you just earned an ally. I got your back in this wannabe cruel forum...
> @_ThatOneWeirdGuy_ You seem like an ISTJ because you couldn't come up with any creative analogies. You could have at least called me Hitler. Power hungry suicidal pansy. Wow I'm better at making fun of myself than you are.
> @_ManWithoutHats_ That was gentle. And attractive. Don't tease..  I like it.



A snake stared at the lion in the eagle's nest. Filled with hatred, he dressed as a dragon, and began to burn the forest. The eagle, lion, and dragon burned to death. But the snake was revealed to all, and died from eyesight.

Figure that one out, INFJ.


----------



## INFJane

@The Madman Its a basilisk. Everyone died because they looked in the snakes eyes. And the snake's soul died after the powers of its eye sight killed everyone around him. That was easy...

btw I know you're jk


----------



## moeron.

Slow down, you're taxing yourself.


----------



## Moya

You have a full stop in your username because you want to look special, right? Typical INFP.


----------



## Anubis

Says the guy who won't put his type where it belongs, but instead putting it in his signature. Ohhhhh, so cool and unique!!! Probably not even INTJ, just like 90% of the PerC INTJ's. Nice try, ISTJ.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

NT battles are so funny. Keep at it and keep me entertained.


----------



## Efraim

Hey, ESFP. Don't act like you can understand or enjoy NT battles with that Se ;-)

(Joining in


----------



## QrivaN

ENFP? Yeah, right. If you were an ENFP, you'd be trying to help the ESFP understand the NTs.


----------



## boblikesoup

You're one to talk INTJ. You think you know so much telling people what they should do, but are completely oblivious to half of the facets of life that weigh into situations. If you take your own advice, why am I the boss and not you?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Too obsessed with power just for the sake of power.


----------



## Efraim

Come on, ENTP! Is that the best you can do? If you were half as smart as you think you are you'd be able to come up with something much wittier!


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Get off the table and stop throwing away food. And believe it or not, but you do not shit rainbows.


----------



## Efraim

An INTx? What is that? Good thing you've at least decided on being pathologically antisocial. ;-)


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

You clearly didn't catch the subtleties of my comment ENFP.


----------



## Meirsho

F you.


----------



## userslon

I don't know any estps in my life. But I wonder if you are as funny as the entps...


----------



## Efraim

From what I know, they are funnier than ENTJs. ;-)


----------



## userslon

Efraim said:


> From what I know, they are funnier than ENFPs. ;-)


I noticed a typo...why must I always correct you! LEARN.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

No, you're not John Galt!


----------



## Doctor Sleep

Your indecisive and those iguanas are clearly having sex


----------



## Ellis Bell

You're a lot weird, aren't you?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Says the ISTP who shoplifts all the time.


----------



## Moya

Too vague.


----------



## catchyusername

Dammit, how can I criticize my own personality


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

You're going to die in front of a mirror INTJ? That's not too surprising.

My type:INTx


----------



## Doctor Sleep

I stand by what I said about iguana sex


----------



## War pigs

Please try not to die when talking to an individual, you see it's not that hard


----------



## Doctor Sleep

Oh I'm sorry Neo, turns out even visionaries can't see the future with their heads so far up their skirts


----------



## Ink

Why did you have to solve the problem THAT way? Just think like this, much easier...


----------



## War pigs

Can you walk a bit more upright, also take your weekly shower, you stink


----------



## Doctor Sleep

If you thought the way I did then I would actually have taken that comment seriously


----------



## Ink

smevel said:


> If you thought the way I did then I would actually have taken that comment seriously


That's the point, we don't think like eachother at all


----------



## Doctor Sleep

Ink said:


> That's the point, we don't think like eachother at all


Agree to disagree then?


----------



## Ink

As usual mr INTJ


----------



## I Kant

Wouldn't talented thinkers need to spend less time thinking, and thus would spend more time actually doing stuff? Weird.


----------



## War pigs

What's your type mister?


----------



## Scootaloo

You ENTJs are always nitpicking me. Cut it out, dudes.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Please get a grip INFJ, there is no conspiracy about your kitchen sink.

My type:INTx


----------



## Ink

Hello vague brother, I have nothing against you because you have not revealed yourself fully yet


----------



## Alumina

And you call yourself the perfectionist? You must be INTJ.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Seriously INTP, please don't redefine perfectionism, you've already slaughtered the rest of the dictionary.

My type:INTx


----------



## littleblackdress

indecisive much??? I mean - INTx pffft - haven't you HEARD of the cognitive functions?


----------



## War pigs

Do you have plans for today? Neither do I


----------



## littleblackdress

hahahaha!


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Please stop defecating on the floor ENTP, this is not the place for your...erm...performance art?

My type:INTx


----------



## rawrmosher

You need to stop being so blunt all the time =')


----------



## littleblackdress

Like you'd know art if you saw it! - damn you - ENFP - tooo quick for your own damn good.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ENPs debating ''art''! *Sprays them with bug spray*

My type:INTx


----------



## War pigs

So you're camping on this thread? You're not even certain of your type, cool thing is both ways you're still an introverted nerd who just doesn't get laid as much.


----------



## rawrmosher

You ENTP's are just a blunt, meaner version of us. 
How does it feel to be an assoholic?


----------



## War pigs

I don't know how does it feel to be such a cry baby?


----------



## Alumina

EDIT: ENTP, you talk too much and there is no point to it.


----------



## War pigs

Better than staying in a corner all day, am I right?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Didn't you know that your computer probably was invented by a person staying in a corner ENTP?

My type:INTx


----------



## Alumina

INTx - you made a fair point, however not fair enough. Consider yourself an INTJ, please.


----------



## rawrmosher

GO OUTSIDE. please


----------



## Alumina

cute and futile


----------



## Ellis Bell

Socially awkward parents'-basement-dwelling loser.


----------



## Alumina

Must be worse being a dwelling loser and a sensor.


----------



## rawrmosher

far, far too interested in maths >.<


----------



## Doctor Sleep

You lack effort


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

How can you be sure about that?


----------



## iamcharlie

You're too closed off in your own world of thoughts and ideas in which you will probably never bring into action.


----------



## Doctor Sleep

Ditto, I'm sorry Willy Wonka but your going to have to get your Oompa Loompas in order if you even hope to make your so called candy-land ripoff a reality.


----------



## iamcharlie

Good try but that doesn't make any sense to me.

I'm already a few steps ahead of you while you're staggering behind left in your own reality of useless thoughts.

But I suppose that you think you're always right which is hardly ever the case when somebody with real experience comes along to mess you up.


----------



## cudibloop

You smell bad


----------



## iamcharlie

you THINK you know but you failed before you even had a chance to get a real shot at me.

try another angle.

:ninja:


----------



## Doctor Sleep

Talk big game all you want, shit is shit even if you put make-up on it


----------



## iamcharlie

HAHAHA. alright... since your most used functions point you towards being an INTJ, you're supposed to have little to no feelings anyways so no worries it doesn't matter, right? :laughing: I'm not talking big game though... I really am all about experience in life and I'm not inflating anything... I'm more of a "whatever, who cares" kind of person but when provoked, I really do attack back like a great white shark. No worries though.


----------



## Doctor Sleep

iamcharlie said:


> HAHAHA. alright... since your most used functions point you towards being an INTJ, you're supposed to have little to no feelings anyways so no worries it doesn't matter, right? :laughing: I'm not talking big game though... I really am all about experience in life and I'm not inflating anything... I'm more of a "whatever, who cares" kind of person but when provoked, I really do attack back like a great white shark. No worries though.


Agreed


----------



## cudibloop

You also smell bad.


----------



## rawrmosher

You're too awesome for your own good.


----------



## iamcharlie

That's the best you could come up with?


----------



## War pigs

ENFPs be like: I'm smart, funny, lovable how dare she call me a dog I only called her a bitch! I'm a very nice person but I can be your worst nightmare I have a very strong personality blah blah blah
STOP TALKING ABOUT YOURSELF ALL THE TIME


----------



## cudibloop

Apparently hygiene is irrational


----------



## War pigs

Apparently I shower much more than my ENFP friend. hmmm


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Gesticulating whenever you speak is not a good idea, someone might cut off your arms.


----------



## rawrmosher

You need to get out more 




iamcharlie said:


> That's the best you could come up with?


I'm not gonna insult my own type >.<


----------



## War pigs

because your type is so entitled that it can't see it's own flaws, bravo mister, see what I mean?


----------



## ToadMan

Half of the last 6 posts by one ENTP... How argumentative - got something to prove I see.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

You need to pull your head out of your ass INFJ, not everything is deep and philosophical, sometimes a cat is just a cat.


----------



## littleblackdress

So true, but sometimes it is a tractor... you'd know that if you got your nose out of your computer...


----------



## Doctor Sleep

Just thinking about iguana sex, sorry


----------



## War pigs

How does it feel to sit for hours doing absolutely nothing? A little BORING I guess? :3


----------



## Doctor Sleep

On the contrary, I've gain attention which was unintentional but did not at all count as a loss to me so basically I gained something you and your type attempt to hog like squirrels.


----------



## cudibloop

Your sense of humor is pretentious and strange


----------



## Emerald Legend

You are just so damn entertaining to watch and figure out.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Silly INFJs, they can't even criticize even if the whole point of the thread is to criticize.


----------



## Doctor Sleep

Are you attempting to make a lasting impression by continuously doing nothing? also Iguana Sex!


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

The lizards on my avatar are not iguanas, they are bearded dragons. Check your facts INTJ!


----------



## ToadMan

That was rude INTP. Par for the course. 

And... Bearded dragon sex?


----------



## War pigs

Errr silly INFJ because your insect thing is much more meaningful right?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ToadMan said:


> That was rude INTP. Par for the course.
> 
> And... Bearded dragon sex?


You're still to kind INFJ. If everyone on the thread shared the same attitude as you no one would be qualified to comment on the thread because everyone would have to insult themselves, thus this thread would end. :laughing:


----------



## cudibloop

That chronic masturbation is really going to your head bro


----------



## ToadMan

SERIOUSLY? Ganging up on me? You T types are unconscionable! 

MY know when I'm licked.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Is nonsencical grammar an INFJ thing?


----------



## Ellis Bell

I think repetitive posting in one thread must be an INTP thing, then.


----------



## Strawberri

wah an ISTP...I have nothing, we're all perfect LOL
jk

you must avoid people most of the time like me + be a bit insensitive


----------



## Doll

You have no soul.


----------



## Emerald Legend

Scatterbrained much?


----------



## theunknownstuff

Why don't you head to the library for some more books about Nostradamus and astrology? Oh, and don't forget to do a tarot reading for today.. I can sense there are great opportunities ahead of you!


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Stop drawing on my wall ISFP! I cleaned it yesterday.


----------



## Emerald Legend

Did you zone out again, for the 100th time? 






We've moved on and now discussing something completely different.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

I'm not zoning out, I'm creating genius theories that will change the world as we know it. Besides, other peoples issues is none of your business INFJ!


----------



## littleblackdress

Theories only change the world when they make it out of your mind into implementation. Otherwise it is just bullshit that you thought of to keep yourself occupied.... BS much?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Says the bipolar ADHD borderline ENTP.


----------



## ToadMan

Wow House; that's getting personal, seeing how ADHD has nothing to do with personality type... Are You struggling with the rules here? How's that better mousetrap coming? Still got that megalomaniacal "I'm going to fix the world" thing going on?


----------



## Johnston

ToadMan, be a man, not a toad; you really think you're sooo complicated as an INFJ? Heh...

(yeah, you, Person Below Me, go and judge me, allegedly an INTP)


----------



## Ellis Bell

You're a party pooper in this game, Mr. Unknown Personality type. "Allegedly" an INTP, bah.


----------



## Conclusion

Alright, listen, I know that I said you and your motorcycle gang could hang out in my garage for a week while you were waiting on the insurance for your bar that burned down, but it's been three months and this place is a mess and just look at how many cigar butts there are in this shower drain, and -- you must be really good at leatherwork to put all those chains on that leather jacket. And are those brass knuckles? Wow those are a lot of nails in that baseball bat. Hey how many beers has that guy had? OK OK personal space PERSONAL SPACE alright alright cool cool you can stay longer if you like just please -- the shower drain?

No? Listen it's not that --

*whimper*

OK I can do it.

*sniff*


----------



## War pigs

Shopping, gossiping, kindergarden and murrica are awesome indeed


----------



## Keepin it Steel

What the hell is that smell?


----------



## Doctor Sleep

Probably just a leak in the pipeline, Now get back to work!


----------



## Conclusion

Wait what? 

Come again? 

Can you rephrase that?

Alright, but what would that mean in practice?

What would that hypothesis imply?

Oh! OK gotchya. But dude we've known that since 1973, it was published in a slightly different form by Berkowitz and Ltzchkeikoff in the Journal of Idle Speculation. We read that paper like two weeks ago in our lunch-break reading group, that might be where you got the idea.

Woah. Inside voice.


----------



## Doctor Sleep

Questioning questions? 

Would others find that a good quality?

Do you think someone will disagree with that? 

Gasp! community hate! community hate!

Life becomes endless circle, questioning your own questions if people are even real with you or not


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

If no one questioned questions or systems you would have none of your precious improvement INTJ. You know that last system you came up with failed horribly?


----------



## Doctor Sleep

.....well, you got me there


----------



## moeron.

I want to be your friend, not merely a transistor to your thought circuit.


----------



## Doctor Sleep

I want us to be friends but your amazing ability to think like a human isn't going to impress me any


----------



## Anubis

Welcome to the forum, ISTJ who so desperately wants to be INTJ


----------



## Ellis Bell

You're so vain, you probably think this song is about you, ENTP...


----------



## Aidan

All of the istp's I've met have been some of the most closed minded, and ignorant people.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Stop being so controlling INTJ. This is not even your apartment.


----------



## Quernus

BeardedAgam said:


> Stop being so controlling INTJ. This is not even your apartment.


Speaking of apartments, INTP, get out of your mom's basement and find your own place to live.


----------



## dpolaristar

How does one get away with having an imagination and be an idealist at the same time anyway?


----------



## Aidan

My criticism is that intp's are useless, and never get anything done.


----------



## Immacookie

Here's a complimentary bottle of SPF 100 I hope it's enough


----------



## dpolaristar

So do you like Magic because it allows great power with little effort, or does absolute truth scare you?


----------



## Doctor Sleep

Can anyone say different about us? Sure we enjoy thinking about all of the ways we can be right and how we've gotten it all in our heads but like everyone else we need others.

Uh you two above me don't pay attention to this


----------



## Aidan

dpolaristar said:


> So do you like Magic because it allows great power with little effort, or does *absolute truth *scare you?


Yeah, how do you know exactly that you've found absolute truth?


----------



## dpolaristar

At least I use logic and I try to search for absolute truth rather then give up trying. You seem to get some kind of vision and go on a quest to see it light. I further no agenda other then a need to know what works. Learning is it's own reward.


----------



## Immacookie

dpolaristar said:


> So do you like Magic because it allows great power with little effort, or does absolute truth scare you?


Actually magic is what allows us to have imagination whilst being idealist and since you cannot grasp such wizardry, you cannot understand the simultaneous employment of such things. Ti has restricted your viewpoint and not aloud you to enter the whimsical world of Fi (Nothing personal I respect Ti quite a bit actually)


----------



## dpolaristar

I understand plenty. The joy of discovering what and how things work is the most magical feeling on earth. My idea of fun is simply different from yours. Plus it's doesn't lead to a false sense of optimism.


----------



## Aidan

dpolaristar said:


> At least I use logic and I try to search for absolute truth rather then give up trying. You seem to get some kind of vision and go on a quest to see it light. I further no agenda other then a need to know what works. Learning is it's own reward.


Again with absolute truth. That doesn't make any sense; how can you know that you have absolute truth?


----------



## dpolaristar

I don't know. I simply seek it....but better to seek truth even if one can never find it, then simply give up. In a sense I could accuse other people of not ever getting things done from an intellectual standpoint.


----------



## Persian

You can think, but you can't judge.


----------



## dpolaristar

Persian said:


> You can think, but you can't judge.


I see you have little knowlegde of cognitive functions. I can judge I simply do not feel the need to enforce my judgements on the world. At least not most of the time.


----------



## Immacookie

dpolaristar said:


> I understand plenty. The joy of discovering what and how things work is the most magical feeling on earth. My idea of fun is simply different from yours. Plus it's doesn't lead to a false sense of optimism.


I try not to limit my thinking to just Fi and Fi does not restrict me from the joys of such discoveries. This especially appeals to me Ne function. This false sense of optimism is intriguing to me. INFP can be extremely pessimistic, just as much as optimistic. And to say that it is false is saying that your simple joys of mechanics is foolish and false


----------



## dpolaristar

Immacookie said:


> I try not to limit my thinking to just Fi and Fi does not restrict me from the joys of such discoveries. This especially appeals to me Ne function. This false sense of optimism is intriguing to me. INFP can be extremely pessimistic, just as much as optimistic. And to say that it is false is saying that your simple joys of mechanics is foolish and false


You do realize I'm simply playing along with this thread devil's advocate style and I either don't believe or greatly exaggerate everything I'm saying.


----------



## Immacookie

dpolaristar said:


> You do realize I'm simply playing along with this thread devil's advocate style and I either don't believe or greatly exaggerate everything I'm saying.


Haha aren't we all?
Edit: although I do hold pretty fast to a lot of what I said


----------



## Praelatus

Persian said:


> You can think, but you can't judge.


We judge then perceive, INTJs perceive then judge. I'm guessing this is why INTP = INTJ within socionics. We typically have more processed info but less overall info while INTJs have more info overall but less processed.

@ the mushy gushy INFP above me, *insert something stereotypical and completely false*


----------



## Immacookie

Praelatus said:


> We judge then perceive, INTJs perceive then judge. I'm guessing this is why INTP = INTJ within socionics. We typically have more processed info but less overall info while INTJs have more info overall but less processed.
> 
> @ the mushy gushy INFP above me, *insert something stereotypical and completely false*


What's funny is that you are stereotyping me but I guess the thread is for that purpose anyway;P


----------



## Praelatus

Yes, the mushy gushy was supposed to be a part of the stereotype. I couldn't come up with something actually stereotypical and false other than it.


----------



## 45130

I bet you fap to the thought of knowing everything, INTP.


----------



## PlayfulLilKitten

when was the last time you actually faced reality and did not cry about it INFP?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Stop biting the infp, you entp kitten with sharp teeth and claws.


----------



## trifle

Stop being overly reasonable, ESFP, who I am told is a 'performer'. Hop down from your shiny shiny pedestal.


----------



## PlayfulLilKitten

Aww.. You poor INTP.. Too bad you spent high school in your basement with your science projects that no one knew of.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

How is it that you were oblivious to that extremely loud explosion in the basement, ENTP? Your visionary skill were broken that day??


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Stop running around in my lab! You have destroyed nearly 50% of my research ESFP. Just get out!


----------



## trifle

The INTP condemns another with a hint of irrational hostile outburst in order to make up for her crippling inability to commune with her emotions. Shame on you.


----------



## cudibloop

You should probably take your monthly shower right about now


----------



## StaceofBass

Let me know when you decide to pay attention to a word I say.


----------



## basicallyrun

I would say something, but I'm afraid I'd hurt your feelings.


----------



## Lazyhappy

Well... I would say something but I'm afraid that you'd hit me back with a wordy passive-aggressive reply.


----------



## basicallyrun

Don't worry, you won't see it, I'll make sure to hit reply while your mother summons you out of her basement to do the dishes.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I think that was your mother, calling you to do the dishes. Get to work, intj.


----------



## cudibloop

Want me to repeat that slowly for you?


----------



## phony

Nobody loves you.


----------



## StaceofBass

You don't even know your type. Do you know anything? :tongue:


----------



## QrivaN

Don't pick on her to cover up your own insecurity, miss INFP.


----------



## GranChi

Man, INFJs. Thinking they're so mysterious and spiritual, "ooh look at me, I'm so rare and different from all you lowly mortals!" Shut up.

(Hahaha two of my good friends are INFJs, I love you guys)


----------



## PlayfulLilKitten

Tsk tsk INFP.. Can you ever say anything mean without apologizing for it?


----------



## StaceofBass

Tsk Tsk ENTP...Can you ever say anything without trolling somebody? xD


----------



## Fern

INFP, get the fuck over yourself.


----------



## koenigscat

another slightly crazy type, ENTP


----------



## basicallyrun

Just go back to fixing your car or something, ISTP.


----------



## PlayfulLilKitten

Yeah.. So you can point out how to do it better, right INTJ?


----------



## Dragon Flight

Go back to whoever you were arguing with, ENTP.


----------



## PlayfulLilKitten

Oh I could argue with you but then you might just cry INFP.


----------



## soya

I would say you should feel bad for being so cruel, but remorse isn't in the ENTP dictionary, and neither is shame.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Shouldn't you go and whine for your diary INFP? This thread is for adults, which is a stage the INFP can't reach.


----------



## userslon

BeardedAgam said:


> Shouldn't you go and whine for your diary *INTP*? This thread is for adults, which is a stage the *INTP* can't reach.


so nice, I want to change it twice. (kind of lame, but its the best I got OK?!)


----------



## PlayfulLilKitten

.


----------



## PlayfulLilKitten

Hey ENTJ, is your idea for world domination a rip off too?


----------



## basicallyrun

At least they manage to actually _finish _theirs, instead of starting fifteen plans and forgetting all about them, ENTP.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

What devious deed are you plotting now, intj? Are you able to describe it and make sense at the same time??


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Do you honestly believe you can understand complex thoughts ESFP?


----------



## QrivaN

So you admit that your thoughts are overtly complicated and difficult for ANY human being to understand, INTP? Good for you! The first step to overcoming a problem is realizing that you have one.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Stop being such a wannabe psychologist INFJ. The INFJ personality in itself does not instantly make you a self help guru/cult leader.


----------



## QrivaN

At least I believe in self-help over...oh, I dunno...ranting about how I wish I didn't have feelings at all on the internet?


----------



## basicallyrun

Don't you have an Adult Indigo group meeting to attend?


----------



## Ellis Bell

basicallyrun said:


> Don't you have an Adult Indigo group meeting to attend?


 Don't you have a Star Wars convention to attend, in return?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

You know stealing is illegal, right?


----------



## Ellis Bell

You INTPs--too spacey for words. N-E-one out there?


----------



## phony

Your hands are ugly. I key-ed your car.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Feeling a little clueless today?


----------



## GranChi

Whoa, what are you online for? Go back to mindlessly partying and taking life as unseriously as humanly possible, ESFP.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Stop acting so jealous, infp, and go have fun, if you're not too scared to do so.


----------



## Meekers

Stop cutting yourself, INFP
(wait a minute...)

EDIT: ESFP, you attention whore


----------



## basicallyrun

Shh, everyone makes mistakes, INFP. No need to cry yourself to sleep over it.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Haha, another jealous infp (you're so predictable, lol)!!!
whoops, ninja'd.
intj, do your robot parts need to be oiled? Better get to it. Your attempts to sound human are a bit squeaky.


----------



## Meekers

Pay attention, ESFP, that's an INTJ above you.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Silly infp, paying attention is highly over rated. Did the kitten scratch you too hard?


----------



## Meekers

But ESFP, someone might take your street corner, you prostitute, you!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I'm donating it to you, infp. Go for it. You know you want to!! hahahaha!


----------



## PlayfulLilKitten

So much for being the life of the party, eh ESFP?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

You're invited to the party, which has moved without your knowledge, o clueless entp.


----------



## PlayfulLilKitten

Oh the irony.. ESFP calling someone else clueless


----------



## mf2014

I wish I was an ESFJ but I'm too much of a jealous person. I gain support not give it 

unlike you who can only be loyal to your laptop (ISTP BURN)


----------



## Chaerephon

Try turning your visions into reality sometime...


----------



## TrialByFire

All you ENTJ's are asshole's


----------



## Cantarella

It must be hard to be an ENTJ, wanting to be so popular while secretly being hated by pretty much everyone.


----------



## phony

Your cat doesn't like you.


----------



## DJeter

Well aren't you a f***ing snowflake...


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

You don't need to make a political issue out of everything INFJ. Seriously.Just stop!


----------



## DJeter

Go back to your anime porn, please.


----------



## phony




----------



## StaceofBass

Your type is INTP...
I- idiot
N- nutcase
T- tree hugger
P- prick

:crazy:


----------



## Ellis Bell

Oh, INFP, you think you're so special, don't you? Just like everyone else.


----------



## Meekers

ISTP, I hope you know that crime doesn't pay.


----------



## PlayfulLilKitten

Hey INFP, doesn't your pup need to get vaccinated.. Oh I forgot.. It died...


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

What happened, entp? You were debating with your mirror image and you forgot what side you were on (both the issue and the mirror)


----------



## Fern

ESFP, what are *you *doing on the internet? Shouldn't you be drunkenly humping something?


----------



## Loupgaroux

ESFP, your exciting story is not all that exciting & I can't hear myself think.

EDIT: Damn you beat me to it. Like all ENTPs do. roud:


----------



## Chaerephon

So yeah ISFP... here is how shit actually works...


----------



## PlayfulLilKitten

Hate to break it to you, ENTJ, but you're never gonna rule the world.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

ENTP, you're too lost in your impractical plots to rule everything, which is why your dog walks you, instead of you walking your dog.


----------



## JamesSteal

Ke$ha is a better musician than Mozart. Mozart was old and boring, his music makes me sleepy.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

That's illogical. So much for intp logic. How could Mozart ever have become old and boring? He died at 35. But then, you probably think that shattering glass is exciting music.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

You know it's not the 80s anymore right? You look like a big sparkly cock vomited over you ESFP.


----------



## Meekers

You would know how big sparkly cock vomit looks like, INTP.


----------



## remMUS

BarbikyuChikin said:


> You would know how big sparkly cock vomit looks like, INTP.


Watch out guys, INFP insults...aren't they cute?

In other news, I swear the gif in your sig is gonna give me nightmares tonight...


----------



## aphinion

I'd be inclined to agree, if you had enough balls to actually make a point.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

isfp, why are you so easily scared? Look at that gray blob following you around. Don't scream too loudly. It is your shadow.
entj, that doesn't qualify as an insult. But you'll get added into the fun, too. You probably directed the gif that scared the isfp, you devious character, you.


----------



## remMUS

A girl accusing me of lacking balls...what new low LMAO! Thanks for making my day btw...that actually made me lol. Honestly...I guess ENTJs really are the manliest women around.


----------



## remMUS

At least we can focus ESFP, though rarely I concede...


----------



## remMUS

This feels really freaking weird. It's as if I'm talking to myself. You cooky ISFPs always talking to yourself. Lacking friends?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Yeah, but have you ever composed an entire opera by yourself or with a friend. Ooops, you're lacking friends. Never mind.
*wicked cackle*


----------



## Loupgaroux

ESFP, please take that lampshade off your head.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Ms. ISFP, I'm fascinated to hear about how your room is decorated in the most unique and beautiful way, which represents how deep and individualistic you are. I'd also love for you to explain to me again that the reason you are that way is because how you're an aquarius, and that I just don't understand because I'm just a Taurus.


----------



## PlayfulLilKitten

Hey, ENTP, go prepare the lecture on "Theory of Boring Topics that Nobody Cares About". You only have one word in it at the moment - "I".

(Feels weird criticizing another ENTP xP)


----------



## Sporadic Aura

We could take over the world, us ENTP's, if we weren't too busy starting useless arguments on the internet and devising schemes to win over INFJ girls.


----------



## PlayfulLilKitten

Sporadic Aura said:


> We could take over the world, us ENTP's, if we weren't too busy starting useless arguments on the internet and devising schemes to win over INFJ girls.


Only self-absorbed ENTPs would not realize that the person above them is a female ENTP with chances of being straight.


----------



## Nyu

PlayfulLilKitten said:


> Only self-absorbed ENTPs would not realize that the person above them is a female ENTP with chances of being straight.


very likely to do something stupid in the next 5 minutes out of boredom...
(staple your finger to something? by no means am I suggesting this)


----------



## Sporadic Aura

You'd probably secretly enjoy it if she did, you mean, sadistic INTJ!


----------



## userslon

Sporadic Aura said:


> *I would *probably secretly enjoy it if she did, you mean, sadistic INTJ <3!


I've made some corrections to your post...


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Says Ms. ENTJ, who has the reputation of being the meanest and coldest of all of us.


----------



## userslon

Sporadic Aura said:


> Says Ms. ENTJ, who has the reputation of being the meanest and coldest of all of us.


strike one -> GET OUT!


----------



## Nyu

userslon said:


> strike one -> GET OUT!


you should specify where this person needs to "get out" from.. this may produce better results :kitteh:


...out of the house, out of the gutter, out of your head?


----------



## userslon

Kristindork said:


> you should specify where this person needs to "get out" from.. this may produce better results :kitteh:
> 
> 
> ...out of the house, out of the gutter, out of your head?


OUT of a burning house, they have a whole life ahead of them


----------



## Sporadic Aura

userslon said:


> OUT of a burning house, they have a whole life ahead of them


I think you really meant out of your head..but an ENTJ would never admit that.


----------



## userslon

Sporadic Aura said:


> I think you really meant out of your head..but an ENTJ would never admit that.


Stayed awake all night thinking about it...


----------



## Nyu

userslon said:


> Stayed awake all night thinking about *you*...


???


----------



## userslon

Kristindork said:


> ???


stayed all night thinking about your joke...


----------



## PlayfulLilKitten

Aww.. somebody is projecting..


----------



## Vaka

Just an INTP with delusions of grandeur


----------



## PlayfulLilKitten

lycanized said:


> Just an INTP with delusions of grandeur


Your thoughts are too scattered INTP.. that's an ENTP above you..


----------



## Vaka

That was my criticism, haha, just saying ENTPs are INTPs with delusions of grandeur


----------



## Fern

ENTP, who do you think you are having a chess board for an avatar?
What do you think you are, smart or something?
*Everyone *knows ENTP's are the dumbest rationals.


----------



## userslon

PlayfulLilKitten said:


> Aww.. somebody is projecting..


no im not!


----------



## Vaka

I suppose nobody really has a criticism for INTPs


----------



## PlayfulLilKitten

Fern said:


> ENTP, who do you think you are having a chess board for an avatar?
> What do you think you are, smart or something?
> *Everyone *knows ENTP's are the dumbest rationals.


Unfortunately you can't read the caption.

And ENTJ, we all know you won't admit to it.

And INTP, you stink.. literally.


----------



## Nyu

lycanized said:


> I suppose nobody really has a criticism for INTPs



If you wait a little longer maybe someone will give you the solution to solve your dilemma.


----------



## userslon

lycanized said:


> I suppose nobody really has a criticism for INTPs


nobody has *a *criticism??....take out the *a..* you immigrant!


----------



## userslon

PlayfulLilKitten said:


> Unfortunately you can't read the caption.
> 
> And ENTJ, *we all* know you won't admit to it.
> 
> And INTP, you stink.. literally.


grandiose dilusional disorder!


----------



## PlayfulLilKitten

userslon said:


> grandiose *delusional* disorder!


Haha.. ENTJ, when trying to use words to show your "superiority", make sure to spell them right.


----------



## Nyu

userslon said:


> grandiose dilusional disorder!


Feeling as though I can take over the world with you as my side kick.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Kristindork said:


> Feeling as though I can take over the world with you as my side kick.
> View attachment 77517


Don't be silly, ENTP/INTJ makes a much better team than ENTJ/INTJ.


----------



## Vaka

userslon said:


> nobody has *a *criticism??....take out the *a..* you immigrant!


I believe it's proper, no?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

lycanized said:


> I believe it's proper, no?


INTP's are not even perceptive enough to notice that someone else has posted before them.


----------



## PlayfulLilKitten

Admit it INTP.. You are capable of being wrong.

And stop hogging the thread ENTP


----------



## Vaka

PlayfulLilKitten said:


> Admit it INTP.. You are capable of being wrong.
> 
> And stop hogging the thread ENTP


I haven't been wrong since 1997 when I made my first and only mistake

ENTPs are wrong all the time, though, but mask it with carefully placed bullshit

This thread is pretty fun


----------



## Nyu

lycanized said:


> I haven't been wrong since 1997 when I made my first and only mistake
> 
> ENTPs are wrong all the time, though, but mask it with carefully placed bullshit
> 
> This thread is pretty fun


Just because you haven't gotten around to doing more things since 1997 doesn't make you incapable of making mistakes. 
Bring your thoughts into actions and maybe you will realize your not a robot but a human as well.


----------



## PlayfulLilKitten

And that requires talent.. not just facts INTP.

And look who's talking about being robotic, INTJ


----------



## Skellonan

The ENTP I've met often tell me what I should do and not do.


----------



## The World

INFPs often miss the thoughts behind what someone tells them! >.>


----------



## Quantum Knight

Hey INTP, how about getting outside the house and doing something? You can't possibly enjoy yourself sitting in front of a computer, books, or video games all day.

>_> <_< Oh... right. I'm an INTP too. At least I'm close to Ambiverted.

Fast thread is fast...

INFP,

You shouldn't take it so hard when people criticize you. Suck it up would ya?


----------



## userslon

nothing evil to say about you intp...only that -->


----------



## Sparkling

ENTJ - you judgemental creature !!! arghh


----------



## userslon

boogie said:


> ENTJ - you judgemental creature !!! arghh


Which part of "i have nothing to say about you" sounded judgemental to you?


----------



## Sparkling

The picture "I fart into your general direction" says for it self.


----------



## userslon

boogie said:


> The picture "I fart into your general direction" says for it self.


I made this couch for you --->


----------



## kareem

Way too heartless of a pragmatic.


----------



## Nyu

kareem said:


> Way too heartless of a pragmatic.


Very likely to do something stupid in the next 30 seconds out of boredom. 
(Lol couldn't resist bringing this up again..)

you have cookies? Or cake? Or both? How was your day? i like pie....


----------



## Sparkling

INTJ DO NOT analyze too much ...
it would blow your mind


----------



## kareem

Kristindork said:


> Very likely to do something stupid in the next 30 seconds out of boredom.
> (Lol couldn't resist bringing this up again..)
> 
> you have cookies? Or cake? Or both? How was your day? i like pie....












from my fb.

Accurate and articulate heartless dork.


----------



## kareem

boogie said:


> INTJ DO NOT analyze too much ...
> it would blow your mind


too skeptical, too argumentative, too opposing to new ideas and concepts. You lot are such a tiresome experience.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

How come all of your new ideas are the same new ideas that you said were new ideas last week?


----------



## Nyu

walking tourist said:


> How come all of your new ideas are the same new ideas that you said were new ideas last week?



I should be able to come up with something great but
All I can think is "run away, the circus just pulled in"


----------



## JamesSteal

INTJ, when your child is dying from leukemia in a hospital bed and they say that they love you and will miss you, you don't have to respond with _"The feeling is mutual"_.


----------



## userslon

intp when your child is dying of pneumonia and says they love you and miss you then you don't have to respond that you dont care... because they are your child and you DO care!


----------



## ButterPeg

ENTJs, remember - people are not toys


----------



## Ellis Bell

Go take a shower, INTP. You've been sitting in front of your computer for 5 days straight.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Then stop forgetting to feed it, intp. Oh, wait, you forgot to feed yourself. No wonder you're so growly.


----------



## DomNapoleon




----------



## absyrd

Stop being perfect.

...I'm not very good at this thread.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Stop overreacting ENFP. You have broken all the plates and glasses.


----------



## userslon

stop being a sissy mama's boy...you are well in your 30s and she still buys you groceries...


----------



## livinginabubble

Chill the f out for just ten seconds... No, don't count them out... stop looking at your watch! Just chill!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Are you going to eat that chocolate or are you just going to daydream? (esfp snatches chocolate and gobbles it down.) Mmmm. Thank you.


----------



## absyrd

Can you please let me be right about something?


----------



## userslon

Can you please stop being my favorite brother, for just one second?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

You need to take a fucking chill pill ENTJ. The neighbors can hear you yelling.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

You need to stop mumbling, intp. No one can hear you.


----------



## ShastiePow

ESFP, you need to get out of the spotlight, everyone's heard you before and they're tired of it.


----------



## Aenye

INFPs are more annoying than youtube video ads and vevo pop-up windows together.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

INTJs are youtube video ads and vevo pop-up windows!


----------



## userslon

ESFP are my skilles, they are colorful and tasty....that's right _​i eat you!_


----------



## IntoTheBlue

ENTJ take a reality check, your goals is a wish-list at best.


----------



## ButterPeg

ISTP - Stop holding in your turds for so long.


----------



## AustenT09

INTP, stop being socially retarded. A simple conversation does not require as much thought as you think it does.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

istp, all of those motorcycle parts that you left in the middle of the road when you quit in disgust have caused a huge pile up accident.


----------



## Kynx

Wow, the entps are really hanging in there today, I think they're actually going to see something through. But then I'm an idealist....


----------



## AustenT09

It's nice that you want to help the world, it's too bad your efforts aren't worth a damn!


----------



## Calvin

Wow, I had no idea that you ISTPs were capable of understanding anything beyond the five senses.


----------



## Kynx

I guess you're still working on your social skills.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

While you haven't made much progress with avoiding anxiety attacks or any sort of emotional breakdown.


----------



## Kynx

I tried to deal with my emotions like intps, but I couldn't do the dramatic tantrums without laughing.


----------



## Fish Launcher

Dream on, INFP. Maybe one day, you'll get hit by a bus.


----------



## Ellis Bell

Maybe you will, too, INTJ, you're so focused on the future you don't focus on those 5 senses to actually _see_ the bus coming.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

Wow, I'm surprised you were creative enough to come up with that.


----------



## Aidan

Again, intp's are really useless.


----------



## Fish Launcher

Nice ideas. Too bad you're too lazy to make any of them a reality, thereby rendering you...
USELES​S
EDIT: 
Ah, fuck. The other INTJ posted before me.


----------



## Tharwen

you do know theres more to life than your petty 'hobbies', right? =|



kareem said:


> (it's actually valuable advice more than criticism lol) which makes me inquire gently (so as not to hurt your peachy feelings) whether you get the point of the game or got lost in your head (as usual)?


mhh, i do like playing. but i guess my J'ness is always active, always making everything useful. =)
so i do think i have problems loosening my J's grasp, cause i know its always right. always =]


----------



## Aidan

Infj's are too pissy, and get offended at everything I say.


----------



## mighty_mumu

Wow,it's so bright on your side; no wonder you can't see a thing!


EDIT:
another INTJ above me. so I'm gonna to criticize my own kind:
'Oh you just cant miss the chance to criticize people, can you?'


----------



## Fish Launcher

Says the person who herself is an INTJ. :dry:
(LOL)


----------



## Aidan

Intj is the master race. You can not criticize it.


----------



## Fish Launcher

I believe it was your horrid lack of Si that caused the most embarrassing confusion between "race" and "MBTI type".


----------



## Tharwen

uhhuh. a bunch of intj's criticizing each other, pathetic. wheres the team spirit?


----------



## Fish Launcher

You call us pathetic and act like that's not hypocritical. :dry:


----------



## Aidan

Tuff N TiNi said:


> I believe it was your horrid lack of Si that caused the most embarrassing confusion between "race" and "MBTI type".


It was a joke.


----------



## Fish Launcher

Aidan said:


> It was a joke.


(I know that.) You cannot call yourself intelligent AND lack interpersonal/emotional intelligence at such a ridiculously high degree, sir.


----------



## Aidan

Tuff N TiNi said:


> (I know that.) You cannot call yourself intelligent AND lack interpersonal/emotional intelligence at such a ridiculously high degree, sir.


It's hard to tell someones intentions through text.


----------



## Fish Launcher

Aidan said:


> It's hard to tell someones intentions through text.


(I was criticizing your personality type.)


----------



## Aidan

tuff n tini said:


> (i was criticizing your personality type.)


*Gurl, you best be stoppin it with dis shit!*


----------



## kareem

it's funny how lacking your sense of humor is.


----------



## Fish Launcher

Aidan said:


> *Gurl, you best be stoppin it with dis shit!*


*CORRECT YOUR GRAMMAR, LAD! *:angry:


----------



## Fish Launcher

kareem said:


> it's funny how lacking your sense of humor is.


How is acceptable for you to criticize his sense of humour when you yourself do not have one to begin with?


----------



## Aidan

kareem said:


> it's funny how lacking your sense of humor is.


I know...


----------



## Aidan

Tuff N TiNi said:


> *CORRECT YOUR GRAMMAR, LAD! *:angry:


I purposely left spelling errors, but are there any actual grammatical errors?


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

Cause he lost his feelings in the bin and his head full of rubbish too bad his a thinker.


----------



## Fish Launcher

Aidan said:


> I purposely left spelling errors, but are there any actual grammatical errors?


They're usually associated with each other and "grammar" is faster to spell than "spelling", because "grammar" has less letters and they're closer to each other on the keyboard than "spelling". Also, yes, there is one grammatical error in your post.

I hate how I'm helping you derail this thread.


----------



## mighty_mumu

Aw,isn't it cute to see these brilliant children get along so well?


*edited to add:
could someone that is not an INTJ post after this? otherwise the INTJs will turn this thread into some 'Im gonna piss you off like a crazy mama' contest for good.


----------



## Aidan

Tuff N TiNi said:


> They're usually associated with each other and "grammar" is faster to spell than "spelling", because "grammar" has less letters and they're closer to each other on the keyboard than "spelling". Also, yes, there is one grammatical error in your post.
> 
> I hate how I'm helping you derail this thread.


The derailing always stops eventually in this thread. Could you please point out the grammatical error?


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

You shouldn't be criticising on the pg 242 there no one above you. It would help if you learnt how to read before spelling and grammer.


----------



## Fish Launcher

Aidan said:


> The derailing always stops eventually in this thread. Could you please point out the grammatical error?


The phrase "you best be stopping" is grammatically incorrect.


----------



## Aidan

Tuff N TiNi said:


> The phrase "you best be stopping" is grammatically incorrect.


OOOOH! Hahahaha.

/derailing


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

Sick come back


----------



## Aidan

christopher.thieuduong said:


> Sick come back


Comeback? What?
(btw, infj's are pissy and need to put on their big-pants)


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

Aidan said:


> Comeback? What?
> (btw, infj's are pissy and need to put on their big-pants)


Yeah right, pissy. . . . that why you and your whole family worship JESUS his also an INFJ.


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

Bahahahahaha


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

Taking awhile ey?


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

Aidan said:


> Comeback? What?
> (btw, infj's are pissy and need to put on their big-pants)


WHAT an INTJ you are, that useless scientist brain of yours is the only good thing about you. Taking so long to reply.


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

aidan said:


> comeback? What?
> (btw, infj's are pissy and need to put on their big-pants)


maybe you have nothing to be proud of and just wanted to be special


----------



## Aidan

christopher.thieuduong said:


> Yeah right, pissy. . . . that why you and your whole family worship JESUS his also an INFJ.


I'm an atheist.


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

Hahahahaha game over


----------



## Aidan

christopher.thieuduong said:


> Hahahahaha game over


I don't understand, at all.


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

Aidan said:


> I'm an atheist.


You took too long so therefore invalid, you probably searched google to see how to spell ATHEIST.


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

Aidan said:


> I don't understand at all.
> View attachment 77866



With a face like that I'm not surprised that you don't understand.


----------



## QrivaN

christopher.thieuduong said:


> You took too long so therefore invalid, you probably searched google to see how to spell ATHEIST.


Everybody, come quick! An INFJ is being direct! This is a once-in-a-life-time event!


----------



## Aidan

christopher.thieuduong said:


> You took too long so therefore invalid, you probably searched google to see how to spell ATHEIST.


I wasn't even a minute.
EDIT: And you do know that a forum isn't an irc chat or anything, right? Reply's tend to take some time.


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

As if you got 90% logic, probably copied that picture from google images.


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

With the rate your going I think this INFJ's got more logic than you.


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

In life to accept defeat can only make you better, learn it! No play with no more. You no fun.


----------



## Aidan

Contain yourself within one post, please. And the multiple intelligences is an evaluation, not really a test; so I could have just cheated; You wouldn't have to copy it from Google. And if you want to debate, let's do so privately.

EDIT:


christopher.thieuduong said:


> In life to accept defeat can only make you better, learn it! No play with no more. You no fun.


Christ, is english like, a third language for you?


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

What THE F#$K???? Go write a text book why ya? This forum is to criticise others, not spending half your life publishing a text book.


----------



## Aidan

christopher.thieuduong said:


> What THE F#$K???? Go write a text book why ya? This forum is to criticise others, not spending half your life publishing a text book.


I think I know what's going on here.


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

aidan said:


> i think i know what's going on here.
> View attachment 77868


your definitely not a scientist


----------



## Aidan

christopher.thieuduong said:


> your definitely not a scientist


You're*


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

Aidan said:


> Contain yourself within one post, please. And the multiple intelligences is an evaluation, not really a test; so I could have just cheated; You wouldn't have to copy it from Google. And if you want to debate, let's do so privately.
> 
> EDIT:
> Christ, is english like, a third language for you?


No brudda, its my 5th language.


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

Aidan said:


> You're*


Sorry now low intellectual INTJ. I think even Kevin Rudd wouldn't mind my poor grammer, considering it's my 5th language.


----------



## Aidan

christopher.thieuduong said:


> Sorry now low intellectual INTJ. I think even Kevin Rudd wouldn't mind my poor grammer, considering it's my 5th language.


Okay.


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

christopher.thieuduong said:


> your definitely not a scientist


Lucky no one is reading this, you probably self destruct cause your motherboard is malfunctioning.


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

Game, set, match. . . .


----------



## Aidan

christopher.thieuduong said:


> Game, set, match. . . .


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

JESUS is proud of me, his full of happiness to see such fine young generation of an INFJ. Thanks for the photo ey? made me happy.


----------



## Aidan

christopher.thieuduong said:


> JESUS is proud of me, his full of happiness to see such fine young generation of an INFJ. Thanks for the photo ey? made me happy.


Dude, this is going way off topic. If you want to argue, you can do so privately via inbox.


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

Sorry man. I got in trouble. I thought it was no harsh feelings and everyone took it as a joke. Today is the first time I've been on here so I'm still kind of new. Honestly didnt mean to cause any offense. Sorry again.


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

A man has to accept the negative feelings to become the bigger man. PROUD TO BE INFJ


----------



## Aidan

christopher.thieuduong said:


> Sorry man. I got in trouble. I thought it was no harsh feelings and everyone took it as a joke. Today is the first time I've been on here so I'm still kind of new. Honestly didnt mean to cause any offense. Sorry again.


I kind of assumed you were joking, but I just wasn't sure.


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

Sweet, was really worried you thought I was serious. I never say things like that seriously and rarely too.


----------



## kareem

WOnder why they say the INFJ humor is subtle :shocked:


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

What does subtle mean? Is it the expression at the end of your sentence??


----------



## Aidan

christopher.thieuduong said:


> What does subtle mean? Is it the expression at the end of your sentence??


*It's happening again!*


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

WHATS HAPENNINS BRUDDA?


----------



## kareem

christopher.thieuduong said:


> WHATS HAPENNINS BRUDDA?


(Play the game, briefly criticize the personality above your post, you're ruining the fun :c)

Is it only you or are all INFJs stubborn?


----------



## Aidan

kareem said:


> (Play the game, briefly criticize the personality above your post, you're ruining the fun :c)
> 
> Is it only you or are all INFJs stubborn?


That was more of a personal critique.
And enfp's are pretty awesome, my only problem with them is that they suck at decision making.


----------



## christopher.thieuduong

My only problem is others don't understand that I didn't mean to do that intentionally EFFed once never a second time. It's an important skill to be able to see a particular situation in many perspectives or else you could make a bad judgement that could ruin someone's life for something that not worth it.


----------



## Fish Launcher

INFJS; ruining the fun as they always do. :dry: Anyway, shouldn't you be in the nunnery?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

intj, you are missing the obvious because you are too stuck in your head. The infj can't go into a nunnery because he is a dude.


----------



## Pixzelina

ESFP you need to focus


----------



## Fish Launcher

Perhaps you'd hear more if you decided to take field trip outside of your head, INTP.


----------



## Tharwen

intj's, cant even get the type right. *rolls eyes* 듂

well, mbti was never made by an intj, i see now why.


----------



## IntoTheBlue

What's with the Enigmatic Smile which is equally flat as a wall?
What's with that assumption that you pulled out of thin air and is wrong anyway


----------



## Tharwen

dont tell me youre a sports maniac. or worse, a car addict.

and really, stop expecting others to see the world the way you do. its boring.

and honestly, you should sell that tv of yours, does you no good.


----------



## kareem

You know, the likelihood of dragons being purple, smiling and acting cute and stuff is only slightly different form the likelihood of a non clumsy INFJ.


----------



## Kittynip

ENFPs can keep calm?!


----------



## kareem

ENTP incapable of thinking of a possibility is like having a constipation (_pain in the ass, it's not that clever but heh)_


----------



## Sparkling

Me at ENFP comments:


----------



## kareem

- Would life be easier if an ISTP once got convinced with anything?
- Does it really matter? they're gonna make you pay extra for fixing the car anyway.


----------



## mighty_mumu

Oh great. Previous poster is an ENFP. Tell me why I shouldn't get my epi-pen. Wait, I stop breathing not because of your charm; it's allergic reaction.


----------



## Kittynip

'The Scientist', huh?

You have perfected the science of being quite boring!


----------



## kareem

It'd be swell if some of you could feel anything from time to time.


----------



## O_o

It'd be swell if some of you could stop from time to time


----------



## kareem

It'd be swell if an ENTP refrained from saying something lest it might hurt someone. Alas, all are blunt.


----------



## Kittynip

As blunt as your wit, ENFP!


----------



## kareem

It's near sightedness that causes bluntness, if only mature ENTPs weren't as rare as dinosaurs, they'd tell you how they learnt to behave and be civil.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Can you even bother to read long enough to understand what a dinosaur even is ENFP? The last time you tried to read, you threw away the book.


----------



## Calvin

.


----------



## kareem

Exactly, that sums up INTP productivity.


----------



## Sparkling

What is the major difference between ENFP and ISTP man? The film below shows it.
ENFP vs ISTP





... you missed your coco - break


----------



## Tharwen

yeah, violent as usual. no wonder people keep their distance from you.



kareem said:


> You know, the likelihood of dragons being purple, smiling and acting cute and stuff is only slightly different form the likelihood of a non clumsy INFJ.


ERM, im agile, VERY, veery, SUPER agile. i do my custom stretching thing all the time everywhere which looks like those asian stretching things, and i move as efficiently as wind.

and ive never dropped a thing in my life, i always catch them.


----------



## O_o

Expect the INFJ to take the remarks seriously


----------



## kareem

ENTPs, acronym for smartass


----------



## Denbox

Criticize the poster above me?
You suck. This game is easy.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

An INTJ with an ego big enough to need its own universe? I'm so surprised.


----------



## mighty_mumu

and you INTPs will need a buttload of tiny little boxes to put your tiny little details.
big guys/girls play with the universe, you play with your little boxes


----------



## Calvin

kareem said:


> Exactly, that sums up INTP productivity.


I had criticized an ISTJ earlier and posted it too late. Somebody else got there first.


----------



## IntoTheBlue

INTPs think, think inside the box then think outside the box.
Do you have nothing else to do aside from thinking and a box?


----------



## Fish Launcher

At least he can think in the first place. :dry:


----------



## Doctor Sleep

"squints and stares at closely with a grumpy face" ......smile damn it


----------



## Kynx

Says the auxiliary thinker


----------



## Fish Launcher

Tharwen said:


> intj's, cant even get the type right. *rolls eyes* 듂
> 
> well, mbti was never made by an intj, i see now why.


Think you're real smart, dontcha?
Unfortunately for you, both Carl Jung and Isobell Myers were INTJs. Uh-oh.
Also, I did get the type right. The ENTP was actually only 51% extroverted, and therefore not extroverted, but ambiverted. Mermaids are 55% human, but does that make them human? No. Does that make them fish? No. They're mermaids, ands can be treated as either. Which means that I can say that she's an INTP or ENTP ands still be correct.
Sorry, but in order to be a smart ass, you have to be smart first. Otherwise, you're just an ordinary ass.


----------



## Denbox

I thought Isabelle Meyers was an INFP. Also, the ENTP cannot be treated as either, because of socionics. INTP's and ENTP's have very different thought patterns.


----------



## Fish Launcher

Denbox said:


> I thought Isabelle Meyers was an INFP. Also, the ENTP cannot be treated as either, because of socionics. INTP's and ENTP's have very different thought patterns.


1. Carl Jung was. He originally "made" MBTI. And I really don't think you know much about Isabel Myers if you can't even spell her name properly.
2. No, they don't.
INTP: Ti Ne Si Fe
ENTP: Ne Ti Fe Si.

She's as much an ENTP as she is an INTP, because she's neither. She's an ANTP, and can either be treated as both or none.


----------



## RWK

I guess INTJ's can't criticize their own kind. Wait... an INTJ can't criticize??? :shocked: That's a first!


----------



## livinginabubble

Your avatar is a bit misleading. I think a piece of wood might be a better fit.


----------



## Fish Launcher

ENFPs are hypocritical bastards who judged others for qualities that they themselves possess.


----------



## livinginabubble

Your avatar, however, is spot on. Is that your chill-face?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Throwing confetti at random strangers doesn't make you interesting or unique, ENFP. It just shows how annoying you are.


----------



## livinginabubble

A bearded female who watches anime. Classic INTP


----------



## Calvin

Hey ENFP, shouldn't you be busy with your latest get-rich-quick scheme?


----------



## Tharwen

at the intp: you say you love theory, but you seem to have no idea how the actual reality works.



Tuff N TiNi said:


> Think you're real smart, dontcha?
> Unfortunately for you, both Carl Jung and Isobell Myers were INTJs. Uh-oh.
> Also, I did get the type right. The ENTP was actually only *51% extroverted*, and therefore not extroverted, but ambiverted. Mermaids are 55% human, but does that make them human? No. Does that make them fish? No. They're mermaids, ands can be treated as either. Which means that I can say that she's an INTP or ENTP ands still be correct.
> Sorry, but in order to be a smart ass, you have to be *smart first*. Otherwise, you're just an ordinary ass.


OM! i bursted, uncontrollably laughing when i red that bolded part.

i see you havent really give much thought to mbti at all, types are static, you fool. =)

and memraids dont exist. =]

at the second bolded part.. ill just say, hows your smartness going now that i exposed your stupidity, still smart in your mind? =)

hahhah lol, though yes, ive seen you pseudo-smart people before who believe they are so smart, if only they knew..

btw, im still laughing. =)

and ive never heard anyone calling jung an intj, i thought it was popularly established that hes an infj? =|

i started reading some more, and then you wrote this:
"She's as much an ENTP as she is an INTP, because she's neither. She's an ANTP, and can either be treated as both or none."

and im laughing again.. =] you really have no idea how mbti works, you dont.


----------



## Calvin

How's that anti-depressant medication working for you INFJ?


----------



## Calvin

We should bring the SJs into this game. They're so easy to make fun of.


----------



## RWK

And how are the schizophrenic meds working for you? (Come at me.)


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Hows working 90 hours a week at a dead end job for some soulless big corporation out of some warped sense of 'duty' going?


----------



## RWK

How's having no job at all?


----------



## Kynx

Monotony is bad for the soul, go wild now and then, switch your sandwich fillings or eat your crisps first....


----------



## Calvin

RWK said:


> And how are the schizophrenic meds working for you? (Come at me.)


Just as good as your OCD meds.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

intp... easily ninjaed, since it took you so long to get away from your unworkable theories to insult the poster.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

You shouldn't be allowed to insult theories if you can't think, ESFP.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Just for a day try not to make sense of _everything_, live spontaneously and with passion. And when that day is done and you're feeling fully alive, consider doing the same the next day.


----------



## Fish Launcher

Just for one day, try not to be an asshole.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Isn't being an asshole an INTJ thing as well?


----------



## Fish Launcher

Tharwen said:


> at the intp: you say you love theory, but you seem to have no idea how the actual reality works.
> 
> 
> 
> OM! i bursted, uncontrollably laughing when i red that bolded part.
> 
> i see you havent really give much thought to mbti at all, types are static, you fool. =)
> 
> and memraids dont exist. =]
> 
> at the second bolded part.. ill just say, hows your smartness going now that i exposed your stupidity, still smart in your mind? =)
> 
> hahhah lol, though yes, ive seen you pseudo-smart people before who believe they are so smart, if only they knew..
> 
> btw, im still laughing. =)
> 
> and ive never heard anyone calling jung an intj, i thought it was popularly established that hes an infj? =|
> 
> i started reading some more, and then you wrote this:
> "She's as much an ENTP as she is an INTP, because she's neither. She's an ANTP, and can either be treated as both or none."
> 
> and im laughing again.. =] you really have no idea how mbti works, you dont.


Leave it to the INFJ to properly understand systems and ideas. :dry: Sadly, this is beyond your intellectual capability, so I won't bother explaining further. Now go write some useless literature or depressing poetry or something else as unproductive and irrelevant to human survival and progress, you overemotional pseudo-intellectual.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Leave it to an INTJ to give no value to literature, poetry and other artistic pursuits.


----------



## Tharwen

if you nedd crazy, i mean real CRAZY time, leave it to an entp to spit all the crasiest things out of their mouth. although honestly, infp's easily beat entp's at this. well, at least entp's blabbering is usually usefull. =)

keyword, _usually_, at other times, its just incoherent buzz.


Tuff N TiNi said:


> Leave it to the INFJ to properly understand systems and ideas. :dry: Sadly,* this is beyond your intellectual capability*, so I won't bother explaining further. Now go write some useless literature or depressing poetry or something else as unproductive and irrelevant to human survival and progress, you overemotional pseudo-intellectual.


im laughing again, how old are you? =]

you dont really think about what you spit out of your mouth, do you not?
i thought its part of intelligence to know what youre saying.. =)


----------



## Chaerephon

Oh great, an INFJ is above me... I'm sure you are so insightful. I'm also sure everyone really cares about these insights as well.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

You know you can speak without yelling, ENTJ.


----------



## Fish Launcher

You know you can speak without mumbling, INTP.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

People don't call you an asshole because they're jealous of your intellectual prowess, bud; they call you an asshole because you automatically assume they're jealous of your intellectual prowess, you egotistical cunt.


----------



## Aidan

*Chuckle* He think's he has ti. HE DOESN'T KNOW IT, BUT HE'S AN INTP IN DENIAL!
EDIT: I was ninjad.
And intp, please, do something with your life.


----------



## kareem

Aren't ice-bergs INTJ too? or only The Rockies?


----------



## Aidan

I have no idea what that means.


----------



## kareem

I'd be surprised if there was an INTJ who gets jokes.


----------



## mighty_mumu

Oops, sorry for my capability to take things seriously. Life is not a joke, you know.


----------



## kareem

An INTJ credibility when talking about life is slightly close to the credibility of a sims 3 character, the only difference is the size of the confining space.


----------



## mighty_mumu

Size and confining space.Hm. Nice try, ENFP, nice try.But my pen1s is a non-existent being so be my guest.


----------



## Kittynip

I would not want to be a guest of yours, INTJ.
I can sense you have your death robots near!


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Well... no... you're perfect. Keep it up.


----------



## KateMarie999

Oh go troll someone else's forum, it's getting really tiresome here. :tongue:


----------



## kareem

If you weren't so nice and inspiring, how could others be happy without u ENFP?


----------



## Kittynip

Hey ENFP, give others a chance to make people happy!
Y'all are monopolizing on the sweet.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

hey, entp, give someone else a chance to come up with unworkable ideas that are seen as highly clever.


----------



## RWK

Hey ya guys, we should agree with ESFP. Be easy on her, she's gone through her 3rd breakup this month. Cookie dough ice cream and smashing plates sound good?


----------



## Aidan

Si, the function of being close minded.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Ni/Te the functions of thinking they know everything AND being close minded to differing opinions.


----------



## Fish Launcher

Ne, the cognitive function of not getting anything done.


----------



## kareem

INTJs: Grumpiness is a skill


----------



## lethal lava land

Ne the dominant function of the aloof and flaky


----------



## Emtropy

Hey, ISTJ, why do you have Eeyore as your avatar? Eeyore has feelings and isn't boring. 

Have fun with my type, motherfuckers. *dances off into sunset*

(though it shouldn't be too hard to guess because I felt bad typing that)


----------



## Kittynip

Don't be so cheap, ISTJ!
Investing in a death star is ALWAYS A GOOD THING

Learn to have some fun!

Edit - you beat me, Unknown Personality. You.. You.. Er.. 
Not this again. ;_;


----------



## RWK

opeth98 said:


> Hey, ISTJ, why do you have Eeyore as your avatar? Eeyore has feelings and isn't boring.
> 
> Have fun with my type, motherfuckers. *dances off into sunset*
> 
> (though it shouldn't be too hard to guess because I felt bad typing that)


ISFJ, you let your feelings get in the way of harnessing your true power. Become a T and join the dark side! (totally guessing, but I'll stretch it.)

And ENTP, it must be fun sleeping through half the day, dreaming up the next big thing on infomercials. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Emtropy

RWK said:


> ISFJ, you let your feelings get in the way of harnessing your true power. Become a T and join the dark side! (totally guessing, but I'll stretch it.)
> 
> And ENTP, it must be fun sleeping through half the day, dreaming up the next big thing on infomercials. Keep up the good work!


Well, you got one letter right!


----------



## Kittynip

ENFP?! Are you yet another ENFP?!


----------



## RWK

opeth98 said:


> Well, you got one letter right!


Oh God, please tell me you're not an ENFP... there's no hope for you, I'm sorry. I'm surprised you have the will power to keep you from telling us your type, since you can't keep a secret for the life of you.


----------



## Emtropy

RWK said:


> Oh God, please tell me you're not an ENFP... there's no hope for you, I'm sorry. I'm surprised you have will power to keep from telling us your type, since you can't keep a secret for the life of you.


Very nicely played, sir.


----------



## RWK

Best illustration of an ENFP mind I could find:


----------



## Aidan

BUT HOW CAN YOU HAVE TI AND NI?! Someone, please, explain, please.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

There is nothing like a confused intj, lol.


----------



## KraChZiMan

Hey ESFP, slow down. We are trying to have a moment here!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

OK. I'll bring the iced tea. It's very warm today.


----------



## basicallyrun

How slowly do I have to speak for you to understand, ESFP?


----------



## Nyu

you could just use you're normal robotic (monotone) voice INTJ :kitteh:


----------



## Chaerephon

Lmao, all I need to do is point out that you are INTJ. Enough said.

Edit: @Kristindork. I prefer efficiency. Nothing wrong with killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## Nyu

does that apply to both the INTJ's who posted above you or just the one? just curious  lol

I thought of you're icon then thought how you would be the one to lead the robots into war against humanity.


----------



## Pixzelina

INTJ: You make mistakes too, don't act like you don't.


----------



## Kynx

Are isfps a personality type? Why have I not heard of them?


----------



## kareem

You were probably sobbing somewhere INFP


----------



## brotherdarkness

:ninja:


----------



## kareem

Yet another exceeding level of creativity from an INTP


----------



## IntoTheBlue

Drop the inspiring act, you look like a stepford smiler by now.


----------



## Tharwen

why does the flow always stop when an istp posts?
of course, we all know how soft they are so even in a thread like this.. we wouldnt dare.


----------



## IntoTheBlue

INFJ you need your Feelios to function


----------



## kareem

When ISTPs have an avatar of a dog inside a cage, i deep inside know that they admire the metal structure of the cage.


----------



## Aidan

Enfp's are pretty cool. Kind of hard to say anything bad about them.


----------



## kareem

^^

Largely due to their lack of feelings, INTJs don't hesitate to devise the best plan to deal with anything, even if it comes on expense of their self image. (readbvious ass-kissing)


----------



## IntoTheBlue

> ^^
> 
> Largely due to their lack of feelings, INTJs don't hesitate to devise the best plan to deal with anything, even if it comes on expense of their self image. (readbvious ass-kissing)​




You care about others too much maybe it's time you think about yourself and what's best for you.​


----------



## kareem

Maybe it's time to start thinking about anything other than putting car engines together, ISTP


----------



## Tharwen

maybe its time to stop being so goddamn charming and intellective, enfp. youre making others jealous.


----------



## kareem

Maybe it's time to work on your pitch, INFJ, not everybody gets your sarcasm.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

time for a chill pill, enfp.


----------



## Calvin

Prescribing medications requires some semblance of an intellect, which you apparently lack, ESFP.


----------



## Tharwen

oh, youre the one to speak, intp. maybe its better you return to those forums dedicated to atheism vs theism debates, it cant be a that bad life, right? =|


----------



## Calvin

No, it's not that bad. A lot better than freaking out about what my friends think about me, ESFJ posing as an INFJ.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Hmmm, an intp posing as a guru of typing is better than an airhead posing as a great intellect? Really?


----------



## kareem

It's one thing to be an ESFP, a whole other thing to literally have horse brains.


----------



## Kittynip

Horse brains are better than having no brains, ENFP!


----------



## Tharwen

dont jump to intp's train, esfp. you should know they are pseudo-intellects, his inability to grasp my sarcasm only proves my case. (which ill have to write down asi doubt the intp could figure it out anyways even after i point it out: its stupid to be stuck debating of something you dont even get.)

EDIT:

perhaps, entp. but isnt amygdala also a part of your brains? =|


----------



## kareem

INFJs: successfully ruining the fun, since forever.


----------



## Tharwen

apparently the entp was right, you really have no taste for refinement. due previously mentioned reasons.


----------



## Kittynip

Youuuu
Are... 
JUST TOO DAMN RARE, INFJ


----------



## Tharwen

i know, dear. as it is, i would gladly cuddle with you too, but i should give the stage to others too, occasionally.
and no, nothing to criticize. =)


----------



## Kittynip

Aww man. You know how to steal an ENTP's heart, INFJ!


----------



## Tharwen

=]

..

did we just kill the thread? =/

*hides from angry critics*


----------



## Narkissos

Your Fe is annoying, INFJ.


----------



## Tharwen

your tendency to hide your feelings doesnt make for great relationships, intj.


----------



## Austengirl753

you INFJ's need to look on the bright side once in a while :-D


----------



## Kittynip

Life isn't always supposed to be fun, ESFP!


----------



## Loupgaroux

ENTP, please stop talking & listen to someone else's point of view for a change, yeah?


----------



## lebon

(oh man i don't like to get hurt but this is actually really fun)
like you ever have listened isfp?


----------



## Narkissos

INFJ, grow some balls.


----------



## Kittynip

INTJ, I'm convinced you're a robot.


----------



## Tharwen

you shouldnt treat people as machines, you know, even intj's have hearts.. =)


----------



## Austengirl753

stop trying to read/psychoanalyze me INFJ!!!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

The party's been over for a week, esfp. Time to come home.


----------



## Ellis Bell

I should say the same to you, too.


----------



## Kittynip

Get more creative with your insults, ISTP! 
Doesn't hurt to think outside the party box.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

We sent you numerous invitations to the party, entp. You wouldn't be so grumpy if you had just come and sampled the food and beverages and enjoyed the magnificent company of us.


----------



## Kittynip

I did come, and I ended up leaving nauseous. 
And it wasn't because of the food, ESFP.

(Aw man, now I wanna party. Hahaha.)


----------



## Lurianar

I hate the way I must pay attention to the things I say to you guys, or the things I speak overall. It seems that whenever we make the mistake to speak of a sensitive subject, you close yourself in and it becomes quite hard to get you to do anything.

Don't get me wrong, though, you are my favorite MBTI type.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

It's annoying that I have to watch out for you so that you don't fall over your own feet. INTP, you are so oblivious, lol.


----------



## kareem

It's only annoying coz you have too much clumsiness to look for another person, ESFP.


----------



## RWK

"It's a bird!" "It's a plane!" "No guys, it's just another ENFP jumping off a cliff because they think they can fly if they just believe."


----------



## Soulfully

ISTJ, why do you never express your feelings? Oh, I forgot... you don't have any...


----------



## Wuthering In The Willows

INFPs are just INFJ wannabes.


----------



## JamesSteal

No, I don't want to watch Spirited Away again, INFJ.


----------



## Soulfully

INFJ, if you would learn to think outside of your self-tinkered box at times, perhaps then we would wanna be a little more like you...

(Actually many INFPs are rather INFJ wannamarry's... :wink

-----------------------------------

INTP, surprising how you can have extroverted feeling in your functional stack and still be so oblivious to the feelings of the people around you...


----------



## TwistedMuses

When do you stop weeping about everything, INFP?


----------



## Soulfully

Why are you always so self-critical, INFP?


----------



## RWK

The irony of identical types criticizing each other is too much sometimes, haha.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Oh silly istj. Go back to counting those lima beans (before they get cooked and eaten).


----------



## Wuthering In The Willows

Looks like some ESFP forgot to take their daily prescription of Ritalin.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

You are not psychic INFJ.


----------



## Annwuzhere

Please go crawl back into your basement, INTP.


----------



## Wuthering In The Willows

As if anyone would take orders from an INFP. Wait, why would an INFP give orders anyway? Isn't their Te function abysmally small?


----------



## Dyslexicon

Did you cry when you wrote that?


----------



## Annwuzhere

Like INTPs can cry...


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

all of those tears that you shed caused the intp to slip on the floor. now the intp really is crying... and you're a meanie for causing the disaster!!!


----------



## Chaerephon

Yet another post that makes absolutely no sense from an ESFP.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ENTJ, opinions are not facts.


----------



## Lurianar

BeardedAgam said:


> ENTJ, opinions are not facts.


And you could win by standing your ground a little bit more instead of changing your mind on every possible occasions INTP...


----------



## Wuthering In The Willows

You goddamn INTPs keep cluttering up the thread with all your remarks. Thanks to you, I can barely criticise anyone else but INTPs and the occasional INFP or INFJ.

(Nah not really, I don't actually mind the popularity in this thread among INTPs.)


----------



## JamesSteal

Congratulations on buying that $300 million pretentious Jackson Pollack drip painting, INFJ. That was money well spent.


----------



## Tharwen

as if intp's know any better. do i really need to explain i detail, every body movement, and everything you need to do to be able to take the trashes out? well, i still find explaining it easier than doing it myself.

(ive recently been suggested twice as an enfj, it might make sense, but i couldnt bother to think. especially since i lack relevant experience with enfj's)


----------



## FolkCat1234

Ugh, ENFJ, quit manipulating me into taking out your trash. :dry:


----------



## Tharwen

its YOUR duty. time to use some Sp energy! =]
you see, im not the only one making trash here. -.-
and its part of your job to assist us mentally recovering in our daily needs.
after all, its part of your sociology study or whatever to do volunteer work!

you see, youre going to learn so much from taking out the trashes for me. why else would your studies include doing it? think of it as an opportunity to learn! =)


----------



## Rainbow

...


----------



## Wuthering In The Willows

Oh look, that ESTP above me can't come up with an insult! Is it because she lacks a little something called "imagination"?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

INFJ, you are fictitious. You are just a figment of my imagination.


----------



## Chamelian

Take a little criticism, ESFP. Not everyone's out to ruin your life.


----------



## koenigscat

take it easy, estp, no need to harshly jump in on a topic


----------



## Wuthering In The Willows

ISTPs taking it easy? Why don't you tell that to the ISTP who went mountain biking and tried to make a jump over a river gorge?

...and failed. Really badly.


----------



## Pendit76

INFJ's telling people to do something? I thought people like you were preaching peace or trying to solve everyone's problems through therapy.


----------



## Annwuzhere

And I thought ENTJs were too busy learning how to become dictators.


----------



## Cossack

Hmm, looks like we've got an ENTJ over here having no regard for my comrade's feelings. :tongue:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

looks like we have an infj who just got ninjaed, lol.


----------



## Cossack

walking tourist said:


> looks like we have an infj who just got ninjaed, lol.











I think you should take other people's feelings into account when posting. :tongue:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

oh no, you have made the esfp cry. that wasn't very nice...



Cossack said:


> View attachment 79256
> 
> 
> I think you should take other people's feelings into account when posting. :tongue:


----------



## Wuthering In The Willows

ESFPs are too lazy to bother with punctuation.


----------



## Wuthering In The Willows

INTJs are so arrogant they don't care what anyone says about them. That's why they hide themselves away in their ivory towers, as otherwise the truth hurts too much.


----------



## God

INFJ, you're a manipulative little snake. What do you do in your spare time? Control people to do your bidding?


----------



## Swims In Starlight

I'm a little afraid to criticize God...


----------



## Alvis Oswin

INFP, what's the point in being moral, anyways?


----------



## nebnobla

Hey INFP have you yet pondered, the fact that a question answered using logical means, and the same question answered using moral means, will never come to the same conclusion except in coincidence? Those feelings are simply a sub-conscious/conscious logical interpretation of the HIGH your on with all those neurochemicals, e.g. hormones, neurotransmitters, etc, you mindless drug addict; the joke is suppose to be understanding the machine, not having the machine manipulate you.. Go find some real drugs.


----------



## moeron.

_Psychological Types by CG Jung portrays Fi and Ti as being very similar. Both are rational functions, the function of them is to determine what has value by simplification, or abstraction, though Fi is somewhat less understood, according to Jung. While Ti exhibits a sort of conceptual symbolism in the mind of a Ti dominant, Fi presents the person with a visceral understanding. I was delighted to read this. In lower level math then through a few calculus courses in college, and now when I come across new concepts as I read (I love philosophy) I never could understand what it meant to "think" through something; I always seemed to "feel" an understanding of a concept, a sort of numinous reinforcement. (Poe talks about this some). I've always felt many morals to be formulated for ulterior purposes, as they are only the collective meaning of "good", in other words that which is good for the majority of the population. I totally cast traditional or cultural morality into the lake of fire and I would call myself an atheist but for my own indecision and skepticism. INTP, I'm terribly sorry you can't feel anything and I wish you better luck in the future. :crying:_


----------



## Aenye

INFP, stop making for the half (or more) of this thread!


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

INTJ, you don't own this place, so stop bossing around everyone.


----------



## Tharwen

intp, the universe doesnt go according to your head. maybe its time to look outside your abstract theories, and into the reality?



Aenye said:


> More! Insult me more!!!!


"Besides, you aren't nowhere near interesting that I would stay all the time in reality!"

ill just have to drill into your world with my empathy. then you have no choice but to be with me, even when youre in your own world, because im there too! =)

"Yeah, people are portable entertainment made flesh for you, so you can socialize and suck out their life force and then write a book about it." 

yeah, you got it right, life is a story. and everyone is a main character! =)
and on a side note, i dont suck their life force, i replicate it. and then i save your soul into the depths of my mind for infinite entertainment, always. and if you think its one sided, then you have no idea how those headaches and other problems caused by stupidity of yours just mysteriously disappeared? blame it on us, we are sneaky! =D


----------



## Aenye

ENFJ, stop spamming people so much that they have to time even to get a headache.

I simply have to:


BeardedAgam said:


> INTJ, you don't own this place, so stop bossing around everyone.



INTP stop trying to be INTJ (Yagami - Kira).


----------



## Tharwen

intj, get more creative. i thought, Ni was supposed to be the most original function.. no?


----------



## Fish Launcher

Illegible writing from an ENFJ? I'm not surprised.


----------



## Swims In Starlight

Criticism of writing format from an INTJ? That's just too classic. Yawn.


----------



## Light_92

_Stop idealizing everything ... life is cruel, people are irrational and sometimes mean, and we all know. _


----------



## Wuthering In The Willows

INTJs should get in touch with their Tertiary Fi more often and quit trying to be like Spock. Thinking logically is great and all, but you're not living if you're not passionate.


----------



## Light_92

_Books, books, always books  You're going to be a famous writer, one day? _


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

INTJ, your idea isn't logical at all.


----------



## an absurd man

INTP, get off your ass and do something.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

INTJ, your tert Fi is crazy. Seriously.


----------



## Tharwen

intp, youre being boring. care to explain your insight into the intj, in perhaps more detail, so other than yourself too could understand it?


----------



## jontherobot

Not enough of 'em.

I am an SLI ISTP.


----------



## Tharwen

an istj(SLI), istp hybrid? i assume, that means, you dont do anything but physical things, right?
time to stop and think, no?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

I don't want to join your stupid cult, ENFJ.


----------



## Tharwen

but my cult is tons of fun! =)
im sure youll find it refreshing to socialize for the first time in your life!


----------



## Annwuzhere

ENFJ please go be manipulative somewhere else.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Oh, INFP, you're jealous because the ENFJ is so cool and you're just cool-wanna-be!!!!!


----------



## Ellis Bell

ESFP, are you going to party EVERY night? You just might need a new liver soon.


----------



## Fish Launcher

I'm so sorry that your umpteenth resolve to be more feminine didn't work out so well, ISTP! </sarcasm>


----------



## Chaerephon

You know INTJ, sometimes leaving that dark room and going outside isn't a such a bad idea...


----------



## Ellis Bell

You know, ENTJ, "I'm the king of the world!" sounded better when that line was in the movie _Titanic_. And we all know what happened to those guys...


----------



## JamesSteal

Those weren't zombies you were shooting at in the mall that day, ISTP.


----------



## Fish Launcher

Ever find yourself wondering how it would be like to complete a project, INTP?


----------



## Annwuzhere

Ever wondered what it'd feel like to have human emotions, INTJ?


----------



## Fish Launcher

Nope. I've seen you INFPs suffer so much at the hands of them. So much that choose to let them destroy you. I definitely do not envy you guys.


----------



## TruthDismantled

Tuff N TiNi said:


> Nope. I've seen you INFPs suffer so much at the hands of them. So much that choose to let them destroy you. I definitely do not envy you guys.


Ever considered whether you could be wrong? INTJ


----------



## Fish Launcher

UndercoverInstigator said:


> Ever considered whether you could be wrong? INTJ


The different between INTPs and INTJs is that INTJs are confident of their abilities and INTPs second-guess themselves.


----------



## Tharwen

and that difference, my dear intj, is why you believe in silly things even when the evidence is contrary!


----------



## Elistra

You know what I don't get about ENFJ's? They could stand there spouting the craziest stuff imaginable, but somehow, they can get the overwhelming majority of people within earshot to believe it all, no matter how ridiculous it is!


----------



## Tharwen

yes, entj. because we actually believe in ourselves, unlike you. and people notice that, as we could judge from your post alone. (and yeah, you could read my posts when i were an mbti noob, spoke complete nonsense and people still liked my posts! =D like how i justified my melodrama as an intj with a well developed fi, with theories on the matter and.. apparently people had no idea what fi was, otherwise they wouldnt have been fooled.. =) )


----------



## Elistra

Tharwen said:


> yes, entj. because we actually believe in ourselves, unlike you. and people notice that, as we could judge from your post alone. (and yeah, you could read my posts when i were an mbti noob, spoke complete nonsense and people still liked my posts! =D)


A lack of self-confidence is almost never an ENTJ problem, you must have us confused for someone else?

Never mind, go on. Convince the multitudes that we are humble, self-effacing folks, instead of arrogant, presumptuous, and all the usual pejoratives we get tagged with. If _anyone_ could do it, it would be an ENFJ! :laughing:


----------



## mushr00m

Just don't go there. As if im gonna believe that!


----------



## Elistra

... I just can't. 

*feels oddly protective of INFPs*


----------



## TruthDismantled

I can't, it's just so heart warming that you feel so protective over INFPs :blushed:


----------



## kareem

You can't because innately you're incapable, it doesn't have to do with feelings, you know just as well as i know that you don't have much of those.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

No insult today. Time for a group hug!


----------



## TruthDismantled

He's an absolutely jerk, and cheated on you 17 times. Whyyyy, oh whyyyy do you keep doing the same thing and going back to him when you fell emotionally neglected?


----------



## kareem

Questions, questions and more questions about feelings.


----------



## Elistra

Are ENFPs supposed to make sense? They believe their flaws are inherently lovable, but at the same time, they are often insecure.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Did you notice that you gave orders to a stuffed animal, ENTJ? Your delusions are getting worse.


----------



## Ellis Bell

Did YOU realize that you just criticized someone who's impervious to criticism?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

AAAAAA ISTPS AAAA they are STRICT OOOOO
they don't socialize much....
??


----------



## an absurd man

Do ENFPs ever make coherent sense in their communication?


----------



## Purple Lemon

A lot of INTJs seem anti social and unfriendly ( Love ya guys anyway :3 )


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

What does ''sense'' even mean, INTJ? Does it mean agreeing with you?


----------



## Elistra

So tell me, have you taken a bath yet this month?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

I should have, but you keep stealing the goddmned bath room, ENTJ. How the hell am I supposd to get clean if you keep the bath room to yourself?


----------



## Elistra

Fine, suit yourself.

*grabs a bottle of dishwashing liquid and a garden hose*

*drags the INTP outside, squirts soap all over him, and turns the hose on*

I bet this isn't the first time someone's done this to you, either.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

You don't get a person clean by pouring bubble gum on them, ENTJ. Did you honestly think the bubble gum would turn into soap just because you want it to?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Stop stealing the dish soap, ENTJ. While you're busy hosing off the INTP, your dishes have piled up high. You can't even find a clean dish because you are so busy managing everyone else that you haven't paid attention to your own personal chaos.

You, INTP, need to be hosed off. You tripped over the dirt pile too many times. And you ninjaed me. Go to it, ENTJ! Hose that INTP again.


----------



## RWK

ESFP, you're the last type that can criticize another's "personal chaos."


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

And you, ESTP, will be the one to scalp Noah's Ark tickets at excessively inflated prices...



Wh1zkey said:


> Can't insult an ENFP; they're gonna cry us the 2nd coming of Noah's Ark


----------



## Alumina

EDIT: ESFP, you got in the way, still trying hard to make intuitive insults, i see?


----------



## an absurd man

An INTP's daily "routine": eat, sleep, anime


----------



## Alumina

..and you're the ones who _need_ advice if not then _gives_ advice to INTP's


----------



## Blazy

Hey INTP

sunlight : something that will blind you instantly the moment you discover "outside"


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Stealing candy from little kids won't get you any ladies, ESTP.


----------



## Light_92

_Hey, INTP, shouldn't you be on Ryuzaki's side? XD Kira is an INTJ, while Ryuzaki is one of the greatest (and oddest) INTPs ever!

Maybe, like all INTPs, you're somehow intrigued by xxxJs? _


----------



## kareem

Another INTJ lost in their head, thinking their own tiny bubble of life is the entire universe.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

At least she has a head, ENFP.


----------



## Lettusaurus

Now go back and play by yourself in the corner, INTP. Go on now.. it's getting awkward.


----------



## Light_92

_Ok, I'm a Ni dominant ... people say I'm abstract and strangly powerful, sometimes, but maybe your visionary intuitions are something too much, sometimes ... xD_


----------



## kareem

If i had a dime for every ENTP feeling awkward...




BeardedAgam said:


> At least she has a head, ENFP.


 Maybe i don't want to have a head, everybody has heads, an INTP has a head, an ENTP has a head, an INTJ has a head, and a dick _(pardon me) _has a head, so what's so special about heads?


Disclaimer: I'm not saying that they're all dickheads.


----------



## Light_92

_But since I'm an INTJ I could have several heads and several dicks as well :3 ...

Like him XD ...








But I'm an INTJ female so I don't follow the rule  . 

About ENFPs ... hmmm ... how can you take life so easily?  Sometimes it sounds like nothing can remove that damn enthusiastic smile from your face!_


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

For being an INTJ your insults are awfully ''nice''.


----------



## Light_92

_ I like having fun of people but also joking xD . So that they don't fully realize that  . I also like teasing some of my friends that way ...

You INTPs sometimes just should learn to organize your own life, you're too random. _


----------



## kareem

Light_92 said:


> _ I like having fun of people but also joking xD . So that they don't fully realize that  . I also like teasing some of my friends that way ...
> 
> You INTPs sometimes just should learn to organize your own life, you're too random. _


OOOHHhhhhh an evil INTJ, why am i not surprised?


----------



## Light_92

_You seem to like INFJs a lot, instead. But did you know that the worst dictator of human history (Hitler) was actually an INFJ? XD _


----------



## kareem

Light_92 said:


> _You seem to like INFJs a lot, instead. But did you know that the worst dictator of human history (Hitler) was actually an INFJ? XD _


Do you know eva brown? she loved him.

INTJ looking at history to justify not having feelings for human species.


----------



## Light_92

_ We actually have feelings, but we keep them veeeery hidden. But when they come out, we can be surprisingly sweet!

Yes, I've heard of her. What type could she be? 

Oh, and then, are you extremely dreamy-like as your introvert counterpart, the INFPs? _


----------



## kareem

Light_92 said:


> _ We actually have feelings, but we keep them veeeery hidden. But when they come out, we can be surprisingly sweet!
> 
> Yes, I've heard of her. What type could she be?
> 
> Oh, and then, are you extremely dreamy-like as your introvert counterpart, the INFPs? _


Where is the criticism INTJ? It's officially sad when an ENFP asks an INTJ to stay focused :dry:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

INTPs are funny when they make fun of each other. Don't bump into one another. I know that you don't watch where you're going.


----------



## kareem

Everything is funny for an ESFP, thank you for amusing everybody by not watching where you're going.


----------



## Light_92

_I didn't need to read that INFJs are great from your avatar! 
But well, yeah, you could "inspire" somehow with that! _


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

INTJ, you don't get to control who ENFP is supposed to inspire.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

INTP, stop thinking and learn to feel something. Let life wash over you for a change.


----------



## Elistra

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> INTP, stop thinking and learn to feel something. Let life wash over you for a change.


... damn it, why is the last person to have posted when I get home from work _always_ an INFP? 

Let me guess, you all don't want to insult INFPs, either? It's like stomping on kittens... how the hell are you supposed to do this thing? :frustrating:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

here you go, ENTJ. An ESFP. Time for a juicy insult if you're not too busy trying to take over the world.


----------



## Elistra

walking tourist said:


> here you go, ENTJ. An ESFP. Time for a juicy insult if you're not too busy trying to take over the world.


Nah, I'm not too busy. Just like ESFPs are never too busy for every bad boy who tries to take over their beds! 

(MUCH better. Thank you.)


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ENTJ, stop controlling this thread, and learn some anger management!


----------



## Debaser

INTP, stop whining about it and grow a sense of humor. Maybe a pair will grow along with it.


----------



## Bardo

Pears don't grow on people you silly ENTP, slow down and calm down your crazy ol' brain so that you don't make such hilarious blunders.


----------



## FauxPlasticTrees

ENTP, stop getting caught up in minor details. Who cares if he has a pair or not.


----------



## FauxPlasticTrees

Bardo said:


> Pears don't grow on people you silly ENTP, slow down and calm down your crazy ol' brain so that you don't make such hilarious blunders.


Damn, I was too slow. sorries


----------



## Debaser

FauxPlasticTrees said:


> ENTP, stop getting caught up in minor details. Who cares if he has a pair or not.


Come on INFP, ENTPs don't care about minor details. I realize making insults is totally new and uncomfortable to you, which also explains why you insulted the wrong person, but at least make sure your insult is based in fact.


----------



## FauxPlasticTrees

Debaser said:


> Come on INFP, ENTPs don't care about minor details. I realize making insults is totally new and uncomfortable to you, which also explains why you insulted the wrong person, but at least make sure your insult is based in fact.


"Under stress, the ENTP may lose their ability to generate possibilities, and become obsessed with minor details. These details may seem to be extremely important to the ENTP, but in reality are usually not important to the big picture."

What makes you think INFPs don't know how to insult? Did you get stressed and caught up in the fact that we are feelers? :laughing:


----------



## Debaser

FauxPlasticTrees said:


> "Under stress, the ENTP may lose their ability to generate possibilities, and become obsessed with minor details. These details may seem to be extremely important to the ENTP, but in reality are usually not important to the big picture."
> 
> What makes you think INFPs don't know how to insult? Did you get stressed and caught up in the fact that we are feelers? :laughing:


The INFP under stress. Or at any time really:


----------



## FauxPlasticTrees

The ENTP: constantly thinking they're a Don Draper, when in actual fact, sadly nothing more than an uninteresting cocky cock


----------



## Fern

Ripping off a Radiohead song in your username I see? pff, INFP-shouldn't you be crying in a corner listening to something a little more depressing?


----------



## kareem

Your level of criticism is all what one has to criticize about you INFP.

_(nice avatar!)


_*Hot headed type 8 above: take a deep breath before throwing the first punch, it helps with the aiming.*


----------



## moeron.

ENFP, How do you relay analogies, by analogy?


----------



## kareem

INFP i envy you, you don't ever have to worry about having a broken spine.


----------



## Elistra

That's ironic, coming from an ENFP.


----------



## ChosenOne

Hey ENTJ. Did you forget to consider everyone's feelings and ideas?


----------



## Elistra

The ideas worth considering were duly considered, and the feelings which were reasonable were responded to with appropriate protocol.

The rest of them -- the tools, fools, losers, assholes, idiots, drama queens, whiners, negative nancies, and other associated ne'er do wells whose very existence is the most eloquent argument for euthanasia ever made -- were sent to you instead, and should be arriving any moment now. 

Aren't _you_ the lucky one? Muahahahah.




(Then again, you'd probably feel sorry for them, wouldn't you? Blasted INFPs...)


----------



## ChosenOne

Elistra said:


> The ideas worth considering were duly considered, and the feelings which were reasonable were responded to with appropriate protocol.
> 
> The rest of them -- the tools, fools, losers, assholes, idiots, drama queens, whiners, negative nancies, and other associated ne'er do wells whose very existence is the most eloquent argument for euthanasia ever made -- were sent to you instead, and should be arriving any moment now.
> 
> Aren't _you_ the lucky one? Muahahahah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Then again, you'd probably feel sorry for them, wouldn't you? Blasted INFPs...)



Haha, appropriate protocol. I like how you word things. It's interesting to me. I always liked people who can be outspoken.
Shit! I fell for it! I ended up sucking up to you!

As for all those people who are going to be sent to me to vent their feelings. I have a lot of advice to give, but once my energy drains, I won't feel sorry for them at all (to a personal level). I have my own feelings and morals to consider at the same time.

Damn! I just went philosophical!

I'm such an INFP, you don't find that annoying, do you?


----------



## Elistra

You react to my Te like I react to your Fi. From my perspective, you all express yourselves through Fi seemingly effortlessly, and it is enviable. See, I generally suck at it. The closest I come to easy Fi expression is moralistic ranting, when something has managed to irritate me off on that level and I'm out of patience. Honestly though, even that's mostly Te, with Ne and Fi each whispering in one of its ears... lol.

And yes... compassion is fine, but frankly, some people are the humanoid equivalent of a sinking ship, and if you don't disengage, they'll just pull you down with them. There is really no point in allowing such a thing to happen.

No, I don't find it annoying. :happy:


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ENTJ, stop scaring the feelers, I need them for my scientific experiments.


----------



## Rainbow

It just sucks.


----------



## kareem

SLE, did you hear that bump sound? that was something you hit with your car, sorry i talk too much i'll jump to the point coz i'm all about you having fun: get the crow bar from the trunk coz somebody wants to fight! i know it's hard but please try to hide that excited smile?


----------



## Alumina

No ENFP i don't want to come over for cookies and milk tonight.


----------



## Elistra

Alumina said:


> No ENFP i don't want to come over for cookies and milk tonight.


Probably because it would involve leaving your house.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Does the words ''Napoleon complex'' ring a bell, ENTJ?


----------



## Elistra

So, that's what you've been holed up in your room thinking about all day! We were wondering!

In all seriousness, no. For a woman, 5'6" is not considered short.


----------



## Elistra

All insults aside, how are you all? I'm exhausted, but can't seem to fall asleep. Bah.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Elistra said:


> All insults aside, how are you all? I'm exhausted, but can't seem to fall asleep. Bah.


I'm 175 cm. Is it common for you to not sleep well?

Back to the insults: One day you will get a heart attack and no one will be surprised.


----------



## Elistra

BeardedAgam said:


> I'm 175 cm. Is it common for you to not sleep well?


My sleep cycle has been screwy for as long as I can remember. 



BeardedAgam said:


> Back to the insults: One day you will get a heart attack and no one will be surprised.


Pfft, I'd need a heart before I could have an attack. Silly INTP. :wink:


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Look at that cute little ENTJ. She thinks she is exempt from the rules of the human body.


----------



## Elistra

At least I know I'm not exempt from the rules of hygiene.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

I showered 24 times yesterday and you're still not satisfied? No wonder you scare people, ENTJ.


----------



## Chaerephon

Wait an INTP actually performed an action (even if it was just shower)... I didn't know you guys actually _did _things.


----------



## kareem

It only takes one ENTJ to sink the whole ship.


----------



## Debaser

It only takes one ENFP to make everybody else on the ship feel morally inferior.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

It takes only one ENTP to make everyone want to jump off of the ship.


----------



## kareem

It takes one ESFP to make everyone on the ship _actually _have inferior morality.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

It only takes one ENFP to get logic ignored on the ship.


----------



## kareem

it takes 10 INTPs to change a light bulb.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Hey everybody, come see! The first ENFP that can count to ten!


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

You are not Tony Stark, ENTP.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

And the INTP thinks he can read!

And who says I'm not?

Actually, for that matter...who said I am?

BTW, I love this thread. I can post uber rude things and get away with it...XD


----------



## Chaerephon

Oh, an ENTP who isn't in an online debate about nothing. Didn't think you did anything else...


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

You would know, ENTJ. You're busy stage managing the debate.


----------



## an absurd man

ESFP, can you even debate with that non-existent attention span of yours?


----------



## Alumina

INTJ, i didn't say play with the wires, i said switch in the plug


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

INTP, stop trying to redefine everything!


----------



## kareem

INTP does your apathy make you give up midst pooping if you have constipation?


----------



## Alumina

ENFP we know you poop your pants because you think its called being "free"


----------



## kareem

INTP you'd be great, only if you weren't INTP


----------



## Antipode

ENFP...you're...you're...aw hell, ENFPs are awesome. :/


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

INFJ, stop sparkling in the sunlight!


----------



## Elistra

INTP, go out in the sunlight.


----------



## Alumina

This is all hilarious, haha


----------



## Elistra

It is. :happy:



ENTrePeneur said:


> Umm. Actually, we posted at the same time...or I was writing before he had finished posting. Not that you'd notice. You didn't even notice that this is a "Criticize the personality type *above* you!" thread. Typical ENTJ


This from someone who can't focus for more than a minute and a half straight.


----------



## Heyoka

You *and* the person above you has just achieved what I like to call maximum dingus.

EDIT: That was aimed at @ENTrePeneur and @Pendit76


----------



## RWK

I can't even hit "post" in time before 3 people criticize the same type :dry:

EDIT: INTP, your comic isn't happening. Zombie manga romance doesn't appeal to anybody else.


----------



## Elistra

RWK said:


> I can't even hit "post" in time before 3 people criticize the same type :dry:


Cry into the meaningless busywork you base your life on, if you're out of tissues. It'll all be alright.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Keep posting. I'm curious to see how incompetent you get. And I thought INTPs were pretty cool..

I thought you'd at least know the difference between "attention span" and "observation ability."


----------



## RWK

Elistra said:


> Cry into the meaningless busywork you base your life on, if you're out of tissues. It'll all be alright.


I'm offended that you think we would cry. I guess you're just THAT used to making people cry, ENTJ.

(And ENTP... you guys aren't very trustworthy.)


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Ok, that was just a lame insult. But I guess I've learned not to expect anything decent from an ISTJ.


----------



## Alumina

Looks like all those duties today were very tiring. @RWK


----------



## Pendit76

Isn't that what you are used to, Mr. Si? Crying and work? Why don't you try something else?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Hate to break it to you, ENTJ, but you're late. As usual.


----------



## RWK

ENTrePeneur said:


> Ok, that was just a lame insult. But I guess I've learned not to expect anything decent from an ISTJ.


Nice save deleting your "you guys aren't very cool" criticism of me . 

And INTP, at least I got tired achieving meaningful tasks and not wearing myself out debating in my head which Star Trek movie was the best.


----------



## RWK

I give up, this thread is moving too quickly. I have some clothes to organize.


----------



## Alumina

Back to duties, huh ISTJ? Go on.. organize your clothes.


----------



## an absurd man

At least he can organize anything at all!


----------



## ENTrePreneur

I LOVE YOU GUYS! (INTJs)


----------



## an absurd man

I LOVE YOU TOO! <3 ENTPs


----------



## ENTrePreneur

I find it ironic that the most critical personality types are on the criticize other types thread, loving each other.


----------



## Elistra

I think they're trying to make the rest of us vomit.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Did you know Hitler was an ENTJ?

And look where hating got him.


----------



## RWK

NT's are blowing up this thread, I feel like I need to stand my ground until at least an S or an F come in...


----------



## Alumina

Oh ISTJ you're back, need help?


----------



## Elistra

The problem is, it's becoming somewhat repetitive. Over just the past week, how many times have INTPs been accused of poor hygiene, ENTPs told they have the attention span of a small chicken in a hurricane, ISTJs called stick-up-asses who don't know how to have fun, ESFPs accused of being sexually promiscuous, ENTJs accused of being tyrannical control freaks, etc?


----------



## RWK

Alumina said:


> Oh ISTJ you're back, need help?


Only because it's in my blood to stand up for my people. Or anybody that isn't NT in this case... so get comfortable in your bed INTP, this is gonna be a long list of criticism. Although I'm sure you have already probably been in bed for at least 15 hours straight.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

You're just mad cuz you got stuck with a bad personality type. it's ok, we know you didn't get to choose.


----------



## Alumina

Lol, I stayed in bed because you wouldn't let me touch anything in the house. @RWK


----------



## RWK

@Elistra 

Mind of an ENTJ:


----------



## Elistra

ENTrePeneur said:


> Did you know Hitler was an ENTJ?
> 
> And look where hating got him.


I doubt he was ENTJ, honestly. Napoleon, probably. Hitler, no.



RWK said:


> @_Elistra_
> 
> Mind of an ENTJ:


I try to just think it, rather than saying it. Pissing off everyone within earshot is not generally conducive to one's long term interests.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Famous ENTJs
ENTJ personality | 16 Personality Types
http://www.the16types.info/vbulletin/showthread.php/14916-Hitler-ENTJ
ENTJ, Statistically the Best - ENTJ Forum

Do the research. It doesn't matter. Your ignorance is enough to criticize you on.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

(Oh..sorry, I forgot to tell you to press "Ctrl" + "F" to find Hitler. Should have known an ENTJ would need assistance with something so simple as finding a name on a reference.)


----------



## Alumina

ENTP, where's your lover now?


----------



## Elistra

ENTrePeneur said:


> Famous ENTJs
> ENTJ personality | 16 Personality Types
> http://www.the16types.info/vbulletin/showthread.php/14916-Hitler-ENTJ
> ENTJ, Statistically the Best - ENTJ Forum
> 
> Do the research. It doesn't matter. Your ignorance is enough to criticize you on.


Try doing some research, yourself? If you knew much of anything about his private life, you'd know he was an introvert. Given that this is the case, he could not possibly be an ENTJ. 

Silly ENTPs.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Dear ENTJ. As you have not *noticed*, as I said before, you don't *notice* little things like the fact that this is a "Criticize the personality type _*above*_ you" thread. Not "Criticize the guy you're mad at cuz you're losing an argument to him" thread.


----------



## Pendit76

Hitler was an extreme introvert. 

Famous INFJs - CelebrityTypes.com

Hey look, Hitler is not an ENTJ. He's far from it. 5 historians all agreed that Hitler was an introvert, and does this sound like something an ENTJ would say?: *"I do not know what horrified me most [during the depression]: the economic misery of my companions [or] their moral and ethical coarseness."

*


----------



## Elistra

I'm not blasting another ENTJ, there's no point in it, lol.



ENTrePeneur said:


> Dear ENTJ. As you have not *noticed*, as I said before, you don't *notice* little things like the fact that this is a "Criticize the personality type _*above*_ you" thread. Not criticize the guy you're mad at cuz you're losing an argument to him.


Still can't come up with a rebuttal, I see. Typical ENTP... fire off some silly nonsense, then change the subject and hope no one notices.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Ok, as I have pointed out before, ENTJs don't *n**otice* things like: Hitler did not care about ethics. He killed Jews. And anyone who got in his way. Does that sound ethical? No, it sounds like what was said above was a lie, which is typical ENTJ.


----------



## Alumina

ENTP can you calm down? I asked you where are all the INTJ's? @ENTrePeneur


----------



## ENTrePreneur

I'm calm.

If I knew where my best buds the INTJs or my lovers, the INFJs were, I would be with them.

I'm sorry if I offend anyone. I don't mean anything I say, and I'm not angry. I just enjoy banter. Did I get carried away? If so, I'm sorry.


----------



## Pendit76

"Hitler's strength as a leader is that he almost always works through the power of his persuasion; rarely does he command." 

"Hitler wanted to hear all about the [American] skyscrapers ... but failed utterly to draw logical conclusions from the information. .... [He was] passionately interested in the Ku Klux Klan. ... He seemed to think it was a political movement similar to his own."

That does not sound like an ENTJ to me. He didn't sound logical enough to me.

Here's a quote from Caesar, an ENTJ:
"*Caesar: "No one is so brave that he is not disturbed by some unexpected twist in his plan."*

Typical ENTP: just making baseless insults. At least get your facts right before mentioning Hitler, dude. I know it's hard for you to connect the dots, but c'mon!

Adolf Hitler quotes - CelebrityTypes.com

EDIT: I started writing this before the ENTP I was arguing with apologized. I need to stop taking things too far.


----------



## Alumina

Do you want an INFJ or INTJ to come and pick you up from this thread? 

@_ENTrePeneur_


----------



## an absurd man

Are you without a lover @_Alumina_? You sound jealous.

I love how this thread descended into chaos thanks to an ENTP being himself. Fucking classic.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

I'm not angry. I take things too far all the time. That's why I love INTJs (they tell me when "I'm annoying" and need to stop) and INFJs (cuz they (kinda) understand)

I didn't mean to insult y'all really...I was in the moment, typing the banter that came to mind.. (I'm good at that) As to Hitler's MBTI, there's much speculation. I really don't think a meager 5 historians validates his not being ENTJ, and I did see a large lack of research from y'all.(as in sources) (constructive criticism). 5 historians used to agree to a lot of things that are generally denied by historians today. Anyways...I don't want to hurt feelings. But to keep this thread moving, somebody criticize me now.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Lol, alumina's cool. but why do you care? @_Alumina
_


----------



## ENTrePreneur

It's ok. I love you too. @Alumina


----------



## Pendit76

an Absurd Man said:


> Are you without a lover @_Alumina_? You sound jealous.
> 
> I love how this thread descended into chaos thanks to an ENTP being himself. Fucking classic.


I think it was my fault, but no one noticed. 



> I reported the ENTP just because I don't like ENTPs. I hope he gets banned.


I hope your joking. He did NOTHING to that is deserving of a ban. If this was real life, I would probably have yelled and shit at him, but that's all he deserved. That said, I yell at everyone.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Lol. In real life y'all would have been able to see me and my face, and none of you would have thought I meant a word i said. lol (again) and Hello again INTJ.

Oh yeah. somebody criticize me to get this going again


----------



## ENTrePreneur

ENTrePeneur said:


> I LOVE YOU GUYS! (INTJs)





an Absurd Man said:


> I LOVE YOU TOO! <3 ENTPs





ENTrePeneur said:


> I find it ironic that the most critical personality types are on the criticize other types thread, loving each other.





Elistra said:


> I think they're trying to make the rest of us vomit.


 *Originally said something like "Hate, Hate, Hate"


ENTrePeneur said:


> Did you know Hitler was an ENTJ?
> 
> And look where hating got him.


So yeah, ironically, this got started by me and INTJ here loving on each other.


----------



## Alumina

ENTrePeneur said:


> Lol, alumina's cool. but why do you care? @_Alumina
> _


 I don't. I was trying to insult two personalities at once..



ENTrePeneur said:


> It's ok. I love you too. @_Alumina_


Oh, look an ENTJ


----------



## ENTrePreneur

I'm surprised. I thought INTPs knew the difference between an insult and a compliment. 

BTW...maybe I should leave..I think the problem is I'm too good at criticism..what do y'all think?


----------



## Elistra

Eh, damned troll ENTPs, what else can you expect? :wink:

I'm not pissed, and I would not want you banned.... even if you are a screwball. lol.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Darn. Now it's hard to criticize people.


----------



## Debaser

ENTPs suck.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Oh yeah, well, ENTPs suck, too!


----------



## Light_92

_Would you love do be as entrepeneur? Sadly, I see it for ENTJs better ... _


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

What's up with INTJs and nonsense grammar?


----------



## Yobi

INTP, Oh I'm disagreeing with you alright.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Speaking about grammar and spelling issues, it seems that INFPs are so off into dreamland that they don't know that there is no such word as "alright," but that's all right.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

At least she's not an ESFP.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Cold hearted AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Go cry me a river, ENFP.


----------



## Sparkling

ENTrePeneur said:


> At least she's not an ESFP.


Oh haha ................... that was so funny I forgot to laugh
Your retort was truly epic!


----------



## Yobi

This whole thread is mean. X D

:O I don't want someone to stick up for me ISTP.


----------



## Debaser

INFP, why would you even click on a thread that you knew was going to tie your panties in a knot? Did you come here just to kill the buzz?


----------



## Yobi

Debaser said:


> INFP, why would you even click on a thread that you knew was going to tie your panties in a knot? Did you come here just to kill the buzz?


To insult people who don't like knotted panties? ENTP.


----------



## Katzenjammer

INFPs and their pointless activities...


----------



## Sparkling

ESTJ making joke : "you better laugh or else .." *serious face*


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Keep talking ISTP. Your incompetence is amusing, although predictable.


----------



## Yobi

ENTrePeneur said:


> Keep talking ISTP. Your incompetence is amusing, although predictable.


Keep staying quiet ENTP. Hopefully everyone will forget you're there.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

In your dreams, INFP. If I kept quiet, someone else might realize you're here.


----------



## Sparkling

INFP: "Hush, I'm going to insult you .. but don't get mad"


----------



## Yobi

I got double critiques. XD 
@boogie Oh I'm not going to get mad. Your the one who is going to throw a tantrum.
*@ENTrePeneur *I control the slumber land with my INFPness more than you will ever do.


----------



## Sparkling

@Yobi
it is time to stop posting


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Well said, for an ISTP.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ENTPs trying to look determined is so funny. They only look goofy instead.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Typical INTP...doesn't know what "Determined" looks like, cuz they've never experienced determination...


----------



## kareem

Which stereotype came first? that ENTPs are assholes? or that assholes are ENTPs?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Look, the ENFP is trying to think!


----------



## Yobi

meh.. this thread only shows what you could be capable of if you wanted to insult someone..

i can't even make any good ones X D shows that i don't in IRL much.


----------



## Ellis Bell

Get your head out of the clouds, INFP. And stop crying while you're at it.


----------



## Dyslexicon

*criticizes*


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

I hate to break it to you INFJ, but you're not special.


----------



## Caged Within

Sunset in paradise said:


> hahaha, incredibly true to an istp's nature to have all the details of how they perceive another type works down to a T without any real understanding of what they're really talking about, then present it with sarcasm that achieves nothing other than show the world how narrow minded they really are.
> 
> have fun looking through that ISTP lense, the world must be a pretty dull place without a sense of wonder or imagination.


Translation: Bow down ISTP Untermensch before the Glorious INFJ Master Race! 

(They're just jokes, girl. Settle down)




BeardedAgam said:


> I hate to break it to you INFJ, but you're not special.


Stop trying to make cancer airborne and contagious simply because you can, INTP.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Every single time I go on this page, @Caged Within is always the last poster, preventing me from criticizing new types.
Is this some kind of sick ISTP joke? I'm sure you're very happy knowing you annoy me very mildly every day!


----------



## Caged Within

AppleCat said:


> Every single time I go on this page, @_Caged Within_ is always the last poster, preventing me from criticizing new types.
> Is this some kind of sick ISTP joke? I'm sure you're very happy knowing you annoy me very mildly every day!


Hey, you started it. Stop excessively shipping NarutoxSasuke yaoi on fanfiction.net, INFP, and maybe I'll give it a rest.


----------



## Sunset in paradise

i may have gone a bit defensive with my post i admit, but how can i not get defensive with your insensitive selves, ISTP :L


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Still on the doctor's pills, INFJ?


----------



## Bahburah

INFJ from what I've met you guys seem to not trust anyone. 
Very annoying sometimes.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

You mean an INTP has actually met somebody?


----------



## Bahburah

INFP make up your mind.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

INTP, watch out for that walllllll (CRASH!!!!)
Whoops. Too late.


----------



## Caged Within

Sunset in paradise said:


> i may have gone a bit defensive with my post i admit, but how can i not get defensive with your *insensitive selves*, ISTP :L










What on Earth gave you that idea, INFJ?
​


walking tourist said:


> INTP, watch out for that walllllll (CRASH!!!!)
> Whoops. Too late.


Stop posting shitty, pseudo-inspirational quotes on my facebook wall, ESFP. 

_ESFP: Those who do not inspire are those who are bound to perspire.


_​OH, GOD! IT BURNS! D:


----------



## Sunset in paradise

One of my crazy hunches  jk jjk. A series of bad experiences with istps online and offline


----------



## februarystars

Caged Within said:


> View attachment 81057
> 
> 
> What on Earth gave you that idea, INFJ?​


Why you so hot yet unreliable? (I managed to give you a compliment at the same time) (from an ISFP)


----------



## Caged Within

Sunset in paradise said:


> One of my crazy hunches  jk jjk. A series of bad experiences with istps online and offline


Well, maybe if you can look deep within your heart, maybe you can find the strength to forgive those ISTPs and recognize that they only represent a _small fraction_ of the ISTP population. 







































But seriously, just make sure to never formally invite people into your home, when your guests arrive. ISTPs cannot enter your home unless invited in. ISTPs also hold strong aversion to silver, garlic, and situations where we're forced to admit that cute things are actually cute. Good luck.




februarystars said:


> Why you so hot yet unreliable? (I managed to give you a compliment at the same time) (from an ISFP)


A part of what makes us hot is that we're unreliable....Well that, and how most ISTPs typically find work by carving raw diamonds with simply our abs...Yeah, that might factor into it. Don't fret though. Here's a great reference to help you secure your very own ISTP:

Key of Solomon aka The Devil’s Trap | the Hunting...


----------



## Sunset in paradise

that can be arranged i guess 
you're like the first reasonable ISTP i've ran into so far, defo changes my impression _a fraction _


----------



## Caged Within

Yep. I'm pretty awesome.


----------



## RWK

I'm surprised that you have internet connection, seeing as though you're probably alone in the middle of the woods hunting badgers for lunch. Don't forget to harvest firewood before sundown!


----------



## Caged Within

Stop repeatedly poking your index fingers together, while making a sour face, in order to illustrate your view of how same-sex marriage doesn't make sense, ISTJ.


----------



## Deductive Logic

Caged Within said:


> Stop repeatedly poking your index fingers together, while making a sour face, in order to illustrate your view of how same-sex marriage doesn't make sense, ISTJ.


Stop attempting to skydive near beaches to get an adrenaline rush, ISTP. It won't help you if you're dead.


----------



## themagicludicolo

Stop trying to one-up everybody you ENTP.


----------



## Praying Mantis

I cannot believe you talked me into infiltrating the UN building in order to set you up for your ad lib speech about world peace. 
_*sigh* _
I guess I shouldn't complain. That didn't end as badly as when you got us standing against the Ku Klux Klan. 
Damn it, next time we are staying with cards! And I'm not letting you talk me otherwise for the 728th time!


----------



## Caged Within

themagicludicolo said:


> stop trying to one-up everybody you entp.







​


----------



## Alumina

Oh oh we have an ISTP in the house ... and seems to be active. That's the thing, too much talk and whinging.


----------



## Caged Within

Stop editing the chemistry lab manuals, in order to make the freshman undergrads your personal methamphetamine cartel, INTP.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

what happened, istp? Jealous that you didn't plot that devious deed first? Then I'll give you the opportunity. See that chocolate shop over there? Get all of the dark chocolate with almonds and hazelnuts for me. Just sneak it out. hee hee.


----------



## februarystars

Caged Within said:


> A part of what makes us hot is that we're unreliable....Well that, and how most ISTPs typically find work by carving raw diamonds with simply our abs...Yeah, that might factor into it. Don't fret though. Here's a great reference to help you secure your very own ISTP:
> 
> Key of Solomon aka The Devil’s Trap | the Hunting...


I did secure my own ISTP once. A fun experience, but *never to be repeated* XD


----------



## Caged Within

walking tourist said:


> what happened, istp? Jealous that you didn't plot that devious deed first? Then I'll give you the opportunity. See that chocolate shop over there? Get all of the dark chocolate with almonds and hazelnuts for me. Just sneak it out. hee hee.



If I were to go to an ESFP Monastery, would I find you people chanting the word "swag", much like Buddhist Monks chant "Om" in their monasteries, or would I encounter Gregorian-style chants centering around how y'all "wake up in the morning feeling like P. Diddy?"




februarystars said:


> I did secure my own ISTP once. A fun experience, but *never to be repeated* XD












I hear ya.


----------



## Praying Mantis

I would guess that being insulted by a myriad of personalities is now listed as one of your Xtreme sports. Or does functioning as an absorbing dish of jibes bring out that adrenaline rush?


----------



## Deductive Logic

Stop being such a stick in the mud and actually socialize with people on matters relating to everyday life, ISTJ.


----------



## Annwuzhere

ENTP, stop being such a smartass and get a job that doesn't involve conning people.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

INFP, your emo poetry is neither original nor well written.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

INTP, there you go again, arguing just to hear yourself arguing. Unfortunately, your arguments make no sense whatsoever.


----------



## FakeLefty

ESFP, please stop trying to be the center of attention and please leave me alone! STAHP!!!


----------



## Caged Within

I want to criticize you, ISTP, but you just so happen to be perfect.


----------



## FolkCat1234

ISTP, you're so rebellious it's no wonder you couldn't even follow the thread rules.


----------



## Belzy

INTP, you are so heartless.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora

I've learned not to ask two questions in a row otherwise you are not going to answer both of them, INFP.


----------



## FakeLefty

Stop getting insights about me, INFJ. It's messing with my mind! Leave me be!


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ISTP, stop burning everything you pyromaniac.


----------



## FakeLefty

INTP, all you do is think and theorize. You never do anything!


----------



## Caged Within

ENTrePeneur said:


> I would raise a child, who, when they die, will leave a shadow of accomplishment behind so large that the lonely desk behind which you hide will seem illuminated.


Let's first work on losing your virginity first. Baby steps, friend. Baby steps.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Somebody's jealous.


----------



## Caged Within

ENTrePeneur said:


> Somebody's jealous.


I know. I'm quoting him.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Keep quoting. You'll start sounding smart.

(I would have said, "You'll begin to sound more intelligent, but I enjoyed the alliteration of "*s*tart *s*ounding *s*mart")


----------



## Caged Within

ENTrePeneur said:


> Keep quoting. You'll start sounding smart.
> 
> (I would have said, "You'll begin to sound more intelligent, but I enjoyed the alliteration of "*s*tart *s*ounding *s*mart")


The next Khaliel Gibran, ladies and gents.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Who's that?


----------



## Caged Within

ENTrePeneur said:


> Who's that?



Exactly.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Oh! You mean *Kahlil* Gibran?


----------



## Caged Within

ENTrePeneur said:


> Oh! You mean *Kahlil* Gibran?


You can use Google. Will wonders never cease?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

You can't spell. No surprise there.


----------



## Caged Within

ENTrePeneur said:


> You can't spell. No surprise there.


Because Arabic names are always spelled in one way in English. Oh wait.


----------



## Caged Within

Bitter ENTP is bitter.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Oh yes. Because _I'm_ the one who's bitter here.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Butter is better than bitter. Try to soften those harsh edges, entp.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

This post is null.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Butter is better than bitter. Try to soften those harsh edges, entp.


----------



## Caged Within

ENTrePeneur said:


> Oh yes. Because _I'm_ the one who's bitter here.


Glad you agree. I'm proud of you ENTP. The first step in fixing your problem is admitting that you have a problem.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Ok. I have a problem. Next step?


----------



## Caged Within

ENTrePeneur said:


> Ok. I have a problem. Next step?


Typically, it's learning to forgive yourself for your shortcomings, while at the same time, being fair enough to yourself to understand that you also have many redeeming qualities.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

You misspelled "shortcoming."


----------



## Corporal Lance

Huh, I would think that the razor wit of an INTJ would be a little sharper than the edge of said Doritios, but I've been wrong before...

And they're Pringles, thank you very much!


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Corporal Lance said:


> Huh, I would think that the razor wit of an INTJ would be a little sharper than the edge of said Doritios, but I've been wrong before...
> 
> And they're Pringles, thank you very much!


Uh-oh, the INTP's angry. At least his anger hasn't blinded him much yet. The last person to get mad on this thread even forgot how to look up a word in the dictionary.



walking tourist said:


> I found ENTP next to the definition for "witless," not "witty." Oh well...


But then again, it might just be an ESFP thing.


----------



## moeron.

You must always have the last laugh, must you not. There are more productive ways to help you feel better about yourself, ENTP. Let me know if you need some ideas.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

As if your crying is more productive, INFP?


----------



## drmiller100

BeardedAgam said:


> As if your crying is more productive, INFP?


you are mistyped - your post did not meet the minimum 256 lines required for any iNTP post.


----------



## Caged Within

No, ENTP. Putting on your résumé how you genetically-modified a chicken so it would grow 8 legs will not help get you a high-paying job at KFC. No matter how cost-effecting you push it as.


----------



## drmiller100

Caged Within said:


> No, ENTP. Putting on your résumé how you genetically-modified a chicken so it would grow 8 legs will not help get you a high-paying job at KFC. No matter how cost-effecting you push it as.


some people in the world have higher aspirations than changing the oil in the grease traps of KFC.


----------



## Caged Within

drmiller100 said:


> some people in the world have higher aspirations than changing the oil in the grease traps of KFC.


Helping to make pancreatic cancer airborne and contagious, simply because you can, is not a higher calling in life, ENTP.


----------



## drmiller100

Caged Within said:


> Helping to make pancreatic cancer airborne and contagious, simply because you can, is not a higher calling in life, ENTP.


Agreed, but the lightbulb was, and ENTP's have changed the world. If I need my oil changed, I know where to find you.


----------



## Caged Within

Terrorizing Gotham City with Joker-themed death traps is so 80s, ENTP. I don't know why you continue. Take the hint. Bats is clearly not into you.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Go wash the laundry, ISTP.


----------



## Caged Within

Banishing your partner to the Phantom Zone with your dimensional disrupter isn't what your partner meant by "needing space", ENTP.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Just because you might not like it doesn't mean she wouldn't. Not everyone thinks like you, ISTP, and thank goodness for that.


----------



## Calmwolf

I wouldn't want to think like an ENTP too.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Either, INTJ, either, "I wouldn't want to think like an ENTP either."


----------



## Caged Within

ENTrePeneur said:


> Not everyone thinks like you, ISTP, and thank goodness for that.











What do you mean by that, ENTP? ​


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Are you laughing or crying? I can't tell.


----------



## Caged Within

Crying? What is that? Some new vegan dish that's taking liberal arts schools by storm?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

You know better than I do, ISTP.


----------



## Caged Within

Why would you talk about it if you don't know much about it?


----------



## drmiller100

Caged Within said:


> Why would you talk about it if you don't know much about it?


sometimes the insults, well, I guess it is not worth explaining. 

We talk about things to LEARN. Do you learn?


----------



## Caged Within

drmiller100 said:


> Do you learn?


Nah. Though I do enjoy beating up people that learn, stealing their money, and throwing them inside the nearest locker. I'm awesome like that.


----------



## Moya

Seeing as you're an ISTP...you're probably not joking.


----------



## Caged Within

Amenamy said:


> Seeing as you're an ISTP...you're probably not joking.


*I'm serious.*










*This is my serious face.*​


----------



## Brian1

And that's probably the only time you'll ever have contact with the rest of the world ISTP, when you're beating up someone.


----------



## drmiller100

Brian1 said:


> And that's probably the only time you'll ever have contact with the rest of the world ISTP, when you're beating up someone.


hey look - someone hacked an ESTP's account and typed something.


----------



## Brian1

Not one of the most caring types around, are we ENTP?


----------



## drmiller100

Brian1 said:


> Not one of the most caring types around, are we ENTP?


shouldn't you be out selling burial plots in swamp land?


----------



## HowDareThey

You make plenty of logical sense, but you're not seeing the forest for the trees! Where is your sense of vision? Where is your imagination?


----------



## HowDareThey

Darn, I did something wrong! I thought an ISTJ was right above me! Now my quote makes no sense!


----------



## HowDareThey

Sorry. Trying to figure out how to delete my own posts. Have been away from this site for awhile.


----------



## drmiller100

HowDareThey said:


> Sorry. Trying to figure out how to delete my own posts. Have been away from this site for awhile.


no worries. no one else takes you nearly as seriously as you do.


----------



## Caged Within

Is it cold up there, ENTP? You know...On your pedestal?


----------



## drmiller100

Caged Within said:


> Is it cold up there, ENTP? You know...On your pedestal?


a bit. could you turn up the heat a bit, and turn down the fan? 

oh. 

And hurry.


----------



## insultfashioner

ENTP, you spend so much time correcting others, but get shitty when I slice your ideas open, as though it should be hard for me. 

~Kisses


----------



## Caged Within

drmiller100 said:


> a bit. could you turn up the heat a bit, and turn down the fan?
> 
> 
> oh.
> 
> 
> And hurry.




Sorry, ENTP. The 13th Amendment is still in effect. I don't have to listen to you anymore. Also, a little cardio wouldn't kill you.


----------



## drmiller100

alas, to both the ISTP, and INTP, 

NO ONE CARES.


----------



## Caged Within

If you really didn't care, why did you bother responding?


----------



## drmiller100

Caged Within said:


> If you really didn't care, why did you bother responding?


Fe. A strange thing where I try to help others even though I gain nothing personally from it. 

You would not understand.


----------



## Caged Within

Is this what you call humanitarianism? That's like starving people in Kenya, and saying you're doing it so as to help them pursue their dreams in professional modeling.


----------



## drmiller100

Caged Within said:


> Is this what you call humanitarianism? That's like starving people in Kenya, and saying you're doing it so as to help them pursue their dreams in professional modeling.


Humanitarianism would be taking keyboards away from ISTP's so as to not annoy the intellects.


----------



## Caged Within

Yay. Censorship. Because true intellectuals hate being addressed and challenged by those that disagree with them. Oh, by the way, did you get over your fear of the dark, by having your head so firmly up your ass?


----------



## drmiller100

Caged Within said:


> Yay. Censorship. Because true intellectuals hate being addressed and challenged by those that disagree with them. Oh, by the way, did you get over your fear of the dark, by having your head so firmly up your ass?


Actually, you failed there. ENTP's love a great debate from someone comparable debate skills, and we'd be the last to promote censorship. 
But hey. At least we didn't get personal here as ISTP's are famous for understanding friendly debates and thread topics.


----------



## Caged Within

drmiller100 said:


> Actually, you failed there. ENTP's love a great debate from someone comparable debate skills, and we'd be the last to promote censorship.


All animals are equal but some are more equal than others. Got it.




drmiller100 said:


> ISTP's are famous for understanding friendly debates and thread topics.


That's actually correct, ENTP. I'm proud of you. Here's your smiling "Good Job!" star sticker and your sugar cookie with the sprinkles. I know you like sprinkles.


----------



## insultfashioner

drmiller100 said:


> Fe. A strange thing where I try to help others even though I gain nothing personally from it.
> 
> You would not understand.


I've seen few things as narcissistic, self-aggrandizing, and masturbatory as an ENTP trying to "help" someone. 
Maybe ask them first, or check intention versus results. For example, we did not ask for your help (foolishness, I know), and I would call the results inconclusive.


----------



## drmiller100

i think it is pretty cool I can manage to derail an "insult the type above you" thread, but I guess it was populated recently by IxTP's.

They don't usually seem to care what anyone else wants as long as they get to think they think and think someone cares.


----------



## Caged Within

drmiller100 said:


> They don't usually seem to care what anyone else wants as long as they get to think they think and think someone cares.


http://therealrevo.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/th_irony.gif


----------



## moeron.

come on now, children.


----------



## Caged Within

moeron. said:


> come on now, children.


Ew. Pedo.


----------



## insultfashioner

drmiller100 said:


> i think it is pretty cool I can accomplish something immeasurable/unprovable by my own improvised standards. I think everything I do is cool.


And scene.

You're worse than the cat that falls off a bed, rolls over, and starts licking itself like the accident was planned. As long as you can pat yourself on the back, you're always successful (except for the deeper part of an ENTP that I know craves affirmation/social acceptance/admiration). You're trying to bluff us into thinking you've done/said anything at all.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

INTP, your insult of another type (not the one above you) was exceptionally verbose. Apparently, being concise is not a typical INTP trait.


----------



## drmiller100

insultfashioner said:


> And scene.
> 
> You're worse than the cat that falls off a bed, rolls over, and starts licking itself like the accident was planned. As long as you can pat yourself on the back, you're always successful (except for the deeper part of an ENTP that I know craves affirmation/social acceptance/admiration). You're trying to bluff us into thinking you've done/said anything at all.


small words. title of the thread is criticize the personality type above you.
so. we are supposed to insult the personality type of the previous poster. 

You and your ISTP hero keep insulting me. Me Personally. Don't insult me. Insult my personality type. My type is ENTP. So, insult ENTP's. 

Now then. INTP's have troubles keeping up, so it is fine, we understand. 

best wishes,
d


----------



## insultfashioner

drmiller100 said:


> Now then. INTP's have troubles keeping up, so it is fine, we understand.
> 
> best wishes,
> d


Um, first I insulted your type, a la the rules, then you called us both out. Surely you expected a response, and congratulations there. Who can't keep up here? I'm insulting you because you're a particularly annoying, humorless example of an ENTP, and I would hate to paint you as a good example. 

And yes, sometimes I struggle to be concise. Trust an ESFP to miss the forest for the trees.

(this is all in good fun, right?)


----------



## Lettusaurus

I dated an INTP once. Very unoriginal lovers.


----------



## drmiller100

Lettusaurus said:


> ENTP's are lame.


and their penises are too big (the guys anyway)


----------



## insultfashioner

ENTPs are tools who need to stop touching themselves


----------



## Lettusaurus

INTP's have smelly rotten vaginas


----------



## insultfashioner

with teeth


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

ENTP and INTP, this is supposed to be an insult forum, not a running gag. But if you are distracted from insulting the above type, you can just chant the following mantra: ESFPs are awesome, clever, and creative.
Go for it.


----------



## Caged Within

Lettusaurus said:


> ENTPs have smelly rotten vaginas


There. Fixed it for you.



walking tourist said:


> ENTP and INTP, this is supposed to be an insult forum, not a running gag. But if you are distracted from insulting the above type, you can just chant the following mantra: ESFPs are awesome, clever, and creative.
> Go for it.



Stop trying to sabotage my fun, ESFP.


----------



## Lettusaurus

ISTP, once again coming in too slow and failing at the game.


----------



## insultfashioner

walking tourist said:


> waaah, rules, waaaaaaaaah


-esfp


----------



## insultfashioner

Honestly, the only thing that's gonna derail this thread is counting on ENTPs to be clever or insightful. If we aren't careful we will have a full-on circle jerk of these assholes making rotten vagina jokes for the next ten pages.


----------



## Lettusaurus

Bahaha, and it would drive the INTP's crazy.. because they don't have a sense of humor... and have rotten vaginas


----------



## insultfashioner

ENTPs have to love themselves because they need constant admiration not to end it all, and they aren't gonna get it from anyone else.


----------



## drmiller100

insultfashioner said:


> ENTPs have to love themselves because they need constant admiration not to end it all, and they aren't gonna get it from anyone else.


intp's don't get laid much. makes them grumpy


----------



## Caged Within

Stop pretending that your right hand counts, ENTP.


----------



## insultfashioner

drmiller100 said:


> intp's don't get laid much.


except when they're gay


----------



## Lettusaurus

INTPs have no idea what it's like to be popular. I'm sorry you'll probably never really fit in. Also, your hygiene is typically lacking, and you can't create ideas for yourselves. You rely on creative people to feed them to you in order to improve them. However, you'll always finish second place, because they weren't your ideas to begin with. And you'd probably be a little happier in life if you could learn to love yourself. Though, that's a pretty challenging task considering what a shitty personality you have.


----------



## Caged Within

You're not really popular, ENTP. Your head is just so large, from you ego, that it has its own gravitational pull.


----------



## drmiller100

Caged Within said:


> You're not really popular, ENTP. Your ego is just so large that it has its own gravitational pull.


that is not ego, that is charsimatic pull.

your mother was a hamster, and your father smelled of elderberries.


----------



## Lettusaurus

ISTP missing the point, yet again. By pointing out one personality types downfalls does not necessarily mean that I possess those traits in large. Now go back to your little dumb person area.


----------



## Lettusaurus

oh. messed up the flow. ENTPs are crazy!


----------



## Caged Within

"I'm not a monster. I'm just ahead of the curve."

- The Joker, Chairman of the ENTP Board of America


----------



## The Hungry One

You are too sexy. It isn't fair and throws off the balance of the universe.


----------



## Caged Within

The Hungry One said:


> You are too sexy. It isn't fair and throws off the balance of the universe.


It's my curse, babe. Just something I gotta soldier on and live with.


----------



## insultfashioner

Lettusaurus said:


> You rely on creative people to feed them to you in order to improve them. However, you'll always finish second place, because they weren't your ideas to begin with. And you'd probably be a little happier in life if you could learn to love yourself.


Hello pot, kettle here.

I thought ENTPs would be better at this thread, but like always irritating flash and no substance. I don't even know why they're considered intellectuals. 

You only consider yourself popular because you're fine with negative attention, and loads of it.


----------



## insultfashioner

Caged Within said:


> It's my curse, babe. Just something I gotta soldier on and live with.


I find people who hate, criticize, and shut everything down super sexy. Really tho. I love it.


----------



## Caged Within

insultfashioner said:


> I find people who hate, criticize, and shut everything down super sexy. Really tho. I love it.


Ha. Thanks, sweetheart. Good to know I'm not the only one having a ball.


----------



## Corporal Lance

Shouldn't you be ordering a completely ridiculous and complicated brew at Starbucks wearing a knit cap and lens-less glasses only to complain about how they botched your Frappamachioto iced hot chocolate by adding a dollop of too much cream instead of complaining on a forum, ISTP? Or are you there right now and just stealing their wi-fi?


----------



## Caged Within

No, ENTJ. You don't need to wipe off all that nuclear ash, to show me line graphs about how cost-productive your plans were. Really. It's fine.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Come back when you do something new that hasn't been heard of before, ISTP.


----------



## lilahcub

ENTP - flakey


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Umm....I'm an ENTP, ENTP.....


----------



## lilahcub

Typo. I realised as soon as I posted it and edited it. You were too fast.


----------



## candycanebones

Your full of it, ENTP. Your good at making deflective remarks, _very good._ I guess it's essential when you lack any kind of substance underneath.


----------



## Maegamikko

Well, I don't see anything wrong! Nothing to criticize here! (thumbs up)


----------



## Maegamikko

Damn, someone replied before. ISFP, you're a hipster.


----------



## QrivaN

Calm down, ISFP. It's not the end of the world; I can just go buy some more donuts, okay?


----------



## Maegamikko

WaIT I just insulted myself I fucked up I'm so sorry


----------



## QrivaN

Dang ENTP, always gotta cut people off to get your point across. Was it really that important?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

I love you INFJ. Nothing to criticize.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

oh well...unrequited love...I'm used to it...  then again, I don't even know if it is love...or even if I know how to love...(negative Fi cognative)


----------



## candycanebones

qrivan said:


> calm down, isfp. It's not the end of the world; i can just go buy some more donuts, okay?


ok


----------



## candycanebones

I secretly really like ENTPs also, that's why I spend so much time insulting them on this thread...


----------



## Maegamikko

candycanebones said:


> I secretly really like ENTPs also, that's why I spend so much time insulting them on this thread...


You know you love me. You don't know me, but you love me. :3


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Everybody loves you, gorgeous...


----------



## candycanebones

123itsmarie said:


> You know you love me. You don't know me, but you love me. :3


Yes, giving me a picture to work with was your mistake, ENTP *creepy chuckle, heavy breathing, etc*


----------



## ENTrePreneur

We (try, we don't know how, though) to love you, too, ISFP


----------



## candycanebones

ENTrePeneur said:


> We (try, we don't know how, though) to love you, too, ISFP


Oh no... You might as well have said "It's not you, it's me" :sad:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

I'm sorry....I don't know how to love anybody! The only tears I shed are those over the fact that I don't have feelings...


----------



## Maegamikko

candycanebones said:


> Yes, giving me a picture to work with was your mistake, ENTP *creepy chuckle, heavy breathing, etc*


What!? ;~;


----------



## candycanebones

123itsmarie said:


> What!? ;~;


It's better if I don't go into detail. better for you, trust me...


----------



## candycanebones

ENTrePeneur said:


> I'm sorry....I don't know how to love anybody! The only tears I shed are those over the fact that I don't have feelings...


Ah, this isn't supposed to be an insult yourself thread 

You just gotta develop that Fe. But if your feeling incomplete for whateer reason, don't. All types have their own set of tools. Sometimes it's a party, sometimes it's not. Just know, whatever you're tools, you'll have your own way of overcoming problems.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

I have Fe and I don't want to..it was forced upon me by society.... whatever lol ok


----------



## candycanebones

ENTrePeneur said:


> I have Fe and I don't want to..it was forced upon me by society.... whatever lol ok


When society becomes a problem I just lose the cellphone and do my own thing for a while


----------



## CelticaNoir

No wonder I haven't been able to reach you, ISFP.


----------



## Lemxn

I hate how happy you can be, but sometimes I just love it.


----------



## DarkWolf

Emo.


----------



## VioletEvergarden

^Tries to be as cool as ISTPs but isn't.


----------



## Caged Within

How does it feel to know that Hugh Jackman makes millions out of pretending to be a caricature of you, ISTP?


----------



## Mange

ISTPs are mean :crying:


----------



## Xenograft

Unknown personality people shouldn't comment on these things b_ecause I can't critique your personality type because there_ _ISN'T *ONE.

**;_;*_


----------



## Caged Within

thankxxyou said:


> ISTPs are mean :crying:


So if you add up a certain number of people, and divide that number by the number of people you have, you get an ISTP?


----------



## candycanebones

Caged Within said:


> So if you add up a certain number of people, and divide that number by the number of people you have, you get an ISTP?


You just summed up all of an ISTPs deficiencies with one statement. You guys ruin feelings, but you won't admit it, to compensate (for this nagging void) you will continue to intellectualize them to death and ruin it for everybody else.


----------



## Caged Within

candycanebones said:


> You just summed up all of an ISTPs deficiencies with one statement. You guys ruin feelings, but you won't admit it, instead you will continue to intellectualize them to death and ruin it for everybody else.












*...Fee..lings?...*​


----------



## candycanebones

Caged Within said:


> ...Fee..lings?...


Baby steps :happy: you can do it!


----------



## Caged Within

candycanebones said:


> Baby steps :happy: you can do it!


Can't I just help you change your oil instead? Seriously though, what are feelings? Can we do 50/50? Can I call a friend? Regis would've let me call a friend.


----------



## candycanebones

Caged Within said:


> Can't I just help change your oil instead? Seriously though, what are feelings? Can we do 50/50? Can I call a friend?


 feeling types are babies, until it comes to feelings, then it's the thinking types


----------



## Unforeseen Challenges

Perhaps you should actually get up and do something ISFP?


----------



## wientmg

How incredibly articulate of you! Thank you for deigning to gift us with your superior opinions, ENTP. When you stop being a sociopath, I'll be sure to give you a return gift. Why waste the effort when all you feel presently is arrogance, right?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

@ the ENTP two posts above me

It's about time somebody with some sense posted here again. i was about to think that ENTPs weren't the only ones that could completely derail a thread.
@ENFP

Wow........nice try, but go back to bed. Yes, I know you can't sleep, I don't care. At least I"m not so caught up in everyone else's difficulties that I never get anywhere.


----------



## wientmg

Right, your problem is that you're too busy causing difficulties... Well, that, and trying to figure out how to make love with yourself to finally consummate your interminable self-congratulations. I would tell you that the world doesn't revolve around you, but you'd probably just try to argue me down.


----------



## drmiller100

wientmg said:


> Right, your problem is that you're too busy causing difficulties... Well, that, and trying to figure out how to make love with yourself to finally consummate your interminable self-congratulations. I would tell you that the world doesn't revolve around you, but you'd probably just try to argue me down.


it turns out we really don't care HOW YOU FRIGGING FEEL.

just 

don't

care


----------



## Caged Within

drmiller100 said:


> it turns out we really don't care HOW YOU FRIGGING FEEL.
> 
> just
> 
> don't
> 
> care


Of course you don't. That why you replied to him using caps lock, giving the impression that you were standing on your chair, yelling at your computer screen.


----------



## wientmg

And here, we see why I wanted to avoid the argument - ENTPs think they win all the time, when in fact, the other people simply have something more fun to do than waste time with non sequiturs - for example, getting a lobotomy.
Where in my comment did I mention my feelings? Actually, don't waste my time with an answer.

Dammit! Always too late.


----------



## Caged Within

wientmg said:


> Dammit! Always too late.


You gotta be fast, man....Like a male ENXP in bed.


----------



## wientmg

How would you know how a male ENxP performs in bed? Do you spend much time watching?


----------



## Caged Within

wientmg said:


> How would you know how a male ENxP performs in bed? Do you spend much time watching?


Not watching. Doing. ;D


----------



## wientmg

First off, good taste 

and now, Then you must be doing something wrong for him to want it over so quickly.

P.s. I don't think other people realize how intensely I anticipate replies to this thread.


----------



## Caged Within

wientmg said:


> First off, good taste


Ehhhh. I have a thing for obnoxious people. 



wientmg said:


> First off, good taste
> 
> and now, Then you must be doing something wrong for him to want it over so quickly.


You guys can cum on demand? Is that how ENXPs escape from predators?


----------



## wientmg

Taking and keeping for yourself something/one you don't appreciate is the act of a philistine. Additionally, you just called yourself a predator... from whom the men you fuck need to escape. I don't really have to do anything here.


----------



## Caged Within

wientmg said:


> Taking and keeping for yourself something/one you don't appreciate is the act of a philistine. Additionally, you just called yourself a predator... from whom the men you fuck need to escape. I don't really have to do anything here.


This is the joke.

This is your head.

As you can see, the joke went over your head.


----------



## insultfashioner

You don't have to bone an ENTP. I volunteer, and I don't require a mirror to look in. 

Just don't talk during because I also don't need a running commentary of the obvious.


----------



## Caged Within

insultfashioner said:


> Just don't talk during because I also don't need a running commentary of the obvious.


Done deal. Odd though. NTs usually love the dirty talk. Also, don't worry. You'll be making enough noise for the both us.


----------



## Elistra

Get a room.


----------



## drmiller100

Shouldn't you be out cutting eyeballs off of babies you find ugly?


----------



## Elistra

Shouldn't you be out blowing shit up somewhere? 

Whether human is aesthetically pleasing or not, every human is allowed a maximum of two (2) eyeballs. I only cut out the supernumerary ones.


----------



## Caged Within

That's not right, ENTJ. Just because most terrorists are ENTPs doesn't mean most ENTPs are terrorists. You're playing on stereotypes, and that's wrong. Multiculturalism works, ENTJ, but only if you work with it.


----------



## drmiller100

entp's are not terrorists who get killed. we live that for the iSTP's.


----------



## Caged Within

drmiller100 said:


> entp's are not terrorists who get killed. we live that for the iSTP's.


*ISTP dies and is sent to Heaven*

ISTP: Where are my 72 virgins, that ENTP promised?

72, Male, Pizza-Faced, INTP, WoW players: Hi, ISTP!

ISTP:.......I knew I should have listened to my mother and went to law school....


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

is babbling a usual istp trait, lol?


----------



## Caged Within

It's part of why we're so good at oral.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

LOL, that's too funny to criticize.



Caged Within said:


> It's part of why we're so good at oral.


----------



## insultfashioner

"This baby is ugly. Maybe you should cut out its eyes."-ENTP

Why don't you just let the ENTJs develop a ruthless plot that makes some fucking sense.


----------



## moeron.

Don't think too much, you'll forget how to smile.


----------



## Brian1

A criticism like that sounds deeply rooted in pain, like you were hurt early in life, and it's just now you're letting your repressed memory out. You might want to grow some balls, a thicker skin, then you wouldn't be so prone to lash out at innocent people INFP.


----------



## Calmwolf

I find all of you to be extremely humorous. Now, to find other specimen to observe.


----------



## CelticaNoir

Not me, INTJ. The last time one of you had me as an experimental subject, you ran me straight and clear out of town.


----------



## basicallyrun

It would have been a whole lot faster/easier if you wouldn't always have been so easily distracted, ENFP.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

It would be helpful if you did get distracted, intj. Your bulging eyes when you concentrate like that are frightening and remind me of a B-grade horror movie.


----------



## BrownSugar

(ESFP males) No i don't want to play beer pong, do the cinnamon challenge, or loan you money so you can buy a new ward drobe from brooks brothers, ralph lauren, etc..


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Get back to that evil Zooey Deschanel movie you came from, ENFP!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

INTP, did you misplace your calculator again? You've got fingers. Use them for adding.


----------



## drmiller100

someone who can type signed on as an ESFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kynx

drmiller100 said:


> someone who can type signed on as an ESFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:laughing: 

:shocked: An ENTP impressed by somebody other than himself!!!!!


----------



## moeron.

Criticism doesn't count if you level it with a compliment, INFP. :dry:


----------



## Kynx

It doesn't count if you're just using it as an excuse to criticise yourself again.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Haha, the infp self criticism program has failed to work again.


----------



## Elistra

Apparently, even INFPs find it hard to rake an INFP over the coals. :tongue:


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

You know that if you are a dictator you will be killed in a revolt, ENTJ.


----------



## Calmwolf

But you wouldn't be able to start that revolt in the first place, INTP.


----------



## insultfashioner

Go ahead and start one so we can learn from your numerous mistakes, INTJ.


----------



## Unforeseen Challenges

Perhaps if you put your research skills to any good use you could help him INtp.


----------



## Maegamikko

No complaints here! roud:


----------



## an absurd man

Really, ENTP? Coming into the "Criticize the personality type above you!" thread to compliment your own type... no one puts you on a pedestal except yourself so what are you overcompensating for?


----------



## Maegamikko

I bet you stomp on kittens in your free time, INTJ. You genuinely just made me sad.


----------



## The_Wanderer

Damn heartless troll, ENTP.


----------



## Caged Within

The_Wanderer said:


> Damn heartless troll, ENTP.


So that's why the gameplay in Kingdom Hearts is so fun. The antagonists are ENTPs. Thanks for not paying attention to pinwheel long enough to answer that for me, ENFP.


----------



## drmiller100

get a life istp. video games are for nerds with no social skills.


----------



## BrownSugar

INTP: I gave you the mind blowing idea that will change science as you know it, but you don't expect ME to implement it do you? Pfftt I got some weed to smoke.


----------



## The_Wanderer

ENFPs are stupid fairies with their hollow heads in the clouds, ENFP.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Spoken like a true ENFP.


----------



## Caged Within

http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/#/watch?v=6alOnuN-wCY

^A helpful guide on how to talk like a true ENTP.


----------



## The_Wanderer

You guys are actually pretty cool... for robots, ISTP.


----------



## Caged Within

Thank you, ENFP. I'll remember to make you a famous movie star in our ISTP Matrix, as we take what remains of you and the rest of the pathetic, Myers-Briggs resistance and force you all to be our unwilling power batteries.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Caged Within said:


> http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=%2F#/watch?v=6alOnuN-wCY
> 
> ^A helpful guide on how to talk like a true ENTP.


Like a true ISTP...doesn't know how to post a link that works...


----------



## Caged Within

ENTrePeneur said:


> Like a true ISTP...doesn't know how to post a link that works...


It works. Your mom's Net Nanny software probably just blocked it. Just hack through it like you usually do, when you look up whatever the hell you whack off to, ENTP.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

No...it's not blocked..the link just brings me to youtube.com...not a specific place on youtube. Please fix it, I'm dying to see your failed attempt at legitimately criticizing someone.


----------



## drmiller100

entp's are brilliant, and do not follow rules very well.


----------



## insultfashioner

Stfu ever. The last sound after total entropy will be the self-important chatter of an ENTP.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

At least we communicate.


----------



## princeharvey55

Hey ENTP do you know how to act? XD hahaha peace


----------



## Brown93

Take the metal pole out of your ass, fucking square.


----------



## Brown93

drmiller100 said:


> Has there ever been an INFJ with a relationship longer than 10 years?


Yeah my INFJ mum has been married to my ENTJ dad for over 20


----------



## Brown93

insultfashioner said:


> self-important chatter of an ENTP.


AHAH, love it. Yeah there's not much worse than my flamboyant ENTP uncle telling us all his over exaggerated stories at family meals/get togethers....

... Apart from how obvious my INTJ grandfather makes it that he utterly despises him...

... Or when my other grandfather who's an ENTJ starts snapping his fingers at the waiters and making complaints over the most petty things... *facepalm*


----------



## fatality

Caged Within said:


> Suge Knight is to Hip Hop as Hitler is to NFs. He was proof that not all NFs were fit to be in the Myers Briggs Petting Zoo.
> 
> Oh. Just for fun:




this is a genius post ! keep up the good work !


----------



## drmiller100

insultfashioner said:


> Stfu ever. The last sound after total entropy will be the self-important chatter of an ENTP.


obviously total entropy has not been reached if there is an ENTP still left around. 

duh.


----------



## insultfashioner

I trust you to find a way to make dark matter sing (and then expect everyone else to help you implement)


----------



## Caged Within

I used to know a stripper whose stage name was "Dark Matter". She knew how to a rock a pole, on or off stage, if you know what I mean. Oh, and INTPs have cooties.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

You didn't take the stripper's car apart and leave it in pieces because you got distracted, did you, istp?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ESFP, are you sure you understand your own signature? Amoebas can't read, you know that right?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

intp, you're an amoeba wanna be. you're so trapped in your swirling, nonsensical thought pattern and you just want freedom.



BeardedAgam said:


> ESFP, are you sure you understand your own signature? Amoebas can't read, you know that right?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

ESFPs will be the only personality type after total entropy


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

does it scare you to know that soon you will become an esfp??


----------



## ENTrePreneur

I'd rather die.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

You are doomed to live your worst nightmare, ENTP.
*wicked cackle*



ENTrePeneur said:


> I'd rather die.


----------



## basicallyrun

*snorts* I'm not even sure you could finish a puzzle for three-year-olds, let alone pull _that _​off.


----------



## Caged Within

walking tourist said:


> You are doomed to live your worst nightmare, ENTP.
> *wicked cackle*




When was the last time you prayed, and it wasn't over a toilet seat, ESFP?



basicallyrun said:


> *snorts* I'm not even sure you could finish a puzzle for three-year-olds, let alone pull _that _​off.


I don't think dismissing the Nuremberg Code as "Cock-blocking" is the best way to secure grant money for your research, INTJ.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

INTJ jealousy of more awesome personality types (mainly ESFP) is an dramatic event worthy of depiction in grand opera.



basicallyrun said:


> *snorts* I'm not even sure you could finish a puzzle for three-year-olds, let alone pull _that _​off.


----------



## drmiller100

show us your tits.


----------



## Caged Within

drmiller100 said:


> show us your tits.



* *















*Before you say it, yes. They are real.*
*
*


*
*
​


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Wow..it may be all you have, but for a guy, you're pretty sexy


----------



## Caged Within

I guess that's what passes for a compliment in ENTPopia. I'll take it.


----------



## Kieran

@Caged Within? sounds about right since ISTPs don't care how anyone else feels


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Oh...and feeling is important, isn't it INFP


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora

I'm surprised you were able to finish that compliment, ENTP.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Even though you hurt me, INFJ, I still love you. Don't worry...I won't make you drink your own medicine


----------



## Lemxn

Can we run into the park with an Unicorn while you tell me how sentimental I am and I try to shut you up? Don't forget the unicorn.


----------



## CelticaNoir

Only if I get to set several dragons on you, INFJ.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

CelticaNoir said:


> Only if I get to set several dragons on you, INFJ.


Are you kidding? You like DRAGONS? you mean the pink cuddly creaturesin children's stories. No man, Unicorns are the dark evil creatures of the world. I'd rather fight 2 * 10^200013 dragons than one unicorn.


----------



## electricky

Oh you ENFPs and your cheesy displays of mythological creature fueled heroism......



*And you goshdarneded ENTPs always interupting people, don't even know where to start with you guys....


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Only cuz you love and understand us, ENTP.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

ENTP, stop looking in the mirror when you insult the type above you... which is yours.... um... never mind... keep up the good work.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

I love you, ESFP.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Too sexy and awesome, you're stealing my spotlight.


----------



## Unforeseen Challenges

You might want to curb your habits ENTP, because States are starting to outlaw laughing and doing nothing while watching a crime take place.


----------



## Caged Within

No, ENTP. I don't think "I did it for the lulz" is a viable defense within the American court system.


----------



## The_Wanderer

No, ISTP. That wolf avatar is not a suitable alternative to a motorcycle avatar.


----------



## Caged Within

I know. The other ISTPs wouldn't allow me into their 70s-metal-poster-laden, tree fort, ENFP.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

You ruined my beautiful laboratory ISTP.


----------



## Caged Within

The frialator, at the Roscoe's Chicken and Waffles, wasn't lab equipment to begin with, INTP. Sterilize your plates of endospores somewhere else.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Are you still mad about the time I sterilized you, ISTP?


----------



## Caged Within

BeardedAgam said:


> Are you still mad about the time I sterilized you, ISTP?


Sort of. Though you saved me a fortune on magnum condoms, what am I going to do with ones I still have? I would use them as beverage coasters, but people give me weird looks.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Caged Within said:


> Sort of. Though you saved me a fortune on magnum condoms, what am I going to do with ones I still have? I would use them as beverage coasters, but people give me weird looks.


Your good economy won't last long though. The last time your economy was good it only lasted two days.


----------



## Caged Within

BeardedAgam said:


> Your good economy won't last long though. The last time your economy was good it only lasted two days.


You're seriously underestimating an ISTP's love of when everything goes to shit, INTP. 

Here's a list of the groups that want the apocalypse to happen:

1. ISTPs.
2. Fundamentalist, Right-Wing Christians.
3. ISTPs again.
4. Did I mention ISTPs?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

caged within said:


> you're seriously underestimating an istp's love of when everything goes to shit, intp.
> 
> Here's a list of the groups that want the apocalypse to happen:
> 
> 1. Istps.
> 2. Fundamentalist, right-wing christians.
> 3. Istps again.
> 4. Did i mention istps?


happy birthday!


----------



## Caged Within

ENTrePeneur said:


> happy birthday!


Call it a hunch, but I don't think this is what people mean when they ask you to be "sweeter", ENTP.


----------



## Lemxn

Do you want a hug, ISTP?


----------



## Maybe Mercury

Want to actually accomplish your purpose in life, INFJ?


----------



## DemonAbyss10

Seems an ISTP needs to get the ball rolling and start obeying regulations!


----------



## Caged Within

Lemxn said:


> Do you want a hug, ISTP?



Depends....Does it have to be with your arms? 



DemonAbyss10 said:


> Seems an ISTP needs to get the ball rolling and start obeying regulations!


It's really rude of you, you know. Making those people orgasm, just by looking in their direction, like that. Think of their laundry bills.


----------



## Maybe Mercury

Oh, ISTP. Are we really going to do another subversive compliment? How terribly creative of you.


----------



## Caged Within

How do you not get dizzy, ISTP? Your eyes roll more than Jay-Z's, tacky, chrome rims.


----------



## Maybe Mercury

Why so chatty now, ISTP? Is it because you spent all day in your room alone?


----------



## Caged Within

No, ISTP. You can't get tribal tats, and be a ginger.


----------



## DemonAbyss10

Nope ISTP, you really have stayed in your room alone, haven't you?


----------



## Caged Within

DemonAbyss10 said:


> Nope ISTP, you really have stayed in your room alone, haven't you?


My lab, actually. And no. I didn't forget the word "meth" before it.


----------



## DemonAbyss10

Yes, more transgressions you ISTP scum.


----------



## Caged Within

Why project your grief unto me, ISTP?


----------



## Modal Soul

ENTP - you're too perfect for your own good.


----------



## an absurd man

Wow, again with the ENTPs complementing their own in the "Criticize the personality type above you!" thread. Seems like you're the only type that feels the need to do so. Get a grip.


----------



## ForlanceAbice

Oh look, an asshole who looks to suck yet another creative soul dry.
Is money THAT important to you jackass?

Really, I gotta ask.
You are a no life, scum sucking, mother hitting, husband jacking, wife beating, anal plunging, nerf herding, smelly barbarian, ass clown, who wishes to make people into bags of gold so that you may bash the brains out of little angels and the innocent to make your life more wealthy. 

Scum like you deserve to die.
Preferably while being drowned in boiling gold.


----------



## Jordgubb

A bit critical eh?


----------



## Lemxn

I like you, robot. Sometimes not but you're cool.


----------



## Caged Within

I swear, INFJ. The fluoride in the toothpaste only helps with tooth decay. It doesn't also make you vulnerable for tracking by space satellite.


----------



## tberg

I know you like to build and fix things, ISTP, but have you ever thought about anything beyond your legos?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

tberg said:


> I know you like to build and fix things, ISTP, but have you ever thought about anything beyond your legos?


Excuse me, sir, but Legos are the official toy of the ENTP.

Gah, leave to an INTP to get so absorbed in his own writing he forgets to get his facts straight.


----------



## Alumina

ENTP your crying can be enough to water my plants.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

How are your plants still alive with the enormous amount of inattention you grant them?


----------



## mighty_mumu

look, the king of start-a-project-never-get-it-done is here


----------



## BrownSugar

ForlanceAbice said:


> Oh look, an asshole who looks to suck yet another creative soul dry.
> Is money THAT important to you jackass?
> 
> Really, I gotta ask.
> You are a no life, scum sucking, mother hitting, husband jacking, wife beating, anal plunging, nerf herding, smelly barbarian, ass clown, who wishes to make people into bags of gold so that you may bash the brains out of little angels and the innocent to make your life more wealthy.
> 
> Scum like you deserve to die.
> Preferably while being drowned in boiling gold.


Seriously???


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

Why can't you guys twerk?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Nothing to criticize here. Personally can't live without INFJs.


----------



## Satan Claus

I can't criticize an ENTP I am one.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

ENTP as president of the ENTP fan club...


----------



## drmiller100

Long post there esfp

congrats.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

If there was an ENTP fan club, it wouldn't be run by an ENTP, simply because we'd have gotten bored of it already. We don't need others to tell us simply how amazing we are...Do we?


----------



## Caged Within

ENTrePeneur said:


> We don't need others to tell us simply how amazing we are...Do we?







^Pretty much. You guys do a good enough job of that alone.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

I need my car fixed tho.


----------



## Helios

Put the feels away though.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

Gurl, what personality type are u gonna pick this week, tho


----------



## Caged Within

Ananael said:


> Put the feels away though.


*Looks at continuation of government shutdown*

ESTJ

Wat R U Doin

ESTJ

STAHP



FlightsOfFancy said:


> Gurl, what personality type are u gonna pick this week, tho


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

stop napping, istp, there are car parts all over the road. Oh, never mind, those car parts seem to belong to Congress. They just break everything and even super istp can't fix that.


----------



## Helios

FlightsOfFancy said:


> Gurl, what personality type are u gonna pick this week, tho


ISFJ is one I've never touched. So that one is next on the list.

ESFP, calm down. Please.


----------



## Caged Within

walking tourist said:


> They just break everything and even super istp can't fix that.


Typical ESFP. Ducking out like a sucka when shit goes sour. 










Super ISTP to the rescue, bitches.

Bob The Builder 2016​


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

typical istp. Saying nonsense about shit going sour. Whoever heard of sweet smelling shit...
p.s. you forgot to insult the estj (a nice, juicy target for insults, lol)



Caged Within said:


> Typical ESFP. Ducking out like a sucka when shit goes sour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super ISTP to the rescue, bitches.
> 
> Bob The Builder 2016​


----------



## ENTrePreneur

ESFP...wow....we might be here for a few years for all the junk I have on you....


----------



## Blazy

ENTrePeneur said:


> ESFP...wow....we might be here for a few years for all the junk I have on you....


Hey ENTP, you wanna go clubbing with us? Oh wait you're too fucking indecisive, as you're sitting there on your worn down chair (which you didn't notice) wasting time thinking about all the stupid little possibilities about having fun tonight.


----------



## candycanebones

Wh1zkey said:


> Hey ENTP, you wanna go clubbing with us? Oh wait you're too fucking indecisive, as you're sitting there on your worn down chair (which you didn't notice) wasting time thinking about all the stupid little possibilities about having fun tonight.


ESTPs having fun together; the ritualistic hunting and killing displayed by pack predators. Somebody should hurry up and make a National Geographic special about you guys ;P


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Aren't you supposed to post really bad anime-emo art on deviantart?


----------



## CelticaNoir

INTP, don't get me started on YOUR art. We've had enough of weird furry crap around here, thanks.


----------



## Lemxn

You're always here, ENFP.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Again...nothing on INFJs. Y'all are perfect. Almost as perfect as we are.


----------



## Satan Claus

Everytime I come back to this thread theres an ENTP above me. Once again, I can not criticize my own type. 


But hello again. What's shaking, fellow ENTP?


----------



## Vianna

Satan Claus said:


> Everytime I come back to this thread theres an ENTP above me. Once again, I can not criticize my own type.
> 
> 
> But hello again. What's shaking, fellow ENTP?


Like you could handle any other critics, than "you're intelligent"


----------



## Caged Within

ENTrePeneur said:


> Again...nothing on INFJs. Y'all are perfect. Almost as perfect as we are.


http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_md1ffbUcN51qefk5go1_400.gif



ManOfGoldenWords said:


> Like you could handle any other critics, than "you're intelligent"



*reads how your description is "Unknown Personality" in a thread about fucking around with specific personality types *


http://gifrific.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/ron-swanson-computer-throw-out-parks-and-rec.gif


----------



## 0+n*1

Like you care


----------



## candycanebones

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> Like you care


(I'm just going to make fun of your avatar instead. Cool?)

If that isn't some ridiculously complex, alienated from reality, and possibly pretentious Ni dom symbolism than you must just have terrible taste.

I'm just kidding of course :frustrating: I didn't know what else to doo with it


----------



## ENTrePreneur

candycanebones said:


> (I'm just going to make fun of your avatar instead. Cool?)
> 
> If that isn't some ridiculously complex, alienated from reality, and possibly pretentious Ni dom symbolism than you must just have terrible taste.
> 
> I'm just kidding of course :frustrating: I didn't know what else to doo with it


That was sad. Expect an F type to feel the need to apologize for everything, even if they couldn't even come up with a decent criticism.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

ENTP, is there enough space in your teeny tiny heart to understand sadness?


----------



## iiAriax3

What any typical ESFP would say. xD


----------



## Satan Claus

You guys only have one facial expression. WTF?


----------



## iiAriax3

ENTP starting a argument, not something new.


----------



## Blazy

You forgot to shave your pussy again, because with the help of your Ni you know in the future no one will want to fuck you while barfing from looking at that mess down there, so you don't even bother looking after yourself


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

estp, no one wants to buy that obviously broken down used car from you and then have sex in the back seat with you. Get over yourself already.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

walking tourist said:


> ENTP, is there enough space in your teeny tiny heart to understand sadness?


Yes, I know it says criticize the personality type above you, but you're the same person above me right now, I'm just quoting a different thing.

First off, I had a beautifully large heart for an ENTP, until it was torn into pieces by first an INFJ and then an INTJ. So I threw it in the trash can so I couldn't be manipulated again. So I guess the answer is no. I don't have a heart, and therefore cannot feel sad. Not that that's a weakness.


----------



## Calisex

ENTrePeneur said:


> Yes, I know it says criticize the personality type above you, but you're the same person above me right now, I'm just quoting a different thing.
> 
> First off, I had a beautifully large heart for an ENTP, until it was torn into pieces by first an INFJ and then an INTJ. So I threw it in the trash can so I couldn't be manipulated again. So I guess the answer is no. I don't have a heart, and therefore cannot feel sad. Not that that's a weakness.


Cheer up emo kid. People are just people, dynamic beings. Such as a heart is just a heart. You can love people, but never get too attached. The heart cannot be torn to pieces, you just feel bad for a moment. Exude a different aspect in your life of hope and goals, and you won't even have time to feel that heart ache. Strength and ambition heals all wounds.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Calisex said:


> Cheer up emo kid. People are just people, dynamic beings. Such as a heart is just a heart. You can love people, but never get too attached. The heart cannot be torn to pieces, you just feel bad for a moment. Exude a different aspect in your life of hope and goals, and you won't even have time to feel that heart ache. Strength and ambition heals all wounds.


Lol who said anything about emo? I'm better for it. I'm never attached and I can completely throw any thing i want away, change my goals at the last minute, do what I want. What have you done, INFP? Do people remember you? Nobody forgets me.


----------



## drmiller100

i'm so pissed at infp's i can't even come pu with a decent insult.


----------



## Calisex

ENTrePeneur said:


> Lol who said anything about emo? I'm better for it. I'm never attached and I can completely throw any thing i want away, change my goals at the last minute, do what I want. What have you done, INFP? Do people remember you? Nobody forgets me.


Aww, would you feel bad if everyone did forget you? Guess you do have a big heart. I could care less if people do or don't forget me, I'm well off on my own. If it's any conselation, I have my established group of trusted friends and cousins, and that's all I need.




drmiller100 said:


> i'm so pissed at infp's i can't even come pu with a decent insult.


Well that's what you're good for right? Thinking. Go on junior, unleash all the negativity, it'll be fun to read.


----------



## candycanebones

drmiller100 said:


> i'm so pissed at infp's i can't even come pu with a decent insult.


Wow, didn't think an ENTP could express beyond








I learn new things everyday


----------



## Caged Within

candycanebones said:


> Wow, didn't think an ENTP could express beyond
> View attachment 84900
> 
> 
> I learn new things everyday


You've never seen 'How The Grinch Stole Christmas'? The Grinch is the most endearing ENTP of all time. Granted, he wins by default, by not terrorizing Gotham City every five minutes, or round-housing kittens through cement, but still.


----------



## candycanebones

INFP, I don't even want to insult you, I'm afraid you'll never get over it.

That was pathetic, I know  but I really didn't want to (I already project Fi onto other people, that it might hold truth scares me) but you gave me no choice.


----------



## candycanebones

Caged Within said:


> You've never seen 'How The Grinch Stole Christmas'?


I never realized the true importance of that movie until now. An ISTP probably relates to him on a personal level and looks to the Grinch as a source of inspiration. So if the Grinch is an ENTP with tertiary Fe, how small is the heart of an ISTP?


----------



## Calisex

candycanebones said:


> INFP, I don't even want to insult you, I'm afraid you'll never get over it.
> 
> I really didn't want to (I already project Fi onto other people, that it might hold truth scares me) but you give me no choice


Yawn. Guess all you guys can do is draw.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Calisex said:


> Yawn. Guess all you guys can do is draw.


At least they can do something better than lose.


----------



## candycanebones

Calisex said:


> Yawn. Guess all you guys can do is draw.


Apparently I'm not the only one afraid to hurt your feelings. INFP makes a post and the thread comes to a halt 
Maybe if you would pull your head out of your sugar scented a** you would find the real world isn't so bad.


----------



## candycanebones

ENTrePeneur said:


> At least they can do something better than lose.


That's not a very sincere attitude, you guys profit off of that kind of thing.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

candycanebones said:


> That's not a very sincere attitude, you guys profit off of that kind of thing.


 off of what? People losing? Or winning? Besides, who cares about sincerity?


----------



## Caged Within

Question: What's the only thing an ENFP CEO can't pay?

Answer: Attention.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Where are your emotions?


----------



## CelticaNoir

Caged Within said:


> Question: What's the only thing an ENFP CEO can't pay?
> 
> Answer: Attention.


Question: What's the only thing an ISTP CEO can't pay?

Answer: Money. (They went bankrupt before they even started the company...by starting the company.)

I think I'd rather take an ENFP CEO over an ISTP one any day.


----------



## Quentin Cipius

Caged Within said:


> Question: What's the only thing an ENFP CEO can't pay?
> 
> Answer: Attention.


I'd like to quote.


----------



## Caged Within

Question: What's the difference between an ENTJ and a teddy bear?

Answer: Everything.


----------



## CelticaNoir

Was that supposed to be a joke?


----------



## Caged Within

Question: Whats the difference between an ENFP and an engergized electron?

Answer: An energized electron eventually takes it down a notch.


----------



## CelticaNoir

ISTP, ask not whether an ENFP can slow down for you, but ask yourself whether you can keep up with the ENFP.


----------



## Quentin Cipius

What is the difference between an ISTP and sofa table? 

Interested?


* *




Too sad, because I don't have time for this. I've got life to live.


----------



## Caged Within

Interesting. When two people _come_ at me, it's usually when drunk and naked.


----------



## CelticaNoir

ISTP, there's people who actually want to do that with you? Wow.


----------



## Damagedfinger

You ENFP's hold emotions against others so you decide to set your rage free on the poor people of the Internet. Stop being sensitive and suck it up!


----------



## Caged Within

I know, right? It's called this "having two eyes" thing. It's all the rage with the kids.

EDIT: Goddamnit, INTJ. Haha.


----------



## CelticaNoir

INTJ, if you didn't recognize it yet, I have a little function called extraverted thinking. If you're mistaking Te for rage, methinks your Te is underdeveloped. *_*

ISTP, are you sure? I swear the baby picture your mum gave me showed a cyclops.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Mission Successful!

I just laughed. 

Now fellow ISTP they tell me that if all the people jumped off the bridge you would jump with them... is that true?
Take it as a criticism or a question my aim is one.


----------



## Damagedfinger

"methinks your Te is underdeveloped."

I think your Te is underdeveloped.

Your old enough to stop baby talk come on, you can do better!


----------



## Caged Within

Question: What's a hopeful INTJ never getting?

Answer: Laid.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

ISTP, making wisecracks about sex indicates that your girlfriend told you to take a bath because she was tired of doing it with a guy who was covered in motorcycle grease.


----------



## Caged Within

Question: If inanimate objects could be typed, why would a bottle never be an ESFP?

Answer: Bottles can actually hold their liquor.

By the way, I take high offense to that grease comment, ESFP. You wouldn't believe the thousands I save on K-Y because of it.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

barrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrf!
hahahaha!
Um. I mean, how many ISTPs does it take to change a light bulb?
Answer: None. The ISTP is so busy taking the light bulbs apart to see how they work that he forgets to change the light bulb and just sits there in the dark admiring the pieces, including the broken glass...


----------



## CelticaNoir

ESFP, have you ever even changed a lightbulb?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

ENFP, you probably think that you ARE a light bulb.


----------



## Satan Claus

Ok this is a bad one but ESFP, I'm surprised you've actually joined a forum. Shouldn't you be out getting wasted right now?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

angling for an invitation, are we, entp???


----------



## an absurd man

After all the undignified things you've done ESFP, the only places willing to hire you are Burger King, Popeye's, and American Eagle.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

person who is clueless about your own personality type, you just want someone to serve you your favorite fast foods quicker and with a friendlier attitude than you're currently getting. Maybe you should just change your diet.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

You are clueless, ESFP. You once ate a cockroach because you mistook it for some cola candy.


----------



## Lemxn

This is not a party ESFP, is just a forum.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

@intp, you ate two cockroaches because they were sitting on your plate and you thought that you were doing the klingon thing and were eating gagh. @INFJ, don't be such a party pooper.


----------



## misterjc0612

_esfp:_ You would be the one to publicly insult the arrogant intp out of your jealousy of his/her thought power. I'm sure you love all of the attention! teehee


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

intp, you are just jealous of the total awesomeness of the esfp but, alas, you wake up and realize that you have a headache from thinking about the hardness of the driveway. You are thinking about that because you tripped and fell over the car, which you failed to see because you were thinking about thinking.


----------



## King Nothing

ESFP... For God's sake, do you ever stop talking?


----------



## CelticaNoir

You poor thing. When was the last time you went on a date?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

i can't criticize my own type
well i can try
damnit enfp concentrate for one second..


----------



## an absurd man

ENFPs... stop being so rainbow!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

an absurd man said:


> ENFPs... stop being so rainbow!


i'll try...and you don't have a personality type listed...so i don't know what i'm gonna say


----------



## indignation

Insert UserName said:


> i'll try...and you don't have a personality type listed...so i don't know what i'm gonna say


Just dont say anything


----------



## AddictiveMuse

indignation said:


> Just dont say anything


you know i cannot simply say nothing..don't you?


----------



## electricky

Yes, yes I do.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

ElectricSparkle said:


> Yes, yes I do.


good, someone knows


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

look, enfp, something shiny to your left!!!


----------



## QrivaN

Calm down, ESFP. Just because it's shiny doesn't justify it gathering all of our attention.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

walking tourist said:


> look, enfp, something shiny to your left!!!


*gasps* SOMETHING SHINY!!


----------



## indignation

Wrong left


----------



## AddictiveMuse

indignation said:


> Wrong left


damn it..why does this always happen to me?....wait, don't answer that..


----------



## electricky

I was about to go answer that, as this is a criticism thread, but got distracted by your signature....


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

I'm surprised evolution haven't gotten rid of you yet, ENTP.


----------



## Damagedfinger

INTP's you have far too many accidents. Please watch what you do and don't expect it to turn out the same as what you thought.

It's for your own good my clumsy friend.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

INTJ get off this planet. Your big ego have destroyed all natural resources.


----------



## misterjc0612

INTPs are the worse! You people _think _you know everything; such arrogance! I am ashamed to fall under your godforsaken category!


----------



## CelticaNoir

Wow, an INTP who doesn't like themselves. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Lemxn

For the love of god, you're still here, ENFP. Seriously?


(don't stop. You wil be missed)


----------



## drmiller100

Lemxn said:


> For the love of god, you're still here, ENFP. Seriously?
> 
> 
> (don't stop. You wil be missed)


no one cares what you say.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

drmiller100 said:


> no one cares what you say.


well no one can be as perfect as you ENTP


----------



## Caged Within

Question: What's the only thing an ENTP can't make?

Answer: A good, first impression.


----------



## tberg

ISTPs. They can tell you everything that happened during the day. They just can't tell you why!


----------



## CelticaNoir

And INTPs can't even tell you what happened in the last ten minutes because they were too busy playing the new Assassin's Creed.


----------



## indignation

Sounds like someone hurt your feelings


----------



## Splash Shin

ISTP: The assassin who waits for the perfect opportunity but gets bored and forgets.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

ISTP: The assassin who waits for the perfect opportunity but gets bored and forgets.


----------



## Miss Prince

_Stop changing your type, ENFP. D:_


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

ENFP, you're going over the top with shiny things!


----------



## CelticaNoir

ENFPs: the only type willing to criticize themselves and fail at it badly. Wonder what that says about us...

ESFP, stop cutting in line.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

ENFP, when you are slow to respond, someone quicker will win!!!! You're just jealous of esfp awesomeness!!!


----------



## CelticaNoir

You mean falling over in the street from excessive drinking is called awesomeness? Thanks, but I'll pass.


----------



## tberg

ESFPs are the monkeys who dance at the choreography of ENFPs!


----------



## Calisex

tberg said:


> ESFPs are the monkeys who dance at the choreography of ENFPs!


So INTP... did you ever finish building the actual product that you took so long to think of?


----------



## tberg

Calisex said:


> So INTP... did you ever finish building the actual product that you took so long to think of?


Your mysterious impulse to enact your spirit's will upon the world might get you a lot of dots, but I am the only one who knows how to connect them. Maybe we can team up sometime. Oh wait. Socionics says that you won't listen to me anyway.


----------



## CelticaNoir

INTPs: great children, awful parents.


----------



## Lemxn

This must be a joke. I'm sure I will dream about you ENFP.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

The enfp is just an esfp wanna-be.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

i didn't know ENFPs want to be more like a person who spends three quarters of their life drunk


----------



## CelticaNoir

Seriously though, are you having an identity crisis? XD


----------



## Caged Within

Insert UserName said:


> i didn't know ENFPs want to be more like a person who spends three quarters of their life drunk


Hey now. Don't knock it til you've tried it.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Caged Within said:


> Hey now. Don't knock it til you've tried it.


hmm living most of your life drunk may be fun
but *gulps* imagine all the embarrassing crap you'd do to yourself
*shudders*


----------



## Caged Within

Insert UserName said:


> hmm living most of your life drunk may be fun
> but *gulps* imagine all the embarrassing crap you'd do to yourself
> *shudders*


Valley Girl Voice: Caring about what other people think is so five minute ago.


----------



## CelticaNoir

Maybe if you looked at what happened five minutes ago, you'd realize exactly why you're falling down to your death, ISTP.


----------



## Caged Within

Question: What do God and an ENFP's attention span have in common?

Answer: They both don't exist.


----------



## CelticaNoir

If Adam were an ISTP, the human race would've never existed.


----------



## Caged Within

Duh. If Adam were an ISTP, he wouldn't have been distracted from paradise with friggin' fruit.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

CelticaNoir said:


> If Adam were an ISTP, the human race would've never existed.





Caged Within said:


> Duh. If Adam were an ISTP, he wouldn't have been distracted from paradise with friggin' fruit.


*in a creepily enthusiastic sports announcerish voice* 
who will win????...will it be

CelticaNoir

or

Caged Within???

lets see who comes up, with the best come back..*cheesy fake laugh*
*in the same voice* haha i am so funny...


----------



## Caged Within

Insert UserName said:


> *in a creepily enthusiastic sports announcerish voice*
> who will win????...will it be
> 
> CelticaNoir
> 
> or
> 
> Caged Within???
> 
> lets see who comes up, with the best come back..*cheesy fake laugh*
> *in the same voice* haha i am so funny...


It would have been perfect if you photoshopped our faces or avatars to Ali and Frazier's faces on a Thrilla In Manilla promo poster.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Caged Within said:


> It would have been perfect if you photoshopped our faces or avatars to Ali and Frazier's faces on a Thrilla In Manilla promo poster.


OMG yesss!
that would have been hilarious


----------



## Caged Within

Insert UserName said:


> OMG yesss!
> that would have been hilarious


Of course it would have been hilarious. I was the one that thought it.


----------



## indignation

Caged Within said:


> Of course it would have been hilarious. I was the one that thought it.


I like the way you think


----------



## CelticaNoir

Caged Within said:


> Duh. If Adam were an ISTP, he wouldn't have been distracted from paradise with friggin' fruit.


If Adam were an ISTP, God would've kicked him out of paradise for being one.


----------



## indignation

CelticaNoir said:


> If Adam were an ISTP, God would've kicked him out of paradise for being one.


isnt that what happened anyway? His istpness couldnt be contained and thus he was removed


----------



## CelticaNoir

indignation said:


> isnt that what happened anyway? His istpness couldnt be contained and thus he was removed


True.


----------



## indignation

CelticaNoir said:


> True.


.....Almost went another way with that one


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Stop being such a manchild ISTP.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Pogona Vitticeps said:


> Stop being such a manchild ISTP.


Don't criticize online till you can do it irl as well, INTP


----------



## King Nothing

Entrepreneur... It is typical that a lazy individual with unrealistic expectations would call himself one of those.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

King Nothing said:


> Entrepreneur ... It is typical that a lazy individual with unrealistic expectations would call himself one of those.



I'm surprised at you, ISTJ...I never thought I would have to correct one of your kind for disobeying rules...

seriously...don't criticize individuals...criticize personalities...


----------



## King Nothing

Those are words I would use to describe an ENTP, or as you said "ENTrePeneur" (one word typically associated with the type). Understand the implication, intuitive!


----------



## ENTrePreneur

King Nothing said:


> Those are words I would use to describe an ENTP, or as you said "ENTrePeneur" (one word typically associated with the type). Understand the implication, intuitive!



What? Ohh...you're talking about not following rules..yes, that's a thing. But at least I can read a thread topic and understand what the rules are...you, obviously...have no idea...


dude, people have gotten banned for criticizing the people themselves. Watch what you say. This is a criticize the *personality *type above you. Not the *person* above you.


----------



## Damagedfinger

ENTP's I don't know if it's because your extroverted but if I might say, you talk a lot and well... it makes sense since you like to party a lot.


----------



## Lemxn

I'm with you, ENTP.


----------



## tberg

I am on an INFJ acceptance program, but let me get back on the wagon. You come up with a lot of ideas, but you get touchy and pushy when someone merely disagrees with them!


----------



## ENTJGirlLA

INTP, I'm not sure how to insult you because I don't know any of you very well... you know, on account of my going out and having fun with friends and all.


----------



## ENTP_Guy

ENTJGirlLA said:


> INTP, I'm not sure how to insult you because I don't know any of you very well... you know, on account of my going out and having fun with friends and all.


What you call fun? Doing more work in a different office? Living the life entj hahaha.


----------



## King Nothing

ENTP, you guys are lazy individuals with unrealistic expectations. Don't take it personally, since somebody else already has.


----------



## tberg

Now, now, now, Lord Vader.


----------



## electricky

Wow, INTPs are so wrapped up in their own heads they don't even finish their own insults...


----------



## Dustdevil

Consider yourself criticized ENTP, you jerk!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

try not to break down in tears INFP i can't imagine all the feelings going through you right now


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Hyper is not cute ENFP, it's retarded!


----------



## Damagedfinger

INTP, I often wonder what goes on in your heads. You are no lizard!


----------



## Blazy

Get your virgin ass out of your parent's basement and say hi to the sun (might have to cover your eyes once you walk out... that is, once you finally find your way to the front door)


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Wh1zkey said:


> Get your virgin ass out of your parent's basement and say hi to the sun (might have to cover your eyes once you walk out... that is, once you finally find your way to the front door)


Why don't you *think about that* or even better, your the *doer" so go make me a coffee hahahahahaha


----------



## Blazy

ENTP_Guy said:


> Why don't you *think about that* or even better, your the *doer" so go make me a coffee hahahahahaha


Like that'll ever happen in reality. When are you gonna stop stuffing theoretical mess in your brain and imagining unrealistic things like asking a superior man for a coffee? O wait, don't answer that. Your brain's gonna explode


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Wh1zkey said:


> Like that'll ever happen in reality. When are you gonna stop stuffing theoretical mess in your brain and imagining unrealistic things like asking a superior man for a coffee? O wait, don't answer that. Your brain's gonna explode


well played... but at least I don't get constipated by the theory of relativity... or for that matter any scientific theory... unlike you who still needs to evolve from primitive level  just don't cry about it  hahaha This banter is fun


----------



## ENTPunk

Can't get shit done on time unless they're getting bitched at.


----------



## Blazy

_Two_ bitches can't get shit done on time no matter what.


----------



## Thoughtful Platform

Hey ESTP, go be fake with people elsewhere to get them to like you! You flakey bastard!

Not sure this game is okay with my Fi


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Not everything is about you INFP.


----------



## Thoughtful Platform

INTP, why don't you work on not being abrasive to everyone and spend time with the son you gave up because you couldn't love him!


----------



## Blazy

INFP what do you think you're doing on this thread? Get out before we tear your emotions into pieces and stuff them down your throat along with your watery tears. That's a warning, buddy. I don't start offending Fi-doms since their butthurt attitudes are a pain in the ass to deal with. So a warning seems fair.


----------



## Damagedfinger

ESTP I think someone hurt you and your putting the blame on others. Calm yourself and go read a mystery novel... if your brain doesn't mind. And yes, the door don't worry I know where it is. I use it to not let people like you in .


----------



## Thoughtful Platform

Your logic is flawed. First you say, I don't start offending Fi-doms... then you say, Their butthurt attitudes are a pain in the ass to deal with.

You, ESTP just contradicted yourself *shame*

You remind me of a girl I once knew. She was 7.


----------



## Blazy

Wait.. you're telling me you got somewhat offended by a little bit of friendly warning? Damn, better order some Kleenex ASAP and get yourself a oxygen mask so you don't drown in your own pool of tears. I'll pray for you, bro. Gonna be a long prayer tho since you INFPs have so many emotional issues to fix.. I think I'll let the INTJ do the prayer while he still helplessly tries to find the damn door which is in front of him yet he can't acknowledge what it is, and instead ventures off again into his own little world of Ni..


----------



## ENTPunk

I'm surprised you got out of your la la land long enough to type that.


----------



## Thoughtful Platform

I'm surprised at my Lumosity scores!! Wait, what? 

ENTP, your shirt has INFJ written all over it.... literally.


----------



## ENTP_Guy

I am surprised that you are so irritatingly irrational...


----------



## Thoughtful Platform

Bro, his shirt literally has INFJ written on it.

Not that you have a heart anyway.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

omg i love this thread 
and INFP don't you have an epic novel to work on?...


----------



## Thoughtful Platform

I was too busy reading your immature "omg" post. 
Plus, I'm surprised you could stay on track enough to remember that.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

ENFP, you know all about work, right... seeing that it plays second fiddle to shiny stuff and the random bird that flies by, hahaha!!!


----------



## Thoughtful Platform

ESFP your Post Rank says, "Respected". Well, I don't respect you. Go get drunk or cuddle a puppy.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Oh, INFP, stop weeping. Really. You're smudging the ink on your paper. You've got the write that novel longhand because you don't know how to fix the computer. That's obviously making you weep copiously.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

and INFP yours says rookie, go cry about it why don't you


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

You know writing passive aggressive messages on Tumblr and begging for notes won't help you in supporting your cause ENFP?


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Pogona Vitticeps said:


> You know writing passive aggressive messages on Tumblr and begging for notes won't help you in supporting your cause ENFP?


And you! INTP! Why are you even here? Shouldn't you be writing in your journal for scientific reasons?! Or are you still figuring out how to make friends


----------



## FakeLefty

ENTP, you don't have to argue about EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Thoughtful Platform

FakeLefty said:


> ENTP, you don't have to argue about EVERYTHING!!!


I just don't think you know how this works.
Or you suck at insulting.
Probably both.
Don't you have somewhere else to be? I don't know, maybe breaking a little kid's toy, just to find out what makes it go forward?


----------



## indignation

I believe the point of this thread is to poke fun at others without getting attached/emotional.

Try to keep that in mind. And by the way, The kid came to me to fix his broken toy.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

stop growling. this is civilized society, not a low budget action movie. you actually have to use your words to communicate :tongue:


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Stop doodling all over my science papers ENFP. Kawaii is not a scientific language.


----------



## Damagedfinger

I'm actually surprised you know any scientific language while your too busy day-dreaming about unicorns.

Well done my dear INTP, well done.


----------



## Word Dispenser

I've been meaning to have a talk with you, INTJ. You could be _so _much more, if you weren't so narrow in scope, and quick to pass judgment. Seriously, hold back on your criticisms for five minutes and you may hear something actually insightful. :kitteh:


----------



## Damagedfinger

Ironic haha, I'm actually holding back my criticism, well compared to other people in this thread *hint* *hint*. 

Then again, *hint* *hint*.

Just in case you didn't notice.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Psshh, what's with you INTJs and making hints all over the place? You scared that you might be wrong if you came out and said it? :tongue:


----------



## Damagedfinger

No, it's just that some people are very sensitive to criticism it's hard to deal with them *hint* *hint*.


----------



## Word Dispenser

You've got the game wrong, again. You INTJs are terrible at play. You're supposed to insult the personality type _above you. :laughing:_


----------



## Damagedfinger

I was, hmmm I guess my hint wasn't much well of a ... hint.

I was saying how sensitive you ENTP's are. You don't handle criticism well. At least the ENTP's I know don't.


----------



## Word Dispenser

You rely _way _too much on the idea of type. There's not going to be very much converging on personality traits when it comes to ENTPs, 'cause even if we may come from the same platform, we're not all going to do, react, and 'feel' the same. 

Get your head out of your box, INTJ duuude! :kitteh:


----------



## Damagedfinger

I think your just saying what you think without checking again.

I'm afraid my mind is quite busy inside the box, well unlike you I'm not procrastinating.

Ughh, I'm not very good with this game am I?


----------



## Word Dispenser

No. No, you're not. You fail so badly, it amuses me. Continue, please. :kitteh: (But, you might've been right about the procrastinating. :bored


----------



## Damagedfinger

I guess it's because I have other important things in life other than criticizing personality types. Since your so good at this game it seems that you have criticized many people, far more than you should. I guess it's part of your procrastinating game .


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Damagedfinger said:


> I was, hmmm I guess my hint wasn't much well of a ... hint.
> 
> I was saying how sensitive you ENTP's are. You don't handle criticism well. At least the ENTP's I know don't.


ENTPs sensitive? Really? Maybe you need to study our profile better. (And yes I am ment to insult the guy above me but this point is so wrong that it's unavoidable) me dear we are inquisitive, blunt and abrasive at times with a intrinsic pleasure to argue/discuss/debate. With this comes our ability to analyse and take things with a bucket of salt. And so anything said to us is either translated into useful or ignore. 

Grade F for you! Hahaha (ps this is my way at getting to you INTJ)


----------



## Damagedfinger

Well, the reason I said "At least the ENTP's I know don't" is because I knew that I could be wrong or at least corrected by another ENTP and that this characteristic isn't an ENTP's, in general.

Well, do excuse me for my mistake. I should study you a bit more. 

 *"And so anything said to us is either translated into useful or ignore."
*
Since you state that, doesn't it mean that if I criticize you and you ignore (I see no reason why you should listen ) doesn't that mean you don't take criticism well and would rather ignore all the words because you think it's not useful, even if it were useful

In fact, the only way to take criticism well is by accepting it.

Hmm, I should do research on that too!

Getting to me? What did I ever do, poor me.


----------



## Lemxn

Yes, you're sensitive ENTP and you have a heart. I know that and you know that.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Aha!

Which proves my point! Gratitude, INFJ! I never thought you could be logical enough!


----------



## Word Dispenser

Lolol, can't even get the type above you right, INTJ. :tongue:


----------



## Damagedfinger

:'(

Haahaha. I had a good laugh. Okay, okay you win I lose.

Ughh I can't believe I was blind! 

Such a disgrace, I failed.

I'll become better at this... hopefully...


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Damagedfinger said:


> Well, the reason I said "At least the ENTP's I know don't" is because I knew that I could be wrong or at least corrected by another ENTP and that this characteristic isn't an ENTP's, in general.
> 
> Well, do excuse me for my mistake. I should study you a bit more.
> 
> *"And so anything said to us is either translated into useful or ignore."
> *
> Since you state that, doesn't it mean that if I criticize you and you ignore (I see no reason why you should listen ) doesn't that mean you don't take criticism well and would rather ignore all the words because you think it's not useful, even if it were useful
> 
> In fact, the only way to take criticism well is by accepting it.
> 
> Hmm, I should do research on that too!
> 
> Getting to me? What did I ever do, poor me.


Hahaha I am quite open ablut accepting criticism as lomg as they can justify their point with evidence. Hence it becomes "useful" but if no justification is presented then how else can I use it? Besides being an entp, we usually are able to think in a kind of quantum physics kind of way where we think in parallels and multiple perspectives. Where the answer can be 1 and 0 at the same time. This is why we find it fun playing devils advocate and mind fucking people. And yes currently I am procrastinating the act of cleaning/tidying my room. ... too much order not good for me... even though it would be nice to have my room asthetically pleasing... but so hard to focus :/.... shlaagg (talkingto my room)
;P


----------



## Damagedfinger

I am impressed you did well.

Now that you speak of physics, I should complete the book I'm reading about physics.

Carry on with your game, I will be back when I am free and better .

Apologies for violating the game.


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Damagedfinger said:


> I am impressed you did well.
> 
> Now that you speak of physics, I should complete the book I'm reading about physics.
> 
> Carry on with your game, I will be back when I am free and better .
> 
> Apologies for violating the game.


I am also good a chemistry too 

Back to the actual thread. Why don't you get your analogies right And actually give it to someone who gives a crap (jk my friend... or frenemy  )


----------



## Ouijaman

Of course you're good at chemistry. ENTPs think they are good at everything. 

Being entp myself, I know of that which I speak, and even those which I do not speak.


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Ouijaman said:


> Of course you're good at chemistry. ENTPs think they are good at everything.
> 
> Being entp myself, I know of that which I speak, and even those which I do not speak.


What do you mean by I 'think' I am good at chemistry... bitch please  I'm best in my class.

But yes we sometimes over rate ourselves but hey it is judt a side effect of being so fricken awesome! !!!!

Edit: mainly because I find it easy visualising molecules, their interactions and other theoretical concepts


----------



## Thoughtful Platform

You, ENTP just admitted your weakness of over rating yourself. 

When will you come to terms with being good at being a heartless bastard? 

Whatever you do, don't get distracted with this!


----------



## indignation

AWWW snap. The NTs got out of their books and data long enough to fight

and I missed the whole thing


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Thoughtful Platform said:


> You, ENTP just admitted your weakness of over rating yourself.
> 
> When will you come to terms with being good at being a heartless bastard?
> 
> Whatever you do, don't get distracted with this!
> 
> View attachment 87560


Me? A heartless Bastard? Can I be good at it, well sure I can but perspective helps. But I don't understand what you mean. Surely being heartless is subjective? So in this case you will need to be more specific. 
ENTP'S can appear rude or abrasive at times even when they don't intend to. It is all about how others may see us. So please clarify.


----------



## Thoughtful Platform

ENTP_Guy said:


> Me? A heartless Bastard? Can I be good at it, well sure I can but perspective helps. But I don't understand what you mean. Surely being heartless is subjective? So in this case you will need to be more specific.
> ENTP'S can appear rude or abrasive at times even when they don't intend to. It is all about how others may see us. So please clarify.


Just criticizing you.
It is subjective. It's like if you were to say that INFP's are illogically emotional. It's just a jab, not reality for all INFP's. 
Although you'd think that an ENTP's Fe would know how they're coming off to people around them.


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Thoughtful Platform said:


> Just criticizing you.
> It is subjective. It's like if you were to say that INFP's are illogically emotional. It's just a jab, not reality for all INFP's.
> Although you'd think that an ENTP's Fe would know how they're coming off to people around them.


Honestly I don't we care paticularly for peoples opinions of us. We just want to have fun in a competent enviroment with an intellectual crowd that can party!
Not that you would know hahaha  :wink:


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ENTP please stop fucking that Kermit doll.


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Pogona Vitticeps said:


> ENTP please stop fucking that Kermit doll.


Sorry your mother looked up for it! (Oh no he didn't)


----------



## petite libellule

ENTP You are so silly you rip your bandaids off all super slow and painfully because you're a big fat baby! Just one fell swoop, get it done! why you slack! *shakes head* you lazy pot head bum. 

I bet you have a cupboard full of little suzie's star crunchers for munchies don't you? 

DON'T YOU?! ... don't lie. You know I know when you lie.


----------



## MNiS

Your name NK had better not mean "North Korean" as I'm actually Korean and find that to be incredibly insulting as I identify more with the North than the South.


----------



## petite libellule

MNiS said:


> Your name NK had better not mean "North Korean" as I'm actually Korean and find that to be incredibly insulting as I identify more with the North than the South.


It represents my previous name(self) that is just SO spectacular, I'm an actual POST RANK!  

Now on with criticizing you! ... you ASSUME. You know what they say about people who "assume" 

It makes an *ass*- out of* u*- and *me*. Nice Going! :tongue:


----------



## MNiS

NK said:


> It represents my previous name(self) that is just SO spectacular, I'm an actual POST RANK!
> 
> Now on with criticizing you! ... you ASSUME. You know what they say about people who "assume"
> 
> It makes an *ass*- out of* u*- and *me*. Nice Going! :tongue:


Just clearing the air for this particular issue.  I find that a lot of people make pre-assumptions about certain people because of what they've read in books rather experience in real life.


----------



## petite libellule

MNiS said:


> Ne-sucks btw. :tongue:


I don't have Ne! You are supposed to be criticizing me! What kind of silly meanie are you?! HAHAHA! :tongue:


----------



## MNiS

NK said:


> I don't have Ne! You are supposed to be criticizing me! What kind of silly meanie are you?! HAHAHA! :tongue:


You are a sneaky person. That's my criticism of you.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Go to sleep, entj, and just dream about being the Big Boss, bouncing the earth around, as if you were Charlie Chaplin in The Great Dictator.


----------



## MNiS

You project your life on to others too much.


----------



## insultfashioner

And she must be punished for her folly!


----------



## you dont know what luv is

So INTP, how's your Dungeons and Dragons fantasy world affecting your virginity?


----------



## indignation

you dont know what luv is said:


> So INTP, how's your Dungeons and Dragons fantasy world affecting your virginity?


Looking at your profile pic I cant take you or anything you say about virginity seriously Mr.Scientist


----------



## you dont know what luv is

indignation said:


> Looking at your profile pic I cant take you or anything you say about virginity seriously Mr.Scientist


Fuck off, cunt. So ISTP, how many car gasoline holes have you fucked in the last four days?


----------



## you dont know what luv is

NK said:


> I don't have Ne! You are supposed to be criticizing me! What kind of silly meanie are you?! HAHAHA! :tongue:


ummmm yeaahhh.....shut up?


----------



## zombiefishy

Smile more often


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII




----------



## you dont know what luv is

Grow up and stop being so neutral on issues that demand an emotional reaction. Also, stop craving attention.


----------



## SirenaChitzoph

Look at you, trying to fix things that aren't broken. 

Why don't you go back to your corner and glare at people.


----------



## you dont know what luv is

Shut up bitch.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Careful with the language.

I never met a fellow INTJ as sensitive as you are. C'mon use the death glare instead .


----------



## you dont know what luv is

cunt.


----------



## Meekers

You do seem pretty sensitive...

(and this is coming from a feeler)


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

They're not. Your intuition is taking a nap.
*insert wicked cackle here*


----------



## ENTP_Guy

walking tourist said:


> They're not. Your intuition is taking a nap.
> *insert wicked cackle here*


Go and get attention from somewhere else


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Attention grabbing manwhore...

Twitch


----------



## insultfashioner

Nothing to see here.. just another special, misunderstood snowflake. Too precious.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

did your calculator break, intp? how about putting batteries in it instead of staring at it, trying to figure out the most complicated way to fix it?


----------



## ENTJGirlLA

Only an INFP would call "smile more often" a criticism.


----------



## indignation

ENTJGirlLA said:


> Only an INFP would call "smile more often" a criticism.


I would be pretty insulted by that actually
(Betcha didnt see that coming ENTJ)


----------



## zombiefishy

Fix my bike!


----------



## indignation

zombiefishy said:


> Fix my bike!


I fixed someones bike on friday...was it you?


----------



## zombiefishy

indignation said:


> I fixed someones bike on friday...was it you?


I don't know? I was probably spacing out to even notice?


----------



## indignation

zombiefishy said:


> I don't know? I was probably spacing out to even notice?


Well, is your bike actually broken and is it a problem with the chain


----------



## MisterDantes

Go back to your Lego, ISTP! Nobody cares about the bike!


----------



## indignation

MisterDantes said:


> Go back to your Lego, ISTP! Nobody cares about the bike!


Shhhh, Im actually trying to DO something with my knowledge


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

How is that objective procrastination going for ya?

Twitch


----------



## you dont know what luv is

Twitch


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

INTJ, making sense isn't copyrighted to you even if you would like to think so.


----------



## FX

Pogona Vitticeps said:


> INTJ, making sense isn't copyrighted to you even if you would like to think so.


Hi, fellow INTP! Are you still putting off studying for your next exam? Because I sure am!


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

foxhead128 said:


> Hi, fellow INTP! Are you still putting off studying for your next exam? Because I sure am!


Yes. But why the hell are you insulting yourself? That is what I am supposed to do! Are you trying to offend me by not offending me and instead offending yourself? That doesn't work because what you said is a fact.:mellow: Excuse me while I procastinate even more.


----------



## FX

Pogona Vitticeps said:


> Yes. But why the hell are you insulting yourself? That is what I am supposed to do! Are you trying to offend me by not offending me and instead offending yourself? That doesn't work because what you said is a fact.:mellow: Excuse me while I procrastinate even more.


There, I fixed that for you.

Anyway, it was intended as a self-deprecatory remark directed at our type in general. But I admit that it probably backfired on me more than anyone else.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Procrastination, what's your station?
And you know, how's the impending psychotic break treatin' ya?

Twitch


----------



## FX

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Procrastination, what's your station?
> And you know, how's the impending psychotic break treatin' ya?
> 
> Twitch


Fe-aux, nobody wants to hear your whiny emotional outbursts. Be silent.


----------



## you dont know what luv is

INTP, you dirty little cunt. You're a worthless, disgusting thing. You're not even a human being, you're a thing. You make me want to fucking vomit. You fucking stinking piece of shit. I should fucking kill you in your sleep. Cunt. Cunt CUNT.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

INTJ, your threats are not very impressive.


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Neither is your social life (AWWWW SNAP)


----------



## MisterDantes

Now, now Mr ENTP, don't get ahead of yourself.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Better than being absorbed in himself...

Twitch


----------



## FX

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Better than being absorbed in himself...
> 
> Twitch


You're one to talk. You take criticism pretty hard, I hear.


----------



## ENTP_Guy

foxhead128 said:


> You're one to talk. You take criticism pretty hard, I hear.


That's it filter all the others out so we can have an xNTx death match.... bring your own laser gun... and book of torts!


----------



## FX

ENTP_Guy said:


> That's it filter all the others out so we can have an xNTx death match.... bring your own laser gun... and book of torts!


Oh, hey there, ENTP! If I'm a procrastinator, then I'd say you're the supreme overlord of procrastinators.


----------



## Tynen

foxhead128 said:


> Oh, hey there, ENTP! If I'm a procrastinator, then I'd say you're the supreme overlord of procrastinators.


INTP... Why don't you just accept the fact that you don't really speak emotion? You're still very socially capable.. if you choose to be.


----------



## FX

Tynen said:


> INTP... Why don't you just accept the fact that you don't really speak emotion? You're still very socially capable.. if you choose to be.


Silly ENFP. When will you start using that big Ne of yours to analyze things that actually clash with your subjective personal belief system?


----------



## Tynen

foxhead128 said:


> Silly ENFP. When will you start using that big Ne of yours to analyze things that actually clash with your subjective personal belief system?


Everyone's belief system is subjective. Ti is subjective. I'm objectively oriented and dominant, leading/guiding myself with Ne. All of my other functions are subservient to my objective Ne. The only limitation and lack of openess to other ideas is that not all truths can be completely, 100% held as absolute truth. I can and do hold many conflicting subjective realities inside of myself at every moment.


----------



## AustenT09

Tynen said:


> Everyone's belief system is subjective. Ti is subjective. I'm objectively oriented and dominant, leading/guiding myself with Ne. All of my other functions are subservient to my objective Ne. The only limitation and lack of openess to other ideas is that not all truths can be completely, 100% held as absolute truth. I can and do hold many conflicting subjective realities inside of myself at every moment.


Sounds like a load of pretentious twattery to me.

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## FX

AustenT09 said:


> Sounds like a load of pretentious twattery to me
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


Hi there, ISTP. Would you mind fixing my car?


----------



## Caged Within

Question: When the INTP baby was born, what did the doctor say after "Aw?"

Answer: Tism.


----------



## AustenT09

foxhead128 said:


> Hi there, ISTP. Would you mind fixing my car?


Sure, no problem. Just as long as you create a devious plan to destroy my enemies. 

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## FX

Caged Within said:


> Question: When the INTP baby was born, what did the doctor say after "Aw?"
> 
> Answer: Tism.


Actually, I _do_ have Asperger's Syndrome. Nice job being insensitive. :wink:


----------



## Caged Within

foxhead128 said:


> Actually, I _do_ have Asperger's Syndrome. Nice job being insensitive. :wink:


Question: What do people say when they crush on an INTP?

Answer:









Dat Asperger's ​


----------



## FX

Caged Within said:


> Question: What do people say when they crush on an INTP?
> 
> Answer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat Asperger's ​


Man, ISTP jokes are the pits. They're so blatant and devoid of originality.


----------



## wientmg

foxhead128 said:


> Man, ISTP jokes are the pits. They're so blatant and devoid of originality.


Says the person who reused the tired joke of telling them to fix something for you. It was only funny the first 20 times.


----------



## AustenT09

The pits.









Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## FX

wientmg said:


> Says the person who reused the tired joke of telling them to fix something for you. It was only funny the first 20 times.


Hello there, ENFP. At least I can probably take criticism better than you can.


----------



## wientmg

foxhead128 said:


> Hello there, ENFP. At least I can probably take criticism better than you can.


Dollface, do you have any empirical evidence? No? Oops.


----------



## FX

wientmg said:


> Dollface, do you have any empirical evidence? No? Oops.


Oh, you. Don't you think for a second that being a Ti-dom stops me from going all-out Ne. If I try hard enough, I can come up with an explanation for whatever I want. It doesn't actually have to make logical sense. See? I can imagine being an Ne-Fi.


----------



## MisterDantes

No suprise here in finding an ENFP on the internet, shoving their personality up other peoples faces. Although i must say, you lack the traditional enthusiasm.

DANGIT INTP, you ninja'd me.


----------



## wientmg

MisterDantes said:


> No suprise here in finding an ENFP on the internet, shoving their personality up other peoples faces. Although i must say, you lack the traditional enthusiasm.
> 
> DANGIT INTP, you ninja'd me.


Is it beyond the scope of your purported intellect to consider that there's more to a person than the stereotypes surrounding them?


----------



## MisterDantes

> Is it beyond the scope of your purported intellect to consider that there's more to a person than the stereotypes surrounding them?


Based on my previous knowledge, you appear to have been an exception. It is, however, easy to include deviants in my calculations. You appear competent and i would like to challenge you in a game of chess, but i doubt you have the patience and focus needed to last a whole game.


----------



## wientmg

MisterDantes said:


> Based on my previous knowledge, you appear to have been an exception. It is, however, easy to include deviants in my calculations. You appear competent and i would like to challenge you in a game of chess, but i doubt you have the patience and focus needed to last a whole game.


That depends on whether you want to play simply to reaffirm your own tenuous self-esteem, or if you'd be interested in an engaging meeting of the minds. As I'm not a hypocrite, I will allow that you might not subscribe to the same suffocating contempt as most other INTJs do.
As a realist, I hold only a little hope in that direction.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

A confused INFP attempting to convince himself & the world that he's an INTJ.


----------



## Caged Within

The look your new ISTJ neighbor gives your colored and bisexual ass and wonders whether you'll drop or raise the property value...Fucking. GOLD.


----------



## wientmg

stargazing grasshopper said:


> A confused INFP attempting to convince himself & the world that he's an INTJ.


I'm sorry your world exists as sets of boxes into which everyone must fit. It's truly piteous.

(I hope I was right that that's a criticism appropriate for an ISTJ, but to be honest, they bore me so much, I never cared to learn about them)

Damned ninjas.


P.S. 


Caged Within said:


> The look your new ISTJ neighbor gives your colored and bisexual ass and wonders whether you'll drop or raise the property value...Fucking. GOLD.


I can't decide if I hope that actually happened because of how hilarious it would be, or if I hope it didn't because it may have been an unpleasant experience for you.


----------



## Caged Within

wientmg said:


> Damned ninjas.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Typical ISTP, thinking they're so edge because they vaguely derailed a thread.


----------



## wientmg

FakeLefty said:


> Ha, we engineers know HOW to use those theories. We are the practical ones. We don't just think, we do. Well, ENFP, instead of trying to out-logic me, why don't you try to inspire a weaker soul?


Well, that's just the engineer's way isn't it? You understand a thing right up to the point that it's useful to you, and no further. Just so did you understand my previous comment. You just admitted to accepting the scraps of the thinkers' tables. You make your fortune on their knowledge. Pragmatism doesn't bring people to space; it makes hammers that don't wear out. Keep banging away, hon, cuz if you can't even rebut an ENFP, that thinking thing isn't looking good for you.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

wientmg said:


> Well, that's just the engineer's way isn't it? You understand a thing right up to the point that it's useful to you, and no further. Just so did you understand my previous comment. You just admitted to accepting the scraps of the thinkers' tables. You make your fortune on their knowledge. Pragmatism doesn't bring people to space; it makes hammers that don't wear out. Keep banging away, hon, cuz if you can't even rebut an ENFP, that thinking thing isn't looking good for you.


Too me'ish. :tongue::crazy:


----------



## wientmg

Pinkieshyrose said:


> Too me'ish :tongue::crazy:


You shame our kind. Where's the intensity and enthusiasm that defines us? I understand being distracted, but do put in some effort.


(And thanks!)


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FakeLefty said:


> Ha, we engineers know HOW to use those theories. We are the practical ones. We don't just think, we do. Well, ENFP, instead of trying to out-logic me, why don't you try to inspire a weaker soul?


Wouldn't that be an impossible feat since there is no weaker type soul than a wannabe know it all ENFP, heck even the INFP knows well enough to STFU occasionally.


----------



## wientmg

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Wouldn't that be an impossible feat since there is no weaker type soul than a wannabe know it all ENFP, heck even the INFP knows well enough to STFU occasionally.


Just because I defend the task-fullfilling nature of ISTJs doesn't mean I think you should overstep your bounds. The illogical statement that knowing when to shut up = strength of spirit does all the arguing for me in the dismissal of your higher thinking abilities. Or maybe you scorn my attempt to be more than an ENFP supposedly is? I would encourage you to reach beyond your station, just as I have done, but I don't want you to be crushed by your failures where I have succeeded. After all, as an inspirer, I know when not to inspire.


----------



## you dont know what luv is

FakeLefty said:


> Pfft, abstract thinking is nice and all, but it's the engineer-types that move the world forward! You could learn a thing or two from me, INTP.


LOL, as if the "engineering" types came up with any of the ideas for the things that they're "engineering" on their own.


----------



## wientmg

you dont know what luv is said:


> LOL, as if the "engineering" types came up with any of the ideas for the things that they're "engineering" on their own.


Have you heard of Elon Musk? Just because they build doesn't mean they aren't creative. Quod Erat Demonstrandum.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

LOL your kind merely gets lost in abstract emotional thoughts, then summizes an apprentices work & steals all their credit.
What's up with ENFPs being perplexed by INTJs unwillingness to feed everybody social cues, I mean jeez what are they expecting cue cards to carry them in every other facet of life too.
ENTPs need to grow a pair, learn to make decisions & stop expecting everybody to carry their ass through life. Maybe then they'd be capable of recognizing their "soul mate" without the person needing to bite them on their ass.


----------



## you dont know what luv is

Ouijaman said:


> intj == the internet tough guys. would shrivel into a meek flower face to face.


Yeah, probably because we're not foolish enough to believe that "being tough" for the sake of being tough is at all necessary in any way. Unless of course you were doing it for the sole purpose of making yourself look like a frustratingly immature, exceedingly shallow-minded douche. And by the way, there is no need to desperately seek approval by jeopardizing your own physical safety via "fights" when you have to make a conscious effort to not accidentally intimidate/frighten people in your day to day interactions with them (haha you think I'm joking, but I'm so not. It's draining). Also, virtually everyone admires INTJs, some even envy us, and we know this well. So the whole trying to play tough guy thing really serves us no purpose. PS: Good luck trying to find a way to disprove this.


----------



## GalacticGoose

Jeez. This thread got malicious fast haha. 

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## you dont know what luv is

stargazing grasshopper said:


> LOL your kind merely gets lost in abstract emotional thoughts, then summizes an apprentices work & steals all their credit.
> What's up with ENFPs being perplexed by INTJs unwillingness to feed everybody social cues, I mean jeez what are they expecting cue cards to carry them in every other facet of life too.
> ENTPs need to grow a pair, learn to make decisions & stop expecting everybody to carry their ass through life. Maybe then they'd be capable of recognizing their "soul mate" without the person needing to bite them on their ass.


I am actually going to go ahead and stand up for the SJ's man. You guys are underrated as shit. Some of the greatest, most honest and kind hearted people I know are ISTJs. You guys deserve more love than you get, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## you dont know what luv is

GalacticGoose said:


> Jeez. This thread got malicious fast haha.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


I'll kill ya.


----------



## wientmg

GalacticGoose said:


> Jeez. This thread got malicious fast haha.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


I don't so, for the most part. We just have to be careful not to take anything personally. I think goofy criticisms would be just as welcome as cutting replies are. It's just easier to be original when you're replying to a person's response rather than the group as a whole since that sort of got exhausted in the first 20 pages.


----------



## GalacticGoose

you dont know what luv is said:


> I'll kill ya.


I'd like to see you try. *melts through floor*

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

you dont know what luv is said:


> Yeah, probably because we're not foolish enough to believe that "being tough" for the sake of being tough is at all necessary in any way.


Aw jeez I knew the typical INTJ excuses were just around the corner, aka "we would if we could" but we lack backbone & don't play well with others LOL


----------



## FearAndTrembling

You aren't INFJ


----------



## GalacticGoose

wientmg said:


> I don't so, for the most part. We just have to be careful not to take anything personally. I think goofy criticisms would be just as welcome as cutting replies are. It's just easier to be original when you're replying to a person's response rather than the group as a whole since that sort of got exhausted in the first 20 pages.


Eh, seems as if it's went from friendly ribbing to snarky jabs. Seems as if it's getting defensive, too; though maybe I'm just interpreting it wrong. I am woozy with illness, after all :3

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## wientmg

FearAndTrembling said:


> You aren't INFJ


And you aren't ENFP. But it's okay. I'll forgive you if you can't keep up.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Dude I don't need your cowardly indecisive type to cover my ass, when my country needs a covert job done right the first time they're sending my type to kick the ass of all your type.



PS I was told nobody takes anything serious here, it's all in good fun but I'm not so sure the Pinky Gal is aware. Just let it be known if we're getting too carried away.


----------



## wientmg

GalacticGoose said:


> Eh, seems as if it's went from friendly ribbing to snarky jabs. Seems as if it's getting defensive, too; though maybe I'm just interpreting it wrong. I am woozy with illness, after all :3
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


I think that to an extent, snarky jabs are sort of like friendly ribbing. Anything I can follow with a "Don't make me snap in a z formation" counts as light-hearted. But if you keep playing along the way of friendly ribbing, people might just follow in that and we'll have a bunch of ribbing posts. I do acknowledge that some posts seem a little personal, and some responses seem to demonstrate that some take things too personally. But for the most part, I think we try to target the type or the post, and a little of the person behind it, but not the person him/herself. When it's all just "I hate you, you're stupid," I think this thread will be shut down.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

DeadlyRefridgerator said:


> Shouldn't you be working?


Shouldn't your type be fixing a defective refrigerator, recycling junk automobiles into scrap metal or just about any other remedial job that the ESTPs perceive as beneath them?
Hey at least the inventors can claim the improved mouse trap, erotic female personal appliances & the recycled cardboard pizza box.


----------



## Choice

Do you really have to emote like a 60 y/o housewife on botox?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

I'm in a funky mood, it finally dawned upon me that I'm creatively challenged but I can still color inside the lines LOL!


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

That's all you're good at...
Getting outside of the box is definitely not your thing.

Twitch


----------



## RCKT82

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> That's all you're good at...
> Getting outside of the box is definitely not your thing.
> 
> Twitch


Maybe people aren't suppose to be outside the box? The box must be there for a reason! 

Maybe if people followed directions ISTJs wouldn't have to look like jerks when we give it back and tell you that our instructions were not suggestions. Do it right the first time! =-)


----------



## Ouijaman

The "box" doesn't exist. It's all a figment of your (collective) mindset. Boxes exist to make you feel more comfortable with reality. Think of it as more of a snuggly blanket coat. There's nothing wrong with that, just don't get too comfortable with it.


----------



## QrivaN

Stop trying to confuse the ISTJs, ENTP!


----------



## Ouijaman

What are you protecting the ISTJs from, INFP? Perhaps you're projecting your own confused state onto others. INFJ needs to learn how to let people make their own choices and learn from mistakes. Otherwise you risk creating adults who behave like children.

Married an INFJ -- seen the damage done!


----------



## QrivaN

Choices? Mistakes? Where did these even come from, ENTP?


----------



## Ouijaman

QrivaN said:


> Choices? Mistakes? Where did these even come from, ENTP?


The inevitable risks of protecting others from life, INFJ.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

I'll gladly come over there and beat you with your own malformed Ti.

Twitch

PS: @QrivaN :ninja:


----------



## FakeLefty

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> I'll gladly come over there and beat you with your own malformed Ti.
> 
> Twitch
> 
> PS: @_QrivaN_ :ninja:


You know you don't have it in you to do that, INFJ. It would be against your nature as a protector. Plus you care about people too much.


----------



## Ouijaman

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> I'll gladly come over there and beat you with your own malformed Ti.
> 
> 
> It is kinda cute to see an INFJ try to act mean.


----------



## FX

Ouijaman said:


> It is kinda cute to see an INFJ try to act mean.


At least we INTPs know when to shut up and be a bit more tactful. You ENTPs just abuse your Fe to make fun of everyone.


----------



## RCKT82

Actually, the fact that adults act like children forces ISTJs to create rules to get ENTPs to actually finish something and why INFJs are there to keep children like you from getting hurt when your overly optimistic ideas flame out with the realities of "what is".


----------



## ENTP_Guy

foxhead128 said:


> At least we INTPs know when to shut up and be a bit more tactful. You ENTPs just abuse your Fe to make fun of everyone.


*yyyyaaaaawwwwnwnnnsss*
Sorry you started talking, babbling to make a point.... and yet again no one heard you..... :/ sorry stick to playing world of war craft.


----------



## ENTP_Guy

RCKT82 said:


> Actually, the fact that adults act like children forces ISTJs to create rules to get ENTPs to actually finish something and why INFJs are there to keep children like you from getting hurt when your overly optimistic ideas flame out with the realities of "what is".


Correction, ENTP's don't see rules and anything but silly. And we may be overly optimistic but at least we have the capability to think beyond your boring work cubical


----------



## Ouijaman

foxhead128 said:


> At least we INTPs know when to shut up and be a bit more tactful. You ENTPs just abuse your Fe to make fun of everyone.


I think you mean our Ne. Our Fe would be more polite, so we save it for real life interactions. And this is my Ti replying to you. But see how I use Ti to achieve an Ne result? Fascinating huh


----------



## FX

Ouijaman said:


> I think you mean our Ne. Our Fe would be more polite, so we save it for real life interactions. And this is my Ti replying to you.


Your Ti? How about bad Si?


----------



## Ouijaman

foxhead128 said:


> Your Ti? How about bad Si?


possibly, but not likely since the framework was factual rather than experiential. I'm surprised to see an INTP make that mistake. Your type is usually more on top of details like that.


----------



## dulcinea

Gemfish said:


> You know all about random bullshit, don't you ENTP? XD


Hello fellow INFJ. Watch out for that wall--Oh! too late. You might need a bandaid now


----------



## MisterDantes

Be careful,INFJ, or you might loose grip of yourself in the depth of your thoughts


----------



## drmiller100

MisterDantes said:


> Be careful,INFJ, or you might loose grip of yourself in the depth of your thoughts


still puzzled how an intj can ever get laid.


----------



## MisterDantes

> still puzzled


Must be a normal state of mind for you then, Mr.ENTP


----------



## Lucky Luciano

You are all meanies, makes me wanna cry :crying:


----------



## egodeath

Yeah..well then why don't you just cry instead of saying you want to, you want-to-achieve-things-but-never-go-through-with-any-of-your-ideas-entp slimeball


----------



## Helios

Who are you calling a slimeball? I mean it's not like you've actually followed through with any of your major plans, mister.


----------



## QrivaN

I love how there's a small chain of ENTPs telling each other that they need to go accomplish anything. XD


----------



## FX

QrivaN said:


> I love how there's a small chain of ENTPs telling each other that they need to go accomplish anything. XD


Hi, INFJ. Honestly, you guys bother me a little. I mean, I try to tell you the truth, but then you freak out and take it as an insult or something. Sheesh.


----------



## QrivaN

foxhead128 said:


> Hi, INFJ. Honestly, you guys bother me a little. I mean, I try to tell you the truth, but then you freak out and take it as an insult or something. Sheesh.


Well, hello to you too, INTP. I'm just as easily disturbed by how you guys have a tendency to believe that your subjective truth is the objective truth.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

INFJ, you are not the chosen one, and no you won't revolutionize anthing.


----------



## FX

Pogona Vitticeps said:


> INFJ, you are not the chosen one, and no you won't revolutionize anthing.


INTP, I find it amusing that you think you have a better chance of revolutionizing anything from your mother's basement.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

foxhead128 said:


> INTP, I find it amusing that you think you have a better chance of revolutionizing anything from your mother's basement.


Projecting much, INTP?


----------



## FX

Pogona Vitticeps said:


> Projecting much, INTP?


Just using my Ne. Being an INTP yourself, I thought you were capable of doing the same?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

QrivaN said:


> I love how there's a small chain of ENTPs telling each other that they need to go accomplish anything. XD


I was thinking that it's becoming a regular ENTP circle jerk over there, I'd guess that's a consequence of extraverted intuitive perception being common among the "little man" crowd.


----------



## egodeath

"Little man", I'm actually quite large in stature and penis size as well


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

INTPs The shy, withdrawn introverted version of the circle jerking ENTPs. Is there a doctor in the house (ringed specialists need not apply) because somebody's overdosing on their Ne again.
Yep there's nothing quite like observing an airheaded thinker getting lost in another magical thinking odyssey. 
Thank you INTPs for Alice in Wonderland but I gotta ask whether it was inspired by a dream or merely another of your acid trips.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

obzen said:


> "Little man", I'm actually quite large in stature and penis size as well


LOL I was expecting a different ENTP to sling a line of bullshit very similar to that which you just posted, but hey one ENTP little man's overcompensation is as hilarious as another.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

So says your false confidence.

Twitch

:ninja:'d


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

egodeath said:


> "Little man", I'm actually quite large in stature and penis size as well


Apparently nobody ever "edumacated" you that everything looks quite large to an ENTP. 
Comparitively speaking; Most things which the rest of us don't give a second thought to often appear quite large to "little ENTP guys" but don't sweat it if your 3rd grade teacher taught you to multiply measurements x 1.5 or your "bubble headed bleach blonde" girlfriend keeps assuring you it's over six inches.
LOL she's an INTP & she's actually attempting to convince herself that her second cousin taught her how to read a ruler correctly.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Apparently nobody ever "edumacated" you that everything looks quite large to an ENTP.
> Comparitively speaking; Most things which the rest of us don't give a second thought to often appear quite large to "little ENTP guys" but don't sweat it if your 3rd grade teacher taught you to multiply measurements x 1.5 or your "bubble headed bleach blonde" girlfriend keeps assuring you it's over six inches.
> LOL she's an INTP & she's actually attempting to convince herself that her second cousin taught her how to read a ruler correctly.


Lol keep enforcing that law, Big Brother. Burning books doesn't keep people from learning there's always a better way than the way it is right now. If you do manage to catch me though, ISTJ, kill me quickly before trying to trick me into thinking four really does equal five.


----------



## egodeath

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Apparently nobody ever "edumacated" you that everything looks quite large to an ENTP.
> Comparitively speaking; Most things which the rest of us don't give a second thought to often appear quite large to "little ENTP guys" but don't sweat it if your 3rd grade teacher taught you to multiply measurements x 1.5 or your "bubble headed bleach blonde" girlfriend keeps assuring you it's over six inches.
> LOL she's an INTP & she's actually attempting to convince herself that her second cousin taught her how to read a ruler correctly.


wow actually, i never thought about it that way, maybe you're right :happy:. i find it sexy the way you're so fixated on my single post. you know us extroverts, so eager for attention :kitteh:


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Who knew an ENTP was such an attention whore that would they bring attention to the fact that they're an attention whore.

Twitch


----------



## ENTrePreneur

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Who knew an ENTP was such an attention whore that would they bring attention to the fact that they're an attention whore.
> 
> Twitch



We're a lot more than just _*attention*_ whores...


----------



## drmiller100

I am an attention slut.

Whores demand payment. 

Get it right please.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

So you're just whores in general? I already knew that.

Twitch


----------



## ENTrePreneur

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> So you're just whores in general? I already knew that.
> 
> Twitch


Oh yeah...you bored, INFJ?


----------



## drmiller100

dear twitch,
sluts do it for free cuz they love it.

whores do it for a job and demand money. 

i'm a slut.

HELLO!!!!!!!! can you listen?


----------



## egodeath

"please respond"


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Ah, but the problem is that you have your definitions mixed up.
Whores do it for attention more than payment.
Sluts do it just because they're loose.
You would be an attention prostitute if you were doing it for payment.
Or harlot.

Twitch

PS: Whores


----------



## zombiefishy

PS: Horse


----------



## ENTrePreneur

zombiefishy said:


> PS: Horse


PS: Attention Sex, Anyone?


----------



## zombiefishy

PS: no thanks  but I appreciate the invitation!  (ill just watch from the sidelines like a creep that I am :crazy


----------



## ENTrePreneur

zombiefishy said:


> PS: no thanks  but I appreciate the invitation!  (ill just watch from the sidelines like a creep that I am :crazy


Nahh....let's get a room *grabs hand and rushes off*


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Again. Whores. Sluts and possibly some harlots.
Not to mention the poor girl will get drug off somewhere indeterminate as the ENTP will be distracted before he makes it halfway there.

Twitch


----------



## zombiefishy

ENTrePeneur said:


> Nahh....let's get a room *grabs hand and rushes off*


*grabbed my big attention penis instead* oh my arent you rushing too fast with this? :blushed:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

zombiefishy said:


> *grabbed my big attention penis instead* oh my arent you rushing too fast with this? :blushed:



Never. *strips naked*


----------



## zombiefishy

ENTrePeneur said:


> Never. *strips naked*


well... *eyes you up and down* ...that's quite disappointing...

*walks out the door* there wasn't much unfortunately


----------



## ENTrePreneur

zombiefishy said:


> well... *eyes you up and down* ...that's quite disappointing...
> 
> *walks out the door* there wasn't much unfortunately


Lol...I'm over here...that was ISTJ you were looking at....*smirks*

But hey, he's there, you're there, you're both lonely...have fun! *walks out, shutting door behind*


----------



## zombiefishy

sure sure use the ISTJ excuse


----------



## ENTrePreneur

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Don't apologize ma'am, we're all just kidding. That's the whole point of the thread.
> 
> 
> Now suck it up like a good little airheaded, neurotic perceiver & kick some ass on the other personality types including my own.


Or she could have sex with you...and I could go on kicking butt


----------



## zombiefishy

ENTrePeneur said:


> Or she could have sex with you...and I could go on kicking butt


I'm sorry but what do you mean by "go on kicking butt"? I haven't seen you kicked one so far...or maybe I missed it?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

zombiefishy said:


> I'm sorry but what do you mean by "go on kicking butt"? I haven't seen you kicked one so far...or maybe I missed it?



no, no. I'm controlling my butt-kicking for now.. Go on, enjoy yourself


----------



## zombiefishy

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Don't apologize ma'am, we're all just kidding. That's the whole point of the thread.
> 
> 
> Now suck it up like a good little airheaded, neurotic perceiver & kick some ass on the other personality types including my own.


Nah I can't kick ass unfortunately


----------



## ENTrePreneur

zombiefishy said:


> Nah I can't kick ass unfortunately



Then have sex..it's one or the other.. *Wink XD


----------



## zombiefishy

ENTrePeneur said:


> Then have sex..it's one or the other.. *Wink XD


Do you only think with your genitals or something?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

zombiefishy said:


> Do you only think with your genitals or something?



Just because your type does, doesn't mean everyone else does, INFP.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ENTrePeneur said:


> Or she could have sex with you...and I could go on kicking butt


She could have sex with who she chooses to, but it won't be with me & I highly doubt it would be with you.

Maybe not so much yourself but I've noticed that ENTP guys appear to have inadequacy issues regarding their manhood & they tend to way over compensate.

Example: Dr Miller posted his alleged dick measurements & bragged regarding his "cock-rings" & his "penis enlargement" efforts at the "does size matter" thread. 
I've gotta say that red flags went up all over the thread, I nearly laughed myself to tears it was so ridiculous.
I've noticed a few other ENTP guys get defensive if their manhood is challenged, INTP, INTJ & most others shake it off (no pun intended) but the ENTPs get embarassed & defensive so it's better than somewhat likely that there's an inkling of truth there.

What say ye passive aggressive little man?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

stargazing grasshopper said:


> She could have sex with who she chooses to, but it won't be with me & I highly doubt it would be with you.
> 
> Maybe not so much yourself but I've noticed that ENTP guys appear to have inadequacy issues regarding their manhood & they tend to way over compensate.
> 
> Example: Dr Miller posted his alleged dick measurements & bragged regarding his "cock-rings" & his "penis enlargement" efforts at the "does size matter" thread.
> I've gotta say that red flags went up all over the thread, I nearly laughed myself to tears it was so ridiculous.
> I've noticed a few other ENTP guys get defensive if their manhood is challenged, INTP, INTJ & most others shake it off (no pun intended) but the ENTPs get embarassed & defensive so it's better than somewhat likely that there's an inkling of truth there.
> 
> What say ye passive aggressive little man?


Lol embarrased and defensive in your dreams...You're so far from my weak spot, it'll take more than a hubble telescope to see anything within a mile of it... But I guess that's to be expected from someone as ...well...incompetent as an ISTJ


----------



## zombiefishy

ENTrePeneur said:


> Just because your type does, doesn't mean everyone else does, INFP.


Then our genitals must be the most amazing genitals ever!!! I mean...IT HAS LOTS OF IMAGINATION!!! :crazy:


----------



## King Nothing

ENTrePeneur said:


> Lol embarrased and defensive in your dreams...You're so far from my weak spot, it'll take more than a hubble telescope to see anything within a mile of it... But I guess that's to be expected from someone as ...well...incompetent as an ISTJ


In what backwards world does the term "duty fulfiller" translate to "incompetent?" Your insults are making increasingly less sense.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

King Nothing said:


> In what backwards world does the term "duty fulfiller" translate to "incompetent?" Your insults are making increasingly less sense.


Lol...just because your mommy told you that you filled your diapers to the top, doesn't mean that you couldn't do other things as well. Correlation doesn't imply causation


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

zombiefishy said:


> Nah I can't kick ass unfortunately


Yes you can! You can let yourself go & have fun on a thread that's basically here to allow people to vent their frustrations with other personality types.
In all honesty; I like all personality types but this thread is fun & it's not hurting my comment count either.

If you're inexperienced at picking up on cues, just throw anything out there & see what gets a reaction aka "throw it at the wall & see what sticks". 
Here's a hint, I've noticed I'm developing a "White Knight" reaction to women in distress, hence I've veered from the thread topic momentarily.

Gotta go for the night, hang tough.


----------



## King Nothing

ENTrePeneur said:


> Lol...just because your mommy told you that you filled your diapers to the top, doesn't mean that you couldn't do other things as well. Correlation doesn't imply causation


So does being an ENTP make you think with your genitals, or is it that thinking with your genitals makes you an ENTP?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Yes you can! You can let yourself go & have on a thread that's basically here to allow people to vent their frustrations with other personality types.
> In all honesty; I like all personality types but this thread is fun & it's not hurting my comment count either.
> 
> If you're inexperienced at picking up on cues, just throw anything out there & see what gets a reaction aka "throw it at the wall & see what sticks".
> Here's a hint, I've noticed I'm developing a "White Knight" reaction to women in distress, hence I've veered from the thread topic momentarily.
> 
> Gotta go for the night, hang tough.


Wow..never thought I'd say this 'bout an ISTJ, but I..........agree...with...him...wow that hurt to say..XD


----------



## ENTJGirlLA

Me: Hey ENTP, how did that important assignment that was due yesterday come along? 

ENTP: I couldn't do it because bla bla bla bla party bla bla bla bla tired bla bla bla bla bla bla bla soooo sorry bla bla bla bla bla


----------



## ENTrePreneur

ENTJGirlLA said:


> Me: Hey ENTP, how did that important assignment that was due yesterday come along?
> 
> ENTP: I couldn't do it because bla bla bla bla party bla bla bla bla tired bla bla bla bla bla bla bla soooo sorry bla bla bla bla bla



Yeah...it must not have been important, like most things with an ENTJ..


----------



## drmiller100

gee ENTP, did you notice the ENTP's outnumber all the other types COMBINED on this thread?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

drmiller100 said:


> gee ENTP, did you notice the ENTP's outnumber all the other types COMBINED on this thread?



It's cuz we're just so attracted to this type of stuff.


----------



## SisOfNight

Oh ENTP, I get it. You are funny, energetic and have interesting things to talk about… but could you just stop for a minute? Your exuberance drains me.
(*getting back to the intention of this thread*)


----------



## zombiefishy

Why is there poop on ENTP's head?

Because it's an asshole...

But why are people laughing?

Because it started talking and people think fart is funny.


(I cry at my terrible jokes)


----------



## ENTP_Guy

zombiefishy said:


> Why is there poop on ENTP's head?
> 
> Because it's an asshole...
> 
> But why are people laughing?
> 
> Because it started talking and people think fart is funny.
> 
> 
> (I cry at my terrible jokes)


Your joke is equal to your life, and by that I mean invalid. 

Fucking INFPs, do I really need to elaborate?!


----------



## zombiefishy

ENTP_Guy said:


> Your joke is equal to your life, and by that I mean invalid.
> 
> Fucking INFPs, do I really need to elaborate?!


Sure go ahead


----------



## drmiller100

zombiefishy said:


> Sure go ahead


\

time for you to run along back under your bed.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

ENTP'S getting pwned. It would be more amusing if I didn't do it on a regular basis.

Twitch


----------



## FX

zombiefishy said:


> Why is there poop on ENTP's head?
> 
> Because it's an asshole...
> 
> But why are people laughing?
> 
> Because it started talking and people think fart is funny.
> 
> 
> (I cry at my terrible jokes)





drmiller100 said:


> \
> 
> time for you to run along back under your bed.


I just wanted to say that both of you being are idiots.


----------



## zombiefishy

drmiller100 said:


> \
> 
> time for you to run along back under your bed.


I can't......... There are monsters living there!











foxhead128 said:


> I just wanted to say that both of you being are idiots.


Try it sometime! It's fun!


----------



## idoh

foxhead128 said:


> I just wanted to say that both of you being are idiots.


an intp with grammar! *gasp*


----------



## FX

idoh said:


> an intp with grammar! *gasp*


*looks back at post* Wow. I failed very, very hard.


----------



## zombiefishy

It's okay...at least you INTP admit you were wrong, unlike INFJ  they're "always right"


----------



## Caged Within

zombiefishy said:


> It's okay...at least you INTP admit you were wrong,* unlike INFJ  they're "always right"*


I've actually dealt with this. I don't think the unhealthy ones mean it. I just don't think they can see it.


----------



## lola0075

ok, here's my criticism of ISTJ. Keep in mind i have a very good istj friend. she has a lot of good points, but we've definitely struggled to see eye to eye many times before. At the end of the day, we're both extremely loyal and I value her friendship. But sometimes, she does drive me crazy!!! This pretty much sums it up: bossy control freak. She tries to take control of EVERYTHING, is stubborn, and definitely does not mind promoting conflict in order to get her way. I can handle it to an extent, until she starts to be downright rude. I get it that you should be real, and that being polite all the time is a bit of a fakey Feeler thing. But STILL, sometimes you need to take other peoples persepctives and feelings into account and realize that your way IS NOT always the right way and you are not ALWAYS right! At the end of the day, I love her, and we all have our blind spots, but hanging out with her can be a lot of work sometimes.


----------



## zombiefishy

Caged Within said:


> I've actually dealt with this. I don't think they mean it. I just don't think they can see it.


Because they refuse to see it so they can avoid admitting they're wrong?


----------



## Caged Within

zombiefishy said:


> Because they refuse to see it so they can avoid admitting they're wrong?


If a person is a jerkface, he or she won't admit she is wrong, regardless of type, but in my experience, unhealthy INFJs just didn't do so for they didn't have solid grasps on reality and had strong binaries. They couldn't see things as they were, so to admit things that they couldn't see wouldn't make sense to them. It's why I never slammed them.


----------



## zombiefishy

Hm.....I'm curious to know how you dealt with this unhealthy INFJ but I won't pry.


----------



## King Nothing

lola0075 said:


> ok, here's my criticism of ISTJ. Keep in mind i have a very good istj friend. she has a lot of good points, but we've definitely struggled to see eye to eye many times before. At the end of the day, we're both extremely loyal and I value her friendship. But sometimes, she does drive me crazy!!! This pretty much sums it up: bossy control freak. She tries to take control of EVERYTHING, is stubborn, and definitely does not mind promoting conflict in order to get her way. I can handle it to an extent, until she starts to be downright rude. I get it that you should be real, and that being polite all the time is a bit of a fakey Feeler thing. But STILL, sometimes you need to take other peoples persepctives and feelings into account and realize that your way IS NOT always the right way and you are not ALWAYS right! At the end of the day, I love her, and we all have our blind spots, but hanging out with her can be a lot of work sometimes.


Disagree! You are wrong about everything.


----------



## zombiefishy

King Nothing said:


> Disagree! You are wrong about everything.


Not sure if that was sarcasm or not but it stilll made me laugh. :laughing:


----------



## CelticaNoir

INFPs: fifty ideas, but not a single word written down.


----------



## zombiefishy

CelticaNoir said:


> INFPs: fifty ideas, but not a single word written down.


Make that a thousand!

ENFPs:


----------



## FX

zombiefishy said:


> Make that a thousand!
> 
> ENFPs:
> 
> * *


To me, the INFP is kind of like my weird cousin. We think in almost the same way, except that my thought process is grounded in hard facts, as opposed to the INFP's more subjective thought process. I simultaneously envy and pity them for it.


----------



## zombiefishy

foxhead128 said:


> To me, the INFP is kind of like my weird cousin. We think in almost the same way, except that my thought process is grounded in hard facts, as opposed to the INFP's more subjective thought process. I simultaneously envy and pity them for it.


This is just my opinion, but sometimes, hard facts are just no fun...it lacks rainbows and unicorns.
But thank you! That was a very nice compliment! It made me feel all fuzzy and warm


----------



## seashell

zombiefishy said:


> This is just my opinion, but sometimes, hard facts are just no fun...it lacks rainbows and unicorns.
> But thank you! That was a very nice compliment! It made me feel all fuzzy and warm


INFP, Ahhh I don't have my rain gear for all these tears.


----------



## zombiefishy

seashell said:


> INFP, Ahhh I don't have my rain gear for all these tears.


Shhhhh just accept my tears of happiness and mayyybe mop it up when I'm done...I'm too lazy to do it


----------



## FearAndTrembling

INFP= poor man's INFJ


----------



## Caged Within

FearAndTrembling said:


> INFP= poor man's INFJ


Can I get my receipt?


----------



## FX

Caged Within said:


> Can I get my receipt?


As with the INFP, I view the ISTP as a weird cousin of mine. Our thought processes are both dominated by hard facts, but the ISTP trades some ability to think abstractly for more awareness of the present. It's a tough call, but I think I'd rather be the way I am now.


----------



## zombiefishy

Caged Within said:


> Can I get my receipt?


Unfortunately, they didn't keep it 



foxhead128 said:


> As with the INFP, I view the ISTP as a weird cousin of mine. Our thought processes are both dominated by hard facts, but the ISTP trades some ability to think abstractly for more awareness of the present. It's a tough call, but I think *I'd rather be the way I am now.*


EXACTLY! Love who you are~


----------



## Caged Within

foxhead128 said:


> It's a tough call, but I think I'd rather be the way I am now.


I feel the same.


----------



## zombiefishy

Caged Within said:


> I feel the same.


:shocked: It feeeels!!!


----------



## FX

zombiefishy said:


> :shocked: It feeeels!!!


It thinks!


----------



## zombiefishy

foxhead128 said:


> It thinks!


I think?!?! :shocked:


----------



## FX

zombiefishy said:


> I think?!?! :shocked:


Um... how do I respond to this...


----------



## zombiefishy

foxhead128 said:


> Um... how do I respond to this...


Just say yes and walk away...slowly...


----------



## FX

zombiefishy said:


> Just say yes and walk away...slowly...


*says yes*
*walks away... slowly*


----------



## zombiefishy

foxhead128 said:


> *says yes*
> *walks away... slowly*


Oh...it actually listened to me :shocked:


----------



## FX

zombiefishy said:


> Oh...it actually listened to me :shocked:


Surprised? If I ignore my Ti and cut directly to Ne (and everything below it), it seems we can connect pretty well.


----------



## seashell

foxhead128 said:


> Surprised? If I ignore my Ti and cut directly to Ne and everything below it, it seems we can connect pretty well.


INTP, Hit a snooze on the Ti & just go with it. :laughing:


----------



## FX

seashell said:


> INTP, Hit a snooze on the Ti & just go with it. :laughing:


Hm, you're an odd one. I suppose INTJs must view you similarly to how I view INFPs.


----------



## zombiefishy

foxhead128 said:


> Surprised? If I ignore my Ti and cut directly to Ne (and everything below it), it seems we can connect pretty well.


Could this be a start to a beautiful friendship?! :shocked:


----------



## FX

zombiefishy said:


> Could this be a start to a beautiful friendship?! :shocked:


*faints because Fe failed*

In all seriousness, though, maybe. I tend to get along pretty well with people heavy on Ne.


----------



## Porcupine Doormat

Pogona Vitticeps said:


> What are you doing in a thread for adults ISFJ?


Does it have to be just for adults? Can't believe I'm debating this with an frigging Iguana.


----------



## JamesSteal

It's not a good idea to be debating. ISFJs should stick to interior decorating.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

JamesSteal said:


> It's not a good idea to be debating. ISFJs should stick to interior decorating.


He has a point.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

To The Taxmobile said:


> Does it have to be just for adults? Can't believe I'm debating this with an frigging Iguana.


It's a bearded dragon ISFJ, now get back to the kitchen!


----------



## FX

Pogona Vitticeps said:


> It's a bearded dragon ISFJ, now get back to the kitchen!


Oh, come on, INTP. Give the ISFJ some credit; they already don't get enough as it is.


----------



## JamesSteal

"Real life? Outside? Is that a dedicated server?" - INTP


----------



## drmiller100

Intp calling someone clueless.

pot. Kettle


----------



## ENTrePreneur

drmiller100 said:


> Intp calling someone clueless.
> 
> pot. Kettle


Nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## Porcupine Doormat

Pogona Vitticeps said:


> It's a bearded dragon ISFJ, now get back to the kitchen!


And I bet you can't boil an egg, do your own cooking!


----------



## FX

To The Taxmobile said:


> And I bet you can't boil an egg, do your own cooking!


Actually, he has a point. I sure as hell can't boil an egg.


----------



## Porcupine Doormat

JamesSteal said:


> It's not a good idea to be debating. ISFJs should stick to interior decorating.


And you should be sticking to Architecture!


----------



## Porcupine Doormat

ENTrePeneur said:


> Nothing more needs to be said.


Errrrr...you need to add Black


----------



## ENTrePreneur

To The Taxmobile said:


> Errrrr...you need to add Black


ehh...so far...tooo lazy....


----------



## FX

ENTrePeneur said:


> ehh...so far...tooo lazy....


Go, ENTProcrastinator!


----------



## ENTrePreneur

foxhead128 said:


> Go, ENTProcrastinator!


Oh hey! Almost didn't see you there, Mr. Potts! My name's Kettle!


----------



## FX

ENTrePeneur said:


> Oh hey! Almost didn't see you there, Mr. Potts! My name's Kettle!


It takes one to know one. :wink:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

foxhead128 said:


> It takes one to know one. :wink:



Hey...I came up with a pretty creative way to say something and all you can come up with is a millenium-old cliche? I guess I should have expected as much from an INTP XD


----------



## FX

ENTrePeneur said:


> Hey...I came up with a pretty creative way to say something and all you can come up with is a millenium-old cliche? I guess I should have expected as much from an INTP XD


With your weak Si, I didn't expect you to appreciate it very much.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

foxhead128 said:


> With your weak Si, I didn't expect you to appreciate it very much.



Soo... you compliment me? INTP...read the thread name.


----------



## FX

ENTrePeneur said:


> Soo... you compliment me? INTP...read the thread name.


Ne over-abstracting much?


----------



## zombiefishy

Porcupine Doormat said:


> Been wrestling with pigs eh? Word of advice, never wrestle with pigs because they will enjoy it more unlike you!


Until they get turned into bacons..... Pigs no likey getting turned into delicious bacons...

...now I want bacon... hmmmmmm~ :blushed:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

zombiefishy said:


> Until they get turned into bacons..... Pigs no likey getting turned into delicious bacons...
> 
> ...now I want bacon... hmmmmmm~ :blushed:


lasagna


----------



## zombiefishy

ENTrePeneur said:


> lasagna


PASTAAA~


----------



## Ouijaman

INFP, do yourself a huge favor and avoid this thread since you're bad at taking criticism. In fact, you are probably reading criticism toward you when its directed at other types. You will thank me me later.


----------



## zombiefishy

Oh you~ You are so cute, caring about INFP's feelings and stuff! B'awwwww :3
You make me giggle like a lovestruck pre-teen fangirling about Bieber or whatever they are into nowadays~

Here, have a little but humble piece of my little fragile heart. :kitteh:


----------



## Ouijaman

Great! An INFP wearing reflective bodysuit armor. Must... find... sunglasses. Ahhh better now.


----------



## zombiefishy

Ain't I so stylish?  Bodysuit armours are so in nowadays! Or maybe I'm in the wrong time again?


----------



## FX

zombiefishy said:


> Ain't I so stylish?  Bodysuit armours are so in nowadays! Or maybe I'm in the wrong time again?


We Thinkers prefer not to waste our time worrying about such things. :wink:


----------



## zombiefishy

Foxical Paradox said:


> We Thinkers prefer not to waste our time worrying about such things. :wink:


Ah yes. You guys prefer worrying about boring stuff...meeehhhhhhhh :tongue:
So blaaaaannnnd


----------



## FX

zombiefishy said:


> Ah yes. You guys prefer worrying about boring stuff...meeehhhhhhhh :tongue:
> So blaaaaannnnd


Well, _someone_ has to worry about the boring stuff, right? roud:


----------



## zombiefishy

Foxical Paradox said:


> Well, _someone_ has to worry about the boring stuff, right? roud:


EXACTLY! So stay boring~ :crazy:


----------



## Ouijaman

Oh, INFP. You disarm me with your idealism, which I find too whimsical to find much fault with. Just leave the practical problem solving to we ENTPs, and you can entertain us.


----------



## zombiefishy

Oh hey, at least we find each other entertaining!


----------



## Ouijaman

We may be entertaining each other, but we killed the thread in the process! 

R.I.P. "Criticize the personality type above you!" thread.


----------



## Akuma

Always those extraverted cousins who kill something during their "improvement"..


----------



## Porcupine Doormat

zombiefishy said:


> Ain't I so stylish?  Bodysuit armours are so in nowadays! Or maybe I'm in the wrong time again?



They are stylish, but one problem.....they're impractical. Back to the drawing board for you!


----------



## Porcupine Doormat

Ouijaman said:


> We may be entertaining each other, but we killed the thread in the process!
> 
> R.I.P. "Criticize the personality type above you!" thread.



Come on ENTP be optimistic, just because it's down doesn't mean its out, where the hell is your charisma?


----------



## Ouijaman

How do you know that I wasn't being optimistic?! :ninja:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Ouijaman said:


> How do you know that I wasn't being optimistic?! :ninja:


lol dem ISFJs bro XD


----------



## Ouijaman

I forget that ISFJs are mind readers.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Ouijaman said:


> I forget that ISFJs are mind readers.


 lol... sometimes


----------



## Chocolava

ENTrePeneur said:


> lol... sometimes


Make up your mind, ENTP, and then you can go back to starting three projects and never finishing even one up. 

(In typical feeler form, i feel i must apologize for hurting your feeling, possibly, feel you must not take this too seriously. Oh, the feels!)


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Chocolava said:


> Make up your mind, ENTP, and then you can go back to starting three projects and never finishing even one up.
> 
> (In typical feeler form, i feel i must apologize for hurting your feeling, possibly, feel you must not take this too seriously. Oh, the feels!)


i'm sorry you must feel. much better to be able to choose




‎


----------



## Chocolava

ENTrePeneur said:


> i'm sorry you must feel. much better to be able to choose
> ‎


Pfft! Like you have a choice. Is it fun grappling with that annoying tertiary Fe?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Chocolava said:


> Pfft! Like you have a choice. Is it fun grappling with that annoying tertiary Fe?



nope.. sometimes i just ignore it. I have a @Choice . In fact, @Choice just moderated a mafia game for me. There's a new one starting now. Do you want to join? XD


----------



## FX

Chocolava said:


> Pfft! Like you have a choice. Is it fun grappling with that annoying tertiary Fe?


What about me? :happy:


----------



## Chocolava

Foxical Paradox said:


> What about me? :happy:


It's obviously worse for you, with Fe being your last, and least used function. It must be scary to realize you actually HAVE feelings. 

but what i want to know is how you can have such a bad record with personal hygiene when Si is your tertiary function?!

( i feel obligated to include that i'm only joking and stuff )


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Chocolava said:


> It's obviously worse for you, with Fe being your last, and least used function. It must be scary to realize you actually HAVE feelings.
> 
> but what i want to know is how you can have such a bad record with personal hygiene when Si is your tertiary function?!
> 
> *( i feel obligated to include that i'm only joking and stuff )*


lol this thread was not made for feelers... XD


----------



## Damagedfinger

I'm just laughing at the fact that this thread is more like a criticize and apologize thread.

C'mon we're all joking, right, right?


----------



## FX

Chocolava said:


> It's obviously worse for you, with Fe being your last, and least used function. It must be scary to realize you actually HAVE feelings.
> 
> but what i want to know is how you can have such a bad record with personal hygiene when Si is your tertiary function?!
> 
> ( i feel obligated to include that i'm only joking and stuff )


Weak Fe also means that we don't _particularly_ care about what other people think of us. In my case, I'm also Se-last, so I'm not so easily distracted by things that go on around me.


----------



## Chocolava

ENTrePeneur said:


> nope.. sometimes i just ignore it. I have a @Choice . In fact, @Choice just moderated a mafia game for me. There's a new one starting now. Do you want to join? XD


Ooooh! Scary veiled threats from an ENTP might work if only they carried them out... guess that's why you linked someone else to finish what you started.

(But i am feeling apprehensive now O_O )


----------



## FX

See, INFJ, when you utilize your Fe, you normally can't help but use it to get along with other people. In my case (and the case of ENTPs), I can override it with my Ti-Ne complex and abuse it to make fun of people. It's a lot more fun that way. :kitteh:


----------



## Chocolava

Damagedfinger said:


> I'm just laughing at the fact that this thread is more like a criticize and apologize thread.
> 
> C'mon we're all joking, right, right?


Well, at least there's someone here whose feelings won't ever come into play in anything. How's that plan for world domination coming along, dear?

( I shall stop apologizing. Clearly no one here is going to get their feelings hurt


----------



## Chocolava

ENTrePeneur said:


> lol this thread was not made for feelers... XD


that's so true


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Chocolava said:


> Ooooh! Scary veiled threats from an ENTP might work if only they carried them out... guess that's why you linked someone else to finish what you started.
> 
> (But i am feeling apprehensive now O_O )


lol i wasn't actually threatening you... XD


----------



## Chocolava

Foxical Paradox said:


> See, INFJ, when you utilize your Fe, you normally can't help but use it to get along with other people. In my case (and the case of ENTPs), I can override it with my Ti-Ne complex and abuse it to make fun of people. It's a lot more fun that way. :kitteh:


Riiight, supressed Fe and Ti dom...is that what makes you so socially awkward then?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Chocolava said:


> Well, at least there's someone here whose feelings won't ever come into play in anything. How's that plan for world domination coming along, dear?
> 
> ( *I shall stop apologizing. Clearly no one here is going to get their feelings hurt *


possibly because most of us either don't have feelings or choose not to feel XD


----------



## Chocolava

ENTrePeneur said:


> lol i wasn't actually threatening you... XD


Damn infj tendencies to look for hidden meaning where there isn't any. I should have known...you guys are anything but subtle.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Chocolava said:


> Damn infj tendencies to look for hidden meaning where there isn't any. I should have known...you guys are anything but subtle.


Hey! I can be subtle if I want too... and don't worry 'bout it... i search for hidden meanings as well.


----------



## Chocolava

ENTrePeneur said:


> possibly because most of us either don't have feelings or choose not to feel XD


Oh, you have feelings alright. You're just too scared to bring them out because you might go off into a blubbering fit and you don't want to seem *gasp* _vulnerable_!


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Chocolava said:


> Oh, you have feelings alright. You're just too scared to bring them out because you might go off into a blubbering fit and you don't want to seem *gasp* _vulnerable_!


lol I know how to look vulnerable when i need to look such.. I"m never really vulnerable except to one or two people though


----------



## Chocolava

Okay...i have to just come out and say it...why am i the only one insulting you guys? infjs can be major jerks...surely you realize this?


----------



## Damagedfinger

That's more like it!

Ahh world domination, I'm too busy for that. I'll get back to it later.

Now, who was that brilliant person who said that this thread wasn't meant for feelers?

I can teach you guys how to be a little bit rough, just a little bit because I know you won't take it.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Chocolava said:


> Okay...i have to just come out and say it...why am i the only one insulting you guys? *infjs can be major jerks*...surely you realize this?


lol.. only if you have feelings.

oh wait.. sorry... here's how i would respond if you had actually said something legitimate:

*sarcasm* Oh *sarcasm* really? I had *sarcasm* no *sarcasm* idea. *sarcasm*


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> That's more like it!
> 
> Ahh world domination, I'm too busy for that. I'll get back to it later.
> 
> *Now, who was that brilliant person who said that this thread wasn't meant for feelers?*
> 
> I can teach you guys how to be a little bit rough, just a little bit because I know you won't take it.


an INTJ with humility? now that's a novelty.


----------



## FX

Damagedfinger said:


> That's more like it!
> 
> Ahh world domination, I'm too busy for that. I'll get back to it later.
> 
> Now, who was that brilliant person who said that this thread wasn't meant for feelers?
> 
> I can teach you guys how to be a little bit rough, just a little bit because I know you won't take it.


That's rich, coming from what is probably the most feely of the NTs.


----------



## Emtropy

Oh shut up ENTP. You all reckon you're Tony Stark, but you're just over-confident fools who talk too much crap.


----------



## Chocolava

ENTrePeneur said:


> lol I know how to look vulnerable when i need to look such.. I"m never really vulnerable except to one or two people though



And that acting would work...if only your ENTP narcissism didn't shine so bright.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Emtropy said:


> Oh shut up ENTP. You all reckon you're Tony Stark, but you're just over-confident fools who talk too much crap.


lol... typical ISFJ... can't figure out a good comeback... and how long did it take you to come up with that one? XD

Here's a hint, go put your personality on your profile so people can accurately criticize you back. Not everyone is as good at finding the annoying, sensitive wimps as I am. XD


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Chocolava said:


> And that acting would work...if only your ENTP narcissism didn't shine so bright.


 lol you're learning INFJ.. there may be hope for you yet


----------



## Chocolava

ENTrePeneur said:


> lol.. only if you have feelings.
> 
> oh wait.. sorry... here's how i would respond if you had actually said something legitimate:
> 
> *sarcasm* Oh *sarcasm* really? I had *sarcasm* no *sarcasm* idea. *sarcasm*


Oh *sarcasm* what subtlety! *sarcasm*

And of course you wouldn't acknowledge any idea, no matter how legitimate, unless it cam from your own brain.


----------



## Emtropy

Typical ENTP - assuming something without even having any knowledge! If this were real life, I wouldn't even have the chance to tell you my type!

(I would put my personality...if I knew it:ninja


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Chocolava said:


> Oh *sarcasm* what subtlety! *sarcasm*
> 
> And of course you wouldn't acknowledge any idea, no matter how legitimate, unless it cam from your own brain.


lol, go learn to read the part where ENTPs are some of the most open-minded people there are


----------



## Damagedfinger

ENTP's always getting the bad picture of others.

Haha

(I feel like saying "look who's talking" but let's proceed).


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Emtropy said:


> Typical ENTP - assuming something without even having any knowledge! If this were real life, I wouldn't even have the chance to tell you my type!
> 
> (I would put my personality...if I knew it:ninja


lol.. typical ISFJ... keep throwing blame on me for your mistake, and you dig your own grave.


----------



## Chocolava

Damagedfinger said:


> That's more like it!
> 
> Ahh world domination, I'm too busy for that. I'll get back to it later.
> 
> Now, who was that brilliant person who said that this thread wasn't meant for feelers?
> 
> I can teach you guys how to be a little bit rough, just a little bit because I know you won't take it.


http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/Come+At+Me+Bro_9b9d62_3289805.jpg


----------



## Emtropy

ENTrePeneur said:


> lol.. typical ISFJ... keep throwing blame on me for your mistake, and you dig your own grave.


See, there you go: still assuming! Where's my mistake, other than lack of knowledge? At least I'm willing to admit mistakes. You, ENTP, can't handle that - you don't dig your own grave; rather, your head explodes from over-inflation.


----------



## FX

Chocolava said:


> http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/Come+At+Me+Bro_9b9d62_3289805.jpg


INFJ, it's true that I'm socially awkward... but thanks to the fact that I am, I've learned to cope very well with being alone.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> ENTP's always getting the bad picture of others.
> 
> Haha
> 
> (I feel like saying "look who's talking" but let's proceed).


I am currently rebutting three people on a single thread at a single time. I have completely derailed this thread twice, and at one point in time I left a bunch of ENTJs in a heap, crying over some of my comebacks. 

what do you have to say for yourself, INTJ?


----------



## Damagedfinger

Eliminate that:

"But I'm afraid to hurt you" thought!


----------



## Chocolava

ENTrePeneur said:


> @Chocolava
> 
> _It must suck to think that no one ever cares. SO the narcissism is actually showering yourself with love cause you dont think anyone wuvs you!
> 
> _Lol people love me, they just don't love you... at least after you've solved all their problems for them. XD


It would help if you looked up at other's posts...instead of concentrating entirely on yourself. The happy day i get to call an ENTP an idiot who jumped the gun.


----------



## Chocolava

Foxical Paradox said:


> Psych!:crazy:
> 
> What I stated was true, and it does bring me down sometimes. But I also knew it would appeal to your Fe, so I abused it. Sorry.



Stop feeling sorry! this is what keeps your dreams from coming true- the ability to tramp all over someone else's dreams without giving a damn. You could learn all about being a cold hearted robot from an INTJ


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Chocolava said:


> It would help if you looked up at other's posts...instead of concentrating entirely on yourself. The happy day i get to call an ENTP an idiot who jumped the gun.



I didn't jump the gun... I already responded to this post.... I just had more to say so I responded again... oh well. Typical INFJ.


----------



## Chocolava

ENTrePeneur said:


> @Chocolava
> 
> _It must suck to think that no one ever cares. SO the narcissism is actually showering yourself with love cause you dont think anyone wuvs you!
> 
> _Lol people love me, they just don't love you... at least after you've solved all their problems for them. XD


Wait, wait, are you contradicting yourself? Nah, probably just fooling yourself into assuming that the people who get annoyed by you love you. Awww, ENTP, you want to be wuved, don't you? too bad you can't suppress Fe any further.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Chocolava said:


> Wait, wait, are you contradicting yourself? Nah, probably just fooling yourself into assuming that the people who get annoyed by you love you. Awww, ENTP, you want to be wuved, don't you? too bad you can't suppress Fe any further.


you're going backwards, INFJ. You've exhausted that point, move on. I"m starting to think you're a lost cause


----------



## Damagedfinger

Ughh, it hurts reading this.....


Okay someone teach me how to criticize!


----------



## Chocolava

Damagedfinger said:


> Ughh, it hurts reading this.....
> 
> 
> Okay someone teach me how to criticize!


Like this- OMG! An INTJ has appeared! Aren't you supposed to be locked up in a basement or a psyche ward or something? 

OR

So, INTJ, how many people have you made cry today?


----------



## Emtropy

ENTrePeneur said:


> I didn't say it's exclusive to N's i said it's mainly "N" trait, not "I".
> 
> proof you're both an introvert and a sensor.


"Introspection is an N thing, not an I thing" is what you said. The power of words, ENTP - if you meant it was mainly an N thing, you should've said.

And your mistake over my perceived mistake proves I'm an introverted sensor? Nice logic there. Or are you just biased against introverts and sensors?! Imagine that...

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocolava

ENTrePeneur said:


> you're going backwards, INFJ. You've exhausted that point, move on. I"m starting to think you're a lost cause


Hell, no, beach! No one calls lost causes on stuff but an INFJ! I notice you don't really criticize me for being an INFJ though. Why is that?


----------



## Damagedfinger

We don't make them cry they're just too sensitive **hint, hint**

I don't go outside for reasons *hint* *hint*

Okay, now if your smart enough just guess what I'm hinting for.

(Is that good?)

This is hard because you can't hear my tone of voice (sarcasm does have it's magic!)


----------



## Chocolava

Damagedfinger said:


> We don't make them cry they're just too sensitive **hint, hint**
> 
> I don't go outside for reasons *hint* *hint*
> 
> Okay, now if your smart enough just guess what I'm hinting for.
> 
> (Is that good?)
> 
> This is hard because you can't hear my tone of voice (sarcasm does have it's magic!)



Ahhh... i knew there was something mystical about you INTJs. You're vampires! It totally makes sense now. Tell, me, do you hate Stephanie Meyer or was she right, do you really sparkle?


----------



## Chocolava

Emtropy said:


> "Introspection is an N thing, not an I thing" is what you said. The power of words, ENTP - if you meant it was mainly an N thing, you should've said.
> 
> And your mistake over my perceived mistake proves I'm an introverted sensor? Nice logic there. Or are you just biased against introverts and sensors?! Imagine that...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


Trust an Si user to get stuck on details. (Please don't breathe fire on me. This is allllll just a game. just a nice nice game)


----------



## drmiller100

Chocolava said:


> T. (Please don't breathe fire on me. This is allllll just a game. just a nice nice game)


grow some balls. or tits. Or something.

(grins!)


----------



## Damagedfinger

What! I'm mixed up!

INFJ your better than that use your brain! What makes sense, I see no logic...

You people fail to understand us.........

and didn't you say you'd stop apologizing? Are you really that sensitive?


----------



## Emtropy

Chocolava said:


> Trust an Si user to get stuck on details. (Please don't breathe fire on me. This is allllll just a game. just a nice nice game)


Anything to trip up our ENTP friend, Chocolava. 

(seriously what is it with me and being an Si user idgi it's not a strong function of mine)


----------



## Emtropy

drmiller100 said:


> grow some balls. or tits. Or something.
> 
> (grins!)


Both!


----------



## drmiller100

Emtropy said:


> Both!


says the person who can't even figure out what type they are after 500 posts


----------



## Kathy Kane

drmiller100 said:


> says the person who can't even figure out what type they are after 500 posts


Stop being so philosophical and let the person decide in their own time.


----------



## Chocolava

drmiller100 said:


> grow some balls. or tits. Or something.
> 
> (grins!)


Says the inexperienced ENTP who is solely composed of said genitalia and nothing else. Since subtlety isnt your strong suit, i mean really know what you're talking about nstead of just pretending to know... come back to me after you've messed with an ISFJ. those dragons be scary, man


----------



## Emtropy

drmiller100 said:


> says the person who can't even figure out what type they are after 500 posts


Oh, maybe I'm just fluid. Adolescent brain and all. 

Nevertheless, I don't see how that rebuttal is relevant to growing both tits and balls; I understand the nature of the game, but man, ENTPs will do anything to stir up shit.


----------



## Emtropy

Chocolava said:


> You give off a slight XNFP vibe, somehow. Or maybe XSFP. well, that was totally conclusive *Sarcasm*


Well, I mean, at least we know I'm a perceiving feeling Xextrovert. ;D


----------



## Kathy Kane

Chocolava said:


> Self righteous anger mode!:angry::laughing:
> 
> I just meant that people can't possibly lose ANY MORE respect for you than they ve lost. What is it with thinker types assuming that feelers are defending someone when they're stating an obvious fact? is that how you cope with being outdone by a feeler? tch, tch.


I'll step back, you're starting to display that "screech" mode I spoke of earlier.


----------



## Chocolava

Emtropy said:


> Well, I mean, at least we know I'm a perceiving feeling Xextrovert. ;D



Come to my arms ENFP!!! Yaaay for completely baseless assumptions for fun!!!


----------



## Emtropy

Chocolava said:


> Come to my arms ENFP!!! Yaaay for completely baseless assumptions for fun!!!


Yaaaaay! INFJ with dat Fe knows me


----------



## Chocolava

Kathy Kane said:


> I'll step back, you're starting to display that "screech" mode I spoke of earlier.


Whoa, WHoa! I'm not being emotional at all! I was just having fun. If only you could handle emotions, you could truly rule the world. Well, at least you'll survive the zombie apocalypse. No one s better at cutting people down than an INTJ.

(again, reminding sensitive people this is a joke thread)


----------



## Dezir

I wonder how big is the percent of people who takes this personally.


----------



## Chocolava

Dezir said:


> I wonder how big is the percent of people that takes this personally.



So do I. It started out funny, bu after people started taking shit seriously, it deteriorated. and i'm no good at insults...
So, was that a frail attempt at an insult from an INTP that doesn't want to offend anyone? ;P


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Chocolava said:


> So do I. It started out funny, bu after people started taking shit seriously, it deteriorated. and i'm no good at insults...


Pot, kettle, black?


----------



## Chocolava

ENTP_Guy said:


> Pot, kettle, black?


Nope, you could have said 'Aww, sensitive INFJ don't want to hurt others' feewings.' But no.

Admit it, you're just here to argue cause you love that attention, don'tcha?


----------



## zombiefishy

ohhhhh :shocked: it's ALIVE!


----------



## FX

ENTP_Guy said:


> Pot, kettle, black?


How about ostrich, penguin, can't fly? Why don't you use that big Ne of yours and come up with something a bit more original?


----------



## Chocolava

@zombiefishy And no, it doesn't feel bad that it's been ignored all this while. So what do the tea leaves say today?


----------



## zombiefishy

Chocolava said:


> @_zombiefishy_ And no, it doesn't feel bad that it's been ignored all this while. So what do the tea leaves say today?


The tea leaves say "Ahhh!!! It BUUURRRRNNSSS"


----------



## FX

Chocolava said:


> @_zombiefishy_ And no, it doesn't feel bad that it's been ignored all this while. So what do the tea leaves say today?


This is Ti speaking. The tea leaves don't say anything, per se, but they do reveal some indications of the plant's health.


----------



## Chocolava

lol


----------



## ENTP_Guy

zombiefishy said:


> The tea leaves say "Ahhh!!! It BUUURRRRNNSSS"


Don't worry... that is the cyanide... it will be fine in a couple of minutes


----------



## Chocolava

Foxical Paradox said:


> This is Ti speaking. The tea leaves don't say anything, per se, but they do reveal some indications of the plant's health.



INTP humor... one needs to develop a taste for it. And not a particularly good one. (Although that joke appeals to my tastes )


----------



## Chocolava

ENTP_Guy said:


> Don't worry... that is the cyanide... it will be fine in a couple of minutes



You'd know all about cyanide and where to find it. Been hatching a cruel practical joke that involves cyanide and youtube fame?


----------



## zombiefishy

Foxical Paradox said:


> This is Ti speaking. The tea leaves don't say anything, per se, but they do reveal some indications of the plant's health.


This is Fi speaking.
Sure, it doesn't say anything, but how do you know it doesn't feel anything?


----------



## Chocolava

Feels stuff but keeps quiet. Are we talking about the tea leaves or INFPs?


----------



## FX

zombiefishy said:


> This is Fi speaking.
> Sure, it doesn't say anything, but how do you know it doesn't feel anything?


Hey, Fi, this is Ne. I don't know; I'm not a plant. But it's fun to speculate about what it might feel.


----------



## zombiefishy

Ohhhhhh! :shocked: Me and the tea leaves are connected!!


----------



## FX

Ne: Everything is interconnected! We can be friends now! =D


----------



## zombiefishy

Foxical Paradox said:


> Ne: Everything is interconnected! We can be friends now! =D


Let us share some awkward hug, new friend!


----------



## FX

zombiefishy said:


> Let us share some awkward hug, new friend!


Yes! And in theory, we can be friends with the tea leaves, too!


----------



## zombiefishy

Foxical Paradox said:


> In theory, we can be friends with the tea leaves, too!


Oh....yeah....but it's alright if we just use it for drinking...right?


----------



## FX

zombiefishy said:


> Oh....yeah....but it's alright if we just use it for drinking...right?


Oh. Well... that was awkward.


----------



## zombiefishy

Foxical Paradox said:


> Oh. Well... that was awkward.


It's okay.
Awkward is my friend too!


----------



## FX

zombiefishy said:


> It's okay.
> Awkward is my friend too!


Indeed, it is. You understand how I feel.


----------



## Chocolava

doesn't this equate to ...tea cannibalism? It's like you've got a pet cat and one day you decide it's old and go, hey, ain't nobody got time to wait for cats to die. Cat's for lunch.


It's my opinion that you shouldn't eat your friends.


----------



## zombiefishy

Foxical Paradox said:


> Indeed, it is. You understand how I feel.


Of course! We're like bros!
Brothah from anothah mothah~


----------



## zombiefishy

Chocolava said:


> doesn't this equate to ...tea cannibalism? It's like you've got a pet cat and one day you decide it's old and go, hey, ain't nobody got time to wait for cats to die. Cat's for lunch.
> 
> 
> It's my opinion that you shouldn't eat your friends.


Oh hey, don't people eat pigs too? And cows? And fishies?!
They have feelings too


----------



## FX

zombiefishy said:


> Oh hey, don't people eat pigs too? And cows? And fishies?!
> They have feelings too


When you said that, I immediately remembered that point earlier in this thread when someone called Feelers pigs or something like that. I can't remember exactly who said it, though.

Well... this has unfortunate implications.


----------



## zombiefishy

Foxical Paradox said:


> When you said that, I immediately remembered that point earlier in this thread when someone called Feelers pigs or something like that. I can't remember exactly who said it, though.
> 
> Well... this has unfortunate implications.


At least pigs are alive! Aaaand cute! And also yummy when cooked!


----------



## FX

zombiefishy said:


> At least pigs are alive! Aaaand cute! And also yummy when cooked!


That's true. Hmm... I wonder how a Thinker would taste?


----------



## Chocolava

Foxical Paradox said:


> When you said that, I immediately remembered that point earlier in this thread when someone called Feelers pigs or something like that. I can't remember exactly who said it, though.
> 
> Well... this has unfortunate implications.



there's nothing that makes me laugh faster than being equated with pigs. lol
@zombiefishy yeah, but they're not your friends. they're raised with the idea that they'll be dinner someday.


----------



## zombiefishy

Foxical Paradox said:


> That's true. Hmm... I wonder how a Thinker would taste?


Bland....no flavour.... 



Chocolava said:


> there's nothing that makes me laugh faster than being equated with pigs. lol
> @_zombiefishy_ yeah, but they're not your friends. they're raised with the idea that they'll be dinner someday.


LIES!!! There was Babe the pig!!! And Mrs Piggy!!!


----------



## FX

zombiefishy said:


> Bland....no flavour....


Yeah, probably. We _are_ boring like that.


----------



## drmiller100

Lick your hand.

Duh.


----------



## Chocolava

zombiefishy said:


> At least pigs are alive! Aaaand cute! And also yummy when cooked!


alive for now...what she means is that if feelers are pigs and pigs are dinner, then feelers are dinner. Pigs are sooo cute, though. how does anyone have the heart to kill them? 

this has turned into a feeler thread with the arrival of the infp. you guys are so awesome at feely stuff


----------



## FX

drmiller100 said:


> Lick your hand.
> 
> Duh.


That's not a good way to find out, in my opinion. That's like only eating the skin of a chicken, and then assuming that the entire chicken tastes like the skin.


----------



## drmiller100

Foxical Paradox said:


> That's not a good way to find out, in my opinion. That's like only eating the skin of a chicken, and then assuming that the entire chicken tastes like the skin.


why would you want to eat an entire chicken? guts and brains taste like crap.


----------



## Chocolava

drmiller100 said:


> Lick your hand.
> 
> Duh.


Lick your...oh, wait, you lost it in that explosion... too bad.


----------



## Chocolava

zombiefishy said:


> Bland....no flavour....
> 
> 
> 
> LIES!!! There was Babe the pig!!! And Mrs Piggy!!!


But no one ate babe! or Piggy.


----------



## FX

drmiller100 said:


> why would you want to eat an entire chicken? guts and brains taste like crap.


I meant the parts that people would be willing to eat. But now we're just arguing over semantics.


----------



## Chocolava

Foxical Paradox said:


> That's true. Hmm... I wonder how a Thinker would taste?


tart. bland and sweet is probably the feelers.


----------



## zombiefishy

Chocolava said:


> But no one ate babe! or Piggy.


Yeah because they were friends!


----------



## Chocolava

zombiefishy said:


> Yeah because they were friends!



exactly! so that's what i was saying. if you're friends with an animal, you don't eat it. But ifyou're raising it for food, then you're emotionally cut off...see?


----------



## zombiefishy

Chocolava said:


> exactly! so that's what i was saying. if you're friends with an animal, you don't eat it. But ifyou're raising it for food, then you're emotionally cut off...see?


But I would never raise something that I would eat in the end...that's why there are shops...to buy the already dead and cut up and packaged ones


----------



## drmiller100

Chocolava said:


> exactly! so that's what i was saying. if you're friends with an animal, you don't eat it. But ifyou're raising it for food, then you're emotionally cut off...see?


Nope. I'd eat it.


----------



## zombiefishy

Of course you would :I


----------



## Chocolava

drmiller100 said:


> Nope. I'd eat it.


That's because you lack the ability to form loyal bonds with man or beast ... Or woman, just in case you tried pulling through that loophole. Or you'd just like to say something that'd shock the feelers. Jokes aside, yeas I know some people who would and I'm not one to judge anyone. We just have different priorities


----------



## Kathy Kane

When did this become the kumbaya thread?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Kathy Kane said:


> When did this become the kumbaya thread?



when you walked in -we were scared we would hurt your feelings


----------



## zombiefishy

Just now


----------



## Chocolava

It's the combined power of Ne and Fe


----------



## Kathy Kane

ENTrePeneur said:


> when you walked in -we were scared we would hurt your feelings


You must be projecting. No harmony gives ENTP's heart palpitations.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Kathy Kane said:


> You must be projecting. No harmony gives ENTP's heart palpitations.


Khan.


----------



## Ouijaman

Foxical Paradox said:


> Weak Fe also means that we don't _particularly_ care about what other people think of us. In my case, I'm also Se-last, so I'm not so easily distracted by things that go on around me.


Admit it INTP, half the time you don't even _know_ what is going on around you. Can you say Oblivious?


----------



## Akuma

Better living in your own world than being too dependant on others and clingy on them, ENTP.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Akuma said:


> Better living in your own world than being too dependant on others and clingy on them, ENTP.


Better to do things, enjoy life, enjoy people than have to hide in our rooms all day, INTP.


----------



## FX

Akuma said:


> Better living in your own world than being too dependant on others and clingy on them, ENTP.


Dammit. I can't criticize you without it backfiring.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Foxical Paradox said:


> Dammit. I can't criticize you without it backfiring.


ninja'd.


----------



## Akuma

ENTrePeneur said:


> Better to do things, enjoy life, enjoy people than have to hide in our rooms all day, INTP.


There are things we do. And atleast we get the things done, ENTP.


----------



## Akuma

ENTrePeneur said:


> Better to do things, enjoy life, enjoy people than have to hide in our rooms all day, INTP.


There are things we do. And atleast we get the things done, ENTP.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Akuma said:


> There are things we do. And atleast we get the things done, ENTP.


not any faster sooner or more commonly than we do..


----------



## FX

ENTrePeneur said:


> not any faster sooner or more commonly than we do..


Argh. It's hard to criticize an xNTP when you know that anything you say about them probably applies to you as well...


----------



## Akuma

Foxical Paradox said:


> Argh. It's hard to criticize an xNTP when you know that anything you say about them probably applies to you as well...


Practically, we're at the edge of Taj Mahal'ing ourselves.


----------



## FX

Akuma said:


> Practically, we're at the edge of Taj Mahal'ing ourselves.


Pretty much. I can't even make fun of you for being a virgin, because you're not one, so it would only backfire.


----------



## Akuma

Foxical Paradox said:


> Pretty much. I can't even make fun of you for being a virgin, because you're not one, so it would only backfire.


We require Feelers to break the loophole, otherwise it's ninjaing or Taj Mahal.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Akuma said:


> We require Feelers to break the loophole, otherwise it's ninjaing or Taj Mahal.


We ENTPs seem to get along just fine without anyone else here... why can't you INTPs be more like us?


----------



## Akuma

Because unlike you, we cannot temporarily decimate our intellect to accomodate others.


----------



## idoh

intp, did you know brushing your teeth makes it smell better? roud:


----------



## FX

idoh said:


> intp, did you know brushing your teeth makes it smell better? roud:


Yes, ISFJ, I'm sure he knew that. Relax - you don't have to be on top of everyone all the time. :kitteh:


----------



## Chocolava

Maybe you can give him a hand with that, ISFJ, and then dust off those boot-prints on your back


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Chocolava said:


> Maybe you can give him a hand with that, ISFJ, and then dust off those boot-prints on your back


least he didn't apologize after every post on this thread, INFJ


----------



## Chocolava

ENTrePeneur said:


> least he didn't apologize after every post on this thread, INFJ


Damn, you got me!


----------



## idoh

*ISFJ: most likely to get a thrill from changing husband's diaper
INFJ: gets turned on when husband beats them with a whip

*


----------



## zombiefishy

They may apologies but do they really mean it? 



idoh said:


> *ISFJ: most likely to get a thrill from changing husband's diaper
> INFJ: gets turned on when husband beats them with a whip *


*


*​Well isn't that exciting


----------



## Chocolava

So you share your diaper-changing life secrets online and then complain that people take advantage of you?! really?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

zombiefishy said:


> did it :I


feel free to contact @Pucca or @Benr if you have any questions, but they should be answered pretty soon


----------



## FX

zombiefishy said:


> did it :I


Hooray! We can start now!

Anyway, I will attempt to re-rail this thread...

Argh... due to my big, wonky Fi, I only just realized that it's a bit hard for me to criticize an xNxP in general, not just xNTPs.


----------



## zombiefishy

What is this game anyways?

And I can't criticize anyone at all.  Or can I?


----------



## FX

zombiefishy said:


> What is this game anyways?


To sum it up, Mafia is a game in which the standard setup has two sides - the Town and the Mafia. The objective of both sides is to eliminate all players on the other side. The game takes place in Day and Night phases. During the Day, people converse with each other and ultimately vote to lynch someone. At the end of the Day, the player with the highest number of votes is lynched and removed from play. During the Night, the Mafia members vote on someone to kill off. Since the Mafia is capable of doing this, there are more Town members than Mafia members in the standard setup. Day and Night continue to alternate until one side either wins or is deemed the victor.

In practice, most setups are not standard, which makes things a lot more interesting.


----------



## zombiefishy

Foxical Paradox said:


> To sum it up, Mafia is a game in which the standard setup has two sides - the Town and the Mafia. The objective of both sides is to eliminate all players on the other side. The game takes place in Day and Night phases. During the Day, people converse with each other and ultimately vote to lynch someone. At the end of the Day, the player with the highest number of votes is lynched and removed from play. During the Night, the Mafia members vote on someone to kill off. Since the Mafia is capable of doing this, there are more Town members than Mafia members in the standard setup. Day and Night continue to alternate until one side either wins or is deemed the victor.
> 
> In practice, most setups are not standard, which makes things a lot more interesting.


............................okay......................


----------



## ENTrePreneur

zombiefishy said:


> ............................okay......................


they'll explain everything.. don't worry


----------



## zombiefishy

ENTrePeneur said:


> they'll explain everything.. don't worry


You know what? I'll just go with the flow~ lol


----------



## ENTrePreneur

zombiefishy said:


> You know what? I'll just go with the flow~ lol



you'll be the best


----------



## FX

zombiefishy said:


> You know what? I'll just go with the flow~ lol


That's basically what I did during my first game, too. Don't worry, you'll be fine.


----------



## zombiefishy

Yeah.... I look forward to getting killed or something


----------



## ENTrePreneur

zombiefishy said:


> Yeah.... I look forward to getting killed or something



me too!


----------



## FX

zombiefishy said:


> Yeah.... I look forward to getting killed or something


You may be pleasantly surprised. During my first game, I had expected to get killed off early, but surprisingly, I lasted until Night 4. Of course, that's when I died.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Foxical Paradox said:


> You may be pleasantly surprised. During my first game, I had expected to get killed off early, but surprisingly, I lasted until Night 4. Of course, that's when I died.


lol i died on day two of three days


----------



## zombiefishy

So is there something that I should NOT do in this game?


----------



## FX

zombiefishy said:


> So is there something that I should NOT do in this game?


Not in particular, as far as I'm aware. It also depends on the other players involved as well, since they will interpret different behaviors... differently. Naturally, some courses of action are riskier than others. Reading up on older games can be helpful.


----------



## Damagedfinger

How about we make this thread, "let's meet each other and share opinions" thread?

It would make a lot more sense...

**Sarcasm** ** because you need it**


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> How about we make this thread, "let's meet each other and share opinions" thread?
> 
> It would make a lot more sense...
> 
> **Sarcasm** ** because you need it**


and... hello again INTJ.. you do know that not everything is about you, right dear watson?


----------



## Damagedfinger

My dear Sherlock,

I find it ironic that you're saying this to me.

Regards,

Your acquaintance, Watson.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> My dear Sherlock,
> 
> I find it ironic that you're saying this to me.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Your acquaintance, Watson.


My Dear Watson,

You still have much to learn.

Worry not. All will come in good time.

Holmes


----------



## Damagedfinger

Dear Sherlock,

I find it quite hard to follow you around while you hum things to yourself.
You do know that not everything is about you, right dear Sherlock?
The people around you need to learn what your hums mean.

Sincerely,
Watson


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> Dear Sherlock,
> 
> I find it quite hard to follow you around while you hum things to yourself.
> You do know that not everything is about you, right dear Sherlock?
> The people around you need to learn what your hums mean.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Watson


why would they ever need to know what my hums mean?

no, my dear watson, you must learn that not everyone needs to know everything about you. If a person can't figure out what my hums mean, then they are of no importance to his small incompetent brain in the first place


----------



## zombiefishy

Dear Holmes and Watson,

Just go ahead and make out. Share thy love with each other~

Yours truly,
creep


----------



## Damagedfinger

Sherlock,

You needed me in the first place, you know it's true.

The fact that you always ask for my opinion proves it. You need to explain your hums to our small brains, because you are very smart and we aren't.

*Cough cough*

Watson.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> Sherlock,
> 
> You needed me in the first place, you know it's true.
> 
> The fact that you always ask for my opinion proves it. You need to explain your hums to our small brains, because you are very smart and we aren't.
> 
> *Cough cough*
> 
> Watson.


My dear Watson,

You are my best and only friend, and had you asked in the first place, I would have immediately explained the hums to you. But I am not going to explain them to just anyone I know. 

Holmes


----------



## Damagedfinger

**Gasp**

This is not Sherlock's handwriting and neither would he admit such thing! Who wrote this?

This is a case I must solve!

Sherlock would never say such thing straight forwardly.

I will capture you.

Watson, on the move.


----------



## FX

Oh, get a room, you two. Both of you are, like, the most feely of the NTs.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Moriarty,


I knew it was you all along!


----------



## FX

Damagedfinger said:


> Moriarty,
> 
> I knew it was you all along!


Wasn't Moriarty an INTJ? =/


----------



## Damagedfinger

Yeah and Watson was an ISTJ...

Just play your role...

(I'm actually surprised you noticed INTP, decided to get out of your head for a while?)


----------



## zombiefishy

I don't agree with getting the room idea because I feel like you two should express your love right here right now...where I'm watching..

teeheehee


----------



## Damagedfinger

That's just wrong in so many ways...

Creep, I fail to express how shocked I am.

It was always a "feely" life for you wasn't it?


----------



## zombiefishy

Define "feely" :wink:


----------



## Damagedfinger

Why do I have to explain everything I say -_-.

It means emotional openness... I thought it was obvious.

Here's a much better phrase:

Touchy-feely

(But I really don't blame you for not noticing  )


----------



## zombiefishy

Oh you~
You make me feel hot hot hot with your explanations


----------



## Damagedfinger

**Claps**

Good on you, you just disturbed an INTJ.

You get a prize.

Now, let me open my book of pure revenge.


----------



## FX

Go on, you two. This conversation amuses me.


----------



## zombiefishy

Yay! Horraayy for me for disturbing an INTJ! 

I must celebrate by crying! Tears of joy are the best~


----------



## Damagedfinger

You know you should be glad that I'm a nice INTJ. If it were an unhealthy INTJ I think they would turn those "tears of joy" into tears of something else...

Just sayin' really, beware.

Now that was just a joke to show you how some people think of us INTJ's.

Really, I don't know where they get those thoughts from... -_-


----------



## zombiefishy

Damagedfinger said:


> You know you should be glad that I'm a nice INTJ. If it were an unhealthy INTJ I think they would turn those "tears of joy" into tears of something else...
> 
> Just sayin' really, beware.
> 
> Now that was just a joke to show you how some people think of us INTJ's.
> 
> Really, I don't know where they get those thoughts from... -_-


I don't think those thoughts at all!
I think everyone is hiding some cuddly feeling stuff inside them :3
Some people just choose to mask/cover it


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

zombiefishy said:


> I don't think those thoughts at all!
> I think everyone is hiding some cuddly feeling stuff inside them :3
> Some people just choose to mask/cover it


caught red handed :blushed:

@OP
you need to do more than cuddle, think about your feelings and daydream to survive in this world, so get off your ass and do something!


----------



## Damagedfinger

How do you do it? 


You just turned it into an emotional situation.... again.


----------



## zombiefishy

It's so easy to turn something into an emotional situation if you will it.

You should try it! It's fun~

:kitteh:


----------



## zombiefishy

Swordsman of Mana said:


> caught red handed :blushed:
> 
> @OP
> you need to do more than cuddle, think about your feelings and daydream to survive in this world, so get off your ass and do something!


Those last 2 words reminded me of this Britney Spears' song called "Do Somethin"

yeah.......I used to like her back when I was a kid.... :I


----------



## Who

Obviously you're mistyped. True Ns would never blindly follow the crowd and listen to whatever the industry tells you to. The sheer pretentiousness of that sentence made it very difficult to type.


----------



## zombiefishy

Who is?


----------



## Chocolava

You are, sweet clueless INFP


----------



## zombiefishy

Chocolava said:


> You are, sweet clueless INFP


I'm not sweet...

I'm actually quite spicy :wink:


----------



## Damagedfinger

But she/he did get clueless right didn't he/she?

(Ahh, that's good enough for revenge!)


----------



## zombiefishy

Damagedfinger said:


> But she/he did get clueless right didn't he/she?
> 
> (Ahh, that's good enough for revenge!)


I'm always clueless but whatever makes you happy, I'm happy too


----------



## Damagedfinger

Okay, now I'm mad!

Are you mad, too?


----------



## zombiefishy

Damagedfinger said:


> Okay, now I'm mad!
> 
> Are you mad, too?


Hm....not really...
But if you want me to be mad, then alright ^^

Grrr I'm mad :frustrating:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

zombiefishy said:


> Hm....not really...
> But if you want me to be mad, then alright ^^
> 
> Grrr I'm mad :frustrating:



oh you're scary... *pet *pet


----------



## Damagedfinger

Test successful.

You know INFJ I think you have the potential to do great things when your not forcing yourself to follow others. Have an opinion for gods sake!

INTJ advice.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> Test successful.
> 
> You know INFJ I think you have the potential to do great things when your not forcing yourself to follow others. Have an opinion for gods sake!
> 
> INTJ advice.


lol ... criticize the type above you... not the poor INFJ... Jees, read the rules...XD


----------



## Damagedfinger

ENTrePeneur said:


> lol ... criticize the type above you... not the poor INFJ... Jees, read the rules...XD



I'm going to let you off with a secret...

(I sometimes forget to refresh the page and when I post I can see other people butting in... it usually happens with me)

Are you back to procrastinate?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> I'm going to let you off with a secret...
> 
> (I sometimes forget to refresh the page and when I post I can see other people butting in... it usually happens with me)
> 
> Are you back to procrastinate?



more like back to Ninja, INTJ.


----------



## zombiefishy

I'm not INFJ... 
Or am I?
WHO AM I?! WHAT AM I?! WHERE AM I?! :shocked:


----------



## Damagedfinger

Meh, forgive me. I was thinking of something important.....

Okay okay, INFP.

Is that better?


----------



## zombiefishy

Damagedfinger said:


> Meh, forgive me. I was thinking of something important.....
> 
> Okay okay, INFP.
> 
> Is that better?


No...I dont feel INFP...or any type....

I feel empty...like Ive lost my identity....


----------



## FX

zombiefishy said:


> No...I dont feel INFP...or any type....
> 
> I feel empty...like Ive lost my identity....


Enneatype 4?


----------



## zombiefishy

Foxical Paradox said:


> Enneatype 4?


Yeeep.
4w5 to be specific


----------



## Chocolava

Damagedfinger said:


> Test successful.
> 
> You know INFJ I think you have the potential to do great things when your not forcing yourself to follow others. Have an opinion for gods sake!
> 
> INTJ advice.


Oh, go back to stealing someone's ideas, 'fixing' them so they work and making a shitload of moolah selling it to the public XD


----------



## Damagedfinger

Well if no one fixes them it would be rubbish, a total waste.

And what you just said... yeah it's called a successful business.


----------



## zombiefishy

*gasp*
You steal other people's ideas?!

How......how unoriginal  I am disappointed


----------



## Damagedfinger

It's not stealing, it's making it work.

Apparently the idiots who invent miss the details that make it work, we fill in those gaps.

It's more of a collaboration.

Even though we can do the work by ourselves *cough*


----------



## zombiefishy

So...so heartless...
*tear*


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Pity, apparently somebody poked the Fi.

Twitch


----------



## Chocolava

Bet you came to that conclusion by gazing into a crystal ball


----------



## Damagedfinger

Your both using crystal balls...


----------



## Chocolava

While you stare into the glass eye of a robot and envision a robotic utopia free from human mistakes


----------



## Damagedfinger

You mean the mirror?

Yes, I like to stare at my self once in a while it reminds me that I have a lot more to work for, including making you people happy.



Anything else in the crystal ball of yours?


----------



## Chocolava

*Amid clouds of perfumed smoke and whistles of wind* Yes...i see...i see...I see that you've finally awakened inferior Se and realized that your physical appearance is lacking and therefore have much to work on.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Oh, I thought we wouldn't be talking about physical appearance, but of you insist I don't mind . 


Now, there there, I know that it's hard having all the looks but no brain my friend!


----------



## Chocolava

must be hard being just a brain held aloft in a fishbowl with liquids. Take one crack at that thing, and you've lost all you are


----------



## Damagedfinger

Good one!


At least I know who I am


----------



## zombiefishy

It's okay...you'll still have your heart


----------



## Damagedfinger

I needed that comfort, creep.

Thanks.


----------



## Chocolava

*Gasp* INTJ being emotionally vulnerable! We're all going to dieeeee!


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Chocolava said:


> *Gasp* INTJ being emotionally vulnerable! We're all going to dieeeee!


uhh... that's not how it works


----------



## ENTrePreneur

zombiefishy said:


> It's okay...you'll still have your heart


no he won't... you stole it, remember? XD


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> Left you feeling lonely...
> 
> I was too busy sobbing -_-





ENTrePeneur said:


> aww..... it's ok INTJ. Shhh...Shhh, don't cry.





Damagedfinger said:


> I can't stop you understand me, you people have opened up my heart.... these tears won't stop (so salty).





indignation said:


> what did you people do to him


we showed him himself and taught him who he was. Don't worry, you're next..XD


----------



## Damagedfinger

Don't worry @indignation they won't harm you not even a bit, I was just playing along with them... idiots I'm still the evil person I am!

Don't underestimate me!


----------



## indignation

IC,intuitors being abstract. I'll just be on my way then


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> Don't worry @_indignation_ they won't harm you not even a bit, I was just playing along with them... idiots I'm still the evil person I am!
> 
> Don't underestimate me!


lol @zombiefishy he still thinks he's in control! Oh the beauty of underestimation


----------



## Chocolava

but don't you underestimate everyone by overestimating yourself?


----------



## Damagedfinger

@_Chocolava_
@ENTrePeneur is too busy being a narcissist he'll probably never notice.

I don't even know what to say, I'm awed by you continue talking please!


----------



## Chocolava

I can't make out if that was INTJ sarcasm or true admiration


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> @_Chocolava_
> 
> @EntrePreneur is too busy being a narcissist he'll probably never notice.
> 
> I don't even know what to say, I'm awed by you continue talking please!


somebody's angry... typical INTJ thinks he knows everything.. XD.. good luck with that


----------



## Damagedfinger

Thanks, I need the luck to deal with you.

I'm not angry, if you think I'm angry then your mistaken.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> Thanks, I need the luck to deal with you.
> 
> I'm not angry, if you think I'm angry then your mistaken.


Hehehehehe... Deal with an ENTP.... only been done like twice... you, mortal, are far from capable of doing so?


----------



## Damagedfinger

I see no question there?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> I see no question there?


You do?


----------



## Damagedfinger

Where.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> Where.


where why?


----------



## Damagedfinger

And I was ashamed of my "Your" mistake...

Capitals my friend, and commas should do well in your sentences!


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> And I was ashamed of my "Your" mistake...
> 
> Capitals my friend, and commas should do well in your sentences!



ahh... aviodyng theeeee kweshunnn......teeeepukkkalll XD


----------



## Damagedfinger

Where, why?


I need to know where something is so I can look at it.

There you go!

*"kweshunnn"*

This is why spelling is important, I thought it was cushion.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> Where, why?
> 
> 
> I need to know where something is so I can look at it.
> 
> There you go!
> 
> *"kweshunnn"*
> 
> This is why spelling is important, I thought it was cushion.


laffffyng owt lowd... ansuer thee kweshunn


----------



## Damagedfinger

What does the cushion want from me?

Annoying little things they are!


----------



## ENTrePreneur

come handle me INTJ... lol and you accuse me of narcissism


----------



## Damagedfinger

Is that you speaking or the cushion?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> Is that you speaking or the cushion?


is that you speaking or your poor heart that was shattered by @zombiefishy


----------



## Damagedfinger

No it's me, my heart is shattered it can longer speak.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> No it's me, my heart is shattered it can longer speak.



ahh.. that's why you went back to pretending to being cold and analytical


----------



## Damagedfinger

Yup, the shattering process was successful!

I thank @zombiefishy for everything.

(By the way, you realise that you saying that means that I'm in control... it contradicts your previous post.)


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> Yup, the shattering process was successful!
> 
> I thank @_zombiefishy_ for everything.
> 
> (By the way, you realise that you saying that means that I'm in control... it contradicts your previous post.)


I never said you were in control


----------



## Damagedfinger

ENTrePeneur said:


> lol @_zombiefishy_ he still thinks he's in control! Oh the beauty of underestimation




Forgetful ENTP.

This is it.

You didn't say I am -_-

I'm lazy, can't explain. Thought you'd understand....


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> Forgetful ENTP.
> 
> This is it.


lol no when did I say you _were_ in control?

typical misreading INTJ :laughing:


----------



## Damagedfinger

Just edited, read again.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> Forgetful ENTP.
> 
> This is it.
> 
> You didn't say I am -_-
> 
> I'm lazy, can't explain. Thought you'd understand....



I understand... you don't though.. silly INTJ and you claim We can't finish anything... :laughing:


----------



## Damagedfinger

Ughh, sure.

But you have to say, what I claimed about you is true.


----------



## zombiefishy

Whoever accused me of shattering somebody's heart is a liar!
I did no such thing


----------



## FX

Maybe you're denying it because you're afraid to admit it, since it goes against your high ideals? Just a thought; you don't have to take it seriously. :wink:


----------



## Damagedfinger

^

What he said.

Don't worry I'm happy that you shattered it ...


----------



## zombiefishy

A masochist?


----------



## FX

zombiefishy said:


> A masochist?


You know, you bring up a good point. I bet with his tertiary Fi, he's probably very afraid to reveal the inner workings of his emotions.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Actually many types are well connected to their tertiary functions, it's their inferior they have issues touching.
Because its the complete opposite of their primary. No shared parts. Tertiary at least shares the same i/e as the lead.
I though your Ne would have led you to these conclusions without external input...

Twitch


----------



## FX

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Actually many types are well connected to their tertiary functions, it's their inferior they have issues touching.
> Because its the complete opposite of their primary. No shared parts. Tertiary at least shares the same i/e as the lead.
> I though your Ne would have led you to these conclusions without external input...
> 
> Twitch


Good point. Though I believe Ne typically kicks in upon external stimulus, no?


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Foxical Paradox said:


> Good point. Though I believe Ne typically kicks in upon external stimulus, no?


True, but does this not count as external? Unless it's all in your head...

Twitch


----------



## FX

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> True, but does this not count as external? Unless it's all in your head...
> 
> Twitch


Yes... it does indeed count as external.


----------



## Akuma

Now I gotta think of something to evade Taj-Mahaling Fox and myself.. Hmm.. Decide for your traits instead of bringing up contradictions. Dependant or Free, Rationalist or Human lover.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

akuma said:


> now i gotta think of something to evade taj-mahaling fox and myself.. Hmm.. Decide for your traits instead of bringing up contradictions. Dependant or free, rationalist or human lover.


lame!! Xd


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Constantly putting yourselves out there to be attacked, there must be something wrong with ENTP's on a psychological level.
I say we lock them all up in a cage and light it on fire.

Twitch


----------



## zombiefishy

Speaking of something wrong on a psychological level.........


----------



## ENTrePreneur

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Constantly putting yourselves out there to be attacked, there must be something wrong with ENTP's on a psychological level.
> I say we lock them all up in a cage and light it on fire.
> 
> Twitch


It would only cause for a whole bunch of angry ENTPs... we don't easily fall for traps, like INFJs


----------



## FakeLefty

Oh how cute, an INFJ trying to be sadistic. Don't you realize that you have to have total disregard of feelings to get to that level?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FakeLefty said:


> Oh how cute, an INFJ trying to be sadistic. Don't you realize that you have to have total disregard of feelings to get to that level?


silence, ISTP, you aren't as coolas us ENTPs


----------



## zombiefishy

Would an ENTP die without their mouth and not talking too much?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

zombiefishy said:


> Would an ENTP die without their mouth and not talking too much?


would an INFJ die if they were forced to make only perfectly logical decisions?


----------



## zombiefishy

ENTrePeneur said:


> would an INFJ die if they were forced to make only perfectly logical decisions?


Shouldn't you be asking that question to an INFJ rather than an INFP? Because asking an INFP about another type is totally logical.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

zombiefishy said:


> Shouldn't you be asking that question to an INFJ rather than an INFP? Because asking an INFP about another type is totally logical.


Exactly. Confused, INFP? Typical. XD


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

zombiefishy said:


> Speaking of something wrong on a psychological level.........


Says the cutter.



ENTrePeneur said:


> It would only cause for a whole bunch of angry ENTPs... we don't easily fall for traps, like INFJs


As you rapidly fall down into my tangled web.



FakeLefty said:


> Oh how cute, an INFJ trying to be sadistic. Don't you realize that you have to have total disregard of feelings to get to that level?


Ask me this as I break your trachea and light you on fire.



ENTrePeneur said:


> would an INFJ die if they were forced to make only perfectly logical decisions?


Cute, the ENTP thinks he's being logical. 

Twitch


----------



## zombiefishy

ENTrePeneur said:


> Exactly. Confused, INFP? Typical. XD


Exactly what? Care to explain to this confused INFP?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

zombiefishy said:


> Exactly what? Care to explain to this confused INFP?


No. I don't care at all. I'm an NT remember? XD


----------



## zombiefishy

ENTrePeneur said:


> No. I don't care at all. I'm an NT remember? XD


Or maybe ENTP has ran out of explanations?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

zombiefishy said:


> Or maybe ENTP has ran out of explanations?



Hah! Unlike INFPs, we never run out of explanations


----------



## zombiefishy

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Says the cutter.


Are you implying that I'm some kind of boat?


----------



## zombiefishy

ENTrePeneur said:


> Hah! Unlike INFPs, we never run out of explanations


We don't run out of explanations. We simply don't explain.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

zombiefishy said:


> Are you implying that I'm some kind of boat?


lol she's an INF.. she never knows what she's implying


----------



## zombiefishy

ENTrePeneur said:


> lol she's an INF.. she never knows what she's implying


Isn't that more fun?


----------



## FX

juilorain said:


> same to you. No one cares about your ideas.


Yo, ENTP, how are you? I remember seeing you around before. Do you still remember me, even with that bad Si of yours?


----------



## DustyWind

All INFJs are potential Hitlers or Osama bin Ladens.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

And watch me burn your house and shred your soul you pathetic little Fi dweller..

Twitch


----------



## ENTrePreneur

DustyWind said:


> All INFJs are potential Hitlers or Osama bin Ladens.


annnnnndd.... lie


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

ENTrePeneur said:


> annnnnndd.... lie


Oh come on! I wanted to play along!
I never thought an ENTP would be such a buzzkill...

Twitch


----------



## FX

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Oh come on! I wanted to play along!
> I never thought an ENTP would be such a buzzkill...
> 
> Twitch


Isn't he an ISTP now? Or am I wrong?


----------



## DustyWind

ENTrePeneur said:


> annnnnndd.... lie


Celebritytypes is on my side, foo: Famous INFJs - CelebrityTypes.com


----------



## ENTrePreneur

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Oh come on! I wanted to play along!
> I never thought an ENTP would be such a buzzkill...
> 
> Twitch


I'll play... if you'd waited though, they would have reacted hard...INFPs hate absolute statements...and being called liars... it would have been great


----------



## FX

DustyWind said:


> Celebritytypes is on my side, foo: Famous INFJs - CelebrityTypes.com


Yes, but Jung was also an INFJ. So by your logic, our entire system was based on the work of a potential Hitler.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

DustyWind said:


> Celebritytypes is on my side, foo: Famous INFJs - CelebrityTypes.com


lol just because hitler's an INFJ doesn't mean all of them have the potential to be that great... but i'm expecting too much reasoning from an INFP


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Foxical Paradox said:


> Isn't he an ISTP now? Or am I wrong?


there's a lot of speculation.. many even say hitler's ENTJ so on and so forth


----------



## FX

ENTrePeneur said:


> there's a lot of speculation.. many even say hitler's ENTJ so on and so forth


Actually, when I asked if "he" was an ISTP, I was referring to you. Sorry if I didn't make it clear.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Foxical Paradox said:


> Actually, I was referring to you.


oh lol... I wish I were the same personality type as hitler. He was a great man and did amazing things. But then again, I love my personality type. I just I could be as great as Hitler


----------



## DustyWind

ENTrePeneur said:


> lol just because hitler's an INFJ doesn't mean all of them have the potential to be that great... but i'm expecting too much reasoning from an INFP


And what happened, then? Well, on the Forum they say - that the ENTrePeneur small heart shrunk three sizes that day.


----------



## dulcinea

DustyWind said:


> And what happened, then? Well, on the Forum they say - that the ENTrePeneur small heart shrunk three sizes that day.


Watch out! It's an INFP with a Dr. Seuss complex!


----------



## DustyWind

dulcinea said:


> Watch out! It's an INFP with a Dr. Seuss complex!


I'm also bipolar and have a gun.


----------



## FX

dulcinea said:


> Watch out! It's an INFP with a Dr. Seuss complex!


That is totally not cool of you to not fill out your personality type. However, the stack in your signature implies INFJ. If I said that you're not as different as you think you are, how would you react?


----------



## dulcinea

DustyWind said:


> I'm also bipolar and have a gun.


Note to self: Don't make DustyWind mad. Rhyming couplets may be the last thing you hear.


----------



## dulcinea

Foxical Paradox said:


> That is totally not cool of you to not fill out your personality type. However, the stack in your signature implies INFJ. If I said that you're not as different as you think you are, how would you react?


Meh. Go read a book, nerd.


----------



## FX

dulcinea said:


> Meh. Go read a book, nerd.


Well, I'm sorry if you took it personally. :wink:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

DustyWind said:


> An ENTP ruined my childhood and killed my entire family. Officially worst people on the planet.
> 
> Plus I heard from someone on the forum that they have bestiality preferences.


lol they were joking. and trolling you


----------



## DustyWind

ENTrePeneur said:


> lol they were joking. and trolling you


Don't know, man. Seems pretty legit. Besides, everyone knows that everything on the internet is true.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

DustyWind said:


> Don't know, man. Seems pretty legit. Besides, everyone knows that everything on the internet is true.


Duh.. You're right... oh well.. I guess I'm truly not an ENTP. I just lost an argument... and with an INFP -even worse


----------



## DustyWind

ENTrePeneur said:


> Duh.. You're right... oh well.. I guess I'm truly not an ENTP. I just lost an argument... and with an INFP -even worse







Edit: I just had to put this here:


----------



## dulcinea

ENTrePeneur said:


> Duh.. You're right... oh well.. I guess I'm truly not an ENTP. I just lost an argument... and with an INFP -even worse


If You lost an argument to an INFP, they were probably playing on your emotions, which, again, negates you being an ENTP because you guys aren't supposed to have those. :tongue:


DustyWind said:


> Edit: I just had to put this here:
> 
> View attachment 89112


Also Coolio doesn't let us see his youtube vid. Lame.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

dulcinea said:


> If You lost an argument to an INFP, they were probably playing on your emotions, which, again, negates you being an ENTP because you guys aren't supposed to have those. :tongue:


lol we were both being horribly sarcastic...

emotions never win true arguments also known as debates


----------



## DustyWind

ENTrePeneur said:


> lol we were both being horribly sarcastic...
> 
> emotions never win true arguments also known as debates


What are these "debates" you speak of? All this time my poor little INFP self has been just mashing the keyboard with a rock and emotions!


----------



## ENTrePreneur

DustyWind said:


> What are these "debates" you speak of? All this time my poor little INFP self has been just mashing the keyboard with a rock and emotions!


i know.


----------



## DustyWind

ENTrePeneur said:


> i know.


Smartass.


----------



## juilorain

DustyWind said:


> Smartass.


You do realize that's a compliment to an ENTP, right?


----------



## DustyWind

juilorain said:


> You do realize that's a compliment to an ENTP, right?


Yeah, but he deserves it. <3


----------



## ENTrePreneur

DustyWind said:


> Yeah, but he deserves it. <3


aww, thanks! <3 you too.


----------



## dulcinea

ENTrePeneur said:


> lol we were both being horribly sarcastic...
> 
> emotions never win true arguments also known as debates


I know sarcasm when I see it. I was just releasing my inner troll.


----------



## dulcinea

DustyWind said:


> What are these "debates" you speak of? All this time my poor little INFP self has been just mashing the keyboard with a rock and emotions!


You were smashing the keyboard with a rock? You INFPs have to be so unconventional don't y'all?


----------



## DustyWind

dulcinea said:


> I know sarcasm when I see it. I was just releasing my inner troll.


HAHHAHAHA just realized you had Dr. Seuss in your signature. I always miss the details. Dammit!


----------



## DustyWind

dulcinea said:


> You were smashing the keyboard with a rock? You INFPs have to be so unconventional don't y'all?


My mother abandoned me when I was 2 and no one taught me to use these weird stick-things projecting from my palm


----------



## dulcinea

DustyWind said:


> My mother abandoned me when I was 2 and no one taught me to use these weird stick-things projecting from my palm


If you think you're going to elicit sympathy from me telling me your sob story simply because I'm an INFJ....darn! you're right.


----------



## DustyWind

dulcinea said:


> If you think you're going to elicit sympathy from me telling me your sob story simply because I'm an INFJ....darn! you're right.


Just comes to show that even Hitler can have a heart ;(


----------



## ENTrePreneur

DustyWind said:


> Just comes to show that even Hitler can have a heart ;(


uhh.... plenty of arguments were made towards his being an ENTJ.... which would mean he doesn't even know the meaning of the word


----------



## DustyWind

ENTrePeneur said:


> uhh.... plenty of arguments were made towards his being an ENTJ.... which would mean he doesn't even know the meaning of the word


Which word? Hitler? According to dictionary on internets:

Hitler 

[hit-ler] Show IPA
noun 1


noun

1.
Adolf (Adolf Schicklgruber"der Führer") 1889–1945, Nazi dictator of Germany, born in Austria: Chancellor 1933–45; dictator 1934–45.

Related forms
pro-Hitler, adjective


----------



## ENTrePreneur

DustyWind said:


> Which word? Hitler? According to dictionary on internets:
> 
> Hitler
> 
> [hit-ler] Show IPA
> noun 1
> 
> 
> noun
> 
> 1.
> Adolf (Adolf Schicklgruber"der Führer") 1889–1945, Nazi dictator of Germany, born in Austria: Chancellor 1933–45; dictator 1934–45.
> 
> Related forms
> pro-Hitler, adjective


lol no i'm saying hitler didn't know the meaning of the word heart if he was an ENTJ


----------



## DustyWind

ENTrePeneur said:


> lol no i'm saying hitler didn't know the meaning of the word heart if he was an ENTJ


... I... still don't undertand. Please, type more slowly.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

DustyWind said:


> ... I... still don't undertand. Please, type more slowly.


typical INFP


----------



## DustyWind

ENTrePeneur said:


> typical INFP


----------



## ENTrePreneur

DustyWind said:


>


that's an INTP


----------



## dulcinea

DustyWind said:


> Just comes to show that even Hitler can have a heart ;(


Lets play the Hitler card shall we? You don't see me bringing up whatever historical INFP villain catches my fancy 

( Idk, he might be INFJ. I've seen him typed as everything because no type wants him.)


----------



## ENTrePreneur

dulcinea said:


> Lets play the Hitler card shall we? You don't see me bringing up whatever historical INFP villain catches my fancy
> 
> ( Idk, he might be INFJ. I've seen him typed as everything because no type wants him.)


I want him to be my type


----------



## DustyWind

dulcinea said:


> Lets play the Hitler card shall we? You don't see me bringing up whatever historical INFP villain catches my fancy
> 
> ( Idk, he might be INFJ. I've seen him typed as everything because no type wants him.)


There are no INFP villains. We're too preoccupied with picking pansies on an open field than with world domination and genocide ;(


----------



## DustyWind

ENTrePeneur said:


> I want him to be my type


You're getting there, sonny.


----------



## dulcinea

DustyWind said:


> There are no INFP villains. We're too preoccupied with picking pansies on an open field than with world domination and genocide ;(


And because INFPs can't focus on one thing long enough to get it done. An INFP Brain (Like from "Pinky and the Brain") would be like "Pinky, What are we doing tonight? Probably trying to take over the--oooh something shiny, oh wait there's my half finished painting, I better get to work on that first--hey what was I saying? Oh well"


----------



## dulcinea

ENTrePeneur said:


> that's an INTP


That's an INFJ after being called "Hitler" lol


----------



## ENTrePreneur

dulcinea said:


> That's an INFJ after being called "Hitler" lol



no... parker's an INTP..


----------



## dulcinea

ENTrePeneur said:


> no... parker's an INTP..


Still looks like me when I'm crying:tongue: Good reason why people shouldn't make me cry, haha


----------



## DustyWind

dulcinea said:


> And because INFPs can't focus on one thing long enough to get it done. An INFP Brain (Like from "Pinky and the Brain") would be like "Pinky, What are we doing tonight? Probably trying to take over the--oooh something shiny, oh wait there's my half finished painting, I better get to work on that first--hey what was I saying? Oh well"












I'm studying EDIT: TURTLE PHYSICS for my finals. What's your excuse?


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

dulcinea said:


> Still looks like me when I'm crying:tongue: Good reason why people shouldn't make me cry, haha


Admit your love of Hitler.
Let it run through you...
Good, good...

Twitch


----------



## DustyWind

ENTrePeneur said:


> no... parker's an INTP..


How very anal of you.


----------



## dulcinea

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Admit your love of Hitler.
> Let it run through you...
> Good, good...
> 
> Twitch


Stop trying to brainwash me!


----------



## dulcinea

DustyWind said:


> I'm studying EDIT: TURTLE PHYSICS for my finals. What's your excuse?


Turtle physics? That sounds more like an INFP subject to me.


----------



## DustyWind

dulcinea said:


> Turtle physics? That sounds more like an INFP subject to me.












You were saying?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

DustyWind said:


> How very anal of you.


lol... not anal at all... ever met me? XD nope not being anal... hard to express stuff over da nets..

anyways....


wanna go out with me?


----------



## Choice

Ah, I forgot the criticism.

...Why do you guys talk so much?


----------



## sinshred

I think you are the one who supposed to be talk much.


----------



## WinterFox

Criticize me anyone? :laughing::tongue:

Hallelujah! :crazy:


----------



## sinshred

Cant you even just for a minute stabilize your emotions?


----------



## WinterFox

And can't you even just for a minute stop being so logical? :tongue:


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

No one need your 'opinion'. Give it to yourself.


----------



## sinshred

Responding your criticism is evidence that im being not logical.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

I believed you missed the sarcasm there.
So go back to your little fantasy world, and don't come out until we need someone to cry on cue.

Twitch


----------



## ENTrePreneur

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> I believed you missed the sarcasm there.
> So go back to your little fantasy world, and don't come out until we need someone to cry on cue.
> 
> Twitch


lol talk about a hypocryte


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

ENTrePeneur said:


> lol talk about a hypocryte


Says the guy constantly contradicting himself trying to be a smartass, and not simply an ass.

Twitch


----------



## ENTrePreneur

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Says the guy constantly contradicting himself trying to be a smartass, and not simply an ass.
> 
> Twitch



lol talk about a lame comeback


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

ENTrePeneur said:


> lol talk about a lame comeback


Better than no comeback at all.

Twitch


----------



## zombiefishy

Actually, no comeback would have been better than that comeback.........


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

zombiefishy said:


> Actually, no comeback would have been better than that comeback.........


So we're not playing by ENTP rules of "any drivel I expel from my mouth is genius"?

Twitch


----------



## zombiefishy

Nah. Why should we? Isn't that what they'd want?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> So we're not playing by ENTP rules of "any drivel I expel from my mouth is genius"?
> 
> Twitch


Lol follow the rules, INFJ.. crit the type above you.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

ENTrePeneur said:


> Lol follow the rules, INFJ.. crit the type above you.


Sooooo, follow the rules like you?

Twitch


----------



## ENTrePreneur

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Sooooo, follow the rules like you?
> 
> Twitch



Lol go bother someone your own size... or in this case... lack of wit


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

ENTrePeneur said:


> Lol go bother someone your own size... or in this case... lack of wit


I guess I'll go find another ENTP then 

Twitch


----------



## zombiefishy

ENTrePeneur said:


> Lol go bother someone your own size... or in this case... lack of tit


There. I've corrected that for you.


----------



## Lucky Luciano

@Damagedfinger Villain.. need to say more?


----------



## Damagedfinger

It's what insults do, I don't expect you to be happy...


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

I can be happy anyway because I have Ti, INTJ.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Pogona Vitticeps said:


> I can be happy anyway because I have Ti, INTJ.


Point!


----------



## Damagedfinger

Pogona Vitticeps said:


> I can be happy anyway because I have Ti, INTJ.


Ouuch that hurt!


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Oh how the mighty have fallen INTJ.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Pogona Vitticeps said:


> Oh how the mighty have fallen INTJ.


Still mighty.

I don't understand your quote it's about arrogance and well your kinda.... you know what I mean? It just doesn't work.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Damagedfinger said:


> Still mighty.
> 
> I don't understand your quote it's about arrogance and well your kinda.... you know what I mean? It just doesn't work.


Why does it not work? Enlighten me please.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Pogona Vitticeps said:


> Why does it not work? Enlighten me please.


You seem arrogant you and your lizards.

There I said it INTP!

(I'm really bad at this, let's keep going I'm having fun)


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Damagedfinger said:


> You seem arrogant you and your lizards.
> 
> There I said it INTP!


You got me INTJ. :mellow:No one has ever called me arrogant before.:ninja: Excuse me while I put this into my internal logical system because logic that's why.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Pogona Vitticeps said:


> Why does it not work? Enlighten me please.


That's not at all what arrogance is. Arrogance is having a view of your own abilities which exceeds your actual abilities.



Damagedfinger said:


> You seem arrogant you and your lizards.
> 
> There I said it INTP!
> 
> (I'm really bad at this, let's keep going I'm having fun)


You can say that again. It's rather embarrassing, actually.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Pogona Vitticeps said:


> You got me INTJ. :mellow:No one has ever called me arrogant before.:ninja: Excuse me while I put this into my internal logical system because logic that's why.



Oh yes, logic has it's reason. Store it there where it's safe, mark it with red as well. They probably never noticed your dark side, yes you have a dark side as well. INTP's always exclaimed about how INTJ's are arrogant and lacked emotions and all that gooey stuff... you INTP's are probably even worse. The only difference is that you hide it.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ENTrePeneur said:


> That's not at all what arrogance is. Arrogance is having a view of your own abilities which exceeds your actual abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> You can say that again. It's rather embarrassing, actually.


But do that definition make sense to you? Why?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Pogona Vitticeps said:


> But do that definition make sense?


Yours? No. Is it because English is not your first language?


----------



## Damagedfinger

ENTrePeneur said:


> Yours? No. Is it because English is not your first language?


Was it the "have"?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> Was it the "have"?


I didn't even read yours.. but yeah.. yours is this:


> INTP's *always exclaimed* about how INTJ's are arrogant and lacked emotions and all that gooey stuff...


----------



## Damagedfinger

ENTrePeneur said:


> I didn't even read yours.. but yeah.. yours is this:


Correction, I meant always exclaim...

By the way I was talking about her quote -_- she wrote 'have' instead of 'has'... focus ENTP.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> Correction, I meant always exclaim...
> 
> By the way I was talking about her quote -_- she wrote 'have' instead of 'has'... focus ENTP.


exclaim isn't the verb you were looking for.. It just doesn't sound right...and doesn't fit with the flow of english.. unless you're a brit.. they're really weird.. XD

I'm focusing.. But I was confused.. the quote I had in my message didn't have the word "have" anywhere in it.


----------



## Damagedfinger

ENTrePeneur said:


> exclaim isn't the verb you were looking for.. It just doesn't sound right...and doesn't fit with the flow of english.. unless you're a brit.. they're really weird.. XD
> 
> I'm focusing.. But I was confused.. the quote I had in my message didn't have the word "have" anywhere in it.



Well put another verb, how about "say" since it's simple. I corrected myself then... and you didn't even notice... @Pogona Vitticeps you evil genius, you just made me look like a fool! She changed it, the error in her nice quote .


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> Well put any other verb, how about "say" since it's simple. I corrected myself then... and you didn't even notice...
> @Pogona Victticeps you evil genus, you just made me look like a fool! She changed it, the error in her nice quote .


Are you a brit? Is English your first language?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

zombiefishy said:


> Thanks. But no thanks.



</3


----------



## zombiefishy

ENTrePeneur said:


> </3


Still haven't watched Sherlock yet?
I believe season 3 is finishing on Sunday for me~
Jealous? :]


----------



## ENTrePreneur

zombiefishy said:


> Still haven't watched Sherlock yet?
> I believe season 3 is finishing on Sunday for me~
> Jealous? :]


I'm tempted to say a lot of very bad words right now. :]

Also... Moriarty is an ENTP... Jealous?


----------



## zombiefishy

ENTrePeneur said:


> I'm tempted to say a lot of very bad words right now. :]
> 
> Also... Moriarty is an ENTP... Jealous?


Not really. I only enjoy watching the show than care about their personality type.
Can I just say again that I'll nearly finish season 3 on Sunday?
AHHH~ :blushed: It's sooooo good so far~


----------



## Damagedfinger

ENTrePeneur said:


> It's ok.. I love you all the more for it



The ENTP confesses his admiration to someone, she lets him down. He can't believe that she hasn't fell for his charm yet. He's hurt.

Ouch! rejection. I'd hate to see that again.

But let's all agree you would have got bored of it in the middle of the love .


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Only an INTJ would say "the love".


----------



## Damagedfinger

idkwatimdoing said:


> Only an INTJ would say "the love".


And only an INTP would notice that.


----------



## Versatility

Damagedfinger said:


> The ENTP confesses his admiration to someone, she lets him down. He can't believe that she hasn't fell for his charm yet. He's hurt.
> 
> Ouch! rejection. I'd hate to see that again.
> 
> But let's all agree you would have got bored of it in the middle of the love .


I'm an INTJ my logic is far more superior than NO ONES .


----------



## Damagedfinger

Versatility said:


> I'm an INTJ my logic is far more superior than NO ONES .


You're probably blinded by your so called "awesomeness" right now, you have no idea what you're saying.

How about you go read your post when your alone, I've heard it wears off at that time.


----------



## Versatility

damagedfinger said:


> you're probably blinded by your so called "awesomeness" right now, you have no idea what you're saying.
> 
> How about you go read your post when your alone, i've heard it wears off at that time.


nice i didnt know he wills knowtice my post.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Versatility said:


> nice i didnt know he wills knowtice my post.


What 0_o...? Spelling errors.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

another case of the INTJ missing humor -_-


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

Why do you have to be so manipulative? 
Why do you try to lead when you can't?
I just know you do not care, you just have to pretend to be so sweet. I know that. 
You are fuckin' loser. You know what...ISFJ...when you try to lead you look more like a secretary.


----------



## Damagedfinger

DiscoveringSelf said:


> Why do you have to be so manipulative?
> Why do you try to lead when you can't?
> I just know you do not care, you just have to pretend to be so sweet. I know that.
> You are fuckin' loser. You know what...ISFJ...when you try to lead you look more like a secretary.


Just between you and I INTJ (who is this ISFJ you're talking about? I see no one in the thread...).


----------



## Damagedfinger

idkwatimdoing said:


> another case of the INTJ missing humor -_-


I wasn't trying to be humorous, another case of the INTP missing to see humor.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Damagedfinger said:


> I wasn't trying to be humorous, another case of the INTP missing to see humor.


I know, I was saying you missed the ENTP's humor.... :laughing:


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

Damagedfinger said:


> Just between you and I INTJ (who is this ISFJ you're talking about? I see no one in the thread...).


Oops.. Looks like I was on wrong page the time I posted. I'm sorry.


----------



## Damagedfinger

idkwatimdoing said:


> I know, I was saying you missed the ENTP's humor.... :laughing:


What do you mean?

I saw it  he said "No one" instead of "Anyone" meaning the INTJ's logic is not superior.

INTP don't go along guessing .


----------



## Damagedfinger

DiscoveringSelf said:


> Oops.. Looks like I was on wrong page the time I posted. I'm sorry.


I have the same problem here, I forget to refresh making my post seem stupid since it isn't in the right time .

How about you wait for an ISFJ to come and then you post that  so criticism doesn't go to waste.


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

Damagedfinger said:


> I have the same problem here, I forget to refresh making my post seem stupid since it isn't in the right time .
> 
> How about you wait for an ISFJ to come and then you post that  so criticism doesn't go to waste.


Yeah...I wanted to see ISFJ's reaction...

So as per the rules of this game, I have to criticize the type above me

well, INTJ you lack understanding. (One of my friend said that to me, and I'm still not able to make out what she meant.)


----------



## Morfy

Damagedfinger said:


> _(Criticize INFP, I understand you, I really do but try to criticize... it's how the game works)_


O..okay i will try. Hey you INTP above me, why must you INTP's be so adorable and cuddly-looking but never want to cuddle with me? ;;
Meanies.


----------



## Elistra

Pogona Vitticeps said:


> An INTJ trying to cheer up people? Man you are only going to make it worse.


Pot meet kettle, lol.


----------



## Damagedfinger

FakeLefty said:


> As if you're any better at it, INTP.


Have you finished playing musical chairs ENTP?


----------



## Elistra

... I can't insult teh INFP.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Elistra said:


> ... I can't insult teh INFP. :frustrating:


ENTJ you've let your tribe down.


----------



## Hypathia

Fuck this is the best thread, you guys are so fucking funny.

(I'd give thanks instead of commenting but I don't see the option on the mobile version.)


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Seriously guys, the rules to this thread aren't that complicated. Use just a little of that T you have.


----------



## Morfy

So you call yourself a Scientist but can't even figure out such a simple thing? :kitteh:
(I didn't mean that ;


----------



## Violator Rose

Of course you would apologize after criticizing someone, you spineless INFP!


----------



## Damagedfinger

Look who's talking, have you brought tissues with you ENFP. You need them, take it from the INTJ.


----------



## Elistra

Maybe she brought some Prozac, too. You need it, take it from an ENTJ.


----------



## Violator Rose

Mr. Know-It-All thinks I need tissues with me, hah!

Double burn...I really can't criticize this ENTJ *white-flag*


----------



## Damagedfinger

That hurt hah -_-


----------



## Morfy

Did it hurt as much as the realization that this world in its entirety is abstract and that logic won't get you everywhere? :3


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Jens Feldmann said:


> Did it hurt as much as the realization that this world in its *entirety* is abstract and that logic won't get you *everywhere*? :3


Stick to your feelings buddy.


----------



## Damagedfinger

idkwatimdoing said:


> Stick to your feelings buddy.


I was going to say that, oh well this is the greatest thing you've said so far and you haven't said much......interesting things.


----------



## Morfy

I am not sure what you are trying to tell me with those highlighted words mr. Never-going-to-explain-anything INTP :3


----------



## Damagedfinger

Jens Feldmann said:


> I am not sure what you are trying to tell me with those highlighted words mr. Never-going-to-explain-anything INTP :3


You could have left safely... you just took the wrong step. He highlighted it for a reason...because he didn't need to explain.

Please, please tell me you're not serious.


----------



## Morfy

But i am curious..


----------



## Ouijaman

Jens Feldmann said:


> Did it hurt as much as the realization that this world in its entirety is abstract and that logic won't get you everywhere? :3


but it'll get me everywhere I _want_ to be. That's all that matters!

I better insert some vague insult here -- What the freak do you mean this world is abstract? Are you taking some kind of drug that you aren't sharing with me??


----------



## FakeLefty

Jens Feldmann said:


> But i am curious..


Be careful of following that curiosity. You are not meant to handle the amount of logic that will be thrust upon your face. If you wish to have your mind intact, you should step aside.


----------



## Elistra

FakeLefty said:


> Be careful of following that curiosity. You are not meant to handle the amount of logic that will be thrust upon your face. If you wish to have your mind intact, you should step aside.


We can rebuild them, we have the technology. 

Might want to keep the ENTP away from the power tools though...


----------



## FakeLefty

Elistra said:


> We can rebuild them, we have the technology.
> 
> Might want to keep the ENTP away from the power tools though...


Well from the beginning, recreating Frankenstein seemed like a great idea! You ENTJs have no sense of humor.


----------



## Morfy

FakeLefty said:


> Be careful of following that curiosity. You are not meant to handle the amount of logic that will be thrust upon your face. If you wish to have your mind intact, you should step aside.


Dw, i can handle the logic =). I might not care too much about it though if it doesn't interest me.


----------



## Elistra

Jens Feldmann said:


> Did it hurt as much as the realization that this world in its entirety is abstract and that logic won't get you everywhere? :3


Alright, I'll bite. Elaborate, please.


----------



## Morfy

Elistra said:


> Alright, I'll bite. Elaborate, please.


But the way to realizing something is much more important than what you find in the end


----------



## Elistra

Jens Feldmann said:


> But the way to realizing something is much more important than what you find in the end


See, left to my own devices, I would have translated your original statement as "Everything observed is ultimately a subjective experience in the heart of the observer."


----------



## Damagedfinger

Jens Feldmann said:


> But the way to realizing something is much more important than what you find in the end


What you find in the end is what made you realise.

How can you realise something without finding something in the end?


----------



## Morfy

Damagedfinger said:


> What you find in the end is what made you realise.
> 
> How can you realise something without finding something in the end?


umm. is it just me or did that just miss my point completely? :I It might be just me tho ;; We can also just go back to criticizing each other :3


----------



## Damagedfinger

Jens Feldmann said:


> umm. is it just me or did that just miss my point completely? :I It might be just me tho ;; We can also just go back to criticizing each other :3



Nah, I just wanted to reply to that one comment you did  because it has mixed me up before.
*
"We can also just go back to criticizing each other :3"
*
After you.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

You all suck at this.


----------



## Morfy

Why do you enjoy debates so much?
MAKES ME FEEL COLD


----------



## Damagedfinger

idkwatimdoing said:


> You all suck at this.



Oh God -_-

Okay fine I know I'm bad at this teach me how you do it!


----------



## Ouijaman

Elistra said:


> See, left to my own devices, I would have translated your original statement as "Everything observed is ultimately a subjective experience in the heart of the observer."


That would make sense except that she said "the world" and not "the observed world". Difference.


----------



## Elistra

Jens Feldmann said:


> Why do you enjoy debates so much?
> MAKES ME FEEL COLD


Once you develop your Te more, it won't bother you to the extent that it does now.


----------



## Morfy

Ouijaman said:


> That would make sense except that she said "the world" and not "the observed world". Difference.


he*
Also i meant "observed world" because i spoke from a subjective perspective which i probably should have added :3


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Jens Feldmann said:


> Why do you enjoy debates so much?
> MAKES ME FEEL COLD


How to Insult People Back After an Insult: 8 Steps



Damagedfinger said:


> Oh God -_-
> 
> Okay fine I know I'm bad at this teach me how you do it!


see above.


----------



## Elistra

Ouijaman said:


> That would make sense except that she said "the world" and not "the observed world". Difference.


Ti = semantic nitpicking.


----------



## Damagedfinger

idkwatimdoing said:


> How to Insult People Back After an Insult: 8 Steps
> 
> see above.


You're insulting us because we insulted you... that's what it says. Which means you don't need to teach us... it's against you.

I'm going to talk to my parents about this.


----------



## Elistra

Jens Feldmann said:


> he*
> Also i meant "observed world" because i spoke from a subjective perspective which i probably should have added :3


Don't worry, it translated. It came across as an introverted feeling statement trying to bootstrap itself into an extraverted thinking one, but the core of it was introverted feeling (and dominant, as you are INFP), so I knew there would probably be some subjectivity there in the mix somewhere.


----------



## Ouijaman

Elistra said:


> Ti = semantic nitpicking.


and damn useful tool for criticizing. See how I interjected a criticism while maintaining the flow of the conversation? An art, I tells ya. An art.


----------



## Morfy

Ouijaman said:


> and damn useful tool for criticizing. See how I interjected a criticism while maintaining the flow of the conversation? An art, I tells ya. An art.


Your perception of art must be hella dry, mr ENTP


----------



## Elistra

Jens Feldmann said:


> Your perception of art must be hella dry, mr ENTP


Unlike the eyes of the INFP. 

... 

It's ok, we still like you. :happy:



Ouijaman said:


> and damn useful tool for criticizing. See how I interjected a criticism while maintaining the flow of the conversation? An art, I tells ya. An art.


Much of what I know of rhetorical bullshit artistry I learned from ENTPs in the social sciences, and I am grateful to your tribe for the knowledge.

That said, it's _still_ bullshit artistry. *cough*


----------



## Ouijaman

Elistra said:


> Much of what I know of rhetorical bullshit artistry I learned from ENTPs in the social sciences, and I am grateful to your tribe for the knowledge.
> 
> That said, it's _still_ bullshit artistry. *cough*


Good to hear. Perhaps I can learn something about revenge from a master like you, but that is something I've typically not had much use for. 

Oh dear, was that a backhanded compliment? And I literally HATE being indirect. My bad. ;-)


----------



## Elistra

Ouijaman said:


> Good to hear. Perhaps I can learn something about revenge from a master like you, but that is something I've typically not had much use for.
> 
> Oh dear, was that a backhanded compliment? And I literally HATE being indirect. My bad. ;-)


It's turned all friendly, hasn't it? 

I blame the INFP on general principle. 

:laughing:


----------



## zombiefishy

ENTP. Why do you never shut up? Do you really like using your mouth that much?

...if you know what I mean...


----------



## Morfy

Haha, I like the way you think, person above me.
INFPs,
why must you be so incredibly sexy?
Do you not feel bad for all the people who will never get to have sex with you?
Hahahhaha im sorry


----------



## zombiefishy

Oh INFP...This urge I have to cut your heart out and make you to never feel any emotions ever again...Now let us drown ourselves into an ocean of our tears~


----------



## Morfy

zombiefishy said:


> Oh INFP...This urge I have to cut your heart out and make you to never feel any emotions ever again...Now let us drown ourselves into an ocean of our tears~


I'm okay with that as long as i can haz hug ;w;


----------



## zombiefishy

Jens Feldmann said:


> I'm okay with that as long as i can haz hug ;w;


Aren't we known for our strong imagination? You can just imagine just my hug. It would be more magical~


----------



## Morfy

zombiefishy said:


> Aren't we known for our strong imagination? You can just imagine just my hug. It would be more magical~


Haha, okay :3. Imaginary hugs are pretty magical, i agree =w=


----------



## zombiefishy

Must you always have to live inside your head INFP?


...Trying to criticize your own type is weird...


----------



## Elistra




----------



## Morfy

Why do you have no sense for humour ENTJ?


----------



## zombiefishy

She facepalmed her sense if humour away?


----------



## Morfy

You are supposed to criticize me, why are you so bad at this INFP?


----------



## zombiefishy

If I criticize you, your delicate feelings might get hurt.


----------



## Morfy

O..okay ;w;. You can try though and then hug me afterwards?


----------



## FakeLefty

If you're done bonding, INFP, could you please quit pouring tears? You're making my computer soggy.


----------



## zombiefishy

Sorry what was that ENTP? You were too noisy I couldn't clearly understand what you were saying.


----------



## zombiefishy

Now now INTJ, just relax. No need to curse. It's just emoticons.


----------



## Elistra

Hypathia said:


> You and your fucking emoticons.


You and your fucking complaining!


----------



## gestalt

It would be entirely inappropriate to give you cookies in this thread, but no one is watching and rules are made to be broken.


----------



## zombiefishy

Oh you rebel INFP you~


----------



## gestalt

Hey thats against the rules! : D


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

Why don't you conduct a recreational class then INFP ?


----------



## gestalt

I will conduct a class in expressing one's innermost feelings, and you're invited. Tea and biscuits on the table over there. You could try to escape but there's a fifteen hundred foot drop out the windows, and the door is electrified.


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

Well, this intrigues me.
How did you get up there? Don't tell me you have your personal jet or something... !


----------



## Damagedfinger

gestalt said:


> I will conduct a class in expressing one's innermost feelings, and you're invited. Tea and biscuits on the table over there. You could try to escape but there's a fifteen hundred foot drop out the windows, and the door is electrified.



So how do we get in the class? Do we climb the building?


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

INFP I'm a bit worried how are you gonna get out of that room?


----------



## Damagedfinger

DiscoveringSelf said:


> INFP I'm a bit worried how are you gonna get out of that room?



The question here is how he got in? Did he get in and then electrified the door?

And will tea and biscuits be enough for him to live?


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

Damagedfinger said:


> The question here is how he got in? Did he get in and then electrified the door?
> 
> And will tea and biscuits be enough for him to live?


I think the INFP just revealed something. 
This explains an INFPs shell of emotions. Where he just put himself into(where he think he is partying(doing good)...but is actually just draining himself more, and knows no way out, as he has electrified the doors of his pent up emotions. You touch them, and you die! 

Woah!


----------



## Morfy

No, i think it is mostly about the cookies and tea. And forcefully hugging you guys :3.
You should really stop overanalyzing things, INTJ.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Jens Feldmann said:


> No, i think it is mostly about the cookies and tea. And forcefully hugging you guys :3.
> You should really stop overanalyzing things, INTJ.


That was just basic analysing... but of course you wouldn't understand.


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

Jens Feldmann said:


> No, i think it is mostly about the cookies and tea. And forcefully hugging you guys :3.
> You should really stop overanalyzing things, INTJ.


Why should one stop, when there is no need?


----------



## Ouijaman

Damagedfinger said:


> That was just basic analyzing... but of course you wouldn't understand.


Yes, stop that thinking, you thinking person you. What is wrong with you doing all that thinking about things anyway. Just take your blue pill so you can ignore reality!


----------



## Damagedfinger

Ouijaman said:


> Yes, stop that thinking, you thinking person you. What is wrong with you doing all that thinking about things anyway. Just take your blue pill so you can ignore reality!


If what you just said is what you want to mean then please pass me a red marker. I would like to show you what I can do to your face, you're not the only artist here sir!


----------



## Morfy

INTJ i am sure you are very creative. Like you would probably draw a penis on his face or something. Very deep =)


----------



## Damagedfinger

Jens Feldmann said:


> INTJ i am sure you are very creative. Like you would probably draw a penis on his face or something. Very deep =)


I drew your face on his... very very deep.

(apologies but it's funny, I'm actually nice)


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

Jens Feldmann said:


> INTJ i am sure you are very creative. Like you would probably draw a penis on his face or something. Very deep =)


I know nothing about depth certainly, do I? (cuz' the penis would be on his face)


----------



## gestalt

DiscoveringSelf said:


> Well, this intrigues me.
> How did you get up there? Don't tell me you have your personal jet or something... !


They invented these things called switches a while ago that allows one to interrupt the current if one so desires... At this rate, though, that won't be happening for a while...


----------



## Morfy

And how would you make the switch unreachable for the other people in this room? Please elaborate more, INFP


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

INFP will stand in front of it. Blocking everyone's way, and shouting "Don't come near....or I'll cry!"


----------



## Morfy

DiscoveringSelf said:


> INFP will stand in front of it. Blocking everyone's way, and shouting "Don't come near....or I'll cry!"


Don't come near or i will hug you while pouring all my tears and poetry over you*
Are you guys prepared?


----------



## Damagedfinger

No one wants to make an INFP cry, stay where you are.


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

Jens Feldmann said:


> Don't come near or i will hug you while pouring all my tears and poetry over you*
> Are you guys prepared?


Are you sure you INFP? 
Why are you criticizing yourself?


----------



## Morfy

Nevermind i am retarded


----------



## Morfy

I thought an INFP posted above me ehehe ;w;


----------



## Damagedfinger

Hahaha, okay INFP be serious.


----------



## Emtropy

INTJ, be less serious. You're killing us.

(I understand that i don't have an MBTI type; go off the socionics when you lay your insults into me)


----------



## Damagedfinger

Emtropy said:


> INTJ, be less serious. You're killing us.
> 
> (I understand that i don't have an MBTI type; go off the socionics when you lay your insults into me)


It's fine we'll figure it out as we criticize you .

Now hand me the bat I have some logic to shoot!


----------



## Emtropy

This'll be interesting. So am I telling you about myself as you put me down? How enticing


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

Why don't you simply solve a damn questionnaire, and get the million dollar question answered...? 
Sure, you must be some perciever.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Emtropy said:


> This'll be interesting. So am I telling you about myself as you put me down? How enticing


Yes, one must know all about the enemy in order to put the enemy down and sometimes as you put the enemy down you learn more.

Now criticize!


----------



## Emtropy

Damagedfinger said:


> Yes, one must know all about the enemy in order to put the enemy down and sometimes as you put the enemy down you learn more.
> 
> Now criticize!


Wise, sir, very wise.

OK, let's get it rolling: the arrogance of the INTJ is to assume the highest intelligence out of all of the types. Little does the INTJ know that such arrogance is a by-product of poor knowledge of oneself; to be humble and to admit to flaws makes a more intelligent person than one who is too presumptuous in his own knowledge, no matter the extent of it.


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

who said INTJs don't accept flaws? 
We just try to be assertive, without making sure that everyone else is okay with that.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Emtropy said:


> Wise, sir, very wise.
> 
> OK, let's get it rolling: the arrogance of the INTJ is to assume the highest intelligence out of all of the types. Little does the INTJ know that such arrogance is a by-product of poor knowledge of oneself; to be humble and to admit to flaws makes a more intelligent person than one who is too presumptuous in his own knowledge, no matter the extent of it.


My stubborn mind does not accept your words because you just complimented me for being 'wise' and then went against it.

What to do? 

You must never compliment others!


----------



## Emtropy

Oh, and they're stubborn. Another INTJ flaw!

A person can be both wise and ignorant/arrogant. Being "wise" is not someone's personality within itself, it is merely a positive attribute that contributes to a whole.


----------



## twstdude0to1

Damagedfinger said:


> My stubborn mind does not accept your words because you just complimented me for being 'wise' and then went against it.
> 
> What to do?
> 
> You must never compliment others!


Keeping this back on track 

Hey INTJ! How's your inferior Fi doing? Still having trouble with those social cues?


----------



## Damagedfinger

twstdude0to1 said:


> Keeping this back on track
> 
> Hey INTJ! How's your inferior Fi doing? Still having trouble with those social cues?


Yes. My inferior Fi says 'hello' to you as well.


----------



## Elistra

zombiefishy said:


> I had the same reaction when I discovered I could think.


I know I have emotions silly, I just tend to hide my expression of the mushy ones unless it has to do with cats or lils, and even then, I'm not good at it... :blushed:


----------



## Damagedfinger

Oops what a mistake, someone was able to make the ENTJ open up a little.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Elistra said:


> I know I have emotions silly, I just tend to hide my expression of the mushy ones... :blushed:


Only because all the mushy ones are for me, Hot stuff.. <3


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> Oops what a mistake, someone was able to make the ENTJ open up a little.


She didn't open up.. she just expressed she had the capability of opening up.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

ENTrePeneur said:


> She didn't open up.. she just expressed she had the capability of opening up.


Which is proof of their existence, basically opening up when the "norm" is to hide them.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

idkwatimdoing said:


> Which is proof of their existence, basically opening up when the "norm" is to hide them.


Lol you only just learned they existed? Hah! ENTJs and INTJs are some of the softest creatures on the planet. I'm sorry they don't like you enough to show you that, INTP


----------



## idkwatimdoing

ENTrePeneur said:


> Lol you only just learned they existed? Hah! ENTJs and INTJs are some of the softest creatures on the planet. I'm sorry they don't like you enough to show you that, INTP


Not what I was saying, the usual mode of an ENTJ/INTJ is to hide their emotions so merely admitting to them is "opening up" relatively speaking.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

idkwatimdoing said:


> Not what I was saying, the usual mode of an ENTJ/INTJ is to hide their emotions so merely admitting to them is "opening up" relatively speaking.


Naw.. they only hide their emotions who aren't worthy of finding them. Typical for you, I guess, INTP


----------



## Damagedfinger

idkwatimdoing said:


> Not what I was saying, the usual mode of an ENTJ/INTJ is to hide their emotions so merely admitting to them is "opening up" relatively speaking.


Exactly what he said...


----------



## idkwatimdoing

ENTrePeneur said:


> Naw.. they only hide their emotions who aren't worthy of finding them. Typical for you, I guess, INTP


Thanks for proving my point....


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> Exactly what he said...


It's ok.. the INTP is usually the odd one out.. Just explain it and he'll get it eventually


----------



## idkwatimdoing

ENTrePeneur said:


> It's ok.. the INTP is usually the odd one out.. Just explain it and he'll get it eventually


If you weren't so busy being a typical ENTP and assuming everything you said was right you would realize the INTJ was agreeing with me. :dry:


----------



## Damagedfinger

ENTrePeneur said:


> It's ok.. the INTP is usually the odd one out.. Just explain it and he'll get it eventually


I was saying that the INTP was right (just in case you didn't notice).


----------



## Damagedfinger

idkwatimdoing said:


> If you weren't so busy being a typical ENTP and assuming everything you said was right you would realize the INTJ was agreeing with me. :dry:


Ouch it must be stinging his ego now.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

idkwatimdoing said:


> If you weren't so busy being a typical ENTP and assuming everything you said was right you would realize the INTJ was agreeing with me. :dry:





Damagedfinger said:


> I was saying that the INTP was right (just in case you didn't notice).


I noticed. and I also noticed you were wrong when you did so


----------



## Damagedfinger

ENTrePeneur said:


> I noticed. and I also noticed you were wrong when you did so


It won't cover up your mistake ;P

Nice try though.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> It won't cover up your mistake ;P
> 
> Nice try though.


Nope. I didn't make a mistake. <3


----------



## idkwatimdoing

ENTrePeneur said:


> Nope. I didn't make a mistake. <3


Ok I'll dumb it down for you a bit.

ENTJ doesn't open up to me(INTP) or a bunch of other people because we aren't "worthy" or whatever you are going on about.

ENTJ opens up to you because you are a special snowflake.

Feel free to explain to me how this shows that expression of emotion isn't rare for an ENTJ.


----------



## Damagedfinger

I expect that reply from an ENTP.

So now that you're "right" are you done from procrastinating?


----------



## gestalt

(to INTP) Is that an overcomplicated way of saying you'd like a hug?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

idkwatimdoing said:


> Ok I'll dumb it down for you a bit.
> 
> ENTJ doesn't open up to me(INTP) or a bunch of other people because we aren't "worthy" or whatever you are going on about.
> 
> ENTJ opens up to you because you are a special snowflake.
> 
> Feel free to explain to me how this shows that expression of emotion isn't rare for an ENTJ.


ENTJ opens up to lots of people... just not you, INTP



Damagedfinger said:


> I expect that reply from an ENTP.
> 
> So now that you're "right" are you done from procrastinating?


You're learning, INTJ... you're getting better.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Mkay.. I have to go get on with my life.. (because I have one..) .. but it was fun teaching you a couple tricks of the road, INTP, INTJ, INFP.. trust me you needed the lesson


----------



## idkwatimdoing

ENTrePeneur said:


> ENTJ opens up to lots of people... just not you, INTP


"I know I have emotions silly, I just tend to hide my expression of the mushy ones" -ENTJ.

K.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

ENTrePeneur said:


> Mkay.. I have to go get on with my life.. (because I have one..) .. but it was fun teaching you a couple tricks of the road, INTP, INTJ, INFP.. trust me you needed the lesson


And here we observe the ENTP "tactfully" running away before his ego can take any more hits.


----------



## Morfy

Can you guys stop bashing the INTP ;;

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Jens Feldmann said:


> Can you guys stop bashing the INTP ;;
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0100 using Tapatalk


This thread was literally created to bash people............


----------



## Morfy

Why must you be such a smart-ass, INTP? goddammit ;;


----------



## zombiefishy

Hold on, INFP, don't cry just yet. I must rebuild Noah's ark first before you drown us all to death with your tears.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Yeah right!

I don't think you'd handle it.


----------



## zombiefishy

Damagedfinger said:


> Yeah right!
> 
> I don't think you'd handle it.


Probably not. I may start crying myself too and help with the drowning people to death


----------



## gestalt

So thats how you became a zombiefishy


----------



## zombiefishy

gestalt said:


> So thats how you became a zombiefishy


Probably so!


----------



## Morfy

INFP y u no give me hug right now. I hate that part about you guys!

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Look at all those INFPs, they are so self destructive that they don't need to be insulted.


----------



## nevermore

Fellow INTP, I don't even need to speak...you know exactly what a piece of dirt you are... :tongue:


----------



## ENTP_Guy

At least they can get friends


----------



## Damagedfinger

Sorry ENTP but I think it's highly probable that the only reason they became the INFP's friend is because they wanted them to stop crying...

Apologies INFP's, I wouldn't mind being your friend if you could stop crying... but we all know that won't happen.

Now ENTP, what was it you were saying? Friendship, hah it's not like you know it yourself.


----------



## Morfy

So we can be friends if i do not cry in front of you? *w*
Can i tacklehug you though? :3


----------



## Damagedfinger

Jens Feldmann said:


> So we can be friends if i do not cry in front of you? *w*
> Can i tacklehug you though? :3


Yes and no.

But I doubt you won't cry.


----------



## Morfy

Why are you so doubtful of feeler types, INTJ?
Is it wrong to make decisions of feelings in your cold analytical world?


----------



## Damagedfinger

I'm not doubtful of feeler types I'm just doubtful that you won't cry in front of me.

Well personally, I see no reasons to go by emotions when you have logic with you.
But let's not make this about me.


----------



## FakeLefty

Damagedfinger said:


> I'm not doubtful of feeler types I'm just doubtful that you won't cry in front of me.
> 
> Well personally, I see no reasons to go by emotions when you have logic with you.
> But let's not make this about me.


Yes, let's not make this about you. If it came to that I think we'd all be bored to death in the end.


----------



## Damagedfinger

FakeLefty said:


> Yes, let's not make this about you. If it came to that I think we'd all be bored to death in the end.


We're already bored of you and you haven't even talked about yourself.


----------



## FakeLefty

Damagedfinger said:


> We're already bored of you and you haven't even talked about yourself.


If I did talk about myself my awesomeness would cause your head to melt. And that would be quite messy.


----------



## Damagedfinger

FakeLefty said:


> If I did talk about myself my awesomeness would cause your head to melt. And that would be quite messy.


Who lied to you and told you that?


----------



## FakeLefty

Damagedfinger said:


> Who lied to you and told you that?


It is no lie.


----------



## Kynx

Dominant intuitives discussing what's true and what isn't, when they're both oblivious to reality, this is hilarious. :laughing:


----------



## FakeLefty

Look at you talking about reality, INFP! Bro, do you even logic?


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Yea INFP, why don't you tell us about truths through your feelings.


----------



## Damagedfinger

FakeLefty said:


> Look at you talking about reality, INFP! Bro, do you even logic?


*Madam* *cough cough*


----------



## FakeLefty

Damagedfinger said:


> *Madam* *cough cough*


Eh, details.


----------



## Kynx

Feeling judgements are a little more complex than logic, intp. I'm not sure that you NT's can keep up. 

Make that mistake often, entp? :wink:


----------



## Damagedfinger

FakeLefty said:


> Eh, details.


If that's the case then I would like you to know that your mum is female and your dad is male.

Meh, details.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Neverontime said:


> Feeling judgements are a little more complex than logic, intp. I'm not sure that you NT's can keep up.
> 
> Make that mistake often, entp? :wink:


of course they are more complex because logic is actually explainable, silly INFP :tongue:


----------



## zombiefishy

Aren't we so special?


----------



## FX

zombiefishy said:


> Aren't we so special?


...said the INFP 4w5 in an ironic manner.


----------



## FakeLefty

zombiefishy said:


> Aren't we so special?


Special in a way that you're gonna break the world record for the most tissues used.


----------



## Damagedfinger

FakeLefty said:


> Special in a way that you're gonna break the world record for the most tissues used.


What are you talking about? They already did.


----------



## FakeLefty

Damagedfinger said:


> What are you talking about? They already did.


Records can always be broken. Maybe one day they'll see a sad movie about a dog dying.


----------



## Kynx

idkwatimdoing said:


> of course they are more complex because logic is actually explainable, silly INFP :tongue:


Poor NT's always relying on logic. No wonder they're so crap in bed. If they would only develop their feeling function a little, then they would be able to recognize that their lover is bored and frustrated.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Neverontime said:


> I would expect an infj to come up with something more insightful. Of course it would be an infp, infj's don't even see their own flaws, let alone openly admit to having them.


Even in your criticism, there is a compliment. You have high expectations of us. 

We have our own flaws, but we don't advertise them, or take pride in them. You're always putting yourself first, which is why you are late in the first place. I am on time, not necessarily because I care about punctuality, but being on time is how I a show a person they are important and I care about their feelings. Try it sometime.

:tongue:


----------



## FakeLefty

Hypathia said:


> Ah whatever, fucking ENTP would just use one of his over-used jokes again. HUUUURR INFP USED TISSUES ROFL


At least we're socially adept enough to come up with jokes in the first place.


----------



## zombiefishy

FakeLefty said:


> Haven't your parents told you to never play with fire, INFP?


No, because we are such rebels.


----------



## Hypathia

I don't need to prove myself to anyone unlike you entp; I don't need petty self-validation through a social life.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

FakeLefty said:


> At least we're socially adept enough to come up with jokes in the first place.


No, you are just socially adept enough to actually say them out loud. Even if they aren't funny, which they rarely are to anyone but yourself.


----------



## FakeLefty

Hypathia said:


> I don't need to prove myself to anyone unlike you entp; I don't need petty self-validation through a social life.


Because you don't have a choice. You don't have anyone to prove yourself to.


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

idkwatimdoing said:


> You say that as if outwitting a feeler is an accomplishment. :laughing:


And you're proving that by writing so! ...As if feelers can be outwitted easily, as if its a proven fact ...haha .... :laughing:


----------



## Hypathia

FakeLefty said:


> Because you don't have a choice. You don't have anyone to prove yourself to.


Nobody is worthy enough. Especially not ADD-stricken ENTPs.


----------



## Kynx

FakeLefty said:


> Haven't your parents told you to never play with fire, INFP?


Do you mean that fire I just pissed all over?
 
I think it went out.


----------



## FX

Neverontime said:


> Do you mean that fire I just pissed all over?
> 
> I think it went out.


Your username fits you so well, INFP.

Though admittedly, it would fit me nicely as well...


----------



## zombiefishy

Neverontime said:


> Do you mean that fire I just pissed all over?
> 
> I think it went out.


Why did you INFP on it?


----------



## Kynx

FearAndTrembling said:


> Even in your criticism, there is a compliment. You have high expectations of us.
> 
> We have our own flaws, but we don't advertise them, or take pride in them. You're always putting yourself first, which is why you are late in the first place. I am on time, not necessarily because I care about punctuality, but being on time is how I a show a person they are important and I care about their feelings. Try it sometime.
> 
> :tongue:


You're on time because external disharmony makes you uncomfortable and you don't want to feel uncomfortable. 

A sheep doesn't follow the flock because it cares about their feelings. It cares about it's own sense of security, but nice try.


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

Neverontime said:


> You're on time because external disharmony makes you uncomfortable and you don't want to feel uncomfortable.
> 
> A sheep doesn't follow the flock because it cares about their feelings. It cares about it's own sense of security, but nice try.


I don't know, but being on time eases allot of work, and reduces unnecessary wastage of time.


----------



## Hypathia

My own kind is too sexy to read online and not enough to lust for IRL. Well, not that I've met that many INTJ males in person... But we're so fucking cold.


----------



## zombiefishy

Hypathia said:


> My own kind is too sexy to read online and not enough to lust for IRL. Well, not that I've met that many INTJ males in person... But we're so fucking cold.


Careful not to freeze us to death


----------



## Hypathia

That's actually a pretty good idea. The less heat, the less motion. The less motion, the less hugs.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Neverontime said:


> You're on time because external disharmony makes you uncomfortable and you don't want to feel uncomfortable.
> 
> A sheep doesn't follow the flock because it cares about their feelings. It cares about it's own sense of security, but nice try.


External harmony makes civilization possible. Through external harmony, I am caring for myself as well as others. It is a simplistic, yet effective principle. Whereas, yours is complex and useless. Which is why no INFP actually shape society or add new ideas, they write children's books. Children always put themselves first.


----------



## zombiefishy

We'll find other ways... >:]


----------



## Morfy

B..but i like me some hugs ;; 
Why do you guys have such problems with hugs?
I don't get it.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

FearAndTrembling said:


> External harmony makes civilization possible. Through external harmony, I am caring for myself as well as others. It is a simplistic, yet effective principle. Whereas, yours is complex and useless.


Only if you measure your usefulness by its effects on others.


----------



## zombiefishy

FearAndTrembling said:


> External harmony makes civilization possible. Through external harmony, I am caring for myself as well as others. It is a simplistic, yet effective principle. Whereas, yours is complex and useless. Which is why no INFP actually shape society or add new ideas, they write children's books. Children always put themselves first.


At least we don't try get rid of Jews


----------



## FearAndTrembling

idkwatimdoing said:


> Only if you measure your usefulness by its effects on others.


What you do for yourself, dies with you. If it affects nobody else, how can it even said to be effective? What is it affecting? Your small, little, individual, transient self? Great accomplishment.


----------



## Morfy

You INFJ's and your freaking self-righteousness...


----------



## idkwatimdoing

FearAndTrembling said:


> What you do for yourself, dies with you. If it affects nobody else, how can it even said to be effective? What is it affecting? Your small, little individual self? Great accomplishment.


Again you are judging "effectiveness" by it's impact on others, what do I care how my actions are seen by others after I'm dead. I'm not the one trying to prove myself to the world.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

idkwatimdoing said:


> Again you are judging "effectiveness" by it's impact on others, what do I care how my actions are seen by others after I'm dead. I'm not the one trying to prove myself to the world.


Then don't. When you die, we can say about you, "This man affected himself". And we will praise him for doing that... or we won't. We will praise men who affect the world. And we will remember them. Because they still live on through us, and will always live on through us and society they helped create. They laid the foundation that you walk on. They will be here before you, and they will be here after you. The people who truly live right, never die.


----------



## Hypathia

INFJ...coffee, you and me. Just you, talking. God fuck INXJs are irresistible.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

FearAndTrembling said:


> Then don't. When you die, we can say about you, "This man affected himself". And we will praise him for doing that... or we won't. We will praise men who affect the world. And we will remember them. Because they still live on through us, and will always live on through us and society they helped create. They laid the foundation that you walk on. They will be here before you, and they will be here after you.


When I'm dead, I'm dead. Whatever people do or don't say about me at that point is irrelevant. My personal philosophy is to spend your life doing whatever you find fulfilling, whether its helping people or just taking care of yourself. Anyone who wastes that time just trying to make sure they are remembered is an idiot in my book(note that isn't the same as simply being remembered _because_ of what you did).


----------



## zombiefishy

FearAndTrembling said:


> Then don't. When you die, we can say about you, "This man affected himself". And we will praise him for doing that... or we won't. We will praise men who affect the world. And we will remember them. Because they still live on through us, and will always live on through us and society they helped create. They laid the foundation that you walk on. They will be here before you, and they will be here after you. The people who truly live right, never die.


So you are saying that people, who doesn't or didn't affect others or the world, are or were living wrong?


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Hypathia said:


> INFJ...coffee, you and me. Just you, talking. God fuck INXJs are irresistible.


I have never had coffee in MY LIFE. Or tea. 

But I like INTJ women. I feel like they understand and appreciate me.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

idkwatimdoing said:


> When I'm dead, I'm dead. Whatever people do or don't say about me at that point is irrelevant. My personal philosophy is to spend your life doing whatever you find fulfilling, whether its helping people or just taking care of yourself. Anyone who wastes that time just trying to make sure they are remembered is an idiot in my book(note that isn't the same as simply being remembered _because_ of what you did).


But I am not doing it just to be remembered. I want to touch people the way they touched me. I feel I owe the world something. I want to add something to or, or maintain the good parts. I want to give people hope, and inspire them. The way that people from the past inspired me. I would hate to be a slave just to thoughts of the presently living. We rely on the dead.

I mean, Plato for example. His knowledge was only good because it could be taught. He wanted to share his light with others. He got much more pleasure out of sharing his thoughts, than thinking them. They were meant to be shared. Good things should be shared.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

FearAndTrembling said:


> But I am not doing it just to be remembered. I want to touch people the way they touched me. I feel I owe the world something. I want to add something to or, or maintain the good parts. I want to give people hope, and inspire them. The way that people from the past inspired me. I would hate to be a slave just to thoughts of the presently living. We rely on the dead.


Like I said, if that is what makes you feel good about yourself then do it. But to state that anyone with different goals in life then you is somehow doing it wrong or that your way is superior is frankly naive.


----------



## Hypathia

zombiefishy said:


> So you are saying that people, who doesn't or didn't affect others or the world, are or were living wrong?


More like living uselessly. 










The rest here. (Worth it.)

Of course, this is worth a whole other discussion. Life, after all, is fundamentally absurd.



FearAndTrembling said:


> I have never had coffee in MY LIFE. Or tea.
> 
> But I like INTJ women. I feel like they understand and appreciate me.


We're so alike, yet so different.


----------



## Morfy

And you all do not like hugs :c


----------



## DotComMom

ISTJ hmmmm.. how may I roast? Let's just say, "Hey there ISTJ, the world will not fall apart if you back, off, relax, and grab a little "me," time. Come join the human race and grab a li'l piece of the pie for yourself too." That's about all I can muster for this.


----------



## Hypathia

An ISTJ? Where?


----------



## zombiefishy

Is it really living if we only live to try affect the world or others?
What about the individual's selfish needs and wants?
Is a homeless person's life also useless, because nobody remembers him/her after he/she dies and has not helped with affecting the world?
What about, say, a young child, who has not had a chance to show his/her full potential, but his/her life has been taken away from him/her at an early age? He/she hasn't affected the world, but would it make his/her life useless too?
Is living your life to its fullest, but not helping affect the world/others, not considered living at all?


----------



## FearAndTrembling

zombiefishy said:


> Is it really living if we only live to try affect the world or others?
> What about the individual's selfish needs and wants?
> Is a homeless person's life also useless, because nobody remembers him/her after he/she dies and has not helped with affecting the world?
> What about, say, a young child, who has not had a chance to show his/her full potential, but his/her life has been taken away from him/her at an early age? He/she hasn't affected the world, but would it make his/her life useless too?
> Is living your life to its fullest, but not helping affect the world/others, not considered living at all?


Those people break my heart because I think everyone has something to add to the world, and one of the things I hate most is wasted potential. 

But I wouldn't say the child's life was totally meaningless, because she probably brought joy to others in her short time. She affected people.


----------



## zombiefishy

FearAndTrembling said:


> Those people break my heart because I think everyone has something to add to the world, and one of the things I hate most is wasted potential.
> 
> But I wouldn't say the child's life was totally meaningless, because she probably brought joy to others in her short time. She affected people.


So unless a person has affected something, his/her life is meaningless? What if it was an unwanted child, and didn't make anybody happy. Would his/her life be meaningless then?


----------



## Hypathia

I think the point is not that if you don't contribute to the greater good, you're not living right. As Kurt Vonnegut said, we're only here to fart around. Yet, it seems to me and the INFJ above, that the best way to live our lives as human is to spread improvement, in whichever form. That's the significance we chose for our lives, and we think that if everybody thought the same, much of our woes would be diminished greatly. So much suffering stems from individuals acting only for themselves. Although, suffering is not inherently evil, the universe is fundamentally indifferent and the good-evil dichotomy is solely a human construct. But what that really means is that it's up to us to reflect upon the meaning of our existence, and find it.


----------



## Hypathia

zombiefishy said:


> So unless a person has affected something, his/her life is meaningless? What if it was an unwanted child, and didn't make anybody happy. Would his/her life be meaningless then?


Life is inherently meaningless anyway. It is meaningful if you make it meaningful for yourself. I found my meaning by asking myself what was the most logical purpose for a human. And that was to be happy. And then I searched for the true meaning of happiness. I found it was through love, in a general sense of the term. For me, it's a love of the cosmos (greek for "order"), of which we are highly refined embodiments. By following the patterns of our cosmic evolution ever since the big bang, our purpose would be to spread ourselves around. I see the Earth as the dandelion of which we are the seeds, maturing to one day spread out through the solar winds, in search of ourselves. But we haven't reached maturity yet, and I need to be an agent of love to ensure we don't destroy ourselves before we manage to escape our original flower. Because it seems to me that the logical thing to do is to ensure our survival (isn't reproducing ourselves the only true fundamental meaning of our lives?), and that love is how I believe we may produce the fertile ground we need to survive long enough for the next step, I enroll myself to make a difference in that direction. If nobody does it, well, shit.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Hypathia said:


> I think the point is not that if you don't contribute to the greater good, you're not living right. As Kurt Vonnegut said, we're only here to fart around. Yet, it seems to me and the INFJ above, that the best way to live our lives as human is to spread improvement, in whichever form. That's the significance we chose for our lives, and we think that if everybody thought the same, much of our woes would be diminished greatly. So much suffering stems from individuals acting only for themselves. Although, suffering is not inherently evil, the universe is fundamentally indifferent and the good-evil dichotomy is solely a human construct. But what that really means is that it's up to us to reflect upon the meaning of our existence, and find it.


You sound like an INFJ.

Fi values the raindrop. Their distinct self. Fe values the actual substance -- water-- which the raindrop really is, but doesn't know it, and will eventually merge into, and lose its distinctiveness. Their biggest fear is hitting the water, and merging with it, losing their individual structure. They are interested in preserving their own drops. I am all about the ocean. A single lifetime is but a drop. I want to be part of something larger. Fi is all about maintaining the structure of their raindrop, keeping it distinct, intact, that is a successful life. Fe is about expanding beyond that drop, into water. Tearing down its structure and freeing itself from it to greater possibilities.

Edit: I just realized "snowflake" would probably be a better analogy than raindrop. As both are made of water, and special people consider themselves such. They want to stay snowflakes. They want to stay true.

This is why INFP can say INFJ are fake. Because we aren't being true to the form, BUT WE ARE BEING TRUE TO THE SUBSTANCE.

Recognize


----------



## zombiefishy

Hypathia said:


> Life is inherently meaningless anyway. It is meaningful if you make it meaningful for yourself.


I don't think life is meaningless. I think all life, whether you were a great person or hated or forgotten when you were alive, are precious.
I just believe one should freely choose how they live their life, without being criticized or judged because it isn't another person's way or it isn't how the other person believe is right.

But that is just my view/opinion of it.


----------



## zombiefishy

FearAndTrembling said:


> You sound like an INFJ.
> 
> Fi values the raindrop. Their distinct self. Fe values the actual substance -- water-- which the raindrop really is, but doesn't know it, and will eventually merge into, and lose its distinctiveness. Their biggest fear is hitting the water, and merging with it, losing their individual structure. They are interested in preserving their own drops. I am all about the ocean. A single lifetime is but a drop. I want to be part of something larger. Fi is all about maintaining the structure of their raindrop, keeping it distinct, intact, that is a successful life. Fe is about expanding beyond that drop, into water. Tearing down its structure and freeing itself from it to greater possibilities.
> 
> Edit: I just realized "snowflake" would probably be a better analogy than raindrop. As both are made of water, and special people consider themselves such. They want to stay snowflakes. They want to stay true.
> 
> This is why INFP can say INFJ are fake. Because we aren't being true to the form, BUT WE ARE BEING TRUE TO THE SUBSTANCE.
> 
> Recognize


I suppose we just like to make the most out of that single raindrop/snowflake. It is as you said, "A single lifetime is but a drop".


----------



## FearAndTrembling

zombiefishy said:


> I suppose we just like to make the most out of that single raindrop/snowflake. It is as you said, "A single lifetime is but a drop".


Indeed. Just a matter of perspective. You can do whatever you want with your drop. But just remember that you are really water. Just like me. Our forms are unique, our substance is shared.


----------



## Kynx

FearAndTrembling said:


> External harmony makes civilization possible. Through external harmony, I am caring for myself as well as others. It is a simplistic, yet effective principle. Whereas, yours is complex and useless. Which is why no INFP actually shape society or add new ideas, they write children's books. Children always put themselves first.


That's a pretty little illusion that your ego has created. I'd suggest that you challenge it, but I know you never would. Because you don't really want to know the truth about who you are, the imbalanced and unrealistic illusion is so much prettier. You would lose your self-rightous sense of inflated importance and realize that you're not a reincarnated archangel walking amongst the evil of the world to make it a better place. You are simply another person with the same number of flaws as every other personality type, with the same investment in your own limited perspective as any other narrow-minded attitude. Only you're so far up your own ass looking for the sunshine, you can't even see it.

My type clearly has a purpose, we obviously exist to get on your nerves. We take great pleasure in continually pointing out that infj's aren't perfect. You're not always right or kind and you infj's don't like us because you really don't like to hear it.


----------



## Morfy

Haha we are like the INFJ's annoying little sister :3


----------



## FX

Jens Feldmann said:


> Haha we are like the INFJ's annoying little sister :3


Agreed.


----------



## zombiefishy

FearAndTrembling said:


> Indeed. Just a matter of perspective. You can do whatever you want with your drop. But just remember that you are really water. Just like me. Our forms are unique, our substance is shared.


Just don't tell us to flow along with the current~


----------



## Morfy

Foxical Paradox said:


> Agreed.


B..but everyone loves us nonetheless, r..right?


----------



## FX

Jens Feldmann said:


> B..but everyone loves us nonetheless, r..right?


Well, you guys _do_ have a particular charm to you... kind of like how my weird cousins have a particular charm to them.


----------



## zombiefishy

Foxical Paradox said:


> Well, you guys _do_ have a particular charm to you... kind of like how my weird cousins have a particular charm to them.


It's okay, INTP. We like you too ^^


----------



## Morfy

^
I agree. INTP's are very interesting and cute *W*
Even though one has hurt me recently but that is because you guys are also insensitive


----------



## FakeLefty

You INFPs are not that annoying... at least until you cry on my shoulders and soak my shirt; not to mention that I would have to process feelings in the process, which is kinda hard to do.


----------



## zombiefishy

FakeLefty said:


> You INFPs are not that annoying... at least until you cry on my shoulders and soak my shirt; not to mention that I would have to process feelings in the process, which is kinda hard to do.


It's okay. Feelings don't bite


----------



## Morfy

Can you stop pretending you are a robot, ENTP? :3


----------



## gestalt

FearAndTrembling said:


> External harmony makes civilization possible. Through external harmony, I am caring for myself as well as others. It is a simplistic, yet effective principle. Whereas, yours is complex and useless. Which is why no INFP actually shape society or add new ideas, they write children's books. Children always put themselves first.


We probably made half the records you listen to. I would have thought Fe would suggest that you show some appreciation? : P


----------



## Pappy

Oh fuck yes! I got an INFP (I don't follow the whole, instantly hate INFP regimen that seems to go on among ENTJs sometimes, but jesus.)

You motherfuckers, the few of you I have met are more self centered and conniving than any ENTJ could ever be. Yet bruise more easily than an overripe plum. Your ability to be pompous but then cry uncle when you are brought low and return back to quiet pompousness is infuriating. I like your insights into your own feelings and everyone's around you, but how can I put that to use if I am busy ripping out your tongue and then violently shoving it down your throat.


----------



## zombiefishy

Pappy said:


> Oh fuck yes! I got an INFP (I don't follow the whole, instantly hate INFP regimen that seems to go on among ENTJs sometimes, but jesus.)
> 
> You motherfuckers, the few of you I have met are more self centered and conniving than any ENTJ could ever be. Yet bruise more easily than an overripe plum. Your ability to be pompous but then cry uncle when you are brought low and return back to quiet pompousness is infuriating. I like your insights into your own feelings and everyone's around you, but how can I put that to use if I am busy ripping out your tongue and then violently shoving it down your throat.


Why thank you for that compliment  That was so nice of you, ENTJ~


----------



## gestalt

Another ENTJ struggling to deal with how compelling they find us.

You'll come to terms with it, ENTJ! And you might even learn something along the way! : D


----------



## Elistra

Hmm. Well, INFPs _could_ stand to talk a bit more. Then again, I think the same of all introverts, so....

I can't give INFPs hell about being pompous or conniving without stooping to hypocrisy, and of course, I'm above that. :wink:


----------



## FakeLefty

Pappy said:


> Sgt Hartman seems a bit much, but the songs are giving me a chuckle


Eh, I was implying that you seemed to have a similar intensity in criticizing someone. It was humorous to witness.


----------



## FakeLefty

zombiefishy said:


>


I'm totally unfazed by this. Is this the best you can do, INFP?


----------



## zombiefishy

FakeLefty said:


> I'm totally unfazed by this. Is this the best you can do, INFP?


I just wanted to show how beautiful her eyes were


----------



## FX

zombiefishy said:


> I just wanted to show how beautiful her eyes were


Beauty is subjective, INFP... just letting you know. =D


----------



## zombiefishy

C'mere you~


----------



## FakeLefty

zombiefishy said:


> C'mere you~


Ooh! Creepy bunny!


----------



## zombiefishy

FakeLefty said:


> Ooh! Creepy bunny!


Sorry ENTP. I actually invited the INTP to sit with me, not you.


----------



## FakeLefty

zombiefishy said:


> Sorry ENTP. I actually invited the INTP to sit with me, not you.


It's unknown personality to you now! C'mon, INFP, I thought you were the sensitive one! I feel disrespected.


----------



## zombiefishy

FakeLefty said:


> It's unknown personality to you now! C'mon, INFP, I thought you were the sensitive one! I feel disrespected.


I guess there's a first time for everything


----------



## FakeLefty

At the very least at least I know I'm not a feeler.


----------



## zombiefishy

Nice to know...


----------



## FakeLefty

zombiefishy said:


> Nice to know...


Yes, isn't it?


----------



## zombiefishy

FakeLefty said:


> Yes, isn't it?


Not really...


----------



## FakeLefty

zombiefishy said:


> Not really...


:happy:


----------



## zombiefishy

FakeLefty said:


> :happy:


----------



## -Alpha-

zombiefishy said:


>


I can hang out with you and talk a little bit, but if we ever hang out, I realize we speak completely different languages. Stop... feeling so much.


----------



## zombiefishy

Darth Alpha said:


> I can hang out with you and talk a little bit, but if we ever hang out, I realize we speak completely different languages. Stop... feeling so much.


As long as you quit telling me what and what not to do, the road of our friendship will be less bumpy~ :blushed:


----------



## -Alpha-

zombiefishy said:


> As long as you quit telling me what and what not to do, the road of our friendship will be less bumpy~ :blushed:


Maybe if you'd stop making the same mistakes a million times I wouldn't have to.


----------



## zombiefishy

Darth Alpha said:


> Maybe if you'd stop making the same mistakes a million times I wouldn't have to.


Maybe if you'd put it in a gentler and nicer way, we'd listen to you~
We're too fragile :blushed:


----------



## -Alpha-

zombiefishy said:


> Maybe if you'd put it in a gentler and nicer way, we'd listen to you~
> We're too fragile :blushed:


I don't think I should have to be nice to get people to make the right decision!

(Hi, I'm Alpha, how are you?)


----------



## gestalt

Never ceases to amaze me. All that freaking Ti and STILL no fucking idea what they are doing : D


----------



## Morfy

Man freaking Fi doms and their irrational decisions!


----------



## gestalt

INFPs typecasting themselves so no one else has to


----------



## Morfy

Yea why are you so critical of yourself INFP?


----------



## gestalt

... : /

Rainbows!


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

Jens Feldmann said:


> Yea why are you so critical of yourself INFP?


Well, That's what INFP is supposed to be in this thread! 
(did I just favor you INFP...HAW!   )


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Oh... the newbs are still here


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts

Perhaps a joke will lighten up this thread. Let me try, ahem....Extroverts. Bwahahahha! Get it?


----------



## gestalt

ENTP: Your join date is like two months ago you pompous ass : D


----------



## ENTrePreneur

I wasn't talking about the forum


----------



## Versatility

I don't want to criticize a fellow ENTP. No fun but here goes nothing...


Lazy ass.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Sad. No skill


----------



## gestalt

Here's a tissue, ENTP. Those emotions of yours are going all over the place again.

Actually, you might need a mop.


----------



## Hypathia

I can't believe I'm going to say this, but ENTPs, please don't go. Those INFPs will waste space between them again.


----------



## Versatility

Hypathia said:


> I can't believe I'm going to say this, but ENTPs, please don't go. Those INFPs will waste space between them again.


Don't cry because you're stressing your self out, Pussy.


----------



## gestalt

INTJ produces same lines over and over, like a computer. Hey INTJ, install some new programs.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

You know, kicking an INFP is like kicking a puppy. It's really hard and you don't want to do it, but it gets a lot easier after they've pissed on your shoe.

Twitch


----------



## Hypathia

Somebody has to get this topic going, shitting rainbows all over just ain't what it's for. You ruined my fun of watching NTs rip each other out. My popcorn has grown cold.

INFJ, I hate to diss you, but your intensity is just overwhelming.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Do you want me to go all "international evil" and destroy everything, or do you want to let some kittens and rainbows in occasionally?
Plus, if you INTJ'S were any stiffer, I'd have to call a mortician to make sure you weren't dead.

Twitch


----------



## Hypathia

The thing is you don't need to be touchy-feely to feel alive. My body stiffens to retain my elastic mind to the ground as it goes up on a rocket of reflections even you INFJ would have a hard time keeping up with.


----------



## Morfy

You really think you are the best and your logic will solve everything, don't you INTJ?


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Why don't you have fun sometime? You may actually realise what an enlightening experience it is....


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Damn posted too slow. ... :ninja:


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Again, point proven. Pissing on your shoe.

Twitch

PS: Damn :ninja:


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Don't cry about it geez


----------



## Morfy

I don't want to insult the INFJ =( ENTP, do you honestly think that this life is all about trolling?


----------



## ENTP_Guy

No... why?
You starting to tear up as well as the INFJ?

Go on... go to corner for that


----------



## Morfy

Hahaha you really think some unfunny ENTP could make me cry with a half-hearted insult? I'm not that fragile


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Morfinyon said:


> Hahaha you really think some unfunny ENTP could make me cry with a half-hearted insult? I'm not that fragile


Life is meaningless, deal with it.


----------



## Hypathia

Morfinyon said:


> You really think you are the best and your logic will solve everything, don't you INTJ?


Well, right now? No point in lying.



ENTP_Guy said:


> Why don't you have fun sometime? You may actually realise what an enlightening experience it is....


The fun I can have is on a whole other level than your little vulgar and unrefined mind can possibly process. No wonder you ENTPs can get so attracted to us: you absorb the quality, and we like to be asked for more. Now be a good pet and do whatever it is you consider as fun to burn that energy up and be tolerable again.



TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Again, point proven. Pissing on your shoe.
> 
> Twitch
> 
> PS: Damn :ninja:


To be honest, the concept of pissing on my shoe is alien. You think you little guys can make me feel offended? Oh, INFJs. You always read too much into shit and project your own subjectivity on the answers.


----------



## Morfy

idkwatimdoing said:


> Life is meaningless, deal with it.


T…that's mean =(


----------



## Hypathia

No it's beautiful omg INFPs it ain't because your own little ego will blow out like a candleflame that it's a mean thing. Go beyond your little insecure selves to see the big picture of our elegant world.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Hypathia said:


> No it's beautiful omg INFPs it ain't because your own little ego will blow out like a candleflame that it's a mean thing. Go beyond your little insecure selves to see the big picture of our elegant world.


See? It just gets easier the more they try to pee on you.
And is this insulting foreplay for you?
Beat the tar out of each other verbally and then "go for the kill"?

Twitch


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Wow... well... I like her for one....


----------



## idkwatimdoing

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> See? It just gets easier the more they try to pee on you.
> And is this insulting foreplay for you?
> Beat the tar out of each other verbally and then "go for the kill"?
> 
> Twitch


Shouldn't you be at a seance or something?


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Damn delay on post  hey INFJ ... yeah you! How about you get off your imaginary high horse for once before you suffer a fall.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

idkwatimdoing said:


> Shouldn't you be at a seance or something?


Those interfere with my levitation sessions.



ENTP_Guy said:


> Damn delay on post  hey INFJ ... yeah you! How about you get off your imaginary high horse for once before you suffer a fall.


See above statement.

Twitch


----------



## zombiefishy

Meh. INFJ. Need I say more?


----------



## Hypathia

INFP, listen up. You're not made for this topic. You suck balls at criticizing. Sit back, leave it to the pros and have some popcorn.


----------



## Morfy

But everyone wants us here =)
Stop being so hurtfully straightforward INTJ


----------



## zombiefishy

idkwatimdoing said:


> This is an insult thread not a joke thread, I'm sure it will dawn on you some day.


Oh, INTP. If only you had seen that teeny tiny part of what the INTJ said, "This was just joke..." and understood that I was merely replying to that and not implying the thread was a joke thread. But it's okay, INTP, you'll get there. You'll get there~ :blushed:


----------



## Morfy

Man, INFP, why can't you simply follow the rules of this thread and criticize the personality types? Are you that oblivious?

Criticizing my own type sure feels weird.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

I'd be happy to be an INTJ, but you guys are just aren't badass enough for me.

Twitch


----------



## Hypathia

You can't comprehend the badass levels. For you it's like trying to see light outside of the visible spectrum.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Hypathia said:


> You can't comprehend the badass levels. For you it's like trying to see light outside of the visible spectrum.


And you're like a barking little puppy.
Kinda cute, yet annoying as hell.

Twitch


----------



## Morfy

Why must you always act like you are superior to everyone, INFJ?


----------



## HandiAce

Stop being so butt hurt all the time and be grateful about some stuff.


----------



## gestalt

INFJ's repertoire appears limited to comparing people to puppies. First the infps were puppies. Now INTJ is a puppy. Can't he tell the difference?

Maybe he just likes having his shoe pissed in.


----------



## Hypathia

INFPs, you're boring to criticize, too. Oh well where shall I start.... stop being so god damn flaky all the time and get your shit together?


----------



## Elistra

INTJ version of getting your shit together = cranky, hipsterish whining about how everyone in the whole world is ignorant and unenlightened but yourself. :tongue:


----------



## Hypathia

ENTJ, you're not one to talk.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

At least ENTJ'S get out and do something.
They take their life and whip it into whatever shape they please.
You INTJ'S... Ha. Hahahaha. Haha.

Twitch


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Says the INFJ who lets people trample all over them on a daily basis in order to avoid conflict.


----------



## Morfy

Says the INTP who tramples over people without even noticing


----------



## idkwatimdoing

You say that as if its a bad thing. You aren't going to get very far if you spend your whole life walking on eggshells INFP.


----------



## Morfy

Maybe "getting far" isn't the most important thing in life!


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Silly me, expecting you to stay on task two posts in a row...


----------



## Morfy

Stop being such a pessimist INTP =(


----------



## Versatility

All INFP'S is sulk on things that can easily be manipulated or changed. Who cares how the other person will feel. You'll be happier? If it's something that's TRUELY bugging you why don't you fix it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Morfinyon said:


> Stop being such a pessimist INTP =(


----------



## Damagedfinger

default settings said:


> Was that some sort of pick up line? Because I'd need a heavy duty crane to lift you. I'll need to turn down your offer, because its my policy to reject giant doofus'. Its called principle, you won't know what it means.


Oh no it's no offer, your principle is in no use in this situation.


----------



## Morfy

For gods sake, please stop acting like emotions do not affect you at all INTJ. We all know that that's not true


----------



## zombiefishy

Please stop being so emotional, INFP. There are more important things to be dealt with than your emotions


----------



## Morfy

Please be more noticeable INFP, so i can find you and give you a hug :')


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Stop saying please, have some conviction.


----------



## Morfy

idkwatimdoing said:


> Stop saying please, have some conviction.


Please value politeness a bit more, INTP :3


----------



## ffjasmine

I think this is not related at all with politeness.


----------



## indignation

Gee wiz, what gave you that idea Mr.Scientist


----------



## FX

indignation said:


> Gee wiz, what gave you that idea Mr.Scientist


 @ffjasmine is a girl; I thought your Se should be good enough to pick up on these things. Are you sure you're an ISTP?


----------



## Bel Esprit

Shouldn't you be in your mom's basement playing Dragon Ball Z with your imaginary friends instead of questioning the validity of gender assignment?


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Questioning the validity of gender assignment? He was merely pointing to the obvious fact that her gender clearly specified female. Sounding smart isn't exactly your forte INFP, maybe you should leave it to the more qualified. Instead you could write us all a song about how that last sentence made you feel.


----------



## indignation

...someone takes a bit too much pleasure in looking down at others


----------



## indignation

Foxical Paradox said:


> @_ffjasmine_ is a girl; I thought your Se should be good enough to pick up on these things. Are you sure you're an ISTP?


I doubt my Se cares on either point



idkwatimdoing said:


> Questioning the validity of gender assignment? He was merely pointing to the obvious fact that her gender clearly specified female. Sounding smart isn't exactly your forte INFP, maybe you should leave it to the more qualified. Instead you could write us all a song about how that last sentence made you feel.


...someone takes a bit too much pleasure in looking down at others


----------



## ENTP_Guy

You shouldn't try to be smart. It doesn't suit you.


----------



## Morfy

Being a smart-ass suits you perfectly well on the other hand, ENTP!


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Now you're getting it!


----------



## TwistedMuses

Go construct yourself a robot girlfriend, cause ain't nobody got time for datin' a virgin internet troll.


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Even if I was a virgin (which I am not), I would still be getting more than you!

Go and put that in your ideologies don't shine hahaha


----------



## ENTrePreneur

ENTP_Guy said:


> Even if I was a virgin (which I am not), I would still be getting more than you!
> 
> Go and put that in your ideologies don't shine hahaha


I like Virginia


----------



## ENTP_Guy

ENTrePeneur said:


> I like Virginia


Me too my friend; me, too.


----------



## gestalt

Perhaps this time INTP, but when you don't, one has to bash you over the head with it one hundred times because you're far too stubborn to listen.


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Can you feel that energy INFP? Yeah, your spirit? Have you read your horoscope today? 

You call the INTP too stubborn but at least he (or she) wouldn't be stupid enough to believe that crap...


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Can you feel that energy INFP? Yeah, your spirit? Have you read your horoscope today? 

You call the INTP too stubborn but at least he (or she) wouldn't be stupid enough to believe that crap...


----------



## Kynx

Could be worse, they could believe in entp's fantastic ideas. Now that would be stupid.


----------



## FX

Neverontime said:


> Could be worse, they could believe in entp's fantastic ideas. Now that would be stupid.


Well, INFP... it's not like your ideas are any less fantastic. :wink:


----------



## Kynx

Foxical Paradox said:


> Well, INFP... it's not like your ideas are any less fantastic. :wink:


Well intp, at least it doesn't take entp's 6 months to put their idea's into words before they can find out that they're crap.
:wink:


----------



## TwistedMuses

It's not like we're similar, yes? 
Step out of that puddle you made with your tears and wipe off your snot. Suck it up, buttercup. World isn't beautiful and good.


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

Your username criticizes you @Neverontime, You really wanted to be a a part of this game?


----------



## DarkSideOfLight

I love you :*


----------



## Lemxn

I bet you're an ENFP:laughing:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Lemxn said:


> I bet you're an ENFP:laughing:


Hey, sexy... you doin' anything tonight?


----------



## Morfy

Stay away from my NFs!
*Tacklehugs the NFs*


----------



## indignation

Morfinyon said:


> Stay away from my NFs!
> *Tacklehugs the NFs*


....*excuses self from this awkward scene*


----------



## Hypathia

Yes, excuse you ISTP.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Hypathia said:


> Yes, excuse you ISTP.


^seconded. (mark the calendar, INTJ)


----------



## Hypathia

ENTrePeneur said:


> ^seconded. (mark the calendar, INTJ)


What? I can't hear you over the sound of my not giving a shit about you, ENTP.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Hypathia said:


> What? I can't hear you over the sound of my not giving a shit about you, ENTP.


XD only works when people care enough about you to care what you think, INTJ.


----------



## Hypathia

Oh, but you do care you little validation-seeking ENTP. Don't act so confident, we all know unlike us, your image in others eyes' matter. Especially girls' eyes.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Hypathia said:


> Oh, but you do care you little validation-seeking ENTP. Don't act so confident, we all know unlike us, your image in others eyes' matter. Especially girls' eyes.


----------



## Kynx

DiscoveringSelf said:


> Your username criticizes you @Neverontime, You really wanted to be a a part of this game?


I know that interpreting sensory information is difficult for you guys and you need a little help to see the obvious. So, I'll give you a heads up, just to make it more fair. 

My posting in this thread clearly indicates that I want to participate. 

You see it now?
Let me know if you need me to clarify anything. 

roud:


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Oh miss interpreting us again intj. You see, I am quaking *pretends to quake* you see we don't need to try to make friends. People gravitate around us without us trying. What is even better is that we don't care who isn't our friends, we can pick out the best people in a pack in a heart beat.

And well .... it is looking rather lonely over there....


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Neverontime said:


> I know that interpreting sensory information is difficult for you guys and you need a little help to see the obvious. So, I'll give you a heads up, just to make it more fair.
> 
> My posting in this thread clearly indicates that I want to participate.
> 
> You see it now?
> Let me know if you need me to clarify anything.
> 
> roud:


Your signature... well... I'm not anymore.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

ENTP_Guy said:


> Oh miss interpreting us again intj. You see, I am quaking *pretends to quake* you see we don't need to try to make friends. People gravitate around us without us trying. What is even better is that we don't care who isn't our friends, we can pick out the best people in a pack in a heart beat.
> 
> And well .... it is looking rather lonely over there....


^^True dat.


----------



## Kynx

ENTrePeneur said:


> Your signature... well... I'm not anymore.


Oh, I understand. You're in front of the mirror now? Gotcha. 

I'll leave you to it. :wink:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Neverontime said:


> Oh, I understand. You're in front of the mirror now? Gotcha.
> 
> I'll leave you to it. :wink:


Naw... just reading your posts... Something about INFPs just makes 'em hit the floor real fast.. *wink


----------



## Kynx

ENTrePeneur said:


> Naw... just reading your posts... Something about INFPs just makes 'em hit the floor real fast.. *wink


Yeah, they're probably trying to hide from you. Just in case you see them and decide you want to hang out.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Neverontime said:


> Yeah, they're probably trying to hide from you. Just in case you see them and decide you want to hang out.


I did see them.. and they must have liked what they saw... because we're wearing the same pair of pants. Want to join the party?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

fashion challenged is not unusual for entp


----------



## ENTrePreneur

walking tourist said:


> fashion challenged is not unusual for entp


Least I can look at a picture of me and keep my clothes on..


----------



## idkwatimdoing

ENTrePeneur said:


> Least I can look at a picture of me and keep my clothes on..


Yea, even ENTPs can't stand themselves.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

In other words, your clothes fit and your pants don't fall to your ankles because, once again, you were more interested in some devious entp plot than you were in putting on your belt. This is good. Next, you can try to stop wearing plaids and stripes at the same time, lol.


----------



## Lemxn

Going to party tonight?


----------



## an absurd man

Were you not invited?


----------



## ffjasmine

Do not partying here, it's disturbing.


----------



## Kynx

ENTrePeneur said:


> I did see them.. and they must have liked what they saw... because we're wearing the same pair of pants. Want to join the party?


As much as appreciate your uncharacteristically kind offer, I'm afraid I must decline. 
I'd never get rid of you if you saw me without pants on. :tongue:


----------



## Morfy

An INFP accusing another person of possibly being clingy. How ironic!
Maaan, criticizing your own type feels so weird


----------



## indignation

Neverontime said:


> As much as appreciate your uncharacteristically kind offer, I'm afraid I must decline.
> I'd never get rid of you if you saw me without pants on. :tongue:


Go on......


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Neverontime said:


> As much as appreciate your uncharacteristically kind offer, I'm afraid I must decline.
> I'd never get rid of you if you saw me without pants on. :tongue:


I don't know that you'll be able to get rid of me anyways, sexy. Why not go all the way? The party's still ramblin'.. *wink


----------



## Damagedfinger

Apparently charm and brain don't work together with the ENTP.

You need to lose the brain if you want to gain the charm... 

But then again, only idiots fall for that.

Meh, seems like no charm and no brain. Such a loss.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> Apparently charm and brain don't work together with the ENTP.
> 
> You need to lose the brain if you want to gain the charm...
> 
> But then again, only idiots fall for that.
> 
> Meh, seems like no charm and no brain. Such a loss.


XD somebody's jealous of the ENTP Brain and our Charm... It's ok.. you have your own, strange kind of charm, INTJ.


----------



## TwistedMuses

Oh INTJ, I wonder when you will realise your mastermind plans aren't so mastermind...I made much more intricate ones when I still played in thr sandbox...
@ENTrePeneur, you dare to do that with another woman... And thr Hot Stuff will burn you! D:<


----------



## ENTrePreneur

TwistedMuses said:


> Oh INTJ, I wonder when you will realise your mastermind plans aren't so mastermind...I made much more intricate ones when I still played in thr sandbox...
> @_ENTrePeneur_, you dare to do that with another woman... And thr Hot Stuff will burn you! D:<


dare do what? </3


----------



## Damagedfinger

ENTrePeneur said:


> XD somebody's jealous of the ENTP Brain and our Charm... It's ok.. you have your own, strange kind of charm, INTJ.


If I have my own strange charm why would I be jealous?
You need a slap back to reality. It seems to me you've lost the small connection we have and that is logic.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> If I have my own strange charm why would I be jealous?
> You need a slap back to reality. It seems to me you've lost the small connection we have and that is logic.


Hmm.. No.. I think you lost the logical connection when you thought your own strange charm compared to the ENTP charm...


----------



## Damagedfinger

ENTrePeneur said:


> Hmm.. No.. I think you lost the logical connection when you thought your own strange charm compared to *the ENTP charm*...


-_-

It's like I said nothing before.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

I find it interesting that the NT's keep snipping at each other and the only F that consistently appears here is the one that has no idea what reality is.
And now to burn the ENTP, You're an incomplete soul without an NF to fill in the holes you try to fill with ideas.
While we INFJ'S are perfectly capable of self sustenance, it's less pleasurable alone than with a partner.

Twitch

Damn :ninja:
Well then, you INTJ'S feign self strength but when someone gets your number you become neurotic.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> I find it interesting that the NT's keep snipping at each other and the only F that consistently appears here is the one that has no idea what reality is.
> And now to burn the ENTP, You're an incomplete soul without an NF to fill in the holes you try to fill with ideas.
> While we INFJ'S are perfectly capable of self sustenance, it's less pleasurable alone than with a partner.
> 
> Twitch


Souls are weak, mindless creatures that only hold back the mind.


----------



## Damagedfinger

ENTrePeneur said:


> Souls are weak, mindless creatures that only hold back the mind.



^

Take it from that soul, he has some wise words.
@*TwitchdelaBRAT*


----------



## Kynx

ENTrePeneur said:


> I don't know that you'll be able to get rid of me anyways, sexy. Why not go all the way? The party's still ramblin'.. *wink


"Oh Grandma! What big, hairy balls you have!


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Neverontime said:


> "Oh Grandma! What big, hairy balls you have!


Is that supposed to be an insult?


----------



## Morfy

Sigh, while trying to be funny you ENTPs can be so oblivious at times...


----------



## Kynx

ENTrePeneur said:


> Is that supposed to be an insult?


Nope


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Neverontime said:


> Nope



Mmm. Well. In THAT case.. *wink


----------



## zombiefishy

Something is wrong with this ENTP's eye.


----------



## Morfy

Why must you be such a zombie...fishy? I'm bad at this sorry ;A;


----------



## King Nothing

Don't feel bad. Every INFP is bad at this.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Just in time to bore the place up ISTJ.


----------



## Kynx

zombiefishy said:


> Something is wrong with this ENTP's eye.


He's got a bit of bullshit in it.
It splashed off his lips.

Istj, you let us know if the conversation gets too deep for you.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Neverontime said:


> He's got a bit of bullshit in it.
> It splashed off his lips.
> 
> Istj, you let us know if the conversation gets too deep for you.


he doesn't understand the meaning of the word.. ISTJ, remember?


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

At least he can find satisfaction in the simple things.

Twitch


----------



## Lemxn

Like us:kitteh:


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

I find inspiration in the simple things.
But I still strive for the exceptional 

Twitch


----------



## gestalt

There wasn't anything remotely critical about the above post


----------



## idkwatimdoing

And when an INFP is pointing that out, you know you really messed up.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Your attempt at being insulting is insulting.

Twitch


----------



## gestalt

That pony makes baby jesus cry


----------



## Morfy

You INFPs are way too sexy. How can you be so sexy? Do you not feel bad for all the people who won't ever get to sleep with you guys? :kitteh:


----------



## gestalt

That would be "most of the people" though, wouldn't it?

(hey, i gotta be fair and dish on infps at least once : )


----------



## Courtalort

I would tell you I don't find INFPs to be sexy, but then I'm afraid you'd cry about it.


----------



## Morfy

Also you shouldn't lie :3


----------



## gestalt

ENTP: You'd sound too judgemental to be receptive to the levels of self expression we aspire to, so it would be understandable in a sense.


----------



## Courtalort

INFP: You'd sound too emotional to be receptive to all the levels of enlightenment and knowledge we aspire to, so it would be understandable in a sense.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Who is "we" all I see out of ENTPs are crude jokes and self flattery(see above).


----------



## King Nothing

Wow, this is a really deep conversation. You guys better dumb it down before I drown in all of the pretension.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

I'm glad you're finally admitting your limitations.

Twitch


----------



## Courtalort

Fuck, I love infjs.

Umm...does it hurt you to see that deeply into the istj soul and see nothing but dust?


----------



## ENTP_Guy

idkwatimdoing said:


> Who is "we" all I see out of ENTPs are crude jokes and self flattery(see above).


It's ok, you just are unaware of our deepness, simply because either you're not qualified to see it or you can't read in between the lines. 

Considering your an XNTP I woukd expect better from you! 
Go study more!!!


----------



## Hypathia

"Deepness"


----------



## Lemxn

So, I have the criticize my favorite type? Hell no.


----------



## Morfy

Stop being such a wuss INFJ


----------



## FX

Morfinyon said:


> Stop being such a wuss INFJ


Stop imposing your subjective idea of "wuss" upon people, INFP.


----------



## Dezir

I can't criticize the type above me, he's just so awesome.


----------



## Hypathia




----------



## Kynx

Dezir said:


> I can't criticize the type above me, he's just so awesome.


Deluded?

Just a suggestion. :happy:


----------



## Minami

Anything bad about us beautiful ENFJ's? (not.)


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Classic "innocent" ENFJ, we see through that sweet facade to your manipulative dark side.


----------



## Morfy

Stop trying to project your view of humans in general onto the ENFJ.


----------



## gestalt

"I can't criticize the type above me, he's just so awesome."

The sarlacc is getting hungry


----------



## Hypathia

It gets old to criticize INFPs too.


----------



## gestalt

You make me feel old, Hypathia


----------



## zazara

There's no point in criticizing you. :bored:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

but criticizing an INFP just never gets old


----------



## zazara

but it was an INFP


----------



## gestalt

Hold on guys. Let's just wait for the ENFPs to figure out what just happened before continuing.


----------



## Morfy

An INFP trying to organize something. Is this a sitcom or what?


----------



## gestalt

More like monty python


----------



## zazara

Hold on guys. Let's just wait for the INFPs to figure out what just happened before continuing.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Id criticize an ENFP but, well we all know how ENFPs deal with criticism.


----------



## gestalt

ENFP, as awesome as we are, you're still going to have to construct your own identity and come up with your own stuff.

No matter how long it takes.


----------



## Hypathia

You're both cry babies, stfu.


----------



## gestalt

INTJ you give the impression you might be a nice person if you stopped talking for a bit


----------



## Hypathia

gestalt said:


> INTJ you give the impression you might be a nice person if you stopped talking for a bit


----------



## gestalt

Holy fuck.

*casts appropriate wards*

I'm going to have to open a portal to hell now. That thing does *not* belong here.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

And you still believe in magic. Wow.
'Nuff said.

Twitch


----------



## Hypathia

gestalt said:


> Holy fuck.
> 
> *casts appropriate wards*
> 
> I'm going to have to open a portal to hell now. That thing does *not* belong here.


Throw in the INFJ above while you're at it, he doesn't belong anywhere


----------



## FX

Hypathia said:


> Throw in the INFJ above while you're at it, he doesn't belong anywhere


INTJ, you're more feelsy than you claim to be. You can stop with the act now. =D


----------



## Lucky Luciano

@FakeLefty Few posts ago you were ENTP, now you are ISTP.. I and I agree that there is nothing good about multiple personality disorder.

EDIT: oops, I was not in the last page.. forgetaboutit @Foxical Paradox I heard INTP´s can be absent minded.. What if you are given a task to defuse a bomb, but then you wander to dream world and everybody blows up?


----------



## FX

Lucky Luciano said:


> @Foxical Paradox I heard INTP´s can be absent minded.. What if you are given a task to defuse a bomb, but then you wander to dream world and everybody blows up?


That is a distinct possibility, in fact. You should try traveling to dream world every once in a while; it's nicer there.


----------



## Lucky Luciano

Foxical Paradox said:


> That is a distinct possibility, in fact. You should try traveling to dream world every once in a while; it's nicer there.


Alright, I tried it, all I saw was a tumble weed bush rolling around.


----------



## FX

Lucky Luciano said:


> Alright, I tried it, all I saw was a tumble weed bush rolling around.


You have no imagination. =P


----------



## Dezir

I like the way you deal with conflict INFP. So rational, accurate and fair.


----------



## zombiefishy

Come with me~


----------



## Hypathia

INFP, imagination is all well and good but as a certain man said: “It pays to keep an open mind, but not so open your brains fall out.”


----------



## unoriginal

INTJs and their no-fun approach to EVERYTHING gets really old. An INTJ could be having an orgasm and found out they won the lottery and still have a strait face. And paint watches their "logic" dry. I'd offer my friend money to buy a personality oh wait that's right I almost forgot he had one he's an INTJ! Someone so rigid and one dimensional the only thing I can see him relating to is a blow up doll. Not saying all INTJs just the ones that I seem to run into.


Hypathia said:


> INFP, imagination is all well and good but as a certain man said: “It pays to keep an open mind, but not so open your brains fall out.”


----------



## unoriginal

I'm not an INFP lol. But the INFJs are a window into crazyland. Some of them actually think they have psychic powers. Just play along it's pretty funny.


----------



## Hypathia

I think your analytical powers are failing you, INFJ. Or maybe you just ain't that good. Or maybe yet, we're just better than you at jealously keeping our rich inner worlds to ourselves. Or perhaps, you just weren't worth opening to for those INTJs you met. Who wants to invite someone who pushes irrational, hard-headed thoughts onto the natural elegance of this world?


----------



## Kynx

Intj, could you give us an approx time for when you might get to the point? Say, an hour?


----------



## unoriginal

I don't get the point either lol. An insult doesn't have to be a novel D:


----------



## Lucky Luciano

Ah, INFJ our special snowflake. Nothing to criticize about them except passive aggressive tendencies, extreme shyness/low self esteem, manipulative in some cases, and being too hard on yourselves.


----------



## unoriginal

Sounds like all good things to me! ESTPs call me lazy all the time. I'm not lazy. That would imply I was planning on doing something to begin with.


----------



## idoh

Hypathia said:


> Stop whining INTP, go back to your room and keep up that delusional ego-stroking of yours.


intj, don't lie! it's not like you don't masturbate either


----------



## Morfy

Sigh, the legendary ENFJ humour. (Its kinda cute though ;A


----------



## Hypathia

INFP, you're such a fucking pain in the ass. You get to the least frequent types that show up before everyone else and we're still fucking stuck going on about the same overtalked about boring flaws, or I'm stuck reminding you to not ruin this topic with your tackle hugs and half-assed critiques. You indeed are professional stalkers.


----------



## disguise

The fact that you even talk always seizes to amaze me, INTJ. 
Sorry, I didn't realize I'm on the internet. You get all exited here, but in real life it seems like you don't even have a voice box.


----------



## Emtropy

Whenever I come on this thread, it's always goddamned ENTPs above me.

Ah well. ENTP: you're an asshole mmkay


----------



## Antipode

You guys are like mouse traps. You lure people in with delicious cheese, and then you snap their necks and laugh. But after you wonder why no one likes you enough to come to you. Be a little nicer, ENTP.


----------



## disguise

Nawww. I can say no more.


----------



## Emtropy

I <3 everyone


----------



## Derange At 170

Your type is actually pretty fucking awesome. No complaints here.


----------



## disguise

I have a complaint about complaints. There are to much of them in the ENTP world.


----------



## Courtalort

Stellar grammar and attention to detail there, ENTP.


----------



## Emtropy

Gotta love constructive criticism. Way to go, ENTP.


----------



## Courtalort

You're a fucking unicorn, ENTP.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

This ENTP circle jerk needs to end.


----------



## Courtalort

Oh, INTP, so lonely and sullen. Maybe one day you'll have the charm and pizzazz of an ENTP.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

I'd rather be sullen then blinded by self obsession.


----------



## Kynx

NT orgy? Or dildo's strapped to inflatable ego's?

I don't mean you intp, I know you wouldn't have been invited to an orgy.


----------



## Morfy

Of course the INFP only has orgies on their mind...


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Neverontime said:


> NT orgy? Or dildo's strapped to inflatable ego's?
> 
> I don't mean you intp, I know you wouldn't have been invited to an orgy.


Are you capable of talking about something unrelated to sex?


----------



## gestalt

Maybe that's the only time you actually listen INTP


----------



## DustyWind

@CourtneyJD Shouldn't you be in jail or something?

@idkwatimdoing Hey, look, a decision. Go and ruminate about it for the rest of your life.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Morfinyon said:


> Sigh, INTPs and their poor understanding (or maybe perception?) of the MBTI :I


Yea, its not like the basis of this thread is to use stereotypes of each other or anything.... 

Here is a thread more up your ally. http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/152443-hug-thread.html


----------



## ENTrePreneur

I'm back! I know you all missed me!

You may now resume insulting yourselves with your sad attempts at insulting me and my type.


----------



## Morfy

idkwatimdoing said:


> Yea, its not like the basis of this thread is to use stereotypes of each other or anything....
> 
> Here is a thread more up your ally. http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/152443-hug-thread.html


dude i just used a stereotype =D 
And i've already been on that thread, get gud


----------



## gestalt

ENTrePeneur said:


> I'm back! I know you all missed me!


Not really, there were plenty of other ENTPs here acting exactly the same way you do.


----------



## Courtalort

We can't all be unique delicate flowers like you INFP.


----------



## DustyWind

We can't all be horrible train wrecks like you ENTPs either.


----------



## Courtalort

Ooo bringing out the juice. I like it. But since I'm supposed to criticize you, here you are:

How many INFPs does it take to screw in a lightbulb? Answer: 3. 1 to screw in the lightbulb and the other 2 to revel in its magnificent light and reflect on how light creates life.


----------



## DustyWind

How many ENTPs does it take to screw in a lightbulb? 
Can't tell. They're pretty much useless in every single situation because all of them are in prison.


----------



## gestalt

Thats so biased of you INFP. Some of them are too young to go to prison.


----------



## Morfy

Haha watching an INFP schooling another INFP is so funny. You INFPs are so dumb and cannot understand logic haha.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

That's just adorable :kitteh:
They think they're being insulting still...

Twitch


----------



## Morfy

Haha instead of trying to belittle us you could just admit that you'd like to hug us, INFJ :kitteh:


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

INFP, Do you actually enjoy orgies? 

(To me, The idea of it looks so disgusting.)


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Looks or sounds? Akwaaaaaard...


----------



## gestalt

Don't mention sex in front of the intp


----------



## Morfy

DiscoveringSelf said:


> INFP, Do you actually enjoy orgies?
> 
> (To me, The idea of it looks so disgusting.)


Wtf no lol


----------



## zombiefishy

Morfinyon said:


> Wtf no lol


In denial! :shocked:


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

idkwatimdoing said:


> Looks or sounds? Akwaaaaaard...


I don't blame you INTP...Your Ti makes it disgusting for you. You get into the details...that's why.


----------



## Morfy

zombiefishy said:


> In denial! :shocked:


No i am just a bit demisexual i guess ;;. Cuddle orgies would be okay though :wink:


----------



## Courtalort

Well I could do that or I could take a cue from INFPs and go cut myself or throw myself into some slam poetry...


----------



## RCKT82

What's with all the INFPs on this board? Did the Carebears take a shit on this thread?


----------



## DustyWind

Great comeback, ISTJ. How long did it take you to think that up? An hour?


----------



## an absurd man

Are you butthurt because you know it's true INFP?


----------



## RCKT82

I'm sure dreaming about fields of fuzzy bunnies and pretty flowers is relatively fast and easy compared to making realistic thoughts.


----------



## DustyWind

RCKT82 said:


> I'm sure dreaming about fields of fuzzy bunnies and pretty flowers * is relatively fast and easy compared to making realistic thoughts*.


...is relatively fast and easy compared to making realistic thoughts.
...is relatively fast and easy compared to making realistic thoughts.
...is relatively fast and easy compared to making realistic thoughts.
...is relatively fast and easy compared to making realistic thoughts.

I'm not going to add anything. This is a fail in itself.


----------



## DustyWind

an absurd man said:


> Are you butthurt because you know it's true INFP?


Don't you have some children that need their candy taken away, ENTJ?


----------



## an absurd man

Did you change your post to spare hurting my feelings? I'm not surprised INFP, being the care bear that you are. How thoughtful of you. But you'll have to try a little harder in this thread.


----------



## HigherFrequencyYou

Confused again, ENFP?


----------



## Derange At 170

How much for a tarot card reading?


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Gemfish said:


> Confused again, ENFP?


Did the spirits tell you to come say that? Because I don't see an ENFP anywhere.


----------



## Courtalort

Your mistake, pointing out logic, INTP. Try to read the room man.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

idkwatimdoing said:


> Did the spirits tell you to come say that? Because I don't see an ENFP anywhere.


hello :tongue: i think i'm going to go back lurking in the shadows again..i definitely don't want to make a fool of myself on this thread


----------



## an absurd man

idkwatimdoing said:


> Did the spirits tell you to come say that? Because I don't see an ENFP anywhere.


I really lol'd


----------



## Courtalort

*cannot think of anything to say, because she is so stunned than an ENTJ just said "lol"*


----------



## gestalt

NTs, why are you so afraid of subjectivity? Don't you know it's inevitable?

Empower yourselves by embracing it.

Also, subjectivity does not preclude objectivity. Silly language game that.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

I subjectively find you extremely boring. Did I do it right?


----------



## Courtalort

Oh little INFP, let me clarify something for you.

All things seen by man are seen through a lens of subjectivity. But the smart man does not bow to that subjectivity and allow it to be their basis of understanding and reason. The smart man realizes their own subjective lens, and adjusts accordingly to see the truth and facts.


----------



## gestalt

You're still not getting it.

Bias is often unconscious. This means you aren't actually aware of it and you're not able to consciously compensate for it.

Which means I'm right and you're wrong.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

gestalt said:


> You're still not getting it.
> 
> Bias is often unconscious. This means you aren't actually aware of it and you're not able to consciously compensate for it.
> 
> Which means I'm right and you're wrong.


But hey aren't you the one arguing subjectivity? So what really is "right" and "wrong"?


----------



## Arachnophiliax

Insert UserName said:


> Well it looks like INTJ's are not complete robots, they do experience some type of basic human feeling
> Still however directed at their own type...


For the ENFP above me.


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

Arachnophiliax said:


> For the ENFP above me.
> 
> View attachment 91599


Haha. This Meme is such a good example for INTJ-ENFP thingy. I posted the same on my ENFP friend's facebook wall a while ago.


----------



## Damagedfinger

INTJ I'm surprised you have Facebook and friends.


----------



## zombiefishy

MISTYPED! :shocked:


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

INTJs are humans...and Human is a social animal.

INFP, why do you have to panic when there is no need.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

zombiefishy said:


> MISTYPED! :shocked:


'A wild INFP apeared.' better catch it before it attacks you with it's horrific hug attack, an attack that'll knock any average INTJ to the ground...


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

*ENFP goes and blocks the INFP from jumping on INTJ with the deliberate Hug attack*

Guess what the INFP did?

HE hugged the ENFP instead


----------



## idkwatimdoing

DiscoveringSelf said:


> *ENFP goes and blocks the INFP from jumping on INTJ with the deliberate Hug attack*
> 
> Guess what the INFP did?
> 
> HE hugged the ENFP instead


that joke was so bad it made me frown.


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

idkwatimdoing said:


> that joke was so bad it made me frown.


I never asked for your opinion on that joke? Why do you bother?


----------



## idkwatimdoing

DiscoveringSelf said:


> I never asked for your opinion on that joke? Why do you bother?


I didn't realize I needed your permission to give my opinion. Jumping the gun a bit on imposing your rules INTJ?


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

idkwatimdoing said:


> I didn't realize I needed your permission to give my opinion. Jumping the gun a bit on imposing your rules INTJ?


That is because you are always lost. Get real INTP.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Wow an Intj and Intp arguing about sense of humour. Very interesting.


----------



## Hypathia

Can you do something else than pointing the fingers at others, INTJ?


----------



## Damagedfinger

Hypathia said:


> Can you do something else than pointing the fingers at others, INTJ?


Yes, I like to solve puzzles and riddles. I also like to have rational conversations with others.

I can do many things.

Now can you stop pointing the finger on me... or we could do it together.


----------



## Hypathia

LOL you're not supposed to go and sweet talk that way, tsk tsk tsk. I'll admit though, you made me laugh. We really can only be understood by one another eh?


----------



## Damagedfinger

Hypathia said:


> LOL you're not supposed to go and sweet talk that way, tsk tsk tsk. I'll admit though, you made me laugh. We really can only be understood by one another eh?


I was sweet talking!

Oh god if that's called sweet talking then I do it a lot... this explains so much...

(Glad I made you laugh ^_^")


----------



## gestalt

Well at least the intjs like *something*.

Even if it is themselves.

Maybe they're not so different from the ENTPs after all


----------



## AddictiveMuse

i thought that was cute the INTJ's can be so adorable when they want to


----------



## Damagedfinger

Insert UserName said:


> i thought that was cute the INTJ's can be so adorable when they want to


ENFP's think everything is cute.

They'd probably say "Aww soooo cute" when they see a cat vomiting rainbows and farting butterflies (excuse me), instead of asking if that cat was alright.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Damagedfinger said:


> ENFP's think everything is cute.
> 
> They'd probably say "Aww soooo cute" when they see a cat vomiting rainbows and farting butterflies (excuse me), instead of asking if that cat was alright.


haha that's hilarious yet accurate..but i think it goes more like this:

**cat starts puking* *(you know the noise they make as..they are.you know starting to puke)

**ENFP** EWW CAT WHY DO YOU ALWAYS HAVE TO DO THAT ON THE CARPET UGH!!

**sees rainbow projectile vomit coming out of the cat's mouth**

**ENFP** it's RAINBOW!!!



AWWWW!


----------



## Damagedfinger

Insert UserName said:


> haha that's hilarious yet accurate..but i think it goes more like this:
> 
> **cat starts puking* *(you know the noise they make as..they are.you know starting to puke)
> 
> **ENFP** EWW CAT WHY DO YOU ALWAYS HAVE TO DO THAT ON THE CARPET UGH!!
> 
> **sees rainbow projectile vomit coming out of the cat's mouth**
> 
> **ENFP** it's RAINBOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> AWWWW!



That's just the rainbow part, you'd probably faint when the butterflies come out.

I advise you guys to push that soft side away for a little bit and remember that penguins bite.


----------



## Hypathia

Is that absurd humor?  Please INTJ, show me how the penguins reference actually connects to something.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

the butterfly farts is like part two at that point @Damagedfinger the ENFP is like TOO MUCH CUTENESS and then faints..
seriously though just like the ENFP should push that soft side away for a little
the INTJ should take a leaf out of the ENFP's book and have a soft side when needed


----------



## Damagedfinger

Hypathia said:


> Is that absurd humor?  Please INTJ, show me how the penguins reference actually connects to something.


ENFP's think everything is cute--- penguins are cute--- ENFP remembers that penguins bite--- ENFP loses interest.

Hmm... or so I hope.

My sense of humor might seem like it doesn't connect with anything I say, but then again that's what makes it funny.

INTJ go develope one, you'll have fun.


----------



## Hypathia

Soft sides are weakness. That's why you are all weakness, enfp.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

How about a hug for you sociopathic introvert?

Twitch


----------



## AddictiveMuse

i still would like to be all weakness then be an arrogant robot
..but hey that's just me
because being an arrogant robot is all weakness as well


----------



## Damagedfinger

Insert UserName said:


> i still would like to be all weakness then be an arrogant robot
> ..but hey that's just me
> because being an arrogant robot is all weakness as well


Arrogant robot? Hmm sounds odd... I'll probably figure this one out later.

In the meanwhile dear ENFP please point out the weaknesses, I'd like to see with your eyes this time.


----------



## Hypathia

Oh please. INFJs are said to be the most rational of NFs and INTJs the most feelers of NTs. In others words, our balance is strength, and you're just not cool enough for us to let you see us in all our glory.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Hypathia said:


> Oh please. INFJs are said to be the most rational of NFs and INTJs the most feelers of NTs. In others words, our balance is strength, and you're just not cool enough for us to let you see us in all our glory.



​Quick!!! High-five!


----------



## Hypathia

Damagedfinger said:


> ​Quick!!! High-five!


high five motherfucker


----------



## Damagedfinger

Hypathia said:


> high five motherfucker


It was like stealing a baby from the candy!


----------



## Hypathia

Yes indeed.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Hypathia said:


> Yes indeed.


It's the INTJ random mode, people watch out!


----------



## Hypathia

What are you talking about, this is not random at all. Let me explain.

1. We team up against the NFs.
2. We win.
3. We leave an opening for the NFs to take a blow to our victory.
4. I'm fast enough.
5. We celebrate.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Hypathia said:


> What are you talking about, this is not random at all. Let me explain.
> 
> 1. We team up against the NFs.
> 2. We win.
> 3. We leave an opening for the NFs to take a blow to our victory.
> 4. I'm fast enough.
> 5. We celebrate.



Brilliant!

I'm guessing we're at step 5 now right?


----------



## Hypathia

That was the gif.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Hypathia said:


> That was the gif.


Makes my guess right!

Now let's do it again but this time with better competition!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

fun way to celebrate @Hypathia very INTJ
kinda reminds me of Big Bang Theory


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

ENFP, Stop proving the criticisms others make on you. Why don't you understand you are being made fun at!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

DiscoveringSelf said:


> ENFP, Stop proving the criticisms others make on you. Why don't you understand you are being made fun at!


(oh i do understand) it confuses you so i'm good roud: and don't you mean 'fun of?'


----------



## dulcinea

When did the INTJs take over this thread? I guess INTJs are the _real_ online trolls!


----------



## Serpent

Explains why this thread has become so boring.


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

And you unknown personality are perfect to make it interesting


----------



## Serpent

Oh yes, being unknown gives me a distinct advantage. I can deceitfully shroud myself in mystery and oblivion while I textually eviscerate all of you! By the way, are you done eviscerating that disfigured frog that you extracted from your cave? I can make a past out of it and feed it to my ESFJ friends.


----------



## FX

ScarrDragon said:


> Oh yes, being unknown gives me a distinct advantage. I can deceitfully shroud myself in mystery and oblivion while I textually eviscerate all of you! By the way, are you done eviscerating that disfigured frog that you extracted from your cave?


xNTP! You lazy arse; why don't you actually use that great intellect of yours for something productive, instead of daydreaming about weird shit and trolling people? *is an epic hypocrite*


----------



## dulcinea

ScarrDragon said:


> Explains why this thread has become so boring.


Aha! Here is our XNTP.... I knew you guys were hiding in the woodwork somewhere.


----------



## dulcinea

Foxical Paradox said:


> xNTP! You lazy arse; why don't you actually use that great intellect of yours for something productive, instead of daydreaming about weird shit and trolling people? *is an epic hypocrite*


Aha, and yet another one! I knew you guys couldn't stand for the INTJs to take over the "troll" thread


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

You're too sexy INFJ.
Stop being so sexy.
And alluring.
And. damn...

Twitch


----------



## FX

dulcinea said:


> Aha, and yet another one! I knew you guys couldn't stand for the INTJs to take over the "troll" thread


What are you talking about? INTJs can be great trolls; they just don't always notice it.


----------



## Serpent

I would find INFJs sexy if they they stopped trying to convince me that the universe exists in the mind of a Higher Power! Wait, I just made that up right now. *hangs head is shame, with fists raised to the sky!*


----------



## IlovemyISTJguy

Oh... I don't like criticizing people I rarely know, but please critisize me: ENFP


----------



## FX

IlovemyISTJguy said:


> Oh... I don't like criticizing people I rarely know, but please critisize me: ENFP


Oh, hey! A new person! ENFP, this might be too much of me to ask from you, but you don't have to worry about offending our feelings at all. The fact we're here in the first place means we probably don't mind. =D


----------



## Hypathia

Stop acting nice, INTP, it doesn't suit you.


----------



## Damagedfinger

@Hypathia

Hmmm I see wee have guests. Did you tell them that we only serve criticism for dinner and if they're lucky we might serve criticism with a side of humour?

Some people should know that already!


----------



## FX

Hypathia said:


> Stop acting nice, INTP, it doesn't suit you.


Must I conform to your idea of how an INTP acts? :wink:



Damagedfinger said:


> @Hypathia
> 
> Hmmm I see wee have guests. Did you tell them that we only serve criticism for dinner and if they're lucky we might serve criticism with a side of humour?
> 
> Some people should know that already!


I should have expected no less. :kitteh:


----------



## Hypathia

Yes, you should obey because I know better than you INTP. Fuck your individuality.


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

All of this because you have pink hairs. That is enough to reason you. Now you can form your own hypothesis and contradict them...and Keep quite for a while.


----------



## Hypathia




----------



## Damagedfinger

The ENFP's will love this.


----------



## Derange At 170

Hypathia said:


> So ENTJ, you fail at understanding others' needs when they aren't like yours, but you can read kittens'. Great.


Yeah, they're similarly self-centered. It's fairly logical.

ENTJs have also shown affection to me by leaving animals they've killed in front of my door.


----------



## Elistra

Derange At 170 said:


> Yeah, they're similarly self-centered. It's fairly logical.


This from an ENTP? Lol... pot, meet kettle. 



Derange At 170 said:


> ENTJs have also shown affection to me by leaving animals they've killed in front of my door.


It was already dead when I found it, quit complaining! :laughing:

*looks at your sig*

You too, huh? That happens to me, as well.


----------



## Hypathia

Elistra said:


> I generally can read other people's too, it's just more of a toss-up whether I give a damn.


Well, we all know how weak your feeling judgment is, so you must be wrong most of the time anyway and you won't even know, being so convinced you have the right perspective all the time.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Elistra said:


> This from an ENTP. Pot, meet kettle.


Yes... I said something like that.. where did this quote come from? XD



> It was already dead when I found it, quit complaining! :laughing:
> 
> *looks at your sig*
> 
> You too, huh? That happens to me, as well.


Yeah.. Maybe it's just something that happens in Texas


----------



## Elistra

Hypathia said:


> Well, we all know how weak your feeling judgment is, so you must be wrong most of the time anyway and you won't even know, being so convinced you have the right perspective all the time.


Don't project your own Fi problems off onto me, INTJ. :wink:


----------



## Hypathia

Well at least, Fi ain't my weakest function. Get out if you can't handle the actual truth over your own idea of it, ENTJ.


----------



## Elistra

ENTrePeneur said:


> Yes... I said something like that.. where did this quote come from? XD


Originally, I don't know. I remember hearing that and variations of it "The pot calling the kettle black." etc. when I was a small child in the early 80's.



ENTrePeneur said:


> Yeah.. Maybe it's just something that happens in Texas


Maybe we could combine philosophical musings and analyses with with dick and fart jokes, for best effect and maximum lols?

Hmm....


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Elistra said:


> Don't project your own Fi problems off onto me, INTJ. :wink:





Hypathia said:


> Well at least, Fi ain't my weakest function. Get out if you can't handle the actual truth over your own idea of it, ENTJ.


Ladies! Calm down.. there's enough ENTP men to go around.. *wink


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Elistra said:


> Maybe we could combine philosophical musings and analyses with with dick and fart jokes, for best effect and maximum lols?
> 
> Hmm....



Sounds fun! Let's give it a try! <3


----------



## Hypathia

ENTrePeneur said:


> Sounds fun! Let's give it a try! <3


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Hypathia said:


>


Aww.. are you trying to kiss me again INTJ? <3 <3 <3 ~~~ :blushed:


----------



## Hypathia

ENTrePeneur said:


> Aww.. are you trying to kiss me again INTJ? <3 <3 <3 ~~~ :blushed:


----------



## Elistra

Hypathia said:


> Well at least, Fi ain't my weakest function. Get out if you can't handle the actual truth over your own idea of it, ENTJ.


Te plans and steers, Fi stares into a crystal ball and talks to herself of what she sees. It's sort of like an evil overlord (Te) and the drugged-out seer (Fi) he keeps in a tower in his castle... partly for amusement, partly because she is capable of seeing things he is not (and is therefore useful), and partly because he's grown oddly fond of her and can't bring himself to have her killed.

Hmm... inferior Se. So, INTJ, are you still not worth a damn in bed, or have you worked on that?


----------



## Derange At 170

Elistra said:


> This from an ENTP? Lol... pot, meet kettle.


Hey, fuck your pot, Elistra. That's what.

I'd have you know, I'm super warm and cuddly and just brimming with Fe. _Brimming_. I mean, yeah I don't sympathize a whole lot. But sympathy is for the weak (I'm looking at you, NFs)



Elistra said:


> It was already dead when I found it, quit complaining! :laughing:


I see, not even putting in the effort to show appreciation. This is why you are an ENTJ.

I would've killed a white rhino for you, with my bare hands. Just saying.



Elistra said:


> *looks at your sig*
> 
> You too, huh? That happens to me, as well.


I think this is especially common for NTs.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Hypathia said:


>


I know you love me!

I know you care!

Just shout whenever!

And... I'll consider leaving @Elistra for you! XD <3


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Derange At 170 said:


> Hey, fuck your pot, Elistra. That's what.
> 
> I'd have you know, I'm super warm and cuddly and just brimming with Fe. _Brimming_. I mean, yeah I don't sympathize a whole lot. But sympathy is for the weak (I'm looking at you, NFs)
> 
> 
> 
> I see, not even putting in the effort to show appreciation. This is why you are an ENTJ.
> 
> I would've killed a white rhino for you, with my bare hands. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is especially common for NTs.



annndd.. seconded^^


----------



## Elistra

Derange At 170 said:


> Hey, fuck your pot, Elistra. That's what.


Well, if you could focus for all of three seconds, maybe you'd stop forgetting where you put your fleshlight. 



Derange At 170 said:


> I'd have you know, I'm super warm and cuddly and just brimming with Fe. _Brimming_. I mean, yeah I don't sympathize a whole lot. But sympathy is for the weak (I'm looking at you, NFs)


No, you don't sympathize... you just melt with the other person into a warm, mushy puddle of goo. :dry:



Derange At 170 said:


> I see, not even putting in the effort to show appreciation. This is why you are an ENTJ.
> 
> I would've killed a white rhino for you, with my bare hands. Just saying.


Aaaw. 




Derange At 170 said:


> I think this is especially common for NTs.


Wouldn't be surprised, lol.


----------



## Hypathia

Elistra said:


> Te plans and steers, Fi stares into a crystal ball and talks to herself of what she sees. It's sort of like an evil overlord (Te) and the drugged-out seer (Fi) he keeps in a tower in his castle... partly for amusement, partly because she is capable of seeing things he is not (and is therefore useful), and partly because he's grown oddly fond of her and can't bring himself to have her killed.
> 
> Hmm... inferior Se. So, INTJ, are you still not worth a damn in bed, or have you worked on that?


----------



## Derange At 170

Elistra said:


> Well, if you could focus for all of three seconds, maybe you'd stop forgetting where you put your fleshlight.


My chromed and diamond studded fleslight is my most cherished possession. I'm midly offended by the insinuation that I would forget where I put it.



Elistra said:


> No, you don't sympathize... you just melt with the other person into a warm, mushy puddle of goo. :dry:


Implying you want to be a drop in that puddle. I'll consider your request.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

There's really no point in criticizing here, because before he's done reading my post, he'll see something shiny.


----------



## Morfy

And you are probably off masturbating to slime girl hentai again.


----------



## Hypathia

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> There's really no point in criticizing here, because before he's done reading my post, he'll see something shiny.


Better than being blinded by the shine to stay within your comfort zone... forever. And die alone. Unloved.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Morfinyon said:


> And you are probably off masturbating to slime girl hentai again.


I can't believe I just read this.... I thought INFP's were innocent children.


----------



## FX

Morfinyon said:


> And you are probably off masturbating to slime girl hentai again.


Your point? Who are you to judge other people's fetishes? Oh, right... you're an Fi-dom. Of course you think you're entitled.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> I can't believe I just read this.... I thought INFP's were innocent children.


I know.. most of them get on.. give it a try.. and end up apologizing to people who weren't even hurt in the slightest after their lame attempt at a criticism


----------



## Damagedfinger

ENTrePeneur said:


> I know.. most of them get on.. give it a try.. and end up apologizing to people who weren't even hurt in the slightest after their lame attempt at a criticism


I'd rather not give it a try but I will confess that that wasn't a very good attempt.

*Cough* At least I confess to my loss unlike other people.


----------



## Derange At 170

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> There's really no point in criticizing here, because before he's done reading my post, he'll see something shiny.


Sorry, didn't bother reading that post. I was distracted by something that was actually interesting and worth paying attention to.


----------



## FX

ENTrePeneur said:


> I know.. most of them get on.. give it a try.. and end up apologizing to people who weren't even hurt in the slightest after their lame attempt at a criticism


ENTP, you arrogant, sexy _beast_. I can't find _anything_ to criticize you for, and I mean _anything_.


----------



## Hypathia

Derange At 170 said:


> Sorry, didn't bother reading that post. I was distracted by something that was actually interesting and worth paying attention to.


Yeah, that video:


----------



## Derange At 170

Foxical Paradox said:


> ENTP, you arrogant, sexy _beast_. I can't find _anything_ to criticize you for, and I mean _anything_.


Maybe that many ENTPs mistake themselves for INTPs. Maybe.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

Derange At 170 said:


> Sorry, didn't bother reading that post. I was distracted by something that was actually interesting and worth paying attention to.


Apparently you were also distracted by something shiny while reading the title and OP of this thread. You're supposed to be criticizing other personality types, not buffing your own.


----------



## Damagedfinger

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Apparently you were also distracted by something shiny while reading the title and OP of this thread. You're supposed to be criticizing other personality types, not buffing your own.


Let them, they need to do that in order to live.


----------



## Derange At 170

Hypathia said:


> Yeah, that video:


I almost took this to heart, then I figured I'd be arguing against a person who took time to look up fart videos on youtube.



ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Apparently you were also distracted by something shiny while reading the title and OP of this thread. You're supposed to be criticizing other personality types, not buffing your own.


Finding something more interesting than an INTP's post isn't a flaw of mine, but a reality that about 15 types browsing this forum on the daily face.


----------



## Hypathia

Derange At 170 said:


> I almost took this to heart, then I figured I'd be arguing against a person who took time to look up fart videos on youtube.


Oh you ungrateful prick. You really don't know how to appreciate others' attentions for you.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Hypathia said:


> Oh you ungrateful prick. You really don't know how to appreciate others' attentions for you.


Trust me he appreciates it deep down inside he's probably screaming "Yeeeees attention for me!!!" in a child's voice.

Don't let them fool you.


----------



## Derange At 170

Hypathia said:


> Oh you ungrateful prick. You really don't know how to appreciate others' attentions for you.


My Ne is going wild with your posts and I chose to interpret that one negatively as per the subject of the thread.

Let's just highfive each other, continue the truce and agree that INTPs can kiss our divinely sculpted asses.


----------



## Derange At 170

Damagedfinger said:


> Trust me he appreciates it deep down inside he's probably screaming "Yeeeees attention for me!!!" in a child's voice.
> 
> Don't let them fool you.


I'm too narcissistic to even deny that.

I'm also too narcissistic to consider that an insult to myself.

*shrugs*


----------



## infphile

That's just fancy armour. There's a well of emotion deep, deep inside which feels the world far too strongly to be unprotected. People don't act as they should, it seems they never will, and the ones who appear to hold all the answers can't bear them for long.


----------



## Derange At 170

infphile said:


> That's just fancy armour. There's a well of emotion deep, deep inside which feels the world far too strongly to be unprotected. People don't act as they should, it seems they never will, and the ones who appear to hold all the answers can't bear them for long.


I will admit. I do have a degree of respect for the fact that INFPs can spew bullshit like this and not immediately jump off a cliff.


----------



## Hypathia

Derange At 170 said:


> I will admit. I do have a degree of respect for the fact that INFPs can spew bullshit like this and not immediately jump off a cliff.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Whats with the gif spree INTJ? Have you been looking up how to show some emotion?


----------



## infphile

If you people are all that, why the incessant need to circlejerk?

EDIT: Oops, not you INTP! You're the real ones with the pent up emotions. It's slightly scary. That's coming from an INFP.


----------



## Derange At 170

Hypathia said:


>


It IS pretty funny until you figure that they probably don't do it due a lack of nearby cliffs.


----------



## Derange At 170

infphile said:


> If you people are all that, why the incessant need to circlejerk?
> 
> EDIT: Oops, not you INTP! You're the real ones with the pent up emotions. It's slightly scary. That's coming from an INFP.


Woah.

If an INFP successfully calls you out, then you know you're failing at life.


----------



## infphile

Derange At 170 said:


> I will admit. I do have a degree of respect for the fact that INFPs can spew bullshit like this and not immediately jump off a cliff.


Shit -- I thought you were an INTJ. No, you don't have any emotion. I don't know what you are. Superiority complex? Can I please leave now? I feel frightened.


----------



## Derange At 170

infphile said:


> I feel frightened.


Day in the life of an INFP.


----------



## infphile

Derange At 170 said:


> It IS pretty funny until you figure that they probably don't do it due a lack of nearby cliffs.


Imagine the freedom of falling towards the centre, towards the end, simultaneous autonomy over your life and complete submission to gravity...


----------



## Derange At 170

infphile said:


> Imagine the freedom of falling towards the centre, towards the end, simultaneous autonomy over your life and complete submission to gravity...


I already fantasize about INFPs jumping off cliffs every day. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## infphile

Derange At 170 said:


> I already fantasize about INFPs jumping off cliffs every day. But thanks for the suggestion.


You're not the visionaries for nothing, kid 

p.s. You made the suggestion; I elaborated.


----------



## Hypathia

idkwatimdoing said:


> Whats with the gif spree INTJ? Have you been looking up how to show some emotion?


You see, I had this great collection of gifs on photobucket years ago. Then photobucket made all my images inaccessible due to bandwidth usage or something, and now I've only just got access to them again. Seems like they changed their bandwidth limitation policy or something. I'm glad I got my collection back, and have been splurging since then. 












Derange At 170 said:


> I already fantasize about INFPs jumping off cliffs every day. But thanks for the suggestion.


You sick fuck. You have to fantasize about STs jumping off cliffs, not poor old INFPs. They are already dying a little bit inside every day.


----------



## Derange At 170

Hypathia said:


> You sick fuck. You have to fantasize about STs jumping off cliffs, not poor old INFPs. They are already dying a little bit inside every day.


Considering what lives they lead, I think that's one of my more humane thoughts. 

You guys, I think I might be more of an Fi-dom....


----------



## infphile

Derange At 170 said:


> Considering what lives they lead, I think that's one of my more humane thoughts.
> 
> You guys, I think I might be more of an Fi-dom....


 Let me just cry in the corner for a while because some twat threatened by anything not superficial finds my cult repulsive.


----------



## gestalt

170 bpm is for the weak. 180 or go home you pansy.

Why is it that all ENTP guys act like their penises are very small?


----------



## infphile

Hypathia said:


> You sick fuck. You have to fantasize about STs jumping off cliffs, not poor old INFPs. They are already dying a little bit inside every day.


Are not 

P.s. Er, for the thread: You'll save yourself a lot of time, darling INFP, if you realise you are not a special little snowflake.


----------



## Damagedfinger

infphile said:


> Are not


In some way she's helping you to not be the ENTP's bait... -_-


----------



## infphile

Damagedfinger said:


> In some way she's helping you to not be the ENTP's bait... -_-


I can take it. The trouble with you guys is you underestimate, when in some ways we're stronger than you.


----------



## Damagedfinger

infphile said:


> I can take it. The trouble with you guys is you underestimate, when in some ways we're stronger than you.


Oh this isn't about being strong... trust me no one wants to be ENTP bait... they can be so annoying.

But may I ask, what ways make you stronger?


----------



## INTP user

ENTP_Guy said:


> You shouldn't try to be smart. It doesn't suit you.


Having your head up in the clouds doesn't make you "smart".


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwatimdoing

infphile said:


> I can take it. The trouble with you guys is you underestimate, when in some ways we're stronger than you.


The INFP idea of "strength" is not bursting in to tears every time someone insults you.


----------



## Damagedfinger

INTP user said:


> Having your head up in the clouds doesn't make you "smart".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ughh -_- INTP refresh the page once in a while.


----------



## Hypathia

infphile said:


> INFPs against the world. I like to think my little, wary cuties are watching me as their leader. I will fight for you, comrades!


Your sense of kinship is an illusion to make you feel less lonely.


----------



## infphile

Insert UserName said:


> it's a criticize the personality thread
> What the fuck do you want me to say
> I figured might as well get all of you
> Whilst i'm at it


Is that a poem?


----------



## Damagedfinger

infphile said:


> INFPs against the world. I like to think my little, wary cuties are watching me as their leader. I will fight for you, comrades!


Oops, seems like I've planted hope in your weak heart...

The comrades never cared about you, you need a slap from reality. 

This is no anime show!


----------



## infphile

Hypathia said:


> Your sense of kinship is an illusion to make you feel less lonely.


Your sense of isolation is an illusion to make you feel less inferior.

She can take it, friends! Don't worry! Soon this fight will be over and we drink tea, share poems, and debate the existence of self-actualisation.


----------



## Hypathia

infphile said:


> Is that a poem?


Is that a critique?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

infphile said:


> INFPs against the world. I like to think my little, wary cuties are watching me as their leader. I will fight for you, comrades!



View attachment 91728


----------



## infphile

damagedfinger said:


> oops seems like i've planted hope in your weak heart...
> 
> The comrades never cared about you. You need a slap from reality this is no anime show.


NO. NOOO. You're just jealous. You're all just fucking jealous of our unity. Unity of FEELINGS.


----------



## Giannine

Damagedfinger said:


> Oops seems like I've planted hope in your weak heart...
> 
> The comrades never cared about you. You need a slap from reality this is no anime show.


And you need to correct that grammar error.


----------



## King Nothing

> Your sense of isolation is an illusion to make you feel less inferior.
> 
> She can take it, friends! Don't worry! Soon this fight will be over and we drink tea, share poems, and debate the existence of self-actualisation.


You are confirming the stereotype that you guys are a bunch of pansies.


----------



## infphile

Hypathia said:


> Is that a critique?


It's whatever you want it to be.


----------



## infphile

King Nothing said:


> You are re-affirming the stereotype that you guys are a bunch of pansies.


And you are reaffirming the stereotype that you are annoying killjoys.


----------



## Damagedfinger

QueenieBelle said:


> And you need to correct that grammar error.


I'm lazy, care to point it out?


----------



## infphile

Insert UserName said:


> View attachment 91728


Omg. Me in a picture. You are forgiven.


----------



## Hypathia

Guys, we're going to run out of things to bitch each other out with. We need to up our bitching game. Any ideas? Come on, this is not a Sensor hang-out, work that Intuition fuckers.


----------



## Giannine

Damagedfinger said:


> I'm lazy, care to point it out?


Fused sentence?


----------



## infphile

Hypathia said:


> Guys, we're going to run out of things to bitch each other out with. We need to up our bitching game. Any ideas? Come on, this is not a Sensor hang-out, work that Intuition fuckers.


Hypathia? More like notactuallyapyschopathia.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Hypathia said:


> Guys, we're going to run out of things to bitch each other out with. We need to up our bitching game. Any ideas? Come on, this is not a Sensor hang-out, work that Intuition fuckers.


I'm bad at this haha I only participate in this to annoy others.

^_^ 

Make this better? Hmm I don't know if there is any other way.


----------



## Hypathia

infphile said:


> Hypathia? More like notactuallyapyschopathia.


----------



## Damagedfinger

QueenieBelle said:


> Fused sentence?


Fixed it -_-.

Hey I have an idea!
Let's turn this into a grammar thread where we can help each other in grammar!

It'll be fun!!!


----------



## Hypathia

Damagedfinger said:


> I'm bad at this haha I only participate in this to annoy others.
> 
> ^_^
> 
> Make this better? Hmm I don't know if there is any other way.


Me too, because my current situation breeds boredom. But there is no point if we're always rehashing the same old critiques at each other. We need a setting where there is more freedom to our fighting. 

INTP you lonely loser don't understand emotions duuur
INTJ you spaced-out lonerrrr
INFP you whiny little biiiiitch
ENFP you rainbow-shitting unicorn duuur
ENTP you narcissistic self-important priiiick

etc ad infinitum


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Hypathia said:


> Me too, because my current situation breeds boredom. But there is no point if we're always rehashing the same old critiques at each other. We need a setting where there is more freedom to our fighting.
> 
> INTP you lonely loser don't understand emotions duuur
> INTJ you spaced-out lonerrrr
> INFP you whiny little biiiiitch
> ENFP you rainbow-shitting unicorn duuur
> ENTP you narcissistic self-important priiiick
> 
> etc ad infinitum


I'm sexy and I know it...


----------



## Damagedfinger

Hypathia said:


> Me too, because my current situation breeds boredom. But there is no point if we're always rehashing the same old critiques at each other. We need a setting where there is more freedom to our fighting.
> 
> INTP you lonely loser don't understand emotions duuur
> INTJ you spaced-out lonerrrr
> INFP you whiny little biiiiitch
> ENFP you rainbow-shitting unicorn duuur
> ENTP you narcissistic self-important priiiick
> 
> etc ad infinitum


Since this is criticizing types it'd be normal if a pattern in criticism occurs, since types have specific traits.

If you want to add interest we'd probably have to dig hard for other characteristics in that type or take it to a more personal side like what @infphile did to your username haha. 

By personal I mean the criticism is intended for the user him/herself rather than the type in general (of course in a friendly manner). But this will be taken personally eventually.


----------



## Sixty Nein

You don't shower enough.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Sixty Nein said:


> You don't shower enough.


Oh be quiet and get out of my pants.


----------



## Giannine

Damagedfinger said:


> Since this is criticizing types it'd be normal if a pattern in criticism occurs, since types have specific traits.
> 
> If you want to add interest we'd probably have to dig hard for other characteristics in that type or take it to a more personal side like what @infphile did to your username haha.
> 
> By personal I mean the criticism is intended for the user him/herself rather than the type in general (of course in a friendly manner). But this will be taken personally eventually.


How do you think we'll know what to criticize about the user if we don't know them? I like the "dig hard for other characteristics" idea better. I don't want to run the risk of harming a person's feelings.


----------



## MelBel

Alright I tried but I can't think of anything mean to say about INFJs. Partly because I don't know much about them!


----------



## MelBel

.


----------



## Damagedfinger

QueenieBelle said:


> How do you think we'll know what to critize about the user if we don't know them? I like the "dig hard for other characteristics" idea better. I don't want to run the risk of hurting a person's feelings.



That's exactly why I used the username example. It's nothing too personal, as in very detailed. It's just about posts, siggy or user also if you have a good background of that person depending on their contribution to this forum than that would help.

But of course it will hurt other peoples feelings so this option is risky, like you said.


----------



## Morfy

Yea so how will you ever damage your fingers if you never use them and only think about unnecessary stuff instead all day long?


----------



## Hypathia

Damagedfinger said:


> That's exactly why I used the username example. It's nothing too personal, as in very detailed. It's just about posts, siggy or user also if you have a good background of that person depending on their contribution to this forum than that would help.
> 
> But of course it will hurt other peoples feelings so this option is risky, like you said.


Then maybe we need to create a new topic entirely with a different concept. ENTPs, where are you when we need you?


----------



## gestalt

We need to create an MBTI based war game


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Oh that'd be so cool


----------



## Morfy

Yea us INFPs would win cuz we're allowed to cheat :3


----------



## ENTP_Guy

The INFP would just get wiped out along with the SFs.... 

Here. Play with some crayons.


----------



## Morfy

ENTP_Guy said:


> The INFP would just get wiped out along with the SFs....
> 
> Here. Play with some crayons.


I suck at drawing as much as ENTPs suck at keeping a straight face when its necessary


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Morfinyon said:


> I suck at drawing as much as ENTPs suck at keeping a straight face when its necessary


Lolwut? we have the straightest faces of evryone..

but I guess we can trust an INFP to get their facts wrong


----------



## gestalt

An INFP that cheats and can't draw?

Where's that INTJ bell when you need it...

(it's ok morf i can't fucking draw either : )


----------



## Elistra

ENTrePeneur said:


> Lolwut? we have the straightest faces of evryone..
> 
> but I guess we can trust an INFP to get their facts wrong


Bullshit at its finest. I've never met an ENTP (including my brother) who could keep a poker face longer than 10 seconds at most. They get that little twinkle in their eyes, and then they just lose it.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Elistra said:


> Bullshit at its finest. I've never met an ENTP (including my brother) who could keep a poker face longer than 10 seconds at most. They get that little twinkle in their eyes, and then they just lose it.


XD point

Very true..

especially around beautiful women such as yourself *wink


----------



## Elistra

gestalt said:


> We need to create an MBTI based war game


I can only imagine how each type would probably win:

*ENFP, INFP, ISFP =* Tribble attack, everyone suffocates to death under tons of snuggly little furballs.
*ESFJ =* People would /wrists to get away from their intrusive, overbearing bullshit.
*ISFJ = *People would /wrists because they're tired of hearing the whining.*
ENTP =* Pranks everyone to death, probably via explosions or poisoning.
*ESTP, ESFP =* Everyone would die of STDs or drug overdoses.
*ISTP, INTP =* Everyone would /wrists to get away from the negative nancy crap.
*ESTJ, ENTJ, ISTJ, INTJ =* Everyone would die from being either worked to death, or executed in a fit of xxTJ pique.
*ENFJ, INFJ =* Everyone would happily drink poisoned Kool Aid, because they'd been convinced by the xNFJ that a pink fuzzy unicorn will appear and take their souls to Heaven.


----------



## infphile

Damagedfinger said:


> Isn't that how it's supposed to go?


Everyone likes forbidden love the most...


----------



## Damagedfinger

infphile said:


> Everyone likes forbidden love the most...


Like Blaise Pascal when he was forbidden to study Mathematics... but then he eventually did.


----------



## Hypathia

infphile said:


> Everyone likes forbidden love the most...


----------



## infphile

Damagedfinger said:


> Like Blaise Pascal when he was forbidden to study Mathematics... but then he eventually did.


... Precisely


----------



## infphile

Hypathia said:


>


Omg


----------



## Hypathia

infphile said:


> Omg


----------



## Damagedfinger

INFP the INTJ has gone crazy. 

Get outta here before you ruin her precious mind, I'll try to help her.

NOW GO, RUN FAR AWAY WHERE YOU WILL NEVER BE HURT!


----------



## Hypathia

Damagedfinger said:


> INFP the INTJ has gone crazy.
> 
> Get outta here before you ruin her precious mind, I'll try to help her.
> 
> NOW GO, RUN FAR AWAY WHERE YOU WILL NEVER BE HURT!


It's too late. Once again INTJ, you took too much time to think about things before acting.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Hypathia said:


> It's too late. Once again INTJ, you took too much time to think about things before acting.



Oh well I tried...

You killed our bait! What do we do now? How are we going to have fun?


----------



## Hypathia

Damagedfinger said:


> Oh well I tried...
> 
> You killed our bait! What do we do now? How are we going to have fun?


----------



## Damagedfinger

Hypathia said:


>



You genius!

You're at it again. We start the new cycle then? How about this time we go deep and post a few paragraphs of criticism adding a few random stuff to mix em up?


----------



## Hypathia

Explain to me the actual differences between what you suggest and what we've done before, so that I'm certain to understand what you're proposing.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Hypathia said:


> Explain to me the actual differences between what you suggest and what we've done before, so that I'm certain to understand what you're proposing.


Additional paragraphs of drama of course.


----------



## Hypathia

Damagedfinger said:


> Additional paragraphs of drama of course.


I'll leave that to you and the other special snowflake writers, I don't have the patience for this. You have to understand English is my second language and with my perfectionism, I rather like to avoid lengthy explanations because they are not up to the measure of what I can do in French. That's one of the reasons I like images so much. A picture is worth a thousand words, right?

Edit: The other reason being that I really fucking like imagery and this type of visual implying, ok? I also love images in words. Is that because I'm a 5w4 or are other INTJs like this too? A byproduct of Ni?


----------



## Damagedfinger

Hypathia said:


> I'll leave that to you and the other special snowflake writers, I don't have the patience for this. You have to understand English is my second language and with my perfectionism, I rather like to avoid lengthy explanations because they are not up to the measure of what I can do in French. That's one of the reasons I like images so much. A picture is worth a thousand words, right?


I see ^_^.

Okay then I'll write the random and messy paragraphs while you post your fancy pictures.
Learn from us special snowflakes will ya?

Put the perfectionism aside for a moment, it's worth the laugh I guess... but I do understand what you mean.

Hmm any advice you have before our prey comes?


----------



## idkwatimdoing

You INTJs are slowly squeezing the life out of this thread with your nonsensical proposals instead of just doing the obvious(the obvious is stop posting random crap when you don't actually have anything relevant to the thread to say).


----------



## Damagedfinger

idkwatimdoing said:


> You INTJs are slowly squeezing the life out of this thread with your nonsensical proposals instead of just doing the obvious(the obvious is stop posting random crap when you don't actually have anything relevant to the thread to say).



I like how you pass by every once in awhile -_-.

Apparently we have nothing relevant to say (or so you think) because idiots like you rarely show up I don't know if that's because you coward out or if it's because you're too busy fixing your calculators.

Last thing we need is an INTP telling us what to do, it would have been worse if you took over.

Now don't mind me I'm just having fun breaking the rules.


----------



## infphile

Hypathia said:


>


I... Erm... I'm sure you're intelligent and unconventially hot but I don't really swing that way...


----------



## infphile

Damagedfinger said:


> Oh well I tried...
> 
> You killed our bait! What do we do now? How are we going to have fun?


I hate you all. You can mate now.


----------



## Hypathia

infphile said:


> I... Erm... I'm sure you're intelligent and unconventially hot but I don't really swing that way...












[I'm so happy I got a chance to use that gif. What a good day.]


----------



## Damagedfinger

zombiefishy said:


> It's okay...
> I can totally get as close as I want with my imagination~


----------



## Damagedfinger

infphile said:


> See -- frightening.
> 
> I know she's probably messing with you but I'm still unsettled.


Why unsettled? It was directed to me haha ^_^.

I should be the one feeling that way.


----------



## Hypathia

Damagedfinger said:


> Why unsettled? It was directed to me haha ^_^.
> 
> I should be the one feeling that way.


Tell us how you feel, INTJ.


----------



## infphile

Damagedfinger said:


> Why unsettled? It was directed to me haha ^_^.
> 
> I should be the one feeling that way.


I'm an INFP.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Hypathia said:


> Tell us how you feel, INTJ.


Oh please, play with someone else.


----------



## infphile

Hypathia said:


> Truth is, I smoked a fatty of this sweet stuff.
> 
> Guess who got me back into this epicurean habit. That's right, an INFP! You're ruining everyone you love despite your best efforts. You know that's true.



What is it with you lot and substance abuse?! PULL YOURSELVES TOGETHER.


----------



## zombiefishy

Behind all these creepiness, I'm actually just a big ball of fluff


----------



## Hypathia

Damagedfinger said:


> Oh please, play with someone else.












I can't blame you for preferring the INFPs. Who wouldn't.


----------



## Hypathia

infphile said:


> What is it with you lot and substance abuse?! PULL YOURSELVES TOGETHER.


Oh, but if you'd see what it does to your intuition, you wouldn't look down on us, judgmental INFPs.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Hypathia said:


> I can't blame you for preferring the INFPs. Who wouldn't.



Would people on here stop twisting my words! 

INTJ Get yourself together we are being ambushed by INFP's. Where's the plan where's the "I'm so fast... we party" stuff?


----------



## infphile

Side note: I found a music video which illustrates INFPs


----------



## Hypathia

Damagedfinger said:


> Would people on here stop twisting my words!
> 
> INTJ Get yourself together we are being ambushed by INFP's. Where's the plan where's the "I'm so fast... we party" stuff?


I'm sorry. I think I've been at it too long and I don't have the energy anymore. I should leave immediately. But I don't want to leave you surviving the INFP's rainbow vomit on your own. Where are the ENTPs when we need them? Arf, probably off on some silly adventures again. Maybe it's just too wearisome to always get on INFPs' case. If some ISTP could pass by sometimes to refresh my palate...


----------



## infphile

hypathia said:


> oh, but if you'd see what it does to your intuition, you wouldn't look down on us, judgmental infps.


your *health*


----------



## infphile

Hypathia said:


> I can't blame you for preferring the INFPs. Who wouldn't.


Forgot your half feigned neediness. You guys can be even more desperate than us.


----------



## Hypathia

infphile said:


> your *health*












No, seriously, stop the feeling value judgment INFPs. Go read some facts. You probably have other legal consumptions that cause as much ""harm"" than this. It's all about how much you consume anyway.


----------



## infphile

Hypathia said:


> No, seriously, stop the feeling value judgment INFPs. Go read some facts. You probably have other legal consumptions that cause as much ""harm"" than this. It's all about how much you consume anyway.


Whatever. Your life. I'm projecting anyhow.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Hypathia said:


> I'm sorry. I think I've been at it too long and I don't have the energy anymore. I should leave immediately. But I don't want to leave you surviving the INFP's rainbow vomit on your own. Where are the ENTPs when we need them? Arf, probably off on some silly adventures again. Maybe it's just too wearisome to always get on INFPs' case. If some ISTP could pass by sometimes to refresh my palate...


Oh please do you know how ENTP's cooperate? One minute they're on your side the other minute you find this little comment that's against you... those devils. Where are they indeed?

I'll survive this, you go find a cure to your 'emotional' illness.


----------



## zombiefishy

The only cure to that "emotional illness" is a big long gigantic hug~


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I thought the cure for emotional illness was therapy...


----------



## zombiefishy

A HUG therapy! :wink:


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

Expected. :/


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Boobs :crazy:

Twitch


----------



## infphile

Why is it you twitch?


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

infphile said:


> Why is it you twitch?


Not a criticism.
Next.

Twitch


----------



## infphile

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Not a criticism.
> Next.
> 
> Twitch


Is it to do with the pony?


----------



## Damagedfinger

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Boobs :crazy:
> 
> Twitch


And this one was?

Follow your own rules INFJ before telling others to do it.

Next!


----------



## gestalt

INFJ: Actually it was, aren't you supposed to be intuitive?


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Damagedfinger said:


> And this one was?
> 
> Follow your own rules INFJ before telling others to do it.
> 
> Next!


I was seeing if anyone would call BS.
Glad to see and INTJ uphold the intellectual integrity of the argument 
@gestalt if it was a proper criticism, there would have been more of a reference to my type than simply questioning my signoff.

Twitch


----------



## infphile

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> I was seeing if anyone would call BS.
> Glad to see and INTJ uphold the intellectual integrity of the argument
> @gestalt if it was a proper criticism, there would have been more of a reference to my type than simply questioning my signoff.
> 
> Twitch


Sure you were, because INFJs never make mistakes.

"Oh, you're upset that I hurt you? I just interpreted your quiet mood as wanting me to publicly humiliate you! I was doing it for you..."


----------



## Damagedfinger

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> I was seeing if anyone would call BS.
> Glad to see and INTJ uphold the intellectual integrity of the argument
> @_gestalt_ if it was a proper criticism, there would have been more of a reference to my type than simply questioning my signoff.
> 
> Twitch


So it was an experiment?

I don't care how bad the experiment was but I am sure surprised you had it in mind INFJ.










Well done, well done indeed.


----------



## gestalt

I thought it was too obvious to mention. Also it's too boring to accuse INFJs of incomprehensible double standards. The INTJ appears to be impressed with himself though.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

infphile said:


> Sure you were, because INFJs never make mistakes.
> 
> "Oh, you're upset that I hurt you? I just interpreted your quiet mood as wanting me to publicly humiliate you! I was doing it for you..."


It's ok. I really just posted to the wrong thread, but figured I'd leave it as a social experiment to see what would happen. Thanks for playing!
And humiliating INFP'S in public is one of my favorite past times :kitteh:
You're so cute when you get upset.
Unless you're always upset.
Then it just gets old.
Like you.

Twitch


----------



## infphile

gestalt said:


> I thought it was too obvious to mention. Also it's too boring to accuse INFJs of incomprehensible double standards. The INTJ appears to be impressed with himself though.


Well, I don't see you trying to bring any life to the thread, INFP.


----------



## infphile

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> It's ok. I really just posted to the wrong thread, but figured I'd leave it as a social experiment to see what would happen. Thanks for playing!
> And humiliating INFP'S in public is one of my favorite past times :kitteh:
> You're so cute when you get upset.
> Unless you're always upset.
> Then it just gets old.
> Like you.
> 
> Twitch


See. I knew it! 

It's quite hilarious you posted to the wrong thread. 

I'm not old  I'm funky fresh


----------



## gestalt

No, INFP, I bring typist insults, which are of course the most fun.

That's the point of the thread i thought?

*scratches head in bemusement*


----------



## infphile

gestalt said:


> No, INFP, I bring typist insults, which are of course the most fun.
> 
> That's the point of the thread i thought?
> 
> *scratches head in bemusement*


But my insult was about type! They're never wrong! 

This isn't helping my confused state. I think I'll go away a while.


----------



## Damagedfinger

gestalt said:


> I thought it was too obvious to mention. Also it's too boring to accuse INFJs of incomprehensible double standards. The INTJ appears to be impressed with himself though.


Yes like the many obvious things you forget to mention.... because they are obvious.

You see my friend, many people consider things very obvious and so hold no attention to them due to it being obvious enough. But as time passes this 'obvious' begins to fade from the memory because of it being too obvious in the first place. 

Here is when I like to say:

The obvious is what is most forgotten.

INFP's you forget too much.


----------



## gestalt

Our brains can't actually process all that whining INTJ. It's not biologically possible.


----------



## Damagedfinger

gestalt said:


> Our brains can't actually process all that whining INTJ. It's not biologically possible.


What you just called 'whining' is what I like to call 'advice'.

I can see why you can't process it.


----------



## gestalt

INTJ, you're more interesting when you're thinking about something interesting


----------



## Damagedfinger

gestalt said:


> INTJ, you're more interesting when you're thinking about something interesting


Before you said that I was thinking about 'you'.... ouch* that went against you.


----------



## gestalt

Really? I thought you were thinking about your own colon, because its what you were looking at, with your head wedged so firmly up there


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Well, you should have thought about me instead 

An ENTP should satisfy ya


----------



## Damagedfinger

ENTP_Guy said:


> Well, you should have thought about me instead
> 
> An ENTP should satisfy ya


You guys were getting too old.

Now if you could please wait I'm listening to a song.


----------



## Morfy

So are you analyzing every single thing about that particular song or are you actually enjoying the music?


----------



## infphile

gestalt said:


> Really? I thought you were thinking about your own colon, because its what you were looking at, with your head wedged so firmly up there


Are you okay, INFP? Need to talk? I have cocoa :happy:


----------



## Damagedfinger

Morfinyon said:


> So are you analyzing every single thing about that particular song or are you actually enjoying the music?


Both.

I'm guessing you guys can only do one, and you pick the enjoying one the most.


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Hahaha... yes, me thinks you guys (INFPs) are just a little bit on the emotionally unstable to deal with such a thread. 

Usually you are also the people that say that I over think stuff. Psh, not my fault you can't handle my brain power!!!


----------



## infphile

Over thinking doesn't equal clever. Hence the "over."

And goodness, please tone down the unnecessary punctuation!!


----------



## Damagedfinger

infphile said:


> Over thinking doesn't equal clever. Hence the "over."
> 
> And goodness, please tone down the unnecessary punctuation!!



It's brain power!!!

You wouldn't understand!!!


----------



## ENTP_Guy

infphile said:


> Over thinking doesn't equal clever. Hence the "over."
> 
> And goodness, please tone down the unnecessary punctuation!!


Well I say that you guys simply can't comprehend plain cold factors. Seeing them as senseless and relying on your gut feeling. Oh how you are both dispised and loved.


----------



## infphile

Damagedfinger said:


> It's brain power!!!
> 
> You wouldn't understand!!!


For I second I saw my email and thought this was the ENTP and thought, "That's nice. How often do ENTPs with self-decrepitating humour come along?"


----------



## Damagedfinger

infphile said:


> For I second I saw my email and thought this was the ENTP and thought, "That's nice. How often do ENTPs with self-decrepitating humour come along?"



Moral here is to never check your emails.


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Or think. It can be dangerous for INFPs to do such things and subsequently comes with a hazard sign in the form of obvious frustration.


----------



## soya

Has this thread become a chat room?

In that case, I will post emoticons after everything I say so as to appear more friendly than I really am :tongue:

Lol sup :crazy:

A/S/L? :wink:


----------



## dulcinea

soya said:


> Has this thread become a chat room?
> 
> In that case, I will post emoticons after everything I say so as to appear more friendly than I really am :tongue:
> 
> Lol sup :crazy:
> 
> A/S/L? :wink:


Leave it to the NPs to totally derail the thread :tongue:


----------



## ENTP_Guy

So, when you gonna be available next :wink:


----------



## zombiefishy

Anytime you want, babe :wink:


----------



## Arachnophiliax

DiscoveringSelf said:


> Haha. This Meme is such a good example for INTJ-ENFP thingy. I posted the same on my ENFP friend's facebook wall a while ago.


Bwahahha. I love the gif to it, too.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Ughh -_-

ENTP's always ready to date thinking they have it all.

INFP's always available thinking they have it all.


----------



## Arachnophiliax

Damagedfinger said:


> Ughh -_-
> 
> ENTP's always ready to date thinking they have it all.
> 
> INFP's always available thinking they have it all.


I assume I may have missed something...


----------



## Damagedfinger

Arachnophiliax said:


> I assume I may have missed something...


Criticizing?

Everyone seems to forget it in here...


----------



## Arachnophiliax

Damagedfinger said:


> Criticizing?
> 
> Everyone seems to forget it in here...


Ah. Types criticizing one another. Both amusing yet annoying when it drags on.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Arachnophiliax said:


> Ah. Types criticizing one another. Both amusing yet annoying when it drags on.


I agree.

Now if you don't mind me this is the part where we annoy each other.


----------



## Arachnophiliax

Yes, yes. Perhaps when I find myself interested, enough. I shall return...eventually.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Arachnophiliax said:


> Yes, yes. Perhaps when I find myself interested, enough. I shall return...eventually.


Good it would have been boring if you weren't interested -_-.


----------



## EminentFate

Can't criticize.. too... NF....


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I feel like this thread has run it's course and now is dying, it's lost it's umm magic


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Insert UserName said:


> I feel like this thread has run it's course and now is dying, it's lost it's umm magic


A little late to the party on figuring that out.


----------



## infphile

Damagedfinger said:


> Moral here is to never check your emails.


Classic J's, always seeking lessons. (Is that a thing? I'm sort of bullshitting here. I feel it should be.) Thank you for the wisdom.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

idkwatimdoing said:


> A little late to the party on figuring that out.


Duh! as an NF i'm so stuck in day dreams that i just realised..nah just kidding i was thinking that a while ago, around the time the INTJ's took over


----------



## Acerbusvenator

You don't exist.


----------



## infphile

You don't belong here, unknown. You don't belong anywhere.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Acerbusvenator said:


> You don't exist.


Is that a criticism?...wait; I think i get how that could be one


----------



## ENTP_Guy

In your own time ENFP! my goodness... really? Go do something that doesn't involve talking rubbish


----------



## Hypathia

infphile said:


> Classic J's, always seeking lessons. (Is that a thing? I'm sort of bullshitting here. I feel it should be.) Thank you for the wisdom.


Actually it's sort of true, especially with others. The need for closure, you know. Just came here to confirm that from my point of view.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Hypathia said:


> Actually it's sort of true. Just came here to confirm that.


<3


----------



## Hypathia

ENTrePeneur said:


> <3


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Hypathia said:


>


----------



## infphile

Hypathia said:


> Actually it's sort of true, especially with others. The need for closure, you know. Just came here to confirm that from my point of view.


I so clever 

The "especially with the others" is amusing. It's almost as if if something that goes on in your head isn't 100% based on rationality you repress it, and tell yourself you never thought it.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Foxical Paradox said:


> ENTP, I probably can't criticize you without you taking it as a compliment.


Touche! <3


----------



## Hypathia

ENTrePeneur said:


> <3 <3 <3 *hugs*














Damagedfinger said:


> Should have's can be useful to knowing what you should do in the future. It does cause regret when you say it to yourself but I find that I learn from "Should have's" a lot.
> 
> Anyways, you want to know if words from stranger could hurt an INTJ's feelings?
> 
> I don't think so. I need to know them first in order to see if their words should be accepted or ignored, regardless of it being hurtful or not. It's all about the value of the persons words and I can only know the value if I know the person.


Agreed. I give such no shit whatsoever for strangers' opinions. If they say to me anything negative about me without knowing me, well it simply means they are not worth my time. I'll even take this stance with people that are somewhat friends with me. The only opinions worth considering to me are those from loved ones who know me well or those from authority that I esteem (I value wisdom from older, smart people.) The rest can eat shit if they're not happy.


----------



## infphile

Damagedfinger said:


> No -_- my mother passed that list.


I'm torn between amusement and wanting to tell you you should have more respect for your mother.


----------



## Damagedfinger

infphile said:


> I'm torn between amusement and wanting to tell you you should have more respect for your mother.


Oh but you don't understand, she went to the "Always obey list".


----------



## infphile

ENTrePeneur said:


> Of course not.. INTJs are fun to mess with...
> 
> and I'll mess with them as I wish..
> 
> but INFPs are fun to do other things with...
> 
> (I rarely troll INFPs...)


Oh my goodness. 

Like drinking tea and talking about how the ideal world would be?


----------



## infphile

Damagedfinger said:


> Oh but you don't understand, she went to the "Always obey list".


Now that's even more worrying.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

infphile said:


> Oh my goodness.
> 
> Like drinking tea and talking about how the ideal world would be?


Hmmmm... think more.. adventurous


----------



## Hypathia

infphile said:


> Now that's even more worrying.


How do you think we learned to man up and do what we gotta do instead of weeping about our weaknesses, INFP? Maybe your mom should have taken some tips from his.


----------



## Damagedfinger

infphile said:


> Now that's even more worrying.



ESTJ's what can I do?


----------



## infphile

Hypathia said:


> How do you think we learned to man up and do what we gotta do instead of weeping about our weaknesses, INFP? Maybe your mom should have taken some tips from his.


Stop being misogynistic! We must acknowledge our flaws to overcome them.


----------



## infphile

Damagedfinger said:


> ESTJ's what can I do?


Poor thing


----------



## infphile

ENTrePeneur said:


> Hmmmm... think more.. adventurous


Motor biking in Vietnam?


----------



## Damagedfinger

infphile said:


> Poor thing



Oh no it's nothing to worry about ^_^ she and I ruin people.


----------



## Hypathia

infphile said:


> Stop being misogynistic! We must acknowledge our flaws to overcome them.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Hypathia said:


> How do you think we learned to man up and do what we gotta do instead of weeping about our weaknesses, INFP? Maybe your mom should have taken some tips from his.


 @Hypathia always finding the right words I see:


----------



## infphile

Damagedfinger said:


> Oh no it's nothing to worry about ^_^ she and I ruin people.


Sounds terrifying.


----------



## infphile

Hypathia said:


> How do you think we learned to man up and do what we gotta do instead of weeping about our weaknesses, INFP? Maybe your mom should have taken some tips from his.


Hey -- I didn't see the last bit! Don't you dare insult my mother, Missy!


----------



## Hypathia

Damagedfinger said:


> @Hypathia always finding the right words I see:












Thanks mate.


----------



## Hypathia

infphile said:


> Hey -- I didn't see the last bit! Don't you date insult my mother, Missy!


What are you gonna do about it INFP? Call me a meanie and cry?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Hypathia said:


> What are you gonna do about it INFP? Call me a meanie and cry?


Lol get your panties on straight, INTJ


----------



## Damagedfinger

ENTrePeneur said:


> Through your own lack of one?


No through my eyes -_-.


----------



## infphile

ENTrePeneur said:


> Mmhmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT? XD LOL I told her I wouldn't get to her 'cuz I was busy with you...
> 
> Fine...
> 
> Sorry @Hypathia, I'm not allowed to get to you anymore.... @infphile is much more fun anyways... <3



Hmm. Better.


----------



## infphile

Damagedfinger said:


> Hmm, good I can still see a brain there.


I'm not an INTJ.

Also, what was the earlier "especially the INFP" supposed to mean?!


----------



## ENTrePreneur

infphile said:


> Hmm. Better.


Why thank you!

And you should feel very special. It's rare for me to be this committed to one person.. XD


But... just to make sure you really _feel _special...

close your eyes, relax and let me do my work

*rubs a little more vigorously


----------



## Damagedfinger

infphile said:


> I'm not an INTJ.
> 
> Also, what was the earlier "especially the INFP" supposed to mean?!


It means I feel very sorry for you.


----------



## infphile

ENTrePeneur said:


> Why thank you!
> 
> And you should feel very special. It's rare for me to be this committed to one person.. XD
> 
> 
> But... just to make sure you really _feel _special...
> 
> close your eyes, relax and let me do my work
> 
> *rubs a little more vigorously


Whatever floats you boat...


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Damagedfinger said:


> It means I feel very sorry for you.


I think "jealous" is the word you're lucking for


----------



## Morfy

Wait, so INTJs are capable of feeling sorry? That's big news to me!


----------



## Hypathia

ENTrePeneur said:


> Why thank you!
> 
> And you should feel very special. It's rare for me to be this committed to one person.. XD
> 
> 
> But... just to make sure you really _feel _special...
> 
> close your eyes, relax and let me do my work
> 
> *rubs a little more vigorously


----------



## ENTrePreneur

infphile said:


> Whatever floats you boat...


Actually.. whatever floats yours...

*massages your shoulders a bit, and then moves to your feet


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Hypathia said:


>


XD she's getting bored anyways... you may not have to wait long... <3


----------



## Damagedfinger

ENTrePeneur said:


> I think "jealous" is the word you're lucking for


I'm lucking for nothing.


----------



## infphile

Damagedfinger said:


> It means I feel very sorry for you.


Because of the harassment?


----------



## Damagedfinger

Morfinyon said:


> Wait, so INTJs are capable of feeling sorry? That's big news to me!


Come @_Morfinyon_ let's criticize each other while these idiots to do whatever they have to do.


----------



## infphile

ENTrePeneur said:


> Actually.. whatever floats yours...
> 
> *massages your shoulders a bit, and then moves to your feet


Feet!


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Hmmm..

alright, playtime's over! *jumps in Mark 63 and flies off


----------



## infphile

Damagedfinger said:


> Come @Morfinyon let's tease each other while these idiots to do whatever they have to do.


Kinky.


----------



## infphile

ENTrePeneur said:


> Hmmm..
> 
> alright, playtime's over! *jumps in Mark 63 and flies off


Bye bye, friend :crazy:


----------



## Damagedfinger

infphile said:


> Kinky.


NO NO I meant as in criticize. Oh no that was the wrong word!


----------



## ENTrePreneur

infphile said:


> Bye bye, friend :crazy:


Cya later, hot stuff *wink


----------



## Damagedfinger

infphile said:


> To be fair here, INFP, did they actively pick us? And when they did it was only because they felt sorry for us with our adorable faces.


To also be fair, when I did attend, they only picked me because of my death glare.

Much better!


----------



## infphile

Damagedfinger said:


> I won't cry but this just GOT PERSONAL!


Oh, god, double post. 

*dies*

Why is everything going wrong? 

*returns to grave*


----------



## Damagedfinger

infphile said:


> EDIT: Ahhh, didn't mean to attach that -- wrong thing!


Take it easy I just thought you were up for a fight that's all.


----------



## infphile

Damagedfinger said:


> Take it easy I just thought you were up for a fight that's all.


Haha. I'm a mess. 

Yes, we can fight.


----------



## Damagedfinger

infphile said:


> Haha. I'm a mess.
> 
> Yes, we can fight.


No no that would be unnecessary. I've already made a good impression I don't want to ruin it now.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

*flies in on Mk 63. 

*drops hard and suit snaps off and folds into a backpack


----------



## infphile

Damagedfinger said:


> No no that would be unnecessary. I've already made a good impression I don't want to ruin it now.


Have you now?


----------



## infphile

ENTrePeneur said:


> *flies in on Mk 63.
> 
> *drops hard and suit snaps off and folds into a backpack


How come you're an ESFJ now?


----------



## Kynx

Damagedfinger said:


> To also be fair, when I did attend, they only picked me because of my death glare.
> 
> Much better!


That's your death glare? 
I thought you were having a poo.

They picked you because they needed some target practice.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

infphile said:


> Have you now?


He hasn't... he just likes to imagine he's as cool as I am.


----------



## Damagedfinger

infphile said:


> Have you now?


Pshhhh, well of course I have!


----------



## ENTrePreneur

infphile said:


> How come you're an ESFJ now?


Trolling purposes.

They are so much fun to mess with. Almost as much fun as INTJs..

I assure you, I am an ENTP, however.


----------



## infphile

Damagedfinger said:


> Pshhhh, well of course I have!


I can hear the doubt behind your assurance...


----------



## infphile

ENTrePeneur said:


> Trolling purposes.
> 
> They are so much fun to mess with. Almost as much fun as INTJs..
> 
> I assure you, I am an ENTP, however.


That's amusing. Not sure I can trust you though.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

infphile said:


> That's amusing. Not sure I can trust you though.


why not?

would an ESFJ troll you as an ENTP? No. He'd want to attract a girl with a personality like yours, so he'd make his personality ENTJ


----------



## infphile

ENTrePeneur said:


> why not?
> 
> would an ESFJ troll you as an ENTP? No. He'd want to attract a girl with a personality like yours, so he'd make his personality ENTJ


Yes, that would be unlikely. You do seem very ENTP. 

Since when would ENTJs attract me?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

infphile said:


> Yes, that would be unlikely. You do seem very ENTP.
> 
> Since when would ENTJs attract me?


I don't know. Just a quick estimate. *shrugs*


----------



## gestalt

Here I was thinking you'd figured out your real type after all


----------



## infphile

ENTrePeneur said:


> I don't know. Just a quick estimate. *shrugs*


Hmm, maybe they would attract me initially. I don't think I've ever come across one. 

I'm not sure they'd like me. Either that or they'd eat me alive like ENTPs are supposed to.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

infphile said:


> Hmm, maybe they would attract me initially. I don't think I've ever come across one.
> 
> I'm not sure they'd like me. Either that or they'd eat me alive like ENTPs are supposed to.


XD LOL.. it's hard _not _to like you, babe.

and who says we're supposed to eat you alive?


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Might as well name this thread Flirt with the personality type above you.


----------



## Damagedfinger

idkwatimdoing said:


> Might as well name this thread Flirt with the personality type above you.


The ENTP's probably going to tell you that you're jealous any time now... wait for it.


----------



## gestalt

idkwatimdoing said:


> Might as well name this thread Flirt with the personality type above you.


It's improved from a few pages ago, where it was "Cyber with the person above you"


----------



## infphile

ENTrePeneur said:


> XD LOL.. it's hard _not _to like you, babe.
> 
> and who says we're supposed to eat you alive?


Well, I am pretty wonderful, I can't lie. :wink:

I don't know if I read it or just got that feel. They call us annoying :sad:


----------



## infphile

ENTrePeneur said:


> He hasn't... he just likes to imagine he's as cool as I am.


I like you both! :crazy:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

idkwatimdoing said:


> Might as well name this thread Flirt with the personality type above you.


Jealous?



Damagedfinger said:


> The ENTP's probably going to tell you that you're jealous any time now... wait for it.


Jealous?



gestalt said:


> It's improved from a few pages ago, where it was "Cyber with the person above you"


Jealous?

BTW... this is the ENTP thread. Just wanted to let y'all know. We can do what we want. (not that we don't do what we want anyways)


infphile said:


> Well, I am pretty wonderful, I can't lie. :wink:
> 
> I don't know if I read it or just got that feel. They call us annoying :sad:


:'(

It might have been a n00b trying to look cool.

ANd... they can be uptight at times. *shrugs* I love them. YOu just have to get passed the shell


----------



## Damagedfinger

infphile said:


> I like you both! :crazy:


Told you I made a good impression.

I'm not really fighting for your admiration, unlike the ENTP.

It's all fine INFP it's all fine.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

infphile said:


> I like you both! :crazy:


Who doesn't?



Damagedfinger said:


> Told you I made a good impression.
> 
> I'm not really fighting for your admiration, unlike the ENTP.
> 
> It's all fine INFP it's all fine.


LOL someone's butthurt because he's been run over by ENTPs his whole life..


----------



## infphile

Damagedfinger said:


> Told you I made a good impression.
> 
> I'm not really fighting for your admiration, unlike the ENTP.
> 
> It's all fine INFP it's all fine.


Oh. I- I see


----------



## Morfy

sigh INFP why must you be soo... weird and feely? :I Start thinking rationally ermergehrd


----------



## infphile

ENTrePeneur said:


> Who doesn't?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL someone's butthurt because he's been run over by ENTPs his whole life..


Chill, ENTP! 

You love ENTJs or INFPs?


----------



## idkwatimdoing

ENTrePeneur said:


> LOL someone's butthurt because he's been run over by ENTPs his whole life..


Not everyone relies on affirmation from others to feel good about themselves. It's a crutch not a strength. One only needs to look at your idol Tony Stark to see it.


----------



## Damagedfinger

infphile said:


> Oh. I- I see


Here I broke her heart for you @ENTrePeneur , go watch a sad movie or something.

You're welcome.


----------



## infphile

Morfinyon said:


> sigh INFP why must you be soo... weird and feely? :I Start thinking rationally ermergehrd


I'm sorry, I've just been in this thread far too long not be somewhat emotionally attached.

I keep thinking you're called moronfish. Might I be dyslexic?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

infphile said:


> Chill, ENTP!
> 
> You love ENTJs or INFPs?


Both



idkwatimdoing said:


> Not everyone relies on affirmation from others to feel good about themselves. It's a crutch not a strength. One only needs to look at your idol Tony Stark to see it.


LOL... I don't need other people's affirmation.. like you, they just choose to give it


Damagedfinger said:


> Here I broke her heart for you @_ENTrePeneur_ , go watch a sad movie or something.
> 
> You're welcome.


Hm? Oh she's much stronger than that. In fact, she just played you for a fool. Oh well.. you INTJs are far too gullible. 'sok, I was like y'alll once


----------



## ENTrePreneur

infphile said:


> I'm sorry, I've just been in this thread far too long not be somewhat emotionally attached.
> 
> I keep thinking you're called moronfish. Might I be dyslexic?


LOL don't apologize. He's not upset. He's trying to stay within the rules of the thread... -_-


----------



## infphile

ENTrePeneur said:


> LOL don't apologize. He's not upset. He's trying to stay within the rules of the thread... -_-


I did call him moronfish though.


----------



## Hypathia

infphile said:


> Chill, ENTP!
> 
> You love ENTJs or INFPs?


ENTPs love everything with a fuck hole.


----------



## infphile

I didn't play anybody!

Sometimes I do strange dance moves when I'm alone and make myself laugh.


----------



## Damagedfinger

infphile said:


> I didn't play anybody!
> 
> Sometimes I do strange dance moves when I'm alone and make myself laugh.


I am aware of that.

The ENTP was just assuming things without checking if they were right.


----------



## Morfy

Hmm INTPs always seemed the most horny to me, but ENTPs surely like the hooking up and breaking hearts part the most lol


----------



## Kynx

Caged Within said:


> ^What INFPs do when not on Tumblr.





ENTrePeneur said:


> Oh I think I'm at a loss... I can't tell which is bigger, ISTP, your mother or your sex drive


But...  
when I'm not on Tumblr, I'm in bed with istp's. 

That vid was a fkn disappointment, I can tell you.


----------



## infphile

@Hypathia that was uncalled for. Also, the emotions thing: do you follow Freud? I'd respond with each emotion has an origin it's important to get to the bottom with but not sure we're on the same page.
@Damagedfinger what's the best personality type (after INTJs)?
@ENTrePeneur which ones should we invite to the wedding? And that's because you've not been doing it with INFPs


----------



## Damagedfinger

infphile said:


> @_Damagedfinger_ what's the best personality type (after INTJs)?



I have much to learn about MBTI INFP so judging right now wouldn't be a wise choice. Besides such questions don't have a stable answer, they all depend on the opinion of whether they get along with that type or not.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

infphile said:


> @_Hypathia_ that was uncalled for. Also, the emotions thing: do you follow Freud? I'd respond with each emotion has an origin it's important to get to the bottom with but not sure we're on the same page.
> @_Damagedfinger_ what's the best personality type (after INTJs)?
> @_ENTrePeneur_ which ones should we invite to the wedding? And that's because you've not been doing it with INFPs


Hmmm. I like most NTs and NFs. Also SPs can be fun.


I think ENTJs, INTPs, INFJs, INFPs, ESTPs, ISFPs. Just IMO.

(I love INTJs.... but they don't seem to really enjoy weddings.. and I don't want them killing the mood.)


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Morfinyon said:


> Hmm INTPs always seemed the most horny to me, but ENTPs surely like the hooking up and breaking hearts part the most lol


I'm sorry...

which number were you again? I'm sorry, I stopped remembering names after around my 200th


----------



## TwistedMuses

Geezus, ENTP, you don't go shagging everyone regardless sex or age just like that...
Oh, wait... You don't get any... :wink:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

TwistedMuses said:


> Geezus, ENTP, you don't go shagging everyone regardless sex or age just like that...
> Oh, wait... You don't get any... :wink:


XD I think I almost fell out of my chair at the first relatively decent INFP criticism... told without an apology and everything!


----------



## TwistedMuses

ENTrePeneur said:


> XD I think I almost fell out of my chair at the first relatively decent INFP criticism... told without an apology and everything!


Was that supposed to be a criticism? Wow!
You really outdid yourself, ENTP, on trying to be nice for the first time! 




I am actually an individual decently similar to XNTPs, regardless I lack Ti/Fe factor, lol.


----------



## infphile

@Damagedfinger I know. That's why I was asking you specifically. What is it you want to know? Or are you planning to find out by observation/ lab studies?
@ENTrePeneur all of them? How big is this wedding going to be?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

infphile said:


> @_Damagedfinger_ I know. That's why I was asking you specifically. What is it you want to know? Or are you planning to find out by observation/ lab studies?
> @_ENTrePeneur_ all of them? How big is this wedding going to be?



*sigh...

just pick your two favorites from the list i provided.

I know you'll pick the best. <3


----------



## TwistedMuses

infphile said:


> I know. That's why I was asking you specifically. What is it you want to know? Or are you planning to find out by observation/ lab studies?
> all of them? How big is this wedding going to be?


It's either you move to another thread or follow the topic, brah. 
P.S. Spam subforum is in the lowest part of the forum, absent minded INFP sister.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

TwistedMuses said:


> It's either you move to another thread or follow the topic, brah.
> P.S. Spam subforum is in the lowest part of the forum, absent minded INFP sister.


Hermmm..

nerp. This is on topic. The types that weren't invited weren't invited because of specific criticisms...

pay attention INFP... I know it's hard considering your type.


----------



## TwistedMuses

ENTrePeneur said:


> Hermmm..
> 
> nerp. This is on topic. The types that weren't invited weren't invited because of specific criticisms...
> 
> pay attention INFP... I know it's hard considering your type.


Pft. People mistake me for ESTJ due to my 'you either go with rules or fuck you' while working, lol.

Well, ENTP, I wouldn't be attending this event you wanna hold.
I do not attend poorly organized things like that.


p.s. this is actually not on topic what you two are writing. It'd be on topic if you criticised the type above you without ignoring it.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

@TwistedMuses

This is the ENTP thread. We do what we want. (though planning a wedding is not what I want.. plans in general make me want to barf.... XD)

So i guess you're right. *squints at you*

For once you're right.

INFP. :tongue:


----------



## Damagedfinger

-_- 

The ENTP probably forgot about the event.

The ENTP also doesn't care about the rules.

The INFP probably never noticed that.


----------



## TwistedMuses

INTJ, stop scaring people with your sudden pin-pointing of what the flip is boiling on here and what's the outcome...

And no, 'told you so' is not the answer here.



ENTrePeneur said:


> @TwistedMuses
> 
> This is the ENTP thread. We do what we want. (though planning a wedding is not what I want.. plans in general make me want to barf.... XD)
> 
> So i guess you're right. *squints at you*
> 
> For *once* you're right.
> 
> INFP. :tongue:


For the second time in this convo of ours.
And ENTP, your seductive ways of talking do not work on me.


----------



## Damagedfinger

infphile said:


> @_Damagedfinger_ I know. That's why I was asking you specifically. What is it you want to know? Or are you planning to find out by observation/ lab studies?


I was actually thinking of inviting all of the types for a tea party.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

TwistedMuses said:


> INTJ, stop scaring people with your sudden pin-pointing of what the flip is boiling on here and what's the outcome...
> 
> And no, 'told you so' is not the answer here.
> 
> 
> For the second time in this convo of ours.
> And ENTP, your seductive ways of talking do not work on me.


herm? I was speaking seductively? I guess my charm is stronger than I thought if you were getting turned on and I wasn't even trying... *goes of to ponder this matter*


----------



## TwistedMuses

ENTrePeneur said:


> herm? I was speaking seductively? I guess my charm is stronger than I thought if you were getting turned on and I wasn't even trying... *goes of to ponder this matter*


You always give off the vibe that you do want to hook up even with that old lady in the bus... ENTP.


----------



## Morfy

ENTrePeneur said:


> XD I'll be fine... especially since you'll apologize while you try to get a halfway decent blow in... XD
> 
> Y'all are so cute.. it's like getting a threat from a toddler XD


Nah, i will not kill you, that's nice and humble enough of me.


----------



## TwistedMuses

ENTrePeneur said:


> XD I'll be fine... especially since you'll apologize while you try to get a halfway decent blow in... XD
> 
> Y'all are so cute.. it's like getting a threat from a toddler XD


At least the toddler knows what's he's talking about, you bag of rattlesnakes.




Morfinyon said:


> >Is an INFP
> >Talks about being productive
> Some NT point out the logical fallacy here please


I think having balls doesn't qualify you as a NT, pal.
And not only NTs can point out fallacies, as you just did, brah. 
Go crawl back into your Fi corner, which is actually pretty uncommon for me.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

ENTrePeneur said:


> XD I'll be fine... especially since you'll apologize while you try to get a halfway decent blow in... XD
> 
> Y'all are so cute.. it's like getting a threat from a toddler XD


You're getting INFJ and INFP confused.
INFJ's will avoid actually beating the tar out of you until we're really sure you need it.
One solid prod to the Fi and an INFP will rip your still beating heart out. Then go cry about it.
@dulcinea I don't think you're NT traitorous, as my first year here was in the INTP forum 
Sooooooo, yeah. INFJ's rule.
INFP's wish they had our grasp of logic. Well, they think their Fi=Logic. Which we all know is thoroughly laughable.
And pathetic.

Twitch


----------



## dulcinea

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> @_dulcinea_ I don't think you're NT traitorous, as my first year here was in the INTP forum
> Sooooooo, yeah. INFJ's rule.
> INFP's wish they had our grasp of logic. Well, they think their Fi=Logic. Which we all know is thoroughly laughable.
> And pathetic.
> 
> Twitch


Aha so it's NFJs againg NFPs again? back to the "war" thread!


----------



## gestalt

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> You're getting INFJ and INFP confused.
> INFJ's will avoid actually beating the tar out of you until we're really sure you need it.
> One solid prod to the Fi and an INFP will rip your still beating heart out. Then go cry about it.
> 
> @dulcinea I don't think you're NT traitorous, as my first year here was in the INTP forum
> Sooooooo, yeah. INFJ's rule.
> 
> 
> INFP's wish they had our grasp of logic. Well, they think their Fi=Logic. Which we all know is thoroughly laughable.
> And pathetic.
> 
> Twitch


Jung considered Fi to be a rational function but of course he wasn't an INFJ so you obviously know better right.


----------



## infphile

gestalt said:


> Jung considered Fi to be a rational function but of course he wasn't an INFJ so you obviously know better right.


Don't forget darling INFJs don't consider actually caring about other people or the world as a whole to be rational. Though I think they get a bit upset because they have strong emotions and like things to go just so but don't actually have any values. Maybe a few irrational worries about a close friend byt it's mainly about how it affects their precious souls.


----------



## dulcinea

infphile said:


> Don't forget darling INFJs don't consider actually caring about other people or the world as a whole to be rational. Though I think they get a bit upset because they have strong emotions and like things to go just so but don't actually have any values. Maybe a few irrational worries about a close friend byt it's mainly about how it affects their precious souls.


Just like an INFP to spew "facts" that aren't actually factual when things get heated.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

dulcinea said:


> Just like an INFP to spew "facts" that aren't actually factual when things get heated.


^^seconded


----------



## dulcinea

BTW....Why does it always have to revert to the Fi/Fe clash....why can't we all just get along?


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Because you keep letting your feelings get in the way obviously...


----------



## infphile

dulcinea said:


> Just like an INFP to spew "facts" that aren't actually factual when things get heated.


You contest that INFJs are less selfless than the INFP?

You contest that INFJs think more about the world as a whole as opposed to people in a superficial sense?


----------



## infphile

ENTrePeneur said:


> ^^seconded


Shut up, ENTP. You're not required here.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

infphile said:


> Shut up, ENTP. You're not required here.


 Silly INFP thinks she's an ENTJ... :laughing:


----------



## dulcinea

infphile said:


> You contest that INFJs are less selfless than the INFP?
> 
> You contest that INFJs think more about the world as a whole as opposed to people in a superficial sense?


I do indeed contest. INFJs and INFPs are really not that different. I think INFJs are selfless in different ways. We tend to give of our emotional resources a lot toward others, and sometimes to causes that are dear to our hearts to the point of feeling drained. By saying this I am not denying the selflessness of INFPs. Its just in different ways.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Anyone else going to point out the irony in two people arguing over who is more selfless?


----------



## FX

idkwatimdoing said:


> Anyone else going to point out the irony in two people arguing over who is more selfless?


Of course. At least I don't make any pretentions about being selfless. Ultimately, I'm a selfish bastard. =3


----------



## dulcinea

idkwatimdoing said:


> Anyone else going to point out the irony in two people arguing over who is more selfless?


I will debate if I view the basis of the other person's argument is erroneous, and, thus invalid, I thought you NTPs of all ppl would understand that concept.


----------



## dulcinea

Foxical Paradox said:


> Of course. At least I don't make any pretentions about being selfless. Ultimately, I'm a selfish bastard. =3


Oh how nice it must be to be a T


----------



## idkwatimdoing

dulcinea said:


> I will debate if I view the basis of the other person's argument is erroneous, and, thus invalid, I thought you NTPs of all ppl would understand that concept.


Us INTPs know better then to waste our time debating when the argument is obviously flawed. We also know better then to try to justify our actions to others.


----------



## dulcinea

idkwatimdoing said:


> Us INTPs know better then to waste our time debating when the argument is obviously flawed. We also know better then to try to justify our actions to others.


You win this round.

I'd rather concede to an INTP than an ENTP anyway. I'd hate to be responsible for feeding such a massive ego


----------



## infphile

ENTrePeneur said:


> Silly INFP thinks she's an ENTJ... :laughing:


Excuse me? How?


----------



## infphile

dulcinea said:


> I do indeed contest. INFJs and INFPs are really not that different. I think INFJs are selfless in different ways. We tend to give of our emotional resources a lot toward others, and sometimes to causes that are dear to our hearts to the point of feeling drained. By saying this I am not denying the selflessness of INFPs. Its just in different ways.


Mmhmm, and then go on and on about it. You lot just can't get enough of public shows! 
@idkwatimdoing It's not exactly selfish, so no.


----------



## dulcinea

infphile said:


> Mmhmm, and then go on and on about it. You lot just can't get enough of public shows!
> @_idkwatimdoing_ It's not exactly selfish, so no.


Whateva! Go watch a My Little Pony movie or something


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

dulcinea said:


> Whateva! Go watch a My Little Pony movie or something


I take slight offense to that statement...

Twitch


----------



## infphile

dulcinea said:


> Whateva! Go watch a My Little Pony movie or something


Even that would probably be more entertaining than this thread has become. 

It has deteriorated terribly... So long, friends.


----------



## dulcinea

"Waaah... " What the only thing we need on this thread are the ENTPs. WHERE ARE THE ENTPS! From now on I only wanna "troll" you guys! Troll the trolls!


----------



## Damagedfinger

Did you really think that was trolling?

Please a toddler does better.


----------



## King Nothing

Were you ever trolled by a toddler, by any chance?


----------



## zombiefishy

No but I've been jumped on by them :I


----------



## ENTrePreneur

infphile said:


> Excuse me? How?


Thinking you can tell me what to do...


----------



## Damagedfinger

King Nothing said:


> Were you ever trolled by a toddler, by any chance?


King of Nothing, one can be an observer.


----------



## King Nothing

I am your king!

But yes, perhaps there were some toddlers that got onto this thread and started trolling at one point, or consistently throughout its existence.


----------



## Damagedfinger

King Nothing said:


> I am your king!
> 
> But yes, perhaps there were some toddlers that got onto this thread and started trolling at one point.


*Excuse me while I laugh*

Well done, made me laugh.
I'll head back to this thread, I'm not in the mood for criticism. Which is kind of odd.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Awwwwwwwwwww...
*hugs*
*snuggles*
:kitteh:

Ok, enough torture.
I'll let you go.

Twitch


----------



## infphile

ENTrePeneur said:


> Thinking you can tell me what to do...


Ha. Kinky shit going down between ENTP and the ENTJs. What a strange relationship to imagine... I don't like that idea at all, actually. 



> I'll head back to this thread, I'm not in the mood for criticism. Which is kind of odd.


 @Damagedfinger I know you'll discredit me to being a gushy INFP but hope you're okay, INTJ. Have a magical, mystical rabbit

::: (\_(\
*: (=’ :’) :*
•.. (,(”)(”)¤°.¸¸.•´¯`»

Unless you meant to dish out criticism... In which case, you might need to go to the doctor.


----------



## Elistra

ENTrePeneur said:


> Thinking you can tell me what to do...


It happens. My brother is an ENTP, and his wife is kindly, helpful, soft-spoken, draws well... and has him absolutely wrapped around her finger. Her crown may be of snuggly little tribbles and her scepter may be of feathers, but there's no doubt in my mind who is actually in the power position in that relationship. I've never had her take the test, but typewise, I'm fairly sure she's an INFJ.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Elistra said:


> It happens. My brother is an ENTP, and his wife is kindly, helpful, soft-spoken, draws well... and has him absolutely wrapped around her finger. Her crown may be of snuggly little tribbles and her scepter may be of feathers, but there's no doubt in my mind who is actually in the power position in that relationship. I've never had her take the test or anything, but if I had to guess, I'd say she's an INFJ.



LOL yes.... i know.. i've been put in similar positions...

but I think.. maybe at one point... I will enjoy not worrying about it... and being in someone else's power... 

i don't know. I've never really been in a relationship before.. but that doesn't sound so bad..


----------



## Elistra

ENTrePeneur said:


> LOL yes.... i know.. i've been put in similar positions...
> 
> but I think.. maybe at one point... I will enjoy not worrying about it... and being in someone else's power...
> 
> i don't know. I've never really been in a relationship before.. but that doesn't sound so bad..


Inferior Fe vs inferior Fi can be a major pain in the ass in a relationship, if it is not handled properly. I wonder how things would go with inferior Se vs inferior Si?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Elistra said:


> Inferior Fe vs inferior Fi can be a major pain in the ass in a relationship, if it is not handled properly. I wonder how things would go with inferior Se vs inferior Si?


Hmmm.. no idea. and how do you know? esperience?


----------



## Elistra

ENTrePeneur said:


> Hmmm.. no idea. and how do you know? esperience?


From experience, I'm married to an INTP.


----------



## Naeroka

At least I talk in the first place.

(JK. INFP's seem like really interesting individuals. Don't mind anything I say. I'm trying and failing to insult people.)


----------



## purplegoon

Go sell something to someone, maybe _they'll_ buy your crap! :shocked:

(I'm also kidding, I love ENFJs. Don't mind my failing insults either- just playing along with the thread. :blushed


BTW- how do some of you guys on here know me so well??


----------



## idoh

enfp... clueless as usual


----------



## idkwatimdoing

You are so boring even a well crafted insult would give you too much flavor.


----------



## idoh

^intps aren't any better


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Case and point.


----------



## The_Wanderer

You're sharp and witty. Too bad you never leave the house, or shower. Get a haircut.


----------



## King Nothing

You don't even have a personality! Everyone here is better than you.


----------



## purplegoon

Go make fun of your emotional counterpart, the ISFJ.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

purplegoon said:


> Go make fun of your emotional counterpart, the ISFJ.


by emotional you mean the type that actually feels emotions right?


----------



## purplegoon

AddictiveMuse said:


> by emotional you mean the type that actually feels emotions right?


Yes; I have seen the ISTJs, so lovingly, refer to them as "emotionals."


----------



## AddictiveMuse

purplegoon said:


> Yes; I have seen the ISTJs, so lovingly, refer to them as "emotionals."


haha, nice...


----------



## lothweneriniel

See, now I feel bad, because people do not seem to be criticizing the type above them, but as the proud sister of a fantastic ENFP I can say that they are too impulsive


----------



## AddictiveMuse

lothweneriniel said:


> See, now I feel bad, because people do not seem to be criticizing the type above them, but as the proud sister of a fantastic ENFP I can say that they are too impulsive


Myself As a proud sister of the amazing INFP 
I can truly say that they focus too much on their emotions
And are hurt to easily


----------



## lothweneriniel

AddictiveMuse said:


> Myself As a proud sister of the amazing INFP
> I can truly say that they focus too much on their emotions
> And are hurt to easily


For sure.

Umm... ENFP's can steal the show, and not know how to make room for others to express themselves. (My little brother once, quite literally stole the show. He had no lines in a Charlie Brown play, but was so funny anyway that people forgot to pay attention to the other characters)


----------



## purplegoon

Stop questioning how lettuce originated! 
And stop questioning everything.
And stop questioning everything else!
Geez. It's like you have narcissistic schizophrenia :crazy:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

purplegoon said:


> Stop questioning how lettuce originated!
> And stop questioning everything.
> And stop questioning everything else!
> Geez. It's like you have narcissistic schizophrenia :crazy:


sometimes i don't even get what us ENFPs mean
narcissistic schizophrenia?


----------



## gymgirl67

I never get what you guys mean either.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

It's a shame you're so boring. It really is.
It's like you're the lame version of an INFJ.

Twitch


----------



## gymgirl67

I may be lame, but at least I'm realistic.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

gymgirl67 said:


> Blah blah blah... Do ISTJs ever say anything that doesn't put me to sleep?


Highly unlikely that an ISTJ will engage you with stimulating conversation if you're asking with hostility. 
May an unknown type offer you a lil bit of reading regarding both ESI & SEI Socionic types?
Maybe you can see bits of yourself in either or both Socionic types, but disregard if Socionics isn't your thing.

See: Category:Type descriptions - Wikisocion (ESI types)
ESI subtypes - Wikisocion 
SEI subtypes - Wikisocion


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Foxical said:


> And INTPs don't? :dry::tongue:


your last function is Fe
INTPs are robots emotionally


----------



## FX

AddictiveMuse said:


> your last function is Fe
> INTPs are robots emotionally


Not really. I might have bad Fe, but my Fi is somewhere in the middle of my stack, if not in the top half. So I do feel emotions... they're just primarily self-centered emotions. =3


----------



## Morfy

Foxical said:


> Not really. I might have bad Fe, but my Fi is somewhere in the middle of my stack, if not in the top half. So I do feel emotions... they're just primarily self-centered emotions. =3


An INTP with developed Fi. You must be fun at parties!
But on the other side probably very huggable owo


----------



## gestalt

Morfinyon, this is an invervention. I have your friends and family here, and they love you very much. They also recognize that the hugging must stop. We are here to help you beat this, and we believe in you, but only if youre wearing this here straightjacket.


----------



## zombiefishy

Can I have the straightjacket?


----------



## gymgirl67

Only if you promise not to get too emotionally attached to it.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

So you can never say "no" can you?


----------



## Snoopy

" An infinite mystery is the Force."

For Grandmaster Yoda from Snoopy the Beagle Dog.


----------



## Tranquility

At least they don't say no to everything.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

At least ISTJ's are capable of getting work done whenever, not just when they're "emotionally capable"...

Twitch


----------



## Tranquility

I could say the same about you.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Shocking, isn't it?

Twitch


----------



## FX

EthereaEthos said:


> At least they don't say no to everything.





TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> At least ISTJ's are capable of getting work done whenever, not just when they're "emotionally capable"...
> 
> Twitch





EthereaEthos said:


> I could say the same about you.





TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Shocking, isn't it?
> 
> Twitch


Get a room, you two. You're obviously made for one another. :tongue:


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical said:


> Get a room, you two. You're obviously made for one another. :tongue:


Obviously lost in your little delusions...


----------



## FX

EthereaEthos said:


> Obviously lost in your little delusions...


Is there a problem with that? :happy:


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical said:


> Is there a problem with that? :happy:


Oh, no, I'm sure you like the challenge of trying to find out what's real or not.


----------



## FX

EthereaEthos said:


> Oh, no, I'm sure you like the challenge of trying to find out what's real or not.


How mean of you. :dry:


----------



## Emtropy

Spiritual condescension: who knew it could be a thing?


----------



## FX

Emtropy said:


> Spiritual condescension: who knew it could be a thing?


I can think of nothing to criticize this person for.


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical said:


> How mean of you. :dry:


And now you hurt my feelings.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

EthereaEthos said:


> Oh, no, I'm sure you like the challenge of trying to find out what's real or not.


It's surprising, I usually attribute insanity to INFX's...

Twitch


----------



## FX

EthereaEthos said:


> And now you hurt my feelings.


What. Why would you take that so personally?



TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> It's surprising, I usually attribute insanity to INFX's...
> 
> Twitch


Oh, no, we INTx's are also crazy mofos. :crazy:


----------



## Tranquility

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> It's surprising, I usually attribute insanity to INFX's...
> 
> Twitch


The only difference is we don't know we're insane.


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical said:


> What. Why would you take that so personally?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no, we INTx's are also crazy mofos. :crazy:


Come on, I left myself wide open for a auxiliary Fe joke.


----------



## Emtropy

Foxical said:


> I can think of nothing to criticize this person for.


That's beautiful. Same to you B)


----------



## Tranquility

Emtropy said:


> That's beautiful. Same to you B)


The NTPs are uniting! Ruuuuuuun!


----------



## Emtropy

~The club can't even handle us right now~


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

EthereaEthos said:


> The NTPs are uniting! Ruuuuuuun!


No, let them gather close and unite.
Then with one swift blow we may smite them.
And let that day be a reminder that they shall never attempt to subvert the INFJ-net.

Twitch


----------



## FX

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> No, let them gather close and unite.
> Then with one swift blow we may smite them.
> And let that day be a reminder that they shall never attempt to subvert the INFJ-net.
> 
> Twitch


INFJ-net? Is that kind of like a psychic hotline? :happy:


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical said:


> INFJ-net? Is that kind of like a psychic hotline? :happy:


Yes, yes! That's what it is! No need to suspect us of anything diabolical! We are merely crazy psychic empaths!


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

EthereaEthos said:


> Yes, yes! That's what it is! No need to suspect us of anything diabolical! We are merely crazy psychic empaths!


Exactly! We are simply here to soothe your ills and help you. :kitteh:

Twitch


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

In No Flippin' Journey.


----------



## nebnobla

[No message]


----------



## Elistra

Holy shit, Intuitives are Illuminati now? 

I expect my membership card and commemorative plaque to arrive in the mail shortly. 

Thank you.


----------



## IAmReason

Hey there ENTJ, Oops sorry, I am unworthy your efficiency and organization.


----------



## Elistra

IAmReason said:


> Hey there ENTJ, Oops sorry, I am unworthy your efficiency and organization.


Anytime an INTJ says something like that, you _know_ they're up to something.... :wink:


----------



## gestalt

Meanwhile Elistra is pretending not to have been the Illuminati all along.

We know they send invitation letters to every ENTJ as soon as they turn 7 or so.


----------



## gymgirl67

I didn't know INFPs had it in them to criticize...


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

I didn't know ISFJ's knew parts of the internet other than Facebook and YouTube existed...

Twitch


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

dulcinea said:


> Oh right stick up for the other guy, way to go INFJ.


Well, I had to criticize the ENFP without making them cry...

Twitch


----------



## King Nothing

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Well, I had to criticize the ENFP without making them cry...
> 
> Twitch


Don't be afraid. The ENFP's sadness is a beautiful thing.


----------



## litok

I'm sure you would know...Being an ISTJ and all...


----------



## theotter

@King Nothing has been taking on about five INFJs at once for the past three pages of posts, you sir are a true warrior


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

King Nothing said:


> Don't be afraid. The ENFP's sadness is a beautiful thing.


You're obviously the master of emotions. Or is that oblivious?

Twitch


----------



## litok

@theotter Yes, all this kindness and love, Very intense...For in ISTJ.


----------



## dulcinea

theotter said:


> @_King Nothing_ has been taking on about five INFJs at once for the past three pages of posts, you sir are a true warrior


You're right. Lets pick on an INFP instead. Thought you would get away so easily by diverting us, and take the wimpy way out. Well, I'm not so easily diverted, Muhahahahahaha.


----------



## dulcinea

litok said:


> @_theotter_ Yes, all this kindness and love, Very intense...For in ISTJ.


STAAAAAAHHHPPP! Ugh!


----------



## theotter

Bring it on. Bring. It. On.


----------



## Meggie Flanagan

But INFP wouldn't that be a bit too mainstream?


----------



## metaphor

Yay, another INFJ roud: Praises her existence!


----------



## theotter

where do all these INFJs keep coming from? it's like a stampede


----------



## Meggie Flanagan

haha yay!!


----------



## theotter

*climbs a tree to not get trampled to death by stampede


----------



## metaphor

theotter said:


> *climbs a tree to not get trampled to death by stampede


Relax. You're an INFP. We're INFJ's. So you're more than safe with usroud:


----------



## Meggie Flanagan

Yes, we can protect you :kitteh:


----------



## litok

We will trample you with kindness! *Cuts down metaphorical tree of resistance.


----------



## metaphor

Once again, INFJ's have accomplished to infest this thread with love and kindness :tongue: 

*waits until ISTJ comes back raging*


----------



## Spanks

I had a goldfish who was an INFJ. He's dead now.

Sincerely, 
xSxP.


----------



## Meggie Flanagan

we have the same enneagrams, just reversed! 
haha thought that was cool


----------



## zombiefishy

That, I can do! :crazy:


----------



## allanzo

We should change this thread into a loving place  Everyone would be so confused :kitteh:


----------



## litok

Again, you have learned well young padawan. :tongue:


----------



## Tranquility

allanzo said:


> We should change this thread into a loving place  Everyone would be so confused :kitteh:


I love how kind and caring ISFPs are! Their desire to help others develop and grow feels truly genuine, and their quiet nonintrusiveness helps remind us what true peace is!


----------



## theotter

I would love to take a field trip into the mind of an INFJ but I might get lost in a paradoxical staircase to heaven and hell, better bring an INTJ to guide me


----------



## metaphor

For that, he deserves to be protected by our hardcore INFJ wall. roud:


----------



## metaphor

theotter said:


> I would love to take a field trip into the mind of an INFJ but I might get lost in a paradoxical staircase to heaven and hell, better bring an INTJ to guide me


Don't forget the metaphors!!!! 

I sometimes think so much throughout the day that I cause myself a headache by nighttime


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

You wouldn't want to wander my mind. It is full of dangerous things and pain.

Twitch


----------



## theotter

I'm quite alright with dangerous things and pain, as I am familiar with both. Just as long as there's no spiders


----------



## metaphor

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> You wouldn't want to wander my mind. It is full of dangerous things and pain.
> 
> Twitch


That explains why the pony in your avatar is so scratched?


----------



## Tranquility

My mind is indecipherable, even to me.


----------



## metaphor

Same :bored: My mind is constantly working out.


----------



## gestalt

INFJs, the self congratulatory thread is that way --->

Then again, perhaps you guys think all threads are self congratulatory


----------



## theotter

I'm curious: How does Introverted Intuition work? From the perspective of an INFJ, I've heard flat descriptions of typology websites but an explanation from an actual INFJ seems better, and with all you hangin' around this thread I'm sure one of you can come up with a good explanation


----------



## allanzo

theotter said:


> I'm curious: How does Introverted Intuition work? From the perspective of an INFJ, I've heard flat descriptions of typology websites but an explanation from an actual INFJ seems better, and with all you hangin' around this thread I'm sure one of you can come up with a good explanation


Same. I never understood Intuition. Please do tell :tongue:


----------



## litok

It's just knowing things... 

You can't explain you just know things...

From what I have read though it subconsciously takes information and makes a huge map of reality then gives your conscious mind relevant things when needed...


----------



## Tranquility

I remember things without remembering them. Kinda hard to explain... like, I can unconsciously access a database of correlations and experiences for everyday use. I can get a feel of things, kinda like picking up on vibes. I can picture things in my head. Not perfectly like some Si types, but as a general view... I can then manipulate this object internally. I follow nonsensical connections, jumping from one thing to another, but can always tie these tangents back to the topic. I see things in similes. I look at a lump in the ground, and then say how it looks like a creature bursting from it's grave. This is a two way street, I understand things best when connecting them to something else, no matter how far fetched the connection seems.


----------



## metaphor

theotter said:


> I'm curious: How does Introverted Intuition work? From the perspective of an INFJ, I've heard flat descriptions of typology websites but an explanation from an actual INFJ seems better, and with all you hangin' around this thread I'm sure one of you can come up with a good explanation





allanzo said:


> Same. I never understood Intuition. Please do tell :tongue:


" INFJ's enjoy tinkering with ideas, perspectives, theories, visions, stories, symbols, and metaphors. Their dominant function, Introverted Intuition (Ni), serves as the veritable foundation for this inner playhouse"

But like litok said, It's just knowing things. It's kind of an instinct? Doesn't mean we're all seers though. 

Another helpful citation that helped me understand Ni more profoundly:

"Ni often functions in a convergent fashion, providing elegant answers and solutions to complex problems. As discussed above, Ni takes clues gathered by Se and unconsciously pieces them together toward a comprehensive solution. INJs commonly report that the solution arrives through a single flash of insight—an “aha!” moment. This may occur while dreaming or awake, but tends to come suddenly and all at once, like an unexpected gift."
"INJs “know” at a deep intuitive level that it is correct. But they cannot stop there. Once they have received the intuition, they must work to flesh it out. They must articulate and illustrate it in order to render it accessible and useful to others. This is where their auxiliary function, either Fe or Te, enters the picture, helping them unpack their vision, sort of like decompressing a computer file. "

"For INTJs, this might entail proffering a detailed framework of their proposed solution, including its parts and processes. INFJs may opt for a more metaphorical or narrative approach, using analogies, word pictures, or stories to illustrate their insights."

I guess this is why the Myers Briggs listed creative writing, teaching, and psychology as ideal INFJ careers


----------



## gzaw

^ i like INFJs. no criticism from me =)


----------



## litok

=) Likewise sir.


----------



## theotter

Does Ni have anything to do with planning for or mapping out the future?


----------



## metaphor

theotter said:


> Does Ni have anything to do with planning for or mapping out the future?


Yessssss sir. Those of us who have Ni as our dominant have trouble focusing on the present. Instead, our mind wanders between past and future; synthesizing dots, patterns, experiences, symbols, hidden meanings WHATEVER IT IS and then come up with a comprehensive solution that encompasses the latter. 

We're so absorbed on the "what ifs" that we often forget to live the present. We give a great deal of thought to abstract concepts and ideas such as the ones I listed above for the sake of coming up with something innovative to incorporate or improve in the future. 

I hope this clears things up a bit? It's a bit hard to explain I have to admit.


----------



## allanzo

limitlesshorizons said:


> Yessssss sir. Those of us who have Ni as our dominant have trouble focusing on the present. Instead, our mind wanders between past and future; synthesizing dots, patterns, experiences, symbols, hidden meanings WHATEVER IT IS and then come up with a comprehensive solution that encompasses the latter.
> 
> We're so absorbed on the "what ifs" that we often forget to live the present. We give a great deal of thought to abstract concepts and ideas such as the ones I listed above for the sake of coming up with something innovative to incorporate or improve in the future.
> 
> I hope this clears things up a bit? It's a bit hard to explain I have to admit.


:laughing: Its hard for me to visualize, because I observe the world with my 5 senses. Although Ni sounds really cool. Thanks for the explanation :kitteh:


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Ni's a bitch actually. And I mean this endearingly. But sometimes it withholds data I really want/need until it thinks I need it.
And it also blows people's minds (mine included) when it seemingly pulls facts out of the air. I have no idea where that info came from, but apparently I know it.

Twitch


----------



## metaphor

@allanzo: No problem! It's kinda complicated I know  The "We just know it" doesn't really work for most people. We're more driven to abstract concepts, hence why we spend a lot of time thinking and thinking and thinking. 
Anyway, I'm curious as to understanding yours better. Won't invest all that time in trying to fully understand Ni otherwise I'll never get to the other types on a deeper level. 
Thing with Ni, is that it's more subconscious than conscious, so I think that's why its harder to explain. 
@TwitchdelaBRAT: I get the impression it's the Fe in us :wink: We see, hear or feel something, and then it just clicks, it triggers the idea from the back of our subconscious. 
= the "aha" moment


----------



## allanzo

limitlesshorizons said:


> @allanzo: No problem! It's kinda complicated I know  The "We just know it" doesn't really work for most people. We're more driven to abstract concepts, hence why we spend a lot of time thinking and thinking and thinking.
> Anyway, I'm curious as to understanding yours better. Won't invest all that time in trying to fully understand Ni otherwise I'll never get to the other types on a deeper level.
> Thing with Ni, is that it's more subconscious than conscious, so I think that's why its harder to explain.
> @TwitchdelaBRAT: I get the impression it's the Fe in us :wink: We see, hear or feel something, and then it just clicks, it triggers the idea from the back of our subconscious.
> = the "aha" moment


What would you like to know about ISFPS? Most people aren't usually interested to learn about us


----------



## metaphor

allanzo said:


> What would you like to know about ISFPS? Most people aren't usually interested to learn about us


Like, how does Fi (your dominant) and Te work, which are 2 cognitive functions that INFJ's don't have. 
But most importantly Fi since it's your dominant. 
I literally just got into this Myers-Briggs thing so my knowledge regarding the other types isn't as vast yet. Eventually though!!


----------



## litok

Should I start a new thread about this?


----------



## metaphor

litok said:


> Should I start a new thread about this?


Sure. I feel like we're all gonna get nagged for spoiling the purpose of this thread. 

INFJ invasion happened:tongue:


----------



## allanzo

Hmm. I really don't know about Te (or if I even use it that often), but Fi I do. My interpretation of Introverted Feeling making your decisions based on your ideas and values, more focused on how you feel about it. We are able to read peoples emotions easily. I feel like our Fi constantly makes us think about our morals. Whether this is wrong or right. It's like a gut feeling "I feel like this is....." We compare our values and morals with society's values. It gets us caught in our mind thinking about our feelings. We don't usually share our feelings. I wish I knew more about Introverted Feeling and my cognitive functions as I do not fully understand how my cognitive functions work.


----------



## metaphor

allanzo said:


> Hmm. I really don't know about Te (or if I even use it that often), but Fi I do. My interpretation of Introverted Feeling making your decisions based on your ideas and values, more focused on how you feel about it. We are able to read peoples emotions easily. I feel like our Fi constantly makes us think about our morals. Whether this is wrong or right. It's like a gut feeling "I feel like this is....." We compare our values and morals with society's values. It gets us caught in our mind thinking about our feelings. We don't usually share our feelings. I wish I knew more about Introverted Feeling and my cognitive functions as I do not fully understand how my cognitive functions work.


Oh that makes sense. I can relate to that. You guys seem to be sensitive from what I gather? I can see why it would be easier for ISFP's to read people as well, by having Fi and Se as your top cognitive functions. 
Thank you for explaining! roud:


----------



## allanzo

limitlesshorizons said:


> Oh that makes sense. I can relate to that. You guys seem to be sensitive from what I gather? I can see why it would be easier for ISFP's to read people as well, by having Fi and Se as your top cognitive functions.
> Thank you for explaining! roud:


No problem! And yes we are sensitive. Although I do wish I knew more about cognitive functions in-depth. I actually came to PerC to learn about other MBTI types, not just about mine. I'm also thinking of creating a Personality Psychology Club at school so this is really helpful.


----------



## metaphor

allanzo said:


> No problem! And yes we are sensitive. Although I do wish I knew more about cognitive functions in-depth. I actually came to PerC to learn about other MBTI types, not just about mine. I'm also thinking of creating a Personality Psychology Club at school so this is really helpful.


Aha, I came for the same purpose. Intending to become a writer one day, so grasping a deep knowledge about each would be helpful. 
And it should be! the fact that you already know about this theory and this site is an element of success. roud:


----------



## litok

From what I have heard though, Ni with Fe make reading people very easy.

I'm also trying to get a more clear understanding of it all. I have to admit though MBTI has been very helpful with showing me my strong points and weakness :kitteh:

And best of luck on your Goal to become a writer!


----------



## theotter

For me, Fi is a warning when something is "off" or "wrong" or "ingenuine" or sometimes even "ugly" (not ugly in the sense of attractive vs ugly, but in the sense that something disgusts me about humans or the world or whatev). It can sometimes lead to a desire to reject information that _feels_ wrong even if it makes sense. I actually sort of resent psychology (not mbti obviously) because it reduces human behavior to chemical interactions and often revolting primal instincts. Te sits in the backseat, waiting to verbalize these internal judgments. just ridin'


----------



## litok

theotter said:


> I actually sort of resent psychology (not mbti obviously) because it reduces human behavior to chemical interactions and often revolting primal instincts. Te sits in the backseat, waiting to verbalize these internal judgments. just ridin'


It also makes people "victims on nature" and gives them an excuse not to ever improve themselves.


----------



## metaphor

@litok: Thank you!! And yes, I agree. Ni and Fe allows us to easily read, understand, and relate to others. Guess this is why we're sometimes confused as extroverts, but we're not. 
@theotter: It seems to me like there's a very thin line between Fe and Fi or is that just me? Psychology is definitely not as easy as I thought aha.


> actually sort of resent psychology (not mbti obviously) because it reduces human behavior to chemical interactions and often revolting primal instincts.


Yes I agree, to a more cognitive level that is. 

Thank you for providing your perspective on Fi BTW :tongue:


----------



## thereshegoes

Get your heads out of the clouds and face reality, INFJ!


----------



## litok

I see Ne as emotions that are taken in. Fi being emotions created within. 
In other words, Fe is feeling others while Fi is feeling yourself.

@thereshegoes But the breeze up here feels wonderful! D


----------



## metaphor

Didn't I say earlier an ISTJ would come back and disturb the peace?
Damn...that Ni instict seems to be working well :tongue:


----------



## FX

lackofmops said:


> How did you manage to find the time what with your control freak lifestyle to criticize people online?


Who are you talking to? Not me, I hope.


----------



## FX

lackofmops said:


> Criticize the person above you, eh? INTPs are too awesome to criticize.


INTJ, I cannot find any criticisms for you, either. =3


----------



## Tranquility

We are all too awesome to criticize. No matter what faults you may find in us, there is always something good to make up for it.


----------



## FX

EthereaEthos said:


> We are all too awesome to criticize. No matter what faults you may find in us, there is always something good to make up for it.


You could definitely make a good argument for that. ^^ But the point of this thread is to specifically point out the faults. =3


----------



## lackofmops

Foxical said:


> Who are you talking to? Not me, I hope.


No, that was directed at the ISTJ. But this is all in fun, of course, some of my best friends are ISTJs.


----------



## Eggsies

He's kidding, you all suck!


----------



## metaphor

lackofmops said:


> No, that was directed at the ISTJ. But this is all in fun, of course, some of my best friends are ISTJs.


Funny. I was about to mention ISTJ's. They're usually the ones that come here and disturb the peace :crying:


----------



## FX

lackofmops said:


> No, that was directed at the ISTJ. *But this is all in fun, of course*, some of my best friends are ISTJs.


Indeed. =3



EthereaEthos said:


> We are all too awesome to criticize. No matter what faults you may find in us, there is always something good to make up for it.





Eggsies said:


> He's kidding, you all suck!


Oh, goody! Are we going to have one of those debates as to whether humans are inherently good or evil? =D


----------



## Tranquility

Wow, ENFJ. You might actually hurt some feelings there. I'm impressed.


----------



## FX

EthereaEthos said:


> Wow, ENFJ. You might actually hurt some feelings there. I'm impressed.


Pot, kettle, black?


----------



## FX

limitlesshorizons said:


> Funny. I was about to mention ISTJ's. They're usually the ones that come here and disturb the peace :crying:


Since when has this been intended as a peaceful thread? We're waging war here. With jokes. =3


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical said:


> Pot, kettle, black?


Remember the functions... Ni supersedes Fe. You, however, with inferior Fe, can't help hurting others.


----------



## Tranquility

Sorry, that may have been a little harsh...


----------



## metaphor

Foxical said:


> Since when has this been intended as a peaceful thread? We're waging war here. With jokes. =3


When around 6 INFJ's took over for like 5 consecutive pages and then an ISTJ with a warrior looking avatar disturbed the INFJ peace and harmony roud:


----------



## FX

EthereaEthos said:


> Remember the functions... Ni supersedes Fe. You, however, with inferior Fe, can't help hurting others.


And with your inferior Se, you can't help crashing into poles. :tongue:


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical said:


> And with your inferior Se, you can't help crashing into poles. :tongue:


At least I have the social grace to explain such an occurance.


----------



## FX

EthereaEthos said:


> Sorry, that may have been a little harsh...


It's all good. I probably took that more personally than I had to, but we're all joking around here. roud:



limitlesshorizons said:


> When around 6 INFJ's took over for like 5 consecutive pages and then an ISTJ with a warrior looking avatar disturbed the INFJ peace and harmony roud:


Well, INFJ and ISTJ are about as different as types get... =3


----------



## Tranquility

Let's make this a place of peace once more! INTPs always come up with the best solutions to problems with great ingenuity!


----------



## litok

Foxical said:


> And with your inferior Se, you can't help crashing into poles. :tongue:


Haha, so it's not just me! :laughing:

I am literally about to fall off my chair laughing :frustrating:


----------



## metaphor

Foxical said:


> It's all good. I probably took that more personally than I had to, but we're all joking around here. roud:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, INFJ and ISTJ are about as different as types get... =3


Yep. I have this close ISTJ friend, and well our fights [which are rare] have a tendency to become very ugly. He says I'm too sensitive and sometimes irrational and I say he's too cold and insensitive. Fact driven. We always overcome it though.


----------



## FX

EthereaEthos said:


> Let's make this a place of peace once more! INTPs always come up with the best solutions to problems with great ingenuity!


INFJs are great at intuitively reading and understanding people. =3



litok said:


> Haha, so it's not just me! :laughing:


According to a general 8-function model, I also have horrible Se... I've crashed into many objects myself. =S


----------



## Tranquility

: tongue: Yay, peace!


----------



## FX

Foxical said:


> According to a general 8-function model, I also have horrible Se... I've crashed into many objects myself. =S


Based on around 8 test results combined with how I understand myself, my stack follows the general pattern of Ti > (Ne, Ni) > (Fi, Si, Te) > Fe > Se. Yes, it's actually worse than my Fe.


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical said:


> Based on around 8 test results combined with how I understand myself, my stack follows the general pattern of Ti > (Ne, Ni) > (Fi, Si, Te) > Fe > Se. Yes, it's actually worse than my Fe.


According to beebe, Se is a point of comic relief for INTPs.


----------



## metaphor

Gotta blame the Ti


----------



## FX

EthereaEthos said:


> According to beebe, Se is a point of comic relief for INTPs.


I don't generally follow Beebe's model in terms of how prominent each function is, but I can see how that makes sense.


----------



## Tranquility

Beebe had some good points and bad points. I'm a member of the school of thought that archetypes are attached to function pairs, not individual functions.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

litok said:


> @ TwitchdelaBRAT
> 
> Then how did you get the data off of the disk? Another PC?
> 
> Hmm, what about flash memory?


I created an ad-hoc bluetooth network and then assigned my optical drive as accessible to the network. I connected to it with my laptop and read the data off of it directly.
I would have used a flash drive, but the programming on the cd didn't play nicely with being transferred onto the drive. Autoplay can be a royal pain.
@Foxical I have a wireless router, but I wasn't in the mood to set it up and fight the connection manager trying to access the internet.

Twitch


----------



## FX

EthereaEthos said:


> Beebe had some good points and bad points. I'm a member of the school of thought that archetypes are attached to function pairs, not individual functions.


Hm, I see. I'll have to look more into this kind of thing. ^^;


----------



## FX

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> I created an ad-hoc bluetooth network and then assigned my optical drive as accessible to the network. I connected to it with my laptop and read the data off of it directly.
> I would have used a flash drive, but the programming on the cd didn't play nicely with being transferred onto the drive. Autoplay can be a royal pain.
> 
> @Foxical I have a wireless router, but I wasn't in the mood to set it up and fight the connection manager trying to access the internet.
> 
> Twitch


Ad-hoc Wi-Fi?


----------



## metaphor

That sounds too technical. Leaves it to the INTP's to deal with.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Foxical said:


> Ad-hoc Wi-Fi?


Connection manager built into windows is a b*tch when it comes to wifi connectivity and internet access.
But with bluetooth it isn't nearly as disruptive.
I really wish I could dual boot on my laptop without voiding the warranty.

Twitch

PS: INTP's are geeky! If, that's a, uh, criticism...


----------



## FX

limitlesshorizons said:


> That sounds too technical. Leaves it to the INTP's to deal with.


Yay! Technical stuff! =D



TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Connection manager built into windows is a b*tch when it comes to wifi connectivity and internet access.
> But with bluetooth it isn't nearly as disruptive.
> I really wish I could dual boot on my laptop without voiding the warranty.
> 
> Twitch


Blargh. I guess I've gotten spoiled by Linux. =S



> PS: INTP's are geeky! If, that's a, uh, criticism...


=3


----------



## litok

@TwitchdelaBRAT

Your best bet would probably be to find a way to use a flash drive :3 (There is some way ;D)

You could also connect the two computers using as fox said Ad-Hoc WiFi which should be a lot faster.

You can, just go get a copy of Ubuntu Linux (for better computers) or Linux Mint 16 (If your computer is older) and run it from a flash drive, it's actually really easy and it doesn't touch the OS on the harddrive 

Warning you might find out how awful windows is and switch to Linux ;D


P.S. INFJs can be geeky too


----------



## alfred f jones

uhhhh i don't like giving criticism to people i hardly know (cuz i do it w/friends jokingly), but INFJs can hold grudges sometimes????

┻━┻ ︵ヽ(`▭´)ﾉ︵ ┻━┻ i give up


----------



## FX

litok said:


> You can, just go get a copy of Ubuntu Linux (for better computers) or Linux Mint 16 (If your computer is older) and run it from a flash drive, it's actually really easy and it doesn't touch the OS on the harddrive


This is doable, though I'm more a fan of using CrunchBang on older computers.



> Warning you might find out how awful windows is and switch to Linux ;D


I think he already has; he's just concerned about voiding the warranty on his laptop. =S


----------



## litok

alfred f jones said:


> uhhhh i don't like giving criticism to people i hardly know (cuz i do it w/friends jokingly), but INFJs can hold grudges sometimes????
> 
> ┻━┻ ︵ヽ(`▭´)ﾉ︵ ┻━┻ i give up


Haha with that avatar I don't think anyone could hold a grudge on you :laughing:


----------



## metaphor

litok said:


> @TwitchdelaBRAT
> 
> Your best bet would probably be to find a way to use a flash drive :3 (There is some way ;D)
> 
> You could also connect the two computers using as fox said Ad-Hoc WiFi which should be a lot faster.
> 
> You can, just go get a copy of Ubuntu Linux (for better computers) or Linux Mint 16 (If your computer is older) and run it from a flash drive, it's actually really easy and it doesn't touch the OS on the harddrive
> 
> Warning you might find out how awful windows is and switch to Linux ;D
> 
> 
> P.S. INFJs can be geeky too


Might as well speak another language:laughing:


----------



## FX

limitlesshorizons said:


> Might as well speak another language:laughing:


Assuming that limitlesshorizons is already defined as an instance of an object:



Code:


def main():
    limitlesshorizons.set_confused(True)
    print("Nyahahaha! X3")

if __name__ == "__main__":
    main()


----------



## litok

Foxical said:


> This is doable, though I'm more a fan of using CrunchBang on older computers.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he already has; he's just concerned about voiding the warranty on his laptop. =S



I usually use Kali, it's used for penetration testing and has so many built in features live, it's also light and built off Debian so it's really stable :3 
For him though I said mint because it's easy for a windows user to use and it's light.

Crunchbang looks interesting I'm going to download it and try it out!


----------



## theotter

You guys have no idea what you're messing with. 
It is you who should turn back.


When my ESTJ shadow comes out the gates of Hell will be unleashed and all INFJs who dared defy the order of the Otter will be dragged into it.
You have been warned.


----------



## theotter

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> DESTROY THE INF(P)IDELS!
> 
> Twitch


haha that one took me a minute but it's pretty damn good


----------



## theotter

litok said:


> Will the battle be as cute as your avatar? :shocked:


yes :kitteh:


----------



## litok

This war is unfairly against @theotter, I'm changing sides!


----------



## theotter

litok said:


> This war is unfairly against @theotter, I'm changing sides!


You've made a wise choice


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

theotter said:


> You guys have no idea what you're messing with.
> It is you who should turn back.
> 
> 
> When my ESTJ shadow comes out the gates of Hell will be unleashed and all INFJs who dared defy the order of the Otter will be dragged into it.
> You have been warned.


I inspire fear in the hearts of SJ's.
ISTJ's and ESTJ's tremble in my wake.
ISFJ's and ESFJ's get left in the dust.

So, shadow function Otter, bring it. Your ashes will be spread for miles around.

Twitch


----------



## theotter

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> I inspire fear in the hearts of SJ's.
> ISTJ's and ESTJ's tremble in my wake.
> ISFJ's and ESFJ's get left in the dust.
> 
> So, shadow function Otter, bring it. Your ashes will be spread for miles around.
> 
> Twitch


You fool.
You may have fought SJs before, but not like me, not like this. 
This is shadow ESTJ we're talking about.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

theotter said:


> You fool.
> You may have fought SJs before, but not like me, not like this.
> This is shadow ESTJ we're talking about.


Meh. And lots of it.

Twitch


----------



## Tranquility

What can shadow ESTJ do? Send us to the office?


----------



## King Nothing

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> I inspire fear in the hearts of SJ's.
> ISTJ's and ESTJ's tremble in my wake.
> ISFJ's and ESFJ's get left in the dust.
> 
> So, shadow function Otter, bring it. Your ashes will be spread for miles around.
> 
> Twitch


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

That's cute.


----------



## Tranquility

King Nothing said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> That's cute.


Aren't you all supposed to be secluded and unemotional?


----------



## litok

That's how he feels inside c:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tranquility

litok said:


> That's how he feels inside c:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Makes sense, with SiFi and all. :tongue:


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

@King Nothing It would surprise you how many SJ's have a severe distaste/fear of my presence.
Many have withered away as I gather the crowd into my corner, losing the strength of their peers.
And my very existence makes most SJ's uncertain and unsteady.
So dare challenge me. And feel the unseen might of the NiFe.

Twitch


----------



## Meirsho

how you doin? wait,you can't answer that plain and simple now can you.just smile and make it look like you're good.


----------



## theotter

I'm just peachy


----------



## King Nothing

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> @_King Nothing_ It would surprise you how many SJ's have a severe distaste/fear of my presence.
> Many have withered away as I gather the crowd into my corner, losing the strength of their peers.
> And my very existence makes most SJ's uncertain and unsteady.
> So dare challenge me. And feel the unseen might of the NiFe.
> 
> Twitch


Distaste and fear aren't the same thing. I find you and your feelings disgusting, not intimidating (much like spider). Effortlessly, I can stomp you.

I've never seen the word "peachy" used with sincerity. Has nothing to do with your type and isn't really a criticism. I just need to divert my attention from Twitch now, before I unload my complete arsenal of douchery onto the INFJ clan that has arisen.


----------



## Azelll

I find most ISTJ, as much as you guys like to hide them are riddled with insecurities and judge others based off them or even jumped to seemingly irrational conclusions that you paste "rational" on them out of more insecurities of being afraid of looking idiotic about it after realizing you might be wrong and thus why I conclude why you get "annoyed" at people when they try to correct you.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

King Nothing said:


> Distaste and fear aren't the same thing. I find you and your feelings disgusting, not intimidating (much like spider). Effortlessly, I can stomp you.
> 
> I've never seen the word "peachy" used with sincerity. Has nothing to do with your type and isn't really a criticism. I just need to divert my attention from Twitch now, before I unload my complete arsenal of douchery onto the INFJ clan that has arisen.


Your distaste for my existence shows fear.
And trying to smash me like a spider will only harm you. 
Think about it. 

Twitch


----------



## theotter

King Nothing said:


> I've never seen the word "peachy" used with sincerity. Has nothing to do with your type and isn't really a criticism. I just need to divert my attention from Twitch now, before I unload my complete arsenal of douchery onto the INFJ clan that has arisen.


That's the point. I said that to be ironic


----------



## theotter

being sarcastic on the internet is a dangerous game, cuz you run the risk of people taking you dead seriously if the irony doesn't translate into written word. play safe kids


----------



## Tzara

theotter said:


> being sarcastic on the internet is a dangerous game,


being sarcastic on the internet is a dangerous game, if you have a huge INFP sign above your head. 
Because people will either take you seriously, or they will not care about what you are saying at all.

Being an ENTP, you can be sarcastic all the time. Because people keep taking us seriously no matter what.


----------



## FX

Tzara said:


> being sarcastic on the internet is a dangerous game, if you have a huge INFP sign above your head.
> Because people will either take you seriously, or they will not care about what you are saying at all.
> 
> Being an ENTP, you can be sarcastic all the time. Because people keep taking us seriously no matter what.


ENTP, you are a magnificent person and I have no words of criticism for you.


----------



## metaphor

@theotter: You're no longer alone!


----------



## theotter

limitlesshorizons said:


> @theotter: You're no longer alone!


haha ain't it like in INFP to be caught between types?


----------



## metaphor

theotter said:


> haha ain't it like in INFP to be caught between types?


Yup. :sad: I've taken about 3 different tests today and I keep getting INFP not INFJ. And then I read the descriptions and some differing behavioral characteristics and INFP seems more aligned to who I am. 
They're really similar though!!! At least on the surface.


----------



## theotter

limitlesshorizons said:


> Yup. :sad: I've taken about 3 different tests today and I keep getting INFP not INFJ. And then I read the descriptions and some differing behavioral characteristics and INFP seems more aligned to who I am.
> They're really similar though!!! At least on the surface.


Well there's an abundance of threads on here that discuss INFP vs INFJ. Heck, I've even made one. Ultimately only you can decide, but it is actually VERY INFP to question type if that helps


----------



## FX

limitlesshorizons said:


> Yup. :sad: I've taken about 3 different tests today and I keep getting INFP not INFJ. And then I read the descriptions and some differing behavioral characteristics and INFP seems more aligned to who I am.
> They're really similar though!!! At least on the surface.


They _are_ superficially similar, but underneath, they're really quite different. Kind of like the difference between INTP and INTJ - they may end up having similar beliefs, values, and worldviews, but the way they reach them is through entirely different thought processes. For the record, I used to think I was an INTJ, but now that I know MBTI a bit better, it's quite clear to me that I'm an INTP.


----------



## metaphor

theotter said:


> Well there's an abundance of threads on here that discuss INFP vs INFJ. Heck, I've even made one. Ultimately only you can decide, but it is actually VERY INFP to question type if that helps


I will check it out roud:
Thank you!!! When I labeled myself as an INFJ, I had little to no knowledge of the other types, so I guess I just trusted this one source blindly. Too blindly. I'll keep reading upon it though :tongue:


Foxical said:


> They _are_ superficially similar, but underneath, they're really quite different. Kind of like the difference between INTP and INTJ - they may end up having similar beliefs, values, and worldviews, but the way they reach them is through entirely different thought processes. For the record, I used to think I was an INTJ, but now that I know MBTI a bit better, it's quite clear to me that I'm an INTP.


I think that's exactly what's happening to me. The first time I took the test I got INFJ so I just rushed to that conclusion without any insight on the others. 
INFJ's are said to be more attuned with other people's emotions hence Fe. But I find myself being easily attuned to mine, I feel like I can easily identify them and sometimes act upon it if motivated. 



> Fi is characteristically intensive rather than extensive. More specifically, it is focused on navigating and managing the FP’s personal feelings, tastes, and values. Rather than distributing its feelings and energies across a breadth of individuals (as Fe does), Fi concentrates its gaze on the self or the “subject.” This is why it is often described as “subjective.”
> 
> If Fi involves an inner intensity of feeling or attention to feelings, it is reasonable to ask what sorts of things are stimulating to Fi. In other words, what provokes emotional responses and reactions in FP types? Although there a certainly myriad things that can impact Fi emotions, FPs seem particularly affected by children (especially their own), animals, music, novels, injustices, and the sick and needy. They seem particularly moved by those who can’t help themselves—those with special needs, the disabled, impoverished, and, of course, children and animals. All of these things, be they good or bad, can invigorate Fi and are consequently perceived as meaningful to FP types.


Can wholeheartedly agree with that.
Anyway, thank you! :tongue: Will surely keep digging


----------



## FX

limitlesshorizons said:


> I think that's exactly what's happening to me. The first time I took the test I got INFJ so I just rushed to that conclusion without any insight on the others.


Makes sense to me. I realized I was an INTP when someone typed me as one; after I looked into it further, I realized that INTP fit me much better than INTJ. Since then, I've asked people if they think I might be other types, but I've been consistently told that I'm either INTP or ENTP - usually the former.



> INFJ's are said to be more attuned with other people's emotions hence Fe. But I find myself being easily attuned to mine, I feel like I can easily identify them and sometimes act upon it if motivated.


I'm in the same boat here - I generally understand my own emotions better than those of others, which has led me to conclude that I use Fi more than Fe. :tongue:


----------



## metaphor

Foxical said:


> Makes sense to me. I realized I was an INTP when someone typed me as one; after I looked into it further, I realized that INTP fit me much better than INTJ. Since then, I've asked people if they think I might be other types, but I've been consistently told that I'm either INTP or ENTP - usually the former.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat here - I generally understand my own emotions better than those of others, which has led me to conclude that I use Fi more than Fe. :tongue:


Me too! Not that we're completely unaware of reading other people but Fi just seems more...instinctive? 
I don't know much about INTJ's, all I know is that people label them as arrogant? Not sure if that's true though
I like INTPs!


----------



## FX

limitlesshorizons said:


> Me too! Not that we're completely unaware of reading other people but Fi just seems more...instinctive?


Yeah, that sounds like a good way of putting it. I would describe it as something that comes more naturally to me. ^^



> I don't know much about INTJ's, all I know is that people label them as arrogant? Not sure if that's true though


I know an INTJ in real life, so I have a bit of firsthand experience. From what I know, they tend to be much more certain of their decisions than NPs in general, which is probably why some people see them as being arrogant. I wouldn't call it arrogance, though - more so assertiveness combined with possible misunderstanding of the other person's viewpoint. NTs in general also like things to make sense and may not care much for the emotional side of things, which might be another reason why INTJs are sometimes seen as arrogant.



> I like INTPs!


Aw, thank you. =3


----------



## litok

Foxical said:


> They _are_ superficially similar, but underneath, they're really quite different. Kind of like the difference between INTP and INTJ - they may end up having similar beliefs, values, and worldviews, but the way they reach them is through entirely different thought processes. For the record, I used to think I was an INTJ, but now that I know MBTI a bit better, it's quite clear to me that I'm an INTP.


I thought I was an INTJ then found out I was an INTP. Later I looked into the functions and found out I Was without a doubt an INFJ  I also type as ENTP, ENFP, INFP and ENFJ 
What did we learn? Tests aren't accurate...


----------



## FX

litok said:


> I thought I was an INTJ then found out I was an INTP. Later I looked into the functions and found out I Was without a doubt an INFJ  I also type as ENTP, ENFP, INFP and ENFJ
> What did we learn? Tests aren't accurate...


I swear, I must be the only person I know for whom MBTI tests actually produce accurate results.


----------



## metaphor

Foxical said:


> Yeah, that sounds like a good way of putting it. I would describe it as something that comes more naturally to me. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> I know an INTJ in real life, so I have a bit of firsthand experience. From what I know, they tend to be much more certain of their decisions than NPs in general, which is probably why some people see them as being arrogant. I wouldn't call it arrogance, though - more so assertiveness combined with possible misunderstanding of the other person's viewpoint. NTs in general also like things to make sense and may not care much for the emotional side of things, which might be another reason why INTJs are sometimes seen as arrogant.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, thank you. =3


You're welcome! :tongue:
I can see why assertiveness could be confused with arrogance. Plus their Fe/Fi isn't as strong either. Maybe that's why they might have a harder time understanding different viewpoints?


----------



## FX

limitlesshorizons said:


> You're welcome! :tongue:
> I can see why assertiveness could be confused with arrogance. Plus their Fe/Fi isn't as strong either. Maybe that's why they might have a harder time understanding different viewpoints?


It could be. Being an NT myself, I know that out of desire for things to make sense, I sometimes end up blinded to other people's perspectives. I'm not entirely sure if this applies to INTJs as well, but it's possible. At any rate, I've been trying to do this less often. =S


----------



## metaphor

Foxical said:


> It could be. Being an NT myself, I know that out of desire for things to make sense, I sometimes end up blinded to other people's perspectives. I'm not entirely sure if this applies to INTJs as well, but it's possible. At any rate, I've been trying to do this less often. =S


The difference is that you're aware of it, so change I'm sure will occur. I'm sure you'll master it eventually. roud:


----------



## FX

limitlesshorizons said:


> The difference is that you're aware of it, so change I'm sure will occur. I'm sure you'll master it eventually. roud:


Aw, thank you. I really hope so, too. ^^


----------



## Dosto Yevsky




----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

litok said:


> I thought I was an INTJ then found out I was an INTP. Later I looked into the functions and found out I Was without a doubt an INFJ  I also type as ENTP, ENFP, INFP and ENFJ
> What did we learn? Tests aren't accurate...


Glad to see I'm not the only NT roundabout INFJ here.
I've never tested as an F though 
But my behavior betrays the testing methods. I finally had to tie in my Enneagram to pin down my type(s).

Twitch


----------



## Tzara

WinterFox said:


> ENTPs, always creating wars and havoc everywhere ya go!


Small reminder: This is a criticism thread, not a complimenting one, anyhow, *thank you*.


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical said:


> Se-inferior?


Nah, it's your Fe inferior.


----------



## metaphor

EthereaEthos said:


> I didn't exactly understand that insult. I think the meaning got stuck in your mind.


I didn't get it either. Typical INTP, can't put his thoughts in order :tongue:


----------



## FX

EthereaEthos said:


> Nah, it's your Fe inferior.


=S



limitlesshorizons said:


> I didn't get it either. INTP's can't put his thoughts in order :tongue:


Like you could do any better. ^^


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical said:


> =S
> 
> 
> 
> Like you could do any better. ^^


Speechless?


----------



## metaphor

Foxical said:


> =S
> 
> 
> 
> Like you could do any better. ^^


Please. We INFP's have a great rep for writing and expressing our thoughts. So yes, we can put them in order. roud:


----------



## Tzara

limitlesshorizons said:


> thoughtsroud:


Wait... are you telling me you have those?

I thought there were only teddy bears up there


----------



## FX

EthereaEthos said:


> Speechless?


Yes. I'm speechless that you didn't realize my insult of "getting around from place to place" was directed at your bad Se. ^^



limitlesshorizons said:


> Please. We INFP's have a great rep for writing and expressing our thoughts. So yes, we can put them in order. roud:


Explaining things to people in person, though?


----------



## WinterFox

Tzara said:


> Small reminder: This is a criticism thread, not a complimenting one, anyhow, *thank you*.


Sure, you're welcome, you self-conceited little thing!


----------



## Tranquility

Tzara said:


> Wait... are you telling me you have those?
> 
> I thought there were only teddy bears up there


Unlike the pointless scheme in yours?


----------



## Tzara

WinterFox said:


> you self-conceited little thing!


You and all these compliments, you flatter me :happy:


----------



## Tzara

EthereaEthos said:


> Unlike the pointless scheme in yours?


Well technically they still count as thoughts.


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical said:


> Yes. I'm speechless that you didn't realize my insult of "getting around from place to place" was directed at your bad Se. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Explaining things to people in person, though?


Unlike your amazing Se?


----------



## metaphor

Foxical said:


> Explaining things to people in person, though?


At least we have the patience and disposition to do so. Can't say the same about INTPs :tongue:



Tzara said:


> Wait... are you telling me you have those?


Why else would we lack Se if we didn't? :tongue:


----------



## FX

Tzara said:


> Well technically they still count as thoughts.


Yes, thoughts that won't ever be carried to fruition. I really want to see you take over the world, ENTP, but I guess that'll have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## metaphor

Foxical said:


> Yes, thoughts that won't ever be carried to fruition. I really want to see you take over the world, ENTP, but I guess that'll have to wait until tomorrow.


ADHD must be common for them.


----------



## FX

EthereaEthos said:


> Unlike your amazing Se?


At least I don't really need Se, since I supposedly live in my mother's basement. =3



limitlesshorizons said:


> At least we have the patience and disposition to do so. Can't say the same about INTPs :tongue:


Why bother doing so when you could be doing other things? =S


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical said:


> At least I don't really need Se, since I supposedly live in my mother's basement. =3
> 
> 
> 
> Why bother doing so when you could be doing other things? =S


And what am I? A magical faerie unicorn that runs into walls?


----------



## KristinaKiara

How can you be so logical, INTP?


----------



## metaphor

Foxical said:


> At least I don't really need Se, since I supposedly live in my mother's basement. =3
> 
> 
> 
> Why bother doing so when you could be doing other things? =S


Because we intend to spread INFP awesomeness :wink:


----------



## FX

EthereaEthos said:


> And what am I? A magical faerie unicorn that runs into walls?


Sounds about right to me. What do you think I am? ^^



KristinaKiara said:


> How can you be so logical, INTP?


How can you be so emotional, INFP? =3


----------



## Tranquility

You are all amazing people. INTPs are smart and intelligent, ENTPs are brave and witty, INFPs are creative and honest...


----------



## metaphor

Foxical said:


> How can you be so emotional, INFP? =3


With that coldness, I'm surprised you INTPs aren't dying of hypothermia :laughing:


----------



## FX

EthereaEthos said:


> You are all amazing people. INTPs are smart and intelligent, ENTPs are brave and witty, INFPs are creative and honest...


...INFJs are empathetic and easily liked. ^^


----------



## FX

limitlesshorizons said:


> With that coldness, I'm surprised you INTPs aren't dying of hypothermia :laughing:


I actually prefer the cold. I can't imagine how one deals with so much heat. =S


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical said:


> ...INFJs are empathetic and easily liked. ^^


INTPs always stimulate me with new ideas and concepts, and are so fun to communicate with!


----------



## metaphor

To everyone:


----------



## FX

So are we turning this into a compliment the type above you thread? ^^



EthereaEthos said:


> INTPs always stimulate me with new ideas and concepts, and are so fun to communicate with!


INFJs regularly surprise me in how technically competent they can be, while simultaneously having good interpersonal skills.


----------



## metaphor

Foxical said:


> So are we turning this into a compliment the type above you thread? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> INFJs regularly surprise me in how technically competent they can be, while simultaneously having good interpersonal skills.


One can only handle so much criticism :blushed:


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical said:


> So are we turning this into a compliment the type above you thread? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> INFJs regularly surprise me in how technically competent they can be, while simultaneously having good interpersonal skills.


Yup! It surprises me how warm and personal INTPs actually are, and yet remain technologically competent!


----------



## FX

limitlesshorizons said:


> One can only handle so much criticism :blushed:


This is true. ^^



EthereaEthos said:


> Yup! It surprises me how warm and personal INTPs actually are, and yet remain technologically competent!


INFJs know how to get things done when needed, and are good at giving people advice and criticism without being tactless.


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical said:


> This is true. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> INFJs know how to get things done when needed, and are good at giving people advice and criticism without being tactless.


INTPs can get right to the heart of the matter and solve it from the bottom up.


----------



## metaphor

EthereaEthos said:


> INTPs can get right to the heart of the matter and solve it from the bottom up.


Yep! They're good at spotting discrepancies.


----------



## Tranquility

limitlesshorizons said:


> Yep! They're good at spotting discrepancies.


INFPs always help us remember what's important. (my scheme is working)


----------



## WinterFox

Foxical said:


> This is true. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> INFJs know how to get things done when needed, and are good at giving people advice and criticism without being tactless.



INTPs are extremely rational and have the ability to remain calm at all times and I admire trait this so much! 
INTPs are also extremely creative and innovative, I sure have lots of learn from INTPs! roud:


----------



## WinterFox

limitlesshorizons said:


> Yep! They're good at spotting discrepancies.


INFPs are really talented at helping me to understand my feelings. I use Fe and I am not reallly good at understanding my own feelings, and you INFPs are extremely talented at helping me understanding my own feelings! roud:


----------



## litok

\(.__.)/ This place has become plushy! I must return the balance and bring darkness back into the thread! But, my Ne does not allow that... ;-;


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

INTP's are surprisingly gifted.
INFJ's uniqueness is only overshadowed by their caring spirit.
INFP's are some of the most creative and inspiring people I've met.
And in case an INTJ shows up, INTJ's analytical abilities blow me away.
*hugs* for all!

Twitch


----------



## metaphor

I admire INFJ's relentless passion, determination, and decisiveness -- All the necessary ingredients to getting things accomplished. :tongue:


----------



## allanzo

Where's the love for ISFPS? ;-; oh and I like how INFPs have similar cognitive functions to us so we get along well c:. I like how creative and fun they can be. They are also really helpful people who can help me with my emotions / feelings.


----------



## delicate_ruin

I love ISFP's artistic skills, and their ability to see beauty in the world and make/create something out of it. :happy:


----------



## stilldaydreaming

delicate_ruin said:


> I love ISFP's artistic skills, and their ability to see beauty in the world and make/create something out of it. :happy:


I love INFP (uhuk) I mean you guys are really talented people, deep, and caring. I envy your writing talent :tongue:


----------



## Elistra

And the criticism thread has become IxFPs complimenting each other? :tongue:


----------



## Tzara

1 more and you will get to 1000 posts!

But that wont stop the endless ranting of your ENTJ mind will it?

Congratz btw.


----------



## Giannine

ENTP, what's so wrong with some endless ranting? Just let the ENTJ be herself. We love her for it.


----------



## Tranquility

Elistra said:


> And the criticism thread has become IxFPs complimenting each other? :tongue:


You ENTJs are always so driven and determined! You actually get what you want to get done done, and you don't mind telling the truth to help improve someone else, even if it might be considered 'tactless'! Without ENTJs, nothing would ever happen...


----------



## chicklit

Imagine the world only consisting of IxFPs and INFJs. It would be unbearable for us all.


----------



## Wintercat

litok said:


> You ISFPs are so busy wondering what people think of you that you don't leave enough brain power left over to come up with an insult.


You're one to talk. You INFJs are so busy letting people walk all over them their brains apparently got stomped on in the process.


----------



## Fish Launcher

WinterFox said:


> INTPs are extremely rational and have the ability to remain calm at all times and I admire trait this so much!
> INTPs are also extremely creative and innovative, I sure have lots of learn from INTPs! roud:


Are you messing with my perfectionistic INTJ mind? 
If you don't insult INTPs as is the focus of this thread (which I enjoy so much), I will kick you. Pansy INFJs:dry:


----------



## litok

Wintercat said:


> You're one to talk. You INFJs are so busy letting people walk all over them their brains apparently got stomped on in the process.


Quite the opposite... I will help you if needed, But you try to physically touch me without invitation to do so... You're going to see the INFJ dark side! \(.__.)/

P.S. Ti is my second strongest function... Not that you ISFPs would know what Ti is...


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

@VelociRational
Bring it wannabe rational.
I wub my ENTJ and INTP fwends :kitteh:

Twitch

PS: :ninja:


----------



## Tzara

>INFJ
>Calling someone wannabe rational

Oh the irony.


----------



## chicklit

@Wintercat Do you ISFPs feel that desperate to prove us how creative and special you are that you have to put those long a** gif sets in your signatures? They're blocking everything, man.


----------



## StarryHawaii

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> @VelociRational
> Bring it wannabe rational.
> I wub my ENTJ and INTP fwends :kitteh:
> 
> Twitch
> 
> PS: :ninja:


protect against this :ninja: !!


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Tzara said:


> >INFJ
> >Calling someone wannabe rational
> 
> Oh the irony.


Cute for 2 XNTP's laughing at me for calling out a wannabe rational, as I was considered an INTP for the 9 months of my tenure here because of my massive Ti usage. Note the signature bitches.

Twitch


----------



## Tzara

Im sorry I tend not to look at anything with ponies in it.


----------



## Fish Launcher

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> @_VelociRational_
> Bring it wannabe rational.
> I wub my ENTJ and INTP fwends :kitteh:
> 
> Twitch
> 
> PS: :ninja:



You're taking something I cherish away from me. I WILL HAVE MY REVENGE.I DON'T KNOW WHO YOU ARE, BUT I WILL FIND YOU AND I WILL END YOUR TYRANNICAL INFJ GRASP. YOU WILL NEVER SLEEP AGAIN. I WILL HUNT YOU UNTO THE EDGE OF THE UNIVERSE. THE HYPOTHETICAL GOD CANNOT SAVE YOU HYPOTHETICAL SOUL. YOU ARE GOING TO DIE.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Tzara said:


> Im sorry I tend not to look at anything with ponies in it.


The only way for you to whether there are or aren't ponies in my signature is to click on it. And to do that, you must look at it.
Intentionally or not. So your argument is invalid.

I pity your existence @VelociRational

Twitch


----------



## Fish Launcher

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> The only way for you to whether there are or aren't ponies in my signature is to click on it. And to do that, you must look at it.
> Intentionally or not. So your argument is invalid.
> 
> I pity your existence @_VelociRational_
> 
> Twitch


I pity your fate.


----------



## Tzara

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> The only way for you to whether there are or aren't ponies in my signature is to click on it. And to do that, you must look at it.
> Intentionally or not. So your argument is invalid.


Explain to me how blind people click on buttons again? Oh yes. they just do.


----------



## Sunn

EthereaEthos said:


> My beliefs are objective facts. Better? :tongue:
> 
> And,I'm sorry, I was joking around. I am horrendous at playful sarcasm.


It's allright. I'm pretty awko-taco towards most things anywho so it's not like either of us is at a loss haha. 

Also religion's not an objective fact base. Facts have a foundry of suppliable evidence, not just emotional and personal persuasion tactics to gain followers. I do agree that maybe the morals of the tenets of a religion can be objectively fact based such as the 10 commandments! They all relate to social mores and norms in society that allow for a functioning society.


----------



## Tranquility

ItsSunnyOutHere said:


> It's allright. I'm pretty awko-taco towards most things anywho so it's not like either of us is at a loss haha.
> 
> Also religion's not an objective fact base. Facts have a foundry of suppliable evidence, not just emotional and personal persuasion tactics to gain followers. I do agree that maybe the morals of the tenets of a religion can be objectively fact based such as the 10 commandments! They all relate to social mores and norms in society that allow for a functioning society.


I have different beliefs than you assume... problematic for your stance. roud:


----------



## Sunn

EthereaEthos said:


> I have different beliefs than you assume... problematic for your stance. roud:


I guess the point that I'm trying to get at is that I don't care for your beliefs because taking the time to debunk them one by one would prove wasteful.


----------



## Sunn

EthereaEthos said:


> I have different beliefs than you assume... problematic for your stance. roud:


That and it would just prove how insecure I am with my own beliefs; I can accept the concept of you having other ideas then my own. No single person thinks the same as the other so it's entirely acceptable that you might believe in the color blue to my belief in the color green if that makes sense.


----------



## metaphor

.


EthereaEthos said:


> Ahhh, INTJs...


----------



## Tranquility

ItsSunnyOutHere said:


> That and it would just prove how insecure I am with my own beliefs; I can accept the concept of you having other ideas then my own. No single person thinks the same as the other so it's entirely acceptable that you might believe in the color blue to my belief in the color green if that makes sense.


It does. Er, sorry if I seemed a little combative, I've been talking with ENTPs all day.


----------



## Elistra

Tzara said:


> 1 more and you will get to 1000 posts!
> 
> But that wont stop the endless ranting of your ENTJ mind will it?
> 
> Congratz btw.


I can no more stop ranting than an ENTP can stop raving. 

And thanks.


----------



## ninjamaster

I guess I'm going to ask why you don't have a type listed.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## metaphor

Where has the harmonious INFJ monopoly gone?


----------



## aspidis

hi infp i enjoy watching your monologue


----------



## litok

limitlesshorizons said:


> Where has the harmonious INFJ monopoly gone?


I'm still here .__.)/


----------



## Tranquility

litok said:


> I'm still here .__.)/


Harmony! Let us defend the peace of this thread with our lives!


----------



## litok

EthereaEthos said:


> Harmony! Let us defend the peace of this thread with our lives!


Yes! Defend the harmony!!! INFPs INTPs and ISFPs join usssssss!


----------



## metaphor

aspidis said:


> hi infp i enjoy watching your monologue


Oh you! :tongue:


----------



## metaphor

litok said:


> Yes! Defend the harmony!!! INFPs INTPs and ISFPs join usssssss!


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

*snugglebombs*

Twitch


----------



## Belladonne

Are we still doing this? lel


----------



## Aha

Oh I need to "take control" of this shit too then


----------



## zombiefishy

ENTJ's like to pretend they're all scary and mean, but inside, they're actually such softies :kitteh: It's their deep dark secret.

Edit: :ninja:'d by an ENTP. What an ass lol


----------



## Belladonne

zombiefishy said:


> ENTJ's like to pretend they're all scary and mean, but inside, they're actually such softies :kitteh: It's their deep dark secret.
> 
> Edit: :ninja:'d by an ENTP. What an ass lol


INFPs believe in unicorns, when we all know the last one was eaten 20000 years ago


----------



## SweetPickles

Elistra said:


> I haven't the foggiest idea how to respond...


What you really mean: Actually I do, I have a response for everything but I don't want to be banned.

No such thing as an ENTJ who has nothing to add, when there is nothing to add = not wasting my time with this moron.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

MelanieM said:


> What you really mean: Actually I do, I have a response for everything but I don't want to be banned.
> 
> No such thing as an ENTJ who has nothing to add, when there is nothing to add = not wasting my time with this moron.


You wish you little fuzzball 

Twitch

PS: @Elistra you can always return the gesture :kitteh:


----------



## mapperky

I am an ENTP and I take this as a compliment.


----------



## Tranquility

mapperky said:


> I am an ENTP and I take this as a compliment.


It is the greatest compliment of all!


----------



## SweetPickles

Within 3 minutes of meeting someone I know whether or not they are going to Heaven or Hell. (It's usually Hell) muahahahaha!


----------



## Tzara

MelanieM said:


> Within 3 minutes of meeting someone I know whether or not they are going to Heaven or Hell. (It's usually Hell) muahahahaha!


Without meeting someone I can know whether or not they are going to Heaven or Hell. They are not.


----------



## Tzara

mapperky said:


> I am an ENTP and I take this as a compliment.


good for you. :kitteh:


----------



## SweetPickles

Tzara said:


> Without meeting someone I can know whether or not they are going to Heaven or Hell. They are not.


"I am basically the best of all the NT types: INTJs are booooring, INTPs are geeks, ENTJs are douchebags...I love myself"

PS: Actually pretty sure you are going to Hell

:tongue:


----------



## Tzara

MelanieM said:


> PS: Actually pretty sure you are going to Hell
> :tongue:


Think of a place, full of tools who were used to fight good. Who were easily brainwashed. 
Then add ENTPs, and by ENTPs I mean almost ALL ENTPs, to that place. Yeah sure, hell. We will soon take over heaven and earth. 
THE TREE OF KNOWLEDGE SHALL BE OURS!


----------



## SweetPickles

Tzara said:


> Think of a place, full of tools who were used to fight good. Who were easily brainwashed.
> Then add ENTPs, and by ENTPs I mean almost ALL ENTPs, to that place. Yeah sure, hell. We will soon take over heaven and earth.
> THE TREE OF KNOWLEDGE SHALL BE OURS!


INFPs are fun

...to fuck with /maniacal laugh


----------



## Tzara

MelanieM said:


> INFPs are fun
> 
> ...to fuck with /maniacal laugh


Actually there are 2 types of INFPs as far as my observational skills go.
One of them is fun to fuck with the other one is fun to fuck "with".
1)









2)


----------



## SweetPickles

Tzara said:


> Actually there are 2 types of INFPs as far as my observational skills go.
> One of them is fun to fuck with the other one is fun to fuck "with"


OT: I'm aware but saying the first felt wrong


----------



## mapperky

I am an ENTP and I take this as a compliment.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ENTPs you will dominate late night Comedy Central satires no more. Oh that wasn't really a criticism.


----------



## Aha

"Lets bore everyone with some smart words and our unique logic!"


----------



## eydimork

Are you being passive aggressive again?


----------



## Aha

Do something fun with your body :crazy:


----------



## disguise

Why do male ENTPs have some sort of transhuman in their avatars? 
Oh, I get it. They have to protect their soft inner emotions by several layers of metal. All they really are is crybabies.


----------



## Tzara

disguise said:


> Why do male ENTPs have some sort of transhuman in their avatars?


Atleast we dont have people who look like us but arent us. Oh wait...


----------



## disguise

Tzara said:


> Atleast we dont have people yawning animals that look like us but arent us. Oh wait...


:shocked: Are you as fuzzy and cute as that coyote there?


----------



## zombiefishy

ENTPs as fuzzy and cute? Nawwwww


----------



## Tzara

disguise said:


> :shocked: Are you as fuzzy and cute as that coyote there?


On the outside? yes :tongue:


----------



## Aha

Tzara said:


> On the outside? yes :tongue:


----------



## disguise

Aha said:


>


You forgot the cute.


----------



## Tzara

disguise said:


> You forgot the cute.


got elk?


----------



## disguise

Tzara said:


> got elk?


Aw, has someone been playing with paints again?


----------



## zombiefishy

That is cute... :shocked:
Can I haz you as pet? :crazy:


----------



## disguise

zombiefishy said:


> That is cute... :shocked:
> Can I haz you as pet? :crazy:


Ah, dinner is served :tongue: *eats you*


----------



## Tzara

disguise said:


> Aw, has someone been playing with paints again?


That was me back in Halloween :crazy:



zombiefishy said:


> That is cute... :shocked:
> Can I haz you as pet? :crazy:


Why of course!



disguise said:


> Ah, dinner is served :tongue: *eats you*


Shhhh!


----------



## zombiefishy

disguise said:


> Ah, dinner is served :tongue: *eats you*


Yum.


----------



## Elistra

MelanieM said:


> What you really mean: Actually I do, I have a response for everything but I don't want to be banned.
> 
> No such thing as an ENTJ who has nothing to add, when there is nothing to add = not wasting my time with this moron.


No, I mean my mind completely blanked. Believe it or not, that occasionally happens with feely stuff.


----------



## Elistra

MelanieM said:


> "I am basically the best of all the NT types: INTJs are booooring, INTPs are geeks, ENTJs are douchebags...I love myself"
> 
> PS: Actually pretty sure you are going to Hell
> 
> :tongue:


ENTPs = Entertaining, enthusiastic, and good at trolling. (They also have the occasional brilliant idea.)

INTPs = Theorists with a major pedagogue streak. If you want semantics or operational definitions parsed as far as they can be taken, take it to an INTP.

INTJs = Far more ruled by Feeling than they think they are. Many of them bitch and complain at least as much as most Feelers, and also tend to take a number of completely illogical beliefs almost as articles of faith. For example, a common INTJ belief is that if most people happen to like or enjoy something, this is irrefutable proof that the something in question is awful and generally sucks. (Lolwut?)

ENTJs = They seem to come in four general flavors. Bad tempered but attempts to be tactful, cold but attempts to be tactful, bad tempered and makes no attempt to be tactful, and cold and makes no attempt to be tactful. (I am one of the former.)


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

You know not everything has to be hammered down, sometimes it requires surgical precision.


----------



## Tzara

Pogona Vitticeps said:


> You know not everything has to be hammered down, sometimes it requires surgical precision.


I'm sorry, forgive me but I dont see an ISTP above your post, your perceptive skills are unique as always ms unknown personality.


----------



## SweetPickles

Elistra said:


> ENTPs = Entertaining, enthusiastic, and good at trolling. (They also have the occasional brilliant idea.)
> 
> INTPs = Theorists with a major pedagogue streak. If you want semantics or operational definitions parsed as far as they can be taken, take it to an INTP.
> 
> INTJs = Far more ruled by Feeling than they think they are. A lot of them bitch and complain at least as much as most Feelers, and tend to take a number of completely illogical beliefs almost as an article of faith. For example, many tend to believe that if most people like or enjoy something, this is irrefutable proof that the something in question is awful and generally sucks. (Lolwut?)
> 
> ENTJs = They seem to come in four general flavors. Bad tempered but attempts to be tactful, cold but attempts to be tactful, bad tempered and makes no attempt to be tactful, and cold and makes no attempt to be tactful. (I am one of the former.)


I am entertained that your only criticism for INTJs is that they may have more feelings which obviously makes them more annoying. BTW, your example you used describes a few ENTJs I know, who are huge music snobs. I think ENTJs are a bit more touchy and get defensive more often than even an INFP. For example, see above where you didn't have to explain that. I was pretending to be an extreme ENTJ. This thread is supposed to be fun and light-hearted, which leads to my next criticism of ENTJs (they may take themselves way too seriously and wear their abrasiveness like a badge of honor).


----------



## Elistra

MelanieM said:


> I am entertained that your only criticism for INTJs is that they may have more feelings which obviously makes them more annoying. BTW, your example you used describes a few ENTJs I know, who are huge music snobs. I think ENTJs are a bit more touchy and get defensive more often than even an INFP. For example, see above where you didn't have to explain that. I was pretending to be an extreme ENTJ. This thread is supposed to be fun and light-hearted, which leads to my next criticism of ENTJs (they may take themselves way too seriously and wear their abrasiveness like a badge of honor).


It's not that they have "feels" that's annoying, it's the fact that so many of them whine and complain about virtually everything (with the admitted exception of hipster bullshit, which many of them love), while simultaneously wanting to hold themselves as almost Spock-like paragons of rationality. The only really "ironic" thing in their lives is themselves, and it makes me lol. Hard.

Seriously, one wonders if it ever occurs to an INTJ of this sort to estimate the probability that the entire world is out of step but themselves. I don't have an exact figure, but even just off the cuff, I can tell you that this probability is very, _very_ low. A few more "objective thinks" and a bit fewer "self-pitying feels" and maybe they'd realize this.

Additionally, if I never hear the phrase "light hearted" ever again, it will be too soon. I've lived for 37 years, and in all that time I've never heard it used as anything but an excuse to halfass something, to be a complete douche for no reason, to waste people's time, or for someone to contradict themselves every second sentence because telling the truth is apparently just too scary. Ugh. :frustrating:


----------



## FX

Elistra said:


> If I never hear the phrase "light hearted" ever again, it will be too soon. I've lived for 37 years, and in all that time I've never heard it used as anything but an excuse to halfass something, to be a complete douche for no reason, to waste people's time, or to contradict yourself every second sentence because actually telling the truth is apparently just too scary. Ugh. :frustrating:


ENTJ, I cannot criticize you easily, in no small part because I am terrified to do so. =S

:tongue:


----------



## Faunae

Perhaps a bit too nit-picky about things that don't matter in the big picture, but I do only know one INTP.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

I like to hug ENTJ's in the spring time.
I like to hug INFP's in the fall...
I like to hug INTP's in winter when it blizzards.
I like to hug INTJ's in the summer when sizzles...

Twitch


----------



## SweetPickles

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> I like to hug ENTJ's in the spring time.
> I like to hug INFP's in the fall...
> I like to hug INTP's in winter when it blizzards.
> I like to hug INTJ's in the summer when sizzles...
> 
> Twitch


OT: We do try to get them to recognize their feelings it's like the ultimate challenge, they love it so much /sarcasm

Back to topic:

"I am always right, I laugh at the thinker types who can only use logic...they have no idea how stupid they can be"

what is "twitch"?? LOL NM it's your sig haha


----------



## Tranquility

INFPs. Am I right? *badum pch!*


----------



## The Wanderering ______

I 
Need
Fucking
Jack..

LOL prison jokes


----------



## Tranquility

The Wanderering ______ said:


> I
> Need
> Fucking
> Jack..
> 
> LOL prison jokes


.... Jack?


----------



## The Wanderering ______

EthereaEthos said:


> .... Jack?


It would appear that you don't know Jack. LOL!


----------



## Tranquility

The Wanderering ______ said:


> It would appear that you don't know Jack. LOL!


Quite literally, I do not. Was the nature of that joke insult to say that phrase?


----------



## IAmReason

INFJ - How on earth can you criticize an INFJ?


----------



## Tranquility

IAmReason said:


> INFJ - How on earth can you criticize an INFJ?


No clue. Ni dominants are beyond petty criticism.


----------



## Tzara

Naaah they just dont get it when they are criticized because they live in their own little world


----------



## SweetPickles

OT: This thread is an INFP-INFJ-ENTP circle jerk...where are the other 9?


----------



## Elistra

MelanieM said:


> OT: This thread is an INFP-INFJ-ENTP circle jerk...where are the other 9?


Oh my...

*averts her eyes*

:tongue:


----------



## SweetPickles

Elistra said:


> Oh my...
> 
> *averts her eyes*
> 
> :tongue:



OMG I didn't mean it like that hahahahaha!


----------



## Elistra

MelanieM said:


> OMG I didn't mean it like that hahahahaha!


Lies! :wink:


----------



## metaphor

ENTJ teachers: 










:tongue:


----------



## theft23

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Kq00Q_0gp...D3Z4Eeg/s1600/emo+girl+with+emo+hairstyle.jpg

Typical INFP female


----------



## AddictiveMuse

typical Unknown Personality
:tongue:


----------



## metaphor

AddictiveMuse said:


> typical Unknown Personality
> :tongue:


I was gonna post this to him 









but that works too:tongue: 
*high 5*


----------



## AddictiveMuse

limitlesshorizons said:


> I was gonna post this to him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that works too:tongue:
> *high 5*


*high 5*
haha took me a while
lol poor unknown personalitys they are the Wall-e of MBTI


----------



## Aha

You know you are INFP when half of your posts on this forum is in this thread 












AddictiveMuse said:


> *high 5*
> haha took me a while
> lol poor unknown personalitys they are the Wall-e of MBTI


Oh... ENFP...
They are like our "brother/sister"... who does before think :wink:


----------



## metaphor

Aha said:


> You know you are INFP when half of your posts on this forum is in this thread


That's because we INFP's delight in outsmarting ENTP's in their petty little arguments :tongue:


----------



## theft23

http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20121231190601/djangounchained/images/0/07/KingSchultz2.jpg

There is no negative way to criticize an ENTP as long as this man qualifies as one.


----------



## Aha

limitlesshorizons said:


> That's because we INFP's delight in outsmarting ENTP's in their petty little arguments :tongue:












you may continue delight in trying :wink:


----------



## metaphor

Aha said:


> you may continue delight in trying :wink:


Please. Don't delude yourself. 









I am the tractor, you are the wall. Capish?


----------



## Aha

limitlesshorizons said:


> Please. Don't delude yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the tractor. Capish?


----------



## metaphor

Aha said:


>












And that's you :tongue:


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

This is pathetic.

Twitch


----------



## metaphor

God INFJ, why so serious?


----------



## FX

limitlesshorizons said:


> God INFJ, why so serious?


God, INFP, what's wrong with being serious? =P


----------



## metaphor

Foxical said:


> God, INFP, what's wrong with being serious? =P


Oh nothing, nothing wrong. You just come off as








But thats to be expected from an INTP anyway, so its ok :wink:


----------



## alena.nicole

Oh stop being dramatic INFP Foxical can't help it!


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Hey. You haven't introduced me to your INTP friend.

Twitch


----------



## Tranquility

You all eat pineapples! (that was a horrible insult, I know...)


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Do you know who lives in a pineapple under the sea?

Twitch


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Your idea of a threat is Spongebob? Get your shit together INFJ!


----------



## SweetPickles

Maybe you should get a personality


----------



## Meirsho

better non then some


----------



## Tranquility

Oh, go build a treehouse or drink beer.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

You know sacrificing yourself at every opportunity that comes isn't very healthy INFJ.


----------



## disguise




----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Do you want a hug? You want a hug. You need a hug. You get a hug. *hug*

Twitch


----------



## Vimerge

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Do you want a hug? You want a hug. You need a hug. You get a hug. *hug*
> 
> Twitch


Both my mom and my current favourite Music artist are INFJ's so there's a love/hate relationship there..

You guys always seem to think you're right no matter what. But you are amazing, unique and share a lot with our kind. :tongue:


----------



## Kiernan

Go write a poem about how good of a person Hitler was.


----------



## metaphor

Sorry, we don't take orders, much less incongruent ones.


----------



## litok

limitlesshorizons said:


> Sorry, we don't take orders, much less incongruent ones.


Yes, Unfortunately I'm not that easy to walk over. I just don't upset about small things :kitteh:

P.S. Even the nicest people have their demons. :happy:


----------



## metaphor

litok said:


> Yes, Unfortunately I'm not that easy to walk over. I just don't upset about small things :kitteh:
> 
> P.S. Even the nicest people have their demons. :happy:


----------



## Tranquility

And INFPs have the worst demons of all.


----------



## spookyfornever

oh what a surprise, an INFJ getting preachy about demons


----------



## Aha

Much boring


----------



## spookyfornever

Extrovert.


----------



## metaphor

:shocked:

For once, the ENTP isn't stimulated to argue!


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Eeeehhhhh. Shhhhhhhh.
Migraines... sshhhhhhh...

Twitch


----------



## alena.nicole

taylor.doolittle go knock yourself out and don't mention me


----------



## Ugunti

Why don't you just go break a brick over your head ISTP.


----------



## spookyfornever

Ugunti said:


> Why don't you just go break a brick over your head ISTP.


shut up, you stupid INTP


----------



## FX

spookyfornever said:


> shut up, you stupid INTP


I refuse. =3


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Who are you talking to INTP? Is it your imaginary friend? Please take a shower.


----------



## FX

Pogona Vitticeps said:


> Who are you talking to INTP? Is it your imaginary friend? Please take a shower.


*5w6 urges kick in*

What's up with the unknown personality? Weren't you an INTP? What made you change your mind? I MUST KNOW.


----------



## SOMALI PIRATE

you spend more time thinking and wondering in your inner world ..all the while unaware of the fat face look on your face .


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Foxical said:


> *5w6 urges kick in*
> 
> What's up with the unknown personality? Weren't you an INTP? What made you change your mind? I MUST KNOW.


Can we take it in the last poster thread?

On topic:You're supposed to insult me!


----------



## FX

Pogona Vitticeps said:


> Can we take it in the last poster thread?


As you wish, then.



> On topic:You're supposed to insult me!


I hate unknown personalities. They're so indecisive.


----------



## Tranquility

spookyfornever said:


> Extrovert.


ExtrAvert.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Tzara said:


> Pointing out something better doesnt help your argument.. you know..


Interesting that you see women simply as pieces of ass to obtain, along with a pathetic over compensation fetish.

Twitch


----------



## Tzara

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Interesting that you see women simply as pieces of ass to obtain, along with a pathetic over compensation fetish.


I didnt say ass was the only thing. Plus. I dont really care, I was just showing asses are good. (not really my type of thing but still)


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Tzara said:


> I didnt say ass was the only thing. Plus. I dont really care, I was just showing asses are good. (not really my type of thing but still)


Why then would you use a female's rear when the traditional definition would require a donkey?
Also, I used your own "logic", if you want to call it that, against you.

Twitch


----------



## Tzara

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Why then would you use a female's rear when the traditional definition would require a donkey?
> Also, I used your own "logic", if you want to call it that, against you.


Just FYI im a kinsey 2

you happy now? your argument is invalid.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Tzara said:


> Just FYI im a kinsey 2
> 
> you happy now? your argument is invalid.
> 
> 
> * *


Which means nothing. Your sexualization of females and males only furthers my point. Try again.


Twitch


----------



## Tzara

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Which means nothing. Your sexualization of females and males only furthers my point. Try again.


.. Fine, Im into donkeys too.. okay?









still more useful than you.


----------



## Le9acyMuse

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Interesting that you see women simply as pieces of ass to obtain
> 
> Twitch


 I've objectified so many men... It's a wonder people don't generally admit to themselves it's all about the benefits.

As for ENTPs, I love the games they play. First one to be clever wins, _but _you've *got*...to be redundant. Making no sense gets you bonus points.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Tzara said:


> .. Fine, Im into donkeys too.. okay?
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still more useful than you.


And you have given up and resorted to petty insults.
Pathetic.

Twitch

PS: There's a scene in Clerks 2 you'd probably enjoy.


----------



## Tzara

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> And you have given up and resorted to petty insults.
> Pathetic.
> PS: There's a scene in Clerks 2 you'd probably enjoy.


Ever thought of seeing a doctor about that thing you do?

Anyways.. whats clerks 2?


----------



## dinkytown

nm


----------



## Nightchill

You're not a knight in shining armor...get off the horse!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Go outside, you are clouding up my thinking space.


----------



## spookyfornever

Knight of Ender said:


> I'm the rarest personality type. There must be something special about me!


Yes, very special. *Hands you your helmet*


----------



## FX

spookyfornever said:


> Yes, very special. *Hands you your helmet*


INTP, you have so much potential. Stop wasting it on playing video games.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Intp stop reading the physics book


----------



## FX

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Intp stop reading the physics book


*looks at signature*
*looks at profile*
*backs away slowly*

Wh... what the hell are you?! :shocked:


----------



## Runade

Stop thinking of ideas and saying you will carry them out then suddenly abandon them.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

Runade said:


> Stop thinking of ideas and saying you will carry them out then suddenly abandon them.


Hey, _you're_ the type of person who's all about using proper methods to achieve success, so what's _your_ problem with the brainstorming phase?


----------



## FX

Chained Divinity said:


> Hey, _you're_ the type of person who's all about using proper methods to achieve success, so what's _your_ problem with the brainstorming phase?


INTP, stop procrastinating with schoolwork.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

Foxical said:


> INTP, stop procrastinating with schoolwork.



You know, I think you're using me as a distraction from your own, INTP.


----------



## metaphor

INTP, I demand you do my math HW :happy:


----------



## smokingpacman

INFP get you head out of the clouds and be realistic.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Hugs for all!

Twitch


----------



## RefuseToBackDown

*INFJ, insult that ENTP







.*
I'm sure it won't kill his ego. An ENTP's ego is too big to burst.


----------



## ChaosEpsilon

I have nothing bad to say about you. You have the most superior personality type


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

RefuseToBackDown said:


> *INFJ, insult that ENTP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*
> I'm sure it won't kill his ego. An ENTP's ego is too big to burst.


I do not wish to destroy him, for while as annoying as he is, there are not millions to replace him as there are of you.
Your destruction is like that of an ant. I'll let you ruminate on that for a while.



ChaosEpsilon said:


> I have nothing bad to say about you. You have the most superior personality type


Seeing an ISTP brown nose is like watching a dog lick another dog's rectal sphincter. Disgusting, yet slightly intriguing in the other dog's lack of perturbance.

Twitch


----------



## metaphor

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> I do not wish to destroy him, for while as annoying as he is, there are not millions to replace him as there are of you.
> Your destruction is like that of an ant. I'll let you ruminate on that for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing an ISTP brown nose is like watching a dog lick another dog's rectal sphincter. Disgusting, yet slightly intriguing in the other dog's lack of perturbance.
> 
> Twitch


You're too much


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

limitlesshorizons said:


> You're too much


That is what she said...

Twitch


----------



## Brian1

I know the rules of the game are to insult the personality above you.....I just don't think an INFJ is really the vehicle of dominance in the pushing around others department. Being pushed around, oh I could see that...but the first one.... Which begs the question, how does an INFJ insult the previous personality?


----------



## metaphor

Brian1 said:


> I know the rules of the game are to insult the personality above you.....I just don't think an INFJ is really the vehicle of dominance in the pushing around others department. Being pushed around, oh I could see that...but the first one.... Which begs the question, how does an INFJ insult the previous personality?


Maybe he's in disguise? :laughing:


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Brian1 said:


> I know the rules of the game are to insult the personality above you.....I just don't think an INFJ is really the vehicle of dominance in the pushing around others department. Being pushed around, oh I could see that...but the first one.... Which begs the question, how does an INFJ insult the previous personality?


See above.

Twitch


----------



## Sporadic Aura

INFJ's always think they are so unique. What happens now though?

Twitch


----------



## spookyfornever

Sporadic Aura said:


> INFJ's always think they are so unique. What happens now though?
> 
> Twitch


Why do you care? go build a giant robot out of hot wheels or something


----------



## infphile

How is this thread still alive?

Should offer a criticism. Ok. I ask the same question about INTPs.


----------



## herinb

Hmmmm...I like NFs.

But you tend to be very sensitive.


----------



## adam1010

jeez, sometimes people don't like to be controlled and dominated ENTJ, do you even have a heart?


----------



## adam1010

...i mean that within the parameters of the feed, not genuinely


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

adam1010 said:


> jeez, sometimes people don't like to be controlled and dominated ENTJ, do you even have a heart?



I'm pretty sure his heart broke when you tried to use it for that grenade launcher idea of yours. 

Which reminds me--check with the people with more restraint before you use stuff, _sir_.


----------



## herinb

@ENTP You guys talk A LOT. Some of your plans are quite good, would you mind following through, though? :wink:
@INTP...the one INTP I know really needs to communicate more logically. I know there's a lot going on in there, but you've got to put it into words, bro.


----------



## OneCoffeePlease

Silence @herinb, you never plan enough.


----------



## litok

The only problem is you only analyze... Must the INFJs always be the only ones with balanced analysis and actually getting things done?


----------



## adam1010

litok said:


> The only problem is you only analyze... Must the INFJs always be the only ones with balanced analysis and actually getting things done?


 if the plan goes entirely according to plan and you don't end up breaking up in tears about some irrelevant thing, that is


----------



## Tzara

adam1010 said:


> if the plan.. wait.. what plan? you will end up breaking some irrelevant things, that is it


Fixed that for ENTPs


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Tzara said:


> Fixed that for ENTPs


You mean reinventing Mr. Entp visionary?


----------



## adam1010

Tzara said:


> ENTPs


^Both self centred AND nonsensical, nice going Tzara


----------



## herinb

Tzara said:


> Fixed that for ENTPs


Yeah, you know that time we planned to take over the company? Here I am in my CEO suite, and there you are, still practicing with your high school band and getting high in your mom's garage.


----------



## adam1010

herinb said:


> Yeah, you know that time we planned to take over the company? Here I am in my CEO suite, and there you are, still practicing with your high school band and getting high in your mom's garage.


No, there you are _planning_ to get to the CEO suite but never quite managing it, whilst we ENTPs are happy with both ourselves and the moment


----------



## SweetPickles

@_herinb_
You almost have to be a CEO to finally justify to yourself why people don't like you. They are obviously jealous, always have been....yep that's right. I am right!!!!

(sorry that was over the top and don't know you, just going by type stereotypes ::runs:

@_adam1010_
I am smart! I am smart! I am smart! I can do anything an ENTJ can do...I am smart! ::sigh:: I'm horny.


----------



## Tzara

MelanieM said:


> You almost have to be a CEO to finally justify to yourself why people don't like you. They are obviously jealous, always have been....yep that's right. I am right!!!!


You dont seem to understand her intentions but here is another perspective:

Haaaaaave you met freud? I think you guys will fit perfectly together.



herinb said:


> Yeah, you know that time we planned to take over the company? Here I am in my CEO suite, and there you are, still practicing with your high school band and getting high in your mom's garage.


You see,.. you dont plan to take over a company with an ENTP. Because once you do that, you automatically guarantee chaos. But keep up the non-quick thinking and planning :kitteh:

Also, Im in collage
Also, I will take over my fathers company.
Also, I was never in a band.
Also, *and MOST importantly,* my mother doesnt have a garage



adam1010 said:


> ^Both self centred AND nonsensical, nice going Tzara


Thanks! :kitteh:



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You mean reinventing Mr. Entp visionary?


atleast im not uninventing

Wow.. that post got a lot of attention so quickly..


----------



## SweetPickles

Tzara said:


> You dont seem to understand her intentions but here is another perspective:
> 
> Haaaaaave you met freud? I think you guys will fit perfectly together.
> 
> ..


Hmmm broad statement while achieving to look somewhat clever, if no one laughs - it proves my intelligence, if people do laugh then it proves my clever knife-sharp wit and I still look smart. It works every-time...right? Thank God for Freud! Those zingers sting! Meanwhile I'm still really horny.


----------



## Tzara

@MelanieM

Id say, "niiice, i like the way you think."

but really im afraid you will fall in love with me if I say that.


----------



## SweetPickles

You would be afraid of someone falling in love with you, common ENTP problem

(don't worry) 



(you must be pretending to be an ENTP now bc that wasn't INFPish)


----------



## TheISO

You INFPs naively believe that all humans are born kind and compassionate.


----------



## SweetPickles

You INTJs are always annoyingly right, give it a rest. Stop killing INFP dreams


----------



## onyxbrain

An INFP WOULD respond to criticism with a compliment.


----------



## SweetPickles

An INTP (and INTJ) would think that telling an INFP she sees the best in people is an insult. 

I know you NTs can do better, easy target here. I know you won't lose sleep if you hurt my feelings lol.


----------



## FX

MelanieM said:


> An INTP (and INTJ) would think that telling an INFP she sees the best in people is an insult.
> 
> I know you NTs can do better, easy target here. *I know you won't lose sleep if you hurt my feelings lol.*


You'd be quite wrong in my case. =S


----------



## TheISO

You INTPs( INFPs as well) never have the determination to turn your dreams and plans into reality.


----------



## FX

TheISO said:


> You INTPs( INFPs as well) never have the determination to turn your dreams and plans into reality.


At least we don't trod over other people's dreams in our attempts to do so.


----------



## SweetPickles

Foxical Paradox said:


> At least we don't trod over other people's dreams in our attempts to do so.


YEAH! We tread over our OWN so there!!!!


----------



## JustBob31459

spookyfornever said:


> What is not next now, how can next be what? or do you mean that what is now next?


So now is next what was in the past next to now; unless you do not believe that time is an arrow function; in which case everything is next to now and nothing is next to now; depending on point of view; but can there really be a point of view beside the plane of time; and if so, how can it persieve anything within that plain. And what if everything has its own time; how can we determine the now of separate entities.

Okay, had enough word salad, what's desert


*I know it is dessert


----------



## FX

spookyfornever said:


> What is not next now, how can next be what? or do you mean that what is now next?


In this case, "next thing we know" is an idiomatic expression referring to an arbitrary acquisition of knowledge in the unspecified future. But I assume you didn't know this, seeing that you don't bother with such trivial things.


----------



## FX

spookyfornever said:


> What would you care? even if you were a human rather than a vulpine being, INTPs aren't human anyways
> Now, pay attention children, jake is going to teach. #2 pencils and shock collars are mandatory.
> I took "so what is next now?" as a question in which they asked if "what" now meant "next". I corrected them, as if next was what. Secondly, I interpreted is as them asking what was next, as in what would happen next in the order. If so, how could you ask "what was before what?" when referring to a list in which "what" is the current item.
> 
> 
> The best part of this?
> A) if you think through it (you may have to make a few diagrams) it makes sense
> B) I came up with these, to intentionally confuse, and I'm not even stoned XD


I did understand what you meant; I was just poking fun at how you worded it. =3


----------



## spookyfornever

Scianto said:


> So now is next what was in the past next to now; unless you do not believe that time is an arrow function; in which case everything is next to now and nothing is next to now; depending on point of view; but can there really be a point of view beside the plane of time; and if so, how can it persieve anything within that plain. And what if everything has its own time; how can we determine the now of separate entities.
> 
> Okay, had enough word salad, what's desert
> 
> 
> *I know it is dessert


God I love you people. I was going to bring this up as well. If "what" is now "Next", and "What" is now next on the list, that means "next is now what" but if on the list "what" is next, how can "What" be now?


----------



## spookyfornever

I just showed my ENTP friend this little discussion and she walked away with a glazed expression, went to the window, and said "Its a beautiful day outside"


----------



## FX

spookyfornever said:


> I just showed my ENTP friend this little discussion and she walked away with a glazed expression, went to the window, and said "Its a beautiful day outside"


Haha, nice. =D


----------



## JustBob31459

spookyfornever said:


> I just showed my ENTP friend this little discussion and she walked away with a glazed expression, went to the window, and said "Its a beautiful day outside"


take her clue...


----------



## spookyfornever

INTP: The most brilliant, clever, and amusing type..........and no one to share it with.


----------



## spookyfornever

Scianto said:


> take her clue...


But outside is boring. also, i'm in school.


----------



## JustBob31459

spookyfornever said:


> But outside is boring. also, i'm in school.


weak arguments. How can outside be more boring than school; unless you are at the school library.
Also being in school is a fact, not an argument.


----------



## FX

Scianto said:


> weak arguments. How can outside be more boring than school; unless you are at the school library.
> Also being in school is a fact, not an argument.


An INTP that doesn't find learning about things interesting! :shocked:


----------



## FX

Foxical Paradox said:


> An INTP that doesn't find learning about things interesting! :shocked:


Nah, I kid. School isn't actually all that interesting to me, either. =P


----------



## litok

spookyfornever said:


> INTP: The most brilliant, clever, and amusing type..........and no one to share it with.



Don't worry! I will figure you out! D


----------



## FX

Scianto said:


> weak arguments. How can outside be more boring than school; unless you are at the school library.
> Also being in school is a fact, not an argument.


Still, outside can be very boring indeed; I thought you'd know this, INTP.


----------



## JustBob31459

Foxical Paradox said:


> An INTP that doesn't find learning about things interesting! :shocked:


Being in a classroom listening to someone with a personality type suitable for handling students hardly can be effective in teaching an INTP.
Also, there is no use in learning random things, hence, that is what the library is for; so you can learn useful things.


----------



## spookyfornever

litok said:


> Don't worry! I will figure you out! D


do so, and you shall be disfigured


----------



## FX

Scianto said:


> Being in a classroom listening to someone with a personality type suitable for handling students hardly can be effective in teaching an INTP.
> Also, there is no use in learning random things, hence, that is what the library is for; so you can learn useful things.


Yeah, that argument was extremely bad on my part. I should be ashamed of myself. x.x


----------



## litok

Scianto said:


> Being in a classroom listening to someone with a personality type suitable for handling students hardly can be effective in teaching an INTP.
> Also, there is no use in learning random things, hence, that is what the library is for; so you can learn useful things.


\(.__.)/ But then, the Internets! Where learning new things is literally just a click away <3

en.wikipedia.org
google.com

^ This should get you started


----------



## Tzara

INFJs, they think Wikipedia has correct information.


----------



## JustBob31459

litok said:


> Don't worry! I will figure you out! D


Challenge accepted; try :evil grin:


----------



## JustBob31459

metaphor said:


> Like how to appear less awkward in social interactions?
> 
> (As if I'm not guilty of this myself)


I must the only one INTP person in the world that is actually (mis)perceived as extrovert, decent fashion sense, being eloquent, manipulative, and empathic?

No really I'm an INTP at heart; but for some reason it doesn't show IRL


----------



## spookyfornever

Foxical Paradox said:


> The INTP typological anthem:


Damn school wifi, blocking my amusement. I really do need to work on hacking it..........
ah well, the school day is done. i bid you farewell, various semi-human creatures.


----------



## metaphor

So INTPs are the ultimate Pokemon geeks. Not surprised :tongue:
That 'anthem' brings back so many memories oh my god.


----------



## FX

Scianto said:


> I must the only one INTP person in the world that is actually (miss) perceived as extrovert, decent fashion sense, being eloquent, manipulative, and empathic?


Subtract everything but the first and the last item from that list, and you've more or less summed me up. I've been typed as ENTP before, and my introversion/extraversion scores _are_ fairly close.


----------



## metaphor

Scianto said:


> I must the only one INTP person in the world that is actually (mis)perceived as extrovert, decent fashion sense, being eloquent, manipulative, and empathic?
> 
> No really I'm an INTP at heart; but for some reason it doesn't show IRL


Darn it! So you don't dress like: 

* *














Well, I guess it all comes down to preferences. You might be perceived as an extrovert (as I am sometimes) but ultimately it'll always narrow down to the one you feel most comfortable with. 

I know some pretty empathetic INTPs, they just suck at expressing their feelings/emotions. :tongue:


----------



## JustBob31459

Foxical Paradox said:


> Subtract everything but the first and the last item from that list, and you've more or less summed me up. I've been typed as ENTP before, and my introversion/extraversion scores _are_ fairly close.


Well, that is funny both my Introversion 88% and intuition 86% are very high.
But there may be a reason for my introversion.

Also I'm totally not shy and can blow over ENTJ and ENTP personality types in a discussion.

But yeah, sometimes I feel like I have a dual set of personalities; or more like a satin cloth of a second personality type overlaying my primairy INTP personality.


----------



## Tranquility

I wanna be... the very best...


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Silly INTPs. Don't you have stuttering to get back to? :kitteh:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

EthereaEthos said:


> I wanna be... the very best...





ENTrePeneur said:


> Silly INTPs. Don't you have stuttering to get back to? :kitteh:


And... :ninja:'d...

>.<

I guess that's what I get for leaving for so long.

Anyways, I'm back! Did y'all wannabe critics miss your master? :kitteh:


----------



## metaphor

ENTrePeneur said:


> And... :ninja:'d...
> 
> >.<
> 
> I guess that's what I get for leaving for so long.
> 
> Anyways, I'm back! Did y'all wannabe critics miss your master? :kitteh:



Master of what? Horniness?


----------



## Tranquility

ENTrePeneur said:


> And... :ninja:'d...
> 
> >.<
> 
> I guess that's what I get for leaving for so long.
> 
> Anyways, I'm back! Did y'all wannabe critics miss your master? :kitteh:


Hello there, Mr. M.


----------



## JustBob31459

ENTrePeneur said:


> And... :ninja:'d...
> 
> >.<
> 
> I guess that's what I get for leaving for so long.
> 
> Anyways, I'm back! Did y'all wannabe critics miss your master? :kitteh:


ENTP's are so cute; if not enough attention they will self reference; only if only they could complete what they started...


----------



## litok

ENTrePeneur said:


> And... :ninja:'d...
> 
> >.<
> 
> I guess that's what I get for leaving for so long.
> 
> Anyways, I'm back! Did y'all wannabe critics miss your master? :kitteh:


Not in the least...


----------



## Tranquility

Scianto said:


> ENTP's are so cute; if not enough attention they will self reference; only if only they could complete what they started...


Look who's talking, absent-minded professor. :tongue:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

metaphor said:


> Master of what? Horniness?


If you call a single horn on the top of my equestrian head horny, yep. :kitteh:



EthereaEthos said:


> Hello there, Mr. M.


And hello to you as well!



Scianto said:


> ENTP's are so cute; if not enough attention they will self reference; only if only they could complete what they started...


Oh! So you've learned to talk since we last spoke! Ok, so here's step two: Learn to understand what you're saying. :kitteh:


----------



## Tranquility

ENTrePeneur said:


> If you call a single horn on the top of my equestrian head horny, yep. :kitteh:
> 
> 
> 
> And hello to you as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! So you've learned to talk since we last spoke! Ok, so here's step two: Learn to understand what you're saying. :kitteh:


Ah, still the same offensive braggart we know and love... :tongue:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

litok said:


> Not in the least...


*sigh*

SO much to learn.

I guess this kind of response was to be expected from someone of your type. :sad:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

EthereaEthos said:


> Ah, still the same offensive braggart we know and love... :tongue:


Silly INFJ, you're supposed to be criticizing people here. Those are all compliments. :kitteh:


----------



## Tranquility

ENTrePeneur said:


> Silly INFJ, you're supposed to be criticizing people here. Those are all compliments. :kitteh:


I'm sorry, I meant to say... welcome, altruistic and friendly monk who gives his goods for the needs of others!


----------



## JustBob31459

ENTrePeneur said:


> Oh! So you've learned to talk since we last spoke! Ok, so here's step two: Learn to understand what you're saying. :kitteh:


ohh, sorry; my statment contained emotion; It must have got lost in translation.

Are you still here are did you get bored again?


----------



## Dabbling

:kitteh:


ENTrePeneur said:


> :laughing: Learn to spend less time Ni-ing, INTJ.


Better than wasting time adding in little emoticons... :kitteh:

I'm horrified to discover how well suited to this thread I am! :dry:


----------



## JustBob31459

ENTrePeneur said:


> Nice to meet you too.
> 
> Confused as usual, INTP? I understand. And slightly jealous, too. But it's ok. Most people are jealous of me.
> 
> (also.. you might want to work on your arguing skills a little bit.. your argument is so full of holes there's not much material there. :wink
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing: Learn to spend less time Ni-ing, INTJ.


Make yourself useful and point out some of those holes; ow wait, nevermind; well we'll find an INTJ to do it

In mean time do you want to continue to blow out air, or is your inner self fulfilled enough by your own arguments?


----------



## Dabbling

Scianto said:


> Make yourself useful and point out some of those holes; ow wait, nevermind; well we'll find an INTJ to do it
> 
> In mean time do you want to continue to blow out air, or is your inner self fulfilled enough by your own arguments?


I'm surprised how you manage to stay within the word limit, INTP. You're doing a great job.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Dabbling said:


> :kitteh:
> 
> Better than wasting time adding in little emoticons... :kitteh:
> 
> I'm horrified to discover how well suited to this thread I am! :dry:


That's a good thing! Don't be sad.



Scianto said:


> Make yourself useful and point out some of those holes; ow wait, nevermind; well we'll find an INTJ to do it
> 
> In mean time do you want to continue to blow out air, or is your inner self fulfilled enough by your own arguments?


*sigh*

You have much to learn. You try too hard, my friend. Far too hard. :kitteh:


----------



## Dabbling

ENTrePeneur said:


> Typical INTJ always the flirt. :wink:


Hahaha...projecting again, ENTP?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Dabbling said:


> I'm surprised how you manage to stay within the word limit, INTP. You're doing a great job.


Now if only he could learn to make his words mean something...


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Dabbling said:


> Hahaha...projecting again, ENTP?


As always. :wink:


----------



## Dabbling

ENTrePeneur said:


> That's a good thing! Don't be sad.


Try and add some content to this banality, ENTP... <3


----------



## litok

@ENTrePeneur Okay, I'm impressed now, You sir are witty. :kitteh:


----------



## Dabbling

ENTrePeneur said:


> As always. :wink:


As always...hmm, at first glance I thought you had broken the rules of the game there...just a shallow quick brush off...

But now I look more closely I do see a reference to the steadfast faithfulness and careful testing of the INTJ approach to life...

So thanks for the compliment ENTP...


----------



## Dabbling

litok said:


> @ENTrePeneur Okay, I'm impressed now, You sir are witty. :kitteh:


Don't fall for him too quickly, INFJ!


----------



## litok

Dabbling said:


> Don't fall for him too quickly, INFJ!


Does he bite?!?! :shocked:

*Holds out cookies at the end of a stick*


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Dabbling said:


> Try and add some content to this banality, ENTP... <3


Read deeper. Everything I write is original. :wink:


litok said:


> @_ENTrePeneur_ Okay, I'm impressed now, You sir are witty. :kitteh:


What can I say? I guess this comes naturally to me...

I just have to say I feel rather sorry for the poor INTP who has to think hard about all his responses.. 



Dabbling said:


> As always...hmm, at first glance I thought you had broken the rules of the game there...just a shallow quick brush off...
> 
> But now I look more closely I do see a reference to the steadfast faithfulness and careful testing of the INTJ approach to life...
> 
> So thanks for the compliment ENTP...


No problem. :wink:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Dabbling said:


> Don't fall for him too quickly, INFJ!


Why not? You want me all to yourself?



litok said:


> Does he bite?!?! :shocked:


Only one for every 8 bits. :kitteh:


----------



## Dabbling

litok said:


> Does he bite?!?! :shocked:
> 
> *Holds out cookies at the end of a stick*


Yum, thanks. I dunno. Ask him....


----------



## JustBob31459

ENTrePeneur said:


> That's a good thing! Don't be sad.
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> You have much to learn. You try too hard, my friend. Far too hard. :kitteh:


This is actually the fun part; everyone who isn't oblivious to F and S would know who is in the lead here


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Dabbling said:


> Yum, thanks. I dunno. Ask him....


Those were mine! :shocked:



Scianto said:


> This is actually the fun part; everyone who isn't oblivious to F and S would know who is in the lead here


I think it's obvious to them, too. :kitteh:


----------



## litok

Dabbling said:


> Yum, thanks. I dunno. Ask him....


.__.)/ Well that cookie was for the ENTP but... I guess you can eat it... *Feeds the wild INTJ more cookies*



> Only one for every 8 bits


Would that make ENFPs a gigabyte.... o-o


----------



## JustBob31459

ENTrePeneur said:


> Those were mine! :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's obvious to them, too. :kitteh:


Indeed, do you wish to make a last statement of your grandeur?


----------



## Dabbling

ENTrePeneur said:


> Why not? You want me all to yourself?


You flatter yourself, my friend.


----------



## litok

Dabbling said:


> You put a :dry: instead of the word late. Careless use of emoticons, I would say, could I be bothered to discuss with you...


The secret to having a lasting conversation with an INTJ is having both usable knowledge to their level, and cookies... The second is vital.


----------



## Dabbling

litok said:


> I have the more cookies... *Gives Wild INTJ more cookies*


Wow, thanks...hunger is a feeling, right? I definitely have feelings in that case.

Wild? Not compared to the depth of wild passions that secretly beats in the heart of the INFJ...right?


----------



## Tranquility

Dabbling said:


> Wow, thanks...hunger is a feeling, right? I definitely have feelings in that case.
> 
> Wild? Not compared to the depth of wild passions that secretly beats in the heart of the INFJ...right?


*Tackles INTJ and steals cookies*

Seeyah, suckahs! 

*Runs off*


----------



## Dabbling

Scianto said:


> And still somewhere deep down you want too, even if all your logic tries to wipe that thought away.


Huh? You ever listened to an INTJ? Or did you just talk? :wink:


----------



## litok

Dabbling said:


> Wow, thanks...hunger is a feeling, right? I definitely have feelings in that case.
> 
> Wild? Not compared to the depth of wild passions that secretly beats in the heart of the INFJ...right?


See, you INTJs deep down inside (A.k.a the stomach) have feeling too! :blushed:

Depends on your definition of wild. My passions and imagination are out of this world  (Pun intended)


----------



## Dabbling

ENTrePeneur said:


> Thank you! *waites happily*


The secret to getting cookies and to being in demand, ENTP, which is your holy grail, is to provide both wit and relevance... <3


----------



## litok

EthereaEthos said:


> *Tackles INTJ and steals cookies*
> 
> Seeyah, suckahs!
> 
> *Runs off*


...He did not just :shocked:

*Calls a hitman*


----------



## Tranquility

litok said:


> ...He did not just :shocked:
> 
> *Calls a hitman*


You wouldn't hitman a lady! :shocked:


----------



## Dabbling

EthereaEthos said:


> *Tackles INTJ and steals cookies*
> 
> Seeyah, suckahs!
> 
> *Runs off*


What? Can't even answer this unknown personality type! And he /she / it broke thread rules by not criticising my personality type. *sinks into deep hole of self analysis* maybe I don't even have a valid personality type...

Boo hoo! I need an ENFP! @FePa ? <3


----------



## JustBob31459

Dabbling said:


> Huh? You ever listened to an INTJ? Or did you just talk? :wink:


I'm not sure actually, I tried to listen; but there is kind off a veil of paranoia shielding of what lays beneath.
So it is highly possible I just talked.
But the most beautifull thing is that unlike the voice, the body language of an INTJ reads like a book when you throw pebbles in the deep water they are.
Only throwing pebbles can upset them sometimes.


----------



## litok

EthereaEthos said:


> You wouldn't hitman a lady! :shocked:


Sorry, you do the crime I call a hitman for the greater good :crying:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Dabbling said:


> Wild? Not compared to the depth of wild passions that secretly beats in the heart of the INFJ...right?


But that's one of the things that makes them beautiful.. :blushed: <3



EthereaEthos said:


> *Tackles INTJ and steals cookies*
> 
> Seeyah, suckahs!
> 
> *Runs off*


Yeah! Take her cookies!

*munches happily on a cookie while watching you stumble over each other to get the other cookies*



Dabbling said:


> The secret to getting cookies and to being in demand, ENTP, which is your holy grail, is to provide both wit and relevance... <3


The first I excel in. The second.. not so much. :kitteh:



litok said:


> ...He did not just :shocked:
> 
> *Calls a hitman*


That's a girl!


----------



## Tzara

This thread moves way too fast, I cant even catch up


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Dabbling said:


> What? Can't even answer this unknown personality type! And he /she / it broke thread rules by not criticising my personality type. *sinks into deep hole of self analysis* maybe I don't even have a valid personality type...
> 
> Boo hoo! I need an ENFP! @_FePa_ ? <3


She's an INFJ! Which means there's nothing there to criticize. :blushed:


----------



## Dabbling

EthereaEthos said:


> You wouldn't hitman a lady! :shocked:


Okay, gonna guess. ESFJ?

Filthy rotten scoundrel...that's not the actions of a lady...

*starts sneaking up behind @EthereaEthos


----------



## litok

...Fine... *Calls a hitwoman* <3


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Tzara said:


> This thread moves way too fast, I cant even catch up


:laughing: Ikr.. isn't it wonderful?


----------



## Dabbling

ENTrePeneur said:


> She's an INFJ! Which means there's nothing there to criticize. :blushed:


Whoa, don't stereotype so simplistically, ENTP. There's plenty I could mention about INFJs...


----------



## FX

EthereaEthos said:


> You wouldn't hitman a lady! :shocked:


Why not? Gender equality, right?


----------



## Tzara

WTF guys.. *mechanic* you dont call them that.. Havent you ever hired one?.. Oh.. right.


----------



## Tranquility

Dabbling said:


> Okay, gonna guess. ESFJ?
> 
> Filthy rotten scoundrel...that's not the actions of a lady...
> 
> *starts sneaking up behind @EthereaEthos


ESFJ?!?! Am not! :crying:

*Munches cookies hollowly while contemplating the frailty of others' perception of myself*


----------



## Dabbling

Tzara said:


> This thread moves way too fast, I cant even catch up


You need an ENTP...gigabytes per second of inanity....oh, sorry, I see you are one yourself.


----------



## litok

Dabbling said:


> Whoa, don't stereotype so simplistically, ENTP. There's plenty I could mention about INFJs...


Come at me bro 

I mean malady <3


----------



## Tzara

@Dabbling
Duuuh.


----------



## Dabbling

Foxical Paradox said:


> Why not? Gender equality, right?


Where's that INTP gone when we need definition analysis? 

Okay...hit man a lady? Hit lady a man?

Both or neither?

PS Foxy, I can't play with you since I don't know your 'type'. Unfortunately, I'm beginning to wonder whether I know it 'only too well'...


----------



## litok

EthereaEthos said:


> ESFJ?!?! Am not! :crying:
> 
> *Munches cookies hollowly while contemplating the frailty of others' perception of myself*


*Calls off hitwoman and starts throwing cookies at @EthereaEthos


----------



## Dabbling

EthereaEthos said:


> ESFJ?!?! Am not! :crying:
> 
> *Munches cookies hollowly while contemplating the frailty of others' perception of myself*


I was half right, and I'll forgive you if you share nicely...


----------



## Dabbling

Tzara said:


> @Dabbling
> Duuuh.


To what insight of mine do you refer and need more elucidation, ENTP? Or have you moved on to chat to another person already?


----------



## Tranquility

Dabbling said:


> I was half right, and I'll forgive you if you share nicely...


My cookies! *hordes them*


----------



## Dabbling

Dabbling said:


> To what insight of mine do you refer and need more elucidation, ENTP? Or have you moved on to chat to another person already?


Some people just don't get irony, do they?
Much easier to discuss with myself...


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Dabbling said:


> Where's that INTP gone when we need definition analysis?
> 
> Okay...hit man a lady? Hit lady a man?
> 
> Both or neither?
> 
> PS Foxy, I can't play with you since I don't know your 'type'. Unfortunately, I'm beginning to wonder whether I know it 'only too well'...


Fox is an INTP


----------



## litok

EthereaEthos said:


> My cookies! *hordes them*


:crying: Can't we just share the cookies? :sad:


----------



## FX

Dabbling said:


> Where's that INTP gone when we need definition analysis?
> 
> Okay...hit man a lady? Hit lady a man?
> 
> Both or neither?
> 
> PS Foxy, I can't play with you since I don't know your 'type'. Unfortunately, I'm beginning to wonder whether I know it 'only too well'...


We start by defining hitman and hitwoman as verbs describing the act of a hired killer killing a specific target, with the gender of the killer being male or female respectively. By gender equality, a hitman can hitman a man or a woman; likewise, a hitwoman can hitwoman a man or a woman. Equal rights. =3


----------



## Dabbling

EthereaEthos said:


> My cookies! *hordes them*


Well, I have a secret supply of chocolate I could let you have...*waves chocolate temptingly, while trying to grab cookies*

Produces icecream and chocolate sauce from another pocket and settles down happily.

I'm self sufficient you see...and weak Se..I need icecream when I get upset...


----------



## Tzara

Dabbling said:


> To what insight of mine do you refer and need more elucidation, ENTP? Or have you moved on to chat to another person already?


I would if entre wasnt post-storming in all threads.. 
Can you elucidate what elucidation means? I'm not familiar with useless, yet fancy INTJ words.


----------



## FX

Foxical Paradox said:


> We start by defining hitman and hitwoman as verbs describing the act of a hired killer killing a specific target, with the gender of the killer being male or female respectively. By gender equality, a hitman can hitman a man or a woman; likewise, a hitwoman can hitwoman a man or a woman. Equal rights. =3


However, for true gender neutrality, we can further simplify the noun and verb to hitperson. A hitperson can hitperson a person. This is a much more elegant definition and avoids complicating terminology.


----------



## Tzara

Foxical Paradox said:


> .
> 
> 
> Foxical Paradox said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Foxical Paradox said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Foxical Paradox said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oh dont mind me, Im just checking if I can quote Foxical talking to himself. Because true INTPs always talk to themselves, even when surrounded with other people to talk to.


----------



## FX

Tzara said:


> Oh dont mind me, Im just checking if I can quote Foxical talking to himself. Because true INTPs always talk to themselves, even when surrounded with other people to talk to.


And ENTPs don't? I'm surprised. :tongue:


----------



## litok

Tzara said:


> Oh dont mind me, Im just checking if I can quote Foxical talking to himself. Because true INTPs always talk to themselves, even when surrounded with other people to talk to.


Of course the said individuals talks to themselves... Sometimes they needs an experts opinion :laughing:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

litok said:


> Of course she talks to herself... Sometimes she needs an experts opinion :laughing:


:laughing: Foxxy's a guy. XD


----------



## FX

litok said:


> @ENTrePeneur I also from the impression you gave me think you're more of an ENFP :kitteh:
> 
> I was actually thinking "Wow, I'm actually getting a friendly impression from ENTP". Sorry ENTPs! I don't hate you <3


I usually get friendly impressions from the ENTPs around this forum; maybe it's just me? =S


----------



## ENTrePreneur

AAADD said:


> EVERYTAHING! you post. Reminds me of ENFP
> 
> I am not good in explaining this stuff, while I keep forgetting those descriptions, but when playing Mafia your Fi really comes out. You say this and people have to agree with you just on your word, and you can get upset when they don't...





AAADD said:


> Oh okay,
> 
> See, I told you I keep forgetting those descriptions! :blushed: That's why I can't explain, while I mix things up...
> 
> 
> Ah yes, I see I left out the Fi related part in my previous reply. Oh well, whateves.


So I am or am not an ENFP according to you?



litok said:


> @_ENTrePeneur_ I also from the impression you gave me think you're more of an ENFP :kitteh:
> 
> I was actually thinking "Wow, I'm actually getting a friendly impression from ENTP". Sorry ENTPs! I don't hate you <3


Hm. *thinks hard*


----------



## Tranquility

ENTrePeneur said:


> So I am or am not an ENFP according to you?
> 
> 
> 
> Hm. *thinks hard*


Take my newest survey in the MBTI section: Just a Survey. 3.0 is on page 14.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

EthereaEthos said:


> Take my newest survey in the MBTI section: Just a Survey. 3.0 is on page 14.


Will do. :wink:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

EthereaEthos said:


> Take my newest survey in the MBTI section: Just a Survey. 3.0 is on page 14.


I couldn't find it...

link me?


----------



## FX

@EthereaEthos, @ENTrePeneur: Is this it?


----------



## Tranquility

ENTrePeneur said:


> I couldn't find it...
> 
> link me?


Er, on my kindle. Check my recently started threads on my profile.


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical Paradox said:


> @EthereaEthos, @ENTrePeneur: Is this it?


Yup!


----------



## litok

Foxical Paradox said:


> I usually get friendly impressions from the ENTPs around this forum; maybe it's just me? =S


Not that I get unfriendly impressions, just not overly friendly ether :3


----------



## FX

litok said:


> Not that I get unfriendly impressions, just not overly friendly ether :3


Hm, I see. ^^ Maybe that kind of impression is something I expect, since I'm an xNTP myself... I dunno.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Oh look! I'm an INTJ!

I automatically win.


----------



## FX

ENTrePeneur said:


> Oh look! I'm an INTJ!
> 
> I automatically win.


Stop confusing me with all these type changes. 

:tongue:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Foxical Paradox said:


> Stop confusing me with all these type changes.
> 
> :tongue:


:kitteh:

But it's fun!

Also...
@EthereaEthos...

I love the new type. ESTJ? So hot. :tongue:


----------



## Tranquility

ENTrePeneur said:


> :kitteh:
> 
> But it's fun!
> 
> Also...
> @EthereaEthos...
> 
> I love the new type. ESTJ? So hot. :tongue:


I put a thread in your forum. It's called Amore. :tongue:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

EthereaEthos said:


> I put a thread in your forum. It's called Amore. :tongue:


B-but.. I'm not an INTP...


----------



## Tranquility

ENTrePeneur said:


> B-but.. I'm not an INTP...


Whoops, thought you were @Foxical Paradox


----------



## ENTrePreneur

EthereaEthos said:


> Whoops, thought you were @_Foxical Paradox_


:laughing:

No problem. :wink:

Besides...

I thought you loved me..


----------



## Tranquility

ENTrePeneur said:


> :laughing:
> 
> No problem. :wink:
> 
> Besides...
> 
> I thought you loved me..


I... do, but why?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

EthereaEthos said:


> I... do, but why?


If you're busy loving all the INTPs... how are you going to have any left over for me?


----------



## O_o

*sniffs* Is... that roleplaying?


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Dabbling said:


> No, since it messes up the reply to the reply...I can only talk to one person at once...being an INTJ...:wink:


So you're incapable of multitasking? 
Really? Sad...

Twitch


----------



## Dabbling

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> So you're incapable of multitasking?
> Really? Sad...
> 
> Twitch


I just like ultimate efficiency. I thought you would too, being Ni, INFJ?


----------



## FX

Dabbling said:


> I just like ultimate efficiency. I thought you would too, being Ni, INFJ?


I'm not sure I understand how it's more efficient to have multiple small posts as opposed to one, large post. Would you care to explain, INTJ?


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Dabbling said:


> I just like ultimate efficiency. I thought you would too, being Ni, INFJ?


How is single tasking ultimate efficiency? 
If I can complete 2 tasks at 90% efficiency in less time span than to do one task at 100%, reset and do the next task at 100%, why would I waste my time doing it one piece at a time?
I thought you were an intuitive, capable of linking multiple ideas and subjects together while processing them simultaneously. Or maybe that's just those of us in the second half of the bell curve...

Twitch


----------



## Thomas60

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> How is single tasking ultimate efficiency?
> If I can complete 2 tasks at 90% efficiency in less time span than to do one task at 100%, reset and do the next task at 100%, why would I waste my time doing it one piece at a time?
> I thought you were an intuitive, capable of linking multiple ideas and subjects together while processing them simultaneously. Or maybe that's just those of us in the second half of the bell curve...
> 
> Twitch


tldr

That's why xD


----------



## Dabbling

Foxical Paradox said:


> I'm not sure I understand how it's more efficient to have multiple small posts as opposed to one, large post. Would you care to explain, INTJ?


It removes the time required for me to correctly delete in my reply to you the answers you wrote in your multi linked post which you did not address to me but to someone else... Is that in INTP speak now?
@TwitchdelaBRAT please refer to this answer.

Can we move on...I grow bored with repetition...


----------



## Dabbling

Dabbling said:


> Can we move on...I grow bored with repetition...


What an excellent idea! What a fascinating person you are, Dabble. Let's chat more...in private...<3


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Dabbling said:


> It won't take you long, ENTP.
> 
> A wife? (Oops, mentioned the unmentionable...why do INTJs take risks like this? Intellectual curiosity I suppose) :dry:


Explain?


----------



## Dabbling

ENTrePeneur said:


> Explain?


How can you have a wife when your relationship status is single? A logical error ensued for this INTJ...


----------



## FePa

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> How is single tasking ultimate efficiency?
> If I can complete 2 tasks at 90% efficiency in less time span than to do one task at 100%, reset and do the next task at 100%, why would I waste my time doing it one piece at a time?
> I thought you were an intuitive, capable of linking multiple ideas and subjects together while processing them simultaneously. Or maybe that's just those of us in the second half of the bell curve...
> 
> Twitch


Speaking of efficiency, why sign off your posts when it's clearly coming from you ?

It's as strange as signing sms messages... or facebook status update...


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Dabbling said:


> How can you have a wife when your relationship status is single? A logical error ensued for this INTJ...


:laughing:

Oops! Forgot to change that. >.<

There we go! Fixed it!


----------



## FePa

ENTrePeneur said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Oops! Forgot to change that. >.<
> 
> There we go! Fixed it!


Still shows married to me...
but being an ENFP, I don't mind the paradox of you having a wife and being single
and this multi personality syndrome that you are presenting...

But if you now decided that you an SF, prepare yourself for the rock shower
:mellow:


----------



## spookyfornever

ENTrePeneur said:


> If you're busy loving all the INTPs... how are you going to have any left over for me?


Silly INTJ, This thread is "Criticize the type above you". Are you admitting that someone is indeed above you?


----------



## metaphor

spookyfornever said:


> Silly INTJ, This thread is "Criticize the type above you". Are you admitting that someone is indeed above you?


Silly INTPs deluding themselves into thinking they're above other types due to their vast knowledge and ability to quickly grasp new concepts. However, please remember that the better person is not the one that possess such knowledge, but instead the one that's willing to share it without patronization. :happy:


----------



## spookyfornever

metaphor said:


> Silly INTPs deluding themselves into thinking they're above other types due to their vast knowledge and ability to quickly grasp new concepts. However, please remember that the better person is not the one that possess such knowledge, but instead the one that's willing to share it without patronization. :happy:


Silly INFP with an inferiority complex. I'm well aware that there are lots of people better than me. You just crossed the line! <<<<(Get it? cause "F" has one line more than "T")


----------



## FX

spookyfornever said:


> Silly INFP with an inferiority complex. I'm well aware that there are lots of people better than me. You just crossed the line! <<<<(Get it? cause "F" has one line more than "T")


INTP, that was a groan-worthy joke. Considering your great intellect, you can surely come up with better than that.


----------



## spookyfornever

Foxical Paradox said:


> INTP, that was a groan-worthy joke. Considering your great intellect, you can surely come up with better than that.


im sorry, what did the fox say?  Puns are my way of amusing myself. and I'll come up with something better later. Can't spell Procrastinate without INTP


----------



## metaphor

spookyfornever said:


> Silly INFP with an inferiority complex. I'm well aware that there are lots of people better than me. You just crossed the line! <<<<(Get it? cause "F" has one line more than "T")


I'm not so sure you're an INTP anymore. :laughing: 



Foxical Paradox said:


> INTP, that was a groan-worthy joke. Considering your great intellect, you can surely come up with better than that.


He pretty much summed it up, listen to your elders Spooky. :happy:


----------



## spookyfornever

Elders? Feh. Rate of cellular decay means nothing. And mentally, I'm already a grumpy old man. I complain endlessly about "kids these days" and im 17 -_- and why would you doubt my INTP-ness? ...........ok, don't say that out loud, it doesn't sound right


----------



## metaphor

spookyfornever said:


> and why would you doubt my INTP-ness? ...........ok, don't say that out loud, it doesn't sound right


That sounds really ENTP. :tongue:


----------



## Tzara

They were real before you evil INFPs ate them all.

Luckily I was able to can some for future preservation.


----------



## zombiefishy

Silly ENTJ who believes INFPs are evil when they really are just full of fluff inside~ :kitteh:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FePa said:


> Still shows married to me...
> but being an ENFP, I don't mind the paradox of you having a wife and being single
> and this multi personality syndrome that you are presenting...
> 
> But if you now decided that you an SF, prepare yourself for the rock shower
> :mellow:


I'm actually still an ENTP. It's evident in my constant trolling through type changing:wink:



spookyfornever said:


> Silly INTJ, This thread is "Criticize the type above you". Are you admitting that someone is indeed above you?


Yep!
A good lesson for you to learn.



Dabbling said:


> So, you are now a different personality type and a different relationship status...anything else you'd like to change around before I describe ENTPs as confusing but fun?


Nope!


----------



## Tranquility

Tzara said:


> They were real before you evil INFPs ate them all.
> 
> Luckily I was able to can some for future preservation.


I actually own this! :laughing:


----------



## FePa

ENTrePeneur said:


> I'm actually still an ENTP. It's evident in my constant trolling through type changing:wink:


as long as it's stablished you are keeping your XY status, it's ok


----------



## JustBob31459

When I look above me I only see assholes
when I look beneath me I only see sh*t


----------



## Tranquility

ENTrePeneur said:


> I'm actually still an ENTP. It's evident in my constant trolling through type changing:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!
> A good lesson for you to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope!


Where does it say your married to @FePa?


----------



## FePa

EthereaEthos said:


> Were does it say your married to @FePa?


Guess it would show in our marriage certificate...


If there was one


----------



## Tranquility

FePa said:


> Guess it would show in our marriage certificate...
> 
> 
> If there was one


I'm quite confused.


----------



## FePa

EthereaEthos said:


> I'm quite confused.


I can imagine
it must be hard not knowing what you are
;-)


We are not married
:kitteh:


----------



## Tranquility

FePa said:


> I can imagine
> it must be hard not knowing what you are
> ;-)
> 
> 
> We are not married
> :kitteh:


I... know who I am, I think... gah, existential crisis!


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Silly @EthereaEthos..

I'm married to you, not FePa.. :laughing: She's just wishing she had me.. XD


----------



## Tranquility

ENTrePeneur said:


> Silly @EthereaEthos..
> 
> I'm married to you, not FePa.. :laughing: She's just wishing she had me.. XD


Oh, ok. :kitteh:


----------



## Tzara

ENTrePeneur said:


> I'm actually still an ENTP. It's evident in my constant trolling through type changing:wink:












ISFJ.. seriously?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Tzara said:


> ISFJ.. seriously?


Yep.

I'm going to go change my name to

ISFreJeneur. :kitteh:


----------



## litok

So many people are changing their types :shocked:
Too much to keep up with :frustrating:

*Ni overloads* <-- This means no more cookies :crying:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

litok said:


> So many people are changing their types :shocked:
> Too much to keep up with :frustrating:
> 
> *Ni overloads* <-- This means no more cookies :crying:



Noo! :shocked:

How can I get you to make cookies again?


----------



## litok

ENTrePeneur said:


> Noo! :shocked:
> 
> How can I get you to make cookies again?


I need green tea :sad:


----------



## Tranquility

litok said:


> I need green tea :sad:


*brews green tea*


----------



## Dabbling

litok said:


> So many people are changing their types :shocked:
> Too much to keep up with :frustrating:
> 
> *Ni overloads* <-- This means no more cookies :crying:


Disaster...never mind INFJ, *my* type never changes, bake *me* some cookies, please! *hugs INFJ from a distance long enough to avoid standing on any landmine*


----------



## ENTrePreneur

litok said:


> An INFJ that won't share his cookies?!?!?! Imposibru!


:sad:



EthereaEthos said:


> I am awestruck and disturbed by the profound affect of subpersonas and urgws on our life. The thought of relations… *shudder*


Touche. :kitteh:



EthereaEthos said:


> Give me the hug. I need physical consolation.


Why? 
*hugs*


----------



## FePa

ENTrePeneur said:


> Why?
> *hugs*


Why are you always asking why ?
Such a typical xXxX, be in doubt

he he he


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FePa said:


> Why are you always asking why ?
> Such a typical xXxX, be in doubt
> 
> he he he


:laughing:

I'm an INFJ.

It means I am always in awe of the wonderful aura of by beautiful bride. :wink:


----------



## FePa

ENTrePeneur said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I'm an INFJ.
> 
> It means I am always in awe of the wonderful aura of by beautiful bride. :wink:


*blushing*
hihihihih

oh I do need an INFJ cuddles today...
*wink wink*


----------



## Tranquility

ENTrePeneur said:


> Why?
> *hugs*


Because I am consistently unsure of myself, need sensual intimacy, and want affirmation that I am loved.


----------



## litok

FePa said:


> NHAC NHAC NHAC NHAC
> 
> While you are there trying to fish an INTJ, I sneaked behind and ate all the cookies !!!
> 
> INFJ are so inattentive... tsk tsk tsk



Actually I have a highly developed Se from martial arts and such ^-^
-Has been known to slap people in the face that try to hug him or sneak up on him out of reflex-


----------



## Tranquility

ENTrePeneur said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I'm an INFJ.
> 
> It means I am always in awe of the wonderful aura of by beautiful bride. :wink:


Did you mean me or FePa? 

There is some serious confusion going on in my head.


----------



## litok

ENTrePeneur said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I'm an INFJ.
> 
> It means I am always in awe of the wonderful aura of *by *beautiful bride. :wink:


You have being an INFJ mastered! All the way down to the accidental typos that almost change the entire sentence! D


----------



## FePa

litok said:


> Actually I have a highly developed Se from martial arts and such ^-^
> -Has been known to slap people in the face that try to hug him or sneak up on him out of reflex-


That would be awesome (and sweaty !) because I'm a fighter too
;-)
What do you do ?


----------



## FePa

EthereaEthos said:


> Did you mean me or FePa?
> 
> There is some serious confusion going on in my head.


er... are you a lady lady ?

Now I am confuse...


----------



## Tranquility

FePa said:


> er... are you a lady lady ?
> 
> Now I am confuse...


What do you mean?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FePa said:


> *blushing*
> hihihihih
> 
> oh I do need an INFJ cuddles today...
> *wink wink*


:laughing:

*sics INFJs on you*










(Psst! I'm not an INFJ. :kitteh:

And Esther's my Bride. :wink



EthereaEthos said:


> Because I am consistently unsure of myself, need sensual intimacy, and want affirmation that I am loved.


Oh.

I love you. <3

*hugs*

You are very special. It is hard for me to give hugs and mean them...

I meant that one. <3


----------



## ENTrePreneur

EthereaEthos said:


> Did you mean me or FePa?
> 
> There is some serious confusion going on in my head.



You. FePa is observing. :kitteh:


----------



## Tranquility

ENTrePeneur said:


> :laughing:
> 
> *sics INFJs on you*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Psst! I'm not an INFJ. :kitteh:
> 
> And Esther's my Bride. :wink
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.
> 
> I love you. <3
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> You are very special. It is hard for me to give hugs and mean them...
> 
> I meant that one. <3


:blushed:

*hugs you back*


----------



## FePa

:angry:

ahm you people should know better then to make an ENFP JEALOUS !!!

:angry:


----------



## Tranquility

FePa said:


> :angry:
> 
> ahm you people should know better then to make an ENFP JEALOUS !!!
> 
> :angry:


----------



## Dabbling

EthereaEthos said:


> Give me the hug. I need physical consolation.


 @FePa, hug this lady please. What are ENFPs for if not to hug?


----------



## Tranquility

Dabbling said:


> @FePa, hug this lady please. What are ENFPs for if not to hug?


So, what type am I, based on your elimination?


----------



## Belzy

*hugs @EthereaEthos*


----------



## FePa

:crying::blushed:

I still have no hugs !!

buuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Belzy

*hugs @FePa*


----------



## Tranquility

FePa said:


> :crying::blushed:
> 
> I still have no hugs !!
> 
> buuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


*hugs @FePa and @AAADD*


----------



## FePa

hummmm...

Blood pressure starting to go down... red eyes turning back to pink...
inner fireplace returning into controlled mode...

roud:


----------



## Belzy

We should have a hug the person above you thread. roud:

or is there one already?


----------



## Tranquility

AAADD said:


> We should have a hug the person above you thread. roud:
> 
> or is there one already?


There is one similar to it.


----------



## Dabbling

litok said:


> Ah, yes! *Gives slightly less wild ENFP chocolate chip cookie*
> 
> 
> "At this step the INTJ knows that they want the cookie but can't quite reach it. Staying calm is key in this situation! Just as approaching a timid cat you must slowly approach being careful not to make any sudden moments"
> *Sneaks up behind INTJ that had her gaze transfixed on the cookie*


Isn't quite so stupid as to be caught by the oldest trick in the book...*steals cookie recipe and starts baking behind the bushes. May not have thought through the practical consequences of such actions, and soon there is a large forest fire going! INTJ emerges, a pathetic sight, carrying many encyclopaedias, covered in smoke end fire damage and still busily writing in her notebook...looks like she might need cookies and plenty of sympathy to get through the next few hours. Also, green tea is well known to help sore smoke scorched throats...*

*Settles down contentedly near @litok soon afterwards. Gets out a new pencil and fresh sheet of paper.* 'may I ask you some questions please?'


----------



## litok

FePa said:


> That would be awesome (and sweaty !) because I'm a fighter too
> ;-)
> What do you do ?


At the moment only Tae Kwon Do 

But most of my reflex came from Wing Chun(Kung fu) and Systema(A type of Russian martial arts*)


----------



## FePa

Ok, enough

all this cookie talk, I'm forced to disconnect and go eat an apple...


----------



## Dabbling

EthereaEthos said:


> So, what type am I, based on your elimination?


F dom, prob INFP.


----------



## FX

*quietly slinks into the thread*

*hugs everyone*










*slinks back out of the thread again*


----------



## Tranquility

Dabbling said:


> F dom, prob INFP.


Interesting perspective.


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical Paradox said:


> *quietly slinks into the thread*
> 
> *hugs everyone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *slinks back out of the thread again*


Come back here and let us hug you!


----------



## FePa

litok said:


> At the moment only Tae Kwon Do
> 
> But most of my reflex came from Wing Chun(Kung fu) and Systema(A type of Russian martial arts*)


:crazy: ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ 
owww... I'm in love now...

I trained Taekwondo for three years, then Jiu Jitsu for almost one year (got a bit tired of bruises and tangled hair ... I'm a lady after all)...

I super admire Kung Fu fighters but obviously it was impossible for me to focus for that long
hehehe

AND you bake cookies... 

wow...


----------



## FX

EthereaEthos said:


> Come back here and let us hug you!


Um, okay?


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical Paradox said:


> Um, okay?


*hugs*


----------



## Belzy

*hugs @Foxical Paradox*

you can't run away from it :kitteh:


----------



## litok

Dabbling said:


> Isn't quite so stupid as to be caught by the oldest trick in the book...*steals cookie recipe and starts baking behind the bushes. May not have thought through the practical consequences of such actions, and soon there is a large forest fire going! INTJ emerges, a pathetic sight, carrying many encyclopaedias, covered in smoke end fire damage and still busily writing in her notebook...looks like she might need cookies and plenty of sympathy to get through the next few hours. Also, green tea is well known to help sore smoke scorched throats...*
> 
> *Settles down contentedly near @litok soon afterwards. Gets out a new pencil and fresh sheet of paper.* 'may I ask you some questions please?'


Hmm, sure :3

*Gives green tea that @EthereaEthos made*


----------



## Belzy

EthereaEthos said:


> There is one similar to it.


I think I remember seeing one, yes.

I never entered it, I believe  maybe because it felt too forced? 

(I stand corrected.) There shouldn't be a hug thread, while hugs should be spontanious. roud:


----------



## FX

Aw, all the hugs. :blushed:


----------



## Tranquility

AAADD said:


> I think I remember seeing one, yes.
> 
> I never entered it, I believe  maybe because it felt too forced?
> 
> (I stand corrected.) There shouldn't be a hug thread, while hugs should be spontanious. roud:


I agree, though I feel they should be frequent as well as spontaneous. :tongue:


----------



## litok

FePa said:


> I love ENTJs, what's the problem with them ?


I feel misunderstood at this point... :sad:

I don't like nor dislike any personalty, and I've only ever met one really immature ENTJ so I don't know it I get along with them well.


----------



## litok

ENTrePeneur said:


> Like how?
> 
> Give me an example?
> 
> Because I haven't seen this at all.
> 
> I've actually seen a strong push for not ENTJs.


Crap, here's one of those Ni moments when I don't have any examples... Let me go find some :tongue:


...Than an ENTP could understand


----------



## ENTrePreneur

AAADD said:


> That you are ENxP is obvious to me. If you say it's ENTP, I guess that's true then...


You were the only one to say you thought I was ENFP. Even NK said she wasn't even directing things at me. 

Give me a good argument as to why I'm ENFP, please?


litok said:


> I feel misunderstood at this point... :sad:
> 
> I don't like nor dislike any personalty, and I've only ever met one really immature ENTJ so I don't know it I get along with them well.


It's ok.

ENTJs are like.. the awesomest people ever.


----------



## Belzy

ENTrePeneur said:


> You were the only one to say you thought I was ENFP. Even NK said she wasn't even directing things at me.
> 
> Give me a good argument as to why I'm ENFP, please?


I lack a good argument. That's the point. I know too little about you to make a judgement between ENFP and ENTP. If I would have to guess, I probably would have guessed wrong seemingly.


----------



## Dabbling

litok said:


> Hmm, sure :3
> 
> *Gives green tea that @EthereaEthos made*


1) what's your name?
2) what's your job?
3) what's your reason for existing or your life's purpose?
4) what's your deepest or most emotional moment ever, and how did it make you feel?
5) why don't you like me anymore? Why do you say I'm too intense?

:wink:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

AAADD said:


> I lack a good argument. That's the point. I know too little about you to make a judgement between ENFP and ENTP. If I would have to guess, I probably would have guessed wrong seemingly.


Hm.

Ok... well I'll stick with ENTP for now.. if you see anything that indicates any other type, let me know, 'k?


----------



## FePa

litok said:


> I feel misunderstood at this point... :sad:
> 
> I don't like nor dislike any personalty, and I've only ever met one really immature ENTJ so I don't know it I get along with them well.


Ow
Now I want to hug you again

I was suppose to be sleeping butogot trapped in a intense sms exchange that activated my Te, so I got a second wind. 
Too bad it is indeed with an INTJ so it feels like chess, with the other taking aaaaaallll their Ni-Te time to reply when I do it fast and furious....

PerC distraction while I wait. ..


----------



## FePa

Fe seeks social connections and creates harmonious interactions through polite, considerate, and appropriate behavior. Fe responds to the explicit (and implicit) wants of others, and may even create an internal conflict between the subject’s own needs and the desire to meet the needs of others.[20]*When Fe is well developed, the ENTP can foster goodwill in others, and can be seen as quite charming and loyal. When it is not well developed, the ENTP can be seen as aloof and unconcerned with other people's feelings



ENTrePeneur said:


> Hm.
> 
> Ok... well I'll stick with ENTP for now.. if you see anything that indicates any other type, let me know, 'k?


I told you already, you sound like my pissed off version, that's why you're more ENTP than ENFP


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FePa said:


> I told you already, you sound like my pissed off version, that's why you're more ENTP than ENFP


:laughing: Makes sense. I wouldn't sound pissed off if you knew me irl, though.. XD


----------



## Belzy

ENTrePeneur said:


> Hm.
> 
> Ok... well I'll stick with ENTP for now.. if you see anything that indicates any other type, let me know, 'k?


'k? Just a cold 'k? Not a pretty please? You _are _an ENTP!

:tongue:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

AAADD said:


> 'k? Just a cold 'k? Not a pretty please? You _are _an ENTP!
> 
> :tongue:


:laughing: Sorry! 

XD


----------



## FePa




----------



## ENTrePreneur

FePa said:


>


Yep.

Definitely not ENFP.

I've got no Fi.


----------



## Belzy

ENTrePeneur said:


> Yep.
> 
> Definitely not ENFP.
> 
> I've got no Fi.


Shame...

:tongue:


----------



## litok

Dabbling said:


> 1) what's your name?
> 2) what's your job?
> 3) what's your reason for existing or your life's purpose?
> 4) what's your deepest or most emotional moment ever, and how did it make you feel?
> 5) why don't you like me anymore? Why do you say I'm too intense?
> :wink:


Well then...
Josiah.
Student which is payed for in grants so the closest thing I have to a job right now is opensource and community work.
Acquiring knowledge, and to help anyone that needs it. Maybe doing my part to make the world better :3
Most of my memories of emotional moments are neutral so I can't really say. Hmm, maybe when a few friends of mine did something special for me :blushed:
I actually don't have a bad impression of you so far... | Because you burned down the forest I was trying to save :sad:



FePa said:


> Ow
> Now I want to hug you again
> 
> I was suppose to be sleeping butogot trapped in a intense sms exchange that activated my Te, so I got a second wind.
> Too bad it is indeed with an INTJ so it feels like chess, with the other taking aaaaaallll their Ni-Te time to reply when I do it fast and furious....
> 
> PerC distraction while I wait. ..


Why do ENFPs always try to hug me :shocked:

Hehe... I can relate... Although I'm closer the the INTJ but with Ni Fe Ti xD


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Interesting.

Twitch


----------



## FX

Wow, I've never seen this thread so peaceful for such an extended amount of time. :shocked:


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Um, die?

Twitch


----------



## King Nothing

Better


----------



## ENTrePreneur

King Nothing said:


> Better


Typical ISTJ.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Of course we have an ISTJ show up after the word "death" is mentioned...

Twitch


----------



## King Nothing

The word was "die," and you said it.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

King Nothing said:


> The word was "die," and you said it.


I was thinking that after I typed it out.
Oh well. Semantics.

Twitch


----------



## FePa

ENTrePeneur said:


> Yep.
> 
> Definitely not ENFP.
> 
> I've got no Fi.


But I got a feeling... oohh yyeaaahhh
That tonight is gonna be a good night... that tonight is gonna be a good, good night
;-)


----------



## Morfy

I know you guys like to be random and it's totally adorable but that was just a little over the top ;x. Sorry owo


----------



## Dabbling

litok said:


> Well then...
> Josiah.
> Student which is payed for in grants so the closest thing I have to a job right now is opensource and community work.
> Acquiring knowledge, and to help anyone that needs it. Maybe doing my part to make the world better :3
> Most of my memories of emotional moments are neutral so I can't really say. Hmm, maybe when a few friends of mine did something special for me :blushed:
> I actually don't have a bad impression of you so far... | Because you burned down the forest I was trying to save


Okay, you passed the test...friendship request on its way...
Dunno why you'd want to catch an INTJ anyways...*grumbles* Surely you have enough INFJ problems already without taking on a whole set of Te Fi?

Also, I've played the game of this thread pretty much every post I've made, but I'm keeping tabs and most of you are way off topic...:laughing:


----------



## FePa

Dabbling said:


> Okay, you passed the test...friendship request on its way...
> Dunno why you'd want to catch an INTJ anyways...*grumbles* Surely you have enough INFJ problems already without taking on a whole set of Te Fi?
> 
> Also, I've played the game of this thread pretty much every post I've made, but I'm keeping tabs and most of you are way off topic...:laughing:


Typical INTJ, spoiling all our Fi-un


----------



## Dabbling

FePa said:


> Typical INTJ, spoiling all our Fi-un


Beautiful ENFP...I cannot criticise anything about your personality...


----------



## FePa

Dabbling said:


> Beautiful ENFP...I cannot criticise anything about your personality...


Fluffy marshmallow hearted INTJ 
it's not a criticism it's an observation

You actually cannot criticize anything about me - personally ♥

but I'm sure you can find something bad in my personality... come on !! hit me !! throw me a snowball !!
:-DDDD


----------



## Dabbling

FePa said:


> Fluffy marshmallow hearted INTJ
> it's not a criticism it's an observation
> 
> You actually cannot criticize anything about me - personally ♥
> 
> but I'm sure you can find something bad in my personality... come on !! hit me !! throw me a snowball !!
> :-DDDD


My opinion is unchanging...like a wave of the sea I retreat and return to you...why the ENFP?


----------



## Tzara

Damnit. I missed the BASH THE ISTJ! part.

As for INTJs, they are the solid proof that MBTI is not genetic.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Tzara said:


> Damnit. I missed the BASH THE ISTJ! part.


Don't we all?

Seriously. ISTJs are fun to kick around.


----------



## Tzara

weren't you an ISTJ yesterday?.. you are a disgrace to your kind!


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Tzara said:


> weren't you an ISTJ yesterday?.. you are a disgrace to your kind!


That or I'm an ENTP troll and the paradigm of my type.


----------



## Tzara

meh, ENTP trolls are overrated.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Tzara said:


> meh, ENTP trolls are overrated.


ONly to us because we understand how overrated we are.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Meh.

Twitch


----------



## Morfy

You guys are to huggable


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Morfinyon said:


> You guys are to huggable


And you are _too_ correctable.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Morfinyon said:


> You guys are to huggable


So you say now 

Twitch


----------



## Dabbling

ENTrePeneur said:


> That or I'm an ENTP troll and the paradigm of my type.


Or you have a need to drown us in a stream of your endless Ne playfulness, ENTP.

(At least, he was an ENTP when I wrote this...he could be anything by now...)


----------



## Dabbling

Tzara said:


> Damnit. I missed the BASH THE ISTJ! part.
> 
> As for INTJs, they are the solid proof that MBTI is not genetic.


Who needs Visionaries when you can make the future in test tubes, Tsara dear?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Dabbling said:


> Or you have a need to drown us in a stream of your endless Ne playfulness, ENTP.
> 
> (At least, he was an ENTP when I wrote this...he could be anything by now...)


That too. :wink:


----------



## litok

Dabbling said:


> Okay, you passed the test...friendship request on its way...
> Dunno why you'd want to catch an INTJ anyways...*grumbles* Surely you have enough INFJ problems already without taking on a whole set of Te Fi?
> 
> Also, I've played the game of this thread pretty much every post I've made, but I'm keeping tabs and most of you are way off topic...:laughing:


 *bakes cookies for the occasion*
Because you like my cookies <3

Current problems: 1. Many papers to write. 2. People keep stealing my cookies and then burning down the forest when trying to imitate their fabulousness. 

*Looks at list* 
50% of my problems are already INTJ related! :laughing:

I started playing this game...but, I don't like criticizing peoples :sad:


----------



## FePa

litok said:


> *bakes cookies for the occasion*
> Because you like my cookies <3
> 
> Current problems: 1. Many papers to write. 2. People keep stealing my cookies and then burning down the forest when trying to imitate their fabulousness.
> 
> *Looks at list*
> 50% of my problems are already INTJ related! :laughing:
> 
> I started playing this game...but, I don't like criticizing peoples :sad:


There is only two sidez to be, my dear
In or out

No playing Switzerland here


----------



## litok

Dabbling said:


> Who needs Visionaries when you can make the future in test tubes, Tsara dear?


ESTJs, ISTJs, ect....


----------



## litok

FePa said:


> There is only two sidez to be, my dear
> In or out
> 
> No playing Switzerland here


*Looks at post blankly seeing no connection...*

Could you please explain this for a non ne user ^^;?


----------



## FX

litok said:


> *Looks at post blankly seeing no connection...*
> 
> Could you please explain this for a non ne user ^^;?


If my memory serves me, Switzerland was neutral during World War II; I think that's what @FePa's referring to.


----------



## litok

Foxical Paradox said:


> If my memory serves me, Switzerland was neutral during World War II; I think that's what @FePa's referring to.


Ah... What if I want to go Switzerland? I mean they have beautiful mountains <3


----------



## Eikichi

INTP, you have to be more pratical.


----------



## Morfy

ISTP, you have to be less practical


----------



## litok

Eikichi said:


> INTP, you have to be more pratical.


Some types will never understand the joy of knowledge and theory...


----------



## Eikichi

Ni user, you have to learn to be cool.


----------



## litok

Eikichi said:


> Ni user, you have to learn to be cool.


Define "cool". At this moment I am very calm and relaxed in a colder room. While If you mean trendy or Into shallow impressions I am neither of these things nor do I want to be 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## unoriginal

Eikichi said:


> Ni user, you have to learn to be cool.


Nah cool is something INFJs target when they finally decide to shoot up the school


----------



## litok

unoriginal said:


> Nah cool is something INFJs target when they finally decide to shoot up the school


INFJs don't shoot up schools....if we wanted to kill people we would go large scale... In talking bioweapons


----------



## Dabbling

litok said:


> *bakes cookies for the occasion*
> Because you like my cookies <3
> 
> Current problems: 1. Many papers to write. 2. People keep stealing my cookies and then burning down the forest when trying to imitate their fabulousness.
> 
> *Looks at list*
> 50% of my problems are already INTJ related! :laughing:
> 
> I started playing this game...but, I don't like criticizing peoples :sad:


Employ me...I have many sarky remarks just waiting to be used...oh, but then developing an army of minions is more of an ENTJ trait...

*eats cookies absentmindedly while thinking*


----------



## litok

Dabbling said:


> Employ me...I have many sarky remarks just waiting to be used...oh, but then developing an army of minions is more of an ENTJ trait...
> 
> *eats cookies absentmindedly while thinking*


You have the job that didn't exist :3
Hmm, can you bake cookies?(Without upsetting smokey bear...)


----------



## Eikichi

litok said:


> Define "cool". At this moment I am very calm and relaxed in a colder room. While If you mean trendy or Into shallow impressions I am neither of these things nor do I want to be
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


"While If you mean trendy or Into shallow impressions I am neither of these things nor do I want to be "

Not that, I hate it too.

I meant "cool" as adventurous, spontaneous... As a SE-user.


----------



## litok

Eikichi said:


> "While If you mean trendy or Into shallow impressions I am neither of these things nor do I want to be "
> 
> Not that, I hate it too.
> 
> I meant "cool" as adventurous, spontaneous... As a SE-user.


I'm both spontaneous and adventurous when its appropriate. :3



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## FePa

litok said:


> I'm both spontaneous and adventurous when its appropriate. :3


When is appropriate as by the rules ?
Ih... *FePa falling out of love in 5, 4, 3...*


----------



## Dabbling

litok said:


> You have the job that didn't exist :3
> Hmm, can you bake cookies?(Without upsetting smokey bear...)


No, of course not! Whaddya take me for, a Mechanic?

I can, however, invent...


----------



## litok

FePa said:


> When is appropriate as by the rules ?
> Ih... *FePa falling out of love in 5, 4, 3...*


That's the exact answer that my ENFP friend gave me! lol

And yes the rules... For instance there's this law called gravity. This law makes me not want to spontaneously jump out of a window that's 3 story's high. 

Or when I'm feeling adventurous I don't spontaneously combust


----------



## litok

Dabbling said:


> No, of course not! Whaddya take me for, a Mechanic?
> 
> I can, however, invent...


Actually because of how you smell like smoke and have ash all over you that you where a firefighter that worked for smokey bear 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbling

Eikichi said:


> "While If you mean trendy or Into shallow impressions I am neither of these things nor do I want to be "
> 
> Not that, I hate it too.
> 
> I meant "cool" as adventurous, spontaneous... As a SE-user.


Me! Me! I have Se, too. Can I come? Please?


----------



## Dabbling

FePa said:


> When is appropriate as by the rules ?
> Ih... *FePa falling out of love in 5, 4, 3...*


No, the rules that actually work...as in ENFP doesn't hurt INTJ, that kind of a rule...:wink:


----------



## FX

Eikichi said:


> "While If you mean trendy or Into shallow impressions I am neither of these things nor do I want to be "
> 
> Not that, I hate it too.
> 
> I meant "cool" as adventurous, spontaneous... As a SE-user.


As the antithesis of an Se user, I must be the uncoolest person in existence, then.


----------



## Dabbling

litok said:


> Actually because of how you smell like smoke and have ash all over you that you where a firefighter that worked for smokey bear
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


*sniffs self* You're imagining things...


----------



## FePa

litok said:


> That's the exact answer that my ENFP friend gave me! lol
> 
> And yes the rules... For instance there's this law called gravity. This law makes me not want to spontaneously jump out of a window that's 3 story's high.
> 
> Or when I'm feeling adventurous I don't spontaneously combust


Ne Ne Ne No!

What is not playing the rules of gravity is to fly upwards when you jump out of the window... unless you grew some wings that I cannot see

It's is totally appropriate to jump from a building if you feel like, nobody said anything about not using a parachute or an inflatable mattress down there or bungee jump ropes...

This lack of Ne is uncanny


----------



## FePa

Dabbling said:


> *sniffs self* You're imagining things...


Or she can be Mary Poppins !! 

*coming from a date... *


----------



## FePa

Foxical Paradox said:


> As the antithesis of an Se user, I must be the uncoolest person in existence, then.


We're cool only by our standards, not theirs so... who cares ?


----------



## litok

Dabbling said:


> *sniffs self* You're imagining things...


*Points to the ash* 



FePa said:


> Ne Ne Ne No!
> 
> What is not playing the rules of gravity is to fly upwards when you jump out of the window... unless you grew some wings that I cannot see
> 
> It's is totally appropriate to jump from a building if you feel like, nobody said anything about not using a parachute or an inflatable mattress down there or bungee jump ropes...
> 
> This lack of Ne is uncanny


But what you fail to see is that if I in fact had a parachute or net to catch me it would be more appropriate to jump out of a window.



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbling

litok said:


> *Points to the ash*


That's YOUR ash. My cookies. Can't you change yourself to fit reality too? (Ni)



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## litok

Dabbling said:


> That's YOUR ash. My cookies. Can't you change yourself to fit reality too? (Ni)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]

*shows video of you burning down the forest while trying to make cookies*

I use Fe and Se for reality


----------



## FePa

litok said:


> But what you fail to see is that if I in fact had a parachute or net to catch me it would be more appropriate to jump out of a window.


Just because you are carrying a parachute doesn't mean that's it's appropriate to jump of the window...
what if the building is on fire and you backpack catches a flame, risking to make a hole in the parachute ?

More appropriate would be to use the stairs....

Ne-Fi would say "Let's do it anyway, we feel like, who cares what is appropriate ?"
Maybe by the time I jump, if my parachute has a hole, since the building is on fire, firemen would be down there already and chances are they place a mattress for me.."


----------



## FePa

litok said:


> I use Fe and Se for reality


Fe - Se for reality would it ... how ?

You feel pleasure in others making adventures ?


----------



## litok

FePa said:


> Just because you are carrying a parachute doesn't mean that's it's appropriate to jump of the window...
> what if the building is on fire and you backpack catches a flame, risking to make a hole in the parachute ?
> 
> More appropriate would be to use the stairs....
> 
> Ne-Fi would say "Let's do it anyway, we feel like, who cares what is appropriate ?"
> Maybe by the time I jump, if my parachute has a hole, since the building is on fire, firemen would be down there already and chances are they place a mattress for me.."


While the stairs might be more appropriate the parachute would probably be a lot more fun :laughing:




FePa said:


> Fe - Se for reality would it ... how ?
> 
> You feel pleasure in others making adventures ?


Please, people feel pressure from me to make adventures ;D


----------



## FePa

litok said:


> While the stairs might be more appropriate the parachute would probably be a lot more fun :laughing:
> 
> 
> Please, people feel pressure from me to make adventures ;D


yeah, exactly, fun... so, no playing by the rules now, are you ?

How do you "pressure" them ?
I would say I inspire others to have adventures, with or without me, it doesn't matter.

I can inspire someone to do something they truly want inside their hearts and not join him/her because it's not what I want


----------



## litok

FePa said:


> yeah, exactly, fun... so, no playing by the rules now, are you ?
> 
> 
> How do you "pressure" them ?
> I would say I inspire others to have adventures, with or without me, it doesn't matter.
> 
> I can inspire someone to do something they truly want inside their hearts and not join him/her because it's not what I want


I would still not jump out of a window without a parachute... roud:

By being so awesome they see me and are like "We should be awesome too!" D

Likewise, I love helping people in that way :3


----------



## Dabbling

*shows video of you burning down the forest while trying to make cookies*

I use Fe and Se for reality [/QUOTE]

Well, ha, who's to say what reality is? Both of us have weak Se in fourth place, and you'll argue that Fe is more valid than Te...it's all about perceptions...

Let's agree that we both have Ni, *turns the TV upside down and shows the same film, which amazingly now looks like @FePa jumping out of a burning building with a parachute with a hole in it, and being caught by some good looking firemen...*

See what I mean? Pass the last cookie please. :mellow:


----------



## Tzara

The world wont end because an evil NF will shoot everyone.
The world wont end because an SJ was thought to kill.
The world wont end because an SP rebelled against the system.
The world wont end because of an ENTPs chaotic ambitions
The world wont end because of an ENTJs ambition to take over the world
The world wont end because of an INTPs decision to kill everyone and then himself.
No ,no ,no.
The world will end because an INTJ couldnt keep his hands off a nuclear reactor.


----------



## Belzy

Tzara said:


> The world wont end because an evil NF will shoot everyone.


An evil NF?

That NF simply lacks love. :crying:


----------



## Tzara

AAADD said:


> An evil NF?
> 
> That NF simply lacks love. :crying:


Lots of people loved Hitler. And Hitler loved dogs.. and incest..


----------



## Belzy

Tzara said:


> Lots of people loved Hitler. And Hitler loved dogs.. and incest..


Do you love dogs?


----------



## Tzara

AAADD said:


> Do you love dogs?


Yes...
wait..
oh god no!
Am I hitler?

Edit: Phew.. Freaked out a bit there. I dont love incest. Therefore im not hitler. ..phew, that was a close one


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Tzara said:


> Yes...
> wait..
> oh god no!
> Am I hitler?


I'm HITLER!


----------



## Belzy

Tzara said:


> Yes...
> wait..
> oh god no!
> Am I hitler?
> 
> Edit: Phew.. Freaked out a bit there. I dont love incest. Therefore im not hitler. ..phew, that was a close one





ENTrePeneur said:


> I'm HITLER!


ENTPs are Hitlers?? :shocked:


----------



## Tzara

AAADD said:


> ENTPs are Hitlers?? :shocked:


*Everyone* has a tiny little hitler they keep next to their heart.


----------



## Belzy

Tzara said:


> *Everyone* has a tiny little hitler they keep next to their heart.


That's weird.


----------



## Tzara

AAADD said:


> That's weird.


Youre right :sad: sorry, I meant everyone except for jews... I never really understood why they hate a dog loving christian who cared about his people so much he went the extra mile (the extra mile being the road that leads into poland)


----------



## Belzy

Tzara said:


> Youre right :sad: sorry, I meant everyone except for jews... I never really understood why they hate a dog loving christian who cared about his people so much he went the extra mile (the extra mile being the road that leads into poland)


Oh, so everyone excepts the Jews have a little Hitler next to their hearts... what you got against Jews? Can't they have a Hitler? What about self hating Jews? Wouldn't that explain something?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Tzara said:


> *Everyone* has a tiny little hitler they keep next to their heart.


 @AAADD I think what he meant was that everyone has a little hitler next to their hearts who makes them feel like their doing the right thing, yet goes too far maybe out of protection..not a love for hitler
right Tzara? that's what I get from it anyways


----------



## Tzara

AAADD said:


> Oh, so everyone excepts the Jews have a little Hitler next to their hearts... what you got against Jews? Can't they have a Hitler? What about self hating Jews? Wouldn't that explain something?


Im sorry, what I wrote is totally discriminating the jewish society. Obviously they can have a hitler if they wish to. Its just that statistics the swiss scientists uncovered show that most jews dont have a hitler.



AddictiveMuse said:


> [MENTION=63329]everyone has a little hitler next to their hearts who makes them feel like their doing the right thing, yet goes too far maybe out of protection..


Umm.. maybe.. yeah. ok I can go with that :tongue:


----------



## Belzy

AddictiveMuse said:


> @_AAADD_ I think what he meant was that everyone has a little hitler next to their hearts who makes them feel like their doing the right thing, yet goes too far maybe out of protection..not a love for hitler
> right Tzara? that's what I get from it anyways


I'm just messing around. roud: *looks at thread title* yes, I must fool around here


----------



## litok

> Well, ha, who's to say what reality is? Both of us have weak Se in fourth place, and you'll argue that Fe is more valid than Te...it's all about perceptions...
> 
> Let's agree that we both have Ni, *turns the TV upside down and shows the same film, which amazingly now looks like @FePa jumping out of a burning building with a parachute with a hole in it, and being caught by some good looking firemen...*
> 
> See what I mean? Pass the last cookie please. :mellow:


:laughing:

My Se has actually been developed from sports :tongue:

Can I have the last cookie? I haven't even eaten one yet :sad:


----------



## FePa

AAADD said:


> ENTPs are Hitlers?? :shocked:


Actually Hittler was an ENFP


I'm relieved I like cats...


----------



## Dabbling

Dabbling said:


> *shows video of you burning down the forest while trying to make cookies*
> 
> I use Fe and Se for reality


Well, ha, who's to say what reality is? Both of us have weak Se in fourth place, and you'll argue that Fe is more valid than Te...it's all about perceptions...

Let's agree that we both have Ni, *turns the TV upside down and shows the same film, which amazingly now looks like @FePa jumping out of a burning building with a parachute with a hole in it, and being caught by some good looking firemen...*

See what I mean? Pass the last cookie please. :mellow:[/QUOTE]

Sorry @litok messed up my link...


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Silly INTJ. Don't you have a self to go dote over?


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

FePa said:


> Actually Hittler was an ENFP
> 
> 
> I'm relieved I like cats...


Hitler was an INFJ, don't flatter yourself.
@Dabbling *hugs*

Twitch


----------



## Dabbling

> @Dabbling *hugs*
> 
> Twitch


Wow! Twitch! You like me? *dances with unexpected joy* Which bit? *waits expectantly and unashamedly for praise*


----------



## Dabbling

ENTrePeneur said:


> Silly INTJ. Don't you have a self to go dote over?


Sure, I can spend some time on you if you like...where shall we go?


----------



## Sixty Nein

You will never be the executive of kickin' ass


----------



## Morfy

You guys always fail to see that some people don't give a shyt about stuff like that :3


----------



## Belzy

FePa said:


> Actually Hittler was an ENFP
> 
> 
> I'm relieved I like cats...


I find that hard to believe.

I like cats too, by the way.


----------



## FePa

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Hitler was an INFJ, don't flatter yourself.
> Twitch


 Leadership

NFs seldom make their way into positions of leadership (none of the Presidents have been NFs) but when they do they bring their own unique style to the table. Now, we could just leave it at that and go over some aspects of the ENFP leadership together. But wouldn't it be more interesting to analyze the leadership abilities of Adolf Hitler, the ENFP who tried to conquer the world? 

In spite of being pure evil, the man did have great leadership ability, and he has been studied at length by countless scholars, providing much material for us to analyze. However, Hitler's value as a research subject is limited by the fact he was a very screwed up ENFP. This was mainly thanks to his father, a violent, verbally abusive individual. 

It should be noted that contrary to internet opinion, Hitler was not an INFJ. At the very end of the war, he was extremely stressed out and began to take on some unhealthy INFJ traits. But these were not normal for him--his true, unstressed personality was ENFP. 

So. Bearing in mind that we are talking about a very unhealthy, utterly evil individual who was unable to form even one intimate relationship with another human being--including his mistress--we can now proceed to examine some of the strengths of Hitler's leadership style. It is particularly interesting to note that so many ENFP talents can exist outside the expect NF framework of caring and concern for others. 

Charisma, charm, warmth, personal magnetism
An ability to read others (an audience, a person) and adapt his communication style to their needs and group culture
Bringing out others' talents and skills
Inspiring hope for the future even when all seems dark

As leaders, ENFPs are engaging and bring a personal sparkle and vivacious charm that draws in their listeners. Hitler is usually portrayed in videos as a ranting demagogue. But in fact, he could just as easily be a calm, even hesitant speaker who projected an air of concern and optimism for the future. He simply used the approach that he instinctively knew would work best with each unique group of people. 

On this same note, ENFP leaders are skilled as sizing up their followers and choosing the approach that will reach them best, speaking to their culture and needs. An ENFP corporate trainer, for example, may take quite a different approach with a group of human resources workers than they would with a group of engineers. Many other types adopt a "one size fits all" interaction style, but not the people-saavy ENFP. They know their audience and how to best engage them. 

Another thing that ENFPs leaders are adept at is bringing out the best in their subordinates by engaging their latent talents, gifts, and enthusiasm. To some extent, all NFs do this; the ENFJ Teachers are particularly known for it. However, the ENFPs have this ability in a strong measure as well. An ENFP leader encourages their followers to give their best, and so inspiring are they that others naturally want to respond. Individuals who lack confidence to perform a task can be charged up by an ENFP's warmth and encouragement. One prominent member of Hitler's circle referred to him as "my catalyst."

One of the things that distinguished Hitler from his compatriots was his optimistic, even delusional faith in a good future. In the 1930s, when the economic and political situation in Germany was grim, Hitler stirred hope in the nation and began to revitalize things. Similarly, when the war was totally, utterly, completely lost, he nevertheless had an almost magical ability to draw his staff into a shared dream of future victory. (Then he decided to wipe out the entire German nation in a scorched earth policy. But I digress.)

When there is no sane, rational reason for hope, an ENFP leader will say, "I see a light--let's go!" Undaunted by setbacks and unwavering in their faith in the cause, an ENFP can inspire courage and hope in their followers when all the odds are stacked against them. ENFPs may achieve their goal, if only because no one else would dare to believe it could be done. Then again, they may end up committing suicide in a bunker and becoming the most hated person in the western world. 

There, wasn't that more interesting than a dry, boring summary of ENFP leadership strengths? Told ya.


***** Original reference: http://oddlydevelopedtypes.com/ENFP****


----------



## Belzy

It immediatly states Hitler to be an ENFP, and not an INFJ, yet it followes with mediocre reasons why so. I'm not convinced.


----------



## FePa

AAADD said:


> It immediatly states Hitler to be an ENFP, and not an INFJ, yet it followes with mediocre reasons why so. I'm not convinced.


Oh well, I was not defending Hitler and specially not wanting him to be "our type"
since this is not soccer team we are talking about that we cheer for the same type AGAINST the others...


But if we do indeed forget all the things he DID and WHAT he thought and analyze the KIND of person he was,
he does seem quite an ENFx, with all that "passion" to what he believed it was right...

Not sure about the P x J though... I skipped too many History lessons to discuss about that...


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Dabbling said:


> Sure, I can spend some time on you if you like...where shall we go?


Anywhere you want. :wink:


----------



## JustBob31459

still here I see


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells

Doesn't even know their own personality!


----------



## Lucky Luciano

Ugh, I have had enough of you special snowflakes


----------



## litok

Blessed Frozen Cells said:


> Doesn't even know their own personality!


Shh that expression mark just makes you look whiny, oh wait your an INFP...never mind


----------



## litok

FePa said:


> Oh well, I was not defending Hitler and specially not wanting him to be "our type"
> since this is not soccer team we are talking about that we cheer for the same type AGAINST the others...
> 
> 
> But if we do The History Of Witchcraft And Demonology by
> Summers Montague forget all the things he DID and WHAT he thought and analyze the KIND of person he was,
> he does seem quite an ENFx, with all that "passion" to what he believed it was right...
> 
> Not sure about the P x J though... I skipped too many History lessons to discuss about that...


This entire argument is pure ENFP XD
Still, he seems more INFJ to me 



ENTrePeneur said:


> Anywhere you want. :wink:


Can we go over the rainbow the land where dreams come true? D *Is crashing a party he wasn't invited to*


----------



## Tranquility

litok said:


> This entire argument is pure ENFP XD
> Still, he seems more INFJ to me
> 
> 
> 
> Can we go over the rainbow the land where dreams come true? D *Is crashing a party he wasn't invited to*


Hitler was obviously an ISFP… :tongue:


----------



## litok

EthereaEthos said:


> Hitler was obviously an ISFP… :tongue:


He was obviously an isfj


----------



## Tranquility

litok said:


> He was obviously an isfj


 touche.
Too true…


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

*hugs*

Twitch


----------



## Belzy

FePa said:


> I skipped too many History lessons to discuss about that...


Now we can relate. :happy:


----------



## FePa

ya sister ENFP ! 

I hated History in school... why aaaaaaaaaalll that blalabla infinite for something that it's already in the past !!
:crazy::crazy:


----------



## Morfy

Why are you guys so... ENFP?...


----------



## Belzy

FePa said:


> ya sister ENFP !
> 
> I hated History in school... why aaaaaaaaaalll that blalabla infinite for something that it's already in the past !!
> :crazy::crazy:


I know, right? It's a waste of our time!

It's really so so soooooooooooooooooooooooooo boring! :dry:



Morfinyon said:


> Why are you guys so... ENFP?...


Why aren't you? :tongue:


----------



## Tranquility

I shall add TiFe to this Fi party! :tongue:


----------



## spookyfornever

AAADD said:


> I know, right? It's a waste of our time!
> 
> It's really so so soooooooooooooooooooooooooo boring! :dry:
> 
> 
> Why aren't you? :tongue:


-Gags at the use of extended words that attempt to express the way it would be said by an annoying teenager-

history cannot be a waste of time; history IS time.


----------



## Belzy

spookyfornever said:


> -Gags at the use of extended words that attempt to express the way it would be said by an annoying teenager-
> 
> history cannot be a waste of time; history IS time.


History is _past _time. :dry:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

EthereaEthos said:


> I shall add TiFe to this Fi party! :tongue:


*flirts* :wink:


----------



## Tranquility

ENTrePeneur said:


> *flirts* :wink:


*responds* :blushed:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

EthereaEthos said:


> *responds* :blushed:


*flirts a little more* 

*reaches for your hand*

:blushed:


----------



## Ella_Wilde

ENFPs you have one problem only - you are too awesome (and knowing this is your worst flaw)!


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Ella_Wilde said:


> ENFPs you have one problem only - you are too awesome (and knowing this is your worst flaw)!


:laughing:

Silly ENFP.. so gullible.

*is ENTP* :kitteh:


----------



## Belzy

ENTrePeneur said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Silly ENFP.. so gullible.
> 
> *is ENTP* :kitteh:


You wish you were ENFP, dontcha? :dry:


----------



## Tranquility

ENTrePeneur said:


> *flirts a little more*
> 
> *reaches for your hand*
> 
> :blushed:


*grabs yours*

roud:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

AAADD said:


> You wish you were ENFP, dontcha? :dry:


Sure.


----------



## Belzy

EthereaEthos said:


> *grabs yours*
> 
> roud:


*puts the two heads(mouths - or noses by accident) to each other*


----------



## Tranquility

AAADD said:


> *puts the two heads(or mouths) to each other*


Flippin shipper! :shocked:


----------



## Morfy

i think the ENFP just kinda ruined the mood


----------



## FePa

spookyfornever said:


> -Gags at the use of extended words that attempt to express the way it would be said by an annoying teenager-
> 
> history cannot be a waste of time; history IS time.


History is fact time - gone, done, ok, thanks, let's move on


----------



## Belzy

Morfinyon said:


> i think the ENFP just kinda ruined the mood


What ENFP?

The faker? :tongue:


----------



## FePa

No patience for Ti
No care for Fe


----------



## ENTrePreneur

EthereaEthos said:


> *grabs yours*
> 
> roud:


Let's leave this children to their bickering...

would you walk with me? (to a PM? :kitteh


----------



## Ella_Wilde

ENTrePeneur said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Silly ENFP.. so gullible.
> 
> *is ENTP* :kitteh:



ENTrePeneur maybe you should change what says underneath your name: ENFP - The Inspirers. :kitteh:


----------



## Tranquility

ENTrePeneur said:


> Let's leave this children to their bickering...
> 
> would you walk with me? (to a PM? :kitteh


Gladly. :tongue:


----------



## FePa

AAADD said:


> What ENFP?
> 
> The faker? :tongue:


The wannabe


----------



## Tranquility

FePa said:


> The wannabe


I love your avatar. roud:


----------



## Belzy

Ella_Wilde said:


> ENTrePeneur maybe you should change what says underneath your name: ENFP - The Inspirers. :kitteh:


We've inspired him to want to be like us. roud:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

AAADD said:


> *puts the two heads(mouths - or noses by accident) to each other*


:blushed:



EthereaEthos said:


> Flippin shipper! :shocked:


Flippin' ships?


----------



## Tranquility

ENTrePeneur said:


> :blushed:
> 
> 
> 
> Flippin' ships?


:laughing:


----------



## Belzy

ENTrePeneur said:


> Flippin' ships?


That picture reminds me of you playing Mafia. :tongue:That's your ship (while entering the game).


----------



## litok

FePa said:


> No patience for Ti
> No care for Fe


Good thing I still have cookies! :kitteh:


----------



## FePa

EthereaEthos said:


> I love your avatar. roud:


Thank you
:-*


----------



## FePa

litok said:


> Good thing I still have cookies! :kitteh:


YEAH !!!
Could I please have some ? I have been a good girl and finished all my dinner !!!


----------



## litok

Dabbling said:


> Well, ha, who's to say what reality is? Both of us have weak Se in fourth place, and you'll argue that Fe is more valid than Te...it's all about perceptions...
> 
> Let's agree that we both have Ni, *turns the TV upside down and shows the same film, which amazingly now looks like @FePa jumping out of a burning building with a parachute with a hole in it, and being caught by some good looking firemen...*
> 
> See what I mean? Pass the last cookie please. :mellow:
> 
> Sorry @litok messed up my link...


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Ella_Wilde said:


> ENTrePeneur maybe you should change what says underneath your name: ENFP - The Inspirers. :kitteh:


Trolling is much more fun. :kitteh:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

AAADD said:


> That picture reminds me of you playing Mafia. :tongue:That's your ship (while entering the game).


Somebody's jealous that I live longer. :kitteh:


----------



## Belzy

ENTrePeneur said:


> Somebody's jealous that I live longer. :kitteh:


That one time...

Usually you die before me.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

AAADD said:


> That one time...
> 
> Usually you die before me.


We've played what.. two games? :laughing:


----------



## Belzy

ENTrePeneur said:


> We've played what.. two games? :laughing:


Newbie 1, you die first
Yugo, I die first
Newbie 2, also before me
Owner Smevel, you die before me (though you came back alive, after I got replaced)


----------



## ENTrePreneur

AAADD said:


> Newbie 1, you die first
> Yugo, I die first
> Newbie 2, also before me
> Owner Smevel, you die before me (though you came back alive, after I got replaced)


Ah. So we're 1:1

That's about to change. :kitteh:


----------



## Dabbling

ENTrePeneur said:


> Anywhere you want. :wink:


Hmmm. ENTP. INTJ. Would probably both enjoy...??? I dunno. Your Ne would have to come up with some suggestions, then my Ni can pick the best one.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Dabbling said:


> Hmmm. ENTP. INTJ. Would probably both enjoy...??? I dunno. Your Ne would have to come up with some suggestions, then my Ni can pick the best one.


Sounds good to me.

Let's start with some questions.

Would you prefer to go left or right?

(Don't take too long.. I made sure to make it easy on that judging function without too many options. :kitteh


----------



## Dabbling

litok said:


> Can we go over the rainbow the land where dreams come true? D *Is crashing a party he wasn't invited to*


No, because @entrepreneur and I are both T types...we don't know the way to the land where dreams come true...:sad:

But if _you_ wanted to hand over your secret map...:ninja:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

EthereaEthos said:


> Turn your music down, please. I'm reading.


Err..

*stops dancing*

Listen to your mother, Son.


----------



## Tranquility

ENTrePeneur said:


> Err..
> 
> *stops dancing*
> 
> Listen to your mother, Son.


*sighs* Extraverts…


----------



## ENTrePreneur

EthereaEthos said:


> *sighs* Extraverts…


:laughing:

Silly introverts.

Always got their nose in a book. roud:


----------



## Belzy

*silently prefers daddy over mommy*


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

EthereaEthos said:


> Turn your music down, please. I'm reading.


If it's too loud, you're too old. 

Twitch


----------



## Tranquility

AAADD said:


> *silently prefers daddy over mommy*


Oh, and I stocked the fridge with ice cream after going to the store. Feel free to have some.


----------



## Belzy

ENTrePeneur said:


> Err..
> 
> *stops dancing*
> 
> Listen to your mother, Son.


But dad! Mom's such a bore with all her reading. Can't we all play a game together? Pretty please?:happy:


----------



## Superfluous

You're just.. way too charming and talented for your own good.. Nobody likes people who's great at everything... sheeesh

edit: nvm, the game has seemed to been derailed xD


----------



## Dabbling

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Beware the threat that does not seem as such.
> Because only when you are least expecting it, then they strike.
> 
> Twitch


Oh Twitch! Can I employ you to follow me round repairing the trail of bodies I leave behind me?


----------



## Dabbling

EthereaEthos said:


> Oh, and I stocked the fridge with ice cream after going to the store. Feel free to have some.


Thanks. *enjoys icecream*


----------



## Dabbling

litok said:


> *Has been metaphorically bound into a bondage of great tyranny*
> 
> *Is now a slave forced into making cookies for his tyrant master* :blushed:


I think you are projecting...I'm no tyrant. :mellow:


----------



## Dabbling

EthereaEthos said:


> ?


Well what did you expect me to say? I don't have Fe...:dry:


----------



## Dabbling

ENTrePeneur said:


> >.<
> 
> Silly girls don't know how to talk. This is something I have yet to experience.
> 
> Hey @EthereaEthos, tell me about the Truth? What's the purpose in finding it? Is it achievable? How does one get to it?
> @Dabbling.. follow up on that.. I have to leave now.. I'll respond when I get home from camping on Saturday... (I'm really curious to see the answer to this as well)


*sulks*


----------



## Dabbling

Superfluous said:


> You're just.. way too charming and talented for your own good.. Nobody likes people who's great at everything... sheeesh
> 
> edit: nvm, the game has seemed to been derailed xD


I like ENFPs, there are not enough of you in my life...:happy:

And I, at least, _have_ been trying to play the game of this thread, even though my type will disregard rules if we think they are stupid...:ninja:


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Dabbling said:


> Oh Twitch! Can I employ you to follow me round repairing the trail of bodies I leave behind me?


Repairing them? No. Repairing you? Maybe.

Twitch


----------



## FePa

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Repairing them? No. Repairing you? Maybe.
> 
> Twitch


ahm those INFJs... thinking their are indispensable to the World...

Prosit !


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

FePa said:


> ahm those INFJs... thinking their are indispensable to the World...
> 
> Prosit !


And indispensable in your destruction.

Twitch


----------



## FePa

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> And indispensable in your destruction.
> 
> Twtch


Oh boy, if only I still had some space in my heart for you 
*wink*

Ops, that's right, I do have infinite space for those worthy... hence, keine vakanz


Kaiser !


----------



## Dabbling

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Repairing them? No. Repairing you? Maybe.
> 
> Twitch


Go on...how would you start to repair me? And would I get to work on you at the same time? *produces screwdriver* Hmmm, stand still...you must have a battery compartment somewhere...be easiest if we power you down first... :happy:


----------



## litok

Dabbling said:


> I think you are projecting...I'm no tyrant. :mellow:


No, it's not you... 
@FePa is the tyrant! :shocked:


----------



## Dabbling

litok said:


> No, it's not you...
> @FePa is the tyrant! :shocked:


What? What did she do? How can I help?


----------



## litok

Dabbling said:


> What? What did she do? How can I help?


What didn't she do?!?! :shocked:

Unchaining me from my metaphorical bondage might be helpful. ^^;


----------



## napkineater

Too sexy.


----------



## Dabbling

litok said:


> What didn't she do?!?! :shocked:
> 
> Unchaining me from my metaphorical bondage might be helpful. ^^;


But...but...*fetches big dangerous looking wire cutters, which fail to work on metaphorical chains. After some moments of struggling uselessly to free litok, the light dawns...*

No! It's a trap! You're just saying that because you don't want to make cookies for me! Get back to work!


----------



## Dabbling

napkineater said:


> Too sexy.


Hello Dual...


----------



## FePa

litok said:


> No, it's not you...
> @FePa is the tyrant! :shocked:


Me ?!?!?!?!?! You are under my domain voluntarily!
:-*


----------



## litok

Dabbling said:


> But...but...*fetches big dangerous looking wire cutters, which fail to work on metaphorical chains. After some moments of struggling uselessly to free litok, the light dawns...*
> 
> No! It's a trap! You're just saying that because you don't want to make cookies for me! Get back to work!


:shocked: I can't make cookies under these conditions! :angry:
*Calls out for an ENFP to save me*



FePa said:


> Me ?!?!?!?!?! You are under my domain voluntarily!
> :-*


Can you prove that statement?


----------



## Dabbling

litok said:


> :shocked: I can't make cookies under these conditions! :angry:
> *Calls out for an ENFP to save me*


Aw...only playing...don't use emotion on me! *backs off! tripping over and breaking the metaphorical chains in the process*


----------



## litok

Dabbling said:


> Aw...only playing...don't use emotion on me! *backs off! tripping over and breaking the metaphorical chains in the process*


I am metaphorically free! :tongue:

*Put's metaphorical chains back on @dabbing and then gives her to @FePa A.k.a the tyrant. *


----------



## FePa

litok said:


> :shocked: I can't make cookies under these conditions! :angry:
> *Calls out for an ENFP to save me*
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove that statement?


You proved the statement yourself, calling me to save you
:-*

Come here, I'll take care of you, little one, no big bad wolf INTJ will catch you and force you to bake endless frisbee cookies !!
Dragon mode activated !!


----------



## FePa

litok said:


> I am metaphorically free! :tongue:
> 
> *Put's metaphorical chains back on @dabbing and then gives her to @FePa A.k.a the tyrant. *


Ah btw, @Dabbling also lives in my kingdom (shouldn't be called Queendom?) But she doesn't need metaphorical chains, only metaphormade cookies


----------



## Dabbling

FePa said:


> Ah btw, @Dabbling also lives in my kingdom (shouldn't be called Queendom?) But she doesn't need metaphorical chains, only metaphormade cookies


Metaphorical chains are broken by my Te....and I live in my own well fortified castle...but I LOVE metaphors...:laughing::happy:


----------



## litok

FePa said:


> Ah btw, @Dabbling also lives in my kingdom (shouldn't be called Queendom?) But she doesn't need metaphorical chains, only metaphormade cookies


Maybe the cookies are chains in a metaphorical sense....



Dabbling said:


> Metaphorical chains are broken by my Te....and I live in my own well fortified castle...but I LOVE metaphors...:laughing::happy:


 @Dabbling just smashed all the cookies in a Te rage... :sad:

*pats on head* "that's nice honey, I had an imaginary castle when I was your age too".


----------



## Dabbling

litok said:


> Maybe the cookies are chains in a metaphorical sense....
> 
> @Dabbling just smashed all the cookies in a Te rage... :sad:
> 
> *pats on head* "that's nice honey, I had an imaginary castle when I was your age too".


No, not rage, Te is cold and logical...no emotion there.

Castle...it's a metaphorical description of INTJ, to be very self protective...very defensive. It's difficult for me to receive emotional gifts from anyone and it takes a long time for me to trust someone...and if I decided to trust them I would base that decision on a different set of indicators from how most people would decide that kind of thing. 

But, clearly, this won't communicate across to your Fe...so how about 'Awww, thanks pal, you are sooooo kind and friendly, and I don't really mind you calling me a kid, you meant it kindly...' *offers a cautious hug and the last cookie to litok*


----------



## litok

Dabbling said:


> No, not rage, Te is cold and logical...no emotion there.
> 
> Castle...it's a metaphorical description of INTJ, to be very self protective...very defensive. It's difficult for me to receive emotional gifts from anyone and it takes a long time for me to trust someone...and if I decided to trust them I would base that decision on a different set of indicators from how most people would decide that kind of thing.
> 
> But, clearly, this won't communicate across to your Fe...so how about 'Awww, thanks pal, you are sooooo kind and friendly, and I don't really mind you calling me a kid, you meant it kindly...' *offers a cautious hug and the last cookie to litok*


Oh sorry if you took that the wrong way, I was saying things in a way that I find really annoying in sarcasm 

I can relate to that actually... INFJs just have a different kind of defense, or I do anyway ^-^

That's not Fe, that's just ego stroking :crying: *Eats cookies out of sadness*


----------



## FePa

Shhhhh
Sssshhhhh kids, , come on

No more fighting, nothing like I throw you my Te, you block with your Fe, Do, Re, Mi or Fa

Between last night and this afternoon, my Ne-Fi-Te-Si have been working overtime, I added about 12 people in my list of acquaintances, 4 of them went to my Facebook as friends and three others on my phone so... I need some cookies and brainless activities


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

FePa said:


> Shhhhh
> Sssshhhhh kids, , come on
> 
> No more fighting, nothing like I throw you my Te, you block with your Fe, Do, Re, Mi or Fa
> 
> Between last night and this afternoon, my Ne-Fi-Te-Si have been working overtime, I added about 12 people in my list of acquaintances, 4 of them went to my Facebook as friends and three others on my phone so... I need some cookies and brainless activities


Doh Ray wat? Please filter your language through an introverted judging function when you communicate ENFP


----------



## Dabbling

FePa said:


> Shhhhh
> Sssshhhhh kids, , come on
> 
> No more fighting, nothing like I throw you my Te, you block with your Fe, Do, Re, Mi or Fa
> 
> Between last night and this afternoon, my Ne-Fi-Te-Si have been working overtime, I added about 12 people in my list of acquaintances, 4 of them went to my Facebook as friends and three others on my phone so... I need some cookies and brainless activities


Spoken like a true ENFP. I'd be exhausted...


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Will no one give me a hug? 

Twitch


----------



## FePa

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Will no one give me a hug?
> 
> Twitch


I'm afraid to catch your flu...


----------



## litok

Chest said:


> I meant in good fun though, you know...


Rawr


----------



## dmkinger

litok said:


> A few months ago, and because of relationship problems.
> School and talked with friends that helped me <3
> 
> My acts at that point where pretty much non existent other than school.
> Not particularly.
> I learned to 1. Stay away from draining people. 2. School is a lot harder when you're depressed. :L


Well I thought I said personal.
You used the uncanny INFJ talent to tell an entire story and reveal absolutely nothing emotional/personal in it. 

Hahahahhaha, relax my friend. I'm pushing for fun.
Only recently I realized how much I can push.


----------



## spookyfornever

hehe. I'm going through a black depression. my pre-calc grade is now a 29.


----------



## dmkinger

spookyfornever said:


> hehe. I'm going through a black depression. my pre-calc grade is now a 29.


If it helps, I hated math all through school. And at some point I got 1/4 on 100. 
Yeah, quarter.
I heard later that the school had the revise and modify the entire report card database to be able to accommodate quarter on a hundred. 

So hang in there. Its a constant fight. You'll get better.


----------



## litok

dmkinger said:


> Well I thought I said personal.
> You used the uncanny INFJ talent to tell an entire story and reveal absolutely nothing emotional/personal in it.
> 
> Hahahahhaha, relax my friend. I'm pushing for fun.
> Only recently I realized how much I can push.


Its not a problem ^-^



dmkinger said:


> If it helps, I hated math all through school. And at some point I got 1/4 on 100.
> Yeah, quarter.
> I heard later that the school had the revise and modify the entire report card database to be able to accommodate quarter on a hundred.
> 
> So hang in there. Its a constant fight. You'll get better.


Yes! And go outside to like a garden or something colorful natural and pretty! (this makes me feel better )


----------



## FePa

litok said:


> Its not a problem ^-^
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! And go outside to like a garden or something colorful natural and pretty! (this makes me feel better )


is this annoying Ne-Fi hurting you, my dear ?

shall I release the dragons on him ?


----------



## dmkinger

litok said:


> Its not a problem ^-^
> Yes! And go outside to like a garden or something colorful natural and pretty! (this makes me feel better )


Hmmmm. I suck at math, and art is not an exception either. 
I do music when I'm down. 

Okay, so what really happened to insulting the guy above you?
(_Somebody is gonna comment, ooh look an ENFP who brought the conversation back to track! That is a first!_
*To them I say : Ha ha ha.*

And besides, we ENFPs are too sweet. You can't stay mad at us too long.


----------



## dmkinger

FePa said:


> is this annoying Ne-Fi hurting you, my dear ?
> 
> shall I release the dragons on him ?


'_annoying_'? :O
I'm hurt.

Don't push it miss, I'll release my kittens on you!


----------



## FePa

dmkinger said:


> '_annoying_'? :O
> I'm hurt.
> 
> Don't push it miss, I'll release my kittens on you!


really hurt or ENFP fake hurt ?
;-)


----------



## litok

FePa said:


> is this annoying Ne-Fi hurting you, my dear ?
> 
> shall I release the dragons on him ?


 Yeah so it! 



dmkinger said:


> '_annoying_'? :O
> I'm hurt.
> 
> Don't push it miss, I'll release my kittens on you!


D: your kitties are no mach for my nekos!



dmkinger said:


> Hmmmm. I suck at math, and art is not an exception either.
> I do music when I'm down.
> 
> Okay, so what really happened to insulting the guy above you?
> (_Somebody is gonna comment, ooh look an ENFP who brought the conversation back to track! That is a first!_
> *To them I say : Ha ha ha.*
> 
> And besides, we ENFPs are too sweet. You can't stay mad at us too long.


 you wish


----------



## FePa

litok said:


> you wish


WHAT ?!?! :mellow:
Everything between us... Was it all a lie then ?
*sniff* *sniff*


----------



## dmkinger

litok said:


> Yeah so it!
> 
> D: your kitties are no mach for my nekos!
> 
> you wish


I don't wanna be grammar Nazi, but I think you meant, ''_do_ it''. 

Yesh, but me kittehs will make yew nekos melth. 

Oh no, I know. 
Actually, I am given to understand INFJs can't really be mad at people too long either. True or not?


----------



## dmkinger

FePa said:


> really hurt or ENFP fake hurt ?
> ;-)


Whichever one gets me a hug.


----------



## FePa

dmkinger said:


> I don't wanna be grammar Nazi, but I think you meant, ''_do_ it''.
> 
> Yesh, but me kittehs will make yew nekos melth.
> 
> Oh no, I know.
> Actually, I am given to understand INFJs can't really be mad at people too long either. True or not?


aaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa no no no no no fellow Ne !

No grammar nazi in our rainbow world


Free hugs for wounded egos are a Fe's department, sorry, no can't do


----------



## dmkinger

FePa said:


> aaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa no no no no no fellow Ne !
> 
> No grammar nazi in our rainbow world
> 
> 
> Free hugs for wounded egos are a Fe's department, sorry, no can't do


Actually, it is the Ne that pointed out the mistake to me. 

Hahahaha, hopes and possibilities and beautiful situations ahead! 

Okay, now *I am hurt!* 
ENFPs generally are just as uninhibited as Fe. :/

And wounded ego? 
Who are we talking about again?


----------



## FePa

dmkinger said:


> Actually, it is the Ne that pointed out the mistake to me.


 I know, I know... but we are too nice to say in their faces
(besides, I murder English grammar abour two or three times in each post anyway...)



dmkinger said:


> Okay, now *I am hurt!*
> ENFPs generally are just as uninhibited as Fe. :/


Yup, right, but we don't have sympathy... we have empathy 
agree ?




dmkinger said:


> And wounded ego?
> Who are we talking about again?


because you said you were hurt for real and you needed a hug


*we have to explain everything to those ENFPs... uffi*













ps: I can't be in this thread, I feel awful criticizing others, even if it's just for "funzis"
hhihhihihih you know I'm kidding right ?


----------



## Dabbling

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yoda. You seek Yoda? Take you to him I will!


*tags along very quietly hoping to see the real Yoda without being seen*


----------



## dmkinger

FePa said:


> I know, I know... but we are too nice to say in their faces
> (besides, I murder English grammar abour two or three times in each post anyway...)
> 
> Yup, right, but we don't have sympathy... we have empathy
> agree ?
> 
> 
> because you said you were hurt for real and you needed a hug
> 
> 
> *we have to explain everything to those ENFPs... uffi*
> 
> ps: I can't be in this thread, I feel awful criticizing others, even if it's just for "funzis"
> hhihhihihih you know I'm kidding right ?


Yeah you do a real neat job at the grammar. 
_abour_

Hahahaha empathy and yet you are so politely critical of me. 
Acknowledge that you have empathy, yet choose not to show any to me. 

Hahaha, I said I was hurt cause you said *'annoying'*.
I was rather hoping you could do better than that. And since you didn't, it hurt me. :dry:
_*silently*_ we have to explain everything to those ENFPs... uff.


----------



## FePa

dmkinger said:


> Yeah you do a real neat job at the grammar.
> _abour_
> 
> Hahahaha empathy and yet you are so politely critical of me.
> Acknowledge that you have empathy, yet choose not to show any to me.
> 
> Hahaha, I said I was hurt cause you said *'annoying'*.
> I was rather hoping you could do better than that. And since you didn't, it hurt me. :dry:
> _*silently*_ we have to explain everything to those ENFPs... uff.


HA HA HA
Touché fellow kin


Abour ?? where did I write this ?
Come on ! About = abour is typpo, not grammar murderer 


I'm being tough to push your buttons, this is what we do !

I do have a lot of empathy, but since I don't have it in my Si the "Fake wounded ego" app, I couldn't use it
ehehehhe
:laughing:


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

It's a shame how pathetic your attempted insults are.

Twitch


----------



## FePa

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> It's a shame how pathetic your attempted insults are.
> 
> Twitch


I think so too...
Spare me some of yours ?


----------



## litok

dmkinger said:


> I don't wanna be grammar Nazi, but I think you meant, ''_do_ it''.
> 
> Yesh, but me kittehs will make yew nekos melth.
> 
> Oh no, I know.
> Actually, I am given to understand INFJs can't really be mad at people too long either. True or not?


LOL Yeah pretty much xD
You do something to tick me off and I'll probably have forgotten in an hour :L



FePa said:


> I think so too...
> Spare me some of yours ?


Do I really want to end the world as we know it? *Holds back insults*


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

FePa said:


> I think so too...
> Spare me some of yours ?


If you could pull your Ne far enough out of your Fi ass you might actually be able to come up with a decent insult.

Twitch


----------



## dmkinger

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> If you could pull your Ne far enough out of your Fi ass you might actually be able to come up with a decent insult.
> Twitch


Hahahaha, that is classic taunting. And best part its addressed to ENFPs. 
I'm sorry man, but if you had a better job to do instead of staring at our Fi ass, you might, I don't know . . . *HAVE A LIFE!*


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

dmkinger said:


> Hahahaha, that is classic taunting. And best part its addressed to ENFPs.
> I'm sorry man, but if you had a better job to do instead of staring at our Fi ass, you might, I don't know . . . *HAVE A LIFE!*


Oh, the only reason why I was staring was because I was wondering how you got such an oversized ego that far into your colon.

Twitch


----------



## spookyfornever

dmkinger said:


> If it helps, I hated math all through school. And at some point I got 1/4 on 100.
> Yeah, quarter.
> I heard later that the school had the revise and modify the entire report card database to be able to accommodate quarter on a hundred.
> 
> So hang in there. Its a constant fight. You'll get better.


I know. I'm a god at math....and schoolin general. i just don't do homework.
NOW CRITICIZE ME, DAMNIT!


----------



## FePa

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> If you could pull your Ne far enough out of your Fi ass you might actually be able to come up with a decent insult.
> 
> Twitch


OK OK let me just attach my Te on my shoe so I can give to you properly where you deserve

And oh :kitteh: thanks for noticing my Fi ass, I have been working out


----------



## dmkinger

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Oh, the only reason why I was staring was because I was wondering how you got such an oversized ego that far into your colon.
> 
> Twitch


Its the only anesthetic I found to replace the pain in the ass that you are. 
Go ahead, ask me how you are a pain in the ass.


----------



## dmkinger

spookyfornever said:


> I know. I'm a god at math....and schoolin general. i just don't do homework.
> NOW CRITICIZE ME, DAMNIT!


Why would I do that?
You are an attention seeking brat that would like nothing better than being held in attention here, due to how much you were ignored in school because of your proficiency at math.
If anything at all, I'd say bravo!


----------



## Tranquility

dmkinger said:


> Why would I do that?
> You are an attention seeking brat that would like nothing better than being held in attention here, due to how much you were ignored in school because of your proficiency at math.
> If anything at all, I'd say bravo!


Yeah, you're almost an ENFP, @spookyfornever! Just need to lose your proficiency at math!


----------



## JustBob31459

sigh, you can always trust an non NT to not get the point of a thread


----------



## spookyfornever

............I don't even need to criticize this. It criticizes itself.....


----------



## spookyfornever

The thread has no point. That's what needles are for, silly. speaking of which, quit acting like a little prick


----------



## Tranquility

spookyfornever said:


> ............I don't even need to criticize this. It criticizes itself.....


Most INTPs need to learn the meaning of tact.


----------



## dmkinger

EthereaEthos said:


> Yeah, you're almost an ENFP, @spookyfornever! Just need to lose your proficiency at math!


Well played INTP, well played.


----------



## metaphor

Scianto said:


> sigh, you can always trust an non NT to not get the point of a thread


Going on a tangent is a lot more fun. :happy: You should try it!


----------



## spookyfornever

EthereaEthos said:


> Most INTPs need to learn the meaning of tact.


Tact? I thought we were talking about needles? (So much pun)


----------



## JustBob31459

spookyfornever said:


> The thread has no point. That's what needles are for, silly. speaking of which, quit acting like a little prick


but, but; hmm well you got a point there, so this means you're a prick yourself?
also, I must misunderstood the point of trying to criticize the person above me. no'one stated it had to be positive critique or tactful. 

In that case I'm going to criticize you; but only after I've done a complete study ;D


----------



## Johnston

metaphor said:


> Going on a tangent is a lot more fun. :happy: You should try it!


Going on a tangent is easy, INFP. Try going on a cotangent and see for yourself how it... eh... feels.


----------



## dmkinger

Scianto said:


> sigh, you can always trust an non NT to not get the point of a thread


Cheers mate. 

I would have returned back to the original train of thought, but I felt . . . . *OOOOH, IS THAT A KITTEN?*
Kittens are so cute you know. Blue eyes, that transform into respective colors only after a certain age, and kittens are generally more expressive than there older counterparts. 
Speaking of older, @EthereaEthos and @spookyfornever _*yawns*_. Anything else that was used in the last few decades?


----------



## spookyfornever

Scianto said:


> but, but; hmm well you got a point there, so this means you're a prick yourself?
> also, I must misunderstood the point of trying to criticize the person above me. no'one stated it had to be positive critique or tactful.
> 
> In that case I'm going to criticize you; but only after I've done a complete study ;D


studs? i thought this was for needles and tacts? Ah, the strangeness of humans.
You can't study me. i've been through 4 shrinks, and each one has since changed their profession


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

dmkinger said:


> Its the only anesthetic I found to replace the pain in the ass that you are.
> Go ahead, ask me how you are a pain in the ass.


Oh, no need to ask how. I already know.
Real logic will always be a pain in your ass.

Twitch


----------



## Tranquility

dmkinger said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> I would have returned back to the original train of thought, but I felt . . . . *OOOOH, IS THAT A KITTEN?*
> Kittens are so cute you know. Blue eyes, that transform into respective colors only after a certain age, and kittens are generally more expressive than there older counterparts.
> Speaking of older, @EthereaEthos and @spookyfornever _*yawns*_. Anything else that was used in the last few decades?


???


----------



## metaphor

Johnston said:


> Going on a tangent is easy, INFP. Try going on a cotangent and see for yourself how it... eh... feels.


----------



## dmkinger

EthereaEthos said:


> ???


Oh I'm sorry, I just realized my error.
Your lack of a primary Ne will not let you understand the sarcasm. 
The joke man; needles, threads, and tacts.

If you still don't get it I'll be happy to send you some articles on Wikipedia regarding sarcasm.


----------



## dmkinger

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Oh, no need to ask how. I already know.
> Real logic will always be a pain in your ass.
> Twitch


Real logic? You are talking about the same _real logic_ that asked me to pull my 'Ne out of my Fi ass'?
Maybe you and I subscribe to different ''logic''.


----------



## Tranquility

dmkinger said:


> Oh I'm sorry, I just realized my error.
> Your lack of a primary Ne will not let you understand the sarcasm.
> The joke man; needles, threads, and tacts.
> 
> If you still don't get it I'll be happy to send you some articles on Wikipedia regarding sarcasm.


Your attempt at humor is laughable.


----------



## metaphor

dmkinger said:


> Oh I'm sorry, I just realized my error.
> Your lack of a primary Ne will not let you understand the sarcasm.
> The joke man; needles, threads, and tacts.
> 
> If you still don't get it I'll be happy to send you some articles on Wikipedia regarding sarcasm.


Of course you're an NF! You're witty :tongue:
I shall remain loyal to _all_ NFs, and therefore, abstain from criticizing other NF types


----------



## spookyfornever

EthereaEthos said:


> Your attempt at humor is laughable.


If it were Laughable, it would have been a successful attempt...


----------



## Tranquility

spookyfornever said:


> If it were Laughable, it would have been a successful attempt...


... silly INTP, you don't understand figures of speech.


----------



## Tranquility

metaphor said:


> Of course you're an NF! You're witty :tongue:
> I shall remain loyal to _all_ NFs, and therefore, abstain from criticizing other NF types


I'm an NF (by Keirsey's definition), but I'm an INTP. What would that make me?


----------



## spookyfornever

EthereaEthos said:


> ... silly INTP, you don't understand figures of speech.


I'm an expert at figuring! How dare you insult my mathematical and deductive abilities?


----------



## Tranquility

spookyfornever said:


> I'm an expert at figuring! How dare you insult my mathematical and deductive abilities?


Go figure.


----------



## metaphor

EthereaEthos said:


> I'm an NF (by Keirsey's definition), but I'm an INTP. What would that make me?


A paradoxical mutation indeed!


----------



## Tranquility

metaphor said:


> A paradoxical mutation indeed!


It had me thinking I was an INFJ for the longest time...


----------



## spookyfornever

EthereaEthos said:


> Go figure.


Go shit on a statue in the park  (gestures toward your avatar)


----------



## Tranquility

spookyfornever said:


> Go shit on a statue in the park  (gestures toward your avatar)


Amusing... I just realized both of our avatars are allusions towards peace.


----------



## spookyfornever

EthereaEthos said:


> Amusing... I just realized both of our avatars are allusions towards peace.


How so? Anyone with a fear of birds would disagree with you.


----------



## metaphor

EthereaEthos said:


> It had me thinking I was an INFJ for the longest time...


Yeah! I'm surprised to see you as an INTP now. Rather interesting. Glad you were able to find out though.  
I haven't taken the Keirsey yet, but I will now. Praying I won't get a different type...:sad:
It took me forever to determine if I was an INFJ or INFP.


----------



## Tranquility

metaphor said:


> Yeah! I'm surprised to see you as an INTP now. Rather interesting. Glad you were able to find out though.
> I haven't taken the Keirsey yet, but I will now. Praying I won't get a different type...:sad:
> It took me forever to determine if I was an INFJ or INFP.


Keirsey's Analysis of Traits and Keirsey's Temperament Sorter are actually quite inaccurate, though they seems more accurate than the MBTI.


----------



## FePa

AAADD said:


> I've turned signatures off.
> 
> Sorry


Do you feel comfortable being a Fe-dom ?


----------



## Belzy

FePa said:


> Do you feel comfortable being a Fe-dom ?


Yes, I do.

But this does sound rather vague. How can either of us know for sure I know for sure to be more Fe-dom than Fi-dom?

I've mentioned things abuot me here: http://personalitycafe.com/esfj-forum-caregivers/201034-dreaming-esfj-differences-enfp.html


----------



## FePa

spookyfornever said:


> I'm not human. Also, A day is incapable of cognitive functions, and therefore cannot be "happy"


sad and lonely... and boring... NEXT !


----------



## FePa

AAADD said:


> Yes, I do.
> 
> But this does sound rather vague. How can either of us know for sure I know for sure to be more Fe-dom than Fi-dom?
> 
> I've mentioned things abuot me here: http://personalitycafe.com/esfj-forum-caregivers/201034-dreaming-esfj-differences-enfp.html


We ENFPs are very very good in helping others if we have been through the same problem ourselves... or we relate somehow and use our feelings to help... not so good in wearing other people's shoes and being there for them if we don't feel like doing it...
bit bastards, aren't we ?

See, I'm capable of criticizing someone ! yeah !


----------



## Belzy

FePa said:


> We ENFPs are very very good in helping others if we have been through the same problem ourselves... or we relate somehow and use our feelings to help... not so good in wearing other people's shoes and being there for them if we don't feel like doing it...
> bit bastards, aren't we ?
> 
> See, I'm capable of criticizing someone ! yeah !


I am totally like that ENFP bit, but I do try help more often than that just as well. I am energenized by (the thought of) helping people.


----------



## litok

EthereaEthos said:


> Yes, but INFJs always type people as INFJs...


<3 Maybe all of the INFJs gather here so finding you're an INFJ on here is normal C:


----------



## Dabbling

ENTrePreneur said:


> I didn't say their able too. I said they tend to not do so.
> 
> Nes think as they type.
> 
> Nis think and then they type


You're missing the difference in content and purpose. I can think as I type.


----------



## Dabbling

EthereaEthos said:


> Yes, but INFJs always type people as INFJs...


And your evidence for this is....?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Dabbling said:


> You're missing the difference in content and purpose. I can think as I type.


You can. But you already.. er.. I can't explain it, I guess.


----------



## Dabbling

FePa said:


> We ENFPs are very very good in helping others if we have been through the same problem ourselves... or we relate somehow and use our feelings to help... not so good in wearing other people's shoes and being there for them if we don't feel like doing it...
> bit bastards, aren't we ?
> 
> See, I'm capable of criticizing someone ! yeah !


What I love about this is that it's totally profound, makes great Te sense and yet is expressed in words reminiscent of a five year old!

You are comparing the Fe and Fi, and doing a great job...it's no wonder I love the ENFP...


----------



## Dabbling

ENTrePreneur said:


> You can. But you already.. er.. I can't explain it, I guess.


To be fair to you, I do both Ni and Ne, I can have a fair crack at using most of the Cognitive functions, in order to pass incognito....

Hahahahahahahaha :laughing: 

There are some INTJs who would doubt my authenticity if they went off just a handful of my posts...


----------



## Dabbling

EthereaEthos said:


> Now I'm thinking I'm Ni....


There's not a lot of Ne floating around on this thread to pull out and look at...where's that unicorn brained @FePa when we need her?

Do us a favour and tell us a nice ditsy Ne Fi story, please, dear...


----------



## FePa

Dabbling said:


> What I love about this is that it's totally profound, makes great Te sense and yet is expressed in words reminiscent of a five year old!
> 
> You are comparing the Fe and Fi, and doing a great job...it's no wonder I love the ENFP...


:mellow: not sure if you called me a 3x year old retarded or a 5 year old genius...

HE HE HE
That's what I love about INTJs ! They love us exactly because of our "defects" not in spite of...

♥


----------



## Dabbling

litok said:


> I like how you think....


I don't.

Oh, I can't teach you INTJ...it's a trade secret. Actually, it's probably not, but it should be...

Step 1) lose all emotions and ignore all other people (their feelings, their input and their concerns), repeat until task is complete.
Step 2) use logic to ensure success, sarcasm to maintain privacy, food to continue survival.
Step 3) use all spare time gained to enjoy interesting new hobbies...

That's pretty much it. For more info, do visit the INTJ forum, but not everyone who claims the label is truly INTJ.....:mellow:


----------



## Dabbling

FePa said:


> :mellow: not sure if you called me a 3x year old retarded or a 5 year old genius...
> 
> HE HE HE
> That's what I love about INTJs ! They love us exactly because of our "defects" not in spite of...
> 
> ♥


I can't explain it, but it's true what the ENFP says...


----------



## Dabbling

ENTrePreneur said:


> You can. But you already.. er.. I can't explain it, I guess.


If you mean that we process before we talk, that is an introvert / extrovert distinction.


----------



## FePa

Dabbling said:


> There's not a lot of Ne floating around on this thread to pull out and look at...where's that unicorn brained @FePa when we need her?
> 
> Do us a favour and tell us a nice ditsy Ne Fi story, please, dear...


OUCH ! stage fright !

Let me summon the ESFP inside me to perform a little for you guys


neh... she is asleep already... 
:bored:
besides, Ne-Fi stories are instinct impulse reaction ... need stimuli !


----------



## FePa

Dabbling said:


> I don't.
> 
> Oh, I can't teach you INTJ...it's a trade secret. Actually, it's probably not, but it should be...
> 
> Step 1) lose all emotions and ignore all other people (their feelings, their input and their concerns), repeat until task is complete.
> Step 2) use logic to ensure success, sarcasm to maintain privacy, food to continue survival.
> Step 3) use all spare time gained to enjoy interesting new hobbies...
> 
> That's pretty much it. For more info, do visit the INTJ forum, but not everyone who claims the label is truly INTJ.....:mellow:


Oh oh !!
I got one !
may I ? May I ?

Step 0,1) Ignore all the below in a presence of a sparkle rainbow unicorn, a.k.a. ENFPs
:-D

and so far, @litok doesn't seem to be wooed by me... despite my efforts and all the Fi I throw at him... sniff sniff
If the only thing you care is cookies, then you are a big ST !! hunf


----------



## Dabbling

FePa said:


> OUCH ! stage fright !
> 
> Let me summon the ESFP inside me to perform a little for you guys
> 
> 
> neh... she is asleep already...
> :bored:
> besides, Ne-Fi stories are instinct impulse reaction ... need stimuli !


Oh, for goodness' sake...I'll do it! *grabs some random costume*

Yeah well I must tell you about this today so you can help me on it. First I was dreaming that I was going up north today and I was flowing in a river which became a lake and then a shark came but I needed a boat which could float me across to my true love on the other bank, when along came a thunderstorm and a dark cloud which helped me to stay hidden in the boat. And the shark flew on the unicorn because the shark was very angry but hang on that was after the shark fell in the water and it was swimming like for the swoosh feeling of the water and maybe I want to eat the boat now but...

Ni is by now screaming...what do you want me to help you on and what's the point...Or creeping quietly towards the exit...


----------



## Dabbling

FePa said:


> Oh oh !!
> I got one !
> may I ? May I ?
> 
> Step 0,1) Ignore all the below in a presence of a sparkle rainbow unicorn, a.k.a. ENFPs
> :-D
> 
> and so far, @litok doesn't seem to be wooed by me... despite my efforts and all the Fi I throw at him... sniff sniff
> If the only thing you care is cookies, then you are a big ST !! hunf


 @litok hasn't got any Fi...he's an Fe user. INFJ. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Dabbling

litok said:


> My Ni does not understand how you came to that concussion...Although knowledge attributed to the element air which is feminine. :tongue:
> But using the elements would make nearly all ENFPs the element fire which is a masculine element :laughing:
> (I actually represent my ENFP best friend as a flame. <3 )
> 
> Also, define wisdom? :kitteh:
> 
> @Dabbling I give you an apple playing in fire. what does this symbolize to you?


Apple...prized reward of the Greek gods, the story of the golden apples...hidden treasure...something difficult to gain or achieve but worth the risk and the reward.
Fire...suffering...refining...purity...
Playing...this requires me to anthropomorphise the apple, giving it the ability to play...difficult for us logical types. I guess playing isn't something I attach much inner value or symbolism to.

*Eats baked apples happily.* (Weak Se wins out.) :shocked: Oops, I ate your present! Sorry! :crying:


----------



## FePa

litok said:


> My Ni does not understand how you came to that concussion...Although knowledge attributed to the element air which is feminine. :tongue:
> But using the elements would make nearly all ENFPs the element fire which is a masculine element :laughing:
> (I actually represent my ENFP best friend as a flame. <3 )
> 
> Also, define wisdom? :kitteh:


Apple = Knowledge
Eva gives Adam apple - mankind was in darkness before, living like sensors until Apple = knowledge came to rescue us all and we became enlighten of our existence and therefore expelled from Paradise (a.k.a. ignorance) 

So, men = animal, primal instincts 
women = brain, knowledge, mind

Not in a sexist way to defend my gender but in a anthropological way

Got it now, my dear Ni ?



litok said:


> This just made my day! D


Funny isn't ?!

and wow, I noticed your signature and I'm completely honored !
:-*


----------



## FePa

litok said:


> (...) Although knowledge attributed to the element air which is feminine. :tongue:
> But using the elements would make nearly all ENFPs the element fire which is a masculine element :laughing:
> (I actually represent my ENFP best friend as a flame. <3 )
> 
> Also, define wisdom? :kitteh:


We all have flames inside us... ENFPs are indeed AIR + WARM 
Is there anything more flexible than air ?

Our own air (oxygen) is what ignites fire (in us and in others)

INTJ would be WATER - COLD
ICE - with hot air = steam

Changeable, flexible and adaptable but still the same in their essence (water) only in a different state

Boy ! what had in my morning coffee ?!?!
:tongue:


----------



## spookyfornever

FePa said:


> We all have flames inside us... ENFPs are indeed AIR + WARM
> Is there anything more flexible than air ?
> 
> Our own air (oxygen) is what ignites fire (in us and in others)
> 
> INTJ would be WATER - COLD
> ICE - with hot air = steam
> 
> Changeable, flexible and adaptable but still the same in their essence (water) only in a different state
> 
> Boy ! what had in my morning coffee ?!?!
> :tongue:


Then what element am I? Copper Tellium?


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical Paradox said:


> Holy shit, I also have Asperger's.


I do as well, making me believe that I might just be an INTP in outer personality due to the disorder, rather then in actuality.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Aspergers, I have. An INTP, I am.


----------



## Tranquility

Dabbling said:


> What do you mean about projecting Fe Si onto parents and siblings?


There's a theory that if you are around people who share your functions, you tend to unconsciously project them (essentially letting the other person represent them instead of yourself), and that projected functions take longer to develop, as you must realize the functions are actually your own. It's connected to Freud's projection for ego protection.


----------



## Tranquility

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Aspergers, I have. An INTP, I am.


This is scary. Is there a definite connection between the disorder and the personality type? I mean, a disorder is basically a manifestation of multiple traits in a person.... Ti = adherence to personal logic, Ne = obsessions over new and exciting things, Si = seeking familiarity and consistency with schedules and decisions, Fe = lack of social abilities...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

EthereaEthos said:


> This is scary. Is there a definite connection between the disorder and the personality type? I mean, a disorder is basically a manifestation of multiple traits in a person.... Ti = adherence to personal logic, Ne = obsessions over new and exciting things, Si = seeking familiarity and consistency with schedules and decisions, Fe = lack of social abilities...


INTPs and Asperger's Syndrome | Oddly Developed Types
A small article on this topic.


----------



## FePa

spookyfornever said:


> Then what element am I? Copper Tellium?


There are only 4 natural elements
Air, water, fire, earth

What do you think you are?


----------



## spookyfornever

Hmmm......Fire. @FePa


----------



## Tranquility

spookyfornever said:


> Hmmm......Fire. @FePa


Oooh, a choleric!


----------



## FePa

spookyfornever said:


> Hmmm......Fire. @FePa



And what kind of fire you would identify yourself? 
Like a burning coal in a fireplace, hot but steady - dry or liquid fire, such as lava ?

If you are a NT I could imagine the first. ..



EthereaEthos said:


> Oooh, a choleric!


You know? I'm choleric too
)


----------



## Tranquility

FePa said:


> And what kind of fire you would identify yourself?
> Like a burning coal in a fireplace, hot but steady - dry or liquid fire, such as lava ?
> 
> If you are a NT I could imagine the first. ..
> 
> 
> 
> You know? I'm choleric too
> )


Oh? Interesting. I identify most with Phlegmatic...


----------



## FePa

Your temperment is*choleric. The choleric temperament is fundamentally ambitious and leader-like. They have a lot of aggression, energy, and/or passion, and try to instill it in others. They can dominate people of other temperaments, especially phlegmatic types. Many great charismatic military and political figures were choleric. They like to be in charge of everything. However, cholerics also tend to be either highly disorganized or highly organized. They do not have in-between setups, only one extreme to another. As well as being leader-like and assertive, cholerics also fall into deep and sudden depression. Essentially, they are very much prone to mood swings.*

Four Temperaments Test


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Beh.

Twitch


----------



## feeg1

You lack confidence and you lack numbers.
You are the weakest link.


----------



## Tranquility

FePa said:


> Your temperment is*choleric. The choleric temperament is fundamentally ambitious and leader-like. They have a lot of aggression, energy, and/or passion, and try to instill it in others. They can dominate people of other temperaments, especially phlegmatic types. Many great charismatic military and political figures were choleric. They like to be in charge of everything. However, cholerics also tend to be either highly disorganized or highly organized. They do not have in-between setups, only one extreme to another. As well as being leader-like and assertive, cholerics also fall into deep and sudden depression. Essentially, they are very much prone to mood swings.*
> 
> Four Temperaments Test



Your temperment is sanguine. The sanguine temperament is fundamentally impulsive and pleasure-seeking; sanguine people are sociable and charismatic. They tend to enjoy social gatherings, making new friends and tend to be boisterous. They are usually quite creative and often daydream. However, some alone time is crucial for those of this temperament. Sanguine can also mean sensitive, compassionate and thoughtful. Sanguine personalities generally struggle with following tasks all the way through, are chronically late, and tend to be forgetful and sometimes a little sarcastic. Often, when they pursue a new hobby, they lose interest as soon as it ceases to be engaging or fun. They are very much people persons. They are talkative and not shy. Sanguines generally have an almost shameless nature, certain that what they are doing is right. They have no lack of confidence. 

IT LIES

How in the name of all things holy did it get this result?!


----------



## Tranquility

feeg1 said:


> You lack confidence and you lack numbers.
> You are the weakest link.


Goodbye! :tongue:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006mgvw


----------



## spookyfornever

FePa said:


> And what kind of fire you would identify yourself?
> Like a burning coal in a fireplace, hot but steady - dry or liquid fire, such as lava ?
> 
> If you are a NT I could imagine the first. ..
> 
> 
> 
> You know? I'm choleric too
> )


Greek fire. Ancient, and damn near impossible to put out.


----------



## litok

Dabbling said:


> Apple...prized reward of the Greek gods, the story of the golden apples...hidden treasure...something difficult to gain or achieve but worth the risk and the reward.
> Fire...suffering...refining...purity...
> Playing...this requires me to anthropomorphise the apple, giving it the ability to play...difficult for us logical types. I guess playing isn't something I attach much inner value or symbolism to.
> 
> *Eats baked apples happily.* (Weak Se wins out.) :shocked: Oops, I ate your present! Sorry! :crying:


Its interesting to see how different people see each symbol. :3

...and how some eat them... *gives a new apple*



FePa said:


> Apple = Knowledge
> Eva gives Adam apple - mankind was in darkness before, living like sensors until Apple = knowledge came to rescue us all and we became enlighten of our existence and therefore expelled from Paradise (a.k.a. ignorance)
> 
> So, men = animal, primal instincts
> women = brain, knowledge, mind
> 
> Not in a sexist way to defend my gender but in a anthropological way
> 
> Got it now, my dear Ni ?
> 
> 
> 
> Funny isn't ?!
> 
> and wow, I noticed your signature and I'm completely honored !
> :-*


That's actually kind or correct except its not about sex but more about your energy. Masculine energy = express compulsives while feminine is quiet thoughtful and wise. :3

And I read that quote and I kind of spoke to me ^-^



FePa said:


> We all have flames inside us... ENFPs are indeed AIR + WARM
> Is there anything more flexible than air ?
> 
> Our own air (oxygen) is what ignites fire (in us and in others)
> 
> INTJ would be WATER - COLD
> ICE - with hot air = steam
> 
> Changeable, flexible and adaptable but still the same in their essence ( I actually generally avoid making long posts as of not to create a new language from English.... ) only in a different state
> 
> Boy ! what had in my morning coffee ?!?!
> :tongue:


And FePa learns alchemy xD

Water = emotion 
Fire = Sprit in the sense of having lots of spirit
Air = knowledge
Earth = Security/ practicality.


And why I said she is like a flame when she's happy she warms everyone, upset can become a raging huge fire, and when sad is almost like a flame that is about to go out. :3


----------



## Tranquility

FePa said:


> We all have flames inside us... ENFPs are indeed AIR + WARM
> Is there anything more flexible than air ?
> 
> Our own air (oxygen) is what ignites fire (in us and in others)
> 
> INTJ would be WATER - COLD
> ICE - with hot air = steam
> 
> Changeable, flexible and adaptable but still the same in their essence (water) only in a different state
> 
> Boy ! what had in my morning coffee ?!?!
> :tongue:


Four elements:
Fire - Consuming and Charismatic
Water - Fluid and Adaptable
Earth - Rigid and Dependable
Air - Lighthearted and Cheery

INTJ - Earth + Fire
ENTJ - Pure Fire
ISTJ - Pure Earth
ESTJ - Fire + Earth
ISFJ - Earth + Air
ESFJ - Fire + Air
INFJ - Earth + Water
ENFJ - Fire + Water
INTP - Water + Fire
ENTP - Air + Fire
ISTP - Water + Earth
ESTP - Air + Earth
ISFP - Water + Air
ESFP - Pure Air
INFP - Pure Water
ENFP - Air + Water


----------



## Tzara

EthereaEthos said:


> INTJ - Earth + Fire
> ENTJ - Pure Fire
> ISTJ - Pure Earth
> ESTJ - Fire + Earth
> ISFJ - Earth + Air
> ESFJ - Fire + Air
> INFJ - Earth + Water
> ENFJ - Fire + Water
> INTP - Water + Fire
> ENTP - Air + Fire
> ISTP - Water + Earth
> ESTP - Air + Earth
> ISFP - Water + Air
> ESFP - Pure Air
> INFP - Pure Water
> ENFP - Air + Water


Niice. am a phoenix!


----------



## Tranquility

Tzara said:


> Niice. am a phoenix!


Do you relate to air + fire?


----------



## Tzara

EthereaEthos said:


> Do you relate to air + fire?


Im more like fire + frost


----------



## Tranquility

Tzara said:


> Im more like fire + frost


Frost is not an element.


----------



## Tzara

EthereaEthos said:


> Frost is not an element.


Meh, like water but, adaptable yet not fluid

Anyhow, air fire seems to fit


----------



## litok

Fire - Spirit / Passion
Water - Emotion 
Earth - Body / Practicality
Air - Mind / Thought / Inner World

INTJ - Fire + Air 
ENTJ - Fire + Earth
ISTJ - Pure Earth
ESTJ - Earth + Fire
ISFJ - Water + Earth
ESFJ - Fire + Water
INFJ - Air + Water
ENFJ - Fire + Water
INTP - Air + Water
ENTP - Air + Fire
ISTP - Fire + Earth
ESTP - Air + Earth
ISFP - Water + Earth
ESFP - Earth + Water
INFP - Pure Water
ENFP - Pure Fire

I would be Air > Earth > Fire > Water :3


----------



## dmkinger

EthereaEthos said:


> Four elements:
> Fire - Consuming and Charismatic
> Water - Fluid and Adaptable
> Earth - Rigid and Dependable
> Air - Lighthearted and Cheer
> 
> 
> INTJ - Earth + Fire
> ENTJ - Pure Fire
> ISTJ - Pure Earth
> ESTJ - Fire + Earth
> ISFJ - Earth + Air
> ESFJ - Fire + Air
> INFJ - Earth + Water
> ENFJ - Fire + Water
> INTP - Water + Fire
> ENTP - Air + Fire
> ISTP - Water + Earth
> ESTP - Air + Earth
> ISFP - Water + Air
> ESFP - Pure Air
> INFP - Pure Water
> ENFP - Air + Water


Yup seems just about right. 
But ENFPs have a fire to them too, you know. 

And the temperament test gave me ''Your temperment is sanguine.'' too. 
I don't know, but I think I could connect to all four temperaments at some point or the other.


----------



## FX

I'm phlegmatic, apparently.


----------



## spookyfornever

So then what? INTPs are steamy? or we just contradict ourselves?......wait....that's actually true....


----------



## FePa

I don't think water is adaptable, will explain later...
Enfps are air and fire


----------



## spookyfornever

@FePa agreed. nothing but hot air.


----------



## FePa

spookyfornever said:


> @FePa agreed. nothing but hot air.


As in empty mind hot body ?
:/
Are we back on the subject of the thread? 




Obs: we should open a chit chat - random thoughts thread, just for those brain orgie


----------



## spookyfornever

Suuure, thats what I meant. yup. absolutely.....


----------



## Tzara

Ugh, what does that avatar say?

guys, we need a pharmacist here, an INTP is trying to write again.


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical Paradox said:


> I'm phlegmatic, apparently.


Very common for INTPs. They are mostly Phlegmatic Choleric or Phlegmatic Melancholic.


----------



## Tranquility

FePa said:


> I don't think water is adaptable, will explain later...
> Enfps are air and fire


Actually, I'm just referencing the connection made to the four temperaments by those who came before. Water is phlegmatic.


----------



## spookyfornever

Tzara said:


> Ugh, what does that avatar say?
> 
> guys, we need a pharmacist here, an INTP is trying to write again.


it says Pax. It's my personal insignia. and that's actually unicode  My cursive looks very nice, actually.Left-handed people are the best XD


----------



## spookyfornever

Although that's slightly old. I prefer the lower-case p


----------



## FePa

I'm ambidextrous...


----------



## spookyfornever

FePa said:


> I'm ambidextrous...


Of course you are -_-


----------



## FePa

Are INFJ good supporters for a sick-weak partner? 
I'm so absolutely down with a flu, chills all over my body, feeling like crap!!

I need some Fe around here... INTJs don't seem to have that "gift", do they ?


----------



## FePa

spookyfornever said:


> Of course you are -_-


Glad you acknowledge that, thank you
:-*


----------



## Tzara

spookyfornever said:


> Of course you are -_-


Actually, its quite easy to be ambidextrous


----------



## litok

FePa said:


> I'm ambidextrous...


*-* Oh really...

I'm ambidextrous from training(And music actually) although I am naturally right handed. :3



FePa said:


> Are INFJ good supporters for a sick-weak partner?
> I'm so absolutely down with a flu, chills all over my body, feeling like crap!!
> 
> I need some Fe around here... INTJs don't seem to have that "gift", do they ?


Yes for support and like keeping the sick person happy and comfortable as possible such but as far as helping in practical ways I am next worthless... :sad:

^-^)/ Get better though.






Hmm hope this helps the crappy feeling! ^^ :kitteh:


----------



## FePa

Tzara said:


> Actually, its quite easy to be ambidextrous


If you are thinking about simply the ability to write with both hands, yes.
But the real concept is to use alternate sides of the body for the same task, like someone hand you a spoon and you'd take with whatever hand it's easier in that moment, without thinking or twisting your body.


----------



## Tzara

FePa said:


> But the real concept is to use alternate sides of the body for the same task, like someone hand you a spoon and you'd take with whatever hand it's easier in that moment, without thinking or twisting your body.


After a while, you get used to it. I still write with my right though. 



litok said:


> I'm ambidextrous from training(And music actually) although I am naturally right handed. :3


Same here.


----------



## FePa

litok said:


> *-* Oh really...
> 
> I'm ambidextrous from training(And music actually) although I am naturally right handed. :3
> 
> 
> 
> Yes for support and like keeping the sick person happy and comfortable as possible such but as far as helping in practical ways I am next worthless... :sad:
> 
> ^-^)/ Get better though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm hope this helps the crappy feeling! ^^ :kitteh:


Practically I'm ok on my own, but I was needing comfort indeed...
Ow, sweet, love it !!


----------



## FePa

Tzara said:


> After a while, you get used to it. I still write with my right though.


When I was at school I would write on the right page with right hand, left page with left hand and in the end of each pafe, turn the notebook around and write upside down, just for funzis


----------



## Tzara

FePa said:


> When I was at school I would write on the right page with right hand, left page with left hand and in the end of each pafe, turn the notebook around and write upside down, just for funzis


When I was in school I had my own "dragon drawing language" to write in, not just for funzis though, it was very useful while cheating.


----------



## FePa

Tzara said:


> When I was in school I had my own "dragon drawing language" to write in, not just for funzis though, it was very useful while cheating.


How so ?

I used to invent script-codes to exchange little notes with my friends during class....
Crypto gossips! 
Good old days without mobile and Internet ... (not!)


----------



## Tzara

FePa said:


> How so ?


Teachers tend to search for written stuff, some dragon doodles apparently dont give any red flags.


----------



## KCfox

So hard to criticise...
Being so similar yet so different? T vs F.

I see you're talking about dragons. I used to have some interest in dragons once for a brief time, collected some different ornaments of the various ones, no idea where they all went. Dragons are cool, drakes, hydras, wyrms, wyverns, etc, are too.


----------



## disguise

*pops in*



EthereaEthos said:


> IT LIES
> 
> How in the name of all things holy did it get this result?!


I think this is a better test: Temperament Test 

I'm quite sure I'm Choleric Melancholic (or the other way around)

*sneaks out of thread in silence*


----------



## Tranquility

disguise said:


> *pops in*
> 
> I think this is a better test: Temperament Test
> 
> I'm quite sure I'm Choleric Melancholic (or the other way around)
> 
> *sneaks out of thread in silence*


Wow, this one had me as melancholic phlegmatic...


----------



## Belzy

FePa said:


> If you are thinking about simply the ability to write with both hands, yes.
> But the real concept is to use alternate sides of the body for the same task, like someone hand you a spoon and you'd take with whatever hand it's easier in that moment, without thinking or twisting your body.


Receiving a spoon with your weaker hand would be out of question obviously.

I am curious though. I want to do the spoon test.


----------



## dmkinger

FePa said:


> I don't think water is adaptable, will explain later...
> Enfps are air and fire


Well, as long as we're rightfully called hot! 

LOL, jokes aside, I think you are right. 
Water and fire is like almost 50-50.


----------



## FePa

AAADD said:


> Receiving a spoon with your weaker hand would be out of question obviously.
> 
> I am curious though. I want to do the spoon test.


This is how you actually stimulate a child, you always offer them things in the center with a straight direction. So, let's say when you place a spoon on the table for dinner, place on top of the plate, pointing up and let them pick up and use the way and with which hand they want.

My 2 year old still use either hand alternatively


----------



## Belzy

FePa said:


> This is how you actually stimulate a child, you always offer them things in the center with a straight direction. So, let's say when you place a spoon on the table for dinner, place on top of the plate, pointing up and let them pick up and use the way and with which hand they want.
> 
> My 2 year old still use either hand alternatively


Does this stimulate using either hand alternatively, so the person in question won't pick it up with the same hand every time? That's very interesting.


----------



## FePa

AAADD said:


> Does this stimulate using either hand alternatively, so the person in question won't pick it up with the same hand every time? That's very interesting.


Naturally they will develop more the preferred direction, as this is in fact genetically determined, but easily adjustable by training. 
Natural Ambidextrous are usually heterozygous but well stimulated anyone can develop the "other" side.

My mom, for example, she is genetically left hand. But she was born in a time where it was considered"the wrong hand"
And she was forced to use her right hand. For other things, that was left "free" she shows dominance of her left side.


----------



## spookyfornever

Left-handed people are second-class citizens. the doors are set up awkwardly, we have to deal with right-handed scissors, the entirety of the english writing system is for right-handers, and spiral notebooks suck. The zippers and buttons are wrong. It's time for a revolt!


----------



## dmkinger

spookyfornever said:


> Left-handed people are second-class citizens. the doors are set up awkwardly, we have to deal with right-handed scissors, the entirety of the english writing system is for right-handers, and spiral notebooks suck. The zippers and buttons are wrong. It's time for a revolt!


I think you should start with changing the handshake. 
Right with left is generally awkward.


----------



## spookyfornever

dmkinger said:


> I think you should start with changing the handshake.
> Right with left is generally awkward.


I do. I always hold out my left hand. I just look them right in their bastard eyes and wait. XD


----------



## dmkinger

spookyfornever said:


> I do. I always hold out my left hand. I just look them right in their bastard eyes and wait. XD


Hahahahahaha, an INTP with an attitude! I like it. 
Do you laugh about it after they respond awkwardly and end up in most cases in a double handed?


----------



## Tzara

spookyfornever said:


> I do. I always hold out my left hand. I just look them right in their bastard eyes and wait. XD


I shake those kinds of people with my right, look them in the eye and say " you should learn how to shake" with a smartass degrading voice


----------



## FePa

spookyfornever said:


> I do. I always hold out my left hand. I just look them right in their bastard eyes and wait. XD


Hehehehe I reached my memory for an occasion that this happened and I gave my right hand in a lady way, likeif the guy was going to kiss it
... naturally, not a hand shake but a hand given....


----------



## Dabbling

EthereaEthos said:


> Four elements:
> Fire - Consuming and Charismatic
> Water - Fluid and Adaptable
> Earth - Rigid and Dependable
> Air - Lighthearted and Cheery
> 
> INTJ - Earth + Fire
> ENTJ - Pure Fire
> ISTJ - Pure Earth
> ESTJ - Fire + Earth
> ISFJ - Earth + Air
> ESFJ - Fire + Air
> INFJ - Earth + Water
> ENFJ - Fire + Water
> INTP - Water + Fire
> ENTP - Air + Fire
> ISTP - Water + Earth
> ESTP - Air + Earth
> ISFP - Water + Air
> ESFP - Pure Air
> INFP - Pure Water
> ENFP - Air + Water


Nice to see INTJ heading the list...:mellow:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Dabbling said:


> Nice to see INTJ heading the list...:mellow:


No no no no clearly the most powerful types are in the middle hence INTPs being in the center postion between the 16 types.


----------



## Dabbling

FePa said:


> Are INFJ good supporters for a sick-weak partner?
> I'm so absolutely down with a flu, chills all over my body, feeling like crap!!
> 
> I need some Fe around here... INTJs don't seem to have that "gift", do they ?


It's nothing to worry about, you will be fine, get over it...:wink:


----------



## litok

;-; This sets the classical elements wrongly....


----------



## dmkinger

Tzara said:


> I shake those kinds of people with my right, look them in the eye and say " you should learn how to shake" with a smartass degrading voice


Ahahahahahaha, that is one delectable scene.
I wanna see this in real life sometime. 

I would respect a guy who is proudly left-handed. Most people will see him as a weirdo. But I'd have an instant respect for a guy who doesn't budge to social customs.


----------



## Tranquility

Is self-depreciation and inner turmoil characteristic of a specific MBTI type or Jungian function?


----------



## disguise

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> No no no no clearly the most powerful types are in the middle hence INTPs being in the center postion between the 16 types.


I never realized INTPs lacked common knowledge. I'll set it straight for you: If there's an even number, it's midpoint doesn't lie just on any side of the two figured middle you'd want it to be. It has to be right in the middle, here therefor a blend between *EN*FJ and IN*TP* --> ENTP

Oh look, my type is actually the most powerful. You petty INTPs share the second place with ENFJs.


----------



## Tranquility

disguise said:


> I never realized INTPs lacked common knowledge. I'll set it straight for you: If there's an even number, it's midpoint doesn't lie just on any side of the two figured middle you'd want it to be. It has to be right in the middle, here therefor a blend between *EN*FJ and IN*TP* --> ENTP
> 
> Oh look, my type is actually the most powerful. You petty INTPs share the second place with ENFJs.


You're both wrong. ISTP is the most powerful. If you disagree, I dare you to go into their forum and tell them otherwise.


----------



## Dabbling

disguise said:


> I never realized INTPs lacked common knowledge. I'll set it straight for you: If there's an even number, it's midpoint doesn't lie just on any side of the two figured middle you'd want it to be. It has to be right in the middle, here therefor a blend between *EN*FJ and IN*TP* --> ENTP
> 
> Oh look, my type is actually the most powerful. You petty INTPs share the second place with ENFJs.


Ha, the first situation _e-v-e-r_ that being mediocre is seen as the tops. Y-a-w-n. :mellow:

INTJs don't need to fight for the top place. It's already ours. Look at the list. :laughing:

*starts to mix up icecream mixture*


----------



## litok

EthereaEthos said:


> You're both wrong. ISTP is the most powerful. If you disagree, I dare you to go into their forum and tell them otherwise.


Challenge excepted.


----------



## litok

Dabbling said:


> Ha, the first situation _e-v-e-r_ that being mediocre is seen as the tops. Y-a-w-n. :mellow:
> 
> INTJs don't need to fight for the top place. It's already ours. Look at the list. :laughing:
> 
> *starts to mix up icecream mixture*


Being on top of the list isn't always a good thing....

INFJs are clearly the best but would never say it. 

^ This is sarcasm for those who do not understand it.

*Looks at ice cream mixture wantingly*


----------



## disguise

Dabbling said:


> Ha, the first situation _e-v-e-r_ that being mediocre is seen as the tops. Y-a-w-n. :mellow:
> 
> INTJs don't need to fight for the top place. It's already ours. Look at the list. :laughing:
> 
> *starts to mix up icecream mixture*


The center of a black hole has the most attraction power, hence the occupier of the center of this list is also the most attractive. You're just the outermost layer of the onion. The deliciousness lies inside.


----------



## Dabbling

litok said:


> Being on top of the list isn't always a good thing....
> 
> INFJs are clearly the best but would never say it.
> 
> ^ This is sarcasm for those who do not understand it.
> 
> *Looks at ice cream mixture wantingly*


Hmm. Today's challenge question for all those wanting icecream. Every good answer gets a spoonful. Excellent answers will get nibbled nuts and chocolate sauce on top as well.

Question: give one reason why INTJ is the best type ever to walk the planet. (And two spoonfuls if you praise the female INTJ) :laughing:


----------



## Tranquility

disguise said:


> The center of a black hole has the most attraction power, hence the occupier of the center of this list is also the most attractive. You're just the outermost layer of the onion. The deliciousness lies inside.


Would that make you an ogre, as you are the center of the layers?


----------



## disguise

EthereaEthos said:


> Would that make you an ogre, as you are the center of the layers?


If I watch Shrek enough, maybe it will.


----------



## spookyfornever

FePa said:


> Hehehehe I reached my memory for an occasion that this happened and I gave my right hand in a lady way, likeif the guy was going to kiss it
> ... naturally, not a hand shake but a hand given....


I miss that gesture. if I ever manage to acquire enough sedatives and duct tape to get a girlfriend, i'd like to do that all the time


----------



## spookyfornever

dmkinger said:


> Hahahahahaha, an INTP with an attitude! I like it.
> Do you laugh about it after they respond awkwardly and end up in most cases in a double handed?


No. I just keep staring them in the eye, get in their face, and tell them calmly "You are my bitch"


----------



## spookyfornever

Tzara said:


> I shake those kinds of people with my right, look them in the eye and say " you should learn how to shake" with a smartass degrading voice


Coming from a "wolf"?


----------



## disguise

spookyfornever said:


> Coming from a "wolf"?


Actually it's a coyote gray fox.


----------



## Tranquility

spookyfornever said:


> I miss that gesture. if I ever manage to acquire enough sedatives and duct tape to get a girlfriend, i'd like to do that all the time


Is there something you want to tell us about your personality? Any issues of any kind? :dry:


:tongue:


----------



## spookyfornever

EthereaEthos said:


> Is there something you want to tell us about your personality? Any issues of any kind? :dry:
> 
> 
> :tongue:


i don't understand the question. (seriously. Speak INTP, not english -_- )


----------



## Tranquility

spookyfornever said:


> i don't understand the question. (seriously. Speak INTP, not english -_- )


You sound crazy. Are you crazy?


----------



## spookyfornever

EthereaEthos said:


> You sound crazy. Are you crazy?


No. I'm clinically sane. It's a horrible affliction. will you pray for me? 
But seriously, i don't understand what you mean by issues.


----------



## Tranquility

spookyfornever said:


> No. I'm clinically sane. It's a horrible affliction. will you pray for me?
> But seriously, i don't understand what you mean by issues.


I'm just joking. I apologize.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

*hugs*

Twitch

PS: Y'all are crazy


----------



## spookyfornever

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> *hugs*
> 
> Twitch
> 
> PS: Y'all are crazy


 @EthereaEthos the smirking pony just called me crazy :'(


----------



## Tranquility

spookyfornever said:


> @EthereaEthos the smirking pony just called me crazy :'(


She must be reconditioned. Her behavior is unacceptable. It conflicts our plans.


----------



## spookyfornever

EthereaEthos said:


> She must be reconditioned. Her behavior is unacceptable. It conflicts our plans.


Plans? ok, i thought we were being serious here. this is no time for humor!


----------



## Tranquility

spookyfornever said:


> Plans? ok, i thought we were being serious here. this is no time for humor!


You... didn't make any plans? We're just winging it? :frustrating:


----------



## spookyfornever

EthereaEthos said:


> You... didn't make any plans? We're just winging it? :frustrating:


I thought that's what you wanted. Wasn't your avatar meant as a secret message?


----------



## Tranquility

spookyfornever said:


> I thought that's what you wanted. Wasn't your avatar meant as a secret message?


Yes! It meant chart the course! Take to the skies and pick a path!


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

EthereaEthos said:


> *She* must be reconditioned. *Her* behavior is unacceptable. It conflicts our plans.


*AHEM*

I will destroy all of you.

Twitch


----------



## Tranquility

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> *AHEM*
> 
> I will destroy all of you.
> 
> Twitch


Not if you join us. I don't want any unnecessary conflict. Join our side, and see what glory you can obtain. What power you can find. What perfection truly means.


----------



## spookyfornever

Dabbling said:


> *facepalms* Look at my data, brain box. You get two spoonfuls, with some nuts and chocolate sauce for making me smile at your oversightedness...


Damn! so I didn't have to make that last heartfelt compliment anyways? stupid refresh button -_-


----------



## spookyfornever

besides, I thought it was rude to do that? (Is way too polite for his own good)


----------



## Dabbling

spookyfornever said:


> Hmmmmm.........complimenting a female........and an INTJ to boot. uhhhh..........well shit, it's impossible. Most likely, whatever I say will be considered bull by you, because I don't know you well enough to make a true comment. thusly, My "Compliment" is this: I acknowledge your existence in the same universe as mine.


Administers a teaspoonful and a free copy of How to win friends and influence people. Try again for another spoonful, spookyneveris.


----------



## Dabbling

spookyfornever said:


> besides, I thought it was rude to do that? (Is way too polite for his own good)


Rude to do what?


----------



## spookyfornever

Dabbling said:


> Administers a teaspoonful and a free copy of How to win friends and influence people. Try again for another spoonful, spookyneveris.


But friends aren't prizes to win. They are earned. They are people, people that make life a wonderful journ- 
Who's playing the touching violin theme?! seriously, EVERY time i start to express myself......


----------



## spookyfornever

Dabbling said:


> Rude to do what?


To look at other people's info. (Then again, I think that i'm being rude when I say hi to someone, for fear of bothering them.....)

I Really need to refresh more -_-


----------



## litok

Wait...Are you using the same spoon for everyone...


----------



## Dabbling

litok said:


> Wait...Are you using the same spoon for everyone...


No of course not!


----------



## Dabbling

spookyfornever said:


> But friends aren't prizes to win. They are earned. They are people, people that make life a wonderful journ-
> Who's playing the touching violin theme?! seriously, EVERY time i start to express myself......


Is this how you normally talk?


----------



## FePa

spookyfornever said:


> But friends aren't prizes to win. They are earned. They are people, people that make life a wonderful journ-
> Who's playing the touching violin theme?! seriously, EVERY time i start to express myself......


Ow, is someone needing a little hug today? 
Come here, sweetie, sorry about the flu you might get but here, some warmth


----------



## FePa

litok said:


> Wait...Are you using the same spoon for everyone...





Dabbling said:


> No of course not!


Yeah !!! Let's share body fluids !!
*FePa a bit drunk from cough sirup*


----------



## Dabbling

spookyfornever said:


> To look at other people's info. (Then again, I think that i'm being rude when I say hi to someone, for fear of bothering them.....)
> 
> I Really need to refresh more -_-


But doesn't my I for show up on the thread, stage left? Isn't that part of the point of PerC, that you kind of know who you're talking to?

*gives icecream in the hope that the INTP will...do whatever INTPs do best*


----------



## FePa

INTJ females the best because they get interested in you like a grandmother, offer advice as a big sister, hugs you when you're down like a mommy and scold you like atteacher when you're wrong. ... they go back to big sister mode for fear of having hurt you


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

@Dabbling *hugs* fank yoo foer deh ife kweem.

Twith


----------



## litok

FePa said:


> Yeah !!! Let's share body fluids !!
> *FePa a bit drunk from cough sirup*


;w;


----------



## spookyfornever

Dabbling said:


> Is this how you normally talk?


only when I'm trying to be charming, and by charming I mean not dying alone and unloved  
Depends on who i'm with. I only really talk to one person in school, but thats mostly joking. Sometimes i'm really deep and philosophical, sometimes i'm just sarcastic.
The issue is, I don't normally talk.
Heh. good job, jake. clever.
And @FePa Someone may, but i'm no one.


----------



## litok

FePa said:


> INTJ females the best because they get interested in you like a grandmother, offer advice as a big sister, hugs you when you're down like a mommy and scold you like atteacher when you're wrong. ... they go back to big sister mode for fear of having hurt you


This about sums up my INTJ sister :kitteh:


----------



## Dabbling

FePa said:


> INTJ females the best because they get interested in you like a grandmother, offer advice as a big sister, hugs you when you're down like a mommy and scold you like atteacher when you're wrong. ... they go back to big sister mode for fear of having hurt you


That might breach the confidentiality rules...yep. Sorry, you're disqualified. :crying:


----------



## Dabbling

litok said:


> This about sums up my INTJ sister :kitteh:


Icecream, nibbled nuts and chocolate sauce for you...:kitteh:


----------



## Dabbling

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> @Dabbling *hugs* fank yoo foer deh ife kweem.
> 
> Twith


What I like about you, Twitchy, is your absolute insistence on being totally uniquely yourself, without compromise. You are a credit to your type.

What did you add to your icecream, by the way? Can I share it? <3


----------



## Dabbling

spookyfornever said:


> only when I'm trying to be charming, and by charming I mean not dying alone and unloved
> Depends on who i'm with. I only really talk to one person in school, but thats mostly joking. Sometimes i'm really deep and philosophical, sometimes i'm just sarcastic.
> The issue is, I don't normally talk.
> Heh. good job, jake. clever.
> And @FePa Someone may, but i'm no one.


Huh? I can't process this...Where have those INTPs gone when I need a translator? Or any Fe type...this chap needs a hug.. @litok


----------



## litok

Dabbling said:


> Icecream, nibbled nuts and chocolate sauce for you...:kitteh:


I don't want to eat off that spoon... *Gets a new spoon free from human fluids*


----------



## spookyfornever

Dabbling said:


> But doesn't my I for show up on the thread, stage left? Isn't that part of the point of PerC, that you kind of know who you're talking to?
> 
> *gives icecream in the hope that the INTP will...do whatever INTPs do best*


What i do best? hmm......... ok I just took 5 minutes to do a self-assesment of what i do best, then realized how ridiculous that is. So....... *Does whatever amuses the INTJ to keep her attention * Also, There's no symbol to indicate gender, just your name, type, progress, and the 4 little symbols (Cup, face, book, chest)


----------



## spookyfornever

Dabbling said:


> Huh? I can't process this...Where have those INTPs gone when I need a translator? Or any Fe type...this chap needs a hug.. @_litok_


I wouldn't consider an INTP an Fe type....... my Fe is like -3.42


----------



## FePa

Dabbling said:


> That might breach the confidentiality rules...yep. Sorry, you're disqualified. :crying:


Typical INTJs, changing the rules jn middle game
Hunf


----------



## FePa

spookyfornever said:


> What i do best? hmm......... ok I just took 5 minutes to do a self-assesment of what i do best, then realized how ridiculous that is. So....... *Does whatever amuses the INTJ to keep her attention * Also, There's no symbol to indicate gender, just your name, type, progress, and the 4 little symbols (Cup, face, book, chest)


Then yours is not set properly, because just below the cup, face, etc there's a list with gender, how many posts, rank, etc


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Dabbling said:


> What I like about you, Twitchy, is your absolute insistence on being totally uniquely yourself, without compromise. You are a credit to your type.
> 
> What did you add to your icecream, by the way? Can I share it? <3


*snuggles*
Itf weewy good ftuff.
*slides over the bottle of spiked chocolate syrup*
It makef yoor tuung awwl fufzy.
*snuggles more*

Twiffy


----------



## litok

Dabbling said:


> Huh? I can't process this...Where have those INTPs gone when I need a translator? Or any Fe type...this chap needs a hug.. @litok


;-; This is how INTPs show feels without showing feels and then INFJs are like <3 Feels D:


----------



## spookyfornever

@FePa no, that's the odd part. I can see yours, but not hers.


----------



## Dabbling

spookyfornever said:


> What i do best? hmm......... ok I just took 5 minutes to do a self-assesment of what i do best, then realized how ridiculous that is. So....... *Does whatever amuses the INTJ to keep her attention * Also, There's no symbol to indicate gender, just your name, type, progress, and the 4 little symbols (Cup, face, book, chest)


*whispers* Have you any idea how I would change it?


----------



## Dabbling

litok said:


> ;-; This is how INTPs show feels without showing feels and then INFJs are like <3 Feels D:


Huh? I don't understand this. Explain.


----------



## spookyfornever

@Dabbling No, but now i can see it.


----------



## Tranquility

disguise said:


> Err... @TwitchdelaBRAT is a he, not a she.


Awhoops... it's the pony. It makes me confused.


----------



## Dabbling

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> *snuggles*
> Itf weewy good ftuff.
> *slides over the bottle of spiked chocolate syrup*
> It makef yoor tuung awwl fufzy.
> *snuggles more*
> 
> Twiffy


Ah yeth. Isth werey nise an tathie. I've newer twied this shuff befowe.
*shnugglis up nesht to Twishtolabwa*

Wanna share my shpoon, twish?


----------



## Dabbling

spookyfornever said:


> @Dabbling No, but now i can see it.


Isth magwick.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Dabbling said:


> Ah yeth. Isth werey nise an tathie. I've newer twied this shuff befowe.
> *shnugglis up nesht to Twishtolabwa*
> 
> Wanna share my shpoon, twish?


*snuggles closer*
Thif ftuff iff foooooo guud.
*licks spoon*
Mmmmm.
*licks Dabbling*
Yoo ftashte guud.

Twifch


----------



## FePa

spookyfornever said:


> @FePa no, that's the odd part. I can see yours, but not hers.


It's because of my pure heart of child that display everything that is inside me
♥ @Dabbling, change in settings, display gender and age to anyone, not only friends


----------



## Dabbling

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> *snuggles closer*
> Thif ftuff iff foooooo guud.
> *licks spoon*
> Mmmmm.
> *licks Dabbling*
> Yoo ftashte guud.
> 
> Twifch


I'm nothay thpsoon. Go ewway to talk to the Uttherbees ower thawe..*points wather wagily*


----------



## Dabbling

FePa said:


> It's because of my pure heart of child that display everything that is inside me
> ♥
> @Dabbling, change in settings, display gender and age to anyone, not only friends


@FEEPAAAHHHH MY. Besstt Fwiend...meet TWiCh...wud you like to twy sum sawce? *grabs FePa and does crazy wobbly non INTJ based dance, expressing the inner Se...*


----------



## Dabbling

FePa said:


> It's because of my pure heart of child that display everything that is inside me
> ♥
> @Dabbling, change in settings, display gender and age to anyone, not only friends


Can't find it...try some sauce?


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

INF(T)J(P)'s unite!

Twitch

PS: The fuzziness you expect, the cold logic you don't.


----------



## spookyfornever

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> INF(T)J(P)'s unite!
> 
> Twitch
> 
> PS: The fuzziness you expect, the cold logic you don't.


Syntax Error
Too many parenthesis.


----------



## litok

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> INF(T)J(P)'s unite!
> 
> Twitch
> 
> PS: The fuzziness you expect, the cold logic you don't.


That would be... What about just INTPs? 



spookyfornever said:


> Syntax Error
> Too many parenthesis.


Return error "nothing done < everyone's too stubborn"


----------



## spookyfornever

litok said:


> That would be... What about just INTPs?
> 
> 
> 
> Return error "nothing done < everyone's too stubborn"


Two wrongs don't make a right. But three rights make a left.


----------



## litok

spookyfornever said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right. But three rights make a left.


Technically no, even if you did go left of where you wanted, you would have never actually taken a left :0

Two teas makes a friend  <---- I'm trying


----------



## spookyfornever

litok said:


> Technically no, even if you did go left of where you wanted, you would have never actually taken a left :0
> 
> Two teas makes a friend  <---- I'm trying


I'm making lefts, not taking them


----------



## litok

Touché, do you mass produce them?


----------



## spookyfornever

litok said:


> Touché, do you mass produce them?


Well I use some mass, but not enough to have an observable gravitational effect.


----------



## litok

Wouldn't that be right? Rather than wrong?


----------



## spookyfornever

litok said:


> Wouldn't that be right? Rather than wrong?


Depends on your moral code....and your navigation skills


----------



## litok

spookyfornever said:


> Depends on your moral code....and your navigation skills


Moral code is dependent on logic and my navigation skills...are not the best


----------



## spookyfornever

litok said:


> Moral code is dependent on logic and my navigation skills...are not the best


Then get lost


----------



## Tranquility

spookyfornever said:


> Then get lost


Says the INTP...


----------



## litok

EthereaEthos said:


> Says the INTP...


Not sure if I can say says the INTP to you


----------



## spookyfornever

litok said:


> Not sure if I can say says the INTP to you


INTPs wander. If you'll ask one J.R.R. Tolkien, not all who wander are lost


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

spookyfornever said:


> INTPs wander. If you'll ask one J.R.R. Tolkien, not all who wander are lost


Doesn't mean they know what they're doing either 

Twitch


----------



## Tranquility

spookyfornever said:


> INTPs wander. If you'll ask one J.R.R. Tolkien, not all who wander are lost


I love this quote!


----------



## spookyfornever

EthereaEthos said:


> I love this quote!


I quote this love!


----------



## spookyfornever

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Doesn't mean they know what they're doing either
> 
> Twitch


No one knows what they're doing. we all just sort of screw around until we die


----------



## Tranquility

spookyfornever said:


> No one knows what they're doing. we all just sort of screw around until we die


INTPs DIE? I thought their souls just went to the... other place. You know, the station.


----------



## FX

EthereaEthos said:


> INTPs DIE? I thought their souls just went to the... other place. You know, the station.


As in the gas station? Even with their great intellect, INTPs have a propensity for not getting great jobs. =P


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical Paradox said:


> As in the gas station? Even with their great intellect, INTPs have a propensity for not getting great jobs. =P


:laughing:


----------



## Morfy

Maybe you guys should stop being so lazy and thinking about pointless things all the time then!


----------



## FX

EthereaEthos said:


> :laughing:


=3


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical Paradox said:


> =3


How are you on this fine day?


----------



## Morfy

INTP bonding has gotta be the cutest thing ever *w*


----------



## spookyfornever

EthereaEthos said:


> INTPs DIE? I thought their souls just went to the... other place. You know, the station.


Oh you silly bastard, you think INTPs have souls? Nah, we just turn into malware and upload ourselves onto the internet


----------



## FX

EthereaEthos said:


> How are you on this fine day?


More or less okay, though I must leave to get breakfast and prepare for class.



Morfinyon said:


> Maybe you guys should stop being so lazy and thinking about pointless things all the time then!


While it's true that we do this a lot, which might explain our general inability at life, Einstein and Tesla also thought about "pointless things" and look where they ended up. Always exceptions to the rule.


----------



## Tranquility

Morfinyon said:


> Maybe you guys should stop being so lazy and thinking about pointless things all the time then!


The pointless things are the most entertaining. Do you happen to know how many theosophical and philosophical books are sold? The pointless makes quite a bit of money.


Morfinyon said:


> INTP bonding has gotta be the cutest thing ever *w*


:kitteh:


spookyfornever said:


> Oh you silly bastard, you think INTPs have souls? Nah, we just turn into malware and upload ourselves onto the internet


I have no desire to become malware. And, how do we upload ourselves without souls? If we are only physical, and do not have a pure energy component, we would be unable to transplant our consciousness.


----------



## spookyfornever

EthereaEthos said:


> The pointless things are the most entertaining. Do you happen to know how many theosophical and philosophical books are sold? The pointless makes quite a bit of money.
> 
> :kitteh:
> 
> I have no desire to become malware. And, how do we upload ourselves without souls? If we are only physical, and do not have a pure energy component, we would be unable to transplant our consciousness.


Noooooo....... it's too early for me to be intelligent. try again after about 3....A.M.


----------



## spookyfornever

Foxical Paradox said:


> As in the gas station? Even with their great intellect, INTPs have a propensity for not getting great jobs. =P


not to mention it's not a good idea to put us around flammable chemicals.


----------



## Tranquility

spookyfornever said:


> not to mention it's not a good idea to put us around flammable chemicals.


Especially due to our predisposition for static charges.


----------



## spookyfornever

EthereaEthos said:


> Especially due to our predisposition for static charges.


And mild pyromania


----------



## Tranquility

spookyfornever said:


> And mild pyromania


And schizopathic tendencies (Let's see what happens when we blow up a gas station...)


----------



## FX

spookyfornever said:


> not to mention it's not a good idea to put us around flammable chemicals.





EthereaEthos said:


> Especially due to our predisposition for static charges.





spookyfornever said:


> And mild pyromania





EthereaEthos said:


> And schizopathic tendencies (Let's see what happens when we blow up a gas station...)


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical Paradox said:


>


:tongue:


----------



## spookyfornever

Foxical Paradox said:


>


Why is a fox paradoxical?


----------



## litok

EthereaEthos said:


> Especially due to our predisposition for static charges.





spookyfornever said:


> And mild pyromania





EthereaEthos said:


> And schizopathic tendencies (Let's see what happens when we blow up a gas station...)


Oh yes...


----------



## Tranquility

litok said:


> Oh yes...


?


----------



## FX

spookyfornever said:


> Why is a fox paradoxical?


Ti-dom but with developed Fi; 6-wing; talkative but introverted; supposedly huggable despite being one of the least huggable types. A bundle of opposites.


----------



## spookyfornever

Foxical Paradox said:


> Ti-dom but with developed Fi; 6-wing; talkative but introverted; supposedly huggable despite being one of the least huggable types. A bundle of opposites.


Every INTP is a walking contradiction


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical Paradox said:


> Ti-dom but with developed Fi; 6-wing; talkative but introverted; supposedly huggable despite being one of the least huggable types. A bundle of opposites.


There seem to be a lot of INTPs like this.


----------



## FX

spookyfornever said:


> Every INTP is a walking contradiction





EthereaEthos said:


> There seem to be a lot of INTPs like this.


It kind of seems that way, doesn't it?


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical Paradox said:


> It kind of seems that way, doesn't it?


Yes... though, I have high Ti-Fe instead of Ti-Fi.


----------



## spookyfornever

EthereaEthos said:


> Yes... though, I have high Ti-Fe instead of Ti-Fi.


High Fe? what's it like? mine's negative


----------



## FX

EthereaEthos said:


> Yes... though, I have high Ti-Fe instead of Ti-Fi.


In some ways, that sounds like ENTP or ISFJ.


----------



## Tranquility

spookyfornever said:


> High Fe? what's it like? mine's negative


I am extremely sensitive to the emotional states of others, and tend to base my personal emotions almost entirely on the environment around me. It can be quite annoying, though I wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## Morfy

Go back to thinking about weird stuff noone else thinks about, INTP owo. You are not good at feels


----------



## FakeLefty

Shouldn't you be crying from a sad movie right now, INFP?


----------



## FX

FakeLefty said:


> Shouldn't you be crying from a sad movie right now, INFP?


ESTP, are you having fun building that missile launcher on your roof? =P


----------



## FakeLefty

Foxical Paradox said:


> ESTP, are you having fun building that missile launcher on your roof? =P


Hey, at least I'm building one rather than just thinking about it, INTP.


----------



## Tzara

FakeLefty said:


> rather than just thinking about it, INTP.


Implying you think about things before doing them..

I beg to differ


----------



## FePa

(sorry Tzara, you're going to be the receiver of some anger towards an specific NT, nothing personal to you ok ?)


[email protected] NT ! why the LOGICAL right thing to do feels so wrong ?!?! can't you see it ?


----------



## Tranquility

FePa said:


> (sorry Tzara, you're going to be the receiver of some anger towards an specific NT, nothing personal to you ok ?)
> 
> 
> [email protected] NT ! why the LOGICAL right thing to do feels so wrong ?!?! can't you see it ?


NTs have morals too, ya know…


----------



## litok

EthereaEthos said:


> I am extremely sensitive to the emotional states of others, and tend to base my personal emotions almost entirely on the environment around me. It can be quite annoying, though I wouldn't trade it for the world.


Exactly the same for me :3


----------



## Tranquility

litok said:


> Exactly the same for me :3


Still think I'm INFJ, eh?


----------



## litok

EthereaEthos said:


> Still think I'm INFJ, eh?


Nope, I'm leaning more to INTP now


----------



## Tranquility

litok said:


> Nope, I'm leaning more to INTP now


Yay! roud:


----------



## litok

EthereaEthos said:


> Yay! roud:


Oh so you don't like INFJs? I see how it is! *Sarcasm


----------



## Tranquility

litok said:


> Oh so you don't like INFJs? I see how it is! *Sarcasm


I'm just happy to know who I am.


----------



## FX

EthereaEthos said:


> I am extremely sensitive to the emotional states of others, and tend to base my personal emotions almost entirely on the environment around me. It can be quite annoying, though I wouldn't trade it for the world.


Interesting. I don't have Fe like that, so my emotions are primarily internal; I'm much more easily excited by things that interest me as opposed to things that excite others. As far as other people's emotions go, I tend to overlook subtle cues, meaning that it usually takes a moderate or stronger emotional state to provoke a response from me. Even then, I'm prone to misreading people and often react in a less-than-positive manner, causing me to overthink the situation in the process of figuring out what the hell is going on. This also forces me to make certain assumptions about people in order to avoid accidentally offending them, a process I informally call "treading lightly."


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical Paradox said:


> Interesting. I don't have Fe like that, so my emotions are primarily internal; I'm more easily excited by things that interest me, as opposed to things that excite others. As far as other people's emotions go, I tend to overlook subtle cues, meaning that it usually takes a moderate or stronger emotional state to provoke a response from me. Even then, I'm prone to misreading people and often react in a less-than-positive manner, causing me to overthink the situation in the process of figuring out what the hell is going on. This also forces me to make certain assumptions about people in order to avoid accidentally offending them, which is a process I informally call "treading lightly."


I tend to overinterpret, seeing malicious intent where there isn't any. I also tend to take on the states of those around me; That's why I avoid funerals.


----------



## litok

EthereaEthos said:


> I tend to overinterpret, seeing malicious intent where there isn't any. I also tend to take on the states of those around me; That's why I avoid funerals.


Now I'm thinking INFJ again....

I can't bare to stay in hospitals for long for that reason .-.


----------



## FX

EthereaEthos said:


> I tend to overinterpret, seeing malicious intent where there isn't any. I also tend to take on the states of those around me; That's why I avoid funerals.


Interesting. I don't necessarily see malicious intent, though I do on occasion. However, I tend to be rather unaffected by other people's emotions, and when I am affected, I don't readily adopt their emotional states. =S


----------



## Tranquility

litok said:


> Now I'm thinking INFJ again....
> 
> I can't bare to stay in hospitals for long for that reason .-.


IKR? That oppressive aura of death and despair that seems to linger in the air…


----------



## Tzara

FePa said:


> [email protected] NT ! why the LOGICAL right thing to do feels so wrong ?!?! can't you see it ?


Now where did I hear this before? OH, right..


----------



## Tranquility

Foxical Paradox said:


> Interesting. I don't necessarily see malicious intent, though I do on occasion. However, I tend to be rather unaffected by other people's emotions, and when I am affected, I don't readily adopt their emotional states. =S


That's really interesting...


----------



## litok

EthereaEthos said:


> IKR? That oppressive aura of death and despair that seems to linger in the air…


Yes, the best way I can describe it is stale and lacking life energy. .-.


----------



## Tranquility

litok said:


> Yes, the best way I can describe it is stale and lacking life energy. .-.


I think it may be an unconscious negative manifestation of a fear of death and dying, or an empathetic relation to the people inside... not exactly certain, but it feels awful.


----------



## litok

EthereaEthos said:


> I think it may be an unconscious negative manifestation of a fear of death and dying, or an empathetic relation to the people inside... not exactly certain, but it feels awful.


I actually know an ENFP that describes similar, so I don't know if its just a Fe thing...


----------



## Tranquility

litok said:


> I actually know an ENFP that describes similar, so I don't know if its just a Fe thing...


Huh... intuitive thing with strong feeling?


----------



## litok

EthereaEthos said:


> Huh... intuitive thing with strong feeling?


It might be 
Me and this ENFP act opposite of each other while always ending up the same conclusion in the end


----------



## Tranquility

litok said:


> It might be
> Me and this ENFP act opposite of each other while always ending up the same conclusion in the end


Makes sense, considering you have the same function order, but with different orientations.


----------



## litok

Mhm, I came to the same conclusion


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

But Fi is more irrational than Fe 

Twitch


----------



## litok

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> But Fi is more irrational than Fe
> 
> 
> 
> Twitch


Less objective would probably be more accurate way to say it :tongue:


----------



## Old Intern

Dabbling said:


> Sharing of the information is via Te.
> 
> Seriously *I'm not sure that Ni and Ne are separated by length of sentence or length of post.* It's more complicated that that, based on the introverted and extroverted functions. If @_Old Intern_ could spare us a few moments, she'd be great at explaining the difference. She helped me grasp it. She's Ne and I'm Ni. You'd hear a difference.


Hello there, I've been away, absorbed in being a new coder, but I still like this place. @_Dabbling_ thanks for the mention and btw my site is still in the works. I know . . . . . the getting it done problem. It's not abandoned just expanding (yes . . . typical).

Well, introverted perception is focused on what has been *stored up *(N being subconsciously correlated) and this will be applied to what gets taken in for future reference. Extroverted perception takes in everything with all the correlating up front (realtime), poking at it, getting your hands in it, or asking questions (N considering possibilities for comprehension or understanding, S filtering for participation options and experience gathering). Of course All perception is intake, and gets handed to another function for the person to actually do anything, even if the doing is to form an oppinion or theory. 

Ni runs in the background and surfaces as an internal awareness. Ne belives itself to be a middleman or a viewport for what is and what can be, as an external observation. ?

Some of us (NEs) are long-winded, :wink:
but NI dom's around here can be known for the "wall of text" -with more detail.


----------



## Dabbling

Old Intern said:


> Hello there, I've been away, absorbed in being a new coder, but I still like this place. @_Dabbling_ thanks for the mention and btw my site is still in the works. I know . . . . . the getting it done problem. It's not abandoned just expanding (yes . . . typical).
> 
> Well, introverted perception is focused on what has been *stored up *(N being subconsciously correlated) and this will be applied to what gets taken in for future reference. Extroverted perception takes in everything with all the correlating up front (realtime), poking at it, getting your hands in it, or asking questions (N considering possibilities for comprehension or understanding, S filtering for participation options and experience gathering). Of course All perception is intake, and gets handed to another function for the person to actually do anything, even if the doing is to form an oppinion or theory.
> 
> Ni runs in the background and surfaces as an internal awareness. Ne belives itself to be a middleman or a viewport for what is and what can be, as an external observation. ?
> 
> Some of us (NEs) are long-winded, :wink:
> but NI dom's around here can be known for the "wall of text" -with more detail.


Thanks @Old Intern, glad to hear from you and that everything is well with you...:happy:

May I introduce a young gentleman named @ENTrePreneur. He isn't clear on whether he is more Ne or Ni, and sometimes seems to think he has both...

Entre, I learnt SO MUCH from Old Intern, come and read this post from her please...

Thank you so much, OI. *hugs*


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Dabbling said:


> Thanks @_Old Intern_, glad to hear from you and that everything is well with you...:happy:
> 
> May I introduce a young gentleman named @_ENTrePreneur_. He isn't clear on whether he is more Ne or Ni, and sometimes seems to think he has both...
> 
> Entre, I learnt SO MUCH from Old Intern, come and read this post from her please...
> 
> Thank you so much, OI. *hugs*


Thanks, Dabble. I'm almost certain I'm ENTP now, though. That was quite the read, though. :wink:


----------



## Old Intern

@ENTrePreneur , When I test, the Ne - Ni thing is questionable for me too. Not-so-much according to people who get to know me though; with real life observation the Ne shows up -even if the observer doesn't quite have terminology for it.

I think Ni and Ti overlap, or seem to. Ni has a sense of something like Ti might also get. Ti will have a long internal dialog though, and I think that is where the difference is. Ti wants to get the wording right in your own head in order to see, or explain how something applies. Te wants to check if what was observed (Ni) is real or not? Ti will make a model to test a theory, but what is prized is the theory making (breaking new ground - opposit of Si); results are important - but in a facilitative role. 

Te, for the Ni dom, is what protects them from making a mistake (Se avoidance) thinking is facilitative and results are the prize.
@ENTrePreneur, if you had to pick one, are people more likely to say you are too fussy, or too much of a dreamer?
SOME people who have worked for me would say I was demanding or fussy, but more people would say I'm not practical. ?

When they say "not practical" they are people who want a direct route to security or comfort - right now. When they say too fussy they are people who don't like to think, and don't seem to make a distinction of how some activities have many incidental components but other things are systemic. Ti hates systemic failures that go unattended to. 

Ni seems to be cautious about everything as it's natural way of being. Ti gets irritated by a crappy system when it means doing something repetitive, or putting up with something not needed. For Te, result is the prize, the virtue. For Ti, clear thinking or a clean system is the virtue. This isn't quite the same thing as being process oriented, or not for me anyway, not in the sense that I want busy-work; I don't.


----------



## phosie

infjs aren't disorganized enough. that is my complaint.


----------



## ButterflyWingsNDayDreams

Being an INFP also looks like I have to criticize myself as well.
Okay. INFPs - you over react to everything.


----------



## Tzara

Oh stop crying about everything.. your disorganized lives included.


----------



## FakeLefty

Hey ENTP, you may think about good ideas, but do you actually get stuff done?


----------



## Belladonne

Makes me make a facial expression like this. Every single tiem tho.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Not everything requires organization you know...

Twitch

PS: Just because it burns, *hugs*


----------



## Morfy

You are not a god, INFJ


----------



## jdollie

get to reality, INFP


----------



## Belladonne

Every time I see an INTP, I'm reminded of how much easier my life would be if I were that laid-back about things while still being an NT (a la Smaug from the latest Hobbit movie).


----------



## phosie

the world doesn't revolve around you, entj 

(i actually like entjs i am sorry ;n


----------



## cinnabun

Stop spreading around all dem feels you pesky INFP.


----------



## Tzara

This from an enfp? Lol, ironic


----------



## VoodooDolls

your avatar's wolf is yawing because of your posts.


----------



## Pinkachu

Get out of your shell to spread more feels. Stop denying the world the awesomeness we share!


----------



## RefuseToBackDown

Ew, what are _'feels'_? Are they a disease?
*Keep your hands to yourself, ENFP. Don't come any closer!*


----------



## FX

RefuseToBackDown said:


> Ew, what are _'feels'_? Are they a disease?
> *Keep your hands to yourself, ENFP. Don't come any closer!*


Since you're an 5w4 on the enneagram, I think it's relatively safe to assume that you're some kind of IxTx, and most likely INTx. Work on those social skills of yours and come out of your shell once in a while; you might make more friends that way.

EDIT: Never mind; I see you've updated your type.


----------



## RefuseToBackDown

FPx said:


> Since you're an 5w4 on the enneagram, I think it's relatively safe to assume that you're some kind of IxTx, and most likely INTx. Work on those social skills of yours and come out of your shell once in a while; you might make more friends that way.
> 
> EDIT: Never mind; I see you've updated your type.


...
Oh, INTP.


----------



## Morfy

Can't you ever have a little fun, ISTP? OwO


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Fi...
*shudders*

Twitch


----------



## FX

What's wrong, INFJ? Can't deal with the intense subjectivity of Fi?


----------



## cinnabun

That Ti....it smells so bad:frustrating:. Away with you INTP!


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

That's not nice 
I like my Ti...

Twitch


----------



## Morfy

An INFJ with Ti? O god spare us


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

It only makes me more badass 

Twitch


----------



## Morfy

You are supposed to criticise INFJ. I thought you guys are so good at staying on track :I


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Who said that?
Or was that simply an Fi derived statement with no valid sources aside from your own bias?

Twitch


----------



## Bobagsp

At least we're not obsessed with all those weird animes all the time, INFP. (at least my INFP friend is =)


----------



## Tzara

Actually INFJs are as obsessed with anime as INFPs.


----------



## SweetPickles

I hate anime, it's ridiculous 

Hmm ENTPs can be mean.

Lol, I know that was pretty weak.


----------



## -Alpha-

Your emotions are pretty weak. Man up!


----------



## cinnabun

Oh god, here comes the INTJ to over-analyse every little detail for hours on end...


----------



## Bobagsp

Maybe if you ENFPs analyzed things a bit more you would have noticed that you misspelled 'overanalyze' incorrectly.


----------



## cinnabun

Maybe if you INFJs weren't too consumed with your own thoughts, you'd realise that it is spelled correctly, it's the British way.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Bobagsp said:


> Maybe if you ENFPs analyzed things a bit more you would have noticed that you misspelled 'overanalyze' incorrectly.


Your redundancy hurts.



xdollie. said:


> Maybe if you INFJs weren't too consumed with your own thoughts, you'd realise that it is spelled correctly, it's the British way.


Technically there is no hyphen. It is simply 2 words.

Twitch


----------



## Doll

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Your redundancy hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> Technically there is no hyphen. It is simply 2 words.
> 
> Twitch


Only an INFJ would sign their moniker on every post they write.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Doll said:


> Only an INFJ would sign their moniker on every post they write.


What makes you say this?

Twitch


----------



## Doll

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> What makes you say this?
> 
> Twitch


Because it's true.

Aw, c'mon, insult me back! Let's not derail. This is all in good fun, btw.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Doll said:


> Because it's true.
> 
> Aw, c'mon, insult me back! Let's not derail. This is all in good fun, btw.


Only if you answer my question. 

Twitch


----------



## FePa

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Only if you answer my question.
> 
> Twitch


aff INFJ, never getting to the point...

like, ever... in anything... like, no hitting the SPOT ...
or coming closer...

What's that Fe made of ahn !?


----------



## Lexicon Devil

FePa said:


> aff INFJ, never getting to the point...
> 
> like, ever... in anything... like, no hitting the SPOT ...
> or coming closer...
> 
> What's that Fe made of ahn !?


Oh, stop your complaining. You're supposed to be inspiring. You can't even inspire paint to dry. In fact, you're inspiring me to stay in bed all day and cry in self-pity. Away with you !! 

BTW, how about dinner and a movie next Friday, cutie pie. :wink:


----------



## Belladonne

Fi dominant. Too many feels... :laughing:

Also, won't share his collection of moob pics with me. How am I meant to get off, man? :bored:


----------



## -Alpha-

Oh, good. An ENTJ here to recite facts to me... 

It's like a damned textbook with a tie. :dry:


----------



## Belladonne

INTJ guys need more Pness. Can't ever go wrong with more Pness. 

Also, Eris is too awesome to be in anyone's avatar.


----------



## -Alpha-

I have more than enough of that, thanks.

Also, how's that red light saber treating you? I had the option for one, but I chose to have a soul instead.


----------



## Belladonne

So you're an INTP pretending to be an INTJ? Booooooo 

Fine, thank you. The power of the Dark Side nurtures me well.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

If that wasn't the most flawed logic I've ever read, Idk what is. I think your hormones are getting in the way of your ability comprehend logic.

Twitch


----------



## Belladonne

Dude, i'm gonna type as sober as possible, that honestly looks fcking pathetic and digusting compared to my post. and I'm being one hundred percent serious. Sorry we dont post sht that was perviously in cans. it's a fuking joke dude, and im dead fuking serious. gert areal family that makes good posts, drinks beer and wine and winecoolers and has a good fuking time, and has a milliondollar house on the beach, im seriously.. dont eever potst on these forums ever the fuk again bro, and by bro i mean never my bro.

also you don't state your myers briggs iz it infponie

bro.


----------



## FePa

Geez, ENTJ are so deprived of human traits that feels like we're reading google translator




Geoffrey Felis said:


> Oh, stop your complaining. You're supposed to be inspiring. You can't even inspire paint to dry. In fact, you're inspiring me to stay in bed all day and cry in self-pity. Away with you !!
> 
> BTW, how about dinner and a movie next Friday, cutie pie. :wink:


Hahaha

Theory confirmed, we are loved no matter what

Sure, sweetheart, we share the same enneagram and generation ... let's join our NFPeses and ride off to the sunset
*wink wink*


----------



## Belladonne

ENFPs are too happy. WAY too happy. Like, hippy happy. Hippies are the reason the liberals are winning America! Fox News is where it's at!


----------



## FePa

ENTJ have this funny urge to make everything in life, sooooooo boring
Besides, they don't double check the grammar in the foreign language they try to base their nick on


----------



## cinnabun

Ugh you ENFPs...why do you have to be so annoyingly _perfect_? God...


----------



## ENTrePreneur

xdollie. said:


> Ugh you ENFPs...why do you have to be so annoyingly _perfect_? God...


I know, right? Sometimes I just wanna give up 'cuz there's no way anyone could ever be as awesome as an ENFP.


----------



## FePa

xdollie. said:


> Ugh you ENFPs...why do you have to be so annoyingly _perfect_? God...


Please, you can call me FePa
:-}


----------



## FePa

ENTrePreneur said:


> I know, right? Sometimes I just wanna give up 'cuz there's no way anyone could ever be as awesome as an ENFP.


"Wanna give up" ?
The Battle was lost for you before you got your first chest hair


Oh no, wait...


----------



## cinnabun

ENTrePreneur said:


> I know, right? Sometimes I just wanna give up 'cuz there's no way anyone could ever be as awesome as an ENFP.


Hmm, despite this being a thread to criticize one another, which is a speciality of you annoying trolling ENTPs, you have seen sense and praised your other half ENFP sisters. Good for you! Perhaps you should take note? After all...you ENTPs need to learn to open up your feels side more...we can teach you.



FePa said:


> Please, you can call me FePa
> :-}


Hello FePa (interesting but unusual name) I'm d0llie. Nice to meet your fine ass.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

xdollie. said:


> Hmm, despite this being a thread to criticize one another, which is a speciality of you annoying trolling ENTPs, you have seen sense and praised your other half ENFP sisters. Good for you! Perhaps you should take note? After all...you ENTPs need to learn to open up your feels side more...we can teach you.


And I could teach you just about everything else. :kitteh:


----------



## cinnabun

ENTrePreneur said:


> And I could teach you just about everything else. :kitteh:


----------



## nO_d3N1AL

I think I have an ENFP friend and we could be talking about an interesting topic for about an hour and he'd suddenly be like "ooh a bird" and completely change the conversation... just as it was getting really interesting! Although I'm not sure how to word that into a critique of the personality type.


----------



## I_am_the_NiTe

INTJs are sociopathic evil masterminds. They are out of touch with humanity.

@ ENFPs. You guys are pretty damn good. But not perfect :wink:


----------



## cinnabun

Of course we are. You INTJs will eventually realise this...you know, _after _you've ran around in circles, analysing all the possibilities, speculating every _tiny_ little detail... wow. Much boring. So Ni.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL

The Real McCoy said:


> INTJs are sociopathic evil masterminds. They are out of touch with humanity.


What if i told you intjs don't intentionally try to hurt people - What if I told you / Matrix Morpheus | Meme Generator


----------



## cinnabun

And what if I told you, that you're supposed to _criticize _the personality type _above_ you?

C'mon INTJs, pull yourself out of your heads for once:dry:.


----------



## Tzara

Aahhh ENFPs being bound to the rules, cmon just drive on a yellow light and litter the streets once in a while.


----------



## -Alpha-

Why would you think of that?!?!?!


----------



## cinnabun

Tzara said:


> Aahhh ENFPs being bound to the rules, cmon just drive on a yellow light and litter the streets once in a while.


Worst. Criticism. E_ver_:mellow:.



-Alpha- said:


> Why would you think of that?!?!?!


*Flicks forehead wondering how long it will take for him to notice*


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ENFPs are Fi users therefore they must use a dictionary to interact with a Ti user and will be annoyed by that Fact.


----------



## Tzara

Think of what *E*NTJ? I dont thnk just one thing on a straight line, you have to specify.

Edit: Wow.. late post much? this was meant for darth.


----------



## Tzara

xdollie. said:


> Worst. Criticism. E_ver_:mellow:.


I could have said stop stuffing chocolate in your mouth.


----------



## cinnabun

Tzara said:


> I could have said stop stuffing chocolate in your mouth.


*manically stops eating chocolate*...what are you talking about? You know NOTHING:angry:!!


*Spreads around Fi* time to open up those feels of yours ENTP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Perceiver making a late post as expected.
Edit: I jinxed myself, I also made a late post.


----------



## cinnabun

*Drags INTP outside* there...that wasn't so hard, right?:kitteh: *Ignores claw marks on the walls*


----------



## phosie

enfps need to chiiiiillllllll, dude.


----------



## -Alpha-

Oh my god! I said I disagreed, not "go die, bitch".

Seriously...


----------



## cinnabun

INTJs: Making sense since...never.


----------



## Kavik

Pique the hell down before you blow something.


----------



## dulcinea

Shouldn't you be out wrecking motorcycles and doing crimes, ISTP?


----------



## Kavik

dulcinea said:


> Shouldn't you be out wrecking motorcycles and doing crimes, ISTP?


My keen Se keeps me from wrecking a perfectly good motorcycle. 

INFJ, you're too sensitive, stop crying over mere conflict and criticism.


----------



## dulcinea

Kavik said:


> My keen Se keeps me from wrecking a perfectly good motorcycle.
> 
> INFJ, you're too sensitive, stop crying over mere conflict and criticism.


But... but... but people have feelings! Oh if only all of us could be detached, analytical droids!


----------



## Kavik

dulcinea said:


> But... but... but people have feelings! Oh if only all of us could be detached, analytical droids!


Oh, if only all of you could be, then y'all would make so much more sense.

You're horribly overbearing. Step back and give people some space.


----------



## dulcinea

Kavik said:


> Oh, if only all of you could be, then y'all would make so much more sense.
> 
> You're horribly overbearing. Step back and give people some space.


Well, I can't help it if your idea of space is a flat in Antarctica.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Hmm oxymorons typical of Ni users


----------



## Kiernan

Neeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrddddddddd.


----------



## Kavik

I'm seeing double Yoda, or are all INTP's clones? Be a little more creative, especially in your dress so others can at the least tell you guys apart.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

You know the best part about squishing you with existentialism is? You'll never see it coming...

Twitch


----------



## Kavik

You INFJs wouldn't know the actual meaning of existentialism if it slapped you in the face. Oh how everyone will laugh at the irony. Too bad I'm adept at handling life as it comes, even such abstract questions are easily answered once they become relevant.


----------



## FX

Hey, ISTP. What do you intend to do with that thermonuclear warhead launcher once you've finished building it? =3


----------



## Kavik

FPx said:


> Hey, ISTP. What do you intend to do with that thermonuclear warhead launcher once you've finished building it? =3


I don't have any enemies I hate enough to use it on, yet. Perhaps I need an INTP brain to help me find a testing ground or target. They might find the results interesting.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

How cute, the ant defies the boot.

Twitch


----------



## Morfy

INFJ's are like our boring big brothers owo


----------



## FakeLefty

INFP, what are you doing here? You're so soft that you wouldn't last very long in this thread.


----------



## Morfy

The fact that I've been in this thread for quite a while disproves your argument. I always thought you guys value raw logic :3


----------



## BlackShugar

Hey INFP, wanna watch a horror movie with me ? Bring your diapers along.


----------



## Morfy

Sure, but you'll have to share your bed with me since I am very easily scared. And I'll give you lots of cuddles and tell you about my fantasies. Mwahahhahaha :kitteh:


----------



## cinnabun

NO INFP! I _don't_ want to talk about my feelings, god. Control that Fi!


----------



## Kavik

Your moodiness is showing. Here's at tissue.


----------



## -Alpha-

Your emotions are showing. Oh wait, that would require that you had them.


----------



## cinnabun

Hey, watch out for that lamppost alright? Be careful. Don't walk into--too late:dry:...


----------



## -Alpha-

Yeah, no everyone makes that connection. psycho...


----------



## cinnabun

The only psycho I see around here is the guy sitting alone in the dark muttering to himself, obsessively plotting ways to take over the world who's only just realised that it's no longer March...


----------



## nO_d3N1AL

I didn't know ENFPs could be so blunt. Anyway, since i didn't explicitly state a criticism last time, here it is: You have the attention span of a kitten... and have the same energy... and hug-ability.

Sent from my RM-846_eu_euro1_291 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tao Te Ching

It makes me like myself better...






Don't even talk to me if you don't like Reggae.


----------



## chicklit

@Tao Te Ching Screw my Fe, I was trying to insult you.


----------



## Tao Te Ching

I know, I wanted you to understand me. To understand everything is to forgive everything. I've been getting high a lot, divorce and separation from my rock has left this kite flying higher and higher. I don't like myself very much sometimes during this storm.

It makes me like myself better.


----------



## chicklit

Aw man, the song isn't available in my country.



> I've been getting high a lot, divorce and separation from my rock has left this kite flying higher and higher. I don't like myself very much sometimes during this storm.
> 
> It makes me like myself better.


Oh wow. Well, I mean ... I'm happy for you, I guess.


----------



## Kavik

An ENFJ with the inability to google for a song elsewhere, sigh.


----------



## chicklit

@Kavik (psssht.)

Nah, I listened to it. Isn't my style, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## -Alpha-

Tao Te Ching said:


> It makes me like myself better...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even talk to me if you don't like Reggae.


Oh, I love Reggae!






Also...

Oh, good. I'm glad I have someone else to tell me that I should do whatever all the other people are doing.


----------



## cinnabun

*Jump in with my newly developed Ni, about to slam-dunk someone's ass*

Oh...another INTJ.

Carry on being amazing in every way pal.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Bring in an ESTJ. INTJs are so unjust and non-law abiding that it is a threat to society.


----------



## Kavik

How am I supposed to criticize an INTP, I get along with them too well. Oh you mini yodas, I'm always pulling your N back onto the topic at hand when you go crazy with your tangents.


----------



## chicklit

Poor ISTP, your functions had _so much potential_. Unfortunately you decided to use them in the wrong order.


----------



## Tao Te Ching

opposite order, not wrong


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

At least there is no Te in that package


----------



## Kavik

Flattery, for an ISTP? I don't know what to think about that.


----------



## -Alpha-

You probably don't know what to think of a lot of things outside of cars, huh?


----------



## Kavik

-Alpha- said:


> You probably don't know what to think of a lot of things outside of cars, huh?


I don't know what to think of emotions, I might be having one, I can't be sure. My mind would be a very boring place if it was filled with cars, though, it might get a bit strange. Pizza visualized as red corvettes, bowling balls are big black trucks, the cosmos are made up of neon colored lambos.

INTJ, I bet you can't envision everything suddenly turning into trees and being set on fire. Your view of the world is too ridged and plain.


----------



## -Alpha-

No. I prefer to envision buildings turning into balloons, balloons turning into lead, plummeting to the ground and turning into doves on impact.

Dominant irrational, son.

Go back to your robots or whatever.

(jk, btw, I love you... deeply)


----------



## Kavik

-Alpha- said:


> No. I prefer to envision buildings turning into balloons, balloons turning into lead, plummeting to the ground and turning into doves on impact.
> 
> Dominant irrational, son.
> 
> Go back to your robots or whatever.
> 
> (jk, btw, I love you... deeply)


Oddly eloquent, I could envision the entire process. Is there a meaning behind the transformations? Hey, I like my sentient extraterrestrial robots.


----------



## -Alpha-

Kavik said:


> Oddly eloquent, I could envision the entire process. Is there a meaning behind the transformations? Hey, I like my sentient extraterrestrial robots.


Perhaps some inner manifestation of the conflict of tranquility and chaos both vying for dominance while simultaneously living in harmony? 

Or some shit.

Also, how awesome would that be to see in a movie or something, right?


----------



## Kavik

-Alpha- said:


> Perhaps some inner manifestation of the conflict of tranquility and chaos both vying for dominance while simultaneously living in harmony?
> 
> Or some shit.
> 
> Also, how awesome would that be to see in a movie or something, right?


Sounds a bit like Blade Runner, actually, and brings in mind the dove scene at the end. Movies that are harmonized by conflicts are always awesome, so long as they're coherent. 

The abject is always in conflict with normality, you can't have order without disorder to push against.


----------



## Tao Te Ching

Dear INTX

I love our friendship, it feels although you stand for my good conscious although you insist it can go either way. I appreciate your input but when you decided to step in help me manage my interpersonal relationships completely unrelated to you, I got a little peeved. I can handle my friendships on my own, it's on romantic matters I appreciate your sobriety.

I am pleasantly surprise about how my best attempt to make you feel regret or embarrassment did not have an effect on you. When we saw each other again, it was great. You asked me if I felt all right, I told you that there was no reason not to. That you weren't emotional and that all that took place, was a conversation.

Oh Dear INTX, is there anything we can't tackle together.


----------



## VoodooDolls

dear enfp i don't know if your high in all your pics or it's just your type


----------



## cinnabun

You're not an INTJ...that's bad enough without me adding insult to injury.


----------



## chicklit

It's sad that ENFPs have to pretend to be xNTJs nowadays to get the attention they think they deserve.

Oh, well actually ... it's not. No, it's not.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ENFJ The Givers? When have you given us something worth listening to other than non-violence banter?


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

When have you given or done anything?

Twitch


----------



## Sixty Nein

You do realize that the INFJ doorslam shit is just really passive-aggressive assholery right?


----------



## ISTPersonality

Well, I'm an ISTP. Not much to say because we are the best! At first I felt like ISTP was most like INTP. The further I dig, ISTP is a lot like INTJ as well.

I envy most the most aggressive types, ENTJ, I think.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Sixty Nein said:


> You do realize that the INFJ doorslam shit is just really passive-aggressive assholery right?


And you know INTJ's are less logical than they think? Tertiary Fi makes sure of that...

Twitch

PS: @ISTPersonality and you should know your pathetic existence only ensures the survival of the llesser humans...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

You are one to talk. INTJs never pass the planning and scheming stage of anything we all know this. Don't confuse yourself with an ENTJ things are much different.


----------



## Sixty Nein

Hey jerkwad. At least I know for a fact that I have feels. You should try it too, let all of them feels into you. It's okay if you cry, crying is just getting rid of all of that bad shit you have in your soul.


----------



## Bugs

^ emo


----------



## ISTPersonality

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> And you know INTJ's are less logical than they think? Tertiary Fi makes sure of that...
> 
> Twitch
> 
> PS: @ISTPersonality and you should know your pathetic existence only ensures the survival of the llesser humans...



I think ISTP out rank INFJs. BTW I think we have the same functions, just in a different order stack... I was just being silly, but confident. Why do you hate my type?


----------



## Sixty Nein

Bugs said:


> ^ emo


Obnoxious dick.



ISTPersonality said:


> I think ISTP out rank INFJs. BTW I think we have the same functions, just in a different order stack... I was just being silly, but confident. Why do you hate my type?


ISTP guy. I wish I was as cool as you guys. Give me some of your cool juices.


----------



## Bugs

Sixty Nein said:


> Obnoxious dick.


I think you need a twinkie.


----------



## Kavik

Bugs said:


> I think you need a twinkie.


You like the most disgusting food on the planet.


----------



## ISTPersonality

Sixty Nein said:


> Obnoxious dick.
> 
> 
> 
> ISTP guy. I wish I was as cool as you guys. Give me some of your cool juices.


Actually, ISTP girl!!!


----------



## Bugs

Kavik said:


> You like the most disgusting food on the planet.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

You got something right but aux Se< Teri Si


----------



## ISTPersonality

Bugs said:


>


I prefer chocolate ding dongs...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Bugs said:


>


The truth is relative it can still be awesome to xNTPs


----------



## Bugs

ISTPersonality said:


> I prefer chocolate ding dongs...


----------



## Kavik

You're killing me right now.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

What if I told you were never alive without that motorcycle?


----------



## Kavik

Existential crisis imminent. can't. think. *head explodes*


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Wait....you can think?! :shocked:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Think only can I. Solipsism my type invented. Think you cannot, only I hmm..


----------



## Knight of Ender

Are you ok? Because you sound like you're on drugs.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Knight of Ender said:


> Are you ok? Because you sound like you're on drugs.


Only experimental drugs x,y and z. Do how do you?


----------



## Knight of Ender

Ow, my head.


----------



## FX

It wasn't that hard to understand what he was saying. Use that head of yours, INTP.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Socially oblivious!
(that's all I got)

Twitch


----------



## Caged Within

Thanks to the INFJ Community, my psychiatrist uncle will be retiring early. He's a good guy, so thanks for helping him out.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Caged Within said:


> Thanks to the INFJ Community, my psychiatrist uncle will be retiring early. He's a good guy, so thanks for helping him out.


Is that really the best you can come up with?
If I was the imagination of an ISTP, I wouldn't exist!
Want another? If I kick a puddle, and it splashes someone, did I just delve my foot deeper than an ISTP's mental levels?

Twitch


----------



## -Alpha-

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Is that really the best you can come up with?
> 
> Twitch





TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Socially oblivious!
> (that's all I got)
> 
> Twitch


I think we're done here.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

-Alpha- said:


> I think we're done here.


I was being nice, you hedonistic, self-promoting dictator.

Twitch

PS: See? I can be vicious


----------



## -Alpha-

Normally I don't criticize the same person twice, but as an Fe user, I guess you're pretty much a different person every time I see you. I'll make an exception this time.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

-Alpha- said:


> Normally I don't criticize the same person twice, but as an Fe user, I guess you're pretty much a different person every time I see you. I'll make an exception this time.


Ah, the INTJ attempts a funny. How adorable.

Twitch


----------



## -Alpha-

My burns always get a lot of attention on this thread.

I wonder if that says something about my quipping ability or all of your incredibly weak emotions. 

Whatever it is. Thanks!


----------



## Morfy

Hahahaha INTJ's trying to assert their superiority are so adorable *w*


----------



## cinnabun

"You're so disconnected from reality," Wow! That's rich coming from an INTJ!


----------



## Orange Fusion

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I am sure you cannot



Bitch please! We all know you aren't as sure as you say you are.


----------



## FX

Orange Fusion said:


> Bitch please! We all know you aren't as sure as you say you are.


Are you sure about that? :tongue:


----------



## Hiemal

The INTP's flaw is the independence of Ti. Its critical nature is extremely useful, but in defense of hasty rationalizations can prove to be rather egocentric in relation to the INTP's own specific understanding of the situation rather than the reality of the situation. There is almost an exemption from well established, credible, fields. That their own mind is somehow capable of going against armies of professionally trained experts in the questioned fields based solely on Formal Logic and come out completely right. But, of course, this weakness proves to be a strength when there actually is something wrong with the field in question, and this serves to buttress the idea that the INTP's mind is actually more reliable than the opinions of experts and field-specific authorities.

Also, the INTP can experience the darkened version of Fi, being the Demonic Personality Complex of the Beebe Model for the type. This arises in the form of ironic persecution of people imposing their moral frameworks on others dogmatically. The INTP, then, becomes the crusader against crusaders, irrationally hypocritical and unable to reattain the detached perspective of Ti due to the fact that Fi completely cuts the INTP off from its dominant function until they shift their cognitive gears back into place.


----------



## -Alpha-

Alea_iacta_est said:


> Hello again.
> 
> The INTP's flaw is the independence of Ti. Its critical nature is extremely useful, but in defense of hasty rationalizations can prove to be rather egocentric in relation to the INTP's own specific understanding of the situation rather than the reality of the situation. There is almost an exemption from well established, credible, fields. That their own mind is somehow capable of going against armies of professionally trained experts in the questioned fields based solely on Formal Logic and come out completely right. But, of course, this weakness proves to be a strength when there actually is something wrong with the field in question, and this serves to buttress the idea that the INTP's mind is actually more reliable than the opinions of experts and field-specific authorities.
> 
> Also, the INTP can experience the darkened version of Fi, being the Demonic Personality Complex of the Beebe Model for the type. This arises in the form of ironic persecution of people imposing their moral frameworks on others dogmatically. The INTP, then, becomes the crusader against crusaders, irrationally hypocritical and unable to reattain the detached perspective of Ti due to the fact that Fi completely cuts the INTP off from its dominant function until they shift their cognitive gears back into place.


You probably could have rolled your face on the keyboard and made a more interesting post than that.

INTJs, dude...


----------



## cinnabun

TL;DR.

Cut to the chase INTJ, stop Ni-ing all over the place.


----------



## Orange Fusion

Alea_iacta_est said:


> Hello again.
> 
> The INTP's flaw is the independence of Ti. Its critical nature is extremely useful, but in defense of hasty rationalizations can prove to be rather egocentric in relation to the INTP's own specific understanding of the situation rather than the reality of the situation. There is almost an exemption from well established, credible, fields. That their own mind is somehow capable of going against armies of professionally trained experts in the questioned fields based solely on Formal Logic and come out completely right. But, of course, this weakness proves to be a strength when there actually is something wrong with the field in question, and this serves to buttress the idea that the INTP's mind is actually more reliable than the opinions of experts and field-specific authorities.
> 
> Also, the INTP can experience the darkened version of Fi, being the Demonic Personality Complex of the Beebe Model for the type. This arises in the form of ironic persecution of people imposing their moral frameworks on others dogmatically. The INTP, then, becomes the crusader against crusaders, irrationally hypocritical and unable to reattain the detached perspective of Ti due to the fact that Fi completely cuts the INTP off from its dominant function until they shift their cognitive gears back into place.


Where did you copy and paste that trash from, INTJ?


----------



## cinnabun

*Te has gone crazy and is bitch-slapping everyone with a sausage*



Orange Fusion said:


> Bitch please! We all know you aren't as sure as you say you are.





Orange Fusion said:


> Where did you copy and paste that trash from, INTJ?


Here we see a typical INTP, arriving late (nothing unusual there) and insulting the _wrong_ person (twice!) because they were too busy wandering around in circles inside their own mind to notice. You're _supposed_ to insult the person directly above you...



-Alpha- said:


> You probably could have rolled your face on the keyboard and made a more interesting post than that.
> 
> INTJs, dude...


Aaaaaand, here we have an INTJ jumping in to have their say, effectively ninja-ing me, because INTJs have to have the last word now, don't they? >_>


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

xdollie. said:


> *Te has gone crazy and is bitch-slapping everyone with a sausage*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we see a typical INTP, arriving late (nothing unusual there) and insulting the _wrong_ person (twice!) because they were too busy wandering around in circles inside their own mind to notice. You're _supposed_ to insult the person directly above you...
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaand, here we have an INTJ jumping in to have their say, effectively ninja-ing me, because INTJs have to have the last word now, don't they? >_>


Notice the dogma of Te pride even found in tertiary users


----------



## cinnabun

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Notice the dogma of Te pride even found in tertiary users


Yes...your point, INTP? 
If there _is_ any...


----------



## FX

xdollie. said:


> Yes...your point, INTP?
> If there _is_ any...


You're one to talk, ENFP. Since when do _you_ ever get to the point? :tongue:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Hmm..I thought all Ne users knew that there were multiple points


----------



## Orange Fusion

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Hmm..I thought all Ne users knew that there were multiple points


And what's the point of getting to the point(s) anyway?


----------



## FX

Orange Fusion said:


> And what's the point of getting to the point(s) anyway?


Just for the fun of it. Don't you ever try having fun? Oh, wait...


----------



## an absurd man

INTP, you will die before you get to the point. That's why you barely get anything done.


----------



## Orange Fusion

an absurd man said:


> INTP, you will die before you get to the point. That's why you barely get anything done.


Yeah, and you're REALLY busy right now, eh ENTJ?


----------



## an absurd man

No, but downtime is always more enjoyable after a day's good work


----------



## Orange Fusion

an absurd man said:


> No, but downtime is always more enjoyable after a day's good work


Actually, I think you'll find a day of hard work is more enjoyable after a month of downtime, Mr ENTJ.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

_Zen Post_


----------



## Tzara

Thats exactly what I would expect from an INFP


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Tzara said:


> Thats exactly what I would expect from an INFP


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^:happy:


----------



## -Alpha-

That's right, INFP. He didn't post anything. Good job. Now how about you go write some sad poetry. Run along now.


----------



## Tzara

Your observational skills are terrifying.


----------



## Orange Fusion

Tzara said:


> Your observational skills are terrifying.


Your organizational "skills" are terrifying.


----------



## cinnabun

*Yawns* and your burns are awful.


----------



## an absurd man

Hey look! A distraction!


----------



## cinnabun

So you're ENTJ now? Hmm...guess you really _are _absurd.


----------



## Orange Fusion

It's difficult for me to insult ENFPs -- you guys are actually my favourite type, except for all the others.


----------



## cinnabun

Orange Fusion said:


> It's difficult for me to insult ENFPs -- you guys are actually my favourite type













You have been spared this time INTP...


----------



## an absurd man

Less circle jerking, more criticizing plz



Orange Fusion said:


> It's difficult for me to insult ENFPs -- *you guys are actually my favourite type, except for all the others*.


That didn't make much sense, I think your Ti is broken, INTP.


----------



## Orange Fusion

an absurd man said:


> Less circle jerking, more criticizing plz
> 
> That didn't make much sense, I think your Ti is broken, INTP.


It's called humour. You wouldn't get it.


----------



## RefuseToBackDown

Orange Fusion said:


> It's called humour. You wouldn't get it.


I admire you humor, INTP. So, it would be great if you got out of your bed, took a shower, and shared it with someone once in a while. How about a friend?

No, not a friend on WoW. A real friend. You know...someone you socialize with in _real life_?

*...You still there, INTP?*


----------



## Orange Fusion

RefuseToBackDown said:


> I admire you humor, INTP. So, it would be great if you got out of your bed, took a shower, and shared it with someone once in a while. How about a friend?
> 
> No, not a friend on WoW. A real friend. You know...someone you socialize with in _real life_?
> 
> *...You still there, INTP?*


Having.sex all day eats into my reading and movie time. But thanks for the offer! (and let's face it, it WAS an offer)


----------



## cinnabun

Orange Fusion said:


> Having.sex all day eats into my reading and movie time


Wait...what? INTP and sex? That's new to me o_o...


----------



## Tzara

Considering the amount of guys you pass through in a week enfp, I find that hard to believe


----------



## cinnabun

True. Human companionship is just so fulfilling, right ENTJ? Oh wait...


----------



## Velocity

Stop comment all over the place ENFP, your attention driven whore.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

INTP why much you be so strange? Use a car not a bicycle.


----------



## Kavik

Don't you mean a flying bicycle?


----------



## smooooth

Change that P to a J and you just might be alrightroud:


----------



## Caged Within

On, look. More passive-aggressive posts about people that aren't named on my Facebook newsfeed. Thanks for that, INTP.


----------



## Kavik

FPx said:


> Why not both? Transformer unicorns. I'm surprised the thought didn't occur to you, of all people.











Behold Battle Unicorn, the unofficial official transformer that never made it on screen, not to be mistaken for Unicron the planet eater. 



Caged Within said:


> On, look. More passive-aggressive posts about people that aren't named on my Facebook newsfeed. Thanks for that, INTP.


What ISTP in their right mind would mingle with the stupidity that is Facebook. I am ashamed.


----------



## Caged Within

Kavik said:


> View attachment 130097
> 
> 
> Behold Battle Unicorn, the unofficial official transformer that never made it on screen, not to be mistaken for Unicron the planet eater.
> 
> 
> 
> What ISTP in their right mind would mingle with the stupidity that is Facebook. I am ashamed.


Youre gonna revoke my membership? Fine. Fuck y'all and your weak-ass tree fort. ISTP cookies suck anyway. Might as well pour sugar and chocolate over bricks.


----------



## Kavik

Careful, your inferior Fe is showing.


----------



## Caged Within

Kavik said:


> Careful, your inferior Fe is showing.


Careful, your inferior wit is showing.


----------



## cinnabun

Run along ISTP, don't you have some shoplifting to do or something?


----------



## smooooth

ENFP wow you really are my opposite, so you must be clumsy. Can you please clean up your act?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Discipline has been served. But what of personal freedom?


----------



## cinnabun

*Sniffs* Ew...put your Ti/Fe away INTP, it's stinking up the thread!


----------



## Tzara

Thats not a criticism ENTP. Being a criminal is actually pretty cool. As long as you dont get caught.

But you wouldnt understand that, after all, you cant behind the morals of your Fi.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

xdollie. said:


> *Sniffs* Ew...put your Ti/Fe away INTP, it's stinking up the thread!


*jumps out of place spastically* don't come near me again extrovert. Notice the invisible and ever changing personal boundary? It only applies when I don't want anyone near me and of course I am exempt from the rules and come near anyone I please to creep out. But you do not possess the same rights as a superior NT hahahha


----------



## cinnabun

...Aaaaaaand, Ti strikes again at confusing the shit out of me *sighs* >__>.


----------



## an absurd man

Doesn't take much to confuse an ENFP does it?


----------



## cinnabun

Speak for yourself dude. Up until recently, you thought I was Korean, what's that about? FOOL.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

You are a Scottish person imitating an Asian person. Admit your Ne mirroring is the problem behind this confusion.


----------



## an absurd man

xdollie. said:


> Speak for yourself dude. Up until recently, you thought I was Korean, what's that about? FOOL.


I was kidding, sorry!


----------



## cinnabun

Wow...in that case, you ENTJs suck at jokes >_>.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Executive lounging recently? ENTJ
ENFP what did I tell you about interrupting my posts?


----------



## -Alpha-

No one cares!

I figured you'd be used to that by now.


----------



## cinnabun

Yeah, like no-one cares about your latest epiphany that was obvious to the rest of the world.


----------



## -Alpha-

(I actually do that irl. "Hey! [observation]". Everyone else: "uh... Yeah... We already knew that. Thanks for the insight." Its the worst when it happens with strangers)

Hey, [every guy on the block] called.


----------



## notapsychopoptart

Well perhaps if you weren't such a high-and-mighty INTJ, people would be calling you, too.


----------



## DistortedCortex

INTP when was the last time you had a shower?


----------



## Tzara

The INTP might have greasy hair, but you ISTP have the greasiest clothes. seriously.. car oil is dripping off your t-shirt.

How do you endure living in dirt?


----------



## FX

Tzara said:


> The INTP might have greasy hair, but you ISTP have the greasiest clothes. seriously.. car oil is dripping off your t-shirt.
> 
> How do you endure living in dirt?


Your minions are greasy, ENTJ. You might want to take better care of them.


----------



## Tzara

What can I do... as I said before, INTPs are greasy, and my minions are INTPs.

Sort of insulting yourself now arent you INTP, have you run out of clever things to "say out loud" again?


----------



## FakeLefty

Weren't you an ENTP some time ago?


----------



## Tzara

I still am an ENTP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Politician types always lie


----------



## cinnabun

So, when was the last time you went outside INTP?

Oh wait, you don't know what that is...


----------



## Chest

you know, you could use some Fe sometimes ESTP!


----------



## Tzara

Temet Nosce


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

xdollie. said:


> So, when was the last time you went outside INTP?
> 
> Oh wait, you don't know what that is...


Hmm...never and since when I was I able to remember anything I do in the physical world. Mental world is the place to be.


----------



## raskoolz

God, ENFPs are so annoying

-ENFP

p.s. INTP y u so pale


----------



## FX

Chest said:


> you know, you could use some Fe sometimes ESTP!


Who are you replying to, unknown personality? Unaware much?



raskoolz said:


> God, ENFPs are so annoying
> 
> _-ENFP_


We're so alike, yet so different, and it's utterly mind-boggling. It must be the shared Ne combined with a Ti-Fi clash. =S


----------



## cinnabun

Chest said:


> you know, you could use some Fe sometimes ESTP!


Wow. Such failure.

The day I become an ESTP is the day Nyan cat kills us all.



FPx said:


> We're so alike, yet so different, and it's utterly mind-boggling. It must be the shared Ne combined with a Ti-Fi clash. =S


ENFPs and INTPs are alike? _How_? We're not nerds.


----------



## Chest

xdollie. said:


> Wow. Such failure.
> 
> The day I become an ESTP is the day Nyan cat kills us all.


still, you could use some extraverted feeling there


----------



## raskoolz

"If I had a nickel for every brilliant idea I acted upon, I'd end up owing you"

-INTP


----------



## Tzara

raskoolz said:


> "If I had a nickel for every brilliant idea I acted upon, I'd end up owing you"
> 
> -*E*NTP


Fixed that for you..

INTP and acting upon sth? You have a higher chance of feeding oysters to a sloth.


----------



## FX

xdollie. said:


> ENFPs and INTPs are alike? _How_? We're not nerds.


Let's see... we both tend to ramble a lot without direction, we both come up with weird ideas on the fly, there's a delightful kind of lunacy to both of our types... the list goes on. :tongue:



Tzara said:


> Fixed that for you..
> 
> INTP and acting upon sth? You have a higher chance of feeding oysters to a sloth.


Sometimes, you need to act upon your ideas _less_ often, ENTJ. Life isn't all about stepping on people to reach the top. Take a break for once.


----------



## cinnabun

Chest said:


> still, you could use some extraverted feeling there


Fe? Ew. I'll happily keep my Fi, thanks:tongue:.




FPx said:


> Let's see... we both tend to ramble a lot without direction, we both come up with weird ideas on the fly, there's a delightful kind of lunacy to both of our types... the list goes on. :tongue:


God damnit, stop ninja-ing me INTP!:dry: 

...Yeah, that's our shared function of Ne. That's the _only _thing you guys have in common with us fabulous ENFPs.


----------



## raskoolz

"If you want it done right, you have to do it yourself"

"GOML!"

-ENTJ


----------



## cinnabun

raskoolz said:


> "If you want it done right, you have to do it yourself"
> 
> "GOML!"
> 
> -ENTJ



Hmm, is this how nonsensical us ENFPs actually are? How irritating.


----------



## Tzara

Is it normal for an ENFP to post senseless random stuff that has nothing to do with the conversation or the rules of the thread?

Yes.
(this goes to both of you.)


----------



## cinnabun

We just have so many thoughts flying through our head that we have to tell everyone, we can't help it! Just like you ENTPs can't help but be a giant pain in the butt:kitteh:.


----------



## Tzara

xdollie. said:


> We just have so many thoughts flying through our head that we have to tell everyone, we can't help it! Just like you ENTPs can't help but be a giant pain in the butt:kitteh:.


I personally dont like being a giant pain in the butt. 

can you keep yourself from flirting with everyone, or is there no off switch?


----------



## raskoolz

Tzara said:


> Is it normal for an ENFP to post senseless random stuff that has nothing to do with the conversation or the rules of the thread?
> 
> Yes.
> (this goes to both of you.)


Killing two birds with one stone? Typical ENTJ

Meanwhile us ENFPs are killing two stones with one bird..


----------



## cinnabun

raskoolz said:


> Killing two birds with one stone? Typical ENTJ
> 
> Meanwhile us ENFPs are killing two stones with one bird..


I can't even understand you're babbling and I'm an ENFP .




Tzara said:


> I personally dont like being a giant pain in the butt.
> 
> can you keep yourself from flirting with everyone, or is there no off switch?


Hmm, must just come naturally to you then.

Flirting with everyone? Me? Oh you have it wrong. I mean, I've yet to flirt with you, you egotistical ENTP:tongue:.


----------



## Tzara

xdollie. said:


> Flirting with everyone? Me? Oh you have it wrong. I mean, I've yet to flirt with you, you egotistical ENTP:tongue:.


What??? but that hurts my feelings :sad:

oh wait.. thats supposed to be your line roud:


----------



## cinnabun

Tzara said:


> What??? but that hurts my feelings :sad:
> 
> oh wait.. thats supposed to be your line roud:


Wow...that sucked. I thought the purpose of this thread was to criticise the person above you? Not make them laugh:laughing:.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Get off of me, just give me the thing and let me go already!


----------



## cinnabun

I already did:dry:, wow, are you really that oblivious?


Or...do you just maybe want another hug? Don't deny it, everyone needs love...even you INTPs:kitteh:.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

*radio* calling all INTJs.
*pick up* yes.
There's or there're hmm...? An ENFP getting really affectionate and I need a..
*hangs up*
God dang it!


----------



## FX

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> *radio* calling all INTJs.
> *pick up* yes.
> There's or there're hmm...? An ENFP getting really affectionate and I need a..
> *hangs up*
> God dang it!


You're depending on INTJs for help? Go figure; you can't even stand up for yourself. INTP, I am disappoint.


----------



## cinnabun

FPx said:


> You're depending on INTJs for help? Go figure; you can't even stand up for yourself. INTP, I am disappoint.


Yeah, you guys do suck at that...get some backbone!


----------



## Doll

Ugh it's like talking to myself only not.


----------



## cinnabun

Get yo head outta the clouds ENFP.


----------



## Morfy

ENFP criticising themselves. What an oddity


----------



## FX

Morfinyon said:


> ENFP criticising themselves. What an oddity


INFPs are a lot like INTPs, only less employable.


----------



## Morfy

But more sexy ;p


----------



## FX

Morfinyon said:


> But more sexy ;p


Please. Everyone knows that riches hitch bitches. =P


----------



## Morfy

Yea but you'll only get rich if you get out of your own head


----------



## cinnabun

FPx said:


> Please. Everyone knows that riches hitch bitches. =P



INTP, please stop trying to speak ghetto, it's not your native tongue. Nerdism is, we all know that.



Morfinyon said:


> ENFP criticising themselves. What an oddity


INFP, if you look closely, you'll see that I'm ISFP.


----------



## FX

xdollie. said:


> INTP, please stop trying to speak ghetto, it's not your native tongue. Nerdism is, we all know that.


Oh, I'm _so sorry_ that I didn't meet your expectations of an INTP. How about this: It's a commonly known stereotype that some people enter relationships purely to gain financial advantages from their partner. Happy now?


----------



## Morfy

You need to talk more about kittens intp!


----------



## cinnabun

I can't hear you over your tears of sorrow INFP.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

There is more to life than kittens.

Twitch

PS: Not much more, but still there is something out there.


----------



## cinnabun

You INFJs need to start making sense.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Who said ENFP's ever made sense?

Twitch


----------



## cinnabun

You need glasses or something? I'm ISFP.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

xdollie. said:


> You need glasses or something? I'm ISFP.


I didn't know ISFP's could have Ne...
Oh, wait, they can't.

Twitch


----------



## cinnabun

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> I didn't know ISFP's could have Ne...
> Oh, wait, they can't.
> 
> Twitch


FOOL. FOOOOOL!!!

Today, I have Fi/Se. Your Ni makes you so oblivious to so many things.


----------



## Tzara

oh look! its an ISFP! the very center of sensor hate. Or at least she thinks she is.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

I thought ENTP's were too self absorbed to notice others.

Twitch


----------



## Tzara

INFJ misreading 2 types in a row? Are you stuck in your own reality again? let me pull you out.


----------



## cinnabun

TROLL ALERT!:shocked:

*Distracts him with fox*.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL

Earth to ENFP: you are NOT dreaming.


----------



## ALongTime

Is your avatar trying to compensate for your lack of feeling? :tongue:


----------



## cinnabun

*Drowns in tears of INFP*


----------



## ALongTime

Are you unsure of your type or just changing it for the purposes of this game?


----------



## cinnabun

I become a new type everyday, today I'm feeling ESTJ. DEAL WITH IT INFP.


----------



## Tzara

Stop compensating for your long lost feelings, and hurt lonely childhood by bullying INFPs you ESTJ, this isnt highschool.


----------



## cinnabun

You're one to talk for bullying. ANYWAY, WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE? I DISTRACTED YOU WITH FOXES. GTFO.


----------



## Tzara

Your brain isnt half as sly as you think it is. Few cute foxes to distract an ENTJ? What do you think I am, an ENFP with ADHD?

Why dont you go back to playing football while you have the time? You can go be the team captain. So that you can go and tell your co-workers at that fast food restaurant, how awesome your weekend was.

We ENTJs rule the world, all you do is spread lies on fox news.


----------



## Morfy

why must you ENTJ every day ENTJ? Why dont you ISFP more often? Or INFJ once in a while?


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Why not you turn INTP... How come you always have to get your feelings involved anyways?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## cinnabun

Morfy McHetero said:


> why must you ENTJ every day ENTJ? Why dont you ISFP more often? Or INFJ once in a while?


Interesting that you didn't mention your own type. It seems even INFPs don't want to be INFPs.



Tzara said:


> Your brain isnt half as sly as you think it is. Few cute foxes to distract an ENTJ? What do you think I am, an ENFP with ADHD?
> 
> Why dont you go back to playing football while you have the time? You can go be the team captain. So that you can go and tell your co-workers at that fast food restaurant, how awesome your weekend was.
> 
> We ENTJs rule the world, all you do is spread lies on fox news.


1. I think you love foxes so fucking much that you are one.
2. That sounds pretty fucking awesome, maybe I will. WHY DON'T YOU GO BACK TO RUNNING A BUSINESS AND DESTROYING PEOPLE'S LIVES?
3. Aw, cute. You guys think you own dis shit. Please, don't make me sass yo ass.

Edit: Damn you INTPs. Always ninja-ing my ass. STOP CREEPING UP ON PEOPLE, GOD.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

.....Enuff said...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Tzara

xdollie. said:


> 1. I think you love foxes so fucking much that you are one.
> 2. That sounds pretty fucking awesome, maybe I will. WHY DON'T YOU GO BACK TO RUNNING A BUSINESS AND DESTROYING PEOPLE'S LIVES?
> 3. Aw, cute. You guys think you own dis shit. Please, don't make me sass yo ass.


Answering my words instead of making up your own arguments? ESTJ, have you run out of original thoughts again? Oh.. my bad, you've never had any to start with.

\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/

An INTP on this thread! I dont blame you, where else would you go with that much cynicism.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## cinnabun

You're using pictures to insult people and not your own words? Are you broken? SPEAK UP INTP. IT'S NOT THAT HARD.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Oh what ESTJ the silence killing you?! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## cinnabun

The mere thought of being around your Ti is what's killing me. You must extrovert that thinking immediately!


----------



## FX

xdollie. said:


> The mere thought of being around your Ti is what's killing me. You must extrovert that thinking immediately!


You're just jealous that you can't internally process logic in a coherent manner. =3


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

@xdollie. Haha read that before... Boring... Tzara is right. Your not as original as you think you are.. Sadness... Is that why you hide behind your big breasted avatar?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## cinnabun

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> @_xdollie._ Haha read that before... Boring... Tzara is right. Your not as original as you think you are.. Sadness... Is that why you hide behind your big breasted avatar?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk





Foxical Paradox said:


> You're just jealous that you can't internally process logic in a coherent manner. =3


Enough of your bullshit INTPs. I can't manage to talk to your infuriating asses for much longer.
Since you guys are good at figuring things out, I'll let you guess who's the tiny little car being crushed in this gif, and who's doing the crushing:angry::kitteh:!


----------



## Morfy

Why must you be soo.... organized..and productive..and direct..


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Hahahaha @xdollie. Looks like you done stealing my picture idea too... Shame! Now your trying to kick us out of a thread that'.s not even yours! So ESTJ to think you can do that!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## cinnabun

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Hahahaha @_xdollie._ Looks like you done stealing my picture idea too... Shame! Now your trying to kick us out of a thread that'.s not even yours! So ESTJ to think you can do that!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


You obsessed with me or something? You can't help but come after me. *Flicks you away like the annoyance you are* run along before you really get hurt.



Morfy McHetero said:


> Why must you be soo.... organized..and productive..and direct..


And why must you be so illogical, sensitive and timid?


----------



## Morfy

Cuz I'm cool ;p Unlike pretty much every ESTJ


----------



## Chest

xdollie. said:


> Indeed I am. Problem,_ unknown _personality?


you're ESFP I don't care


----------



## cinnabun

Chest said:


> you're ESFP I don't care



I am? :shocked: Hmm...please inform me of how I'm Se-dom, since you're so sure you know me. 

Although, if I were you, I would work on figuring out my own personality type instead of being so focused on other peoplesroud:.


----------



## Chest

xdollie. said:


> I am? :shocked: Hmm...please inform me of how I'm Se-dom, since you're so sure you know me.
> 
> Although, if I were you, I would work on figuring out my own personality type instead of being so focused on other peoplesroud:.


look I know my personality, I just don't want to tell you


----------



## cinnabun

Chest said:


> look I know my personality, I just don't want to tell you


Pft, well that sucks. WHY SO SECRETIVE? How am I supposed to insult you properly? But, I guess that makes it all the more fun though:kitteh:~


----------



## Chest

xdollie. said:


> Pft, well that sucks. WHY SO SECRETIVE? How am I supposed to insult you properly? But, I guess that makes it all the more fun though:kitteh:~


I was bluffing I don't know you very well but I think you're ESFP...this is getting out of track I'm out of here


----------



## cinnabun

Chest said:


> I was bluffing I don't know you very well but I think you're ESFP...this is getting out of track I'm out of here


Running away from conflict? INFP you are:kitteh:.

(Btw, I'm actually not ESFP >__>).


----------



## Chest

xdollie. said:


> Running away from conflict? INFP you are:kitteh:.
> 
> (Btw, I'm actually not ESFP >__>).


how can you be sure?


----------



## cinnabun

Chest said:


> how can you be sure?


I've read in-depth descriptions of ESFPs and realised that I have no Se whatsoever.
Se/Ne can look similar, but Se is more physical and lives in the here and now. I can't relate to either of them.


----------



## Chest

xdollie. said:


> I've read in-depth descriptions of ESFPs and realised that I have no Se whatsoever.
> Se/Ne can look similar, but Se is more physical and lives in the here and now. I can't relate to either of them.


ok


----------



## RetroVortex

Ugh. INFPs jeez. 
Always have to be so indecisive, don't you? 
Just pick a direction and go with it already. 
You fuckin run around like its the Magic Bloody Roundabout. :angry:


----------



## Sempiturtle

Hi, what is your opinion about -- wait I shouldn't even ask. You can't think! My bad.


----------



## Tzara

Hi whats you opinion about.. wait I shouldnt even ask you, after all, you can only think what others have told you. Have you ever had any original ideas ISTJ? or is you brain just full of hatred and past.


----------



## Sempiturtle

Ouch that hurt so much as you can see. So cold, mean and desperate to insult another. . Oh sorry that is only normal for your kind of people right?


----------



## Squidtabasco

Can't you istj's just take emotion into consideration once? (sorry.)


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Says the one who ceases to include any sort of logic in their entire being.

Twitch


----------



## Morfy

I give up, you INFJ's are too good at pointing out flaws in other people!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Sweet...but when they get strong feelings about a anything, they completely believe they're right. They're usually not...


----------



## Bel Esprit

Bold statement from a type who theorizes so often, they're unable to be right about anything.


----------



## Morfy

Why must you guys be so impractical? ;A;
Y..you're still really huggable though ;w;


----------



## ALongTime

For a type that can't handle criticism you seem to post on this thread quite a lot!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Existentialismz said:


> Bold statement from a type who theorizes so often, they're unable to be right about anything.


It may _seem _to be a "bold statement" due to the generalization. I'll give you that. However, I have known 12 or 13 INFP's for at least 6 months each. Every one of them has done this at sometime during the friendship. 

If an INFP would be willing/able to prove me wrong, I'd *gladly*​ change my mind.


----------



## ALongTime

Wouldn't that apply to any type? When you feel strongly about something you're going to believe you're right (by definition really).


----------



## nO_d3N1AL

INFPs... Such pushovers. Just like your avatar character really


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Get a real job you must


----------



## FX

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Get a real job you must


You, too.


----------



## cinnabun

Foxical Paradox said:


> You, too.


You three, lazy INTP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Foxical Paradox said:


> You, too.


But first we must define job and discuss the potential benefits from getting one.


----------



## cinnabun

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> But first we must define job and discuss the potential benefits from getting one.


Or perhaps you could shut your Ti up and just get one regardless if you want one or not:kitteh:.


----------



## -Alpha-

And then they died speculating.


----------



## cinnabun

Oh look, here comes the INTJ with their unneeded and pointless observations.


----------



## -Alpha-

Who are you going out with today? Who's turn is it now?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Get back to the lab where you belong I will be speculating here on my comfortable couch


----------



## TheOneAndOnly

Speaking of couch, when was the last time you got off yours?


----------



## FX

@TheOneAndOnly: Who are you responding to? I don't see an Si-dom or Si-aux around here.


----------



## FX

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> But first we must define job and discuss the potential benefits from getting one.


Indeed. *prepares to waste the next month procrastinating thinking about it*


----------



## cinnabun

-Alpha- said:


> Who are you going out with today? Who's turn is it now?


Hmm, nobody right now. Since you're clearly into me, fancy a shot? I mean, it would get you out of your room for a few hours...



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Get back to the lab where you belong I will be speculating here on my comfortable couch


STOP NINJA-ING ME INTP! God...it's the only thing you guys_ are _fast at.


----------



## -Alpha-

Yeah, but then I'd just be moving from one room to another. Not a very productive use of my time.

Not that you would know anything about productivity.

2x burn!!!


----------



## FX

-Alpha- said:


> Yeah, but then I'd just be moving from one room to another. Not a very productive use of my time.
> 
> Not that you would know anything about productivity.
> 
> 2x burn!!!


INTJ, watch out for that... oh, too late. Never mind.


----------



## cinnabun

-Alpha- said:


> Yeah, but then I'd just be moving from one room to another. Not a very productive use of my time.
> 
> Not that you would know anything about productivity.
> 
> 2x burn!!!


What nonsense are you babbling INTJ? God, how long have you been stuck behind that dusty computer monitor of yours?

Well, then again. What am I thinking? It's not as if you guys know anything about socialising, or sex and relationships for that matter...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

xdollie. said:


> What nonsense are you babbling INTJ? God, how long have you been stuck behind that dusty computer monitor of yours?
> 
> Well, then again. What am I thinking? It's not as if you guys know anything about socialising, or sex and relationships for that matter...


We know all about the sexual organs and the process of sexual intercourse it starts with sperm cells developing in the testicles...


----------



## FX

-Alpha- said:


> Well, I haven't been to your corner specifically but...


My corner is comfortable, though... intruders aren't welcome here.


----------



## jeb

xdollie. said:


> So, you admit I'm right? What's this? An NF out-logiced an NT? Damn...must suck for you.


Its more likely that you misinterpreted what they said. :wink:


----------



## cinnabun

jeb. said:


> Its more likely that you misinterpreted what they said. :wink:


*Glances to your avatar*

You stfu, you're my bitch. Don't sass your dominator.

Word of warning for all you INTJs: I will own you all.


----------



## FX

xdollie. said:


> So, you admit I'm right? What's this? An NF out-logiced an NT? Damn...must suck for you.


Not really... any type can be out-logicked by any other type. At least I can admit when I'm wrong. =3


----------



## -Alpha-

so you never stop then, huh?


----------



## jeb

xdollie. said:


> *Glances to your avatar*
> 
> You stfu, you're my bitch. Don't sass your dominator.
> 
> Word of warning for all you INTJs: I will own you all.


Yep. Typical. Deflecting when given facts to answer to.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

*FACEPALM* clearly INTx's can't be overtaken without logical reasoning and hard evidence. Very hard evidence.


----------



## -Alpha-

I had some very hard evidence for the sister, if you catch what I'm throwing.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

-Alpha- said:


> I had some very hard evidence for the sister, if you catch what I'm throwing.


I'm glad you picked up on that, the only good use for Ni so far.


----------



## cinnabun

jeb. said:


> Yep. Typical. Deflecting when given facts to answer to.


Who said I was deflecting? I was merely just making an observation:kitteh:.


Wait...what did you say again? You INTJs talk a lot of pointless shit...


----------



## Golden Rose

INTJ's confidence is so cute.
They will argue and point out how wrong you are but poke any holes in their logic and they will crumble.

Edit: ENFPs will beat you to the finish line.
They just can't pause and wonder about their choice of words.


----------



## -Alpha-

Unknown personality.

Clearly a sensor.


----------



## jeb

ShoreWaves said:


> INTJ's confidence is so cute.
> They will argue and point out how wrong you are but poke any holes in their logic and they will crumble.


Too bad you don't have a personality type listed to poke holes into!


----------



## cinnabun

ShoreWaves said:


> INTJ's confidence is so cute.
> They will argue and point out how wrong you are but poke any holes in their logic and they will crumble.


Cheater. If you're gonna insult other people, at least confirm your own personality type.


----------



## Golden Rose

It's listed in my signature. Perhaps you've missed it?


----------



## jeb

ShoreWaves said:


> INTJ's confidence is so cute.
> They will argue and point out how wrong you are but poke any holes in their logic and they will crumble.
> 
> Edit: ENFPs will beat you to the finish line.
> They just can't pause and wonder about their choice of words.


The INTJ ENFP combo works because INTJs let the ENFPs think they won when it was the INTJs idea in the first place.


----------



## jeb

ShoreWaves said:


> It's listed in my signature. Perhaps you've missed it?


SCUSE ME. I was on my phone! You ENFJ type 3's are so DEMANDING.


----------



## cinnabun

ShoreWaves said:


> It's listed in my signature. Perhaps you've missed it?


Perhaps you should list it also, as...why wouldn't you? My attention-span wasn't interested enough to read your whole profile.

ENFJ huh? One letter away from being the greatest personality type in the world...shame you had to bat for the J team.


----------



## -Alpha-

YOU GUYS TYPE TOO FAST.

Idk. ENFPs have a lot of sex or something...


----------



## jeb

xdollie. said:


> Perhaps you should list it also, as...why wouldn't you? My attention-span wasn't interested enough to read your whole profile.
> 
> ENFJ huh? One letter away from being the greatest personality type in the world...shame you had to bat for the J team.


Theres a reason P people need J people, but J people don't need P people :wink:


----------



## FX

Sempiturtle said:


> I know how to feel my body.
> 
> Have you ever applied for a job?


Go figure, you took it literally. I speak of emotions, my ISTJ friend. And surprisingly, I have... unsuccessfully. ^^;


----------



## Sempiturtle

I wouldn't expect anything less. No one wants a lazy worker.


----------



## jeb

You guys are robots. And thats coming from an INTJ. >.>


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

You are irrational that's coming from an INTP
That was not ironic


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

And you INTJ's are generally irrational. What now?

Twitch


----------



## FX

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> And you INTJ's are generally irrational. What now?


It's kinda funny to hear this from an INFJ... though to be fair, you have a lot of Ti for your type.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Foxical Paradox said:


> It's kinda funny to hear this from an INFJ... though to be fair, you have a lot of Ti for your type.


You have a lot of Fe for an INTP


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> And you INTJ's are generally irrational. What now?
> 
> Twitch


Oh, look, it's one of the rarest types! 

You know what else is rare? Dinosaurs!


----------



## FX

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You have a lot of Fe for an INTP


And even more Fi! =3



Chained Divinity said:


> Oh, look, it's one of the rarest types!
> 
> You know what else is rare? Dinosaurs!


You know what else is rare? INTPs actually getting out of the house!


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Chained Divinity said:


> Oh, look, it's one of the rarest types!
> 
> You know what else is rare? Dinosaurs!


You know why we're both rare? Because the universe couldn't handle that much badassery at one time!
Know why you're not that rare? Because you're too easy to count! You never actually move!

Twitch

PS: @Foxical Paradox *highfive*


----------



## nO_d3N1AL

Admit it: you wish you were an INTJ. Why else would you choose Twilight as your avatar?


----------



## Sempiturtle

Oh shut up, mr know it all.


----------



## RWK

Way to be original with that one. Or anything... ever.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Hmm..that's what your boss told you.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

At least they can take orders.

Twitch


----------



## smooooth

Maybe you shouldn't be so sensitive all the time :wink:


----------



## cinnabun

ISTJ, what right do you have giving yourself the name 'smooooth'? You guys are boring, not smooth! Unacceptable.


----------



## Satan Claus

I can't really pick on another ENFP....doesn't work lol


----------



## an absurd man

Then why did you even post? Ne-doms sure know how to waste resources.


----------



## -Alpha-

Just going with whatever type nowadays, huh? Perceiver much?


----------



## Bugs

ENTPs are sarcastic assholes


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Entp's...why do you have to be so... _sexy_​ all the time?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

tanstaafl28 said:


> LOL! You don't want to exert the energy to explain something, then you exert it explaining something else...
> 
> 
> INTPs are irony personified (technically a compliment and a criticism).





Entp's...why do you have to be so... sexy​ all the time?



Bugs said:


> ENTPs are sarcastic assholes



while still being this^?


----------



## Bugs

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Entp's...why do you have to be so... sexy​ all the time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while still being this^?


Because being sexy isn't enough


----------



## Bugs

Oh , INTP needs to get out more


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I get out......

Entps- mock people who complement them & call them sexy. douchebags


----------



## RWK

Seeing as though you never leave the house and the bottles of scotch are piling up in the trash, I assume the novel not so loosely based on yourself isn't going so well? Well I'm sure the book will become a best-seller and get you out of your parent's house in no time!


----------



## Bugs

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I get out......
> 
> Entps- mock people who complement them & call them sexy. douchebags


This INTP seeking ENTP relationship ? 



@RWK

ISTJ can be boring and routine.


----------



## RWK

@_RWK_

ISTJ can be boring and routine.[/QUOTE]


You know for somebody who is supposed to be all about originality and upsetting others for fun, that dis accomplished neither...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Tell us about the war ISTJ, we know you love telling war stories or was that the ESTJ?


----------



## RWK

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Tell us about the war ISTJ, we know you love telling war stories or was that the ESTJ?


With the amount of time you spend trying to make friends without social interaction on this forum, I would think that you could figure out the difference between brother "E" and I by now.


----------



## Bugs

> You know for somebody who is supposed to be all about originality and upsetting others for fun, that dis accomplished neither


ISTJ too serious too.






@Grandmaster Yoda I don't feel like bashing INTPs anymore. Need a different personality.


----------



## RWK

Bugs said:


> ISTJ too serious too.


Seriously dude, it's like you typed in "ISTJ weaknesses" on google and copied the first bullet point you saw. I knew you were lazy, but come on...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Bugs said:


> @Grandmaster Yoda I don't feel like bashing INTPs anymore. Need a different personality.


Actually my friend, it is clear that your inner-ENTP is rebelling. You feel jealousy of INTP dominance on the internet. Rip off Psychoanalysis complete, please insert currency to continue.


----------



## Bugs

RWK said:


> Seriously dude, it's like you typed in "ISTJ weaknesses" on google and copied the first bullet point you saw. I knew you were lazy, but come on...


I generally think this way about most SJs. This is a _criticism_ thread. I have many good things to say about ISTJs too since I work with some. Feel free to lay waste to my type , I'll even give you ammo if you need it . Otherwise , lighten up dude.


----------



## Bugs

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Actually my friend, it is clear that your inner-ENTP is rebelling. You feel jealousy of INTP dominance on the internet. Rip off Psychoanalysis complete, please insert currency to continue.


Wow , a penny's worth of advice


----------



## -Alpha-

You know what they call a bunch of brilliant started but unfinished projects?

A mess.

Get your shit together.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Bugs said:


> This INTP seeking ENTP


Hmmm cocky as ever.

id be open to dating an entp, as long as they let me stay in sometimes & gave me some space.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

RWK said:


> Seeing as though you never leave the house and the bottles of scotch are piling up in the trash, I assume the novel not so loosely based on yourself isn't going so well? Well I'm sure the book will become a best-seller and get you out of your parent's house in no time!


I moved out at 18.. Sukka!  
maybe one day working 876 hours a week will pay off and be worth it, istj?


----------



## Bugs

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Hmmm cocky as ever.
> 
> id be open to dating an entp, as long as they let me stay in sometimes & gave me some space.


Why does everyone get the impression that we force our partners to always go out ? lol


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I'm going to hell for that ^...


----------



## Bugs

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...you didn't know that? Drool Is Just - 10 Guy meme on Memegen
> 
> 
> 
> So if you drool on me I know what that means...
Click to expand...


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Bugs said:


> Daleks_exterminate said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you drool on me I know what that means...
> 
> 
> 
> That I'm very happy... Or I've fallen asleep. Lol gross.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bugs

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> That I'm very happy... Or I've fallen asleep. Lol gross.
> 
> 
> 
> That's cute.
Click to expand...


----------



## Translucent

Are personal attacks justified?

If so, I'm sure you've provided yourself with enough data and variables through consistent and rigorous logical experimentation, consisting of both that carrot that you're holding, and the hole, the hole which leaks methane gas and also a shelter of comfort to the ordinary living.

Bugs Bunny has played the role of the inspector, every now and again. That's what I call free entertainment.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Bugs said:


> Daleks_exterminate said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing cuter than drool....actually, just for a minute, imagine a world where people drooled when they were happy.... Hahahaha. I'd commit suicide.
Click to expand...


----------



## -Alpha-

I'm glad this thinking doesnt touch on facts.

We'd hate for us to talk about things that matter.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Well aren't you just a buzzkill. Typical intj.


----------



## Lady D

Sempiturtle said:


> Huh?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8260 using Tapatalk


It was actually for the INTP. I didn't notice your post. Does anyone, really? You were supposed to be working.


----------



## -Alpha-

How does this post make you feel?

Oh, wait. I don't care. No one does.


----------



## Sempiturtle

Mean ; ; ........... you little shit. How long did it take to come up with a comment like that. I think you had a hard time setting your feels aside to do so.


----------



## Sempiturtle

That was meant for the poster above you. Shit. Anyway why are you here? Shouldn't you be too busy with your lame theories?


----------



## Lady D

-Alpha- said:


> How does this post make you feel?
> 
> Oh, wait. I don't care. No one does.


I don't care if no one cares. I just LOLLED for it was spot on. Then I lolled even more at the idea of the look on your face when you read a post that says "lolled" for three times. Lolled, that's fourth! Lolled to the fifth! LOLLED too many times to count, maybe you could help me with that? Oh well, you lack Te so nevermind :tongue:
@Sempiturtle: how did you know that???!! :shocked: You got me!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Hmmm....^self identifies as an emotional psycho bitch...

yep, that's pretty bad.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

What do you even identify as?

Twitch


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Phrase questions so that they make sense.


----------



## Kavik

smiley faces, cute. Your stabbing sarcasm isn't clear enough.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Thought you'd learned your lesson. Guess not.
So here's another one.


If we needed a shallow version of me, I could have just lowered my standards.
And if we needed something fixed, we have ENTP's for that. A little INFJ magic and poof, it's better than it was before. So your very existence is merely to move the machine. Simply a cog in the sets of gears. An insignificant piece that can be replaced by another.

Twitch


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I see emotional words, and it's like you really believe they flow together nicely... But was that a coherent sentence?


----------



## -Alpha-

You can recognize emotions? 

Is this a trick?


----------



## DasPhillipBrau

You're always saying things that dont have any practical applications.


----------



## -Alpha-

DasPhillipBrau said:


> You're always saying things that dont have any practical applications.


You're always practically applying things that don't make sense!


----------



## Bipper

INTJs: Here, scratch their back, they will tell you what is wrong with yours.


----------



## cinnabun

Bipper said:


> INTJs: Here, scratch their back, they will tell you what is wrong with yours.


?

*Slaps with logic*.


----------



## DasPhillipBrau

It is hard to determine which part of what you said was important, since you simply said way too much.


----------



## cinnabun

DasPhillipBrau said:


> It is hard to determine which part of what you said was important, since you simply said way too much.


I said 3 words...

Damn, and I thought INTPs were anit-social.


----------



## Morfy

you ISTP's really had to take over Germany...


----------



## -Alpha-

Uh. It was definitely the Germans.

Good thing you have inferior thinking working for you. That's useful.


----------



## Moya

Way to be the stereotype of an INTJ. Everything's black and white and easily categorized, eh? Can't get in tune enough with your Fi to realize that not everything can be blamed on functions?


----------



## DasPhillipBrau

xdollie. said:


> I said 3 words...
> 
> Damn, and I thought INTPs were anit-social.


Oh no don't take it personal, the purpose of this thread is simply to criticize a stereotype, I wasn't referring to what you just said.


(Skip a turn)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

INTJs go to mars already


----------



## -Alpha-

We will cause we can prove it exists!!!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

-Alpha- said:


> We will cause we can prove it exists!!!


No it doesn't. Science told you that, science always lies!


----------



## -Alpha-

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> No it doesn't. Science told you that, science always lies!


You heard it here, folks from the guy in his mom's basement wearing the Darth Vader robe and slippers.

Pack up your lab equipment.


----------



## ENTPenis

-Alpha- said:


> You heard it here, folks from the guy in his mom's basement wearing the Darth Vader robe and slippers.
> 
> Pack up your lab equipment.


Just because you think you'll take over the world someday doesn't make your moms basement living situation any better than the INTPs.


----------



## -Alpha-

ENTPenis said:


> Just because you think you'll take over the world someday doesn't make your moms basement living situation any better than the INTPs.


Cool Ne dominance. So you can bring up even more things we're not talking about.

It's like intuition that tells you all of the information except what's right.


----------



## Kavik

Here we go again, the Te user is slapping down internal brainstorms like it's external reality.


----------



## ae1905

INTJ: INTelligent Jerks


----------



## Golden Rose

Sometimes inquiring minds can be _too inquiring_.


----------



## FX

I'm sorry, ENFJ, but I do not wish to cater to your emotional needs right now.


----------



## -Alpha-

ae1905 said:


> INTJ: INTelligent Jerks





Kavik said:


> Here we go again, the Te user is slapping down internal brainstorms like it's external reality.


This is how much focus Ti users have of the things happening in front of them.

Good work, guys.


----------



## ae1905

If you weren't so far behind me, I might actually notice you.


----------



## ae1905

You're so absent-minded, you forgot you wrote that post above!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I noticed that you make a post toward your previous post, would you mind rectifying that?


----------



## ae1905

ex post facto, no rectifyo, mon animio


----------



## FX

INTP, speaking in a foreign language for the sake of it _does_ make you look smart, but it also makes you look rather pretentious. It figures that you wouldn't notice, though.


----------



## ae1905

INTP: tough love is the only love they know.


----------



## ae1905

What would an INTP know about love?


----------



## ae1905

Wouldn't you love to know?


----------



## ae1905

INTPs: always talking to themselves because no-one will talk to them.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Intps believe the best about people they love and won't let their Ti tell them to leave bad relationships because they like to pretend things will get better. Also, they're already used to sadness so why does it really matter!? 

....pathetic.


----------



## ae1905

Well, maybe if you learned to dress properly and do something with that hair, people may talk to you!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Intps, ignoring the fact that someone responded to them while moping that no one talks to them.


----------



## ae1905

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Intps believe the best about people they love and won't let their Ti tell them to leave bad relationships because they like to pretend things will get better. Also, they're already used to sadness so why does it really matter!?
> 
> ....pathetic.]


INTP: the lost souls--dude, the relationship thread is up and to your left.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Intps: ...


----------



## ae1905

> Intps, ignoring the fact that someone responded to them while moping that no one talks to them.


INTPs, always quick to say the wrong thing at just the wrong time


----------



## ae1905

> Intps: ...


INTPs: introvert with the most to say


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Intps: When's the last time you cleaned yourself or your room?


----------



## ae1905

INTP, talking dirty about about cleaning


----------



## Kavik

INTP: most likely to talk to themselves.


----------



## ae1905

You talkin' to me, tough guy?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Hello there!


----------



## Kavik

It's an INTP conspiracy.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

You know nothing. NOTHING!


----------



## -Alpha-

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You know nothing. NOTHING!


No INTP ever does.


----------



## ae1905

You're right: no INTP ever knows nothing: he knows EVERYTHING!


----------



## ae1905

INTPs: the most modest type


----------



## Kavik

You only think you know everything because you don't know what you need to know.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Please define "know"


----------



## Kavik

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Please define "know"


exactly.


----------



## -Alpha-

You don't know what that means?

INTPs, everyone!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Intj...


----------



## -Alpha-

I would confuse you, huh?


----------



## ae1905

You don't know what that means, INTJ?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Intps: sweet and loyal to friends (and other intps)


----------



## ae1905

INTPs: smooth oeprators (bad spellers)


----------



## ae1905

INTPs: the life of the party


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

INTJs the death of the party


----------



## ae1905

INTP: oh, for the life of me!


----------



## FX

Have you INTPs got nothing better to do than post in this thread? =P


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

INFP go play some football, it will improve you.


----------



## PawnMan

Hey, INTP, how is your inferior Fe and dominant Ti helping with dating?


----------



## SysterMatic

PawnMan said:


> Hey, INTP, how is your inferior Fe and dominant Ti helping with dating?


I can simply quote...


----------



## cinnabun

Inver said:


> I can simply quote...


You can? Well done ENFP! Guess you're not that much of a ditz after all!roud:

Jk, you still are.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Enfps...loud, yet adorable. I hate you all for it. 

​not really


----------



## cinnabun

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Enfps...loud, yet adorable. I hate you all for it.
> 
> ​not really



Wow.

Even when criticising you INTPs are incredibly awkward.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

If you consisted of any more fluff and less substance, you'd probably cease to exist.

Twitch


----------



## -Alpha-

Best function pair, featuring the worst function pair.

It's like Led Zeppelin, featuring Nickelback.


----------



## ae1905

If there was a TV channel for Ni humor, it'd be called C-Span


----------



## Stendhal

If their where a channel for INTP humor...oh wait, the INTP would never get out of bed long enough to get to the studio!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

As long as you don't watch those televised religious preachings you may be fine INFP


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Intps, beaming pieces of sunshine & joy.


----------



## Amacey

Ouch fights seriously kept this thread alive lol


----------



## youdistractme

INTPs are no fun!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ESTPs need to sit down and read a textbook once in a while. There are theories everywhere!


----------



## Sporadic Aura

I love INTP's but you guys can really over-analyze things to the point of paralysis sometimes.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Entp's... Smart asses


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

At least they get off theirs.

Twitch


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Intj's cry every time I try to talk to one...

its very unsettling.


----------



## metaphor

INTPs, I love you guys and all but every time I try to hug one of your brothers and sisters, I feel like I'm hugging a tree


----------



## ae1905

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> View attachment 143177
> 
> This is an example of people talking to themselves on an intp forum


too small to read


----------



## Glory

INTPs and INFPs are the ultimate neurotics alike.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ae1905 said:


> too small to read


Did you click on it?


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Go poop your snuggles, unicorn, rainbows, and emotions somewhere else.


Well, go poop your daleks somewhere else and get a concept of elegance



ae1905 said:


> By that logic the INFPs' inferior thinking makes them the intellectual door mats.


Dude no, that would be if I were inferior Ti, not Te. I want you to prove me wrong with evidence. Your wired-for-clever-arguments INTP brain is not amusing to me.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Prove that your evidence is correct by using evidence. bam your argument is invalid


----------



## daleks_exterminate

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> Well, go poop your daleks somewhere else and get a concept of elegance.


 I thought you people were suppose to be nice!

cries.

now whose elegant?


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I thought you people were suppose to be nice!
> 
> cries.
> 
> now whose elegant?


No no no no nooo, I am sorry I hurt your feelings, mate! I didn't mean it like that! I like Daleks.. you can ... push.. them out here if you want to. It's cool. I'm sure they'll play with the unicorns and rainbows nicely


----------



## ae1905

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Did you click on it?


I tried opening it in another tab and it was too small; this works better.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ae1905 said:


> I tried opening it in another tab and it was too small; this works better.


Oh well. This is unfortunate.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

^Intp troubleshooting failed


----------



## ae1905

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> No no no no nooo, I am sorry I hurt your feelings, mate! I didn't mean it like that! I like Daleks.. you can ... push.. them out here if you want to. It's cool. I'm sure they'll play with the unicorns and rainbows nicely


Don't bother Dalek. The pot is empty at the end of this rainbow.


----------



## ae1905

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> ^Intp troubleshooting failed


no, it worked the 2nd time


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ae1905 said:


> no, it worked the 2nd time


INTP communication failed. I believe that can't be disputed


----------



## ae1905

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> Dude no, that would be if I were inferior Ti, not Te. I want you to prove me wrong with evidence. Your wired-for-clever-arguments INTP brain is not amusing to me.


My dear fellow, only a Te doormat would lie down and let a dominant Ti walk all over it.


----------



## ae1905

trip said:


> INTPs and INFPs are the ultimate neurotics alike.


What would a grease monkey know about the mechanics of the human mind?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

They would know that it is more than a concept


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

ae1905 said:


> My dear fellow, only a Te doormat would lie down and let a dominant Ti walk all over it.


This is getting too BDSM for me. Can we just agree to disagree and agree that I am right before you realize you are agreeing to something detrimental to your cause?


----------



## ae1905

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> This is getting too BDSM for me. Can we just agree to disagree and agree that I am right before you realize you are agreeing to something detrimental to your cause?


Your Te logic is like the unicorn: it's a figment of your imagination.


----------



## ae1905

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> This is getting too BDSM for me.


Martyrdom is your stock in trade, maybe even your raison d'etre. That's why you're still here: you like to suffer.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

ae1905 said:


> Your Te logic is like the unicorn: it's a figment of your imagination.


You've got no proof that unicorns don't exist, ergo they do.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Oh, you cute little INFPs and your feels-based convictions barely supported by "logic" that's shaky at best...


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

*never mind, double post*


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Intps are robotic humanoids that migrated out of the silicon valley in the year 2078. They traveled back in time to save their beloved planet and in doing so forever isolated themselves from the rest of the planet they love. Freaks.


----------



## ae1905

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> You've got no proof that unicorns don't exist, ergo they do.


That's like saying I've got no proof the sun will rise tomorrow so it won't.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> Oh, you cute little INFPs and your feels-based convictions barely supported by "logic" that's shaky at best...


Logic gave you unicorns, now did it?



ae1905 said:


> That's like saying I've got no proof the sun will rise tomorrow so it won't.


I am just going to counter you with a quote my ex girlfriend used to make when she didn't make sense; 

"_You have to understand what I mean not what I say_"


----------



## ae1905

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> I am just going to *counter you with a quote my ex girlfriend used to make when she didn't make sense*;
> 
> "_You have to understand what I mean not what I say_"



So you admit she "_didn't make sense_" but you want to use her assertion?


----------



## Sunn

Only INFP's I've ever met are whiney, introverted puss's but they're genuinely kind people that deserve respect when they're at their best. It's just hard for me to respect pushovers though.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

ae1905 said:


> So you admit she "_didn't make sense_" but you want to use her assertion?


Her statements prior to my stated quote were non-sensical, but the quote itself is isolated from her usual stupidities. Besides it didn't matter if she made sense or not, you couldn't argue with her anyway. Fe-dom. If you disagree, you have to take up the discussion with her


----------



## Sunn

ae1905 said:


> So you admit she "_didn't make sense_" but you want to use her assertion?


my bad, didnt mean to get underneath you. I've never met an INTP I knew.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

ItsSunnyOutHere said:


> Only INFP's I've ever met are whiney, introverted puss's but they're genuinely kind people that deserve respect when they're at their best. It's just hard for me to respect pushovers though.


All INTJs I know had dating skills quite similar to Bambi on ice


----------



## Sunn

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> All INTJs I know had dating skills quite similar to Bambi on ice


All INTP's I knew had a relationship that ended within the year because of childish angst.


----------



## ae1905

ItsSunnyOutHere said:


> my bad, didnt mean to get underneath you. I've never met an INTP I knew.


Below an INTP is the natural position for an INTJ.


----------



## Sunn

ae1905 said:


> Below an INTP is the natural position for an INTJ.


Idiotic snips are for the frail minde-- oh. I mean INTP's.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

ItsSunnyOutHere said:


> All INTP's I knew had a relationship that ended within the year because of childish angst.


Yeah me too, but I'm an INFP. I know it's hard to read properly with inferior Se. I feel ya buddy


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Oh look an intj, just like me, but mucccccccch less fun.


----------



## Sunn

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> Yeah me too, but I'm an INFP. I know it's hard to read properly with inferior Se. I feel ya buddy


yeah, multitasking isnt my strong suite I apologize. Didn't know Se counted for comprehension though' I feel pained to know where you got that from.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

ItsSunnyOutHere said:


> yeah, multitasking isnt my strong suite I apologize. Didn't know Se counted for comprehension though' I feel pained to know where you got that from.


No no no, you use Se to see the letters, but because yours is bad you mistook an F for a T. Please don't judge me for explaining a bad joke. I have inferiority complexes


----------



## Sunn

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> No no no, you use Se to see the letters, but because yours is bad you mistook an F for a T. Please don't judge me for explaining a bad joke. I have inferiority complexes


No, I saw both of yours. I'm just reading more posts then in this thread alone so they probably got switched around, not as if it's a bad thing to have a higher Se' but dont say it's like I dont know what I'm doing. 

Just gotta find the right boxes for the right information baha :happy: it gets confusing somedays.


----------



## ae1905

ItsSunnyOutHere said:


> Idiotic snips are for the frail minde-- oh. I mean INTP's.


What's that you're saying way down there, INTJ? Something about your idiotic quips?


----------



## ae1905

ItsSunnyOutHere said:


> yeah, multitasking isnt my strong suite


You can't type and think at the same time, so I'd say you're right about that.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

How many times can you kick an INTP before it learns? Enough to push out of its computer chair!

Twitch


----------



## Purrfessor

At least we have emotions.
edit: that was to INTP 

INFJ: you try too hard


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> How many times can you kick an INTP before it learns? Enough to push out of its computer chair!
> 
> Twitch


Unfortunately INFJs are so bad sportsmen that they would hurt themselves in the kicking process, oh and by the way, you'll _never_ be perfect. Deal with it


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> Unfortunately INFJs are so bad sportsmen that they would hurt themselves in the kicking process, oh and by the way, you'll _never_ be perfect. Deal with it


Not likely, even though Se is our inferior function. You on the other hand would cry about it because he would have scared a bunny falling out of the chair.

Twitch

PS: What if I already am perfect?


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Not likely, even though Se is our inferior function. You on the other hand would cry about it because he would have scared a bunny falling out of the chair.
> 
> Twitch
> 
> PS: What if I already am perfect?


Now if you scare any cute and cuddly bunnies I'll give you something to cry about! 
And besides, you can't be perfect because I am, and last I checked, you're not me


----------



## Spanks

_You can never be too perfect._


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

Spanks said:


> _You can never be too perfect._


Hah, but you'll never... wait, unknown personality type.. my bad-jokes-about-stereotypes-skills fade... noooo

Ehm okay, I am gonna try... unknown personality types are just... bad at MBTI and look like dogs with a bad taste in fashion?


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Ah, but INFP, I am Nobody, and Nobody is perfect...

Twitch


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Ah, but INFP, I am Nobody, and Nobody is perfect...
> 
> Twitch


That's just an old ponies tale. The truth is that you're alone in this world because only nobody cares about you


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> That's just an old ponies tale. The truth is that you're alone in this world because only nobody cares about you


Says the guy with the forever alone rainbow unicorn for an avatar.
At least my avatar has 5 other friends...

Twitch


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Says the guy with the forever alone rainbow unicorn for an avatar.
> At least my avatar has 5 other friends...
> 
> Twitch


Yeah, but my avatar is a stallion and is probably doing all your friends now, so I guess I win


----------



## Purrfessor

Says the person failing to own a cat as their avatar.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

Stelliferous said:


> Says the person failing to own a cat as their avatar.


Come back and talk to me when you've got a cutie mark, mr. Hairball


----------



## Elinathopie




----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

Elinathopie said:


> View attachment 143562


That lady got so shocked by this thread that her face got instantly badly photoshopped. A sad medical condition indeed

Edit: wait, is it a guy? am I a racist if I can't see?


----------



## Purrfessor

Wearing pink you would assume female, looking at the face it is rather masculine. Not really racist.


----------



## Elinathopie

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> That lady got so shocked by this thread that her face got instantly badly photoshopped. A sad medical condition indeed
> 
> Edit: wait, is it a guy? am I a racist if I can't see?


What? lol It doesn't make you racist. Unless if you're implying you can't tell the difference because of her race. I didn't photoshop it though, I just found it on the internet... it's a meme :x


----------



## Elinathopie

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> That lady got so shocked by this thread that her face got instantly badly photoshopped. A sad medical condition indeed
> 
> Edit: wait, is it a guy? am I a racist if I can't see?


What? lol It doesn't make you racist. Unless if you're implying you can't tell the difference because of her race. I didn't photoshop it though, I just found it on the internet... it's a meme :x


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I do not currently have anything bad to say about entp's.


----------



## Stendhal

Being nice on a criticism thread INTP !? Stop it! Your encroaching on MY territory!


----------



## IdeaStorm

but when you do, it's in the sweetest puppy dog voice ever........even if you don't like them


----------



## Tzara

MNiS said:


> I don't speak to animals.


Thats a lie you will speak to anything that has ears.


----------



## YoloAdam

[No message]


----------



## MNiS

IdeaStorm said:


> but when you do, it's in the sweetest puppy dog voice ever........even if you don't like them


b-b-but I'm not a dog. That neanderthal is. 



Tzara said:


> Thats a lie you will speak to anything that has ears.


...no I don't. ¬_¬



YoloAdam said:


> I am not angry, you are just assuming thing that you cannot see!
> Keep preserving your self-image, little butthurt ******


You don't start off by hitting a person as hard as you can dude. ¬_¬


----------



## IdeaStorm

We have two ENTJ sightings captain! What shall we do? Keep on the alert for WWIII?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I know you envision something completely different as well


----------



## RainingSun

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I know you envision something completely different as well


Not envision! Dream.


----------



## MNiS

IdeaStorm said:


> We have two ENTJ sightings captain! What shall we do? Keep on the alert for WWIII?


Open all hailing frequencies, ensign!


----------



## IdeaStorm

Everybody knows scheming's more fun than dreaming


----------



## RainingSun

IdeaStorm said:


> Everybody knows scheming's more fun than dreaming


Not in the grand scheme of things...


----------



## YoloAdam

MNiS said:


> Open all hailing frequencies, ensign!


Dude that's not funny. Butthurt bitch


----------



## RainingSun

YoloAdam said:


> Dude that's not funny. Butthurt bitch


You're not very nice!


----------



## IdeaStorm

RainingSun said:


> Not in the grand scheme of things...


Let's just be glad there's no grand dream of things


----------



## YoloAdam

RainingSun said:


> You're not very nice!


OMG, another one -.-


----------



## MNiS

IdeaStorm said:


> Everybody knows scheming's more fun than dreaming


My hero. *cough* =_=



YoloAdam said:


> Dude that's not funny. Butthurt bitch


I wasn't trying to be funny. I am the Captain of my own ship and I need able-bodied ensigns.  Also, *will you please stop swearing?*


----------



## RainingSun

IdeaStorm said:


> Let's just be glad there's no grand dream of things


Indeed. I'd hate to share a dream with you.


----------



## RainingSun

YoloAdam said:


> OMG, another one -.-


By 'another one' do you mean 'another decent human being'?


----------



## IdeaStorm

RainingSun said:


> Indeed. I'd hate to share a dream with you.


----------



## cinnabun

IdeaStorm said:


> Ninja'd....by a bubbly freak of friendliness....


Loser ENTP is loser:kitteh:.



RainingSun said:


> By 'another one' do you mean 'another decent human being'?


Omg, this made me lol:laughing:!


----------



## -Alpha-

He thinks. You cry.

Yup. He's a loser.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

If you quit weeping in front of a mirror, I'll give you a chocolate, INFP...
Try not to weep all over it. All of that sobbing will make your chocolate gooey...


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Don't you have a Katy perry concert it get to or something?


----------



## an absurd man

Will you do my math homework for me? I'll even pay you $7.25/hr.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

If you're actually an engineer you probably don't need that. Why are you wasting my time, unknown personality?


----------



## an absurd man

Your time? What else would you be doing? Not anything productive I'd imagine.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

More productive than your math homework... Unless it's fun math... Than sure.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Stop yapping and start doing math, intp. Oh, and watch out for that...
(CRASH!!!)
Never mind...
... wall...


----------



## AddictiveMuse

walking tourist said:


> Stop yapping and start doing math, intp. Oh, and watch out for that...
> (CRASH!!!)
> Never mind...
> ... wall...


At least he can do math ESFP! what do you have to show for your years in school? The _prestigious_ title of Class clown perhaps?


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

AddictiveMuse said:


> At least he can do math ESFP! what do you have to show for your years in school? The _prestigious_ title of Class clown perhaps?


At least he was actually in class.

Twitch


----------



## somebodysisyphus

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> At least he was actually in class.
> 
> Twitch


Becomes so involved with other people's emotions that he/she begins to take them on as their own. This type has the most potential to be manipulative and deceiving. But it's different that the ESFJ who just makes it blatantly obvious that he/she is trying to manipulate someone.

(I actually love INFJ's)


----------



## AlphaOmega

somebodysisyphus said:


> INTP


So, made any decisions lately?


----------



## -Alpha-

Made any love lately?


----------



## AlphaOmega

-Alpha- said:


> Made any love lately?


I have no idea what that is.

Any INFJ care to help?


----------



## somebodysisyphus

AlphaOmega said:


> So, made any decisions lately?


More than any INTP should be allowed to make. But I make them well, I think ;D


----------



## -Alpha-

Deciding to stay in your mom's basement again today doesn't count.


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts

-Alpha- said:


> Deciding to stay in your mom's basement again today doesn't count.


I wonder what you have in your basement, INTJ. Tell me, is your motto bind, torture and kill?


----------



## AlphaOmega

CorrosiveThoughts said:


> I wonder what you have in your basement, INTJ. Tell me, is your motto bind, torture and kill?


At least I pay my dungeons electrical bill on time.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

What's in your dungeon?


----------



## Tzara

Are you Intoverted thinkers joking? The only dungeon you will ever get to be in has dragons and orcs in it


----------



## -Alpha-

An ENTP in ENTJ PJs.

Does it suck that bad being ENTP?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Obviously it would suck being an entp...you'd have to have "is an asshat" syndrome...

but an intj...... When's the last time you got laid?



Tzara said:


> Are you Intoverted thinkers joking? The only dungeon you will ever get to be in has dragons and orcs in it



I'm *seriously* okay with that.


----------



## Tzara

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Obviously it would suck being an entp...you'd have to have "is an asshat" syndrome...



I'm *seriously* okay with that too

also who are you to talk about getting laid


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I could if I wanted to, but I have boobs, so...


----------



## AlphaOmega

Daleks_exterminate said:


> INTP Boobs


----------



## FePa

thanks God, I don't need my soul being sucked away today by those insensitive robots


----------



## Stendhal

Oh hi ENFP, I'm surprised you concentrated long enough to finish that post lol!


----------



## Redhotpengy

Shouldn't you be off writing poems about your feelings, INFP?


----------



## FX

Redhotpengy said:


> Shouldn't you be off writing poems about your feelings, INFP?


You know what a poem is?! :shocked:


----------



## cinnabun

Foxical Paradox said:


> You know what a poem is?! :shocked:


Do you know what emotions are?



-Alpha- said:


> Deciding to stay in your mom's basement again today doesn't count.





-Alpha- said:


> Made any love lately?


Oh the irony...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Irony? You mean that wasn't expected


----------



## Stendhal

Thank you ENFPs for showing me what I'd look like if I downed 5 cans of red bull in 10 minutes!


----------



## cinnabun

Stendhal said:


> Thank you ENFPs for showing me what I'd look like if I downed 5 cans of red bull in 10 minutes!


So much fail in this post.



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Irony? You mean that wasn't expected


You're here early. I thought you'd have some dorky LAN party to attend to or something...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

xdollie. said:


> So much fail in this post.
> 
> 
> 
> You're here early. I thought you'd have some dorky LAN party to attend to or something...


Correction. LAN means Local Area Network. Why would I invite people into my house and use my Network? Absurd. Absurd. Absurd. Absurd.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

You obviously don't remember life before thhe internet.

Twitch


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts

LAN parties are usually full of ISTPs anyway, such inferior Fe would likely destroy you, being the frail flower you are.


----------



## RainingSun

walking tourist said:


> If you quit weeping in front of a mirror, I'll give you a chocolate, INFP...
> Try not to weep all over it. All of that sobbing will make your chocolate gooey...


Oh dear ESFP, you're the one who spends far too much time in front of a mirror. Perhaps when you're done practicing your faces and admiring your posterior we can sit down together and share a nice meal. I'll have that chocolate and you'd best have a nice big piece of humble pie. It would do you a _world_ of good, which as a friendly reminder- _does not revolve around you_. Cheers!


----------



## FePa

RainingSun said:


> Oh dear ESFP, you're the one who spends far too much time in front of a mirror. Perhaps when your done practicing your faces and admiring your posterior we can sit down together and share a nice meal. I'll have that chocolate and you'd best have a nice big piece of humble pie. It would do you a _world_ of good, which as a friendly reminder- _does not revolve around you_. Cheers!


Ow stop the whining...
Put some big girl panties and come out to play !


----------



## RainingSun

FePa said:


> Ow stop the whining...
> Put some big girl panties and come out to play !


Okay sweetie, let's play. But be sure to put on your nappy first. You don't want your clothes to get ruined just because you can't contain your excitement, now do you?


----------



## FePa

^_^

Cutie, as if you really care for other people's well being rather than your own


----------



## cinnabun

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Correction. LAN means Local Area Network. Why would I invite people into my house and use my Network? Absurd. Absurd. Absurd. Absurd.


It gets harder for me to insult you when all you do is make me laugh XDDDD.



RainingSun said:


> Okay sweetie, let's play. But be sure to put on your nappy first. You don't want your clothes to get ruined just because you can't contain your excitement, now do you?


I thought INFPs were all about originality, why you just stealing everyone else's insults?


----------



## RainingSun

Morfy McHetero said:


> I'd criticise you but let's not make the INFP cry..


Oh no, (looks pointedly in your direction) let's!


----------



## RainingSun

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> So typically INFP to lash out on others by pressing the most emotionally punching buttons. You're just perfidious because you've always felt inferior so you grap every chance you can to prove to yourself that you can put others down and be the big guy. Pathetic.


It's nice you're so good at self reflection. But you would be, being so attuned to your inner self.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Oh my God too many INFPs! Way too many over emotional people..This will NOT end well!


----------



## RainingSun

AddictiveMuse said:


> Oh my God too many INFPs! Way too many over emotional people..This will NOT end well!


But you see, that's good! It may not look like it to outsiders, but our favorite endings are ones we can cry over.


----------



## Stendhal

How the hell has this criticism thread been taken over by INFPs? Perhaps we should choke it with an invasion of fluffy white kittens lol!


----------



## RainingSun

Stendhal said:


> How the hell has this criticism thread been taken over by INFPs? Perhaps we should choke it with an invasion of fluffy white kittens lol!


Or perhaps, fluffy white bunnies? 

But that's okay, I don't think we need to. The creatures that have taken over this thread are fluffy enough all on their own!


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

This thread is just crawling with smelly INFPs. Get out of here!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Eeeek. It's the infp invasion. It looks like it's time for a group insult.
INFPs, just because you are imagining a herd of unicorns, it doesn't mean that you can ride them off into the sunset.
Oh, and by the way, the sunset is to the west.
I'd suggest walking and watching out for cars. You tend to get lost in your daydreams and, on the road, that can be...
dangerous!!!!!...


----------



## KidThunder

TEH INFPS IS HERE. NOBODY ARE SAFE! TIME TO HIDE *throws down smoke bomb* :ninja:


----------



## KidThunder

walking tourist said:


> just because you are imagining a herd of unicorns, it doesn't mean that you can ride them off into the sunset.


Best. insult. Ever.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Oh look! No sense of humor.


----------



## Pinion

The only things INTPs exterminate is productivity.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Productivity is just another word for pushing around matter in a meaningless universe.


----------



## Tzara

Such a lame perspective, I'd expect this from a pessimistic INTP.

Its also* pushing the universe around some meaningless matter.*


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Hello fellow intp, looking mighty sexy on this thread. 

man,... An entj had to jump in and ruin this....
they probably had a 5 year plan for this thread.


----------



## Tzara

Do you enjoy watching the terrible acting of men in tin foil hats fighting vacuum cleaners? roud:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Who wouldn't love that?!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Who wouldn't love that?!


I didn't even know that INTPs could love


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I didn't know INFP's could think?


----------



## zenithx

Cmon INTP, how many boys have you scared off because you were too clueless to realize when they were flirting with you? 

BTW GUYS, PLEASE CHECK OUT MY THREAD. ALL TYPES ARE WELCOME, I'M REALLY CURIOUS XD
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/255673-aura-color-correlations-types.html#post7813609


----------



## cinnabun

What?

*Looks at your personality type*

...What is this?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Be serious. Once


----------



## zombiefishy

Go outside. Once


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Shut up. Once


----------



## -Alpha-

xdollie. said:


> What?
> 
> *Looks at your personality type*
> 
> ...What is this?


I have no idea what you're talking about. Problem?



Daleks_exterminate said:


> Shut up. Once


What everyone has been telling INTP for years.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Oh, stop reading and memorising your work manual


----------



## FX

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Oh, stop reading and memorising your work manual


*looks at Star Wars avatar*
I don't think I need to say more. =3


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Stop being so cute


----------



## FX

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Stop being so cute


Um, why? =S


----------



## cinnabun

INTP, SHHH >.>



-Alpha- said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about. Problem?


You're not ISFJ =_=.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Look something shiny!


----------



## -Alpha-

xdollie. said:


> INTP, SHHH >.>
> 
> 
> 
> You're not ISFJ =_=.


Oh. I didn't realize that I was dealing with a Jungian analyst.

Does it say "xdollie" on your certificate?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Silly.


----------



## KidThunder

Foxical Paradox said:


> Um, why? =S


intps cant diss or fight for shit LOL im dying so cute :laughing:


----------



## KidThunder

-Alpha- said:


> Oh. I didn't realize that I was dealing with a Jungian analyst.
> 
> Does it say "xdollie" on your certificate?


You got enfp listed under your name but intj at the bottom of every comment lmfao why you even here figure out your type first then come a thread about critiquing.


----------



## AlphaOmega

ISTP said:


> intps cant diss or fight for shit LOL im dying so cute :laughing:


Don't you have a brick wall to punch or something?


----------



## KidThunder

AlphaOmega said:


> Don't you have a brick wall to punch or something?


Yeah but I'm on break right now.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

KidThunder said:


> intps cant diss or fight for shit LOL im dying so cute :laughing:


I'll diss the shit out of you if you cross me


----------



## FePa

maythefouthbewithyou said:


> I'll diss the shit out of you if you cross me


not a fan of the 4th
I rather have a threesome


----------



## Stendhal

You know you can leave your parent's basement INTX; the government isn't going to harvest your organs.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

Stop feeling things and get s*it done INFPs!
You're always ineffective and unhappy and plaintive...
You don't know what to do with your life, you just want to be happy but don't know how...
God you're exhausting...


----------



## FePa

ahm those INTJ that think they are the darkest of all...

fluffy cuore


----------



## -Alpha-

KidThunder said:


> You got enfp listed under your name but intj at the bottom of every comment lmfao why you even here figure out your type first then come a thread about critiquing.


It's there as a joke. I'm not ENFP. My Sig is correct. 

Think about what you're going to say first, then post an opinion.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

-Alpha- said:


> It's there as a joke. I'm not ENFP. My Sig is correct.
> 
> Think about what you're going to say first, then post an opinion.


So you're telling that you wrote ENFP under your name to make the people under you criticize an ENFP? Ahahaha that's hilarious ahahah


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Stendhal said:


> You know you can leave your parent's basement INTX; the government isn't going to harvest your organs.



http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lfchbprMvQ1qcka79.gif

If you're trying to insult me at least do it the right way. I know you're just an INFP but that still isn't a big enough excuse for being a moron.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

X? chose a side.


----------



## Sempiturtle

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I get that ISTJs allegedly prefer to follow the rules & get all morally conflicted if they should fail to abide by the rules.
> So maybe a real ISTJ would stick to criticizing the personality type above as the thread title requests rather that attacking the individual that wrote the comment.
> Just saying that comment doesn't appear very ISTJ like.


That's new. I didn't know I had to act like my personality type. Everyone has traits that are different than their types. I'm neither someone to stick to the rules 24/7. To be honest, I think that sometimes people's types can change. What is your opinion to this? I'm interested to know.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Daleks_exterminate said:


> X? chose a side.


I can just "choose" it, can I? I have to actually think about it for a while. with your help it might go easier


----------



## Golden Rose

So indecisive and reluctant to pick a side, must be an INTP.


----------



## Stendhal

Sempiturtle said:


> That's new. I didn't know I had to act like my personality type. Everyone has traits that are different than their types. I'm neither someone to stick to the rules 24/7. To be honest, I think that sometimes people's types can change. What is your opinion to this? I'm interested to know.


What you said was interesting, and a lot of it is true. However, I would suggest saving your serious thoughts for another thread. On this thread, we seek only to fire off type based insults at each other, probably when we should be doing something else.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

Stendhal said:


> What you said was interesting, and a lot of it is true. However, I would suggest saving your serious thoughts for another thread. On this thread, we seek only to fire off type based insults at each other, probably when we should be *doing something* else.


I didn't even know that "do something" was a sentence known to INFPs...


----------



## Stendhal

Socrates once called himself the wisest man because at least he knew his own ignorance; clearly he knew INTJs where all dunces.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

Stendhal said:


> Socrates once called himself the wisest man because at least he knew his own ignorance; clearly he knew INTJs where all dunces.


Then he was convicted to death, refused to flee because of an ideal and died suicide after he drank hemlock... That's strange... An INFP who quoted Socrates...


----------



## Stendhal

You only rage because you can't fit this new information into your system of preconceived notions.


----------



## KidThunder

maythefouthbewithyou said:


> I'll diss the shit out of you if you cross me


LOL im in trouble now! :happy:


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

Stendhal said:


> You only rage because you can't fit this new information into your system of preconceived notions.


What new information? The quote? I knew that...
Anyway nobody here is raging, otherwise this is pretty funny to me... You have to understand that is not always a question of emotions!
... Then why the hell an INFP would post in a thread about mocking other types? Are you a masochist? :laughing:


----------



## Classic

Damn an NT? Skip!


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

Stendhal said:


> You only rage because you can't fit this new information into your system of preconceived notions.


Is this like a challenge to you? Like "I'm gonna show those morons I can mock them all"...

Because my Ni suggests me that this is how's going to finish for you:


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

How many INTJs does it take to screw in a light bulb? 

Just one, but if there are more they'll all refuse to do it out of fear of showing others just how awful they are at practical work


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

XOF said:


> Damn an NT? Skip!


When I read your post and watch your profile picture I thought:

"A wild NT appears"
"Run"
"Can't escape!"

So perfect...


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> How many INTJs does it take to screw in a light bulb?
> 
> Just one, but if there are more they'll all refuse to do it out of fear of showing others just how awful they are at practical work


Ehm... Those are INTPs... INTJs have Te to realize taks... 
Did you think about that fist or did you follow the advice of your inner rainbow unicorn?

Oh boy... Did I just ask an INFP if he thought? That was a silly question...


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> How many INTJs does it take to screw in a light bulb?
> 
> Just one, but if there are more they'll all refuse to do it out of fear of showing others just how awful they are at practical work


Then you know the difference between an INTJ that can't do practical work and an INFP?
They're both losers but at least the INTJ tried...


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

tantomoriremotutti said:


> Ehm... Those are INTPs... INTJs have Te to realize taks...
> Did you think about that fist or did you follow the advice of your inner rainbow unicorn?
> 
> Oh boy... Did I just ask an INFP if he thought? That was a silly question...


_How many INTPs does it take to screw in a light bulb? _

-Oh no they can't because they don't have Te! They need one of those super INTJ handymen to brighten up their world!


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> _How many INTPs does it take to screw in a light bulb? _
> 
> -Oh no they can't because they don't have Te! They need one of those super INTJ handymen to brighten up their world!


I wasn't mocking INTPs... INTPs are good... You just confused the stereotyped INTP with the stereotyped INTJ.
And the type with dominant Te is ENTJ not INTJ. The best handymen should be ISTP. 
No seriously do you know what you're typing or you write your arguments like this?


----------



## AlphaOmega

^ INTJ social life:


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> _How many INTPs does it take to screw in a light bulb? _
> 
> -Oh no they can't because they don't have Te! They need one of those super INTJ handymen to brighten up their world!


Do you know how INFPs appears to NTs when they're trying to tell something rational or just sensible?


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

AlphaOmega said:


> ^ INTJ social life:


How can you see, at least INTJs have someone who is waiting for them in their bedroom... 
INFPs just have cats... That are going to eat them after they committed suicide...

But the most funny thing is that in a mocking thread about type, INTJs have to mock other INTJs... Just for the pleasure of discussion... Love it :laughing:


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

tantomoriremotutti said:


> Do you know how INFPs appears to NTs when they're trying to tell something rational or just sensible?


_How many NTs does it take to understand an NF?_

-Well, according to your pictural description all they need is some latex and drugs and we're gonna mingle like sperm cells floating around on each other


----------



## Stendhal

tantomoriremotutti said:


> Is this like a challenge to you? Like "I'm gonna show those morons I can mock them all"...
> 
> Because my Ni suggests me that this is how's going to finish for you:


What movie is that from?


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

Stendhal said:


> What movie is that from?


I have no clue... Do you like drama movie? LMFAO


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> _How many NTs does it take to understand an NF?_
> 
> -Well, according to your pictural description all they need is some latex and drugs and we're gonna mingle like sperm cells floating around on each other


Ahahahahahahah what? Ahahahahah 
But you're right NT just can't understand NF... Goodbye thanks for played the game! It was very funny!  
@UnicornRainbowLove and @Stendhal


----------



## Stendhal

tantomoriremotutti said:


> I have no clue... Do you like drama movie? LMFAO


Could go either way on drama. I was actually more impressed by how accurately it depicts what happens when you ask a girl out on a date.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Emo feelsy snuggles oh humans


----------



## RainingSun

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Emo feelsy snuggles oh humans


For an INTP you don't know a lot do you? Sasuke, the expert on all things emo, is the opposite of "feelsy snuggles'.

Right Sasuke, dearest?








But of course I wouldn't expect a Dalek to comprehend such distinctions.


----------



## ae1905

I would criticize her but I don't want to make her cry...


----------



## Guest1234

You're the same type as me. That's enough of a critique.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> _How many NTs does it take to understand an NF?_
> 
> -Well, according to your pictural description all they need is some latex and drugs and we're gonna mingle like sperm cells floating around on each other


you're hilarious as fuck.


----------



## Morfy

Wow, you INTP's are such self-defeating little shits :dry:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

He's awesome... So there


----------



## Guest1234

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> _How many NTs does it take to understand an NF?_
> 
> -Well, according to your pictural description all they need is some latex and drugs and we're gonna mingle like sperm cells floating around on each other


I feel like this guy is the most universally accepted as the most hillarious person on this thread.


----------



## Morfy

I thought INTP's supposedly were interesting ;;


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Think it over.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Snuggles yoda


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

SciVoid said:


> I feel like this guy is the most universally accepted as the most hillarious person on this thread.


I was being sarcastic and I'm pretty sure I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Guest1234

maythefouthbewithyou said:


> I was being sarcastic and I'm pretty sure I wasn't the only one.


Oh. You have terrible written sarcasm... Or are you just punking me? Must remember to investigate.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

SciVoid said:


> Oh. You have terrible written sarcasm... Or are you just punking me? Must remember to investigate.


You are doing it right now.


----------



## Guest1234

maythefouthbewithyou said:


> You are doing it right now.


See? It's not that difficult to let people know you're sarcastic.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

SciVoid said:


> See? It's not that difficult to let people know you're sarcastic.


As far as I'm concerned I did all the work.


----------



## Guest1234

maythefouthbewithyou said:


> As far as I'm concerned I did all the work.


And I'm the one who lead you to doing so.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

SciVoid said:


> And I'm the one who lead you to doing so.


Thank you master, I am now skilled in the ancient art of not giving a fuck.


----------



## RainingSun

ae1905 said:


> I would criticize her but I don't want to make her cry...


Don't worry, that's the _last_ thing that would happen. Thanks anyway! You did a great job using your inferior function! It's too bad you couldn't use your dominant one though...


----------



## ae1905

RainingSun said:


> Don't worry, that's the _last_ thing that would happen. Thanks anyway! You did a great job using your inferior function! It's too bad you couldn't use your dominant one though...


it was only fair to use my inferior function since you would be using yours


----------



## Theology

ae1905 said:


> it was only fair to use my inferior function since you would be using yours


Hows your anxiety bro?


----------



## ae1905

? how's _your_ inanity, bugs


----------



## Theology

ae1905 said:


> ? how's _your_ inanity, bugs


Pretty good, have you capped your wow character of the month?


----------



## ae1905

? did you say your prayers before you came in here


----------



## Theology

ae1905 said:


> ? did you say your prayers before you came in here


Atheist, so no.
How much did you spend on your computer?


(all in good fun, no offence meant)


----------



## FX

Theology said:


> Atheist, so no.
> How much did you spend on your computer?
> 
> (all in good fun, no offence meant)


About $550. I don't need the same kind of power that some people think they do.

ENTPs are like the louder and more obnoxious cousins of INTPs. =P


----------



## daleks_exterminate

intp sexkittens.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

Daleks_exterminate said:


> intp sexkittens.


You INTPs are just obsessed with cats, aren't you?


----------



## SomethingHawt

You arrogant INTP!


----------



## ae1905

clueless ENFP, that was an INTJ above you--and a pretty good looking one by INTJ standards


----------



## SomethingHawt

How embarrassing :O


----------



## ae1905

not really, ENFP

no-one is surprised


----------



## RainingSun

Eh? Did your type just do a 180? And your gender too? What's going on here?


----------



## ae1905

? confused as usual, INFP

it's bring your shadow to PerC day--I just decided to go the whole way and do the sex change, too

? didn't you get the memo


----------



## RainingSun

So which type am I supposed to criticize then? Should I be an ESTJ?


----------



## ae1905

still confused, INFP

do what your heart tells you--as usual


----------



## RainingSun

I'm not the one who's confused about her identity, m'aam.


----------



## ae1905

? yeah, so what type are you now, XXXX


I gotta step away for a moment; be right back...


----------



## RainingSun

What? You don't have eyes?


----------



## ae1905

! only for you ESTJ, you hunka-hunka touchy-feely luv


----------



## RainingSun

Keep your eyes on your work, ESFJ. That's why they were created. For work. The most glorious thing there ever was.


----------



## ae1905

! but I can't when your passionate, irrational Te keeps distracting me, ESTJ


----------



## RainingSun

Shows what you know. I have no passion, only an iron will. And oodles and oodles of rationality.

You on the other hand are proving surprisingly deficient in Fe. Or you would have realized by now that the best thing for you to do in this situation is to keep your mouth shut and stop wasting my precious time with your pointless non sequiturs.


----------



## ae1905

you're such a typical insensitive _man_, ESTJ

?dontcha recognize a woman's _sarcasm_ when you hear it


----------



## RainingSun

ae1905 said:


> my Fe just wants to reach out and hug your wee lil Fi
> 
> ! it's so cute--comatose, but cute


I am not _cute_. But I am not going to waste my time explaining that to your _infinitesimal_ Ti. That would take all day, and s_ome people_ have things to do.


----------



## ae1905

? things to do, ESTJ

? you mean like taking those bunnies out back and, ahem, putting them down

! my Fe can't bear the very thought of it

! poor bunnies


----------



## RainingSun

ae1905 said:


> ? things to do, ESTJ
> 
> ? you mean like taking those bunnies out back and, ahem, putting them down
> 
> ! my Fe can't bear the very thought of it
> 
> ! poor bunnies


These are not my bunnies! I wasn't snuggling or anything! I was just giving them a good lecture on how to be a proper bunny rabbit. It was very informative, and I believe they learned a lot and are now free to make their mark on the bunny rabbit world. You would greatly benefit from such a lecture. If I recall the bunnies were at about your level, so you can jump right in!


----------



## ae1905

At least you didn't put them down, ESTJ, but there you go _again_ lecturing _anything_ that moves into your sights. They're just bunnies for crying out loud! You probably lecture your goldfish at home, you silly man!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

tantomoriremotutti said:


> You INTPs are just obsessed with cats, aren't you?


Yes.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Yes.


Oh this don't work like this! You have to mock my type now! Well... I actually knew that talk to an INTP means robotic monosyllables answers, so you're forgiven...


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Bitch, please. I ain't no robot. 

Go go check your clock again to make sure you're 30 minutes early... Exactly


----------



## ae1905

?! who knew female INTPs could be _so_ temperamental


----------



## RainingSun

ae1905 said:


> At least you didn't put them down, ESTJ, but there you go _again_ lecturing _anything_ that moves into your sights. They're just bunnies for crying out loud! You probably lecture your goldfish at home, you silly man!


Psh. I don't lecture my goldfish. They're underwater, so it's not like they'd even hear me. But then I suppose I shouldn't expect an ESFJ to use anything resembling logic.


----------



## ae1905

I'd hold _my_ breath underwater, too, if I had to listen to you all the time, ESTJ.


----------



## RainingSun

I know I tend to give long lectures. So you just head underwater right now, and I'll make it _extra_ long for you. Don't come up until it's over! Go ahead. Do us all a _favor_. You love those things, don't you?


----------



## ae1905

*water boarding*, ESTJ! :shocked: your Fi is even smaller than George W Bush's IQ--and that's _really, really small_


----------



## KidThunder

Ohhh shit it just got real!


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Bitch, please. I ain't no robot.
> 
> Go go check your clock again to make sure you're 30 minutes early... Exactly


Ahahahahha so true ahahahah

Anyway, do you other guy know that the ISTP above me @KidThunder is currently building a fully functional girlfriend with the pieces of surplus of an IKEA shelf?


----------



## RainingSun

ae1905 said:


> *water boarding*, ESTJ! :shocked: your Fi is even smaller than George W Bush's IQ--and that's _really, really small_


And you tell me _I_ can't take a joke. Your Ti must be the size of Dick Cheney's heart. I'm sure I don't need to tell you how small that is. On second thought ... I think I _do_.


----------



## ae1905

RainingSun said:


> And you tell me _I_ can't take a joke. Your Ti must be the size of Dick Cheney's heart. I'm sure I don't need to tell you how small that is. On second thought ... I think I _do_.


at least Cheney _has_ a heart, ESTJ, and he talked Bush into invading Iraq so he _has_ a sense of humor, too, which _you_ don't because you have the wit and spontaneity of a telephone book! In fact, _that's_ where you get your jokes from, isn't it?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

(oh my god, this thread is brutal! i am traumatized already


----------



## RainingSun

ae1905 said:


> at least Cheney _has_ a heart, ESTJ, and he talked Bush into invading Iraq so he _has_ a sense of humor, too, which _you_ don't because you have the wit and spontaneity of a telephone book! In fact, *that's where you get your jokes from, isn't it?*


That's right. In fact that's how I looked _you_ up, ESFJ, dearest.


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> (oh my god, this thread is brutal! i am traumatized already


duck, Fluffy, cause you're right in the line of fire


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

(you are good! this is a spectator sport!)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> duck, Fluffy, cause you're right in the line of fire


sir, yes, sir!


----------



## ae1905

RainingSun said:


> That's right. In fact that's how I looked _you_ up, ESFJ, dearest.


"sorry, ESTJ, but you have the wrong number
this is a recording
please hang up and dial again"

is _that_ how everyone answers _your_ calls, ESTJ?


----------



## Queen Qualia

Nothing personal, old boy.

INTP: never desists form assigning *ridiculous, malicious* motives


----------



## ae1905

Queen Qualia said:


> Nothing personal, old boy.
> 
> INTP: never desists form assigning *ridiculous, malicious* motives


are you frenemy fire or immiment collateral damage?


----------



## RainingSun

ae1905 said:


> "sorry, ESTJ, but you have the wrong number
> this is a recording
> please hang up and dial again"
> 
> is _that_ how everyone answers _your_ calls, ESTJ?


Please, darling. As if I make my phone calls myself. I have a secretary for that.

I suppose since you care so much you make all your phone calls yourself, don't you ESFJ? Probably most of which go to your _therapist_, since you feel _so_ much, huh? Keep doing that, sweetie. Maybe s/he can help you find that famous ESFJ tact you seem to have misplaced.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@_RainingSun_. 
c'mon!!! you are breaking the momentum!!

hehe  here you are!

how do you people do it???  I am impressed! 
... and bored :|

... oh, new one!


----------



## ae1905

RainingSun said:


> Please, darling. As if I make my phone calls myself. I have a secretary for that.
> 
> I suppose since you care so much you make all your phone calls yourself, don't you ESFJ? Probably most of which go to your _therapist_, since you feel _so_ much, huh? Keep doing that, sweetie. Maybe s/he can help you find that famous ESFJ tact you seem to have misplaced.



well, _Thurston_, you need a new secretary, then

that INFP girl you're using can't read the phone book through her veil of tears, you lecture her so

but, oh dear! she's the _3rd_ girl you've gone through in the just last month

maybe _my_ therapist can help _you_ find that famous ESTJ sensitivity you seem to have misplaced?

would you like her to _call you_, dear?

you know it's the _only_ way you'll get a live voice on your line


----------



## RainingSun

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_RainingSun_.
> c'mon!!! you are breaking the momentum!!
> 
> hehe  here you are!
> 
> how do you people do it???  I am impressed!


(Do what? Why aren't you joining in? It's fun!)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

OK, I want to try to play too  Whom shall I play? Somebody please assign me a type... however random.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

RainingSun said:


> (Do what? Why aren't you joining in? It's fun!)


cause you are scary good!  i am intimidated! but want to try


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Silly Unknown Personalities, not even clever enough to type themselves. :wink:

Oh, and @RainingSun and @ae1905:


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> cause you are scary good!  i am intimidated! but want to try


yeah, she's _really_ good, so this is like a kamikaze assignment for me


----------



## RainingSun

ae1905 said:


> well, _Thurston_, you need a new secretary, then
> 
> that INFP girl you're using can't read the phone book through her veil of tears, you lecture her so
> 
> but, oh dear! she's the _3rd_ girl you've gone through in the just last month
> 
> maybe _my_ therapist can help _you_ find that famous ESTJ sensitivity you seem to have misplaced?
> 
> would you like her to call you, dear?
> 
> you know it's the _only_ way you'll get a live voice on your line


My, my, have you tapped my phone lines, ESFJ? How desperate you must be to have someone to boss around. Why don't you go baby that sack of flour and then bake a cake to make yourself feel better? Poor girl. I understand. You're just bitter that you're the first one I ever fired. You should be proud that I've never found one who even comes close to matching your incompetence. If you work hard, you may even prove more capable than that sack of flour! Maybe.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> Silly Unknown Personalities, not even clever enough to type themselves. :wink:


That's right, overanalyzing things does one no good, does it, INTP?


----------



## ae1905

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> Silly Unknown Personalities, not even clever enough to type themselves. :wink:
> 
> Oh, and @RainingSun and @ae1905:


I love the part where she just stares at him and says, "you're a jerk"! 

and then he backs down, like any wise husband should

these two were made for each other!


----------



## RainingSun

ae1905 said:


> yeah, she's _really_ good, so this is like a kamikaze assignment for me


No way! You're super good. 

Everyone should join in. It's fun. I won't bite. Unless you bite first.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

RainingSun said:


> No way! You're super good.
> 
> Everyone should join in. It's fun. I won't bite. Unless you bite first.


What kind of a toothless ESTJ are you?


----------



## RainingSun

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> What kind of a toothless ESTJ are you?


(That was actually a temporary reverting back into my INFP self. Disregard it.)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

RainingSun said:


> (That was actually a temporary reverting back into my INFP self. Disregard it.)


Fine, should I stick with "Unknown Personality" or play someone else?


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> What kind of a toothless ESTJ are you?


It's too easy play this game with an Unknown personality... You're trolling them all...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

tantomoriremotutti said:


> It's too easy play this game with an Unknown personality... You're trolling them all...


fine, assign me one to play


----------



## Queen Qualia

Never stops asking stupid questions, a big Te-baby. I mean, *cough* oh yeah I'm an INFJ named Therese now *cough*

A misunderstood, strong fellow with misplaced leadership abilities

(this was for our ESTJ friend)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Queen Qualia said:


> Never stops asking stupid questions, a big Te-baby. I mean, *cough* oh yeah I'm an INFJ named Therese now *cough*
> 
> A misunderstood, strong fellow with misplaced leadership abilities


What are you blabbering about, woman?


----------



## ae1905

RainingSun said:


> My, my, have you tapped my phone lines, ESFJ? How desperate you must be to have someone to boss around. Why don't you go baby that sack of flour and then bake a cake to make yourself feel better? Poor girl. I understand. You're just bitter that you're the first one I ever fired. You should be proud that I've never found one who even comes close to matching your incompetence. If you work hard, you may even prove more capable than that sack of flour! Maybe.


"tap your phone lines", ESTJ?

why? the only audible sounds on _your_ lines are the wails of your weeping secretaries

and speaking of "baking", dear, isn't _your_ story more than a little half-baked?

I _ran_ your office for you, dear, better than you ever could do it yourself

but you paid me in _sacks of flour_, dear, and that's when _*I quit*_!

but no hard feelings, _Thurston_, my therapist can help you with your problem

and if you're lucky, you may even come out a _wee_ bit more sensitive than those sacks of flour!


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

Queen Qualia said:


> @FluffyTheAnarchist
> 
> You appear to have lost yourself along the way. But that's ok. We'll find you again. Just follow me in all this and you'll be right as rain. I can help you get involved with the right people, you can even become my protege...!


No @FluffyTheAnarchist don't! DON'T!

Never trust an INFJ, they're sweet and nice, they can make you touch the sky with a finger, but then they will manipulate you, use you, stab in the back and then they will raid your heart like Hitler with Poland...


----------



## Queen Qualia

You are Unknwon. Can't you hear your inner voice crying in the wilderness of your abandoned soul?

I know what is best for you. I have spent three years in an ivory tower learning sociology through and through, I can help you. I just need you to trust me. It's for your own good.

Definitely unresolved indigo.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

tantomoriremotutti said:


> INTJ beta version with bug-ridden features? Oh, you mean INTP...


Your makers clearly spend too much time on siesta! 
INTJ and INTP use completely different functions. 
If you have a decent built-in recording device, I would love to leave a message for them.

"This model of INTJ has serious flaws. Please plan on developing social skills, at least a basic ability to read humans. P.S.: allocate time to fix INFJ prejudice."


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

Queen Qualia said:


> You are Unknwon. Can't you hear your *inner voice crying in the wilderness of your abandoned soul*?
> 
> I *know what is best for you*. I have spent three years in an ivory tower learned sociology through and through, I can help you. I just need you to trust me. It's for your own good.
> 
> Definitely unresolved indigo.


I told you @FluffyTheAnarchist, I fu**ing told you!

Here's how you're going to become if you trust her!


----------



## ae1905

RainingSun said:


> If by "run my office", you mean "run it straight into the ground", then that is a very accurate statement.
> Secondly, I never payed you in sacks of flour. It was your dear Thurston who advised me to provide you with it- to release all your primal, domineering urges into. You should have seen yourself. Changing its diaper, kissing its nose, leaving to drop your "FuzzyWuzzyMunchykins" off at soccer practice _in the middle of the work day_ *clenches fists at the memory*. It was so _sad_ to watch. I suppose you must be suppressing the memory, dear. You were a real wreck back then. Well, you haven't changed much, really. You've aged _so well_ and everything, I mean.



Your office was 6 feet _under_ the ground, _Thurston_, when _I_ came on board. And _you_ would've been six-feet under, too, if I didn't save you. And what happened to your Si, dear? You _are_ Thurston, Thurston. Remember? And you _did_ try to pay me in sacks of flour. But not before you first released all of your "primal, domineering urges into it". You should have _seen_ yourself, darling, punching it, lecturing it, scolding the flour like they were goldfish or bunny rabbits. I almost thought they were going to cry, the poor bags! And the diapers, dear, no, that was me helping you with your clothes after you spilled the flour all over yourself trying to bake a cake. You were always like that, Thurston, trying to have your cake and eat it too. But really, dear, you _must_ talk to my therapist. You _need_ help. With lots of luck, you'll _have_ your cake and _feel_ it, too!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Queen Qualia said:


> You are Unknwon. Can't you hear your inner voice crying in the wilderness of your abandoned soul?
> 
> I know what is best for you. I have spent three years in an ivory tower learning sociology through and through, I can help you. I just need you to trust me. It's for your own good.
> 
> Definitely unresolved indigo.


My soul in not abandoned, thank you very much... and you, my friend, are hearing voices... which can't be healthy, even for an INFJ! 
I suggest you consult @ae1905 and get in touch with her shrink. Though I don't envy the shrink, because INFJs are notorious shrink manipulators.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

tantomoriremotutti said:


> I told you @_FluffyTheAnarchist_, I fu**ing told you!
> 
> Here's how you're going to become if you trust her!


LOL!  Well it figures... only Italians can add a decent sense of humor to an otherwise half-baked, bug-ridden model of an INTJ!


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Your makers clearly spend too much time on siesta!
> INTJ and INTP use completely different functions.
> If you have a decent built-in recording device, I would love to leave a message for them.
> 
> "This model of INTJ has serious flaws. Please plan on developing social skills, at least a basic ability to read humans. P.S.: allocate time to fix INFJ prejudice."


Oh my dear xxFx, I know functions better than you, it was just a joke... 
I do have socials skill! I can manipulate humans to make them do the stuff I need... And the INFJ thing is not a prejudice it's a serious warning! They have the manipulative skills of an INTJs, but also have Fe who allow them to make the victims fall in love with them! They're evil, they're like giant, adorable, apparently harmless mantis! We have to fight them with fire!


----------



## ae1905

RainingSun said:


> Of course not. There's always only ever one option, and that's _what I tell you to do_. So glad you're _finally_ catching on to that fact. Carry on.


You forget, Thurston, I don't work for you anymore. So I'll choose the only option everyone chooses and that's...[dead ring tone..your call cannot be completed, please hang up and try again].


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

tantomoriremotutti said:


> Oh my dear xxFx, I know functions better than you, it was just a joke...
> I do have socials skill! I can manipulate humans to make them do the stuff I need... And the INFJ thing is not a prejudice it's a serious warning! They have the manipulative skills of an INTJs, but also have Fe who allow them to make the victims fall in love with them! They're evil, they're like giant, adorable, apparently harmless mantis! We have to fight them with fire!


*"They have the manipulative skills of an INTJs"

*LOL! )) You are funny! You are not exactly selling it here, buddy!
Here are your famed INTJ manipulation skills in ALL THEIR GLORY! 
Nice visual!

oh... hide that subtle, sneaky Te, before I die of laughter


----------



## ae1905

tantomoriremotutti said:


> Sorry I was shocked by the powerful of your insult that I almost fall off the chair...
> I'm starting to think that maybe you're an ESFJ...


the chair in the corner facing away, INTJ?

I know you're not an ESFJ because you don't know your manners--and take that dunce cap off when you address me


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Well, looks like the feature is bug-ridden! You must be the INTJ- beta version model.


INTJs can always be replaced by much smarter INTPs


----------



## ae1905

Queen Qualia said:


> @_FluffyTheAnarchist_
> 
> You appear to have lost yourself along the way. But that's ok. We'll find you again. Just follow me in all things and you'll be right as rain. I can help you get involved with the right people, you can even become my protege...! Jist do as I do, say as I say and here, read this pile of self-improvement books I wrote.


who the hell is Carl Jung over here?


----------



## Queen Qualia

well... Can't we still be friends? I'm not a bad perosn at all. There's no such thing as a bad person. C'mon guys... my vision... You have to understand. I know it will work if we all just work together. Please listen... Guys? *cries crocodile tears*

I mean...

*Fuck you!*

*Slams door to ivory tower, runs up thirteen flights of ivory steps and commits a beautiful suicide*


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

tantomoriremotutti said:


> Oh my dear xxFx, I know functions better than you, it was just a joke...


As an older INTP once said, any fool can know, the point is to understand!


----------



## ae1905

tantomoriremotutti said:


> I told you @FluffyTheAnarchist, I fu**ing told you!
> 
> Here's how you're going to become if you trust her!


no, Fluffy! that GI-Joe lookalike is an INTJ!

abort, abort!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> no, Fluffy! that GI-Joe lookalike is an INTJ!
> 
> abort, abort!


I am afraid it might be too late to abort  but the bugs can be fixed, especially by outsourcing engineers from Germany.


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> *"They have the manipulative skills of an INTJs"
> 
> *LOL! )) You are funny! You are not exactly selling it here, buddy!
> Here are your famed INTJ manipulation skills in ALL THEIR GLORY!
> Nice visual!
> 
> oh... hide that subtle, sneaky Te, before I die of laughter


hey, isn't that saddam INTJ hussein wielding that fire hose?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> hey, isn't that saddam intj hussein wielding that fire hose?


(rofl! "saddam INTJ hussein" has me laughing hysterically... thank you!


----------



## ae1905

Queen Qualia said:


> well... Can't we still be friends? I'm not a bad perosn at all. There's no such thing as a bad person. C'mon guys... my vision... You have to understand. I know it will work if we all just work together. Please listen... Guys? *cries crocodile tears*
> 
> I mean...
> 
> *Fuck you!*
> 
> *Slams door to ivory tower, runs up thirteen flights of ivory steps and commits a beautiful suicide*


is that what they call the INFJ vertigo doorslam?


----------



## ae1905

Queen Qualia said:


> Now now, young ladies and gentlemen. Mother doesn't need to cut off your allowances, does she? Because all this useless bickering makes her very very disappointed. My lawyer is coming for lunch to discuss the will. Try to be good. Now give me a kiss and go play nice.


hey "mommy", don't you have some teddy bears to cheer up?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ESFJs are my opposite. I exist therefore you must not be existent.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

tantomoriremotutti said:


> Yeah, my inability to express myself properly is due to the linguistic barrier.
> What I meant was that I understand MBTI, the functions and everything on earth better that you, unless you're above the 99.7° percentile. I've studied this stuff for months, then I came here to check my observations...


Nice try, your English sounds pretty good to me! It's not my first language either... so we are almost even here. You understand EVERYTHING better than me, do you?  How about humility, modesty, tolerance? Not exactly the 99.7° percentile, is it?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

tantomoriremotutti said:


> I wasn't addressing you! I was talking about a generic ESFJ... It's not my fault if you're so common that no one can joke about ESFJ without offend somebody...


A generic ESFJ, is that another beta product offered by your manufacturer?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

tantomoriremotutti said:


> But they can't be replaced by any ESFJ... That's the point.


Oh yeah? I bet you can't outsing Beyonce! ;P


----------



## Queen Qualia

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> ESFJs are my opposite. I exist therefore you must not be existent.



ESFJs are not your opposite, ISFPs are; ESFJs are your anima. Therefore I don't exist. But we already knew that. But who's "we"? I don't exist.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Queen Qualia said:


> ESFJs are not your opposite, ISFPs are; ESFJs are your anima. Therefore I don't exist. But we already knew that. But who's "we"? I don't exist.


We are everything


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ae1905 said:


> *water boarding*, ESTJ! :shocked: your Fi is even smaller than George W Bush's IQ--and that's _really, really small_


You changed your personality type and your gender in one day...maybe you should take a week to think it over?


----------



## Queen Qualia

ae1905 said:


> hey "mommy", don't you have some teddy bears to cheer up?





Ouch.

Masturbate Teddy Bear | Buy a Masturbate Teddy Bear Gift - CafePress
(no worries, nothing graphic)


----------



## ae1905

Daleks_exterminate said:


> You changed your personality type and your gender in one day...maybe you should take a week to think it over?


too late, I'm a feeler now and I don't _feel_ like thinking about it


----------



## ae1905

Queen Qualia said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Masturbate Teddy Bear | Buy a Masturbate Teddy Bear Gift - CafePress
> (no worries, nothing graphic)


are you asking me to buy you one, ENFJ?


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> A generic ESFJ, is that another beta product offered by your manufacturer?


watch out, Fluffy, the windup ENFP is next...your days are numered--in fact, just keep watching that clock, it'll toll when your time is nigh


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ae1905 said:


> too late, I'm a feeler now and I don't _feel_ like thinking about it


what made you _feel _like jumping ships?


----------



## Queen Qualia

ae1905 said:


> are you asking me to buy you one, ENFJ?




No. Let's just say after today's discovery I find it difficult to appreciate the sentiments of my late Valentine's day gift recieved without suspicion.

Isn't it an ENFJ stereotype to read too much into gifts and things for the sake of argument and therefore attention? 
"You bought me a slimming sexy designer _black_ dress??? Are you implying I'm fat? You're just trying to tempt me with finery so I'll look better. Apparently I don't look good enough for you "


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> watch out, Fluffy, the windup ENFP is next...your days are numered--in fact, just keep watching that clock, it'll toll when your time is nigh


LOL! A wind-up ENFP?  That's a fictional character! You should know better than that... not until perpetual motion is real!


----------



## ae1905

Daleks_exterminate said:


> what made you _feel _like jumping ships?


the Dark Side, INTP, lurking in our shadows...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Queen Qualia said:


> No. Let's just say after today's discovery I find it difficult to appreciate the sentiments of my late Valentine's day gift recieved without suspicion.


Nice earrings there! Is that your credo?


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> LOL! A wind-up ENFP?  That's a fictional character! You should know better than that... not until perpetual motion is real!


in a concession to eons of unheeded human pleas, I understand the faux ENFPs will have OFF buttons, unlike their human counterparts


----------



## ae1905

Queen Qualia said:


> No. Let's just say after today's discovery I find it difficult to appreciate the sentiments of my late Valentine's day gift recieved without suspicion.


my Fe tells me there's a story in that statement


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> in a concession to eons of unheeded human pleas, I understand the faux ENFPs will have OFF buttons, unlike their human counterparts


Why would you want to turn us off?  On the other hand, turning us off is easy, just tell us you want to turn us off!


----------



## ae1905

Daleks_exterminate said:


> what made you _feel _like jumping ships?


and I thought it was a good idea


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Why would you want to turn us off?  On the other hand, turning us off is easy, just tell us you want to turn us off!


I was just going to ask if you were worried that people might like the OFF buttons so much they might replace their own ENFPs with the better behaved ones?

Obsolescence, you know, Fluffy? It catches up with the best (and not so best) of us.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ae1905 said:


> and I thought it was a good idea


you _thought _It was???????

I missed you, INTP.


----------



## ae1905

Daleks_exterminate said:


> you _thought _It was???????
> 
> I missed you, INTP.


yeah, well, do a headstand as you read this and you might see the old me


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> I was just going to ask if you were worried that people might like the OFF buttons so much they might replace their own ENFPs with the better behaved ones?
> 
> Obsolescence, you know, Fluffy? It catches up with the best (and not so best) of us.


*is OFF*


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> *is OFF*


good idea.

I'm going to turn in now, too

good night


----------



## Queen Qualia

Queen Qualia said:


> No. Let's just say after today's discovery I find it difficult to appreciate the sentiments of my late Valentine's day gift recieved without suspicion.
> 
> 
> (edit, added later)
> Isn't it an ENFJ stereotype to read too much into gifts and things for the sake of argument and therefore attention?
> "You bought me a slimming sexy designer _black_ dress??? Are you implying I'm fat? You're just trying to tempt me with finery so I'll look better. Apparently I don't look good enough for you "


 @_ae1905_

New paragraph.

edit: nvmd, goodnight :tongue:


----------



## Stendhal

An ENFJ on the forum!? Aren't you supposed...ah screw it, I've got nothing!


----------



## Queen Qualia

(lol, I'm only pretending, everyone is nowadays. It is I, ISFP. Have no fear. On second thought... Be very afraid!)

I will switch back to my real type now so you can find it that much easier to criticize me. I know how much the more seasoned INFPs love to make digs at us younger cousins. ^.^


----------



## KidThunder

tantomoriremotutti said:


> Ahahahahha so true ahahahah
> 
> Anyway, do you other guy know that the ISTP above me @_KidThunder_ is currently building a fully functional girlfriend with the pieces of surplus of an IKEA shelf?


Thats not fucking true... it was target.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

ae1905 said:


> buona notte e sogni d'oro :wink:


Oh this make my day! How sweet... Now I have diabetes... Damn you ESFJ... 
(No but by the way, that was very nice :kitteh


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Nice try, your English sounds pretty good to me! It's not my first language either... so we are almost even here. You understand EVERYTHING better than me, do you?  How about *humility, modesty, tolerance*? Not exactly the 99.7° percentile, is it?


Are you really asking an INTJ about *humility, modesty and tolerance*?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Ha I like you.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Consider yourself lucky @tantomoriremotutti INTPs rarely like anything let alone people..


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Entp's like everyone and everything. They switch relationships like I switch ideas...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

tantomoriremotutti said:


> Are you really asking an INTJ about *humility, modesty and tolerance*?



LOL!  Well, I wasn't the one who walked right into it when he said "EVERYTHING", did I?
By the way, INTJ, if my intellectual abilities are "so decidedly below" your own, why even engage in a conversation with a single-celled organism such as myself?


----------



## RainingSun

ae1905 said:


> Your office was 6 feet _under_ the ground, _Thurston_, when _I_ came on board. And _you_ would've been six-feet under, too, if I didn't save you. And what happened to your Si, dear? You _are_ Thurston, Thurston. Remember? And you _did_ try to pay me in sacks of flour. But not before you first released all of your "primal, domineering urges into it". You should have _seen_ yourself, darling, punching it, lecturing it, scolding the flour like they were goldfish or bunny rabbits. I almost thought they were going to cry, the poor bags! And the diapers, dear, no, that was me helping you with your clothes after you spilled the flour all over yourself trying to bake a cake. You were always like that, Thurston, trying to have your cake and eat it too. But really, dear, you _must_ talk to my therapist. You _need_ help. With lots of luck, you'll _have_ your cake and _feel_ it, too!


You’re right. I am Thurston. I am your therapist. I’ve tried to fix you, ESFJ, I’ve tried so hard- every standard method. None of it was working. I was forced to be a bit more… creative. I played along for a while, hoping that one day you’d somehow manage to piece it together yourself… but it’s time you knew the truth so that you can face it. The other way would take millennia. See, ESFJ, the past (insert a lot) of years, you have been living under severe, debilitating dissociative delusions. That reference to the ground? That’s your suppressed memory of that phase you went through, grounding everything your eyes fell on like a vengeful mother- even inanimate objects. And that sack of flour was also you (and about as interesting). Of course, I never punched you- but you would never have known that from the way you sniveled at the slightest of provocations. It also represents all those times you were sacked. You never were able to hold a job. It always happened all too quickly, all too easily… usually because incompetence was often grounds for termination in those contracts I always told you not to sign. And the cake? That was your subconscious trying to tell yourself what a fruitcake you are- more nutty than fruity, and just as saccharine and… what’s that word you used? Ah yes… “half-baked”. I’m sorry. Sadly, pretty much everything about you can be summed up as “the cake is a lie”. You’re as washed-up as the meme, after all.

You’ve been living in the past for so long, ESFJ. It’s evident from the way you so desperately cling to reusing old jokes, like milk long past the expiration date. It’s not unlike your own mind, more than likely already long past repair. But then, I am coming to realize that this was likely the case the moment you were born… under the full moon.

Don’t wear yourself out trying to think too hard about it, darling. Thinking was never your strong suit. I’ll check you into a suitable mental hospital right away. You’ll feel right at home there, I promise. Best of luck to you!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Ha I like you.


Haha! Did he have you at IQ 152?  
Best INTP pick up line ever, @_tantomoriremotutti_!
I can see INTJ manipulation skills at work now


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

RainingSun said:


> You’re right. I am Thurston. I am your therapist. I’ve tried to fix you, ESFJ, I’ve tried so hard- every standard method. None of it was working. I was forced to be a bit more… creative. I played along for a while, hoping that one day you’d somehow manage to piece it together yourself… but it’s time you knew the truth so that you can face it. The other way would take millennia. See, ESFJ, the past (insert a lot) of years, you have been living under severe, debilitating dissociative delusions. That reference to the ground? That’s your suppressed memory of that phase you went through, grounding everything your eyes fell on like a vengeful mother- even inanimate objects. And that sack of flour was also you (and about as interesting). Of course, I never punched you- but you would never have known that from the way you sniveled at the slightest of provocations. It also represents all those times you were sacked. You never were able to hold a job. It always happened all too quickly, all too easily… usually because incompetence was often grounds for termination in those contracts I always told you not to sign. And the cake? That was your subconscious trying to tell yourself what a fruitcake you are- more nutty than fruity, and just as saccharine and… what’s that word you used? Ah yes… “half-baked”. I’m sorry. Sadly, pretty much everything about you can be summed up as “the cake is a lie”. You’re as washed-up as the meme, after all.
> 
> You’ve been living in the past for so long, ESFJ. It’s evident from the way you so desperately cling to reusing old jokes, like milk long past the expiration date. It’s not unlike your own mind, more than likely already long past repair. But then, I am coming to realize that this was likely the case the moment you were born… under the full moon.
> 
> Don’t wear yourself out trying to think too hard about it, darling. Thinking was never your strong suit. I’ll check you into a suitable mental hospital right away. You’ll feel right at home there, I promise. Best of luck to you!


Are you serious??? Is this going to turn into War & Peace?  Should I run now?


----------



## RainingSun

ae1905 said:


> You forget, Thurston, I don't work for you anymore. So I'll choose the only option everyone chooses and that's...[dead ring tone..your call cannot be completed, please hang up and try again].


My dear, this is so very cute, however, perhaps you'd best work on your analogies. I know that failed call is meant to symbolize your own thoughts- incomplete, dead, useless... but leave it to those of us who don't have thinking as their inferior function, hmm?

Also... don't you have socks to darn or something? Maybe there'll be one left over so you can stuff it in your mouth. Good day.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

AddictiveMuse said:


> Consider yourself lucky @tantomoriremotutti INTPs rarely like anything let alone people..


Yeah but I love INTPs too... They're too classy to mock...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

tantomoriremotutti said:


> Yeah but I love INTPs too... They're too classy to mock...


Oh, get a room! ;P (for classy people, of course)


----------



## RainingSun

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Are you serious??? Is this going to turn into War & Peace?  Should I run now?


Eh?! We better, if we don't want to get caught in the crossfire!


----------



## ae1905

RainingSun said:


> You’re right. I am Thurston. I am your therapist. I’ve tried to fix you, ESFJ, I’ve tried so hard- every standard method. None of it was working. I was forced to be a bit more… creative. I played along for a while, hoping that one day you’d somehow manage to piece it together yourself… but it’s time you knew the truth so that you can face it. The other way would take millennia. See, ESFJ, the past (insert a lot) of years, you have been living under severe, debilitating dissociative delusions. That reference to the ground? That’s your suppressed memory of that phase you went through, grounding everything your eyes fell on like a vengeful mother- even inanimate objects. And that sack of flour was also you (and about as interesting). Of course, I never punched you- but you would never have known that from the way you sniveled at the slightest of provocations. It also represents all those times you were sacked. You never were able to hold a job. It always happened all too quickly, all too easily… usually because incompetence was often grounds for termination in those contracts I always told you not to sign. And the cake? That was your subconscious trying to tell yourself what a fruitcake you are- more nutty than fruity, and just as saccharine and… what’s that word you used? Ah yes… “half-baked”. I’m sorry. Sadly, pretty much everything about you can be summed up as “the cake is a lie”. You’re as washed-up as the meme, after all.
> 
> You’ve been living in the past for so long, ESFJ. It’s evident from the way you so desperately cling to reusing old jokes, like milk long past the expiration date. It’s not unlike your own mind, more than likely already long past repair. But then, I am coming to realize that this was likely the case the moment you were born… under the full moon.
> 
> Don’t wear yourself out trying to think too hard about it, darling. Thinking was never your strong suit. I’ll check you into a suitable mental hospital right away. You’ll feel right at home there, I promise. Best of luck to you!


Oh dear, ESTJ. Where do we start when you are running in circles on your wheel of perpetual self-delusions? Your split personality disorder is really showing through now, hon. You were never imaginative at all before, and always did everything by the book, like a machine. But soon after I joined you, you started displaying symptoms of your illness. At first, it was the little odd metaphors you'd suddenly blurt out, it seemed from nowhere at all. Then you started citing entire lines of poetry, _extempore_! But it was really when you brought bunnies to the office and insisted on keeping them always by your side that I knew something was seriously wrong. And when I tried to take the bunnies away, you screamed and _cried_ such bitter tears! Thurston! Really? An ESTJ crying over bunnies! And now look at you, inventing tales of your "work" as a therapist! Thurston, you're an _accountant_! You prepare income tax returns, darling! Don't you remember? Well, of course not. Not when you're possessed by your split INFP personality, like you are right now. Just look at your profile, dear. INFP _female_?! Oh, come now, Thurston. Let me talk to my therapist for you. I can have her come to your office. I think that would really be the best thing, don't you agree?


----------



## ae1905

RainingSun said:


> My dear, this is so very cute, however, perhaps you'd best work on your analogies. I know that failed call is meant to symbolize your own thoughts- incomplete, dead, useless... but leave it to those of us who don't have thinking as their inferior function, hmm?
> 
> Also... don't you have socks to darn or something? Maybe there'll be one left over so you can stuff it in your mouth. Good day.


No sweetie. That was a transcript of our last conversation. Don't you remember? Of course not, not when your Si is frozen and impaired by that disorder.

But what obviously isn't impaired is your ESTJ "sense of humor", hon. It's just as darn foot-in-mouth funny now as it always was.


----------



## RainingSun

ae1905 said:


> Oh dear, ESTJ. Where do we start when you are running in circles on your wheel of perpetual self-delusions? Your split personality disorder is really showing through now, hon. You were never imaginative at all before, and always did everything by the book, like a machine. But soon after I joined you, you started displaying symptoms of your illness. At first, it was the little odd metaphors you'd suddenly blurt out, it seemed from nowhere at all. Then you started citing entire lines of poetry, _extempore_! But it was really when you brought bunnies to the office and insisted on keeping them always by your side that I knew something was seriously wrong. And when I tried to take the bunnies away, you screamed and _cried_ such bitter tears! Thurston! Really? An ESTJ crying over bunnies! And now look at you, inventing tales of your "work" as a therapist! Thurston, you're an _accountant_! You prepare income tax returns, darling! Don't you remember? Well, of course not. Not when you're possessed by your split INFP personality, like you are right now. Just look at your profile, dear. INFP _female_?! Oh, come now, Thurston. Let me talk to my therapist for you. I can have her come to your office. I think that would really be the best thing, don't you agree?


Oh darling, it's more often simile than metaphor. Do try to get it right. I know you ESFJs aren't as dedicated to accuracy, but that is no excuse. And, my dear, you seem to be mistaking well developed Ne for split personality disorder... an... _odd_ mistake to make but from you it's nothing out of the ordinary. I mean... it's not as if you were an INTP until recently, or anything, or your thoughts might be marginally better formed. Not likely though, knowing you.

And what's this you say about an INFP? More delusions I suppose. How sad. You're farther gone than I thought... but that's... really not saying much. I wonder how it happened... perhaps you not only hit your fat cheekies on your way down (descending into madness) but your fat head as well? Now that would explain a _lot_. I'll send out a referral to that nice little asylum I was talking about earlier. I'll make certain to tell them all about your needs. You can get a nice cushy padded room too. That way you won't lose anymore of what little remains of brain cells in that empty little head of yours whenever you... trip up. Well, empty if you don't count the _voices_. None of which are voices of _reason_, of course. I'm sure with your _wonderful_ Fe you can feel how so very sad that is.


----------



## RainingSun

ae1905 said:


> No sweetie. That was a transcript of our last conversation. Don't you remember? Of course not, not when your Si is frozen and impaired by that disorder.
> 
> But what obviously isn't impaired is your ESTJ "sense of humor", hon. It's just as darn foot-in-mouth funny now as it always was.


Most things I find funny have their foot in their mouth, it's true. And _you_, well you're just so good at making me _laugh_ with your own attempts at humor. It must be all that Ti.


----------



## Stendhal

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Are you serious??? Is this going to turn into War & Peace?  Should I run now?


Hey, There's nothing wrong with War and Peace! Tolstoy was only like one of the greatest writers ever!


----------



## RainingSun

Stendhal said:


> Hey, There's nothing wrong with War and Peace! Tolstoy was only like one of the greatest writers ever!


I was like you, once.

It was really really sad all the time.


----------



## Stendhal

RainingSun said:


> I was like you, once.
> 
> It was really really sad all the time.


Even the parts where he talks about his philosophy of history.


----------



## ae1905

RainingSun said:


> Oh darling, it's more often simile than metaphor. Do try to get it right. I know you ESFJs aren't as dedicated to accuracy, but that is no excuse. And, my dear, you seem to be mistaking well developed Ne for split personality disorder... an... _odd_ mistake to make but from you it's nothing out of the ordinary. I mean... it's not as if you were an INTP until recently, or anything, or your thoughts might be marginally better formed. Not likely though, knowing you.
> 
> And what's this you say about an INFP? More delusions I suppose. How sad. You're farther gone than I thought... but that's... really not saying much. I wonder how it happened... perhaps you not only hit your fat cheekies on your way down (descending into madness) but your fat head as well? Now that would explain a _lot_. I'll send out a referral to that nice little asylum I was talking about earlier. I'll make certain to tell them all about your needs. You can get a nice cushy padded room too. That way you won't lose anymore of what little remains of brain cells in that empty little head of yours whenever you... trip up. Well, empty if you don't count the _voices_. None of which are voices of _reason_, of course. I'm sure with your _wonderful_ Fe you can feel how so very sad that is.


No darling, the "nice cushy padded room" is a _metaphor_ for your true ESTJ personality trapped in your faux INFP persona. Can't you see that dear? But of course not. You're too busy dreaming of bunny rabbits and rainbows right now to see anything straight. But there is hope for you yet, hon. That sense of "emptiness"? It's your natural inferior Fi trying to fight its way out. My therapist can help you recover your normal state of unfeelingness, Thurston. I think it's time for an _intervention_, don't you think? Let me call her right now. I'm sure she can come over ASAP.

sorry for delays but my connection is slow in the morns with all the kiddies jumping on line


----------



## ae1905

RainingSun said:


> Most things I find funny have their foot in their mouth, it's true. And _you_, well you're just so good at making me _laugh_ with your own attempts at humor. It must be all that Ti.


Foot-in-mouth is the normal state for Te-doms, hon, especially ESTJs. I'm glad to see yours is full of it, again, this morning.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@ae1905 @RainingSun

you two are really infectious! reading this makes me want to go kick a kitten ;P


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @ae1905 @RainingSun
> 
> you two are really infectious! reading this makes me want to go kick a kitten ;P


speaking of kicking kittens, we have Mr ESTJ in the house right now


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Dr. @hammersklavier -- Your intervention is needed urgently, please come to the emergency room and see our two new patients, before they bite each others heads off... which would be quite traumatizing to watch.


----------



## RainingSun

ae1905 said:


> No darling, the "nice cushy padded room" is a _metaphor_ for your true ESTJ personality trapped in your faux INFP persona. Can't you see that dear? But of course not. You're too busy dreaming of bunny rabbits and rainbows right now to see anything straight. But there is hope for you yet, hon. That sense of "emptiness"? It's your natural inferior Fi trying to fight its way out. My therapist can help you recover your normal state of unfeelingness, Thurston. I think it's time for an _intervention_, don't you think? Let me call her right now. I'm sure she can come over ASAP.
> 
> sorry for delays but my connection is slow in the morns with all the kiddies jumping on line


Oh darling, time spent talking to you and _anyone_ would need a therapist! And while you may (try to) joke, you should consider yourself lucky that my Fi is consistently overridden by my Te, or I suspect your Fe would be wailing, “Don’t make me turn this thread around”, or some other unseemly outpouring of emotion that you feeling types are so prone to have. And your observations… well, I suppose they could be worse, coming from someone with such a cloudy Ti. Flimsy, unsound, and with little substance… your profile picture suits you well.

Oh, and it’s nice to hear you seem to have your therapist on speed dial. Lord knows you need it.


----------



## RainingSun

ae1905 said:


> Foot-in-mouth is the normal state for Te-doms, hon, especially ESTJs. I'm glad to see yours is full of it, again, this morning.


If Te-doms are full of appendages, then Fe-doms are full of _something else entirely_- especially ESFJs.



ae1905 said:


> speaking of kicking kittens, we have Mr ESTJ in the house right now


 I was only trying to scare them away. I wanted to spare them from you, you see. I wouldn't want you to start any cat-fights- it's one of the precious few things you can be trusted to do without fail.

(Why has this thread basically just become me and @ae1905 going back and forth? XD)


----------



## ae1905

RainingSun said:


> Oh darling, time spent talking to you and _anyone_ would need a therapist! And while you may (try to) joke, you should consider yourself lucky that my Fi is consistently overridden by my Te, or I suspect your Fe would be wailing, “Don’t make me turn this thread around”, or some other unseemly outpouring of emotion that you feeling types are so prone to have. And your observations… well, I suppose they could be worse, coming from someone with such a cloudy Ti. Flimsy, unsound, and with little substance… your profile picture suits you well.
> 
> Oh, and it’s nice to hear you seem to have your therapist on speed dial. Lord knows you need it.


You see, buttercup? _My_ intervention did the trick, didn't it? You're back to your old, insensitive self! And everyone here is so much the poorer for it. So _my_ Ti isn't really that little, is it? It engineered _your_ recovery. And that's saying _a lot_.

Now, if we could just do something to bring your Fi back from the dead, then all would be well in PerC land. But I don't know if my therapist is the right person for that. I think we need a _miracle_ worker for your problem. Maybe an INFJ shaman? I'm sure we can find a few of those around here...


----------



## ae1905

RainingSun said:


> If Te-doms are full of appendages, then Fe-doms are full of _something else entirely_- especially ESFJs.


Yes, dear. It's called _empathy_. But you wouldn't know anything about that, would you?


----------



## RainingSun

ae1905 said:


> You see, buttercup? _My_ intervention did the trick, didn't it? You're back to your old, insensitive self! And everyone here is so much the poorer for it. So _my_ Ti isn't really that little, is it? It engineered _your_ recovery. And that's saying _a lot_.
> 
> Now, if we could just do something to bring your Fi back from the dead, then all would be well in PerC land. But I don't know if my therapist is the right person for that. I think we need a _miracle_ worker for your problem. Maybe an INFJ shaman? I'm sure we can find a few of those around here...


A shaman? If one exists, I'm sure you'd be able to find it. You're certainly no stranger to miracles- you work them every time you manage to form a coherent thought! roud:

Of course, every time you voice those very same thoughts, it becomes apparent that you're in dire need of an intervention yourself... so maybe _keep_ them to yourself, eh dandelion?


----------



## RainingSun

ae1905 said:


> Yes, dear. It's called _empathy_. But you wouldn't know anything about that, would you?


(I have one... but I'm not sure whether it's too much or not so I'll hold off for now)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@_ae1905_ and @_RainingSun_... that's why they don't recommend married couples to work together. Let's think back to the distant times when you two just met.
What has attracted one to the other? Who's first? You don't want to be fighting for bunny custody, do you? So help me out here!

(did I just kill this thread?


----------



## RainingSun

Well, then. Ladies first.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

You are paying me, remember... so I suggest you hurry up!
C'mon, I'll make it easier. Who is the _*head*_ of this family?

You know, I know of a case when a patient came to see her therapist and sat there in silence, for an hour, once a week...then paid and left....that went on for about 6 months -- I am fine with that, sounds like you two could use an hour of silence ;P


----------



## RainingSun

She's the head. I'm the brain.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

RainingSun said:


> She's the head. I'm the brain.


 @_ae1905_

do you agree with that statement?


----------



## RainingSun

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_ae1905_
> 
> do you agree with that statement?


Of course she does. As should be obvious from our conversation on this thread, she is _incredibly_ agreeable.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

RainingSun said:


> Of course she does. As should be obvious from our conversation on this thread, she is _incredibly_ agreeable.


Mr @_RainingSun_ have you abused your wife physically? 
*phone rings*
*picks up the phone*
"Oh, no, oh, yes, oh no, yes, yes, tape him down and make him watch Scooby Doo"
*hangs up*
I am sorry, our time here is up, I have to go, one of my patients just found out that Yoda is dead and he's attempted suicide by stabbing himself with a fork.

*muzak electronic version of Beethoven's Ode to Joy is sounded on a loop"
Your call is very important to us, please stay on the line and one of our therapists will assist you shortly...


----------



## Lucky Luciano

I have no bias against _unknown personality type_


----------



## Queen Qualia

Perc needs to develop us some currency so we can pay our dear therapist Fluffy. I suppose we could always pay in Thanks and favors.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Thanks must be extended into favors and transactions and then we can have a swirling business of exchanges.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

What? Nobody took over???


----------



## SysterMatic

Type with no type are so shy F: (Shy is a bad thing)


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Unpredictably emotional.


----------



## Lucky Luciano

too robotic


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Too planned


----------



## ae1905

different than my type


----------



## StarFollowed

A bit hot/cold.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Too romantic


----------



## Stendhal

Too sentimental!


----------



## ae1905

still different than my type


----------



## Theology

ae1905 said:


> still different than my type


You would be a woman even if you were a man.


----------



## ae1905

Theology said:


> You would be a woman even if you were a man.


so you had the hots for me when I was a man


----------



## Theology

ae1905 said:


> so you had the hots for me when I was a man


Was calling you prototypical,


----------



## StarFollowed

*gasp* How can anybody be too romantic?!


----------



## ae1905

Theology said:


> Was calling you prototypical,


? is this how in-the-closet ENTPs come out


----------



## Theology

Tangled In Flowers said:


> *gasp* How can anybody be too romantic?!


LOL, it just happens im sorry.




ae1905 said:


> ? is this how in-the-closet ENTPs come out


I don't think an ENTP would be in the closet, we have no shame.


----------



## ae1905

Tangled In Flowers said:


> *gasp* How can anybody be too romantic?!


by "romantic" she means falling infatuation for every cute person she meets, only to dump him/her for the one she meets the very next moment

? isn't that right ENFP


----------



## ae1905

Theology said:


> LOL, it just happens im sorry.
> 
> I don't think an ENTP would be in the closet, we have no shame.


so you admit you had the hots for me while I was a man, ENTP

dominant Ne doesn't just mean "no shame", it also means no discrimination, something you share with ENFP here


----------



## Theology

ae1905 said:


> by "romantic" she means falling infatuation fo every cute person she meets, only to dump him/her for the next one she meets the very next moment
> 
> ? isn't that right ENFP


Sorry I forgot to criticize you last time! Have you bitched about nothing yet today?


----------



## ae1905

Theology said:


> Sorry I forgot to criticize you last time! Have you bitched about nothing yet today?


! Ne-doms are so nice they apologize for criticizing you

hey ENTP, I thought you guys were supposed to be funny--what happened?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Calm down yourself. No need to get emotional ESFJ.


----------



## ae1905

? you know _all_ about emotions, don't you INTP :laughing:


----------



## StarFollowed

ae1905 said:


> ? isn't that right ENFP


Not really. Not for me, at least.


----------



## ae1905

Tangled In Flowers said:


> Not really. Not for me, at least.


you've already fallin in and outta love with every guy on this thread in just the last 5 minutes, ENFP

! confess


----------



## Theology

Tangled In Flowers said:


> Not really. Not for me, at least.


How long does it take you to fall in "love"? Or that mildly twisted Ne-Fi "love"


----------



## ae1905

Theology said:


> How long does it take you to fall in "love"? Or that mildly twisted Ne-Fi "love"


not as long as it takes you to think up a joke, ENTP--a mildly twisted Ne-Ti joke


----------



## StarFollowed

ae1905 said:


> you've already fallin in and outta love with every guy on this thread in just the last 5 minutes, ENFP
> 
> ! confess


I will not! I know not of what you speak of!


----------



## ae1905

Tangled In Flowers said:


> I will not! I know not of what you speak of!


! the lady ENFP doth protest _too_ much

? see

! she just fell back in love with me

you're so _easy_, ENFP


----------



## StarFollowed

ae1905 said:


> ! the lady ENFP doth protest _too_ much
> 
> ? see
> 
> ! she just fell back in love with me
> 
> you're so _easy_, ENFP



Think what you will.


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> is jealousy an ESFJ "theme song"?
> "be THE BEST one, and if you can't --> guilt-shame-strangle the competition?"





Tangled In Flowers said:


> The above describes adolescent "love" - what a trivial emotion to be concerned of!
> 
> I refuse to consume myself with such an emotion! My tender heart has been broken great many times. How dare you mock my type!


two heads are not better than one, not when they belong to ENFPs


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> two heads are not better than one, not when they belong to ENFPs


lol! coming from an ESFJ??? of course, two heads to compete with!


----------



## StarFollowed

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> um... subtle hint, if I may... doesn't take much daring ... SEE THREAD TITLE!!!!


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> is jealousy an ESFJ "theme song"?
> "be THE BEST one, and if you can't --> guilt-shame-strangle the competition?"


ENFPs would know nothing of jealousy because your sentiments never remain fixed on any one object long enough to induce it


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Tangled In Flowers said:


>


you are making me feel like a masochist!
i feel UNDERABUSED


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> lol! coming from an ESFJ??? of course, two heads to compete with!


ESFJs have Ti, a _real_ thinking function

ENFPs have Te, a let's-fill-out-the-day-planner-my-computer-could-do-that-better-and-faster artificial "thinking" function


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> ENFPs would know nothing of jealousy because your sentiments never remain fixed on any one object long enough to induce it


that's the secret to happiness, isn't it? ;P oh.. who am i kidding, you wouldn't know what happiness is


----------



## ae1905

Tangled In Flowers said:


>


all ENFPs should be so brief


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> ESFJs have Ti, a _real_ thinking function
> 
> ENFPs have Te, a let's-fill-out-the-day-planner-my-computer-could-do-that-better-and-faster artificial "thinking" function


well, my Te tells me that "having" "real thinking" is different from "USING" it... it's all about POSSESSING for you ESFJ, isn't it?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> all ENFPs should be so brief


yep, that's as much "wit" as you can handle ;P


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> that's the secret to happiness, isn't it? ;P oh.. who am i kidding, you wouldn't know what happiness is


happiness is too _deep_ for the wandering ENFP


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> well, my Te tells me that "having" "real thinking" is different from "USING" it... it's all about POSSESSING for you ESFJ, isn't it?


your Te can be replaced by my calculator, ENFP


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> happiness is too _deep_ for the wandering ENFP


how is "depth" an opposite of "exploration"? isn't that shallow thinking, ESFJ?


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yep, that's as much "wit" as you can handle ;P


it's still more "wit" than an ENFP can comprehend


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> your Te can be replaced by my calculator, ENFP


I assume by your calculator you mean your Ti..?muahahaha


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> how is "depth" an opposite of "exploration"? isn't that shallow thinking, ESFJ?


you're too shallow to understand, ENFP


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> it's still more "wit" than an ENFP can comprehend


yeah... that might have been too witty for me


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I assume by your calculator you mean your Ti..?muahahaha


compared to your Te calculator, my Ti is a supercomputer


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> you're too shallow to understand, ENFP


nice try! i know you too well, my understanding of you is intuitive.... but THAT you won't understand


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yeah... that might have been too witty for me


can't say ENFPs don't own up to their shortcomings


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> compared to your Te calculator, my Ti is a supercomputer


now let's look at this statement carefully, kiss it, love it, FRAME it and set it above your boudoir mirror (a place, where most of your days are spent) for this sentence sums up your very essence, ESFJ!


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> nice try! i know you too well, my understanding of you is intuitive.... but THAT you won't understand


"intuitive" as in "seeing" what isn't there, ENFP?

I'm a sensor; I see clearly what's before my eyes


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> can't say ENFPs don't own up to their shortcomings


yep, we are not that hung up on our EGOs


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> now let's look at this statement carefully, kiss it, love it, FRAME it and set it above your boudoir mirror (a place, where most of your days are spent) for this sentence sums up your very essence, ESFJ!


are you asking me to send you a picture, ENFP?

are you falling for me?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> I'm a sensor; I see clearly what's before my eyes


what a thrilling life you do lead!


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yep, we are not that hung up on our EGOs


modesty is honesty, in your case ENFP


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> are you asking me to send you a picture, ENFP?
> 
> are you falling for me?


more like tripping over


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> modesty is honesty, in your case ENFP


yes. i know both concepts are completely foreign to you


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> more like tripping over


that's what happens when you "perceive" with your intuition, ENFP: you stumble over and walk into real things


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yes. i know both concepts are completely foreign to you


for you they're merely "concepts", ENFP

I don't need to think about them; I embody them


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> that's what happens when you "perceive" with your intuition, ENFP: you stumble over and walk into real things


lol... ok, my dear real thing, i am afraid i'm getting a bit impatient... i'll give you a few seconds to fix your slightly dissheveled hair , put on some lipstick... before your new victim arrives... byee


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> for you they're merely "concepts", ENFP
> 
> I don't need to think about them; I embody them


you embody concepts? did you get it off of your INTP neighbor? tell him I said "hi"...


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> you embody concepts? did you get it off of your INTP neighbor? tell him I said "hi"...


he moved out, don't ask me where


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> he moved out, don't ask me where


too bad...
don't you keep in touch with people?
what kind of an ESFJ are you??
all other ESFJs I know are much more careful and are ALWAYS in the loop!


----------



## Stendhal

Anarchists are not fluffy!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Stendhal said:


> Stop yelling at me!


are you talking to the mirror, INFP? too afraid to come out into the world?
It's OK, there is always an ESFJ to take care of you, and get you out of your bubble.

@_ae1905_ meet your next victim, he doesn't know it yet, but he LOVES you!!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Stendhal said:


> Anarchists are not fluffy!


wake up and look at the world, instead of idealizing it, INFP!


----------



## Stendhal

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> are you talking to the mirror, INFP? too afraid to come out into the world?
> It's OK, there is always an ESFJ to take care of you, and get you out of your bubble.
> 
> @_ae1905_ meet your next victim, he doesn't know it yet, but he LOVES you!!


By your very post you contradict yourself lol!


----------



## Stendhal

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> wake up and look at the world, instead of idealizing it, INFP!


I'm trying to see the realism in fluffy bunnies raising black flags on the barricades; some how it's just not working.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Stendhal said:


> By your very post you contradict yourself lol!


how is that contradictory? don't make up random shit and pass it for an insult!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Stendhal said:


> I'm trying to see the realism in fluffy bunnies raising black flags on the barricades; some how it's just not working.


who said anything about bunnies? did you ever see on type and post?
get out of your bubble and see the world!


----------



## Stendhal

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> how is that contradictory? don't make up random shit and pass it for an insult!


Its a contradiction because if I was really yelling at a mirror, I would get no response.


----------



## Stendhal

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> who said anything about bunnies? did you ever see on type and post?
> get out of your bubble and see the world!


It is through lens that the world becomes clear.


----------



## ae1905

Stendhal said:


> It is through lens that the world becomes clear.


? are you looking through a klaidescope, INFP


----------



## Stendhal

Your just jealous because you can only see what's six inches in front of you; ESFJ!


----------



## ae1905

six inches is half a foot farther than _you_ can see, INFP


----------



## Azhar

Compassionate


----------



## ae1905

an INTP talking about "compassion" is like Kim Kardashian talking about chastity


----------



## Theology

ae1905 said:


> an INTP talking about "compassion" is like Kim Kardashian talking about chastity


And an esfj talking about logic.


----------



## ae1905

an ENTP commenting on chastity is like Kim Kardashian talking about sex tapes


----------



## Azhar

ae1905 said:


> an ENTP commenting on chastity is like Kim Kardashian talking about sex tapes


A genuine criticism is that you refrence Kim Kardashian


----------



## Theology

ae1905 said:


> an ENTP commenting on chastity is like Kim Kardashian talking about sex tapes


You can joke while being serious, but that may be a little complex of thought process for you.


----------



## Azhar

For the record, I'm sure INTPs understand emotions like compassion and can empathise, even feel, we just prefer to ignore the amygdala in those moments


----------



## Theology

Azhar said:


> For the record, I'm sure INTPs understand emotions like compassion and can empathise, even feel, we just prefer to ignore the amygdala in those moments


The only thing I can say about you guys is that you need to stress less, do more.


----------



## FX

Theology said:


> The only thing I can say about you guys is that you need to stress less, do more.


...said the ENTP.


----------



## ae1905

Azhar said:


> A genuine criticism is that you refrence Kim Kardashian


an INTP and chastity is like Barack Obama being black


----------



## ae1905

Theology said:


> You can joke while being serious, but that may be a little complex of thought process for you.


you've been watching too many sex tapes, ENTP


----------



## ae1905

Theology said:


> The only thing I can say about you guys is that you need to stress less, do more.


you need to think more before you _do_ that thing on yur keyboard


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Stendhal said:


> Its a contradiction because if I was really yelling at a mirror, I would get no response.


wouldn't you hear yourself yell?


----------



## Azhar

ae1905 said:


> an INTP and chastity is like Barack Obama being black


It's like I'm talking to Oscar Wilde


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Foxical Paradox said:


> You're not too much better at that, what with your epic procrastination skills. =3
> 
> ENFPs are kinda like jokes. They're cute and funny at first, but become sickening when you hear them too often.


Omg that was great burn ouch! That's what happens when you put a little thought into your reply I guess, 

So how does it feel to know every unimportant fact in the world yet have no use for them


----------



## FX

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> Omg that was great burn ouch! That's what happens when you put a little thought into your reply I guess,


Thanks. ^^;



> So how does it feel to know every unimportant fact in the world yet have no use for them


Wonderful. At least I'm prepared for the stranger things that could happen.

I'd love to stay longer, but unfortunately, I must sleep now. Later~


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Good night


----------



## Stendhal

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> wouldn't you hear yourself yell?


Your post counted as a response, to which I responded, with you than responded in turn. I would hardly call that yelling vainly into the void of an indifferent world.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Stendhal said:


> Your post counted as a response, to which I responded, with you than responded in turn. I would hardly call that yelling vainly into the void of an indifferent world.


INFPs are too deep for their own good. I was referring to a single instance, the original event... you blew it out of proportion, assigned a completely different meaning to it, and packaged it as a comeback... I think I am ill-equipped to dive into such depths of confusion.


----------



## Theology

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> INFPs are too deep for their own good. I was referring to a single instance, the original event... you blew it out of proportion, assigned a completely different meaning to it, and packaged it as a comeback... I think I am ill-equipped to dive into such depths of confusion.


Just find your type please.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Theology said:


> Just find your type please.


just read my profile before you kvetch, please.


----------



## Theology

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> just read my profile before you kvetch, please.


That is so much work. Interesting type though, I feel like I am Ne-Ti=Ni-Te=Fe-Fi interestingly enough.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Theology said:


> That is so much work


What of the famed ENTP curiosity? 
Just find your type please!


----------



## Theology

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> What of the famed ENTP curiosity?
> Just find your type please!


Well for the most part I wouldn't expect it to be there, from now on I will probably be checking peoples profiles lol.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Theology said:


> Well for the most part I wouldn't expect it to be there, from now on I will probably be checking peoples profiles lol.


That's all good, but it wasn't a criticism. ENTPs can't stay on topic, can they?


----------



## Queen Qualia

Unknown types:

Can't hold their breath for very long, mostly because they have something to say


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Queen Qualia said:


> Unknown types:
> 
> Can't hold their breath for very long, mostly because they have something to say


ISFPs make sooo much sense, it hurts! What if the Unknown type in an Ixxx?


----------



## Theology

Queen Qualia said:


> Unknown types:
> 
> Can't hold their breath for very long, mostly because they have something to say


I dont even know what your type does, and I am not going to try to find out to insult you.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Theology said:


> I dont even know what your type does, and I am not going to try to find out to insult you.


I think you are an ISTP...


----------



## Queen Qualia

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ISFPs make sooo much sense, it hurts! What if the Unknown type in an Ixxx?


I'm extremely introverted; and do you see me shutting up?

Unknown types make generalizations too.


----------



## Queen Qualia

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I think you are an ISTP...


Are you kidding? he seems very ENTP to me..
Unknown types: projecting their uncertainty onto everyone else


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Queen Qualia said:


> I'm extremely introverted; and do you see me shutting up?
> 
> Unknown types make generalizations too.


Yes, especially the introverted ones ;P


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Queen Qualia said:


> Are you kidding? he seems very ENTP to me..
> Unknown types: projecting their uncertainty onto everyone else


lol, good one! 

Why does he "SEEM" very ENTP?


----------



## Queen Qualia

Well how would you know?

You don't even know if you are E or I!


----------



## Theology

ae1905 said:


> ? who knew entps could be so subtle


We are more subtle then you would ever think. The best way to hide your secrets is to pretend to not hide them. We are master distracters, and know how to answer without raising questions we don't want asked.


----------



## Queen Qualia

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Sure, we share the delicate ego issues, but this is a "criticize" thread, so I assumed you were criticizing me, not sharing insights.





Same difference. Because I only ever criticize when it goes both ways. As I argued on the INTP thread, nearly every good quality has a bad flipside, and vice versa. When I criticize, I am also complimenting you. ISFPs had to have some kind of charm.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

isfp, you are adorable. Um. I am supposed to insult you. Oops.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Theology said:


> We are more subtle then you would ever think. The best way to hide your secrets is to pretend to not hide them.


Yeah, I've seen this in mafia. Wouldn't you need the third twist to keep the ambiguity going?
You ENTPs are too lazy to think ambiguity through!


----------



## Theology

Queen Qualia said:


> Same difference. Because I only ever criticize when it goes both ways. As I argued on the INTP thread, nearly every good quality has a bad flipside, and vice versa. When I criticize, I am also complimenting you. ISFPs had to have some kind of charm.


I look at a persons qualities as having no objective negative/positive value, they are just there.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Theology said:


> I look at a persons qualities as having no objective negative/positive value, they are just their.


There*


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

walking tourist said:


> isfp, you are adorable. Um. I am supposed to insult you. Oops.


ESFP, pathetic at insulting people!


----------



## Theology

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Yeah, I've seen this in mafia. Wouldn't you need the third twist to keep the ambiguity going?
> You ENTPs are too lazy to think ambiguity through!


Are you sure we don't talk purely in ambiguity?


----------



## ae1905

Theology said:


> We are more subtle then you would ever think. The best way to hide your secrets is to pretend to not hide them. We are master distracters, and know how to answer without raising questions we don't want asked.


? did you just try to distract me from the fact you had no comeback, entp


----------



## Theology

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> There*


Was thinking about making the end of the sentence something else but decided not to. lol


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Theology said:


> Are you sure we don't talk purely in ambiguity?


is ambiguity ever pure?


----------



## michaelthemessiah

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> is ambiguity ever pure?


Its great and thought provoking and awesome

That's all we need to know


----------



## Queen Qualia

walking tourist said:


> isfp, you are adorable. Um. I am supposed to insult you. Oops.



Actually, normally that does insult me.But maybe you already knew that.


My sister the ISFJ has always called me sweet and cuddled me, so I grew into a moody persona to shove her off a little and protect myself from becoming known as vulnerable. I like my INFP sister because we think we are bitches.


----------



## Theology

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> is ambiguity ever pure?


I wasn't using pure to describe ambiguity. I was using it to give a discriptor to the amount of ambiguous vs forward communication that we use. Then again I could just be making shit up at this point, will never know.


----------



## ae1905

at this point I feel like that woman in QQ's sig


----------



## michaelthemessiah

If you don't mind who is qq and what's their sig


----------



## Theology

ae1905 said:


> at this point I feel like that woman in QQ's sig


See you need to go for the long term trolling


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> at this point I feel like that woman in QQ's sig


(c'mon, show us how it's done! you know you want to!)


----------



## Theology

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> If you don't mind who is qq and what's their sig


Queen Qualia 2nd post on this page.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Thank you i was at a loss for a bit there


----------



## Theology

ae1905 said:


> considering you're not playing with a full deck, entp, I'm not sure I want to share your couch lest I become equally unshuffled
> 
> ? "pointless of reasons"--come, come, entp, no need to disparage yourself like that
> 
> ? I'm sure you have a point, somewhere in your reason


By shuffled I meant your function stack. 
You use guilt manipulation to get people to do what you want (normally something petty), everyone knows you do it and its obnoxious. No one would say anything to you normally because its not particularly dangerous/cunning. I wonder what kind of emotional pain (lol) caused you to care about and do such petty things? When you cant find a valid event to guilt someone with that happened recently you reach back into the past and pull out something that you saved for a rainy day. Ringing any bells?


----------



## ThyThinker

Dear ae1905,

I am likely an INTJ, if you wish to make fun of that, yet, I find myself not crying over your insults. Speaking of crying, why don't you cry about your feelings to your significant other while I find a cure for cancer.

ESFJ, if you care so much about people, go and talk to them. 

I am not "confused about my mutterings," however, I am confused about your need to care for others, yet all you do is talk, and take no action. 

Au revoir, that means goodbye.


----------



## Queen Qualia

Theology said:


> By shuffled I meant your function stack.
> You use guilt manipulation to get people to do what you want (normally something petty), everyone knows you do it its obnoxious. No one would say anything to you normally because its not particularly dangerous/cunning. I wonder what kind of emotional pain (lol) caused you to care about such petty things? When you cant find a valid event to guilt someone with that happened recently you reach back into the past and pull out something that you saved for a rainy day. Ringing any bells?



maybe my mom is ESFJ and not ENTP after all, and her Ne is just whacked out. That would explain the apocalypses.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Queen Qualia said:


> damn record. Stuck on repeat. Can't tell what the song is actually saying. You win by default of being a 7, making my point.


do the 7s tick you off, 6? do we burst your little bubble of stagnation?


----------



## michaelthemessiah

ThyThinker said:


> I am likely an INTJ, if you wish to make fun of that, yet, I find myself not crying over your insults. Speaking of crying, why don't you cry about your feelings to your significant other while I find a cure for cancer.
> 
> ESFJ, if you care so much about people, go and talk to them.
> 
> I am not "confused about my mutterings," however, I am confused about your need to care for others, yet all you do is talk, and take no action.
> 
> Au revoir, that means goodbye.


I love how thinkers think they are so superior XD come back and talk to me when.... Wait intj? Socialize nevermind go back to your laboratory/cave while we mend all the feeling your in sensitivities hurt hahaha


----------



## ae1905

Theology said:


> By shuffled I meant your function stack.
> You use guilt manipulation to get people to do what you want (normally something petty), everyone knows you do it and its obnoxious. No one would say anything to you normally because its not particularly dangerous/cunning. I wonder what kind of emotional pain (lol) caused you to care about such petty things? When you cant find a valid event to guilt someone with that happened recently you reach back into the past and pull out something that you saved for a rainy day. Ringing any bells?


? entp, do you sit around memorizing that shit, or do you make it up as you go (on and on and on)

"“Truth comes quietly, without banners or flashing lights. If you hear bells, get your ears checked.”
- anonymous


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> I love how thinkers think they are so superior XD come back and talk to me when.... Wait intj? Socialize nevermind go back to your laboratory/cave while we mend all the feeling your in sensitivities hurt hahaha


Well, makes sense! Thinkers think it, feelers feel it, your post is filled to the brim with the feeling of superiority, is it not, Feeler?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> ? entp, do you sit around memorizing that shit, or do you make it up as you go (on and on and on)
> 
> "“Truth comes quietly, without banners or flashing lights. If you hear bells, get your ears checked.”
> - anonymous


(love the quote, would like to hear more anonymous' thoughts)


----------



## Theology

Queen Qualia said:


> damn record. Stuck on repeat. Can't tell what the song is actually saying. You win by default of being a 7, making my point.


You stated things you thought I expressed the qualities of, so I told you my opinion on the related. They are not the same, the second is an addition to the first. Can you not see that?


----------



## ae1905

ThyThinker said:


> Dear ae1905,
> 
> I am likely an INTJ, if you wish to make fun of that, yet, I find myself not crying over your insults. Speaking of crying, why don't you cry about your feelings to your significant other while I find a cure for cancer.
> 
> ESFJ, if you care so much about people, go and talk to them.
> 
> I am not "confused about my mutterings," however, I am confused about your need to care for others, yet all you do is talk, and take no action.
> 
> Au revoir, that means goodbye.



dear intj, 

? didn't I just encourage you to go clear your mind and utterances

? was that not an act of compassion straight from my esfj heart

? and if you really do go off an find a cure for cancer, don't _I_ deserve some of the credit for sending you on your way (for the record, I'm not holding my breath)

my work is done

tootaloo--that means good riddance


----------



## michaelthemessiah

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Well, makes sense! Thinkers think it, feelers feel it, your post is filled to the brim with the feeling of superiority, is it not, Feeler?


No i didnt mean too i was trying to defend my F brethren hahaha I was countering his cure for cancer argument with my own argument man I'm a hypocrite if it was superiority I appologize if so :S


----------



## Queen Qualia

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> do the 7s tick you off, 6? do we burst your little bubble of stagnation?


 


is that supposed to mean something to me?

Quite the opposite, I find most 7s dull and incessant and extremely lovable, the only challenge they present is that they do not present a challenge, leaving this quixotic six not ticked off but integrated to peaceful 9. Even our ENTP friend has made his way into the cherished places of my heart. I am overcome with pity.


----------



## ae1905

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> I love how *thinkers think they are so superior *XD come back and talk to me when.... Wait intj? Socialize nevermind go back to your laboratory/cave while we mend all the feeling your in sensitivities hurt hahaha


? yeah, don't you just hate that


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Yah backup is here haha


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> (love the quote, would like to hear more anonymous' thoughts)


“My thoughts come quietly, without banners or flashing lights. If you hear bells, get your ears checked.”
- anonymous


----------



## Queen Qualia

Theology said:


> You stated things you thought I expressed the qualities of, so I told you my opinion on the related. They are not the same, the second is an addition to the first. Can you not see that?



I can see many possibilities, I simply felt you failed to clarify which one you meant. So I guessed which one you meant, and was pointing out to you the other. Where Ne makes a hole, Ni fills it.



(btw, I'll admit that your statement's point was unclear to me, so yes, I did indeed guess and the above statement is true... I am done here folks for the day... Would you like to throw anything rotten at me as I go that I can't reply to because I said I wouldn't?)


----------



## Theology

ae1905 said:


> ? entp, do you sit around memorizing that shit, or do you make it up as you go (on and on and on)
> 
> "“Truth comes quietly, without banners or flashing lights. If you hear bells, get your ears checked.”
> - anonymous


Memorize? No. Make things up? No. Have the ability to read you like a book? Yes. 
That's not even the correct quote, just modifying things to suit your needs (that's making things up as you go right?).


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Queen Qualia said:


> is that supposed to mean something to me?
> 
> Quite the opposite, I find most 7s dull and incessant and extremely lovable, the only challenge they present is that they do not present a challenge, leaving this quixotic six not ticked off but integrated to peaceful 9. Even our ENTP friend has made his way into the cherished places of my heart. I am overcome with pity.


oh that is just wonderful! i don't know where to begin!

first of all, if you are integrating to 9, why would you need a 7 to present you with a challenge?

secondly, 7s are about novelty and excitement, a challenge you are looking for, may be better provided by 1s

lastly, if 7s are not challenging enough for you, why the hell do you integrate to 9 -- "the epitome" of action, ambition, tension and achievement??

you are so confused, 6... that's why you need your safe little soap bubble.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> “My thoughts come quietly, without banners or flashing lights. If you hear bells, get your ears checked.”
> - anonymous


rinse and repeat


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> rinse and repeat


“My rinses come quietly, without banners or flashing lights. If you hear bells, get your ears checked.”
- anonymous


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Spider2YBanana said:


> Call the play or the player shitty all you want. But when I'm dancing with the trophy, don't say I didn't tell you not to mess with the best!


Haha it doesn't matter your trophies and actual skill if you're cocky and a jerk, if anything I feel bad for you, a great player who is a bad person is just as bad as a crappy player who is a great guy trophies mean nothing if you have no one to share the experience with just food for thought


----------



## MNiS

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> we are not keeping score... sorry to disappoint you


I'm not disappointed, I was informing you of my beliefs.



> are you only interested in the winners?


Yes. I tend not to like people who lose often.



> what about the famed ENFP compassion, huh?


There there *pat pat* there there *pat pat pat*. :wink:


----------



## Spider2YBanana

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> Haha it doesn't matter your trophies and actual skill if you're cocky and a jerk, if anything I feel bad for you, a great player who is a bad person is just as bad as a crappy player who is a great guy trophies mean nothing if you have no one to share the experience with just food for thought


Haha I didn't say that it's all me man! I don't win without my team but I know my job and that's to be a star who makes plays! I give credit where credit is due but you're not on my team so I'm giving no credit to you. Especially if I make a sorry example of you. 

DISCLAIMER: I hope you're not actually offended by this conversation. I'm just having a little fun "criticizing" everyone. LOL!


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Of course dude hahaha


----------



## ae1905

Spider2YBanana said:


> The old "what noise did I hear" comeback. All that tells me is that you're out of ammunition and trying to avoid giving credit to the victor!


dude, I don't need ammo when yur in the house shootin yurself in the foot!

I never thought a person could commit hari kari with a football but you proved me wrong! :laughing:


----------



## ae1905

Spider2YBanana said:


> Call the play or the player shitty all you want. But *when I'm dancing with the trophy*, don't say I didn't tell you not to mess with the best!


OK Fred Astaire, whatever you say


----------



## MNiS

Hey, give the man some credit he's a winner.


----------



## ae1905

? are you his manager


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

MNiS said:


> Hey, give the man some credit he's a winner. Plus we don't live in Japan so Hara Kiri doesn't exist. You know, there's a reason why ENFPs are also known as "The Champion".


There is?  I thought that was an urban legend!


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Real champions are humble 

Everyone else is just posing


----------



## ae1905

MNiS said:


> Hey, give the man some credit he's a winner. Plus we don't live in Japan so Hara Kiri doesn't exist. You know, there's a reason why ENFPs are also known as "The Champion".


? is your boy going to have his cake and dance with it, too


----------



## MNiS

ae1905 said:


> ? are you his manager


No, I aim higher than simply being a manager.



ae1905 said:


> ? is your boy going to have his cake and dance with it, too


I'm just saying, introverted Sensing. I have a good handle on it.


----------



## Spider2YBanana

ae1905 said:


> dude, I don't need ammo when yur in the house shootin yurself in the foot!


Even if I do shoot myself in the foot, I can still limp to victory over your sorry performance!



ae1905 said:


> I never thought a person could commit hari kari with a football but you proved me wrong!


Hari kari implies surrender. You don't know me at all if you think surrender is an option on my table.



ae1905 said:


> OK Fred Astaire, whatever you say


And I'll Fred Astaire all I want when I win. There's nothing wrong with a victory celebration!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ae1905 said:


> it's the universe where the "big hurt" makes a big bang--obviously not this one


Would that universe have been featured at the Twilight Zone where ESFJ stooges require a clothespin to determine one's type? Hardy har har!


----------



## ae1905

MNiS said:


> No, I aim higher than simply being a manager.


so you're his bookie




> I'm just saying, introverted Sensing. I have a good handle on it.


don't bet your buddy's rent on that Si--or he'll be layin over on your couch until he finds new employment


----------



## MNiS

Spider2YBanana said:


> Even if I do shoot myself in the foot, I can still limp to victory over your sorry performance!


You're really combative, you know that? X__X



> Hari kari implies surrender. You don't know me at all if you think surrender is an option on my table.


...true...



> And I'll Fred Astaire all I want when I win. There's nothing wrong with a victory celebration!


That's just tacky and dishonors the opposition; igniting all hell to be let loose.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

How shady turning on your bud stick to your guns


----------



## ae1905

Spider2YBanana said:


> Even if I do shoot myself in the foot, I can still limp to victory over your sorry performance!


but how're gonna dance when you get to the endzone? 




> Hari kari implies surrender. You don't know me at all if you think surrender is an option on my table.


losing is always the first option when your only "weapon" is yur mouth, ENTJ




> And I'll Fred Astaire all I want when I win. There's nothing wrong with a victory celebration!


ok, twinkle-toes, but yur on yur own goal-line and it's 4th down, so stop shootin yur mouth off and dancing round in yur own endzone and get in the game


----------



## Spider2YBanana

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> Of course dude hahaha


A little trash talk is always good man! Gets your blood up and gets you pumped! And you can get in your opponent's head in mess with their performance! So long as your play backs up your words, you can't frown on the vociferous! LOL!


----------



## MNiS

ae1905 said:


> so you're his bookie


I have nothing to do with the gambling industry. I'd only work an honest job for an honest pay. Even better if I find a gold mine though because I like shiny things too. 



> don't bet your buddy's rent on that Si--or he'll be layin over on your couch until he finds new employment


I don't gamble.


----------



## ae1905

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Would that universe have been featured at the Twilight Zone where ESFJ stooges require a clothespin to determine one's type? Hardy har har!


I doubt any of those guys were feelers, probably all XSTXs


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Spider2YBanana said:


> A little trash talk is always good man! Gets your blood up and gets you pumped! And you can get in your opponent's head in mess with their performance! So long as your play backs up your words, you can't frown on the vociferous! LOL!


I mean i disagree haha but I know your not cereal lol I can frown if it's warranted even if you pull through and do it haha


----------



## ae1905

Spider2YBanana said:


> A little trash talk is always good man! Gets your blood up and gets you pumped! And you can get in your opponent's head in mess with their performance! *So long as your play backs up your words*, you can't frown on the vociferous! LOL!


so when is that gonna happen?


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Spider2YBanana said:


> A little trash talk is always good man! Gets your blood up and gets you pumped! And you can get in your opponent's head in mess with their performance! So long as your play backs up your words, you can't frown on the *vociferous*! LOL!


Wow ENTJ, nice vocabulary. Are you going to attack me too, allowing those big words take a toll on your small mind?


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Ooohh burrnn


----------



## MNiS

Nevermind. I'm unsure now.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ae1905 said:


> I doubt any of those guys were feelers, probably all XSTJs


Those 4 stooges combined had lacked any semblance of cognitive thought. Larry, Curly & Shemp were most definitely Fi dom, whereas Moe was likely an Fe dom. 
LOL the only thing missing from the "Moe-ronic" Fe dom misfit was the brown M&M chick dressed in leather.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ENTJs and INTJs were the inspiration behind Old McDonalds spelling deficiencies, the poor guy still babbles on E, I, E, I, Oh you two stay away from them there sheep.


----------



## ae1905

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Those 4 stooges combined had lacked any semblance of cognitive thought. Larry, Curly & Shemp were most definitely Fi dom, whereas Moe was likely an Fe dom.
> LOL the only thing missing from the "Moe-ronic" Fe dom misfit was the brown M&M chick dressed in leather.


T-type doesn't mean "smart". There are plenty of dumb "thinkers". Fi doms, otoh, are INFPs and ISFPs: hard to see either of these types as stooges. Likewise, Fe doms are ENFJs and ESFJs: also very unlikely to be poking each other in the eyes.

I think they were XSTXs, probably Moe was ESTP, the other two not sure.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> T-type doesn't mean "smart". There are plenty of dumb "thinkers". Fi doms, otoh, are INFPs and ISFPs: hard to see either of these types as stooges. Likewise, Fe doms are ENFJs and ESFJs: also very unlikely to be poking each other in the eyes.
> 
> I think they were XSTXs, probably Moe was ESTP, the other two not sure.


+1


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ISFPs are the lesser known cadets of the Air Head Academy.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ae1905 said:


> T-type doesn't mean "smart". There are plenty of dumb "thinkers". Fi doms, otoh, are INFPs and ISFPs: hard to see either of these types as stooges. Likewise, Fe doms are ENFJs and ESFJs: also very unlikely to be poking each other in the eyes.
> 
> I think they were XSTXs, probably Moe was ESTP, the other two not sure.




Nah you've got it all wrong, Moe was definitely an ESFJ similar to yourself (note the comic resemblance) & the other three stooges (actually 4 others) were ISFPs.
Jeez I wonder if there's a correlation between stooge like behavior & SF functions being more dominant?

Don't worry though, the rest of the MBTI spectrum still loves you flighty/loopy SF doms LOL.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> +1


Aw come on don't get all ISFP overly sensitive & clam up on the thread, that'd make ISFPs the clam jam of MBTI LOL.
Don't take it personal, I'm merely playing along the thread but I'll pull out if the thread's little bitty SFP feelings are being hurt.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Aw come on don't get all ISFP overly sensitive & clam up on the thread, that'd make ISFPs the clam jam of MBTI LOL.
> Don't take it personal, I'm merely playing along the thread but I'll pull out if your little bitty SFP feelings are being hurt.


Hey, Grasshopper, stop the hopping, would ya? ... either attack or apologize!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Hey, Grasshopper, stop the hopping, would ya? ... either attack or apologize!


Now that it's cooled off, unknown type is headed out for a run & takeout Chinese food but similar to Arnie "I'll be back".


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Fluffy will be back, I'd be scared if I were you man

You dont mess with the fluff


----------



## ae1905

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> Fluffy will be back, I'd be scared if I were you man
> 
> You dont mess with the fluff


I certainly don't

View attachment 152338


----------



## michaelthemessiah

XD hahaha


----------



## ae1905

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Nah you've got it all wrong, *Moe was definitely an ESFJ similar to yourself (note the comic resemblance*) & the other three stooges (actually 4 others) were ISFPs.
> Jeez I wonder if there's a correlation between stooge like behavior & SF functions being more dominant?
> 
> Don't worry though, the rest of the MBTI spectrum still loves you flighty/loopy SF doms LOL.


:laughing: Fluffy, whaddya think of this? Do I remind you of Moe? _Don't answer that!_ It's rhetorical.

yeah, ya got me there, grasshopper, I'm a regular SF dom Moe 

look everyone: _how adorable is my Fefefefe?!_ laughing:


----------



## cinnabun

ESFJ? Ugh, the one type I can't insult!



Only because they've never been interesting enough for me to read up on.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> only because she poked me in the eye and elbowed me in the larynx first
> 
> ESFJ moms: they love to show their affection


Yep... a sweet sweet stooge childhood! I am getting all teary eyed...


----------



## MNiS

Spider2YBanana said:


> Heck yeah I'm combative! When I'm on the field, I in it to win! None of this moral victory crap. Competition don't care about your feelings so why should I?! And to the competition out there, you dishonor yourself when you play a sorry game against me! Don't disrespect yourself by going all B-League when we're playing man to man!*
> 
> DISCLAIMER: If you are offended by anything I have just said, I'm sorry. I'm just having a little fun! Please tell me if you're actually hurt or angry by anything I've said.*


I used to play American football (not soccer). You'll be surprised how dirty some people play. I actually had to physically beat a few people down so they'd back off and stop trying to injure me. 

But I guess if you see yourself as the quarterback and a super winner you have your little pocket protecting you.

I'm not angry or offended or anything though so don't worry about saying that kind of stuff to me.


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Yep... a sweet sweet stooge childhood! I am getting all teary eyed...


here, let me poke it better for ya


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> here, let me poke it better for ya


Can we leave Grosshopper in the Stooge series, I am sure the Fe/Fi doms will take good care of him, and jump into some other movie?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

OK, I think this thread needs to be renamed into "bro-harmony"... where is the blood?? little ISFP here is underwhelmed


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Im too pussy shit haha tbh I don't know the types well enough to say something that really stings

Plus I suck at being mean


----------



## Spider2YBanana

MNiS said:


> I used to play American football (not soccer). You'll be surprised how dirty some people play. I actually had to physically beat a few people down so they'd back off and stop trying to injure me.
> 
> But I guess if you see yourself as the quarterback and a super winner you have your little pocket protecting you.
> 
> I'm not angry or offended or anything though so don't worry about saying that kind of stuff to me.


Haha I played cornerback and safety! (Andrew Luck just happens to be my favorite football player.) So I know all about the brutality of the sport! I had to have an abundance of confidence to keep picking myself off the ground my freshman year whenever I got toasted. I worked my butt off in the weight room and in the film room so I could get better.

But back to the conversation at hand! I learned to start trash talking because you could get in the wide receiver's or tight end's head and they'd start to get super ticked at you! And they'd get all emotional so they'd start to make mental mistakes such as sloppy routes or commit penalties. I'd be right there to pounce on 'em when they got all flustered! Maybe it wasn't honorable but it helped make me an All-State talent. LOL!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> Im too pussy shit haha tbh I don't know the types well enough to say something that really stings
> 
> Plus I suck at being mean


FIne, sleepy time then  Night-Night!


----------



## ae1905

Spider2YBanana said:


> Haha I played cornerback and safety! (Andrew Luck just happens to be my favorite football player.) So I know all about the brutality of the sport! I had to have an abundance of confidence to keep picking myself off the ground my freshman year whenever I got toasted. I worked my butt off in the weight room and in the film room so I could get better.
> 
> But back to the conversation at hand! I learned to start trash talking because you could get in the wide receiver's or tight end's head and they'd start to get super ticked at you! And they'd get all emotional so they'd start to make mental mistakes such as sloppy routes or commit penalties. I'd be right there to pounce on 'em when they got all flustered! Maybe it wasn't honorable but it helped make me an All-State talent. LOL!


I'm giving you a penalty right now for taunting your opponents. 15yds, replay your comments, db.


----------



## MNiS

Spider2YBanana said:


> Haha I played cornerback and safety! (Andrew Luck just happens to be my favorite football player.) So I know all about the brutality of the sport! I had to have an abundance of confidence to keep picking myself off the ground my freshman year whenever I got toasted. I worked my butt off in the weight room and in the film room so I could get better.
> 
> But back to the conversation at hand! I learned to start trash talking because you could get in the wide receiver's or tight end's head and they'd start to get super ticked at you! And they'd get all emotional so they'd start to make mental mistakes such as sloppy routes or commit penalties. I'd be right there to pounce on 'em when they got all flustered! Maybe it wasn't honorable but it helped make me an All-State talent. LOL!


If I could've chosen I would've volunteered for running back on offense and half back on defense. Those positions were already taken though and I would've felt like a crappy person if I tried to replace them.


----------



## Spider2YBanana

Chiaroscuro said:


> Please, are you still on with the football analogy? What a shitty sport, I question the sexuality of those guys so "in it to win it" that they enjoy watching grown men crunch each others brain cells through plastic suits. Perhaps you're a player? Or were you just dropped on your head?


All right @Chiaroscuro. We don't have to play my game. I'll play your game. But question someone's sexuality? C'mon man. Are you a transplant from the days when they burned witches? And INTJs say they pride themselves in not being bound by archaic traditions. SMH.


----------



## Spider2YBanana

ae1905 said:


> I'm giving you a penalty right now for taunting your opponents. 15yds, replay your comments, db.


Darn it... Stupid "No Fun League." LOL!


----------



## Spider2YBanana

MNiS said:


> If I could've chosen I would've volunteered for running back on offense and half back on defense. Those positions were already taken though and I would've felt like a crappy person if I tried to replace them.


You're a good guy @MNiS! I like you already man! One of my closest friends on my team was an ENFP and he always did feel bad about beating out people for starting spots. But the man was the heart and soul of our locker room. Really gave us a strong sense of respect for what our team stood for.


----------



## ae1905

Spider2YBanana said:


> Darn it... Stupid "No Fun League." LOL!


you can trash talk, db, but you can't blow hard about your accomplishments

the game is tear your opponents down, not puff yourself up

see the diff?


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Spider2YBanana said:


> All right @_Chiaroscuro_. We don't have to play my game. I'll play your game. But question someone's sexuality? C'mon man. Are you a transplant from the days when they burned witches? And INTJs say they pride themselves in not being bound by archaic traditions. SMH.


No, I support gay marriage. I just happen to know how ENTJs work. 
You mean you'd play against me in Association Football? (soccer). Can you even keep up.. football players need the breaks every 5-10 seconds, I know this. So what happens when I take the chance beautifully, scoring a brilliant overhead kick from a cross? Damn, I'm a boss.


----------



## ae1905

Spider2YBanana said:


> You're a good guy @MNiS! I like you already man! One of my closest friends on my team was an ENFP and he always did feel bad about beating out people for starting spots. But the man was the heart and soul of our locker room. Really gave us a strong sense of respect for what our team stood for.


:crying:

is that how you got in the heads of the wr's?

making em cry?

you shoulda made all-state on the daycare team, ENTJ


----------



## ae1905

Chiaroscuro said:


> No, I support gay marriage. I just happen to know how ENTJs work.
> You mean you'd play against me in Association Football? (soccer). Can you even keep up.. football players need the breaks every 5-10 seconds, I know this. So what happens when I take the chance beautifully, scoring a brilliant overhead kick from a cross? Damn, I'm a boss.


ya, OK "boss", you get a 15yd penalty too for blowing hard


----------



## Spider2YBanana

ae1905 said:


> you can trash talk, db, but you can't blow hard about your accomplishments
> 
> the game is tear your opponents down, not puff yourself up
> 
> see the diff?


Haha every DB gets burnt like toast sometimes. I just have to have a selective memory during the game! But when I watch film, believe me I focus on the TDs I get beat on. It's the only way to get better!

And I don't want to tear someone down too far. You have to shake hands with your opponents at the end of the day, no matter how unworthy you think they may be. LOL!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Chiaroscuro said:


> No, I support gay marriage. I just happen to know how ENTJs work.
> You mean you'd play against me in Association Football? (soccer). Can you even keep up.. football players need the breaks every 5-10 seconds, I know this. So what happens when I take the chance beautifully, scoring a brilliant overhead kick from a cross? Damn, I'm a boss.


Am I hallucinating or is this a bunch of NTs guys acting all hung up on football??? 
This must be THE universe in which @Daleks_exterminate reigns supreme!


----------



## Chiaroscuro

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Am I hallucinating or is this a bunch of NTs guys acting all hung up on football???
> This must be THE universe in which @_Daleks_exterminate_ reigns supreme!


Maybe we are hung up on football, or you just can't read between the lines ISFP :O


----------



## iHeartCats

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> Ok that makes more sense lol I was thinking that's not such a bad punishment lol well for me it's indifferent I don't like butts


It wouldn't actually be a punishment, it would be more like an animalistic demonstration of dominance and disrespect.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

............freak of nature.


----------



## iHeartCats

Good one, INTP.

Why do you always have to accidentally burn yourself while making my tea? And while we're at it, you always make the wrong kind of tea.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> It wouldn't actually be a punishment, it would be more like an animalistic demonstration of dominance and disrespect.


Oh please! Seeing your "butt of disrespect" would shock me into submission???!!! Yeah... into submission of your mooning escapades to youtube, and facebook perhaps... Your butt would become famous (an ESFJ dream!) an international symbol of defiance!! I say, go ahead, punish me, ESFJ!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Because I don't give a shit about you OR your goddamec tea.

its malicious. And on purpose.


----------



## Luna Lovegood

You "don't give a shit" about tea? Funny brand of humor INTPs have -- I bet you've all devoted at least a week to the analysis of curious discrepancies among grains of powdered tea.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> So, how's life, ISFP? Stalked anyone lately?


No, but I can sense your Fe can't hold it any longer! Whom have YOU been stalking lately? There are SO MANY idiots in the world, who just can't seem to learn to be NORMAL, and simply follow the rules, right? Tell me, hon, share your pain with me...Has anybody parked in the wrong spot? *gasp* Has your coworker shown up to work wearing the same outfit 3 days in a row??!! That is just the worst, isn't it?! What was she thinking?!! The woman has no self-respect!!


----------



## ChristynJ

.


----------



## iHeartCats

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Because I don't give a shit about you OR your goddamec tea.
> 
> its malicious. And on purpose.


You only wish it was on purpose.


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> No, but I can sense your Fe can't hold it any longer! Whom have YOU been stalking lately? There are SO MANY idiots in the world, who just can't seem to learn to be NORMAL, and simply follow the rules, right? Tell me, hon, share your pain with me...Has anybody parked in the wrong spot? *gasp* Has your coworker shown up to work wearing the same outfit 3 days in a row??!! That is just the worst, isn't it?! What was she thinking?!! The woman has no self-respect!!





FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Oh please! Seeing your "butt of disrespect" would shock me into submission???!!! Yeah... into submission of your mooning escapades to youtube, and facebook perhaps... Your butt would become famous (an ESFJ dream!) an international symbol of defiance!! I say, go ahead, punish me, ESFJ!


Eh.....









y wud i even show u mah butt whn i evn dont knw if i lyk u o not, i wud only sho it to ppl htat i dnt lyk, i neva sayd htat i dnt lyk u, y u htink dat i dnt lyk u :S


----------



## daleks_exterminate

iHeartCats said:


> You only wish it was on purpose.


no, I only wish spilling a little on myself was on purpose... But the laxative I put in it def was on purpose.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> Eh.....
> 
> View attachment 152610
> 
> 
> y wud i even show u mah butt whn i evn dont knw if i lyk u o not, i wud only sho it to ppl htat i dnt lyk, i neva sayd htat i dnt lyk u, y u htink dat i dnt lyk u :S


hahaha
*is calming her tits, they refuse, they insist on dancing macarena, they say hi to @_iHeartCats _(in tit-sign language)*

back to provocation mode:
woman, did you get lost in the forest, that your tribe inhabits and accidentally stumble upon civilization? who writes like dat?
i know you don't like me because your writing makes my head hurt and eyes scream for salvation!!


----------



## IsamuSDF7

I think we're 'sex crazed' as INTP's because we view social mores as prudish bullshit propounded on the basis of mere tradition. Tradition is the worst, weakest argument possible to sustain anything affecting the freedom of anyone to do anything, ever.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Depends where you are. But sex seems to be the thing everywhere once I got to my age. I don't really care for it.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Michael Ford said:


> I think we're 'sex crazed' as INTP's because we view social mores as prudish bullshit propounded on the basis of mere tradition. Tradition is the worst, weakest argument possible to sustain anything affecting the freedom of anyone to do anything, ever.


Who said anything about "sex crazed"
...,_intps *always *​oblivious...._


----------



## IsamuSDF7

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Who said anything about "sex crazed"
> ...,_intps *always *​oblivious...._


Hah--whoa I'm starting to see the wackiness of this website. There are--hmm--like over 1000 fucking pages regarding this topic, and I was referencing something---err---1000 fucking pages ago. I can't believe how many pages there are to this---unless somehow I'm misinterpreting this. 

tldr; newbie, lo siento


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hahaha
> *is calming her tits, they refuse, they insist on dancing macarena, they say hi to @_iHeartCats _(in tit-sign language)*
> 
> back to provocation mode:
> woman, did you get lost in the forest, that your tribe inhabits and accidentally stumble upon civilization? who writes like dat?
> i know you don't like me because your writing makes my head hurt and eyes scream for salvation!!


no u htinking bout uself 2 much, i wryt lyk dat soemtiems, iz not jst 4 u, check soem of my thredz n den u c.

u not decyd if i lyk u or not, i decyd if i lyk u, k.

now i must critysiz u becaus htis thred sayz dat i must, so i conclud htat u dnt handle crytisysm well.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> no u htinking bout uself 2 much, i wryt lyk dat soemtiems, iz not jst 4 u, check soem of my thredz n den u c.
> 
> u not decyd if i lyk u or not, i decyd if i lyk u, k.
> 
> now i must critysiz u becaus htis thred sayz dat i must, so i conclud htat u dnt handle crytisysm well.


*cannot read that without aspirin, ran out of aspirin and faith for humanity, cannot read this*


----------



## iHeartCats

Daleks_exterminate said:


> no, I only wish spilling a little on myself was on purpose... But the laxative I put in it def was on purpose.


k it seems that you are at least somewhat practical, but too bad for you that you're still in servant mode, servant


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Was I summoned?


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Who said anything about "sex crazed"
> ...,_intps *always *​oblivious...._


That's enough INTP, don't belittle yourselves lest we INTJs have no competition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> Was I summoned?


hi mickey-the-messy! happy 4th of july!


----------



## iHeartCats

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> Was I summoned?


Nah I'll let you have some free time today, even though it seems that I can't make any use of @Daleks_exterminate.


----------



## StarFollowed

Lack of imagination.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hi mickey-the-messy! happy 4th of july!


Mikey-the-messy* haha happy 4th fluff Dogg God bless murica


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Is there anything sappier than an airheaded ENFP seeking approval? There are far too many aspects to criticize regarding ENFPs so I'll do a copy/paste job this time around.

"Most of the weaker characteristics found in ENFPs are due to their dominant Extraverted Intuition overshadowing the personality to the extent that they don't apply judgement to anything. Or, they may use their primary judging function (Introverted Feeling) to support the agenda of Extraverted Intuition, i.e. to rationalize and support the idea of welcoming all experiences and accepting all individuals. In such cases, an ENFP may show some or all of the following weaknesses in varying degree:​​​


May be what many would call a "sucker" - vulnerable to schemers and con artists.
May get themselves into dangerous situations because they are too eager to push the envelope of their understanding, and not willing to apply judgment to anything.
May feel intense anger towards people who criticise them or try to control them, but will be unable to express the anger. Left unexpressed, the anger may fester, simmer, and become destructive.
May blame their problems on other people, using logic and ration to defend themselves against the world.
May develop strong negative judgments that are difficut to unseat against people who they perceive have been oppressive to them.
May get involved with drugs, alcohol, or promiscuity, and generally seek mindless experiences and sensations.
May skip from relationship to relationship without the ability to commit.
May start projects but be unable to finish them.
May be unable to keep a job for any length of time.

 

Explanation of Problems​​​Nearly all of the problematic characteristics described above can be attributed in various degrees to the common ENFP problem of wanting to understand and experience everything at any cost. If the ENFP does not learn how to discriminate things and people in their external environment, the ENFP will begin to use their judging function (Introverted Feeling) as a "rubber stamper" to support their agenda to seek out experiences. This is a natural survivalistic technique for the ENFP personality. The main driver to the ENFP personality is Extraverted Intuition, whose purpose is to understand the world as one Big Picture, seeking connections and meaning in everything. If their ability to seek understanding is threatened, the ENFP shuts out the threatening force. This is totally natural, but unfortunately the individual who exercises this type of agenda protection regularly will become more and more unable to apply objective judgment to anything. When the unbalanced ENFP does apply judgement, it will generally be skewed to support their subjective agenda. They will always find justification for their own inappropriate behaviour. They will be unable to finish anything that they start, and generally wander through life from experience to experience.​​​It's very common for ENFPs to resist applying judgement until they feel they truly understand a person or situation. However, part of the understanding process includes using discernment to classify qualities. If the ENFP shuts judgment off entirely, he or she will not achieve their ultimate goal of understanding; rather they will jump from experience to experience in a purposeless fashion.​​​Anger can be a problem for anybody, but may be especially so for ENFPs who have not sufficiently developed their Introverted Feeling. The desire to keep everything non-judgmental, combined with the tendency to use Introverted Feeling as justification rather than true judgement is a recipe for suppressed anger. These are very contradictory forces. "I hate you for judging me" is an ironic feeling, but is unfortunately common. The inability to apply judgment, or to accept negative judgment, makes it difficult for the ENFP to express anger, as anger often comes with negative judgment in tow. Therefore, the ENFP stews in their anger, rather than dealing with it."

https://www.personalitypage.com/html/ENFP_per.html​​​


----------



## michaelthemessiah

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Is there anything sappier than an airheaded ENFP seeking approval? There are far too many aspects to criticize regarding ENFPs so I'll do a copy/paste job this time around.
> 
> "Most of the weaker characteristics found in ENFPs are due to their dominant Extraverted Intuition overshadowing the personality to the extent that they don't apply judgement to anything. Or, they may use their primary judging function (Introverted Feeling) to support the agenda of Extraverted Intuition, i.e. to rationalize and support the idea of welcoming all experiences and accepting all individuals. In such cases, an ENFP may show some or all of the following weaknesses in varying degree:​​​
> 
> 
> May be what many would call a "sucker" - vulnerable to schemers and con artists.
> May get themselves into dangerous situations because they are too eager to push the envelope of their understanding, and not willing to apply judgment to anything.
> May feel intense anger towards people who criticise them or try to control them, but will be unable to express the anger. Left unexpressed, the anger may fester, simmer, and become destructive.
> May blame their problems on other people, using logic and ration to defend themselves against the world.
> May develop strong negative judgments that are difficut to unseat against people who they perceive have been oppressive to them.
> May get involved with drugs, alcohol, or promiscuity, and generally seek mindless experiences and sensations.
> May skip from relationship to relationship without the ability to commit.
> May start projects but be unable to finish them.
> May be unable to keep a job for any length of time.
> 
> 
> 
> Explanation of Problems​​​Nearly all of the problematic characteristics described above can be attributed in various degrees to the common ENFP problem of wanting to understand and experience everything at any cost. If the ENFP does not learn how to discriminate things and people in their external environment, the ENFP will begin to use their judging function (Introverted Feeling) as a "rubber stamper" to support their agenda to seek out experiences. This is a natural survivalistic technique for the ENFP personality. The main driver to the ENFP personality is Extraverted Intuition, whose purpose is to understand the world as one Big Picture, seeking connections and meaning in everything. If their ability to seek understanding is threatened, the ENFP shuts out the threatening force. This is totally natural, but unfortunately the individual who exercises this type of agenda protection regularly will become more and more unable to apply objective judgment to anything. When the unbalanced ENFP does apply judgement, it will generally be skewed to support their subjective agenda. They will always find justification for their own inappropriate behaviour. They will be unable to finish anything that they start, and generally wander through life from experience to experience.​​​It's very common for ENFPs to resist applying judgement until they feel they truly understand a person or situation. However, part of the understanding process includes using discernment to classify qualities. If the ENFP shuts judgment off entirely, he or she will not achieve their ultimate goal of understanding; rather they will jump from experience to experience in a purposeless fashion.​​​Anger can be a problem for anybody, but may be especially so for ENFPs who have not sufficiently developed their Introverted Feeling. The desire to keep everything non-judgmental, combined with the tendency to use Introverted Feeling as justification rather than true judgement is a recipe for suppressed anger. These are very contradictory forces. "I hate you for judging me" is an ironic feeling, but is unfortunately common. The inability to apply judgment, or to accept negative judgment, makes it difficult for the ENFP to express anger, as anger often comes with negative judgment in tow. Therefore, the ENFP stews in their anger, rather than dealing with it."
> 
> https://www.personalitypage.com/html/ENFP_per.html​​​


Well shoot I must be mistyped hahha this doesn't suit me well at all, you had a very compressive attack there though man hahah


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@*stargazing grasshopper*

oh come on type 1! 
your creativity and charisma just blew me away... literally.... far far away, type1...Donkey, are we there yet?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> Well shoot I must be mistyped hahha this doesn't suit me well at all, you had a very compressive attack there though man hahah


 could you be ENFP type 2?


----------



## michaelthemessiah

I might not be type two also the same thread Said I might be 9w1


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Hey, want to fix my car?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Hey, want to fix my car?


are you talking to Hopper?


----------



## michaelthemessiah

I sure can't help yah hahaha


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> I sure can't help yah hahaha


_May be what many would call a "sucker" - vulnerable to schemers and con artists. 


_Hey, want to fix my car?

_likely probing to gauge NFP's level of "sucker" LOL

_


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Oh the sucker part for sure! But I am not open to try things and hop from experience to experience lol I am never going to drink or do drugs or have rampant pleasure sex like you suggested my sensation hungry or whatever


----------



## MNiS

Maybe you should self-described Mr. Sexy ENFP.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Omg hahaha nooo I'm a monogamous kinda guy lol but maybe I can make an exception  lmaoooo


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> I might not be type two also the same thread Said I might be 9w1


 An ENFP ought to be able to identify with most of the following description but don't fret if you're unable to because ENFPs are also known for being air-headed twits.



Nearly all ENFPs will recognize the following characteristics in themselves. They should embrace and nourish these strengths: They're exceptionally perceptive about people and situations. The're often able to quickly and accurately assess where someone is coming from.
They accept and value people as individuals, and are strongly egalitarian. They believe that individuals have the right to be themselves, and are very tolerant and accepting of most people.
They're often deep and intelligent, and may be quite brilliant in their ability to tie things together. They're wired to look for connections int the external world, and so may mentally put things together more easily than many.
Their interest in understanding the world usually makes them in tune with what's socially acceoptable and what isn't. This may help them to be popular and likable.
They're highly creative. This ability may be used in an artistic way, or way to be used to generate ideas and new ways of thinking.
ENFPs who have developed their Introverted Feeling to the extent that they apply judgment to all of their perceptions will enjoy these special gifts: They will have the ability to follow through on projects they've begun.
They will be less gullible and malleable, and generally more able to discern between "good" and "bad", rather than accepting everything without question.
They may be highly artistic.
They will have the ability to focus and concentrate deeply on tasks. This enhanced ability to think and process information internally will make them more capable on many levels.
They will balance out their desire to meet new people and have new experiences with the desire to put their understand to use in some way.
They will find more meaning and purpose in their lives.



As for your 9w1 dilemma, check out this Perc thread by Stars. http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-articles/9849-three-different-flavors-enfp.html
Three different flavors of ENFPThere are many different type of ENFP and coming from someone whose two best friends are ENFP, who knows several other very good ENFP friends in real life and who has dated an ENFP girl, I feel like I'm at least a little qualified to comment on some of the different ENFPs I've met. I think that alot of their differences are related to their Enneagram Types. The three most common Types for ENFP are Type 2, Type 7 and Type 4. I know that some ENFPs are not among these Types but I can't really comment on them. My apologies. Also, this is by no means the whole truth about ENFP subtypes. This is just my opinion based on the experience of spending years upon years with so many ENFPs. That being said, here's what I see: 

Type 2 ENFP

Like most ENFPs, they’re quite silly and strange. Unlike the Type 7 and Type 4 ENFPs, Type 2s don’t really show this silliness until you’re good friends with them, out of fear that it would be off-putting and unappealing. The face they show to the world is one of sunshine, happiness and good will towards others. They’re masters at making you feel good all over and can easily be mistaken for ENFJs. Even better, this happiness is contagious and makes you want to be more loving…and also more productive at your job. This Type seems very common to me among the youth pastors I’ve met. More frequently found in leadership positions than Type 7 ENFP or Type 4 ENFP. Unhealthy people of this Type basically epitomize Histrionic Personality Disorder: Flirtatious and attention-seeking to the extreme, with an almost toxic reaction to anyone disapproving of them.

Type 7 ENFP

In Type 7 ENFPs, the weirdness is about as upfront and blatant. They scare the hell out of “normal” people and like it that way. So do I. The ENFP tendency to be fascinated by everyone and everything is amplified here. They’re frequently fans of crude humor and I’d bet a lot of 4chan/Encyclopedia Dramatica users are this type. Conversations with them are usually amazing to me because they know so much and they’re so interested in talking about all of it. They have a wide range of talents and they work hard at mastering them. More likely than the other two types to behave aggressively and rudely towards others. They’re nice people but their sensitivity doesn’t really come out until you explain to them that you’re in trouble. After that they become very loyal and will sacrifice a lot to help you. 

Type 4 ENFP 

Type 4 ENFPs are also upfront eccentrics, but whereas the Type 7 wants to be eccentric for the sake of it, the Type 4 uses eccentricity as a means to be admired. Sense of humor is sometimes crude but is usually very witty. Female Type 4 ENFPs are quite sweet and bubbly. Both genders are amazing to talk to; they’re much easier to talk to about serious subjects than either 2 or 7, and they long for deep connections. Archetype of the hopeless romantic or melodramatic is frequently found in them. They want to get to know your heart, mind and soul. Tends to wear stylish, multi-colored clothing. Hippie fashion is also very common. Unhealthy Type 4 ENFPs are quite competitive with those around them and feel hurt, ashamed and envious when they don’t measure up to everyone elses performances. If left unchecked, this envy sometimes turns into full-on spite.​


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> Oh the sucker part for sure! But I am not open to try things and hop from experience to experience lol I am never going to drink or do drugs or have rampant pleasure sex like you suggested my sensation hungry or whatever


Did you read the full descriptions at the link provided?
https://www.personalitypage.com/html/ENFP_per.html


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

quizzical said:


> are you talking to Hopper?


Potential Problem Areas
With any gift of strength, there is an associated weakness. Without "bad", there would be no "good". Without "difficult", there would be no "easy". We value our strengths, but we often curse and ignore our weaknesses. To grow as a person and get what we want out of life, we must not only capitalize upon our strengths, but also face our weaknesses and deal with them. That means taking a hard look at our personality type's potential problem areas.
ISFPs are kind and creative beings with many special gifts. I would like for the ISFP to keep in mind some of the many positive things associated with being an ISFP as they read some of this more negative material. Also remember that the weaknesses associated with being an ISFP are natural to your type. Although it may be depressing to read about your type's weaknesses, please remember that we offer this information to enact positive change. We want people to grow into their own potential, and to live happy and successful lives.
Most of the weaker characteristics that are found in ISFPs are due to their dominant Feeling function overshadowing the rest of their personality. When the dominant function of Introverted Feeling overshadows everything else, the ISFP can't use Extraverted Sensing to take in information in a truly objective fashion. In such cases, an ISFP may show some or all of the following weaknesses in varying degrees:






May be extremely sensitive to any kind of criticism
May be unable to see the opportunities inherent to a situation
May perceive criticism where none was intended
May have skewed or unrealistic ideas about reality
May be unable to acknowledge or hear anything that goes against their personal ideas and opinions
May blame their problems on other people, seeing themselves as victims who are treated unfairly
May have great anger, and show this anger with rash outpourings of bad temper
May be unaware of appropriate social behavior
May be oblivious to their personal appearance, or to appropriate dress
May come across as eccentric, or perhaps even generally strange to others, without being aware of it
May be unable to see or understand anyone else's point of view
May value their own opinions and feelings far above others
May be unaware of how their behavior affects others
May be oblivious to other people's need
May feel overwhelmed with tension and stress when someone expresses disagreement with the ISFP, or disapproval of the ISFP
May develop strong judgments that are difficult to unseed against people who they perceive have been oppressive or suppressive to them
Under great stress, may feel out of control and fearful, dwelling on the "dark side" of things

 


Explanation of Problems
Nearly all of the problematic characteristics described above can be attributed in various degrees to the common ISFP problem of only taking in data that justifies their personal opinions. ISFPs are usually very intense and sensitive people, and feel seriously threatened by criticism. They are likely to treat any point of view other than their own as criticism of their own perspective. If the ISFP does not learn how to deal with this perceived criticism, the ISFP will begin to shut out the incoming information that causes them pain. This is a natural survivalistic technique for the ISFP personality. The main driver to the ISFP personality is Introverted Feeling, whose purpose is to maintain and honor an intensely personal system of values and morals. If an ISFP's personal value system is threatened by external influences, the ISFP shuts out the threatening data in order to preserve and honor their value system. This is totally natural, and works well to protect the individual psyche from getting hurt. However, the ISFP who exercises this type of self-protection regularly will become more and more unaware of other people's perspectives, and thus more and more isolated from a real understanding of the world that they live in. They will always find justification for their own inappropriate behaviors, and will always find fault with the external world for problems that they have in their lives. It will be difficult for them to maintain close personal relationships because they will have unreasonable expectations, and will be unable to accept blame.
Its not an uncommon tendency for the ISFP to look to the external world primarily for information that will support their ideas and values. However, if this tendency is given free reign, the resulting ISFP personality is too self-centered to be happy or successful. Since the ISFP's dominant function to their personality is Introverted Feeling, they must balance this with an auxiliary Extraverted Sensing function. The ISFP takes in information via Extraverted Sensing. This is also the ISFP's primary way of dealing with the external world. If the ISFP uses Extraverted Sensing only to serve the purposes of Introverted Feeling, then the ISFP is not using Extraversion effectively at all. As a result, the ISFP does not take in enough information about the external world to have a good sense of what's going on. They see nothing but their own perspective, and deal with the world only so far as they need to in order to support their perspective. These individuals usually come across as selfish and unrealistic. Depending on how serious the problem is, they may appear to be anything from "a bit eccentric" to "way out there". Many times other people are unable to understand or relate to these people.


https://www.personalitypage.com/html/ISFP_per.html


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> ? getting stressed-out already, ISFP


? Projecting again ;P


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

RetroVortex said:


> ISFPs you make it look so easy don't you.
> 
> With your "Hey! Look at this I did!"
> and your "Oh I thought about working on this. So I did it"
> 
> Blegh to you! BLEGH! I SAY!


I am not out to draw blood, INFP, but could you please utter a coherent criticism?


----------



## ae1905

quizzical said:


> ? Projecting again ;P


I know you're supposed to be an "artiste" of some kind, ISFP, but you have to turn off that film that runs constantly in the background of your mind and _get real_


----------



## RetroVortex

quizzical said:


> I am not out to draw blood, INFP, but could you please utter a coherent criticism?


I'll utter a coherent criticism when you get off mah damn lawn! 
And give me a banana. Not too green though, or else I'm gunna shoot ya.


----------



## ae1905

quizzical said:


> @ae1905
> Yeah, ESTJ, have you ever had a single thought of your own?
> Just because some site calls being competitive a weakness, doesn't necessarily means it is one.
> Shades of grey, ESTJ!
> Also, I am ISFP type 9, and as you know nines are as cut throat as it can get, ESTJ.
> 
> did somebody mention homework?


if he did, _someone_ was obviously too busy watching reruns in her mind to notice

this isn't _50 shades of gray_, ISFP

wake up and get in the game if you really wanna "compete"


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> I know you're supposed to be an "artiste" of some kind, ISFP, but you have to turn off that film that runs constantly in the background of your mind and _get real_


Poor ESTJ, no N whatsoever... you are an oversized, overly zealous blind kitten, utterly incapable of grasping the difference between dreamers (NF) and realists (SP). I don't blame you, really...


----------



## iHeartCats

ISFP...........

I wanted to make a good ESTJ joke, but you prevented me from doing it by posting your whatever it was you posted (I tried to force myself to read it, but couldn't) 

Oh, ISFP......

...........................


----------



## daleks_exterminate

quizzical said:


> *pets @_Daleks_exterminate_ on her back*
> 
> It's OK, Daleks, don't be afraid, I know inferior Fe can be a bitch from hell...



You broke the rules. You did not insult the person above you, but the one that insulted you. For an isfj to bend a rule for a personal attack, I must have really struck a nerve. Thanks for that congratulatory pat.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ae1905 said:


> oh look, another p-type slacker
> 
> what a surprise


Hmmm maybe I should just change my type. Intp to let's say estj? That sounds briefly familiar.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> if he did, _someone_ was obviously too busy watching reruns in her mind to notice
> 
> this isn't _50 shades of gray_, ISFP
> 
> wake up and get in the game if you really wanna "compete"


Pssst... I'd like to let you in on a little secret:
Sarcasm - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> ISFP...........
> 
> I wanted to make a good ESTJ joke, but you prevented me from doing it by posting your whatever it was you posted (I tried to force myself to read it, but couldn't)
> 
> Oh, ISFP......
> 
> ...........................


u lernt 2 rayt, ESFJ!!! kagratz, babe!


----------



## iHeartCats

quizzical said:


> u lernt 2 rayt, ESFJ!!! kagratz, babe!


Typical ISFP..... copies someone and then they are #1 hipster and the coolest s*** ever.


----------



## ae1905

quizzical said:


> Poor ESTJ, no N whatsoever... you are an oversized, overly zealous blind kitten, utterly incapable of grasping the difference between dreamers (NF) and realists (SP). I don't blame you, really...


that's just like an _artiste_ to confuse her _art_ with reality, ISFP


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> Typical ISFP..... copies someone and then they are #1 hipster and the coolest s*** ever.


Says the ever-so-original-and-unique SJ


----------



## ae1905

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Hmmm maybe I should just change my type. Intp to let's say estj? That sounds briefly familiar.


you'd need to get a reality check first, INTP


----------



## iHeartCats

Made anyone cry today, ESTJ?


----------



## iHeartCats

quizzical said:


> Says the ever-so-original-and-unique SJ


You are not special in any way, INFP.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> that's just like an _artiste_ to confuse her _art_ with reality, ISFP


Well, at the moment (pun intended), I am having trouble telling apart "ESTJ" and "confused".


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ae1905 said:


> you'd need to get a reality check first, INTP


Thats true. You were an intp male then a esfj female before becoming an estj.


----------



## ae1905

quizzical said:


> Pssst... I'd like to let you in on a little secret:
> Sarcasm - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


just like an _artiste_, always trying to shade the truth

Obfuscation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> You are not special in any way, INFP.


aha, glad you got that out of your system, hon, now criticize ME, if you please?!


----------



## ae1905

iHeartCats said:


> Made anyone cry today, ESTJ?


tears of joy, yes

? made any weep, ESFJ


----------



## iHeartCats

quizzical said:


> aha, glad you got that out of your system, hon, now criticize ME, if you please?!


Sorry......

I'm laughing so hard now I can't even criticize. Have fun y'all.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> just like an _artiste_, always trying to shade the truth
> 
> Obfuscation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Oh, this will be fun!! In what book is the truth written, ESTJ? 
How can you even begin to navigate the truth/nontruth domain without a rule book?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> Sorry......
> 
> I'm laughing so hard now I can't even criticize. Have fun y'all.


Apology accepted, ESFJ! ;P


----------



## ae1905

quizzical said:


> Well, at the moment (pun intended), I am having trouble telling apart "ESTJ" and "confused".


? my ESTJ reality is confusing to you, ISFP


----------



## iHeartCats

ae1905 said:


> tears of joy, yes
> 
> ? made any weep, ESFJ


Entirely possible, but haven't actually seen it happen, sadly.

Can you make a photo of the crying person the next time? I never see them do it


----------



## ae1905

quizzical said:


> Oh, this will be fun!! In what book is the truth written, ESTJ?
> How can you even begin to navigate the truth/nontruth domain without a rule book?


? Si _is_ a shadow function, isn't it ISFP

? didn't you just try citing something from wikipedia

? did your over-active imagination already push that reality out of your mind


----------



## ae1905

iHeartCats said:


> Entirely possible, but haven't actually seen it happen, sadly.
> 
> Can you make a photo of the crying person the next time? I never see them do it


I'm sure ISFP here has the film in her archives


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905;I392082 said:


> ? my ESTJ reality is confusing to you, ISFP


Hallelujah!!! ))
It's an "ESTJ reality", not reality!! 
Let me savor this therapeutic breakthrough of yours... 
Are you feeling better, now that you've reached that PROFOUND realization?!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> ? Siis information, _is_ a shadow function, isn't it ISFP
> 
> ? didn't you just try citing something from wikipedia
> 
> ? did your over-active imagination already push that reality out of your mind


Oh, my poor, ESTJ! Wikipedia is a source of information, which is often contradictory... no singular set of rules to live by!


----------



## ae1905

quizzical said:


> Hallelujah!!! ))
> It's an "ESTJ reality", not reality!!
> Let me savor this therapeutic breakthrough of yours...
> Are you feeling better, now that you've reached that PROFOUND realization?!


it's that imagination of yours playing tricks with your mind again, ISFP

ESTJ and reality are one and the same thing

if your Se wasn't your aux function, you'd see that too, but your _subjective_ Fi is obstructing your view


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> I'm sure ISFP here has the film in her archives


Yeah... everything is somewhere In the basement... feel free to look, but I am not responsible for any broken limbs


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> it's that imagination of yours playing tricks with your mind again, ISFP
> 
> ESTJ and reality are one and the same thing
> if your Se wasn't your aux function, you'd see that too, but your _subjective_ Fi is obstructing your view


AAAND we are back to the dark ages... sigh... Hallelujah, honey, say your goodbyes, we are outta here..


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

quizzical said:


> AAAND we are back to the dark ages... sigh... Hallelujah, honey, say your goodbyes, we are outta here..


 Hey there sweetie, congrats on reaching 3,000 posts.

It appears that another has become utterly confused & doomed to the land of unknown personality type LOL hang in there all of you confused airheads.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Hey there sweetie, congrats on reaching 3,000 posts.
> 
> It appears that another has become utterly confused & doomed to the land of unknown personality type LOL hang in there all of you confused airheads.


LOL! On behalf of all the airheads out there, I wish to thank you, good sir! 
Now who cares what type I am, we are back to the dark ages here.....


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Unknown personalities may never be understood


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Unknown personalities may never be understood


Don't INTPs thrive on ambiguity? I suggest you "unknow" yours ASAP 
I won't tell anyone!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Ahh well then no wonder I thought I heard knights uttering neeps (the sound made by Norwegian sheep) & a shrubbery is missing from my page. These damn dark ages!


The story of my simple life http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-tEpgL8D2b...U/L6rwuVdy07Q/s640/eat-train-sleep-repeat.png


----------



## cinnabun

What even the fuck ENFP?

You're drunk. Go home, and take your nonsense with you.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Yah! Making the rest of us look bad


----------



## nffer

What the Hell r yall talking about?


----------



## cinnabun

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> Yah! Making the rest of us look bad


_I'm _making the rest of you muggle ENFPs look bad? Sweetheart, I think you'll find you're doing that all on your own. 



nffer said:


> What the Hell r yall talking about?


See? My point exactly. C'mon ENFP. I know we're known for having the attention span of a teaspoon, but you're just taking this too far now.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

xdollie. said:


> _I'm _making the rest of you muggle ENFPs look bad? Sweetheart, I think you'll find you're doing that all on your own.
> 
> 
> 
> See? My point exactly. C'mon ENFP. I know we're known for having the attention span of a teaspoon, but you're just taking this too far now.


I was trying to agree sorry  I'll leave now


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Illogical illogical illogical! *explodes*


----------



## nffer

Lmao!!! I knew i would get this type of response. Well worth my time😁


----------



## cinnabun

nffer said:


> Lmao!!! I knew i would get this type of response. Well worth my time


That's nice and all, but your inability to remain on topic (which I suppose isn't _that _surprising for you) is a waste of my time. Quips or GTFO.



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Illogical illogical illogical! *explodes*


And you're only exploding now? INTP, this thread is filled with logical boo-boo's! Slow one you is! Too caught up in your Ne?



Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> I was trying to agree sorry  I'll leave now


God, you ENFPs are so sensitive.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

xdollie. said:


> That's nice and all, but your inability to remain on topic (which I suppose isn't _that _surprising for you) is a waste of my time. Quips or GTFO.
> 
> 
> 
> And you're only exploding now? INTP, this thread is filled with logical boo-boo's! Slow one you is! Too caught up in your Ne?
> 
> 
> 
> God, you ENFPs are so sensitive.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

"slow one you is" and you want to put down anyone above a third grade reading level XD you crack me up


----------



## Navid

^enfps, must suck having the emotional stability of a 16 year old girl


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Must suck not having feelings at all

Lmao for the record I was kidding  haha


----------



## cinnabun

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> View attachment 155802



Ouch. Looks painful. Should I call a doctor or...?



Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> "slow one you is" and you want to put down anyone above a third grade reading level XD you crack me up



ENFPS: Killing jokes since forever.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Its not my fault you suck at telling jokes


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

xdollie. said:


> Ouch. Looks painful. Should I call a doctor or...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENFPS: Killing jokes since forever.


Join me I must criticize you in a private conversation. FEELS WILL BE SHOT DOWN.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Oh shit


----------



## cinnabun

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Join me I must criticize you in a private conversation. FEELS WILL BE SHOT DOWN.


That sounds like a good time. I'll await your clumsy message of exploding tertiary Fe.


----------



## miuliu

Why do you all look like you have ADD?


----------



## cinnabun

lapa said:


> Why do you all look like you have ADD?


Probably because I do.


Why do you look like an awkward nerd?


----------



## BroNerd

*presents shiny object to ENFP*


----------



## Navid

xdollie. said:


> Probably because I do.
> 
> 
> Why do you look like an awkward nerd?


when will you realize they're laughing AT you not with you?


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Honestly the dumbest stereotype of ENFP I've ever heard why does everyone think we are 12? Lol

Dude your a brony nuff said


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

xdollie. said:


> That sounds like a good time. I'll await your clumsy message of exploding *tertiary* Fe.


Inferior. Inferior Fe. Which is even worse than tertiary Fe. Brace yourself.


----------



## cinnabun

Navid said:


> when will you realize they're laughing AT you not with you?


Ah, an ESTP has came out to play now :3.

Shame it's one of the few types I've never cared to learn about, so I'll have to pass this time round.



BroNerd said:


> *presents shiny object to ENFP*


*Presents chaos and destruction to ENTP*


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Lower your Fi and be happy


----------



## nO_d3N1AL

Lower your Ti and be useful.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Stay classy, Yoda.


----------



## nffer

Haters!!!! Enfps do not take these insults seriously. It's funny to us..as most things...and we don't like shiny objects that's esfps


----------



## judiyqing7

Sincere-riously, have a seat; no one cares.


----------



## nffer

Ha ha...me either


----------



## judiyqing7

Seriously, I'm not good at insulting. Nor do I have the energy. Would you like be a tigress with me and gallop through a field of baby breaths and dandelions?


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Im on the same page dude!


----------



## judiyqing7

No dude, sorry, you're on a different page. But so am I now. Would you like to join me anyways?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

But this page is a brand new field!! What's it going to be?? Make it good, make it good!!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> Inferior. Inferior Fe. Which is even worse than tertiary Fe. Brace yourself.


Sounds like fireworks!!!   Oohh, shiney!!


----------



## michaelthemessiah

judiyqing7 said:


> No dude, sorry, you're on a different page. But so am I now. Would you like to join me anyways?


I would!


----------



## judiyqing7

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> I would!


Yay! Let's high-five with the back of our hands.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

I will so back hand your back hand!


----------



## dulcinea

(sigh, still waiting for an elusive Se dom. You guys gotta stop partying sometime )


----------



## iHeartCats

You won't switch to an alternate reality of your choice by meditating on it, INFJ.


----------



## dulcinea

iHeartCats said:


> You won't switch to an alternate reality of your choice by meditating on it, INFJ.


Ah, I see an ESFJ has come to play. Hopefully, not to boss us all around and tell everyone to "play nice"


----------



## iHeartCats

You are not a psychic, INFJ.


----------



## Retsu

Mooooooom why do you have to be so embarrassing gawwwwwwd stop telling me what to do, you don't GET ME
(If all mothers are apparently ESFJ, does this mean that all ESFJs are mothers? Even the men.)


----------



## iHeartCats

Son, you still haven't cleaned your room.


----------



## Retsu

iHeartCats said:


> Son, you still haven't cleaned your room.


GAWD MOM I'M NOT YOUR SON I'M REALLY A TREE/SOCK HYBRID ON THE INSIDE
(And I'm an ISFJ, of course I have. Just not to your LOFTY standard :'( )


----------



## iHeartCats

Retsu said:


> GAWD MOM I'M NOT YOUR SON I'M REALLY A TREE/SOCK HYBRID ON THE INSIDE
> (And I'm an ISFJ, of course I have. Just not to your LOFTY standard :'( )


Being a tree/sock hybrid is not an excuse for leaving your dirty socks lying around your room until I pick them up, son.


----------



## Retsu

iHeartCats said:


> Being a tree/sock hybrid is not an excuse for leaving your dirty socks lying around your room until I pick them up, son.


(I'm really not your son I'm female D 
Gawd mom why don't you consider that I'm leaving them out to martyr for the cause!? You should know all about being a martyr mooom!!


----------



## iHeartCats

Retsu said:


> (I'm really not your son I'm female D
> Gawd mom why don't you consider that I'm leaving them out to martyr for the cause!? You should know all about being a martyr mooom!!


Sorry for changing your gender, daughter. You can go back to being female now.

Daughter, don't be selfish. You know that I like being dramatic. You should bribe me with some flowers and jewellery instead of complaining. Or better yet, you pick an expensive piece of jewellery and talk your dad into buying it for me. If you succeed at it, I won't be telling you what to do for at least a month.


----------



## Retsu

iHeartCats said:


> Sorry for changing your gender, daughter. You can go back to being female now.
> 
> Daughter, don't be selfish. You know that I like being dramatic. You should bribe me with some flowers and jewellery instead of complaining. Or better yet, you pick an expensive piece of jewellery and talk your dad into buying it for me. If you succeed at it, I won't be telling you what to do for at least a month.


O-okay mom, I'm sorry... I will go up to my room and cry for a month at our confrontation before I do so. But... Can I at least have... Some structure?


----------



## iHeartCats

Retsu said:


> O-okay mom, I'm sorry... I will go up to my room and cry for a month at our confrontation before I do so. But... Can I at least have... Some structure?


You are allowed to cry until tomorrow evening. You know that you have to study and can't waste that much time on crying.

You have a week to recover from the confrontation and then you might start thinking about my present.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Retsu said:


> O-okay mom, I'm sorry... I will go up to my room and cry for a month at our confrontation before I do so. But... Can I at least have... Some structure?


Hey, I suggest we don't negotiate with terrorists...


----------



## iHeartCats

Was I mentioned?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

What's the point of this question?


----------



## iHeartCats

Did someone forget to clean their room, ISFP?


----------



## malphigus

hey, no fair! Show your true colours!


----------



## malphigus

ESFJs are nice and all, but you guys take all the drama too seriously... lighten up!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> Did someone forget to clean their room, ISFP?


Did anybody call the maid, ESFJ?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

malphigus said:


> hey, no fair! Show your true colours!


Whom are you addressing?


----------



## iHeartCats

quizzical said:


> Whom are you addressing?


He was obviously addressing you, ISFP....
Trying to be mysterious, ISFP?


----------



## malphigus

You Unknown Personality people are cheats... you can criticize but you can't be criticized back...

Cheat or a genius, tho?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

malphigus said:


> You Unknown Personality people are cheats... you can criticize but you can't be criticized back...
> 
> Cheat or a genius, tho?


 dominant functions are Fi=Se=Ne, pick a type and attack away


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Inadmissible, go to the typing room and get yourself a type immediately and don't come back without a type do you understand me solider! Don't come back without a type!


----------



## michaelthemessiah

quizzical said:


> dominant functions are Fi=Se=Ne, pick a type and attack away





Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Inadmissible, go to the typing room and get yourself a type immediately and don't come back without a type do you understand me solider! Don't come back without a type!


Its not that easyy :'( lol typing is so hardd


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Inadmissible, go to the typing room and get yourself a type immediately and don't come back without a type do you understand me solider! Don't come back without a type!


Cool, just been in a 6.5 earthquake and it only felt like a slight rocking of the boat... (far from the epi-center)... a 3.4 in Berkeley (near the epi-center) felt like an apocalypsis.. Hope it doesn't get worse.
Re-typing: the only meaningful thing I have to express to you, Grandmaster, is this--->:tongue:


----------



## malphigus

quizzical said:


> dominant functions are Fi=Se=Ne, pick a type and attack away


ISF... wait, EST... wait, ENT...?

ggrraaarrr!! You won't get away with this..


----------



## iHeartCats

malphigus said:


> ISF... wait, EST... wait, ENT...?
> 
> ggrraaarrr!! You won't get away with this..


I am the only one who knows quizzical's type, I am the chosen one, it feels so frustrating not being able to estimate her type, doesn't it, ENTP?


----------



## iHeartCats

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Inadmissible, go to the typing room and get yourself a type immediately and don't come back without a type do you understand me solider! Don't come back without a type!


Oh, you funny INTP.... You are to think, not to give orders.


----------



## Luna Lovegood

And all _you _do, on the other hand, ESFJ, is give orders.


----------



## SysterMatic

^And you are a time bomb of feeling F:


----------



## Retsu

Ooooo twewy
Ahem! You've got room to talk, ENFJ. You're both Fe meaning you obviously lack any form of independent thought and logic. :v


----------



## SysterMatic

^You can't even see that I'm not an ENFJ, ISFJ?


----------



## Retsu

Crap, I misread, small tablet screen. Apologies. Ne is still whackass. :>


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Perhaps you can let loose and leave people to their own problems ISFJ.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL

What if i told you... That everything you know is ALL in your head. There is no "higher truth", and even if there was, how would you know? Your logic system and carefully crafted understanding is all an imaginary perception of a subjective reality.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Being alone isn't everything.
You must have Chocolate...

Twitch


----------



## RomanGuy

You can't handle criticism.


----------



## malphigus

iHeartCats said:


> I am the only one who knows quizzical's type, I am the chosen one, it feels so frustrating not being able to estimate her type, doesn't it, ENTP?


What, no chosen two? I'll admit it (and I rarely admit things), I am frustrated... for now. I shall find out soon!


----------



## malphigus

RomanGuy said:


> You can't handle criticism.


Lighten up, rules are just made to be broken, man!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

malphigus said:


> What, no chosen two?is I'll admit it (and I rarely admit things), I am frustrated... for now. I shall find out soon!


Relax, I haven't chosen anyone yet, the "chosen" spot is still vacant ;P


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Being alone isn't everything.
> You must have Chocolate...
> 
> Twitch


Are you working for the dentist guild, INFJ?


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

quizzical said:


> Are you working for the dentist guild, INFJ?


No, I merely reciting the fact that chocolate can literally make you happy from chemicals released while eating it.
If you weren't unknown, it may have been more obvious to you 

Twitch


----------



## SysterMatic

Hey stop spamming all around ENFP. You're tainting all the house :'(
I'm always late...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Inver said:


> Hey stop spamming all around ENFP. You're tainting all the house :'(
> I'm always late...


Aww.. has it come to this?! Talking to yourself much lately?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

wannabe/imposter enfp 
underneath that facade is an istp
lol


----------



## knightlevante

ENTPs are badass, shameless little kittens! Ppppffftttt!


----------



## Luna Lovegood

ENTJs are shameless critics! Ppppffftttt!


----------



## Xzcouter

INTP to INFP ^
Get a haircut hippie!
jk
I love INFPs...I think XD


----------



## ae1905

love is a four-letter word, INTP--what would _you_ know about it?


----------



## Retsu

Stop spouting profanities and go to your room to think about what love truly is.


----------



## ae1905

if I wanna know what time the train leaves the station next Tuesday I'll ask you, ISTJ

but love?! my cat knows more about it than you ever will


----------



## Retsu

That's not entirely true! I love structure 
And there isn't a single train anymore, they depart every twenty minutes starting from 6:00 through to 19:00. Every day. GAWD. As if you haven't memorised the timetables whilst waiting.
(my type is in flux at the moment, bear with me)


----------



## -Alpha-

Nice use of the word "whilst".

Who would've thought you'd be stuck in the 13th century?


----------



## Stardust42

While "whilst" was around in the 13th century, it was most commonly used in the 1900s, -cough 20th century- Britain. C'mon INTJ, I expect better from you.


----------



## FX

Stardust42 said:


> While "whilst" was around in the 13th century, was was most commonly used in the 1900s, -cough 20th century- Britain. C'mon INTJ, I expect better from you.


I don't feel like criticizing you. It'd be like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## -Alpha-

And talking to you would be just about as productive.


----------



## Retsu

-Alpha- said:


> Nice use of the word "whilst".
> 
> Who would've thought you'd be stuck in the 13th century?


Nope, British. Very common here.


----------



## -Alpha-

God, this is so boring. I didn't know words came in black and white.


----------



## Stardust42

You have a lot to learn, obviously.


----------



## Retsu

Well you should've known seeing as you're so smart INTJ with the whole Mastermind bollocks.
Bollocks is also a British word, used here to mean nonsense.

INTP stop typing fast.


----------



## -Alpha-

I wouldn't know. I don't memorize dictionaries.


----------



## Stardust42

I was just going to say. I am not an INTJ. 
*scoff* I take offense to this.
Who needs dictionaries when you have Google. I thought this was obvious.


----------



## Retsu

Stardust42 said:


> Orderly Overloads.
> -gag-


OverloRds! Has your thinking caused your brain to hurt?


----------



## ae1905

Stardust42 said:


> Whether she told you to "go to bed" or not a few posts back does not make up for the error of your wording Mr ENFP  I've been here watching. Like INTPs do.


now your _subjective_ "logic" is showing, INTP, cuz there was nothing wrong with my wording, only something wrong with your "thinking"


----------



## michaelthemessiah

ae1905 said:


> now you _subjective_ "logic" is showing, INTP, cuz there was nothing wrong with my wording, only something wrong with your "thinking"


I mean your comeback did suck…


----------



## Stardust42

Retsu said:


> OverloRds! Has your thinking caused your brain to hurt?


I'm afraid it happens. I was too focused on all the talk of organizing socks to read properly. However, "OverloRds" does not make the statement any better. 
-additional gag-


----------



## Retsu

Laying on the sick burns m8

EDIT: it does. Just because you are afraid of rules and this will cause your death in the inevitable zombie apocalypse.


----------



## ae1905

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> I mean your comeback did suck…


isn't dominant Fe supposed to make you _more_ empathic, ENFJ?

where's the love, man?


----------



## Stardust42

ae1905 said:


> now your _subjective_ "logic" is showing, INTP, cuz there was nothing wrong with my wording, only something wrong with your "thinking"


In fact there was. I pointed out the failure in your wording, in case you didn't read. Is your "feeling" getting in the way of taking criticism?


----------



## Retsu

Ooooooo sister you laying on dem burns gurrrrlll
Uh I mean
Aherm tax reports, tidy your room


----------



## ae1905

sorry, INTP, but your stubborn argumentativeness is showing through, now

nothing wrong with my wording, just your reading


----------



## Stardust42

I thought it was always showing, you say it like it's a bad thing 

Whatever makes you feel better Mr ENFP. I won't throw logics at you anymore.


----------



## ae1905

OK, INTP, you keep your "logics" cuz you're gonna need it


----------



## Stardust42

Thank you, I will.


----------



## Retsu

Well I enjoyed this discussion.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I can't believe we are in the same genus, it pains me to call myself ****.


----------



## Stardust42

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I can't believe we are in the same genus, it pains me to call myself ****.


I was about to try and criticize this by going over how wonderful we humans are and how far we've come-- 
I crack myself up.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Get off your lazy ass, intp


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Get off your lazy ass, intp


are INTPs in-fighting now?  
*takes a seat, gets caramel popcorn*


----------



## michaelthemessiah

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> are INTPs in-fighting now?
> *takes a seat, gets caramel popcorn*


Scoot over and share its just getting good!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@Stardust42 I believe Ms. @_Daleks_exterminate_ just expressed her doubt in your ability to stand... up... for yourself.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Yah are you gonna take that @stardust 
@Daleks_exterminate just made you her bitch


----------



## daleks_exterminate

She seems pretty cool actually.

i just guessed her ass was lazy because mine is.

whats with you two?


----------



## ae1905

did someone say lazy ass?

Fluffy, is that you, talkin bout my ass behind my back?


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Daleks_exterminate said:


> She seems pretty cool actually.
> 
> i just guessed her ass was lazy because mine is.
> 
> whats with you two?


im totally joking just trying to stir the pot XD I mean if I cant argue good I can still egg everyone else on lolol


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> She seems pretty cool actually.
> 
> i just guessed her ass was lazy because mine is.
> 
> whats with you two?


That's it!?? No cigar?! 
*disappointed*


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> did someone say lazy ass?
> 
> Fluffy, is that you, talkin bout my ass behind my back?


oh, i HOPE your ass is behind your back, especially if you are a birthday pony 
i won't even start on the rainbows, because, really noone here wants to visualize that


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> oh, i HOPE your ass is behind your back, especially if you are a birthday pony
> i won't even start on the rainbows, because, really noone here wants to visualize that




View attachment 159745


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Can I unsee that, please?!


----------



## Retsu




----------



## iHeartCats

ae1905 said:


> View attachment 159745


omg y? ;-;


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Can I unsee that, please?!



View attachment 159753


----------



## Luna Lovegood




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> View attachment 159753


Fluffy=Bad Idea Bear(s)


----------



## ae1905

@Luna Lovegood ? what kind of INFP turns away from the sight of unicorn rainbows




FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Fluffy=Bad Idea Bear(s)


don't try to bury yur feelings, Fluffy, cuz I'm an ENFP, now, and I _know_ ya luved that


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@ae1905
not all unicorns are created equal 
and don't go demanding equal rights for unicorns!!


----------



## ae1905

yu hurtz my _feelings_ :sad:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> @_Luna Lovegood_ ? what kind of INFP turns away from the sight of unicorn rainbows
> 
> don't try to bury yur feelings, Fluffy, cuz I'm an ENFP, now, and I _know_ ya luved that


*response censored out*
stop provoking me!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> yu hurtz my _feelings_ :sad:


awww... see it would have been much more effective had Schopenhauer said that ;P


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> *response censored out*
> stop provoking me!


I'm just being an ENFP and doin my best...

View attachment 159777


----------



## Stardust42

@Daleks_exterminate I am, indeed, lazy. 

And unicorns... do I need to comment any further?


----------



## ae1905

? did that turn yu on, INTP


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> I'm just being an ENFP and doin my best to...
> 
> View attachment 159777


You think Timberlake is an ENFP?


----------



## ae1905

no idea, but he looks pretty _sexay_, dontcha think? (though he's got nothin on my avatar)


----------



## UsurperQueen

Comes to thread to see types bash each other
ENFP's bashing each other
hm why am I not surprised...


----------



## Stardust42

*The ENFPs are not bashing each other. There are unicorns and picture wars.
They are ENFPs, after all. @UsurperQueen You should have noticed this. Eh, INFJs.


----------



## Stardust42

*The ENFPs are not bashing each other. There are unicorns and picture wars.
They are ENFPs, after all. @UsurperQueen You should have noticed this. Eh, INFJs.


----------



## CRAWFISHismylife

All personality types are perfext <3 
i can't say anything intp <3


----------



## SysterMatic

Potato what are you doing? STHAP! You need to follow the rul.. OR WHAT I'm SAYING?! WHO CARE! Lol. You're type it's lovely too (I think)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@Stardust42, INTP, are you feeling left out? 
I am sure @_ae1905_ over here is happy to make you feel all warm and fuzzy, just watch the birthday cap, it's a sensitive issue!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

PhotogenicPotato said:


> All personality types are perfext <3
> i can't say anything intp <3


Oh, come on, ESFP! Everyone's "perfext", really? 
Sure they are... just about as perfext as your spelling!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Inver said:


> Potato what are you doing? STHAP! You need to follow the rul.. OR WHAT I'm SAYING?! WHO CARE! Lol. You're type it's lovely too (I think)


Now that the Mutual Admiration Society has expressed its pleasantries, can we, please, at least make a half-assed attempt to criticize one another?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

UsurperQueen said:


> Comes to thread to see types bash each other
> ENFP's bashing each other
> hm why am I not surprised...


Actually ENFPs bashing each other looks pretty much like your avatar -- it's a ballet, suspended in air, with air hugs and air kisses


----------



## iHeartCats

Quit smoking, ENFP. It's not fit for an ENFP to be a smoker. Smoking is for extraverted sensors.


----------



## Stardust42

PhotogenicPotato said:


> All personality types are perfext <3
> i can't say anything intp <3


Potato, I honestly don't know _what_ you're trying to say.


@FluffyTheAnarchist INTPs don't feel left out. We are content to watch. Especially when the topic becomes so fluffy it threatens to melt our brains from the inside out.
@iHeartCats That face, though.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Stardust42 said:


> Potato, I honestly don't know _what_ you're trying to say.
> 
> 
> @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ INTPs don't feel left out. We are content to watch. Especially when the topic becomes so fluffy it threatens to melt our brains from the inside out.


Imploding brains!!! Awesome!! Are you calling me a microwave?!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> Quit smoking, ENFP. It's not fit for an ENFP to be a smoker. Smoking is for *extraverted sensors*.


Quit smoking, ESFJ, if you die young, who's gonna do all the cleaning around here??


----------



## Stardust42

Indeed. A rainbow spewing, unicorn barfing microwave.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Stardust42 said:


> Indeed. A rainbow spewing, unicorn barfing microwave.


LOL! 

no, rainbows and unicorns are not my specialty, but IMPLODING BRAINS!! ) 
what's the threshold? how much fluff is gonna do it? ))


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Quit smoking, ESFJ, if you die young, who's gonna do all the cleaning around here??


I don't smoke, I am an exception...... What would my apartment smell like if I smoked, ENFP????????
*hyperventilates

K.....all is good now


----------



## Stardust42

Threshold? You overestimate my ability to tolerate fluff.
*dabbles ear with napkin as brain leaks out*
@iHeartCats I assume your apartment would smell like smoke, smart one.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> I don't smoke, I am an exception...... What would my apartment smell like if I smoked, ENFP????????
> *hyperventilates
> 
> K.....all is good now


Well, can you not think ONE step ahead, ESFJ? Your apartment would smell like cigarette smoke, duh!
If you are the exception, that means all other ESFJs do it, and if all other ESFJs do it, it must be the NORM, right?
Are you deviating from the norm, ESFJ??? Are you NOT NORMAL??? What's wrong with you, ESFJ!


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Perhaps, but being capable of rhetorical questions ONLY -- doesn't give you much credit, does it?


Meh.... I didn't see the ONLY part.
I skipped it as I was too busy trying to explain the hierarchy to the ignorant new INTP here.


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> What if she *politely* declines?


You know me better than that, ENFP. That wasn't actually a question. ))


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> Meh.... I didn't see the ONLY part.
> I skipped it as I was too busy trying to explain the hierarchy to the ignorant new INTP here.


WOW! ESFJ, you don't smoke like the normal people AND you don't pay attention???
WHAT ARE YOU GOOD FOR????


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Why don't you use your brain and do something a little productive?

*oh....wait*


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> You know me better than that, ENFP. That wasn't actually a question. ))


ok, then would you *kindly* explain, what *politely* stood for?


----------



## Stardust42

@iHeartCats I can't even be bothered. Criticism is lost on ESFJ.

Fluffy, there is nothing polite about me. You must be mistaking me for another personality type.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Stardust42 said:


> @_iHeartCats_ I can't even be bothered. Criticism is lost on ESFJ.
> 
> Fluffy, there is nothing polite about me. You must be mistaking me for another personality type.


Oh, please...


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ok, then would you *kindly* explain, what *politely* stood for?


NO


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Claims to be anarchist....

.....doesn't know what the word means.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Why don't you use your brain and do something a little productive?
> 
> *oh....wait*


Careful, Daleks, I might use my "brain" to turn the fluff machine on you  Just ask @_Stardust42_!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Claims to be anarchist....
> 
> .....doesn't know what the word means.


Ha! It means what I want it to mean! ;P


----------



## Stardust42

@Daleks Don't risk it. Nothing is worse than the fluff machine -shudder-


----------



## daleks_exterminate

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Careful, Daleks, I might use my "brain" to turn the fluff machine on you  Just ask @_Stardust42_!


Is that code for a pillow fight in marshmallow suits? Sounds like a good time...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> NO


an Fe-Dom, saying No??
What about harmony? What about world peace?


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Ha! It means what I want it to mean! ;P


You're not an ESFJ, ENFP, therefore your above statement is invalid


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> an Fe-Dom, saying No??
> What about harmony? What about world peace?


I am actually borderline F/T. 

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Is that code for a pillow fight in marshmallow suits? Sounds like a good time...


Well, may be you have a higher fluff tolerance than @Stardust42, who reported brain leakage caused by minor brain implosion caused by overexposure to fluff


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> I am actually borderline F/T.
> 
> NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO


Aha! Let the truth come out... Did I hear BORDERLINE? That explains the deviations, ESF/TJ!!
May the shrinks be with you!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I ain't skered....


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Aha! Let the truth come out... Did I hear BORDERLINE? That explains the deviations, ESF/TJ!!
> May the shrinks be with you!


How do you think the shrinks would cope with my rhetorical questions? How long would they last?
I'd say one treatment at best.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Is that code for a pillow fight in marshmallow suits? Sounds like a good time...


Why stop there?  Pillow fight in marshmallow suits on a trampoline listening to this:


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Why stop there?  Pillow fight in marshmallow suits on a trampoline listening to this:


    

Can i join?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> How do you think the shrinks would cope with my rhetorical questions? How long would they last?
> I'd say one treatment at best.


Hm.. isn't that an interesting question?!


----------



## Stardust42

I don't got this anymore. 

-runs-


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> Can i join?


 @Daleks_exterminate, are you still neither skered nor scarred?


----------



## iHeartCats

Stardust42 said:


> I don't got this anymore.
> 
> -runs-


I knew that she was a wimp! I smelled it


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> I knew that she was a wimp! I smelled it


what do wimps smell like?


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> what do wimps smell like?


Like a wimpy subtype of INTPs
:shocked: I have just discovered a new MBTI species


----------



## SingingMassacre

I must be lost. Apologies, please continue your party of fuzzy-balls and Justin Bieber.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

SingingMassacre said:


> I must be lost. Apologies, please continue your party of fuzzy-balls and Justin Bieber.


Nah, why waste our ammo on you, ENTP? 
So what kind of a defect do they sport on the WINNING side?


----------



## iHeartCats

SingingMassacre said:


> I must be lost. Apologies, please continue your party of fuzzy-balls and Justin Bieber.


What, you not up for some Biebering? What kind of an extrovert are you? :shocked:


----------



## SingingMassacre

Not wasting if you're actually trying to hit me ^_~


----------



## SingingMassacre

iHeartCats said:


> What, you not up for some Biebering? What kind of an extrovert are you? :shocked:


An extrovert who hasn't killed their brain.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

SingingMassacre said:


> Not wasting if you're actually trying to hit me ^_~


Why would I hurt your fragile ENTP ego, at hello?


----------



## SingingMassacre

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Why would I hurt your fragile ENTP ego, at hello?


I don't know. Why wouldn't you? ...Is it the fuzzy?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I shared a womb with an ESFP....

I can put up with a lot. 

until I decide enough is enough and eat you in utero. 

(jk....my sis is still alive)


----------



## Stardust42

I'm back. With popcorn. 
Sorry, I had to wait until that song was out of view. 

Daleks, I thought you finally did something formidable.


----------



## iHeartCats

iHeartCats said:


> What, you not up for some Biebering? What kind of an extrovert are you? :shocked:





SingingMassacre said:


> An extrovert who hasn't killed their brain.


Ummmm....... sorry to inform you, @SingingMassacre....... but I did a careful analysis of your username just now, and it turned out that you were actually a Justin Bieber fan.

Trying to disguise yourself, eh, Belieber?  

Conclusion: ENTPs are not very good at disguising.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

SingingMassacre said:


> I don't know. Why wouldn't you? ...Is it the fuzzy?


Yes, but I am short-haired 
Must be exhausting to be constantly distracted by the endless noise of Ne/Ti pulling you in every direction, and sticking with none. 
You poor ENTP! How do you survive without weed?!


----------



## SingingMassacre

iHeartCats said:


> Ummmm....... sorry to inform you, @SingingMassacre....... but I did a careful analysis of your username just now, and it turned out that you were actually a Justin Bieber fan.
> 
> Trying to disguise yourself, eh, Belieber?
> 
> Conclusion: ENTPs are not very good at disguising.


-slow clap- Bravo. You figured it out. I thought you wouldn't figure it out! :<


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I shared a womb with an ESFP....
> 
> I can put up with a lot.
> 
> until I decide enough is enough and eat you in utero.
> 
> (jk....my sis is still alive)


(Cool! I'd love to have a twin! 

Aha, I take it the cruel trick of nature endowed you with brains and her with heart?


----------



## iHeartCats

SingingMassacre said:


> -slow clap- Bravo. You figured it out. I thought you wouldn't figure it out! :<


You can't fool the Sergeant, ENTP. 
You have now been sent to stand in the corner just for thinking that you could fool me.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Stardust42 said:


> I'm back. With popcorn.
> Sorry, I had to wait until that song was out of view.
> 
> Daleks, I thought you finally did something formidable.


INTP hugs and kisses, handshakes, pats on the back -- did we convert you?!!


----------



## SingingMassacre

iHeartCats said:


> You can't fool the Sergeant, ENTP.
> You have now been sent to stand in the corner just for thinking that you could fool me.


I think I'll stay where I am. I quite like it here, but thank you for the offer. c:


----------



## Stardust42

Convert me? To what?
It's a wonder you all don't spew rainbows as you talk, though. 
Excluding the ENTP.


----------



## SingingMassacre

Stardust42 said:


> Convert me? To what?
> It's a wonder you all don't spew rainbows as you talk, though.
> Excluding the ENTP.


Well that'd be interesting. Do you think they'd choke on them?


----------



## Retsu

It is nonsense to assume we all spew rainbows. It's impossible. Unless you have real time CGI in your head.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Stardust42 said:


> Convert me? To what?
> It's a wonder you all don't spew rainbows as you talk, though.
> Excluding the ENTP.


I thought INTPs and ENTPS (ahem @_SingingMassacre_) were supposed to be observant and open-minded. Sticking to ONE stereotype? Is that the best you can do?
Convert to acting kind and polite ;P (note: "acting"! "being" would be a utopia)


----------



## Stardust42

@SingingMassacre Not sure. Sometimes I wonder about ESFPs though. @Daleks_exterminate what do you think? @FluffyTheAnarchist You're pretty close to ESFP. Do you ever choke on rainbows?


----------



## Stardust42

@FluffyTheAnarchist I'm being extremely open minded! I'm a horrible actor as well. I don't think it's possible for me to be polite and kind (in a believable manner).


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Stardust42 said:


> @_SingingMassacre_ Not sure. Sometimes I wonder about ESFPs though. @_Daleks_exterminate_ what do you think? @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ You're pretty close to ESFP. Do you ever choke on rainbows?


I am an ExFP... occasional rainbow spewing detected (when in good mood), i don't feed on rainbows, so no choking.
Thank you for asking, though  You are getting pleasanter and pleasanter to be around!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Stardust42 said:


> @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ I'm being extremely open minded! I'm a horrible actor as well. I don't think it's possible for me to be polite and kind (in a believable manner).


haha... as in open surgery?


----------



## iHeartCats

Stardust42 said:


> Convert me? To what?
> It's a wonder you all don't spew rainbows as you talk, though.
> Excluding the ENTP.





SingingMassacre said:


> Well that'd be interesting. Do you think they'd choke on them?


Only if you cooked them, ENTP.


----------



## SingingMassacre

iHeartCats said:


> Only if you cooked them, ENTP.


Cooking them? Oh, that sounds fun.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> (Cool! I'd love to have a twin!
> 
> Aha, I take it the cruel trick of nature endowed you with brains and her with heart?


ha.... I don't actually have a twin.... lol 
I do have an ESFP older sister though....

we shared a room for a while. based on that experience I would have eaten her in utero if we would have been twins. lol


----------



## SingingMassacre

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I thought INTPs and ENTPS (ahem @]SingingMassacre) were supposed to be observant and open-minded. Sticking to ONE stereotype? Is that the best you can do?
> Convert to acting kind and polite ;P (note: "acting"! "being" would be a utopia)


I thought I was being awfully polite. I'm not abruptly leaving!


----------



## Retsu

I share a room too.
I am in the process of adding salt to my delicacy.
I don't share a room now.

ENTPs must all be forced to use tablets for a day too.


----------



## Stardust42

Goodnight my minions!

Oh wait. I'm not an INTJ, I don't have minions. 

Goodnight small beings of inferior intelligence. It was fun to converse \o/


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Stardust42 said:


> @_SingingMassacre_ Not sure. Sometimes I wonder about ESFPs though. @_Daleks_exterminate_ what do you think? @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ You're pretty close to ESFP. Do you ever choke on rainbows?


Oh.... I don't think they do think. 
they can be fun.... but in short bursts.
If it's any indication, I moved 5 hours away from mine.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Stardust42 said:


> @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ I'm being extremely open minded! I'm a horrible actor as well. I don't think it's possible for me to be polite and kind (in a believable manner).


C'mon, INTP, you are doing my work for me -- how sweet of you!


----------



## SingingMassacre

Stardust42 said:


> Goodnight my minions!
> 
> Oh wait. I'm not an INTJ, I don't have minions.
> 
> Goodnight small beings of inferior intelligence. It was fun to converse \o/


Well that's not very nice, but goodnight.


----------



## iHeartCats

I'm off for my daily tea break now.

@FluffyTheAnarchist and @Daleks_exterminate, I leave you with the assignment to train the confused (INTP and ENTP) newcomers.

I expect to see some agreeable changes in their behavior the next time I'm around.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Oh.... I don't think they do think.
> they can be fun.... but in short bursts.
> If it's any indication, I moved 5 hours away from mine.


Your opinion has been noted, now could you answer the posed question, please? 
Focus, INTP, focus!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> I'm off for my daily tea break now.
> 
> @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ and @_Daleks_exterminate_, I leave you with the assignment to train the confused newcomers.
> 
> I expect to see some agreeable changes in their behavior the next time I'm around.


ESFJ, you should know better.... "unrealistic expectations" will do you in.


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ESFJ, you should know better.... "unrealistic expectations" will do you in.


Oh love, just honor them with some random s*** and it will do for me.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

SingingMassacre said:


> I thought I was being awfully polite. I'm not abruptly leaving!


oh you are! polite and quiet, do we have a mistype?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> Oh love, just honor them with some random s*** and it will do for me.


random shit -- sure, honoring i don't do. 
ask @SingingMassacre over there - a very nice, polite, quiet, and probably obedient "ENTP" specimen.


----------



## SingingMassacre

A mistype? Perhaps~ But we may never know for I must get some sleep. As... _entertaining_ as this was, I have a dog to bathe in a few hours. Tata~


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

SingingMassacre said:


> A mistype? Perhaps~ But we may never know for I must get some sleep. As... _entertaining_ as this was, I have a dog to bathe in a few hours. Tata~


Tata back at ya! Sweet dreams!


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Smoking is uninspiring.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Smoking is uninspiring.


oh yeah? why do cigarettes sell?
dogma is uninspiring


----------



## CRAWFISHismylife

Entps are mean


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

PhotogenicPotato said:


> Entps are mean


aww... ESFP, they aren't mean, they are just as adorable as you are, in their own style.
ESFPs are supposed to be accepting!!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Enfp's are messy... possibly messier than Intp's. that's saying something.


----------



## Morfy

INTP's are messier in their heads though owo


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Morfinyon said:


> INTP's are messier in their heads though owo


oh i wouldn't go that far!


----------



## Morfy

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> oh i wouldn't go that far!


(you'd be surprised)
Can you just keep quiet for one second ENFP?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Enfp's are messy... possibly messier than Intp's. that's saying something.


Yes, it's a creative mess, there is life in it haha, and I don't mean bugs.
You really are toothless today. Criticizing ENFPs for being messier than INTPs, really? 
I almost feel pampered! You can also criticize me for my wild personality, probably wilder than INTPs


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Morfinyon said:


> (you'd be surprised)
> Can you just keep quiet for one second ENFP?


lol 

um... ok... i'll be generous and give you 5!


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Not ENFP


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Stardust42 said:


> Short attention span... so easy to manipulate.


what?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Retsu said:


> Doesn't know what day it is... so easy to manipulate.


Is helpless without her schedule.... so easy to sabotage.


----------



## Retsu

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Is helpless without her schedule.... so easy to sabotage.


Nope. Got it memorised. Amateur.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Retsu said:


> Nope. Got it memorised. Amateur.


Oh yeah? your flight is delayed (4 hours), you are missing your connection, you are not making it to your reserved hotel tonight.

*PANIC BUTTON ACTIVATED*


----------



## Retsu

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Oh yeah? your flight is delayed (4 hours), you are missing your connection, you are not making it to your reserved hotel tonight.
> 
> *PANIC BUTTON ACTIVATED*


NO STOP IT AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH
*critical error*

But seriously this did make me panic with the thought and I'm not even an extreme J. :tongue:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

muahahaha.... i'd be like -- cool got time for an ice cream 

*whatever-life-throws-at-me-is-just-another-adventure button activated*


----------



## CRAWFISHismylife

fiGHT ME INTJ.....?


----------



## Retsu

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> muahahaha.... i'd be like -- cool got time for an ice cream
> 
> **foolishness and frivolity button activated**


FTFY xxxxx
My god. Your spontaneity confuses me.

(I may or may not be exaggerating)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Retsu said:


> FTFY xxxxx
> My god. Your spontaneity confuses me.
> 
> (I may or may not be exaggerating)


*Out of Service* no further manipulation needed


----------



## Retsu

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> *Out of Service* no further manipulation needed


You shortcircuited me!

I NOW OWN 0.01% OF THE FORUM'S POSTS I WOULD JUST LIKE TO THANK THIS THREAD FOR THEIR SCATHING WORDS THAT I HOPE WERE MEANT IN JEST.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

I read these joking MBTI descriptions at another thread, individuals upon this thread may get a good laugh from them. 
Here's the one pertinent to the above personality type.

_THE MYERS-BRIGGS ASSHOLE INDEX

*ISTJ: *Imagine an ant, a tiny little worthless animal who does exactly what its superiors say. That is an ISTJ, that is. They often switch between three expressions to maintain a notion of humanity but really, they cannot be counted as human. 
If you try to have a conversation with an ISTJ, you will be disappointed, for ISTJs do not haveconversations. They recite scripture, or they tell you of their routine, or they argue with you, but they do not have conversations.
Strongly convinced of opinions formed before their teenage years (during which they rebelled slightly and regretted it), the ISTJ is likely to have a bent for the religious. They are calm individuals, on account of being so lacking in everything. New things scare them. These are the people who would adapt to newspeak the easiest.
ISTJs do not have “ambition”. They are empty inside.

If you happen to find yourself in the vicinity of an ISTJ, just move away. ISTJ can spread by touch, I’ve heard, and you will not even notice the change.

_http://zombiesintelligently.com/non-fiction/myers-briggs/​


----------



## iHeartCats

How am I supposed to criticize you when I don't know your MBTI, Unknown Personality? Should I make a random guess?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Doesn't know enneagram has "types" too.


----------



## -Alpha-

You really don't know a lot of things, do you?


----------



## Retsu

Okay 9w8. This wing is the most confusing one. A slightly less lazy-for-peace ass with either cause for action for once or bad temper is the general impression I got from descriptions. Something something stop merging with me.


----------



## -Alpha-

Wow, a type 6 ISTJ. Never seen one of those before... 

Oh, wait. I saw one at that one place! It's called 'everywhere'.


----------



## SingingMassacre

-Alpha- said:


> Wow, a type 6 ISTJ. Never seen one of those before...
> 
> Oh, wait. I saw one at that one place! It's called 'everywhere'.


Everywhere? Oohh. That sounds like a fun place. Do you ever get bored there?


----------



## Retsu

-Alpha- said:


> Wow, a type 6 ISTJ. Never seen one of those before...
> 
> Oh, wait. I saw one at that one place! It's called 'everywhere'.


Your allegations of conformity cannot harm me.
I was born into conformity. You were merely molded by- oh wait no you weren't you tried so hard to be special by typing yourself as N. NON CONFORMIST. THOUGHT POLICE ARREST HIM


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

-Alpha- said:


> You really don't know a lot of things, do you?


Can you pose a question worth answering, Oh, The Enlightened One?
Develop your Te, INTJ, then your questions will be more useful... oh... and while you are at it, work on that Ni -- it's a terrible thing to waste 


@_Retsu_
haha...merging with you?  you'd have to get past my SP instinct for that, and with your ISTJ anal and critical nature, on top of control freakery, the chances are pretty slim. 
9w8 means I am pretty chill, but God forbid you cross me.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

SingingMassacre said:


> Everywhere? Oohh. That sounds like a fun place. Do you ever get bored there?


ENTP, what is YOUR enneagram type? too distracted to figure it out?


----------



## iHeartCats

SingingMassacre said:


> I never said _I_ was fun; I said I was _having_ fun. Should I slow things down? Try to see if rocks talk and act like that?


How can you _have_ fun if you _aren't_ fun at all, ENTP?

Oh, blessed I am for being informed that _being_ fun and _having_ fun actually isn't the same thing. 
Did you have "fun" explaining that vital difference to me, ENTP?


----------



## SingingMassacre

iHeartCats said:


> How can you _have_ fun if you _aren't_ fun at all, ENTP?
> 
> Oh, blessed I am for being informed that _being_ fun and _having_ fun actually isn't the same thing.
> Did you have "fun" explaining that vital difference to me, ENTP?


I see my flaw. Allow me to offer that sincerest apology to you.


----------



## Retsu

SingingMassacre said:


> I see my flaw. Allow me to offer that sincerest apology to you.


:angry:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

SingingMassacre said:


> We don't? It's something you use to be sarcastic, right?


Do you offer ANY other services, ENTP?


----------



## SingingMassacre

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Do you offer ANY other services, ENTP?


Oh, I'm sure I could dig up some other ones. ...But I'll do that later. I like just sitting here on my lazy bum.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

SingingMassacre said:


> Oh, I'm sure I could dig up some other ones. ...But I'll do that later. I like just sitting here on my lazy bum.


Oh, that sounds like "fun"!


----------



## SingingMassacre

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Oh, that sounds like "fun"!


Doesn't it? ^.~


----------



## iHeartCats

SingingMassacre said:


> I see my flaw. Allow me to offer that sincerest apology to you.


ENTP admitting they were wrong and apologizing (the sincerity of the apology is irrelevant, I value the form in itself).....

They don't call me Sergeant in vain.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ESFJ
“Extraverted Sensing Feeling Judging,” with emphasis on _Judging. Your average ESFJ is great at pretending to listen, and while they do hear you, unlike INFPs, they do not give even one tiny fuck about what you just said, except to hate you with.__ESFJs are usually the dominant ones in social contexts, often disregarding others’ opinions. If they are wronged they will be angry and they will punish you, but if you treat them well they will treat you well in return (unless they’re having a bad day). A good way to get on an ESFJ’s good side is to do favours for them without them asking – they love getting gifts. They adapt easily though, so if you stop giving them gifts after that, they will not … be happy with you.Many mafia bosses have been ESFJs, as their blatant disregard for everybody else and the ease with which they can establish rules makes them great criminal overlords. Unlike other hollow personalities (ISTJs, ENFJs, ENTJs, most ISTPs), the ESFJ try (in futility) to fill their hole with things that they should care about. However, caring quickly turns into hatred.They use everything they have to get what they want – if this means emotional breakdowns over the last cup of coffee, so be it. After an outburst they will pretend nothing happened, and the older, more wise ones will apologize about it in secret, however you should not listen to a word they say. The animal totem of an ESFJ is the mandrill. You know, the volatile monkeythings?_


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

oops


----------



## iHeartCats

stargazing grasshopper said:


> ESFJ
> “Extraverted Sensing Feeling Judging,” with emphasis on _Judging_. Your average ESFJ is great at pretending to listen, and while they do hear you, unlike INFPs, they do not give even one tiny fuck about what you just said, except to hate you with.ESFJs are usually the dominant ones in social contexts, often disregarding others’ opinions. If they are wronged they will be angry and they will punish you, but if you treat them well they will treat you well in return (unless they’re having a bad day). A good way to get on an ESFJ’s good side is to do favours for them without them asking – they love getting gifts. They adapt easily though, so if you _stop _giving them gifts after that, they will not … be happy with you.Many mafia bosses have been ESFJs, as their blatant disregard for everybody else and the ease with which they can establish rules makes them great criminal overlords. Unlike other hollow personalities (ISTJs, ENFJs, ENTJs, most ISTPs), the ESFJ try (in futility) to fill their hole with things that they should care about. However, caring quickly turns into hatred.They use everything they have to get what they want – if this means emotional breakdowns over the last cup of coffee, so be it. After an outburst they will pretend nothing happened, and the older, more wise ones will apologize about it in secret, however you should not listen to a word they say. The animal totem of an ESFJ is the mandrill. You know, the volatile monkeythings?


This is an excellent critic of ESFJs and I find it 98,5% accurate.... its only fault is that it's copy-pasted, I've seen it about 7 times already and therefore don't find it very entertaining.
Since you still haven't bothered to announce your MBTI type, you get a meme critic.

Dis iz u:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Wow thanks, that meme is so me, the resemblance is quite remarkable. Yep Iz handsome LOL.


----------



## SysterMatic

dear unknowy you're a rebbel. (And this is my critic)


----------



## iHeartCats

Did someone say rebels?

*adjusts their sergeant uniform and walks around the room, excited


----------



## Retsu

NO. ALL MUST CONFORM TO THE REGIME.
It annoys me how all caps messages are auto corrected.


----------



## SysterMatic

*Pick a pencil and begin to write on the kitchen walls* You'll never get me alive MUAHHAHA Order I will kill you one day!


----------



## Retsu

Inver said:


> *Pick a pencil and begin to write on the kitchen walls* You'll never get me alive MUAHHAHA Order I will kill you one day!


HA! YOUR PLANS ARE FOILED! Pencil doesn't show on shiny tiles...


----------



## iHeartCats

Inver said:


> *Pick a pencil and begin to write on the kitchen walls* You'll never get me alive MUAHHAHA Order I will kill you one day!


You may write on your kitchen walls as much as you like, ENFP.... The only thing I would like you to do is to make some photos of the decoration and send them to me, I'd probably find them quite entertaining


----------



## SysterMatic

Of course they do. Why are you saying me they don't?! You just have lack of imagination, ISTJ.
Sorry...
ESFJ I'll do that if you show me you know how to use technology.


----------



## Retsu

Inver said:


> Of course they do. Why are you saying me they don't?! You just have lack of imagination, ISTJ.
> Sorry...
> ESFJ I'll do that if you show me you know how to use technology.


Because I tried it before


----------



## iHeartCats

Inver said:


> ESFJ I'll do that if you show me you know how to use technology.


Not only that I can use it, but I am quite fast at using it..... it took me about 3 seconds to google and find this meme, 1 second to download it and 10 seconds to attach it.


----------



## SysterMatic

ESFJ Congratulation for this! But you were still the second in answering me! Not that fast I suppose.
Anyway I want to tell that I'm just following the thread rule... I don't really think what I'm saying about any of you F:


----------



## iHeartCats

Inver said:


> ESFJ Congratulation for this! But you were still the second in answering me! Not that fast I suppose.


The rule was to prove that I could use technology, do you dare to subsequently change the rules in my presence after I had made that much effort?
Brave ENFP..... brave bunny. 
*evil laugh
Anyway I actually want to tell you that...........No, I must not give away my secrets.


----------



## SysterMatic

It's not that F for you to use that against me! You're not what you seem ESFJ! Actually you are just an illusion and if I close my eyes you'll disappear, right?!


----------



## kevinlolwut

ENFP's need way too much approval from people. It gets annoying. Well.. same could go for INFP's actually..


----------



## iHeartCats

Inver said:


> It's not that F for you to use that against me! You're not what you seem ESFJ! Actually you are just an illusion and if I close my eyes you'll disappear, right?!


Don't worry, sweet little ENFP....... It's alright.... We're friends now )))


----------



## SysterMatic

Now I will not answer you or I'll feel guilty about ignoring kevin F: .... Kevin don't cry on an ENFP shoulder of your same sex that is straight please or it could seem strange D:
Ah I must add: your edit it's so good kitty. I laughed hard and i've tossed blood on the parquet


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Inver said:


> Now I will not answer you or I'll feel guilty about ignoring kevin F: .... Kevin don't cry on an ENFP shoulder of your same sex that is straight please or it could seem strange D:
> Ah I must add: your edit it's so good kitty. I laughed hard and *i've tossed blood on the parquet*


your own, i hope?


----------



## darkknightm

Go play somewhere else. I might crush your very dear feelings.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

darkknightm said:


> Go play somewhere else. I might crush your very dear feelings.


Nah... INTJs are sissies... your Fi is your Achelles' heel, is it not, INTJ?
(i hope i didn't hurt your feelings)


----------



## Retsu

Bah. FEELINGS. You warm-blooded freaks.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Retsu said:


> Bah. FEELINGS. You warm-blooded freaks.


Well, you have feelings too ISTJ....of anxiety, mostly.


----------



## Retsu

@FluffyTheAnarchist No. I replaced my feelings with calculator and organiser implants. More room for accounting and memorising dates.
Hey, you changed your avatar. That you or a picture from the Internet?*
*not a criticism, a genuine question


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Retsu said:


> @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ No. I replaced my feelings with calculator and organiser implants. More room for accounting and memorising dates.
> Hey, you changed your avatar. That you or a picture from the Internet?*
> *not a criticism, a genuine question


not me  just my current mood. been listening to 





and trying to figure out how to play it.

replaced your feelings with a calculator?? sounds like you were cheated! didn't you read the reviews before the operation??


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Beh. The worst of Ne combined with the worst of Fi and you get an ENFP 

Twitch

PS: If you take the worst of Ni and the worst of Fe you get Hitler


----------



## Korpasov

INFJs... your group includes Hitler.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Morfy

I'm pretty sure your group has just as many dictators :3


----------



## SysterMatic

Your group have a lot of suicideman^
@Flaffy you're a senorita espanola?! (That's bad). ANYWAY GOOD GIRL SOUND THE GUITAR SO WE CAN OPEN A GROUP OF MAD ENFP WHO ROCK THE WORLD!


----------



## somebodysisyphus

The amount of tears enfp's have cried would be enough to quench the thirst of the entire population of the world for _*at least*_ 4 months. :tongue:.


----------



## Ghostsoul

Ask and INTP to think about what the world would be like without thinking and watch them explode.


----------



## Stardust42

an *

A world without thinking... don't we already have that? All those wars?
Wow, you're smart. Everything is exploding! \o/

It probably _is_ just a matter of time until I do too...


----------



## Retsu

@Stardust42
Wait a minute...
\o/ \o/ o/ \o o7
You're using Eve emoticons! Tell me, have you mustered up the effort to undock yet?
And if you don't play Eve I'll look like an idiot but it's worth the gamble.


----------



## Dezir

Hey, ISTJ, you're fat! (just being on topic)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Dezir said:


> Hey, ISTJ, you're fat! (just being on topic)


Hey, INTP, did your self-esteem just plummet again? 

(Siggy being: "Self-esteem is a fragile and changeable human value. It grows every time we try to keep our standards and decreases when we fail to achieve those standards. So, throughout life, it is possible to know the very high values ​​of self-esteem, and very low ...)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Stardust42 said:


> an *


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

somebodysisyphus said:


> The amount of tears enfp's have cried would be enough to quench the thirst of the entire population of the world for _*at least*_ 4 months. :tongue:.


----------



## somebodysisyphus

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> View attachment 161106


----------



## Dezir

Hey INTP, your personality type sucks!


----------



## Retsu

Dezir said:


> Hey, ISTJ, you're fat! (just being on topic)


Are fat ISTJs actually a stereotype?


----------



## ENTPeniz

Retsu said:


> Are fat ISTJs actually a stereotype?


Boring piece of shit. You'll never gain happiness in life. ISTJ:s are prone to being depressive cunts living the same fucking boring routine every day and not searching for more experiences. They are often mood-destroyers or party-poopers since they don't care about having fun or emotional atmospheres. No one thinks they are interesting but the ENFP:s (since they are retarded hippies)


----------



## cinnabun

*About to fly into a series of insults but is distracted by dat peniz...*


----------



## Retsu

ENTPeniz said:


> Boring piece of shit. You'll never gain happiness in life. ISTJ:s are prone to being depressive cunts living the same fucking boring routine every day and not searching for more experiences. They are often mood-destroyers or party-poopers since they don't care about having fun or emotional atmospheres. No one thinks they are interesting but the ENFP:s (since they are retarded hippies)


:V You sound like you've had a bad experience with an ISTJ. Would you like me to enrol you in an anger management class? 
I would just like to say that we don't do the same thing day in, day out. Yesterday, I had tomato soup for lunch after I awoke at 12:30pm. Today, I had a sandwich after I awoke at 12:31pm.
Banned already? I didn't even report that post. That was fast.


----------



## ae1905

ENTPeniz said:


> Boring piece of shit. You'll never gain happiness in life. ISTJ:s are prone to being depressive cunts living the same fucking boring routine every day and not searching for more experiences. They are often mood-destroyers or party-poopers since they don't care about having fun or emotional atmospheres. No one thinks they are interesting but the ENFP:s (since they are retarded hippies)


that was short, ENTPeniz


----------



## LyeLye

Um, um, I want to join but I'm not used to criticizing people.... Here it goes, I guess...
@Retsu ISTJ, stop getting overexcited. The world doesn't care enough about you to make a target of you.


----------



## malachi.holden.3

You, sir, are completely lacking in creativity and strategic thinking. You're too stubborn to realize when you're wrong. I know that you'll be unable to disallow my claims, but will bullheadedly argue them anyway.

:wink:
__________

Great, I guess INTJs are easy targets...


----------



## Retsu

LyeLye said:


> Um, um, I want to join but I'm not used to criticizing people.... Here it goes, I guess...
> @_Retsu_ ISTJ, stop getting overexcited. The world doesn't care enough about you to make a target of you.


(Not of me, no, but I did notice that he posted in the ISTJ forum saying how does it feel not to have any emotional atmosphere, whatever that is, which is just... spew spew SJ hate)
:'( but but I just want to feel special... NON CONFORMIST!


----------



## Retsu

malachi.holden.3 said:


> You, sir,
> Great, I guess INTJs are easy targets...


There are no sirs, apart from possibly the ENFP. 
And yes, you are. But Seven of Nine is an INTJ, so I'll let it slide.


----------



## ae1905

@malachi.holden.3 INTJ, don't you know when you're talking to a _woman_?


----------



## malachi.holden.3

ae1905 said:


> @malachi.holden.3 INTJ, don't you know when you're talking to a _woman_?


Everyone is a sir when I'm "insulting" them. :angry:


----------



## ae1905

Retsu said:


> There are no sirs, apart from possibly the ENFP.
> And yes, you are. But Seven of Nine is an INTJ, so I'll let it slide.


it's 12:41, ISTJ, isn't it time to organize your sock collection?


----------



## ae1905

is that right, INTJ?

then you must use "sir" every time you talk to anyone


----------



## Retsu

ae1905 said:


> it's 12:41, ISTJ, isn't it time to organize your sock collection?


Actually, that was five hours ago. It is 17:43 now, and it is now time to organise my prized collection of stamps. @ae1905 @malachi.holden.3 Don't forget the fedora, chaps.


----------



## ae1905

Retsu said:


> Actually, that was five hours ago. It is 17:43 now, and it is now time to organise my prized collection of stamps. @ae1905 @malachi.holden.3 Don't forget the fedora, chaps.



and don't forget your chaps, senora

View attachment 161210


----------



## Retsu

ae1905 said:


> and don't forget your chaps, senora
> 
> View attachment 161210











Well I'm not sure if you need it, but don't forget your Senora, honey.


----------



## LyeLye

malachi.holden.3 said:


> You, sir, are completely lacking in creativity and strategic thinking. You're too stubborn to realize when you're wrong. I know that you'll be unable to disallow my claims, but will bullheadedly argue them anyway.
> 
> :wink:
> __________
> 
> Great, I guess INTJs are easy targets...


Wait, am _I_ the sir? 

INTJ, I know you lack empathy and knowledge of social norms but I would have thought that even _you_ would understood that females would like to be referred to as females. I guess that's just your megalomaniacal nature speaking again - you can't just switch the gender of a person by your _thoughts_ alone. Besides, I'm not a sir, I'm a princess


----------



## ae1905

Retsu said:


> Well I'm not sure if you need it, but don't forget your Senora, honey.


I'm an ENFP, hon, I can handle the mess

I think _you'd_ better keep it, dontcha think, _ISTJ_?


----------



## LyeLye

Retsu said:


> (Not of me, no, but I did notice that he posted in the ISTJ forum saying how does it feel not to have any emotional atmosphere, whatever that is, which is just... spew spew SJ hate)
> :'( but but I just want to feel special... NON CONFORMIST!


Oh, because conforming is just so cool, ISTJ? I guess you _would_ think so.


----------



## darkknightm

You actually tried posting here? Haven't you been bullied enough poor (sarcastic of course) thing.


----------



## iHeartCats

INTJ, stop thinking about formulas while making my dinner, and hurry up with it


----------



## Retsu

... But aren't you meant to be making his dinner? You know NTs can't handle life skills. And as an ESFJ you have to control his diet like everything else.


----------



## bellybutton

..criticizing is really against my nature.. But here it goes!

Hello, ISTJ, I once dated one of you, and you bored me to death. 
Don't be so serious! Open your mind


----------



## iHeartCats

Retsu said:


> ... But aren't you meant to be making his dinner?................as an ESFJ you have to control his diet like everything else.


That would partially make sense if I actually cared about his dinner, sweet ISTJ. 



Retsu said:


> You know NTs can't handle life skills.


I am somewhat acquainted with that premise, that's why you are to make my dinner if the INTJ fails at it, ISTJ.


----------



## Retsu

bellybutton said:


> ..criticizing is really against my nature.. But here it goes!
> 
> Hello, ISTJ, I once dated one of you, and you bored me to death.
> Don't be so serious! Open your mind


But I dooooo ;-; 
I have many varieties of soup, with a variance in meal times each day of up to two minutes! How is this not as zany and fun as an N can be?
Also you NFPs feigning innocence of being critical and then eagerly jumping in to criticise the SJ. :'( we have feelings t- oh wait no we don't. That's indigestion. @_iHeartCats_, I'm honoured to be entrusted with your dinners. It's a good thing you don't know about the rat poison the INTJ has put into your meal. Xxxxxxx


----------



## LyeLye

darkknightm said:


> You actually tried posting here? Haven't you been bullied enough poor (sarcastic of course) thing.



Ha! Because I'm sure you were just the social butterfly in school, hmmm? And INTJ, that reminds me - isn't it time to change your oil? This thread is probably too much interaction for you and I don't want you to malfunction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiaroscuro

What's wrong INFP, strike a nerve? It's not healthy when everyday conversations cause nerve damage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iHeartCats

Good thing that you can't have nerve damage, INTJ, but you stil need to check if all of your machinery is in order


----------



## Chiaroscuro

You saved the day, Captain Obvious! How fitting that you're an ESFJ. Your type is #1 at misinterpreting jokes, and being boring in general. Your comment almost rocked me to REM sleep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malachi.holden.3

You INTJs are so... wait a minute that's me.


----------



## Retsu

malachi.holden.3 said:


> You INTJs are so... wait a minute that's me.


^Glad I don't have this problem.  We ISTJs - or even SJs - wouldn't dream about such frivolous activities as insulting others for fun. (seriously there's only one other SJ in here at the moment :<)
Silly INTJ. Did your visit to the cybernetics shop go well?


----------



## -Alpha-

Oh, good. An ISTJ.

I didn't know it was yesterday already...


----------



## Stardust42

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Sociopaths unite! ))


-highfives Fluffy-

I mean what...?


----------



## SingingMassacre

LyeLye said:


> Hmm, maybe you should try being more "fuzzy." I've heard that the need for constant stimulation and the tendency to be insincere (you devil's advocate) are the traits of a sociopath. Only 18 traits to go....


Ew. Ew. Ew. Ewww- Suggesting me to be "more" fuzzy is implying I _am_ fuzzy. Ew. That's like saying you're a part of the robot army! Oh my. Could you imagine that? That would be horrible. 

...And how do you know I'm not a sociopath? I may be an extrovert, but you never know~ ^.~


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

SingingMassacre said:


> Ew. Ew. Ew. Ewww- Suggesting me to be "more" fuzzy is implying I _am_ fuzzy. Ew. That's like saying you're a part of the robot army! Oh my. Could you imagine that? That would be horrible.
> 
> ...And how do you know I'm not a sociopath? I may be an extrovert, but you never know~ ^.~


What are you talking about?? Never seen a bald Bugs Bunny...


----------



## SingingMassacre

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> What are you talking about?? Never seen a bald Bugs Bunny...


That's Bugs Bunny, not me.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

SingingMassacre said:


> That's Bugs Bunny, not me.


...but isn't Bugs Bunny a self-appointed ENTP mascot? Doesn't a mascot symbolize a type? Doesn't that mean that ENTPs (not so secretly) see themselves as fuzzy?


----------



## LyeLye

SingingMassacre said:


> Ew. Ew. Ew. Ewww- Suggesting me to be "more" fuzzy is implying I _am_ fuzzy. Ew. That's like saying you're a part of the robot army! Oh my. Could you imagine that? That would be horrible.
> 
> ...And how do you know I'm not a sociopath? I may be an extrovert, but you never know~ ^.~


My mistake, dear. I merely meant I needed to know about those other 18 traits of yours before I could state that you are a true, fully sociopathic human being (light on the human being part). Bless your heart, I would never take part in anything so aesthetically displeasing! War _and_ metal? Gross.

Sweetheart, have you forgotten that many sociopaths _are_ extroverts? They get their energy from manipulating those around them...which sounds awfully familiar, doesn't it?


----------



## SingingMassacre

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ...but isn't Bugs Bunny a self-appointed ENTP mascot? Doesn't a mascot symbolize a type? Doesn't that mean that ENTPs (not so secretly) see themselves as fuzzy?


That's like saying this piece of candy tastes like crap and because this is the one candy everyone says is the mascot that must mean the rest tastes horrible. A mascot does not define a whole group; it is the outward face that leads you to believe what they wish you to believe.


----------



## SingingMassacre

LyeLye said:


> My mistake, dear. I merely meant I needed to know about those other 18 traits of yours before I could state that you are a true, fully sociopathic human being (light on the human being part). Bless your heart, I would never take part in anything so aesthetically displeasing! War _and_ metal? Gross.
> 
> Sweetheart, have you forgotten that many sociopaths _are_ extroverts? They get their energy from manipulating those around them...which sounds awfully familiar, doesn't it?


Recharging from manipulating people? Oh! That sounds just like me! 

But it seems I've made another flaw. I tend to do that a lot, don't I? Oh well. Here, have a sincere apology -hands-


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

SingingMassacre said:


> That's like saying this piece of candy tastes like crap and because this is the one candy everyone says is the mascot that must mean the rest tastes horrible. A mascot does not define a whole group; it is the outward face that leads you to believe what they wish you to believe.


Fine, so you wish to be seen as fuzzy?


----------



## Stardust42

It's called a trap.


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ...but isn't Bugs Bunny a self-appointed ENTP mascot? Doesn't a mascot symbolize a type? Doesn't that mean that ENTPs (not so secretly) see themselves as fuzzy?


Bugs is actually an ESFJ with ADHD.
It seems that our ENTP here secretly wants to be a fuzzy ESFJ/INFP hybrid.


----------



## SingingMassacre

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Fine, so you wish to be seen as fuzzy?


Oh. I'm sorry. I got too lazy to respond.


----------



## SingingMassacre

iHeartCats said:


> Bugs is actually an ESFJ with ADHD.
> It seems that our ENTP here secretly wants to be a fuzzy ESFJ/INFP hybrid.


-gasps- _Me?_ I tried doing that! I was rejected. Apparently I was too mean.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

@SingingMassacre You definitely are a sociopath, sir. Sociopaths are social predators, they are actually more likely an extravert. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

SingingMassacre said:


> Oh. I'm sorry. I got too lazy to respond.


likewise


----------



## iHeartCats

Chiaroscuro said:


> @SingingMassacre You definitely are a sociopath, sir. Sociopaths are social predators, they are actually more likely an extravert.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So @SingingMassacre is a sociopath? :shocked: I'll take your word for it, INTJ (I've heard INTJs were smart)....

How am I supposed to appoint her to my service now? Sociopaths aren't allowed in my service


----------



## Chiaroscuro

@iHeartCats yes of course she is. ENTP stands for Extremely Narcissistic Tyrant Personality. Ma'am, I'm afraid I'm going to have to ask you to calm down. Stop resisting ma'am. Your service will be monitored by the US Government. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iHeartCats

Chiaroscuro said:


> [MENTION=120569]Ma'am, I'm afraid I'm going to have to ask you to calm down. Stop resisting ma'am. Your service will be monitored by the US Government.


Was this an example of an attempted seduction which was meant to forego an INTJ mating ritual? :shocked:


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Was that your attempt at socializing? Put your hands behind your back! Anything you say or do will be manipulated and used against you in the court of law.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iHeartCats

Chiaroscuro said:


> Was that your attempt at socializing? Put your hands behind your back! Anything you say or do will be manipulated and used against you in the court of law.


The court of law can't touch me, i'm batman fyi, INTJ. you're a slow noticer for an INTJ, INTJ


----------



## darkknightm

What the heck ESFJ. This is not for you. Why not go to the kitchen and make me something to eat.


----------



## iHeartCats

darkknightm said:


> What the heck ESFJ. This is not for you. Why not go to the kitchen and make me something to eat.


Copying me, INTJ? Did you see my critic of you post #12409 here, cause if you did, then this ^^^^^^ is just sad, a bit more inventiveness, please?


----------



## Retsu

darkknightm said:


> What the heck ESFJ. This is not for you. Why not go to the kitchen and make me something to eat.


You already poisoned Cats with rat poison.


iHeartCats said:


> Copying me, INTJ? Did you see my critic of you post #12409 here, cause if you did, then this ^^^^^^ is just sad, a bit more inventiveness, please?


This is your opportunity to kill him back!


----------



## iHeartCats

Retsu said:


> You already poisoned Cats with rat poison.
> 
> This is your opportunity to kill him back!


I think that won't be necessary since he might actually die from deficience of originality


----------



## Wellsy

ESFJ pfft more like ES no way will I play with you today lawlawlawlawl


----------



## Chiaroscuro

iHeartCats said:


> I think that won't be necessary since he might actually die from deficience of originality


There there, young one. *pat* No need to hide- It's okay to be an ESFP. We don't judge here.


----------



## iHeartCats

Chiaroscuro said:


> There there, young one. *pat* No need to hide- It's okay to be an ESFP. We don't judge here.


Are you accusing me of being a closet P? Back up your accusation with some evidence please


----------



## Retsu

iheartcats said:


> are you accusing me of being a closet p? Back up your accusation with some evidence please


YOU'RE TOO INTERESTING TO BE AN SJ. (allcaps)


----------



## Chiaroscuro

iHeartCats said:


> Are you accusing me of being a closet P? Back up your accusation with some evidence please


No. I also accused you of being young to which you didn't object, therefore my assertion was probably correct.
Batman is a middle-aged male. Therefore you are not batman, and are being placed in a federal penitentiary for identity theft and resisting arrest. I also brought along these narcotics.. which I just found in your pocket upon inspection, says the report. You will stand trial in twelve years. This will give us adequate time for my department to investigate this case. You are going to be locked up for a long time, cat woman.


----------



## iHeartCats

Chiaroscuro said:


> No. I also accused you of being young to which you didn't object, therefore my assertion was probably correct.
> Batman is a middle-aged male. Therefore you are not batman, and are being placed in a federal penitentiary for identity theft and resisting arrest. I also brought along these narcotics.. which I just found in your pocket upon inspection, says the report. You will stand trial in twelve years. This will give us adequate time for my department to investigate this case. You are going to be locked up for a long time, cat woman.


What is diz thyng, am i being secritly recruyted to be an internatyional spy?
I'm not interested in that, just so you know


----------



## darkknightm

iHeartCats said:


> Copying me, INTJ? Did you see my critic of you post #12409 here, cause if you did, then this ^^^^^^ is just sad, a bit more inventiveness, please?


Too bad I'm not insulted. You're too sweet for me honey.


----------



## iHeartCats

darkknightm said:


> Too bad I'm not insulted. You're too sweet for me honey.


What it htis thyng, ^^^^^^^^ wtf htis iz a crytyc thread now criticyz me if u plz, diz iz not a sx thred sir


----------



## darkknightm

What's the matter. You don't seem to *happy* about it. It's such a bother.


----------



## iHeartCats

darkknightm said:


> What's the matter. You don't seem to *happy* about it. It's such a bother.


Still don't know if i'm being courted or criticized :'S


----------



## darkknightm

Everything to you is sunshine and rainbows. Your pick.


----------



## Wellsy

You what we call in Lekroyka, a lovely lady.
We spit on such scum.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> What it htis thyng, ^^^^^^^^ wtf htis iz a crytyc thread now criticyz me if u plz, diz iz not a sx thred sir


back to this? NOOÔÓÕ!!!!!


----------



## Retsu

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> back to this? NOOÔÓÕ!!!!!


wat do yu men. m8 cats is d bes spella of allt iem.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

))


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

i wonder if amoebas spell better!
also, that bat-crazy-cat looks too stoned to take part in a legitimate spelling competition.
not everything that's a "formal certificate" is valid, ISTJ! 

p.s.: shall we drug test @_iHeartCats_? catnipping much?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Retsu said:


> No. I must let the Ns learn for themselves - mess will bring ants.


At least I'm fun to be around.


----------



## Retsu

Daleks_exterminate said:


> At least I'm fun to be around.


Fun is irrelevant. EDIT: made image smaller.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Yeah sounds about right *yawn* I'm done here..


----------



## LyeLye

Ergh, I'm so bored. Someone come entertain me.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> LOL INTJ photo. n yeah iz kind of hadr 2 insult htem gud when htere r 2 many of dem here htese days


 @Retsu, what really needs a clean up is this ^^ 
I am getting an OCD just by looking at it, and I am a P!!


----------



## ae1905

@LyeLye I thought your inner world was a rich and entertaining one, INFP--what happened? :sad:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Retsu said:


> No. I must let the Ns learn for themselves - mess will bring ants.


you mean Nts?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> Ergh, I'm so bored. Someone come entertain me.


yeah, and "offer my heart for the smashing"?  mommy i don't think so


----------



## Retsu

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_Retsu_, what really needs a clean up is this ^^
> I am getting an OCD just by looking at it, and I am a P!!





FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> you mean Nts?


Why yes I do. @_iHeartCats_ is an ESFJ and she would bollock me if I dared, what with being the WORST TYPE EVAR* so I am not touching her stuff. However, NTs are so afraid of social interaction that they will let me tidy their rooms. :3
WAIT. NO. ffff-
*not really ;-; second worst


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Retsu said:


> Why yes I do. @_iHeartCats_ is an ESFJ and she would bollock me if I dared, what with being the WORST TYPE EVAR* so I am not touching her stuff. However, NTs are so afraid of social interaction that they will let me tidy their rooms. :3
> WAIT. NO. ffff-
> *not really ;-; second worst


just give her a PLAQUE to brag about  ESFJs, so vain... so easy to keep from bollocking.


----------



## Retsu

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> just give her a PLAQUE to brag about  ESFJs, so vain... so easy to keep from bollocking.


Nuh uh. You're the creative one. I'm exhausted. I'm not meant to use that much Ne in one year.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Retsu said:


> Nuh uh. You're the creative one. I'm exhausted. I'm not meant to use that much Ne in one year.


Who said anything about Ne? Perfect plaque making is SiTe.

just say:

"i <3 @_iHeartCats_' <3!"
(for graciously letting me clean her room)


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> @LyeLye I thought your inner world was a rich and entertaining one, INFP--what happened? :sad:


Haha, it usually is but after 14 physics experiments today, my brain is blown. Don't worry - in a few hours, I'll have surely recovered and can start dreaming about about my many parallel worlds (you know, it's amazing how many lives you can live if you read lots of books).

*books that you should try reading sometime, ENFP 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retsu

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Who said anything about Ne? Perfect plaque making is SiTe.
> 
> just say:
> 
> "i <3 @_iHeartCats_' <3!"
> (for graciously letting me clean her room)


ISTJs are known for being granted one good joke in their life. This is mine, and I don't want it to not be funny anymore.


----------



## IniquitousMuse

^^Why do you take everything so personally? I really don't mean anything in a mean way but I get tired of walking around on eggshells around you folks. On the other hand, your silliness always makes me laugh...and not in the stupid way ESFPs do but in a good way :laughing:

Ooops that was meant for the INFP @LyeLye


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> Haha, it usually is but after 14 physics experiments today, my brain is blown. Don't worry - in a few hours, I'll have surely recovered and can start dreaming about about my many parallel worlds (you know, it's amazing how many lives you can live if you read lots of books).
> 
> *books that you should try reading sometime, ENFP
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why don't you read them out loud to me, INFP? 
That way we can both enjoy them! See, ENFPs like win-win, not whine-whine!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

IniquitousMuse said:


> ^^Why do you take everything so personally? I really don't mean anything in a mean way but I get tired of walking around on eggshells around you folks. On the other hand, your silliness always makes me laugh...and not in the stupid way ESFPs do but in a good way :laughing:
> 
> Ooops that was meant for the INFP @_LyeLye_


2 words: 2 slow


----------



## IniquitousMuse

Ugh and you think you know exactly what I'm feeling and thinking and why I am feeling that way. But you don't...only 50% of the time that is. And quit gloating.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Gross... Go fix something.

like your parents. They could use it.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

IniquitousMuse said:


> Ugh and you think you know exactly what I'm feeling and thinking and why I am feeling that way. But you don't...only 50% of the time that is. And quit gloating.


i ain't no quitter!  
*gloats... full time*

p.s.: i don't think you are feeling very happy right now


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> Haha, it usually is but after 14 physics experiments today, my brain is blown. Don't worry - in a few hours, I'll have surely recovered and can start dreaming about about my many parallel worlds (you know, it's amazing how many lives you can live if you read lots of books).
> 
> *books that you should try reading sometime, ENFP


ever read this:

_There are more things in heaven and earth
Than are dreamt of in your [book reading, INFP]. _

besides, look at my avatar--do I look like I need to read books to imagine and _live_ in parallel worlds?--I _am_ a parallel world, INFP


----------



## ae1905

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Gross... Go fix something.
> 
> like your parents. They could use it.


INTP, your pony express is waiting for you outside, so whenever you're ready...


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ae1905 said:


> INTP, your pony express is waiting for you outside, so whenever you're ready...


Stop hitting on me! You're 14! Lol


----------



## ae1905

I like older women--they're _so_ mature...and you're alright, too


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Stop hitting on me! You're 14! Lol


haha... perfect age for poking things with a stick. (would you change that avatar already, @ae1905?!)


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ae1905 said:


> I like older women--they're _so_ mature...and you're alright, too


Great. Find a cute 15 year old then. Lol


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@ae1905:

here is a good, age appropriate alternative, if you insist on being an ENFP:


----------



## ae1905

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Great. Find a cute 15 year old then. Lol


^^^likes younger guys--_much_ younger


----------



## LyeLye

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yeah, and "offer my heart for the smashing"?  mommy i don't think so
> 
> Why don't you read them out loud to me, INFP?
> That way we can both enjoy them! See, ENFPs like win-win, not whine-whine!


Sweetie, first of all, I don't imagine that quote is directed to anyone but me. I'm a _masochist_ not a sadist (the sadists would be the INTJs).

Secondly, ENFP, I'm talking about _real_ books, not picture books. The books I read are usually about 400-1000 pages long. Somehow I think that the books would lose your attention after a while...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> Sweetie, first of all, I don't imagine that quote is directed to anyone but me. I'm a _masochist_ not a sadist (the sadists would be the INTJs).
> 
> Secondly, ENFP, I'm talking about _real_ books, not picture books. The books I read are usually about 400-1000 pages long. Somehow I think that the books would lose your attention after a while...


INTJs? sadists? You do live in a parallel world!
and... honey, my attention will not be lost if you read well ))


----------



## LyeLye

IniquitousMuse said:


> ^^Why do you take everything so personally? I really don't mean anything in a mean way but I get tired of walking around on eggshells around you folks. On the other hand, your silliness always makes me laugh...and not in the stupid way ESFPs do but in a good way :laughing:
> 
> Ooops that was meant for the INFP @LyeLye


I'm glad that we can entertain you 

I don't know, INTJ, do you think it might be because of the arrogant air you have about you? Or maybe it's the condescension in your words...I'm sure with your intelligence and intuition, you should be able to figure it out. Turn some of that introversion into introspection....or rather, as an ISTJ (@Retsu) would say, "GO SIT IN YOUR CORNER AND THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU DID!"


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> ever read this:
> 
> _There are more things in heaven and earth
> Than are dreamt of in your [book reading, INFP]. _
> 
> besides, look at my avatar--do I look like I need to read books to imagine and _live_ in parallel worlds?--I _am_ a parallel world, INFP


I'm afraid you misunderstand what a "world" is, ENFP. I know it's hard to understand this with your egocentric personality but a world consists of more than just you.

In reality, though, I think you're awesome enough to be your own world


----------



## Retsu

LyeLye said:


> I'm glad that we can entertain you
> 
> I don't know, INTJ, do you think it might be because of the arrogant air you have about you? Or maybe it's the condescension in your words...I'm sure with your intelligence and intuition, you should be able to figure it out. Turn some of that introversion into introspection....or rather, as an ISTJ (@Retsu) would say, "GO SIT IN YOUR CORNER AND THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU DID!"


Wow, infp, you're getting good at discipline. How many hours did you spend crying afterwards?


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> I'm afraid you misunderstand what a "world" is, ENFP. I know it's hard to understand this with your egocentric personality but a world consists of more than just you.
> 
> In reality, though, I think you're awesome enough to be your own world



maybe, INFP, but I _do_ know the "world" doesn't exist in books, but has to be _lived_

so when are you going to join the real world and start living?


----------



## LyeLye

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> INTJs? sadists? You do live in a parallel world!
> and... honey, my attention will not be lost if you read well ))


Fine, all of the NTs. They're so in love with playing the devil's advocate just for the heck of it. Believe me, I have plenty of xNTx friends. And my INTJ, he just loves to watch me when I'm frustrated. Ergh.

Challenge accepted, ENFP. *Slams five 1000 page books down on the table. "Ahem. Let's begin with the first one. 'Lest anyone should suppose that I am a cuckoo's child, got on the wrong side of the blanket by lusty peasant stock...'"


----------



## ae1905

Retsu said:


> Wow, infp, you're getting good at discipline. How many hours did you spend crying afterwards?


not as many hours as _you've_ made people cry disciplining _them_, ISTJ


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> Challenge accepted, ENFP. *Slams five 1000 page books down on the table. "Ahem. Let's begin with the first one. 'Lest anyone should suppose that I am a cuckoo's child, got on the wrong side of the blanket by lusty peasant stock...'"


wait, INFP, before you go any further: are there any rainbows or unicorns in this story?

if not, you don't mind if I go play in the real world, do you?

you can keep reading to ISTJ, I'm sure she'll be happy to count the numbers of words you utter...


----------



## LyeLye

Retsu said:


> Wow, infp, you're getting good at discipline. How many hours did you spend crying afterwards?


Oh, only an hour this time. But darling, isn't it time again to iron your clothes? I think I see a wrinkle right....there *points to a tiny wrinkle in your pants.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ae1905 said:


> ^^^likes younger guys--_much_ younger


As much as you wish this were true, sadly for you this is absolutely not true.


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> maybe, INFP, but I _do_ know the "world" doesn't exist in books, but has to be _lived_
> 
> so when are you going to join the real world and start living?


I really think you're underestimating my powers of imagination, ENFP. And, oh, like you're _living_ in the "real world" right now, on your laptop? Don't throw stones at glass houses, babe.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> Happy now, ENFP?


looking forward to more reading time 
in the real world of PerC ) where strange curious stories get invented in real time...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@_LyeLye_

want to jump over here... this little story could use some lyricism 
http://personalitycafe.com/entertainment-plaza/217978-create-stories-3-words-per-post.html


----------



## LyeLye

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_LyeLye_
> 
> want to jump over here... this little story could use some lyricism
> http://personalitycafe.com/entertainment-plaza/217978-create-stories-3-words-per-post.html


Haha, I don't even know what to do with that. But I guess I have to try something when the story includes Dorothy Parker (honestly, that's quite strange because I absolutely love her and yet most have never even heard of her).


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> Haha, I don't even know what to do with that. But I guess I have to try something when the story includes Dorothy Parker (honestly, that's quite strange because I absolutely love her and yet most have never even heard of her).


I love her!!   

Just added a new twist.... Treebob was pregnant.


----------



## LyeLye

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I love her!!
> 
> Just added a new twist.... Treebob was pregnant.


A girl after my own heart <3

...with Mae West, haha.


----------



## LyeLye

And by the way, where did all of the INTJs disappear to? Back to their home desks, their native habitat? @darkknightm @Aizhas @Chiaroscuro You know you're my favorite Type


----------



## Aizhas

Oh fer cute! Says an INFP, a type capable of finding good where there is only evil. My second favourite type.)


----------



## LyeLye

Aizhas said:


> Oh fer cute! Says an INFP, a type capable of finding good where there is only evil. My second favourite type.)


Aw, shucks, dear. Thank you for both of the compliments! Maybe you should model INFPs and try finding the good sometimes


----------



## fuliajulia

LyeLye said:


> Aw, shucks, dear. Thank you for both of the compliments! Maybe you should model INFPs and try finding the good sometimes


Oh, an INFP, what a specimen. They would all be the most amazing writers out there if they ever set down their joints.


----------



## SingingMassacre

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Oh, an INFP, what a specimen. They would all be the most amazing writers out there if they ever set down their joints.


Specimen? Can I watch you experiment? I'll even bring popcorn!


----------



## Theology

SingingMassacre said:


> Specimen? Can I watch you experiment? I'll even bring popcorn!


Hmm can't think of anything.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

@LyeLye Oh wow, you INFP you. If you love INTJs so much, why don't you just marry one? No seriously. Will you marry me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fuliajulia

Theology said:


> Hmm can't think of anything.


The ENTP, all the Ne might in the universe and can't even think of a decent insult.


----------



## Theology

therandomsciencegirl said:


> The ENTP, all the Ne might in the universe and can't even think of a decent insult.


Oh dear


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Theology said:


> Oh dear


Clearly too ruthless for this thread.


----------



## LyeLye

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Oh, an INFP, what a specimen. They would all be the most amazing writers out there if they ever set down their joints.


Funnily enough, I actually just came from a thread where I promoted the legalization of marijuana, haha. I don't smoke, though - I use a vaporizer, of course (prettier, smells better). 

And INTPs could just be brilliant, if it wasn't for that bit of indecisiveness keeping you from actually manifesting your thoughts. Tell me, what's it like to be so close to an INTJ, and yet so far off?


----------



## Theology

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Clearly too ruthless for this thread.


Clearly


----------



## LyeLye

Chiaroscuro said:


> @LyeLye Oh wow, you INFP you. If you love INTJs so much, why don't you just marry one? No seriously. Will you marry me?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, sweets, I've already got my own INTJ. But I suppose wanting to marry me is a sign that your emotional software has been updated, so congrats for the progress


----------



## LyeLye

SingingMassacre said:


> Specimen? Can I watch you experiment? I'll even bring popcorn!


Haha, what is with you and the popcorn, ENTP?


----------



## fuliajulia

Sorry for going far their. I can be really ignorant of the impact what I think will be funny can have on others.


----------



## SingingMassacre

LyeLye said:


> Haha, what is with you and the popcorn, ENTP?


Well I could bring shaved ice. Or eso peanuts. Or a sandwich. Or dim sum. Oh! I could bring ramen!


----------



## SingingMassacre

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Sorry for going far their. I can be really ignorant of the impact what I think will be funny can have on others.


Dat... grammar... doe...


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @Retsu, what really needs a clean up is this ^^
> I am getting an OCD just by looking at it, and I am a P!!


 @FluffyTheAnarchist, mayb u shud luk at my awadr insted 

LOL.....LOL


----------



## Aizhas

Best way to bribe and shut up an ESFJ - give them a gift without them asking...or a meaningless award.


----------



## iHeartCats

Aizhas said:


> Best way to bribe and shut up an ESFJ - give them a gift without them asking...or a meaningless award.


Do not b insultyn my awadr boy i warkd hadr 4 yt, do u haev any awardz her? no? i thoughet so


----------



## Aizhas

Truly deserving of a "Second Best Mom Award", dramatically bested by ISFJ


----------



## SysterMatic

You have no avatar so you're trying to confuse me, WHY? HOW CAN I KNOW WHAT'S YOUR FACE NOW???


----------



## Aizhas

Clearly easily confused. 
Wow, that was easy.)


----------



## SysterMatic

The type of man that love to see you run in the hamster wheel :crying:


----------



## Aizhas

Loves running in the hamster wheel


----------



## ae1905

thinks playing with hamsters is fun


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Is a hamster 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ae1905

hamsters are warm and cuddly and have emotions, none of which things you'd ever be accused of, INTJ


----------



## SysterMatic

All them have forgot what thread is this


----------



## Aizhas

Evidently shares the same functions with ISTJs


----------



## SysterMatic

At least I share something. You don't share nothing that belongs to you 'cause you're INTJ >>


----------



## Chiaroscuro

And you don't tap into the collective unconscious, because you're not INTJ! You live in a semi-conscious ADHD-like state, ENFP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iHeartCats

There is no such thing as collective unconscious, closet INFJ.


----------



## ae1905

Aizhas said:


> Evidently shares the same functions with ISTJs


says the person who shares the same functions with ESFPs


----------



## Chiaroscuro

*sigh* maybe it's a theory worthy of some tweaking, but if you don't trust the validity of Jung's work then why are you on this MBTI forum? You are a definite SF. Oblivious to logic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> a true thinker is a sceptic, someone who questions everything including so-called "experts" like Jung...so there's no reason a sceptic shouldn't be on this site...and your attitude of implicit "trust" exposes you "logic", INTJ...but logic was never your strong suit since it's actually your _auxiliary_ function standing in the shadow of your prima-donna, make-believe Ni


Spoken like a true ENFP!


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Spoken like a true ENFP!


Wordy they are, those pink ENFP unicorns ))))


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Perhaps the idea of electronic communications came from an Ne user. Please don't try to type me based on a few posts in a forum, it's only your ignorance showing. If I had to guess yours based on your posts... ISFJ. A lot of Ne users are on the internet I'm sure. But to associate the internet to a single cognitive function is downright stupid. Especially coming from someone so critical of Jung's work. It's the ultimate paradox- you believe so much in cognitive functions that you say Ne= internet, then you go on to criticize my acceptance of his theory. So which is it then? I believe that some of Jung's theory is useful, yes. Who said anything about Jung being right because he's an Ni dom? In an earlier post you asserted than an Ni dom would have no insight into personality types. Too right... typology was only created by one.


----------



## ae1905

Chiaroscuro said:


> @ae1905 Jung is an Ni dom. Sorry to burst your bubble, you were on a roll! I take it your British then? Okay, on a crumpet. Sorry to offend. 


no offence taken since I'm not British, but I use _sceptic_ half the time and _skeptic_ the other half because, well, I'm skeptical...it comes with being a pink unicorn...I mean, look at my avatar--wouldn't you be sceptical, too, if you looked like that?


----------



## iHeartCats

Chiaroscuro said:


> Perhaps the idea of electronic communications came from an Ne user. Please don't try to type me based on a few posts in a forum, it's only your ignorance showing. If I had to guess yours based on your posts... ISFJ. A lot of Ne users are on the internet I'm sure. But to associate the internet to a single cognitive function is downright stupid. Especially coming from someone so critical of Jung's work. It's the ultimate paradox- you believe so much in cognitive functions that you say Ne= internet, then you go on to criticize my acceptance of his theory. So which is it then? I believe that some of Jung's theory is useful, yes. Who said anything about Jung being right because he's an Ni dom? In an earlier post you asserted than an Ni dom would have no insight into personality types. Too right... typology was only created by one.


*sound of crickets
Just leave it be, @ae1905.............. just leave it be. ))))


----------



## Tzara

Lol esfj? Who taught you how to use the internet?


----------



## -Alpha-

Oh good. It's the intuition of whatever we're not talking about.

How useful...


----------



## SysterMatic

SHE EXPLAINED ME SHE CAN USE THAT SO DON'Y BE RUDE ENTP JUST GO WATCH TV 
(Don't correct this CAPS SITE!)


----------



## iHeartCats

Tzara said:


> Lol esfj? Who taught you how to use the internet?


Htats it pruto, i uzed hte internet nw n i called Dolan on u


----------



## Tzara

Oh look you cant post images correctly yet. Did they not teach you that?


----------



## iHeartCats

Tzara said:


> Oh look you cant post images correctly yet. Did they not teach you that?


Htey did but i knew yt wud be a challeange 4 u 2 click on it n hten it wud open n u wud acually see it but u was obviously too smart for that as u r always 2 smart for everything, ENTP


----------



## ae1905

Chiaroscuro said:


> Perhaps the idea of electronic communications came from an Ne user. Please don't try to type me based on a few posts in a forum, it's only your ignorance showing. If I had to guess yours based on your posts... ISFJ. A lot of Ne users are on the internet I'm sure. But to associate the internet to a single cognitive function is downright stupid. Especially coming from someone so critical of Jung's work. It's the ultimate paradox- you believe so much in cognitive functions that you say Ne= internet, then you go on to criticize my acceptance of his theory. So which is it then? I believe that some of Jung's theory is useful, yes. Who said anything about Jung being right because he's an Ni dom? In an earlier post you asserted than an Ni dom would have no insight into personality types. Too right... typology was only created by one.


I said that I wouldn't trust any Ni dom who couldn't even spell simple words to spell out more complex things like personalities

many of the inventors of the internet were undoubtedly Ne users since university computer science dep'ts are full of NPs, but the internet itself is an Ne thing: you start with one idea or query and quickly discover many _related_ ideas, each of which leads to yet more related ideas, and so on--ie, it connects ideas in a _divergent_ manner...it _is_ Ne manifested in an external, physical form

a sceptic is someone who questions, not someone who rejects everything...I can see that MBTI (which is based on Jung but differs from what he wrote) has some _operational_ utility, that it appears to describe some aspects of personality that many people find useful...in this sense, I can see that there is something _like_ Ne, especially since I am an Ne user, and so I can describe the internet as being a manifestation of Ne...at the same time, I remain skeptical of the theoretical foundations of MBTI since it has not been rigorously tested...


----------



## Tzara

iHeartCats said:


> Htey did but i knew yt wud be a challeange 4 u 2 click on it n hten it wud open n u wud acually see it but u was obviously too smart for that as u r always 2 smart for everything, ENTP


Actually im on the phone and all images look large to me. But I assumed that you didnt post correctly. And guess what I was right! Gotta love intuition. Oops sorry dont be jealous


----------



## iHeartCats

Tzara said:


> Actually im on the phone and all images look large to me. But I assumed that you didnt post correctly. And guess what I was right! Gotta love intuition. Oops sorry dont be jealous


u iz not on the phone u iz jst embarassed htat u didnt knw how 2 open htat image pruto <3


----------



## SysterMatic

You don't know what are you saying ò_ò But I suppose you're ok with this
Edit: for the puppy that is not a cat but a dog


----------



## Tzara

iHeartCats said:


> u iz not on the phone u iz jst embarassed htat u didnt knw how 2 open htat image pruto <3


Denial of reality? Thats not something id expect of an esfj.. oh wait it is!


----------



## Chiaroscuro

@ae1905 with that logic you can argue the internet is a Ti thing, since it is designed to break things into their components. No wait it's Ni, because researching involves observing the connections between two separate entities. Wait, it's Se since it's all about the experience and entertainment! Lol. No it's Si because it's a database of facts, details, events!


----------



## iHeartCats

Tzara said:


> Denial of reality? Thats not something id expect of an esfj.. oh wait it is!


Can u open dis one pruto <3









u can maek it if u try.... try hadr pruto, try hadr u caen do it


----------



## daleks_exterminate

You have some blood left on your sleeve from where your heart was, esfj


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> I maek a *i<3 ENFPs * fan club now


You should modify your name to: iHeartCats&ENFPs&ENFP_Cats!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Enfp do something useful


After you, INTP 

Lead the way, Pioneer (mein fuhrer)!


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Oh yeah, then how are you able to start from a neat little page such as "google.com" and find whatever it is you are looking for in a matter of seconds?


_scattered_ doesn't mean an ENTP can't find the answer he's looking for, it means he finds _more_ than just the answer he's looking for and that's what the internet does...when you google something it gives you _lots_ of answers, ideas, suggestions, and so on...and just like ENTP, you're tempted to jump on one or more of these ideas and become _scattered_, lost in your exploration


----------



## SysterMatic

ENFP Do SOMETHING... Uh wait you're perfect as you are lol


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> _scattered_ doesn't mean an ENTP can't find the answer he's looking for, it means he finds _more_ than just the answer he's looking for, and that's what the internet does...when you google something it gives you _lots_ of answers, ideas, suggestions, and so on...and just like ENTP, you're tempted to jump on one or more of these ideas and become _scattered_, lost in your exploration


Have you ever seen the "Bing!" ad campaign? ... not everyone's workflow leads to an information overload, getting lost in options is a CHOICE.


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Have you ever seen the "Bing!" ad campaign? ... not everyone's workflow leads to an information overload, getting lost in options is a CHOICE.


sure, and an ENTP can _choose_ to focus if he needs to, just like people with responsibilities and deadlines will...but that doesn't change the fact the internet holds _more_ than the answer you are looking for and always offers up divergent possibilities that can be explored, like Ne


----------



## VinnieBob

I severely criticize the fluffmeister for naming herself fluffy, I mean c'mon fluffs I expect better from you


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@ae1905, whilst we are function-typing generalized entities... how would you type planet Earth, or better yet the Universe?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> sure, and an ENTP can _choose_ to focus if he needs to just like people with responsibilities and deadlines will...but that doesn't change the fact the internet holds _more_ than the answer you are looking for and always offers the opportunity to explore a divergent possibilities, like Ne


yeah... choosing to focus for an ENxP, is like choosing to quit for a heroin addict  (I know, I am not helping the ENFPs here)

back to the topic (read: FOCUSING)
I agree with you, but the workflow that *allows* you to focus is the overarching Ni/Te structure that allows the internet to be as useful as it is... that was my original point.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

vinniebob said:


> I severely criticize the fluffmeister for naming herself fluffy, I mean c'mon fluffs I expect better from you


cute, very cute  hide the ESFP, let the INTJ out!


----------



## Chiaroscuro

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Well all this is too fuzzy even for a fuzzy like me  but if we are indulging our "collective Te" (and since, it is glaringly obvious that, at the moment, I am the ONLY one here who actually uses it.... hehehe, good one Fluffy!...) the internet is a hodgepodge, created by people using every combination of functions imaginable, HOWEVER, it would have been much more Ne (read: CHAOTIC) had not an Ni/Te process combo taken charge and organized it into a cohesive system, wouldn't you agree @Chiaroscuro, @ae1905?


Fuzzy ....? Since we are playing psychic, you are not supposed to be an Fe dominant! Go change your type, right now ma'am. @ae1905 I obviously know what a metaphor is. My point is that you can't say the internet has a cognitive function that accurately represents it. 
I too created a theory. My theory is that cows are Si. They are so traditional, boring and shit. They never want things to change. They just eat grass and stand. Damn introverted sensing cows.


----------



## VinnieBob

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> cute, very cute  hide the ESFP, let the INTJ out!


ya know fluffs me thinks a more appropriate name for you is fluffy the anarchist slayer, you know like buffy the vampire slayer except more fluffier


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Chiaroscuro said:


> Fuzzy ....? Since we are playing psychic, you are not supposed to be an Fe dominant! Go change your type, right now ma'am. @_ae1905_ I obviously know what a metaphor is. My point is that you can't say the internet has a cognitive function that accurately represents it.
> I too created a theory. My theory is that cows are Si. They are so traditional, boring and shit. They never want things to change. They just eat grass and stand. Damn introverted sensing cows.


LOL!  I disagree... I think cows are Se, they never stop... it's an endless cycle of activity.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

vinniebob said:


> ya know fluffs me thinks a more appropriate name for you is fluffy the anarchist slayer, you know like buffy the vampire slayer except more fluffier


 why would i slay anarchists? and I am against slaying!! i am a "no violence" kind of fluff.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Stop quoting people and follows the damn rules. You enfps are getting annoying...


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @ae1905, whilst we are function-typing generalized entities... how would you type planet Earth, or better yet the Universe?


earth has usually been thought of not so much as a planet like any other but as the life-giving planet, or _mother earth_, so the single function associated with this quality is Fe or Se, Se because it is _earthy_ and Fe because it is nurturing

the universe in our times is seen as a vast, cold, impersonal place, but one subject to the laws of physics, so the one function I would associate with it is Ti, pure internally-consistent logic


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@Chiaroscuro

I take no typing orders from anyone, especially from the one who can't even properly type a COW!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Grrrrr..... 

Im taking a break. The annoyance is too high


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> earth has usually been thought of not so much as a planet like any other but as the life-giving planet, or _mother earth_, so the single function associated with this quality is Fe or Se, Se because it is _earthy_ and Fe because it is nurturing
> 
> the universe is our times is seen as a vast, cold, impersonal place, but one subject to the laws of physics, so the one function I would associate with it is Ti, pure logic


1 word: FUZZY


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Grrrrr.....
> 
> Im taking a break. The annoyance is too high


why don't you type cows with us?


----------



## Retsu

Why are we typing inanimate objects and animals lacking the ability to use cognitive functions?


----------



## LyeLye

@Daleks_exterminate

And I'm offended, INTP - you've been talking to the ENFPs all this time, yet ignoring me, their more introverted brethren. Where's the love for me?


----------



## VinnieBob

too damn cuddly


----------



## SysterMatic

LyeLye said:


> Oh goodness, this is even more serious than I thought. I knew that you were a bit wild and had a bit of an imagination, but I didn't know that you were confusing reality with fantasy. I'm still sitting right here. Are you becoming a Schizophrenic? Let's see, hallucinations of violence (check), frantic actions (check), delusions of grandeur (again, you really thought you could make all the ENFPs congregate? - check)...


So if you want to analyze me you have to start from the beginning.
It was a day of sun and my mom had nothing to do, apparently. SOOOOO....


----------



## LyeLye

vinniebob said:


> too damn cuddly


Oh, INTJ, see that's where you go wrong - you can never be _too_ cuddly


----------



## daleks_exterminate

LyeLye said:


> @_Daleks_exterminate_
> 
> And I'm offended, INTP - you've been talking to the ENFPs all this time, yet ignoring me, their more introverted brethren. Where's the love for me?


Infps are actually quite mysterious and not as crushable as enfps....
plus I may have a slight crush on one of you :blushed:


----------



## ae1905

@LyeLye careful, INFP, you're gonna scare INTJ with all your fuzzy-wuzzies


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Not on everything I smoke


Don't smoke dirty socks, Dalek, they are addictive, though partially deals with doing the laundry, you could end up catching a cold.


----------



## LyeLye

Inver said:


> So if you want to analyze me you have to start from the beginning.
> It was a day of sun and my mom had nothing to do, apparently. SOOOOO....


And what happened next, dear, did your mother abandon you to the wild wolves? Is that why you lack the awareness of personal space and boundaries?


----------



## ae1905

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Infps are actually quite mysterious and not as crushable as enfps....
> plus I may have a slight crush on one of you :blushed:


crush for INTP means looking from afar and thinking how nice it would be to have an intimate argument with INFP


----------



## VinnieBob

well you guys are I mean look at @FluffyTheAnarchist@ Daleks_exterminate and you, why do you think the INTJ's are so damn anal? all's we want's to do is hug you guys


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> @LyeLye careful, INFP, you're gonna scare INTJ with all your fuzzy-wuzzies


What's the point of talking to an INTJ if we can't scare them with all of our scary emotions and open affection? *hugs you and @vinniebob - case in point


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> crush for INTP means looking from afar and thinking how nice it would be to have an intimate argument with INFP


Yes! You said it first


----------



## Retsu

LyeLye said:


> What's the point of talking to an INTJ if we can't scare them with all of our scary emotions and open affection? *hugs you and @_vinniebob_ - case in point


I am willing to put aside my roboticism for one moment to annoy the INTJs with physical affection.
Ahe he hem.
I WUB U @vinniebob (((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))*

*I really hate these parenthesised hugs but it's worth it to tease someone


----------



## ae1905

vinniebob said:


> well you guys are I mean look at @FluffyTheAnarchist@ Daleks_exterminate and you, why do you think the INTJ's are so damn anal? all's we want's to do is hug you guys


now I feel like leaving :shocked:


----------



## VinnieBob

we wouldn't be so damn introverted if we got more hugs as children, I did receive a lot of hugs from father priest and my boy scout leader but that's a story for another day


----------



## SysterMatic

LyeLye said:


> And what happened next, dear, did your mother abandon you to the wild wolves? Is that why you lack the awareness of personal space and boundaries?


She abbandoned me to you. And you never care about me. WHY MOM? WHY?!?!


----------



## VinnieBob

Inver said:


> She abbandoned me to you. And you never care about me. WHY MOM? WHY?!?!


because she was a INTJ and you were too fluffy for her to eat


----------



## LyeLye

vinniebob said:


> we wouldn't be so damn introverted if we got more hugs as children, I did receive a lot of hugs from father priest and my boy scout leader but that's a story for another day


Do you want to come join @Inver for a therapy section with me as the counselor? (We might need someone to restrain her, so bring your nonexistent muscles and some cuffs)


----------



## VinnieBob

therapy is for wack jobs, I'm insane not crazy


----------



## SysterMatic

LyeLye said:


> Do you want to come join @Inver for a therapy section with me as the counselor? (We might need someone to restrain her, so bring your nonexistent muscles and some cuffs)


So when we have an appointment? :blushed:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> That's a big change. How did you determine that?
> 
> youre fun, but maybe only a little more organised than me so marriage is prob off the table...


fine, you can keep the socks on.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Fluffy...... I'm not into women. Sorry.


----------



## iHeartCats

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Also, so, im not listening to you on purpose because I don't do what you want.


K but can you at least put a cartoon victim on your avatar so that i can save it? I tried to save the bunny from Inver's avatar today and it was so much fun.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Fluffy...... I'm not into women. Sorry.


+1, just being detached, observing, making sense of the situation


----------



## iHeartCats

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Fluffy...... I'm not into women. Sorry.


You don't like women, you don't like ESFP bears....... you are so picky, INTP.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

You can try to save margo tennenbaum from herself.


----------



## iHeartCats

Daleks_exterminate said:


> You can try to save margo tennenbaum from herself.


No


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Y u no fun only saving cartons?


----------



## an absurd man

Recyclin cartons are gud for teh Erth n fer coupons if yuo swing dat way


----------



## SysterMatic

Bears are fat. So you have to cut theyr head off if you want to make them weight less. Like I did with the help of katty


----------



## an absurd man

Wow that was morbid. So much for ENFPs being all rainbows, sunshine, and unicorns. Don't upset an ENFP. :bored:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

An into who can appreciate dark humor? That's just...._​sad._


----------



## SysterMatic

I wasn't upset I was happy. You've not seen the "" happy face? You're not able to recognize the reality? :mellow:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Enfp you seem to have the wrong humour for your type. Are you sure you're not an entp?


----------



## SysterMatic

Houch this is BAD. We can be what we want. You INTP are always like "you have to stand in (my) the circle?"


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Well wtf are you in my circle?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Cause you are an INTP, your circle is drawn in the sand... with a dashed line (to keep things open).. duh!


----------



## Epicglitch

Dear ENFPs. Why do you tend to always blame everyone around you?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

You're personality type seems quite lovely.


----------



## SysterMatic

Maybe 'cause you are responsible >>


----------



## iHeartCats

Inver said:


> Something I'm already tired with :'(


k then i do it some other time maybe, i'm going to bed now anywayz


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Inver said:


> Sadly true. But at least my phone bill it's not that high as your is


How could you possibly assume that?


----------



## something987

Just look at your avatar...you are on the phone 24/7...your phone bill must be astronomical

Hi everyone, I'm new here


----------



## LyeLye

Ksilva said:


> Just look at your avatar...you are on the phone 24/7...your phone bill must be astronomical
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm new here


Aw, are not enough people calling you to worship you, ENFP?

[video]http://www.teen.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/glee-season-5-canceled-emotion-gifs-hummelberry-2.gif[/video]

Yay! You're here with us!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> Aw, are not enough people calling you to worship you, ENFP?
> 
> [video]http://www.teen.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/glee-season-5-canceled-emotion-gifs-hummelberry-2.gif[/video]
> 
> Yay! You're here with us!


Hey INFP, I can't even establish an eye-contact with you! Would you get yourself together?


----------



## LyeLye

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Hey INFP, I can't even establish an eye-contact with you! Would you get yourself together?


I don't know, ENFP. I was told not to make eye contact with you, lest you follow me home. Can you keep your avatar the same for more than a few hours? Your ADHD is showing, dear.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> I don't know, ENFP. I was told not to make eye contact with you, lest you follow me home. Can you keep your avatar the same for more than a few hours? Your ADHD is showing, dear.


I might do that... for a change 
Are these voices you are hearing telling you to let me in?


----------



## LyeLye

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I might do that... for a change
> Are these voices you are hearing telling you to let me in?


What? No. The voices I'm hearing are reminding me to lock the door. Sweetie, I'm sorry to say this (I know how you live your life to impress others) but I don't have the money to be feeding stray cats or the time to be listen to your incessant meowing


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> What? No. The voices I'm hearing are reminding me to lock the door. Sweetie, I'm sorry to say this (I know how you live your life to impress others) but I don't have the money to be feeding stray cats or the time to be listen to your incessant meowing











Meeeeooow? I am not a stray cat, I am the fire fairy, I am kinda magical!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Need a shoulder to cry on?

there was an esfj earlier. I'm sure she'd care.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Need a shoulder to cry on?
> 
> there was an esfj earlier. I'm sure she'd care.


You are so cold INTP, even the zebras are running away!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Your cats on fire.... I bet you didn't notice.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Your cats on fire.... I bet you didn't notice.


Are you smitten by the warmth of my smile, INTP?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Are you smitten by the warmth of my smile, INTP?


No...i find INFP's more alluring.


----------



## LyeLye

Daleks_exterminate said:


> No...i find INFP's more alluring.


Aw, shucks, INTP. *bats eyelashes* I knew you had a crush on (one of) us but you just keep giving compliments out like they don't cost you _anything_! *shocked face* I thought you were only capable of giving out insults...


----------



## HFGE

You severely confused INFJ, LyeLye. Every single "ENFP" you're criticizing aren't even ENFP.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Well in that case infp, did you know you're statistically proven to make less money than any other type?

This Is How Much Money You’ll Make Based on Your Personality | TIME.com


----------



## LyeLye

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Well in that case infp, did you know you're statistically proven to make less money than any other type?
> 
> This Is How Much Money You’ll Make Based on Your Personality | TIME.com


Actually, I did see that...and you know what, I decided that I'll just have to bring up the average  Did you see that you could almost double your salary if you were an INTJ and followed through with your "plans"? (I'm being nice and not calling your plans for what they are - delusions.)


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Yeah, much like yours could raise drastically if you were an intp not infp and actually used logic :wink:


----------



## LyeLye

HFGE said:


> You severely confused INFJ, LyeLye. Every single "ENFP" you're criticizing aren't even ENFP.


And why do you think I'm an INFJ? Is it because I don't get distracted by the sight of legos? Or because I'm able to follow through with the plans I make? Just because I'm dependable when I do make plans doesn't mean I actually enjoy having them. No, I'll leave the rigidity to the ISTJs @Retsu

Oh, then what are they? Were all of the ENFPs I've been talking to INTJs? I might actually start liking them all a bit more if that's the case


----------



## Retsu

LyeLye said:


> And why do you think I'm an INFJ? Is it because I don't get distracted by the sight of legos? Or because I'm able to follow through with the plans I make? Just because I'm dependable when I do make plans doesn't mean I actually enjoy having them. No, I'll leave the rigidity to the ISTJs @_Retsu_
> 
> Oh, then what are they? Were all of the ENFPs I've been talking to INTJs? I might actually start liking them all a bit more if that's the case


mmwat
LO, I AM RISEN.
I AM RIGID.
I AM... STRUCTURE.


----------



## something987

Ah what a heartfelt post, I would expect nothing less from an ISTJ


----------



## LyeLye

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Yeah, much like yours could raise drastically if you were an intp not infp and actually used logic :wink:


True...but then all of my imagination would be fed into paranoia.


----------



## something987

But how does INFP differentiate imagination and paranoia if they only live in Fantasy Land?


----------



## ae1905

you know, before any of you ladies gets married, your hubbies-to-be should read this thread to find out what arguments with you will _really_ be like starting, oh, say a couple weeks after the honeymoon is over

:shocked: :frustrating: :crying:


----------



## Retsu

Ksilva said:


> Ah what a heartfelt post, I would expect nothing less from an ISTJ


<3
i wub u too.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@ae1905, good idea, why so sexist though?


----------



## Retsu

ae1905 said:


> you know, before any of you ladies gets married, your hubbies-to-be should read this thread to find out what arguments with you will _really_ be like starting, oh, say a couple weeks after the honeymoon is over
> 
> :shocked: :frustrating: :crying:


My hubby to be knows that he will be receiving many commemorative plaques, as I have shown him this thread.


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @ae1905, good idea, why so sexist though?


it's a compliment...I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of these barbs--it would _hurt_ irl :sad:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ae1905 said:


> you know, before any of you ladies gets married, your hubbies-to-be should read this thread to find out what arguments with you will _really_ be like starting, oh, say a couple weeks after the honeymoon is over
> 
> :shocked: :frustrating: :crying:


Whats your future wife going to say when she sees all of your personality changes and avatars? 

you amuse me, I'll give you that, kid.


----------



## HFGE

LyeLye said:


> And why do you think I'm an INFJ? Is it because I don't get distracted by the sight of legos? Or because I'm able to follow through with the plans I make? Just because I'm dependable when I do make plans doesn't mean I actually enjoy having them. No, I'll leave the rigidity to the ISTJs @_Retsu_
> 
> Oh, then what are they? Were all of the ENFPs I've been talking to INTJs? I might actually start liking them all a bit more if that's the case


LyeLye --> Just another hater.

Glad you showed your true colors sooner rather than later.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Whats your future wife going to say when she sees all of your personality changes and avatars?


not to mention multiple gender changes


----------



## LyeLye

Ksilva said:


> But how does INFP differentiate imagination and paranoia if they only live in Fantasy Land?


Well, for starters, our imagination has more to do with unicorns and fairies than believing that a 3-lettered government institutions (e.g., CIA and FBI) is seeking to control their entire will and turn them into robots (lol, INTPs would be ones already if they weren't so lazy). And yes, we're allowed to love unicorns, too @ae1905 (I see you stalking us).

At least you finished asking your question, ENFP. That's more than I've come to expect from you.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> Well, for starters, our imagination has more to do with unicorns and fairies than believing that a 3-lettered government institutions (e.g., CIA and FBI) is seeking to control their entire will and turn them into robots (lol, INTPs would be ones already if they weren't so lazy). And yes, we're allowed to love unicorns, too @_ae1905_ (I see you stalking us).
> 
> At least you finished asking your question, ENFP. That's more than I've come to expect from you.


Arent's there rogue unicorns and evil fairies, INFP? Is everything sugary-sweet-and-one-dimensional in INFParadise? No place for paranoia at all, huh?
I am turning skeptical over here... almost as skeptical and paranoid as INTx's, can INFPs be trusted?!


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> you know, before any of you ladies gets married, your hubbies-to-be should read this thread to find out what arguments with you will _really_ be like starting, oh, say a couple weeks after the honeymoon is over
> 
> :shocked: :frustrating: :crying:


Babe, I swing both ways. Who's to say that'd I'd be married to a hubby and not a lady? Besides, I'm always fun to argue with...well, maybe not argue with, but afterwards I sure am fun


----------



## ae1905

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Whats your future wife going to say when she sees all of your personality changes and avatars?
> 
> you amuse me, I'll give you that, kid.


well, missy, she'll probably take sixteen looks at me and say, "darling, you're my everything!"


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> Babe, I swing both ways. Who's to say that'd I'd be married to a hubby and not a lady? Besides, I'm always fun to argue with...well, maybe not argue with, but afterwards I sure am fun


Who's to say not both?  A whole new way to look at polygamy... well, maybe not new... but you could be having parallel arguments, just like in this thread... would be fun... if only your fragile Fi could handle that much tension, INFP.


----------



## LyeLye

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Arent's there rogue unicorns and evil fairies, INFP? Is everything sugary-sweet-and-one-dimensional in INFParadise? No place for paranoia at all, huh?
> I am turning skeptical over here... almost as skeptical and paranoid as INTx's, can INFPs be trusted?!


No, sugary-sweet-and-one-dimensional would more be your area of expertise, ENFP. I'm not _paranoid_ about rogue unicorns and radical fairies (evil's a bit too one-dimensional), I enjoy them (I'm not as nonsensical as an INTP, imagining things I don't like). Besides, melancholy is such a pleasant experience in comparison, and it's the closest I'll ever get to paranoia.


----------



## Retsu

As a sensor, I am woefully under qualified to take part in the adult conversation. Consider me an eager spectator.


----------



## LyeLye

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Who's to say not both?  A whole new way to look at polygamy... well, maybe not new... but you could be having parallel arguments, just like in this thread... would be fun... if only your fragile Fi could handle that much tension, INFP.


Actually, I am kind of poly. Ha! Yeah, it happens actually...

Well, at least I wouldn't get jealous of having the attention diverted from me, ENFP....


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Can't handle adult conversation?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> No, sugary-sweet-and-one-dimensional would more be your area of expertise, ENFP. I'm not _paranoid_ about rogue unicorns and radical fairies (evil's a bit too one-dimensional), I enjoy them (I'm not as nonsensical as an INTP, imagining things I don't like). Besides, melancholy is such a pleasant experience in comparison, and it's the closest I'll ever get to paranoia.


How do you know that melancholia is more pleasant in comparison to paranoia if you don't get paranoia? Stop lying, INFP!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Can't handle adult conversation?


Define adult, INTP, just want to make sure we are discussing the same species.


----------



## Retsu

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Can't handle adult conversation?


Not at two o'clock in the morning, no. :> and by that I mean philosophical lol 3deep5me that intuitives like about emotions and introspection. It's good to watch but too lazy to offer any useful input.


----------



## LyeLye

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> How do you know that melancholia is more pleasant in comparison to paranoia if you don't get paranoia? Stop lying, INFP!


I don't need to experience being set on fire to know that a bucket of water thrown at me would be a more pleasant experience, ENFP. But I guess you couldn't follow your train of thought to its logical conclusion


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> I don't need to experience being set on fire to know that a bucket of water thrown at me would be a more pleasant experience, ENFP. But I guess you couldn't follow your train of thought to its logical conclusion


That's because you have surely experienced burns before, INFP  
Nice try!


----------



## something987

Retsu said:


> Not at two o'clock in the morning, no. :> and by that I mean philosophical lol 3deep5me that intuitives like about emotions and introspection. It's good to watch but too lazy to offer any useful input.


Aw come on now, don't be jealous that us other types have human emotions


----------



## LyeLye

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> That's because you have surely experienced burns before, INFP
> Nice try!


Hmm, you got me there. Perhaps that was the wrong analogy. Let's switch the "being set on fire" with being bitten by a snake. My logic now is foolproof, ENFP - bet you can't get through


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Ksilva said:


> Aw come on now, don't be jealous that us other types have human emotions


Isn't jealousy a human emotion?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

An enfp would probably argue that neuroticism was a human emotion


----------



## Retsu

Ksilva said:


> Aw come on now, don't be jealous that us other types have human emotions


I have a full emotions processing chip, thank you. Runs at 2.7Ghz, quad core. I am told this is top of the line for an ISTJ, though still woefully inferior to other types.
Better than the INTJ chip, though.


----------



## something987

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Isn't jealousy a human emotion?


Aha! your jealousy got the best of you fellow ENFP, for I was replying to someone above you!

Or perhaps I am misinterpreting!

Must...maintain...enthusiasm...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Ksilva said:


> Aha! your jealousy got the best of you fellow ENFP, for I was replying to someone above you!
> 
> Or perhaps I am misinterpreting!
> 
> Must...maintain...enthusiasm...


Perhaps you are experiencing a human emotion called bewilderment, ENFP?


----------



## an absurd man

ENFP, why is it when I ask you a straightforward question I get a 6th grade essay in return?


----------



## LyeLye

an absurd man said:


> ENFP, why is it when I ask you a straightforward question, I get a 6th grade essay in return?


And why is it that when PerC asks you a straightforward question about your personality, you can't give an answer, Unknown?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

an absurd man said:


> ENFP, why is it when I ask you a straightforward question, I get a 6th grade essay in return?


LOL!  Is that a simple question, INTJ? "Ever since I was a little enfp..."
Why don't you condescend a little less to us mortals and make your questions a little _less simple_, INTJ? 
Might inspire a more inspired response ;P


----------



## daleks_exterminate

LyeLye said:


> And why is it that when PerC asks you a straightforward question about your personality, you can't give an answer, Unknown?


Much like if someone asked you to answer without emotion bleeding off of your sleeve.


----------



## an absurd man

INFP the special snowflake line is very long, but you still have to get in the back



LyeLye said:


> And why is it that when PerC asks you a straightforward question about your personality, you can't give an answer, Unknown?


There, I am making my personality known just for you. :blushed:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Much like if someone asked you to answer without emotion bleeding off of your sleeve.


Are positive emotions bleeding too, INTP?


----------



## Retsu

an absurd man said:


> INFP the special snowflake line is very long, but you still have to get in the back
> 
> 
> There, I am making my personality known just for you. :blushed:


Another sensor... ;0; yaaay 
Save me from all these abstract concepts! And make sure you deflect their feelings, it's too much!


----------



## Retsu

LyeLye said:


> ISTJ, didn't you notice that one of those letters in the word "criticise" doesn't belong? It's "z" darling, not "s." I would've thought that you, being so by the book, would've looked at the dictionary to check before you actually posted that


NO. I'M BRITISH. IT IS REFLECTED IN THE SPELLING OF MY WORDS. YOU'RE THE WRONG ONE. Allcaps
Am I being delightfully anal enough yet?


----------



## an absurd man

Omg ISTJ why you have to be so anal for?


----------



## LyeLye

Retsu said:


> NO. I'M BRITISH. IT IS REFLECTED IN THE SPELLING OF MY WORDS. YOU'RE THE WRONG ONE. Allcaps
> Am I being delightfully anal enough yet?


No, not quite. Keep digging deeper, dear. And ugh, I wondered about that but it just looks so _wrong_.


----------



## Retsu

an absurd man said:


> Omg ISTJ why you have to be so anal for?


Bcuz ur mum


----------



## Retsu

LyeLye said:


> No, not quite. Keep digging deeper, dear. And ugh, I wondered about that but it just looks so _wrong_.


Noah Webster spread lies about spelling to the Americans, and butchered words to make them easier to spell for the colonials. Samuel Johnson is turning in his grave.


----------



## iHeartCats

Retsu said:


> Noah Webster spread lies about spelling to the Americans, and butchered words to make them easier to spell for the colonials. Samuel Johnson is turning in his grave.


N hten i butchyrd dem soem moar


----------



## LyeLye

Retsu said:


> Noah Webster spread lies about spelling to the Americans, and butchered words to make them easier to spell for the colonials.


Only because you British were so inconsistent, dear.


----------



## Retsu

I FIGURED OUT HOW TO MULTIQUOTE AND IT ONLY TOOK THREE YEARS YAAAAAAAY



LyeLye said:


> Only because you British were so inconsistent, dear.


LIES. OUR SPELLINGS ARE FORMULATED TO BE BEAUTIFUL. BEAUTIFUL.



iHeartCats said:


> N hten i butchyrd dem soem moar


at lest u dno forz ur spellin on da colinis. websta shud b burn at steak fo witchcrash.

an y u no batman anymoar


----------



## LyeLye

Retsu said:


> I FIGURED OUT HOW TO MULTIQUOTE AND IT ONLY TOOK THREE YEARS YAAAAAAAY
> 
> LIES. OUR SPELLINGS ARE FORMULATED TO BE BEAUTIFUL. BEAUTIFUL.


Well, if you inform me of how to do that, that would be awesome. Also, how do I attach .gifs?

And no. Sorry to tell you but the English language suffered from inconsistencies due to "the collision of two distinct orthographic systems--those of Old English and Norman French." So you're wrong again, ISTJ.


----------



## iHeartCats

Retsu said:


> Noah Webster spread lies about spelling to the Americans, and butchered words to make them easier to spell for the colonials. Samuel Johnson is turning in his grave.


Iz it tru htat webstr dyctionry doent cntayn byutifl brytish wrdz liek "correct", "incorrect", "proper", "improper", "humorous" ?

If htat tru dat mean htat webstas dyctinry not gud n i dnt liek it, then acualy i liek my own dictynary and my own spelyn betr htan htat impropar dictunary


----------



## iHeartCats

Retsu said:


> an y u no batman anymoar


I no batman anymoar bcaus nobdy aprecyats beyin saevd 4 fre3, so i becaem a sellsword


----------



## Retsu

LyeLye said:


> Well, if you inform me of how to do that, that would be awesome. Also, how do I attach .gifs?
> 
> And no. Sorry to tell you but the English language suffered from inconsistencies due to "the collision of two distinct orthographic systems--those of Old English and Norman French." So you're wrong again, ISTJ.


The button in the bottom right corner of each post, with a plus sign. Click on it, and it'll turn into a tick. Then click another post, then click reply to this thread.

Use an external image host (it tends to whinge a bit if you use uploaded files) and click the tree picture in the post editor. Then click from URL, paste the URL and uncheck reference locally. Then gif.










WHATEVER GAWD LA LA LA LA LA LA I'M NOT LISTENING LA LA LA LA
(but seriously fair enough  bastard French)


----------



## Retsu

@LyeLye it also works across pages  Thank you to my lovely assistant who allowed me to demonstrate.



iHeartCats said:


> Iz it tru htat webstr dyctionry doent cntayn byutifl brytish wrdz liek "correct", "incorrect", "proper", "improper", "humorous" ?
> 
> If htat tru dat mean htat webstas dyctinry not gud n i dnt liek it, then acualy i liek my own dictynary and my own spelyn betr htan htat impropar dictunary


I am uncertain. I am certain it gave rise to the cardinal sin of "could care less", however. IT'S COULDN'T, COULD MEANS YOU CARE A LITTLE BIT. 



iHeartCats said:


> I no batman anymoar bcaus nobdy aprecyats beyin saevd 4 fre3, so i becaem a sellsword


:'( i appreciate you, senpai...


----------



## LyeLye

Retsu said:


> The button in the bottom right corner of each post, with a plus sign. Click on it, and it'll turn into a tick. Then click another post, then click reply to this thread.
> 
> Use an external image host (it tends to whinge a bit if you use uploaded files) and click the tree picture in the post editor. Then click from URL, paste the URL and uncheck reference locally. Then gif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATEVER GAWD LA LA LA LA LA LA I'M NOT LISTENING LA LA LA LA
> (but seriously fair enough  bastard French)


I clicked on it and nothing popped up  I'm technologically incompetent


----------



## Retsu

LyeLye said:


> I clicked on it and nothing popped up  I'm technologically incompetent


It seems to have changed to just being a little white dot in the corner of the speech bubble. Did you click more than one post?

EDIT: added pictorial guide


----------



## iHeartCats

Retsu said:


> [MENTION=94114]
> :'( i appreciate you, senpai...


i cry now :crying:

i needyd 2 rest fram beyn batman a bit, iz hadr lyf, n iz hadr at wrk alsoe, n beyn batman iz evn moar rsponsebility, so nw i jst swordfight n drikn, i mite return to beyn batman soemtiem, but nw i liek jst beyn a sellswrd, iz sympl lyf <3

n i notiec u, u r my fren, k


----------



## LyeLye

LyeLye said:


> I clicked on it and nothing popped up  I'm technologically incompetent





Retsu said:


> It seems to have changed to just being a little white dot in the corner of the speech bubble. Did you click more than one post?


You're saying that I should click the thing that looks like "+ right? In the farthest bottom right of each post, and then it turns into a tick (I don't know what a tick is) and then I click the same button on another post? Because nothing came up when I clicked on "+


----------



## Retsu

LyeLye said:


> I clicked on it and nothing popped up  I'm technologically incompetent





LyeLye said:


> You're saying that I should click the thing that looks like "+ right? In the farthest bottom right of each post, and then it turns into a tick (I don't know what a tick is) and then I click the same button on another post? Because nothing came up when I clicked on "+


Yup. It's a tiny white dot in the corner now. Hard to spot. A tick is... I think you call it a check mark? The thing teachers use when you get good marks and what you put in ballots.
It'll still work, then click another post, then click the big reply to thread.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I left them on.


i think "socks" might serve as a symbol here, i think Daleks has yet to meet someone who knocks her socks off... until then, they remain on.


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i think "socks" might serve as a symbol here, i think Daleks has yet to meet someone who knocks her socks off... until then, they remain on.


Y u INFP now, Flaffy


----------



## SysterMatic

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i think "socks" might serve as a symbol here, i think Daleks has yet to meet someone who knocks her socks off... until then, they remain on.


We need a "SearchaboyforDalek" thread. In alternative we can pick up a fetishist of feet... and socks.


----------



## LyeLye

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i think "socks" might serve as a symbol here, i think Daleks has yet to meet someone who knocks her socks off... until then, they remain on.





LyeLye said:


> I clicked on it and nothing popped up  I'm technologically incompetent





Retsu said:


> It seems to have changed to just being a little white dot in the corner of the speech bubble. Did you click more than one post?
> 
> EDIT: added pictorial guide


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> Y u INFP now, Flaffy


I am mourning the loss of Inver-bear, @iHeartCats.


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I am mourning the loss of Inver-bear, @iHeartCats.


I know iz hadr, I kynd of mys it 2 

Must not cry, I'm a sellsword now, so only the sad face, without tears




Acually i miss the whole Inver avatar from before and not just the bear.


----------



## SysterMatic

He's not dead. He's still alive In my heart. (Now don't go literraly searching in my heart in a physical way. He's not trapped in you don't need to save him. He's just happy to be here with me :ninja: Or at least I'm trying to convince you of this)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Retsu said:


> The button in the bottom right corner of each post, with a plus sign. Click on it, and it'll turn into a tick. Then click another post, then click reply to this thread.
> 
> Use an external image host (it tends to whinge a bit if you use uploaded files) and click the tree picture in the post editor. Then click from URL, paste the URL and uncheck reference locally. Then gif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATEVER GAWD LA LA LA LA LA LA I'M NOT LISTENING LA LA LA LA
> (but seriously fair enough  bastard French)


God, sometimes SiTe is just so beautiful to look at! Clean, clear, helpful, to the point.... aaaahhh! 
(don't you get your nose up and start bossing us all around, now)


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> God, sometimes SiTe is just so beautiful to look at! Clean, clear, helpful, to the point.... aaaahhh!
> (don't you get your nose up and start bossing us all around, now)


I dont feel like bossing around today, so someone else will need to do it, or else you will start to miss it


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> I know iz hadr, I kynd of mys it 2
> 
> Must not cry, I'm a sellsword now, so only the sad face, without tears
> Acually i miss the whole Inver avatar from before and not just the bear.


Sure, but the bear was slaughtered due to your exceptional window-smashing skills and fear of darkness, cat-my-ass...

life is not fair...
that poor innocent bear...
is now gone...
my fluffy heart is in despair...


----------



## Retsu

iHeartCats said:


> I dont feel like bossing around today, so someone else will need to do it, or else you will start to miss it


Y u unknown personality nao 
Well I have been complimented, so my ego is satiated., I shall boss around when a person does a thing wrong. :3


----------



## SysterMatic

iHeartCats said:


> Acually i miss the whole Inver avatar from before and not just the bear.


I KNOW I KNOW BUT IF I DON'T PUT THE RAINBOW IN EVERY FU******* PLACE THEY CONTINUE TO TELL ME I'M NOT AN ENFP :shocked: 
What can I do Katty? I'm hopeless!
And I kinda need another rainbow now.. It's like a curse


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Sure, but the bear was slaughtered due to your exceptional window-smashing skills and fear of darkness, cat-my-ass...
> 
> life is not fair...
> that poor innocent bear...
> is now gone...
> my fluffy heart is in despair...


I _would_ tell you what to do to feel better, but I still dont feel like bossing around right now, so you'll need to come up with your own solution this time, I'm sorry.


----------



## iHeartCats

Inver said:


> I KNOW I KNOW BUT IF I DON'T PUT THE RAINBOW IN EVERY FU******* PLACE THEY CONTINUE TO TELL ME I'M NOT AN ENFP :shocked:
> What can I do Katty? I'm hopeless!


I SAY BRING THAT AVATAR BACK AND WRITE "F U I'M ENFP" IN YOUR SIGNATURE (allcaps dont correct plz)


----------



## SysterMatic

iHeartCats said:


> I SAY BRING THAT AVATAR BACK AND WRITE "F U I'M ENFP" IN YOUR SIGNATURE (allcaps dont correct plz)


You opened to me a new window, litteraly.







I'm surprised that you have not smashed even this one...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> I _would_ tell you what to do to feel better, but I still dont feel like bossing around right now, so you'll need to come up with your own solution this time, I'm sorry.


no worries, "i was born and bred in the briar patch"
Brer Rabbit and the ********: From Brer Rabbit at Americanfolklore.net


----------



## Retsu

inver said:


> i know i know but if i don't put the rainbow in every fu******* place they continue to tell me i'm not an enfp :shocked:
> What can i do katty? I'm hopeless!
> and i kinda need another rainbow now.. It's like a curse


yay crappy rukia drawing


----------



## SysterMatic

Retsu said:


> yay crappy rukia drawing


CRAPPY? YOUR SENSE OF ART IT'S THIS BAD?! (I love you Retsu sama <3)


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> no worries, "i was born and bred in the briar patch"
> Brer Rabbit and the ********: From Brer Rabbit at Americanfolklore.net


So what are you ESFJ now, Flaffy? Be an ESFJ then, I won't even ask you why, I'm a drunk sellsword now and I aint got a single care in the world.


----------



## iHeartCats

Inver said:


> CRAPPY? YOUR SENSE OF ART IT'S THIS BAD?! (I love you Retsu sama <3)


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Inver's avatar is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll drink to this occasion now.


----------



## SysterMatic

iHeartCats said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Inver's avatar is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll drink to this occasion now.


What drink daily a sellsword? Blood?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> So what are you ESFJ now, Flaffy? Be an ESFJ then, I won't even ask you why, I'm a drunk sellsword now and I aint got a single care in the world.


no, i am quite happily consumed by melancholia, contemplating the consequences of eating my nose (thanks, @Inver!)


----------



## SysterMatic

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> no, i am quite happily consumed by melancholia, contemplating the consequences of eating my nose (thanks, @Inver!)


No problem. Just make sure you'll never invite a monkey in your avatar ^^


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Inver said:


> No problem. Just make sure you'll never invite a monkey in your avatar ^^


i am afraid, it's more complicated than that, inver... i am afraid i AM the monkey....


----------



## iHeartCats

Inver said:


> What drink daily a sellsword? Blood?


Haven't you seen Game of Thrones, Inver? Bronn in my avatar is a sellsword and likes to drink alcohol, now if you're interested you can see a legendary Bronn scene 1:40 in this video:






You'll need to click the above link to watch it on Youtube but nevermind


----------



## SysterMatic

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i am afraid, it's more complicated than that, inver... i am afraid i AM the monkey....


So there you are, King Kong ^^ I've been searching for you this whole time. You've left your (YOU SAY WHAT THING) another time in the guest room. I've never seen a face so upset when THEY have seen THAT. You've done it hard this time, Kong!


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i am afraid, it's more complicated than that, inver... i am afraid i AM the monkey....


Don't go INFJ on me now, Flaffy (this is only a friendly request, not a command)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> Don't go INFJ on me now, Flaffy (this is only a friendly request, not a command)


dearest, i think it's best for you to stick to cats, you seem a bit lost and bewildered in the various NF breeds


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> dearest, i think it's best for you to stick to cats, you seem a bit lost and bewildered in the various NF breeds


Fine, have it your way, Flaffy....... You're a monkey.


----------



## SysterMatic

We have bear, cats and monkey. What do we need now?


----------



## iHeartCats

Inver said:


> We have bear, cats and monkey. What do we need now?


A habitat?


----------



## SysterMatic

iHeartCats said:


> A habitat?


What about squad uniforms? I want to be the blue or red rangers


----------



## iHeartCats

Inver said:


> What about squad uniforms? I want to be the blue or red rangers


I'm a sellsword now, so I'll be wearing only shirts and pants in neutral colors, a sword, an armor and my dik....... but y'all can pick some uniforms for yourselves and we can still fight on the same side


----------



## Retsu

I support wearing these.


----------



## SysterMatic

Retsu said:


> I support wearing these.


SO SEXA Now I've to try something that fit me LET'S SEEE... HUNM;
Ah the uniforms of daleks is this:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

No, my socks are white knee highs  they're the only kind your mom likes...


----------



## SysterMatic

Daleks_exterminate said:


> No, my socks are white knee highs  they're the only kind your mom likes...


Oh thank you for the advice. The next time I don't want her to be hungry with me I'll try to put them on 
And who know what will happen..!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Errrr what just happened there?


----------



## iHeartCats

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Errrr what just happened there?


My shot at it would be, Google translate.


----------



## SysterMatic

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Errrr what just happened there?


It's just.... It's just that 3 posts ago I had 333 posts... I'm melancholic about them :crying: Now I understand what have changed Flaffy :sad:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Errrr what just happened there?


Reminds me... a French friend just arrived in USA, was moving into a new apt, and needed more hangers... so she went to a Bed,Bath&Beyond and asked for hookers


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Inver said:


> It's just.... It's just that 3 posts ago I had 333 posts... I'm melancholic about them :crying: Now I understand what have changed Flaffy :sad:


 @Inver, i believe you might have meant "angry" not "hungry"


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Inver said:


> But i'm honest I swear :frustrating:


Of course you are, but you resurrected the bear, you monster, you


----------



## an absurd man

Look there ENFP! A distraction!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

an absurd man said:


> Look there ENFP! A distraction!


Nice try!  I won't be one of your next 5 campers ;P


----------



## an absurd man

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Nice try!  I won't be one of your next 5 campers ;P




But I'm hungry. Get in mah belly!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

an absurd man said:


> But I'm hungry. Get in mah belly!


no. 
go find @CupcakesRDaBestBruv, she just ate a hippo -- sounds like a 2 for 1 deal.... and given her avatar -- that's 4 in one! ;P


----------



## Bassmasterzac

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Poor ESTP, comes to a thread that looks like an adrenaline promise land, only to discover INFP bonding
> *holds your hand* patience is a virtue... breaaaaaaathe.


Uses ESTP's weakness against them. How rude....


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Bassmasterzac said:


> Uses ESTP's weakness against them. How rude....


Aw...  adorable! A self-conscious ESTP? Not gullible enough to believe it.
Your Se Ti is not working properly today, wrong button! )


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

INFP?
You feel too much.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> INFP?
> You feel too much.


You wouldn't know.


----------



## Bassmasterzac

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Aw...  adorable! A self-conscious ESTP? Not gullible enough to believe it.
> Your Se Ti is not working properly today, wrong button! )


Stop it! I came here to insult and be insulted not to be pacified


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Do the monkey.
"Doer"


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Bassmasterzac said:


> Stop it! I came here to insult and be insulted not to be pacified


well you seem upset, not calm... so stop your irrelevant whining and smack me already


----------



## LyeLye

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> INFP?
> You feel too much.


So we're going for the easy and unimaginative hits, eh?

Two can play at that game.

You argue too much, you get bored too easily, and you're too insensitive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> So we're going for the easy and unimaginative hits, eh?
> 
> Two can at that game.
> 
> You argue too much, you get bored too easily, and you're too insensitive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


re: easy hits

"OUCH! That tickles!" )))


----------



## Bassmasterzac

a


----------



## Bassmasterzac

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> well you seem upset, not calm... so stop your irrelevant whining and smack me already


I would, but you'd take it too personally


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Just do it.


----------



## SingingMassacre

LyeLye said:


> So we're going for the easy and unimaginative hits, eh?
> 
> Two can at that game.
> 
> You argue too much, you get bored too easily, and you're too insensitive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...She... SHE SEES THE QUALITIES OF AN ENTP! -rejoices and throws rice everywhere-


----------



## Bassmasterzac

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Just do it.


I'd love to get into this, but you most likely won't follow through with it


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Bassmasterzac said:


> I'd love to get into this, but you most likely won't follow through with it


Neither will you  So let's have fun while it lasts...?


----------



## Bassmasterzac

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Neither will you  So let's have fun while it lasts...?


Where have you been? Daydreaming again? Let's not be TOO unrealistic here!


----------



## Retsu

Bassmasterzac said:


> Where have you been? Daydreaming again? Let's not be TOO unrealistic here!











This is how she looks right now.









dis is u


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

where is @Inver? let's go scare the ESTP to death!


----------



## SysterMatic

You are strabic FLAFFY You can't go do war in this status


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Inver said:


> You are strabic FLAFFY You can't go do war in this status


what is strabic?


----------



## Retsu

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> where is @_Inver_? let's go scare the ESTP to death!











IF THIS DOESN'T SCARE HIM I DON'T KNOW WHAT WILL


----------



## SysterMatic

Your photo. What are you looking at?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Inver said:


> Your photo. What are you looking at?


that's my "default" blank stare, i am not actively looking at anything at the moment.


----------



## Retsu

inver said:


> your photo. What are you looking at?


ur face


----------



## SysterMatic

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> that's my "default" blank stare, i am not actively looking at anything at the moment.


You're sleeping with open eyes don't you?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Bassmasterzac said:


> Where have you been? Daydreaming again? Let's not be TOO unrealistic here!


ESTP, I think you can relax and take off the gas mask. Life in full throttle is not going to happen, unless you actually attack.


----------



## something987

Damn you guys need to stop changing your avatars, I am getting confused here...


----------



## Bassmasterzac

Retsu said:


> IF THIS DOESN'T SCARE HIM I DON'T KNOW WHAT WILL


Got my game face on


----------



## SysterMatic

Ksilva said:


> Damn you guys need to stop changing your avatars, I am getting confused here...


I sell avatar. You have a problem with my job?


----------



## Bassmasterzac

Retsu said:


> IF THIS DOESN'T SCARE HIM I DON'T KNOW WHAT WILL


Got my game face on


----------



## Retsu

Bassmasterzac said:


> Got my game face on


lol, we must fight


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Bassmasterzac said:


> Got my game face on
> 
> View attachment 163722


here's what you are missing


----------



## Bassmasterzac

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> here's what you are missing


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> here's what you are missing


are ya gonna call ESTP Axel Rose, now, INFP?


----------



## Bassmasterzac

ae1905 said:


> are ya gonna call ESTP Axel Rose, now, INFP?


I'm a rock star what can I say?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

SingingMassacre said:


> It's in his back?! Oh dear. I wonder if that's painful :c


haha... forgive me, BAGGGGGG


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

SingingMassacre said:


> ENFJ, don't you see I'm doing that? I'm getting off my butt to go to Gamestop! That's a lot of work, a whole five minutes away :<


See, you are not criticizing... you are just being slippery...


----------



## LyeLye

@ae1905

Wait, what? Now you too?! *exasperated sigh* You're an ENFJ now, not an ENFP? Now I'm going to have to read up on a new Type again *another sigh of exasperation*


----------



## ae1905

SingingMassacre said:


> ENFJ, don't you see I'm doing that? I'm getting off my butt to go to Gamestop! That's a lot of work, a whole five minutes away :<


bdbdbdbdbdb dat's all folks!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> who's not where, INFP??? I'm here! You have to get your head out of the clouds and come back down and join us so we can help you.


Let's save YOU, ENFJ?  It seems that you invest so much time in others, you completely neglect your own personal development. You are not a secretary, ENFJ, you have great potential, and a great *personal* ambition, right?


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> @ae1905
> 
> Wait, what? Now you too?! *exasperated sigh* You're an ENFJ now, not an ENFP? Now I'm going to have to read up on a new Type again *another sigh of exasperation*


that's just like an INFP, too busy dreaming of who knows what and forgetting her homework...this is MBTI 101, INFP...where has _your_ head been?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> that's just like an INFP, too busy dreaming of who knows what and forgetting her homework...this is MBTI 101, INFP...where has _your_ head been?


Hey, hey, ENFJ -- speaking of MBTI 101, don't you know that Fi thrives on *positive* reinforcement, not negative like Ti would ??!! 
Get in shape, if you insist on Jesus-plowing through PerC.


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Let's save YOU, ENFJ?  It seems that you invest so much time in others, you completely neglect your own personal development. You are not a secretary, ENFJ, you have great potential, and a great *personal* ambition, right?


but my ambition is to help _you_, INFP!...and that selflessness of yours is just the place to start...you need to focus more on your needs, identify realistic goals, and develop a plan to achieve them...I can see you have _great_ potential, but you just need to be a _little_ more practical but I know you can do it!


----------



## geraldineL

@ae1905 

I kinda wanted to join in on the criticism, but I'm highly allergic to ENFJ waterworks...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> but my ambition is to help _you_, INFP!...and that selflessness of yours is just the place to start...you need to focus more on your needs, identify realistic goals, and develop a plan to achieve them...I can see you have _great_ potential, but you just need to be a _little_ more practical but I know you can do it!


Much better!  Congratulations, you are a fast learner, ENFJ! 
Don't stop there, though... keep pushing yourself!


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Hey, hey, ENFJ -- speaking of MBTI 101, don't you know that Fi thrives on *positive* reinforcement, not negative like Ti would ??!!
> Get in shape, if you insist on Jesus-plowing through PerC.


OK, INFP, that's a _very good_ point...is that positive enough? 

but even Fi needs a little nudge sometimes to help it focus on the task at hand (and this _is_ a _criticize the type_ thread!)


----------



## ae1905

geraldineL said:


> @ae1905
> 
> I kinda wanted to join in on the criticism, but I'm highly allergic to ENFJ waterworks...


I'm afraid you may have to join that other INFP in MBTI remedial class because it's INFP Fluffy here who is lil Ms CryAlot...I'm an NJ, I can control my emotions


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> OK, INFP, that's a _very good_ point...is that positive enough?
> 
> but even Fi needs a little nudge sometimes to help it focus on the task at hand (and this _is_ a _criticize the type_ thread!)


Choose your battles, ENFJ -- do you want to be Fe-rule-consistent or Ni-effective?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> I'm afraid you may have to join that other INFP in MBTI remedial class because it's INFP Fluffy here who is lil Ms CryAlot...I'm an NJ, I can control my emotions


Hey... I can hear you... you are affecting my feelings... not that fast of a learner... I think too highly of people.

@*geraldineL *No worries, hon, I can control my feelings too.. for a while that is...until the bubble bursts... but then when it does burst - it's an exciting freak show, Bellagio fountains gone rogue - you might actually enjoy it. ;P


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Choose you battles, ENFJ -- do you want to be Fe-rule-consistent or Ni-effective?


battle?...this isn't a battle, INFP...we're all here to help each other...and if _you've_ done your homework then you'll know I'm Fe-Ni so I use _both_ functions together...I'm afraid you still have your head elsewhere, INFP...you really must bring yourself around or you'll never realize your full potential, and that would be such a loss for all of us!


----------



## ae1905

hey, I see Axel hit-and-run Rose is back again...hey Axe, ready to grind, big boy?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> battle?...this isn't a battle, INFP...we're all here to help each other...and if _you've_ done your homework then you'll know I'm Fe-Ni so I use _both_ function together...I'm afraid you still have your head elsewhere, INFP...you really must bring yourself around or you'll never realize your full potential, and that would be such a loss for all of us!


I must nothing


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> that's just like an INFP, too busy dreaming of who knows what and forgetting her homework...this is MBTI 101, INFP...where has _your_ head been?


Umm, my head's been with the unicorns that you've abandoned? Heh, from the little I've read you're equally as sensitive and idealistic as any INFP.


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I must nothing


is this what happened to Jesus?...oh dear god...:frustrating:

and poor Axe ran again, and this time without hitting anything...ESTPs, yikes


----------



## Wellsy

LyeLye said:


> Umm, my head's been with the unicorns that you've abandoned? Heh, from the little I've read you're equally as sensitive and idealistic as any INFP.


Everyone knows INFPs don't do anything productive and just daydream.
Get a job hippy.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wellsy said:


> Everyone knows INFPs don't do anything productive and just daydream.
> Get a job hippy.


*pats Wellsy on the fuzzy back* -- it's ok, honey, it's ok to be yourself, don't let them get to you... nobody can make you feel inferior without your consent, not even an ENFJ.


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> Umm, my head's been with the unicorns that you've abandoned? Heh, from the little I've read you're equally as sensitive and idealistic as any INFP.


no, not abandoned, dear..._saved_...I worked intensively with him for a week and helped him find his true unicorn self...so now I'm off to fulfil my life's mission and help others...and I _am_ sensitive and sorta idealistic, too, but I'm a judger so I'm more down-to-earth and proactive...and I know you love to read big books and imagine all kinds of new and wonderful things, but you can't believe everything you read, INFP...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> Umm, my head's been with the unicorns that you've abandoned? Heh, from the little I've read you're equally as sensitive and idealistic as any INFP.


you are contradicting yourself, hon. would a sensitive INFP abandon a unicorn in need, and "for the greater good" too!?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> no, not abandoned, dear..._saved_...I worked intensively with him for a week and helped him find his true unicorn self...so now I'm off to fulfil my life's mission and help others...and I _am_ sensitive and sorta idealistic, too, but I'm a judger so I'm more down-to-earth and proactive...and I know you love to read big books and imagine all kinds of new and wonderful things, but you can't believe everything you read, INFP...


yeah... like the statement above!

"save" in every friggin post, you sound like a coupon clipper! STAHP IT!


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> no, not abandoned, dear..._saved_...I worked intensively with him for a week and helped him find his true unicorn self...so now I'm off to fulfil my life's mission and help others...and I _am_ sensitive and sorta idealistic, too, but I'm a judger so I'm more down-to-earth and proactive...and I know you love to read big books and imagine all kinds of new and wonderful things, but you can't believe everything you read, INFP...


Proactive? That's not what I read...I read that you ENFJs have difficulty making decisions...doesn't sound real proactive to me


----------



## ae1905

I'm starting to see why some people find ENFJs overbearing! 

"come here my pretties, let me save your little souls!"


----------



## LyeLye

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> you are contradicting yourself, hon. would a sensitive INFP abandon a unicorn in need, and "for the greater good" too!?


Good point, good point. However, the profile I read said ENFJs _really, really_ hate criticism. I wonder if that's the reason he was absent for an entire day?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> I'm starting to see why some people find ENFJs overbearing!
> 
> "come here my pretties, let me save your little souls!"


grrrrr... you need us more than we need you, don't you see ENFJ? Fi is self-sufficient, Fe is dependent on others.


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> Proactive? That's not what I read...I read that you ENFJs have difficulty making decisions...doesn't sound real proactive to me


no, dear, I don't know where you read _that_, but our Fe and Ni give us a great feeling for people, and combined with Se which lets us pick up little clues in the moment, we can really put people at ease and get them to open up...then when we listen to their stories we gain a great understanding of them and their problems, so we can quickly see how they can be helped...we don't have any problems deciding what needs to be done


----------



## IsamuSDF7

ESFJ--I know nothing about you. _Burn! _


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> grrrrr... you need us more than we need you, don't you see ENFJ? Fi is self-sufficient, Fe is dependent on others.


but Fi gets lost when it isn't grounded in an extroverted judging function like Fe or Te, and your Te is _far_ too inferior to be of much use...that's why you have your heads in the clouds most of the time


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> no, dear, I don't know where you read _that_, but our Fe and Ni give us a great feeling for people, and combined with Se which lets us pick up little clues in the moment, we can really put people at ease and get them to open up...then when we listen to their stories we gain a great understanding of them and their problems, so we can quickly see how they can be helped...we don't have any problems deciding what needs to be done


OK, prove it, read me fortune-teller  Don't you be trying to lull me into submission...


----------



## ae1905

Michael Ford said:


> ESFJ--I know nothing about you. _Burn! _


you're right, INTP, cuz I'm _*not*_ an ESFJ--I'm an E*N*FJ


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> but Fi gets lost when it isn't grounded in an extroverted judging function like Fe or Te, and your Te is _far_ too inferior to be of much use...that's why you have your heads in the clouds most of the time


My Te is not that bad, actually, we are on speaking terms.


----------



## IsamuSDF7

ae1905 said:


> you're right, INTP, cuz I'm _*not*_ an ESFJ--I'm an E*N*FJ


I didn't take the time to read. And I still don't. _Burn!_


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> OK, prove it, read me fortune-teller


INFP!...my your feisty, aren't you?...so out of character!...have you had a bad day?


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> no, dear, I don't know where you read _that_, but our Fe and Ni give us a great feeling for people, and combined with Se which lets us pick up little clues in the moment, we can really put people at ease and get them to open up...then when we listen to their stories we gain a great understanding of them and their problems, so we can quickly see how they can be helped...we don't have any problems deciding what needs to be done


Uh huh. Well, the professionals disagree:
-May find it difficult to make tough decisions. Due to their altruism and sensitivity, ENFJs are likely to struggle with decisions involving hard choices. They may waver between different options, unable to stop thinking about all the possible consequences ENFJ strengths and weaknesses | 16 Personality Types
-An ENFJ who has not developed their Feeling side may have difficulty making good decisions, and may rely heavily on other people in decision-making processes
Portrait of an ENFJ


----------



## ae1905

Michael Ford said:


> I didn't take the time to read. And I still don't. _Burn!_


I don't think that was a mistake, INTP...I think _subconsciously_ you are searching for your _anima_, _ESFJ_, and _that's_ why you misread my type

not surprisingly, you need some help, too--won't you stay and play?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> INFP!...my your feisty, aren't you?...so out of character!...have you had a bad day?


No, I am having a marvelous day  
Try to ambush my Fi and feistiness you get.

so, not that insightful after-all, are we?


----------



## IsamuSDF7

ae1905 said:


> I don't think that was a mistake, INTP...I think _subconsciously_ you are searching for your _anima_, _ESFJ_, and _that's_ why you misread my type
> 
> not surprisingly, you need some help, too--won't you stay and play?


My god--why yes--Tea for 2?


----------



## Bassmasterzac

ae1905 said:


> whatever ya say, Axeman, but how come you keep hittin and runnin away?...you're supposed to be ESTP _risk taker_...stay and fight the fire like a true STP!


Because I, uhh... I got distracted that's why..


----------



## LyeLye

-Alpha- said:


> Since when?


Darling, I might daydream but I've never actually confused it with reality...Actually, I think that's my problem. Life would be so much more interesting if it matched what was in my head. Instead, it just leaves this longing for disassociation, you know? But again, maybe you don't. Empathy was never your strong point.


----------



## Epicglitch

Ignore this post


----------



## LyeLye

Michael Ford said:


> But look in the mirror (candle lit by candelabra, no doubt--watch, don't burn yourself with wax. Oh wait, yes--drip the wax. Oh god. What a mess you're making. Yes. The wax is drip--dripping. Remember when we were warm like that. By the beach. That sand in your toes. While you're in here, draw a bath. Hurry!). But look in the mirror... you _are_ a fairy!


Not gonna lie. Was pretty impressed with that and I really enjoyed the conclusion


----------



## Epicglitch

Hey INFP... How are you even still alive. I thought you would have drowned in your own tears by now.


----------



## ae1905

Michael Ford said:


> I work strictly on contingency. This isn't some pro rata game. I want somehow structured indecency.


life is all a game, 
but NTP don't know it.
you have no choice to play, 
the rules you gotta own it


edit: it's getting late for me so I'm signing off; MF, if ya wanna play some more, come back tomorrow


----------



## ae1905

Bassmasterzac said:


> Because I, uhh... I got distracted that's why..


distracted?...by what?...a con game?


----------



## LyeLye

Epicglitch said:


> Ignore this post


Nope, still here. I use my tears for floatation devices, of course. I'm surprised you were actually able to write a complete thought _and_ post it. Congrats, dear, on finishing something for the first time in your life.


----------



## IsamuSDF7

[deleted, because I'm an assbutt]


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Epicglitch said:


> Ignore this post


don't worry, they will, dear.


----------



## LyeLye

Daleks_exterminate said:


> don't worry, they will, dear.


It looks like you're no longer special here, INTP....


----------



## ae1905

Michael Ford said:


> You should know--Nowadays it pays to be normal, _but you can't afford it. _


conforming is a price too dear to be paid, I could be Bill Gates and I still wouldn't pay


----------



## daleks_exterminate

LyeLye said:


> It looks like you're no longer special here, INTP....


I'll gladly share the floor with my intp brothers & sisters...


----------



## Bassmasterzac

ae1905 said:


> distracted?...by what?...a con game?


Oh, what's next? You gonna call me a used car salesman?  at least I'm not a pushover


----------



## Epicglitch

Bassmasterzac said:


> Oh, what's next? You gonna call me a used car salesman?  at least I'm not a pushover


Wow... you actually have a job, I thought you just drink and party all day.


----------



## LyeLye

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I'll gladly share the floor with my intp brothers & sisters...


Tell me, which one of you is still living with your mother in the basement? It's time to grow up now and start being an INTJ.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

@Epicglitch Yo, you're an FP gone bad, you think you're all genius but you don't move, you're ironclad. You see a bunch of lines but I read between them, Your type is that lazy guy who thinks it's freedom


----------



## IsamuSDF7

ae1905 said:


> conforming is a price too dear to be paid, I could be Bill Gates and I still wouldn't pay


[deleted, because I'm an asshole]


----------



## -Alpha-

LyeLye said:


> Tell me, which one of you is still living with your mother in the basement? It's time to grow up now and start being an INTJ.


BEST

Smartest thing any INFP has ever said in the history of any INFP ever.

So correct that every other INFP is now mistyped. This is the only correctly typed one.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

LyeLye said:


> Tell me, which one of you is still living with your mother in the basement? It's time to grow up now and start being an INTJ.


When ever you become an infj.


----------



## LyeLye

-Alpha- said:


> BEST
> 
> Smartest thing any INFP has ever said in the history of any INFP ever.
> 
> So correct that every other INFP is now mistyped. This is the only correctly typed one.


Aw, thanks, dear. Was that compliment painful to give? Is that why you had to add that weak backhand with it?


----------



## Bassmasterzac

Epicglitch said:


> Wow... you actually have a job, I thought you just drink and party all day.


Hey, at least I get out with people!


----------



## -Alpha-

LyeLye said:


> Aw, thanks, dear. Was that compliment painful to give? Is that why you had to add that weak backhand with it?


I... Just wanted to flirt with the pretty INFP girls...


----------



## LyeLye

Daleks_exterminate said:


> When ever you become an infj.


Eh. I swing back and forth on P and J - but I prefer a life of less rigidity. Besides, I plan and do. I just plan and do _everything_, and then abandon it when it's close to finished :/ But hey, at least my "almost finished" is better than your "never started."


----------



## Chest

-Alpha- said:


> I... Just wanted to flirt with the pretty INFP girls...


you have the same post count as I do...that's somewhat scary

(I'm INFP)


----------



## daleks_exterminate

LyeLye said:


> Eh. I swing back and forth on P and J - but I prefer a life of less rigidity. Besides, I plan and do. I just plan and do _everything_, and then abandon it when it's close to finished :/ But hey, at least my "almost finished" is better than your "never started."


dearie, you don't know me. You have no idea what I'm capable of or what I've stared and completed. I haven't lived with my family sense I was 18  I have more drive than some intj's that I know. I'm not rigid. I def lead with Ti though.


----------



## LyeLye

-Alpha- said:


> I... Just wanted to flirt with the pretty INFP girls...


Aww! Now I actually feel bad :sad:

Here, I'll teach you how to flirt and give out compliments *slams big book of compliments down between us* "Ahem. Let's start with the first one. INFPs are the best Type ever..."


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

LyeLye said:


> Aww! Now I actually feel bad :sad:
> 
> Here, I'll teach you how to flirt and give out compliments *slams big book of compliments down between us* "Ahem. Let's start with the first one. INFPs are the best Type ever..."



Ever? Bahahahahahahaha


----------



## LyeLye

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Ever? Bahahahahahahaha


I'm confused. Is "Bahahahahaha" Unknown speak for "so true"? Either way, reveal yourself. Play the game fair now.


----------



## LyeLye

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Really? Cool!  What do you do with them?


. I never saw this post, sorry! Haha, I do nothing to them, of course! 
Actually, after his organ breaks off, I eat him, but no one has to know, right?


----------



## Epicglitch

Hey, @LyeLye, how many times have you cried during this thread?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## LyeLye

Epicglitch said:


> Hey, @LyeLye, how many times have you cried during this thread?


Not as many times as whatever you wanted to say became irrelevant before you could post.


----------



## -Alpha-

So, like 7 times or so?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

LyeLye said:


> I'm confused. Is "Bahahahahaha" Unknown speak for "so true"?


Yeah maybe so, I've no evidence to prove otherwise.

I'd rather the book remained upon a shelf, no slamming anything down but instead we whisper into one anther's ear. I'll softly tell you how much INFPs are the best type but no matter how tortuous I'll sign no confessions LOL.


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> sounds dangerous!...what does it mean?


Ah! I didn't see this post either! I'm sorry I let you guys down :sad:

Umm, I actually don't know...apparently 4w3 SXs are possibly the most dramatic/emotional of the variants...Relationships with us tend to be passionate and...volatile. Can perhaps react viciously when put on the defensive, I think. *shrugs* I think I'm a nice person but I can be, admittedly, spirited at times. I think it's part of my charm


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> Ah! I didn't see this post either! I'm sorry I let you guys down :sad:
> 
> Umm, I actually don't know...apparently 4w3 SXs are possibly the most dramatic/emotional of the variants...Relationships with us tend to be passionate and...volatile. Can perhaps react viciously when put on the defensive, I think. *shrugs* I think I'm a nice person but I can be, admittedly, spirited at times. I think it's part of my charm


Spirited you say? Something along these lines? 
California ex-wife sentenced for cutting off husband's penis - CNN.com


----------



## Chiaroscuro

LyeLye said:


> Ah! I didn't see this post either! I'm sorry I let you guys down :sad:
> 
> Umm, I actually don't know...apparently 4w3 SXs are possibly the most dramatic/emotional of the variants...Relationships with us tend to be passionate and...volatile. Can perhaps react viciously when put on the defensive, I think. *shrugs* I think I'm a nice person but I can be, admittedly, spirited at times. I think it's part of my charm


I guess just try not to think so much, it's not your strongest suit.


----------



## -Alpha-

Chiaroscuro said:


> I guess just try not to think so much, it's not your strongest suit.


It's not really your's either. Quote more text books, nerd. Compensating for intellectual shallowness much?


----------



## -Alpha-

-Alpha- said:


> It's not really your's either. Quote more text books, nerd. Compensating for intellectual shallowness much?


Yeah, well. You're dumb!


----------



## -Alpha-

Nuh uh!


----------



## FX

Oh, dear. You're talking to yourself again, INTJ. Are you feeling lonely?

Wait, never mind. I already know the answer to that one.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

-Alpha- said:


> It's not really your's either. Quote more text books, nerd. Compensating for intellectual shallowness much?


I'm going to pretend you didn't write your's, are you sure you are an INTJ? Don't think a real INTJ would call someone a nerd!


----------



## -Alpha-

Chiaroscuro said:


> I'm going to pretend you didn't write your's, are you sure you are an INTJ? Don't think a real INTJ would call someone a nerd!


They would if they were a nerd.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

-Alpha- said:


> They would if they were a nerd.


If they themselves were a nerd? Probably. Takes one to know one kind of thing. :wink:


----------



## LyeLye

Chiaroscuro said:


> I guess just try not to think so much, it's not your strongest suit.


Oh? Do you disagree, dear?


----------



## Chiaroscuro

LyeLye said:


> Oh? Do you disagree, dear?


No, honey. I just hate to see you beat yourself up.


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> is too lazy to read about ISTPs.


Am too lazy to read about ISTPs _and_ give them orders.....

Aaaah, the joy of slacking, drinking and being handy with sharp objects (the last one of the three I actually did yesterday at work). I feel like I'm on holiday. Being a sellsword rocks.


----------



## Epicglitch

There needs to be a rule that says no unknowns on this thread... They always screw it up.


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> not really a unicorns and rainbows type of person


And that when I actually started to believe you were ENFP.


----------



## LyeLye

Chiaroscuro said:


> No, honey. I just hate to see you beat yourself up.


You don't want me to criticize myself so you criticize me? Is that because you think that you have a monopoly on criticism?


----------



## iHeartCats

Bassmasterzac said:


> Comes to an insult thread and is unable to actually insult someone


Aren't _you_ the one who is supposed to bring some adrenaline to the table, ESTP?


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Of course you are, but you resurrected the bear, you monster, you


First you want me to rescue the bear, then you complain when it gets killed, then you cry and say you want the bear back, and when the bear is back you complain about it being resurrected.......

Which is the MBTI type that always complains? You are that one


----------



## iHeartCats

Bassmasterzac said:


> I'd love to get into this, but you most likely won't follow through with it


If you are truly an ESTP, you don't need anyone to follow through, you should be self-sufficient in your careless hyperactive adrenaline mania, or you are not really an ESTP. You can't be grandma _and_ grandpa at the same time, "ESTP".


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> OK, but you said the Sx variant has the least patience, but you're not Sx: so how does variants explain _your_ impatience?


What i meant to say is this: I am only an SP/sx, which means that I am actually not that impatient, as I always distance myself for self-preservation, which in turn means that maybe it is you who is not keeping up? 
After all, ENFJs are not the most flexible type.


----------



## iHeartCats

Retsu said:


> This is how she looks right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dis is u


byutiful <3
u iz byutiful, Flaffy @FluffyTheAnarchist


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> First you want me to rescue the bear, then you complain when it gets killed, then you cry and say you want the bear back, and when the bear is back you complain about it being resurrected.......
> 
> Which is the MBTI type that always complains? You are that one


wait a minute, wait a minute...

all of this is completely irrelevant to the point i was making. @Inver claimed she was ruthless and tough, she proceeded to resurrect her uber-tough psychotic avatar  as proof, but failed to see that by bringing it back she was shooting her "toughness" in the foot, as she was undoing the very thing that gave her alleged toughness any weight (she resurrected the slaughtered bear).


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> wait a minute, wait a minute...
> 
> all of this is completely irrelevant to the point i was making. @Inver claimed she was ruthless and tough, she proceeded to resurrect her uber-tough psychotic avatar  as proof, but failed to see that by bringing it back she was shooting her "toughness" in the foot, as she was undoing the very thing that gave her alleged toughness any weight (she resurrected the slaughtered bear).


You are writing some serious philosophy here INFP, but I don't care, I'm drinking and banging right now.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> You are writing some serious philosophy here INFP, but I don't care, I'm drinking and banging right now.


...and apparently responding to my post  not envying your partner...


----------



## Retsu

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ...and apparently responding to my post  not envying your partner...


She's got a talent, to be sure.


----------



## iHeartCats

Epicglitch said:


> There needs to be a rule that says no unknowns on this thread... They always screw it up.


I almost wanted to explain something to you now, but don't feel like it because I'm still being carefree drinking and banging, and you can't even criticize me properly since you don't know my MBTI, and I am enjoying that fact right now, INTP.


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ...and apparently responding to my post  not envying your partner...


I am unknown personality now, INFP, so you can't know if I can multitask or not, you can only assume.


----------



## Loaf

LyeLye said:


> I did! It just didn't seem like there was that much to work with:
> 
> -Living entirely in the present, they have difficulty with long-term commitments
> -Not naturally good at expressing feelings and emotions
> -Not tuned in to what others are feeling, they may be insensitive at times
> -*Tendency to be overly private and hold back part of themselves*
> -Need a lot of personal space, which they don't like to have invaded
> -They thrive on action and excitement, and may stir things up to create it
> 
> Besides, I was kind of using a play on words (see the bolded above).
> 
> I love your new personality, by the way!


You might find these helpful for understanding us...

Myers-Briggs Personality Types - ISTP Traits - “The Mechanics”

ISTP personality | 16 Personality Types


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> I am unknown personality now, INFP, so you can't know if I can multitask or not, you can only assume.


well, i can analyze the feedback that you post in this thread. 

and from what i see here, you like to purposefully withhold information "so you can't know"... 
it seems that you use withholding information to gain control and protect yourself from being criticized. 
(a control freak, hyper-sensitive to criticism?)

you are not likely to be intuitive: 
"You are writing some serious philosophy here INFP, but I don't care, I'm drinking and banging right now."

"I almost wanted to explain something to you now, but don't feel like it because I'm still being carefree drinking and banging, and you can't even criticize me properly since you don't know my MBTI, and I am enjoying that fact right now, INTP."

you had the urge to explain, to restore order, but you overruled it because of a silly self-imposed rule.

"still being carefree" sounds like you are taking a vacation from NOT being carefree... and the cherished opposite of your normal behavior consists of "drinking, banging" and not being criticized... all happening in the "criticize" thread... (defying the status quo, for a change?)

"First you want me to rescue the bear, then you complain when it gets killed, then you cry and say you want the bear back, and when the bear is back you complain about it being resurrected......."

you've completely missed the point, and your post has no logic to it 
(likely a feeler)

interesting...  you can't hide from me xSFJ!


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> well, i can analyze the feedback that you post in this thread.
> 
> and from what i see here, you like to purposefully withhold information "so you can't know"...
> it seems that you use withholding information to gain control and protect yourself from being criticized.
> (a control freak, hyper-sensitive to criticism?)
> 
> you are not likely to be intuitive:
> "You are writing some serious philosophy here INFP, but I don't care, I'm drinking and banging right now."
> 
> "I almost wanted to explain something to you now, but don't feel like it because I'm still being carefree drinking and banging, and you can't even criticize me properly since you don't know my MBTI, and I am enjoying that fact right now, INTP."
> 
> you had the urge to explain, to restore order, but you overruled it because of a silly self-imposed rule.
> 
> "still being carefree" sounds like you are taking a vacation from NOT being carefree... and the cherished opposite of your normal behavior consists of "drinking, banging" and not being criticized... all happening in the "criticize" thread... (defying the status quo, for a change?)
> 
> "First you want me to rescue the bear, then you complain when it gets killed, then you cry and say you want the bear back, and when the bear is back you complain about it being resurrected......."
> 
> you've completely missed the point, and your post has no logic to it
> (likely a feeler)
> 
> interesting...  you can't hide from me xSFJ!



Oh, so now that I switched to Unknown personality, my previous so much questioned and challenged XSFJ-ness is suddenly being recognized and appreciated for what it was? Interesting development of the plot indeed.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> Oh, so now that i switched to Unknown personality, my previous so much questioned and challenged XSFJ-ness is being recognized and appreciated for what it was? Interesting development of the plot indeed.


who said anything about "recognized and appreciated"?  Do I hear Fe-Si?


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> who said anything about "recognized and appreciated"?  Do I hear Fe-Si?


Do I hear "You really are ESFJ, iHeartCats" ?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> Do I hear "You really are ESFJ, iHeartCats" ?


do you really need to have everything spelled out? 

p.s.: by the way, what will happen if i do wipe my freshly showered bottom with your hand towel? will all hell break loose?


----------



## Retsu

YAAAAAAAY SJ KICKING ASS TIME
Allcaps plz


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

NF sleeping time


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> do you really need to have everything spelled out?
> 
> p.s.: by the way, what will happen if i do wipe my freshly showered bottom with your hand towel? will all hell break loose?


If u do it I will tie htat very towel around ur ankle joint (having my rubber gloves on ofcourse) and u will hang upside down on my extremely old-fashioned bedroom chandelier <3


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> If u do it I will tie htat very towel around ur ankle joint (having my rubber gloves on ofcourse) and u will hang upside down on my extremely old-fashioned bedroom chandelier <3


LOOOL! )) love the chandelier touch

that's one long ass, i mean hand, towel!!

p.s.: bedroom? you want me hanging from your bedroom ceiling? why? 
do you want sleepless nights? i will make noises... and i snore! might tickle you in your sleep ;P


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> LOOOL! )) love the chandelier touch
> 
> that's one long ass, i mean hand, towel!!
> 
> p.s.: bedroom? you want me hanging from your bedroom ceiling? why?
> do you want sleepless nights? i will make noises... and i snore! might tickle you in your sleep ;P


I caen b a byt impulzyv wh1le punyshyn so hte hang1n on hte chand3lier waz hte 1st hting htat caem 2 my mynd
N dnt worry bby <3
I'm on a drinkyn n bangyn vacatyun nw, so I wnt acualy b at hoem maekyn u compny, bt i wud maybeh ne3d 2 remaend my neyghbur 2 chek on u 1ce in a wh1le, if u ne3d 2 aet or soemthyn liek htat, i hoep htat i wnt 4get boute htat


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> I caen b a byt impulzyv wh1le punyshyn so hte hang1n on hte chand3lier waz hte 1st hting htat caem 2 my mynd
> N dnt worry bby <3
> I'm on a drinkyn n bangyn vacatyun nw, so I wnt acualy b at hoem maekyn u compny, bt i wud maybeh ne3d 2 remaend my neyghbur 2 chek on u 1ce in a wh1le, if u ne3d 2 aet or soemthyn liek htat, i hoep htat i wnt 4get boute htat


yeah... i refuse to read that... get sober, man!


----------



## SysterMatic

Why you're not cool anymooooar?


----------



## iHeartCats

Inver said:


> Why you're not cool anymooooar?


Who meh? *drunk hiccup *burps *hiccup again

I iz so co0l htat i dnt evyn ne3d to wryt yt anymoar, iz 2 obvyus nw


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I'd change my personality type if I were you, too.


----------



## iHeartCats

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I'd change my personality type if I were you, too.


What personality type? 

Do you see a personality type above my avatar, INTP? I don't see it. You must be imagining things...... oh, that's right. You're INTP.


----------



## Wellsy

Your offspring will be unattractive and your sexual performance will leave your partner unsatisfied....
E/I
S/N
T/F
J/P

If that even is your REAL NAME


----------



## ae1905

after this



FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Spirited you say? Something along these lines?
> California ex-wife sentenced for cutting off husband's penis - CNN.com


I'm surprised the men didn't all scram when they read this



iHeartCats said:


> Am too lazy to read about ISTPs _and_ give them orders.....
> 
> Aaaah, the joy of slacking, drinking and being* handy with sharp objects* (the last one of the three I actually did yesterday at work). I feel like I'm on holiday. Being a sellsword rocks.


men of PerC, if you don't have your wits about you, you may not have, ahem, other things, either


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> do you really need to have everything spelled out?
> 
> p.s.: by the way, what will happen if i do wipe my freshly showered bottom with your hand towel? will all hell break loose?


there goes INFP, asking those messy philosophical questions again


----------



## iHeartCats

Wellsy said:


> Your offspring will be unattractive and your sexual performance will leave your partner unsatisfied....


One of the two above statements is invalid.
EDIT: ..........which means that the other statement may or may not be invalid.



Wellsy said:


> E/I
> S/N
> T/F
> J/P
> 
> If that even is your REAL NAME


My lil penguin mate is the brainiest person on this forum, hiz brain so big in his small penguin body and his MBTI knowledge so large, that I almost want to share my *ultimate MBTI secryt *with him.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Wellsy said:


> Your offspring will be unattractive and your sexual performance will leave your partner unsatisfied....
> E/I
> S/N
> T/F
> J/P
> 
> If that even is your REAL NAME


You <3


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

LyeLye said:


> You don't want me to criticize myself so you criticize me? Is that because you think that you have a monopoly on criticism?


Whispers that you're intelligent, deep thinker, great listener, spiritual & artistically gifted, but that INFP ought to be more open to new experiences that offer nourishment for your soul.


----------



## iHeartCats

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Whispers that you're intelligent, deep thinker, great listener, spiritual & artistically gifted, but that you ought to be more open to new experiences that offer nourishment for your soul.


I think this was the most gentle critic since the beginning of this thread.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

iHeartCats said:


> I think this was the most gentle critic since the beginning of this thread.


Twists Bat-kitty's ear, gives noogie & places sanctions upon catnip consumption LOL.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Unknown?! Who are you? I'd like to know


----------



## iHeartCats

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Twists Bat-kitty's ear, gives noogie & places sanctions upon catnip consumption LOL.


Ouch! Don't twist my ear! It hurts! I scratch you now


----------



## SysterMatic

iHeartCats said:


> Ouch! Don't twist my ear! It hurts! I scratch you now


Batcat are you returned wuouw


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Unknown?! Who are you? I'd like to know


That's akin to asking how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie pop.


----------



## iHeartCats

Inver said:


> Batcat are you returned wuouw


Yah i'm still kynd of in a s*** mood but i'm back.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

iHeartCats said:


> Ouch! Don't twist my ear! It hurts! I scratch you now



Dolt now I'm gonna get Cat Scratch Fever, lifts sanctions from ISFPs nip.


----------



## iHeartCats

stargazing grasshopper said:


> That's akin to asking how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie pop.



148?


----------



## SysterMatic

stargazing grasshopper said:


> That's akin to asking how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie pop.


You use difficult word so I have to assume you're a bad person. DON'T TALKE ME AGAINT WITH THESE MOVIE BOY


----------



## iHeartCats

Inver said:


> You use difficult word so I have to assume you're a bad person. DON'T TALKE ME AGAINT WITH THESE MOVIE BOY


I am so proud of you Inver :'')


----------



## SysterMatic

iHeartCats said:


> I am so proud of you Inver :'')


Thank you I don't call you mom only 'cause I've said bad word about her on here but you have the power to find my socks in my room so you're really powerful to me


----------



## Antipode

You might need this, ENFP.

How to Be Emotionally Independent: 15 Steps (with Pictures)


----------



## Retsu

iHeartCats said:


> I am so proud of you Inver :'')


Dis is me an u :'( i am da traffic lyt, u r man on da sin




NOTE to @Inver, we are all very proud of you


----------



## iHeartCats

Antipode said:


> You might need this, ENFP.
> 
> How to Be Emotionally Independent: 15 Steps (with Pictures)


And you clicked on that Personal Psychic Test advertisement in Part 1 and got stuck on it, didn't you, INFJ?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Unknown?! Who are you? I'd like to know


Yeah me too, there's something regarding that masked feline which gives an air of familiarity.
The avatar doesn't reconcile with the signature, I'm thinking the incognito goes deeper than meets the eye with that one & it's likely that s/he's either sporting a custom dye job or wearing a kitty suit.

LOL no paranoia around here but still I've gotta ask "who was that far out masked cat?"


----------



## iHeartCats

I am going to bed now ev3ry1 be niec k?

<3


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> crying again, INFP?...don't dear, take it as compliment: we're all changing our types to dodge your barbs, so sharp and stinging they are


Wow, thank you so much for the compliment! I'm honored that you'd make such a life-altering decision because I'm such a wit; really, it means so much to me.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ I'm not pulling anything, INFP, not even punches, but I do think you're more recognizable hanging up there, upside-down and inside-out, almost like an...ENFP!
> maybe kitty was on to something...


So then you actually did get ENFJ on that test, which officially discredits it, doesn't it?


----------



## LyeLye

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @LyeLye
> How to Deal With a Sarcastic Person: 7 Steps (with Pictures)


Thanks for the help, dear. I utilized their tips and I think it worked splendidly.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> has anyone noticed there are 48 guests reading this thread?


wow, that's true! join us, the more the merrier!


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> So then you actually did get ENFJ on that test, which officially discredits it, doesn't it?


INFP, that's so cynical and not like you!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> INFP, that's so cynical and not like you!


i am all surprise and delight, aren't i?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> you mean you have mysterious air in your head, INFP?--just asking :wink:


good one! )


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i am all surprise and delight, aren't i?


yes, and I'm surprised by your avatar, it's too...bright and cheery and uncomplicated for an INFP, no?...I don't feel the impending melancholy, the storm of emotions that's always threatening to erupt...it's too ENFP


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> yes, and I'm surprised by your avatar, it's too...bright and cheery and uncomplicated for an INFP, no?...I don't feel the impending melancholy, the storm of emotions that's always threatening to erupt


that's cause i like to surprise and delight 
(i am an ambivert, closer to an "i" than an "e", get over it! )


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> you mean you have mysterious air in your head, INFP?--just asking :wink:


I don't know, ENFJ....What do _you_ think? *slinks back into the shadows in my Breakfast at Tiffany's trench coat*


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

wow, 59 guests already!! are they rabbits or bacteria??? 

(i am being dragged off to sleep, have fun, can't wait to read what you come up with! )


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> that's cause i like to surprise and delight
> (i am an ambivert, closer to an "i" than an "e", get over it! )


see?...that's just an INFP being very indecisive..it's bad enough you can't decide what to wear or eat, but which way to...overt?

that just seems...obscene!


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> wow, 59 guests already!! are they rabbits or bacteria???


yeah, they need to come down and *join us*!


----------



## -Alpha-

ae1905 said:


> see?...that's just an INFP being very indecisive..it's bad enough you can't decide what to wear or eat, but which way to...overt?


Whereas you have made the decision to be constantly emotionally passive aggressive for the rest of your life.

I see the difference now. Clearly superior to INFP.


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> I don't know, ENTJ....What do _you_ think? *slinks back into the shadows in my Breakfast at Tiffany's trench coat*


there must be something in the air cuz I'm not an ENTJ, INFP--I think you need to get out and get some fresh air...maybe it's a good time to call it a night


----------



## ae1905

-Alpha- said:


> Whereas you have made the decision to be constantly emotionally passive aggressive for the rest of your life.
> 
> I see the difference now. Clearly superior to INFP.


INTJ, the aggressive passive emoter


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> there must be something in the air cuz I'm not an ENTJ, INFP--I think you need to get out and get some fresh air...maybe it's a good time to call it a night


Haha, I meant ENFJ....and plus, can we help it if you're constantly changing your avatar and Type? It makes us a little frazzled.

I edited the post     

*hugs you* Does that make up for my carelessness, dear? Say yes, pretty please


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> Haha, I meant ENFJ....and plus, can we help it if you're constantly changing your avatar and Type? It makes us a little frazzled.


the better to slip you sallies, INFP...but your lack of focus on the real world is showing again...is it the air?...or is it time to call it a night?


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> Haha, I meant ENFJ....and plus, can we help it if you're constantly changing your avatar and Type? It makes us a little frazzled.
> 
> I edited the post
> 
> *hugs you* Does that make up for my carelessness, dear? Say yes, pretty please


yes...sweet INFP dreams, hon


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> the better to slip you sallies, INFP...but your lack of focus on the real world is showing again...is it the air?...or is it time to call it a night?


Umm, well I'd call it a night because it _is_ nighttime right now? Thanks for your concern, EN*F*J but your tendency to smother others with your concern is showing....


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ae1905 said:


> has anyone noticed there are 48 guests reading this thread?


It's like they're watching a train wreck in the making LOL.


----------



## LyeLye

-Alpha- said:


> Whereas you have made the decision to be constantly emotionally passive aggressive for the rest of your life.
> 
> I see the difference now. Clearly superior to INFP.


As opposed to emotionally suppressed, INTJ? I see. You're clearly so much better than ENFJs.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

@stargazing grasshopper I'm still eagerly waiting for your personal attack assessment on me


----------



## -Alpha-

LyeLye said:


> As opposed to emotionally suppressed, INTJ? I see. You're clearly so much better than ENFJs.


All I give you is affection and defend you against the ENFJ picking on you and this is how you repay me?

Dominant Fi totally not selfish.

Going back to my cave.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Oh..... 60 guests. Is anyone else feeling kind of...._​uncomfortable?_


----------



## LyeLye

-Alpha- said:


> All I give you is affection and defend you against the ENFJ picking on you and this is how you repay me?
> 
> Dominant Fi totally not selfish.
> 
> Going back to my cave.


Noooo! Darling, I didn't mean anything that I said...I meant none of it at all. Don't leave


----------



## LyeLye

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Oh..... 60 guests. Is anyone else feeling kind of...._​uncomfortable?_


Nope, I live my life like a movie, so I'm used to the audience  (Well, sort of actually....the introvert in me wants to hide away)


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

LyeLye said:


> Haha, I meant ENFJ....and plus, can we help it if you're constantly changing your avatar and Type? It makes us a little frazzled.
> 
> I edited the post
> 
> *hugs you* Does that make up for my carelessness, dear? Say yes, pretty please


Are you sure that INFPs are full of air?
Don't fret, you female airheads make up for it with cuteness LOL.


----------



## LyeLye

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Are you sure that INFPs are full of air, because I'm getting a definite Winnie The Pooh "stuffed with fluff" vibe from you at this point? Maybe your head was once full of air, but as you became fatigued that cranial gas began decaying into a less noble gas, yep fatigued INFP cranial cavities are full of NO2 & that helps explain why you're so silly.
> But don't fret, you female airheads make up for it with cuteness LOL.


Well, cuteness was never a problem of mine...

On the other hand, condescension is one of yours, yes?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Daleks_exterminate said:


> @_stargazing grasshopper_ I'm still eagerly waiting for your personal attack assessment on me


 "I will wash your harsh words down like sweet medicine".
How could I possibly say anything critical of INTP?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

LyeLye said:


> Noooo! Darling, I didn't mean anything that I said...I meant none of it at all. Don't leave


Words can never be unspoken.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Words can never be unspoken, get a grip INFP lest you alienate everybody dear to you due to uncontrollable outburst of emotional "airheadedness".


Be careful, unknown. I think shes in love with you.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Chiaroscuro said:


> Be careful, unknown. I think shes in love with you.


Edit: Erroneous assumption & too tired to follow along.


----------



## Epicglitch

Chiaroscuro said:


> Be careful, unknown. I think shes in love with you.


I have always wonder why you INTJs are called the scientist type... When your Ni-Dom is based on hunches, lol.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Epicglitch said:


> I have always wonder why you INTJs are called the scientist type... When your Ni-Dom is based on hunches, lol.


But it's no mystery why as Ti dominant you are called thinkers. You don't cure cancer by thinking about it.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

LyeLye said:


> Well, cuteness was never a problem of mine...
> 
> On the other hand, condescension is one of yours, yes?


Here's a cloth with INFP embroidered upon it, just keep folding it & it's good for a dozen cries between washing.

When that gets too damp, you can use my shoulder to cry upon.


----------



## LyeLye

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Nope, I think that she married Meepers earlier this week.


 @Chiaroscuro and stargazing grasshopper - here I thought INTJs and Type 1s were too good to gossip...I'm disappointed in you both. Besides, clearly I married @ae1905. Didn't you see our wedding? There were unicorns and everything.


----------



## LyeLye

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Here's a cloth with INFP embroidered upon it, just keep folding it & it's good for a dozen cries between washing.
> 
> When that gets too damp, you can use my shoulder to cry upon.


But babe, wouldn't you melt? I thought Type 1s were allergic to any emotion besides anger.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

LyeLye said:


> But babe, wouldn't you melt? I thought Type 1s were allergic to any emotion besides anger.


Um.. Just last week I married @ae1905 
I have a big, backbreaking HUNCH that she lied to you..


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

LyeLye said:


> But babe, wouldn't you melt? I thought Type 1s were allergic to any emotion besides anger.


That's a load of crap! 
Ones love warm hugs, sweet kisses & snuggling. Piggyback races & tickle fights are some of this one's favorites, winner gets a full body warm oil massage. One's are unselfish giving types, I often purposefully lose because I prefer kneading & caressing deliciously soft skin.

You've got it all wrong regarding One's anger issues, our anger is due to our self contempt because we know that we could have done better & wasted an opportunity to improve.
One's anger (more accurately frustration) is directed inward upon ourselves in small doses because we strive to be the best that we can, we don't vent our anger upon others but rather wait for an opportune moment to let some our in private.
Twelve ounce gloves, no foot pads & a duct taped heavy bag that's looking kinda frumpy does the trick for me.

The best part is that we're never defensive either, so kindly disregard the defensive appearance of this comment.


----------



## iHeartCats

Retsu said:


> we always wub'd u xx <3


i founde hym ;-;












Fly, unicorn! Fly, and be free!










;-;


At least he deserves a commemoration.


----------



## LyeLye

iHeartCats said:


> i founde hym ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fly, unicorn! Fly, and be free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-;
> 
> At least he deserves a commemoration.


Yay! I'm so glad you found him...I've been really missing him since he left us. And right on about the commemoration - he deserves some applause to congratulate him for graduating from his mentorship *claps*


----------



## Retsu

LyeLye said:


> Yay! I'm so glad you found him...I've been really missing him since he left us. And right on about the commemoration - he deserves some applause to congratulate him for graduating from his mentorship *claps*





iHeartCats said:


> i founde hym ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fly, unicorn! Fly, and be free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-;
> 
> 
> At least he deserves a commemoration.


DID SOMEONE SAY... commemoration????? @ae1905


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> everyone loves you when you're _gone_ :dry:


yeah, please keep it loved!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> Yay! I'm so glad you found him...I've been really missing him since he left us. And right on about the commemoration - he deserves some applause to congratulate him for graduating from his mentorship *claps*


just FYI, i ain't signin' that petition... resurrections seem to be in fashion here now... first the undead inver-bear, then the unwindowed bat cat... the amount of Si induced nostalgia in this thread is sickening!!


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> just FYI, i ain't signin' that petition... resurrections seem to be in fashion here now... first the undead inver-bear, then the unwindowed bat cat... the amount of Si induced nostalgia in this thread is sickening!!


You are just calling for that unicorn to be resurrected now, Flaffy.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> You are just calling for that unicorn to be resurrected now, Flaffy.


noooo!!!!! i is an overt pancake!

oh... and batcat, i know you can't see me, but i have your towels on speed dial ;P


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> noooo!!!!! i is an overt pancake!
> 
> oh... and batcat, i know you can't see me, but i have your towels on speed dial ;P


What do you mean you are excessively pressing your female breasts against glass?
Urban Dictionary: pancakes

Are you on the wrong thread now, Flaffy?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> What do you mean you are excessively pressing your female breasts against glass?
> Urban Dictionary: pancakes
> 
> Are you on the wrong thread now, Flaffy?


bad kitty!


----------



## LyeLye

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> just FYI, i ain't signin' that petition... resurrections seem to be in fashion here now... first the undead inver-bear, then the unwindowed bat cat... the amount of Si induced nostalgia in this thread is sickening!!


That's okay  I'll just sign the petition in your name.


----------



## iHeartCats

LyeLye said:


> That's okay  I'll just sign the petition in your name.


And I will sign it as Batman, which counts for at least 300 ppl, k


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> That's okay  I'll just sign the petition in your name.


easy fix!  i'll change my name -- and you have a "dead soul" on your hands!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> And I will sign it as Batman, which counts for at least 300 ppl, k


300 ppl??? you mean the ones you almost saved? or 300 windows, the ones you almost broke?


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> 300 ppl??? you mean the ones you almost saved? or 300 windows, the ones you almost broke?


Htere r no lymits 2 hte # of ppl htat i wud almoest saev n of hte w1ndwz i wud almoest braek 2 get el SexyGayUnicornoDeNoche baek, i iz a doer, i do actyiun, i iz batman, 4eva.







*my co0l muzik theme iz pryzented by @hammersklavier .


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> Htere r no lymits 2 hte # of ppl htat i wud almoest saev n of hte w1ndwz i wud almoest braek 2 get el SexyGayUnicornoDeNoche baek, i iz a doer, i do actyiun, i iz batman, 4eva.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *my co0l muzik theme iz pryzented by @_hammersklavier_ .


cool, epic music - fits Draculina much better!
why kill the classy lady? 
Really, trade her for the cheese-ass unicorn?? Nobody's got no class!


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Selling unicorns, 25 gold pieces


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Chiaroscuro said:


> Selling unicorns, 25 gold pieces


Unicorn fur trading?


----------



## Christian Exodia

You heartless killer! Unicorns are animals that need to be protected! They are endangered! It was just announced 5 seconds ago!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

iHeartCats said:


> bcause i iz mourning the loss of the gay ENFP humanounicorn whom @_ae1905_ has kidnapped and replaced him with a boring ENFJ doormat.


I dated an enfj for three years. I think boring just about sums it up.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Christian Exodia said:


> You heartless killer! Unicorns are animals that need to be protected! They are endangered! It was just announced 5 seconds ago!



see, hadn't it been for @Chiaroscuro they wouldn't have been endangered.... and now you have a pet cause (pun intended)!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Retsu said:


> DID SOMEONE SAY... commemoration????? @_ae1905_


I have a theory that @ae1905 is actually in his late 20's or early 30's and a graduate student working in psychology or something similar and he's using perc as an experiment...._it just makes sense._


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I have a theory that @_ae1905_ is actually in his late 20's or early 30's and a graduate student working in psychology or something similar and he's using perc as an experiment...._it just makes sense._


ooh... that's how legends are made! @ae1905, are you high on the attention yet?


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> cool, epic music - fits Draculina much better!
> why kill the classy lady?
> Really, trade her for the cheese-ass unicorn?? Nobody's got no class!


Yea once upon a time a long time ago people had class and nowadays nobody aint got class, nobody had class before the unicorn came and nobody will have class after it has left, so the (non)class stays pretty much the same, but the sexy gay unicorn was 1 N ONLY


----------



## iHeartCats

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I have a theory that @ae1905 is actually in his late 20's or early 30's and a graduate student working in psychology or something similar and he's using perc as an experiment...._it just makes sense._


HIS? Did you just say that ae1905 was a _male_?


----------



## iHeartCats

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I have a theory that @ae1905 is actually in his late 20's or early 30's and a graduate student working in psychology or something similar and he's using perc as an experiment...._it just makes sense._


Yeah I kind of think that he is somewhere about that age too and I think I know why he keeps changing his types, but I DON'T CARE ABOUT IT REALLY, I JUST WANT THE GAY UNICORN BACK (allcaps)


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ooh... that's how legends are made! @ae1905, are you high on the attention yet?


:blushed:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

iHeartCats said:


> HIS? Did you just say that ae1905 was a _male_?


Good point. That's my speculation. I could be wrong though.
@ae1905 what do you think of my assessment?


----------



## ae1905

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Good point. That's my speculation. I could be wrong though.
> @ae1905 what do you think of my assessment?


----------



## iHeartCats

ae1905 said:


>


 @ae1905, do i nw need 2 fly into ur house n chek ur gendr in hte dark? 

It cud b3 fun if u acualy iz a male 

*flaps her batman wings and prepares for batman action


----------



## ae1905

iHeartCats said:


> @ae1905, do i nw need 2 fly into ur house n chek ur gendr in hte dark?
> 
> It cud b3 fun if u acualy iz a male
> 
> *flaps her batman wings and prepares for batman action


:shocked:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

@ae1905

we need you're true age and gender please. 

Or we're sending the naughty cat to check....


----------



## iHeartCats

ae1905 said:


> :shocked:


Dnt try 2 act al inocynt, i knw u se3n my batcat eyes on dat thred n if u iz a mal3 hten u knw htat u cant res1st dem, no1 caen res1st dem boy.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> :shocked:


don't worry.. it's misguided, it's blind, and it's a CAT

(it's young, it's confused and it's a PANDA)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> @_ae1905_
> 
> we need you're true age and gender please.
> 
> Or we're sending the naughty cat to check....


HideYoGender!!!!


----------



## Chiaroscuro

What if I told you I'm an 86 year old North Korean male


----------



## BlackShugar

Chiaroscuro said:


> What if I told you I'm an 86 year old North Korean male


Is that some sort of evil manipulation or just brute honesty ?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Chiaroscuro said:


> What if I told you I'm an 86 year old North Korean male


Marry me?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Chiaroscuro said:


> What if I told you I'm an 86 year old North Korean male


panda?


----------



## ae1905

Daleks_exterminate said:


> @ae1905
> 
> we need you're true age and gender please.



View attachment 164642


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ae1905 said:


> View attachment 164642


Fair enough. What do you identify as?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Marry me?


 @Chiaroscuro for being clever or the North Korean octogenarian for keeping you company in that bathroom?


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> don't worry.. it's misguided, it's blind, and it's a CAT
> 
> (it's young, it's confused and it's a PANDA)


You are just trying to distract me from checking @ae1905 's gender with this disturbing video, Flaffy.....
Too late. I am already in his house. :ninja:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iheartcats said:


> you are just trying to distract me from checking @_ae1905_ 's gender with this disturbing video, flaffy.....
> Too late. I am already in his house. :ninja:


lol! _*his?*_


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> lol! _*his?*_


YES

And if @ae1905 is a woman than she is rolling on floor laughing now and her jaw hurts so much from laughing and is crying so much that she needs to wipe her tears.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> YES
> 
> And if @_ae1905_ is a woman than she is rolling on floor laughing now and her jaw hurts so much from laughing and is crying so much that she needs to wipe her tears.


with a hand towel?
p.s.: your report seems inconclusive... are you SURE you are in right house? what are you using as GPS? are you sure you have even left yours?


----------



## SysterMatic

Why all keep changing theyr sex here?!


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> with a hand towel?
> p.s.: your report seems inconclusive... are you SURE you are in right house? what are you using as GPS? are you sure you have even left yours?


I don't even care about the unicorn any more, now I just want to know if @ae1905 is male or female.
THATS IT I quit messing around now and I do some serious batman action now and I won't tell you what I am doing.

Note: if he/she turns out to be a hermaphrodite, I am going to kill someone. In that case I will need your help, @Inver.


----------



## SysterMatic

iHeartCats said:


> I don't even care about the unicorn any more, now I just want to know if @ae1905 is male or female.
> THATS IT I quit messing around now and I do some serious batman action now and I won't tell you what I am doing.
> 
> Note: if he/she turns out to be a hermaphrodite, I am going to kill someone. In that case I will need your help, @Inver.


I sell avatar I'm not an assassin :shocked: 
But I could capture cow and bananas too if you want


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> I don't even care about the unicorn any more, now I just want to know if @_ae1905_ is male or female.
> THATS IT I quit messing around now and I do some serious batman action now and I won't tell you what I am doing.
> 
> Note: if he/she turns out to be a hermaphrodite, I am going to kill someone. In that case I will need your help, @_Inver_.


lol! that's hermaphrophobia or rather hermaphrocidal tendencies caused by hermaphrophobia! let them both live, you evil bat-shit-crazy-felinoglider!


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> lol! that's hermaphrophobia or rather hermaphrocidal tendencies caused by hermaphrophobia! let them both live!


I am not hermaphrophobic, I would kill someone just for the frustration of doing all the hard work of investigating and then finding out that it is both.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> I am not hermaphrophobic, I would kill someone just for the frustration of doing all the hard work of investigating and then finding out that it is both.


isn't that the labor of love for the bat-shit-crazy-felinogliders, such as yourself?


----------



## ae1905

I can confirm something just crashed through my front window. It's a cat dressed like a bat, passed out, lying on my living room floor.

I'll get a hand towel and see if I can't wake it up.


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> isn't that the labor of love for the bat-shit-crazy-felinogliders, such as yourself?


Now I know @ae1905 's gender and MBTI, and have an approximate idea about their age....................

My work here is done. Moving on to the next mission.


I love the word felinoglider, Flaffy. I am so honored that you invented a new word for me. Isn't that the labor of love for flaffy INTPs like yourself, Flaffy?


----------



## ae1905

Oh, here it goes. It's sitting up and talking. Yep, I can confirm the batcat talks the same way it spells: unintelligibly. Maybe I can call a translator...


----------



## iHeartCats

ae1905 said:


> I can confirm something just crashed through my front window. It's a cat dressed like a bat, passed out, lying on my living room floor.
> 
> I'll get a hand towel and see if I can't wake it up.


I am no longer interested in you, @ae1905! I found out everything about you! Now let me sleep in your untidy house, and go away. I must get some sleep and prepare for the new mission.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> Now I know @_ae1905_ 's gender and MBTI, and have an approximate idea about their age....................
> 
> My work here is done. Moving on to the next mission.
> 
> 
> I love the word felinoglider, Flaffy. I am so honored that you invented a new word for me. Isn't that the labor of love for flaffy INTPs like yourself, Flaffy?


)) glad you like it!

however, if you think I am an INTP, then that window must have messed with your lovely grumpy head... and whatever "information" you've gathered about @_ae1905_ cannot be trusted.


----------



## ae1905

Now it's clinging to the hand towel and saying something stridently and with a batty look in its eyes? What could it possibly mean?


----------



## SysterMatic

Now ae is an enfj whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!


----------



## ae1905

Well, it wouldn't return the hand towel and just jumped back out the window with my towel wrapped around its shoulders!


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> )) glad you like it!
> 
> however, if you think I am an INTP, then that window must have messed with your lovely grumpy head... and whatever "information" you've gathered about @_ae1905_ cannot be trusted.


I haven't investigated you yet Flaffy, I only made a guess......

If I once do bother to investigate your type then I will know which one it is, same as I now know @ae1905 's.
All I will say is, that I liked that person the most when they were 1. ESTJ and 2. ENFP unicorn.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> Well, it wouldn't return the hand towel and just jumped back out the window with my towel wrapped around its shoulders!


now it's all clear! we've got a KleptoCat on our hands... what a clever little beast to pretend it's out to save people, when all it really wants to do is hoard people's hand towels!! The signature line now also makes sense... it's an ESFJ kleptocat, and is thus germophobic.


----------



## iHeartCats

ae1905 said:


> Well, it wouldn't return the hand towel and just jumped back out the window with my towel wrapped around its shoulders!


Well what are you confused about, I told you that I found out your type (and I didn't need to check your gender in the dark), so my mission is now done and I left your house!
You didn't think that I came for cuddling, did you?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> I haven't investigated you yet Flaffy, I only made a guess......
> 
> If I once do bother to investigate your type then I will know which one it is, same as I now know @_ae1905_ 's.
> All I will say is, that I liked that person the most when they were 1. ESTJ and 2. ENFP unicorn.


i've never changed genders, you deranged KleptoCat  
and I disagree... the original version was best.


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i've never changed genders, you deranged KleptoCat
> and I disagree... the original version was best.


Who said anything about _you_ changing genders? Are you hallucinating now, Flaffy? I made only a guess about your MBTI. Maybe I should untie you from that chandelier now.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@_ae1905_... i think your name should be optimized  it's cleaner this way: _*æ1905*_


----------



## ae1905

iHeartCats said:


> Well what are you confused about, I told you that I found out your type (and I didn't need to check your gender in the dark), so my mission is now done and I left your house!
> You didn't think that I came for cuddling, did you?


well, you _were_ cuddling with my hand towel


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> Who said anything about _you_ changing genders? Are you hallucinating now, Flaffy? I made only a guess about your MBTI. Maybe I should untie you from that chandelier now.


LOL!  no, i am more recognizable this way!


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_ae1905_... i think your name should be optimized  it's cleaner this way: _*æ1905*_


how did you write that?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> how did you write that?


just googled "ae symbol", then copy-pasted

p.s.: "diphthong" is a fun word to say ))


----------



## Retsu

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> just googled "ae symbol", then copy-pasted
> 
> p.s.: "diphthong" is a fun word to say ))


Mmm, diphthongs are the things that make my Saturday night :3


----------



## iHeartCats

Retsu said:


> Mmm, diphthongs are the things that make my Saturday night :3


I just found out the truth about ae1905's gender and MBTI Rutse, now I need a new mission on PerC......

What can i do now? Which are the bigger secrets on this forum?


----------



## ae1905

iHeartCats said:


> I just found out the truth about ae1905's gender and MBTI Rutse, now I need a new mission on PerC......
> 
> What can i do now? Which are the bigger secrets on this forum?


who is the sexiest PerC member?

and what type _is_ @FluffyTheAnarchist, she keeps changing?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> I just found out the truth about ae1905's gender and MBTI Rutse, now I need a new mission on PerC......
> 
> What can i do now? Which are the bigger secrets on this forum?


hmm... that's SO TOUGH, to figure out, KleptoCat, where DO the admins store CLEAN hand towels?


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hmm... that's SO TOUGH, to figure out, KleptoCat, where DO the admins store CLEAN hand towels?


As if I would bother myself with providing clean towels for your lazy bum, Flaffy.


----------



## iHeartCats

ae1905 said:


> who is the sexiest PerC member?
> 
> and what type _is_ @FluffyTheAnarchist, she keeps changing?


I don't care about which type is Flaffy, I label her INTP because I feel like doing it and that's it.

I don't care about who's the sexiest PerC member, it's not like I can make some practical use of someone's virtual sexiness .


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> who is the sexiest PerC member?
> 
> and what type _is_ @_FluffyTheAnarchist_, she keeps changing?


nice attempt to deflect attention there! 

the only types I've ever been are ones that are part of me. Namely: ESFP/ISFP/ENFP/INFP and though i very much relate to INFJs, I never listed myself as one because I know I lead with/use Fi. Not that big of a mystery there... i am an open book... and a waste of KleptoEnergy to investigate... 

P.S.: no hand towels in mah house ;P (they are all big fluffy towels)


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> nice attempt to deflect attention there!
> 
> the only types I've ever been are ones that are part of me. Namely: ESFP/ISFP/ENFP/INFP and though i very much relate to INFJs, I never listed myself as one because I know I lead with/use Fi. Not that big of a mystery there... i am an open book.


So what, an

E/I, 
S/N 
F
P 

then?

K now I know that too.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> I don't care about which type is Flaffy, I label her INTP because I feel like doing it and that's it.
> 
> I don't care about who's the sexiest PerC member, it's not like I can make some practical use of someone's virtual sexiness .


well, you've got lots of towels to make use of, you dirty dirty kitty


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> As if I would bother myself with providing clean towels for your lazy bum, Flaffy.


oooh i never believed in your altruism, honey!


----------



## Retsu

iHeartCats said:


> I just found out the truth about ae1905's gender and MBTI Rutse, now I need a new mission on PerC......


WAT R DA SECYTZ? i won tell.


----------



## Roland Khan

To get this thread back on the rails...

Haha, you're not ISTP, what a loser!


(did I do it right?)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> I don't care about which type is Flaffy, I label her INTP because I feel like doing it and that's it.


 Now that is SCARY! Imagine, the majority of our planet making decisions like that... we are DOOMED!!!!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Roland787 said:


> To get this thread back on the rails...
> 
> Haha, you're not ISTP, what a loser!
> 
> 
> (did I do it right?)


Only a loser ISTP asks "did I do it right?"... most ISTPs JUST DO IT RIGHT, man!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

(i am off to make a brief appearance in "productivity land" brb)


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Now that is SCARY! Imagine, the majority of our planet making decisions like that... we are DOOMED!!!!


This is my revenge for you always making fun of me, Flaffy. Everyone will decide for you as I like. -.-


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> This is my revenge for you always making fun of me, Flaffy. Everyone will decide for you as I like. -.-


nah... won't happen, i'll nod and smile, but then run off..


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> nah... won't happen, i'll nod and smile, but then run off..


You have nowhere to run, WE ARE EVERYWHERE (allcaps)


----------



## Roland Khan

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Only a loser ISTP asks "did I do it right?"... most ISTPs JUST DO IT RIGHT, man!


Pffft, you thought I was asking for self-assurance? I merely asked that in the guise that I in some way actually give a shit, I dk, I heard people respond better and are more likely to side with you when you at least pretend to care about things.


----------



## Retsu

Roland787 said:


> Pffft, you thought I was asking for self-assurance? I merely asked that in the guise that I in some way actually give a shit, I dk, I heard people respond better and are more likely to side with you when you at least pretend to care about things.


----------



## Roland Khan

So I'm a loser ISTP, at least I have P'ness instead o' a JJ


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Roland787 said:


> Pffft, you thought I was asking for self-assurance? I merely asked that in the guise that I in some way actually give a shit, I dk, I heard people respond better and are more likely to side with you when you at least pretend to care about things.


So you admit to seeking approval and positive responses. So badass, now fix my car brah


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> You have nowhere to run, WE ARE EVERYWHERE (allcaps)


keep thinking that...


----------



## Roland Khan

Chiaroscuro said:


> So you admit to seeking approval and positive responses. So badass, now fix my car brah


Only as a means of manipulation. Also, I don't know shit about cars. Am I the worst ISTP or what?


----------



## iHeartCats

Roland787 said:


> Only as a means of manipulation. Also, I don't know shit about cars. Am I the worst ISTP or what?


You not hte wrst ISTP, stay on dis thred plz, hter r no ISTPs on dis thred n we need soem sensurs here 

Plz


----------



## Roland Khan

Only if there are gummi bears and lolcats, otherwise I have no interest in sticking around...not a fan of blind criticisms, except against ENFJ's, because they don't share any of my letters.














Your average ENFJ:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Haha. Istps are kinda arrogant assholes who will fuck anything that moves..... But I like them.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Signed an INTP


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Not one to talk, intj.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Not one to talk, intj.


both meanings


----------



## Chiaroscuro

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> both meanings


My name is Chair O' Curry and I approve this message.

Oh and.. I love INFPs. I can't criticize you gentle folk anymore.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Chiaroscuro said:


> My name is Chair O' Curry and I approve this message.
> 
> Oh and.. I love INFPs. I can't criticize you gentle folk anymore.


well, i am useless at criticizing, so i distract instead 
(gotta do some damage around here)

and we certainly like NTs


----------



## iHeartCats

Roland787 said:


> Only if there are gummi bears and lolcats, otherwise I have no interest in sticking around...not a fan of blind criticisms, except against ENFJ's, because they don't share any of my letters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your average ENFJ:



Did you say lolcats? You're on the right address man.











Btw. this ^^^^^^^^^^^^ is _so_ me.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> Did you say lolcats? You're on the right address man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw. this ^^^^^^^^^^^^ is _so_ me.



Kitty, we know... that was when you were drinking and banging (anonymously).
...it must have been truly exciting, but now you are back to being an ESFJ, right?


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Kitty, we know... that was when you were drinking and banging (anonymously).
> ...it must have been truly exciting, but now you are back to being an ESFJ, right?


<3 i know u <3 me E/I S/N FP


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> <3 i know u <3 me E/I S/N FP


how can anybody not <3 that adorably constipated batcat mug? ))


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> how can anybody not <3 that adorably constipated batcat mug? ))


I is waiting for ae1905 to appear, I haev some seryus drama prypared 4 dem


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> I is waiting for ae1905 to appear, I haev some seryus drama prypared 4 dem


why? was the towel "polluted"?


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> why? was the towel "polluted"?


No, 4get hte towels, now i want hte unicron back agaen


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> No, 4get hte towels, now i want hte unicron back agaen


LOL! 
Kitty: *"NO!"*


----------



## iHeartCats

fluffytheanarchist said:


> lol!
> Kitty: *"no!"*


YES (allcaps)


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Here kitty, kitty, kitty. I just installed new volcano tempered glass and mobile missile launchers, come crash in my window.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@iHeartCats

*pinches herself*
No, I am not arguing with a drag-cat over a drag-unicorn avatar, that isn't even mine!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Chiaroscuro said:


> Here kitty, kitty, kitty. I just installed new volcano tempered glass and mobile missile launchers, come crash in my window.


Thank you, good person! 
Want to install a vertical trampoline, so that she can ricochet, while you are filming?


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Thank you, good person!


For @Chiaroscuro
u waisytd mney 4 nothn, i haev no intentyun of visetyn u, i'm sry htat u r cryn nw


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> u waisytd mney 4 nothn, i haev no intentyun of visetyn u, i'm sry htat u r cryn nw


 @Chiaroscuro

look, she's gone back to being dyslexic! you think she does that when threatened?


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @Chiaroscuro
> 
> look, she's gone back to being dyslexic! you think she does that when threatened?


u styl haevnt fygurd oute y i wryt lyk dis, u iz a slow 1, Flaffy


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> u styl haevnt fygurd oute y i wryt lyk dis, u iz a slow 1, Flaffy


L!LO 
adn u iz a fanny oen, iKityt!


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> L!LO
> adn u iz a fanny oen, iKityt!


adn nw u l3arnd hw 2 wryt finaly, i iz produ of u, Flaffy <3


----------



## Chiaroscuro

iHeartCats said:


> u styl haevnt fygurd oute y i wryt lyk dis, u iz a slow 1, Flaffy


So why is it then you damn feline? TEH SECRETS


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> adn nw u l3arnd hw 2 wryt finaly, i iz produ of u, Flaffy <3


i ma a comumincatro! i iz nto 2 pordu of msylef tho...


----------



## iHeartCats

fluffytheanarchist said:


> lol! Batman in heat!


LOL (allcaps)


----------



## Retsu

iHeartCats said:


> We are not married, 0,001 second sx is not worth maryn i tell u.
> 
> 
> 
> No offense Chiaroscuro, is just a joke.


Consummation is the first sexual act of a marriage. :3


----------



## Chiaroscuro

iHeartCats said:


> We are not married, 0,001 second sx is not worth maryn i tell u.
> 
> 
> 
> No offense Chiaroscuro, is just a joke.


A... A joke? You dare.... 
My emotion chip is malfunctioning.


----------



## iHeartCats

Retsu said:


> Consummation is the first sexual act of a marriage. :3


But cats dnt get maryd lol


----------



## Retsu

Chiaroscuro said:


> A... A joke? You dare....
> My emotion chip is malfunctioning.


That's weird, the men chip is usually a lot more stable... Want me to fix it for you? @iHeartCats yes they do. Tom cats are known for being ordained ministers.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Retsu said:


> That's weird, the men chip is usually a lot more stable... Want me to fix it for you? @iHeartCats yes they do. Tom cats are known for being ordained ministers.


Yes it's very stable... If @iHeartCats is a barn cat.  please, save me. I'm falling in robot love.


----------



## iHeartCats

Chiaroscuro said:


> Yes it's very stable... If @iHeartCats is a barn cat.  please, save me. I'm falling in robot love.


I mast b carfl aboute wat i iz sayin, i iz 2 irysistubl wen i iz in heat


----------



## Wellsy

You have anal fissures. Please seek your local doctor for examination.


----------



## iHeartCats

Wellsy said:


> You have anal fissures. Please seek your local doctor for examination.


<3


----------



## Wellsy

iHeartCats said:


> <3


You reek of evil, you're clearly possessed devil woman.
Don't worry, I am trained in this sort of thing.


----------



## iHeartCats

Wellsy said:


> You reek of evil, you're clearly possessed devil woman.
> Don't worry, I am trained in this sort of thing.



Bring it on, flappy


----------



## Wellsy

@iHeartCats
Your existence is as annoying as this whiny song.


----------



## iHeartCats

Wellsy said:


> @iHeartCats
> Your existence is as annoying as this whiny song.


I iz cryeng nw ;-; <3 <3 <3


----------



## Wellsy

iHeartCats said:


> I iz cryeng nw ;-; <3 <3 <3


Good because I have secondary sources that say that you queefed in Mr Wells' face.
http://personalitycafe.com/spam-world/48247-absurd-stream-conscious-97.html#post9027362


----------



## iHeartCats

Wellsy said:


> Good because I have secondary sources that say that you queefed in Mr Wells' face.
> http://personalitycafe.com/spam-world/48247-absurd-stream-conscious-97.html#post9027362


u MAST LIEK it wen i do htat, stahp beyin rued, k (allcaps)


----------



## iHeartCats

Twaz a gud song @Wellsy i cryed, i cry ev3rytiem ;.;

Bt I mast remynd u htat Bryn Adamz alsoe wroet a song 4 m3:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@iHeartCats

Hey, Felinoglider, your "catnip" proudness reminded me of this. True story.
Kopi Luwak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> Twaz a gud song @_Wellsy_ i cryed, i cry ev3rytiem ;.;
> 
> Bt I mast remynd u htat Bryn Adamz alsoe wroet a song 4 m3:


awww.... my first slow dance was to a Bryan Adams song


----------



## LyeLye

Oh my goodness. The subject has completely derailed from the topic of the thread. Sooo, I'm back to restart the criticisms (sort of) 

Unfortunately @FluffyTheAnarchist is right above me, and there's really nothing bad to say about her Type at all....


----------



## The Hatter

Did you finally realized that your water bottle isn't alive and won't talk back to you?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ooh! @iHeartCats looks like you got a new customer!
ps: should I change my name to iHerdCats?


----------



## The Hatter

@iHeartCats
That joke is so new and unique, dinosaurs are still laughing about it.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ArtOfBreaking said:


> @iHeartCats
> That joke is so new and unique, dinosaurs are still laughing about it.


Then it's better than unique, it's TIMELESS!


----------



## iHeartCats

ArtOfBreaking said:


> @iHeartCats
> That joke is so new and unique, dinosaurs are still laughing about it.


Now stop with the messing around and clean your father there in your avatar, boy! Are you going to let him look like that in front of everyone?


----------



## SysterMatic

iHeartCats said:


> The cat is cute, but I think the ENTP needs to clean her father there in her new avatar, he looks kind of messy.


She needs to clean her father... BRRRRRRZZZ... you're right
Skip to 4.20




BRRRRRRRZ
Anyway FLaffy why most of the time I can't thank you?! It does'nt appear the pulsant...


----------



## The Hatter

You do know how wrong it sounds, right?


----------



## iHeartCats

Inver said:


> She needs to clean her father... BRRRRRRZZZ... you're right
> Skip to 4.20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRRRRRRRZ
> Anyway FLaffy why most of the time I can't thank you?! It does'nt appear the pulsant...


LOL I saw 4:20
I knew that the voice of the ENTP sounded like that

If the Thanks button doesn't work, just refresh the page and it should work then, @Inver


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Inver said:


> She needs to clean her father... BRRRRRRZZZ... you're right
> Skip to 4.20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRRRRRRRZ
> Anyway FLaffy why most of the time I can't thank you?! It does'nt appear the pulsant...


I don't know  but I am flattered anyway 
cute game commentator )


----------



## iHeartCats

ArtOfBreaking said:


> You do know how wrong it sounds, right?


Boy your father is still messy and there is a cat lying on him, what did your father do last night that he made such a mess of himself?
As you wish, but if my father looked like that, I wouldn't post a photo of him for everyone to see


----------



## The Hatter

Paint me like one of your French cats, BatCat.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Paint me like one of your French cats, BatCat.


perhaps it's time for a makeover?
(sorry, i love that pic, had to product place it ;P)


----------



## The Hatter




----------



## iHeartCats

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Paint me like one of your French cats, BatCat.


There you go, ENTP. I hope that you like the choice of the color.


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> perhaps it's time for a makeover?
> (sorry, i love that pic, had to product place it ;P)


nooooooooooooo Flaffy! Y??????????????????????


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> nooooooooooooo Flaffy! Y??????????????????????


stylish, no?  it's very in.. it's very now!


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> stylish, no?  it's very in.. it's very now!


NO (allcaps)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@iHeartCats
hahaha... don't be so conservative, ESFJ! let it go...(the hair too)


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @iHeartCats
> hahaha... don't be so conservative, ESFJ! let it go...(the hair too)


a hairless cat in the Batcat suit? Do you know what that would look like? Have you seen the Batcat video by Mogwai, Flaffy? If you haven't, then watch it and you will know. Be sure to watch the whole video (I am not responsible for the effect of it on your mental health).


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> a hairless cat in the Batcat suit? Do you know what that would look like? Have you seen the Batcat video by Mogwai, Flaffy? If you haven't, then watch it and you will know. Be sure to watch the whole video (I am not responsible for the effect of it on your mental health).


Might improve your air-odynamics 
(you'll crash into windows with more impact!)


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Might improve your air-odynamics
> (you'll crash into windows with more impact!)


K i will do yt if you by 100 drps of my sw3at which will cst u only................ 55000$. K


----------



## iHeartCats

nw 1 go 2 bed, buenas noches felinoglider-lovarz





buy my sw3at 
only 550$ a drp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

No one tells an INTP when to go to bed!


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Tea? Sweat-tea? Are you asking Yoda to make you sweat?


You iz mystakin applez 4 pearz Flaffy, t3a iz t3a n sw3at iz sw3at n u iz dysoryentud


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> You iz mystakin applez 4 pearz Flaffy, t3a iz t3a n sw3at iz sw3at n u iz dysoryentud


iz i? then u ain't no cat, cuz real katz don't drink t


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> No one tells an INTP when to go to bed!


now, that's just sad, INTP!


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> iz i? then u ain't no cat, cuz real katz don't drink t


k i sw3atyd in hte t3a a byt, wat of 1t


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> now, that's just sad, INTP!


Don't even start INFP, I wouldn't want to hurt someone's feelings.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> nw 1 go 2 bed, buenas noches felinoglider-lovarz
> 
> 
> buy my sw3at
> only 550$ a drp


don't sweat it, kitteh.... or actually DO sweat it! Your target audience is cats, the more you sweat the more catnip you produce, the more clients you get... iz gud 4 biznis!
i think you should invest in a good horro movie, Kitteh!


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> now, that's just sad, INTP!


1 knw iz sad hw h3 duznt knw hw 2 ryd, i wntyd 2 explayn 2 hm but ddnt fe3l liek yt re4ly, i sedn hym baek to hte 1st graed nw and htats it, gudniet


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Don't even start INFP, I wouldn't want to hurt someone's feelings.


oh, you couldn't you are too nice!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> 1 knw iz sad hw h3 duznt knw hw 2 ryd, i wntyd 2 explayn 2 hm but ddnt fe3l liek yt re4ly, i sedn hym baek to hte 1st graed nw and htats it, gudniet


what time zone iz u in?


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> what time zone iz u in?


secryt :ninja:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> secryt :ninja:


c'mon i want to know whn u iz on


----------



## Retsu

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> c'mon i want to know whn u iz on


I've narrowed it down to Antarctica.


----------



## an absurd man

Not exacting enough, ISTJ, plz work on detective skills


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I thought INTPs were the absurdists and existentialists. Give us back our title!


----------



## an absurd man

Don't worry, you still have logic. :bored:


----------



## Retsu

an absurd man said:


> Not exacting enough, ISTJ, plz work on detective skills


It does narrow it down to about eight time zones out of twenty four.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

If only you weren't a neo-nazi to those you love...

Twitch


----------



## Retsu

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> If only you weren't a neo-nazi to those you love...
> 
> Twitch


_Neo_? You assume that we've adopted something new.

What a strange mannerism. But then as an INFJ, your desperation to be special would require that of course you create some quirk to distinguish yourself from others.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> We don't even have a room yet! Quick let's go buy one. Someone find me money.


We need a room for a wedding?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Daleks_exterminate said:


> We need a room for a wedding?


Yes we need to get married in an observatory. It's my dream.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yes we need to get married in an observatory. It's my dream.


and name stars after each other instead of exchanging rings...


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yes we need to get married in an observatory. It's my dream.


That sounds wonderful.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> That sounds wonderful.


and most importantly -- NO GUESTS!


----------



## Retsu

I have completed the artistic representation.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Retsu said:


> I have completed the artistic representation.


 @Grandmaster Yoda can we frame it on wall hugely? 

Its so pretttttttty...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Daleks_exterminate said:


> @Grandmaster Yoda can we frame it on wall hugely?
> 
> Its so pretttttttty...


Yes I shall put it directly front of the front door so that everyone sees it as they walk into the room.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yes I shall put it directly front of the front door so that everyone sees it as they walk into the room.


Good idea, let's make them walk through it


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Good idea, let's make them walk through it


That's wonderful, get the construction workers and artists.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> That's wonderful, get the construction workers and artists.


 @Retsu we need a larger copy on canvas, dear

(we bored most of the guests away...champaign fountain!


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> c'mon i want to know whn u iz on


K i viztur mesg u when i iz on


----------



## iHeartCats

Retsu said:


> I have completed the artistic representation.


Byutiful Rutse. <3. I especiuly liek hte portrat od Yoda


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yes we need to get married in an observatory. It's my dream.


I'd recommend a room at The Westin Maui Resort, a sentimental INTP couldn't go wrong selecting one of their pkg deals.

http://images.mywedding.com/dims3/m.../63a561ca-207f-11e3-bca4-0026b9489ff2/content

http://images.mywedding.com/dims3/m.../6069e1f2-207f-11e3-bca4-0026b9489ff2/content


----------



## The Hatter

I recommend you take up Satanic Yoga, always good for someone that still has an identity crisis.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Daleks_exterminate said:


> @_Retsu_ we need a larger copy on canvas, dear
> 
> (we bored most of the guests away...champaign fountain!


A preview of INTP wedding pictures, who's getting the better deal there?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

stargazing grasshopper said:


> A preview of INTP wedding pictures, who's getting the better deal there?


im not sure who gets the better deal. ;D


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ArtOfBreaking said:


> I recommend you take up Satanic Yoga, always good for someone that still has an identity crisis.


Is this how an ENTP does it?
http://37.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lvim1h0vgU1qisa2ko1_500.jpg


----------



## The Hatter

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Is this how an ENTP does it?
> http://37.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lvim1h0vgU1qisa2ko1_500.jpg



No, more like
http://media.giphy.com/media/cn8moZYpeK4Sc/giphy.gif


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Daleks_exterminate said:


> @_Grandmaster Yoda_ can we frame it on wall hugely?
> 
> Its so pretttttttty...


I think that an INTP bride would be quite stunning wearing a similar dress to the image below.











An INTP the caliber of Yoda could pull off this look without breaking a sweat & yet careful not to overdo it Travolta style.
http://www.needpeacoat.com/mens-dep...apel-Worsted-Groom-Wedding-Tuxedo-31120-1.jpg

no need for a shotgun wedding, Dalek's got a katana.
http://image.shutterstock.com/displ...edding-dress-with-japanese-sword-79828996.jpg


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> K i viztur mesg u when i iz on


i am not a hospitable host


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i am not a hospitable host


y caent i wriet visytur mesaegz on ur profyl Flaffy?
i iz haevyn a byt of r3al socyl lyf 2day i miet b h3re aboute 2-4 p.m. GMT tiem


----------



## -Alpha-

I'm treating unknown personalities as wild cards.

ENTP.

Cool. I'm glad you always want to talk about everything we're not talking about.


----------



## iHeartCats

U up for some good game, @ArtOfBreaking?


I see your father is trying to cut tomatoes there, aren't you going to help him?


----------



## The Hatter

@iHeartCats
Mmhm, that's my step-uncle, actually. And no, I need his blood for a DNA test so that I can clone his eyeballs for future researches.


----------



## iHeartCats

ArtOfBreaking said:


> @iHeartCats
> Mmhm, that's my step-uncle, actually. And no, I need his blood for a DNA test so that I can clone his eyeballs for future researches.



Did you really need to beat up your mom because you got only 99,3% on the last Math test, ENTP?


----------



## SysterMatic

Don't worry artofblablabla The parents of everyone have to pass into this. It's just a rite to confirm your idoneity into the group


----------



## The Hatter

Funny, I was sure I got a 29 and that INFJ threw a book at my head, but then again, Unknown Personality, you are already so preoccupied by searching deep into your soul for your type, I really shoudn't provoke you in case you cry and start questioning your existence.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Inver said:


> Don't worry artofblablabla The parents of everyone have to pass into this. It's just a rite to confirm your idoneity into the group


Let me just say... your parents are beautiful.


----------



## SysterMatic

Chiaroscuro said:


> Let me just say... your parents are beautiful.


And your parents are so beutiful that I had to do them a drawn in Chiaroscuro <3 So you're born. I'm your mother.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Inver said:


> And your parents are so beutiful that I had to do them a drawn in Chiaroscuro <3 So you're born. I'm your mother.


Congrats on 420 posts, mom! Wanna light up....


----------



## SysterMatic

Chiaroscuro said:


> Congrats on 420 posts, mom! Wanna light up....


you've not considered that if I answer you to make party then they will be 421 :'( I'm aging too fast. So you're destined to do the same. YOu can't choose your own path, son.


----------



## iHeartCats

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Funny, I was sure I got a 29 and that INFJ threw a book at my head, but then again, Unknown Personality, you are already so preoccupied by searching deep into your soul for your type, I really shoudn't provoke you in case you cry and start questioning your existence.


May I send you back to the 1st grade, ENTP?

It seems that you are not a very good reader, since you spectacularly failed to notice that I brought my type back like an hour ago, only so that you can criticize me, and yet you haven't even bothered to check. :crying:


----------



## The Hatter

If you are ready to see teachers committing suicide, sure.

Mmhm. ESFJ.
Did anyone ever tell you that they bought their own lunch box and you don't have to feed them, check their clothes, do their homework and remind them to bath since they are 27 years old?


----------



## iHeartCats

ArtOfBreaking said:


> If you are ready to see teachers committing suicide, sure.
> 
> Mmhm. ESFJ.
> Did anyone ever tell you that they bought their own lunch box and you don't have to feed them, check their clothes, do their homework and remind them to bath since they are 27 years old?


Luckily enough, my closest coworkers are both ESFJs so they are able to take care of themselves.
But I would actually probably be more likely to order them to feed me, buy me clothes, do my work instead of me and bathe me, than do the things that you mentioned above.

And no, not all moms are ESFJ, ENTP.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

iHeartCats said:


> Luckily enough, my closest coworkers are both ESFJs so they are able to take care of themselves.
> But I would actually probably be more likely to order them to feed me, buy me clothes, do my work instead of me and bathe me, than do the things that you mentioned above.
> 
> And no, not all moms are ESFJ, ENTP.


Let me just back this gentleman up by saying that my mother is an ESFJ.


----------



## SysterMatic

Chiaroscuro said:


> Let me just back this gentleman up by saying that my mother is an ESFJ.


No, I'm not.


----------



## The Hatter

ENFPs,
...
If you touch me one more time, you will shake hands with hell.
And no, I do not feel touched.


----------



## SysterMatic

I thought you felt comfortable with that because of the sound you were doing in the while, ENTP. You are so noisy... 
(What kind of ENPS do you know?! Oh my...)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@Inver -- ENFP, your avatar could not be more perfect... for criticism! Pick a direction already!


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @Inver -- ENFP, your avatar could not be more perfect... for criticism! Pick a direction already!


I criticize you for denying me the satisfaction of a spam orgasm on your visitor wall. Your rudeness is massive, Flaffy.


----------



## an absurd man

ESFJ's aren't as good at parenting as they think they are


----------



## The Hatter

INTJ.
You want a bear and I want a cat. After talking and thinking things through for 7 weeks, we finally compromised and got a bear.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> I criticize you for denying me the satisfaction of a spam orgasm on your visitor wall. Your rudeness is massive, Flaffy.


LOL!    may i kiss you on your deranged forehead?


----------



## an absurd man

ArtOfBreaking said:


> INTJ.
> You want a bear and I want a cat. After talking and thing things through for 7 weeks, we finally compromised and got a bear.


ENTP, has your biting wit won you more friends or enemies?

P.S. Why would you want a cat when you could have a bear? How many people can say they have bears? It's an easy choice imo.


----------



## Ilovepeople

Hey INTJ, tell me...are you single simply because you are too arrogant or was it because you were too clueless to see when your girlfriend was cold and wanted to borrow your jacket?


----------



## iHeartCats

fluffytheanarchist said:


> lol!    may i kiss you on your deranged forehead?


k


----------



## The Hatter

ESFJ, 
Did you realize that while you show me a way to memorize a textbook within 3 hours, I already finished it before your advice ends?


----------



## iHeartCats

ArtOfBreaking said:


> ESFJ,
> Did you realize that while you show me a way to memorize a textbook within 3 hours, I already finished it before your advice ends?


You don't learn by the book when i IZ here, boy...... I give you orderz and htat hw u learn, k


----------



## Ilovepeople

iHeartCats, this is such a betrayal to our own kind but I'm not one to discriminate so... why do you have to freak out when one of your friends happens to be 5 minutes late to an event?


----------



## iHeartCats

Ilovepeople said:


> iHeartCats, this is such a betrayal to our own kind but I'm not one to discriminate so... why do you have to freak out when one of your friends happens to be 5 minutes late to an event?


cuz if someone gona be late, iz gona be me, k


----------



## Retsu

iHeartCats said:


> cuz if someone gona be late, iz gona be me, k


no wun is quwit as fasunabli let as da efsj.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Guest number 13, you're order is up...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Make your ideas real! How many times do I have to repeat it?


----------



## SysterMatic

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Make your ideas real! How many times do I have to repeat it?


It doesn't count the number until you continue to repeat it only in your mind


----------



## The Hatter

Yes, it only counts of the number of time when you cry about it on Facebook and post 4857565 posts about how you want to eat door handles or something.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Yes, it only counts of the number of time when you cry about it on Facebook and post 4857565 posts about how you want to eat door handles or something.


Visionary my ass. You only envision yourself, while doing important activities like trolling and sleeping.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Focus ne!


----------



## The Hatter

Chiaroscuro said:


> Visionary my ass. You only envision yourself, while doing important activities like trolling and sleeping.


Wrong again, Oh-so-smart-scientist-INTJ. I also envision myself breathing, but I think your amazingly detailed report about my brain would have told you that?


----------



## Chiaroscuro

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Wrong again, Oh-so-smart-scientist-INTJ. I also envision myself breathing, but I think your amazingly detailed report about my brain would have told you that?


Oh trust me the report is inconclusive. The scientists described a new, drug resistant form of ADHD found only in ENTPs


----------



## daleks_exterminate

You would...


----------



## LyeLye

Daleks_exterminate said:


> You would...


Another profile change from a poster on this thread? There must be something in the digital air...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

lyelye said:


> another profile change from a poster on this thread? There must be something in the digital air...


transformers!!!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

I can picture an INFP or more likely an INTP creating this list.


----------



## iHeartCats

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I can picture an INFP or more likely an INTP creating this list.


#11 and #17 totally

I read the sentences starting with the last one and ending with the first one, I often do things backwards it's kind of a natural thing for me, would anyone care to analyze?
Unknown Personality?


----------



## SysterMatic

I do the same thing. And it's because I was lefty but when I was a child they contrict me to be right... (Or at least that's the ufficial version). It could be something like that. Or you can be just mad.


----------



## LyeLye

Inver said:


> I do the same thing. And it's because I was lefty but when I was a child they contrict me to be right... (Or at least that's the ufficial version). It could be something like that. Or you can be just mad.


Criticism time back on!

I would criticize you...but you couldn't handle it roud:


----------



## SysterMatic

LyeLye said:


> Criticism time back on!
> 
> I would criticize you...but you couldn't handle it roud:


You're talking of yourself? Listen you have to go out of your world of fantasy... I'm not the white bunny (or at least not anymore...)


----------



## Golden Rose

I could probably criticize you better than any other type because no one could ever hate INFPs more than we do ourselves. >.<"

EDIT: Ninja'd by an ENFP, of course!


----------



## SysterMatic

Hotaru said:


> I could probably criticize you better than any other type because no one could ever hate INFPs more than we do ourselves. >.<"
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd by an ENFP, of course!


You're always wrong my I counterpart. We can do everything better than you. Even if it does mean hate ourself or you <3


----------



## LyeLye

Inver said:


> You're talking of yourself? Listen you have to go out of your world of fantasy... I'm not the white bunny (or at least not anymore...)


Do I? But then I might take away attention from you, and we all know how you need it :wink:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

We all need it INFP, some of us just a little bit more than others but hey that's the nature of some types being more an attention whore than others.
Don't sweat it INFP, we're rarely able to control our deepest fears or desires but we can learn a sliver of humility even from a self centered ENFP egomaniac.
Here's to looking at you kid LOL.


----------



## SysterMatic

What the heck are you two talking about??!?!?!
Who need attention when you have it already?!


----------



## Chiaroscuro

What do you mean by attention? Tearing apart the tender hearts of your INFP brethren?


----------



## The Hatter

INTJ, a lot of people think that I am a very very poor judge of character, but I think you are wonderful.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Meaning you judge my character either way. Get a job, ENTP


----------



## The Hatter

I will if you stop making onions cry, INTJ.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I will if you stop those long tangents about nothing...


----------



## The Hatter

Well done, INTP! You won 1st place in the smelling contest. The sewage came in second.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Well done, INTP! You won 1st place in the smelling contest. The sewage came in second.


I bathed 7 days ago. I smell fine


----------



## The Hatter

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I bathed 7 days ago. I smell fine


I am officially insulted. That's one of the worst insults ever directed to my fragile ego in the history of insults.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ArtOfBreaking said:


> I am officially insulted. That's one of the worst insults ever directed to my fragile ego in the history of insults.


Also, you need a filter on your speech to not look insane. How will you ever survive in a sensor dominated world? Dressing like a slob & talking like a lunatic. I have pity for you....


----------



## The Hatter

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Also, you need a filter on your speech to not look insane. How will you ever survive in a sensor dominated world? Dressing like a slob & talking like a lunatic. I have pity for you....


Self-insult isn't something to be proud of, INTP.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Self-insult isn't something to be proud of, INTP.


I lead with Ti not Ne. I have a filter. Intps can fake being put together more than ENTPs. I have si...it can dress itself & presentable. It's inferior for you as your more focused on feels...


----------



## Retsu

I leave for one day and you kids go crazy! Both go to your rooms and think about what you've done!


----------



## The Hatter

Retsu said:


> I leave for one day and you kids go crazy! Both go to your rooms and think about what you've done!


Mother, even with you amazing Si function, isn't it just too bad that you missed out that INTJ kid over there? Why the sudden bias thinking?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Retsu said:


> I leave for one day and you kids go crazy! Both go to your rooms and think about what you've done!


I don't have to listen to you. You're not my real mom!


----------



## Retsu

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Mother, even with you amazing Si function, isn't it just too bad that you missed out that INTJ kid over there? Why the sudden bias thinking?





Daleks_exterminate said:


> I don't have to listen to you. You're not my real mom!


The all seeing eye of YOUR MOTHER misses nothing. He did his homework so he's excused. Just because you are both NTPs does not mean that you are exempt from homework.
(although I did actually miss him because tablet screen. I apologise)


----------



## The Hatter

retsu said:


> the all seeing eye of your mother misses nothing. He did his homework so he's excused. Just because you are both ntps does not mean that you are exempt from homework.
> (although i did actually miss him because tablet screen. I apologise)


but he ate my homework.
And criticized the quality of the paper, but that's not the point.


----------



## Retsu

ArtOfBreaking said:


> but he ate my homework.
> And criticized the quality of the paper, but that's not the point.


You know he has pica, you can't mock his disorder like that. The fact he ate my prized china is irrelevant.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Finally off from work I see!


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Retsu said:


> The all seeing eye of YOUR MOTHER misses nothing. He did his homework so he's excused. Just because you are both NTPs does not mean that you are exempt from homework.
> (although I did actually miss him because tablet screen. I apologise)


You are referring to INTJ kid me? I'm no more a kid than a seasoned young goat. :frustrating:


----------



## Retsu

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Finally off from work I see!


Hai Yoda. I hope you did your homework like I asked you to. Maintaining this family is hard enough without your academic success being compromised.


----------



## Retsu

Chiaroscuro said:


> You are referring to INTJ kid me? I'm no more a kid than a seasoned young goat. :frustrating:


Yes. Which is why you have pica and ate Art's homework.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Retsu said:


> Yes. Which is why you have pica and ate Art's homework.


She paid me to do her homework for her. 
So ate it's liver with a side of fava beans.


----------



## LyeLye

@Retsu But I'm excused from doing homework, right? I'm too _talented_ to be confined to actual work


----------



## Retsu

LyeLye said:


> @_Retsu_ But I'm excused from doing homework, right? I'm too _talented_ to be confined to actual work


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

dolt too slow, missed INFP.
Not much to criticize regarding ISTJs except that their one of the best types & that they get shit done but the one above is a mean mama LOL.


----------



## LyeLye

Retsu said:


>


Thank you, thank you! *dips into a curtsy*


----------



## LyeLye

stargazing grasshopper said:


> dolt too slow, missed INFP.
> Not much to criticize regarding ISTJs except that their one of the best types & that they get shit done but the one above is a mean mama LOL.


Hey, if you're a tad faster, Unknown, you might be able to catch me


----------



## Retsu

LyeLye said:


> My head is nicely elliptical, thank you very much. I know that it's not square-shaped like yours but you should be able to recognize basic geometric shapes, dear
> 
> I'm sorry - I'm a little distracted because my SCHOOL IS FLOODING!


LOL! Well... Rectangular actually. But then they are squares... Wait it's the other way round isn't it? Oops. And elliptical? Like Stewie Griffin? You poor deformed child.
Do you like school? I need to know if I'm sending pity or jubilations here.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> Ah yes, that tickets story. It was fantastic, wasn't it?
> 
> Umm, which story????


(your mom buying tickets to a concert)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Retsu said:


> Hm. Actually I tell you what. I'm a T, I'll be fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is you, @_LyeLye_, @_stargazing grasshopper_ and @_ArtOfBreaking_ all having your heads crushed.


Haha... and that's you, standing in the corner, watching for hours, waiting for an order from "above" desperately trying to entertain yourself...


----------



## LyeLye

Retsu said:


> LOL! Well... Rectangular actually. But then they are squares... Wait it's the other way round isn't it? Oops. And elliptical? Like Stewie Griffin? You poor deformed child.
> Do you like school? I need to know if I'm sending pity or jubilations here.


Not football-shaped but elliptical shaped...like oval-shaped, you know? Like this:








I kind of like UCLA...and now they're just going to have more construction and it's gonna be super expensive and added to my tuition next year


----------



## LyeLye

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> (your mom buying tickets to a concert)


Oh! Haha, yeah..


----------



## Retsu

LyeLye said:


> Not football-shaped but elliptical shaped...like oval-shaped, you know? Like this:
> View attachment 167306
> 
> 
> I kind of like UCLA...and now they're just going to have more construction and it's gonna be super expensive and added to my tuition next year


I know, I was attempting to be facetious by making myself look like an imbecile. :3 
I'm sorry, man.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Unless you pinpoint out what I precisely need to get over, I am going to presume that "it" refered to your extraordinary misinterpretation of 'boat', metaphorically or literally speaking. Also, hate to point this out, but my head isn't that big, nor do I look like a human smurf with an amusing black strip of seaweed-like beard. Agreed-- I am a badass that would behead the prince and go for the peasant, but then again, whose counting?


Maybe you're doing it wrong, we're criticizing the personality type rather than criticizing the individual.
Nobody's taking the criticism as a direct personal attack & that likely contributes to why there's no hard feelings or problems getting along here & at other threads.
"Unless you pinpoint out what I precisely need to get over..." there's nothing for you personally to get over. It's all generalized type criticism to be laughed off.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Retsu said:


> Hm. Actually I tell you what. I'm a T, I'll be fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is you, @_LyeLye_, @_stargazing grasshopper_ and @_ArtOfBreaking_ all having your heads crushed.


Nope! Unknown types often have their head buried in the sand similar to a species of long legged flightless birds, so quit pinching my butt unless you're initiating your ISTJ mating ritual.


----------



## Retsu

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Nope! Unknown types often have their head buried in the sand similar to a species of long legged flightless birds, so quit pinching my butt unless you're initiating your ISTJ mating ritual.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









I'm the head crusher, not the arse crusher, but if this is the case... I've found your portrait :3 

(This is not meant to be an insult towards your appearance, just your questionable knowledge of anatomy)


----------



## LyeLye

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Maybe you're doing it wrong, we're criticizing the personality type rather than criticizing the individual.
> Nobody's taking the criticism as a direct personal attack & that likely contributes to why there's no hard feelings or problems getting along here & at other threads.
> "Unless you pinpoint out what I precisely need to get over..." there's nothing for you personally to get over. It's all generalized type criticism to be laughed off.


Anyways...for a Type 1, you sure are satisfied with not getting anything done and figuring out your MBTI type. Where is your "sense of mission?"


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Retsu said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the head crusher, not the arse crusher, but if this is the case... I've found your portrait :3
> 
> (This is not meant to be an insult towards your appearance, just your questionable knowledge of anatomy)


Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk, hey I resemble that remark. Woob, woob, woob!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@*stargazing grasshopper*

Don't you think "Reformer" for Type 1 is a bit of a misnomer? Shouldn't it be more along the lines of "Grumpy Utopian"?
Isn't it ironic that the nickname for the "perfectionist" type is not quite accurate?


----------



## LyeLye

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @*stargazing grasshopper*
> 
> Don't you think "Reformer" for Type 1 is a bit of a misnomer? Shouldn't it be more along the lines of "Grumpy Utopian"?
> Isn't it ironic that the nickname for the "perfectionist" type is not quite accurate?


Lol, this ^^ *makes quote sign with fingers and waves them around like typical sorority girl*


----------



## Chiaroscuro

LyeLye said:


> Lol, this ^^ *makes quote sign with fingers and waves them around like typical sorority girl*


Did not know that sorority girls these days name themselves after industrial chemicals.


----------



## LyeLye

Chiaroscuro said:


> Did not know that sorority girls these days name themselves after industrial chemicals.


Industrial Chemicals? Lower your Ti and come explain what you mean :wink:


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> Industrial Chemicals? Lower your Ti and come explain what you mean :wink:


your username


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> your username


Oh! Thought he was referring to my comment - my username never crossed my mind.
@Chiaroscuro And we sorority girls do if we're Bruins :kitteh:


----------



## ae1905

@LyeLye what does your username mean?...it sounds Asian


----------



## -Alpha-

What? Snoring sounds like giant zippers being zipped up all night?

Good thing you had that thought... The world is definitely better now...


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> @LyeLye what does your username mean?...it sounds Asian


It's actually just the name of the main character in my story...she's sort of like my version of Esther from The Bell Jar. It's her nickname, derived from Lyra (which I chose because of the association with the constellation) Lyra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. Besides, I liked that the nickname "Lye" resembles the word "lie." Plus, I like the melodic sound of it.

:kitteh: (I put this down here because I don't like how it widens only one line)


----------



## The Hatter

ae1905 said:


> @LyeLye what does your username mean?...it sounds Asian


ENTP, you deserved to be punished for being so intellectual.
Yes, that's an insult.

You are not far off about LyeLye sounding Asian.
https://touch.www.linkedin.com/?ses...sg.linkedin.com/pub/alfred-lye-lye/28/b21/468


----------



## Golden Rose

I love you guys, you and INTPs make my type seem almost not _that_ scattered and messy compared to yours! Please give me a call when you create a flying car, maybe with actual wings!


----------



## The Hatter

INFP...
I asked for your thoughts on pillows, not about your 128 experiences kissing them.


----------



## Golden Rose

ENTP... but.. but.. it was such a passionate romance!
Didn't you enjoy the 8000 pages long pillow erotica I sent you?


----------



## The Hatter

That was from you? I thought that was the cheap version of fifty shades of gray.


----------



## IniquitousMuse

Hotaru said:


> ENTP... but.. but.. it was such a passionate romance!
> Didn't you enjoy the 8000 pages long pillow erotica I sent you?


Soooo you wrote an 8000 page paper on the erotica you and your long pillow perform?


----------



## The Hatter

IniquitousMuse said:


> Soooo you wrote an 8000 page paper on the erotica you and your long pillow perform?


Soooo you wrote a 9000 pages essay criticizing it? :3


----------



## IniquitousMuse

Nah it was one page, two words.


----------



## Golden Rose

ArtOfBreaking said:


> That was from you? I thought that was the cheap version of fifty shades of gray.


At least the pillow made for more interesting conversation than both of the characters in that book >.>"
Your problem is that you cannot put yourself in the pillow's shoes! I know pillows don't wear any but your Fe doesn't let you see the passion and intensity in the way it just lied there like a good sub, plus that pillow had a tragic backstory. Society thinks pillows are just something you rest your head on but that's not true and you know it, I thought you'd understand... never writing ever again.



IniquitousMuse said:


> Soooo you wrote an 8000 page paper on the erotica you and your long pillow perform?


Y-yes? At least I haven't written an 8000 pages paper about all of the hypothetical ways to achieve world domination, sounds familiar INTJ? :tongue:


----------



## The Hatter

IniquitousMuse said:


> Nah it was one page, two words.


"I cried."


----------



## IniquitousMuse

ArtOfBreaking said:


> "I cried."


My Fe was overwhelmed with pity. :sad: Pillows are supposed to be soft.


----------



## The Hatter

Hotaru said:


> At least the pillow made for more interesting conversation than both of the characters in that book >.>"
> Your problem is that you cannot put yourself in the pillow's shoes! I know pillows don't wear any but your Fe doesn't let you see the passion and intensity in the way it just lied there like a good sub, plus that pillow had a tragic backstory. Society thinks pillows are just something you rest your head on but that's not true and you know it, I thought you'd understand... never writing ever again.


Wait, pillows are used for resting the head? Seriously? I thought they were meant for beating out fires in barbecues.


----------



## Golden Rose

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Wait, pillows are used for resting the head? Seriously? I thought they were meant for beating out fires in barbecues.


:shocked:

So that's how my pillow died! Why don't you ever ask for permission before borrowing things for your projects??


----------



## The Hatter

Hotaru said:


> :shocked:
> 
> So that's how my pillow died! Why don't you ever ask for permission before borrowing things for your projects??


Sorry, I don't understand Latin. c:


----------



## Golden Rose

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Sorry, I don't understand Latin. c:


That's because you ditched our Latin class to go make bombs out of water bottles and gun powder. 
You could have invited me...


----------



## LyeLye

IniquitousMuse said:


> My Fe was overwhelmed with pity. :sad: Pillows are supposed to be soft.


Yay! Another INTJ finally...Where have y'all been, dear?


----------



## -Alpha-

INFP are so dependent.

Who can blame them, though?


----------



## LyeLye

-Alpha- said:


> INFP are so dependent.
> 
> Who can blame them, though?


Aw, you're only saying that because you care :kitteh: Don't worry, darling, I'll get over my codependency. You can go back to your desk and hide away until your evils plans are complete. Just remember, I know it's hard for you but you can't send all the stupid people to Mars. You should keep that in mind :tongue:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> It's actually just the name of the main character in my story...she's sort of like my version of Esther from The Bell Jar. It's her nickname, derived from Lyra (which I chose because of the association with the constellation) Lyra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. Besides, I liked that the nickname "Lye" resembles the word "lie." Plus, I like the melodic sound of it.
> 
> :kitteh: (I put this down here because I don't like how it widens only one line)


Interesting, I always thought is was an exotic spelling of Lily


----------



## LyeLye

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Interesting, I always thought is was an exotic spelling of Lily


Huh, never thought about that. I guess that could be true. I just really like pretty names more than anything - the meaning of the name usually comes after I've decided I like it enough.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

ArtOfBreaking said:


> That's absolutely correct, it's disgraceful to see an INTJ acting or resembling an INFP.


And it's shameful to see a supposed ENTP playing Mother Teresa.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Chiaroscuro said:


> And it's shameful to see a supposed ENTP playing Mother Teresa.


...and it's blasphemous and insensitive of an INTJ to use Mother Teresa's name in vain! She was a saint!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ArtOfBreaking said:


> That's absolutely correct, it's disgraceful to see an INTJ acting or *resembling* an INFP.


Well, that's in the eyes of the beholder... 
it's disgraceful for an ENTP to rely on the eyes of the beholder, instead of using logic to insult him.


----------



## The Hatter

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Well, that's in the eyes of the beholder...
> it's disgraceful for an ENTP to rely on the eyes of the beholder, instead of using logic to insult him.


Technically, I didn't state if it's resemblance in personality, appearance or ignorance, so just take it as the first and nobody gets hurt. c:


----------



## The Hatter

Chiaroscuro said:


> And it's shameful to see a supposed ENTP playing Mother Teresa.


That's a pig calling another a pig, my dear INTJ.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ArtOfBreaking said:


> ENTP, you deserved to be punished for being so intellectual.
> Yes, that's an insult.
> 
> You are not far off about LyeLye sounding Asian.
> https://touch.www.linkedin.com/?ses...sg.linkedin.com/pub/alfred-lye-lye/28/b21/468


Well if an ENTP's limited mind needs to associate rhyming words as having an Asian origin, you should've at least made it interesting. Google is a good resource for a spacey ENTP. 


No offense meant toward anybody.
The Golden Age of Chinese Language Cinema: Beachside Chang Lye Lye
Soft Film 軟性電影: The Pretty Lady Behind the Ugly Face Is...
http://thumbs1.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/m9zbVdGs2tt7UgA23wYA84w.jpg


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

LyeLye said:


> It's actually just the name of the main character in my story...she's sort of like my version of Esther from The Bell Jar. It's her nickname, derived from Lyra (which I chose because of the association with the constellation) Lyra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. Besides, I liked that the nickname "Lye" resembles the word "lie." Plus, I like the melodic sound of it.
> 
> :kitteh: (I put this down here because I don't like how it widens only one line)


Wow INFP's affection for Lyre surprised me, kinda pulling at the strings of my harp. I wonder if she a vegan & enjoys double/doubles?


----------



## LyeLye

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Wow INFP's affection for Lyre surprised me, kinda pulling at the strings of my harp. I wonder if she a vegan & enjoys double/doubles?


Lovely, punny you. Didn't know you had it in you, Type 1. 

Me or the main character in my story?


----------



## knightlevante

Damn you mad writer, *you are not even the character*, INFP. For you are too eccentric.


----------



## Golden Rose

Who said her character had to be boring? Definitely an all about work, no fun allowed ENTJ


----------



## knightlevante

INFP.....What a sleepy being. Meh.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

LyeLye said:


> Lovely, punny you. Didn't know you had it in you, Type 1.
> 
> Me or the main character in my story?


 Why you of course!

I usually hold back because I'm sometimes misinterpreted but although rare, I have my moments of "punnage".

BTW if nobody's complimented your new avatar, I like it, very good taste.


----------



## Golden Rose

stargazing grasshopper said:


> BTW if nobody's complimented your new avatar, I like it, very good taste.


I wanted to compliment it too, even before you did, that's a lovely avatar ♥


----------



## CogitoErgoDormio

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Why you of course!
> 
> I usually hold back because I'm sometimes misinterpreted but although rare, I have my moments of "punnage".
> 
> BTW if nobody's complimented your new avatar, I like it, very good taste.


I criticize your personality for being unknown! Actually, I can't criticize it because of that.


----------



## LyeLye

@stargazing grasshopper and @Hotaru Thanks! So far all I've heard is that it makes some people *cough, @FluffyTheAnarchist, cough* uncomfortable.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

*brings a glass of water, and a pacifier*


----------



## CogitoErgoDormio

LyeLye said:


> @stargazing grasshopper and @Hotaru Thanks! So far all I've heard is that it makes some people *cough, @FluffyTheAnarchist, cough*


*yawn*


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Hotaru said:


> Is your ego really that big? No, this is not an opening for a dirty joke.


Ego is the only big thing on an ENTP, commonly referred to as "little man syndrome" because the rest of an ENTP is straight out of Lord Farquaad's closet for little people. 










Donkey is ENFP.
Shrek is ISTP.
Fiona is ESFJ.
Lord Farquaad is ENTP.


----------



## Golden Rose

Not enough theoretical ideas to keep you awake, INTP? :kitteh:
@LyeLye 
No way! It's gorgeous and intense <3

EDIT: I've been Shreked, this thread is ogre


----------



## LyeLye

knightlevante said:


> Damn you mad writer, *you are not even the character*, INFP. For you are too eccentric.


My main character is way more eccentric than I am, actually - and eccentricity ain't a bad thing, especially not in literature, babe :wink: If you explored beyond books on "How to be Successful on Wall Street," perhaps you'd realize this :tongue:


----------



## CogitoErgoDormio

Hotaru said:


> Not enough theoretical ideas to keep you awake, INTP? :kitteh:
> @LyeLye
> No way! It's gorgeous and intense <3
> 
> EDIT: I've been Shreked, this thread is ogre


No, all the thinking is making me sleepy!


----------



## Golden Rose

CogitoErgoDormio said:


> No, all the thinking is making me sleepy!


Do you want me to write you a bedtime story? It goes so well with hot tea!


----------



## LyeLye

CogitoErgoDormio said:


> *yawn*


Oh, I'm sorry...am I not being entertaining enough for you, darling? Maybe it's time to go back to theorizing on the benefits of moral universalism versus moral relativism with yourself...maybe you'll even eventually muster up the energy and motivation to actually _write_ your thoughts and contribute them to your field someday :wink:


----------



## CogitoErgoDormio

Hotaru said:


> Do you want me to write you a bedtime story? It goes so well with hot tea!


I'd like that but only if you make the words super vague so my mind gets tired trying to figure out their semantic content.



LyeLye said:


> Oh, I'm sorry...am I not being entertaining enough for you, darling? Maybe it's time to go back to theorizing on the benefits of moral universalism versus moral relativism with yourself...maybe you'll even eventually muster up the energy and motivation to actually _write_ your thoughts and contribute them to your field someday :wink:


Moral relativism is malarkey. I wouldn't waste my time theorizing about it, it would just put me to .. sleep. Oh. I could argue the point but you'd probably sympathize with the culture that thinks it's morally correct to eat their parents when they turn 60. For shame.


----------



## Golden Rose

CogitoErgoDormio said:


> I'd like that but only if you make the words super vague so my mind gets tired trying to figure out their semantic content.


Maybe something about a preposterous flesh consuming hydrangea spiraling down a ceaseless coil of liliac crystal fractals. Sleep tight, little INTP ♥


----------



## LyeLye

CogitoErgoDormio said:


> I'd like that but only if you make the words super vague so my mind gets tired trying to figure out their semantic content.
> 
> Moral relativism is malarkey. I wouldn't waste my time theorizing about it, it would just put me to .. sleep. Oh. I could argue the point but you'd probably sympathize with the culture that thinks it's morally correct to eat their parents when they turn 60. For shame.


Nah, I wouldn't do that. Just send them to Mars, maybe....? (JK, although some of the older generation's outdated ideas need to go there)


----------



## CogitoErgoDormio

Hotaru said:


> Maybe something about a preposterous flesh consuming hydrangea spiraling down a ceaseless coil of liliac crystal fractals. Sleep tight, little INTP ♥


Thank you. You have such a way with words.


----------



## CogitoErgoDormio

LyeLye said:


> Nah, I wouldn't do that. Just send them to Mars, maybe....? (JK, although some of the older generation's outdated ideas need to go there)


Sending them to Mars would be completely impractical. Think of all the children we could save with that money instead!


----------



## LyeLye

CogitoErgoDormio said:


> Sending them to Mars would be completely impractical. Think of all the children we could save with that money instead!


Well, let's complete this exercise in thinking. Sure, it'd probably be a large investment but think about all of the money you'd save in other areas :wink: Anyways, I didn't know that INTPs cared at all about impracticality :tongue:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

LyeLye said:


> Lovely, punny you. Didn't know you had it in you, Type 1.
> 
> Me or the main character in my story?


 I don't want everybody thinking that I'm an online perv, or disrespectful in that way so here's a bit of insight for the non sky-watchers.
A lyre is similar to a harp, hence the obvious play on words to indicate pulling the strings of my heart.
vegan was intended to allude to originating from Lyrae-a aka Vega.
Double/double wasn't alluding to couples sharing or a mini orgy, but rather referenced Epsilon Lyrae-1 & Epsilon Lyrae-2 aka "The Double Double".


----------



## CogitoErgoDormio

LyeLye said:


> Well, let's complete this exercise in thinking. Sure, it'd probably be a large investment but think about all of the money you'd save in other areas :wink: Anyways, I didn't know that INTPs cared at all about impracticality :tongue:


Don't stereotype me, bro!


----------



## The Hatter

Criticizing an INFP is somewhat similar to punching a very vulnerable, adorable kitten that meowed at you while following you around with those big trusting eyes. After you punch it, it will whimper, cry and crawl back to you and nudge your hand but still look at you as if it will entrusts it's life in your hands any day, even after you punched it around 15 times.

why.


----------



## Golden Rose

Kittens have claws, don't you ever forget it. :kitteh:
Aww, you keep admitting out loud that you find us adorable.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

CogitoErgoDormio said:


> I'd like that but only if you make the words super vague so my mind gets tired trying to figure out their semantic content.


I wouldn't have figured an INTP too short sighted to accept a bedtime story from a witty INFP woman. I'd have replied yes, but requested that I choose the story & she'll read it while we sip warmed Kahlua instead of hot tea.
I'd definitely fight sleep in hope of a second & third story LOL.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

LyeLye said:


> Well, let's complete this exercise in thinking. Sure, it'd probably be a large investment but think about all of the money you'd save in other areas :wink: Anyways, I didn't know that INTPs cared at all about impracticality :tongue:


It'd be easier & cheaper to warehouse them in a comatose state while an artificial reality is piped into their subconscious. However that's not going to be an issue because when the elderly are forced to choose between a place to live, heat/AC, food & Obungler Care premiums/deductibles, the IRS is going to seize their home/assets & allow them to be wiped out in droves.

Bottom line: serious reduction of my parents generation The Baby Boomers & government seizing their assets.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Hotaru said:


> Kittens have claws, don't you ever forget it. :kitteh:
> Aww, you keep admitting out loud that you find us adorable.


What are all you feelers doing over at the ESTJ thread, don't you know that you're severely endangering the health of ESTJs & ENTJs? I understand that INFPs sometimes get kinda flighty or lost in the clouds but you people over there need to better consider the consequences of all the warm fuzzy feelings that you're emitting over there.
Don't you know what happens to EXTJs that are suddenly flooded with warm, touchy, happy golden sunshine type of feelings?
Their undersized heart suddenly grows three sizes & they prompyly die due to cardiomegaliciousness. So don't do it anymore LOL!

ENTJ male









ESTJ male









ESTJ female









Only you can prevent EXTJ heart disease. Don't be nice & you'll save a life.


----------



## Golden Rose

If those poor ExTJs didn't want to be covered in stardust, they wouldn't have invited us over there. 
In all truth, I think some of them are actually looking for natural heart enlargement techniques. Dat baby Fi♥


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Hotaru said:


> If those poor ExTJs didn't want to be covered in stardust, they wouldn't have invited us over there.
> In all truth, I think some of them are actually looking for natural heart enlargement techniques. Dat baby Fi♥


Well okay but maybe it's best if INFPs incrementally emit such baby Fi wubs, at least consider the baby steps approach.
I like that ESTJ woman over there, she's a hot shit & I'd hate for anything unfortunate to happen to her due to drowning in feeley wubs.


----------



## Golden Rose

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Well okay but maybe it's best if INFPs incrementally emit such baby Fi wubs, at least consider the baby steps approach.
> I like that ESTJ woman over there, she's a hot shit & I'd hate for anything unfortunate to happen to her due to drowning in feeley wubs.


It's ok, nothing you can't solve with whiskey and jazz music! (Not to stereotype but every ENTJ seems to adore both) Go for it! I've made sure that her degree of drowning wasn't too critical.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Hotaru said:


> It's ok, nothing you can't solve with whiskey and jazz music! (Not to stereotype but every ENTJ seems to adore both) Go for it! I've made sure that her degree of drowning wasn't too critical.


False. I prefer rum and alt rock.


----------



## The Hatter

Hotaru said:


> Kittens have claws, don't you ever forget it. :kitteh:
> Aww, you keep admitting out loud that you find us adorable.


It's not a confession, more like stating the inevitable. :3


----------



## Sempiturtle

Stick to the rules. Guys. This is a thread to critize not prove others wrong. 

Entp? I like the type but I don't like their sense of humor. It's stupid in my opinion.


----------



## LyeLye

Sempiturtle said:


> Stick to the rules. Guys. This is a thread to critize not prove others wrong.
> 
> Entp? I like the type but I don't like their sense of humor. It's stupid in my opinion.


Ah, how like an ISTJ to scold others for not "sticking to the rules." :wink:


----------



## Sempiturtle

An infp in a thread like this? I don't believe in miracles but this is certainly one.


----------



## SeaBassTheCat

ISTJ huh? 
Always think you're right, don't you? 
DON'T YOU!? 
(I'm not really familiar with that type xD)


----------



## Sempiturtle

SeaBassTheCat said:


> ISTJ huh?
> Always think you're right, don't you?
> DON'T YOU!?
> (I'm not really familiar with that type xD)


Well I am always right. ISTJ rip- off. You must adore me a little too much. ( neither am I. )


----------



## LyeLye

Sempiturtle said:


> An infp in a thread like this? I don't believe in miracles but this is certainly one.


Oh, darling, I've been here for a while - perhaps you were just too busy folding your socks to notice? I know that your folding preferences are specific but is it really an effective use of your time to spend fifteen minutes on one pair?


----------



## SeaBassTheCat

An INFP is it? 
You again, with you're feelings, you sure you want to be on here? What if we offend your FEELS? 
(lol, I like this XD)


----------



## Retsu

sempiturtle said:


> stick to the rules. Guys. This is a thread to critize not prove others wrong.
> 
> Entp? I like the type but i don't like their sense of humor. It's stupid in my opinion.


one of us
one of us
one of us


----------



## LyeLye

SeaBassTheCat said:


> An INFP is it?
> You again, with you're feelings, you sure you want to be on here? What if we offend your FEELS?
> (lol, I like this XD)


Aw, I won't get offended if you're always on here :kitteh:....but that's probably too much commitment for an ISTP.


----------



## LyeLye

Retsu said:


> one of us
> one of us
> one of us


It's funny how even your avatars look somewhat similar....not one for individuality, are you? roud:


----------



## Sempiturtle

Retsu said:


> one of us
> one of us
> one of us


You're god damn right! 
@LyeLye an infp? Is someone forcing you to stay on this thread? Because its unlikely but then again, do you even care about yourself? Does no exist in your vocabulary?


----------



## Retsu

LyeLye said:


> It's funny how even your avatars look somewhat similar....not one for individuality, are you? roud:


I'm not seeing it ;-; stop this bullying



Sempiturtle said:


> You're god damn right!
> @_LyeLye_ an infp? Is someone forcing you to stay on this thread? Because its unlikely but then again, do you even care about yourself? Does no exist in your vocabulary?


Sticking to the rules of the thread? PAH!


----------



## LyeLye

Sempiturtle said:


> You're god damn right!
> @LyeLye an infp? Is someone forcing you to stay on this thread? Because its unlikely but then again, do you even care about yourself? Does no exist in your vocabulary?


*No*, no doesn't exist in my vocabulary. Thanks for asking! :kitteh: 

Actually, though, I'm mainly here to stop you from succumbing to conformity and group-think. I see I'm already failing...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Sempiturtle said:


> You're god damn right!
> @_LyeLye_ an infp? Is someone forcing you to stay on this thread? Because its unlikely but then again, do you even care about yourself? Does no exist in your vocabulary?


I have _no_ doubt, that "no" is THE most used word in _your_ vocabulary, ISTJ.
Isn't that so?


----------



## Sempiturtle

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I have _no_ doubt, that "no" is THE most used word in your vocabulary, ISTJ.


You have just inspired me to say no again. So no. That is incorrect. There is another. Oh wait never mind. I shouldn't hurt your feelings with it, ENFP.


----------



## LyeLye

Retsu said:


> I'm not seeing it ;-; stop this bullying


I'm sorry. Did you get an update? I thought ISTJs didn't have the advanced software for feels.


----------



## LyeLye

@FluffyTheAnarchist You're back to an ENFP? Nooo, don't leave me! :crying:


----------



## Retsu

LyeLye said:


> I'm sorry. Did you get an update? I thought ISTJs didn't have the advanced software for feels.
> 
> View attachment 169170







Battlecry of ISTJs everywhere.
(I know Seven is INTJ but fak u)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Sempiturtle said:


> You have just inspired me to say no again. So no. That is incorrect. There is another. Oh wait never mind. I shouldn't hurt your feelings with it, ENFP.


I am an inspirererer like that, and I deserve a heavy-weightlifting award for inspiring an ISTJ. @Retsu? 
It's OK, you've inspired me to temporarily cage my feelings


----------



## The Hatter

Zibziby said:


> infps are flakey and wishy washy. dont ditch me or youre going to get the door slammed on you! if i invite you to something and you do not show up it is basically betrayal in my eyes


Only the wall full of your occult vandalism cares, INFJ. Only the wall.


----------



## InsanityAware

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Only the wall full of your occult vandalism cares, INFJ. Only the wall.


Shut up, you are a heartless manipulator.


----------



## The Hatter

InsanityAware said:


> Shut up, you are a heartless manipulator.


You are the one to talk, INTP. Oh wait-

You don't.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ArtOfBreaking said:


> You are the one to talk, INTP. Oh wait-
> 
> You don't.


You call that a critique, I call it a compliment. Now shut your loud mouth and go home.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

You are one to talk, INTP. Oh wait-

you dont.


----------



## LyeLye

Daleks_exterminate said:


> You are one to talk, INTP. Oh wait-
> 
> you dont.


It took you long enough to join us, INTP :kitteh: Were you sitting under an apple tree all this time, pondering about the ramifications of alien life, becoming paranoid at the possibilities of a government cover-up, and procrastinating on all of the tasks in your own life? :tongue:


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Really, INTP? Copying someone else's joke from the same thread page? Aren't you typically at least a little more creative than this?


EDIT: FUCKING NINJAS.

Please take your feelsy feels somewhere else, INFP. The thinkers are talking.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Only if my principles may accommodate it.


----------



## LyeLye

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> Really, INTP? Copying someone else's joke from the same thread page? Aren't you typically at least a little more creative than this?
> 
> 
> EDIT: FUCKING NINJAS.
> 
> Please take your feelsy feels somewhere else, INFP. The thinkers are talking.


Hmm, somehow I managed to think up what I was going to say, write it, and then post it. So strange that "the dreamers" of the MBTI are more proactive than you are, eh? How does the thinking ever benefit you if you never _act_ on it? :tongue: :wink:


----------



## The Hatter

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Only if my principles may accommodate it.


Strange, I was under the impression that INTPs don't have any.


----------



## LyeLye

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Strange, I was under the impression that you don't have any.


And you, ENTP? Doesn't much seem like it when you play devil's advocate just to mess with people.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Strange, I was under the impression that INTPs don't have any.


Depends upon how you define it.


----------



## The Hatter

LyeLye said:


> And you, ENTP? Doesn't much seem like it when you play devil's advocate just to mess with people.


Who says I am just playing it?


----------



## LyeLye

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Who says I am just playing it?


So you _are_ the devil's advocate, then. I'm glad we solved that mystery. But that means you hardly have the pedestal to stand on when it comes to values.


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> So you _are_ the devil's advocate, then. I'm glad we solved that mystery. But that means you hardly have the pedestal to stand on when it comes to values.


"stand on", INFP?...can't you see she's lying down?...but why should that surprise us?--we all know ENTPs are prone to lying about (stuff)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@_LyeLye_, I can't criticize you, I am too distracted by your avatar. Your lips are not shaded properly! Am I right, ISTJs? 

@_ArtOfBreaking_, ENTP... if I were Devil, I'd fire you... that's not advocating, that's being a commemorative statue to the decline and fall of the Roman empire.


----------



## The Hatter

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_LyeLye_, I can't criticize you, I am too distracted by your avatar. Your lips are not shaded properly! Am I right, ISTJs?
> 
> @_ArtOfBreaking_, ENTP... if I were Devil, I'd fire you... that's not advocating, that's being a commemorative statue to the decline and fall of the Roman empire.


ENFP, you are not so much as the devil than a girl with a duck face and a mustache comparable to Hitler's, so I think I am safe from that alternative.


----------



## LyeLye

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_LyeLye_, I can't criticize you, I am too distracted by your avatar. Your lips are not shaded properly! Am I right, ISTJs?
> 
> @_ArtOfBreaking_, ENTP... if I were Devil, I'd fire you... that's not advocating, that's being a commemorative statue to the decline and fall of the Roman empire.


Think of it as a beautiful ombre, dear. It's just a picture of a mouth. It's not an actual mouth; it won't swallow you whole.

And lol.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ArtOfBreaking said:


> ENFP, you are not so much as the devil than a girl with a duck face and a mustache comparable to Hitler's, so I think I am safe from that alternative.


Assumptions, ENTP? Your Ne-fountain may take you down the drain one day.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> Think of it as a beautiful ombre, dear. It's just a picture of a mouth. It's not an actual mouth; it won't swallow you whole.
> 
> And lol.


No it won't swallow me whole, it'll trigger my OCD! *itch, itch, iiiiiitch*
Actually a perfect way to unnerve perfectionists, right @ae1905?


----------



## LyeLye

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> No it won't swallow me whole, it'll trigger my OCD! *itch, itch, iiiiiitch*
> Actually a perfect way to unnerve perfectionists, right @ae1905?


ENFPs have OCD? I thought they only had ADHD.

Again, lol.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> ENFPs have OCD? I thought they only had ADHD.
> 
> Again, lol.


(ENFPs who work in publishing, or other "attention to detail" fields swing between the two )


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> No it won't swallow me whole, it'll trigger my OCD! *itch, itch, iiiiiitch*
> Actually a perfect way to unnerve perfectionists, right @ae1905?


my optic nerves are bothered by her teeth: they're uneven just like her bite


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> ENFPs have OCD? I thought they only had ADHD.
> 
> Again, lol.


this one is talented


----------



## LyeLye

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> (ENFPs who work in publishing swing between the two )


 you work in publishing?! As in, book publishing? Is it fun? For the longest time I wanted to be one but then I just decided to read and write, as editing kind of sucks.

Anyhow, I don't want to be yelled at by the ISTJs, so I have to criticize you :sad: STOP BLOWING BUBBLES AND START PAYING ATTENTION. That is all.


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> my optic nerves are bothered by her teeth: they're uneven just like her bite


Hey! Stop criticizing my avatar. You know what, @FluffyTheAnarchist, I lied to you. My avatar is a real mouth and it _can_ swallow you whole. You know what it considers a treat? Girls with hair mustaches.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> my optic nerves are bothered by her teeth: they're uneven just like her bite


Yes, INTJs tend to create elaborate theoretical models in their heads, and when I say elaborate, I mean inclusive of such facets as the intensity and consistency of an INFP bite... only to be disappointed, when life or INFPs fail to bite as expected.


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Yes, INTJs tend to create elaborate theoretical models in their heads, and when I say elaborate, I mean inclusive of such facets as the intensity and consistency of an INFP bite... only to be disappointed, when life or INFPs fail to bite as expected.


uneven bites can still leave their mark, not like the toothless, playful ones from ENFPs


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> Hey! Stop criticizing my avatar. You know what, @_FluffyTheAnarchist_, I lied to you. My avatar is a real mouth and it _can_ swallow you whole. You know what it considers a treat? Girls with hair mustaches.


(I used to design for a publishing company... and NO, it was way too tedious to be fun...) 

Your avatar is a dreamer, just like you are, INFP.  
Even a gullible ENFP knows it's neither real, nor nearly big enough to swallow me.
Did you take lying lessons from Ms.Catatonic over there (@ArtofBreaking) ?


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> uneven bites can still hurt, not like the toothless, playful ones from ENFPs


And what would your bite look like? I bet most of your teeth would be squares (how long did it take you to file them?), with two sharp incisors - the better to drain the joy and optimism out of people.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> uneven bites can still leave their mark, not like the toothless, playful ones from ENFPs



Announcement: calling all teeth to the random-annual "bite an INTJ meeting"
Bet ya didn't see that coming INTJ!


----------



## LyeLye

As @Retsu once told me, parentheses unfortunately don't work with mentions.

Aw, ENFP, congrats to you for becoming less naive. I'm sure before you became your mysterious counterpart (lol) you'd have believed me.


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> And what would your bite look like? I bet most of your teeth would be squares (how long did it take you to file them?), with two sharp incisors - the better to drain the joy and optimism out of people.


my bite is perfectly even, like my temperament


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> As @_Retsu_ once told me, parentheses unfortunately don't work with mentions.
> 
> Aw, ENFP, congrats to you for becoming less naive. I'm sure before you became your mysterious counterpart (lol) you'd have believed me.


hahahaha ) nah, I'd have to be an xSFP for that!


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Announcement: calling all teeth to the random-annual "bite an INTJ meeting"
> Bet ya didn't see that coming INTJ!


your snark is much worse than your bite, ENFP


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> my bite is perfectly even, like my temperament


You mean...emotionless.









(Yay! My 500th post! It damn well took long enough.)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> your snark is much worse than your bite, ENFP


Why, thank you, good Sir! 

The world must be nearing its end, an INTJ has uttered a compliment!


----------



## LyeLye

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hahahaha ) nah, I'd have to be an xSFP for that!


Haha, maybe. I tend to be a little gullible, too, actually :/ My friends love teasing me. Do you ever just not get the point of people lying just to lie? I never quite understood that.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> You mean...emotionless.
> 
> View attachment 169418
> 
> 
> (Yay! My 500th post! It damn well took long enough.)


What? Putin is an INTJ now? Where did that come from?
Please don't take me to those dark and *mysterious* places that you call "information sources", INFP!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> Haha, maybe. I tend to be a little gullible, too, actually :/ My friends love teasing me. Do you ever just not get the point of people lying just to lie? I never quite understood that.


+1, I tend to selfishly attribute "meaning" to the lies... then I can move on...


----------



## Golden Rose

What am I even looking at?


----------



## Sempiturtle

Wow
Much interesting
Many thread obeying
Very stupid

I suck at that. Fuck that meme.

Many feelers around this thread. Not surprised you're not sticking to it. Your feels can't handle it.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Heh. Says the type that takes criticism as well as China handles getting hit by a bat. Lots of noise at first and then a slow tinkling as you realize you can't win...

Twitch


----------



## Adena

INFJs, also known as "special snowflake syndrom". Get off your high horse and stop pretending to be a messiah.


----------



## The Hatter

JudyBoBudy said:


> INFJs, also known as "special snowflake syndrom". Get off your high horse and stop pretending to be a messiah.


This is coming from an ENTJ.


----------



## Adena

ArtOfBreaking said:


> This is coming from an ENTJ.


How is it up in the clouds, by the way?


----------



## SysterMatic

JudyBoBudy said:


> How is it up in the clouds, by the way?


White and fluffy. How is it in your loved earth?


----------



## Adena

Considering that I actually _own_ the earth, I'm fantastic. How many unicorns and Disney films do you have up there?


----------



## Golden Rose

Sometimes the ego of an ENTJ is so big and inflated that you could attach a basket and a burner to it and make yourself a nice hot air balloon.


----------



## SysterMatic

@JudyBoBudy Wow if you own the earth I can't even think how much do you have to pay every day for your debit. I'm sorry :'( Because it's all a material question, isn't?! For your question: no one  But I have a katana and a scissors for kill chickens if you want. @Hotaru don't worry you can always extinguish theyr hot head with your lake of tears.


----------



## Adena

@Inver The amount of money that people are owing me is larger than my debt, trust me. Nah, I have other people to kill chickens for me. I'm surprised though that you managed to kill chickens without crying. Good for you!


----------



## SysterMatic

If you want I can always kill chicken while I'm crying. It would be more fun, I guess.
So if you have all that money I presume you are the happiest girl in the world... Or maybe no. I'm the happiest "" (someone have take control of my keyboards and he his the master of smile, HELP ME  !!)


----------



## Adena

@Inver Are you sure the person who has taken over your keyboard isn't your depressed and repressed alger-ego, maybe? (haha you're sweet)


----------



## The Hatter

JudyBoBudy said:


> How is it up in the clouds, by the way?


Way better than your non-existent kingdom, actually.


----------



## SysterMatic

Hunm I think so. But I'm unsure... I'm thinking that maybe it could be *your* depressed and repressed alter-ego!
Don't ask me how it endend in me but it seem like it happened. All is possible!


----------



## Adena

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Way better than your non-existent kingdom, actually.


Glad to hear, let me know when the marijana influence will wear off.



Inver said:


> Hunm I think so. But I'm unsure... I'm thinking that maybe it could be *your* depressed and repressed alter-ego!
> Don't ask me how it endend in me but it seem like it happened. All is possible!


Mine? Oh no, mine is well hidden in the closet and never gets out. _Yours_, on the other hand...
Your Ne is showing!


----------



## SysterMatic

Yes, what's the point? Do you fear the power of Ne?! I could steal your kingdom with that MUAHAHAHAHAH
My kingdom it would be way more exiting. We Would have fountain with water!


----------



## Adena

Inver said:


> Yes, what's the point? Do you fear the power of Ne?! I could steal your kingdom with that MUAHAHAHAHAH
> My kingdom it would be way more exiting. We Would have fountain with water!


A _fountain_? With _*water*_? Wow, that's a first. Try chocolate fountain. Three of them, actually.


----------



## SysterMatic

^ENTJ you're way too banal :dry:


----------



## Adena

Inver said:


> ^ENTJ you're way too banal :dry:


Banal, but it works, in contrast of your silly ideas.


----------



## The Hatter

ae1905 said:


> there you go again, ENTP, making up your own rules and possibiities...but _lie_ is used in the present tense when there is no direct object, as there isn't in _lie around_ (grammatically no different than _lie down_)


You know I hate to do this, INTJ.
You know I do.
I really do.


*possibilities


----------



## Retsu

LyeLye said:


> Replying back to the ISTJ. Over.
> 
> *still didn't work. Must try to reply to another post*


It says you've got it, now.


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> there you go again, ENTP, making up your own rules and possibiities...but _lie_ is used in the present tense when there is no direct object, as there isn't in _lie around_ (grammatically no different than _lie down_)



View attachment 169754


Except in this case it's grammar we're talking about.


----------



## ae1905

ArtOfBreaking said:


> You know I hate to do this, INTJ.
> You know I do.
> I really do.
> 
> *possibilities


one day you may be right, ENTP--there's always that possibility


----------



## The Hatter

ae1905 said:


> one day you may be right, ENTP--there's always that possibility


Yeah, I should be optimistic, I might be right one day--
Oh wait.
I already am.


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> View attachment 169754
> 
> 
> Except in this case it's grammar we're talking about.


your attachment's like your point, INFP: goin nowhere...try this

Grammar Girl : Lay Versus Lie :: Quick and Dirty Tips ™


----------



## ae1905

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Yeah, I should be optimistic, I might be right one day--
> Oh wait.
> I already am.


about your optimism?...can't argue with that--reality doesn't often penetrate that fog of Ne you surround yourself in


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> your attachment's like your point, INFP: goin nowhere...try this
> 
> Grammar Girl : Lay Versus Lie :: Quick and Dirty Tips â„¢


LOL. I'm not the one you were arguing with INTJ. We'll have to reroute your systems, so that your facial (avatar) recognition will improve :wink:


----------



## LyeLye

Retsu said:


> It says you've got it, now.


First, boo. It never gave me a notification (or at the very least, it got lost somewhere).

Secondly, more importantly, yay! I'm a Posting Professional, y'all :kitteh: :tongue: roud: :happy: :wink:


----------



## The Hatter

ae1905 said:


> about your optimism?...can't argue with that--reality doesn't often penetrate that fog of Ne you surround yourself in


Because your spelling mistake is definitely a hallucination of mine.


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> LOL. I'm not the one you were arguing with INTJ. We'll have to reroute your systems, so that your facial (avatar) recognition will improve :wink:


your avatar says one thing and your name another, _LyeLye_--don't blame me if I got confused


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> First, boo. It never gave me a notification (or at the very least, it got lost somewhere).
> 
> Secondly, more importantly, yay! I'm a Posting Professional, y'all :kitteh: :tongue: roud: :happy: :wink:


Congrats!    You BIG GURL now! Criticize like a PRO!


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> your avatar says one thing and your name another, _LyeLye_--don't blame me if I got confused


Now that you're an INTJ, I'm not sure you're allowed to be confused, dear, about anything other than emotions. Where's that mythical INTJ arrogance that we all know and love?


----------



## ae1905

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Because your spelling mistake is definitely a hallucination of mine.


I'm sure it's not the first (or last) time you've had a Ne hallucination, ENTP


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> Now that you're an INTJ, I'm not sure you're allowed to be confused, dear, about anything other than emotions. Where's that mythical INTJ arrogance that we all know and love?


arrogance is just honesty, and so is humility--we just call it like we see it


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> your avatar says one thing and your name another, _LyeLye_--don't blame me if I got confused


INTJ Sad = INTJ does not compute. Fluffy offer apple.


----------



## Retsu

LyeLye said:


> First, boo. It never gave me a notification (or at the very least, it got lost somewhere).
> 
> Secondly, more importantly, yay! I'm a Posting Professional, y'all :kitteh: :tongue: roud: :happy: :wink:











Dats u
I'm so proud :'D


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> INTJ Sad = INTJ does not compute. Fluffy offer apple.


INTJ does not compute = INTJ don't care. Apple gives INTJ idea!


----------



## ae1905

Retsu said:


> Dats u
> I'm so proud :'D


the postess with the mostest


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Retsu said:


> Dats u
> I'm so proud :'D


Fluffy detect tear of joy from ISTJ. Fluffy collect tear in a jar, close jar tightly, label jar "ISTJ Precious Tear specimen, collected on Aug. 2,2014".


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> INTJ does not compute = INTJ don't care. Apple gives INTJ idea!


INTJ wrong. INTJ does not compute = INTJ paranoid (Fluffy saw with own eyes)
Apple give idea (that was the point), make INTJ unsad.


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> INTJ wrong. INTJ does not compute = INTJ paranoid (Fluffy saw with own eyes)
> Apple give idea (that was the point), make INTJ unsad.


thank you...but irl, INTJ does not compute = interlocutor not fit to talk to


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> thank you...but irl, INTJ does not compute = interlocutor not fit to talk to


INTJ not self-aware, must talk to @Queen Qualia.


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> INTJ not self-aware, must talk to @Queen Qualia.


only to @Queen Qualia's better half--you can have the other


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> only to @_Queen Qualia_'s better half--you can have the other


shall we summon King Solomon?


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> arrogance is just honesty, and so is humility--we just call it like we see it


Humph. So, you see things from the same (your) objective perspective always? You know, darling, the subjectivity of life is what makes it so special.


----------



## SysterMatic

And what is the thing that makes special that pair of lips in your avatar?!  (Lol)


----------



## LyeLye

Retsu said:


> Dats u
> I'm so proud :'D


Aww! Thanks, Retsu. Be careful, though, or you'll draw the scary INTJ with your spelling errors.


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> shall we summon King Solomon?


he's trying to decide between wives #387, 529, and 231...we can let the Queen decide herself


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> Humph. So, you see things from the same (your) objective perspective always? You know, darling, the subjectivity of life is what makes it so special.


special like your crooked teeth?


----------



## LyeLye

Inver said:


> And what is the thing that makes special that pair of lips in your avatar?!  (Lol)


I paint my lips with the blood of poets, dear. I've heard that I can gain all of their abilities by doing so - think Elizabeth Bathory.


----------



## SysterMatic

LyeLye said:


> I paint my lips with the blood of poets, dear. I've heard that I can gain all of their abilities by doing so - think Elizabeth Bathory.


Don't trust everything you hear 'cause I heard they're not true most of the time


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> special like your crooked teeth?


Yes, actually. Imperfections are wonderful.


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> I paint my lips with the blood of poets, dear. I've heard that I can gain all of their abilities by doing so - think Elizabeth Bathory.


oh, INFP, you and your dreams


----------



## LyeLye

Inver said:


> Don't trust everything you hear 'cause I heard they're not true most of the time


Either way, I like this shade. I think I'll stick with it :wink:


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> oh, INFP, you and your dreams


Dreams? Whatever you tell yourself at night...


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> Yes, actually. Imperfections are wonderful.


what does your dentist think of this theory?


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> Dreams? Whatever you tell yourself at night...


whatever that is, it's not bloody lips or crooked teeth!


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> what does your dentist think of this theory?


My dentist is an INTJ. What he thinks about the beauty of imperfections (or lack thereof) is invalid.


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> whatever that is, it's not bloody lips or crooked teeth!


So you're saying that my teeth aren't crooked, then? And my lips aren't bloody? Then what are they?


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> My dentist is an INTJ. What he thinks about the beauty of imperfections (or lack thereof) is invalid.


it's a good thing INFPs are a minority, or cosmetic dentists would be out of work--like INFPs


----------



## SysterMatic

LyeLye said:


> So you're saying that my teeth aren't crooked, then? And my lips aren't bloody? Then what are they?


You don't want him to answer this question....


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> So you're saying that my teeth aren't crooked, then? And my lips aren't bloody? Then what are they?


no, I'm saying whatever my dreams are, they're not bloody and crooked...your lips and teeth are bloody and crooked in all their imperfect INFP gory


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> he's trying to decide between wives #387, 529, and 231...we can let the Queen decide herself


INTJ distraction plan fail. INTJ paranoid again.


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> it's a good thing INFPs are a minority, or cosmetic dentists would be out of work--like INFPs


Tell me, what profession do you have? I've heard that INTJs can only be CPAs or scientists.


----------



## ae1905

Inver said:


> You don't want him to answer this question....


you don't want to _hear_ the answer, ENFP


----------



## SysterMatic

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> INTJ distraction plan fail. INTJ paranoid again.


So this is you in the photo in your avatar? (the monkey story...) @ae1905 yes I don't want to because then I don't know if I have to trust you


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> INTJ distraction plan fail. INTJ paranoid again.


are you insinuating something, ENFP?


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> no, I'm saying whatever my dreams are, they're not bloody and crooked...your lips and teeth are bloody and crooked in all their imperfect INFP gory


What _do_ INTJs dream about? Pi?


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> Tell me, what profession do you have? I've heard that INTJs can only be CPAs or scientists.


that's a bloody lie...INTJs can be anything they set their minds to


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> that's a bloody lie...INTJs can be anything they set their minds to


Oh really? Write me a poem, INTJ (though I'm not even sure this would count since I have no idea what your actual Type is).


----------



## ae1905

Inver said:


> So this is you in the photo in your avatar? (the monkey story...) @ae1905 yes I don't want to because then I don't know if I have to trust you


do you have faith in God?...if so, then trusting an INTJ is pretty much the same thing


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> What _do_ INTJs dream about? Pi?


you're an INFP, don't you intuit these things?


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> do you have faith in God?...if so, then trusting an INTJ is pretty much the same


An INTJ that has faith in God? Lo and behold a miracle...or perhaps a devolution. Faith is the purposeful suspension of critical thinking, dear.


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> you're an INFP, don't you intuit these things?


I'm intuitive, not psychic. But Pi _was_ my best guess.


----------



## SysterMatic

ae1905 said:


> do you have faith in God?...if so, then trusting an INTJ is pretty much the same thing


You're a imaginary friends? Cool. I've always wanted one.


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> Oh really? Write me a poem, INTJ (though I'm not even sure this would count since I have no idea what your actual Type is).


it's just like an INFP to think writing verse is a profession


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> An INTJ that has faith in God? Lo and behold a miracle...or perhaps a devolution. Faith is the purposeful suspension of critical thinking, dear.


I asked ENFP if _she_ has faith in God...my self-confidence is a matter of fact, not faith


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> I'm intuitive, not psychic. But Pi _was_ my best guess.


because _your_ dreams are pie in the sky?


----------



## ae1905

Inver said:


> You're a imaginary friends? Cool. I've always wanted one.


only _one_, ENFP?...I thought your type imagines _every_one is her friend?


----------



## ae1905

iHeartCats said:


> Htat waz only cuz he sayd htat i haed soem clhorfrm at hoem.


that was after you brought up chloroform and Tesla



> Y u ne3d 2 tel ev3ryhtn 2 ev3ry1 @ae1905, u iz rued, u aint getyn any visytur mesgz frm m3 any moar, unt1l i chaeng my miend.


the cat was never in the bag, kitty



iHeartCats said:


> Acualy 2 b moar ecxat, i wz denyn htat Tesla wz ENTP n i sayd he waz INTJ n i styl styckn wyt htat opyniun


right, my typo...I made the change


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @iHeartCats, I knows u iz 1 fine feline with a <3 of gold... I trusts u. Vyzytor msgs opend.


Htax Flaffy. <3 ;-; 
I gona l00k 4 soem gud 1z whn i haev accys 2 my unecls r00m agen


----------



## LyeLye

-Alpha- said:


> Ok ok.
> 
> Hi there. :wink:


An INTJ _choosing_ to initiate a conversation? Color me stunned.


----------



## iHeartCats

ae1905 said:


> The cat was never in the bag, kitty


Hte cat waz nevr in hte bag but ur avutar lieks 2 stand aloan in hte dark..... Iz it a selfy, @ae1905?
Typical Sunday afternoon?


----------



## ae1905

iHeartCats said:


> Hte cat waz nevr in hte bag but ur avutar lieks 2 stand aloan in hte dark..... Iz it a selfy, @ae1905?
> Typical Sunday afternoon?


as an ENTJ, it's lonely at the top, kitty, but I wouldn't have it any other way...do you recognize my avatar?


----------



## iHeartCats

ae1905 said:


> as an ENTJ, it's lonely at the top, kitty, but I wouldn't have it any other way...do you recognize my avatar?


Oh so you have decided to leave your house a bit?

I dont recognize your new avutar but it's still a valuable effort, leaving your dark basement and spending some time outside


----------



## ae1905

iHeartCats said:


> Oh so you have decided to leave your house a bit?
> 
> I dont recognize your new avutar but it's still a valuable effort, leaving your dark basement and spending some time outside


I _am_ outside, but the spotlight _always_ shines on me...even the sun knows that, kitty--I'm surprised you don't


----------



## iHeartCats

ae1905 said:


> I _am_ outside, but the spotlight _always_ shines on me...even the sun knows that, kitty--I'm surprised you don't


I'm certain that the sun knows it, Unknown personality, it has only forgotten about it... Obviously.


----------



## ae1905

iHeartCats said:


> I'm certain that the sun knows it, Unknown personality, it has only forgotten about it... Obviously.


you make more sense when you're unintelligible


----------



## Adena

ae1905 said:


> you make more sense when you're unintelligible


I think you're perfect!


----------



## iHeartCats

ae1905 said:


> you make more sense when you're unintelligible


And you were more fun when you were ESTJ, have you seen me complain about it? No? Thats right Unknown personality.


----------



## iHeartCats

JudyBoBudy said:


> I think you're perfect!


Oh look @ae1905, we have a lady for you! <3 she thinks you're perfect, the poor thing...
Better hurry on Skype while she's still available

<3 :* ouo 3>


----------



## Adena

iHeartCats said:


> Oh look @ae1905, we have a lady for you! <3 she thinks you're perfect, the poor thing...
> Better hurry on Skype while she's still available
> 
> <3 :* ouo 3>


Aww you're so sweet! Maybe we can meet after you'll finish baking pies for the bake sale at your kids' primary school?


----------



## ae1905

JudyBoBudy said:


> I think you're perfect!


here's looking at you, kid


----------



## Retsu

ae1905 said:


> you make more sense when you're unintelligible


GAAAH WHAT PERSONALITY ARE YOU NAAAAO!?!?!?!?
Why so many changes maen


----------



## ae1905

iHeartCats said:


> And you were more fun when you were ESTJ, have you seen me complain about it? No? Thats right Unknown personality.


well, you _have_ mentioned a few times that you liked the humicorn ESTJ, so yes...


----------



## ae1905

Retsu said:


> GAAAH WHAT PERSONALITY ARE YOU NAAAAO!?!?!?!?
> Why so many changes maen


evolution


----------



## iHeartCats

ae1905 said:


> well, you _have_ mentioned a few times that you liked the humicorn ESTJ, so yes...


The humicorn was ENFP!! Are the ENTJs supposed to have the Alzheimer's?
Good luck trying to remember your Skype username when trying to have some sxy virtual romance with your new fellow Alzheimer lady counterpart.


----------



## ae1905

iHeartCats said:


> The humicorn was ENFP!! Are the ENTJs supposed to have the Alzheimer's?
> Good luck trying to remember your Skype username when trying to have some sxy virtual romance with your new fellow Alzheimer lady counterpart.


I don't know what's worse: that I don't remember, or that you _do_!?


----------



## iHeartCats

ae1905 said:


> I don't know what's worse: that I don't remember, or that you _do_!?


I think that you not remembering is worse. I don't see anything bad in remembering the ESTJ woman (I was convinced that you were a woman back then), she was funny and witty and then she turned out to be non-existent, it was quite cruel of you to create her and then take her away from me like she had never existed.
P.s. i am officialy over the humicorn now, but i still miss the ESTJ woman.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> I think that you not remembering is worse. I don't see anything bad in remembering the ESTJ woman (I was convinced that you were a woman back then), she was funny and witty and then she turned out to be non-existent, it was quite cruel of you to create her and then take her away from me like she had never existed.
> P.s. i am officialy over the humicorn now, but i still miss the ESTJ woman.


Oh, but that's only until you see the humicorn again!


----------



## iHeartCats

@FluffyTheAnarchist
Wat a byutiful story u haev wryten abawt m3 Flaffy! :')
I iz now cryign n maekn speshul SweatNip oil 4 u, it iz Olive oil htat contayn speshul yngredynt - my tears and 2 drops of my sweat! <3 Almoast done!

Iz gona cst u only 5000$! Flaffy plz! <3


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iheartcats said:


> @fluffytheanarchist
> wat a byutiful story u haev wryten abawt m3 flaffy! :')
> i am now cryign n maekn speshul sweatnip oil 4 u, it iz olive oil htat contayn speshul yngredynt - my tears and 2 drops of my sweat! <3 almoast done!
> 
> Iz gona cst u only 5000$! Flaffy plz! <3


LOL!  Have you no heroic aspirations? Saving the planet, the ENFPs, @Daleks_exterminate?!!
Take off that Batman suit, you imposter!!


----------



## TwistedMuses

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> LOL!  Have you no heroic aspirations? Saving the planet, the ENFPs, @Daleks_exterminate?!!
> Take off that Batman suit, you imposter!!


How can you fix the planet when you leave the tap open and iron on? Damn, buy some attentiveness, cause it seems you need some. And go get ADHD pills if at first your psychiatrist won't go nuts from your endless talking...


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Oh, but that's only until you see the humicorn again!


Do u myn 2 say htat hte humycorn w1ll b3 baek, Flaffy?
Dnt giev m3 fsal hop3 plz Flaffy, I haev alr3dy buryd h1m n my m1end. :'/


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

TwistedMuses said:


> How can you fix the planet when you leave the tap open and iron on? Damn, buy some attentiveness, cause it seems you need some. And go get ADHD pills if at first your psychiatrist won't go nuts from your endless talking...


Hey, INFP, would you really want to see all that Ne put on a leash and caged, like a bird in factory animal farming?


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> LOL!  Have you no heroic aspirations? Saving the planet, the ENFPs, @Daleks_exterminate?!!
> Take off that Batman suit, you imposter!!


I iz on vacatyun nw, Flaffy!
I mist go 2 hte b3ach 2 tiems a day, e4t gud fud, taek regulyr nps, prodcu SweatNip oil n ocasynly go oute im hte ev3nygn! No tiem 4 savn!

*Batman returns 2 duty on August 19.


----------



## an absurd man

iHeartCats said:


> I iz on vacatyun nw, Flaffy!
> I mist go 2 hte b3ach 2 tiems a day, e4t gud fud, taek regulyr nps, prodcu SweatNip oil n ocasynly go oute im hte ev3nygn! No time 4 savn!
> 
> *Batman returns 2 duty on August 19.


I ned butt loads of SweatNip*™ *nao


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> I iz on vacatyun nw, Flaffy!
> I mist go 2 hte b3ach 2 tiems a day, e4t gud fud, taek regulyr nps, prodcu SweatNip oil n ocasynly go oute im hte ev3nygn! No tiem 4 savn!
> 
> *Batman returns 2 duty on August 19.


Hm... smells fishy, cats don't like water. Am I talking to a mermaid or a sealion? 
Perhaps you are a penguin, who likes to sweat it out in the tropics?! 

Is catnip nothing but dehydrated penguin sweat?


----------



## iHeartCats

an absurd man said:


> I ned butt loads of SweatNip*™ *nao


I savn yte 4 u, iz only 5000$/1 bottle, extra low priec 4 hte 1st cstumr <3


----------



## an absurd man

iHeartCats said:


> I savn yte 4 u, iz only 5000$/1 bottle, extra low priec 4 hte 1st cstumr <3


wow such price so discount you aksept paypal? <3


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Hm... smells fishy, cats don't like water. Am I talking to a mermaid or a sealion?
> Perhaps you are a penguin, who likes to sweat it out in the tropics?!


I dnt swym, i only use hte b3ach s4nd as a l1tr box! Silly Flaffy <3


----------



## iHeartCats

an absurd man said:


> wow such price so discount you aksept paypal? <3


Af cors! <3 i evn aksept c4sh n forygn kurnsy <3


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> I dnt swym, i only use hte b3ach s4nd as a l1tr box! Silly Flaffy <3


True. Never thought about that. You house felines have no freedom of litter rights. You must feel so liberated now!


----------



## Jinsei

As if there isn't enough conflict already in the world... we have to go and create more just for the fun of it lol! @FluffyTheAnarchist ... you are looking a little tense today. Need a back massage?


----------



## iHeartCats

Jinsei said:


> As if there isn't enough conflict already in the world... we have to go and create more just for the fun of it lol! @FluffyTheAnarchist ... you are looking a little tense today. Need a back massage?


Lel INFJ newcmr, ur psych1c skilz haev f4ild u dis tiem, Flaffy iz maryd...
N jst 2 saev ur tiem, i iz a sly biznis cat, n @ae1905 iz a man.....
Yw


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Jinsei said:


> As if there isn't enough conflict already in the world... we have to go and create more just for the fun of it lol! @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ ... you are looking a little tense today. Need a back massage?


I heard spines are on sale at the drug store down the road from your place of residence.


----------



## LyeLye

ENTrePreneur said:


> I heard spines are on sale at the drug store down the road from your place of residence.


How about hearts, Tinman?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

LyeLye said:


> How about hearts, Tinman?


I prefer not to waste my money on objects of weakness.

Besides, if I ever needed one I could just borrow some of yours. You certainly wouldn't notice.


----------



## Jinsei

iHeartCats said:


> Lel INFJ newcmr, ur psych1c skilz haev f4ild u dis tiem, Flaffy iz maryd...
> N jst 2 saev ur tiem, i iz a sly biznis cat, n @ae1905 iz a man.....
> Yw


*Sigh... As usual with you ESFJs... You have read way too much into my intentions and jumped to the complete wrong conclusion. I have already contacted her "partner" to arrange the massage... how you ask? Telepathy of course... :laughing:


----------



## LyeLye

@ae1905 @ENTrePreneur Oh dear. A fight between an ENTP and an ENTJ? Is this Transformers? Who are the Autobots and who are the Decepticons? I want to know which side to root for.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

LyeLye said:


> @_ae1905_ @_ENTrePreneur_ Oh dear. A fight between an ENTP and an ENTJ? Is this Transformers? Who are the Autobots and who are the Decepticons? I want to know which side to root for.


Naw. More like a boot and an ant. Scurry back to your hill, @ae1905. :kitteh:


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> @ae1905 @ENTrePreneur Oh dear. A fight between an ENTP and an ENTJ? Is this Transformers? Who are the Autobots and who are the Decepticons? I want to know which side to root for.


there you go, INFP, trying to turn everything into an epic struggle between Good and Evil...but in NT land, there're no such things, only True and False


----------



## LyeLye

ENTrePreneur said:


> Naw. More like a boot and an ant. Scurry back to your hill, @ae1905. :kitteh:


Ah, is this that ENTP overconfidence I was warned about?


----------



## ae1905

ENTrePreneur said:


> Naw. More like a boot and an ant. Scurry back to your hill, @ae1905. :kitteh:


my hill's a mountain, ENTP, too high for a mole like you to climb, much less surmount


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> Ah, is this that ENTP overconfidence I was warned about?


no worry, ENTP will get over his confidence once I'm through with him


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> there you go, INFP, trying to turn everything into an epic struggle between Good and Evil...but in NT land, there're no such things, only True and False


Darling, your view of the world is over-simplistic. "There are more things in heaven and earth...than are dreamt of in your philosophy," as a stunningly bright ENFP once told me


----------



## -Alpha-

EwwNFP.


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> Darling, your view of the world is over-simplistic. "There are more things in heaven and earth...than are dreamt of in your philosophy," as a stunningly bright ENFP once told me


OK, Horatio, now tell me if it's better to be or not to be? I've got a meeting in the Senate with Brutus and I've got a funny feeling about it.


----------



## -Alpha-

For you?

Not to be. Is that even a question?


----------



## Golden Rose

I'm laughing so much at this! I can't wait to see @ae1905 doing this as his INTP self!


----------



## LyeLye

-Alpha- said:


> EwwNFP.


And here I thought INTJs were above juvenility...your lack of social skills is showing.


----------



## ae1905

-Alpha- said:


> For you?
> 
> Not to be. Is that even a question?


when I want to know what computers feel, I'll ask you INTJ


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> OK, Horatio, now tell me if it's better to be or not to be? I've got a meeting in the Senate with Brutus and I've got a funny feeling about it.


Well, you can learn this retelling of a myth from the great philosopher Nietzsche: "According to the old story, King Midas had long hunted wise Silenus, Dionysus' companion, without catching him. When Silenus had finally fallen into his clutches, the king asked him what was the best and most desirable thing of all for mankind. The daemon stood still, stiff and motionless, until at last, forced by the king, he gave a shrill laugh and spoke these words: 'Miserable, ephemeral race, children of hazard and hardship, why do you force me to say what it would be much more fruitful for you not to hear? The best of all things is something entirely outside your grasp: not to be born, not to be, to be nothing. But the second-best thing for you—is to die soon.'"


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> when I want to know what computers feel, I'll ask you INTJ


And when I want to know how sociopaths feel, I'll ask you ENTJ  Tell me, how's that pyramid scheme going?


----------



## -Alpha-

When I want to know how feels feel, I'll ask you, INFP.


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> Well, you can learn this retelling of a myth from the great philosopher Nietzsche: "According to the old story, King Midas had long hunted wise Silenus, Dionysus' companion, without catching him. When Silenus had finally fallen into his clutches, the king asked him what was the best and most desirable thing of all for mankind. The daemon stood still, stiff and motionless, until at last, forced by the king, he gave a shrill laugh and spoke these words: 'Miserable, ephemeral race, children of hazard and hardship, why do you force me to say what it would be much more fruitful for you not to hear? The best of all things is something entirely outside your grasp: not to be born, not to be, to be nothing. But the second-best thing for you—is to die soon.'"


that's great, just don't tell Brutus he said that

Actually, I've read that expression in Schopenhauer who influenced Nietzsche. But it's an age-old idea you find in Buddhism, Hinduism, and other religions that renounce this world.


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> that's great, just don't tell Brutus he said that
> 
> Actually, I've read that expression in Schopenhauer who influenced Nietzsche. But it's an age-old idea you find in Buddhism, Hinduism, and other religions that renounce this world.


Hmm, and I have not. Makes me want to read up on it all now.


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> And when I want to know how sociopaths feel, I'll ask you ENTJ  Tell me, how's that pyramid scheme going?


don't knock it, INFP--look what it did for the Pharoahs


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> don't knock it, INFP--look what it did for the Pharoahs


You mean, it'll keep me entombed when I'm dead? How...useful.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Are you suggesting that Enneagram type-1s are to gnawing, as owls are to licking tootsie pops?


Dealing with Type 1s.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Enfps are all fluffy


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Enfps are all fluffy


Yes, we are, unlike you INTPs, made entirely of sharp corners.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Dealing with Type 1s.


You must be dealing with the wrong Type 1s or another type masquerading as a Type 1.
Type 1s are fluffy, cuddly & very affectionate.









Just gotta be more careful with female type 1s because they sometimes cave to cravings.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I think I just vomited in my mouth a little.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> You must be dealing with the wrong Type 1s or another type masquerading as a Type 1.
> Type 1s are fluffy, cuddly & very affectionate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta be more careful with female type 1s because they sometimes cave to cravings.
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Your avatar says principled, purposeful and self-controlled.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Your avatar says principled, purposeful and self-controlled.


That's correct, my avatar contains those descriptions but maybe it's fairly safe to assume that there's more to an individual than what a three word description of type can convey.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> That correct, my avatar contains those descriptions but maybe it's fairly safe to assume that there's more to an individual than what a three word description of type can convey.


Yes, the 4 MBTI letters you failed to produce.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I think I just vomited in my mouth a little.


I hope it wasn't something that I said or image of the gnawed upon Easter Egg.


----------



## iHeartCats

stargazing grasshopper said:


> That's correct, my avatar contains those descriptions but maybe it's fairly safe to assume that there's more to an individual than what a three word description of type can convey.



NO.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I hope it wasn't something that I said or image of the gnawed upon Easter Egg.


Easter egg. Lol


----------



## Chiaroscuro

stargazing grasshopper said:


> That was rather vague for an INTJ, more along the line of what I'd expect from an unstable XSXP type.
> Do INTJs often exhibit symptoms similar to Turrets Syndrome or are the wannabes just that extremely unimpressive or lacking motivation when offering up such a witty suggestion. Maybe INTJs are better at hurling insulting suggestions or such activities that don't require following simple directions or maybe some INTJs are merely too challenged to grasp the concept of criticizing an individual's personality type rather than cracking off such words of wisdom.
> Learn to play nicely with others.


The nature of this thread is to play mean, but you want to play nice... Your ideas are scattered and unrelated... You criticize in a passive aggressive way... AHA! 
Silly INFP, you are not type 1. You are type 4. No other type besides INFP could make a pseudo creative list seem like poetry, and yawn worthy poetry to be honest. 
"He thinks he's a psychic and a doctor, start him on anti-psychotics for the schizophrenia and Vicodin for the strong Fi butt hurt."


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Yes, the 4 MBTI letters you failed to produce.


I tried several times but I don't fit into a four sided MBTI box.
My personality flows along the edges of a few MBTI types.


----------



## iHeartCats

Chiaroscuro said:


> The nature of this thread is to play mean, but you want to play nice... Your ideas are scattered and unrelated... You criticize in a passive aggressive way... AHA!
> Silly INFP, you are not type 1. You are type 4. No other type besides INFP could make a pseudo creative list seem like poetry, and yawn worthy poetry to be honest.
> "He thinks he's a psychic and a doctor, start him on anti-psychotics for the schizophrenia and Vicodin for the strong Fi butt hurt."


Lel... I haev alredy tryd htat but Dr. FortuneTelling AstroFappur (sry i cudnt rsyst) refusys 2 taek medycatyiun, now what?
Whn i tryd 2 giev hym hte medycatyun, he startyd scrymyn somthn abawt planuts n random numbrz n hityn me wit hz astro magazyn.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I tried several times but I don't fit into a four sided MBTI box.
> My personality flows along the edges of a few MBTI types.


Purposefully flowing in no particular direction, Type 1? Sounds efficient.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> Lel... I haev alredy tryd htat but Dr. FortuneTelling AstroFappur (sry i cudnt rsyst) refusys 2 taek medycatyiun, now what?
> Whn i tryd 2 giev hym hte medycatyun, he startyd scrymyn somthn abawt planuts n random numbrz n hityn me wit hz astro magazyn.


ESFJ, always trying to drug innocent people into conformity.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Chiaroscuro said:


> The nature of this thread is to play mean, but you want to play nice... Your ideas are scattered and unrelated... You criticize in a passive aggressive way... AHA!
> Silly INFP, you are not type 1. You are type 4. No other type besides INFP could make a pseudo creative list seem like poetry, and yawn worthy poetry to be honest.
> "He thinks he's a psychic and a doctor, start him on anti-psychotics for the schizophrenia and Vicodin for the strong Fi butt hurt."


Once again the purpose of the thread completely escaped the challenged comprehension of another alleged INTJ.
Alleged INTJs appear to prefer trolling this thread for the purpose of attacking individuals rather than criticizing the above individual's personality type. I've no problem with being criticized & maybe I've a fondness for INFPs that can accept criticism without taking it personal. If an alleged INTJ interprets that as being passive aggressive then so be it, whatever floats that leaky INTJ wannabe's boat. 
I've never seen so many emotionally compromised INTJs exhibiting such massive butt-hurt akin to an unhealthy ISFJ. Where did alleged INTJs robotic evil genius evaporate to, where's the abstract vision that's capable of peering through the superficial & seeing that which is veiled from other types? Maybe the personality type above can't grasp simplicity because it was never blessed with the very rare & equally coveted INTJ qualities.
An analyst might offer that a wannabe INTJ must be losing their mind, but a true realist would inform them that the wannabe can't lose that which it never possessed.

Anyway, party on INTJ, the Decepticons are ROFL.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Once again the purpose of the thread completely escaped the challenged comprehension of another alleged INTJ.
> Alleged INTJs appear to prefer trolling this thread for the purpose of attacking individuals rather than criticizing the above individual's personality type. I've no problem with being criticized & maybe I've a fondness for INFPs that can accept criticism without taking it personal. If an alleged INTJ interprets that as being passive aggressive then so be it, whatever floats that leaky INTJ wannabe's boat.
> I've never seen so many emotionally compromised INTJs exhibiting such massive butt-hurt akin to an unhealthy ISFJ. Where did alleged INTJs robotic evil genius evaporate to, where's the abstract vision that's capable of peering through the superficial & seeing that which is veiled from other types? Maybe the personality type above can't grasp simplicity because it was never blessed with the very rare & equally coveted INTJ qualities.
> An analyst might offer that a wannabe INTJ must be losing their mind, but a true realist would inform them that the wannabe can't lose that which it never possessed.
> 
> Anyway, party on INTJ, the Decepticons are ROFL.


That's rich, being typed by an unknown. Perhaps you should wait until after you are able to type yourself, the mirrors down the hall.. Please, tell me how you arrived at this new ISFJ diagnosis, after calling me SP in an earlier post.. But on a relevant note...
Thank you for explaining the purpose of this thread INFP, must have been taxing on the psych ward's wifi. Now change your enneagram to type 4 so we can criticize your actual type- you make massive generalizations about INTJ and ISFJ and SP, do understand that the types are based on cognitive functions, not a random irrelevant observation. Don't worry, you are rare and speshul. You deserve a golden star for effort.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Chiaroscuro said:


> That's rich, being typed by an unknown. Perhaps you should wait until after you are able to type yourself, the mirrors down the hall.. Please, tell me how you arrived at this new ISFJ diagnosis, after calling me SP in an earlier post.. But on a relevant note...
> Thank you for explaining the purpose of this thread INFP, must have been taxing on the psych ward's wifi. Now change your enneagram to type 4 so we can criticize your actual type- you make massive generalizations about INTJ and ISFJ and SP, do understand that the types are based on cognitive functions, not a random irrelevant observation. Don't worry, you are rare and speshul. You deserve a golden star for effort.


Once again you fail to comprehend that it's not a personal attack against you personally but a generalization regarding wannabe INTJs. I gotta ask whether you're supposed to be on medication or merely a troll from the Twitterverse?
Get the Hell over yourself, nothing there was really about you. Why can't you grasp such a simple idea?


----------



## Chiaroscuro

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Once again you fail to comprehend that it's not a personal attack against you personally but a generalization regarding wannabe INTJs. I gotta ask whether you're supposed to be on medication or merely a troll from the Twitterverse?
> Get the Hell over yourself, nothing there was really about you. Why can't you grasp such a simple idea?


A twitterverse? Oh god please don't elaborate, I don't use social networks (except yours, I'm on it right now). So how do you figure that I fail to comprehend anything? Are you engaging your very real ESP again? I'm just criticizing your personality type, man. Don't let your Fi run the show, or you'll end up an emotional snowflake made of yellow snow. Like it? I wrote it in a poem so INFPs can understand.


----------



## ae1905

Orange Fusion said:


> ISFP, stop watching 'Titanic' for the 800th time, and start that band you've been saying is going to make you famous for the last 6 years.


actually, I've never seen Titanic but at least I'd understand it, INTP, unlike you who'd see the boy and girl locking lips and wonder why any rational humans would ever do a thing like that

and because an INTP of all people is calling someone out for being lazy, I have to add this...

the Titanic, INTP?...you mean like that sinking feeling you get everytime you try to finish anything?


----------



## Orange Fusion

ae1905 said:


> actually, I've never seen Titanic but at least I'd understand it, INTP, unlike you who'd see the boy and girl locking lips and wonder why any rational humans would ever do a thing like that


I understood 'Titanic' perfectly well! I've read 14 big books on nautical engineering, and made a working model at the age of 12. Which is more than you, Mr ISFP, I am sure.


----------



## Retsu

ae1905 said:


> actually, I've never seen Titanic but at least I'd understand it, INTP, unlike you who'd see the boy and girl locking lips and wonder why any rational humans would ever do a thing like that


My Heart Will Go On is my guiltiest yet most pleasurable of all guilty pleasures.
I don't even know what type to criticise you as anymore. You are an overall terrible yet sensitive person. Does that encompass all the types you've been before?


----------



## ae1905

Orange Fusion said:


> I understood 'Titanic' perfectly well! I've read 14 big books on nautical engineering, and made a working model at the age of 12. Which is more than you, Mr ISFP, I am sure.


OK, whatever floats your boat, INTP...it's too bad you got so immersed in your investigations you forgot about the icebergs...but it's always the little things we don't see that sink us, right?


----------



## ae1905

Retsu said:


> My Heart Will Go On is my guiltiest yet most pleasurable of all guilty pleasures.
> I don't even know what type to criticise you as anymore. You are an overall *terrible* yet sensitive person. Does that encompass all the types you've been before?


I have been ESFJ, so yes, you could say that first part sums it up nicely...not sure about "sensitive", though...where did you see that?


----------



## Retsu

ae1905 said:


> i have been esfj, so yes, you could say that first part sums it up nicely...not sure about "sensitive", though...where did you see that?


isfp.


----------



## ae1905

Retsu said:


> isfp.


lol, even after I criticized people here?!

you're too nice, Retsu!


----------



## Retsu

ae1905 said:


> lol, even after I criticized people here?!
> 
> you're too nice, Retsu!


I wasn't being complimentary. That was my criticism.
::kitteh:


----------



## ae1905

Retsu said:


> I wasn't being complimentary. That was my criticism.
> ::kitteh:


ah, the ISTJ sarcasm, huh?...well, isn't it more than a little ironic (and hypocritical) for a sarcastic ISTJ to accuse someone else of insensitivity?

that's worse than an INTP calling someone lazy!


----------



## Retsu

ae1905 said:


> ah, the ISTJ sarcasm, huh?...well, isn't it more than a little ironic (and hypocritical) for a sarcastic ISTJ to accuse someone else of insensitivity?
> 
> that's worse than an INTP calling someone lazy!


Nop. Being sensitive is the criticism. :>


----------



## ae1905

Retsu said:


> Nop. Being sensitive is the criticism. :>


oh, the kind to be cruel tactic...so you don't think I'm _insensitive_ enough??...would you like me to be another type then?...like ISTJ, perhaps?


----------



## Retsu

ae1905 said:


> oh, the kind to be cruel tactic...so you don't think I'm _insensitive_ enough??...would you like me to be another type then?...like ISTJ, perhaps?


Perhaps. Maybe ESTJ. :3 mmbbi dat STJ


----------



## ae1905

Retsu said:


> Perhaps. Maybe ESTJ. :3 mmbbi dat STJ


been there and done that...I think ISTJ is just the thing, but first I have to organize my sock collection--any tips on doing this efficiently, Retsu?

oh, and while we're asking for advice, just how do you do that sarcasm thing?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Psssssh


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ENFP mad!!!
> 
> Could you please take that agressive noisy jumpy INSANELY irritating thing away?!
> Hide it in a gym somewhere.... give it a bunch of weights, unlimited supplies of protein powder,
> mirrors, and a few "beta" macho appreciators, so that it is happy and never comes out of that gym again.


That guy was average at best, I think that he neglected to workout his brain but instead overly worked out his mouth.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

***


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> "Diana Jean Krall, OC, OBC (born November 16, 1964) is a Canadian jazz pianist and singer, known for her contralto vocals"
> 
> If the listed birth date is correct, she wears it exceptionally well for an old dame.


Oh, I don't care how old she is. She is an amazing artist, in my humble opinion.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Enfps can't live with em...


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

***


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Oh, I don't care how old she is. She is an amazing artist, in my humble opinion.


Yeah but ENFPs are known for being flaky social butterflies, so you'll likely flutter to the next good thing & forget all about that old dame's studio enhanced recordings.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

iHeartCats said:


> Saving people is my profession, INTJ. In case you haven't already noticed.....
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I iz Batman.


You deserve a big LMFAO for this...


----------



## iHeartCats

tantomoriremotutti said:


> You deserve a big LMFAO for this...


Gotta keep Gotham City (oops!... I meant to say PerC) fun, bby


----------



## Orange Fusion

ESFJ, just because you gave me two pieces of chocolate one day for some reason only known to yourself, does NOT mean I now owe you some pieces of chocolate. If you wanted it back, you should have told me at the time! XD


----------



## iHeartCats

Orange Fusion said:


> ESFJ, just because you gave me two pieces of chocolate one day for some reason only known to yourself, does NOT mean I now owe you some pieces of chocolate. If you wanted it back, you should have told me at the time! XD


Dat not how dis ESFJ roll, aint nobody got time to think who owes what to whom, if i want your chocolate i take your chocolate boy, and i also take every other chocolate in 2 miles around me diameter if i feel like it.

Now hurry up with that chocolate boy, i iz getyn hungry ovr her.


----------



## Orange Fusion

iHeartCats said:


> Dat not how dis ESFJ roll, aint nobody got time to think who owes what to whom, if i want your chocolate i take your chocolate boy, and i also take every other chocolate in 2 miles around me diameter if i feel like it.
> 
> Now hurry up with that chocolate boy, i iz getyn hungry ovr her.


Im just curious why you're referring to me as "boy"? XD Is your Fe switched on, as even I understand that could be a rude thing to say?


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

Orange Fusion said:


> Im just curious why you're referring to me as "boy"? XD Is your Fe switched on, as *even I understand that could be a rude thing to say*?



I'm curious how do people notice if an INTP is offended? Do you just decide to lower by a few degrees the fake smile on your face?


----------



## iHeartCats

Orange Fusion said:


> Im just curious why you're referring to me as "boy"? XD Is your Fe switched on, as even I understand that could be a rude thing to say?


"Boy" is just a figure of speech that I use when I become excited while giving orders. Nothing personal.
And don't worry, there are other females that were also referred as "boy" while I was giving certain orders on this thread.


----------



## AdamLove

ESFJ

Why would/how can I possibly make fun of you? I just want to eat the cookies you baked and carry on my intelligent conversation with my friends... of course you can join us, we might even talk about your new place mats... yes, they're very nice.
You got anything to drink? Can you get it for me? Of course you can, thanks :tongue:


----------



## Orange Fusion

tantomoriremotutti said:


> I'm curious how do people notice if an INTP is offended? Do you just decide to lower by a few degrees the fake smile on your face?


Fake smile? I wish I'd thought of that, it could be useful! XD

Great photograph of you in your avatar, INTJ.  I bet you kiss it every night after spending four hours reading the Bible/Koran/"Where the Wild Things Are" for clues about how to create a potion for everlasting life. XD


----------



## FX

You are a magnificent person and I have no criticisms for you.


----------



## iHeartCats

AdamLove said:


> ESFJ
> 
> Why would/how can I possibly make fun of you? I just want to eat the cookies you baked and carry on my intelligent conversation with my friends... of course you can join us, we might even talk about your new place mats... yes, they're very nice.
> You got anything to drink? Can you get it for me? Of course you can, thanks :tongue:


*comes into your room like a boss and without cookies, spills red wine on your mats, your furniture _and_ you, picks your hottest friend, grabs his hand and leaves your house with him.
THE END


----------



## Orange Fusion

Prismatic Parafox said:


> You are a magnificent person and I have no criticisms for you.


I can only assume you meant the person above me, so I will ignore this and go watch 'Hugo' -- a movie about an INTP boy who actually DOES THINGS!! Pure fantasy of course.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

iHeartCats said:


> Well, look at Mr. I'mSoSpecialBecauseIamUnknownPersonalityAndAlsoUniverseIsInfiniteAndIamSoSpecialThatICanCriticizeSeveralTypesInOnePost over here.
> 
> Your mystery-based adrenaline mania is about to end very soon. Prepare yourself.
> 
> "Unknown personality", i hereby irreversibly and forever out you as:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INFJ.


ESFJs make for mean kitties that hide behind the disguise of a kind hearted superhero. I'll never look at either Batman nor ESFJs the same again.
That mean kitty got me with one swift cuff from her razor sharp claws, cut me deep & straight to my J heart for everybody to see. I'z gonna crawl off to die under a majestic oak tree but can I get poetry lessons first?


----------



## Orange Fusion

stargazing grasshopper said:


> ESFJs make for mean kitties that hide behind the disguise of a kind hearted superhero. I'll never look at either Batman nor ESFJs the same again.
> That mean kitty got me with one swift cuff from her razor sharp claws, cut me deep & straight to my J heart for everybody to see. I'z gonna crawl off to die under a majestic oak tree but can I get poetry lessons first?


Unknown Type, 

Do you seriously consider yourself qualified to take part in this discussion, when you evidently don't even know enough about types to apply one to yourself? XD


----------



## iHeartCats

stargazing grasshopper said:


> ESFJs make for mean kitties that hide behind the disguise of a kind hearted superhero. I'll never look at either Batman nor ESFJs the same again.
> That mean kitty got me with one swift cuff from her razor sharp claws, cut me deep & straight to my J heart for everybody to see. I'z gonna crawl off to die under a majestic oak tree but can I get poetry lessons first?


K


----------



## AdamLove

iHeartCats said:


> *comes into your room like a boss and without cookies, spills red wine on your mats, your furniture _and_ you, picks your hottest friend, grabs his hand and leaves your house with him.
> THE END


Now you're just being silly...

Of course you brought cookies!


----------



## Golden Rose

ENFP why don't we bake cookies together??? I've brought all of the ingredients!
Flour, sugar, eggs, milk and cyanide!! Cyanide is one of those vanilla flavored things, right?

Let's not forget about the sprinkles <3


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

tantomoriremotutti said:


> A member with "unknown personality" who plays this game reminds me my castrated dog desperate trying to get laid...
> He would like to do that like the others dogs, but there is something clearly missing...


You're trying too hard for an INTJ, but eh life's a bitch ain't it.
I agree that examples of some types are clearly missing something (I'm working on a sense of humor) but your INTJ example appears to have no shortage of introversion nor judging function. That level of INTJ must make for one helluva great time while attending social events at the morgue, I'd betcha INTJ is the life of such fancy parties.


----------



## AdamLove

Hotaru said:


> ENFP why don't we bake cookies together??? I've brought all of the ingredients!
> Flour, sugar, eggs, milk and cyanide!! Cyanide is one of those vanilla flavored things, right?
> 
> Let's not forget the sprinkles <3


Hey look, the INFP is back from her walk in the lolipop forest. What happened, did the voices not like your interpretive dance about how the fairies are disappearing?


----------



## Golden Rose

On no, they loved it! The voices were just worried since you weren't there to practice with your extreme yoga group! Don't worry, I reminded them that you're an ENFP which means you're unable to focus on anything for more than 30 seconds ^^


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Orange Fusion said:


> Unknown Type,
> 
> Do you seriously consider yourself qualified to take part in this discussion, when you evidently don't even know enough about types to apply one to yourself? XD


Yes sweetie I'm actually overqualified to partake of the lovable criticism that we all share because I'm the guy that organizes the group hugs afterwards & because I'z a noble Type-1 LOL.


----------



## iHeartCats

AdamLove said:


> Now you're just being silly...
> 
> Of course you brought cookies!


I brought them but they were made of cat hair and dirt. Bon appetit.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

AdamLove said:


> Now you're just being silly...
> 
> Of course you brought cookies!


Kitties gonna supply Tagalongs & Thin Mints but you'll have to provide the milk.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Hotaru said:


> On no, they loved it! The voices were just worried since you weren't there to practice with your extreme yoga group! Don't worry, I reminded them that you're an ENFP which means you're unable to focus on anything for more than 30 seconds ^^


I think those forest fairies are actually pixies in disguise, an ENFP would have intuitively "feels' the deception were she not spending so much time flirting with the lollipop guild upon the other thread.


----------



## iHeartCats

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Kitties gonna supply Tagalongs & Thin Mints but you'll have to provide the milk.


Don't rely on me INFJ, i'm bangin Adam's fren now, n it feels _gud_, no time for cookies


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

iHeartCats said:


> Don't rely on me INFJ, i'm bangin Adam's fren now, n it feels _gud_, no time for cookies


Okay ESFJ put the catnip brownies down & back away from Adam's teddy bear, you've been watching too much of Wilfred again.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

stargazing grasshopper said:


> You're trying too hard for an INTJ, but eh life's a bitch ain't it.
> I agree that examples of some types are clearly missing something (I'm working on a sense of humor) but your INTJ example appears to have no shortage of introversion nor judging function. That level of INTJ must make for one helluva great time while attending social events at the morgue, I'd betcha INTJ is the life of such fancy parties.


You should be a genius! I spent one year trying to type myslef correctly doing test with tens of questions, studying the functions, reading hundred of pages on MBTI and you understand that I'm not INTJ just reading a two lines single post! 
Sir you have my respect!


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Yes sweetie I'm actually *overqualified* to partake of the lovable criticism that we all share because I'm the guy that organizes the group hugs afterwards & because I'z a noble Type-1 LOL.


Overqualified and can't type yourself... Just three words dunning-kruger effect...


----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Golden Rose

Type 1, maybe you should make him a flowchart!
I've heard Te users love their flowcharts a little too much >.>


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Hotaru said:


> Type 1, maybe you should make him a flowchart!
> I've heard Te users love their flowcharts a little too much >.>


Yeah my intuition was whispering to me this morning, thanks for the Fe boost. Chalk it up to live & learn, next time try to avoid falling upon the sword.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

The sad story of @stargazing grasshopper ...










Anyway I still don't understand why the heck are you here... You're like that childhood friend we all had that wanted at all costs to play softball without knowing how to throw a baseball...
The others allowed him to do that, but it was just pathetic...
Then man... You're an ultimate rank member, you have almost 2000 posts and you still have no clue... Seriously? I could understand a doubt on the secondary or tertiary functions order like "ESxP" or "IxTP" but nothing at all? 
Don't you even know which functions is your dominant?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

tantomoriremotutti said:


> The sad story of @_stargazing grasshopper_ ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I still don't understand why the heck are you here... You're like that childhood friend we all had that wanted at all costs to play softball without knowing how to throw a baseball...
> The others allowed him to do that, but it was just pathetic...
> Then man... You're an ultimate rank member, you have almost 2000 posts and you still have no clue... Seriously? I could understand a doubt on the secondary or tertiary functions order like "ESxP" or "IxTP" but nothing at all?
> Don't you even know which functions is your dominant?


you and @stargazing grasshopper
THE ROBOTS ATTACK WITH THEIR NI STARE AAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> you and @stargazing grasshopper
> THE ROBOTS ATTACK WITH THEIR NI STARE AAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Strange... Watching to your photo I would never say you're an extrovert... LOOOOL


----------



## The Hatter

Stop making your social life jealous of your affair with solitude, INTJ.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

tantomoriremotutti said:


> Strange... Watching to your photo I would never say you're an extrovert... LOOOOL


Why??


----------



## Orange Fusion

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Stop making your social life jealous of your affair with solitude, INTJ.


Oh, be quiet ENTP, and put that down.

No, DON'T PRESS IT!!!

Shit. Now we're all screwed.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Why??


That was sarcasm... I just don't understand why a super hotty ENxP spend his time on the web with others introverts...


----------



## Orange Fusion

tantomoriremotutti said:


> The sad story of @stargazing grasshopper ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I still don't understand why the heck are you here... You're like that childhood friend we all had that wanted at all costs to play softball without knowing how to throw a baseball...
> The others allowed him to do that, but it was just pathetic...
> Then man... You're an ultimate rank member, you have almost 2000 posts and you still have no clue... Seriously? I could understand a doubt on the secondary or tertiary functions order like "ESxP" or "IxTP" but nothing at all?
> Don't you even know which functions is your dominant?


Hey, at least he knows he's a "One".

He recently learned how to count to one too. So don't be so harsh!


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

Orange Fusion said:


> Hey, at least he knows he's a "One".
> 
> He recently learned how to count to one too. So don't be so harsh!


I'm really trying to understand what you meant, but I just can't...
Is this due to my lack of understanding of English language? Is this due to the fact that the only time I actually understand an INTP I have to take an aspirine and rest for two days? Nobody knows...


----------



## iHeartCats

ArtOfBreaking said:


> I am a cat, your argument is invalid and consumed by Chuck Norris.


Byutiful <3. :')
12/10.


----------



## wzp

You care way to much of what other people think of you. Also, everything that's new isn't necessarily bad, you should be more willing to try out novelties.


----------



## The Hatter

wzp said:


> *You care way to much of what other people think of you*. Also, everything that's new isn't necessarily bad, you should be more willing to try out novelties.



That's a duck calling another a duck, a curtain calling another a curtain, and a plastic bag accusing another of being a plastic bag, ENFJ.


----------



## wzp

ArtOfBreaking said:


> That's a duck calling another a duck, a curtain calling another a curtain, and a plastic bag accusing another of being a plastic bag, ENFJ.


Yes, I agree. We're two of a kind on that one... Hard though to follow your own advice. 

ENTP... Hm. It's great that you're so honest (not only considering this post), I actually envy you, but sometimes ENTPs should consider being more diplomatic and tolerant regarding other people's statements and opinions. (ENTPs are fab, wish I were one.)


----------



## iHeartCats

wzp said:


> But sometimes ENTPs should consider being more diplomatic and tolerant regarding other people's statements and opinions.


nOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Whose posts would I enjoy then?
Take that sentence back!! 
*flaps her batman wings


----------



## wzp

iHeartCats said:


> nOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Whose posts would I enjoy then?
> Take that sentence back!!
> *flaps her batman wings


Omg you're so right


----------



## The Hatter

iHeartCats said:


> nOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Whose posts would I enjoy then?
> Take that sentence back!!
> *flaps her batman wings


----------



## iHeartCats

wzp said:


> You care way to much of what other people think of you. Also, everything that's new isn't necessarily bad, you should be more willing to try out novelties.


You are so wrong about me not being willing to try new things. One time at work when they ran out of black tea _and_ green tea, I ordered _mint_ tea which I never drink, and it was only tomorrow that I started to carry my own black tea from home to work regularly.


----------



## wzp

iHeartCats said:


> You are so wrong about me not being willing to try new things. One time at work when they ran out of black tea _and_ green tea, I ordered _mint_ tea which I never drink, and it was only tomorrow that I started to carry my own black tea from home to work regularly.


Wow, what a risk taker!


----------



## Retsu

wzp said:


> Wow, what a risk taker!


The last time I tried something like that, I was hospitalised. You should be more considerate for us less fortunate. Change is dangerous. Of course you wouldn't know, you're too busy manipulating us into thinking it isn't.


----------



## an absurd man

*joke about how ISTJs are boring because they can't handle risk*


----------



## Retsu

an absurd man said:


> *joke about how ISTJs are boring because they can't handle risk*


I'd expect more creativity from a Ni-dom. Shame on you.


----------



## inregardstomyself

Retsu said:


> I'd expect more creativity from a Ni-dom. Shame on you.


Hey ISTJ, could you actually for once like, oh I dunno, express a _little_ emotion???? Would that kill you???





Oh boy...I'm an ESFJ..this is not going to end well for me xD


----------



## ai.tran.75

Esfj can you express less emotion and stop being so needy ! You're making me feel like a thinker argh ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retsu

ai.tran.75 said:


> Esfj can you express less emotion and stop being so needy ! You're making me feel like a thinker argh !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I.. that was beautiful :'(
IS THAT ENOUGH EMOTION FOR YOU GUYS
HEATHENS


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@Retsu,

ISTJs are so goddam pessimistic that an innocent phrase such as
"today is the tomorrow you worried about yesterday" makes you freak out like there is no tomorrow (to freak out about). 
*surprise panic button reactivated* (twice)


----------



## Retsu

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_Retsu_,
> 
> ISTJs are so goddam pessimistic that an innocent phrase such as
> "today is the tomorrow you worried about yesterday" makes you freak out like there is no tomorrow (to freak out about).
> *surprise panic button reactivated* (twice)


what does that even mean ;-;
Oh wait I think I get it
So what if today WAS worth worrying about, HMMMM?


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Retsu said:


> what does that even mean ;-;
> Oh wait I think I get it
> So what if today WAS worth worrying about, HMMMM?


Life is Unpredictable 
By ISTJ

One day I woke up early. 5 minutes earlier than usual. Then I brushed my teeth. Then I showered. Then I ate a well balanced breakfast. Then I did an hour of yoga, 5 minutes later than usual. Life is unpredictable. 

The End


----------



## Retsu

Chiaroscuro said:


> Life is Unpredictable
> By ISTJ
> 
> One day I woke up early. 5 minutes earlier than usual. Then I brushed my teeth. Then I showered. Then I ate a well balanced breakfast. Then I did an hour of yoga, 5 minutes later than usual. Life is unpredictable.
> 
> The End


Depths of Emotion
By INTJ

Today I had an emotion. I blew a fuse.

The End


----------



## inregardstomyself

Chiaroscuro said:


> Life is Unpredictable
> By ISTJ
> 
> One day I woke up early. 5 minutes earlier than usual. Then I brushed my teeth. Then I showered. Then I ate a well balanced breakfast. Then I did an hour of yoga, 5 minutes later than usual. Life is unpredictable.
> 
> The End


You're right. ISTJs are almost as mechanical and robotic as INTJs, but don't worry, you guys take the cake on that one


----------



## Orange Fusion

LilMissSunshine said:


> Let me guess, they probably smell like failure from another invention gone wrong created from your underground laboratory. Am I right?


Stalker.

No wonder you don't like to give personal information -- such as your type -- away.


----------



## Orange Fusion

ai.tran.75 said:


> New Years what ? No I make my resolution when I feel like it why wait to New Years. Why are you enfj so orderly and quick to jump to conclusion
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll tell you the answer when I turn ENFJ.

I'll go down to the lab and start work on it right now.


----------



## an absurd man

Orange Fusion said:


> I'll tell you the answer when I turn ENFJ.
> 
> I'll go down to the lab and start work on it right now.


Did you get any results INTP? or were you procrastinating this whole time?


----------



## Chiaroscuro

an absurd man said:


> Did you get any results INTP? or were you procrastinating this whole time?


Everything seems satisfactory here. Carry on, your type is brilliant.


----------



## Orange Fusion

Chiaroscuro said:


> Everything seems satisfactory here. Carry on, your type is brilliant.


Well that's interesting. INTJs really do kiss each others butts in public. Perhaps because they present a mirror image of themselves to themselves.


----------



## The Hatter

You are the one to talk, INTP. Kissed any reflections of yourself lately?


----------



## Golden Rose

Nope! You were hogging all of the mirrors ENTP


----------



## The Hatter

If I didn't, you might have wed it because you adore it's smooth surface. Therefore, I saved your potentially miserable life by flaunting my magnificent beauty.


----------



## Orange Fusion

ArtOfBreaking said:


> You are the one to talk, INTP. Kissed any reflections of yourself lately?


No. Reflections look nothing like me, so I can't see myself in mirrors.


----------



## decretum

I know one of you and you're great, but you can be a bit......... judgemental? sometimes.


----------



## Orange Fusion

decretum said:


> I know one of you and you're great, but you can be a bit......... judgemental? sometimes.


How can an INFP accuse INTPs of being judgemental? I mean, come on! XD

And why is being judgemental necessarily a bad thing?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

I wonder what a critical INTP does when bored.

I noticed a PerC member had posted that she's X number hands tall, So I measured myself & I was kinda disappointed that I'm approximately 7.2 hands (my hand) tall. 
An INTP can't give an Unknown Personality Type any real criticism.


----------



## Orange Fusion

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I wonder what a critical INTP does when bored.
> 
> I noticed a PerC member had posted that she's X number hands tall, So I measured myself & I was kinda disappointed that I'm approximately 7.2 hands (my hand) tall.
> An INTP can't give an Unknown Personality Type any real criticism.


When bored?

I write what I think are funny spam replies to moderators on threads about Feminism.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Orange Fusion said:


> When bored?
> 
> I write what I think are funny spam replies to moderators on threads about Feminism.


----------



## Orange Fusion

Chiaroscuro said:


>


Where did you get that family video of my father?


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Orange Fusion said:


> Where did you get that family video of my father?


Found it in an article about INTPs. It was long-winded and largely ineffective, but explained the dangers of conversing with such people.


----------



## Orange Fusion

Chiaroscuro said:


> Found it in an article about INTPs. It was long-winded and largely ineffective, but explained the dangers of conversing with such people.


The only danger you get from talking to INTPs is the occasional laughter-caused death.

But this danger never comes up when chatting to INTJs.


----------



## -Alpha-

We're talking about laughing at their ideas, right?


----------



## Orange Fusion

-Alpha- said:


> We're talking about laughing at their ideas, right?


Everything's an idea, INTJ. So yes.


----------



## iHeartCats

Chiaroscuro said:


>


I want you to find a video of my dad too! Now!!
*my dad is an ESTP, and quite a stereotypical one.


----------



## Golden Rose

An INTJ talking about being nice and feelings? Now I've seen it all :3


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

iHeartCats said:


> According to this i am either a 7w8 or a 3w2, i got 13 points on type 7, 12 points on type 3, 11 on type 8 and 10 on type 2, interesting, i should probably do more tests to establish my Enneagram type correctly


Yeah I could see you being a 7w8.


----------



## an absurd man

Hotaru said:


> An INTJ talking about being nice and feelings? Now I've seen it all :3


I have my Fi moments here and there. But you know alllll about that, don't you NFP? Please don't cry.


----------



## Tao Te Ching

god damn, how come you guys get to be both smart AND attractive, not fair.


----------



## Kyro

You're so emotional and touchy-feely. Gosh, calm down sometimes. Annoying much?



*bitch mode activated*


----------



## Golden Rose

Don't pretend you don't like it when we tickle your Fi ;3



stargazing grasshopper said:


> Yeah I could see you being a 7w8.


How familiar are you with me && the enneagram? Because I'm trying to finally stop jumping from one type to another :3


----------



## iHeartCats

[SUB][/SUB]


stargazing grasshopper said:


> Yeah I could see you being a 7w8.


I can see why, but i think that 3w4 description fits me somewhat better, it was also the result that i got 1-2 months ago.
I'm definitely not the spontaneous and adventurous type, as much as some of my posts would suggest otherwise i actually prefer routine and i hate surprises although i can be very flexible when necessary, but i see being flexible as a burden rather than as something fun
I also like challenges a lot but that is a main characteristic of type 3 - the achiever. I like challenges mainly because i have strong desire to overcome them and i want to see how good my performance will be at any given task, i'm not the type to seek challenges just for adventure and excitement because as i said i prefer stability and routine.
So I stick with 3w4.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Hotaru said:


> Don't pretend you don't like it when we tickle your Fi ;3
> 
> 
> How familiar are you with me && the enneagram? Because I'm trying to finally stop jumping from one type to another :3


I'm not very familiar with you because you really don't reveal much, I get a vibe that you're intelligent, relaxed but also somewhat guarded individual. Likely a 9w1 or 4w5 but that's merely a wild guess.
I don't know much regarding Enneagram, there are others here (swordsman of mana) that are far far more knowledgeable than myself & appear glad to offer their insight.
Also, the Enneagram Institute has a "dead on balls accurate" test that will reveal your ennea-type, instinctual stacking & tritype. 
Enneagram Explorations

Edit: The article linked is very good reading regarding Enneagram & the test will get you in the ballpark from which you can explore the probabilities.
http://personalitycafe.com/articles/47315-freudian-theory-enneagram.html
http://www.enneagramquiz.com/quiz.html
___________________________________________
Neglected to offer INFP criticism.

INFP your avatar is too cute, quit attempting to be so adorable.


----------



## Retsu

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I'm not very familiar with you because you really don't reveal much, I get a vibe that you're intelligent, relaxed but also somewhat guarded individual. Likely a 9w1 or 4w5 but that's merely a wild guess.
> I don't know much regarding Enneagram, there are others here (swordsman of mana) that are far far more knowledgeable than myself & appear glad to offer their insight.
> Also, the Enneagram Institute has a "dead on balls accurate" test that will reveal your ennea-type, instinctual stacking & tritype.
> Enneagram Explorations


Those money grabbing sons of bitches. Funny how they're both s00pa rare types. Ugh. 
There's an excellent thread compiled by @madhatter that details all the information about tritypes, for free, that they want you to pay for.
I've given up on Enneagram to an extent. I typed as 6w5. Not interested in it anymore. I relate to none of the heart types. Barely relate to one as a gut fix, but it's the least inaccurate. I barely relate to six but... It'll do, I suppose.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Retsu said:


> Those money grabbing sons of bitches. Funny how they're both s00pa rare types. Ugh.
> There's an excellent thread compiled by @madhatter that details all the information about tritypes, for free, that they want you to pay for.
> I've given up on Enneagram to an extent. I typed as 6w5. Not interested in it anymore. I relate to none of the heart types. Barely relate to one as a gut fix, but it's the least inaccurate. I barely relate to six but... It'll do, I suppose.


You're a noob Retsu


----------



## Retsu

Chiaroscuro said:


> You're a noob Retsu


Perhaps.  you are s00pa ghey den.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Retsu said:


> Perhaps.  you are s00pa ghey den.


NO U! What's your mbti plz :'( it keeps changing


----------



## Golden Rose

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I'm not very familiar with you because you really don't reveal much, I get a vibe that you're intelligent, relaxed but also somewhat guarded individual. Likely a 9w1 or 4w5 but that's merely a wild guess.
> I don't know much regarding Enneagram, there are others here (swordsman of mana) that are far far more knowledgeable than myself & appear glad to offer their insight.
> Also, the Enneagram Institute has a "dead on balls accurate" test that will reveal your ennea-type, instinctual stacking & tritype.
> Enneagram Explorations
> 
> Edit: The article linked is very good reading regarding Enneagram & the test will get you in the ballpark from which you can explore the probabilities.
> http://personalitycafe.com/articles/47315-freudian-theory-enneagram.html
> Comprehensive Enneagram Quiz
> ___________________________________________
> Neglected to offer INFP criticism.
> 
> INFP your avatar is too cute, quit attempting to be so adorable.


Really??? Maybe it's a criticism thread thing because I feel like I'm too open and bouncy if anything :3
So far the highest possibilities are core 4w3 or core 7w6 (full tritype being 3w4 7w6 9w1 or 7w6 3w4 9w1 //479-749) and depending on a few things I might be INFP or ENFP ^^ I'm not really thinking too much about it right now but I'm totes down for all the help and advice I can get~~ I might pm Mana but first I wanted to hear more opinions from people who are kind of familiar with me (my friends are already going nuts since I keep exploring possibilities and dropping them because I'm too snowflakey for all of this lmao) even though I obviously know who I am and what drives me in life!

Criticism??? Um type 1s often drive me bonkers xD
I respect your integrity but try to relax and play first once in a while~


----------



## Retsu

Chiaroscuro said:


> NO U! What's your mbti plz :'( it keeps changing


It does not ;o at least I've stuck to one temperament.  I wouldn't say I'm an introvert by choice. I just thought being socially incompetent and shy was because lol introvert, but they avoid social things because they can, not out of fear of everyone hating them. I want to have friends and I don't like being alone for long periods of time. It upsets me. I'm interested in the people I know, I assume the best unless proven otherwise in which case I am bitch with extreme prejudice. I think ESFJ is a type I can settle on. I am the mother of my group despite being one of the younger ones. I can use logic, of course I can, but I still get upset over criticism. I was deluding myself to ever think I was a T.

So yeah. I'm sticking to ESFJ. Because fak u. :3


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Retsu said:


> It does not ;o at least I've stuck to one temperament.  I wouldn't say I'm an introvert by choice. I just thought being socially incompetent and shy was because lol introvert, but they avoid social things because they can, not out of fear of everyone hating them. I want to have friends and I don't like being alone for long periods of time. It upsets me. I'm interested in the people I know, I assume the best unless proven otherwise in which case I am bitch with extreme prejudice. I think ESFJ is a type I can settle on. I am the mother of my group despite being one of the younger ones. I can use logic, of course I can, but I still get upset over criticism. I was deluding myself to ever think I was a T.
> 
> So yeah. I'm sticking to ESFJ. Because fak u. :3


Yeah, I typed as INFP in the beginning. But it didn't make sense to me at all, I stopped using the forum for nearly two years. 

I think you're right, or at least closer now. You always seemed awfully nurturing to me...Please do stick with ESFJ  now I can trash talk you and the catwoman in one post!


----------



## iHeartCats

Retsu said:


> It does not ;o at least I've stuck to one temperament.  I wouldn't say I'm an introvert by choice. I just thought being socially incompetent and shy was because lol introvert, but they avoid social things because they can, not out of fear of everyone hating them. I want to have friends and I don't like being alone for long periods of time. It upsets me. I'm interested in the people I know, I assume the best unless proven otherwise in which case I am bitch with extreme prejudice. I think ESFJ is a type I can settle on. I am the mother of my group despite being one of the younger ones. I can use logic, of course I can, but I still get upset over criticism. I was deluding myself to ever think I was a T.
> 
> So yeah. I'm sticking to ESFJ. Because fak u. :3


U 2 cool 2 not be ESFJ Rutse, also ur critics r joosay ESFJ style

We rule the forum now, k
*evil ESFJ laugh


----------



## Retsu

Chiaroscuro said:


> Yeah, I typed as INFP in the beginning. But it didn't make sense to me at all, I stopped using the forum for nearly two years.
> 
> I think you're right, or at least closer now. You always seemed awfully nurturing to me...Please do stick with ESFJ  now I can trash talk you and the catwoman in one post!


YAAAAAAY
I did the exact same, stopped using for years. I thought I was INFJ at one point, which was short lived. 
I am flattered, I must say. I didn't know i came across as... Nurturing ;-; And yes, you are welcome for the convenience. <3


----------



## Retsu

iHeartCats said:


> U 2 cool 2 not be ESFJ Rutse, also ur critics r joosay ESFJ style
> 
> We rule the forum now, k
> *evil ESFJ laugh


There's an ESFJ style? And it's JOOSAY? 

One thing that disappoints me is that we're rare breed on here. We've no forum to speak of. ;-; we have no ESFJ only clubhouse. Not one like the Ns. They get a palace, we get the highest branch and crappiest shack built with duct tape and cardboard. ;-;


----------



## iHeartCats

Retsu said:


> There's an ESFJ style? And it's JOOSAY?
> 
> One thing that disappoints me is that we're rare breed on here. We've no forum to speak of. ;-; we have no ESFJ only clubhouse. Not one like the Ns. They get a palace, we get the highest branch and crappiest shack built with duct tape and cardboard. ;-;


There is ESFJ style and yte da joosyest sheet around bby, its chillin while workin while trollin while gossiping and not givin a sheet about any of it cuz u #1 gangsta in da house yo.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Hotaru said:


> Really??? Maybe it's a criticism thread thing because I feel like I'm too open and bouncy if anything :3
> So far the highest possibilities are core 4w3 or core 7w6 (full tritype being 3w4 7w6 9w1 or 7w6 3w4 9w1 //479-749) and depending on a few things I might be INFP or ENFP ^^ I'm not really thinking too much about it right now but I'm totes down for all the help and advice I can get


INFPs are most often Enneagram 4, 9 or 6. You'd make a nice 6w7/4w5/9w1. 6 with a strong 7 wing & 4w5 because you appear level headed rather than emotionally reactive. 



Hotaru said:


> Criticism??? Um type 1s often drive me bonkers xD
> I respect your integrity but try to relax and play first once in a while~


 Why no criticism of being overly defensive to criticism?

Bonkers? Nah, maybe you're hanging with the wrong type-1s sweetie, those 1s must be mistyped 5s & likely INTJs to boot LOL! 
I'm the most relaxed & playful type-1 that you'll ever criticize on PerC.

I'm digging INFPs creativeness & sensitivity but a particular INFP needs to open up, give herself permission to let loose from seriousness & live outloud as though it's your last day of life.


----------



## iHeartCats

an absurd man said:


> I thought SJs were supposed to uphold society and be against anti-social influences. Wuts up w1th tht, gang5ta?


I furgyt 2 wryt uphold sucyty wh1el d0in al af hte abuv, bt iz acualy silf-explanutary, k. 
K


----------



## an absurd man

iHeartCats said:


> I furgyt 2 wryt uphold sucyty wh1el d0in al af hte abuv, bt iz acualy silf-explanutary, k.
> K


uwotm8


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> U WAS WRONG (all caps), INTJ... that, along with misbehavin' SJ @iHeartCats is enough evidence that this society is doomed, right @ae1905 (ISFP)?


U iz WRANG Flaffy, uz ESFJs mantayn sucyty whiel playin gaems n gosypyn, we such gud prformurs we caen multitask, we #1
!

!!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> U iz WRANG Flaffy, uz ESFJs mantayn sucyty whiel playin gaems n gosypyn, we such gud prformurs we caen multitask, we #1
> !
> 
> !!


That doesn't change my overall point actually.. not. one. bit. 
misbehavin' cats rule the world, playin games and gossiping "for greater good" )


----------



## Golden Rose

I could be one of you and it's driving me nuts :333


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Hotaru said:


> I could be one of you and it's driving me nuts :333


I take that as a compliment. 
Drop the angst, come join the fluffy side!


----------



## Golden Rose

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I take that as a compliment.
> Drop the angst, come join the fluffy side!


I wish *A*
I'm not an angsty person though! I'm obnoxiously bubbly because I sweep my negativity under the carpet~

My overall type kind of started some riots x) and I'm still not really over it hahaah


----------



## iHeartCats

@Retsu <3









* i copyd ur dezyn bcaus itiz most byutiful <3


----------



## Retsu

iHeartCats said:


> @Retsu <3
> 
> View attachment 176938
> 
> 
> * i copyd ur dezyn bcaus itiz most byutiful <3


Oh my god, it's beautiful ;-; I cry so much, I mean... Oh my god, is beautiful and in my favourite colour ;-;
I will frame it foeva <3


----------



## The Hatter

Retsu said:


> Oh my god, it's beautiful ;-; I cry so much, I mean... Oh my god, is beautiful and in my favourite colour ;-;
> I will frame it foeva <3


Do I get cookies if I refrain from eating your napkins and spitting them out on your apron?


----------



## Retsu

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Do I get cookies if I refrain from eating your napkins and spitting them out on your apron?


Hm... perhaps. Only if you compliment me first.


----------



## The Hatter

Retsu said:


> Hm... perhaps. Only if you compliment me first.


Your existence is a wonderful salad of Soi Fon's humor and Kenpachi's kindness.


----------



## Retsu

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Your existence is a wonderful salad of Soi Fon's humor and Kenpachi's kindness.


Before I ask my next question, how caught up are you? Do you mind spoilers?


----------



## The Hatter

Retsu said:


> Before I ask my next question, how caught up are you? Do you mind spoilers?


I watch all the anime episodes, but if you are talking about Unohana being the first Kenpachi-
I don't mind spoilers at all. I quite enjoy them, frankly speaking.


----------



## Retsu

ArtOfBreaking said:


> I watch all the anime episodes, but if you are talking about Unohana being the first Kenpachi-
> I don't mind spoilers at all. I quite enjoy them, frankly speaking.


Yeah, that's right. 
My question was the kindness of _which Kenpachi_!?!??!?
I like spoilers too!  I do cherry pick with Bleach. I've only been following the manga for the past year or so, got caught up on the wiki. I watch what I want from the anime. Favourite fight is Soi Fon vs Yoruichi.


----------



## The Hatter

Retsu said:


> Yeah, that's right.
> My question was the kindness of _which Kenpachi_!?!??!?
> I like spoilers too!  I do cherry pick with Bleach. I've only been following the manga for the past year or so, got caught up on the wiki. I watch what I want from the anime. Favourite fight is Soi Fon vs Yoruichi.


The male one. 
Yup, I usually catch up on wiki since I don't have much patience for manga.
That fight-
I just-


----------



## Retsu

ArtOfBreaking said:


> The male one.
> Yup, I usually catch up on wiki since I don't have much patience for manga.
> That fight-
> I just-


Well... fair enough.  He's well known for being kind, I'm sure
It gets my feels too ;-;
WHY DIDN'T YOU TAKE HER YORUICHI SAMA
WHY


----------



## iHeartCats

@Retsu
Caen I haz hte awadr 4 Must Ironic on PerC 2k14. Pls. <3

*I waz nominatud for hte awadr by @inevitabilis 2day. <3


----------



## Retsu

iHeartCats said:


> @_Retsu_
> Caen I haz hte awadr 4 Must Ironic on PerC 2k14. Pls. <3
> 
> *I waz nominatud for hte awadr by @_inevitabilis_ 2day. <3


it wil b wif u shorlti. haf discovad hearthfire at d momen.
EDIT: hearthstone LOL


----------



## iHeartCats

Retsu said:


> it wil b wif u shorlti. haf discovad hearthfire at d momen.


Tanku. <3
No swat fren, wen u haz tiem
Enjoy Hrffyr <3


----------



## an absurd man

Chiaroscuro said:


> Wate dood I'm srs u need to tayk thes wit the sweat. It's vary potenshiator. Sopper stoned.


dood


----------



## exarlate

Chiaroscuro said:


> Boyfriends are like goalies, he's gonna get in the way but doesn't mean you can't score! *WHOOSH*
> My apologies ma'am,(lol) I never noticed you were of the female persuasion. We INTJs are excellent partners am I right ?


Apart from the part where you absolutely drive me nuts with your "know-it-all" mannerisms and delusions about being on top of the world and thinking you could be the new world dictator, yea, I can't help but love you INTJs. Just as much as I want to choke you, you bastards.


----------



## pretendfriend

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Before you go to sleep tonight, lets take a moment of silence to appreciate your unrealistic, idealistic, absurd, ridiculous, utterly annoying thoughts about Narnia, or does your saucepan do that for you? ^^


saucepan....


----------



## Golden Rose

Speak up! :kitteh:


----------



## Retsu

Hotaru said:


> Speak up! :kitteh:


OH HEY YOU'RE EXTRAVERTED NOW HELLO (allcaps)
ARE YOU BOUNCING OFF THE WALLS WITH @FluffyTheAnarchist YET


----------



## Golden Rose

Retsu said:


> OH HEY YOU'RE EXTRAVERTED NOW HELLO (allcaps)
> ARE YOU BOUNCING OFF THE WALLS WITH @FluffyTheAnarchist YET


NO I AM THE WALLS!!! I AM GOING TO CRUSH YOU WITH MY GLITTERY NE
I WAS ALWAYS EXTROVERTED AND A 7 I JUST FORGOT ABOUT IT
NOT EVERYONE'S GOT YOUR SUPER MEMORY ESFJ :crazy: *POUNCES*

But no srsly thanks for noticing <333 I love this thread, y'all are so rad.


----------



## Retsu

Hotaru said:


> NO I AM THE WALLS!!! I AM GOING TO CRUSH YOU WITH MY GLITTERY NE
> I WAS ALWAYS EXTROVERTED AND A 7 I JUST FORGOT ABOUT IT
> NOT EVERYONE'S GOT YOUR SUPER MEMORY ESFJ :crazy: *POUNCES*
> 
> But no srsly thanks for noticing <333 I love this thread, y'all are so rad.


I notice every time your "tritype" changes too! 7w4 is possibly one of the more sensible editions... :tongue:

OH NOES I'M MELTING THERE IS TOO MUCH SPONTANEITY GLUB GLUB AHAHAHGHDSHGHJAGBDSJGB


----------



## Golden Rose

Retsu said:


> I notice every time your "tritype" changes too! 7w4 is possibly one of the more sensible editions... :tongue:
> 
> OH NOES I'M MELTING THERE IS TOO MUCH SPONTANEITY GLUB GLUB AHAHAHGHDSHGHJAGBDSJGB


Lmao that's an inside joke between me and my boyfriend but my actual tritype is listed too... I've made a thread I'm not goin to change it anymore ok!!!??? At least for the next three weeks >_>" It ain't my fault if every change excites me <333 hahaha~ btw we should friends! All of the people here should add me bc I love your butts :333

*puts the melting ESFJ in a cup*


----------



## Retsu

Hotaru said:


> Lmao that's an inside joke between me and my boyfriend but my actual tritype is listed too... I've made a thread I'm not goin to change it anymore ok!!!??? At least for the next three weeks >_>" It ain't my fault if every change excites me <333 hahaha~ btw we should friends! All of the people here should add me bc I love your butts :333
> 
> *puts the melting ESFJ in a cup*


Heh, I like change but only in baby steps... I know, i find it funny  My favourite tritype was 8w8 8w8 8w8, which was surprisingly difficult to type with my keyboard.

I have added you, I thought we were friends already for some reason.

Thank you for placing me into a receptacle. This is what true friendship is <3


----------



## inregardstomyself

Every time I come back I swear this thread descends further and further into madness


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

inregardstomyself said:


> Every time I come back I swear this thread descends further and further into madness


Well, the last time I attempted to insult an ESFJ in this thread, I was greeted with an austere "gurl, would you calm ur tits?!" ... at which point, I have lost all respect for the famed ESFJ respectabileness and seriousity.


----------



## inregardstomyself

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Well, the last time I attempted to insult an ESFJ in this thread, I was greeted with an austere "gurl, would you calm ur tits?!" ... at which point, I have lost all respect for the famed ESFJ respectabileness and seriousity.


Well that's strange, I've done my fair share of giving and receiving insults and things have been pretty copacetic thus far.
What did you say?
Also, I would say a few ESFJs on one thread are hardly an accurate enough representation of the entire ESFJ population, yes?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ENFPs merely lack having discipline instilled at a young age.
Neuroscience recently made astounding technological breakthroughs in their pursuit of identifying the source of undisciplined impulsive character defects & treating said defects with intensive cognitive therapy.
Success has reportedly been achieved in 89% of test subjects & neuroscience has predicted those numbers will rise as misdiagnosed candidates are weeded from the pool of volunteers seeking discipline.












ESFJs merely require a moderately heavy hand to keep em in line without breaking their spirit.
It's a thankless job but somebodies gotta do it & I'd volunteer Retsu


----------



## something987

stargazing grasshopper said:


> ENFPs merely lack having discipline instilled at a young age.
> Neuroscience recently made astounding technological breakthroughs in their pursuit of identifying the source of undisciplined impulsive character defects & treating said defects with intensive cognitive therapy.
> Success has reportedly been achieved in 89% of test subjects & neuroscience has predicted those numbers will rise as misdiagnosed candidates are weeded from the pool of volunteers seeking discipline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESFJs merely require a moderately heavy hand to keep em in line without breaking their spirit.
> It's a thankless job but somebodies gotta do it & I'd volunteer Retsu




All I saw was "something something something weed something something"


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Ksilva said:


> All I saw was "something something something weed something something"


Okay I should have opted for the word "eliminated" rather than weeded.
My bad, poor choice of a distracting word & all that type of jazz.


----------



## something987

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Okay I should have opted for the word "eliminated" rather than weeded.
> My bad, poor choice of a distracting word & all that type of jazz.


That word reminds me of bowel movements


----------



## inregardstomyself

@Ksilva
You are literally my favorite


----------



## Chiaroscuro

inregardstomyself said:


> @Ksilva
> You are literally my favorite


Wrong thread Mr. Gatsby


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Chiaroscuro said:


> Wrong thread Mr. Gatsby


Must everything be quite so black or white, Mr. INTJ?


----------



## FelixFahrenheit

I don't know much about ENFPs.. :L


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

tantomorirutti said:


> Did you just said that ESFPs are imperfect models? What are you a confused pokémon?


What if my Se and Ne are about equally developed??
*INTJ short circuit*

In my case, most certainly imperfect, unless you modify the model.. but I am not holding my breath, INTJs don't like change, or overriding their precious egos, do they?


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> What if my Se and Ne are about equally developed??
> *INTJ short circuit*
> 
> In my case, most certainly imperfect, unless you modify the model.. but I am not holding my breath, INTJs don't like change, or overriding their precious egos, do they?


Functions work in pairs. 
The sensing functions are coupled with the intuitive functions. The extraverted or introverted tendency of each function is the opposite of the other. 
In a nutshell: 
- Ni dom and Se repressed
- Ne dom and Si repressed
- Si dom and Ne repressed
- Se dom and Ni repressed

When the functions are secondary or tertiary is the same thing, but only the middle order changes.
It's difficult to have two perceiving functions at the same time, but it's not impossible, anyway MBTI is about the FREQUENCY of your use of functions. I have a super developed Ti but I use it only in certain situations, like when I have to study visual disciplines.
So you can have Se and Ne equally developed, but you still use one function (and the secondary, the tertiary and the repressed) more frequently than the other... 

Do you really need to reinvent MBTI theory just to type yourself?

P.S.
You're the most qualified person to type yourself on this forum because you only know yourself, but I would like to tell you a thing, and my intentions are to help you, so do not give too much weight about what I'm going to say now.
Do you ever think about ESFJ or ISFJ? Because, and this is just an impression of mine, I would say you're more a Fe user than a Fi user, I can see you search the relation when you're talking to someone.


----------



## Retsu

tantomoriremotutti said:


> P.S.
> You're the most qualified person to type yourself on this forum because you only know yourself, but I would like to tell you a thing, and my intentions are to help you, so do not give too much weight about what I'm going to say now.
> Do you ever think about ESFJ or ISFJ? Because, and this is just an impression of mine, I would say you're more a Fe user than a Fi user, I can see you search the relation when you're talking to someone.


One of us... One of us... One of us...
I'd consider this, @FluffyTheAnarchist. If it's not your type that's fine, but remember there's no shame in being an SJ.
<3


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

tantomoriremotutti said:


> Functions work in pairs.
> The sensing functions are coupled with the intuitive functions. The extraverted or introverted tendency of each function is the opposite of the other.
> In a nutshell:
> - Ni dom and Se repressed
> - Ne dom and Si repressed
> - Si dom and Ne repressed
> - Se dom and Ni repressed
> 
> When the functions are secondary or tertiary is the same thing, but only the middle order changes.
> It's difficult to have two perceiving functions at the same time, but it's not impossible, anyway MBTI is about the FREQUENCY of your use of functions. I have a super developed Ti but I use it only in certain situations, like when I have to study visual disciplines.
> So you can have Se and Ne equally developed, but you still use one function (and the secondary, the tertiary and the repressed) more frequently than the other...
> 
> Do you really need to reinvent MBTI theory just to type yourself?
> 
> P.S.
> You're the most qualified person to type yourself on this forum because you only know yourself, but I would like to tell you a thing, and my intentions are to help you, so do not give too much weight about what I'm going to say now.
> Do you ever think about ESFJ or ISFJ? Because, and this is just an impression of mine, I would say you're more a Fe user than a Fi user, I can see you search the relation when you're talking to someone.


I appreciate the concern, but my Si and Ti are non existent.

Type the following function order however you like:
Se=Ne=Fi>Ni>Fe>Te>Ti>Si

Frankly, not a very interesting topic. Just assume I am an ESFP, OK?


----------



## Chiaroscuro

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I appreciate the concern, but my Si and Ti are non existent.
> 
> Type the following function order however you like:
> Se=Ne=Fi>Ni>Fe>Te>Ti>Si
> 
> Frankly, not a very interesting topic. Just assume I am an ESFP, OK?


ESFP. Your Ne is not as high as it really looks , you see. 
Hey ESFP, get off that slide I thought we were going dinner. (Make me a sandwich)


----------



## Max

Hm, you guys can be pretty serious at times and keep to a routine


----------



## inregardstomyself

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Mixin' it up a bit.
> (I am 50/50 on S and N)


excellent, our numbers are increasing
Welcome to the fold @Retsu, soon we will have an army


----------



## Retsu

inregardstomyself said:


> excellent, our numbers are increasing
> Welcome to the fold
> @Retsu, soon we will have an army


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Join me resty... JoooOoin me... INTJ beESSTtt..


----------



## Retsu

Chiaroscuro said:


> Join me resty... JoooOoin me... INTJ beESSTtt..


I lack the hatred of people required, I'm sorry :'(


----------



## 66393

I'd criticize Retsu, but her type has changed 3 times since we first met x). And I'll feel too bad criting an ESFJ, we need to keep as many on here as possible!


----------



## Retsu

kev said:


> I'd criticize Retsu, but her type has changed 3 times since we first met x). And I'll feel too bad criting an ESFJ, we need to keep as many on here as possible!


One, two... 
Actually it's only changed twice fak u and I'd had it as ISFJ for years k an did is totes my taip bcus I'm SJ an I luff pipoqn luk afta dem kk, so am nat I bcuz I dusnt men shai which is out I am an I hayt beeyin shai an wud luff 2 b da lyf ov da partee :'(
Have you changed your user name at all? I can't think of what your name used to be... Maybe I'm imagining it... :ninja: 
And I just want to add that's a very unique viewpoint, most people want rid of us because we're annoying.


----------



## 66393

Retsu said:


> One, two...
> Actually it's only changed twice fak u and I'd had it as ISFJ for years k an did is totes my taip bcus I'm SJ an I luff pipoqn luk afta dem kk, so am nat I bcuz I dusnt men shai which is out I am an I hayt beeyin shai an wud luff 2 b da lyf ov da partee :'(
> Have you changed your user name at all? I can't think of what your name used to be... Maybe I'm imagining it... :ninja:
> And I just want to add that's a very unique viewpoint, most people want rid of us because we're annoying.


ISFJ --> ISTJ --> ESFJ. Yeah, I see all. My accounts got merged, and we talked on my old account. Guess you'll just have to live w/o knowing who I am *cryptic smile.* Or, you can go on my page and see the visitor messages we shot back and forth.

EDIT: Yeah, I don't fall into the crowds opinion. I make them for myself. And one thing I _never _do is stereotype a whole group by MBTI type. I personally think ESFJ's are really cool. Half the people on here look at ESFJ's with contempt because it's part envy - a lot of people saw ESFJ's at the top of the social hierarchy. It's the ESTJ's that I really struggle to get along with.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Chiaroscuro said:


> ESFP. Your Ne is not as high as it really looks , you see.
> Hey ESFP, get off that slide I thought we were going dinner. (Make me a sandwich)


OMG, I bought some super fun new ingredients the other day, what a perfect opportunity to use them!!!
Dear, INTJ, here comes my pickled crickets culinary experiment aka "sandwich"


----------



## Retsu

kev said:


> ISFJ --> ISTJ --> ESFJ. Yeah, I see all. My accounts got merged, and we talked on my old account. Guess you'll just have to live w/o knowing who I am *cryptic smile.* Or, you can go on my page and see the visitor messages we shot back and forth.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, I don't fall into the crowds opinion. I make them for myself. And one thing I _never _do is stereotype a whole group by MBTI type. I personally think ESFJ's are really cool. Half the people on here look at ESFJ's with contempt because it's part envy - a lot of people saw ESFJ's at the top of the social hierarchy. It's the ESTJ's that I really struggle to get along with.


That's only two changes because ISFJ was the base  omg y do u haet miiii :'( I did check the visitor messages but I still can't remember who you were... To what extent did we talk?

Yay they love us :3 thank you social hierarchy senpai <3
Funny you should say that, my boyfriend is xSTJ leaning towards extraversion... I won't say we don't argue but I love him, he's really quite considerate. One difference between us is he likes to plan for any dangerous scenario, I like to prevent them from happening. He'll also shoot me right down when I go into the well renowned ESFJ bitch mode.  which really isn't a bad thing.


----------



## 66393

Retsu said:


> That's only two changes because ISFJ was the base  omg y do u haet miiii :'( I did check the visitor messages but I still can't remember who you were... To what extent did we talk?
> 
> Yay they love us :3 thank you social hierarchy senpai <3
> Funny you should say that, my boyfriend is xSTJ leaning towards extraversion... I won't say we don't argue but I love him, he's really quite considerate. One difference between us is he likes to plan for any dangerous scenario, I like to prevent them from happening. He'll also shoot me right down when I go into the well renowned ESFJ bitch mode.  which really isn't a bad thing.


Briefly. I'm bad at keeping long lasting relationships with people. And holy shit, my xSFJ friend always calls me senpai haha. He's in denial and thinks he's an ISFP because he's a musician.


----------



## Retsu

kev said:


> Briefly. I'm bad at keeping long lasting relationships with people. And holy shit, my xSFJ friend always calls me senpai haha. He's in denial and thinks he's an ISFP because he's a musician.


Ah. Fair enough. That's okay. :> 
I love the senpai craze. Unfortunately @Ginto finds it less amusing than I do  he looks at me like "u r a fkin idyat" when I start singing "you are my senpai" to him.
LOL, don't you realise the pain he goes through as an ISFP!? He's like so sensitive.


----------



## an absurd man

It's the neighbors, smile and look good ESFJ


----------



## Chiaroscuro

an absurd man said:


> It's the neighbors, smile and look good ESFJ


----------



## SysterMatic

If you are a true INTJ you would be better be more afraid of them: 
View attachment 179018


----------



## Chiaroscuro

You are a weenie, ENTP. A true weenie.


----------



## Max

Chiaroscuro said:


> You are a weenie, ENTP. A true weenie.


INTJ, you is meanie :'(!


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Wait no pls! Join my cult!


----------



## Retsu

Chiaroscuro said:


> Wait no pls! Join my cult!


You? A cult leader? You've the charisma of a rock, INTJ*. 

*as a type. I like you.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Retsu said:


> You? A cult leader? You've the charisma of a rock, INTJ*.
> 
> *as a type. I like you.


The rock is a diamond... in the rough?
ESFJ physically incapable of insulting somebody without mitigating it a second later.
*shakes head*
*points finger*


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@_iHeartCats_

I crytisyz u 4 nt crytisyzn me rigt nw! whr iz u, whn I needz u?!!
u iznt a batcat, u iz sweaty couch pllw...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@an absurd man -- you are in *grave danger!!* (literally) 
You have consumed SweatNip(TM), produced by a *Bat*Cat @iHeartCats -- an infamous Ebola carrier!


----------



## an absurd man

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_an absurd man_ -- you are in *grave danger!!* (literally)
> You have consumed SweatNip(TM), produced by a *Bat*Cat @_iHeartCats_ -- an infamous Ebola carrier!


Is that why my vision has been funny lately?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

an absurd man said:


> Is that why my vision has been funny lately?


all questions to the manufacturer...


----------



## iHeartCats

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @an absurd man -- you are in *grave danger!!* (literally)
> You have consumed SweatNip(TM), produced by a *Bat*Cat @iHeartCats -- an infamous Ebola carrier!


Hter iz no ebolu in my cantry, stahp mesyn up my sael, ISFP.

I crytsez u 4 stealin quizzical's avutar, iznt u supozd 2 be uniq n speshl, ISFP?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> Hter iz no ebolu in my cantry, stahp mesyn up my sael, ISFP.
> 
> I crytsez u 4 stealin quizzical's avutar, iznt u supozd 2 be uniq n speshl, ISFP?


lol! )) on both counts


----------



## Chiaroscuro

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> lol! )) on both counts


Lol fluffy how do you put up with my ex wife, she is sooo last week know wah I'm sayin??.

Never mind, forgot you're both feelers. You must have a very spiritual bond made inside of a hello kitty factory.


----------



## The Hatter

Chiaroscuro said:


> Lol fluffy how do you put up with my ex wife, she is sooo last week know wah I'm sayin??.
> 
> Never mind, forgot you're both feelers. You must have a very spiritual bond made inside of a hello kitty factory.



Ants have feelers too, unless you are implying that both fluffy and your ex wife are antennas, I doubt you would want to contribute too much, INTJ knobknob.


----------



## an absurd man

ENTP please stop being late to the world domination meetings.


----------



## Retsu

an absurd man said:


> ENTP please stop being late to the world domination meetings.


I brought cookies. Baked with love. Is that poisonous to you?


----------



## Wellsy

Cookies, I SAID I WANTED CAKE!
WHY MUST YOU ALWAYS FAIL ME!


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Because, INFP. You were born to be a psychologist.


----------



## Retsu

Wellsy said:


> Cookies, I SAID I WANTED CAKE!
> WHY MUST YOU ALWAYS FAIL ME!


YOU'LL EAT WHAT'S ON YOUR PLATE WELLSY!!!!!!
I am the hostess and so it is MY _*CAKE*_ _*COOKIES*_ YOU WILL EAT


----------



## Wellsy

Retsu said:


> YOU'LL EAT WHAT'S ON YOUR PLATE WELLSY!!!!!!
> I am the hostess and so it is MY _*CAKE*_ _*COOKIES*_ YOU WILL EAT


Pfft I eat what I want!
YOU'RE NOT MY DAD!
YOU'RE NOT GOD!
You just stupido lady who is a cookie dictator!
I WILL OVER THROW YOU TYRANT! RISE UP MY FELLOW OPPRESSED BROTHERS AND SISTERS!


----------



## Retsu

Wellsy said:


> Pfft I eat what I want!
> YOU'RE NOT MY DAD!
> YOU'RE NOT GOD!
> You just stupido lady who is a cookie dictator!
> I WILL OVER THROW YOU TYRANT! RISE UP MY FELLOW OPPRESSED BROTHERS AND SISTERS!












Cookies are best for you, my dear. There is no dictatorship. There is only nap time, now. Hush, my little one.


----------



## Wellsy

Retsu said:


> Cookies are best for you, my dear. There is no dictatorship. There is only nap time, now. Hush, my little one.


I you think you can bend my stubborn Fi, BAH I say!
I will not nap, I'm not even tired!


----------



## Retsu

Wellsy said:


> I you think you can bend my stubborn Fi, BAH I say!
> I will not nap, I'm not even tired!












r u tired now m8


----------



## Wellsy

Retsu said:


> r u tired now m8


:dry:
I
Have
No
Mother.


----------



## Retsu

Wellsy said:


> :dry:
> I
> Have
> No
> Mother.


:sad:


----------



## Wellsy

Retsu said:


> :sad:


Also, I ate some of them cookies.
The milk didn't wash out the putrid taste they left in my mouth.


----------



## Retsu

Wellsy said:


> Also, I ate some of them cookies.
> The milk didn't wash out the putrid taste they left in my mouth.


So love is poisonous to INFPs? Noted.


----------



## Wellsy

Retsu said:


> So love is poisonous to INFPs? Noted.


When it drowns you in it, yes.
I'll be watching you Wazowski


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Retsu said:


> So love is poisonous to INFPs? Noted.


Depends on your d_​_efinition of love, ESFJ. Is it about the other person or about your desire to blanket the other person with care?


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Love is when your addict father steals your Vicodin following a bone surgery 

<3 miss u dad


----------



## Retsu

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Depends on your d_​_efinition of love, ESFJ. Is it about the other person or about your desire to blanket the other person with care?


Yes


----------



## Golden Rose

Retsu said:


> Yes


ESFJ can you not??? It's summer y'know!!
Maybe you could turn your love into a pool? ;D


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Chiaroscuro said:


> Love is when your addict father steals your Vicodin following a bone surgery
> 
> <3 miss u dad


Wow, that's pretty good!!

Makes me think of:


----------



## VinnieBob

you guys hug every one and poop cotton candy, btw this is meant for [email protected] fluffytheanarchist and not ISFP fluff's


----------



## an absurd man

No one cares about your new hobby, ISFP


----------



## Retsu

Hotaru said:


> ESFJ can you not??? It's summer y'know!!
> Maybe you could turn your love into a pool? ;D


You know, that's a good idea... It'd be pinky red. Would everyone be okay with pinky red water?


----------



## Chiaroscuro

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Wow, that's pretty good!!
> 
> Makes me think of:


For the record it was my surgery and I'm PISSED! Im gonna look like the addict if I call in another script.


----------



## Golden Rose

Retsu said:


> You know, that's a good idea... It'd be pinky red. Would everyone be okay with pinky red water?


Gurl I'd pay to swim in a pool with hot pink water <333


----------



## Blystone

INTPs never want to talk to me cus there to busy for whtver I have to say


----------



## an absurd man

Hotaru said:


> Gurl I'd pay to swim in a pool with hot pink water <333












Should've changed add/adhd to enfp but whatevs


----------



## Max

an absurd man said:


> Should've changed add/adhd to enfp but whatevs


Argh, another INTJ! I think I am going to run out of criticisms for your guys soon 

You guys... xD Shit, I have/


----------



## LyeLye

vinniebob said:


> drinks to much coffee


Misspells the word "too" :kitteh:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> You wouldn't dare.


 @LyeLye
sounds like a dare, no?


----------



## VinnieBob

LyeLye said:


> Misspells the word "too" :kitteh:


iz two anil retentive


----------



## LyeLye

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @LyeLye
> sounds like a dare, no?


OMG, Fluffy! You're totally right. I'm going to change my signature so that I'm always leaving a trail of hugs behind, like a good INFP.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

vinniebob said:


> iz two anil retentive


bin takn l3sns frm @iHeartCats.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

LyeLye said:


> OMG, Fluffy! You're totally right. I'm going to change my signature so that I'm always leaving a trail of hugs behind, like a good INFP.


hahaha... keep the Seduce me one though!  It's too lovely!


----------



## VinnieBob

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> bin takn l3sns frm @iHeartCats.


ay hav bin schmokn yer kat swet


----------



## VinnieBob

LyeLye said:


> OMG, Fluffy! You're totally right. I'm going to change my signature so that I'm always leaving a trail of hugs behind, like a good INFP.


good gawd womin wats wrong wit yew, don't be tellin the fluffmeister she's right now it's all gonna go to her head


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

vinniebob said:


> good gawd womin wats wrong wit yew, don't be tellin the fluffmeister she's right now it's all gonna go to her head


To L8


----------



## VinnieBob

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> To L8


see what you've done you fiend, telling flaffy she's right is like feeding a gremlin after midnight


----------



## VinnieBob

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> To L8


BAD FLUFFY BAD BAD FLUFFY [ rubbing fluffs nose in a big pile of ENFP poop]


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

LyeLye said:


> I've learned from some of my other INTP/INTJ/ESTJ friends that even robots have feelings, dear - unless you're an outmoded system that never received the upgrade that @_Retsu_ mentioned earlier. Besides, it's good to be able to communicate well with others in general - otherwise, how are we supposed to know when to oil your wheels and cogs when you're getting all rusty?


Hey, now.






I just pointed out that communicating my emotions is unnecessary since I can work it out for myself. Communicating other stuff...okay that needs work.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

vinniebob said:


> BAD FLUFFY BAD BAD FLUFFY [ rubbing fluffs nose in a big pile of ENFP poop]


Gremline MAAAAAAD!!!!! Hear Gremline (female version) ROAAARRRRR!


----------



## Chiaroscuro

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Gremline MAAAAAAD!!!!! Hear Gremline (female version) ROAAARRRRR!


Oh my god fluffygirl.

I love you.


----------



## VinnieBob

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Gremline MAAAAAAD!!!!! Hear Gremline (female version) ROAAARRRRR!


you're killin me fluffo rama


----------



## LyeLye

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> Hey, now.
> 
> I just pointed out that communicating my emotions is unnecessary since I can work it out for myself. Communicating other stuff...okay that needs work.


Haha, touché. First step to healing is awareness and all that :kitteh:

On another more random note, your first couple words reminded me of Lizzie Mcguire.






And coincidentally I'm wearing a Hilary Duff shirt right now :kitteh:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

vinniebob said:


> you're killin me fluffo rama


oh no! i iz not a killer, i iz a professional wrestler/show biz gremline


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Chiaroscuro said:


> Oh my god fluffygirl.
> 
> I love you.


i crytisaiz u 4 hvgn a terrybl tast in wymin!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@LyeLye

Is this Rose Byrne? She is such a cutie! Love that face!


----------



## LyeLye

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @LyeLye
> 
> Is this Rose Byrne? She is such a cutie! Love that face!


Haha, no I don't think so. It's just one of my favorite photos from a Pinterest Board.


----------



## Max

Eska said:


> Try to gradually change that E for an I, and we'll be fine, ENTP.


Hell no xP


----------



## SysterMatic

You... Again. I don't know why but your avatar it's getting me angry. I just want to put my fingers in both the "eyes" of that beast. And I want to open the "nose" and put in it an audio cassette where I've recorded a misterious and magic speel who can make explode in an american way the sterio after you listen it. AND HARGHHH THE BOTTONS WHY ONE OF THEM HAVE TWO LINES OMG I WANT TO TAKE THEM AWAY WITH MY OWN HANDS  You're capable of defeating me just by make me see that avatar :crazy:
I'm criticizing your BAD ENTP CHOICE of the avatar if you've not understood that yet :frustrating:HU


----------



## SysterMatic

You... Again. I don't know why but your avatar it's getting me angry. I just want to put my fingers in both the "eyes" of that beast. And I want to open the "nose" and put in it an audio cassette where I've recorded a misterious and magic speel who can make explode in an american way the sterio after you listen it. AND HARGHHH THE BOTTONS WHY ONE OF THEM HAVE TWO LINES OMG I WANT TO TAKE THEM AWAY WITH MY OWN HANDS  You're capable of defeating me just by make me see that avatar :crazy:
I'm criticizing your BAD ENTP CHOICE of the avatar if you've not understood that yet :frustrating:HU


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Inver said:


> You... Again. I don't know why but your avatar it's getting me angry. I just want to put my fingers in both the "eyes" of that beast. And I want to open the "nose" and put in it an audio cassette where I've recorded a misterious and magic speel who can make explode in an american way the sterio after you listen it. AND HARGHHH THE BOTTONS WHY ONE OF THEM HAVE TWO LINES OMG I WANT TO TAKE THEM AWAY WITH MY OWN HANDS  You're capable of defeating me just by make me see that avatar :crazy:
> I'm criticizing your BAD ENTP CHOICE of the avatar if you've not understood that yet :frustrating:HU


ENFP, i criticize you for the most un-ENFP thing imaginable -- STAHP BEING SO OBSESSIVELY COMPULSIVE!! 
YOU SOUND LIKE AN ISTJ (and making me itch)! 

(wait, maybe you are just stressed out and acting out your shadow? maybe you just need a hug?) 

come here, enfp, **hugs**


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ENFP, i criticize you for the most un-ENFP thing imaginable -- STAHP BEING SO OBSESSIVELY COMPULSIVE!!
> YOU SOUND LIKE AN ISTJ (and making me itch)!
> 
> (wait, maybe you are just stressed out and acting out your shadow? maybe you just need a hug?)
> 
> come here, enfp, **hugs**


Now you're ISFP? 
So it seems that you're pretty sure to be an xSFx type... 
So the possibilities are: ESFP - ISFP - ESFJ - ISFJ.
I'm gonna try this, I'll take the Fedora that my ESFP cousin wears thinking she's unique like the millions of annoying people who didn't realize that the right place for a Fedora is inside a basket, then I'll put into the hat 4 notes, one for each type, I'll close my eyes, draw one note and randomly mock that type.
That's should solve the probllem of your type...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

tantomoriremotutti said:


> Now you're ISFP?
> So it seems that you're pretty sure to be an xSFx type...
> So the possibilities are: ESFP - ISFP - ESFJ - ISFJ.
> I'm gonna try this, I'll take the Fedora that my ESFP cousin wears thinking she's unique like the millions of annoying people who didn't realize that the right place for a Fedora is inside a basket, then I'll put into the hat 4 notes, one for each type, I'll close my eyes, draw one note and randomly mock that type.
> That's should solve the probllem of your type...


hahaha... look @_Inver_, you got the INTJ here all obsessive compulsive. 
Dear INTJ, that poor Te of yours just can't deal with multiple possibilities, can it? 

I was ENFP and INFP before too, you are jumping to conclusions waaaay too quickly -- do i spy a bit of arrogance? 

Also, ESFPs don't have the need to be unique, you are thinking of ESFJs. 

Jumping from one faulty conclusion to the next, INTJ... *shakes her head mockingly*


----------



## an absurd man

That gremlin reminds me of ISFPs in general, it's the perfect avatar.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hahaha... look @_Inver_, you got the INTJ here all obsessive compulsive.
> Dear INTJ, that poor Te of yours just can't deal with multiple possibilities, can it?
> 
> I was ENFP and INFP before too, you are jumping to conclusions waaaay too quickly -- do i spy a bit of arrogance?
> 
> Also, ESFPs don't have the need to be unique, you are thinking of ESFJs.
> 
> Jumping from one faulty conclusion to the next, INTJ... *shakes her head mockingly*


Do you really think that a single thing like the desire to be unique is a determining factor to differentiate two types? I'm not surprise if you can't type yourself...
Try this system, maybe it will help you:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

tantomoriremotutti said:


> Do you really think that a single thing like the desire to be unique is a determining factor to differentiate two types? I'm not surprise if you can't type yourself...
> Try this system, maybe it will help you:


wow... INTJ..."single" was _your _word choice, not mine! Freud would have had a blast... 
just to refresh your memory.... mine was MULTIPLE ... oh and possibilities   

p.s.: guess I am feeling more ENFP than ISFP today.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

an absurd man said:


> That gremlin reminds me of ISFPs in general, it's the perfect avatar.


 @Queen Qualia

you have just been called a Gremlin, honey.


----------



## an absurd man

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_Queen Qualia_
> 
> you have just been called a Gremlin, honey.


Ah, one of the ExFP's favorite hobbies: stirring the pot.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

an absurd man said:


> Ah, one of the ExFP's favorite hobbies: stirring the pot.


that's right, INTJ, stirring it, rolling it, handing you the joint... filming?


----------



## Queen Qualia

Maybe, ENFP, if you had waited till you were 25 before becoming a heavy user of said joints, you wouldn't be so whacked out in your old age.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Queen Qualia said:


> Maybe, ENFP, if you had waited till you were 25 before becoming a heavy user of said joints, you wouldn't be so whacked out in your old age.


Honey, I am just a plain old llama. It's all in the eye of the beholder, perhaps _you_ should take your own advice ;P


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@tantomoriremotutti
just followed your lead and took the socionics test, as honestly, carefully and thoughtfully as possible.. want to see the results? 
Socionics Tests

FML


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @tantomoriremotutti
> just followed your lead and took the socionics test, as honestly, carefully and thoughtfully as possible.. want to see the results?
> Socionics Tests
> 
> FML


Oh that's INFJ in MBTI. I personally like that test, if you really answer honestly then welcome to the Ni-Club honey.
Have fun to waste your incredible, rare, intuition with people INFJ... It's like having the Thor's hammer and use it to break nuts...


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

Anyway it has sense! I always said you clearly were a Fe user... Also all the INFJ I knew were somehow mad to my eyes, this result does not contradict my empirical datas...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

tantomoriremotutti said:


> Oh that's INFJ in MBTI. I personally like that test, if you really answer honestly then welcome to the Ni-Club honey.
> Have fun to waste your incredible, rare, intuition with people INFJ... It's like having the Thor's hammer and use it to break nuts...


I like that test too, and I relate to Ni users as much as Ne users... but then again, I relate to Se users too  
Does that leave me with 1 letter out of 4? xxFx? That poor "F" feels lonely.

the Thor analogy was funny, made me chuckle


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

tantomoriremotutti said:


> Anyway it has sense! I always said you clearly were a Fe user... Also all the INFJ I knew were somehow mad to my eyes, this result does not contradict my empirical datas...


Oh, INTJ... you don't care about the grey-shades-of-truth... just about _feeling_ RIGHT!


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I like that test too, and I relate to Ni doms as much as Ne doms... but then again, I relate to Se doms too
> Does that leave me with 1 letter out of 4? xxFx? That poor "F" feels lonely.
> 
> the Thor analogy was funny, made me chuckle


That means that I have to increase to 8 the number of notes in that stupid Fedora hat...


----------



## Glory

tantomoriremotutti said:


> Your lack of humor, originality and this teasing worthy of a twelve year old is almost exhilarating! X'D


whatever that means, the humour is excellent. The obvious does a better job.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

trip said:


> whatever that means, the humour is excellent. The obvious does a better job.


ISTP, so when people "trickle in" on you and say "Hi!", do you always reply with "Hi-yah!"?


----------



## Max

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ISTP, so when people "trickle in" on you and say "Hi!", do you reply with "Hi-yah!"?


This reminds me of an advert here for some reason.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> This reminds me of an advert here for some reason.


which one?


----------



## Max

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> which one?






 I think it's the ninja


----------



## Zee Bee

You are true!
I have been thinking about that for awhile


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> I think it's the ninja


love it! ) now, wouldn't you type that ninja Chihuahua as badass ISTP?


----------



## Max

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> love it! ) now, wouldn't you type that ninja Chihuahua as badass ISTP?


Yeah!  This makes me want to buy a Pick Up and touch the chocolate


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

trip said:


> whatever that means, the humour is excellent. The obvious does a better job.


The obvious does a better job? This pearl of wisdom come from 1990? When relying on stereotypes was more ordinary than a Justices of the Supreme Court?
Maybe you start think that joke in those years eh quick mind?


----------



## Glory

tantomoriremotutti said:


> The obvious does a better job? This pearl of wisdom come from 1990? When relying on stereotypes was more ordinary than a Justices of the Supreme Court?
> Maybe you start think that joke in those years eh quick mind?


Explain all this to me in plain language, I'm not very smart... what do stereotypes and the obvious have to do with each other?


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

trip said:


> Explain all this to me in plain language, I'm not very smart... what do stereotypes and the obvious have to do with each other?


According to the Oxford dictionary:
- Obvious: Easily perceived or understood; clear, self-evident, or apparent
- Stereotype: A widely held but fixed and oversimplified image or idea of a particular type of person or thing

"Obviousness" is a quality that belongs to a relation or correlation easily detectable, when you say "INTJs are fat" you're referring to a stereotype, because you have no instruments to determine that all the elements of the set "INTJ" share the "Fat" quality.
So the sentence "INTJs are fat" is not "obvious" but just a "stereotype". 
Do you understand now sweetheart?
You're ISTP, you can fix everything, start from your sense of humor!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

tantomoriremotutti said:


> According to the Oxford dictionary:
> - Obvious: Easily perceived or understood; clear, self-evident, or apparent
> - Stereotype: A widely held but fixed and oversimplified image or idea of a particular type of person or thing
> 
> "Obviousness" is a quality that belongs to a relation or correlation easily detectable, when you say "INTJs are fat" you're referring to a stereotype, because you have no instruments to determine that all the elements of the set "INTJ" share the "Fat" quality.
> So the sentence "INTJs are fat" is not "obvious" but just a "stereotype".
> Do you understand now sweetheart?
> You're ISTP, you can fix everything, start from your sense of humor!


What? All INTJs are fat is a stereotype? As you mentioned above, in order for it to be a stereotype it has to be "A widely held but fixed and oversimplified image or idea"... "INTJs are fat" is about as widely held as "ISTPs are parrots from Madagascar". 

It's just random gibberish.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> What? All INTJs are fat is a stereotype? As you mentioned above, in order for it to be a stereotype it has to be "A widely held but fixed and oversimplified image or idea"... "INTJs are fat" is about as widely held as "ISTPs are parrots from Madagascar".
> 
> It's just random gibberish.


Maybe she was referring to the inferior Se, which can, in some cases, bring an INTJ to an unregulated feeding (too little or too much).


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

tantomoriremotutti said:


> Maybe she was referring to the inferior Se, which can, in some cases, bring an INTJ to an unregulated feeding (too little or too much).


keyword: inferior 
hmmm... overindulgent INTJs... do you know many?


----------



## Glory

tantomoriremotutti said:


> According to the Oxford dictionary:
> - Obvious: Easily perceived or understood; clear, self-evident, or apparent
> - Stereotype: A widely held but fixed and oversimplified image or idea of a particular type of person or thing
> 
> "Obviousness" is a quality that belongs to a relation or correlation easily detectable, when you say "INTJs are fat" you're referring to a stereotype, because you have no instruments to determine that all the elements of the set "INTJ" share the "Fat" quality.
> So the sentence "INTJs are fat" is not "obvious" but just a "stereotype".
> Do you understand now sweetheart?
> You're ISTP, you can fix everything, start from your sense of humor!


mmm... that's weird, man. Stereotypes are general assumptions, no? If I look at a thin object, and *obviously* the perfect fit for a hypothetical aperture, by whatever necessity... it's a stereotype? Is it really oversimplified? Granted, we may not share the same habits.
Oh my comment about the obvious actually wasn't related to INTJs being fat... is there such a stereotype?


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> keyword: inferior
> hmmm... overindulgent INTJs... do you know many?


Nope... I only know one INTJ, not indulgent at all, I think he's awesome... IT'S ME!


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

trip said:


> mmm... that's weird, man. Stereotypes are general assumptions, no? If I look at a thin object, and *obviously* the perfect fit for a hypothetical aperture, by whatever necessity... it's a stereotype? Is it really oversimplified? Granted, we may not share the same habits.
> Oh my comment about the obvious actually wasn't related to INTJs being fat... *is there such a stereotype*?


No, no, maybe I didn't explain myself properly, a stereotype refers to a set of objects (common quality between more objects), "obvious" refers to a single object or correlation. 
If you see that when you let an apple fall, it touches the ground it's "obvious" not a stereotype because a stereotype may be false.
About the "INTJs are fat" no it's not a stereotype in fact, but if you knew it's not why did you say that? 
Then if you weren't talking about the simplified form of humor, what did you mean when you said "obvious is better"?


----------



## Glory

tantomoriremotutti said:


> No, no, maybe I didn't explain myself properly, a stereotype refers to a set of objects (common quality between more objects), "obvious" refers to a single object or correlation.
> If you see that when you let an apple fall, it touches the ground it's "obvious" not a stereotype because a stereotype may be false.
> About the "INTJs are fat" no it's not a stereotype in fact, but if you knew it's not why did you say that?
> Then if you weren't talking about the simplified form of humor, what did you mean when you said "obvious is better"?


mmm... guess that answers it then. INTJs are fat.


----------



## an absurd man

trip said:


> mmm... guess that answers it then. INTJs are fat.


I think the stereotype that INTJs are sticks holds more weight. Anyway, I hear ISTPs are good at fixing things. My sink is faulty, so please get on it asap.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

ISTPs are good at fixing anything but their own broken logic


----------



## Max

tantomoriremotutti said:


> Yeah he invented a lots of useful things... Like mosquitoes, HIV and pedophiles... His point, like all ENTP, is not doing something good or useful, just doing stuff randomly, how could someone says he's not ENTP?!?


I dunno.


----------



## Max

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hey, we had a thought. why stick with monotheism?
> somewhere on the web, there was an awesome random god generator... 1 sec... searching
> 
> there:
> Generator Land: Greek God Generator
> 
> some of these were funny, the last time i was "Goded"


I dunno. This song is good.


----------



## Virgo

I got all excited thinking we were going to be throwing hillarious insults around. You people are disapointing.


----------



## Max

virgo said:


> i got all excited thinking we were going to be throwing hillarious insults around. You people are disapointing.


*i'm not!*


----------



## Virgo

Wontlookdown said:


> *i'm not!*


For a quick thinking, charismatic ENTP ... that was a really lame come back.


----------



## Max

Virgo said:


> For a quick thinking, charismatic ENTP ... that was a really lame come back.


*It was meant to be a fact, not a comeback >*


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Virgo said:


> I got all excited thinking we were going to be throwing hillarious insults around. You people are disapointing.


Poor ISTP, ever in anticipation of fun... so often disappointed.
No wonder you like to jump off bridges, and kick people in the face.


----------



## Max

*I like aqua.*


----------



## Math geek

I don't know anything about you. Which means you want to hide it for some reason, and I'm assuming you are ashamed for your type. :tongue: I know if you gave me something to work with I'd have no trouble and would go deeper than just a vague fallacy.

To the next person who goes, know that, by the rules stated in this thread title, I am "above" you.

honestly I feel really strange and mean saying this. Just for the record; on any response, pretend this isn't here.


----------



## Starbuckskat

Math geek said:


> I don't know anything about you. Which means you want to hide it for some reason, and I'm assuming you are ashamed for your type. :tongue: I know if you gave me something to work with I'd have no trouble and would go deeper than just a vague fallacy.
> 
> To the next person who goes, know that, by the rules stated in this thread title, I am "above" you.
> 
> honestly I feel really strange and mean saying this. Just for the record; on any response, pretend this isn't here.


----------



## snowflakes

To be honest, I like most ENFP's. Except they tend to be rather obnoxious and at times, arrogant.


----------



## Math geek

You know, I've burned out trying to find anything bad about your type.


----------



## Starbuckskat

yeah ENFPs and INTPs mesh really well together. Even with the logical side, I actually like it a lot, it's refreshing and blunt humor is hilarious


----------



## The Hatter

I'm sure you'd _perfectly_ understood and captured the whole point of this thread along with abiding to the purpose quickly and intelligently, ENFP. Well done!


----------



## -Alpha-

WOW! Useful thought you had there! Wanna know what my favorite part was?

The fact that it ended...


----------



## SysterMatic

So do you think something could simply end? But you will have the memory of that message. And anyhow that would be forever in the "1534" pag of this thread. And, most important, ENTP will always extixt. 
So I've to suppose you have limited view my dear INTJ. (Maybe the cup of the girl in your avatar is obscuring all? By the way have you already accomplish the task to find out what cup is? It is an important task!)


----------



## Eska

ENFP, snap back to reality, oh, there goes gravity.


----------



## Luna Lovegood

What do _you_ know about reality, INTP?


----------



## Worriedfunction

I'm afraid you aren't unique or interesting, you might not even be INFP, or an N type because intuitives are SOO IMPORTANT and you aren't. Ultimately the majority of us are an average with a few pin pricks of brilliance.

Yours is too busy trying to stand out, to actually stand out. Individuality is largely an illusion, but it is an illusion that becomes more real when you STOP trying to shove it down peoples throats.

I met so many INFP's who claimed sincerity, but what they really valued was ego-feeding. You think like a story book, because only in fiction can you ever actually achieve anything and really be the person you want to be.

ps: Whoever replies to me I want to see some genuine criticism, not some stereotypology shit about cleaning, or mothering or nurturing, or any balls like that. Dig deep, pull from experience and your own insight.


----------



## The Hatter

"Yours is too busy trying to stand out to actually stand out." He said.

"Claimed sincerity but what they really value is ego-feeding." He said.

"Only in fiction can you achieve anything and be the person you want to be." He said.

"I'm afraid you aren't unique or interesting." He said.

"You are an amazingly wonderful hypocrite." I say.


----------



## The Hatter

Retsu said:


> :v
> To come into a lighthearted thread then suddenly try and turn it into a contest to see who can be the most insulting without even attempting to be funny is pretty damn rude. What this thread has been up to now is a poking in the ribs - what you're doing is administering a sledgehammer to the head.


^what she said.
But more of a troll's club to a nose, but other than that.
And more of elbowing in the teeth, but er, something like that.


----------



## The Hatter

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> He calls himself one, he acts like one... it's fair game as far as I am concerned
> 
> P.S.: the name "worried function" goes hand-in-hand with the image too


He comes across like an XXXX to me.
I shall call him Murpy.
Because Murpy sounds cute.
And ISFJs are cute if they aren't crying about how I refuse to give them my seat even if there are 37 other empty seats.
Murpy.
Murpy Shrekilina.<3


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ArtOfBreaking said:


> He comes across like an XXXX to me.
> I shall call him Murpy.
> Because Murpy sounds cute.
> And ISFJs are cute if they aren't crying about how I refuse to give them my seat even if there are 37 other empty seats.
> Murpy.
> Murpy Shrekilina.<3


Oh, ENTP, i understand 700%.... XXXX is what happens when Ne goes unchecked... 
all the possibilities are mind blowing, aren't they! 

You need an ISFJ to come in and tell you that none of these XXXX will work, so that you can move on and explore the YYYY


----------



## The Hatter

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Oh, ENTP, i understand 700%.... XXXX is what happens when Ne goes unchecked...
> all the possibilities are mind blowing, aren't they!
> 
> You need an ISFJ to come in and tell you that none of these XXXX will work, so that you can move on and explore the YYYY


I prefer XYXY, they make a perfect set. <3
But Y should stop asking me to find their X since finding Xs are annoying and Ys keep asking me why. 
Questions questions, questionnaires. 

:c the ISFJs in my life keep crying around me.
But not because of me.

...
And then I make it worse by telling them that 1998 is as far away from us as 2030. c:


----------



## Retsu

ArtOfBreaking said:


> And then I make it worse by telling them that 1998 is as far away from us as 2030. c:


*sobs*


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ArtOfBreaking said:


> I prefer XYXY, they make a perfect set. <3
> But Y should stop asking me to find their X since finding Xs are annoying and Ys keep asking me why.
> Questions questions, questionnaires.
> 
> :c the ISFJs in my life keep crying around me.
> But not because of me.
> 
> ...
> And then I make it worse by telling them that 1998 is as far away from us as 2030. c:


Hey, get out of Narnia and give @Retsu a hug.


----------



## The Hatter

Retsu said:


> *sobs*


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ArtOfBreaking said:


>


looooool! u r so bad..... it's good.


----------



## The Hatter

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> looooool! u r so bad..... it's good.


I stared at the synchronized broom tapping for around 20 seconds.
In my defense, her tears might be infected with a water disease and I might accidentally contract it upon having contact with her.


----------



## Worriedfunction

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> He calls himself one, he acts like one... it's fair game as far as I am concerned
> 
> P.S.: the name "worried function" goes hand-in-hand with the image too


That's good to know, so have I moved the goalpost of ISFJ into this new net of characteristics, ie: mine?
Or are all ISFJ's like me? Or just the negative ones? Or the ones who are like me but not me?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Worriedfunction said:


> That's good to know, so have I moved the goalpost of ISFJ into this new net of characteristics, ie: mine?
> Or are all ISFJ's like me? Or just the negative ones? Or the ones who are like me but not me?


Not sure what you are asking me exactly. Are you asking me if your illustrious appearance in this thread forever shifted my perception of ISFJs even if you are not one of them?

Let me ask you something in return then: what part of "he acts like one" didn't you understand?


----------



## Worriedfunction

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Let me ask you something in return then: what part of "he acts like one" didn't you understand?


All of it, I don't really understand the idea of ISFJ or any type in terms of acting. Acting implies a forced persona to create an image for entertainment purposes.

ISFJness so to speak. It's like when people claim they have a vibe about a type, aww do you? Good for you we all need good vibrations, now can your vibes create an explanation?

I suppose I'm trying to ascertain what traits are identified for you.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Worriedfunction said:


> Acting implies a forced persona to create an image for entertainment purposes.


Does it? So if a doctor acts like a doctor, he is NOT a doctor then?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Worriedfunction said:


> All of it, I don't really understand the idea of ISFJ or any type in terms of acting. Acting implies a forced persona to create an image for entertainment purposes.
> 
> ISFJness so to speak. It's like when people claim they have a vibe about a type, aww do you? Good for you we all need good vibrations, now can your vibes create an explanation?
> 
> I suppose I'm trying to ascertain what traits are identified for you.


Listen, I see what you are trying to do here and I won't play this game.

You come to a "criticize a type" thread, trying to show the ignorants here that stereotypes are stupid, that they don't work, aren't universally applicable to people, etc etc etc.... well thank you so very much for discovering America! How very original... and infinitely entertaining.

Game over, as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Worriedfunction

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Does it? So if a doctor acts like a doctor, he is NOT a doctor then?


A doctor can prove he/she is a doctor.



FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Listen, I see what you are trying to do here and I won't play this game.
> 
> You come to a "criticize a type" thread, trying to show the ignorants here that stereotypes are stupid, that they don't work, aren't universally applicable to people, etc etc etc.... well thank you so very much for discovering America! How very original... and infinitely entertaining.
> 
> Game over, as far as I am concerned.


There are so many chips on your shoulder I can't see your head. That wasn't exactly my point, stereotypes exist because of patterns, so there is often some legitimacy to them, not all of them of course but that's why we critically examine their roots. 

You have no idea what I am trying to do and never did.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Worriedfunction said:


> A doctor can prove he/she is a doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many chips on your shoulder I can't see your head. That wasn't exactly my point, stereotypes exist because of patterns, so there is often some legitimacy to them, not all of them of course but that's why we critically examine their roots.
> 
> You have no idea what I am trying to do and never did.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Fine, you may be right. The belittling, limiting, blocking, attacking, putting people down to sustain/establish control is something that pisses me off, and sadly that I do (likely unfairly) associate with ISFJs... and sometimes, but less so with INTPs.

What were you trying to do then? Which type are you really?


----------



## Worriedfunction

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Fine, you may be right. The belittling, limiting, blocking, attacking, putting people down to sustain/establish control is something that pisses me off, and sadly that I do (likely unfairly) associate with ISFJs... and sometimes, but less so with INTPs.
> 
> What were you trying to do then? Which type are you really?


I was trying to see if I could be the kind of person I don't like, and also to see if I can conflict in an honest way, because I suspect that I am like that and I can't admit it, so leaning towards admitting and then understanding is the way for me. Although control isn't my issue, I'm extremely not bothered what people do around me and in fact this has been more detrimental than anything else. And my type is....*waves hand* a bit of a meh subject.

I'm one of those uncertain people who cannot decide, possibly an E6 influence there. I prefer enneagram, even though I am less versed in it, as it touches on the negative qualities more and shows the pitfalls as well as the integration.

Although reading through Was that really me? at the moment is quite interesting. I've also been looking into Kundalini lately, but I am not sure if I am ready to go into it.

I probably did come across a bit combative and insultive. Interesting, I hadn't registered it.


----------



## Eska

I can't really criticize an ISFJ for buying, preparing, cooking and bringing the food into my plate.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Worriedfunction said:


> I was trying to see if I could be the kind of person I don't like, and also to see if I can conflict in an honest way, because I suspect that I am like that and I can't admit it, so leaning towards admitting and then understanding is the way for me. Although control isn't my issue, I'm extremely not bothered what people do around me and in fact this has been more detrimental than anything else. And my type is....*waves hand* a bit of a meh subject.
> 
> I'm one of those uncertain people who cannot decide, possibly an E6 influence there. I prefer enneagram, even though I am less versed in it, as it touches on the negative qualities more and shows the pitfalls as well as the integration.
> 
> Although reading through Was that really me? at the moment is quite interesting. I've also been looking into Kundalini lately, but I am not sure if I am ready to go into it.


Cool, yes, I've read "Was that really me?".  
Why not ready? Too irrational/new agey for ya?


----------



## Worriedfunction

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Cool, yes, I've read "Was that really me?".
> Why not ready? Too irrational/new agey for ya?


I just don't think I'm capable of sticking to it. Routine isn't exactly a strong point.

Plus I'm on the low end of spirituality.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

an absurd man said:


> I'm an ENTJ now, Flaffy. Get it right!


ENTJ, learn to be more caring... than an INTJ!


----------



## Max

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Well, my head IS over my heart... and I do use it... sometimes


I love Afroman...

Don't be a smartass, gain loads of Ti and come join the ENTPs >


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> I love Afroman...
> 
> Don't be a smartass, gain loads of Ti and come join the ENTPs >


lol!

I wish! We doesn't do Ti 
Ti is difficult.

teach? 

P.S.: we izn't an ass, we iz a llama! stop being a smartass and get your zoology right


----------



## Max

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> lol!
> 
> I wish! We doesn't do Ti
> Ti is difficult.
> 
> teach?


Just shove your feels to the back and start thinking fast ;P


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> Just shove your feels to the back and start thinking fast ;P


too much work.


----------



## Max

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> too much work.


So is the feels


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> So is the feels


feels iz no work, we likes feelz. Ti is work, it's exhausting. :|


----------



## Max

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> feels iz no work, we likes feelz. Ti is work, it's exhausting. :|


The feels make me think more reasonably and less logically, which can get annoying when the Fi interferes with the Ti, thus confusing me.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> The feels make me think more reasonably and less logically, which can get annoying when the Fi interferes with the Ti, thus confusing me.



whaaaat?
*does not compute*


----------



## Max

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> whaaaat?
> *does not compute*


You need some music..


----------



## Chiaroscuro

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> whaaaat?
> *does not compute*


We no need ur inferior Ti
Lolz fluffy


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Chiaroscuro said:


> We no need ur inferior Ti
> Lolz fluffy


it's not inferior  it's non-existent


----------



## Max

Do you wanna kill the voice inside my head which is singing to me? It was fine two hours ago... @FluffyTheAnarchist


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> Do you wanna kill the voice inside my head which is singing to me? It was fine two hours ago... @_FluffyTheAnarchist_


NO! We wantz to sing along  We likez to do Gregorian Chants...
Is it singing "and then i got high?"


----------



## Max

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> NO! We wantz to sing along  We likez to do Gregorian Chants...
> Is it singing "and then i got high?"


It's actually a male Spanish voice singing about something highly sexual.


----------



## foodcourtfrenzy

You are a jerk because uhhhh I have a crush on you


----------



## Max

foodcourtfrenzy said:


> You are a jerk because uhhhh I have a crush on you


You can't criticize me, fellow ENTP! :3


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Hi clone.


----------



## Max

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Hi clone.


Clone? I'm freaking cooler than you will EVER be :3


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

And therefore I am hotter than you.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

In a way yes, because the ENTP and I just mugged you.


----------



## Golden Rose

Don't you mean that the ENTP mugged her while you were sitting in the shadows and rubbing your hands???


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Yes exactly Hotaru. Don't worry, my cult members always receive adequate benefits for their services.


----------



## Golden Rose

Good for them!!! Although cults are boring anyway~


----------



## Luna Lovegood

Let's take a look into the minds of ENFPs...










...

I think we should... we should stop there.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Hotaru said:


> Good for them!!! Although cults are boring anyway~


Wow ENFP, you aren't even going to help with your mad libs thread? Shame. You are too easily distracted.


----------



## FelixFahrenheit

INTJ why do you know so many facts I want to know more facts goddammit
(well at least I can handle small-talk hahahhaha)


----------



## SysterMatic

FelixFahrenheit said:


> INTJ why do you know so many facts I want to know more facts goddammit
> (well at least I can handle small-talk hahahhaha)


I can't share with you my knowledge but I can make you met Trevor  








Don't you love him?


----------



## The_Wanderer

You smell like an indecisive hippy! :angry:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

The_Wanderer said:


> You smell like an indecisive hippy! :angry:


Says the Unknown Type?? (sorry, had to state the obvious)


----------



## Eikichi

INFP : Stop living into your world of fantasy and face reality.


I came to be criticized, criticize me.


----------



## something987

Eikichi said:


> INFP : Stop living into your world of fantasy and face reality.
> 
> 
> I came to be criticized, criticize me.


U can't control meh STP. I criticize whenever I damn well feel like it


----------



## Golden Rose

Stop being so AWESOME!!! Jk never stop ;D ✿


----------



## something987

Hotaru said:


> Stop being so AWESOME!!! Jk never stop ;D ✿


Your perspective on the world is perfectly balanced and everyone aspires to be like you. Cut it out.


----------



## Eikichi

Ksilva said:


> U can't control meh STP. I criticize whenever I damn well feel like it



Damn you ENFP, I'll get you one day !


----------



## something987

Huehuehuehue


----------



## SysterMatic

Eikichi said:


> Damn you ENFP, I'll get you one day !


And stop yourself for treating bad the good Pucl F: FAIRY KILLAH


----------



## Eikichi

Inver said:


> And stop yourself for treating bad the good Pucl F: FAIRY KILLAH


Puck may be an INFP, he deserves it.


----------



## SysterMatic

Eikichi said:


> Puck may be an INFP, he deserves it.


And you deserve Ice water F:
By the way do you know Trevor ?


----------



## Golden Rose

The ENFP army is growing bigger!!! Other types, prepare to be annihilated by the power of sparkles :crazy:


----------



## Retsu

Garbage plz*
*not actually a criticism but I used to love Garbage and I wanted to contribute :'(


----------



## Eikichi

Inver said:


> And you deserve Ice water F:
> By the way do you know Trevor ?


Nope, who is he ?


----------



## Max

Do you ever see daylight?


----------



## FX

There's not enough Ti in this thread. We need more.


----------



## Golden Rose

Retsu said:


> Garbage plz*
> *not actually a criticism but I used to love Garbage and I wanted to contribute :'(


----------



## Eikichi

Wontlookdown said:


> Do you ever see daylight?


Nah, daylight is for sunflowers.


----------



## Max

Eikichi said:


> Nah, daylight is for sunflowers.


What are you? A night owl?


----------



## Retsu

Hotaru said:


>


I completely forgot about their new album... dayum
I love Shirley Manson
So much
;-;
Though if we're gonna go with songs called Sugar, I gotta say I prefer this one


----------



## Golden Rose

Retsu said:


> I completely forgot about their new album... dayum
> I love Shirley Manson
> So much
> ;-;
> Though if we're gonna go with songs called Sugar, I gotta say I prefer this one


Tori Amos is my baby ♥♥♥


----------



## Chiaroscuro

@Hotaru @Ksilva Only an NFP would say NFPs are balanced... The rest of us fear for your lives when the tertiary Te shows it's face O_O


----------



## Golden Rose

Chiaroscuro said:


> @Hotaru @Ksilva Only an NFP would say NFPs are balanced... The rest of us fear for your lives when the tertiary Te shows it's face O_O


It doesn't make sense tho!!! If you're a Te aux wouldn't you LOVE our Te???


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Hotaru said:


> It doesn't make sense tho!!! If you're a Te aux wouldn't you LOVE our Te???


No :'(

It's much too overpowered by Fi-Ne most of the time to be efficient.


----------



## something987

Chiaroscuro said:


> @Hotaru @Ksilva Only an NFP would say NFPs are balanced... The rest of us fear for your lives when the tertiary Te shows it's face O_O


Hey, at least you can identify a psycho ENFP by the way he talks. Beware the Ni-Doms, for it is impossible to differentiate between the normies and the serial killers until it's too late.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Ksilva said:


> Hey, at least you can identify a psycho ENFP by the way he talks. Beware the Ni-Doms, for it is impossible to differentiate between the normies and the serial killers until it's too late.


Right ENFP because "normies" and serial killers have perfectly defined behavior models. 

Installing Te chip... 14% complete


----------



## Max

I can't.


----------



## something987

Chiaroscuro said:


> Right ENFP because "normies" and serial killers have perfectly defined behavior models.
> 
> Installing Te chip... 14% complete


Ah, lets take a look at the data then shall we? Te loves data

How many loner serial killers on this page
Famous INTJs - CelebrityTypes.com

Compared to this page
Famous ENFPs - CelebrityTypes.com

If anything, at least we ENFPs have some charisma, eh


----------



## Max

ENFP, y u no see lamppost?


----------



## snowflakes

And this is coming from one of the most arrogant and selfish types, eh?


----------



## Max

snowflakes said:


> And this is coming from one of the most arrogant and selfish types, eh?


*coughs* Says the one with the lack of confidence to carry out their ideas?


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Ksilva said:


> Ah, lets take a look at the data then shall we? Te loves data
> 
> How many loner serial killers on this page
> Famous INTJs - CelebrityTypes.com
> 
> Compared to this page
> Famous ENFPs - CelebrityTypes.com
> 
> If anything, at least we ENFPs have some charisma, eh


That page is cool and all... But how many extroverted serial killers vs. introverted though? I know you must believe in the quiet, loner serial killer stereotype. Probably 60-70% of the population are extroverted... Do the math ENFP!!


----------



## Max

Prismatic Parafox said:


> I see NTPs and SFJs more as cousins who hate each other (stereotypically, at least). We share all the same functions, just stacked differently.
> 
> ENTP: Ne > Ti > Fe > Si
> INTP: Ti > Ne > Si > Fe
> ISFJ: Si > Fe > Ti > Ne
> ESFJ: Fe > Si > Ne > Ti


Yeah I can see how that could cause problems. 

And apparently ENTPs and ISFPs are total opposites, according to socionics. Which would explain why me and my ma always clash. She's an ISFP.


----------



## snowflakes

psh okay but don't tell anyone
gotta keep up my reputation


----------



## something987

Wontlookdown said:


> Yeah I can see how that could cause problems.
> 
> And apparently ENTPs and ISFPs are total opposites, according to socionics. Which would explain why me and my ma always clash. She's an ISFP.


Are you referring to socionics ISFP or mbti ISFP? Socionics ISFP = mbti ISFJ


----------



## FX

Wontlookdown said:


> And apparently ENTPs and ISFPs are total opposites, according to socionics. Which would explain why me and my ma always clash. She's an ISFP.


I don't know a huge amount about socionics, so I can't give a strong opinion on that matter, but I've generally found that the relations described by it don't always hold true. ^^;



snowflakes said:


> psh okay but don't tell anyone
> gotta keep up my reputation


=3


----------



## Max

Ksilva said:


> Are you referring to socionics ISFP or mbti ISFP? Socionics ISFP = mbti ISFJ


Mbti ISFP.


----------



## Max

Prismatic Parafox said:


> I don't know a huge amount about socionics, so I can't give a strong opinion on that matter, but I've generally found that the relations described by it don't always hold true. ^^;
> 
> 
> 
> =3


Depends, I guess.


----------



## FX

Wontlookdown said:


> Depends, I guess.


Certainly. Socionics theory, at the very least, gives a basic understanding of inter-type relations and it's not always wrong about them. In practice, those relations are also influenced by factors that socionics doesn't account for.


----------



## Max

Prismatic Parafox said:


> Certainly. Socionics theory, at the very least, gives a basic understanding of inter-type relations and it's not always wrong about them. In practice, those relations are also influenced by factors that socionics doesn't account for.


Yes, it does. It's more of a guide than a set theory with solid proof. Which is great, 'cause you can bend it like putty


----------



## FX

Wontlookdown said:


> Yes, it does. It's more of a guide than a set theory with solid proof. Which is great, 'cause you can bend it like putty


I think it's useful to know it, at least, if you're into MBTI and Jungian functions. It enables prediction of certain interactions.

...Oh, wait! We're supposed to be criticizing each other! ENTP, when was the last time you actually completed one of those ambitious projects of yours?


----------



## Max

Prismatic Parafox said:


> I think it's useful to know it, at least, if you're into MBTI and Jungian functions. It enables prediction of certain interactions.
> 
> ...Oh, wait! We're supposed to be criticizing each other! ENTP, when was the last time you actually completed one of those ambitious projects of yours?


It does? 

When's the last time you had the confidence to carry out an ambitious project?


----------



## FX

Wontlookdown said:


> When's the last time you had the confidence to carry out an ambitious project?


...God damn it. -_-


----------



## snowflakes

Thank goodness, we're back to insulting.


----------



## snowflakes

Prismatic Parafox said:


> ...God damn it. -_-


oh come on
I was rooting for you


----------



## FX

snowflakes said:


> oh come on
> I was rooting for you


It's simultaneously easy and hard to insult ENTPs from my experience. We're similar in many regards, so a lot of the insults backfire. =P


----------



## snowflakes

Prismatic Parafox said:


> It's simultaneously easy and hard to insult ENTPs from my experience. We're similar in many regards, so a lot of the insults backfire. =P


no don't fail me come on you can do it


----------



## FX

snowflakes said:


> no don't fail me come on you can do it


Here we go.



Wontlookdown said:


> When's the last time you had the confidence to carry out an ambitious project?


When was the last time you had the confidence to actually try an established method without reinventing it and considering yourself clever for doing so? Sometimes, things become well-established because they actually _work_. Shocking, isn't it? :shocked:


----------



## Morfy

K den INTP
You are the most methodical type evur


----------



## Korpasov

INFP, huh?

Stop crying about everything.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

ENTJ? Relax a little, improve your foresight, and become an INTJ. The world will thank you.


----------



## Luna Lovegood

Exclusive to this thread is an actual performance of the INTJ mating ritual by Chiaroscuro.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> At least I can afford them  OOOH!



ENTP, CAN AFFORD BLUE SHINY shoes and never passes up and opportunity to gloat about how supremely blue and shiny they are, as well as about the fact that (s)he CAN AFFORD THEM… which of course makes him/her decidedly superior than Thou!


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> ENTP, CAN AFFORD BLUE SHINY shoes and never passes up and opportunity to gloat about how supremely blue and shiny they are, as well as about the fact that (s)he CAN AFFORD THEM… which of course makes him/her decidedly superior than Thou!


I don't like your new username, FuhrerFlaffy. 

Take that, FP.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Chiaroscuro said:


> I don't like your new username, FuhrerFlaffy.
> 
> Take that, FP.


oooh, that was below the belt!  take that back!

or better yet:
prove that you are not an ENTP, and take that back!


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Okay I'll prove it. 

LOOK AT MY INTJunk










You were ISFP last week... So we know you're a hippy, FP... What's your type then??


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Chiaroscuro said:


> Okay I'll prove it.
> 
> LOOK AT MY INTJunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were ISFP last week... So we know you're a hippy, FP... What's your type then??


Very nice! Good to know an ENTP can be trained... or more likely can bribe/trick his little SJ sister to nicely pack his "INTJunk"...if it's even his own "INTJunk" 

P.S.: re my type: I don't negotiate with terrorists.


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> ENTP, CAN AFFORD BLUE SHINY shoes and never passes up and opportunity to gloat about how supremely blue and shiny they are, as well as about the fact that (s)he CAN AFFORD THEM… which of course makes him/her decidedly superior than Thou!


Isn't God an ENTP?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> Isn't God an ENTP?


Possibly, but SHE is ABOVE the shiny shoes business ;P


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> Possibly, but SHE is ABOVE the shiny shoes business ;P


*coughs* Fluffy ain't God. If Fluffy was God, everyone would be a llamacorn.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> *coughs* Fluffy ain't God. If Fluffy was God, everyone would be a llamacorn.


lol... c'mon ESFP, Fluffy isn't an ENTP either  follow your own lack of logic.


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> lol... c'mon ESFP, Fluffy isn't an ENTP either  follow your own lack of logic.


No, but you were clearly referring to yourself as a God


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> No, but you were clearly referring to yourself as a God


Oh yeah? The word "She" clearly leads to me? ))


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> Oh yeah? The word "She" clearly leads to me? ))


Well if God was a woman, men would be pregnant and the world would be horrible place filled full of jealous bitches? >


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> Well if God was a woman, men would be pregnant and the world would be horrible place filled full of jealous bitches? >


OK, ENTP, God is Gender Neutral


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> OK, ENTP, God is Gender Neutral


Ah, I see. You're trying to get me to gloat again? 

God is gender neutral? Not sure about that. They might be, but again, a lot of languages refer to a God as being masculine and a Goddess as feminine.


----------



## Max

Wow, @Fluff'n'Fury , you're such a chicken when it comes to theological discussions. Is that your Fi showing? >


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> Wow, @_Fluff'n'Fury_ , you're such a chicken when it comes to theological discussions. Is that your Fi showing? >


"Well if God was a woman, men would be pregnant and the world would be horrible place filled full of jealous bitches? >"
^^ LOL! A "theological discussion"!!  ahahaha


----------



## Golden Rose

ENTP the world can't always BURN, sometimes it just steams


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> "Well if God was a woman, men would be pregnant and the world would be horrible place filled full of jealous bitches? >"
> ^^ LOL! A "theological discussion"!!  ahahaha


I suppose that's a typical ESFP response? No, I don't think I'm one; unless of course, I am an immoral, selfish, intelligent, unemotional hybrid with an ENTP one  

Well, my response to God being gender neutral was pretty damn theological


----------



## Max

Hotaru said:


> ENTP the world can't always BURN, sometimes it just steams


ENFP hippy, go wash  Not everything is rainbows and butterflies, the honest truth never hurt anyone  >


----------



## Golden Rose

Wontlookdown said:


> ENFP hippy, go wash  Not everything is rainbows and butterflies, the honest truth never hurt anyone  >


The honest truth??? I didn't know you were God!!! Are you really a bearded old man?? :shocked: 
Can I have an autograph?? Can you make the rain pink???


----------



## Max

Hotaru said:


> The honest truth??? I didn't know you were God!!! Are you really a bearded old man?? :shocked:
> Can I have an autograph?? Can you make the rain pink???


God has a beard now?  Sorry, your joke was so bad, it defied logic 

ENFP, go build a Candyworld with marshmallow flooring.


----------



## Golden Rose

Wontlookdown said:


> God has a beard now?  Sorry, your joke was so bad, it defied logic
> 
> ENFP, go build a Candyworld with marshmallow flooring.


Maybe God is just a beard made of all the energy of nature and people's thoughts and feeling??? That's it!! Beardianity!!!

I'd do that but the ESFPs ate all of my marshmallows :crying: this calls for a revolution!!! *waves sign*


----------



## Max

Hotaru said:


> Maybe God is just a beard made of all the energy of nature and people's thoughts and feeling??? That's it!! Beardianity!!!
> 
> I'd do that but the ESFPs ate all of my marshmallows :crying: this calls for a revolution!!! *waves sign*


God is an omniscient spirit and a divine creator, not a beard. God is God 

I bet it was actually @Fluff'n'Fury when she was disguised as one


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> God is an omniscient spirit and a divine creator, not a beard. God is God
> 
> I bet it was actually @_Fluff'n'Fury_ when she was disguised as one


I like the beard idea, actually ) The Beard of Love and Wisdom!


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> I like the beard idea, actually ) The Beard of Love and Wisdom!


ENFP, why you gang up on me? Y God have to be fwuffy?


----------



## Golden Rose

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> I like the beard idea, actually ) The Beard of Love and Wisdom!


A loving beard floating in time and space 
But did you really eat all of my marshmallows??? >:O


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Hotaru said:


> A loving beard floating in time and space
> But did you really eat all of my marshmallows??? >:O


I wish! I love marshmallows!! I bet @Wontlookdown did it.


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> I wish! I love marshmallows!! I bet @Wontlookdown did it.


Nope, I'm not really a fan of sweet foods to be honest, I prefer savory when it can be acquired


----------



## Luna Lovegood

_wHY?_ WHY DOES YOUR AVATAR HAVE TO BE A PHOTO OF A CAT?
@Hotaru, did you inform Wontlookdown of my weakness? Did you?


----------



## somebodysisyphus

Hermione Granger will never be an INFP...


----------



## Luna Lovegood

I know. It's not uncommon to see people liking fictional characters whose personality types differ from theirs.


----------



## Max

INFP, come on an idgaf walk with me?


----------



## Luna Lovegood

Idgaf


----------



## Max

Luna Lovegood said:


> Idgaf


You need to learn to say idgaf more with confidence. It really improves your life quality  This is probably why ENTPs and ESTPs have such low stress levels.


----------



## iHeartCats

@ae1905

I commemorated. :'>










I believe that this deserves a humicorn on a certain thread. :>


----------



## something987

Has you always ben a ISTJ @iHeartCats ? I thot u were ESFJ


----------



## ae1905

iHeartCats said:


> @_ae1905_
> 
> I commemorated. :'>
> 
> View attachment 185882
> 
> 
> I believe that this deserves a humicorn on a certain thread. :>


been missing this, have you?

View attachment 185938


----------



## Blackbear

Wow, you have some humor going on here. Have to get used to it


----------



## iHeartCats

Ksilva said:


> Has you always ben a ISTJ @iHeartCats ? I thot u were ESFJ


----------



## Golden Rose

ae1905 said:


> been missing this, have you?
> 
> View attachment 185938


The BEST one!!!! RIP Unicorn avatar :crying:


----------



## iHeartCats

ae1905 said:


> been missing this, have you?
> 
> View attachment 185938


<3 :'')


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> <3 :'')


Weren't you over humicorn and into the ESFJ or ESTJ woman? 
Your passions are so fickle, BatCat


----------



## iHeartCats

ae1905 said:


> been missing this, have you?
> 
> View attachment 185938


<3


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

iHeartCats said:


> <3


Understandable. You are an ISTJ now, opposites attract


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> Understandable. You are an ISTJ now, opposites attract


Where do I start?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> Where do I start?


Pick a random point


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> Pick a random point


Ok, ENFP, fairies don't exist outside your candy coated mind


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> Ok, ENFP, fairies don't exist outside your candy coated mind


 ... or your mind's eye (severely limited by logic) isn't equipped to see them, ENTP.


----------



## Chillerism

Dear ENFP,
Have you taken your Adderall today?


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> ... or your mind's eye (severely limited by logic) isn't equipped to see them, ENTP.


Why would you even want to see a fairy? You have freaking magicians who use logic to create clever optical illusions. It makes more sense than some small, flying thing with a wand hitting something and turning it into something else 

ENFP, go get some logic


----------



## Tharwen

i mean, its amazing that youre an intuitive.. but an entp? its not like there isnt a million other entp's.


----------



## Max

Tharwen said:


> i mean, its amazing that youre an intuitive.. but an entp? its not like there isnt a million other entp's.


Pft, says the INTP who does nothing  I mean, there's more to life than thinking you know.


----------



## Retsu

ae1905 said:


> been missing this, have you?
> 
> View attachment 185938











You bet </3


----------



## Max

Retsu said:


> You bet </3


ESFJ, Stop talking to your neighbors and help me develop this idea..


----------



## Retsu

Wontlookdown said:


> ESFJ, Stop talking to your neighbors and help me develop this idea..


What is this idea? Will it work?


----------



## Max

Retsu said:


> What is this idea? Will it work?


I'm a whiz, why wouldn't it?


----------



## iHeartCats

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> Understandable. You are an ISTJ now, opposites attract


Dating Advice for ENFP and ISTJ Personality Types | Engage Your Strengths












Oh, ENFP unicron!! You are like a honey to my bee! Your pink enthusiastic playful avatar is the center of my ISTJ world. Oh, humicorn..... come back!!!!! :3


----------



## Max

ISTJ, get from behind the till and fill your own duties instead of being other's slave


----------



## iHeartCats

Retsu said:


> You bet </3


Might I add </3 </3 </3 to that.

*Good work, Retsu. <3


----------



## iHeartCats

Wontlookdown said:


> ISTJ, get from behind the till and fill your own duties instead of being other's slave


Oh, ENTP......
I am not just your regular ISTJ. :3


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Yes but overall you're still quite regular, you have no N.


----------



## Max

iHeartCats said:


> Oh, ENTP......
> I am not just your regular ISTJ. :3


Expand? :3


----------



## iHeartCats

Wontlookdown said:


> Expand? :3


No. <3
Lelelelelelel


----------



## Max

iHeartCats said:


> No. <3
> Lelelelelelel


*Gives you a duty*


----------



## iHeartCats

Chiaroscuro said:


> Yes but overall you're still quite regular, you have no N.


You are wrong ex husband, cats are known to be intuitive animals.


----------



## iHeartCats

Wontlookdown said:


> *Gives you a duty*


*Burps in your face and goes to bed.*
:3


----------



## Max

iHeartCats said:


> *Burps in your face and goes to bed.*
> :3


*jumps on your bed*


----------



## iHeartCats

Wontlookdown said:


> *jumps on your bed*


There can be only one.










*I am Tabby.


----------



## Max

iHeartCats said:


> There can be only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Tabby.


Yay, I've always wanted to be fluffy


----------



## Chiaroscuro

iHeartCats said:


> You are wrong ex husband, cats are known to be intuitive animals.


Wait...
I married the only cat with inferior Ne? :'(


----------



## Max

@iHeartCats and @Chiaroscuro - I heard cats were meant to be ISFPs


----------



## iHeartCats

Wontlookdown said:


> @iHeartCats and @Chiaroscuro - I heard cats were meant to be ISFPs


Where do you get that?


----------



## Max

iHeartCats said:


> Where do you get that?


Someone told me that. I don't know if that's true or not though. Apparently dolphins are intuitive..


----------



## iHeartCats

Wontlookdown said:


> Someone told me that. I don't know if that's true or not though. Apparently dolphins are intuitive..


My cats are ESFJ and INFP, so someone told you wrong.


----------



## Max

iHeartCats said:


> My cats are ESFJ and INFP, so someone told you wrong.


Hm, well, what's my dog then?

He's lazy (except for going on walks) and smart but greedy. He also loves to be a passenger in the car when it drives.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Wontlookdown said:


> Hm, well, what's my dog then?
> 
> He's lazy (except for going on walks) and smart but greedy. He also loves to be a passenger in the car when it drives.


He sounds like an ISTP. The smartest ISTP ever.


----------



## Max

Chiaroscuro said:


> He sounds like an ISTP. The smartest ISTP ever.


Really? >


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Wontlookdown said:


> Really? >


Meh, second smartest. 

Steve jobs was pretty smart.


----------



## Max

Chiaroscuro said:


> Meh, second smartest.
> 
> Steve jobs was pretty smart.


So was I


----------



## Retsu

Wontlookdown said:


> So was I


RIP in peace </3
Not knowing your past and present tense can kill you, as seen here.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Jinsei said:


> "Happiness isn't a goal or a destination. It is simply a state of mind that springs from a tranquil heart."
> 
> Second half: "A tranquil heart is achieved by channeling all of your anger and frustration through the end of a baseball bat."


loool!!! )) too funny... can't criticize


----------



## Jinsei

Hotaru said:


> An INFJ who wants to hit a homerun with people's heads??? How ruuuude~
> Don't tell me that it's for the greater good of the cheeselords society because I totally won't believe you
> 
> But your avatar is super rad and I can't stop lookin' so your spanking will be delayed~<3


:blushed: God help me... I'm dying... I'm dead...

Please don't...
...
...
...
... delay :laughing:


----------



## Jinsei

And that's right @Hotaru just keep staring into my eyes... Fall under my spell... Fall asleep tonight thinking about my avatar lol


----------



## Golden Rose

Jinsei said:


> :blushed: God help me... I'm dying... I'm dead...
> 
> Please don't...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ... delay :laughing:


Well then~ prepare your booty :kitteh:


----------



## FX

Careful not to get stepped on, INFJ.

ENFP, go do something productive.


----------



## Max

We should all put aside out our differences and learn to get together as one big happy squishy fam- oh a spotlight!  :3


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

What am I doing on a stage? Ooo look a computer.


----------



## Jinsei

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> What am I doing on a stage? Ooo look a computer.



Oblivious as always... The thread says criticize someone ABOVE you... Not yourself lol


----------



## Jinsei

Prismatic Parafox said:


> Careful not to get stepped on, INFJ.
> 
> ENFP, go do something productive.


Oh... Burn... The doormat joke. Ouch. You know INTP, I used to think I was you... Until I discovered I was me.


----------



## FX

Jinsei said:


> Oh... Burn... The doormat joke. Ouch.


Yeah, it's getting kinda old. I need to find or come up with better insults. =S



> You know INTP, I used to think I was you... Until I discovered I was me.


Lol, I used to think myself an INTJ, if it's worth anything. But no, I'm definitely INTP.


----------



## Max

I used to think I was an INTP at one point...

... BUT THEN I GOT HIGH!! )


----------



## FX

Yeah. I could probably see myself as an ESFP if I got high enough. =3


----------



## Max

Prismatic Parafox said:


> Yeah. I could probably see myself as an ESFP if I got high enough. =3


Mmm.. Maybe if you took peyote. .


----------



## VinnieBob

shoe's, you watta talk shooz I gots me blue suede shooz, and my bloo swade shooz will kick the crap out of yer blooh shiknee shuze any day


----------



## MelodyGirl

You are just pretending to be tough, but are really a sobbing mess inside!


----------



## FX

And here we have an unknown personality, perhaps posting under the notion that they can't be criticized due to not yet having listed their personality type. Coward.


----------



## Max

Yooo INTJ, yew shud reverse yarr cogntive funkzionz so we cam be twwwiinnzzz


----------



## VinnieBob

vinniebob said:


> shoe's, you watta talk shooz I gots me blue suede shooz, and my bloo swade shooz will kick the crap out of yer blooh shiknee shuze any day


us ISTJ's never sob
you must mean the INTJ's


----------



## MelodyGirl

Prismatic Parafox said:


> And here we have an unknown personality, perhaps posting under the notion that they can't be criticized due to not yet having listed their personality type. Coward.


Lol! I love it. You, my friend, are smart. 



vinniebob said:


> us ISTJ's never sob
> you must mean the INTJ's


Okay, back in the game. YOU are supposed to post with a criticism. FAIL.


----------



## Jinsei

MelodyGirl said:


> Okay, back in the game. YOU are supposed to post with a criticism. FAIL.


Hrm... Obsessed with the rules of the game... INTJ much? No use arguing with me, the universe told me so.


----------



## MelodyGirl

Jinsei said:


> *suddenly very self conscious*
> 
> Where the hell are my manners!?
> 
> *runs back to his corner to hide*


Speaking of running to corners. I've gotta run and get food. We're out over here.
@ae1905, you can keep being the policeman around here.  IF I were an INT, I could get that reality check. IF. Maybe I am. Maybe not. I much prefer to avoid the typism and just not say.


----------



## ae1905

MelodyGirl said:


> You're cute too. I really, truly think I'm honored.


no probs, that'll be $20 pls :laughing: jk




MelodyGirl said:


> @_ae1905_, you can keep being the policeman around here.  IF I were an INT, I could get that reality check. IF. Maybe I am. Maybe not. I much prefer to avoid the typism and just not say.


chow


----------



## MelodyGirl

ae1905 said:


> no probs, that'll be $20 pls :laughing: jk











Well, there goes my food money. Guess I'll survive now on the ice cream I'm eating over in the ENFP forum with @cake and @Wontlookdown

See ya.


----------



## ae1905

Wontlookdown said:


> **Respawned* Jeff flies into you and blocks you*


is this what you do in that pool, ESFP, _spawn_?!?!


----------



## Max

ae1905 said:


> is this what you do in that pool, ESFP, _spawn_?!?!


Inside joke, Batcat. You'll never get it, along with some originality.


----------



## ae1905

MelodyGirl said:


> View attachment 189930
> 
> 
> Well, there goes my food money. Guess I'll survive now on the ice cream I'm eating over in the ENFP forum with @_cake_ and @_Wontlookdown_
> 
> See ya.


whoa, wait a minute there, INTJ, that's not a legal tender bill...it says "specimen" on it...


----------



## ae1905

Wontlookdown said:


> Inside joke, Batcat. You'll never get it, along with some originality.


inside yur own mind, ESFP?...sounds fishy to me

come on, let's see how "original" an ESFP is


----------



## Max

ae1905 said:


> inside yur own mind, ESFP?
> 
> try me, let's see how "original" an ESFP is


Okay

*Tastes you*

Yuck! 

*Spits you out*


----------



## FX

Wontlookdown said:


> Okay
> 
> *Tastes you*
> 
> Yuck!
> 
> *Spits you out*


Here, we observe the ESFP examining every physical aspect of another user in order to make the most of a given moment.


----------



## ae1905

Wontlookdown said:


> Okay
> 
> *Tastes you*
> 
> Yuck!
> 
> *Spits you out*


is this a reference to something on this thread?

and by "inside" do you mean shared with jinsei and perhaps others?


----------



## MelodyGirl

ae1905 said:


> whoa, wait a minute there, INTJ, that's not a legal tender bill...it says "specimen" on it...


I am honored at the title, but not sure I deserve it.
However, crap! You discovered my fraudulent money!


----------



## ae1905

MelodyGirl said:


> I am honored at the title, but not sure I deserve it.
> However, crap! You discovered my fraudulent money!


you mean the title "specimen"?...yes, that is a rare honor, isn't it?

btw, that bill you handed jinsei looked more legit but it was phony, too, wasn't it? 

poor INFJ, chalk up another Ni fail


----------



## Golden Rose

ESTJ again??? You're a wild spirit aren't you?? 
One roadtrip across the types ain't enough, settling down is so boring!!!


----------



## ae1905

Wontlookdown said:


> Okay
> 
> *Tastes you*
> 
> Yuck!
> 
> *Spits you out*





ae1905 said:


> is this a reference to something on this thread?
> 
> and by "inside" do you mean shared with jinsei and perhaps others?


no answer, no probs...here's my take...jinsei posted this earlier in this thread










it's a maneating_ marsh_mallow

so, fish _spawn_ in _marshes_, so that's one meaning of _spawn_...the other comes from _respawn_ as it's used in gaming to mean players coming back from the dead...so _respawn_ captures the sense of the _marsh_mallow monster eating you and spitting you back out, giving you a second life, like in gaming...and you used it to reply to jinsei since he originally posted the marshmallow monster, the idea being jinsei swallowed you up but spit you back out because he didn't like you and now you have a new lease on life

am I right?

@_Jinsei_ wontlookdown says his "Jeff respawned" reply to you is an "inside joke"...do you know what he means?


----------



## ae1905

Hotaru said:


> ESTJ again??? You're a wild spirit aren't you??
> One roadtrip across the types ain't enough, settling down is so boring!!!


yeah, but this time I'm gonna _follow_ the traffic rules to see if that makes a difference 
(and don't ask me about the traffic jams, accidents, and injuries I caused in PerC on my last go-around!


----------



## Golden Rose

I wonder how many car crashes you'd cause if you added enneatypes into the equation~


----------



## giorgaros2

So tell me people , what are the stereotypes of my type


----------



## ae1905

Hotaru said:


> I wonder how many car crashes you'd cause if you added enneatypes into the equation~


funny you should ask cuz the mods asked me the same question when I applied for an enneatype license
(and can you guess what _their_ answer was?--see my avatar if you think this was a tough decision)


----------



## Golden Rose

ae1905 said:


> funny you should ask cuz the mods asked me the same question when I applied for an enneatype license


I sure hope you asked them for a sparkly pink one that says "ae1905 bringer of sass and destroyer of ass" and settled for no less!!!! Scratch that silly license to kill, enneatype license is what's fashionable these days. With an avatar like that, not using your full potential would be a huge _*cat*_astrophe~


----------



## Max

ae1905 said:


> no answer, no probs...here's my take...jinsei posted this earlier in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a maneating_ marsh_mallow
> 
> so, fish _spawn_ in _marshes_, so that's one meaning of _spawn_...the other comes from _respawn_ as it's used in gaming to mean players coming back from the dead...so _respawn_ captures the sense of the _marsh_mallow monster eating you and spitting you back out, giving you a second life, like in gaming...and you used it to reply to jinsei since he originally posted the marshmallow monster, the idea being jinsei swallowed you up but spit you back out because he didn't like you and now you have a new lease on life
> 
> am I right?


Not even close.


----------



## ae1905

Wontlookdown said:


> Why? I'm on mobile. Too lazy to.


what does Jeff have to do with swallowing something and spitting it back out?


----------



## Jinsei

Wontlookdown said:


> I wasn't playing there though. And no problem also.


No such thing... This thread is a battleground and this is WAR! All is fair lol


----------



## Max

Jinsei said:


> No such thing... This thread is a battleground and this is WAR! All is fair lol
> 
> View attachment 190042


I know it is, lol, but I dislike it when people bring themselves down for no reason. A laugh and a joke is all good, until someone takes shit out of context and someone gets hurt.

Nice gag though


----------



## MelodyGirl

ae1905 said:


> what does Jeff have to do with swallowing something and spitting it back out?


Sorry, pal. I think you're getting ignored.


----------



## ae1905

MelodyGirl said:


> Sorry, pal. I think you're getting ignored.


no, I think they can't answer the question, so they're pretending it isn't there


----------



## Max

ae1905 said:


> no, I think they can't answer the question, so they're pretending it isn't there


Nope. I can answer your question with an 'idgaf', but for the most part, I am ignoring you.


----------



## ae1905

Wontlookdown said:


> Nope. I can answer your question with an 'idgaf', but for the most part, I am ignoring you.


you have no choice: I make you look bad

and the real answer is your respawning has nothing to do with swallowing something and spitting it out...so you have to ignore my question cuz ya got no answer


----------



## MelodyGirl

ae1905 said:


> yeah, but the real answer is your respawning has nothing to do with swallowing something and spitting it out...so you have to ignore my question cuz ya got no answer
> 
> yu haven't impressed me one iota..I don't see any intellect there, just a lot of braggadocio...I don't see the sense of humor you keep boasting of, either


We're back to criticizing again. Whew. And here I thought no one could stay on topic. Believe it or not, it was the ESTJ <--my criticism


----------



## Max

ae1905 said:


> yeah, but the real answer is your respawning has nothing to do with swallowing something and spitting it out...so you have to ignore my question cuz ya got no answer


I don't really give a fuck okay? I'm not in a good mood. I don't wanna argue, debate or prove anything to you or anyone else tonight. Leave me alone. Thank you.


----------



## ae1905

Wontlookdown said:


> I don't really give a fuck okay? I'm not in a good mood. I don't wanna argue, debate or prove anything to you or anyone else tonight. Leave me alone. Thank you.


then why are you on the *CRITICIZE *thread?


----------



## Max

ae1905 said:


> then why are you on the *CRITICIZE *thread?


_

Edit: Alright I apologize. It was all the heat of the moment. I snapped. I don't really mean most of these things


----------



## ae1905

edit


----------



## mysterie

as an ESTJ you are my sworn mortal enemy, now prepare to die


----------



## The Hatter

As an INFP, you are my sworn mortal victim. Now, prepare to cry.


----------



## originalsin

As an ENTP, you are my sworn best friend for the next two months until I accidentally touch your girlfriends' breasts or become insecure from being taken too far out of my shell. Now prepare for a night of drinking, one-upping, and being asked if you've watched Breaking Bad yet.

Edit: Oh, forgot the criticize part. Seriously, shut up about Neil Degrasse Tyson already.


----------



## Retsu

As an INTP, I now take it upon myself to take care of your every navigational need. I will be your secretary, telling you when your appointments are and where you have to go, and no I can't go into the doctor's with you but I'll gladly take you there.

And tidy your room.


----------



## Wellsy

Everyone knows that ESFJs cant tend crops, so their crops wither and die and then so do they :|


----------



## Retsu

Wellsy said:


> Everyone knows that ESFJs cant tend crops, so their crops wither and die and then so do they :|


What year are we in again? Is your tertiary Si giving you comfort in the ways of old?


----------



## Wellsy

Retsu said:


> What year are we in again? Is your tertiary Si giving you comfort in the ways of old?


Apparently people don't grow food anymore XD
What ever silly ESFJ, you can't fool me!


----------



## Retsu

Wellsy said:


> Apparently people don't grow food anymore XD
> What ever silly ESFJ, you can't fool me!


I don't, no, but my family has chickens for eggs and my grand parents grow tomatos.
IT'S OLD PEOPLE WHO DO CROPS m8


----------



## Wellsy

Retsu said:


> I don't, no, but my family has chickens for eggs and my grand parents grow tomatos.
> IT'S OLD PEOPLE WHO DO CROPS m8


I guess you're old people then.


----------



## Retsu

Wellsy said:


> I guess you're old people then.


Yes, I'm actually 81 but reversed my digits by accident  typing is so hard for old bids like me


----------



## Wellsy

Retsu said:


> Yes, I'm actually 81 but reversed my digits by accident  typing is so hard for old bids like me


Yeah, you need one of those head things Stephen Hawking's got I reckon.


----------



## Retsu

Wellsy said:


> Yeah, you need one of those head things Stephen Hawking's got I reckon.


Hm, a good idea... I mean, a twitch of the eye and cheek and I could write an excellent essay on the scientific properties of crops... 
Yes. I like this.


----------



## ae1905

is an expert in the uses (and abuses) of chloroform and has a (not so secret) soft spot for humanicorns


----------



## FX

Beware. The INTP might look fuzzy, but it bites hard and may have a general lack of compassion.


----------



## Retsu

ae1905 said:


> is an expert in the uses (and abuses) of chloroform and has a (not so secret) soft spot for humanicorns


We're meant to be criticising, m8


----------



## ae1905




----------



## Retsu

ae1905 said:


>


Oh my God, there's more...?! YES ;-;


----------



## ae1905

Retsu said:


> Oh my God, there's more...?! YES ;-;


----------



## Retsu

Remember this guy? - Imgur
:'D the amateur one reminds me of Chris-chan


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

Everybody Thank her, She needs to be accepted!


----------



## ae1905

Retsu said:


> Remember this guy? - Imgur
> :'D the amateur one reminds me of *Chris-chan*


??


----------



## ae1905

Retsu said:


> Remember this guy? - Imgur
> :'D the amateur one reminds me of Chris-chan


----------



## O_o

and BAM, whip out the jacked unicorn cosplays

bad time to enter the thread, my bad.


----------



## Retsu

DiscoveringSelf said:


> Everybody Thank her, She needs to be accepted!


this is more true than I care to admit  I'm on edge now my post count has finally caught up to my thanks


----------



## ae1905

Retsu said:


> this is more true than I care to admit  I'm on edge now my post count has finally caught up to my thanks


you're supposed to criticize other types, not your own


----------



## TinyLemon

INTPs always think that they are princesses, and they always embarrass themselves in public.


----------



## FX

Said the INFP. 

I'm on my phone right now. PMs may be accidentally ignored and I can't respond to visitor messages at all. Until I get back to my computer, please get my attention through other means.


----------



## Morfy

We aren't as awkward while doing it though :3


----------



## FX

Computers aren't just for playing your Farmville, ESFJ. I do programming. You can stay home and take care of the kids if you want.


----------



## Retsu

Prismatic Parafox said:


> Computers aren't just for playing your Farmville, ESFJ. I do programming. You can stay home and take care of the kids if you want.


Ain't no farmville here ;-; I like real vidya
Oooo
What kind of programming? What language? Have you ever tried ArchLinux?
And tidy up your coding it's messy as your room


----------



## FX

Retsu said:


> Ain't no farmville here ;-; I like real vidya


I'm just messing with ya. What games do you play? =3



> What kind of programming? What language? Have you ever tried ArchLinux?


Desktop applications, mainly for personal use. I mostly code in Python, though I do know a bit of Java, C, and bash scripting. I should expand my horizons here.

I haven't had the patience to set up Arch Linux yet. I keep meaning to get around to it at some point. =P



> And tidy up your coding it's messy as your room


Geez, ESFJs act as if they're my mom or something. =P


----------



## Retsu

Prismatic Parafox said:


> I'm just messing with ya. What games do you play? =3
> 
> 
> 
> Desktop applications, mainly for personal use. I mostly code in Python, though I do know a bit of Java, C, and bash scripting. I should expand my horizons here.
> 
> I haven't had the patience to set up Arch Linux yet. I keep meaning to get around to it at some point. =P
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, ESFJs act as if they're my mom or something. =P


I like RPGs mostly. Oblivion is my favourite. Though I like Portal as well. I sometimes play TF2 and G Mod, but mostly alternate game modes.

 I'm told arch Linux is worth the hassle. Good luck! 

Unfortunately I know nothing about programming languages, I just know that they exist, so it is at this point that I nod and smile politely. You ever considered releasing your apps?


----------



## FX

Retsu said:


> I like RPGs mostly. Oblivion is my favourite. Though I like Portal as well. I sometimes play TF2 and G Mod, but mostly alternate game modes.


*only recognizes Portal and TF2 on that list*
This is the point where as a non-gamer, I smile and nod politely as well. ^^;



> I'm told arch Linux is worth the hassle. Good luck!


I hear it is, too. But since it's a lot easier to mess it up than Debian, I'd be more willing to get comfortable with it on a different computer or virtual machine first. =P



> Unfortunately I know nothing about programming languages, I just know that they exist, so it is at this point that I nod and smile politely. You ever considered releasing your apps?


I often do, but since they're mostly meant for personal use, I tend to just throw them out there for free with lousy documentation. At some point, I'll probably try aiming for the mass market, at which point I'll start making efforts to monetize apps.

Are you not going to criticize me? =P


----------



## Retsu

Prismatic Parafox said:


> *only recognizes Portal and TF2 on that list*
> This is the point where as a non-gamer, I smile and nod politely as well. ^^;
> 
> 
> 
> I hear it is, too. But since it's a lot easier to mess it up than Debian, I'd be more willing to get comfortable with it on a different computer or virtual machine first. =P
> 
> 
> 
> I often do, but since they're mostly meant for personal use, I tend to just throw them out there for free with lousy documentation. At some point, I'll probably try aiming for the mass market, at which point I'll start making efforts to monetize apps.
> 
> Are you not going to criticize me? =P


That's a good idea, have fun with your VM and always carry another OS on a boot disc/USB stick :3 
That's fair enough then but please don't stick it with an ad filled installer ;-; one wrong click and you've got six toolbars...
Nop. 2tired2day. I already did three criticisms so I think I've fulfilled my quota.


----------



## FX

Retsu said:


> That's a good idea, have fun with your VM and always carry another OS on a boot disc/USB stick :3


Indeed, I will. =3



> That's fair enough then but please don't stick it with an ad filled installer ;-; one wrong click and you've got six toolbars...


Don't worry. I probably hate ads and useless toolbars just as much as you do. =S



> Nop. 2tired2day. I already did three criticisms so I think I've fulfilled my quota.


ESFJs are such workaholics; they keep burning themselves out. Be sure to get enough rest.


----------



## Morgoth

INTP again, let's see. You folks are incredibly difficult to make friends with. You over-think things, over analyse perfectly simple situations, and end up second guessing yourself, with that you're also too withdrawn, I said it before, speak once in a while. It seems unless you have some really good luck and common interests with INTPs they won't be able to befriend you.

Also conversations aren't too lively either, though I'm really not one to talk about it, from someone else's point of view. I'm sure they find that they try to make convo with you, you respond but you don't attempt to continue it. 



AI.Akane said:


> I just wish you INTJ'S stop pretending that you don't care. Cause you do!
> And stop pretending you're not mainstream. Because you are.
> 
> "hey look at me, even my profile picture transmits that I never reveal myself! I'm so awesome and so deep!"







That's quite true. There's nothing edgy about being INTJ, I see loads of them everyday and each one is a sad existence. As for the avatar, I didn't think of it that way, I just took it cus I thought it was kinda funny.


----------



## Max

Morgoth said:


> INTP again, let's see. You folks are incredibly difficult to make friends with. You over-think things, over analyse perfectly simple situations, and end up second guessing yourself, with that you're also too withdrawn, I said it before, speak once in a while. It seems unless you have some really good luck and common interests with INTPs they won't be able to befriend you.
> 
> Also conversations aren't too lively either, though I'm really not one to talk about it, from someone else's point of view. I'm sure they find that they try to make convo with you, you respond but you don't attempt to continue it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite true. There's nothing edgy about being INTJ, I see loads of them everyday and each one is a sad existence. As for the avatar, I didn't think of it that way, I just took it cus I thought it was kinda funny.


Oh Dear, this should be fun xD 

INTJ- y u no use inferior Se more?


----------



## AI.Akane

@inbi actually I'm in between. I can be a INTx.

But thank u anyways! XP

"Computers aren't just for playing your Farmville, ESFJ. I do programming. You can stay home and take care of the kids if you want."
ahaha that shit was awesome!

"And tidy up your coding it's messy as your room"

This shitty was awesomer!

XD I'm laughing so hard!

"I'm just messing with ya. What games do you play? =3, Geez, ESFJs act as if they're my mom or something. =P"

"I like RPGs mostly. Oblivion is my favourite. Though I like Portal as well. I sometimes play TF2 and G Mod, but mostly alternate game modes.

" I'm told arch Linux is worth the hassle. Good luck!"

And then it starts a love story...
It's not going to work though. We all know this! The INTP wants somebody to criticized them and to argue from time to time, and the ESFJ will eventually get bored about being always "the mother", especially for a baby that don't like to take regular baths.
___________________________

ESTP's have such a bigger ego! They just think they're best than everyone because they don't fucking care!
Look at this ESTP avatar, it shouts unfaithful egomaniac! Why don't go trow yourself from a cliff ESTP, better do it before your girlfriend discovers your betrayal!


----------



## MelodyGirl

Gotta love an ESFJ/INTP love story. 

Okay, I criticize you for not knowing your J vs. your P. Do you know which is your left and right hand either?


----------



## rainrunner

Unknown personality, eh? Yeah, you must be one of those types that think they're too hip to pick a personality type :wink:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

You probably don't believe in personality types. It simply means that you are illogical. HAHAHAHHAAHA.


----------



## StarFollowed

Not very expressive.


----------



## FX

Too expressive. =P


----------



## MelodyGirl

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You probably don't believe in personality types. It simply means that you are illogical. HAHAHAHHAAHA.





inbi said:


> Unknown personality, eh? Yeah, you must be one of those types that think they're too hip to pick a personality type :wink:


It's even worse. I know my type but am keeping it a secret. 

Ahhhhh... Parafox. I know you. I'm going to criticize you with confusing your poor younger brothers with your gender decision.


----------



## rainrunner

MelodyGirl said:


> It's even worse. I know my type but am keeping it a secret.


Ha! You and me both! You're just too afraid to be wrong about your personality type (oh wait...or is that me?).


----------



## FX

Why hide your personality type? It's not like there's any problem with having it visible. =P



MelodyGirl said:


> Ahhhhh... Parafox. I know you. I'm going to criticize you with confusing your poor younger brothers with your gender decision.


It's not actually a "decision" and it doesn't have any relationship to my personality type. =3


----------



## MelodyGirl

[No message]


----------



## rainrunner

MelodyGirl said:


> Oh, no. I'm 100% confident on my type.
> And there *was* a problem in the past. I used to be on this forum last year. Got a fresh start this year, with my personality type and personal information more safely tucked away this time.  Doing it right now.


Oh, I see. Sorry to hear that, whatever it was. Umm..right...criticize. I'm not going criticize a kindred soul with the same personality called "Unknown Personality"  ... okay bad joke.


----------



## MelodyGirl

inbi said:


> Oh, I see. Sorry to hear that, whatever it was. Umm..right...criticize. I'm not going criticize a kindred soul with the same personality called "Unknown Personality"  ... okay bad joke.


I criticize you for being too nice.


----------



## jjcu

Are uh, unknown personalities allowed to post here?


----------



## Deejaz

uh. I don't know much about ISFP.. except that you're competitive. :tongue:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Oh my Gandhi not another INFJ and their idealistic stuff. Sometimes you're wrong, sometimes wrong doesn't exist.


----------



## StarFollowed

Too logical, dammit!


----------



## Deejaz

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Oh my Gandhi not another INFJ and their idealistic stuff. Sometimes you're wrong, sometimes wrong doesn't exist.


I agree with you but I'm still offended








NVM me. good one master yoda

ENFPs .. umm.. FOCUS.


----------



## theotter

haha you're too nice I'm not even gonna' touch that


----------



## Chiaroscuro

You're also quite fluffy INFP why don't you write a book about it


----------



## theotter

maybe I will. I actually have written a novel, whereas you inferior-Se types would just spend eight months planning and outlining the whole thing.


----------



## theotter

that seemed really harsh. The next guy to come at me needs to _slam _ me to bring balance


----------



## SysterMatic

You think you can be harsh Little Infp? That's funny.... Haha.


----------



## The Hatter

Nice try, ENFP. If only I can ignore how you doodle all over your examination papers with stars, hearts, and symbols of illuminati because you think that it will intimidate the teacher.


----------



## TinyLemon

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Nice try, ENFP. If only I can ignore how you doodle all over your examination papers with stars, hearts, and symbols of illuminati because you think that it will intimidate the teacher.


That's still better than blackmailing the teacher in order to get a passing grade, ENTP.


----------



## SysterMatic

Well blackmailing the teacher it's still better than study how you actually do, ENTP


----------



## Redhotpengy

Don't kid yourself ENFP, you cheat for your marks.


----------



## StarFollowed

Too patient, goddammit!


----------



## with water

Flake.


----------



## zombiefishy

Know-it-all


----------



## haephestia

_Real k_now-it-all (but I'm biased, I have had few to no good experiences with STJs).


----------



## StarFollowed

Disorganized. :tongue:


----------



## zombiefishy

On crack lulz


----------



## Retsu

ermergerd your lack of emotion makes me cry :'( STOP CONTROLLING MY SOCK COLLECTIONS

* *





ur sensitivity makes me worry about you. would you like cookies <3


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Too british


----------



## StarFollowed

Cold.


----------



## SysterMatic

don't make you fool by the nature, ENFP! Even if flowers are beautiful you can't eat them!


----------



## Max

ENFP, fluffy unicorns aren't real.


----------



## Rafiki

@Wontlookdown

ESTP, not if you only believe in what you can see!


----------



## Rafiki

--doublepost--
--doublepost--


----------



## Max

@pancaketreehouse ESFP, stop eating so much sugar D:


----------



## Retsu

ESTP jumping into a fire is dangerous, stop it!


----------



## Max

Retsu said:


> ESTP jumping into a fire is dangerous, stop it!


ESFJ, stop caring so much


----------



## SysterMatic

RAtsu
ESFJ Don't lie and turn in the istj side


----------



## zombiefishy

Stop puking rainbows, ENFP!


----------



## Chiaroscuro

You've got it, INFP. It's right there. Never mind, it's still there. Ugh, it's getting bigger. You smeared it. 

Actually it's not real. Yes, imaginary if you will. Like 95% of everything else you ever conjured.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Still stuck looking for the facts? Psst...I'll be here with my pure speculative logic. Join anytime.


----------



## Bahburah

ESTJ and INTJ im glad I get to mock your Te.

It's messy ,lazy thinking that relies on the environment way to much.


----------



## rainrunner

INTP -


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Simple math


----------



## StarFollowed

Too analytical


----------



## rainrunner

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> View attachment 209186
> 
> Simple math


Here's the paper describing the details of the paranormal distribution in J Epidemiol Community Health. Jan 2006; 60(1): 6. . Fascinating stuff, if anyone is interested. The curve is eerily skewed and the probability density function is similar to that of an apparition.

Edit: Forgot to criticize the type above me. ENFP - too scatterbrained and unfocused!


----------



## Morn

^
Inexplicable manipulators.


----------



## Max

Morn said:


> ^
> Inexplicable manipulators.


Stop swallowing thesauruses.


----------



## SysterMatic

Fake as China^


----------



## Jenko

How do you feel being like my silly version ENFP?! hahahah (I guess this is what ENTJs think of us )


----------



## SysterMatic

Actually it's what I think of you...


----------



## Jenko

You're not *Thinking* very clear my friend! *Feeling* disappointed?


----------



## Max

Yo ENTP, you might wanna start applying your crazy ideas in the real world.


----------



## SysterMatic

That was my war.... Thief.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I'm not inspired. In fact it's better to be cold and dispassionate.


----------



## SysterMatic

You do think to know what is better? Arrogant.


----------



## mproof

Stop bambling around with that nonsense. Attention whore.

(As I am not quite certain of my type you can refer to me as a TP or a FJ as you see fit)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

You're more unsure than actual P type. Lousy unknowns and uncertains.


----------



## Readergirl926

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You're more unsure than actual P type. Lousy unknowns and uncertains.


Get out of your head!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Ahh yes the fabled unknown personalitry type.
The special, look at me, wannabe unicorn that's really not an MBTI type at all, but rather they're the attention whores of personality typing.
I mean how damn hard can it be to take a few tests, do a bit of reading, conduct some self introspection & arrive at a reasonably accurate conclusion as to a personality type. Shakes my head & face palms at the thought LOL.
I suspect that those claiming to be unknown type actually have a damn good idea regarding their type but it's not the type s/he wanted to be, so out of stubborn disappointment that type rejects it's type results & withdraws from making progress towards knowing oneself.

Unknown type = stubborn spoiled child sitting in a corner pouting due to not being special enough.


----------



## with water

Stop being lazy and take the damn test.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Another magical thinking, feels, know it all. 
One of the most contact avoidant, conflict avoidant, relationship avoidant & run for the hills when things get difficult MBTI personality types in existence.

(edit) hey you changed your type from INFJ to INTJ LOL, buy don't worry because I can criticize TJ types much better than an FJ type.


----------



## Retsu

take test plz <3 <3 <3
I want to criticise you well and I can't do that until you are labelled properly!


----------



## Readergirl926

Retsu said:


> take test plz <3 <3 <3
> I want to criticise you well and I can't do that until you are labelled properly!


Vapid talkative bimbo with a too-eager interest in gossip!  and classifying people.


----------



## Retsu

Readergirl926 said:


> Vapid talkative bimbo with a too-eager interest in gossip!  and classifying people.


Well I ain't a bimbo... not blonde and attractive, but yeah 

YOU MUST CLASSIFY YOURSELF TOO

ALL MUST BE CLASSIFIED


----------



## Readergirl926

Retsu said:


> Well I ain't a bimbo... not blonde and attractive, but yeah
> 
> YOU MUST CLASSIFY YOURSELF TOO
> 
> ALL MUST BE CLASSIFIED


You can't be that unattracttive! Oh, wait, this was supposed to be a criticize other people thread!

Very well then, conformist sheep person!


----------



## westlose

Well, sometimes you are harsh. Your logic is really good and insightful, but you tend to forget that we are human after all.


----------



## Lunaena

You keep telling me what I feel and what I must do to feel better. I appreciate your empathy, but it can be frustrating.


----------



## Jenko

(people, Im taking this as a good mockery thread, stop being so boring and asskissing, criticize me!)

So, INFP, when are you planning to give up on campal fighting? yeah, you're right you're still 30, you have time!


----------



## FX

ENTP, you are perfect as you are. I cannot think of a single criticism for you, you magnificent bastard. How go your plans to conquer the world?


----------



## The Hatter

Prismatic Parafox said:


> ENTP, you are perfect as you are. I cannot think of a single criticism for you, you magnificent bastard. How go your plans to conquer the world?


Naturally, we finished our feathers fueled doomsday pseudo robot-spiderman that devours door knobs for a living, but we can't quite build a tentacle for him, since he has an irrational fear of octopus' eyes. On the bright side, he also enjoys kissing wires, and we are proud to announce that he hasn't start smoking yet, despite being in this world for three extemely long hours, along with some INTP minions fixing his tendencies to do the halem shake at inappropriate moments.

Love you too, INTPs. <3


----------



## Jenko

I have to say that Im being contradictory but fuck it, I agree with my previously statement saying that this thread should be about mockery, but I got really inspired by the words of my fellow INTP above me and I wrote a text, then I realised I was being contradictory, so I'll public in the INTPs page. BUT, posting this text (this that you're reading) its already contradictory to my first and second contradiction, so fuck it, Im a walking paradox... all of this just to say that Im posting in the INTPs page because I got inspired by Prismatic Parafox, and as a form of respect to the thread that suggest mockery I'll leave saying: What sensors? too much intuition for you to handle in one text?


----------



## jjcu

Sorry for being awkward around you...


----------



## SysterMatic

Too unsure


----------



## Lunaena

Jenko said:


> (people, Im taking this as a good mockery thread, stop being so boring and asskissing, criticize me!)
> 
> So, INFP, when are you planning to give up on campal fighting? yeah, you're right you're still 30, you have time!


Campal fighting? I never even go outside. Stop getting up in my face with that mischievous smile.

And ... I can't critize ENFPs. Hmm. Stop trying to become better at something I am a talent in? (Taken from real life ENFP best friend I had a long time ago.)


----------



## Jenko

I am an ENTP not ENFP hahaha too bad, you miss this one INFP, well, not just this, you guys miss everything that is happening in the real world


----------



## StarFollowed

A little too sarcastic. Lol.


----------



## Kynx

Criticize! 
Why can't Ne doms stay on track?


----------



## Straystuff

Wants to be special and unique but when they finally are they get upset 'cause people think they're weird

(This hurts to write I love you guys!!!)


----------



## SysterMatic

You can be used too easily


----------



## Morn

^Too needy.


----------



## 124567

Too cold/self-centered.


----------



## Straystuff

You guys don't exist irl


----------



## Playful Proxy

Can be overly sensitive.


----------



## SysterMatic

Jump on people and I don't know what the hell do you want.


----------



## Morn

^All talk, no patience to get real things done.

*Edit, err that was meant for the ENTP.


----------



## Straystuff

Some of you guys remind me of Hannibal Lecter when he's being charming and it creeps me out :'D


----------



## Deejaz

Explosions of emotions. Can get too attached to the point of obsession, it's almost scary. Try not to completely lose yourself  x




~Tapatalking ~


----------



## Morn

^Too picky in terms of people. Perfectionist to the point of driving yourselves out of the gene pool.


----------



## FX

Tactless.

On Tapatalk right now.


----------



## Playful Proxy

Tactless.


----------



## EMWUZX

Lazy AND tactless!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Too much effort put into meaningless actions substianted by meaningless connotations


----------



## EMWUZX

Too little effort put into meaningful actions which should be substantiated by meaningful denotations, but, instead, become deprived with the use of meaningless thought processes substantiated by meaningless connotations.

You also forgot to put a period.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

That was not a sentence, but a string of words.


----------



## EMWUZX

That it is, that it is.

To be fair, "a string of words" isn't a sentence either.


----------



## Playful Proxy

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> That was not a sentence, but a string of words.


If that was a string, can I have silk socks?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Playful Proxy said:


> If that was a string, can I have silk socks?


A Silk Road trader I am not. Trade with you I cannot.


----------



## FX

Get up and do something.

On Tapatalk right now.


----------



## Morn

^Take your own advise. 
You guys are awesome, yet inefficient and unambitious. INTP is wasted on INTPs. Try to become more than a hobbyist programmer. :wink:


----------



## EMWUZX

You could at least ACT like you like people. It's no wonder you don't have any friends.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Acting is dishonest, just like your "healthy sea salt enriched French fries" slogan on Wendy's. I know an ENTJ came up with that for sure.


----------



## Morn

^Eccentric.



EMWUZX said:


> You could at least ACT like you like people. It's no wonder you don't have any friends.


INTJs don't act, not only because we don't have the social graces to know how but we hate the very idea of it. We would rather have no friends than to betray truth, reason and honesty.
We want to control the world, but we do not want to control people.


----------



## Deejaz

you're not suppose to counteract it. On that note, You are egoistic. It takes action to control the world~ That's idealistic for an INTJ.

x


----------



## Straystuff

You guys tend think you are wiser than anyone else.


----------



## with water

You guys tend to have no self.


----------



## lawsfallmute

Stop trying to make everyone feel good about themselves and learn to make an insult.


----------



## Fleurelle

Being an INTJ is an insult in itself...


----------



## FX

I dub thee "Ditto," for thou art lacking a sense of self.

On Tapatalk right now. PMs and visitor messages may be ignored by accident.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

ENFJ, or popularly known as emotionally volatile kiss-asses.

INTP, thy needs a log-out and a bubble bath.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Dost I like like a child? No help do I need.


----------



## VinnieBob

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> Is rigorously learning to unteach...


too cute n cuddly


----------



## FX

Not cute and cuddly enough.


----------



## lawsfallmute

We are neither cute nor cuddly, and we prefer it that way.

You on the other hand are just INTJ wannabes. It's okay. We get it.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Define "INTJ wannabe"


----------



## SysterMatic

Have you lost your E?


----------



## Fleurelle

Pness too large


----------



## Deejaz

wth :shocked:
get yourself together, stop throwing yourself on people.. It's creepy.


----------



## Fleurelle

Too much fairy dust.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

No I am fine, I don't want a weekly effort to be made to have each individual worker create a batch of cookies for the office every week.


----------



## EMWUZX

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> No I am fine, I don't want a weekly effort to be made to have each individual worker create a batch of cookies for the office every week.


Cookies at the office? THE OFFICE? Do you know what I just did? I fed cookies to the homeless! THE HOMELESS!

What did you do INTP? Did you sit on the computer all day, browsing Reddit, pontificating about individual batches of cookies at THE OFFICE?!!!!111


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

EMWUZX said:


> Cookies at the office? THE OFFICE? Do you know what I just did? I fed cookies to the homeless! THE HOMELESS!
> 
> What did you do INTP? Did you sit on the computer all day, browsing Reddit, pontificating about individual batches of cookies at THE OFFICE?!!!!111


I did all I could do. I haven't enough money or compassion to help human beings . Therefore I selected a smaller scale issue criticized it roud:


----------



## EMWUZX

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I did all I could do. I haven't enough money or compassion to help human beings . Therefore I selected a smaller scale issue criticized it roud:


It's okay. I actually fed cake to the homeless, not cookies, and the cake wasn't mine, so my point is invalid anyway.


----------



## lawsfallmute

And by 'I', I'm sure you mean one of your sycophants, after which you took the credit for.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

It's ok as long as they are paid well.


----------



## Grandalf

If an ESFJ were here.....


----------



## EMWUZX

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> If you have to "find" a personality you've missed the whole point already.


Too bad, as a female ENTJ, you tend to domineer and make all of the men run away (or women of a gentler type, if you lean that way). 

I've got your goat now. It's a pygmy goat.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

EMWUZX said:


> Too bad, as a female ENTJ, you tend to domineer and make all of the men run away (or women of a gentler type, if you lean that way).
> 
> I've got your goat now. It's a pygmy goat.


Yes, I am female but I might not be ENTJ after all. 

Te dom, check your sources.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ESTJ ENTJ? What's the difference? Oh right ESTJs save money.


----------



## youdistractme

Emo


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

youdistractme said:


> Emo


Oh what a great insult, he is probably crushed and wetting his bed at night out of fear.

Are you an ESTP or one of the powerpuff girls? Man up.

And @Grandmaster Yoda, I'm as ESTJ as you are ESFP.


----------



## Kynx

Oh noo! It's the fun police!


----------



## electricky

INFPs - the only type to never be on time, and apologize profusely for it.


----------



## Kynx

Entp's - the only type who can always be relied on to do half a job. .


----------



## 124567

Too paranoid, SUPER sensitive, and flaky.
Why do you guys think the world have nothing else to do than being against YOU? :laughing:


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Believes in crumple-horned snorkacks.


----------



## 124567

Believes he is a zombie with no soul.
Anything he can't SEE, doesn't exist. Probably a sensor in denial. Zombies do have souls! :crying:


----------



## Straystuff

Mistyped 90% of the time and the real ones aren't unichorns and it's always a dissapointment


----------



## Grandalf

Neverontime said:


> Oh noo! It's the fun police!


Well said, Tinkerbell :laughing:


----------



## Straystuff

Mistyped 90% of the time and the real ones aren't serial killers and it' always a happy dissapointment


----------



## Modal Soul

Straystuff said:


> Mistyped 90% of the time and the real ones aren't unichorns and it' always a dissapointment


dibs on u being my best friend


----------



## Straystuff

Another Ms. Mysterious but I have to admit she has a good taste when it comes to people


----------



## 124567

Overly "enthusiastic"/optimistic and expects the same from everyone. Hides things they don't like like under the rug. 
I haven't met one ENFJ who have any core ideas of themselves. Don't know if they imitate someone out of "Fe" or their own insecurity.


----------



## Straystuff

Always think that they know others better than they do themselves



C.C said:


> Overly "enthusiastic"/optimistic and expects the same from everyone. Hides things they don't like like under the rug.
> I haven't met one ENFJ who have any core ideas of themselves. Don't know if they imitate someone out of "Fe" or their own insecurity.


Ok this sounds like the opposite of me but I've never fitted the stereotype very well


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

C.C said:


> Believes he is a zombie with no soul.
> Anything he can't SEE, doesn't exist. Probably a sensor in denial. Zombies do have souls! :crying:


The worst thing about less-than-intelligent people is that they are not aware of their limitations. I hope you are however aware of you not making any sense?

"Anything he can't see doesn't exist. Probably a sensor". Not a very logical conclusion. Plus, on what grounds are you basing this? 

I do believe in quarks, but I can't see them. I don't believe in God because there's no proof of his existence. But I don't deny him either because there's no physical law that forbids it. Get it, INFJ? Or shall I say, Miss Lovegood?


----------



## Straystuff

Are you ENTJ 'cause you sure sound like one


----------



## Lexicon Devil

C.C said:


> :laughing: Where did that come from. I protect any breathing creature. No one is loser. Everyone is a winner at something.
> 
> INFP: Ok, I take care of your feelings and all, but I'm not your mother. Stop being so _clingy_.


Stop being so honest. Honest people hurt my feelings. :sad:


----------



## 124567

Ok thanks for hurting me by being hurt :sad: Maybe INFP's shouldn't be in this thread :kitteh:


----------



## Straystuff

Thinks INFP's can't be strong enough to be on this thread when actually Fe is more vulnerable to other people's opinions


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Straystuff said:


> Thinks INFP's can't be strong enough to be on this thread when actually Fe is more vulnerable to other people's opinions


Goodbye cruel thread.:sad:


----------



## 124567

^^Dominant Fe users are more vulnerable to others, but I don't think in the sense of turning inward, the focus is still outside. I think it's the Fi that takes things more personally. 

INFJs have the Ti to be open to criticism. I think that explains why INFJ's are mistaken as thinkers sometimes.


----------



## SysterMatic

^not following the rules. Where's the esfj mother when we need her?! }_}


----------



## 124567

Seeking consoling from mother earth, INFJ :laughing: Also, rules are for XSTJ's.

I have one ENFP friend and she needs to learn to listen. They are lovely and bubbly though.


----------



## SysterMatic

Oh yeah...
... What was the thing you said just now?


----------



## GoosePeelings

Why do you spend half the time in your head and half the time asking why I'm not saying anything, ENFP?


----------



## EMWUZX

An ISTP today huh? Have you read your car owner's manual yet?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ENTJ enough with these inferences and assumptions. It's not certainty.


----------



## General Lee Awesome

INTP, im sure you are a good person, if you stop being so critical of other xD! saw you making several post here lol.


----------



## BroNerd

ISFJ, I feel like whatever I say will hurt your feelings..


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

You are mistyped anyway.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

You are not typed. Jump into one of these boxes already.


----------



## SysterMatic

Enough with strange discussions, INTP! >(


----------



## bearlybreathing

Y'all need to stop worrying about the future, ENFPs! :kitteh:


----------



## Straystuff

You on the other hand could worry at least sometimes


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

On second thought I do want some cookies to get delivered to the office


----------



## MrsAcidTea

Well, second-guessing yourself and stuffs? This is annoying. Have a clear mind after all!


----------



## MrsAcidTea

Retsu said:


> Tidy your room, you must.
> 
> Messy, it has become.


Start talking about theories, ESFJ! Come to the dark side! We have science ~


----------



## xNyx

Spare me your theories


----------



## MrsAcidTea

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> MOTHER! Hold on! People are being wrong on the internet!


Damn! I was too late! GOD, stop squealing!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

MrsAcidTea said:


> Damn! I was too late! GOD, stop squealing!


As if you are not guilty of screaming loudly when you disagree with every word in a book that you are reading about politics.


----------



## Retsu

MrsAcidTea said:


> Start talking about theories, ESFJ! Come to the dark side! We have science ~


Mmm... okay, but I ain't doing no _philosophical _theories. What's the point in asking stupid questions that you're never going to get an answer to?

I agree to your proposal of science because it yields answers. :> And it's always interesting when something new develops.
@Grandmaster Yoda
Your tea is almost ready, leave the internet people and come downstairs and eat!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Retsu said:


> Mmm... okay, but I ain't doing no _philosophical _theories. What's the point in asking stupid questions that you're never going to get an answer to?
> 
> I agree to your proposal of science because it yields answers. :> And it's always interesting when something new develops.
> @Grandmaster Yoda
> Your tea is almost ready, leave the internet people and come downstairs and eat!


Overly bossy you are. Relax you must.


----------



## Retsu

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Overly bossy you are. Relax you must.


NO

I will not relax until you have eaten. Everybody thinks you're very smart on the internet and we're all proud of you. It's just that you really need to eat.


----------



## Grandalf

Go eat something other than public opinion.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Retsu said:


> NO
> 
> I will not relax until you have eaten. Everybody thinks you're very smart on the internet and we're all proud of you. It's just that you really need to eat.


Still not done being smart on the internet.
^Fi user, that is an ESFJ, you will be destroyed if you question their morality.


----------



## Grandalf

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Still not done being smart on the internet.
> ^Fi user, that is an ESFJ, you will be destroyed if you question their morality.


Defeat the dark side, we must


----------



## Retsu

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Still not done being smart on the internet.
> ^Fi user, that is an ESFJ, you will be destroyed if you question their morality.


You are forgiven because you have made a correct observation. :>
This is correct, I consider myself a moral person and injustice does enrage me. Fe =/= lacking my own morals.


----------



## Grandalf

Defeated the dark side, we have :happy:


----------



## MrsAcidTea

I don't like critizing my own fellow... FUCK--
Stay awesome everywhere! Not only in science and correcting other! Be awesome everywhere!
*lol*


----------



## xNyx

MrsAcidTea said:


> I don't like critizing my own fellow... FUCK--
> Stay awesome everywhere! Not only in science and correcting other! Be awesome everywhere!
> *lol*


You mentioned awesome? You've gotta be talking about me then. 

Are you single right now? Not like you can maintain a relationship.


----------



## MrsAcidTea

xNyx said:


> You mentioned awesome? You've gotta be talking about me then.
> 
> Are you single right now? Not like you can maintain a relationship.


I am not interested in a love-relationship. The best life ever only in WORK! ♥

And you should stop being the only one who is right even if it isn't true! 1+1=3? Well NO!


----------



## FX

You _are_ awesome, ENTJ. Awesome as in the classical definition of awe: Fear-inspiring.

INTJ, go learn how to be charismatic. Then people might listen to your brilliant ideas.


----------



## Max

Prismatic Parafox said:


> You _are_ awesome, ENTJ. Awesome as in the classical definition of awe: Fear-inspiring.


INTP, do something haha.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Doers vs thinkers. Interesting contest.


----------



## Max

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Doers vs thinkers. Interesting contest.


You're forgetting that I am an ESTP. I do both


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wontly said:


> You're forgetting that I am an ESTP. I do both


Whoa! But do you think before you do or do you do before you think?


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> hehe... yep, NTP was my second guess, except they are less likely to sugar-coat and bond, so I went with INFJ.
> 
> xNTP, _can_ be sure, but prefers not to be sure, because whoever thinks the thinking process is just a process that serves as a means to an end, must not be thinking straight..or perhaps is thinking too straight..well, no, because using Te is not thinking.


Criticize me, no type xD


----------



## EMWUZX

Wontly said:


> Criticize me, no type xD


Hey, did you know that the physical world is minute compared to the amount of information that is found within even _one_ human mind? No? I thought not.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

It can't be done. Stop thinking it can be done. Lousy doers and their doing.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

EMWUZX said:


> Hey, did you know that the physical world is minute compared to the amount of information that is found within even _one_ human mind? No? I thought not.


What is this physical world you speak of? Sounds like an artifact of a long forgotten religion.


----------



## EMWUZX

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> It can't be done. Stop thinking it can be done. Lousy doers and their doing.


You need to stop being ever so slightly slower than me INTP. :wink:

Oh god, it's happening again. The posts, the posts, they're out of order! What shall I ever do! Oh, yeah, leave.


----------



## Max

EMWUZX said:


> Hey, did you know that the physical world is minute compared to the amount of information that is found within even _one_ human mind? No? I thought not.


Thanks, Google. Where you probably got that from.


----------



## EMWUZX

Wontly said:


> Thanks, Google. Where you probably got that from.



Nope, there's this thing, it's called thinking. Quite magical actually.


----------



## Max

EMWUZX said:


> Nope, there's this thing, it's called thinking. Quite magical actually.


I think you forget I am a Ti-Aux. I am perfectly capable of doing so, when needed.


----------



## EMWUZX

Wontly said:


> I think you forget I am a Ti-Aux. I am perfectly capable of doing so, when needed.


Sorry, I didn't notice behind all of the jumping around and screaming.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

EMWUZX said:


> Sorry, I didn't notice behind all of the jumping around and screaming.







xntp, look shiny!


----------



## Deejaz

oh gee, do you expect others to criticize your unknown-ness? I slept throughout that 25 second video


----------



## EMWUZX

Deejaz said:


> oh gee, do you expect others to criticize your unknown-ness? I slept throughout that 25 second video


Hey, look! I'm not an ENTJ anymore! How ever will you use your pointed, Fe style criticism on me now INFJ? Your powers can no longer harm me! I'm invincible! 

Really though, Ni+Fe=Sniper rifle with heart shaped ammo. You can hurt or help with this rifle, but, unfortunately, the world often doesn't want any help, so you go for head-shots.


----------



## Deejaz

EMWUZX said:


> Hey, look!* I'm not an ENTJ anymore!* How ever will you use your pointed, Fe style criticism on me now INFJ? Your powers can no longer harm me! *I'm invincible! *
> 
> Really though, Ni+Fe=Sniper rifle with heart shaped ammo. You can hurt or help with this rifle, but, unfortunately, the world often doesn't want any help, so you go for head-shots.


Ni+Fe=Sniper rifle with heart shaped ammo with a pretty good aim.. you are self-defeating:wink:, once my target is locked on you, there is no hiding, no life in a ghost can escape.


----------



## xNyx

A very typical reaction of you.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Hey, ENTJ, I criticize you for planning world domination... c'mon, isn't that just a little greedy of you? 
Can't you just get a puppy or something?


----------



## Morn

World domination is pointless hedonism. What you should want to do is fix the world.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

INTJ, in order to fix the world you gotta live _in_ it


----------



## xNyx

Are you scared to be criticized, unknown?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

xNyx said:


> Are you scared to be criticized, unknown?


you wish, i long to be criticized, bring it, and make it good! ... by the way, ENTJ, if you look closer I do have a specific type listed (not entirely accurate, but the closest type I can relate to -- IEE  ...attention to detail is not your strongest suit, is it ENTJ?


----------



## Isuckatusernames

Wtf is your type?! I want in on this thread thingy here


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Isuckatusernames said:


> Wtf is your type?! I want in on this thread thingy here


it's right in the post above yours, INFJ... is that inferior Se staring you in the face?


----------



## Roland Khan

*insert something funny and critical*


----------



## Jenko

Hey stop fucking around and fix my radiator!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Why, ENTP? Can't concentrate long enough to fix it yourself?


----------



## EMWUZX

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> Why, ENTP? Can't concentrate long enough to fix it yourself?


Oh INFJ. You think you're on a soul search, but you're really just stagnating.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

EMWUZX said:


> Oh INFJ. You think you're on a soul search, but you're really just stagnating.


Oh xNTP, did you just call INFJs stagnated ENFPs?


----------



## xNyx

Oh INFJ, is it really okay for you do be in this thread? You might get hurt. And no, I'm not concerned.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

xNyx said:


> Oh INFJ, is it really okay for you do be in this thread? You might get hurt. And no, I'm not concerned.


Dear ENTJ, stop calling me names, and noone gets hurt!


----------



## xNyx

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> Dear ENTJ, stop calling me names, and noone gets hurt!


Your attention span isn't very good, it seems, not surprising though.


----------



## EMWUZX

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> Dear ENTJ, stop calling me names, and noone gets hurt!


Silly INFJ, he didn't call you a name.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

EMWUZX said:


> Silly INFJ, he didn't call you a name.


Silly xNTP, you just did too!!  
(I am closest to an IEE, which is ENFP.. there... fixed it, since noone looks at socionics anyway)


----------



## Isuckatusernames

Oh ENFPs how I love you guys :happy:. Too bad something shiny will make you forget everything I just said :frustrating:.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Isuckatusernames said:


> Oh ENFPs how I love you guys :happy:. Too bad something shiny will make you forget everything I just said :frustrating:.


It's OK, INFJ, I forgive you for distracting me from the shiny thing, by telling me a gloomy tale of how we are all doomed


----------



## Isuckatusernames

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> It's OK, INFJ, I forgive you for distracting me from the shiny thing, by telling me a gloomy tale of how we are all doomed


I'm surprised I still have your attention :laughing:.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

INFJ, learn grammar, take a class in writing, you think you know it and you ignored English class but the fact is y'all don't write in a coherent manner.


----------



## Morn

:dry:Thinks he's hilarious because he complains about grammar and uses a word like y'all.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Morn said:


> :dry:Thinks he's hilarious because he complains about grammar and uses a word like y'all.


I have diminished them to informal subjects. I would have said "you all" but they have lost that respect.


----------



## Retsu

Thinks informality is a valid burn.


----------



## Rafiki

You dont know your type, loooser


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Sensory Ethical Introvert is not the same as ESFP. That would ISFJ functions not ESFP functions. Impossible.


----------



## Retsu

That may be so... but I'm watching you... can never be too careful round an ENFP... might try and sparkle me to death


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Retsu said:


> That may be so... but I'm watching you... can never be too careful round an ENFP... might try and sparkle me to death


Be brave, ISFP, surrender to the sparkle assault, who knows, might actually enjoy it!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

herinb said:


> Generation loZer :laughing:


Lousy old people and their sick kicks.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Lousy old people and their sick kicks.


INTP, still overthinking the past? Let go.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> INTP, still overthinking the past? Let go.


ENFP I'm not inspired.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> ENFP I'm not inspired.


Are you sure, INTP? Think again


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> Are you sure, INTP? Think again


I already thought about it and I couldn't reach a conclusion. So I changed my focus and tried to figure out what I could think about and effectively reach a conclusion about. I removed all of the knowledge I possessed and put it onto the table. Whatever I could pick up and keep with me was certain. Nearly all statements had been picked up, examined and evaluated. Only one could be kept. There I came to the conclusion "I think, therefore I am."


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I already thought about it and I couldn't reach a conclusion. So I changed my focus and tried to figure out what I could think about and effectively reach a conclusion about. I removed all of the knowledge I possessed and put it onto the table. Whatever I could pick up and keep with me was certain. Nearly all statements had been picked up, examined and evaluated. Only one could be kept. There I came to the conclusion "I think, therefore I am."


Yes, INTP, you are, therefore rinse and repeat. 
P.S.: do I need a comma after "therefore"?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> Yes, INTP, you are, therefore rinse and repeat.
> P.S.: do I need a comma after "therefore"?


I might because when there are no commas I just keep talking and run out of breath. That happens everytime.


----------



## Max

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I might because when there are no commas I just keep talking and run out of breath. That happens everytime.


INTP, do I see a noodle carton from three years ago in the corner of your room? ;D

Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontly said:


> INTP, do I see a noodle carton from three years ago in the corner of your room? ;D
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk 2


yes, and you've probably planted (pun intended) it there, ESTP!


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> yes, and you've probably planted (pun intended) it there, ESTP!


Oh yes, typeless wonder. It's full of dynamite ;D

Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontly said:


> Oh yes, typeless wonder. It's full of dynamite ;D
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk 2


Is that your morning affirmation, ESTP(?) ?


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> Is that your morning affirmation, ESTP(?) ?


Yes idealist who can't see things as they are ;D

Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Don't fall and break your neck. It's worthwhile advice to all of those Doers out there. I'll be safe in my cave.


----------



## Max

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Don't fall and break your neck. It's worthwhile advice to all of those Doers out there. I'll be safe in my cave.


What if your internet dies?!?! D: Or even worse... You had to leave your house?!?!?!

Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wontly said:


> What if your internet dies?!?! D: Or even worse... You had to leave your house?!?!?!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk 2


The answer is simple: vehemently oppose assault weapon restrictions despite possible benefits and use high caliber weaponry whenever the need to leave arises.


----------



## EMWUZX

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> The answer is simple: vehemently oppose assault weapon restrictions despite possible benefits and use high caliber weaponry whenever the need to leave arises.


Oh look, a wild INTP! Quick Pikachu, use quick attack! It'll be too deep in random thought to dodge it!


----------



## Kynx

Oh look! Another entp posting ideas, without adequate precautionary supervision.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

INFPs, I know of your kind, I know of your weakness. This weakness is a science textbook, you can't handle the organization.


----------



## Retsu

Well INTP... maybe if you would stop reading that textbook you could exploit their weakness yourself instead of getting your minions to do it.


----------



## Kynx

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> INFPs, I know of your kind, I know of your weakness. This weakness is a science textbook, you can't handle the organization.


We can't handle waiting while the intp reads it from cover to cover.


----------



## GoosePeelings

INFPs tend to be overly emotional and confusing.


----------



## Kebachi

ISTP's - always pretending like they don't give a shit, then goes home to cry to their guitar/cat/car/hooker/[insertusablesexobjectherecanbeorganicdoesn'tmatter]


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

INFJs still cannot communicate effectively.


----------



## Isuckatusernames

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> INFJs still cannot communicate effectively.


INTPs tend to not process their emotions effectively. Ooooo :ninja:.


----------



## Math geek

Isuckatusernames said:


> INTPs tend to not process their emotions effectively. Ooooo :ninja:.


I aspire to you, INFJ, for your authenticity. It is radiant and amazes me and many others, I'm sure. I want you personally to come back with an honest evaluation of INTPs. What could we improve on?

cool


----------



## Isuckatusernames

Math geek said:


> I aspire to you, INFJ, for your authenticity. It is radiant and amazes me and many others, I'm sure. I want you personally to come back with an honest evaluation of INTPs. What could we improve on?
> 
> cool


I'm not sure if this is some trap (or cruel sarcasm lol) to prove how gullible us INFJs can be and how much we crave affirmation, but for you INTP, I shall take the risk. This advice is based on an old friend who was an INTP.

1. You have emotions admit it, but you're good at hiding it; from us and yourselves
2. Try to make some decisions based off of emotions for once, especially if your love life sucks
3. Be more considerate with your words SOMETIMES
4. Try to ignore people less
5. Initiate more often
6. Stop bottling up your anger because you may take it out on an innocent bystander (pot calling the kettle black I know)
7. Admit that you have a lot of anger
8. Stop being so stubborn
9. Stop being so resistant to outside control and suggestions/advice

Once again this is based off one INTP I know, but other than that, I adore you INTPs dearly :kitteh:. The positives out-weigh the negatives and if I had to list the positives, I would be spammed and possibly banned from this thread.

Okay now someone please burn me, it's getting mushy in here and I don't want to be responsible.


----------



## Math geek

Isuckatusernames said:


> I'm not sure if this is some trap (or cruel sarcasm lol) to prove how gullible us INFJs can be and how much we crave affirmation, but for you INTP, I shall take the risk. This advice is based on an old friend who was an INTP.
> 
> 1. You have emotions admit it, but you're good at hiding it; from us and yourselves
> 2. Try to make some decisions based off of emotions for once, especially if your love life sucks
> 3. Be more considerate with your words SOMETIMES
> 4. Try to ignore people less
> 5. Initiate more often
> 6. Stop bottling up your anger because you may take it out on an innocent bystander (pot calling the kettle black I know)
> 7. Admit that you have a lot of anger
> 8. Stop being so stubborn
> 9. Stop being so resistant to outside control and suggestions/advice
> 
> Once again this is based off one INTP I know, but other than that, I adore you INTPs dearly :kitteh:. The positives out-weigh the negatives and if I had to list the positives, I would be spammed and possibly banned from this thread.
> 
> Okay now someone please burn me, it's getting mushy in here and I don't want to be responsible.


Hmm... That was legitimate, my comments were seen as sarcasm? I just wanted to share the love a bit in this hatehouse lol... Actually, though, INFJs are the only other type that doesn't really put up with chitchat and is willing to have a serious conversation, and yet are also super serious about their lives, along with a quest for knowledge of some sort... It's a shame I have not significantly talked to one in person with the knowledge of having done so. Certainly I have the INTP aloofness in real life, but I wanted to spring this to liven things up, get people thinking, and maybe at the same time I was trying to make a statement, and this is a place where I could find an idea and suit it to the appropriate thread. Anyway, thank you for that advice. I'm saving it.

I know this was from someone else, but on number three I feel like you added the sometimes to the end and added the emphasis. 

Okay, anyone who wants to can continue this criticizing business if need be, because the person who created this thread might not be happy with me.


----------



## SysterMatic

Math geek.... Seriously?!?!


----------



## FX

Noisy.

On Tapatalk; private and visitor messages may be accidentally ignored.


----------



## westlose

Cute as f**k... Hmm 
Messy, you always forget your tools before going to work.


----------



## Morfy

You guys can be so damn smothering owo


----------



## SysterMatic

And you can be so hatefull ... F;


----------



## Jenko

Hey ENFP do you... oh forget it, you probably already lost your attention span


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

What ENTP is known for their attention span?


----------



## FX

Unproductive.


----------



## Morn

Yes unproductive. Able to foresee a INTJs plan, not able to make a plan to stop it.


----------



## FX

As we can see here, the INTJ often resorts to questionable plans, since they lack the tact and charm to get their way otherwise.


----------



## Isuckatusernames

Math geek said:


> Hmm... That was legitimate, my comments were seen as sarcasm? I just wanted to share the love a bit in this hatehouse lol... Actually, though, INFJs are the only other type that doesn't really put up with chitchat and is willing to have a serious conversation, and yet are also super serious about their lives, along with a quest for knowledge of some sort... It's a shame I have not significantly talked to one in person with the knowledge of having done so. Certainly I have the INTP aloofness in real life, but I wanted to spring this to liven things up, get people thinking, and maybe at the same time I was trying to make a statement, and this is a place where I could find an idea and suit it to the appropriate thread. Anyway, thank you for that advice. I'm saving it.
> 
> I know this was from someone else, but on number three I feel like you added the sometimes to the end and added the emphasis.
> 
> Okay, anyone who wants to can continue this criticizing business if need be, because the person who created this thread might not be happy with me.



Your welcome. Yeah, I'm just being my regular INFJ self, thinking of possible ulterior motives . INTPs, how I love you roud:. I hope my old INTP friend feels the same or felt the same.

Okay I gotta burn someone now.


----------



## Isuckatusernames

Prismatic Parafox said:


> As we can see here, the INTJ often resorts to questionable plans, since they lack the tact and charm to get their way otherwise.


Gosh another INTP I have to criticize. INTPs use their unique charm and Fe to attract and get their way. But their indifference and strong desire for independence (I guess from Ti) will result in self-sabotage.


----------



## EMWUZX

Isuckatusernames said:


> Gosh another INTP I have to criticize. INTPs use their unique charm and Fe to attract and get their way. But their indifference and strong desire for independence (I guess from Ti) will result in self-sabotage.


ZOMG, an INFJ! Let's poke it until it cries! It'll only take a couple of pokes...


----------



## Isuckatusernames

EMWUZX said:


> ZOMG, an INFJ! Let's poke it until it cries! It'll only take a couple of pokes...


You'll never follow through. You'll probably leave 1 poke short of making me cry because you have a new idea or whatever other reason you usually don't finish what you start.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Notice the avatar of a falling frog man. Believes in genetic mutants and has inferior Se. Typical of an Ni dom


----------



## ruskiix

Isuckatusernames said:


> You'll never follow through. You'll probably leave 1 poke short of making me cry because you have a new idea or whatever other reason you usually don't finish what you start.


This thread is beautiful.


----------



## SysterMatic

ruskiix said:


> This thread is beautiful.


You're beautiful  (<3)


----------



## EonsInTheNight

ENFP, your constant positivity is so inauthentic.


----------



## FX

INFP, there are more colors than black and more emotions than perpetual moodiness.

On Tapatalk; private and visitor messages may be accidentally ignored.


----------



## EonsInTheNight

INTP, you only say that because your the least likely to understand our emotions, or anybody else's for that matter. ;-]


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Feelings are irrelevant to truth


----------



## EonsInTheNight

INTP, your constant search for truth only leads you to the conclusion that there's no such thing and then you become nihilists.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Of course I am, the truth is often unfortunate.


----------



## Retsu

grandmaster yoda said:


> of course i am, the truth is often unfortunate.


istj...?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Retsu said:


> istj...?


There's a 99.9999% chance that I'm a fraud. Everyone is a fraud. I can only assume that this is the correct type.


----------



## Retsu

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> There's a 99.9999% chance that I'm a fraud. Everyone is a fraud. I can only assume that this is the correct type.


Ooh.  an undercover operation??


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Retsu said:


> Ooh.  an undercover operation??


"Would the real INTP's please stand up, please stand up, please stand up..." You never heard the song "Slim INTPs"? It's obvious. Since I'm unlikely to be an INTP due to the conspiracy. I have reverted to use of Occam's razor, I perform my duties therefore I can only conclude that I am ISTJ behind all of the lies.


----------



## FX

Oh, so now you're an ISTJ? Traitor.

...Ahem.

ISTJ, if you weren't so uptight about maintaining the rules, you might actually notice that you're being taken advantage of.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Prismatic Parafox said:


> Oh, so now you're an ISTJ? Traitor.
> 
> ...Ahem.
> 
> ISTJ, if you weren't so uptight about maintaining the rules, you might actually notice that you're being taken advantage of.


Now I'm unknown. You cannot offend an unknown.


----------



## krabkrab

(Just playing the "criticize the type above you" game here is it even legal to do this with unknown types oh well)

"Oh, you don't know your type? You probably just don't understand enough about MBTI."


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Maybe or maybe not. I bet you cannot answer that INTP.


----------



## Straystuff

Wow thank you ENFP, you are really bad at criticizing and it's a lovely trait to have


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Straystuff said:


> Wow thank you ENFP, you are really bad at criticizing and it's a lovely trait to have


lol!  good one, ENFJ, let me make an important distinction, it's not a trait, it's a skill! ...and you, dear friend, have got some work to do in this department if you ever want to reach this elusive and oh-so-lovely skill level of mine!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Compliments are not skills. They are one side to a sided coin. You are horrible and you are good.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Compliments are not skills. They are one side to a sided coin. You are horrible and you are good.


Thank you, dear INTP, for explaining my joke to me. The newly acquired understanding of the mechanics of my passive-aggressive meta-joke has rendered me enlightened and empowered.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> Thank you, dear INTP, for explaining my joke to me. The newly acquired understanding of the mechanics of my passive-aggressive meta-joke has rendered me enlightened and empowered.


You failed to acknowledge the other side of the coin yet again. The side in which you are not being sarcastic.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You failed to acknowledge the other side of the coin yet again. The side in which you are not being sarcastic.


You failed to recognize that I was criticizing an INTP compulsion to dissect everything.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> You failed to recognize that I was criticizing an INTP compulsion do dissect everything.


:frustrating: you don't exist anymore! *poof*


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> :frustrating: you don't exist anymore! *poof*


INTP, you don't make sense, please explain yourself. How did I frustrate you?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> INTP, you don't make sense, please explain yourself. How did I frustrate you?


I don't make sense? :crying:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I don't make sense? :crying:


oh... and they say INTPs don't have feelings. Come here, **virtual hug**.
Now explain, please explain how I frustrated you, i am dying t know! (not being sarcastic)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@_Grandmaster Yoda_,
You know, I just thought that maybe what is frustrating you is not the fact that I am only presenting one side of the coin, but the fact that if both sides are presented, then technically the sum is neutral, not negative.... on the other hand, it's meant to be interpreted by the other party as a negative  ... is it the "neither good, nor bad =/= criticism" that frustrated you?

In either case, here is a negative negative:

INTP, if you are going to cry over every illogical statement, you are going to die of dehydration. Grow a thicker skin!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> @_Grandmaster Yoda_,
> You know, I just thought that maybe what is frustrating you is not the fact that I am only presenting one side of the coin, but the fact that if both sides are presented, then technically the sum is neutral, not negative.... on the other hand, it's meant to be interpreted by the other party as a negative  ... is it the "neither good, nor bad =/= criticism" that frustrated you?
> 
> In either case, here is a negative negative:
> 
> INTP, if you are going to cry over every illogical statement, you are going to die of dehydration. Grow a thicker skin!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

INTP, train yourself to lose the fear of your own feels.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> INTP, train yourself to lose the fear of your own feels.


Why are you fearful of your own thoughts ENFP?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Why are you fearful of your own thoughts ENFP?


I admit, thinking about that question sends me straight into the state of paranoia, INTP... how can I answer something I don't understand? why would you think my thoughts make me fearful? You don't understand ENFP emotions very well, do you?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> I admit, thinking about that question sends me straight into the state of paranoia, INTP... how can I answer something I don't understand? why would you think my thoughts make me fearful? You don't understand ENFP emotions very well, do you?


Yes ENFP feelings are Fi feelings. Fi feelings are selfish feelings that don't care about Fe feelings. Fi users call Fe users fake. I never called a Te user fake, I just told them that they are wrong about everything. Terrible ENFP feelings are.


----------



## MrsAcidTea

Well, INTP, your Fe is inferior, so you just don't know how to act to other people. This must be frustrating, huh?


----------



## HeadInClouds

MrsAcidTea said:


> Well, INTP, your Fe is inferior, so you just don't know how to act to other people. This must be frustrating, huh?


Intj don't act like you know how to act around others any better. With all that criticism and judgement, you must feel like you're a god. .-.


----------



## MrsAcidTea

HeadInClouds said:


> Intj don't act like you know how to act around others any better. With all that criticism and judgement, you must feel like you're a god. .-.


xD To the most people I don't care but to close friends, it's true.
But it's funny to criticize INTPs~ 

And stop being too sensitive. You're wrong here. People will rip your feelings into pieces. ♥


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

MrsAcidTea said:


> Well, INTP, your Fe is inferior, so you just don't know how to act to other people. This must be frustrating, huh?


Yes people have irrational expectations like holding doors for them. I understand you must fall prey to this more than I do


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yes people have irrational expectations like holding doors for them. I understand you must fall prey to this more than I do


Talking about Fe, the most remarkable ability of an INTP is the skill to offend people without realizing that... Guess if that's funny or annoying...


----------



## Ghostsoul

tantomoriremotutti said:


> Talking about Fe, the most remarkable ability of an INTP is the skill to offend people without realizing that... Guess if that's funny or annoying...


Similar to how INTJ's can get offend without realizing it, their massive egos manage to turn insults into compliments, giving them further ego boosts.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Isfps can only paint or write poetry you won't be paid well until after you die


----------



## Navid

INTPs brag so much about being smart but none of it matters because they're to lazy to do anything with it.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

What the hell am I suppose to say to an "Unknown Personality" user? Get the hell out of here or find the courage to show your type...

Oh well ESTP... Damn it was easy, I would have watch the profile pic with the boxer... Surprise, surprise...


----------



## Navid

tantomoriremotutti said:


> What the hell am I suppose to say to an "Unknown Personality" user? Get the hell out of here or find the courage to show your type...
> 
> Oh well ESTP... Damn it was easy, I would have watch the profile pic with the boxer... Surprise, surprise...



sorry, as soon as I posted I realized I had "unknown personality" lol


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@tantomoriremotutti
INTJs, all super-powerful genies, who bury their heads in the sand like ostriches, at a mere mention of "SURPRISE!" 

@_Navid_
ESTP, gets bored easily and eats crickets or ISFPs for entertainment or breakfast.


----------



## Navid

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> @tantomoriremotutti
> INTJs, all super-powerful genies, who bury their heads in the sand like ostriches, at a mere mention of "SURPRISE!"
> 
> @_Navid_
> ESTP, gets bored easily and eats crickets or ISFPs for entertainment or breakfast.


ENFPs, even when you try to be mean you're cute lol


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ESTPs, being all they can be & aspiring to retain the motor pool from being taken over by ISTPs.


----------



## Luna Lovegood

Stop gazing at stars and find your personality type, you goddamn grasshopper.


----------



## HeadInClouds

Luna Lovegood said:


> Stop gazing at stars and find your personality type, you goddamn grasshopper.


Don't worry. It wasn't a personal attack on you that they haven't picked a type. Don't get defensive either.


----------



## Thepe

Hm, I have only gotten to know one INFP so I don't think I can properly criticise your type but here's what I know:

As I was getting to know this INFP I noticed that she would avoid conflict and I could tell when she would suppress her own opinion and just tag along with what the majority chose. I would've like to hear more of her opinions because she seemed like an open-minded and creative person. The biggest thing that miffed me though was how she dealt with our relationship. After spending a considerable amount of time with her I started seeing her as a good friend and she saw me as one too. We had to part eventually and she told me to keep in touch or she'd "find me and strangle me". When I did try to get in touch, however, I noticed she just closed up very considerably and unexpectedly. 


To sum it up:
1) Hides opinions to avoid conflict
2) Not very good at maintaining close friendships


----------



## Luna Lovegood

I'm so sorry i was making a username-based pun i'm so sorry


----------



## Luna Lovegood

(Also, that was supposed to be in all-caps. Sorry. Sorry. Anyway, I shouldn't have used 'goddamn'. It just seemed inadequate without a cuss word, and stronger ones would no doubt feel like a decided personal insult. Sorry.)


----------



## HeadInClouds

Luna Lovegood said:


> I'm so sorry i was making a username-based pun i'm so sorry


It wasn't insulting! I didn't mean to make you feel bad. Omg. I'm sorry!

Maybe we both need to stop taking things personal.


----------



## westlose

I really love INFPs, but I wonder why you have no energy, motivation and drive. It's like the world is overwhelming you. Stop hiding, stand up for yourself !
You have a strong value system and a good vision of how the world should be. Don't give up !


----------



## Aert

Sheesh stop trying to rescue that baby when it's with its mum. Not everyone needs to be rescued.


----------



## Luna Lovegood

Which baby?

_This_ baby?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

INFP, longs to be rescued from reality! A good book would do, or better yet enlist an ESFJ as a warm security blanket and/or a willing and able ambassador to the scary, cruel, miserable outside world.


----------



## xNyx

Oh please stop. You're not helping anyone.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

Luna Lovegood said:


> The world needs you and your broad grasp of the world, INTP! Go and... you're trying to bring to life _Pokemon cards_?


Better if he try to bring back to life some INFPs... So many suicides...


----------



## Straystuff

Chances are 99% of them are an INTJ's fault: "I wasn't mean to that INFP, I was just being honest!!" 

Ah, people skills


----------



## SysterMatic

Too spontaneous. You can't just say everything you have in your head and go crying and all... Gawd.


----------



## Straystuff

Pot calling the kettle black


----------



## SysterMatic

Fake with many people. Difficult to relate in a deep way with you for those who require to be treated in a different way from everyone else.


----------



## Crome

This pot clearly needs a mirror.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ENFP, a stable working environment you must get used to.


----------



## Sempiturtle

Tidy your room. It's a mess.


----------



## Crome

INTP, you must... Hey!! I'm talking to you! Stop daydreaming!!

Edit: Don't you have a hall to monitor, ISTJ?


----------



## Sempiturtle

Crome said:


> INTP, you must... Hey!! I'm talking to you! Stop daydreaming!!


Haha. Fail. Happens quite a lot, aye?


----------



## Straystuff

Ah, ISTJ's. I've met rocks more creative than some of you guys.


----------



## Deejaz

How many times do you have to repeat your mistakes to learn your lesson? Or are you constantly blinded by your feelings? Quite insane. 


(Tapatalking)


----------



## SysterMatic

Well you can do what you do better if you switch into us? <3


----------



## Sempiturtle

Straystuff said:


> Ah, ISTJ's. I've met rocks more creative than some of you guys.


Must've been one hell of a talented rock. =3


----------



## Straystuff

Sempiturtle said:


> Must've been one hell of a talented rock. =3


Hahaha yes, I was impressed!


----------



## The Hatter

Straystuff said:


> Hahaha yes, I was impressed!


ENFJs can actually find a praise for a rotten apple, is that really a surprise?


----------



## desinys

Great plans, great words, huge amount of potential, people who support you... You have it all and you still get nothing done. You should change your explanation from "I'm just being chill" to "I'm just being stupid" cause at least then you wouldn't be a liar.


----------



## The Hatter

My explanation was actually "I can push it to the last minute and still hand in a work with twice the quality of yours, so why not flaunt it?"

However, don't worry. I totally understand your perfectly reasonable jealousy.
I'll be jealous of myself too, really.


----------



## desinys

Wow you must be a genius, I've never heard of anyone who can get better than _the best_. I guess I just need to accept that whatever ENTPs do is extraordinary, not necessarily because of the quality of the work, but because they did it. Oh wait... Or maybe that's just the way you see it.

However, don't worry. I totally understand your subjectivity: after all, repression is a perfectly natural response to constant failure. Nobody likes to admit it, so you just don't. How easy life must be for you, congrats!


----------



## Retsu

So how's being evil treating you? Have you achieved world domination yet? No? Oh, that is a shame dear. Eat your chips.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

11thNight said:


> I suppose lists would only remind you of all the things you didn't accomplish...


False. I have flow chart in my brain


----------



## 11thNight

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> False. I have flow chart in my brain


I don't even want to imagine what a Ne-based flow chart would be like. *shudder*


----------



## The Hatter

11thNight said:


> I don't even want to imagine what a Ne-based flow chart would be like. *shudder*


Yet, you already did.
Inaccurate as usual, INFJ.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Shut up. You don't know everything. I do.


----------



## westlose

Nope, you don't know how to act in the concrete world yet.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

You know, most people who are diagnosed as ENFJs took the test while they were drunk.


----------



## Sempiturtle

Stick to one subject. It's annoying.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

You guys make the best serial killers.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

You make the worst, salesmen.


----------



## Megas

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You make the worst*,* salesmen.


Comma splice. INTP, learn how to grammar.


----------



## smooooth

ENTP, you guys need to learn time management! Hey, better late than never!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

One word: Sheeple.


----------



## smooooth

Thinks there are 48 hours in a day.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Thinks hours are represent the foundation of life


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Thinks life revolves around him.


----------



## The Hatter

Intelligent enough to self-insult. *claps*


----------



## EMWUZX

The awesomeness!!! It's blinding!!! Noooooooooooo...


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Just plain annoying.


----------



## Max

Is everyone here an NT?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

You ask if everyone is an NT when you know very well that you yourself aren't.


----------



## Max

Xahhakatar said:


> You ask if everyone is an NT when you know very well that you yourself aren't.


Yeah and I'm proud not to be. Nothing wrong with NTs but variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Jealous of NTs because he's not as smart as they are.


----------



## Max

Xahhakatar said:


> Jealous of NTs because he's not as smart as they are.


Having ideas, visions and logic systems doesn't mean you know everything.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Doesn't even come up with his own ideas.


----------



## Max

Xahhakatar said:


> Doesn't even come up with his own ideas.


Yeah I do. It's called Inferior Ni. It just doesn't happen that often.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Doesn't know how to relax.


----------



## Sempiturtle

Stop thinking and clean your environment.


----------



## The Hatter

Sempiturtle said:


> Stop thinking and clean your environment.



Stop cleaning and think about your environment.


----------



## Vincent Trujillo

The Hatter said:


> Stop cleaning and think about your environment.


Stop entertaining bullshit possibilities, work with what works. See what IS, not all the COULD BE's.


----------



## Trademark

Literal Mind


----------



## The Hatter

Jakenpoi said:


> Literal Mind


You say it as though it's an insult.


----------



## Trademark

The Hatter said:


> You say it as though it's an insult.


Sensitive Mind


----------



## an absurd man

Special snowflake


----------



## Sempiturtle

Boring.


----------



## Max

You're fired!!!


----------



## EMWUZX

Your intuition is far too low to generate effective criticisms.


----------



## Max

EMWUZX said:


> Your intuition is far too low to generate effective criticisms.


Effectiveness is not a bunch of what ifs or a fluffy turtle bouncing off a wall.


----------



## smooooth

Hey, you should ease up a bit because it's not worth it to keep attempting to control others.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Take a break, the extra 45 minutes you spent after work went unseen by your coworkers and your employer


----------



## knife

Your head's in the clouds, quit thinking so much ...


----------



## smooooth

Give it a rest, I still remember when you showed up in a clown suit to prom. I thought I reminded you it was a casual setting.

^^ for Yoda

Entp I thought I warned you before to crawl before you walk, but no you always want to start running first.


----------



## knife

Order? What is this "order" you're talking about? Pfft


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Intuitive connections? Humans live according to passion? No categorical imperative? You don't know anything? What if the world doesn't exist? 
Can you not respect rational dominance in humans ENTP?


----------



## Sempiturtle

Lmao. So many questions from different subjects. Stick to one thing.


----------



## Trademark

You can't control everything.


----------



## smooooth

You know, if you keep holding grudges over small matters your high blood pressure will be a major factor soon enough.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

There's more to life than just working.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

There's so much more to thinking than thinking.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Other people's opinions matter. It's not all about you. At least that's what my social skills teacher keeps telling me.


----------



## Highway Nights

Results and reality aren't always going to match up perfectly with the theoretical. I don't care if this "isn't supposed to happen" because it's happening.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Stop being so evil.


----------



## Laylaw

Why are you criticising everyone? They are humans too, let them do things their own way.


----------



## Trademark

Too soft to criticize people.


----------



## Jenko

Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar INFJ, sometimes things don't have to have deep meanings.


----------



## StarFollowed

Can be fake/moody.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ENFP: Too gullible


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Unknown type, Y U NO KNOW?


----------



## diamond_mouth

Can be too paranoid at times.


----------



## The Hatter

diamond_mouth said:


> Can be too paranoid at times.


I have no complains, you may carry on being a manifest of absolute perfection.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Lacking a sense of logical consistency.


----------



## Fatman

Dear INFP.If I have ruined your apartment,don't take it personally.I just don't care.


----------



## Trademark

You're fat, man...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

You have too much interest in different cultures


----------



## FX

You say that as if it's a bad thing. 

On Tapatalk; private and visitor messages may be accidentally ignored.


----------



## Crome

You should probably let go of your grudge against humanity, INTP.


----------



## Fatman

Well look whose talking..superman has come to save the day...you should stop watching Happy ending movies..life is filled with many possibilities


----------



## Highway Nights

Nerrrrrrrrrd


----------



## The Hatter

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> Nerrrrrrrrrd


Self-insult is never a thing to be proud of, ENTJ.


----------



## Noir

ENTP's have great potential, but you should be serious more often and let go of all the trolling crap.


----------



## Fatman

together ,we can rule the world.


----------



## Morfy

lel the thought of an INTP ruling anything cracks me up


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Hmm now only if you helped the world in some way


----------



## Megas

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Hmm now only if you helped the world in some way


You're one to talk.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Megas said:


> You're one to talk.


Well at least I'm not inventing garbage and polluting the world.


----------



## Retsu

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Well at least I'm not inventing garbage and polluting the world.


We know, Petey.

Eat your chips.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Retsu said:


> We know, Petey.
> 
> Eat your chips.


You're not still not my mother *crosses arms*


----------



## Retsu

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You're not still not my mother *crosses arms*


I'm an ISFJ and so it is my civic duty to take care of you all.

The pressure is getting to me. You are terrible children and I did not ask for this burden.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Retsu said:


> I'm an ISFJ and so it is my civic duty to take care of you all.
> 
> The pressure is getting to me. You are terrible children and I did not ask for this burden.


Hmm..perhaps you should take a rest, read a book maybe. Hmm..here's a nice one entitled "why you should be more selfish".


----------



## Retsu

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Hmm..perhaps you should take a rest, read a book maybe. Hmm..here's a nice one entitled "why you should be more selfish".


I can't read a book, I'm at my wedding.

To my new bike.


----------



## Highway Nights

I have no idea what's going on here, so I'm just going to continue with the point of the thread.
Thank you ISFJ for remembering to turn off all the lights before you leave the house, for never forgetting my birthday, and for remembering to feed the cat at the right time everyday so they don't get mad and drop a turd on my bed. And thank you for nagging me about it constantly as if one light is going to make a difference or as if my cat will throw a tantrum if I am one minute late with their meal.


----------



## nichya

proves that you have never met one. Perhaps because you never leave your home INTP.



Xahhakatar said:


> You're not an INFJ. INFJs are too awesome to exist in real life.


----------



## Playful Proxy

nichya said:


> proves that you have never met one. Perhaps because you never leave your home INTP.


You're known for needlessly searching for meaning in things, tell me what the hell this guy is saying: 


Jakenpoi said:


> You're out of vision distinguishing me through the lucid depths. Raise your feet onward and get drown inside the eternal mystery.


----------



## Max

INFP and ENTP sitting in a tree..
D E B A T I N G!
First comes an argument,
Second comes agreement
Third comes permanent incompitence


----------



## nichya

Playful Proxy said:


> You're known for needlessly searching for meaning in things, tell me what the hell this guy is saying:


I think it is just his random Ni blabber with the universe?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

INFPs are always on the bottom in bed. At least they like it that way.


----------



## nichya

How did you decide the personality of your blow up doll again? ) 



Xahhakatar said:


> INFPs are always on the bottom in bed. At least they like it that way.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Why are you even trying to get a lover when you're just a hopeless romantic?


----------



## Highway Nights

Why are you guys so pretentious?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> Why are you guys so pretentious?


asks the ENTJ - the meekest, humblest, most peace-loving and democratic of MBTI types


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Yeah, there would be more peace if you'd shut up.


----------



## nichya

Now you know how I feel about the new star wars movie.



Xahhakatar said:


> Yeah, there would be more peace if you'd shut up.


----------



## Playful Proxy

Feel? Seems to be all you people can do. That's why you don't like it.


----------



## Jenko

And you? You don't like it because you've already moved on to another interest? until the debut ENTP already hated and loved the new unreleased movie about 5 times.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Wow, that sounds like me. Maybe I really am an ENTP. Nah, I just have Aspergers, although there isn't much of a difference.


----------



## Max

Xahhakatar said:


> Wow, that sounds like me. Maybe I really am an ENTP. Nah, I just have Aspergers, although there isn't much of a difference.


Aspergers is just a trick of the mind. You don't labelled because you're a bit odd. I'm loco and I don't care.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

You don't know how it feels to actually be crazy. You just act that way for attention.


----------



## Max

Xahhakatar said:


> You don't know how it feels to actually be crazy. You just act that way for attention.


Neither do you. Let's face it, we're thinking types. We don't feel emotions xD


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Maybe _you_ don't.


----------



## Max

Xahhakatar said:


> Maybe _you_ don't.


C'mon. I have tertiary feelings and you have inferior feelings xD


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I don't know about that, but I know that douchebags like you make me feel inferior.


----------



## ae1905

why do ENTPs follow INTPs around like annoying little bros?

little guy, you've got so many hair-brained ideas, I recommend the Bic disposable razor--$1.29 each, but for you, $5.19 for a bag of five--you'll need each and every one to clear your head


----------



## Retsu

I NOW HAVE 0.03% OF FORUM POSTS I'D JUST LIKE TO THANK @ae1905 FOR COMING BACK
And INTPs are our inferior cousins. lelelele <3


----------



## ae1905

Retsu said:


> I NOW HAVE 0.03% OF FORUM POSTS I'D JUST LIKE TO THANK @_ae1905_ FOR COMING BACK
> And INTPs are our inferior cousins. lelelele <3


I'm glad I came back and got to meet your new Ti(ts)...they are, indeed, superior


----------



## Retsu

ae1905 said:


> I'm glad I came back and got to meet your new Ti(ts)...they are, indeed, superior


Ain't no arguing with these puppies.


----------



## ae1905

Retsu said:


> Ain't no arguing with these puppies.


woof, woof! 

*with lots of tail wagging and salivating* :laughing:


----------



## Retsu

ae1905 said:


> woof, woof!
> 
> *with lots of tail wagging and salivating* :laughing:











m8.


----------



## Roman Empire

Fix my car.


----------



## nichya

apa said:


> Fix my car.


Can't get it running with imaginations?


----------



## ae1905

funny coming from someone who Fi-lls her tank with tears--how many miles do you get per drop, INFP?


----------



## Roman Empire

nichya said:


> Can't get it running with imaginations?


I have no car, the car was a part of my imagination. Fool.


----------



## nichya

apa said:


> I have no car, the car was a part of my imagination. Fool.


If only your imaginations weren't as needy as you are, the broken car dreamer.


----------



## ae1905

apa said:


> I have no car, the car was a part of my imagination. Fool.


imaginary cars, ENFP?...no wonder you guys get nowhere fast


----------



## Roman Empire

ae1905 said:


> imaginary cars, ENFP?...no wonder you guys get nowhere fast


I can't take you guys seriously, one of you are a crying pussy, the other has one as avatar picture.


----------



## nichya

ae1905 said:


> imaginary cars, ENFP?...no wonder you guys get nowhere fast


And you are often late because tying your shoes take forever?


----------



## nichya

apa said:


> I can't take you guys seriously, one of you are a crying pussy, the other has one as avatar picture.


Can you take anything seriously though?


----------



## Trademark

Dreams don't do come true...


----------



## ae1905

apa said:


> I can't take you guys seriously, one of you are a crying pussy, the other has one as avatar picture.


ENFP can't be serious?...your candor is refreshing, ENFP, but you're supposed to criticize _us_, remember?

that short attention span is a bitch, isn't it?


----------



## nichya

Jakenpoi said:


> Dreams don't do come true...


Oh we are all aware you are put in the dreamer basket by mistake.


----------



## ae1905

nichya said:


> And you are often late because tying your shoes take forever?


are you often late cuz the very thought of tying up shoes makes you sad?


----------



## nichya

ae1905 said:


> are you often late cuz the very thought of tying up shoes makes you sad?


Is that the picture of your pet that you forgot to feed for a couple of months?


----------



## FX

Of course you would, INFP. I swear, you have the strangest kinds of pets.

On Tapatalk; private and visitor messages may be accidentally ignored.


----------



## Trademark

Uncharismatic paranoid fox


----------



## FX

Is that the best you can do, INFJ? Seriously, you guys are terrible at criticizing people. You're too nice.


----------



## Trademark

huh? what are you sayin'? What does the fox say?


----------



## FX

Jakenpoi said:


> huh? what are you sayin'? What does the fox say?
> 
> * *


I hate that song. I should have expected no less from an INFJ to have such awful taste in music. After all, your taste is basically just everyone else's taste. =3


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Prismatic Parafox said:


> Seriously, you guys are terrible at criticizing people. You're too nice.


Oh, yeah !! If I understood the functions better, I would lay into you so hard I would make you cry. 

uuuuuummmm What does MBTI stand for anyway?


----------



## Stavrogin

Prismatic Parafox said:


> I hate that song. I should have expected no less from an INFJ to have such awful taste in music. After all, your taste is basically just everyone else's taste. =3


At least we get hugs, and you know what? People want to hug us!


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Stavrogin said:


> At least we get hugs, and you know what? People want to hug us!


**one million naked hugs**


----------



## Luna Lovegood

WHAT ARE YOU DOING? INFP, NO! Go to your room!


----------



## Morfy

You're not everyone's mum, ENFJ! :<
*Slams door*


----------



## Luna Lovegood

But you're everyone's children, INFPs. :>


----------



## Retsu

Luna, you've grown into an ENFJ!


----------



## Grandalf

Luna Lovegood said:


> But you're everyone's children, INFPs. :>



you're everyone's bitch enfj

Fe= faker extraordinaire


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

You have no sense of humor.


----------



## Max

You have no life.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Being graceful doesn't make you better than everybody.


----------



## Max

Making everything into a theory doesn't make you smart.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

It's better to be wise than smart.


----------



## Max

Xahhakatar said:


> It's better to be wise than smart.


Ideas don't make you smart.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

At least they make me original.


----------



## Calisex

Sup brah, keep up the great work. Help as many people as you can.


----------



## EonsInTheNight

INFJ, be honest, you are just as depressive as us.


----------



## nichya

Jakenpoi said:


> Fan-made fiction, is that what you're going to do


How is it possible that you have Fi much over your Fe? INFJ you are confused. Surprise surprise and INFJ is confused.


----------



## EonsInTheNight

nichya said:


> How is it possible that you have Fi much over your Fe? INFJ you are confused. Surprise surprise and INFJ is confused.


hey, I was in line

Anyway, INFP, have a glass of whine.


----------



## nichya

bobnickmad said:


> hey, I was in line
> 
> Anyway, INFP, have a glass of whine.


Misery loves company, wanna join? ;D


----------



## Max

nichya said:


> Misery loves company, wanna join? ;D


Of course. 

INFP, don't cry,
I am here,


----------



## Grandalf

to DO her??


----------



## Max

JA Grey said:


> to DO her??


Something which takes you months of careful planning to even consider?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I'm sure it seems that way for someone as spontaneous as you.


----------



## Grandalf

Wontly said:


> Something which takes you months of careful planning to even consider?


Surprised you even KNOW the word "planning"


----------



## Max

JA Grey said:


> Surprised you even KNOW the word "planning"


"Planning is closely associated with the Ni function. It is commonly used by Ni-doms to justify their takeover bids."

-Wontlypedia, pg 52 para 6.


----------



## Grandalf

Wontlypedia is not connected to reality


----------



## Max

JA Grey said:


> Wontlypedia is not connected to reality


Says the INTJ, who has Ni-Te as their main functions )


----------



## Judson Joist

ESTPs are overly competitive, irrationally exuberant, and are loud-mouth braggarts.

Yeah, I'm basing that on the textbook stereotype. Kudos if you get the "loud-mouth braggart" bit. If you're an ESTP, you probably get it, because it pertains to one of the greatest fictional ESTPs of all time.


----------



## Max

Judson Joist said:


> ESTPs are overly competitive, irrationally exuberant, and are loud-mouth braggarts.
> 
> Yeah, I'm basing that on the textbook stereotype. Kudos if you get the "loud-mouth braggart" bit. If you're an ESTP, you probably get it, because it pertains to one of the greatest fictional ESTPs of all time.


Only the immature ones who don't know how to use Se-Ti in an effective way are. You can't base the ESTP stereotype off Charlie Harper or Bart Simpson. Or The Joker. They're all fictional and not half as epic as I am xP 

INTJs, I secretly like you guise. When you're not being anal and prejudgmental to those around you and caught up in your own little bubble


----------



## Judson Joist

Wontly said:


> You can't base the ESTP stereotype off Charlie Harper, Bart Simpson, or The Joker.


But I *can* base it off Bruce Campbell (real-life ESTP) and his best-known character, Ash Williams (ESTP as per 'Army of Darkness').



> INTJs - I secretly like you guys.


Awh, shucks!
roud:


----------



## nichya

Judson Joist said:


> But I *can* base it off Bruce Campbell (real-life ESTP) and his best-known character, Ash Williams (ESTP as per 'Army of Darkness').
> 
> 
> Awh, shucks!
> roud:


All my ever fav.fictional characters are INTJs. Your real life versions disappoint me.


----------



## an absurd man

When _doesn't_ real life disappoint you, INFP?


----------



## nichya

an absurd man said:


> When _doesn't_ real life disappoint you, INFP?


:'(


----------



## Trademark

@[highlight]an absurd man[/highlight] Absurdity is always worst, I think.


----------



## Max

SigmaEffectual said:


> I don't have a car! I have a CBR250, jokes on you!


I was gonna say bike, but I didn't wanna be stereotypical...


----------



## SigmaEffectual

Wontly said:


> I stole your car.



But I reallllly like the '69 Camaro, and if I had one I'd cry if it was stolen. Mostly because the average auction price is equal to my life savings.


----------



## Max

SigmaEffectual said:


> But I reallllly like the '69 Camaro, and if I had one I'd cry if it was stolen. Mostly because the average auction price is equal to my life savings.


*Steals Camaro* Vroom! I adore Camaros.


----------



## SigmaEffectual

Wontly said:


> *Steals Camaro* Vroom! I adore Camaros.


They were so nice up until 1993, nowadays they just look like Chargers and Mustangs.


----------



## Max

SigmaEffectual said:


> They were so nice up until 1993, nowadays they just look like Chargers and Mustangs.


I know. I was referring to the old ones.


----------



## SigmaEffectual

Wontly said:


> I know. I was referring to the old ones.


Indeed, if I had to buy a new car, it'd be the SRT Hellcat Charger. 700 HP out of the factory? Fuck yeah.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

hey you, adrenaline junkies, stay on topic, would ya?


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> hey you, adrenaline junkies, stay on topic, would ya?


Go find world peace elsewhere. Unicorn hippy :3


----------



## SigmaEffectual

Wontly said:


> Go find world peace elsewhere. Unicorn hippy :3


I forgot to criticize you, but you're cool as fuck, so instead I'll send you a friend request.


----------



## Max

SigmaEffectual said:


> I forgot to criticize you, but you're cool as fuck, so instead I'll send you a friend request.


And I will accept it when I go onto the computer :3


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontly said:


> Go find world peace elsewhere. Unicorn hippy :3


OMG! Forget world peace, witnessing xSTP bromance in the criticize thread is too precious! ;D


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> OMG! Forget world peace, witnessing xSTP bromance in the criticize thread is too precious! ;D


Too bad your Si and Se are low enough for you to forget your camerainnit?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontly said:


> Too bad your Si and Se are low enough for you to forget your camerainnit?


Yeah, but we hippies don't believe in cameras! Enjoy the moment!! Can't believe I am preaching it to a bunch of Se users! )


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> Yeah, but we hippies don't believe in cameras! Enjoy the moment!! Can't believe I am preaching it to a bunch of Se users! )


Oh yeah. Your mind is a camera, like that old Kodak ad. I have a bad memory and I still remember that better than you, Hippiekins


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontly said:


> Oh yeah. Your mind is a camera, like that old Kodak ad. I have a bad memory and I still remember that better than you, Hippiekins


Yeah? What's your point?  As a type, ENFPs hardly can be criticized for having no memory?
Where is that advertised Ti of yours? Such an ESFP!!


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> Yeah? What's your point?  As a type, ENFPs hardly can be criticized for having no memory?


An ESTP can calculate your flaws faster than a fat kid running to an ice cream truck :3


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontly said:


> An ESTP can calculate your flaws faster than a fat kid running to an ice cream truck :3


LOL!  With all due respect that fat kid of yours has physical limitations.... and even if he does roll smoothly in the direction of the truck, that doesn't make you an ESTP  cause your statement is not a criticism of my type... I see Fi not Ti!  

P.S.: A fat kid running to an ice cream truck, will get there sooner than an ESFP posts a pointed ESTP-style criticism. ))


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> LOL!  With all due respect that fat kid of yours has physical limitations.... and even if he does roll smoothly in the direction of the truck, that doesn't make you an ESTP  cause your statement is not a criticism of my type... I see Fi not Ti!
> 
> P.S.: A fat kid running to an ice cream truck, will get there sooner than an ESFP posts a pointed ESTP-style criticism. ))


Where do you see Fi?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontly said:


> Where do you see Fi?


"your flaws" -- personal attack, irrelevant to topic at hand.


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> "your flaws" -- personal attack, irrelevant to topic at hand.


Ti. Everyone says I have Ti. I have a personal logic system y'know?


----------



## nichya

Striving said:


> Stop with the hipsterdom, it tingles my J.


Sorry not the droids you have been looking for, that should be the ISFPs but you are not very talented at spotting Se I see.


----------



## Retsu

Jakenpoi said:


> @Retsu you are seem afraid to unviel your true colors...​


​*unveil
@nichya At least ISFPs are hipster about things that are real.


----------



## Megas

nichya said:


> Kind of like a lighter version of INFP


"New from NF: INFP Lite. Find one in a store near you."


----------



## Trademark

Chubby pointing on me like you're about to steal my sausage and hotdog. What a glutton! Hungry? Steal a junk foods in a store near you.


----------



## Megas

Too nice to criticize my type so you criticize my avatar instead. Show Costanza some respect, sonny boy!


----------



## Apple Pine

Mega, check your table


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

You're not always right.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

You're not always wrong.


----------



## nichya

stargazing grasshopper said:


> You're not always wrong.


unknown personality, Fe much?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

An image is worth a thousand words.










Funny coincidence of INFP's function stacking = FIST, might be useful to develop that Te LOL.


----------



## nichya

stargazing grasshopper said:


> An image is worth a thousand words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny coincidence of INFP's function stacking = FIST, might be useful to develop that Te LOL.


Beep*


----------



## SysterMatic

"thiz iz me plz return to your business instead of wasting times thinking about how the world should be because we don't care *beep*"


----------



## nichya

Inver said:


> "thiz iz me plz return to your business instead of wasting times thinking about how the world should be because we don't care *beep*"


play-pretending work?


----------



## GoosePeelings

Are you sugar high?
Edit:// Why are you so moody?


----------



## smooooth

Watch it now, a one track mindset can end in disaster.


----------



## Trademark

You are not smooth, you are slimy with rough face


----------



## nichya

Jakenpoi said:


> You are not smooth, you are slimy with rough face


Only an INFJ would make up a socionics such as EEI because it is never enough rare for him.


----------



## Retsu

nichya said:


> Only an INFJ would make up a socionics such as EEI because it is never enough rare for him.


Double the ethics!!


----------



## nichya

Retsu said:


> Double the ethics!!


That is called an INFP


----------



## Retsu

nichya said:


> That is called an INFP


It is close enough


----------



## Max

OhDarling said:


> INTP...Absolutely no organization skills.


I have to say that I adore your username. Cute name for a dictator.


----------



## Bash

nichya said:


> <.< >.>


; )


----------



## OhDarling

Wontly said:


> I have to say that I adore your username. Cute name for a dictator.


That would be ENTJ, actually.


----------



## Max

OhDarling said:


> That would be ENTJ, actually.


ESTJ, ENTJ. Both dictators. ENTJs in the office, ESTJs elsewhere. Learn to have some fun once in a while...


----------



## OhDarling

Wontly said:


> ESTJ, ENTJ. Both dictators. ENTJs in the office, ESTJs elsewhere. Learn to have some fun once in a while...


Stop having fun!


----------



## Max

OhDarling said:


> Stop having fun!


Why should I be as miserable as you are? ;D


----------



## OhDarling

Miserable? Nah. The word you're looking for is " responsible".


----------



## Trademark

Oh my darling, come and get me.







I know you can't as usual.


----------



## Highway Nights

Tinfoil hats are not an attractive accessory.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Neither are melted brains.

Stick to micromanaging the minions & leave the meaningful responsibilities to the real guardians.


----------



## Retsu

I can't criticise NOTHING!


----------



## nichya

Retsu said:


> I can't criticise NOTHING!


Yes, you just need the orders and fulfill them.


----------



## Bmoss

Hey, we talked before.


----------



## nichya

Bmoss said:


> Hey, we talked before.


aww I can't criticize a teacup INFJ who remembers me  He has not even turned evil yet ;D


----------



## Bmoss

Haha, I will destroy you with my mind:angry::angry: I can't criticize you either lol, nobody actually


----------



## Bmoss

INFPs are awsome, I just don't like ISTJs, my sister is one and when I try to talk to her, she is like automatically annoyed and is mean =/, that's the only type I don't like, I love her tho, when we do talk it's great while it lasts


----------



## B3LIAL

You'll sit there the rest of your life knowing you could help others but you wont actually get off your ass and do it. Will you?


----------



## Retsu

Bmoss said:


> INFPs are awsome, I just don't like ISTJs, my sister is one and when I try to talk to her, she is like automatically annoyed and is mean =/, that's the only type I don't like, I love her tho, when we do talk it's great while it lasts


OH MY GOD YOU'RE SO INCOMPETENT I'M ANNOYED ALREADY
As an INFJ, have you reached your special snowflake quota? @B3LIAL tidy your room


----------



## Noir

Retsu said:


> OH MY GOD YOU'RE SO INCOMPETENT I'M ANNOYED ALREADY
> As an INFJ, have you reached your special snowflake quota? @B3LIAL tidy your room


Everyone hates ISTJ's so much that criticizing you any further should be considered a crime.


----------



## Retsu

Noir said:


> Everyone hates ISTJ's so much that criticizing you any further should be considered a crime.


I'm not going to criticise, that's hilarious. 
We're like ESTJs but more spineless!


----------



## Golden Rose

Retsu said:


> Wait a second you're calling me Rutse so you're from the iHC era... Is that you Hotaru/Karma? I can't keep up with your name changes :'(


I have another coming up soon so duck duck goose.
But they're all variations of hotes anyway so that would be easier and more straightforward


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I hope the world breaks you as much as it broke me.


----------



## hyenac

Xahhakatar said:


> I hope the world breaks you as much as it broke me.


Capricious as usual, ENFP?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Can't handle emotion?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Isn't ENFP type 5 a contradiction in terms?


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> Isn't ENFP type 5 a contradiction in terms?


Oh look, a rainbow fluffy unicorn


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontly said:


> Oh look, a rainbow fluffy unicorn


Isn't that just like you, ESTP, using "fluffy" as an "f" word! :laughing:


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> Isn't that just like you, ESTP, using "fluffy" as an "f" word! :laughing:


Says the extroverted nutjob furry peanut.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontly said:


> Says the extroverted nutjob furry peanut.


you seem to have gotten so carried away on your Se-high, ESTP, you forgot to actually "say" whatever it is you were going to say!


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> you seem to have gotten so carried away on your Se-high, ESTP, you forgot to actually "say" whatever it is you were going to say!


It took me thirteen minutes to poop. Beat that, ENFP.


----------



## ruskiix

Wontly said:


> It took me thirteen minutes to poop. Beat that, ENFP.


I love your icon. But. .. Isn't Mike a total ISTJ? How the hell does an ESTP like an ISTJ? I thought you guys were deathly allergic to commitment and duty.

Also, ENFP 5 isn't a contradiction, it's a dream combination.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Everybody thinks the second coming will be an INFJ. They're wrong. I am a type 5 (leaning slightly more towards 5w4) ENFP, and here I ****ing am. I believe in unicorns, and I can justify their existence by saying that they're made of gravitons and cannot be perceived in our dimension.


----------



## ruskiix

Xahhakatar said:


> Everybody thinks the second coming will be an INFJ. They're wrong. I am a type 5 (leaning slightly more towards 5w4) ENFP, and here I ****ing am. I believe in unicorns, and I can justify their existence by saying that they're made of gravitons and cannot be perceived in our dimension.


Man, I don't even have something negative to say to a type 5 ENFP.


----------



## Grandalf

ruskiix said:


> Man, I don't even have something negative to say to a type 5 ENFP.


Fe doesn't let you due to "harmony"


----------



## ruskiix

JA Grey said:


> Fe doesn't let you due to "harmony"


You clearly don't know any INFJ 1s. INTJs don't have a monopoly on honesty.


----------



## Max

ruskiix said:


> I love your icon. But. .. Isn't Mike a total ISTJ? How the hell does an ESTP like an ISTJ? I thought you guys were deathly allergic to commitment and duty.
> 
> Also, ENFP 5 isn't a contradiction, it's a dream combination.


Because he is cool, and has a gun.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@Russkix: INFJ, Type 1 makes an awesome honest doctor.  "I am ambivalent about telling you the truth, because the second I tell you how much time you have left to live, you will have a second heart attack and throw off my Ni prediction."


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> @Russkix: INFJ, Type 1 makes an awesome honest doctor.  "I am ambivalent about telling you the truth, because the second I tell you how much time you have left to live, you will have a second heart attack and throw off my Ni prediction."


Oh look, a wild ENFP high on Te.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontly said:


> Oh look, a wild ENFP high on Te.


Why thank you, ESTP! Two compliments in one sentence! I am afraid the INFJ type 1 doc here regrets to inform you that you've got a case of uncontrollable Fe.


----------



## BroNerd

*shows ENFP shiny object* Under my spell!!


----------



## Grandalf

BroNerd said:


> *shows ENFP shiny object* Under my spell!!


Te and Fi will never fall to Fe's social conformity and manipulation.


----------



## nichya

JA Grey said:


> Te and Fi will never fall to Fe's social conformity and manipulation.


You guys would be so cute if you didn't let your Te override your Fi.


----------



## Grandalf

nichya said:


> You guys would be so cute if you didn't let your Te override your Fi.


You'd be so cute if your Te wasn't repressed. Must really bug ya using objective data, huh? :tongue:


----------



## Trademark

Disassemble the lego.


----------



## ruskiix

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> @_Russki_x: INFJ, Type 1 makes an awesome honest doctor.  "I am ambivalent about telling you the truth, because the second I tell you how much time you have left to live, you will have a second heart attack and throw off my Ni prediction."


I think you're confusing us with 2s. 1 perfectionism and Ni don't get along and Ni definitely doesn't have any power over it. But don't worry about it, that was almost an impressive level of attention to detail for an Ne user!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ruskiix said:


> I think you're confusing us with 2s. 1 perfectionism and Ni don't get along and Ni definitely doesn't have any power over it. But don't worry about it, that was almost an impressive level of attention to detail for an Ne user!


Nah, I was going off on the "honesty" thing... you did challenge INTJ monopoly on it.... Ni is your dominant function, what do you mean it has no power over you?? I am almost impressed with your tertiary Ti, INFJ!


----------



## ruskiix

JA Grey said:


> You'd be so cute if your Te wasn't repressed. Must really bug ya using objective data, huh? :tongue:


Objective data? Nah. Fe + Ti do a pretty good job of working with that when needed. Definitely easier than trying to assemble empathy via Wikipedia with Te and Fi. But at least you won't notice when you make mistakes with it, and can pretend you just didn't care to try hard enough.


----------



## ruskiix

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> Nah, I was going off on the "honesty" thing... you did challenge INTJ monopoly on it.... Ni is your dominant function, what do you mean it has no power over you?? I am almost impressed with your tertiary Ti, INFJ!


INFJ 1 with a strong 5 in my tritype! I'm addicted to Ti, and test almost equally high in Te. Ni is dominant but isn't hard to constantly check against and correct with Ti pointing out the data I'm ignoring or logical inconsistencies, and Fe making it worth the effort so I can be useful and not hypocritical.

Ne and Te types may be in love with themselves, but Ni+Ti can actually break down our abstract thinking and control it, AND apply a more traditionally logical analysis to it. Ne users just don't pay attention long enough to notice us doing this because they have ADD. :tongue:. And Ni+Te users can't believe that anyone might possibly be as intellectually competent as they are.


----------



## nichya

ruskiix said:


> INFJ 1 with a strong 5 in my tritype! I'm addicted to Ti, and test almost equally high in Te. Ni is dominant but isn't hard to constantly check against and correct with Ti pointing out the data I'm ignoring or logical inconsistencies, and Fe making it worth the effort so I can be useful and not hypocritical.
> 
> Ne and Te types may be in love with themselves, but Ni+Ti can actually break down our abstract thinking and control it, AND apply a more traditionally logical analysis to it. Ne users just don't pay attention long enough to notice us doing this because they have ADD. :tongue:. And Ni+Te users can't believe that anyone might possibly be as intellectually competent as they are.


INFJs, everything is always about them, always.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ruskiix said:


> INFJ 1 with a strong 5 in my tritype! I'm addicted to Ti, and test almost equally high in Te. Ni is dominant but isn't hard to constantly check against and correct with Ti pointing out the data I'm ignoring or logical inconsistencies, and Fe making it worth the effort so I can be useful and not hypocritical.
> 
> Ne and Te types may be in love with themselves, but Ni+Ti can actually break down our abstract thinking and control it, AND apply a more traditionally logical analysis to it. Ne users just don't pay attention long enough to notice us doing this because they have ADD. :tongue:. And Ni+Te users can't believe that anyone might possibly be as intellectually competent as they are.


lol!  Is that Fe showing off there, INFJ!? Stop admiring that Ti of yours and use it!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

nichya said:


> INFJs, everything is always about them, always.


INFP, the snowflake brutally outspecialled by INFJs


----------



## knife

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> INFP, the snowflake brutally outspecialled by INFJs


Spaced out as usual, eh, ENFP? Oh hey, isn't that Fomalhaut? Didja know there's a planetary system orbiting that star?


----------



## nichya

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> INFP, the snowflake brutally outspecialled by INFJs


That is because over 2/3 of INFJs mistype themselves  That bubble popping reminds me how long your attention span lasts ENFP


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

White Knight said:


> Spaced out as usual, eh, ENFP? Oh hey, isn't that Fomalhaut? Didja know there's a planetary system orbiting that star?


ENTP, how does it feel to have the second shortest attention span in the MBTI family? Don't get to be #1!


----------



## knife

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> ENTP, how does it feel to have the second shortest attention span in the MBTI family? Don't get to be #1!


What do you mean, _second_ shor -

Ooh! Shiny!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Yeah, I'll be adding that to my collection of shiny objects, which is larger than yours will ever be.


----------



## knife

Xahhakatar said:


> Yeah, I'll be adding that to my collection of shiny objects, which is larger than yours will ever be.


Silly ENFP. Don't ya know your collection of shines is mine now?


----------



## nichya

Xahhakatar said:


> Yeah, I'll be adding that to my collection of shiny objects, which is larger than yours will ever be.


Am I the only person that still thinks @Xahhakatar is an INTP and really bad at being ENFP? No offense if you are indeed struggling to type yourself but you may consider going back to your roots <.<


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

White Knight thinks I'm an ENFP.


----------



## ruskiix

nichya said:


> Am I the only person that still thinks @_Xahhakatar_ is an INTP and really bad at being ENFP? No offense if you are indeed struggling to type yourself but you may consider going back to your roots <.<


Haven't seen enough, but I think my intellectual ENFP (6w5) tested INTP a lot. Definitely NOT an introvert (depression skews that result, though) and although he had very developed thinking, it was more in service of feeling like with my type. A video of Xahhakatar interacting with other people would be helpful--the way those types act couldn't be less similar. ENFPs bounce around like rubber ball in a rubber room around other people. INTPs might as well be in a sensory deprivation chamber for how reactive they are.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Yeah, I'm really depressed. In the beginning, I wanted everybody to be happy. Then, everybody treated me like ****. Now, I hate being around people, but I crave their attention.


----------



## nichya

ruskiix said:


> Haven't seen enough, but I think my intellectual ENFP (6w5) tested INTP a lot. Definitely NOT an introvert (depression skews that result, though) and although he had very developed thinking, it was more in service of feeling like with my type. A video of Xahhakatar interacting with other people would be helpful--the way those types act couldn't be less similar. ENFPs bounce around like rubber ball in a rubber room around other people. INTPs might as well be in a sensory deprivation chamber for how reactive they are.


 @Xahhakatar used to be an INTP and was a good one too, now it feels all fake all this ENFP thingy, too cliche 
@White Knight would be embarrassed to like an INTP so he rolls with you being ENFP or maybe he just doesn't see through things over his own shining of awesomeness, that is visible to himself only at least 
@ruskiix why so serious INFJs, huh? why?


----------



## knife

Oh silly INFP thinks you've got people figured out but couldn't possibly be more wrong


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Actually, I am an ENFP who watched too much of the Big Bang Theory and thought I was good at science, so I thought I was and INTP, but then I actually went to college and made an F on every one of my exams.


----------



## hyenac

nichya said:


> @Xahhakatar used to be an INTP and was a good one too...


No offense meant, but I remember seeing Xahhakatar around the forums when he/she was marked as an INTP, and I personally thought he/she acted more ENFP/ESFP-ish than INTP-ish.

(How did this forum come around to this conversation?)


----------



## Trademark

Quote quote quote quote quote ..focus on critizing me.. so that I would like to quote back your post against me.. I should warn all of you beforehand that I have a mouth as sharp as triple-edge reaping clubs and sword. Have you seen the whole set of 'Implements of Hell' or have you heard the 'Compliments of the Blasphemies'?.. Restrain your mouth of the foolish as possible


----------



## with water

You suck if you don't pick a good crusade. Why too much potential to be dumb for how much potential you have to be awesome.


----------



## Adena

Ni-doms, you're not a psychic nor witch, be a dear and shut your mouth.
no but I actually love you argh


----------



## Noir

CosinusNiehaus said:


> Ni-doms, you're not a psychic nor witch, be a dear and shut your mouth.
> no but I actually love you argh


Wth is an Isfj doing in a thread about criticizing?


----------



## The_Wanderer

I wish I sold black market kidneys.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Nobody loves you.


----------



## The_Wanderer

Love is a virtue of the vicious, type 5, ENFP.


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> Why thank you, ESTP! Two compliments in one sentence! I am afraid the INFJ type 1 doc here regrets to inform you that you've got a case of uncontrollable Fe.


At least I can be nice on command and don't whine about everything. Or get hung bout whether or not my joke offends people, ENFP :3


----------



## The_Wanderer

...but you're still a psychopath, ESTP!


----------



## Max

The_Wanderer said:


> ...but you're still a psychopath, ESTP!


At least I think as I do things, ENFP.


----------



## The_Wanderer

Thinking is a preference of the vicious, ESTP.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Unicorns aren't real.


----------



## ruskiix

The_Wanderer said:


> Thinking is a preference of the vicious, ESTP.


At least ESTPs have some ambition. ENFPs won't stop giggling and messing with people long enough to actually DO anything.
Also you guys could use a little more vicious.


----------



## Json221

You're really smart, go do something with your life instead of getting emotionally connected to random people and worrying about offending them.


----------



## Max

Json221 said:


> You're really smart, go do something with your life instead of getting emotionally connected to random people and worrying about offending them.


At least leave the house once in a while.


----------



## The_Wanderer

ruskiix said:


> Also you guys could use a little more vicious.


*resists urge to invoke Godwin's Law at the INFJ, potentially (but not really) driving the topic's direction into a darker, more depraved, vicious and insane direction.*

Something something Hitler something... oops.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

@Wontly

I can't insult ESTPs. They're too badass. Just try not to brag too much about how badass you are like the ESTPs in the stories I write do.


----------



## NTlazerman

Your etchical lectrures annoy me :laughing:


----------



## Max

Xahhakatar said:


> @Wontly
> 
> I can't insult ESTPs. They're too badass. Just try not to brag too much about how badass you are like the ESTPs in the stories I write do.


I write too sometimes (inferior Ni). I have an ESTP character calle Ricky and he's like me. Haha. I can't criticize you cause you're cool.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Again, you're badass, but you brag about it too much.

And, that was actually meant for the ENTP.


----------



## The_Wanderer

Wontly said:


> I write too sometimes (inferior Ni)


Wut.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

You aren't actually the main character of life itself.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@The_Wanderer
ENFP, did not have the patience to smoke even a quarter of that cigar!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Xahhakatar said:


> You aren't actually the main character of life itself.


Focus, ENFP! You signature says NF became life!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Stop tying to summon fairies and elementals. They won't appear.

...visibly.

...in this dimension.


----------



## Max

What? Do people think ESTPs are illiterate or something? Lol.


----------



## The_Wanderer

No. But the association of an ESTP writing to their 4th function is... eh?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

What, you think ESTPs can't be smart? If anything, STs are the most successful in school because they're so obedient unlike you.


----------



## Max

Xahhakatar said:


> What, you think ESTPs can't be smart? If anything, STs are the most successful in school because they're so obedient unlike you.


I just showed up and guessed and passed. I hated school so much lol. 

Oh look, an ethics discussion.


----------



## The_Wanderer

Xahhakatar said:


> What, you think ESTPs can't be smart?


Wut.



Xahhakatar said:


> STs are the most successful in school because they're so obedient unlike you.


Wut.



Wontly said:


> Oh look, an ethics discussion.


Wut.


----------



## Max

The_Wanderer said:


> Wut.
> 
> 
> 
> Wut.
> 
> 
> 
> Wut.


Use Te instead of Fi and maybe you'll understand things better.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

@The_Wanderer

Well, I suppose a clueless ENFP is a happy ENFP. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## The_Wanderer

Wontly said:


> Use Te instead of Fi and maybe you'll understand things better.


Sir! Yes Sir. Permission to speak, Sir? Denied? I deny your deny, Sir. I humbly suggest, Sir, that you cease to put words in my mouth, Sir!



Xahhakatar said:


> Well, I suppose a clueless ENFP is a happy ENFP. Ignorance is bliss.


Ignorance is only bliss for the person being ignorant. It kind of explains why I exist in a state of permanent depressive tears of woeful sorrow.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

What if I told you that your statement is ignorant and that you are indeed blissful?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

@The_Wanderer
Me too because I'm also an ENFP.


----------



## The_Wanderer

ruskiix said:


> It's hard to get them to stop socializing long enough to actually make anything.


Those type descriptions are fine and dandy, huh?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Actually, once ENFPs find out how harsh reality is, it's hard to get them to socialize.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Xahhakatar said:


> @_The_Wanderer_
> No, you're too unstable. ENFP + Ion Cannon = deranged hyperactive shooting spree.


A loose cannon, huh? spoken from experience, ENFP?


----------



## Max

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Because INTPs invented Wikipedia. You just didn't realize our plan was hiding in plan site. Google was also started by INTPs.


Yeah, well ESTPs started PerC.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ENFPs often inspire for the wrong reasons


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Xahhakatar said:


> Actually, once ENFPs find out how harsh reality is, it's hard to get them to socialize.


they turn into ISTJs?


----------



## Max

fluff'n'fury said:


> a loose cannon, huh? Spoken from experience, enfp?


look, a kitten. Enfp furball.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

wontly said:


> yeah, well estps started perc.


ohhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> ENFPs often inspire for the wrong reasons


thought there is no right and wrong for INTPs, only true and false, true?


----------



## The_Wanderer

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> ENFPs often inspire for the wrong reasons


Please. ENFPs aren't inspiring. Sure, they have tendency to encourage curiosity in inferior Ne types, but that's about it really. They're not chameleonic or good at hiding the insanity.

See ENFJ.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> thought there is no right and wrong for INTPs, only true or false, true?


Yes, but there is also this man.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

The_Wanderer said:


> Please. ENFPs aren't inspiring. Sure, they have tendency to encourage curiosity in inferior Ne types, but that's about it really. They're not chameleonic or good at hiding the insanity.
> 
> See ENFJ.


Inferior Ne types, such as an ISTJ? An ENFP couldn't come within 5 feet before being whacked by a yardstick and getting told to return to work.


----------



## Max

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yes, but there is also this man.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> A loose cannon, huh? spoken from experience, ENFP?


Well, I suppose an ESFP would be worse.


----------



## Max

Xahhakatar said:


> Well, I suppose an ESFP would be worse.


Not much.


----------



## The_Wanderer

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Inferior Ne types, such as an ISTJ? An ENFP couldn't come within 5 feet before being whacked by a yardstick and getting told to return to work.


Oh right. Wikipedia.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontly said:


> look, a kitten. Enfp furball.



well, careful ENFPs aren't stable remember... as my husband once put it "fur ball /demolition ball"


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> well, careful ENFPs aren't stable remember... as my husband once put it "fur ball /demolition ball"


Dat Fi.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Relax ENFP, life is too short to have fun.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> they turn into ISTJs?


More like INFPs. Or INTPs if they want to impress their teachers.


----------



## ruskiix

Xahhakatar said:


> Still not as awesome as a type 5 ENFP.


No. But a type 5 or 8 (with the other in their tritype) and I could totally conquer the world if you all just had some damn ambition.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I don't know enough about the enneagram to know what an 8 is like.


----------



## ruskiix

Xahhakatar said:


> I don't know enough about the enneagram to know what an 8 is like.


World conquering. Djarendee is probably an 8.


----------



## nichya

ruskiix said:


> World conquering. Djarendee is probably an 8.


INFJs please give up your world conquering dreams already, it will never happen.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Do NOT **** with a type 8 INFJ.




EVER.


----------



## Waif

Oh, what a horrible human being! ENFPs. They're too perfect, I hate them.


----------



## ruskiix

nichya said:


> INFJs please give up your world conquering dreams already, it will never happen.


But I'd run it so much better! I just need an army of ENTPs, ESTPs, and ENFPs to do my bidding..


----------



## nichya

ruskiix said:


> But I'd run it so much better! I just need an army of ENTPs, ESTPs, and ENFPs to do my bidding..


an army of ENFPs? Sorry, don't see how that is supposed to work


----------



## ruskiix

nichya said:


> an army of ENFPs? Sorry, don't see how that is supposed to work


Haha. I like the emotional chaos they cause. I find it easy to work with. 
Isn't Macklemore ENFP?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

That all depends on what kind of ENFP we're talking about.

*can't find a video of Shiro from Deadman Wonderland actually killing anybody*

Damn it.


----------



## Trademark

Enefpy likes crazy peopal, I mean, those peopal in the mental hospital.


----------



## nichya

Jakenpoi said:


> Enefpy likes crazy peopal, I mean, those peopal in the mental hospital.


the word you are looking for is INFJs


----------



## Classic

Eww a thinker....


----------



## Classic

Oh i look dumb. Infp insanely fat people.


----------



## with water

They tend to live their lives in quicksand.


----------



## The_Wanderer

ruskiix said:


> World conquering. Djarendee is probably an 8.


Thank everything holy (Atheism, Tequila, Science, Logic, Cigars, Puppies, in no particular order of precedence) _he_ hasn't conquered the world yet.


----------



## ruskiix

The_Wanderer said:


> Thank everything holy (Atheism, Tequila, Science, Logic, Cigars, Puppies, in no particular order of precedence) _he_ hasn't conquered the world yet.


Yeah, ExTP 8s should be kept far from power, IMO. INFJ 1s, though..


----------



## The_Wanderer

Everybody should be kept far from power.


----------



## Max

ruskiix said:


> But I'd run it so much better! I just need an army of ENTPs, ESTPs, and ENFPs to do my bidding..


I'm not gonna obey you. Anarchy.


----------



## The_Wanderer

Fight the power!


----------



## Golden Rose

Aaaaaand there it is.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Nobody wants to hear from you either.


----------



## ruskiix

Hotes McGoats said:


> Aaaaaand there it is.


Doesnt moralizing require a moral judgment? I googled it and it said it did. I don't think it's wrong to not take your ADD meds--that might be for the best. Stimulants in an ENFP sound terrifying. Or to have a bad habit as a result of your function stack. It can't be wrong if it can't be helped.

My INTP grandfather is an 5w4 and has dementia. And lives alone with no regular access to new information aside from TV. Not his fault, but dear god it's astounding how oblivious one person can be.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Your grandfather sounds actually really badass.


----------



## CitricBoxer

ruskiix said:


> .. An INTP, giving someone else a hard time for not noticing something? .. You have an excellent grasp of irony, sir. Or, more likely, none at all.


God _damn_. Where's my white flag?

Eh, I'll just rip up this dirty white shirt. I don't feel like washing the wine stain out of it anyway.


----------



## The_Wanderer

Xahhakatar said:


> A 7w6 ENFP? That's almost as cliche as a 4w5 INFP.


How very type 4 of you. Goddamned hipster.



nichya said:


> I wish 99% of the NF I meet didn't have to be ENFPs :|


And half of those were ENFJs, and that's without noting that most were probably ESFJs. Thank the horrible type descriptions for being unable to differentiate the two. 



ruskiix said:


> And INFJs exist in real life, we just don't leave our houses. Go door to door and look for the houses with the lights on where no one actually answers the door. Then obviously act like your car broke down and see who cautiously comes outside to offer help. You might find a few, unless we all have someone else we can send outside in our place..


Speaking of stereotype perpetuation. Being introverted does not equal being asocial, which is something healthy human beings aren't.



Xahhakatar said:


> How can you be an ENFP and like ISTJs?


If you were an ENFP (or knew enough about typology) you'd know.


----------



## ruskiix

The_Wanderer said:


> Speaking of stereotype perpetuation. Being introverted does not equal being asocial, which is something healthy human beings aren't.


It certainly does for me!


----------



## The_Wanderer

ruskiix said:


> It certainly does for me!


Silly, self-centred introverts. :dry:


----------



## ruskiix

The_Wanderer said:


> Silly, self-centred introverts. :dry:


Silly extroverts, thinking we all have to be as social as you to be psychologically healthy! I'm an sx/so INFJ with a sleep disorder. Of course I'm intensely antisocial. Why would I waste my limited energy going out when I could read or play video games or hang out with one person at home or or or?


----------



## Highway Nights

ruskiix said:


> Silly extroverts, thinking we all have to be as social as you to be psychologically healthy! I'm an sx/so INFJ with a sleep disorder. Of course I'm intensely antisocial. Why would I waste my limited energy going out when I could read or play video games or hang out with one person at home or or or?


I'm just gonna put this thread back on on topic.
A huge chunk of crackpot conspiracy theorists seem to be Ni dominants. Ni, can be absolutely phenomenal at seeing things that aren't actually there.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

The_Wanderer said:


> If you were an ENFP (or knew enough about typology) you'd know.


I know I'm an ENFP because I'm as different from an ISTJ as possible, and personally, I like people who are similar to me.


----------



## The_Wanderer

Xahhakatar said:


> I know I'm an ENFP because I'm as different from an ISTJ as possible, and personally, I like people who are similar to me.


ISTP would like to speak with you.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

The_Wanderer said:


> ISTP would like to speak with you.


Why? I want to admire nature for its beauty, not have to listen to them talk about all of the math behind the slope of every mountain and the radius or every tornado or whatever.


----------



## The_Wanderer

Xahhakatar said:


> Why? I want to admire nature for its beauty, not have to listen to them talk about all of the math behind the slope of every mountain and the radius or every tornado or whatever.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

The_Wanderer said:


> View attachment 249658


For an ENFP, you sure do think in a linear way. The point is too mainstream.


----------



## The_Wanderer

Xahhakatar said:


> For an ENFP, you sure do think. I'm a hipster.


Fix'd.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

The_Wanderer said:


> Fix'd.


And proud. And omg, you think that there's only one way to think!? You're no better than an ISFJ!


----------



## The_Wanderer

Xahhakatar said:


> And proud. And omg, you think that there's only one way to think!? You're no better than an ISFJ!


Hey, at least I'm not a typist bro; I hate idiots, not ISFJs.

(Btw, they're Ne-valuing types too, just thought you should know).


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

The_Wanderer said:


> Hey, at least I'm not a typist bro; I hate idiots, not ISFJs.
> 
> (Btw, they're Ne-valuing types too, just thought you should know).


My mom's an ISFJ, and she wants me to do everything the way she was raised to do it. Also, I find it VERY hard to believe that you're an ENFP.


----------



## an absurd man

ENFPs are a bit unreliable


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I swear I just saw you on another forum where it said you were an ENTJ. Unreliable indeed.


----------



## The_Wanderer

Xahhakatar said:


> My mom's an ISFJ, and she wants me to do everything the way she was raised to do it. Also, I find it VERY hard to believe that you're an ENFP.


That's more related to your immaturity and her position as your mother, _not__ specifically_ type. ENFP-ISFJ relations are overall neither positive nor negative, but lean more towards the former as they positively influence a weak-but-valued function in each other (Ne - Si).

The more you know, and stuff.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

The_Wanderer said:


> That's more related to your immaturity and her position as your mother, _not__ specifically_ type. ENFP-ISFJ relations are overall neither positive nor negative, but lean more towards the former as they positively influence a weak-but-valued function in each other (Ne - Si).
> 
> The more you know, and stuff.


Just let me be myself, ok!? You don't have to help out with everything!


----------



## The_Wanderer

Xahhakatar said:


> Just let me be myself, ok!? You don't have to help out with everything!


Go to your room and stop being an ISFP!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

The_Wanderer said:


> Go to your room and stop being an ISFP!


*rolls eyes* That's not even funny. Why am I even playing into this cheesy sarcastic mockery?


----------



## ruskiix

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> I'm just gonna put this thread back on on topic.
> A huge chunk of crackpot conspiracy theorists seem to be Ni dominants. Ni, can be absolutely phenomenal at seeing things that aren't actually there.


? Are we not criticizing each other's type? Because that's certainly what I was seeing and enjoying.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

How's that marijuana, INFJ?


----------



## ruskiix

Xahhakatar said:


> How's that marijuana, INFJ?


Don't be silly, I'm a 1. The one time someone around me had marijuana, I went back to my dorm room to play video games alone. I didn't even drink before it was legal aside from a nice bottle of red wine that was a gift from a friend with an Italian family. I do take GHB and amphetamines legally, though. 

I was going to ask how that ecstasy is for you but ENFPs don't need it, but you said you were autism spectrum, which might actually need it. So it doesn't work for you. Other ENFPs, pretend I said that and it was insulting.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

What's it like having overly strong emotions and morals to keep you up at night?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

What's it like having mad science experiments to keep you up all night?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

What's it like partying all day, eryday?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

You assume that I have friends.


----------



## SysterMatic

Every enfp has a friend. Either imaginary or not.


----------



## Max

ruskiix said:


> Yeah, nothin worse than expecting an ESTP and getting an ISTJ. No offense, ISTJs. That's just some extreme bait and switch.


*Grumbles about how things should be*
*Yaps on about objective facts*
*Wonders why he has no friends*


----------



## ruskiix

Wontly said:


> *Grumbles about how things should be*
> *Yaps on about objective facts*
> *Wonders why he has no friends*


I can't add my ISTJ friend on Facebook because he's such a dick on there. Constantly telling people how wrong they are, being a grammar nazi, making fun of fat people.. And then I end up hating all the people who rush to agree with him, even though most of them are just women who want to sleep with him. One on one, I can shut down him being a dick with Fe and we get along great. And if he wants me to shut up he just uses his tongue or something and I no longer care about whatever I was saying.


----------



## Max

ruskiix said:


> I can't add my ISTJ friend on Facebook because he's such a dick on there. Constantly telling people how wrong they are, being a grammar nazi, making fun of fat people.. And then I end up hating all the people who rush to agree with him, even though most of them are just women who want to sleep with him. One on one, I can shut down him being a dick with Fe and we get along great. And if he wants me to shut up he just uses his tongue or something and I no longer care about whatever I was saying.


That sounds like someone I know (apart from the making fun of fat people antics). I woke up, walked to the kitchen and they were there showing me a physics experiment on how to get my health drink to settle properly.


----------



## nichya

Xahhakatar said:


> Also, I find it VERY hard to believe that you're an ENFP.


Makes two of us but I don't want to justify him thinking I am INFJ. even after a psychoanalysis session that said I am hell of a Fi <.<



Zorya Polunochnaya said:


> What's it like having overly strong emotions and morals to keep you up at night?


Morals? What morals? Have you like..ever met an INFJ?


----------



## nichya

@Wontly

ESTP goes unknown personality. lack of Fi much?


----------



## Max

nichya said:


> @_Wontly_
> 
> ESTP goes unknown personality. lack of Fi much?


Lack of Fi? I've got a lack of everything.


----------



## ruskiix




----------



## Max

ruskiix said:


> View attachment 249986


Sometimes I'm not even sure if INFJs exist outside the interwebz


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I'm surprised you noticed the words on that picture and weren't just distracted by the adorable kitty.


----------



## Max

Xahhakatar said:


> I'm surprised you noticed the words on that picture and weren't just distracted by the adorable kitty.


Are you making fun of my inability to process text in small spaces? I thought you were an idealist, I thought you wanted harmony. Obviously not.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Wontly said:


> Are you making fun of my inability to process text in small spaces? I thought you were an idealist, I thought you wanted harmony. Obviously not.


There will be harmony in the end, for only in demise is justice eternal.


----------



## Max

Xahhakatar said:


> There will be harmony in the end, for only in demise is justice eternal.


There'll be harmony when we stop division, subtract the opposition, add the goodness and multiply the results.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Your math is confusing, your idealism is foolish, and this is coming from a type 5 ENFP.


----------



## Max

Xahhakatar said:


> Your math is confusing, your idealism is foolish, and this is coming from a type 5 ENFP.


At least I'm good with my hands


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Wontly said:


> At least I'm good with my hands


Yeah, I'm sure you use them a lot... to masturbate.


----------



## Max

Xahhakatar said:


> Yeah, I'm sure you use them a lot... to masturbate.


I actually don't do that much anymore.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Wontly said:


> I actually don't do that much anymore.


Yeah, you've become so desensitized that nothing works anymore.


----------



## ruskiix

Wontly said:


> I actually don't do that much anymore.


That explains the display picture. Stop repressing yourself, ESTP, and you might actually find some INFJs in non-pixel form.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ruskiix said:


> That explains the display picture. Stop repressing yourself, ESTP, and you might actually find some INFJs in non-pixel form.


I thought INFJs only existed in pixel form like those people from TRON.


----------



## Max

Xahhakatar said:


> Yeah, you've become so desensitized that nothing works anymore.


No, sometimes I wonder that too. Sometimes I wonder if I've become so desensitized that I am actually becoming sensitive.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Wontly said:


> No, sometimes I wonder that too. Sometimes I wonder if I've become so desensitized that I am actually becoming sensitive.


You have feelings?


----------



## Max

ruskiix said:


> That explains the display picture. Stop repressing yourself, ESTP, and you might actually find some INFJs in non-pixel form.


Sometimes I wonder if I am even an 'ESTP'.


----------



## Max

Xahhakatar said:


> You have feelings?


Yup, and they come back and haunt me at nighttime.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Wontly said:


> Yup, and they come back and haunt me at nighttime.


Yeah, it must suck to remember all of those people who broke up with you.


----------



## Max

Xahhakatar said:


> Yeah, it must suck to remember all of those people who broke up with you.


No-one:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Well, what do you know? I guess Taylor Swift isn't an ESTP.


----------



## nichya

Since @Wontly lost his/her type, this thread is dead :,<


----------



## SysterMatic

Well you're dead every day because of your type. But it isn't a big deal for you .


----------



## nichya

Inver said:


> Well you're dead every day because of your type. But it isn't a big deal for you .


dead? lol. I will give you that INFPs might be the least understood types though


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

You need an education on proper morals


----------



## nichya

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You need an education on proper morals


shunn the moral adjuster


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

nichya said:


> shunn the moral adjuster


Do you go into the store and steal groceries?


----------



## nichya

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Do you go into the store and steal groceries?


lolwhut?


----------



## The_Wanderer

INFJs are bad, mkay.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

nichya said:


> lolwhut?


I'm evaluating your ability to act morally.


----------



## Max

nichya said:


> Since @_Wontly_ lost his/her type, this thread is dead :,<


I'm an ESxP. I'm not taking sides


----------



## Maye

(hmm...) ESFPs, Stop being so awesome


----------



## SysterMatic

You can see only one way to do something and is the most boring. I mean: seriously: where are frogs and fireworks?!?


----------



## nichya

Inver said:


> You can see only one way to do something and is the most boring. I mean: seriously: where are frogs and fireworks?!?


at the 4th of july at a lake? duh


----------



## NurseCat

INFP, you cry too much


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

INFJs do not stop talking about their beliefs


----------



## nichya

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> INFJs do not stop talking about their beliefs


Have you ever seen an INFJ talking about their beliefs in real? Of course you didn't because you never leave the net


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

nichya said:


> Have you ever seen an INFJ talking about their beliefs in real? Of course you didn't because you never leave the net


The net is more real than you. I invented it within my mind and my mind is nonnegotiably accurate.


----------



## nichya

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> The net is more real than you. I invented it within my mind and my mind is nonnegotiably accurate.


But all over the place.


----------



## WaffleSingSong

nichya said:


> But all over the place.


And yours isnt?  At least we are connected with reality.


----------



## nichya

WaffleSingSong said:


> And yours isnt?  At least we are connected with reality.


Cute avatar. Hmmm, what color would be the pancakes if aliens were making it in a world where the flour is purple and the egg is green and the butter is ...a color that we have never experienced because the light breaks differently in their atmosphere or would we still perceive it as one as humans because our receptors would react the same way and we would never recognize that we would see it differently than the aliens.

I am sorry what did you say?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Feelings aren't truth. I am truth, the voice of the covenant.


----------



## Fuzzystorm

ENTJ - shouldn't you be off plotting world domination or something?


----------



## Lakin

Shouldn't _you_ be huddled up in your room binging Black Butler? Oh, wait, you've already watched all of them...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

You are not upholding your image as a hardworker, more of your boastful image.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Ah how could one criticize INTPs?

Maybe their self centered want to be thought more deserving of the INTJs "scientist" descriptor, because they're the true special snowflakes.
Otherwise I'd mention the INTPs apparent want to be recognized for their alleged skewed perspective, creative intellect & stylish procrastination.
Yup, give INTPs a word search puzzle book & they'll entertain themselves for days.


----------



## nichya

type or gtfo(please kindly forgive my language)



stargazing grasshopper said:


> Ah how could one criticize INTPs?
> 
> Maybe their self centered want to be thought more deserving of the INTJs "scientist" descriptor, because they're the true special snowflakes.
> Otherwise I'd mention the INTPs apparent want to be recognized for their alleged skewed perspective, creative intellect & stylish procrastination.
> Yup, give INTPs a word search puzzle book & they'll entertain themselves for days.


----------



## Stavrogin

nichya said:


> type or gtfo(please kindly forgive my language)


Oh you INFPs...taking things WAY too seriously.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Stavrogin said:


> Oh you INFPs...taking things WAY too seriously.


Oh you INFJ's, so iillogical.


----------



## nichya

TheEpicPolymath said:


> Oh you INFJ's, so iillogical.


logic is overrated.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

nichya said:


> logic is overrated.


Emotion is overrated


----------



## deviantcode

TheEpicPolymath said:


> Emotion is overrated


Just watch the show, stop trying to predict what is going to happen next episode.


----------



## SysterMatic

deviantcode said:


> Just watch the show, stop trying to predict what is going to happen next episode.


Just stop watching the show, you should do something more productive. Something as overthinking.


----------



## TwinAnthos

Stepp out of my spotlight, it's my turn now. =P


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Istps are not classy


----------



## TwinAnthos

Intp's write counfusing short messages so Istp's don't know how to respond. Intp's also seem to sleep to little for a weekend.


----------



## Luna Lovegood

@TwinAnthos


> Istp's don't know how to respond


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Luna Lovegood said:


> @TwinAnthos


You can't focus......


----------



## Maye

You INTJ rocket scientists come up with ideas so brain fryingly complex I don't even understand how they are relevant. :crying:


----------



## nichya

Maye said:


> You INTJ rocket scientists come up with ideas so brain fryingly complex I don't even understand how they are relevant. :crying:


Just do as they say and you'll be happy


----------



## with water

Easily the most useless type.


----------



## nichya

P.S.C. said:


> Easily the most useless type.


as if you ever get off of your unicorn and add value to the world.


----------



## SnowPharaoh

Easily the type that says some of the most unfounded and illogical things


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Hahaha, the irony... Yep, we're funny bastards.


----------



## melebula

Slow down! I can't keep up with this conversation anymore! Also, you told me that story about 50 times already


----------



## Lakin

Indecisive.


----------



## westlose

You are hurting people too much.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Correction, "you're hurting NF's feelings too much" :tongue:


----------



## SnowPharaoh

westlose said:


> You are hurting people too much.


You know what they say, and by they I mean the Joker.... I believe whatever doesn’t kill you, simply makes you…stranger.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

faraon1990temujin said:


> You know what they say, and by they I mean the Joker.... I believe whatever doesn’t kill you, simply makes you…stranger.


I got nothing for ENTPs, they're just too damn awesome.:laughing:


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

How you gon come here with unknown personality bro? Cmon!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

pearslug said:


> How you gon come here with unknown personality bro? Cmon!


LOL we're our own type, much too "special" to be assimilated into an MBTI box.
XCOEI or Enneagram Type-1 works for me, have at it.

Hmm I've never met an INFP irl, but a few of them upon Perc appear cool though maybe a bit idealistic.
I'd bet that they're intense relationship partners, but eh what do I know.


----------



## Retsu

type 1s are so... type... one


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

stargazing grasshopper said:


> LOL we're our own type, much too "special" to be assimilated into an MBTI box.
> XCOEI or Enneagram Type-1 works for me, have at it.


Ok, type 1 I have a message for you:




:laughing:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

pearslug said:


> Ok, type 1 I have a message for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:


Can't you do better than that?


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Can't you do better than that?


For an INFP 9, that was pretty good 

I dunno what else is bad about a 1, they spend their life trying to be devoid of criticism and they do a pretty decent job.

You're boring. There I said it.


----------



## Blue Soul

INFP, you're not more unique than anyone else.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Hmm I've never met an INFP irl, but a few of them upon Perc appear cool though maybe a bit idealistic.
> I'd bet that they're intense relationship partners, but eh what do I know.


Yep :laughing:








The have an instinctive understanding of weirdness and laziness tho so they're cool. 




> I got nothing for ENTPs, they're just too damn awesome.:laughing:


:shocked:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Blue Soul said:


> INFP, you're not more unique than anyone else.


And neither are you, Mr. extroverted thinker


----------



## Blue Soul

psychedelicmango said:


> And neither are you, Mr. extroverted thinker


Nor did I say so, and there are other perspectives than yours, Ms. introverted thinker


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Blue Soul said:


> Nor did I say so, and there are other perspectives than yours, Ms. introverted thinker


Some INTJs appear overly defensive, kinda overly emotional similar to immature FPs.


PS: Best to avoid criticizing the member above & stick to criticizing their personality type.


----------



## Blue Soul

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Some INTJs appear overly defensive, kinda overly emotional similar to immature FPs.
> 
> 
> PS: Best to avoid criticizing the member above & stick to criticizing their personality type.


There's probably some truth to that, if only I was as perfect as a type One.

It's all friendly INTJ-ENTP argumentation btw. ^^


----------



## ArBell

pearslug said:


> I feel like any attempt at criticism of ENTJs is useless lol, especially with your avatar!


Do you think we're fun people?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Infps, you love too much that you deplete our own supply of love, forcing us, intps, to become robots.

I'm using faulty logic, of course, since we were robots anyways.

(Edit: Oops, that was meant for INFP above above poster. Same timing.)


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

ArBell said:


> Do you think we're fun people?


Yes, just not the kind to accept criticism.

I think INFPs don't accept criticism either, but its less outward denial more inward denial.

Like I feel like if I criticised an ENTJ they would either pass it off as nothing and think it was a stupid criticism or it would hurt their feeling and they'd get angry.

But yeah you're not ENTP level fun, but still fun if you're not in work mode

Next post criticise the INTP above me


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INFP, stop procrastinating!


----------



## ArBell

pearslug said:


> Yes, just not the kind to accept criticism.
> 
> I think INFPs don't accept criticism either, but its less outward denial more inward denial.
> 
> Like I feel like if I criticised an ENTJ they would either pass it off as nothing and think it was a stupid criticism or it would hurt their feeling and they'd get angry.
> 
> But yeah you're not ENTP level fun, but still fun if you're not in work mode
> 
> Next post criticise the INTP above me


Actually most of us value constructive criticism.
Don't worry it wouldn't hurt our feelings, as you said, we would most probably pass it off as stupid XD (no offence)


----------



## Crome

^ Probably has someone in their life who genuinely thinks they are a psychopath. That someone is probably right.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Probably thinks a lot about psychopathy despite probably neither having met a real one.


----------



## Crome

^ Feels like a fish in a tree, every time he goes out into the real world.
Also is probably contemplating suicide after his disastrous grammatical hiccup.


----------



## ArBell

ENFP girls jump from relationship to relationship, as if they are almost scared of being alone/lonely.


----------



## Scytherer

I don't care about you raging because you don't achieve to lead whichever project you are in, keep it to yourself.


----------



## WaffleSingSong

You need to take a daily dose of ChillPill, along with some Fukital. You'd be alright then.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

WaffleSingSong said:


> You need to take a daily dose of ChillPill, along with some Fukital. You'd be alright then.


You need to stop quoting words from tumblr..


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

You need to stop being so awesome. Not at all biased.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Axwell said:


> You need to stop being so awesome. Not at all biased.


I can't see your drum set.. Play more music.


----------



## SysterMatic

You're too practical sometimes


----------



## Scytherer

You are so popular there is no way I can approach you.


----------



## SysterMatic

Scytherer said:


> You are so popular there is no way I can approach you.


You've not enough fantasy. I mean: there are so many way you can approach us. The most easy is saying hello... and maybe suddendly shut up while remaining there. We would be so curious that we would do all the work ahah.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Inver said:


> You've not enough fantasy. I mean: there are so many way you can approach us. The most easy is saying hello... and maybe suddendly shut up while remaining there. We would be so curious that we would do all the work ahah.


Hmm, can you stop being so illogical?


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Inver said:


> You've not enough fantasy. I mean: there are so many way you can approach us. The most easy is saying hello... and maybe suddendly shut up while remaining there. We would be so curious that we would do all the work ahah.


Hmm, can you stop being so illogical?


----------



## allanzo

TheEpicPolymath said:


> Hmm, can you stop being so illogical?


You are awesome :3 oh wait wrong thread that is the compliment one. Gosh you have an unknown personality..


----------



## Grandalf

I can't criticize an ENFP. it's like hitting a kitten :kitteh:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

JA Grey said:


> I can't criticize an ENFP. it's like hitting a kitten :kitteh:


INTJ, too easily disarmed with cuteness! Need to work on that _before_ the ENTPs abuse it!


----------



## Sehrynn

Gets too caught up with engagements. Wish I could rely on you more.


----------



## ruskiix

Sehrynn said:


> Gets too caught up with engagements. Wish I could rely on you more.


Don't worry ISFP, they already know you think that. Because everyone always knows how you feel. Even when you pretend you're humoring us and hiding it, your eyebrow twitch of disapproval is loud and clear.


(This thread never disappoints.)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Sehrynn said:


> Gets too caught up with engagements. Wish I could rely on you more.


Nah, I don't like to be relied on. Weighs me down. Learn to stand on your own two feet, ISFP. 

@ruskiix

INFJ, can the ISFP have some privacy, please? Stop reading her soul! 
Somebody should invent an SF-ID block protection scheme!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

FluffyMcClouds said:


> Nah, I don't like to be relied on. Weighs me down. Learn to stand on your own two feet, ISFP.


You really are no good at this..Maybe this is more your style..Here:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

AddictiveMuse said:


> You really are no good at this..Maybe this is more your style..Here:


awww.... i am beginning to understand @JA Grey.


----------



## Sehrynn

FluffyMcClouds said:


> Nah, I don't like to be relied on. Weighs me down. Learn to stand on your own two feet, ISFP.
> 
> @ruskiix
> 
> INFJ, can the ISFP have some privacy, please? Stop reading her soul!
> Somebody should invent an SF-ID block protection scheme!


Off topic post: that's the wrong stereotype, actually. You're thinking INFPs. ISFPs are private and independent as hell and don't like having their space cramped. I was more referring flakiness in regards to group projects and respecting appointments.


----------



## ruskiix

Sehrynn said:


> Off topic post: that's the wrong stereotype, actually. You're thinking INFPs. ISFPs are private and independent as hell and don't like having their space cramped. I was more referring flakiness in regards to group projects and respecting appointments.


Hafta agree. I love ISFPs because even though they don't get a lot of what's going on with me, they don't try to jump in in spite of it. They give and expect space and independence. Works great for me in a friendship.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Sehrynn said:


> Off topic post: that's the wrong stereotype, actually. You're thinking INFPs. ISFPs are private and independent as hell and don't like having their space cramped. I was more referring flakiness in regards to group projects and respecting appointments.


oy... are you telling me that SPs are stereotypically reliable? ISFP, please find more reliable stereotype sources!


----------



## nichya

Sehrynn said:


> Off topic post: that's the wrong stereotype, actually. You're thinking INFPs. ISFPs are private and independent as hell and don't like having their space cramped. I was more referring flakiness in regards to group projects and respecting appointments.


ISFP, she means the INFJ reading your soul and INFPs are private and independent as twice hell tiny cute demons of Se v.V


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ruskiix said:


> Hafta agree. I love ISFPs because even though they don't get a lot of what's going on with me, they don't try to jump in in spite of it. They give and expect space and independence. Works great for me in a friendship.


aaand they are always on-time?


----------



## ruskiix

FluffyMcClouds said:


> aaand they are always on-time?


I wouldn't know. I'm never on time to find out.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

nichya said:


> ISFP, she means the INFJ reading your soul and INFPs are private and independent as twice hell tiny cute demons of Se v.V



oooh oooh... an ISFP/INFP "independence" war!!! *grabs popcorn*


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ruskiix said:


> I wouldn't know. I'm never on time to find out.


----------



## nichya

FluffyMcClouds said:


> oooh oooh... an ISFP/INFP "independence" war!!! *grabs popcorn*


ISFP version 



 vs. ENFP version


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

I like ENFPs, they're friendly, open, occasionally scattered & affectionate, but damn some of them can be overly defensive.


Edit: Nevermind, ninja'd by another INFP & I've no criticism for that type.


----------



## nichya

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I like ENFPs, they're friendly, open, occasionally scattered & affectionate, but damn some of them can be overly defensive.
> 
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, ninja'd by another INFP & I've no criticism for that type.


:th_love:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I like ENFPs, they're friendly, open, occasionally scattered & affectionate, but damn some of them can be overly defensive.
> 
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, ninja'd by another INFP & I've no criticism for that type.


enfps are not scared of the "unknown personality", wanna take it outside, mister?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

nichya said:


> ISFP version
> 
> 
> 
> vs. ENFP version


lol!  that's byutiful!


----------



## ae1905

Raven Tea said:


> INTJs appear close minded on the outside, but on the inside we're just trying to organize our thoughts


don't undestimate yourself, INTJ, your confusion shows on the outside, too...and I'm confident you'll find a way to be arrogant about that, as well


----------



## Sara Torailles

Your type is an anagram of PINT.


----------



## Convex

Sara Torailles said:


> Your type is an anagram of PINT.


That was the worst criticism I ever heard of in my life.


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions

Convex said:


> That was the worst criticism I ever heard of in my life.


You guys are too set in your ways. Otherwise, pretty damn cool.


----------



## ae1905

Sara Torailles said:


> Your type is an anagram of PINT.


balanced, complex, crisp and robust, with excellent mouthfeel: who doesn't love a pint?

INTPs: try one and quench your thirst for knowledge and insight


----------



## Highway Nights

Y'all need to seize the day more.


----------



## WaffleSingSong

I love the fact that your willing to not give a fuck.

I hate the fact that you don't give a fuck for hardly any critical reason what-so-ever.


----------



## selena87

You guys are too long winded, tl;dr


----------



## Adena

You guys are so evil, you're like the archetype of a Disney villain.
Sorry INTJs I love you but I'm going with the streotypes x)


----------



## EonsInTheNight

ESFJ, you criticise others too much.


----------



## melebula

Edit: INFP-

Not everything I say is about you! I'm not criticizing _you_, I'm criticizing the thing you happen to like!


----------



## Simpson17866

I can't criticize you. There wouldn't be any bandwidth left over for the rest of the site by the time I was done.


----------



## InsertCreativeNameHere

Hard to criticize a type who has almost the same criticisms as your own. I think special snowflake syndrome exists among the more immature of the type though, especially if they are aware about mbti.


----------



## Ik3

InsertCreativeNameHere said:


> Hard to criticize a type who has almost the same criticisms as your own. I think special snowflake syndrome exists among the more immature of the type though, especially if they are aware about mbti.


Hey ISTP! Hey Hey Hey! Can't you see I want you to pay attention to me!? 

No you can't "Finish this one thing" first! 

....Oh shit..


----------



## Morn

ISTP, not much to criticise. Although you could try looking at the big picture at least occasionally.


----------



## Kynx

You could try looking at your surroundings occasionally


----------



## BezoargDownTheirThroats

What a daring comment from an INFP, considering you live in your own little, perfect, completely unrealistic world in which you actually get to believe you are awesome. Hey, that was kind of mean even for me, meh you'll probably forget this all happened 3 seconds after my comment is processed and maybe even analyzed (although an analysis from you would be quite an eccentricity).


----------



## nichya

BezoargDownTheirThroats said:


> What a daring comment from an INFP, considering you live in your own little, perfect, completely unrealistic world in which you actually get to believe you are awesome. Hey, that was kind of mean even for me, meh you'll probably forget this all happened 3 seconds after my comment is processed and maybe even analyzed (although an analysis from you would be quite an eccentricity).


ENTP you are so narcissist, you managed to somehow explain Ti and Ne-doms in a post while attempting to criticize INFPs. >.>


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

It's hard to criticize a fellow xNFP.

I guess, you guys are a bit too self-absorbed and reserved at times. You're even more in your own little world than I am- and trust me when I say I live in a self-delusion. 

I can't say much else, though, I love you guys.


----------



## Simpson17866

You're too soft on people just because they're NPs. NPs don't deserve it.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot

Need more structure and organization in your outer world.


----------



## Highway Nights

Not every criticism is a personal attack.


----------



## Juggernaut

You are incredibly stubborn at times. Take a breath and realize your solution/point-of-view isn't always the only one.

AND, that it isn't the only one that's right.


----------



## an absurd man

Lacking social skills isn't something to be proud of.


----------



## nichya

an absurd man said:


> Lacking social skills isn't something to be proud of.


neither is lacking a type


----------



## an absurd man

High-minded ideals have negligible relevance in daily life.



nichya said:


> neither is lacking a type


Why? Are you proud to be INFP? 

There, I now have a type.


----------



## nichya

an absurd man said:


> High-minded ideals have negligible relevance in daily life.
> 
> 
> Why? Are you proud to be INFP?
> 
> There, I now have a type.


Yes I am a proud kick-ass INFP :3

Of all the types you could choose...


----------



## Morn

The INTP is wrong. High minded ideals do have much relevance in day to day life. But one needs to be able to follow them in practise, implement them and make reality conform to the ideals. Otherwise they are pointless.
INFPs lack this competency.


----------



## WaffleSingSong

Why do you guys have to be such awful trollbait? Seriously, every INTJ has this sign on their back, but instead of "Kick Me," its "Criticize Me."

Of course, you don't have to. Us XNTPs don't mind at all, really.


----------



## Adena

To be honest, INTPs don't care about anything. Their best friend could light up in flames and they would shrug it off with "Oh well!"


----------



## Morn

Better to be apathetic about a friend than to take delight in an enemy burning in flames.
INTPs are pure, ESFJs are less likely to be.


----------



## Angina Jolie

Surely if you are a rock among other rocks, narcissism isn't bad, but in the world of humans, being liked and not emotionally dead is pretty useful!


----------



## Revolver Ocelot

Get over yourselves INFP. Stop wallowing in your own despair. Jesus.


----------



## KevinHeaven

You dramatic and artsy poor soul. You cry everytime inside and never show it, chicken. You want to change the world but you are too sad to do it. 

 sorry


----------



## Angina Jolie

You know nothing, unknown personality type!


----------



## WaffleSingSong

INFPs would lay down in the snow for hours to try to be the special snowflake they want to be if someone told them that's the weirdest thing someone could ever do.

And then they die from frostbite, trying to be true to themselves.

:,)


----------



## ae1905

INTPs would go out in the snow and discover it was made of tiny flakes, each intricately and uniquely shaped, and become so lost in thought pondering this phenomenon they'd forget they hadn't put coats on and die from hypothermia.


----------



## Zora

Oh, INTP. How many signs have you walked into today? (I've only walked into 6, thank you very much!)


----------



## Juggernaut

What's it like on that high horse of yours?

I feel like too many INTPs are on this thread.. Feel free to pass me. so I don't have to cry.


----------



## nichya

Juggernaut said:


> What's it like on that high horse of yours?
> 
> I feel like too many INTPs are on this thread.. Feel free to pass me. so I don't have to cry.


when was the last time you cried INTP? when you were born or when your favorite anime character died?


----------



## nichya

SolitaryNight said:


> Am I the only one seeing the utter waste of time this is?


When did you become so time/efficiency aware INFP?


----------



## dracula

SolitaryNight said:


> Am I the only one seeing the utter waste of time this is?


Am I the only one seeing how much fun this is? No, INFP, you're still probably not the special snowflake you think you are.


----------



## dracula

nichya said:


> Quality over quantity ENTP, your Ne is such a waste


Only a Fi-dom would fail to see the quality because they get so offended that it automatically cannot be right. 



ae1905 said:


> so pink is rage?!...only to someone with inferior Si...and an INTP wouldn't need many words to point out the flaws in your ideas...a simple "no" and roll of the eyes would suffice


Imagine a face turning pink, it's either rage or shame. Actually, the latter makes more sense. Thus I can conclude that a simple "no" and roll of the eyes would mean that you have no evidence to support your disagreement and that you're secretly embarrassed yet want to express your false superiority.


----------



## ae1905

draculaoverlord said:


> Imagine a face turning pink, it's either rage or shame. Actually, the latter makes more sense. Thus I can conclude that a simple "no" and roll of the eyes would mean that you have no evidence to support your disagreement and that you're secretly embarrassed yet want to express your false superiority.


well, since you keep asking, pink is for the embarassment I feel for you, a fellow NTP, who can't think straight

and "no" and an eyeroll means your ideas are so self-evidently ludicrous they refute themselves


----------



## dracula

ae1905 said:


> well, since you keep asking, pink is for the embarassment I feel for you, a fellow NTP, who can't think straight
> 
> and "no" and an eyeroll means your ideas are so self-evidently ludicrous they refute themselves


You should be embarrassed for yourself though after taking this much time to come up with a, well, mediocre comeback. I feel ashamed of our fellow NTPism now:/


----------



## metaphor

draculaoverlord said:


> Hey, I am concentrating on insulting both INTPs and INFPs at the same time, that's some actual Ne multitasking for you. You should consider the possibility you're mistyped, I don't see any auxiliary Ne in you right now. Shame. Although it's probably not your tertiary either since that would give you the possibility of being extraverted which you don't seem to understand, I'd narrow you down to ISXX. You're welcome, always happy to help


Not exactly Ne multitasking. We just happened to respond at similar intervals. 
It would be a pleasure to be ISXX! Maybe then I would finally make up my mind about a career path that aligns to my ideals and ACTUALLY stick to it! But no. Not the case. I appreciate your inferior Fe's desire to be altruistic and genuine. Unfortunately, it seems like that Ti+Fe can't handle the lack of Ne I see on your part , which involuntarily leads you to reject my type as a self-preserving mechanism.


----------



## dracula

metaphor said:


> Not exactly Ne multitasking. We just happened to respond at similar intervals. I'm not seeing much Ti, here ENTP.
> It would be a pleasure to be ISXX! Maybe then I would finally make up my mind about a career path that aligns to my ideals and ACTUALLY stick to it! But no. Not the case. I appreciate your inferior Fe's desire to be altruistic and genuine. Unfortunately, it seems like that Ti+Fe can't handle the lack of Ne I see on your part , which involuntarily leads you to reject my type as a self-preserving mechanism.


So you managed to express your dissatisfaction with your type while trying to insult mine. I'm only suffocating my Ti right now since I'm too embarrassed of our amazing INTP company here, i'd like to hide any connection I might have with him


----------



## ae1905

draculaoverlord said:


> You should be embarrassed for yourself though after taking this much time to come up with a, well, mediocre comeback. I feel ashamed of our fellow NTPism now:/


there's that inferior Si again, ENTP...if you were paying attention, you would've noticed that I wasn't on this thread until a few minutes ago...focus, ENTP, focus


----------



## dracula

ae1905 said:


> there's that inferior Si again, ENTP...if you were paying attention, you would've noticed that I wasn't on this thread until a few minutes ago...focus, ENTP, focus


Fair enough, yet you left this debate which implies that you lack focus, INTP. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## metaphor

draculaoverlord said:


> So you managed to express your dissatisfaction with your type while trying to insult mine. I'm only suffocating my Ti right now since I'm too embarrassed of our amazing INTP company here, i'd like to hide any connection I might have with him


Well, what's the fun if you can't poke fun at yourself? 
I wouldn't say 'insult.' That's too harsh of a word. Instead, I would say, "while making a valid observation."


----------



## dracula

metaphor said:


> Well, what's the fun if you can't poke fun at yourself?
> I wouldn't say 'insult.' That's too harsh of a word. Instead, I would say, "while making a valid observation."


You're just trying to prove you have Ne, huh? You seem to be addicted to that specific function, seeing how you just keep coming back to enjoy more of mine


----------



## ae1905

draculaoverlord said:


> Fair enough, yet you left this debate which implies that you lack focus, INTP. Why am I not surprised?


leaving the thread to look get something to eat implies hunger, not a lack of focus

but you also thought pink meant rage, so why am I not surprised?


----------



## dracula

ae1905 said:


> leaving the thread to look get something to eat implies hunger, not a lack of focus
> 
> but you also thought pink meant rage, so why am I not surprised?


Pink can also mean love, you love me. Look, I see all the possibilities for the symbolism of the said color, my Ne > yours. 

Also, INTP, you remembered to eat for once? Weren't too occupied by your "amazing" thought? Brilliant.


----------



## Convex

ae1905 said:


> leaving the thread to look get something to eat implies hunger, not a lack of focus


An INTP who's hungry; typical. Lay off the junk.


----------



## metaphor

draculaoverlord said:


> You're just trying to prove you have Ne, huh? You seem to be addicted to that specific function, seeing how you just keep coming back to enjoy more of mine


Your Ne is often questionable.It seems like you're trying to overshadow your Ne with Ti just so that you can keep up with the INTP, at the expense of undermining (or blatantly ignoring) that Ne you claim to possess. Had you used Ne a few posts back, then perhaps you wouldn't have focused so much on me mixing up an INTP's function stack with an ENTP. Instead, you would've appreciated the idea I conveyed and responded with something less...banal? Unfortunately that wasn't the case though...


----------



## dracula

metaphor said:


> Your Ne is often questionable.It seems like you're trying to overshadow your Ne with Ti just so that you can keep up with the INTP, at the expense of undermining (or blatantly ignoring) that Ne you claim to possess. Had you used Ne a few posts back, then perhaps you wouldn't have focused so much on me mixing up and INTP's function stack with an ENTP. Instead, you would've appreciated the idea I conveyed and responded with something less...banal? Unfortunately that wasn't the case though...


Oh, cool. If I'm overshadowing my Ne with my Ti and as we have already concluded, my Si > my Fe, I'm currently acting like an INTP. Thus you've been insulting an INTP for this whole time instead of acting according to the purpose of this thread, when you would've had to insult an ENTP. 

This _again_ proves the inefficiency of your thinking functions, you're boring me, INFP.


----------



## ae1905

draculaoverlord said:


> Pink can also mean love, you love me. Look, I see all the possibilities for the symbolism of the said color, my Ne > yours.


no 



> Also, INTP, you remembered to eat for once? Weren't too occupied by your "amazing" thought? Brilliant.


why can't eating be a thought?...so much for "seeing all the possibilities", ENTP


----------



## dracula

ae1905 said:


> no
> 
> why can't eating be a thought?...so much for "seeing all the possibilities", ENTP


*Thoughts, excuse my typo. I see all the possibilities as long as they're somewhat realistic, tell me more about this fascinating idea of yours about eating being a thought while at the same time leaving the thread due to hunger. Really, INTP, I'm interested and oddly willing to be trash your argument.


----------



## metaphor

draculaoverlord said:


> Oh, cool. If I'm overshadowing my Ne with my Ti and as we have already concluded, my Si > my Fe, I'm currently acting like an INTP. Thus you've been insulting an INTP for this whole time instead of acting according to the purpose of this thread, when you would've had to insult an ENTP.
> 
> This _again_ proves the inefficiency of your thinking functions, you're boring me, INFP.


Your Si is still not on point though. And your lack of Te surely doesn't help either. Or else you wouldn't have overlooked the key word: TRYING


----------



## ae1905

Convex said:


> An INTP who's hungry; typical. Lay off the junk.


hunger is typical of INTPs?...that's the kind of junk I gladly lay off


----------



## InsertCreativeNameHere

draculaoverlord said:


> Well, considering you cannot criticize ENTPs without actually having met one also proves your lack of insight.
> 
> 
> 
> My purpose here is not to entertain but rather to criticize. Your time will come INFP, I'm sure. Just be patient for once and wait for your turn.


sure, but It's either that, or i pull out a stereotype (which can be farther from the truth, and stereotypes are heard a lot already) or make something up, which can be completely wrong altogether. can't really do much with that.


----------



## dracula

InsertCreativeNameHere said:


> sure, but It's either that, or i pull out a stereotype (which can be farther from the truth, and stereotypes are heard a lot already) or make something up, which can be completely wrong altogether. can't really do much with that.


Or you can pay a brief visit to the ENTP sub-forum (since you have a lot of time in your hands anyway) and educate yourself. Reminding you about the bigger picture again


----------



## Zoel.fahmi

i have no idea about that


----------



## johnnyyukon

Zoel.fahmi said:


> i have no idea about that



You're a tampon


----------



## Schizoid

johnnyyukon said:


> You're a tampon


And you're an intellectual nerd. :mellow:


----------



## johnnyyukon

Schizoid said:


> And you're an intellectual nerd. :mellow:


----------



## Zora

ENTP, eh? When was the last time you spoke to the Devil? You are his right hand man, after all. Or, rather, his advocate.


----------



## ae1905

CrimsonStain said:


> ENTP, eh? When was the last time you spoke to the Devil? You are his right hand man, after all. Or, rather, his advocate.


speak of the Devil!...the irony is almost as rich as his food cake


----------



## Zora

ae1905 said:


> speak of the Devil!...the irony is almost as rich as his food cake


My fruit cake is moist and bland. In fact, it is a form of torture in it's own right. I lure victims in for a little break then they shortly after die of moist-and-bland-fruit-cake-poisoning (totally a real thing. I mean pfffffffffftttttt....). I have killed many a hug-hungry ENFP with this tactic.


----------



## Maye

Of course your fruit cake tastes like a mad science experiment. You made it with introverted intuition


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Maye said:


> Of course your fruit cake tastes like a mad science experiment. You made it with introverted intuition


and I bet yours contains canned fruit!


----------



## ae1905

CrimsonStain said:


> My fruit cake is moist and bland. In fact, it is a form of torture in it's own right. I lure victims in for a little break then they shortly after die of moist-and-bland-fruit-cake-poisoning (totally a real thing. I mean pfffffffffftttttt....). I have killed many a hug-hungry ENFP with this tactic.


sorry, INTJ, I know you're the Devil and all that, but even you can't have your cake and feed it, too


----------



## ae1905

The Wing-It Nike said:


> and I bet yours contains canned fruit!


and I bet yours contains fresh can-can girls who jump out of your cake and right into your lap...yummy


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> and I bet yours contains fresh can-can girls who jump out of your cake and right into your lap...yummy


Can-can-nibalism?! INTP, you _are_ heartless afterall!


----------



## ae1905

The Wing-It Nike said:


> Can-can-nibalism?! INTP, you _are_ heartless afterall!


a guy can try, right?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> a guy can try, right?


That's right, INTP, there is no "can do" in your vocabulary!


----------



## ae1905

The Wing-It Nike said:


> That's right, INTP, there is no "can do" in your vocabulary!


kinda like how there's no "can't do" in yours, ESFP?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> kinda like how there's no "can't do" in yours, ESFP?


INTP, indicate to us, what does it feel like to exist as pure potential?


----------



## ae1905

The Wing-It Nike said:


> INTP, indicate to us, what does it feel like to exist as pure potential?


lol, are you wondering what it would feel like to be pure, ESFP?  

I'll get back to you as soon as I realize my potential to answer that question


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> lol, are you wondering what it would feel like to be pure, ESFP?
> 
> I'll get back to you as soon as I realize my potential to answer that question


(i knew it!!!)

well, i live in the real world and you exist in theory.... so forgive me for comparing apples and thought bubbles...but what is my impurity compared to your infinite potential for it?!


----------



## ae1905

The Wing-It Nike said:


> (i knew it!!!)
> 
> well, i live in the real world and you exist in theory.... so forgive me for comparing apples and thought bubbles...but what is my impurity compared to your infinite potential for it?!


well, I inhabit the world at its deepest level while you exist on the superficial surface, so forgive me for comparing apples to bubble brains, but what is my purity compared to your infinite lack of potential for it? 

(yeah, the typism here is awful


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> well, I inhabit the world at its deepest level while you exist on the superficial surface, so forgive me for comparing apples to bubble brains, but what is my purity compared to your infinite lack of potential for it?
> 
> (yeah, the typism here is awful


lol! bubble brains!! well, my brains are nice and round and oh so light and portable, that's why i get around and enjoy all sorts of impurities  while you remain a chair-chained slave to your Colossus!


----------



## ae1905

The Wing-It Nike said:


> lol! bubble brains!! well, my brains are nice and round and oh so light and portable, that's why i get around and enjoy all sorts of impurities  while you remain a chair-chained slave to your Colossus!


funny you should say that cuz many an ESFP has been a slave to my "Colossus", so don't be surprised if I prick your bubble, ESFP


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> funny you should say that cuz many an ESFP has been a slave to my "Colossus", so don't be surprised if I prick your bubble, ESFP


*facepalm* i, hereby, solemnly...give-up... :laughing:


----------



## nichya

The Wing-It Nike said:


> *facepalm* i, hereby, solemnly...give-up... :laughing:


the show must go on ESFP. Isn't it your motto or something?


----------



## ae1905

The Wing-It Nike said:


> *facepalm* i, hereby, solemnly...give-up... :laughing:


so you're calling it a (bubble) wrap?

now you can do the facepalm


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

nichya said:


> the show must go on ESFP. Isn't it your motto or something?


then write it, INFP!  yeah Freddie was one of us!


----------



## Cesspool

Your type is lazy. Go out there and accomplish something rather than just frolicking in your own little world like a weirdo.

(I'm sorry it's just the point of the thread).

EDIT: I was ninja'd, this was for the INFP nichya


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> so you're calling it a (bubble) wrap?
> 
> now you can do the facepalm



nah, reporting a temporary bubble burst due to excess of hawt air. 

(gotta go soon)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Cesspool said:


> Your type is lazy. Go out there and accomplish something rather than just frolicking in your own little world like a weirdo.
> 
> (I'm sorry it's just the point of the thread).


I like your medals, ENTJ, they are so pretty!! they are also pretty worthless in the long run!! seizing the day isn't worth it if it gives you daily stress-induced seizures!


----------



## ae1905

The Wing-It Nike said:


> then write it, INFP!  yeah Freddie was one of us!


"he doth bestride this thread like a Colossus,
and we petty types walk under his huge brain and
peep about to find ourselves dishonourable knaves"

or something like that


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> "he doth bestride this thread like a Colossus,
> and we petty types walk under his huge brain and
> peep about to find ourselves dishonourable knaves"
> 
> or something like that


 @nichya -- he just put a bunch of (largely obsolete) words in your mouth... are you going to put up with that!!??? stand up for yourself, INFP!


----------



## Cesspool

ESFP's are weirdos.


----------



## nichya

The Wing-It Nike said:


> I like your medals, ENTJ, they are so pretty!!


whatever shines.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Cesspool said:


> ESFP's are weirdos.


is that the best you got?  work it, ENTJ, work it! who's the lazy type now?


----------



## nichya

The Wing-It Nike said:


> @nichya -- he just put a bunch of (largely obsolete) words in your mouth... are you going to put up with that!!??? stand up for yourself, INFP!


I'll give him credit for trying to sound like a famous INFP. If only though..he could


----------



## ae1905

Cesspool said:


> ESFP's are weirdos.


so says the guy with the silly hat


----------



## Cesspool

The Wing-It Nike said:


> is that the best you got?  work it, ENTJ, work it! who's the lazy type now?


My best will depress you irl. I'm not going to do that.


----------



## ae1905

nichya said:


> I'll give him credit for trying to sound like a famous INFP. If only though..he could


"The art of writing [is] imagining that one is not oneself, but somebody different."


----------



## nichya

ae1905 said:


> "The art of writing [is] imagining that one is not oneself, but somebody different."


yea with that Fe good luck with that, perhaps you should keep imagining in numbers and political theories where you belong INTP


----------



## ae1905

draculaoverlord said:


> You forgot the J vs P
> 
> Or did you forget how this changes the cognitive functions whereas the E vs I merely messes with the order and changes an ENTP into ... porifera?
> 
> My Si is working just fine.
> 
> And I'll repeat what I said the other night - refer to my signature, please.


E vs I affects verbiage more than J vs P...you only have to meet an INTP, ENTP, and ENTJ to see that


----------



## dracula

ae1905 said:


> E vs I affects verbiage more than J vs P...you only have to meet an INTP, ENTP, and ENTJ to see that


You have yet to give me a justification for there being more verbiage from me and the ENTJs behalf. I've met plenty of INTPs, thank you for asking. They hardly talk though and I don't know if that's any better.


----------



## ae1905

draculaoverlord said:


> You have yet to give me a justification for there being more verbiage from me and the ENTJs behalf. *I've met plenty of INTPs, thank you for asking. They hardly talk *though and I don't know if that's any better.


you said it better than I could

between ENTP and ENTJ it's a toss-up...I have an ENTP and ENTJ friend and when they get together they can't stop sniping at each other--kinda like right here, come to think of it!...and when I am with each of them separately, they def talk more than I do..that's one reason they like to talk to me, cuz I listen


----------



## desinys

ae1905 said:


> then why would INTPs have to be around ppl to know if they are psychopaths?
> 
> if you call that working, then I'm really worried about your career


So you decided to ignore rest of my message? "This incapability comes apparent in social interactions but is not caused by them." Because no one can see inside another's mind so in order to know what they think/feel they must communicate with them and this does not happen with INTPs. Thus INTPs may be psychopaths but are not diagnosed as ones since they live in their own planet and no one knows what's going on there...




ae1905 said:


> this also about psychopaths:
> 
> Boldness. Low fear including stress-tolerance, toleration of unfamiliarity and danger, and high self-confidence and social assertiveness.
> 
> so psychopaths are ppl who seek out other ppl who might become their victims, hardly the description of retiring INTPs, and much more like calculating ENTJs


According to what logic does boldness and social assertiveness result in seeking out people who might become their victims? It means that psychopaths are like that in social situations. INTPs and social situations? No real roots found. Thus INTPs can just as well be psychopaths but will never be diagnosed.

But it was a good try. Thus you are "upgraded" from porifera to cnidaria. Congratulations!


----------



## dracula

ae1905 said:


> you said it better than I could
> 
> between ENTP and ENTJ it's a toss-up...I have an ENTP and ENTJ friend and when they get together they can't stop sniping at each other--kinda like right here, come to think of it!...and when I am with each of them separately, they def talk more than I do..that's one reason they like to talk to me, cuz I listen


Talking and listening don't close each other out, INTP. I sense that your Ti has failed you again, I see you've practicing your inferior Fe so much that you forgot to keep your dominant one strong enough.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ENTPs are just too cool for their own good, they cause the rest of us to become jealous & think of slanderous crap to sling their way.


----------



## dracula

stargazing grasshopper said:


> ENTPs are just too cool for their own good, they cause the rest of us to become jealous & think of slanderous crap to sling their way.


At least compared to ESTJs, I've seen you have some anger management issues with chill people. Jealousy poisons your soul, you know. 

I just realized something! Maybe ENTPs are the reason why you're like ... that.


----------



## ae1905

desinys said:


> So you decided to ignore rest of my message? "This incapability comes apparent in social interactions but is not caused by them." Because no one can see inside another's mind so in order to know what they think/feel they must communicate with them and this does not happen with INTPs. Thus INTPs may be psychopaths but are not diagnosed as ones since they live in their own planet and no one knows what's going on there...


what about the INTP himself?...wouldn't he know or suspect?...and we're on the internet, so we could tell ppl...or ppl could observe us



> According to what logic does boldness and social assertiveness result in seeking out people who might become their victims? It means that psychopaths are like that in social situations. INTPs and social situations? No real roots found. Thus INTPs can just as well be psychopaths but will never be diagnosed.


a person has to actively avoid ppl to not have contact with them and even then it is almost impossible unless you are a hermit....most ppl, incl most INTPs, have regular contact with ppl and have the opportunity to pursue those ppl if it suits them...many INTPs in fact don't act on many of these opportunities...that is what you call our social isolation...but psychopaths would pursue these opportunities partly because they are bold and socially assertive...and because they read ppl and recognize ppl who are potential victims...so yes, given the normal contact with ppl psychopaths have, their natural boldness and assertiveness would make them seek out and pursue the opportunities presented to them



> But it was a good try. Thus you are "upgraded" from porifera to cnidaria. Congratulations!


but who is going to clean up your mess?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

INTPs are nearly as cool & laid back as the ENTPs, but a few of them ^ enjoy trolling others a bit too much.


----------



## ae1905

draculaoverlord said:


> Talking and listening don't close each other out, INTP. I sense that your Ti has failed you again, I see you've practicing your inferior Fe so much that you forgot to keep your dominant one strong enough.


"Talking and listening don't close each other out"??...whose Ti (and English) is failing here?


----------



## dracula

ae1905 said:


> "Talking and listening don't close each other out"??...whose Ti (and English) is failing here?


*rule each other out, the fact that I'm not a native speaker is definitely not failing me.

Defending an invalid argument 101: Insult the other person's grammar


----------



## johnnyyukon

CrimsonStain said:


> ENTP, eh? When was the last time you spoke to the Devil? You are his right hand man, after all. Or, rather, his advocate.



THAT'S your criticism?? Oh man, c'mon. I'm f'n Keyser Soze.


----------



## KevinHeaven

Look what I've started! Finally I feel like a troll lol. You guys are so funny. And to the person complaining about my unknown pers. Type it is like that because I dont want to be classified so that people like you wont judge me by a stereotype  I know what I am doing. Have a good day everyone remember this criticism is all fun it doesn't have to be useful lol. I am not your teacher. Oh well the ENTJs... lol


Not to mention I am probably an INFP so should you expect something useful and practical ?


----------



## dracula

KevinInHeaven said:


> I am probably an INFP so should you expect something useful and practical ?


Congratulations, you made me laugh out loud! INFP, you have a bit too high expectations of yourself, when have you ever come up with anything useful and practical?


----------



## EonsInTheNight

ENTP, you combine the annoying attention seeking nature of an ESTP with the arrogance of an NT, that's a bit too much to take at times.


----------



## dracula

EonsInTheNight said:


> ENTP, you combine the annoying attention seeking nature of an ESTP with the arrogance of an NT, that's a bit too much to take at times.


Well, at least I deserve the attention I get, do you know how annoyed people are after having to wipe your tears for the tenth time during the day?


----------



## VinnieB

INFP, you sometimes live in a fantasy world for too long. That must be pretty hard, because everytime you realize what the world is really like, you probably plummet, experience a face-plant and feel a bit depressed. Other than that, you're awesome.


----------



## WarMoose

INFJ. Clingy shit sack always trying to relate. Your not rare at all there are a lot of people that actualy feel emotion your just to ignorant to see it. 

What. sorry ? Did I hurt your emotions. Well duh. Your emotions get hurt every time someone does not reply to your message 5 second after you sent it


----------



## Trademark

you got it... oh you're shitty wrong!! 
maybe you havent encountered INFJs before thats why you are making a fake stories
you are ridiculously corny when trying to joke
Entps are LUNATIC
(for the sake of this thread, i aint no typist)


----------



## Lunaena

Please stop placing feelings on me which I don't feel at all. And stop saying you get it, even when you don't.


----------



## WarMoose

Stop crying !!!


----------



## lookslikeiwin

A little hard since I share all the same functions... but that inferior Si. I can make fun of that.

ENTPs hypothesize their entire lives about how to resolve various bad habits that have accrued over the years.
After discovering how things seem to work for the rest of society, they build their plans based upon it, however do not take into account their own disorganized nature, figuring that if this other person can do it, then so can ENTP!
This dooms them to fail from the beginning, but no matter. They will always try again. Probably because a while later, they forget they already tried it.


----------



## Adena

Develop some sympathy for something other than quantum physics, INTPs.


----------



## Lunaena

I can tell your friendliness is fake as hell.

I hate being this mean. I'm sorry.


----------



## KevinHeaven

We are so dramatic aghhh


----------



## ae1905

draculaoverlord said:


> *rule each other out, the fact that I'm not a native speaker is definitely not failing me.


agreed, it's your cognitive functions that are failing you

and you're doing very well if English is not your first language--but you'd do even better if Ti was your first function




> Defending an invalid argument 101: Insult the other person's grammar


it would be impolite to turn down your open invitation 

see?...my Fe works just fine, thank you very much


----------



## WarMoose

Did you know that you can communicate without elec. devises 

No

Didn't think so


----------



## ae1905

WarMoose said:


> Did you know that you can communicate without elec. devises
> 
> No
> 
> Didn't think so


did you know communication means (at least) _two _ppl talking?

didn't think so


----------



## WarMoose

Then you sould try communication


----------



## desinys

ae1905 said:


> did you know communication means (at least) _two _ppl talking?
> 
> didn't think so


If I were an INTP I wouldn't preach extraverts about communication and talking since that's something you have only read about.


----------



## ae1905

WarMoose said:


> Then you sould try communication


I will, when you stop talking


----------



## dracula

ae1905 said:


> agreed, it's your cognitive functions that are failing you
> 
> and you're doing very well if English is not your first language--but you'd do even better if Ti was your first function
> 
> it would be impolite to turn down your open invitation
> 
> see?...my Fe works just fine, thank you very much


You once again failed to justify why I'd do better if Ti was my first function. _My_ Ti works just fine.


----------



## nichya

ae1905 said:


> I will, when you stop talking


that is gonna take a while. Are you that patient INTP?


----------



## WarMoose

There are no such thing as bots. There are only INTP's


----------



## ae1905

desinys said:


> If I were an INTP I wouldn't preach extraverts about communication and talking since that's something you have only read about.


that's just like an extrovert to think reading and writing are not forms of communications


----------



## desinys

ae1905 said:


> I will, when you stop talking


Lies, lies, lies... Waiting for an introvert to tell their opinion is just as useful as waiting for porifera to do so.


----------



## ae1905

draculaoverlord said:


> You once again failed to justify why I'd do better if Ti was my first function. _My_ Ti works just fine.


don't have to

you're doing it for me when you write stuff like, "Talking and listening don't close each other out" that are perfect examples of Ti failure to notice the inconsistencies and Si inattention to details


----------



## ae1905

nichya said:


> that is gonna take a while. Are you that patient INTP?


if ENTP doesn't talk nonsense, then I can wait

that's the theory...in practice, it's never taken more than a few minutes before the nonsense comes out


----------



## dracula

ae1905 said:


> don't have to
> 
> you're doing it for me when you write stuff like, "Talking and listening don't close each other out" that are perfect examples of Ti failure to notice the inconsistencies and Si inattention to details


Well, your Ne has failed you if you pay attention to such minor details and fail to see the whole point that still was quite easy to deduce from my sentence.


----------



## WarMoose

You would cry with all these people against you. If you were human


----------



## ae1905

WarMoose said:


> There are no such thing as bots. There are only INTP's


original...the INTP bot meme...care to try botching up another "criticism"?


----------



## ae1905

desinys said:


> Lies, lies, lies... Waiting for an introvert to tell their opinion is just as useful as waiting for porifera to do so.


how would you know?...you never stop talking to your porifera


----------



## ae1905

draculaoverlord said:


> Well, your Ne has failed you if you pay attention to such minor details and fail to see the whole point that still was quite easy to deduce from my sentence.


it's hard to deduce a sound conclusion from badly formed premises...but how would you know that when it's never stopped you before?


----------



## dracula

ae1905 said:


> it's hard to deduce a sound conclusion from badly formed premises...but how would you know that when it's never stopped you before?


Exactly, it's your premises that don't make sense so no wonder that the conclusions aren't of your liking


----------



## ae1905

WarMoose said:


> You would cry with all these people against you. If you were human


 I am a human. Hath
not a human eyes? hath not a human hands, organs,
dimensions, senses, affections, passions? fed with
the same food, hurt with the same weapons, subject
to the same diseases, healed by the same means,
warmed and cooled by the same winter and summer, as
any human is? If you prick us, do we not bleed?
if you tickle us, do we not laugh? and if you *bore 
us*, do we not cry?


----------



## ae1905

draculaoverlord said:


> Exactly, it's your premises that don't make sense so no wonder that the conclusions aren't of your liking


huh?...it was your premise that made no sense...didn't stop you from liking your conclusion, but what's new?


----------



## dracula

ae1905 said:


> huh?...it was your premise that made no sense...didn't stop you from liking your conclusion, but what's new?


Well, I tend to base my premises directly on your answers (for example, the fact that you tend to not read my signature when appropriate) and thus the conclusions are as follows, not my fault. Oh, but it's nothing new.


----------



## ae1905

draculaoverlord said:


> Well, I tend to base my premises directly on your answers (for example, the fact that you tend to not read my signature when appropriate) and thus the conclusions are as follows, not my fault. Oh, but it's nothing new.


yeah, but you have to _read _and _understand _my answers first before you can use them in your premises, both things that don't come naturally to extroverts, and so we get results like, "Talking and listening don't close each other out"

see how that doesn't work?


----------



## dracula

ae1905 said:


> yeah, but you have to _read _and _understand _my answers first before you can use them in your premises, both things that don't come naturally to extroverts, and so we get results like, "Talking and listening don't close each other out"
> 
> see how that doesn't work?


I already corrected it to rule each other out, how long are you going to go with that? 

You were amusing yesterday, apparently I managed to offend you since you lost your humor


----------



## ae1905

draculaoverlord said:


> I already corrected it to rule each other out, how long are you going to go with that?
> 
> You were amusing yesterday, apparently I managed to offend you since you lost your humor


it takes two to tangle, and you challenged my Ti and turned this into a grammar lesson...use your Ne next time...I find it quite amusing--though not as amusing as your Ti


----------



## AnalyzeThis

ae1905 said:


> it takes two to tangle, and you challenged my Ti and turned this into a grammar lesson...use your Ne next time...I find it quite amusing--though not as amusing as your Ti


Oh wow, that was so insightful! Thank you for blessing us with your brilliance, Dr. Sheldon Cooper.


----------



## ae1905

AnalyzeThis said:


> Oh wow, that was so insightful! Thank you for blessing us with your brilliance, Dr. Sheldon Cooper.


Sheldon Cooper is INTJ, not INTP

so, yeah, that was not really "brilliant" or "insightful", but, ENTJ, so....


----------



## KevinHeaven

ESFP are the most stupid...


----------



## nichya

KevinInHeaven said:


> ESFP are the most stupid...


yet they were smart enough to at least decide their type.


----------



## dracula

ae1905 said:


> it takes two to tangle, and you challenged my Ti and turned this into a grammar lesson...use your Ne next time...I find it quite amusing--though not as amusing as your Ti


You turned this into a grammar lesson, you didn't _have_ to start going on about it. It's natural that your Ti is better than mine though. My Ne works just fine. How about yours?


----------



## NurseCat

Is this a genuine argument or part of the thread.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@draculaoverlord ENTPs. Pfft. So scatterbrained....


----------



## Adena

Pff, Ni doms. Stop making a conspiracy theory out of everything.


----------



## dracula

Dark and Derisive said:


> @draculaoverlord ENTPs. Pfft. So scatterbrained....


I'm so insulted right now. 

INTJs. Pffy. So arrogant, what do you think makes you smarter than the rest of us?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

draculaoverlord said:


> I'm so insulted right now.
> 
> INTJs. Pffy. So arrogant, what do you think makes you smarter than the rest of us?


Who said we think we're smarter than the rest of you? We ARE smarter. :tongue:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Have you considered the tree's feelings, unknown type? Maybe it doesn't like to be hugged by strangers? ... strangers even to themselves!


----------



## WaffleSingSong

Hey ESFP, your using what seems like Fe-Ti there. Good job, your actually learning some useful functions! (even if there in the wrong order...)


----------



## KevinHeaven

The Wing-It Nike said:


> Have you considered the tree's feelings, unknown type? Maybe it doesn't like to be hugged by strangers? ... strangers even to themselves!


Lol so funny


----------



## johnnyyukon

WaffleSingSong said:


> Hey ESFP, your using what seems like Fe-Ti there. Good job, your actually learning some useful functions! (even if there in the wrong order...)


Your avatar, if you INTPs are going to reinvent the wheel, make one that like, isn't broken.


----------



## Aert

Dangit you people should stop being smart AND not socially awkward. I guess you make up for it by being incredibly disorganised and terrible at finishing things.


----------



## nichya

Aert said:


> Dangit you people should stop being smart AND not socially awkward. I guess you make up for it by being incredibly disorganised and terrible at finishing things.


since you never start things, of course it shouldn't be a problem for you.


----------



## anakmager

Poor man's INFJ


----------



## nichya

anakmager said:


> Poor man's INFJ


I assume you never met an INFJ, INFP. Perhaps it is time to leave your daydreaming bubble and go out to meet people.


----------



## KevinHeaven

Infp you hypocrite but you are telling the truth.

Also Infp ironic


----------



## MrQuestion

Unknown, you're so indecisive.


----------



## Sara Torailles

My Enneagram type and wing are better than yours.


----------



## MrQuestion

*ignores INFJ*


----------



## Sara Torailles

MrQuestion said:


> *ignores INFJ*


Boo, you whore.


----------



## anakmager

You're not really INFJ because INFJ is a myth


----------



## nichya

anakmager said:


> You're not really INFJ because INFJ is a myth


stop confirming the INFJ wannabe INFP bias INFP.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@nichya
lack of drama or tragedy in an INFP's life constitutes an existential crisis!


----------



## ae1905

The Wing-It Nike said:


> @_nichya_
> lack drama or tragedy in an INFP's life constitutes an existential crisis!


don't you have a party to go to, ESFP?...no?!...OMG!...put down that nail file and step away from the vanity table...help is on the way!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> don't you have a party to go to, ESFP?...no?!...OMG!...put down that nail file and step away from the vanity table...help is on the way!


One can tell you are no expert on parties, INTP! 
Celebration is an attitude, come dance salsa on the vanity table, don't be shy, I know you'll nail it after a tequila or two.


----------



## Jenko

Do you even abstract bro?


----------



## ae1905

The Wing-It Nike said:


> One can tell you are no expert on parties, INTP!
> Celebration is an attitude, come dance salsa on the vanity table, don't be shy, I know you'll nail it after a tequila or two.


I may be no expert on parties, ESFP, but I know a come-on when I get one!

_however_, if I can dance in the nude, then I might reconsider?...is that saucy enough for you?


----------



## Force Majeure

Why do you leave a message on my wall, when your wall is private. I can't respond that way


----------



## ae1905

Force Majeure said:


> Why do you leave a message on my wall, when your wall is private. I can't respond that way


if you had Ne, INFJ, it would have occurred to you to send a PM, instead


----------



## Force Majeure

ae1905 said:


> if you had Ne, INFJ, it would have occurred to you to send a PM, instead


It did actually occur to me; but then I got distracted.
I still could send you a PM, but I won't. I could answer here.

...

Upon further thinking; I have reclaimed the answer; but I don't really want to share that information.
That was also the reason why I didn't PM you the answer.


edit: forgot to critizice you. Dude you're registered for a year soon and you already have 6k posts. thats like 23 posts a day; every f'ing day.


----------



## ae1905

Force Majeure said:


> It did actually occur to me; but then I got distracted.
> I still could send you a PM, but I won't. I could answer here....
> 
> Upon further thinking; I have reclaimed the answer; but I don't really want to share that information.
> That was also the reason why I didn't PM you the answer.
> 
> edit: forgot to critizice you. Dude you're registered for a year soon and you already have 6k posts. thats like 23 posts a day; every f'ing day.


don't blame me!...it was _force majeur_...kinda like your Si


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@ae1905
force majeur is your middle name, INTP! You are an innovator, think about it, you just gave a whole new meaning to "vanity table". That mirror is still in shock.


----------



## ae1905

The Wing-It Nike said:


> @_ae1905_
> force majeur is your middle name, INTP! You are an innovator, think about it, you just gave a whole new meaning to "vanity table". That mirror is still in shock.


yes, ESFP, that was the first time your mirror had ever beheld a naked figure, free of makeup and other deceptive adornments, and it was shocked!...shocked to behold the incomparable beauty of truth borne naked


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> yes, ESFP, that was the first time your mirror had ever beheld a naked figure, free of makeup and other deceptive adornments, and it was shocked!...shocked to behold the incomparable beauty of truth borne naked


lol! I can't catch my breath laughing... "incomparable beauty of truth borne naked!!" :laughing:

you should drink and dance more often, INTP! You'd make the world a better place!  Who knows, that might just be your calling!!


----------



## KevinHeaven

Avatar most likely to belong to INFP or ISFP. And you are an ESFP what the heck ?!
*putsDownStereotypesHat*


----------



## ae1905

The Wing-It Nike said:


> lol! I can't catch my breath laughing... "incomparable beauty of truth borne naked!!" :laughing:
> 
> you should drink and dance more often, INTP! You'd make the world a better place!  Who knows, that might just be your calling!!


haha, ESFP, the only "calling" I hear is the sound of your voice pleading to see my naked truth again


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

KevinInHeaven said:


> Avatar most likely to belong to INFP or ISFP. And you are an ESFP what the heck ?!
> *putsDownStereotypesHat*


I am a mystery, just like you are, unknown type...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> haha, ESFP, the only "calling" I hear is the sound of your voice pleading to see my naked truth again


Too much, INTP! The only self-evident naked truth here is your inferior Fe is sticking out.


----------



## ae1905

ESFP, Fe has made you gag so many times you can't tell the difference anymore between it and the tongue my kitty is sticking out at you


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> ESFP, Fe has made you gag so many times you can't tell the difference anymore between it and the tongue my kitty is sticking out at you


Are you pleading "cute", now? That's plagiarism, INTP!


----------



## Malandro

ESFP, you're too much like me!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

sharlzkidarlz said:


> ESFP, you're too much like me!


ESFP, you like me too much.


----------



## ae1905

The Wing-It Nike said:


> Are you pleading "cute", now? That's plagiarism, INTP!


"if I have been cuter than others, it is because I stood on the vanity tables of ESFPs"

Isaac Newton (famous INTP)


----------



## Blue Soul

ae1905 said:


> "if I have been cuter than others, it is because I stood on the vanity tables of ESFPs"
> 
> Isaac Newton (famous INTP)


I think he was an INTJ though. Oh, whatever... that quote of yours isn't too accurate anyway. 

Why Isaac Newton is INTJ (and a Narcissist) | CelebrityTypes


----------



## ae1905

Blue Soul said:


> that quote of yours isn't too accurate anyway.



can't fool you, can I, INTJ?


----------



## westlose

Each time I come here, it's always an INTP or INFP above me. Do you like being criticized that much?


----------



## KevinHeaven

Infj hates InFp and Intp. Hate is a crime. #stoponlinebullying #spreadlove2015
#bullyingis4losers


----------



## nichya

KevinInHeaven said:


> Infj hates InFp and Intp. Hate is a crime. #stoponlinebullying #spreadlove2015
> #bullyingis4losers


Is that why you are hiding your infp badge unknown kevin in heaven?


----------



## KevinHeaven

If I am a real infp and "hiding my INFPness" (lol it sounds so funny when you read out loud) then you are not a real infp cuz you are showing it.


----------



## nichya

KevinInHeaven said:


> If I am a real infp and "hiding my INFPness" (lol it sounds so funny when you read out loud) then you are not a real infp cuz you are showing it.


I am a proud INFP dirty minded kevininheaven.


----------



## Raven Tea

Sara Torailles said:


> You expect a reply
> But an empty mind can't think
> INTJ fool


huh, I really wonder if you are an INFJ? None of the ones I know would ever even make jokes like that...you sound like a wannabe :/


----------



## KevinHeaven

Intj haha. Hahahaha. Sorry. Hahahahaha.


----------



## Sara Torailles

Raven Tea said:


> huh, I really wonder if you are an INFJ? None of the ones I know would ever even make jokes like that...you sound like a wannabe :/


Meh, who knows?

I won't really take your word for it unless you have something other than "I feel this way...", because something tells me that you have a strong personal agenda with this. You're a fundamentalist, and I'm a vocal and harsh anti-fundamentalist. Proving that I have a mistype would be a strike in your favorable reputation and against my favorable reputation. Simply put, you have something to gain, and I have something to lose. But so far, there is no evidence in your statement that I am mistyped, which makes your assertion fail the falsifiability test.

This is made more likely with the inherent tone of your response. Instead of suggesting a type or giving me something to go on, you retort with "You sound like a wannabe." Suggesting that you believe, INFJ, as a type, is something that I aspire to be, and you desire to "knock me down a peg", so to speak.

Any type that you pick would probably be one you disfavor, and you would likely be against typing me as an INTJ, your self-identified type, unless you're an Enneagram Type 4, in which you would press your 'broken' type on me in an effort to vilify me along with yourself.

This isn't really a criticism of you as a human, but where your angle is. I don't believe your intentions are pure. I mean, you would probably expect me to respond to your obvious type-baiting with some sort of offended remark, such as "How dare you say that! I am surely an INFJ!", but you haven't given me any reason to believe that you aren't really just being petty. But honestly, I've seen how these things go often enough to know when to back out.


----------



## Sara Torailles

KevinInHeaven said:


> Intj haha. Hahahaha. Sorry. Hahahahaha.


You 4w3s. My type is better.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Sara Torailles said:


> You 4w3s. My type is better.


haha...INFJ, not only are you a special snowflake, but you are a special-er snowflake than the one identical to you?! Here's a newsflash for ya, an INFJ 3w4 is the specialest of them all!!


----------



## Sara Torailles

ESFP 9w8...

From your type, I can't tell if you do ecstasy or pot. :tongue:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Sara Torailles said:


> ESFP 9w8...
> 
> From your type, I can't tell if you do ecstasy or pot. :tongue:


haha...that's cause Ni is like doing both at once, no wonder your judgement is impaired


----------



## ae1905

The Wing-It Nike said:


> haha...that's cause Ni is like doing both at once, no wonder your judgement is impaired


ESFP _is _doing both at once, no wonder your words are unprepared


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> ESFP _is _doing both at once, no wonder your words are unprepared


INTP, not exactly an expert here, are you?... dissection being your preferred (one and only) preparation method?!


----------



## ae1905

The Wing-It Nike said:


> INTP, not exactly an expert here, are you?... dissection being your preferred (one and only) preparation method?!


was that meant to be cutting, ESFP?...who knew ESFPs could wield scalpels with such derision?


----------



## KevinHeaven

Intp why are u here? Get back to reading


----------



## Tsubaki

How can someone not decide, which type he is? It's not that hard (Please don't take this too seriously, I have to write something about that)


----------



## nichya

He is worried he would be ESTJ food.



Tsubaki said:


> How can someone not decide, which type he is? It's not that hard (Please don't take this too seriously, I have to write something about that)


----------



## Tsubaki

nichya said:


> He is worried he would be ESTJ food.


An INFP? Why are you not in your room, thinking about how bad the world has become?


----------



## nichya

Tsubaki said:


> An INFP? Why are you not in your room, thinking about how bad the world has become?


I am. I have internet connection in my room and guess who I am blaming for how bad the world has become?


----------



## Tsubaki

nichya said:


> I am. I have internet connection in my room and guess who I am blaming for how bad the world has become?


At least we do something and don't just sit around, feeling like we are some celestial beings, who are the saviors of humanity.


----------



## Malandro

Let me guess, INFP. You blame yourself but pretend to blame everyone else so we all have to listen to your whining anyway.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I recommend you get a real job


----------



## kevinlolwut

I can hardly make conversation with you!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

kevinlolwut said:


> I can hardly make conversation with you!


INFP, is that what you wrote on the phonebook, before you burned it?


----------



## Kynx

What do esfps do with phonebooks? 
Trawl through it until they find someone who they haven't slept with?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> What do esfps do with phonebooks?
> Trawl through it until they find someone who they haven't slept with?


No, INFP, that's ESTPs you are thinking about. ESFPs donate their phonebooks to INFPs who run out of Kleenex.


----------



## Philipthestone

The Wing-It Nike said:


> No, INFP, that's ESTPs you are thinking about. ESFPs donate their phonebooks to INFPs who run out of Kleenex.


 You are very child like I think.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

No, you are.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Tetsuo Shima said:


> No, you are.


INFP, figured out the meaning of life for you: self-flagellation, then ice-cream. You are welcome.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I've been banned twice for saying things about ESFPs, so I'm just going to leave you alone for now.


----------



## nichya

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I've been banned twice for saying things about ESFPs, so I'm just going to leave you alone for now.


Did you forget how to INFP??


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

nichya said:


> Did you forget how to INFP??


It was beaten out of me. You know how much society hates us.


----------



## nichya

Tetsuo Shima said:


> It was beaten out of me. You know how much society hates us.


 Typical INFP blaming the whole society and the world while they only make up the %2-%4


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

You're an INFP yourself, so I'm sure I'm not the only one here who indulges in grandiose metaphors.


----------



## nichya

Tetsuo Shima said:


> You're an INFP yourself, so I'm sure I'm not the only one here who indulges in grandiose metaphors.


rofl, of course I am just keeping the thread going )


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Well, since I'm also an INFP, I might as well just tell you what my mom just told me:

You don't have a brain! You really are screwed up!


----------



## nichya

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Well, since I'm also an INFP, I might as well just tell you what my mom just told me:
> 
> You don't have a brain! You really are screwed up!


My IQ test says I am a genius although I absolutely don't show it. I am also ridiculously lazy and dispirited and not able to focus.

But only I can criticize myself, that is mean, what type is your mom? Well, mine is an ESTP, so yeaa I can relate.


----------



## kevinlolwut

Extreme procrastinator.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse

You guys are supposedly tolerant and flexible, but at the same time you judge people's character within 30 seconds of meeting them lol.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

nichya said:


> My IQ test says I am a genius although I absolutely don't show it. I am also ridiculously lazy and dispirited and not able to focus.


Me too. 190.



> But only I can criticize myself, that is mean, what type is your mom? Well, mine is an ESTP, so yeaa I can relate.


Actually an ISFJ.


----------



## xxxlovefactorxxx

I think the point of this thread was to make one comment and keep it moving. But then again, INFPS are not that good at following the trend of things. It's really hard to hurl a hard insult at you because you are my own type and it would be like insulting myself. Umm can you type in complete sentences (instead of fragments)? It really makes your train of thought hard to follow. Thanks. Bye.


----------



## anakmager

One of you is literally Hitler


----------



## NurseCat

Of course you'd use the literally Hitler insult


----------



## The Doctor

Probably not even a real INFJ. Real INFJs are rare so they don't exist, duh.


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Procrastinates way too much.


----------



## The Doctor

Too self-critical.


----------



## Sinister

Too weird and lazy


----------



## The Doctor

Indecisive because you _don't have a personality type._

By the way, "too weird" doesn't exist, what the heck are you talking about?


----------



## Sinister

"Too weird" does exists. It just means that INTP's are socially odd.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse

You're one of the most sociopathic of types.

(seriously, people with Antisocial Personality Disorder are statistically more likely to score as NTP, and to prefer extroversion but that difference is non-statistically significant).


----------



## The Hatter

You are too perfect. Stop that.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse

You're just boosting your own ego vicariously by praising a fellow ENTP :couple_inlove:


----------



## The Hatter

Rabid Seahorse said:


> You're just boosting your own ego vicariously by praising a fellow ENTP :couple_inlove:


----------



## Rabid Seahorse

You're a jack of all trades and a master of none. But still more powerful than just a master of one! <3


----------



## The Hatter

Rabid Seahorse said:


> You're a jack of all trades and a master of none. But still more powerful than just a master of one! <3


Flattery gets you everywhere.


----------



## The Doctor

Erroneously thinks that flattery gets you everywhere.


----------



## The Hatter

The Doctor said:


> Erroneously thinks that flattery gets you everywhere.


Erroneously thinks that flattery doesn't get you everywhere.


----------



## nichya

The Hatter said:


> Erroneously thinks that flattery doesn't get you everywhere.


while you were fighting over this an ENTJ got somewhere.


----------



## The Doctor

Too hilarious. Makes me laugh out loud in inappropriate situations too often.


----------



## bleghc

Always has a monotonous and serious facial expression and inflection irl and in text so you can never tell whether they're using sarcasm or not.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENFPs...so hyper and nosy.


----------



## Posh Eagle

INTJ, it is too hard to become one of you. 

-Posh Eagle


----------



## ragazzo

ESTJ - super judgemental and critical of people.


----------



## The Doctor

ENFPs are always bouncing off the walls and making jokes and being hyper.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

The Doctor said:


> ENFPs are always bouncing off the walls and making jokes and being hyper.


INTP, has a rocky love-hate relationship with puns.


----------



## ae1905

The Wing-It Nike said:


> INTP, has a rocky love-hate relationship with puns.


ESFP, always appealing to the baser instincts of our nature 

mah kitteh iz tu witteh, esfp


----------



## The Doctor

Unknown Personality: So indecisive it hurts.


----------



## ae1905

your avatar hurts so much, INTP, it can only wish it was unknown


----------



## Kynx

Sort yourself out. 
Slacker.


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> Sort yourself out.
> Slacker.


if you're going to talk to yourself, INFP, shouldn't you look _into _the mirror?...the one _behind _you?...yeah, yeah, I know: it's hard to see through that veil of tears


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> if you're going to talk to yourself, INFP, shouldn't you look _into _the mirror?...the one _behind _you?...yeah, yeah, I know: it's hard to see through that veil of tears


Intjs in denial make me cry.


----------



## KevinHeaven

Wow you are out of your comfort zone and on the internet ! 

(Finally I am no longer an unknown personality but I still suspect between ISFP or INFP)


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> Intjs in denial make me cry.


INFPs who defile make me laugh

(why do you think I'm an INTJ?)


----------



## KevinHeaven

Im gonna tell my mom u skipped me :,(


----------



## ae1905

KevinHeaven said:


> Im gonna tell my mom u skipped me :,(


why would she care?...doesn't she skip you all the time, ISFP? 

I posted before I saw you


----------



## IzaMATEIza

My mother told me never to speak to strangers without a face! Go back and grab a mask!


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> INFPs who defile make me laugh
> 
> (why do you think I'm an INTJ?)


You irritate me in a likeable way that's unique to intjs.


----------



## ae1905

IzaMATEIza said:


> My mother told me never to speak to strangers without a face! Go back and grab a mask!


is it mother's day today?...am I in trouble?!

that's an interesting comment coming from someone with no avatar, INTP...and it was _your _mother who was worried you'd lose face, seeing as you always forget to look in the mirror and groom yourself before you come out in public


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> You irritate me in a likeable way that's unique to intjs.


there's that inner masochist, INFP...you are indeed the queen of pain

(maybe you just bring out the Ni-Te in people?...any other reasons to think INTJ?...you're the second person who has said that to me lately)


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> there's that inner masochist, INFP...you are indeed the queen of pain
> 
> (maybe you just bring out the Ni-Te in people?...any other reasons to think INTJ?...you're the second person who has said that to me lately)


It's an inner sadist actually, my masochist tendencies are right up front. 

No other reason, you just have a strong intj vibe. 
I'm afraid I can't provide you with any empirical evidence to prove it. 
*cough* intj *cough*
:happy:


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> It's an inner sadist actually, my masochist tendencies are right up front.
> 
> No other reason, you just have a strong intj vibe.
> I'm afraid I can't provide you with any empirical evidence to prove it.
> *cough* intj *cough*
> :happy:


so sado-masochist as opposed to masochistic-sadist, which, come to think of it, is INTJ...maybe you just see your invereted self reflected back at you when you talk to me, INFP?...it wouldn't be the first time Fi only saw itself when it looked at the world


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> so sado-masochist as opposed to masochistic-sadist, which, come to think of it, is INTJ...maybe you just see your invereted self reflected back at you when you talk to me, INFP?...it wouldn't be the first time Fi only saw itself when it looked at the world


At least I can see myself 

You dominant perceiving types don't know who you are from one day to the next.


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> At least I can see myself
> 
> You dominant perceiving types don't know who you are from one day to the next.


and you know who you are, INFP, even as you change from one mood to another every single hour


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> and you know who you are, INFP, even as you change from one mood to another every single hour


:crying:
Intjs are so mean!

Wait, mood swings?


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> :crying:
> Intjs are so mean!
> 
> Wait, mood swings?


you're supposed to _criticize _my type, INFP, not praise it!...those Fi mood swings are starting to affect your Si...(can't wait to see what the next swing does to your inf Te sense of reality...maybe you'll confuse me for an INTP?!...how crazy would that be?)


----------



## nichya

ae1905 said:


> you're supposed to _criticize _my type, INFP, not praise it!...those Fi mood swings are starting to affect your Si...(can't wait to see what the next swing does to your inf Te sense of reality...maybe you'll confuse me for an INTP?!...how crazy would that be?)


what type are you leaning towards now anyway, I thought the annoying intp used to fit you like a glove.


----------



## ae1905

nichya said:


> what type are you leaning towards now anyway, I thought the annoying intp used to fit you like a glove.


I dropped the "INTP" and am leaning heavily towards "annoying"...whaddya think?


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> you're supposed to _criticize _my type, INFP, not praise it!...those Fi mood swings are starting to affect your Si...(can't wait to see what the next swing does to your inf Te sense of reality...maybe you'll confuse me for an INTP?!...how crazy would that be?)


I was trying to bow out gracefully. 
So I wouldn't hurt your pride. 
It will only unleash your tert Fi and there'll be tantrums all over the thread. 

OK then. 
No, I won't mistake you for an intp, intjs don't have that independent thinking. 

:tongue:


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> I was trying to bow out gracefully.
> So I wouldn't hurt your pride.
> It will only unleash your tert Fi and there'll be tantrums all over the thread.
> 
> OK then.
> No, I won't mistake you for an intp, intjs don't have that independent thinking.
> 
> :tongue:


Fi tantrums is more your thing, INFP...maybe next swing coming up in, oh, a few minutes?

but can't argue with "no independent thinking"--I've said that myself about INTJs many a time )


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> Fi tantrums is more your thing, INFP...maybe next swing coming up in, oh, a few minutes?
> 
> but can't argue with "no independent thinking"--I've said that myself about INTJs many a time )


I think that's my new mood swinging in now. 

Oh no wait.... no it's not... 
it's your new personality type. 

:laughing:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Stop using highly charged and electrifying words to describe simple occurrences.


----------



## nichya

ae1905 said:


> I dropped the "INTP" and am leaning heavily towards "annoying"...whaddya think?


Not much difference then.


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> I think that's my new mood swinging in now.
> 
> Oh no wait.... no it's not...
> it's your new personality type.
> 
> :laughing:



true, INTJs don't think very well, but it's still better than not thinking at all, isn't it, INFP?


----------



## ae1905

nichya said:


> Not much difference then.


INTPs like concision...that why we've shortened INFP to CRY


----------



## Kynx

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Stop using highly charged and electrifying words to describe simple occurrences.


Stop correcting people's vocabulary. 
It's why you have no friends


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> true, INTJs don't think very well, but it's still better than not thinking at all, isn't it, INFP?


You aren't too good at value judgements either. We'll let you know what's better than what, you just stick to perceiving.


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> You aren't too good at value judgements either. We'll let you know what's better than what, you just stick to perceiving.


as an INTJ, I perceive that your last comment has no value


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> as an INTJ, I perceive that your last comment has no value


You lack judgement. Your opinion is cute but irrelevant.


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> You lack judgement. Your opinion is cute but irrelevant.


as an INTJ, I perceive that you confuse judgment with _bias_--ie, Fi--and that is not cute or relevant

(judgment as in "good judgment" implies _objective _evaluation based on facts...Fi is not objective and it inverts the usual relationship to facts by making them the servants to subjective feeling--ie, Fi believes what it wants to believe about the facts, it is _biased_...so Fi is far from judgment...it needs Te or even Ti to ground it)

edit: sorry if that got serious but Fi really is "the mother who thinks her child is the best child in the world" of the functions and has a hard time dealing with facts that contradict its pov..it's the most subjective judging function


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> as an INTJ, I perceive that you confuse judgment with _bias_--ie, Fi--and that is not cute or relevant
> 
> (judgment as in "good judgment" implies _objective _evaluation based on facts...Fi is not objective and it inverts the usual relationship to facts by making them the servants to subjective feeling--ie, Fi believes what it wants to believe about the facts, it is _biased_...so Fi is far from judgment...it needs Te or even Ti to ground it)
> 
> edit: sorry if that got serious but Fi really is "the mother who thinks her child is the best child in the world" of the functions and has a hard time dealing with facts that contradict its pov..it's the most subjective judging function


"A mother who thinks her child is the best child in the world" is mixing up her judgement with personal emotions. That's not dominant feeling, which is separate from personal emotions. 
Just so you know :happy:

Te doesn't 'ground' Fi, it opposes it.


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> "A mother who thinks her child is the best child in the world" is mixing up her judgement with personal emotions. That's not dominant feeling, which is separate from personal emotions.
> Just so you know :happy:
> 
> Te doesn't 'ground' Fi, it opposes it.


A mother feels love for her child and values her. I am talking about the valuation part. It is biased since she can't see her child objectively, only subjectively.

Fi: value is truth
Ti: truth is value

I agree that both Ts oppose Fi, but it's in that opposition that Fi is _grounded _since it is forced to confront facts and reason. That's what I mean by "grounds". It _is _oppositional since Fi wants to go the other way, _away from _facts and reason.

Fi-Se: choose to believe whatever facts support my values; make up facts if needed
Fi-Ne: choose to believe whatever facts and ideas support my values and ideals; make up facts and ideas if needed

Heathy Fi needs working T to remain grounded in reality.


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> Ni-Te: I wanted to try sex until I discovered it involves human interaction and physical contact. Ewww!


Fi-Ne: I wanted to try sex until I discovered it didn't involve looking constantly and deeply into my partner's eyes and talking about my feelings. What's the point of _that_?!


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> Fi-Ne: I wanted to try sex until I discovered it didn't involve looking constantly and deeply into my partner's eyes and talking about my feelings. What's the point of _that_?!


My INTJ bf removed his shorts and I said "What's the point of _that_?" 

:tongue:


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> My INTJ bf removed his shorts and I said "What's the point of _that_?"
> 
> :tongue:



was he wearing protection?

but that could be taken as a criticism of _you_, INFP--like _you didn't know _what to do with _that, that...thing!_


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> was he wearing protection?
> 
> but that could be taken as a criticism of _you_, INFP--like _you didn't know _what to do with _that, that...thing!_


Admittedly, infps are not good with small details.


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> Admittedly, infps are not good with small details.


lol

let me say a big "ouch!" for all the INTJs out there--don't shrivel up and hide, INTJs, you know who you are 

and INFP, we all know that anything _real _is too big for you to handle


----------



## nichya

just what happened here?


----------



## ae1905

nichya said:


> just what happened here?


what do you mean "what happened"?...an INTJ and INFP had sex--so nothing happened

ooh, the 2-for-1 criticism!...double points for that


----------



## daleks_exterminate

What even are you?


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> lol
> 
> let me say a big "ouch!" for all the INTJs out there--don't shrivel up and hide, INTJs, you know who you are
> 
> and INFP, we all know that anything _real _is too big for you to handle


:laughing:

Only an INTJ would banter with me for this long, you know that right? 

Stop fighting it. Being an INTJ is nothing to be ashamed of, just something to work on, that's all.


----------



## ae1905

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> What even are you?


I'm every girl's dream, a guy who can be whatever she wants LOL


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Only an INTJ would banter with me for this long, you know that right?
> 
> Stop fighting it. Being an INTJ is nothing to be ashamed of, just something to work on, that's all.


maybe bantering with you this long is the first thing I should work on?


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> maybe bantering with you this long is the first thing I should work on?


Good thinking. 
You don't wanna look too cool or nobody else will believe you're intj. 

Don't worry, I'll just pretend I don't know you, nobody will suspect a thing. :ninja:


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> Good thinking.
> You don't wanna look too cool or nobody else will believe you're intj.
> 
> Don't worry, I'll just pretend I don't know you, nobody will suspect a thing. :ninja:


I don't know where the INTJ thing comes from but so far it's contained to two people, which is manageable just in case I have to do something...INTJ 

btw, did you check out that thread to test your hunch?


----------



## KevinHeaven

ae1905 said:


> I don't know where the INTJ thing comes from but so far it's contained to two people, which is manageable just in case I have to do something...INTJ
> 
> btw, did you check out that thread to test your hunch?


U unknowns are weird. Still better than infps. *grabsPopCorn*


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ae1905 said:


> I'm every girl's dream, a guy who can be whatever she wants LOL


Not mine. I prefer truth above all things. :tongue:


----------



## The Doctor

You actually _like_ people. Horrifying.


----------



## ae1905

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Not mine. I prefer truth above all things. :tongue:


I can be that, too...but don't you want a little spice in the mix?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ae1905 said:


> I can be that, too...but don't you want a little spice in the mix?


No. 

The emperor has no clothes. 



Honesty & loyalty matter matter more to me than anything else.


----------



## ae1905

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> No.
> 
> The emperor has no clothes.
> 
> Honesty & loyalty matter matter more to me than anything else.


funny, that's what my last tailor said, too

but I don't get it???

we were never together!

so when did I lie or cheat on you?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ae1905 said:


> funny, that's what my last tailor said, too
> 
> but I don't get it???
> 
> we were never together!
> 
> so when did I lie or cheat on you?


you haven't. You said you're the perfect man for everyone though, I was disagreeing. Not for everyone


----------



## ae1905

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> you haven't. You said you're the perfect man for everyone though, I was disagreeing. Not for everyone


true, some girls don't like emperors, esp ones who wear no clothes

but you think I lie and I cheat and that's why you can't like me: what makes you think this?


----------



## ae1905

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Honesty & loyalty matter matter more to me than anything else.


You are projecting here, ENTP. Your type has a reputation as one of the most, if not _the _most, likely to lie and cheat. Wouldn't you agree that I should be more worried about you than you about me?


----------



## Apple Pine

Be less stubborn!


----------



## TimeWillTell

Most egoistical extravert? <3


----------



## KevinHeaven

Dont destroy my subjective world with your rational facts


----------



## ae1905

KevinHeaven said:


> Dont destroy my subjective world with your rational facts


what's the worry, ISFP?...Fi is impervious to facts


----------



## TimeWillTell

Title says it all


----------



## ae1905

WikiRevolution said:


> Title says it all


so why are you talking, ENTP?


----------



## TimeWillTell

ae1905 said:


> so why are you talking, ENTP?


You're one of those?


----------



## TimeWillTell

ae1905 said:


> You are projecting here, ENTP. Your type has a reputation as one of the most, if not _the _most, likely to lie and cheat. Wouldn't you agree that I should be more worried about you than you about me?


If for you lying = evil, you probably need to rethink it... And don't tell me you never lie :/

Lying is a cooperation act as well as a manipulation act. It's just a communication mean. Thus where your moral scrutiny should focus is not on the mean but on the end it serves.

In Ti's minds moral = scalable.


----------



## ae1905

WikiRevolution said:


> You're one of those?


still talking, ENTP? 

if you stopped for a moment, you might see my point


----------



## ae1905

WikiRevolution said:


> If for you lying = evil, you probably need to rethink it... And don't tell me you never lie :/
> 
> Lying is a cooperation act as well as a manipulation act. It's just a communication mean. Thus where your moral scrutiny should focus is not on the mean but on the end it serves.
> 
> In Ti's minds moral = scalable.


you miss her point, ENTP--she wasn't talking about lying in general, and she also said that lying is bad

and too much pointless talking is not "communication", even if it "scalable"

if you stopped talking, you would see this


----------



## TimeWillTell

ae1905 said:


> still talking, ENTP?
> 
> if you stopped for a moment, you might see my point


Gotcha, you're very consistent... You just hate ENTPs, because you can't understand them... I am sorry for you mate.


----------



## ae1905

WikiRevolution said:


> Gotcha, you're very consistent... You just hate ENTPs, because you can't understand them... I am sorry for you mate.


I've been typed ENTP, so you're probably right to feel "sorry for me"


----------



## TimeWillTell

ae1905 said:


> I've been typed ENTP, so you're probably right to feel "sorry for me"


So, the source of your hatred is probably jealousy, gotcha!


----------



## KevinHeaven

I love lying is it normal for Isfps  (I know its wrong regardless of the type) but my lies are white with a little of pink tint to it.

Entps are actually cool. They give good advice..


----------



## ae1905

WikiRevolution said:


> So, the source of your hatred is probably jealousy, gotcha!


yes, I suppose that is one Ne "possibility", but so is the croissant I ate for breakfast--I'm sure you with your "genius" Ne can make that one "work"

no, I don't envy or hate ENTPs...I have Ti-Ne that works quite well, thank you very much....and I look on ENTPs as little siblings, amusing and tolerable in measured amounts 

and I think your ascription of ethical "scalability" to Ti is your Ne-Ti take on it...you should go over to the INTP thread to see if anyone agrees with you...after all, INTPs don't have the same reputation for lying and cheating that ENTPs do...or do you dispute that, too?


----------



## TimeWillTell

ae1905 said:


> yes, I suppose that is one Ne "possibility", but so is the croissant I ate for breakfast--I'm sure you with your genius Ne can make that one "work"
> 
> no, I don't envy ENTPs...I have Ti-Ne that works quite well, thank you very much
> 
> and I think your ascription of ethical "scalability" to Ti is your Ne-Ti take on it...you should go over to the INTP thread to see if anyone agrees with you...after all, INTPs don't have the same reputation for lying and cheating that ENTPs do...or do you dispute that, too?


I don't need to go to the INTP subforum to check it. I know my philosophers... Kant in particular argued that Moral = Scalability of your actions.

There is no point in arguing about reputations imo unless your goal is to spread prejudices...


----------



## KevinHeaven

hahahaha


----------



## ae1905

WikiRevolution said:


> I don't need to go to the INTP subforum to check it. I know my philosophers... Kant in particular argued that Moral = Scalability of your actions.


and why does Kant represent Ti or even INTPs?...he's just one INTP...or do you think being INTP means we should all agree with Kant?

his moral law based on the "categorical imperative" is silly...reason alone cannot give moral laws insofar as reason alone cannot impel moral actions...only moral sentiments have the power to do that...reason is nothing more than a means to deliberate on possible actions...moral actions are produced only when the desire to do good is brought to bear on these deliberations (and other considerations such as are furnished by Fi, Fe, etc)

Kant was delusional in thinking thinking could be moral...it was a Ti _conceit_, not a Ti insight


----------



## TimeWillTell

ae1905 said:


> and why does Kant represent Ti or even INTPs?...he's just one INTP...or do you think being INTP means we should all agree with Kant?
> 
> his moral law based on the "categorical imperative" is silly...reason alone cannot give moral laws insofar as reason alone cannot impel moral actions...only moral sentiments have the power to do that...reason is nothing more than a means to deliberate on possible actions...an action only produces a moral end when the desire to do good is brought to bear
> 
> Kant was delusional in thinking thinking could be moral


Fi is as much delusional as Ti in pretending moral is universal...

And you're probably a better philosopher than Kant...


----------



## KevinHeaven

Hey! Look, a cat!!!


----------



## ae1905

WikiRevolution said:


> Fi is as much delusional as Ti in pretending moral is universal...
> 
> And you're probably a better philosopher than Kant...


no, I'm not, but I happen to think he is wrong on that point...thinking alone cannot produce a moral action, or any action for that matter...only our drives and instincts and emotions have the power to do that...I believe some of these are connected to Fi but drives and instincts, for example, lie deeper in the primitive part of the brain...I think Fe is actually more closely connected to this moral sentiment since this sentiment is almost identical to _empathy_..Fi I think of as _sympathy _which also has the power to move us into moral actions, but is perhaps a little more egocentric since it places its own self in others' shoes and imagines what that would be like as opposed to feeling what others feel (Fe)

I started a thread about _Fi as bias _elsewhere here...that might interest you


----------



## TimeWillTell

ae1905 said:


> no, I'm not, but I happen to think he is wrong on that point...thinking alone cannot produce a moral action, or any action for that matter...only our drives and instincts and emotions have the power to do that...I believe some of these are connected to Fi but drives and instincts, for example, lie deeper in the primitive part of the brain...I think Fe is actually more closely connected to this moral sentiment since this sentiment is almost identical to _empathy_..Fi I think of as _sympathy _which also has the power to move us into moral actions, but is perhaps a little more egocentric since it places its own self in others' shoes and imagines what that would be like as opposed to feeling what others feel (Fe)
> 
> I started a thread about _Fi as bias _elsewhere here...that might interest you


Thanks but no thanks.

You've been consistently condescending towards me and ENTPs, calling bs on Kant and trying to outsmart me while in fact you're slowly joining my point of view. Why would I possibly seek to be educated by you?


----------



## ae1905

WikiRevolution said:


> Thanks but no thanks.
> 
> You've been consistently condescending towards me and ENTPs, calling bs on Kant and trying to outsmart me while in fact you're slowly joining my point of view. Why would I possibly seek to be educated by you?


"bs on Kant"?...I gave you reasons why he is wrong; you, otoh, have no reasoned retort, just fallacious arguments from authority (Kant the Ti God) and personal attacks on me (ad hominems)

so tell me: why shouldn't I look down on you, ENTP?...what is there to look up to?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

@WikiRevolution & @ae1905 I'm gonna make you your own thread "criticize each other over ridiculous arguments." 

Kthxbye. 

-your little sister, apparently. XD


----------



## TimeWillTell

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> @WikiRevolution & @ae1905 I'm gonna make you your own thread "criticize each other over ridiculous arguments."
> 
> Kthxbye.
> 
> -your little sister, apparently. XD


I m trollhunting Daleks  Wanna join the party?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Oh yes. That sounds nice. I think I found one. It's above me


----------



## TimeWillTell

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Oh yes. That sounds nice. I think I found one. It's above me


I certainly took lessons from some Red Pandas Fan


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

WikiRevolution said:


> I certainly took lessons from some Red Pandas Fan


Dude as an ENxP it's hard for me to criticize an ENTP
idk be more organized?


----------



## KevinHeaven

ENFP, I'm so random that I forgot my type ;P


----------



## ae1905

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> What even are you?


happy?


----------



## KevinHeaven

ENFJs... really selfless, but you forget about yourselves... so in the long run you will no longer care about others.
My logic lol.


----------



## SysterMatic

Wants to conquer the world by hypnotizing people with art. Damn you, tirant!


----------



## AstroCat

Using an old french term "tirant" in the same sentence as a swear word.


----------



## anakmager

2 of the smuggest people in my circle share this type


----------



## Aulredigon

INFPs - have the tendency to be selfish


----------



## nichya

Kremy said:


> INFPs - have the tendency to be selfish


INTPs -are- selfish.


----------



## Apple Pine

Stop hiding Te in your pocket.



ae1905 said:


> .


I thought you were sure that you are INTP. For real or just kidding?


----------



## Tsubaki

You are part of the reason, why many ESTJs are seen as intimidating - someone knows an ENTJ, thinks that he's an ESTJ and is convinced, that WE are mean, puppy killing devils like YOU >.<


----------



## anakmager

probably think of killing puppies at least once a day


----------



## WaverlyAnna

probably think of killing self at least once a day :laughing:


----------



## TimeWillTell

WaverlyAnna said:


> probably think of killing self at least once a day :laughing:


Probably shouted angrily at her dolls when they didn't obey


----------



## Abigail1509

Just because you want to do something doesn't necessarily mean you should!


----------



## Aulredigon

unknown personalities just want to be unique [SUB]they already are[/SUB]


----------



## Ausserirdische

I can't criticize it.
It's perfect.


----------



## septic tank

Will break down walls of feels without knowing they were there.


----------



## nichya

Nabbit said:


> Will break down walls of feels without knowing they were there.


Talks about feels, doesn't have own.


----------



## Aulredigon

takes things subjectively. may come off as too sensitive


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Kremy said:


> takes things subjectively. may come off as too sensitive


INTP:
1. pokes things with a stick until blue in the face
2. complains that they are too sensitive


----------



## Miss Prince

Pretentious Jump Off.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Probably watches the clock to know when it's time for orgasm


----------



## Fluctuate

Dude, concentrate.


----------



## Aulredigon

try #F9F9F9 for 100% invisibility next time
trust me, it works


----------



## TimeWillTell

You forgot your BlackHat in your avatar :/


----------



## anakmager

one of the types most likely to be douchebags


----------



## TimeWillTell

^ But we *kill* you in karaokes


----------



## nichya

WikiRevolution said:


> ^ But we *kill* you in karaokes


we just play dead so it would be over soon


----------



## KevinHeaven

Im so sad I even cry when happy (tbh I always feel like a hypocrite when criticizing ixfps  )


----------



## TimeWillTell

You can sing at least?


----------



## an absurd man

Your charisma and unrestrained optimism might get people killed, ENTP!


----------



## BlackFandango

Don't you have kittens to molest, ENTJ?


----------



## jjcu

You're all like so unpredictable.


----------



## Jordan J

You know, deep down inside, that nobody will ever find you as charming as your INFP cousin. But just as whiney.


----------



## Rala

And you claim to have more class than your ESTJ cousin. I think no one believed that in the first place, anyway.


----------



## BlackFandango

You believe whatever feels right to you, regardless if logic, evidence, or reality itself contradicts it.


----------



## nichya

BlackFandango said:


> You believe whatever feels right to you, regardless if logic, evidence, or reality itself contradicts it.


said the subjective logic user.


----------



## RangerJoe

thanks for cutting through the bullshit and connecting with others in a meaningful way. 

As for the post above, I'll cut you some slack for that. We INFJs are rather magnanimous in that regard. And humble too.


----------



## RangerJoe

aw shucks. double post.


----------



## nichya

RangerJoe said:


> thanks for cutting through the bullshit and connecting with others in a meaningful way.
> 
> As for the post above, I'll cut you some slack for that. We INFJs are rather magnanimous in that regard. And humble too.


If I had a dime everytime an INFJ bragged about being humble.


----------



## Sara Torailles

Fight, fight, fight, fight, fight!


----------



## Jordan J

You want to fight? The only outcome would be you dying as a martyr.


----------



## Delicious Speculation

We all know you're the one orchestrating the fight for your own entertainment.


----------



## TimeWillTell

CleverCait said:


> We all know you're the one orchestrating the fight for your own entertainment.


While you wish to feed him with people who make mouth noises


----------



## Delicious Speculation

WikiRevolution said:


> While you wish to feed him with people who make mouth noises


I won't even try to deny that.

You're watching just to enjoy everyone's reactions. Including the unsuspecting INFPs you bring as an audience.


----------



## RangerJoe

nichya said:


> If I had a dime everytime an INFJ bragged about being humble.


That's right. Adorn me with a medal of modesty. I totally don't deserve it though.

And never mind that I accidentally read this as a "compliment" thread..


----------



## RacerBoy

RangerJoe said:


> And never mind that I accidentally read this as a "compliment" thread..


Is there any reason for complaint?


----------



## nichya

RangerJoe said:


> That's right. Adorn me with a medal of modesty. I totally don't deserve it though.
> 
> And never mind that I accidentally read this as a "compliment" thread..


))
I once confused this thread with the compliment thread...yeaa...other way around too...


----------



## with water

invariably crazy.


----------



## nichya

Dr. Wilson said:


> invariably crazy.


invariably histrionic


----------



## with water

nichya said:


> invariably histrionic


Myopic.


----------



## nichya

Dr. Wilson said:


> Myopic.


just because I don't respond to your -look at me, look at me- attitude does not mean I can't see you ENFJ


----------



## with water

nichya said:


> just because I don't respond to your -look at me, look at me- attitude does not mean I can't see you ENFJ


You have eyes but you do not see.


----------



## nichya

Dr. Wilson said:


> You have eyes but you do not see.


how did you arrive to that conclusion? using your inferior Ti?


----------



## with water

nichya said:


> how did you arrive to that conclusion? using your inferior Ti?


We hold these truths to be self evident?


----------



## Highway Nights

Just opened your closet ENFJ. A bunch of skeletons everywhere labelled "ulterior motive".


----------



## The_Wanderer

Sure, you're a cool guy. But you have no soul and steal candies from babies.


----------



## Highway Nights

Don't be bitter just because I stole your candy


----------



## The_Wanderer

Just trying to make you look guilty while I steal the rum.


----------



## Kynx

Underdeveloped


----------



## Jordan J

Is never on time.


----------



## Miss Prince

Arrogant....I feel a overwhelming sense of self-loathing


----------



## Jordan J

I feel an overwhelming sense of inability to read people.


----------



## Miss Prince

I feel like whats above me couldn't get the joke


----------



## nichya

Jordan J said:


> I feel an overwhelming sense of inability to read people.


I see a CEO cat-fight


----------



## Jordan J

I see an INFP with hearts in her eyes grabbing her popcorn.


----------



## BlackFandango




----------



## Jordan J

Doesn't know how to communicate without memes.


----------



## BlackFandango

Also, WAY too competitive!


----------



## Kynx

Found a flaw in yourself yet?


----------



## nichya

Neverontime said:


> Found a flaw in yourself yet?


He hasn't, since you seem to own all humanity's flaws INFP


----------



## Jordan J

Forgets her own type.


----------



## nichya

Jordan J said:


> Forgets her own type.


Forgets he is human.


----------



## Jordan J

Forgets she exists.


----------



## BlackFandango

Forgets when to stop posting.


----------



## Jordan J

Forgets he's posted over 300 more times than me.


----------



## Kynx

Forgets to cry at funerals


----------



## Rala

Forgets to stop crying at some point at funerals.


----------



## nichya

Rala said:


> Forgets to stop crying at some point at funerals.


or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## Kynx

Goes to funerals because she enjoys the company.


----------



## Rala

Is such a masochist that she keeps on criticizing her own type.


----------



## ragazzo

Weirder version of me.


----------



## nichya

ragazzo said:


> Weirder version of me.


nothing is weirder than you ENFP


----------



## ae1905

nichya said:


> nothing is weirder than you ENFP


see that looking-glass, INFP?


----------



## nichya

yes and I see the reflection of a socially awkward INTP


----------



## ae1905

that's the nervous INTP kitty in your avatar, INFP, not me, though I'd be "awkward", too, if a daydreaming INFP was stalking me!


----------



## Parrot

ae1905 said:


> that's the nervous INTP kitty in your avatar, INFP, not me, though I'd be "awkward", too, if a daydreaming INFP was stalking me!


Oh you're so witty when you have hours to analyze what the funniest thing to say is. I can dance witty circles around you all day!


----------



## nichya

Drunk Parrot said:


> Oh you're so witty when you have hours to analyze what the funniest thing to say is. I can dance witty circles around you all day!


also come up with gibberish all day


----------



## Parrot

nichya said:


> also come up with gibberish all day


Gibberish that still sends you into full-blown emo mode!!!


----------



## AuroraLight

Drunk Parrot said:


> Gibberish that still sends you into full-blown emo mode!!!


You react the same when i interrupt you or challenge your statements.


----------



## Kynx

Or when entjs try to save their personal relationships


----------



## Rala

At least, they're trying because they're aware there is no such thing as an "ideal" partner.


----------



## The Hatter

Yes, like that time they feel so bad for bending the cover of a book, they marry it to compensate for their sins against humanity.


----------



## nichya

The Hatter said:


> Yes, like that time they feel so bad for bending the cover of a book, they marry it to compensate for their sins against humanity.


only an ENTP could come up with such silly romance story


----------



## ae1905

nichya said:


> only an ENTP could come up with such silly romance story


only an INFP could be silly enough to think marriage has anything to do with romance


----------



## Highway Nights

Stop killing my buzz with your cynicism, INTP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Holy smokes, solipsism, it can't even...


----------



## Highway Nights

Please stop using big words, INTP.


----------



## nichya

ae1905 said:


> only an INFP could be silly enough to think marriage has anything to do with romance


but this thread getting hurtful ((


----------



## The Hatter

nichya said:


> only an ENTP could come up with such silly romance story


This is coming from you, INFP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Silence ENTP, some of us need to think.


----------



## VinnieBob

too damn huggy and needy


----------



## BlackFandango

Oh, great. The fun's arrived. Here I thought this thread might get all talky and boring.


----------



## ae1905

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> Stop killing my buzz with your cynicism, INTP.


sure, ESTP, I forgot _marriage _and _romance _aren't even ideas in your world


----------



## ae1905

nichya said:


> but this thread getting hurtful ((


only an INFP could be silly enough to think PerC has anything to do with reality


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> sure, ESTP, I forgot _marriage _and _romance _aren't even ideas in your world


In your world, they're nothing but an idea.


----------



## nichya

Neverontime said:


> In your world, they're nothing but an idea.


Nobody knows what is going on in your world INFP, visit ours sometime.


----------



## BlackFandango

Self-hating INFP, how original.


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> In your world, they're nothing but an idea.


ideas are real, which is more than you can say about your dreams of marriage and romance, INFP


----------



## ae1905

BlackFandango said:


> Self-hating INFP, how original.


psycho-babbling INFJ, how original


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Why are so many ENTPs infatuated &/or obsessed with INFJs, seriously what's up with that stuff?
The ENTPs probing techniques appear equivalent to a mix of snarky banter & crude sexual one liners, observing an ENTP flirting with INFJ reminds me of narcissists picking on their younger sibling.

Gawd I really need to permanently retire from this place!


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

You could choose to be a CEO of Drunk Parroting and yet you've elected to have a holiday instead. :happy:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

LOL ISTPs can't keep up with an internet thread, gotta remove that empty cranial mass from the rectal cavity.
What's an ISTPs favorite phrase? DOLT! ninja'd again LOL


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Wow.. Such INTJ.. I'm such you meant you could pull those words out of your bottom as well. :laughing:


----------



## Parrot

Meh, I'm not in the mood to make fun of @LuvGen and ISTPs (She wouldn't get it, anyway). Instead, let's make fun of @stargazing grasshopper because an INTJ would think they're too good for a label.


----------



## Keren

Oh! I could just...just...just never make fun of you. (bats eyelashes)

JUST KIDDING


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

INFJs get distracted & lost in the conversation, then revert to arguing a nonsensical tangential point that goes round & round rather than contributing to issues at hand.
INFJ are the type most likely to insert their fingers into their ears & babble la, la, la when they disagree the point being made.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ENTPs aka the type that failed at being an ENTJ, I'd guess that the ENTPs just couldn't "be all they could be" & had to settle for 15th place LOLOL!!!


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Unknown personalities are like Jon Snow: They know nothing.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

INTJs are the type that give a bad name to no other types.
They're the type that far too many socially awkward young adults idolize & imitate as their own type.

I actually don't have much of anything negative to convey regarding INTJs, except that they ought to get wild & cut loose more often.
yeah the INTJs rule & the other types drool LOL.


----------



## Mind

I totally analyzed you a figured out who you are in my last post. Sit down INTJ.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Oh man, where to begin with INTPs? There's just so much to say regarding the neurotic & antisocial INTPs, I'm gonna pass on this one lest I be listing stuff until the proverbial sheep come home.


----------



## Fish Launcher

Unknown Perps are just jumpy peeps who just can't chill and have to overanalyse everything. They're the types who have to sort their abstract everythings with needlepoint precision; they're so OCD they clean their sidewalks with a toothpick.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Fish Launcher said:


> they're so OCD they clean their sidewalks with a toothpick.


A toothbrush?


----------



## BlackFandango

No, he said a toothpick ya daft bastard! As in small pointy stick used by morons who don't know how dental floss works to pick food out from between their teeth. Maybe if you had some reading comprehension skills you might be able to settle on a type.


----------



## Rala

BlackFandango said:


> No, he said a toothpick ya daft bastard! As in small pointy stick used by morons who don't know how dental floss works to pick food out from between their teeth. Maybe if you had some reading comprehension skills you might be able to settle on a type.


Goddamn it, INFJ, you don't always have to settle for something and you don't always have to define something. How constricting.


----------



## Parrot

Rala said:


> Goddamn it, INFJ, you don't always have to settle for something and you don't always have to define something. How constricting.


Goddamn it, INFP, you don't always have to strive for something and you don't always have to make everything ambiguous. How loosening!


----------



## Parrot

Dumb ENTPs, always playing copycat and doing an awful job at it. Why don't you come up with some original thoughts instead of regurgitating things you've heard from others. You can't, because nothing about you is real. You guys are fake and completely full of yourselfs! (Is it discriminatory remarks if I'm talking to myself?)


----------



## LostScrew

You're completely insane.


----------



## TimeWillTell

You're insanely incomplete :dry:


----------



## Parrot

WikiRevolution said:


> You're insanely incomplete :dry:


And you complete me...errr...you also smell.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Sometimes, you can not see the blooming undergrowth of life in a forest because of your obsessive fascination with the treetops.


----------



## Doran Seth

^ You often don't recognize your own brilliance.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

INTJs are too intelligent, too adaptable, best looking & they get laid too often. Damn those INTJs


----------



## BlackFandango

Too beholden to society's rules, and if one were to question those rules, the most they'll get is "that's the way it is."


----------



## Tsubaki

Awww, an INFJ ^^
Take this teddybear and go play with your little friends <3


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ESTJs, maybe the type least affected by stress, most likely grounded in reality & produce the happiest families. Yep those ESTJs are a pain in my ass they're likely the best type ever & damn near perfect.
My greatest criticism of ESTJs is that they don't give me enough hugs. LOL










Damn ESTJ hippy family ^


----------



## nichya

stargazing grasshopper said:


> ESTJs, maybe the type least affected by stress, most likely grounded in reality & produce the happiest families. Yep those ESTJs are a pain in my ass they're likely the best type ever & damn near perfect.
> My greatest criticism of ESTJs is that they don't give me enough hugs. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn ESTJ hippy family ^


Doesn't even notice he is in the wrong thread. Also doesn't even know his own type. Bets are open: Fe dom.


----------



## Sava Saevus

INFPs are often too clingy for their own good. At times, there is nothing more satisfying than tying an INFP to a pole and telling them horrible truths about this world.


----------



## nichya

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> INFPs are often too clingy for their own good. At times, there is nothing more satisfying than tying an INFP to a pole and telling them horrible truths about this world.


Always kinky, without meaning to.


----------



## BlackFandango

nichya said:


> Always kinky, without meaning to.


Always kinky, period. :wink:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

INFJ exists for the fantasy world of ideas & feelings within their mind while life passes them by. The type most likely to become a reclusive hermit or an isolated cat lady.


----------



## Wubtavia

The Unknown Personality, wisest of all for its understanding of and affinity to all other types.


----------



## rmonalisa

And one of the personalities most likely to be injured by doing something incredibly daring and stupid without thinking about it


----------



## nichya

rmonalisa said:


> And one of the personalities most likely to be injured by doing something incredibly daring and stupid without thinking about it


I know, it is called an ENFP !


----------



## rmonalisa

nichya said:


> I know, it is called an ENFP !


Heh...also very true 

Do you ever get out of your dream world long enough to realize what is going on around you?


----------



## AuroraLight

Oh i can't say anything bad about your personality you are perfect... if only you could follow through with what you started.


----------



## nichya

AuroraLight said:


> Oh i can't say anything bad about your personality you are perfect... if only you could follow through with what you started.


and maybe wasn't so narcissistic


----------



## BlackFandango

I want an answer to that, though. Do you ever get out of my dream world long enough to realize what is going on around you?


----------



## nichya

BlackFandango said:


> I want an answer to that, though. Do you ever get out of my dream world long enough to realize what is going on around you?


INFJ your inferior Se is slower than a tortoise


----------



## BlackFandango

Depth? Of what?!


----------



## ae1905

INFP means that hole she digs and fills with her overflowing feelz


----------



## Kynx

^^Intp trying to get a date^^


----------



## Sava Saevus

INFPs hold an interesting duality of emotion that is easily and readily shown as opposed to INTPs.

With that being said, no clinging. Or talking about feelings. Ever. Or duct tape will be used liberally.


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> ^^Intp trying to get a date^^


INFP pretending she isn't interested LOL


----------



## The Hatter

And here, we have an INTP attempting to flirt. The world must be ending soon.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ENTPs are easily bored and thus leave their companions behind for insignificant dabbling into nonsensical theories.


----------



## The Hatter

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> ENTPs are easily bored and thus leave their companions behind for insignificant dabbling into nonsensical theories.


I'm flattered that you consider yourself as my companion, INTP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

The Hatter said:


> I'm flattered that you consider yourself as my companion, INTP.


Negative, you are my companion, you do not possess me, only I possess you. You are caged into my field and you cannot leave without breaking the fence, which may result in impalement and death.


----------



## The Hatter

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Negative, you are my companion, you do not possess me, only I possess you. You are caged into my field and you cannot leave without breaking the fence, which may result in impalement and death.


Invalid negative, you have no gauge of the actual dimensions of the field, and fail, albeit miserably, in recognizing how the field exists solely in the palace of your own mind, thus having zero impact on reality.


----------



## Kynx

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> INFPs hold an interesting duality of emotion that is easily and readily shown as opposed to INTPs.
> 
> With that being said, no clinging. Or talking about feelings. Ever. Or duct tape will be used liberally.


I would never encourage intps to talk about feelings, don't want to open those flood gates. 

Duct tape will be used liberally anyway :kitteh:


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> INFP pretending she isn't interested LOL


I'm pretending that I am interested. I had every intention of giving you pity sex. 
You're welcome!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Sex is a violation of natural law.


----------



## Kynx

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Sex is a violation of natural law.


So are intps


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Neverontime said:


> So are intps


Hmm..you aren't here, you are there.
INFPs eat chocolate to escape their relational inadequacies.


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> So are intps


what INFP means is she wants to violate an INTP


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> I'm pretending that I am interested. I had every intention of giving you pity sex.
> You're welcome!


is that how people always respond to your sex, INFP--with pity


----------



## Kynx

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Hmm..you aren't here, you are there.
> INFPs eat chocolate to escape their relational inadequacies.


Intps use big words in their attempts to hide their inadequacies.


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> is that how people always respond to your sex, INFP--with pity


Maybe sometimes. You know, how it's inevitable when you have _that_ much sex. 

Oops, my bad. 
It's inevitable when I have _that_ much sex.


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> Maybe sometimes. You know, how it's inevitable when you have _that_ much sex.
> 
> Oops, my bad.
> It's inevitable when I have _that_ much sex.


I'm glad to hear people take _that _much pity on you, INFP


----------



## BlackFandango

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> We do take our shoes off when we come home. *It would be a shame to spoil marble floors*.
> 
> ISTP, this is you.
> View attachment 365154
> 
> 
> And while this is all well and good, don't call us by the wrong name, we're not trying to get chummy with you.


You know how the guys that brag about having the most sex are usually the ones having the least? Pretty sure the same principal applies here.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

BlackFandango said:


> You know how the guys that brag about having the most sex are usually the ones having the least? Pretty sure the same principal applies here.


I don't think you've met guys older than 14.


----------



## BlackFandango

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I don't think you've met guys older than 14.


Unfortunately, some never get mentally past that age.


----------



## AuroraLight

BlackFandango said:


> Unfortunately, some never get mentally past that age.


I know way too many people like that, they act like this somehow validates their life.


----------



## nichya

AuroraLight said:


> I know way too many people like that, they act like this somehow validates their life.


I know, every other intuitive I meet is an ENFP, way too many indeed.


----------



## AuroraLight

nichya said:


> I know, every other intuitive I meet is an ENFP, way too many indeed.


Aww, but we are just like you only louder!


----------



## Jordan J

ENFPs are easily the most conceited type.


----------



## AuroraLight

Coming from a type who almost always believes they are right.


----------



## Adonnus

You guys are so...obnox...nah screw this ENFPs are awesome.


----------



## BlackFandango

Let me try, ENFPs create impossible ideals for people, completely separate from the reality of that person, and then become bossy belligerent bastards when they don't live up to them.

And INFPs, what? Speak up and quit mumbling! I don't know what you're saying! As my mom is fond of saying, you sound like a dick salesman with a mouthful of samples.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs




----------



## nichya

November said:


>


Nuu not mr.rogers !


----------



## kevinlolwut

Too depressed.


----------



## forgetaboutit

Mind said:


> Go cry yourself to sleep because you didn't get your way little ENTJ. You are no better than a lap dog with little man's syndrome.:exterminate:


hah good one. now try to come up with a better one without taking a year. your little INTP actions are so slow you cant even mount a snail.


----------



## Jordan J

Try to remember what page you're on, scatter-minded ENTP.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Jordan J said:


> Try to remember what page you're on, scatter-minded ENTP.


ENTJ, stop being so bossy and judgy. Learn to get over yourself and enjoy life


----------



## Jordan J

Try enjoying life sober for once.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Jordan J said:


> Try enjoying life sober for once.


Would you like a drink? I've got some vodka and tequila. It's not like ENTJs are not alcoholics and gluttonous.


----------



## Jordan J

I've never had a drink of alcohol, but nice try .

Try being good at something other than fixing cars.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Try not to puff your chest out too far ENTJ, overcompensating for little man syndrome just isn't cutting it.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Jordan J said:


> I've never had a drink of alcohol, but nice try .
> 
> Try being good at something other than fixing cars.


I'm trying to fix the ENTJ stubbornness. tsk tsk


----------



## forgetaboutit

> I've never had a drink of alcohol, but nice try .
> 
> Try being good at something other than fixing cars.


Its nice to see your not following in the steps of your mother. I respect those that aren't butt hurt over their retarded parents. Oh wait. this explains everything


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I can assure you ENTJs aim for the jugular and , while they'll assure you it will be just a pinch, it will most likely cause major hypovolemia.
> 
> I think you were mistaking ENTJs with the "unknown" type.


ENTPs receive far too much enjoyment from trolling the introverts.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

based on your enneagram 1w9, i'd guess you'd be ISTJ, ESTJ, ISFJ, ENTJ, INTJ, or ENFJ. stop being mysterious


----------



## forgetaboutit

November said:


> based on your enneagram 1w9, i'd guess you'd be ISTJ, ESTJ, ISFJ, ENTJ, INTJ, or ENFJ. stop being mysterious


Maybe figuring things out isn't for you, hop back on your motorcycle and get your usual of tequila, you seemed smarter with it


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

forgetaboutit said:


> Maybe figuring things out isn't for you, hop back on your motorcycle and get your usual of tequila, you seemed smarter with it


I will when you get off bum and start being productive, ENTP


----------



## forgetaboutit

November said:


> I will when you get off bum and start being productive, ENTP


spreading my observation skills to the blind and reckless, yes i think i'm finally being productive. If only others could live up to their standards.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

forgetaboutit said:


> spreading my observation skills to the blind and reckless, yes i think i'm finally being productive. If only others could live up to their standards.


blind and reckless? you've got me mixed up with ESTP. ENTJ should learn about other personalities and stop being so self-centered.


----------



## Terezi Pyrope

Perhaps they will once you gain an attention span that lasts longer than three seconds.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Terezi Pyrope said:


> Perhaps they will once you gain an attention span that lasts longer than three seconds.


This is ironic coming from an INTP


----------



## forgetaboutit

Terezi Pyrope said:


> Perhaps they will once you gain an attention span that lasts longer than three seconds.


I'll have you know I trained my attention span to last atleast 4 seconds.
If only INTPs could treat people with the dignity they do with their own thoughts


----------



## forgetaboutit

Terezi Pyrope said:


> Perhaps they will once you gain an attention span that lasts longer than three seconds.


I'll have you know I trained my attention span to last atleast 4 seconds.
If only INTPs could treat people with the dignity they do with their own thoughts


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ENTPs are the wannabe master trolls, but maybe they ought to master not double posting prior to their self proclaimed glory.


Where's that ENFP hiding?


----------



## Terezi Pyrope

forgetaboutit said:


> If only INTPs could treat people with the dignity they do with their own thoughts


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

INTP, demented scarecrow, nuff said.


----------



## BlackFandango

INTPs are like sexbots, minus the sex.


----------



## forgetaboutit

BlackFandango said:


> INTPs are like sexbots, minus the sex.


INFJ thoughts are like dogs with rabies, runs in circles and all you see is crazy.


----------



## forgetaboutit

stargazing grasshopper said:


> ENTPs are the wannabe master trolls, but maybe they ought to master not double posting prior to their self proclaimed glory.
> 
> 
> Where's that ENFP hiding?


hehe. you see my computer isn't as fast as my brain, and it couldn't take my genius, so it froze in amazement. Then all of a sudden bam! it just posted it twice because even the internet wanted others to see my amazing work. What can I say?


----------



## BlackFandango

forgetaboutit said:


> INFJ thoughts are like dogs with rabies, runs in circles and all you see is crazy.


ENTPs always have something funny to say, you just have to give them about five thousand tries to get there.


----------



## AuroraLight

stargazing grasshopper said:


> ENTPs are the wannabe master trolls, but maybe they ought to master not double posting prior to their self proclaimed glory.
> 
> 
> Where's that ENFP hiding?


I didn't know you missed my presence.


----------



## BlackFandango

forgetaboutit said:


> Good. I'll break it down twice as better now.


----------



## forgetaboutit

Terezi Pyrope said:


> Really? You've hurt me so deeply. I think I'll weep in my emo corner now.


Your sarcasm. damn, sounding like an INFP on her period here. you can do better INTP.


----------



## forgetaboutit

BlackFandango said:


>


Im laughing too hard to debate right now. for once an INFJ made my day


----------



## BlackFandango

forgetaboutit said:


> Your sarcasm. damn, sounding like an INFP on her period here. you can do better INTP.


Period is fine, but INFP? Let's have _some_ tact.


----------



## Terezi Pyrope

forgetaboutit said:


> Your sarcasm. damn, sounding like an INFP on her period here. you can do better INTP.


If you're so interested, I was actually boasting to a friend about my 5 second attention span, hence why I didn't keep up with your oh so fasted paced argument.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

BlackFandango said:


>


i'll help


----------



## forgetaboutit

BlackFandango said:


> Period is fine, but INFP? Let's have _some_ tact.


That's just like an INFJ of you to defend an INFP


----------



## forgetaboutit

November said:


> i'll help


Oh my computer. It looks like a French fry trying to ride tangerines.


----------



## BlackFandango

forgetaboutit said:


> That's just like an INFJ of you to defend an INFP


The poor bastards sure aren't gonna defend themselves.


----------



## forgetaboutit

Terezi Pyrope said:


> If you're so interested, I was actually boasting to a friend about my 5 second attention span, hence why I didn't keep up with your oh so fasted paced argument.


I don't recall saying I was interested. I guess I was wrong, you CANT do better.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

That sounds to be a personal problem ENTP, keep those twisted feels locked away where they belong


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

forgetaboutit said:


> Oh my computer. It looks like a French fry trying to ride tangerines.


that's what you see in the mirror?


----------



## forgetaboutit

BlackFandango said:


> The poor bastards sure aren't gonna defend themselves.


hehe they got their puppy eye look, theyre fine.


----------



## AuroraLight

I am not surprised you are always more interested in hearing yourself talk.


----------



## forgetaboutit

November said:


> that's what you see in the mirror?


Ha. but after reading what I said it sounds like a skinny dick. Ohhhhh there you are November.


----------



## BlackFandango

forgetaboutit said:


> hehe they got their puppy eye look, theyre fine.


Just remember, their safe-word is "hopscotch."


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

forgetaboutit said:


> Ha. but after reading what I said it sounds like a skinny dick. Ohhhhh there you are November.


bah. ENTPs always with the dick shaming.


----------



## forgetaboutit

stargazing grasshopper said:


> That sounds to be a personal problem ENTP, keep those twisted feels locked away where they belong


finally typed yourself as an ESTJ?


----------



## AuroraLight

Hey now you both have something in common!


----------



## Terezi Pyrope

forgetaboutit said:


> I don't recall saying I was interested. I guess I was wrong, you CANT do better.


Thank you for passing an accurate judgment for once in your life.


----------



## BlackFandango

forgetaboutit said:


> You kidding? make-up sex is the perfect time to keep arguing


It's rude to talk with your mouth full.


----------



## forgetaboutit

BlackFandango said:


> It's rude to talk with your mouth full.


yes it is. That's why I got 2 other holes.


----------



## Terezi Pyrope

AuroraLight said:


> I know you have a low attention span and forgot to realize that i am not an INFP. I did overthink your comment but i did not take offense to it.


Due to my low attention span I guess I also forgot to mention how much you enjoy deflecting criticism and applying it to other types.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

BlackFandango said:


> It's rude to talk with your mouth full.


----------



## BlackFandango

forgetaboutit said:


> yes it is. That's why I got 2 other holes.


Our type interactions are so interesting, you bring the asshole out of us, and in return we get inside your asshole.


----------



## forgetaboutit

November said:


>


ah finally. I see you have consumed tequila, sounding smarter by the minute.


----------



## Parrot

Hey, way to not comment to the post right above you, ya dumb ENTP moron!


----------



## forgetaboutit

BlackFandango said:


> Our type interactions are so interesting, you bring the asshole out of us, and in return we get inside your asshole.


haha, we don't bring the asshole out of you guys. We just a hold up a magnifying glass because we were worried you were blind.


----------



## AuroraLight

Terezi Pyrope said:


> Due to my low attention span I guess I also forgot to mention how much you enjoy deflecting criticism and applying it to other types.


 If you would pay attention you would realize that i take criticism very well... i just don't use it.


----------



## forgetaboutit

Drunk Parrot said:


> Hey, way to not comment to the post right above you, ya dumb ENTP moron!


I did after moron. 
everyone gets a turn.


----------



## AuroraLight

BlackFandango said:


> Our type interactions are so interesting, you bring the asshole out of us, and in return we get inside your asshole.


 I believe you mean she brings the asshole out of you guys and in return you guys become such dicks.


----------



## Parrot

forgetaboutit said:


> I did after moron.
> everyone gets a turn.


Errr... Drunk Parrot is drunk. And us ENTPs are absolute garbage. It's amazing that we can evens spell amazing


----------



## BlackFandango

forgetaboutit said:


> haha, we don't bring the asshole out of you guys. We just a hold up a magnifying glass because we were worried you were blind.


I prefer to feel my way for an asshole, thank you.


----------



## forgetaboutit

AuroraLight said:


> I believe you mean she brings the asshole out of you guys and in return you guys become such dicks.


I don't understand why you keep replying. you're disses don't make much sense and you can't come up with a good comeback. please stop. You're making us ENPs look bad. its painful to watch.


----------



## forgetaboutit

BlackFandango said:


> I prefer to feel my way for an asshole, thank you.


keep trying. right now I think you just felt your dick. suddenly seem you in a better mood.


----------



## BlackFandango

AuroraLight said:


> I believe you mean she brings the asshole out of you guys and in return you guys become such dicks.


Well, you see, there are three kinds of people in the world...


----------



## Terezi Pyrope

AuroraLight said:


> If you would pay attention you would realize that i take criticism very well... i just don't use it.


How is that "taking" criticism then? Isn't that just brushing it off your shoulder with no consideration into how it applies to you?


----------



## AuroraLight

forgetaboutit said:


> I don't understand why you keep replying. you're disses don't make much sense and you can't come up with a good comeback. please stop. You're making us ENPs look bad. its painful to watch.


I forgot you dislike when someone else besides you is talking. Maybe if you listened more and talked less my words would get through.


----------



## Necrox

You can't love EVERYone


----------



## BlackFandango

forgetaboutit said:


> keep trying. right now I think you just felt your dick. suddenly seem you in a better mood.


ENTPs, no patience. I just hope I don't find the parrot's asshole first; he's drunk, so that's just not right.


----------



## forgetaboutit

AuroraLight said:


> I forgot you dislike when someone else besides you is talking. Maybe if you listened more and talked less my words would get through.


Maybe if you put more effort into better comebacks I would listen more.
until then, I guess not much is going to get through.


----------



## AuroraLight

Terezi Pyrope said:


> How is that "taking" criticism then? Isn't that just brushing it off your shoulder with no consideration into how it applies to you?


 I understood it well enough to know it doesn't apply to me.


----------



## forgetaboutit

BlackFandango said:


> ENTPs, no patience. I just hope I don't find the parrot's asshole first; he's drunk, so that's just not right.


its his fault for being drunk. anything for happening after can only be brought upon himself.


----------



## AuroraLight

Necrox said:


> You can't love EVERYone


Are you trying to be the first to disprove my belief?


----------



## Sava Saevus

Stop trying to love other people so much and love yourself more.


----------



## BlackFandango

forgetaboutit said:


> its his fault for being drunk. anything for happening after can only be brought upon himself.


Hey now, we don't blame the victim, even if that victim is a buggered parrot. And I never thought I'd actually find a use for this Artie Lange joke but, "Of all the animals you could fuck, you picked the one that could tell someone about it?"


----------



## Terezi Pyrope

AuroraLight said:


> I understood it well enough to know it doesn't apply to me.


Huh, fair enough. I guess it's like me to turn harmless dicking around into a serious question, sorry. gn.


----------



## The_Wanderer

Hey man... showers and personal grooming _aren't_ actually that bad... y'know?


----------



## AuroraLight

Terezi Pyrope said:


> Huh, fair enough. I guess it's like me to turn harmless dicking around into a serious question, sorry. gn.


No need to apologize i am often guilty of that as well. Anyways i am too tired to care.


----------



## WhatTheActual

You are sensitive to criticism, including meta-criticism (sensitive to the criticism that you are sensitive to criticism).


----------



## Terezi Pyrope

The_Wanderer said:


> Hey man... showers and personal grooming _aren't_ actually that bad... y'know?


Neither are non-superficial judgements, but you have an aversion towards such things.


----------



## BlackFandango

Terezi Pyrope said:


> Neither are non-superficial judgements, but you have an aversion towards such things.


Typical INTP, reality-based judgements are "superficial."


----------



## LegendaryBoobs




----------



## Terezi Pyrope

edit: accidental post, sorry.


----------



## BlackFandango

Terezi Pyrope said:


> Judgements passed upon people based only on their outward appearance are superficial, not those that are based in reality.


But doesn't one's appearance exist in reality?


----------



## Sava Saevus

BlackFandango said:


> But doesn't one's appearance exist in reality?


But one's appearance can be changed or perceived differently, making it superficial.


----------



## AuroraLight

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> But one's appearance can be changed or perceived differently, making it superficial.


I was about to say that and you beat me to it.


----------



## BlackFandango

I don't disagree with either of you but your logic is flawed. Name one thing that doesn't fit what you said. Now, if you said appearance is a superficial way to make a judgement because one's character is not reflected by appearance, that I think would be more sound.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

BlackFandango said:


> I don't disagree with either of you but your logic is flawed. Name one thing that doesn't fit what you said. Now, if you said appearance is a superficial way to make a judgement because one's character is not reflected by appearance, that I think would be more sound.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

stargazing grasshopper said:


> ENTPs receive far too much enjoyment from trolling the introverts.


No, that's called an asshole. What we're doing here isn't trolling. Well, at least, I'm not doing it. And stop changing your mbti type. We get it. You're confused as hell.


----------



## AuroraLight

BlackFandango said:


> I don't disagree with either of you but your logic is flawed. Name one thing that doesn't fit what you said. Now, if you said appearance is a superficial way to make a judgement because one's character is not reflected by appearance, that I think would be more sound.


 Well while an appearance can be superficial it can still reveal some insight on the person. A lie can sometimes hold hidden truths.


----------



## Token

"And you'd believe all of them? Tap button 1 for yes."


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> No, that's called an asshole. What we're doing here isn't trolling. Well, at least, I'm not doing it. And stop changing your mbti type. We get it. You're confused as hell.


ENTJs, why are those type so defensive while interacting upon a lighthearted thread.
Kinda bizarre that one would accuse others of being asshole or interpret a generalized type characteristic as an accusation against members upon this thread.
Maybe a certain ENTJ is suffering a bout of broken Te, but that sounds awfully feeley & more similar to ESFJ


----------



## BlueHawaii

Why are you always right about everything? Can't you miss once in a while?


----------



## Kynx

Shouldn't you be in the woods, painting pictures or something?


----------



## Parrot

Neverontime said:


> Shouldn't you be in the woods, painting pictures or something?


Shouldn't you be in my bed, while I paint you?


----------



## nichya

Drunk Parrot said:


> Shouldn't you be in my bed, while I paint you?


An entire type dedicated to cheesy pick-up lines


----------



## Parrot

nichya said:


> An entire type dedicated to cheesy pick-up lines


An entire type that falls for them.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

nichya said:


> An entire type dedicated to cheesy pick-up lines


----------



## Kynx

Drunk Parrot said:


> Shouldn't you be in my bed, while I paint you?


I no longer allow entps to paint me. Their color coordinating skills are wank.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INFPs _are_ never on time.


----------



## ae1905

INTPs think time is relative


----------



## Rushtallica

INTPs spend too much time on the internet.


----------



## Angina Jolie

INTPs spend too much time on the internet complaining about people spending too much time on the internet. Let the chain begin.


----------



## Kynx

Infps live on the internet.


----------



## WhoIsJake

INFPs lack motivation!


----------



## BlackFandango

Despite being supposed "thinkers," most of your arguments are emotionally biased.


----------



## WhoIsJake

BlackFandango said:


> Despite being supposed "thinkers," most of your arguments are emotionally biased.


True, but to be fair we only argue when passion is involved. Otherwise, its pure apathy.


----------



## Muqi

ISTJs....normies without social skills.


----------



## ae1905

INTPs, abnormies w/o reading skills

(he's an _INTJ_, INTP)


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

ae1905 said:


> INTPs, abnormies w/o reading skills
> 
> (he's an _INTJ_, INTP)


INTPs....head up their bum version of ISTP


----------



## Parrot

November said:


> INTPs....head up their bum version of ISTP


ISTPs, bums with a head.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

ENTP, always think they're so smart. You guys aren't any better than ESTPs


----------



## nichya

November said:


> ENTP, always think they're so smart. You guys aren't any better than ESTPs


you are just jealous of counterparts


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

nichya said:


> you are just jealous of counterparts


INFP...take a Percocet or some Alprazolam


----------



## nichya

November said:


> INFP...take a Percocet or some Alprazolam


Take a chill pill ISTP


----------



## BlueHawaii

Take the chill pill _out of your mouth_ for once INFP


----------



## nichya

BlueHawaii said:


> Take the chill pill _out of your mouth_ for once INFP


you can't dance your life away ISFP, have some vision


----------



## WhoIsJake

nichya said:


> you can't dance your life away ISFP, have some vision


Stop looking and start executing :exterminate:


----------



## ae1905

November said:


> INTPs....head up their bum version of ISTP


ISTPs, bumped their heads one (hundred) too many times


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

A rock has more life in it than an INTP.


----------



## ae1905

a rock rolls with the punches better than an INTJ

(rocks contain living microsopic organisms and are made up in part of dead organic matter


----------



## WaitForMe

Hey INTP, why don't you stop going on the internet and go SEE some real rocks! OUTSIDE! Everyone will be SHOCKED to see you!

Sorry, I'm no good at direct insults.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Fe doms, hold some opinions of your own from time to time!


----------



## BlackFandango

Dark and Derisive said:


> Fe doms, hold some opinions of your own from time to time!


Ni-doms, hold some opinions that have a basis in reality from time to time!


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

BlackFandango said:


> Ni-doms, hold some opinions that have a basis in reality from time to time!


INFJ, stop caring so much and having such high expectations


----------



## Kynx

Try caring a little more. 
Oh and try explaining yourself now and again


----------



## nichya

Neverontime said:


> Try caring a little more.
> Oh and try explaining yourself now and again


Like you could ever...explain yourself


----------



## VoodooDolls

nichya said:


> Like you could ever...explain yourself


as if your real world was in fact real


----------



## nichya

MeTheParrot said:


> as if your real world was in fact real


How do you know the real world when your personality's existence is in doubt?


----------



## Parrot

nichya said:


> How do you know the real world when your personality's existence is in doubt?


Yeah let's criticize someone's reality without bothering to understand it! @MeTheParrot is a washed up has been parrot, though, so your criticism is necessary, in this case.


----------



## VoodooDolls

Drunk Parrot said:


> Yeah let's criticize someone's reality without bothering to understand it! @_MeTheParrot_ is a washed up has been parrot, though, so your criticism is necessary, in this case.


stop trying to stop the storm beneath the skies. parrot or mr mime. the mask is here with the one who waits for you to die.
in other words, stop your fe dom wrong attitude, always trying to become others


----------



## BlackFandango

MeTheParrot said:


> stop trying to stop the storm beneath the skies. parrot or mr mime. the mask is here with the one who waits for you to die.
> in other words, stop your fe dom wrong attitude, always trying to become others


----------



## VoodooDolls

BlackFandango said:


>


no estoy interesado en demostrar mis abilidades linguisticas en ninguno de los idiomas que domino. pero gracias por tu aporte me hace mantenerme mas firme en mi cruzada contra la ortografia y gramatica global.


----------



## BlackFandango

MeTheParrot said:


> no estoy interesado en demostrar mis abilidades linguisticas en ninguno de los idiomas que domino. pero gracias por tu aporte me hace mantenerme mas firme en mi cruzada contra la ortografia y gramatica global.


BabelFish works better when you use proper grammar.


----------



## sometimes

INFJ likes to think simple things are complex and complex things are simple.


----------



## Jordan J

INTPs like to take pointless things and devote their whole lives to them.


----------



## nichya

Jordan J said:


> INTPs like to take pointless things and devote their whole lives to them.


Devotes their whole life to power and control, forgets about themselves


bonus for you


----------



## Angina Jolie

Devotes their whole life to nothing, forgets about everything.


----------



## nichya

Shameless Nation said:


> Devotes their whole life to nothing, forgets about everything.


This actually reminded me I need to pay my bills online :|||||


----------



## Angina Jolie

nichya said:


> This actually reminded me I need to pay my bills online :|||||


Pleasure to be of service.


----------



## Angina Jolie

Double post


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

INFP, you need more hugs and drugs


----------



## Parrot

November said:


> INFP, you need more hugs and drugs


It's funny because ISTPs make the best drug dealers.


----------



## Kynx

Entps know all the drug dealers


----------



## AuroraLight

And your type is one of the few sympathetic enough to date them.


----------



## Angina Jolie

But infps are the best hug dealers...

Ou, criticize! 

We would probably suck at drug dealing so stop going in where you don't belong.

Ou, sneaky ENFP. You are not a special unicorn, get off the drugs!


----------



## AuroraLight

Wait i am not one of a kind? Well i would reply back with a retort, but i don't want to hurt your feelings more than you already do to yourself.

p.s. I really like your user name, sounds like a great name for a band or some artistic concept.


----------



## nichya

AuroraLight said:


> Wait i am not one of a kind? Well i would reply back with a retort, but i don't want to hurt your feelings more than you already do to yourself.
> 
> p.s. I really like your user name, sounds like a great name for a band or some artistic concept.


you will forget it in a few seconds then one day remember it and declare you thought about it first. The ENFP creative process explained.


----------



## AuroraLight

It is not my fault every idea has been taken. Luckily you will emotionally connected to that idea because it really speaks to you and "understands you" and buy whatever it is i use that concept on.


----------



## sometimes

Why do you always have to pretend that everything you do is perfect? What do you think is going to happen if you could just admit any 'flaws' in anything you ever do or anything associated with you? The whole world won't come crashing down. It's called a normal conversation and it's usually how people make friends. Not every situation is a business meeting or something, you know.

(I have specific ENTJ's in mind. Genuine question as well as criticism.)


----------



## Token

What do you know about people?

Son of a bitch! INTP post sniped. Well, that's what they do.


----------



## Jordan J

Go paint some flowers at a coffee shop till you calm down, dear.



pippylongstocking said:


> Why do you always have to pretend that everything you do is perfect? What do you think is going to happen if you could just admit any 'flaws' in anything you ever do or anything associated with you? The whole world won't come crashing down. It's called a normal conversation and it's usually how people make friends. Not every situation is a business meeting or something, you know.
> 
> (I have specific ENTJ's in mind. Genuine question as well as criticism.)


Since you were genuine, here are some answers that apply to me:

I honestly don't pretend everything I do is perfect, and I think there is great value in admitting one's flaws. I'm honestly very hard on myself and I frequently ask people what I could do better and even if they see character flaws in me.

However, sometimes people will tell me I'm wrong in something that I genuinely thought I was right in. I don't think this part is unique to ENTJs. I'm sure that most people believe they're right most of the time. The biggest difference, at least for me, is that when I'm told I'm wrong, I want to actually know why. For example, if I propose an idea, and someone says that such and such a scholar disproved that idea, I want to actually know why. I for one know why I believe what I believe, and I don't plan on changing my mind unless better reasons are given. Now the biggest problem with this is that sometimes other people are right and they simply can't articulate it as well. Sometimes I have to trust people who can't argue their case.


----------



## BlueHawaii

One day your slaves will rebel against you, start a revolution and overthrow you


----------



## nichya

BlueHawaii said:


> One day your slaves will rebel against you, start a revolution and overthrow you


It won't be an ISFP to start a revolution though, since you guys are so busy with designing indie party props.


----------



## BlueHawaii

You're usually so naturally beautiful, yet you choose to destroy it with bad clothes, pink hair and a bunch of tattoos - you should be arrested by ISFP fashion police and brought back to your natural state that looks so much better on you.


----------



## Adonnus

It's a shame that ISFP's spend too much time on their looks and not enough on ideas. Cause their brains are cool. OK, not really a criticism.


----------



## sinaasappel

Adonnus said:


> It's a shame that ISFP's spend too much time on their looks and not enough on ideas. Cause their brains are cool. OK, not really a criticism.


leave it to an INFP to compliment someone on the wrong thread :kitteh:


----------



## BlueHawaii

Your endless logical analysis of your wishful thinking is making me tired ENTP


----------



## Jordan J

Your inability to keep up makes me dreadfully bored of you.


----------



## VoodooDolls

i'll be there to step on your hands when your enterprise falls and you need someone to lift you up.


----------



## BlueHawaii

Jordan J said:


> Your inability to keep up makes me dreadfully bored of you.


You have confused my inability to keep up with me silently refusing to obey your orders


----------



## Jordan J

I will trip you as you reach to step on my hands, and trample on your personality-less body.


----------



## Jordan J

If you refuse to obey, at least have the decency to rebel. Stage a coup. Do something.


----------



## sinaasappel

Oh right.... entj, entj, e-n-t-j!!!!
OH _now_I remember you... the second best personality type!!!!!


----------



## Jordan J

Cute. The only thing you're better at is procrastination.


----------



## BlueHawaii

I rebel by pretending that I do what you tell me to do when I'm actually doing what I want, and I'm eating your chocolates too

You'll never know, because I look so cute

Shhh don't tell other ENTJs


----------



## Jordan J

Joke's on you. The chocolate is poisoned. It makes the eaters have a peculiarly strong desire to buy overpriced coffee in hipster buildings - buildings that I own. Has it worked, cutie?


----------



## BlueHawaii

Has what worked? I don't understand what you're saying, I'm in a hipster café and my coffee is talking to me - that must be why it's so expensive.

Almost forgot the criticism....you can be somewhat lacking in the compassion department


----------



## Parrot

Jordan J said:


> Joke's on you. The chocolate is poisoned. It makes the eaters have a peculiarly strong desire to buy overpriced coffee in hipster buildings - buildings that I own. Has it worked, cutie?


I'm skipping over @BlueHawaii to mock you. I don't have to follow the rules and you can't stop me! Hey ENTJ, you have no power over here!

-Sent from MockAnENTJ App


----------



## Braverose

November said:


> Like ENTJs touch them with consent


Like you are even committed enough to touch them with or without consent...

OMG I'M SORRY ISTP, I take it back.


----------



## Bunny

Braverose said:


> Like you are even committed enough to touch them with or without consent...
> 
> OMG I'M SORRY ISTP, I take it back.


Just like an INFP to apologize immediately after they say anything even remotely negative to someone.


----------



## BlackFandango

The vibe I'm getting from all the fire-woman motifs is too distractingly cool and sexy for me to properly insult. So...


----------



## sinaasappel

Fish Launcher said:


> Your grammar is scandalous. As expected from any lazy ENTP. Good job.
> Also, *specific. Sigh.


Only as lazy and scandalous as your profile pics hair, leave it to an ENTP to half ass all the down to his hairstyle, and are you stressed with your nit picking I could have mistaken you as an intj. Also don't point out my comma splice:laughing::kitteh:


----------



## Bunny

@[email protected] said:


> Only as lazy and scandalous as your profile pics hair, leave it to an ENTP to half ass all the down to his hairstyle, and are you stressed with your nit picking I could have mistaken you as an intj. Also don't point out my comma splice:laughing::kitteh:


Leave it to an ENTP to completely skip the person above them. Since they're so distracted by their argument with the other ENTP. In thinking that they are just more right than the other one.


----------



## sinaasappel

Wytch said:


> Leave it to an ENTP to completely skip the person above them. Since they're so distracted by their argument with the other ENTP. In thinking that they are just more right than the other one.


leave it to the istp to point out the obvious


----------



## ChelC

As if though an INTP doesn't skip over things, like that chore you said you were going to do 3 hours ago.

From an ISTJ ._.


----------



## LostScrew

I was going to say something but then I realized that an INTP whining to an ISTJ about things that they do would be completely backwards.


----------



## Fish Launcher

To do or not to do?

Not to do, of course. Doing is for normies, according to INTPs.


----------



## sinaasappel

You again, dun dun dun:exterminate:


----------



## ENTPlayful1uk

Dont do criticism lol, so problem solving sounds better lol.

If was my isfj gf she would have a mental list a damn long one of all the entpness that i should focus on but mainly it would be 
JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP lol.

Incidentally at that point i neither shut up or back down, which is a point of total annoyance for her.


----------



## Cesspool

You are honestly just a worst version of the ESTP.


----------



## sinaasappel

Cesspool said:


> You are honestly just a worst version of the ESTP.


Leave it to the unknowns to insult a stranger


----------



## nichya

@[email protected] said:


> Leave it to the unknowns to insult a stranger


Should get the unicorn title from ENFPs, while every other intuitive I meet is an ENFP, I haven't met a real life ENTP yet


----------



## Parrot

@[email protected] said:


> Leave it to the unknowns to insult a stranger


Extrapolated
Nukleheaded
Trivial
Porpoise-sexual

ENTPs are definitely the worse type.


----------



## Parrot

nichya said:


> Should get the unicorn title from ENFPs, while every other intuitive I meet is an ENFP, I haven't met a real life ENTP yet


I met an INFP last night, told him his socks were stupid and he cried.


----------



## BlackFandango

Drunk Parrot said:


> I met an INFP last night, told him his socks were stupid and he cried.


Meanie!



nichya said:


> Should get the unicorn title from ENFPs, while every other intuitive I meet is an ENFP, I haven't met a real life ENTP yet


That's interesting. My sister is an ENFP and her husband is an ENTP, so I see the similarities and differences all the time.


----------



## ENTPlayful1uk

Never met one irl,(would love to though) but the unrelenting crusades could be irritating lol.


----------



## sinaasappel

Drunk Parrot said:


> Extrapolated
> Nukleheaded
> Trivial
> Porpoise-sexual
> 
> ENTPs are definitely the worse type.


Learned it from the best @Drunk Parrot


----------



## sinaasappel

nichya said:


> Should get the unicorn title from ENFPs, while every other intuitive I meet is an ENFP, I haven't met a real life ENTP yet


honestly neither have I, other than myself


----------



## Parrot

@[email protected] said:


> Learned it from the best @Drunk Parrot


I shall infer that you are calling me the best for which I shalt refrain from criticizing thee. But ENTPs are such pompous windbags as they proceed to articulate in mock verbose language in order to appear more intelligent. Despite the masquerade, it should be known that we are thoroughly charlatans of the worst kind.


----------



## ENTPlayful1uk

Imagine room full of entps the debates the ideas the no need to worry about feelings,
The world would be ours if we could be bothered to get off our ass.
Although that much manipulative ability im sure we could get some entjs to implement the plan after convincing them its thier idea lol.


----------



## BlackFandango

Drunk Parrot said:


> I shall infer that you are calling me the best for which I shalt refrain from criticizing thee. But ENTPs are such pompous windbags as they proceed to articulate in mock verbose language in order to appear more intelligent. Despite the masquerade, it should be known that we are thoroughly charlatans of the worst kind.


----------



## nichya

@BlackFandango

go save the world...in your head while you lay on your bed.


----------



## sinaasappel

Drunk Parrot said:


> I shall infer that you are calling me the best for which I shalt refrain from criticizing thee. But ENTPs are such pompous windbags as they proceed to articulate in mock verbose language in order to appear more intelligent. Despite the masquerade, it should be known that we are thoroughly charlatans of the worst kind.


:laughing: toché


----------



## Parrot

BlackFandango said:


>


Up yours, INFJ!


----------



## BlackFandango

nichya said:


> @BlackFandango
> 
> go save the world...in your head while you lay on your bed.


Go save the world while I lay on your bed? 10-4!


----------



## BlackFandango

Drunk Parrot said:


> Up yours, INFJ!


Have you ever seen such cruelty?


----------



## sinaasappel

nichya said:


> @BlackFandango
> 
> go save the world...in your head while you lay on your bed.


Too bad he's the only one on this page of threads that will actually do anything because of his "j" funtion


----------



## Parrot

BlackFandango said:


> Have you ever seen such cruelty?


Sorry about the "Up yours, INFJ"


----------



## ENTPlayful1uk

Pfft intj Ni slaves lol.

Or infj rather lol


----------



## BlackFandango

Drunk Parrot said:


> Sorry about the "Up yours, INFJ"


Mmm... some of that sweet, sweet ENTP pie. Don't mind if I do!


----------



## ENTPlayful1uk

Infj crusade to save us from ourselves lol, unstoppable force + immovable object lol
Which is which tho.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

ENTPs are my favorite but lazy in bed


----------



## Parrot

ENTPlayful1uk said:


> Infj crusade to save us from ourselves lol, unstoppable force + immovable object lol
> Which is which tho.


Do you mind? @BlackFandango and I are trying to have a moment.


----------



## sinaasappel

November said:


> ENTPs are my favorite but lazy in bed


We wouldn't be if you hadn't talked us to sleep first


----------



## BlackFandango

Drunk Parrot said:


> Do you mind? @BlackFandango and I are trying to have a moment.














November said:


> ENTPs are my favorite but lazy in bed


Body-pillows have types?


----------



## Parrot

Nothing like some hot N on N dom action, amirite?

Anyway, not that I have climaxed, back to criticism. You call that making love @BlackFandango ? You INFJs are so impersonal. It was like you weren't even looking at me in the back of the head!


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

BlackFandango said:


> Body-pillows have types?


----------



## sinaasappel

Drunk Parrot said:


> Nothing like some hot N on N dom action, amirite?
> 
> Anyway, not that I have climaxed, back to criticism. You call that making love @BlackFandango ? You INFJs are so impersonal. It was like you weren't even looking at me in the back of the head!


Here are the answers to all of your problems


----------



## BlackFandango

November said:


> View attachment 368890


See, ISTP, why you gotta ruin all this hot man-on-man action with all that gay shit?


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

BlackFandango said:


> See, ISTP, why you gotta ruin all this hot man-on-man action with all that gay shit?


Because it's what I do. fuck shit up


----------



## Parrot

BlackFandango said:


> See, ISTP, why you gotta ruin all this hot man-on-man action with all that gay shit?


Agreed. @November is sooo gross. We were making love, not being gay.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

I assume this ENTP is an ENFP


----------



## notsoevilmastermind

You ISTP's like working with machines so much because you are more like machines than people. That's how out of touch you are with your emotions.


----------



## ENTPlayful1uk

> Because it's what I do. fuck shit up


Istp u do know everyones out to get u right? Is that paranoia looming lol.


----------



## Parrot

November said:


> I assume this ENTP is an ENFP


If you were a bird, you'd be such a sassy flamingo.


----------



## BlackFandango

Drunk Parrot said:


> If you were a bird, you'd be such a sassy flamingo.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

ENTPlayful1uk said:


> Istp u do know everyones out to get u right? Is that paranoia looming lol.


Paranoia is indicative of an unhealthy type 6, not necessarily ISTP.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

BlackFandango said:


>


Not sassy enough. Looks cheap like an ESFP.


----------



## ChelC

I think this is sassy enough...


----------



## Parrot

@November new Avatar? I know you wish you were a bird.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Drunk Parrot said:


> @November new Avatar? I know you wish you were a bird.


I'm happy with my current avatar, thank you


----------



## BlackFandango

November said:


> I'm happy with my current avatar, thank you


He's fingering an invisible parrot.


----------



## Parrot

November said:


> I'm happy with my current avatar, thank you


ISTPs don't know how to use their imagination.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

ENTPs don't know when to live in reality


----------



## Parrot

November said:


> ENTPs don't know when to live in reality


True, but in my defense, now is the time when I must haha

_edit_ *Now is NOT the time


----------



## ChelC

More like you just want to. XD

From an ISTJ ._.


----------



## ENTPlayful1uk

November said:


> ENTPs don't know when to live in reality


Now where would u all be without NTs hmmm a stoneage hippy commune with no imagination lots of drive and nothing to apply it too lol.
oh yeah then ud feel totally isolated surrounded by an abundance of SJs pouring feelings all over place lol.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

ENTP, suck a dick lel


----------



## nichya

This thread could use some Fi.


----------



## BlackFandango

ENTPlayful1uk said:


> Now where would u all be without NTs hmmm a stoneage hippy commune with no imagination lots of drive and nothing to apply it too lol.
> oh yeah then ud feel totally isolated surrounded by an abundance of SJs pouring feelings all over place lol.


I thought Ne-doms were verbally verbose and quick-witted?


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

BlackFandango said:


> I thought Ne-doms were verbally verbose and quick-witted?


----------



## ENTPlayful1uk

BlackFandango said:


> ENTPlayful1uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now where would u all be without NTs hmmm a stoneage hippy commune with no imagination lots of drive and nothing to apply it too lol.
> oh yeah then ud feel totally isolated surrounded by an abundance of SJs pouring feelings all over place lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Ne-doms were verbally verbose and quick-witted?
Click to expand...

When the mood strikes me i am but mostly just verbal.... lol


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Once you get an ENTP going....walk out of the room


----------



## Cesspool

@[email protected] said:


> Leave it to the unknowns to insult a stranger


The thread is "criticize the type above you".


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

ABC logo looking-ass


----------



## Parrot

November said:


> ABC logo looking-ass


Derp-Derp Mr Rogers, secretly a flamingo looking sass


----------



## ENTPlayful1uk

Lol


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Why are all the ENTPs here? Shouldn't you guys be out using your sleazy charming skills to sell cars or some shit?


----------



## ENTPlayful1uk

November said:


> Why are all the ENTPs here? Shouldn't you guys be out using your sleazy charming skills to sell cars or some shit?


I would insult you back but Mother Natures has already done such a fine job with istps, I just couldn't compete.


----------



## TimeWillTell

ENTPlayful1uk said:


> I would insult you back but Mother Natures has already done such a fine job with istps, I just couldn't compete.


Oh really? :dry:

</3


----------



## ENTPlayful1uk

WikiRevolution said:


> ENTPlayful1uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would insult you back but Mother Natures has already done such a fine job with istps, I just couldn't compete.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
Click to expand...

Procrastination is my weakness I'm really going to work on correcting it..... first thing tomorrow.


----------



## sinaasappel

November said:


> Why are all the ENTPs here? Shouldn't you guys be out using your sleazy charming skills to sell cars or some shit?


Take notes maybe you can brush up on your social skills


----------



## ENTPlayful1uk

Lol as i understand it isn't trying to teach any form of social skills or grace to istp akin to trying to bite your own neck lol.

Maybe a problem beyond any nt to solve.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

ENTPlayful1uk said:


> Lol as i understand it isn't trying to teach any form of social skills or grace to istp akin to trying to bite your own neck lol.
> 
> Maybe a problem beyond any nt to solve.


----------



## Parrot

November said:


>


I just went out for pizza with one of my best friends, an ISTP. It was a build your own pizza place. Naturally, I put on 8-10 different toppings while this vanilla bore-monster just got pepperoni. Hey ISTPs, ever want to try some creativity?


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Drunk Parrot said:


> I just went out for pizza with one of my best friends, an ISTP. It was a build your own pizza place. Naturally, I put on 8-10 different toppings while this vanilla bore-monster just got pepperoni. Hey ISTPs, ever want to try some creativity?


Maybe they should cook you up and add parrot as a topping. Is that creative enough, ENTP?


----------



## Parrot

November said:


> Maybe they should cook you up and add parrot as a topping. Is that creative enough, ENTP?


You sicko!!!


----------



## ENTPlayful1uk

No no no parrot would not be no where near creative enough,
Firstly id entertain the possibility of building a time machine then go back in time and snatch me up a dodo,
At this point id season it with many herbs and spices, then roast the dodo in a aboriginal fire pit (or some other obscure cooking method)
This might just about cover it lol, if only i could be arsed lol.


----------



## Jordan J

If your mind first goes to time machine, I can all but guarantee that you are not creative. Try something truly unique. You're being outdone by an ISTP in Ne. That's rough.


----------



## ENTPlayful1uk

Jordan J said:


> If your mind first goes to time machine, I can all but guarantee that you are not creative. Try something truly unique. You're being outdone by an ISTP in Ne. That's rough.


Well right at this moment i want dodo and getting a dodo could possibly be done in a variety of ways,
But to be honest by the time id finish conciving the ways in which i could aquire said dodo and then the process of procrastinating over how to cook the aforementioned extint fowl the novel appel of it would of passed and something else will be far more appealing... lol


----------



## ENTPlayful1uk

Jordan J said:


> If your mind first goes to time machine, I can all but guarantee that you are not creative. Try something truly unique. You're being outdone by an ISTP in Ne. That's rough.


Oh yes forgot the critique.
The dogmatic views of entj, you do understand that this is a weakness yes,
And not something to be eradicated right,
Some point of yourself that you need to address.


----------



## sinaasappel

And next we'll be pooping rainbows and barfing unicorns of creativity


----------



## BlackFandango

@[email protected] said:


> And next we'll be pooping rainbows and barfing unicorns of creativity


It took longer than I thought it would for one of the many ENTPs here to mention pooping.


----------



## ChelC

Its not like an infj doesn't poop its mother natures course xD

from your average human being.


----------



## AlanMonTap

Boring.


----------



## ChelC

You think your soo smaarrtt xD

from your average human being.


----------



## Angina Jolie

Well you obviously accept that you are not very smart... good for you. Finally you took some time off the duty and spent some time with ChelC


Goddamit, feels. Sorry Chelc, it's just because of the grammar.
This thread is not meant for me :'/


----------



## ChelC

Lol take those feels and throw them away, no body likes them any way 

Lol do u mean my grammar? Cause, i dont fix it, simply to annoy all those grammar natzi's. 0:]

from your average human being.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

the ISTJs official theme song


----------



## ChelC

😂 lol (nice one) Only you would go through the trouble of finding a song describing a stereotype. XDD

from your average human being.


----------



## sinaasappel

ChelC said:


> &#55357;&#56834; lol (nice one) Only you would go through the trouble of finding a song describing a stereotype. XDD
> 
> from your average human being.


They've gotten the trait "from their average human being" istj cousins


----------



## Bunny

An ENTP on an average day -


----------



## nichya

An ISTP on any given day


----------



## nichya




----------



## BlackFandango

What an INFP _thinks_ they're like on any given day:










What they're _actually_ like:


----------



## nichya

BlackFandango said:


> What an INFP _thinks_ they're like on any given day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What they're _actually_ like:


we are like first one too ;(


----------



## Bunny

nichya said:


> An ISTP on any given day


I actually had to go to YT to view that but... great scene thanks 


INFJ going to work/school or coming from work/school.


----------



## Bunny

INFP (since I was one minute late on the last one)


----------



## nichya

BlackFandango said:


> What an INFP _thinks_ they're like on any given day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What they're _actually_ like:


How an INFJ sees themselves :









what they are like in real life:


----------



## MatchaBlizzard

Well, this is where I came in on this thread. So, dammit, I'm gonna make fun of my own type.

The reason INFPs don't try harder at romance is our exceptional opinion of ourselves and others as illustrated below:


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

This is INFP all day, every day


----------



## Bunny

You have to love an INFP's willingness to tell everyone their faults.

and how can I criticize another ISTP?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ISTPs are in naive realism aren't they?


----------



## MatchaBlizzard

Why ISTPs don't travel in groups:










Addendum for the sticking of it to INTPs lest they get away:


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

That's ESTP, INFP, but since you don't even understand yourself, how could understand anyone else?


----------



## nichya

November said:


> That's ESTP, INFP, but since you don't even understand yourself, how could understand anyone else?


Your claim is irrelevant, you have been hiding in the woods for too long.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard

November said:


> That's ESTP, INFP, but since you don't even understand yourself, how could understand anyone else?


Did I touch an ISTP nerve?










-- Damn, did it again -- 

INFPs don't respect hugging boundaries.
Suck it INFPs:


----------



## Bunny

INTPs must love this thread they get to judge everyone.

INFP


----------



## LordOfTheWings

our "what If"s are alien to you people #ISTP


----------



## Bunny

To help you deal with that, I bought you a t-shirt ENFP


----------



## LordOfTheWings

Apparently doesn't do so well with criticism


----------



## Bunny

@LordOfTheWings The name of the game is ~ "*Criticize the personality type above you!*"

I think you forgot where you are again =/


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Bruh, you like tinkering with stuff!


----------



## TimeWillTell

As an ENTP I don't see any type 'above me' roud:

No, but seriously dude, joke apart, the Earth is a *sphere* so technically, there's no above/under/right/left... As a Te dom, you should've noticed it, but nope, instead ESTJs, you value too much tradition


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Bruh, you like telling jokes!


----------



## 124567

You guys are so funny! :laughing:

^Are you really an ESTJ? How did you even accept MBTI, let alone being in the forum? 

I'm not good at critizing like ESTJs are...wow that was a criticize!

Ps. unknown personality is also a type..we are just more balanced roud:


----------



## BlackFandango

Get a personality, ya bum!


----------



## Angina Jolie

I hope you are aware that your "visions" and "truths" are entirely based off of subjective associations. So no, I don't NEED to accept them.


----------



## nichya

Shameless Nation said:


> I hope you are aware that your "visions" and "truths" are entirely based off of subjective associations. So no, I don't NEED to accept them.


INFP, the society has invented the phrase - I am sorry you feel that way- just for you


----------



## Angina Jolie

You should know as you are sorry for everything - even your own existence.


----------



## ChelC

Birds of a feather flock together.

from your average human being.


----------



## Scratch

You inspirers are a cultic, manipulative lie, believed in by empty, untalented fanatics, which instead of developing their own identities, choose to shirk personal responsibility, for a world others must suffer to maintain. You attract the worst of society to destructive causes, and tryst with novelty, because you also live in fear of the cold, hard facts...

:black_eyed: bring it


hah! You guys are on the wrong page


----------



## GoGirl786

Hello lazy.


----------



## Scratch

...

sup? I got nothing.


----------



## shameless

Every time I see abstract INTP threads that they get so excited about I am thinking hmm this has already been touched on by every 15 year old stoner. Is this going somewhere? Nope its just an endless circle jerk. I see a pink floyd album and the dark side of the moon and lots of bright funny colors. Geez you guys are so conceptual.


----------



## sinaasappel

Those dang istp's going off on a tangent again about todays youth as if they weren't at one point youth!


----------



## Angina Jolie

I once heard a legend about an ENTP that finished explaining his idea..... I once heard....


----------



## sinaasappel

you've only once heard because your inclined to gossip, which is why noone tells you anything


----------



## GoGirl786

Oh,go back to inventing.
(Love your avatar by the way)


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Go back to loathing people and enjoying your loli anime, INTJ


----------



## Angina Jolie

Go back to the garage where you belong, male human ISTP


----------



## sinaasappel

GoGirl786 said:


> Oh,go back to inventing.
> (Love your avatar by the way)


Thanks, I love yours too!!!


----------



## smooooth

I will buy you an alarm clock tonight.


----------



## shameless

smooooth said:


> I will buy you an alarm clock tonight.


Do you guys feel powerful after handing out speeding tickets to us ISTPs or is it just that we are not following the rules in your handbook that most likely an NTP data analyst wrote up for you to enforce that we all adhere to? You know they just were finding technical profit margins in the system right, they dont really care if we speed, why do you go along with enforcing this? Is this because your jealous of our P function and we are laid back so you wanna get us whenever you can?


----------



## ChelC

Lol
As you said, we don't make the rules, just follow them. If we follow them, you should follow. Why? Because if you dont, your being disobedient ppl. Only criminals are disobedient to laws, so doesnt that mean you istps are simply criminals finding excuses to disobey the laws? o:
I think so. Also, No one would be jealous of your P. XD

from your average human being.


----------



## LostScrew

Mindlessly following rules and protocols and ignoring the actual problems and their roots that need solutions? May I ask how you guys ended up classified as Thinkers again? Because clearly you don't do enough of that.


----------



## BlackFandango

ChelC said:


> Lol
> As you said, we don't make the rules, just follow them. If we follow them, you should follow. Why? Because if you dont, your being disobedient ppl. Only criminals are disobedient to laws, so doesnt that mean you istps are simply criminals finding excuses to disobey the laws? o:
> I think so. Also, No one would be jealous of your P. XD
> 
> from your average human being.


Are there not legitimate reasons to disobey laws though? Rosa Parks was disobeying the law when she refused to give up her seat to a white man. Until the early 2000s, many gay people were disobeying the law by engaging in sexual activity. Sometimes, when the law is so offensive to human dignity, disobedience is the only recourse.


----------



## ChelC

Legitimate reasons are different. But speeding tickets... not a legitimate reason. You could of hurt someone. Including yourself. 
Legitimate reasons are based on like you said, when a law is out of proportion. Not like an infj would understand, your mystical beings. 

from your average human being.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> ISTPs always pretend not to like the affection, probably they don't want people to see their softer side because they're really awkward at showing it. It's cute in its own way.


You only wish that in your idealistic mind =P


----------



## MatchaBlizzard

ISTPs just need help being reminded of their feelings sometimes:


----------



## Bunny

MatchaBlizzard said:


> ISTPs just need help being reminded of their feelings sometimes:


So, you do get us after all, good for you INFP.









You get a gold star which I am sure you will keep forever.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard

Wytch said:


> So, you do get us after all, good for you INFP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get a gold star which I am sure you will keep forever.



Of course I'll keep it forever. I've already emotionally bonded with it.
I just have to put it somewhere where it will always be safe:
















Well, I may never find it again, but in the back of my mind I'll know I'll always have it.

I was so moved that I decided to get you something too. 
It's a sign to hang in the window when you're personally closed for the night:








I think it'll get across that subtle message that you want people to understand when you're done dealing with them for the day. =P


----------



## MatchaBlizzard

PerC is my personal choice of insomnia factory, but it's time for bed. I've got work in just over four hours. Goodnight, @Wytch, it's been a pleasure. Sleep well yourself, if you do that.


----------



## sinaasappel

Aaaarg infX's trying to give us the feels and failing miserably
Time to go search for a pic of them crying


----------



## BlackFandango

@[email protected] said:


> Aaaarg infX's trying to give us the feels and failing miserably
> Time to go search for a pic of them crying


Oh yeah? Well...


----------



## sinaasappel

What infj really make people feel like


----------



## BlackFandango

@[email protected] said:


> What infj really make people feel like
> View attachment 370130


----------



## TimeWillTell

BlackFandango said:


>







:kitteh:


----------



## Hiraeth

Is this the flirting thread or something? I don't know, but it looks like love is all around.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Hiraeth said:


> Is this the flirting thread or something? I don't know, but it looks like love is all around.


Here we go! As announced, INFJs try to take control of the emotional flow to better manipulate.

TAAAAKE ME!!! :dry:


----------



## Hiraeth

WikiRevolution said:


> Here we go! As announced, INFJs try to take control of the emotional flow to better manipulate.
> 
> TAAAAKE ME!!! :dry:


----------



## Angina Jolie

As always... Infjs don't follow and can't follow... And they don't even know it!


----------



## Bunny

I'm surprised INFPs even like this thread. Shouldn't they want us all the hold hands and read a fairy-tale? 
Or perhaps break into song-


----------



## nichya

Wytch said:


> I'm surprised INFPs even like this thread. Shouldn't they want us all the hold hands and read a fairy-tale?
> Or perhaps break into song-


Nah, watching ISTPs worrying about our Fi health is more fun


----------



## MatchaBlizzard

You're right. I think we should take turns. Let's do something more your speed, ISTP.










Fuck yeah! I can get into that too. 
But later we do get to drink cocoa and write each other heartfelt haiku. Promise?


----------



## Bunny

nichya said:


> Nah, watching ISTPs worrying about our Fi health is more fun


On behalf of the ISTPs











MatchaBlizzard said:


> But later we do get to drink cocoa and write each other heartfelt haiku. Promise?


Awesome yes more action 
Only if we drink cocoa and write haikus while skydiving or racing cars.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard

Wytch said:


> On behalf of the ISTPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome yes more action
> *Only if we drink cocoa and write haikus while skydiving or racing cars.*


That's a deal! \(^o^)/


























A haiku:

I ride for freedom,
Who killed the world? Those who enslave.
We, we are not things!


















Another haiku:

It's now time for peace
Our babies won't be warlords.
Ride on with me friend.


----------



## Bunny

Oh INFP you went too far as usual.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard

Wytch said:


> Oh INFP you went too far as usual.













Thanks.


----------



## Bunny

Hey look it's another INFP maybe you two can have story-time now.









and you'll have to excuse me while I go gag.


----------



## Hiraeth

Shameless Nation said:


> As always... Infjs don't follow and can't follow... And they don't even know it!


As always, INFJs don't follow because they see no point in posting meaningless, useless words again and again. I made two posts in this thread and it was enough. Actually I was just interested in the first one, but the ENTP guy really needed to know how much I value his criticism, so the second came.

Now I'll leave you, INFPs, have fun.


----------



## Bunny

Hiraeth said:


> As always, INFJs don't follow because they see no point in posting meaningless, useless words again and again. I made two posts in this thread and it was enough. Actually I was just interested in the first one, but the ENTP guy really needed to know how much I value his criticism, so the second came.
> 
> Now I'll leave you, INFPs, have fun.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


>


What an ISTP thinks they're like:









What they're really like:









(BTW, watch that second one while listening to _any_ music–it's glorious!)


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

INFJ, stop. Go to your room and come back when you're ready to stop judging


----------



## MatchaBlizzard

INFJdom is like a swirled ice cream flavor where one side is the most amazing flavor you've ever had in your life and the other side is literally horseshit. That's a black and white you've gotta be careful with. How do you guys get Jesus, Gandhi, & Nelson Mandela and also Stalin, Hitler, and Pol Pot? You guys polarize like magnets! (Hadn't slammed the INFj's yet =P ).


----------



## Sava Saevus

Sometimes being in your own head is a blessing, we do not have to listen to you spout ideas of world peace and what not all the time.



BlackFandango said:


> What an ISTP thinks they're like:
> 
> What they're really like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (BTW, watch that second one while listening to _any_ music–it's glorious!)


I did not listen to any music while watching it, but Rick Astley's: _Never Going to Give You Up_ comes to mind.


----------



## Jippa Jonken

Too nice, too precious, too slow. You're ENTP's that lack the guts to embrace the awkward.

(have me as ENTP)


----------



## BlackFandango

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> Sometimes being in your own head is a blessing, we do not have to listen to you spout ideas of world peace and what not all the time.


Zzzzzzzzz... What? Oh I'm sorry, I must have fallen asleep while you were talking.


----------



## BlackFandango

Jippa Jonken said:


> (have me as ENTP)


I think every INFJ has heard that before.


----------



## Bunny

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> Sometimes being in your own head is a blessing, we do not have to listen to you spout ideas of world peace and what not all the time.
> I did not listen to any music while watching it, but Rick Astley's: _Never Going to Give You Up_ comes to mind.


I take what they say with a grain of salt (they're loopy you know) and an ISTP _might_ dance to some music while alone on top of a mountain.
I take it as the ISTP just climbed that mountain and they were listening to something hard-core.



BlackFandango said:


> Zzzzzzzzz... What? Oh I'm sorry, I must have fallen asleep while you were talking.


He was talking logic but it's okay I know you don't understand that INFJ.
You may continue imagining yourself as a wizard now


----------



## Jippa Jonken

BlackFandango said:


> I think every INFJ has heard that before.


Are you referring to [something something dating something something type compatibility]? If so: Haha, i see what it is you're referring to!

Me, i'd guess a very large portion of INFJ's aren't acquainted with typology. Or could it be some kind of instinctive typological masquerading you're talking bout? As in that "have me as ENTP" could be translated to some dude performng all manner of silly witty tricks and charming gestures to lure the mysterious "wise" (narcissistic) woman, in hopes of appealing to her natural affinity for the awesome kind of man? (and vice versa perhaps)


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> You may continue imagining yourself as a wizard now


----------



## Angina Jolie

Hiraeth said:


> As always, INFJs don't follow because they see no point in posting meaningless, useless words again and again. I made two posts in this thread and it was enough. Actually I was just interested in the first one, but the ENTP guy really needed to know how much I value his criticism, so the second came.
> 
> Now I'll leave you, INFPs, have fun.


Jeez....

Ok


----------



## sinaasappel

Shameless Nation said:


> Jeez....
> 
> Ok


Its okay just get some tissues and chick flicks it'll be just fine for you

And infjs can't follow this thread because they don't understand anything other than a hug


----------



## WhoIsJake

@@[email protected]

Yo ENTP, debating is pointless and hardly ever sees results. Also stop focusing on minor details. 

And get shit done :wink:


----------



## sinaasappel

WhoIsJake said:


> @@[email protected]
> 
> Yo ENTP, debating is pointless and hardly ever sees results. Also stop focusing on minor details.
> 
> And get shit done :wink:


:laughing:As soon as you find a social life:kitteh:


----------



## Pillars of Creation

You INTJ, you will never change your mind in anything, whatever my arguments will be, won't you? You are so set in your ways.


----------



## WhoIsJake

Teaming up me on eh?



Pillars of Creation said:


> You INTJ, you will never change your mind in anything, whatever my arguments will be, won't you? You are so set in your ways.


We can be stubborn, but at least we don't have a problem convincing ourselves, unlike a certain type.... *cough* INTP *cough* your poor frustrated madness roud:



@[email protected] said:


> :laughing:As soon as you find a social life:kitteh:


The social life usually finds me, Ms. ADHD, oops I meant Ms. ENTP. Sometimes a singular focus can do some good :tongue:


----------



## sinaasappel

WhoIsJake said:


> Teaming up me on eh?
> 
> 
> 
> We can be stubborn, but at least we don't have a problem convincing ourselves, unlike a certain type.... *cough* INTP *cough* your poor frustrated madness roud:
> 
> 
> 
> The social life usually finds me, Ms. ADHD, oops I meant Ms. ENTP. Sometimes a singular focus can do some good :tongue:


 Is that an intj making a mistake damn! And I though you were sure about yourself


----------



## Bunny

What INTJs do all day alone.









Of course ENTPs cannot be without dozens of people around them.


----------



## sinaasappel

Wytch said:


> What INTJs do all day alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course ENTPs cannot be without dozens of people around them.


Hey istp my cable isn't working come fix it:tongue:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

@@[email protected] 

Hey, ENTP, what's _thiiiiis_? *squeaks toy*

Look; shinyyy! What is it? What is it, boy? You want to get it? You wanna get it? Go on!! Get it! Ready?

*fake throw*


----------



## sinaasappel

:hampster: dammit intj's and their fake shiny toys


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Awww. I'm sorry 

You wanna go walkies?

:tongue:


----------



## Bunny

@[email protected] said:


> Hey istp my cable isn't working come fix it


I would be offended but I would fix it 



Occams Chainsaw said:


> Awww. I'm sorry
> 
> You wanna go walkies?
> 
> :tongue:


Hey look INTJ it's a puzzle! *points* It's a math puzzle that no one has ever been able to solve. Go fetch now and be a good little INTJ *pats*

He won't be back for a while.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Wytch said:


> Hey look INTJ it's a puzzle! *points* It's a math puzzle that no one has ever been able to solve. Go fetch now and be a good little INTJ *pats*
> 
> He won't be back for a while.


There is no puzzle, is there?


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> There is no puzzle, is there?


It's there I promise it's just invisible but you're such a genius I am sure you can find it


----------



## GoGirl786

Don't you have a car to fix?


----------



## sinaasappel

Have you caught up on all of your animes:tongue:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Did you take your Adderall today?


----------



## TimeWillTell

Ninja'd : Nothing better to do than annoying strangers?

INTJ first time you arrive before me, congratz


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Coming early is somewhat of a common problem for you, eh?


----------



## sinaasappel

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Coming early is somewhat of a common problem for you, eh?


lateness seems to be a problem for you as well,.................................... oh wait you're the one who arrives on time but nobody notices, so that being said, who were you again?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

@[email protected] said:


> lateness seems to be a problem for you as well,.................................... oh wait you're the one who arrives on time but nobody notices, so that being said, who were you again?


Your ENTP attention span (or lack thereof) seems to be playing up again so I'll tell you once more. 

The city isn't what it used to be. It all happened so fast. Everything went to crap. It's like... everyone's sense of morals just... disappeared. Bad economy made things worse. The jobs started drying up. Then the stores had to shut down. Then a black man was elected President. He was supposed to change things. He didn't. As more and more people turned to crime and violence the town becomes gripped in fear. Dark times. The city needs protection. There is an animal that lives by night, searches the trashcans and cleans out the garbage. To clean out the trashcan of society I've chosen to become more than a man. I'm the hero this town needs. I am... the ****! 


* *


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Your ENTP attention span (or lack thereof) seems to be playing up again so I'll tell you once more.
> 
> The city isn't what it used to be. It all happened so fast. Everything went to crap. It's like... everyone's sense of morals just... disappeared. Bad economy made things worse. The jobs started drying up. Then the stores had to shut down. Then a black man was elected President. He was supposed to change things. He didn't. As more and more people turned to crime and violence the town becomes gripped in fear. Dark times. The city needs protection. There is an animal that lives by night, searches the trashcans and cleans out the garbage. To clean out the trashcan of society I've chosen to become more than a man. I'm the hero this town needs. I am... the ****!
> 
> 
> * *


Why don't you let an ISTP take over, everyone knows we're the true superhero badasses


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Oh you're out of jail? Is that poor guy you beat up out of the ICU?


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

ENTP, why do you guys not have your lives together?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Define "life" and "together". And get me a pepsi while you're at it.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Jordan J said:


> So easily manipulated.
> 
> Hey INFP! Come here! I have a super special job only someone as deep and complex as you will be able to handle.


And ENTJs aren't? Lol.

"Hey, Mr Boss Man, that idea you just came up with all on your own without any prompting whatsoever is fantastic! Lets do it right away! Wow; Ingenious. I'm so excited to be working with you. I feel like I have so much to learn! Thank you for this opportunity to see you work, Sir. I won't let you down!"


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> And ENTJs aren't? Lol.
> 
> "Hey, Mr Boss Man, that idea you just came up with all on your own without any prompting whatsoever is fantastic! Lets do it right away! Wow; Ingenious. I'm so excited to be working with you. I feel like I have so much to learn! Thank you for this opportunity to see you work, Sir. I won't let you down!"


Is this an insult or a compliment? Hmm.

and why is it all you INTJs just love Dorian Grey? I mean he was a murderer you know.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Poe's law.


----------



## nichya

Jordan J said:


> Whom do you suppose I envy? The awkward, single, geeky, basement-dwelling, never-accomplish-anything, never-live-life INTJs? Sure.
> 
> The saddest part about this is that someone (Nichya) gave it a thumbs up. *Adds to hit list.* Oh well, INFPs are easy to dispose of anyway. So easily manipulated.
> 
> Hey INFP! Come here! I have a super special job only someone as deep and complex as you will be able to handle.










Kidding. ENTJs, you and I both know you have zero influence on us and we are the only type to bring you down on your knees by poking that Fi. Also you would be terrified to watch Te inferior in action.


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Poe's law.


That could be said about any fictional character.



and INFP did you get your daily hugs in yet today?


----------



## Jordan J

Occams Chainsaw said:


> And ENTJs aren't? Lol.
> 
> "Hey, Mr Boss Man, that idea you just came up with all on your own without any prompting whatsoever is fantastic! Lets do it right away! Wow; Ingenious. I'm so excited to be working with you. I feel like I have so much to learn! Thank you for this opportunity to see you work, Sir. I won't let you down!"


The difference between manipulating an ENTJ and manipulating an INFP is this: an ENTJ won't ever trust you enough that we become exploitable. But I tire of this banter.

ISTP, what time zone are you in? I thought you were supposed to be drunk this time of day.


----------



## mila_luna

pippylongstocking said:


> Why do you always have to pretend that everything you do is perfect? What do you think is going to happen if you could just admit any 'flaws' in anything you ever do or anything associated with you? The whole world won't come crashing down. It's called a normal conversation and it's usually how people make friends. Not every situation is a business meeting or something, you know.
> 
> (I have specific ENTJ's in mind. Genuine question as well as criticism.)


Ironically,I'm an INTP, but as someone with social anxiety this post kinda spoke to me. I'm sure how I read it is not how you meant it tho.


----------



## Bunny

Jordan J said:


> The difference between manipulating an ENTJ and manipulating an INFP is this: an ENTJ won't ever trust you enough that we become exploitable. But I tire of this banter.
> 
> ISTP, what time zone are you in? I thought you were supposed to be drunk this time of day.


East =P

Nah, we can type like pros when we drink any way.

Aren't you suppose to be working right now ENTJ? Oh wait, you're always working.


----------



## Bunny

It's okay INTP we all know you barely leave your house. So, it may be difficult to understand such things.


----------



## Jordan J

Don't be too hard on the INTP, talking to people online is a big step for him!

I'm just curious: what are female ISTPs good at? I know the men work on cars (when they're not drunk). But what do you do (other than being an angry witch [and drinking])?


----------



## Bunny

Jordan J said:


> Don't be too hard on the INTP, talking to people online is a big step for him!
> 
> I'm just curious: what are female ISTPs good at? I know the men work on cars (when they're not drunk). But what do you do (other than being an angry witch [and drinking])?


Hah, good point. I'll try to be more sensitive.

Female ISTPs can do anything the male ISTPs can do 

Of course you wouldn't get that, I mean do you even drive your own car?


----------



## kevinlolwut

Damn you xSTx dream killers.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard

Woah. ENFP, calm your shit down... the hell down. For real. You can't actually kill a dream, because dreams are ephemeral. It's going to be okay. STs don't have supernatural dream killing powers. As usual, you've taken some crazy idea that an INFP would keep inside their crazy head (...or write into a fantasy novel) and spouted it out for public approval.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

INFP, stop wallowing in your misery and start doing things IRL.


----------



## BlackFandango

November said:


> INFP, stop wallowing in your misery and start doing things IRL.


Why don't you try doing something that isn't a cover for wallowing in your misery, ISFP?


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

that wasn't an insult, infj. now go. go organize your books or something


----------



## BlackFandango

November said:


> that wasn't an insult, infj. now go. go organize your books or something


Criticism needn't be insulting. Of course, ISFPs don't know the difference–say one negative thing about them and be prepared to call the wambulance to treat their severe case of butthurt.


----------



## Bunny

An INFJ guy


----------



## Parrot

November said:


> that wasn't an insult, infj. now go. go organize your books or something


How in the hell are you an ISFP now? I guess you just had to be undecisive


----------



## Bunny

Drunk Parrot said:


> How in the hell are you an ISFP now? I guess you just had to be undecisive


I wondered that too...

You know "Drunk Parrot" works for an ENTP nicely (;


----------



## Parrot

Wytch said:


> I wondered that too...
> 
> You know "Drunk Parrot" works for an ENTP nicely (;


Why thank you. No criticism for you today.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

because I finally sat down and learned the cognitive functions, yo. unlike some people on here, I got annoyed with the tests being inconsistent


----------



## sinaasappel

So you got annoyed with being multi-dimensional ?????


----------



## Parrot

November said:


> because I finally sat down and learned the cognitive functions, yo. unlike some people on here, *I got annoyed with the tests being inconsistent*


That's definitely a statement that an Fi user would use, not a Ti user. Huzzah, that was sarcasm. Yeah, have emotions is not the same as having dominant feeling judgment.


----------



## Bunny

Every MBTI test I have ever taken has given me ISTP. Is that a good thing? I think so. Of course I've researched it outside of tests but I still find it interesting that I always get ISTP.

ENTP, it's not exactly an insult but it is quite amusing.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

@Wytch 
It could mean one of two things:
-You have a very stable mood;
-Your answers are based on what you 'think' you are and so even in fluctuations of personality you answer the same.

People generally identify with traits they desire, respect and admire, rather than admit to faults or areas they feel vulnerable in. This is why we see so many Enneagram Type-3s misidentify as other types; The image of a narcissistic, ego-driven, insecure, shallow person is not something many people feel the capacity or desire to embrace, instead preferring the strong, powerful aura of an 8, the individualistic, authentic image of the 4, or the cerebral, brilliant nature of a 5.

It's important that you answer with what you've noticed you do in the past, following your patterns of behavior honestly, rather than answering as an idealized version of yourself, since by that nature you are not being true to your character and will mistype. Nonetheless, the cognitive functions really are the best. The tests are like splashing your face with a little water and although sometimes researching functions can feel like water-boarding or drinking from a fire hose, it's still your best bet to make sure you're identifying with something that reflects you rather than a romanticized perception. 

That said, I am quite sure you're ISTP.


----------



## sinaasappel

Dang intjs and their great conclusions:crying:


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> @Wytch
> It could mean one of two things:
> -You have a very stable mood;
> -Your answers are based on what you 'think' you are and so even in fluctuations of personality you answer the same.
> 
> People generally identify with traits they desire, respect and admire, rather than admit to faults or areas they feel vulnerable in. This is why we see so many Enneagram Type-3s misidentify as other types; The image of a narcissistic, ego-driven, insecure, shallow person is not something many people feel the capacity or desire to embrace, instead preferring the strong, powerful aura of an 8, the individualistic, authentic image of the 4, or the cerebral, brilliant nature of a 5.
> 
> It's important that you answer with what you've noticed you do in the past, following your patterns of behavior honestly, rather than answering as an idealized version of yourself, since by that nature you are not being true to your character and will mistype. Nonetheless, the cognitive functions really are the best. The tests are like splashing your face with a little water and although sometimes researching functions can feel like water-boarding or drinking from a fire hose, it's still your best bet to make sure you're identifying with something that reflects you rather than a romanticized perception.
> 
> That said, I am quite sure you're ISTP.


Oh, I very much make sure I answer as honestly as I can and I am aware of my faults.
I answered most of the tests before I knew much about ISTPs. I got curious and took a couple more and _after_ that I started studying ISTPs and all the other types.
Partly, because I was (again) curious to see if I would type as anything else.
Being on this forum has helped me too, I like to read about other ISTPs and how they function.
I see many similarities with them which also emphasizes (for me) that I am most likely an ISTP.

Oh & Thank you for saying you agree with me being an ISTP, even if it is not a compliment, I will take it as such.

If I got a 3, I'd be okay with that  I have only taken two Enneagram tests though and I did not get a 3.
I need to study them more to know what exactly I am and take some more tests too to help me along.

... 

This is getting so off topic but I tend to start talking more around INTJs -_- it's not right.
*zips lips*


----------



## Bunny

Another fun ENTP gif


----------



## Roman Empire

@Wytch



> *zips lips*


I was getting a weird boner, when I read it as: "*Unzips pants*"


----------



## Bunny

apa said:


> @Wytch
> 
> 
> 
> I was getting a weird boner, when I read it as: "*Unzips pants*"


I'd take that as a compliment (of sorts) but you ENFPs get a boner from everything


----------



## Roman Empire

Wytch said:


> I'd take that as a compliment (of sorts) but you ENFPs get a boner from everything


I was reading this Screenshot by Lightshot

and I was going to call you insensitive piece of crap. But then I realized I was the one sounding insensitive.


----------



## Bunny

apa said:


> I was reading this Screenshot by Lightshot
> 
> and I was going to call you insensitive piece of crap. But then I realized I was the one sounding insensitive.


This is the Criticize the personality type above you! thread, I find it fun to joke around.

Nothing should be take seriously.

Any way, I didn't find it insensitive, I don't really get offended very much at all.


----------



## Roman Empire

Wytch said:


> This is the Criticize the personality type above you! thread, I find it fun to joke around.
> 
> Nothing should be take seriously.
> 
> Any way, I didn't find it insensitive, I don't really get offended very much at all.


Okay, listen up you little ISTP shit, shit is about to go down here, I hope you are fucking ready for this gal. I'm going to destroy your fucking world right now, right here!










Look me in the eyes bitch, our relationship is broken, and I don't think you god damn ISTP "the mechanic" got the tools to fix this shit. DO YOU?! DO YOU?!?!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

The licks, even through his growl and sharp, predator teeth say it all. Put the boner away, ENFP. We don't want N-S contamination and we all know where this is headed.


----------



## Bunny

I'm just going to answer with a few gifs here @apa
Hahahaha oh ENFPs....


----------



## Roman Empire

Occams Chainsaw said:


> The licks, even through his growl and sharp, predator teeth say it all. Put the boner away, ENFP. We don't want N-S contamination and we all know where this is headed.


You're right. I'm going to pack up my junk and leave. 










You please criticize ISTP's now.


----------



## BlackFandango

apa said:


> You're right. I'm going to pack up my junk and leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You please criticize ISTP's now.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse

You guys make my mind games look cute.


----------



## Sava Saevus

BlackFandango said:


> View attachment 371906


----------



## sinaasappel

One piece profile pic on point


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

**


----------



## Bunny

ESTJ =


----------



## Jordan J

The ISTP probably didn't even notice the pun...


----------



## Roman Empire

Jordan J said:


> The ISTP probably didn't even notice the pun...


ENTJ's doesn't even notice other people. Arrogant pricks.

Here is a gif of how ENTJ's think they look, transitioning into what the really look like for the rest of us.


----------



## nichya

apa said:


> ENTJ's doesn't even notice other people. Arrogant pricks.
> 
> Here is a gif of how ENTJ's think they look, transitioning into what the really look like for the rest of us.


like your attention span is long enough to follow that gif ENFP


----------



## BlackFandango

nichya said:


> like your attention span is long enough to follow that gif ENFP


You know INFP, I saw this movie I think you'd like. You'd probably find it really romantic as it shows your ideal relationship. It's called _Whiplash_!


----------



## Bunny

I bet INFJs have watched every episode of My Little Pony.


----------



## Parrot

All sex offenders are ISTPs.


----------



## Bunny

Drunk Parrot said:


> All sex offenders are ISTPs.


We're good at not getting caught though (;


ENTPs think they can do everything and maybe they could if they didn't procrastinate so much and get distracted so easily.


----------



## Parrot

Wytch said:


> We're good at not getting caught though (;
> 
> 
> ENTPs think they can do everything and maybe they could if they didn't procrastinate so much and get distracted so easily.


Contrast that with ISTPs, who should stick to working with tools, despite being one, as well.


----------



## Bunny

Drunk Parrot said:


> Contrast that with ISTPs, who should stick to working with tools, despite being one, as well.


ENTPs probably just wish we did stick to tools because we are so skilled at so many things and actually follow through on them 

Although I do admire the ENTPs' deluded confidence.









As for being tools ourselves, we're only tools to those we do not like.
Granted that this applies to most of the population.


----------



## Parrot

(I'm just making fun of you because it's the rules. I secretly like ISTPs)

ISTPs are the true definition of a thinker who can spend all day thinking about nothing. The only thoughts might be "Burger King sounds good" "Yep" and "Time for porn."


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> I bet INFJs have watched every episode of My Little Pony.


I've actually seen a couple of episodes with my nine-year-old niece. It struck me as an okay show for that age-group, but I have no idea why anyone with hair below the neck would watch it for themselves, as unlike a lot of kid's shows out there, there was nothing I found that appealed to me as an adult. And I wouldn't be ashamed to admit if there were; I appreciate the satire of shows like _The Powerpuff Girls_ and _Johnny Bravo_ much more now than I did when I was younger. Also, as an adult, I've seen every episode of shows like the 2003 _Teen Titans_, _Avatar: The Last Airbender_/_The Legend of Korra_, _Gargoyles_, and _Daria_, and I thoroughly enjoyed them.

Point is, ISTP, you've lost your bet.


----------



## Bunny

Drunk Parrot said:


> (I'm just making fun of you because it's the rules. I secretly like ISTPs)
> 
> ISTPs are the true definition of a thinker who can spend all day thinking about nothing. The only thoughts might be "Burger King sounds good" "Yep" and "Time for porn."


I wasn't offended just being a bit of a stereotypical ISTP know-it-all  all in good fun.

Hey... how did you know that's what I've been thinking about? :shocked: of course ENTPs star in pornos right? 



BlackFandango said:


> Point is, ISTP, you've lost your bet.


INFJ that was quite a long explanation as to why you do not like MLP.
Denial maybe?


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> INFJ that was quite a long explanation as to why you do not like MLP.
> Denial maybe?


Actually, for an INFJ, that was quite brief. I would admit if I did, but I don't.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Actually, for an INFJ, that was quite brief. I would admit if I did, but I don't.


Okay but I was only kidding too 

*pat pat* didn't mean to hurt your feelings I know how you all get.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> *pat pat* didn't mean to hurt your feelings I know how you all get.


Kid's shows are serious business.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Kid's shows are serious business.


Right.
Let's get our serious faces on then.









I kid


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> Right.
> Let's get our serious faces on then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid


You seemed to have that gif ready, you sure you're not projecting?


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


> ISTPs. Always socialzing with the misfits. Or people who like being stalked. Or just weirdos. Like we do. Fuck.


I'll quote Catwoman from Tim Burton's Batman.
"It's the so-called "normal" guys who always let you down. Sickos never scare me. Least they're committed."

^ lol :tongue:



Oh & The Secretary > 50 Shades, any day.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I feel it's prudent to note at this point that I watched neither Twilight or 50 shades, nor did I read the books; My knowledge comes from other people blabbering on about it all. 
(That's my story and I'm sticking to it!) :laughing:

Maybe I should make an insult to the type above for watching *both* :shocked: but I think I might insult all women in the process and we all know what happens when we do that


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I feel it's prudent to note at this point that I watched neither Twilight or 50 shades, nor did I read the books; My knowledge comes from other people blabbering on about it all.
> (That's my story and I'm sticking to it!) :laughing:
> 
> Maybe I should make an insult to the type above for watching it but I think I might insult all women in the process and we all know what happens when we do that


I never read the books and I only saw Twilight because so many people talked about it -_- I regret it.
I have never even seen or read 50 shades.

I only know of them mostly by the same way you do.

I'm not a fan what-so-ever but I do like the movie The Secretary.

You would only insult me in thinking I liked such films


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

@Wytch, tell me what it's about in an intuitive-friendly way.


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> @Wytch, tell me what it's about in an intuitive-friendly way.



The Secretary?

A quiet girl is looking for a job and applies to be a lawyer's secretary.
The lawyer is quiet as well, he seems to approve of her though and hires her.
He has some unique "preferences" that she finds out about.
He's afraid she'll find him immoral for it but she's more intrigued than anything.
He gives in and let's her in and they both explore these likes together.
Mostly during office hours.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Wytch said:


> The Secretary?
> 
> A quiet girl is looking for a job and applies to be a lawyer's secretary.
> The lawyer is quiet as well, he seems to approve of her though and hires her.
> He has some unique "preferences" that she finds out about.
> He's afraid she'll find him immoral for it but she's more intrigued than anything.
> He gives in and let's her in and they both explore these likes together.
> Mostly during office hours.


It's always the guy in a position of power desiring the helpless, often plain girl and wanting to do things she probably shouldn't.

Office-hour sex is hot.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I feel it's prudent to note at this point that I watched neither Twilight or 50 shades, nor did I read the books; My knowledge comes from other people blabbering on about it all.
> (That's my story and I'm sticking to it!) :laughing:
> 
> Maybe I should make an insult to the type above for watching it but I think I might insult all women in the process and we all know what happens when we do that


I actually have seen the first three _Twilight_ movies and honestly the worst thing about them (which is a competitive race) was how the bland characters and scant story add up to a criminally _BORING_ experience in watching them! They weren't the worst movies ever made, though. I liked mustache-dad, he was cool, and Ashley Greene was hot.


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> It's always the guy in a position of power desiring the helpless, often plain girl.
> 
> Office-hour sex is hot.


It does seem that way although is the power in the position or in the one who allows them to have that power over them?

I agree, very hot.


----------



## sinaasappel

Intjs are the least intuitive friendly type I've seen.
If it doesn't fit in your framework you shut it down immediately


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> I actually have seen the first three _Twilight_ movies and honestly the worst thing about them (which is a competitive race) was how the bland characters and scant story add up to a criminally _BORING_ experience in watching them! They weren't the worst movies ever made, though. I liked mustache-dad, he was cool, and Ashley Greene was hot.


Isn't that the feel they are going for? Character development was not a priority since the whole narrative is supposed to be set up in a way that allows the reader and/or viewer to put themselves, their infatuated (and often juvenile) ideas of love with a mystery man in place of (lack of) characters.

On a more somber note, I refuse to watch them because the same person told me in the same sitting that 1) 'he has no personality' 2) 'he reminds me of you'. If I were to to watch it and see similarities then I don't think I'd like it. Fortunately, it's rated as pretty bad cinema so I can excuse myself from that!


----------



## Bunny

I'd also like to state that I like The Secretary because the acting and story is way better than what I assume 50 shades is :laughing:

I am not some naive girl.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Said every naive girl ever.


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Said every naive girl ever.


Cute but you don't know me very well


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Said every girl ever.


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Said every girl ever.


Oh, you're so right.

Wait, no, you're not.

I know myself better than most.

I used to be more that way but things change.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Isn't that the feel they are going for? Character development was not a priority since the whole narrative is supposed to be set up in a way that allows the reader and/or viewer to put themselves, their infatuated (and often juvenile) ideas of love with a mystery man in place of (lack of) characters.
> 
> On a more somber note, I refuse to watch them because the same person told me in the same sitting that 1) 'he has no personality' 2) 'he reminds me of you'. If I were to to watch it and see similarities then I don't think I'd like it. Fortunately, it's rated as pretty bad cinema so I can excuse myself from that!


Yeah, that's a theory in writing that I find pretty wrongheaded. I think well-rounded, fleshed-out characters are easier to identify with than bland ciphers. It's the reason people still read and identify with Elizabeth Bennett from _Pride and Prejudice_ or the titular _Jane Eyre_ long after their original publication, and will continue to do so long after _Twilight_ has faded into a footnote.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> Yeah, that's a theory in writing that I find pretty wrongheaded. I think well-rounded, fleshed-out characters are easier to identify with than bland ciphers. It's the reason people still read and identify with Elizabeth Bennett from _Pride and Prejudice_ or the titular _Jane Eyre_ long after their original publication, and will continue to do so long after _Twilight_ has faded into a footnote.


Maybe it's lazy. I don't know. I do find lack of characterization boring, though, especially when they force them into archetypes and then don't develop those archetypes. 

But, hey, she got rich. Maybe a literary masterpiece wasn't her goal!


----------



## Bunny

I'm not going to divulge my entire self on a public forum 

Huzzah.

Now I'm bored.


----------



## sinaasappel

Wytch said:


> Yeah, I saw what you wrote before.
> 
> Not impressed and I'm not going to divulge my entire self on a public forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm bored.


You're boredom threshold is worse than an entp's


----------



## Bunny

@[email protected] said:


> You're boredom threshold is worse than an entp's


Just in certain circumstances.


Although I agree both of our types enjoy change now n' then.
I mean, even introverts have to go out sometimes lol.


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Sure. My point is just that you wouldn't like it if somebody went through your trash just to see what you'd been doing that week. Even if there's nothing private in there, it's still a breach of a sense of privacy. There's nothing I could do to stop them nor would I reasonably use preventative measures. For somebody to do it would just make me feel uneasy about them.
> 
> I think it's about willing disclosure. If I want somebody to know something, I'll tell them. Going through the trash or old posts or texts just seems to violate some principle of decency, even if it's not illegal or wrong to take that information. Am I making sense? Maybe I'm just funny about people prying.


It makes sense to me lol.

Like I was saying I try my hardest to respect others' privacy because I am protective of my privacy as well.
I see people reveal a lot of stuff on here that I never would on a public forum like this.

I'm the same way if I want them to know something I simply tell them.
I do not reveal a lot of myself to many people.
If I do, it means I trust you.

Even in irl I am like this, I do not even look in other people's medicine cabinets lol.

I obviously wouldn't want someone going through my trash either.


----------



## Kynx

I've read all your posts. 
Especially intjs


----------



## Bunny

Everyone on this entire thread?

Or just me and all of the INTJs? 

Either way you are an INFP.
Therefore I suppose it makes you feel more in-tune with our "spirits" or whatever you would call it.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

you are an ISTP, your spirit is all bottled up.

(pick either esfp or enfp to criticise my type)


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> *Derailing a thread to talk about kinky sex and stalking. Nice. Sometimes I forget I'm not on the entp forum* :laughing:


Is this thread even capable of being derailed anymore? It just seems to jump from one rail to another like a skateboarder.


----------



## Bunny

That's what makes this thread so interesting and fun.

Partly due to some of the company as well.


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> you are an ISTP, your spirit is all bottled up.
> 
> (pick either esfp or enfp to criticise my type)


Your spirit ought to be bottled up, ExFP.



Wytch said:


> That's what makes this thread so interesting and fun.
> 
> Partly due to some of the company as well.


I'll be presumptuous, and take that as a complement.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> I'll be presumptuous, and take that as a complement.


That is presumptuous but nah you're cool :cooler: not as cool as some others but still cool 





and I like my spirit bottled up thank you.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> That is presumptuous but nah you're cool :cooler: not as cool as some others but still cool
> 
> and I like my spirit bottled up thank you.


it ages better that way, eh?


----------



## Bunny

Of course.

I must warn you as a potential ENFP, you must stay at least 20 feet away from me.
I really don't want to get pink glitter dust all over me.


----------



## BlackFandango

(Ignore me)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Your spirit ought to be bottled up, ExFP.


Ha! Well, INFJs have a long history spirit-bottling.


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Ha! Well, INFJs have a long history spirit-bottling.


Yes, but we're very good at bringing it out of other people. You'll wanna fetch a towel.


----------



## Bunny

INFJs bringing out the awkward in everyone.


----------



## Kynx

Wytch said:


> Everyone on this entire thread?
> 
> Or just me and all of the INTJs?
> 
> Either way you are an INFP.
> Therefore I suppose it makes you feel more in-tune with our "spirits" or whatever you would call it.


Lol, ok. I actually haven't read any of them. 
I just wondered what the reaction would be if I said I had.


----------



## Bunny

Neverontime said:


> Lol, ok. I actually haven't read any of them.
> I just wondered what the reaction would be if I said I had.


I know.

You gave it a good try on the joke.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Well, so I checked and all the top contributors to this thread are ISTPs... Lol guys, got inferiority complex?...


----------



## Kynx

Wytch said:


> I know.
> 
> You gave it a good try on the joke.


I do read through some peoples posts though, for various reasons. 
I don't go through medicine cabinets or trash, lol. 
Although, I do climb trees if it helps me see in through windows.....


----------



## Bunny

WikiRevolution said:


> Well, so I checked and all the top contributors to this thread are ISTPs... Lol guys, got inferiority complex?...


If we did I don't think we'd be on this thread, kind of the opposite really.
ISTPs just like being able to freely insult people and be sarcastic.

Next time try an read up on something before you insult it.
Oh wait... you're an ENFP, never mind.




Neverontim said:


> I do read through some peoples posts though, for various reasons.
> I don't go through medicine cabinets or trash, lol.
> Although, I do climb trees if it helps me see in through windows.....


You should try a tree-house.


----------



## Kynx

Wytch said:


> You should try a tree-house.


I've heard peeping into tree-houses gets grownups arrested :dry:

I'll see if I can get an entp to do it.


----------



## Bunny

Neverontime said:


> I've heard peeping into tree-houses gets grownups arrested :dry:
> 
> I'll see if I can get an entp to do it.


Hah.
An ENTP would just do about anything if you challenged them.

Tree-houses are better for looking into windows (and I know you were joking) but I digress.


I've been on here too much today.

Good luck with your cloud watching INFP, I'm sure it'll be euphoric for you.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> I've heard peeping into tree-houses gets grownups arrested :dry:
> 
> I'll see if I can get an entp to do it.


an ENTP would climb the tree, present a fake search warrant and accuse the tree-house dwellers of both violation of privacy and espionage! :laughing: an istp, on the other hand might just sniper-shoot the bastards, and take control of the house.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Fluffy is strange.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Fluffy is strange.


Daleks!!  Get out of your e-6 bushes, come be strange with me!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Enfp, oh look, rainbow! What if there really is gold at the end of it? Better go see, off you go now!

Bah. Y'all (infp and istp I'm looking at you) are delusional if you think you can manipulate me into anything... If I do it it's because I want to! 

So where's that treehouse?


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Enfp, oh look, rainbow! What if there really is gold at the end of it? Better go see, off you go now!
> 
> Bah. Y'all (infp and istp I'm looking at you) are delusional if you think you can manipulate me into anything... If I do it it's because I want to!
> 
> So where's that treehouse?


But if the entp doesn't do it, they will definitely know someone who will. 
:wink:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> But if the entp doesn't do it, they will definitely know someone who will.
> :wink:


an ESTP would do it for a Klondike bar.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

An ENFP would do it for a hug.



Neverontime said:


> But if the entp doesn't do it, they will definitely know someone who will.
> :wink:


Heh true. My point was, though, we will accept the challenge if it's good enough. _So where's the damn treehouse?_

Unlike an infp who'd be to scawed to aww


----------



## Bunny

An ISTP playing in the backyard with a couple ENFPs.










I built the tree-house and I will show you where it is but as an ENTP I'm guessing you'll have it burnt down by the time I get back.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Are you sure it's sturdy enough? Maybe it needs a few modifications? Add a super awesome auto window thing. Or a super awesome auto ladder that comes down when you clap your hands. Think about it.











What. It's all lies! I never set that bookcase on fire. Maybe a little. But it was an accident!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

wytch said:


> an istp playing in the backyard with a couple enfps.


lololol!!!    

(i am having a laughing attack here, i think it's the determination in the istp's body language that cracks me up)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Are you sure it's sturdy enough? Maybe it needs a few modifications? Add a super awesome auto window thing. Or a super awesome auto ladder that comes down when you clap your hands. Think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What. It's all lies! I never set that bookcase on fire. Maybe a little. But it was an accident!



ENTP, way to "ground" the biker! lol


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> An ENFP would do it for a hug.
> 
> 
> 
> Heh true. My point was, though, we will accept the challenge if it's good enough. _So where's the damn treehouse?_
> 
> Unlike an infp who'd be to scawed to aww


Yeah, infps aren't bwave like the awesome entps. I bet entps would peep in _all_ the tree-houses. No problem. 
:kitteh:

The istps will show you the where they are.


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> lololol!!!
> 
> (i am having a laughing attack here, i think it's the determination in the istp's body language that cracks me up)


You ENFPs will laugh at anything.




psychedelicmango said:


> Are you sure it's sturdy enough? Maybe it needs a few modifications? Add a super awesome auto window thing. Or a super awesome auto ladder that comes down when you clap your hands. Think about it.


Oh, it will never be truly finished, I'll always be working on it.
Now you have given me more ideas and I also must add a second story.




> What. It's all lies! I never set that bookcase on fire. Maybe a little. But it was an accident!


Right, right and ISTPs don't like car racing.


----------



## Bunny

The INFP will be hiding in the bushes trying to befriend a ladybug.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

^Most definitely :kitteh:



FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ENTP, way to "ground" the biker! lol


LOL.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> The INFP will be hiding in the bushes trying to befriend a ladybug.


why does that bug you, ISTP? Does the word "befriend" intimidate you? 


* *


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> ^Most definitely :kitteh:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.


hahah... that's an ENFP on a mission!


----------



## Kynx

Wytch said:


> The INFP will be hiding in the bushes trying to befriend a ladybug.


You over-estimate my observation skills istp. I wouldn't even notice the ladybug unless you point it out to me.


----------



## Bunny

Neverontime said:


> You over-estimate my observation skills istp. I wouldn't even notice the ladybug unless you point it out to me.


Good point, I probably would though so I could continue working on my tree-house in peace.





FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> why does that bug you, ISTP? Does the word "befriend" intimidate you?
> 
> 
> * *


I run towards intimidation and I do like bacon so, thanks.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> So?


Oh nothing, I just felt like being Captain Obvious


----------



## mangodelic psycho

^Pretty much sums up ISTP humour. They've heard of humour, but they're not sure what it means. 



Neverontime said:


> Entps really are brave. I wouldn't dare eat any cookies I'd made.


Now that I think about it I'm the only one who finds those scooby snacks yummy... Yay more cookies for me.


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Aren't you afraid of public opinion?


Public opinion can change.



Wytch said:


> Oh nothing, I just felt like being Captain Obvious


Looks more like Captain Female.
@psychedelicmango your avatar reminds me of a bee, but it's also sexy, so now I'm confused.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Naturally. It's a bee cosplay costume :kitteh:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Hmm. It would be easier to make a bee joke if the male was the bee.... stinger in pollen, sticky honey, etc.


----------



## BlackFandango

Buzz off, INTJ! Besides, who better than the INFJ–the archetypal wounded bird–to help her learn about the birds and the bees?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

INFJs who think they know how the natural world works. lol. 
Just a wanna-bee. 

Stick to armchair psychology and leave us to the hard stuff, 'kay?


----------



## Bunny

Calm down INFJ, we know how sensitive you are about bees.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> INFJs who think they know how the natural world works. lol.
> Just a wanna-bee.
> 
> Stick to armchair psychology and leave us to the hard stuff, 'kay?


Why don't you go play with your chemistry set? Or whatever you call it.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> Why don't you go play with your chemistry set?


Sure. I could use your help, though. I know how much you like to give where you can so please give a hand!

Can you tell me, does this rag smell like chloroform to you?


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Sure. I could use your help, though.
> 
> Does this rag smell like chloroform to you?


Some of us wouldn't be familiar enough with chloroform to know.


----------



## Bunny




----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> Some of us wouldn't be familiar enough with chloroform to know.


I like how you refer to yourself as multiple people. It really epitomizes the two-faced nature of the INFJ in a concrete way. Lying, manipulative sacks of shit 

See you all later, BF.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I like how you refer to yourself as multiple people. It really epitomizes the two-faced nature of the INFJ in a concrete way. Lying, manipulative sacks of shit
> 
> See you all later, BF.



Hey, he said "some of us", he might be trying to establish himself as an expert here.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Hey, he said "some of us", he might be trying to establish himself as an expert here.


Pah. When we need somebody to explain to us the anatomy of a unicorn or the intricate pattern of a snowflake then we'll consult the INFJs. Until then, let them masturbate to their idealized self-images in their ivory towers under lock and guard.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Pah. When we need somebody to explain to us the anatomy of a unicorn or the intricate pattern of a snowflake then we'll consult the INFJs. *Until then, let them masturbate to their idealized self-images in their ivory towers under lock and guard.*


Typical of a lower-Fi type, their projected attacks against others actually reveal much about themselves.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> Typical of a lower-Fi type, their projected attacks against others actually reveal much about themselves.


Projection is a poor retort, if unfounded. My Fi, in terms of ethics, is basically non-existent. To consider myself an authority on such matters seems facile, as I already stated earlier in the thread in response to you on whether stalking is wrong, as it is for any one person to. I have no problem with your value system as long as you live up to it. Seldom is the projection of such a system actually congruent of a person's acts, though. The hypocrisy of Fe as a dominant or secondary function is such that you become an elitist and contemptuous of society while failing to live to your own standards. It's sad.

This is the problem with relying on intuition without a thinking function to back it up. You make leaps in the wrong direction.


----------



## DLila

Express your "feelings" in metaphors.
The insult will be your doing...if you wish


----------



## Bunny

Ethics, easy to understand but different for everyone.


----------



## Roman Empire

@Wytch

"Whosoever is delighted in solitude is either a wild beast or a god."

ISTPs are just plain boring, so thank you for picking solitude. Now log off PerC, go to a corner, close your eyes, and go even deeper into solitude. So we don't have to be bothered by your existence on the internet too.

I'm already yawning just reading about that goddamn personality type.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Intellectual integrity is not a function of morality, idiot.


But speaking out against elitism while displaying that very quality in oneself is hypocrisy, which you yourself also speak out against. You are Russian nesting doll of moral inconsistency.


----------



## Bunny

apa said:


> Let's try to see if we can find the core of ISTP's in this sentence. Let's remove all the filth until we can see with clarity.
> 
> I don't think intelligence is based on how you speak/write.
> I don't think intelligence is based on how you
> I don't think intelligence is based on how
> I don't think intelligence is based on
> I don't think intelligence is based
> I don't think intelligence is
> I don't think intelligence
> *I don't think*
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen we now got to the core of INTP's.



Good boy, you put words together.

I'm sure you don't feel this kind of accomplishment everyday so, I must congratulate you.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> But speaking out against elitism while displaying that very quality in oneself is hypocrisy, which you yourself also speak out against. *You are Russian nesting doll of moral inconsistency*.


How does that work exactly?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> But speaking out against elitism while displaying that very quality in oneself is hypocrisy, which you yourself also speak out against. You are Russian nesting doll of moral inconsistency.


Show me the instance in which I didn't hold myself to my own intellectual standards and I'll concede. The instance you accused me of in the first place (the very projection you are using as the argument against me) had no basis. I contested that it was unfounded and you replied to tell me that the language was too difficult in my reply. You evaded. I have no problem being put under scrutiny.

Show me my hypocrisy and I'll admit to it. You're pushing the focus on to me to ignore the legitimate argument of Fe I placed on you. You only have a case if you prove that my intellectual rigour in my arguments is less than the standard I place on you which you haven't done yet.

So if you're right you'll have no issue with this. I look forward to it. Otherwise, eat cake.


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> How does that work exactly?


Open up one hypocrisy and you find another, till you get to the center.


----------



## Roman Empire

@Wytch










This is our entire fight in this thread. You trying to see if you can get some hits in on one big excited ENFP ass.


----------



## Bunny

apa said:


> @Wytch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is our entire fight in this thread. You trying to see if you can get some hits in on one big excited ENFP ass.


We were having a fight?

It looked to me like you just felt like insulting someone.

I still find it amusing although not really worth much of my time.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

My breath is bated. Will I fall into the abyss of my own hypocrisy? Will the INFJ go back to being an emo and forget all about this encounter, regarding it as 'character building'?

Stay tuned.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Show me the instance in which I didn't hold myself to my own intellectual standards and I'll concede. The instance you accused me of in the first place (the very projection you are using as the argument against me) had no basis. I contested that it was unfounded and you replied to tell me that the language was too difficult in my reply. You evaded. I have no problem being put under scrutiny.
> 
> Show me my hypocrisy and I'll admit to it. You're pushing the focus on to me to ignore the legitimate argument of Fe I placed on you. You only have a case if you prove that my intellectual rigour in my arguments is less than the standard I place on you which you haven't done yet.
> 
> So if you're right you'll have no issue with this. I look forward to it. Otherwise, eat cake.


I didn't say intellectual standards, I said moral standards. I'm saying that you do not live up to the moral standards you proclaim in your criticism, yet you criticize FJs for not living up to them either. People either need to live up to their own standards, or they should not, you can't have it both ways either.


----------



## Roman Empire

@Wytch




> I still find it amusing although not really worth much of my time.


Not worth your time, but you have already spent 30 minutes replying to me...

Thank you for proving my thesis about ISTP's



> I don't think


----------



## Bunny

As I said it's amusing and you're still here too buddy


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> I didn't say intellectual standards, I said moral standards. I'm saying that you do not live up to the moral standards you proclaim in your criticism, yet you criticize FJs for not living up to them either. People either need to live up to their own standards, or they should not, you can't have it both ways either.


I don't have moral standards. I made that clear. Your Fe, on the other hand, claims everybody needs to act a certain way and then doesn't do it itself. I claim it doesn't matter how anybody acts since I find the idea of being an authority on morality silly.

That you're a hypocrite doesn't go against my moral principles. It's just a fact. The morality of hypocrisy doesn't bother me but what does is a self-aggrandizing moral stance that isn't fulfilled. That's a breach in intellectual honesty with oneself. A completely different thing.

Thus, defunct argument.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> My breath is bated. Will I fall into the abyss of my own hypocrisy? Will the INFJ go back to being an emo and forget all about this encounter, regarding it as 'character building'?
> 
> Stay tuned.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Thus, defunct argument.


What were we arguing about in the first place, again?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> What were we arguing about in the first place, again?


Whether bees are sexy. I thought we agreed yes?

Of course we did. What cretin would disagree with that?! 


@psychedelicmango


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Intj & infj having bro sex, I mean arguing


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Whether bees are sexy. I thought we agreed yes?
> 
> Of course we did. What cretin would disagree with that?!


Yeah. Fuck it, I'm an an asshole who imposes moral standards on others, you're an asshole who thinks morality doesn't exist because he can't fit it into a test tube. Who cares? Let's go get a beer!

I hope @psychedelicmango enjoyed the catfight. :kitteh:


----------



## Bunny

I was trying to watch the cat-fight but I kept on being interrupted by a crazy person.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> I was trying to watch the cat-fight but I kept on being interrupted by a crazy person.


I know right! He's like that younger sibling who always wants to join in when you and your friends are balls deep in a game.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> I know right! He's like that younger sibling who always wants to join in when you and your friends are balls deep in a game.


Excuse the pun.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Excuse the pun.


You know, if you and @psychedelicmango are down, there is an obvious solution to this pickle we're in:


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> I know right! He's like that younger sibling who always wants to join in when you and your friends are balls deep in a game.


Haha yes, I can't waste energy on that.

He was quite a hyper fellow, hyper-ness is something I like to keep at a distance.

Hey look he thanked my post, I think I found my new BFF.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> You know, if you and @psychedelicmango are down, there is an obvious solution to this pickle we're in:


Warn me ahead of time if you do because I'd like to be elsewhere.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> You know, if you and @psychedelicmango are down, there is an obvious solution to this pickle we're in:


I usually only do 3ways with 2 girls but you are an infj so I guess it's kinda the same thing. 

Do you have soft features?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> You know, if you and @psychedelicmango are down, there is an obvious solution to this pickle we're in:


omg thanks for posting this I haven't watched in ages 

Sure, if @Wytch is joining, SPs are seksy


----------



## mangodelic psycho

And now let's all observe how an INTJ, ENTP and ISTP respond to an INFJ kids.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Do you think we will all have to get married before he will join in?


----------



## Roman Empire

I love how all you losers need to team up, and rub each other, to even to have a chance against ENFP's

Finally @Wytch came our of her solitude and found some kind of social network. My fanclub.


----------



## Bunny

I've never done a 4some before but there's a first time for everything.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

There's even a first time to do something for a second time.

You can also do something for a second time a second time if you do something for the first time twice because the first one didn't really count.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

An istp that hasn't tried a 4some? :shocked:



apa said:


> I love how all you losers need to team up, and rub each other, to even to have a chance against ENFP's












Aww, come I'll pat your back and give you lemonade.


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> There's even a first time to do something for a second time.
> 
> You can also do something for a second time a second time if you do something for the first time twice because the first one didn't really count.


Or if you really enjoyed it the first time.


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


> An istp that hasn't tried a 4some? :shocked:


Not unless you count multiple 3somes.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Do you think we will all have to get married before he will join in?


The ISFJ is the one who enforces traditional moral standards, the INFJ creates new ones. And I sayeth that premarital four-ways are perfectly acceptable! 



apa said:


> I love how all you losers need to team up, and rub each other, to even to have a chance against ENFP's
> 
> Finally @Wytch came our of her solitude and found some kind of social network. My fanclub.


Fine by me. You're not my type.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> The ISFJ is the one who enforces traditional moral standards, the INFJ creates new ones. And I sayeth that premarital four-ways are perfectly acceptable!


And the ISTP just doesn't care about moral standards.


----------



## Roman Empire

@BlackFandango



> Fine by me. You're not my type.


Lucky enough for me I am not an INFJ type 4 crying about morals and looking like this. Should have listened to your mother, and gotten a real job, and take daily baths. Daily showering in your own salty tears as a type 4. I know you INFJ's try to have pure morals, but it simply isn't a substitute for using soap.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Of course they don't. They don't care about anything. They're soulless. I bet every ginger ever is an istp.


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


> Of course they don't. They don't care about anything. They're soulless. I bet every ginger ever is an istp.


You could be onto something there of course ENTPs love to tag along for the ride.
Which is perfectly fine by me.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

What ride? From the kitchen to your weird lab whole to the bathroom and back?


----------



## BlackFandango

I love how SPs are seen as slutty, but _I'm_ the one who's been pulling everyone on this thread into sexual encounters.


----------



## Bunny

Mostly during the times we do something badass.

The ENTP has to be there in order to try an copy it


----------



## Roman Empire

An ISTP, an INFJ, an INTJ, and an ENTP walked into a thread on PerC called "Criticize the personality type above you!" and managed to make it into a fucking disgusting swinger club.

It is fucking equal to 4 people going into a bar, but refusing to drink alcohol. This is exactly showing why your types are useless and inferior, lack of orientation and purpose. 

All of you losers have no jobs and sit here all day, not even the topics you guys succeed at. Disgrace.

You lost souls had 1 job. In this thread, 1 job.


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> I love how SPs are seen as slutty, but _I'm_ the one who's been pulling everyone on this thread into sexual encounters.


Infjs aren't slutty until they're tied up and gagged.


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Infjs aren't slutty until they're tied up and gagged.


Wanna help me out with that? I kid, I prefer being the one tying someone up.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Hahahaha right.

I thought ENFPs were the horndogs?


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


> Hahahaha right.
> 
> I thought ENFPs were the horndogs?


He just wants attention.


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Wanna help me out with that? I kid, I prefer being the one tying someone up.


First I'm gagging the enxps.
Those extraverts talk too much


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Which one? haha

At least they have a soul -> have desires

Though I wouldn't be sure about @BlackFandango. Appearances can be deceptive.


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> First I'm gagging the enxps.
> Those extraverts talk too much


There are other things to stick in a person's mouth, you know?


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> First I'm gagging the enxps.
> Those extraverts talk too much


An INFP goes to a forum, cries about people writing in the forum. 










Maybe the reason INFP's doesn't talk much, is because every time you open your mouth, it is a car crash tragedy where the driver called emotions, kills the backseat passenger called logic. Every time logic pops up in your head, you quickly gagball it.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

INFPs being bossy AHAHAHAHA 

You guys are hysterical <3


----------



## Bunny

There are currently 31 users browsing this thread.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> INFPs being bossy AHAHAHAHA
> 
> You guys are hysterical <3


You're just. So. CUTE. GAH!



Wytch said:


> There are currently 31 users browsing this thread.


I like being watched.


----------



## Roman Empire

@BlackFandango



> I like being watched.


Typically INFJ's sleep with lights on, while their parents are watching them to make sure they don't piss in that bed. Not wonder you want 3 other people in bed with you now, to pressure yourself not to piss in it, out of bare embarrassment.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> You're just. So. CUTE. GAH!


I know :kitteh:



> I like being watched.


Shhhh.

I'll go to sleep now and wake up at 5 am and work (ew) and prove I can be an estp.. I mean make money.. I mean be a productive member of society. Adios.


----------



## Kynx

apa said:


> An INFP goes to a forum, cries about people writing in the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the reason INFP's doesn't talk much, is because every time you open your mouth, it is a car crash tragedy where the driver called emotions, kills the backseat passenger called logic. Every time logic pops up in your head, you quickly gagball it.


You lack judgement 
Shh 
Open wide


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> You lack judgement
> Shh
> Open wide


Do you know what you have in common with @psychedelicmango and @Wytch's legs?

You want me to open wide.

Judgement from a fucking INFP is like having a blindfold on and trying to put on the donkey's tail.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> I'll go to sleep now and wake up at 5 am and work (ew) and prove I can be an estp.. I mean make money.. I mean be a productive member of society. Adios.


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> INFPs being bossy AHAHAHAHA
> 
> You guys are hysterical <3


Like I needed to get bossy 

You volunteer cause you love it


----------



## Dante Scioli

Damn I don't know what's going on in this thread but I like it.


----------



## Kynx

apa said:


> Do you know what you have in common with @psychedelicmango and @Wytch's legs?
> 
> You want me to open wide.
> 
> Judgement from a fucking INFP is like having a blindfold on and trying to put on the donkey's tail.


You swear a lot for a sex pet


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> You swear a lot for a sex pet


You talk too much for an INFP.

Try to take the test again. Free Personality Test | 16Personalities


----------



## Kynx

apa said:


> You talk too much for an INFP.
> 
> Try to take the test again. Free Personality Test | 16Personalities


Fi-Ne-Si-Te
Ne-Fi-Te-Si
See? You're like me, only slightly mixed up and a little bit backwards


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> Fi-Ne-Si-Te
> Ne-Fi-Te-Si
> See? You're like me, only slightly mixed up and a little bit backwards


Oh we are like up side down. No wonder, it feels like I am communicating with an ass with ears.


----------



## Kynx

apa said:


> Oh we are like up side down. No wonder, it feels like I am communicating with an ass with ears.


Is it a hot ass? 
If so, then yeah, that's mine.


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> Is it a hot ass?
> If so, then yeah, that's mine.


who knew nfps are so seriass?


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> Is it a hot ass?
> If so, then yeah, that's mine.


Funny how opposite we are, your ass is hot. My shoulder is cold.


----------



## Roman Empire

ae1905 said:


> who knew nfps are so seriass?


Everyone knew INTP's were very easy manipulable, and not able to read between the lines. Next time. Try to start you sentence with a big capital letter. 

Your sentence is like INTP's having children. One sentence, one try, one mistake.


----------



## ae1905

apa said:


> Everyone knew INTP's were very easy manipulable, and not able to read between the lines. Next time. Try to start you sentence with a big capital letter.
> 
> Your sentence is like *INTP's having children*. One sentence, one try, *one mistake*.


alas, it's true: INTPs are more likely to have ENFP children than any other type


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> who knew nfps are so seriass?


You know I adore intps 


But this is no place for a virgin

:tongue:

Unless you're ready


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> You know I adore intps
> 
> 
> But this is no place for a virgin
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> Unless you're ready


thank you, infp, but I have cuddled--ie, had infp sex--before

but it was kind of you to offer


----------



## Kynx

apa said:


> Funny how opposite we are, your ass is hot. My shoulder is cold.


That's because of the draught from your lips


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> thank you, infp, but I have cuddled--ie, had infp sex--before
> 
> but it was kind of you to offer


That was an infp pacifying you, until they could find the key to escape


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> That was an infp pacifying you, until they could find the key to escape


no, that was the key to her chastity belt...but, alas, but she mistook it for a pacifier and wouldn't take it out of her mouth as I consoled her


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> no, that was the key to her chastity belt...but, alas, but she mistook it for a pacifier and wouldn't take it out of her mouth as I consoled her


She was trying to swallow it before you got the chance to give her your virginity


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> She was trying to swallow it before you got the chance to give her your virginity


everyone knows infps don't swallow :laughing:


----------



## Evolvenda

You people are quite amusing!


----------



## ae1905

Rydark said:


> You people are quite amusing!


this is neither wry nor dark...we are not amused, entj


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> everyone knows infps don't swallow :laughing:


That's just the rumor on the intp forum 
:wink:


----------



## Evolvenda

"this is neither wry nor dark...we are not amused, entj"

But I am. Do continue, darling!


----------



## ae1905

psychedelicmango said:


> _*internet trolls_
> 
> You're not really that creative, now are you?
> 
> Though I have to admit psychoticmango has a nice ring to it.


if you're making a case as the internet's biggest sociopaths--er, I mean, trolls--you won't get an argument from me, entp...I'm just a Ne-aux (but my Ne _is _stronger than most entps' and I can troll with the best of em


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


> He's a closet entp troll on a mission Wytch, nevermind him.


Oh everybody just wants to be an ENTP  kidding.

But hmm I see, I must find him a new bridge.


----------



## Bunny

ae1905 said:


> if you're making a case as the internet's biggest sociopaths--er, I mean, trolls--you won't get an argument from me, entp...I'm just a Ne-aux (but my Ne _is _stronger than most entps' and I can troll with the best of em


This is your best trolling?


----------



## ae1905

Wytch said:


> This is your best trolling?


does MJ dunk of kindergarten kids?


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> That's right, what you do best little infp: evade.


There's some things that entps just can't comprehend, compassion, empathy, friendships that last.......


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ae1905 said:


> if you're making a case as the internet's biggest sociopaths--er, I mean, trolls--you won't get an argument from me, entp...I'm just a Ne-aux (but my Ne _is _stronger than most entps' and I can troll with the best of em





Wytch said:


> Oh everybody just wants to be an ENTP  kidding


Hmhmm. Where does this whole convo leads us to? 






:kitteh:


----------



## Bunny

ae1905 said:


> does MJ dunk of kindergarten kids?


off*

I like how you see yourself though I admire your deluded self-confidence 


Okay I have stuff to do, bye mango and all the lurkers.


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> we know what we're feeling, infp, we just don't need a therapist to help us _control _our feelings like infps do


You're projecting your inferior Fe onto infps again.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Your Fi may be dominant but it's still inferior, honey


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> You're projecting your inferior Fe onto infps again.


projection is the only way you can see shrinking violets, er, infps


----------



## ae1905

psychedelicmango said:


> Hmhmm. Where does this whole convo leads us to? [/video]
> 
> :kitteh:


where else?...in circles--ie, where entp/istp "arguments/criticisms" usually go


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> There's some things that entps just can't comprehend, compassion, empathy, friendships that last.......


I deeply understand the troubles of an entp infp longlasting friendship, trust me.

Me and infp stoned lying in bed.

me: How do you perceive the interconnectedness of life?
infp: 
me: what? tell me. Why aren't you answering, don't you have an opinion on the subject? Well I think bla bla bla bla. Well? Hmm?
infp: you always interrupt me and won't let me talk, will you shut up, I'm thinking.
me: you are..? and why not talk and think at the same time? what kind of stupid are you? lol
infp bangs me in the head


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Your Fi may be dominant but it's still inferior, honey


Sure, sure. Remember that when you're asking me why your spouse left you and your kids hate you


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> Sure, sure. Remember that when you're asking me why your spouse left you and your kids hate you


Marriage and kids? What do you think I am, an ESTJ?!


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> There's some things that entps just can't comprehend, compassion, empathy, friendships that last.......


don't forget cuddling...but who can, besides infps


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ae1905 said:


> where else?...in circles--ie, where entp/istp "arguments/criticisms" usually go


At least we'll get bored quickly and go grab a beer while you sit there to contemplate how nothing exists and nothing matters.


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> Sure, sure. Remember that when you're asking me why your spouse left you and your kids hate you


isn't the therapist supposed to ask the questions, infp?...now lie back down and take your thumb out of your mouth, we still have 50 minutes to get thru


----------



## ae1905

psychedelicmango said:


> At least we'll get bored quickly and go grab a beer while you sit there to contemplate how nothing exists and nothing matters.


this is why Greece is no longer a dominant nation in philosophy--do you think Plato would have gotten tired of Socrates and up and left to get a beer?!

oh, the tragedy!.....*sniff*......pass the beernuts, would ya?...what! no beernuts?..k, nuts will have to do: get the entp and istp back here..thanks


----------



## Parrot

ae1905 said:


> this is why Greece is no longer a dominant nation in philosophy--do you think Plato would have gotten tired of Socrates and up and left to get a beer?!
> 
> oh, the tragedy!.....*sniff*......pass the beernuts, would ya?...what! no beernuts?..k, nuts will have to do: get the entp and istp back here..thanks


INTPs still wet the bed


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> projection is the only way you can see shrinking violets, er, infps


It's some projection though, confusing your inferior terrible-twos outbursts with dominant Fi. Wow.


----------



## ae1905

Drunk Parrot said:


> INTPs still wet the bed


in your wet dreams, entp


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Marriage and kids? What do you think I am, an ESTJ?!


Oh yeah, I mixed up your type with one that could aquire a personal relationship in the first place. Oops, my bad.


----------



## Parrot

ae1905 said:


> in your wet dreams, entp


I haven't developed a pee fetish yet, unlike your current furry addiction.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> Oh yeah, I mixed up your type with one that could aquire a personal relationship in the first place. Oops, my bad.


Slaves are more productive


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> isn't the therapist supposed to ask the questions, infp?...now lie back down and take your thumb out of your mouth, we still have 50 minutes to get thru


I know, if we were fucking you would be finished 5 mins ago.


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> It's some projection though, confusing your inferior terrible-twos outbursts with dominant Fi. Wow.


there's that inf Te logistics, again, infp

intps lose it once every blue moon...infps lose it at least once every high noon

how do you reckon?


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> I know, if we were fucking you would be finished 5 mins ago.


but we started yesterday!!! LOL


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> there's that inf Te logistics, again, infp
> 
> intps lose it once every blue moon...infps lose it at least once every high noon
> 
> how do you reckon?


Wait.. Are we talking about virginity again?


----------



## ae1905

Drunk Parrot said:


> I haven't developed a pee fetish yet, unlike your current furry addiction.


oh, that's right, you're still working on the oral stage..how's that going, entp?


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> but we started yesterday!!! LOL


No, you started yesterday, without me.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> Wait.. Are we talking about virginity again?


Sounds like a sore point for the INTP. I guess the family photo album just isn't doing it for him anymore.


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> No, you started yesterday, without me.


That was me, @ae1905. People are always getting INFPs and INFJs mixed up.


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> Wait.. Are we talking about virginity again?



lol

how many times can you lose your virginity, infp?

inf Te, indeed


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> No, you started yesterday, without me.


now it's tert-inf Si-Te

the records are on this site, infp...you can't wish the facts away


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ae1905 said:


> how many times can you lose your virginity, infp?


Depends on how many holes count.


----------



## ae1905

BlackFandango said:


> That was me, @_ae1905_ . People are always getting INFPs and INFJs mixed up.


if you're looking for more P, I know a drunk parrot who can help you--and he's your type, too: entp


----------



## BlackFandango

ae1905 said:


> if you're looking for more P, I know a drunk parrot who can help you--and he's your type, too: entp


Oh, he and I did it a while back.


----------



## ae1905

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Sounds like a sore point for the INTP. I guess the family photo album just isn't doing it for him anymore.


wtf!

you think this comment about my family is appropriate, entj?!

you have a sick mind


----------



## ae1905

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Depends on how many holes count.


.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ae1905 said:


> wtf!
> 
> you think this comment about my family is appropriate, entj?!
> 
> you have a sick mind


I'm not the one making the bald man cry at Auntie Selma and Cousin Judie, INTP.


----------



## ae1905

Occams Chainsaw said:


> This is the 'criticize the personality above' game not the 'crumble under the intense and insurmountable pressure INTPs put you under to answer a question to the extent that it's impossible to not comply with their demands' game. Though that one might be fun. A little too much fantasy for my taste.


your earlier posts speak for themselves, even if you suddenly won't


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ae1905 said:


> what are you hiding, entj?


I'm Canadian. There, now you know my secret.

Boy, that's a lot of my chest.


----------



## ae1905

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I'm Canadian. There, now you know my secret.
> 
> Boy, that's a lot of my chest.


so the hostility suddenly and inexplicably directed towards me comes from canada, eh?

that's your alibi?


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I'm Canadian. There, now you know my secret.
> 
> Boy, that's a lot of my chest.


I thought Canadians were supposed to be polite?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> I thought Canadians were supposed to be polite?


Oh. 

Sorry.


----------



## ae1905

BlackFandango said:


> I thought Canadians were supposed to be polite?


I'm sure they have sociopaths in canada, too


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ae1905 said:


> I'm sure they have sociopaths in canada, too


They allowed Justin Bieber to live, didn't they?


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Oh.
> 
> Sorry.


It's cool. Let's get another beer, and I could really go for some mac 'n' cheese. Oh, I mean "Kraft dinner."


----------



## Bunny

I would've thought an ENTJ would've been kicked out of Canada by now.

Is that why you were an INTJ before?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

It's kinda hard to kick out the type that runs the place


----------



## Bunny

Ahaha oh right should I like salute you now or something?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

That won't be necessary but I take my coffee black and eggs scrambled. Thanks.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> It's kinda hard to kick out the type that runs the place


Hey, wait a minute. I know you! You're Rob Ford, that crackhead mayor from Toronto, aren't you?


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> That won't be necessary but I take my coffee black and eggs scrambled. Thanks.


Giving you a military salute would be about as far as I would go  but that does sound good.

Maybe I'll go make some for myself  you can just be jealous as I eat it.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Hey, wait a minute. I know you! You're Rob Ford, that crackhead mayor from Toronto, aren't you?



You're from Canada too aren't you? lol

I'm surrounded


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Wytch said:


> You're from Canada too aren't you? lol
> 
> I'm surrounded


Fortunately, I'm actually British but since all Canadians and Australians are basically British anyway there's not really much difference.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> You're from Canada too aren't you? lol
> 
> I'm surrounded


Hell no!


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Fortunately, I'm actually British but since all Canadians and Australians are basically British anyway there's not really much difference.


Brits are also known for being polite though.

Are ENTJs ever polite?

Or do they only demand politeness from others with their whip? lol

@BlackFandango XD okay whew  that's good to know.


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> It's a dark, dark world, intp.
> 
> Quick, back into your room.
> :tongue:




no, cowards like him are a dime a dozen on the internet

I steer clear of them cuz they can only drag you down with em


----------



## Bunny

Right because INTPs are such tough guys.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Fortunately, I'm actually British but since all Canadians and Australians are basically British anyway there's not really much difference.


We, on the other hand, had the good sense to declare our independence from those limey, freedom-hating fucks!


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> We, on the other hand, had the good sense to declare our independence from those limey, freedom-hating fucks!


XD

America, the land of not giving a fuck.


----------



## Bunny

Where'd the INTP go?

Did he go back to watching his anime?


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> Where'd the INTP go?
> 
> Did he go back to watching his anime?


Come back, @ae1905. _Attack on Titan_ is overrated anyway!


----------



## Bunny

All the threads I subscribe to are dead at the moment, I need some entertainment.


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> We, on the other hand, had the good sense to declare our independence from those limey, freedom-hating fucks!


Hey!! 
I'll come across that pond and spank your ass. 

Who took his gag off?


----------



## Bunny

Maybe the gag needs to be on tighter or he wants to get punished for taking it off.


----------



## Jordan J

I don't see how a gag would stop him from typing.


----------



## Bunny

Jordan J said:


> I don't see how a gag would stop him from typing.


Oh sure burst her bubble, typical.


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Hey!!
> I'll come across that pond and spank your ass.
> 
> Who took his gag off?


You didn't gag me, you gagged some other guy. I told you, prefer to be the dom.


----------



## Kynx

Jordan J said:


> I don't see how a gag would stop him from typing.


Who asked you?


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> You didn't gag me, you gagged some other guy. I told you, prefer to be the dom.


Are you sure? 
The guy squealed like an infj when I tied his hands.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

BlackFandango said:


> You didn't gag me, you gagged some other guy. I told you, prefer to be the dom.


Hmm, I had the impression that you're more the femdom slave type & I'd expect you prefer being over the knee of miss fiery ISTP


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> Are you sure?
> The guy squealed like an infj when I tied his hands.


Kinky INFP is kinky.


Aw, who am I kidding. We all love it :x


----------



## Kynx

Maybe it was @WikiRevolution who I gagged, he's been very quiet.


----------



## Riven

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Kinky INFP is kinky.
> 
> 
> Aw, who am I kidding. We all love it :x


Meh, we think you're a jerk, Mr. ENTJ of MBTI Inc.


----------



## BlackFandango

@Neverontime In fairness to the Brits, you do make fucking great music–so long as a reality show isn't involved.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Neverontime said:


> Maybe it was @WikiRevolution who I gagged, he's been very quiet.


Whooot?!
Now, I'm being criticized for doing something useful  Dammit!

INFPs, would you be so kind and look yourself alone for some inspiration? ENTPs ain't always got time for ya! Unless you volunteer as a dish-washer of course


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> @Neverontime In fairness to the Brits, you do make fucking great music–so long as a reality show isn't involved.


How dare you?!

Meh, ok, I can't argue with that. 

But male infjs do wear pink panties :tongue:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

wxns said:


> Mr. ENTJ of Monsters Inc.


Please, just call me Sully.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

That's because you're a practiced liar, conman and sleazy car salesman.


----------



## Bunny

Says the wannabe ENTJ.


----------



## BlackFandango

Actually I'm pretty sure @Occams Chainsaw is an ENTJ, in our argument he seemed to show Te dominance and Fi inferiority well over Ni dominance and Se inferiority. But just that's, like, my opinion, man.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> Actually I'm pretty sure @Occams Chainsaw is an ENTJ, in our argument he seemed to show Te dominance and Fi inferiority well over Ni dominance and Se inferiority. But just that's, like, my opinion, man.


I am very different in this thread to elsewhere on the forum and it's even more removed from elsewhere in my life. Seldom am I overtly aggressive. It just seems both in bad taste and ultimately unproductive. Nonetheless, ENTJ is a strong possibility.


----------



## Bunny

Eh, I've seen other people change to ENTJ before because they think it's a "strong" type and they want to look tougher 

One guy on this forum changed to an ENTJ and he changed his gender to female.
That was quite interesting.
@BlackFandango I think its cute you are trying to defend him and being all bromantic 

I really do not know him enough to say either way I just find it amusing.

I'm sure he doesn't take offense to it.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I am very different in this thread to elsewhere on the forum and it's even more removed from elsewhere in my life. Seldom am I overtly aggressive. It just seems both in bad taste and ultimately unproductive. Nonetheless, ENTJ is a strong possibility.


Yeah, that's why I try not to type by behavior, because people behave differently in certain situations. What made me think more ENTJ is your stance on morality and your rejection of Fe. Now, INTJs don't care much for Fe either, but they're usually more balanced in their thinking: rejecting objective morality, but acknowledging group morality, or societal morality, befitting a big-picture Ni-framework. You, on the other hand, seem more apt to reject moral standards altogether, and treat them as antibodies would treat a virus (smacking of repressed inferior-Fi), preferring to judge acceptable behavior on what is productive rather than what is moral.

If I've made any errors here, feel free to point them out.


----------



## Bunny

Or he just trying to be ENTJ


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> You, on the other hand, seem more apt to reject moral standards altogether, and treat them as antibodies would treat a virus (smacking of repressed inferior-Fi), preferring to judge acceptable behavior on what is productive rather than what is moral.


I think that an objective morality exists, to an extent. The problem with moral problems is that you need to look at them removed from yourself as Fe does in a rational way, from a birds-eye view. In terms of the human species as a whole, there is clearly an advantageous way to act with one another that will secure success. What strikes me as a problem with this is that nothing about that compels me to act in that way. As an active moral agent in that system I should behave in self-interest which sometimes doesn't align well with morality and the motives of that bigger system. Sometimes it does but then, as you say, it isn't a function of morality but productivity. Maybe that is Inferior Fi. 

On the other hand, I have no problem with subjective or emotional thought. In fact, my reasoning in morality is clearly subjective since I've already established the belief of a valid system beyond myself that I don't adhere to. I just see no reason to act on that system which does seem very Fi over Fe to me but not an inability to access subjective thought like Inf. Fi would usually indicate. In the same light, I am more or less an aesthete: Would making decisions based on the beauty rather than practicality of an idea be indicative of Fi? I don't really know since my knowledge on inferior function behavior is sparse.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> In the same light, I am more or less an aesthete: Would making decisions based on the beauty rather than practicality of an idea be indicative of Fi? I don't really know since my knowledge on inferior function behavior is sparse.


Fi, along with Se and Ni. The way I understand inf. functions is that as they are the least wieldy, the user will usually either suppress them (think INTJ Nikola Telsa's celibacy), or over-indulge in them (INFJ Paul Westerberg's legendary drunkenness). They're the least-developed functions, the most childish.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> Fi, along with Se and Ni. The way I understand inf. functions is that as they are the least wieldy, the user will usually either suppress them (think INTJ Nikola Telsa's celibacy), or over-indulge in them (INFJ Paul Westerberg's legendary drunkenness). They're the least-developed functions, the most childish.


There are what I think are inf. Se phases of binges on stuff: like, I ate just noodles for about a month at one point or getting so caught up in a project/idea that I don't look after myself for days, let my life get in a mess because I won't shower or clean up after myself, living in my head. It's definitely childish.

I appreciate the soundboard. It's nice to bounce ideas off people. It forces me to backtrack reason, which is great when I've already kinda decided on something but haven't actually tried to articulate why (Bad Ni habit of not questioning hunches, I suppose). Thank you.


----------



## Bunny

I was actually thinking Se but I still am new to all of this and wasn't sure if I was right to think that.

I think we all sometimes question our type and have to wonder about it at some point.

I can relate to "living in my head".

Sometimes I honestly forget to eat or don't bother because I'm too caught up in something.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

What does living in your head look like for an ISTP? Give me an outline of what you might go through.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> I was actually thinking Se but I still am new to all of this and wasn't sure if I was right to think that.
> 
> I think we all sometimes question our type and have to wonder about it at some point.
> 
> I can relate to "living in my head".
> 
> Sometimes I honestly forget to eat or don't bother because I'm too caught up in something.


I'm exactly the same way, though oftentimes I don't even have to be caught up with anything in particular. I remember once my mom came home and asked me point blank "did you eat today?" I thought for a minute, "I don't know."


----------



## Bunny

Besides not eating (or not eating enough) an idea, thought or words will constantly run through my head, it'll be almost automatic.
I will try to move on from what it was but my mind won't let me.

I'll ignore day-to-day activities/chores, I won't sleep, music helps but not always.

It's just consuming. If that makes any sense.

Or I can try an explain it better.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Wytch said:


> Or I can try an explain it better.


Yeah, what I'd like to know is not how you act but what your thought process is like. What kinds of things do you think through? What is your focus?


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Yeah, what I'd like to know is not how you act but what your thought process is like. What kinds of things do you think through? What is your focus?


Okay.

It can be anything, something as silly as me thinking over a conversation I had with someone.

I'll start going through scenarios as to what would happen if I said this instead of that.
If I really needed to add that certain word or sentence.
How did this affect the person I was talking to.
How will they respond.
Then I will think of ways they could respond before they have even responded.

Even with MBTI since I am studying it.
I focus on a lot of behaviors, certain words or certain responses.
It helps me "get" that type a lot easier than just reading about it.

I suppose now that I type it all out I tend to mainly focus on words.

When I read a book I'll focus on certain sentences as well.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> Okay.
> 
> It can be anything, something as silly as me thinking over a conversation I had with someone.
> 
> I'll start going through scenarios as to what would happen if I said this instead of that.
> If I really needed to add that certain word or sentence.
> How did this affect the person I was talking to.
> How will they respond.
> Then I will think of ways they could respond before they have even responded.
> 
> Even with MBTI since I am studying it.
> I focus on a lot of behaviors, certain words or certain responses.
> It helps me "get" that type a lot easier than just reading about it.
> 
> I suppose now that I type it all out I tend to mainly focus on words.
> 
> When I read a book I'll focus on certain sentences as well.


Going at the big picture through the small details, pretty typical of an S type. I'm completely the opposite, here's something I said recently on another thread:



> For me, the best way to understand the world is through abstractions and metaphors. Just the raw details of a thing doesn't click, I have to synthesize it into something new inside my head to truly comprehend the fundamentals of what it is.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Going at the big picture through the small details, pretty typical of an S type. I'm completely the opposite, here's something I said recently on another thread:


It can make me feel completely crazy  I hate it.



> For me, the best way to understand the world is through abstractions and metaphors. Just the raw details of a thing doesn't click, I have to synthesize it into something new inside my head to truly comprehend the fundamentals of what it is.


That is definitely N.
I like that though and love to see how someone else would picture a subject completely differently than I would.

I love just talking to people about maybe a book and how they interpreted it in a way I would've never thought of before.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> It can make me feel completely crazy  I hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> That is definitely N.
> I like that though and love to see how someone else would picture a subject completely differently than I would.
> 
> I love just talking to people about maybe a book and how they interpreted it in a way I would've never thought of before.


Definitely! Though my way can make me feel crazy too. If yours is not being about to see the forest for the trees, mine is trying to actually draw a map of the forest.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Definitely! Though my way can make me feel crazy too. If yours is not being about to see the forest for the trees, mine is trying to actually draw a map of the forest.


I get that, both ways can probably drive someone nuts.

Haha yes that's a good analogy of each.

It could be one of the reasons I like to talk with N types.

I'm not sure if this is just an ISTP trait but it's also at times difficult for me to express my thoughts (and feelings) properly.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> I get that, both ways can probably drive someone nuts.
> 
> Haha yes that's a good analogy of each.
> 
> It could be one of the reasons I like to talk with N types.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is just an ISTP trait but it's also at times difficult for me to express my thoughts (and feelings) properly.


Yeah, I think it's a Ti thing. When I'm talking to other people sometimes they'll say something that'll make the pieces fall into place, or I'll find a new perspective trying to find their wavelength (it's also one of my favorite things about reading, come to think of it). But other times I sound like a babbling idiot.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Yeah, I think it's a Ti thing. When I'm talking to other people sometimes they'll say something that'll make the pieces fall into place, or I'll find a new perspective trying to find their wavelength (it's also one of my favorite things about reading, come to think of it). But other times I sound like a babbling idiot.


It is a beautiful thing to be able to freely share ideas with someone (and have them understand it).

Lol yeah, same here.

I think it may be one of the reasons ISTPs can be so quiet and in the background.
We love to listen to thoughts, words, ideas etc. and we may even want to chime in but there's nothing left to be said or what we want to say (we feel) will not come out right.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> It is a beautiful thing to be able to freely share ideas with someone (and have them understand it).
> 
> Lol yeah, same here.
> 
> I think it may be one of the reasons ISTPs can be so quiet and in the background.
> We love to listen to thoughts, words, ideas etc. and we may even want to chime in but there's nothing left to be said or what we want to say (we feel) will not come out right.


Indeed, quite a joy to be comprehended. One thing that's cool about ISTPs and INFJs is that while we're very different personalities, functionally we're actually very similar, and have a lot in common on a fundamental level. Like inside-out versions of each other.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Indeed, quite a joy to be comprehended. One thing that's cool about ISTPs and INFJs is that while we're very different personalities, functionally we're actually very similar, and have a lot in common on a fundamental level. Like inside-out versions of each other.


Aw 
I can see that, sort of the a yin/yang concept in a way.

I do seem to be able to relate and understand what you say pretty well.

Although you seem to be able to express your thoughts better than I.
Which would make sense.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> Aw
> I can see that, sort of the a yin/yang concept in a way.
> 
> I do seem to be able to relate and understand what you say pretty well.
> 
> Although you seem to be able to express your thoughts better than I.
> Which would make sense.


Yeah, SP types typically have trouble expressing themselves verbally, preferring instead to _do_ something. It's also helpful that I'm on a written forum, as often I'm very perfectionistic when speaking my mind, and writing gives me time to find the right words.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Yeah, SP types typically have trouble expressing themselves verbally, preferring instead to _do_ something. It's also helpful that I'm on a written forum, as often I'm very perfectionistic when speaking my mind, and writing gives me time to find the right words.


I agree with that and I can definitely be that way.
It's probably why it's easy for us to express ourselves during sex 

Writing is definitely easier for me than talking as well. I never talk this much in person unless it's with someone I am very close to. Although as an ISTP (and a 5) I tend to prefer a minimalist approach to my words.

I really am sometimes baffled by how some can write so much in one post.

There's nothing wrong with it but it's not something I normally do.

Except if I really enjoy talking to the person or if it's in a more private environment.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> I agree with that and I can definitely be that way.
> *It's probably why it's easy for us to express ourselves during sex*
> 
> Writing is definitely easier for me than talking as well. I never talk this much in person unless it's with someone I am very close to. Although as an ISTP (and a 5) I tend to prefer a minimalist approach to my words.
> 
> I really am sometimes baffled by how some can write so much in one post.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with it but it's not something I normally do.
> 
> Except if I really enjoy talking to the person or if it's in a more private environment.


You can think of it as "speaking in tongues." 

I like that though, I'd rather talk to someone who gets to the point than someone who pontificates endlessly. It's boring listening to people say the same thing fifteen different ways!


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> You can think of it as "speaking in tongues."
> 
> I like that though, I'd rather talk to someone who gets to the point than someone who pontificates endlessly. It's boring listening to people say the same thing fifteen different ways!


:laughing: Good one.

It's nice that it can be appreciated 
I feel sometimes that people may only see those who write a lot as important.

I have to admit that if someone is writing an entire story in one post then I may just skim through it.
Or I may just not read it at all.
This is different (again) in a more personal setting or if it's someone I am friends with.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> :laughing: Good one.
> 
> It's nice that it can be appreciated
> I feel sometimes that people may only see those who write a lot as important.
> 
> I have to admit that if someone is writing an entire story in one post then I may just skim through it.
> Or I may just not read it at all.
> This is different (again) in a more personal setting or if it's someone I am friends with.


Yeah, for me it depends. If someone wrote a well thought-out, in-depth piece about an interesting topic, I'll read it. But, if they're just babbling on and on, I'll tune it out, and skim through to get the main points.

It's interesting that you say it's different in private with someone you're comfortable with; made me think, "ISTPs are to talking as INFJs are to sex."


----------



## fuliajulia

BlackFandango said:


> "ISTPs are to talking as INFJs are to sex."


Get ready for INFJ, featuring Ni fueled analogical weirdness!


----------



## Cesspool

You're a weirdo.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Yeah, for me it depends. If someone wrote a well thought-out, in-depth piece about an interesting topic, I'll read it. But, if they're just babbling on and on, I'll tune it out, and skim through to get the main points.
> 
> It's interesting that you say it's different in private with someone you're comfortable with; made me think, "ISTPs are to talking as INFJs are to sex."


Well, sure if the subject interests me and it's not just rambling then I'll read it sure.

lol :tongue:
In a sense, probably true.

I actually like talking about the subject of sex but I won't talk about it with just anyone.
An ISTP trait again I suppose lol.

I have to go for now but it was nice talking with you 
I'm never good at leaving (or saying bye) I usually just leave lol so, here is a gif


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Hmm is ISTP oblivious to INFJ's hints or is she merely dangling a carrot in front of him?
Are INFJs too damn shy to confess their attraction or do they prefer to beat around the bush until they're too much a friend to be considered something more?


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Hmm is ISTP oblivious to INFJ's hints or is she merely dangling a carrot in front of him?
> Are INFJs too damn shy to confess their attraction or do they prefer to beat around the bush until they're too much a friend to be considered something more?


You can't hurry love.

Not saying that @Wytch & @BlackFandango can't move it to pm's. 

It's killing the threads vindictive and spiteful undertone.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> It's killing the threads vindictive and spiteful undertone.


_Undertone_? It's about as subtle as your special snowflake syndrome.


----------



## sinaasappel

@Occams Chainsaw do you have your plan to take over the school for back to school day ready?!?!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Get off of Perc and go study little entp. And no watching anything or suddenly deciding to clean the house either. Chop chop.




Occams Chainsaw said:


> _Undertone_? It's about as subtle as your special snowflake syndrome.


Said the unknown who's too special to fit a damn stereotype like the rest of us.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Neverontime said:


> You can't hurry love.
> 
> Not saying that @_Wytch_ & @_BlackFandango_ can't move it to pm's.
> 
> It's killing the threads vindictive and spiteful undertone.


You're sweet as far as INFPs go, but let's not pressure those two to get together.


----------



## BlackFandango

Check it out @Wytch, we have shippers! We're the Mulder and Scully of this thread!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Get a room you guys, ew, we're not into voyerism here, we're normal people...


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> My strategy is less intellectual:


To the INFJs








:tongue:

Okay I'm off to watch Alice, not that anyone cares.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> To the INFJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> Okay I'm off to watch Alice, not that anyone cares.


I wouldn't lick you if I didn't like you. :kitteh:

Go watch Alice, when she's ten feet tall.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Right. I mean, just because two people of opposite genders have an ease in talking to each other doesn't they're flirting. And even if they were flirting, it doesn't mean there's a genuine attraction there. And even if there were an attraction between them, it doesn't mean they wanna act on it. And even if they do wanna act on it, it doesn't mean... Hmm. Not sure where I was going with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ENTP swears watching cat videos is for work.





Occams Chainsaw said:


> Give her a break; Sitting through anything longer than 4 seconds is work for then ENTP.












Amirite @WikiRevolution


----------



## TimeWillTell

Exactly and wisdom told me it was useless to try to feed pigs with marmelade


----------



## mangodelic psycho

But from experience I can say pigs will eat anything..what kind of cryptic reply is that. Too deep dude, will have to think about it. Pigs...marmelade...


----------



## TimeWillTell

psychedelicmango said:


> But from experience I can say pigs will eat anything..what kind of cryptic reply is that. Too deep dude, will have to think about it. Pigs...marmelade...


hint :







Semi-meaning though : No need to insist putting the truth & wisdom down ppl's throats if they can't swallow it anyway


----------



## fuliajulia

How are ENTP and INFJ similar? They can't help but get randomly deep on the weirdest of topics.


----------



## SpaceMan

therandomsciencegirl said:


> How are ENTP and INFJ similar? They can't help but get randomly deep on the weirdest of topics.


You guys are in no way similar, but rather polar opposites - judging by the cognitive preferences of both types.

Back to the topic at hand.
-INFJ's always search for meaning where there is none.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

therandomsciencegirl said:


> How are ENTP and INFJ similar? They can't help but get randomly deep on the weirdest of topics.


I think the ENTP goes superficially deep. When you said that, I imagined it like H2 in a mitochondria, moving between the double membranes of different cells. It's not like INFJ who can float around in the plasma. If the H2 tried that, it'd be expended. I think the INFJ assumes it's deep because the dots the ENTP leaves allows for the INFJ to follow up behind him and connect them.


----------



## Parrot

WikiRevolution said:


> hint :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Semi-meaning though : No need to insist putting the truth & wisdom down ppl's throats if they can't swallow it anyway


ENTPs eat their own poop. @psychedelicmango did you have a nice power grabbing ENTJ phase?


----------



## Parrot

Drunk Parrot said:


> ENTPs eat their own poop. @psychedelicmango did you have a nice power grabbing ENTJ phase?


Way to screw up the order, again, ya dumb ENTP. ENTPs: Not following directions since (crap, I forgot to write down the date)


----------



## BlackFandango

Drunk Parrot said:


> Way to screw up the order, again, ya dumb ENTP. ENTPs: Not following directions since (crap, I forgot to write down the date)


----------



## Bunny

An INFJ would probably take that crass parrot home


----------



## Commander_Luna

Yeah, and an ISTP would get so worked up over the parrot challenging them that they'd spend all day arguing about how they're right and the parrot is wrong.


----------



## Bunny

We'd probably just punch it.

Unlike the INFP who would probably ask the parrot why it's acting this way and for it to express it's feelings.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Hmm, either an ISTP, INFJ & INFP are conspiring to deal with an annoying parrot or the ENTP is leading the way to Wytch's bizarre introduction to her first 4-way.


----------



## Bunny

Depends on who's in the 4way, I have a jealousy streak 

Otherwise soup's on.


----------



## BlackFandango

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Hmm, either an ISTP, INFJ & INFP are conspiring to deal with an annoying parrot or the ENTP is leading the way to Wytch's bizarre introduction to her first 4-way.


Didn't @Occams Chainsaw, @psychedelicmango, and I already do that? Keep up!


----------



## Parrot

BlackFandango said:


> Didn't @Occams Chainsaw, @psychedelicmango, and I already do that? Keep up!


But, but, but...I want to be in the 4 way. You INFJs can be so exclusive sometimes.


----------



## Bunny

Meh, I'd be more interested in other things rather than a 4way any way.


----------



## fuliajulia

What is going on here? You can't plan a 4way with an INFP in the thread! @Occams Chainsaw @SpaceMan To clarify deep is different for both types, as in INFJ: _Deep _vs ENTP: "Deep".


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

therandomsciencegirl said:


> To clarify deep is different for both types, as in INFJ: _Deep _vs ENTP: "Deep".


Lmao. A friend of mine had a similar concept regarding sex and female and male perception of Deep and "Deep"


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Lmao. A friend of mine had a similar concept regarding sex and female and male perception of Deep and "Deep"


*perk*


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

"What is going on here? You can't plan a 4way with an INFP in the thread!"

Silly INFJ girl!
You can plan quite a bit with INFPs, just be sure there are no misunderstandings & you touch base occasionally.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard

Wytch said:


> We'd probably just punch it.
> 
> Unlike the INFP who would probably ask the parrot why it's acting this way and for it to express it's feelings.


You probably would. I, on the other hand, INFP or not, would probably just laugh that I just watched someone punch a parrot... especially that parrot; it was a real dickbag and had it coming. Swing away, ISTP, swing away. I'll be cheering. \(^o^)/ 

If the parrot dies, I may feel a little bad later though. Damn being an INFP.


----------



## Bunny

MatchaBlizzard said:


> You probably would. I, on the other hand, INFP or not, would probably just laugh that I just watched someone punch a parrot... especially that parrot; it was a real dickbag and had it coming. Swing away, ISTP, swing away. I'll be cheering. \(^o^)/
> 
> If the parrot dies, I may feel a little bad later though. Damn being an INFP.


:tongue: INFPs sure are strange (but I'm strange too so, it's okay).

I'll try to give it a proper burial.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard

Wytch said:


> :tongue: INFPs sure are strange (but I'm strange too so, it's okay).
> 
> I'll try to give it a proper burial.


Yeah, we are. Some more-so than others. :smilewoot:
Glad to hear it. ^_^ The world needs more strange people.

We have a deal. Although, I will also accept burning it just to see if it rises from it own ashes like a phoenix a proper burial. When it inevitably doesn't, we can just sweep it into a box and toss it in the dumpster. Or we can just bury it or feed it to a cat. Lots of acceptable options are available. :hotneko:

Oh wait, have to knock ISTPs. Um... you'd probably just beat its corpse with the shovel. There, whew.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wait, so you would laugh if she punched the parrot to death, but knock her for beating the corpse with the shovel? INFPs, moral paragons, the lot of you.


----------



## Bunny

I don't think INFPs know what they want lol.

As for INFJs you are too moral


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> I don't think INFPs know what they want lol.


Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner!



> As for INFJs you are too moral


Well, for you my dear, I'm corruptible.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner!


What do I win ?



> Well, for you my dear, I'm corruptible.


Haha okay, that sounds like a deal but no touching


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> What do I win ?


A lifetime supply of store-brand pancake mix! 



> Haha okay, that sounds like a deal but no touching


I promise.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> A lifetime supply of store-brand pancake mix!


Well, I do like pancakes.
Hooray!



> I promise.


Psh, no one should ever trust an INFJ.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> Psh, no one should ever trust an INFJ.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


>


My response to that


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> My response to that


----------



## TimeWillTell

Bah, it's morning


----------



## Bunny

WikiRevolution said:


> Bah, it's morning


Lol ENTPs always bringing the hyper.

@BlackFandango you wish


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ISTP stating the obvious as usual. We don't even do that, it's one of our excellent communication tools (no one knows that fuck we're talking about)

@DrunkParrot I tried to deny myself...


* *


----------



## TimeWillTell

Well, ENTP, thank you for your input :angry: :kitteh:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

WikiRevolution said:


> Well, ENTP, thank you for your input :angry: :kitteh:


Dude you posted that "noviy god" hilarious russian boy band song I hadn't heard in years in that cheesy song thread. You're awesome atm :tongue:

Yeah edit: Awesome, but stop acting like the needy little infp we all know entps are* "deep" *indside.


----------



## Parrot

psychedelicmango said:


> Dude you posted that "noviy god" hilarious russian boy band song I hadn't heard in years in that cheesy song thread. You're awesome atm :tongue:


ENTPs are always awesome at atm.


----------



## TimeWillTell

psychedelicmango said:


> Dude you posted that "noviy god" hilarious russian boy band song I hadn't heard in years in that cheesy song thread. You're awesome atm :tongue:
> 
> Yeah edit: Awesome, but stop acting like the needy little infp we all know entps are* "deep" *indside.


So my intensive Fi-training is finally paying off! Nice! How much of the transformation do you think I currently achieved? I am probably soon going to have a perfect INFP camouflage


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Drunk Parrot said:


> ENTPs are always awesome at atm.


And we all know how relative "atm" is now don't we



WikiRevolution said:


> So my intensive Fi-training is finally paying off! Nice! How much of the transformation do you think I currently achieved? I am probably soon going to have a perfect INFP camouflage


Yeah yeah I'm familiar with the "it's just a test/experiment" excuses, I invented them :tongue:


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Yeah yeah I'm familiar with the "it's just a test/experiment" excuses, I invented them :tongue:


Yeah, I can picture you having a few experimental phases, if you know what I mean.


----------



## TimeWillTell

psychedelicmango said:


> And we all know how relative "atm" is now don't we
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah I'm familiar with the "it's just a test/experiment" excuses, I invented them :tongue:


Nah but really Ne-Aux types rox! I love to watch an Aux Ne User going on forever on something that has been narrowed down so much from the get go 

Well, it's not an excuse :dry: Who needs excuses anyway?

So my Fi-training consits in targeting the 2 neurons responsible of the definition of *Bad/Good* -* Wrong/Right* - *Normal/Anormal*, *expose* them to electrical stimulations, and *place* them in a position of gatekeeper of my '*deep inside*' thoughts. I now try to analyse stuff according to the above mentioned dichotomies and it works wonders roud:

You should try it and soon we'll *infest* (better than invade) the INFP subforum. Deal? :kitteh:

Now I m curious how you, yourself would train your Fi  I d be glad to consider every input


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Yeah, I can picture you having a few experimental phases, if you know what I mean.


I don't like boobies if that's what you mean. But there was a phase I used to dress like a different movie character every night out. It was so fun =)



WikiRevolution said:


> Nah but really Ne-Aux types rox! I love to watch an Aux Ne User going on forever on something that has been narrowed down so much from the get go
> 
> Well, it's not an excuse :dry: Who needs excuses anyway?
> 
> So my Fi-training consits in targeting the 2 neurons responsible of the definition of *Bad/Good* -* Wrong/Right* - *Normal/Anormal*, *expose* them to electrical stimulations, and *place* them in a position of gatekeeper of my '*deep inside*' thoughts. I now try to analyse stuff according to the above mentioned dichotomies and it works wonders roud:
> 
> You should try it and soon we'll *infest* (better than invade) the INFP subforum. Deal? :kitteh:
> 
> Now I m curious how you, yourself would train your Fi  I d be glad to consider every input


The dichotomies have to be placed on a subjective context though, don't forget that, or you're turning yourself into an enfj! 

http://personalitycafe.com/infp-for...ps-entps-entjs-intjs-invading-infp-forum.html

Though "infest" is a much better word I have to agree.

Seeing as I have to many fi doms around me and I've been able to observe them for years, no need for training; I troll them frequently by giving them a taste of their own medicine muahaha..


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> *I don't like boobies if that's what you mean.* But there was a phase I used to dress like a different movie character every night out. It was so fun =)


Ah that's okay. I like them enough for both of yours... I mean, us. Sorry, Freudian slip.

By the way, that's actually really cool!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Ah that's okay. I like them enough for both of yours... I mean, us. Sorry, Freudian slip.
> 
> By the way, that's actually really cool!


They're erm I mean that's nice :kitteh:


----------



## Parrot

BlackFandango said:


> Ah that's okay. I like them enough for both of yours... I mean, us. Sorry, Freudian slip.
> 
> By the way, that's actually really cool!


INFJ males WOULD like boobies...is straight shaming frowned upon?


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> I don't like boobies if that's what you mean. But there was a phase I used to dress like a different movie character every night out. It was so fun =)
> 
> 
> 
> The dichotomies have to be placed on a subjective context though, don't forget that, or you're turning yourself into an enfj!
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/infp-for...ps-entps-entjs-intjs-invading-infp-forum.html
> 
> Though "infest" is a much better word I have to agree.
> 
> Seeing as I have to many fi doms around me and I've been able to observe them for years, no need for training; I troll them frequently by giving them a taste of their own medicine muahaha..


 
You realize they're observing you the whole time right?

Aww, entps are so cute.


----------



## SpaceMan

therandomsciencegirl said:


> What is going on here? You can't plan a 4way with an INFP in the thread! @Occams Chainsaw @SpaceMan To clarify deep is different for both types, as in INFJ: _Deep _vs ENTP: "Deep".


Ah ffs, why did I not see this "coming".


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


>


  love that song! 

btw, how would you type Morrissey? INFX?


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> love that song!
> 
> btw, how would you type Morrissey? INFX?


Most people say INFP (which strikes me as most likely), but I've also heard good arguments for INFJ and ISFP. I really don't know for sure.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

psychedelicmango said:


> I don't like boobies if that's what you mean.


But why not? Do you hate icecream too!?


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> But why not? Do you hate icecream too!?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> But why not? Do you hate icecream too!?


Hahaha

No, unless it's double nipple


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Did you ever see 8 Crazy Nights with Adam Sandler? Mrs Triple Nipple was a hoot!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

He decided he's an INTJ 3 guys. :shocked: 

God help us.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

psychedelicmango said:


> God help us.


Typical Ti-type; Can't do anything for yourselves!


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=290842" target="_blank">Wytch</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> I loved your entp gif and since I'm such a nice person here's a little *ISTP porn* for ya. Enjoy


No, no, no. my love. _This_ is ISTP porn.


----------



## TimeWillTell

BlackFandango said:


> No, no, no. my love. _This_ is ISTP porn.


My take on it


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> No, no, no. my love. _This_ is ISTP porn.


But there's nothing to fix there.. It's excellent Ti porn though, considering I enjoyed it


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> But there's nothing to fix there.. It's excellent Ti porn though, considering I enjoyed it


Some porn for the ENTPs as well.


----------



## TimeWillTell

BlackFandango said:


> Some porn for the ENTPs as well.


Okay, let me reciprocate your generosity INFJ, here some porn for ya


----------



## BlackFandango

WikiRevolution said:


> Okay, let me reciprocate your generosity INFJ, here some porn for ya


I appreciate the effort, but it's a little... Ne-y. INFJ porn looks a bit more like this.


----------



## TimeWillTell

BlackFandango said:


> I appreciate the effort, but it's a little... Ne-y. INFJ porn looks a bit more like this.


Am I slowly getting there?


----------



## BlackFandango

WikiRevolution said:


> Am I slowly getting there?


Closer, ideally INFJ porn is something that makes your brain hurt with knowledge, but is so entertaining that you can't stop watching.


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=290842" target="_blank">Wytch</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> I loved your entp gif and since I'm such a nice person here's a little *ISTP porn* for ya. Enjoy


What I wouldn't give to get my hands dirty with that.
lol
@BlackFandango we already know how an engine works but it was still cool so thanks  @WikiRevolution anything with a cool car is all right with me XD


Here is something for the ENTPs





For the INFJ :tongue:


----------



## TimeWillTell

ISTPs, "you know I am cool with females working on my engine. I prefer it actually "


----------



## Bunny

WikiRevolution said:


> ISTPs, "you know I am cool with females working on my engine. I prefer it actually "


I think most guys wouldn't mind an ISTP female working on their engine lol


----------



## BlackFandango

WikiRevolution said:


> ISTPs, "you know I am cool with females working on my engine. I prefer it actually "


I never understood why some men refer to women as "females" in a personal context. Makes them sound like the Coneheads.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> I never understood why some men refer to women as "females" in a personal context. Makes them sound like the Coneheads.


Nervousness probably.

I honestly never thought about it before and it really doesn't bother me but I am an ISTP.
So, not much offends us lol


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> Nervousness probably.
> 
> I honestly never thought about it before and it really doesn't bother me but I am an ISTP.
> So, not much offends us lol


I get offended by ads on Spotify. I'm listening to my music, in a good headspace, and all of a sudden: BAM! Shitty ads!


----------



## TimeWillTell

Wytch said:


> What I wouldn't give to get my hands dirty with that.
> lol
> 
> @BlackFandango we already know how an engine works but it was still cool so thanks
> @WikiRevolution anything with a cool car is all right with me XD
> 
> 
> Here is something for the ENTPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the INFJ :tongue:


The video for ENTPs is on spot! :applouse: roud:

I hope I m not the only one to find that funny :dry:


----------



## Bunny

Poor INFJ, all that contemplating time and space gone to waste.

I'm not sure what offends me, maybe this.









Now I'm blind -_-


@WikiRevolution Thanks :laughing: I liked the video too.


----------



## BlackFandango

WikiRevolution said:


> The video for ENTPs is on spot! :applouse: roud:
> 
> I hope I m not the only one to find that funny :dry:


I fart in the general direction anyone who doesn't like Monty Python. Their mother was a hamster and their father smelt of elderberries!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

@BlackFandango that chair vid is the most Ni thing I've ever watched in my life :laughing:

Some self-love. The ENTP spider






A little something for the ISTP (<3 dirtbikes <3)






INFJ =)






And last but not least, cos I'm a dinosaur nerd


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Where's the thinly veiled jealousy & animosity, are you sure that you're type is ENTP?


----------



## BlackFandango

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Where's the thinly veiled jealousy & animosity, are you sure that you're type is ENTP?


'Unknown Personality' porn:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> Get a dungeon you two.


----------



## sinaasappel

Occams Chainsaw said:


> There once was an INTP
> Who never lost his virginity.
> -The End


:tongue:


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Rules are for fools
> 
> Freestyle baby. I feel restricted already doing all those rhymes.


I once knew an ENTP
Unable to follow prosody
Her meter a mess
No care for what's stressed
Her verse, overall, an atrocity

Oh shit, here come the NF police to kick me out for being mean.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Occams Chainsaw said:


> There once was an INTP
> Who never lost his virginity.
> -The End


That was so funny and original, I forgot to laugh. :exterminate:

Come back in a thousand years when your maturity has reached acceptable levels.


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> There once was an INFP
> Who clearly was crushing on me;
> “Just give it some time
> And he will be mine,”
> A shower first, you damn hippy!


An infp
Met a NT
Who thought of himself rather highly
But she wasn't impressed
When she saw him undressed
Cos his dick stunk of cheese & was tiny.


----------



## BlackFandango

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> Come back in a thousand years when your maturity has reached acceptable levels.


 @Occams Chainsaw in a thousand years:


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Enclosed rhyme, nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what's the point of being mean? o.o


I didn't say that I don't get _any_ enjoyment out of it.
Pay attention, entp.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> An infp
> Met a NT
> Who thought of himself rather highly
> But she wasn't impressed
> When she saw him undressed
> Cos his dick stunk of cheese & was tiny.


But then she met Occams Chainsaw
A man who make her feel in awe;
She took a quick pic
of the 11 inch dick
That she desperately wanted to gnaw


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> I once knew an ENTP
> Unable to follow prosody
> Her meter a mess
> No care for what's stressed:crying:Her verse, overall, an atrocity
> 
> Oh shit, here come the NF police to kick me out for being mean.


:crying:

Lol, INFJ ladies and gents. Can't even pretend to be mean for 5 mins. 
Not only that but he's worried about imaginary accusations, where he projects himself and his morals onto other unknown "NFs".
Beautiful.



Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> That was so funny and original, I forgot to laugh. :exterminate:
> 
> Come back in a thousand years when your maturity has reached acceptable levels.


Nevermind them INTJ boys, they're all bark and no bite. I'd know...

Much like INTPs.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> :crying:
> 
> Lol, INFJ ladies and gents. Can't even pretend to be mean for 5 mins.
> Not only that but he's worried about imaginary accusations, where he projects himself and his morals onto other unknown "NFs".
> Beautiful.


I tend towards self-deprecation. You tend towards self-defecation.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> But then she met Occams Chainsaw
> A man who make her feel in awe;
> She took a quick pic
> of the 11 inch dick
> That she desperately wanted to gnaw


Canadian doesn't know the difference between inches and centimeters.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> I didn't say that I don't get _any_ enjoyment out of it.
> Pay attention, entp.


Tell be about when how enjoyment of being mean is not sadistic pleasure then, infp. And how sadistic pleasure is morally wrong. Cos I really want to boil Fandago's bunny for dissing my awesome rhymes, and turn Chainsaw's ass red for, well, because I want to.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Tell be about when how enjoyment of being mean is not sadistic pleasure then, infp. And how sadistic pleasure is morally wrong. Cos *I really want to boil Fandago's bunny for dissing my awesome rhymes*, and turn Chainsaw's ass red for, well, because I want to.


Well, I didn't dis your rhymes, I dissed your prosody. But your rhymes suck too, come to think of it.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Well, I didn't dis your rhymes, I dissed your prosody. But your rhymes suck too, come to think of it.


And that's your opinion! 

I'm out.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> And that's your opinion!
> 
> I'm out.


See you soon, my love. <3


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Hmpf.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Hmpf.


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> But then she met Occams Chainsaw
> A man who make her feel in awe;
> She took a quick pic
> of the 11 inch dick
> That she desperately wanted to gnaw


Wait... :shocked: 
That was your dick?

I thought it was roadkill!

:laughing: 

I was in awe because I thought you pulled it out of your pocket.

:tongue:


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Tell be about when how enjoyment of being mean is not sadistic pleasure then, infp. And how sadistic pleasure is morally wrong. Cos I really want to boil Fandago's bunny for dissing my awesome rhymes, and turn Chainsaw's ass red for, well, because I want to.


It's not wrong if you totally believe that they're enjoying it too and their squeals are those of delight.


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> It's not wrong if you totally believe that they're enjoying it too and their squeals are those of delight.


In short, always get consent, but once you have it, plow dat ass like it's made of snow! Or, you know, something like that.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

BlackFandango said:


> I don't think perfect people would go to such lengths to avoid direct sunlight. Or be such pervs. Or be Hitler.
> 
> INFPs, meanwhile, are moody bastards, even by _our_ standards, and are also pervs, but you're not Hitler. So there's that.


I may be moody, but I'm certainly no bastard. I'm pretty damn selfless unless you piss off one of my values on a deep level...then yeah, I can sort of be a bastard...but only in that very specific case. Normally I'm shy and have trouble even asking for someone to help me with a work assignment. It's a series of "U-uh...c-can you h-help m-me?" pretty much 24/7, and I tend to be incapable of asserting myself 94.4% of the time. If you piss me off though, I go into reverse ESTJ mode and turn into Satan himself.

Don't worry, I hate sunlight too. And...I'm a pervert. Yep.

Are you 100% positive Hitler was an INFJ? Like, 100% of 100%?


----------



## BlackFandango

Telepathis Goosus said:


> I may be moody, but I'm certainly no bastard. I'm pretty damn selfless unless you piss off one of my values on a deep level...then yeah, I can sort of be a bastard...but only in that very specific case. Normally I'm shy and have trouble even asking for someone to help me with a work assignment. It's a series of "U-uh...c-can you h-help m-me?" pretty much 24/7, and I tend to be incapable of asserting myself 94.4% of the time. If you piss me off though, I go into reverse ESTJ mode and turn into Satan himself.


In this case, "bastards" is a synonym for the word "people." But all that other stuff was good to know, I guess.



> Don't worry, I hate sunlight too. And...I'm a pervert. Yep.


We'll get along just fine then. 



> Are you 100% positive Hitler was an INFJ? Like, 100% of 100%?


I don't know. It's just funny to say, "At least you're not Hitler."


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

BlackFandango said:


> In this case, "bastards" is a synonym for the word "people." But all that other stuff was good to know, I guess.


Are you implying that humongous tangent was completely unnecessary?
*becomes frazzled with embarrassment*
Sorry, I talk about myself too much.



> We'll get along just fine then.


Right on, mister.



> I don't know. It's just funny to say, "At least you're not Hitler."


True.
Well at least your MBTI type isn't stereotyped as depressed-for-no-reason, immature, and emo.


----------



## BlackFandango

Telepathis Goosus said:


> Are you implying that humongous tangent was completely unnecessary?
> *becomes frazzled with embarrassment*
> Sorry, I talk about myself too much.


Damn you INFPs and your sweetness, it's hard to make fun of. Speaking of hard...



> Right on, mister.


Are we going camping? Cos I'm pitching a tent. 



> True.
> Well at least your MBTI type isn't stereotyped as depressed-for-no-reason, immature, and emo.


We're not? I should tell the others!


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

BlackFandango said:


> Damn you INFPs and your sweetness, it's hard to make fun of. Speaking of hard...


I don't know why but the combination of sweet and hard (other than what it obviously makes me think of) makese me think of stale candy and rice. Ew. Bad childhood. 



> Are we going camping? Cos I'm pitching a tent.


Oh, yes. I love camping. We can go to my secret hideout on Mars...with my telepathy I managed to control one of the rovers, and he built a castle for me. It's really quite amazing. You should come and see it.




> We're not? I should tell the others!


Pretty much every IxFx type is moody, emo, and easily depressed. We're the poster children for the tumblerinas...sadly...


----------



## BlackFandango

@Telepathis Goosus, Yay! Martian love shack.
We can hold each other under the Mars sky, stare out into desolate wasteland, and talk about the nature of existence.
In between, you know, the other thing.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

BlackFandango said:


> @Telepathis Goosus, Yay! Martian love shack.
> We can hold each other under the Mars sky, stare out into desolate wasteland, and talk about the nature of existence.
> In between, you know, the other thing.


Is this your attempt at flirting with me, strange Earthling? 

I do love staring into desolate wastelands, though. They're just so..._inspiring._ I don't know why...desolation is nice...waste is nice...

Oh, and the nature of existence is my favorite topic ever. What is it to be? What is consciousness? What dictates that I am alive and am I or you real? It goes on and on for eons...


You should probably know now, I'm not very open about my perversion. It's a sort of secret that I may mention but don't go in much detail about


----------



## BlackFandango

Telepathis Goosus said:


> Is this your attempt at flirting with me, strange Earthling?


Am I being too subtle?



> I do love staring into desolate wastelands, though. They're just so..._inspiring._ I don't know why...desolation is nice...waste is nice...
> 
> Oh, and the nature of existence is my favorite topic ever. What is it to be? What is consciousness? What dictates that I am alive and am I or you real? It goes on and on for eons...


*melts lustfully*











> You should probably know now, I'm not very open about my perversion. It's a sort of secret that I may mention but don't go in much detail about


My type is good at opening people up. Don't worry, we're gentle.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse

INFJ criticism: INFJ's complain that "no one understands me or cares" even though they willfully turn down their friend's invitation to talk about it or come hang out.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

BlackFandango said:


> Am I being too subtle?


Yes, indeed. The subtleness was so subtle that subtle's been subtled...subtely. 

(Not even sure if subtled or subtleness are words...don't think they are.)



>


I swear. That gif made my soul burn into puke. Yes, puke. That was so disgusting that my soul just gave up on it's soul-ness and became puke. 

On the other hand...it's sort of cool. What movie is it from? (I'm weird. I like horror.)




> My type is good at opening people up. Don't worry, we're gentle.


My type is good at...uh...complaining about how no one understands us? Oh wait...that's all IxFxs. Damnit.

Define _"gentle."_


----------



## BlackFandango

Telepathis Goosus said:


> I swear. That gif made my soul burn into puke. Yes, puke. That was so disgusting that my soul just gave up on it's soul-ness and became puke.
> 
> On the other hand...it's sort of cool. What movie is it from? (I'm weird. I like horror.)


_Raiders of the Lost Ark_



> Define _"gentle."_


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

BlackFandango said:


> _Raiders of the Lost Ark_


Thank you, strange Earthling.


>


----------



## PixelSky

You're always late (I'm an INFP)


----------



## Roman Empire

PixelSky said:


> You're always late (I'm an INFP)


Typical INFP's choosing to have "unknown personality"-label on PerC. Too sensitive to take the consequences or any stance on things. They might face resistance.

But listen up you little teary fuck


----------



## Jenko

So have you ever tried to put some awesome idea you always have to reality? Knowing but not applying is not knowing fellow ENTProcrastinator 

A threat:


----------



## TimeWillTell

You probably think the world is ready for your ideas! Bwahahaha ENTP! So cute & naive :wink:


----------



## PixelSky

@apa - Actually, the "unknown personality"-label on PerC it's because I answered another thread where no one had their personality label visible, like a game. Are you trying to insult me by calling me "too sensitive"? Anyway that was a fun to read reply.


----------



## BlackFandango

PixelSky said:


> @apa - Actually, the "unknown personality"-label on PerC it's because I answered another thread where no one had their personality label visible, like a game. Are you trying to insult me by calling me "too sensitive"? *Anyway that was a fun reply to read.*


Fixed that for you. Just because you INFPs act like children doesn't mean you ought to write like children as well.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Fixed that for you. Just because you INFPs act like children doesn't mean you ought to write like children as well.


Maybe he's Yoda or something..
@PixelSky yours is a fun to look at avatar. I do the lighter thing with my tongue too


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Maybe he's Yoda or something..
> @PixelSky yours is a fun to look at avatar. I do the lighter thing with my tongue too


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Lol. Yes to which one? Both? Cmon focus little INFJ you can do it. _I believe in you _(all time fav nfj phrase and a fucking LIE)


Hey look, you guys! An ENTP is being purposefully obstinate. That's something you don't see everyday, unless count the ones that end with the letter Y.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Hey look, you guys! An ENTP is being purposefully obstinate. That's something you don't see everyday, unless count the ones that end with the letter Y.


Fair enough. ENTPs are obtinate but also cool enough to admit shit about themselves. We're aware of our weaknesses unlike INFJs and their special cornflake syndrome.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Fair enough. ENTPs are obtinate but also cool enough to admit shit about themselves. We're aware of our weaknesses unlike INFJs and their special cornflake syndrome.


We can admit things, for example: we secretly find ENTPs' argumentative nature to be very sexy, infuriating though it may be. Also, I'm scared of giraffes.


----------



## Kynx

illow said:


> Is it type related?


Yes dear. Your inferior Sensing makes you oblivious to your surroundings. 

Do you know where you are? Do you remember how you got here? 
:tongue:


----------



## sinaasappel

Neverontime said:


> Yes dear. Your inferior Sensing makes you oblivious to your surroundings.
> 
> Do you know where you are? Do you remember how you got here?
> :tongue:


yes and unlike infps we wont spend the rest of our lives trying to figure it out


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Not that you don't want to. You just can't muster up the focus and attention needed.


----------



## sinaasappel

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Not that you don't want to. You just can't muster up the focus and attention needed.


but at least I can muster up the confidence in my personality type:kitteh:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@[email protected] said:


> but at least I can muster up the confidence in my personality type:kitteh:


well, the MBTI is just a theory... a primitive, schematic theory... people are complex, most carry traits of multiple personalities :tongue:
are you really that simple and one-dimensional, ENTP?


----------



## Jordan J

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> well, the MBTI is just a theory... a primitive, schematic theory... people are complex, most carry traits of multiple personalities :tongue:
> are you really that simple and one-dimensional, ENTP?


No. He's smart enough to think that he doesn't have to clarify that every single time, as if he's the only one to recognize it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## illow

Neverontime said:


> Yes dear. Your inferior Sensing makes you oblivious to your surroundings.
> 
> Do you know where you are? Do you remember how you got here?
> :tongue:


Wish I could explain


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Jordan J said:


> No. He's smart enough to think that he doesn't have to clarify that every single time, as if he's the only one to recognize it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Slippery slope, ENTJ. Don't mistake arrogance for confidence, assumption for insight.


----------



## fuliajulia

What's with EXFP and anarchism? There always all, "Yeah, no rules! Do whatever you feel!" exactly until you take their favorite parking spot.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

therandomsciencegirl said:


> What's with EXFP and anarchism? There always all, "Yeah, no rules! Do whatever you feel!" exactly until you take their favorite parking spot.


lol, well, I don't drive, so...

...and the "no rules" thing... may be the absence of the Fe itch to conform, quite liberating...but you wouldn't understand, INFJ. :tongue:


----------



## fuliajulia

fluffytheanarchist said:


> lol, well, i don't drive, so...
> 
> ...and the "no rules" thing... May be the absence of the fe itch to conform, quite liberating...but you wouldn't understand, infj. :tongue:


You _will_ learn to love my communist utopia!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

therandomsciencegirl said:


> You _will_ learn to love my communist utopia!


haha, no.
i _was_ born in the Soviet Union. :tongue:

and *come on*! INFJ and communist utopia, whom are we kidding here? we both know _dystopia_ is your forte.
Bet Cassandra was an INFJ!


----------



## fuliajulia

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> haha, no.
> i _was_ born in the Soviet Union. :tongue:
> 
> and *come on*! INFJ and communist utopia, whom are we kidding here? we both know _dystopia_ is your forte.
> Bet Cassandra was an INFJ!


There must be something to burn down to build a new... plus being a prophet for the masses is fun! Why you always gotta question my revolutionary plans EXFP?


----------



## sinaasappel

therandomsciencegirl said:


> There must be something to burn down to build a new... plus being a prophet for the masses is fun! Why you always gotta question my revolutionary plans EXFP?


Cause right now you sound like stalin


----------



## Deejaz

what's up with always having that implicit tone


----------



## Roman Empire

Deejaz said:


> what's up with always having that implicit tone


Time for ENTP tagteam

Here's a kick for your sensitive head. You INFJs need a deeper cause as motivations for living. Kicking you in the face for short term pleasure is enough cause for me to do it.

DO YOU LIKE THAT TONE?

[video]https://youtu.be/vy2a7FwjsmA?t=83[/video]


----------



## Jordan J

ENTP... This is why people don't respect you as a rational type.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWillTell

Jordan J said:


> ENTP... This is why people don't respect you as a rational type.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


ENTJ, maybe if you focused less on the philosopher and actually cared about the philosophy, we could have interesting debates :dry:


----------



## Deejaz

**skip me**



apa said:


> Time for ENTP tagteam
> 
> 
> Here's a kick for your sensitive head. You INFJs need a deeper cause as motivations for living. Kicking you in the face for short term pleasure is enough cause for me to do it.
> 
> DO YOU LIKE THAT TONE?
> 
> [video]https://youtu.be/vy2a7FwjsmA?t=83[/video]


much impact. much butt-hurt.. nice tone.

* *




ps~funny how that ended up to be dated on my birthday.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Jordan J said:


> ENTP... This is why people don't respect you as a rational type.




And exaclty why people like us, you know? Ever felt that? No?

(wtf is going on with quoting lately?)


----------



## Roman Empire

Deejaz said:


> **skip me**
> 
> 
> 
> much impact. much butt-hurt.. nice tone.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps~funny how that ended up to be dated on my birthday.


What does butthurt mean, I have never hard that expression before, is it something frequently used in the NF vocabulary?


----------



## fuliajulia

apa said:


> What does butthurt mean, I have never hard that expression before, is it something frequently used in the NF vocabulary?


Butthurt: a term commonly used to describe how an INFP reacts to an ESTP.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Butthurt: a term commonly used to describe how an INFP reacts to an ESTP.



ha! i think anyone is wise to wear a butt helmet when dealing with an ESTP!


----------



## Roman Empire

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Butthurt: a term commonly used to describe how an INFP reacts to an ESTP.


I like how you try to move the monkey from your back to the INFPs back.

An INFJ making a good fight in this thread is as fucking rare as your type all together. INFJ.. FIGHT ME!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Hehe, it's just too funny watching an INFP interact with an ESTP.


----------



## sinaasappel

Does anyone here ever sleep


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> And exaclty why people like us, you know? Ever felt that? No?
> 
> (wtf is going on with quoting lately?)


it's a simple tactic that helps wreak havoc on this thread...and is cleverly disguised as personalized, pointed response.
in other words, an Ne-dom's wet dream! right, ENTP? :tongue:


----------



## Roman Empire

@[email protected] said:


> Does anyone here ever sleep


I think the Feelers brains are sleeping in respirators 24/7. I miss their logical/rational capabilities. But again, how can I miss something that never was there. Let me correct myself, I could miss some rationale from their side.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

apa said:


> I miss their logical/rational capabilities.


that's true, ENTP! except i would replace "miss" with "conveniently overlook".


----------



## Roman Empire

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> that's true, ENTP! except i would replace "miss" with "overlook".


I would replace ENTP, with "overlord".

Especially as a type 9 you would enjoy us telling you what to do.

This entire thread is like the movie captain Phillips, all you diplomatic guys are like living peacefully in this thread, then us ENTPs comes like pirates, and hijack your ship. Without any real fight, because you have no weapons to keep us at bay. But we have AK47's and pistols.










Then later on after a dramatic hostage drama, the admins from perC come and ban all the ENTPs to save your pathetic NF lives.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

apa said:


> I would replace ENTP, with "overlord".



lol  i agree... an ENTJ overlord!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

apa said:


> I would replace ENTP, with "overlord".
> 
> Especially as a type 9 you would enjoy us telling you what to do.
> 
> This entire thread is like the movie captain Phillips, all you diplomatic guys are like living peacefully in this thread, then us ENTPs comes like pirates, and hijack your ship. Without any real fight, because you have no weapons to keep us at bay. But we have AK47's and pistols.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Then later on after a dramatic hostage drama, the admins from perC come and ban all the ENTPs to save your pathetic NF lives.*


oh, you poor unfortunate souls in desperate need of INFPs to advance your cause! 
@_apa_
P.S.: I can almost see it, "forget Guantanamo, rescue the frustrated pirates, before they blow up themselves and the world!" .... how about you create your own state of frustrated pirates? 
@_apa_
are you really going to go back and rewrite your post, after I've responded to it to negate my joke? no wonder noone's playing with you.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

@[email protected] said:


> Does anyone here ever sleep


I'll sleep enough when I die. 



FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> it's a simple tactic that helps wreak havoc on this thread...and is cleverly disguised as personalized, pointed response.
> in other words, an Ne-dom's wet dream! right, ENTP? :tongue:


Sounds like it! But I mean quoting is wack on PerC lately but ok Ms Ne dom, not seeing the obvious, and me doing the intuitive overlooking things that are obvious in my head. :tongue:

We're awesome. 

*runs off to compliment type above you thread*


----------



## sinaasappel

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> oh, you poor unfortunate souls in desperate need of INFPs to advance your cause!


Nope


----------



## fuliajulia

apa said:


> I like how you try to move the monkey from your back to the INFPs back.
> 
> An INFJ making a good fight in this thread is as fucking rare as your type all together. INFJ.. FIGHT ME!


You don't understand, as INFJ our main modes of conflict are passive aggression, sarcasm, and changing the subject.
(Plus, have you ever seen INFP and ESTP interact? It's fucking hilarious.)


----------



## mangodelic psycho

apa said:


> Then later on after a dramatic hostage drama, the admins from perC come and ban all the ENTPs to save your pathetic NF lives.


We're unbannable obviously.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@[email protected] said:


> Nope


lol, an "infantile agressor" you say?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> We're unbannable obviously.


hey, bans are your badges of honor!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hey, bans are your badges of honor!



That would be an xNTJ. An ENTPs badge of honour is slipping through the cracks of the system while doing their thing, and laughing about others' idiocy later. Like when you sit at the first row in class and you cheat by having the book opened in your legs and the prof doesn't have a clue, nor do your classmates, then you tell them obviously, and they think you're the most awesomest coolest person ever! That's our kind of thing. :laughing:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> That would be an xNTJ. An ENTPs badge of honour is slipping through the cracks of the system while doing their thing, and laughing about others' idiocy later. *Like when you sit at the first row in class and you cheat by having the book opened in your legs and the prof doesn't have a clue, nor do your classmates, then you tell them obviously, and they think you're the most awesomest coolest person ever! That's our kind of thing.* :laughing:


My ESTP classmate did that systematically... except she didn't brag about it afterwards, but you do have a point!


----------



## sinaasappel

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> lol, an "infantile agressor" you say?


The nicest possible way that a test could tell you youre good at fooling people when it comes to first impressions :laughing: *cough* [insert con artist joke here]



FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hey, bans are your badges of honor!


Shouldn't you be following our example then after all, your name implies you're an anarchist


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@[email protected] said:


> The nicest possible way that a test could tell you youre good at fooling people when it comes to first impressions :laughing: *cough* [insert con artist joke here]
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you be following our example then after all, your name implies you're an anarchist


 nah, i have Fi... unlike some people *cough, cough*


----------



## sinaasappel

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> nah, i have Fi... unlike some people *cough, cough*


Do it for the vine


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@[email protected] said:


> Do it for the vine


beware of an anarchist who is "letting you influence" them, as it will backfire!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> My ESTP classmate did that systematically... *except she didn't brag about it afterwards*, but you do have a point!


Τhat's odd.


----------



## Roman Empire

psychedelicmango said:


> That would be an xNTJ. An ENTPs badge of honour is slipping through the cracks of the system while doing their thing, and laughing about others' idiocy later. Like when you sit at the first row in class and you cheat by having the book opened in your legs and the prof doesn't have a clue, nor do your classmates, then you tell them obviously, and they think you're the most awesomest coolest person ever! That's our kind of thing. :laughing:


NF's have something else between their legs in class.

[


----------



## TimeWillTell

^ Reminds me of a misfortune, ESFP classmates distributing porn pics during classes... Well, the end is too embarrassing


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Τhat's odd.


keyword - systematically


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

apa said:


> NF's have something else between their legs in class.
> 
> [


gotta keep herself stimulated in that gray classroom!  wonder if the info retention level improves if she gets the same call on the exam.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> keyword - systematically


What, she did it systematically so no need to brag? Lol. I guess actions do speak louder than words, though for an estp to not brag is very unusual.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

psychedelicmango said:


> What, she did it systematically so no need to brag? Lol. I guess actions do speak louder than words, though for an estp to not brag is very unusual.


Well, it's often said that a guy with a big penis doesn't need to brag about it. I certainly never talk about mine so it must be true.


----------



## Roman Empire

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Well, it's often said that a guy with a big penis doesn't need to brag about it. I certainly never talk about mine so it must be true.


You just spoke about your dick...dick.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Well, it's often said that a guy with a big penis doesn't need to brag about it. I certainly never talk about mine so it must be true.


But you just did so it must be false.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

apa said:


> You just spoke about your dick...dick.


Grats on getting the joke buddy. 

We'll let you off this time, though. I know how hard it is for you to concentrate.


----------



## Roman Empire

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Grats on getting the joke buddy.
> 
> You said it twice. Is it that small?


You sensors, and your dick measurement contests... 










Piss out on the playground with you, and measure your dicks. While us intuitives can speak about some topics larger than your dick.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

This reminds me of an ESTP guy, naturally. We were having some beers with friends and he goes "Well you know we used to take out our dicks and measure them when we were younger. Now that I think about it, hey xxx! (shouts) I haven't seen your dick man, when you gonna show it to me? Cmon let's go to the bathroom." :laughing:


----------



## Kynx

apa said:


> NF's have something else between their legs in class.


It was usually an estp before class started.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

apa said:


> You sensors,


Sensor? That's the first time somebody has ever assumed anything but intuition for me! Cool. 

Trust an ENTP to just make shit up to back their theory.


----------



## sinaasappel

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Sensor? That's the first time somebody has ever assumed anything but intuition for me! Cool.
> 
> Trust an ENTP to just make shit up to back their theory.


trust an unknown personality to judge


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

@[email protected] said:


> trust an unknown personality to judge


Click the spoiler, embassador infantile/agressor


----------



## sinaasappel

so you're an intj with doubts.... ironic


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Nope. Just hide my type so it doesn't come up on the game threads.


----------



## sinaasappel

That's cool


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Criticisms only please, stinky.


----------



## sinaasappel

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Criticisms only please, stinky.


Smellin' yourself


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

@[email protected] said:


> Smellin' yourself


If you're wondering what the smell is, your nose is too close to your mouth.

xD


----------



## sinaasappel

:laughing: I really have nothing to say to that :laughing:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Hey look an ENTP.

Can you make me a nuclear fusion reactor from planet Mars please?


* *




Just kidding I love ENTPs


----------



## sinaasappel

Telepathis Goosus said:


> Hey look an ENTP.
> 
> Can you make me a nuclear fusion reactor from planet Mars please?
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding I love ENTPs


lets take over the world


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

@[email protected] said:


> lets take over the world


I'll bring the biological warfare viruses and phasers, you can get the giant alien mob army


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Yeah, an ENTP and an INFP decide to take over the world! ...except they can't decide on which particular one to take over..
so they settle on taking over all of them! in every dimension! and to do so gently, humanely, with utmost care!

Then, as we anxiously hold our collective breath and grind our collective teeth in terror... the said monsters move onto the best way to boil pasta... is 'al dente' overrated afterall?


----------



## Roman Empire

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Yeah, an ENTP and an INFP decide to take over the world! ...except they can't decide on which particular one to take over..
> so they settle on taking over all of them! in every dimension! and to do so gently, humanely, with utmost care!
> 
> Then, as we anxiously hold our collective breath and grind our collective teeth in terror... the said monsters move onto the best way to boil pasta... is 'al dente' overrated afterall?


Type 9 women bore their husbands so much, they need to go to a forum to find people who want to listen to them. Cute avatar btw, who is it?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

apa said:


> Type 9 women bore their husbands so much, they need to go to a forum to find people who want to listen to them. Cute avatar btw, who is it?


Type 7 husbands are perpetually bored with life, universe and everything, so they can just bounce off the walls or chase a rhumba or frequent forums while their type 9 wives rest in mindfulness meditation...ommm 

avatar: no clue, but I like her style


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

ENTP, stop procrastinating and put your theories and ideas to work. JFC. You guys are fun, but get your lives together.


----------



## TimeWillTell

ESFPs, well, at least you're extroverts & perceivers, so you got that right ^^


* *




loving the siggy, who wrote that?


----------



## Gurpy

@WikiRevolution

ENTP: Similar to me but unable to form their own opinion cause of their weird obsession with debates and devils advocate


----------



## sinaasappel

ESTPguy said:


> @WikiRevolution
> 
> ENTP: Similar to me but unable to form their own opinion cause of their weird obsession with debates and devils advocate


But when we do form an opinion its usually better than yours:kitteh:


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

WikiRevolution said:


> ESFPs, well, at least you're extroverts & perceivers, so you got that right ^^
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving the siggy, who wrote that?


----------



## Gurpy

@November

ESFP: My childish Se cousin. Often hard to take you serious


----------



## BlackFandango

An ESTP guy named @ESTPguy. You ESTPs and your boundless imaginations!


----------



## piquancy

Ahh I don't have much experience with INFJ's, perhaps a little too serious?


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

@BlackFandango
WTF is a Black Fandango? Isn't Fandango a movie app?


----------



## BlackFandango

November said:


> @BlackFandango
> WTF is a Black Fandango? Isn't Fandango a movie app?


The "fandango" came from Queen's "Bohemian Rhapsody," and the "black" part came from the Rolling Stones' "Paint It Black." I just liked the way those two words sounded together.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Got a moose? :tongue:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

November said:


> @_BlackFandango_
> WTF is a Black Fandango? Isn't Fandango a movie app?


fan·dan·go
fanˈdaNGɡō/
_noun_



*1*.
a lively Spanish dance for two people, typically accompanied by castanets or tambourine.



*2*.
a foolish or useless act or thing.
"the Washington inaugural fandango







Hmm maybe he's into dark Spanish dance?


----------



## BlackFandango

stargazing grasshopper said:


> fan·dan·go
> fanˈdaNGɡō/
> _noun_
> 
> 
> 
> *1*.
> a lively Spanish dance for two people, typically accompanied by castanets or tambourine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2*.
> a foolish or useless act or thing.
> "the Washington inaugural fandango"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm maybe he's into dark Spanish dance?


The Spanish translation would be "FandangoNegro," which neither sounds as good, looks as good, and has the unfortunate connotations of the word "*****."


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

I need to stop drinking milk. My body is rejecting white culture


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

*a whiter shade of pale*

*PROCUL HAREM*
A WHITER SHADE OF PALE - 08/06/1967 6 weeks at #1 - 15 weeks on chart 


We skipped the light fandango 
Turned cartwheels 'cross the floor 
I was feeling kinda seasick 
But the crowd called out for more 
The room was humming harder 
As the ceiling flew away 
When we called out for another drink 
The waiter brought a tray 

And so it was that later 
As the miller told his tale 
That her face, at first just ghostly 
Turned a whiter shade of pale


----------



## BlackFandango

stargazing grasshopper said:


> *a whiter shade of pale*
> 
> *PROCUL HAREM*
> A WHITER SHADE OF PALE - 08/06/1967 6 weeks at #1 - 15 weeks on chart
> 
> 
> We skipped the light fandango
> Turned cartwheels 'cross the floor
> I was feeling kinda seasick
> But the crowd called out for more
> The room was humming harder
> As the ceiling flew away
> When we called out for another drink
> The waiter brought a tray
> 
> And so it was that later
> As the miller told his tale
> That her face, at first just ghostly
> Turned a whiter shade of pale


That's a great song, but you gotta respect the original version:


----------



## fuliajulia

God, people try to sound cool on this website but you're all nerds.


----------



## BlackFandango

therandomsciencegirl said:


> God, people try to sound cool on this website but you're all nerds.


Says the girl who's avatar is from _Avatar_.


----------



## fuliajulia

BlackFandango said:


> Says the girl who's avatar is from _Avatar_.


I where my dorkiness as a badge of honor. (I mean come on, who was I gonna fool?)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

therandomsciencegirl said:


> I where my dorkiness as a badge of honor. (I mean come on, who was I gonna fool?)


so then this site is full of "honorable" people  
count on an INFJ to flip flop on a spin!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

On the subject of dorkiness... ENFPs are like jigglypuffs, cute and sweet, but trolls at heart. 






I particularly think of a jigglypuff everytime I see Fluffy around


----------



## BlackFandango

I'd bet money an ENTP made this:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

BlackFandango said:


> That's a great song, but you gotta respect the original version:


I had no idea the origin of that tune, kinda cool that it goes that far back.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Go on! Write a limerick. I miss that little stint we had of poems.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Oh I don't know.. @_BlackFandango_ says I'm no good, something about my parody..? 
@Occams Chainsaw

There once was a lovely young fellow
too bad that his teeth were all yellow
He said he was British
I said, can you finish
that beer, so we'll go home and mellow?

:kitteh:


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Oh I don't know.. @_BlackFandango_ says I'm no good, something about my parody..?
> @Occams Chainsaw
> 
> There once was a lovely young fellow
> too bad that his teeth were all yellow
> He said he was British
> I said, can you finish
> that beer, so we'll go home and mellow?
> 
> :kitteh:


Hey, that one actually works. Good job, Mango!


----------



## Parrot

BlackFandango said:


> Hey, that one actually works. Good job, Mango!


You're still here? Get a job, weirdo.


----------



## BlackFandango

Drunk Parrot said:


> You're still here? Get a job, weirdo.


I would, but the ENTPs took all the jobs that involve sitting on ass. Besides, it's Labor Day.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Hey, that one actually works. Good job, Mango!


----------



## Kynx

@BlackFandango

Stop making the NT's cry. 

You'll regret opening those floodgates.


----------



## sinaasappel

psychedelicmango said:


>


Americas next top model let's go


----------



## Adonnus

Hey, an ENTP...hell I'm surprised you remembered the name of the show


----------



## fuliajulia

Neverontime said:


> @_BlackFandango_
> 
> Stop making the NT's cry.
> 
> You'll regret opening those floodgates.


Though, how could you not?
Let the robots rust in their own tears!


----------



## TimeWillTell

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Though, how could you not?
> Let the robots rust in their own tears!
> View attachment 387698


Dear INFJs, these tears are oily lubricant that we cleverly spread on us in order to maintain our smoothness & perfect our sheep clothing.

I am not disappointed though that you couldn't see that, since our technology is so refined & especially since you tend to see emotions everywhere. I ll give you infinite credentials to try to figure us out though, cuz it's FUN & CUTE!


----------



## Kynx

WikiRevolution said:


> Dear INFJs, these tears are oily lubricant that we cleverly spread on us in order to maintain our smoothness & perfect our sheep clothing.
> 
> I am not disappointed though that you couldn't see that, since our technology is so refined & especially since you tend to see emotions everywhere. I ll give you infinite credentials to try to figure us out though, cuz it's FUN & CUTE!


I thought you just had greasy hair


----------



## TimeWillTell

Neverontime said:


> I thought you just had greasy hair


Always glad to see a Fi dom accepting to change his/her mind. It's rare enough to be encouraged :tongue:


----------



## Kynx

WikiRevolution said:


> Always glad to see a Fi dom accepting to change his/her mind. It's rare enough to be encouraged :tongue:


I wish I could be more like entps and change my mind every 5 minutes.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Neverontime said:


> I wish I could be more like entps and change my mind every 5 minutes.


This thread is called 'criticize the personality type above you'. Thus, I m struggling to understand your previous contribution however I do agree that I find ENTPs faculty to constantly update their database quite sexy too  especially when contrasted with INFPs dispositions to static tropism.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

i've been loved enough today


----------



## sinaasappel

November said:


> i've been loved enough today


Um that's good to know:dry:


----------



## TimeWillTell

November said:


> i've been loved enough today


Which hand did you use?


----------



## Kynx

WikiRevolution said:


> This thread is called 'criticize the personality type above you'. Thus, I m struggling to understand your previous contribution however I do agree that I find ENTPs faculty to constantly update their database quite sexy too  especially when contrasted with INFPs dispositions to static tropism.


I won't believe you've changed unless you prove it and show me your punani


----------



## TimeWillTell

Neverontime said:


> I won't believe you've changed unless you prove it and show me your punani


:shocked: Nah! You're just trying to kiss my petals :tongue: A really weird sexual deviation if you ask me... After ripe reflection, not too much for INFPs. Anyway, I am pretty openminded for my type :wink:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ricardo1222 said:


> Sorry, but you do not exist. If you exist in Earth, not in Mars, you will be a ESTP, but a bullied ESTP.


Enquiring minds wonder what [blank] "planet" did you just pull that out of? 

@_ricardo1222_
and please don't reply with Uranus, cause that would be so 3rd grade!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Meh. Vulnerability, all these intense emotions, wanting to do things for them, smashing stuff when things go south... sounds like typical PMS to me, when it happens as oftenly as it does with nfps. No thanks, I'm waiting for my one and true love.


Yeah, with nfps it's a roller-coaster  but with nfjs -- just a coaster!


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Meh. Vulnerability, all these intense emotions, wanting to do things for them, smashing stuff when things go south... sounds like typical PMS to me, when it happens as oftenly as it does with nfps. No thanks, I'm waiting for my one and true love.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

psychedelicmango said:


> Meh. Vulnerability, all these intense emotions, wanting to do things for them, smashing stuff when things go south... sounds like typical PMS to me, when it happens as oftenly as it does with nfps. No thanks, I'm waiting for my one and true love.


Your search is over sweetie.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

ESTJs, I love how direct and no bs approach you guys like taking. I also enjoy your get shit done attitude <3


----------



## Roman Empire

November said:


> ESTJs, I love how direct and no bs approach you guys like taking. I also enjoy your get shit done attitude <3


Compared to you they get shit done in this thread by criticizing the type above them. You just perform like some ESFP clown. Being so stupid not even understanding the thread, is that your new comedian act?


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

apa said:


> Compared to you they get shit done in this thread by criticizing the type above them. You just perform like some ESFP clown. Being so stupid not even understanding the thread, is that your new comedian act?


----------



## Roman Empire

November said:


>


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Or just good at playing one. As @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ would say, just another fig leaf.


I'm really starting to think you're a mistyped entp and I'm mistyped infj


----------



## Roman Empire

psychedelicmango said:


> I'm really starting to think you're a mistyped entp and I'm mistyped infj


The difference between an ENTP and an INFJ is the fact if we were on a lonely island. And there was a kitten. Then the starving INFJ would keep the kitten alive, because all the cuddles, and good energy the kitten gave the INFJ would be life nurturing. The ENTP would not give a shit, but just break the neck of the kitten, and eat it.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Either one would eat the kitten if they were sufficiently starved. Where's your Ti entj?


----------



## Roman Empire




----------



## stargazing grasshopper

psychedelicmango said:


> Either one would eat the kitten if they were sufficiently starved. Where's your Ti entj?


ENTJs are Te doms, Ti exists within the realm of their shadow world.


----------



## Roman Empire

stargazing grasshopper said:


> ENTJs are Te doms, Ti exists within the realm of their shadow world.


ESTJ the guardian protecting @psychedelicmango the mistyped ENTP from her own stupidity. Well done. But I don't think you can get through to her. Her thick forehead is too difficult to penetrate through with common sense, facts and logic.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

stargazing grasshopper said:


> ENTJs are Te doms, Ti exists within the realm of their shadow world.


Thank you ESTJ, the question was rhetorical.



apa said:


> ESTJ the guardian protecting @_psychedelicmango_ the mistyped ENTP from her own stupidity. Well done. But I don't think you can get through to her. Her thick forehead is too difficult to penetrate through with common sense, facts and logic.


My forehead is pretty thin and small actually, I presume you mean "thick skull". Get your facts right, enfp.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

LOL I'm nobody's guardian protector or white knight, those days are over for me.

Regarding your alleged thick forehead, I prefer not to discriminate against a gal due to naturally enhanced cranial protection.


----------



## TimeWillTell

I personally call that shithead, ESTJ


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Either one would eat the kitten if they were sufficiently starved. Where's your Ti entj?


Not necessarily. I mean, aside from the fact that I loathe the idea of eating a kitten, or any animal for that matter, you'd have to weigh the energy required to prepare its meat, versus the meager sustenance it would actually provide. Plus, it's not as though you could ration the meat to keep yourself alive longer, you don't have the benefit of refrigeration to keep it from spoiling. Furthermore, in this scenario death is the most likely outcome one way or another, would you rather die with a companion, or having murdered an innocent animal? And while it's true that the kitten would probably eat your corpse after you died, I believe that if there's anything that makes a human worth anything, it's our ability to rise above our baser instincts, even in the most desperate of times. So yeah, I think I'm very much an INFJ, and I somehow feel like @apa is giving us the Voight-Kampff test.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

psychedelicmango said:


> Either one would eat the kitten if they were sufficiently starved. Where's your Ti entj?


No disagreement regarding either type eating the kitty. However I expect that the INFJ's foresight would very likely lead to a plan which allowed INFJ to have her kitty & eat it too. Betcha that INFJ would hug the kitty to death, then skin the kitty & stuff it's hyde with coconut hairs. I wouldn't be at all surprised were INFJ to use pearls to replace the kitty's eyes.

Yup, INFJ has a stuffed kitty & a belly full of kitty meats, appears a win win to me.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Not necessarily. I mean, aside from the fact that I loathe the idea of eating a kitten, or any animal for that matter, *you'd have to weigh the energy required to prepare its meat, versus the meager sustenance it would actually provide*. Plus, it's not as though you could ration the meat to keep yourself alive longer, you don't have the benefit of refrigeration to keep it from spoiling. Furthermore, in this scenario death is the most likely outcome one way or another, would you rather die with a companion, or having murdered an innocent animal? And while it's true that the kitten would probably eat your corpse after you died, I believe that if there's anything that makes a human worth anything, it's our ability to rise above our baser instincts, even in the most desperate of times. So yeah, I think I'm very much an INFJ, and I somehow feel like @_apa_ is giving us the Voight-Kampff test.


Yeah, the bold was my first thought too, but I highly doubt anyone would be able to think logically in such desperate times. I don't think that's even an indicator of character or empathy or whatever. I simply think there's a point of no return, especially when it has to do with survival, not just any base instinct.


----------



## BlackFandango

BlackFandango said:


> INCEST! INCEST!
> IT'S THE BEST!
> PUT YOUR SISTER TO THE TEST!
> 
> :shocked:














FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> lol, if that's not an entp comment... great job, mirror factory!


Unfortunately (or not, probably not), I didn't make that up. 

Credit where it's due (which, if you wanna see a _real_ ENTP):


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Unfortunately (or not, probably not), I didn't make that up.
> 
> Credit where it's due (which, if you wanna see a _real_ ENTP):


hehe...the Oscar-winning ScoobyJew vs the Master Race.:laughing:
the magnetic field stuff was funny too  thanks for posting.


----------



## Bunny

ENFP









Me


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> you do show a ton of F for a mango  and are quite perceptive... and to avoid @_apa_ going apeshit on me for not criticizing you, ENTP your haphazard chameleon-like behavior is very confusing for all of us including yourself.
> 
> Remember Billy Joel's lyrics?
> "She is frequently kind
> And she's suddenly cruel
> She can do as she pleases
> She's nobody's fool"
> 
> Stop that shit! Get your act together!


Of course I show F, he whole point of Fe is showing it 
(I like that song btw)

So haphazard, such mysterious






(this vid is like the ultimate guide on how to be a 4 btw LOL)




BlackFandango said:


> Both ENTPs and INFJs are known for being chameleons. The question is, is @_psychedelicmango_ reflecting me, am I reflecting her, or a bit of both? It's like that one analogy I can't think of at the moment, but perfectly illustrates the current situation.


What if both? That would mean that we're reflecting each other, but not the real us - the projection of what we think each other views each other.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Of course I show F, he whole point of Fe is showing it
> (I like that song btw)
> 
> So haphazard, such mysterious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this vid is like *the ultimate guide on how to be a 4* btw LOL)


i was just about to say that! a guide to playing an INxP :laughing:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i was just about to say that! a guide to playing an INxP :laughing:


...mysterriousss...

Though I think that vid mainly applies to INFx 4s. For NTPs, this is more like it hahaha:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> ...mysterriousss...
> 
> Though I think that vid mainly applies to INFx 4s. For NTPs, this is more like it hahaha:


hehe... well, female INTPs 5w4 or 4w5 can be quite _mysteriousss_


----------



## sinaasappel

Now its a problem when I'm reminded of how normal I am by an exfp


----------



## Kynx

When did this become 'kiss the ass of the person above you, post stupid expression gif's and watch shit videos' thread?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

If you want to feel the soft touch of lips on your ass, all you had to do was ask


* *




an INFJ


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> If you want to feel the soft touch of lips on your ass, all you had to do was ask
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an INFJ


If you wanted to see a stupid expression, you could have just looked in the mirror


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> If you wanted to see a stupid expression, you could have just looked in the mirror


Already on it.


















Brb. Returning some video tapes.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Yeah we know why you cropped the image.

Unknown type's motto










couldn't locate an image of unknown type kissing a donkey's ass


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Already on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brb. Returning some video tapes.


Returning them to where? The 1980's? 

:laughing:

And stop wanking with my tights on


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> When did this become 'kiss the ass of the person above you, post stupid expression gif's and watch shit videos' thread?


Aww little infp's feeling left out. You seem out of sorts, what happened? Bad hair day? Canceled manicure appointment?


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Aww little infp's feeling left out. You seem out of sorts, what happened? Bad hair day? Canceled manicure appointment?


Yeah I'm feeling left out because I wanna watch shit videos from the 1980's too


----------



## Bunny

Maybe she feels like poor Patrick.





Except I'm guessing it would be someone's outfit was better than hers or perhaps she saw someone with a cuter phone.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Right. Fuck. Those insufferable intj minions built a timemachine before ME? :exterminate:


----------



## Kynx

Wytch said:


> Maybe she feels like poor Patrick.
> 
> Except I'm guessing it would be someone's outfit was better than hers or perhaps she saw someone with a cuter phone.


Yeah because I'm such a sensor

:laughing:

I don't notice outfits or phones


----------



## Bunny

Neverontime said:


> Yeah because I'm such a sensor
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> I don't notice outfits or phones


You don't have to be a Sensor for that.

That's always your excuse :tongue: you have to notice some things or do you get into accidents often?
Like do cars hit you often when you cross the street?


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Yeah I'm feeling left out because I wanna watch shit videos from the 1980's too


Wish granted!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Neverontime said:


> Yeah because I'm such a sensor
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> I don't notice outfits or phones


Sensor abuser!
I kinda chuckle when people allude that they don't use the functions they'd prefer they didn't possess.
I'm very likely type ESTJ, Te dom but near equal strength Si/Ne & somewhat weaker Fi, yet I notice emotions & my reaction to emotion. Sensors feel stuff, we're really not the emotional zombies that the ridiculous stereotypes portray us to be.
I suspect that "feelers" are very similar in that their inferior or tertiary sensing function is used daily & developed greater than some feelers are comfortable acknowledging to themselves.

Just saying that I suspect everybody laughs inside after reading a comment which includes denying possession of an unwanted cognitive function. Sensor denial is more common with INTJs & INFJs, but no type is immune to special snowflake wannabe syndrome.


----------



## TimeWillTell

BlackFandango said:


> Wish granted!


Had to thank because of the nice thumbnail. Then clicked it and realized it can't be played in my country due to some copyright dictatorship bs! Can't unthank though because that would be a huge emotional lift for an INFJ...
I m even compelled to write this comment because it's a nice Fe-twist you put me in... :dry: Good job! You seem to understand quite a bit, intuitively


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Sensor denial is more common with INTJs & INFJs, but no type is immune to special snowflake wannabe syndrome.


Well, by definition of being INTJ or INFJ we don't like using that function. It is suppressed by a dominant Ni preference. It isn't an exaggeration to say an Ni-dom doesn't use Se because most of the time it is heavily weighed down by introverted intuition. When it does surface, it's kinda embarrassing because we're not 'good' at using it - it comes out during times of stress, as with any inferior function: When it's not being ignored (meaning walking into doors or 'zoning out' or just having no idea where my phone is after 4 seconds of placing it down next to me), it means focusing so much on the details and being so removed from perceiving the world in a way that we find comfortable that we feel anxious or vulnerable. Either that or we're binge drinking or chain smoking or using it in some other reckless way.

This happens with every type, though. There is a counter-phobic relationship with the inferior function. I think sensors just tend to feel intuitives' relationship with sensing is 'special snowflake' and alluding to something 'mystical' because you perceive the world in that concrete way generally and are comfortable doing so.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Well, by definition of being INTJ or INFJ we don't like using that function. It is suppressed by a dominant Ni preference. It isn't an exaggeration to say an Ni-dom doesn't use Se because most of the time it is heavily weighed down by introverted intuition. When it does surface, it's kinda embarrassing because we're not 'good' at using it - it comes out during times of stress, as with any inferior function: When it's not being ignored (meaning walking into doors or 'zoning out' or just having no idea where my phone is after 4 seconds of placing it down next to me), it means focusing so much on the details and being so removed from perceiving the world in a way that we find comfortable that we feel anxious or vulnerable. Either that or we're binge drinking or chain smoking or using it in some other reckless way.
> 
> This happens with every type, though. There is a counter-phobic relationship with the inferior function. I think sensors just tend to feel intuitives' relationship with sensing is 'special snowflake' and alluding to something 'mystical' because you perceive the world in that concrete way generally and are comfortable doing so.


Now I understand why you guys mostly choose black & white avatars ^^ I feel you ^^ Much originality :kitteh:


----------



## Bunny

I can be completely absent minded, I hate it -_-

Even Sensors can have this problem or maybe mine is less prominent than some other Sensors. I don't know.
I do know that my Ni might be more dominant in me than what would be considered "normal" for an ISTP.
Which could be part of it.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

WikiRevolution said:


> Had to thank because of the nice thumbnail. Then clicked it and realized it can't be played in my country due to some copyright dictatorship bs! Can't unthank though because that would be a huge emotional lift for an INFJ...
> I m even compelled to write this comment because it's a nice Fe-twist you put me in... :dry: Good job! You seem to understand quite a bit, intuitively


If you have a Youtube account then you should be able to access your settings menu, go to profile & select a different country.


----------



## Kynx

Wytch said:


> You don't have to be a Sensor for that.
> 
> That's always your excuse :tongue: you have to notice some things or do you get into accidents often?
> Like do cars hit you often when you cross the street?


I notice things I need to notice so I don't die. I also notice things that the Sensors around me force me to pay attention to. 

I've seen about 50 people today and I couldn't tell you one thing that anybody was wearing.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> I've seen about 50 people today and I couldn't tell you one thing that anybody was wearing.


Did the dungeon master make you promise before the bukakee could begin?

Maybe it's a trick answer because none of them were wearing anything.


----------



## Bunny

Neverontime said:


> I notice things I need to notice so I don't die. I also notice things that the Sensors around me force me to pay attention to.
> 
> I've seen about 50 people today and I couldn't tell you one thing that anybody was wearing.


I don't always notice every little thing either.
I can be in my own zone at times.

So, just chill and if you want I can buy you a milkshake or we can watch My Little Pony.

Whichever you prefer


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Sensor abuser!
> I kinda chuckle when people allude that they don't use the functions they'd prefer they didn't possess.
> I'm very likely type ESTJ, Te dom but near equal strength Si/Ne & somewhat weaker Fi, yet I notice emotions & my reaction to emotion. Sensors feel stuff, we're really not the emotional zombies that the ridiculous stereotypes portray us to be.
> I suspect that "feelers" are very similar in that their inferior or tertiary sensing function is used daily & developed greater than some feelers are comfortable acknowledging to themselves.
> 
> Just saying that I suspect everybody laughs inside after reading a comment which includes denying possession of an unwanted cognitive function. Sensor denial is more common with INTJs & INFJs, but no type is immune to special snowflake wannabe syndrome.


^^inferior N & F perceiving negative possibilities, badly^^

You won't find a single post of mine that states or implies that my sensing function is unwanted. Projection much. :dry:

*starts studying estj for more inferior function manifestations"


----------



## Kynx

@BlackFandango I'm not watching any more videos in this thread. Watching them has led me to understand why infp's are suicidal. 



Occams Chainsaw said:


> Did the dungeon master make you promise before the bukakee could begin?
> 
> Maybe it's a trick answer because none of them were wearing anything.


I don't know anything about your weird sexual fetishes.


----------



## Kynx

Wytch said:


> I don't always notice every little thing either.
> I can be in my own zone at times.
> 
> So, just chill and if you want I can buy you a milkshake or we can watch My Little Pony.
> 
> Whichever you prefer


Wait  Are you flirting with me?

Nympho 
:tongue:


----------



## Bunny

Neverontime said:


> Wait  Are you flirting with me?
> 
> Nympho
> :tongue:


No, would you like me to?


----------



## Kynx

Wytch said:


> No, would you like me to?


I'm not sure. Will you still force me to watch My Little Pony?


----------



## Bunny

Neverontime said:


> I'm not sure. Will you still force me to watch My Little Pony?


Well, it could stay on in the background but we wouldn't have to really watch it.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> I don't always notice every little thing either.
> I can be in my own zone at times.
> 
> So, just chill and if you want I can buy you a milkshake or we can watch My Little Pony.
> 
> Whichever you prefer


details are more Si territory. I have very high Se, but I can't tell you how many doors I walked into (the most embarrassing one was at a huge Duty Free store at the Heathrow airport, those damn glass doors are TOO clean!), down how many staircases I've rolled, even managed to almost fall off a roof once! I pick up on the general atmosphere, the mood, the facial expressions very well, but not the details... and forget _remembering_ details, that just doesn't happen. Si users, however, actually notice the tiny little details AND remember them!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> the most embarrassing one was at a huge Duty Free store at the Heathrow airport, those damn glass doors are TOO clean!),


When I was about 13, I went ice-skating with my family and a girl I was interested in. While waiting for access to the rink, my siblings got bored and started playing tag. Wanting to impress the girl, tag was clearly a lame game for kids and so playing was out of the question... but then I got dropped into the game anyway and there was a look of expectation on her face. I couldn't not get somebody. So I was it and locked onto my brother for making me break my Blue Steel seduction gaze and proceeded to chase him. Knowing what was coming and that I was much faster than him, he ran through the doors to the outside car park where there were more obstacles to hide behind than the spacious but open lobby. Chasing him at full speed with a fury only matched by Genghis Khan, I ran head on into the gleaming glass wall - face first, bouncing off it with an almighty thud and knocking myself out. My master plan to be the alpha male of the rink (having had lessons growing up) now foiled since my mother insisted I needed to go to the hospital.

I don't think my ego ever recovered.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Sensor abuser!
> I kinda chuckle when people allude that they don't use the functions they'd prefer they didn't possess.
> I'm very likely type ESTJ, Te dom but near equal strength Si/Ne & somewhat weaker Fi, yet I notice emotions & my reaction to emotion. Sensors feel stuff, we're really not the emotional zombies that the ridiculous stereotypes portray us to be.
> I suspect that "feelers" are very similar in that their inferior or tertiary sensing function is used daily & developed greater than some feelers are comfortable acknowledging to themselves.
> 
> Just saying that I suspect everybody laughs inside after reading a comment which includes denying possession of an unwanted cognitive function. Sensor denial is more common with INTJs & INFJs, but no type is immune to special snowflake wannabe syndrome.


*grabs milkshake from @_Neverontime_, hands it over to @_stargazing grasshopper_* there, there...

the infp doesn't really think noticing outfits or phones is bad, they just happen to go over her head, unlike the 1980's videos, apparently... and by the way, sensing is not the opposite of feeling... just sayin'.

@_Neverontime_: especially for you    (i won't point out the fun details...)











sorry, couldn't pick the most specialest version


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> When I was about 13, I went ice-skating with my family and a girl I was interested in. While waiting for access to the rink, my siblings got bored and started playing tag. Wanting to impress the girl, tag was clearly a lame game for kids and so playing was out of the question... but then I got dropped into the game anyway and there was a look of expectation on her face. I couldn't not get somebody. So I was it and locked onto my brother for making me break my Blue Steel seduction gaze and proceeded to chase him. Knowing what was coming and that I was much faster than him, he ran through the doors to the outside car park where there were more obstacles to hide behind than the spacious but open lobby. Chasing him at full speed with a fury only matched by Genghis Khan, I ran head on into the gleaming glass wall - face first, bouncing off it with an almighty thud and knocking myself out. My master plan to be the alpha male of the rink (having had lessons growing up) now foiled since my mother insisted I needed to go to the hospital.
> 
> I don't think my ego ever recovered.


)) awww... and ouch! i hope you didn't break your nose!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Why not? People want to hear what makes them happy. He was making people happy to the detriment of himself and the purity of his art form. Is that a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Neverontime certainly has a charisma I like when she's not being a grump


It is for him, cause on the inside he developed a dependency...


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> It is for him, cause on the inside he developed a dependency...


Which means he doesn't want to make a positive difference in the world for positive's sake. He needs to do it while being 'true' to whatever that thing is. Sounds like having your cake and eating it, tbh, but I suppose every type has it's own wishful thinking.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Which means he doesn't want to make a positive difference in the world for positive's sake. He needs to do it while being 'true' to whatever that thing is. Sounds like having your cake and eating it, tbh, but I suppose every type has it's own wishful thinking.


It's probably never going to be congruent enough to be satisfying... meaning the public demand and the artistic taste/growth... gotta pick one and stick to it for sanity's sake.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Why not? People want to hear what makes them happy. He was making people happy to the detriment of himself and the purity of his art form. Is that a bad thing?


I guess the difference is I would want to make something meaningful to others. A lot of popular stuff is distinguished chiefly by its disposablity. Ever go back and listen to a lot of popular music from ten years ago, or watch popular film, and recoil at how awful they are? Plus, why wouldn't I wanna be satisfied with my work? I'm the one who's name is on it. 

Look at this:

From _Scary Monsters_, Bowie's album immediately proceeding _Let's Dance_:





From _Tonight_, Bowie's album immediately following _Let's Dance_:





Notice how much more dated the latter song sounds than the former, despite being four-years more recent? Quality work, produced with care and passion will almost always stand the test of time over assembly-line crap.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Yeah, sp/sx seems more correlative with type 4/5 traits while so/sx seems more easily identified in 1/2.
> What are your professional goals?
> 
> Man, I just had an explosion of dots connect at the same time and I realized that the same traits are repeated on micro and macro scale so they've made it that you can model your personality in about 5 different ways and still be correct because they all say the same thing. It's a little disappointing, tbh. Seems lazy of the enneagram people.


You've intrigued me with the explosion of connections... now i am thinking of what they might be. The one possible connection that I see is that the tritype direction might coincide with the instinctual stacking... like the id, the ego, and the superego, might correspond to sx/sp/so? would you explain the patterns that you see? curious.


----------



## Kynx

@FluffyTheAnarchist @BlackFandango @psychedelicmango @Occums Chainsaw @Wytch @stargazinggrasshopper @WikiRevolution @apa

My shit 1980's video contribution, just for you


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Why not? People want to hear what makes them happy. He was making people happy to the detriment of himself and the purity of his art form. Is that a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Neverontime certainly has a charisma I like when she's not being a grump


Hey! I'm not being a grump. It's you being over-sensitive :tongue:


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> @FluffyTheAnarchist @BlackFandango @psychedelicmango @Occums Chainsaw @Wytch @stargazinggrasshopper @WikiRevolution @apa
> 
> My shit 1980's video contribution, just for you


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Is it a cop out to suggest that it's in our genes? It seems sensible that a man would want to spread his seed as far as possible while a woman would want to secure only the most eligible mates. It puts all of relationship dynamics, including slut shaming, into perspective. I especially like how in a broader context we can see a general trend of women being the obstacle to sex and men the obstacle to commitment in relationships.


Slut shaming is a result of women being perceived as the property of men which no doubt began when men decided to start selling them and virgins gained a higher monetary value, making owning one a sign of power, status and wealth. It's a social advantage not a biological one. 

There's no evolutionary advantage for women to be faithful and monogamous, while men aren't being either of those things. A man can father many children but it won't matter to evolution if those children don't live long enough to reproduce.


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Slut shaming is a result of women being perceived as the property of men which no doubt began when men decided to start selling them and virgins gained a higher monetary value, making owning one a sign of power, status and wealth. It's a social advantage not a biological one.
> 
> *There's no evolutionary advantage for women to be faithful and monogamous, while men aren't being either of those things.* A man can father many children but it won't matter to evolution if those children don't live long enough to reproduce.


Right. The whole obsession with female virginity and monogamy came about because of social conditions around inheritance and heirship. Basically, it was a way to be sure that your first-born son was really _your_ first-born son. But today, questions of paternity are answered everyday by Maury Povich.

However, men _are_ impaired by evolution to be competitive in procreation. The whole reason the penis is shaped the way it is is so it can suck out other men's semen like a toilet plunger.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Slut shaming is a result of women being perceived as the property of men which no doubt began when men decided to start selling them and virgins gained a higher monetary value, making owning one a sign of power, status and wealth. It's a social advantage not a biological one.
> 
> There's no evolutionary advantage for women to be faithful and monogamous, while men aren't being either of those things. A man can father many children but it won't matter to evolution if those children don't live long enough to reproduce.


that's why courtesans were cool, had an education, lead interesting lives, befriended great leaders and thinkers, defied the "property" convention even if at the expense of general acceptance and stigma.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ @_BlackFandango_ @_psychedelicmango_ @_Occums Chainsaw_ @_Wytch_ @_stargazinggrasshopper_ @_WikiRevolution_ @_apa_
> 
> My shit 1980's video contribution, just for you


meh.. it's not bad enough to be so bad that it's good...


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> When I was about 13, I went ice-skating with my family and a girl I was interested in. While waiting for access to the rink, my siblings got bored and started playing tag. Wanting to impress the girl, tag was clearly a lame game for kids and so playing was out of the question... but then I got dropped into the game anyway and there was a look of expectation on her face. I couldn't not get somebody. So I was it and locked onto my brother for making me break my Blue Steel seduction gaze and proceeded to chase him. Knowing what was coming and that I was much faster than him, he ran through the doors to the outside car park where there were more obstacles to hide behind than the spacious but open lobby. Chasing him at full speed with a fury only matched by Genghis Khan, I ran head on into the gleaming glass wall - face first, bouncing off it with an almighty thud and knocking myself out. My master plan to be the alpha male of the rink (having had lessons growing up) now foiled since my mother insisted I needed to go to the hospital.
> 
> I don't think my ego ever recovered.


I used to regularly stumble on lamp posts on the street. It's weird though, cos I notice details that intrigue me, or are easthetically interesting, but I might miss the big picture. For example, I might notice and remember afterwards that x is wearing a flowery skirt, sandals and a blouse that has a tiny wine stain on it, but if you asked me what's her hair color I wouldn't know. 



> The so/sx is actually usually socially unable - great in intimate settings but not so much in groups; think of it like the introvert. They want to 'connect' and so their attraction, even though they long for a secure connection with soembody, is very fluid and unstable, since it is very dependent on their sx 'energy'. It makes them flighty.


:/



FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> the so/sx beast is hard to relate to or even understand.






Occams Chainsaw said:


> The so/sx reminds me a lot of how we seem to perceive the INFJ. They want to impact a few people over a long period of time. They are great with people but in groups can feel like they don't belong or maybe even anxious.
> 
> The sx/so is more like the ENFJ. They are much more likely to want to impact everybody and, as you say, make very good leaders because of their want to 'make an impact' on groups - usually quite counter-culture. Though, it's not the group that matters to them but the cause or the view. You can probably guess that a lot of these people are activists.


I thought I was sx/sp before, I clearly am not. I'm between sx/so and so/sx leaning towards so/sx. Thanks for your kind words both of you, if I had any kind of Fi in me, I'd be pouting.


----------



## Kynx

Wytch said:


> I agree.
> 
> All of my relationships have been intense in one way or another.
> 
> I kind of see it as wanting a Persephone and Hades type relationship.
> 
> Because we all know that Persephone really wanted to be dragged down with him.
> 
> lol


Hades represents Persephones 'inner male' which is the union people unconsciously seek and expect to find in relationships. 
If you're looking for intensity, that is.


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Right. The whole obsession with female virginity and monogamy came about because of social conditions around inheritance and heirship. Basically, it was a way to be sure that your first-born son was really _your_ first-born son. But today, questions of paternity are answered everyday by Maury Povich.
> 
> However, men _are_ impaired by evolution to be competitive in procreation. The whole reason the penis is shaped the way it is is so it can suck out other men's semen like a toilet plunger.


That's why?

I thought it was for our amusement when you all dash round naked with a semi on.

:laughing:


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> meh.. it's not bad enough to be so bad that it's good...


I can't find worse so I'll give up


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> I used to regularly stumble on lamp posts on the street. It's weird though, cos I notice details that intrigue me, or are easthetically interesting, but I might miss the big picture. For example, I might notice and remember afterwards that x is wearing a flowery skirt, sandals and a blouse that has a tiny wine stain on it, but if you asked me what's her hair color I wouldn't know.
> 
> 
> 
> :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was sx/sp before, I clearly am not. I'm between sx/so and so/sx leaning towards so/sx. Thanks for your kind words both of you, if I had any kind of Fi in me, I'd be pouting.


pouting would be completely unnecessary, cause none of the "kind" words were meant as judgement statements... just an attempt to understand on my part, and an attempt to explain on Occam's. I sincerely didn't understand the difference. 

Here's a good reference:
Socionics - the16types.info - Instinctual Stackings


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> That's why?
> 
> I thought it was for our amusement when you all dash round naked with a semi on.
> 
> :laughing:


Wanna see me do the helicopter?


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Wanna see me do the helicopter?


Sure. 
I didn't like to ask, you know, in case your propeller couldn't quite take off 

:laughing:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> pouting would be completely unnecessary, cause none of the "kind" words were meant as judgement statements... just an attempt to understand on my part, and an attempt to explain on Occam's. I sincerely didn't understand the difference.
> 
> Here's a good reference:
> Socionics - the16types.info - Instinctual Stackings


See? I can't even fake being an nfp properly, it's too ridiculous to even try to be honest


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> I was more like this as a kid.


Actually I was well-liked by the kids like you. They all thought I was a weirdo, but they found that weirdness entertaining. Plus, growing up disabled, they were very protective of me.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Hey, I know this is the criticism thread but Fe-Aux isn't _that_ bad!


* *




Not good?


----------



## Bunny

@BlackFandango 
Well, that's cool.

I honestly have no idea how I'd actually be around kids like the one in the kitten video.


----------



## Parrot

Wytch said:


> @BlackFandango
> Well, that's cool.
> 
> I honestly have no idea how I'd actually be around kids like the one in the kitten video.


ISTPs be like


----------



## Bunny

Drunk Parrot said:


> ISTPs be like


I cannot tell what that guy is doing lol


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> I cannot tell what that guy is doing lol


i think he's kicking a kitten's back (the kitten is up side down, little paws pointing down and the face is between the paws, we can only see half of its bent body).. could be a puppy too... see it?


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i think he's kicking a kitten's back (the kitten is up side down, little paws pointing down and the face is between the paws, we can only see half of its bent body)


Oh :sad:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> Oh :sad:


hey, the bird needs rehab, so it's a bit bitter, wants to kick kittens n stuff.


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hey, the bird needs rehab, so it's a bit bitter, wants to kick kittens n stuff.


I suppose.

ISTPs are actually known to be very good with animals and I'd never hurt one.

I know you are just joking around and I don't mean to be serious.


----------



## fuliajulia

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hey, the bird needs rehab, so it's a bit bitter, wants to kick kittens n stuff.


 Yeah, but that doesn't mean it can just kick a kitten. God EXFP, why ya gotta go around validating everybody's feelings?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Wytch said:


> I don't mean to be serious.


You just are roud:


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You just are roud:


You're right


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> I suppose.
> 
> ISTPs are actually known to be very good with animals and I'd never hurt one.
> 
> I know you are just joking around and I don't mean to be serious.


that's it, girl! either you get in touch with your inner psychopath, or you are ISFP.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

x


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> that's it, girl! either you get in touch with your inner psychopath, or you are ISFP.


Haha, I try my best.

Besides there's too much going on in my brain, it'd be difficult to turn it off.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Yeah, but that doesn't mean it can just kick a kitten. God EXFP, why ya gotta go around validating everybody's feelings?


Who says it's just kicking a kitten, ENTPs are original and like complexity; maybe he's recording a hip-hop song and the kitten's mad but rhythmic cries are the breakthrough new sound!

INFJ, when will you learn that policing NPs makes them want to kick kittens?


----------



## Bunny

I sure hope so -_-

Because if that guy is really hurting a kitten, then he's lucky I'm not there to teach him a lesson.

& he is also smoking, this picture is not good at all.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> Haha, I try my best.
> 
> Besides there's too much going on in my brain, it'd be difficult to turn it off.


are you implying that ISFP brains are off? :shocked: 
good job, ISTP, now we are talking!


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> are you implying that ISFP brains are off? :shocked:
> good job, ISTP, now we are talking!


Of course not :cough cough:

For real though Ti is a pain sometimes


----------



## fuliajulia

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Who says it's just kicking a kitten, ENTPs are original and like complexity; maybe he's recording a hip-hop song and the kitten's mad but rhythmic cries are the breakthrough new sound!
> 
> INFJ, when will you learn that policing NPs makes them want to kick kittens?


When I'm done with this:


----------



## Roman Empire

Wytch said:


> At least we can have real emotions unlike ENTPs


The only real thing in ISTP's lives are their remote control and their social anxiety.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> I'm sure it has a lot to do with Twilight. Also the fact that after Twilight, she is playing the same part over and over again.
> 
> She seems okay irl, I mean most people think I have a RBF lol.
> So, I can relate to her in that sense since I don't go around smiling 24/7 either.


Who does? By the way, it took me a minute to translate RBF, and the first thing I thought of was this:






Honestly, I think RBF is just a bullshit way for men to call out women for not smiling at them. Because, for some dumbass reason, women not smiling at them hurts their wittle feewings.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Women shouldn't smile at men, they are the ones damaging their lives.


----------



## Bunny

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Women shouldn't smile at men, they are the ones damaging their lives.


^Hah


As for the "RBF" (resting bitch face) it's mostly women who seem to have a problem with how I am.




apa said:


> The only real thing in ISTP's lives are their remote control and their social anxiety.


Then why do you have a picture of Clint Eastwood in your profile?
He's like the poster boy for ISTPs.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> ^Hah
> 
> 
> As for the "RBF" (resting bitch face) it's mostly women who seem to have a problem with how I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do you have a picture of Clint Eastwood in your profile?
> He's like the poster boy for ISTPs.


They are correct for blaming you because it was your choice and your mistake.


----------



## Bunny

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> They are correct for blaming you because it was your choice and your mistake.


Did I miss something? Who's blaming me for what?


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> Then why do you have a picture of Clint Eastwood in your profile?
> He's like the poster boy for ISTPs.


That's not Clint Eastwood, that's Lee Van Cleef, starring opposite Eastwood in _The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly_.


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Don't worry about it, I'll wear dark sunglasses for your annual smile but hopefully it'll coincide with an eclipse to kill two bird with one stone kinda thing. However don't worry if @_Drunk Parrot_ gets you too excited, I wouldn't rat you out were you to slip up & unexpectedly crack off an idealistic smile toward him again.


I'm not smiling at drunk parrot, he'll think I want him and start breathing on me


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> That's not Clint Eastwood, that's Lee Van Cleef, starring opposite Eastwood in _The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly_.


No, it's in his profile he sent me some weird visitor message and I saw it when I replied back.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> Did I miss something? Who's blaming me for what?


Yes, you did not read between the lines, that white space was telling you something. 
Boost your N and you will see unseeable things.


----------



## Bunny

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yes, you did not read between the lines, that white space was telling you something.
> Boost your N and you will see unseeable things.


If you mean my RBF comment it's just how people see me.
I'm not going out of my way to be rude to anyone and I try my best not to.
I'm usually a quiet person but people see what they want to.


----------



## Roman Empire

@Wytch



> Then why do you have a picture of Clint Eastwood in your avatar?
> He's like the poster boy for ISTPs


Holy fuck, do you think it is Eastwood? It is Van Cleef. Holy shit you ISTPs, you are so superficial that just because a guy has a cowboy hat on then he is Eastwood LOOOOOOOL.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> If you mean my RBF comment it's just how people see me.
> I'm not going out of my way to be rude to anyone and I try my best not to.
> I'm usually a quiet person but people see what they want to.


You can challenge me and my words, but you will never win. All things occur in proper order, now is not the day I die.


----------



## Bunny

apa said:


> @Wytch
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck, do you think it is Eastwood? It is Van Cleef. Holy shit you ISTPs, you are so superficial that just because a guy has a cowboy hat on then he is Eastwood LOOOOOOOL.


In your PROFILE not your avatar.

I meant profile picture.


----------



## Roman Empire

Wytch said:


> If you mean my RBF comment it's just how people see me.
> I'm not going out of my way to be rude to anyone and I try my best not to.
> I'm usually a quiet person but people see what they want to.


It is difficult to see anything else than boobs on your avatar and profile picture. Give us a chance.


----------



## Roman Empire

Wytch said:


> In your PROFILE not your avatar.
> 
> I meant profile picture.


It is shocking to see even an INFJ is thinking more than you. But well, he is also intuitive. What is the next, you see a picture of Woody from toystory and claim it is Clint Eastwood? Your ignorance is hilarious.


----------



## BlackFandango

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yes, you did not read between the lines, that white space was telling you something.
> Boost your N and you will see unseeable things.


I'm an N-dom, and I have no clue who or what you're talking about.



Neverontime said:


> I'm not smiling at drunk parrot, he'll think I want him and start breathing on me


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Hey, I did him. Of course, he had to be bottom. So much drinking impairs certain function, if you know what I mean.



Wytch said:


> No, it's in his profile he sent me some weird visitor message and I saw it when I replied back.


Oh. Maybe it's because he looks like Eli Wallach irl.


----------



## Bunny

apa said:


> It is shocking to see even an INFJ is thinking more than you. But well, he is also intuitive. What is the next, you see a picture of Woody from toystory and claim it is Clint Eastwood? Your ignorance is hilarious.


You changed my quote



> Then why do you have a picture of Clint Eastwood in your profile?
> He's like the poster boy for ISTPs.


^
That is what I actually said.

Just keep it up buddy keep it up.


----------



## Roman Empire

BlackFandango said:


> I'm an N-dom, and I have no clue who or what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Hey, I did him. Of course, he had to be bottom. So much drinking impairs certain function, if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Maybe it's because he looks like Eli Wallach irl.


Lol you missed a golden opportunity to say:

"Well if the Bad is his avatar, and the Good is his profile picture, I wonder what role/title is left for his real face"


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

All
Children 
Are
Blindfolded


----------



## mangodelic psycho

apa said:


> I would love to see her bondage you and spank you, and force you to do shit, now you justify your behavior all the time with "Us Entps procrastinate so much" blablabla.


TMI. Don't wanna know about your current fantasies dude, especially since you haven't realised them yourself and project them onto me.



> Criticize me. JUST DO IT!


No. We don't beg grasshopper. Sure we need reactions like we need our next breath, but we have to get them through subtle manipulation, not by fucking asking for it. If I were to critisize you as an entp, I'd say you have to learn your Fe better pronto. Aka need to be a better ass kisser/manipulator (asskisser is what NFs think you are, manipulator is what you really are). You need to learn to act as if you actually care - revolting, I know - it opens all kind of doors. I can't impersonally critisize your type though, certainly, it'd be too arrogant to critisize perfection - even for me.


----------



## an absurd man

psychadelicmango said:


> You need to learn to act as if you actually care - revolting, I know - it opens all kind of doors. *I can't impersonally critisize your type though, certainly, it'd be too arrogant to critisize perfection - even for me. *


This is why you can't trust ENTPs. :laughing:


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Well, no. What's the fun if they let you?
> 
> :crazy:


Oh dear, Mr intj.

It's not socially acceptable to tie people up against their will. People get quite upset. They did both times I did it anyway :crazy:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

an absurd man said:


> This is why you can't trust ENTPs. :laughing:


I think you bolded the wrong part:


> Aka need to be a better ass kisser/manipulator (asskisser is what NFs think you are, manipulator is what you really are). You need to learn to act as if you actually care - revolting, I know - it opens all kind of doors.


.



Neverontime said:


> Oh dear, Mr intj.
> 
> It's not socially acceptable to tie people up against their will. People get quite upset. They did both times I did it anyway :crazy:


What are you an ISTJ!?


----------



## an absurd man

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I think you bolded the wrong part:


No, I paid special interest to an instance of manipulation in action.


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> What are you an ISTJ!?


No, but I do let my Te-Si out to play a little when people deserve it. :kitteh:


----------



## SysterMatic

You HAVE to be cute and kind even in this thread?!


----------



## fuliajulia

Nope! For example, most ENFP think they're Ned Stark when they're actually Klaus Nomi. :tongue:


----------



## SysterMatic

therandomsciencegirl said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/members/inver.html" target="_blank">Inver</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> Nope! For example, most ENFP think they're Ned Stark when they're actually Klaus Nomi. :tongue:


Girl I don't know what you did but you clearly did it wrong


----------



## fuliajulia

Inver said:


> Girl I don't know what you did but you clearly did it wrong


Damn HTML! (I'm an Ni Dom, an inability to do life is expected...)


----------



## SysterMatic

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Damn HTML! (I'm an Ni Dom, an inability to do life is expected...)


I'm sorry. I would change you making experiments on you, but sadly it's illegal and mom said not to illegal things.


----------



## an absurd man

I guess the stories about INFJs are true.












Inver said:


> I'm sorry. I would change you making experiments on you, but sadly it's illegal and mom said not to illegal things.


It's not like that would stop you from doing it anyway.


----------



## SysterMatic

an absurd man said:


> I guess the stories about INFJs are true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like that would stop you from doing it anyway.


Meh... Let's just say the thank's for the hammer


----------



## mangodelic psycho

an absurd man said:


> No, I paid special interest to an instance of manipulation in action.














goodnight everyone =)


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Wytch said:


> Kristen Stewart is actually ISTP and we're not known for our smiles.
> 
> I always thought INFPs would smile.


Some ISTPs have a nice smile, but INFPs have a beautiful glowing smile that radiates from deep within.


----------



## Bunny

Right.

I forgot I'm a Thinker and only Feelers are deep.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

apa said:


> Your personality type is nothing but a little snack for me. There's not a lot of carbohydrates for my brain in that meal. ISTPs are like the equivalent to empty calories. No nutrition at all. Just the taste of salty tears.


diagnosis: rabies.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Neverontime said:


> No, but I do let my Te-Si out to play a little when people deserve it. :kitteh:


Nobody deserves to experience your Te/Si LOL.

Why did you allow Occum to slide one by you? Maybe all those damn lovey dovey compliments & hugging have caused you to begin losing your edge. Yep you're going soft & that's the reason why you didn't bother to correct OC regarding that Te/Si are the dom/tert functions of ESTJ & that ISTJs dom/tert functions are Si/Te.

It's likely that you're still salvageable, but you'll need to attend a 14 day ENTJ bootcamp & follow up with a 7 day ESTJ finishing school.


----------



## Bunny

All ESTJs


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Why did you allow Occum to slide one by you? Maybe all those damn lovey dovey compliments & hugging have caused you to begin losing your edge. Yep you're going soft & that's the reason why you didn't bother to correct OC regarding that Te/Si are the dom/tert functions of ESTJ & that ISTJs dom/tert functions are Si/Te.


What gibberish are you talking about?

I said ISTJ and then she replied with Te/Si. I didn't slide anything past her (that you'd be interested in). You could say she was wrong but I wasn't!

Clearly, even Si in the *Auxiliary* (tertiary is the 3rd function - so you were doubly wrong) position isn't enough to pay attention to the details. I mean, if you can't even do that then what's the point in having it? Useless!


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> @BlackFandango can have it. His curse is that he has to judge everybody and so will be forced by his objective Fe to put himself on the naughty list. No presents for you!


Well, you were getting coal, but then you found me not only gainful employment, but also an excuse to get @psychedelicmango to sit on my lap and tell me what she wants, so you get a bouncy house. Thanks for saving Christmas!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> He can be the bad elf that @_psychedelicmango_ and co. tie to a rocket launcher with a rainbow coloured trail on Christmas eve to start Santa's epic journey.


Lol, where would he land?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Lol, where would he land?


In the absurd man's Grinch lair.


----------



## Bunny

We can put the "whip" in cream.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> In the absurd man's Grinch lair.


hahaha )

oh yeah, and:


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> In the absurd man's Grinch lair.


We can put shiny objects all around the cave for him to find.
He'll never leave.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> We can put shiny objects all around the cave for him to find.
> He'll never leave.


the only shiny object that'd prevent him from leaving would be a landmine!
(shiny things are for ENFPs, not ENTPs with rabies)


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

ISTPs, you guys are awesome, but too sensitive.


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> the only shiny object that'd prevent him from leaving would be a landmine!
> (shiny things are for ENFPs, not ENTPs with rabies)


He has to stay distracted but I suppose we could just throw him in there with an ENFP :tongue:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Wytch said:


> In your PROFILE not your avatar.
> 
> I meant profile picture.


Yeah that's a weakness of ENTPs, they browse over a comment & focus upon words which support their prejudiced opinion. Had they actually read & comprehended your comment rather than jumping to conclusion, it should've been crystal clear that you were referring to an image of Clint Eastwood upon his profile rather than to his avatar.

It's sometimes best to accept that those prejudiced against you won't admit they often see & hear whatever they choose to. It's "like" their real opinion of you allows their mind to willfully filter their experiences so as to fit their prejudice. 
IOW you're a sensor & a woman, so you're inferior &/or too dumb to know much about cowboy stuff.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Wytch said:


> He has to stay distracted but I suppose we could just throw him in there with an ENFP :tongue:


I was thinking an ENTP INTJ battle between him (an elf) and an absurd man (the grinch - who else but an INTJ?) would be pretty cool.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> He has to stay distracted but I suppose we could just throw him in there with an ENFP :tongue:


did you just objectify me? :shocked:


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> He has to stay distracted but I suppose we could just throw him in there with an ENFP :tongue:





FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> the only shiny object that'd prevent him from leaving would be a landmine!
> (shiny things are for ENFPs, not ENTPs with rabies)


Just put a Sega Dreamcast in there, he'll never be able to shut up about what an underrated system it was.


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I was thinking an ENTP INTJ battle between him (an elf) and an absurd man (the grinch - who else but an INTJ?) would be pretty cool.


I think we should make this a paid event, people will pay to see this.




@FluffyTheAnarchist of course not :innocent face:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Wytch said:


> I think we should make this a paid event, people will pay to see this.



* *




Well, yeah. Why else would I be doing this? 




The elf will have a turn in character, win the fight and save Christmas, making him welcome again among the other elves. The Grinch (INTJ) reluctantly takes the lead of the NFs who coddle him and he embraces Christmas too. 

The End.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> I think we should make this a paid event, people will pay to see this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ of course not :innocent face:


and here's an ISTP commercializing Christmas!  nothing's sacred!!


----------



## Bunny

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Yeah that's a weakness of ENTPs, they browse over a comment & focus upon words which support their prejudiced opinion. Had they actually read & comprehended your comment rather than jumping to conclusion, it should've been crystal clear that you were referring to an image of Clint Eastwood upon his profile rather than to his avatar.
> 
> It's sometimes best to accept that those prejudiced against you won't admit they often see & hear whatever they choose to. It's "like" their real opinion of you allows their mind to willfully filter their experiences so as to fit their prejudice.
> IOW you're a sensor & a woman, so you're inferior &/or too dumb to know much about cowboy stuff.



He just wanted to make a big argument over it and I don't even want to waste my energy on him most of the time.

I know but come on what ISTP isn't going to know who Clint Eastwood is for realz.

I actually really like westerns.


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah. Why else would I be doing this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The elf will have a turn in character, win the fight and save Christmas, making him welcome again among the other elves. The Grinch (INTJ) reluctantly takes the lead of the NFs who coddle him and he embraces Christmas too.
> 
> The End.












This should be a movie.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Well, yeah. Why else would I be doing this?


i _saw_ that! :shocked: 

such cynicism! such lack of morals!
you people _disgust_ me!

go get them @_stargazing grasshopper_!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> go get them @stargazing grasshopper!


Fool!

You think I didn't see this coming? Your lap dogs have been tied up in their administration office. nothing can stop me now.

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> All
> Children
> Are
> Blindfolded


LOL, says a 15 year old Yoda. Give the wise enlightened act a break & be real for a day.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> This should be a movie.


It was. It was called _Spring Breakers_. Not a very faithful adaptation, could use a reboot.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Fool!
> 
> You think I didn't see this coming? Your lap dogs have been tied up in their administration office. nothing can stop me now.
> 
> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


*phones PETA, reports grasshopper abuse*


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> *phones PETA, reports grasshopper abuse*


Who's Peter?


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Fool!
> 
> You think I didn't see this coming? Your lap dogs have been tied up in their administration office. nothing can stop me now.
> 
> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


XDXDXD

Even if you didn't, I wouldn't be worried.

ISTPs reaction time is too fast.

Send as many as you want @FluffyTheAnarchist I will take them out :tongue:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Who's Peter?


People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA)

(aka the xNFP army


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA)


Peter sounds like an INFJ... and I'm supposed to be scare? lul. Let him at me.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> XDXDXD
> 
> Even if you didn't, I wouldn't be worried.
> 
> ISTPs reaction time is too fast.
> 
> Send as many as you want @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ I will take them out :tongue:


oh yeah? ever heard of the Egyptian plagues tough guy? :tongue:


----------



## Bunny

^He doesn't look that scary to me.





FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> oh yeah? ever heard of the Egyptian plagues tough guy?


Haha

Please, I live for the apocalypse.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Peter the Pansexual Demiromantic Unicorn INFJ sounds about right to me.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Peter sounds like an INFJ... and I'm supposed to be scare? lul. Let him at me.


Peeta an INFJ? Maybe. What about Katniss?


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Peter the Pansexual Demiromantic Unicorn INFJ sounds about right to me.


Nah. We don't believe in labels.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> Peeta an INFJ? Maybe. What about Katniss?


I'd actually go with ISTP/ENFP Katniss/Peeta from the very little I've read of the first book.



BlackFandango said:


> Nah. We don't believe in labels.


My mistake.
Is that something people can identify you by? :wink:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Peter sounds like an INFJ... and I'm supposed to be scare? lul. Let him at me.


PETA is a powerful force!


----------



## Bunny

Katniss is usually typed as an ISTP.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> PETA is a powerful force!


You know what, I might just have left some vital evidence leading towards my current location. If they were to find it, it wouldn't be unreasonable to assume they would overcome me with force and apprehend me.

*Big gulp*


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Hey! Peter Pan is ENTP, back off.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Hey! Peter Pan is ENTP, back off.


not an ESFP?


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> Katniss is usually typed as an ISTP.


Has all the acting chops.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You know what, I might just have left some vital evidence leading towards my current location. If they were to find it, it wouldn't be unreasonable to assume they would overcome me with force and apprehend me.
> 
> *Big gulp*


haha... the goth "cow" in that photo is priceless! :laughing:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> not an ESFP?


His Ne is too apparent. Could be an ENFP though. Meh. He doesn't like hunting people down to hug them, must be ENTP.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

gotta go get some sleep, night-night all you bubble-bursting, fairy-tale tainting monsters.


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> gotta go get some sleep, night-night all you bubble-bursting, fairy-tale tainting monsters.


Yes, we taint them. With our taints.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Has all the acting chops.


As they stated, ISTPs do not like being told what to do :tongue:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Yes, we taint them. With our taints.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

BlackFandango said:


> He's being a dick to get a rise out of you. Don't let him.


Nah IMHO ENTP's not intentionally being a dick, he's merely attracted to her similar to a 5th grader with a crush.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

@Slagasauras


> Mango should clean her house and sort her laundry like the ENTJ she isn't.


It's always interesting when a nerd boy INTP tells me to do shit. :wink:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

apa said:


> @_BlackFandango_ @_Neverontime_ @_WikiRevolution_s @_psychedelicmango_, and others are always in this thread. This thread is like a Tiger cage, where they throw all kind of weak animals into it, then I play with their lives, and my food at the same time. There's only carcass' left, so of course when they throw in new meat like you, I am going to fuck you up.
> 
> Just like in school the bully always have his favorite victim, doesn't he?
> 
> "Why only and always me?"
> 
> Do I sense a little tear on the emotionless ISTPs little face? Aaaw.



That's so ENFP


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> That's so ENFP


more like ESTP


----------



## Bunny

Have fun all think I'm signing off for now, I need to plan this Christmas event and find a good stadium for it.


----------



## BlackFandango

stargazing grasshopper said:


> That's so ENFP


Personally, I think he's an ESTJ, but a young one who's just discovered his Ne. Like a kid who just learned what masturbation is but never learned about privacy.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Nah IMHO ENTP's not intentionally being a dick, he's merely attracted to her similar to a 5th grader with a crush but similarly he's too socially awkward to convey his feels for her & act upon them. So he persists with teasing her, likely hoping to initiate a game of girls chase the boys & that she'll make the first real move LOL.


It's not that complex you overthinking tool. It's just a game of reactions, easily misunderstood cos people think we're flirting. We're not. Well kinda, but we do that with everyone. If he actually had a crush @apa (just mention him you chickenshits) would be extra special mean, which he hasn't been yet. 

Why am I revealing entp secrets again? That's that worse entp habbit - we create an excellent manipulation plan in our heads and then lay it out to our victims, because where's the fun if no one's there to look at you like you're a half crazy Dr Jekyll?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

stargazing grasshopper said:


> That's so ENFP


That's cos he is ENFP. ;P


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> ;P


Would you mind doing that face irl?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> Would you mind doing that face irl?


;P


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

BlackFandango said:


> You're not gonna be tight once @_Neverontime_ is done with you. You may have made fun of her Aunt Flo, but she'll acquaint you with your Aunt Peg.


Oh nos not aunt Peg, Geez I wonder if his irl name is Al?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> PETA is a powerful force!


Causes me to wish that it had rained.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Would you mind doing that face irl?


http://i.imgur.com/1A31ol9.jpg

Winking, smilling and having your tongue out is a wee bit more challenging than you thought it'd be. Yay a challenge.. What are you, infj? :S


----------



## with water

All smoke and no fire. Nothing gets done with you.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Agni of the Wands said:


> All smoke and no fire. Nothing gets done with you.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Kynx

WikiRevolution said:


> Idk, something warm & fuzzy, something that would make me feel like I am 5... and excited... which is not related to pedophilia. I let you decide :wink:


Do you mean pissing yourself? Because that feeling isn't an emotion, it's a sensation. Do you have anything else?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> See my posts here, 2 at the top of page.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/570906-orientation-thinking-feeling-3.html


I suppose if you're a pure Jungian then you could argue this. Most wouldn't. Nearly every MBTI enthusiast I've read tends to dislike the idea of these archetypes existing independent of experience. (think there's a great post from 2013 that I'm struggling to find that makes a convincing argument against this. I'm still searching and will post if it comes around)

Then again, if you're a pure Jungian then the order of functions with flipped orientation (Xe, Xi, Xe, Xi, etc.) is also something you don't agree with. Is that the stance you take?


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I suppose if you're a pure Jungian then you could argue this. Most wouldn't. Nearly every MBTI enthusiast I've read who has any idea about psychology tends to dislike the idea of these archetypes existing independent of experience. (think there's a great post from 2013 that I'm struggling to find that makes a great argument against this. I'm still searching and will post if it comes around)
> 
> Then again, if you're a pure Jungian then the order of functions with flipped orientation (Xe, Xi, Xe, Xi, etc.) is also something you don't agree with. Is that the stance you take?


If archetypes and the collective unconscious theories aren't your thing then functions aren't your thing. Without the collective unconscious, there's no introverted functions. All the functions would have the extraverted orientation and simply be T, F, S & N. Of courses you can always stick to dichotomies.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Lol  haha.. my beef with beef tongue wasn't the taste, but rather how fatty it actually is! Who would have thunk!
> @_psychedelicmango_
> Actually, the most disgusting thing i've ever tried was some sort of a fried brain... yuck!


It is so fatty it's weird. 

Fried brains sound more appetizing than boiled sheep head (brains, eyes, cheeks, tongue, the whole thing..)

Reminds me of that time when an aunt of mine had one on the stove boiling, and my little cousin didn't know what was in it, so he went and opened the lid and was like "mom! why's there a skull in our kitchen?!" haha


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> It is so fatty it's weird.
> 
> Fried brains sound more appetizing than boiled sheep head (brains, eyes, cheeks, tongue, the whole thing..)
> 
> Reminds me of that time when an aunt of mine had one on the stove boiling, and my little cousin didn't know what was in it, so he went and opened the lid and was like "mom! why's there a skull in our kitchen?!" haha


Wow! That would haunt me for months.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> If archetypes and the collective unconscious theories aren't your thing then functions aren't your thing. Without the collective unconscious, there's no introverted functions. All the functions would have the extraverted orientation and simply be T, F, S & N. Of courses you can always stick to dichotomies.


I am no expert on the subject, but wouldn't the 8 functions seem too limiting for the collective unconscious? On the other hand, all would depend on the definitions of "the force".. just ignore this post.


----------



## sinaasappel

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I am no expert on the subject, but wouldn't the 8 functions seem too limiting for the collective unconscious? On the other hand, all would depend on the definitions of "the force".. just ignore this post.


Ignore post no problem:kitteh:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@[email protected] said:


> Ignore post no problem:kitteh:


"Please don'T steal hotel towels. If you are not the person to do such thing, please don't read this notice."


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> If archetypes and the collective unconscious theories aren't your thing then functions aren't your thing. Without the collective unconscious, there's no introverted functions. All the functions would have the extraverted orientation and simply be T, F, S & N. Of courses you can always stick to dichotomies.


I like the idea of archetypes and collective unconscious. Introversion isn't specific just the collective unconscious, though: 




The introverted function takes from the "psychic world" to form subjective impressions but that psychic world still relies on the outside world for it's material - it isn't made up solely of the collective unconscious. Your experiences too contribute as your psychic world changes and adapts to your objective input. The adaptations made in your psyche won't necessarily be passed on to your kids but the changes absolutely affect your overall archetypes and therefore your subjective impressions.


----------



## Slagasauras

psychedelicmango said:


> @Slagasauras
> 
> It's always interesting when a nerd boy INTP tells me to do shit. :wink:


Ouch Mango


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWillTell

Aww, Mango, you fell for Slag being an INTP :tongue: He's another Ni dom masoschist, and I ll keep his aux secret


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Slagasauras said:


> Ouch Mango
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Heh. You sweet talker you. :tongue::loveyou:


Oh yeah and ignore Wiki's mediocre trolling attempts.


----------



## Elistra

Wtf, this thread is still going? :laughing:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I like the idea of archetypes and collective unconscious. Introversion isn't specific just the collective unconscious, though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The introverted function takes from the "psychic world" to form subjective impressions but that psychic world still relies on the outside world for it's material - it isn't made up solely of the collective unconscious. Your experiences too contribute as your psychic world changes and adapts to your objective input. The adaptations made in your psyche won't necessarily be passed on to your kids but the changes absolutely affect your overall archetypes and therefore your subjective impressions.


Know what's interesting? Even if we assume that Pe influences Pi and Je influences Ji, the Xi selection bias is still going to dominate... and if you consciously deny Xi the lead position, you are creating an internal conflict by repressing Xi.

Subordinating your Fi to Te, for instance, if the two are conflicting, would mean that you are not doing "the right thing"... and you are likely to have nightmares about that etc.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Elistra said:


> Wtf, this thread is still going? :laughing:


It's chaotic, mutates haphazardly, like a virus.  might cause ENTJs to itch.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Subordinating your Fi to Te, for instance, if the two are conflicting, would mean that you are not doing "the right thing"... and you are likely to have nightmares about that etc.


I've never had this issue. Sometimes I'll be silly and do things out of aesthetic (or out of narcissism) rather than pragmatism which is probably a function of Fi driving Te but if I ignore the impulse I don't lose sleep. In fact, I feel good, usually. What I DO lose sleep over is ignoring Ni, though as my dominant function that's to be expected. If I do something in the moment and I know it's not the right call in the long run, I get pretty distressed, simply because it frustrates me that I'd be so stupid and then I have dreams about it all going wrong. This is absolutely the one thing that makes me anxious; things that don't go to plan make me question myself and I can't stand it. It blindsides me and I can't have that. I can't be blindsided by myself.


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I like the idea of archetypes and collective unconscious. Introversion isn't specific just the collective unconscious, though:
> 
> The introverted function takes from the "psychic world" to form subjective impressions but that psychic world still relies on the outside world for it's material - it isn't made up solely of the collective unconscious. Your experiences too contribute as your psychic world changes and adapts to your objective input. The adaptations made in your psyche won't necessarily be passed on to your kids but the changes absolutely affect your overall archetypes and therefore your subjective impressions.


Experiences don't affect archetypes to any noticeable extent, certainly not enough to make a difference to your overall sense impressions. They may rely on objectively given experience for 'material', but this is shaped into the archetype, while the archetypal form remains the same. Like instincts remain the same. A dog has an instinct to chase and if activated, it will chase whatever object is moving fast away from it. It might be live prey or it might be a ball, but a dog chasing a ball doesn't alter the instinct and stop the dog or future generations from chasing a rabbit.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I am no expert on the subject, but wouldn't the 8 functions seem too limiting for the collective unconscious? On the other hand, all would depend on the definitions of "the force".. just ignore this post.


I would need you to explain this to me so I could understand what you're asking exactly. I'm not good at ignoring direct questions XD


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I've never had this issue. Sometimes I'll be silly and do things out of aesthetic (or out of narcissism) rather than pragmatism which is probably a function of Fi driving Te but if I ignore the impulse I don't lose sleep. In fact, I feel good, usually. What I DO lose sleep over is ignoring Ni, though as my dominant function that's to be expected. If I do something in the moment and I know it's not the right call in the long run, I get pretty distressed, simply because it frustrates me that I'd be so stupid and then I have dreams about it all going wrong. This is absolutely the one thing that makes me anxious; things that don't go to plan make me question myself and I can't stand it. It blindsides me and I can't have that. I can't be blindsided by myself.


Cool! I am glad I gave the Fi/Te example, cause your response illuminated another interesting point- the placement of functions in the stack and their relative effect on the psyche.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> I would need you to explain this to me so I could understand what you're asking exactly. I'm not good at ignoring direct questions XD


Wanna fuk?


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> She's got Si, remember? No, I dont suppose you do.


I know the functions but that won't stop me.


----------



## Bunny

I was only playin'

Oh well :tongue:


----------



## Slagasauras

psychedelicmango said:


> Heh. You sweet talker you. :tongue::loveyou:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and ignore Wiki's mediocre trolling attempts.


LOL what's worse is the fact that he's ESFP and I keep seeing ENTP as his type ;-)?


----------



## Bunny

Slagasauras said:


> LOL what's worse is the fact that he's ESFP and I keep seeing ENTP as his type ;-)?


He is ENTP, he just changed his type for fun.


----------



## fuliajulia

Wytch said:


> He is ENTP, he just changed his type for fun.


The things ENTP consider fun...


----------



## Bunny

therandomsciencegirl said:


> The things ENTP consider fun...


Right? lol

I can only wonder what he'll change himself to next because with ENTPs you never know.


----------



## TimeWillTell

I m just passing by and ppl are talking about random strangers instead of criticizing each others... **sigh**

Found a theme for this thread :


----------



## BlackFandango

WikiRevolution said:


> I m just passing by and ppl are talking about random strangers instead of criticizing each others... **sigh**


----------



## TimeWillTell

BlackFandango said:


>


----------



## Bunny

WikiRevolution said:


> I m just passing by and ppl are talking about random strangers instead of criticizing each others... **sigh**


We were kind of making fun of you actually.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Wytch said:


> We were kind of making fun of you actually.


Since when?


----------



## TimeWillTell

^ Didn't see the coma, FML ^^


----------



## Bunny

WikiRevolution said:


> Since when?












We always make fun of you when you aren't looking :tongue:


----------



## TimeWillTell

Wytch said:


> We always make fun of you when you aren't looking :tongue:


----------



## fuliajulia

WikiRevolution said:


>






You can't escape us.


----------



## TimeWillTell




----------



## Bunny

therandomsciencegirl said:


> You can't escape us.


Haha, The Lonely Island is hilarious.
Love them.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Wytch said:


> Haha, The Lonely Island is hilarious.
> Love them.












Have some Fe, ISTP :dry:


----------



## Bunny

WikiRevolution said:


> Have some Fe, ISTP :dry:


There I thanked your post too :tongue: Mr. Sensitive.

I use my Fe, just because it's inferior doesn't mean it's not there.
It's just selective.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Wytch said:


> There I thanked your post too :tongue: Mr. Sensitive.
> 
> I use my Fe, just because it's inferior doesn't mean it's not there.
> It's just selective.


roud:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I'm opposed to sapiosexuality and ENTPs are best known for unsolicited mind assault rape


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> It was hijacked by crazy people.


It's true that. I've seen them too.


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> It's true that. I've seen them too.


Thank goodness we're still sane.


----------



## TimeWillTell

BlackFandango said:


> Thank goodness we're still sane.


Obvi. We're not STs


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Thank goodness we're still sane.


Someones got to keep an eye on them. It's fortunate that we're here actually.


----------



## Kynx

WikiRevolution said:


> Obvi. We're not STs


The STs are just a bit eccentric.
It's those unknown and indecisive ones that we need to watch.


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions

BlackFandango said:


> It was hijacked by crazy people.


So INTP's?


----------



## fuliajulia

i_really_hate_decisions said:


> So INTP's?


Silly INTP. Don't you know that it's not INTP crazy you should fear, but all the rest of our crazy? :wink:


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> The STs are just a bit eccentric.
> It's those unknown and indecisive ones that we need to watch.


STs are sometimes SPs, who frequently have STIs
STI... S...TI... Ti, the abbreviation used for Introverted Thinking
But Ti is also used by NTPs like Abraham Lincoln, who was killed by an actor
Actor... _Cracked Actor_! The documentary about David Bowie, during the time he made _Station to Station_
That was the only late-70s Bowie album not produced by Tony Visconti
Visconti also worked with T. Rex–who's name is also an abbreviation–but broke off their relationship
The same year he began to work with Bowie again: 1974... The year Nixon resigned
Nixon was President during the Moon Landing which is thought by some to be a fake directed by Stanley Kubrick
Kubrick also made _Eyes Wide Shut_, based on a novella by Arthur Schnitzler
Schnitzler was a friend of Sigmund Freud, who was a mentor to Carl Jung
Jung's theories provided the basis for MBTI, so...
OH MY GOD! 
* *




THIS TRAIN OF THOUGHT GOES NOWHERE!


----------



## Exquisitor

In my experience you INFJs think you're being logical and inductive when you're just having your extra-crazy version of Ni and pulling crap out of the astral plane or somewhere!


----------



## TimeWillTell

BlackFandango said:


> STs are sometimes SPs, who frequently have STIs
> STI... S...TI... Ti, the abbreviation used for Introverted Thinking
> But Ti is also used by NTPs like Abraham Lincoln, who was killed by an actor
> Actor... _Cracked Actor_! The documentary about David Bowie, during the time he made _Station to Station_
> That was the only late-70s Bowie album not produced by Tony Visconti
> Visconti also worked with T. Rex–who's name is also an abbreviation–but broke off their relationship
> The same year he began to work with Bowie again: 1974... The year Nixon resigned
> Nixon was President during the Moon Landing which is thought by some to be a fake directed by Stanley Kubrick
> Kubrick also made _Eyes Wide Shut_, based on a novella by Arthur Schnitzler
> Schnitzler was a friend of Sigmund Freud, who was a mentor to Carl Jung
> Jung's theories provided the basis for MBTI, so...
> OH MY GOD!
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS TRAIN OF THOUGHT GOES NOWHERE!


Here take my ball of thread INFJ and kill your inner monster! :ball: :kitteh:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> STs are sometimes SPs, who frequently have STIs
> STI... S...TI... Ti, the abbreviation used for Introverted Thinking
> But Ti is also used by NTPs like Abraham Lincoln, who was killed by an actor
> Actor... _Cracked Actor_! The documentary about David Bowie, during the time he made _Station to Station_
> That was the only late-70s Bowie album not produced by Tony Visconti
> Visconti also worked with T. Rex–who's name is also an abbreviation–but broke off their relationship
> The same year he began to work with Bowie again: 1974... The year Nixon resigned
> Nixon was President during the Moon Landing which is thought by some to be a fake directed by Stanley Kubrick
> Kubrick also made _Eyes Wide Shut_, based on a novella by Arthur Schnitzler
> Schnitzler was a friend of Sigmund Freud, who was a mentor to Carl Jung
> Jung's theories provided the basis for MBTI, so...
> OH MY GOD!
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS TRAIN OF THOUGHT GOES NOWHERE!


Ni vomit, nice.


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> STs are sometimes SPs, who frequently have STIs
> STI... S...TI... Ti, the abbreviation used for Introverted Thinking
> But Ti is also used by NTPs like Abraham Lincoln, who was killed by an actor
> Actor... _Cracked Actor_! The documentary about David Bowie, during the time he made _Station to Station_
> That was the only late-70s Bowie album not produced by Tony Visconti
> Visconti also worked with T. Rex–who's name is also an abbreviation–but broke off their relationship
> The same year he began to work with Bowie again: 1974... The year Nixon resigned
> Nixon was President during the Moon Landing which is thought by some to be a fake directed by Stanley Kubrick
> Kubrick also made _Eyes Wide Shut_, based on a novella by Arthur Schnitzler
> Schnitzler was a friend of Sigmund Freud, who was a mentor to Carl Jung
> Jung's theories provided the basis for MBTI, so...
> OH MY GOD!
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS TRAIN OF THOUGHT GOES NOWHERE!


Don't you get lost. With your inferior Se you won't get back to reality.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Don't you get lost. With your inferior Se you won't get back to reality.


INFP, you are far too fragile to handle reality, stay where you're better acquainted - the Fi-dungeon.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> INFP, you are far too fragile to handle reality, stay where you're better acquainted - the Fi-dungeon.


I go to the dungeon to escape enfp's incessant yakking.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> I go to the dungeon to escape enfp's incessant yakking.


oh, but you can't!  it's called the curse of tertiary Si! ENFP yakking is like jingles, you can't escape, INFP.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> oh, but you can't!  it's called the curse of tertiary Si! ENFP yakking is like jingles, you can't escape, INFP.


OMG!

There must be a way!

:computer:



:laughing:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> OMG!
> 
> There must be a way!
> 
> :computer:
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:



lol! :laughing:

here...


* *


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> lol! :laughing:
> 
> here...
> 
> 
> * *


You're so mean!

:angry:

This means war!


* *


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> You're so mean!
> 
> :angry:
> 
> This means war!
> 
> 
> * *


hehehe    

aaaahhh...!!! *hums the the elephant melody*

a la guerre come a la guerre! :angry::laughing:


* *






legendary toy store in New York, had this theme song playing on a loop, i reckon all of its employees are certifiably insane now.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

No, it's more about personality style than personality type:



> The Six Polarities
> 
> Before we introduce the personality styles, let's have a look at Theodore Millon's polarities. These polarities do not exhaust the workings of personality styles, the way that, say, the letters "ESTJ" (or "Te-Si-Ne-Fi") exhaust everything about the ESTJ type. Millon's polarities are simply a heuristic - a handy device to quickly make sense of this vast and complex field.
> 
> According to Millon, every personality style is weakly, averagely, or strongly attuned to each of the following polarities.
> *Axis 1: Survival Strategy: Pleasure-expansivity vs. Pain-preservation*
> 
> In ancient times, there were those who chased after greener pastures and those who sought to consolidate what they already had - those who risked their survival in seeking out the new and untried and those who preserved and optimized what they already had.
> 
> The people who haphazardly chase forth in the search of new opportunities and resources are the people whom Millon regards as attuned towards Pleasure-expansivity, while the people who carefully tend to what they already have in order to make the most of that are the people whom Millon identify as influenced by the Pain-preservation polarity.
> 
> In other words, someone who is expansive and pleasure-seeking will often be willing to take chances, risking what he already has in search of the new, and quite possibly subjecting himself to pain in the process. By contrast, a person who is attuned to the Pain-preservation polarity is someone who is alertly intent on avoiding the dangers of risk and pain, seeking instead to optimize what he already possesses.
> 
> At their extremes, the person attuned to Pleasure is a person who is always on the outlook for new trends and opportunities, who frequently changes careers, and who is more concerned with making money than with spending it sensibly. The Pain-attuned personality, for his part, tends to stick with what he knows in order to achieve predictability and control within his chosen niche. He does not concern himself with external trends, but gives his trusted vocation his all. As a personality attuned to preservation, he is furthermore penny-pinching and prone to making sure that worn-out objects in his possession are completely worn out before parting with them.
> 
> It is important to stress that in spite of its relation to novelty, the Pain-Pleasure axis is not synonymous with the Sensation-Intuition dichotomy from Jung's typology. For one thing, it is questionable whether N types are really more innovative than S types (such as is otherwise commonly thought). For another, there are scores of people who are Ni types in Jung's typology but who, almost by definition, prefer to work on the one thing that their intuition holds dear instead of seeking to have a finger in every pot. Insofar as the Pain-Pleasure axis is connected with Jung's typology, traction towards the Pleasure polarity seems more correlated with E and P, while Pain awareness seems to follow on the heels of I and J.
> *Axis 2: Environmental Strategy: Active-modification vs. Passive-adaptation
> *
> In every society, there are those who deviate and those who adapt - those who struggle to remake society in their image, and those who climb the ladder that is already there. There are people whose values and wishes are truly deviant, and there are people who essentially accommodate society by doing well within the confines and opportunities already in place before their birth. There are those who seek to change others, and there are those who seek to change themselves. This is the difference between Active-modification and Passive-adaptation.
> 
> In spite of the words used, the Active/Passive axis says nothing about a person's vitality or activity level in life. Rather, when we say that a person is Active or Passive on the second polarity, we refer to the person's basic attitude towards his surroundings: Does he actively keep tabs on the outlook and motivations of others, pondering how other people could be modified to be more in accordance with his personal proclivities? Or does he passively adapt and make the most of the environment that is presented to him, with all its inherent norms, conventions, and expectations?
> 
> To be clear, a Passive personality can reach the top by "playing the game" and following the pre-existing rules of society, just as an Active personality can be struck down and censured as a deviant, without ever succeeding in modifying his environment in the slightest. It is the person's psychological attitude towards his environment that we are concerned with when attempting to discern his position on this axis. His level of ambitiousness and his actual measure of success are irrelevant.
> *Axis 3: Social Strategy: Self-assertion vs. Other-nurturance*
> 
> In all forms of social organization, there are subordinates and superiors, executives and workers, followers and leaders. By the conventional understanding of social dynamics, we all want to reach the highest rung of the societal ladder, and we all want to boss others around. Yet "with great power comes great responsibility," and as merely a modicum of psychological insight will tell us, not everyone is drawn to responsibility. According to evolutionary reasoning, placing the responsibility for one's own life under the onus of a strong leader may be just as valid a way to survive and reproduce as making a bid for the status of leader oneself.
> 
> An individual that is regarded as a leader will generally have an easier time securing material comforts for himself, have his choice of mate, and avoid undesirable types of work. However, these benefits will only be his if he succeeds in getting others to regard him as a leader. On the Self-Other axis, individuals with a strongly pronounced sense of self and the will to assert that self over the needs and wishes of others are the people whom we regard as being strong on the Self-assertion polarity. But the individual who is strong on the Self polarity does not necessarily become a leader: His attempts to assert himself may also fail, leading him to be regarded as insufferable and obnoxious, thus leading others to shy away from interaction with him. In such a case, a more viable attitude for the individual might be that of adopting an Other-nurturing strategy, where the individual seeks to be genial, agreeable, and cooperative, "taking care of you, so that you will take care of me."


Though there are definitely strong function-style correlations

Note: That's just the introduction. It gets into personality styles after that and talks about interpersonal interaction vs personality style vs jungian type which is cool


----------



## Bunny

I get that and it does make sense, I will have to read more on it thank you.

but okay for example I do not think many people would guess I scored sub highest on that test.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

WikiRevolution said:


> No need to restate what's been said  We already know that you're 100% favorable to domination
> Now I agree, Fluffy is an interesting case of Ni-Fe roud:


nah, SP is more like it. It's not quite submission, it's befriending your captor.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Occams Chainsaw said:


> No, it's more about personality style than personality type:
> 
> 
> 
> Though there are definitely strong function-style correlations


ffs all that monologue...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> No, it's more about personality style than personality type:
> 
> 
> 
> Though there are definitely strong function-style correlations
> 
> Note: That's just the introduction. It gets into personality styles after that and talks about interpersonal interaction vs personality style vs jungian type which is cool


Will read later. Phone's dying.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> On the sexual style test floating around the forum, I scored 100% for domination. It's fluffy Ni-Fe that's submissive.
> 
> Apparently, I'm also a brat-tamer which means I am qualified to have my very own FP pet.


How inefficient of you, INTJ. If you need a tame brat ISFJ is the way to go.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Will read later. Phone's dying.


Uh huh. If you like it, I can copy and paste the rest of the article too. It's paid content but definitely worth a read. Seeing Antisocial Dependent Narcissistic Sadistic Histrionic Compulsive Negativistic Borderline and Masochistic traits and how each of them affects the behavior of each Jungian type is interesting. It certainly makes a lot more sense than the MBTI stereotypes.



FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> How inefficient of you, INTJ. If you need a tame brat ISFJ is the way to go.


Taking an assertive personality and making it submit to you means you have control over a weapon able to to be used on other people.  Pahaha


----------



## TimeWillTell

In spite of every sage whom Greece can show,
Unerring wisdom never dwelt below;
Folly in all of every age we see,
The only difference lies in the degree.

What's happening with me?! :shocked:


----------



## Bunny

WikiRevolution said:


> In spite of every sage whom Greece can show,
> Unerring wisdom never dwelt below;
> Folly in all of every age we see,
> The only difference lies in the degree.
> 
> What's happening with me?! :shocked:


Lol


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> nah, SP is more like it. It's not quite submission, it's befriending your captor.


Stockholm Syndrome actually has evolutionary advantages. It's our way of adapting to a new group.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Found the fire in the rain, burning drops drowned all my pain


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Oh, let the sun beat down upon my face, stars to fill my dream;
I am a traveler of both time and space, to be where I have been.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Of all the creatures that creep, swim, or fly,
Peopling the earth, the waters, and the sky,
From Rome to Iceland, Paris to Japan,
I really think the greatest fool is man.

(This and the last one from Nicolas Boileau )


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Pierced your arrow through my heart, wanted me, now want me gone. In your hiding, you’re alone and kept your treasures with my bones


----------



## Bunny

Found it.
93% sub, thought so.


----------



## TimeWillTell

I miss my @Neverontime INFP :tongue:

So I m stuck with this instead :/


----------



## TimeWillTell

Wytch said:


> Found it.
> 93% sub, thought so.


Could you link it pls?


----------



## Bunny

WikiRevolution said:


> Could you link it pls?


BDSM test: What kind of sexual deviant are you?

^


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Occams Chainsaw said:


> On the sexual style test floating around the forum, I scored 100% for domination. It's fluffy Ni-Fe that's submissive.
> Apparently, I'm also a brat-tamer which means I am qualified to have my very own FP pet.


Unknown personality scores 100% dominant on a self administered test & UK's inflated ego causes him to brag as through the test result is so accurate that it's comparable to being chiseled in stone.
I get the impression that unknown type is awkward & unconfident with women, so I highly doubt the accuracy of his test result & his alleged dominant traits.
Unknown type's idea of domination likely resembles a Jersey basement with a teenage girl chained to a lally column.
unknown type = POSER


----------



## Bunny

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Unknown personality scores 100% dominant on a self administered test & UK's inflated ego causes him to brag as through the test result is so accurate that it's comparable to being chiseled in stone.
> I get the impression that unknown type is awkward & unconfident with women, so I highly doubt the accuracy of his test result & his alleged dominant traits.
> 
> unknown type = POSER


Check his signature, he's not unknown.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> want a weapon? go tame an ESTJ!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> See what happens when you give the Ni-doms room to breath from your suffocating Ne?!


feel free to breathe, whilst i'm reading... then feel free to _hold_ your breath whilst we are talking


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> feel free to breathe, whilst i'm reading... then feel free to _hold_ your breath whilst we are talking


Haha. Breathing is a delicate luxury we all take for granted, don't you think?

:kitteh:


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Uh huh. If you like it, I can copy and paste the rest of the article too. It's paid content but definitely worth a read. Seeing Antisocial Dependent Narcissistic Sadistic Histrionic Compulsive Negativistic Borderline and Masochistic traits and how each of them affects the behavior of each Jungian type is interesting. It certainly makes a lot more sense than the MBTI stereotypes.


Was reading back on the article, would I by any chance be able to see the rest of article too?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Wytch said:


> Was reading back on the article, would I by any chance be able to see the rest of article too?



* *




*Antisocial personality*
(Strong on Pleasure, strong on Active, strong on Self
- weak on Pain, weak on Passive, weak on Other.)

Antisocial personality characterized by: Extreme autonomy and self-reliance; deviance from societal norms. The antisocial has poor impulse control and is easily insulted. Hostility and vindictiveness come easily to him. He is impatient and restless, always in pursuit of more of "the good things in life," and never satisfied in having, only in taking. Seemingly undaunted by risk, pain, and punishment, the antisocial is truly unbound by the deterrents that normally condition people's lives, be they cultural or biological. The antisocial tends to perceive himself as hard-boiled, mercilessly realistic, and brutally honest. But beneath these apparently positive qualities, a mean-spirited and self-serving personality often lurks. The antisocial personality is also known as the sociopathic or psychopathic personality.

Seeks pleasure: The antisocial is not attuned to pain and self-preservation and is therefore capable of taking great risks, showing disregard for his own safety and the well-being of those around him. He exposes himself and others to pain without thinking twice.

Active-modification with Self-assertion: The antisocial does not trust others and therefore seeks maximal autonomy. Antisocial personalities typically have a strong disregard for authorities and may feel resentful and personally insulted for having to abide by the "proper procedures." The antisocial lives in a dog-eat-dog world where it is every man for himself. He is always hard at work, deciphering everyone's moves in order to make sure he is one step ahead of the curve. The antisocial personality also exploits others without guilt because he takes it for granted that others would exploit him right back if they had the chance. When others display altruistic qualities such as kindness and good faith, the antisocial is naturally suspicious of their sincerity and will try to figure out what lies behind their apparent good intentions. He is afraid of being suckered and not coming out on top. And so, while he generally maintains a cool composure and keeps his cards close to his chest, if the antisocial perceives that he has allowed himself to be fooled, he may lose control and betray a violent internal reaction. He is attuned to self-realization and he will feel humiliated and enraged if he feels that others are benefiting at his expense. By the combination of active-modification and self-assertion, the antisocial treats others as pawns in his game and detests the thought of being made to serve as a pawn in another person's game. Since people are not entitled to respect and basic dignity, the antisocial can easily sacrifice others to achieve his personal ends.

More pleasure in taking than in having: The antisocial is uncompromising in hunting down of the joys of life, but he can never get enough. The result is a lupine personality who finds more joy in taking than in having, and who is always on the prowl because he feels that he is impoverished or missing out, no matter how much wealth or success he actually has.

Acting out / explosive rage: Being autonomous, the antisocial reacts to his anger by taking justice into his own hands. For this reason his preferred mode of defense is Acting Out (i.e. lashing out at others in explosive fits of rage). As the antisocial sees it, he is simply 'giving others what they had coming,' thereby restoring a sense of balance and enhancing the feeling of self-assertion by demonstrating that he is force to be reckoned with. Forbearance and patience are not the strong suits of the antisocial.

Severity spectrum: The antisocial spectrum stretches from non-conforming (normal) to deviant (abnormal) to antisocial (pathological).

*Dependent personality*

(Average on Pleasure, weak on Active, weak on Self
- average on Pain, strong on Passive, strong on Other.)

Dependent personality characterized by: Overt need for social approval, reassurance, and affection. Dependents are willing to give up their own ambitions to serve others and fulfill their needs. Often referred to as "needy" personalities, even by people with little psychological knowledge, dependents are temperamentally docile, noncompetitive, and passive. They have a strong need to belong and be accepted and they have a hard time making demands of others or delivering bad news.

Passive-adaptation with Other-nurturance: The dependent personality is passive, takes few independent initiatives, and is mortally afraid of conflict. He happily submits to dominant individuals and relinquishes his own wishes to satisfy those around him. Others consider him a pushover who is 'too nice for his own good.' If male, he is the quintessential 'nice guy' who can't get the girl. If female, she is the prototypical abused girlfriend who is too 'good for her boyfriend,' but also 'too weak to leave him.'

Sensitivity to praise and blame: The dependent personality is very sensitive to praise and rejection and can experience anxiety if others do not express their overt acceptance, appreciation, and approval of him.

Downplayed resourcefulness: The dependent is modest and comes across as innocent, naive, and even somewhat helpless. These qualities endear him to other people and prompt them to feel protective of him, as if they were his older sibling or parent. However, appearances can be deceiving, and not infrequently the dependent is much more competent and resourceful than he seems. Indeed, even a dependent who excels in his profession and is a benefactor to his community may downplay his resourcefulness in an effort to have others assume the ultimate responsibility for his actions. In response to admiring questions about his achievements, the dependent may become uncomfortable and purposefully push his modesty and feigned naivety to an extreme in an effort to deflect admiration (and by extension, responsibility).

Submission / introjection: Most people maintain opinions of their own as a matter of course, but with the dependent this is not so. The dependent looks to more dominant individuals in his life for cues on what to think and how to behave. In romantic relationships, he forfeits his individuality and seeks to align himself with the opinions and expectations of his partner. To avoid conflict and confrontation, the dependent internalizes the opinions of his partner and eventually comes to believe that these really are his own opinions. Outsiders therefore size up the dependent as an extension of the partner - an empty shell with whom it is impossible to do independent business.

A string of abusive relationships: Dependent personalities are prime candidates for ending up in abusive relationships with antisocial, narcissistic, or sadistic partners. But even with a non-abusive partner, any latent derogatory tendencies in the partner's psyche will eventually be brought to the forefront of consciousness by the dependent's contempt-inspiring submissiveness. For this reason, it is often easy to sympathize with the dependent, placing all of the blame on the shoulders of the abusive partner. Yet the majority of people who do so never stop to consider the dependent's contribution to the state of affairs.

Severity spectrum: The dependent spectrum stretches from cooperative (normal) to clingy (abnormal) to dependent (pathological).

*Narcissistic personality*

(Average on Pleasure, weak on Active, strong on Self
- average on Pain, strong on Passive, weak on Other.)

Narcissistic personality characterized by: The narcissistic personality is characterized by a grandiose over-valuation of self-worth and an extreme conviction in his own importance and uniqueness. Unlike dependents and histrionics, narcissists do not struggle to obtain admiration and affection in every encounter. Rather, the narcissist believes that he is simply entitled to such reverent attention by virtue of his intrinsic magnificence. Like the antisocial, the narcissist cares little for others and has little understanding of the concept of reciprocity. But unlike the antisocial, the narcissist is not vindictive, perceiving himself to be entirely "above the rules" and the petty give-and-takes that others engage in.

Passive-adaptation with Self-assertion: It will perhaps be surprising to some that the narcissist is characterized as passive, since a resourceful narcissist is commonly perceived as a "power personality." The passivity has its roots in the fact that the narcissist has a grandiose self-image and thinks that he is so superior that the joys of life will come to him without any effort on his part. The narcissist believes that the rules apply to other people, but not to him, and so he confidently faces the world with the expectation that he will win favor and be granted special privileges by virtue of simply being himself. The narcissist's self-assurance can be dazzling, and so narcissists often enjoy 'virtuous cycles' where their confidence begets positive feedback which in turn generates more confidence and elicits even more admiration from the surroundings. Quite simply, it is human nature to assume that such unearthly confidence must be grounded in some reality, i.e. that the narcissist must have a record of flawless excellence in order to take such pride in himself. At any rate, that is what a normal person would have to have in order to be able to match the narcissist's haughty demeanor. However, narcissists may exude such confidence despite a track record of mediocre achievement or even outright failures.

Behavioral resemblance to the antisocial personality: Like the antisocial personality, the narcissist is not above such unprincipled behavior as lying, cheating, stealing credit for the work of others, and shamelessly sucking up to superiors who can further their advancement in life. In all areas of life, narcissists aim to hold court and be admired. The narcissist who succeeds in this endeavor can be a cheerful and even benevolent individual – as long as his own needs are met, he finds it easy to be magnanimous with others and to let them share in his well-being.

Psychodynamic difference from the antisocial personality: Where the antisocial and the narcissist are superficially different, prominent personality theorists (e.g. Millon and Kernberg) have noted that the narcissist and the antisocial are similar only in the way that they look upon themselves (i.e. both are strong on the self-assertion polarity): When it comes to the approach to one's environment, the narcissist is not really concerned with the actions and motives of others the way the antisocial is. Where the antisocial personality is actively modifying and autonomous, the narcissist is passive in his stance towards the environment. He operates on the assumption that others will recognize his magnificence of their own accord and throw themselves at his feet in admiration. Another difference is that while the antisocial, owing to his extreme active-modifying stance, is hyperspecific with what he wants to achieve, the narcissist does not care which of his accomplishments he is admired for - as long as he actually is admired.

Hurting others benignantly: Another difference between the active and passive attitudes of the narcissist and the antisocial can be seen in the fact that where the antisocial is conscious of the hurt that he is inflicting on others (but just doesn't care about their well-being), the narcissist is frequently so preoccupied with his own needs and desires that he does not seem to realize that he is hurting others at all. Just as the narcissist finds it easy to let everyone share in his well-being once his own needs are met, so the narcissist has an easy time rationalizing how everyone stands to gain from putting the gratification of his needs before those of others.

Severity spectrum: The narcissistic spectrum stretches from confident (normal) to egotistic (abnormal) to narcissistic (pathological).

*Sadistic personality*

(Average on Pleasure, strong on Active, average on Self
- strong on Pain, weak on Passive, weak on Other.)

Sadistic personality characterized by: Internal contrasting perceptions of self-worth cannot be resolved by the individual himself, but must be taken out on the surroundings in order for the sadistic personality to gain a clearer perspective of his own self-worth. Internally troubled, the sadistic personality resolves his intra-psychic conflicts by acting abusively and explosively towards others. The sadistic personality is harshly punitive and abusive and always ready to 'impose pain' on the people who question the justification and legitimacy of his self-serving behavior.

A composite of Narcissistic and Antisocial traits: The sadistic personality combines traits from the antisocial and the narcissistic personalities. Like the antisocial, the sadist attacks people with a vicious vigor designed to disturb their psychic well-being and erode their faith in themselves. But unlike the antisocial who is keenly aware of the motives of others, the sadistic personality resembles the narcissist in that the sadist sees things only from his own perspective. However, in contrast to the narcissist who is benign in the sense that he only fights defensively in order to ward off threats to his own self-image, the sadist is malignant and aggressively picks fights with others.

Pleasure not in winning, but in breaking: Unlike the narcissist or the antisocial, the sadistic personality is not content with simply coming out on top and achieving his desired aims. It is not enough for him to win, he must be certain that his victim has been broken and routed from the field. In his dog-eat-dog combativeness, the sadist resembles the antisocial, and for reasons of political correctness the sadistic personality has often been conflated with the antisocial one. However, where the antisocial mainly seeks to gain more of the good things in life, and can therefore refrain from fighting when he can 'catch more flies with honey,' the same is not true of the sadist: As shown in the chart above, the sadist has a disturbance on the pleasure-pain polarity and fights because he needs to fight: Inflicting pain on others is the only way for him to feel pleasurable about himself.

Inflicting pain reinforces sense of pleasure: Other people's pain is the sadist's source of pleasure. The sadist feels that he has enhanced himself and his standing in the world when he has broken down the will of others. However, in reality he has merely preserved his place in the social hierarchy. To give an example, this reversal of pain and pleasure is like a drill sergeant who is excessively harsh in punishing the privates in his regiment because he unconsciously fears that their potential is greater than his and that one of his privates will one day make it beyond the rank of sergeant. In reality, the sergeant has not furthered his chances of earning a promotion by denigrating the self-worth of his privates, but he has decreased the likelihood that any of them will wish to continue to serve in the army. By breaking their will, and inflicting pain upon the privates, the sergeant has preserved his place in the hierarchy and now feels calmer and more pleasurable about himself.

Severity spectrum: The sadistic spectrum stretches from assertive (normal) to denigrating (abnormal) to sadistic (pathological). 

*Histrionic personality*

(Strong on Pleasure, strong on Active, weak on Self
- average on Pain, weak on Passive, strong on Other.)

Histrionic personality characterized by: The histrionic resembles the dependent in the way that he also has a strong need for attention and affection, but unlike the dependent, the histrionic is not passive and receptive, waiting for others to notice him of their own accord. On the contrary, the histrionic is actively manipulating and attention-seeking. To gain attention, the histrionic dramatizes matters pertaining to himself, ranging from clothing, appearance, manner of speaking, and sexuality. His behavior is seductive, witty, charming, and gregarious, while at the same time seeming childish and immature. The histrionic personality is also known as the hysterical personality.

Strong Pleasure-expansivity with Pain awareness: The histrionic is similar to the antisocial in the sense that the histrionic also desires to gain access to the best things in life – the fastest car, the finest wine, the most enviably beautiful partner, etc. However, while the antisocial thrives on risk and exhibits a haphazard disregard for his own safety, the histrionic is almost as afraid to lose what he has already as he is gluttonous of gaining more. Like the dependent, the histrionic does not believe that his own efforts are enough to ensure him success and so he seeks to foster emotional interdependence between himself and another person who is perceived as 'stronger' than himself. However, where the dependent earnestly throws herself behind her partner, seeking to contribute her fair share of the toil to their mutual good, the histrionic essentially wishes to be endowed with a freebie from the other. So while the histrionic resembles the dependent in needing others to ensure his own success for him, the histrionic also resembles the antisocial in the sense that he actively manipulates others and uses his charm to attain emotional proximity to others from which he stands to gain.

Romantically adventurous: We have just said that the histrionic normally resembles the dependent personality in needing others to take his risks for him. However, one area where the histrionic is not like the dependent - where he can tolerate risk - is in relation to romantic endeavors and his own unfaithfulness. Here, in the court of romance, the prospect of obtaining a new partner can imbue the histrionic with that feeling of security and validation that he needs in order to act audaciously. Hence the histrionic is frequently just as volatile as the antisocial when it comes to courtship, relationships, and dating, while he is typically more risk-averse in other areas of life.

Needs validation and affirmation from others: Like the dependent, the histrionic has a strong need to elicit affirmation and approval from his surroundings. However, where the dependent's need for affirmation springs from the fear that he will "never make it on his own," the histrionic tends to have another motivation to boot: His manipulative and attention-seeking behavior also serves to reassure him that he really is special, wonderful and unique. In nursing such a glamorous self-image, the histrionic resembles neither the antisocial nor the dependent; instead he resembles the narcissist. (The histrionic is truly a jack of all trades as far as the adaptive strategies of personality styles go.) Like the narcissist, the histrionic's psychic well-being is contingent upon his belief that he is special and unique. But unlike the narcissist, the histrionic cannot rest assured in this belief; he must actively and constantly solicit affirmation and validation from others through his self-dramatizing behavior. Without such affirmation, uncomfortable and brooding thoughts about being unlovable and being "nothing special" tend to creep up on the histrionic. Such thoughts are not entertained for long, however, before they are met with renewed efforts to drown them in external validation from others. Hence the very process of critical introspection that could lead the histrionic to moderate his attention-seeking patterns never subsists in the consciousness of the histrionic, but results instead in new energy being channeled into yet more dramatized, attention-seeking behavior.

Strong Active-modification with strong Other-nurturance: The histrionic holds the fundamental belief that pleasure, safety, security, and "the good things in life" can come only to him through the efforts of other people. The histrionic therefore constantly seeks to inject an awareness of his existence into the consciousness of others. He is often ingenious in his methods to monopolize the attention of others and eliciting compliments from his surroundings, just as he is good at getting others to lift the burdens of everyday life for him. His demeanor is that of an 'eternal child,' forever in search of an "enabler" to do his menial work. In this way the histrionic is again akin to the narcissist: To his mind it is only natural that others should work to make things easier for the histrionic. Like the narcissist, the histrionic can often be quite shameless in the way he egotistically uses others to make life sweeter for himself. But unlike the narcissist, who can become rageful when his desires are not met, the histrionic is rather inclined to self-pity. In fact, even his self-pitying episodes can become theatrical performances in their own right, again serving the function of making others notice and take responsibility for him. The histrionic thus actively manipulates others into fulfilling his wishes while paradoxically portraying himself as innocuous, weak, and unable to stand on his own two feet. The histrionic is truly "the enviably attractive nephew who sings an Irish ballad for the company and then winsomely disappears before the table clearing and dishwashing begin."

Severity spectrum: The histrionic spectrum stretches from sociable (normal) to attention-seeking (abnormal) to histrionic (pathological).

*Compulsive personality*

(Weak on Pleasure, weak on Active, weak on Self
- strong on Pain, strong on Passive, strong on Other.)

Compulsive personality characterized by: A preoccupation with matters of order and control. Not only does the compulsive tend to be supremely well organized and firmly settled into his usual routines; he also believes that others should live more orderly lives as well. This may lead the people around the compulsive to perceive him as moralistic and a stickler - as the busybody who is always pointing out the inefficiencies and mistakes of others, only to smugly hold up his own accomplishments as a model for others to imitate. The compulsive personality is also known as the obsessional personality or (more archaically) the anal-retentive personality.

Reaction formation: On the outside, compulsive personalities are predictable, prim and proper. However, one reason they take care to act this way is that they unconsciously tend to feel that they are "sitting on a powder keg" of indefensible urges and base desires. They feel that they must constantly fight off urges to "let loose" and abandon their responsibilities, and so in effect they overcompensate by becoming extraordinarily conscientious. Examining their childhood, one will typically find that the compulsive had one or more "strict parents" who subjected them to harsh demands from an early age while at the same time showing only restrained affection towards the compulsive child. Hence from an early age, the connotation tends to have formed in the mind of the compulsive that in order to be worthy of love, one must rise to meet one's responsibilities with an exceptional diligence and strive to fulfil one's obligations to an exceptional degree.

Hidden aggression: As a result of the harsh emotional regimen they were subjected to as children, most compulsives have deep-seated feelings of anger and defiance within them. Unlike the antisocial, however, the compulsive does not act upon these feelings and is rarely capable of consciously acknowledging them. The reason their aggression remains unacknowledged, even to themselves, is that the compulsive has in some sense internalized the expectations and demands of the strict parent. Thus their legitimate anger is unconsciously associated with feelings of shame and guilt as they partially see themselves through the eyes of the strict parent who would not have welcomed such defiance.

Little sense of pleasure: The compulsive feels little joy in life. He comes across as uptight and constricted, has difficulty letting go, and feels that he ought to "remain within the lines" of established habits and routines in order to guard against catastrophe and reproach. He therefore resists new experiences as he preserves his way through life by relying on fixed routines.

Self/Other conflict expressed as submissiveness to others: The compulsive personality experiences a conflict on his polarities of self and other. One symptom of this conflict is that the compulsive tends to have a hard time turning down requests for aid and assistance from others, even if he would like to. In helping others, the compulsive expends more of his self than he would ideally like to, because he has a hard time saying no. For the compulsive, requests from the outside (be they from a friend, acquaintance, or colleague) tend to tap into the severe expectations and demands that were placed upon them from an early age. Then as now, the compulsive feels that he must relinquish his own desires (self) in order to placate the demands of the other. Only then will he be worthy of the love and approval of others.

Self/Other conflict and obfuscated self-interest: Because the compulsive has learned that he must mothball his own needs until the desires of others have been satiated, the thought of asserting his needs directly makes the compulsive anxious. Instead, he tends to express his personal wishes as if they were really a form of help to the other (or an attempt to help some third party), pretending that he himself is disinterested except insofar as he deems it important to provide this help. In this way, compulsives can often be seen "taking care of their community," while in reality, this concern tends to be mixed up with more than a tinge of self-interest. Oftentimes the other has never wanted the kind of help or "solution" that the compulsive has forced upon him at all!

Self/Other conflict and hidden grandiosity (narcissistic subtype only): If the compulsive has an auxiliary narcissistic style, there is also often a deep wish to assert his grandiosity hidden beneath the facade of community feeling. However, since the compulsive bases his self-worth on the observance of propriety and respect, he cannot, like the narcissist, assert his own magnificence directly. Instead, the desire for narcissistic superiority tends to find indirect outlets, such as contempt for people who cannot control their weight or their finances, meet their work obligations on time, or stay on top of other such routine-based aspects of life where the compulsive will typically have an easy time making his obsessive tendencies work in his favor. For this reason, the compulsive can come across as smug and overbearing when others do not live up to the same standards that he himself upholds.

Severity spectrum: The compulsive spectrum stretches from reliable (normal) to constricted (abnormal) to compulsive (pathological).

*Negativistic personality*

(Weak on Pleasure, strong on Active, average on Self
- average on Pain, average on Passive, weak on Other.)

Negativistic personality characterized by: An internal discontentment and chronic irritability that springs from deeply rooted feelings of ambivalence about one's own self-worth when compared to that of others. Negativistics often cope with this ambivalence by acting passive-aggressively towards others, denigrating their contributions through skepticism, and by oozing discontent at others as a way of making their inner ambivalence known. Since they are perennially uncertain about their own abilities and self-worth, negativistic personalities often have a habit of alternating between submitting to the wishes of others and rebelliously asserting themselves as free individuals who are entitled to independence and who should not be bossed around (even though they were the ones who initially sought to submit themselves to the wishes of others). Because of their inability to decide whether to turn to themselves or to others for security and direction, the negativistic's strategy for coping with internal conflict tends to resemble that of a testy adolescent who must constantly test the parental boundaries of their world in order to find their own footing in life. In this way, negativistics often find fault with the advice and recommendations of others, while at the same time they are also actively soliciting it, since they tend to get anxious at the prospect of having to fend for themselves. The negativistic personality is also known as the passive-aggressive personality.

Passive and covert aggression: As the passive-aggressive moniker suggests, negativistics are the masters of passive aggression. This adaptation allows them to discharge their resentment at others and to place demands on them without having to own up to what they are doing. In this way, the schemes of negativistic personalities can often be characterized as 'psychic black ops,' where the negativistic excels at finding ways of aggressing against others that 'fly under the radar' and which are difficult for their surroundings to properly identify and call out.
A recurring pattern in the family history of many negativistics is that the negativistic grew up in a home where it was unsafe for them to express their anger and aggression directly. As a response, the negativistic learned to hide his aggression behind other, less overtly aggressive behaviors, such as skepticism, fault-finding, lethargy, and a general lack of appreciation. Hence we say that while the negativistic is aggressive, his style is really that of a passive aggression - expressing hostility and anger, but in ways that are hard to pin down.

Average on self, but low on pleasure: The negativistic craves independence and yearns to assert himself, but unlike truly autonomous personalities (such as the antisocial), the negativistic finds little pleasure in making things come together of his own accord. Instead, negativistics may be said to be engaged in an elaborate dance with their surroundings: They are interested in developing a strong sense of self, but lack the independence and expansivity to do so. As a consequence, the negativistic's attempts at appearing strong and independent will eventually fall flat and (like the borderline personality) the negativistic inevitably comes crawling back to his "overlord," seeking to submit himself to the guidance of the other again. The result is a lethargic and stagnant personality that is reminiscent of a less dramatic version of the borderline and a more self-aware version of the schizoid.

Self-Other conflict: Negativistics have typically experienced feelings of inadequacy and low self-esteem early in life. Unloved by their parents, or perhaps unwanted by their peers, the negativistic is split between his need to assert himself on the one hand and his deep-seated feelings of shame and self-doubt on the other. As a consequence, negativistics are frequently resentful and contemptuous of those in their social circle whom they consider more independent and successful than themselves. And unlike the borderline or the schizoid, the negativistic may actively sabotage the efforts of those whom he holds in contempt. For example, a negativistic roommate may "accidentally" soil the dress of her more beautiful girlfriend on the night just before the prom, or a negativistic coworker may "unintentionally" misplace important documents that his more accomplished colleague asked him to mail for a big project.

Severity: The negativistic spectrum stretches from discontented (normal) to resentful (abnormal) to negativistic (pathological).

*Borderline personality*

(Average on Pleasure, average on Active, average on Self
- average on Pain, average on Passive, average on Other.)

Borderline personality characterized by: Intense, shifting, and variable moods which are only marginally related to outside events. The emotional life of the borderline is inherently unstable and may suddenly erupt in any direction with little warning or system to it. Unlike the histrionic, the borderline's susceptibility to sudden change is not an affectation or coordinated means to attract attention. Indeed, it is not just to others, but also to borderlines themselves that their emotional life may come across as uncontrollable and capricious. As a consequence, borderlines are often said to "lack an inner defining core." For the same reason, borderlines typically have a hard time learning from setbacks and often fall prey to the same mistake many times over.

Self/Other conflict - "I hate you, don't leave me!": Because of their inner emptiness and lack of defining core, borderlines often dislike being alone; they tend to dread separation from others, longing for someone to be close to them and assuage their fears. Unlike the inherently submissive dependent, however, the borderline is not so much compliant as he is conflicted on the self-other polarity. Hence caregivers close to the borderline have often experienced how the borderline's love may give way to anger and hate in the blink of an eye, which is one reason why the dictum "I hate you, don't leave me!" is often applied to borderlines. Unlike other personality styles, the borderline does not settle on one way of dealing with people; indeed most borderlines never settle upon any approach whatsoever: They tend to vacillate across the whole of the spectrum of impressions from crafty to helpless; dominant to submissive; and charming to obnoxious, all at a moment's notice. In this way, most borderlines evince a pattern of desperately attempting to assert their independence and worth, only to collapse back into dependency and feelings of shame (which only last for so long until the borderline attempts to assert his independence again, and so on...). In general, borderlines tend to place very high demands on their caregivers, expecting them to empathize with and foresee the borderline's tumultuous emotions without error. Should the caregiver fail to do so, this will often be extremely distressing to the borderline (as it confirms to him that his identity really is erratic and without system).

Splitting (idealization/devaluation): The borderline is prone to becoming despondent and angry whenever his caretaker fails to meet his expectations and needs (which can frequently be excessive). Because of his emotional instability, the borderline does not resemble an emotionally mature adult, but is in fact more like a young child seeking a parent or nurturing figure to support him and guide him. To others, relationships with borderlines will therefore tend to feel one-sided and exploitative rather than reciprocal. Unlike the mature adult, who tends to judge the people around him in terms of shades of grey, the emotionally juvenile borderline has trouble relating to others in such a nuanced fashion and tends to construe the people around him as either all black or all white. Thus we say that the borderline suffers from splitting, since he tends to perceive the people in his life as either perfect and capable of doing no wrong or thoroughly debased and capable of doing no right. Psychologically, both the all-black and all-white judgments are immature adaptations, more reminiscent of those of a young child, and indeed they arise from the same source, namely the unrealistic need to have an infinitely patient caregiver in one's life (idealization) and the immature need to disown and distance oneself from a caregiver who is no longer perceived as capable of fulfilling the functions that the borderline had in mind for him (devaluation). The borderline is highly erratic, and sometimes the same person can go from being idealized to being devalued and then back to being idealized again within a few hours - only for the same thing to happen all over again before long.

Severity spectrum: The borderline spectrum stretches from capricious (normal) to unstable (abnormal) to borderline (pathological).
*
Masochistic personality*

(Weak on Pleasure, average on Active, weak on Self
- strong on Pain, strong on Passive, average on Other.)

Masochistic personality characterized by: A pattern of self-defeating actions and choices where the masochist passively accommodates and stays loyal to central figures in his life, even though he knows full well that they will hurt him. Though not necessarily depressive, the masochist is nevertheless a pessimist at heart, believing himself to be powerless and unable to break out of the abusive patterns that tend to characterize his most important relations. Unlike the dependent who is more one-sidedly submissive, however, the masochist tends to be more complex in his relations to the abuser. Though the masochist knows that the "powerful other" will bring him continued sorrow and pain, he nevertheless shows little desire to alter the dynamics of the relation or end it. It has frequently been observed that the masochist seems to derive a sense of control from his abusive relationships and that there is often an element of desirability for the masochist in his continued surrender to sorrow and pain. The masochistic personality is also known as the self-defeating personality.

Experiencing pain reinforces sense of importance: As one would expect, the masochist's pain-pleasure disturbance is the inverse of that of the sadist: Where the sadist feels that he has to inflict pain on his surroundings in order to feel at ease in his relations, the masochist rather tends to court pain from others in order to feel at ease. The masochist's self-image is frequently that of an unlovable and undeserving punching bag: By inviting the abuse of others and willfully absorbing that abuse, the masochist experiences a sense of importance and even self-esteem at having at least some function in spite of his unlovable self. In the masochist's own mind, enduring abuse is intimately tied up with the notion of being worthy of affection.

Self-defeating tendencies: As opposed to the normal human disposition to seek out pleasure and avoid pain, masochists typically have a habit of getting into situations that will end in failure or defeat for them. Among psychologists, this proclivity is known as the masochist's self-defeating or self-sabotaging tendencies: The masochist frequently sets himself up to fail, the way others would set themselves up to succeed. (In this way, the masochist exhibits a measure of activity on the active-modification polarity that sets them apart from the more passive dependents.) To the masochist, a degree of anguish and denigration is often preferable to a neutral or pleasurable outcome. If things start going too well for the masochist, he tends to become anxious and confused: The more he succeeds, the less certain and secure he feels about himself, and for this reason the masochist tends to shy away from success and gravitate back towards self-sacrifice and defeat. For the same reason, masochists also tend to distance themselves from the people in their lives who are consistently loving and supportive, to sabotage the attempts of others to help them, and to seek out those relations where they will be mistreated.

Severity: The masochistic spectrum stretches from mistreated (normal) to aggrieved (abnormal) to masochistic (pathological).


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Haha. Breathing is a delicate luxury we all take for granted, don't you think?
> 
> :kitteh:


See how Ne makes Ni appreciate the little things in life?


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Antisocial personality*
> (Strong on Pleasure, strong on Active, strong on Self
> - weak on Pain, weak on Passive, weak on Other.)
> 
> Antisocial personality characterized by: Extreme autonomy and self-reliance; deviance from societal norms. The antisocial has poor impulse control and is easily insulted. Hostility and vindictiveness come easily to him. He is impatient and restless, always in pursuit of more of "the good things in life," and never satisfied in having, only in taking. Seemingly undaunted by risk, pain, and punishment, the antisocial is truly unbound by the deterrents that normally condition people's lives, be they cultural or biological. The antisocial tends to perceive himself as hard-boiled, mercilessly realistic, and brutally honest. But beneath these apparently positive qualities, a mean-spirited and self-serving personality often lurks. The antisocial personality is also known as the sociopathic or psychopathic personality.
> 
> Seeks pleasure: The antisocial is not attuned to pain and self-preservation and is therefore capable of taking great risks, showing disregard for his own safety and the well-being of those around him. He exposes himself and others to pain without thinking twice.
> 
> Active-modification with Self-assertion: The antisocial does not trust others and therefore seeks maximal autonomy. Antisocial personalities typically have a strong disregard for authorities and may feel resentful and personally insulted for having to abide by the "proper procedures." The antisocial lives in a dog-eat-dog world where it is every man for himself. He is always hard at work, deciphering everyone's moves in order to make sure he is one step ahead of the curve. The antisocial personality also exploits others without guilt because he takes it for granted that others would exploit him right back if they had the chance. When others display altruistic qualities such as kindness and good faith, the antisocial is naturally suspicious of their sincerity and will try to figure out what lies behind their apparent good intentions. He is afraid of being suckered and not coming out on top. And so, while he generally maintains a cool composure and keeps his cards close to his chest, if the antisocial perceives that he has allowed himself to be fooled, he may lose control and betray a violent internal reaction. He is attuned to self-realization and he will feel humiliated and enraged if he feels that others are benefiting at his expense. By the combination of active-modification and self-assertion, the antisocial treats others as pawns in his game and detests the thought of being made to serve as a pawn in another person's game. Since people are not entitled to respect and basic dignity, the antisocial can easily sacrifice others to achieve his personal ends.
> 
> More pleasure in taking than in having: The antisocial is uncompromising in hunting down of the joys of life, but he can never get enough. The result is a lupine personality who finds more joy in taking than in having, and who is always on the prowl because he feels that he is impoverished or missing out, no matter how much wealth or success he actually has.
> 
> Acting out / explosive rage: Being autonomous, the antisocial reacts to his anger by taking justice into his own hands. For this reason his preferred mode of defense is Acting Out (i.e. lashing out at others in explosive fits of rage). As the antisocial sees it, he is simply 'giving others what they had coming,' thereby restoring a sense of balance and enhancing the feeling of self-assertion by demonstrating that he is force to be reckoned with. Forbearance and patience are not the strong suits of the antisocial.
> 
> Severity spectrum: The antisocial spectrum stretches from non-conforming (normal) to deviant (abnormal) to antisocial (pathological).
> 
> *Dependent personality*
> 
> (Average on Pleasure, weak on Active, weak on Self
> - average on Pain, strong on Passive, strong on Other.)
> 
> Dependent personality characterized by: Overt need for social approval, reassurance, and affection. Dependents are willing to give up their own ambitions to serve others and fulfill their needs. Often referred to as "needy" personalities, even by people with little psychological knowledge, dependents are temperamentally docile, noncompetitive, and passive. They have a strong need to belong and be accepted and they have a hard time making demands of others or delivering bad news.
> 
> Passive-adaptation with Other-nurturance: The dependent personality is passive, takes few independent initiatives, and is mortally afraid of conflict. He happily submits to dominant individuals and relinquishes his own wishes to satisfy those around him. Others consider him a pushover who is 'too nice for his own good.' If male, he is the quintessential 'nice guy' who can't get the girl. If female, she is the prototypical abused girlfriend who is too 'good for her boyfriend,' but also 'too weak to leave him.'
> 
> Sensitivity to praise and blame: The dependent personality is very sensitive to praise and rejection and can experience anxiety if others do not express their overt acceptance, appreciation, and approval of him.
> 
> Downplayed resourcefulness: The dependent is modest and comes across as innocent, naive, and even somewhat helpless. These qualities endear him to other people and prompt them to feel protective of him, as if they were his older sibling or parent. However, appearances can be deceiving, and not infrequently the dependent is much more competent and resourceful than he seems. Indeed, even a dependent who excels in his profession and is a benefactor to his community may downplay his resourcefulness in an effort to have others assume the ultimate responsibility for his actions. In response to admiring questions about his achievements, the dependent may become uncomfortable and purposefully push his modesty and feigned naivety to an extreme in an effort to deflect admiration (and by extension, responsibility).
> 
> Submission / introjection: Most people maintain opinions of their own as a matter of course, but with the dependent this is not so. The dependent looks to more dominant individuals in his life for cues on what to think and how to behave. In romantic relationships, he forfeits his individuality and seeks to align himself with the opinions and expectations of his partner. To avoid conflict and confrontation, the dependent internalizes the opinions of his partner and eventually comes to believe that these really are his own opinions. Outsiders therefore size up the dependent as an extension of the partner - an empty shell with whom it is impossible to do independent business.
> 
> A string of abusive relationships: Dependent personalities are prime candidates for ending up in abusive relationships with antisocial, narcissistic, or sadistic partners. But even with a non-abusive partner, any latent derogatory tendencies in the partner's psyche will eventually be brought to the forefront of consciousness by the dependent's contempt-inspiring submissiveness. For this reason, it is often easy to sympathize with the dependent, placing all of the blame on the shoulders of the abusive partner. Yet the majority of people who do so never stop to consider the dependent's contribution to the state of affairs.
> 
> Severity spectrum: The dependent spectrum stretches from cooperative (normal) to clingy (abnormal) to dependent (pathological).
> 
> *Narcissistic personality*
> 
> (Average on Pleasure, weak on Active, strong on Self
> - average on Pain, strong on Passive, weak on Other.)
> 
> Narcissistic personality characterized by: The narcissistic personality is characterized by a grandiose over-valuation of self-worth and an extreme conviction in his own importance and uniqueness. Unlike dependents and histrionics, narcissists do not struggle to obtain admiration and affection in every encounter. Rather, the narcissist believes that he is simply entitled to such reverent attention by virtue of his intrinsic magnificence. Like the antisocial, the narcissist cares little for others and has little understanding of the concept of reciprocity. But unlike the antisocial, the narcissist is not vindictive, perceiving himself to be entirely "above the rules" and the petty give-and-takes that others engage in.
> 
> Passive-adaptation with Self-assertion: It will perhaps be surprising to some that the narcissist is characterized as passive, since a resourceful narcissist is commonly perceived as a "power personality." The passivity has its roots in the fact that the narcissist has a grandiose self-image and thinks that he is so superior that the joys of life will come to him without any effort on his part. The narcissist believes that the rules apply to other people, but not to him, and so he confidently faces the world with the expectation that he will win favor and be granted special privileges by virtue of simply being himself. The narcissist's self-assurance can be dazzling, and so narcissists often enjoy 'virtuous cycles' where their confidence begets positive feedback which in turn generates more confidence and elicits even more admiration from the surroundings. Quite simply, it is human nature to assume that such unearthly confidence must be grounded in some reality, i.e. that the narcissist must have a record of flawless excellence in order to take such pride in himself. At any rate, that is what a normal person would have to have in order to be able to match the narcissist's haughty demeanor. However, narcissists may exude such confidence despite a track record of mediocre achievement or even outright failures.
> 
> Behavioral resemblance to the antisocial personality: Like the antisocial personality, the narcissist is not above such unprincipled behavior as lying, cheating, stealing credit for the work of others, and shamelessly sucking up to superiors who can further their advancement in life. In all areas of life, narcissists aim to hold court and be admired. The narcissist who succeeds in this endeavor can be a cheerful and even benevolent individual – as long as his own needs are met, he finds it easy to be magnanimous with others and to let them share in his well-being.
> 
> Psychodynamic difference from the antisocial personality: Where the antisocial and the narcissist are superficially different, prominent personality theorists (e.g. Millon and Kernberg) have noted that the narcissist and the antisocial are similar only in the way that they look upon themselves (i.e. both are strong on the self-assertion polarity): When it comes to the approach to one's environment, the narcissist is not really concerned with the actions and motives of others the way the antisocial is. Where the antisocial personality is actively modifying and autonomous, the narcissist is passive in his stance towards the environment. He operates on the assumption that others will recognize his magnificence of their own accord and throw themselves at his feet in admiration. Another difference is that while the antisocial, owing to his extreme active-modifying stance, is hyperspecific with what he wants to achieve, the narcissist does not care which of his accomplishments he is admired for - as long as he actually is admired.
> 
> Hurting others benignantly: Another difference between the active and passive attitudes of the narcissist and the antisocial can be seen in the fact that where the antisocial is conscious of the hurt that he is inflicting on others (but just doesn't care about their well-being), the narcissist is frequently so preoccupied with his own needs and desires that he does not seem to realize that he is hurting others at all. Just as the narcissist finds it easy to let everyone share in his well-being once his own needs are met, so the narcissist has an easy time rationalizing how everyone stands to gain from putting the gratification of his needs before those of others.
> 
> Severity spectrum: The narcissistic spectrum stretches from confident (normal) to egotistic (abnormal) to narcissistic (pathological).
> 
> *Sadistic personality*
> 
> (Average on Pleasure, strong on Active, average on Self
> - strong on Pain, weak on Passive, weak on Other.)
> 
> Sadistic personality characterized by: Internal contrasting perceptions of self-worth cannot be resolved by the individual himself, but must be taken out on the surroundings in order for the sadistic personality to gain a clearer perspective of his own self-worth. Internally troubled, the sadistic personality resolves his intra-psychic conflicts by acting abusively and explosively towards others. The sadistic personality is harshly punitive and abusive and always ready to 'impose pain' on the people who question the justification and legitimacy of his self-serving behavior.
> 
> A composite of Narcissistic and Antisocial traits: The sadistic personality combines traits from the antisocial and the narcissistic personalities. Like the antisocial, the sadist attacks people with a vicious vigor designed to disturb their psychic well-being and erode their faith in themselves. But unlike the antisocial who is keenly aware of the motives of others, the sadistic personality resembles the narcissist in that the sadist sees things only from his own perspective. However, in contrast to the narcissist who is benign in the sense that he only fights defensively in order to ward off threats to his own self-image, the sadist is malignant and aggressively picks fights with others.
> 
> Pleasure not in winning, but in breaking: Unlike the narcissist or the antisocial, the sadistic personality is not content with simply coming out on top and achieving his desired aims. It is not enough for him to win, he must be certain that his victim has been broken and routed from the field. In his dog-eat-dog combativeness, the sadist resembles the antisocial, and for reasons of political correctness the sadistic personality has often been conflated with the antisocial one. However, where the antisocial mainly seeks to gain more of the good things in life, and can therefore refrain from fighting when he can 'catch more flies with honey,' the same is not true of the sadist: As shown in the chart above, the sadist has a disturbance on the pleasure-pain polarity and fights because he needs to fight: Inflicting pain on others is the only way for him to feel pleasurable about himself.
> 
> Inflicting pain reinforces sense of pleasure: Other people's pain is the sadist's source of pleasure. The sadist feels that he has enhanced himself and his standing in the world when he has broken down the will of others. However, in reality he has merely preserved his place in the social hierarchy. To give an example, this reversal of pain and pleasure is like a drill sergeant who is excessively harsh in punishing the privates in his regiment because he unconsciously fears that their potential is greater than his and that one of his privates will one day make it beyond the rank of sergeant. In reality, the sergeant has not furthered his chances of earning a promotion by denigrating the self-worth of his privates, but he has decreased the likelihood that any of them will wish to continue to serve in the army. By breaking their will, and inflicting pain upon the privates, the sergeant has preserved his place in the hierarchy and now feels calmer and more pleasurable about himself.
> 
> Severity spectrum: The sadistic spectrum stretches from assertive (normal) to denigrating (abnormal) to sadistic (pathological).
> 
> *Histrionic personality*
> 
> (Strong on Pleasure, strong on Active, weak on Self
> - average on Pain, weak on Passive, strong on Other.)
> 
> Histrionic personality characterized by: The histrionic resembles the dependent in the way that he also has a strong need for attention and affection, but unlike the dependent, the histrionic is not passive and receptive, waiting for others to notice him of their own accord. On the contrary, the histrionic is actively manipulating and attention-seeking. To gain attention, the histrionic dramatizes matters pertaining to himself, ranging from clothing, appearance, manner of speaking, and sexuality. His behavior is seductive, witty, charming, and gregarious, while at the same time seeming childish and immature. The histrionic personality is also known as the hysterical personality.
> 
> Strong Pleasure-expansivity with Pain awareness: The histrionic is similar to the antisocial in the sense that the histrionic also desires to gain access to the best things in life – the fastest car, the finest wine, the most enviably beautiful partner, etc. However, while the antisocial thrives on risk and exhibits a haphazard disregard for his own safety, the histrionic is almost as afraid to lose what he has already as he is gluttonous of gaining more. Like the dependent, the histrionic does not believe that his own efforts are enough to ensure him success and so he seeks to foster emotional interdependence between himself and another person who is perceived as 'stronger' than himself. However, where the dependent earnestly throws herself behind her partner, seeking to contribute her fair share of the toil to their mutual good, the histrionic essentially wishes to be endowed with a freebie from the other. So while the histrionic resembles the dependent in needing others to ensure his own success for him, the histrionic also resembles the antisocial in the sense that he actively manipulates others and uses his charm to attain emotional proximity to others from which he stands to gain.
> 
> Romantically adventurous: We have just said that the histrionic normally resembles the dependent personality in needing others to take his risks for him. However, one area where the histrionic is not like the dependent - where he can tolerate risk - is in relation to romantic endeavors and his own unfaithfulness. Here, in the court of romance, the prospect of obtaining a new partner can imbue the histrionic with that feeling of security and validation that he needs in order to act audaciously. Hence the histrionic is frequently just as volatile as the antisocial when it comes to courtship, relationships, and dating, while he is typically more risk-averse in other areas of life.
> 
> Needs validation and affirmation from others: Like the dependent, the histrionic has a strong need to elicit affirmation and approval from his surroundings. However, where the dependent's need for affirmation springs from the fear that he will "never make it on his own," the histrionic tends to have another motivation to boot: His manipulative and attention-seeking behavior also serves to reassure him that he really is special, wonderful and unique. In nursing such a glamorous self-image, the histrionic resembles neither the antisocial nor the dependent; instead he resembles the narcissist. (The histrionic is truly a jack of all trades as far as the adaptive strategies of personality styles go.) Like the narcissist, the histrionic's psychic well-being is contingent upon his belief that he is special and unique. But unlike the narcissist, the histrionic cannot rest assured in this belief; he must actively and constantly solicit affirmation and validation from others through his self-dramatizing behavior. Without such affirmation, uncomfortable and brooding thoughts about being unlovable and being "nothing special" tend to creep up on the histrionic. Such thoughts are not entertained for long, however, before they are met with renewed efforts to drown them in external validation from others. Hence the very process of critical introspection that could lead the histrionic to moderate his attention-seeking patterns never subsists in the consciousness of the histrionic, but results instead in new energy being channeled into yet more dramatized, attention-seeking behavior.
> 
> Strong Active-modification with strong Other-nurturance: The histrionic holds the fundamental belief that pleasure, safety, security, and "the good things in life" can come only to him through the efforts of other people. The histrionic therefore constantly seeks to inject an awareness of his existence into the consciousness of others. He is often ingenious in his methods to monopolize the attention of others and eliciting compliments from his surroundings, just as he is good at getting others to lift the burdens of everyday life for him. His demeanor is that of an 'eternal child,' forever in search of an "enabler" to do his menial work. In this way the histrionic is again akin to the narcissist: To his mind it is only natural that others should work to make things easier for the histrionic. Like the narcissist, the histrionic can often be quite shameless in the way he egotistically uses others to make life sweeter for himself. But unlike the narcissist, who can become rageful when his desires are not met, the histrionic is rather inclined to self-pity. In fact, even his self-pitying episodes can become theatrical performances in their own right, again serving the function of making others notice and take responsibility for him. The histrionic thus actively manipulates others into fulfilling his wishes while paradoxically portraying himself as innocuous, weak, and unable to stand on his own two feet. The histrionic is truly "the enviably attractive nephew who sings an Irish ballad for the company and then winsomely disappears before the table clearing and dishwashing begin."
> 
> Severity spectrum: The histrionic spectrum stretches from sociable (normal) to attention-seeking (abnormal) to histrionic (pathological).
> 
> *Compulsive personality*
> 
> (Weak on Pleasure, weak on Active, weak on Self
> - strong on Pain, strong on Passive, strong on Other.)
> 
> Compulsive personality characterized by: A preoccupation with matters of order and control. Not only does the compulsive tend to be supremely well organized and firmly settled into his usual routines; he also believes that others should live more orderly lives as well. This may lead the people around the compulsive to perceive him as moralistic and a stickler - as the busybody who is always pointing out the inefficiencies and mistakes of others, only to smugly hold up his own accomplishments as a model for others to imitate. The compulsive personality is also known as the obsessional personality or (more archaically) the anal-retentive personality.
> 
> Reaction formation: On the outside, compulsive personalities are predictable, prim and proper. However, one reason they take care to act this way is that they unconsciously tend to feel that they are "sitting on a powder keg" of indefensible urges and base desires. They feel that they must constantly fight off urges to "let loose" and abandon their responsibilities, and so in effect they overcompensate by becoming extraordinarily conscientious. Examining their childhood, one will typically find that the compulsive had one or more "strict parents" who subjected them to harsh demands from an early age while at the same time showing only restrained affection towards the compulsive child. Hence from an early age, the connotation tends to have formed in the mind of the compulsive that in order to be worthy of love, one must rise to meet one's responsibilities with an exceptional diligence and strive to fulfil one's obligations to an exceptional degree.
> 
> Hidden aggression: As a result of the harsh emotional regimen they were subjected to as children, most compulsives have deep-seated feelings of anger and defiance within them. Unlike the antisocial, however, the compulsive does not act upon these feelings and is rarely capable of consciously acknowledging them. The reason their aggression remains unacknowledged, even to themselves, is that the compulsive has in some sense internalized the expectations and demands of the strict parent. Thus their legitimate anger is unconsciously associated with feelings of shame and guilt as they partially see themselves through the eyes of the strict parent who would not have welcomed such defiance.
> 
> Little sense of pleasure: The compulsive feels little joy in life. He comes across as uptight and constricted, has difficulty letting go, and feels that he ought to "remain within the lines" of established habits and routines in order to guard against catastrophe and reproach. He therefore resists new experiences as he preserves his way through life by relying on fixed routines.
> 
> Self/Other conflict expressed as submissiveness to others: The compulsive personality experiences a conflict on his polarities of self and other. One symptom of this conflict is that the compulsive tends to have a hard time turning down requests for aid and assistance from others, even if he would like to. In helping others, the compulsive expends more of his self than he would ideally like to, because he has a hard time saying no. For the compulsive, requests from the outside (be they from a friend, acquaintance, or colleague) tend to tap into the severe expectations and demands that were placed upon them from an early age. Then as now, the compulsive feels that he must relinquish his own desires (self) in order to placate the demands of the other. Only then will he be worthy of the love and approval of others.
> 
> Self/Other conflict and obfuscated self-interest: Because the compulsive has learned that he must mothball his own needs until the desires of others have been satiated, the thought of asserting his needs directly makes the compulsive anxious. Instead, he tends to express his personal wishes as if they were really a form of help to the other (or an attempt to help some third party), pretending that he himself is disinterested except insofar as he deems it important to provide this help. In this way, compulsives can often be seen "taking care of their community," while in reality, this concern tends to be mixed up with more than a tinge of self-interest. Oftentimes the other has never wanted the kind of help or "solution" that the compulsive has forced upon him at all!
> 
> Self/Other conflict and hidden grandiosity (narcissistic subtype only): If the compulsive has an auxiliary narcissistic style, there is also often a deep wish to assert his grandiosity hidden beneath the facade of community feeling. However, since the compulsive bases his self-worth on the observance of propriety and respect, he cannot, like the narcissist, assert his own magnificence directly. Instead, the desire for narcissistic superiority tends to find indirect outlets, such as contempt for people who cannot control their weight or their finances, meet their work obligations on time, or stay on top of other such routine-based aspects of life where the compulsive will typically have an easy time making his obsessive tendencies work in his favor. For this reason, the compulsive can come across as smug and overbearing when others do not live up to the same standards that he himself upholds.
> 
> Severity spectrum: The compulsive spectrum stretches from reliable (normal) to constricted (abnormal) to compulsive (pathological).
> 
> *Negativistic personality*
> 
> (Weak on Pleasure, strong on Active, average on Self
> - average on Pain, average on Passive, weak on Other.)
> 
> Negativistic personality characterized by: An internal discontentment and chronic irritability that springs from deeply rooted feelings of ambivalence about one's own self-worth when compared to that of others. Negativistics often cope with this ambivalence by acting passive-aggressively towards others, denigrating their contributions through skepticism, and by oozing discontent at others as a way of making their inner ambivalence known. Since they are perennially uncertain about their own abilities and self-worth, negativistic personalities often have a habit of alternating between submitting to the wishes of others and rebelliously asserting themselves as free individuals who are entitled to independence and who should not be bossed around (even though they were the ones who initially sought to submit themselves to the wishes of others). Because of their inability to decide whether to turn to themselves or to others for security and direction, the negativistic's strategy for coping with internal conflict tends to resemble that of a testy adolescent who must constantly test the parental boundaries of their world in order to find their own footing in life. In this way, negativistics often find fault with the advice and recommendations of others, while at the same time they are also actively soliciting it, since they tend to get anxious at the prospect of having to fend for themselves. The negativistic personality is also known as the passive-aggressive personality.
> 
> Passive and covert aggression: As the passive-aggressive moniker suggests, negativistics are the masters of passive aggression. This adaptation allows them to discharge their resentment at others and to place demands on them without having to own up to what they are doing. In this way, the schemes of negativistic personalities can often be characterized as 'psychic black ops,' where the negativistic excels at finding ways of aggressing against others that 'fly under the radar' and which are difficult for their surroundings to properly identify and call out.
> A recurring pattern in the family history of many negativistics is that the negativistic grew up in a home where it was unsafe for them to express their anger and aggression directly. As a response, the negativistic learned to hide his aggression behind other, less overtly aggressive behaviors, such as skepticism, fault-finding, lethargy, and a general lack of appreciation. Hence we say that while the negativistic is aggressive, his style is really that of a passive aggression - expressing hostility and anger, but in ways that are hard to pin down.
> 
> Average on self, but low on pleasure: The negativistic craves independence and yearns to assert himself, but unlike truly autonomous personalities (such as the antisocial), the negativistic finds little pleasure in making things come together of his own accord. Instead, negativistics may be said to be engaged in an elaborate dance with their surroundings: They are interested in developing a strong sense of self, but lack the independence and expansivity to do so. As a consequence, the negativistic's attempts at appearing strong and independent will eventually fall flat and (like the borderline personality) the negativistic inevitably comes crawling back to his "overlord," seeking to submit himself to the guidance of the other again. The result is a lethargic and stagnant personality that is reminiscent of a less dramatic version of the borderline and a more self-aware version of the schizoid.
> 
> Self-Other conflict: Negativistics have typically experienced feelings of inadequacy and low self-esteem early in life. Unloved by their parents, or perhaps unwanted by their peers, the negativistic is split between his need to assert himself on the one hand and his deep-seated feelings of shame and self-doubt on the other. As a consequence, negativistics are frequently resentful and contemptuous of those in their social circle whom they consider more independent and successful than themselves. And unlike the borderline or the schizoid, the negativistic may actively sabotage the efforts of those whom he holds in contempt. For example, a negativistic roommate may "accidentally" soil the dress of her more beautiful girlfriend on the night just before the prom, or a negativistic coworker may "unintentionally" misplace important documents that his more accomplished colleague asked him to mail for a big project.
> 
> Severity: The negativistic spectrum stretches from discontented (normal) to resentful (abnormal) to negativistic (pathological).
> 
> *Borderline personality*
> 
> (Average on Pleasure, average on Active, average on Self
> - average on Pain, average on Passive, average on Other.)
> 
> Borderline personality characterized by: Intense, shifting, and variable moods which are only marginally related to outside events. The emotional life of the borderline is inherently unstable and may suddenly erupt in any direction with little warning or system to it. Unlike the histrionic, the borderline's susceptibility to sudden change is not an affectation or coordinated means to attract attention. Indeed, it is not just to others, but also to borderlines themselves that their emotional life may come across as uncontrollable and capricious. As a consequence, borderlines are often said to "lack an inner defining core." For the same reason, borderlines typically have a hard time learning from setbacks and often fall prey to the same mistake many times over.
> 
> Self/Other conflict - "I hate you, don't leave me!": Because of their inner emptiness and lack of defining core, borderlines often dislike being alone; they tend to dread separation from others, longing for someone to be close to them and assuage their fears. Unlike the inherently submissive dependent, however, the borderline is not so much compliant as he is conflicted on the self-other polarity. Hence caregivers close to the borderline have often experienced how the borderline's love may give way to anger and hate in the blink of an eye, which is one reason why the dictum "I hate you, don't leave me!" is often applied to borderlines. Unlike other personality styles, the borderline does not settle on one way of dealing with people; indeed most borderlines never settle upon any approach whatsoever: They tend to vacillate across the whole of the spectrum of impressions from crafty to helpless; dominant to submissive; and charming to obnoxious, all at a moment's notice. In this way, most borderlines evince a pattern of desperately attempting to assert their independence and worth, only to collapse back into dependency and feelings of shame (which only last for so long until the borderline attempts to assert his independence again, and so on...). In general, borderlines tend to place very high demands on their caregivers, expecting them to empathize with and foresee the borderline's tumultuous emotions without error. Should the caregiver fail to do so, this will often be extremely distressing to the borderline (as it confirms to him that his identity really is erratic and without system).
> 
> Splitting (idealization/devaluation): The borderline is prone to becoming despondent and angry whenever his caretaker fails to meet his expectations and needs (which can frequently be excessive). Because of his emotional instability, the borderline does not resemble an emotionally mature adult, but is in fact more like a young child seeking a parent or nurturing figure to support him and guide him. To others, relationships with borderlines will therefore tend to feel one-sided and exploitative rather than reciprocal. Unlike the mature adult, who tends to judge the people around him in terms of shades of grey, the emotionally juvenile borderline has trouble relating to others in such a nuanced fashion and tends to construe the people around him as either all black or all white. Thus we say that the borderline suffers from splitting, since he tends to perceive the people in his life as either perfect and capable of doing no wrong or thoroughly debased and capable of doing no right. Psychologically, both the all-black and all-white judgments are immature adaptations, more reminiscent of those of a young child, and indeed they arise from the same source, namely the unrealistic need to have an infinitely patient caregiver in one's life (idealization) and the immature need to disown and distance oneself from a caregiver who is no longer perceived as capable of fulfilling the functions that the borderline had in mind for him (devaluation). The borderline is highly erratic, and sometimes the same person can go from being idealized to being devalued and then back to being idealized again within a few hours - only for the same thing to happen all over again before long.
> 
> Severity spectrum: The borderline spectrum stretches from capricious (normal) to unstable (abnormal) to borderline (pathological).
> *
> Masochistic personality*
> 
> (Weak on Pleasure, average on Active, weak on Self
> - strong on Pain, strong on Passive, average on Other.)
> 
> Masochistic personality characterized by: A pattern of self-defeating actions and choices where the masochist passively accommodates and stays loyal to central figures in his life, even though he knows full well that they will hurt him. Though not necessarily depressive, the masochist is nevertheless a pessimist at heart, believing himself to be powerless and unable to break out of the abusive patterns that tend to characterize his most important relations. Unlike the dependent who is more one-sidedly submissive, however, the masochist tends to be more complex in his relations to the abuser. Though the masochist knows that the "powerful other" will bring him continued sorrow and pain, he nevertheless shows little desire to alter the dynamics of the relation or end it. It has frequently been observed that the masochist seems to derive a sense of control from his abusive relationships and that there is often an element of desirability for the masochist in his continued surrender to sorrow and pain. The masochistic personality is also known as the self-defeating personality.
> 
> Experiencing pain reinforces sense of importance: As one would expect, the masochist's pain-pleasure disturbance is the inverse of that of the sadist: Where the sadist feels that he has to inflict pain on his surroundings in order to feel at ease in his relations, the masochist rather tends to court pain from others in order to feel at ease. The masochist's self-image is frequently that of an unlovable and undeserving punching bag: By inviting the abuse of others and willfully absorbing that abuse, the masochist experiences a sense of importance and even self-esteem at having at least some function in spite of his unlovable self. In the masochist's own mind, enduring abuse is intimately tied up with the notion of being worthy of affection.
> 
> Self-defeating tendencies: As opposed to the normal human disposition to seek out pleasure and avoid pain, masochists typically have a habit of getting into situations that will end in failure or defeat for them. Among psychologists, this proclivity is known as the masochist's self-defeating or self-sabotaging tendencies: The masochist frequently sets himself up to fail, the way others would set themselves up to succeed. (In this way, the masochist exhibits a measure of activity on the active-modification polarity that sets them apart from the more passive dependents.) To the masochist, a degree of anguish and denigration is often preferable to a neutral or pleasurable outcome. If things start going too well for the masochist, he tends to become anxious and confused: The more he succeeds, the less certain and secure he feels about himself, and for this reason the masochist tends to shy away from success and gravitate back towards self-sacrifice and defeat. For the same reason, masochists also tend to distance themselves from the people in their lives who are consistently loving and supportive, to sabotage the attempts of others to help them, and to seek out those relations where they will be mistreated.
> 
> Severity: The masochistic spectrum stretches from mistreated (normal) to aggrieved (abnormal) to masochistic (pathological).


Thank you, I appreciate you posting it all for me.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Wytch said:


> Was reading back on the article, would I by any chance be able to see the rest of article too?


INTJ and narcissism:


* *




Disclaimer: Any type can have Narcissistic traits, and not all INTJs are Narcissistic. A Narcissistic personality style has both good and bad sides to it, but this article predominantly deals with the interpersonal problems that are caused by a Narcissistic style. If you do not like reading about the 'negative' side of psychology, you should skip this article.

On CelebrityTypes we have frequently been careful to separate personality types from personality styles. As such, it is perhaps ironic that this article will deal with the interrelation between a specific type (INTJ) and a specific style (Narcissism). To be clear, a Narcissistic style can be a functional element of any of the 16 personality types; theoretically speaking, it is not directly dependent on the type in any way, and on the main site we have identified Narcissists of almost every Jungian type.

Still, it would seem that the Narcissistic personality style is especially prevalent amongst people of the INTJ type. Our critics have sometimes remarked that this coupling of INTJs with the Narcissistic personality style seems to be an invention of our own, and in broad strokes our critics are correct. We have done more than previous authors to link INTJs with the Narcissistic personality style on account of our research in psychology. Yet it must also be noted that we are not entirely without precedent in doing so. The always insightful van der Hoop also noted a link between Narcissism and INJs in one of his works on types (namely Conscious Orientation, Routledge 1999 ed. pp. 186-187).
The Narcissistic Personality Style

The foremost feature of the Narcissistic personality style is a grandiose sense of self-worth. As such, INTJs who are affected by this personality pattern will frequently be led to utter statements along the lines of themselves being "higher natures," being worth more than "the herd," and being singled out for "a greater destiny" than others. Given the impressive cerebral ability that is the natural endowment of many an INTJ, it is not entirely unreasonable that INTJs would begin to think along such lines.

It must also be said that in spite of the name, a Narcissistic personality style is not entirely a bad phenomenon in that it is a personality style that also brings with it the qualities of certitude, buoyancy, and self-assurance. These qualities are very frequently helpful with regards to committing to a long-term plan and also for the purposes of convincing others to go along with that plan. And the undaunted self-confidence that is the mark of a well-adjusted person with a Narcissistic personality style also tends to lend an increased aura of leadership and competence to an individual's communication style.

Yet although it has its good sides, a Narcissistic style also tends to create problems for the person who is affected by it. In INTJs, these problems will typically manifest themselves along two specific lines:

In the interpersonal domain, where others can be put off by what they perceive as an inconsiderate haughtiness in the INTJ.
With regards to their self-image, INTJs can sometimes internalize the belief that they are special and that they don't have to make an effort in order to be successful the way others do. Over time, this identification with being special can lead to a sense of their own entitlement where one grows to believe that the world owes one special treatment, special terms, and an unending stream of free-flowing recognition. For example, many INTJs pass through school and high school with flying colors, observing how the other children have to work, while they can simply lean back and still collect straight A's. In this way the school system's failure to provide adequate challenges for gifted students unwittingly helps create an undesirable psychological template for adult life, namely the template of entitlement.

Do you have a Narcissistic personality style? If you find the following beliefs to be provocative or hogwash, then there is a good chance that you have at least some elements of the Narcissistic personality style:

There are rewards in being a team player.
I can enjoy being like others, rather than having to excel.
Other people's opinions are just as reasonable as my own.
Doing menial and routine work carries with it its own satisfaction.
I have to inconvenience and strain myself to get results, just as everyone else does.
I have to follow the same social rules as everyone else does.

If you are not provoked by these beliefs - if you find them self-evident or uncontroversial - then you probably do not have any elements of the Narcissistic personality style and hence this problem area that otherwise tends to affect a lot of INTJs is probably not relevant for you.
Artist portrait of Nietzsche

But nonetheless, many prominent INTJs are provoked by such beliefs. To give but one example, the philosopher Friedrich Nietzsche once characterized such beliefs as a "slave morality" - beguiling talk to fool "the weak" into accepting the trifling conditions of their insignificant lives.

As already mentioned, the Narcissistic personality style has both good and bad elements to it. Narcissists frequently appear to be sure of themselves, and because certitude is intimately connected with self-regard and respect from others, having too little certitude can be just as bad as (if not worse than) having too much.

There are variations upon the Narcissistic pattern which express themselves differently according to type. In the case of Narcissistic INTJs, most of the challenges that arise from their style can be traced back to a sense of their own entitlement. For INTJs who are affected by the downsides of a Narcissistic style, the following patterns will usually appear:

Routine work appears to be "below" one's dignity.
Other people accuse one of being "selfish" and unconcerned with their needs.
Others are offended by the INTJ's feeling unbound by the same social rules that other people feel they have to abide by.

Of course, one may ask whether the fault in these cases can really be said to lie with the Narcissist. After all, if a person can meaningfully arrange his existence so that he does not have to do menial work, and he furthermore abhors having to do it, then why should he do such work? Likewise, if other people don't like the way that the Narcissist deals with social situations, then no one is forcing them to stick around. So even though other people may feel indignant at the Narcissist's behavior, it is important to understand that in matters such as these there is no objective truth as to who is wrong and who is right: There are only different people with differing viewpoints and conflicting expectations.

Even so, Narcissistic INTJs may at times find themselves in situations where they wish to modify their personality style. For example, it may be necessary to appease a superior in the workplace for a time, or a loved one that is otherwise cherished may threaten to leave the relationship because she feels put off by the natural tendencies of the Narcissistic pattern. To those ends, clinical psychologists have proposed that the following steps are generally effective with regards to minimizing the bad effects of the Narcissistic style and optimizing the good ones.
1. Reverse Contempt of Striving for Small Goals

While most of the MBTI-style descriptions of the INTJ type describe them as hardworking, the more classically Jungian portraits tend to mention how INJs may find it hard to discipline themselves to do menial and routine work. As with all dominant intuitive types, such detail-oriented work will often fail to kindle their enthusiasm. Only very rarely does fact-laden work with little room to maneuver and re-think the essentials carry the same stimulus to the intuitive type as synthesizing large bodies of information in their heads and mapping out grand prospects for the future does.

After the fundamental commitments to strategy and choice of theory have been made, it is often too easy for Ni types to regard the rest of the process as merely "grunt work," to be delegated to some "mere worker" whose job is not to question or understand, but rather to bring the plan to fruition, in accordance with the wishes of the one who conceived it. Viewed from the vantage point of the intuitive psyche, the organizational work required to transform ideas into practice is all too often underestimated as a mere immaterial toil. For these reasons it is especially easy for INTJs with a Narcissistic personality style to neglect crediting those who actually do the "grunt work" required to bring their ideas into practice. But nevertheless, "the toilers" are often held responsible when things go wrong.

All four of the Intuitive types (i.e. INJs and ENPs) tend to exhibit a characteristic boldness and buoyancy with regards to bringing new ideas into practice. They have confidence in the novelties that they have gleaned, and they tend to grossly underestimate the practical side of a problem.

What further complicates the matter in the case of Narcissistic INTJs is that their characteristic visionary certitude all too easily fuses with their Narcissistic grandiosity. The result is an unwavering belief in their own talent and intelligence as well as a daunting ambition and a natural air of authority. Their decisiveness rarely fails to convince, and they effortlessly assume the role of leader, as if they fully expect others to defer to them. Beyond mere self-confidence, they also exhibit a tenaciousness that sways others to their cause.

At times, however, this otherwise enviable audaciousness may lend itself to a sense of entitlement: A partly unconscious feeling in the mind of the Narcissistic INTJ that he or she is a very special being and therefore entitled to special treatment, breaks, and opportunities in life. As with Narcissists of other types, Narcissistic INTJs can sometimes be identified by the way in which they speak about their plans and ideas: They speak as if they are letting the other party in on a special and exciting endeavor that the other party should be grateful to be allowed to share in. The Narcissist speaks as if they fully expect others to simply abandon whatever they are doing on account of the Narcissist's superior wisdom and automatically start dedicating themselves to "putting their muscle" behind the INTJ's plan.

As mentioned, all of the four Intuitive types are prone to underestimate the amount of sheer work and effort that is required to bring a complicated idea into practice. But in the case of INTJs, who seldom place a premium on conventions of emotional warmth and approval, the risk of seeming downright ungrateful is palpably present.

As such, Narcissistic INTJs can frequently derive great utility value from learning to acknowledge the toil that is connected with the parts of a process that the INTJ is bound to regard as menial. Though fact-laden routine work may not count for much in the mind of the Narcissistic INTJ, the effort required to do the work still represents a sacrifice of manpower and determination on the part of the one who does it.

As the psychologists Jeffrey Young and Janet Klosko have said, aim toward reciprocity, fairness, and equity as principles to guide your interactions with others. Learn to tolerate your own frustration when working on things you perceive to be small and menial.
2. Practice Accurate Decipherment of Other People's Emotions

Another typical problem area for Narcissistic INTJs pertains to empathizing accurately. While INTJs can be surprisingly warm and loyal when it comes to their closest intimates, they are frequently bad at deciphering the emotions and internal states of people who are not of emotional importance to them. Frequently, they are just not that interested.

INTJs with a strongly pronounced Narcissistic style may be perceived as aloof and thus breed resentment whenever they try to implement a plan that implicates others. Therefore it will often be a sound investment for such INTJs to devote at least some resources to stepping out of their own bubble and trying to empathize with the other person - "to put themselves in the other person's shoes," as it were.

As we mentioned earlier, a Narcissistic INTJ that is enchanted with his own latest scheme may often - somewhat unconsciously - expect others to be equally enchanted and to drop whatever they are doing to help execute the will of the INTJ. As such, it frequently happens that Narcissistic INTJs think that they know what is going on in the minds of others when they are really just perceiving their own mental processes. (Jung also hinted at this in Psychological Types §656.) In other words, a Narcissistic INTJ is quite likely to believe that he is able to accurately read others, when in fact his empathy is a warped one, coming from within his own head, rather than by way of a genuine emotional bond with the other.

For example, a Narcissistic INTJ named Gerald we once knew was convinced that the reason his co-workers were antagonistic to him was because they were envious of his competence and success. But once we finally got to speak with his co-workers, it turned out that they were not envious at all - they knew they could never do what Gerald was able to do. Rather, what they resented was the way they felt that Gerald was treating them like peons. They simply wanted Gerald to act more respectfully around them. But because Gerald had not made an effort to verify whether his empathic perception was accurate or not, he would go on believing that his co-workers' resentment was really caused by their envy and wish to undermine him - a conception that came from Gerald's own mind and not from his co-workers.

Another facet of the Narcissist's defunct empathy is the cold irrelevancy with which the agendas, wishes, and dreams of others are perceived. In the words of the psychologist Theodore Millon, the Narcissist perceives the aspirations of others with indifference, except where they might provide a stepping stone for the Narcissist's own ambitions and schemes. Again, with people whose empathic capacities are functioning normally, the emotional bond between two people also transmits a degree of identification between one person's wishes and the next. But in the case of the Narcissist, their empathic faculties are not normally concerned with reciprocity and mutuality. It is not that the Narcissist chooses not to empathize with others because he is a bad person. Rather, he has never learned how to naturally empathize with others (and most Narcissists probably never will). The history of psychology is fraught with close partners of Narcissists whose emotional lives have been destroyed by always being perceived as instruments and objects to further the Narcissist's own wishes and never as individuals to be known for who they really are.

The Narcissist who wants to better these patterns in himself should concern himself with demonstrating concern for others and interpersonal empathy. He should endeavor to take a genuine interest in the ideas, wishes, and feelings of others. He should actively and non-combatively seek to verify that his empathic perceptions are accurate by asking for feedback. He should remind himself that a whole aspect of normal human relatedness is likely missing from his psyche.
3. Avoid Drifting Too Far from Immediate Realities

Whether they are Narcissistic or not, it is quite evidently a fact of Jungian typology that Ni types have a tendency to withdraw from immediate reality and enter into a world of fantasies and remote mental possibilities. In the case of the Narcissistic INTJ, these reveries of remote possibilities are bound to mix with personal fantasies of unlimited power, wealth, beauty, and/or brilliance.

If the Narcissist has poor impulse control, the imagined grandeur and innovation that is fantasized to come in the long term is at the same time also a source of resentment and hurt feelings in the short term. One feels that one is not in one's rightful place, that one's abilities are not recognized by the world, and that one's superiors at work should really step down and offer their position to the Narcissist as their abilities are clearly inferior.

All of the personality styles have a mode of defense that enables the condition to perpetuate itself when challenged. For example, a Paranoid person uses projection to perpetuate his own condition, meaning that he ascribes his own thoughts and feelings to others. So if other people were to tell the Paranoid person: "Look around you - there is no conspiracy!" the Paranoid person may look around and indeed see a conspiracy because he projects his own sinister thoughts of conspiracies onto others. In that way the mechanism of projection can keep the Paranoid person thinking that everyone is conspiring against him.

As may be clear from our discussion of the Narcissist's defunct empathy above, projection is also an element of the Narcissistic personality style (i.e. the Narcissist thinks that his co-workers are envious and sabotaging him when they are really just offended that he treats them so rudely). But the Narcissist's primary mode of defense is not projection, but rationalization. By rationalization we mean that the person is quite skilled at devising plausible but over-reasoned explanations that aim to present his or her own self-centered or inconsiderate behavior in the best possible light. The intriguing thing about rationalization is that the Narcissist is not consciously out to trick others - since he lacks the ability to see himself from the outside, he tends to believe in his own facile reasons for why what he did was really okay. In this way, rationalization enables the Narcissist to keep on acting inconsiderately because the shame associated with his self-centered behavior is quickly concealed beneath a blanket of fraudulent explanations and forgotten.

Here is a simple example of rationalization: A professor unknowingly creates an exam that is much too difficult for any students to pass. At first he feels ashamed of his mistake, but the shame quickly gives way to a new internal state: Confidence. He did it because the students were getting lax. For their own sake it was necessary to shock them into taking their studies seriously again. That he even felt ashamed for a brief moment is now long forgotten. Our professor is now sincerely convinced that shocking the students had been his intention from the very beginning. The mistake has been rationalized away. The act has been transformed so that it now appears in the best possible light.

Of course, we all rationalize our actions from time to time because we don't like to admit to ourselves how selfish some of our actions are. But in the case of a full-blooded Narcissist, a pervasive pattern of exploitative behavior and rationalizing excuses is often present. If nothing else, most Narcissists know that they sometimes get accused by others of rationalizing.

In the case of the Narcissistic INTJ, the natural stream of internal fantasy that is the endowment and resource of many an Ni type also has the adverse effect of lending itself extremely well to fantasy-driven alterations of what has really taken place. Though all Narcissists are prone to rationalization, an Ni type's propensity to perceive reality in terms of his own unconscious, rather than in terms of the naked facts, will often shape his rationalizations to seem especially plausible or compelling.

C.G. Jung, who was himself no stranger to rationalization, has explained the shifting nature of the Ni type's internal psychic landscape as follows:

"[Nietzsche's] main function is surely intuition ... Nietzsche as an intuitive simply touches upon a thing and off he goes. He does not dwell upon the subject, though in the long run one can say that he really does dwell upon it by amplification. But he doesn't ... [go] into the intellectual process of elucidation; he just catches such an intuition on the wing ... going round and round amplifying, so that in the end we get a complete picture, but by intuitive means, not by logical means."
- C.G. Jung: Nietzsche's Zarathustra, Princeton University Press 1988 pp. 1082-1083

Intuition is an unconscious process. It is perception via the unconscious (Psychological Types §951). An Intuitive type could spend his whole life trying to analyze, map out, and predict exactly how his Intuition functions, and he would still be none the wiser with regards to the ultimate nature of Intuition. In Ne types this tendency is counterbalanced by a preference for introverted judgment - they don't expect the outer world to make sense. But the Ni types do. And so is it really any wonder that when the Ni types come across an element in their own behavior which puzzles even themselves, an explanation is constructed after the fact to justify and make sense of their actions?

Though Ni is quite evidently a celebrated function, realize that the expansive cognitive approach that comes with Ni is both a blessing and a curse. Though abstracting from the factual details of the here and now can have the positive effect of allowing grand innovations to come through to consciousness, the same tendency to abstract can also prevent the effective reassessment and readjustment of undesirable Narcissistic behavior. Solicit reality checks from people who will be honest with you.
Case Study: Steven's Story

This is a case study of a talented INTJ who sought to modify his Narcissistic personality style because it was not functioning optimally in his present environment.

Steven was obviously very intelligent, having achieved two academic degrees by the tender age of 26. Still in his mid-twenties, Steven had now embarked upon a career as a research officer in a major market analysis firm.

From the get-go, Steven's powers of reasoning and his manner of carrying himself in conversation was impressive to us. In exchanges with Steven, it quickly became clear that his reported problems all revolved around the fact that he was ill-suited to hold subordinate, entry-level positions in the workplace. Even though he was still in his mid-twenties, Steven was already plotting to position himself for an executive-level position in the firm. "Anything else is a waste of my time," he said.

Steven had grand goals and he fully intended to realize them: He found that when he was thinking over the conditions in the workplace, he simply couldn't help but come up with "more efficient" ways of doing things. Sometimes it seemed hard for him to come to terms with the fact that he did not already wield executive power: His schemes tended to revolve around grand innovations on the organizational level, and on that scale they necessarily implicated his co-workers. But Steven's co-workers did not always appreciate being told how to improve by someone who was their junior in both position and years. Some felt he was a bit out of line.

When we asked Steven about his co-workers, his attitude appeared to be that they were tolerable: "They are pleasant enough as long as they do not get in my way," he told us. But he also said that it was important that the other employees remembered that they were there to do a job and not to uncritically repeat the old ways over and over again. "That is an irresponsible attitude because it leads to inefficiency in the long run," he said.

What struck us about Steven's way of describing his co-workers was that he described them more as cogs in a machine than as actual human beings. We wondered if perhaps Steven was inclined to see his co-workers as means to realize his own ends rather than as ends in themselves. Maybe Steven did not always take care to acknowledge his co-workers as much as he should?

When we asked him about it, Steven confirmed that this was so. A gifted INTJ with a Narcissistic style, many of Steven's long-range plans seemed to him to be more real than the immediate realities of the here and now. Due to his young age, Steven was still in an entry-level position, but he nonetheless found it easy to block out the groans of his co-workers who did not always appreciate being ordered around. In fact, their exasperation did not affect his own emotions much.

Because Steven's co-workers had started to think of him as "too assertive," they would sometimes resist his ideas, no matter how right he was on the intellectual level. From time to time, Steven would even end up fighting the other people in the workplace, and although he didn't let the conflicts get to him, it nevertheless frustrated Steven's preference for Te that his ideas were not put into action. Just like the other employees had started to resent him, he had started to resent them as well.
Steven Optimizes His Confident Style

When we told Steven that there was a way he could optimize his personality style without being worse off himself, Steven was skeptical, but he wanted to hear us out.

Realizing that we were dealing with a critical listener, we started out by explaining that modifying one's personality style is a personal choice and not a demand that others can place on you. We also took care to point out that in matters such as these, there really is no "right" and "wrong" but only people failing to meet each other's expectations on the interpersonal level.

Once Steven had decided to work on his style, a good starting point was for us to go over his past accomplishments with him. His two degrees and considerable academic success were impressive feats in their own right. Yet Steven was not able to derive much satisfaction from them. He told us that he had a habit: When a conflict in the workplace came to an impasse, he would bring up his former accomplishments as if to say, "Well, all else being equal, this is what lies behind my word." In Steven's mind, the co-workers would then be free to point a similar degree of success (or even a greater degree of success), but of course they couldn't.

To Steven, comparing each party's prior achievements was simply the rational thing to do once the initial arguments concerning the case had been presented. But his co-workers didn't see it that way: They felt that he was strong-arming them and being condescending. So Steven decided to experiment with a more mild-mannered attitude to see how that would work out.

Steven experimented with this new attitude for a while. As he did so, he started to see that once he assumed a level playing field where others were his equals (instead of assuming a natural superiority over them), his contributions to the case at hand were actually able to stand out more clearly than before, when he had jumbled them up with references to past accomplishments. He also found that his co-workers started to respect him more. One co-worker told Steven that the old attitude, where Steven didn't take the time to carefully explain his ideas, but simply put them out there as if they were orders, had felt to him like Steven was entitling himself to unearned respect.

Although being touchy-feely would never be Steven's natural strong suit, he also found that by consciously taking the time to be understanding of others, it was much easier for him to get other people to go along with his plans and ideas. Of course, the ideas that he was presenting had not changed one iota. But simply by being warmer and giving others the time to digest his schemes properly - indeed by allowing others to see their own ideas mirrored in the overall solution - Steven began to find his colleagues much more receptive.

Of course, Steven did not magically become somebody else by opening himself up to these alternative ways of conceiving of the disputes in his life. He is still an INTJ, and he still has obvious Narcissistic elements in his personality style. Steven will probably always remain that way and be characterized as a "confident personality" wherever he goes. But by opening himself up to optimizing his style, Steven now has more tools at his disposal with which to resolve disputes and negotiate conflicts, and this flexibility helps him achieve more of his goals in life.




There are loads like this. I can't c+p them all so if you want any in particular, let me know.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Antisocial personality*
> (Strong on Pleasure, strong on Active, strong on Self
> - weak on Pain, weak on Passive, weak on Other.)
> 
> Antisocial personality characterized by: Extreme autonomy and self-reliance; deviance from societal norms. The antisocial has poor impulse control and is easily insulted. Hostility and vindictiveness come easily to him. He is impatient and restless, always in pursuit of more of "the good things in life," and never satisfied in having, only in taking. Seemingly undaunted by risk, pain, and punishment, the antisocial is truly unbound by the deterrents that normally condition people's lives, be they cultural or biological. The antisocial tends to perceive himself as hard-boiled, mercilessly realistic, and brutally honest. But beneath these apparently positive qualities, a mean-spirited and self-serving personality often lurks. The antisocial personality is also known as the sociopathic or psychopathic personality.
> 
> Seeks pleasure: The antisocial is not attuned to pain and self-preservation and is therefore capable of taking great risks, showing disregard for his own safety and the well-being of those around him. He exposes himself and others to pain without thinking twice.
> 
> Active-modification with Self-assertion: The antisocial does not trust others and therefore seeks maximal autonomy. Antisocial personalities typically have a strong disregard for authorities and may feel resentful and personally insulted for having to abide by the "proper procedures." The antisocial lives in a dog-eat-dog world where it is every man for himself. He is always hard at work, deciphering everyone's moves in order to make sure he is one step ahead of the curve. The antisocial personality also exploits others without guilt because he takes it for granted that others would exploit him right back if they had the chance. When others display altruistic qualities such as kindness and good faith, the antisocial is naturally suspicious of their sincerity and will try to figure out what lies behind their apparent good intentions. He is afraid of being suckered and not coming out on top. And so, while he generally maintains a cool composure and keeps his cards close to his chest, if the antisocial perceives that he has allowed himself to be fooled, he may lose control and betray a violent internal reaction. He is attuned to self-realization and he will feel humiliated and enraged if he feels that others are benefiting at his expense. By the combination of active-modification and self-assertion, the antisocial treats others as pawns in his game and detests the thought of being made to serve as a pawn in another person's game. Since people are not entitled to respect and basic dignity, the antisocial can easily sacrifice others to achieve his personal ends.
> 
> More pleasure in taking than in having: The antisocial is uncompromising in hunting down of the joys of life, but he can never get enough. The result is a lupine personality who finds more joy in taking than in having, and who is always on the prowl because he feels that he is impoverished or missing out, no matter how much wealth or success he actually has.
> 
> Acting out / explosive rage: Being autonomous, the antisocial reacts to his anger by taking justice into his own hands. For this reason his preferred mode of defense is Acting Out (i.e. lashing out at others in explosive fits of rage). As the antisocial sees it, he is simply 'giving others what they had coming,' thereby restoring a sense of balance and enhancing the feeling of self-assertion by demonstrating that he is force to be reckoned with. Forbearance and patience are not the strong suits of the antisocial.
> 
> Severity spectrum: The antisocial spectrum stretches from non-conforming (normal) to deviant (abnormal) to antisocial (pathological).
> 
> *Dependent personality*
> 
> (Average on Pleasure, weak on Active, weak on Self
> - average on Pain, strong on Passive, strong on Other.)
> 
> Dependent personality characterized by: Overt need for social approval, reassurance, and affection. Dependents are willing to give up their own ambitions to serve others and fulfill their needs. Often referred to as "needy" personalities, even by people with little psychological knowledge, dependents are temperamentally docile, noncompetitive, and passive. They have a strong need to belong and be accepted and they have a hard time making demands of others or delivering bad news.
> 
> Passive-adaptation with Other-nurturance: The dependent personality is passive, takes few independent initiatives, and is mortally afraid of conflict. He happily submits to dominant individuals and relinquishes his own wishes to satisfy those around him. Others consider him a pushover who is 'too nice for his own good.' If male, he is the quintessential 'nice guy' who can't get the girl. If female, she is the prototypical abused girlfriend who is too 'good for her boyfriend,' but also 'too weak to leave him.'
> 
> Sensitivity to praise and blame: The dependent personality is very sensitive to praise and rejection and can experience anxiety if others do not express their overt acceptance, appreciation, and approval of him.
> 
> Downplayed resourcefulness: The dependent is modest and comes across as innocent, naive, and even somewhat helpless. These qualities endear him to other people and prompt them to feel protective of him, as if they were his older sibling or parent. However, appearances can be deceiving, and not infrequently the dependent is much more competent and resourceful than he seems. Indeed, even a dependent who excels in his profession and is a benefactor to his community may downplay his resourcefulness in an effort to have others assume the ultimate responsibility for his actions. In response to admiring questions about his achievements, the dependent may become uncomfortable and purposefully push his modesty and feigned naivety to an extreme in an effort to deflect admiration (and by extension, responsibility).
> 
> Submission / introjection: Most people maintain opinions of their own as a matter of course, but with the dependent this is not so. The dependent looks to more dominant individuals in his life for cues on what to think and how to behave. In romantic relationships, he forfeits his individuality and seeks to align himself with the opinions and expectations of his partner. To avoid conflict and confrontation, the dependent internalizes the opinions of his partner and eventually comes to believe that these really are his own opinions. Outsiders therefore size up the dependent as an extension of the partner - an empty shell with whom it is impossible to do independent business.
> 
> A string of abusive relationships: Dependent personalities are prime candidates for ending up in abusive relationships with antisocial, narcissistic, or sadistic partners. But even with a non-abusive partner, any latent derogatory tendencies in the partner's psyche will eventually be brought to the forefront of consciousness by the dependent's contempt-inspiring submissiveness. For this reason, it is often easy to sympathize with the dependent, placing all of the blame on the shoulders of the abusive partner. Yet the majority of people who do so never stop to consider the dependent's contribution to the state of affairs.
> 
> Severity spectrum: The dependent spectrum stretches from cooperative (normal) to clingy (abnormal) to dependent (pathological).
> 
> *Narcissistic personality*
> 
> (Average on Pleasure, weak on Active, strong on Self
> - average on Pain, strong on Passive, weak on Other.)
> 
> Narcissistic personality characterized by: The narcissistic personality is characterized by a grandiose over-valuation of self-worth and an extreme conviction in his own importance and uniqueness. Unlike dependents and histrionics, narcissists do not struggle to obtain admiration and affection in every encounter. Rather, the narcissist believes that he is simply entitled to such reverent attention by virtue of his intrinsic magnificence. Like the antisocial, the narcissist cares little for others and has little understanding of the concept of reciprocity. But unlike the antisocial, the narcissist is not vindictive, perceiving himself to be entirely "above the rules" and the petty give-and-takes that others engage in.
> 
> Passive-adaptation with Self-assertion: It will perhaps be surprising to some that the narcissist is characterized as passive, since a resourceful narcissist is commonly perceived as a "power personality." The passivity has its roots in the fact that the narcissist has a grandiose self-image and thinks that he is so superior that the joys of life will come to him without any effort on his part. The narcissist believes that the rules apply to other people, but not to him, and so he confidently faces the world with the expectation that he will win favor and be granted special privileges by virtue of simply being himself. The narcissist's self-assurance can be dazzling, and so narcissists often enjoy 'virtuous cycles' where their confidence begets positive feedback which in turn generates more confidence and elicits even more admiration from the surroundings. Quite simply, it is human nature to assume that such unearthly confidence must be grounded in some reality, i.e. that the narcissist must have a record of flawless excellence in order to take such pride in himself. At any rate, that is what a normal person would have to have in order to be able to match the narcissist's haughty demeanor. However, narcissists may exude such confidence despite a track record of mediocre achievement or even outright failures.
> 
> Behavioral resemblance to the antisocial personality: Like the antisocial personality, the narcissist is not above such unprincipled behavior as lying, cheating, stealing credit for the work of others, and shamelessly sucking up to superiors who can further their advancement in life. In all areas of life, narcissists aim to hold court and be admired. The narcissist who succeeds in this endeavor can be a cheerful and even benevolent individual – as long as his own needs are met, he finds it easy to be magnanimous with others and to let them share in his well-being.
> 
> Psychodynamic difference from the antisocial personality: Where the antisocial and the narcissist are superficially different, prominent personality theorists (e.g. Millon and Kernberg) have noted that the narcissist and the antisocial are similar only in the way that they look upon themselves (i.e. both are strong on the self-assertion polarity): When it comes to the approach to one's environment, the narcissist is not really concerned with the actions and motives of others the way the antisocial is. Where the antisocial personality is actively modifying and autonomous, the narcissist is passive in his stance towards the environment. He operates on the assumption that others will recognize his magnificence of their own accord and throw themselves at his feet in admiration. Another difference is that while the antisocial, owing to his extreme active-modifying stance, is hyperspecific with what he wants to achieve, the narcissist does not care which of his accomplishments he is admired for - as long as he actually is admired.
> 
> Hurting others benignantly: Another difference between the active and passive attitudes of the narcissist and the antisocial can be seen in the fact that where the antisocial is conscious of the hurt that he is inflicting on others (but just doesn't care about their well-being), the narcissist is frequently so preoccupied with his own needs and desires that he does not seem to realize that he is hurting others at all. Just as the narcissist finds it easy to let everyone share in his well-being once his own needs are met, so the narcissist has an easy time rationalizing how everyone stands to gain from putting the gratification of his needs before those of others.
> 
> Severity spectrum: The narcissistic spectrum stretches from confident (normal) to egotistic (abnormal) to narcissistic (pathological).
> 
> *Sadistic personality*
> 
> (Average on Pleasure, strong on Active, average on Self
> - strong on Pain, weak on Passive, weak on Other.)
> 
> Sadistic personality characterized by: Internal contrasting perceptions of self-worth cannot be resolved by the individual himself, but must be taken out on the surroundings in order for the sadistic personality to gain a clearer perspective of his own self-worth. Internally troubled, the sadistic personality resolves his intra-psychic conflicts by acting abusively and explosively towards others. The sadistic personality is harshly punitive and abusive and always ready to 'impose pain' on the people who question the justification and legitimacy of his self-serving behavior.
> 
> A composite of Narcissistic and Antisocial traits: The sadistic personality combines traits from the antisocial and the narcissistic personalities. Like the antisocial, the sadist attacks people with a vicious vigor designed to disturb their psychic well-being and erode their faith in themselves. But unlike the antisocial who is keenly aware of the motives of others, the sadistic personality resembles the narcissist in that the sadist sees things only from his own perspective. However, in contrast to the narcissist who is benign in the sense that he only fights defensively in order to ward off threats to his own self-image, the sadist is malignant and aggressively picks fights with others.
> 
> Pleasure not in winning, but in breaking: Unlike the narcissist or the antisocial, the sadistic personality is not content with simply coming out on top and achieving his desired aims. It is not enough for him to win, he must be certain that his victim has been broken and routed from the field. In his dog-eat-dog combativeness, the sadist resembles the antisocial, and for reasons of political correctness the sadistic personality has often been conflated with the antisocial one. However, where the antisocial mainly seeks to gain more of the good things in life, and can therefore refrain from fighting when he can 'catch more flies with honey,' the same is not true of the sadist: As shown in the chart above, the sadist has a disturbance on the pleasure-pain polarity and fights because he needs to fight: Inflicting pain on others is the only way for him to feel pleasurable about himself.
> 
> Inflicting pain reinforces sense of pleasure: Other people's pain is the sadist's source of pleasure. The sadist feels that he has enhanced himself and his standing in the world when he has broken down the will of others. However, in reality he has merely preserved his place in the social hierarchy. To give an example, this reversal of pain and pleasure is like a drill sergeant who is excessively harsh in punishing the privates in his regiment because he unconsciously fears that their potential is greater than his and that one of his privates will one day make it beyond the rank of sergeant. In reality, the sergeant has not furthered his chances of earning a promotion by denigrating the self-worth of his privates, but he has decreased the likelihood that any of them will wish to continue to serve in the army. By breaking their will, and inflicting pain upon the privates, the sergeant has preserved his place in the hierarchy and now feels calmer and more pleasurable about himself.
> 
> Severity spectrum: The sadistic spectrum stretches from assertive (normal) to denigrating (abnormal) to sadistic (pathological).
> 
> *Histrionic personality*
> 
> (Strong on Pleasure, strong on Active, weak on Self
> - average on Pain, weak on Passive, strong on Other.)
> 
> Histrionic personality characterized by: The histrionic resembles the dependent in the way that he also has a strong need for attention and affection, but unlike the dependent, the histrionic is not passive and receptive, waiting for others to notice him of their own accord. On the contrary, the histrionic is actively manipulating and attention-seeking. To gain attention, the histrionic dramatizes matters pertaining to himself, ranging from clothing, appearance, manner of speaking, and sexuality. His behavior is seductive, witty, charming, and gregarious, while at the same time seeming childish and immature. The histrionic personality is also known as the hysterical personality.
> 
> Strong Pleasure-expansivity with Pain awareness: The histrionic is similar to the antisocial in the sense that the histrionic also desires to gain access to the best things in life – the fastest car, the finest wine, the most enviably beautiful partner, etc. However, while the antisocial thrives on risk and exhibits a haphazard disregard for his own safety, the histrionic is almost as afraid to lose what he has already as he is gluttonous of gaining more. Like the dependent, the histrionic does not believe that his own efforts are enough to ensure him success and so he seeks to foster emotional interdependence between himself and another person who is perceived as 'stronger' than himself. However, where the dependent earnestly throws herself behind her partner, seeking to contribute her fair share of the toil to their mutual good, the histrionic essentially wishes to be endowed with a freebie from the other. So while the histrionic resembles the dependent in needing others to ensure his own success for him, the histrionic also resembles the antisocial in the sense that he actively manipulates others and uses his charm to attain emotional proximity to others from which he stands to gain.
> 
> Romantically adventurous: We have just said that the histrionic normally resembles the dependent personality in needing others to take his risks for him. However, one area where the histrionic is not like the dependent - where he can tolerate risk - is in relation to romantic endeavors and his own unfaithfulness. Here, in the court of romance, the prospect of obtaining a new partner can imbue the histrionic with that feeling of security and validation that he needs in order to act audaciously. Hence the histrionic is frequently just as volatile as the antisocial when it comes to courtship, relationships, and dating, while he is typically more risk-averse in other areas of life.
> 
> Needs validation and affirmation from others: Like the dependent, the histrionic has a strong need to elicit affirmation and approval from his surroundings. However, where the dependent's need for affirmation springs from the fear that he will "never make it on his own," the histrionic tends to have another motivation to boot: His manipulative and attention-seeking behavior also serves to reassure him that he really is special, wonderful and unique. In nursing such a glamorous self-image, the histrionic resembles neither the antisocial nor the dependent; instead he resembles the narcissist. (The histrionic is truly a jack of all trades as far as the adaptive strategies of personality styles go.) Like the narcissist, the histrionic's psychic well-being is contingent upon his belief that he is special and unique. But unlike the narcissist, the histrionic cannot rest assured in this belief; he must actively and constantly solicit affirmation and validation from others through his self-dramatizing behavior. Without such affirmation, uncomfortable and brooding thoughts about being unlovable and being "nothing special" tend to creep up on the histrionic. Such thoughts are not entertained for long, however, before they are met with renewed efforts to drown them in external validation from others. Hence the very process of critical introspection that could lead the histrionic to moderate his attention-seeking patterns never subsists in the consciousness of the histrionic, but results instead in new energy being channeled into yet more dramatized, attention-seeking behavior.
> 
> Strong Active-modification with strong Other-nurturance: The histrionic holds the fundamental belief that pleasure, safety, security, and "the good things in life" can come only to him through the efforts of other people. The histrionic therefore constantly seeks to inject an awareness of his existence into the consciousness of others. He is often ingenious in his methods to monopolize the attention of others and eliciting compliments from his surroundings, just as he is good at getting others to lift the burdens of everyday life for him. His demeanor is that of an 'eternal child,' forever in search of an "enabler" to do his menial work. In this way the histrionic is again akin to the narcissist: To his mind it is only natural that others should work to make things easier for the histrionic. Like the narcissist, the histrionic can often be quite shameless in the way he egotistically uses others to make life sweeter for himself. But unlike the narcissist, who can become rageful when his desires are not met, the histrionic is rather inclined to self-pity. In fact, even his self-pitying episodes can become theatrical performances in their own right, again serving the function of making others notice and take responsibility for him. The histrionic thus actively manipulates others into fulfilling his wishes while paradoxically portraying himself as innocuous, weak, and unable to stand on his own two feet. The histrionic is truly "the enviably attractive nephew who sings an Irish ballad for the company and then winsomely disappears before the table clearing and dishwashing begin."
> 
> Severity spectrum: The histrionic spectrum stretches from sociable (normal) to attention-seeking (abnormal) to histrionic (pathological).
> 
> *Compulsive personality*
> 
> (Weak on Pleasure, weak on Active, weak on Self
> - strong on Pain, strong on Passive, strong on Other.)
> 
> Compulsive personality characterized by: A preoccupation with matters of order and control. Not only does the compulsive tend to be supremely well organized and firmly settled into his usual routines; he also believes that others should live more orderly lives as well. This may lead the people around the compulsive to perceive him as moralistic and a stickler - as the busybody who is always pointing out the inefficiencies and mistakes of others, only to smugly hold up his own accomplishments as a model for others to imitate. The compulsive personality is also known as the obsessional personality or (more archaically) the anal-retentive personality.
> 
> Reaction formation: On the outside, compulsive personalities are predictable, prim and proper. However, one reason they take care to act this way is that they unconsciously tend to feel that they are "sitting on a powder keg" of indefensible urges and base desires. They feel that they must constantly fight off urges to "let loose" and abandon their responsibilities, and so in effect they overcompensate by becoming extraordinarily conscientious. Examining their childhood, one will typically find that the compulsive had one or more "strict parents" who subjected them to harsh demands from an early age while at the same time showing only restrained affection towards the compulsive child. Hence from an early age, the connotation tends to have formed in the mind of the compulsive that in order to be worthy of love, one must rise to meet one's responsibilities with an exceptional diligence and strive to fulfil one's obligations to an exceptional degree.
> 
> Hidden aggression: As a result of the harsh emotional regimen they were subjected to as children, most compulsives have deep-seated feelings of anger and defiance within them. Unlike the antisocial, however, the compulsive does not act upon these feelings and is rarely capable of consciously acknowledging them. The reason their aggression remains unacknowledged, even to themselves, is that the compulsive has in some sense internalized the expectations and demands of the strict parent. Thus their legitimate anger is unconsciously associated with feelings of shame and guilt as they partially see themselves through the eyes of the strict parent who would not have welcomed such defiance.
> 
> Little sense of pleasure: The compulsive feels little joy in life. He comes across as uptight and constricted, has difficulty letting go, and feels that he ought to "remain within the lines" of established habits and routines in order to guard against catastrophe and reproach. He therefore resists new experiences as he preserves his way through life by relying on fixed routines.
> 
> Self/Other conflict expressed as submissiveness to others: The compulsive personality experiences a conflict on his polarities of self and other. One symptom of this conflict is that the compulsive tends to have a hard time turning down requests for aid and assistance from others, even if he would like to. In helping others, the compulsive expends more of his self than he would ideally like to, because he has a hard time saying no. For the compulsive, requests from the outside (be they from a friend, acquaintance, or colleague) tend to tap into the severe expectations and demands that were placed upon them from an early age. Then as now, the compulsive feels that he must relinquish his own desires (self) in order to placate the demands of the other. Only then will he be worthy of the love and approval of others.
> 
> Self/Other conflict and obfuscated self-interest: Because the compulsive has learned that he must mothball his own needs until the desires of others have been satiated, the thought of asserting his needs directly makes the compulsive anxious. Instead, he tends to express his personal wishes as if they were really a form of help to the other (or an attempt to help some third party), pretending that he himself is disinterested except insofar as he deems it important to provide this help. In this way, compulsives can often be seen "taking care of their community," while in reality, this concern tends to be mixed up with more than a tinge of self-interest. Oftentimes the other has never wanted the kind of help or "solution" that the compulsive has forced upon him at all!
> 
> Self/Other conflict and hidden grandiosity (narcissistic subtype only): If the compulsive has an auxiliary narcissistic style, there is also often a deep wish to assert his grandiosity hidden beneath the facade of community feeling. However, since the compulsive bases his self-worth on the observance of propriety and respect, he cannot, like the narcissist, assert his own magnificence directly. Instead, the desire for narcissistic superiority tends to find indirect outlets, such as contempt for people who cannot control their weight or their finances, meet their work obligations on time, or stay on top of other such routine-based aspects of life where the compulsive will typically have an easy time making his obsessive tendencies work in his favor. For this reason, the compulsive can come across as smug and overbearing when others do not live up to the same standards that he himself upholds.
> 
> Severity spectrum: The compulsive spectrum stretches from reliable (normal) to constricted (abnormal) to compulsive (pathological).
> 
> *Negativistic personality*
> 
> (Weak on Pleasure, strong on Active, average on Self
> - average on Pain, average on Passive, weak on Other.)
> 
> Negativistic personality characterized by: An internal discontentment and chronic irritability that springs from deeply rooted feelings of ambivalence about one's own self-worth when compared to that of others. Negativistics often cope with this ambivalence by acting passive-aggressively towards others, denigrating their contributions through skepticism, and by oozing discontent at others as a way of making their inner ambivalence known. Since they are perennially uncertain about their own abilities and self-worth, negativistic personalities often have a habit of alternating between submitting to the wishes of others and rebelliously asserting themselves as free individuals who are entitled to independence and who should not be bossed around (even though they were the ones who initially sought to submit themselves to the wishes of others). Because of their inability to decide whether to turn to themselves or to others for security and direction, the negativistic's strategy for coping with internal conflict tends to resemble that of a testy adolescent who must constantly test the parental boundaries of their world in order to find their own footing in life. In this way, negativistics often find fault with the advice and recommendations of others, while at the same time they are also actively soliciting it, since they tend to get anxious at the prospect of having to fend for themselves. The negativistic personality is also known as the passive-aggressive personality.
> 
> Passive and covert aggression: As the passive-aggressive moniker suggests, negativistics are the masters of passive aggression. This adaptation allows them to discharge their resentment at others and to place demands on them without having to own up to what they are doing. In this way, the schemes of negativistic personalities can often be characterized as 'psychic black ops,' where the negativistic excels at finding ways of aggressing against others that 'fly under the radar' and which are difficult for their surroundings to properly identify and call out.
> A recurring pattern in the family history of many negativistics is that the negativistic grew up in a home where it was unsafe for them to express their anger and aggression directly. As a response, the negativistic learned to hide his aggression behind other, less overtly aggressive behaviors, such as skepticism, fault-finding, lethargy, and a general lack of appreciation. Hence we say that while the negativistic is aggressive, his style is really that of a passive aggression - expressing hostility and anger, but in ways that are hard to pin down.
> 
> Average on self, but low on pleasure: The negativistic craves independence and yearns to assert himself, but unlike truly autonomous personalities (such as the antisocial), the negativistic finds little pleasure in making things come together of his own accord. Instead, negativistics may be said to be engaged in an elaborate dance with their surroundings: They are interested in developing a strong sense of self, but lack the independence and expansivity to do so. As a consequence, the negativistic's attempts at appearing strong and independent will eventually fall flat and (like the borderline personality) the negativistic inevitably comes crawling back to his "overlord," seeking to submit himself to the guidance of the other again. The result is a lethargic and stagnant personality that is reminiscent of a less dramatic version of the borderline and a more self-aware version of the schizoid.
> 
> Self-Other conflict: Negativistics have typically experienced feelings of inadequacy and low self-esteem early in life. Unloved by their parents, or perhaps unwanted by their peers, the negativistic is split between his need to assert himself on the one hand and his deep-seated feelings of shame and self-doubt on the other. As a consequence, negativistics are frequently resentful and contemptuous of those in their social circle whom they consider more independent and successful than themselves. And unlike the borderline or the schizoid, the negativistic may actively sabotage the efforts of those whom he holds in contempt. For example, a negativistic roommate may "accidentally" soil the dress of her more beautiful girlfriend on the night just before the prom, or a negativistic coworker may "unintentionally" misplace important documents that his more accomplished colleague asked him to mail for a big project.
> 
> Severity: The negativistic spectrum stretches from discontented (normal) to resentful (abnormal) to negativistic (pathological).
> 
> *Borderline personality*
> 
> (Average on Pleasure, average on Active, average on Self
> - average on Pain, average on Passive, average on Other.)
> 
> Borderline personality characterized by: Intense, shifting, and variable moods which are only marginally related to outside events. The emotional life of the borderline is inherently unstable and may suddenly erupt in any direction with little warning or system to it. Unlike the histrionic, the borderline's susceptibility to sudden change is not an affectation or coordinated means to attract attention. Indeed, it is not just to others, but also to borderlines themselves that their emotional life may come across as uncontrollable and capricious. As a consequence, borderlines are often said to "lack an inner defining core." For the same reason, borderlines typically have a hard time learning from setbacks and often fall prey to the same mistake many times over.
> 
> Self/Other conflict - "I hate you, don't leave me!": Because of their inner emptiness and lack of defining core, borderlines often dislike being alone; they tend to dread separation from others, longing for someone to be close to them and assuage their fears. Unlike the inherently submissive dependent, however, the borderline is not so much compliant as he is conflicted on the self-other polarity. Hence caregivers close to the borderline have often experienced how the borderline's love may give way to anger and hate in the blink of an eye, which is one reason why the dictum "I hate you, don't leave me!" is often applied to borderlines. Unlike other personality styles, the borderline does not settle on one way of dealing with people; indeed most borderlines never settle upon any approach whatsoever: They tend to vacillate across the whole of the spectrum of impressions from crafty to helpless; dominant to submissive; and charming to obnoxious, all at a moment's notice. In this way, most borderlines evince a pattern of desperately attempting to assert their independence and worth, only to collapse back into dependency and feelings of shame (which only last for so long until the borderline attempts to assert his independence again, and so on...). In general, borderlines tend to place very high demands on their caregivers, expecting them to empathize with and foresee the borderline's tumultuous emotions without error. Should the caregiver fail to do so, this will often be extremely distressing to the borderline (as it confirms to him that his identity really is erratic and without system).
> 
> Splitting (idealization/devaluation): The borderline is prone to becoming despondent and angry whenever his caretaker fails to meet his expectations and needs (which can frequently be excessive). Because of his emotional instability, the borderline does not resemble an emotionally mature adult, but is in fact more like a young child seeking a parent or nurturing figure to support him and guide him. To others, relationships with borderlines will therefore tend to feel one-sided and exploitative rather than reciprocal. Unlike the mature adult, who tends to judge the people around him in terms of shades of grey, the emotionally juvenile borderline has trouble relating to others in such a nuanced fashion and tends to construe the people around him as either all black or all white. Thus we say that the borderline suffers from splitting, since he tends to perceive the people in his life as either perfect and capable of doing no wrong or thoroughly debased and capable of doing no right. Psychologically, both the all-black and all-white judgments are immature adaptations, more reminiscent of those of a young child, and indeed they arise from the same source, namely the unrealistic need to have an infinitely patient caregiver in one's life (idealization) and the immature need to disown and distance oneself from a caregiver who is no longer perceived as capable of fulfilling the functions that the borderline had in mind for him (devaluation). The borderline is highly erratic, and sometimes the same person can go from being idealized to being devalued and then back to being idealized again within a few hours - only for the same thing to happen all over again before long.
> 
> Severity spectrum: The borderline spectrum stretches from capricious (normal) to unstable (abnormal) to borderline (pathological).
> *
> Masochistic personality*
> 
> (Weak on Pleasure, average on Active, weak on Self
> - strong on Pain, strong on Passive, average on Other.)
> 
> Masochistic personality characterized by: A pattern of self-defeating actions and choices where the masochist passively accommodates and stays loyal to central figures in his life, even though he knows full well that they will hurt him. Though not necessarily depressive, the masochist is nevertheless a pessimist at heart, believing himself to be powerless and unable to break out of the abusive patterns that tend to characterize his most important relations. Unlike the dependent who is more one-sidedly submissive, however, the masochist tends to be more complex in his relations to the abuser. Though the masochist knows that the "powerful other" will bring him continued sorrow and pain, he nevertheless shows little desire to alter the dynamics of the relation or end it. It has frequently been observed that the masochist seems to derive a sense of control from his abusive relationships and that there is often an element of desirability for the masochist in his continued surrender to sorrow and pain. The masochistic personality is also known as the self-defeating personality.
> 
> Experiencing pain reinforces sense of importance: As one would expect, the masochist's pain-pleasure disturbance is the inverse of that of the sadist: Where the sadist feels that he has to inflict pain on his surroundings in order to feel at ease in his relations, the masochist rather tends to court pain from others in order to feel at ease. The masochist's self-image is frequently that of an unlovable and undeserving punching bag: By inviting the abuse of others and willfully absorbing that abuse, the masochist experiences a sense of importance and even self-esteem at having at least some function in spite of his unlovable self. In the masochist's own mind, enduring abuse is intimately tied up with the notion of being worthy of affection.
> 
> Self-defeating tendencies: As opposed to the normal human disposition to seek out pleasure and avoid pain, masochists typically have a habit of getting into situations that will end in failure or defeat for them. Among psychologists, this proclivity is known as the masochist's self-defeating or self-sabotaging tendencies: The masochist frequently sets himself up to fail, the way others would set themselves up to succeed. (In this way, the masochist exhibits a measure of activity on the active-modification polarity that sets them apart from the more passive dependents.) To the masochist, a degree of anguish and denigration is often preferable to a neutral or pleasurable outcome. If things start going too well for the masochist, he tends to become anxious and confused: The more he succeeds, the less certain and secure he feels about himself, and for this reason the masochist tends to shy away from success and gravitate back towards self-sacrifice and defeat. For the same reason, masochists also tend to distance themselves from the people in their lives who are consistently loving and supportive, to sabotage the attempts of others to help them, and to seek out those relations where they will be mistreated.
> 
> Severity: The masochistic spectrum stretches from mistreated (normal) to aggrieved (abnormal) to masochistic (pathological).


are you _that_ short of breath? :shocked: this wall of text should occupy us for hours! :dry:


* *






thanks!


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> See how Ne makes Ni appreciate the little things in life?


You mean like brevity?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> You mean like brevity?


Nice come back!  

except it works both ways... ever heard of the ricochet? 

(NiFe is not exactly known for its one-liners


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> INTJ and narcissism:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: Any type can have Narcissistic traits, and not all INTJs are Narcissistic. A Narcissistic personality style has both good and bad sides to it, but this article predominantly deals with the interpersonal problems that are caused by a Narcissistic style. If you do not like reading about the 'negative' side of psychology, you should skip this article.
> 
> On CelebrityTypes we have frequently been careful to separate personality types from personality styles. As such, it is perhaps ironic that this article will deal with the interrelation between a specific type (INTJ) and a specific style (Narcissism). To be clear, a Narcissistic style can be a functional element of any of the 16 personality types; theoretically speaking, it is not directly dependent on the type in any way, and on the main site we have identified Narcissists of almost every Jungian type.
> 
> Still, it would seem that the Narcissistic personality style is especially prevalent amongst people of the INTJ type. Our critics have sometimes remarked that this coupling of INTJs with the Narcissistic personality style seems to be an invention of our own, and in broad strokes our critics are correct. We have done more than previous authors to link INTJs with the Narcissistic personality style on account of our research in psychology. Yet it must also be noted that we are not entirely without precedent in doing so. The always insightful van der Hoop also noted a link between Narcissism and INJs in one of his works on types (namely Conscious Orientation, Routledge 1999 ed. pp. 186-187).
> The Narcissistic Personality Style
> 
> The foremost feature of the Narcissistic personality style is a grandiose sense of self-worth. As such, INTJs who are affected by this personality pattern will frequently be led to utter statements along the lines of themselves being "higher natures," being worth more than "the herd," and being singled out for "a greater destiny" than others. Given the impressive cerebral ability that is the natural endowment of many an INTJ, it is not entirely unreasonable that INTJs would begin to think along such lines.
> 
> It must also be said that in spite of the name, a Narcissistic personality style is not entirely a bad phenomenon in that it is a personality style that also brings with it the qualities of certitude, buoyancy, and self-assurance. These qualities are very frequently helpful with regards to committing to a long-term plan and also for the purposes of convincing others to go along with that plan. And the undaunted self-confidence that is the mark of a well-adjusted person with a Narcissistic personality style also tends to lend an increased aura of leadership and competence to an individual's communication style.
> 
> Yet although it has its good sides, a Narcissistic style also tends to create problems for the person who is affected by it. In INTJs, these problems will typically manifest themselves along two specific lines:
> 
> In the interpersonal domain, where others can be put off by what they perceive as an inconsiderate haughtiness in the INTJ.
> With regards to their self-image, INTJs can sometimes internalize the belief that they are special and that they don't have to make an effort in order to be successful the way others do. Over time, this identification with being special can lead to a sense of their own entitlement where one grows to believe that the world owes one special treatment, special terms, and an unending stream of free-flowing recognition. For example, many INTJs pass through school and high school with flying colors, observing how the other children have to work, while they can simply lean back and still collect straight A's. In this way the school system's failure to provide adequate challenges for gifted students unwittingly helps create an undesirable psychological template for adult life, namely the template of entitlement.
> 
> Do you have a Narcissistic personality style? If you find the following beliefs to be provocative or hogwash, then there is a good chance that you have at least some elements of the Narcissistic personality style:
> 
> There are rewards in being a team player.
> I can enjoy being like others, rather than having to excel.
> Other people's opinions are just as reasonable as my own.
> Doing menial and routine work carries with it its own satisfaction.
> I have to inconvenience and strain myself to get results, just as everyone else does.
> I have to follow the same social rules as everyone else does.
> 
> If you are not provoked by these beliefs - if you find them self-evident or uncontroversial - then you probably do not have any elements of the Narcissistic personality style and hence this problem area that otherwise tends to affect a lot of INTJs is probably not relevant for you.
> Artist portrait of Nietzsche
> 
> But nonetheless, many prominent INTJs are provoked by such beliefs. To give but one example, the philosopher Friedrich Nietzsche once characterized such beliefs as a "slave morality" - beguiling talk to fool "the weak" into accepting the trifling conditions of their insignificant lives.
> 
> As already mentioned, the Narcissistic personality style has both good and bad elements to it. Narcissists frequently appear to be sure of themselves, and because certitude is intimately connected with self-regard and respect from others, having too little certitude can be just as bad as (if not worse than) having too much.
> 
> There are variations upon the Narcissistic pattern which express themselves differently according to type. In the case of Narcissistic INTJs, most of the challenges that arise from their style can be traced back to a sense of their own entitlement. For INTJs who are affected by the downsides of a Narcissistic style, the following patterns will usually appear:
> 
> Routine work appears to be "below" one's dignity.
> Other people accuse one of being "selfish" and unconcerned with their needs.
> Others are offended by the INTJ's feeling unbound by the same social rules that other people feel they have to abide by.
> 
> Of course, one may ask whether the fault in these cases can really be said to lie with the Narcissist. After all, if a person can meaningfully arrange his existence so that he does not have to do menial work, and he furthermore abhors having to do it, then why should he do such work? Likewise, if other people don't like the way that the Narcissist deals with social situations, then no one is forcing them to stick around. So even though other people may feel indignant at the Narcissist's behavior, it is important to understand that in matters such as these there is no objective truth as to who is wrong and who is right: There are only different people with differing viewpoints and conflicting expectations.
> 
> Even so, Narcissistic INTJs may at times find themselves in situations where they wish to modify their personality style. For example, it may be necessary to appease a superior in the workplace for a time, or a loved one that is otherwise cherished may threaten to leave the relationship because she feels put off by the natural tendencies of the Narcissistic pattern. To those ends, clinical psychologists have proposed that the following steps are generally effective with regards to minimizing the bad effects of the Narcissistic style and optimizing the good ones.
> 1. Reverse Contempt of Striving for Small Goals
> 
> While most of the MBTI-style descriptions of the INTJ type describe them as hardworking, the more classically Jungian portraits tend to mention how INJs may find it hard to discipline themselves to do menial and routine work. As with all dominant intuitive types, such detail-oriented work will often fail to kindle their enthusiasm. Only very rarely does fact-laden work with little room to maneuver and re-think the essentials carry the same stimulus to the intuitive type as synthesizing large bodies of information in their heads and mapping out grand prospects for the future does.
> 
> After the fundamental commitments to strategy and choice of theory have been made, it is often too easy for Ni types to regard the rest of the process as merely "grunt work," to be delegated to some "mere worker" whose job is not to question or understand, but rather to bring the plan to fruition, in accordance with the wishes of the one who conceived it. Viewed from the vantage point of the intuitive psyche, the organizational work required to transform ideas into practice is all too often underestimated as a mere immaterial toil. For these reasons it is especially easy for INTJs with a Narcissistic personality style to neglect crediting those who actually do the "grunt work" required to bring their ideas into practice. But nevertheless, "the toilers" are often held responsible when things go wrong.
> 
> All four of the Intuitive types (i.e. INJs and ENPs) tend to exhibit a characteristic boldness and buoyancy with regards to bringing new ideas into practice. They have confidence in the novelties that they have gleaned, and they tend to grossly underestimate the practical side of a problem.
> 
> What further complicates the matter in the case of Narcissistic INTJs is that their characteristic visionary certitude all too easily fuses with their Narcissistic grandiosity. The result is an unwavering belief in their own talent and intelligence as well as a daunting ambition and a natural air of authority. Their decisiveness rarely fails to convince, and they effortlessly assume the role of leader, as if they fully expect others to defer to them. Beyond mere self-confidence, they also exhibit a tenaciousness that sways others to their cause.
> 
> At times, however, this otherwise enviable audaciousness may lend itself to a sense of entitlement: A partly unconscious feeling in the mind of the Narcissistic INTJ that he or she is a very special being and therefore entitled to special treatment, breaks, and opportunities in life. As with Narcissists of other types, Narcissistic INTJs can sometimes be identified by the way in which they speak about their plans and ideas: They speak as if they are letting the other party in on a special and exciting endeavor that the other party should be grateful to be allowed to share in. The Narcissist speaks as if they fully expect others to simply abandon whatever they are doing on account of the Narcissist's superior wisdom and automatically start dedicating themselves to "putting their muscle" behind the INTJ's plan.
> 
> As mentioned, all of the four Intuitive types are prone to underestimate the amount of sheer work and effort that is required to bring a complicated idea into practice. But in the case of INTJs, who seldom place a premium on conventions of emotional warmth and approval, the risk of seeming downright ungrateful is palpably present.
> 
> As such, Narcissistic INTJs can frequently derive great utility value from learning to acknowledge the toil that is connected with the parts of a process that the INTJ is bound to regard as menial. Though fact-laden routine work may not count for much in the mind of the Narcissistic INTJ, the effort required to do the work still represents a sacrifice of manpower and determination on the part of the one who does it.
> 
> As the psychologists Jeffrey Young and Janet Klosko have said, aim toward reciprocity, fairness, and equity as principles to guide your interactions with others. Learn to tolerate your own frustration when working on things you perceive to be small and menial.
> 2. Practice Accurate Decipherment of Other People's Emotions
> 
> Another typical problem area for Narcissistic INTJs pertains to empathizing accurately. While INTJs can be surprisingly warm and loyal when it comes to their closest intimates, they are frequently bad at deciphering the emotions and internal states of people who are not of emotional importance to them. Frequently, they are just not that interested.
> 
> INTJs with a strongly pronounced Narcissistic style may be perceived as aloof and thus breed resentment whenever they try to implement a plan that implicates others. Therefore it will often be a sound investment for such INTJs to devote at least some resources to stepping out of their own bubble and trying to empathize with the other person - "to put themselves in the other person's shoes," as it were.
> 
> As we mentioned earlier, a Narcissistic INTJ that is enchanted with his own latest scheme may often - somewhat unconsciously - expect others to be equally enchanted and to drop whatever they are doing to help execute the will of the INTJ. As such, it frequently happens that Narcissistic INTJs think that they know what is going on in the minds of others when they are really just perceiving their own mental processes. (Jung also hinted at this in Psychological Types §656.) In other words, a Narcissistic INTJ is quite likely to believe that he is able to accurately read others, when in fact his empathy is a warped one, coming from within his own head, rather than by way of a genuine emotional bond with the other.
> 
> For example, a Narcissistic INTJ named Gerald we once knew was convinced that the reason his co-workers were antagonistic to him was because they were envious of his competence and success. But once we finally got to speak with his co-workers, it turned out that they were not envious at all - they knew they could never do what Gerald was able to do. Rather, what they resented was the way they felt that Gerald was treating them like peons. They simply wanted Gerald to act more respectfully around them. But because Gerald had not made an effort to verify whether his empathic perception was accurate or not, he would go on believing that his co-workers' resentment was really caused by their envy and wish to undermine him - a conception that came from Gerald's own mind and not from his co-workers.
> 
> Another facet of the Narcissist's defunct empathy is the cold irrelevancy with which the agendas, wishes, and dreams of others are perceived. In the words of the psychologist Theodore Millon, the Narcissist perceives the aspirations of others with indifference, except where they might provide a stepping stone for the Narcissist's own ambitions and schemes. Again, with people whose empathic capacities are functioning normally, the emotional bond between two people also transmits a degree of identification between one person's wishes and the next. But in the case of the Narcissist, their empathic faculties are not normally concerned with reciprocity and mutuality. It is not that the Narcissist chooses not to empathize with others because he is a bad person. Rather, he has never learned how to naturally empathize with others (and most Narcissists probably never will). The history of psychology is fraught with close partners of Narcissists whose emotional lives have been destroyed by always being perceived as instruments and objects to further the Narcissist's own wishes and never as individuals to be known for who they really are.
> 
> The Narcissist who wants to better these patterns in himself should concern himself with demonstrating concern for others and interpersonal empathy. He should endeavor to take a genuine interest in the ideas, wishes, and feelings of others. He should actively and non-combatively seek to verify that his empathic perceptions are accurate by asking for feedback. He should remind himself that a whole aspect of normal human relatedness is likely missing from his psyche.
> 3. Avoid Drifting Too Far from Immediate Realities
> 
> Whether they are Narcissistic or not, it is quite evidently a fact of Jungian typology that Ni types have a tendency to withdraw from immediate reality and enter into a world of fantasies and remote mental possibilities. In the case of the Narcissistic INTJ, these reveries of remote possibilities are bound to mix with personal fantasies of unlimited power, wealth, beauty, and/or brilliance.
> 
> If the Narcissist has poor impulse control, the imagined grandeur and innovation that is fantasized to come in the long term is at the same time also a source of resentment and hurt feelings in the short term. One feels that one is not in one's rightful place, that one's abilities are not recognized by the world, and that one's superiors at work should really step down and offer their position to the Narcissist as their abilities are clearly inferior.
> 
> All of the personality styles have a mode of defense that enables the condition to perpetuate itself when challenged. For example, a Paranoid person uses projection to perpetuate his own condition, meaning that he ascribes his own thoughts and feelings to others. So if other people were to tell the Paranoid person: "Look around you - there is no conspiracy!" the Paranoid person may look around and indeed see a conspiracy because he projects his own sinister thoughts of conspiracies onto others. In that way the mechanism of projection can keep the Paranoid person thinking that everyone is conspiring against him.
> 
> As may be clear from our discussion of the Narcissist's defunct empathy above, projection is also an element of the Narcissistic personality style (i.e. the Narcissist thinks that his co-workers are envious and sabotaging him when they are really just offended that he treats them so rudely). But the Narcissist's primary mode of defense is not projection, but rationalization. By rationalization we mean that the person is quite skilled at devising plausible but over-reasoned explanations that aim to present his or her own self-centered or inconsiderate behavior in the best possible light. The intriguing thing about rationalization is that the Narcissist is not consciously out to trick others - since he lacks the ability to see himself from the outside, he tends to believe in his own facile reasons for why what he did was really okay. In this way, rationalization enables the Narcissist to keep on acting inconsiderately because the shame associated with his self-centered behavior is quickly concealed beneath a blanket of fraudulent explanations and forgotten.
> 
> Here is a simple example of rationalization: A professor unknowingly creates an exam that is much too difficult for any students to pass. At first he feels ashamed of his mistake, but the shame quickly gives way to a new internal state: Confidence. He did it because the students were getting lax. For their own sake it was necessary to shock them into taking their studies seriously again. That he even felt ashamed for a brief moment is now long forgotten. Our professor is now sincerely convinced that shocking the students had been his intention from the very beginning. The mistake has been rationalized away. The act has been transformed so that it now appears in the best possible light.
> 
> Of course, we all rationalize our actions from time to time because we don't like to admit to ourselves how selfish some of our actions are. But in the case of a full-blooded Narcissist, a pervasive pattern of exploitative behavior and rationalizing excuses is often present. If nothing else, most Narcissists know that they sometimes get accused by others of rationalizing.
> 
> In the case of the Narcissistic INTJ, the natural stream of internal fantasy that is the endowment and resource of many an Ni type also has the adverse effect of lending itself extremely well to fantasy-driven alterations of what has really taken place. Though all Narcissists are prone to rationalization, an Ni type's propensity to perceive reality in terms of his own unconscious, rather than in terms of the naked facts, will often shape his rationalizations to seem especially plausible or compelling.
> 
> C.G. Jung, who was himself no stranger to rationalization, has explained the shifting nature of the Ni type's internal psychic landscape as follows:
> 
> "[Nietzsche's] main function is surely intuition ... Nietzsche as an intuitive simply touches upon a thing and off he goes. He does not dwell upon the subject, though in the long run one can say that he really does dwell upon it by amplification. But he doesn't ... [go] into the intellectual process of elucidation; he just catches such an intuition on the wing ... going round and round amplifying, so that in the end we get a complete picture, but by intuitive means, not by logical means."
> - C.G. Jung: Nietzsche's Zarathustra, Princeton University Press 1988 pp. 1082-1083
> 
> Intuition is an unconscious process. It is perception via the unconscious (Psychological Types §951). An Intuitive type could spend his whole life trying to analyze, map out, and predict exactly how his Intuition functions, and he would still be none the wiser with regards to the ultimate nature of Intuition. In Ne types this tendency is counterbalanced by a preference for introverted judgment - they don't expect the outer world to make sense. But the Ni types do. And so is it really any wonder that when the Ni types come across an element in their own behavior which puzzles even themselves, an explanation is constructed after the fact to justify and make sense of their actions?
> 
> Though Ni is quite evidently a celebrated function, realize that the expansive cognitive approach that comes with Ni is both a blessing and a curse. Though abstracting from the factual details of the here and now can have the positive effect of allowing grand innovations to come through to consciousness, the same tendency to abstract can also prevent the effective reassessment and readjustment of undesirable Narcissistic behavior. Solicit reality checks from people who will be honest with you.
> Case Study: Steven's Story
> 
> This is a case study of a talented INTJ who sought to modify his Narcissistic personality style because it was not functioning optimally in his present environment.
> 
> Steven was obviously very intelligent, having achieved two academic degrees by the tender age of 26. Still in his mid-twenties, Steven had now embarked upon a career as a research officer in a major market analysis firm.
> 
> From the get-go, Steven's powers of reasoning and his manner of carrying himself in conversation was impressive to us. In exchanges with Steven, it quickly became clear that his reported problems all revolved around the fact that he was ill-suited to hold subordinate, entry-level positions in the workplace. Even though he was still in his mid-twenties, Steven was already plotting to position himself for an executive-level position in the firm. "Anything else is a waste of my time," he said.
> 
> Steven had grand goals and he fully intended to realize them: He found that when he was thinking over the conditions in the workplace, he simply couldn't help but come up with "more efficient" ways of doing things. Sometimes it seemed hard for him to come to terms with the fact that he did not already wield executive power: His schemes tended to revolve around grand innovations on the organizational level, and on that scale they necessarily implicated his co-workers. But Steven's co-workers did not always appreciate being told how to improve by someone who was their junior in both position and years. Some felt he was a bit out of line.
> 
> When we asked Steven about his co-workers, his attitude appeared to be that they were tolerable: "They are pleasant enough as long as they do not get in my way," he told us. But he also said that it was important that the other employees remembered that they were there to do a job and not to uncritically repeat the old ways over and over again. "That is an irresponsible attitude because it leads to inefficiency in the long run," he said.
> 
> What struck us about Steven's way of describing his co-workers was that he described them more as cogs in a machine than as actual human beings. We wondered if perhaps Steven was inclined to see his co-workers as means to realize his own ends rather than as ends in themselves. Maybe Steven did not always take care to acknowledge his co-workers as much as he should?
> 
> When we asked him about it, Steven confirmed that this was so. A gifted INTJ with a Narcissistic style, many of Steven's long-range plans seemed to him to be more real than the immediate realities of the here and now. Due to his young age, Steven was still in an entry-level position, but he nonetheless found it easy to block out the groans of his co-workers who did not always appreciate being ordered around. In fact, their exasperation did not affect his own emotions much.
> 
> Because Steven's co-workers had started to think of him as "too assertive," they would sometimes resist his ideas, no matter how right he was on the intellectual level. From time to time, Steven would even end up fighting the other people in the workplace, and although he didn't let the conflicts get to him, it nevertheless frustrated Steven's preference for Te that his ideas were not put into action. Just like the other employees had started to resent him, he had started to resent them as well.
> Steven Optimizes His Confident Style
> 
> When we told Steven that there was a way he could optimize his personality style without being worse off himself, Steven was skeptical, but he wanted to hear us out.
> 
> Realizing that we were dealing with a critical listener, we started out by explaining that modifying one's personality style is a personal choice and not a demand that others can place on you. We also took care to point out that in matters such as these, there really is no "right" and "wrong" but only people failing to meet each other's expectations on the interpersonal level.
> 
> Once Steven had decided to work on his style, a good starting point was for us to go over his past accomplishments with him. His two degrees and considerable academic success were impressive feats in their own right. Yet Steven was not able to derive much satisfaction from them. He told us that he had a habit: When a conflict in the workplace came to an impasse, he would bring up his former accomplishments as if to say, "Well, all else being equal, this is what lies behind my word." In Steven's mind, the co-workers would then be free to point a similar degree of success (or even a greater degree of success), but of course they couldn't.
> 
> To Steven, comparing each party's prior achievements was simply the rational thing to do once the initial arguments concerning the case had been presented. But his co-workers didn't see it that way: They felt that he was strong-arming them and being condescending. So Steven decided to experiment with a more mild-mannered attitude to see how that would work out.
> 
> Steven experimented with this new attitude for a while. As he did so, he started to see that once he assumed a level playing field where others were his equals (instead of assuming a natural superiority over them), his contributions to the case at hand were actually able to stand out more clearly than before, when he had jumbled them up with references to past accomplishments. He also found that his co-workers started to respect him more. One co-worker told Steven that the old attitude, where Steven didn't take the time to carefully explain his ideas, but simply put them out there as if they were orders, had felt to him like Steven was entitling himself to unearned respect.
> 
> Although being touchy-feely would never be Steven's natural strong suit, he also found that by consciously taking the time to be understanding of others, it was much easier for him to get other people to go along with his plans and ideas. Of course, the ideas that he was presenting had not changed one iota. But simply by being warmer and giving others the time to digest his schemes properly - indeed by allowing others to see their own ideas mirrored in the overall solution - Steven began to find his colleagues much more receptive.
> 
> Of course, Steven did not magically become somebody else by opening himself up to these alternative ways of conceiving of the disputes in his life. He is still an INTJ, and he still has obvious Narcissistic elements in his personality style. Steven will probably always remain that way and be characterized as a "confident personality" wherever he goes. But by opening himself up to optimizing his style, Steven now has more tools at his disposal with which to resolve disputes and negotiate conflicts, and this flexibility helps him achieve more of his goals in life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are loads like this. I can't c+p them all so if you want any in particular, let me know.


Thank you (=

Oh, I wouldn't ask you to do all of that any way.
I will let you know, thanks.

:goes to save them in Word:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Really knew how to dress his soldiers; the Nazis had impeccable fashion sense.



ooh, ooh... where was this line from? "say whatever you like but those storm troopers really knew how to turn heads" 
some comedy show? a book? why don't i have Si :'(


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> (NiFe is not exactly known for its one-liners


Neither is Ne since, you know, they're only _one_ line.


----------



## Bunny

I remember too many things, I may forget where I put my keys sometimes but I can specifically remember what someone said to me like 5 years ago. I'll even remember where I was when this conversation took place and what happened during it.
I don't remember every single thing but if it's important to me, I will not forget it.

Which is a curse and a blessing.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Neither is Ne since, you know, they're only _one_ line.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Here's my all time favorite INTJ one-liner :laughing:


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


>


Wasn't Calvin Coolidge an INFJ?

Dorothy Parker: "Mr. President, I have a bet going with my friend that I can get you to say more than two words tonight."
Silent Cal: "You lose."

EDIT: You posted before I could reply. Rude ENFPs, always interrupting people!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Wasn't Calvin Coolidge an INFJ?
> 
> Dorothy Parker: "Mr. President, I have a bet going with my friend that I can get you to say more than two words tonight."
> Silent Cal: "You lose."


did we just have the same association??? no way!!!!!! 
and it wasn't dorothy, i don't think
and he was an INTJ


----------



## Bunny

Not sure how accurate this is but - The Sixteen Types (Personality Types of All U.S. Presidents...)


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> he's really tough to type! I'd probably go for ENTP with high Fe.


We should note that he never comes up with a joke on the spot nor does he deal with hecklers. This pre-planned approach seems so much more Ni. Ne-comedians tends to be better on the fly.


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> We should note that he never comes up with a joke on the spot nor does he deal with hecklers. This pre-planned approach seems so much more Ni. Ne-comedians tends to be better on the fly.


I was going to say that in a way too.

He says some very ISTP things but he doesn't appear to be an actual ISTP but I see the Ni in him.

Especially his comment about treating the audience like his "friends".
I don't think an ISTP would have that sort of view although ISTPs can be philosophical.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> We should note that he never comes up with a joke on the spot nor does he deal with hecklers. This pre-planned approach seems so much more Ni. Ne-comedians tends to be better on the fly.


maybe... i've always struggled with typing people like him... male INFJs can come off as slightly effeminate thinkers... he's definitely Fe/Ti.

@Occams Chainsaw

Jon Kabat-Zinn _is_ a male INFJ -- see how much less expressive he seems? his gaze is kind of frozen in space, it has that hypnotizing Ni quality to it that Hicks lacks.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> This is dependent on whether he actually said that. I mean, remember the whole ["watcha reading for?" "so I don't have to wait tables"] thing? Do you think he really said it? A lot of the time,In these instances, he comes off as abrupt or inconsiderate/rude but I imagine he only says these things to the audience. If he actually told people these things in his private life then maybe I'd be convinced of Fi over Fe but it seems like he's telling these things to make people laugh while leaving a deeper underlying philosophical/political message. Seems INFJ to me.


ENTPs can do that as well, though. ENTPs and INFJs have a similar looking sense of humor, but there's a fundamental difference: with ENTPs it's more apply logic to a situation, and point out what doesn't make sense to get a laugh, with INFJs it's more take a certain behavior, and then play it up to the point where the illogical-ness of the thing speaks for itself.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

To both of you: Maybe.

I think we're becoming too speculative here.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

okie, i'm off. 'tis sleepytime time. :sleepytime:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Occams Chainsaw said:


> ESTJ wants to be the alpha male so is beating his chest.
> 
> This will surely secure sexual success.


Dream on unknown type.
Unlike your mysterious type bahahaha, this is the last thread upon which I'd hit on anybody or play a role to impress others.
Very few people upon these type internet sites are real & since my type prefers reality, I've little interest in online relationships.

I PM'd other members weeks ago, asked them not to take my comments seriously because it's all done in the spirit of lighthearted fun. 
I don't see Wytch, Mango, fandango, Fluffy or Wiki getting upset, maybe they're merely much better suited to play well with others than you are. So this is the part where I suggest that you not allow your little bitty feels to get hurt. Suck it up unknown Bioxch


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> maybe... i've always struggled with typing people like him... male INFJs can come off as slightly effeminate thinkers... he's definitely Fe/Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> Jon Kabat-Zinn _is_ a male INFJ -- see how much less expressive he seems? his gaze is kind of frozen in space, it has that hypnotizing Ni quality to it that Hicks lacks.


Going off facial reading, that guy doesn't read INFJ to me. At all.

Ni-doms have a reputation for having intense gazes, but our eyes do move, particularly when we're thinking (probably to subconsciously take in information from our environment).

Here's a video of an INFJ talking (though she originally was typed as INTJ, she recently said she was mistyped):





Note the pattern: talk, stop, eyes move, thinking ("umm"), talk. INFJs tend to do that because we're very particular about what we say, and we have to formulate it in our minds first. Note also how she subtly changes the tone/dynamics of her voice and her facial expressions to engage the listener. Your guy doesn't do any of that, he's got a very flat, even tone, a fixed, sort of inward countenance, uses his hands more to demonstrate his ideas. It's completely different: I think he's either ENFP or INFP.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Wytch said:


> BDSM test: What kind of sexual deviant are you?
> 
> ^


primal (prey) 75%, voyeur, experimentalist, submissive, switch

Who's up for a walk in the woods? ^^


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> primal (prey) 75%, voyeur, experimentalist, submissive, exhibitionist
> 
> Who's up for a walk in the woods? ^^


Voyeur and exhibitionist? Wanna play "I'll show you mine if you show me yours"?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Voyeur and exhibitionist? Wanna play "I'll show you mine if you show me yours"?


Hehe. Exhibitionist a little bit down the list now that I payed attention to the results lol. Switch's fifth. https://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=678741

So you show me yours while I go find my whips hehe. I wonder where I left them last time.

My non existent Se is showing


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

psychedelicmango said:


> Hehe. Exhibitionist a little bit down the list now that I payed attention to the results lol. Switch's fifth. https://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=678741
> 
> So you show me yours while I go find my whips hehe. I wonder where I left them last time.
> 
> My non existent Se is showing



* *




== Results from BDSM test: What kind of sexual deviant are you? == 
*75% Primal (Prey) *
74% Voyeur 
73% Experimentalist 
71% Submissive 
66% Switch 
58% Masochist 
58% Bondage receiver 
58% Brat 
57% Non-monogamist 
50% Vanilla 
49% Sadist 
49% Degradation receiver 
47% Exhibitionist 
46% Dominant 
43% girl/boy 
42% Bondage giver 
39% All-Rounder 
38% Primal (Hunter) 
30% Pet 
30% Ageplayer 
29% Master/Mistress 
23% Slave 
22% Degradation giver 
22% Daddy/Mommy 
18% Brat tamer 
14% Owner




* *




94% Dominant
80% Voyeur
*76% Primal (Hunter)*
68% Bondage giver
67% Non-monogamist
64% Master/Mistress
63% Brat tamer
63% Exhibitionist
61% Experimentalist
47% Owner
43% Vanilla
42% Degradation giver
33% Sadist
14% Daddy/Mommy
8% Masochist
6% All-Rounder
3% Brat
3% Primal (Prey)
2% Pet
1% Ageplayer
0% Submissive
0% Slave
0% Bondage receiver
0% Degradation receiver
0% girl/boy
0% Switch




* *


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Hehe. Exhibitionist a little bit down the list now that I payed attention to the results lol. Switch's fifth. https://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=678741
> 
> So you show me yours while I go find my whips hehe. I wonder where I left them last time.
> 
> My non existent Se is showing


Well, you showed yours...
https://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=678189

Hunter's still pretty high on my list, we could have fun.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> ENTPs can do that as well, though. ENTPs and INFJs have a similar looking sense of humor, but there's a fundamental difference: with ENTPs it's more apply logic to a situation, and point out what doesn't make sense to get a laugh, with INFJs it's more take a certain behavior, and then play it up to the point where the illogical-ness of the thing speaks for itself.


I do both. The second style is done in a very trolly way. I'd say ENTPs can have a very physical sense of humour - being clowns - almost like ESTPs. We've no problem with people laughing at us at times. I doubt INFJs use that kind of humour as much.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Ohh lala, voyeurism is high. Now we need to find a little ESFP and get together for an orgy, you sluts 

Also I love how you both got very low scores on some kinks, even 0%, and I got nothing bellow 14% :laughing:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

We know what we want.


----------



## Bunny

* *




Test Results
93% Submissive 
80% Bondage receiver 
59% Degradation receiver 
57% Slave 
56% Brat 
49% Masochist 
49% Primal (Prey) 
47% Experimentalist 
46% Exhibitionist 
35% Vanilla 
34% Voyeur 
28% Pet 
17% girl/boy 
16% Non-monogamist 
12% Sadist 
8% Switch 
8% Ageplayer 
7% Bondage giver 
7% All-Rounder 
4% Daddy/Mommy 
2% Dominant 
1% Primal (Hunter) 
0% Master/Mistress 
0% Degradation giver 
0% Brat tamer 
0% Owner 



^I'll show why not.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test Results
> 93% Submissive
> 80% Bondage receiver
> 59% Degradation receiver
> 57% Slave
> 56% Brat
> 49% Masochist
> 49% Primal (Prey)
> 47% Experimentalist
> 46% Exhibitionist
> 35% Vanilla
> 34% Voyeur
> 28% Pet
> 17% girl/boy
> 16% Non-monogamist
> 12% Sadist
> 8% Switch
> 8% Ageplayer
> 7% Bondage giver
> 7% All-Rounder
> 4% Daddy/Mommy
> 2% Dominant
> 1% Primal (Hunter)
> 0% Master/Mistress
> 0% Degradation giver
> 0% Brat tamer
> 0% Owner
> 
> 
> 
> ^I'll show why not.


Huh. We're pretty compatible.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Huh. We're pretty compatible.


Don't go trying to tie me up now lol :tongue:


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> Don't go trying to tie me up now lol :tongue:


I wouldn't do that, handcuffs are much more practical.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Until you lose the key


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> I wouldn't do that, handcuffs are much more practical.


Haha

Actually I'd prefer to be tied up not handcuffed.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> Haha
> 
> Actually I'd prefer to be tied up not handcuffed.


*shrug* As long as you're at my mercy.



Occams Chainsaw said:


> Until you lose the key


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> *shrug* As long as you're at my mercy.


Now that is one thing that would be difficult :tongue:
People think subs are submissive to just anyone and maybe some are but not me.
Not at all.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> Now that is one thing that would be difficult :tongue:
> People think subs are submissive to just anyone and maybe some are but not me.
> Not at all.


Someone has to earn your trust.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> We know what we want.


Or you haven't explored all the possibilities yet


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Someone has to earn your trust.


That's a big part of it, not all but yes.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> That's a big part of it, not all but yes.


And, of course, you have to be attracted to them. That's a given.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Someone has to earn your trust.


And respect.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

And MY axe

wrong play


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> And, of course, you have to be attracted to them. That's a given.


Yes, definitely but... there's more to it but I'm not going to go into it all :tongue:
(respect too and admiration and so on.)
I'll let the guy know but I'm sure he'd know even without me telling him.
There's a certain connection that I get from certain people.
It doesn't happen very often.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> And respect.


Yes, a dominant should be worthy of being submitted to. And respect is part of trust, if someone doesn't respect you, how do you know they'll respect your boundaries?


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> And MY axe
> 
> wrong play


Ugh. Axe is like someone bottle the scent of douchiness.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> Ugh. Axe is like someone bottle the scent of douchiness.


We call that choking hazard 'Lynx' over here. I was thinking axe more in the style of Paul Allen.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> We call that choking hazard 'Lynx' over here. I was thinking axe more in the style of Paul Allen.


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> We call that choking hazard 'Lynx' over here. I was thinking axe more in the style of Paul Allen.







I just love it when he does that little dance XD


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

It's cram-apple, I swear.


----------



## BlackFandango

* *




The ATM eats pussy.


----------



## Bunny




----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I think stargazing grasshopper is into that whole Yale thing


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> Lol, that sounds about right.
> 
> I'm not sure about me.


You're a butterfly in the sky, you can go twice as high.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> You're a butterfly in the sky, you can go twice as high.











No.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> I was just saying.
> 
> If I'd known you was on, I would have kept my opinions to myself.


I'm on..? I won't be on for a few weeks lol 

I was just stating my own opinion, no reason for either of us to keep them to ourselves.

There's been too much chit chat on this thread but not any actual arguments, I'm getting bored, despite @BlackFandango 's limitless appetite for sex talk.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw




----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> I'm getting bored, despite @BlackFandango 's limitless appetite for sex talk.


Am I not enough for you, baby?


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


>


Lol
I actually posted one of the "Argument Clinic" videos for the ENTPs a few weeks back.

It's a shame it doesn't actually exist for them.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Am I not enough for you, baby?







j/k lol


Wytch, we ARE the Argument Clinic


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> j/k lol


I don't even need to click on that; my dad used to manage a country radio station, so I'm _very_ familiar with that song.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Does this count as country?


----------



## Bunny

I was thinking about that, ENTPs could just get together and start arguing with each other.









Occams Chainsaw said:


> Does this count as country?


Okay, I need to stop clicking on videos because some of them make me smile and/or laugh and that's not good for my cool factor :ninja:


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Does this count as country?


Oh yes, I know that one as well. That song really started the trend from bland, pop-country of the 90s and 2000s, and into the frat-boy, bro-country of today. Modern Country music is just the worst! Ask a lot Americans what kind of music they listen to and they'll say, "everything but Country!"

What would British Country music sound like? Dexys?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I don't know about British country but I have a crush on Josh Turner's voice, no matter how cheesy his songs:


----------



## BlackFandango

The grass is always greener on the other side of the pond.


----------



## Bunny

Josh Turner does have a nice voice.

Oasis, man I forgot about them.


----------



## Bunny

I love her deep singing voice.





Currently digging on her voice though. 
A very ISTP song I think


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

DeJ Loaf has a sexy urban vibe that you don't get the UK. I love it. Ours is always so... abrasive and hoarse.






Wouldn't usually listen to this sort of stuff but she's awesome.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ISTPs be like 

sober: I'm so tough and cool bitchez hehe
drunk: Awww I luv you guise!


@BlackFandango my body's saying let's go but my heart is saying no
@Occams Chainsaw


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Oasis eww. 

Blur>Oasis 

Lol


----------



## BlackFandango

Very primal, <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
@<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=290842" target="_blank">Wytch</a></i></span>
<!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->. I like it!

In terms of current singers for me:




 @psychedelicmango true, but in term of Damon Albarn projects: Gorillaz>Blur


----------



## mangodelic psycho

If we're doing sexy songs


----------



## BlackFandango

Are we doing sexy songs? Okay then.


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


> If we're doing sexy songs


I don't know why but something about that beat reminded me of this song.





@BlackFandango thank you and Sharon is not bad either.

I would say Gorillaz>Oasis>Blur


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Oh. I'm not doing sexy songs. Ignore this if you're putting together a playlist.


----------



## BlackFandango

One of my favorite sexy songs of all time!






Had to edit and replace with higher quality version.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Wytch said:


> I would say Gorillaz>Oasis>Blur


Grrrrr :livid:

Awww little ISTP likes Wonderwall how cute!


----------



## Bunny

Not exactly a "sexy" song either but








@psychedelicmango
haha what can I say?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Some of my recently played on spotify:

* *



























Am curious to see others'


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Am curious to see others'



* *


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Am curious to see others'



* *


----------



## mangodelic psycho

@Wytch I like that song so I'll forget about the Oasis incident for now 

my recently played


* *


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Some of my recently played on Spotify:


----------



## Roman Empire

I can recommend the "chat"-function on PerC if you want to talk about random stuff, or I can recommend the music forum if you want to share music.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

apa said:


>


Yeah, we do things when we want, not when we're told. We don't do anything we don't wanna do


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

That's an incredibly trite statement. Do you know any type that would say "I do things I don't want to do when I'm told."

It's like "I prefer quality over quantity." Has anybody told you they prefer quantity over quality?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

I hate to admit it, but the ESTJ has a point guise, let's make a chat group.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> That's such a trite thing to say. Do you know any type that would say "I do things I don't want to do when I'm told."
> 
> It's like "I prefer quality over quantity." Has anybody told you they prefer quantity over quality?


No, but "I do things because I have to" is pretty much the same, and yes, ISTJs tell me so on a regular basis haha.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Occams Chainsaw said:


> That's such a trite thing to say. Do you know any type that would say "I do things I don't want to do when I'm told."
> 
> It's like "I prefer quality over quantity." *Has anybody told you they prefer quantity over quality?*


Well, it depends on the exchange rate ^^


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

psychedelicmango said:


> No, but "I do things because I have to" is pretty much the same, and yes, ISTJs tell me so on a regular basis haha.


This is misconstruing what they mean. Doing something begrudgingly, because it makes sense considering the future consequences, is not the opposite of "I do what I want." They clearly want to do it for the benefits; It's just a longer payoff. 

A better dichotomy is "I am unwilling to sacrifice my fun/freedom now for in the future" vs "I'll graft now and reap the benefits later."


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Occams Chainsaw said:


> That's an incredibly trite statement. Do you know any type that would say "I do things I don't want to do when I'm told."
> 
> It's like "I prefer quality over quantity." Has anybody told you they prefer quantity over quality?


Idk how to respond to this.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

November said:


> Idk how to respond to this.


I'm being cranky. 

Apologies.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I'm being cranky.
> 
> Apologies.


take some


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

in light of recent events


----------



## Bunny




----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> in light of recent events


I like it. Lets class this joint up a little.


----------



## Bunny

Oops wrong link thing


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> This is misconstruing what they mean. Doing something begrudgingly, because it makes sense considering the future consequences, is not the opposite of "I do what I want." They clearly want to do it for the benefits; It's just a longer payoff.
> 
> A better dichotomy is "I am unwilling to sacrifice my fun/freedom now for in the future" vs "I'll graft now and reap the benefits later."


Doing something begrudginly, because it makes sense considering the future concequences according to whom?

"I do things when I want to, not when others tell me to" for me includes what you just said, doing something unpleasant and sacrificing my fun, because it makes sense considering the future. It doesn't include doing something because it makes sense to someone else, some kind of authority, even though it doesn't to me.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I like it. Lets class this joint up a little.


mo jazz  Coralie Clement - sexiest voice ever!


----------



## TimeWillTell

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> mo jazz  Coralie Clement - sexiest voice ever!


I m with you in this one :kitteh:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

@FluffyTheAnarchist Mmm. You stole the show here. Dad played sax, mum was a jazz vocalist so I grew up learning jazz over classical piano theory. Nostalgia.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

and for @psychedelicmango


----------



## Bunny

Not jazz but...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ Mmm. You stole the show here. Dad played sax, mum was a jazz vocalist so I grew up learning jazz over classical piano theory. Nostalgia.


never heard this before, love it! *dancing* 
growing up with jazz sounds awesome!!!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> never heard this before, love it! *dancing*
> growing up with jazz sounds awesome!!!


Married, you say? :/


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


>


I don't know a lot of jazz but this is a lovely song.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Married, you say? :/


Be patient ^^


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Wytch said:


> I don't know a lot of jazz but this is a lovely song.


Jazz has a pretentious air about it, filled with pseudo-intellectuals and snobs, but when you strip all that away and listen to stuff like this I don't know how you can't fall in love:


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Jazz has a pretentious air about it, filled with pseudo-intellectuals and snobs, but when you strip all that away and listen to stuff like this I don't know how you can't fall in love:


The piano and sax are especially soothing, thanks. I'll have to search around for more similar songs.
In a bit of a sombre mood so, this helps.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

@November





 @FluffyTheAnarchist






<3


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Wytch said:


> The piano and sax are especially soothing, thanks. I'll have to search around for more similar songs.
> In a bit of a sombre mood so, this helps.


Hmm. Sombre. Like a hopeless romantic? : 




PS: 2:11 onwards


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Hmm. Sombre. Like a hopeless romantic? :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: 2:11 onwards


Yes.

I have not heard this version of that song before.
Thanks =) sax and piano prominent again, love it.


----------



## Roman Empire

BlackFandango said:


> Well, aren't you just the little alpha-male? Yes, you are! Yes, you are! You wanna go get a cookie?


STOP TEASING ME WITH BEING AN ALPHA MALE. I can't handle it! Call me a loser, infj or a scum... something, anything else than an alpha male, it is the worst to be called!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

stargazing grasshopper said:


> LOL perhaps you could take a timeout to read books regarding how to better imitate INTJ behavior & the layman's way to score points with airheaded Sensor chicks. Ah butt whych book to peruse first bahahaha


If I wanted to score points, I'd pretend not to be overwhelmed by too much going on an internet forum.

For somebody who doesn't have time for things that aren't reality or "this" kind of forum, you certainly spend a lot of time in here.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Where's the Alpha Male?!!! I just got a peak of energy, wanna crush him! Just for shits & giggles ^^

- Sigma Male, FTW!


----------



## BlackFandango

apa said:


> STOP TEASING ME WITH BEING AN ALPHA MALE. I can't handle it! Call me a loser, infj or a scum... something, anything else than an alpha male, it is the worst to be called!


Aww, look at his wittle sad face!


----------



## Roman Empire

WikiRevolution said:


> Where's the Alpha Male?!!! I just got a peak of energy, wanna crush him! Just for shits & giggles ^^
> 
> - Sigma Male, FTW!












ME SMASH


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

apa said:


> Yes, inane.
> 
> Did your brain go for a walk. We can wait a little for it to come back. Introvert brain recharging.


IIRC the mind is responsible for our sanity, therefore I propose that your assumption of OC's insanity must be incorrect.
Insanity implies that one has "lost their mind", but he can't lose what he never had LOL!


----------



## TimeWillTell

apa said:


> ME SMASH


Even though you're my fwend  And probably another sigma too...


----------



## Roman Empire

stargazing grasshopper said:


> IIRC the mind is responsible for our sanity, therefore I propose that your assumption of OC's insanity must be incorrect.
> Insanity implies that one has "lost their mind", but he can't lose what he never had LOL!


They have been teaming up against me since the birth of this thread, my reinforcements were pretty slow to come. Where have you been ESTJ? Humping everything stimulating your "sensory"-input on the way? :dry:


----------



## Roman Empire

WikiRevolution said:


> Even though you're my fwend  And probably another sigma too...












In real life I would never have wanted to fight, I would have used my slippery ENTPness to stay away from physical conflict, and if shit happened I would have ran. BUT THIS IS THE INTERNET, SO I STILL HAVE A CHANCE TO MAKE YOU FOLD YOUR HAND WITH A BLUFF, OR GO FOR A DRAW!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

WikiRevolution said:


> Even though you're my fwend  And probably another sigma too...


Where is this from? Looks like the joker but I don't remember watching this version of one.


----------



## BlackFandango

apa said:


> They have been teaming up against me since the birth of this thread, my reinforcements were pretty slow to come. Where have you been ESTJ? Humping everything stimulating your "sensory"-input on the way? :dry:


You know, here in the States, we have a place we're you'd fit right in, and feel completely welcome:


* *















Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning to breath free.


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Where is this from?


Tim Burton's Batman the 2nd one.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0103776/

It's the Penguin.

I really liked that film actually.

Catwoman says one of my favourite lines.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Ha, lyrics. Ok. "Lonely bird you fly high...sky...nights...the star of the world...you're a strong bird but I feel sad for you...wake up (for your self?)..with you together" Lol not that great I know, I haven't been in touch with russian lately.
> 
> Lovely song though, thanks
> 
> Reminds me a bit of Kino.
> 
> 
> * *


impressive! )) yeah, same genre, probably the same time too... 
the "lone bird" lyrics, the way i understand them, pretty much retell the story of Ἴκαρος


----------



## TimeWillTell

apa said:


> In real life I would never have wanted to fight, I would have used my slippery ENTPness to stay away from physical conflict, and if shit happened I would have ran. BUT THIS IS THE INTERNET, SO I STILL HAVE A CHANCE TO MAKE YOU FOLD YOUR HAND WITH A BLUFF, OR GO FOR A DRAW!


Here, you passed the initiation course. I accept you in my real Jedi training, young padawan! I m proud to have you by my side.

Just be less lazy than me for papers and complete the following, will you?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Nah I received some very bad news a couple months ago, kinda withdrew in disbelief & wallowed in self pity.
Then got a little angry at the world last month, figuratively caused myself heartache & cried for a week.

Now considering switching my type to INFP LOL


----------



## Roman Empire

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> impressive! )) yeah, same genre, probably the same time too...
> the "lone bird" lyrics, the way i understand them, pretty much retell the story of Ἴκαρος


ENFP's getting stuff done since...18... NEVER!

Type 9 the only type which doesn't value judge, because they have no balls to judge, or say anything at all. Maybe it is great you have no balls now you're a woman though. Even though I think @Neverontime would claim she has bigger balls than me.

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

apa said:


> aybe it is great you have no balls now you're a woman though. Even though I think @Neverontime would claim she has bigger balls than me.


She'd probably be right too.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Wytch said:


> Tim Burton's Batman the 2nd one.
> Batman Returns (1992) - IMDb
> 
> It's the Penguin.
> 
> I really liked that film actually.
> 
> Catwoman says one of my favourite lines.


I m done asking what line it is. You seem to elude most questions, mysterious girl... :laughing:


----------



## Bunny

WikiRevolution said:


> I m done asking what line it is. You seem to elude most questions, mysterious girl... :laughing:


:tongue: Hey, I don't mind telling you.

I actually mentioned this line on this thread a while back but you were not there.





"It's the so-called 'normal' guys who always let you down. Sickos never scare me. 'Least they're committed.“


----------



## Roman Empire

Occams Chainsaw said:


> She'd probably be right too.


I like your sneaky way of insulting her, and making it seem like you insult me. :kitteh:


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> I have plenty of respect Sir, maybe I'm just in the mood to get spanked


I wore this uncomfortable hunk of metal up my ass for two years!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

BlackFandango said:


> I'm a little tired, I could use a foot massage.


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


>



* *


----------



## TimeWillTell

Wytch said:


>


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> * *


*lustfully melts*


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

BlackFandango said:


> I wore this uncomfortable hunk of metal up my ass for two years!


Must've been a timex, it took a Mango lickin & kept on tickin. LOL


Everybody have a good one, I'm starting the weekend early & gettin outa here.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

@johnnyyukon ahh that was awkward. I mean I like chips and your chest hair must be nice...I'll shut up now.

See you in the luv doctor thread btw.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> No, it's more about personality style than personality type:
> 
> 
> 
> Though there are definitely strong function-style correlations
> 
> Note: That's just the introduction. It gets into personality styles after that and talks about interpersonal interaction vs personality style vs jungian type which is cool


interesting. what's the source? google didn't help much, but i did find this.
Millon Clinical Multiaxial Inventory (MCMI-III) | Psych Central

and this:
http://www.millon.net/taxonomy/summary.htm


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> interesting. what's the source? google didn't help much, but i did find this.
> Millon Clinical Multiaxial Inventory (MCMI-III) | Psych Central
> 
> and this:
> Personality Subtypes Summary



* *




Beck, Freeman, et al.: Cognitive Therapy of Personality Disorders Guilford Press 1990
Horney, K.: New Ways in Psychoanalysis Norton 1939
Horney, K.: Neurosis and Human Growth Norton 1950
Kernberg, O.: Borderline Conditions and Pathological Narcissism Jason Aronson 1975
McWilliams, N.: Psychoanalytic Diagnosis, Second Edition Guilford Press 2011
McWilliams, N.: Psychotherapy for Practitioners Guilford Press 2004
Millon, Grossman, et al.: Personality Disorders in Modern Life, Second Edition Wiley 2004
Millon & Grossman: Moderating Severe Personality Disorders Wiley 2007
Millon & Grossman: Overcoming Resistant Personality Disorders Wiley 2007
Millon, T.: Disorders of Personality Wiley 2011
Young, Klosko & Beck: Reinventing Your Life Plume 1994

Overview of Personality Styles - CelebrityTypes.com


----------



## BlackFandango

Hey guys, what if people played baseball with croquet mallets instead of bats?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Then we'd also have tea hats instead of beer hats.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck, Freeman, et al.: Cognitive Therapy of Personality Disorders Guilford Press 1990
> Horney, K.: New Ways in Psychoanalysis Norton 1939
> Horney, K.: Neurosis and Human Growth Norton 1950
> Kernberg, O.: Borderline Conditions and Pathological Narcissism Jason Aronson 1975
> McWilliams, N.: Psychoanalytic Diagnosis, Second Edition Guilford Press 2011
> McWilliams, N.: Psychotherapy for Practitioners Guilford Press 2004
> Millon, Grossman, et al.: Personality Disorders in Modern Life, Second Edition Wiley 2004
> Millon & Grossman: Moderating Severe Personality Disorders Wiley 2007
> Millon & Grossman: Overcoming Resistant Personality Disorders Wiley 2007
> Millon, T.: Disorders of Personality Wiley 2011
> Young, Klosko & Beck: Reinventing Your Life Plume 1994
> 
> Overview of Personality Styles - CelebrityTypes.com


Well, according to Millon's descriptions I am likely a mild Histrionic, with 3 possible subtypes/tendencies: Appeasing (dependent), Vivacious (narcissistic) and Tempestuous (negativistic)  This is fun!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Well, according to Millon's descriptions I am likely a mild Histrionic, with 3 possible subtypes/tendencies: Appeasing (dependent), Vivacious (narcissistic) and Tempestuous (negativistic)  This is fun!


There's a test on the celebritytypes page which is good, though you have to pay $17 to have access to their extra content (one time charge). I got Antisocial>schizoid with narc tendencies which is pretty accurate, tbh.

How do you feel about your labels? I'm curious about whether it seems a little negative placing yourself within the construct of personality disorders (though, naturally, on a non-pathological scale).


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> There's a test on the celebritytypes page which is good, though you have to pay $17 to have access to their extra content (one time charge). I got Antisocial>schizoid with narc tendencies which is pretty accurate, tbh.
> 
> How do you feel about your labels? I'm curious about whether it seems a little negative placing yourself within the construct of personality disorders (though, naturally, on a non-pathological scale).


Cool, thanks! Curious. Will take the test when i get home. and hey, tendencies are tendencies, no need to take these things close to heart... I actually think it's kinda funny, especially considering the fact that a while back @an absurd man mockingly called me a high functioning histrionic... turns out he wasn'T too far off :laughing:


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> There's a test on the celebritytypes page which is good, though you have to pay $17 to have access to their extra content (one time charge). I got Antisocial>schizoid with narc tendencies which is pretty accurate, tbh.


Interesting.
I've taken similar tests before and gotten the Antisocial>schizoid as well.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Cool, thanks! Curious. Will take the test when i get home. and hey, tendencies are tendencies, no need to take these things close to heart... I actually think it's kinda funny, especially considering the fact that a while back @an absurd man mockingly called me a high functioning histrionic... turns out he wasn'T too far off :laughing:


I don't mind attention seeking as long as the plays are actually entertaining/attractive 



Wytch said:


> Interesting.
> I've taken similar tests before and gotten the Antisocial>schizoid as well.


Which tests?


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Which tests?


It was a while ago but it was some test to see if you had any personality disorders.
I can find it if you want me to?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

That's okay.



BlackFandango said:


> Hey guys, what if people played baseball with croquet mallets instead of bats?


----------



## Bunny

I can't seem to find that test on celebritytypes =/


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Global Style Test


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> what happens when they lose? say in elections.


Again, they place blame on everybody else. It's definitely not their fault. The campaign team screwed up. They let it happen. If you're particularly sly, you can break a narc cycle though and watch them fall. It's easy gaslight them into believing they are much less than they are by showing them first that they are not what they think. All of a sudden they experience crushing doubt and lack of sense of self. There is nothing there so they fall down a whirlwind. He withdraws absolutely. No friends, no work, nothing. A 3 disintegrating to an unhealthy 9, in terms of the enneagram. You can absolutely crush a narc at that point because when vulnerable they want to be genuine and you can tell them they are not and they feel worthless for it. There's a huge victim complex developed but without the panache he once had to compensate for it.


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Depends on the subtype. Though, generally, they tend to bite at the person withdrawing attention then when they've got the reaction they want, withdraw themselves. It's very petty. They have to "win," insomuch that they need to be the one to break it off. For somebody to not be under the spell of the narc would go against their self-delusion so if they can't win them back (even just to be the one to 'hang up', so to speak), rather than accepting the lose, they instead go through the narc defence cycle:
> 
> unconscious repression
> conscious denial
> distortion (including exaggeration and minimization) and lies
> psychological projection (blaming somebody else)
> enlisting the help of one or more of his or her codependent friends who will support his or her distorted view.
> 
> Or, basically, pretend it didn't happen like it did and then find somebody else to give them the validation they crave.


While you're speaking of a general view on the narc.

If I am actually one then I must be another type because I do not work in that type of way (for the most part).


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Again, they place blame on everybody else. It's definitely not their fault. The campaign team screwed up. They let it happen. If you're particularly sly, you can break a narc cycle though and watch them fall. It's easy gaslight them into believing they are much less than they are by showing them first that they are not what they think. All of a sudden they experience crushing doubt and lack of sense of self. There is nothing there so they fall down a whirlwind. He withdraws absolutely. No friends, no work, nothing. A 3 disintegrating to an unhealthy 9, in terms of the enneagram.


i clearly can't wrap my head around this phenomenon... what happens on the inside? supposedly a narc. feels no shame, right? why withdraw?? what does feeling worthless actually encompass?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> While you're speaking of a general view on the narc.
> 
> If I am actually one then I must be another type because I do not work in that type of way (for the most part).


yeah, in this thread you seem to admit fault left and right even if there seems to be none


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Wytch said:


> While you're speaking of a general view on the narc.
> 
> If I am actually one then I must be another type because I do not work in that type of way (for the most part).


Couple of things:

1) This is at the pathological level Unless you have a personality disorder, this won't be typical of you
2) A narc, as I said before, is generally unable to introspect to the level that he'd ever notice this in himself so even if you were a pathological narc (doubtful) then you probably wouldn't have a clue anyway -- you'd be too attached to your self-image of what you are to accept real flaws.

All that said, I have no idea what your personality style is and I wouldn't presume to guess.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i clearly can't wrap my head around this phenomenon... what happens on the inside? supposedly a narc. feels no shame, right? why withdraw?? what does feeling worthless actually encompass?


If I understand correctly, narcs feel shame. It's psychopaths that don't feel shame.

Here are the DSM V Symptoms:

* *




Symptoms of this disorder, as defined by the DSM-5, include:[4]

A. Significant impairments in personality functioning manifested by:

1. Impairments in self functioning (a or b):
a. Identity: Excessive reference to others for self-definition and self-esteem regulation; exaggerated self-appraisal may be inflated or deflated, or vacillate between extremes; emotional regulation mirrors fluctuations in self-esteem.
b. Self-direction: Goal-setting is based on gaining approval from others; personal standards are unreasonably high in order to see oneself as exceptional, or too low based on a sense of entitlement; often unaware of own motivations.
AND
2. Impairments in interpersonal functioning (a or b):
a. Empathy: Impaired ability to recognize or identify with the feelings and needs of others; excessively attuned to reactions of others, but only if perceived as relevant to self; over- or underestimate of own effect on others.
b. Intimacy: Relationships largely superficial and exist to serve self-esteem regulation; mutuality constrained by little genuine interest in others' experiences and predominance of a need for personal gain
B. Pathological personality traits in the following domain:

Antagonism, characterized by:
a. Grandiosity: Feelings of entitlement, either overt or covert; self-centeredness; firmly holding to the belief that one is better than others; condescending toward others.
b. Attention seeking: Excessive attempts to attract and be the focus of the attention of others; admiration seeking.
C. The impairments in personality functioning and the individual's personality trait expression are relatively stable across time and consistent across situations.

D. The impairments in personality functioning and the individual's personality trait expression are not better understood as normative for the individual's developmental stage or socio-cultural environment.

E. The impairments in personality functioning and the individual's personality trait expression are not solely due to the direct physiological effects of a substance (e.g., a drug of abuse, medication) or a general medical condition (e.g., severe head trauma).




It doesn't seem to have lack of shame/guilt there. Certainly some of them don't (I said about psychopathic narcissism before) but it's not something you can apply broadly.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Again, they place blame on everybody else. It's definitely not their fault. The campaign team screwed up. They let it happen. If you're particularly sly, you can break a narc cycle though and watch them fall. It's easy gaslight them into believing they are much less than they are by showing them first that they are not what they think. All of a sudden they experience crushing doubt and lack of sense of self. There is nothing there so they fall down a whirlwind. He withdraws absolutely. No friends, no work, nothing. A 3 disintegrating to an unhealthy 9, in terms of the enneagram. *You can absolutely crush a narc at that point because when vulnerable they want to be genuine and you can tell them they are not and they feel worthless for it. There's a huge victim complex developed but without the panache he once had to compensate for it.*


ahh!!!! what the heck am i missing?  
let's see... an unhealthy nine pretty much means apathy... not guilt, not shame, just pure swampy apathy... but not really a victim complex. it is the victim part that boggles me... why not just admit fault and move on??


----------



## Bunny

@Occams Chainsaw & @FluffyTheAnarchist

Fair enough to you both.

If it's not worth my time I do not feel a need to argue over it lol I'm not an ENTP.


----------



## fuliajulia

Ewwwwww ewwwww, I took the test!

* *




*Your personality style is:**Hypomaniac

Your test scores suggest that your personality style entails: A high energy level and buoyant manner whereby you drive yourself into an overly animated, over-expressive, scattered, and manic state. Being full of optimism and hope, you experience strong positive affects at anything you do and feel confident that you can work for hours on end, without ever giving way to fatigue. While your projects are initially ingenious, chaos tends to ensue when you are left to your own devices, without the guidance of others. Excitable and zealous, you are restlessly active, rash, and easily worked up. Humorous, witty, and cheery, few people would ever recognize that one reason for your high-spirited facade is an unconscious defense that serves to ward off those nagging fears of anxiety and depression that seem to follow you wherever you go.


*
Narcissistic: 42%
Antisocial: 42%
Histrionic: 42%
Dependent: 14%
Sadistic: 42%
Compulsive:28%
Negativistic: 42%
Avoidant: 42%
Depressive: 71%
Masochistic: 14%
Borderline: 42%
Paranoid: 0%
Schizoid: 28%
Schizotypal: 42%
Hypomanic: 85%


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> If I understand correctly, narcs feel shame. It's psychopaths don't feel shame.
> 
> Here are the DSM V Symptoms:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symptoms of this disorder, as defined by the DSM-5, include:[4]
> 
> A. Significant impairments in personality functioning manifested by:
> 
> 1. Impairments in self functioning (a or b):
> a. Identity: Excessive reference to others for self-definition and self-esteem regulation; exaggerated self-appraisal may be inflated or deflated, or vacillate between extremes; emotional regulation mirrors fluctuations in self-esteem.
> b. Self-direction: Goal-setting is based on gaining approval from others; personal standards are unreasonably high in order to see oneself as exceptional, or too low based on a sense of entitlement; often unaware of own motivations.
> AND
> 2. Impairments in interpersonal functioning (a or b):
> a. Empathy: Impaired ability to recognize or identify with the feelings and needs of others; excessively attuned to reactions of others, but only if perceived as relevant to self; over- or underestimate of own effect on others.
> b. Intimacy: Relationships largely superficial and exist to serve self-esteem regulation; mutuality constrained by little genuine interest in others' experiences and predominance of a need for personal gain
> B. Pathological personality traits in the following domain:
> 
> Antagonism, characterized by:
> a. Grandiosity: Feelings of entitlement, either overt or covert; self-centeredness; firmly holding to the belief that one is better than others; condescending toward others.
> b. Attention seeking: Excessive attempts to attract and be the focus of the attention of others; admiration seeking.
> C. The impairments in personality functioning and the individual's personality trait expression are relatively stable across time and consistent across situations.
> 
> D. The impairments in personality functioning and the individual's personality trait expression are not better understood as normative for the individual's developmental stage or socio-cultural environment.
> 
> E. The impairments in personality functioning and the individual's personality trait expression are not solely due to the direct physiological effects of a substance (e.g., a drug of abuse, medication) or a general medical condition (e.g., severe head trauma).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem to have shame/guilt there


ok then.. whew, then guilt/shame would likely cause withdrawal.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Ewwwwww ewwwww, I took the test!
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Your personality style is:**Hypomaniac
> 
> Your test scores suggest that your personality style entails: A high energy level and buoyant manner whereby you drive yourself into an overly animated, over-expressive, scattered, and manic state. Being full of optimism and hope, you experience strong positive affects at anything you do and feel confident that you can work for hours on end, without ever giving way to fatigue. While your projects are initially ingenious, chaos tends to ensue when you are left to your own devices, without the guidance of others. Excitable and zealous, you are restlessly active, rash, and easily worked up. Humorous, witty, and cheery, few people would ever recognize that one reason for your high-spirited facade is an unconscious defense that serves to ward off those nagging fears of anxiety and depression that seem to follow you wherever you go.
> 
> 
> *
> Narcissistic: 42%
> Antisocial: 42%
> Histrionic: 42%
> Dependent: 14%
> Sadistic: 42%
> Compulsive:28%
> Negativistic: 42%
> Avoidant: 42%
> Depressive: 71%
> Masochistic: 14%
> Borderline: 42%
> Paranoid: 0%
> Schizoid: 28%
> Schizotypal: 42%
> Hypomanic: 85%













* *





well helloooooooo, sister!


----------



## fuliajulia

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Again, they place blame on everybody else. It's definitely not their fault. The campaign team screwed up. They let it happen. If you're particularly sly, you can break a narc cycle though and watch them fall. It's easy gaslight them into believing they are much less than they are by showing them first that they are not what they think. All of a sudden they experience crushing doubt and lack of sense of self. There is nothing there so they fall down a whirlwind. He withdraws absolutely. No friends, no work, nothing. A 3 disintegrating to an unhealthy 9, in terms of the enneagram. *You can absolutely crush a narc at that point because when vulnerable they want to be genuine and you can tell them they are not and they feel worthless for it. There's a huge victim complex developed but without the panache he once had to compensate for it.*


I've been thinking for a while that INTJ have the best strategic understanding of people (like ENTJ and board games), this is a great example.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

therandomsciencegirl said:


> I've been thinking for a while that INTJ have the best strategic understanding of people (like ENTJ and board games), this is a great example.


A few types play a modified version of risk. MBTI analysis given: 




Great video and very telling of each type's mentality (even to the INFJ helping everybody out).


----------



## Bunny

I cannot think properly but I want to read about all of this now.
I need more sleep... bleh.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

well, it's 1:18 am, and i am turning into a pumpkin  ttyl


----------



## fuliajulia

Occams Chainsaw said:


> A few types play a modified version of risk. MBTI analysis given:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great video and very telling of each type's mentality (even to the INFJ helping everybody out).


Watched this a while back, Michael Pierce FTW... But really, Fe getting in tune vs Te "How can I use this?" can give INTJs an advantage with manipulation.
PS I should probably also bedtime...


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

M'Ladies 

*tips fedora*


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Ladies
> 
> *tips fedora*


Your ass better be wearing a suit with that!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> Your ass better be wearing a suit with that!


Next time I tip my imaginary fedora I'll remember to wear my imaginary suit. Right now, though, I've got some imaginary errands to run. Imagine how sorry I am!


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> A few types play a modified version of risk. MBTI analysis given:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great video and very telling of each type's mentality (even to the INFJ helping everybody out).


I just got finished watching this video and will be watching the next soon.

I can be quite a visual learner and I really enjoyed watching how these certain types played the game.

It's also great at seeing how Te works, which is something I wanted to learn more about.

The bromance between the INTJ and IFNJ is cute too.





BlackFandango said:


> Your ass better be wearing a suit with that!


Aw, does he have to wear a suit?


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ENTPs would cross-breed dogs and INFPs for fun.
> 
> UPDATE: @_apa_, incorporating your edit
> 
> ENTPs would cross-breed _*with*_ INFPs and dogs for fun.
> 
> (@apa's avatar is evidence)


That's how exfp's were created


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Exfp's skip dates and just shag everybody


Dates are overrated 
Shagging is something INFPs have vicariously experienced through the dramatically over-romanticized spiritual fantasies of their favorite virgin INFP protagonists, such as Le Petit Prince... Note: INFP shagging doesn't not involve touch.


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> Yeah I heard that your bone smells massive


If it smells massive, it feels massive, and it looks massive. Maybe it is because it is indeed massive.

What do you call a british INFP claiming to have had a dry day. A liar. The UK weather, their salty tears, and their wet day dreams about ENTPs all contributes to stay moist in one way or another.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> That's how exfp's were created


hehe... and INFPs were born via poetry and air-kisses.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

apa said:


> If it smells massive, it feels massive, and it looks massive. Maybe it is because it is indeed massive.
> 
> What do you call a british INFP claiming to have had a dry day. A liar. The UK weather, their salty tears, and their wet day dreams about ENTPs all contributes to stay moist in one way or another.


the only massive thing about you is your Te... and your MBTI denial. :laughing:
calling you ESTJ from now on...


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Dates are overrated
> Shagging is something INFPs have vicariously experienced through the dramatically over-romanticized spiritual fantasies of their favorite virgin INFP protagonists, such as Le Petit Prince... Note: INFP shagging doesn't not involve touch.


Lol, what does it involve?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Lol, what does it involve?


long, deep, profoundly meaningful sighs, mostly


----------



## Kynx

apa said:


> If it smells massive, it feels massive, and it looks massive. Maybe it is because it is indeed massive.
> 
> What do you call a british INFP claiming to have had a dry day. A liar. The UK weather, their salty tears, and their wet day dreams about ENTPs, ENTPs second rate tatty water


:tongue:


----------



## Roman Empire

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> the only massive thing about you is your Te... and your MBTI denial. :laughing:
> calling you ESTJ from now on...


My Te..? If you mean my testicles then you might be unto something. What does people in here teasing me with not being an ENTP have in common with my circumcised entpenis doing @Neverontime? I can't feel youuuu!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

apa said:


> My Te..? If you mean my testicles then you might be unto something. What does people in here teasing me with not being an ENTP have in common with my circumcised entpenis doing @_Neverontime_? I can't feel youuuu!


what do your physical attributes (too much Si information btw!) have to do with being an ENTP???
It's only natural to be attracted to your dual, ESTJ 


@_apa_
remember how @_stargazing grasshopper_ flirted with @_Wytch_ by asking for an "average ISTP height"?
That's Te/Si need to measure everything that catches their interest.


----------



## Roman Empire

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> what do your physical attributes (too much Si information btw!) have to do with being an ENTP???
> It's only natural to be attracted to your dual, ESTJ


I am attracted to type nines, because they go with the flow, aka psycho abusive relationship dominated by me.


----------



## Kynx

apa said:


> My Te..? If you mean my testicles then you might be unto something. What does people in here teasing me with not being an ENTP have in common with my circumcised entpenis doing @Neverontime? I can't feel youuuu!


Yeah, sorry hun, I had a real man earlier on.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

The fact that me and apa are the same type and the thought that I come off as him IRL is surprisingly depressing.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

apa said:


> I am attracted to type nines, because they go with the flow, aka psycho abusive relationship dominated by me.



you are a short-sighted masochist, ESTJ! no matter how macho you get, there won't be enough friction with a type 9.
it's like banging your head against a soft, flexible, memory foam wall.


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> Yeah, sorry hun, I had a real man earlier on.












Do you say I am not a real boy?

Actually I find INFPs very unattractive and I would never do you @Neverontime










Wtf just happened to me?

I don't like your personality, I don't like your avatar, actually I hate everything about you @Neverontime










STOP IT!

I said I have never ever thought about wild crazy and animalistic sex with you, while spanking your pale british arse, and licking of your small INFP tears @Neverontime










...:dry:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> The fact that me and apa are the same type and the thought that I come off as him IRL is surprisingly depressing.


i bet you don't.


----------



## Kynx

apa said:


> Do you say I am not a real boy?
> 
> Actually I find INFPs very unattractive and I would never do you @Neverontime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf just happened to me?
> 
> I don't like your personality, I don't like your avatar, actually I hate everything about you @Neverontime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOP IT!
> 
> I said I have never ever thought about wild crazy and animalistic sex with you, while spanking your pale british arse, and licking of your small INFP tears @Neverontime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...:dry:


Damn slippery entp's 

:angry:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

apa said:


> Do you say I am not a real boy?
> 
> Actually I find INFPs very unattractive and I would never do you @_Neverontime_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf just happened to me?
> 
> I don't like your personality, I don't like your avatar, actually I hate everything about you @_Neverontime_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOP IT!
> 
> I said I have never ever thought about wild crazy and animalistic sex with you, while spanking your pale british arse, and licking of your small INFP tears @_Neverontime_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...:dry:



awww :')
that was so sweet.
@_Neverontime_, see now that is vuv!! just look at that, he's not made of bamboo! just a tad more denial, and you are going to break him, you insensitive wuss!
@apa, just say out loud, hello, I am "apa" and I am an ESTJ!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i bet you don't.


Not nearly that bad, but close, sort of. I bet apa isn't as constipated in everyday life, and I know I've been called heartless too many fucking times lately. 
@Neverontime congrats. I want a brown and a black puppy if you will, both females if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Roman Empire

psychedelicmango said:


> Not nearly that bad, but close, sort of. I bet apa isn't as constipated in everyday life, and I know I've been called heartless too many fucking times lately.
> @Neverontime congrats. I want a brown and a black puppy if you will, both females if possible. Thanks.


What do @psychedelicmango, @FluffyTheAnarchist and @Neverontime in common with the 2 female dogs psychedelicmango wants?

They're all "bitches"


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


> I don't usually have a whole lot to do at 15:20. Some of us in Europe you know


I'm fully aware of other peoples' time-zones, that's why I said not "on" as in not online.
I did not say that everyone was asleep.
Just because I'm a Sensor does not mean I am not aware of these things 
We can be quite considerate.



FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ooooor, you could bring astrology and numerology into this thread, like you are very serious about that stuff... call them "the true sciences", and watch the thread explode
> 
> now that's a button not to press, ISTP!


Haha, maybe if I was an ESTP.
Although that would be interesting to watch.


----------



## fuliajulia

So we're back to insults are we? You ISTPs can only communicate through raised eyebrows!!! :happy:


----------



## sinaasappel

therandomsciencegirl said:


> So we're back to insults are we? You ISTPs can only communicate through raised eyebrows!!! :happy:


and the only way you communicate is through tears and soap operas


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Except for cardiologists and surgeons, who like to play God.


When we wanna play God, we go into psychiatry.



@[email protected] said:


> and the only way you communicate is through tears and soap operas


At least we're on real TV, they don't have a channel for Let's Plays... yet.


----------



## Bunny

INFJs take everything too personal :tongue: and you will probably take this too personal as well.


----------



## fuliajulia

Wytch said:


> INFJs take everything too personal :tongue: and you will probably take this too personal as well.


Eh, we'll never steal the introverted feelers' thunder at that.


----------



## Bunny

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Eh, we'll never steal the introverted feelers' thunder at that.


I was being general, (not personal) but yes Fi can be more sensitive.

And since I have to make statements upon statements.

_I'm not saying every single Fi is like this.
_
There.
Have I covered all my 'politically correct' bases yet? :ninja:


----------



## fuliajulia

Wytch said:


> I was being general, (not personal) but yes Fi can be more sensitive.
> 
> And since I have to make statements upon statements.
> 
> _I'm not saying every single Fi is like this.
> _
> There.
> Have I covered all my 'politically correct' bases yet? :ninja:


Since this isn't tumblr and I personally am here to flee that place's INFP overlords, it sounds about right.


----------



## BlackFandango

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Since this isn't tumblr and I personally am here to flee that place's INFP overlords, it sounds about right.


Tumblr: you will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy (besides 4Chan).


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Tumblr: you will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy.


Sounds like my kind of place:crazy:

Kidding (sort of)

I honestly never go there, I have an account but it's collecting dust now.

I just like gifs.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ISTP never goes places, not even Tumblr... how can you be a hermit *and* an adrenaline junkie?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

You'd think they were intuitive dominants because the badassery is all in their heads.


----------



## Bunny

ISTPs prefer to get their adrenaline rushes outside of the internet.

We're not ESTPs, our badassery is conserved for when the occasion calls for it (needs it).


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> ISTPs prefer to get their adrenaline rushes outside of the internet.
> 
> We're not ESTPs, our badassery is conserved for when the occasion calls for it (needs it).


Translation: you're lazy bastards, only motivated by necessity.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Translation: you're lazy bastards, only motivated by necessity.


You call it "lazy" we call it conserving our energy


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

call me kinky, but I'd pay to observe ISTP thinking process in real time  
I mean you guys expertly read the room, but what does your devious little Ti do with all that input?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw




----------



## Stavrogin

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> call me kinky, but I'd pay to observe ISTP thinking process in real time
> I mean you guys expertly read the room, but what does your devious little Ti do with all that input?


"Unknown Personality"

Geez seriously get off the fence and commit to something for once!


----------



## BlackFandango

Stavrogin said:


> "Unknown Personality"
> 
> Geez seriously get off the fence and commit to something for once!


Use that little Se of yours and check his siggy.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> Use that little Se of yours and check his siggy.


His? Use _your_ Se and look again at the gender sign


* *




Unless we're being duped?!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Stavrogin said:


> "Unknown Personality"
> 
> Geez seriously get off the fence and commit to something for once!


don't tell me what to do, INFJ and I won't tell you where to go, and you won't take it personally and plot revenge, and you won't commit to committing anything you might regret later! you are welcome.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> His? Use _your_ Se and look again at the gender sign
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless we're being duped?!


stole my line!

Re: "_Unless we're being duped?! "
_
....and that's my friends is Ni in action


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> His? Use _your_ Se and look again at the gender sign
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless we're being duped?!












The chainsaw formerly known as Occam.


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> call me kinky, but I'd pay to observe ISTP thinking process in real time
> I mean you guys expertly read the room, but what does your devious little Ti do with all that input?


Haha, I would invite you along with me for a day but we're not neighbours unfortunately.

All ISTPs may not be like this but for me -
It really always depends on what it is I'm doing and where I am.
I prefer observing before acting because I need to process everything first.
Mostly I'll just keep that input for later if/when it becomes useful.

I'll remember the littlest things but a lot of the time that observation I had of someone fixing or talking about something.
Becomes useful to me later if I need to fix the same thing or know about a certain topic/person.

I do not like to partake in a conversation unless I have something to say.
Otherwise I will be interested but I will feel I have nothing to add or someone has already said what I was thinking.

If I am having a conversation with someone and it's about a topic that we've already discussed weeks ago (or more).
It seems like most of the people I talk to will have forgotten it and talk about the same thing again.
While I already know what they're going to say.

I also like to intake my surroundings, because I simply like to know exactly what is around me.
I never expect danger or anything I just like to know.

I may be good with thinking on my feet but I'm not going to go do something dangerous simply because it is dangerous.
I will weigh my options and decide on whether this is worth the risk.

Unless you know I _have_ to act and it's already a dangerous situation.
I'm not sure how I'd exactly be though because I've thankfully never been in a truly dangerous situation.

I do remember once I was speeding in my car to get to a place before it closed and I was coming up to some rail-road tracks. The gate arms were suddenly coming down and I was feet away.
I slammed on my brakes and I was super lucky that my car stopped right before the tracks.
I could've died.
My heart was certainly beating fast as hell but I stayed calm which probably helped me be able to just slam on the brakes and not panic. 

I'm not sure if that helps or not XD
I can explain it better if you need me to.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


>


Prince, right?


----------



## Stavrogin

BlackFandango said:


> Use that little Se of yours and check his siggy.


Oh, well maybe if you're Ti was a tad bit sharper you might find that she's an P. Not only a P but an ExFP, my case not only stands but just got stronger.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Prince, right?


google images confirms. it's also both male and female symbols merges with a funny wiggle added... @BlackFandango, are you calling me a hermaphrodite or a shorty?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> google images confirms. it's also both male and female symbols merges with a funny wiggle added... @BlackFandango, are you calling me a hermaphrodite or a shorty?


Either way, he clearly likes the way you wiggle. Pervy INFJ watching with bated breath from his bedroom.

You're no better, enabling a helpless hermit! Evil ENFPs just can't help themselves when they know there's an audience.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Stavrogin said:


> Oh, well maybe if you're Ti was a tad bit sharper you might find that she's an P. Not only a P but an ExFP, my case not only stands but just got stronger.


are you saying all perceivers are male cause we've got the balls? 
don't be so self-critical, INFJ!


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> google images confirms. it's also both male and female symbols merges with a funny wiggle added... @BlackFandango, are you calling me a hermaphrodite or a shorty?


How could you be any less than a woman with such voluptuous Jigglypuffs?


----------



## Stavrogin

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> are you saying all perceivers are male cause we've got the balls?
> don't be so self-critical, INFJ!


Well no... I had foresight to look at her self identified gender before using the appropriate pronoun.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Either way, he clearly likes the way you wiggle. Pervy INFJ watching with bated breath from his bedroom.
> 
> You're no better, enabling a helpless hermit! *Evil ENFPs just can't help themselves when they know there's an audience*.


 guilty as charged... though we might help ourselves to a second helping.

Why assume that the hermit is helpless? Maybe he's an exposed narc in withdrawal...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> How could you be any less than a woman with such voluptuous Jigglypuffs?


how many of us do you see, INFJ?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Stavrogin said:


> Well no... I had foresight to look at her self identified gender before using the appropriate pronoun.



awww, dat inferior Se, it's adorable. It can only notice 1 [ONE] thing at a time.


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> how many of us do you see, INFJ?


Jigglypuff is pretty popular, given her celebrity endorsement from Bill Cosby.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> guilty as charged... though we might help ourselves to a second helping.
> 
> Why assume that the hermit is helpless? Maybe he's an exposed narc in withdrawal...


Oh, I see... And by feeding his narc supply with your magnificence you're helping him get better. Who's the narc now?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Jigglypuff is pretty popular, given her celebrity endorsement from Bill Cosby.


well, JP and Cosby have a lot in common... both make people lose their senses, but DON'T YOU TRY TO EVADE OUR QUESTION.

HOW MANY?


----------



## Bunny

Knowing an INFJs mind we can only begin to guess how many Jigglypuffs he sees or what exactly he is doing with all of these Jigglypuffs.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Oh, I see... And by feeding his narc supply with your magnificence you're helping him get better. Who's the narc now?


what exactly is my "magnificence"? is that a euphemism? and no, INFJs are the help around here.


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> HOW MANY?



* *


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> Knowing an INFJs mind we can only begin to guess how many Jigglypuffs he sees or what exactly he is doing with all of these Jigglypuffs.


uh-oh, the Pandora's box has been opened.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> what exactly is my "magnificence"? is that a euphemism? and no, INFJs are the help around here.


I'm not engaging in your dirty-talk. Nice try.






This is all you're getting from me. Pure filth!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> * *


i'm torn... i can't decide whether that's attractive or not


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> uh-oh, the Pandora's box has been opened.


Don't worry, I'm good at filling boxes.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Don't worry, I'm good at filling boxes.


Haha, well played.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> Don't worry, I'm good at filling boxes.


And you're used to holding big packages.

And you handle with care.

And you always deliver.

And you're willing to go through the back door.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Nooo!!! We were all perfectly civil, pure filth and all, but all it took was 1 innocent comment!!!


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Nooo!!! We were all perfectly civil, pure filth and all, but all it took was 1 innocent comment!!!


There's a filthy comment behind you, just turn around and pick it up.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> There's a filthy comment behind you, just turn around and pick it up.


My Si is either inferior or non-existent, in other words, I don't look back!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


>


lol!

*walks away in slow motion*

(sleepy time)


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> My Si is either inferior or non-existent, in other words, I don't look back!


I don't mind if you face forward. We can both watch X-Files that way.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> I don't mind if you face forward. We can both watch X-Files that way.


XD

& you have to love The Lonely Island.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> XD
> 
> & you have to love The Lonely Island.


I threw them on THE GROUND!


----------



## Bunny

This would've been great for what you guys were talking about earlier.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> This would've been great for what you guys were talking about earlier.


Careful, a boombox is not a toy.


----------



## Bunny

I know this isn't TLI but I thought of this short and I always found it so funny for some reason.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I don't get it.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> I know this isn't TLI but I thought of this short and I always found it so funny for some reason.


The original "serious" version is somehow no less funny:





By the way, I love how he gets shot in the back, and the blood splatters out of his back rather than his chest. Physics!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> what do your physical attributes (too much Si information btw!) have to do with being an ENTP???
> It's only natural to be attracted to your dual, ESTJ
> 
> 
> @_apa_
> remember how @_stargazing grasshopper_ flirted with @_Wytch_ by asking for an "average ISTP height"?
> That's Te/Si need to measure everything that catches their interest.



Nah I had briefly pondered whether apa is short enough that her head or face would rest upon the avatar's cleavage. 
The thought triggered memories of a television commercial from my very early youth, it featured a tune "there's nothing like the face of a kid eating a Hershey Bar" LOL.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Is the OC a good show?


----------



## Bunny

It is a parody, just making fun of how some shows can be too serious and super dramatic with all of the music in the background.


----------



## Bunny

I actually liked the O.C. for the most part although I liked the earlier seasons better than the later ones.

Although I have no idea if you were asking me or not.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> I actually liked the O.C. for the most part although I liked the earlier seasons better than the later ones.
> 
> Although I have no idea if you were asking me or not.


He might as well, I've never seen it.


----------



## Bunny

He probably was asking you but oh well.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> He probably was asking you but oh well.


Now he knows, and knowing is half the battle.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

The question was put to the floor with nobody in particular in mind.

I have another couple of weeks to sloth around before getting back to life so trying to decide on a show to binge on.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> The question was put to the floor with nobody in particular in mind.
> 
> I have another couple of weeks to sloth around before getting back to life so trying to decide on a show to binge on.


If you like violence, dark humor, and surreal imagery, I'd recommend _Hannibal_.


----------



## Bunny

The O.C. is good if you like shows like Gossip Girl.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

lol. Can't say I've ever watched it. Maybe I'll give it a shot after Legally Blonde


----------



## Bunny

If neither of you have ever watched Bates Motel, that's a dark show obviously based around Norman Bates when he was younger.

Hannibal is good too.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Lets go with Narcos. I've fantasised (and nearly got into) a life underground. They say it's Inf. Se. that drives it. Add to that the INTJ 'power behind the throne' complex and it's pretty compelling.


----------



## Bunny

I've never seen that show, sounds interesting.

I've always wondered if I'd make a good drug dealer.
Only wondered of course.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

That's microscale. There are better ways to control that world than on the ground.

Consider the issue of getting high quality product across the world. Logistically, it's very difficult. I think I worked out a couple of ways while messing around with the idea for fun. You control the import/export and you control the business as a whole.


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Lets go with Narcos. I've fantasised (and nearly got into) a life underground. They say it's Inf. Se. that drives it. Add to that the INTJ 'power behind the throne' complex and it's pretty compelling.


Best you did not get into it, I can imagine you would be good at it.
Maybe too good 

Which is a compliment, not being sarcastic or anything.




Occams Chainsaw said:


> That's microscale. There are better ways to control that world than on the ground.
> 
> Consider the issue of getting high quality product across the world. Logistically, it's very difficult. I think I worked out a couple of ways while messing around with the idea for fun. You control the import/export and you control the business as a whole.


I won't doubt you but see I'm probably better at assisting a drug lord than I would be being an actual drug lord.

I wouldn't mind working out the deals and controlling the monopoly.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Actually controlling the monopoly makes you a target. Leave it to the ENTJ 

If I ever were going to do anything like that, it'd need to be behind a front. Being a kingpin tends be a full time occupation. Too exposed.

Working out the deals would be cool, I guess, so long as you never touch the product.


----------



## Bunny

Lol okay, I'll just do the dealings since I can be persuasive when I choose to.
ISTPs have the sneaky thing going for them I'm sure I could moves drugs across the border too.

Thanks for looking out for me


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Work as a PI, doing research and giving profiles on who we are dealing with. Brief the guys on vulnerabilities in meeting places, security issues, etc. If shit goes down, you can always get in if you want to... and, hey, nobody expects the girl!


----------



## Bunny

I wouldn't ever physically touch it no.

Well, like in that video where certain types played Risk.

The INTJ took over without having to even lift much of a finger.
You all just work everything out in your head ahead of time.
I can see the appeal of working behind someone else but they'd be the puppet.

Especially where money is concerned and that would be another advantage of the INTJ in the drug business.




I would love that roud: I've always wanted to be some kind of detective or P.I. that would work out well with my observational skills and calm demeanour.
I would check everything out before anyone got their hands dirty and it would be fun for me lol.

Being a girl would be a great advantage indeed, especially given that I do not look tough at all.
I'll always be on the look out for trouble and they will know not to mess with me after trying to.

I wouldn't mind backing people up if needed.

We can be incredibly loyal too which is probably not an easy thing to find in the drug world.

So, I got your back.


----------



## Roman Empire

Get a room introverted freakz.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

We're introverts; Our rooms are where we spend 99% of our time


----------



## Roman Empire

Occams Chainsaw said:


> We're introverts; Our rooms are where we spend 99% of our time


Introverts prefer to have sex over the internet compared to real life. LUUUUUUUUULZ!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

apa said:


> Introverts prefer to have sex over the internet compared to real life. LUUUUUUUUULZ!


Have you taken your ADD medication yet today? Better get on top of it


----------



## Roman Empire

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Have you taken your ADD medication yet today? Better get on top of it


Extroverts gets diagnosed with ADD, introverted people gets diagnosed with depression and anti-social personality disorder.

I don't need a doctor to tell me I am okaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Bunny

My room is my safe place, don't make me leave it =(
Besides the sun is up, you know.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

apa said:


> Extroverts gets diagnosed with ADD, introverted people gets diagnosed with depression and anti-social personality disorder.
> 
> I don't need a doctor to tell me I am okaaaaaaaaaay!


More extroverts than introverts get diagnosed with antisocial personality disorder because of it's novelty seeking nature. I think you mean avoidant personality disorder.

what's with the really long enunciations? "LUUUUUUUUUUUUUULZ" "okaaaaaaaaaaay" ... You're overcompensating.


----------



## Roman Empire

Occams Chainsaw said:


> More extroverts than introverts get diagnosed with antisocial personality disorder because of it's novelty seeking nature. I think you mean asocial personality disorder.
> 
> what's with the really long enunciations? "LUUUUUUUUUUUUUULZ" "okaaaaaaaaaaay" ... overcompensation so you don't forget your train of thought?


It is because I am a human being. Not a roboto like you.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I really like your signature. "The more I know, the more I realize I know nothing at all." Profound.

Do you think if you spent more than 5 seconds on a topic you'd feel differently?


----------



## Roman Empire

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I really like your signature. "The more I know, the more I realize I know nothing at all." Profound.
> 
> Do you think if you spent more than 5 seconds on a topic you'd feel differently?


If you spent 5 seconds reading the title of this thread, you would indeed know it says criticize the "type" above you. Not the signature.


----------



## Bunny

apa said:


> It is because I am a human being. Not a roboto like you.


I would think you'd be more like the robot, lack of depth, sympathy and humaneness.

You just run around like a robot actually.














apa said:


> If you spent 5 seconds reading the title of this thread, you would indeed know it says criticize the "type" above you. Not the signature.


The signature is something that you put there, it is yours.
Hence a part of you.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

apa said:


> If you spent 5 seconds reading the title of this thread


Is that how long it took you to read it?


----------



## Roman Empire

Wytch said:


> I would think you'd be more like the robot, lack of depth, sympathy and humaneness.
> 
> You just run around like a robot actually.


I would also wish I was more like a robot sometimes. Then I didn't have to swap my blood between one head to another constantly,. But could more efficiently criticize your personality type.


----------



## Roman Empire

@Occams Chainsaw

No.


----------



## Bunny

apa said:


> No.


You're losing your edge, time to take more pills.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

apa said:


> @Occams Chainsaw
> 
> No.


Well, I'm convinced!


----------



## Bunny

I'm literally lol'ing here thank you both for that.


----------



## Roman Empire

Wytch said:


> You're losing your edge, time to take more pills.


You're gaining curves sitting here all day as the type 5 you are.


----------



## Bunny

apa said:


> You're gaining curves sitting here all day as the type 5 you are.


I guess I'm lucky I eat right and have a fast metabolism then because my curves are in the right places


----------



## Roman Empire

Wytch said:


> I guess I'm lucky I eat right and have a fast metabolism then because my curves are in the right places


What does an ISTP 5 like you consider "right" - "Left"overs?


----------



## Bunny

apa said:


> What does an ISTP 5 like you consider "right" - "Left"overs?


Sorry, I'm not a plus-size girl.
I know you were hoping I was and everything but I will keep an eye out for you because I can see you are into them.


----------



## Roman Empire

Wytch said:


> Sorry, I'm not a plus-size girl.
> I know you were hoping I was and everything but I will keep an eye out for you because I can see you are into them.


plus-size girl, for a plus-sized ENTPenis.


----------



## Bunny

I'll find you a date don't worry.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> I'll find you a date don't worry.


in your calendar, ISTP?  the bi-monthly "leave the bunker, see the world" day?


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> in your calendar, ISTP?  the bi-monthly "leave the bunker, see the world" day?


x

Did not read that properly... feel free to make fun.

Those are specials days for me.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> in your calendar, ISTP?  the bi-monthly "leave the bunker, see the world" day?


It seems it coincides with your 'do something productive' day. How 'bout that, eh!?


----------



## Roman Empire

Wytch said:


> I'll find you a date don't worry.


You hurt my feelings ISTP when you say I am into plus sized girls.. :dry:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I think it's healthy that you like a big, strong girl. Jung did call ENPs the feminine types, after all. Nothing to be ashamed of!


----------



## Bunny

Nothing wrong with a plus-sized girl they are damn sexy.

I'm really petite so, all those curves are something I lack.


----------



## Roman Empire

Wytch said:


> Nothing wrong with a plus-sized girl they are damn sexy.
> 
> I'm really petite so, all those curves are something I lack.


Everything on ISTPs are so petite. Their curves, their legs, their brains.

But I personally prefer petite women, that is why it fucks with me every time I see a picture of INTJs and especially @Occams Chainsaw.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

apa said:


> But I personally prefer petite women, that is why it fucks with me every time I see a picture of @Occams Chainsaw.


Just for clarification, are you saying you're attracted to me or that I'm a big, masculine man? Choose wisely!


----------



## Bunny

apa said:


> Everything on ISTPs are so petite. Their curves, their legs, their brains.
> 
> But I personally prefer petite women, that is why it fucks with me every time I see a picture of @Occams Chainsaw.


Ah, a Sensor joke there you go, you're getting back into your routine.

Occams is quite a looker I must agree.


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Just for clarification, are you saying you're attracted to me or that I'm a big, masculine man? Choose wisely!


I think he's saying both, he has a new crush.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> It seems it coincides with your 'do something productive' day. How 'bout that, eh!?


haha, nope. I am an ExFP, you know, I don't believe in calendars, they are a waste of time. 
'The timeless in you is aware of life's timelessness. And knows that yesterday is but today's memory and tomorrow is today's dream.'

Have you planned out your response to this yet, INTJ? Cause I've seen INTJs caught off guard, they look like dis


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

apa said:


> Everything on ISTPs are so petite. Their curves, their legs, their brains.
> 
> But I personally prefer petite women, that is why it fucks with me every time I see a picture of INTJs and especially @_Occams Chainsaw_.


lol! prefer petit brains, huh, ESTJ?


----------



## Roman Empire

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> haha, nope. I am an ExFP, you know, I don't believe in calendars, they are a waste of time.
> 'The timeless in you is aware of life's timelessness. And knows that yesterday is but today's memory and tomorrow is today's dream.'
> 
> Have you planned out your response to this yet, INTJ? Cause I've seen INTJs caught off guard, they look like dis


Damn your pussy is wet.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> And knows that yesterday is but today's memory and tomorrow is today's dream.


You can always trust the INFJs to say something cheesy


----------



## Bunny

Ah the bliss of thinking like that.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You can always trust the INFJs to say something cheesy


hehehe... touche. i think that's Yoda gone senile.

but live and learn, INTJ! Cheese sells, all the "creme-de-la-creme" use it in their speeches.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Cheese sells, all the "creme-de-la-creme" use it in their speeches.


You know the problem with cheese? It STINKS! You buy it but then you have to have it in your house and nobody wants that.


----------



## Bunny




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> I'm on a caffeine fueled Ne trip today yay
> 
> I relapsed after almost 6 months of abstinence


been there, got the t-shirt! 
can't live without Diet Coke, get migranes etc... went off it, which was paaaaaainful, then relapsed... it felt sooo goooood to have my mind back.


----------



## Bunny

I actually know an INTJ who is obsessed with Diet Pepsi, he drinks it's so much it's crazy.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> I actually know an INTJ who is obsessed with Diet Pepsi, he drinks it's so much it's crazy.


yeah, me too  i am an addict, a couple of quarts (liters) per day, easy!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Geez. How are your teeth holding up?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Geez. How are your teeth holding up?


don't ask. :| how is my stomach still organic?


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yeah, me too  i am an addict, a couple of quarts (liters) per day, easy!


Aw =/ I never knew people could get addicted to diet soda like that.
I have no idea how much he drinks a day but I know he even has dozens of cans at his work even.

I mostly just drink water or caffeine free tea.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

@_Wytch_, it's such an on/off kind of thing, it's crazy. One minute YEAH! WOW!! OMG DUDE YESSSS LETS!! and the next leave me the fuck alone.
@_FluffyTheAnarchist_ , what are you talking about? I felt like myself and stopped having migraines after I cut off caffeine. I'm not relapsing, I was joking haha. It was a one time thing. Now if I could figure out how to cut down on candy though..


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

No fizzy drinks, no microwave meals, exercise 3 times a week. Sleep. I have pretty strict rules for people staying with me.

How can I expect to trust somebody who can't look after themselves?


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


> @Wytch, it's such an on/off kind of thing, it's crazy. One minute YEAH! WOW!! OMG DUDE YESSSS LETS!! and the next leave me the fuck alone.
> @Fluffy, what are you talking about? I felt like myself and stopped having migraines after I cut off caffeine. I'm not relapsing, I was joking haha. It was a one time thing. Now if I could figure out how to cut down on candy though..


Still sounds kind of fun :tongue:

Candy + Caffeine + ENTP = Uhoh.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> Aw =/ I never knew people could get addicted to diet soda like that.
> I have no idea how much he drinks a day but I know he even has dozens of cans at his work even.
> 
> I mostly just drink water or caffeine free tea.


back in college, we had a vending machine on each floor of the building, the whole building consistently ran out of Diet Coke first, and pretty damn quickly too! also, the Coca Cola company is obnoxious enough to put the "heart healthy" symbol on the label :laughing::angry:

and the funniest thing, like a true addict, i get genuinely pissed off when a restaurant or a take out place doesn't carry Diet Coke, but sells Diet Pepsi instead.


----------



## Bunny

If there's one thing I am thankful for it's that I can restrict myself when needed.

I have a very specific diet and I do not waver from it.

I'm not sure if it's an ISTP thing or a me thing but if I tell myself "no", then I do not do it.
No candy, no junk food, no nothing.

Well, as far as foods go and all of that.
Not as easy for me to cut out things emotionally.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> No fizzy drinks, no microwave meals, exercise 3 times a week. Sleep. I have pretty strict rules for people staying with me.
> 
> How can I expect to trust somebody who can't look after themselves?


pffft... have you watched "The Black Books"? 

"I expect better service!" 
"Well, expect away!"


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> back in college, we had a vending machine on each floor of the building, the whole building consistently ran out of Diet Coke first, and pretty damn quickly too! also, the Coca Cola company is obnoxious enough to put the "heart healthy" symbol on the label :laughing::angry:
> 
> and the funniest thing, like a true addict, i get genuinely pissed off when a restaurant or a take out place doesn't carry Diet Coke, but sells Diet Pepsi instead.


You got it bad :sad: that is terrible.

"Heart healthy" I have never even seen that XD that is hilarious.

Advertisements :shakes head:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> pffft... have you watched "The Black Books"?
> 
> "I expect better service!"
> "Well, expect away!"


It's not like anybody is forced to play by my rules. I just can't be responsible for somebody who can't do simple things like keeping healthy on their own.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> If there's one thing I am thankful for it's that I can restrict myself when needed.
> 
> I have a very specific diet and I do not waver from it.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's an ISTP thing or a me thing but if I tell myself "no", then I do not do it.
> No candy, no junk food, no nothing.
> 
> Well, as far as foods go and all of that.
> Not as easy for me to cut out things emotionally.


i think is a sub thing  no pleasure!
(seriously though, good for you!)
@Wytch

then I suppose you can't be seduced by something like this:


















btw, if you are ever in San Francisco, PLEASE try Recchuitti chocolates!! 
best f'n chocolate in the world!


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i think is a sub thing  no pleasure!
> (seriously though, good for you!)
> @Wytch
> 
> then I suppose you can't be seduced by something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, if you are ever in San Francisco, PLEASE try Recchuitti chocolates!!
> best f'n chocolate in the world!



I'm sure it is but hey it can be helpful.

I stopped eating chocolate, they look delicious but I'd have to decline sadly.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Wytch said:


> If there's one thing I am thankful for it's that I can restrict myself when needed.
> 
> I have a very specific diet and I do not waver from it.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's an ISTP thing or a me thing but if I tell myself "no", then I do not do it.
> No candy, no junk food, no nothing.
> 
> Well, as far as foods go and all of that.
> Not as easy for me to cut out things emotionally.


My dad's ISTP. He was a heavy smoker for over 8 years, then one day he decided he wanted to stop it. And he did. I don't know how you do the willpower thing, seriously. I'd really like some of that.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> I'm sure it is but hey it can be helpful.
> 
> I stopped eating chocolate, they look delicious but I'd have to decline sadly.


you no fun  Se-aux my ass :'((


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i think is a sub thing  no pleasure!
> (seriously though, good for you!)
> @_Wytch_
> 
> then I suppose you can't be seduced by something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, if you are ever in San Francisco, PLEASE try Recchuitti chocolates!!
> best f'n chocolate in the world!


:glee: :glee: :glee:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> My dad's ISTP. He was a heavy smoker for over 8 years, then one day he decided he wanted to stop it. And he did. I don't know how you do the willpower thing, seriously. I'd really like some of that.


ENTJ commandments  
i can do it, if i tell myself to get in charge, take the lead blah blah blah... 
but there has to be a real pressing need, otherwise stimulation is the name of the game.


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


> My dad's ISTP. He was a heavy smoker for over 8 years, then one day he decided he wanted to stop it. And he did. I don't know how you do the willpower thing, seriously. I'd really like some of that.


It has its' pluses for sure.

Of course it can keep me from having fun too :tongue:

Good for your Dad btw, I've never smoked and never plan to.
I can't even stand being around it, I'm really sensitive to it.


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> you no fun  Se-aux my ass :'((


XD 

I like to have fun its' more-so just keeping myself healthy.

ISTP's form of fun is probably not the same as others' though haha.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> It has its' pluses for sure.
> 
> Of course it can keep me from having fun too :tongue:
> 
> Good for your Dad btw, I've never smoked and never plan to.
> I can't even stand being around it, I'm really sensitive to it.


i only smoked once, on a bet, lost a game of poker  
true story.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> XD
> 
> I like to have fun its' more-so just keeping myself healthy.
> 
> ISTP's form of fun is probably not the same as others' though haha.


what's fun ?


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i only smoked once, on a bet, lost a game of poker


:laughing: That's a strange bet but it's good you do not smoke at least.

I can't imagine you drinking all of that diet soda and smoking =/ yikes lol.


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> what's fun ?


Oh, you know, the usual.
Being tied down and forced to do kinky things :tongue:

On a more serious note, probably boring stuff like reading and driving my car around.

I like going out too though and I do see the outdoors occasionally lol.
I hate not having fresh air, I keep my windows ever slightly opened until winter makes it just too cold and I am forced to keep it fully shut.

I also really enjoy all types of games, I especially like Chess but it's not as fun to play that by yourself =/


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> Oh, you know, the usual.
> Being tied down and forced to do kinky things :tongue:


Hawt! :kitteh:



> On a more serious note, probably boring stuff like reading and driving my car around.


Oh. Still hawt! :wink:



> I also really enjoy all types of games, I especially like Chess but it's not as fun to play that by yourself =/


I love chess. I suck at it, but I love it.



Wytch said:


> I lost my lip-balm, I just looked all around my room for it and it was right behind my laptop the whole time -_-
> 
> I am ashamed.


That's like me with my phone.


----------



## Bunny

I lost my lip-balm, I just looked all around my room for it and it was right behind my laptop the whole time -_-

I am ashamed.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Hawt! :kitteh:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Still hawt! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I love chess. I suck at it, but I love it.


:tongue:

& I'm not great at it either, I'll be the first one to admit that but it really is fun.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ENTJ commandments
> i can do it, if i tell myself to get in charge, take the lead blah blah blah...
> but there has to be a real pressing need, otherwise stimulation is the name of the game.


Oh I have no problem with taking the lead. I don't actually look for people to boss around like an ESTx but I don't mind, especially when I'm surrounded by incompetence.
But regarding pleasure, resistance is futile. 
Rejoice with me fellow hedonist! Leave those sensors and judgers to their spinach salads and protein shakes. Let's go on a trip of self indulgence, debauchery and limitless sugar delights!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ENTJ commandments
> i can do it, if i tell myself to get in charge, take the lead blah blah blah...
> but there has to be a real pressing need, otherwise stimulation is the name of the game.


Well anybody can do it when there's a pressing need. It implies that you want something more than whatever is inhibiting you. That's easy. 

Should wein yourself off the cola. Slowly. Girlfriend before last used to drink something stupid like 8 cups of coffee a day when we first went out - it's definitely doable.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Oh I have no problem with taking the lead. I don't actually look for people to boss around like an ESTx but I don't mind, especially when I'm surrounded by incompetence.
> But regarding pleasure, resistance is futile.
> Rejoice with me fellow hedonist! Leave those sensors and judgers to their spinach salads and protein shakes. Let's go on a trip of self indulgence, debauchery and limitless sugar delights!



**giggles uncontrollably in anticipation**









*Mango, you da man!   
*
btw by taking the lead, I mean bossing myself around, getting stuff done etc. 
bumping dat Te up a couple notches.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Well anybody can do it when there's a pressing need. It implies that you want something more than whatever is inhibiting you. That's easy.
> 
> Should wein yourself off the cola. Slowly. Girlfriend before last used to drink something stupid like 8 cups of coffee a day when we first went out - it's definitely doable.


how sweet of you. i am touched. genuinely. :')
i'll try. promise.


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> how sweet of you. i am touched. genuinely. :')
> i'll try. promise.


It's best to keep it out of your sight, so if your hubby is drinking it too then tell him no :tongue:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> It's best to keep it out of your sight, so if your hubby is drinking too then tell him no :tongue:


oh, he's worse than i am... he drinks Diet Coke AND coffee!!!

but it's OK, i'll try putting my toughfluff hat on


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> how sweet of you. i am touched. genuinely. :')
> i'll try. promise.


Lol. We'll have to come up with a reward system that'll give you a stimulation boost better than caffeine. The usual methods tend not to work over the internet so how about you come up with a maximum cups/day and you'll receive cat pic every day you meet your target?


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> oh, he's worse than i am... he drinks Diet Coke AND coffee!!!
> 
> but it's OK, i'll try putting my toughfluff hat on


Le gasp :shocked:

XD 

I'm sure you can, just use your marker on him if he doesn't listen.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> **giggles uncontrollably in anticipation**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mango, you da man!
> *
> btw by taking the lead, I mean bossing myself around, getting stuff done etc.
> bumping dat Te up a couple notches.



Awww <3










Who else wants to signup?










Promise..

Fluffy, lol, ok. We're on the same page then. Btw, keys2cognition says Si is my 2nd function, and I have to agree with it. Nothing like comfort and feeling good in life, expect when comfort's getting in my fun's way.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Lol. We'll have to come up with a reward system that'll give you a stimulation boost better than caffeine. The usual methods tend not to work over the internet so how about you come up with a maximum cups/day and you'll receive cat pic every day you meet your target?


haha... no, been there too. i can't be bought or measured, doesn't work. 
I'll pay more _to get out_ of a commitment i don't want to keep. 

just acknowledgement and positive reinforcement... like when I am reaching for something self-destructive, one can say in a neutral, supportive, kind tone of voice... "you know it's not good for you. have just one, OK? or better yet none if you can do it."

how about you, Mango? what works? positive/negative reinforcement?
what would you give up pleasure for?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> haha... no, been there too. i can't be bought or measured, doesn't work.
> I'll pay more _to get out_ of a commitment i don't want to keep.
> 
> just acknowledgement and positive reinforcement... like when I am reaching for something self-destructive, one can say in a neutral, supportive, kind tone of voice... "you know it's not good for you. have just one, OK? or better yet none if you can do it."
> 
> how about you, Mango? what works? positive/negative reinforcement?


Not really the INTJ forte. Good things will happen if you do well but the rest is up to you. If you want a cheerleader, you should try the ENFJs!


----------



## Bunny

Okay I'm signing off and I _may_ just pass out here soon.
So glad it's Saturday.

I need to find someone to "take care" of my inferior Fe in order for me to not have to deal with it any more this week :dry:

Any way,
Bye everyone, take care.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Not really the INTJ forte. Good things will happen if you do well but the rest is up to you. If you want a cheerleader, you should try the ENFJs!


yep! except ENFJs are hedonists too


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neither if I'm completely honest. Encouragement and morale lifting speeches don't work, "you should be more compettive about this" doesn't work, threats and rewards dangled like a carrot in front of me definitely don't work. The vision of future pleasures that are even greater than those of the present might work. 

entp rule #8899: Nothing and no one can entice an entp to do something they don't feel like doing.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> Okay I'm signing off and I _may_ just pass out here soon.
> So glad it's Saturday.
> 
> I need to find someone to "take care" of my inferior Fe in order for me to not have to deal with it any more this week :dry:
> 
> 
> Any way,
> Bye everyone, take care.


happy saturday, i'm going to go soon too, actually. see you later!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Neither if I'm completely honest. Encouragement and morale lifting speeches don't work, "you should be more compettive about this" doesn't work, threats and rewards dangled like a carrot in front of me definitely don't work. The vision of future pleasures that are even greater than those of the present might work.
> 
> entp rule #8899: Nothing and no one can entice an entp to do something they don't feel like doing.


oh yeah? how about a challenge!!!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

I'm going out for beers and sausage soon :tongue:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yep! except ENFJs are hedonists too


Being a hedonist isn't an excuse. This is why a reward is offered. Both are pleasures and the reward should be more pleasurable than the crutch you're trying to get rid of. That way, you're not giving in to fun - you're just rationalising it that way to make yourself feel better.



psychedelicmango said:


> Nothing and no one can entice [me] to do something _ don't feel like doing._


_

Things every type says #423_


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Heh. I love baiting you guys (intjs). You always reach and sometimes exceed my expectations 



FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> oh yeah? how about a challenge!!!


Lemme put it this way. It all might work, if I'm the one trying to push, convince or threaten myself. Peoples advice, demands and expectations don't motivate me; they might guilt trip me on a rare ocassion, damned Fe. It all depends on how interesting the challenge is. I'm not that competitve these days honestly, I used to be much worse on that field too


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Being a hedonist isn't an excuse. This is why a reward is offered. Both are pleasures and the reward should be more pleasurable than the crutch you're trying to get rid of. That way, you're not giving in to fun - you're just rationalising it that way to make yourself feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> Things every type says #423


theoretically yes... and of course you are right... not trying to justify anything, rather explain the mechanism to you.

i want my reward when I want it, not when I am allowed to have it... if there is a better reward around the corner, great, but it better not be too far away... cause my whims tend to change and change often....

see the problem with both Se and Ne is that they are both static, present-oriented... yes even Ne, unlike Ni which builds ahead. Remember how you said that ignoring Ni and blind-sighting yourself drives you nuts? 

Well, we live in that state, and looking ahead for gratification drives us nuts... except, of course, we know it's the right thing to do and beat ourselves up for not choosing it.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Heh. I love baiting you guys (intjs). You always reach and sometimes exceed my expectations
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme put it this way. It all might work, if I'm the one trying to push, convince or threaten myself. Peoples advice, demands and expectations don't motivate me; they might guilt trip me on a rare ocassion, damned Fe. It all depends on how interesting the challenge is. I'm not that competitve these days honestly, I used to be much worse on that field too


Amen. 


@_psychedelicmango_
depends on how interesting aka STIMULATING the challenge is :laughing:

@_psychedelicmango, @Occams Chainsaw
_
the only thing that's really been helpful though was meditation. i am serious!
it takes that inner restlessness away for a while... calms the nerves, puts the brain in charge.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> theoretically yes... and of course you are right... not trying to justify anything, rather explain the mechanism to you.
> 
> i want my reward when I want it, not when I am allowed to have it... if there is a better reward around the corner, great, but it better not be too far away... cause my whims tend to change and change often....
> 
> see the problem with both Se and Ne is that they are both static, present-oriented... yes even Ne, unlike Ni which builds ahead. Remember how you said that ignoring Ni and blind-sighting yourself drives you nuts?
> 
> Well, we live in that state, and looking ahead for gratification drives us nuts... except, of course, we know it's the right thing to do and beat ourselves up for not choosing it.


All I'm hearing is you need to be strapped to a bed for a few days with somebody monitoring everything you eat and drink


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> both Se and Ne is that they are both static, present-oriented


I was reading an article saying exactly this and explaining why that's the reason Se and Ne can be confused with each other.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> All I'm hearing is you need to be strapped to a bed for a few days with somebody monitoring everything you eat and drink


that's your inner totalitarian talking.  won't work.
in fact it'll create a challenge to go around the rules.

we looove the word "No!" it makes our devious little minds devise devious little shortcuts.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> that's your inner totalitarian talking.  won't work.
> in fact it'll create a challenge to go around the rules.
> 
> we looove the word "No!" it makes our devious little minds devise devious little shortcuts.


As if you'd have any say in it. Handcuffs. Blindfold. Fed with a spoon. Drink through straw.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> As if you'd have any say in it. Handcuffs. Blindfold. Fed with a spoon. Drink through straw.


yeah, but I'll discover pressure spitting pretty quickly 
aaand i can always sing!
strikes can be helpful too.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yeah, but I'll discover pressure spitting pretty quickly
> aaand i can always sing!
> strikes can be helpful too.


Strikes? https://rgtamaki.files.wordpress.co...t_strapped_down_in_bed_1976_c1976_1858_41.jpg

How would that be possible? 

Spitting, huh? Guess a biohazard suit will be worn. Any other tricks up your sleeve that you wanna tell me about before you'd do anything for a fix?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> As if you'd have any say in it. Handcuffs. Blindfold. Fed with a spoon. Drink through straw.


seriously though? present-oriented!! 
might work reasonably well while constrained, but you can't do it forever... 
the second you are convinced that we have been cured, your plan collapses.

look ahead, INTJ, don't waste your time!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

At what point am I going to look at this extravagant plan and think "This is about fucking diet coke..."?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> At what point am I going to look at this extravagant plan and think "This is about fucking diet coke..."?



how about never? :laughing:
cause you are going to see the big patterns, and they will be consistent, and you'll be hooked on changing the paradigm...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

gotta go, cheers! *raises a glass of Diet Coke*


----------



## atarulum

All you do is talk


----------



## Kynx

apa said:


> You and @Neverontime are like my jokes in this thread, cheap.


Your jokes in this thread are like your dick. Nothing to brag about but amusing enough to laugh at.


----------



## Apple Pine

Watch less anime. Focus on reality!


----------



## atarulum

Stop being a jerk


----------



## BlackFandango

woogiefox said:


> Watch less anime. Focus on reality!


An Ni-dom telling someone to focus on reality.








atarulum said:


> Stop being a jerk


Stop being boring.


----------



## Apple Pine

BlackFandango said:


> An Ni-dom telling someone to focus on reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being boring.


Don't exaggerate that much!


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i think is a sub thing  no pleasure!
> (seriously though, good for you!)
> @Wytch
> 
> then I suppose you can't be seduced by something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, if you are ever in San Francisco, PLEASE try Recchuitti chocolates!!
> best f'n chocolate in the world!




I would love you forever!


----------



## fuliajulia

@FluffyTheAnarchist Damn EXFP, taunting us with your food porn!


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> As if you'd have any say in it. Handcuffs. Blindfold. Fed with a spoon. Drink through straw.


Would it be a special spoon?

:laughing:


----------



## atarulum

Stop showing off


----------



## Apple Pine

Change your avatar, it makes no sense


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

therandomsciencegirl said:


> @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ Damn EXFP, taunting us with your food porn!


INFJ are the type most likely to become a reclusive nutty cat lady.
Better not have more than two cats if you're attending San Jose State University (California) or you'll be subject to arrest & prosecution according to state law.

Hey here's a list of stupid laws, have a good laugh. 
Dumb Laws State By State
Source: Wikipedia
​*CALIFORNIA*



It is against the law to use used underwear to wash a car at a car wash in San Francisco.
Peacocks have the right of way in Arcadia, California while ducks have the right of way in Temecula.
The wearing of cowboy boots is prohibited in Blythe, California unless you own at least two cows.
Detonating a nuclear device in Chico, California is punishable by a fine of up to $500.
Trying to stop children from playfully jumping over puddles of water is prohibited by law in the state of California.
Washing your car in the street is prohibited by law in Downey, California.
Giving or receiving oral sex is against the law in the state of California. Prudes.
Driving more than 2,000 sheep at a time down Hollywood Blvd. is prohibited by law. I have to assume this one has been on the books for a while.
It is against the law to cry on the witness stand during a trial in Los Angeles. I’m sure that’s a law that’s never been broken.
It is against the law to whistle for a bird that has escaped before 7:00 am in Berkeley, California. That seems like a law that was put into place over a very specific incident.
Having caller ID is prohibited by law in the state of California.
State offices are required by law to ensure all phones are answered before the ninth ring.
It is considered forgery to sell a gold piece in California if it does not have tooth marks in it and doing so is therefore against the law.
A man may beat his wife with a leather strap or belt but it must be no more than 2 inches as long as his wife gives consent before the beating takes place. A man can use a wider strap if the wife is okay with that.
It is against the law to use one tub to bathe two babies in Los Angeles, California.
It is against the law to beat a rug outside of your home in San Francisco, California.
Shooting at game from a moving vehicle is considered a misdemeanor unless you are shooting at a whale which just makes very little sense to me at all.
A secretary is prohibited by law from being alone in an office with his or her boss.
Eating an orange in your bathtub is prohibited by law. We’ve all heard that one but it never gets any less amusing.
Piling horse manure on a sidewalk in California is apparently okay unless that pile is higher than 6 feet.
Owning or raising roosters is considered disturbing the peace in Lompoc, California and is therefore against the law.
It is illegal to use foul language on mini-golf courses in Long Beach, California.
Hunting moths under streetlamps is strictly forbidden by law in Los Angeles, California which begs the following question: who was doing this and the first place?
Licking toads is prohibited by law in Los Angeles, California. I believe _Family Guy_ did an episode about why this one’s a good idea.
Zoot suits (look them up) are against the law in Los Angeles, California.
I’m not sure what this one means but bothering a butterfly in Pacific Grove, California can net you a fine of up to $500.
Vehicles without drivers must stay below 60 MPH.
Walking a camel down Palm Canyon Drive in Palm Springs, California is prohibited between the hours of 4:00 and 6:00 pm.
This is a law I can get behind. Having Christmas lights on your home later than February 2nd can be punished by a fine of up to $250 in San Diego, California.
You are legally entitled to walk your elephant down the road in San Francisco as long as you have it on a leash.
*It is against the law to own more than two cats or dogs in San Jose, California.*
The playing of percussion instruments in banned by law from the beaches in Santa Monica, California.
Women are not legally allowed to drive while wearing house coats in the state of California.
And finally, my favorite dumb law from California: before setting a mouse trap, citizens must first obtain a hunting license.


----------



## BlackFandango

stargazing grasshopper said:


> INFJ are the type most likely to become a reclusive nutty cat lady.
> Better not have more than two cats if you're attending university within California or you'll be subject to arrest & prosecution according to state law.
> 
> Hey here's a list of stupid laws, have a good laugh.
> Dumb Laws State By State
> Source: Wikipedia
> ​*CALIFORNIA*
> 
> 
> 
> It is against the law to use used underwear to wash a car at a car wash in San Francisco.
> Peacocks have the right of way in Arcadia, California while ducks have the right of way in Temecula.
> The wearing of cowboy boots is prohibited in Blythe, California unless you own at least two cows.
> Detonating a nuclear device in Chico, California is punishable by a fine of up to $500.
> Trying to stop children from playfully jumping over puddles of water is prohibited by law in the state of California.
> Washing your car in the street is prohibited by law in Downey, California.
> Giving or receiving oral sex is against the law in the state of California. Prudes.
> Driving more than 2,000 sheep at a time down Hollywood Blvd. is prohibited by law. I have to assume this one has been on the books for a while.
> It is against the law to cry on the witness stand during a trial in Los Angeles. I’m sure that’s a law that’s never been broken.
> It is against the law to whistle for a bird that has escaped before 7:00 am in Berkeley, California. That seems like a law that was put into place over a very specific incident.
> Having caller ID is prohibited by law in the state of California.
> State offices are required by law to ensure all phones are answered before the ninth ring.
> It is considered forgery to sell a gold piece in California if it does not have tooth marks in it and doing so is therefore against the law.
> A man may beat his wife with a leather strap or belt but it must be no more than 2 inches as long as his wife gives consent before the beating takes place. A man can use a wider strap if the wife is okay with that.
> It is against the law to use one tub to bathe two babies in Los Angeles, California.
> It is against the law to beat a rug outside of your home in San Francisco, California.
> Shooting at game from a moving vehicle is considered a misdemeanor unless you are shooting at a whale which just makes very little sense to me at all.
> A secretary is prohibited by law from being alone in an office with his or her boss.
> Eating an orange in your bathtub is prohibited by law. We’ve all heard that one but it never gets any less amusing.
> Piling horse manure on a sidewalk in California is apparently okay unless that pile is higher than 6 feet.
> Owning or raising roosters is considered disturbing the peace in Lompoc, California and is therefore against the law.
> It is illegal to use foul language on mini-golf courses in Long Beach, California.
> Hunting moths under streetlamps is strictly forbidden by law in Los Angeles, California which begs the following question: who was doing this and the first place?
> Licking toads is prohibited by law in Los Angeles, California. I believe _Family Guy_ did an episode about why this one’s a good idea.
> Zoot suits (look them up) are against the law in Los Angeles, California.
> I’m not sure what this one means but bothering a butterfly in Pacific Grove, California can net you a fine of up to $500.
> Vehicles without drivers must stay below 60 MPH.
> Walking a camel down Palm Canyon Drive in Palm Springs, California is prohibited between the hours of 4:00 and 6:00 pm.
> This is a law I can get behind. Having Christmas lights on your home later than February 2nd can be punished by a fine of up to $250 in San Diego, California.
> You are legally entitled to walk your elephant down the road in San Francisco as long as you have it on a leash.
> It is against the law to own more than two cats or dogs in San Jose, California.
> The playing of percussion instruments in banned by law from the beaches in Santa Monica, California.
> Women are not legally allowed to drive while wearing house coats in the state of California.
> And finally, my favorite dumb law from California: before setting a mouse trap, citizens must first obtain a hunting license.


"I wonder which type came up with those," he said with deadpan sarcasm.


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> INFJ are the type most likely to become a reclusive nutty cat lady.
> Better not have more than two cats if you're attending university within California or you'll be subject to arrest & prosecution according to state law.
> 
> Hey here's a list of stupid laws, have a good laugh.
> Dumb Laws State By State
> Source: Wikipedia
> ​*CALIFORNIA*
> 
> 
> 
> It is against the law to use used underwear to wash a car at a car wash in San Francisco.
> Peacocks have the right of way in Arcadia, California while ducks have the right of way in Temecula.
> The wearing of cowboy boots is prohibited in Blythe, California unless you own at least two cows.
> Detonating a nuclear device in Chico, California is punishable by a fine of up to $500.
> Trying to stop children from playfully jumping over puddles of water is prohibited by law in the state of California.
> Washing your car in the street is prohibited by law in Downey, California.
> Giving or receiving oral sex is against the law in the state of California. Prudes.
> Driving more than 2,000 sheep at a time down Hollywood Blvd. is prohibited by law. I have to assume this one has been on the books for a while.
> It is against the law to cry on the witness stand during a trial in Los Angeles. I’m sure that’s a law that’s never been broken.
> It is against the law to whistle for a bird that has escaped before 7:00 am in Berkeley, California. That seems like a law that was put into place over a very specific incident.
> Having caller ID is prohibited by law in the state of California.
> State offices are required by law to ensure all phones are answered before the ninth ring.
> It is considered forgery to sell a gold piece in California if it does not have tooth marks in it and doing so is therefore against the law.
> A man may beat his wife with a leather strap or belt but it must be no more than 2 inches as long as his wife gives consent before the beating takes place. A man can use a wider strap if the wife is okay with that.
> It is against the law to use one tub to bathe two babies in Los Angeles, California.
> It is against the law to beat a rug outside of your home in San Francisco, California.
> Shooting at game from a moving vehicle is considered a misdemeanor unless you are shooting at a whale which just makes very little sense to me at all.
> A secretary is prohibited by law from being alone in an office with his or her boss.
> Eating an orange in your bathtub is prohibited by law. We’ve all heard that one but it never gets any less amusing.
> Piling horse manure on a sidewalk in California is apparently okay unless that pile is higher than 6 feet.
> Owning or raising roosters is considered disturbing the peace in Lompoc, California and is therefore against the law.
> It is illegal to use foul language on mini-golf courses in Long Beach, California.
> Hunting moths under streetlamps is strictly forbidden by law in Los Angeles, California which begs the following question: who was doing this and the first place?
> Licking toads is prohibited by law in Los Angeles, California. I believe _Family Guy_ did an episode about why this one’s a good idea.
> Zoot suits (look them up) are against the law in Los Angeles, California.
> I’m not sure what this one means but bothering a butterfly in Pacific Grove, California can net you a fine of up to $500.
> Vehicles without drivers must stay below 60 MPH.
> Walking a camel down Palm Canyon Drive in Palm Springs, California is prohibited between the hours of 4:00 and 6:00 pm.
> This is a law I can get behind. Having Christmas lights on your home later than February 2nd can be punished by a fine of up to $250 in San Diego, California.
> You are legally entitled to walk your elephant down the road in San Francisco as long as you have it on a leash.
> It is against the law to own more than two cats or dogs in San Jose, California.
> The playing of percussion instruments in banned by law from the beaches in Santa Monica, California.
> Women are not legally allowed to drive while wearing house coats in the state of California.
> And finally, my favorite dumb law from California: before setting a mouse trap, citizens must first obtain a hunting license.


:laughing:

See what happens when estjs are left in charge.


----------



## sinaasappel

stargazing grasshopper said:


> INFJ are the type most likely to become a reclusive nutty cat lady.
> Better not have more than two cats if you're attending university within California or you'll be subject to arrest & prosecution according to state law.
> 
> Hey here's a list of stupid laws, have a good laugh.
> Dumb Laws State By State
> Source: Wikipedia
> ​*CALIFORNIA*
> 
> 
> 
> It is against the law to use used underwear to wash a car at a car wash in San Francisco.
> Peacocks have the right of way in Arcadia, California while ducks have the right of way in Temecula.
> The wearing of cowboy boots is prohibited in Blythe, California unless you own at least two cows.
> Detonating a nuclear device in Chico, California is punishable by a fine of up to $500.
> Trying to stop children from playfully jumping over puddles of water is prohibited by law in the state of California.
> Washing your car in the street is prohibited by law in Downey, California.
> Giving or receiving oral sex is against the law in the state of California. Prudes.
> Driving more than 2,000 sheep at a time down Hollywood Blvd. is prohibited by law. I have to assume this one has been on the books for a while.
> It is against the law to cry on the witness stand during a trial in Los Angeles. I’m sure that’s a law that’s never been broken.
> It is against the law to whistle for a bird that has escaped before 7:00 am in Berkeley, California. That seems like a law that was put into place over a very specific incident.
> Having caller ID is prohibited by law in the state of California.
> State offices are required by law to ensure all phones are answered before the ninth ring.
> It is considered forgery to sell a gold piece in California if it does not have tooth marks in it and doing so is therefore against the law.
> A man may beat his wife with a leather strap or belt but it must be no more than 2 inches as long as his wife gives consent before the beating takes place. A man can use a wider strap if the wife is okay with that.
> It is against the law to use one tub to bathe two babies in Los Angeles, California.
> It is against the law to beat a rug outside of your home in San Francisco, California.
> Shooting at game from a moving vehicle is considered a misdemeanor unless you are shooting at a whale which just makes very little sense to me at all.
> A secretary is prohibited by law from being alone in an office with his or her boss.
> Eating an orange in your bathtub is prohibited by law. We’ve all heard that one but it never gets any less amusing.
> Piling horse manure on a sidewalk in California is apparently okay unless that pile is higher than 6 feet.
> Owning or raising roosters is considered disturbing the peace in Lompoc, California and is therefore against the law.
> It is illegal to use foul language on mini-golf courses in Long Beach, California.
> Hunting moths under streetlamps is strictly forbidden by law in Los Angeles, California which begs the following question: who was doing this and the first place?
> Licking toads is prohibited by law in Los Angeles, California. I believe _Family Guy_ did an episode about why this one’s a good idea.
> Zoot suits (look them up) are against the law in Los Angeles, California.
> I’m not sure what this one means but bothering a butterfly in Pacific Grove, California can net you a fine of up to $500.
> Vehicles without drivers must stay below 60 MPH.
> Walking a camel down Palm Canyon Drive in Palm Springs, California is prohibited between the hours of 4:00 and 6:00 pm.
> This is a law I can get behind. Having Christmas lights on your home later than February 2nd can be punished by a fine of up to $250 in San Diego, California.
> You are legally entitled to walk your elephant down the road in San Francisco as long as you have it on a leash.
> It is against the law to own more than two cats or dogs in San Jose, California.
> The playing of percussion instruments in banned by law from the beaches in Santa Monica, California.
> Women are not legally allowed to drive while wearing house coats in the state of California.
> And finally, my favorite dumb law from California: before setting a mouse trap, citizens must first obtain a hunting license.


_These laws have been written, reviewed, and enforced by "The guardians" A.K.A ESTJ_ by signing your name in the space provided you agree to adhere to these terms and conditions. Failure to adhere to these policies is punishable by law

X_ this is why we cant have nice things__


----------



## fuliajulia

stargazing grasshopper said:


> before setting a mouse trap, citizens must first obtain a hunting license.


Yep, that's California for ya. 
PS If you never leave your apartment, they'll never know. :tongue:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Yep, that's California for ya.
> PS If you never leave your apartment, they'll never know. :tongue:



LOL I thought that California had outlawed hunting all species except the rare & elusive mousey INFJ


----------



## BlackFandango

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Yep, that's California for ya.
> PS If you never leave your apartment, they'll never know. :tongue:


A bisexual INFJ, how original. :wink:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> INFJ are the type most likely to become a reclusive nutty cat lady.
> Better not have more than two cats if you're attending San Jose State University (California) or you'll be subject to arrest & prosecution according to state law.
> 
> Hey here's a list of stupid laws, have a good laugh.
> Dumb Laws State By State
> Source: Wikipedia
> ​*CALIFORNIA*
> 
> 
> 
> It is against the law to use used underwear to wash a car at a car wash in San Francisco.
> Peacocks have the right of way in Arcadia, California while ducks have the right of way in Temecula.
> The wearing of cowboy boots is prohibited in Blythe, California unless you own at least two cows.
> Detonating a nuclear device in Chico, California is punishable by a fine of up to $500.
> Trying to stop children from playfully jumping over puddles of water is prohibited by law in the state of California.
> Washing your car in the street is prohibited by law in Downey, California.
> Giving or receiving oral sex is against the law in the state of California. Prudes.
> Driving more than 2,000 sheep at a time down Hollywood Blvd. is prohibited by law. I have to assume this one has been on the books for a while.
> It is against the law to cry on the witness stand during a trial in Los Angeles. I’m sure that’s a law that’s never been broken.
> It is against the law to whistle for a bird that has escaped before 7:00 am in Berkeley, California. That seems like a law that was put into place over a very specific incident.
> Having caller ID is prohibited by law in the state of California.
> State offices are required by law to ensure all phones are answered before the ninth ring.
> It is considered forgery to sell a gold piece in California if it does not have tooth marks in it and doing so is therefore against the law.
> A man may beat his wife with a leather strap or belt but it must be no more than 2 inches as long as his wife gives consent before the beating takes place. A man can use a wider strap if the wife is okay with that.
> It is against the law to use one tub to bathe two babies in Los Angeles, California.
> It is against the law to beat a rug outside of your home in San Francisco, California.
> Shooting at game from a moving vehicle is considered a misdemeanor unless you are shooting at a whale which just makes very little sense to me at all.
> A secretary is prohibited by law from being alone in an office with his or her boss.
> Eating an orange in your bathtub is prohibited by law. We’ve all heard that one but it never gets any less amusing.
> Piling horse manure on a sidewalk in California is apparently okay unless that pile is higher than 6 feet.
> Owning or raising roosters is considered disturbing the peace in Lompoc, California and is therefore against the law.
> It is illegal to use foul language on mini-golf courses in Long Beach, California.
> Hunting moths under streetlamps is strictly forbidden by law in Los Angeles, California which begs the following question: who was doing this and the first place?
> Licking toads is prohibited by law in Los Angeles, California. I believe _Family Guy_ did an episode about why this one’s a good idea.
> Zoot suits (look them up) are against the law in Los Angeles, California.
> I’m not sure what this one means but bothering a butterfly in Pacific Grove, California can net you a fine of up to $500.
> Vehicles without drivers must stay below 60 MPH.
> Walking a camel down Palm Canyon Drive in Palm Springs, California is prohibited between the hours of 4:00 and 6:00 pm.
> This is a law I can get behind. Having Christmas lights on your home later than February 2nd can be punished by a fine of up to $250 in San Diego, California.
> You are legally entitled to walk your elephant down the road in San Francisco as long as you have it on a leash.
> *It is against the law to own more than two cats or dogs in San Jose, California.*
> The playing of percussion instruments in banned by law from the beaches in Santa Monica, California.
> Women are not legally allowed to drive while wearing house coats in the state of California.
> And finally, my favorite dumb law from California: before setting a mouse trap, citizens must first obtain a hunting license.


:laughing:


----------



## fuliajulia

BlackFandango said:


> A bisexual INFJ, how original. :wink:


What can I say, my Ni yearns for holistic synthesis.


----------



## Roman Empire

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> see anything wrong with this picture? :laughing:
> @_apa_
> 
> see what you just did there?
> 
> you either called yourself an ENTP who only THINKS he gets shit done, which doesn't quite sound like you, so I'm going to dismiss this reasonable interpretation.
> 
> or... and far more likely, you are beating yourself on the chest, in true visionary style... while calling yourself a thinker who gets shit done, cause he's a super-hard-thinking-shit-doing-thinker like that... in which case, I rest my case.
> 
> okie, i'm done feeding THIS troll now.


Listen EXFP I am not fucking around now.

Let me explain it again, now you are fucking incapable of thinking for yourself.

Praying to a god, to get stuff done is an emotional bullshit. Thinking about what you have to do, and then doing it is intelligence. DON'T FUCKING READ INTO BITS AND PIECES AND TRY TO MAKE YOUR OWN UNDERSTANDING FROM YOUR SELECTIVE TALENTLESS INTERPRETATION.

Fluffy, just stop, fucking stop right now. If you don't think before you do stuff you are just a blind fucking chicken going through life.

Yea, call me a troll, like all the other losers not being capable of going toes to toes with me on a logical and rational manner. Much easier just calling me nicknames, like a crying feeler, instead of thinking.

I swear to god...


----------



## BlackFandango

apa said:


> Listen EXFP I am not fucking around now.
> 
> Let me explain it again, now you are fucking incapable of thinking for yourself.
> 
> Praying to a god, to get stuff done is an emotional bullshit. Thinking about what you have to do, and then doing it is intelligence. DON'T FUCKING READ INTO BITS AND PIECES AND TRY TO MAKE YOUR OWN UNDERSTANDING FROM YOUR SELECTIVE TALENTLESS INTERPRETATION.
> 
> Fluffy, just stop, fucking stop right now. If you don't think before you do stuff you are just a blind fucking chicken going through life.
> 
> Yea, call me a troll, like all the other losers not being capable of going toes to toes with me on a logical and rational manner. Much easier just calling me nicknames, like a crying feeler, instead of thinking.
> 
> I swear to god...


Aww, does somebody want their binky?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

apa said:


> Listen EXFP I am not fucking around now.
> 
> Let me explain it again, now you are fucking incapable of thinking for yourself.
> 
> Praying to a god, to get stuff done is an emotional bullshit. Thinking about what you have to do, and then doing it is intelligence. DON'T FUCKING READ INTO BITS AND PIECES AND TRY TO MAKE YOUR OWN UNDERSTANDING FROM YOUR SELECTIVE TALENTLESS INTERPRETATION.
> 
> Fluffy, just stop, fucking stop right now. If you don't think before you do stuff you are just a blind fucking chicken going through life.
> 
> Yea, call me a troll, like all the other losers not being capable of going toes to toes with me on a logical and rational manner. Much easier just calling me nicknames, like a crying feeler, instead of thinking.
> 
> *I swear to god*...


well, i hope he hears your prayers? :laughing:


----------



## Roman Empire

Inver said:


> Difficut to wake up if you keep talking, still talking :\


Lets end your life right now, so you can sleep forever. Is that not your big fucking wet dream. "No one understands me, I live in a dream world" boohoo. 

Come here you. IF YOU ENJOY DREAMS MORE THAN REAL LIFE, THEN EITHER JUMP OF A BRIDGE WITH @FluffyTheAnarchist, @Neverontime, and @BlackFandango chained to your foot. Don't waste your time, go to heaven, and suck Gods junk. Or fuck out off this thread, because reality is about to hit you in your face. 

CLOSE THE FUCKING DOOR!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

apa said:


> Lets end your life right now, so you can sleep forever. Is that not your big fucking wet dream. "No one understands me, I live in a dream world" boohoo.
> 
> Come here you. IF YOU ENJOY DREAMS MORE THAN REAL LIFE, THEN EITHER JUMP OF A BRIDGE WITH @_FluffyTheAnarchist_, @_Neverontime_, and @_BlackFandango_ chained to your foot. Don't waste your time, go to heaven, and suck Gods junk. Or fuck out off this thread, because reality is about to hit you in your face.
> 
> CLOSE THE FUCKING DOOR!



well if _you_ are "real life" then yeah... please, shoot me now!
@_apa_, i've noticed you just have one volume "EXTREMELY FUCKING [email protected]@$%#@!!!!!!", maybe that's the reason you can't hear any of us?


----------



## Roman Empire

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> well, i hope he hears your prayers? :laughing:


I knew some fucking feeler would pick up on me not believing in fantasy creatures, and that I use expressions like "I swear to God".

You could spent your time criticizing my type. But instead you pull fluffy jokes out of your arse. Son of a @Wytch.

COME ON FLUFFY, you can do better than that, it's not good enough. Do you even care to criticize my type? Just read the damn title of this thread.

... a fucking EXFP-fi, is this what I fucking have to work with. Fuck me...


----------



## SysterMatic

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> well if _you_ are "real life" then yeah... please, shoot me now!


Actually I thinks he makes way more big fucking wet dreams than us... He just doesn't want to say it loudly...
Don't worry little @apa, you're not alone. C'mon you can cry on my shoulder if you want


----------



## Roman Empire

BlackFandango said:


> Aww, does somebody want their binky?


Grow some balls. Maybe @Neverontime can help you get rid of that chipmunk voice. You're burned... you're fucking burned.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

apa said:


> I knew some fucking feeler would pick up on me not believing in fantasy creatures, and that I use expressions like "I swear to God".
> 
> You could spent your time criticizing my type. But instead you pull fluffy jokes out of your arse. Son of a @_Wytch_.
> 
> *COME ON FLUFFY, you can do better than that, it's not good enough. *Do you even care to criticize my type? Just read the damn title of this thread.
> 
> ... a fucking EXFP-fi, is this what I fucking have to work with. Fuck me...


it's always the apes of the world who self-appoint themselves as the grand jury, isn't it? 
I can't bring myself to criticize your type, cause you have nothing in common with it.


----------



## BlackFandango

apa said:


> Grow some balls. Maybe @Neverontime can help you get rid of that chipmunk voice. You're burned... you're fucking burned.


My vocal range: F#2-G4. Total chipmunk voice. Try again.


----------



## DAHN

BlackFandango said:


> My vocal range: F#2-G4. Total chipmunk voice. Try again.


You're so fucking typical.


----------



## Roman Empire

Inver said:


> Actually I thinks he makes way more big fucking wet dreams than us... He just doesn't want to say it loudly...
> Don't worry little @apa, you're not alone. C'mon you can cry on my shoulder if you want


All of you stop. Just fucking stop. ALL OF YOU. @FluffyTheAnarchist, @Inver, @BlackFandango. You fucking crybabies, come here. 

EXFP-Fi, get a fucking grip, and find your type before talking smack.
ENFP, the only shoulder you are getting from me is a cold shoulder

INFJ come here will ya? It is said INFJ are tireless idealist. Your ideal is to look like a fucking woman, and you keep fucking going and going. Your ideal is to be a dickless man, just like your jokes are dickless. Piss off, will ya?

Okay, so you want to be emotional? Then let's do it the fucking feeler way. Sit down, SIT FUCKING DOWN EVERYONE OF YOU. Let's sit in a circle and holding hands. So we all feel nice and comfortable. Then close your teary eyes and repeat after me:

FUCK ME
FUCK ME
FUCK ME

Now leave me alone. Fuck of outta here... All of you get out, please. Just fuck off! Enough is enough.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

apa said:


> All of you stop. Just fucking stop. ALL OF YOU. @_FluffyTheAnarchist_, @_Inver_, @_BlackFandango_. You fucking crybabies, come here.
> 
> EXFP-Fi, get a fucking grip, and find your type before talking smack.
> ENFP, the only shoulder you are getting from me is a cold shoulder
> 
> INFJ come here will ya? It is said INFJ are tireless idealist. Your ideal is to look like a fucking woman, and you keep fucking going and going. Piss off, will ya?
> 
> Okay, so you want to be emotional? Then let's do it the fucking feeler way. Sit down, SIT FUCKING DOWN EVERYONE OF YOU. Let's sit in a circle and holding hands. So we all feel nice and comfortable. Then close your teary eyes and repeat after me:
> 
> FUCK ME
> FUCK ME
> FUCK ME
> 
> Now leave me alone. Fuck of outta here... All of you get out, please. Just fuck off! Enough is enough.


*wish granted* outta here, cause i am fucking bored.


----------



## BlackFandango

apa said:


> All of you stop. Just fucking stop. ALL OF YOU. @FluffyTheAnarchist, @Inver, @BlackFandango. You fucking crybabies, come here.
> 
> EXFP-Fi, get a fucking grip, and find your type before talking smack.
> ENFP, the only shoulder you are getting from me is a cold shoulder
> 
> INFJ come here will ya? It is said INFJ are tireless idealist. Your ideal is to look like a fucking woman, and you keep fucking going and going. Your ideal is to be a dickless man, just like your jokes are dickless. Piss off, will ya?
> 
> Okay, so you want to be emotional? Then let's do it the fucking feeler way. Sit down, SIT FUCKING DOWN EVERYONE OF YOU. Let's sit in a circle and holding hands. So we all feel nice and comfortable. Then close your teary eyes and repeat after me:
> 
> FUCK ME
> FUCK ME
> FUCK ME
> 
> Now leave me alone. Fuck of outta here... All of you get out, please. Just fuck off! Enough is enough.


You really ought to watch that inferior-Fi of yours.












DAHN said:


> You're so fucking typical.


Baritones are pretty common, yes.


----------



## Roman Empire

BlackFandango said:


> You really ought to watch that inferior-Fi of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baritones are pretty common, yes.


This is too much, I can't fucking take it anymore. Another loser thinking that "thinkers" are not capable of human emotion.. Please fandango no more underdeveloped thinkers in this thread. So stupid it hurts.


----------



## Kynx

apa said:


> Lets end your life right now, so you can sleep forever. Is that not your big fucking wet dream. "No one understands me, I live in a dream world" boohoo.
> 
> Come here you. IF YOU ENJOY DREAMS MORE THAN REAL LIFE, THEN EITHER JUMP OF A BRIDGE WITH @FluffyTheAnarchist, @Neverontime, and @BlackFandango chained to your foot. Don't waste your time, go to heaven, and suck Gods junk. Or fuck out off this thread, because reality is about to hit you in your face.
> 
> CLOSE THE FUCKING DOOR!


Aww, I still love you, even if you are on your period.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Good guy INFP


----------



## BlackFandango

@Neverontime @Occams Chainsaw you bloody Brits!


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Good guy INFP


Clearly an inferior sensing type.

I only love from afar. I wouldn't know about up close and personal loving.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

/r/bigbustproblems


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

How thought provoking!


----------



## Bunny

Well, you're like evil and stuff too. You have black eyes, those are scary and you're an INTJ which makes you a villain =o
You might also have a chainsaw with you.

:runs far, far away:


----------



## banterbrigade

You're stubborn.


----------



## Bunny

Tell me something I'm not :tongue:

ENTPs you're a fun bunch and you have tons of energy. 
I'm not really in the mood to criticise =/


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> Tell me something I'm not :tongue:


Boring.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Boring.


roud:


----------



## sinaasappel

Wytch said:


> roud:


:dry:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@[email protected] said:


> :dry:


----------



## sinaasappel

:frustrating:


----------



## Bunny

@[email protected] said:


> :dry:


----------



## BlackFandango

@[email protected] said:


> :frustrating:


:ninja:

^I look at this emoji and my brain goes, "None shall pass."


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> :ninja:
> 
> ^I look at this emoji and my brain goes, "None shall pass."


It's the "protector" in you, INFJ. Emoji is like a Rorscharch test, and yours is all about Ni paranoia.


----------



## Bunny

:ninja: I see a badass ninja giving everyone the death stare but I also kind of relate it to a Sith from Star Wars. Basically, some kind of cloaked figure who is either hiding or out to do some damage


----------



## fuliajulia

:ninja: I see






... but that might just be because I relate everything back to Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Bunny




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

haha ))

:ninja:

i hear: "crap, had too many beers and fell asleep at the beach"


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

The members participating upon this thread kinda remind me of


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> The members participating upon this thread kinda remind me of


))


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

((((

^Ahaha negativity for Fi!


----------



## Bunny

I don't need drugs to be how I am, scary?

However, since I have spoken about me being a potential drug dealer on this thread already.
I'll go with that one.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@Earthious
^^ :ninja: no reaction detected; INTP gets zero satisfaction


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> It's the "protector" in you, INFJ. Emoji is like a Rorscharch test, and yours is all about Ni paranoia.


Actually it's just my love of Monty Python. "Knights who say Ni," indeed.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Actually it's just my love of Monty Python. "Knights who say Ni," indeed.


course it is!  i completely missed the reference.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Actually it's just my love of Monty Python. "Knights who say Ni," indeed.


XD
Occams actually posted that (almost) same video not long ago on here.
You guys and your twinsies thing.

Love that scene, the Black Knight is great.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> XD
> Occams actually posted that same video not long ago on here.
> You guys and your twinsies thing.
> 
> Love that scene, the Black Knight is great.


haha, not quite. same video, two completely different references though.  

Occams' was when you threatened to beat us all up, right? 

Fandango's is purely visual


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> haha, not quite. same video, two completely different references though.
> 
> Occams' was when you threatened to beat us all up, right?
> 
> Fandango's is purely visual


I edited, yes I know it's not the _exact_ video.

It's the same scene that is all I was implying.

He did, he said I reminded him of the Black Knight.

I understand the difference.


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Occams' was when you threatened to beat us all up, right?


I know @Wytch wouldn't beat me up, she liiikes me.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> I know @_Wytch_ wouldn't beat me up, she liiikes me.


who put a spell on whom, then?


----------



## Bunny

For the right price, I'd beat anyone up XD


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> For the right price, I'd beat anyone up XD


hehe, can't beat me up! i am invincible


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hehe, can't beat me up! i am invincible


Oh, that's what they all say :ninja:


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hehe, can't beat me up! i am invincible


----------



## Bunny

I like you all really, with varying degrees.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> haha, not quite. same video, two completely different references though.
> 
> Occams' was when you threatened to beat us all up, right?
> 
> Fandango's is purely visual


Okay maybe you're alluding that Wytch a fighter & BlackFandango is a voyeur?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Okay maybe you're alluding that Wytch a fighter & BlackFandango is a voyeur?


nah, your thinking is too monumental for a simple beach monument like me.


----------



## Bunny

You look cosy out on that beach though.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> You look cosy out on that beach though.


Makes sense you would like the beach, it's very hot, just like Hell.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

"nah, your thinking is too monumental for a simple beach monument like me."


I highly doubt that's very accurate.
A beach monument? I merely assumed that your avatar was symbolic of you having gotten a bit too stoned at the beach.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Makes sense you would like the beach, it's very hot, just like Hell.


Haha :tongue: well, only at night.
I really cannot risk being out in the sun like that.




stargazing grasshopper said:


> A beach monument? I merely assumed that your avatar was symbolic of you having gotten a bit too stoned at the beach.


Sensors


----------



## BlackFandango

stargazing grasshopper said:


> "nah, your thinking is too monumental for a simple beach monument like me."
> 
> 
> I highly doubt that's very accurate.
> A beach monument? I merely assumed that your avatar was symbolic of you having gotten a bit too stoned at the beach.


I don't know why SJs always try to see symbols in everything. You're like High School English teachers.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> "nah, your thinking is too monumental for a simple beach monument like me."
> 
> 
> I highly doubt that's very accurate.
> A beach monument? I merely assumed that your avatar was symbolic of you having gotten a bit too stoned at the beach.


:shocked: hell's about to freeze over!
we've got an ESTJ going around _assuming_ things! 

@_Wytch_, i'd be worried if i were you...


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_Wytch_, i'd be worried if i were you...


Sounds like she'll need someone to keep her warm.


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> :shocked: hell's about to freeze over!
> we've got an ESTJ going around _assuming_ things!
> 
> @_Wytch_, i'd be worried if i were you...



It depends, how cold are we talking here? lol 
Maybe I should take a Leave of Absence.

It's okay really we have precautions for this kind of event.


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> :ninja:
> 
> ^I look at this emoji and my brain goes, "None shall pass."


:th_Jttesur:
What people make me feel like doing


----------



## Kynx

You guys always slip back into default kiss butt mode whenever you're left alone. I've just trawled through several butt kissing pages and now I'm miserable like all the other infps.


----------



## sinaasappel

Neverontime said:


> You guys always slip back into default kiss butt mode whenever you're left alone. I've just trawled through several butt kissing pages and now I'm miserable like all the other infps.


you're miserable because your buttisnt getting kissed:laughing:


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> You guys always slip back into default kiss butt mode whenever you're left alone. I've just trawled through several butt kissing pages and now I'm miserable like all the other infps.





@[email protected] said:


> you're miserable because your buttisnt getting kissed:laughing:


Poor baby, her butthole needs love.


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Poor baby, her butthole needs love.


Right now I'm listening to how deep is your love:laughing: on mtv


----------



## Kynx

@[email protected] said:


> you're miserable because your buttisnt getting kissed:laughing:


Obviously


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Poor baby, her butthole needs love.


And you've got the lips for it. So come on


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> And you've got the lips for it. So come on


Lips and tongue. Just make sure it's clean.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Clean isn't a word in her vocabulary.


----------



## Bunny




----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Clean isn't a word in her vocabulary.


Not when lips and tongues are involved it isn't, no. :tongue:


----------



## Kynx

Wytch said:


>


At least someone knows what I'm talking about, unlike the frigid intj.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> Not when lips and tongues are involved it isn't, no. :tongue:


----------



## Bunny

Neverontime said:


> At least someone knows what I'm talking about, unlike the frigid intj.


As an ISTP, I am certainly aware


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


>


Just let her be in her own INFP world


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> Just let her be in her own INFP world


NF world as seen by SPs


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> NF world as seen by SPs


It may be an exaggerated POV but overall I would agree :tongue: it's something that I will never truly get.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> It may be an exaggerated POV but overall I would agree :tongue: it's something that I will never truly get.


shaite, now it's stuck in my head!! :angry::laughing:


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> shaite, now it's stuck in my head!! :angry::laughing:


It wasn't in mine until you said that :frustrating:

XD


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> NF world as seen by SPs


If only you knew which one _you_ are, Fluffy.


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


>


You really needed a video for that?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> If only you knew which one _you_ are, Fluffy.


haha, I am both and neither. think of me as the SP ambassador to the NF world. :tongue:
fully relating to both sides, but not quite belonging to either.


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> haha, I am both and neither. think of me as the SP ambassador to the NF world. :tongue:
> fully relating to both sides, but not quite belonging to either.


So you're like the white guy who goes native and becomes totally enlightened, man.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> You really needed a video for that?


uh-oh, not enough buttkissing means Si/Te is in da house!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> So you're like the white guy who goes native and becomes totally enlightened, man.


lol! that's exactly what i giggled at when i saw a half-stoned ESTP, leading a guided meditation in Berkeley, CA    just could not take the guy seriously! he looked so goofy in his "enlightened" mode.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> uh-oh, not enough buttkissing means Si/Te is in da house!


Yeah, you might want to take cover, Fluffy. You're too cute and fluffy for the shit that's gonna go down after this.

:angry:
:kitteh:


----------



## Bunny

@BlackFandango quick I think she needs a guy to hit on her.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> @BlackFandango quick I think she needs a guy to hit on her.


Okay. Hey @Neverontime, do you know what the difference between jelly and jam is?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Also, do you put the milk in the tea before or after the water?


----------



## Kynx

Wytch said:


> @BlackFandango quick I think she needs a guy to hit on her.


Me?
A woman will do just fine too and I do have a thing for stp's. :kitteh:

But then.... @BlackFandango does look good dressed as either gender...


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Okay. Hey @Neverontime, do you know what the difference between jelly and jam is?


No, get your kit off and explain it to me


----------



## with water

Seduces me and then brings nothing but stormy moods into my life afterwards. Thanks, INFPs... -___-


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Also, do you put the milk in the tea before or after the water?


After as any true Brit would know. Tut tut


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> After as any true Brit would know. Tut tut


Good girl. I recently got told 'it tastes better that way anyway' after watching somebody make my tea with milk first at a cafe. Had to ask for it to be taken back  I thought it was hilarious but I wouldn't be surprised if she spat in the second one.


----------



## Kynx

Agni of the Wands said:


> Seduces me and then brings nothing but stormy moods into my life afterwards. Thanks, INFPs... -___-


Sorry about that 

:tongue:


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> No, get your kit off and explain it to me


Jam has fruit chunks. 
* *




Also, I can't 'jelly' my cock in your ass.


----------



## with water

Neverontime said:


> Sorry about that
> 
> :tongue:


If the sex weren't as good as it were, then it would not be a dilemma. :dry:


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Good girl. I recently got told 'it tastes better that way anyway' after watching somebody make my tea with milk first at a cafe. Had to ask for it to be taken back  I thought it was hilarious but I wouldn't be surprised if she spat in the second one.


I'd be surprised if she didn't


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

tastes better that way anyway...


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Jam has fruit chunks.
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I can't 'jelly' my cock in your ass.


True but KY jelly helps the process along


----------



## Kynx

Agni of the Wands said:


> If the sex weren't as good as it were, then it would not be a dilemma. :dry:


I know. It's a infp curse unfortunately :dry:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Yeah, you might want to take cover, Fluffy. You're too cute and fluffy for the shit that's gonna go down after this.
> 
> :angry:
> :kitteh:


cover? r you kidding? more like front row seating


----------



## Kynx

Where did @Wytch go? 
I didn't scare her off did I?
It's ok Wytch, I was only kidding


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Where did @Wytch go?
> I didn't scare her off did I?
> It's ok Wytch, I was only kidding


Do you think she needs a guy to hit on her?

Hey @Wytch, do you have pet insurance?


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Do you think she needs a guy to hit on her?
> 
> Hey @Wytch, do you have pet insurance?


You're like so smooth! roud: 
I can't beat that. Especially since I'd need to turn her... 

:laughing:


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> You're like so smooth! roud:
> I can't beat that. Especially since I'd need to turn her...
> 
> :laughing:


Aw, are my little infp developing some strong judgements based on your tiny whiny valuesystem. Come here and get a little non-judging love buttercup! <3:kitteh:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Apa reveals his real ESTJ personality through his avatar. About time.


----------



## Kynx

apa said:


> Aw, are my little infp developing some strong judgements based on your tiny whiny valuesystem. Come here and get a little non-judging love buttercup! <3:kitteh:


Aww, entp's talking sweet and using terms of endearment with a little girl avatar. How scary is that?


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> Aww, entp's talking sweet and using terms of endearment with a little girl avatar. How scary is that?


Why can we not just be friends, and criticize each others types. It gets a bit personal now, sweetheart :kitteh:


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Aww, entp's talking sweet and using terms of endearment with a little girl avatar. How scary is that?


ENTPs are known for turning over a new leaf, and then smoking it.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

But not before wiping their arses with it.


----------



## Kynx

apa said:


> Why can we not just be friends, and criticize each others types. It gets a bit personal now, sweetheart :kitteh:


:shocked:
You mean we're not friends?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I know her downstairs smells like prey to you, @apa, but remember: Fish are friends not food


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Hmm. That was a little forced.


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I know her downstairs smells like prey to you, @apa, but remember: Fish are friends not food


What smells?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Nemo.

Always had you down as a ginge.


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> :shocked:
> You mean we're not friends?


Oooh @Neverontime I remember the first moment where we met.






INTJ & INFJ: "Oh look at that, an ENTP and an INFP... playing together"

When you're the best of friends
Having so much fun together
You're not even aware, you're such a funny pair
You're the best of friends

Life's a happy game
You could clown around forever
Neither one of you sees, your natural boundaries
Life's one happy game

If only the world wouldn't get in the way
If only people would just let you play
They say you're both being fools
You're breaking all the rules
They can't understand, the magic of your wonderland
Hu-hu-hu

When you're the best of friends
Sharing all that you discover
When that moment has past, will that friendship last?
Who can say? There's a way!
Oh I hope... I hope it never ends
'Cause you're the best of friends
@Neverontime, I love you, and I wish we could be best friends forever, and sit in rocking chairs side by side when we are old and think back on our amazing journey together. We have called each other a bit of everything. But in the end, you will always have a dear place in my heart.
@Neverontime, thank you for being you <3 :blushed:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> nah, if he keeps going with this crap, he'll choke on his own vomit. :laughing:


My plan exaclty. Let's speed up the process and force feed it to him.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> My plan exaclty. Let's speed up the process and force feed it to him.


LOL, i don't know mango, can't do it, feeling a bit sick myself


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> LOL, i don't know mango, can't do it, feeling a bit sick myself


Nooo why  

ENFPs. Never can depend on them for dangerous missions they chicken out. I'd invite @Occams Chainsaw to help me out but he'll say something like


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Nope. Dark brown hair.
> 
> Guess INFPs are wrong sometimes too which is weird. Something must have broken the universe :/ Must've been apa playing nice! Caused a crack in the space-time continuum.


We've obviously broken @apa with our superior wit and banter. roud:
He knows he can never match it.

Soo, am I a ginge or was you wrong?
:happy:


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Soo, am I a ginge or was you wrong?
> :happy:


It's fun knowing the answer. :tongue:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

You just died your hair.

You have no soul.

Ginger people don't have souls.

Therefore, you are ginger.


----------



## TimeWillTell

@apa, my friend you passed the first step of the Jedi academy and now you begin to speak the truth! 

INFPs will know how to be terrible and make you feel like shit, but they also have to cope with it afterwards, so let her destroy herself while only scratching your surface 

I d suggest you give her a little of silence treatment, so that she'll grow bored and finally start to reflect and feel shit for all the suffering she's been consciously trying to inflict to an adorable ENTP


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You just died your hair.
> 
> You have no soul.
> 
> Ginger people don't have souls.
> 
> Therefore, you are ginger.


i'd love to be a soulless ginger )


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i'd love to be a soulless ginger )


So long as the collars and the cuffs match.


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You just died your hair.
> 
> You have no soul.
> 
> Ginger people don't have souls.
> 
> Therefore, you are ginger.


Intjs go to great lengths to not admit they're wrong, don't they? 
wow


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i'd love to be a soulless ginger )


A stupid, fat, ginger, who gets picked on by everybody at school.

Bleh. Bleh. Bleugugugugguguugguguue


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> Intjs go to great lengths to not admit they're wrong, don't they?
> wow


I'm not always wrong.

But when I am I'm not.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> A stupid, fat, ginger, who gets picked on by everybody at school.
> 
> Bleh. Bleh. Bleugugugugguguugguguue


----------



## TimeWillTell

psychedelicmango said:


> Yeah. He sounds like @WikiRevolution on ecstasy.


:laughin: Oh damn me! I shouldn't have shown him... I thought he would just enjoy the vibes not take the lyrics literrally! roud:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

WikiRevolution said:


> :laughin: Oh damn me! I shouldn't have shown him... I thought he would just enjoy the vibes not take the lyrics literrally! roud:


Does that mean you're both Illuminati now? :laughing:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You just died your hair.


 @Neverontime trully sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I'm not always wrong.
> 
> But when I am I'm not.


^^NT logic^^


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

psychedelicmango said:


> @Neverontime trully sorry for your loss.


Look at that. An ENTP on the ball! Well, isn't this a special night?


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> @Neverontime trully sorry for your loss.


It's ok. 
Had a funeral.

:laughing:


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> @Neverontime trully sorry for your loss.


You ever notice that no-one says that about virginity?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

@[email protected] said:


> All of you go do your homework


Thank entp God of laziness I don't have to do homework anymore. I do have work to do but I'd rather do my hair. 
http://i.imgur.com/SJ5pvz9.jpg


@apa that everyday part of an entp's life when people don't know if you're trippin or trippin.


----------



## Roman Empire

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ENTP, your radical ideas kill threads.


All the corners of the world have been explored. Every single stone has been turned. There's nothing new in this world, just repetition. It must be a blessing being as ignorant as you, still having something as basic as your own personality type being "unknown"

I am curious. Do you ever wake up, look at your husband and think to yourself. "Who are this man?" - I have been married to him for 20 years, I see him every day. We kiss each other, cuddle, and say sweet things to each other. Like my personality type, he has been right in front of my face. But yet I don't know this man, he is unknown to me.

I know us perceivers are lazy. But type 9 perceivers take laziness to an entire new level.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> http://i.imgur.com/SJ5pvz9.jpg


Me like!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Me like!




(course you do, you're a 4 hehe)


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> (course you do, you're a 4 hehe)


My dad plays golf–he's a fore!


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Thank entp God of laziness I don't have to do homework anymore. I do have work to do but I'd rather do my hair.
> http://i.imgur.com/SJ5pvz9.jpg


That's your hair?

That's awesome! It looks great.


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> That's your hair?
> 
> That's awesome! It looks great.


INFPs lying and being nice, because it is a part of their valuesystem. Come on honey. Her red hair is sloppy, just like the lack of discipline ENTPs got.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> My dad plays golf–he's a fore!


You wouldn't troll a wee cute lass such as myself now would you :kitteh:



Neverontime said:


> That's your hair?
> 
> That's awesome! It looks great.


Thanks  It's destined to _die_ in a couple of weeks like a butterfly, the poor thing, so I'm showing it off while I still can. :laughing:
@apa dear honey, sloppier than your 'trolling'? Nuh uh.


----------



## BlackFandango

apa said:


> INFPs lying and being nice, because it is a part of their valuesystem. Come on honey. Her red hair is sloppy, just like the lack of discipline ENTPs got.


Shut up, Meg.


----------



## Roman Empire

BlackFandango said:


> Shut up, Meg.


INFJ the so called protectors. Want to save the entire planet. But mango already said it. The color is dying in a few weeks, together with your David Bowie obsession.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Wow, Mango, you need proper orange check my hat ^^


----------



## Roman Empire

psychedelicmango said:


> You wouldn't troll a wee cute lass such as myself now would you :kitteh:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  It's destined to _die_ in a couple of weeks like a butterfly, the poor thing, so I'm showing it off while I still can. :laughing:
> @apa dear honey, sloppier than your 'trolling'? Nuh uh.


At least I got trolling. You are so scattered and sloppy you can't even finish a sentence of trolling. Before you jump on to the next half arsed thing, that you don't finish too. When you have sex with @BlackFandango you don't even finish him off.


----------



## BlackFandango

apa said:


> When you have sex with @BlackFandango you don't even finish him off.


Ladies first, hair-triggered one.

I'd tell you to pick on someone your own size, but @psychedelicmango is an Amazon; I'm sure she could take you.


----------



## Roman Empire

BlackFandango said:


> Ladies first, hair-triggered one.
> 
> I'd tell you to pick on someone your own size, but @psychedelicmango is an Amazon; I'm sure she could take you.


Typical INFJs becoming like hitler, talking about race, color and sizes. There's only one reich, I mean right to the INFJ. Apparently my size is not qualified to criticize entps. 

Why is it that I can imagine you having brunch with @Neverontime, @psychedelicmango, @Wytch and @Occams Chainsaw, while you welcome them with "Meine Kameraden, wohlen wir den Totalenkrieg Haben?" - While all your small artificial internetbuddies yell "YAAAAAAAAAAA"

But luckily for us you have nothing in common with Hitler @BlackFandango. Other than being a failed 4w5 artist... wait... what?!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

WikiRevolution said:


> Wow, Mango, you need proper orange check my hat ^^


I need your hat? :crying:

Orange looks absolute shit on me.



apa said:


> At least I got trolling. You are so scattered and sloppy you can't even finish a sentence of trolling. Before you jump on to the next half arsed thing, that you don't finish too. When you have sex with @_BlackFandango_ you don't even finish him off.


Projecting much? Isn't that what you do with your girl toys? 

The Female Orgasm Explained: Men's Health.com

There you go. You're welcome ^^




In all honesty though, I wouldn't finish @BlackFandango off for hours..and hours...(and hours..)


----------



## TimeWillTell

therandomsciencegirl said:


>


Hey, here is your compliment INFJ :dry:

*OMFG, #1 on my "made my day" list.* </3


----------



## Kynx

apa said:


> INFPs lying and being nice, because it is a part of their valuesystem. Come on honey. Her red hair is sloppy, just like the lack of discipline ENTPs got.


Nope. I don't lie about these things unless I'm put on the spot. I don't say nice things for the sake of saying something. I put feelings above honesty, but I don't put flattery above honesty. You know nothing about infps. 

You're a thinker now? I hope you're being supervised.


----------



## Roman Empire

psychedelicmango said:


> I need your hat? :crying:
> 
> Orange looks absolute shit on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Projecting much? Isn't that what you do with your girl toys?
> 
> The Female Orgasm Explained: Men's Health.com
> 
> There you go. You're welcome ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty though, I wouldn't finish @BlackFandango off for hours..and hours...(and hours..)


Yea maybe I was too quick. Just like the load @BlackFandango is going to shoot.


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> Nope. I don't lie about these things unless I'm put on the spot. I don't say nice things for the sake of saying something. I put feelings above honesty, but I don't put flattery above honesty. You know nothing about infps.
> 
> You're a thinker now? I hope you're being supervised.


What's worth knowing about infps? I also don't know much about rat-feces. But is it really worth knowing a lot about. I question it.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> In all honesty though, I wouldn't finish <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=84210" target="_blank">BlackFandango</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> off for hours..and hours...(and hours..)


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> @Neverontime's legs considered, she's practically a real-life deedee:


If you mean how long her legs are, mine aren't that long, it's just the camera angle. I'm like 5'7.


----------



## Slagasauras

apa said:


> This actually made me laugh. You're so innocent, and I am not even sure if you know where that mango juice comes from or not


I very much do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> If you mean how long her legs are, mine aren't that long, it's just the camera angle. I'm like 5'7.


Can you not take a picture with the right angle between your legs, so we judge ourselves if they short or not ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)?


----------



## BlackFandango

apa said:


> Can you not take a picture with the right angle between your legs, so we judge ourselves if they short or not ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)?


Dude, even _I_ found that creepy!


----------



## Roman Empire

BlackFandango said:


> Dude, even _I_ found that creepy!


----------



## Slagasauras

apa said:


>


Apa youre just weird omg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kynx

apa said:


> Can you not take a picture with the right angle between your legs, so we judge ourselves if they short or not ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)?


Lol, my inside leg measurement is 31.5"


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> Lol, my inside leg measurement is 31.5"


You're capable of 31.5 centimeters


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> If you mean how long her legs are, mine aren't that long, it's just the camera angle. I'm like 5'7.



That's not short. But its irrelevant anyway. You can be tall or short and have either short or long legs. Depends on whether you've got a short torso/long legs or long torso/short legs body type.


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> That's not short. But its irrelevant anyway. You can be tall or short and have either short or long legs. Depends on whether you've got a short torso/long legs or long torso/short legs body type.


You'll see what I mean.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> That's not short. But its irrelevant anyway. You can be tall or short and have either short or long legs. Depends on whether you've got a short torso/long legs or long torso/short legs body type.


Yeah, both my dad and brother-in-law are taller than me, but I've got longer legs.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

apa said:


> All the corners of the world have been explored. Every single stone has been turned. There's nothing new in this world, just repetition. It must be a blessing being as ignorant as you, still having something as basic as your own personality type being "unknown"
> 
> I am curious. Do you ever wake up, look at your husband and think to yourself. "Who are this man?" - I have been married to him for 20 years, I see him every day. We kiss each other, cuddle, and say sweet things to each other. Like my personality type, he has been right in front of my face. But yet I don't know this man, he is unknown to me.
> 
> I know us perceivers are lazy. But type 9 perceivers take laziness to an entire new level.


All the corners of the world have been explored. Every single stone has been turned. There's nothing new in this world, just repetition. It must be a curse to be an ENTP, 7 -- seeking novelty in non-stop day-to-day drudgery where none exists... acting in manic and creepy ways only to earn 2 seconds of iffy recognition, being treated as a tiresome mosquito and dismissed by every. single. soul? and who can blame them? let's face it, your ideas are trite, cause there is nothing new in this world, right? 

Come to your senses, ENTP 7, complacency is the only reasonable choice, ENTP 7, it's the _wise_ way to be... so do the right thing, ENTP 7, find a patient, charitable 9, feed her cookies and learn from the master.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

There's plenty of the ocean to explore yet. We've got a long way to go before we've canvassed every seabed.

The problem with Ne is it only canvasses the surface. You forget how rich the depths are.


----------



## Roman Empire

Occams Chainsaw said:


> There's plenty of the ocean to explore yet. We've got a long way to go before we've canvassed every seabed.
> 
> The problem with Ne is it only canvasses the surface. You forget how rich the depths are.


You're right. The only thing I am going in depth with is @Neverontime, but well lets admit it. She's not very deep either, on more levels than 1.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

You tell your friends you're going to explore the depths of the vast ocean but all I see is boy with a snorkel.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> (course you do, you're a 4 hehe)


always wanted to be a redhead!  so much fun!!! 
can't pull it off though, skin is too olive.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

apa said:


> INFPs lying and being nice, because it is a part of their valuesystem. Come on honey. Her red hair is sloppy, just like the lack of discipline ENTPs got.


NO HAIR is neat and clean, perfect for ENTP hygiene... why feed blood-sucking parasites, right? unless you are a socialist of course...


----------



## Roman Empire

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> NO HAIR is neat and clean, perfect for ENTP hygiene... why feed blood-sucking parasites, right? unless you are a socialist of course...


----------



## fuliajulia

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> NO HAIR is neat and clean, perfect for ENTP hygiene... why feed blood-sucking parasites, right? unless you are a socialist of course...


Did someone say my name? :wink:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

apa said:


> Typical INFJs becoming like hitler, talking about race, color and sizes. There's only one reich, I mean right to the INFJ. Apparently my size is not qualified to criticize entps.
> 
> Why is it that I can imagine you having brunch with @_Neverontime_, @_psychedelicmango_, @_Wytch_ and @_Occams Chainsaw_, while you welcome them with "Meine Kameraden, wohlen wir den Totalenkrieg Haben?" - While all your small artificial internetbuddies yell "YAAAAAAAAAAA"
> 
> But luckily for us you have nothing in common with Hitler @_BlackFandango_. Other than being a failed 4w5 artist... wait... what?!


yeah... while poor Einstein is (t)rolling in his grave! :laughing:


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> 5 guests turned to 7. I need to study the correlation of lurkers/topic discussed.
> 
> Anyways.
> 
> I bet he liked occum and precum just as much. I'd dare him to change his username to either, but he wouldn't, he's a boring INTJ afterall
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Occams Chainsaw


He loves precum 

:laughing:


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> INFPs have imaginary friends.


Intjs have inflatable girlfriends


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> Intjs have inflatable girlfriends


And yet you still manage to be lazier than them!


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> And yet you still manage to be lazier than them!


True, but they queef more than I do


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> True, but they queef more than I do


I kinda li--

Uh, nothing.


----------



## Monteskiusz

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I kinda--
> 
> Uh, nothing.


You won't be understand cause you are too INTJ for this world.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Sad Wanderer said:


> You won't be understand cause you are too INTJ for this world.


"You won't be understand..."

Fascinating. And we're supposed to look to you for leadership, you say?


----------



## Monteskiusz

Occams Chainsaw said:


> "You won't be understand..."
> 
> Fascinating. And we're supposed to look to you for leadership, you say?


Ha! Your genes could be loathed even by an ESFP!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

How's the Illuminati coming along?


----------



## Kynx

Sad Wanderer said:


> You won't be understand cause you are too INTJ for this world.


Entjs punish unauthorised queefing


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Pah! The Illuminati is clearly an INTJ inception. The ENTJs are just the puppets we use as fronts - the face of every company, sure, but certainly not the brains behind it.

Clearly the INFP doesn't have the mental faculties to realize this yet. Too busy worrying about what brand of pony they are. Have you taken an online test for it?


----------



## Monteskiusz

Neverontime said:


> Entjs punish unauthorised queefing


You are just jelaous of Ni that's it.


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Pah! The Illuminati is clearly an INTJ inception. The ENTJs are just the puppets we use as fronts - the face of every company, sure, but certainly not the brains behind it.
> 
> Clearly the INFP doesn't have the mental faculties to realize this yet. Too busy worrying about what brand of pony they are. Have you taken an online test for it?


I have the mental faculties to realise that ponies are breeds not brands 

:laughing:


----------



## BlackFandango

Sad Wanderer said:


> You are just jelaous of Ni that's it.


I've got better Ni than yours, and people actually enjoy being around me.


----------



## Kynx

Sad Wanderer said:


> You are just jelaous of Ni that's it.


You sold your grandmother


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> I have the mental faculties to realise that ponies are breeds not brands
> 
> :laughing:












I'ma wait until the poker is red hot, then you'll know all about it.


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I'ma wait until the poker is red hot, then you'll know all about it.


Intjs gonna poke me with his hot poker

:tongue:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> Intjs gonna poke me with his hot poker
> 
> :tongue:


And once I do, everybody will know who you belong to


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

You're not allowed to access the Large Hadron Collider.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Is that tiny little particle in there yours? lol. Like throwing a hotdog down a hallway.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Deep fried pita? WOAH. What. I never heard of anything like that. We bake them and rub some olive oil on them afterwards. Deep fried? _Deep fried... Deep fried...
> 
> _@BlackFandango Jesus is everywhere you Satan's spawn!


Yeah... especially in the deep south, everything is deep fried... I think even pickled cucumbers. @Vinniebob am I right?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I'll hand it to you guys, the deep fried mars bar is actually enjoyable!


* *




It's disgusting. You're animals.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You Greeks and your fucking olive oil. I saw some guy pouring some onto a spoon and eating it in mouthfuls last week. Weirdos.


Yeah, cos we have actual, real olive oil, not that shit you buy over there 

Plus it's yummy.

Plus that guy was an alcoholic. Olive oi protects the liver when you drink. Or something. 

Beer anyone?


* *


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I'll hand it to you guys, the deep fried mars bar is actually enjoyable!
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's disgusting. You're animals.


Don't know about that, but Japanese cuisine you say? Ever tried deep-fried green tea ice cream? Now that's actually good.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Don'the know about that, but Japanese cuisine you say? Ever tried deep-fried green tea ice cream? Now that's actually good.


Not tried it deep fried but I love green tea ice cream. And salted chocolate.  nomnom

Where did you stay in Japan? Kyoto?


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> @BlackFandango Jesus is everywhere you Satan's spawn!


"Mr. Plinkett, that's not Jesus!"
"Of course it's Jesus! Jesus can look like anybody, because he lives in your heart."


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Yeah... especially in the deep south, everything is deep fried... I think even pickled cucumbers. @_Vinniebob_ am I right?


Pickled cuccumber are yummy!! We pickle everything here. Except for eggs. How do those taste Chainsaw?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

psychedelicmango said:


> Pickled cuccumber are yummy!! We pickle everything here. Except for eggs. How do those taste Chainsaw?


Pickled onion is a British fridge staple!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Not tried it deep fried but I love green tea ice cream. And salted chocolate.  nomnom
> 
> Where did you stay in Japan? Kyoto?


Kyoto was my favorite. Tokyo was OK.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@psychedelicmango 
The Germans pickle eggs.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Pickled onion is a British fridge staple!


The Germans pickle eggs.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Kyoto was my favorite. Tokyo was OK.


After I get my license, I want to spend a year or so doing expedition medicine (basically going on tours with people and providing a little first aid in most instances) in SE Asia, since it's the only way I can feasibly practice there with the language barrier (English tourists). I'm hoping Fuji is going to be on that list. It's outstanding.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Hey baby want to come over for dinner tonight?

Sure, what's on the menu?

Beans, sausage and pickled onions.

:ninja:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> After I get my license, I want to spend a year or so doing expedition medicine (basically going on tours with people and providing a little first aid in most instances) in SE Asia, since it's the only way I can feasibly practice there with the language barrier (English tourists). I'm hoping Fuji is going to be on that list. It's outstanding.


Sounds like a cool plan.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

psychedelicmango said:


> Hey baby want to come over for dinner tonight?
> 
> Sure, what's on the menu?
> 
> Beans, sausage and pickled onions.
> 
> :ninja:


"Bring a spoon. I've got 10 litres of olive oil!! DDDDD"


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Hey baby want to come over for dinner tonight?
> 
> Sure, what's on the menu?
> 
> Beans, sausage and pickled onions.
> 
> :ninja:


Could be worse like intestines or sweetbreads or something.


----------



## BlackFandango

I'm seriously craving Mexican food now. Random.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> "Bring a spoon. I've got 10 litres of olive oil!! DDDDD"


Hey, Venetians make a pizza with potato on top and pour olive oil over it... and you think Americans are bad.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> "Bring a spoon. I've got 10 litres of olive oil!! DDDDD"


I know a guy who killed himself by eating 10 kilos or so of honey. Doctors said his pancreas kind of "exploded" lol. What an inventive bastard.



FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Could be worse like intestines or sweetbreads or something.


Indeed. Could be worse.


* *


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> After I get my license, I want to spend a year or so doing expedition medicine (basically going on tours with people and providing a little first aid in most instances) in SE Asia, since it's the only way I can feasibly practice there with the language barrier (English tourists). I'm hoping Fuji is going to be on that list. It's outstanding.








Couldn't resist. 
@BlackFandango for real. Even though I eat spicy food eveyday. I like my sausages hot ;P


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Lol. Laugh all you want, I bet your favourite childhood game was the doctor too.


It was dungeons and dragons actually 

:laughing:

That way, when we stripped off, we could do it under the invisibility cloak. roud:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> I did ask them but they were too traumatized to talk about it.
> 
> :laughing:



LOL! you said it was your brother!!!! and I believed you. :laughing::crying:

i was a total tomboy growing up, never liked dolls...my ESFJ grandma played with my Barbie (i never asked for the Barbie) :laughing: 
i liked mechanical "stuffed animals" like little fluffy doggies that moved and wagged their tails.... i hugged them, watched them, then took them all apart, but couldn't put them back together :sad: (cause not an ISTP), so in my case it wasn't playing doctor so much as playing a pathologist, lol


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> LOL! you said it was your brother!!!! and I believed you. :laughing::crying:
> 
> i was a total tomboy growing up, never liked dolls...my ESFJ grandma played with my Barbie (i never asked for the Barbie) :laughing:
> i liked mechanical "stuffed animals" like little fluffy doggies that moved and wagged their tails.... i hugged them, watched them, then took them all apart, but couldn't put them back together :sad: (cause not an ISTP), so in my case it wasn't playing doctor so much as playing a pathologist, lol



I was equally girly and a tomboy. I argued with my mom because I wanted to wear my new pretty green dress, then I'd go and make mudcakes and ruin the dress and not give a shit lol. My favourite toys were always sets. Gardening sets, chem sets, greenhouse sets, frangrance making sets, all kinds of sets. Also the ones I could prank people with, plastic snakes and spiders were my favourites, itching powder ect.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> LMAO. Bunny plushie. *Hole is the back. Why.*
> 
> I feel the need to defend the guys though; we're just as bad. Ask my Barbie and Ken dolls


Cause it's a BADASS Labbit? 


* *



















and cause it was designed by a guy? :tongue: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Kozik
it's a series too... there's a Smorkin' Labbit, a happy Labbit, and lots of other Labbits doing inappropriate things.  many of them do have a special relationship with their butt.

here are some fun ones 
http://blog.frankkozik.net/tagged/labbit#.VgUxiLxViko


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> I was equally girly and a tomboy. I argued with my mom because I wanted to wear my new pretty green dress, then I'd go and make mudcakes and ruin the dress and not give a shit lol. My favourite toys were always sets. Gardening sets, chem sets, greenhouse sets, frangrance making sets, all kinds of sets. Also the ones I could prank people with, plastic snakes and spiders were my favourites, itching powder ect.



itching powder!! such a little troll! :laughing:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

@FluffyTheAnarchist









I like this one XD


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> LOL! you said it was your brother!!!! and I believed you. :laughing::crying:
> 
> i was a total tomboy growing up, never liked dolls...my ESFJ grandma played with my Barbie (i never asked for the Barbie) :laughing:
> i liked mechanical "stuffed animals" like little fluffy doggies that moved and wagged their tails.... i hugged them, watched them, then took them all apart, but couldn't put them back together :sad: (cause not an ISTP), so in my case it wasn't playing doctor so much as playing a pathologist, lol


I was pretty balanced in terms of gender roles as a kid, I never saw much difference between girls and boys, and I was friends with both growing up. I was the kind of kid who played both with Barbies and GI Joes. My older sisters did like to practice putting makeup on me, or putting me in dresses. :tongue: Mostly though, I loved being creative as a kid: making little movies with the VHS camera (I remember being fascinated by what I'd later learn were jump cuts, and the camera's ability to go from one place to another instantly), or I'd make radio shows with my little tape recorder, draw pictures, write stories, make costumes out of normal clothes (much to my parents' chagrin when I got scissor-happy), have my toys interact, or play pretend with the other kids. I also loved to learn–though I hated school–I'd lookup random crap on the internet, or read the dictionary for words I didn't know. Maybe part of it was growing up disabled and not being able to keep up physically with the other children that I found so much solace inside my own head.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> @_FluffyTheAnarchist_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one XD


stewing ear!:laughing:

what's up with the location of the Boston butt??


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

What cut do I ask for if I want the tail?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> I was pretty balanced in terms of gender roles as a kid, I never saw much difference between girls and boys, and I was friends with both growing up. I was the kind of kid who played both with Barbies and GI Joes. My older sisters did like to practice putting makeup on me, or putting me in dresses. :tongue: Mostly though, I loved being creative as a kid: making little movies with the VHS camera (I remember being fascinated by what I'd later learn were jump cuts, and the camera's ability to go from one place to another instantly), or I'd make radio shows with my little tape recorder, draw pictures, write stories, make costumes out of normal clothes (much to my parents' chagrin when I got scissor-happy), have my toys interact, or play pretend with the other kids. I also loved to learn–though I hated school–I'd lookup random crap on the internet, or read the dictionary for words I didn't know. Maybe part of it was growing up disabled and not being able to keep up physically with the other children that I found so much solace inside my own head.


do you still like to make movies?  filmmaking sounds like a perfect outlet.


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> do you still like to make movies?  filmmaking sounds like a perfect outlet.


I do, but it's a lot harder as an adult. Filmmaking requires the co-operation of a lot other people, and who has time? It's funny how the raw use of our imaginations is so much easier as children, cast aside in an adult world obsessed with mere productivity.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> What cut do I ask for if I want the tail?


here's a Labbit you and @_Neverontime_ might enjoy :laughing:


* *






The "Bondage Labbit" -- "report for punishment!"


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> What cut do I ask for if I want the tail?



* *















What I can I get you sir? We have some excellent fresh rabbit taint today 




BlackFandango said:


> I was pretty balanced in terms of gender roles as a kid, I never saw much difference between girls and boys, and I was friends with both growing up. I was the kind of kid who played both with Barbies and GI Joes. My older sisters did like to practice putting makeup on me, or putting me in dresses. :tongue: Mostly though, I loved being creative as a kid: making little movies with the VHS camera (I remember being fascinated by what I'd later learn were jump cuts, and the camera's ability to go from one place to another instantly), or I'd make radio shows with my little tape recorder, draw pictures, write stories, make costumes out of normal clothes (much to my parents' chagrin when I got scissor-happy), have my toys interact, or play pretend with the other kids. I also loved to learn–though I hated school–I'd lookup random crap on the internet, or read the dictionary for words I didn't know. Maybe part of it was growing up disabled and not being able to keep up physically with the other children that I found so much solace inside my own head.


I loved to play pretend I was in a movie. I'd put on music too and pretend it was the soundtrack :laughing: 
Also, comletely incidentally, I always liked to play the villain.
We should totally make a movie some day :kitteh:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

_Niblets_.... seriously? lol


----------



## The_Wanderer

...aAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

^ :laughing::laughing:



* *














This was my #1 toy for a long time. So nostalgic. It's one of those plushes with a recorder and player in it, which I naturally used to spy people :kitteh:










Anyone remembers the penguins?











Those sticky things too. W had hunderds of those stuck in the school ceilings


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

The_Wanderer said:


> ...aAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

The_Wanderer said:


> ...aAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> ^ :laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my #1 toy for a long time. So nostalgic. It's one of those plushes with a recorder and player in it, which I naturally used to spy people :kitteh:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remembers the penguins?


:laughing:


* *


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> :laughing:
> 
> 
> * *


I posted somebody a link to that just a few hours ago. 

Communicating in video clips is so much easier. I don't even have to say anything.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I posted somebody a link to that just a few hours ago.
> 
> Communicating in video clips is so much easier. I don't even have to say anything.


you did? in what context?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> you did? in what context?


In the "I'm going to flash my pussy to you, knowing full well that you're not going to get it" context.

* *


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> LOL! you said it was your brother!!!! and I believed you. :laughing::crying:


Damn. You figured me out. 



> i was a total tomboy growing up, never liked dolls...my ESFJ grandma played with my Barbie (i never asked for the Barbie) :laughing:
> i liked mechanical "stuffed animals" like little fluffy doggies that moved and wagged their tails.... i hugged them, watched them, then took them all apart, but couldn't put them back together :sad: (cause not an ISTP), so in my case it wasn't playing doctor so much as playing a pathologist, lol


I was a tomboy too. I even looked like a boy for about 2 years.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> In the "I'm going to flash my pussy to you, knowing full well that you're not going to get it" context.


Don't let that stop you tho *insert smirking emoji*


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> I was equally girly and a tomboy. I argued with my mom because I wanted to wear my new pretty green dress, then I'd go and make mudcakes and ruin the dress and not give a shit lol. My favourite toys were always sets. Gardening sets, chem sets, greenhouse sets, frangrance making sets, all kinds of sets. Also the ones I could prank people with, plastic snakes and spiders were my favourites, itching powder ect.





Occams Chainsaw said:


> What cut do I ask for if I want the tail?


I used to prank kids with a rabbits tail. 

I would pass it to them and they'd be like "Oh, its so soft. What is it?"

:kitteh:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> I used to prank kids with a rabbits tail.
> 
> I would pass it to them and they'd be like "Oh, its so soft. What is it?"
> 
> :kitteh:


So the INFP idea of a prank is giving people something soft to stroke? In that case, prank me harder.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

_I was such a badass little tomboy. I pranked people by giving them rabbit tails to touch. 

_:laughing:

@Neverontime I'm trully sorry (...) but the badass facade youn have diligently cultivated on this thread just collapsed in front of our very eyes.


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> So the INFP idea of a prank is giving people something soft to stroke? In that case, prank me harder.


No, you don't get it. I'd choose real girly-girls and then there would be screaming and stuff.... 
Listen you had to be there


----------



## mangodelic psycho

No saving it now. Sorry.

:tongue:


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> _I was such a badass little tomboy. I pranked people by giving them rabbit tails to touch.
> 
> _:laughing:
> 
> @Neverontime I'm trully sorry (...) but the badass facade youn have diligently cultivated on this thread just collapsed in front of our very eyes.


Next thing you know we'll be finding out that @Occams Chainsaw is actually Belgian!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> _I was such a badass little tomboy. I pranked people by giving them rabbit tails to touch.
> 
> _:laughing:


an INTJ woman I know, a university researcher in biology, did a lot of experiments on rats... so one day, a fellow colleague walks in and sees her at her desk, surrounded by piles of little rat fingers... he is disgusted, he asks "what's with all the creepy little rat fingers??", to which she replies dryly, in a perfectly steely INTJ tone of voice: "witchcraft 101." :laughing:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> No, you don't get it. I'd choose real girly-girls and then there would be screaming and stuff....
> Listen you had to be there


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

She's not talking to us now.

:tongue:


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> She's not talking to us now.
> 
> :tongue:


It's okay @Neverontime, we still love you. 
* *




Even if you _are_ a total pussy. I mean pranking people with rabbit tails? That's fucking weaksauce!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Careful. She might tickle attack you if you keep this up.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Careful. She might tickle attack you if you keep this up.


I'll have to challenge her to a pillow-fight.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> I'll have to challenge her to a pillow-fight.


You'd challenge a brit to a pillow fight? Very well. The duel is your right.

I can lend you a night gown and a candlestick, so you can observe the proper tradition.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You'd challenge a brit to a pillow fight? Very well. The duel is your right.
> 
> I can lend you a night gown and a candlestick, so you can observe the proper tradition.


Or we could do it in the nude, like the Greeks. 
* *




Yeah I'm totally picturing @Neverontime and @psychedelicmango in a naked pillow-fight right now.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@Neverontime, you may not be as full of it as you lead us to believe, but we all still want to bite you


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> Or we could do it in the nude, like the Greeks.
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm totally picturing @Neverontime and @psychedelicmango in a naked pillow-fight right now.


In a paddling pool filled with olive oil.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yes, as she repeatedly told you @_psychedelicmango_ has been a bad bad girl :laughing:


Have I?

Well then. Chainsaw?










:crying:


I'd sext Fandango but he says it's an inappropriate thing to do before marriage.


I'll guess I'll have to invite myself to Neverontime's place for a tub of caramel ice cream and pride and prejudice.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> It's lucky for you all that I took anger management when I did because I know Jui jitsu. :crying:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yes, as she repeatedly told you @psychedelicmango has been a bad bad girl :laughing:


The truth is, I have a way higher score on snapchat than I like to admit


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> I'll guess I'll have to invite myself to Neverontime's place for a tub of caramel ice cream and pride and prejudice.


I ate all my ice cream with my real friends 

:tongue:


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


>


Whats that gonna do? Make my wee smell funny?


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> I'd sext Fandango but he says it's an inappropriate thing to do before marriage.
> 
> 
> I'll guess I'll have to invite myself to Neverontime's place for a tub of caramel ice cream and pride and prejudice.


Once again you confuse us with ISFJs (though, to be fair, a lot of ISFJs mistype as INFJs).

Funnily enough, here's an actual post I wrote on my Facebook today:



> I'm pretty sure the reason why tradition dictates that women should wait until they're married to have sex is because a man won't marry them once "he's got what he wanted" out them, and that no-one will want them after they're "all used up." So what it's saying is that women have no other value beyond the use of their sexuality by men, and that those whom have had more than one sexual partner are tarnished and have surrendered that value.


So go for it!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Whats that gonna do? Make my wee smell funny?


no, that's you jiu jitssuing while watching your language.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> I ate all my ice cream with my real friends
> 
> :tongue:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


>


don't cry, puppy, she's lactose intolerant.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> no, that's you jiu jitssuing while watching your language.


I don't watch my language, I'm badass roud:


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


>


Aww, just kidding. I have a huge tub for you and I in the freezer. 

:tongue:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> I don't watch my language, I'm badass roud:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Once again you confuse us with ISFJs (though, to be fair, a lot of ISFJs mistype as INFJs).
> 
> Funnily enough, here's an actual post I wrote on my Facebook today:
> 
> 
> 
> So go for it!


That was a fail, I knew it as I was typing it haha. Nvm. 

I don't wanna sext you you're not just a sex object to me :blushed:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> Aww, just kidding. I have a huge tub for you and I in the freezer.
> 
> :tongue:



))










And that is how you successfuly manipulate NFs. Watch and learn losers.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> That was a fail, I knew it as I was typing it haha. Nvm.
> 
> I don't wanna sext you you're not just a sex object to me :blushed:


As long as I'm not _just_ a sex object, then it's okay.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


>


That's why I sat on @BlackFandango's face.


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> That's why I sat on @BlackFandango's face.


Happy to be so helpful.


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Happy to be so helpful.


Thank goodness you were here 

:laughing:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> ))
> 
> And that is how you successfuly manipulate NFs. Watch and learn losers.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> As long as I'm not _just_ a sex object, then it's okay.















Heh, I was joking, @Neverontime is best pony, I'd totally be crushed if she excluded me.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Mango is the yummiest admittedly.


Wanna make a mango creampie with me?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Wanna make a mango creampie with me?


Yesss! 










Yumm. Look at those juices dripping down the sides.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Yesss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumm. Look at those juices dripping down the sides.


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Yesss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumm. Look at those juices dripping down the sides.


I want that much more than I should


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> I want that much more than I should


That's what they all say. :laughing:


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> That's what they all say. :laughing:


Toni Morrison thinks cliches endure because they speak truth. I agree with her in this case.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I'll be in my bunk.


Keep those hands over the covers where we can see them.



BlackFandango said:


> Toni Morrison thinks cliches endure because they speak truth. I agree with her in this case.


I agree with Toni Morrison. Mango also thinks 'shoulds' are for pushies ^^


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> That's what they all say. :laughing:


It doesn't mean anything if I just lick it, right?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> It doesn't mean anything if I just lick it, right?


Not for me anyways XP


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Not for me anyways XP


That's sorted then. 
Looks like @BlackFandango & @Occams Chainsaw have disappeared for 'private time'. 

Oh well. More for me!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> That's sorted then.
> Looks like @_BlackFandango_ & @_Occams Chainsaw_ have disappeared _*together*_ for 'private time'.
> 
> Oh well. More for me!


There you go


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Too bad they're introverts and won't let us in on the fun. Or, you know, just to watch the fun. 

6 guests, shoo.


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> There you go


That's Ni doms for you. They're not deterred by small objective sensory details.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Too bad they're introverts and won't let us in on the fun. Or, you know, just to watch the fun.
> 
> 6 guests, shoo.


Not much fun, he stormed off insisting he was "straight."


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Hey guys, we're back.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

^


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Not much fun, he stormed off insisting he was "straight."












Now who'll be the bruger to you buns?


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Now who'll be the bruger to you buns?


With a Mango in the middle there's some leeway.


----------



## Bunny

You guys and your threesomes.


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


> There's a scary thunderstorm going on :crying:
> Who will protect me? :blushed:


I can protect you  
ISTPs make great body-guards.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Vinniebob said:


> how can i criticize a unknown type?


You type based on 'vibe' then criticize the vibe.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Wytch said:


> I can protect you
> ISTPs make great body-guards.


The mental image is priceless haha.
You'll be like one of Gaddafi's virgin bodyguards. I'll even get you a military outfit.


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


> The mental image is priceless haha.
> You'll be like one of Gaddafi's virgin bodyguards. I'll even get you a military outfit.


XD why thank you, I do look good in a beret.
I'll make sure to always look badass and posh.


----------



## VinnieBob

psychedelicmango said:


> You type based on 'vibe' then criticize the vibe.


 @Fluffy the anarchist

but, but i can't criticize da flaffmeister 
this is a X-ray of her innerds 
:happybirthday::lovekitty::ghost2::hampster::fall::sleepytime::dog::carrot:ctopus::sighlol::coldneko::spam:enguin:enguin:enguin:ercsmile1::jupiter::jumpingout::brocoli::hellokitty:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Vinniebob said:


> @_Fluffy_ the anarchist
> 
> but, but i can't criticize da flaffmeister
> this is a X-ray of her innerds
> :happybirthday::lovekitty::ghost2::hampster::fall::sleepytime::dog::carrot:ctopus::sighlol::coldneko::spam:enguin:enguin:enguin:ercsmile1::jupiter::jumpingout::brocoli::hellokitty:


C'mon, INTJ, you know better, don't let your inferior Se fail you, again.


----------



## VinnieBob

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> C'mon, INTJ, you know better, don't let your inferior Se fail you, again.


I'M part mexican it's not Se it's Si
me fodder was mexican and me mudder wuz a sheepie


----------



## SysterMatic

This thread is always the best thread when you've nothing to do and you want to laugh a bit


----------



## mangodelic psycho

^ Oh look, an ENFP giving a back handed compliment, must've rained in hell today. 



Vinniebob said:


> it's not Se it's Si


Mierda. You beat me to it. This must be the first and last time an INTJ beats me. :dry:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Vinniebob said:


> I'M part mexican it's not Se it's Si
> me fodder was mexican and me mudder wuz a sheepie


:angry::laughing:

Ni-doms... perpetually high, and mighty.


----------



## SysterMatic

psychedelicmango said:


> ^ Oh look, an ENFP giving a back handed compliment, must've rained in hell today.
> 
> 
> 
> Mierda. You beat me to it. This must be the first and last time an INTJ beats me. :dry:


So I had to search what back handed mean, but I was honest! I like your little group of crazzy people


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> ^ Oh look, an ENFP giving a back handed compliment, must've rained in hell today.
> 
> 
> 
> Mierda. You beat me to it. This must be the first and last time an INTJ beats me. :dry:


hehe... "beat it", ENTP before it happens again!! :shocked:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@_psychedelicmango_ 


> ^ Oh look, an ENFP giving a back handed compliment, must've rained in hell today.



oh, Mango, anything to smoke the ENTPs outta there! 
*one needs playmates


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Inver said:


> So I had to search what back handed mean, but I was honest! I like your little group of crazzy people


ENFP, never defend yourself to an ENTP 7. If she discovers your guilt button, she'll die of dopamine overdose.... and crazzzy playmates are hard to come by. :')


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Inver said:


> So I had to search what back handed mean, but I was honest! I like your little group of crazzy people


How cute. You like us but we're crazy eh? Keep it up with the passive agressiveness little enfp. You'll never beat me to that either. :ghost2:



FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_psychedelicmango_
> 
> 
> 
> oh, Mango, anything to smoke the ENTPs outta there!
> *one needs playmates


Oh fluffy, I'll let you smoke me up whenever you want. :3
But I don't think you could handle that. Or maybe you could. Let's find out shall we?


----------



## Choice

some practicality please?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Well well well have have we got here? An ESTP 7. (Back off bitchez they're minez)

How about, oh well I don't know, less getting into fights, less idiotic plans about that grand bank robbery and more brains hmm?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Bank robbery is above the ESTP. How about a house break-in? It seems more their style.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Bank robbery is above the ESTP. How about a house break-in? It seems more their style.


That's just breakfast. They gotta do something the rest of the day in between talking to hot babes and beating up/getting beaten up by guys who dare to think they're better than them.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> That's just breakfast. They gotta do something the rest of the day in between talking to hot babes and beating up/getting beaten up by guys who dare to think they're better than them.


They spend the rest of the time proposing stupid "big picture" ideas that would never work. Think Donald Trump.


----------



## Bunny

I always thought of them as committing GTA or Holding up a convenience store.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> They spend the rest of the time proposing stupid "big picture" ideas that would never work. Think Donald Trump.


Exactly. Of course, at least they have some big plans, and do take risks, instead of analysing shit to death and not doing much that's beyond their comfort zone.




(shit, is that isfj again? I wan to criticize infjs so bad, but I don't know them! :/)


----------



## mangodelic psycho

@Wytch unfortunately I have the pleasure (?) to be acquainted to many of those bastards. I don't know one of them that hasn't commited some kind of small theft really.


----------



## Bunny

I don't doubt that one bit lol.


----------



## fuliajulia

psychedelicmango said:


> Exactly. Of course, at least they have some big plans, and do take risks, instead of analysing shit to death and not doing much that's beyond their comfort zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (shit, is that isfj again? I wan to critisize infjs so bad, but I don't know them! :/)


Analysing shit to death may be our middle name, but really neither of us are that good at thinking long term... It's the trait Churchill and Hitler shared!


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Exactly. Of course, at least they have some big plans, and do take risks, instead of analysing shit to death and not doing much that's beyond their comfort zone.
> 
> (shit, is that isfj again? I wan to critisize infjs so bad, but I don't know them! :/)


Hey, you got one!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Hey, you got one!


 yay! roud::blushed:


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> yay! roud::blushed:


Of course you know what they say about a broken clock.


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


> Exactly. Of course, at least they have some big plans, and do take risks, instead of analysing shit to death and not doing much that's beyond their comfort zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (shit, is that isfj again? I wan to critisize infjs so bad, but I don't know them! :/)


Not many Sensors hang out here, except me of course and sometimes stargazing grasshopper. But he mostly likes to criticize only, in order to stay on topic as a true ESTJ would.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Of course you know what they say about a broken clock.


Are you questioning my superior people analysing powers infj? I know it's supposed to be your field, but, let's face it, you probably like it, because you have no personality yoursel. Go make me a sandwich now, chop chop.



Wytch said:


> Not many Sensors hang out here, except me of course and sometimes stargazing grasshopper. But he mostly likes to criticize only, in order to stay on topic as a true ESTJ would.


They're scared to  but I wish there were more to play with. I really got excited when Choice came in 

LOL. Everyone talking about kink and stuff. 

Grasshopper comes in, 'hey, so, istps suck."


----------



## VinnieBob

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_psychedelicmango_
> 
> 
> 
> oh, Mango, anything to smoke the ENTPs outta there!
> *one needs playmates


play mates or primates?
ENFP
Extra
Naughty
Fluffy
Primate

INTJ
Introverted
Neurotic
Thinking
Jerkoff


----------



## Bunny

I like Ns :kitteh: for some reason I get along with them better than most other S types (besides other ISTPs).

Yeah, the Sensors seem to only post like once and leave again for a while.

XD Right? Oh those ESTJs, he'll only bring something into what we're talking about if it's a criticism.
He just cannot go OT, no no no.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> Not many Sensors hang out here, except me of course and sometimes stargazing grasshopper. But he mostly likes to criticize only, in order to stay on topic as a true ESTJ would.


hey, i'm probably a sensor too.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Are you questioning my superior people analysing powers infj? I know it's supposed to be your field, but, let's face it, you probably like it, because you have no personality yoursel. Go make me a sandwich now, chop chop.












This comic reminds me of @Wytch, honestly.



> They're scared to  but I wish there were more to play with. I really got excited when Choice came in
> 
> LOL. Everyone talking about kink and stuff.
> 
> Grasshopper comes in, 'hey, so, istps suck."


IKR?! :laughing:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Vinniebob said:


> play mates or primates?
> ENFP
> Extra
> Naughty
> Fluffy
> Primate
> 
> INTJ
> Introverted
> Neurotic
> Thinking
> Jerkoff


aww )

except i'd swap "introverted" for "ingenious". 

INTJ 5's are too self-effacing.


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hey, i'm probably a sensor too.


I usually just see you as ENFP, my bad.


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Exactly. Of course, at least they have some big plans, and do take risks, instead of analysing shit to death and not doing much that's beyond their comfort zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (shit, is that isfj again? I wan to criticize infjs so bad, but I don't know them! :/)


Infjs think they're perfect. Also special, mystical, prophetic, psychic, clairvoyant, spoon benders. They see auras and ghosts and shit. 


Is that enough for your Ne to play with?


----------



## Kynx

Wytch said:


> I usually just see you as ENFP, my bad.


I'm sure @FluffyTheAnarchist is enfp too.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Me too. A gorgeous example, at that.


----------



## Rafiki

nice name^ @Occams Chainsaw

but for the sake of the thread
...never mind


----------



## Bunny

^ I'm not sure if that was a criticism or what that just was.


----------



## VinnieBob

Wytch said:


> I usually just see you as ENFP, my bad.


oh, yea
the fluff meister is ENFP
she be the epitome of Neurotic Fluff Pillow
da flazz is to ENFP as hawking and spock are to INTJ


----------



## Bunny

I like to stay open-minded but as I have said she really does _appear_ to be an ENFP.
:imo:


----------



## Rafiki

@Wytch
how can you criticize an unknown personality type


----------



## TimeWillTell

pancaketreehouse said:


> how can you criticize an unknown personality type


Unknown personality type boil ISFJ children for breakfast because the latter are too abundant & not creative enough.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

pancaketreehouse said:


> Verus amicus est alder idem.


The expression as I remember it is 'verus amicus est is qui est tanquam alter idem,' but, besides the semantics, I never believed it to be true: A doppelgänger has always been a symbol of bad luck, after all.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Lol. I want to see an ISFJ being mean, I really want to. :laughing:



Neverontime said:


> Infjs think they're perfect. Also special, mystical, prophetic, psychic, clairvoyant, spoon benders. They see auras and ghosts and shit.
> 
> 
> Is that enough for your Ne to play with?


Thanks, I forget they're kinda like enfj lite. And oh do I know enfjs


----------



## Kynx

pancaketreehouse said:


> @Wytch
> how can you criticize an unknown personality type


Oh look. An isfj with no imagination.


----------



## Bunny

pancaketreehouse said:


> @Wytch
> how can you criticize an unknown personality type


Anyone can be criticised, I mean the possibilities are endless. :tongue:


----------



## Kynx

Wytch said:


> Anyone can be criticised, I mean the possibilities are endless. :tongue:


Uhoh. Mango's Ne is rubbing off on you. Run, quickly, while you can still finish a task!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Oh leave him alone you vultures. I have a soft spot for isfjs. They used to do my homework for me and let me copy in tests. They're the bestest.


----------



## Bunny

Neverontime said:


> Uhoh. Mango's Ne is rubbing off on you. Run, quickly, while you can still finish a task!


:shocked: And here I thought I was rubbing off on her, those sneaky ENTPs, getting people to think how they want them to think.

I best not go on youtube today.


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Oh leave him alone you vultures. I have a soft spot for isfjs. They used to do my homework for me and let me copy in tests. They're the bestest.


They used to tell the teachers that they hadn't seen me :tongue:


----------



## TimeWillTell

Wytch said:


> :shocked: And here I thought I was rubbing off on her, those sneaky ENTPs, getting people to think how they want them to think.
> 
> I best not go on youtube today.


Really? Ne is just a Pe, it's there to open your shakras :tongue: You actually overreacted nicely to an Fi injunction, if we were to analyze what happened. Ne is your friend, remember that! Fi otoh seems suspicious to me.


----------



## Kynx

Wytch said:


> :shocked: And here I thought I was rubbing off on her, those sneaky ENTPs, getting people to think how they want them to think.
> 
> I best not go on youtube today.


:laughing:

Especially not before showering


----------



## mangodelic psycho

I am a virus. One that strikes when least expected.

Lol @PolexiaSmallPox :laughing:


----------



## Bunny

WikiRevolution said:


> Really? Ne is just a Pe, it's there to open your shakras :tongue: You actually overreacted nicely to an Fi injunction, if we were to analyze what happened. Ne is your friend, remember that! Fi otoh seems suspicious to me.


I was joking silly.

Wait... I'm not falling for this :dry::tongue:


----------



## Kynx

WikiRevolution said:


> Really? Ne is just a Pe, it's there to open your shakras :tongue: You actually overreacted nicely to an Fi injunction, if we were to analyze what happened. Ne is your friend, remember that! Fi otoh seems suspicious *of* me.


Fixed it for you


----------



## TimeWillTell

Neverontime said:


> Fixed it for you


Nahhh  You broke it... I m gonna go listen to Toni Braxton now </3


----------



## Bunny

Neverontime said:


> Fixed it for you


So clever :kitteh:

@WikiRevolution I love her roud:

Okay I should go too see you all later.


* *


----------



## TimeWillTell

Wytch said:


> So clever :kitteh:
> 
> @_WikiRevolution_ I love her roud:
> 
> Okay I should go too see you all later.
> 
> * *


Had to thank for the short term relief it brought.

/estp


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Wytch said:


> So clever :kitteh:
> 
> @_WikiRevolution_ I love her roud:
> 
> Okay I should go too see you all later.




* *














So touched. :crying:




Nah kidding, I hate this song, it's disgustingly sweet, just ew.


----------



## Kynx

WikiRevolution said:


> Nahhh  You broke it... I m gonna go listen to Toni Braxton now </3


'You're making me high'?

Me too :laughing:
Mwah


----------



## Bunny

What song? I just thought it was a cool gif XD

Does it relate to a song?

Okay I really must go but I will read when I get back.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Neverontime said:


> 'You're making me high'?
> 
> Me too :laughing:
> Mwah





Wytch said:


> What song? I just thought it was a cool gif XD
> 
> Does it relate to a song?
> 
> Okay I really must go but I will read when I get back.



Oops, I did it again :laughing:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ENTP 8w7. Now, that's what I call unstable.


----------



## Kynx

WikiRevolution said:


> Oops, I did it again :laughing:


That's Britney Spears and you can get fucked, we're not listening to it.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

You're toxic.


* *




Hit me baby one more time


----------



## with water

You're a waste of a criticism.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Tetsuo Shima said:


> ENTP 8w7. Now, that's what I call unstable.


Says an INFP 4 :laughing:


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You're toxic.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit me baby one more time




Knew you would be a Britney fan


----------



## TimeWillTell

Tetsuo Shima said:


> ENTP 8w7. Now, that's what I call unstable.


Unstability is merely a property of something submitted to forces that don't compensate. It's a source of movement/energy and can fuel an unquenchable desire for self-growth, whereas stability is kinda more indicative of a stubborn / contemplative / passive mindset. 

Fi-doms  why would you prefer stability over unstability?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

of cups said:


> You're a waste of a criticism.


you are a lost opportunity for criticism.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

WikiRevolution said:


> Unstability is merely a property of something submitted to forces that don't compensate. It's a source of movement/energy and can fuel an unquenchable desire for self-growth, whereas stability is kinda more indicative of a stubborn mindset.
> 
> *Fi-doms  why would you prefer stability over unstability?*


wow, that's kind of true actually! 

ENTP 8w7, accept that you can't control or manipulate Fi.


----------



## with water

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> you are a lost opportunity for criticism.


Is that a compliment?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

of cups said:


> Is that a compliment?


I'll let your Ne decide


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> Knew you would be a Britney fan


She has a great personality.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

WikiRevolution said:


> Unstability is merely a property of something submitted to forces that don't compensate. It's a source of movement/energy and can fuel an unquenchable desire for self-growth, whereas stability is kinda more indicative of a stubborn / contemplative / passive mindset.
> 
> Fi-doms  why would you prefer stability over unstability?


Equilibrium is what Fi-doms long for.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Equilibrium is what Fi-doms long for.


Unstable equilibrium is the best though  Look at how a bicycle operates.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

WikiRevolution said:


> Unstable equilibrium is the best though  Look at how a bicycle operates.


I just don't like it when my peace is disturbed. My reaction is but a reflection of all of the chaos and shame that the world gives me.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I just don't like it when my peace is disturbed. My reaction is but a reflection of all of the chaos and shame that the world gives me.


I don't understand shame. Fuck it.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I just don't like it when my peace is disturbed. My reaction is but a reflection of all of the chaos and shame that the world gives me.


I tend to label emotions  Positive ones and negative ones  Shame for example belongs to the latter, anger to the former


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I don't understand shame. Fuck it.


ikr


----------



## Bunny

erks: Did someone say chaos? Where?


----------



## sinaasappel

Wytch said:


> erks: Did someone say chaos? Where?


no!!! no one said chaos istps starting stuff


----------



## Bunny

@[email protected] said:


> no!!! no one said chaos istps starting stuff


Hmmm, I'm pretty sure I heard someone say chaos.


* *





Must. find.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> Hmmm, I'm pretty sure I heard someone say chaos.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must. find.


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> She has a great personality.


:laughin: :laughing: :laughin:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

An INFP 5w6 is a sad existence. INFPs are supposed to be hopeful and idealistic, but 5w6s are so rigidly scientific. Why don't you just give in to your lower functions and become an ISTJ?


----------



## Bunny

I knew someone said chaos!

* *


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Wytch said:


> I knew someone said chaos!
> 
> * *


Your username is Wytch and you're not even intuitive. Anyways, I happen to be the chaos to end all chaos.






I wrote that song.


----------



## sinaasappel

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Your username is Wytch and you're not even intuitive. Anyways, I happen to be the chaos to end all chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote that song.


you are the most literal infp ever


----------



## Oyashiro-Sama

this thread totally lost the main theme!!!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I wrote that song.


Lmao. You're so fucking weird I love it.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I don't understand shame. Fuck it.




I think Fi is more plagued with guilt and Fe with shame. If that's true, then @psychedelicmango is shamelessly lying about being shameless, cause what she is actually lacking is guilt...  

"shamelessness" is a partial misnomer; 
also makes sense that someone identifying with antisocial tendencies wouldn't give a rat's ass about shame.


----------



## Bunny

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Your username is Wytch and you're not even intuitive. Anyways, I happen to be the chaos to end all chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote that song.


I'm an N/S hybrid, it's makes the best kind of witch 

You wish to challenge me? :crazy:
Will this be hand-to-hand combat because I think I can take an INFP that way.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I think Fi is more plagued with guilt and Fe with shame. If that's true, then @psychedelicmango is shamelessly lying about being shameless, cause what she is actually lacking is guilt...
> 
> "shamelessness" is a partial misnomer;
> also makes sense that someone identifying with antisocial tendencies wouldn't give a rat's ass about shame.


God damnit Fluffy. Attention is pulled away from you for one moment and in you come swooping in like swan to steal it back! Listen to the song the infp made ^^


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

SeeU said:


> this thread totally lost the main theme!!!


are you thinking big, ENFJ, and the criticizing the whole criticize thread?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> God damnit Fluffy. Attention is pulled away from you for one moment and in you come swooping in like swan! Listen to the song the infp made ^^


i tried. :|
let me give it another shot.


----------



## Bunny

I'm not sure I feel much shame but I'm an Fe user =/


----------



## Kynx

Tetsuo Shima said:


> An INFP 5w6 is a sad existence. INFPs are supposed to be hopeful and idealistic, but 5w6s are so rigidly scientific. Why don't you just give in to your lower functions and become an ISTJ?


Because then I'd have to do stuff.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

@Tetsuo Shima Are you a metal head, by chance? The way you sing this seems to be done in a way with that in mind. I want to find a music app to put it all together but I think I'd spend way too long on it.


----------



## Bunny

@Neverontime is too dreamy to not be an INFP.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

She's dreamy alright. Just look at those legs!


----------



## Kynx

Wytch said:


> @Neverontime is too dreamy to not be an INFP.


Don't forget impractical. :wink:


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> She's dreamy alright. Just look at those legs!


They were blue today :crazy:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Occams Chainsaw said:


> @Tetsuo Shima Are you a metal head, by chance? The way you sing this seems to be done in a way with that in mind. I want to find a music app to put it all together but I think I'd spend way too long on it.


I am mostly into power metal and emo, and this song (and all of the other songs I daydream of making) is meant to be a fusion of those genres, although most of my other songs (but not this one) also have folk/waltz influences that add to their gothic theme. This one's way more emo than goth, though. It should also be noted that this song is based on the plot of Akira, and the instruments would sound erratic like those in the Akira OST.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I am mostly into power metal and emo, and this song (and all of the other songs I daydream of making) is meant to be a fusion of those genres, although most of my other songs (but not this one) also have folk/waltz influences that add to their gothic theme. This one's way more emo than goth, though.


I feel as thought you're being thoroughly under-appreciated on this thread for just how ingenious that was. Thank you for sharing! 



Neverontime said:


> They were blue today :crazy:


Aww. They miss me being there.


----------



## Bunny

Neverontime said:


> Don't forget impractical. :wink:


How could I forget? :tongue:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> They were blue today :crazy:



* *


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> * *


Not that exciting, new jeans.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Wytch said:


> I'm an N/S hybrid, it's makes the best kind of witch
> 
> You wish to challenge me? :crazy:
> Will this be hand-to-hand combat because I think I can take an INFP that way.


It's never hand-to-hand with an INFP. Well, actually, tbh, it was hand-to-hand back in middle school. My best friend, an ESFP, would always beat me up and make me scream because she didn't have the imagination to roleplay any less literally.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I feel as thought you're being thoroughly under-appreciated on this thread for just how ingenious that was. Thank you for sharing!


Aww, thank you!


----------



## BlackFandango

SeeU said:


> this thread totally lost the main theme!!!


But you're welcome to join us in our kinky insanity.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> Not that exciting, new jeans.


My genes are the only ones you'll be getting from now on.


----------



## Bunny

Tetsuo Shima said:


> It's never hand-to-hand with an INFP. Well, actually, tbh, it was hand-to-hand back in middle school. My best friend, an ESFP, would always beat me up and make me scream because she didn't have the imagination to roleplay any less literally.


That's a shame I actually had a really good imagination as a kid and still do.

I just think some kind of badass ninja fight would be cool but I'm a very honourable ninja.
The fight would be fair.

as for your song I do admire you posting it, I have posted my voice here but never singing.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Wytch said:


> That's a shame I actually had a really good imagination as a kid and still do.
> 
> I just think some kind of badass ninja fight would be cool but I'm a very honourable ninja.
> The fight would be fair.
> 
> as for your song I do admire you posting it, I have posted my voice here but never singing.


No fight is fair with me. To call me physically weak is a huge understatement. I can't stand the slightest pain, and I rely entirely on my psychic powers.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Tetsuo Shima said:


> No fight is fair with me. To call me physically weak is a huge understatement. I can't stand the slightest pain, and I rely entirely on my psychic powers.


Have you tried singing?


----------



## Bunny

Tetsuo Shima said:


> No fight is fair with me. To call me physically weak is a huge understatement. I can't stand the slightest pain, and I rely entirely on my psychic powers.


Typical wizard :tongue: all offence no defence.
I'm kidding.

I would say I'm more balanced in that sense, I'm no tank but I'm not made of paper either.
Also I have pyrokinesis so, I do not have to always rely on my combat skills. :ninja:

This would be an interesting fight.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Have you tried singing?


That leads to all sorts of condescending cheesy jokes about how my singing is so terrible it's a weapon etc.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Wytch said:


> Typical wizard :tongue: all offence no defence.
> I'm kidding.
> 
> I would say I'm more balanced in that sense, I'm no tank but I'm not made of paper either.
> Also I have pyrokinesis so, I do not have to always rely on my combat skills. :ninja:
> 
> This would be an interesting fight.


But, what would you gain from defeating me? Or, is there even anything left of me to be defeated?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Tetsuo Shima said:


> That leads to all sorts of condescending cheesy jokes about how my singing is so terrible it's a weapon etc.


Well, yeah. 

Haha


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Well, yeah.
> 
> Haha


Hmph.


----------



## Bunny

Tetsuo Shima said:


> But, what would you gain from defeating me? Or, is there even anything left of me to be defeated?


ISTPs fight for fun :shrugs:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Hmph.


Watchya gonna do? Fight me?! You already let me know you're a weakling


----------



## Bunny

Ni VS Fi in the psychic realm.

I think I know who to bet on.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Wytch said:


> ISTPs fight for fun :shrugs:


I would go down in one hit. In fact, I already did at least 10 years ago. I was a gift to this world, to this society, and it destroyed me. And now, all that I want is to destroy it in return.

Vocaroo | Voice message

I am the the broken glitched remnant of your archetypal messiah. I could have been a prodigy, but I lost my faith in the world when it lost its faith in me. I see now that the only way to bring eternal peace is to make everybody rest in peace for eternity.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Watchya gonna do? Fight me?! You already let me know you're a weakling


I want nothing to do with you because I know thinking types are incapable of healing.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Tetsuo Shima said:


> x


You really like this whole "Look what you've done to me, world! Now it's time for payback!" narrative, huh?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You really like this whole "Look what you've done to me, world! Now it's time for payback!" narrative, huh?


Pretty much.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Pretty much.


You sang in the other recording about a messenger. What's the message?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You sang in the other recording about a messenger. What's the message?


World peace, I guess.


----------



## Bunny

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I would go down in one hit. In fact, I already did at least 10 years ago. I was a gift to this world, to this society, and it destroyed me. And now, all that I want is to destroy it in return.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> I am the the broken glitched remnant of your archetypal messiah. I could have been a prodigy, but I lost my faith in the world when it lost its faith in me. I see now that the only way to bring eternal peace is to make everybody rest in peace for eternity.


Aw =/


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Tetsuo Shima said:


> World peace, I guess.


Ironically, the experts theorise that the only way to sustain world peace is capitalism and globalisation which are both pretty self-interested, at least in terms of the rich in the first instance and governing bodies in the second. So you'd have oppression by class and state over conflict and better equality?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Ironically, the experts theorise that the only way to sustain world peace is capitalism and globalisation which are both pretty self-interested, at least in terms of the rich in the first instance and governing bodies in the second. So you'd have oppression by class and state over conflict and better equality?


Chaos is but the conflict between multiple laws. True equilibrium is the absence of everything. There was peace, and then there was a universe.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Chaos is but the conflict between multiple laws. True equilibrium is the absence of everything. There was peace, and then there was a universe.


Why destroy everything because it doesnt hold up to your ideal? It's not like the universe was "supposed" to work that way.

Besides, before the universe wasn't peace: there was nothing. There's a difference.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Why destroy everything because it doesnt hold up to your ideal? It's not like the universe was "supposed" to work that way.
> 
> Besides, before the universe wasn't peace: there was nothing. There's a difference.


INTJs think they understand everything.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Tetsuo Shima said:


> INTJs think they understand everything.


That's an ad hominem. When INFPs think they are losing they can't help but employ personal attacks. Objectivity is a futile pursuit.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ooh, this is getting good!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Occams Chainsaw said:


> That's an ad hominem. When INFPs think they are losing they can't help but employ personal attacks. Objectivity is a futile pursuit.


I've also learned from experience that it's extremely tempting to harass INFPs.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I've also learned from experience that it's extremely tempting to harass INFPs.


Well, that's what happens when you try to be a special snowflake: you get noticed.


----------



## SherlockHolmes

Okay I am going to try this.

Or um, you have something on your lip? (ok that is a feeble attempt)


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Your mom's clit

welcome to the thread


----------



## SherlockHolmes

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Your mom's clit
> 
> welcome to the thread


^^There is a party in their pants come join them.

Thank you.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Well, that's what happens when you try to be a special snowflake: you get noticed.


If only anyone would notice me. Even when I yell at the top of my lungs, nobody pays attention to a word I say.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Tetsuo Shima said:


> If only anyone would notice me. Even when I yell at the top of my lungs, nobody pays attention to a word I say.


And when they try you accuse harassment. Wonder why that is!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Occams Chainsaw said:


> And when they try you accuse harassment. Wonder why that is!


It's all that I'm used to. Just today, I was taking a walk, and a butterfly landed on my arm, and I killed it before my brain could even process what it was. Life has taught me to view everything as a threat.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Tetsuo Shima said:


> It's all that I'm used to. Just today, I was taking a walk, and a butterfly landed on my arm, and I killed it before my brain could even process what it was. Life has taught me to view everything as a threat.


is there any comfort in victimizing yourself? is there any comfort in vengeance? why do you equate self-pity with anarchy?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> is there any comfort in victimizing yourself? is there any comfort in vengeance? why do you equate self-pity with anarchy?


Comfort is the absence of anxiety, which is the product of guilt, which is the price of fun, which is the fault of society.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Comfort is the absence of anxiety, which is the product of guilt, which is the price of fun, which is the fault of society.


ok, but does _blaming_ society actually give you comfort? how does adding one negative to another bring you to zero?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ok, but does _blaming_ society actually give you comfort? how does adding one negative to another bring you to zero?


I am the chaos to end all chaos.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I am the chaos to end all chaos.


how many virgins were you promised?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> how many virgins were you promised?


Shut up.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Shut up.


never


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I think Fi is more plagued with guilt and Fe with shame. If that's true, then @_psychedelicmango_ is shamelessly lying about being shameless, cause what she is actually lacking is guilt...
> 
> "shamelessness" is a partial misnomer;
> also makes sense that someone identifying with antisocial tendencies wouldn't give a rat's ass about shame.


I agree Fluffy. I am a Fe type but Fe isn't too high up the list. I can easily repress shame ;P



Occams Chainsaw said:


> @_Tetsuo Shima_ Are you a metal head, by chance? The way you sing this seems to be done in a way with that in mind. I want to find a music app to put it all together but I think I'd spend way too long on it.


Asking an INFP if they're metalheads is like asking my cat, hey would you like to scratch your nails on my leather sofa?

@Wytch I put three plugs in a kitchen socket, and something happened. There was like a bam and now my coffeemaker doesn't work :/ does this count as chaos? Also do you know what's wrong? :laughing:


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Asking an INFP if they're metalheads is like asking my cat, hey would you like to scratch your nails on my leather sofa?


I'd rather scratch your sofa than be a metalhead


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


> @Wytch I put three plugs in a kitchen socket, and something happened. There was like a bam and now my coffeemaker doesn't work :/ does this count as chaos? Also do you know what's wrong? :laughing:


This can count for minor chaos and any chaos is good chaos. :happy:

As for your coffeemaker XD you may have blown a circuit by doing that. I would make sure everything is turned off in your kitchen then reset the breaker. You _may_ have to replace the circuit but I'm not sure.
That's just a guess and be careful lol.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> @_Wytch_ I put three plugs in a kitchen socket, and something happened. There was like a bam and now my coffeemaker doesn't work :/ does this count as chaos? Also do you know what's wrong? :laughing:


I think that was divine intervention... 
mango + coffee = unexpected evil


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I think that was divine intervention...
> mango + coffee = unexpected evil


But oh god do I love unexpected evil! 😁


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> I'd rather scratch your sofa than be a metalhead


i knew it!


* *


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Me, @_WikiRevolution_g and @_GIA Diamonds_ get to be djs.
> 
> Oh and @_BlackFandango_ you're not allowed to mingle with @_Wytch_ because I said so darlin ^^
> 
> *Me and Wytch will mingle and eventually get sick of all of you and run off in a chopper and ride to the sunset ^^*


unless somebody takes your chopper apart, and isn't able to put it back together, cause @_Wytch_ was too busy mingling :sad:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

And, I guess all I have to do is stay in the retard corner. Ok. I'm used to that.


----------



## Kynx

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I don't get a mention? Oh wait, nobody notices INFPs.


You're new. 
Nobody gets a free pass, you need to inject yourself into the group through force and irritating persistence like the others did.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Neverontime said:


> You're new.
> Nobody gets a free pass, you need to inject yourself into the group through force and irritating persistence like the others did.


The others aren't INFPs.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Tetsuo Shima said:


> The others aren't INFPs.


well, you've got the irritating persistence going for you already.


----------



## Kynx

Tetsuo Shima said:


> The others aren't INFPs.


No, but they all want to be 
:tongue:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> well, you've got the irritating persistence going for you already.


Fluffy! That wasn't very F of you!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> unless somebody takes your chopper apart, and isn't able to put it back together, cause @_Wytch_ was too busy mingling :sad:


Any of you misfits touch my choppa imma smash ya with a hamma :livid:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> No, but they all want to be
> :tongue:


Put that tongue away. We all know where it's been


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> No, but they all want to be
> :tongue:
















Occams Chainsaw said:


> Put that tongue away. We all know where it's been




:blushed::blushed::wink:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Fluffy! That wasn't very F of you!


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Fluffy! That wasn't very F of you!


Ikr. Her dark side slipped out there. 
I knew it would, always does with names like 'Fluffy'


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Any of you misfits touch my choppa imma smash ya with a hamma :livid:


muahahaha.... one psychOdelic mango coming up


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> Ikr. Her dark side slipped out there.
> I knew it would, always does with names like 'Fluffy'


Every side is her dark side! We need to get away from her.

Let's steal mangos chopper and fly me, you and those legs of yours far away to somewhere where she can't hurt us. What do you say?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Ikr. Her dark side slipped out there.
> I knew it would, always does with names like 'Fluffy'


dark side, what dark side?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Every side is her dark side!


awww, who's the drama queen now?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> awww, who's the drama queen now?







xD


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Put that tongue away. We all know where it's been


Intjs don't know anything. They guess and then they quickly shut down their senses.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Every side is her dark side! We need to get away from her.
> 
> Let's steal mangos chopper and fly me, you and those legs of yours far away to somewhere where she can't hurt us. What do you say?


 @psychedelicmango, looks like your chopper has legs now


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Intjs don't know anything. They guess and then they quickly shut down their senses.


or so "think" INFPs with their inferior Te. :tongue:


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> :blushed::blushed::wink:


6. Selling mango strong weed is recommended. 
7. Anybody with a chopper has to show to the group


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Every side is her dark side! We need to get away from her.
> 
> Let's steal mangos chopper and fly me, you and those legs of yours far away to somewhere where she can't hurt us. What do you say?


Good thinking. 
:wink:

Wait...
Who's got the biggest chopper?


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> dark side, what dark side?


Too late, FluffyTheAnakin. We know youre a Sith.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> Good thinking.
> :wink:
> 
> Wait...
> Who's got the biggest chopper?


I can helicopter for you if you like. Well, it's more like a windmill.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_psychedelicmango_, looks like your chopper has legs now


Imma chop 'em!



Neverontime said:


> 6. Selling mango strong weed is recommended.
> 7. Anybody with a chopper has to show to the group


Yes, please.

Yeah, PerC MC s. Though the way I imagine y'all Fi in a bike is: .


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Imma chop 'em!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, please.
> 
> Yeah, PerC MC s. Though the way I imagine y'all Fi in a bike is: .


think again, mango. here's how we roll.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

The Sons of fluffy Anarchy


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I can helicopter for you if you like. Well, it's more like a *windmill*.


hyperventilating, INTJ?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> The Sons of fluffy Anarchy


that's sexist!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> that's sexist!


I'm sexy so it doesn't count.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I'm sexy so it doesn't count.


you'll have to explain that to a bunch of bloodthirsty INFPs


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> 6. Selling mango strong weed is recommended.







That's mango on a normal day. 




FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hyperventilating, INTJ?


Probably from all the anarchy talk.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> That's mango on a normal day.


)))


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> or so "think" INFPs with their inferior Te. :tongue:


I "think"you are so clever and awesome

:tongue:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> I "think"you are so clever and awesome
> 
> :tongue:


how "thoughtful" of you


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I can helicopter for you if you like. Well, it's more like a windmill.


So you need wind?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> So you need wind?


I need you to blow.


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Imma chop 'em!


*Wraps legs tightly around @Occams Chainsaw's chopper*


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> *Wraps legs tightly around @_Occams Chainsaw_'s chopper*


HE DOESN'T HAVE A DAMN CHOPPER HE STOLE MINE!!

INTJ stealing stuff and ideas from innocent Ne citizens, how original.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> how "thoughtful" of you


I'm always "thinking" of others.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I "sense" a coup.


don't get all "sensitive" now.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> And that's the best you can think of? Steal it? Imma steal a plane, free fall off of it, and plan to fall exactly when you're happily passing by beneath me singing Fi emo songs, like Nirvana's I'm on a plain, I can't complain. Then imma highjack the copter, and toss you off into the Pacific exatly the same time two very hungry great whites will be passing by. Then I take the copter, go take Fluffy and Wytch and we go eat crepes. Cos I love crepes.
> 
> 
> 
> I made entp crepes today :3 They're like normal crepes, but they take you 2 hours to make cos they're so awesome


:laughing::laughing::laughing:
mango, you are awesome!


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> And that's the best you can think of? Steal it? Imma steal a plane, free fall off of it, and plan to fall exactly when you're happily passing by beneath me singing Fi emo songs, like Nirvana's I'm on a plain, I can't complain. Then imma highjack the copter, and toss you off into the Pacific exatly the same time two very hungry great whites will be passing by. Then I take the copter, go take Fluffy and Wytch and we go eat crepes. Cos I love crepes.
> 
> 
> 
> I made entp crepes today :3 They're like normal crepes, but they take you 2 hours to make cos they're so awesome


Ffs! 
Who sold her stimulants?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

retrologik said:


> Obviously you're not trying hard enough. we both know Ni can see through walls.


you peeping Tom! want to lose the other eye?


----------



## retrologik

Neverontime said:


> Ffs!
> Who sold her stimulants?


are you jealous? Maybe if INFPs had some, they might start doing things. 



Neverontime said:


> Are infjs ever not there with their aux Fe judgement?


no, which is why I feel bad for what I said above


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> Ffs!
> Who sold her stimulants?


Yes. Feel the fear little feeler.




It was Fluffy


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Yes. Feel the fear little feeler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Fluffy


Heisenpurrg.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

x


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

you kids have fun, i iz off to be a domestic goddess... :crazy:


----------



## Kynx

retrologik said:


> are you jealous? Maybe if INFPs had some, they might start doing things.


:laughing:

Why would I want to do things?



> no, which is why I feel bad for what I said above


Wuss. 

You almost had my respect there.



:hug: So you don't cry


----------



## retrologik

Neverontime said:


> :hug: So you don't cry


Don't touch me. I think the INFP apathy is contagious.


----------



## Energumen

Are all INFJs stuck in fairyland, or is it just the majority of them?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Energumen said:


> Are all INFPs stuck in fairyland, or is it just the majority of them?
> 
> And yes, I realize I'm an INFP. Just playing by the rules.


Mistyped ISTJ.


----------



## Energumen

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Mistyped ISTJ.


I thought an INFP was above me.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Energumen said:


> I thought an INFP was above me.





> And yes, I realize I'm an INFP. Just playing by the rules.


ISTJ comment.


----------



## retrologik

Occams Chainsaw said:


> ISTJ comment.


roud: totes


----------



## Kynx

retrologik said:


> Don't touch me. I think the INFP apathy is contagious.


That's your inferior Se making you think everything is contagious.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> That's your inferior Se making you think everything is contagious.


It doesn't take inferior Se to take one look at you and realise you're a dirty little minx


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


> Me, @WikiRevolutiong and @GIA Diamonds get to be djs.
> 
> Oh and @BlackFandango you're not allowed to mingle with @Wytch because I said so darlin ^^
> 
> Me and Wytch will mingle and eventually get sick of all of you and run off in a chopper and ride to the sunset ^^


That all sounds good to me, I'm not a fan of mushy stuff any way :tongue:
@Neverontime if Fluffy gets out of hand I can put her in the corner.

There's no use in stealing my chopper though :ninja: I'll just steal it right back.


* *















And no one touches the chopper without my permission, except @psychedelicmango


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> It doesn't take inferior Se to take one look at you and realise you're a dirty little minx


Yeah...but, you can't catch that 

:tongue:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Me too. It's called Aspergers, and at least half of the people ho have it are ISTPs.


Interesting, never thought of ISTPs as aspies. Usually INTPs, but yeah, matches the inferior Fe.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> not sure i see the point in ranking either. Your system does work if what you are measuring is not objective worth, but observed perceived worth.


I think you misunderstand what I'm doing. All I'm doing is showing how people on this forum tend to view each function, through a ranking system. It shows quite clearly how each type's reputation fares compared to others based on perceived 'value' of the functions used in the dominant and auxiliary positions.

Objective worth would probably have Te at the top.


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I really don't see the functions in terms of "worth", what interests me is the interplay between them... not sure i see the point in ranking either. Your system does work if what you are measuring is not objective worth, but observed perceived worth.


I agree with that although I think his rankings were just based on how "cool" people online value each function.

Type functions have such a fascinating effect on a person when it's mixed a certain way.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> Ah yes, that's mainly ISTPs though not all SPs.
> 
> I think you've about covered it, except the one about how good we are in bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't deny that many do have it.


that's right there is also the "ISTPs make the best prostitutes" one.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Interesting, never thought of ISTPs as aspies. Usually INTPs, but yeah, matches the inferior Fe.


INTPs are the other half, but most of the people I've met in my social skills groups were way too rigid to be intuitive.


----------



## Bunny

I think the rankings would hold true on here.
I see many N types say they do not get along with S types except ISTPs.
It could very well be because they value Ti.

Just going by what I see other people post, I am not saying this is how I feel.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> I think you've about covered it, except the one about how good we are in bed


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

As far as I know, ISTPs are stereotyped as sociopaths with badass ninja skills.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

or just the mechanic who doesn't say much.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


>


That looks like an ISTP expression :tongue:





FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> that's right there is also the "ISTPs make the best prostitutes" one.


I never said anything about relationships, just sex lol.




Yes, the sociopath, ninja and silent mechanic are good ones too.
We're supposed to make excellent assassins because of all of this.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

And, INTPs are more like naive sociopaths who obliviously hurt people out of their own curiosity.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I think you misunderstand what I'm doing. All I'm doing is showing how people on this forum tend to view each function, through a ranking system. It shows quite clearly how each type's reputation fares compared to others based on perceived 'value' of the functions used in the dominant and auxiliary positions.
> 
> Objective worth would probably have Te at the top.


I did not misunderstand you, I responded to your comment on not attributing value to Ti or other functions.
Perceived value is difficult for me to assess, but if I were to try, i think ENTJs would still top the list, followed by ENTPs actually. If you look at the silly polls asking people what types they'd rather be, ENTJ and ENTP are usually the top 2.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I did not misunderstand you, I responded to your comment on not attributing value to Ti or other functions.
> Perceived value is difficult for me to assess, but if I were to try, i think ENTJs would still top the list, followed by ENTPs actually. If you look at the silly polls asking people what types they'd rather be, ENTJ and ENTP are usually the top 2.


I wonder if the majority of people answering the polls are INTP and INTJ. Would make their little squabble a little redundant, no? 

Then again, this is the age of the Runner Up ribbon!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

What society wants: I, S, T, J

What society needs: E, N, F, P


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I'm the hero this city needs but doesn't deserve.


----------



## Bunny

:laughing:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

It's just that everybody says ENTJs are the the overall best, and I agree that Te/Ni is an extremely badass combination of logic and intuition, but society needs to be healed with the love of feeling types.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Retsu said:


> Tidy your room


awww... here comes the bossy ISFP! 










talk about stereotypes, when an ISTJ bosses you around it's annoying, yet you take them seriously. When an ISFP does it, you interpret it as flirting :tongue:


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I'm the hero this city needs but does't deserve.


And I am officially tired of that line! Not your fault, Occam, it's just after seven goddamn years, it's worn out its welcome.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I'm the hero this city needs but doesn't deserve.


You should get together with Ms Chaos here :laughing:


----------



## Bunny

I can get why someone would want to be another type but people should embrace their own type more often.
I have never wished to be another type although I do admire & respect certain types.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Now that I think about it, idk why most 4s are introverts. Society needs extroverted 4s who talk out of turn and express their own opinions instead of the sheeple ISTJs that they want everybody to be.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Wytch said:


> I can get why someone would want to be another type but people should embrace their own type more often.
> I have never wished to be another type although I do admire & respect certain types.


I sometimes wish I was an INTP. God knows the world would be a better place for everybody if only I didn't have feelings.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> And I am officially tired of that line! Not your fault, Occam, it's just after seven goddamn years, it's worn out its welcome.


After so many years of darkness, the phrase isn't what it used to be. It all happened so fast. Everything went to crap. It's like... everyone's sense of humour just... disappeared. Bad economy made things worse. . The jobs started drying up. Then the jokes had to shut down. A black man was elected President. He was supposed to change things. He didn't. As more and more people turned to dank memes the internet becomes gripped in fear. Dark times. The forum needs protection. There is an animal that lives by night, searches the trashcans and cleans out the garbage. To clean out the trashcan of society I've chosen to become more than a man. I'm the hero this forum needs. I am... 

the ****!


* *


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Tetsuo Shima said:


> It's just that everybody says ENTJs are the the overall best, and I agree that Te/Ni is an extremely badass combination of logic and intuition, but society needs to be healed with the love of feeling types.


you know what they say: "among the smartest and the most active, the most active win; and among the most active -- the smartest win" :tongue:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> you know what they say: "among the smartest and the most active, the most active win; and among the most active -- the smartest win" :tongue:


The saddest revelation is that there can only be one best person in the world, so why even make it something to win if it will be unfair to the billions of losers?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Occams Chainsaw said:


> After so many years of darkness, the phrase isn't what it used to be. It all happened so fast. Everything went to crap. It's like... everyone's sense of humour just... disappeared. Bad economy made things worse. . The jobs started drying up. Then the jokes had to shut down. A black man was elected President. He was supposed to change things. He didn't. As more and more people turned to dank memes the internet becomes gripped in fear. Dark times. The forum needs protection. There is an animal that lives by night, searches the trashcans and cleans out the garbage. To clean out the trashcan of society I've chosen to become more than a man. I'm the hero this forum needs. I am...
> 
> the ****!
> 
> 
> * *


Mint-Berry Crunch totally owned that story arc, and you know it.


----------



## Bunny

But who's going to stop The **** when he gets power hungry and joins forces with Cthulhu?


* *





I am Mysterion. For months now I've been protecting my town from crime. But now, something has happened that even I cannot fight alone. I have joined forces with other superheroes in my neighborhood to help save the Gulf. But even the other heroes do not know that unlike them, I do have a power. A power they will now begin to understand. And all will know who and what I truly am!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Tetsuo Shima said:


> The saddest revelation is that there can only be one best person in the world, so why even make it something to win if it will be unfair to the billions of losers?


Who cares about fairness? 

Lol.

And why is a world of winners and losers unfair, exactly? Because you can't have everything too? Suck it up and play the game. If you win, good for you. People feel entitled to just 'get stuff' because they breathe the oxygen on this earth. It pisses me off.


----------



## BlackFandango

I love it when my bitching sets off a string of _South Park_ references.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I think I let Te>Fi get the better of me for a second there. 

Whoops.

But seriously I can't stand that people think they have the 'right' to things just for being born into the right species in the right time period. Earn it.


----------



## Bunny

I never got the whole "give a trophy to everybody" thing.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

It's not even that. It's the whole

"I'm entitled to a fair chance!" "You should give me some of what you've achieved!" "It's my right!"

But why? What exactly about your existence grants you that privilege?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Who cares about fairness?
> 
> Lol.
> 
> And why is a world of winners and losers unfair, exactly? Because you can't have everything too? Suck it up and play the game. If you win, good for you. People feel entitled to just 'get stuff' because they breathe the oxygen on this earth. It pisses me off.


Some of us happen to suck at the game, and they're usually INFPs, who care about fairness, but I'm beyond that. As a 4w3, I want to be the center of attention.


----------



## Bunny

Everyone wants to be "special" and thinks they're "special".

They do not want to earn it, that's too much work.

It seems like if people whine enough, others will give them it because of all the attention they've gotten from it.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Some of us happen to suck at the game, and they're usually INFPs, who care about fairness, but I'm beyond that. As a 4w3, I want to be the center of attention.


I see. So because you suck at the game your strategy is to get everybody else to help you out. 

And that's a valid strategy in itself. When it matters, absolutely play the 'it's my right' card but don't for a second believe it's true.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Tetsuo Shima said:


> The saddest revelation is that there can only be one best person in the world, so why even make it something to win if it will be unfair to the billions of losers?


where did that come from???


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I think I let Te>Fi get the better of me for a second there.
> 
> Whoops.
> 
> But seriously I can't stand that people think they have the 'right' to things just for being born into the right species in the right time period. Earn it.


I think everyone has the right to basic necessities, food, water, healthcare, education, that kind of stuff. In a world where these things are easily provided, it's obscene that people should go without them simply because they were born at an economic disadvantage.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> I think everyone has the right to basic necessities, food, water, healthcare, education, that kind of stuff. In a world where these things are easily provided, it's obscene that people should go without them simply because they were born at an economic disadvantage.


But what precise reason is there for giving people these basic rights? Give me one objective reason to do it!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I see. So because you suck at the game your strategy is to get everybody else to help you out.
> 
> And that's a valid strategy in itself. When it matters, absolutely play the 'it's my right' card but don't for a second believe it's true.


ooh, i love the sound of this!!!

"rights" are a tricky and fascinating subject though...


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> see this is consistent with the "life is meaningless" view, but once you start attributing value to life, things become way more complicated. for instance, what is the value of attachments? why do the animals care for their young?


The only way to get a subject in a system to not be self-interested is to give him rewards for caring about other subjects. Nature has given us love, a conscience, etc. These are also reasons to care for people (because otherwise it makes you feel bad which is not in self-interest). So, yeah. It does get more complicated but I dislike that people say we care for others because all life is equal and not because it makes them feel bad when others are not treated right.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> Difficult to answer yes.
> That makes me think of the Spartans actually and how much value they put on the strong.
> Personally, I would value the strong over just the masses. That entire mass of them could be entirely full of weak ants.
> 
> My connection is being so slow -_-


yeah, but then how do you define strength? influence can be a strength, intellect can be a strength, emotional support can be a strength.


----------



## Bunny

Actually in the wild if a baby animal is weak or sick they usually leave it behind.




FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yeah, but then how do you define strength? influence can be a strength, intellect can be a strength, emotional support can be a strength.


I think it would depend on the colony and what they value the most.
Most would (I think) probably value intellect, physical strength and persuasion as the most "valued".


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yeah, but then how do you define strength? influence can be a strength, intellect can be a strength, emotional support can be a strength.


This gets away from the point which is "what is the objective here?" Strength is just a nice, useful term which we can differentiate from just "numbers".


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> The only way to get a subject in a system to not be self-interested is to give him rewards for caring about other subjects. Nature has given us love, a conscience, etc. These are also reasons to care for people (because otherwise it makes you feel bad which is not in self-interest). So, yeah. It does get more complicated but I dislike that people say we care for others because all life is equal and not because it makes them feel bad when others are not treated right.


I agree with you on self-interest, even the most selfless E-2, is still perfectly selfish in his altruism... I also agree that all life is equal, meaning that at each moment in time all life exists, but that's where equality ends... "the right" to life is a funny notion though since all life is random.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> Actually in the wild if a baby animal is weak or sick they usually leave it behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would depend on the colony and what they value the most.
> Most would (I think) probably value intellect, physical strength and persuasion as the most "valued".


oh yeah, then why does just about every culture contain an insult that pertains to the subject's mother?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> This gets away from the point which is "what is the objective here?" Strength is just a nice, useful term which we can differentiate from just "numbers".


what _is_ the objective? i think i am lost


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> oh yeah, then why does just about every culture contain an insult that pertains to the subject's mother?


Uhm, not sure what that has to do with it? lol
Maybe because some people in those cultures who have an oedipus complex haha.





BlackFandango said:


> Basically @Wytch , not everyone deserves a trophy, but everone deserves a shot.


That's still kind of that same thing.
Maybe not everyone does deserve that "shot".


----------



## BlackFandango

Basically @Wytch, not everyone deserves a trophy, but everone deserves a shot.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Basically @_Wytch_, not everyone deserves a trophy, but everone deserves a shot.


not quite, not everyone deserves a trophy, but everyone IS RANDOMLY DEALT/GIVEN a shot.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> Uhm, not sure what that has to do with it? lol
> Maybe because some people in those cultures who have an oedipus complex haha.


What I meant is that attachments such as family are often assigned greater value than most other things, so in a way your weakness defines your strength.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> What I meant is that attachments such as family are often assigned greater value than most other things, so in a way your weakness defines your strength.


Diet coke doesn't even taste good.


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> What I meant is that attachments such as family are often assigned greater value than most other things, so in a way your weakness defines your strength.


Well, sure everyone wants to continue their bloodline.
It's why many cultures still value sons over daughters.

But I do not think that's what we were really talking about here.
The entire colony would basically be one big family.


----------



## Bunny

All of this talk makes me want to go watch 300.
It's a stereotypical xSTP favourite.


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> But what precise reason is there for giving people these basic rights? Give me one objective reason to do it!


Compassion, it strengthens human relationships and obviously has a survival advantage otherwise we wouldn't have developed the ability to be compassionate. 
It gives people meaning and purpose, trust, love and security.
Also, because you never know, one day it might be you or yours and knowing people will support you, if and when you have nothing to offer them, will become the most important thing for you to know.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Neverontime said:


> Compassion, it strengthens human relationships and obviously has a survival advantage otherwise we wouldn't have developed the ability to be compassionate.
> It gives people meaning and purpose, trust, love and security.
> Also, because you never know, one day it might be you or yours and knowing people will support you, if and when you have nothing to offer them, will become the most important thing for you to know.


I would like to be able to be compassionate, but since I use Fi instead of Fe, my love and hate are both purely conditional. I have no compassion, but I crave it, and I feel terribly guilty because I drain it from everybody. I feel selfish like a parasite.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Diet coke doesn't even taste good.


:tongue: well, power tripping is flavorless and odorless, not to mention largely imaginary.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> :tongue: well, power tripping is flavorless and odorless, not to mention largely imaginary.


My addiction is power, huh?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Compassion, it strengthens human relationships and obviously has a survival advantage otherwise we wouldn't have developed the ability to be compassionate.
> It gives people meaning and purpose, trust, love and security.
> Also, because you never know, one day it might be you or yours and knowing people will support you, if and when you have nothing to offer them, will become the most important thing for you to know.


Well the tit for tat aspect of it is at the root of the social instict.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> My addiction is power, huh?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Yes, whatever happened to him? You know, I am worried about his habits lately. The way he's been flying around, high as a kite, he could , God forbid, accidentally get chopped by @_Wytch_'s helicopter.
> 
> Have you heard of the poor bunny that got all chopped up like that? Isn't that terrible?? The pilot could have saved that bunny's life if only he paid attention!! Some people!


Said the ISFJ


----------



## Retsu

psychedelicmango said:


> Isn't that their normal mode anyways?:laughing:
> 
> ISFJs mode is "wah wah wah I'm so tired wah I have so much work to do wah wah no one loves me wah wah wah pet my head and tell me you love me wah wah wah I stil love my boyfriend even though he told me to stop stalking him, stalking?!! what an idiot, that's not stalking, I love him too much, sorry I called you an idiot baby wah wah notice me senpai!! wah wah."


Hm i dunno... Where would they fit baking into that?


----------



## sweetraglansweater

i know why everyone left...nobody wants to be the sucker to criticize and INTJ..and then end up dead from the icy mental spear sent their way. 

ha ha ha

that was supposed to be my criticism. 

next?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

sweetraglansweater said:


> i know why everyone left...nobody wants to be the sucker to criticize and INTJ..and then end up dead from the icy mental spear sent their way.
> 
> ha ha ha
> 
> that was supposed to be my criticism.
> 
> next?


INFP, a valiant effort, but some people just aren't born to criticize.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Retsu said:


> Hm i dunno... Where would they fit baking into that?


There's plenty of time after the go home and eat and prepare for tomorrow's work... Around 3 am.


sweetraglansweater said:


> i know why everyone left...nobody wants to be the sucker to criticize and INTJ..and then end up dead from the icy mental spear sent their way.
> 
> ha ha ha
> 
> that was supposed to be my criticism.
> 
> next?



That's right. Imma poke you all with my spear! Rawr. And why are you even here? Don't you have Sims to play?




_Hey I like this INTJ thing, it's not much of a change from an ENTP afterall_ :laughing:


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Not everyone, just look at the population growth rates in civilized countries. It takes 2.2 children per couple to sustain the status quo, a european average is about 1.3 right now.
> 
> The whole idea of a male continuing the bloodline is another question. There are cultures, where the woman is the carrier...
> 
> and lastly attachment to a "clan" is not even close to the bond an infant forms with members of his nuclear family (according to attachment theory)... which means that "one big family" would mean much less to an individual, and would hold far less value in a society... an interesting topic in and of itself... for instance what happens in societies where nuclear families are not the norm and all babies are pooled together and raised as children of the collective... or alternatively the "honor" societies where the nuclear family is subservient to the clan.
> 
> It's interesting that an SX-dom such as yourself is willing to dismiss deep connections between people as valid sources of motivation.


I was speaking as an outsider looking in, I can detach myself if necessary.
I never said it was all cultures and I certainly know women _can _be favoured just as much as the men.
Again, I was looking at all of this objectively.
I crave deep connections but it's not like I have those with everyone. I can come off quite cold if I do not feel that certain connection with a person. I'm not even sure I have a connection with my parents. I have no family of my own so, I cannot really say anything on that subject.

So, yes obviously that is how I am but that wasn't what the conversation was about.
Although I still would favour the strong in general. If my SO needed food, water, shelter etc. I would fight for them.

(was reading more)

As for vulnerability, that is a BIG one for me as an sx/sp.
When I do take the risk, it's a scary thing and it doesn't happen too often.
If I truly want to get to know someone and tell them how I feel.
Well, I'm all in after that.


----------



## Kynx

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I would like to be able to be compassionate, but since I use Fi instead of Fe, my love and hate are both purely conditional. I have no compassion, but I crave it, and I feel terribly guilty because I drain it from everybody. I feel selfish like a parasite.


Fi has lots of compassion. They can't readily show it as naturally as Fe can. 

Some Jung on the subject 
Fi dom

"A superficial judgment might well be betrayed, by a rather cold and reserved demeanour, into denying all feeling to this type. Such a view, however, would be quite false; the truth is, her feelings are intensive rather than extensive. They develop into the depth. Whereas, for instance, an extensive feeling of sympathy can express itself in both word and deed at the right place, thus quickly ridding itself of its impression, an intensive sympathy, because shut off from every means of expression, gains a passionate depth that embraces the misery of a world and is simply benumbed."


----------



## Slagasauras

Neverontime said:


> Fi has lots of compassion. They can't readily show it as naturally as Fe can.
> 
> Some Jung on the subject
> Fi dom
> 
> "A superficial judgment might well be betrayed, by a rather cold and reserved demeanour, into denying all feeling to this type. Such a view, however, would be quite false; the truth is, her feelings are intensive rather than extensive. They develop into the depth. Whereas, for instance, an extensive feeling of sympathy can express itself in both word and deed at the right place, thus quickly ridding itself of its impression, an intensive sympathy, because shut off from every means of expression, gains a passionate depth that embraces the misery of a world and is simply benumbed."


Meow meow meow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Doesn't understand what being a human is.


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Mango and Wiki INTJ
> Fluffy ISFJ
> Neverontime ENFJ
> Wytch ESTJ
> I've got ENTP
> Fandango ENFP
> 
> 
> etc


XD I was wondering what you were all up to.

ESTJ? I think this thing is probably over but I _guess_ I can.
I'll have to go find a new avatar and change my signature. Bleh.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Wytch said:


> XD I was wondering what you were all up to.
> 
> ESTJ? I think this thing is probably over but I _guess_ I can.
> I'll have to go find a new avatar and change my signature. Bleh.













erm..I mean, I don't care either way.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Well the tit for tat aspect of it is at the root of the social instict.


Sure, compassion, sympathy and empathy are natural instincts for raising young and occur more often and can be more extensive in social species. Like the monkeys that would starve themselves if whenever they received food, they witnessed another monkey receiving a shock. The 'every man for themselves' attitude isn't very beneficial for social species.


----------



## Kynx

Slagasauras said:


> Meow meow meow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're the cat that keeps shitting in my garden, aren't you?

*shoves cork up cats ass*

There you go pusspuss

:happy:


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


> erm..I mean, I don't care either way.


I'll give it a shot 

I'm still a T-dom so, that's something.

You all better stay on topic btw :angry:


----------



## Slagasauras

Neverontime said:


> You're the cat that keeps shitting in my garden, aren't you?
> 
> *shoves cork up cats ass*
> 
> There you go pusspuss
> 
> :happy:


Oh shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Wytch said:


> I'll give it a shot
> 
> I'm still a T-dom so, that's something.


Meh. Do what you want. :dry:




Shit Wytch is scaring me now.

*runs away to plot*


----------



## Slagasauras

Wytch said:


> I'll give it a shot
> 
> I'm still a T-dom so, that's something.
> 
> You all better stay on topic btw :angry:


Oh fuck she's not ISTP anymore and is a Te dom? RUN EVERYONE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


> Meh. Do what you want. :dry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit Wytch is scaring me now.
> 
> *runs away to plot*


:evil laughter: That's right be scared little INTJ, go back to your lab.

Your plots do not intimidate me.




Slagasauras said:


> Oh fuck she's not ISTP anymore and is a Te dom? RUN EVERYONE


You're all fools.

I would employ you, to give you some purpose but I doubt you'd even make a good minion.


----------



## Slagasauras

Wytch said:


> :evil laughter: That's right be scared little INTJ, go back to your lab.
> 
> Your plots do not intimidate me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're all fools.
> 
> I would employ you, to give you some purpose but I doubt you'd even make a good minion.


https://media1.giphy.com/media/WPZiqqI6cY2fS/giphy.gif




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunny

Slagasauras said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pah, you can't even use a gif properly.

I fixed it.


----------



## Slagasauras

Wytch said:


> Pah, you can't even use a gif properly.
> 
> I fixed it.


You have to click on it rofl.
You're such a lazy Te dom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunny

Slagasauras said:


> You have to click on it rofl.
> You're such a lazy Te dom
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gee really?

It's just more proper to use the actual gif rather than having people click on it.


----------



## Slagasauras

Wytch said:


> Gee really?
> 
> It's just more proper to use the actual gif rather than having people click on it.


I'm on my phone, and we both know IPhones are shitty with these kind of thing.
Sorry Witchy-kins!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunny

Slagasauras said:


> I'm on my phone, and we both know IPhones are shitty with these kind of thing.
> Sorry Witchy-kins!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you cannot post properly then you need a new phone.
I require only the best but your apology is accepted.

I must tend to my queenly duties now, adieu.


----------



## Slagasauras

Wytch said:


> If you cannot post properly then you need a new phone.
> I require only the best but your apology is accepted.
> 
> I must tend to my queenly duties now, adieu.


I broke my phone taking a picture of this awesome cat










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kynx

I'm off to work anyway, so I'll be istj.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> You're the cat that keeps shitting in my garden, aren't you?
> 
> *shoves cork up cats ass*
> 
> There you go pusspuss
> 
> :happy:


hi! *smiles*
i don't mean to intrude or anything, but where have you read about the cork-up-the-ass method for curbing cat vandalism?
i have chipmonks chewing up my tires, but I couldn't find the proper way to fight them, so i prayed that they move to my neighbors instead. Has your methodology proved effective? Also, what is the proper way to clean up the cat after it explodes?
Thank you.

P.S..: and i admire your signature, i am going to embroider it on a pillow.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> I'll give it a shot
> 
> I'm still a T-dom so, that's something.
> 
> You all better stay on topic btw :angry:


yes, yes, i agree... if we all start going off topic, this thread will become a total mess, and this forum is full of little kids, we should set the right example for them.

ESTJ i admire you very much, you are an example of what a normal person should be like, and i understand that your are surrounded by irresponsible people who insist on ignoring the rules, and that explains you're rage, but maybe you should consider taking anger management classes, before you accidentally strangle some lazy perceiver?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> erm..I mean, I don't care either way.


dear INTJ, you should learn to care for your fellow human beings, because all the good people do.


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yes, yes, i agree... if we all start going off topic, this thread will become a total mess, and this forum is full of little kids, we should set the right example for them.
> 
> ESTJ i admire you very much, you are an example of what a normal person should be like, and i understand that your are surrounded by irresponsible people who insist on ignoring the rules, and that explains you're rage, but maybe you should consider taking anger management classes, before you accidentally strangle some lazy perceiver?


If I was a mod I would have given them all infractions!
I would make such a superb mod.

Why thank you, it's nice that somebody around here appreciates how good of a person I am.
No, they need to start playing by the rules or they need to get out.
They are the ones with the problem here, not me. It's their own fault if something happens and I start serving out my own form of justice.

I'm surrounded by idiots and fools.

I mean look at Slagasauras, he broke his phone because he wasn't being productive.
If he had been working and not taking a picture of that cat then his phone would not be broke.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Slagasauras said:


> I'm on my phone, and we both know IPhones are shitty with these kind of thing.
> Sorry Witchy-kins!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


INTP, i've heard so much about you! now i understand why you have been hiding all this time, your hair is so greasy one could use it to fry an omelet... no, please don't walk away pondering the "what is a bath?" question.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> If I was a mod I would have given them all infractions!
> I would make such a superb mod.
> 
> Why thank you, it's nice that somebody around here appreciates how good of a person I am.
> No, they need to start playing by the rules or they need to get out.
> They are the ones with the problem here, not me. It's their own fault if something happens and I start serving out my own form of justice.
> 
> I'm surrounded by idiots and fools.
> 
> I mean look at Slagasauras, he broke his phone because he wasn't being productive.
> If he had been working and not taking a picture of that cat then his phone would not be broke.


oh trust me i completely understand! i am as frustrated as you are, these people behave like 2-year-olds on crack. no concept of responsibility whatsoever! believe me i am sick and tired of them too... but strangling them may not be the best answer, you will have to, God forbid, face eternal punishment for that, and we wouldn't want that for you, would we?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

nobody is around, so i have to do all the work around here by myself, again. 
le sigh.

off to wash and fold the greasy INTP cat.


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> oh trust me i completely understand! i am as frustrated as you are, these people behave like 2-year-olds on crack. no concept of responsibility whatsoever! believe me i am sick and tired of them too... but strangling them may not be the best answer, you maybe, God forbid, have to face eternal punishment, and we wouldn't want that for you, would we?


Good, then you may help me straighten them all out.
The jury would be on my side, breaking the rules means there are no rules.
It would be simple discipline so I could bring back the order here.

Any way, I would just hire someone to strangle them for me. It's not like I'm going to get my hands dirty.



> nobody is around, so i have to do all the work around here, again.
> le sigh.


No whining, all your type does is whine.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> Good, then you may help me straighten them all out.
> The jury would be on my side, breaking the rules means there are no rules.
> It would be simple discipline so I could bring back the order here.
> 
> Any way, I would just hire someone to strangle them for me. It's not like I'm going to get my hands dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> No whining, all your type does is whine.


you seem stressed out. *brings steaming hot camomile tea*
you should take better care of yourself, ESTJ.


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> you seem stressed out. *brings steaming hot camomile tea*
> you should take better care of yourself, ESTJ.


You would make a good assistant. 
It's just all of these people, they need to listen to me.
I'll sleep when I'm dead.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> You would make a good assistant.
> It's just all of these people, they need to listen to me.
> I'll sleep when I'm dead.


thank you and i agree, but with all due respect, you don't take good care of yourself and the way you look right now is frankly a little more reminiscent of the "undead" than the living, and i mean that in the most respectful way possible.


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> thank you and i agree, but with all due respect, you don't take good care of yourself and the way you look right now is frankly a little more reminiscent of the "undead" than the living, and i mean that in the most respectful way possible.


Then what am I suppose to do all day? Sip tea with you? Bah.

On my scheduled breaks throughout the day I do rest. Sure those breaks include me taking conference calls and making sure my secretary is doing her job.
But I do eat three balanced meals a day along with exercising and anything else that is needed for my health.
I have it on my schedule and I do not go off my schedule.

Do not question my methods, the last person who did that... Well, you do not want to know.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> Then what am I suppose to do all day? Sip tea with you? Bah.
> 
> On my scheduled breaks throughout the day I do rest. Sure those breaks include me taking conference calls and making sure my secretary is doing her job.
> But I do eat three balanced meals a day along with exercising and anything else that is needed for my health.
> I have it on my schedule and I do not go off my schedule.
> 
> Do not question my methods.


eh, no wonder your employees plot against you, ESTJ.


----------



## Slagasauras

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> INTP, i've heard so much about you! now i understand why you have been hiding all this time, your hair is so greasy one could use it to fry an omelet... no, please don't walk away pondering the "what is a bath?" question.


Wait what my hair is actually quite beautiful UM 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> eh, no wonder your employees plot against you, ESTJ.


Their minds are weak, I am the boss and I deserve respect.
I will fire them.

In fact I'm going to go do that right now.
Be sure to send me your resume INFJ.

You need some toughen up and I am the one to do that.

Good luck dealing with these peasants while I am away.

Although they might not come back, I fired most of them.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Slagasauras said:


> Wait what my hair is actually quite beautiful UM
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@_Wytch_ would probably be more effective at responding to this.
the difference between us, i just don't have the heart to tell you the truth, and she just doesn't have a heart.


----------



## Slagasauras

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_Wytch_ would probably be more effective at responding to this.
> the difference between us, i just don't have the heart to tell you the truth, and she just doesn't have a heart.


The difference between us is you a fake hoe and I'm a kween



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunny

@Slagasauras do not lie you only take a bath once a month (if that).

You're a disgrace.

My assistant will bathe you now, I have no time for any of you.

& I'm the queen around here, you'll get sent to my dungeon if you say that again.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Slagasauras said:


> The difference between us is you a fake hoe and I'm a kween
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


now watch you're mouth, you little filthball! don't make me lose my temper and feel guilty about it all day.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> @Slagasauras do not lie you only take a bath once a month (if that).
> 
> You're a disgrace.
> 
> My assistant will bathe you now, I have no time for any of you.
> 
> & I'm the queen around here, you'll get sent to my dungeon if you say that again.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> INFP, a valiant effort, but some people just aren't born to criticize.


ouch, that was esp harsh coming from an ISFJ


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

sweetraglansweater said:


> ouch, that was esp harsh coming from an ISFJ


i am sorry hon, but i have your best interest at heart. and you are a fellow feeler, so you wouldn't resort to such insensitive tactics as sarcasm would you now?


----------



## Slagasauras

Wytch said:


> @Slagasauras do not lie you only take a bath once a month (if that).
> 
> You're a disgrace.
> 
> My assistant will bathe you now, I have no time for any of you.
> 
> & I'm the queen around here, you'll get sent to my dungeon if you say that again.


Kween


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_Wytch_ would probably be more effective at responding to this.
> the difference between us, i just don't have the heart to tell you the truth, and she just doesn't have a heart.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hi! *smiles*
> i don't mean to intrude or anything, but where have you read about the cork-up-the-ass method for curbing cat vandalism?
> i have chipmonks chewing up my tires, but I couldn't find the proper way to fight them, so i prayed that they move to my neighbors instead. Has your methodology proved effective? Also, what is the proper way to clean up the cat after it explodes?
> Thank you.
> 
> P.S..: and i admire your signature, i am going to embroider it on a pillow.


I discovered that method in 'The ISTJ Book of Handy Hints and Tips'. It's proven to be the most effective, so far. Don't worry, the cat doesn't explode. It's owner will notice it in distress and remove the cork. Then the cat will do it's business at home and the owner will clean up after it. Just as any responsible pet owner should do.

Get a good quality poison for those chipmunks.


----------



## ebae

Neverontime said:


> I discovered that method in 'The ISTJ Book of Handy Hints and Tips'. It's proven to be the most effective, so far. Don't worry, the cat doesn't explode. It's owner will notice it in distress and remove the cork. Then the cat will do it's business at home and the owner will clean up after it. Just as any responsible pet owner should do.
> 
> Get a good quality poison for those chipmunks.


Oh nice of you to arrive! It's not like we were waiting on you or anything. We were not waiting on you; you are never punctual.

Also stop being jealous of chipmunks


----------



## Kynx

ebae said:


> Oh nice of you to arrive! It's not like we were waiting on you or anything. We were not waiting on you; you are never punctual.
> 
> Also stop being jealous of chipmunks


I'm an istj. I'm always 10 minutes early. If you paid attention to what's in front of you you would have noticed my type. If you would care to notice the thread title, it's criticize the personality type above you, not the username.
I'm perplexed as to how your type ever secures executive positions when you're oblivious to what's actually real.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Your type fits your avatar quite well, parroting without understanding the meaning. Good job ISTJ


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> I discovered that method in 'The ISTJ Book of Handy Hints and Tips'. It's proven to be the most effective, so far. Don't worry, the cat doesn't explode. It's owner will notice it in distress and remove the cork. Then the cat will do it's business at home and the owner will clean up after it. Just as any responsible pet owner should do.
> 
> Get a good quality poison for those chipmunks.


I don't like cats, I have to take them to a vet to get fixed, and I don't like anything I can fix myself with my wrench and a little duct tape.


----------



## Kynx

WikiRevolution said:


> You're type fits your avatar quite well, parroting without understanding the meaning. Good job ISTJ


Your avatar fits your type well. Immature, irresponsible and talking stupid. Good job, entp


----------



## ebae

Neverontime said:


> I'm an istj. I'm always 10 minutes early. If you paid attention to what's in front of you you would have noticed my type. If you would care to notice the thread title, it's criticize the personality type above you, not the username.
> I'm perplexed as to how your type ever secures executive positions when you're oblivious to what's actually real.


I forgot you are robot and cannot understand the complex structure of satire. Again stop being jealous of chipmunks. Don't be defensive; be better.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Neverontime said:


> Your avatar fits your type well. Immature, irresponsible and talking stupid. Good job, entp


Much creativity ISTJ, using your Si to mimick my previous critique. :dry: roud:


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Your avatar fits your type well. Immature, irresponsible and talking stupid. Good job, entp


Children are a nuisance. 

Keep them away from me.


----------



## Kynx

ebae said:


> I forgot you are robot and cannot understand the complex structure of humor. Again stop being jealous of chipmunks. Don't be defensive; be better.


I'm not jealous of vermin. Be more realistic.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> I discovered that method in 'The ISTJ Book of Handy Hints and Tips'. It's proven to be the most effective, so far. Don't worry, the cat doesn't explode. It's owner will notice it in distress and remove the cork. Then the cat will do it's business at home and the owner will clean up after it. Just as any responsible pet owner should do.
> 
> Get a good quality poison for those chipmunks.


Thank you. Poison, huh? I could never bring myself to poison a living being, that's just not what God-fearing people do.


----------



## Kynx

WikiRevolution said:


> Much creativity ISTJ, using your Si to mimick my previous critique. :dry: roud:


Thank you. I like to indulge my creativity on occasion. Not every waking moment at the expense of actual achievement though. 

What's that like?


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Thank you. Poison, huh? I could never bring myself to poison a living being, that's just not what God-fearing people do.


Hit it with a hammer, then.


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Children are a nuisance.
> 
> Keep them away from me.


Children don't approach you anyway, istp. On account of you being cold, mean and unapproachable.


----------



## ebae

Neverontime said:


> I'm not jealous of vermin. Be more realistic.


You are quite good at mimicking the master. However, you cannot be an apprentice forever.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Thank you. Poison, huh? I could never bring myself to poison a living being, that's just not what God-fearing people do.


They're vermin. Don't be so soft, this is why isfjs are always prime candidates for ritual sacrifices.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Neverontime said:


> Thank you. I like to indulge my creativity on occasion. Not every waking moment at the expense of actual achievement though.
> 
> What's that like?


Like the opposite of your definition probably 

Achievement != being exploited

But you wouldn't understand that, Mrs. Duty Fulfiller  Scratch my back now pls, and I ll give you a vision


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Children don't approach you anyway, istp. On account of you being cold, mean and unapproachable.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Hit it with a hammer, then.


[lol!!]

seriously?


----------



## Kynx

ebae said:


> You are quite good at mimicking the master. However, you cannot be an apprentice forever.


If that's a quote from a ridiculous sci-fi fantasy, I haven't watched it.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> They're vermin. Don't be so soft, this is why isfjs are always prime candidates for ritual sacrifices.


you are probably right, but i couldn't. i will just stock up on tires, until the chipmonks are all fed up with rubber.


----------



## ebae

Neverontime said:


> If that's a quote from a ridiculous sci-fi fantasy, I haven't watched it.


Look at that. You came up with something on your own. I bet you feel accomplished. Good for you.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> If that's a quote from a ridiculous sci-fi fantasy, I haven't watched it.


who has time for that nonsense anyway? all this sci-fi pretend, make-belief is completely useless... 
we have real things to do in the world, real people to take care of, put the bread on the table.
speaking of irrelevant nonsense and false advertising, have you seen this!? https://libraryofbabel.info/


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> seriously?


What? You don't have a hammer?

I guess you can borrow mine. You're an ISFJ, it's not like you won't return it.


----------



## Kynx

WikiRevolution said:


> Like the opposite of your definition probably
> 
> Achievement != being exploited
> 
> But you wouldn't understand that, Mrs. Duty Fulfiller  Scratch my back now pls, and I ll give you a vision


How's the job search going?

Nowhere?

Figured.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> you are probably right, but i couldn't. i will just stock up on tires, until the chipmonks are all fed up with rubber.


Give them your arm. They'll appreciate it.


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Give them your arm. They'll appreciate it.


The funniest part of that is she's actually tempted.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> who has time for that nonsense anyway? all this sci-fi pretend, make-belief is completely useless...
> we have real things to do in the world, real people to take of, put the bread on the table.
> speaking of irrelevant nonsense and false advertising, have you seen this!? https://libraryofbabel.info/


Some people live in dream worlds, expecting us to maintain this one.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Neverontime said:


> How's the job search going?
> 
> Nowhere?
> 
> Figured.


That's the beauty of being an entrepreneur dear roud:

You know, the guy who calls you to bring him a cigar a saturday night


----------



## Kynx

ebae said:


> Look at that. You came up with something on your own. I bet you feel accomplished. Good for you.


Praise from an Entj!
What do you want?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> What? You don't have a hammer?
> 
> I guess you can borrow mine. You're an ISFJ, it's not like you won't return it.


i do have a hammer, how could i not have a hammer? everybody has a hammer. 
i could not kill a little chipmunk with a hammer though, the sound of its little bones cracking would haunt me forever, lucky for you you don't have Si, ISTP.
just look at it.


----------



## BlackFandango

WikiRevolution said:


> That's the beauty of being an entrepreneur dear roud:
> 
> You know, the guy who calls you to bring him a cigar a saturday night


Sometimes a cigar is not a cigar.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Give them your arm. They'll appreciate it.


i would, but they seem to prefer rubber, silly little buggers. :happy:
probably missing some sort of vitamins, you know? could be seasonal.


----------



## Kynx

WikiRevolution said:


> That's the beauty of being an entrepreneur dear roud:
> 
> You know, the guy who calls you to bring him a cigar a saturday night


Guys don't call me. I'm too busy for dates.


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i do have a hammer, how could i not have a hammer? everybody has a hammer.
> i could not kill a little chipmunk with a hammer though, the sound of its little bones cracking would haunt me forever, lucky for you you don't have Si, ISTP.
> just look at it.


The peanut in its mouth looks like a cock.


----------



## ebae

Neverontime said:


> WikiRevolution said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the beauty of being an entrepreneur dear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, the guy who calls you to bring him a cigar a saturday night
> 
> 
> 
> Guys don't call me. I'm too busy for dates.
Click to expand...

I would like you to know what it means to imagine. A guy can dream. 

You know what those are right? That's what people that run companies have.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Guys don't call me. I'm too busy for dates.


oh hon, that's not good, you need to find that work-life balance, otherwise your work will suffer too.
i could offer you a massage to relieve the tension a little, but it's not the same.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Neverontime said:


> Guys don't call me. I'm too busy for dates.


:shocked: Rebellion is not in your prerogatives ISTJ! :dry: 

Anyway, you're interchangeable. Your choice.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> The peanut in its mouth looks like a cock.


Ew! what is wrong with you, ISTP?! 
can't you just have a normal, _human_ reaction to things?
they should have pills for that!


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> oh hon, that's not good, you need to find the work-life balance, otherwise your work will suffer too.
> i could offer you a massage to relieve the tension a little, but it's not the same.


Careful ISFJ, giving a massage to another woman is a slippery-slope to lesbianism, which makes baby Jesus cry.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Careful ISFJ, giving a massage to another woman is a slippery-slope to lesbianism, which makes baby Jesus cry.


[lol!!! you are good at this! :laughing:]

ISTP, it is clear to me that Jesus has long given up on you... and rightfully so.
That mind of yours is beyond salvation... it's as full of toxic waste, as that kitty's bottom that @Neverontime opted to plug.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> oh hon, that's not good, you need to find that work-life balance, otherwise your work will suffer too.
> i could offer you a massage to relieve the tension a little, but it's not the same.


Oh, that would be wonderful. What are your plans for November 8th? I have 30 minutes free in the afternoon.


----------



## Kynx

WikiRevolution said:


> :shocked: Rebellion is not in your prerogatives ISTJ! :dry:
> 
> Anyway, you're interchangeable. Your choice.


I don't rebel against authority.
Entps never attain positions of authority.
So it all works out, unlike you.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Oh, that would be wonderful. What are your plans for November 8th? I have 30 minutes free in the afternoon.


november 8th is pretty busy, but i can give you a massage instead of taking the lunch break.


----------



## Kynx

ebae said:


> I would like you to know what it means to imagine. A guy can dream.
> 
> You know what those are right? That's what people that run companies have.


I'm sorry, I don't speak cling-on. Could you present that in normal English please.


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ISTP, it is clear to me that Jesus has long given up on you... and rightfully so.
> That mind of yours is beyond salvation... it's as full of toxic waste, as that kitty's bottom that @Neverontime opted to plug.


I know a guy named Jesus; he plays blackjack, and drinks Jonnie Walker.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ISFJ, ISTJ, ISTP, ESTJ, INTJ... What is this, a bore fest?


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> ISFJ, ISTJ, ISTP, ESTJ, INTJ... What is this, a bore fest?


Your avatar's pretty sexy. Too bad with that inferior-Se you never let anyone touch you.


----------



## sinaasappel

psychedelicmango said:


> ISFJ, ISTJ, ISTP, ESTJ, INTJ... What is this, a bore fest?


You went to the dark side too
Come baaaaack


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

What even is the dark side compared to the chaotic evil of ENTPs?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Your avatar's pretty sexy. Too bad with that inferior-Se you never let anyone touch you.


I am not interested at all in pointless copulation if that's what you mean. Thankfully I'm not some sex crazed SP.



GIA Diamonds said:


> You went to the dark side too
> Come baaaaack


What do you mean 'went to the dark side'? _I am_ the dark side. I am the night.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Tetsuo Shima said:


> What even is the dark side compared to the chaotic evil of ENTPs?


I'm true neutral though ^^


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> I am not interested at all in pointless copulation if that's what you mean. Thankfully I'm not some sex crazed SP.


Your loss, honey.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> Your loss, honey.


So maybe now you can fix my driver's car you good for nothing grease monkey. I work for the biggest law firm in NYC. You really don't want to test me.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> So maybe now you can fix my driver's car you good for nothing grease monkey. I work for the biggest law firm in NYC. You really don't want to test me.


All done, sir. Of course, while _I_ would never do a thing like piss in your gas tank, I really can't speak for all of the other guys at the shop.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> All done, sir. Of course, while _I_ would never do a thing like piss in your gas tank, I really can't speak for all of the other guys at the shop.


I'll slap you with a lawsuit faster than you can say spanner, hear me? You won't even know what hit you.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I'll slap you with a lawsuit faster than you can say spanner, hear me? You won't even know what hit you.


Spanner.


* *




[By the way, we say "wrench" in the States, you're breaking character!]


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Your loss, honey.


I don't see anything lost here, other than your loss of virginity at 13 that is.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> I don't see anything lost here, other than your loss of virginity at 13 that is.


you got a problem with that?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> you got a problem with that?


None. You're a doer afterall. You have to do something. Thankfully sex doesn't require brains too much, otherwise you'd fail at it too, just like you failed at your academic career. I don't want to be too judgemental though, it's beneath me. I suppose being a cheerleader must be..nice.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> None. You're a doer afterall. You have to do something. Thankfully sex doesn't require brains too much, otherwise you'd fail at it too, just like you failed at your academic career. I don't want to be too judgemental though, it's beneath me. I suppose being a cheerleader must be..nice.


what's eatin' at ya? c'mon tell me, i won't judge. no Fi found here, mango. your siggy's kinda fun, is that how many layers of protection you need to feel safe, intj?


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> I don't see anything lost here, other than your loss of virginity at 13 that is.


As opposed to yours at [pending].


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> As opposed to yours at [pending].


she's clearly a late bloomer. :wink:


----------



## Angina Jolie

Your's was probably plucked before it even blossomed. That usually happens when a trimmer accidentally runs over the spring flowers, so don't be proud of it!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

oh this place is a goddam snooze hole.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Is that what you call it? Your snooze hole?

Well, it's been used so much it probably needs a good sleep.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> oh this place is a goddam snooze hole.


Because how do you criticize an ESTP? Oh, I know! How many people did you run over yesterday? How did they taste?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> what's eatin' at ya? c'mon tell me, i won't judge. no Fi found here, mango. your siggy's kinda fun, is that how many layers of protection you need to feel safe, intj?


Yep. I could lend you some if you want, with all that skin showing you could use some layers.




BlackFandango said:


> As opposed to yours at [pending].


Did you do your yearly check up istp? Hoes have cooties, even the professionals, we all know that.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Shameless Nation said:


> Your's was probably plucked before it even blossomed. That usually happens when a trimmer accidentally runs over the spring flowers, so don't be proud of it!


aww, did i touch on something personal there, infp?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ESTPs are so easy xD

Also to criticise.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I get told I'm condescending quite a lot.
> 
> For you ESTPs, that means I tend to talk down to people


Well, when you're 6'1.


----------



## Angina Jolie

To be honest. I really don't have much to criticize the ISTP about. Except - how much for the neighbour kid?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I get told I'm condescending quite a lot.
> 
> For you ESTPs, that means I tend to talk down to people


aha, any other platitudes up your sleeve?


----------



## BlackFandango

Shameless Nation said:


> To be honest. I really don't have much to criticize the ISTP about. Except - how much for the neighbour kid?


How much you got?


----------



## sinaasappel

Is this national confuse the hell out of us by changing your personality day cause I'm already confused about my type enough


----------



## Angina Jolie

BlackFandango said:


> How much you got?


The kids really done so I'm ready to sell my kidney for it. It's flexible on my side, but be reasonable.

EDIT: You are like immigrants in Europe or America - always ready for the dirty job.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

GIA Diamonds said:


> Is this national confuse the hell out of us by changing your personality day cause I'm already confused about my type enough


no.


----------



## BlackFandango

Shameless Nation said:


> The kids really done so I'm ready to sell my kidney for it. It's flexible on my side, but be reasonable.


That depends entirely on what you want him for.


----------



## ae1905

this thread is hilarious

I wonder how many ppl are following what's going on?


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> Is this national confuse the hell out of us by changing your personality day cause I'm already confused about my type enough


Go back to baking cookies, ESFJ!


----------



## ae1905

GIA Diamonds said:


> Is this national confuse the hell out of us by changing your personality day cause I'm already confused about my type enough


don't worry, hon, these ppl are confused about a lot more than type...you're way ahead in the game 


and ENTP looks good on you :wink:


----------



## Angina Jolie

ae1905 said:


> don't worry, hon, these ppl are confused about a lot more than type...you're way ahead in the game


Were you thinking about confused sexual orientation? That often happens - projecting your own insecurities unto others - when your own sexuality is so repressed.

(yeah, I know how this is ironic)


----------



## BlackFandango

ae1905 said:


> this thread is hilarious
> 
> I wonder how many ppl are following what's going on?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Shameless Nation said:


> No, cuz it's obvious it's about a delusion guy talking to water, cuz he's been in a military submarine with some enemy spy infiltrators for so long, that the stress has caused him to go mad and imagine that the water is his best friend. Poor guy, right. I mean, you gotta be dead stupid to imagine... anything really!
> 
> And now you are allowed to use the famous ''awww, did I hurt your feelings, INFP?'' Go ahead. No need for originality here, ESTP, we accept everyone.


beautiful. now back to the original point, it's not healthy to be "trapped between invisible walls", infp... not healthy. 
snap out of it and face reality before it is too late.


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Go back to baking cookies, ESFJ!


My car is still broken damn istps and there claim at being a mechanic


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

GIA Diamonds said:


> My car is still broken damn istps and there claim at being a mechanic


hey, you are an ENTP, make a glider or something.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hey, you are an ENTP, make a glider or something.


Did you transform again after sort of convincing me that you might be an ISFJ? I though you were balling tbh
At least this time most of my predictions for you fit, extroverted, perceiving and Ti user. Now that you've changed your identity 39389393 times, I am almost certain that you are Se-dom. Or maybe a trolling ENTP. They like disguising into different types to trick people. But I always got a sensor vibe from you so ESTP.
And here is your criticism= Dude, you are hard to type. Some stability please, you make it hard for me to predict outcomes + I get nervous when I can't project a foresight.
If you were male, I'd just quote some anti-fuckboy memes from Instagram because we all know that the fuckboy stereotype highly correlates with ESTP.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hey, you are an ENTP, make a glider or something.


Your previous avatar was cuter.
You're far too sensor tarded to be an ESTP, I was sure that your MBTI type is ENTP & now I'm sure that your trolliness is a result of your ENTPness.


----------



## BlackFandango

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Your previous avatar was cuter.
> You're far too sensor tarded to be an ESTP, I was sure that your MBTI type is ENTP & now I'm sure that your trolliness is a result of your ENTPness.


Pness.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

BlackFandango said:


> Pness.


Bring that Ti some efficiency, please


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Omg you're all so beautiful!


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Omg you're all so beautiful!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


>



Hi :blushed:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

BlackFandango said:


> Pness.


Aw thanks, you're much too kind.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

hypoglycemia said:


> Did you transform again after sort of convincing me that you might be an ISFJ? I though you were balling tbh
> At least this time most of my predictions for you fit, extroverted, perceiving and Ti user. Now that you've changed your identity 39389393 times, I am almost certain that you are Se-dom. Or maybe a trolling ENTP. They like disguising into different types to trick people. But I always got a sensor vibe from you so ESTP.
> And here is your criticism= Dude, you are hard to type. Some stability please, you make it hard for me to predict outcomes + I get nervous when I can't project a foresight.
> If you were male, I'd just quote some anti-fuckboy memes from Instagram because we all know that the fuckboy stereotype highly correlates with ESTP.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Your previous avatar was cuter.
> You're far too sensor tarded to be an ESTP, I was sure that your MBTI type is ENTP & now I'm sure that your trolliness is a result of your ENTPness.


 sensor tarded :laughing:

that is hilarious. Well i am an ESTP now. deal with it, yo.


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll report for off topic posts.


Grasser!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> sensor tarded :laughing:
> 
> that is hilarious. Well i am an ESTP now. deal with it, yo.


Give it up ENTP, you's sleep trolling again. 
If you're type is ESTP, then my type is INFJ. LOL


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

It would certainly make more sense for an INFJ to have "stargazing" in his username than an ISFP.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Tetsuo Shima said:


> It would certainly make more sense for an INFJ to have "stargazing" in his username than an ISFP.


Yup you're right about that, jeez you're type is always right about everything.
God forbid that a guy take his daughter's girl scout troop out stargazing over the years & also consider himself a student of life.
Too bad that your type can't see the good deep inside people & forgive them for acting out during their moments of weakness. but fking eh, at least you're always right.


----------



## ae1905

for isfps those moments stretch out to years, too much to forgive, P attention span, and all--sorry


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ae1905 said:


> for isfps those moments stretch out to years, too much to forgive, P attention span, and all--sorry


Yup you're very likely correct in that assumption, but at least I can find comfort in that I don't have to deal with it much longer.


----------



## ae1905

is your wife angry at you again, estj?...what did you do wrong--this time?

(domestic duties call me away...I promise I won't tell your wife you've been channeling your inner lady gaga


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Yup you're very likely correct in that assumption, but at least I can find comfort in that I don't have to deal with it much longer.


You and I should get together for coffee and talk fashion.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Nah I'd have decline because your MBTI type greatly aggravates me, you'd likely cry & walk away stomping your little feet.
Your type is just too "I'm going home & taking my ball with me too", much unresolved childish anger.


----------



## Retsu

ISFP impostor! :lemo:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Retsu said:


> ISFP impostor! :lemo:


Bahahaha, the kettle calling the pot black again.

Hey don't get me wrong, I don't blame you for not wanting to be ESTJ & starting a chain reaction that'll lead to a mass exodus from the ESTJ fortress. 
ESTJ is the most hated & discriminated against MBTI type & knowing that most every problem child associates the grossly outdated descriptions of ESTJ with the cause of their misery, who the hell would ever actually want to be type ESTJ?

I think that Pilot & WickedQueen are real dyed in the wool, die hard ESTJs. The rest of us were wandering around with our heads up our collective ass, not knowing whether typology is for real & where in Hell we might fit in the scene.


----------



## Retsu

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Bahahaha, the kettle calling the pot black again.


Bitch I'm the Rolex and you are the Rolax fake yo 

LOL INFJ


----------



## BlackFandango

So @stargazing grasshopper, tell us all about your Utopian vision.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Retsu said:


> Bitch I'm the Rolex and you are the Rolax fake yo
> 
> LOL INFJ


Yup I's now eligible for Special Snowflake status & I's gonna milk it till the day I retake my pure energy form.


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Alright, well I'm done with PerC.
> 
> It's been fun!


o.0


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Alright, well I'm done with PerC.
> 
> It's been fun!


have fun storming another castle!


----------



## ae1905

Tetsuo Shima said:


> At this point, everybody's changing their types just to confuse me. Oh wait, no they're not because they don't even notice me.
> @_ae1905_ Except for you. You're the same heartless INTP you've always been.


aww, you're making me blush

how's hiro?...you guys are so good together


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Alright, well I'm done with PerC.
> 
> It's been fun!


Chicken.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ae1905 said:


> aww, you're making me blush
> 
> how's hiro?...you guys are so good together


For an INTP, you have the campy humor of an ISFJ.


----------



## Bunny

I want to be me again.
@BlackFandango let's go race cars or something.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

You sure did a good job hamming up the ESTJ boss stereotype.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> I want to be me again.
> @BlackFandango let's go race cars or something.


Hell yeah!


----------



## fuliajulia

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Alright, well I'm done with PerC.
> 
> It's been fun!


A farewell penguin:


----------



## Bunny

Tetsuo Shima said:


> You sure did a good job hamming up the ESTJ boss stereotype.


Thanks :tongue: it was fun.

We should all do that again for Halloween.


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Alright, well I'm done with PerC.
> 
> It's been fun!


Cheerio! I'll miss you, in a fashion.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Thanks, but IDK how to not be an INFP. I mean, I act like an ISTJ when I'm pissed off, but not a stereotypical one.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

@stargazing grasshopper is having a Fe seizure lol


----------



## Bunny

He loves us in his own way.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Not that an ISTP would understand love.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Not that an ISTP would understand love.


Τhey love but they're too shy to show it. Don't tell Wytch I said that.


----------



## Bunny

Love? What's that? 


* *




True, we do but it makes us vulnerable and why would we want to show people our soft side? :x


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> Love? What's that?
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, we do but it makes us vulnerable and why would we want to show people our soft side? :x


a mushy Wytch is kind of refreshing


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

psychedelicmango said:


> Τhey love but they're too shy to show it. Don't tell Wytch I said that.


It takes someone with more Fe than an ISTP to know that.


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> a mushy Wytch is kind of refreshing



* *




Shhhh :tongue: don't go and get used to it now.




All right I have to be tough now, who's got something I can fix?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_psychedelicmango_, why did you play so little yesterday? Occams was power-tripping as an ENTP troll, but what was your deal?


Haha, yeah I really laughed when I read the thread.  I missed out it seems

Well, let's just say I was.. _unavailable.

_


----------



## mangodelic psycho

@Neverontime http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temp...-lounge-xntps-only-please-4.html#post21711250

See! even the estp showed his legs. I demand to see yours nao. Whichever two you want :laughing:


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> @Neverontime http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temp...-lounge-xntps-only-please-4.html#post21711250
> 
> See! even the estp showed his legs. I demand to see yours nao. Whichever two you want :laughing:


An INFP with that many tentacles? I bet she's big in Japan.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> An INFP with that many tentacles? I bet she's big in Japan.


Probably. Japan is basically the ultimate infp haven if you think about it.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Probably. Japan is basically the ultimate infp haven if you think about it.


Did you hear about that one game show they have where guys try to sing karaoke while a girl gives them a handjob?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Did you hear about that one game show they have where guys try to sing karaoke while a girl gives them a handjob?












No? Why doesn't it surprise me that you did though XD


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> No? Why doesn't it surprise me that you did though XD



* *


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Did you hear about that one game show they have where guys try to sing karaoke while a girl gives them a handjob?


would be more fun if he were driving a race car, and the girl were to up her game


----------



## Kynx

Wytch said:


> Love? What's that?
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, we do but it makes us vulnerable and why would we want to show people our soft side? :x


This is my true life example of an istp expressing their love on Valentines day.


* *







Istp walks in with box of chocolates, throws them onto seat next to me, then says

"Here....
...I love you....
...That's why you do my fucking head in."

Turns around and walks out.

:laughing:




:laughing:


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> That's just cos I'm looking at your legs.


That's why you kept going cross-eyed when I crossed my legs?
I thought that was tert Fe falling-in-like. 
:laughing:


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> uh oh, i don't know if i am more sad or flattered to hear that :wink:
> hey, you kicked ass yesterday both as the bossy ISTJ parrot and _especiall_y as the Calamari from Hell
> Enjoyed every minute of it!
> 
> P.S.: Treebob should be flattered


Haha. Everyone was so funny. Only problem was trying to keep up with the posts. I missed quite a few at the time, but I got a laugh this morning too. :laughing:

Yeah, Treebob wanted to dress up as me, but I told him he wasn't cool enough to pull it off. :dry:


----------



## TimeWillTell

ESTJs


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> * *


What. Why. Um. It looks awkward for those girls.


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> @Neverontime http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temp...-lounge-xntps-only-please-4.html#post21711250
> 
> See! even the estp showed his legs. I demand to see yours nao. Whichever two you want :laughing:


He showed you one! I have two on my profile. I'm still in front. 

Did you like his more than mine? Are you going to leave me for him?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> He showed you one! I have two on my profile. I'm still in front.
> 
> Did you like his more than mine? Are you going to leave me for him?



Wait a sec you have pics of you on your profile? Cos you said that before and I checked your profile and saw nothing.

Doctor I don't feel so well, my Se is deteriorating by the minute. Seriously.

I'll pray to the estp goddess @FluffyTheAnarchist for guidance.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

And no, I'll keep you, you're ok I guess. I'm sick of dem estps anyway.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Wait a sec you have pics of you on your profile? Cos you said that before and I checked your profile and saw nothing.
> 
> Doctor I don't feel so well, my Se is deteriorating by the minute. Seriously.
> 
> I'll pray to the estp goddess @FluffyTheAnarchist for guidance.


You have to add her as a friend to see her pic.

I say that and all the fuckboys are gonna be trying to add @Neverontime to see her long, luscious legs. :tongue:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> You have to add her as a friend to see her pic.
> 
> I say that and all the fuckboys are gonna be trying to add @_Neverontime_ to see her long, luscious legs. :tongue:


I'm not a fuckboy!

Those are indeed nice legs Neverontime. :kitteh:


I mean, not as good as mine, but they're ok.


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> I'm not a fuckboy!
> 
> Those are indeed nice legs Neverontime. :kitteh:
> 
> 
> I mean, not as good as mine, but they're ok.


Pics or or we won't believe you.

Not somebody else's pics either :happy:


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Pics or or we won't believe you.
> 
> Not somebody else's pics either :happy:


I second the motion.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Of course you do fandango.

lookie what I found though


* *















Accidentall leg flash lol. 31/8/2014. Beach and stuff, good times.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse

The type who most frequently visits the "criticize other personality types" thread.


----------



## with water

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> look! an ENFP tough guy  practically a real life unicorn!! shit any rainbows lately?


I'm not in your queue. By the rules of this game, you have no right to criticize me. You have failed the terms of the game. Goodbye. >.(


----------



## BlackFandango

@Rabid Seahorse 

You're a light-bulb. Ever been in someone's bum?



Chasing Nereids said:


> I'm not in your queue. By the rules of this game, you have no right to criticize me. You have failed the terms of the game. Goodbye. >.(


Don't suppose you wanna talk about Japanese game shows?


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Of course you do fandango.
> 
> lookie what I found though
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accidentall leg flash lol. 31/8/2014. Beach and stuff, good times.


That's not a leg, it's a knee! Cheating entp!
+1 for the gorgeous skin color though. 
@BlackFandango time to see your penis now, otherwise it's not fair. 

:laughing:


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> That's not a leg, it's a knee! Cheating entp!
> +1 for the gorgeous skin color though.
> @BlackFandango time to see your penis now, otherwise it's not fair.
> 
> :laughing:


I don't think the mods would care for that. 
* *




I don't mind using email though.


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> I don't think the mods would care for that.
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind using email though.


:laughing:

That's the prettiest one I've ever seen! roud:


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> :laughing:
> 
> That's the prettiest one I've ever seen! roud:


:blushed: Thank you. roud:


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> I don't think the mods would care for that.
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind using email though.


hey theres minors here censor your banana

and its aged pretty baldly how old are you 103:kitteh:


----------



## Angina Jolie

Leave it to a bunch of ENTPs to keep anything on track, especially a thread. HIRED!


----------



## sinaasappel

Shameless Nation said:


> Leave it to a bunch of ENTPs to keep anything on track, especially a thread. HIRED!


Xnfps the only other type that distracts everyone besides entps


----------



## BlackFandango

Shameless Nation said:


> Leave it to a bunch of ENTPs to keep anything on track, especially a thread. HIRED!


I'm not sure what excuse I have.


----------



## with water

BlackFandango said:


> [MENTION=230562]Don't suppose you wanna talk about Japanese game shows?


wat. Is this a perverted comment?


----------



## sinaasappel

Chasing Nereids said:


> wat. Is this a perverted comment?


your into tarot


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Rabid Seahorse said:


> The type who most frequently visits the "criticize other personality types" thread.


Dude, I am in love with your username! :laughing: lmao


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> And no, I'll keep you, you're ok I guess. *I'm sick of dem estps anyway.*



* *


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Chasing Nereids said:


> I'm not in your queue. By the rules of this game, you have no right to criticize me. You have failed the terms of the game. Goodbye. >.(


ooh, don't you go all ISTJ on me, horsey... cause I can tap into my inner INFJ-ness and predict some trouble in your future... and more "aquatic ambiance" than a little INFP crybaby could ever imagine.


----------



## with water

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ooh, don't you go all ISTJ on me, horsey... cause I can tap into my inner INFJ-ness and predict trouble in your future.


Am I being bullied? Picked on? Flirted with? The ESTP nature is all so confusing...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Chasing Nereids said:


> Am I being bullied? Picked on? Flirted with? The ESTP nature is all so confusing...


dat Ne is too much fun to mess with


----------



## BlackFandango

Chasing Nereids said:


> Am I being bullied? Picked on? Flirted with?


Yes.

@FluffyTheAnarchist, you're fucking sexy as an ESTP.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

DudeGuy said:


> @_psychedelicmango_
> but I liked what I saw :sad:












It seems you did. I hope what you saw didn't shock your virgin intp eyes too much :tongue:


----------



## Kynx

@BlackFandango @psychedelicmango @FluffyTheAnarchist @ae1905 

I have a question for you all.
Do you think I'm a flirt?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> @_BlackFandango_ @_psychedelicmango_ @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ @_ae1905_
> 
> I have a question for you all.
> Do you think I'm a flirt?


that's a tough question, hon. you see a flirt is a tease and a heartbreaker, while you are a tease and a ball-buster... which, in turn, does tend to break hearts... so i guess, technically, that does make you a flirt. :kitteh:


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> unlike INTP, he doesn't
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inferior Fe's a bitch.


sugarmommy: hey, hon, wanna trade?
intp: fuck you!

sugardaddy: hey, babe, wanna trade?
estp: fuck me!



* *




edit: this is a _type _criticism, and a highly exaggerated one, at that


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> sugarmommy: hey, hon, wanna trade?
> intp: fuck you!
> 
> sugardaddy: hey, babe, wanna trade?
> estp: fuck me!
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: this is a _type _criticism, and a highly exaggerated one, at that


fixed that for ya.

sugarmommy: hey, hon, wanna trade "theories"?
intp: fuck me!


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> that's a tough question, hon. you see a flirt is a tease and a heartbreaker, while you are a tease and a ball-buster... which, in turn, does tend to break hearts... so i guess, technically, that does make you a flirt. :kitteh:


Thanks for answering Fluffy. 
There's a thread on the infp forum about flirting. The general view seems to be that infps are unable to flirt or are terrible at it. Since I've done a small amount of very subtle ( :laughing: ) flirting in this thread, I thought I'd ask for your opinions.


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> fixed that for ya.
> 
> sugarmommy: hey, hon, wanna trade "theories"?
> intp: fuck me!


sugardaddy: hey, babe, wanna trade "accounts"?
estp: fuck yes!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Thanks for answering Fluffy.
> There's a thread on the infp forum about flirting. The general view seems to be that infps are unable to flirt or are terrible at it. Since I've done a small amount of very subtle ( :laughing: ) flirting in this thread, I thought I'd ask for your opinions.


[serious answer]

i want to see that thread now.  

personally, i think, infp flirting is the most powerful kind of flirting there is, it's extremely addictive and tough to resist. what it comes down to (for me at least) is a very subtle and understated yet playful and creative expression of a deep, genuine, childlike interest in another.

[/serious answer]


----------



## Kynx

@ae1905 
Aren't you going to answer my question? 

I'll listen to your theories and get really excited about how correct and intelligent they are. 
Come on, you know you want me to. :tongue:


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> [serious answer]
> 
> i want to see that thread now.
> 
> personally, i think, infp flirting is the most powerful kind of flirting there is, it's extremely addictive and tough to resist. what it comes down to (for me at least) is a very subtle and understated yet playful and creative expression of a deep, genuine, childlike interest in another.
> 
> [/serious answer]


That's a great answer. 

http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/667594-flirting-questionnaire.html


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> @_ae1905_
> Aren't you going to answer my question?
> 
> I'll listen to your theories and get really excited about how correct and intelligent they are.
> Come on, you know you want me to. :tongue:


if you look up "flirt" it says "playful w/o serious intentions"...but ppl flirt who _have _serious intentions--viz, articles and sites offering tips on how to flirt to attract someone you truly like...so it depends on which "flirt" is meant?...and, tbh, I'm not sure which flirt _you _mean since you offered me "free sex" but I never took you up on it (I think you were joking, though 

I will say this: many ppl take joking around as "flirting", even when there are no sexual connotations...many ppl are attracted to a ready wit, even when the wit is not directed at them...so a person may become an unwitting target of someone's interest, even when she has no interest herself, and be labeled a "flirt" even when she has no such intentions...enfps are often accused of this when they are just being themselves

note: for the record, I joked around with you on this thread, and an onlooker may have thought we were seriously flirting, but you'll recall that I made my intentions perfectly clear up front when we exchanged pms about Jung...and, indeed, there was no flirting of any kind, on either side, in our private communications, just an exchange of information and opinions


----------



## Kynx

ae1905 said:


> if you look up "flirt" it says "playful w/o serious intentions"...but ppl flirt who _have _serious intentions--viz, articles and sites offering tips on how to flirt to attract someone you truly like...so it depends on which "flirt" is meant?...and, tbh, I'm not sure which flirt _you _mean since you offered me "free sex" but I never took you up on it (I think you were joking, though
> 
> I will say this: many ppl take joking around as "flirting", even when there are no sexual connotations...many ppl are attracted to a ready wit, even when the wit is not directed at them...so a person may become an unwitting target of someone's interest, even when she has no interest herself, and be labeled a "flirt" even when she has no such intentions...enfps are often accused of this when they are just being themselves
> 
> note: for the record, I joked around with you on this thread, and an onlooker may have thought we were seriously flirting, but you'll recall that I made my intentions perfectly clear up front when we exchanged pms about Jung...and, indeed, there was no flirting of any kind, on either side, in our private communications, just an exchange of information and opinions


[serious answer]
Thank you. All my flirting on the forum is w/o serious intentions, so that would be the kind of flirting I was asking for opinions about. 


For the record, for anybody reading, the sex offer that ae1905 mentioned was in this thread and was part of the criticizing and was w/o serious intent and not a serious offer via pm. Just so nobody misunderstands.
:laughing:

(Yes, ae1905 was a perfect gentleman during pm's. He didn't ask for nudes or send dick pics or anything. )

[/serious answer]

Typical intp, someones flirting with them and they realize it 3 months later. 

I flirt with entps now. They realize I'm flirting before I do.
:tongue:


----------



## ae1905

Neverontime said:


> Typical intp, someones flirting with them and they realize it 3 months later.
> 
> :tongue:


----------



## BlackFandango

@Neverontime, I think @FluffyTheAnarchist and @ae1905 have answered your question pretty well.

Like you, I do flirt on here, but it's mostly in a joking way (hell, it practically my shtick). I will legitimately flirt with someone in the PMs if they genuinely interest me, otherwise it's all in good fun.


----------



## Glory

stick your third eye back up your ass


----------



## BlackFandango

Glory said:


> stick your third eye back up your ass


I can't, it's currently in @psychedelicmango's.


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> @Neverontime, I think @FluffyTheAnarchist and @ae1905 have answered your question pretty well.
> 
> Like you, I do flirt on here, but it's mostly in a joking way (hell, it practically my shtick). I will legitimately flirt with someone in the PMs if they genuinely interest me, otherwise it's all in good fun.


Yes, they did answer my question, thanks.

I do flirt w/o intent in pms, too. 
My main concern is that everyone knows where they stand.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> Yes, they did answer my question, thanks.
> 
> I do flirt w/o intent in pms, too.
> My main concern is that everyone knows where they stand.


Why? It's their problem infp not yours infp. Ugh. Much like @BlackFandango 's ass fetish.


* *




You are a flirt, but all the fun people are and I don't see anything wrong with flirting, even if you're just playful and don't mean anything by it, it's another pastime lol. I guess someone would call that being a tease, but people who call others a 'tease' are largely no fun


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Why? It's their problem infp not yours infp. Ugh. Much like @BlackFandango 's ass fetish.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a flirt, but all the fun people are and I don't see anything wrong with flirting, even if you're just playful and don't mean anything by it, it's another pastime lol. I guess someone would call that being a tease, but people who call others a 'tease' are largely no fun


Thanks. 
Yes, that's all true. 
If I find out somebody's genuinely interested in me though, I won't flirt with them if I'm not interested. I don't like leading people on. It grates on my Fi.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Why? It's their problem infp not yours infp. Ugh. Much like @BlackFandango 's ass fetish.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a flirt, but all the fun people are and I don't see anything wrong with flirting, even if you're just playful and don't mean anything by it, it's another pastime lol. I guess someone would call that being a tease, but people who call others a 'tease' are largely no fun


You have to admit, it was a good line. :wink:

I find that guys who call girls teases are also the ones who complain that girls only date assholes instead of "nice guys" like them. Personally, I think they're confusing niceness with being entitled, whiny, little bitch-ass pussies who ain't got no game, but that's my opinion. :tongue:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> You have to admit, it was a good line. :wink:
> 
> I find that guys who call girls teases are also the ones who complain that girls only date assholes instead of "nice guys" like them. Personally, I think they're confusing niceness with being entitled, whiny, little bitch-ass pussies who ain't got no game, but that's my opinion. :tongue:


I agree, but the question is why is the word tease considered a bad one? What's so wrong about leading people on? I don't understand


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> I agree, but the question is why is the word tease considered a bad one? What's so wrong about leading people on? I don't understand


I think straight men in general wanna think that they could fuck every woman they meet, and they get pissed when that delusion is challenged or shattered. To that I say, "get the fuck over yourself."


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I could fuck every one I meet. I can lift more infj. Fite me irl


----------



## BlackFandango

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> I could fuck every one I meet. I can lift more infj. Fite me irl


If I had a nickel for every time someone online threatened to me beat me up... Well I'd have like eight bucks, but that's still a lot of nickels!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Why are you talking to me? Do I look like an entp to you?!


----------



## BlackFandango

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Why are you talking to me? Do I look like an entp to you?!


Kinda, yeah.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

BlackFandango said:


> Kinda, yeah.


Then you missed my giant S. eStp. I want an iSfj, NOT an iNfj. Ewww


----------



## BlackFandango

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Then you missed my giant S. eStp. I want an iSfj, NOT an iNfj. Ewww


Guess which letter of mine is giant.


* *


----------



## daleks_exterminate

BlackFandango said:


> Guess which letter of mine is giant.
> 
> 
> * *



let me guess, you're gonna say D aren't you? 

....doubt it.


----------



## BlackFandango

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> let me guess, you're gonna say D aren't you?
> 
> ....doubt it.


Actually, irl my name does begin with the letter D, so it's technically true.


----------



## Bunny

Everyone wants to be ESTPs lately.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> Everyone wants to be ESTPs lately.


I have an excuse, I'm their dual.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> I have an excuse, I'm their dual.


Fair enough.

Since their my Extroverted counterpart I would rather be something a little different 
If I was to play "dress-up" again.


----------



## Bunny

Well, if no one is around then I think I'm going to go back to bed.

I'm sick :cold: so, everyone needs to feel sorry for me now and send me soup.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> I'm sick :cold: so, everyone needs to feel sorry for me now and send me soup.


I'll send you homemade soup. roud:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> I have an excuse, I'm their dual.


And I'm kindred. Which means they're not that impressive to me. 



Wytch said:


> Well, if no one is around then I think I'm going to go back to bed.
> 
> I'm sick :cold: so, everyone needs to feel sorry for me now and send me soup.












Aw poor thing. There's some fish soup. Get well soon!! Hugs <3

XD


----------



## Bunny

@BlackFandango & @psychedelicmango that soup looks yummy =D me want.

-hugs- <3

I almost never get sick and I do not like being weak. So, I really hate being sick :bored:
I am not 100% and that is a no-no XD

I want to stay now but I probably should rest :dry: be back later if you all are around.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Woah. Woah. 

I woke up and my type was changed. As the lazy yet adaptable bastard that I am, I've accepted my new existence.


----------



## shameless

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Woah. Woah.
> 
> I woke up and my type was changed. As the lazy yet adaptable bastard that I am, I've accepted my new existence.


I cannot criticize your dilemma

I too struggled with NTP vs STP forever. 

Hybrids are awesome just a lil pinch of N & S


----------



## BlackFandango

Oh hey @Cinnamon83, how you been?


----------



## BlackFandango

November said:


> INFJs, you guys are weird. Stop being so structured. Go out and enjoy life as it happens, stop planning everything all the way down to planning out feelings.


I would be offended by that, but my emotional calendar is booked solid at the moment. Are you free the 24th of April, 2027? I think I can squeeze you in then.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

BlackFandango said:


> I would be offended by that, but my emotional calendar is booked solid at the moment. Are you free the 24th of April, 2027? I think I can squeeze you in then.


Nope. That day i'll be too busy trying to figure out at which velocity I would need to throw a live chicken at a wall in order for it to be cooked as soon as it hits the wall.


----------



## BlackFandango

November said:


> Nope. That day i'll be too busy trying to figure out at which velocity I would need to throw a live chicken at a wall in order for it to be cooked as soon as it hits the wall.


Ask an INTP. Hey @ae1905, what's the answer to that thing?


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

BlackFandango said:


> Ask an INTP. Hey @ae1905, what's the answer to that thing?


As an INFJ, are you into My Little Pony? Are you a Brony?


----------



## Sava Saevus

BlackFandango said:


> Ask an INTP. Hey @ae1905, what's the answer to that thing?


First, we would need to find the weight, mass of the chicken x velocity / trajectory...

Hey wait a minute...

Stop baiting and using INTPs as calculators for maths, INFJ. It's bad enough being surrounded in thoughts. Maybe if you stopped and smelled a textbook once in a while, you would figure out the answer to such things in life.


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Oh, I never go there. Too many weirdos.
> :tongue:


Ikr. 
Infj's are secretly evil villains 

(thanks :happy: )


----------



## Kynx

November said:


> Nope. That day i'll be too busy trying to figure out at which velocity I would need to throw a live chicken at a wall in order for it to be cooked as soon as it hits the wall.


You mean that's how long it will take you to figure it out.


----------



## Elaihr

Alright, it seems like the person above me is an INFP... Here goes.

You're most likely great most of the time, but all INFPs I know get horrible whenever their Fi goes nuts in a negative way. It's great when it's good, I suppose few can spread as much enthusiasm and love as a happy INFP. Then again, I also think few can spread as much negativity and grumpiness as one that's gone sour. Keep this in mind: You can shine like the brightest of stars (which is great, keep this up), but sometimes you can turn into a black hole that just sucks every happy atom out of the world. 

Also I have to say I didn't quite like this, there seems to be mostly personality types I generally like around here (that includes you, INFPs)... ^^'


----------



## Kynx

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> First, we would need to find the weight, mass of the chicken x velocity / trajectory...
> 
> Hey wait a minute...
> 
> Stop baiting and using INTPs as calculators for maths, INFJ. It's bad enough being surrounded in thoughts. Maybe if you stopped and smelled a textbook once in a while, you would figure out the answer to such things in life.


Intps are calculators. They exist to think of the boring aspects that Fs can't be bothered to think about.


----------



## Kynx

Elaihr said:


> Alright, it seems like the person above me is an INFP... Here goes.
> 
> You're most likely great most of the time, but all INFPs I know get horrible whenever their Fi goes nuts in a negative way. It's great when it's good, I suppose few can spread as much enthusiasm and love as a happy INFP. Then again, I also think few can spread as much negativity and grumpiness as one that's gone sour. Keep this in mind: You can shine like the brightest of stars (which is great, keep this up), but sometimes you can turn into a black hole that just sucks every happy atom out of the world.
> 
> Also I have to say I didn't quite like this, there seems to be mostly personality types I generally like around here (that includes you, INFPs)... ^^'


Aww, that was too nice, infj.
We will have to toughen you up a bit. 
:tongue:


----------



## ae1905

BlackFandango said:


> Ask an INTP. Hey @_ae1905_ , what's the answer to that thing?


you want my recipe for flied chicken?

first, you have to understand that heat is random _molecular _motion and a flying bird is not random --it's translational--so motion itself won't cook the bird...but the friction caused by air resistance and the conversion of kinetic energy to heat when the bird hits the wall will cook the bird

1. choose a smaller bird for even cooking
2. remove feathers (feathers are insulation and slow down cooking of bird)
3. rub bird down with cooking oil, choose one with low smoke point to encourage rapid kindling, extra virgin olive oil is good choice
4. season (very important!--no-one likes an under-seasoned bird)
5. tie up bird to ensure even flying and heating and bird integrity

cooking depends on time and temperature: the higher the temperature the shorter the time, and vice versa....time depends on distance to the wall: the greater the distance, the longer the time, and vice versa...since it normally takes at least an hour to cook a whole bird in your oven at about 400F, you will need to create temperatures in the thousands of degrees to cook the bird in flight..this means you will need to hurl the bird at thousands of mph!...unfortunately, not even supersonic bazookas reach those speeds!...the only way to reach those speeds is to put the bird into earh orbit and rely on re-entry to heat the bird to thousands of degrees

6. call NASA and explain why you need them to bring back the Space Shuttle...if this doesn't work, call the European Space Agency...if that doesn't work, try Space X...if that doesn't work, go to Toys R Us and buy a toy rocket--with some luck you may be able to get your idea to fly
7. good luck and bon apetit!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> leave god alone for god's sake! Jeez!


Well someone must've fgured out they're ESFP afterall


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Well someone must've fgured out they're ESFP afterall


:tongue:


----------



## Kynx

*bursts in, locks door*

Phew! 

Don't let the intjs in. They keep trying to educate me.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> :tongue:


Bitch please. *sassy gif im too lazy to google*


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Bitch please. *sassy gif im too lazy to google*


You're worse than a Lucy Liu bot.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> You're worse than a Lucy Liu bot.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> *bursts in, locks door*
> 
> Phew!
> 
> Don't let the intjs in. They keep trying to educate me.


:tongue: since when are you not enjoying the INTJ "educatin'"?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> You're worse than a Lucy Liu bot.


Was that supposed to be a criticism? You're worse than fucking Laura Ingalls.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


>


ESTPs don't smile unless they're messing with someone's head. *looks at blackfandango*


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> ESTPs don't smile unless they're messing with someone's head. *looks at blackfandango*


i feel so naked. but then again i like being naked.

ENTPs should know better than trying to shame ESTPs, or manipulate INFJs.


* *


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i feel so naked.
> 
> 
> but then again i like being naked.


Pics or your ESTPness is questionable.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Was that supposed to be a criticism? You're worse than fucking Laura Ingalls.


he called you:

a) a robot
b) a ditsy robot
c) worse than a+b

C'mon ENTP, give the man some credit. ENTPs gotta learn to give credit where it's due.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Pics or your ESTPness is questionable.


oh but i like to keep my ESTPness questionable...


* *


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> he called you:
> 
> a) a robot
> b) a ditsy robot
> c) worse than a+b
> 
> C'mon ENTP, give the man some credit. ENTPs gotta learn to give credit where it's due.


Are you trying to mimic tert Fe or something?

You're right though, it's a problem area for entps and me in particular, and I'll work hard to improve myself.
@_BlackFandango_ that was an awesome reply really. 




*Cos ENTPs can and do admit their mistakes and weaknesses. We're just that awesome. Bitchez. *


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Are you trying to mimic tert Fe or something?
> 
> You're right though, it's a problem area for entps and me in particular, and I'll work hard to improve myself.
> @_BlackFandango_ that was an awesome reply really.
> 
> *Cos ENTPs can and do admit their mistakes and weaknesses. We're just that awesome. Bitchez. *


and that's how it's done.


----------



## sinaasappel

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> he called you:
> 
> a) a robot
> b) a ditsy robot
> c) worse than a+b
> 
> C'mon ENTP, give the man some credit. ENTPs gotta learn to give credit where it's due.


with visa or pay pal


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> oh but i like to keep my ESTPness questionable...
> 
> 
> * *


How about pics for the sake of my Pness?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> How about pics for the sake of my Pness?


well, your Pness is even more questionable than mine.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> How about pics for the sake of my Pness?


You don't have a Pness. And even if you did, the ESTP's is bigger k? 
@FluffyTheAnarchist this is how what is done dear? Evading the subject of your atypically non existent exhibitionism?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

GIA Diamonds said:


> with visa or pay pal


INFJs are not interested in money, it's too down to Earth for them... they would however consider virtual hugs from the right person.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> You don't have a Pness. And even if you did, the ESTP's is bigger k?
> @FluffyTheAnarchist this is how what is done dear? Evading the subject of your atypically non existent exhibitionism?


I don't know, nudes do make my Pness pretty big.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> *You don't have a Pness. And even if you did, the ESTP's is bigger k? *
> @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ this is how what is done dear? Evading the subject of your atypically non existent exhibitionism?


ikr? 

no, honey, manipulating an ENTP to do something they don't normally wish to do, by publicly challenging them to it.
re: my "atypically non existent exhibitionism", there, I have just gloated to curb your suspicious Ne, hon.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ikr?
> 
> no, honey, manipulating an ENTP to do something they don't normally wish to do, by publicly challenging them to it.
> re: my "atypically non existent exhibitionism", there, I have just gloated to curb your suspicious Ne, hon.


Haha, and that's why everyone agrees that ESTPs are basically an ENTPs younger, less intelectually gifted bro. You don't manipulate ENTPs love, that's mission impossible. In this case, for example, you thought you manipulated me, while I made that post just cos the "entps admit shit and are awesome" punchline came to mind after reading your post and I wanted to fit it in somewhere. 
Half of the time you think you're manipulating someone, they've figured you out and using you for their own agendas. But you still have a big Pness and your dudebros think you're awesome, so all is good


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Haha, and that's why everyone agrees that ESTPs are basically an ENTPs younger, less intelectually gifted bro. You don't manipulate ENTPs love, that's mission impossible. In this case, for example, you thought you manipulated me, while I made that post just cos the "entps admit shit and are awesome" punchline came to mind after reading your post and I wanted to fit it in somewhere.
> Half of the time you think you're manipulating someone, they've figured you out and using you for their own agendas. But you still have a big Pness and your dudebros think you're awesome, so all is good


yes, dear. 
@_psychedelicmango_

ENTPs should know that ESTPs are very simpleminded creatures, who feed on adrenaline. 
Seeing a worked up emotional response makes a good ole' ESTP go:


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> :tongue: since when are you not enjoying the INTJ "educatin'"?


When they believe that 'all intjs are highly intelligent and all infps are stupid' is an actual objective fact.


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> ESTPs don't smile unless they're messing with someone's head. *looks at blackfandango*


That's not true. They always smile at everyones grandmother when theyre she's handing over her pension.


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> That's not true. They always smile at everyones grandmother when theyre she's handing over her pension.


You no use grammar good.


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> You no use grammar good.


Yeah, sorry, got distracted by Pness.

:tongue:


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Yeah, sorry, got distracted by Pness.
> 
> :tongue:


Unless it was mine, I don't accept that excuse. You need to be punished.


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Unless it was mine, I don't accept that excuse. You need to be punished.


Wow, you're really strict for an infj

:laughing:


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Wow, you're really strict for an infj
> 
> :laughing:


I don't mind spanking people who deserve it.


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> I don't mind spanking people who deserve it.


oh lord what am i going to do with you @BlackFandango


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> oh lord what am i going to do with you @BlackFandango


Not a thing for at least four months, young lady.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> When they believe that 'all intjs are highly intelligent and all infps are stupid' is an actual objective fact.


that's irony right there


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Not a thing for at least four months, young lady.


:laughing: i have nothing to say
itll be like three months soon }

its crazy because i feel like im still 16

oh the disconnect


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

GIA Diamonds said:


> :laughing: i have nothing to say
> itll be like three months soon }
> 
> its crazy because i feel like im still 16
> 
> oh the disconnect


how does age of consent work between citizens of different countries? in one country it might be 18, in another 14. :kitteh:


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> :laughing: i have nothing to say
> itll be like three months soon }


Tick-tock.



> its crazy because i feel like im still 16
> 
> oh the disconnect


I remember that feeling, from five years ago. It goes away when you move out of your parents' house and lose thirty-five pounds. 
* *




Okay, maybe that's just me.


----------



## sinaasappel

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> how does age of consent work between citizens of different countries? in one country it might be 18, in another 14. :kitteh:


it varies by state for our country


BlackFandango said:


> Tick-tock.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that feeling, from five years ago. It goes away when you move out of your parents' house and lose thirty-five pounds.
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, maybe that's just me.


i wouldn't know but people are already telling me to eat a sandwhich and im just like 
are you buying and/or are you gonna finish that


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> it varies by state for our country


In NM it's eighteen, or a four-year difference for people under twenty-one.



> i wouldn't know but people are already telling me to eat a sandwhich and im just like
> are you buying and/or are you gonna finish that


You should just be all like, "I DON'T NEED TO CONFORM TO YOUR STANDARDS OF A BEAUTIFUL AND HEALTHY BODY!" xD


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> In NM it's eighteen, or a four-year difference for people under twenty-one.
> 
> You should just be all like, "I DON'T NEED TO CONFORM TO YOUR STANDARDS OF A BEAUTIFUL AND HEALTHY BODY!" xD


in Md its 16 i think

XD it doesnt matter i eat alot anyways


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> XD it doesnt matter i eat alot anyways


Oh, what a coincidence–AH! 

...Just four months and I can make those jokes.


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Oh, what a coincidence–AH!
> 
> ...Just four months and I can make those jokes.


OMG what _am_ i going to do with you????


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> OMG what _am_ i going to do with you????


I could always tell the judge that I was performing a pubic service. "High school guys won't go down on chicks. Oh they don't mind _receiving_ oral sex, but they won't return the favor. Worse still, they'll hump her for like eight seconds, then get mad when she doesn't have have an orgasm. Treating it like a threat to their fragile masculinity, and making her feel like it's her fault, and that she's somehow defective. After all, it couldn't be that Mr. captain-of-the-football-team can barely locate his dick, let alone use it properly, surely it's that this PYT is frigid. Is that justice, Your Honor? Is it?!"


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> I could always tell the judge that I was performing a pubic service. "High school guys won't go down on chicks. Oh they don't mind _receiving_ oral sex, but they won't return the favor. Worse still, they'll hump her for like eight seconds, then get mad when she doesn't have have an orgasm. Treating it like a threat to their fragile masculinity, and making her feel like it's her fault, and that she's somehow defective. After all, it couldn't be that Mr. captain-of-the-football-team can barely locate his dick, let alone use it properly, surely it's that this PYT is frigid. Is that justice, Your Honor? Is it?!"


noo she wasnt ready


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> noo she wasnt ready


Should've used God's Loophole.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> that's irony right there


Don't pretend you understand what irony means, estp. Estps don't understand meanings, they just speak without knowing what they're saying.


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Tick-tock.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that feeling, from five years ago. It goes away when you move out of your parents' house and lose thirty-five pounds.
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, maybe that's just me.


Wait....
You're only 21?
I thought you were 25 for some reason


----------



## fuliajulia

Neverontime said:


> Don't pretend you understand what irony means, estp. Estps don't understand meanings, they just speak without knowing what they're saying.


Wait... I thought it was ESTPs who are prone to flamboyance and aggression?
:tongue:


----------



## Kynx

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Wait... I thought it was ESTPs who are prone to flamboyance and aggression?
> :tongue:


Wait...
I thought infjs were quiet and lived inside glittery snow globes?

*shakes snow globe*


:tongue:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> Wait...
> I thought infjs were quiet and *lived inside glittery snow globes*?
> 
> *shakes snow globe*
> 
> 
> :tongue:












I wanna.


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> I wanna.


Ok.! Ok! 
I'll get you one! 
Just stop squeezing the lemur, entp.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> Ok.! Ok!
> I'll get you one!
> Just stop squeezing the lemur, entp.


He looks like an infp lemur, he probably likes it.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Don't pretend you understand what irony means, estp. Estps don't understand meanings, they just speak without knowing what they're saying.


don't you be a consedending a-hole nao, INFP. I know exactly what it means.


* *


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> He looks like an infp lemur, he probably likes it.


:laughing:

I found entp lemurs


* *













Look at the resemblance!


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> don't you be a consedending a-hole nao, INFP. I know exactly what it means.
> 
> 
> * *


You're so clever roud:


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Wait....
> You're only 21?
> I thought you were 25 for some reason


22. GIA's seventeen, I'm five years older.


----------



## The Lawyer

INFJ....you're so nice. Maybe a little too nice for your own good.


----------



## Retsu

I've seen wooden boards with more flexibility than you, ESTJ.


----------



## The Lawyer

Retsu said:


> I've seen wooden boards with more flexibility than you, ESTJ.


That wooden board you saw was probably the one up my ass.

ISFP....you're so nice. Until you get home and start ranting about how that woman you saw in the street today was so ugly and badly dressed that she got you upset.


----------



## TimeWillTell

An ESTJ lawyer? 
The only thing you must defend are the interests of multinational companies, as long as they pay you enough to afford your pet hobbies supposed to make up for your lack of depth in everyday life. 

That or once every decade some poor guy whom you'd use as a mean to reassess your social utility & buy you another round of peace of mind.


----------



## rieth

OK, darn, this is hard because I married one of you, kind of (an INTP) 
but I'll give it a shot because I want to be on page 2390 of this thread! :laughing:

So, get out of your head and stop strategizing all the time! 
The world is not a formula or a model to be analyzed, we are REAL PEOPLE with REAL FEELINGS.

And for once, stop stressing me out and turn in your paperwork on time!!!


----------



## TimeWillTell

Indeed INFJ, now you can enjoy your recovery time. Talk to you in 1 month, deal?


----------



## Retsu

I dunno ENTP, I think you'd forget to feed her after that long. You aren't known for remembering too well.


----------



## Bunny

ISFPs always make me think of hippies. I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## The Lawyer

ISTPs always make me think of auto mechanics. I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## Bunny

"Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery", I get it, you dig me.

ESTJs sure have a strange way of showing affection.


----------



## The Lawyer

Wytch said:


> I get it, you dig me.
> 
> ESTJs sure have a strange way of showing affection.


I have been waiting my whole life for a sexy auto mechanic to come by, melt my heart made of stone and sweep me off my feet, maybe even loosen that stick that is firmly placed up my butt.

I would sincerely appreciate your ISTP sexiness, if only your gender wasn't wrong.


----------



## BlackFandango

ESTJs make me think of all the teachers I had growing up who's lessons were completely uninteresting, so I just tuned them out and daydreamed, and they told me I'd never amount to anything. Worse, when I actually was interested in the subject I'd know more about it than they did, and they'd get pissed off when I corrected them, even when I was right. Because in any institution, preserving authority is more important than actually being right, even in one supposedly devoted to education.


----------



## Bunny

I don't think INFJs are built for structure 




The Lawyer said:


> I have been waiting my whole life for a sexy auto mechanic to come by, melt my heart made of stone and sweep me off my feet, maybe even loosen that stick that is firmly placed up my butt.
> 
> I would sincerely appreciate your ISTP sexiness, if only your gender wasn't wrong.


Shame isn't it? I've been looking for a guy with a heart of stone for a long time. I would just attack hug him for life.
All of my mechanical skills could break through that stone (and that stick).

Don't worry, you just have to hang around car shows, car racing tracks & auto-body shops.
You'll find the guy of your dreams there, make sure you mention that you love all of the Fast and Furious films.


----------



## Miss Prince

bender477 said:


> if I use my magic satire powers, your bruteforce isn't much use to you, is it? what aggression can stand in the face of laughter?
> 
> 
> 
> woman are you trying to kill me


Sure


----------



## bender477

Miss Prince said:


> Sure


you probably think that's sexy 2 oh socially oblivious one


----------



## Miss Prince

bender477 said:


> you probably think that's sexy 2 oh socially retarded one


I think its of throbbing proportions, oh Chosen Daycare God


----------



## The Lawyer

bender477 said:


> if I use my magic satire superpower, your bruteforce isn't much use to you, is it? what aggression can stand in the face of mockery & laughter?


Indeed not even ESTJ is immune to satire and mockery, it must be the Ne that makes us vulnerable in this respect. We have yet to achieve the perfection that is ENTJ, the improved version of a human, the type immune to every power visible or invisible, including satire and laughter.

Why do you have to mercilessly use your Fe to remind me of my single shortcoming and imperfection INFJ
Get back to work, you always analyze other people's feelings instead of working
I must not show my tears


----------



## bender477

Miss Prince said:


> I think its of throbbing proportions, oh Chosen Daycare God


am I also chosen to protect the small children from your throbbing proportions plz


----------



## bender477

The Lawyer said:


> Get back to work, you always analyze other people's feelings instead of working


what work, I am a feckless bum hippie activist. work is for working people.


----------



## bender477

BlackFandango said:


> I hate how people on this site can't tell the difference between ISFJs and INFJs.


l hate how ppl in real life can't tell the difference between isfjs and infjs


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> I don't think the mods would like it if I posted what I watch.
> 
> 
> 
> You know @Miss Prince, _I_ could do it for only one dollar.


Like I couldn't distract you from your duties. :dry:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> I hate how people on this site can't tell the difference between ISFJs and INFJs.


That's because there aren't many INFJs and most people don't know many infjs irl. For me it's a cross between isfj and enfj. INFJs seem to have the same extroverted sort of introversion that ISFJs have; they're introverts but they have social skills and aren't as lost in their heads or socially inept as, say, INTPs. I think it's the Fe. That's where they look like ENFJs. They have a freakish, though biased and often flawed, ability to read people and circumstances, they're 'present' in that sense. Well except ENFJs are extremely extroverted people. Or at least that's how they seem to an ambivert like myself. Social, they know everyone and everyone knows them. However, regarding social situations, Instead of just observing and intervening where it suits them like Se doms, NFJs empathise to the extreme, they "take things personally". Very personally. _Much like SFJs. _So all FJs have Fe and can look pretty much alike. You need to tell apart Ni from Si, which is not hard to in theory, but you have to keep in mind that Ni is one of the greatest mysteries of the universe. Give us a break.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> That's because there aren't many INFJs and most people don't know many infjs irl. For me it's a cross between isfj and enfj. INFJs seem to have the same extroverted sort of introversion that ISFJs have; they're introverts but they have social skills and aren't as lost in their heads or socially inept as, say, INTPs. I think it's the Fe. That's where they look like ENFJs. They have a freakish, though biased and often flawed, ability to read people and circumstances, they're 'present' in that sense. Well except ENFJs are extremely extroverted people. Or at least that's how they seem to an ambivert like myself. Social, they know everyone and everyone knows them. However, regarding social situations, Instead of just observing and intervening where it suits them like Se doms, NFJs empathise to the extreme, they "take things personally". Very personally. _Much like SFJs. _So all FJs have Fe and can look pretty much alike. You need to tell apart Ni from Si, which is not hard to in theory, but you have to keep in mind that Ni is one of the greatest mysteries of the universe. Give us a break.


That's all true, and not at all helped by the fact that many "INFJs" on here are mistyped Si-types; usually either special-snowflake INFPs who wanna be the rarest type, or ISFJs who've internalized the intuitive-bias. Still, no-one sees an INTJ and says "get back to work, drone" or any other ISTJ stereotypes. We have the same dominant function, so why is Ni-dominance so easy to see in them, but not in us?

It's just annoying, most INFJs have a general feeling of being weirdos who don't fit into the world, that feeling of being misunderstood is made worse by having stereotypes peddled at us that are for a completely different type. =/


----------



## Bunny

ISTPs get stereotyped like ESTPs a lot, it happens to many types.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> ISTPs get stereotyped like ESTPs a lot, it happens to many types.


Stereotypes in general are just awful. They reduce entire groups of people to a strict set of traits, and when taken to extremes that kind of thinking has to a lot of horrible shit in the world. Maybe that's why I like drifting this thread off course; it forces us to get to no each other, and make fun of each other as people, and not just as types.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Stereotypes in general are just awful. They reduce entire groups of people to a strict set of traits, and when taken to extremes that kind of thinking has to a lot of horrible shit in the world. Maybe that's why I like drifting this thread off course; it forces us to get to no each other, and make fun of each other as people, and not just as types.


I agree, they can be funny and give a good laugh but they are quite demeaning.
I mean even simply because they name the ISTPs the "mechanics" in here people just see us as that. Like it has no other meaning, even though it does not mean we are literally mechanics. It's suppose to be how our mind works. Our dominant function is Ti but no we're just seen as dumb jocks to people who do not know much about our type.

I find that stereotyping can get so redundant. I mean how much can you really say about a type until you have to repeat yourself. I like this thread best when it is off course as well because it gets a lot more interesting.

Criticizing can be terribly boring if that's all you continuously do and you do not really talk to one another.


----------



## Retsu

Neverontime said:


> That's just an excuse because you cry when you pluck your eyebrows. Wimp.
> :wink:


I do, and it makes me sneeze :'(


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> That's all true, and not at all helped by the fact that many "INFJs" on here are mistyped Si-types; *usually either special-snowflake INFPs who wanna be the rarest type,* or ISFJs who've internalized the intuitive-bias. Still, no-one sees an INTJ and says "get back to work, drone" or any other ISTJ stereotypes. We have the same dominant function, so why is Ni-dominance so easy to see in them, but not in us?
> 
> It's just annoying, most INFJs have a general feeling of being weirdos who don't fit into the world, that feeling of being misunderstood is made worse by having stereotypes peddled at us that are for a completely different type. =/


I've always wondered where infjs get this idea from. 

Infps are much more concerned with being true to themselves than with being the rarest type.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Neverontime said:


> I've always wondered where infjs get this idea from.
> 
> Infps are much more concerned with being true to themselves than with being the rarest type.


Cool  I demand an INFP membership  Would you grant it to me?


----------



## Kynx

WikiRevolution said:


> Cool  I demand an INFP membership  Would you grant it to me?


Sure. 
Mistype as an infp and those on the infp forum will hardly mention it, if at all. 
But you would more welcome as an entp though, infps love other types posting there.


----------



## bender477

Wytch said:


> ISTPs get stereotyped like ESTPs a lot, it happens to many types.


that's different tho, they're actually catching your dominant function
I mean that's the analogy of an infj getting mistyped as an enfj, I wouldn't mind that.




psychedelicmango said:


> However, regarding social situations, Instead of just observing and intervening where it suits them like Se doms, NFJs empathise to the extreme, they "take things personally". Very personally.


Fe doms will, maybe, infjs tend to be more concerned with an environment of unkindness lack of respect, and not necessarily for themselves. I've called out a couple people on this forum already, I can't help it.


----------



## Bunny

bender477 said:


> that's different tho, they're actually catching your dominant function
> I mean that's the analogy of an infj getting mistyped as an enfj, I wouldn't mind that.


Just because an ESTP's aux. is Ti, does not mean we are exactly alike or anything of the sort.
We obviously have things in common and I like ESTPs but I am not an ESTP.

That was my main point.


----------



## bender477

Wytch said:


> That was my main point.


sure, it sucks to be misunderstood, but at least they identified the cog functions correctly :/


----------



## BlackFandango

Miss Prince said:


> Be over at 11, I'll pay you the charges for sitting the children. I will give you extra if you go buy groceries, list on the counter.


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Miss Prince

BlackFandango said:


> Don't hold your breath.


This is why I hire you. Always looking out for people. Reminding me to breathe


----------



## BlackFandango

Miss Prince said:


> This is why I hire you. Always looking out for people. Reminding me to breathe


Why you _want_ to hire me. But you can't.


----------



## Miss Prince

BlackFandango said:


> Why you _want_ to hire me. But you can't.


I believe i already stated why your compliance isn't a factor


----------



## Lord Necro

Miss Prince said:


> I believe i already stated why your compliance isn't a factor


Have you made your latest donation to the top 1%?


----------



## bender477

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Where's the fun in terminating subordinates?
> Cutting them loose is akin to giving them freedom from your oppressive dominant personality & the sweatshop working conditions that you graciously provide them.
> Think of all the fun you'd have cheating them out of 4-5 hours pay weekly, cultivating a backstabbing cutthroat atmosphere in which they inadvertently police each other while you're kicking back in your office & contemplating that sore ass of yours.


if this is a joke, it's a very bad one.
seriously, people like you are exactly why people like me exist, this kind of behavior is abhorrent to me.


----------



## Miss Prince

Nator said:


> Have you made your latest donation to the top 1%?


Have you cured my pancreatic cancer yet?


----------



## BlackFandango

Miss Prince said:


> I believe i already stated why your compliance isn't a factor


----------



## Miss Prince

BlackFandango said:


>


I am. I said I would be over at 11


----------



## sinaasappel

Miss Prince said:


> I am. I said I would be over at 11


you told @BlackFandango to be over at 11
duh since when do entjs mix up their words
and uhhhh i think your 3W4 is seeping through


----------



## Miss Prince

GIA Diamonds said:


> you told @BlackFandango to be over at 11
> duh since when do entjs mix up their words
> and uhhhh i think your 3W4 is seeping through


I think you confused the meaning of "Be over at 11" should've been more clear on that. Anyway, how is the portfolio coming?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

bender477 said:


> if this is a joke, it's a very bad one.
> seriously, people like you are exactly why people like me exist, this kind of behavior is abhorrent to me.


Say what? Lil miss INFJ's delicate sensibilities have been trampled upon by another ESTJ meanie. Life is just so unfair for INFJs LOL, people like you exist to extinguish all the joy that life has to offer.

BTW: yes I know very well where the hooded pearl is located & how to tease it from it's shell. Please don't lump all of us as being useless because your type is too neurotic to just lay back & smile at the world.

Yes this thread is all about light hearted humorous insulting remarks, don't get your INFJ metaphorical panties all wadded up into a wedgie & cast a sour RBF upon others.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Miss Prince said:


> I am. I said I would be over at 11


If an ENTJ gives orders and noone's there to hear her/him/it, cause the Fe PoLR is a bitch, should a proper ESTP film her/him/it and post on social media or just laugh his/her/its ESTP ass off?


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> you told @BlackFandango to be over at 11
> duh since when do entjs mix up their words
> and uhhhh i think your 3W4 is seeping through


She must be flushed.


----------



## Miss Prince

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> If an ENTJ gives orders and noone's there to hear her/him/it, cause the Fe PoLR is a bitch, should a proper ESTP film her/him/it and post on social media or just laugh his/her/its ESTP ass off?


Its not an order, more or less a declarative statement of what will happen regardless. Anyway you look at it, you are correct. I have room in my staff for another "Yes-man" if you are interested


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> She must be flushed.


we're all broke, who pays for the plumber?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Miss Prince said:


> Its not an order, more or less a declarative statement of what will happen regardless. Anyway you look at it, you are correct. I have room in my staff for another "Yes-man" if you are interested


Oh, I am a "yes, man" alright, if you can afford me. Yes?


----------



## Miss Prince

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Oh, I am a "yes, man" alright, if you can afford me. Yes?


I'll give you a limited time offer. A dime a day!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Miss Prince said:


> I'll give you a limited time offer. A dime a day!


pfft, I am afraid these kinds of offers are a dime a dozen...you won't get a "yes man" for that... maybe a "maybe man", if you are lucky... now i'm gonna find myself another ENTJ e-3w2, who'll out-ENTJ-E-3 you in no time...


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Miss Prince said:


> I'll give you a limited time offer. A dime a day!


Pfft, I wouldn't bother going out for anything less than three nickels & a reassuring good job pat upon my back.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Miss Prince said:


> Guard the gateway to my ass ESTJ


I'm merely a conscientious objective observer, but INFJs are akin to ants under a magnifying glass.


----------



## bender477

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_bender477_ & @_stargazing grasshopper_,
> with a nice cushy mat...


I don't need no fucking sumo suit, your barbs have no effect on me


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

bender477 said:


> I don't need no fucking sumo suit, your barbs have no effect on me



* *

















INFJ stoicism is like a big majestic oak tree, hollowed out by termites :laughing:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> That's all true, and not at all helped by the fact that many "INFJs" on here are mistyped Si-types; usually either special-snowflake INFPs who wanna be the rarest type, or ISFJs who've internalized the intuitive-bias. Still, no-one sees an INTJ and says "get back to work, drone" or any other ISTJ stereotypes. We have the same dominant function, so why is Ni-dominance so easy to see in them, but not in us?
> 
> It's just annoying, most INFJs have a general feeling of being weirdos who don't fit into the world, that feeling of being misunderstood is made worse by having stereotypes peddled at us that are for a completely different type. =/


Well, you know, ENTPs don't fit either. They're supposed to be NTs, but they're distinctly different from the NT vibe aren't they? They come off as INTPs at best, when their Ti is developed, and a cross between ENFP and ESTP when it isn't. I guess you can find ways in which types on Perc are misunderstood and stereotypes confused with one another with every type there is.

Besides, shouldn't INFJs feel validated by the fact they can't be stereotyped? 




bender477 said:


> Fe doms will, maybe, infjs tend to be more concerned with an environment of unkindness lack of respect, and not necessarily for themselves. I've called out a couple people on this forum already, I can't help it.


That's my point. They might be involved in situations that have nothing to do with them. They make things their business. It's their job to call out anything that is unkind or disrespectful. That's Fe. Fi doesn't give a fuck about all that.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INFJ stoicism is like a big majestic oak tree, hollowed out by termites :laughing:


ESTP stoicism is like...no it just sounds wrong to have these two in the same sentence. Stoicism though, that's an impressve word for you bro, where did you hear it?


----------



## Miss Prince

I'm sorry, I thought most ENTPs were too busy masturbating to post witty remarks, let alone do it in my office


----------



## Lord Necro

Miss Prince said:


> I'm sorry, I thought most ENTPs were too busy masturbating to post witty remarks, let alone do it in my office


Why is it your type rudely talks over everybody else?


----------



## Miss Prince

Nator said:


> Why is it your type rudely talks over everybody else?


Why is it that you still haven't fixed my cancer?


----------



## Lord Necro

Miss Prince said:


> Why is it that you still haven't fixed my cancer?


What is it with the "still" factor anyway?


----------



## Miss Prince

Nator said:


> What is it with the "still" factor anyway?


I believe I asked you earlier to stop my untimely death


----------



## Lord Necro

Miss Prince said:


> I believe I asked you earlier to stop my untimely death


Can't always expect immediate action.


----------



## Miss Prince

Nator said:


> Can't always expect immediate action.


It's been several hours


----------



## Lord Necro

Miss Prince said:


> It's been several hours


Well, I decide to perform my procedures in Canada as opposed to the U.S, so that is why.


----------



## Miss Prince

Nator said:


> Well, I decide to perform my procedures in Canada as opposed to the U.S, so that is why.


I got a meeting in five. Can you do it with local anesthesia by some chance?


----------



## Lord Necro

Miss Prince said:


> I got a meeting in five. Can you do it with local anesthesia by some chance?


You get what you pay for. Since healthcare is "free" in Canada, it's best not to tell you, the patient, what I am injecting you with. Not my fault corporate taxes are so high in the U.S. that I had to move my business here.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Miss Prince said:


> I'm sorry, I thought most ENTPs were too busy masturbating to post witty remarks, let alone do it in my office


We masturbate to witty remarks, alone in your office when you're off to your "meetings".


----------



## Miss Prince

psychedelicmango said:


> We masturbate to witty remarks, alone in your office when you're off to your "meetings".


Make sure you fill a bowl. I haven't had lunch yet


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> We masturbate to witty remarks, alone in your office when you're off to your "meetings".


Shall I perform cunning linguist on you?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

*inserts objective criticism * ENTPs should objectively be eliminated.


----------



## Lord Necro

Earthious said:


> *inserts objective criticism * ENTPs should objectively be eliminated.


Is about time to trim the afro?


----------



## TimeWillTell

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hehe... well "vain" to thinkers is like coffee to donuts.


Then you got your recipe for being depressed with reality


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hehe... well "vain" to thinkers is like coffee to donuts.


and feelers to thinkers is like policemen to coffee and donuts


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Stealing words out of my mouth again muffin
> 
> ENTP-Socrates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win :glee:


24 minutes!!!! My attention span ends at 5, ENTP... 
the rock-star of philosophy is pretty damn fun, gotta give you that! 

(back to watching)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Cos they realise they're mortal.


So? The big idea is then to spend the few short years they got mourning mortality??
@_psychedelicmango_

My ESTP ex-step-grandmother, who died at 84, refused to fix her teeth, saving money to go drink and gamble (at 84!)... when her ISTJ daughter condescendingly asked her "what the hell are you doing, mom?!", the Grandma replied with: "Why, blowing your inheritance, of course, hon"  

At 84, after 3 kids, she was one of the most fun-loving free spirited souls I've ever known.
Felt no generational gaps with her whatsoever... she was one of those hippies, who marched on Washington to protest against the war in Vietnam in the late 60's.


----------



## Lord Necro

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> So? The big idea is then to spend the few short years they got mourning mortality??


The type that quite honestly has the least in life to be arrogant about. Projects arrogance anyway to reassure themselves, so they don't crack under pressure.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Master race yada yada... Anyway


Nator said:


> The type that quite honestly has the least in life to be arrogant about. Projects arrogance anyway to reassure themselves, so they don't crack under pressure.


I'm curious: What, if anything, is worth being arrogant about in life? I made an argument recently (similar to my 'the truth hurts' comment a few moments ago) that Id types are happier than Ego and Superego types and, given ESTPs propensity for 3,7,8 in their enneagram tritype, we must conclude that they are of the happiest types. Isn't that the main goal in life - To be comfortable, have fun or be fulfilled in whatever way that means to you? If sex drugs and rock and roll works for them, all the power to them. We should be envious-- not feel contemptuous.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aristotle was the first of the Western thinkers to craft a comprehensive system of thinking out of the various philosophies that had preceded him. Furthermore, Aristotle’s system is as concerned with what we today would call empirical science as with actual philosophy. He did not withdraw into an internal world of thoughts and images by way of which he understood the world. Rather, he seems to have projected his internal processes onto the outside world whereby he objectified them in order to understand them as physical objects.
> 
> Though type enthusiasts are often ignorant of Aristotle’s role in the history of philosophy, professional philosophers tend to fall more in line with the portrait that we have just painted above. As the scholar Giovanni Casertano has noted:
> 
> “[Aristotle’s] influence has been practically felt for more than two thousand years in all branches of science, from logic to physics, to astronomy, from biology to zoology, and, of course, philosophy. The ingenious nature of his ‘arrangement’ of knowledge, in each and every field, in a consistently organized picture where experience and rationality would meld without evident conflicts, made his thought a set and binding reference point for philosophers and scientists, thus promoting the development and widening of human cognition.” – Giovanni Casertano, in Cordero et al.: Parmenides, Venerable and Awesome, Parmenides Publishing 2012 ed., p. 23
> 
> Ironically, even Casertano’s list is incomplete: To the list of Aristotle’s accomplishments, one should also add that he compiled and systematized Ethics, Theology, Literary Theory, Rhetoric, Political Theory, Medicine, and Poetics. However, note what Casertano just said: What was so remarkable about Aristotle was the ingenious nature of his ‘arrangement’ of knowledge, in each and every field, “into a consistently organized picture where experience and rationality would meld.”
> 
> To understand what this characterization says about Aristotle’s type, let us turn to van der Hoop’s work on Jungian typology:
> 
> “It will make a great difference whether, in addition to their thinking function, persons of the [Extroverted Thinking] type make most use of Sensation or of Intuition. … If it is Intuition that comes second … Thinking will occupy itself … with sorting … ideas and motives. … We find an instance [of this type] in these philosophers whose work is chiefly concerned with … coordinating the views of various thinkers, a process in which creative work [of one’s own] may to some extent be achieved.” – J.H. van der Hoop: Character and the Unconscious, Kessinger Publishing 2010 ed., p. 169
> 
> So if a Te type has N as his auxiliary function, he is primarily concerned with organizing and coordinating knowledge. Indeed, this appears a perfect fit for Aristotle’s crowning achievement: His grand compilation of empirical knowledge into a seemingly coherent system. As we recall from both Jung and van der Hoop, the Te type’s foremost interest is not so much in interpreting facts as it is in collecting them and shaping them into a practical guide – thus giving coherence to the overall system of facts.
> 
> So Aristotle was in fact more of an overall systematizer, compiler, organizer, and applied empirical scientist than what would today be called a philosopher. Going by the functional role that he filled, he would thus be an ENTJ as indicated by the van der Hoop quote, but a functional role is merely a “default” and says little about the specific individual. It is a type of “all else being equal” assessment that can only be final in the absence of other types of evidence. So let’s take a closer look at what we also know about Aristotle.
> 
> Primacy of External Objects
> 
> In Jung’s definition of introversion and extroversion, the person who is primarily concerned with the external world on its own terms is an extrovert and the person who primarily processes reality through an extra layer of subjective associations is an introvert. And though Jung did not dare to commit himself to any specific typing of Aristotle, he did find it expedient to say that “Aristotle was entirely a man of reality.” With regards to Aristotle, we have several pieces of evidence to indicate that he was an extrovert.
> 
> First, Aristotle was known to have acquired every scrap of philosophical papyrus that he could find. When Plato walked past his house, he pointed out Aristotle’s dwelling and called it “the reading shop.” This indicates to us that not only did Aristotle acquire a multitude of sources to study, he was also actively engaged in studying them. This testimony is corroborated by reading Aristotle’s own writings, in which he actively comments on almost every Greek philosopher that came before him. And as the truism goes, Aristotle did not originate a doctrine: He took something of all that went before him and then added his own ideas.
> 
> This shows us something about the difference between T and N. As van der Hoop has said, the Thinking function “puts into man’s possession the sum-total of knowledge [of] the species, but it reduces his capacity to work on things for himself, because he is no longer expected to make his own observations,” whereas the N type must in some sense re-discover the knowledge that he works with for himself. So the N function is more original, but also more irrational and personal. By contrast, the T function is less original, but more rational and systematic.
> 
> Though much has been made of the amiable philosophies of Plato and Socrates, their bent is really strikingly unsystematic when compared to Aristotle’s (though of course Plato’s perception, being introverted, appears more consistent at first glance than is actually the case. A stroll through his Republic will reveal that he did not even set out a finite number of psychological types for himself (the types being the very bedrock upon which his republic is built). Rather, the number of psychological types that are present to Plato alternates as it suits his discussion.
> 
> That Plato disdained Aristotle’s eagerness to learn of all prior philosophy before setting out to create his own shows us one further difference between T and N: As we have noted in our Spinoza-Kant Infographic, Kant (the T type) read his predecessors in a factual manner and accepted wholesale the arguments that he found tenable. In contrast to Kant, Spinoza (the N type) read his predecessors in an idiosyncratic manner, and even when he thought he had understood them, he actually welded their thought into something new. This difference can also be seen in Plato’s warping of Parmenides, which was perhaps intended as a development, but which ended up overshadowing Parmenides and cutting him off from the mainstream of Western thought. And finally, Aristotle’s appropriation of Plato’s doctrine is actually quite faithful, although it does make the “necessary reparations” in order to make the theory fit the real world – something that was of no concern to the world-denying Plato.
> 
> Interested in Facts for their Own Sake
> 
> “[With the Te type] emphasis will always be upon the object, not the idea.” – Marie-Louise von Franz, Lectures on Jung’s Typology, Spring Publications 1971 ed., p. 38
> 
> Likewise, in discussing the primacy of external objects in Aristotle’s psyche, it is pertinent to note that Aristotle’s own philosophical interests were but one branch upon the entirety of the tree of knowledge that he organized for himself. Though Aristotle did have a philosophical doctrine (stitched together from various predecessors and upgraded with his own criticisms and corrections), it did not define the entirety of his mental life, as was the case with Plato or Socrates. Rather, Aristotle’s interest in the external world also led him to compile purely descriptive lists like the following:
> 
> All known plants and animals
> All known constitutions of states
> All Olympic winners
> 
> As mentioned, Aristotle’s criticism of prior philosophers was just one of the many fields which he subjected to his method of reviewing the totality of past evidence and then organizing it into something more systematic and efficient. Aristotle liked philosophy, but he could easily have done without it. According to ancient testimonies, he would be just as happy collecting clams and sea-shells on the beach and cataloging them according to their properties and species. Certainly, no one ever saw Plato or Socrates examining clams to find out what was inside them. They were far too busy with their introspective musings to interest themselves in the real world on its own terms. And so, while Aristotle’s interest in facts for their own sake does not tell us whether he is an introvert or an extrovert, it does tell us that his Sensation function is unlikely to have been repressed.
> 
> What was Aristotle’s inferior function then? A few quotes might offer the clue:
> 
> “Aristotle’s writings are in any case uncommonly impersonal.” – Jonathan Barnes: The Cambridge Companion to Aristotle, Cambridge University Press 1999 ed., p. 2
> 
> “Aristotle’s personality was not morbidly self-expressive in the way that Rousseau’s clearly was.” – Carlo Natali: Aristotle: His Life and School, Princeton University Press 2013 ed., p. ix
> 
> “Though he composed a separate course of lectures on individual conduct (the Ethics), he … offers an apology for dealing with the … individual … apart from the more general doctrine of the organization of society.” – Alfred Edward Taylor: Aristotle, Dover 1955 ed., p. 20
> 
> “To the man with any depth of feeling, [Aristotle’s Ethics] cannot but be repulsive.” – Bertrand Russell: History of Western Philosophy, §1.2.20
> 
> “His treatises are systematic, his discussions are divided into heads; he is a professional teacher, not an inspired prophet. His work is critical, careful, pedestrian, without any trace of backing enthusiasm. … He is not passionate.” – Bertrand Russell: History of Western Philosophy, §1.2.19
> 
> In fact, if the reader is willing to grant that Aristotle’s inferior function was Fi, it is possible to zoom in even further. One may turn to Marie-Louise von Franz’s characterization of the Te type and the repressed Fi that invariably exists in such types. Of the Te type in general she said:
> 
> “[In the Te type] feeling attachments to certain ideals or people are present, but they never appear in daytime activities. Such a man may spend his whole life settling problems, re-organizing firms, and stating things clearly; only at the end of his life would he start to ask himself what he had really lived for.” – Marie-Louise von Franz, Lectures on Jung’s Typology, Spring Publications 1971 ed., p. 38
> 
> And of course, of Aristotle we might famously say:
> 
> “There is in Aristotle an almost complete absence of what may be called benevolence or philanthropy. The sufferings of mankind, insofar as he is aware of them, do not move him emotionally. … There is an emotional poverty in [his] Ethics, which is not found in the earlier philosophers. … Everything that makes men feel a passionate interest in each other seems to be forgotten.” – Bertrand Russell: History of Western Philosophy, §1.2.20
> 
> As von Franz further says, with Fi, love does not flow towards the outer object, but is bottled up inside of the person. Indeed, Aristotle’s repressed Fi is the very inverse of Immanuel Kant’s repressed Fe, which, though it was repressed from consciousness, nevertheless attempted to see a value in all men and to put all men on an equal footing; following the same laws and the same morality. Conversely, in accordance with the nature of Fi, which prompts the subject to see differences between men, Aristotle posits a differentiated, Nietzschean ethics, where some are fit to be masters and others are fit to be slaves.
> 
> Ti, Te, and Ni: Interpretation vs. Organization vs. Transcendence
> 
> “Aristotle’s Rhetoric and Poetics [are not] properly speaking, a contribution to Philosophy. They are intended as collections of practical rules.” – Alfred Edward Taylor: Aristotle, Dover 1995 ed., p. 20
> 
> When we look at Ti vs. Te, we should remember that the Te types are drawn to specific fields in order to organize and arrange them, whereas Ti types are intent upon finding some idea that might explain the object. As Joan Evans has said in her work on type:
> 
> “According to Jung’s classification, the man whose dominant function is [Te] bases the system of his life on logical conclusions arrived at through consideration of the facts of objective experience. … [But Ti] is concerned not with the intrinsic nature of the object but with [the Ti type’s] own idea of it.” – Joan Evans, Taste and Temperament, Jonathan Cape 1939 ed., p. 24
> 
> This characterization is in accordance with what Isabel Myers said about the difference between Te and Ti: Te depends upon the object, and Ti depends upon the overall idea that gives significance to the object. Where does Aristotle stand in this divide?
> 
> As it happens, Immanuel Kant had read Aristotle in preparation of his grand philosophical system. And while he certainly did respect Aristotle, Kant nevertheless complained to a friend that in his work, the layout was not going to be like Aristotle’s which “merely set forth entities side by side as he found them.” To Kant it was going to be the pleasing idea that gave coherence to the overall picture, whereas to Aristotle it was the organization of the facts themselves that gave coherence to the problems under investigation.
> 
> Likewise, though Plato would contend in his doctrine that there may be things that have existence without existing in the physical world, Aristotle vehemently denied that it could be so. To Plato, for example, Beauty could exist as a universal, even if nothing in the world was beautiful, whereas to Aristotle, Beauty is only meaningful as long as it refers to something that actually exists in the world.
> 
> To Aristotle, the physical world formed the beginning and the end of that-which-is, whereas to Plato, the physical world was but a footnote to that-which-is. As is evident from Plato, facts and knowledge should provide us with a clue to something that is altogether higher than facts and knowledge, whereas to Aristotle, facts and knowledge should provide a practical guide to living a good life.
> 
> Si vs. Se:
> 
> “It would be absurd to try to prove … what is obvious by what is not. This is the mark of a man who is unable to distinguish what is self-evident from what is not.” – Aristotle: Physics, Book II, Chapter 1
> 
> By now we have tried to explain why we think Aristotle is an extrovert and a Te type, but perhaps we have not quite said enough, and we certainly haven’t said anything about his Sensation function. Could it not equally well be introverted, thus making Aristotle an ESTJ?
> 
> First, let’s get some theory: With Si, the facts that are significant to the subject are accepted extensively, in the way that they are handed down through culture and society. With Se, on the other hand, the facts are accepted intensively, in the way that they are able to prove their worth immediately and to the naked eye (as per Myers & Myers: Gifts Differing, Davies Black Publishing 1995 ed., p. 80).
> 
> For this reason, objects suggest all kinds of subjectively significant associations to the person who views them from the Si mode of consciousness, whereas to the Se mode of perception, everything that is presented to consciousness is perceived on remorselessly utilitarian grounds as a guide to greater pursuits.
> 
> In other words, with Si, the whole cultural aspect of the object is accepted along with the object, whereas with Se, the practical experience of the object is its “own moderation and lawfulness” (as per Psychological Types §606).
> 
> When we ask ourselves which of these modes fits Aristotle better, there should be little doubt as to our answer: For Aristotle did not merely profess to make a distinction between the incidental and essential features of an object; he invented the very distinction between incidental and essential properties, and he single-handedly introduced it into the history of Western thought. In other words, one giveaway to Aristotle’s preference for Se rather than Si is that he does not submerge the facts in the cultural layer in which he finds them, but rather strips them of the cultural layer in order to get to the pure naked facts.
> 
> Another way to look at it is to say that if Aristotle had tertiary Se, he would also have auxiliary Ni. When Ni and Te dominate a person’s consciousness, the result will often (but not always) be an attitude towards knowledge where human knowledge becomes empowering in a Bayesian, “the more we know, the more we can know” fashion. That Aristotle subscribed to such as conception is evidenced by the following remarks:
> 
> “Aristotle had a valuable country estate, which he put in the care of a manager and did not personally superintend. Someone asked him why he did that; he said, ‘I did not acquire an estate by virtue of my commitment to properties, but by virtue of my commitment to my education; and by that means, I hope to acquire more properties.” – Thomas Cleary: Living a Good Life, Shambhala 1997 ed., p. 34
> 
> “Aristotle said, ‘Education adheres to [the soul] as nutrients are incorporated into a healthy body, nurturing it and making it grow.” – Thomas Cleary: Living a Good Life, Shambhala 1997 ed., p. 54
> 
> “Aristotle… seems utterly destitute of any sense of the Ineffable. There is no quality more noticeable in him than his unhesitating confidence in the adequacy of the human mind to comprehend the universe. … He never seems to be visited by misgivings as to the compass of human faculty, because his unhesitating mind is destitute of awe. He has no abiding consciousness of the fact deeply impressed on other minds, that the circle of the Knowable is extremely limited; and that beyond it lies a vast mystery … impenetrable.” – George Henry Lewes: Aristotle, Smith, Elder & Co. 1864 ed. p. 41
> 
> While it may sound obvious that “the more we know, the more we can know”, it nevertheless serves to indicate that Aristotle is less likely to have been an NTP type. To NTPs, the converse of “the more we know, the more we can know” is often true. To them, human knowledge is not enabling as much as it is stifling, as showcased by the Socratic paradox that “the only thing Socrates knew was that he did not know anything.”
> 
> Likewise, in a modern repetition of the same theme, the economist F.A. Hayek has famously said that:
> 
> “The curious task of economics is to demonstrate to men how little they really know about what they imagine they can design.” – F.A. Hayek: The Fatal Conceit , University of Chicago Press 1988 ed., p. 76
> 
> To Aristotle, then, human knowledge was enabling rather than stifling. By itself, this hardly proves anything, but it does serve as an indicator of his psychological type, and given that it fits the rest of the evidence presented in this article, it strengthens the overall case for Aristotle as an NTJ type.
> 
> Aristotle – Like a Boss
> 
> Finally, a few miscellanea: With regards to the stereotypes concerning Jungian type, the biggest cliche concerning the ENTJs is of course that ENTJs love to be in charge – that they always want to be the boss. This stereotype is even perpetuated in the professional training material on Jungian typology where the ENTJ is sometimes called “the Boss” or “the Executive,” and it is of course a cliche. But the funny thing about cliches is that they often come from somewhere in a “where-there-is-smoke-there-is-fire” sort of way. Though you cannot say that every ENTJ likes to be in charge, and you certainly can’t say that because someone loves bossing people around, then he or she must be an ENTJ, many ENTJs nevertheless do love being the boss. So what about Aristotle? Did he like being the boss?
> 
> He certainly had no shame about toppling Plato from the throne after all that Plato had done for him:
> 
> “Plato used to call Aristotle ‘Colt.’ What did he mean by this name? As everyone knows, a colt kicks its mother as soon as it has had enough milk. So Plato was hinting at a degree of ingratitude in Aristotle. When Aristotle had received from Plato the greatest seeds of philosophy and the greatest introduction to the discipline and was full up with the best things Plato had to offer, Aristotle pulled against the reins; taking his friends with him, he set up a different school and declared himself Plato’s rival.” – Aelian: Miscellaneous History, §3.19
> 
> And, likewise, when the adult Aristotle was called in by King Philip to tutor his son, the young Alexander the Great, it seems that Aristotle and Alexander got on great initially. But as the years progressed, it seems that Aristotle had a hard time remembering who was the teacher and who was the king. For while Alexander had made it his life’s mission to create a cosmopolitan empire, fusing the Greek and Persian cultures into a greater whole, Aristotle had always seen Greek culture as superior to its Persian equivalent, and though it was plain that this criticism angered Alexander, Aristotle nevertheless kept at it:
> 
> “Angry at Aristotle’s … criticisms of his embracing Persian … culture … [he] sought revenge on his old teacher. … It was an unfortunate falling-out between teacher and student. Alexander, too busy on his India campaigns, did not carry out his revenge. And Aristotle, said to have been gravely disappointed in his student [for defying his advice] would be quoted as remarking that no one would willingly suffer the environment that Alexander had created.” – Partha Bose: Alexander The Great’s Art Of Strategy, Penguin 2004 ed., p. 40
> 
> So while such anecdotes about Aristotle wanting to be in charge can never be more than icing on the cake, it nevertheless seems that there was indeed icing on Aristotle’s cake.
> 
> On the Scarcity of ENTJs in Philosophy
> 
> If our discussion above is correct, and Aristotle is in fact an ENTJ, this naturally prompts the question as to why an ENTJ would engage himself in philosophy. Looking out over the contemporary field of philosophy, one certainly finds very few ENTJs at work today. In fact, one may even say that the ENTJ is perhaps the NT that has the least of an a priori interest in philosophy.
> 
> The answer, we believe, has been given in contentious form by the physicists Stephen Hawking and Leonard Mlodinow:
> 
> “Living in this vast world that is by turns kind and cruel, and gazing at the immense heavens above, people have always asked a multitude of questions: How can we understand the world in which we find ourselves? How does the universe behave? What is the nature of reality? Where did all this come from? Did the universe need a creator? Most of us do not spend most of our time worrying about these questions, but almost all of us worry about them some of the time. Traditionally these are questions for philosophy, but philosophy is dead. Philosophy has not kept up with modern developments in science, particularly physics. Scientists have become the bearers of the torch of discovery in our quest for knowledge.” – Hawking & Mlodinow: The Grand Design, Random House 2010 ed., p. 13
> 
> In other words, philosophy today is a sort of general meta-science fueled by wonder and critical thinking, whereas the “sciences proper” (physics, biology, chemistry) are fueled first and foremost by the empirical study of objects and occurrences. Since the time of Aristotle, the progress of mankind has caused a branching out of science.
> 
> We have already seen how van der Hoop said that the Te types with auxiliary N are drawn to scientific fields in order to organize and arrange them. This characteristic of the Te type is corroborated by Joan Evans, who in her work on type writes that the Te type finds a role “where constructive ability of an objective kind is required” – a talent of a variety that does not interpret facts but collects and organizes them constructively. And, certainly, such abilities are no longer appreciated in the field of academic philosophy in the same way as they were in Aristotelian times.
> 
> Today, there are simply fewer things of concrete practical value to accomplish in the field of philosophy proper. (Or, alternatively, even if there are questions of immense practical value out there that could more suitably be settled by philosophers than by other types of specialists, the other sciences are no longer wont to listen.) Consequently, ENTJs will on average be far less likely to pursue philosophy today than at an earlier point in history. This holds true in other fields as well: Had H.J. Eysenck and Theodore Millon been born today (after the rise of Cognitive Behavioral Therapy), they would probably not have become psychologists. And had Aristotle lived today, he would probably not have become a philosopher.
> 
> Historiographical Note on Aristotle’s Type
> 
> Though we say that we are the first to propose that Aristotle was an ENTJ, we are not the first to propose that Aristotle was an extrovert. That was Korzybski (1933), followed by C.A. Meier (1989). Likewise, Joan Evans had previously hinted that Aristotle might be a Te type (1939). And of course David Keirsey Sr. has previously suggested that Aristotle was an NT (1998) – though he did not say which NT.
> 
> We are, however, the first to propose the whole type code of ENTJ for Aristotle and to try and argue that claim. Insofar as the claim is wrong, the blame belongs on our shoulders, and insofar as the assessment of Aristotle as an ENTJ will go on to win increased acceptance, the credit should go to Korzybski, Meier, Keirsey, and us.


That was interesting. He's an obvious ENTJ.


* *




that's why he's so boring right?






FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> 24 minutes!!!! My attention span ends at 5, ENTP...
> the rock-star of philosophy is pretty damn fun, gotta give you that!
> 
> (back to watching)


Tell me about it. I just read that text wall. :S

Rock on dudes! 



FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> So? The big idea is then to spend the few short years they got mourning mortality??


The hell would I know, ask an INTP. 
Morning mortality, the realisation they can't and won't know "the truth". The big idea is truth uber alles no matter the cost I suppose. Ask an E8.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Nator said:


> The type that quite honestly has the least in life to be arrogant about. Projects arrogance anyway to reassure themselves, so they don't crack under pressure.


pfft, leave it to a TJ to assume that his grandiose opinion amounts to anything other than what it actually is, _an opinion_ -- whilst accusing a TP of arrogance! :laughing:


----------



## TimeWillTell

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Master race yada yada... Anyway
> 
> 
> I'm curious: What, if anything, is worth being arrogant about in life? I made an argument recently (similar to my 'the truth hurts' comment a few moments ago) that Id types are happier than Ego and Superego types and, given ESTPs propensity for 3,7,8 in their enneagram tritype, we must conclude that they are of the happiest types. Isn't that the main goal in life - To be comfortable, have fun or be fulfilled in whatever way that means to you? If sex drugs and rock and roll works for them, all the power to them. We should be envious-- not feel contemptuous.


I d love to read that recent argument on Id types pls.

Agreed with everything following


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Master race yada yada... Anyway
> 
> 
> I'm curious: What, if anything, is worth being arrogant about in life? I made an argument recently (similar to my 'the truth hurts' comment a few moments ago) that Id types are happier than Ego and Superego types and, given ESTPs propensity for 3,7,8 in their enneagram tritype, we must conclude that they are of the happiest types. Isn't that the main goal in life - To be comfortable, have fun or be fulfilled in whatever way that means to you? If sex drugs and rock and roll works for them, all the power to them. We should be envious-- not feel contemptuous.


Go Id types!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Master race yada yada... Anyway
> 
> 
> I'm curious: What, if anything, is worth being arrogant about in life? I made an argument recently (similar to my 'the truth hurts' comment a few moments ago) that Id types are happier than Ego and Superego types and, given ESTPs propensity for 3,7,8 in their enneagram tritype, we must conclude that they are of the happiest types. Isn't that the main goal in life - To be comfortable, have fun or be fulfilled in whatever way that means to you? If sex drugs and rock and roll works for them, all the power to them. We should be envious-- not feel contemptuous.


I am.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

WikiRevolution said:


> I d love to read that recent argument on Id types pls.
> 
> Agreed with everything following


Eh. Recent = a few weeks ago. I think it was in one of the 'what are you thinking?' threads. Might have a dig later on.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Stealing words out of my mouth again muffin
> 
> ENTP-Socrates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win :glee:


re: "i believe that for the dead there is a future..."

Love that movie!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> and feelers to thinkers is like policemen to coffee and donuts


true, feelers vainly carpet-bomb thinkers with their "Holier-than-Thou" morality 
don't know what's worse Fe or Fi, probably Fe - more ammo.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Miss Prince said:


> Why is it that you still haven't fixed my cancer?


Could be his strategy. :shocked:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> re: "i believe that for the dead there is a future..."
> 
> Love that movie!


I remember that I liked that movie too, though it's been too long since I watched it.

I just watched it myself. Well rewatched after years. Socrates' and Aristotle's relationship is a great example of NTP/NTJ dynamics isn't it. 
The philosophy prof with the mustache talking throughtout the vid, is a great professor. I've been to one of his lectures, because of my friend. Haha, did you do that in university? I used to go in latin, philosophy, all kinds of lectures in different fields and unis and participated when I could. My favourites were sociology, marketing and the likes.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> First you're leaving, then you're here. Make your mind up. Attention whoring Fe dom is what you are.


PerC is like hotel California, "check out any time you like, but you can never leave" 
Cause it's fun, and insightful, and you can have your ass kicked creatively by a pesky err... i mean perky INFP


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> I remember that I liked that movie too, though it's been too long since I watched it.
> 
> I just watched it myself. Well rewatched after years. Socrates' and Aristotle's relationship is a great example of NTP/NTJ dynamics isn't it.
> The philosophy prof with the mustache talking throughtout the vid, is a great professor. I've been to one of his lectures, because of my friend. Haha, did you do that in university? I used to go in latin, philosophy, all kinds of lectures in different fields and unis and participated when I could. My favourites were sociology, marketing and the likes.


Yeah, I'd love to go to his lectures, even at 8 am! Random lectures are fun, back in college, I cut my own boring classes such as Art History, and went to friends' lectures instead, even though we went to different colleges :laughing:... Eastern philosophy, economics, were some of the random "substitute" lectures i went to, wish there were more philosophy classes and film... Sociology or social psychology is what I _should_ have majored in, just as useless as art, but way more interesting!  How did you choose Balkan studies? Such a random major!!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Of course. Truth for truth's sake isn't any more virtuous than comfort, though. Ideally, we'll find comfort in truth but you'll notice most of the most truth-seeking people you know are often the most depressed with reality.


you know, i keep experiencing this schizophrenia, where the rational side of me says "life is random, and meaningless, which is neither good nor bad, it just is, accept that, acknowledge that... there is cause and effect, there are chain reactions, there are accidents, everything exists, no need to assign meaning where there is none, it's just a mechanism"... 

and the irrational side, that feels(?) that "every event is a predetermined link in some grand plan, where every step leads to another, where everything is deeply interconnected, where all is one"...

neither side tops the other in comfort... how they manage to coexist peacefully, i have no idea.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> PerC is like hotel California, "check out any time you like, but you can never leave"
> Cause it's fun, and insightful, and you can have your ass kicked creatively by a pesky err... i mean perky INFP


I would never let an infp kick your ass.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> I would never let an infp kick your ass.


territorial, are you?


----------



## Bunny




----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> territorial, are you?


:laughing:

No I'm just really nice.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> :laughing:
> 
> No I'm just really nice.


of course you are!  


* *





_before_ and _after _you knock someone unconscious! 

:laughing:


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> of course you are!
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _before_ and _after _you knock someone unconscious!
> 
> :laughing:


I have never ever knocked anybody unconscious! 


* *




It's not as easy as it looks. 
:laughing:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> I have never ever knocked anybody unconscious!
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as it looks.
> :laughing:


yeah, gotta watch that fine line between unconscious and dead :laughing:


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yeah, gotta watch that fine line between unconscious and dead :laughing:


Haha. I'm infp, Fluff. I think you have me mixed up with @Wytch or @psychedelicmango.

One of those two is going be the scrapper of the bunch.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Neverontime said:


> I have never ever knocked anybody unconscious!
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as it looks.
> :laughing:


LOL INFP, this thread is like 









I think that Fluffy must be the mama.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Yeah, I'd love to go to his lectures, even at 8 am! Random lectures are fun, back in college, I cut my own boring classes such as Art History, and went to friends' lectures instead, even though we went to different colleges :laughing:... Eastern philosophy, economics, were some of the random "substitute" lectures i went to, wish there were more philosophy classes and film... Sociology or social psychology is what I _should_ have majored in, just as useless as art, but way more interesting!  How did you choose Balkan studies? Such a random major!!


Haha no idea 
It did seem interesting at the time, and I wanted to study something that had to do with culture and languages. Facepalm. The important detail that that would involve history classes (which I hate) didn't cross my mind. I should've become a lawyer. Or psychologist. Or achitect. Or actress. Pah. Or study philosophy, though that is *the* useless major haha. Even art studies would've been interesting. Is that you major, history of art or what? Sounds interesting regardless. I should sit my ass down and start studying law and french someday soon and go to diplomatic academy but I keep putting it off, and as the wise saying goes, nothing is more permanent than the temporary.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> Haha. I'm infp, Fluff. I think you have me mixed up with @_Wytch_ or @_psychedelicmango_.
> 
> One of those two is going be the scrapper of the bunch.


My karate skills are infamous. :ninja:


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> LOL INFP, this thread is like
> 
> 
> I think that Fluffy must be the mama.


Hey, I know her










She's psycho dwarf


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> My karate skills are infamous. :ninja:


I heard you were a black belt in origami


----------



## Bunny

ISTPs thrive on stealth, no one would ever see me coming.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Hey, I know her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's psycho dwarf


I maybe a dwarf, an itchy and bitchy one at that, but NOONE, you hear me?, 
NOONE *CALLS **ME **PSYCHO!!!!! *:angry::angry::angry:


* *






and lives... :exterminate:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> ISTPs thrive on stealth, no one would ever see me coming.


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


>


Some stereotypes are true :tongue:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

In my experience this one isn't, and I don't think it even applies. Wytch isn't exactly quiet, and neither is any ISTP I know irl. Loners, introverts in the jungian sense, maybe even anti social, but quiet, timid or shy, no.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> In my experience this one isn't, and I don't think it even applies. Wytch isn't exactly quiet, and neither is any ISTP I know irl. Loners, introverts in the jungian sense, maybe even anti social, but quiet, timid or shy, no.


yeah, that pic is so ISFJ it hurts. 

I don't know too many ISTPs irl to be honest, dated one for a little while, and he was a quiet and charming daredevil, no clue what went on in that head of his... completely closed off... so you be the ISTP investigator, mango.


----------



## Bunny

Shy? No. Timid? No. Quiet? Yes.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I maybe a dwarf, an itchy and bitchy one at that, but NOONE, you hear me?,
> NOONE *CALLS **ME **PSYCHO!!!!! *:angry::angry::angry:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lives... :exterminate:


Ffs! @stargazing grasshopper, what did you call Fluffy a psycho for? 

He didn't mean it Fluffy, he doesn't know what he's saying most of the time


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Ffs! @_stargazing grasshopper_, what did you call Fluffy a psycho for?
> 
> He didn't mean it Fluffy, he doesn't know what he's saying most of the time


nice try, INFP.  you shall live in fear now, and write beautiful poetry about ravens and stuff.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yeah, that pic is so ISFJ it hurts.
> 
> I don't know too many ISTPs irl to be honest, dated one for a little while, and he was a quiet and charming daredevil, no clue what went on in that head of his... completely closed off... so you be the ISTP investigator, mango.


It is :laughing:

Yep, they're like clams. Which means I'm not going to do the dirty work for you ESTP, usually it's the other way around


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Neverontime said:


> Ffs! @_stargazing grasshopper_, what did you call Fluffy a psycho for?
> 
> He didn't mean it Fluffy, he doesn't know what he's saying most of the time


Aw jeez another INFP that can't keep up with the conversation & maybe ought to retreat back to the safety of it's cave.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> Shy? No. Timid? No. Quiet? Yes.


Maybe being an INFJ I can sympathize. I tend to spend a lot of time with my own thoughts, and don't really like speaking for the sake of it. I can be shy and timid around certain people, and then not so much around others.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> It is :laughing:
> 
> Yep, they're like clams. Which means I'm not going to do the dirty work for you ESTP, usually it's the other way around


dirty work, what dirty work? you've got an ISTP dad, you've been observing him your whole life.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Maybe being an INFJ I can sympathize. I tend to spend a lot of time with my own thoughts, and don't really like speaking for the sake of it. I can be shy and timid around certain people, and then not so much around others.


in my experience INFJs are chatterboxes compared to ISTPs :laughing: though I'm biased, cause it's 1 ISTP against at least 7 or 8 relatively close INFJs.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Maybe being an INFJ I can sympathize. I tend to spend a lot of time with my own thoughts, and don't really like speaking for the sake of it. I can be shy and timid around certain people, and then not so much around others.


Rings a bell..



FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> dirty work, what dirty work? you've got an ISTP dad, you've been observing him your whole life.


What part of 'clam' do you not understand? Observing alone isn't enough. It's especially dirty work trying to get an istp to open up, they get scared and a scared istp is an angry istp. And who wants to deal with an adult, who's got the emotional intelligence of a rock, throwing a tantrum? Not me sir.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Rings a bell..
> 
> 
> 
> *What part of 'clam' do you not understand? Observing alone isn't enough. It's especially dirty work trying to get an istp to open up, they get scared and a scared istp is an angry istp. And who wants to deal with an adult, who's got the emotional intelligence of a rock, throwing a tantrum? Not me sir.*


    see, i never got that far!! 
my ex-ISTP never got angry, he just joked things off, and_ I_ was the one who got angry... cause it was like talking to a wall.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> see, i never got that far!!
> my ex-ISTP never got angry, he just joked things off, and_ I_ was the one who got angry... cause it was like talking to a wall.


That's the first stage, when they still find you mildly amusing 

Aint that right @Wytch


----------



## sinaasappel

whew


----------



## Bunny

Once I get to know someone and I'm comfortable enough with them. I can talk their ear off *if* I find the conversation to my liking. I talk more in here because it is a "safer" environment, I mean it's online and not in person. Way easier for me.
But yeah in general once I have an established friendship with someone then I will talk more on the subjects I find interesting.

& If I do not feel like talking then I just don't. I can go for weeks without texting someone just because I didn't feel like it.
I mean no offence to them by it.

As far as actually opening up about myself? Yeah, that is scary. I will open up if I trust the person and even then I can be wary. It has to be mutual and it I have to know that they are accepting of me.

I think the biggest thing for me is showing my "softer" self (revealing my Fe) and when I do that then they pretty much have me at my most vulnerable. I'll be a lot different around them, especially in private.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Dammit @FluffyTheAnarchist. An entp wants to play irritated to get you irritated then Fe attack you for teh lulz, but you have to go and be nice as usual and make me feel like I'm kicking a puppy. I'm out of form. I'm going to sleep on it now and regroup, this is the second time this is happening. Shit just got personal. This isn't over.​ Grrrr


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Dammit @_FluffyTheAnarchist_. An entp wants to play irritated to get you irritated then Fe attack you for teh lulz, but you have to go and be nice as usual and make me feel like I'm kicking a puppy. I'm out of form. I'm going to sleep on it now and regroup, this is the second time this is happening. Shit just got personal. This isn't over.​ Grrrr


I don't use Fe, i just mimic it, inside it's still an Fi fort  It has to feel right. 
I have to actually feel bad for doing something to be on the hook, if not your efforts shall be dismissed.


----------



## Bunny

A battle of the ENxPs has begun.


* *





I'm not sure who is who but it looked appropriate


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> A battle of the ENxPs has begun.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who is who but it looked appropriate


nah, not fighting mango  she'll keep plotting revenge for months


----------



## Bunny

I was looking forward to a royal rumble  oh well, that does sound more likely.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> nice try, INFP.  you shall live in fear now, and write beautiful poetry about ravens and stuff.


Erm 

Puppy? 
:woof:

:happy:


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Aw jeez another INFP that can't keep up with the conversation & maybe ought to retreat back to the safety of it's cave.


Erm 

:loveyou:

:happy:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> Once I get to know someone and I'm comfortable enough with them. I can talk their ear off *if* I find the conversation to my liking. I talk more in here because it is a "safer" environment, I mean it's online and not in person. Way easier for me.
> But yeah in general once I have an established friendship with someone then I will talk more on the subjects I find interesting.
> 
> & If I do not feel like talking then I just don't. I can go for weeks without texting someone just because I didn't feel like it.
> I mean no offence to them by it.
> 
> As far as actually opening up about myself? Yeah, that is scary. I will open up if I trust the person and even then I can be wary. It has to be mutual and it I have to know that they are accepting of me.
> 
> I think the biggest thing for me is showing my "softer" self (revealing my Fe) and when I do that then they pretty much have me at my most vulnerable. I'll be a lot different around them, especially in private.


thank you for sharing. :happy:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Erm
> 
> Puppy?
> :woof:
> 
> :happy:


sure, i'll train it well... muahahaha


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Nator said:


> Thank you for showing respect by not directly skipping over me.
> That is your "criticism" for now. Next time, you may not be so lucky.


Of course I show respect and have basic manners you Fi spawn, I care about people..a little. Spare me the condescending tone and say what you want to say. I won't bite much I promise.


----------



## Lord Necro

psychedelicmango said:


> Of course I show respect and have basic manners you Fi spawn, I care about people..a little. Spare me the condescending tone and say what you want to say. I won't bite much I promise.


Promise, huh? That's funny, considering your type is seemingly full of broken promises. Better not to promise at all than to make one that you know in your mind is a lie.


----------



## Kynx

Intj, promises nothing and delivers nothing.


----------



## illow

Acts tough and brave, but doesnt live it up to his own expectations.


----------



## BlackFandango

illow said:


> Acts tough and brave, but doesnt live it up to his own expectations.


_His_?

Anyway, how's your saving the world going?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

aimed at @_illow_, but i got two INFJs in a row, so... 

Acts tough and brave, but will evade conflict at all costs.


----------



## sinaasappel

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> aimed at @_illow_, but i got two INFJs in a row, so...
> 
> Acts tough and brave, but will evade conflict at all costs.


acts like she likes fluffy things... but only really likes them because she is really a serial killer


----------



## Kynx

GIA Diamonds said:


> acts like she likes fluffy things... but only really likes them because she is really a serial killer


Entp, devils spawn.


----------



## bluefox91

INFP - sometimes so much wasted potential. But I still love you guys.

-I'm prolly intj for future poster.


----------



## sinaasappel

bluefox91 said:


> infp - sometimes so much wasted potential. But i still love you guys.
> 
> -i'm prolly intj for future poster.


noob


----------



## Convex

GIA Diamonds said:


> noob


What did you just say?


----------



## Kynx

Dumb ass doesn't know who he is.


----------



## Convex

Neverontime said:


> Dumb ass doesn't know who he is.


I'd rather not know than be labeled as an INFP.


----------



## Kynx

Convex said:


> I'd rather not know than be labeled as an INFP.


Some would rather be ignorant than know the truth if it doesn't suit them.


----------



## Convex

Neverontime said:


> Some would rather be ignorant than know the truth if it doesn't suit them.


Yeah, even that looks better than an INFP.


----------



## Lord Necro

Convex said:


> Yeah, even that looks better than an INFP.


Has an apparent identity crisis.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@Nator
intj, knows how to do 2 things well -- point and shoot.


----------



## with water

This fuckin' type. Always criticizing other types... :dry:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

GIA Diamonds said:


> acts like she likes fluffy things... but only really likes them because she is really a serial killer


they _were_ fluffy, and i _did_ like them!
and they were not _killed_, Your Honor, merely _disassembled_. 


ENTP,


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Chasing Nereids said:


> This fuckin' type. Always criticizing other types... :dry:


an ENFP fact = a kinda sorta impression of something they think they might have overheard somewhere sometime while smokin' funny things.


----------



## Lord Necro

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> an ENFP fact = a kinda sorta impression of something they think they might have overheard somewhere sometime while smokin' funny things.


Isn't it football season? The fact you have time for the internet puts me in a state of disbelief.


----------



## Kynx

Convex said:


> Yeah, even that looks better than an INFP.


Like I said, ignorance. Some people are better off living in it.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Nator said:


> Isn't it football season? The fact you have time for the internet puts me in a state of disbelief.


 @_Nator_ is probably pissed right now, cause @_Neverontime_ didn't follow the rules and skipped him. @_Neverontime_ tsk, tsk.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_Nator_ is probably pissed right now, cause @_Neverontime_ didn't follow the rules and skipped him. @_Neverontime_ tsk, tsk.


Following is for sheep.


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_Nator_ is probably pissed right now, cause @_Neverontime_ didn't follow the rules and skipped him. @_Neverontime_ tsk, tsk.


Enforcing the rules, Fluffin? ENFPs, just ESTJs with better haircuts.


----------



## with water

Jesus didn't truly love anyone he met. I wouldn't trust a guy like that.


----------



## Lord Necro

Chasing Nereids said:


> Jesus didn't truly love anyone he met. I wouldn't trust a guy like that.


Everyone of this type has at least one Bob Marley poster in their household.


----------



## sinaasappel

Nator said:


> Everyone of this type has at least one Bob Marley poster in their household.


Everyone with this type has at least one set of porn stash


----------



## candycane75

So I am not great at criticism. I wanted to see what criticism an ENFJ would, therefor I go for it.
@GIA Diamonds
ENTP's the original know it alls.

I know I suck at this. :tongue:


----------



## Kynx

GIA Diamonds said:


> Everyone with this type has at least one set of porn stash


All entps have at least one home-made porno


----------



## Kynx

candycane75 said:


> So I am not great at criticism. I wanted to see what criticism an ENFJ would, therefor I go for it.
> @GIA Diamonds
> ENTP's the original know it alls.
> 
> I know I suck at this. :tongue:


Enfjs would all be know it alls if it was the 'in' thing to be.


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Enfjs would all be know it alls if it was the 'in' thing to be.


INFPs would be know-it-alls, but they'd have to actually know stuff.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

candycane75 said:


> So I am not great at criticism. I wanted to see what criticism an ENFJ would, therefor I go for it.
> @_GIA Diamonds_
> ENTP's the original know it alls.
> 
> I know I suck at this. :tongue:


Hey ENFJ, don't you have a cult to lead? This thread might make you self-reflect, which may adversely affect your mascara situation. Then noone will take you seriously.


* *


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> INFPs would be know-it-alls, but they'd have to actually know stuff.


INFJs e4 wouldn't be know-it-alls, cause _everybody_ is a know-it-all these days....


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> INFPs would be know-it-alls, but they'd have to actually know stuff.


Infjs don't need to know stuff since they exist as vessels to receive messages from the mothership.


----------



## Lord Necro

Neverontime said:


> Infjs don't need to know stuff since they exist as vessels to receive messages from the mothership.


The type that tends to be the least popular in politics.


----------



## with water

Objectively the worst at sucking dick. OBJECTIVELY.


----------



## Parrot

Chasing Nereids said:


> Objectively the worst at sucking dick. OBJECTIVELY.


If I had a nickel for everytime an ENFP sucked at life, I'd get so mad at counting nickels because they're worthless, just like an ENFP.


----------



## Lord Necro

Drunk Parrot said:


> If I had a nickel for everytime an ENFP sucked at life, I'd get so mad at counting nickels because they're worthless, just like an ENFP.


Doesn't take time for energy to build. ENTP doesn't understand the concept of momentum.


----------



## Parrot

Nator said:


> Doesn't take time for energy to build. ENTP doesn't understand the concept of momentum.


Ruining posts as always by quoting Star Trek, INTJ!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@Drunk Parrot
How come fellow ENTPs haven't thought of your marinated disco ass as a radical new alternative to turkey yet?


----------



## BlackFandango

Drunk Parrot said:


> Ruining posts as always by quoting Star Trek, INTJ!


May the Schwartz be with you.


----------



## Kynx

Nator said:


> The type that tends to be the least popular in politics.


:crying: Did you have to be so harsh, intj?

This really hurt my feelz 


* *




:laughing:


----------



## sinaasappel

candycane75 said:


> So I am not great at criticism. I wanted to see what criticism an ENFJ would, therefor I go for it.
> @GIA Diamonds
> ENTP's the original know it alls.
> 
> I know I suck at this. :tongue:


Well it's true :smile:


----------



## sinaasappel

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @Drunk Parrot
> How come fellow ENTPs haven't thought of your marinated disco ass as a radical new alternative to turkey yet?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ENTP is the type most likely to be an INFJ's stalker.


----------



## The Lawyer

You're passing my wooden board around like you're the one who bought it, ESTJ....don't be so cheap and buy your own, I had to pay a nickel for mine.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

The Lawyer said:


> You're passing my wooden board around like you're the one who bought it, ESTJ....don't be so cheap and buy your own, I had to pay a nickel for mine.


I didn't buy it, but rather I fabricated it in my workshop.
Jeez ESTJs are stingy with their wooden toys, calm down & keep these handy just in case an ENTP gets out of line.


----------



## fuliajulia

stargazing grasshopper said:


> ENTP is the type most likely to be an INFJ's stalker.


Ah, but the INTP is the best stocker.


----------



## Kynx

Estjs boring like boring wood.

Infjs the personality closest to having no personality.


----------



## LarryL

Did those words just come out of an INFP? XD

U guys oughta live in the present and forget about setting too high expectations for the future. Dealing with ur never ending frustration may become frustrating


----------



## The Lawyer

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I didn't buy it, but rather I fabricated it in my workshop.
> Jeez ESTJs are stingy with their wooden toys, calm down & keep these handy just in case an ENTP gets out of line.


Well isn't this the pot calling the kettle black

You fabricated your own wooden board just so that you wouldn't have to pay a nickel for it, ESTJ



LarryL said:


> U guys oughta live in the present and forget about setting too high expectations for the future. Dealing with ur never ending frustration may become frustrating


ESFP, don't consume more than one illegal substance at a time.....I can see that three of them are sticking out of your mouth


----------



## sinaasappel

The Lawyer said:


> Well isn't this the pot calling the kettle black
> 
> You fabricated your own wooden board just so that you wouldn't have to pay a nickel for it, ESTJ
> 
> 
> 
> ESFP, don't consume more than one illegal substance at a time.....I can see that three of them are sticking out of your mouth


estj that's what she said


----------



## The Lawyer

GIA Diamonds said:


> estj that's what she said


I can get confused when my wooden board is missing

ENTPs are always slacking around, you should work more, study more, and be more productive ENTP


----------



## Kynx

Esfp doesn't even know what's illegal

Estj wants to make fun illegal

Entp ought to be illegal


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Ah, but the INTP is the best stocker.


No argument from me, INFJ is correct that INTPs are the best stockers.

INTP stock boy LOL


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> No argument from me, INFJ is correct that INTPs are the best stockers.
> 
> INTP stock boy LOL


Those shelves are stocked just like estjs cupboards at home


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Neverontime said:


> Estjs boring like boring wood.
> 
> Infjs the personality closest to having no personality.


ESTJ's wood isn't boring unless it's boring into an INFP clam jam.


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> ESTJ's wood isn't boring unless it's boring into an INFP clam jam.


:laughing:

What's a clam jam?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

The Lawyer said:


> Well isn't this the pot calling the kettle black
> 
> You fabricated your own wooden board just so that you wouldn't have to pay a nickel for it, ESTJ
> 
> 
> 
> ESFP, don't consume more than one illegal substance at a time.....I can see that three of them are sticking out of your mouth


My ENTP uncle Ebenezer often said that a penny saved is worth a handful of wooden nickels. 
ESTJ could glue a dimes worth of wooden nickels together to paddle a busy lawyer's backside LOL


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> Showing my sweet side makes me appear as prey to entps. Sparks their interest.
> 
> :laughing:


Nah. Change sparks our interest. An INFP being cute sparks our top secret, cuddly bear, mushy insides. We can communicate on Ne levels and let that mushy side loose with them, cos we know they get it. Ocassional emo moments with INFPs are really cool, listening to The Cure together, drinking gin and crying about our first love; good times.


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Nah. Change sparks our interest. An INFP being cute sparks our top secret, cuddly bear, mushy insides. We can communicate on Ne levels and let that mushy side loose with them, cos we know they get it. Ocassional emo moments with INFPs are really cool, listening to The Cure together, drinking gin and crying about our first love; good times.


Yeah, I guess it doesn't work after the first time. I always had to wait a while for some noobs, before dropping in on the entp forum again for a little light hearted trolling. XD

Aww, you have mushy insides? Lemme see. 
:tongue:

I rarely do the emo thing, I have nothing to to offer


----------



## sinaasappel

psychedelicmango said:


> Nah. Change sparks our interest. An INFP being cute sparks our top secret, cuddly bear, mushy insides. We can communicate on Ne levels and let that mushy side loose with them, cos we know they get it. Ocassional emo moments with INFPs are really cool, listening to The Cure together, drinking gin and crying about our first love; good times.


Gand then were ready to rip their throats out because they saw our sweet gooey insides :kitteh:


----------



## with water

Neverontime said:


> Yeah, I guess it doesn't work after the first time. I always had to wait a while for some noobs, before dropping in on the entp forum again for a little light hearted trolling. XD
> 
> Aww, you have mushy insides? Lemme see.
> :tongue:
> 
> I rarely do the emo thing, I have nothing to to offer


Terrible heartbreakers.


----------



## sinaasappel

Chasing Nereids said:


> Terrible heartbreakers.


hashtag guilt trip


----------



## Kynx

Btw @Wytch I found My Little Pony porn. 
So I wondered what your motives for watching a movie with me were and which MLP movie were we going to watch exactly?


----------



## with water

GIA Diamonds said:


> hashtag guilt trip


#shestartedtheguiltripping :shocked:


----------



## Kynx

Chasing Nereids said:


> Terrible heartbreakers.


Hey! You were the one who dumped me, remember?


----------



## Lord Necro

Chasing Nereids said:


> #shestartedtheguiltripping :shocked:


ENFP

Obliviously agrees with most people, even when they don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## Kynx

Nator said:


> ENFP
> 
> Obliviously agrees with most people, even when they don't know what they're talking about.


Intj wants everyone to explain what a guilt trip feels like.


----------



## with water

Neverontime said:


> Hey! You were the one who dumped me, remember?


I asked for you back :sad:



Nator said:


> ENFP
> 
> Obliviously agrees with most people, even when they don't know what they're talking about.


Shut up, its your job to worship ENFPs like all the rest of the INTJs seem to... :angry:
Sidenote: Do you play competitive Smash?


----------



## Kynx

Chasing Nereids said:


> I asked for you back :sad:


Yes, but I'd already seen your fickleness enfp.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> As someone having grown up with a lot of EXFPs in his family, this is _so_ true it's not even funny.


really?? so it's not my ESFJ grandma? cool! 
how do we guilt-trip you?
on second thought, who _doesn't _guilt-trip an INFJ? :laughing:


@_BlackFandango_
(you guys practically beg for it, you freakin' love to be beaten up, don't you? 

Once I had an xNFJ roommate ask me to scratch her naked back with heavy duty metal bristles of her hair brush, and like _really_ scratch it... like to make heavy red marks on her back.... brrrr... couldn't do it. 

My husband is constantly asking for negative reinforcement, not gently nagging mind you, but outright forbidding him stuff and nearly verbally abusing him when he's wrong...
so i tell him "calling you a bad name now, as per request" lol :laughing:

if anyone did that to me, i'd be gone in like 2 seconds!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> ISTP, the boring version of INTP. They're the type most likely to give you a lecture about technicalities and details couldn't care less, can't figure out or notice you're bored to death, everyone waits for them to stop talking already, while they have that nerdgasm look on their faces. Even if someone is remotely interested in all that boring stuff, the istp will once more bore them to death by asking for definitions for every single word they say. It's highly recommended to keep a bottle of hard liquor and sudoku puzzles when you expect to be dealing with ISTPs.



Mango's back!!!!!!! Missed you! :')


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Entp is bored.
> I've missed you. Where've you been?
> Searching for greener grass?
> Didn't find it, huh?


course she found it! ... and smoked it all... and now she's bored again 
don't you know _anything_ about life, INFP?


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> course she found it! ... and smoked it all... and now she's bored again
> don't you know _anything_ about life, INFP?


Real life?


Not really, no. :tongue:

Teach me, exfp!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Real life?
> 
> 
> Not really, no. :tongue:
> 
> Teach me, exfp!


it's _like_ PerC, but with more cuddles  try it sometime!


----------



## Bunny

Neverontime said:


> Btw @Wytch I found My Little Pony porn.
> So I wondered what your motives for watching a movie with me were and which MLP movie were we going to watch exactly?


I'm flattered you still thought of what I said after all this time.
I'd probably start off with the regular MLP and move into the MLP porn after you became more "comfortable".
Honestly, I would just go with the flow and see where it went from there.

* *




When you're alone with an ISTP, their motives are usually sexual in nature.






@psychedelicmango ISTPs are only "boring" to those that they are not interested in 
We're not a type that shows all of our sides to just anyone.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> Yeah, I guess it doesn't work after the first time. I always had to wait a while for some noobs, before dropping in on the entp forum again for a little light hearted trolling. XD
> 
> Aww, you have mushy insides? Lemme see.
> :tongue:
> 
> I rarely do the emo thing, I have nothing to to offer












You promised me cookies let's not forget those!



GIA Diamonds said:


> Gand then were ready to rip their throats out because they saw our sweet gooey insides :kitteh:


_Exactly. _:kitteh:



FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> course she found it! ... and smoked it all... and now she's bored again
> don't you know _anything_ about life, INFP?


And now my worst fears are realised. Fluffin has me wired. :shocked:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Wytch said:


> @_psychedelicmango_ ISTPs are only "boring" to those that they are not interested in
> We're not a type that shows all of our sides to just anyone.


A good answer would be "ISTPs are only 'boring' to those who are boring themselves." But you don't have enough imagination to think of something a bit more creative, do you little istp.


* *




:tongue:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> Something has him worked up XD
> 
> I think we need to give him some artsy foreign film to watch so he can cool down.


lol, sure, but I m afraid films like "Solaris" might send him into a coma.


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> lol, sure, but I m afraid films like "Solaris" might send him into a coma.


Well, we could give him and artsy b&w porno? :laughing: 
If those even exist.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> Well, we could give him and artsy b&w porno? :laughing:
> If those even exist.


sure, but take out the furniture first :laughing:


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> sure, but take out the furniture first :laughing:


I've got it covered lol I know of a padded room we could put him in and then he can let it all out.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> I've got it covered lol I know of a padded room we could put him in and then he can let it all out.


I take it "padded room" is a euphemism. In that case, yes, I'll come in your padded room.



Wytch said:


> Well, we could give him and artsy b&w porno? :laughing:
> If those even exist.


It's not B&W, but I do like Oshima Nagisa's _In the Realm of the Senses_.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> I take it "padded room" is a euphemism. In that case, yes, I'll come in your padded room.


XDXDXD
That Ti-Se is really showing on you lately. Well, the room is mine but the door is locked. So, I hope you have the right kind of key to open it


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> XDXDXD
> That Ti-Se is really showing on you lately. Well, the room is mine but the door is locked. So, I hope you have the right kind of key to open it


Do you find it becoming?

It'll be a tight fit, but I'm sure I do.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Do you find it becoming?
> 
> It'll be a tight fit, but I'm sure I do.


What ISTP wouldn't? 
Well that's good because it's a really tricky lock, most have trouble getting it to budge.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> What ISTP wouldn't?
> Well that's good because it's a really tricky lock, most have trouble getting it to budge.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


>


XD Quite a logical solution 

I have to sign off but I'll be back once the locksmith arrives :tongue:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@Wytch, @BlackFandango

This is ridiculous, you two brought the whole thread to a halt, again. Time to call the-morality-police-Godmother with her fairy-whip, @Neverontitme :laughing:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

@_Neverontime_ come I'll play nice :kitteh::tongue:







* *




Itty bitty daww they're both so cute omg omg omg deep breath


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @Wytch, @BlackFandango
> 
> This is ridiculous, you two brought the whole thread to a halt, again. Time to call the-morality-police-Godmother with her fairy-whip, @Neverontitme :laughing:


"Never On Tit Me?"


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> "Never On Tit Me?"


:laughing: :laughing:

Ikr. She's obsessed, always lowering the tone, that @FluffyTheAnarchist
She's a bad influence on our innocent minds!


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> Ikr. She's obsessed, always lowering the tone, that @FluffyTheAnarchist
> She's a bad influence on our innocent minds!


At least it's better than the time she spelled it "Never On Tim."

Alas, poor Tim.


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> @_Neverontime_ come I'll play nice :kitteh::tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itty bitty daww they're both so cute omg omg omg deep breath


Aww, is this video worthwhile for me to watch? 
*slobbers all over mango because she tastes so fruity*


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Aww, is this video worthwhile for me to watch?
> *slobbers all over mango because she tastes so fruity*


It's the cutest motherfucking thing the universe. Well done, @psychedelicmango.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @Wytch, @BlackFandango
> 
> This is ridiculous, you two brought the whole thread to a halt, again. Time to call the-morality-police-Godmother with her fairy-whip, @Neverontitme :laughing:



Oh no, they've been at it again? 
I don't know what we can do about those two. Their previous punishment is obviously ineffective.


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Oh no, they've been at it again?
> I don't know what we can do about those two. Their previous punishment is obviously ineffective.


Hey, it's not like @Wytch and I were just being nice, we were making a bunch of bad innuendos about how much we wanna fuck each other. That's _totally_ different! Besides, why doesn't StuffyTheAnarchist get punished for being a big fat tattle-tell?


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Hey, it's not like @Wytch and I were just being nice, we were making a bunch of bad innuendos about how much we wanna fuck each other. That's _totally_ different! Besides, why doesn't StuffyTheAnarchist get punished for being a big fat tattle-tell?


That is a good point XD we were definitely not being nice at all.

Nobody likes a snitch.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Wytch said:


> Like an ISTP would ever have "feelings".
> Hah.







Like an intp would put it, tsundere.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Inver said:


> How are you doing?







Panties melted off :glee:


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


> Like an intp would put it, tsundere.


Haha, that's a good way of putting it :nods: good song too.

@BlackFandango you sure your feels can take it if I do come over? :tongue:


----------



## SysterMatic

psychedelicmango said:


> Panties melted off :glee:






If you have to say it do it the best way you can!
P.s. the French version does sound like watching a random ep of dragonball LOL


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=84210" target="_blank">BlackFandango</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> you sure your feels can take it if I do come over? :tongue:


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


>


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


>


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Are you guys done with the ratchet love songs :dry:


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


> Are you guys done with the ratchet love songs :dry:


:laughing:
I think that's @BlackFandango not me :tongue:
Unless you consider Heartless and S&M as love songs.

I'll keep it hardcore.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Wytch said:


> :laughing:
> I think that's @BlackFandango not me :tongue:
> Unless you consider Heartless and S&M as love songs.
> 
> I'll keep it hardcore.


That's the spirit! I'll keep it silly. 

https://youtu.be/PMXaCXkP6AA


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


> That's the spirit! I'll keep it silly.
> 
> https://youtu.be/PMXaCXkP6AA


Silly it is :kitteh:


----------



## TimeWillTell

@psychedelicmango || @Wytch : Please, stop numbing your feelings 

Listen to the voice of wisdom below :kitteh:


----------



## Bunny

WikiRevolution said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=205994" target="_blank">psychedelicmango</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> || <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=290842" target="_blank">Wytch</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> : Please, stop numbing your feelings
> 
> Listen to the voice of wisdom below :kitteh:


Maybe we should all just -




instead :tongue:


----------



## TimeWillTell

Wytch said:


> Maybe we should all just -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instead :tongue:


Kay, i ll be waiting there...


----------



## Bunny

WikiRevolution said:


> Kay, i ll be waiting there...



Sounds good :tongue: but this can't be an all the time thing.


----------



## Bunny

Signing off for now, have a good morning, afternoon or night all (depending on your time zone) :tongue:


----------



## TimeWillTell

Wytch said:


> Signing off for now, have a good morning, afternoon or night all (depending on your time zone) :tongue:


Thanks  But you can't hide from the Truth 
Sweet dreams...


----------



## mangodelic psycho

https://youtu.be/bQp143aZUTI


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


>


hitman you say? hire somebody to hit on Fandango!!!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Inver said:


> I don't know what are you all about to do but I'm the man for this job!... Ehrm I meant the girl...
> I seriously don't know what you would expect from italians though ahahah


what do you mean? A strike of course!


----------



## TimeWillTell

psychedelicmango said:


> https://youtu.be/bQp143aZUTI


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@_Wytch_

awww... an ISTP babe with feelings... I can _hear_ @BlackFandango salivate


----------



## sinaasappel

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_Wytch_
> 
> awww... an ISTP babe with feelings... I can _hear_ @BlackFandango salivate


That is just creepy...

I just nailed senior interviews


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

GIA Diamonds said:


> That is just creepy...
> 
> I just nailed senior interviews


congrats!


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_Wytch_
> 
> awww... an ISTP babe with feelings... I can _hear_ @BlackFandango salivate


Shhh... Don't tell @Wytch she has feelings. I don't want my sexbot becoming self-aware, because then I have to act like a proper INFJ and deal with all those pain-in-the-ass philosophical and moral questions about whether ISTPs are actually human, even though they're made in a factory.



GIA Diamonds said:


> That is just creepy...
> 
> I just nailed senior interviews


Hell yeah! Get it, girl!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Shhh... Don't tell @_Wytch_ she has feelings. I don't want my sexbot becoming self-aware, because then I have to act like a proper INFJ and deal with all those pain-in-the-ass philosophical and moral questions about whether ISTPs are actually human, even though they're made in a factory.


hey, as a _proper_ INFJ you can _program_ your ISTP sexbot's self-awareness


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Neverontime said:


> @_Wytch_ @_BlackFandango_
> 
> Don't blame Fluffy, she's just looking out for you both.
> Do you wanna look....
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stupid like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't. Infjs are never taken serious again with that face and it just looks ridiculous on istps.


Gawd you INFPs can be cold & so darn insensitive regarding matters of the heart. Best to consider that luv melts the ISTP's brain just a little bit & that may cause soft hearted thinking types to resemble you feeling types.










look at those luv drunk eyes, Fandango is very likely under the effects of a Wytch's spell


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Gawd you INFPs can be cold & so darn insensitive regarding matters of the heart.


:shocked:
I'm never insensitive!



> Best to consider that luv melts the brain just a little bit & that may cause soft hearted thinking types to resemble you feeling types.


People in love don't resemble Feeling types, they resemble idiots.
Here, pass me your wood estj, I'll use it to knock that stupid look of loving devotion/admiration off of your face for you.

You're welcome!
:tongue:



> look at those luv drunk eyes, Fandango is very likely under the effects of a Wytch's spell


 

I'll sort it.
Pass me the wood again, please.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Inver said:


> I seriously don't know what you would expect from italians though ahahah


Geez ENFP, use your imagination to envision a blend of Sophia Loren & Debbie does PerC


----------



## Hero of Freedom

Learn to use the power of the Ni, Sensor pleb!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Neverontime said:


> :shocked:
> I'm never insensitive!
> 
> 
> 
> People in love don't resemble Feeling types, they resemble idiots.
> Here, pass me your wood estj, I'll use it to knock that stupid look of loving devotion/admiration off of your face for you.
> 
> You're welcome!
> :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll sort it.
> Pass me the wood again, please.


It's kinda insensitive of you to wanna knock the hurting puppydog look off my face.
I've had nothing but love & respect for INFPs, but all I get in return is games & threats of violence LOLOL

How my mind's eye envisions you INFPs


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> People in love don't resemble Feeling types, they resemble idiots.


Love makes fools of everyone.


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> It's kinda insensitive of you to wanna knock the hurting puppydog look off my face.
> I've had nothing but love & respect for INFPs, but all I get in return is games & threats of violence LOLOL


I was offering to do you a favor!
I was only thinking of you!
I even held your wood for you! 
Estjs are soo ungrateful 



> How my mind's eye envisions you INFPs


That's your inner infp you're seeing. :wink:


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Love makes fools of everyone.


Exactly.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Exactly.


yet noone worships it like INFPs :tongue:


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yet noone worships it like INFPs :tongue:


Pffft

Wot..ever

:dry:


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yet noone worships it like INFPs :tongue:


Oh and infp 5s don't count :tongue:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Love makes fools of everyone.


Even enneagram 4?! :shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Oh and infp 5s don't count :tongue:




* *


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> It's kinda insensitive of you to wanna knock the hurting puppydog look off my face.
> I've had nothing but love & respect for INFPs, but all I get in return is games & threats of violence LOLOL
> 
> How my mind's eye envisions you INFPs


hey, didn't you mention a sledgehammer as an aphrodisiac? 
nfps are always there to please... you ungrateful guilt-tripper.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

stargazing grasshopper said:


> It's kinda insensitive of you to wanna knock the hurting puppydog look off my face.
> I've had nothing but love & respect for INFPs, but all I get in return is games & threats of violence LOLOL
> 
> How my mind's eye envisions you INFPs


Setting a house on fire would take balls, which infps invariably lack.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Wytch said:


> We could always hire a hitman.
> Although they do say that ISTPs make great hitmen.


Nope, ISTPs are the Fredo's of the mafia!! 
ISTJs make for the best hitmen because they possess copious supply of discipline & patience. 
ISTJs also make for the greatest military snipers/gov assassins because of their ability to put emotion aside, focus upon the task at hand & do whatever necessary to complete the mission.

ISTPs fail because they're too prone to daydream about stuff such as Pokemon, pony porn & other distractions of fantasy.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> Oh and infp 5s don't count :tongue:


INTP wannabes. Pathetic.


----------



## Bunny

@BlackFandango & @FluffyTheAnarchist

I still do not get these "feelings" you guys are talking about.





_(now I got to sign off again bleh)_


@stargazing grasshopper Wrong.


Thank you @FluffyTheAnarchist for that I wanted to respond but I really should be going :dry:
Okay bye fo' reals.
@stargazing grasshopper ISTJ needs a reason to kill any way, I cannot see them as a type that would be a hired hitman for simply the money.
ISTP are basically sociopaths XD it'd mean nothing to us and as Fluffy has already said you need to be flexible and think in the moment.
Ti-Se gives us a huge advantage in such cases, we can think on our feet and we will not ever panic.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Nope, ISTPs are the Fredo's of the mafia!!
> ISTJs make for the best hitmen because they possess copious supply of discipline & patience.
> ISTJs also make for the greatest military snipers/gov assassins because of their ability to put emotion aside, focus upon the task at hand & do whatever necessary to complete the mission.
> 
> ISTPs fail because they're too prone to daydream about stuff such as Pokemon, pony porn & other distractions of fantasy.


nah... ISTPs are resourceful, their Se/Ni flexibility helps them navigate their way in risky situations. 
ISTJs just follow directions, if a tiny little link in the sequence of commands is off, ISTJs freeze, then panic then run blaming everyone around.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Love makes fools of everyone.


Which logically means INFJs are always in love.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Setting a house on fire would take balls, which infps invariably lack.


imagine what kind of balls it takes to set a house on fire WITHOUT any balls?!! I say INFPs are the bravest MBTI type!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> imagine what kind of balls it takes to set a house on fire WITHOUT any balls?!! I say INFPs are the bravest MBTI type!


Blah blah blah, doesn't make sense, sorry ENFP. Surprising display of Fe though, have to give you that, mudblood _feeler._


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Blah blah blah, doesn't make sense, sorry ENFP. Surprising display of Fe though, have to give you that, mudblood _feeler._


Reason is overrated, and who to know that better than ENTPs? :tongue:
you guys can rationalize ANYTHING back and forth... so what value does your rationale hold?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Reason is overrated, and who to know that better than ENTPs? :tongue:
> you guys can rationalize ANYTHING back and forth... so what value does your rationale hold?


That's your subjective criticism and it holds no value. My rationale holds a lotta value, cos I actually persuade people with it, get them tangled in the webs of defining and refining and semantics and eat them up like a black widow on her wedding night.

Well, sometimes I let them eat me too, if they're good like @Neverontime ^^


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> That's your subjective criticism and it holds no value. My rationale holds a lotta value, cos I actually persuade people with it, get them tangled in the webs of defining and refining and semantics and eat them up like a black widow on her wedding night.
> 
> Well, sometimes I let them eat me too, if they're good like @_Neverontime_ ^^


Black widow on her wedding night :laughing: that's pretty good, but it only shows that ENTPs have no values... zero, nada, zilch.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> [MENTION=84210]I still do not get these "feelings" you guys are talking about.


You know when you're horny and your vag gets all tingly? Like that, except in your heart too.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> You know when you're horny and your vag gets all tingly? Like that, except in your heart too.





* *






*shakes her head, while giggling. feels weird*


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> nah... ISTPs are resourceful, their Se/Ni flexibility helps them navigate their way in risky situations.
> ISTJs just follow directions, if a tiny little link in the sequence of commands is off, ISTJs freeze, then panic then run blaming everyone around.


Nope you're wrong again Fluffy, your focus is too narrow.

ISTP runs on Ti/Se, they're too narrowly focused & fall to pieces under duress. Were you to throw more than one kink into the works, their lack of planning for contingency would result in their mind going into tunnel vision mode & they'd fail their mission.

ISTJ runs on Si/Te, their Si can access an immense databank of familiar solutions & they'll instantly sense trouble if their observations/experience don't fit with expectations.

ISTJ's aux Te is big picture orientated, they can put all the pieces of the puzzle together to form a plan that works extremely well with the strategy in play.
Ti is representative of the very early universe, it's concentrated & has depth, but it's also very limited in it's ability to see far & wide.
Te is representative of the post inflation universe, Te observes far & wide, is easily able to adapt in the moment because it's aware of potential issues & many solutions to each scenario.
That's why Te doms rule the world & the rest of you lesser types are our blissfully unaware minions LOLOL.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Nope you're wrong again Fluffy, your focus is too narrow.
> 
> ISTP runs on Ti/Se, they're too narrowly focused & fall to pieces under duress. Were you to throw more than one kink into the works, their lack of planning for contingency would result in their mind going into tunnel vision mode & they'd fail their mission.
> 
> ISTJ runs on Si/Te, their Si can access an immense databank of familiar solutions & they'll instantly sense trouble if their observations/experience don't fit with expectations.
> 
> ISTJ's aux Te is big picture orientated, they can put all the pieces of the puzzle together to form a plan that works extremely well with the strategy in play.
> Ti is representative of the very early universe, it's concentrated & has depth, but it's also very limited in it's ability to see far & wide.
> Te is representative of the post inflation universe, Te observes far & wide, is easily able to adapt in the moment because it's aware of potential issues & many solutions to each scenario.
> That's why Te doms rule the world & the rest of you lesser types are our blissfully unaware minions LOLOL.


Te does not observe, grasshopper  Te sorts, it's a judging function... not quite sure how one can judge far and wide, unless you mean a blanket judgement, in which case, Si is what you are describing here indeed.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

BlackFandango said:


> You know when you're horny and your vag gets all tingly? Like that, except in your heart too.


LOL doncha know that ISTPs don't get those tingling horny feels.
If you're gonna get down with an ISTP, you'd best be prepared with a warming/tingling gel.











Smooth, quality lubricant.
An invigorating warming sensation for him
A thrilling tingling sensation for her.
Compatible with latex condoms Only.
The purple goes on her for a thrilling sensation


----------



## BlackFandango

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Nope you're wrong again Fluffy, your focus is too narrow.
> 
> ISTP runs on Ti/Se, they're too narrowly focused & fall to pieces under duress. Were you to throw more than one kink into the works, their lack of planning for contingency would result in their mind going into tunnel vision mode & they'd fail their mission.
> 
> ISTJ runs on Si/Te, their Si can access an immense databank of familiar solutions & they'll instantly sense trouble if their observations/experience don't fit with expectations.
> 
> ISTJ's aux Te is big picture orientated, they can put all the pieces of the puzzle together to form a plan that works extremely well with the strategy in play.
> Ti is representative of the very early universe, it's concentrated & has depth, but it's also very limited in it's ability to see far & wide.
> Te is representative of the post inflation universe, Te observes far & wide, is easily able to adapt in the moment because it's aware of potential issues & many solutions to each scenario.
> That's why Te doms rule the world & the rest of you lesser types are our blissfully unaware minions LOLOL.


But Ti-Se can adapt to a new situation much better. ISTJs are very good at strategic planning, but they can be thrown off when a problem arises that they didn't expect. ISTPs are in-the-moment problem solvers, who can go with the flow. Where the ISTJ sees chaos, the ISTP sees opportunity.


----------



## sinaasappel

NNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
idk iwanted to post something


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> NNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> idk iwanted to post something


Haha that was adorable.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

BlackFandango said:


> Love makes fools of everyone.


Nope, not ESTJs & ENTJs.
The big head makes our decisions & the other head follows orders.


----------



## BlackFandango

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Nope, not ESTJs & ENTJs.
> The big head makes our decisions & the other head follows orders.


Actually, inferior Fi can be quite foolish.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Nope, not ESTJs & ENTJs.
> The big head makes our decisions & the other head follows orders.


lol.. yeah, right, all it takes is a little ixfp in distress :tongue:


* *


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hey, didn't you mention a sledgehammer as an aphrodisiac?
> nfps are always there to please... you ungrateful guilt-tripper.


Nope, you ENFPs lack attention to detail & decent short term memory.
IIRC it was the lawyerly ESTJ that engaged in a discussion regarding sledgehammer flirtation.
I prefer trading hugs, kisses & gentle caresses rather than beating one another into submission LOL.

If you weren't married I'd invite you to come sit by a warm fire. Maybe sip a glass of hard cider or wine & watch the dancing flames while I massage your neck. 

Edit: Fixed by removing the backrub scenario. So may I have this dance? LOL


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Nope, you ENFPs lack attention to detail & decent short term memory.
> IIRC it was the lawyerly ESTJ that engaged in a discussion regarding sledgehammer flirtation.
> I prefer trading hugs, kisses & gentle caresses rather than beating one another into submission LOL.
> 
> If you weren't married I'd invite you to come sit by a warm fire. Maybe sip a glass of hard cider or wine & watch the dancing flames while I massage your neck. Maybe you'd stretch out upon a bear skin rug & I'd massage your back too?


hmmm... all went well, until the bear skin rug!! did you feed it wine and massage its back too, ESTJ?


----------



## sinaasappel

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hmmm... all went well, until the bear skin rug!! did you feed it wine and massage its back too, ESTJ?


and here i thought @Grandmaster Yoda was the guru but tis is you


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Wytch said:


> @_stargazing grasshopper_ ISTJ needs a reason to kill any way, I cannot see them as a type that would be a hired hitman for simply the money.


Stereotype descriptions don't cut it in the real world.
ISTJ will bury their personal feelings & successfully complete their mission.





ISTP would be all emotionally conflicted, screw up their mission & blame others due to ISTP's lack of J.
It's okay that Peas are green & P types are green with jealousy that Js can detach when absolutely necessary to do so.


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Setting a house on fire would take balls, which infps invariably lack.


I do lack the inclinations towards sexual offending and paedophilia which so often accompany the tendency to want to start fires, so I will totally agree with you.


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> INTP wannabes. Pathetic.


I'm nothing like intps, I'm way cooler and have loads more sex.


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Nope you're wrong again Fluffy, your focus is too narrow.
> 
> ISTP runs on Ti/Se, they're too narrowly focused & fall to pieces under duress. Were you to throw more than one kink into the works, their lack of planning for contingency would result in their mind going into tunnel vision mode & they'd fail their mission.
> 
> ISTJ runs on Si/Te, their Si can access an immense databank of familiar solutions & they'll instantly sense trouble if their observations/experience don't fit with expectations.
> 
> ISTJ's aux Te is big picture orientated, they can put all the pieces of the puzzle together to form a plan that works extremely well with the strategy in play.
> Ti is representative of the very early universe, it's concentrated & has depth, but it's also very limited in it's ability to see far & wide.
> Te is representative of the post inflation universe, Te observes far & wide, is easily able to adapt in the moment because it's aware of potential issues & many solutions to each scenario.
> That's why Te doms rule the world & the rest of you lesser types are our blissfully unaware minions LOLOL.


It's ok, estj. We didn't need an essay on it.

:laughing:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Te does not observe, grasshopper  Te sorts, it's a judging function... not quite sure how one can judge far and wide, unless you mean a blanket judgement, in which case, Si is what you are describing here indeed.


ISTJ - Si is the perceiving function, Te is the processing function.

ISTP - is Ti/Se. Therefore ISTP may excel at video games, skateboarding or any hyperactive activities requiring narrowly focused concentration. Just deal with it, ISTP are sugar addicts on crack when compared with ISTJs.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> ISTJ - Si is the perceiving function, Te is the processing function.
> 
> ISTP - is Ti/Se. Therefore ISTP may excel at video games, skateboarding or any hyperactive activities requiring narrowly focused concentration. Just deal with it, ISTP are sugar addicts on crack when compared with ISTJs.


sure, if I want someone to make a perfect almond croissant for me (knowing full well that it may take more that 3 hours of meticulous work) i will entrust the job to none other than an ISTJ... hitman though? not so much.

P.S.: just made myself hungry ... off to make dutch pancakes  nom nom nom


* *


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

BlackFandango said:


> ISTJs are very good at strategic planning, but they can be thrown off when a problem arises *that they didn't expect*.


That's where your argument goes off the rails.
ISTJs are highly detailed, thorough planners that are known for remaining calm, cool under extreme pressure.


ISTJ is the guy that you wanna be sitting beside when the jetliner goes in for a crash landing. ISTJ excels at real life situations.
ISTP is the guy that panics & freaks out while under extreme pressure. ISTP is better suited to video games & fantasy situations.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> sure, if I want someone to make a perfect almond croissant for me (knowing full well that it may take more that 3 hours of meticulous work) i will entrust the job to none other than an ISTJ... hitman though? not so much.
> 
> P.S.: just made myself hungry ... off to make dutch pancakes  nom nom nom
> 
> 
> * *


Nah an STJ could do this in half the allotted time.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Nah an STJ could do this in half the allotted time.


then i wouldn't hire them :tongue:


----------



## BlackFandango

stargazing grasshopper said:


> *That's where your argument goes off the rails.
> *ISTJs are highly detailed, thorough planners that are known for remaining calm, cool under extreme pressure.
> 
> 
> ISTJ is the guy that you wanna be sitting beside when the jetliner goes in for a crash landing. ISTJ excels at real life situations.
> ISTP is the guy that panics & freaks out while under extreme pressure. ISTP is better suited to video games & fantasy situations.
> 
> 
> 
> ISTPs are in-the-moment problem solvers, who can go with the flow. Where the ISTJ sees chaos, the ISTP sees opportunity


Not really, that's just the nature of inferior Ne. Ni doms have a similar problem due to our inferior Se.

To an ESTJ, an ISTP's may seem narrow, but that's because their Se takes in data, while Ni deciphers it's meaning, and this happens very quickly. The focus of Si-doms is too broad to work as well in the moment, because they need time to consider all the possibilities, and judge relevant data from junk data, a distinction that the ISTPs dominant Ti can make right away.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> then i wouldn't hire them :tongue:


Geez open your ENFP mind a little bit more, try imagining how delicious a slice of that pie is gonna be while it's melting in your mouth!

Cherry is my favorite pie, it's finger licking good & I'd lick the plate clean too.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Geez open your ENFP mind a little bit more, try imagining how delicious a slice of that pie is gonna be while it's melting in your mouth!
> 
> Cherry is my favorite pie, *it's finger licking good* & I'd lick the plate clean too.


Your sentiment is noted, ESTJ, but I asked for an almond croissant :tongue:
see your truth is not my truth, your preferences are only your preferences, not universal laws of nature


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> That's where your argument goes off the rails.
> ISTJs are highly detailed, thorough planners that are known for remaining calm, cool under extreme pressure.
> 
> 
> ISTJ is the guy that you wanna be sitting beside when the jetliner goes in for a crash landing. ISTJ excels at real life situations.
> ISTP is the guy that panics & freaks out while under extreme pressure. ISTP is better suited to video games & fantasy situations.


hey, an ISTJ turns into a whiny ENFP under stress; :tongue:
which of course means that ISFPs make the best hitmen! :ninja:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Your sentiment is noted, ESTJ, but I asked for an almond croissant :tongue:
> see your truth is not my truth, your preferences are only your preferences, not universal laws of nature


Geez ENFPs are too darn uptight, couldn't you simply push the cherries aside or use an eating utensil to launch the unwanted cherries into my mouth?




FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> your preferences are only your preferences, not universal laws of nature


Okay that's fair enough ENFP. 
However I don't care regarding ENFPs preferences, but rather that she follows my orders LOLOL.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Geez ENFPs are too darn uptight, couldn't you simply push the cherries aside or use an eating utensil to launch the unwanted cherries into my mouth?


if you try to push that purple mess on me one more time, ESTJ, i just might launch those cherries in your general direction... not responsible for any imminent injuries. :tongue:



> Okay that's fair enough ENFP.
> However I don't care regarding ENFPs preferences, but rather that she follows my orders LOLOL.


yeaaah... no, that's why you and ISFJs are a match made in heaven.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> lol.. yeah, right, all it takes is a little ixfp in distress :tongue:


Whereas the unhealthy ISFPs are alleged to be some of the most cold hearted bitches,
the INFPs are allegedly some of the most giving & loving of all the types.

I've never cried or had my heart broken due to an INFP, but I've heard they're easily bored & tend to be heartbreakers.
IDK whether it's better to be quickly rejected & friendzoned by an ISFP or open yourself to an INFP that's gonna kick your vulnerable heart to the curb & leave you for dead.

Whadda you think, maybe it's best to sit lonely by the fireplace with a drink & just let life pass you by rather than taking another chance?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Whereas the unhealthy ISFPs are alleged to be some of the most cold hearted bitches,
> the INFPs are allegedly some of the most giving & loving of all the types.
> 
> I've never cried or had my heart broken due to an INFP, but I've heard they're easily bored & tend to be heartbreakers.
> IDK whether it's better to be quickly rejected & friendzoned by an ISFP or open yourself to an INFP that's gonna kick your vulnerable heart to the curb & leave you for dead.
> 
> Whadda you think, maybe it's best to sit lonely by the fireplace with a drink & just let life pass you by rather than taking another chance?


Awww... it's your Te that's scaring them all away... xxFPs like their freedom, but they also like a "gentle giant", not someone who is going to tell them how to live and shoot down their ideas and impulses. If you are willing to accommodate their needs, they just might join you for that drink by the fire.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> if you try to push that purple mess on me one more time, ESTJ, i just might launch those cherries in your general direction... not responsible for any imminent injuries. :tongue:


Oh sure it's all fun & games until somebody loses an eye.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Awww... it's your Te that's scaring them all away... xxFPs like their freedom, but they also like a "gentle giant", not someone who is going to tell them how to live and shoot down their ideas and impulses. If you are willing to accommodate their needs, they just might join you for that drink by the fire.


Nah no thanks, never take another chance for as long as I live.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Nah no thanks, never take another chance for as long as I live.


As you wish, Buttercup


----------



## Bunny

@stargazing grasshopper I think we all know why you're trying to push ISTJs on us all. You're an ESTJ, if you were an ESTP then you'd be on the ISTP's side of this.

I think we also all know that ISTPs thrive under pressure and are the ninja assassins of MBTI.
ISTJs come in second, sorry.
No need to even argue that, you're just arguing to argue :tongue:



BlackFandango said:


> You know when you're horny and your vag gets all tingly? Like that, except in your heart too.


Is that anything like my Spidey senses? XD


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Wytch said:


> @_stargazing grasshopper_ I think we all know why you're trying to push ISTJs on us all. You're an ESTJ, if you were an ESTP then you'd be on the ISTP's side of this.
> 
> I think we also all know that ISTPs thrive under pressure and are the ninja assassins of MBTI.
> ISTJs come in second, sorry.
> No need to even argue that, you're just arguing to argue :tongue:


Bahahahaha was that an example of ISTP's scattered logic?

LOL I'm unaware of any secret alliances between ESTJs & ISTJs, nor for ESTPs & ISTPs.
I horse around on this thread but I've nothing against ISTPs, I was just stating unpopular facts.
Statistics show that of all sensor types, ISTJ are the most intelligent & exhibit the quickest thinking/processing speed.
Hey I kinda wish that my type were the mostest & bestest sensor types, but it just isn't so.

I don't know why the introverts are listed as the most intelligent types, but ESTJs are still listed more intelligent than ISTPs

1) INTJ
2) INTP
3) ISTJ
4) INFJ


----------



## 1yesman9

November said:


> INFJs, you guys are weird. Stop being so structured. Go out and enjoy life as it happens, stop planning everything all the way down to planning out feelings.


ISTPs, give complete reasons.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

INTPs speak to the audience of none.


----------



## Bunny

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Bahahahaha was that an example of ISTP's scattered logic?
> 
> LOL I'm unaware of any secret alliances between ESTJs & ISTJs, nor for ESTPs & ISTPs.
> I horse around on this thread but I've nothing against ISTPs, I was just stating unpopular facts.
> Statistics show that of all sensor types, ISTJ are the most intelligent & exhibit the quickest thinking/processing speed.
> Hey I kinda wish that my type were the mostest & bestest sensor types, but it just isn't so.
> 
> I don't know why the introverts are listed as the most intelligent types, but ESTJs are still listed more intelligent than ISTPs
> 
> 1) INTJ
> 2) INTP
> 3) ISTJ
> 4) INFJ



You're starting to sound like some of the idiot prejudice people in here (I mean in the forum not on this thread) who only think certain types can be "smart".

I was merely stating the fact that ISTJs are Js (like you) hence you would rather ISTJs be better because they share similar traits to you.

You do realise how many "statistics" and lists are out there right?
I mean seriously, who really believes any of that crap?
Do you really just go by lists on some website, are you _that _much of an ESTJ?
I mean really.

First of all as everyone knows, any type can be intelligent.
I'm 100% sure there are some ISTPs out there who are :gasp: smarter than ISTJs or even INTPs and INTJs for that matter.
I'm also fully aware that there are no doubt some unintelligent ISTPs who could not even compete with the types on your list.

I do very much value logic but I'm not just going to go by some list on a website from some single study someone did.

Yeah, sure, certain types _probably_ have a larger amount of "intelligent" people but who cares?

Many people are mis-typed any way.

_Some_ people on this forum worship the ground that dominant Ni walks on.
I don't.

ISTPs have the same functions (albeit in an obviously different order) as INFJs and we share the same dominant function with INTPs.
I think that says _something._

Along with having to add in someone's Enneagram, which will add a little to how they think.

So, don't go pushing your ESTJ "logic" on me, it won't work.

In the end it comes down to the person and not their type.

You got a problem with that? Tough buddy


----------



## BlackFandango

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Bahahahaha was that an example of ISTP's scattered logic?
> 
> LOL I'm unaware of any secret alliances between ESTJs & ISTJs, nor for ESTPs & ISTPs.
> I horse around on this thread but I've nothing against ISTPs, I was just stating unpopular facts.
> Statistics show that of all sensor types, ISTJ are the most intelligent & exhibit the quickest thinking/processing speed.
> Hey I kinda wish that my type were the mostest & bestest sensor types, but it just isn't so.
> 
> I don't know why the introverts are listed as the most intelligent types, but ESTJs are still listed more intelligent than ISTPs
> 
> 1) INTJ
> 2) INTP
> 3) ISTJ
> 4) INFJ


Cite your sources, for one thing. Secondly, any psychologist will tell you that intelligence is very hard to quantify. Thirdly, MBTI does not measure intelligence, it distinguishes thinking style.


----------



## Kynx

@Wytch 

The intx's sent me to tell you to stop spreading lies. Of course no other types match their intellect. What a ridiculous sensor notion! 
If you want the facts, you can see for yourself on their forums. Intps and intjs declaring their selves to be most intelligent over and over again, it's all there in black & white.

Carry on with your insane propaganda and they'll burn you at the stake. 

And @BlackFandango stay out of it, feelers don't have brains, all they do is cry and get offended and cry again.


----------



## Kynx

1yesman9 said:


> ISTPs, give complete reasons.


Oh look. An intp. 
*Pokes it with a stick.*


----------



## Bunny

Neverontime said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=290842" target="_blank">Wytch</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> 
> The intx's sent me to tell you to stop spreading lies. Of course no other types match their intellect. What a ridiculous sensor notion!
> If you want the facts, you can see for yourself on their forums. Intps and intjs declaring their selves to be most intelligent over and over again, it's all there in black & white.
> 
> Carry on with your insane propaganda and they'll burn you at the stake.
> 
> And <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=84210" target="_blank">BlackFandango</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> stay out of it, feelers don't have brains, all they do is cry and get offended and cry again.


XD
I thank you for the warning but I shall never give in! :witch:


----------



## Kynx

Wytch said:


> XD
> I thank you for the warning but I shall never give in! :witch:


Istps = stubborn as fuck.


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Istps = stubborn as fuck.


Ikr, it's so sexy! :kitteh:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Cite your sources, for one thing. Secondly, any psychologist will tell you that intelligence is very hard to quantify. Thirdly, MBTI does not measure intelligence, it distinguishes thinking style.


...and fourthly the need to "sell" your confidence betrays the lack of thereof.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> @_Wytch_
> 
> The intx's sent me to tell you to stop spreading lies. Of course no other types match their intellect. What a ridiculous sensor notion!
> If you want the facts, you can see for yourself on their forums. Intps and intjs declaring their selves to be most intelligent over and over again, it's all there in black & white.
> 
> Carry on with your insane propaganda and they'll burn you at the stake.
> 
> And @_BlackFandango_ stay out of it, feelers don't have brains, all they do is cry and get offended and cry again.


Stop crying, INFP :tongue: so a couple INTx's shoved their intellect in your face.... suck it up and be a man!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> I do lack the inclinations towards sexual offending and paedophilia which so often accompany the tendency to want to start fires, so I will totally agree with you.


But..I like starting fires and I'm not a sex offender or a peadophile. 



Neverontime said:


> I'm nothing like intps, I'm way cooler and have loads more sex.


You're not as smart though. I guess it's a moot point though, since intelligence is rarely an INFP's priority.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@_psychedelicmango_, ever since I saw that Polunin dance you posted, "Take Me to Church" won't quite playing in my head!!! Make it stop!!!! :laughing:


* *






so. damn. good!


----------



## Kynx

The Lawyer said:


> What makes you think that I will pull my board out from my backside? The only time it was out was when you stole it.
> 
> I don't remember any INFPs in my school class, and I would get wedgies only when my board fell out by accident - don't you know that no one dares even to look at an ESTJ the wrong way, and let alone try something like wedgies?
> 
> Anyway, the ones who gave wedgies in school were ESTPs and ESFPs and not INFPs, you got your letters confused again
> 
> Why are you telling me to lighten up? ESTJs don't do that!! Who are you? What are you?? What are you doing here?
> 
> 
> 
> That's called creative thinking INFP, thank you very much
> 
> INFPs see objects where there are none


I don't see creativity when I look at estjs.


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> INFPs never learn from their mistakes.


We don't get lots of practice making them, unlike entps.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> We don't get lots of practice making them, unlike entps.


Of course you didn't, you're allergic to _doing_ stuff and taking risks after all.


----------



## Monteskiusz

Gemma at Huxley World.


----------



## Monteskiusz

Neverontime said:


> I don't see creativity when I look at estjs.


So You not creative 
Creative person would see potential everywhere. Someone is here weak on Ne, ayay?


----------



## The Lawyer

Neverontime said:


> I don't see creativity when I look at estjs.


Apparently you've never seen a business report with the backgrounds of headings of columns colored in various, fluorescent, eye-hurting colors

You'll get there once you start working, INFP...oh wait, INFPs don't work, they just sit in their room and contemplate working



Sad Wanderer said:


> So You not creative
> Creative person would see potential everywhere. Someone is here weak on Ne, ayay?


Your username, your signature, your unknown personality....

I can't. I think I'll just skip this one.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> all the jelly people! where do they all come from?... le sigh


Okay ENFP, I've a theory regarding the origins of the Jelly People.

















Combine alcohol, horny nude people & a pool of jelly











Buy Jelly Wrestling Mix and Jelly Wrestling Pools


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Of course you didn't, you're allergic to _doing_ stuff and taking risks after all.


I talk to entps when there's bullshit splattering from their lips, that's risky, I could get some flick into my eye.


----------



## Kynx

Sad Wanderer said:


> So You not creative
> Creative person would see potential everywhere. Someone is here weak on Ne, ayay?


A person on drugs can see potential anywhere, everyone else needs to be realistic, like myself roud:


----------



## Kynx

The Lawyer said:


> Apparently you've never seen a business report with the backgrounds of headings of columns colored in various, fluorescent, eye-hurting colors
> 
> You'll get there once you start working, INFP...oh wait, INFPs don't work, they just sit in their room and contemplate working


I saw one once, but I nearly died from boredom so I never looked again. 

We stay in our room until the estj buggers off elsewhere


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> I talk to entps when there's bullshit splattering from their lips, that's risky, I could get some flick into my eye.


I don't see the problem here. It's a burn you're familiar with isn't it?

:tongue:


----------



## The Lawyer

Neverontime said:


> I saw one once, but I nearly died from boredom so I never looked again.
> 
> We stay in our room until the estj buggers off elsewhere


Your stay in room is futile, ESTJ always knows where you are and what you're doing

You can't hide from everything that you don't like by staying in your room until it goes away INFP



psychedelicmango said:


> I don't see the problem here. It's a burn you're familiar with isn't it?


Everyone is familiar with your burns ENTP, since they come out of your mouth pretty much every time you open it


----------



## mangodelic psycho

The Lawyer said:


> Apparently you've never seen a business report with the backgrounds of headings of columns colored in various, fluorescent, eye-hurting colors
> 
> You'll get there once you start working, INFP...oh wait, INFPs don't work, they just sit in their room and contemplate working


Apparently you have a migraine from sitting on your computer too long.

You should go dancing estj...oh wait, estjs don't have fun, others' definitions of fun are idiotic, they just sit at lunch breaks and masturbate to the prospect of more work.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Neverontime said:


> I talk to entps when there's bullshit splattering from their lips, that's risky, I could get some flick into my eye.


INFPs just don't plan ahead, that causes them to be unprepared for many situations & often results in long term debilitating accidents.
Maybe you could borrow an ENTP's wannabe master chief helmet with face shield.


----------



## The Lawyer

psychedelicmango said:


> Apparently you have a migraine from sitting on your computer too long.
> 
> You should go dancing estj...oh wait, estjs don't have fun, others' definitions of fun are idiotic, they just *sit at lunch breaks and masturbate to the prospect of more work.*


You're making me horny with this sexy work talk ENTP....but that's what you want anyway, isn't it


----------



## Monteskiusz

Neverontime said:


> A person on drugs can see potential anywhere, everyone else needs to be realistic, like myself roud:


Is this diss for ENTP's? 





Also reasuming You mean everyone can achieve creativity that You have by just doing drugs? So ESTJ Can be as creative as INFP! 


Well the other problem is i never heard of ESTJ taking drugs.


----------



## Bunny

stargazing grasshopper said:


> LOL little Miss ISTP, give this method a whirl next time.


What I can't give it some effort sometimes? :tongue:
We're not always lazy, just 99% of the time.


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> I don't see the problem here. It's a burn you're familiar with isn't it?
> 
> :tongue:


Doesn't burn, just stinks


----------



## The Lawyer

Sad Wanderer said:


> Well the other problem is i never heard of ESTJ taking drugs.


Ever heard of caffeine, unknown personality? If you have 5 times the maximum daily recommended dose, it may as well be considered a drug

Your unknown personality disappoints me, unknown personality....Could you decide on your MBTI type so that us defined people have something to work with?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Sad Wanderer said:


> Is this diss for ENTP's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also reasuming You mean everyone can achieve creativity that You have by just doing drugs? So ESTJ Can be as creative as INFP!
> 
> 
> Well the other problem is i never heard of ESTJ taking drugs.


The haircut in your sig is what I was going after when I cut my own hair but it didn't work out :/



Wytch said:


> What I can't give it some effort sometimes? :tongue:
> We're not always lazy, just 99% of the time.


The fact that you chose this specific post to put effort into is very telling

#istpbirdiesfeathersgotruffled



Neverontime said:


> Doesn't burn, just stinks


Can't be worse than your roquefort sauce, that you use to scare people out of your house.



The Lawyer said:


> You're making me horny with this sexy work talk ENTP....but that's what you want anyway, isn't it


You'll never know what I want or think estj, you'd short circuit if you did.



The Lawyer said:


> Ever heard of caffeine, unknown personality? If you have 5 times the maximum daily recommended dose, it may as well be considered a drug
> 
> Your unknown personality disappoints me, unknown personality....Could you decide on your MBTI type so that us defined people have something to work with?


I went cold turkey a month ago (again) 

Yes, please uknown, fucking decide or our guy here will aneurysm.


----------



## Bunny

ESTJ, you can't just demand that someone pick an MBTI type because you can't criticise them properly :tongue:






psychedelicmango said:


> The fact that you chose this specific post to put effort into is very telling
> 
> #istpbirdiesfeathersgotruffled


You're just praying and hoping that's it :tongue: ENTPs love seeing anyone get upset it's like a fun game to them.


----------



## Kynx

The Lawyer said:


> Your stay in room is futile, ESTJ always knows where you are and what you're doing
> 
> You can't hide from everything that you don't like by staying in your room until it goes away INFP


*nods, as if I'm listening*


----------



## Kynx

Sad Wanderer said:


> Is this diss for ENTP's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also reasuming You mean everyone can achieve creativity that You have by just doing drugs? So ESTJ Can be as creative as INFP!
> 
> 
> Well the other problem is i never heard of ESTJ taking drugs.


Yes, estjs have an hour long creativity slot on the second Thursday of the month.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Wytch said:


> You're just praying and hoping that's it :tongue: ENTPs love seeing anyone get upset it's like a fun game to them.












Only as much as ISTPs love their cool facade.


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> INFPs just don't plan ahead, that causes them to be unprepared for many situations & often results in long term debilitating accidents.
> Maybe you could borrow an ENTP's wannabe master chief helmet with face shield.


I do plan ahead. I always check my exits when I'm with estjs.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Neverontime said:


> *nods, as if I'm listening*


You'll become a member of the Order Of The Golden Children when you achieve 4,000 comments.
Just wondering whether you're planning something extraordinary for #4k.


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Can't be worse than your roquefort sauce, that you use to scare people out of your house.


That wasn't sauce, you left your panties at mine when you slept over.


----------



## Monteskiusz

psychedelicmango said:


> The haircut in your sig is what I was going after when I cut my own hair but it didn't work out :/
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you chose this specific post to put effort into is very telling
> 
> #istpbirdiesfeathersgotruffled
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be worse than your roquefort sauce, that you use to scare people out of your house.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never know what I want or think estj, you'd short circuit if you did.
> 
> 
> 
> I went cold turkey a month ago (again)
> 
> Yes, please uknown, fucking decide or our guy here will aneurysm.


The haircut in mine signature show a crazy ENTP on drugs.


----------



## ZZZVader

Ofcourse someone with an unknown personality gets put above me. (Well from how I see it).


----------



## Bunny

INFJ stop trying to save the universe for one second and go have yourself some ice cream.




psychedelicmango said:


> Only as much as ISTPs love their cool facade.


Oh right, ISTPs state the obvious :tongue:

Haha, indeed but that's because we are cool.









=D


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> You'll become a member of the Order Of The Golden Children when you achieve 4,000 comments.
> Just wondering whether you're planning something extraordinary for #4k.


I was thinking of an estj sacrifice.


----------



## Monteskiusz

The Lawyer said:


> Ever heard of caffeine, unknown personality? If you have 5 times the maximum daily recommended dose, it may as well be considered a drug
> 
> Your unknown personality disappoints me, unknown personality....Could you decide on your MBTI type so that us defined people have something to work with?



Akhem

My signatures also say "NJ. Lie" 
From that we can easily determine that i am XNXJ also we know that i am ENTj in Socionics. 

For an ESTJ You are incompetent on Your observations and research don't You?



How to Do Internet Research: 7 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow 
Here, let me help ya.

























Damn...I am doubting my funnyness again


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Wytch said:


> Oh right, ISTPs state the obvious :tongue:
> 
> Haha, indeed but that's because we are cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =D


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Neverontime said:


> I do plan ahead. I always check my exits when I'm with estjs.


No worries INFP.
Were you hanging with an ESTJ such as The Lawyer you could relax in knowing that an ESTJ has your back & all is well in the world LOL.

She's also brave enough to post boobie test results (See: ESTJ Clubhouse thread/comment #604), so she'd likely scare the INTJs & INFJs away from harassing you two.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> That wasn't sauce, you left your panties at mine when you slept over.


INFPs make me sauce, what can I say 



ZZZVader said:


> Ofcourse someone with an unknown personality gets put above me. (Well from how I see it).


Now that's a real tragedy.


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


>


Touche 

Now I shall post the most ISTP, ISTP person ever XD for the obviousness of it.









If anyone can defeat an ENTP's need for ruffling it's that guy XD




stargazing grasshopper said:


> She's also brave enough to post boobie test results (See: ESTJ Clubhouse thread/comment #604), so she'd likely scare the INTJs & INFJs away from harassing you two.


What? XD I have to go see this now and then I must sadly leave for a short while.


----------



## The Lawyer

Sad Wanderer said:


> Akhem
> 
> My signatures also say "NJ. Lie"
> From that we can easily determine that i am XNXJ also we know that i am ENTj in Socionics.


ENTJ? :shocked:



Sad Wanderer said:


> For an ESTJ You are incompetent on Your observations and research don't You?


I'm sorry boss, I didn't have enough coffee today :sad:



Sad Wanderer said:


> How to Do Internet Research: 7 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow
> Here, let me help ya.


Thank you boss :happy:



Wytch said:


> Haha, indeed but that's because we are cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =D


Damn ISTP, even your gifs are sexy....could you take it easy with the hotness already?



stargazing grasshopper said:


> She's also brave enough to post boobie test results (See: ESTJ Clubhouse thread/comment #604), so she'd likely scare the INTJs & INFJs away from harassing you two.


ESTJ dammit, I didn't tell you that you should talk about my boobie test results outside of the clubhouse, and I didn't tell you that you should list the thread where the results were posted and the number of my post! That's it, I'm taking you off the caffeine!!


----------



## BlackFandango

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Ahh another example of INFJ steering a thread off it's rails, INFJ must be the official type of most wannabe heroes.


ESTJ can't accept the fact that he lost an argument to an INFJ, so now he's just trying to goof on me.



> Aw INFJ, rather than another feeble attempt at white knighting upon the behalf of a gal that can kick your ass, wouldn't your time be better spent watching reruns of Underdog or the Lone Ranger?


Not really a fan of either show, so no. As to the idea that @Wytch could kick my ass–maybe so. But I like strong women, and I don't see their strength as a threat to my masculinity.



> Hey INFJ, I highly doubt that you're going to a halloween party to mingle with other adults, nah you're much more likely to go trick-or-treating with a group of middle school kids.


Nah, I'll probably end up staying home, watching _Rocky Horror_, and eating candy.



> Here's my suggestion for an INFJ's halloween costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rather than greeting people with the traditional "trick or treat", you ought to declare "here I come to save the day".
> LOL if Underdog doesn't pan out, then you can always go back to being the INFJ version of Urkel


The Lone Ranger, Underdog, Urkel... jeez, grandpa, could your references be anymore old?


----------



## Monteskiusz

The Lawyer said:


> ENTJ? :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry boss, I didn't have enough coffee today :sad:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you boss :happy:
> !


No problem.


Also check this. How to Flirt With Your Boss: 12 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow :wink:


----------



## The Lawyer

Sad Wanderer said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> Also check this. How to Flirt With Your Boss: 12 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow :wink:


Thank you boss.


* *




You only like me because of my boobie test result, don't you. 



How To Flirt With Your Boss with pictures?

I can flirt without reading a manual with pictures! I just don't do it because I'm too busy working :sad:


You didn't give me enough work today, boss...I would expect more from an ENTJ.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

^no! That is entp.

With inferior ne, cannot handle all of the possibilities


----------



## Bunny

INTPs, you guys are cool with our shared Ti dominance.
No complaints here.



BlackFandango said:


> @Wytch @psychedelicmango
> 
> Alright catfight!


Not to burst your bubble INFJ but I think she wanted you to back off of me


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Wytch said:


> I think the ESTJ is horny, make a break for it everyone! :shocked:


Nah it's not like that, I'm merely playing along with the thread & nobody is in danger of becoming pregos.


----------



## Bunny

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Nah it's not like that, I'm merely playing along with the thread & nobody is in danger of becoming pregos.


Thank the gods for that :tongue: I think I'd even be a little wary of a sex-crazed ESTJ.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Wytch said:


> Not to burst your bubble INFJ but I think she wanted you to back off of me


That's how I had interpreted her comment.
Geez whoda thunk that they're all secretly drooling over the Wytch.
I wonder whether it's appropriate to send this tune to an INFJ fan of Ziggy Stardust?


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> Not to burst your bubble INFJ but I think she wanted you to back off of me


Oh hell no!


----------



## Bunny

stargazing grasshopper said:


> That's how I had interpreted her comment.
> Geez whoda thunk that they're all secretly drooling over the Wytch.
> I wonder whether it's appropriate to send this tune to an INFJ fan of Ziggy Stardust?


What can I say? I'm a hot commodity.










Haha, maybe not but INFJs love all music because it makes them feel all "deep" or whatever 





BlackFandango said:


> Oh hell no!


Aw, are you going to fight @psychedelicmango for me?
That'd be honourable of you to do but I think she'd probably win :tongue:


----------



## BlackFandango

stargazing grasshopper said:


> That's how I had interpreted her comment.
> Geez whoda thunk that they're all secretly drooling over the Wytch.
> I wonder whether it's appropriate to send this tune to an INFJ fan of Ziggy Stardust?


_SECRETLY!_ Damn stargazer, I've been accused of being a lot of things on this thread, but subtle is a first.

Not a Dio fan, this would've been a better bet.







* *




This song... SO MANY FEELS!






Wytch said:


> Aw, are you going to fight mango for me?
> That'd be honourable of you to do but I think she'd probably win :tongue:


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


>


XD
Careful INFJ, we don't want those feels to get into the way :tongue:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

You can relax @_Wytch_, I kinda prefer NF types but I'm not into any INFPs currently at this website.
Just to show that there's no "hard feelings", I'm gonna upload a few images of wood, but don't show anybody else the blurry cock pics. You've gotta promise not to share them with anybody else & delete them quickly. 

balancing upon one foot (note the head girth & how prominent the cock eye)

* *

















full frontal

* *













American Woodcock





leaning forward (good backside profile view)

* *


----------



## Bunny

stargazing grasshopper said:


> You can relax @Wytch, I kinda prefer NF types but I'm not into any INFPs currently at this website.
> Just to show that there's no "hard feelings", I'm gonna upload a few images of wood, but don't show anybody else the blurry cock pics. You've gotta promise not to share them with anybody else & delete them quickly.
> 
> balancing upon one foot (note the head girth & how prominent the cock eye)
> [SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> full frontal
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leaning forward (good rump view)
> 
> * *


You would like NFs :tongue:
That's fine by me ESTJs are supposed to be an ISTP's nemesis any way.

You just wanted to show off :laughing: admit it but okay I promise not to tell anyone and I promise to delete them now.

* *




:fingers crossed behind my back:



You have my word.

I must say though on a completely superficial level that you have quite an impressive cock.
I'm sure the ladies love to touch it


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

psychedelicmango said:


> Btw the fact that I have to go to bed and sleep and go to work, proves that estjs here are FAKES and I'm cooler than them on that level too. Ha.


LOL Mango, ENTP blind ambition is kinda priceless. 
So you've gotta get enough sleep to assure that you're rested sufficiently to serve others 8 hours daily, LOL IMHO that's seriously indicative of a need for self induced slavery.
Hey enjoy wasting 20 years of your life slaving away for others rather than for yourself.


----------



## BlackFandango

stargazing grasshopper said:


> LOL Mango, ENTP blind ambition is kinda priceless.
> So you've gotta get enough sleep to assure that you're rested sufficiently to serve others 8 hours daily, LOL IMHO that's seriously indicative of a need for self induced slavery.
> Hey enjoy wasting 20 years of your life slaving away for others rather than for yourself.


Do I detect bitterness and regret?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Wytch said:


> You just wanted to show off :laughing: admit it but okay I promise not to tell anyone and I promise to delete them now.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :fingers crossed behind my back:
> 
> 
> 
> You have my word.
> 
> I must say though on a completely superficial level that you have quite an impressive cock.
> I'm sure the ladies love to touch it


I have video too, but with my luck somebody would download & burn em to disc before I deleted them.
Yeah I enjoy em patting or stroking it's head & neck just so long as nobody gets their feathers ruffled too much.


----------



## Sava Saevus

I am trying to detect, what is this thread? So far, I have not the slightest clue.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

BlackFandango said:


> Do I detect bitterness and regret?


I have many regrets lately but none regarding being self employed rather than being a slave for others.
Just planting the seed that someday she'll wake up to realize twenty years have passed her by & she's still slaving away for other's wealth. Who wants to get up early Saturday morning to go slave the day away for others? Mostly public servants, menial job workers & volunteers.

I'm a small business owner, some days I work 2-3 hours & other I'll bust my ass for 5-7 hours, but I'm working for myself rather than being somebody's slave laborer.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Do I detect bitterness and regret?


Logical arguments my ass, INFJ. :tongue:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> I am trying to detect, what is this thread? So far, I have not the slightest clue.


Hey, INTP


* *


















have a cookie if you dare


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I have many regrets lately but none regarding being self employed rather than being a slave for others.
> Just planting the seed that someday she'll wake up to realize twenty years have passed her by & she's still slaving away for other's wealth. Who wants to get up early Saturday morning to go slave the day away for others? Mostly public servants, menial job workers & volunteers.
> 
> I'm a small business owner, some days I work 2-3 hours & other I'll bust my ass for 5-7 hours, but I'm working for myself rather than being somebody's slave laborer.


Such liberation. Much freedom, ESTJ 

working for oneself is liberating only for a TJ type; dealing with all the paperwork and administrative bs is mindnumbing, unless you are naturally anal and proud


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Have you offered the resident thread Wytch an encouraging message?
She's now a bonafide member Order of the Golden Child
http://personalitycafe.com/awards/680866-wytch-robot-3000-posts.html#post22161770


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Must be me inside your head.














> I cried during an intervention my sisters had for me. Wasn't really embarrassed by the crying, just annoyed that I couldn't speak. When my grandma died I didn't cry, but I did _*scream*_.


The dramatics. Aaaand this is why I'm not INFJ :tongue:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Wait though, Tom Hardy is entp? :hearteyes:


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Wait though, Tom Hardy is entp? :hearteyes:


Ikr, he's sexy as hell!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Ikr, he's sexy as hell!


Though fucks his looks. That voice, jesus christ superstar. _fangirl squeal_


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Though fucks his looks. That voice, jesus christ superstar. _fangirl squeal_







This one's not as well done, but still funny:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

:laughing:

Not _that_ voice!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Yeah, I've been called creepy before because of that.
> 
> We have actually the same intense, lazer-focus as INTJs, but because our second function is Fe, we're usually looking for social/emotional cues in a person's eyes, face, and body language, which some people find intrusive because they feel like we're staring into their souls. Then we'll kind of disengage when we talk, because we have to go into our own worlds to find what to say. You can spot INFJ body language with someone who looks _right at_ someone when listening to them, then shyly looks away when speaking.
> 
> Rooney Mara's got it bad:


It's not creepy, it's beautiful, and hypnotic... don't let your silly Fe internalize what the meanies say; instead use your gaze to make mango return the stolen goods, apologize to the ESTJ and MEAN it 

Now _that's _some superman shit, not your Ti, INFJ


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Amen.
> 
> I remember when my grandma died, literaly everyone at the funeral was crying.
> I was trying to keep myself from laughing the whole time.
> They say it was shock or some shit.
> I say my body is just adverse to any sort of public display of weakness. It was self defense. Lol.


i had that too, when my grandpa died... i was 9 though... and I felt sad, but also had a bit of an adrenaline rush cause everyone had these strong emotions, and it was a major family event... and i always loved to observe people, so it was like letting a kid int a halloween themed candy shop... they didn't take me to the actual funeral though, and i thank them for it... cause who knows it might have hit me there, seeing his unmoving pale face and all.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i had that too, when my grandpa died... i was 9 though... and I felt sad, but also had a bit of an adrenaline rush cause everyone had these strong emotions, and it was a major family event... and i always loved to observe people, so it was like letting a kid int a halloween themed candy shop... they didn't take me to the actual funeral though, and i thank them for it... cause who knows it might have hit me there, seeing his unmoving pale face and all.


I cried at my grandmothers funeral when my letter to her was read out everyone around me started to cry. It was seeing my brother (intp) crying that really set me off. 
I'd been caring for her for the few years, so I was very close to her. I was close to my grandfather too, who I also cared for while he was dying, but I didn't cry at his funeral because I was looking after my grandmother and wanted to keep it together for her sake. 

NT tears must be my weakness


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> It's not creepy, it's beautiful, and hypnotic... don't let your silly Fe internalize what the meanies say; instead use your gaze to make mango return the stolen goods, apologize to the ESTJ and MEAN it
> 
> Now _that's _some superman shit, not your Ti, INFJ


Well said. :laughing:



FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i had that too, when my grandpa died... i was 9 though... and I felt sad, but also had a bit of an adrenaline rush cause everyone had these strong emotions, and it was a major family event... and i always loved to observe people, so it was like letting a kid int a halloween themed candy shop... they didn't take me to the actual funeral though, and i thank them for it... cause who knows it might have hit me there, seeing his unmoving pale face and all.


They made me kiss her in the cheek. :S



Neverontime said:


> I cried at my grandmothers funeral when my letter to her was read out everyone around me started to cry. It was seeing my brother (intp) crying that really set me off.
> I'd been caring for her for the few years, so I was very close to her. I was close to my grandfather too, who I also cared for while he was dying, but I didn't cry at his funeral because I was looking after my grandmother and wanted to keep it together for her sake.
> 
> *NT tears must be my weakness*


Heh. Good to know :th_wink:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> They made me kiss her in the cheek. :S


i hope you wore some flaming red lipstick :laughing:


* *


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> I cried at my grandmothers funeral when my letter to her was read out everyone around me started to cry. It was seeing my brother (intp) crying that really set me off.
> I'd been caring for her for the few years, so I was very close to her. I was close to my grandfather too, who I also cared for while he was dying, but I didn't cry at his funeral because I was looking after my grandmother and wanted to keep it together for her sake.
> 
> NT tears must be my weakness


so sweet and caring, and i am very sorry you had to go through losing them both. (


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Well said. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> They made me kiss her in the cheek. :S
> 
> 
> 
> Heh. Good to know :th_wink:


They have to be real though, I spot fake tears a mile off. :wink:


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> so sweet and caring, and i am very sorry you had to go through losing them both. (


Thank you. 

It's the way it goes though, huh? 

C'est la vie :happy:


----------



## Kynx

Another one from the debate forum then, since you're all chicken :tongue:



> you're a bit of a misandrist


Did you here that @BlackFandango? Come here and let me pick on you.

:laughing:


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Did you here that @BlackFandango? Come here and let me pick on you.
> 
> :laughing:


You rang?


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> You rang?


I certainly did. Is that the first time an (unrelated) female has called you? 

:laughing:


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> I certainly did. Is that the first time an (unrelated) female has called you?
> 
> :laughing:


Do you think you could insult me a little... better? I don't think the jellyfish like it.


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Do you think you could insult me a little... better? I don't think the jellyfish like it.


What jellyfish?


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> What jellyfish?


Do they not have Spongebob in the UK?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Cesspool said:


> You're mean :sad:


she's not INTP, you just have to hit on her, which, frankly you never will.


----------



## Bunny

Neverontime said:


> Oh so you didn't leave?
> And I see you've accepted your intj weirdness, about time


This is the mafia, he cannot ever truly leave.

Hah, I saw that too.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

x


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> x


chicken


----------



## Kynx

Cesspool said:


> You're mean :sad:


Infps aren't mean! :shocked:


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> You do have friends, INFP, you always will, if you make an effort to notice them.


:laughing:

Now then!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Cesspool said:


> You're mean :sad:


It seems to be the thing today.


----------



## Cesspool

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> she's not INTP, you just have to hit on her, which, frankly you never will.


I'll hit her!

(is this over the line?)


----------



## Kynx

Wytch said:


> This is the mafia, he cannot ever truly leave.
> 
> Hah, I saw that too.


Yeah, but now we know he's intj, we can take him out.


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> It seems to be the thing today.


What does?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> It seems to be the thing today.



aww....


* *






guilt-trip attempt one status: fail


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Cesspool said:


> I'll hit her!
> 
> (is this over the line?)


you could try... but it will be embarrassing (though not surprising) if you miss, INTP!


----------



## Kynx

Cesspool said:


> I'll hit her!
> 
> (is this over the line?)


Probably, since your an intp and you're socially interacting without supervision.


----------



## Bunny

Neverontime said:


> Yeah, but now we know he's intj, we can take him out.


We all knew that already  but I suppose he will stand out easier now.


----------



## Bunny

An INTP would be the easiest to take out, they never leave their house.


----------



## Kynx

Wytch said:


> We all knew that already  but I suppose he will stand out easier now.


Now it's confirmed that he's a liability.


----------



## Cesspool

I leave my house!
Just an hour ago, I walked to the corner to buy a bag of Utz cheese balls


----------



## Bunny

Neverontime said:


> Now it's confirmed that he's a liability.


I'll make note of it in my books.





Cesspool said:


> I leave my house!
> Just an hour ago, I walked to the corner to buy a bag of Utz cheese balls


Whoa, you daredevil you.
I bet the other INTPs look up to your braveness.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> What does?


Mean-ness. 

Anyway, I guess it's my problem, if I come into a thread that's called criticise the person above you when I don't feel like it, and can't take a joke for various reasons.

Carry on. Y'all are awesome.


----------



## Cesspool

Wytch said:


> Whoa, you daredevil you.
> I bet the other INTPs look up to your braveness.


I'm a leader of men.

Sometimes I wish I was a cheeseball. Such a simpler life.


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> are those INTP tears?
> *brings out the bejeweled flacon*
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an INTP, you.have.no.feelings!!!
> 
> *opens the jar, awaits*


Poor INTP XD


----------



## Cesspool

Wytch said:


> I can imagine Cesspool watching MLP.


This goes too far I ain't no brony. I'll be honest I tried to watch it but I couldn't get into it, I'll stick with Rick and Morty and House of Cards.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> mango, i hereby solemnly swear to not pick on you anymore... unless you beg me to :wink:


Hahaha. 
Bad day, sorry, cos I kind of picked on you too.


----------



## Bunny

Cesspool said:


> This goes too far I ain't no brony. I'll be honest I tried to watch it but I couldn't get into it, I'll stick with Rick and Morty and House of Cards.


I'm not so sure I believe you but I'll take your word for it :tongue:







I have to leave, bye everyone and I shall miss you for the short time that I am gone.

I am still in a good mood.
It's scary, I know.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Wytch said:


> I can imagine Cesspool watching MLP.


Heh. That's funny cos I watched a few mlp episodes because of an INTP from here. Ahem. 



> I am still in a good mood


Can I have some of that.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Vinniebob said:


> :sad:my parents made me eat from a bowl on the floor that said ''fluffy''


Mowgli?? Is that you?? :')


* *





now we know the true origins of INTJ personality


----------



## VinnieBob

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Mowgli?? Is that you?? :')
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now we know the true origins of INTJ personality


it iz eye flap's
[wagging tail]


----------



## Cesspool

I understand human emotions. If anything, it's the dominant TE in the ExTJ's that makes them cold calculating robots. Us IxTP's are just childish and cute :kitteh:


----------



## Bunny

Cesspool said:


> Us IxTP's are just childish and cute


We are that :kitteh:





psychedelicmango said:


> Heh. That's funny cos I watched a few mlp episodes because of an INTP from here. Ahem.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have some of that.


XD Figures (on the INTP).

















roud:

:waves:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Hahaha.
> Bad day, sorry, cos I kind of picked on you too.


it's ok. so friends? 

* *


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Just passing through.


Like a turd?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Vinniebob said:


> it iz eye flap's
> [wagging tail]


din't yo mama teach you that wagging your tail is rude?


----------



## VinnieBob

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> din't yo mama teach you that wagging your tail is rude?


my mama wuz a sheep
she no speaky INTJ


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Vinniebob said:


> my mama wuz a sheep
> she no speaky INTJ


a sheep among the wolves, huh?


----------



## Cesspool

Neverontime said:


> Like a turd?


That turns me on for some very unholy reason


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Wytch said:


> We are that :kitteh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XD Figures (on the INTP).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roud:
> 
> :waves:


An ISTP and ENTP hugging. Now that's more rare than morning glory clouds. Take pics everyone 



FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> it's ok. so friends?
> 
> * *


Pfff.









Yea sure.


----------



## VinnieBob

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> a sheep among the wolves, huh?


she wuz a wersheep 
wolf by day
sheep by night


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Vinniebob said:


> she wuz a wersheep
> wolf by day
> sheep by night


----------



## Kynx

Cesspool said:


> That turns me on for some very unholy reason


This is why intps need therapy.
Those feelings manifest in strange ways if you don't let them out.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Vinniebob said:


> she wuz a wersheep
> wolf by day
> sheep by night


yea, i call that multiple personality disorder.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> XD Figures (on the INTP).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roud:
> 
> :waves:


Who'd have ever though _you_ would become a hugger?


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Who'd have ever though _you_ would become a hugger?


It was a moment of weakness and I don't like to see mango in a bad mood.

So hush :tongue:


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> It was a moment of weakness and I don't like to see mango in a bad mood.
> 
> So hush :tongue:


No, it was sweet, I liked it. roud:

Showing a bit of Ni-Fe suits you.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> No, it was sweet, I liked it. roud:
> 
> Showing a bit of Ni-Fe suits you.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


>


Blowing your nose in public, doesn't, ISTP.
Inferior Fe is inferior.:tongue:


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Blowing your nose in public, doesn't, ISTP.
> Inferior Fe is inferior.:tongue:


Yeah... well...


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


>


Aww, don't be embarrassed by it, you'll make me feel bad.

Here, I'll speak STPese:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> Yeah... well...


So that we can criticize you, duh!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Aww, don't be embarrassed by it, you'll make me feel bad.
> 
> Here, I'll speak STPese:


Why not? She's so cute when she's embarrassed... don't ruin the fun with your "mercy" schtick, INFJ.

Here's what i mean in INFJaic: "ISTPs get embarrassed for the greater good of humanity, otherwise humanity would be completely and utterly screwed!"


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Aww, don't be embarrassed by it, you'll make me feel bad.
> 
> Here, I'll speak STPese:


I need to go race a car now.





That's better.





FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> So that we can criticize you, duh!


I knew it was there for some reason.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> I need to go race a car now.


Of course, if you wanted to do some _other_ Se activity, I had a few ideas.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Of course, if you wanted to do some _other_ Se activity, I had a few ideas.


Stop stealing my Ti-Se INFJ :tongue:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Of course, if you wanted to do some _other_ Se activity, I had a few ideas.


You don't say!:shocked::laughing:


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> Stop stealing my Ti-Se INFJ :tongue:


You got peanut butter in my chocolate!


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> You got peanut butter in my chocolate!


No, you got your chocolate in my peanut butter :dry: I can't eat it now. Thanks a lot.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> No, you got your chocolate in my peanut butter :dry: I can't eat it now. Thanks a lot.


Does that make you a peanut?


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> No, you got your chocolate in my peanut butter :dry: I can't eat it now. Thanks a lot.


Would you like something else?

How much you think Fluff wishes she was Officer Reeses and could just shoot the both of us? :tongue:


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Does that make you a peanut?


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Does that make you a peanut?


Well, I am quite delicious.




BlackFandango said:


> Would you like something else?
> 
> How much you think Fluff wishes she was Officer Reeses and could just shoot the both of us?


I would rather something else, yes.

That's too blunt for Fluffy, she'd probably just pretend it tasted bad and then take the idea as her own.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Would you like something else?
> 
> How much you think Fluff wishes she was Officer Reeses and could just shoot the both of us? :tongue:


Nah, I love terrorizing the two of you 
plus you are way too cute to shoot


----------



## fuliajulia

Wytch said:


> I'll only start hexing you if I'm not #1.


Honestly, this scene makes me want to happy dance every time. No INFJ could fear your ISTP ways! :tongue:


----------



## BlackFandango

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Honestly, this scene makes me want to happy dance every time. No INFJ could fear your ISTP ways! :tongue:


We can only fear that which we do not understand. If that is not the case then it is really ourselves that we fear.


----------



## Bunny

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Honestly, this scene makes me want to happy dance every time. No INFJ could fear your ISTP ways! :tongue:


We're too lazy to strike fear into your hearts.

* *




We actually like people underestimating us, it gives us the advantage 








Bleh I must sign off, later all


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> We actually like people underestimating us, it gives us the advantage


What's the greatest trick the Devil pulled?


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> What's the greatest trick the Devil pulled?


Exactly


----------



## The_Wanderer

No.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Wytch said:


> We're too lazy to strike fear into your hearts.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We actually like people underestimating us, it gives us the advantage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleh I must sign off, later all


Thinking types tactical mistake #1: They always have to brag about their tactics, and as a result lose the advantage of ambush.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Honestly, this scene makes me want to happy dance every time. No INFJ could fear your ISTP ways! :tongue:


Hey little infj


----------



## fuliajulia

psychedelicmango said:


> Hey little infj


You're making me wistful about my childhood, that's what my ENTP father always told me. :happy:


----------



## Kynx

therandomsciencegirl said:


> You're making me wistful about my childhood, that's what my ENTP father always told me. :happy:


Really? My entp step-father always told me bullshit.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

therandomsciencegirl said:


> You're making me wistful about my childhood, that's what my ENTP father always told me. :happy:


He lied. We're always wistful of our childhood, cos it was a time we didn't have any responsibilities.



Neverontime said:


> Really? My entp step-father always told me bullshit.


Oh great, so everyone's got beef with entps. I'm an innocent, unsuspecting target among manipulative evil feelers. :angry:


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> He lied. We're always wistful of our childhood, cos it was a time we didn't have any responsibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great, so everyone's got beef with entps. I'm an innocent, unsuspecting target among manipulative evil feelers. :angry:


Nah, I don't have beef, only porky pies.

:laughing:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> Nah, I don't have beef, only porky pies.
> 
> :laughing:


I prefer pork to beef so yay. No pies though, pork chops are the shit.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Hmm, an ENTP Mango dreads beefs, Neverontime offers pork pie alternative & I've a bone to pick with a Fluffy ENFP hotdog.









Geez all we'd really need is Fandango to contribute some veggies & Wytch could brew up a tasty bitching stew in her cauldron.


I'd nominate randomsciencegirl as the official taste tester of that brew & expect that one taste would cause all the bitching upon this thread to forever ring within her ears.









Guess what OccumsChainsaw is getting for Christmas?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Hmm, an ENTP Mango dreads beefs, Neverontime offers pork pie alternative & I've a bone to pick with a Fluffy ENFP hotdog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez all we'd really need is Fandango to contribute some veggies & Wytch could brew up a tasty bitching stew in her cauldron.
> 
> 
> I'd nominate randomsciencegirl as the official taste tester of that brew & expect that one taste would cause all the bitching upon this thread to forever ring within her ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what OccumsChainsaw is getting for Christmas?


Did you just call me a weiner?! Get ready to have your paws bitten corgi-style! The Shepherd battle is on!


* *


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> I prefer pork to beef so yay. No pies though, pork chops are the shit.


Can't beat a nice length of pork loin :tongue: 
Well, you can if he likes it.


----------



## Kynx

@FluffyTheAnarchist will show @stargazing grasshopper what he can do with that bone

:laughing:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Hmm, an ENTP Mango dreads beefs, Neverontime offers pork pie alternative & I've a bone to pick with a Fluffy ENFP hotdog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez all we'd really need is Fandango to contribute some veggies & Wytch could brew up a tasty bitching stew in her cauldron.
> 
> 
> I'd nominate randomsciencegirl as the official taste tester of that brew & expect that one taste would cause all the bitching upon this thread to forever ring within her ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what OccumsChainsaw is getting for Christmas?


Cream Pie?



Neverontime said:


> Can't beat a nice length of pork loin :tongue:
> Well, you can if he likes it.


As the song says, just beat it.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Say what INFP? 
This ESTJ is highly selective with whom bone's are shared with, Fluffy's gotta earn trust & prove her loyalty before she's allowed to show an ESTJ anything regarding bones or chewy toys. 

BTW doncha know that ESTJs aren't vulnerable to ENFPs or any other intuitive feely types?
ESTJ throws the Fluffy hotdog over his shoulder & carries her out back behind the woodshed. Her punishment will involve mustard, sweet relish & other such condiments.


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Say what INFP? Snap yourself back into reality girl.
> Doncha know that ESTJs aren't vulnerable to ENFPs or any other intuitive feely types?
> ESTJ throws the Fluffy hotdog over his shoulder & carries her out back behind the woodshed. Her punishment will involve mustard, sweet relish & other such condiments.


Her punishment will involve hanging out with an estj. I don't think she actually deserves a punishment that severe.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Neverontime said:


> Her punishment will involve hanging out with an estj. I don't think she actually deserves a punishment that severe.


I think that INFPs jump to conclusion much too soon, but here's a sure fix for that dilemma. 









Any XXFP type should be honored that an ESTJ would make an effort to get to know her (don't burst out laughing just yet), spend time chowing down on chili dogs & sailing across siren infested seas.








By Other Means: Beware Pacific Sirens(Part 2)


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


>


Which one's Toto?


----------



## Bunny

@stargazing grasshopper keeps on posting pictures of scantily clad women on this thread. I think we're becoming a bad influence on him.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Wytch said:


> @_stargazing grasshopper_ keeps on posting pictures of scantily clad women on this thread. I think we're becoming a bad influence on him.


If my comments regarding sailing & sirens offend ISTP & INFJ members (for real), just say so & I'll edit them away.


----------



## Bunny

@stargazing grasshopper I'm not offended at all XD :ISTP remember?:

I like that we've been a bad influence on you :tongue: I'd much rather you post hot women.
You should see some of the gifs I post sometimes haha. I'm too hot myself to be threatened 

Did I poke at the ESTJ? :kitteh:

Don't worry it's all good.








Now I'm part of the problem.


----------



## BlackFandango

@stargazing grasshopper's tone-deafness in trying to get a read on you, @Wytch, never ceases to amuse.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> @stargazing grasshopper's tone-deafness in trying to get a read on you, @Wytch, never ceases to amuse.


That's what I'm here for 

I'm signing off but here are a few more gifs.

* *


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ts ts ts

If the level of the thread is going that low, then at least post hot guy pics ISTP(s)


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> ts ts ts
> 
> If the level of the thread is going that low, then at least post hot guy pics ISTP(s)



* *


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> * *


Great. And I was planning to go to bed.


* *





















Best for last. *WARNING* full frontal 



* *


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> @FluffyTheAnarchist will show @stargazing grasshopper what he *could* do with that bone
> 
> :laughing:


fixed


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

No comment on your personality type. I'm just wishing I could give your avatar a thumbs up because I have that deck and I'm using it right now!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Say what INFP?
> This ESTJ is highly selective with whom bone's are shared with, Fluffy's gotta earn trust & prove her loyalty before she's allowed to show an ESTJ anything regarding bones or chewy toys.
> 
> BTW doncha know that ESTJs aren't vulnerable to ENFPs or any other intuitive feely types?
> ESTJ throws the Fluffy hotdog over his shoulder & carries her out back behind the woodshed. Her punishment will involve mustard, sweet relish & other such condiments.


Happily chews off grasshopper's ear... piggy ears are a proven and trusted favorite when it comes to afternoon snacks. 
No mustard required


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

BlackFandango said:


> @_stargazing grasshopper_'s tone-deafness in trying to get a read on you, @_Wytch_, never ceases to amuse.


Relax you overly sensitive INFJ, I'm merely toning down the level of my criticism, not attempting to make extra nice with Wytch, Fluffy or Neverontime.
I assumed that you swing the other way, so I don't get why you appear jealously offended whenever ISTP responds in a less than semi hostile manner.
Are INFJs the poster child for misery loves company or do they experience difficulty sharing toys & friends while playing in the PersC sandbox?










Gotta new strategy for INFJs to exert control over who plays with their friends in the sandbox


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Tetsuo Shima said:


> No comment on your personality type. I'm just wishing I could give your avatar a thumbs up because I have that deck and I'm using it right now!


Cool! My favorite one, and I collect them


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Cool! My favorite one, and I collect them


Me too. I have 17.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Me too. I have 17.


I studied in Venice and brought back a Casanova one by Luca Raimondo... it's verry much in the spirit of this thread nowadays. 

It would be fun to design a deck, but 72 images is too much of a commitment for an exfp.

What are some of your favorites?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I studied in Venice and brought back a Casanova one by Luca Raimondo... it's verry much in the spirit of this thread nowadays.
> 
> It would be fun to design a deck, but 72 images is too much of a commitment for an exfp.


I know how you feel. I have a lot of cool ideas for cards, but I'm not that good at drawing, and my commitment comes in sleeplessly powerful bursts of determination separated by long periods of pure sloth.


----------



## BlackFandango

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I know how you feel. I have a lot of cool ideas for cards, but I'm not that good at drawing, and my commitment comes in sleeplessly powerful bursts of determination separated by long periods of pure sloth.


I definitely get you there.


----------



## kf5kfj

You are all vermin.


----------



## Bunny

ebae said:


> I had to do it. I am also half awake.


It's okay ENTJ, we all know you have a lot on your mind while trying to conquer the world 

As for me, I am going to sleep because ISTPs love their sleep.


----------



## Kynx

ebae said:


> These look like things I would buy for a woman on her period.


You might want to throw in some lube, for when she shoves the whole lot up your ass for implying she's the one with the problem. 

:laughing:


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> You might want to throw in some lube, for when she shoves the whole lot up your ass for implying she's the one with the problem.
> 
> :laughing:


And a DVD of the movie _Beaches_.



Wytch said:


> It's okay ENTJ, we all know you have a lot on your mind while trying to conquer the world
> 
> As for me, I am going to sleep because ISTPs love their sleep.


*Kisses Wytch goodnight*
* *




*Then smacks her on the ass as she walks off*


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> And a DVD of the movie _Beaches_.


Why? I've not seen it.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> Why? I've not seen it.


Something tells me you don't want to either. I'm sure in involves strapons and other ungodly contraptions. :shocked:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@Wytch

by istps, for istps? 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alisoncaporimo/travel-adventures-that-make-you-say-nope#.sdZz1yGWO


----------



## Jenko

ExFP? I guess you are trying to type ourself but you keep getting distracted, right?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Jenko said:


> ExFP? I guess you are trying to type ourself but you keep getting distracted, right?


How many are there of you, ENTP? :laughing:That was the best Freudian slip ever! Focus, hon, narrowing your choices to just one finger is a great start.


----------



## Kynx

Exfp keeps skipping over the fence, depending on what suits. Reminds me of this joke


* *




A buddhist, a muslim and a catholic are competing which religion is the best. Everybody thinks that their religion is the best and they decide that they will do a test: they will climb a 1000m high cliff and jump of it. The best religion's God will save his religion member. 
So muslim jumps first and starts calling his god:

Alah........................Alah.................. .....Alah.........................Alah

500m: Alah...........Alah............Alah............... .Alah..........Alah

300m: Alah.......Alah......Alah......Alah........Alah... .....Alah

100m: Alah..Alah..Alah..Alah..Alah..Alah..Alah..Alah

50m: AlahAlahAlahAlahAlahAlahAlahAlah

and he bangs on the ground and dies.

Second jumps Buddhist:

Buddha...........................Buddha........... ..............Buddha.................Buddha

500m: Buddha...............Buddha..............Buddha... ..........Buddha

300m: Buddha........Buddha............Buddha..........Bu ddha

100m: Buddha...Buddha...Buddha...Buddha...Buddha

50m: BuddhaBuddhaBuddhaBuddhaBuddhaBuddha

Suddenly, a miracle happens! buddhist stops in the air, and lands slowly on his feet with a smile!

third jumper is a catholic:

Jesus...................Jesus..................... Jesus......................Jesus

500m: Jesus............Jesus............Jesus........... ....Jesus..............Jesus

300m: Jesus.......Jesus.......Jesus........Jesus........ Jesus.......Jesus

100m: Jesus...Jesus...Jesus...Jesus...Jesus...Jesus...Je sus...Jesus

50m: Buddha!Buddha!Buddha!Buddha!Buddha!Buddha


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Something tells me you don't want to either. I'm sure in involves strapons and other ungodly contraptions. :shocked:


Oooh! sounds good!


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @Wytch
> 
> by istps, for istps?
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/alisoncaporimo/travel-adventures-that-make-you-say-nope#.sdZz1yGWO


:laughing:
That could definitely be an ISTP article because even we know better than to get close to certain dangers.
We're going to evaluate our risk and definitely be all "nope".

Although I have to admit that the Door to Hell looks freakin' awesome and I've actually always wanted to try a fried scorpion.
I actually really like bats too and fruit bats are pretty cute.

But most of that stuff is like wtf  especially the one where people can fly jets who have no idea what they're doing :laughing:


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Why? I've not seen it.





psychedelicmango said:


> Something tells me you don't want to either. I'm sure in involves strapons and other ungodly contraptions. :shocked:


Actually it's just a tearjerker/chick-flick, my mom and sisters love it. 
* *




That, and I stole the joke from an episode of _House_.


----------



## ebae

Neverontime said:


> You might want to throw in some lube, for when she shoves the whole lot up your ass for implying she's the one with the problem.
> 
> :laughing:


We have different perspectives. You believe I am implying that I believe the above items are solving a problem. Your statement is incorrect.

I may buy them those items because it has been significantly proven that chocolate, dairy, and pain killers comfort women on their period. That is a fact. 

If you like feeling pain and discomfort that's fine, the women I have been with prefer comfort. The above items provide comfort. With that being said, from my experience there is only one reason why anyone would include lube in this package. Regardless, I am looking at this from a medical and scientific perspective and it seems like you are looking at this from a personal perspective.


----------



## Bunny

If a guy got me a "care package" during that time of the month I'd be like -


----------



## sinaasappel

Wytch said:


> If a guy got me a "care package" during that time of the month I'd be like -


[insert period joke here]


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> [insert period joke here]


Oh, stuff it!


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Oh, stuff it!


oooh sass


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> oooh sass


That's my middle name.

One time, I went to Walgreens with my dad, he was looking for Preparation H, and he's the type of guy who sort-of just wanders aimlessly around a store until he finds what he's looking for. We happen upon the tampon aisle and he says, "Okay, we found the tampons, so we gotta be close... Like, _this close_."


----------



## Zora

How's your 'Deep Inner World' INFJ? Hehe


----------



## BlackFandango

EnrapturedElephant said:


> How's your 'Deep Inner World' INFJ? Hehe


Better than yours, INTJ. It's good for a quiet place to think, and is uncrowded by repressed feelings.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

jenny wocky said:


> Well this was fun, but I'm lik really high rit now dudez, have to go bye some beer and kinder buenos, buy! ;












INTJs are like entps when intoxicated ha.

Soo, I would like to thank all my fans and admirers, but their obsession with me is getting a liiiittle bit annoying. Just a little bit.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Can't finish à project.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Forgets to flush.


----------



## wolfclaw

forgets that clothes go on the body not the floor


----------



## Enxu

Speaks too much gibberish binary language. 1011010101011010101 - compute?


----------



## fuliajulia

Forgets to take into account the negative effects of revolution.


----------



## wolfclaw

doesn't understand that just because a group of people hurt you when you were young doesn't mean that your allowed to attempt genocide on said peoples:exterminate:


----------



## An Excellent Meme

wolfclaw said:


> doesn't understand that just because a group of people hurt you when you were young doesn't mean that your allowed to attempt genocide on said peoples:exterminate:


You're*


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

An Excellent Meme said:


> You're*


is getting off on his tert Si.


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> is getting off on his tert Si.


Is getting off on her inferior Si.


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Is getting off on her inferior Si.


Is getting off on whatever's to hand


----------



## fuliajulia

Is mildly uncomfortable with all of this getting off...


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Is mildly uncomfortable with all of this getting off...



Suggests that if INFJ is too uncomfortable "with all this getting off", she begins using a water based lube.


----------



## sinaasappel

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Suggests that if INFJ is too uncomfortable "with all this getting off", she begins using a water based lube.


Is ironically supposed to be getting back to work


----------



## Bunny

Everyone seems to be "getting off" today.


----------



## wolfclaw

Wytch said:


> Everyone seems to be "getting off" today.


yeah i'm getting off this trainwreck


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

GIA Diamonds said:


> Is ironically supposed to be getting back to work


Only an ENTP would seek to work an ESTJ nearly to death on a Sunday evening.

LOL the only work I did today was raking leaves off the driveway, nice job eh.










Otherwise I sipped hard cider & walked through fields & forest for most of the day.
All the wind & rain kinda ruined any decent autumn foliage pics this year, but here are a few pics from today.




































otherwise I did no work today.


----------



## GMBTI

make up your mind will you?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Only an ENTP would seek to work an ESTJ nearly to death on a Sunday evening.
> 
> LOL the only work I did today was raking leaves off the driveway, nice job eh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise I sipped hard cider & walked through fields & forest for most of the day.
> All the wind & rain kinda ruined any decent autumn foliage pics this year, but here are a few pics from today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otherwise I did no work today.


is getting off on the getting off in a timely manner, at a time slot specifically allotted as "getting off time". 


@_Neverontime_
here's an INFP getting off on not allowing herself to get off


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

GMBTI said:


> make up your mind will you?


ENFP, after you, Oh the Decisive One


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> how about nao?
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a cute, mild mannered, diplomatic, INFJ version?
> 
> * *


I've seen that, it's clever.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> I've seen that, it's clever.


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


>


----------



## Bunny

wolfclaw said:


> I don't care unless your one of those sparkly bastards from twilight then your going to burn up in the sun or starve to death in your coffin while i'm outside eating my yummy cat meat wondering which fate you will choose although knowing your type you'd rather die in the sun than starve to death because starving is sooooooo boring


I'm a vampire who also happens to be a witch, you really don't think I'd be prepared for sunlight? 
Come now, use that Te of yours INTJ and think.
I hate being bored, you're right but we never give up due to our extreme stubbornness :tongue:




stargazing grasshopper said:


> Dis ISTP gal @2:05 betta?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action In The Boulderdome! | Videos97.com


Much, thank you.
:wink:



BlackFandango said:


> I would ask if this guy's bothering you, @Wytch, so I could be all gallant and shit, but I won't insult you by insinuating that you can't take this fucking guy. I mean, really.


:laughing: Thanks, ikr?
He's just a little wolf :kitteh: I'll make him my pet and then he can go fetch my potions for me.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


>


Fluffy don't be grumpy
Here's your milk :kitteh:


----------



## The Lawyer

Feeding milk to unknown personalities instead of criticizing, ENTP?

You've gone soft. Where is that annoying ENTP edge at?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

The Lawyer said:


> Feeding milk to unknown personalities instead of criticizing, ENTP?
> 
> You've gone soft. Where is that annoying ENTP edge at?


Fluffy's special. Daww wittle estj, I like you too. Which is pretty awesome for me, cos no one else does really.


----------



## BlackFandango

The Lawyer said:


> Feeding milk to unknown personalities instead of criticizing, ENTP?
> 
> You've gone soft. Where is that annoying ENTP edge at?


Did you know that the guy who wrote this song got sued and lost his both songwriting credit and royalties for supposedly plagiarizing an old Rolling Stones song, even though he'd obtained the license to use a sample of an orchestral version of that song, and the Stones' song was itself based on a public domain gospel song. It wasn't even the Stones that sued, but their former manager. The band was also later sued by the guy who's orchestra they sampled, even though he didn't actually write the arrangement that was used.

Ladies and gentlemen, why people hate lawyers!


----------



## The Lawyer

psychedelicmango said:


> Fluffy's special. Daww wittle estj, I like you too. Which is pretty awesome for me, cos no one else does really.


You can't make me soft ENTP.


* *




Oh fine, you're working only 8 hours today.


----------



## The Lawyer

BlackFandango said:


> The band was also later sued by the guy who's orchestra they sampled, even though he didn't actually write the arrangement that was used.


The guy whose orchestra they sampled and the former manager of Rolling Stones were later sued by me because I wanted a new car.











You should collect some useful information instead of reading about this kind of stuff INFJ. Like how much money your employer owes to the state, etc.


----------



## BlackFandango

The Lawyer said:


> The guy whose orchestra they sampled and the former manager of Rolling Stones were later sued by me because I wanted a new car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should collect some useful information instead of reading about this kind of stuff INFJ. Like how much money your employer owes to the state, etc.


That'd be great. Find people who won money in frivolous, unjustly decided lawsuits, and then find ways to sue them. It'd be great business for lawyers. roud:


----------



## Kynx

The Lawyer said:


> The guy whose orchestra they sampled and the former manager of Rolling Stones were later sued by me because I wanted a new car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should collect some useful information instead of reading about this kind of stuff INFJ. Like how much money your employer owes to the state, etc.


*jumps into The Lawyer's car and refuses to get out until she takes me for a drive*


----------



## Bunny

Lawyers, you gotta love 'em.


----------



## The Lawyer

Neverontime said:


> *jumps into The Lawyer's car and refuses to get out until she takes me for a drive*


Alright INFP, get in.

But we won't be listening to your emo music while we're cruising around the hood, we're listening to the good stuff.


----------



## BlackFandango

The Lawyer said:


> Alright INFP, get in.
> 
> But we won't be listening to your emo music while we're cruising around the hood, we're listening to the good stuff.


With your adherence to tradition and conservative values, I would have thought you'd blast this:


----------



## The Lawyer

Wytch said:


> Lawyers, you gotta love 'em.


ESTJs aren't scared of psychopaths, you got that right ISTP.

I find them annoying and usually just ignore them or elegantly walk away from them like the lawyer in this video.

You'd probably hit a psychopath on the head with a hammer if you met one; different types have different approaches to people.


----------



## Bunny

Anyone who wants to join the ISTP and have a little more fun than I'm sure the ESTJ has planned :tongue:
(Which I'm sure includes them driving just down the street, at the correct speed limit while listening to music at a low volume.
Although they MIGHT go a couple miles outside of her neighbourhood to go get some milkshakes but you cannot drink them in the car, it has to be vanilla and you have to pay for yours.)

Hop on in.

* *


























The Lawyer said:


> ESTJs aren't scared of psychopaths, you got that right ISTP.
> 
> I find them annoying and usually just ignore them or elegantly walk away from them like the lawyer in this video.
> 
> You'd probably hit a psychopath on the head with a hammer if you met one; different types have different approaches to people.


We usually are the psychopaths


----------



## BlackFandango

The Lawyer said:


> You'd probably hit a psychopath on the head with a hammer if you met one; different types have different approaches to people.


$20 for the hammer, $200 for knowing where to hit.


----------



## The Lawyer

BlackFandango said:


> With your adherence to tradition and conservative values, I would have thought you'd blast this:


I like to play that song to my workers when I find that they're not motivated enough.

Speaking of work INFP, you look like you're having too much fun today. The books and paperwork are calling you, don't refuse them. Work first, then work and more work. You can have fun on Sundays from 5 to 6 pm.


----------



## The Lawyer

Wytch said:


> Hop on in.
> 
> * *


Well hello Dean Winchester

I thought you were ISFP?....Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> INFP's gonna show us Hello Kitty meets Pikachu?


I hate cats and I hate pokemon and hate estjs!!


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> I have inside information.
> Only 1001 posts to go! OMG Fluffy have you nothing better to do than criticize folk?!
> 
> Oh and if you click on the number of thread replies, a new window opens with all the posters names and amount of posts.


Ooh, nifty! It also makes me realize that two-thirds of my posting has been on this thread. :tongue:


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Ooh, nifty! It also makes me realize the two-thirds of my posting has been on this thread. :tongue:


That's coz u iz evil, infj!


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> That's coz u iz evil, infj!


Nah, it's just because I think the INFJ board is fucking dismal, so I hang out with you guys instead.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

BlackFandango said:


> How do you know who has the most?


If an ESTJ can accept that INFPs know best & trust in them, then surely an INFJ can see the logic in just accepting that INFPs gonna win.


----------



## Kynx

Got to keep going. Soon I'll be cruising into 2nd.....


----------



## BlackFandango

stargazing grasshopper said:


> If an ESTJ can accept that INFPs know best & trust in them, then surely an INFJ can see the logic in just accepting that INFPs gonna win.


You assume I care. That's cute.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

BlackFandango said:


> Nah, it's just because I think the INFJ board is fucking dismal, so I hang out with you guys instead.


LOL quit sniveling ya winey INFJ. 
Hey if you wanna see dismal, go read something from the current half dozen ESTJs at their board. There's like 8 members but two are admittedly really ISFP & another is actually ENTP.


----------



## Kynx

*sends @BlackFandango pussy pics* 
That should slow him down for a while.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Neverontime said:


> I hate cats and I hate pokemon and hate estjs!!


LOL that's okay by me, I'd likely hate pokemons too except that I's loving & accepting of all types except typology fools.


----------



## Kynx

*checks @stargazing grasshopper's position*

10th place! Ha! He's no threat to me back there


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> *sends @BlackFandango pussy pics*
> That should slow him down for a while.


I can type with one hand! :laughing:


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> LOL that's okay by me, I'd likely hate pokemons too except that I's loving & accepting of all types except typology fools.


Estjs don't love and accept! 

:laughing: 

They iz super evilz!


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> I can type with one hand! :laughing:


:angry: 

Damn you!


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> *checks @stargazing grasshopper's position*
> 
> 10th place! Ha! He's no threat to me back there


I'd make a joke, but an ESTJ would never put something in a place it wasn't designated to go.


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> I'd make a joke, but an ESTJ would never put something in a place it wasn't designated to go.


Estj would force it into its new designated place.


----------



## Kynx

@BlackFandango check out the infp forum, there's boobies!


----------



## Kynx

Big bouncy boobies!


----------



## Kynx

Wahahahaha!


----------



## Bunny

@stargazing grasshopper

I think it's obvious that you're joking around about the costumes but I still think I deserved a better costume.
So, I got you to post different (better) costumes 
I do like the pirate one but I don't mind being someone's wench either every once n' a while.

& I have Ni, I don't need any Ne.


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> @BlackFandango check out the infp forum, there's boobies!


Like I'm gonna fall for that one.


----------



## Kynx

Keeps an eye on @Wytch in 5th position. She could be a problem.


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Keeps an eye on @Wytch in 5th position. She could be a problem.


She does like to be on top.


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Like I'm gonna fall for that one.


Did you see those nipples? They were the biggest I've seen!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Neverontime said:


> Estjs don't love and accept!
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> They iz super evilz!


LOL maybe so, maybe so.
I'm off to kill Bambi's momma or papa before gun season begins in a few days, so gonna bid you fine people goodbye.


----------



## Bunny

Neverontime said:


> Keeps an eye on @Wytch in 5th position. She could be a problem.


That's a sneaky ISTP for you.

We all spend too much time here XD

* *







> FluffyTheAnarchist
> Posts 915
> BlackFandango
> Posts 851
> Neverontime
> Posts 810
> ae1905
> Posts 773
> Wytch
> Posts 726
> ENTrePreneur
> Posts 638
> psychedelicmango
> Posts 623
> Occams Chainsaw
> Posts 520
> Prismatic Parafox
> Posts 460
> stargazing grasshopper


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> She does like to be on top.


Yeah, she'll get on top of you and slide herself into 2nd


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Neverontime said:


> @_BlackFandango_ check out the infp forum, there's boobies!


Upon Wytch threads?


----------



## Bunny

I can be extremely competitive and if I really cared I probably could get into that 1st position.


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Yeah, she'll get on top of you and slide herself into 2nd


Great, now you got "Paradise by the Dashboard Light" stuck in my head. :frustrating:


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> LOL maybe so, maybe so.
> I'm off to kill Bambi's momma or papa before gun season begins in a few days, so gonna bid you fine people goodbye.


Yes, off you go. When you return, you'll be 15th!


----------



## BlackFandango

Well I remember every little thing as if it happened only yesterday


----------



## BlackFandango

Parkin' by the lake and there was not another car in sight


----------



## BlackFandango

And I never had a girl looking any better than you did


----------



## BlackFandango

And all the kids at school they were wishing they were me that night


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Upon Wytch threads?


The 'How nipplicious are you?' thread.
I'm winning there too roud:


----------



## BlackFandango

And now our bodies are oh so close and tight


----------



## BlackFandango

It never felt so good, it never felt so right


----------



## Bunny

Now you guys are just posting to get your count up :tongue:


----------



## BlackFandango

And we're glowing like the metal on the edge of a knife


----------



## Kynx

*reports @BlackFandango for poor posting quality*


----------



## BlackFandango

Glowing like the metal on the edge of a knife


----------



## BlackFandango

C'mon, hold on tight


----------



## Bunny

Neverontime said:


> *reports @BlackFandango for poor posting quality*


He feels that his 2nd place position is being threatened.


----------



## BlackFandango

Well, c'mon, hold on tight

(Sing with me, @Neverontime!)


----------



## Kynx

Wytch said:


> Now you guys are just posting to get your count up :tongue:


:shocked:


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> He feels that his 2nd place position is being threatened.


Nah, I'm just doing it cuz it's funny.


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Well, c'mon, hold on tight
> 
> (Sing with me, @Neverontime!)


*reports @BlackFandango for harassment*

:laughing:


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> *reports @BlackFandango for harassment*
> 
> :laughing:


Suit yourself.


----------



## BlackFandango

(falsetto) Though it's cold and lonely in the deep, dark night


----------



## BlackFandango

I can see paradise by the dashboard light


----------



## BlackFandango

Ain't no doubt about it we were doubly blessed


----------



## BlackFandango

'Cause we were barely seventeen and we were barely dressed


----------



## Bunny

I really should go now but enjoy you two :tongue:

I'll be back later and I'm keeping an eye on my 5th place spot.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> I really should go now but enjoy you two :tongue:
> 
> I'll be back later and I'm keeping an eye on my 5th place spot.


Bye hun! :kitteh:


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> 'Cause we were barely seventeen and we were barely dressed


:shocked:

*reports for nudity*


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> :shocked:
> 
> *reports for nudity*


...

Ain't no doubt about it


----------



## BlackFandango

Baby got to go out and shout it


----------



## BlackFandango

Ain't no doubt about it we were doubly blessed


----------



## BlackFandango

Cause we were barely seventeen and we were barely dressed


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Baby got to go out and shout it


:angry: 
That's it BlackFandango!
No pussy pics for you!


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> :angry:
> That's it BlackFandango!
> No pussy pics for you!


Baby don'cha hear my heart you got it drowing out the radio


----------



## BlackFandango

I've been waiting so long for you to come along and have some fun


----------



## BlackFandango

And I gotta let you know


----------



## BlackFandango

No you're never gonna regret it


----------



## BlackFandango

So open up your eyes, I got a big surprise


----------



## BlackFandango

It'll feel all right well I'm gonna make you motor run


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Cause we were barely seventeen and we were barely dressed


Put your clothes on its six thirty in the morning


----------



## Kynx

Posts: 1,839
FluffyTheAnarchist 

Posts: 939 
BlackFandango 

Posts: 860 
Neverontime 

Posts: 810 
ae1905 

Posts: 778 
Wytch 

Posts: 726 
ENTrePreneur 

Posts: 638 
psychedelicmango 

Posts: 623 
Occams Chainsaw 

Posts: 520 
Prismatic Parafox 

Posts: 462 
stargazing grasshopper


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Posts: 1,839
> FluffyTheAnarchist
> 
> Posts: 939
> BlackFandango
> 
> Posts: 860
> Neverontime
> 
> Posts: 810
> ae1905
> 
> Posts: 778
> Wytch
> 
> Posts: 726
> ENTrePreneur
> 
> Posts: 638
> psychedelicmango
> 
> Posts: 623
> Occams Chainsaw
> 
> Posts: 520
> Prismatic Parafox
> 
> Posts: 462
> stargazing grasshopper


And now our bodies are oh so close and tight


----------



## BlackFandango

It never felt so good, it never felt so right


----------



## BlackFandango

And we're glowing like the metal on the edge of a knife


----------



## BlackFandango

Glowing like the metal on the edge of a knife


----------



## BlackFandango

C'mon, hold on tight


----------



## BlackFandango

Well c'mon, hold on tight


----------



## BlackFandango

BlackFandango - 949
@Neverontime - 861


:exterminate:


----------



## Kynx

GIA Diamonds said:


> Your singing is crap BlackFandango and nobody here likes you. Go back to the infj forum where your friends are.


^^See @BlackFandango^^

I didn't like to say, but..... yeah


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Your singing is crap BlackFandango and nobody here likes you. Go back to the infj forum where your friends are.


Though it's cold and lonely in the deep, dark night


----------



## BlackFandango

I can see paradise by the dashboard light


----------



## BlackFandango

Though it's cold and lonely in the deep, dark night (in the deep, dark night)


----------



## BlackFandango

Paradise by the dashboard light


----------



## BlackFandango

Let this be a lesson to you @Neverontime, nobody beats the Meat.


----------



## Kynx

:computer:


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> :computer:


Would dick pics make you feel better?


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Would dick pics make you feel better?


:ball:

A bit


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> :ball:
> 
> A bit


Avert your eyes, @GIA Diamonds


* *































The biggest dick in America!


----------



## Apple Pine

Don't be so confusing!


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Avert your eyes, @GIA Diamonds
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest dick in America!


Looks like it's got herpes.


----------



## Kynx

Mantas said:


> Don't be so confusing!


Says the intj who's Ni is confusing by default.


----------



## BlackFandango

Mantas said:


> Don't be so confusing!


We're gonna need gravy, and plenty of it!


----------



## Kynx

Sneaks in when BlackFandango is sleeping


----------



## Kynx

To slip another couple of posts in.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> I have inside information.
> Only 1001 posts to go! OMG Fluffy have you nothing better to do than criticize folk?!
> 
> Oh and if you click on the number of thread replies, a new window opens with all the posters names and amount of posts.


Ha!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> I aim to beat @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ and @_BlackFandango_ for amount of posts in this thread.


I am...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> I aim to beat @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ and @_BlackFandango_ for amount of posts in this thread.


probably the least


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> I aim to beat @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ and @_BlackFandango_ for amount of posts in this thread.


competitive person in


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> I aim to beat @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ and @_BlackFandango_ for amount of posts in this thread.


this


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> I aim to beat @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ and @_BlackFandango_ for amount of posts in this thread.


thread, but...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> I aim to beat @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ and @_BlackFandango_ for amount of posts in this thread.



* *






oooh... shiny!


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Ha!


Go back to bed Fluff. 
:sleepytime:

You're feeling tired Fluff

:sleeping:

Very, very tired...
:sleeping:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Or else











* *




Yes, I think that's funny. I'm 5. :kitteh:


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> I'll say this one last time Fandango, get out of my mind. Or else.


I can't help it.










(I might keep this for an avatar after Halloween, I really like it!)


----------



## mangodelic psycho

INFJs are freaks. entps are geeks


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> INFJs are freaks. entps are geeks


We're all beautiful creatures. :hugs:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

:tongue:erc3::rockon:


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> I can't help it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I might keep this for an avatar after Halloween, I really like it!)


you know i binged on PCFS yesterday i didnt finish my homework...
proceeds to blaming you and your third eye:tongue:


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> you know i binged on PCFS yesterday i didnt finish my homework...
> proceeds to blaming you and your third eye:tongue:


You're welcome. :smile:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> You're welcome. :smile:


Ni is not a third eye, it's an interrogation light!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

@BlackFandango says he's a six. Well, girls, that answers a lot of questions. 
It's ok Fandango, I'll feed you ma lasagna and let you pet ma kitty


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Ni is not a third eye, it's an interrogation light!


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=84210" target="_blank">BlackFandango</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> says he's a six. Well, girls, that answers a lot of questions.
> It's ok Fandango, I'll feed you ma lasagna and let you pet ma kitty


----------



## mangodelic psycho

4w5s are so...something, I don't know what, but it's interesting.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> 4w5s are so...something, I don't know what, but it's interesting.


4w5 who rates his looks a 6.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> 4w5 who rates his looks a 6.


Wait. What if our enneagram is somehow indicative of our rating? Or what we think our rating is? It makes so much sense right!
7w8. Hmm. Not bad, self, not bad. 

It also means you're too harsh on yourself, Mr Tortured Soul.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ENTPs are the mutants of MBTI theory, kinda troly too


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ESTJs are the toxic waste that turns people into mutants.


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


>


And that ladies and gentlemen is why an ISTP doesn't even need to use their Ni all of the time.




:tongue:
Kidding


----------



## wolfclaw

you don't know what your missing by not getting to use Ni continuesly


----------



## Bunny

I use it more than most think an ISTP does trust me lol and honestly Ti-Ni loops can be tough.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> I use it more than most think an ISTP does trust me lol and honestly Ti-Ni loops can be tough.


I'll back you up on that.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ENTPs are such pervs, you set my spidey senses to alert.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ESTJs are such trolls irl, when they let you see behind their dalek's alien saltshaker mask, but I can see right through it. The have an absurd, almost evil sense of humour at times. It's the only reason I sort of respect them as a type.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ESTJs rarely troll.
The majority of ENTPs are the type most likely to offer flattering compliments, but a few are ass kissing suckups.


----------



## Roman Empire

stargazing grasshopper said:


> ESTJs rarely troll.
> The majority of ENTPs are the type most likely to offer flattering compliments, but a few are ass kissing suckups.


Unfortunately I can't criticize your type. Because like your sexuality you are ashamed to show it in public. How can you even be in this thread, without showing your own personality type. I don't think you are intelligent enough to be here, when you misunderstood half of this game.

You are like a homosexual turning up to a swinger club. You are on Viagra and have access to the other club members butt holes, but your own is sealed with cement.

Please open up the gates of your death star, and let me get blood on my blade.

After I have destroyed your tiny anoos, then let me be that ass kissing ENTP you always dreamed about.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

stargazing grasshopper said:


> ESTJs rarely troll.
> The majority of ENTPs are the type most likely to offer flattering compliments, but a few are ass kissing suckups.


No to both. ESTJs do *try* to troll, but as I said, they're not really successful with me. Maybe with isfjs?

The type most likely to offer flattering comments, with a few asskissers: E*S*TP. 
Straight up asskissing is the last resort for entps. Passive agressive manipulation more like it.


----------



## Roman Empire

psychedelicmango said:


> No to both. ESTJs do *try* to troll, but as I said, they're not really successful with me. Maybe with isfjs?
> 
> The type most likely to offer flattering comments, with a few asskissers: E*S*TP.
> Straight up asskissing is the last resort for entps. Passive agressive manipulation more like it.


If this person is an ENTP, then your theory does not really stand too strong.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

apa said:


> If this person is an ENTP, then your theory does not really stand too strong.


Yeah, thanks a lot ENTP. I know you like to argue everything, but I certainly don't have to or want to reveal inside secrets to an ESTJ. 

I hear a lot of entps do the asskissing thing, because like estps, they'll do what they've got to, to get what they want. This totally applies to me except for asskissing. I've been told countless times by fe doms I have to try and be more..accomodating? (=ass kissing), but I just can't, especially when I dislike someone.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

psychedelicmango said:


> Yeah, thanks a lot ENTP. I know you like to argue everything, but I certainly don't have to or want to reveal inside secrets to an ESTJ.
> 
> I hear a lot of entps do the asskissing thing, because like estps, they'll do what they've got to, to get what they want. This totally applies to me except for asskissing.


It's okay ENTP, I'm all too aware what a brown nosing ass kisser your type is.
BTW: ESTPs are the bimbos because they're purdy & do whatever needs doing but ENTPs are rimbos because their face is buried so far up another's ass whenever their crying hissy fits fail to manipulate other types.














psychedelicmango said:


> I've been told countless times by fe doms I have to try and be more..accommodating? (=ass kissing), but I just can't, especially when I dislike someone.


Aw poor little misunderstood ENTP LOL, you know you luvs ESTJs & you secretly wanna kiss all their asses.


----------



## BlackFandango

Nator said:


> INFPs - Assumes Capitalism is Corporatism and believes Socialism will work if it's dubbed another name like "Progressivism" or "Democratic Socialism". All of them also think Bernie Sanders is the almighty lord and savior of this planet.


Ooh politics, fun! :biggrin:

Neither pure capitalism nor pure socialism work in practice, which is why in most developed countries there's a mix of the two. The problem with our political system in the US is we have corporate and Wall Street lobbyists writing our laws, and buying off candidates of both parties with damn-near unlimited campaign donations (which also has the effect of our representatives spending more time fundraising than governing). This rigs the system in favor of the wealthiest of the wealthy, while the rest of us work twice as hard for half as many gains, with fewer and fewer opportunities for advancement. The problem with Bernie Sanders as a candidate is that, while he certainly talks a good game, he's really sketchy on _how_ he's going to accomplish anything, often he doesn't get at the core of the issues the way Elizabeth Warren does, and he rarely actually engages with those who question him, preferring instead to spout off his rhetoric time and again. I personally have serious doubts as to how effective a President Sanders would be, but I do like that he's driving the conversation to the left, and he's re-energized the increasingly disenfranchised liberal base of the Democratic Party.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

stargazing grasshopper said:


> ESTPs are the bimbos but ENTPs are rimbos.


:laughing:

Crying hissy fits? You mean like those tantrums you throw when everything doesn't go according to your OCD fueled picture of perfection? I know what you did last summer* is in those diaries you keep under your bed sweetheart.

*but I do, because you do the same thing every summer. Working.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> The problem with Bernie Sanders as a candidate is that, while he certainly talks a good game, he's really *sketchy on how he's going to accomplish* anything, often he doesn't get at the core of the issues the way Elizabeth Warren does, and he rarely actually engages with those who question him, preferring instead to spout off his rhetoric time and again.


This one is always fishy.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

apa said:


> Unfortunately I can't criticize your type. Because like your sexuality you are ashamed to show it in public. How can you even be in this thread, without showing your own personality type. I don't think you are intelligent enough to be here, when you misunderstood half of this game.
> 
> You are like a homosexual turning up to a swinger club. You are on Viagra and have access to the other club members butt holes, but your own is sealed with cement.
> 
> Please open up the gates of your death star, and let me get blood on my blade.
> 
> After I have destroyed your tiny anoos, then let me be that ass kissing ENTP you always dreamed about.


LOL leave it to an ENTP to fail attempting the middle school level tactics of reverse psychology & shaming of sexual identity.
How freaking bottom of the ENTP gene pool must one be in order to fail at criticizing others? 
Your type have the most trolls & the most twisted harassers of INFJ/INFP.
BTW maybe you ought to consider exploring the nature of ENFPs, you could be Muffy or Cottontail.

Hey that's a mighty fine ENTP selfie in your last post.


----------



## Roman Empire

stargazing grasshopper said:


> LOL leave it to an ENTP to fail attempting the middle school level tactics of reverse psychology & shaming of sexual identity.
> How freaking bottom of the ENTP gene pool must one be in order to fail at criticizing others?
> Your type have the most trolls & the most twisted harassers of INFJ/INFP.
> BTW maybe you ought to consider exploring the nature of ENFPs, you could be Muffy or Cottontail.
> 
> Hey that's a mighty fine ENTP selfie in your last post.


Stop being such a fucking tease, you sweet little twat. Just let this happen Stargazer!


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Nah I'm not the submissive fantasy type, my costume would've been a Spartan Warrior or greek statue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INFPs are models of inefficiency. @Neverontime you could've broken that comment into 3-4 separate comments & been that much closer to Fluffy's ass.
> Think INFP, think think think.


Estj dresses up as a naked man made of stone? 

So you didn't actually dress up at all then?
You just took your kit off to scare the kiddies?
:laughing:


----------



## Kynx

Nator said:


> INFPs - Assumes Capitalism is Corporatism and believes Socialism will work if it's dubbed another name like "Progressivism" or "Democratic Socialism". All of them also think Bernie Sanders is the almighty lord and savior of this planet.


Intj can't go with the flow of the conversation. His Ni doesn't allow any change of course.


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> @FluffyTheAnarchist 's ass is mine, back off bitchez.


Too late Mango!
Fluffy's with me now


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> @FluffyTheAnarchist 's ass is mine, back off bitchez.


Ooh, I wanna pet the cat! Oops! I missed. :tongue:


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Ooh, I wanna pet the cat! Oops! I missed. :tongue:


Oh dear BlackFandango! It's that inferior Se of yours. 
Try again.


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Oh dear BlackFandango! It's that inferior Se of yours.
> Try again.


I'll try. Whoops! Wrong pussy. Sorry @FluffyTheAnarchist, low Ti too.


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> I'll try. Whoops! Wrong pussy. Sorry @FluffyTheAnarchist, low Ti too.


 @Wytch I was going to suggest that you guide his hand, but I think the mental imagery will make his head explode.

:laughing:


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Lol. It's ok though. We all do hurtful things. Piss me off, really hurt me, and I'll think of those things you're most ashamed of and throw them in your face and feel immense satisfaction from the whole. Not nice at all, and I'm not proud of that either but whatever, if you made me get to that point, it's an 85% possibility you deserved it.


Okay....I wasn't planning on it or anything...


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> Okay....I wasn't planning on it or anything...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> You've got me all wrong, Fluffy. I would be ever so thorough, ensuring I covered every nook and cranny, so I could snicker when it started to sting in certain places
> 
> :laughing:


i didn't get you_ all _wrong... you'd cover every nook and cranny where it'd _likely_ sting, and _then_ get bored


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i didn't get you_ all _wrong... you'd cover every nook and cranny where it'd _likely_ sting, and _then_ get bored


:laughing:

Yeah, that does sound like something I'd do actually.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I think I'll pass on the opportunity to receive a shoddy paint job from an INFP, the sprayed on tinman look just isn't my style.
> Don't get me wrong, I like some NFP types but there are miscommunication issues that I've likely refused to acknowledge or accept.


i thought we were talking about a _halloween costume_, not a marriage proposal, ESTJ. :wink:

Your silly Si is making you miss out on all the juicy things in life again... 

you choose to be the dime-a-dozen-cookie-cutter-$10-mass-made-in-China-just-for-you "man of stone", while you _could_ be this:


* *















in @_Neverontime_'s able hands




or even _this _if you ever consider giving up on the whole "macho" thing :shocked: :tongue:
* *











or


----------



## sinaasappel

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i thought we were talking about a _halloween costume_, not a marriage proposal, ESTJ. :wink:
> 
> Your silly Si is making you miss out on all the juicy things in life again...
> 
> you choose to be the dime-a-dozen-cookie-cutter-$10-mass-made-in-China-just-for-you "man of stone", while you _could_ be this:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in @_Neverontime_'s able hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or even _this _if you ever consider giving up on the whole "macho" thing :shocked: :tongue:
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or


Amazing 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> Amazing


Just like Spider-Man.


* *


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

rice_assrust said:


> Fluffy, why bother calling yourself unknown when you flaunt chops like that.


I don't see a question mark.  
(rhetorical answer)


----------



## Rhonda Rousey

Stop being so critical, Unkown personality!


----------



## Kynx

Rhonda Rousey said:


> Stop being so critical, Unkown personality!


 @FluffyTheAnarchist isn't unknown, she's bifunctual. Sometimes she bats for S side and sometimes she bats for N side.

:laughing:


----------



## sinaasappel

Neverontime said:


> @FluffyTheAnarchist isn't unknown, she's bifunctual. Sometimes she bats for S side and sometimes she bats for N side.
> 
> :laughing:


The line can be so blurred


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Kynx

GIA Diamonds said:


> The line can be so blurred
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I wish I could swing both ways. Bifunctuality gives people so many more options.


----------



## sinaasappel

Neverontime said:


> I wish I could swing both ways. Bifunctuality gives people so many more options.


i just want a solid answer honestly


----------



## Kynx

GIA Diamonds said:


> i just want a solid answer honestly


You need to learn some patience, entp.


----------



## sinaasappel

Neverontime said:


> You need to learn some patience, entp.


but after a while patience just makes it all the more confusing
grandmster infp :kitteh:


----------



## sinaasappel

trigger happy fingers


----------



## Kynx

GIA Diamonds said:


> but after a while patience just makes it all the more confusing
> grandmster infp :kitteh:


That's your crazy ideas confusing you, young entpadawan.


----------



## BlackFandango

@Wytch @psychedelicmango @Neverontime @FluffyTheAnarchist @GIA Diamonds @stargazing grasshopper


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Hahaha


----------



## Bunny

I must be hungry because the toast in that gif looked good =/ lol.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Batman? You mean batshit crazy.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Sometimes when I'm a little bored, a little down, a little sad, I go to the "Why do you hate entps" thread and it always makes me feel better seeing all that butthurt and chaos in people's souls caused by my peers (yo @Posh Eagle), and I feel lots of better. 

You have no power here.

Btw, I was reading about socionics romantic styles, do you know in what group INTJs are? Victims group. Hahahahaha. So much for the badass act. It was good though, it was fun. Poor little baby dawww..


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Socionics is invalid. Also, I think my socionics type is LIE.


----------



## shazam

I'd beat you in a game of Jenga


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I'm an invalid. Also, I like to LIE.


Can we turn this into misquote person above you? No, that's too Ne-y. You can't handle it. 



spidershane said:


> I'd beat you with a game of Jenga


I'll hold him down :glee:


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Basically
> 
> I don't really have to tie them though, just cry a bit about how no one listens to me blabla bla blablabla blabla and they do it willingly. Or, you know, I pretend to listen to their crap a bit so that I can emotionally blackmail them with it.


I have been suckered in by that before, the emotional sympathy trick. They never get the chance to do it twice though.


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Awww


Wtf is she holding?


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> I don't want your sympathy you sweaty mudblood! (fi=mud)
> 
> Hahaha this is pretty awesome though. I was texting with an INFP who got rejected by a guy today and I send her this same gift. She called me a dumbass
> 
> ENTP ladies and gentlemen, the one and only type that can actually make a 4 INFP laugh when they're in one of their emo moods.
> I'm awesome.
> I'm batman.


Batman's not funny though. You could be deadpool :deadpool:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> Wtf is she holding?


Looks like a bottle of ectoplasm. That pink one from ghostbusters.



Neverontime said:


> Batman's not funny though. You could be deadpool :deadpool:


Yeah, I was thinking of that supernatural scene.









I'm totally deadpool


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

I'd expect that an INFP would appear similar to the image below irl, Fluffy the ENFP would also resemble the image but she'd have vampire teeth & claws for creating destruction LOL.


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I'd expect that an INFP would appear similar to the image below irl, Fluffy the ENFP would also resemble the image but she'd have vampire teeth & claws for creating destruction LOL.


I could never be _that_ uncool


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Looks like a bottle of ectoplasm. That pink one from ghostbusters.


Lol. Thank god you think of something that wasn't rude. I have a one track mind.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Neverontime said:


> I could never be _that_ uncool


Relax Miss INFP, take a chill pill & a load off your mind. Your flavor of INFP is likely too uptight to let yourself go & have that much fun.
There are different flavors of INFP, the one depicted above is likely a happy, playful & loving 2w1 that can have fun without worrying how she appears. Betcha she lives life for herself, doesn't require any mood altering meds & often appears outgoing rather than a recluse.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Neverontime said:


> Lol. Thank god you think of something that wasn't rude. I have a one track mind.


It's a bottle of Pepto, the pink measuring cup is nearby on the floor.

Girl you needs to get out more often & get your mind out of the gutter.


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Relax Miss INFP, take a chill pill & a load off your mind. Your flavor of INFP is likely too uptight to let yourself go & have that much fun.
> There are different flavors of INFP, the one depicted above is likely a happy, playful & loving 2w1 that can have fun without worrying how she appears. Betcha she lives life for herself, doesn't require any mood altering meds & often appears outgoing rather than a recluse.


Yes Mr estj. I'm definitely too uptight to set up a camera, draw on my face and pretend to be a cat. As exhilarating as it sounds, I know it wouldn't be fun for me. 

I'm sure she's not on meds, too. If she is, they're obviously not working.


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> It's a bottle of Pepto, the pink measuring cup is nearby on the floor.
> 
> Girl you needs to get out more often & get your mind out of the gutter.


My minds always been in the gutter. It's too late for me. :tongue:


----------



## Bunny

Neverontime said:


> You remind me of my best friend a lot, who's isfp. It took me ages to figure out her type because she didn't fit most isfp descriptions. She makes value judgements but seems much more like a T in every other sense. She got intj on a test, yet seemed istp except for the value judgements. She rarely avoids conflict and comes across as quite cold and intimidating to people she doesn't know well. She's really caring towards those she's close to though. She's not artistic, she builds or fixes stuff rather than creating things. She's also more theoretical and deep than isfp descriptions portray them to be.
> It wasn't until I read socionics ESI descriptions here Category:ESI descriptions - Wikisocion that I figured her type. The usual mbti ones are pretty crap.


Thanks and that's nice and all but 1) Maybe she's not actually an ISFP 
2) Just because someone has feelings and is nice sometimes doesn't automatically make them a Feeler.
I appreciate your input any way.
Socionics is not MBTI but okay.
That description doesn't really describe me too well but I read it.
This whole ESI description is almost not me at all but I'm reading more of it (the other sections) because it's kinda funny.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> Thanks and that's nice and all but 1) Maybe she's not actually an ISFP
> 2) Just because someone has feelings and is nice sometimes doesn't automatically make them a Feeler.
> I appreciate your input any way.
> Socionics is not MBTI but okay.


Everyone is a Feeler and a Thinker. The question is, are you Fe or Fi, and where does it fall in your function stack?


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Everyone is a Feeler and a Thinker. The question is, are you Fe or Fi, and where does it fall in your function stack?


That's exactly what I'm trying to figure out, I know it is not high on my stack it is either Tert. or Inferior.
I have pretty much ruled out INTP because I do not use Ne so, it is in between ISTP and INTJ.
Which is what I have been discussing with other people just not here.
Although I have already mentioned it to you so, I'm not sure why you're asking me this.


----------



## Kynx

Wytch said:


> Thanks and that's nice and all but 1) Maybe she's not actually an ISFP
> 2) Just because someone has feelings and is nice sometimes doesn't automatically make them a Feeler.
> I appreciate your input any way.
> Socionics is not MBTI but okay.
> That description doesn't really describe me too well but I read it.


I suggested it for you to consider if you wanted to. Just giving you some information that might help in order for you to judge it for yourself. 

It really makes no difference to me. 

:happy:


----------



## BlackFandango

i cant play the piano said:


> my turn! i think you're an ESTJ


How nice for you.


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> People will be able to type you more easily if we have access to these answers. All hiding in PM does is allow you more control over people's perceptions of you which is fine if that's what you are interested in but real introspection should be devoid of that, no?


I do agree with that and it's fine if you all want to lurk or ask your own questions.
Honestly, it's just because this is taking forever and it would be a lot quicker to do this through PM.
If this is done here then I'm going to have to do some of this later because I'm getting hungry.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> I've had enough, for now. I'm obviously not asking the right questions anyway.


How so?




i cant play the piano said:


> my turn! i think you're an ESTJ


Now that would be interesting, I kind of wish I was then I could just bully everyone into thinking my way.


----------



## piano

BlackFandango said:


> How nice for you.


so here's why i think you're an ESTJ: you said the word "facts" at least twice and i'm pretty sure you used the letters "T" and "E" at least one hundred times each in the last hour (T+E=Te)


----------



## piano

Wytch said:


> Now that would be interesting, I kind of wish I was then I could just bully everyone into thinking my way.


is this not stereotyping?


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> How so?


No insight is being gained. =/


----------



## Bunny

i cant play the piano said:


> is this not stereotyping?


It is XD I was making a joke.
@BlackFandango
and now you see my own confusions.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

i cant play the piano said:


> is this not stereotyping?


Uh oh. Now you're in for it.


----------



## BlackFandango

i cant play the piano said:


> so here's why i think you're an ESTJ: you said the word "facts" at least twice and i'm pretty sure you used the letters "T" and "E" at least one hundred times each in the last hour (T+E=Te)


----------



## Bunny

I do like to have things in order but I think that's just because I'm bossy... hey maybe I am an ESTJ.

Only kidding.


----------



## piano

this place is so literal it almost hurts my soul to be here


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


>


A simple 'wrong' would have done just fine. 



I miss movie quoting with you BF. will you be my BFF, BF?


----------



## Bunny

Aw, the Ni doms are getting their bromance back together.


----------



## Bunny

i cant play the piano said:


> this place is so literal it almost hurts my soul to be here


You must run away back to the place of enchantment.


----------



## piano

Wytch said:


> You must run away back to the place of enchantment.


back to the land where people can take jokes i go


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> Aw, the Ni doms are getting their bromance back together.


 @Occams Chainsaw and I are getting the band back together. 'Cause we're on a mission from God.


----------



## Bunny

i cant play the piano said:


> back to the land where people can take jokes i go


Farewell piano I will miss you.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> @Occams Chainsaw and I are getting the band back together. 'Cause we're on a mission from God.


As long as you can sing and wear cool sunglasses, then I'm fine with it.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> Farewell piano I will miss you.


I won't, particularly.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> @Occams Chainsaw and I are getting the band back together. 'Cause we're on a mission from God.


It's 106 miles to Chicago. We've got a full tank of gas, half of a pack of cigarettes, it's dark-- and we're wearing sunglasses. Hit it.


----------



## piano

BlackFandango said:


> I won't, particularly.


LOL what the fuck did i do to you


----------



## BlackFandango

i cant play the piano said:


> LOL what the fuck did i do to you


Nothing, I'm just fucking with you.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

The famous INFJ double bluff.


----------



## piano

in canada we just call it being a pussy


----------



## Bunny




----------



## BlackFandango

i cant play the piano said:


> in canada we just call it being a pussy


Yeah, but who gives a fuck about Canada?


----------



## piano

BlackFandango said:


> Yeah, but who gives a fuck about Canada?


polar bears mostly


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

It's not even a real country anyway.


----------



## BlackFandango

i cant play the piano said:


> polar bears mostly


White supremacists, the lot of 'em!


----------



## piano

i feel like i took a wrong turn and ended up in an episode of south park


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> It's not even a real country anyway.


I been thinking about you wanting to be my BFF, and my answer is...

I'm not your fwiend, buddy!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Dey terk er jerrrbs



BlackFandango said:


> I been thinking about you wanting to be my BFF, and my answer is...
> 
> I'm not your fwiend, buddy!


Hey, I'm not your buddy, pal!


----------



## BlackFandango

i cant play the piano said:


> i feel like i took a wrong turn and ended up in an episode of south park


Shoulda taken a left at Albuquerque.


----------



## Bunny




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I'd expect that an INFP would appear similar to the image below irl, Fluffy the ENFP would also resemble the image but she'd have vampire teeth & claws for creating destruction LOL.


aww... :') but i am toothless


* *


















an ESTJ with an xNFP-induced PTSD :laughing:


----------



## piano

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> aww... :') but i am toothless
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an ESTJ with an xNFP-induced PTSD :laughing:


boobs quoted the wrong post... my bad...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

i cant play the piano said:


> *boobs* quoted the wrong post... my bad...


do you always have to state the obvious, ISFP? 
don't blow the man's cover, else he'll call you a heartless bitch! :laughing:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> do you always have to state the obvious, ISFP?
> don't blow the man's cover, else he'll call you a heartless bitch! :laughing:


Hey, boob-lady. You need to delete some PMs to make room for your knockers.


----------



## Apple Pine

Be less serious.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Hey, boob-lady. You need to delete some PMs to make room for your knockers.


uh oh...really? k, i'll go knock a few of them out.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> uh oh...really? k, i'll go knock a few of them out.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Mantas said:


> Be less serious.


aww.. the avatar!
baby INTJ dreaming of world domination :laughing:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


>


haha


----------



## Apple Pine

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> aww.. the avatar!
> baby INTJ dreaming of world domination :laughing:


And being bad at details...not realizing the earth is too heavy to hold. lol


----------



## Occams Chainsaw




----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


>


Put the bunny back in the box.


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Put the bunny back in the box.


Go to sleep


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> Go to sleep


Hmm, I've got a joke here, but... has it been four months yet?


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Hmm, I've got a joke here, but... has it been four months yet?


:kitteh: that satire :kitteh:


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

i cant play the piano said:


> my turn! i think you're an ESTJ


You meant that she more resembles ISFJ?


fixed, thanks Wytch.


----------



## Bunny

stargazing grasshopper said:


> You meant that he more resembles ISFJ?


That was actually for me not Fandango.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

@Wytch dude it's ok, there's worse than being isfp. I've tested as esfp in a test or two, and let me tell you isfps are baaad, but at least they have that introversion, what do esfps got? Nothing. The dumb blond archetype. So there you go. Lol. 
On the bias thing though, it kinda annoys me that I'm entp, and they're considered cool and stuff in here, that's why I make all those jokes about being awesome 
I wanna be an esfj :crying:
entps are too damn mainstream!
Ugh.


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


> @Wytch dude it's ok, there's worse than being isfp. I've tested as esfp in a test or two, and let me tell you isfps are baaad, but at least they have that introversion, what do esfps got? Nothing. The dumb blond archetype. So there you go. Lol.
> On the bias thing though, it kinda annoys me that I'm entp, and they're considered cool and stuff in here, that's why I make all those jokes about being awesome
> I wanna be an esfj :crying:
> entps are too damn mainstream!
> Ugh.


Thanks :3

I have never gotten ISFP on a test but it's just what a few people have given me as an alternative type.
I've tested INTJ the most then INTP, ISTP (both kind of even) and then even a few times ISTJ and INFP. 
I think that's all I've gotten before.

My sister is an ESFP =/ and tbh she fits some of the stereotypes. This is not why I think she is one but she kind of does any way...
I honestly wish I did fit a certain stereotype because then it might be easier to type me.
Even positive stereotypes can be a bother to people (I think) sometimes.
The reality is we are all so complex that there is no way to describe any one type fully.

XD you can learn how to bake really well and then you could try to be one.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Wytch said:


> Thanks :3
> 
> I have never gotten ISFP on a test but it's just what a few people have given me as an alternative type.
> I've tested INTJ the most then INTP, ISTP (both kind of even) and then even a few times ISTJ and INFP.
> I think that's all I've gotten before.
> 
> My sister is an ESFP =/ and tbh she fits some of the stereotypes. This is not why I think she is one but she kind of does any way...
> I honestly wish I did fit a certain stereotype because then it might be easier to type me.
> Even positive stereotypes can be a bother to people (I think) sometimes.
> The reality is we are all so complex that there is no way to describe any one type fully.
> 
> XD you can learn how to bake really well and then you could try to be one.


Ι have gotten every single type on tests, except any NF type, and maybe istj. Which means I've gotten estj hahaha. Hear that, grasshopper? I could pass as one of your kind if I wanted to 

Entp just fits, but a few people suggested I might be an enfp, which I seriously considered, cos some enfp stereotypes fit me. But where's that damn Fi? I don't see it. So I excluded all Te types. That leaves us with Se and Fe. No way in hell I'm an estp, because my Se is just horrible. And now it's relatively good, because I actively try to use it, it used to be much worse. Fe is also a no. I can appear as a Fe type to strangers, because that's how I've learnt to cope in the world, but comparing obvious fe types around me and myself, there's an obvious difference, they give way more fucks than I do, haha. But, I can see the similarities in our way of thinking, regarding the society; it's like I'm their lite version. So tert Fe makes a lot of sense. There was a phase I thought I was INTP, just because I'm not that much of an extrovert, but not much else fits. So, voila, entp.

Someone said something about typing along the lines of "you have to fit everything, typed descriptions, functions' descriptions, stereotypes.." to be a type. I disagree. Functions, and how functions work with each other should be where you focus on.

For what it's worth, I think ISTP is pretty accurate for you, though you might have gotten wrong your enneagram type. You do seem more like a 3 than a 4. But that's just me. Occams thinks everyone is the sleazy lawyer type like himself  he must feel lonely poor baby, daww.
Lol.
I already know how to bake, and I like baking for others, can I be an esfj already?!


----------



## Kynx

All these folk who don't know themselves well enough to find their own type  

It's called introspection, losers. 

:tongue:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> All these folk who don't know themselves well enough to find their own type
> 
> It's called introspection, losers.
> 
> :tongue:


Is that like the entp mindcock sucking? If so, I might give it a try


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

careful, ENTP, it's addictive :laughing: and the more you do it, the more bewytched, bothered and bewildered you become... and it must suck to be an ENTP without her signature mind-cockiness!


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Is that like the entp mindcock sucking? If so, I might give it a try


Nah, entp mindcock sucking usually results in them reaffirming their own self-perceived awesomeness. Then they're right back at not knowing themselves again. 
 
Sorry entp, there's no hope for you.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

here's a poem that pretty much sums up INFP as a type 


* *






"hope? nope."


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> here's a poem that pretty much sums up INFP as a type
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "hope? nope."


Still got your x up there I see. 

 

Tuttut


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Still got your x up there I see.
> 
> 
> 
> Tuttut


yep, but where else would you expect an INFP to search for the "light at the end of the tunnel" ?! :laughing:


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yep, but where else would you expect an INFP to search for the "light at the end of the tunnel" ?! :laughing:


I usually just look behind me for the sun that shines out of my ass. :tongue:


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


> Ι have gotten every single type on tests, except any NF type, and maybe istj. Which means I've gotten estj hahaha. Hear that, grasshopper? I could pass as one of your kind if I wanted to
> 
> Entp just fits, but a few people suggested I might be an enfp, which I seriously considered, cos some enfp stereotypes fit me. But where's that damn Fi? I don't see it. So I excluded all Te types. That leaves us with Se and Fe. No way in hell I'm an estp, because my Se is just horrible. And now it's relatively good, because I actively try to use it, it used to be much worse. Fe is also a no. I can appear as a Fe type to strangers, because that's how I've learnt to cope in the world, but comparing obvious fe types around me and myself, there's an obvious difference, they give way more fucks than I do, haha. But, I can see the similarities in our way of thinking, regarding the society; it's like I'm their lite version. So tert Fe makes a lot of sense. There was a phase I thought I was INTP, just because I'm not that much of an extrovert, but not much else fits. So, voila, entp.
> 
> Someone said something about typing along the lines of "you have to fit everything, typed descriptions, functions' descriptions, stereotypes.." to be a type. I disagree. Functions, and how functions work with each other should be where you focus on.
> 
> For what it's worth, I think ISTP is pretty accurate for you, though you might have gotten wrong your enneagram type. You do seem more like a 3 than a 4. But that's just me. Occams thinks everyone is the sleazy lawyer type like himself  he must feel lonely poor baby, daww.
> Lol.
> I already know how to bake, and I like baking for others, can I be an esfj already?!


I think you are ENTP too :nodding:

I have gone through the functions and there's no way I fit any of them exactly.
I get wacky results when I take those function tests too. It seems like I go Ti-Ni-Se-Fe which is obviously not possible but it is closest to ISTP.
I am very border S/N and P/J so... it's weird. I am most likely a weird ISTP as I have always thought but it's just annoying because I'm such a poor excuse for a Sensor if I am to be bluntly honest with myself.
Maybe I'm just in a constant Ti-Ni loop but then I think I'd be going pretty crazy by now if that was the case.
I think a good amount of people are going to be borderline on a type or fit a couple types.
This is where in lays the difficulties of MBTI.

XD Actually when I was a little girl I wanted to be a lawyer. No joke, that was what I wanted to be when I grew up.
My sister would dress up as princesses for Halloween and I wanted to be things like a witch or a black cat haha.
Her room was pink lace, satin and porcelain dolls XD and my room was pretty much empty besides my video games, bunk-beds and messy floor.

Thanks you & Well, I am not 3 first it's 5w4-3w4-8w7 or 5w4-8w7-3w4 (of which order on the last two I am not 100% on.)
5w4s can actually be quite sensitive and defensive on their own and throw in sx/sp. That even gives me more of a 4 touch and I would imagine that is where people think I am ISFP but it's the influence of 5w4 sx/sp on my MBTI type.
You do not have to readi t all but this is a very good thread on Sexual 5s.
@BlackFandango (for you too) http://personalitycafe.com/head-tri...sexual-fives-according-beatrice-chestnut.html
It's really just the first post I think.
^

Any way, I have to sign off I keep on coming back here but this time no.
I am saying goodbye.
If I come back here please ignore me so I go away


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> careful, ENTP, it's addictive :laughing: and the more you do it, the more bewytched, bothered and bewildered you become... and it must suck to be an ENTP without her signature mind-cockiness!


Αre you saying I'm not mindcocky enough? You're a bad bunny :crying:

* *




but I missed you :blushed:







Neverontime said:


> Nah, entp mindcock sucking usually results in them reaffirming their own self-perceived awesomeness. Then they're right back at not knowing themselves again.
> 
> Sorry entp, there's no hope for you.


Somehow that is very comforting coming from an INFP 

Trying to make Fi sound useful though, nice try; cute. 
You must get that a lot, eh? _Oh that doesn't make sense, but you're cute! 
_


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@Wytch, got to admit, for me, you are one of the most difficult people to type... you don't strike me as an INTJ, you are waaay too sensitive for a typical ISTP, not nearly theoretical enough for an INTP, an ISFP 4 _could_ be a direction to start with, but i don't see much Fi, let alone Fi-dominance... it's tough! that sexual 5's read was interesting and may explain the "ISFP 4" vibe.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Αre you saying I'm not mindcocky enough? You're a bad bunny :crying:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I missed you :blushed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow that is very comforting coming from an INFP
> 
> Trying to make Fi sound useful though, nice try; cute.
> You must get that a lot, eh? _Oh that doesn't make sense, but you're cute!
> _


nah, just sayin that introspection with all that Ne in your way can cause a clustermindfuck 


* *






ENTP introspection lamb stew, anyone? 














and missed you too, mango! :wink:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Wytch said:


> I think you are ENTP too :nodding:
> 
> I have gone through the functions and there's no way I fit any of them exactly.
> I get wacky results when I take those function tests too. It seems like I go Ti-Ni-Se-Fe which is obviously not possible but it is closest to ISTP.
> I am very border S/N and P/J so... it's weird. I am most likely a weird ISTP as I have always thought but it's just annoying because I'm such a poor excuse for a Sensor if I am to be bluntly honest with myself.
> Maybe I'm just in a constant Ti-Ni loop but then I think I'd be going pretty crazy by now if that was the case.
> I think a good amount of people are going to be borderline on a type or fit a couple types.
> This is where in lays the difficulties of MBTI.
> 
> XD Actually when I was a little girl I wanted to be a lawyer. No joke, that was what I wanted to be when I grew up.
> My sister would dress up as princesses for Halloween and I wanted to be things like a witch or a black cat haha.
> Her room was pink lace, satin and porcelain dolls XD and my room was pretty much empty besides my video games, bunk-beds and messy floor.
> 
> Thanks you & Well, I am not 3 first it's 5w4-3w4-8w7 or 5w4-8w7-3w4 (of which order on the last two I am not 100% on.)
> 5w4s can actually be quite sensitive and defensive on their own and throw in sx/sp. That even gives me more of a 4 touch and I would imagine that is where people think I am ISFP but it's the influence of 5w4 sx/sp on my MBTI type.
> You do not have to readi t all but this is a very good thread on Sexual 5s.
> @_BlackFandango_ (for you too) http://personalitycafe.com/head-tri...sexual-fives-according-beatrice-chestnut.html
> It's really just the first post I think.
> ^
> 
> Any way, I have to sign off I keep on coming back here but this time no.
> I am saying goodbye.
> If I come back here please ignore me so I go away


I wanna do that test, too. The one with the functions graph, which site is it?

I wanted to be Indiana Jones when I was a kid. My room was full of dinosaurs and books and dolls. Those porcelain creepy ones. I was kinda scared of them at night haha.

I think if you fit a type stereotype perfectly that could mean two things,
1. It's a coincidence that everything fits
2. For some reason it's important for you to fit a stereotype, and having no clear picture of yourself (fuck that fi), everything "sounds so like me omg".

I'll read that link later, and I'm not sure about you, but I know what you mean about that 4. Some people suggested 3w4 or even 3w2 for my second type, but 4w3 makes a lot more sense. I know I don't look like the kind very likely to cry and nag and drown myself in self pity, I'm more likely to make a joke out of everything, but just because I don't show that side, doesn't mean it's not there. No matter how much I wish it wasn't.
Also, the 4 in my tritype explains a lot why I might appear ENFP. Combine 7 and 4 individualism, and you get a pretty Fi like vibe.

That's me not talking to Wytch btw. If I really talked, it's be something like 50 lines


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> nah, just sayin that introspection with all that Ne in your way can cause to a clustermindfuck
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENTP introspection lamb stew, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and missed you too, mango! :wink:


Maybe I just need to use a Ne specialized kind of meditation, like cosmic yoga.






Hahahahaha

I'm happy! I'm relaxed!
All together now!
I'm happy! I'm relaxed! Voom voom voom!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> I wanna do that test, too. The one with the functions graph, which site is it?
> 
> I wanted to be Indiana Jones when I was a kid. My room was full of dinosaurs and books and dolls. Those porcelain creepy ones. I was kinda scared of them at night haha.
> 
> I think if you fit a type stereotype perfectly that could mean two things,
> 1. It's a coincidence that everything fits
> 2. For some reason it's important for you to fit a stereotype, and having no clear picture of yourself (fuck that fi), everything "sounds so like me omg".
> 
> I'll read that link later, and I'm not sure about you, but I know what you mean about that 4. Some people suggested 3w4 or even 3w2 for my second type, but 4w3 makes a lot more sense. I know I don't look like the kind very likely to cry and nag and drown myself in self pity, I'm more likely to make a joke out of everything, but just because I don't show that side, doesn't mean it's not there. No matter how much I wish it wasn't.
> Also, the 4 in my tritype explains a lot why I might appear ENFP. Combine 7 and 4 individualism, and you get a pretty Fi like vibe.
> 
> That's me not talking to Wytch btw. If I really talked, it's be something like 50 lines


hey, you've got an Fe-dom mom, and your tert Fe is pretty damn strong! Just look at you trying to guilt-trip me a couple of posts above... you're almost a natural  Could an angsty ENTP-side be the Ne-Fe loop?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

I had this playing really loud, and my grandma came in asking why I let the dog in the house hahahaha


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Αre you saying I'm not mindcocky enough? You're a bad bunny :crying:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I missed you :blushed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow that is very comforting coming from an INFP
> 
> Trying to make Fi sound useful though, nice try; cute.
> You must get that a lot, eh? _Oh that doesn't make sense, but you're cute!
> _


I only get that on here, because people can't see past the stereotypes :wink:

The thinker bias on this site is ridiculous. They're the first to take things personal and yet they don't even notice it in themselves. It amuses me, if nothing else.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Maybe I just need to use a Ne specialized kind of meditation, like cosmic yoga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha
> 
> I'm happy! I'm relaxed!
> All together now!
> I'm happy! I'm relaxed! Voom voom voom!


 can't watch right now, it's freaking 6 am, people are sleeping, and i need to go back to sleep too, but i will and suuuure, i dare you to sit in the same pose for 3 hours and think nothing!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hey, you've got an Fe-dom mom, and your tert Fe is pretty damn strong! Just look at you trying to guilt-trip me a couple of posts above... you're almost a natural  Could an angsty ENTP-side be the Ne-Fe loop?


Doesn't the fact that I tried to guilt trip a Fi user sort of proves my tert Fe? A fe dom (or a Se dom) would figure guilt tripping doesn't work that great with Fi. 
I don't know about loops. Care to elaborate?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> I only get that on here, because people can't see past the stereotypes :wink:
> 
> The thinker bias on this site is ridiculous. They're the first to take things personal and yet they don't even notice it in themselves. It amuses me, if nothing else.


yeah, but it'd be boring as hell without the thinkers and their F projections 
i remember dealing with an agitated ESTP, who kept telling me to stop being so nervous already, i was perfectly calm and amused, he was the one on pins and needles, it couldn't have been any more obvious


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> *Doesn't the fact that I tried to guilt trip a Fi user sort of proves my tert Fe? *A fe dom (or a Se dom) would figure guilt tripping doesn't work that great with Fi.
> I don't know about loops. Care to elaborate?


yeah, that was precisely my point! you're practically a natural... a strong tert Fe makes perfect sense.

here's a decent description of the NeFe (with Ti being left out):


* *






The emergence of tertiary Fe occurs at a pretty young age for most ENTPs; however, without the balancing influence of Ti (which may come much later for many), it tends to result in mostly negative applications. The NeFe loop ENTP exudes tremendous false confidence, but in reality has very few internal principles by which to check the opinions and perceptions of others against his own value system. He does lip service to a philosophy of integrity of independent thought, but in reality is a slave to the perceptions and expectations of others. He appears confident because he recognizes that confidence tends to favorably color the perceptions of others--or at the very least, provoke some sort of reaction, which will provide some form of feedback. This desire for novel reactions often combines with weak Fe's rudimentary awareness of what sorts of approaches will upset or offend people: the drive to experiment with people's reactions is there, but it lacks the nuance to grasp the real implications of what it's doing. The result is the classic ENTP question: "Why does everyone get upset so easily?" In reality, this is only partially true: often, it is the ENTP's own Fe mistakes that result in her interpersonal difficulties.

Of course, young ENTPs may also overestimate their own ability to avoid emotional influence, as is typical for many T types. Poor Fe may often result in the distortion of reasoning that occurs when someone the ENTP respects and admires comes into conflict with someone she doesn't: suddenly, unconscious interpersonal loyalties may override Ti's better judgment, resulting in a form of conformity the ENTP may not realize is intended to uphold her positive image with people she finds interesting and worthwhile. In many ways, Fe can contribute both positively and negatively to Ne's dependence on the approval of others. When applied in excess, this can undermine any sense of legitimate self-confidence; when applied in the right proportion, it grounds the ENTP with a much-needed awareness of interpersonal, moral, and social norms and standards.

source page:
http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/96816-entp-jungian-analysis.html


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> I only get that on here, because people can't see past the stereotypes :wink:
> 
> The thinker bias on this site is ridiculous. They're the first to take things personal and yet they don't even notice it in themselves. It amuses me, if nothing else.


Ikr 
To be honest with you, taking things personally, has a lot more to do with our insecurities, type is sort of irrelevant. Enneagram probably explains this one a lot better than the mind frame that MBTI is.



FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> can't watch right now, it's freaking 6 am, people are sleeping, and i need to go back to sleep too, but i will and suuuure, i dare you to sit in the same pose for 3 hours and think nothing!


:O
Fluffy and Occam are conspiring against me! omg.
...You can't challenge me into anything! 

(do watch the vid tho, it's hysterical. And I will seriously try it later.)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Ikr
> To be honest with you, taking things personally, has a lot more to do with our insecurities, type is sort of irrelevant. Enneagram probably explains this one a lot better than the mind frame that MBTI is.
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> Fluffy and Occam are conspiring against me! omg.
> ...You can't challenge me into anything!
> 
> (do watch the vid tho, it's hysterical. And I will seriously try it later.)


oh that wasn't a challenge, hon!  i wouldn't bet a penny on it! :tongue:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yeah, that was precisely my point! you're practically a natural... a strong tert Fe makes perfect sense.
> 
> here's a decent description of the NeFe (with Ti being left out):
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The emergence of tertiary Fe occurs at a pretty young age for most ENTPs; however, without the balancing influence of Ti (which may come much later for many), it tends to result in mostly negative applications. The NeFe loop ENTP exudes tremendous false confidence, but in reality has very few internal principles by which to check the opinions and perceptions of others against his own value system. He does lip service to a philosophy of integrity of independent thought, but in reality is a slave to the perceptions and expectations of others. He appears confident because he recognizes that confidence tends to favorably color the perceptions of others--or at the very least, provoke some sort of reaction, which will provide some form of feedback. This desire for novel reactions often combines with weak Fe's rudimentary awareness of what sorts of approaches will upset or offend people: the drive to experiment with people's reactions is there, but it lacks the nuance to grasp the real implications of what it's doing. The result is the classic ENTP question: "Why does everyone get upset so easily?" In reality, this is only partially true: often, it is the ENTP's own Fe mistakes that result in her interpersonal difficulties.
> 
> Of course, young ENTPs may also overestimate their own ability to avoid emotional influence, as is typical for many T types. *Poor Fe may often result in the distortion of reasoning that occurs when someone the ENTP respects and admires comes into conflict with someone she doesn't: suddenly, unconscious interpersonal loyalties may override Ti's better judgment, resulting in a form of conformity the ENTP may not realize is intended to uphold her positive image with people she finds interesting and worthwhile*. In many ways, Fe can contribute both positively and negatively to Ne's dependence on the approval of others. When applied in excess, this can undermine any sense of legitimate self-confidence; when applied in the right proportion, it grounds the ENTP with a much-needed awareness of interpersonal, moral, and social norms and standards.
> 
> source page:
> http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/96816-entp-jungian-analysis.html


Thanks 
I've read that before. It's pretty much spot on, especially the second paragraph. With the difference that I'm often aware of doing the one in bold. It's not rational at all, and I hate it. It goes against my "feeling at the moment" to really think critically of who's making sense and who isn't, but I sort of force myself to, because I don't want to be a slave to my own bias. 
It also pretty much explains why I see some borderline tendencies in myself (when I'm probably histrionic )


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @Wytch, got to admit, for me, you are one of the most difficult people to type... you don't strike me as an INTJ, you are waaay too sensitive for a typical ISTP, not nearly theoretical enough for an INTP, an ISFP 4 _could_ be a direction to start with, but i don't see much Fi, let alone Fi-dominance... it's tough! that sexual 5's read was interesting and may explain the "ISFP 4" vibe.


 @BlackFandango too.
Before I sign off _again_ XD
I wanted to say a few more things on this because I keep on thinking about it and the more I think the more I stay awake.

I appreciate your input and you can see my own dilemmas here =/ & thank you for your insights.

A friend of mine on here knows another ISTP 5w4 and says I act a lot like her which could mean it really is the Enneagram/Sx influence here on my MBTI type.

Also I know I may come off sensitive but I grew up around some major Feeler types.
My Father I am pretty sure is an *unhealthy* ENFJ :frustrating: he throws a tantrum whenever something goes wrong.
If his website isn't loading within a minute or two he literally starts yelling. Anything and I mean anything can set him off, as he has gotten older he is a little better but his anger-issues are still prevalent.
A few years back I was helping him move so, we drove to his house together and he had forgotten his new house keys. The only other set was with my Step Mother and she was still in another state back at the old house.
Any way, he was yelling so loud about this that the neighbours heard him. He said things like god was punishing him and this is why he forgot his keys -_- I on the other hand was sitting quietly on the ground trying to hide my eyes from rolling at him. Once he finally listened to me I told him to call a locksmith there are 24 hour ones. It was late and the weekend.
He didn't even believe me at first so, I started calling on my cell for one then he decided it was a good idea and started using his 411 to get a locksmith on his phone.
Lo' and behold he talks to one, gets there in 20mins and we are in the house in no time.

My sister who I am pretty sure is an unhealthy ESFP, is the loudest talker I know of and at a funeral once she was seated in one of the middle rows and cried so loud that it drowned everything else out.
Her huge bag of whatever stuff took up the isle and everyone noticed her.
I on the other hand was in the back of the funeral hall, behind the seats, standing next to a cousin and uncle of mine. Quietly talking before the actual ceremony started.
I didn't cry although I got a little choked up when I saw the coffin.

My family is a giant bunch of drama queens, I probably seem like an emotionless void to them.

I'm really not that emotional although I admit that I can get touchy and defensive at times.
They are short lived and I do not dwell on them.
I am probably inferior Fe because that can come out wildly and I certainly cannot control my emotions well but they mostly only come out when I am PMSing XD

I definitely do think the 5w4 sx/sp is a big influence on me and thank you for reading the post.


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


> I wanna do that test, too. The one with the functions graph, which site is it?
> 
> I wanted to be Indiana Jones when I was a kid. My room was full of dinosaurs and books and dolls. Those porcelain creepy ones. I was kinda scared of them at night haha.
> 
> I think if you fit a type stereotype perfectly that could mean two things,
> 1. It's a coincidence that everything fits
> 2. For some reason it's important for you to fit a stereotype, and having no clear picture of yourself (fuck that fi), everything "sounds so like me omg".
> 
> I'll read that link later, and I'm not sure about you, but I know what you mean about that 4. Some people suggested 3w4 or even 3w2 for my second type, but 4w3 makes a lot more sense. I know I don't look like the kind very likely to cry and nag and drown myself in self pity, I'm more likely to make a joke out of everything, but just because I don't show that side, doesn't mean it's not there. No matter how much I wish it wasn't.
> Also, the 4 in my tritype explains a lot why I might appear ENFP. Combine 7 and 4 individualism, and you get a pretty Fi like vibe.
> 
> That's me not talking to Wytch btw. If I really talked, it's be something like 50 lines


I did all three of these, two gave me INTP and one INTJ but it was by the test's estimate because my function stacks did not match either of those types exactly.

Jungian Cognitive Functions Test
Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes
Cognitive Function Test

The keys one is suppose to be the most accurate, I got INTP one that one.
SM gave me INTJ and CT gave me INTP again.

Indiana Jones is awesome XD and I loved cats actually I had pictures of big cats and house cats around my room.
I was scared of clowns a little haha I did not like them in the least bit.

I can actually see the 4 in you when you are in a more emotional mood. I can tell you have a sensitive side to you by some of your posts but it's not often and I doubt everyone picks up on it.
Perhaps I see it because I actually relate to you in ways even though our types are not the same, I would say our Es are similar if you look at the tri-types.
ENTPs are so good at hiding that stuff and that's not an insult in the least.
4 and 7 I bet have a big influence on your type, I'm not so sure a 4 fix is common for an ENTP.

This is me not talking either XD bye bye again <3


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Wytch said:


> I did all three of these, two gave me INTP and one INTJ but it was by the test's estimate because my function stacks did not match either of those types exactly.
> 
> Jungian Cognitive Functions Test
> Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes
> Cognitive Function Test
> 
> The keys one is suppose to be the most accurate, I got INTP one that one.
> SM gave me INTJ and CT gave me INTP again.
> 
> Indiana Jones is awesome XD and I loved cats actually I had pictures of big cats and house cats around my room.
> I was scared of clowns a little haha I did not like them in the least bit.
> 
> I can actually see the 4 in you when you are in a more emotional mood. I can tell you have a sensitive side to you by some of your posts but it's not often and I doubt everyone picks up on it.
> Perhaps I see it because I actually relate to you in ways even though our types are not the same, I would say our Es are similar if you look at the tri-types.
> ENTPs are so good at hiding that stuff and that's not an insult in the least.
> 4 and 7 I bet have a big influence on your type, I'm not so sure a 4 fix is common for an ENTP.
> 
> This is me not talking either XD bye bye again <3


Yep, it seems 3 is a far more common fix for entps.
I'm speshul 


*Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*extraverted Sensing (Se) ****************************** (30.9)
good useintroverted Sensing (Si) *************************** (27.8)
average useextraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************************************************** (50.3)
excellent useintroverted Intuiting (Ni) ******************* (19.7)
limited useextraverted Thinking (Te) ************************ (24.7)
average useintroverted Thinking (Ti) *************************************** (39.2)
excellent useextraverted Feeling (Fe) ********************** (22.8)
limited useintroverted Feeling (Fi) ************************* (25)
average use






Odd, usually I get Ti and Si good use, and Se and Fe average use.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yeah, but it'd be boring as hell without the thinkers and their F projections
> i remember dealing with an agitated ESTP, who kept telling me to stop being so nervous already, i was perfectly calm and amused, he was the one on pins and needles, it couldn't have been any more obvious


I get, 'You're taking this personal', 'this is very typical infp logic actually', 'It's seems that you're offended', 'You're not looking at this objectively', etc. 

If I'm debating them and they show that my opinion is incorrect, I will either thank their post or acknowledge that I wasn't correct and then ask them questions if I need more information. If I show them their opinion is incorrect, they stop responding or start going off on a tangent to try and save face. Yet 'thinkers are only concerned with true/false, it's not personal, blahblahblah' 

I swear they should rewrite all the descriptions.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> I swear they should rewrite all the descriptions.


All about you, isn't it? Fi doms.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> The reality is we are all so complex that there is no way to describe any one type fully.


^That's Fe. That's what I was looking for. An Fi-user would say something more like "every individual is unique, so they're not going to fit into one of only sixteen types." This means I get to go into House-epiphany mode. roud:

One way to think of it is that Ji individuating, while Je is standardizing. Fi tries to understand people on an individual level, whereas Fe tries to find commonalities to which everyone can be understood–same with Ti/Te, only whereas F is people-oriented, T is system-oriented. This is also why FJ types get kind of bossy about moral standards, and how people should behave, because it comes from the same place as TJs being bossy about intellectual standards, and how things should be done.

What I think is going on with you is that you're and ISTP sexual 5, but one whom is using more of her lower functions. It's no wonder you're confused by developing Ni-Fe, they confuse me and they're my top two. It also helps to explain why you come off as overly-sensitive sometimes; you have inferior-Fe, Fe is dramatic, and inferior Fe is like trying to pee and do the helicopter at the same time–it just sprays everywhere!

In short, everyone, @Wytch has a bit of an INFJ in her, other than... well... :wink::laughing:


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> All about you, isn't it? Fi doms.


I thought so, until I saw so many intjs get butthurt and start throwing insults about. That's when I realised there types more self-absorbed than I am. Only difference is I'm aware, they're a bit thick to notice it themselves.

:happy:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> I get, 'You're taking this personal', 'this is very typical infp logic actually', 'It's seems that you're offended', 'You're not looking at this objectively', etc.
> 
> If I'm debating them and they show that my opinion is incorrect, I will either thank their post or acknowledge that I wasn't correct and then ask them questions if I need more information. If I show them their opinion is incorrect, they stop responding or start going off on a tangent to try and save face. Yet 'thinkers are only concerned with true/false, it's not personal, blahblahblah'
> 
> I swear they should rewrite all the descriptions.


unless i _know_ the subject really well, i am a terrible debater... i kinda feel what the right answer is likely to be and the direction in which to dig for evidence, in the first 10 seconds, but then I'm waaay too lazy to actually go and dig that evidence in order to prove/win, cause the "winning" in and of itself is not satisfying enough, unless I'm super-invested in the subject or a cause or the person i'm "arguing" with; i also know perfectly well that that feeling i got in the first 10 seconds _is_ my answer and the rest is rationalizing it.... and the "arguments" presented by me in a situation like this are _beyond_ selection bias. 

For instance deep down, for some reason, i "know" that Jung was likely an INFJ,not an INTP, but I couldn't prove it in a debate, cause I didn't have enough evidence in my head and was too lazy to go write a freaking paper on it.... so i conceded to a well-argued argument that he was an INTP, though I am really not convinced, cause *drumroll* it doesn't feel right 

A thinker's nightmare...  so even the most beautifully and eloquently presented logical argument is powerless against Fi, unless it somehow manages to speak _to_ Fi.



Occams Chainsaw said:


> All about you, isn't it? Fi doms.


not quite, it's all about our inner demons, we can't control them, are in awe of them and are ultimately at their service 
Ji demons are powerful like that  i think you should dress up like one next halloween


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> not quite, it's all about our inner demons, we can't control them, are in awe of them and are ultimately at their service
> Ji demons are powerful like that  i think you should dress up like one next halloween


You're not supposed to try to control them, remember? Keep them on a leash!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> @_BlackFandango_ too.
> Before I sign off _again_ XD
> I wanted to say a few more things on this because I keep on thinking about it and the more I think the more I stay awake.
> 
> I appreciate your input and you can see my own dilemmas here =/ & thank you for your insights.
> 
> A friend of mine on here knows another ISTP 5w4 and says I act a lot like her which could mean it really is the Enneagram/Sx influence here on my MBTI type.
> 
> Also I know I may come off sensitive but I grew up around some major Feeler types.
> My Father I am pretty sure is an *unhealthy* ENFJ :frustrating: he throws a tantrum whenever something goes wrong.
> If his website isn't loading within a minute or two he literally starts yelling. Anything and I mean anything can set him off, as he has gotten older he is a little better but his anger-issues are still prevalent.
> A few years back I was helping him move so, we drove to his house together and he had forgotten his new house keys. The only other set was with my Step Mother and she was still in another state back at the old house.
> Any way, he was yelling so loud about this that the neighbours heard him. He said things like god was punishing him and this is why he forgot his keys -_- I on the other hand was sitting quietly on the ground trying to hide my eyes from rolling at him. Once he finally listened to me I told him to call a locksmith there are 24 hour ones. It was late and the weekend.
> He didn't even believe me at first so, I started calling on my cell for one then he decided it was a good idea and started using his 411 to get a locksmith on his phone.
> Lo' and behold he talks to one, gets there in 20mins and we are in the house in no time.
> 
> My sister who I am pretty sure is an unhealthy ESFP, is the loudest talker I know of and at a funeral once she was seated in one of the middle rows and cried so loud that it drowned everything else out.
> Her huge bag of whatever stuff took up the isle and everyone noticed her.
> I on the other hand was in the back of the funeral hall, behind the seats, standing next to a cousin and uncle of mine. Quietly talking before the actual ceremony started.
> I didn't cry although I got a little choked up when I saw the coffin.
> 
> My family is a giant bunch of drama queens, I probably seem like an emotionless void to them.
> 
> I'm really not that emotional although I admit that I can get touchy and defensive at times.
> They are short lived and I do not dwell on them.
> I am probably inferior Fe because that can come out wildly and I certainly cannot control my emotions well but they mostly only come out when I am PMSing XD
> 
> I definitely do think the 5w4 sx/sp is a big influence on me and thank you for reading the post.


interesting, thank you!  just for fun, know what my unhealthy ISFP 4 step father used to do when he was upset?
he literally banged on the walls screaming at_ himself_ at the top of his lungs things like "you, STOOOPID IDIOT!!!! why can't you ever get ANYTHING right... blah blah blah"... he was actually beating up the walls, made a huge hole in one too... sometimes he beat up the car... like kicked it with all his might with his arms and legs... kinda boxing it, while screaming outside... i seriously think he might have been bipolar.... cause when he wasn't screaming at himself and banging his fists against things he a was a charming introverted intellectual, with an awesome delicate sense of humor, who was great at what he did (photographer), loved kids, dogs, good music, food and wine  What's interesting, he never attacked another person, just himself and inanimate objects, but it was really scary when he was in one of his manic episodes... mom and i usually just left the premises.

having lots of drama queens around for many years is unlikely_ no_t to rub off on you, especially an unhealthy ENFJ, who'd make everything a personal attack and have you defend yourself every 10 seconds.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You're not supposed to try to control them, remember? Keep them on a leash!


 loved that song!

easy for you to say, you've got it tert!!


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> unless i _know_ the subject really well, i am a terrible debater... i kinda feel what the right answer is likely to be and the direction in which to dig for evidence, in the first 10 seconds, but then I'm waaay too lazy to actually go and dig that evidence in order to prove/win, cause the "winning" in and of itself is not satisfying enough, unless I'm super-invested in the subject or a cause or the person i'm "arguing" with; i also know perfectly well that that feeling i got in the first 10 seconds _is_ my answer and the rest is rationalizing it.... and the "arguments" presented by me in a situation like this are _beyond_ selection bias.
> 
> For instance deep down, for some reason, i "know" that Jung was likely an INFJ,not an INTP, but I couldn't prove it in a debate, cause I didn't have enough evidence in my head and was too lazy to go write a freaking paper on it.... so i conceded to a well-argued argument that he was an INTP, though I am really not convinced, cause *drumroll* it doesn't feel right


Actually, I'm pretty certain Jung was a Ti dom. His dominant introverted thinking type is the only type description where he refers to his own thought process to explain it. He mentioned in a lecture that Thinking and Sensing were his main functions. That said, you have good reason for thinking he was an infj, since most of his insights were from interacting with his Anima, who would mostly represent his unconscious Ni-Fe functions. So you would likely notice that 'vibe' in his writing/ideas. 
He is also said to have referred to himself as an introverted intuitive later in life. Which is probably because he believed that he'd developed the transcendent function, which makes changing your dominant function a potential possibility. 

I know that wasn't your point, but I thought I'd slip it in there anyway. :wink:




> A thinker's nightmare...  so even the most beautifully and eloquently presented logical argument is powerless against Fi, unless it somehow manages to speak _to_ Fi.


I'm a 5, I'm always digging :laughing:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> I thought so, until I saw so many intjs get butthurt and start throwing insults about


It's their purpose in life really. 
Just liek yours is...oh wait, INFPs are pointless.


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> It's their purpose in life really.
> Just liek yours is...oh wait, INFPs are pointless.


Stop with your tert Fe manipulation, mango, trying to get me to show you my points. 
:tongue:


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Stop with your tert Fe manipulation, mango, trying to get me to show you my points.
> :tongue:


Points? Is it cold in here?


----------



## piano

i swear blackdongfan lives on this thread


----------



## BlackFandango

i cant play the piano said:


> i swear blackdongfan lives on this thread


Blackdongfan? They all taste the same, I have no preference for color.


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Points? Is it cold in here?


It's always cold in here :wink:


----------



## Kynx

i cant play the piano said:


> i swear blackdongfan lives on this thread


We all live here together


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Blackdongfan? They all taste the same, I have no preference for color.


They taste better after they eat mango.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

How are you handling the down, Mango? You were pretty out of it.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> They taste better after they eat mango.


Everything tastes better after you eat mango.


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> How are you handling the down, Mango? You were pretty out of it.


Why you always changing your posts?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

You're not going to make me embarrass you in front of your friends now are you @Neverontime?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> How are you handling the down, Mango? You were pretty out of it.


Pretty great. Still listening to old James. 
How about you INTJ? Still working on perfecting perfection?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Yep. It's going perfectly, thanks.


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You're not going to make me embarrass you in front of your friends now are you @Neverontime?


You mean these folk who take the piss out of me?
Embarrass away, they need some ammo.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> You mean these folk who take the piss out of me?
> Embarrass away, they need some ammo.


You've got something on your face.
*gets tissue out of pocket, licks it and chases Neverontime with it*


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Everything tastes better after you eat mango.


Just as long as it's not overripe.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> Just as long as it's not overripe.


Because then it's all runny.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

I had a teacher actually do this to me :crying:
She was INTJ. That explains everything.


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You've got something on your face.
> *gets tissue out of pocket, licks it and chases Neverontime with it*


Don't touch me with your spunky tissue.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango said:


> Because then it's all runny.


And attracts flies. and INFPs


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> ^That's Fe. That's what I was looking for. An Fi-user would say something more like "every individual is unique, so they're not going to fit into one of only sixteen types." This means I get to go into House-epiphany mode. roud:
> 
> One way to think of it is that Ji individuating, while Je is standardizing. Fi tries to understand people on an individual level, whereas Fe tries to find commonalities to which everyone can be understood–same with Ti/Te, only whereas F is people-oriented, T is system-oriented. This is also why FJ types get kind of bossy about moral standards, and how people should behave, because it comes from the same place as TJs being bossy about intellectual standards, and how things should be done.
> 
> What I think is going on with you is that you're and ISTP sexual 5, but one whom is using more of her lower functions. It's no wonder you're confused by developing Ni-Fe, they confuse me and they're my top two. It also helps to explain why you come off as overly-sensitive sometimes; you have inferior-Fe, Fe is dramatic, and inferior Fe is like trying to pee and do the helicopter at the same time–it just sprays everywhere!
> 
> In short, everyone, @Wytch has a bit of an INFJ in her, other than... well... :wink::laughing:


Hah :tongue:

It really could explain why I seem to always relate to INFJ characters in films/shows.
I gravitate towards them a lot more than the ISTPs.

Maybe the Ni-Fe could explain why everyone (including myself) can never quite see what type I am.
Even before MBTI people have said to me that they could not ever get a read on me.
It's like I come off shady to people when I am truly just being myself =/

I couldn't figure out how to use an electric can-opener today, I really should be shamed by the Sensors.
I have said before that I feel like Se is lower in my stack which cannot be for an ISTP but hey I can be speshul too.





FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> interesting, thank you!  just for fun, know what my unhealthy ISFP 4 step father used to do when he was upset?
> he literally banged on the walls screaming at_ himself_ at the top of his lungs things like "you, STOOOPID IDIOT!!!! why can't you ever get ANYTHING right... blah blah blah"... he was actually beating up the walls, made a huge hole in one too... sometimes he beat up the car... like kicked it with all his might with his arms and legs... kinda boxing it, while screaming outside... i seriously think he might have been bipolar.... cause when he wasn't screaming at himself and banging his fists against things he a was a charming introverted intellectual, with an awesome delicate sense of humor, who was great at what he did (photographer), loved kids, dogs, good music, food and wine  What's interesting, he never attacked another person, just himself and inanimate objects, but it was really scary when he was in one of his manic episodes... mom and i usually just left the premises.
> 
> having lots of drama queens around for many years is unlikely_ no_t to rub off on you, especially an unhealthy ENFJ, who'd make everything a personal attack and have you defend yourself every 10 seconds.



* *




That's actually very similar to my Father in ways :bored:
Growing up he would bang walls, throw furniture, break down doors and yell like a crazy person.
He never hit me either but as a kid that shit is scary as fuck. If I did something wrong I would run into my room and lock my door and of course that's when he would break it down.
My sister was diagnosed as bipolar before, I'm not sure about him (he'd never tell me even if he was) but it could be likely since it can be hereditary.
My Father is extremely judgmental, cares about his outside appearance SO much as if the world is judging him too and he can be prejudice...
As for the defending myself, yes :sighs: pretty much every word out of my mouth was either dismissed by him or I had to debate it with him. He takes _every single thing_ personally.
My sister, well, I'm not even going to go there right now XD


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> I couldn't figure out how to use an electric can-opener today, I really should be shamed by the Sensors.
> I have said before that I feel like Se is lower in my stack which cannot be for an ISTP but hey I can be speshul too.


Or...










:tongue:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

@Wytch you were allowed a lock on your door as a kid?


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> @Wytch you were allowed a lock on your door as a kid?


I was my privacy was respected in that sense.

* *




My door was broken down maybe 3 times(?) growing up but it would get fixed and my lock was still allowed.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Actually, I'm pretty certain Jung was a Ti dom. His dominant introverted thinking type is the only type description where he refers to his own thought process to explain it. He mentioned in a lecture that Thinking and Sensing were his main functions. That said, you have good reason for thinking he was an infj, since most of his insights were from interacting with his Anima, who would mostly represent his unconscious Ni-Fe functions. So you would likely notice that 'vibe' in his writing/ideas.
> He is also said to have referred to himself as an introverted intuitive later in life. Which is probably because he believed that he'd developed the transcendent function, which makes changing your dominant function a potential possibility.
> 
> I know that wasn't your point, but I thought I'd slip it in there anyway. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a 5, I'm always digging :laughing:


 his writing is way too convoluted and trippy for an INTP though. I owe you the reread of the archetypes... would you mind sending me the sources that you found most useful? I have the books both in English and in Russian, the one I was intrigued by was this... 

Amazon.com: Memories, Dreams, Reflections eBook: C.G. Jung, Aniela Jaffe, Clara Winston, Richard Winston: Books

and the narrators voice in that book _has_ to be an Ni-dom... it's all about the unity and the subconscious... on the other hand the subject matter is irrational, but still, it's not a Ti-dom's voice.
He's too fuzzy. Tert Ti would be my guess.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Maybe I just need to use a Ne specialized kind of meditation, like cosmic yoga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha
> 
> I'm happy! I'm relaxed!
> All together now!
> I'm happy! I'm relaxed! Voom voom voom!


lol!!! what is he smoking???????? i want some. :laughing:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Hey, that's my video that she stole from me! ENTPs and their intellectual property theft!


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> lol!!! what is he smoking???????? i want some. :laughing:


I _love_ your new avatar! :smile:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Hey, that's my video that she stole from me! ENTPs and their intellectual property theft!


can an e-3 and an e-4 share the credit? :tongue:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> I _love_ your new avatar! :smile:


thank you!  i like it too for some weird reason. it makes me think of pedro almodovar, and i happen to love the guy.


----------



## piano

i wonder where nreynolds1990 is now


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> can an e-3 and and e-4 share the credit? :tongue:


Tell you what, for all her hard work, she'll get a certificate and a weekend away to Hippy Island, all expenses paid while I grind it out back here and handle the public relations outside the company, since it seems more like my realm. She deserves it!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Tell you what, for all her hard work, she'll get a certificate and a weekend away to Hippy Island, all expenses paid while I grind it out back here and handle the public relations outside the company, since it seems more like my realm. She deserves it!


lol! mango is not just your regular speshul ENTP! it better be an exclusive Hippy Island!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

i cant play the piano said:


> i wonder where nreynolds1990 is now


oh, if only this thread were a start-up ....


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Hmm. That is a pretty avatar. Modest and suggestive.


----------



## Cesspool

iNTJ?

More like poopy-butt. Learn to wipe.


----------



## piano

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> interesting, thank you!  just for fun, know what my unhealthy ISFP 4 step father used to do when he was upset?
> he literally banged on the walls screaming at_ himself_ at the top of his lungs things like "you, STOOOPID IDIOT!!!! why can't you ever get ANYTHING right... blah blah blah"... he was actually beating up the walls, made a huge hole in one too... sometimes he beat up the car... like kicked it with all his might with his arms and legs... kinda boxing it, while screaming outside... i seriously think he might have been bipolar.... cause when he wasn't screaming at himself and banging his fists against things he a was a charming introverted intellectual, with an awesome delicate sense of humor, who was great at what he did (photographer), loved kids, dogs, good music, food and wine  What's interesting, he never attacked another person, just himself and inanimate objects, but it was really scary when he was in one of his manic episodes... mom and i usually just left the premises.
> 
> having lots of drama queens around for many years is unlikely_ no_t to rub off on you, especially an unhealthy ENFJ, who'd make everything a personal attack and have you defend yourself every 10 seconds.


that's similar to what i do when i'm angry. i only really get like that when i'm provoked but sometimes when i'm pissed out of my mind, the smallest thing can provoke me. i don't like when people misunderstand me. i've only ever really been this way with my parents. i don't confide in them often but when i do i open myself up fully and tell them everything and if, after doing that, all they can think of to say to me is "well maybe if you get a second job..." or "maybe if you get your license...", i get really fucking angry and scream. actually no. my first reaction is to tell them to leave me alone but they never do so THEN i scream and if they keep provoking me (i really can't except/outline what exactly provokes me right now because when i'm in that mindset i'm not um self-aware in that i have no idea wtf i'm doing or why so introspection isn't really possible) then i punch something. sometimes a wall, sometimes a window, sometimes i'll throw an inanimate object on the ground/at something really hard or chuck it at the wall with all my might. i've never ever hit a person. i've never even thought of hitting a person (when i'm angry in general, i mean). my body/mind won't let me, i don't know how to better describe it. i think i do what i do when i'm angry to get it out of my system and the only way i can get it all out is by physically doing something. it's really fucked up, honestly. just blind fucking rage. even though i take it out on my environment it's all pretty self-contained (maybe this isn't the right word? directed inwards toward myself/how someone makes me feel)

and if anything he was probably borderline (what i am), not bipolar


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

i cant play the piano said:


> that's similar to what i do when i'm angry. i only really get like that when i'm provoked but sometimes when i'm pissed out of my mind, the smallest thing can provoke me. i don't like when people misunderstand me. i've only ever really been this way with my parents. i don't confide in them often but when i do i open myself up fully and tell them everything and if, after doing that, all they can think of to say to me is "well maybe if you get a second job..." or "maybe if you get your license...", i get really fucking angry and scream. actually no. my first reaction is to tell them to leave me alone but they never do so THEN i scream and if they keep provoking me (i really can't except/outline what exactly provokes me right now because when i'm in that mindset i'm not um self-aware in that i have no idea wtf i'm doing or why so introspection isn't really possible) then i punch something. sometimes a wall, sometimes a window, sometimes i'll throw an inanimate object on the ground/at something really hard or chuck it at the wall with all my might. i've never ever hit a person. i've never even thought of hitting a person (when i'm angry in general, i mean). my body/mind won't let me, i don't know how to better describe it. i think i do what i do when i'm angry to get it out of my system and the only way i can get it all out is by physically doing something. it's really fucked up, honestly. just blind fucking rage. even though i take it out on my environment it's all pretty self-contained (maybe this isn't the right word? directed inwards toward myself/how someone makes me feel)
> 
> and if anything he was probably borderline (what i am), not bipolar


yep, getting it out of his system, self-directed blind rage... not quite sure about BPD vs bipolar... he did have the "great artist" / "complete loser" mood swings with clear breaks in between... he wasn't particularly reckless, _appeared_ stable most of the time, but did have that underlying dark bruting Fi anxious vibe about him... liked really dark subject matter, kept the clothes of his friend who died of AIDS hanging in his closet at all times (as a reminder, the clothes didn't actually fit him) -- which drove my mom nuts... etc.

and yeah, feeling misunderstood is the worst... i am with you.


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Or...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue:


That is the creepiest looking gif ever


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> That is the creepiest looking gif ever


Tod Browning's _Freaks_, fun movie! :biggrin:

Besides there's also this gif from Polanski's _Repulsion_.


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Tod Browning's _Freaks_, fun movie! :biggrin:
> 
> Besides there's also this gif from Polanski's _Repulsion_.


That one is less creepy the hands seem so friendly like they want to hug :crazy:
I'm just kidding I hate hugs they remind me of the void inside my soul 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> That one is less creepy the hands seem so friendly like they want to hug :crazy:
> I'm just kidding I hate hugs they remind me of the void inside my soul


The _Repulsion_ one is creepier in context, the protagonist is objectified by every male character in the film, and this shot is a representation of that. Sort of gives new meaning to those hands from _Labyrinth_, doesn't it? Though, knowing that movie, that may well have been intentional.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> The _Repulsion_ one is creepier in context, the protagonist is objectified by every male character in the film, and this shot is a representation of that. Sort of gives new meaning to those hands from _Labyrinth_, doesn't it? Though, knowing that movie, that may well have been intentional.


Looked it up, sounds like a great movie... can't believe I've never heard of it before... possibly because I can't watch horror movies at all, they immediately translate into nightmares. The premise is intriguing, it probably shocked Cannes in 1965.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Tell you what, for all her *hard work*, she'll get a certificate and a weekend away to Hippy Island, all expenses paid while I grind it out back here and handle the public relations outside the company, since it seems more like my realm. She deserves it!


ENTP game plan rules:

Rule #1 
You let the INTJ think they're the boss.

Rule #2
You let the INTJ think they're the boss and use them as laughing stock for doing cosmic yoga on Hippy Island.


----------



## The Lawyer

psychedelicmango said:


> ENTP game plan rules:
> 
> Rule #1
> You let the INTJ think they're the boss.
> 
> Rule #2
> You let the INTJ think they're the boss and use them as laughing stock for doing cosmic yoga on Hippy Island.


Sounds good, except that ENTPs somehow never manage to manifest their plans into reality


----------



## BroNerd

The Lawyer said:


> Sounds good, except that ENTPs somehow never manage to manifest their plans into reality


Maybe the plans of the ESTJ would be better implemented if they didn't nitpick every little detail and remember the purpose of the plan in the first place.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

The Lawyer said:


> Sounds good, except that ENTPs somehow never manage to manifest their plans into reality


It's that damn Fe's fault really. We have to let TJs do the dirty work, otherwise they'll feel unproductive and useless and they'll cry.


----------



## The Lawyer

psychedelicmango said:


> It's that damn Fe's fault really. We have to let TJs do the dirty work, otherwise they'll feel unproductive and useless and they'll cry.


I guess we just can't appreciate ourselves being unproductive and useless as profoundly as an ENTP can.


----------



## sinaasappel

The Lawyer said:


> I guess we just can't appreciate ourselves being unproductive and useless as profoundly as an ENTP can.


It's a Monday get to work


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> It's because of consciousness vs unconscious. If consciousness is orientated by introversion, then it's opposite remains in the unconscious, making the unconscious orientated by extraversion.


hmmmm.... that makes no sense... i'd need to read his reasoning behind it.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hmmmm.... that makes no sense... i'd need to read his reasoning behind it.


He explains throughout Psychological Types, but it's scattered in amongst it all. I'm tinking 
:laughing: 
I'll pm you, we might be killing the thread.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> He explains throughout Psychological Types, but it's scattered in amongst it all. I'm tinking
> :laughing:
> I'll pm you, we might be killing the thread.





* *






yeah, we did the impossible, RIP "criticize thread" 

PM sounds good.. and I'll read the Aion in the meantime. 

the "what are you thinking about right now?" thread was on fire while we were busy murdering this one, in case you are bored and don't feel like performing CPR here 

http://personalitycafe.com/critical-thinking-philosophy/19037-what-you-thinking-about-right-now.html




INFP, quit dreaming of saving the world. - your dead Ficus


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, we did the impossible, RIP "criticize thread"
> 
> PM sounds good.. and I'll read the Aion in the meantime.
> 
> the "what are you thinking about right now?" thread was on fire while we were busy murdering this one, in case you are bored and don't feel like performing CPR here
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/critical-thinking-philosophy/19037-what-you-thinking-about-right-now.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INFP, quit dreaming of saving the world. - your dead Ficus


Let's move this conversation to that thread and kill it too :laughing: 
Lets move through the forum and kill them all 

Nobody will suspect, exfps are expected to be random and scattered like that.


* *




I'll pm you really


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Let's move this conversation to that thread and kill it too :laughing:
> Lets move through the forum and kill them all
> 
> Nobody will suspect, exfps are expected to be random and scattered like that.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pm you really


INFP, who's a scaaary scaaary beast?? _you_ are the scaaary scaaary beast. 


* *


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> INFP, who's a scaaary scaaary beast?? _you_ are the scaaary scaaary beast.
> 
> 
> * *



* *




Yeah, I'm a badass!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Don't PM, I wanna read later.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Don't PM, I wanna read later.


let's PM 3-way?


----------



## Bunny

Why do I always seem to enter this thread when a 3-way is about to start?
XD


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm a badass!


aww, who eez a deadly vampire? ... you eez a deadly vampire!!! now, let's cuddle.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> Why do I always seem to enter this thread when a 3-way is about to start?
> XD




to get genie out of the lamp, one had to rub it... to get wytch to show up, one needs to mention a 3-way


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> to get genie out of the lamp, one had to rub it... to get wytch to show up, one needs to mention a 3-way


Aha, I see you have figured out my secret. 
I commend you good lady.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> Aha, I see you have figure out my secret.
> I commend you good lady.


my work here is done, i'm going back to sleep now  ttyl


----------



## mangodelic psycho

It's not gay if it's in a 3way. Fluffy let's


----------



## The Lawyer

ENTP, the only 2 things that you ever think about are sex and 


* *




3way sex.


----------



## Kynx

The Lawyer said:


> ENTP, the only 2 things that you ever think about are sex and
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3way sex.


Nope, entps think 3way, 4way, wrong way, right way, left way, long way, short way, along the way, round about way, highway, side way, by the way, all the way, way cool way.....

It's estjs that think there's only one or two ways.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Nope, entps think 3way, 4way, wrong way, right way, left way, long way, short way, along the way, round about way, highway, side way, by the way, all the way, way cool way.....
> 
> It's estjs that think there's only one or two ways.


How unoriginal of you INFP. Lack of originality is such a cliche ESTJ flaw to pick on... tsk...tsk. :tongue: ...see how my Fi judgement is better than yours?


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Hello world


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> How unoriginal of you INFP. Lack of originality is such a cliche ESTJ flaw to pick on... tsk...tsk. :tongue: ...see how my Fi judgement is better than yours?


Yours isn't better. It's more impulsive and much less refined roud:


----------



## Kynx

November said:


> Hello world


Ughh!
What's that?


----------



## sinaasappel

arrrg my internet


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> arrrg my internet


Is it Talk Like a Pirate Day already?


----------



## Kynx

Not wwe!

I didn't know you were 14


----------



## Bunny

I love TLAPD, I wish.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> I love TLAPD, I wish.


Wynch.


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Wynch.


Ohhohoho @BlackFandango who shit in your cereal :laughing:


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

GIA Diamonds said:


> Ohhohoho


Your mom's out so she can't hear you calling for her.


----------



## sinaasappel

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Your mom's out so she can't hear you calling for her.


XD is Ohohoho the mating call you reply to as well?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

GIA Diamonds said:


> XD is Ohohoho the mating call you reply to as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Did you just admit to using a mating call on your mom?


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> Ohhohoho


Everybody was Kung Fu fighting!


----------



## sinaasappel

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Did you just admit to using a mating call on your mom?


No but now that I read over my quote I realized that it was backhanded *sigh*
Do I really have to point out the fact to an intj okay I will

You initially replied to my Ohohoho comment when it was directed to @BlackFandango meaning that is the mating call you reply to 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

GIA Diamonds said:


> No but now that I read over my quote I realized that it was backhanded *sigh*
> Do I really have to point out the fact to an intj okay I will
> 
> You initially replied to my Ohohoho comment when it was directed to @BlackFandango meaning that is the mating call you reply to
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


We're all friends here. No need to get defensive. What happens in the family stays in the family!

I'm glad you make each other happy


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> No but now that I read over my quote I realized that it was backhanded *sigh*
> Do I really have to point out the fact to an intj okay I will
> 
> You initially replied to my Ohohoho comment when it was directed to @BlackFandango meaning that is the mating call you reply to
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Wait, so you were using a mating call on me?


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Wait, so you were using a mating call on me?


whatever helps you sleep at night... fuel those crazy NI injected dreams infj!!! :kitteh:


----------



## sinaasappel

Occams Chainsaw said:


> We're all friends here. No need to get defensive. What happens in the family stays in the family!
> 
> I'm glad you make each other happy


not getting defensive those quotes actually made my day a lot better


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

GIA Diamonds said:


> not getting defensive those quotes actually made my day a lot better


This makes me sad.


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> whatever helps you sleep at night... fuel those crazy NI injected dreams infj!!! :kitteh:


----------



## sinaasappel

Occams Chainsaw said:


> This makes me sad.


i'm not that defensive:laughing:



BlackFandango said:


>


:crying: whenever you post a video i look around to make sure nobody is around because you can be pretty unpredictable :wink:but that was just...beautiful *sob*

i don't know whether to bob my head or cry dammit


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Occams Chainsaw said:


> This makes me sad.


----------



## The Lawyer

Neverontime said:


> Nope, entps think 3way, 4way, wrong way, right way, left way, long way, short way, along the way, round about way, highway, side way, by the way, all the way, way cool way.....


And all of those ways they think of always somehow involve sex which was my point exactly, INFP, and you're basically just further elaborating my point.

You must have missed my point because you were sitting in your dark room crying again.


^ISTP. What are you doing posting a gif and no text in your post? I expect more logic from you.


----------



## sinaasappel

The Lawyer said:


> And all of those ways they think of always somehow involve sex which was my point exactly, INFP, and you're basically just further elaborating my point.
> 
> You must have missed my point because you were sitting in your dark room crying again.


What?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

GIA Diamonds said:


> What?


I was referring to my post #25915 here, that the INFP elaborated.

You being too lazy to find that post on your own is nothing new, ENTP.


----------



## sinaasappel

The Lawyer said:


> I was referring to my post #25915 here, that the INFP elaborated.
> 
> You being too lazy to find that post on your own is nothing new, ENTP.


Thanks :dry: :tongue:
But only you would go through the struggle to look for all of that


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

GIA Diamonds said:


> Thanks :dry: :tongue:
> But only you would go through the struggle to look for all of that


It took me but 5 seconds to find my own post, ENTP....which is significantly more time than an ENTP can spend working on something. :tongue:


----------



## sinaasappel

The Lawyer said:


> It took me but 5 seconds to find my own post, ENTP....which is significantly more time than an ENTP can spend working on something. :tongue:


Toché myth debunk!!!! :kitteh:

If I take the approximately 7 hours of my life that I lose from school and add 2 hours for 2 so classes a piece, a college criminal justice class, and then whatever I have left of homework from my other classes ( honors high school not that bad) I do straight schoolwork until at least 10 o clock

That's my life *sob*



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

Minus the procrastination time I spend on here :wink:


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

GIA Diamonds said:


> Toché myth debunk!!!! :kitteh:
> 
> If I take the approximately 7 hours of my life that I lose from school and add 2 hours for 2 so classes a piece, a college criminal justice class, and then whatever I have left of homework from my other classes ( honors high school not that bad) I do straight schoolwork until at least 10 o clock
> 
> That's my life *sob*





GIA Diamonds said:


> Minus the procrastination time I spend on here :wink:


Wait until you start working 16 hours a day like ESTJs do, ENTP....


* *




Or until you start pretending that you work 16 hours a day....hush :wink:


----------



## sinaasappel

The Lawyer said:


> Wait until you start working 16 hours a day like ESTJs do, ENTP....
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or until you start pretending that you work 16 hours a day....hush :wink:


Wingin' it


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Kynx

The Lawyer said:


> And all of those ways they think of always somehow involve sex which was my point exactly, INFP, and you're basically just further elaborating my point.
> 
> You must have missed my point because you were sitting in your dark room crying again.
> 
> 
> ^ISTP. What are you doing posting a gif and no text in your post? I expect more logic from you.


I always miss your dull point, estj. I do it on purpose.


----------



## The Lawyer

Neverontime said:


> I always miss your dull point, estj. I do it on purpose.


That is not a valid excuse, INFP

If you said that you didn't understand my point because you read my post after a 12 hours workday, I would consider your point.... emphasis on _consider_


----------



## Kynx

The Lawyer said:


> That is not a valid excuse, INFP
> 
> If you said that you didn't understand my point because you read my post after a 12 hours workday, I would consider your point.... emphasis on _consider_


If I ever tell you I've had a 12 hour work day, consider it a lie.

:laughing:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

The Lawyer said:


> That is not a valid excuse, INFP
> 
> If you said that you didn't understand my point because you read my post after a 12 hours workday, I would consider your point.... emphasis on _consider_


it's not the quantity, it's the quality, ESTJ! Get rid of the useless meetings, rules and procedures and voila your workday is down to 3 hours! you slacker, you! :tongue:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> If I ever tell you I've had a 12 hour work day, consider it a lie.
> 
> :laughing:


all spent in a bathtub "thinking" about your new book, talking to your only trusted friend - the rubber duckie.


----------



## piano

consider yourselves all criticised


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

i cant play the piano said:


> consider yourselves all criticised


*sigh* as constructive as an ISFP ever gets. :tongue:


----------



## The Lawyer

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> it's not the quantity, it's the quality, ESTJ! Get rid of the useless meetings, rules and procedures and voila your workday is down to 3 hours! you slacker, you! :tongue:


"Useless" meetings? "Useless" rules? "Useless" procedures? :shocked:

Should everyone just do what they feel like doing at work?? I'm sure that _you_ do, ExFP.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

The Lawyer said:


> "Useless" meetings? "Useless" rules? "Useless" procedures? :shocked:
> 
> Should everyone just do what they feel like doing at work?? I'm sure that _you_ do, ExFP.


Sounds like you got the short end of the stick there.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Sounds like you got the short end of the stick there.


 @The Lawyer wouldn't understand. You can't explain true enjoyment of life to an ESTJ, but... since you're an INTJ I won't be able to convince you. You must share your astute observations with the ever wondering world, and if they don't get it, it's just one reason for you to tell yourself that you're better and more intelligent than everyone other person who isn't an INTJ.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

The Lawyer said:


> "Useless" meetings? "Useless" rules? "Useless" procedures? :shocked:
> 
> Should everyone just do what they feel like doing at work?? I'm sure that _you_ do, ExFP.


No, ESTJ, everyone should just do what makes sense in order to achieve the desired goal as effectively and efficiently as possible... sometimes a novel 2-step solution is more effective than the "tried and true" 122-step solution. A shocker, I know.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

MatchaBlizzard said:


> @The Lawyer wouldn't understand. You can't explain true enjoyment of life to an ESTJ, but... since you're an INTJ I won't be able to convince you. You must share your astute observations with the ever wondering world, and if they don't get it, it's just one reason for you to tell yourself that you're better and more intelligent than everyone other person who isn't an INTJ.


yeah, INFP, if you can do- do, if you can't do- teach, if you can't teach, dust off your great-grandfather's typewriter and explain true enjoyment of life to an ESTJ.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

stargazing grasshopper said:


> No needs for splainin, this entire thread is a series of jokes.


Typical ExFP. Thinks everyone takes stuff personally like she does. 



FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hey, the world needs constipation, and lasagna, and other manifestations of Si.












I once tried laxatives to see what happens. I drank a bottle, it was pretty funny.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> You're an Fe attention seeker. You, @_FluffyTheAnarchist_, @_stargazing grasshopper_ and @_Occams Chainsaw_. All of you just want attention!
> 
> "Everyone look at me!
> I can't be a sensor because I'm too useless. I can't be an intuitive because I'm too stupid. I can't be an extravert because I was alone yesterday for 10 minutes. I'm not an introvert because I have friends. I'm not a feeler because I only think about myself. I'm a special snowflake, everyone discuss me!"
> 
> :happy: :tongue:


 
fine, Ms. Cruella, to prove to you that *i don't want attention (no, not me, nah-ah, nevah in a million years!!!)* i chose ESFP :tongue:

happy?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Typical ExFP. Thinks everyone takes stuff personally like she does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once tried laxatives to see what happens. I drank a bottle, it was pretty funny.


hopper is an aluminum ESTJ-tank, you know... we need to be mindful of his fragility 

you drank a bottle?? did it get stuck? did you use the pills to flush it through?


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> fine, Ms. Cruella, to prove to you that *i don't want attention (no, not me, nah-ah, nevah in a million years!!!)* i chose ESFP :tongue:
> 
> happy?


"The Performer" doesn't want attention?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Yup, it's a special talent that I acquired from EXFPs.


only an Si user would see bias as talent


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> "The Performer" doesn't want attention?


it's time that you learn this :wink:


* *






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irony


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hopper is an alumin*i*um ESTJ-tank, you know... we need to be mindful of his fragility
> 
> you drank a bottle?? did it get stuck? did you use the pills to flush it through?


He's force. Stop projecting little Se-Fi. Ew. You betrayed my feelings you know that right? I could overlook the Fi part, but no Ne? Nah uh.

Suppositories. ^^


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

psychedelicmango said:


> INTJs are the mystics, the shamans. ISTJs would be the scientists, if they have any imagination at all, but all they have is constipation.


Nah INTJs are the short term dreamers that pull theoretical bullshit from their ass, then sell their pipedreams to secure grants for research into theoretical mhystics. LOL it's the ISTJs that have to sort through & largely debunk the mystical physics during the peer review of INTJs theory.
I'll give you that INTJs make for better idea men, but it's too bad that most of their rehashed childhood fantasies don't pan out in the adult world of reality. An ISTJ & INTP team could readily outdo a pair of INTJ scientists so long as the topic isn't manga or pokemon LOL.


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> it's time that you learn this :wink:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irony


----------



## The Lawyer

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Her name may imply that she's kinda witchy, but the mental image of you throwing magical ENTP sparkles around this thread kinda reminds me of of a particular jealous evil witch spreading poppy around the land of Oz.





stargazing grasshopper said:


> May I inquire whether you wore the cow costume on Halloween night & if so, how many utters does your cow costume have?





psychedelicmango said:


> I once tried laxatives to see what happens. I drank a bottle, it was pretty funny.





BlackFandango said:


> "The Performer" doesn't want attention?





FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> only an Si user would see bias as a talent


All of you are weird.  I'll just send y'all weirdo asses to a winter working camp in Siberia. If you don't come out of there normal, I'm giving up on you.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

The Lawyer said:


> All of you are weird.  I'll just send y'all weirdo asses to a winter working camp in Siberia. If you don't come out of there normal, I'm giving up on you.


you are a Te-dom, of course you "solve" things by brute force. I'd like to talk to your supervisor now.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> He's force. Stop projecting little Se-Fi. Ew. You betrayed my feelings you know that right? I could overlook the Fi part, but no Ne? Nah uh.
> 
> Suppositories. ^^


i betrayed your _*what*_ :shocked:, ENTP? 
be open-minded, you are even more speshul now!


----------



## The Lawyer

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> you are a Te-dom, of course you "solve" things by brute force. I'd like to talk to your supervisor now.


You see that long queue in front of that door? Yeah, get in line, ESFP

So much like an ESFP to assume that the supervisor will talk to them _now_, because the boss doesn't have anything else to do and has been sitting in their room bored all day, waiting to talk to an ESFP.


----------



## BlackFandango

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Nah INTJs are the short term dreamers that pull theoretical bullshit from their ass, then sell their pipedreams to secure grants for research into theoretical mhystics. LOL it's the ISTJs that have to sort through & largely debunk the mystical physics during the peer review of INTJs theory.
> I'll give you that INTJs make for better idea men, but it's too bad that most of their rehashed childhood fantasies don't pan out in the adult world of fantasy. An ISTJ & INTP team could readily outdo a pair of INTJ scientists so long as the topic isn't manga or pokemon LOL.


That until the ISTJ gets stuck on a problem, and the INTP unhelpfully keeps veering off course.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

The Lawyer said:


> All of you are weird.  I'll just send y'all weirdo asses to a winter working camp in Siberia. If you don't come out of there normal, I'm giving up on you.


VODKA! BOOM YAY PARTY FAN TAS TIC!


FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i betrayed your _*what*_ :shocked:, ENTP?
> be open-minded, you are even more speshul now!


You can't be open minded _and_ speshul, unless you're @BlackFandango, _everyone knows that._


----------



## Bunny

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Hey doncha know that ISTJs are the true scientific type. ISTJs are highly logical, impeccable observational skills, better suited to the scientific method due to their greater impartiality Si/Te.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISTJs are most likely to be enneagram types 5, then type 6 & an ISTJ with well developed intuition is very likely to type as enneagram 5w4. Yup thats my story & I'm sticking to it if it pushes you over to N-aka the speshul dark side.


I was just talking about this with Fluffy yesterday I think it was. I do have a crazy good memory for facts.
It could be the reason why tests often give me INTJ. I don't think many tests expect ISTJ to be as intuitive as they can sometimes be.
I just never considered ISTJ before because I'm so anti-authority and I am not one to follow or care about "society rules" at all. ESTJ, I'm not so sure about (it is another I am thinking about) but... while not all Extroverts like to go out and have tons of friends etc.
People drain me  I need my alone time and that's where I get my energy from.

The only thing about xSTJs, is that I'm not so sure I use Ne over Ni.





psychedelicmango said:


> That's inaccurate. I've thrown much vitrol towards ISTPs immature, getting all crazy when stuff doesn't go their way, emotionally disabled, ect.


I do not remember this, maybe you said it once but you seem to always stick with your "boring" stance.
:tongue:



> Nice try doll. ^^
> ISTPs are boring exactly because it's never crossed their minds they might be boring. You're Se aux, you're supposed to see it when you're talking to someone and they're yawning.
> I'm not and I do. Which leads us to the conclusion that sensors are like intuitives, but dumber.


Maybe other ISTPs are like this or you just _think_ the ones you know are like this but (whether I am one or not) I just don't care.
You can keep on saying it, I just wish you'd use your ENTP-ness and give me some more variety.
That's great if you really care about it, I just do not see at as a potential problem for me.
If they are yawning then they can just stop talking to me.
Solved.



> That reminds me I need to wash my hair. I don't really remember when I last did. Gotta love those dry shampoos <3


Oh and that stuff comes in handy when you're in a hurry :thumbs up:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

The Lawyer said:


> You see that long queue in front of that door? Yeah, get in line, ESFP
> 
> So much like an ESFP to assume that the supervisor will talk to them _now_, because the boss doesn't have anything else to do and has been sitting in their room bored all day, waiting to talk to an ESFP.


lol, nah... i'll get mango to call in a "bomb threat" and catch your supervisor outside for a soulful chat.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

psychedelicmango said:


> How about both your testicles?


Nah I need at least one of em. I'm mostly ambidextrous (except writing) so I can do most everything with both hands & I think that I'm very likely ambinuterous too, but I'll need to retain at least one testicle to enable spreading my wild oats. 




psychedelicmango said:


> I like that


 Yeah sure that's great of you but don't get too used to it, your avatar kinda reminds me of the flying monkeys of Oz.




psychedelicmango said:


> That's her game you fool! Ugh typical sensor vermin, always unaware of _stuff._


Hey I can't see everything that's going on behind the scenes. I'z dealing with several issues lately & it's not an issue if I kinda get played by a mutant S/N type.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> You can't be open minded _and_ speshul, unless you're @BlackFandango, _everyone knows that._


I'm so open-minded and speshul I got to ride the exclusive bus to school.










That's right, bitches, be jealous!


----------



## The Lawyer

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> lol, nah... i'll get mango to call in a "bomb threat" and catch your supervisor outside for a soulful chat.


And then again, during a "bomb threat" alarm, the first thing that the boss would want to do is....escape and save their life? nah.
oh, you guessed it....the first thing they would want to do would be talk to an unknown ESFP! Who cares about saving their life if they can talk to an ESFP instead!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

The Lawyer said:


> And then again, during a "bomb threat" alarm, the first thing that the boss would want to do is....escape and save their life? nah.
> oh, you guessed it....the first thing they would want to do would be talk to an unknown ESFP! Who cares about saving their life if they can talk to an ESFP instead!


you are losing it, ESTJ, tsk tsk....where's you attention to detail, ESTJ? I said meet them OUTSIDE for a soulful chat... a "bomb thread" makes one want for some comforting and camaraderie


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> I was just talking about this with Fluffy yesterday I think it was. I do have a crazy good memory for facts.
> It could be the reason why tests often give me INTJ. I don't think many tests expect ISTJ to be as intuitive as they can sometimes be.
> I just never considered ISTJ before because I'm so anti-authority and I am not one to follow or care about "society rules" at all. ESTJ, I'm not so sure about (it is another I am thinking about) but... while not all Extroverts like to go out and have tons of friends etc.
> People drain me  I need my alone time and that's where I get my energy from.
> 
> The only thing about xSTJs, is that I'm not so sure I use Ne over Ni.


What were the kind of thoughts you had as a child? What were you like as a kid?


----------



## The Lawyer

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> you are losing it, ESTJ, tsk tsk....where's you attention to detail, ESTJ? I said meet them OUTSIDE for a soulful chat... a "bomb thread" makes one want for some comforting and camaraderie


You mean _outside the building_?
Oh, you playful ESFP....that don't work! My boss is ENTJ and they don't do "outside the building". Ever. Not even during the "bomb threat" alarm. 

I'm afraid that you'll have to drop your "easiest way of doing things" approach and come up with a well structured plan to get inside the building. That's right, ESFP, I said plan.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Yeah sure that's great of you but don't get too used to it, your avatar kinda reminds me of the flying monkeys of Oz.
> 
> 
> Hey I can't see everything that's going on behind the scenes. I'z dealing with several issues lately & it's not an issue if I kinda get played by a mutant S/N type.


The flying monkeys are the coolest. And scariest. 
Aww poor gazer, it must be bad if you're so nice. Mutant ExFP is Fi user, which is like crack user, only looks out for herself. Come I'll hug you.



The Lawyer said:


> And then again, during a "bomb threat" alarm, the first thing that the boss would want to do is....escape and save their life? nah.
> oh, you guessed it....the first thing they would want to do would be talk to an unknown ESFP! Who cares about saving their life if they can talk to an ESFP instead!


They say ESFPs are hot.
@FluffyTheAnarchist прекрасно :kitteh:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Wytch said:


> I was just talking about this with Fluffy yesterday I think it was. I do have a crazy good memory for facts.
> It could be the reason why tests often give me INTJ. I don't think many tests expect ISTJ to be as intuitive as they can sometimes be.
> I just never considered ISTJ before because I'm so anti-authority and I am not one to follow or care about "society rules" at all. ESTJ, I'm not so sure about (it is another I am thinking about) but... while not all Extroverts like to go out and have tons of friends etc.
> People drain me  I need my alone time and that's where I get my energy from.
> 
> The only thing about xSTJs, is that I'm not so sure I use Ne over Ni.


Aw geez I didn't intend to further burden your already troubled little mind LOL but honestly, everything that I contribute to this thread is merely pulled from my ass in the moment. As everybody that's read any of my comments here has likely surmised, I get carried away & behave silly after a drink or two, so please don't take anything that I contribute to this thread seriously.

I'll share a secret if you're okay with a single PM, but don't tell the others upon this site.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> What were the kind of thoughts you had as a child? What were you like as a kid?


Uhoh, the INFJ is trying to swim into my soul again 
I'm kidding.

I was always shy as a kid, I kept to myself mostly and usually only had one or two BFFs.
I wasn't exactly a tomboy but I wasn't into frilly girly things either. I wasn't climbing trees and making a mess out of myself but I don't ever recall myself wanting to be a princess or anything like that.
I had dolls, barbies and played dress-up but I think that's normal for most kids :shrugs:
I loved animals, video games, board games and I was into Astrology at a very young age. Which also got me into Mythology since some of it is linked to Astrology.
Erm :idk: I loved fantasy films but I still like those lol. Two of my favourite films were the Labyrinth :tongue: and also The Neverending Story. When I got a little older I was really into the film Dirty Dancing XD
I wasn't ever much of a trouble maker but it was mostly due to my shyness.
School bored me, I was a daydreamer and I think I mentioned to you before that I used to be terribly afraid of the dark and anything "horror" related.
I'm not sure why since I love all of that stuff now XD

That's all I can really think of that would be relevant atm.

Oh, I was also into ancient Egypt.

& @The Lawyer will love this one, for a while growing up I actually wanted to be a lawyer


----------



## Bunny

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Aw geez I didn't intend to further burden your already troubled little mind LOL but honestly, everything that I contribute to this thread is merely pulled from my ass in the moment. As everybody that's read any of my comments here has likely surmised, I get carried away & behave silly after a drink or two, so please don't take anything that I contribute to this thread seriously.
> 
> I'll share a secret if you're okay with a single PM, but don't tell the others upon this site.


I know but I really was talking about this with Fluffy :tongue: so, I thought I'd bring it up.
It's okay I understand but feel free to PM I like secrets. I won't tell inky swear:


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Well if you weren't such a cold hearted Bytchy type, you'd know that ESTJs luv belly rubs better than Fluffy's type does & some ESTJs give foot massages to appreciative non speshul types.


You're unknown personality. I already gave @The Lawyer a belly rub, she knows herself enough to know what she likes.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

The Lawyer said:


> You mean _outside the building_?
> Oh, you playful ESFP....that don't work! My boss is ENTJ and they don't do "outside the building". Ever. Not even during the "bomb threat" alarm.
> 
> I'm afraid that you'll have to drop your "easiest way of doing things" approach and come up with a well structured plan to get inside the building. That's right, ESFP, I said plan.


Awww, see ENTJs don't use Si, so "never, ever" does not apply, but thanks for the typing, I'll be waiting for them at the rooftop Helipad, with the breaking news update on the bomb threat. :wink:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Wytch said:


> I was just talking about this with Fluffy yesterday I think it was. *I do have a crazy good memory for facts*.





> *I do not remember this,* maybe you said it once but you seem to always stick with your "boring" stance.
> :tongue:















> Maybe other ISTPs are like this or you just _think_ the ones you know are like this but (whether I am one or not) I just don't care.
> You can keep on saying it, *I just wish you'd use your ENTP-ness and give me some more variety*.



Getting all crazy and/or dismissive when stuff don't go their way. *And sexual. *

Oh and that stuff comes in handy when you're in a hurry :thumbs up:[/QUOTE]

Or lazy. ^^


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Awww, see ENTJs don't use Si, so "never, ever" does not apply, but thanks for the typing, I'll be waiting for them at the rooftop Helipad, with the breaking news update on the bomb threat. :wink:


Why does it have to be a bomb *threat *again? :kitteh:


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


>


Lol
Okay I will rephrase, I have a crazy good memory for facts I care about 




> Getting all crazy and/or dismissive when stuff don't go their way. *And sexual. *


Is that referring to me or you? Not trying to joke just not sure where you were going with that.



> Or lazy. ^^


That too.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> fine, Ms. Cruella, to prove to you that *i don't want attention (no, not me, nah-ah, nevah in a million years!!!)* i chose ESFP :tongue:
> 
> happy?


:shocked: No, I'm not happy ( @Wytch, I'm not, I swear) 

What are you doing Fluff? Take that silly 'S' shirt off and get back over here. N, Fluffy, N!


----------



## Bunny

An ExFP that doesn't want attention.

Hmmm, I bet this is a ploy to get attention.


----------



## Kynx

Wytch said:


> I know but I really was talking about this with Fluffy :tongue: so, I thought I'd bring it up.
> It's okay I understand but feel free to PM I like secrets. I won't tell inky swear:


Don't do it @stargazing grasshopper, she has her toes crossed, I saw them.


----------



## Bunny

:shocked: Me? I wouldn't dare.

:hides feet:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Why does it have to be a bomb *threat *again? :kitteh:


cause i am a pacifist


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Wytch said:


> Lol
> Okay I will rephrase, I have a crazy good memory for facts I care about


That limits your memories to cars, guns and sex though.



> Is that referring to me or you? Not trying to joke just not sure where you were going with that.


You wanted me to use my pness to give you more variety so.

Boom boom boom boom, wytch wants me in her room. ^^


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> An ExFP that doesn't want attention.
> 
> Hmmm, I bet this is a ploy to get attention.


you and Fandango should get together


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

psychedelicmango said:


> The flying monkeys are the coolest. And scariest.
> Aww poor gazer, it must be bad if you're so nice. Mutant ExFP is Fi user, which is like crack user, only looks out for herself. Come I'll hug you.


Yeah I used to think that the flying monkeys were cool, but I really didn't have any critical thoughts at that moment so I figured WTH may as well throw the flying monkeys out there to see if they stick.
Sorry to be whiney, it's not that bad at all & I'm sticking to that story.

Fi types don't only look out for themselves, Neverontime's type are warm, caring, empathetic & honest individuals that care for most everybody except me. LOL another example of an ESTJ making it all about himself.

Hey most of the mean, assholish, killjoy stereotypical 20th century descriptions of ESTJ are full of poo-poo.
Don't allow @The Lawyer to fool you, ESTJs fundamental need to succeed in life at all costs is due to their software's prime directive of protecting & providing for their loved ones. IOW the harsh exterior only surfaces when it's more effective to motivate lazy ass subordinates by force or threat thereof. When the SHTF, we're the type most likely to sacrifice our own safety to help others so long as our own are already safe.
BTW: That rough exterior & kick ass attitude gets left at work or washed away with a glass of scotch on bad days, we very rarely take our troubles home with us. Ask anybody dating or married to an ESTJ, we're really softies on the inside & you'd never recognize our type were you to observe us behind closed doors.
I need hugs too much lately, so it's best that I defer the hug to Occum or fandango.
Hakuna Matata Mango


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Yeah, but giving _even more power_ to a ruthless ISTP psychopath might not be the best answer. He is already semi-convinced that Europe and Obama are too soft and that boundaries are optional. From what I hear the Russian culture is getting more and more brainwashed and militarized around the cult of Putin. It's not a coincidence that he's BFFing with Assad.


Yeah, but we can't just make moral judgements on a society and interpret that as being a threat to us, but while I wouldn't be so quick to call Putin a psychopath, I too find much about his Russia to be deeply troubling. But if we did make foreign policy by holding other countries to such moral ideals, what about Israel? Surely no such morally upright society would condone the way Netanyahu is treating the Palestinians, and yet President Obama is criticized for being weak when he doesn't support Israel unilaterally.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Yeah, but we can't just make moral judgements on a society and interpret that as being a threat to us, but while I wouldn't be so quick to call Putin a psychopath, I too find much about his Russia to be deeply troubling. But if we did make foreign policy by holding other countries to such moral ideals, what about Israel? Surely no such morally upright society would condone the way Netanyahu is treating the Palestinians, and yet President Obama is criticized for being weak when he doesn't support Israel unilaterally.


Oh, I am not your friend on the Israeli-Palestinian crisis, so better drop the topic before it escalates. Let's just say that the Palestinians would have had it much much easier had they been willing to "peacefully" coexist. Israel has to defend itself, despite the fact that the Israeli educated elite is all extremely pro-Palestinian, and that's one of the reasons why the Israeli PR sucks so badly. The news agencies such as CNN, BBC etc. with their 24 hr- cycles were explicitly told that their coverage access shall be denied should they paint the Palestinians in an unflattering light, now they can't afford to be out of the loop in one of the major hotspots, can they? It is also an Israeli policy not to publish graphic imagery, which the Palestinisns are all too happy to show and even stage... Anyways, don't get me started... defending terrorism ("aka, the defiant underdog") is all very politically correct and popular indeed, unless of course it hits close to home, like 911.
@BlackFandango


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I'd wager Putin is a psychopath. Certainly he's the most interesting political leader of our time. I feel as though everything he does is a power play.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Hehe


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I'd wager Putin is a psychopath. Certainly he's the most interesting political leader of our time. I feel as though everything he does is a power play.


+100


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Hehe


He ain't helping no old ladies cross no road, unless there is oil involved or it helps the macho cult. : D


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@BlackFandango

note the date, nothing changed really, except for the reporting/headline bias which didn't exist back then.








I am going to stop now. 

*exhale, life is unfair*


----------



## Kynx

:disgust: Ughhh! :disgust:

:disgust: crapolitics :disgust:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Aren't you supposed to be fighting for a noble cause, such as thinker/feeler equality, INFP? :tongue:


----------



## BlackFandango

Damn @FluffyTheAnarchist, you wanna try deescalating my personal funds sometime? :tongue:

I'll offer a link to an alternative perspective, and point out that our policy on terrorism is that it's only terrorism if our enemies do it. Truth is, terrorism is not an ideology, it's a tactic, and it's wrong no matter if whomever is employing it is Jewish, Christian, Muslim, or whatever.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Damn @FluffyTheAnarchist, you wanna try deescalating my personal funds sometime? :tongue:
> 
> I'll offer a link to an alternative perspective, and point out that our policy on terrorism is that it's only terrorism if our enemies do it. Truth is, terrorism is not an ideology, it's a tactic, and it's wrong no matter if whomever is employing it is Jewish, Christian, Muslim, or whatever.


lol, good one. I agree that it's a tactic. A friend of mine with 4 kids, 2 of whom are ENTPs, says he doesn't give in to tantrums, cause he doesn't negotiate with terrorists. 

@BlackFandango

and re: policy and enemies
There was an old "cold war" joke in Russia: "Their AIDS is incurable, while ours is inconquerable."


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Aren't you supposed to be fighting for a noble cause, such as thinker/feeler equality, INFP? :tongue:


I'm clearly needed here :dry:

Who put you up to this? The intj?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> I'm clearly needed here :dry:
> 
> Who put you up to this? The intj?


You wish INFP 5, they can be reasoned with.


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> lol, good one. I agree that it's a tactic. A friend of mine with 4 kids, 2 of whom are ENTPs, says he doesn't give in to tantrums, cause he doesn't negotiate with terrorists.
> 
> @BlackFandango
> 
> and re: policy and enemies
> There was an old "cold war" joke in Russia: "Their AIDS is incurable, while ours is inconquerable."


One of my favorite movies is _Merry Christmas, Mr. Lawrence_, it deals with British POWs in Java during WWII, and is told from the point-of-view of both the Japanese and British soldiers. In the film's post-war epilogue, one of the Japanese soldiers is about to be executed for war crimes, and Col. Lawrence goes to visit him. That Japanese soldier says the while he's prepared to die, he doesn't understand why he has to, as his actions were no different than any other soldier.

"You're the victim of men who think that they are right," Lawrence tells him. "Just as one day, you and Captain Yonoi believed absolutely that you were right, and the truth is of course, that nobody's right."


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> You wish INFP 5, they can be reasoned with.


Who can be reasoned with?


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Who can be reasoned with?


She means INTJs, as opposed to herself.


----------



## Kynx

Next time I want to reason with an intj, I'll come get you, Fluffy and you can impress me 
:tongue:


----------



## piano

baby i'm not always there when you call but i'm ALWAYS on time and i gave you my all now baby be mine


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Next time I want to reason with an intj, I'll come get you, Fluffy and you can impress me
> :tongue:


Why would you do that when you can turn all emo on an INTJ and (s)he'll run for shelter in no time


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> One of my favorite movies is _Merry Christmas, Mr. Lawrence_, it deals with British POWs in Java during WWII, and is told from the point-of-view of both the Japanese and British soldiers. In the film's post-war epilogue, one of the Japanese soldiers is about to be executed for war crimes, and Col. Lawrence goes to visit him. That Japanese soldier says the while he's prepared to die, he doesn't understand why he has to, as his actions were no different than any other soldier.
> 
> "You're the victim of men who think that they are right," Lawrence tells him. "Just as one day, you and Captain Yonoi believed absolutely that you were right, and the truth is of course, that nobody's right."


Love it!! See, much better than taking sides!


----------



## Kynx

i cant play the piano said:


> baby i'm not always there when you call but i'm ALWAYS on time and i gave you my all now baby be mine


Won't my tardiness grate on your punctual nerves?


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Why would you do that when you can turn all emo on an INTJ and (s)he'll run for shelter in no time


That's no fun


----------



## piano

Neverontime said:


> Won't my tardiness grate on your punctual nerves?


it's just that... you're always there when i call but you're NEVER on time


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Love it!! See, much better than taking sides!


Yeah, I'm not saying the Palestinians are right either, but the reason I'm more apt to criticize Israel because they're the ones my government formally sides with, and they are the ones in power. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Yeah, I'm not saying the Palestinians are right either, but the reason I'm more apt to criticize Israel because they're the ones my government formally sides with, and they are the ones in power. I hope that makes sense.


The trouble with "power" in their case is that they used to give the Palestinians a lot more and would be more than happy to find a solution that works for both sides, but the Palestinians are pawns in somebody else's game, they are basically being paid for keeping up the antagonism. Before Sharon's wall, the economy in Gaza was much better as the strip benefited from the Israelis who came to fix their cars etc, but then it became increasingly more unsafe to do so... the Palestinians don't pay for water and electricity, it's provided for free by Israel that could have refused to provide it a long time ago in retaliation, bedoin women in Israel are famous for their extraordinary abilities to give birth to children every 3 months, cause they use one document for a whole clan to take advantage of the free world class medicine, etc. How do you make peace with and care for a neighbor that plots to eradicate you? I mean the country is 57 years old for god's sake, it's surrounded by hostility and still manages to prosper against all odds, highest start-up rate per capita, great education, the Israeli chief economist Stanley Fischer (former MIT prof.) was just appointed as head of the US Federal Reserve. Why not work together and let the country grow, instead of sabotaging progress and destroying things?


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> The trouble with "power" in their case is that they used to give the Palestinians a lot more and would be more than happy to find a solution that works for both sides, but the Palestinians are pawns in somebody else's game, they are basically being paid for keeping up the antagonism. Before Sharon's wall, the economy in Gaza was much better as the strip benefited from the Israelis who came to fix their cars etc, but then it became increasingly more unsafe to do so... the Palestinians don't pay for water and electricity, it's provided for free by Israel that could have refused to provide it a long time ago in retaliation, bedoin women in Israel are famous for their extraordinary abilities to give birth to children every 3 months, cause they use one document for a whole clan to take advantage of the free world class medicine, etc. How do you make peace with and care for a neighbor that plots to eradicate you?


There are hard-liners on both sides. I do know that wiping out that neighbor is not the solution. My problem with the US policy of siding with Israel in every case is that, given our influence in the world, we could act as mediators to the conflict, as we did between Israel and Egypt. Taking sides seems to only lead to further escalation.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> There are hard-liners on both sides. I do know that wiping out that neighbor is not the solution. My problem with the US policy of siding with Israel in every case is that, given our influence in the world, we could act as mediators to the conflict, as we did between Israel and Egypt. Taking sides seems to only lead to further escalation.


Carter tried, Clinton tried... can't force peace or democracy.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Won't my tardiness grate on your punctual nerves?


I'd factor in your tardiness, and arrive later myself.


----------



## Kynx

i cant play the piano said:


> it's just that... you're always there when i call but you're NEVER on time


Yeah, we can't have everything :happy:


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I'd factor in your tardiness, and arrive later myself.


You're so clever roud:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> You're so clever roud:


Nah, I have an ENFP mom


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Nah, I have an ENFP mom


xNFP thwarted by the EXFP once again


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Nah, I have an ENFP mom


I bet she's super cool like moi, right?
:happy:


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> xNFP thwarted by the EXFP once again


If you were big and clever, you could do that.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> I bet she's super cool like moi, right?
> :happy:


Yeah, she also fishes for compliments all the time


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Yeah, she also fishes for compliments all the time


If you showed your appreciation then we wouldn't have to fish, would we?


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> I bet she's super cool like moi, right?
> :happy:


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


>


Are you calling me a pig?

:angry:


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Are you calling me a pig?
> 
> :angry:


No, I'm calling you a muppet.


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> No, I'm calling you a muppet.


Shouldn't you be playing with your nob or something?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I think my view on politics is very realistic. I mean, I'm sure discussing politics with people who think they know how to run countries, but however, erm, don't, could _possibly_ have an influence, somehow. I'm not sure how exactly, what are the possibilities, entp?


"_Now wait a minute, let's talk about this for a second."_

Said every ntp ever. 

Discussing politics with the know-it-all asshole type is not very productive usually, though it can be _fun_, but they couldn't not possibly have an influence; they vote, don't they? 
Including INFPs. I suppose even Vermin Supreme voters are voters too.












@_The Lawyer_ bro you need a name change, a neon pink dyejob, and, well, some brains. Could give you some of mine, but I don't think you could handle The Superior Ti. Too _rational_ for you hippie.


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> "_Now wait a minute, let's talk about this for a second."_
> 
> Said every ntp ever.
> 
> Discussing politics with the know-it-all asshole type is not very productive usually, though it can be _fun_, but they couldn't not possibly have an influence; they vote, don't they?
> Including INFPs. I suppose even Vermin Supreme voters are voters too.


What does it matter who they vote for? They're all the same people with different bullshit.


----------



## BlackFandango

psychedelicmango said:


> I don't think you could handle The Superior Ti. Too _rational_ for you hippie.


Fi _is_ a rational function. T functions make judgements about properties, F functions make judgements about value. Both are rational.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> What does it matter who they vote for? They're all the same people with different bullshit.


Yes. People with bullshit is part of this world, INFP. Deal with it. Or not. You can always make up new worlds in your mind eh? People and bullshit free. Just you and the smurfs.



BlackFandango said:


> Fi _is_ a rational function. T functions make judgements about properties, F functions make judgements about value. Both are rational.


Thank you, INFJ. I was turning her words against her, but you have to go and point out the obvious. I wonder, is this tendency of yours tert Ti combined with non existent Se?


----------



## The Lawyer

psychedelicmango said:


> @_The Lawyer_ bro you need a name change, a neon pink dyejob, and, well, some brains. Could give you some of mine, but I don't think you could handle The Superior Ti. Too _rational_ for you hippie.


Oh my, ENTP, you need to refresh your MBTI knowledge a bit.

First of all, feelers don't need brains, because they don't use them.

Second of all, the ones that dye their hair in neon colors are INFP, not ENFP.

The hippie ones are INFJ.

But it doesn't really matter cause all the feelers look the same to you, right?

Typist. :dry:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

The Lawyer said:


> Oh my, ENTP, you need to refresh your MBTI knowledge a bit.
> 
> First of all, feelers don't need brains, because they don't use them.
> 
> Second of all, the ones that dye their hair in neon colors are INFP, not ENFP.
> 
> The hippie ones are INFJ.
> 
> But it doesn't really matter cause all the feelers look the same to you, right?


Pfft.

Infps are emo style. The might go neon, but it's emo neon.
enfps dye their hair in neon colors. Hippie neon.
INFJs are hipsters.
Isfps are hippies.



> Typist. :dry:


----------



## The Lawyer

psychedelicmango said:


> Pfft.
> 
> Infps are emo style. The might go neon, but it's emo neon.
> enfps dye their hair in neon colors. Hippie neon.
> INFJs are hipsters.
> Isfps are hippies.


omg no!! please stop

ISFPs are the hipsters! INFJs are the hippies! ENFPs just like to wear neon colors, but don't dye their hair in those. INFPs wear all black but like to dye their hair in unnatural colors.

#mbtihowtobeaneducatedtypistmanual

I don't want you to be walking around with the _wrong_ kind of typism, ENTP.


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Yes. People with bullshit is part of this world, INFP. Deal with it. Or not. You can always make up new worlds in your mind eh? People and bullshit free. Just you and the smurfs.


Like the stuff politicians make up? 

I'll live in my make-believe world and you feel free to live in someone else's make believe-world and continue to discuss it as if it's something real. 
Politicians present a facade to hide the reality and people get sucked in by it over and over again. They can't present the reality and truth because they would lose the popularity contest. I don't see the point in pretending lies are true. 

Why doesn't everyone debate about what made the smurfs blue and what could be done to make them more blue? 
In terms of value and worth, it would be the equivalent of discussing politics.


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Pfft.
> 
> Infps are emo style. The might go neon, but it's emo neon.
> enfps dye their hair in neon colors. Hippie neon.
> INFJs are hipsters.
> Isfps are hippies.


Wtf is emo neon?
:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## sinaasappel

Neverontime said:


> Wtf is emo neon?
> :laughing: :laughing:


Gasp is all the neon dye getting to you


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Born12

Darn, this is too true. But to be honest my style is kind of punk... XD


----------



## Kynx

GIA Diamonds said:


> Gasp is all the neon dye getting to you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I think it's the toxic gases emitting from the entp bullshit that's being spread about liberally, as usual. 

:tongue:


----------



## sinaasappel

Born12 said:


> Darn, this is too true. But to be honest my style is kind of punk... XD


see @Neverontime this infp is willing to admit it! take notes



Neverontime said:


> I think it's the toxic gases emitting from the entp bullshit that's being spread about liberally, as usual.
> 
> :tongue:


at least were spreading something :kitteh:


----------



## Kynx

Born12 said:


> Darn, this is too true. But to be honest my style is kind of punk... XD


Typical infp,  goes into a criticize thread and starts agreeing with infp criticism. 
Useless!


----------



## Kynx

GIA Diamonds said:


> see @Neverontime this infp is willing to admit it! take notes
> 
> 
> 
> at least were spreading something :kitteh:


Std's, most likely.

:laughing:


----------



## sinaasappel

Neverontime said:


> Std's, most likely.
> 
> :laughing:


i set myself up for that XD props given
but no we arent, nor are we sitting on a beach backdrop..... you know what im implying :kitteh:


----------



## Kynx

GIA Diamonds said:


> i set myself up for that XD props given
> but no we arent, nor are we sitting on a beach backdrop..... you know what im implying :kitteh:


Std's are spread through extraverts group orgies. It's obvious. Introverts aren't responsible since they don't go out, which explains the backdrop. 

See, all the evidence supports it.


----------



## sinaasappel

Neverontime said:


> Std's are spread through extraverts group orgies. It's obvious. Introverts aren't responsible since they don't go out, which explains the backdrop.
> 
> See, all the evidence supports it.


nooooo this isnt how this works

you're a porn star on the low, the backdrop evidence supports it


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> nooooo this isnt how this works
> 
> you're a porn star on the low, the backdrop evidence supports it


 @Neverontime is British, I wonder if she's ever been picked up by the FakeTaxi.


----------



## Kynx

GIA Diamonds said:


> nooooo this isnt how this works
> 
> you're a porn star on the low, the backdrop evidence supports it


:shocked: I wouldn't ever use a beach backdrop! 

I only support amateur, home-made porn. If it ain't a old curtain or bed sheet, it ain't mine roud:


----------



## Bunny

@Neverontime This may be late but I'd like to say that I also do not care about politics that much.
You are not alone there


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> @_Neverontime_ This may be late but I'd like to say that I also do not care about politics that much.
> You are not alone there


I don't either, unless I do  Some things just make my blood boil, and I can't help it... but in most cases I am indifferent and see politics as nothing but powerplay.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I don't either, unless I do  Some things just make my blood boil, and I can't help it... but in most cases I am indifferent and see politics as nothing but powerplay.


ESFP translation: I care about issues that directly affect myself. 
IOW you're indicating that you're interested regarding a thin slice if the political pie. LOL just ribbing you.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> ESFP translation: I only care about issues that directly affect myself or women's issues, to hell with everybody else's problems.
> IOW you're indicating that you're merely a control freak regarding a thin slice if the political pie. A highly opinionated & outspoken feminist? LOL just ribbing you.


hmmm... i'm going to be nice and positive and say "hopper, stay where you are better acquainted, Si is your God given gift for a reason"


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hmmm... i'm going to be nice and positive and say "hopper, stay where you are better acquainted, Si is your God given gift for a reason"


Based upon several cognitive test results, I'm Te dom with Si & Ne being of near equal strength.
I made a conscious effort to brainwash/condition myself to develop & become more aware of my inferior function this last year. I made some progress but it's exhausting, being that exposed or vulnerable caused me insecurities & heartache. Gawd IDK how Feelers are able to function in their day to day life, all those feels are overwhelming for a guy that's used to burying intense emotions & I hate how raw feels kept washing over me as though I were trapped within a washing machine full of emotions LOL. 

So yeah, Si is my auxiliary function but it doesn't dictate my personality or cause me to behave close minded.
I can imagine the *quizzical* look upon your face LOL.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Hmm editing appears to have somehow caused this double post, so this comment must be a freebie.

ESFPs are the kindest, most caring & self aware of all the sensing types.
Fluffy is an ESFP 7w6, so she's an example of the best version ESFP, mostly soft, sweet & always offering kind encouraging words to the rest of us knuckleheads.

I kinda imagine that Wytch & Neverontime brewed up Fluffy's type of ESFP by way of combining the kind heart of an INFP with the adventurous spirit of a mistyped ESTP & meticulously skimmed most of the bitchiness off the top of the cauldron.











Typical Friday evening at the Fluffy residence.
LOL check out the cool lampshade & those goofy ESTJ socks!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@_stargazing grasshopper_

quizzical, huh? good memory, sir... i liked that name, maybe should go back to it.

the look on my face was more like: 









raw chicken? thighs? really?

@_stargazing grasshopper

_and it was quite brave of you to let go and explore inf Fi... probably the toughest inf function to embrace! kudos!


----------



## piano

lawl fluffy somehow manages to have a no BS attitude while still remaining friendly and approachable


----------



## piano

i'm laughing. the weed, it's doing thangs to my brain.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_stargazing grasshopper_
> 
> quizzical, huh? ... i liked that name, maybe should go back to it.


I liked LyeLye's avatar, curious whatever became of her & the story that she was writing?


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> You know the fact that @GIA Diamonds liked all those posts makes me think she got all the references, which in turn makes me think she's petting the clam to internet porn when she's supposed to be doing her homework.
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sniff* I'm so proud!


No... Im just crazily dirty minded



Neverontime said:


> Gen Z.
> They're always touching themselves


I don't know wtf our generation does honestly because some of the people at our school are just  bleh



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Hmm editing appears to have somehow caused this double post, so this comment must be a freebie.
> 
> ESFPs are the kindest, most caring & self aware of all the sensing types.
> Fluffy is an ESFP 7w6, so she's an example of the best version ESFP, mostly soft, sweet & always offering kind encouraging words to the rest of us knuckleheads.
> 
> I kinda imagine that Wytch & Neverontime brewed up Fluffy's type of ESFP by way of combining the kind heart of an INFP with the adventurous spirit of a mistyped ESTP & meticulously skimmed most of the bitchiness off the top of the cauldron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Friday evening at the Fluffy residence.
> LOL check out the cool lampshade & those goofy ESTJ socks!


You only wish you knew what @Wytch and I get up to together :wink:


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> You only wish you knew what @Wytch and I get up to together :wink:


Making bacon pancakes?


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Making bacon pancakes?


Kind of, but much hotter.


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Kind of, but much hotter.


Sharing sideways bacon sandwiches?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Hmm editing appears to have somehow caused this double post, so this comment must be a freebie.
> 
> ESFPs are the kindest, most caring & self aware of all the sensing types.
> Fluffy is an ESFP 7w6, so she's an example of the best version ESFP, mostly soft, sweet & always offering kind encouraging words to the rest of us knuckleheads.
> 
> I kinda imagine that Wytch & Neverontime brewed up Fluffy's type of ESFP by way of combining the kind heart of an INFP with the adventurous spirit of a mistyped ESTP & meticulously skimmed most of the bitchiness off the top of the cauldron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Friday evening at the Fluffy residence.
> LOL check out the cool lampshade & those goofy ESTJ socks!


lol, you are much too nice to me, hopper. The socks are priceless.:laughing:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I liked LyeLye's avatar, curious whatever became of her & the story that she was writing?


Yeah @LyeLye is awesome, kinda like @Neverontime's baby sister :wink:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Neverontime said:


> You only wish you knew what @_Wytch_ and I get up to together :wink:


I'd definitely be open to observing you two drinking wine & brewing pumpkin juice or something mostly normal, but that's likely to devolve into a drunken imitation of quidditch practice & one of you would likely dent your broomstick.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

i cant play the piano said:


> i'm laughing. the weed, it's doing thangs to my brain.



Kinda choppy eh?


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Sharing sideways bacon sandwiches?


Omg. 
Do all your fantasies include bacon?


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Yeah @LyeLye is awesome, kinda like @Neverontime's baby sister :wink:


Are you implying that I'm not a snowflake?


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I'd definitely be open to observing you two drinking wine & brewing pumpkin juice or something mostly normal, but that's likely to devolve into a drunken imitation of quidditch practice & one of you would likely dent your broomstick.


I was thinking plum juice


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Neverontime said:


> Are you implying that I'm not a snowflake?


Hmm I think that she implied you're an *"awesome"* snowflake.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Are you implying that I'm not a snowflake?


I wasn't, but now that you mention it, an INFP is INFP is INFP, but every single one is very special


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Hmm I think that she implied you were superseded by an *"awesome"* younger snowflake.
> 
> LOL an ESTJ is cultivating trouble between a couple of FP chicks.


you lie, ESTJ, i meant no such thing!!! Let's dig up that Fi of yours...


----------



## sinaasappel

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I wasn't, but now that you mention an INFP is INFP is INFP, but every single one is very special


I feel like I just read dr suess 



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Neverontime said:


> I was thinking plum juice


Hmm is there a significant or hidden difference between pumpkin juice & plum juice?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

**


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> you lie, ESTJ, i meant no such thing!!! Let's dig up that Fi of yours...


Whoa chill out Fluffy, have patience while I'm shedding that Fi.


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Omg.
> Do all your fantasies include bacon?


Well, you said I was close with "bacon pancakes," and it being @Wytch, I knew it couldn't be the "pancakes" part.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Neverontime said:


> Are you implying that I'm not a snowflake?


Nah, inside a snowflake like the one upon your sleeve
There happened an INFP you must meet to conceive
A special 5w6 that snowflake flavor was known
A brilliant light of purity her soul did shown
All throughout PersC her kindness was noted
For INFP an INFJ man bravely doted 
Even Te doms appreciated her supportive ways
They suffered less sleepless nights & restless days
Surely a blind ESFP could see INFPs the most sweet
But if held close a snowflake may melt at her feet
Fluffy's exterior it tough as hyper gold Ti alloy
But as if melted by snowflakes her heart glows with all joy.
LOL - SG





Doncha worry at all @_Neverontime_, we're all grateful that INFPs are one of the most special snowflakes of all.


----------



## viperzz33

Personality Type above me: Unknown
Criticism not possible.


----------



## Bunny

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Nah, inside a snowflake like the one upon your sleeve
> There happened an INFP you must meet to conceive
> A special 5w6 that snowflake flavor was known
> A brilliant light of purity her soul did shown
> All throughout PersC her kindness was noted
> For INFP an INFJ man bravely doted
> Even Te doms appreciated her supportive ways
> They suffered less sleepless nights & restless days
> Surely a blind ESFP could see INFPs the most sweet
> But if held close a snowflake may melt at her feet
> Fluffy's exterior it tough as hyper gold Ti alloy
> But as if melted by snowflakes her heart glows with all joy.
> LOL - SG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doncha worry at all @_Neverontime_, we're all grateful that INFPs are one of the most special snowflakes of all.



Me thinks someone is having a little too much of the drinky drink.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Wytch said:


> Me thinks someone is having a little too much of the drinky drink.


Never too much, just a glass full to dull my mind.

How's your search going, have you watched Michael Pierce's updated type videos?
If not, maybe check out these two videos. (ESTJ & then ISTP are rumored to be next in line)


----------



## Bunny

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Never too much, just a glass full to dull my mind.
> 
> How's your search going, have you watched Michael Pierce's updated type videos?
> If not, maybe check out these two videos. (ESTJ & then ISTP are rumored to be next in line)


I think you meant bottle not glass 

I have not but thanks I'll give them a look.
Although I'm pretty sure I'm not an INFP but I know how much you <3 the NFs.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Wytch said:


> I think you meant bottle not glass
> 
> I have not but thanks I'll give them a look.
> Although I'm pretty sure I'm not an INFP but I know how much you <3 the NFs.













I kinda expected that the ISTJ video might be applicable to the slight type uncertainty that you're currently pondering.
I'm aware that it's extremely unlikely INFP describes your personality type, I merely included the INFP video jic Fluffy or guest observers might be interested to watch it.


----------



## Bunny

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I kinda expected that the ISTJ video might be applicable to the slight type uncertainty that you're currently pondering.
> I'm aware that it's extremely unlikely INFP describes your personality type, I merely included the INFP video jic Fluffy or guest observers might be interested to watch it.


So that's where you hide your alcohol :tongue:

Fair enough and I appreciate the link to the ISTJ one, it is one I am looking into (as you know).
I may watch the INFP one too but I'm not sure I'm ready to read all about their warm-fuzzies right now.


----------



## sinaasappel

viperzz33 said:


> Personality Type above me: Unknown
> Criticism not possible.


But for you it is
You get a gold star for being the worlds greatest try hard intj ️


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I wasn't, but now that you mention it, an INFP is INFP is INFP, but every single one is very special


Nice save, FluffyTheAnarchist. I nearly cried all over your shirt then. There would have been snot bubbles and everything.


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Hmm is there a significant or hidden difference between pumpkin juice & plum juice?


Yep, when you're an intuitive and you immediately see the innuendo. 
:tongue:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

GIA Diamonds said:


> @_stargazing grasshopper_ your thanking rivals my own


 Nah your thanks are much better.


*What do you observe of the image below?*










See this alternate image at comment #8 at the thread linked below.









http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/180989-way-dancer-spinning.html#post23053378


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> @BlackFandango
> I do believe this young lady's mind could be dirtier than both ours combined.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Nice save, FluffyTheAnarchist. I nearly cried all over your shirt then. There would have been snot bubbles and everything.


Note to self: INFPS come in handy when one needs salt water to remove ketchup from one's shirt.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Note to self: INFPS come in handy when one needs salt water to remove ketchup from one's shirt.


A bottle of saline would inflict less cruelty upon the INFP cosmic consciousness.
Yeah I'd vote for more joyful NFPs.


----------



## sinaasappel

omg! you guys you will NEVER GUESS what i just found out right now! XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD :laughing:
i cant believe this


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> omg! you guys you will NEVER GUESS what i just found out right now! XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD :laughing:
> i cant believe this


You just learned where babies come from? No? You found out that you won't actually get to vote for President? Hmm...


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...r-99-9-people-identify-n-types-im-done-2.html
There are currently 162 users browsing this thread. (20 members and 142 guests)


Hmm i wonder why there are so many guests on an intuitives vs sensors thread?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

bots, crawlers, etc.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

There's a greek saying that goes "suck your egg". It comes from the traditional custom of feeding semi-boiled eggs to babies. It means, shut up, the adults are having a discussion right now.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Note to self: INFPS come in handy when one needs salt water to remove ketchup from one's shirt.


Note to self: Esfps come in handy for handy household hints and tips :tongue:


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> A bottle of saline would inflict less cruelty upon the INFP cosmic consciousness.
> Yeah I'd vote for more joyful NFPs.


:laughing: 

That was actually very witty for an estj
:tongue:


----------



## Kynx

GIA Diamonds said:


> omg! you guys you will NEVER GUESS what i just found out right now! XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD :laughing:
> i cant believe this


Santa's not real?


----------



## SysterMatic

Neverontime said:


> Santa's not real?


Hey there are kids on this board! And with this I mean 20 years old kids ç_ç.


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> You just learned where babies come from? No? You found out that you won't actually get to vote for President? Hmm...





Neverontime said:


> Santa's not real?


what?!
Prepare to be mind blown

Okay so I was watching the news last night (cause it's a known fact that I'm a procrastinator) 

And we got to the interview with the man who was twerk assaulted in the store (it's viral)

It turns out that he was my Spanish teacher in 10th grade 2 years before 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Kynx

Inver said:


> Hey there are kids on this board! And with this I mean 20 years old kids ç_ç.


They need to know before their own children are born, otherwise there will be some very disappointed faces on xmas morning.


----------



## Kynx

GIA Diamonds said:


> what?!
> Prepare to be mind blown
> 
> Okay so I was watching the news last night (cause it's a known fact that I'm a procrastinator)
> 
> And we got to the interview with the man who was twerk assaulted in the store (it's viral)
> 
> It turns out that he was my Spanish teacher in 10th grade 2 years before
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Twerk assaulted?


----------



## sinaasappel

Neverontime said:


> Twerk assaulted?


Legit
You haven't seen the video


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

So basically the one girl twerks on him and then they both try to start touching him he gets into his car goes into the car wash and they're still following him

And he was afraid for his life


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Kynx

GIA Diamonds said:


> So basically the one girl twerks on him and then they both try to start touching him he gets into his car goes into the car wash and they're still following him
> 
> And he was afraid for his life
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I'm not surprised.
Some twerkers are scary


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Neverontime said:


> :laughing:
> 
> That was actually very witty for an estj
> :tongue:


Mango has begun giving me clues & coaching me on the side, says I'll be up to speed within a decade LOL.


----------



## xGraveyardWriterx

GIA Diamonds said:


> I'm not an esfp good looking out buddy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Ugh, I meant to quote FluffyTheAnarchist.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

xGraveyardWriterx said:


> Ugh, I meant to quote FluffyTheAnarchist.


INFP wake up from dreamland and get to grips with reality already.


----------



## xGraveyardWriterx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> INFP wake up from dreamland and get to grips with reality already.


Never. xD

ENTJ, can you open up you mind just a _little_ bit for once and accept that not everyone is always going to have the same opinion as you?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

xGraveyardWriterx said:


> ENTJ, can you open up you mind just a _little_ bit for once and accept that not everyone is always going to have the same opinion as you?


That's fine. You don't have to agree  As long as you fucking do as I tell you to.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> That's fine. You don't have to agree  As long as you fucking do as I tell you to.


You are a realist, ENTJ, aren't you? Then you've anticipated that I will pretend to half-ass doing as you tell me? Good boy (or girl?).


----------



## Destroyer of Expectations

Maybe one day you will gain the ability to work, Esfp.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Destroyer of Expectations said:


> Maybe one day you will gain the ability to work, Esfp.


i could listen to you talk about work all day, INTP.


----------



## sinaasappel

Dammit fluffy! get some rest find fluffy things


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

GIA Diamonds said:


> Dammit fluffy! get some rest find fluffy things


I believe you have confused yourself for an ENTJ there

ENTJs give orders, ENTPs defy them

I believe you have some defying of orders to do, ENTP


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ENTJs give orders, ENTPs defy them and ENFPs feel tingly in their pee pees listening to the ENTJ issuing orders.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Shut up ENTP no one really cares for your pointless banter and trolling.


----------



## Blue Soul

ENFP. You're not as random as you think, everything has a reason.


----------



## TimeWillTell

LOL! Denial of randomness from an INTJ  What's the reason of randomness? Now I m curious


----------



## karethys

For a type that's supposed to be funny I'd expect a lot better...


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Makes everything personal. In fact, instead of criticizing the type, criticizes the person.


----------



## sinaasappel

WikiRevolution said:


> LOL! Denial of randomness from an INTJ  What's the reason of randomness? Now I m curious


Back from the grave ENTP???



kaidansama said:


> For a type that's supposed to be funny I'd expect a lot better...


You just joined to post in this thread didn't youwelcome to the cafe


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Lack of se, doesn't notice this is a criticizing thread, forgets to criticize my type.


----------



## sinaasappel

Earthious said:


> Lack of se, doesn't notice this is a criticizing thread, forgets to criticize my type.


Cause I'm sure se works for you too
But I see you were feeling left out so... Here are some cutesy things to bring out your inferior fe️🏼


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

kaidansama said:


> For a type that's supposed to be funny I'd expect a lot better...


Also, welcome to PerC!


----------



## sinaasappel

Earthious said:


> Also, welcome to PerC!


Oh the irony


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

GIA Diamonds said:


> Oh the irony
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Your lack of Se is of such intensity that it rubs off to other people making you a :ninja:, so much that your post was missed in such plain sight because it :ninja:'d my post.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

xNTPs measuring their lack of Se! :laughing:


----------



## AhmzLDN

ESFP, stop with your poetry and tell me what you are saying please


----------



## TimeWillTell

ESTJ, can't read between the lines, now can you?


----------



## piano

@WikiRevolution is alive?!


----------



## TimeWillTell

i cant play the piano said:


> @WikiRevolution is alive?!


No, I m dying...
Always assuming the worst INFP


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

WikiRevolution said:


> No, I m dying...
> Always assuming the worst INFP


Welcome back, Wiki!  
ENTP, its always nice to see you randomly resurface after one of your predictably random binging absences.


----------



## TimeWillTell

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Welcome back, Wiki!
> ENTP, its always nice to see you randomly resurface after one of your predictably random binging absences.


A simple & heartfelt thank you Mrs. Fluffy... Cuz ESFPs tend to celebrate too much with alcohol. :kitteh:


----------



## Destroyer of Expectations

Says the Entp.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Destroyer of Expectations said:


> Says the Entp.


an INTP knows all about alcohol, its history, production methods, chemical make up, but has only tried it once and hated it, cause it messed with his Ti.


----------



## Braverose

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> an INTP knows all about alcohol, its history, production methods, chemical make up, but has only tried it once and hated it, cause it messed with his Ti.


You actually are hilarious, ESFP, I'll give you that, but do you have to be so loud all the time?


----------



## Destroyer of Expectations

On the other hand, there is the Infp, averaging about 3.7 words per day.


----------



## Elistra

Destroyer of Expectations said:


> On the other hand, there is the Infp, averaging about 3.7 words per day.


Or the INTP, averaging about 3.7 showers per month.


----------



## JacksonHeights

Oh look, an ENTJ saying something mean and sarcastic, I'm _soooooo_ surprised


----------



## Parrot

Awful, just absolutely awful. Go read _To Kill a Mocking Bird _and tell me bout your feelings


----------



## Ray Maverick

one subject of conversation at a time please


----------



## The Lawyer

Why u no multitask, INTJ?


----------



## TimeWillTell

1 party at a time ESFP.


----------



## The Lawyer

WikiRevolution said:


> 1 party at a time ESFP.


If you and I are in the same space, then it's two parties at a time, ENTP - I'm one and you're the other.


----------



## Slagasauras

*wonders why at least 99% of my love interests are ENTP*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westey

Is three parties too much for you?


----------



## Slagasauras

Elistra said:


> Or the INTP, averaging about 3.7 showers per month.


Very true 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWillTell

Slagasauras said:


> *wonders why at least 99% of my love interests are ENTP*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jack Sparrow & Iron Man aren't on the market 'INTP' 



The Lawyer said:


> If you and I are in the same space, then it's two parties at a time, ENTP - I'm one and you're the other.


ESFP become lawyers cuz they heard there were many parties.


----------



## Slagasauras

WikiRevolution said:


> Jack Sparrow & Iron Man aren't on the market 'INTP'
> 
> 
> 
> ESFP become lawyers cuz they heard there were many parties.


Ooo. Oooh. OooOooOoOOH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

Westey said:


> Is three parties too much for you?


Every room in my apartment is one party, ENTP

You should know that since you never miss a party when you should be working instead.



Slagasauras said:


> Very true


No criticism? Aren't you the thinking type, INTP? Think of something to criticize, yo


----------



## Slagasauras

The Lawyer said:


> Every room in my apartment is one party, ENTP
> 
> You should know that since you never miss a party when you should be working instead.
> 
> 
> 
> No criticism? Aren't you the thinking type, INTP? Think of something to criticize, yo


Take a shower commie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

Slagasauras said:


> Take a shower commie


Whatcha talking about mate? I take showers - I'm ESFP, not INTP


----------



## TimeWillTell

The Lawyer said:


> Whatcha talking about mate? I take showers - I'm ESFP, not INTP


True dat! But I doubt INTP would know that ESFPs are notoriously the most inclined to take collective showers, since it's the kind of knowledge you won't find on wikipedia.


----------



## The Lawyer

WikiRevolution said:


> True dat! But I doubt INTP would know that ESFPs are notoriously the most inclined to take collective showers, since it's the kind of knowledge you won't find on wikipedia.


That's why we have ENTPs - to inform us about _important_ facts that you can't find on wikipedia.


----------



## Bunny

An ESFP now eh?

Well, I guess you're going to have to quit your career as a lawyer now and commit your life to booze, parties and sex.
Which you may in turn actually need a lawyer for.


----------



## The Lawyer

Wytch said:


> An ESFP now eh?
> 
> Well, I guess you're going to have to quit your career as a lawyer now and commit your life to booze, parties and sex.
> Which you may in turn actually need a lawyer for.


I saw that you're ISTP again, and I was so happy that I had to become ESFP and celebrate. :')


----------



## Slagasauras

This place is making fifty percent gayer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunny

The Lawyer said:


> I saw that you're ISTP again, and I was so happy that I had to become ESFP and celebrate. :')


That's an ESFP for you, always an excuse to party :tongue: but thank you I'm flattered.

Yes, I am indeed back to ISTP it's really the only type that fits me best.
You may dream of riding in my Impala with me while listening to Metallica.


-


INTP stop talking to yourself and get with the real world.


----------



## The Lawyer

Wytch said:


> That's an ESFP for you, always an excuse to party :tongue: but thank you I'm flattered.
> 
> Yes, I am indeed back to ISTP it's really the only type that fits me best.
> You may dream of riding in my Impala with me while listening to Metallica.


In my heart I always knew that you were ISTP, Dean Winchester. :happy:

<3


----------



## Bunny

The Lawyer said:


> In my heart I always knew that you were ISTP, Dean Winchester. :happy:
> 
> <3


----------



## Slagasauras

Dear Se users are you willing to give me Se in trade of Ne? Need to work out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

Wytch said:


>


Why are you always so hawt, ISTP....it's too much for me, I'm fainting :happy:


* *














Slagasauras said:


> Dear Se users are you willing to give me Se in trade of Ne? Need to work out


Um, how should I put this....


* *




Hell no. I need my swag.


----------



## Bunny

Slagasauras said:


> Dear Se users are you willing to give me Se in trade of Ne? Need to work out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think I could handle having Ne Aux. & Ni Tert.



The Lawyer said:


> Why are you always so hawt, ISTP....it's too much for me, I'm fainting :happy:
> 
> 
> * *


We can't really help it  it's all that STP man it's such a burden.









Compliments will get you everywhere with an ISTP.


----------



## The Lawyer

Wytch said:


> Compliments will get you everywhere with an ISTP.


Oh, I didn't know that! Thank you for this piece of information, I will use it responsibly.

Psst 

* *




Compliments will get you everywhere with an ESFP too - plus you'll get a cookie. :wink:


----------



## Bunny

The Lawyer said:


> Oh, I didn't know that! Thank you for this piece of information, I will use it responsibly.
> 
> Psst
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compliments will get you everywhere with an ESFP too - plus you'll get a cookie. :wink:


I didn't know that ESFPs could be responsible o.0

As an Se Dom I'm guessing your ego is even bigger than mine but I get in a lot less trouble than you do for it.

* *




Can I get pie instead of a cookie?


----------



## TheProYodler

TTBird1998 said:


> ISTP, hm, what would happen if someone irritated you? Or you got really angry?


Oh don't do that. It's like telling that computer from the game portal, "this statement is false." Logic + emotion = mental self destruction see example below:

"YOUR OPINION IS WRONG BECAUSE YOU'RE AN IDIOT, BUT WHAT I JUST SAID IS ILLOGICAL SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME I'M MELTING."


----------



## sinaasappel

Since when do intps panic


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> Since when do intps panic


Since _Dark Souls_ was a thing.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

I bet infj 4s know all about the darkness of the soul and the beauty of misery.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> I bet infj 4s know all about the darkness of the soul and the beauty of misery.


i bet ENTP 7s only bet, _after_ they've conducted the experiments firsthand :tongue:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

GIA Diamonds said:


> Since when do intps panic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


replace "science person" with INTP


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i bet ENTP 7s only bet, _after_ they've conducted the experiments firsthand :tongue:


Whereas ESFPs only experiment in college.


* *


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BlackFandango said:


> Whereas ESFPs only experiment in college.
> 
> 
> * *


To be fair, this ESFP's college experiment has lasted a good few years now!


----------



## Apple Pine

Do I even need to say that?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

INTJ 3, makes whispers look more convincing than proof, in a perfectly level-headed, "rational" way. :laughing:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i bet ENTP 7s only bet, _after_ they've conducted the experiments firsthand :tongue:


I bet ESFPs only bet when tequila is the prize.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> I bet ESFPs only bet when tequila is the prize.


cool avatar! 

unlike ENTPs, ESFPs don't discriminate against the commonplace, pedestrian drinks such as beer


----------



## The Lawyer

ESFP! What is this! You have gone to the unknown!! Not even an unknown personality, but just unknown!

Does this mean that you have been abducted by aliens?


* *














P.S. I think your avatar is missing too.


----------



## sinaasappel

The Lawyer said:


> ESFP! What is this! You have gone to the unknown!! Not even an unknown personality, but just unknown!
> 
> Does this mean that you have been abducted by aliens?
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I think your avatar is missing too.


Weren't you just an enfp 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

GIA Diamonds said:


> Weren't you just an enfp


Yes I was; now I'm an ESFP. That is a good observation ENTP. 

Which one do you like better on me?

P.S. I concluded that I'm a bit too crude to be an NF.


----------



## sinaasappel

Idfc


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

GIA Diamonds said:


> Idfc


What kind of an ENTP are you? ENTPs always have an opinion about everything, even if it's just for the sake of an argument.


----------



## lecomte

ENTP are inconscient paternalist little dick. They have too much respect for the rule they invent! As I think they are not conscient their reality IS not share by all.

Then can seem pretty timid. They're not, they stab you when it is "necessary". And value too much the power, the man that lead. (or maybe the woman that lead? mommy issue? which has hurt them in their childhood) They think that their irony is superior to the jugement of others! And feels pretty comfortable with not being really understood because they are afraid to be known as a feeler! And actually they depend really of the attention of others. Attention seeking person yeah!


----------



## sinaasappel

The Lawyer said:


> What kind of an ENTP are you? ENTPs always have an opinion about everything, even if it's just for the sake of an argument.


I know, don't make me question myself...


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

lecomte said:


> ENTP are inconscient paternalist little dick. They have too much respect for the rule they invent! As I think they are not conscient their reality IS not share by all.
> 
> Then can seem pretty timid. They're not, they stab you when it is "necessary". And value too much the power, the man that lead. (or maybe the woman that lead? mommy issue? which has hurt them in their childhood) They think that their irony is superior to the jugement of others! And feels pretty comfortable with not being really understood because they are afraid to be known as a feeler! And actually they depend really of the attention of others. Attention seeking person yeah!





GIA Diamonds said:


> I know, don't make me question myself...


Well what do we have here. An typically timid INFP is throwing its weight around here gangsta style, while an ENTP is being strangely silent and peaceful.

Um....Maybe the two of you should switch types with each other, yo? This deviation from the norm is too much for me to comprehend.


----------



## lecomte

That's the problem of ESFP. Any deviation of the "norm" is very too much hard for them to understand. Because the norm they believe, the social norm, and stereotype, they don't know how much the society fucked them. So they prefer having stereotypical because the society established. As they afraid of their identity, they hide it beyond the "pack", because they are afraid of being different... But guess what you are eternally different, and your action has eternal consequences for anyone around you.


----------



## TimeWillTell

INFP, words of wisdom wrapped in gibberish. Sigh


----------



## lecomte

To please (serve?) you, dear xNTJ(?)


----------



## TimeWillTell

lecomte said:


> To please (serve?) you, dear xNTJ(?)


ROFL, INFPs, worst minions ever! But thanks for the offer 

I could be xNTJ, but damn, that would mean I m so dysfunctional atm


----------



## lecomte

It's easy to insult without knowing your type. Could guess with a photo and a signature. 

Aah and Soren Kierkegaard is INFP 

I would say you're ENTP?


----------



## TimeWillTell

lecomte said:


> It's easy to insult without knowing your type. Could guess with a photo and a signature.
> 
> Aah and Soren Kierkegaard is INFP
> 
> I would say your ENTP?


Curious how you guessed :tongue: But, yes that's what the bloody tests say... My bad, I shouldn't be in this thread without my type. Thanks for the reminder.

Critique : INFP the type who considers everything as a personal attack / provocation and therefore masters passive-aggression. <3


----------



## lecomte

WikiRevolution said:


> Curious how you guessed :tongue: But, yes that's what the bloody tests say... My bad, I shouldn't be in this thread without my type. Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Critique : INFP the type who considers everything as a personal attack / provocation and therefore masters passive-aggression. <3


I know some pattern about your type... I compare with people I know. And I have a great memory of characters .
Actually your avatar seems to have a very sensitive side. Take thing serious or ironically? Big existential question? (a very ENTP thing)
Your signature is about relationship between human but in a theorized and immanent way (ideal). (ENTPs detect goodly patterns BETWEEN people ;D)
You cannot be S, as you like Kierkegaard. And he is not at all, the concrete guy.
And you are very popular here (E)
Plus, your ISFJ shadow is very apparent, don't know why...
Prone to clash an INFP (or ENTP or INTJ). On the fact that they don't have enough concrete word (that's T)
This thread is full of ENTP.
I clashed ENTPs the precedent post (so you may have had a revenge)
ENTJ are brutal IRL but pretty bad with word... and irony.
And, a lot of inconscient thing. 

It's because all my thought is ego-centered. xD
All our (INFP) mind is about us vs other. Sometimes we dominate other, the other time other dominate us. 
Our perception of time is us vs the Time pasted. (that's whar Kierke call determinism)
Our perception of futur is us vs the futur time. (that's the Kierkegaard possibility) 
That's why I say we are very... simple to understand I think.

I try to make passive-agression an art I hope, that's cynism . Better than the ENTP irony active-agression!

Critique: So... Detached-from-all ENTPs! taste the power of ego-centric INFPs xD


----------



## TimeWillTell

lecomte said:


> I know some pattern about your type... I compare with people I know. And I have a great memory of characters .
> Actually your avatar seems to have a very sensitive side. Take thing serious or ironically? Big existential question? (a very ENTP thing)
> Your signature is about relationship between human but in a theorized and immanent way (ideal). (ENTPs detect goodly patterns BETWEEN people ;D)
> You cannot be S, as you like Kierkegaard. And he is not at all, the concrete guy.
> And you are very popular here (E)
> Plus, your ISFJ shadow is very apparent, don't know why...
> Prone to clash an INFP (or ENTP or INTJ). On the fact that they don't have enough concrete word (that's T)
> This thread is full of ENTP.
> I clashed ENTPs the precedent post (so you may have had a revenge)
> ENTJ are brutal IRL but pretty bad with word... and irony.
> And, a lot of inconscient thing.
> 
> It's because all my thought is ego-centered. xD
> All our (INFP) mind is about us vs other. Sometimes we dominate other, the other time other dominate us.
> Our perception of time is us vs the Time pasted. (that's whar Kierke call determinism)
> Our perception of futur is us vs the futur time. (that's the Kierkegaard possibility)
> That's why I say we are very... simple to understand I think.
> 
> I try to make passive-agression an art I hope, that's cynism . Better than the ENTP irony active-agression!
> 
> Critique: So... Detached-from-all ENTPs! taste the power of ego-centric INFPs xD


That's a beautiful answer, I confess I enjoyed it thoroughly. Some points are more or less accurate (see critique) and I d oblige discussing them if you want to, but maybe in the chat or via PM but not here.

Critique : good job at projecting your emotions INFP.


----------



## The Lawyer

lecomte said:


> I know some pattern about your type... I compare with people I know. And I have a great memory of characters .
> Actually your avatar seems to have a very sensitive side. Take thing serious or ironically? Big existential question? (a very ENTP thing)
> Your signature is about relationship between human but in a theorized and immanent way (ideal). (ENTPs detect goodly patterns BETWEEN people ;D)
> You cannot be S, as you like Kierkegaard. And he is not at all, the concrete guy.
> And you are very popular here (E)
> Plus, your ISFJ shadow is very apparent, don't know why...
> Prone to clash an INFP (or ENTP or INTJ). On the fact that they don't have enough concrete word (that's T)
> This thread is full of ENTP.
> I clashed ENTPs the precedent post (so you may have had a revenge)
> ENTJ are brutal IRL but pretty bad with word... and irony.
> And, a lot of inconscient thing.
> 
> It's because all my thought is ego-centered. xD
> All our (INFP) mind is about us vs other. Sometimes we dominate other, the other time other dominate us.
> Our perception of time is us vs the Time pasted. (that's whar Kierke call determinism)
> Our perception of futur is us vs the futur time. (that's the Kierkegaard possibility)
> That's why I say we are very... simple to understand I think.


What is this? Who cares? Why do you even think about this? Get a life. Get a life, INFP.



WikiRevolution said:


> That's a beautiful answer, I confess I enjoyed it thoroughly. Some points are more or less accurate (see critique) and I d oblige discussing them if you want to, but maybe in the chat or via PM but not here.
> 
> Critique : good job at projecting your emotions INFP.


An ENTP has gone into the unknown....The ENTP always has to do something new. But being an unknown personality is getting kind of old around here, shouldn't you be starting some new trends instead ENTP?


----------



## TimeWillTell

The Lawyer said:


> What is this? Who cares? Why do you even think about this? Get a life. Get a life, INFP.


That's why it's advised to think twice before inviting ESFPs :






They trash quiet parties


----------



## sinaasappel

Because the ENTP knows what a quiet party is like


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Sava Saevus

I wish ENTPs knew what a quiet party was like. Too much socializing and small talk.


----------



## xGraveyardWriterx

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> I wish ENTPs knew what a quiet party was like. Too much socializing and small talk.


INTPs are more like robots than humans.. Couldn't you try being compassionate for once?


----------



## BlackFandango

INFJs seem nice at first, but the way their minds work it's like they're constantly stoned (even when they're not)!


----------



## sinaasappel

Dammit I'm trying to watch five nights at Freddy's gameplay people 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## xGraveyardWriterx

BlackFandango said:


> INFJs seem nice at first, but the way their minds work it's like they're constantly stoned (even when they're not)!


A self deprecating INFJ? Wow, really original.


----------



## nichya

xGraveyardWriterx said:


> A self deprecating INFJ? Wow, really original.


Original and INFJs don't go well in a sentence together, even if it is meant to be sarcastic.


----------



## easter

You sure love to talk about originality hm? Sometimes, putting a toilette in an empty room is NOT art.


----------



## nichya

easter said:


> You sure love to talk about originality hm? Sometimes, putting a toilette in an empty room is NOT art.


Dear INFP, it took a day finally someone dared criticize me and is this all creativity you got? Is your Ne not working anymore?


----------



## Worriedfunction

I fucked this up last time and upset people so lets try the casual softy softy thing it was meant to be.

INFP?....you..... are ......not .....special....


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

WikiRevolution said:


> Although you can be incredibly superficial ESFP, you make me laugh! :laughing:


ENFJs....you guys need to stop getting so butthurt and then asking the world to look at your scars and commiserate with you. Grow up and grow a pair. Learn to love yourselves


----------



## TimeWillTell

November said:


> ENFJs....you guys need to stop getting so butthurt and then asking the world to look at your scars and commiserate with you. Grow up and grow a pair. Learn to love yourselves


If I grew a pair I wouldn't love myself more, such a display of ISTP problem-solving :tongue: I need to deeply connect, I can't help.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

WikiRevolution said:


> If I grew a pair I wouldn't love myself more, such a display of ISTP problem-solving :tongue: I need to deeply connect, I can't help.


you can't really say that until you've grown a pair. As for connecting....get a pet.


----------



## TimeWillTell

November said:


> you can't really say that until you've grown a pair. As for connecting....get a pet.


We, NFs don't 'connect' with pets the way you STs seem to. We have some principles!


----------



## leftover crack

uh you are uhh... a great person?


----------



## TimeWillTell

INxx stop being so lazy and finish your work


----------



## leftover crack

WikiRevolution said:


> INxx stop being so lazy and finish your work


no! 

* *




I left it that way as I am guaranteed to be INxx. For now you can assume I'm an infj real snowflake


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

ENFJs....were born with more glitter?


----------



## TimeWillTell

Typeless said:


> no!
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left it that way as I am guaranteed to be INxx. For now you can assume I'm an infj real snowflake


And.... Target missed again.... Ni doms 



November said:


> ENFJs....were born with more glitter?


Yeah, unlike I's who were born with more filters.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

WikiRevolution said:


> We, NFs don't 'connect' with pets the way you STs seem to. We have some principles!


I thought somebody said that NF = crazy cat ladies.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

WikiRevolution said:


> And.... Target missed again.... Ni doms
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, unlike I's who were born with more filters.


Instagram filters?


----------



## Bunny

It does seem like something an NF would do.


Although these are pretty cute.


----------



## TimeWillTell

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I thought somebody said that NF = crazy cat ladies.


Oh, if Somebody said so, it must be true 

I m curious to know how NF ladies connect with pets now :laughing: But I am Knight and I only ride them when I battle!


----------



## TimeWillTell

Wytch said:


> It does seem like something an NF would do.
> 
> 
> Although these are pretty cute.


I completely dig it!

We need a round for the others:









And for ISTPs:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

WikiRevolution said:


> Oh, if Somebody said so, it must be true
> 
> I m curious to know how NF ladies connect with pets now :laughing: But I am Knight and I only ride them when I battle!


At least you were noble & caring when your type was INFP, but now as an ENFJ you're fair game to be cut to ribbons on this thread.
ENFJs should be forced to shave their head & wear a permanent dunce cone with flashing lights to warn others of their idiocracy.


----------



## Bunny

WikiRevolution said:


> I completely dig it!
> 
> We need a round for the others:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for ISTPs:


That elephant one is scary XD

That must be uncomfortable for a guy.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

WikiRevolution said:


> Oh, if Somebody said so, it must be true
> 
> I'm curious to know how NF ladies connect with pets now :laughing: But I am Knight and I only ride them when I battle!


ENFJ are knights of the knobbed tube & in battle they ride cotton ponies.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

stargazing grasshopper said:


> ENFJ are knights of the knobbed tube & in battle they ride cotton ponies.


In some countries, they roast or fry grasshoppers. They sometimes even dip them in chocolate and crunch on them


----------



## TimeWillTell

ISTP, you can't catch me cuz I m a Chameleon!


----------



## Bunny

I wonder how Chameleons taste roasted then dipped in chocolate.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Wytch said:


> I wonder how Chameleons taste roasted then dipped in chocolate.


It tastes like jail, if I call my INFJ friends! :shocked:


----------



## Bunny

WikiRevolution said:


> It tastes like jail, if I call my INFJ friends! :shocked:


Nah, I'd get out of there ISTPs are the ninjas of MBTI.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Wytch said:


> Nah, I'd get out of there ISTPs are the ninjas of MBTI.


Yeah, but you'd lose your teeth in the process, because Chameleons have a thick skin and jail


----------



## Bunny

WikiRevolution said:


> Yeah, but you'd lose your teeth in the process, because Chameleons have a thick skin and jail


Not if you're roasted and dipped in chocolate silly :tongue:

As for jail, I would imagine I'd be okay in jail I mean that's where most xSTPs end up any way.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Wytch said:


> Not if you're roasted and dipped in chocolate silly :tongue:
> 
> As for jail, I would imagine I'd be okay in jail I mean that's where most xSTPs end up any way.


I izn't silly! :angry: I have a lot of good friends! Even some xSTPs, cuz they really need it


----------



## Blue Soul

Wytch said:


> Not if you're roasted and dipped in chocolate silly :tongue:
> 
> As for jail, I would imagine I'd be okay in jail I mean that's where most xSTPs end up any way.


Perhaps _most in jail_ are STPs, but I'm pretty sure most STPs are free to roam the world.


----------



## Bunny

WikiRevolution said:


> I izn't silly! :angry:


:kitteh:



> I have a lot of good friends! Even some xSTPs, cuz they really need it


I have no doubt ENFJs have a lot of friends but why would the xSTPs "really need it"? Lol.




Blue Soul said:


> Perhaps _most in jail_ are STPs, but I'm pretty sure most STPs are free to roam the world.


If you wish to get that technical, then you are probably right ISTJ


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Wytch said:


> That elephant one is scary XD
> 
> That must be uncomfortable for a guy.


Yeah I'd agree that's gonna be very uncomfortable & likely to lead to manspreading while sitting in public. 
Betcha the shorts were designed by a shortsighted ISTP woman.
Those shorts need to include a sack for comfortably containing the wearer's balls, otherwise they're kinda squashed while in the sitting position. 
Suppose the wearing is flirting with an attractive gal & experiences an erection. Unless the material has elastic properties there's likely inadequate space for unobstructed growth & that's likely to cause additional discomfort.

So I'd suggest that those shorts are okay for halloween, but otherwise it's back to the drawing board for the designer of those shorts.


----------



## TimeWillTell

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Yeah I'd agree that's gonna be very uncomfortable & likely to lead to manspreading while sitting in public.
> Betcha the shorts were designed by a shortsighted ISTP woman.
> Those shorts need to include a sack for comfortably containing the wearer's balls, otherwise they're kinda squashed while in the sitting position.
> Suppose the wearing is flirting with an attractive gal & experiences an erection. Unless the material has elastic properties there's likely inadequate space for unobstructed growth & that's likely to cause additional discomfort.
> 
> So I'd suggest that those shorts are okay for halloween, but otherwise it's back to the drawing board for the designer of those shorts.


And the cuteness factor in all of this?!  Seriously, Te-doms sometimes try to account for EVERYTHING!


----------



## Bunny

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Yeah I'd agree that's gonna be very uncomfortable & likely to lead to manspreading while sitting in public.
> Betcha the shorts were designed by a shortsighted ISTP woman.
> Those shorts need to include a sack for comfortably containing the wearer's balls, otherwise they're kinda squashed while in the sitting position.
> Suppose the wearing is flirting with an attractive gal & experiences an erection. Unless the material has elastic properties there's likely inadequate space for unobstructed growth & that's likely to cause additional discomfort.
> 
> So I'd suggest that those shorts are okay for halloween, but otherwise it's back to the drawing board for the designer of those shorts.


You really thought about this didn't you? :tongue: typical ESTJ, they have to bring the practical to everything.

I would think that those shorts are definitely _not_ for everyday use and just for fun in the bedroom.

So, they are probably not on the guy for a long amount of time.

Unless maybe it was laundry day and he had nothing else clean XD


----------



## Blue Soul

Wytch said:


> If you wish to get that technical, then you are probably right ISTJ


If only I was one, perhaps I'd be better at life. Better at keeping my body in shape, better at doing what I'm supposed to.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Blue Soul said:


> If only I was one, perhaps I'd be better at life. Better at keeping my body in shape, better at doing what I'm supposed to.


HUG ATTACK! <3 :wink: :wink: Love <3333

See, some people think you're great the way you're.

Now can you help me in Algebra please?


----------



## sinaasappel

WikiRevolution said:


> HUG ATTACK! <3 :wink: :wink: Love <3333
> 
> See, some people think you're great the way you're.
> 
> Now can you help me in Algebra please?


Enfj???? what the hell???


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWillTell

Stalk much ENTP?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Wytch said:


> You really thought about this didn't you? :tongue: typical ESTJ, they have to bring the practical to everything.
> 
> I would think that those shorts are definitely _not_ for everyday use and just for fun in the bedroom.
> 
> So, they are probably not on the guy for a long amount of time.
> 
> Unless maybe it was laundry day and he had nothing else clean XD


Don't worry about the design flaws, ESTJ has time to oversee the redesign project & will likely resort to micromanaging the ISTPs & ENFJs as necessary. That means no horsing around with test models for either of you two LOL.


----------



## Bunny

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Don't worry about the design flaws, ESTJ has time to oversee the redesign project & will likely resort to micromanaging the ISTPs & ENFJs as necessary. That means no horsing around with test models for either of you two LOL.


Psh, like I'd let an ESTJ order me around.



* *




I only allow people to order me around when I like them a lot and it's fun for me :kitteh:.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Wytch said:


> Psh, like I'd let an ESTJ order me around.
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only allow people to order me around when I like them a lot and it's fun for me :kitteh:.


Ok @stargazing grasshopper, this screams to change the Elephant design with something ressembling snakes.
If you do, I could show you subtle micromanaging techniques. Deal?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ESTJ has confiscated Santa's whip & doesn't care what either ISTP or ENFP allows.
Snap out of your delusion ENFJ.


----------



## TimeWillTell

stargazing grasshopper said:


> ESTJ has confiscated Santa's whip & doesn't care what either ISTP or ENFP allows.
> Snap out of your delusion ENFJ.


U Kan't do dat! Santa spreads hap piness around the globe and needs his whip to carry his duty! We all have a little child in us, even you, I Kan see it! Plus I might say to our ENTJ CEO that you sabotaged the delivery service for your own power-seeking madness!

I still like you though, let's do snakes ok?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

WikiRevolution said:


> U Kan't do dat! Santa spreads hap piness around the globe and needs his whip to carry his duty! We all have a little child in us, even you, I Kan see it! Plus I might say to our ENTJ CEO that you sabotaged the delivery service for your own power-seeking madness!
> 
> I still like you though, let's do snakes ok?


Obama's type is ENFJ, he's killing off Christmas, God & everything Christians hold dear.
Therefore as a type ENFJ you're guilty by association & I's justified to micromanage you ISTPs & ENFJs.


----------



## Bunny




----------



## stargazing grasshopper

I highly doubt that those elves were card carrying members of the Northern Territories Elves Union, but I knew to expect that Miss ISTP was gonna cut corners wherever able. That's merely another painful example of why ISTPs require much supervision, lest Christmas end up being cancelled due to poor planning & scheduling oversight issues.

Also why do ISTPs become frustrated so easily?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

GIA Diamonds said:


> Enfj???? what the hell???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


How is your Ne/Ti doing today?
Here's a simple few minute test to see if you're awake or just cruising along on autopilot to humor us Sensor peasants.

http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temp...010-abstract-reasoning-test.html#post23646962


Edit: Oops nevermind (< punnage), I now see that you've already flunked that simple test with a score of 6/10. So much for Nt types being the mostest, bestest of all. LOL just kidding you ENTP.


----------



## Bunny

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I highly doubt that those elves were card carrying members of the Northern Territories Elves Union, but I knew to expect that Miss ISTP was gonna cut corners wherever able. That's merely another painful example of why ISTPs require much supervision, lest Christmas end up being cancelled due to poor planning & scheduling oversight issues.


Maybe not but I bet they're fun to work with :tongue:
Nah, it wouldn't be cancelled but it may be a few days late but hey it'll still be Christmas.



> Also why do ISTPs become frustrated so easily?


If it's due to sensing then I gather that you have the same problem.

I mostly just get frustrated when I can't do what I want to do.


----------



## sinaasappel

stargazing grasshopper said:


> How is your Ne/Ti doing today?
> Here's a simple few minute test to see if you're awake or just cruising along on autopilot to humor us Sensor peasants.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temp...010-abstract-reasoning-test.html#post23646962
> 
> 
> Edit: Oops nevermind (< punnage), I now see that you've already flunked that simple test with a score of 6/10. So much for Nt types being the mostest, bestest of all. LOL just kidding you ENTP.


i haven't been in the best mood lately if you can't tell :sad:
but that has nothing to do with my lack of logic :wink:

too bad estjs are always like this because of their 16 hour per day work shifts :kitteh:
where is @BlackFandango anyways


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

GIA Diamonds said:


> I haven't been in the best mood lately if you can't tell :sad:
> but that has nothing to do with my lack of logic :wink:


Sorry nope, apparently I'z much challenged regarding Ni & possess no clairvoyant nor other psychic abilities.



GIA Diamonds said:


> too bad estjs are always like this because of their 16 hour per day work shifts :kitteh:
> where is @_BlackFandango_ anyways


ESTJs relax after telling slackers how to proceed & to get back to work. Kinda causes a guy to wonder whether intuitives believe that ESTJs dream of a-holes & elbows?
Agh have a laugh, I was merely giving you a mild ribbing because it's common knowledge that ENTPs can take a lickin & keep on tickin. 
So there's no need to sic Fandango upon me right? LOLOL


----------



## sinaasappel

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Agh have a laugh, I was merely giving you a mild ribbing. So there's no need to sic Fandango upon me right? LOLOL


dont worry,i wasnt... i was just curious because hes usually around here (or was i??)

i get on this thread because you guys make my day everytime so your not offending me :laughing:


now for the criticism: your getting kinda soft estj has someone got in your feelings


----------



## Bunny

GIA Diamonds said:


> dont worry,i wasnt... i was just curious because hes usually around here (or was i??)
> 
> i get on this thread because you guys make my day everytime so your not offending me :laughing:
> 
> 
> now for the criticism: your getting kinda soft estj has someone got in your feelings


He's been trying to let his Inferior loose more often in a controlled manner.
I don't think it's working as well as he hoped it would.


----------



## sinaasappel

Wytch said:


> He's been trying to let his Inferior loose more often in a controlled manner.
> I don't think it's working as well as he hoped it would.


im not sure how that would be in any way pleasant...

edit:ive just realized ow really unsupportive that sounds but i didnt mean it that way


----------



## Bunny

GIA Diamonds said:


> im not sure how that would be in any way pleasant...
> 
> edit:ive just realized ow really unsupportive that sounds but i didnt mean it that way


It's okay he knows you're an ENTP, all those distractions in your mind.


----------



## sinaasappel

Wytch said:


> It's okay he knows you're an ENTP, all those distractions in your mind.


i should honestly take a break from life before i rub someone the wrong way though


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

GIA Diamonds said:


> dont worry,i wasnt... i was just curious because hes usually around here (or was i??)
> 
> i get on this thread because you guys make my day everytime so your not offending me :laughing:
> 
> 
> now for the criticism: your getting kinda soft estj has someone got in your feelings


Well maybe so, but within several weeks I'm gonna be away for many months & then I may not remember this place afterward.
So you guys/gals can potentially enjoy a permanent vacation from me. Consider that a Christmas gift from me to you & everybody else round here.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> He's been trying to let his Inferior loose more often in a controlled manner.
> I don't think it's working as well as he hoped it would.


:love_heart: you too, Wytch.

At least @GIA Diamonds missed me.


----------



## Bunny

GIA Diamonds said:


> i should honestly take a break from life before i rub someone the wrong way though


I thought ENTPs liked doing that? :tongue:




stargazing grasshopper said:


> Well maybe so, but within several weeks I'm gonna be away for many months & then I may not remember this place afterward.
> So you guys/gals can potentially enjoy a permanent vacation from me. Consider that a Christmas gift from me to you & everybody else round here.


You'll remember you're an ESTJ.
I will miss all your thanks.




BlackFandango said:


> :love_heart: you too, Wytch.
> 
> At least @GIA Diamonds missed me.


I haven't even posted here in a while, I had no idea you were even gone :tongue:


----------



## sinaasappel

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Well maybe so, but within several weeks I'm gonna be away for many months & then I may not remember this place afterward.
> So you guys/gals can potentially enjoy a permanent vacation from me. Consider that a Christmas gift from me to you & everybody else round here.


whyyyyyy:crying:


----------



## BlackFandango

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Well maybe so, but within several weeks I'm gonna be away for many months & then I may not remember this place afterward.
> So you guys/gals can potentially enjoy a permanent vacation from me. Consider that a Christmas gift from me to you & everybody else round here.


Godspeed, weary stargazer.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

GIA Diamonds said:


> whyyyyyy:crying:


Gawd ENTPs is awfully nosy LOL.


----------



## Bunny

@stargazing grasshopper, from your favourite type.


----------



## sinaasappel

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Gawd ENTPs is awfully nosy LOL.


im sorry:crazy:

but it doesnt imply that you ave to leave perC you buttface

i mean now your going to be working so much that we ant even communicate with you


----------



## mangodelic psycho

@stargazing grasshopper pls 
don't leave me here with these psychos. pls.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@_stargazing grasshopper_ if you _may_ not remember this place anymore, then we "_may"_ consider this a gift from you?  
That's one wishy-washy, unreliable Santa!  ...and let's be honest, "forgetting" this place would require lobotomy.

Happy holidays, and come back when you have time!


----------



## Freelancepoliceman

Disconnected, unplanning, prone to forgetfulness.


----------



## TimeWillTell

:laughing: 

It took 3 posts for an INFP to find this thread  Probably they're secretely aware that they have to educate their critique. Good job!


----------



## Roman Empire

ENTP

Being an ENTP in life, is like being a lamborghini on a highway, the only thing is that it lack it's motor, and it is waiting for help to get pulled out blocking all the other people behind it.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

apa said:


> ENTP
> 
> Being an ENTP in life, is like being a lamborghini on a highway, the only thing is that it lack it's motor, and it is waiting for help to get pulled out blocking all the other people behind it.


Being an ENTP in life is like being a hamster, running non-stop in his wheel, while trying to reinvent it. :laughing:


----------



## Roman Empire

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Being an ENTP in life is like being a hamster, running non-stop in his wheel, while trying to reinvent it. :laughing:


ESFPs are sensitive to criticism but enters a thread about criticism of their type. Sadists.


----------



## leftover crack

Do you ever just pause and reflect on what you've done in the past few hours or so?


----------



## The Lawyer

INFJ special snowflake, do you ever pause reflecting and look to see what's going on around you?



I like your avatar.


----------



## Yasminec19

Come on, don't pretend ESFPs know the meaning of the words pause and reflect, let alone use it in a sentence that's properly structured. Go back to cheerleading, at least that'll help you learn how to spell.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

INTJs are the type most likely to secretly wish that they were instead a sensing type. 
INTJs are jealous of the ISTJs but refuse to adopt the strategy of "if you can't be em, then join em"


----------



## Destroyer of Expectations

Just like the Estj are jealous of the Entj.


----------



## BlackFandango

Destroyer of Expectations said:


> Just like the Estj are jealous of the Entj.


And the INTP of the ISTP.


----------



## Roman Empire

An INFJ missionary wanting to save and help the world. Yet so full of flaws and hatred. You ain't saving the world through procrastination through PerC.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

To an ENTP reality is nothing but a game, a virtual game, one of the many possibilities... no wonder distorting it is practically second nature.:laughing:


----------



## Roman Empire

ESFPs are literally homeless drunkards, with a home.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

apa said:


> ESFPs are literally homeless drunkards, with a home.


ENTPs literally don't know the meaning of the word "literally" it's just too literal for them... :laughing:


----------



## Roman Empire

ESFPs need to laugh at their own jokes, just like shitty shows like Friends with fake laughter in the background.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

apa said:


> ESFPs need to laugh at their own jokes, just like shitty shows like Friends with fake laughter in the background.


Just like the viewers of Friends, ENTPs need to be told what they are feeling. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Roman Empire

ESFPs lost focus before reading about what "Fe" meant.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

apa said:


> ESFPs lost focus before reading about what "Fe" meant.


ENTPs don't realize that Fe is mostly mirroring feelings, while the fake laughter in Friends targets exactly that. :laughing:


----------



## gengar_

Owfin said:


> You wouldn't know. I guess you were too distracted with insulting them that you forgot that Si is a shadow function for you.


Hey look, an istj took a break from accounting and grasped a theory for once :tongue:


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

An INTP who took a break from his mind and video games....have you showered and put on clothes yet? tsk tsk.


----------



## Roman Empire

INTP getting banned for the third time being a jerk, and creating his fifth account.


----------



## Kynx

^^ runs with scissors ^^


----------



## Retsu

Too busy crying to run with scissors


----------



## BlackFandango

Cries and runs at the same time.


----------



## The_Wanderer

You're the four-letter abbreviation of _Satan_​.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Unknown ISTP type cries, raises scissors in threatening manner & chases after others.










Dead Again.


----------



## nichya

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Unknown ISTP type cries, raises scissors in threatening manner & chases after others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead Again.


wouldn't know what to do with scissors if his ENTJ commander didn't tell


----------



## Destroyer of Expectations

Lol, an Infp talking about giving commands.


----------



## nichya

Destroyer of Expectations said:


> Lol, an Infp talking about giving commands.


I know that I take none. How does it work for you and your supposedly best match ENTJs?


----------



## Destroyer of Expectations

The Entj is considered the best match for the Infp, not the Intp. The fact that you did not know this demonstrates the oblivious nature of the Infp.


----------



## BlackFandango

Destroyer of Expectations said:


> The Entj is considered the best match for the Infp, not the Intp. The fact that you did not know this demonstrates the oblivious nature of the Infp.


You get our extroverted cousins. I hope you like the word "problematic."


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Destroyer of Expectations said:


> The Entj is considered the best match for the Infp, not the Intp. The fact that you did not know this demonstrates the oblivious nature of the Infp.


INFJ and INFP are the most common pairing with ENTJ but IxTP is the natural pair, according to MBTI.
It's dependant on the dominant function. Since ENTJ lead with Te, supposedly, Ti compliments it best.

Though, I've always seen having the same F/T axis as more important: It's how you value the world. Having aligning processes in that respect would probably allow for an easier relationship.


----------



## nichya

Occams Chainsaw said:


> INFJ and INFP are the most common pairing with ENTJ but IxTP is the natural pair, according to MBTI.
> It's dependant on the dominant function. Since ENTJ lead with Te, supposedly, Ti compliments it best.
> 
> Though, I've always seen having the same F/T axis as more important: It's how you value the world. Having aligning processes in that respect would probably allow for an easier relationship.


Oh aren't you an expert! If only you could sort yourself out.


----------



## sinaasappel

nichya said:


> Oh aren't you an expert! If only you could sort yourself out.


That's sassy for an infp


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Wanderer

Your mother is a hamster and your father smells of elderberries.


----------



## LarryL

Got an ENTJ in my friend circle that I definitely don't get along with very well. Got a brother ENTJ. Know a few others as well. Always challenging other people, refusing to back off during an argument, becoming overly aggressive after critizicing them and (one theme I found throughout multiple ENTJs) what pisses me off most is ENTJs being very condescending and closed-minded. If something doesn't fit their way, you get destroyed, toyed with or laughed at. God fucking ENTJs


----------



## nichya

LarryL said:


> Got an ENTJ in my friend circle that I definitely don't get along with very well. Got a brother ENTJ. Know a few others as well. Always challenging other people, refusing to back off during an argument, becoming overly aggressive after critizicing them and (one theme I found throughout multiple ENTJs) what pisses me off most is ENTJs being very condescending and closed-minded. If something doesn't fit their way, you get destroyed, toyed with or laughed at. God fucking ENTJs



Talks and talks and talks nonstop, thinks everyone is eager to listen to them while he could simply say "God fucking ENTJs"


----------



## BlackFandango

nichya said:


> Talks and talks and talks nonstop, thinks everyone is eager to listen to them while he could simply say "God fucking ENTJs"


Isn't interested in reading more than a sentence of something that's not fanfiction.


----------



## The Lawyer

GIA Diamonds said:


> I called a stripper


Good progress, ENTP. Make sure that the stripper is ESFP, other types can't do it right.

Now only to invite a bunch of random ESFPs to your party, and it will be an 100% success. You have my word.


----------



## Angina Jolie

The Lawyer said:


> INFPs get distracted after finishing their daily crying session performed sitting on the bathroom floor with their back leaned on the bathroom door, by hitting their head on the doorknob while getting up.


While I'll give you the head thing as very precise observation, the crying again? c'mon, I hope you can be more original than just seeing the obvious!


----------



## nichya

Shameless Nation said:


> While I'll give you the head thing as very precise observation, the crying again? c'mon, I hope you can be more original than just seeing the obvious!


Everyone thinks they are gentle, kind souls to later realize they totally own this thread ;D


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ESTJ, isn't it time to panic about a March deadline that's upon you?


Actually in February.




nichya said:


> Everyone thinks they are gentle, kind souls to later realize they totally own this thread ;D


Careful there INFP, you'd be horribly guilt ridden were you to step upon an ant or the freshly fallen snow.


----------



## Bunny

Hey look stargazer has been visited by an ESFP for Christmas :kitteh:

















Is that The Lawyer or perhaps Fluffy in disguise? Hmmm.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Wytch said:


> Hey look stargazer has been visited by an ESFP for Christmas :kitteh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that The Lawyer or perhaps Fluffy in disguise? Hmmm.


Nice LOL, Fluffy would be welcomed to visit me anytime. ESFPs has cookies. 










ISTP types are instigators, they're always causing trouble between other types & enjoy their handiwork.
They're the type most often mistyped as ENTJs or ENTPs.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Actually in February.


lol, i was hypothetically speaking, but thank you for clarifying.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> Hey look stargazer has been visited by an ESFP for Christmas :kitteh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that The Lawyer or perhaps Fluffy in disguise? Hmmm.



Oh I hope it's the @Lawyer getting ready for court!  That would be a sight to behold, and she'd definitely have the jury's attention :laughing:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Oh I hope it's the @_Law_yer getting ready for court!  That would be a sight to behold, and she'd definitely have the jury's attention :laughing:


ESFPs are as silly as crooked lawyers.


----------



## Destroyer of Expectations

I wonder how an Esfp would do in court.


----------



## Bunny

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Nice LOL, Fluffy would be welcomed to visit me anytime. ESFPs has cookies.


I thought that was the ESFJs? :tongue: either way cookies sound good.



> ISTP types are instigators, they're always causing trouble between other types & enjoy their handiwork.
> They're the type most often mistyped as ENTJs or ENTPs.


Who me?

* *

















That actually made me think of this clip. (Boo, the clip doesn't show on here -_-)






Do ESTJs celebrate the holidays by not bossing everyone around and telling them what they're doing wrong for the day?



FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Oh I hope it's the <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=64802" target="_blank">Law</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->yer getting ready for court!  That would be a sight to behold, and she'd definitely have the jury's attention :laughing:


I would want to be part of the jury on that case and I would bring popcorn.


----------



## TimeWillTell

INTP, it's rather obvious... ESFP would refuse the judgement if the lawyers & judges weren't naked under their dress.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Wytch said:


> Who me?
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do ESTJs celebrate the holidays by not bossing everyone around and telling them what they're doing wrong for the day?


No not you in particular, relax I'z merely generalizing your type for fun.

Nope! ESTJs still boss minions around while celebrating the holidays, it's actually kinda like foreplay for them.


----------



## Bunny

stargazing grasshopper said:


> No not you in particular, relax I'z merely generalizing your type for fun.
> 
> Nope! ESTJs still boss minions around while celebrating the holidays, it's actually kinda like foreplay for them.



Uhm, I realised that and I knew you were o.0 I was just contributing to the joke.


Oh really? Do you make them dress up in Christmas costumes and everything?


----------



## sinaasappel

Wytch said:


> Uhm, I realised that and I knew you were o.0 I was just contributing to the joke.
> 
> 
> Oh really? Do you make them dress up in Christmas costumes and everything?


I know where this conversation is going to go you naughty istp


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWillTell

GIA Diamonds said:


> I know where this conversation is going to go you naughty istp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Ahaha, wrong thread


* *





I agree, questions are just shit and depending on how much you value specific words like always/never/best... it can screw the results 

You're still machiavellic


----------



## sinaasappel

WikiRevolution said:


> I agree, questions are just shit and depending on how much you value specific words like always/never/best... it can screw the results
> 
> You're still machiavellic


I'm not even gonna criticize you for being on the wrong post


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunny

GIA Diamonds said:


> I know where this conversation is going to go you naughty istp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I didn't mean it like that, I swear. :whistles innocently:
Silly ENTP always thinking everyone thinks like you 


* *





I'm sure he wouldn't want a NF dressed up like this or anything.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Wytch said:


> I didn't mean it like that, I swear. :whistles innocently:
> Silly ENTP always thinking everyone thinks like you
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure he wouldn't want a NF dressed up like this or anything.


ISTP stop hijacking my amygdalae with all your naughty pics. <3


----------



## Bunny

WikiRevolution said:


> ISTP stop hijacking my amygdala with all your naughty pics. <3


Oh, like I would ever do that.
I'm the least naughty person on this thread, unlike the ENTPs. :shakes head:


* *





I'm just having a little fun.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

GIA Diamonds said:


> I know where this conversation is going to go you naughty istp


Holy ENTP calling the kettle black Batman. Everybody knows how you ENTP gals behave while you have a wingwoman or two to back you up, much worse behaved than ISTPs you are.


----------



## TimeWillTell

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Holy ENTP calling the kettle black Batman. Everybody knows how you ENTP gals behave while you have a wingwoman or two to back you up, much worse behaved that ISTPs you are.


ESTJ, on the exact day it is supposed to welcome the Immaculate Conception, you're still here talking about work...


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Wytch said:


> Uhm, I realised that and I knew you were o.0 I was just contributing to the joke.


Ata way to keep up with the thread, gotta luv that ISTP delayed scatterbrain reaction. just giving you a ribbin


----------



## Bunny

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Holy ENTP calling the kettle black Batman. Everybody knows how you ENTP gals behave while you have a wingwoman or two to back you up, much worse behaved than ISTPs you are.


"Hey nice dog, wanna fuck?" XD that was a good line.




stargazing grasshopper said:


> Ata way to keep up with the thread, gotta luv that ISTP delayed scatterbrain reaction. just giving you a ribbin


Ah, okay.
You got me?

:think ESTJ needs to work on his jokes:


----------



## TimeWillTell

Posting random comment to screw with ISTP's plan to measure how much time people take off this thread after being aroused 

Now I m gone


----------



## Bunny

WikiRevolution said:


> Posting random comment to screw with ISTP's plan to measure how much time people take off this thread after being aroused
> 
> Now I m gone


Foiled again :shakes fist:

I guess I am naughty after all :sighs: I guess I'll go now & trim my tree.

* *


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Wytch said:


> think ESTJ needs to work on his jokes:


LOL I'm merely venting a bit of self anger upon this thread, but ataway ISTP, always the team player.


----------



## Bunny

stargazing grasshopper said:


> LOL I'm merely venting a bit of self anger upon this thread, but ataway ISTP, always the team player.


K, I think you need to lay off the booze (or perhaps drink more of it).
Because I'm not really being affected by any of this.

Any way, I need to sign off here soon so...








:tongue:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Wytch said:


> K, I think you need to lay off the booze (or perhaps drink more of it).
> Because I'm not really being affected by any of this./QUOTE]
> 
> Typical of ISTP denial.


----------



## Bunny

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Typical of ISTP denial.


It'll be okay ESTJ at pat: now have a good day.
You can try getting me next time.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Destroyer of Expectations said:


> I wonder how an Esfp would do in court.


not so great 


* *


----------



## sinaasappel

@stargazing grasshopper @Wytch @The Lawyer @FluffyTheAnarchist @nichya @Neverontime (in case you didn't get my visitor message- the website crashed on me)
........……………………………………

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!

P.s your profile pages are difficult to find


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWillTell

^ Ofc this was done on behalf of all ENTPs :kitteh:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

GIA Diamonds said:


> @_stargazing grasshopper_ @_Wytch_ @_The Lawyer_ @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ @_nichya_ @_Neverontime_ (in case you didn't get my visitor message- the website crashed on me)
> ........……………………………………
> 
> Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> P.s your profile pages are difficult to find
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Aww, Merry Christmas to you too, sweetie!


----------



## nichya

WikiRevolution said:


> ^ Ofc this was done on behalf of all ENTPs :kitteh:


lazy.


----------



## nichya

@stargazing grasshopper merry xmas!


----------



## TimeWillTell

nichya said:


> lazy.


INFP could've said "thank you" but prefers to judge my intention 
But you're welcome dear


----------



## nichya

WikiRevolution said:


> INFP could've said "thank you" but prefers to judge my intention
> But you're welcome dear


d'awwww hugs* merry christmas to you too lazy ENTP


----------



## Mizmar

nichya said:


> @_stargazing grasshopper_ merry xmas!


Where did you find that tree? Or did you make it? It's very pretty!


----------



## Freelancepoliceman

Edit: @nichya , lazy and boring.


----------



## sinaasappel

The Lawyer said:


> @BlackFandango dreamed of pursuing a professional stripper career, but he ended up performing in a KPop boy band instead. True story.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INFJ, you should work hard to pursue your dreams instead of just fantasizing.... But I have to say, those are some good dance moves.


 @The Lawyer and k-pop videos
Makes me wonder.......


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

@GIA Diamonds

Stop saying "troll".


----------



## sinaasappel

Apple Pine said:


> @GIA Diamonds
> 
> Stop saying "troll".


Trolololololl

Mad, intj?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

GIA Diamonds said:


> Trolololololl
> 
> Mad, intj?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I have weapons.


* *




You could be a great target. lolol


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Apple Pine said:


> @_GIA Diamonds_
> 
> Stop saying "troll".


She can't. She has to say "troll" every 10 mins (sleeping hours don't count) otherwise she'll spontaneously combust.


----------



## sinaasappel

Apple Pine said:


> I have weapons.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could be a great target. lolol


I have enfps


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

GIA Diamonds said:


> @The Lawyer and k-pop videos
> Makes me wonder.......


It rightfully makes you wonder, ENTP

If you ever happen to be passing by my office and hear some KPop music playing, it's from the office next to mine


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

The Lawyer said:


> It rightfully makes you wonder, ENTP
> 
> If you ever happen to be passing by my office and hear some KPop music playing, it's from the office next to mine


*Cubicle.


----------



## sinaasappel

The Lawyer said:


> It rightfully makes you wonder, ENTP
> 
> If you ever happen to be passing by my office and hear some KPop music playing, it's from the office next to mine


A lot of my friends are into Kpop
So I might have missed it


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFandango

The Lawyer said:


> INFJ, you should work hard to pursue your dreams instead of just fantasizing...


But it's so hard to climb out from six feet under when you're only five-foot-ten. :sad::tongue:

Surprisingly good advice, though; typical Ni-inferior doesn't so much find insight, as trip and fall into face-first it like a pie.


----------



## The Lawyer

Occams Chainsaw said:


> *Cubicle.


You ain't never gonna see me in a cubicle, unknown personality....the bosses have too much room for supervising and micromanaging in such spaces

But, even if you did, a cubicle is still better than being in the unknown area (where you currently are) :tongue:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

The Lawyer said:


> You ain't never gonna see me in a cubicle, unknown personality....the bosses have too much room for supervising and micromanaging in such spaces
> 
> But, even if you did, a cubicle is still better than being in the unknown area (where you currently are) :tongue:


In rejecting the bull pen you accept the glass ceiling and there's no hiding from those above you looking down at you then. :wink:


----------



## The Lawyer

Occams Chainsaw said:


> In rejecting the bull pen you accept the glass ceiling and there's no hiding from those above you looking down at you then. :wink:


I'll take a ceiling (and every other object) over people at work any day


----------



## Apple Pine

GIA Diamonds said:


> I have enfps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Bring them on.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

The Lawyer said:


> I'll take a ceiling (and every other object) over people at work any day


Tried to leverage working remotely yet? There are a couple of lawyer friends I have that just left a magic circle firm together for roles where they could work from home most of the week. Sounds rather nice, actually.


----------



## sinaasappel

Occams Chainsaw said:


> In rejecting the bull pen you accept the glass ceiling and there's no hiding from those above you looking down at you then. :wink:


Thank you for increasing my paranoia 



The Lawyer said:


> I'll take a ceiling (and every other object) over people at work any day


Contrary to the 16 hour work shifts



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Tried to leverage working remotely yet? There are a couple of lawyer friends I have that just left a magic circle firm together for roles where they could work from home most of the week. Sounds rather nice, actually.


Nah.... I like to complain, but to tell the truth, I'm a people person... If I worked from home, all alone, how could I troll the coworkers and bosses? It just wouldn't be fun enough for an ESFP.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

The Lawyer said:


> Nah.... I like to complain, but to tell the truth, I'm a people person... If I worked at home, all alone, how could I troll the coworkers and bosses?


Send emails to everybody of their faces photoshopped in place of ex-presidents' heads.

I stole that from Luis in Suits.


----------



## The Lawyer

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Send emails to everybody of their faces photoshopped in place of ex-presidents' heads.
> 
> I stole that from Luis in Suits.


Not bad, but I can do much better than that.... I'm the performer type (before and) after all


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

psychedelicmango said:


> She can't. She has to say "troll" every 10 mins (sleeping hours don't count) otherwise she'll spontaneously combust.


You have good taste for an ENTP, your signature is the best around here.


----------



## BlackFandango

stargazing grasshopper said:


> You have good taste for an ENTP, your signature is the best around here.


ESTJ can't even give a [backhanded] compliment without disparaging everyone else.


----------



## Destroyer of Expectations

Cause an Isfp needs compliments from everyone around them to function.


----------



## sinaasappel

So how's living in your moms basement going?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

@GIA Diamonds

Can't you remove that "sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk"? lol

Not saying you should, just asking.


----------



## sinaasappel

Apple Pine said:


> @GIA Diamonds
> 
> Can't you remove that "sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk"? lol
> 
> Not saying you should, just asking.


I can but I'm too lazy to


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

High strung type 3 making everybody else work to please them, no matter how petty. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

Weren't you just a 3w4 a minute ago????


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Typical type 3 perspective: I'm perfect therefore all others of my type are perfect so I can't possibly criticise them.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

It's hot over here. Type 3s talking.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I wonder, is Marina what you feel like most of the time or just at your best? Do you normally feel more like Smoke and Mirrors?


----------



## sinaasappel

Feelings? what are those?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I wonder, is Marina what you feel like most of the time or just at your best? Do you normally feel more like Smoke and Mirrors?


*YAWN*

Occam you're so boring!

Maybe that's why you don't have a personality type, you need a personality first.


----------



## Apple Pine

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I wonder, is Marina what you feel like most of the time or just at your best? Do you normally feel more like Smoke and Mirrors?


I'll think about what feeling means, while sleeping. brb


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

GIA Jayne got there before you. Predicable.


----------



## sinaasappel

Occams Chainsaw said:


> GIA Jayne got there before you. Predicable.


What can I say




Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> What can I say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


You're an ENTP, what _won't_ you say?


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> You're an ENTP, what _won't_ you say?


I've been taught to hold my tongue :tongue:


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

Occams Chainsaw said:


> GIA Jayne got there before you. Predicable.


Finds a way to criticize me.

Predictable.

Just as what you will do when you see this. lol


----------



## Kynx

Intj criticizes everything except themselves


----------



## Apple Pine

Apple Pine, you useless creature, get to work.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Tried to leverage working remotely yet? There are a couple of lawyer friends I have that just left a magic circle firm together for roles where they could work from home most of the week. *Sounds rather nice, actually.*


Except after a while the line between work and home starts to get blurred, and you end up working even more hours, while looking increasingly more like a caveman.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Apple Pine said:


> Apple Pine, you useless creature, get to work.


an INTJ without work.


----------



## Apple Pine

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> an INTJ without work.


How sweet of you. lol


----------



## sinaasappel

@FluffyTheAnarchist
You have melted the intjs icy core


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

Oh @Neverontime @Apple Pine needs you~


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

GIA Diamonds said:


> Oh @Neverontime @Apple Pine needs you~
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


What makes you think so. lol


----------



## sinaasappel

Apple Pine said:


> What makes you think so. lol





Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

GIA Diamonds said:


> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I am concerned. Do you possibly see me through? Damn 3w4.


* *




Kidding. You didn't answer, because you don't have any reasons. :kitteh:


----------



## sinaasappel

Apple Pine said:


> I am concerned. Do you possibly see me through? Damn 3w4.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding. You didn't answer, because you don't have any reasons. :kitteh:


Dammit, I hate being read intj!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

GIA Diamonds said:


> Dammit, I hate being read intj!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Aww.


----------



## sinaasappel

Apple Pine said:


> Aww.


 Is that pity?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

GIA Diamonds said:


> Is that pity?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I don't know. It's related to feelings tho. 

Sent from my potato phone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

Apple Pine said:


> I don't know. It's related to feelings tho.
> 
> Sent from my potato phone using Tapatalk


Feelings?
I keep mine locked away in a box, or at least I attempt to...

Intjs on the other hand, don't have those, do they?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

GIA Diamonds said:


> Feelings?
> I keep mine locked away in a box, or at least I attempt to...
> 
> Intjs on the other hand, don't have those, do they?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Yea, I have never experienced, but seems like it exists in other people. lol

Me too. You know what's the difference between ENTP and INTJ tho? Mine are locked so well that no one will ever know how I feel. I don't express my feelings. xD 

Sent from my potato phone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

Apple Pine said:


> Yea, I have never experienced, but seems like it exists in other people. lol


If you really haven't you're lucky



Apple Pine said:


> Me too. You know what's the difference between ENTP and INTJ tho? Mine are locked so well that no one will ever know how I feel. I don't express my feelings. xD


My feelings seep through, I don't like them... And often resent those who make me feel. It's funny though because most of my friends have tested as fi-doms
They know how to pick at my nerves.



Apple Pine said:


> Sent from my potato phone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

GIA Diamonds said:


> If you really haven't you're lucky
> 
> 
> 
> My feelings seep through, I don't like them... And often resent those who make me feel. It's funny though because most of my friends have tested as fi-doms
> They know how to pick at my nerves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I wish.

Feelings makes us inefficient, moody, useless and lazy creatures. lol. The fact I am Sx dom probably doesn't help either. 3w4+ Sx + not a feeler. The worst combination ever. 

lol. Most of mine are feelers too. I get along with them better than thinkers. So you do, I guess. 

Sent from my potato phone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

Apple Pine said:


> I wish.
> 
> Feelings makes us inefficient, moody, useless and lazy creatures. lol. The fact I am Sx dom probably doesn't help either. 3w4+ Sx + not a feeler. The worst combination ever.
> 
> lol. Most of mine are feelers too. I get along with them better than thinkers. So you do, I guess.
> 
> Sent from my potato phone using Tapatalk


Same combination
I haven't met a thinker irl yet apparently...which is odd because they all seem way more logical than I am, I'm also the only extrovert... What the hell...


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

GIA Diamonds said:


> Same combination
> I haven't met a thinker irl yet apparently...which is odd because they all seem way more logical than I am, I'm also the only extrovert... What the hell...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Only one of my friends is a thinker. lol

What's funny tho. He may possibly be a feeler. :laughin:

I have an explanation. 3w4 Sx is like type 2, in a way. That's why you are attracted to introverts, I think. You perfectly know what I mean. lol. I think. I won't reveal your intentions here xD. 

Sent from my potato phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kynx

GIA Diamonds said:


> Oh @Neverontime @Apple Pine needs you~
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


 
I wish they'd learn to interpret their own feelings and sensations.

Ok intj. If it feels tingly and warm, then you're horny. If it feels empty and cold, then you're hungry. That should cover it.


----------



## sinaasappel

Apple Pine said:


> Only one of my friends is a thinker. lol
> 
> What's funny tho. He may possibly be a feeler. :laughin:
> 
> I have an explanation. 3w4 Sx is like type 2, in a way. That's why you are attracted to introverts, I think. You perfectly know what I mean. lol. I think. I won't reveal your intentions here xD.
> 
> Sent from my potato phone using Tapatalk


9/10 of my friends are female no cats!

And intentions, what intentions I'm innocent 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

Neverontime said:


> I wish they'd learn to interpret their own feelings and sensations.
> 
> Ok intj. If it feels tingly and warm, then you're horny. If it feels empty and cold, then you're hungry. That should cover it.


I am trying to process it and understand what you just said.



GIA Diamonds said:


> 9/10 of my friends are female no cats!
> 
> And intentions, what intentions I'm innocent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Same. That's like that with everyone. Males with males, females with females. lol. No cats? Lies. 

You are very innocent. Intentions could be positive, can't they?

Sent from my potato phone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

Apple Pine said:


> I am trying to process it and understand what you just said.


how many thoughts does it take to process one emotion



Apple Pine said:


> Same. That's like that with everyone. Males with males, females with females. lol. No cats? Lies.


I have no problem with anyone who is in a same sex relationships, I don't like females like that though



Apple Pine said:


> You are very innocent. Intentions could be positive, can't they?
> 
> Sent from my potato phone using Tapatalk


Busted lol


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Kynx

Apple Pine said:


> I am trying to process it and understand what you just said.


Sure, just don't rush it and become over-confident. Intj's sometimes think they understand things too soon. Next thing, they're standing in McDonalds with a boner.


----------



## Apple Pine

GIA Diamonds said:


> how many thoughts does it take to process one emotion
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with anyone who is in a same sex relationships, I don't like females like that though
> 
> 
> 
> Busted lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Ratio is about 15:1. You? 

I don't have any problems with that either. 

Busted? Explain. 

Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk



Neverontime said:


> Sure, just don't rush it and become over-confident. Intj's sometimes think they understand things too soon.


Thanks. I relate to that. Definitely a problem I sometimes have. lol



> Next thing, they're standing in McDonalds with a boner.


Hopefully it will never happen for me. xD


----------



## Apple Pine

Nothing.


----------



## sinaasappel

Apple Pine said:


> Ratio is about 15:1. You?
> 
> I don't have any problems with that either.
> 
> Busted? Explain.
> 
> Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


My ratio broke the scale. Just because of my denial of feelings...

My intentions aren't (that) good

And what are you doing with my iPod 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

GIA Diamonds said:


> My ratio broke the scale. Just because of my denial of feelings...
> 
> My intentions aren't (that) good
> 
> And what are you doing with my iPod
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I am honestly impressed. 

I knew that. That was a plan to hear you saying that. 

Look behind you. lol

Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

An INTJ always claims that everything was their plan


Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

Apple Pine said:


> I am honestly impressed.
> 
> I knew that. That was a plan to hear you saying that.
> 
> Look behind you. lol
> 
> Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


I've actually admitted more about my feelings here than I would ever with my family and friends I need to rethink life

I wonder what it would be like if you didn't plan that out

I looked behind me like you were really there, and then laughed at myself like an idiot!



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

The Lawyer said:


> An INTJ always claims that everything was their plan
> 
> 
> Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


Where are you? Under my bed?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

GIA Diamonds said:


> Where are you? Under my bed?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


No I'm not.... but don't look under your bed


Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


* *




You should really clean that dust under your bed, ENTP... messy as always


----------



## sinaasappel

The Lawyer said:


> No I'm not.... but don't look under your bed
> 
> 
> Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should really clean that dust under your bed, ENTP... messy as always


Don't know how I'll explain this to my parents 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

GIA Diamonds said:


> I've actually admitted more about my feelings here than I would ever with my family and friends I need to rethink life
> 
> I wonder what it would be like if you didn't plan that out
> 
> I looked behind me like you were really there, and then laughed at myself like an idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Aww...

Same lol.

Look again. I was in the kitchen, grabbed a snack. I am playing with your elephant toy 

Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk



The Lawyer said:


> An INTJ always claims that everything was their plan
> 
> 
> Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


:laughin:


----------



## The Lawyer

GIA Diamonds said:


> Don't know how I'll explain this to my parents
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Just find a description of ESFP online, print it out and give it to them.... they'll understand


Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

Apple Pine said:


> Aww...
> 
> Same lol.
> 
> Look again. I was in the kitchen, grabbed a snack. I am playing with your elephant toy
> 
> Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> :laughin:


That's actually creepy considering I was in my living room just now



The Lawyer said:


> Just find a description of ESFP online, print it out and give it to them.... they'll understand
> 
> 
> Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


I'll just say you were a dust monster



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

GIA Diamonds said:


> That's actually creepy considering I was in my living room just now
> 
> 
> I'll just say you were a dust monster
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


That lamp in your living room is amazing. lol

Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFandango

You don't even wanna know where I was.

Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

Apple Pine said:


> That lamp in your living room is amazing. lol
> 
> Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


I literally walked upstairs to see if our lamp was in the living room, it was at one point 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> You don't even wanna know where I was.
> 
> Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

GIA Diamonds said:


> I literally walked upstairs to see if our lamp was in the living room, it was at one point
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Exactly. I found it. I knew it was in the living room. Gonna put it back, when you fall asleep. 

It doesn't deserve to be there, where it is now. 

Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

Apple Pine said:


> That lamp in your living room is amazing. lol
> 
> Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


The food in her fridge looks more interesting to me


Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


* *




But where is the chocolate?


----------



## sinaasappel

The Lawyer said:


> The food in her fridge looks more interesting to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But where is the chocolate?


I ate all of the chocolate 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

The Lawyer said:


> The food in her fridge looks more interesting to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But where is the chocolate?


Have you checked what she hides in the cupboard(the green one)? xD

Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

GIA Diamonds said:


> I ate all of the chocolate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


:sad:


Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk



Apple Pine said:


> Have you checked what she hides in the cupboard(the green one)? xD
> 
> Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


I have now....I only found toys from McDonalds Happy Meal :dry:


----------



## sinaasappel

Where's @stargazing grasshopper 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

The Lawyer said:


> :sad:
> 
> 
> Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I have now....I only found toys from McDonalds Happy Meal :dry:


Oh, right, forgot. Check under the bed. I have hidden that stuff there, as it's really fancy. 

Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

GIA Diamonds said:


> Where's @stargazing grasshopper
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


He's in your bedroom closet.... it was supposed to be a surprise


Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> Where's @stargazing grasshopper
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Someone's needs an adult...


Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Someone's needs an adult...
> 
> 
> Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


Don't make too much noise my brother is downstairs


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> Don't make too much noise my brother is downstairs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Nope, still can't make those joke (for about two weeks, anyway). :wink:


Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

GIA Diamonds said:


> Don't make too much noise my brother is downstairs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Don't worry, I'm quiet and graceful... Your brother didn't even notice me as I approach him


* *











Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Nope, still can't make those joke (for about two weeks, anyway). :wink:
> 
> 
> Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


dammit i'm more than half-legal


----------



## sinaasappel

The Lawyer said:


> Don't worry, I'm quiet and graceful... Your brother didn't even notice me as I approach him
> 
> 
> * *


whole time my brother is the one with the camera though :laughing:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

GIA Diamonds said:


> dammit i'm more than half-legal


So are 12 year olds.


----------



## Apple Pine

@GIA Diamonds

Where is the toilet?

Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> dammit i'm more than half-legal


Jeez, thirsty!


----------



## sinaasappel

Occams Chainsaw said:


> So are 12 year olds.


grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:crazy:



Apple Pine said:


> @GIA Diamonds
> 
> Where is the toilet?
> 
> Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


up the stairs


----------



## Apple Pine

GIA Diamonds said:


> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> up the stairs


Thanks. Now...Do you have any money? Your fridge needs some extra stuff...

Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

Apple Pine said:


> Thanks. Now...Do you have any money? Your fridge needs some extra stuff...
> 
> Sent from my GIA Diamond's iPod touch using Tapatalk


i'm broke as ever


----------



## Apple Pine

GIA Diamonds said:


> i'm broke as ever


Ok then. I'll buy stuff for you. Tell me what we should buy? Gonna go to the shop with @The Lawyer


----------



## The Lawyer

Apple Pine said:


> I don't need them anymore. But a hammer could be useful now. I am trying to fix the dinner table. Or maybe come over, help me with that?


Eh I'm ESFP, we don't fix things, we break them.... But maybe @BlackFandango could help you with that, he's ISTP now



psychedelicmango said:


> Pfft. Just build a new and improved one.


ENTPs are always so full of beautiful, creative ideas... about what other people could do while they themselves are doing their best to dodge work


----------



## Apple Pine

Done. Guys, come to the kitchen, let's do a selfie, with a caption "1 day before new years". 
@The Lawyer @GIA Diamonds @BlackFandango @psychedelicmango


----------



## sinaasappel

Apple Pine said:


> Done. Guys, come to the kitchen, let's do a selfie, with a caption "1 day before new years".
> @The Lawyer @GIA Diamonds @BlackFandango @psychedelicmango


Yeah axes!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

The picture of the year. Art.


----------



## sinaasappel

I swear I like you guys more than 99.8% of my friends offline 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

GIA Diamonds said:


> I swear I like you guys more than 99.8% of my friends offline
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


You should re-think your life.

Sent from GIA Diamonds's iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

Apple Pine said:


> The picture of the year. Art.


I love it


* *




I added a bit of Christmas touch

* *


----------



## Apple Pine

The Lawyer said:


> I love it
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a bit of Christmas touch
> 
> * *


Nice touch.

Tho lol. You are the only one who's not V.I.P. Aww.


----------



## sinaasappel

Alright @The Lawyer we need to get you to V.I.P

Post away


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

Apple Pine said:


> Nice touch.
> 
> Tho lol. You are the only one who's not V.I.P. Aww.





GIA Diamonds said:


> Alright @The Lawyer we need to get you to V.I.P
> 
> Post away
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Should I try a bit harder?


* *


----------



## Apple Pine

The Lawyer said:


> Should I try a bit harder?
> 
> 
> * *


You better do. I know where you live (I checked your wallet, while you were throwing darts). :smile:


----------



## The Lawyer

Apple Pine said:


> You better do. I know where you live (I checked your wallet, while you were throwing darts). :smile:


You could have thrown some money into my wallet while you were at it.... but what am I thinking, trying to teach manners to an INTJ


----------



## Apple Pine

The Lawyer said:


> You could have thrown some money into my wallet while you were at it.... but what am I thinking, trying to teach manners to an INTJ


I did. Check the opening at the left. I have thrown 2 cents there.


----------



## The Lawyer

Apple Pine said:


> I did. Check the opening at the left. I have thrown 2 cents there.


Good cuz I've been saving money for a chewing gum for a year now.... now I can buy it


----------



## sinaasappel

Damn


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

The Lawyer said:


> Good cuz I've been saving money for a chewing gum for a year now.... now I can buy it


You'll have to share tho. There are 5 of us. 

Equality, you know. Fe. 

Sent from GIA Diamonds's iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

Apple Pine said:


> You'll have to share tho. There are 5 of us.
> 
> Equality, you know. Fe.
> 
> Sent from GIA Diamonds's iPod touch using Tapatalk


About that fe now....
Mr. Fe PolR


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

GIA Diamonds said:


> About that fe now....
> Mr. Fe PolR
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


My Fe is strong. So strong that it was thrown into the box, as its power is a threat to the existence of this planet. lol

Sent from GIA Diamonds's iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

Apple Pine said:


> You'll have to share tho. There are 5 of us.
> 
> Equality, you know. Fe.
> 
> Sent from GIA Diamonds's iPod touch using Tapatalk


Oh well, it's Christmas time and all, so I guess you're right

Now in order to be able to divide 1 chewing gum into 5 pieces, I'll have to chew it a bit first, and then I can distribute it easily... who wants to be the first to have their piece? :tongue:


----------



## Apple Pine

The Lawyer said:


> Oh well, it's Christmas time and all, so I guess you're right
> 
> Now in order to be able to divide 1 chewing gum into 5 pieces, I'll have to chew it a bit first, and then I can distribute it easily... who wants to be the first to have their piece? :tongue:


No. We'll use this.


----------



## Kynx

GIA Diamonds said:


> Do I really seem like a Morgan???
> 
> I could really see occams chainsaw as a Joshua
> 
> And black fandango as a Jonathan
> 
> Mango could be a Kelsey
> 
> Neverontime you could be........ A Nicole!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


:shocked:


----------



## Kynx

i cant play the piano said:


> can one really criticize an ENTP though


You're Sarah or Lisa


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> @Neverontime Omg so close! :shocked:


Yeah, Kristie. I know who you are and what you do :ninja:


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> People usually just call @Neverontime Kink.
> 
> Though, oddly, it's a name she gave herself...
> 
> :wink:


Shut up or you'll be Herbert


----------



## BlackFandango

Not even close on me. My name's not that common.


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Not even close on me. My name's not that common.


Leighton


----------



## mangodelic psycho

i cant play the piano said:


> can one really criticize an ENTP though


They can, but I can do it better, like everything else 

An INFP wouldn't know. Unless it involves Ne-y fluffy fluff like guessing people's names of course >.>


Where's @FluffyTheAnarchist btw? Merry Christmas Fluffy <3



Neverontime said:


> Yeah, Kristie. I know who you are and what you do :ninja:


----------



## Kynx

@FluffyTheAnarchist is Selena or Brittany and @The Lawyer is Rachel or Lauren


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Leighton


Is that even a name?


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Is that even a name?


Oh, ffs! Do you even have a name?


Games over. Tell your mom she ruined it :angry:


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Oh, ffs! Do you even have a name?
> 
> 
> Games over. Tell your mom she ruined it :angry:


I'll give you a hint: in horror films, I've been the namesake of a priest and a devil.


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> I'll give you a hint: in horror films, I've been the namesake of a priest and a devil.


Carrie 


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> Carrie
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


Sure, why not?


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Sure, why not?


I honestly haven't seen a scary movie before, I've seen clips here and there but to watch one never...

I think I'm rubbing off on you, that is something I would say....


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> I honestly haven't seen a scary movie before, I've seen clips here and there but to watch one never...
> 
> I think I'm rubbing off on you, that is something I would say....
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


Rubbing off on me, like herpes.


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> I'll give you a hint: in horror films, I've been the namesake of a priest and a devil.


Father? Is that you?


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Rubbing off on me, like herpes.


I have so many screenshots of good quotes for wallpapers on my iPod, this is going to be one of them too


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> I'll give you a hint: in horror films, I've been the namesake of a priest and a devil.


Did your namesake read a neverending story?


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Did your namesake read a neverending story?


Bastian? No.


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Bastian? No.


That's a cool name
Give us the first letter


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Kynx

GIA Diamonds said:


> Honestly it is Gia
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


Hiding in plain sight. Sneaky entp


----------



## sinaasappel

Now for you Neverontime 
Give us a hint


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Kynx

GIA Diamonds said:


> Now for you Neverontime
> Give us a hint
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


Your first guess was one letter off


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Oh, so it's kink*y*


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Oh, so it's kink*y*


Only for you, sweety.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Neverontime said:


> Only for you, sweety.


You were close with Herbert


* *




Sherbet


----------



## sinaasappel

I've just realized how bad I am with names


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You were close with Herbert
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherbet


I know. I saw you dipping your swizzle stick.


----------



## Kynx

GIA Diamonds said:


> I've just realized how bad I am with names
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


Switch the e for an a


----------



## Apple Pine

@GIA Diamonds

What's mini mangos? You never explained.


----------



## Octopus1

@Apple Pine INTJs I damn you for being so irrisistable mysterious and sexy, you poison-like intuitive anime-weirdos.


----------



## Apple Pine

Octopus1 said:


> @Apple Pine INTJs I damn you for being so irrisistable mysterious and sexy, you poison-like intuitive anime-weirdos.


Is that a hint of love? 

I'll criticize you for not being careful enough.


----------



## Octopus1

Hahaha! You wish.
You are critisizing an ENTP for not being careful enough? That's ridic.... Oh, well, that IS true.. :/


----------



## Brutus

INTP - the miserable forever alone kid in school


----------



## sinaasappel

Neverontime said:


> Switch the e for an a


Nicola


Apple Pine said:


> @GIA Diamonds
> 
> What's mini mangos? You never explained.


Mini psychedelicmango, hence her Mini mini mango



Octopus1 said:


> Hahaha! You wish.
> You are critisizing an ENTP for not being careful enough? That's ridic.... Oh, well, that IS true.. :/


The only entp that will ever agree to criticism 


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

Octopus1 said:


> Hahaha! You wish.
> You are critisizing an ENTP for not being careful enough? That's ridic.... Oh, well, that IS true.. :/


You wish. :happy: 
@Brutus. 

Who's INTP here?



GIA Diamonds said:


> Nicola
> Mini psychedelicmango, hence her Mini mini mango


Damn. Why not MiniPine. Sounds better.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> They can, but I can do it better, like everything else
> 
> An INFP wouldn't know. Unless it involves Ne-y fluffy fluff like guessing people's names of course >.>
> 
> 
> Where's @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ btw? Merry Christmas Fluffy <3


Merry Christmas, Mango!    and a happy new year, and then another Merry Christmas on the 7th? or is that just the Russian Orthodox thing?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ is Selena or Brittany and @_The Lawyer_ is Rachel or Lauren


hmmm... I'd make a very odd Brittany with a light slavic accent  
You, on the other hand, would make a rather fine Emily, Rosie or Beatrice.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@_Neverontime_ Nicola, really? mind blown (c)@_GIA Diamonds_


----------



## BlackFandango

Hai @FluffyTheAnarchist. :kitteh:


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hmmm... I'd make a very odd Brittany with a light slavic accent
> You, on the other hand, would make a rather fine Emily, Rosie or Beatrice.


:laughing:


----------



## Worriedfunction

Don't feel hurt INFP.

We're all normal here.


----------



## sinaasappel

Esfj how's the baking going?


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Hai @_FluffyTheAnarchist_. :kitteh:


Arrrr you maiking fuhn of mai aktsent nau?


----------



## sinaasappel

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Arrrr you maiking fuhn of mai aktsent nau?


It's been a while fluffy, how's life?


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Worriedfunction

You keep moving and jumping ENTP, but you never stop long enough to accomplish anything. :crying:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> :laughing:


and when you misbehave, you can be a Mildred


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_Neverontime_ Nicola, really? mind blown (c)@_GIA Diamonds_


My parents both wanted to give me a different name, neither would budge from their choice, so my name was a compromise. It's actually an Italian boys name which the English mistook for a girls name.


----------



## sinaasappel

Worriedfunction said:


> You keep moving and jumping ENTP, but you never stop long enough to accomplish anything. :crying:


I'm literally moving back and forth between dream interpretations and here


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Kynx

Worriedfunction said:


> Don't feel hurt INFP.
> 
> We're all normal here.


:laughing: 

Haha, speak for yourself. Fe is so naive.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> and when you misbehave, you can be a Mildred


I've been called worse :dry:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

GIA Diamonds said:


> It's been a while fluffy, how's life?
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


 it kinda has been a while.... life is good, no major changes so far.. just lots of running around and busy work around the holidays... what are you "planning" for your "coming of age" party?


----------



## Worriedfunction

GIA Diamonds said:


> I'm literally moving back and forth between dream interpretations and here


This reminds me.

I had a dream the other night. I was in a large amphitheatre filled with people without faces and I was composing a great tune on a piano made of spines and organs. 

As I hit the climax the walls fell away and the faceless people fell out into a great expanse that looked a lot like the Crab Nebula. But the faceless people were held up on strings made of nerve endings coming from the piano and they dangled like puppets at every stroke of a key (made of teeth I think...)

I found myself furiously pounding a the grisly piano, but in vein. Eventually it broke away, exploded and took the people with it and I was just spinning. 

And then bright light.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> My parents both wanted to give me a different name, neither would budge from their choice, so my name was a compromise. It's actually an Italian boys name which the English mistook for a girls name.


hehe, it's also a Ukranian boy's name, except it would be spelled with a K. 
I love Nicole though, a super-sexy name! 

Could have been worse, my mom, for instance was named two different things, cause her parents couldn't agree on one name. Her dad, went further than that, and got official papers for his preferred name, without my grandma's knowledge, and grandma (not to be on the losing size) kept calling mom the other name, so at the end grandma won... cause (don't know if there is such an expression in English, but in Russian we say) "a drop of water cuts through stone", insignificant daily habits win overtime... so yeah.  
Oh, one of my female coworkers was named (by her hippie parents) Kirye @_psychedelicmango_. :laughing:


----------



## sinaasappel

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> it kinda has been a while.... life is good, no major changes so far.. just lots of running around and busy work around the holidays... what are you "planning" for your "coming of age" party?


It is good that all is well!
I'll probably be at work, but I really just want it to snow



Worriedfunction said:


> This reminds me.
> 
> I had a dream the other night. I was in a large amphitheatre filled with people without faces and I was composing a great tune on a piano made of spines and organs.
> 
> As I hit the climax the walls fell away and the faceless people fell out into a great expanse that looked a lot like the Crab Nebula. But the faceless people were held up on strings made of nerve endings coming from the piano and they dangled like puppets at every stroke of a key (made of teeth I think...)
> 
> I found myself furiously pounding a the grisly piano, but in vein. Eventually it broke away, exploded and took the people with it and I was just spinning.
> 
> And then bright light.


Your dreams are just as crazy as mine


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hehe, it's also a Ukranian boy's name too, except it would be spelled with a K.
> I love Nicole though, a super-sexy name! Could have been worse, my mom, for instance was named two different things, cause her parents couldn't agree on one name. Her dad, went further than that, and got official papers for his preferred name, without my grandma's knowledge, and grandma (not to be on the losing size) kept calling mom the other name, so at the end grandma won... cause (don't know if there is such an expression in English, but in Russian we say) "a drop of water cuts through stone", insignificant daily habits win overtime... so yeah.  Oh, one of my female coworkers was named (by her hippie parents) Kirye @_psychedelicmango_. :laughing:


I think the expression for that is "A little goes a long way"


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Worriedfunction said:


> You keep moving and jumping ENTP, but you never stop long enough to accomplish anything. :crying:


How many online reviews did you read before choosing your 'speedos', ESFJ?


----------



## sinaasappel

@FluffyTheAnarchist
That's another quote for the books Aka my lock screen 


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

GIA Diamonds said:


> I think the expression for that is "A little goes a long way"
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


Hmm... not quite the same thing. The water thing is counter-intuitive and is more along the lines of taking baby-steps to achieve something big.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

GIA Diamonds said:


> It is good that all is well!
> I'll probably be at work, but I really just want it to snow
> 
> 
> 
> Your dreams are just as crazy as mine
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


i see, well i'm sure there's gonna be a party here!  
....and i don't want to know what crazy innuendos @BlackFandango comes up with :laughing:


----------



## Kynx

@stargazing grasshopper has to be Michael


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Neverontime said:


> @_stargazing grasshopper_ has to be Michael


Nah ever since I was a kid my nickname has been Jack.












*Meet Jack Schitt.*

Jack is the only son of Awe Schitt and O.Schitt.Awe Schitt, the fertilizer magnate, married O.Schitt, owner of Needeep N. Schitt.
They had one son, Jack.
Jack married Noe, and together Jack and Noe Schitt had six children:
Fulla Schitt
Shineola (didn't have the Schitt face)
Giva Schitt
Bull Schitt
And the twins: Dip Schitt and Deep Schitt.


Dip Schitt known as "The Stupid Schitt", she married Stupid Schitt, Friends nicknamed them "The Schitts". Their marriage produced no little Schitts.
The other twin, Deep Schitt, built deodorant empire, Smells Like Schitt.
That slogan worked best in the US. In the U.K.: "Put A Dab Of Schitt On Your Pits, in Australia, "Smell Like Schitt Down Under".
Trouble developed and Noe Schitt divorced Jack Schitt and married Ted Sherlock, but being a modern woman, she decided to hyphenate her name.
She became known as Noe Schitt-Sherlock.
Jack became depressed at losing Noe, he remarried a woman named Loda.
Loda Schitt produced a scandalous son, Chicken Schitt.
Jack and Loda produced two more boys, Krappy and Ugglee, who married the Happens Sisters in a dual ceremony.
The "Schitt Happens" wedding produced many offspring:
Byrd Schitt
Dawg Schitt
Ghoest Schitt
Hoarse Schitt
Pigh Schitt
Jack lost his love for his wife, and left to tour a world free of Schittsophrenia. He recently returned from Italy with Pisa.
Jack Schitt and his third wife, Pisa Schitt, produced a son, Batt. 
Jack Schitt and his new family are living on property in New Jersey which contains a stream of water, now known to the locals as Schitts Creek.




And now you kinda know Jack Schitt.


----------



## Kynx

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Nah ever since I was a kid my nickname has been Jack.


Damn it! I never thought of Jack.


----------



## BlackFandango

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Nah ever since I was a kid my nickname has been Jack.


Yeah, an ESTJ named Jack makes perfect sense.


----------



## Cesspool

Fix my car, ISTP


----------



## Destroyer of Expectations

Go make a plan Intj.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Be my guest, I ll starve you INTP, and I know you'll like it.


----------



## sinaasappel

He'll starve himself,
Why aren't we in Mars entp, you promised 


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Destroyer of Expectations

When was the last time an Entp kept a promise they made?


----------



## sinaasappel

Destroyer of Expectations said:


> When was the last time an Entp kept a promise they made?


Go get some fresh air, you've been on this page for 50 minutes now!


----------



## DailyNewspeak

Contrary to what they themselves imagine, ENTPs often spout trivial, inane bullshit; however, said bullshit often arrives in a sharp and confident package, leading people to be angered or delighted by what they hear, whilst not realising the ENTP is just a massive troll.


----------



## Apple Pine

I criticize you for not having opinion on your type.


----------



## The Lawyer

DailyNewspeak said:


> Contrary to what they themselves imagine, ENTPs often spout trivial, inane bullshit; however, said bullshit often arrives in a sharp and confident package, leading people to be angered or delighted by what they hear, whilst not realising the ENTP is just a massive troll.


I criticize you for not having an MBTI type.


I like your avatar.




Apple Pine said:


> I criticize you for not having opinion on your type.


I criticize you INTJ, because as a Ni-dom, you should have provided her opinion for her.


----------



## Apple Pine

The Lawyer said:


> I criticize you for not having an MBTI type.
> 
> 
> I like your avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I criticize you INTJ, because as a Ni-dom, you should have provided her opinion for her.


I criticize you for not helping me with my Se.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Apple Pine said:


> I criticize you for not helping me with my Se.


Silly INTJ, how can one explain to the colorblind what red looks like?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Silly INTJ, how can one explain to the colorblind what red looks like?


Fluffy's post rank is now _Guru_. Definitely this guy:


----------



## The Lawyer

Apple Pine said:


> I criticize you for not helping me with my Se.


When I notice a Ni-dom having problems with their Se and try to help them, I usually just honestly tell or hint them to take their head out of their bum and look around them to see what's going on


* *




They don't always appreciate it.... that is why I don't really do it often


----------



## Apple Pine

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Silly INTJ, how can one explain to the colorblind what red looks like?


You tell him what shapes are blue and purple. He will learn slowly, he will still keep failing, but he will improve.


----------



## DailyNewspeak

The Lawyer said:


> I criticize you for not having an MBTI type.
> 
> 
> I like your avatar.


I criticise you for pointing out the obvious (also, it's an ongoing process of self-discovery...or some shit. No one has posted on the thread I made yet, so I'm just awaitin') 

thanks i like yours too


----------



## Kynx

Hey noob, try taking a test.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Don't get her too excited; They won't always be positive like yours


----------



## Kynx

Unlike your relationships


----------



## Apple Pine

I criticize all of you for being judgmental on this thread.


----------



## The Lawyer

Neverontime said:


> Hey noob, try taking a test.


Yeah @DailyNewspeak, you should try taking the very accurate and reliable standard 72 questions test.


* *




That is, if you have a burning desire to spend a couple of months/years/________(insert random time period) being mistyped.



Mind you unknown personality, taking advice from an INFP is dangerous business.


----------



## DailyNewspeak

The Lawyer said:


> Yeah @DailyNewspeak, you should try taking the very accurate and reliable standard 72 questions test.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is, if you have a burning desire to spend a couple of months/years/________(insert random time period) being mistyped.
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you unknown personality, taking advice from an INFP is dangerous business.


Well, that's my reasoning. I don't trust the validity of the tests, especially since I've gotten any variation of an NP type.

Edit: I forgot to criticise you, ESFP. Um, I criticise you for being so judgemental of INFPs?


----------



## sinaasappel

Who came up with the "I criticize you trend" I'll just blame it on the unknown personality type


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

GIA Diamonds said:


> Who came up with the "I criticize you trend" I'll just blame it on the unknown personality type
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


The ENTP would blame it on the last poster, of course; that way they don't have to do the work of reading the previous posts and figuring out where it started; a bit lazy of a solution, but I have to admit, pretty sensible


* *




Eh in fact, it's probably something that I would have done myself


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Fluffy's post rank is now _Guru_. Definitely this guy:


i haz been Guru for a looong looong time, INTJ; 
you would have noticed had you descended from your Ni-rvana more often.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

The Lawyer said:


> The ENTP would blame it on the last poster, of course; that way they don't have to do the work of reading the previous posts and figuring out where it started; a bit lazy of a solution, but I have to admit, pretty sensible
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh in fact, it's probably something that I would have done myself


Met an ESFP car saleswoman today -- pure unadulterated clueless joy! 

Didn't know shit about any of the cars she was selling, pointed out what websites provide the best discounts (i.e. cut down the dealer's margins), is probably a liability to her company, but firing her would be a shame, cause one does not simply fire a puppy. 

* *


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Apple Pine said:


> You tell him what shapes are blue and purple. He will learn slowly, he will still keep failing, but he will improve.


hehehe... that sounds like something an ENTP would do to the colorblind... (s)he'd begin with the scent of a Lamé curve...


----------



## fuliajulia

FLUFFY! Give me your guruly advice... how do I best make an ENTP uncomfortable? @FluffyTheAnarchist


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

therandomsciencegirl said:


> FLUFFY! Give me your guruly advice... how do I best make an ENTP uncomfortable? @_FluffyTheAnarchist_


here, hon.


----------



## fuliajulia

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> here, hon.


you clever bastard
(btw tim minchin is the bomb digity dog)


----------



## nichya

therandomsciencegirl said:


> you clever bastard
> (btw tim minchin is the bomb digity dog)


Even the randomness in science is measurable, unlike your type.


----------



## BlackFandango

nichya said:


> Even the randomness in science is measurable, unlike your type.


Can we measure you by your tears?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Can we measure you by your tears?


Stay away from salty water, ISTP, it will make you rust before your time!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

GIA Diamonds said:


> Who came up with the "I criticize you trend" I'll just blame it on the unknown personality type
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


Most likely a refugee from INTP Central


----------



## Waveshine

jesus christ you're so embarrassing sometimes. do you really have to yell at me inside a fancy restaurant for being 5 minutes late to work today?


----------



## BlackFandango

@Pikazoid! Pikazoid!
Run around in underwear
Pikazoid! Pikazoid!


----------



## The Lawyer

BlackFandango said:


> @Pikazoid! Pikazoid!
> Run around in underwear
> Pikazoid! Pikazoid!


A hardcore ISTP indeed :laughing:


----------



## Kynx

It's always hardcore with esfp's


----------



## sinaasappel

The infp would know :wink:


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Energumen

ENTPs are basically nerds with a social life...too bad that social life entails being surrounded by other nerds.


----------



## sinaasappel

Is that an "emo" talking about my social life :tongue:


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

GIA Diamonds said:


> Is that an "emo" talking about my social life :tongue:
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


Hiii! and it's psychEdelicmango


----------



## mangodelic psycho

therandomsciencegirl said:


> FLUFFY! Give me your guruly advice... how do I best make an ENTP uncomfortable? @_FluffyTheAnarchist_





FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> here, hon.


:crying:

Nah. Lol. Why would I be uncomfortable by some new age hipster chick? Pissed, yeah, maybe. Probably. But uncomfortable? I'd just troll the poor thing to death. In for a penny, in for a pound.:wink:

Do you know what it takes to make me uncomfortable ESFP? 


* *




No, you don't. And you'll never find out most likely






FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Hiii! and it's psychEdelicmango


Thank you! Everyone's been mentioning me as psych*a*delicmango, which means they haven't been paying enough attention to me. It makes me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Worriedfunction

Damn I don't want to critique my favourite mungus! But it's the type so: Take some structure, put down that idea and let's clean this room together you sloppy N.


----------



## The Lawyer

I can see a tiny piece of dust on your living room floor, ESFJ.


----------



## sinaasappel

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Hiii! and it's psychEdelicmango


Sob Iz seriouzly cants spellz



psychedelicmango said:


> :crying:
> 
> Nah. Lol. Why would I be uncomfortable by some new age hipster chick? Pissed, yeah, maybe. Probably. But uncomfortable? I'd just troll the poor thing to death. In for a penny, in for a pound.:wink:
> 
> Do you know what it takes to make me uncomfortable ESFP?
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't. And you'll never find out most likely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Everyone's been mentioning me as psych*a*delicmango, which means they haven't been paying enough attention to me. It makes me feel uncomfortable.


I can't spell, don't feel uncomfortable
*creepy smile*



Worriedfunction said:


> Damn I don't want to critique my favourite mungus! But it's the type so: Take some structure, put down that idea and let's clean this room together you sloppy N.


Is that an esfj using personification?


The Lawyer said:


> I can see a tiny piece of dust on your living room floor, ESFJ.


How's your desk hmmm?


Signature quote: Since @Apple Pine was curious about my signature on taptalk, I've decided to mention him


----------



## The Lawyer

GIA Diamonds said:


> How's your desk hmmm?


You be the judge of it, ENTP


* *














How's _your_ desk ENTP? Can you see it when you look at it or do you need to dig a bit?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

You'd better take down that tree today, ESFP. Buy a plant.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

The Lawyer said:


> You be the judge of it, ENTP
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's _your_ desk ENTP? Can you see it when you look at it or do you need to dig a bit?











Pretty clean for an ENTP. But then again I clean the whole house Sunday. I'll take a pic in a week or so :laughing:


----------



## The Lawyer

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You'd better take down that tree today, ESFP. Buy a plant.


Does that look like a tree to you, INTJ?

The Se is inferior here indeed.



psychedelicmango said:


> View attachment 457994
> 
> 
> Pretty clean for an ENTP. But then again I clean the whole house Sunday. I'll take a pic in a week or so :laughing:


Hmm this is impressive for an ENTP. This must be a result of some monthly cleaning indeed.

I notice the little round orange things in the box. What is that, what is that?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Worriedfunction said:


> Damn I don't want to critique my favourite mungus! But it's the type so: Take some structure, put down that idea and let's clean this room together you sloppy N.


Sure. You start with cleaning the living room, I'll go clean the kitchen!

*grabs a beer, puts feet up on the table and ponders how much it must suck to be esfj*


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

The Lawyer said:


> Does that look like a tree to you, INTJ?


It's wearing jewellery; It's a tree.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

The Lawyer said:


> Does that look like a tree to you, INTJ?
> 
> The Se is inferior here indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm this is impressive for an ENTP. This must be a result of some monthly cleaning indeed.
> 
> I notice the little round orange things in the box. What is that, what is that?


They're little orange magic balls!! 

Nah, dry peanuts with some kind of savoury corn crust. They're yummy~


----------



## The Lawyer

psychedelicmango said:


> They're little orange magic balls!!
> 
> Nah, dry peanuts with some kind of savoury corn crust. They're yummy~


They're not bad


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## mangodelic psycho

What's going on? Why is Lawyer a mini mango? Gia, I demand an explanation!


----------



## The Lawyer

psychedelicmango said:


> What's going on? Why is Lawyer a mini mango? Gia, I demand an explanation!


I took control of your iPod

I also took control of your little orange mini mangos.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

The Lawyer said:


> I took control of your iPod
> 
> I also took control of your little orange mini mangos.


Your deceiving nature has been exposed esfp! I am a mango (The Mango™), and of course I have no iPod, apples are my Nemesis. :ninja:

What kind of diabolical, esfp/entp, cross-breeding conspiracy is this?


----------



## sinaasappel

LarryL said:


> Jesus FUCK, u really trust NOTHING. N O T H I N G. Any idea/theory that stems from empirism/experience is worthless to you, no matter how big the sample size was.
> You only care about the scientific, cold-heart researched facts. Holy hungus does this make me go crazy sometimes.
> 
> Also, ur password would probably contain something unconventional/poetic.


Are you freaking out?


Signature quote: Since @Apple Pine was curious about my signature on taptalk, I've decided to mention him


----------



## Destroyer of Expectations

The Entp's infighting again... Extroversion really is a crippling attribute.


----------



## sinaasappel

Destroyer of Expectations said:


> The Entp's infighting again... Extroversion really is a crippling attribute.


Apparently my writing style is very introverted though so :tongue:


Signature quote: @Apple Pine please report to the office for early dismissal


----------



## Destroyer of Expectations

Introverts are normally better writers, whereas extroverts are likely to be more eloquent speakers.


----------



## Apple Pine

Destroyer of Expectations said:


> Introverts are normally better writers, whereas extroverts are likely to be more eloquent speakers.


Brilliant observation. 

Sent from @GIA Diamonds 's phone in GIA's hands.


----------



## Destroyer of Expectations

My source= The internet
As if an n type would observe anything.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Apple Pine said:


> Brilliant observation.
> 
> Sent from @GIA Diamonds 's phone in GIA's hands.


What are you trying to say, AP? Yu dunt speak too gud?


----------



## Apple Pine

Occams Chainsaw said:


> What are you trying to say, AP? Yu dunt speak too gud?


What are you trying to say, OC? I don't understand. lol

Sent from @GIA Diamonds 's phone in GIA's hands.


----------



## Morfy

A robot attention whore? damn son


----------



## kahashi

Sometimes INTJs should just shut up and listen to other people when they give arguments.

INTJ: You can't do that. No way.
Me: But I did like using given info...
INTJ: I said no way.
Me: Listen. The given equation...
INTJ:NO WAY.
(5 min later another person who INTJ confirmed to be reliable source)
Another: You can also do this by simply putting these to given equation.
INTP: (says nothing laughs in her inner world)

PS:Well maybe my friend is actually not INTJ


----------



## sinaasappel

Occams Chainsaw said:


> What are you trying to say, AP? Yu dunt speak too gud?





Apple Pine said:


> What are you trying to say, OC? I don't understand. lol
> 
> Sent from @GIA Diamonds 's phone in GIA's hands.


 @Apple Pine, @Occams Chainsaw that was some serious intj self love right there


Morfy Kitty said:


> A robot attention whore? damn son





kahashi said:


> Sometimes INTJs should just shut up and listen to other people when they give arguments.
> 
> INTJ: You can't do that. No way.
> Me: But I did like using given info...
> INTJ: I said no way.
> Me: Listen. The given equation...
> INTJ:NO WAY.
> (5 min later another person who INTJ confirmed to be reliable source)
> Another: You can also do this by simply putting these to given equation.
> INTP: (says nothing laughs in her inner world)


 @Morphy Kitty and @kahashi I tagged you two on because you have distracted me from not doing my homework!


Signature quote: @Apple Pine please report to the office for early dismissal


----------



## The Lawyer

GIA Diamonds said:


> @
> [MENTION=2464]Morphy Kitty and @kahashi I tagged you two on because you have distracted me from not doing my homework!


Shameless; an ENTP doesn't even try to hide that they have no intention of doing their homework; it openly says that it was distracted from *not* doing its homework



GIA Diamonds said:


> Signature quote: @Apple Pine please report to the office for early dismissal


 @GIA Diamonds and @Apple Pine the Christmas break is over; please report to my office for coffee and overtime hours


----------



## sinaasappel

The Lawyer said:


> Shameless; an ENTP doesn't even try to hide that they have no intention of doing their homework; it openly says that it was distracted from *not* doing its homework
> 
> 
> @GIA Diamonds and @Apple Pine the Christmas break is over; please report to my office for coffee and overtime hours


Sadly Christmas break is over, I could use an extra week to hide away from the world....


Don't run into the wall!


----------



## Lunacik

This forum is so ridiculous lol...got a few giggles out of it.


----------



## sinaasappel

Lunacik said:


> This forum is so ridiculous lol


We know you love it though


Don't run into the wall!


----------



## Apple Pine

The Lawyer said:


> Shameless; an ENTP doesn't even try to hide that they have no intention of doing their homework; it openly says that it was distracted from *not* doing its homework
> 
> 
> @GIA Diamonds and @Apple Pine the Christmas break is over; please report to my office for coffee and overtime hours


You don't command me, common citizen!

Sent from @GIA Diamonds 's phone in GIA's hands.


----------



## The Lawyer

Apple Pine said:


> You don't command me, common citizen!
> 
> Sent from @GIA Diamonds 's phone in GIA's hands.


Aren't you supposed to be the productive type, INTJ? Take pride in accomplishing tasks and such stuff?
Your Fi has taken over, I'm afraid.


----------



## Apple Pine

The Lawyer said:


> Aren't you supposed to be the productive type, INTJ? Take pride in accomplishing tasks and such stuff?
> Your Fi has taken over, I'm afraid.


I am not an ENTJ. Tho, maybe I am. xD 

Fi is my friend. How can I not listen to it? It gives a good advice sometimes. 

Sent from @GIA Diamonds 's phone in GIA's hands.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

The Lawyer said:


> Aren't you supposed to be the productive type, INTJ? *Take pride in accomplishing *tasks** and such stuff?
> Your Fi has taken over, I'm afraid.


uh-oh, do i smell an ESTJ in ESFP clothing?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Apple Pine said:


> I am not an ENTJ. Tho, maybe I am. xD
> 
> *Fi is my friend. How can I not listen to it? It gives a good advice sometimes. *
> 
> Sent from @_GIA Diamonds_ 's phone in GIA's hands.


Awww, best IxFP pick up line ever!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

GIA Diamonds said:


> Aren't you an esfp do your own job! performer
> 
> 
> Don't run into the wall!


That's like telling a masseuse to do her own massage!


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> That's like telling a masseuse to do her own massage!


Do you do happy endings?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Do you do happy endings?


couldn't contain your enthusiasm for just 2 more days, could you?


----------



## sinaasappel

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> couldn't contain your enthusiasm for just 2 more days, could you?


Wandering into the great unknown again @FluffyTheAnarchist .......


----------



## Apple Pine

@GIA Diamonds

I criticize you for using perc on PC.


----------



## sinaasappel

Apple Pine said:


> @GIA Diamonds
> 
> I criticize you for using perc on PC.


and you know this how :wink:


----------



## Apple Pine

GIA Diamonds said:


> and you know this how :wink:


Assumption. No signature quote.

Kidding, of course. I am living in your house, remember?


----------



## sinaasappel

Apple Pine said:


> Assumption. No signature quote.
> 
> Kidding, of course. I am living in your house, remember?


you're right, my battery is about to die and my brother is using my charger....
are you in my closet again Intj :laughing:


----------



## Apple Pine

GIA Diamonds said:


> you're right, my battery is about to die and my brother is using my charger....
> are you in my closet again Intj :laughing:


I am trying to cook fish fingers. lol. Could you help me? Come.


----------



## sinaasappel

Apple Pine said:


> I am trying to cook fish fingers. lol. Could you help me? Come.


i most definitely shouldn't be trusted in the kitchen


----------



## TimeWillTell

GIA Diamonds said:


> i most definitely shouldn't be trusted in the kitchen


Another example of an ENTP overspecifying. Stahp it!


----------



## sinaasappel

WikiRevolution said:


> Another example of an ENTP overspecifying. Stahp it!


Another example of an ENTP being captain obvious 


Don't run into the wall!


----------



## Destroyer of Expectations

Another example of Entp infighting.


----------



## Apple Pine

Destroyer of Expectations said:


> Another example of Entp infighting.


I criticize you for being too lazy to choose a better avatar. 

Say Happy Birthday to @GIA Diamonds !


----------



## The Lawyer

I criticize you for not renting your avatar to the INTP above

Happy birthday @GIA Diamonds


Sent from Mini-Mango's iPod Touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

The Lawyer said:


> I criticize you for not renting your avatar to the INTP above
> 
> Happy birthday @GIA Diamonds
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mango's iPod Touch using Tapatalk


It's not INTP-ish. I think you could help him. Am I wrong?

Criticizing you for criticizing me, instead of helping him out.

Say Happy Birthday to @GIA Diamonds !


----------



## The Lawyer

Apple Pine said:


> It's not INTP-ish. I think you could help him. Am I wrong?


Not entirely

@Destroyer of Expectations here is your new avatar.


* *


----------



## Kynx

Happy Birthday @GIA Diamonds 
Welcome to adulthood, now @BlackFandango can remove the kid gloves, god help you 
:laughing:


----------



## Apple Pine

I criticize you for not finding birthday cake picture, to make the congratulations more awesome  

Say Happy Birthday to @GIA Diamonds!!!


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Welcome to adulthood, now @BlackFandango can remove the kid gloves, god help you
> :laughing:


I can wear the adult glove now.


----------



## sinaasappel

@BlackFandango @Apple Pine @psychedelicmango @FluffyTheAnarchist @Neverontime @knife @Drunk Parrot @Earthious @AddictiveMuse @The Lawyer @stargazing grasshopper @Axwell @Morphy10k @i can't play the piano [MENTION=206682]WikiRevolution @Polexia @TreeBob (why not) @Tzara @Wytch(I still have a lot of people to mention but for the first few this is a thank you) 

* *




I thought you'd appreciate the semi soppy love song throwback
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pIgZ7gMze7A




@Apple Pine time for mentions


----------



## Kynx

Apple Pine said:


> I criticize you for not finding birthday cake picture, to make the congratulations more awesome
> 
> Say Happy Birthday to @GIA Diamonds!!!


They're delivering the cake.


----------



## knife

Neverontime said:


> They're delivering the cake.


The _others_ are. This is me:


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

ENTPs. As Ne doms, you see big picture, generalizing details. Generalizing too much that you lose track of the rules. As in, criticizing the type above you. I am going to use my inferior Fe to throw a temper tantrum now. 



GIA Diamonds said:


> @BlackFandango @Apple Pine @psychedelicmango @FluffyTheAnarchist @Neverontime @knife @Drunk Parrot @Earthious @AddictiveMuse @The Lawyer @stargazing grasshopper @Axwell @Morphy10k @i can't play the piano [MENTION=206682]WikiRevolution @Polexia @TreeBob (why not) @Tzara @Wytch(I still have a lot of people to mention but for the first few this is a thank you)
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you'd appreciate the semi soppy love song throwback
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pIgZ7gMze7A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Apple Pine time for mentions


why thank you GIA DIA-monde. I am curious to know, what prompted this mention? :happy: 

I must also add that this post alone has increased your post to thank ratio by 1.1422603% alone.

Happy birthday @GIA Diamonds!


----------



## sinaasappel

Earthious said:


> ENTPs. As Ne doms, you see big picture, generalizing details. Generalizing too much that you lose track of the rules. As in, criticizing the type above you. I am going to use my inferior Fe to throw a temper tantrum now.
> 
> 
> 
> why thank you GIA DIA-monde. I am curious to know, what prompted this mention? :happy:
> 
> I must also add that this post alone has increased your post to thank ratio by 1.1422603% alone.


To share my birthday you guys are amazing and I wanna celebrate it with everyone :winetime: 

@Apple Pine time for mentions


----------



## Kynx

@BlackFandango :shocked: 

David Bowie died :sad:


----------



## Apple Pine




----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I'm stepping through the door
And I'm floating
In a most peculiar way
And the stars look very different today


----------



## sinaasappel

Neverontime said:


> @BlackFandango :shocked:
> 
> David Bowie died :sad:


I can't believe it :sad: 
I honestly thought it was some bad Facebook prank that spread (not by you, of course)


Don't try and sleep thought the end of the world
Let's be alone together 
And bury me alive
We can stay young forever 
Cause I won't give up without a fight
Screaming from the top of your lungs

~Alone together is gospel p!atd and fob


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=84210" target="_blank">BlackFandango</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> :shocked:
> 
> David Bowie died :sad:


:sad: I woke up to that news this morning. I've been a die-hard Bowie fan since I was a kid, his death is very saddening. I feel for his friends and family, especially when I read that he had a teenage daughter; it's hard to lose a parent at any age, but so young!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

GIA Diamonds said:


> Neverontime said:
> 
> 
> 
> @BlackFandango :shocked:
> 
> David Bowie died :sad:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe it :sad:
> I honestly thought it was some bad Facebook prank that spread (not by you, of course)
Click to expand...

Wouldn't put it past her.. :wink:


----------



## Kynx

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Wouldn't put it past her.. :wink:


As if I'd ever socialize enough to get a rumour started.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> As if I'd ever socialize enough to get a rumour started.


It's always the quiet ones :wink:


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> It's always the quiet ones... :wink:


... who get blamed for things that the extraverts do, I know, I know.


----------



## Apple Pine

No critic today. For David.


----------



## karmachameleon

INTJs
You sound very convincing but you are often wrong about stuff
also, you never help me with typing me............


----------



## sinaasappel

Dammit @Occams Chainsaw quote my posts when I'm not in school :crazy:



Don't try and sleep thought the end of the world
Let's be alone together 
And bury me alive
We can stay young forever 
Cause I won't give up without a fight
Screaming from the top of your lungs

~Alone together is gospel p!atd and fob


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ENTPs know how to have fun.


----------



## sinaasappel

stargazing grasshopper said:


> ENTPs know how to have fun.


you have some explaining to do mister


----------



## BlackFandango

*sniff* Gia's avatar is all grown up!


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> at heart, sure


I've never been to Heart, could I have the address?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> I've never been to Heart, could I have the address?


I thought Ni-doms never ask for directions.


----------



## RaisinKG

u shud be typed, unknown


----------



## sinaasappel

are you looking in the mirror unknown?


----------



## Kynx

GIA Diamonds said:


> are you looking in the mirror unknown?


If they're looking at the mirror with love and adoration in their eyes, they're entp.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ^is always ready for more 'sex on the beach'^


^Always on the beach ready^

:laughing:


----------



## RaisinKG

way too much in the clouds, your head is.
perhaps be less idealistic you should.


----------



## Fire Away

^Unknown types are pervs.



stargazing grasshopper said:


> INFPs are logical types, often kind, caring & so close but yet so far away. Kinda like a Pegasus sent from the heavens.
> TopCat's type is ISFP (likely 6w7), but you could have criticized him as an unknown type.


Wtf? I'm about as fuckin 6w7 as you are badass. <and you're not badass at all.

Oh and the only iSFP here is your mother. I'm a %100 pure blood ESTj


----------



## MatchaBlizzard

Sometimes "unknown personality" just means too lazy to fill in the box.


----------



## RaisinKG

consider the feelings of others fi-dom


----------



## sinaasappel

^^Is offended because pt is marked unknown 


>.<


----------



## The Lawyer

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Do you suffer a short memory span ESFP?


In a word, yes

Plus understanding how that talk of yours about pigs and hunting was supposed to be related to MBTI would require me to read some of the previous posts, and you know that I can't be doing that



stargazing grasshopper said:


> My comment was mildly critical of ENTPs because they'd do anything for a rush, including hanging out of a littlebird, with an AR-10 or MP5 shooting invasive species of pigs.


Now that I understand what it was about it's actually pretty funny



stargazing grasshopper said:


> Oh young Padawan ESFP, you could learn a thing or two from Fluffy.


Can you imagine what two ExFPs doing something related to learning together would look like? I can't

Oh wait, actually I can

* *













 @FluffyTheAnarchist


----------



## sinaasappel

Wait esfp, hold that thought 


>.<


----------



## The Lawyer

GIA Diamonds said:


> Wait esfp, hold that thought
> 
> 
> >.<


It's too late, it already flew away like my little pony

It's good to let your thoughts leave your head once in a while, ENTP... and by that I don't mean abusing people around you with analyzing your thoughts out loud until they start crying


----------



## sinaasappel

The Lawyer said:


> It's too late, it already flew away like my little pony
> 
> It's good to let your thoughts leave your head once in a while, ENTP... and by that I don't mean abusing people around you with analyzing your thoughts out loud until they start crying


It's more like random troll conversations with anyone who can I message 


>.<


----------



## fuliajulia

GIA Diamonds said:


> It's more like random troll conversations with anyone who can I message
> 
> 
> >.<


This is the most ENTP comment ever made.


----------



## Octopus1

@The Lawyer, ESFPs are as sharp as my pencil from when I was learning how to write at the age of 5.  #nobadblood


----------



## The Lawyer

It's only like an ENTP to try to write at the age of 5... always has to be smarter than everyone

Couldn't you have used the pencils to try to make them stand on your forehead like all the normal kids?


----------



## Born12

Neverontime said:


> Infp suggests embracing life.
> 
> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> stop it! :laughing: you're killing me
> :laughing:


Shhh, don't let everyone know we are secretly evil. They don't need to know we kill people. x)


----------



## Born12

The Lawyer said:


> It's only like an ENTP to try to write at the age of 5... always has to be smarter than everyone
> 
> Couldn't you have used the pencils to try to make them stand on your forehead like all the normal kids?


My normal was going around the house with a fake gun practicing my death scenes... o_o


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Born12 said:


> Shhh, don't let everyone know we are secretly evil. They don't need to know we kill people. x)


...awww....you are right, suicidal INFPs with multiple personality disorders are people too. :')


----------



## BlackFandango

The Lawyer said:


> It's only like an ENTP to try to write at the age of 5... always has to be smarter than everyone
> 
> Couldn't you have used the pencils to try to make them stand on your forehead like all the normal kids?


I could read by the time I was three, fucking moron ESFPs.


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> I could read by the time I was three, fucking moron ESFPs.


But you couldn't wipe your own butt until you were 13


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

MatchaBlizzard said:


> Sometimes "unknown personality" just means too lazy to fill in the box.


Perhaps but sometimes people change their type from ISFP to ESTJ so they may invade a type exclusive thread.
Example: Retsu's ESTJ exclusive clubhouse (no longer exclusive) thread. 
Initially the non ESTJs (including myself) were warned that thread was exclusive to ESTJs & that they'd receive an infraction should they continue to post comments there. 
TC suddenly changed his type from ISFP to ESTJ & he's been trolling the ESTJ threads ever since.

Just saying that not everybody typed as Unknown Personality does so due to being a lazy ass such as yourself.


----------



## Born12

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ...awww....you are right, suicidal INFPs with multiple personality disorders are people too. :')


Or perhaps all INxx's are simply just psychotic, sociopaths or emotionally unstable.  I mean have you looked at all the black on the INFJs? Famous INFJs - CelebrityTypes.com


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

INFPs are often classy people.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

TopCatLSD said:


> Wtf? I'm about as fuckin 6w7 as you are badass. <and you're not badass at all.
> 
> Oh and the only iSFP here is your mother. I'm a %100 pure blood ESTj


Hey don't sweat it, we're not all puny dicked little man complex as you appear to be.
I'm not suggesting that you go back to being an ISFP, nope I'z just having fun messing with a neurotic troll.

BTW Just because you care so much, I'll guess that my mom's personality type is likely ESFP.

This reminds me of what an unhealthy ISFP would resemble.


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> But you couldn't wipe your own butt until you were 13


Funnily enough, that did actually take me longer (not _that_ long though, thankfully), but that was due to being disabled, not INFJ.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Born12 said:


> Or perhaps all INxx's are simply just psychotic, sociopaths or emotionally unstable.  I mean have you looked at all the black on the INFJs? Famous INFJs - CelebrityTypes.com


Yeah, celebrity types is on crack, half of their typings are ridiculous... and why single out INFJs? According to celeb types, INTJs are hardly vegetarian too... yet ENTJs are all pink and fluffy... aaaand their ENTJ list includes Nancy Pelosi and Bill Gates (Gates is as INTP as it gets, Pelosi - probably ENFJ) that sight is full of bull. 

ESTPs are pretty interesting... that list includes just about everyone and their mother... and also happens to be pretty clean... famous ESTP according to "typingoncrack.com" are: Alexander the Great (ENTx), Churchill (ENTP), FDR (ENFx), Amy Whinehouse(INFP), Ben Affleck (ISFP), and Meryl Streep (INTJ)! I am not even going to go into the gray area such as JFK and Trump (I'd type both as ESFPs)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> INFPs are often classy people.


INFPs are ESTJs' kryptonite.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Funnily enough, that did actually take me longer (not _that_ long though, thankfully), but that was due to being disabled, not INFJ.


Well, I am not disabled, yet I started talking at 6 months, and walking at a little over 1. I am still super-clumsy and terrible at anything that requires physical skill or quick physical reaction... even freaking fussball!!! I am always like 10 seconds late! Could never climb anything without slipping and falling, and jumped onto the pommel/side-horse/bench at the gym instead of over it. :laughing:


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Yeah, celebrity types is on crack, half of their typings are ridiculous... and why single out INFJs? According to celeb types, INTJs are hardly vegetarian too... yet ENTJs are all pink and fluffy... aaaand their ENTJ list includes Nancy Pelosi and Bill Gates (Gates is as INTP as it gets, Pelosi - probably ENFJ) that sight is full of bull.
> 
> ESTPs are pretty interesting... that list includes just about everyone and their mother... and also happens to be pretty clean... famous ESTP according to "typingoncrack.com" are: Alexander the Great (ENTx), Churchill (ENTP), FDR (ENFx), Amy Whinehouse(INFP), Ben Affleck (ISFP), and Meryl Streep (INTJ)! I am not even going to go into the gray area such as JFK and Trump (I'd type both as ESFPs)


Most of the INFJ typings seem okay to me, though. The only black one I find myself taking issue with is Mugabe, who always struck me as SJ. Of the rest, Lars von Trier is INTJ, I think; Annie Clark is listed as INTJ but I think she's INFJ, and I don't have an alternate typing for Sam Harris, but I just don't see INFJ with him.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Most of the INFJ typings seem okay to me, though. The only black one I find myself taking issue with is Mugabe, who always struck me as SJ. Of the rest, Lars von Trier is INTJ, I think; Annie Clark is listed as INTJ but I think she's INFJ, and I don't have an alternate typing for Sam Harris, but I just don't see INFJ with him.


Sam Harris is probably a TJ. Bin Laden doesn't strike me as an INFJ for some reason there is something Fi/Te-ish about him, but I don't know how to type him. Jefferson - INTJ? Chomsky xNTP? Schopenhauer - INTP. Trotsky xNTJ? Christie ENTP?

Trotsky is pretty funny. 

_Not believing in force is the same as not believing in gravity.
__The end may justify the means as long as there is something that justifies the end._


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Sam Harris is probably a TJ. Bin Laden doesn't strike me as an INFJ for some reason there is something Fi/Te-ish about him, but I don't know how to type him. Jefferson - INTJ? Chomsky xNTP? Schopenhauer - INTP. Trotsky xNTJ? Christie ENTP?
> 
> Trotsky is pretty funny.
> 
> _Not believing in force is the same as not believing in gravity.
> __The end may justify the means as long as there is something that justifies the end._


Chomsky I'm fairly certain is INFJ. A lot of his political views are based on moral grounds–a big-picture philosophy of moral universal-ism, which is pretty consistent with an Ni-Fe way of reasoning.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Chomsky I'm fairly certain is INFJ. A lot of his political views are based on moral grounds–a big-picture philosophy of moral universal-ism, which is pretty consistent with an Ni-Fe way of reasoning.


hmm. you may be right, i need to study him a little more, but INTPs can be pretty moralistic and incredibly persistent if they believe in something. ENTPs can be just as "holier than thou" as INTPs but with added drama. 
Do you think Snowden was an INFJ or an INTP?
He's all about the "truth", I'd guess INTP.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Chomsky INFJ; Snowdon INTP.


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hmm. you may be right, i need to study him a little more, but INTPs can be pretty moralistic and incredibly persistent if they believe in something. ENTPs can be just as "holier than thou" as INTPs but with added drama.
> Do you think Snowden was an INFJ or an INTP?
> He's all about the "truth", I'd guess INTP.


Edward Snowden, my first guess would be INTP. An INFJ's inferior Se might not have the wherewithal to withstand sexy Russian spies. :tongue:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Edward Snowden, my first guess would be INTP. An INFJ's inferior Se might not have the wherewithal to withstand sexy Russian spies. :tongue:


hahaha... yeah, what was he (over)thinking??? seeking asylum with the Russians! Ideology makes people blind, glad to see he's come to his ssenses now and seems to want an asylum _from_ the Russians.  

My INFJ husband (who happens to hate Chomsky with a passion) refuses to let him into the INFJ ranks too. 

Intellectual INFJs can easily pass for INTPs sometimes, especially if they have NT parents.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Chomsky INFJ; Snowdon INTP.


Chomsky -- borderline... tough call, could be an INFJ e-5 or something... he shows more Ti than Fe.
Snowden -- agreed.


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hahaha... yeah, what was he (over)thinking??? seeking asylum with the Russians! Ideology makes people blind, glad to see he's come to his ssenses now and seems to want an asylum _from_ the Russians.  My INFJ husband (who happens to hate Chomsky with a passion, refuses to let him into the INFJ ranks too)


Why does he hate Chomsky?



FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Chomsky -- borderline... tough call, could be an INFJ e-5 or something... he shows more Ti than Fe.
> Snowden -- agreed.


You have to remember that not everyone's developed at the same level. Abraham Lincoln, for instance, was an INTP, but had a strong moral sense, and an emotional intelligence that could rival most FJs. Same reason why people wanna type Bernie Sanders as an F.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Why does he hate Chomsky?
> 
> 
> 
> You have to remember that not everyone's developed at the same level. Abraham Lincoln, for instance, was an INTP, but had a strong moral sense, and an emotional intelligence that could rival most FJs. Same reason why people wanna type Bernie Sanders as an F.


Cause Chomsky is a socialist. I am the most liberal person in the family, remember? 

It's funny how libertarianism (or the desire to be left alone, control one's environment) can be easily taken to either of the extremes, but most people intimately familiar with the Soviet system are likely to be opposed to the idea of "workers controlling the workplace", cause in reality anti-capitalism breeds stagnation at best, and severe limitation of freedoms/oppression -- on average. 

Hmmm, so you think Sanders isn't an F? How would you type him? INTP? Hilary is an xSTJ imho.
Sanders and Trump face to face is too damn hilarious   

If Sanders is an INTP and Trump is an ESFP they are the exact opposites.

He's totally an INTP in this video


----------



## Fire Away

^Fuck Sanders #Trump2016



stargazing grasshopper said:


> Perhaps but sometimes people change their type from ISFP to ESTJ so they may invade a type exclusive thread.
> Example: Retsu's ESTJ exclusive clubhouse (no longer exclusive) thread.
> Initially the non ESTJs (including myself) were warned that thread was exclusive to ESTJs & that they'd receive an infraction should they continue to post comments there.
> TC suddenly changed his type from ISFP to ESTJ & he's been trolling the ESTJ threads ever since.
> 
> Just saying that not everybody typed as Unknown Personality does so due to being a lazy ass such as yourself.


Wanna keep your mouth shut? Or should I just punch you in the dick?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

TopCatLSD said:


> ^Fuck Sanders #Trump2016


lol... and that's impossible to take seriously! this election is going to be interesting.


----------



## sinaasappel

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> lol... and that's impossible to take seriously! this election is going to be interesting.





>.<


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Funnily enough, that did actually take me longer (not _that_ long though, thankfully), but that was due to being disabled, not INFJ.


I was going with the inferior sensing and not noticing your sticky botton....


----------



## The Lawyer

BlackFandango said:


> I could read by the time I was three, fucking moron ESFPs.


That's only because you had to be able to read and write to find websites with porn INFJ


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Cause Chomsky is a socialist. I am the most liberal person in the family, remember?
> 
> It's funny how libertarianism (or the desire to be left alone, control one's environment) can be easily taken to either of the extremes, but most people intimately familiar with the Soviet system are likely to be opposed to the idea of "workers controlling the workplace", cause in reality anti-capitalism breeds stagnation at best, and severe limitation of freedoms/oppression -- on average.
> 
> Hmmm, so you think Sanders isn't an F? How would you type him? INTP? Hilary is an xSTJ imho.
> Sanders and Trump face to face is too damn hilarious
> 
> If Sanders is an INTP and Trump is an ESFP they are the exact opposites.
> 
> He's totally an INTP in this video


My problem with the US today is the we're a crony-capitalist oligarchy, and the upper-class has socialism where it suits them. I.e. Wall Street has very little government oversight, but the taxpayers still bail them out when things go bad, or how big corporations use welfare to subsidize their shitty wages. My problems with libertarianism are these: it's too simplistic, it wants to govern the America of 2016 by the principles of 1776, without taking into account how we've changed and grown as a country over the past twelve score years–libertarianism was not made to govern a macro-economy; it has an inconsistent sense of freedom, where it hates the federal government infringing on someone's liberty, it has no qualms about the State government, or someone in the private sector doing the same; and finally, it's dogmatic, for a group of people who claim to be all about individual liberty, they're not all that big on individual thought–it's the same ideological "tow the line, or fuck off" mentality you see everywhere.

Sanders is ENTJ, imo. Very much, "here's a fact, it's wrong and needs to change" that make me think dom-Te, inf-Fi. Clinton is too focus-tested and prepackaged to get a handle on how she really thinks. She's very pandering.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> *My problem with the US today is the we're a crony-capitalist oligarchy, and the upper-class has socialism where it suits them. I.e. Wall Street has very little government oversight, but the taxpayers still bail them out when things go bad, or how big corporations use welfare to subsidize their shitty wages.* My problems with libertarianism are these: it's too simplistic, it wants to govern the America of 2016 by the principles of 1776, without taking into account how we've changed and grown as a country over the past twelve score years–libertarianism was not made to govern a macro-economy; it has an inconsistent sense of freedom, where it hates the federal government infringing on someone's liberty, it has no qualms about the State government, or someone in the private sector doing the same; and finally, it's dogmatic, for a group of people who claim to be all about individual liberty, they're not all that big on individual thought–it's the same ideological "tow the line, or fuck off" mentality you see everywhere.
> 
> Sanders is ENTJ, imo. Very much, "here's a fact, it's wrong and needs to change" that make me think dom-Te, inf-Fi. Clinton is too focus-tested and prepackaged to get a handle on how she really thinks. She's very pandering.


yeah, yeah, yeah... still the best system in the world today if you ask me... but you can always move to Sweden! 
Lovely place, heck, i'd move to Sweden! You kind of have to lack ambition in order to move to a socialist country though... so could work for an e-9 like me, would probably be suffocating for an e-3 or even an e-4, cause socialism comes with repression of individual expression.

I don't see Sanders as an ENTJ, but to each his own.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I would move to the third world before a socialist country. Would still work for the first world capitalists, though. Just need to to leverage the internet.


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yeah, yeah, yeah... still the best system in the world today if you ask me...


Isn't that like being the world's tallest midget? :tongue:

My point is this, both capitalism and socialism have good ideas, and we're a mixed economy, but instead of mixing the best of both, we're mixing the worst.


----------



## The Lawyer

I present to you the INFJ, the only type that suffers from both socionostalgia and capitalismnostalgia.


----------



## BlackFandango

The Lawyer said:


> I present to you the INFJ, the only type that suffers from both socionostalgia and capitalismnostalgia.


I'm not a particularly nostalgic person actually, that's why I don't watch a lot of Netflix.


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> I'm not a particularly nostalgic person actually, that's why I don't watch a lot of Netflix.


But he will chill


>.<


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I would move to the third world before a socialist country. Would still work for the first world capitalists, though. Just need to to leverage the internet.


oh, but have you been to Stockholm?  
I'm in love with that city, it's like socialism in the best possible civilized "live and let live" way... noone is rushing, people are reasonable, the little things are well thought out and designed, the attitude is neutral, respectful, non-intrusive, kind and relaxed... 

Such a cozy city... lots of nature, art, and space to think. 

If you ever visit, go to the photo museum (Fotografiska museet i Stockholm - Inte bara foto) after seeing the exhibits go to the gorgeously designed top floor cafe with windows spanning the length of the outside wall, overseeing the water-- best view! noone will bother you there, and you get to have some great coffee and delicious high-end treats, while just thinking and observing peacefully before you are politely wished good night (at 10 or 11 pm! in the summer)... pure bliss. ) 

there are also pianos randomly placed throughout the city center... anyone can jump in and play...


----------



## sinaasappel

Marco


>.<


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> oh, but have you been to Stockholm?
> I'm in love with that city, it's like socialism in the best possible civilized "live and let live" way... noone is rushing, people are reasonable, the little things are well thought out and designed, the attitude is neutral, respectful, non-intrusive, kind and relaxed...
> 
> Such a cozy city... lots of nature, art, and space to think.
> 
> If you ever visit, go to the photo museum (Fotografiska museet i Stockholm - Inte bara foto) after seeing the exhibits go to the gorgeously designed top floor cafe with windows spanning the length of the outside wall, overseeing the water-- best view! noone will bother you there, and you get to have some great coffee and delicious high-end treats, while just thinking and observing peacefully before you are politely wished good night (at 10 or 11 pm! in the summer)... pure bliss. )
> 
> there are also pianos randomly placed throughout the city center... anyone can jump in and play...


Looks like Fluffy's got...



Stockholm Syndrome.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Looks like Fluffy's got...
> 
> 
> 
> Stockholm Syndrome.


:wink:

i think every optimist has a bit of a Stockholm syndrome.
@_BlackFandango_
... and a proponent of socialism (not pointing fingers here cough cough) better embrace it full on!!


----------



## Kynx

Always the last poster! 

You talk too much, esfp. 

:tongue:


----------



## sinaasappel

I KNOW I got at least one question right on this fema test the question was on the personality test you took online which one corresponds with the decision making process

Thinking and feeling ftw 


>.<


----------



## Fire Away

^Dont you have a banana to shove up your ass?


----------



## sinaasappel

I would but aren't you using it?


>.<


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Always the last poster!
> 
> You talk too much, esfp.
> 
> :tongue:


If I were *always* the last poster, I'd be the *only* poster... and talking to themselves is _introverts' _favorite pastime.:wink:


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> I would but aren't you using it?
> 
> 
> >.<


I'm sure I can find you something else. Better, even!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

GIA Diamonds said:


> I would but aren't you using it?
> 
> 
> >.<


when did that stop you, ENTP?


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> I'm sure I can find you something else. Better, even!


How are those grownup gloves buddy 



FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> when did that stop you, ENTP?


Not you too fluffy! :shocked: :laughing:

P.s NyQuil tastes waaaay better when it comes back up just sayin....



>.<


----------



## RaisinKG

you act way too much like my idol Iron Man, you do.

just do it!!!!


----------



## surrealrain

I'm doing GIA Diamonds since flourine's type is unknown.

GIA Diamonds, ENTPs, or at least some of the ones I meant, are smart asses lol. Not saying that you are, but the ENTPs I have met are.


----------



## kagayama

@flourine Can you find someone better than Homura and/or Kyubey to be quoted? I'm sure you can (sorry)


----------



## RaisinKG

is your inferior ne missing the point?


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> If I were *always* the last poster, I'd be the *only* poster... and talking to themselves is _introverts' _favorite pastime.:wink:


And we still don't talk as much as extraverts :wink:


How's life Fluffy? 
Have you been _very_ busy or just, ya know, hanging around?


----------



## Kynx

surrealrain said:


> I'm doing GIA Diamonds since flourine's type is unknown.


Oh, really? 
:laughing:

Infp slipped in first @BlackFandango




> GIA Diamonds, ENTPs, or at least some of the ones I meant, are smart asses lol. Not saying that you are, but the ENTPs I have met are.


Oh dear, infp. 
That's not ruthless enough for this thread.


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Oh, really?
> :laughing:
> 
> Infp slipped in first @BlackFandango


It's not about who does it first, but best.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> And we still don't talk as much as extraverts :wink:
> 
> 
> How's life Fluffy?
> Have you been _very_ busy or just, ya know, hanging around?


Life is good!  not _very_ busy at the moment, just hanging, chilling, enjoying myself.
I'll PM you some fun stuff I've discovered lately!


----------



## Zelian

reads the topic title looks above sees no criticizing kk im out lel


----------



## PerilousPirahna

Hey INFJ, how is your fifth wife doing?


----------



## BlackFandango

PerilousPirahna said:


> Hey INFJ, how is your fifth wife doing?


Better than your wife, I just saw her while you were binge watching LPs.


----------



## PerilousPirahna

BlackFandango said:


> Better than your wife, I just saw her while you were binge watching LPs.


:laughing:

Oh, and sorry about placing your toothbrush next to the green one rather than the indigo, which messed up the color spectrum. Are you still crying over that?


----------



## BlackFandango

PerilousPirahna said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Oh, and sorry about placing your toothbrush next to the green one rather than the indigo, which messed up the color spectrum. Are you still crying over that?


I'm colorblind, you insensitive twat!

:tongue:


----------



## PerilousPirahna

BlackFandango said:


> I'm colorblind, you insensitive twat!
> 
> :tongue:


(Holy shit, really? If you are, then fuck. If you aren't, you got me good )

Edit: Wait.... Oh I get it :exterminate:


----------



## BlackFandango

PerilousPirahna said:


> (Holy shit, really? If you are, then fuck. If you aren't, you got me good )
> 
> Edit: Wait.... Oh I get it :exterminate:


Funny thing is, I actually am! :laughing:


----------



## RaisinKG

you're a very idealistic man, eh, Mr. INFJ?


----------



## RaisinKG

Double post, but

unknown y u so indecisive?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

INTP. Hmm. You're glad you're not as silly as me, but you'd like to have my style :wink:


----------



## knife

And what style would that be, Little Ms. ENTP?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

No style is best style 

Still between INFJ and ENTP hm? You could resign to the fact that you're ISFJ you know.


----------



## RaisinKG

black panther ENTP, you should be less afraid of the light... *Let there be LIGHT!*


----------



## sinaasappel

flourine said:


> black panther ENTP, you should be less afraid of the light... *Let there be LIGHT!*


you're still afraid of the dark though


----------



## knife

psychedelicmango said:


> No style is best style
> 
> Still between INFJ and ENTP hm? You could resign to the fact that you're ISFJ you know.


Maybe I've made my decision and just prefer others to make their own decisions about me :kitteh:


flourine said:


> black panther ENTP, you should be less afraid of the light... *Let there be LIGHT!*













GIA Diamonds said:


> you're still afraid of the dark though


...also better sex! :crazy:


----------



## The red spirit

Maybe someday you will type yourself.......


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

ISFPs...pretty good in bed. Just kick 'em out when they start crying.


----------



## sinaasappel

November said:


> ISFPs...pretty good in bed. Just kick 'em out when they start crying.


Back from the dead I see....


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

GIA Diamonds said:


> Back from the dead I see....


Dead on the outside, alive on the inside :3


----------



## sinaasappel

November said:


> Dead on the outside, alive on the inside :3


Welcome Back!


----------



## Apple Pine

I criticize you for nothing.


----------



## RaisinKG

we may be cut from the same cloth, but your sense of fashion and fabulousness is lacking.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

MLP sweaters are not in fashion and playmobil haircuts are not fabulous. 
Not that it's much better for the INTJ 3, but at least he probably knows how to clean up.


----------



## piano

caja is a fruit that sort of tastes like a mild mango. you have no Se therefore you probably can't play the guitar in your avatar. false advertising? typical ENTP behavior.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Aww look! _Another_ INFJ [You're INFJ now?!] Tell me about how wise beyond your years you are INFJ. Tell me about how much of an old soul and how much of a special snowflake you are. :3

[INFJ? Interesting]


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Yes, I'm a horrible liar. False advertising is bad, like drugs. Manipulating people out of some delusional sense of "doing the best thing for them", on the other hand, is completely justified. INFJs are assholes in denial. Get a little more real with your own emotions and your expectations of others, INFJ, and life will get easier for your precious little 4 heart.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Just for the record though, it seems as if I'm the only entp who's not musical.:shocked:
I'm planning on starting with the guitar soon though (next paycheck)


Edit

Oooh I skipped the ISFP. What a treat XD

(clears throat)

I'll tell you this slowly so you'll understand, cos I'm generous that way. 

Your feelings don't matter to anyone else other than you.


----------



## RaisinKG

ahhh... too much partying for me...


----------



## sudo

not enough partying.


----------



## RaisinKG

nooooooo! nooo!


----------



## Destroyer of Expectations

I'm an Intp, but I'm turbulent so I'll criticize your assertive. Assertives are boring.


----------



## sinaasappel

Destroyer of Expectations said:


> I'm an Intp, but I'm turbulent so I'll criticize your assertive. Assertives are boring.


If you got out of the house you wouldn't know what boredom is like intp


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Destroyer of Expectations

What would an Entp know of boredom?


----------



## RaisinKG

take a deep breathe, release your chi and your pent up stress into the outside world, thats it... relax...


----------



## RainingSun

Easy for the bat to say to the birds and the beasts.


----------



## Waveshine

what? you're so hard to understand sometimes...


----------



## RaisinKG

chill out ENTP, theres no need for you to act like a clown around these parts.


----------



## RainingSun

A thinker such as yourself should understand easily, ENTP! Or perhaps you are out of touch with your childhood self? For shame! Go read an Aesop's fable while hanging upside down and holding your breath until counting to 100. That might help!


----------



## Waveshine

geeeez so butthurt. coming from you, i'm not very surprised


----------



## Mange

Man, you and your... Jokes... You're much wittier than me. Bastard!


----------



## RainingSun

Um... so typical of an ENTP to go for such low hanging fruit. You should have made a pun about birds and bees or something. Try a little creativity here and there!


----------



## Waveshine

hehehe you INFPs are so cute :') can't even make a proper insult


----------



## RaisinKG

you enjoy hoarding rabbits so much that Mr Rabbit and Mrs Hare would like their rabbits back!


----------



## Waveshine

what a debbie downer... i was just having fun =(


----------



## RainingSun

Oh, ENTP, you do so _amuse_ me! They are not insults. They are critiques. Of course I'd be gentle. You haven't seen me when I'm ESTJ though. Ohohohohohoho. 

As for you, unknown, keep typing those critiques instead of typing yourself. Perhaps it will distract you from your unfortunate identity crisis.


----------



## RaisinKG

perhaps you should reconsider your type, INFP, you might be an ESTJ with well developed Ne-Fi!


----------



## Waveshine

sure, INFP. you'll be a super nasty ESTJ when you're stressed but then you'd just go back to normal and cry since you felt so bad about saying all those mean things to me

also why should INFP listen to you, unknown? you don't even know what your own type is!


----------



## RaisinKG

what if im just hiding it from you? entp? u shud be more clever...


----------



## Fire Away

Go back to your cave u scrub.


----------



## RaisinKG

take me with you, fellow unknown!


----------



## Kynx

Another lost dominant perceiver, you guys should have bracelets with your address on them.


----------



## RaisinKG

what are you talking about? i'm a dominant judger just like you? why are you resting in the sunset, INFP? write that story already!


----------



## sinaasappel

flourine said:


> what are you talking about? i'm a dominant judger just like you? why are you resting in the sunset, INFP? write that story already!


looool Nooo, That so reminds me of someone I know!

get back to work intp


----------



## RaisinKG

what are you talking about? your just as lazy as me!


----------



## sinaasappel

flourine said:


> what are you talking about? your just as lazy as me!


Did you finish your homework yet?


----------



## RaisinKG

wow i really need to catch up on something i like! video games and being a couch potato! thanks for noticing!


----------



## Kynx

flourine said:


> what are you talking about? i'm a dominant judger just like you? why are you resting in the sunset, INFP? write that story already!


Well set your type on your profile then and stop procrastinating. Obviously not a S aux or you'd have noticed it's a backdrop.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

<3


----------



## Kynx

November said:


> <3


:loveyou:


----------



## RaisinKG

get real, dreamer! and while your at it, get on time already!


----------



## Kynx

flourine said:


> get real, dreamer! and while your at it, get on time already!


Oh it's you again


----------



## Fantome

Neverontime said:


> Oh it's you again


I'd say, oh no, it's YOU again....
Why are you always trying to know how everybody feels and think you felt it before too?
Can't you understand some people have almost no emotions?


----------



## RaisinKG

follow the path of the safe, co dependent thinker.
repress your ideas to the safety of security and certainty
do not speak your mind, and brave more the labels of "strange man" than the (big word) of (big word)
and on issues that do not seem important to you, stand down, and don't do anything.


----------



## sinaasappel

flourine said:


> follow the path of the safe, co dependent thinker.
> repress your ideas to the safety of security and certainty
> do not speak your mind, and brave more the labels of "strange man" than the (big word) of (big word)
> and on issues that do not seem important to you, stand down, and don't do anything.


^^said no unknown type ever, are you sure you are unknown?


----------



## RaisinKG

aye, ENTP, and while your at it, finish that invention of yours! it's been sittin in the "old" bin for 142132141247 years!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

flourine said:


> aye, ENTP, and while your at it, finish that invention of yours! it's been sittin in the "old" bin for 142132141247 years!


hey INTP, at least the ENTP has an actual "old" bin, while all of your bins are completely imaginary


----------



## RaisinKG

hold on, i think, therefore I am, that's all the proof I need to know that those bins are real!

on the other hand, you eat too much!

edit: why you think i'm INTP? it says im unknown


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

The Lawyer said:


> Si-inferiors? I'm ESFP for like 2 months now
> 
> Since you're not a Si-dom, I'll assume that it's not your Si nostalgia for my previous type that made you commit this type fail - it must be that Se of yours again, *now if you will look at my listed type pls and see it for what it is*


An ESFP giving orders <----- *points fingers and laughs*
Gotta decide, hon, either you want to be an ESFP or to be taken seriously. :laughing:


----------



## sinaasappel

Apple Pine said:


> Bunny has almost died...


But *tears*



FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> An ESFP giving orders <----- *points fingers and laughs*
> Gotta decide, hon, either you want to be an ESFP or to be taken seriously. :laughing:


XD


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFandango

The Lawyer said:


> Si-inferiors? I'm ESFP for like 2 months now
> 
> Since you're not a Si-dom, I'll assume that it's not your Si nostalgia for my previous type that made you commit this type fail - it must be that Se of yours again, now if you will look at my listed type pls and see it for what it is


Nah, it's just that on Tapatalk you have to click on someone's name to see their type, and you change it so often anyway that I figure my comment will be relevant again at some point in the near future.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Nah, it's just that on Tapatalk you have to click on someone's name to see their type, and you change it so often anyway that I figure my comment will be relevant again at some point in the near future.
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


Get tech savvy infj -_-


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Often has organizational issues


----------



## sinaasappel

Earthious said:


> Often has organizational issues


You should see my binder, and the agenda I don't have

Often presents situational irony


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Schizoid

Oh you lazy INTPs, how often do you leave your house, time to stop being a couch potato!


edit: The grass isn't always greener on the other side, ENTP! :tongue:


----------



## sinaasappel

Schizoid said:


> Oh you lazy INTPs, how often do you leave your house, time to stop being a couch potato!
> 
> 
> edit: The grass isn't always greener on the other side, ENTP! :tongue:


Did you forget to water it?


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFandango

Is here instead of off inventing a new dance. I need the Gia Cha Cha in my life.


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Is here instead of inventing a new dance. I need the Gia Cha Cha in my life.


I always imagine choreographed dance moves, but I have no dancing skills at all 


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

what are you guys talking about? yoruichi is not entp, she's estp!


----------



## BlackFandango

flourine said:


> what are you guys talking about? yoruichi is not entp, she's estp!


What on earth are you on about?

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

hold on, its not my fault that i recognize a character, mr idealist


----------



## BlackFandango

flourine said:


> hold on, its not my fault that i recognize a character, mr idealist


If only you could recognize your own personality type.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## piano

notorious for getting under people's skin


----------



## RaisinKG

says you, another INFJ.


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> If only you could recognize your own personality type.
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk





i cant play the piano said:


> notorious for getting under people's skin





flourine said:


> says you, another INFJ.


I believe none of this

Fluorine knows their type

Infjs have yet to push me over the edge

I can't play the piano really can play the piano


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> I believe none of this
> 
> Fluorine knows their type
> 
> Infjs have yet to push me over the edge
> 
> I can't play the piano really can play the piano


I'm actually white.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> I'm actually white.
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


I don't even know how to react to this


----------



## piano

BlackFandango said:


> I'm actually white.
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


i imagined you as anything but white and i don't think it's because of the username


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> have you seen this?
> 
> 
> * *


You know, when Bill O'Reilly isn't being a dick, you can tell he's actually a smart guy. I don't think public college is impossible, though. Why is public school K-12 feasible, but beyond that it's out of the question?

You know, I remember one of the first political opinions I arrived at independently, it was back in 5-6th grade (so 2004), the place I went to school in wasn't very well off; when I learned how much money the US government spends a day in Iraq, I said, "if they spent that money on education, we wouldn't have to hear about all these cuts, or have thirty kids per classroom."

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> You know, when Bill O'Reilly isn't being a dick, you can tell he's actually a smart guy. I don't think public college is impossible, though. Why is public school K-12 feasible, but beyond that it's out of the question?
> 
> You know, I remember one of the first political opinions I arrived at independently, it was back in 5-6th grade (so 2004), the place I went to school in wasn't very well off; when I learned how much money the US government spends a day in Iraq, I said, "if they spent that money on education, we wouldn't have to hear about all these cuts, or have thirty kids per classroom."
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


How would you type O'Reilly? I get an ESTJ vibe from him.

In this day and age you really don't need much money to get a higher education, at least on the undergrad level, best universities post free lectures online, one could simply create a bunch of biometrically verified test centers (use fingerprints as identification for instance) and let people earn their degrees that way... the costs will be minimal, the experience will be completely different... the market will be quickly oversaturated with new grads, the salaries would go down as the result...

However, it's not about the education itself, or the competence....it's about the acknowledgement of validation from the establishment. You'd have to rethink the way universities function, their business models etc... rethink salaries, costs and incentives for both students and faculty... do away with much of the bureaucracy, make private colleges public or subsidized etc. It's a huge topic. 

Also, coming from from a country where education and medicine was a "right", I can testify to the cons of the system as well. The quality of medicine was severely lacking, the overall mentality was pretty much "get in line, bitches... there are dozens of you and only one of me" and as per education, k-12 was fine, but higher ed was very limited by quotas, only so many kids could get in, and the institutions became corrupt very quickly... politics, protections, connections, bribery.... you know all that good under the table business.


----------



## BlackFandango

Very much ESTJ, yeah.

Here's an interesting video, somewhat related to what you're talking about.






With regards to our current education system, I'm watching my sister dig herself into debt, because she's going into a field that requires a degree. That's another problem is the loansharks are making a killing off of students.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Very much ESTJ, yeah.
> 
> Here's an interesting video, somewhat related to what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With regards to our current education system, I'm watching my sister dig herself into debt, because she's going into a field that requires a degree. *That's another problem is the loansharks are making a killing off of students.*
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


Yep, and I have a feeling that THIS part is what actually is somehow going to get reformed soon enough, cause it's out of control. The tuition grows faster than inflation and people are drowning in debt. Not sure how to resolve this though, an interesting question to ponder and research... even if I were to open up a savings account now for a child that hasn't been born yet, and save up for 18-20 years, my savings are unlikely to cover the kid's college education, unless it's a state school etc.

P.S.: love John Green  his youtube crash courses are awesome!!

Bernie's type still escapes me though  You might be right about him being an NTJ, the more I listen to him, the more Te and Fi comes through... but an NTJ that comes off as a feeler is a rare bird. Could he be a mature INFP E-5??


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Yep, and I have a feeling that THIS part is what actually is somehow going to get reformed soon enough, cause it's out of control. The tuition grows faster than inflation and people are drowning in debt. Not sure how to resolve this though, an interesting question to ponder and research... even if I were to open up a savings account now for a child that hasn't been born yet, and save up for 18-20 years, my savings are unlikely to cover the kid's college education, unless it's a state school etc.
> 
> @*BlackFandango*
> P.S.: love John Green  his youtube crash courses are awesome!!
> 
> Bernie's type still escapes me though  You might be right about him being an NTJ, the more I listen to him, the more Te and Fi comes through... but an NTJ that comes off as a feeler is a rare bird. Could he be a mature INFP E-5??


The leading theory on him at the moment is INFP. Could be.

I don't quite get that vibe from him, like Colbert or John Green though, so I'm not sure.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> The leading theory on him at the moment is INFP. Could be.
> 
> I don't quite get that vibe from him, like Colbert or John Green though, so I'm not sure.
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


Colbert and John Green are both ENTPs though


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Colbert and John Green are both ENTPs though


Actually, according to John's tumblr, he's INFP (Hank said in a video recently that he's ENFP), while Colbert took the MBTI on his show and got INFP.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Actually, according to John's tumblr, he's INFP (Hank said in a video recently that he's ENFP), while Colbert took the MBTI on his show and got INFP.


what??!!! *mind blown*

i stand corrected. 
http://flavorwire.com/540287/stephen-colbert-reveals-his-myers-briggs-personality-type







Really??!! Colbert is an Fi-dom?? 
*internal systems crumbling*


----------



## The Lawyer

Pat73 said:


> INFP throws a huge tantrum just because the logic in their life decisions was questioned, and whatever silly explanation they give is swiftly destroyed by the almighty INTP, as the INFPs silly choices have NO logic behind them, so attempting to fight is futile. This causes the INFP to start shedding tears in agony, as they realize how much smarter and more successful the INTP is, compared to them.


The INTP tries to shed a tear to sympathize with the INFP, but they soon realize that the attempt of feeling is futile


----------



## Destroyer of Expectations

Because feelings are for the weak.


----------



## BlackFandango

Destroyer of Expectations said:


> Because feelings are for the weak.


Feelings are human, those who do not acknowledge them are undone by them.


----------



## fuliajulia

BlackFandango said:


> Feelings are human, those who do not acknowledge them are undone by them.


Damnit INFJ, why ya always gotta be so soul searchy?


----------



## The Lawyer

BlackFandango said:


> Feelings are human, those who do not acknowledge them are undone by them.


Shit I'm putting this in my signature....well done INFJ 

The world needs feelings. We will not give up. Feelings will be everywhere

Also you should watch where you're going while you're feeling, INFJ.... you slammed into your bedroom door again. I mean my bedroom door.


----------



## BlackFandango

_Our_ bedroom door.


----------



## piano

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> what??!!! *mind blown*
> 
> i stand corrected.
> Stephen Colbert Takes the Myers-Briggs Test, Is an INFP | Flavorwire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really??!! Colbert is an Fi-dom??
> *internal systems crumbling*


this is hilarious. knowing colbert though he probably rigged his answers to troll us.


----------



## Destroyer of Expectations

BlackFandango said:


> Feelings are human, those who do not acknowledge them are undone by them.


Implying animals don't have feelings, what kind of Fe type are you.


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> _Our_ bedroom door.


*gasps* I thought we had something :laughing:



Destroyer of Expectations said:


> Implying animals don't have feelings, what kind of Fe type are you.


The one who has it as their inferior apparently 


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> *gasps* I thought we had something :laughing:


We do. Don't be jelly, I'm just poly.


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> We do. Don't be jelly, I'm just poly.


:laughing:


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

GIA Diamonds said:


> *gasps* I thought we had something :laughing:


Since me and @BlackFandango are probably the two least shy people here, flirting is inevitable. But I know that deep inside his heart he is waiting for you to graduate from high school so that he can start posting porn on your profile page

And I myself have been in love with an ISTP for about 2 minutes now. roud:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

The Lawyer said:


> Entps might very well be consciously annoying, but they get 5 stars for personal hygiene and grooming. I must say I have never caught one looking ungroomed, smelling less than nice or going overboard with perfume/cologne. Their abuse of others around them is exclusively of verbal nature.



Eh. That's true, I don't like going overboard with perfum and hate it when people do, but I mean, we still have some INTP in us XD.

I can think of one ESFP I know, that's the opposite of that. Actually now that I think about it, most esfps I know are smelly. 
Probably some deodorant hurt their feelings.


lol and dat siggy. just when I was starting to think fandango is istp.


----------



## DudeGuy

psychedelicmango said:


> we still have some INTP in us XD.


:blushed:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

DudeGuy said:


> :blushed:


Oh not you hun :happy:


* *




you're INFP you don't count


----------



## DudeGuy

psychedelicmango said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're INFP you don't count


I refuse to accept that I am anything other than a 6w5 INTP.


----------



## BlackFandango

DudeGuy said:


> I refuse to accept that I am anything other than a 6w5 INTP.


How very Fi-dom.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## DudeGuy

BlackFandango said:


> How very Fi-dom.
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


You don't know me, _you're not my real dad!_


----------



## BlackFandango

DudeGuy said:


> You don't know me, _you're not my real dad!_


You don't even know who your real dad is!


----------



## DudeGuy

BlackFandango said:


> You don't even know who your real dad is!


 Yeah well, that's because he won't call me! that's because he died when I was five.


----------



## BlackFandango

DudeGuy said:


> Yeah well, that's because he won't call me! that's because he died when I was five.


Who is DudeGuy's father? Is it... Chef? Mr. Garrison? Or the 1989 Denver Broncos?


----------



## DudeGuy

BlackFandango said:


> Who is DudeGuy's father? Is it... Chef? Mr. Garrison? Or the 1989 Denver Broncos?


An industrial technology and education professor.


----------



## The Lawyer

BlackFandango said:


> Who is DudeGuy's father? Is it... Chef? Mr. Garrison? Or the 1989 Denver Broncos?





DudeGuy said:


> An industrial technology and education professor.


 @DudeGuy

I am your father


----------



## Retsu

The Lawyer said:


> @DudeGuy
> 
> I am your father


Esfp you couldn't parent a pet rock


----------



## BlackFandango

Retsu said:


> Esfp you couldn't parent a pet rock


You'd have a pet rock, ISFJ.


----------



## Retsu

BlackFandango said:


> You'd have a pet rock, ISFJ.


And there's nothing wrong with that you judgemental fuck


----------



## sinaasappel

Retsu said:


> And there's nothing wrong with that you judgemental fuck


Okay Patrick star...


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> Okay Patrick star...
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


Me: "Patrick, why doesn't Gia like me?"
Patrick: "Well maybe it's because you're ugly."

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Me: "Patrick, why doesn't Gia like me?"
> Patrick: "Well maybe it's because you're ugly."
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


Aww that's not the reason 

Por que no juegas la mafia con a mi

Ultra ves, tu es responder en la thread muy rapido :shocked:

Porque?

(3rd grade level Spanish XD)


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat73

ENTP missing the point of the thread and speaking Spanish about mafia or whatever. Typical


----------



## Cuthalion

INTP's are fun to discuss ideas with.


----------



## Pat73

ESFJs are extremely rare around here


----------



## Yu Narukami

You are are hilariously incapable of seeing the bigger picture of any given situation, and make decisions based off of emotional whims and spontaneous impulses. How would you hope you achieve anything with such myopia?


----------



## Yu Narukami

That post came across way more condescending than I intended whops


----------



## BlackFandango

Yu Narukami said:


> That post came across way more condescending than I intended whops


Don't worry, being a right cunt comes naturally to ENTJs.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## nicoloco90

INFJ - You're a great person and possibly a great would-be friend, but you always play *hide* and seek and only let yourself be found when _you_ feel like it - so it is kind of worthless.


----------



## ShadyWolf

nicoloco90 said:


> INFJ - You're a great person and possibly a great would-be friend, but you always play *hide* and seek and only let yourself be found when _you_ feel like it - so it is kind of worthless.


INFPs are such emotional roller coasters like dude we're literally so unstable that we can annoy each other

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

ShaydeWolfe said:


> INFPs are such emotional roller coasters like dude we're literally so unstable that we can annoy each other
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Stop criticizing yourself and
We don't want hugs


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## G0lde

GIA Diamonds said:


> Stop criticizing yourself and
> We don't want hugs
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


ENTPs, as fun as you are...too often your fun ends up hurting good people. Whether intentionally or not.


----------



## sinaasappel

G0lde said:


> ENTPs, as fun as you are...too often your fun ends up hurting good people. Whether intentionally or not.


Said every fi user ever 


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## G0lde

GIA Diamonds said:


> Said every fi user ever
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


It's true though.


----------



## Kynx

Ne doms really don't know what truth is


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Ne doms really don't know what truth is


Te inferior lectures people on truth.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Te inferior lectures people on truth.
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


Ni-Fe lectures everyone on everything


----------



## Kynx

@BlackFandango I got a taxi recently and it was like a stereotypical 'fake' taxi. You made me paranoid!


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> @BlackFandango I got a taxi recently and it was like a stereotypical 'fake' taxi. You made me paranoid!


 

I look forward to seeing the video.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> I look forward to seeing the video.
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


Haha, there's no video. 
My seatbelt got stuck and the driver said "Can you manage, love?"

I said "Yes I fucking can, don't you come back here"

Haha!
Only kidding. I got it undone sharpish, though.


----------



## BlackFandango

Neverontime said:


> Haha, there's no video.
> My seatbelt got stuck and the driver said "Can you manage, love?"
> 
> I said "Yes I fucking can, don't you come back here"
> 
> Haha!
> Only kidding. I got it undone sharpish, though.


No video? Boo! Luckily for me, N-doms don't care about reality or truth, right?

*imagines video*

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> No video? Boo! Luckily for me, N-doms don't care about reality or truth, right?
> 
> *imagines video*
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


Imagine away. 
It won't be kinky enough :tongue:


----------



## sinaasappel

Neverontime said:


> Imagine away.
> It won't be kinky enough :tongue:


infps idea of kinky is talking about how they felt today


----------



## Kynx

GIA Diamonds said:


> infps idea of kinky is talking about how they felt today


It's talking about who I felt today, but close enough.

:tongue:


----------



## sinaasappel

Neverontime said:


> It's talking about who I felt today, but close enough.
> 
> :tongue:


Woah 


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> Mango was my first buddy on perC
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


Aww

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Aww
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


Now blackfandango when we're both in hell...


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> Now blackfandango when we're both in hell...
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


Wut

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## BroNerd

Stop it. You don't know what I'm really thinking!


----------



## RNAngel94

ENTPs...hmmm...question any and everything to the point it becomes frustrating haha


----------



## sinaasappel

RNAngel94 said:


> ENTPs...hmmm...question any and everything to the point it becomes frustrating haha


Knockoff DNAngel :tongue:


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## RNAngel94

GIA Diamonds said:


> Knockoff DNAngel :tongue:
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


haha guilty :kitteh:


----------



## sinaasappel

RNAngel94 said:


> haha guilty :kitteh:


That is amazingly funny 


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> Gia <3
> 
> 
> 
> She knows me name. But I know her address.
> 
> 
> 
> :kitteh:
> 
> Someone told me recently it's my life's mission to become a pirate. I'm working that out. Also, my erotic fiction debut.


She does know my address, it's true. 

*opens window and passes mango a cookie*

*goes back to pretending Mango's not here*

because that's the way she likes it :kitteh:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Neverontime said:


> She does know my address, it's true.
> 
> *opens window and passes mango a cookie*
> 
> *goes back to pretending Mango's not here*
> 
> because that's the way she likes it :kitteh:


----------



## sinaasappel

*cough* @brittanyb824 *cough*


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## brittanyb824

Hello

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

brittanyb824 said:


> Hello
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Hi hi \\o//


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## brittanyb824

What's up my bitches?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## brittanyb824

GIA Diamonds said:


> Hi hi \\o//
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


Where's the people at?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

brittanyb824 said:


> Where's the people at?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


You scared em away 


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## brittanyb824

GIA Diamonds said:


> You scared em away
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFandango

Hello new person.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## brittanyb824

BlackFandango said:


> Hello new person.
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


Hello how are you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFandango

I'm pretty good. And you?

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## Kynx

BlackFandango said:


> Decoration.
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


Aww, yeah, they are a pretty bunch.


----------



## Bunny

The Lawyer said:


> I should have known that you would take the driver seat and steal David's car, ESTP
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop winking at me, Dean!
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't resist again. :sad:


You know me better than most ESFP :kitteh:
I just cannot help myself, I do what I want.


* *





That's just going to make me want to wink even more.








:tongue:


* *




Silly ESFP walks into everything but you got to love 'em for it.











Now, let's go for that drive.


----------



## BlackFandango

@Wytch @The Lawyer

What's the chick version of bromance? Homance...?

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> So what are esfp's even for then?


For loving and cherishing, of course.  
We do accept cake and booze as your token of appreciation.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> @Wytch @The Lawyer
> 
> What's the chick version of bromance? Homance...?
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


Aww  an Se-dom homance....a @Wytch and @The Lawyer walk into a bar...


----------



## leictreon

EXFPs... hmm...

ENFPs: Too damn cute and huggable and bubbly. Sadly also too distracted (my brother is a great example), come on, focus a little more!

ESFPs: IDK... Despite everything I suspect I only know two ESFPs, one is a sister and she can be quite the mean girl but she's still cool and a friend who is a really awesome guy. Too party-mongering?


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> For loving and cherishing, of course.
> We do accept cake and booze as your token of appreciation.


I tried loving and cherishing you but you won't stay still


----------



## Bunny

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Aww  an Se-dom homance....a @Wytch and @The Lawyer walk into a bar...





BlackFandango said:


> @Wytch @The Lawyer
> 
> What's the chick version of bromance? Homance...?
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


Homance haha oh you guys :tongue:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> I tried loving and cherishing you but you won't stay still


:laughing:

Practice, INFP, practice.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Practice, INFP, practice.


*stands on Fluffy's toes*

Hey, that works!
roud:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> *stands on Fluffy's toes*
> 
> Hey, that works!
> roud:


Squeezing every last use out of those legs left and right, aren't you?  
Well, we got an ESFP weapon of mass distraction!


----------



## IzaMATEIza

Why are we talking about mass destruction? Clean up the mess you've made in you room, and wipe the tears from your eyes!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

IzaMATEIza said:


> Why are we talking about mass destruction? Clean up the mess you've made in you room, and wipe the tears from your eyes!


we aren't... and after you, hon.


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> we aren't... and after you, hon.


You're an introvert now? Welcome to the cool kids' table.  

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Squeezing every last use out of those legs left and right, aren't you?
> Well, we got an ESFP weapon of mass distraction!


Yes they have many uses. 

:tongue:


----------



## Bunny

Oh Fluffy is a Sensor again, rock on.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@_BlackFandango_, @_Wytch_, @_Neverontime_

Yeah, I think ISFP is my final answer.  I get more and more introverted, and the more I interact with Ne and Se-doms, the more I realize that they are more like cousins than siblings. I get them, but FiNi is home... also, between E9 and E7, it's close, but E9 leads by a small margin, so ISFP makes even more sense.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_BlackFandango_, @_Wytch_, @_Neverontime_
> 
> Yeah, I think ISFP is my final answer.  I get more and more introverted, and the more I interact with Ne and Se-doms, the more I realize that they are more like cousins than siblings. I get them, but FiNi is home... also, between E9 and E7, it's close, but E9 leads by a small margin, so ISFP makes even more sense.


Yay another Fi dom. Come cry with me. 
:laughing:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> Yay another Fi dom. Come cry with me.
> :laughing:


lol, let's cry alone together.


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> lol, let's cry alone together.


We always cry alone. 

:laughing:

ISFP stop making me leave the house


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Not _another_ change in type, Fluffy


----------



## Kynx

Fluffy changes her type more than intjs change their boxer shorts


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

INFPs don't even wear underwear


----------



## Kynx

We forget


----------



## BlackFandango

Occams Chainsaw said:


> INFPs don't even wear underwear


Is that a criticism?

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Neverontime said:


> We forget


so you never leave the house, just in case?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> Is that a criticism?
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


Is _that_ a criticism?


----------



## VinnieBob

changes type to much
your'e a SF now fluffs?


----------



## BlackFandango

Vinniebob said:


> changes type to much
> your'e a SF now fluffs?


She tend to diddle... Erm, dabble. Freudian slip.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> She tend to diddle... Erm, dabble. Freudian slip.
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


You're distracting me from my distractions.


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> You're distracting me from my distractions.
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


I definitely mean diddle this time.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## Kynx

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> so you never leave the house, just in case?


I forget 
When SPs hurry me outside to enjoy nature or something


----------



## LegendaryBoobs




----------



## The Lawyer

Energumen said:


> Ah, an ESFP—a flibbertigibbet with absolutely nothing to bring to the table save for unwarranted enthusiasm.


I'm almost as enthusiastic as your avatar, unknown personality....almost, but not quite.



Neverontime said:


> Tidy it for me then. That's what sensors are for.
> 
> :tongue:


Ooooh, no you didn't INFP! 


* *




Meh, actually I don't care.


 

* *




But you should try telling that to an ESTJ. :wink:





November said:


>


It seems that your MBTI type has changed... 

This gif is representative of your former type, are you sure that you're not ISTP?



FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Aww  an Se-dom homance....a @Wytch and @The Lawyer walk into a bar...


Surely you meant to say @Wytch and @The Lawyer walk in the street and the bars follow them



Wytch said:


> You know me better than most ESFP :kitteh:
> I just cannot help myself, I do what I want.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just going to make me want to wink even more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly ESFP walks into everything but you got to love 'em for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, let's go for that drive.


Not before bedtime, Dean! :shocked: :blushed: :crazy:


----------



## sudo

A lawyer?


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

The Lawyer said:


> I'm almost as enthusiastic as your avatar, unknown personality....almost, but not quite.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, no you didn't INFP!
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, actually I don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you should try telling that to an ESTJ. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that your MBTI type has changed...
> 
> This gif is representative of your former type, are you sure that you're not ISTP?
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you meant to say @Wytch and @The Lawyer walk in the street and the bars follow them
> 
> 
> 
> Not before bedtime, Dean! :shocked: :blushed: :crazy:


I'm every MBTI type and every MBTI type is me


----------



## sinaasappel

November said:


> I'm every MBTI type and every MBTI type is me


XD you're such an infp!


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

sudo said:


> A lawyer?


Well, you know what they say.... 


* *




The only thing that's s hotter than a lawyer is an ESFP lawyer. :wink:


 

* *

















November said:


> I'm every MBTI type and every MBTI type is me


Now _that's_ hot.... 

I mean let's be honest, this thread just wouldn't be quite it without the type changes


----------



## Bunny

The Lawyer said:


> Surely you meant to say @Wytch and @The Lawyer walk in the street and the bars follow them















> Not before bedtime, Dean! :shocked: :blushed: :crazy:


I didn't know ESFPs had a bedtime :tongue: but... okay.









I'll come by early tonight but don't make me wait because ESTPs are very impatient.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> don't make me wait because ESTPs are very impatient.


That's exactly why making you wait is fun.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> That's exactly why making you wait is fun.


INFJs, always playing hard to get.


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> INFJs, always playing hard to get.


Oh, but when you get us.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> That's exactly why making you wait is fun.


That can backfire :tongue:
After too much waiting we just end up moving on.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> That can backfire :tongue:
> After too much waiting we just end up moving on.


You do tend to cum and go.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> That can backfire :tongue:
> After too much waiting we just end up moving on.


Nah, you just end up breaking and blowing shit up.


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> You do tend to cum and go.


Remind me to come prepared for quotes like this XD 



FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Nah, you just end up breaking and blowing shit up.


Don't go near that computer esfp!



Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

GIA Diamonds said:


> Remind me to come prepared for quotes like this XD
> 
> 
> 
> Don't go near that computer esfp!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


ENTP... so clever... so clueless... I am an ISFP, yo!


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> You do tend to cum and go.














FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Nah, you just end up breaking and blowing shit up.


Right and THEN we move on XD it's how we move on really.
After all of that we can finally calm down.


----------



## sinaasappel

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ENTP... so clever... so clueless... I am an ISFP, yo!


So you're in competition with @November then?



Wytch said:


> Right and THEN we move on XD it's how we move on really.
> After all of that we can finally calm down.


Lol so you never calm down?


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> Right and THEN we move on XD it's how we move on really.
> After all of that we can finally calm down.


Aha, and that's when the INFJ gives you an ever so fleeting "come hither" glance


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

GIA Diamonds said:


> So you're in competition with @November then?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol so you never calm down?
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


Wrong again, ENTP. E9s are rarely competitive.


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> Right and THEN we move on XD it's how we move on really.
> After all of that we can finally calm down.


I best hold my tongue then. Wouldn't want to get you riled up again, would I?


----------



## sinaasappel

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Wrong again, ENTP. E9s are rarely competitive.


I beg to differ...>_> but that's another story for another time.


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunny

GIA Diamonds said:


> Lol so you never calm down?
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


Haha :tongue:
Okay "calm" in my book any way.




FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Aha, and that's when the INFJ gives you an ever so fleeting "come hither" glance


Those sneaky INFJs, they know we never truly give-up on anything or anyone that we haven't won over yet.




BlackFandango said:


> I best hold my tongue then. Wouldn't want to get you riled up again, would I?


Probably not but we do honestly love being riled up.


----------



## 6007

ESTP...
look! A thing! And another thing! And OMG what was I saying?!


----------



## LegendaryBoobs




----------



## The Lawyer

Wytch said:


> I didn't know ESFPs had a bedtime :tongue: but... okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll come by early tonight but don't make me wait because ESTPs are very impatient.


ESFPs are impatient too

Come in, Dean....make yourself comfortable, find a drink, remove your clothes, you know the procedure


----------



## the1williams

ESFP?

I know, Pinky, you clearly love running along inside that wheel, I need to speak to the Brain. Y'know, your obligatory smarter friend. It's important.

(Bring it on xD)


----------



## sudo

INFJ?

Hey you get out of my head!


----------



## The Lawyer

the1williams said:


> ESFP?
> 
> I know, Pinky, you clearly love running along inside that wheel, I need to speak to the Brain. Y'know, your obligatory smarter friend. It's important.
> 
> (Bring it on xD)



You wanna speak, INFJ? I got a wire for you



* *














That is, after you're done with psychoanalyzing all of your friends. :tongue:


----------



## infjhere

Why can't you be like Bill and John and just do what your told?


----------



## Bunny

INFJ, you must realise that not everyone lives up to your fantasies. 




ripley said:


> ESTP...
> look! A thing! And another thing! And OMG what was I saying?!


What? Huh, sorry I wasn't listening. You should probably go back to your tools now.
They are your only friends after all. 
@November, you may just be an ISFP. You change types more than Fluffy does 



The Lawyer said:


> ESFPs are impatient too


That is true, that is true my friend.



> Come in, Dean....make yourself comfortable, find a drink, remove your clothes, you know the procedure


Why thank you Jack, don't mind if I do.










So, ah, I'll just go relax on your bed now. No reason why or anything.


----------



## the1williams

Whoa, an ESTP?!

Don't you have a party to go to? Wait, what about your bar crawling? Aren't your friends going camping that night too? And your mountain climbing trip like 5 hours away the day after? I'm genuinely surprised to see that you've stopped to think a little, let alone have a chat. 

Though I will say, I'd tell you to get out my bed, but if anything you're bloody charismatic.


----------



## Bunny

the1williams said:


> Whoa, an ESTP?!
> 
> Don't you have a party to go to? Wait, what about your bar crawling? Aren't your friends going camping that night too? And your mountain climbing trip like 5 hours away the day after? I'm genuinely surprised to see that you've stopped to think a little, let alone have a chat.


We think on our feet (unlike some) INFJ and do what we want when we want.



> Though I will say, I'd tell you to get out my bed, but if anything you're bloody charismatic.


Oh please, you'd be begging me not to leave your bed.








You know it, don't deny it like you sometimes tend to do.


----------



## the1williams

Wytch said:


> We think on our feet (unlike some) INFJ and do what we want when we want.
> 
> 
> Oh please, you'd be begging me not to leave your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know it, don't deny it like you sometimes tend to do.


If only you'd look just a little bit beyond that carrot at the end of the stick sometimes!

Ehh...point seceded 










Curse you, my functionally reversed friend.


----------



## Bunny

the1williams said:


> If only you'd look just a little bit beyond that carrot at the end of the stick sometimes!


But I love carrots :kitteh: I just get so hungry sometimes and there's a nice big, long carrot for me to gobble up.



> Ehh...point seceded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curse you, my functionally reversed friend.


It's okay INFJ I know you cannot resist our function stack 
I'm off to go "do" stuff now.


----------



## BlackFandango

Seducing another of my brethren, @Wytch?

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## the1williams

Wytch said:


> But I love carrots :kitteh: I just get so hungry sometimes and there's a nice big, long carrot for me to gobble up.
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay INFJ I know you cannot resist our function stack
> I'm off to go "do" stuff now.


Do what you wish, but don't be put off if I'm not surprised at how it all ends.

I've already seen it.


----------



## The Lawyer

Wytch said:


> That is true, that is true my friend.
> 
> 
> Why thank you Jack, don't mind if I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, ah, I'll just go relax on your bed now. No reason why or anything.


Ah, wonderful. Just let me check my eye liner and I'll be in bed in a second.











There, I'm done











But wait a minute, all of my rum bottles are suddenly empty.... Did you go overboard with the rum there, Dean? Or was it me?


----------



## LegendaryBoobs




----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Seducing another of my brethren, @Wytch?
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


Oh, I can do that with an ESFP but not another of your kind eh?
I see how it is.
Am I getting punished now? :kitteh:




the1williams said:


> Do what you wish, but don't be put off if I'm not surprised at how it all ends.
> 
> I've already seen it.












Wait... does that mean you've been watching me? :ninja:




The Lawyer said:


> Ah, wonderful. Just let me check my eye liner and I'll be in bed in a second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There, I'm done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait a minute, all of my rum bottles are suddenly empty.... Did you go overboard with the rum there, Dean? Or was it me?


Your eyeliner always looks fab, ESFPs are such fashionistas. 

Empty? I didn't even notice that... Uhm...

* *
















You are the one who loves rum so much.
It must've been you, your short attention span got to you again.

How about I cook us something?


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> Oh, I can do that with an ESFP but not another of your kind eh?
> I see how it is.
> Am I getting punished now? :kitteh:


Trying to charm me too? Please, like that'll work.


* *













* *




I would blame the reverse function stack, but I'm thinking of another kind of stacked. And another kind of reversed.


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Trying to charm me too? Please, like that'll work.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would blame the reverse function stack, but I'm thinking of another kind of stacked. And another kind of reversed.


Of course I am :chuckles:










* *













I wasn't worried.
* *





You just can't stop thinking about my stackings, can you?


----------



## The Lawyer

Wytch said:


> Your eyeliner always looks fab, ESFPs are such fashionistas.
> 
> Empty? I didn't even notice that... Uhm...
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who loves rum so much.
> It must've been you, your short attention span got to you again.
> 
> How about I cook us something?


Ah, wonderful. Food, my first and only love. Eh, I mean second. To you, of course, Dean.

Since you're taking care of the food, I'll take care of the setting. We can eat it at a big dining table on my boat...um, I mean in my mansion. I even got some uptight soldiers from 16th century to stand behind us while we're eating. 



* *


----------



## LegendaryBoobs




----------



## infjhere

You should get out of the sun, it is dulling your complexion and the sand is rubbing you the wrong way.


----------



## Bunny

The Lawyer said:


> Ah, wonderful. Food, my first and only love. Eh, I mean second. To you, of course, Dean.


Of course, of course. I feel the same about you but food is quite important.

* *

















> Since you're taking care of the food, I'll take care of the setting. We can eat it at a big dining table on my boat...um, I mean in my mansion. I even got some uptight soldiers from 16th century to stand behind us while we're eating.
> 
> 
> 
> * *


That sounds awesome, you know just how to treat an ESTP. We do love people to go all out for us but I'm sure you feel the same.
I've even found us some more rum here in the kitchen.








Let's just make sure those soldiers do not get to the rum before we do. :ninja:


----------



## Kynx

Estps eat their friends


----------



## infjhere

Stop procrastinating and practice better time management.


----------



## BlackFandango

Stop daydreaming and make something of yourself

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

Go back to sleep!


 #teamalmost


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> Go back to sleep!
> 
> 
> #teamalmost


I can't, I have insomnia.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> I can't, I have insomnia.
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


Oh 
My mother just woke me up....
I have a vey unholy opinion...
Happy Easter!


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> Oh
> My mother just woke me up....
> I have a vey unholy opinion...
> Happy Easter!


Crappy Easter!  

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

Wytch said:


> Of course, of course. I feel the same about you but food is quite important.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds awesome, you know just how to treat an ESTP. We do love people to go all out for us but I'm sure you feel the same.
> I've even found us some more rum here in the kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just make sure those soldiers do not get to the rum before we do. :ninja:


I believe we have the food and drinks covered.

I'll play you some romantic music now... in my bedroom



* *









<3


----------



## Pat73

Here I am visiting this thread hoping to criticize an interesting type...nope I get ESFP...


----------



## sinaasappel

Damn XD I can't even


----------



## Parrot

Dipshit ENTPs never can even, they're just odd


----------



## compulsiverambler

You guys really don't need to drop acid as much as you do. In fact you probably need it less than any other type, so stop hogging it all.


----------



## Engelsstaub

Basement-dweller INTP nerds married to their computers.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

INFP...I like how articulate you guys are in writing and in being yourself, however, stop whining so much. It's not sexy and your petulance makes me annoyed.


----------



## sinaasappel

Drunk Parrot said:


> Dipshit ENTPs never can even, they're just odd


So your one of us now 



compulsiverambler said:


> You guys really don't need to drop acid as much as you do. In fact you probably need it less than any other type, so stop hogging it all.


Stick with your sweets Intp.



Engelsstaub said:


> Basement-dweller INTP nerds married to their computers.


You're an infp with that criticism 
@November you ninja'd me dammit


----------



## Pat73

nerd


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Boring and bored.


----------



## sinaasappel

You can't have both entp


----------



## mangodelic psycho

GIA Diamonds said:


> You can't have both entp


They usually go together..


----------



## Pat73

its swarming with ENTPs here, I better get my fly-swatter


----------



## zombiefishy

Are you sure you want to get out of your room? After all these years? Just to get a fly swatter?


----------



## knightlevante

I can barely hear yoooooouuuuuu Mr. Bossy-Boss-TeSiNeFi-whatsoeveryoucallit!
.
.
.

For I have become deaf to human-made rules. Wheee. :tongue:


----------



## zombiefishy

I expect that from an xNFP


----------



## Pat73

Damn now there's ESTJ's here too...I'm going to need a bigger fly swatter

EDIT: fuck your gif, WHY? WHY MAKE OTHERS SEE THIS


----------



## zombiefishy

:crazy:


----------



## Zeigfryd

Get real, the group's betterment is more important than clinging onto your personal view of the world


----------



## Pat73

emotional nerd (true tho, only if that INFP's view is dumb though)


----------



## Zeigfryd

Hey, I'm here to criticize the type at large and I will criticize that type at large.

Also, get a grip on your feelings, stop chasing every girl that you fancy just cause it feels good and you don't know where it comes from.


----------



## BlackFandango

Zeigfryd said:


> Hey, I'm here to criticize the type at large and I will criticize that type at large.
> 
> Also, get a grip on your feelings, stop chasing every girl that you fancy just cause it feels good and you don't know where it comes from.


You could probably use more of that, brother. Don't be self-denying.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeigfryd

Oh, I'm not self denying, we're basketcases that aren't seen

Also, stop being a basketcase that people can't see. Try to show how you really feel sometime when you lie to someone.


----------



## Pat73

Actually, my dear INFJ, I think I have mastered my Inferior Fe, and it could even rival your Auxiliary Fe.
This is, because I actually had to put WORK into developing it, not being gifted with it from birth. Let's see you develop your Se to that point. Oh wait, better not use that Se, you might hurt yourself or others (see, I'm using my Fe!)

Or maybe I'm a mistyped INFJ?


----------



## Rabid Seahorse

Damn nerds. Give me your lunch money.


----------



## Pat73

Maybe if you could actually stick to doing something for more than 5 minutes, you'd be able to earn your own money, instead of stealing it from us innocent intuitive introverts (triple I, gg)


----------



## Zeigfryd

Oh, I've worked in a kitchen for 3 years and am a heavy equipment operator by trade at the moment. I'm sure the Se development is happening/happened.

Mastered? Oh my! Too bad everyone can still see you're a literal robot with skin on it. I think the term is replicant? (I actually am not too sure if this is either a burn to you or a compliment to your type if we consider the thread's reason for being)


----------



## Rabid Seahorse

It looks like he offended you. You should write a poem about that.


----------



## Pat73

Heavy equipment? How are you still alive? 

ROBOT? Replicant? What? who said anything about that? Clearly you're the one with the issues here! Don't mind the binary below.

01000110 01100101 01101100 01101100 01101111 01110111 00100000 01001001 01001110 01010100 01010000 01110011 00101100 00100000 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101111 01101110 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110101 01110011 00101100 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110110 01100101 01100001 01101100 00100000 01101111 01110101 01110010 01110011 01100101 01101100 01110110 01100101 01110011 00101100 00100000 01100101 01111000 01100101 01100011 01110101 01110100 01100101 00100000 01101111 01110010 01100100 01100101 01110010 00100000 00110110 00110110


----------



## The Lawyer

Pat73 said:


> Here I am visiting this thread hoping to criticize an interesting type...nope I get ESFP...


So that criticism about how an ESFP shouldn't be chewing on multiple drugs at the same time isn't considered interesting anymore?

Or do you refuse do criticize me because I never understand what you're saying INTP?


----------



## Pat73

You know icebergs...how 90% of them are under water? Let me help you out with a picture. 










This is an INTPs personality, with only the tip showing, but it goes a lot deeper. But for you, my dear ESFP, you are just the tip of the iceberg, literally what you can see is all there is. Hence why I find your type uninteresting.

Good day and good game.


----------



## The Lawyer

Pat73 said:


> But for you, my dear ESFP, you are just the tip of the iceberg, literally what you can see is all there is.


This is wonderful, I actually put it in my signature now.

As for the criticism, if you find ESFP uninteresting, that is in no way a logical reason to not criticize them, unless you are here to criticize only those people that you find interesting. 

Are you trying to get a date here INTP? Let me help you with that, the sex and relationships forum is a bit south from here, and threads in spam world where people randomly hit on each other are all the way south.


----------



## Pat73

I'm sorry, but Johnny Depp is just so irresistible, I couldn't help but hit on you. I will escort myself to the dating section now. South you said? Let me open google maps and see where this "south" you talk of is.

And I am criticizing your type...by calling it uninteresting. Which sorta does make it interesting. You broke me down didn't you?


----------



## The Lawyer

Pat73 said:


> I'm sorry, but Johnny Depp is just so irresistible, I couldn't help but hit on you. I will escort myself to the dating section now. South you said? Let me open google maps and see where this "south" you talk of is.
> 
> And I am criticizing your type...by calling it uninteresting. Which sorta does make it interesting. You broke me down didn't you?


Yes. Yes I did. My anticipation is high now, I wonder if you will call me uninteresting for a 3rd time or if something even more exciting will happen in here. Maybe a "who read my criticisms to you because ESFPs can't read" or something like that. I can barely restrain the excitement. Also I will check the forums that I suggested to you a bit later to see how you're progressing there.

Also, I put Johnny Depp in my avatar for a reason. No one can resist.


----------



## Pat73

Well, let me give you another metaphor as you seemed to enjoy those. Have you heard of something called...the observable universe? Let me once again help explain with a picture:








Well, let's just say that represents the depth of INTPs...
Now in that universe, in a small galaxy called the Milky Way, there is a certain Solar system. In that Solar System, there is a planet capable of sustaining life. Let's call it "Earth". On Earth, there is a very respected individual, called Pat73. One time, while walking in the park, Pat73 stepped on a pile of dog shit. Now, Pat wasn't very happy about that, so he proceeded to wipe the shit off his boots on grass. Later on that day, a fly landed on that shit, in order to consume it. Now, in contrast to the Observable universe, which represents the INTPs richness, the fly represents the ESFPs (lack of) richness. 

Now, let's follow up by the legendary triple g.

ggg


----------



## The Lawyer

Pat73 said:


> Well, let me give you another metaphor as you seemed to enjoy those. Have you heard of something called...the observable universe? Let me once again help explain with a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's just say that represents the depth of INTPs...
> Now in that universe, in a small galaxy called the Milky Way, there is a certain Solar system. In that Solar System, there is a planet capable of sustaining life. Let's call it "Earth". On Earth, there is a very respected individual, called Pat73. One time, while walking in the park, Pat73 stepped on a pile of dog shit. Now, Pat wasn't very happy about that, so he proceeded to wipe the shit off his boots on grass. Later on that day, a fly landed on that shit, in order to consume it. Now, in contrast to the Observable universe, which represents the INTPs richness, the fly represents the ESFPs (lack of) richness.
> 
> Now, let's follow up by the legendary triple g.
> 
> ggg


I appreciate your effort immensely INTP. Unfortunately the only thing that I could see on that picture was the Leo Supercluster because it reminds me of the artistic genius of Leonardo DiCaprio who is, of course, an ESFP. I did read your explanation but frankly the only thing that made sense to me on that picture is the portrait of Leonardo DiCaprio.

Can you show me some more pictures? Maybe I'll see another portrait of a celebrity there, I don't care about them that much really but these portraits are actually pretty cool.


----------



## Pat73

ok, here.


----------



## The Lawyer

This one is classic art, I was thinking more modern art like that last picture of the universe that I really like because you can interpret it in so many ways. But I guess classic art is fine too.

You were too lazy to look for another picture of the universe that you could use to educate me on the wonders and mysteries of my type, weren't you INTP


----------



## Pat73

You said celebrity...are you doing this on purpose to confuse me? Anyway, ESFPs like celebrities, so I gave you something you like.

OH I get what you said now...that is pretty intuitive of you to say that. Trying out our tertiary function, are we?

EDIT: I meant inferior...what IS wrong with me today?


----------



## The Lawyer

Pat73 said:


> Anyway, ESFPs like celebrities, so I gave you something you like.


:')

Finally, another ESFP stereotype, tears of joy. Celebrities.

I'll entertain my simple mind with that last photo as soon as I finish my 745-hours clubbing session. Any month now


----------



## Pat73

I feel like being your friend now. </3


----------



## Who

An INTP with a friend? I suppose there's a first time for everything.


----------



## idunnolol

Who said:


> An INTP with a friend? I suppose there's a first time for everything.


You guys constantly talk about ideas but do nothing to forward it.


----------



## BlackFandango

idunnolol said:


> You guys constantly talk about ideas but do nothing to forward it.


Are you happy?


----------



## sinaasappel

^^he lives


----------



## BlackFandango

Hey Gia, nice blowhole.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

Hey there long time no see
I didn't think the infj species was that rare of a site


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> Hey there long time no see
> I didn't think the infj species was that rare of a site


I've been living in a monastery, pondering the meaning of existence and learning Gregorian chant.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> I've been living in a monastery, pondering the meaning of existence and learning Gregorian chant.
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


You said it yourself hahaa


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> You said it yourself hahaa


But then I found out I had to take a vow of celibacy, and I couldn't do that to you.  

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> But then I found out I had to take a vow of celibacy, and I couldn't do that to you.
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


Am I corrupting you?


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> Am I corrupting you?


Here I thought it was the other way around.


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Here I thought it was the other way around.


----------



## idunnolol

BlackFandango said:


> Are you happy?


I'm about a 7/10.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

So serious and controlling all the time, you don't realise people genuinely don't want or need your advise on practical matters, you can't read vibes, you're emotionally deaf, except for those moments when that weird as fuck Fi come out to play, and has the rest of us wondering if you being a robot is actually better than that hidden emo dark matter. I love entjs though <3 Cookie?


----------



## Roman Empire

Are you an ESFJ now?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

apa said:


> Are you an ESFJ now?


I've always been an ESFJ, I like baking and interior deco too much not to be. I guess I was influenced by the bad esfj stereotypes.


----------



## The Lawyer

What, you are ESFJ now?

Welcome to the ESFx club. :')


* *














You do know what this means, don't you? Now you are expected to gossip all the intuitives, thinkers and introverts, with me. Actually why not just gossip everyone who isn't a Se-dom.


----------



## compulsiverambler

Engelsstaub said:


> Basement-dweller INTP nerds married to their computers.


If only I could upgrade to INFP and live vicariously through an unbearable self-insert character from my own fan fiction. All the estrangement with none of the earning potential, now that would be the life...


----------



## The Lawyer

compulsiverambler said:


> If only I could upgrade to INFP and live vicariously through an unbearable self-insert character from my own fan fiction. All the estrangement with none of the earning potential, now that would be the life...


Don't be so close-minded INTP, aren't you supposed to be open-minded? Fanfictions are a wonderful thing, and also very popular these days. Actually you should write one. You probably already have, with your computer as the main character <3


----------



## sinaasappel

@psychedelicmango is an esfj now :shocked: X.x


----------



## Max

ENTP, can't you see that truck infront of ye? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lawyer

You should see that truck instead of her, you should wash and paint it too, because you're supposed to have a giving personality ENFJ


----------



## Roman Empire

ESFP the emotional and lesser intelligent version of an ENTP.


----------



## Max

The Lawyer said:


> You should see that truck instead of her, you should wash and paint it too, because you're supposed to have a giving personality ENFJ


You're supposed to be the one good at manual labor, not me


----------



## The Lawyer

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> You're supposed to be the one good at manual labor, not me


I'm also supposed to be the type that only does what it wants, while you are supposed to take care of other people's needs, that truck is waiting for you ENFJ



apa said:


> ESFP the emotional and lesser intelligent version of an ENTP.


ENTP the equally annoying and less pleasant version of ESFP.


----------



## Max

The Lawyer said:


> I'm also supposed to be the type that only does what it wants, while you are supposed to take care of other people's needs, that truck is waiting for you ENFJ


The entertainer is supposed to entertain me by getting half naked and seductively cleaning a truck to Milkshake by Kelis


----------



## sinaasappel

The Lawyer said:


> I'm also supposed to be the type that only does what it wants, while you are supposed to take care of other people's needs, that truck is waiting for you ENFJ





WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> The entertainer is supposed to entertain me by getting half naked and seductively cleaning a truck to Milkshake by Kelis


Will you two just clean my damn truck!!!!

\sarcasm
I'm so sad I'm running late to that family reunion you both love attending 
/end sarcasm


----------



## Parrot

Funny, because I thought ENTPs were born without a family.


----------



## Max

GIA Diamonds said:


> Will you two just clean my damn truck!!!!
> 
> \sarcasm
> I'm so sad I'm running late to that family reunion you both love attending
> /end sarcasm


No, I don't like Uncle Bill. He's too ESTJ for me. And he never accepts my damn gifts  He always likes your stupid gadgets but I know what he does when you go home to bed early > 

He destroys and criticises them!

Muwuahahahahahahaha!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

wtf do esfps gotta do with entps?

esfps are like the less asshole versions of estps 

i think the time to rise up and claim your asshole throne has finally come @The Lawyer


----------



## compulsiverambler

The Lawyer said:


> Don't be so close-minded INTP, aren't you supposed to be open-minded? Fanfictions are a wonderful thing, and also very popular these days. Actually you should write one. You probably already have, with your computer as the main character <3


We don't write fanfiction, we write parodies. It's like picking on your school crush because you secretly like them.

I bet ESFP fanfiction would be good, if you guys could finish before shoving the crayons up your nose.


----------



## The Lawyer

psychedelicmango said:


> i think the time to rise up and claim your asshole throne has finally come @The Lawyer


Thank you, me receiving this title was TopCatLSD's dying wish. I do my best to grace this forum with my presence of an asshole that he always knew I was, before everyone else could even hope to see it. 

The pancake that you baked and served me just now is a bit overcooked ESFJ, and you also forgot to put some filling in it. Don't just stand there looking at me like you didn't understand what I said



compulsiverambler said:


> I bet ESFP fanfiction would be good, if you guys could finish before shoving the crayons up your nose.


If we could finish anything before shoving the crayons up our nose 

You spend too much time on wishful thinking INTP


----------



## RaisinKG

you demand too much esfp


----------



## BlackFandango

You know nothing, Jon Snow!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

BlackFandango said:


> You know nothing, Jon Snow!


Bet an INFJ invented socialism.


----------



## BlackFandango

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Bet an INFJ invented socialism.


Whereas an ISFP never invented anything.


----------



## RaisinKG

ISFPs invented art.


----------



## BlackFandango

flourine said:


> ISFPs invented art.


How do you know?

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

because i am flowey the omniscient flower


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Yes, I'm like the wind; I'll travel through the night and be gone


----------



## Roman Empire

Mechanical master, without humor.


----------



## xfatalxsnipez

apa said:


> Mechanical master, without humor.


Surprised you haven't started a debate club for it yet.


----------



## Roman Empire

I got Ne, ISTPs got alcohol.


----------



## Meter90

ENTPs like to bring others down


----------



## katanon

But at least when you fight back, they can take it ;-)


----------



## Umbraphage

I don't have much to say here, I find ENTJs fascinating.

Actually, here's one criticism: ENTJs are bossier versions of INTJs (to a certain extent; I'm pretty ENTJ-ish for an INTJ) and come across as even more insensitive than INTJs.


----------



## sinaasappel

Umbraphage said:


> I don't have much to say here, I find ENTJs fascinating.
> 
> Actually, here's one criticism: ENTJs are bossier versions of INTJs (to a certain extent; I'm pretty ENTJ-ish for an INTJ) and come across as even more insensitive than INTJs.


With that criticism I thought you were an infp


----------



## Umbraphage

GIA Diamonds said:


> With that criticism I thought you were an infp


How so? I'm curious as to why you came to this conclusion, since I quite honestly cannot relate to the profile of the INFP at all and often encounter trouble with dealing with INFPs in real life because I'm too 'insensitive' (I don't sugarcoat, but I have learned that sometimes it makes enemies hence I have to be careful. What joy.) and unwilling to lie to immature INFPs so they can remain in denial about their character (actions and behavior). I apparently antagonize most INFPs I've met in real life, just as they *really* antagonize me. Emphasis on "really" because some INFPs I've met incur my wrath on several occasions with the same people.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Umbraphage said:


> How so? I'm curious as to why you came to this conclusion, since I quite honestly cannot relate to the profile of the INFP at all and often encounter trouble with dealing with INFPs in real life because I'm too 'insensitive' (I don't sugarcoat, but I have learned that sometimes it makes enemies hence I have to be careful. What joy.) and unwilling to lie to immature INFPs so they can remain in denial about their character (actions and behavior). I apparently antagonize most INFPs I've met in real life, just as they *really* antagonize me. Emphasis on "really" because some INFPs I've met incur my wrath on several occasions with the same people.


While I really enjoy the INTJ innate use of 'Te', it is their inferior 'Fi' that needs work and acceptance by INTJs themselves. There is nothing wrong with taking a break from constant activity even if it's for a week or at latest, a month. Unless it is an occupation that demands constant prowess (Which is extremely rare and mostly for specialized, single person / small team professions) it's ok to punch out that 'time off card' and enjoy time to yourself. The world will keep turning and the sun burning regardless.

Also, open yourself up to possibilities. As an INTP, it pains me that there are multiple possibilities that INTJs end up shelving or disregarding as a future that can be expounded upon by coming to respectable immediate but short term answers simply as 'placing a missing piece to complete a puzzle.'


----------



## Umbraphage

Schrodinger Slacker said:


> While I really enjoy the INTJ innate use of 'Te', it is their inferior 'Fi' that needs work and acceptance by INTJs themselves. There is nothing wrong with taking a break from constant activity even if it's for a week or at latest, a month. Unless it is an occupation that demands constant prowess (Which is extremely rare and mostly for specialized, single person / small team professions) it's ok to punch out that 'time off card' and enjoy time to yourself. The world will keep turning and the sun burning regardless.
> 
> Also, open yourself up to possibilities. As an INTP, there are multiple possibilities that INTJs end up shelving or disregarding as a future possibility that can be expounded upon by coming to immediate and short term answers.


I wish! But I'm a student that has to deal with the same classmates everyday and I have to socialize and network in order to maintain a high GPA and ensure that I get into a good university. The only "time off" I get is homework and other projects. I would totally take a LONG break from all of this, but only if I got more time on my hands.

As for the possibilities, I don't completely disregard everything like other INTJs might. In fact, I actually make sure that I have a few possibilities on hand and create long term or short term plans for all of them. But, I do have a main goal and several backups that branch out from other different possibilities, so I see what you mean.


----------



## compulsiverambler

BlackFandango said:


> Whereas an ISFP never invented anything.


Within our own lifetime, ISFP inventions have included:

The dog-as-handbag-accessory fashion trend
Bronyism
The adult onesie
Furryism
Otherkin

Where will this rapidly escalating fluffification of planet Earth end?!

That was rhetorical, I wouldn't actually ask an INFJ to prognosticate. You lot are awesome but you do tend to be... wrong, a lot.


----------



## BlackFandango

compulsiverambler said:


> Within our own lifetime, ISFP inventions have included:
> 
> The dog-as-handbag-accessory fashion trend
> Bronyism
> The adult onesie
> Furryism
> Otherkin
> 
> Where will this rapidly escalating fluffification of planet Earth end?!
> 
> That was rhetorical, I wouldn't actually ask an INFJ to prognosticate. You lot are awesome but you do tend to be... wrong, a lot.


My guess is it ends in fluffy anarchy.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## LegendaryBoobs




----------



## RaisinKG

anime is not real


----------



## compulsiverambler

flourine said:


> anime is not real


Of course it is. The stories conveyed through anime are not true, but the medium clearly exists. 

You non-INTPs are horribly imprecise with language.


----------



## RaisinKG

careful to not be too specific, Yoda can be.


----------



## Vahn_Narsamee

flourine said:


> careful to not be too specific, Yoda can be.


Inferior unknown personality type! Stupid, Stupid!


----------



## compulsiverambler

OMG guys, all the joy and wonder suddenly drained from me! Did anyone else feel that? What could it be? 

Infrasound waves? Neurotoxic gas? A Dementor!?

Oh wait - no, it's just an ISTJ.


----------



## BlackFandango

INTPs feel joy?!


----------



## sinaasappel

^^should be too innocent to know what pleasure is infj


----------



## BlackFandango

Should be. Aren't.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Should be. Aren't.
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


Should be *isn't 
Fixed it for ya


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> Should be *isn't
> Fixed it for ya


Don't care.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Don't care.
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


Sour sport


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> Sour sport


Yep.


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Yep.


No.


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> No.


Whatever.


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Whatever.


Wat?


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> Wat?


In the butt.


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> In the butt.


What's wrong?


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> What's wrong?


No-one loves me and I gonna die alone.


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> No-one loves me and I gonna die alone.


Aww let's be alone together


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> Aww let's be alone together


----------



## RaisinKG

we unknowns are gods amongst types.


----------



## sinaasappel

^^one can dream can't they


----------



## compulsiverambler

BlackFandango said:


> INTPs feel joy?!


OK, so we literally have to figure out the formula for it first, but among those who do, you won't find a cheerier bunch. roud:


----------



## Bunny

The Lawyer said:


> I believe we have the food and drinks covered.
> 
> I'll play you some romantic music now... in my bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3


Romance?










* *


----------



## BlackFandango

Wytch said:


> Romance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *


https://youtu.be/0O33ld6Dl3k

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunny

BlackFandango said:


> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


That chick is damn hot indeed.


----------



## The Lawyer

BlackFandango said:


> https://youtu.be/0O33ld6Dl3k
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


Why did you tape me and @Wytch while we were watching TV

Always a pervert, INFJ


----------



## BlackFandango

The Lawyer said:


> Why did you tape me and @Wytch while we were watching TV
> 
> Always a pervert, INFJ


Just be thankful I didn't post the video of you two watching Supernatural.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Just be thankful I didn't post the video of you two watching Supernatural.
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


XD


----------



## JaguarPap

GIA Diamonds said:


> XD


The ENTP I know well is known to be full of crap at times. The other ENTP I grew up with was obnoxious to most people. 
So sometimes ENTPs are full of crap and obnoxious. 

(inductive)


----------



## Parrot

Gee, why don't you publish a conspiracy paper about those findings...poopface


----------



## JaguarPap

Drunk Parrot said:


> Gee, why don't you publish a conspiracy paper about those findings...poopface


You know it was meant to be sar.....
With multiple mean....

*shrug. Eh, never mind. Some people just wont.


----------



## Parrot

JaguarPap said:


> You know it was meant to be sar.....
> With double mean....
> 
> *shrug. Eh, never mind.


Didn't realize INTJs stutter when they type, as well.


----------



## JaguarPap

Drunk Parrot said:


> Didn't realize INTJs stutter when they type, as well.



I am trying to think of a nice way to describe your unintelligence. Message me later and I can help you understand, if you have the humility to learn. Otherwise, I'm going to ask that you don't respond to me. 


Anyways, this is here for people in the future, since somebody is bound to have this opinion.


----------



## Parrot

Way to kill the whole fun of the game.


----------



## JaguarPap

I guess I lived up to my stereotype.


----------



## Parrot

And I obnoxiously live up to mine!


----------



## LegendaryBoobs




----------



## 10zingRocks

Shouldn't that be a Car?


----------



## BroNerd

Too awesome to criticize.


----------



## HeyThereRock

Too awesome to not to critizice... But later maybe.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

HeyThereRock said:


> Too awesome to not to critizice... But later maybe.


INFJ-ENTP huh? 
Well hello Dr Jekyll/Mr Hyde... 
Can't decide who's more indecisive INFJ or ENTP!


----------



## 10zingRocks

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> INFJ-ENTP huh?
> Well hello Dr Jekyll/Mr Hyde...
> Can't decide who's more indecisive INFJ or ENTP!


Both and none at the same time.


----------



## compulsiverambler

OK ENTPs, I've had a change of heart from before. You may continue to drop so much acid that dealers can't carry enough to meet the daily demand you generate 90% of, *if* you agree to stop nabbing all the INFJs for yourselves. Deal? 

You're much cooler than us and can attract any type you want, why must you set your collective sights on the only type that both likes us back, and doesnt start to find us irritating after a while? Greedy buggers.


----------



## leictreon

INTPs are cool and I thought I was one for the longest time.

Still, try to be a little more, eh, _considerate_. I mean being critical is good but you can't criticize everything. only 99% of things


----------



## 10zingRocks

leictreon said:


> INTPs are cool and I thought I was one for the longest time.
> 
> Still, try to be a little more, eh, _considerate_. I mean being critical is good but you can't criticize everything. only 99% of things


The only way you can get the world to move is if you get the guts to at least tell the truth about something. However if you still act like the cowards you are, I still will be their to crush your puny little spirit down into the dump.


----------



## leictreon

Let's be honest, ENTPs might be pontentially brilliant but my god you guys are _lazy_, even more than I am. And I am very lazy.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

how self-righteous we can be...


----------



## 10zingRocks

As I said, a bunch of whiners you and your like are


----------



## Thotra

10zingRocks said:


> As I said, a bunch of whiners you and your like are


Stop picking on everyone for fun, maybe the whining will stop

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Amnesia

Aversion to conflicts until things eventually can't help but reach a breaking point


----------



## nichya

Amnesia said:


> Aversion to conflicts until things eventually can't help but reach a breaking point


and when it does possibly will be wiping her tears with her pet bunny.


----------



## BlackFandango

nichya said:


> and when it does possibly will be wiping her tears with her pet bunny.


Will be the pet bunny.


----------



## nichya

BlackFandango said:


> Will be the pet bunny.


will be a happy bunny for not having an INFJ owner who would possibly forget to feed me.


----------



## BlackFandango

nichya said:


> will be a happy bunny for not having an INFJ owner who would possibly forget to feed me.


I'm usually good with *ahem* "pets."

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

are you mistyped?


----------



## Thotra

flourine said:


> are you mistyped?


Did you figure out your type yet

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

yes im just hiding it from you. can you guess it?


----------



## Thotra

flourine said:


> yes im just hiding it from you. can you guess it?


Nah, I can't cause I don't take mbti to seriously. But can I guess that the person behind the computer is super charming and such a looker.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

of course! mbti stands for My Box Trains Indoors!


----------



## Thotra

flourine said:


> of course! mbti stands for My Box Trains Indoors!


Hahaha and with that comment I know my guess was right! I knew it was a good day to play the guessing game. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Denature

Being an introvert and a feeler is a waste. If you're going to be quiet and reserved, you may as well not care about anyone else and be driven by your own logic rather than how others make you feel. You are an introvert after all...


----------



## DuCiel

Mmm. Interesting. Are people in this thread really not getting offended? That's cool if it's true. 

For INTJ I'd say they're a bit arrogant


----------



## Denature

Definitely true.

INFJ.....You people overthink waaaaay too much. I thought you were supposed to be feelers.


----------



## DuCiel

Guess I'll criticize you again xD

Hmm. I think INTJs can be cynical to the point of actually missing good things that are really there.


----------



## Denature

DuCiel said:


> Guess I'll criticize you again xD
> 
> Hmm. I think INTJs can be cynical to the point of actually missing good things that are really there.



Also true. I've avoided and judged tons of people that may have had potential to be good people but I'd rather not waste my time.

Hmmm, INFJs can be overly critical about themselves. Maybe that's why you're here...


----------



## RaisinKG

2deep4me


----------



## compulsiverambler

Poizon said:


> INFJ.....You people overthink waaaaay too much.


Hey, that's not a criticism, it's a compliment! Trust me, I get it all the time, and only ever blush with pride. :tongue:

It's like trying to criticise a woman with "you're too thin". "Thank you" would be the honest answer, it's just not the one that makes us look good.


----------



## leictreon

Hmmmm... INTPs can be overly sharp and cold and heartless... lies! We all know deep down you're all cute in the most awkward way.

If anything their tendency to troll and be devil's advocates, while usually funny, can be annoying sometimes.


----------



## RaisinKG

i think your enfp because po
hear the legends of kung fu panda!


----------



## compulsiverambler

Double post


----------



## compulsiverambler

leictreon said:


> Hmmmm... INTPs can be overly sharp and cold and heartless... lies! We all know deep down you're all cute in the most awkward way.
> 
> If anything their tendency to troll and be devil's advocates, while usually funny, can be annoying sometimes.


I have the opposite problem, but then I might be a mistyped ENTP and if I really am an introvert I'm not your typical introvert. 

When in a bad mood I can have fucked up, judgmental thoughts about all people who do a certain thing, which immediately vanish when I interact with such a person, at which point I go from hateful thoughts about their 'kind' to cheerful friendliness and genuine feelings of liking the stranger from said group on sight simply befause they smiled and said "hi" pleasantly. My favour is THAT easily bought - is it any wonder INTPs don't trust our feelings? I don't know about it in more prominent roles, but when secondary to Ti, Fe is a total prostitute and can make you wonder if you have multiple personality disorder. As a result, few peope ever see my 'dark side', they only see the 'awkwardly cute'. Some INTPs are cold on the outside but I think the notion that most of us are like that come from the impression people get from our online writing style. I definitely write in a far more dry, detached way than I speak.


----------



## Kynx

That was a long post INTP. I thought it's was going to be an explanation for you not having a bath.


----------



## compulsiverambler

What do you mean? I bathe every month without fail, plus whenever I visit an INFP's house and need to wash out the stench of cat pee.

Hygiene-freaks are just jealous that we don't have to waste as much time on it because we're too lazy and skinny to gather sweat.


----------



## RaisinKG

take a shower!


----------



## compulsiverambler

But I'm trying to save water - you know, for the environment. If I shower today I can't brush my teeth for a week longer than normal. Water preservation is a thankless job, but it's the INTP's only apparent evolutionary role, and we intend to take it seriously. Think of our sacrifice when you enjoy your summer pool parties and Jacuzzis, that's all we ask.


----------



## Kynx

compulsiverambler said:


> What do you mean? I bathe every month without fail, plus whenever I visit an INFP's house and need to wash out the stench of cat pee.
> 
> Hygiene-freaks are just jealous that we don't have to waste as much time on it because we're too lazy and skinny to gather sweat.


You stink of cat pee because you stay so long the cat mistakes you for a scenting post. Your inferior Fe doesn't register when you've out stayed your welcome. :tongue:


----------



## hann

infp probably has high moral standards about how long someone would be welcome for.


----------



## RaisinKG

enfp are you done dreeming in lalaland yet? me thinks down to earth you should be.


----------



## BlackFandango

Get a type, ya bum!


----------



## sinaasappel

Hi there


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> Hi there


Hello nurse 😉


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Hello nurse &#55357;&#56841;


How's life


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> How's life


https://youtu.be/mzcloEggvA0

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> https://youtu.be/mzcloEggvA0
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


XD you're so cheesy


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> XD you're so cheesy


Dangerously so. 😋

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Dangerously so.
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


I'm bored


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> I'm bored


Me too 😐


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Me too


Hey what do you think my type is personality wise


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> Hey what do you think my type is personality wise


I always figured you were ENTP. Why?


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> I always figured you were ENTP. Why?


Drunk parrot thinks I'm esfj¿


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> Drunk parrot thinks I'm esfj¿


Fe doms send nudes


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Fe doms send nudes


Omg  I should make that my signature  brb


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> Omg  I should make that my signature  brb


Everyone takes my quotes and makes them signatures, I really should get royalty checks. 😂


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Everyone takes my quotes and makes them signatures, I really should get royalty checks. &#55357;&#56834;


Done &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> Done &#55357;&#56834;


Wonderful 😂

So, with that in mind, do you still think you're ESFJ?


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> Wonderful
> 
> So, with that in mind, do you still think you're ESFJ?


I've never sent nudes and I think that's what you're really asking


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> I've never sent nudes and I think that's what you're really asking


It is possible to ask more than one thing at a time


----------



## sinaasappel

BlackFandango said:


> It is possible to ask more than one thing at a time


Yes...


----------



## BlackFandango

GIA Diamonds said:


> Yes...


*sips tea*


----------



## Forest897

And as the ultimate whore for a "duty fulfiller," I guess you were too distracted trying to get every last piece of dust off your dildos all day and doing mundane maintenance work to think of a better comeback


----------



## Forest897

Owfin said:


> You wouldn't know. I guess you were too distracted with insulting them that you forgot that Si is a shadow function for you.


And as the ultimate whore for a "duty fulfiller," I guess you were too distracted trying to get every last piece of dust off your dildos all day and doing mundane maintenance work to think of a better comeback


----------



## BlackFandango

Forest897 said:


> And as the ultimate whore for a "duty fulfiller," I guess you were too distracted trying to get every last piece of dust off your dildos all day and doing mundane maintenance work to think of a better comeback


What?


----------



## Forest897

MyName said:


> How can you be so chill when the whole world is falling apart? Dumbass


Lol it's funny that you say that because the world is falling part because of your very existence
I feel sorry that your parents had to raise you


----------



## Forest897

Existentialismz said:


> Why don't you go figure out your personality type already like the rest of us have? It ain't that hard, geez. Damn unknowns. Don't wanna put a label on themselves.


I'm surprised you as an INFP took the time to analyze your personality type, I thought you were too busy thinking about sunshine and rainbows (oh oops did I hurt your feelings?)


----------



## RaisinKG

yo INTP you should stop dunking on INFP buddy chum pals


----------



## sinaasappel

This thread still lives


----------



## RaisinKG

gia diamonds said:


> this thread still lives


its alive


----------



## Parrot

I bet your type likes to sit on pickles


----------



## RaisinKG

Drunk Parrot said:


> I bet your type likes to sit on pickles


I bet your type likes to use their chins for bicycle handles-----*grounded*


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Come on, 'unknown'! Everyone knows you're an INTP! Just show us your type already! 

Pleaaaaase?


----------



## compulsiverambler

Too perfect. It makes me sad.


----------



## Eset

Damn it, thought it said "Criticize the person above you!". That would be too easy.

1. Your avatar is shit, learn to use msPaint better.
2. "MOTOR-MOUTH, KEEP CLEAR
Bird-brains that get sucked in may be mangled by the turbo-tongue." Sounds like your good at head.
3. I bet I could win you in an argument any day, bring it on.


----------



## BlackFandango

Christ, take a chill pill

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

BlackFandango said:


> Christ, take a chill pill
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


There is no chill in my pill I'm afraid.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Dapadap


----------



## Aridela

Why don't you go make a list or something? ;P

I have no issues with INFXs really so the Jness is the only thing I can criticise.

PS Criticism directed to *BlackFandago*


----------



## BlackFandango

That's why Spielberg cast me as Oskar Schindler: because I'm always making lists.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

Savage.


----------



## lucia0113

narcissistic said:


> Savage.


Why r u guys always smarter than me and wont sleep with us INTJs?
Sulk about INTP.


----------



## Eset

lucia0113 said:


> Why r u guys always smarter than me and wont sleep with us INTJs?
> Sulk about INTP.


Why would you want to sleep with an INTP anyways?


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Well this is fun. 

Now where's my popcorn while I watch you fuckers argue. opcorn::smug:
I mean, the INTP guy seems quite narky.


----------



## bluewolf30

INFP* Dreamy. Just dreamy...


----------



## sinaasappel

That was more emotional and poetic than anything all of my infp friends would say


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

bluewolf30 said:


> INFP* Dreamy. Just dreamy...


Well... That was observant, brilliant.
*shout*
Hey, this person deserves a medal! 
....In all seriousness, I don't personally know any ENTPs so I can't think of anything.. well perhaps loud?
Yeah, loud, we'll go with that.


----------



## leictreon

INFPs are such weirdos!


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

leictreon said:


> INFPs are such weirdos!


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm naaaahhhhh mate.
... I'm just in a dickish mood.
But yeah we are weird... Meh.. I'm tired..


----------



## Ominously

ur jokes aren't even funny...


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Ominously said:


> ur jokes aren't even funny...


Well fuck you then.
My humour isn't mainstream.
I'm kind of cynical towards... Things. And American humour is the worst.
Good day


----------



## Eset

leictreon said:


> INFPs are such weirdos!


Wow what an insult. I think she's going to pass out with that burn. Watch out kids!
@StrangeINFP

You're not strange, you just make yourself that to feel more special because deep down you're just an ordinary folk like anyone else.

Also I'm not narky, I'm just a professional at critiquing.


----------



## Ominously

intps are such freaking trolls.... like just pls stop


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

narcissistic said:


> Wow what an insult. I think she's going to pass out with that burn. Watch out kids!
> 
> @StrangeINFP
> 
> You're not strange, you just make yourself that to feel more special because deep down you're just an ordinary folk like anyone else.
> 
> Also I'm not narky, I'm just a professional at critiquing.


I couldn't figure out what 'type' of INFP I was, until I found out I was unhealthy. So I'm just an unhealthy INFP. 
Couldn't be bothered changing my name.

Whatever man, bring it on, nobody's perfect, and tonight, I dance with the devil, a choice with regrets, because I'm regretting it already.

Sorry @ Ominously

Man INFPs make terrible fighters, after all of it we're like, I'm so Sorry! I didn't mean to! I'll never do it again! *sniff*.


----------



## Eset

Ominously said:


> intps are such freaking trolls.... like just pls stop


No.
@StrangeINFP

"Whatever man, bring it on, nobody's perfect, and tonight, I dance with the devil, a choice with regrets, because I'm regretting it already." - The Devil you say, would that be me?


----------



## lucia0113

narcissistic said:


> Why would you want to sleep with an INTP anyways?


If u ever watched the anime Death Note u'll know why.
I just love to win over INTP.Having their hearts is the best way to humiliate someone with Fe as their inferior.


----------



## Eset

lucia0113 said:


> If u ever watched the anime Death Note u'll know why.
> I just love to win over INTP.Having their hearts is the best way to humiliate someone with Fe as their inferior.


I'm only like 10ep in, got other Animes to watch.

I don't see how getting an INTP to love you is an insult to them, I'm sure any INTP still wants a romantic relationship at any chance.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Boo. I agree with INTP.
Why the hell would anyone sleep with any random person... I'm not asking why, I'm just saying, it's not a good idea.

U̶n̶l̶e̶s̶s̶ ̶t̶h̶a̶t̶ ̶r̶a̶n̶d̶o̶m̶ ̶w̶a̶s̶ ̶L̶e̶v̶i̶ ̶A̶c̶k̶e̶r̶m̶a̶n̶


----------



## lucia0113

narcissistic said:


> lucia0113 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If u ever watched the anime Death Note u'll know why.
> I just love to win over INTP.Having their hearts is the best way to humiliate someone with Fe as their inferior.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only like 10ep in, got other Animes to watch.
> 
> I don't see how getting an INTP to love you is an insult to them, I'm sure any INTP still wants a romantic relationship at any chance.
Click to expand...

yet you found it weird to have someone want to sleep with intps?
also, why arent u narky when replying me?


----------



## compulsiverambler

​


narcissistic said:


> Damn it, thought it said "Criticize the person above you!". That would be too easy.
> 
> 1. Your avatar is shit, learn to use msPaint better.


If it wasn't shit and clearly made in MS Paint, you wouldn't have guessed that I did it myself. Its crudeness at least means everyone can tell it's my own original work, as there could be no other reason for using it. Therefore it clearly comes from and represents something of me instead of an artist whose mind I'm just catfishing. 



narcissistic said:


> 2. "MOTOR-MOUTH, KEEP CLEAR
> Bird-brains that get sucked in may be mangled by the turbo-tongue." Sounds like your good at head.


This whole post sounds like you've been imagining how good at head I am for some time, not just since the new sig. Well-spotted opportunity to start flirting, but your technique of insults and explicit sexual references suggests you're a little too young for me. Most guys grow out of picking on girls they like long before they leave high school.



narcissistic said:


> 3. I bet I could win you in an argument any day, bring it on.





> win you


Whether that was a Freudian slip or an attempt at neuro-linguistic programming, I'm afraid that no, most women won't immediately fall in love with you just because you beat them in an argument. Even xNTP women.


----------



## Eset

lucia0113 said:


> yet you found it weird to have someone want to sleep with intps?
> also, why arent u narky when replying me?


I was interested in why you was so interested in wanting to sleep with an INTP. As in why are they special.
I'm not narky am I? I'm not passionate about any of this, I'm simply messing around due to boredom.
@StrangeINFP

"Boo. I agree with INTP."- Are you making a villain out of me?


----------



## Eset

compulsiverambler said:


> ​If it wasn't shit and clearly made in MS Paint, you wouldn't have guessed that I did it myself. Its crudeness at least means everyone can tell it's my own original work, as there could be no other reason for using it. Therefore it clearly comes from and represents something of me instead of an artist whose mind I'm just catfishing.
> 
> 
> This whole post sounds like you've been imagining how good at head I am for some time, not just since the new sig. Well-spotted opportunity to start flirting, but your technique of insults and explicit sexual references suggests you're a little too young for me. Most guys grow out of picking on girls they like long before they leave high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether that was a Freudian slip or an attempt at neuro-linguistic programming, I'm afraid that no, most women won't immediately fall in love with you just because you beat them in an argument. Even xNTP women.


Does it matter you made it? Are you proud of it? Which is better, people knowing the shit artwork is made by you or people knowing the great artwork is made by someone else? To me if someone called me a cheater or faker then surely that shows how great I am, as in I am better than expected.

Yup totally, I was thinking long and hard about you good you are at it. And indeed I am flirting with you, you clearly are an observer ain't you. Nice try to insult me, unless 18 is too young for you in which case our love together is now broken. Such a shame.

Damn it, at least I tried. Better luck next time.


----------



## lucia0113

narcissistic said:


> lucia0113 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet you found it weird to have someone want to sleep with intps?
> also, why arent u narky when replying me?
> 
> 
> 
> I was interested in why you was so interested in wanting to sleep with an INTP. As in why are they special.
> I'm not narky am I? I'm not passionate about any of this, I'm simply messing around due to boredom.
> 
> @StrangeINFP
> 
> "Boo. I agree with INTP."- Are you making a villain out of me?
Click to expand...


Got it.I didnt even noticed the infp around here.Plz give him a punch in the face thx 
OK.The reason thing.Actually just chit chat with u made me happy.I can hardly resist NTs(except entj they are too noisy)they usually can follow up in conversations and share a similar character with me.I think its pretty normal for people to love someone in this situation.


----------



## lucia0113

narcissistic said:


> compulsiverambler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​If it wasn't shit and clearly made in MS Paint, you wouldn't have guessed that I did it myself. Its crudeness at least means everyone can tell it's my own original work, as there could be no other reason for using it. Therefore it clearly comes from and represents something of me instead of an artist whose mind I'm just catfishing.
> 
> 
> This whole post sounds like you've been imagining how good at head I am for some time, not just since the new sig. Well-spotted opportunity to start flirting, but your technique of insults and explicit sexual references suggests you're a little too young for me. Most guys grow out of picking on girls they like long before they leave high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether that was a Freudian slip or an attempt at neuro-linguistic programming, I'm afraid that no, most women won't immediately fall in love with you just because you beat them in an argument. Even xNTP women.
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter you made it? Are you proud of it? Which is better, people knowing the shit artwork is made by you or people knowing the great artwork is made by someone else? To me if someone called me a cheater or faker then surely that shows how great I am, as in I am better than expected.
> 
> Yup totally, I was thinking long and hard about you good you are at it. And indeed I am flirting with you, you clearly are an observer ain't you. Nice try to insult me, unless 18 is too young for you in which case our love together is now broken. Such a shame.
> 
> Damn it, at least I tried. Better luck next time.
Click to expand...


Damn it, i was flirting with you too.
Better luck for myself next time.


----------



## Eset

lucia0113 said:


> Damn it, i was flirting with you too.
> Better luck for myself next time.


Aww what a shame. I must be a popular guy around these parts.

"Actually just chit chat with u made me happy.I can hardly resist NTs(except entj they are too noisy)they usually can follow up in conversations and share a similar character with me.I think its pretty normal for people to love someone in this situation." - It wasn't much so, ok I guess. I'm not sure why you would be particularly happy about it.


----------



## sometimes

an ISTP trying to ironically flirt. Embarrassment city.


----------



## barathrum

pippylongstocking said:


> an ISTP trying to ironically flirt. Embarrassment city.


I refer to:


Drunk Parrot said:


> Funny how INTPs are really witty, when they have 30 minutes to think about it and post it online


Don't think I didn't notice how long you _actually_ sat on this thread before replying. 

And on a side note...touche. LOL!


----------



## sometimes

barathrum said:


> I refer to:
> 
> Don't think I didn't notice how long you _actually_ sat on this thread before replying.
> 
> And on a side note...touche. LOL!


You suck at criticising as you just complimented me because it took my like two seconds to think of that. There was nothing to think about as it was just the obvious truth.


----------



## sometimes

Also the fact you had to use someone else's insult. But it turned into a compliment. Double fail at criticising. 

Ok maybe now I showing how I forgot to include this in my last post. Ha.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

You got pretty rattled at the thought of not being quick, witty and funny, there. Weak spot?


----------



## sometimes

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You got pretty rattled at the thought of not being quick, witty and funny, there. Weak spot?


I didn't even know it was necessarily meant to be those be those things. Sounds like you are obsessed with being funny etc. Projecting much?


----------



## Eset

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You got pretty rattled at the thought of not being quick, witty and funny, there. Weak spot?


It's not like you could be ever good at flirting anyways.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

pippylongstocking said:


> I didn't even know it was necessarily meant to be funny. Sounds like you are obsessed with being funny. Projecting much?



Your criticising is too defensive. Always on the front foot if you don't want to look like you're butthurt



narcissistic said:


> It's not like you could be ever good at flirting anyways.


Could you define that for me? :wink:


----------



## sometimes

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Your criticising is too defensive. Always on the front foot if you don't want to look like you're butthurt


Ok noted. It's clearly not me that is worried about looking defensive or 'butthurt' though. Someone has too much to hide clearly. But everyone knows your fears now so you can relax about tryna hide them.


----------



## Eset

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Could you define that for me? :wink:


Use your brain.


----------



## barathrum

Why speak when others can speak for you? I call it an ISTP specialty, laziness. ^_^ I also call it an asset, when others might point it out as a fault, rofl.

On a side note, I already attempted my insult on you cold-hearted INTJ bastards earlier. Please refer to that for further "insults" or subjective truths based on insufficient data. Much appreciated.

Sometimes I think this this thread speaks to more on the commentator rather than the commentee, or whatever the word is, lol.

Side note of the side note, I meant for this to be a quicker reply, but somehow got delegated to 3-4 posts down. Let that be an insult on my own type; and also let it be noted that this negates any further insults I may have towards INTP's...lol, fml.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

pippylongstocking said:


> Ok noted. It's clearly not me that is worried about looking defensive or 'butthurt' though. *Someone has too much to hide clearly.* But everyone knows your fears now so you can relax about tryna hide them.


I did notice you eyeing up my crotch bulge, now that you mention it


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

narcissistic said:


> Use your brain.


I only have enough blood to use one head at a time. Please assist, sysadmin.


----------



## Eset

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I only have enough blood to use one head at a time. Please assist, sysadmin.


This is a FFA my friend, nothing personal.


----------



## Eset

barathrum said:


> and also let it be noted that this negates any further insults I may have towards INTP's...lol, fml.


You can try my friend.


----------



## sometimes

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I did notice you eyeing up my crotch bulge, now that you mention it


Think that Inferior Se is playing up INTJ. I know you are hallucinating that I'm there with you in real life looking at your 'crotch bulge' (sounds appealing especially when you put it like that. Certainly have a way with words don't you :bored but this is the Internet and I know you might find this difficult to believe but no matter how much you wish it that is not real. You're (pitifully) delusional, INTJ.


----------



## barathrum

Alright, INTP's...you think too much, a comment I myself and my kin may agree upon, making this comment a double-edged sword; nevertheless, I proceed.

You think too much, and it bothers me. You don't always have to be right on every exact detail, especially when so many of those details are rather subjective when looked upon from a broader scale (i.e. globally) rather than the smaller scale referencing to your small sub-section of culture. When you become so wrapped up in such trivial details, you lose sight of whats really important, the bigger picture; the meaning of the exchange. At times, I love you for this; but at others I literally tune out as you drag on borically (new word bb, suck it). In the end, I might agree just so you will stfu (please take no offense). Be wary of others doing the same (if you use your lackluster Se, you may notice), or else you might have a greater opinion of yourself than others will let on (i.e. being laughing stock without even knowing). A truly terrifying thought and fate.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

pippylongstocking said:


> Think that Inferior Se is playing up INTJ. I know you are hallucinating that I'm there with you in real life looking at your 'crotch bulge' (sounds appealing especially when you put it like that. Certainly have a way with words don't you :bored but this is the Internet and I know you might find this difficult to believe but no matter how much you wish it that is not real. You're (pitifully) delusional, INTJ.


Nope, still defensive! :laughing:


----------



## sometimes

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Nope, still defensive! :laughing:


Still boring.


----------



## Eset

barathrum said:


> Alright, INTP's...you think too much, a comment I myself and my kin may agree upon, making this comment a double-edged sword; nevertheless, I proceed.
> 
> You think too much, and it bothers me. You don't always have to be right on every exact detail, especially when so many of those details are rather subjective when looked upon from a broader scale (i.e. globally) rather than the smaller scale referencing to your small sub-section of culture. When you become so wrapped up in such trivial details, you lose sight of whats really important, the bigger picture; the meaning of the exchange. At times, I love you for this; but at others I literally tune out as you drag on borically (new word bb, suck it). In the end, I might agree just so you will stfu (please take no offense). Be wary of others doing the same (if you use your lackluster Se, you may notice), or else you might have a greater opinion of yourself than others will let on (i.e. being laughing stock without even knowing). A truly terrifying thought and fate.


Not sure what to think of that, It doesn't seem like an insult nor a compliment. 
Besides who needs reality anyways.


----------



## Eset

Occams Chainsaw said:


> _Niiiice!_


You just got pwnd.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

INTP tag team \o/

pls don't stop


----------



## Eset

Occams Chainsaw said:


> INTP tag team \o/
> 
> pls don't stop


I'll make a Gerbil out of you yet.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I miss pippy. She mades me laugh


* *




is it bad that I just want to take it right now? :laughing:


----------



## Eset

Well this is boring now. :/


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

barathrum said:


> See you then, bb. And if not, fate will forever weep at what could have been...
> 
> Lol, really tho, take it easy. ^_^


Haha.
Maybe we could start with some drinks 
Lol.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

My brother is an ESTP can someone make an insult for me? xD


----------



## sometimes

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I miss pippy. She mades me laugh
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it bad that I just want to take it right now? :laughing:


Weirdo...

you made this thread go from mildy amusing to sad.

take it (elsewhere). go and tell it to someone who cares like your 'butthurt' 'crotch bulge' (whatever that means. don't wanna know to be honest.)


----------



## sometimes

StrangeINFP said:


> My brother is an ESTP can someone make an insult for me? xD


You can't always have someone to look after you, INFP. At some point you must learn to face your life by yourself. 

Also, use your initiative stop being lazy and sift through this thread to find an ESTP insult that you can then use. I'm sure it'll be worth it 

I thought you were meant to be creative?


----------



## Parrot

INTPs support terrorism


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

pippylongstocking said:


> You can't always have someone to look after you, INFP. At some point you must learn to face your life by yourself.
> 
> Also, use your initiative stop being lazy and sift through this thread to find an ESTP insult that you can then use. I'm sure it'll be worth it
> 
> I thought you were meant to be creative?


I've never been bothered to look up about Fi Ne Ti etc....
I don't really read too much about other personality types other than my own xD Unless I'm crazy interested in someone.

All I can think of is that ENTPs are loud.

Actually, I have more positives than negatives for ENTPs...


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

@Drunk Parrot

Here's a little comic I made. Basically, it's about a girl who's in bed with the guy she loves instead of kissing him, she bites him/wants to eat him, or something like that. Yeah, it's about myself.
View attachment 542266


----------



## Parrot

Yeah, INFPs communicate best in cartoons haha


----------



## sometimes

Some next level INFP to ENTP flirting 

P.s. Your art is good. 

P.p.s. Was that meant to be a criticism?


----------



## MolaMola

I don't like this thread because I don't like just randomly criticizing people! T_T And I can think of something good about all the types! WAAAAAAAH


<-- Can you tell I'm an NF? XD ahahahaha


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Drunk Parrot said:


> INTPs support terrorism





pippylongstocking said:


> Some next level INFP to ENTP flirting
> 
> P.s. Your art is good.
> 
> P.p.s. Was that meant to be a criticism?


Emm.. I CAN draw, but that was just made with a comic generator, cause I couldn't be bothered drawing.


----------



## Xyte

Is dependent on other's acceptance before they accept themself.


----------



## sometimes

Drunk Parrot said:


> INTPs support terrorism


Are you saying that INTPs are supportive but in a terrorising manner? (With my post as an example?). Or are you saying that INTPs are supporters of terrorism?


----------



## sometimes

StrangeINFP said:


> Emm.. I CAN draw, but that was just made with a comic generator, cause I couldn't be bothered drawing.


...oh...


----------



## Parrot

pippylongstocking said:


> Some next level INFP to ENTP flirting
> 
> P.s. Your art is good.
> 
> P.p.s. Was that meant to be a criticism?


Leave it to INFPs to flirt in weird ways :laughing:


----------



## Parrot

pippylongstocking said:


> Are you saying that INTPs are supportive but in a terrorising manner? (With my post as an example?). Or are you saying that INTPs are supporters of terrorism?


Well I'm quite fond of my INTP brethren, so the best way to criticize is to make things up.

Like, the only way an INTP gets an attractive person's number is to hack their information.


----------



## sometimes

Drunk Parrot said:


> Well I'm quite fond of my INTP brethren, so the best way to criticize is to make things up.
> 
> Like, the only way an INTP gets an attractive person's number is to hack their information.


Ok then whatever amuses you/passes the time. Typical ENTP can't just answer a simple question. What are you scared will happen? 

And I already have my number.

So INTPs are creeps, stalkers and terrorists? Sounds more like a 'fun' ENTP day out. You're the one to think of that stuff. It's quite telling.


----------



## Parrot

pippylongstocking said:


> Ok then whatever amuses you/passes the time. Typical ENTP can't just answer a simple question. What are you scared will happen?


Fine, INTPs caused 9/11, you happy



> And I already have my number.


Haha, love it. roud:


----------



## Eset

Well then, nice conspiracy theory.


----------



## Ominously

intps are nerds that barely have any acess to human emotions. the only "people" they care about is their anime waifus...


----------



## Parrot

INFPs are masochists for constant emotional letdowns


----------



## Eset

Ominously said:


> intps are nerds that barely have any acess to human emotions. the only "people" they care about is their anime waifus...


I don't even own one yet, guess I must not care about anything then.


----------



## sometimes

narcissistic said:


> I don't even own one yet, guess I must not care about anything then.


Yet ha. 

Nice to see you keeping your options open, INTP.


----------



## Eset

pippylongstocking said:


> Yet ha.
> 
> Nice to see you keeping your options open, INTP.


My Calendar is always free, not sure if that's a good or bad thing though.


----------



## sometimes

narcissistic said:


> My Calendar is always free, not sure if that's a good or bad thing though.


Depends what for. 

Also, does your calendar have tumbleweed blowing across it and cobwebs?


----------



## Eset

pippylongstocking said:


> Depends what for.
> 
> Also, does your calendar have tumbleweed blowing across it and cobwebs?


I don't even think I own a calendar.


----------



## sometimes

narcissistic said:


> I don't even think I own a calendar.


Not surprised. 

Your metaphorical calendar then. Like the rest of an INTP's existence it only exists in theory. With tumbleweed blowing across it.


----------



## Eset

pippylongstocking said:


> Not surprised.
> 
> Your metaphorical calendar then. Like the rest of an INTP's existence it only exists in theory. With tumbleweed blowing across it.


I'd have to go down to my basement to go and see.


----------



## sometimes

narcissistic said:


> I'd have to go down to my basement to go and see.


Oh dear, INTP is going down to his metaphorical basement in his mind. Careful you don't get lost in all the rubbish of discarded plans, half baked theories and ideas which you have deluded yourself into thinking are so logical but actually don't make any sense. 


Not that I'm like that of course. I don't have a basement. Just a nice attic filled with ideas which do make sense. All bathed in the ephemeral glow of sunlight.


----------



## Eset

pippylongstocking said:


> Oh dear, INTP is going down to his metaphorical basement in his mind. Careful you don't get lost in all the rubbish of discarded plans, half baked theories and ideas which you have deluded yourself into thinking are so logical but actually don't make any sense.
> 
> 
> Not that I'm like that of course. I don't have a basement. Just a nice attic filled with ideas which do make sense. All bathed in the ephemeral glow of sunlight.


Aahah the hypocrisy in that was beautiful, a true master piece.

Where should we frame it?


----------



## RaisinKG

Guy with a cute anime avatar
INTP
Chaotic Evil
Sx/sp
5w4
Slytherin

Mistyped!!!!


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> Guy with a cute anime avatar
> INTP
> Chaotic Evil
> Sx/sp
> 5w4
> Slytherin
> 
> Mistyped!!!!


What is my type then?


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> What is my type then?


Not INTP


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> Not INTP


AHahahah.
Good one.
I'll just select for my MBTI type [Not INTP].
Genius.


----------



## sometimes

narcissistic said:


> Aahah the hypocrisy in that was beautiful, a true master piece.
> 
> Where should we frame it?


Or was it? 

You can frame it in your basement if you want. Jazz the place up a bit.


----------



## sometimes

narcissistic said:


> AHahahah.
> Good one.
> I'll just select for my MBTI type [Not INTP].
> Genius.


Lol.


----------



## Eset

pippylongstocking said:


> Or was it?
> 
> You can frame it in your basement if you want. Jazz the place up a bit.


It was, "the practice of claiming to have higher standards or more noble beliefs than is the case.", unless this chicken nugget Flourine has serious claims of me being not INTP, then it was.

No, I think for that one I'll frame it in my bedroom. I can look at it night and laugh.


----------



## Dezir

Yo INTP, your mom doesn't know quantum physics.


----------



## Eset

Dezir said:


> Yo INTP, your mom doesn't know quantum physics.


Um ok.


----------



## RaisinKG

you mean you don't know quantum physics kek


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> you mean you don't know quantum physics kek


I pity your insults.

Here's a call-line to get help:
0800 1111


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> I pity your insults.
> 
> Here's a call-line to get help:
> 0800 1111


Top kek


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> Top kek


Indeed.


----------



## Azazel

"Top Kek"
Is this a dejavu? Oh, it's just an INTP using dank memes.


* *





I don't know why but I felt the need of looking for this.

https://www.google.es/search?q=dank...ved=0ahUKEwjgz9-HrcTNAhVJ6RQKHXpCD9YQ_AUICCgB

And after it, I won't be the same.


----------



## sometimes

'Kek' you guys are such nerds. I had to look it up. Cringe. 

And what is all this rubbish dark memes, INFJ? I thought were meant to be enlightening the masses or something not doing the opposite? And no surprise an INFJ thinks they are experiencing constant deja vu...


----------



## Azazel

pippylongstocking said:


> 'Kek' you guys are such nerds. *I had to look it up*. Cringe.
> 
> And what is all this rubbish dark memes, INFJ? I thought were meant to be enlightening the masses or something not doing the opposite? And no surprise an INFJ thinks they are experiencing constant deja vu...


Yep, I had to, months ago because your Thinking cousin INTP spammed the hell out of it, dear INFP ;^)

As for dejavus, how does it work that Fi-Si loop? I heard that's popular on INFPs like you

Peace(of cake(pls(no(i'm sorry[spoil3


* *




I know you're an INTP ;^)


----------



## sometimes

Sve said:


> Yep, I had to, months ago because your Thinking cousin INTP spammed the hell out of it, dear INFP ;^)
> 
> As for dejavus, how does it work that Fi-Si loop? I heard that's popular on INFPs like you
> 
> Peace(of cake(pls(no(i'm sorry[spoil3
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're an INTP ;^)


Constantly tripping out again I see, INFJ. At least try to make your pathological confusions remotely interesting next time.

Also, months ago? So why are bringing it up again now?


----------



## Eset

pippylongstocking said:


> 'Kek' you guys are such *nerds*. I had to look it up. Cringe.


You can't be anymore right than that.

I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## Azazel

pippylongstocking said:


> Constantly tripping out again I see, INFJ. At least try to make your pathological confusions remotely interesting next time.
> 
> Also, months ago? So why are bringing it up again now?


Good stuff. How many times did you do the CT's INTP/INFP test and scored INFP... Two maybe?
How many times did you got rid of INFP possibility for stereotypes... 4?
Did your first jungian test scored you as INFP? I'm sure.
I can't really describe how I'm viewing the INFP on your profile in the future, so, as a Ni-dom. I would suggest you to get rid of this objective right now.
As for that Fi-Si. I'm not tripping as long as it is for an objective, but, that's it for your perception and judging, as you're experiencing it, dear INFP ;^)


----------



## RaisinKG

>INFJ

>You must be an INFP!!!!


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Drunk Parrot said:


> Leave it to INFPs to flirt in weird ways :laughing:


I wasn't flirting... The only thing close to flirting I've done is with that ISTP guy before, and an ISTJ somewhere on the forum. XD

On the flip side I don't know much about flirting... Well... In the physical world..


----------



## Parrot

Leave it to INFPs to not know if they are flirting or not.

I once winked at a girl. Now I must stay 500 feet from...


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Drunk Parrot said:


> Leave it to INFPs to not know if they are flirting or not.
> 
> I once winked at a girl. Now I must stay 500 feet from...


Well... I wasn't flirting with you anyway... I just wanted to know more about myself from someone who's done research..


----------



## Parrot

StrangeINFP said:


> Well... I wasn't flirting with you anyway... I just wanted to know more about myself from someone who's done research..


(If you're talking about our quick PM conversation, I know. But this thread is for me to criticize you so...)

Amazing how things go over INFP's heads :tongue:


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Drunk Parrot said:


> (If you're talking about our quick PM conversation, I know. But this thread is for me to criticize you so...)
> 
> Amazing how things go over INFP's heads :tongue:


...Oh.. I get it now, you were responding to how I don't know if I'm flirting in real life.
Derp.


----------



## Eset

Kawaii ^u^


----------



## sometimes

Hehe you two look like a little team now


----------



## RaisinKG




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Unknown...

YOU BASTARD! Get off your arse.
xD


----------



## Endologic

Every time I look at your picture, for the first split second, my mind registers that person as Adolf Hitler.

Criticism for INFPs: You're all a bunch of emos who think (, no, believe) that values and shit override logic.

[HR][/HR]

...And what's with that weird signature stating that sharks cry underwater? Biologically, they can't cry.
Logic aside, it reminds me of the movie Blade Runner. Specifically, this scene:


----------



## sometimes

An INTP + associating that blade runner scene to a random quote about sharks crying. Can't really critique here tbh...


----------



## sometimes

flourine said:


>


You're a robot minion.

(And possibly a crazed 'Doctor Robotnik' wannabe whoever that is. Sounds a name for an ENTP though.)


----------



## Energumen

You probably have more calculators than you do friends.


----------



## RaisinKG

you there

quit interrupting my study


----------



## sinaasappel

Stop tying to make this thread happen, it's so not fetch


----------



## Kynx

Aww, it's just like your ideas, entp.


----------



## pwowq

INFP, when will you learn stats can tell the whole story.


----------



## megmento

ISTP, will you try looking at the bigger picture for once?


----------



## Lone Adventurer

You INFPs, why do you over analyse everything?


----------



## RaisinKG

over analyzing is not Fi's job that's your lower Ti's job


----------



## megmento

INFP why can't you just easily decide whether you're taking roasted beef or fried chicken for lunch? :O


----------



## RaisinKG

oh im infp? didnt know that. but I bet you got it all in control. right? right? right?


----------



## megmento

Oh yes  Well fellow infp, will you stop being too euphoric/ecstatic over something?


----------



## RaisinKG

megmento said:


> Oh yes  Well fellow infp, will you stop being too euphoric/ecstatic over something?












That face is pretty INFP to me. Nothing NT about it at all. I mean, just look at the colors. So INFP that she might be more INFP than Goat Boy (below). More books than the known universe probably means indulging on inferior Te, not Dominant Ti or anything...










Same with her. Pretty INFP too. Perfect math class and all.










aww soo INFP










The most INFP INFP in the history of fiction and INFPs










We all know Maids are INFP right i mean totally just look at her it's not like shes an ISTJ or anything i mean she's totally an INFP in a Fi-Si loop let's just accept it rite


----------



## megmento

How can INFPs be so persistent like this?


----------



## RaisinKG

ask your avatar, and your orihime picture. Their both INFPs, after all. we're all INFPs now.


----------



## megmento

Oh, you mean this INFP face, love?


----------



## Kprog

Why are you so mystical and awesome? Why?!?


----------



## RaisinKG

ask yourself. Your even more mystical and mysterious and random. Ask... this ENFP girl.


----------



## Kprog

I don't even know your type! What is this?!?


----------



## RaisinKG

welcome to Gensokyo @Kprog


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Here's a patch for the hole in your jeans, NP.


----------



## RaisinKG

youre an NP too. dont make me forget the times where you acted quite random


----------



## Endologic

I think you're related to @narcissistic.


----------



## RaisinKG

Emologic said:


> I think you're related to @narcissistic.



What makes u think that?


----------



## Endologic

flourine said:


> What makes u think that?


Anime, the signature indicating narcissism, both Gen Z'ers, etc.

No idea.


----------



## RaisinKG

So vibe.


----------



## hahahalessandra

((how to criticize someone you don't know the type of lol))


----------



## Shinsei

INFPs are too cool to be criticized


----------



## RaisinKG

Lol easy for u to say. U need to coooool down on the plans. Have a cup of green tea.


----------



## Kynx

Maybe you're not developed enough to have a type


----------



## sinaasappel

Neverontime said:


> Maybe you're not developed enough to have a type


XD damn
------------
Glad to see you've grown a set infp


----------



## Kynx

GIA Diamonds said:


> XD damn
> ------------
> Glad to see you've grown a set infp


Thanks. Do you like them? 
I call them my little entps


----------



## sinaasappel

Neverontime said:


> Thanks. Do you like them?
> I call them my little entps


Quote of the year I think I'll put this in my Signature later


----------



## SimplyRivers

You're like me, but on steroids.

I don't like it, but I do at the same time.


----------



## sinaasappel

SimplyRivers said:


> You're like me, but on steroids.
> 
> I don't like it, but I do at the same time.


You are what you eat? :kitteh:


----------



## RaisinKG

too random for me.


----------



## sinaasappel

When are you going to accept your Entp roots @flourine


----------



## RaisinKG

@GIA Diamonds when I find a 2hu character that is ENTP


----------



## sinaasappel

Denial of such things will lead to you're illogical downfall @flourine will you accept such a fate?


----------



## RaisinKG

@GIA Diamonds doesnt matter, not until I find a good ENTP character that I can relate to--oh.


----------



## megmento

When can you ever relate to someone without affiliating this person to a fictional character? (Wait what? Did I just?)


----------



## sinaasappel

Yes infp you've said something that almost makes sense.


----------



## RaisinKG

megmento said:


> When can you ever relate to someone without affiliating this person to a fictional character? (Wait what? Did I just?)


never. but we're all INFPs now. Even @GIA Diamonds is INFP, but she is in denial.


----------



## sinaasappel

flourine said:


> never. but we're all INFPs now. Even @GIA Diamonds is INFP, but she is in denial.


Seriously I would be in for the troll


----------



## Kynx

Estj I think you must have got lost


----------



## sinaasappel

I was on my way to saving infps from the emotional outbursts they get when planning


----------



## Kynx

Your presence triggers Infps emotional outbursts though. I thought you would have learned that from experience. Go back to the current events forum estj.


----------



## sinaasappel

At least I'm still in touch with the world


----------



## Shinsei

GIA Diamonds said:


> At least I'm still in touch with the world


Gia since when did you become an ESTJ lol. 

ENTP?


----------



## Kynx

Only because the world can't hide from you. @GIA Diamonds


----------



## sinaasappel

Psychological Euphoria said:


> Gia since when did you become an ESTJ lol.
> 
> ENTP?


The day I realized I make schedules and really secretly like kittens [tough!gia]


* *




lol I'm still an Entp I've considered extj but Entp still seems like the better option a close second is enfp


----------



## Shinsei

GIA Diamonds said:


> The day I realized I make schedules and really secretly like kittens [tough!gia]
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I'm still an Entp I've considered extj but Entp still seems like the better option a close second is enfp


Ahh ok fair enough.. I think am going to change mine to ENTJ for the shits and gigs....

* *




Still miss that Avatar


----------



## RaisinKG

you mean your still in touch with...


----------



## sinaasappel

Chaotic neutrals are just really really too stubborn to realize that theyre just normal people


----------



## RaisinKG

Tell that to Cirno @GIA Diamonds


----------



## sinaasappel

Don't you have a puzzle to finish?


----------



## compulsiverambler

GIA Diamonds said:


> Don't you have a puzzle to finish?


xNTPs often leave things unfinished where an ESTJ will see them, just to bug you. In psychological warfare with ESTJs, our weaknesses in observation and organisation become our greatest strengths: we can drive you away, mad or both with our effortless trail of chaos, totally immune to its effects ourselves. :glee:


----------



## SwivelSwirl

compulsiverambler said:


> xNTPs often leave things unfinished where an ESTJ will see them, just to bug you. In psychological warfare with ESTJs, our weaknesses in observation and organisation become our greatest strengths: we can drive you away, mad or both with our effortless trail of chaos, totally immune to its effects ourselves. :glee:


Well I think you just criticized yourself by proving that ENTPs are completely evil and loving having control over people without them knowing it.

INTPs on the other hand will actually just go somewhere else to avoid conflict with a ESTJ, or pretty much anyone for that matter...


----------



## Shinsei

The INTP I know tend to know a lot of shit that nobody seems to understand


----------



## SwivelSwirl

Psychological Euphoria said:


> The INTP I know tend to know a lot of shit that nobody seems to understand


Except the INTP that is. ^u^

I don't actually know any ESTJs, but J types in general are just annoying cause they're so inflexible about everything. Organization isn't always necessary or wanted.


----------



## Shinsei

I forgot what i was gonna say


----------



## SwivelSwirl

Psychological Euphoria said:


> I forgot what i was gonna say


I'm literally laughing out loud right now...
Did I just win? XD Wait... What was the point of this again? Winning right? This is to prove the overall dominance of one type, correct? Or did I miss the point...
And if that's the case then this really isn't an effective way to do as obviously the types with better arguing capabilities would win, even if they really aren't the best because this is only testing one aspect. So if this was the case, obviously a NT type would win, which makes it sort of pointless...
Someone should actually make a fool proof test though to see if any type could actually be described as the best, cause then we'd know which type to watch out for if they try taking over the world.

But I think I might've just won again by spouting out a ton on nonsense that only I understand. I'm starting to really like this game!


----------



## megmento

Oh there you go INTP, proving your point again.xD


----------



## Shinsei

SwivelSwirl said:


> I'm literally laughing out loud right now...
> Did I just win? XD Wait... What was the point of this again? Winning right? This is to prove the overall dominance of one type, correct? Or did I miss the point...
> And if that's the case then this really isn't an effective way to do as obviously the types with better arguing capabilities would win, even if they really aren't the best because this is only testing one aspect. So if this was the case, obviously a NT type would win, which makes it sort of pointless...
> Someone should actually make a fool proof test though to see if any type could actually be described as the best, cause then we'd know which type to watch out for if they try taking over the world.
> 
> But I think I might've just won again by spouting out a ton on nonsense that only I understand. I'm starting to really like this game!


LOL where did that come from.. Am not sure what the point of this thread even was, LOL am guessing you won.. Oi @narcissistic here now have a battle with you own type.


----------



## SwivelSwirl

megmento said:


> Oh there you go INTP, proving your point again.xD


Exactly! But I thought this thread was to criticize? That was more of a congratulations. But I guess INFPs do tend to be pretty nice, even when it doesn't help them in anyway. Sorta irritating at times...



Psychological Euphoria said:


> LOL where did that come from.. Am not sure what the point of this thread even was, LOL am guessing you won.. Oi @narcissisticstic here now have a battle with you own type.


I'm not even sure... I didn't get enough sleep last night...

Come and battle! Thought really, again, that's not the purpose of this thread, as the point was to have the types criticize eachother. Though I suppose the underlying point is simply to have fun and to be able to point out other's "flaws" without them getting offended.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

The "mom-go-make-me-a-sandwich-im-wow-ing-again" sort of type


----------



## Eset

Wag warn, I have been summoned by the almighty and all fabulous Psychological Euphoria.
What's seems to be gwarnin'?

INTPs:
Usually talks a load of gibberish and bullshit, only way they can talk smart is if they google research their insults first.

ENTJs:
Bossy because that's the only way the can converse with other people.


----------



## Shinsei

Hey look a real ENTJ


----------



## SwivelSwirl

narcissistic said:


> Wag warn, I have been summoned by the almighty and all fabulous Psychological Euphoria.
> What's seems to be gwarnin'?
> 
> INTPs:
> Usually talks all load of gibberish and bullshit, only way they can talk smart is if they google research their insults first.


Hmm... Fair point, thought I wonder what INTPs did before google. Also, are we just going to exchange insults about our own type back and worth now? Cause that almost seems like an insult to our type itself...


----------



## Shinsei

nope both of you keep going, i'll go grab popcorn


----------



## Eset

> thought I wonder what INTPs did before google.


Why do you think there's so little INTPs.



> Cause that almost seems like an insult to our type itself...


That makes for better insults.
Because we know each other D:

INTPs:
The type to spend their paychecks on a maid because living is too hard.


----------



## Shinsei

jesus fucking christ. lmao dying right now


----------



## sinaasappel

Get back to work

Didn't think I'd have to tell a fellow J.


----------



## Shinsei

oh great its the type that likes rules and the law


----------



## sinaasappel

And is still somehow superior to the subset that is xntj


----------



## Eset

ENTJs:
Oh great it's the type that enforces rules and laws.

ESTJs:
Like ENTJs, but not quite.


----------



## sinaasappel

Lol I can't with the mindmeld


----------



## Shinsei

yea neither. Look how many people are observing this thread below thread information


----------



## sinaasappel

Hey you there lurkers! GET BACK TO WORK OR INSULT OTHERS!

/enforcingthestereotype

The alleged estj that I've met is actually pretty cool and laid back (I think my biology teacher was one)


----------



## sinaasappel

Are there still people in the estj forum? I don't see much from there....


----------



## Eset

ESTJs:
Like ISTJs, but more social and less autistic.


----------



## sinaasappel

Speaking of which, Are you done your homework?


----------



## Ronney

ENTJ. Inflexible cunt. did you know one of your eyes is lower than the outer.


----------



## Shinsei

hmm my science teacher pretty sure she was an ESTJ and she was very nice granted you were not a freshman or sophomore, like holy god she was bat shit crazy when i had her in sophmore year but after the next by far my fav teacher. Unfortunalty she passed away a last month.


----------



## sinaasappel

I don't know how to respond to that


----------



## Eset

> Speaking of which, have you done your homework?


 Sorry mum, but it's the holidays. Time to chillax, oh wait that's every day.

ENTJs:
The type to have maids and butlers because having minions makes you feel happy.


----------



## Ronney

^^ fucked that up


----------



## Eset

^^ Just like all your insults.


----------



## sinaasappel

narcissistic said:


> Sorry mum, but it's the holidays. Time to chillax, oh wait that's every day.
> 
> ENTJs:
> The type to have maids and butlers because having minions makes you feel happy.


Did you plan in your agenda to 'chillax'



PunkRocker said:


> ^^ fucked that up


Lol


----------



## Shinsei

she died from cancer  still miss her alot.

I suppose life doesn't always work out.


----------



## Eset

> Did you plan in your agenda to 'chillax'


 I don't plan, chillaxing is just my default agenda I suppose.


----------



## sinaasappel

Psychological Euphoria said:


> she died from cancer  still miss her alot.
> 
> I suppose life doesn't always work out.


:hugs:


----------



## Shinsei

seems like everybody is now posting


----------



## Eset

> I suppose life doesn't always work out.


 Life never works out, everyone dies.


----------



## Shinsei

narcissistic said:


> Life never works out, everyone dies.


Well that's a positive way of looking at it. lol


----------



## sinaasappel

Hopeful thinking as I like to call it :kitteh:


----------



## Kynx

Entjs kick babies


----------



## sinaasappel

Infps cry when they run out of tissues


----------



## Kynx

Estjs cry when they run out of work


----------



## sinaasappel

I have a set list of chores to do each day to avoid it


----------



## Kynx

Estjs put sex with spouse on their chore list


----------



## Shinsei

wish i could meet more of those guys. I want to see more work get done around here


----------



## Eset

INFPs:
The types to be upset that they are being selfish.


----------



## Kynx

Intps, soap dodgers


----------



## sinaasappel

I'm not going to make a soap jokeI'm not going to make a soap jokeI'm not going to make a soap jokeI'm not going to make a soap jokeI'm not going to make a soap jokeI'm not going to make a soap jokeI'm not going to make a soap joke


----------



## Eset

INFPs:
Like INTPs, but actually _feels_ depressed.


----------



## Kynx

Intps:
Like infps, but without friends


----------



## Eset

INFPs:
Like INTPs, but cries when they don't have friends.


----------



## sinaasappel

opcorn:


----------



## Kynx

Intps forget to wipe their bottoms


----------



## Eset

INFPs forget to wipe their emotions before joining a debate section.


----------



## SwivelSwirl

Well... Uh... This is what happens when I leave, huh?

I'm not even sure I can criticize a INFP too much, they might get upset.

Also, @narcissistic I completely agree with your outlook on life. XD


----------



## pwowq

Edit: forgot to update the page.


----------



## Eset

@SwivelSwirl



> I'm not even sure I can criticize a INFP too much, they might get upset.


This is what it looks like when insulting/joking around with a F type:











> Also, @narcissistic I completely agree with your outlook on life. XD


Thanks!:


----------



## sinaasappel

pwowq said:


> Edit: forgot to update the page.


When you can't even follow a linear thread


----------



## SwivelSwirl

@narcissistic F types... What would the world be like without them? Honestly... Now I'm curious...


----------



## Eset

SwivelSwirl said:


> @narcissistic F types... What would the world be like without them? Honestly... Now I'm curious...


----------



## Kynx

Intps attemping to get in touch with their feeling side 



* *


----------



## Eset

INFPs dealing with criticism:


----------



## Ronney

INTP's the loner loser pot head that gets friendzoned


----------



## Kynx

Entps own 20 cans of bodyspray rather than taking showers


----------



## Eset

INFPs dealing with data:


----------



## Kynx

Intps computer desk


----------



## compulsiverambler

SwivelSwirl said:


> Well I think you just criticized yourself by proving that ENTPs are completely evil and loving having control over people without them knowing it.
> 
> INTPs on the other hand will actually just go somewhere else to avoid conflict with a ESTJ, or pretty much anyone for that matter...


So THAT's why you never see an INTP win the house in divorce settlements!

Tangental rant sparked by word 'divorce' up ahead:

The first to crack and leave the premises before the court hearing forfeits. My stepfather tried to drive my mum away by making life unbearable in the house for everyone else in various ways so she'd decide to move us all out of there. Unfortunately she's ISFJ and he's INTJ, so they're as anal as each other, with her Si and his Te, so she just stuck it out, with no means of counter-attack against his brand of mind games. She actually continued doing the f****r's washing and other chores even after he'd permanently locked her out of their bedroom with her clothes thrown in a heap outside, all because she can't bare untidiness either, and he knew that. If it had been up to me, he'd have run screaming from the building on the first evening home after seeing my "refurbishments".


----------



## Kynx

Entp failing to omit irrelevant information


----------



## Eset

INFPs say they're social/have friends, but this is really how they are when around others:


----------



## Kynx

Intps can't hide their obsession with hentai porn


----------



## Eset

INFPs are too scared to admit they like hentai porn.


----------



## Kynx

Infps create hentai porn so intps can see what pussy looks like


----------



## compulsiverambler

INTPs don't even exist, you all seem to come out as ISFPs eventually.



Neverontime said:


> Entp failing to omit irrelevant information


Hey! Every detail there was crucial to my point! Which was, uh... Oh yeah, Te and Si types are uptight.


----------



## Kynx

What's that smell? 

Oh it's just entp bullshit


----------



## compulsiverambler

Neverontime said:


> Infps create hentai porn so intps can see what pussy looks like


INFP males make hentai porn for both skinny INTP males *and* fat INFP females. Neither group has ever seen a pussy.

ENTPs star in porn, cos we're hot.


----------



## Kynx

Entps video themselves masturbating and tell everyone that they're porn stars


----------



## compulsiverambler

That's not our doing, people just keep sneaking cameras in our room to make millions leaking the footage. We all need extra home security because of it. #HotProblems


----------



## Because_why_not

Nope, but I do hear another infp making assumptions...*sigh* _again_


----------



## Kynx

Inferior Si thinks others are making assumptions when it's clearly observable information


----------



## Because_why_not

And there's Dom-Fi that takes everything so personally...


----------



## RaisinKG

yes. take everything personally you must.


----------



## Because_why_not

Unknowns: the people who won't accept the result they keep getting in tests.


----------



## Kynx

Enfp, the people prescribed adderall but don't think they need it


----------



## RaisinKG

your never on time. be more punctual!


----------



## Because_why_not

"I'll keep my type as unknown so I can criticise people and _they_ won't be able to criticise _me_! It's the perfect plan! Muwahahaha!"


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> "I'll keep my type as unknown so I can criticise people and _they_ won't be able to criticise _me_! It's the perfect plan! Muwahahaha!"


does this look like a seething, conniving mastermind to you?










inaccurate. yet again. with your ne and lower te spouts.


----------



## Because_why_not

Ah but that is where you're wrong - it's always the ones who look sweet and innocent that can be the most evil of all because no one suspects a thing. However, you're *Unknown*, so I wouldn't expect you to know much about yourself...


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> Ah but that is where you're wrong - it's always the ones who look sweet and innocent that can be the most evil of all because no one suspects a thing. However, you're *Unknown*, so I wouldn't expect you to know much about yourself...


by that logic we would consider these characters to be sinister, evil, and more irredeemable than the Joker, and by extension, because the Joker is not cute and adorable, he is a Papyrus.









































just to name a few.

Also by that unknown part
you're wrong. i have full self awareness, it's just that im too lazy to put on an MBTI for myself and I just like to watch people play the guessing game and get things wrong... besides I like to roleplay as my opposite type to make it even more confusing to type me, even though gotta admit im easy to type if you know the right things


----------



## Because_why_not

You don't like the Joker? I think he's adorable. That smile could kill <3 Also, yeah, Kirby _is_ fecking evil - he literally swallows live things whole! So the logic still stands that just because someone/something looks good, doesn't mean they are. Yeah, down with the Halo Effect! >



> Also by that unknown part
> you're wrong. i have full self awareness, it's just that im too lazy to put on an MBTI for myself and I just like to watch people play the guessing game and get things wrong... besides I like to roleplay as my opposite type to make it even more confusing to type me, even though gotta admit im easy to type if you know the right things


Lol I'm just playing the game. I wasn't being serious to you; they were general comments about unknown stereotypes. Maybe I look a bit too enthusiastic because I keep coming back though but I just see it as fun haha


----------



## RaisinKG

hey

im so not serious that you cant tell if im being serious or not unless i really feel like it >_>


----------



## Because_why_not

Ooookay....

I'm confused - just like your unknown personality type.


----------



## RaisinKG

yes. since when were you under the illusion you were confused?


----------



## Because_why_not

So is the state of being confused just an illusion? I suppose it's when your brain is struggling to piece together the information available to a logical conclusion. So what is actually causing it? Is it a feeling as such or do we not "feel" it? ...What actually _is_ it? Is physical (in the sense that it's not caused by a physical condition such as dementia) or is it just an illusion as you say?

....Hey! Don't distract me! (Insert something critical about unknowns here)


----------



## RaisinKG

ooooooooo

you got sidetracked there, ENFmu Pakurei...


OOH SHINY! what does this button do~


----------



## Azazel

flourine said:


> ooooooooo
> 
> you got sidetracked there, ENFmu Pakurei...
> 
> 
> OOH SHINY! what does this button do~


That's the transfer button, now you've got a ENFPcandy.


----------



## RaisinKG

>chaotic good
>INFJ

MISTYPED!!!


----------



## compulsiverambler

flourine said:


> >chaotic good
> >INFJ
> 
> MISTYPED!!!


Stranger things have happened - I'm a Lawful Good ENTP


----------



## Because_why_not

Hey! Let's get back to playfully criticising each other!!

Get back on topic, ENTP. So typical.


----------



## Azazel

compulsiverambler said:


> Stranger things have happened - I'm a Lawful Good ENTP


Now is when I'm the ENTP and you the INFJ


----------



## RaisinKG

SHIPPED
OTP
Confirmed!!!


----------



## Because_why_not

Hey! Don't ignore me! I wanna play! Give me banter!


----------



## Azazel

Because_why_not said:


> Hey! Don't ignore me! I wanna play! Give me banter!


Don't worry, you're invited to the wedding!


----------



## Because_why_not

I'll mark it down in my diary. I'll make sure to bring the most thoughtful wedding gift of this conversation framed so that you have a record of the day you two first met. You cry a little sentimental tear and give me a hug. I don't really like hugs but I return it warmly because this is your day and I've seen your relationship flourish. I was in on the thread were you had that fight over who said what that day and I saw you make up. I remember the announcement that you got officially engaged over pm and I sent you my congratulations. So at the wedding, I make a speech even though it's not conventional but Ne and Ni lets me. I bring you back to this moment again. At the end you applaud and accidentally knock over the wine on to your expensive white clothes because inferior Se is a bitch.


----------



## bremen

enfps,can't you concentrate on one task for more than 1 hour?


----------



## compulsiverambler

flourine said:


> SHIPPED
> OTP
> Confirmed!!!





Sve said:


> Don't worry, you're invited to the wedding!





Because_why_not said:


> I'll mark it down in my diary. I'll make sure to bring the most thoughtful wedding gift of this conversation framed so that you have a record of the day you two first met. You cry a little sentimental tear and give me a hug. I don't really like hugs but I return it warmly because this is your day and I've seen your relationship flourish. I was in on the thread were you had that fight over who said what that day and I saw you make up. I remember the announcement that you got officially engaged over pm and I sent you my congratulations. So at the wedding, I make a speech even though it's not conventional but Ne and Ni lets me. I bring you back to this moment again. At the end you applaud and accidentally knock over the wine on to your expensive white clothes because inferior Se is a bitch.


So uh, don't I get a say in any of this? 

No? OK... guess I'd better inform the family I'm married now. Will be back in the time it takes to update relationship status on Facebook...


----------



## rookthecrook

istj, can't you loosen up for at least 1 hour?


----------



## rookthecrook

compulsiverambler said:


> So uh, don't I get a say in any of this?
> 
> No? OK... guess I'd better inform the family I'm married now. Will be back in the time it takes to update relationship status on Facebook...


sh*t I was meant to bag my own type, as usual entp you are too quick for your own good


----------



## compulsiverambler

ColdNobility said:


> enfps,can't you concentrate on one task for more than 1 hour?


Is So Terribly Judgmental


----------



## compulsiverambler

rookthecrook said:


> sh*t I was meant to bag my own type, as usual entp you are too quick for your own good


Well I for one am up for an open marriage. No idea about @Sve though, cos to be fair we did only meet minutes before the wedding.


----------



## Shinsei

Because_why_not said:


> I'll mark it down in my *diary*. I'll make sure to bring the most thoughtful wedding gift of this conversation framed so that you have a record of the day you two first met. You cry a little sentimental tear and give me a hug. I don't really like hugs but I return it warmly because this is your day and I've seen your relationship flourish. I was in on the thread were you had that fight over who said what that day and I saw you make up. I remember the announcement that you got officially engaged over pm and I sent you my congratulations. So at the wedding, I make a speech even though it's not conventional but Ne and Ni lets me. I bring you back to this moment again. At the end you applaud and accidentally knock over the wine on to your expensive white clothes because inferior Se is a bitch.


Hmm, clues eh? interesting


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJ, relax. You don't have to be constantly working 24/7 towards your life goal. Live life to it's fullest!


----------



## Because_why_not

Apparently that goal is to get my attention (Though don't blame anyone for that - I'm fecking awesome)

Unknown, go back to the shadows of obscurity. The personalities are talking.


----------



## RaisinKG

Look whos talking, ENFP.


----------



## Azazel

As we've shipped @compulsiverambler, the marriage is going to be actually more of a fanfic than an actual marriage, we have an ENFP and an INTP here who excel at the fanfic writing~...


----------



## Because_why_not

Have you just outted flourine as INTP?

Also, anyone would be happy to be shipped with me. They'd be so lucky.


----------



## Shinsei

Narci would like to ship, speaking of which where the fuck is that guy.


----------



## Because_why_not

In my bedroom  ...Nah, I dunno.

Anyway, how's about you leave your house for once, INTJ, and you might even find him.


----------



## Kynx

Enfp ignores person crying in corner 
Just keeps yakkin


----------



## Because_why_not

INFP = believes they are so people-centric and caring. Leads with Fi which is only concerned with the individual's values and doesn't actually give a sod about other people unless it can be used to make themselves feel better.


----------



## RaisinKG

INFP being good at roasting...

mistyped. must be some other type.


----------



## Because_why_not

But I'm not an INFP. Were you ninja'd? Wouldn't surprise me. INTPs aren't exactly the quickest people, are they?


----------



## Shinsei

ENFP pretty eccentric.


----------



## Because_why_not

INTJ as soon as they wake up they're online. Lol, why am I surprised? What else do they do with their lives?


----------



## RaisinKG

but that is where you are wrong ENFP. ask your lower Te. of course the INTJ has a secret plan regarding the internet


----------



## Because_why_not

INTP : "If I stick up for this INTJ, I might get my first friend! I've never had one of them before. I wonder if I can teach him Klingon and we can make memes together. Watch out world!"


----------



## RaisinKG

ENFP, this is your theme song


----------



## Because_why_not

That's a gif. Lol nice try, INTP. So cute when you try and join in with the banter without prior human communication experience.


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> That's a gif. Lol nice try, INTP. So cute when you try and join in with the banter without prior human communication experience.


O-o-o-oh yeah?


----------



## Because_why_not

I was struggling to stay awake and now that video is tipping me over the edge. *Sigh* But perhaps I was in the wrong for expecting anything other than boring from an INTP.


----------



## Kynx

Enfp projecting their backward, emotion contaminated, aux Fi onto infps. *sigh*


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> I was struggling to stay awake and now that video is tipping me over the edge. *Sigh* But perhaps I was in the wrong for expecting anything other than boring from an INTP.


HEY!!!!! I'm not boring! I'll show you FUN!


----------



## Eset

Unknowns:
Very insecure about themselves or lack acknowledgement of themselves.


----------



## RaisinKG

i love you too. @narcissistic <3


----------



## Eset

Dickhead, I'm unable to screenshot that as well thanks to my trusty IP block...

Oh wait you're already part of my list, was gonna have a heart attack then.

...oh and sorry for calling you a dickhead, pleb.


----------



## RaisinKG

apology accepted =)


----------



## Because_why_not

> HEY!!!!! I'm not boring! I'll show you FUN!


Is that a threat? haha. Unknowns, they have so much confusion and doubt that they just want to pass it on to others.


----------



## compulsiverambler

Because_why_not said:


> I was struggling to stay awake and now that video is tipping me over the edge. *Sigh* But perhaps I was in the wrong for expecting anything other than boring from an INTP.


The fact that you could sleep at all after watching that video rather proves @flourine's point. I'm not even aftaid of clowns usually but Jesus, that was a horrifyingly creepy glimpse into the mind of an ENFP.


----------



## Shinsei

ENTP get some more posts.


----------



## Because_why_not

INTJ - lack of social skills makes for poor banter.



> a horrifyingly creepy glimpse into the mind of an ENFP.


Hypocrisy is on the list of thing an ENTP can do. There are a few things on this list however, if you looked at the list of things an ENTP _believes_ they can do, you'd be comparing an ant to the GRB Wall. Oh, constant delusions of grandeur, what a pitiful life that must make...


----------



## compulsiverambler

Psychological Euphoria said:


> ENTP get some more posts.


Holy shit, you've made over 1000 posts since you joined *five months ago*!? Get some sunlight, INTJ, your bones must be like jelly from vitamin D deficiency!

Also, be fair, I took a four year hiatus from the site shortly after joining because other shinies caught my eye. One after the other, until this one came up again. I post most days now but that's mostly cos I get lonely on the daily work commute. 



Because_why_not said:


> Hypocrisy is on the list of thing an ENTP can do. There are a few things on this list however, if you looked at the list of things an ENTP _believes_ they can do, you'd be comparing an ant to the GRB Wall. Oh, constant delusions of grandeur, what a pitiful life that must make...


Keeping lists isn't even on the list of things ENFPs can do.


----------



## Shinsei

LOL what about Mr.Y he literally made over 1000 posts in a month


----------



## Because_why_not

Urgh! Ninja'd again! Tbf to me, when it comes to how quickly you can post things online, the INTJ will always win. It's the only thing they spend their lives doing after all. I guess even _they_ have to be good at _something_.



> Also, be fair, I took a four year hiatus from the site shortly after joining because other shinies caught my eye. One after the other, until this one came up again. I post most days noe but that's mostly cos I get lonely on the daily work commute.


ENTP, you're supposed to criticise others' not your own personality. Or is this just the typical ENTP so up for an argument that they'll argue with themselves.


----------



## Eset

Psychological Euphoria said:


> LOL what about Mr.Y he literally made over 1000 posts in a month


I made over 2k posts in just a month.
Went from 1k posts from Jun-Jul, then 1k-3k from Jul-Aug.

ENFPs:
They tend to usually end up as ESFJs.


----------



## Because_why_not

That's not a criticism it's a "Notice me, senpai". This is what happens when an INTP (who is secretly an ESTJ btw, stop hiding behind a mask) falls in love - which yes, is _online_.


----------



## Eset

Online is forever bae.

ENFPs:
Like ESFJs but with less mommy vibes.


----------



## Shinsei

Continue enjoying your selves


----------



## Because_why_not

INTJs aren't really creative enough to come up with something funny, are they?


----------



## Shinsei

Not particularly.


----------



## compulsiverambler

Psychological Euphoria said:


> Continue enjoying your selves


This is what INTJs say in vain every time they suck the life out of a room by entering it. But it's always too late.


----------



## Because_why_not

Oh God, now I'm ninja'd by an ENTP. The only time an ENTP can stay focused is in an internet debate.

Psycho:

INTJ can't take being mentally beaten so self-destructs a conversation.


----------



## Shinsei

Yea things like that happens


----------



## Because_why_not

Don't you have some (will surely fail) world domination plans to make, INTJ?


----------



## Shinsei

No i prefer world peace


----------



## Eset

INTJs:
Like ISTJs but with less facts.


----------



## Shinsei

And details


----------



## Because_why_not

INTP like INTJ but lazier. Much lazier.


----------



## compulsiverambler

Psychological Euphoria said:


> And details


I don't think INTJs understand this game.


----------



## Because_why_not

ENTP like ENTJ but the only world they could take over is the make-believe one in their head.


----------



## Shinsei

I don't think INTJ understands this game either.

Ninjad again


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJ go back to your world domination planning mmmm


----------



## Shinsei

INTJ:
A poor excuse for a human being.

oh whoops wrong type


----------



## Because_why_not

Unknown, shouldn't you be figuring your own type before criticising others?


----------



## Shinsei

I am not unknown


----------



## Because_why_not

Ninja'd but you weren't exactly playing along so didn't bother to edit it. In case you've changed your mind:

INTJ: Life of the party. *sarcasm detector explodes*


----------



## Eset

The types to get ninja'd 24/7.


----------



## Because_why_not

The curse for having a life and having other people talk to you. Though you wouldn't know anything about that, now would you, INTP?


----------



## Kynx

Intps, entps, intjs have intellectual discussions while masturbating. 
Enfps = NT wannabes


----------



## Because_why_not

Hey! I'm no wannabe! I _can_ masturbate during intellectual discussions.

INFP - constantly tries to act pure, childlike and innocent. Is the one to bring up and imagine members masturbating.


----------



## Eset

The type to actually visualise that thought/concept.


----------



## Because_why_not

INTP: Watched too much hardcore hentai that it's impossible to masturbate to anything other than the tentacle rape of big eyed little girls.


----------



## RaisinKG

ouch.


----------



## Because_why_not

Why to kill the thread, Flo. Does _everything_ the INTP touches turn to crap? Or is it just 99.9% of things?


----------



## Kynx

Does _everyone_ hide when they see an enfp coming? Or is it just us intelligent, classy people?


----------



## Because_why_not

> Or is it just us intelligent, classy people?


So are you saying you're not intelligent or classy cos you're here. Logic is not really something that comes natural to you INFPs, is it?


----------



## Eset

Spends more time critiquing others than critiquing themselves.
Suggests a lack of acknowledgment of themselves due to such.


----------



## Because_why_not

Who said anything about not acknowledging themselves? Another case of an INTP trying to join in and sound smart... and failing.


----------



## Hulie

ENFP: when you think you're funny, but everyone else finds you annoying.


----------



## Eset

ENFP:
The type that gets beaten by an INTP in who can get laid first.


----------



## Kynx

Intp the type who brags about coming 7th


----------



## Eset

INFP:
The type that lacks the competence to understand other types.


----------



## Kynx

Intp, keeps applying logic to relationships, no matter how many times logic fails


----------



## Because_why_not

INTP: Lacks the competence to understand people in general.

INFP: Spent 5 of the last 7 days crying.


----------



## Eset

XNFPs:
The type to spend their time in self-pity and agony whilst watching chick flicks.
The only difference is that ENFPs go outside the house to pester other people about such ordeals, whilst the INFPs create fan-fiction/poetry/art/blogs about such ordeals.


----------



## Kynx

Enfp spent 5 of the last 7 days talking shit to an infp

Intp spent 5 of the last 7 days looking through the dictionary and thesaurus for the right word


----------



## Eset

XNFP:
The type that doesn't even have right words because their feelings will infect it somehow.


----------



## Shinsei

INTP the overly logically consistent.


----------



## Eset

INTJs are just beta versions of ENTJs.


----------



## Kynx

Intps get stuck under entjs at work, having to do everything the entjs way. 
:laughing:


----------



## Because_why_not

At least they'll do the work and don't just sit and cry because the entj gave some constructive criticism (in a very soft way for an entj too)


----------



## Kynx

Infps are too principled to work for entjs, unlike enfps or switch principles when it suits.


----------



## Because_why_not

You know, I was actually gonna say that you're "principals wouldn't have you working for an entj" (No, really I actually was haha). Seems I know the judgemental INFP so well.


----------



## Kynx

It's ok enfp, I wouldn't expect you to get it right first time, you lacking sound judgement and all


----------



## Because_why_not

Fi - so judgemental and rigid. 
INFP - "I'm such a people-person!" 


(PS this is an example of irony. I feel it necessary to explain this for the INFP whereas I would normally leave it for the other personality who can use logic to work it out for themselves.)


----------



## Kynx

True. I try using logic but get in such a mess I go all enfp-ish


----------



## Shinsei

I had an INFP who is similar , painful to watch.


----------



## dont use shower

stop fantasizing and get real!!! (my shadow functions speaking)

ah crap that was to the infp

mmm okey intj learn small talk! be a apart of polite society!


----------



## Shinsei

it happens


----------



## Because_why_not

INFP who doesn't use the shower = an INTP in denial hahaha

(Oh wait that's more criticising INTP.)

INFP attempts a funny username using irony. Makes people question whether they shower. (As explained above, INFPs don't really _get_ how to use irony at all, never mind well.


----------



## JayShambles

Cannot criticize a fellow ENTP, although one less of you probably wouldn't hurt the world


----------



## Because_why_not

This is why I don't go into the NF forums. You bring out my inner ENTJ.


----------



## Kynx

Enfp, the type to get arrested because they're caught licking an Ann Summers store window, naked.


----------



## Because_why_not

...How did you know??

Because INFPs are the ones videoing it for the wankbank later.


----------



## Eset

XNFPs:
The type to argue on who can critique better even though that's a T type trait, know your place.


----------



## Because_why_not

Look everyone - an INTP who's insecure because F types are more intelligent than he is! Maybe we should tell him how Feeling and Thinking functions actually work in mbti theory, so he actually understands?..... Nah, let's just point and laugh. Pahahahaha


----------



## Eset

ENFPs:
Assuming everyone else is unsophisticated so they can make up a case, otherwise they have nothing critical to say. I.e. They use banter as a means to critique, even though banter = bullshitting .


----------



## Because_why_not

INTP was told to read a dictionary. Failed to read the definition for banter and chose to nap instead. Tries to convince others they know the definition. Fails. Is used to failure by now so just gets on with their next post.

Yup, sums it up.


----------



## Eset

ENFPs likes to use the word failure on others as they have told their whole life has been a failure so far, so once they get on the internet they can spew bullshit and call everyone else failures.
Some of that dank feeling motions.


----------



## Meter90

ESTJs often think they know better than everybody, when in reality... Actually they do know better more often than not... huh...

I guess you guys can be a little harsh sometimes? Like, yeah I know that what I'm doing might not fit with your world views but jeez man you ain't gotta call me a weirdo ****** for it...


----------



## Because_why_not

Lol Trust the ENFJ to not be able to criticise anyone.

(Also, @narcissistic you finally admitted it! I'm so proud of you <3)


----------



## Eset

Now it's your turn to come out of the closet <3. @Because_why_not


----------



## JayShambles

Within your extremely exaggerated or ignorant response to criticize with such passion only identified your true colors of jealousy and insecurity towards us ENFP's.


----------



## Eset

Who you talking to bud?
Unless you typed and sent all that under 1 min to me.

ENFPs:
Takes criticism too personally even though I'm personally critiquing you.


----------



## Because_why_not

But you've called me ESFJ, ESTP, ESFP, not a Sessor, ENTP, ENFP, not an ENFP, ENFJ and I'd set the ENFP after what you said.... WHO AM I?!?!?!?!?!??!

Also, ESTJ, are you enjoying the candy you stole from that baby earlier today?


----------



## Eset

Well out of those EFP, I suppose.
It's hard to tell someone's J/P without meeting them, N/S is what I find hardest to distinguish in someone, F/T is fairly easy and E/I is also somewhat easy.

ENFP:
Was the baby I stole from.


----------



## Because_why_not

I find Ti/Fi hardest (Te/Fe is much easier). J/P is easy but I agree you probably can't come across over in this medium so you have to look to functions here (even then you can get the order wrong). N/S just depends on how someone writes how easy it is (eg more information is easier to read). For me there seems to be lack of Fi because I honestly don't give one about "values" and don't have strong opinions about anything.

*But as if anyone could tell you otherwise, could they ESTJ? There's no way you could possibly be wrong, or at least told you are, eh?*


----------



## Eset

What are you trying to imply, peasant?
Also just because I've displayed myself as an ESTJ (to get you to stfu) doesn't mean I am an ESTJ, so trying to justify your reasons by using "cos he's an ESTJ" is invalid.
That's why you're wrong.


----------



## Because_why_not

> What are you trying to imply, peasant?
> Also just because I've displayed myself as an ESTJ (to get you to stfu) doesn't mean I am an ESTJ, so trying to justify your reasons by using "cos he's an ESTJ" is invalid.
> That's why you're wrong.


...I don't even have to say anything to criticise this. It's just an ESTJ doing his thang and showing us why no one can out ESTJ an ESTJ. Yup, say no more.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> ...I don't even have to say anything to criticise this. It's just an ESTJ doing his thang and showing us why no one can out ESTJ an ESTJ. Yup, say no more.


----------



## Because_why_not

And because the ESTJ has lost, he does what any ESTJ would do in that situation - sabotage the thread.


----------



## Eset

Who's this ESTJ you're talking/referring to?


----------



## Because_why_not

The one who's Si has failed him and he's forgotten what he did 10 minutes ago - just posted a gif on a thread where the game is to criticise the personality above you. Or is my ENFPness too much for you to handle? 

ESTJ - too busy criticising other people to notice their own incompetences.


----------



## RaisinKG

believe it


----------



## JayShambles

Because_why_not said:


> The one who's Si has failed him and he's forgotten what he did 10 minutes ago - just posted a gif on a thread where the game is to criticise the personality above you. Or is my ENFPness too much for you to handle?
> 
> ESTJ - too busy criticising other people to notice their own incompetences.


I kind of feel sorry for him.. Not a very likable person it seems.


----------



## Because_why_not

What? Me? .... I'm likeable... Why am I not likeable?...


----------



## JayShambles

Because_why_not said:


> What? Me? .... I'm likeable... Why am I not likeable?...


No. The guy who became his own worst enemy and destructed a perfectly enjoyable post. 

You on the other hand are as cool as they come. Shame on you for questioning that


----------



## Eset

JayShambles said:


> No. The guy who became his own worst enemy and destructed a perfectly enjoyable post.
> 
> You on the other hand are as cool as they come. Shame on you for questioning that


Why am I hated, what did I do?


----------



## Because_why_not

It's your ESTJ mode. No one likes that. Or them. Lawl.


----------



## compulsiverambler

Because_why_not said:


> It's your ESTJ mode. No one likes that. Or them. Lawl.


Ehh, pretty sure it was just inevitable that an ENFP wouldn't be able to take the criticisms at some point, it could have happened to anyone. Be honest, if you had to bet on the first type to get offended in this thread, you've have put money on ENFP like everyone else. :tongue:


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTP. Like ENFPs, but more trolly and- OH A MOVING BOTTLE!


----------



## Because_why_not

> Ehh, pretty sure it was just inevitable that an ENFP wouldn't be able to take the criticisms at some point, it could have happened to anyone. Be honest, if you had to bet on the first type to get offended in this thread, you've have put money on ENFP like everyone else.


Errm I was talking about ESTJ's - the personality type that the above poster had at the time. An ENTP failing logic once again but accusing others of doing the same to cover up pahahahahahahahahahahahaha ... gasp... hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Flo:

Unknowns: Like everyone other personality type, but believing that by keeping that space free, they're _so mysterious gaiz_


----------



## Eset

Because:
The type of person to be hypocritical and then deny that hypocrisy after been mentioned.

Why?
Because you did that same thing as flourine did for a long time.


----------



## RaisinKG

mistyped. Should be ENFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

> Because:
> The type of person to be hypocritical and then deny that hypocrisy after been mentioned.
> 
> Why?
> Because you did that same thing as flourine did for a long time.


ISTJ failing at ISTJing. The rules are criticise the type not the individual. 

Flo:

How can an Unknown give advise to anyone else's type? You don't even know yourself hahahaha


----------



## RaisinKG

@Because_why_not because i just do.


----------



## compulsiverambler

ENTPs (because he is): There is so little to criticise that it's pretty douchey to keep coming to this thread, knowing how everyone must struggle to come up with anything.



Because_why_not said:


> Errm I was talking about ESTJ's - the personality type that the above poster had at the time. An ENTP failing logic once again but accusing others of doing the same to cover up pahahahahahahahahahahahaha ... gasp... hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


Hmm nope the person cheesed off with Narcissistic has been self-labelled as ENFP since his first cheesed off post this morning, I was there. Maybe you read it as ESTJ because the Fi glasses make you see whatever you want to see


----------



## Because_why_not

Duuuuh ENTP too stooooopid to work out how you can your personality on PerC. (Nah jokes here: ENTPs proven wrong but too arrogant to admit it so turn to bs in hopes that they will confuse the other person to just make them stop and "win" by default)

Check it, I'm ENTJ, biatch 

(Oh, also, for the record: I've never really been cheesed off with Narci and I doubt he's ever been really cheesed off with me. We just have a ...special relationship, that's all)


----------



## RaisinKG

loosen up, ENTJ. be like my ENTJ friend in fiction and host some parties =)


----------



## compulsiverambler

ENTPs are just too awesome, it makes other people feel bad about themselves.:sad:



Because_why_not said:


> Duuuuh ENTP too stooooopid to work out how you can your personality on PerC. (Nah jokes here: ENTPs proven wrong but too arrogant to admit it so turn to bs in hopes that they will confuse the other person to just make them stop and "win" by default)
> 
> Check it, I'm ENTJ, biatch
> 
> (Oh, also, for the record: I've never really been cheesed off with Narci and I doubt he's ever been really cheesed off with me. We just have a ...special relationship, that's all)


Yeah I know, I was referring to the person Narcissistic was referring to in the post of his you were originally answering.

I don't know if I'm increasingly confused by your confusion because it's late and I should be in bed, or because ENFP is contagious.


----------



## Because_why_not

ENTPs find it hard to grasp any logic that's not their own. Confusion comes naturally to them, they don't need to be on PerC at 2AM or whatever time it was to be so.


----------



## Shinsei

ENFP to ENTJ= ?


----------



## RaisinKG

live life to its fullest!


----------



## Shinsei

NO


----------



## RaisinKG

Wow. I was ninja'd, but that would work for you too, IN boring Jay.


----------



## Shinsei

Yea i guess it would


----------



## Because_why_not

I had an epiphany.

Anyway, INTP, look who's talkin' with the borin'.


----------



## Shinsei

ENTJ be quite please


----------



## Because_why_not

Hmmm, getting there. Slowly but surely the INTJ _will_ be a functioning member of society - and by that I mean learn how to actually play with people.

And then I'll get a pig to fly and snow to fall in Hell.


----------



## RaisinKG

The time you stop being super stubborn and serious is when pigs fly


----------



## Because_why_not

Me super stubborn and serious??

Hello, nice to meet you. My name is Because_why_not. This is obviously our first interaction together. Hey, is that a pig up there?

(Though as much as they like to believe, INTP can't really debate.)


----------



## Shinsei

Please ENTJ go find someone to control and use as pawns(i think i might get an infraction for this, lol sorry mods)


----------



## RaisinKG

mistype.


----------



## Shinsei

No Mr.Y is clearly an ENTJ, i know this shit.


----------



## Because_why_not

> Please ENTJ go find someone to control and use as pawns(i think i might get an infraction for this, lol sorry mods)


Who da fuq would report that and then give you an infraction for _that_?

This is an INTJ being "bad". Lawl


----------



## Shinsei

No i am a good boy.


----------



## RaisinKG

naaaaah


----------



## Shinsei

Yea true that


----------



## Because_why_not

*yawn* INTx + INTx = paint drying would be more entertaining.....


----------



## Shinsei

My favorite past time


----------



## Because_why_not

I see.


----------



## The Lawyer

You got caught up in work too much again and forgot to criticize, ENTJ.


damn I love that avatar


----------



## Because_why_not

Just confirming what was above me was criticism enough (He said that watching paint dry was his favourite pasttime lol).

Though that would require extra reading and applying logic: not really something that comes naturally to the ESFP.


----------



## Shinsei

Ninja


----------



## Kynx

Intj isn't really a rare personality type. It's actually one of nature's occasional little fuck ups. 

:laughing:


----------



## The Lawyer

INFP, you've been posing on that beach for like a year now. Shouldn't you at least change the position of your body every couple of months?

INFPs. So lazy.


----------



## Eset

ESFP:
Like ESFJs, apart from ESFJs actually help other people besides themselves.


----------



## Because_why_not

Who did you steal that from, ISTJ? We all know ISTJ are too boring to come up with anything with even the slightest hint of humour.


----------



## Eset

ENTJ:
ENTPs in disguise.

ENFP:
ENTPs in disguise.

ENTP:
ESTPs in disguise.

ESTP:
ENTPs in diguise.


----------



## Because_why_not

ISTJs can't handle change that much that they cannot comprehend that I'm an ENTJ now. (I've always been an ENTJ btw. I'm too awesome for an ExTP)


----------



## Eset

Unless you have DID (Dissociative identity disorder),
then no you are not an ENTJ.

It's a common thing for an ETP to change their typing for the shits and gigs.


----------



## Because_why_not

I -I'm
S - So
T - Tremendously
J - Jealous

It's okay, ISTJ, you might never make it out of your worker bee life and will always be under the ENTJ queen but one day you get squashed by a fly squatter (I don't worry because there are plenty of other worker bees to take your place....)


----------



## Eset

I would argue that ESTJs are better leaders than ENTJs,
ENTJs are usually the ones who makes cults, whereas ESTJs are business owners.
And that's a fact!

E - Everyone's
N - Number
T - Two
J - Junky


----------



## Because_why_not

Wrong again, Narci boy. It's the ENFJs who make the best cult leaders. That Fe can be very dangerous in the wrong hands. (An ExTJ will tell you what to do, an ENFJ will have you believe that you want to do it yourself and it's what's best for you <3). ENTJs are the CEOs. ESTJs are the middle managers who make workers' lives hell.

And waaaaaaaaaaaay down below are the ISTJs. The drones. Go, away and do someone's admin work for them.


----------



## Eset

....And the ENxPs are the social junkies with no job.

Sounds fitting for you doesn't it?


----------



## Because_why_not

...I only have no job because I have to wait to start......

ISTJs judging people without knowing anything about them.


----------



## Eset

The only thing you can do on this site is judge people,
anything can be: false, misleading, dishonest.

You can't perceive on here like you can do IRL due to no: reaction time, emotions, tone, body language.

So using:


> ISTJs judging people without knowing anything about them.


Is a bad critique.

ENTJs:
Usually are fake.


----------



## Because_why_not

*Yawn* ISTJs type but all that people read is "blah blah blah blah blah....."

Go and have a threesome with a user manual and a rule guide.


----------



## Eset

I will and I shall,
Good day to you.

ENTJ:
Never reads manuals/guides, depends on the ITs to fix their bugs/issues.
Be nice to your IT department, we may be your back end but everyone needs a nice back end to support your body and looks.
A flat back end is not a good back end.


----------



## Because_why_not

> A flat back end is not a good back end.


Lawl I like that.

But your criticism was more advice than a critique. So I'm gonna do INTP, your type (An ISTJ would never bypass the rules).

Here's a joke: What's the difference between sex with an INTP and sex with a robot?

You can successfully turn a robot on.


----------



## Eset

> Here's a joke: What's the difference between sex with an INTP and sex with a robot?
> 
> You can successfully turn a robot on.


That just means I have no sex drive, a better version would be to say the robot can turn other people on.
Implying the INTP is ugly/unattractive.

ENTJ:
Doesn't understand that good criticism usually follows up with good advice,
otherwise you just sound like a dick.


----------



## Because_why_not

> That just means I have no sex drive, a better version would be to say the robot can turn other people on.
> Implying the INTP is ugly/unattractive.


Yeah but robots can't turn people on. I guess it should've been comparing them to an ugly thing and then it could be "because _somewhere_ out there, there will be a person with a fetish for the ugly thing."



> ENTJ:
> Doesn't understand that good criticism usually follows up with good advice,
> otherwise you just sound like a dick.


No that's constructive criticism. True all constructive criticism is criticism, but not all criticism is constructive. 

INTP = Ti is Te's less capable brother who believes they are right without the facts.


----------



## The Lawyer

narcissistic said:


> ESFP:
> Like ESFJs, apart from ESFJs actually help other people besides themselves.


ISTJ: Like ISTPs, except ISTPs know how to brush their teeth without a 25-steps manual. :tongue:


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> Yeah but robots can't turn people on.


You lack imagination, ENTJ.... In today's world with an official population of 7.4 billion, not also imagination but also probability and statistics suggest that right now there are at the very least 150.000 people in the world that are turned on by robots.


----------



## Eset

> ISTJ: Like ISTPs, except ISTPs know how to brush their teeth without a 25-steps manual.


Hey you never know that could be handy at keeping your teeth in perfect condition.



> You lack imagination, ENTJ.... In today's world with an official population of 7.4 billion, not also imagination but also probability and statistics suggest that right now there are at the very least 150.000 people in the world that are turned on by robots.


My wife is a robot.

ESFP:
Like ESTPs but are big wusses/pussies.


----------



## RaisinKG

hi narci.


----------



## Eset

hi flour.


----------



## Energumen

You had to learn how to pretend to have a personality.


----------



## Bunny

An INFP would certainly know about pretending.
I wonder how much reality is bumming you out today.


----------



## RaisinKG

@Wytch can I help you with your airbending training? you seem to have some trouble with it


----------



## Shinsei

what happened to the math class video on your sig,


----------



## RaisinKG

@Psychological Euphoria you watched it?

Ran Ran Ru > Cirno's Math Class


----------



## Shinsei

I was going to yesterday but it dissapeared.


----------



## RaisinKG

@Psychological Euphoria


----------



## Eset

@flourine


----------



## Shinsei

Hahaha lol that was actually pretty good


----------



## Because_why_not

INTx's - hijack threads to geek out. The internet is the only place these people are "liked".



The Lawyer said:


> You lack imagination, ENTJ.... In today's world with an official population of 7.4 billion, not also imagination but also probability and statistics suggest that right now there are at the very least 150.000 people in the world that are turned on by robots.


ESFPs - Don't quite understand the wordplay needed for a joke. Leave understanding the possible interpretations to the intuitives.


----------



## RaisinKG

Mistyped. Should be ENFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

As an ENTJ, I remind you that unsolicited typing is in violation of the PerC rules. I say I'm an ENTJ, and y'all have to take it as such.

Sooooo.... I win.

Muwahahahahahahahhaha

Intps: used to being outsmarted but just refuse to accept it.


----------



## Because_why_not

Pain equals pleasure and your pain give me lots of pleasure.


----------



## Parrot

Assertive – 88%?

How cute, an ENTJ that isn't good enough to be in charge.


----------



## Because_why_not

Pah an ENTP couldn't lead a piss up in a brewery and yet still think they can criticise someone else.

ENTP logic: I may be shit, but you're not that amazing so take that!

Yeeeeeah......have a cookie.


----------



## Parrot

Because_why_not said:


> Pah *an ENTP couldn't lead a piss up in a brewery* and yet still think they can criticise someone else.


What does that even me? Why would I piss all over a brewery?



> ENTP logic: I may be shit, but you're not that amazing so take that!


Dammit, you got me good, there 



> Yeeeeeah......have a cookie.


Yay! :kitteh:


----------



## Because_why_not

> What does that even me? Why would I piss all over a brewery?


Ahh, I see we're separated by a common language haha. A piss up is to get really drunk eg go on a piss up is to go out to get really drunk.

Anyway, it's hard to give you a criticism when you're happy with your cookie. Hmmm....


----------



## Parrot

I guess this thread is now the give someone else a cookie, thread. Hurray for positivity.

Here's a cookie










I, uhhh, took a bite.


----------



## Because_why_not

Noooooo! I was having fun with the roasting thread :'< (They just couldn't handle my ENTJ awesomeness). On that note, who dares take a bite out of an ENTJ's cookie?!?!
...
Erm, typical ENTPs jumping into doing anything without actually knowing what to do first or the consequences.

(Saved the thread = I am awesome)


----------



## Eset

ENTJs:
Like ESTJs, but unable to actually do something productive. 
Probably why ENTJs are becoming more extinct because they're always up their own ass.


----------



## Parrot

ENTJs are responsible for every genocide ever!!!

:shocked:


----------



## Because_why_not

ISTJs don't know much about anything but that doesn't stop them. If we were talking about following the rules and what's wrong with the current generation however, that would be something that would be right up your alley.

ENTP: Maybe you could too if you weren't so lazy


----------



## Eset

> ISTJs don't know much about anything but that doesn't stop them.


Your evidence?

ENTJs don't know the difference between assuming and knowing.


----------



## Because_why_not

Te users argue with evidence as proof. They use this to decipher right from wrong (as in correct and incorrect). Everything is about facts, empirical evidence and testability. You saying that in ENTJ doesn't know the difference between assuming and knowing only proves my point - hence my evidence. 

Therefore: ISTJs don't know much about anything but that doesn't stop them.

Stop making this too easy - I want a challenge


----------



## Eset

lmao your evidence was only based upon such later information, therefore you do not base your judgement from _evidence_ but rather intuition (which side note: isn't evidence).
Also Te =/= ENTJ, but rather ETJ.
So your conclusion is incorrect, if you based all your judgements from facts/evidence then you would be more ESTJ.

ENTJs don't understand the difference between facts to intuition.


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> Just noticed Lawyer's comment so here's my response, so you don't feel threatened that someone else has taken my attention off you, my darling ESFP
> 
> Hey she didn't have to tell me how she liked it but she chose to do so because she liked what she saw and knew I could do it for it for her. Turns out I did and she fucking loved it.
> 
> What can I do for *you*?


Oh I'm glad you asked. Btw. you somehow went from "I don't want to remove your toaster for you" to "What can I do for you" very quickly. However, that is irrelevant, what counts is the intention.

You can start by saying these wonderful words to me (I'm not sure that this particular thread would be appropriate for it, though). The first two paragraphs, I mean. The other two kind of don't make sense.

That OP and especially the title of that thread has to be the most romantic thing I've ever read. I've always wanted to hear it. It instantly makes my ESFP heart melt. If you say the magic words, don't forget to credit @Tucken, after all he is the author of this beautiful display of affection.

Now I must criticize you.

Your type has a tendency to overanalyze things, I guess. Some things, for example relationships, can't be subdued to the rules of logic. Sometimes you just need to stop thinking and feel it.


----------



## Because_why_not

> lmao your evidence was only based upon such later information, therefore you do not base your judgement from evidence but rather intuition (which side note: isn't evidence).


Further evidence was provided for my theory. I just did to highlight your flaws and later prove my point.



> Also Te =/= ENTJ, but rather ETJ.


I said Te users. This means ExTJ, IxTJ, (lesser extent ExFP, IxFP). You're assuming Te-dom (ExTJ). Also, I never made any hint that ENTJ was the only Te-dom/user. Check _your_ Te, "ISTJ", it's obviously failed somewhere for you to get to that conclusion.



> So your conclusion is incorrect, if you based all your judgements from facts/evidence then you would be more ESTJ


There's too much I could say, so I'm not going to waste my time with all of it. If you think that ESTJ is the only one to base their judgements on facts/evidence without any intuition, you need to read up. (For a start ESTJs use Ne, as it's the second extrovert function in an extrovert personality type, this can be "observed" more than you seem to think.) Also, the fact that Te can appear as an N+T way of processing just because of how they use the evidence to come to their conclusions (that's why the NTs can seem so similar on the surface, whether they use Te or not). 

So everyone. ISTJ: doesn't know much about anything but that doesn't stop them.

Edit: Too caught up in proving others wrong that I was ninja'd by @The Lawyer

Here you are my dearest <3

"Tits or ass? but all I want is you
I want your tits and your ass. How could I choose any part of you, and disregard all the rest? 

If you offered your soul, I'd probably take that too. I am so greedy, I never have enough. Fortunately your soul is your very own and I cannot have it, no matter how I claw for it. "

ESFP: Have to make _everything_ about them, whether it's this thread or another.

Second edit: apparently I'm under an ESFPs thumb but....

All credit to @Tucken for coming up with the poem that if she's hears you out for, will get her to bed.


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> Here you are my dearest <3
> 
> "Tits or ass? but all I want is you
> I want your tits and your ass. How could I choose any part of you, and disregard all the rest?
> 
> If you offered your soul, I'd probably take that too. I am so greedy, I never have enough. Fortunately your soul is your very own and I cannot have it, no matter how I claw for it. "
> 
> ESFP: Have to make _everything_ about them, whether it's this thread or another.


Thank you. 

Ahem. You forgot to credit Tucken. Pls fix.

Back to you....an ENT...J calling someone "my dearest", then posting a <3 to that same person, and then doing exactly what they were told to do ---> this is the first time in my life that I've actually seen it with my own eyes.

I know that you're probably just hoping for the naked photos, but


* *




I love the attention :'')


----------



## Eset

> Further evidence was provided for my theory. I just did to highlight your flaws and later prove my point.


So my theory is that: The sun is blue.
Just have to wait for it to turn blue and then wow. I was right, because I made my judgement from _facts_.
You see how that is flawed.



> I said Te users. This means ExTJ, IxTJ, (lesser extent ExFP, IxFP). You're assuming Te-dom (ExTJ). Also, I never made any hint that ENTJ was the only Te-dom/user. Check your Te, "ISTJ", it's obviously failed somewhere for you to get to that conclusion.


 Literally anyone can be a Te user or any user of any cog function, so you're just broadening the idea to fit your theory so you have something to argue about.



> If you think that ESTJ is the only one to base their judgements on facts/evidence without any intuition, you need to read up.


 Again broadening the idea to fit your theory, ANYONE can be intuitive and sensing. But ESTJ primarily focus on sensing, whereas ENTJ primarily focus on intuitive. 
So please stop stretching everything out so you can fit an argument in it.

ENTJ:
Don't know when to quit.


----------



## Because_why_not

> Ahem. You forgot to credit Tucken. Pls fix.


Done.



> Back to you....an ENT...J calling someone "my dearest", then posting a <3 to that same person, and then doing exactly what they were told to do ---> this is the first time in my life that I've actually seen it with my own eyes.


My Te has broken people down into things that just react to a command. It knows that people like flattery so I enter the command and it makes them happy. When people are made happy by me, good things happen to me when I want them to. Flawless.

ESFP: Thinks that they're such good wanking material, I'd do it to them telling me the obvious. How big _is_ your ego?

Narci:



> So my theory is that: The sun is blue.
> Just have to wait for it to turn blue and then wow. I was right, because I made my judgement from facts.
> You see how that is flawed.


If the sun has always been blue and one person decided that it wasn't, that person would then have to admit that. Everyone else would've been right all along. Also, as soon as the sun does turn blue, that statement becomes correct so it wouldn't matter what it was before.



> Literally anyone can be a Te user or any user of any cog function, so you're just broadening the idea to fit your theory so you have something to argue about.


I'm using the theory as a whole. Pigeonholing to suit a theory to your conclusion is what you are suggesting people do. This is terrible.

ISTJs: I would they're ironic, but from what I've read, I doubt I'm even speaking to one (or a Te-user) at all.....


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> Done.
> 
> 
> 
> My Te has broken people don't into things that just react to a command. It knows that people like flattery so I enter the command and it makes them happy. When people are made happy by me, good things happen to me when I want them to. Flawless.
> 
> ESFP: Thinks that they're such good wanking material, I'd do it to them telling me the obvious. How big _is_ your ego?


Blah blah blah, good wanking material, bad wanking material

You want something that would be of use to you and if it's not the naked photos, then apparently it's my soul....the naked photos seem quite harmless compared to that (not saying that I would do it tho)

Anyway. Random constructive criticism: if your type wasn't so incredibly arrogant, people would be much quicker to notice that you're as a rule hot, smart, and you usually smell nice.


----------



## Because_why_not

> smell nice


Glad you noticed! I just bought this new tea tree shampoo and it makes me smell like mint. Ahhh....

ESFP: I could send the same constructive criticism back atcha  (But I do smell nicer)


----------



## RaisinKG

but jack sparrow is entp


----------



## Because_why_not

And Flo is an "unknown". Oooooh the mystery.


----------



## Eset

ENTJ:
The type to lead with their dick/ego.


----------



## RaisinKG

INTP

the best match for an ENTJ.


----------



## Because_why_not

> ENTJ:
> The type to lead with their dick/ego.


INTP : The type to have too much of the latter and none of the former.


----------



## Eset

> INTP
> 
> the best match for an ENTJ.


As they say.

Unknown:
The types not old enough to do the test.

ENTJ:
One step away from mass genocide.


----------



## Because_why_not

INTP notices that ENTJ is finally committing a mass genocide. However, someone has said something *wrong* on the internet!

...

They might get captured and killed, but at least they told 12-year-old Becky on youtube who's boss!


----------



## Eset

INTPs are not SJWs.
SFJs on the other hand.

ENTP:
Kidnaps INTPs for sexual pleasure and uses them for their BDSM films, is mean to INTPs but really they have a deep desire for them.
ENTJs are the tsunderes and INTPs are the kuu/danderes.


----------



## RaisinKG

but most INTPs in fiction are kuudere.

i think you mistake dandere for INFP.

perhaps you might be INFP


----------



## Because_why_not

What who said anything about being a SJW? 

I see as much as INTP likes to believe they are logical, they are in fact, nonsense. Plus they just can't resist the chance to randomly bring up their otaku fetishes (dere) and mention ENTP, their extrovert counterpart, for no reason at all.


----------



## Eset

> I see as much as INTP likes to believe they are logical, they are in fact, nonsense.


There's a method to my madness.



> Plus they just can't resist the chance to randomly bring up their otaku fetishes (dere)


True.



> and mention ENTP, their extrovert counterpart, for no reason at all.


Typo, meant ENTJ. But I can also see ENTPs doing that too.



> but most INTPs in fiction are kuudere.


True, that's why I said "kuu/danderes"



> perhaps you might be INFP


Reported for unsolicited typing.

2nd attempt:

ENTJ:
Kidnaps INTPs for sexual pleasure and uses them for their BDSM films, is mean to INTPs but really they have a deep desire for them.
ENTJs are the tsunderes and INTPs are the kuuderes.


----------



## Because_why_not

"There's a method to my madness." > Translation: Yeah I know it's nonsense too but that's how I like it.

And J and P aren't close. How can an INTP fail at typing - it's all they do.



> Reported for unsolicited typing.


Heh lawl.


----------



## Eset

> "There's a method to my madness." > Translation: Yeah I know it's nonsense too but that's how I like it.


Pretty much.



> And J and P aren't close. How can an INTP fail at typing - it's all they do.


Because I keep forgetting you're _not_ an ENTP, so subconsciously I typed out ENTP.

ENTJ:
Poor insults just like their Fi.


----------



## Because_why_not

> Because I keep forgetting you're not an ENTP, so subconsciously I typed out ENTP.


No I'm not. That J makes all the difference. Don't mix it up.



> Poor insults just like their Fi.


Da fuq?! My insults are on point! If Fi = insults, then I would be an IxFP. I'm just that good.

INTP: Like INTJs only they can't actually seem to prove "their amazing logic" and expect others to take their word for it - because. (That J importance isn't just for entj's)


----------



## Eset

> (That J importance isn't just for entj's)


You should be posting that on the: "Say something obvious to the person above you." forum



> can't actually seem to prove "their amazing logic" and expect others to take their word for it


It's just on another level of amazing that you can't see it.

ENTJ:
Have crushes on INTPs.


----------



## Endologic

The Lawyer said:


> Where would ESFPs get if we screamed every time we didn't like something, instead of ignoring it... we would never leave the mental hospital.
> 
> In fact I read your post in a way that I unconsciously stopped reading as soon as the corner of my eye caught the word "organised" so I skipped that sentence and the one about the world domination and had to get back to it when I read the last sentence (I'm not joking). I guess my brain decides that certain sentences should be avoided. And NTs ask themselves how ESFPs get to conclusions without considering all the facts. Now you know.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3


I think it's interesting how an ESFP would go by the username "The Lawyer" and have an avatar of an ENTP.



La Petite Princesse said:


> I thought this thread was about dissing the post above you. Are you INTPs really so bad at getting around to doing things that by the time you come up with a comeback, you're responding to a post from pages earlier???


You do know that Narcissistic and Because_why_not exchanged replies for literally 2 whole pages, right?



Because_why_not said:


> However, I wouldn't expect an INFP to know that. In fact, I wouldn't expect an INFP to know _anything_.


According to you, Jon Snow = INFP



flourine said:


> INTP
> 
> the best match for an ENTJ.


xNFJ*



narcissistic said:


> There's a method to my madness.


"Madness"?

*This

is

SPARTA!!*




> True.


False.



> Typo, meant ENTJ. But I can also see ENTPs doing that too.


Doing what?



> True, that's why I said "kuu/danderes"


The calm ones, huh?



> Reported for unsolicited typing.


Reporting at all is bad sportsmanship. I don't care if someone calls me inferior scum and that I should kill myself - I wouldn't report them.

2nd attempt:



> ENTJ:
> Kidnaps INTPs for sexual pleasure and uses them for their BDSM films, is mean to INTPs but really they have a deep desire for them.
> ENTJs are the tsunderes and INTPs are the kuuderes.


ENTJs usually go for ISFPs for sexual favors - you'd know if you read/watched/have any idea about 50 shades of Gray (and I'm not talking about a FairyTail Gray X Juvia sado-maso-hentai doujinshi.)

*Also, holy shit, there was so much to reply to - it's hard to keep track on all of it.*


----------



## Because_why_not

> ENTJ:
> Have crushes on INTPs.


The only this would be a criticism is if there was something wrong with INTPs. I don't need to roast INTPs, they do it for me.

Edit: @Emologic went all out.



> According to you, Jon Snow = INFP


Lol I like that. Have a cookie. 

INTPs: The only time you;ll see them put effort into anything, is when trying to join in an online debate.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's interesting how an ESFP would go by the username "The Lawyer" and have an avatar of an ENTP.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that Narcissistic and Because_why_not exchanged replies for literally 2 whole pages, right?
> 
> 
> 
> According to you, Jon Snow = INFP
> 
> 
> 
> xNFJ*
> 
> 
> 
> "Madness"?
> 
> *This
> 
> is
> 
> SPARTA!!*
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> Doing what?
> 
> 
> The calm ones, huh?
> 
> 
> Reporting at all is bad sportsmanship. I don't care if someone calls me inferior scum and that I should kill myself - I wouldn't report them.
> 
> 2nd attempt:
> 
> 
> ENTJs usually go for ISFPs for sexual favors - you'd know if you read/watched/have any idea about 50 shades of Gray (and I'm not talking about a FairyTail Gray X Juvia sado-maso-hentai doujinshi.)
> 
> 
> 
> *Also, holy shit, there was so much to reply to - it's hard to keep track on all of it.*


INTPs when they see something juicy to debate about:









ENTJs making it to the front page:


----------



## RaisinKG

hi narci


----------



## Because_why_not

So you're saying ENTJs are so hot they'd be on the front of Playboy? After all your posts, I'm starting to think that you've got a little ENTJ crush/fetish going on there. It makes sense - you want to be controlled by the best.

INTPs: Try hard to live up to their robot stereotypes, but when they see an ENTJ, they turn into horny little devils (like everyone else mind you)


----------



## Eset

@La Petite Princesse 


> So are all INTPs weeaboos?


Correction: INTPs are otakus, INFPs are weeaboos.



> Or is that just your particular anti-social obsession?


Correction: Asocial*, my anti-social obsession is death (which is not relevant). 



> You probably spend a LOT more time online forums than anyone else, don't you.


Yes, either that or watching/reading anime/manga.


----------



## RaisinKG

otaku


----------



## bremen

omg @flourine is entp confirmed!!111
entps:stop trolling forums


----------



## RaisinKG

cold plz, it's movie night, and you've got a front row seat. come on!


----------



## Eset

The day has finally come, I'm so proud of you, you've finally come out!
I have evidence now:


----------



## RaisinKG

so lonely you might be. is that inferior Fe of your's finally popping out? @narcissistic


----------



## Eset

@flourine


> so lonely you might be.


A lost INTP you may be, but at least a _type_.



> is that inferior Fe of your's finally popping out?


If you consider that being friendly and not using it as blackmail then, ok.


----------



## La Petite Princesse

narcissistic said:


> @La Petite Princesse
> 
> Correction: INTPs are otakus, INFPs are weeaboos.
> 
> 
> Correction: Asocial*, my anti-social obsession is death (which is not relevant).
> 
> 
> Yes, either that or watching/reading anime/manga.


I assumed (possibly incorrectly) that you weren't Japanese. And anyone not Japanese who calls themselves an Otaku is actually just a Weeb.

I meant anti-social, actually. And yes, I do know what that means. INTPs always assume they are surrounded by ignorant rubes. That's why they are so condescending.


----------



## RaisinKG

INFP, plz learn to not procrastinate


----------



## La Petite Princesse

ENTP, aren't you supposed to be an "Inventor" and "Inovator?" These burns are repetitive, uncreative, and bland.




Actually it's hillarious and spot on, and I still haven't learned, but you can do better.


----------



## Eset

@La Petite Princesse 


> I assumed (possibly incorrectly) that you weren't Japanese.


Obviously, I have my location displayed as: UK.



> And anyone not Japanese who calls themselves an Otaku is actually just a Weeb.


You realize everyone here who calls each other otakus are being satire.



> I meant anti-social, actually.


What has being Anti-Social got anything to do with liking Anime?



> INTPs always assume they are surrounded by ignorant rubes.


I give accurate assumptions because: Anti-social has nothing to do with Anime, however Asocial does relate to Anime fairly. Therefore I had to assume you meant Asocial instead.



> That's why they are so condescending.


Truth is truth.


----------



## La Petite Princesse

narcissistic said:


> @La Petite Princesse
> 
> Obviously, I have my location displayed as: UK.
> 
> 
> You realize everyone here who calls each other otakus are being satire.
> 
> 
> What has being Anti-Social got anything to do with liking Anime?
> 
> 
> I give accurate assumptions because: Anti-social has nothing to do with Anime, however Asocial does relate to Anime fairly. Therefore I had to assume you meant Asocial instead.
> 
> 
> Truth is truth.


Oh right, I forgot that there are no Japanese people in the UK. Silly me!
So, let me get this straight. You criticise me for not getting that satire behind throwing around the term otaku, yet ignore my obvious (and lets be honest, quite funny) joke about anti-social as a simple misuse of terms?
I guess INTPs are the only ones allowed to use implication and humor.

Also, I'm pretty sure most people who watch anime are a threat to society. Just saying.


----------



## Eset

@La Petite Princesse 


> Oh right, I forgot that there are no Japanese people in the UK. Silly me!


A Japanese that uses 0% Japanese in anything (besides the anime), sound.



> yet ignore my obvious (and lets be honest, quite funny) joke about anti-social as a simple misuse of terms?


You seem fairly firm and sincere what you said here:
"I meant anti-social, actually. And yes, I do know what that means. INTPs always assume they are surrounded by ignorant rubes. That's why they are so condescending."



> I guess INTPs are the only ones allowed to use implication and humor.


----------



## La Petite Princesse

Can't back down from anything you see as a fight, eh?
Of course I was adamant and sincere. I do mean anti-social. Partly because it's funn, and daying asocial ruins the humor. Partly because it's true: being obsessed with such things is immature, childlike, and clearly demonstrative of underdeveloped social abilities and empathy.

As an INFP, I see every single thing in my own personal interpretation. But if I present my "radical" perspectives, everyone hates me, so I phrase as comedy. I thought INTPs were supposed to be good at shirking pre-concieved notions and seeing things in new ways, but I guess your Si is just making you insist on close-mindedness.

And yes, I'm taking this overly hypocritically defensive thing way too far, I know.


----------



## kittenmogu

La Petite Princesse said:


> And yes, I'm taking this overly hypocritically defensive thing way too far, I know.


INFP, stop taking this overly hypocritically defensive thing way too far. (...had to jump at the opportunity)


----------



## La Petite Princesse

ISFP, Don't even bother trying to come up with insults. They lack imagination, and you shouldn't swing when you can't take a hit back.
(or however that phrase goes...?)


----------



## Eset

@La Petite Princesse 


> Can't back down from anything you see as a fight, eh?


Nope.



> Of course I was adamant and sincere. I do mean anti-social. Partly because it's fun, and saying asocial ruins the humor.


 Shame.



> being obsessed with such things is immature, childlike, and clearly demonstrative of underdeveloped social abilities and empathy


 So anyone who enjoys anime/manga should go and get diagnosed with ASPD? lol no.
Also most obsessions are: immature, childlike.


> clearly demonstrative of underdeveloped social abilities and empathy


Sounds like you're talking about autism now.



> As an INFP, I see every single thing in my own personal interpretation. But if I present my "radical" perspectives, everyone hates me


 Probably because no one takes Fi users seriously as it's mostly from personal judgement.


> so I phrase as comedy


No you just said that as a counter-argument, and then later said you were actually being serious i.e.:
"I'm serious" - *gets called out* - "I was joking" - *gets called out* - "I was actually being serious".


----------



## Kynx

Intp meets his girlfriend off the plane after her 3 month trip abroad.

Gf: Did you miss me? 
Intp: When? 

:laughing:


----------



## RaisinKG

your username says it all.


----------



## Because_why_not

Hmm so Flo is now an ENTP?

ENTPs: Are so ashamed that they are ENTPs they try to hide it under "Unknown" until people calling them INTPs gets too tedious. 

Also this is an awesome double-whammy  hahahaha


----------



## Eset

> Is an example of "Word crushing", where two words have been forced together to make conversation easier and more pleasant.


 INTP friendly.

Also, we just need an INTJ in this thread then we will have the full NT gang.
Where that Psycho boy at?

Te:
Like Ti, but with e instead of i.


----------



## Because_why_not

It is I alone NTs that rule threads, so it's nothing new.

ENTJ: the Hero
INTJ: the Lancer
ENTP: the Joker
INTP: the tag-along.


----------



## Eset

More like:

ENTJ: The self-entitled leader of plebs.
INTJ: The mom's basement scientist. 
ENTP: The internet troll and ironic SJW.
INTP: The mom's basement otaku.


----------



## RaisinKG

yes. where is the INTJ.

Oh @Psychological Euphoria? 

your mom basement is calling and beckoning to you


----------



## Eset

> your mom basement is calling and beckoning to you


He's already in it, just his mommy turned the wifi off because he didn't eat his greens.


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> He's already in it, just his mommy turned the wifi off because he didn't eat his greens.


I see.


----------



## Because_why_not

The problem is NTs criticising NTs gets tedious. We need someone else brave enough to pipe in.


----------



## Eset

> The problem is NTs criticising NTs gets tedious. We need someone else brave enough to pipe in.


We scare all the NFs off, the SJs never care to join in this sub-forum section and SPs spend their time in the simpleton sub-forums sections i.e. share your favorite song etc and when they do join they get intimidated by either me or you. (your Te-dom and my inf-Fe)

It's a hard life.


----------



## Because_why_not

Yeah come to think of it, I've never seen any *real* SJs here. Do SJs even exist or are we just told they do and that they are the majority so the government can control us?


----------



## Stockholmaren

onlo noobs oro norcossostoc lol topocol NT shot


----------



## Because_why_not

INFPs never really got the hang of this typing and internet stuff.

(However on a side note, congrats for coming into contact with a bunch of bored NTs)


----------



## Eset

> onlo noobs oro norcossostoc lol topocol NT shot


Oh look a NF.

Look at that marvelous creature, so majestic and beautiful.
Mommy can I keep it?


----------



## Because_why_not

INTPs: always coming on too strong. Relax, we don't want the wild INFP to flee.


----------



## Eset

> INTPs: always coming on too strong. Relax, we don't want the wild INFP to flee.


Shit, I'll give it a raspberry and hope my ultra ball catches it in the first throw.
Heard NFs have an escape chance of 90% when they encounter NTs.


----------



## Stockholmaren

tooch mo plooso mo! O WONNO FOOL YOOR BODO! *YOOR HOORTBOOT NOXT TO MONO!*


----------



## Because_why_not

Unless we have an INTJ. According to the internet, all NFs (well, NFPs) want the INTJD 

Well what's wrong with the ENTJ?!!??!?!? Yeah, I know. Just too much for ya's. That's it....

Edit: Is this another language because it looks like English but O is the only vowel that the INFP likes and therefore, uses.


----------



## Stockholmaren

Because_why_not said:


> Unless we have an INTJ. According to the internet, all NFs (well, NFPs) want the INTJD
> 
> Well what's wrong with the ENTJ?!!??!?!? Yeah, I know. Just too much for ya's. That's it....
> 
> Edit: Is this another language because it looks like English but O is the only vowel that the INFP likes and therefore, uses.


hmm of yoo hovo o vogono, o moght consodor toochong yoo


----------



## Because_why_not

Ooh ooh! Stop the presses! I think I can translate:



> hmm of yoo hovo o vogono, o moght consodor toochong yoo


"Hmm, are you male or female? I might consider touching you."

INFPs: This may be extreme, but they _do_ actually need people to translate for them to be understood. Oh so evil Fi.


----------



## Eset

> Unless we have an INTJ. According to the internet, all NFs (well, NFPs) want the INTJD


When we don't need the INTJ: He's always here messing about.
When we need the INTJ: He's always away messing about.



> hmm of yoo hovo o vogono, o moght consodor toochong yoo


I think our ENTP can help us here, they are masters of the language of gibberish.


> "Hmm, are you male or female? I might consider touching you."


Actually:

hmm if you have a vagina, I might consider touching you

Your translation is a little off.


----------



## Because_why_not

> I think our ENTP can help us here, they are masters of the language of gibberish.


Do we hell need an ENTP. I did it. *I'm* awesome.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Insane in the membrane, insane in the bed!


----------



## Because_why_not

Saw the sig: Called it! I'm so awesome! ... She wants a bit more than your pelt btw 

ENTJ 7: Yeah, I'm totally unique: it adds to my amazingness 



> wild thing, i think i like you


Get in line.

Anyway: Unknown, how can I know you'd be even descent with me. You can't even commit to your personality type. How do I know you can't even commit to a drink on a date when you're like that?


----------



## Eset

INTP 4w3 is pretty unique too....

Unknown:
Sleepy.

ENTJ:
Wake me up.

INTP:
I need attention too you know.


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> [MENTION=205994]
> I'm bored of telling people that you all have to call me an ENTJ because I say so... oh well, it's a power trip sooooo "unsolicited typing is against PerC rules. There's nothing you can do to stop the ENTJ! Next step world domination! Muwahahahahaha"


I don't know about others, but I'm not calling you ENTJ because you say so (if I did I wouldn't be an ESFP), but because that rule about unsoliticed suggestions of other types actually exists. Which you obviously find strange because ESFP follow _no_ rules whatsoever.....But I'm trying to become more disciplined, so I chose a total of 1 rule that I'm not going to break in life.



Because_why_not said:


> However, I do see a little ENTP fetish going on. You want a bit of that Ne-dom craziness. Crazy in the head, crazy in bed, I suppose


I see what you're doing there ENTJ.  

I discovered that I like the Ne-dom craziness only very recently, it's a long story and probably an uninteresting one.... but anyway, it's the intention that counts, isn't it ENTJ


----------



## mangodelic psycho

With you, I'll descent to the deepest moon crater~ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNyG-xu-7SQ
On the other hand, I admit it was ridiculous to call an entj wild. You're wild only if it's in your weekly schedule. "I have a couple free hours Monday at 11 pm, you can come over be wild if you want. I might join when work's done."


----------



## The Lawyer

psychedelicmango said:


> entj 7 is an interesting combo.





Because_why_not said:


> ENTJ 7: Yeah, I'm totally unique: it adds to my amazingness



MBTI types aside, am I the only one who knows the enneagram type of all 3 of us here? The ENTJ's enneagram doesn't match his type, so idk, maybe it's better if we focus on the enneagram. The weasel is type 7 too. And guess my enneagram type....


* *




Hint....it's 7. It's a type 7 party going on, guys :') This will never stop!!!....it just can't stop, I won't allow it.






narcissistic said:


> INTP:
> I need attention too you know.


You would get it, it's just that no one here knows if you're asleep or awake. Probably in some in-between delirium.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

omg such surprise. never would've guessed < :

parrtttteeeyyyyyy!









@narcissistic you and your pokemons can join I guess.


----------



## Eset

The Lawyer:
8w9 7w8 4w3 sx/so

psychedelicmango:
7w8 4w5 9w1 sx/sp

Because_why_not:
8w7 5w6 3w4 so/sx

You all seem more type 8 than to type 7.
You're type 4/3 probably makes you think you're more type 7 than you actually are.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

7w8 4w*3* *8w9*. close.

Why do you think 8, o great thinker? tell us <3


----------



## Because_why_not

Nope I'm 7w6 sx/so (not sure of my tritype though). I guess not too far off, but other people have called it.

INTPs: So cute when they think they know people well enough to analyse them


----------



## The Lawyer

narcissistic said:


> The Lawyer:
> 8w9 7w8 4w3 sx/so
> 
> psychedelicmango:
> 7w8 4w5 9w1 sx/sp
> 
> Because_why_not:
> 8w7 5w6 3w4 so/sx
> 
> You all seem more type 8 than to type 7.
> You're type 4/3 probably makes you think you're more type 7 than you actually are.


lololol I'm type 8??? and you put a type 8 and an 8 wing in all of us types? I guess your between asleep and awake zone delirium has reached a stage where you have become paranoid and we all seem scary to you. 

Go to bed, INTP. Seriously.

@narcissistic

But to make your delirium more pleasant, you weren't that far off with mine.

8w9 is right, only when you reverse it and place it at the end. 7w8 was almost correct, except that it's 7w6 and it's the first one. 4w3 - nailed it, except it's actually 3w2 (how did you fail to notice that charm?) and it's in the middle.  I know that I'm special, but I'm still not special enough to be type 4.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Y'all are just butthurt cuz she thinks I'm the only real 7 roud:


----------



## Eset

> Why do you think 8, o great thinker? tell us <3


1. My intuition.
2. It's deducting from the list of 9.



> Nope I'm 7w6 sx/so (not sure of my tritype though). I guess not too far off, but other people have called it.





> 8w9 is right, only when you reverse it and place it at the end. 7w8 was almost correct, except that it's 7w6 and it's the first one. 4w3 - nailed it, except it's actually 3w2 (how did you fail to notice that charm?) and it's in the middle.


You guys are so picky, I was literally off by 2 or 3 places.
FML.

Go type my Enneagram then.



> Y'all are just butthurt cuz she thinks I'm the only real 7


I'm male.


----------



## Because_why_not

Haha @The Lawyer, this is us: "We're not 8. You're wrong! Go to bed and stop being wrong! You must be scared of us - that's why you're wrong, pussy!" 

Tots not 8-like are we? xD


----------



## The Lawyer

narcissistic said:


> You guys are so picky, I was literally off by 2 or 3 places.
> FML.


I had to have some fun with your typing of me, but you were actually pretty close if we're not going to do the nitpicking. And if we consider that you've by now reached the phase of 47 hrs without sleep, you actually did a superb job with mine. I think I'll be far less successful with yours.



narcissistic said:


> Go type my Enneagram then.


4w5 5w4 9w1

I tried.


----------



## Eset

So:

Because_why_not:
7w6 sx/so 

The Lawyer:
7w6 3w2 9w8

psychedelicmango:
7w8 4w3 8w9 sx/so

Are you guys like the same person here?



> 4w5 5w4 9w1


OMG IT'S 4w3 5w4 9w1!
HOW COULD YOU, WTF?!?


----------



## Because_why_not

I think we should take this to a type me/guess the type thread.

INTP: Not the first time they spend so much time on something irrelevant, that they don't do any of what they were supposed to do.
ESFP: So determined to make every post about them, that we're now discussing their Enneagram.


----------



## Eset

> I think we should take this to a type me/guess the type thread.


Awwhhh but MOOOOOMMMMMM.....

ENTJ:
Party poopers for INTPs.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

I'm sx/so too. Also narcissistic I agree 3, 4 and 7 have some similar qualities, but I've done my research. =)
As for your type, I'd guess 4w3 (just from your username alone), 5w6, 1w2.

I feel migrain coming : (
Must be the exposure to entjness.


----------



## Eset

> As for your type, I'd guess 4w3 (just from your username alone), 5w6, 1w2.


I could bypass as that, since I have strong relations to type 1 too, but 459 fits me better than 145 overall.


----------



## Because_why_not

You know that I said INTPs were boring and couldn't make good jokes? Apparently, I was wrong.



> ENTJ:
> Party poopers for INTPs.


INTPs believe they are the party???!?!?!?!?!??!?

pfft.... PAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAAH

Good one!


----------



## Eset

> INTPs believe they are the party???!?!?!?!?!??!?
> 
> pfft.... PAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAAH
> 
> Good one!


 I'm glad you found my joke funny, INTP now happy:


----------



## The Lawyer

narcissistic said:


> So:
> 
> Because_why_not:
> 7w6 sx/so
> 
> The Lawyer:
> 7w6 3w2 9w8
> 
> psychedelicmango:
> 7w8 4w3 8w9
> 
> Are you guys like the same person here?


I guess you'll never know that. And your ongoing delirium will just make you keep wondering about that. Seriously, Ti-Ne can be dangerous to oneself when you're refusing to sleep. At one point that fine line between imagination and reality will stop being blurry and become a UFO that is trying to kidnap you.



narcissistic said:


> OMG IT'S 4w3 5w4 9w1!
> HOW COULD YOU, WTF?!?


I would kind of feel guilty now....if I was a type 1 ENFJ. I only got a single wing wrong....shit, I'm awesome. I should drink in my honor now.



Because_why_not said:


> ESFP: So determined to make every post about them, that we're now discussing their Enneagram.


And the good part of it is that I'm not even sure that I believe in the enneagram. But having read the descriptions, 7w6 3w2 9w8 fits perfectly because I'm a stereotype of a stereotype of those types' descriptions in every possible way. But anyway, yes, the important thing is that we are discussing _my_ enneagram. Tears of joy :')


*off to rl, I'll be back*


----------



## Because_why_not

ESFP: "I don't believe in this, but is so totally me, guys!" Yeah, that logic sounds about right.


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> ESFP: "I don't believe in this, but is so totally me, guys!" Yeah, that logic sounds about right.


The thing about enneagram is that about 50% of the population fits the stereotypes well enough for _8_ stereoypical types (16 with wings) for some of those 8 (16) to cover their tritypes or at least their main type, and the other 50% aren't described accurately enough with neither of those 8 types, so they have to be type 6.

Those who don't fit any stereotypes have it the worst. They're left with being type 6w6 6w6 6w6. And they're not even trying to be satanists, poor things.


----------



## Because_why_not

> 6w6 6w6 6w6


That's six 6's not three together.... Counting level: ESFP.


----------



## Eset

> Those who don't fit any stereotypes have it the worst. They're left with being type 6w6 6w6 6w6. And they're not even trying to be satanists, poor things.


 No that would just mean they're: type 6.

Also tritype 269 would be the most generic type.

Anyways:
It's nearly 1pm, so I think I should go to bed for a bit and chill there.


----------



## Because_why_not

So that would be the ISFJs of the enneagram.

It's getting boring just criticising INTP over and over - it's too easy, so I do what I want.


----------



## Shinsei

Are you still talking abut enneagrams lol.


----------



## Because_why_not

No I just criticised ISFJ.

INTJs: not able to read between the lines as always.


----------



## Shinsei

ENTJ going for fallacious arguments as usual.


----------



## Because_why_not

Fallacious = based of mistaken beliefs,

My last criticism was based off observation: I criticised ISFJ but because you only noticed the word enneagram, that's what you thought it was about. I <3 my Te.

INTJ: That Te-Fi can be a bitch though, can't it.


----------



## Shinsei

You would know ENTJ you have the same functions. Baka

has your Se screwed you over at any point. :ninja:

Edit: How the fuck do i post GIFS on to sigs.


----------



## Because_why_not

INTJ: Should know better that the order of the functions will change how they interact with each other.

Also, if it's not the same as you'd normally post a gif, then soz, I dunno.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

The Lawyer said:


> The thing about enneagram is that about 50% of the population fits the stereotypes well enough for _8_ stereoypical types (16 with wings) for some of those 8 (16) to cover their tritypes or at least their main type, and the other 50% aren't described accurately enough with neither of those 8 types, so they have to be type 6.
> 
> Those who don't fit any stereotypes have it the worst. They're left with being type 6w6 6w6 6w6. And they're not even trying to be satanists, poor things.


6* is* the most common type though. You're right, it's hard to find your type if you base it on stereotypes, but it's not that hard to figure out what's your worst fears and desires are and how they shape your personality. I mean it's hard, but not that hard. Ok maybe it is for brainded esfps. =)


----------



## mangodelic psycho

I'm known for sending this thread's inhabitants to lala land, ntjs. Eat dick.


----------



## Because_why_not

Lawl, you're too late - I already _am_ living in la-la land. Ooowahahahaha

Anyway, you obviously don't want people knowing your real type (it's okay I would too if I were an ENTP) so:

Unknowns: clearly the badass gangsters of PerC.


----------



## Shinsei

ENTJ you are not supposed to flatter the enemy. Even though you some how always manage to turn everyone into your enemy.


----------



## Because_why_not

> ENTJ you are not supposed to flatter the enemy.


If a general statement: You don't know much about ENTJs.
If one directed to me: I haven't flattered anyone (not recently anyway). 

Just another INTJ who doesn't understand people. So what's new? Maybe if you did understand people a little better, you would've taken over the world by now.


----------



## RaisinKG

the entj's only real argument boils down to ran ran ru


----------



## RaisinKG

not on my watch, INTmastermind


----------



## Jeffrei

ENTP, Do you procrastinate because you can't maintain a constant train of thought, or because your unorganized?


----------



## soop




----------



## RaisinKG

oh come on, I dont have the time for music, ISTP, got earbuuds?


----------



## RainingSun

Why ENTP, what are these "earbuuds" you speak of? Some esoteric new concept? Your latest obsession, perhaps? Or possibly a clever satire on Big Dairy's advertising campaign? Oh, do tell.


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> Ahhh so trolls like to tickle people. Therefore, ENTPs like to tickle people. Is that because they just can't resist to troll people either online or in real life?


You're INFP now?

omg I lost you....now you just want any, male or female, xNTJ's D/V. :sad:

I know that the criticism isn't original but I'm a fan of "it's funny because it's true".

Still, the special snowflake INFP deserves an original special criticism, so there:

INFP, I've actually seen 1 person that is more special than you.


For the INFP above: That avatar is so disgustingly cute. I can't.


----------



## Eset

> You're INFP now?


S/he changes their type around a lot, from ENFP -> ENTJ -> INFP
Usually for satire/irony.
INFP was because of an another thread.

ESFP:
Do your research dammit.


----------



## The Lawyer

narcissistic said:


> S/he changes their type around a lot, from ENFP -> ENTJ -> INFP
> Usually for satire/irony.
> INFP was because of an another thread.
> 
> ESFP:
> Do your research dammit.


Nah, I think I'll just do an ESFP musical criticism to the now special INFP @Because_why_not


* *













INTP......ESFPs and research??? Where do you live, INTP? Forget the fiction and focus on reality for once.


----------



## Eset

@The Lawyer 


> INTP......ESFPs and research??? Where do you live, INTP?


Just proves how you are incapable to do research i.e. you were one click away from learning on such.
(I know you were being sarcastic, but I can't help it)



> Forget the fiction and focus on reality for once.


At least I am well informed on the fiction, however I can't say you're informed in either.
(That was my critique)


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> S/he changes their type around a lot, from ENFP -> ENTJ -> INFP
> Usually for satire/irony.
> INFP was because of an another thread.


You forgot unknown and ESTJ. pfft. Amateur.

INTP: too busy living in their okatu world that they aren't aware of what is happening in the real one


----------



## Eset

> You forgot unknown and ESTJ. pfft. Amateur.


Unknown isn't a legitimate type.
I was skeptical on if you did type that (ESTJ) or not. 
Also suspected ESFJ too, but wanted to stay on the safe side.

INFP:
The type to say this:


> INTP: too busy living in their okatu world that they aren't aware of what is happening in the real one


When they are exactly the same, smh.


----------



## thebunny

INTP: I don't think I have been aware of ever meeting one? Why is that??? That is my criticism.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ENFPs are the least intuitive intuitives. Usually caught in the Te, appering like ESTJs. Which is understandable, it makes them look a little less pathetic I suppose.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

INTP INTp uncovered

INFJ don't you have someone to go preach your morals to?


----------



## Shinsei

Unknown so horribly inefficient that he had to double post.


----------



## Eset

> INTP INTp uncovered


Sounds like something an ENTP would make.

But ngl, it is very true...

I mean, false..

You cannot see my weakness :cc


----------



## Shinsei

INTP having the inability to work hard.


----------



## Eset

> INTP having the inability to work hard.


Correction: INTP having the inability to want to work hard.

INTJ:
Probably an INFJ, but being INTJ just looks cooler.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

INTPs only apparent weakness from an ENTP viewpoint is how meticulously boring they can be sometimes. : D



Psychological Euphoria said:


> Unknown so horribly inefficient that* he* had to double post.


I'm female. It hurts your little ego like nothing else when you're wrong, but you're not going to cry over it. Not in front of people anyway.


----------



## Eset

ENTP:
They have a special bond/connection for INTPs, just afraid to be seen _liking_ them so they act all tsundere with them.


----------



## The Lawyer

narcissistic said:


> @The Lawyer
> 
> Just proves how you are incapable to do research i.e. you were one click away from learning on such.
> (I know you were being sarcastic, but I can't help it)


First of all, he posts so much that I should a do a correction here before I even get to the research part.



narcissistic said:


> you were only 3000 clicks away from learning on such.


ftfy. but I understand that 3000 clicks equals 1 click to an INTP, because the INTP is not only a 24/7 clicker, he's the computer itself.

Second of all, you have noooooo idea what you just did. When you're so persistently talking about me doing the research, you're causing my short attention span to actually absorb that suggestion and now I'm actually going to do some research, but I'm going to do it my way.

Let's see.

@Because_why_not

Gender: Neutral

It's so obvious that it's male, but some ppl still manage to miss that.

Sexual preference: Pansexual

Nothing wrong with being pansexual, but it doesn't seem to fit in this particular case.

Location: Top secret, Occupation: Top secret, Interests: Top secret

Not enough info, I'll just take some drugs and hallucinate to find out more. 

K, now the profile says: 30 yrs old British male. Actual type: ENTP. Astrology sign: Gemini.

Ah, that's much better.


----------



## Eset

> ftfy. but I understand that 3000 clicks equals 1 click to an INTP, because the INTP is not only a 24/7 clicker, he's the computer itself.


 You just have to click on the little book below my avatar. 
But I doubt you'll still able to comprehend those simple instructions and will most likely end up burning your toilet.


> It's so obvious that it's male, but some ppl still manage to miss that.


Sherlock Holmes.



> K, now the profile says: 30 yrs old British male. Astrology sign: Gemini.


Ngl I was shocked when you said Gemini, because it's true.
But is 25yr British [insert gender here]

You are a true detective.

ESFP:
Just a lucky mofo that gets by in life.


----------



## The Lawyer

narcissistic said:


> You just have to click on the little book below my avatar.


Why would I have to click on the book below _your_ avatar to find out _his_ location? Does @Because_why_not live in your room? Or are the two of you the same person? The book below his avatar doesn't say anything btw.



narcissistic said:


> ESFP:
> Just a lucky mofo that gets by in life.


Yes, it's always luck that somehow gets us by. And drugs. Or is it? You will never know.


* *


----------



## Eset

> Why would I have to click on the book below your avatar to find out his location?


Because you questioned my location:
"Where do you live, INTP?"


> Does @Because_why_not live in your room?


Probably.


> Or are the two of you the same person?


Unsure.


> The book below his avatar doesn't say anything btw.


I know, because Because has their location as: Unknown.
(Same with you).


----------



## The Lawyer

narcissistic said:


> Because you questioned my location:
> "Where do you live, INTP?"
> 
> Probably.
> 
> Unsure.
> 
> I know, because Because has their location as: Unknown.
> (Same with you).


Why aren't you all too sassy today, INTP. INTPs are supposed to be shy, not sassy. It seems that I'll have to send someone from the Sex&Relationships forum over here to spank you. :3 Do you have your cheeky INTP eyes set on someone already?


----------



## Eset

> Why aren't you all too sassy today, INTP.


If you say so.


> INTPs are supposed to be shy, not sassy.


INTPs are kuuderes (cold) not danderes (shy) (about being shy), also INTPs are very cheeky because of lack of conscience/ social skills (rude) (why they tend to be Neutral Evil). 


> It seems that I'll have to send someone from the Sex&Relationships forum over here to spank you. :3


I recommend "CatWalk", I find her avatar/ *profile picture* very steamy/ hot.


> Do you have your cheeky INTP eyes set on someone already?


My eyes are on the screen right now.


----------



## Shinsei

narcissistic said:


> I recommend "CatWalk", I find her avatar/ *profile picture* very steamy/ hot.
> 
> .


LOL, add me to the list.


----------



## Eset

> LOL, add me to the list.


Specify what you mean by "list".


----------



## Shinsei

Being spanked by catwalk

It was sarcasm. You know when The lawyer said she was going to get a member to spank you.


----------



## Eset

> It was sarcasm


We both know, that was not being sarcastic i.e. you want that to happen.


----------



## Shinsei

It seems that we are not on the same page here.


----------



## Eset

> It seems that we are not on the same page here.


True, I'm like 5 pages ahead of you here.

Explanation:

You: " LOL, add me to the list. "
Me: *confused on what was meant by list i.e. referring to*
You: Saying you were joking about wanting to be spanked by "CatWalk".
Me: Saying that you weren't joking (as a joke), and suggesting you actually want to be spanked by "CatWalk" but not as a "joke" i.e. you really want to be spanked.


----------



## Kynx

Intps think they're superior because they're unaware of their emotions influencing them


----------



## Jeffrei

INFP huh? As opposed to being over aware?


----------



## Shinsei

narcissistic said:


> True, I'm like 5 pages ahead of you here.
> 
> Explanation:
> 
> You: " LOL, add me to the list. "
> Me: *confused on what was meant by list i.e. referring to*
> You: Saying you were joking about wanting to be spanked by "CatWalk".
> Me: Saying that you weren't joking (as a joke), and suggesting you actually want to be spanked by "CatWalk" but not as a "joke" i.e. you really want to be spanked.


Do you want to be spanked by said individual?


----------



## Eset

> Do you want to be spanked by said individual?


Yes, by said individual's profile picture i.e. the dominatrix cat.


----------



## Jeffrei

Oh boy... looks like it went from criticizing types to people. Well, what else could you expect from an INTP and an INTJ?


----------



## Eset

> Oh boy... looks like it went from criticizing types to people.


How were we criticizing each other?
We were just discussing.
Well, what else could you expect from an ESFP?


----------



## Because_why_not

At first I was reading and I thought: "Awww, they're all talking about me. How cute" Then you moved on. Pfffft whatever.

INTP: Just INFPs who lack social skills.


----------



## Lacy

INFP: unbearable fanboys/fangirls


----------



## Because_why_not

So the difference between INFP and ENTP:

INFP : thinking they're the shit because they think they're shit.
ENTP: thinking they're the shit but everyone actually knows they're shit. (Though try telling one that!)


----------



## Angelo

maybe you are shit...


----------



## Eset

Maybe you're taking a shit...


----------



## Because_why_not

Criticise *the type* above you not the person.

Reading skills level: ISFP.

(Also, I'm not shit. I'm _the_ shit. Big difference.)

Edit:

People skills level: INTP


----------



## IDontThinkSo

@*Because_why_not* I hit a nerve, did I?


----------



## Because_why_not

Nope I actually thought that post was a little off my game, if I'm perfectly honest. Also bear in mind that I have been almost every other post on this thread for the passed week when I've not been out. You're really nothing special and you'll have to do a lot harder to upset my fragile little INFP self 

ENTP: Anyone gives them a response, and they assume that it's because *their super awesome so intelligent and witty* "trolling".

PS I've seen a lot better from an ESFP on here who openly admits they're no good at it. Make of that what you will.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Well that's pretty normal, trolling is Sensors specialty. Along with pretending to be an iNtuitive on the internet.

INFP - confusing conflict avoidance and responsibility avoidance since birth.


----------



## RaisinKG

The (false) ENTP dynamics.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

ISFJ : ∞% in all ∞ Dichotomies.


----------



## Because_why_not

IDontThinkSo said:


> Well that's pretty normal, trolling is Sensors specialty. Along with pretending to be an iNtuitive on the internet.


I think we're not on the same page here. There's different types of trolling and reasons to troll, but it's generally the xNTP's territory. Also, if we're comparing sensors to intuitives, sensors are generally more down to earth and realistic - pretending to be an intuitive would be going against their game and they'd have nothing to gain from it. It'd be best to just troll as a sensor surely. 

The ESFP I was talking about is shown as an ESFP, and is very clear on being an ESFP. Unless you were suggesting the trolling sensor was me? Maybe I am a trolling sensor or maybe I'm not. You will never know........

ENTP: I had been lead to believe these were people who controlled the internet and everyone on it by mixing their real life social skills with their knowledge and imagination. Now I see this was wrong. I'm not _sad_, just ... disappointed.


----------



## RaisinKG

@Because_why_not no, I'm sad, you're still stuck in your dream world.


----------



## Because_why_not

Don't be sad for me. It's a lovely world :3

Anyway, you should know, ENTP. You _lead_ with Ne.


----------



## RaisinKG

Oh, I'm flattered, INFPoet.


----------



## Because_why_not

There was an ENTP named Flo
Who first used to be an Unknown
But then got fed up
Being annoyed by Because
On every Guess the Type Flo'd go.

You can't grill me with my favourite hobby ever! (Well, actually poetry is after fanfiction)

ENTP: Jealous that they lack the creativity to be such an awesome poet


----------



## RaisinKG

@Because_why_not look whos talking, my Ne is one up higher than your's, INFPout.


----------



## Because_why_not

ENTP all talk and no action as per usual. (I don't see _your_ amazing creative poem)


----------



## RaisinKG

This is the INFP.
Here he lays, writing his poem in his mind.
Constantly daydreaming to others.
Not paying a single attention to the clock.
Even as he started at 3:00 AM, it is now 12:00 PM.
Wake up, INFP!


----------



## Because_why_not

The fuck, Flo? That didn't even rhyme! Where was the rhythm? Mine was waaaay better.

ENTP: will always be second best


----------



## RaisinKG

No, I'm Negative Infinityeth place.


----------



## Because_why_not

With a poem like that, yeh. (No, negative infinity would not be a good thing.)


----------



## RaisinKG

of course it is.

negative infinityeth place >>(infinity) -1st place >>>> 0th place >>>>>>>>> 1st place

You wouldnt know, seeing as your Te is of course, inferior.


----------



## Because_why_not

ENTP: You never really know......


----------



## RaisinKG

wouldnt you like to know, INFlazy? You could have the potential to be even lazier than Sans.


----------



## Because_why_not

ENTP ripping on INFP for being lazy?

ENTP: "Hello Pot. My name is kettle. By the way, you're black."


----------



## enfpgal99

Because_why_not said:


> ENTP ripping on INFP for being lazy?
> 
> ENTP: "Hello Pot. My name is kettle. By the way, you're black."


INFP's are just ENFP's without confidence.


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx

I'm so sorry I'm roasting my own kind. ^^ 
*Tries so hard to cutesie, ditzy, dreamy and perfect*
Fails miserably, and is literally the awkwardest person in the room at times.

I'm so sorry @enfpgal99 I swear I didn't mean to hurt us we rock LOL <3


----------



## enfpgal99

xTheCaramelQueenx said:


> I'm so sorry I'm roasting my own kind. ^^
> *Tries so hard to cutesie, ditzy, dreamy and perfect*
> Fails miserably, and is literally the awkwardest person in the room at times.
> 
> I'm so sorry @enfpgal99 I swear I didn't mean to hurt us we rock LOL <3


It's okay because it is SO true it hurts lol!

ENFP's will never get anyone because the people you are friendly with will thinking your flirty.
and people you are actually flirty with will think you are just being friendly.


----------



## RaisinKG

Oh now we're talking. ENFP, stop being so great. I'm jelly ya know.


----------



## enfpgal99

flourine said:


> Oh now we're talking. ENFP, stop being so great. I'm jelly ya know.


Awww you're too much as always ENTP!


----------



## soop

ENFP: So nice it's unsettling.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

BAD AT GOLF FOCUSING

muhahaha


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx

Ugh @flourine, I wish I was ENTP. They're so naturally finesse, and seductive. They're the one's that jump off the grandest hotel in Monaco from a string as thin as yarn and make it perfectly to the ground, flipping their voluminous mane of hair, still (SURPRISINGLY) looking hot as a jalapeno. Y'all know my ass would be in rehab for 19 months if I attempted running for 6 seconds.


----------



## enfpgal99

soop said:


> ENFP: So nice it's unsettling.


sorry I know it would be hard for an ISTP to understand with all their negatively they need to stop being so quiet then they can be happy!


----------



## RaisinKG

haha. I can only run for a couple seconds and then I get winded xD


----------



## The Lawyer

narcissistic said:


> INTPs are kuuderes (cold) not danderes (shy) (about being shy), also INTPs are very cheeky because of lack of conscience/ social skills (rude) (why they tend to be Neutral Evil).
> 
> I recommend "CatWalk", I find her avatar/ *profile picture* very steamy/ hot.





Psychological Euphoria said:


> LOL, add me to the list.


Noted.

@Catwalk, it seems that you are a popular member here, and @narcissistic and @Psychological Euphoria publicly long for their either shy or cold and cheeky INTx asses getting spanked by you. Pls consider.

Now if that's not sexy, I don't know what is. (And I know what is sexy, because I'm ESFP.)


For the ENTP above: Trolls their furniture and electrical appliances when there are no humans around. Take it easy on your toaster, ENTP, I can see it crying right now.


----------



## enfpgal99

[MENTION=14762]@TheLawyer ESFP could you stop partying and getting drunk for a minute please? the neighbours are about to call noise control!


----------



## Because_why_not

Lawl trust an ENFP to fail at quoting. I'm guessing a butterfly flew passed the window which distracted you long enough to forget the [/QUOTE]


----------



## Eset

> @Catwalk , it seems that you are a popular member here, and @narcissistic and @Psychological Euphoria publicly long for their either shy or cold and cheeky INTx asses getting spanked by you. Pls consider.


Thanks for that.
Typical ESFP.

INFP:
Basically ENFP but more shyguy.


----------



## Shinsei

narcissistic said:


> Thanks for that.
> Typical ESFP.


I wonder if she saw it.


----------



## Because_why_not

If you're talking about Catwalk then she's already liked The Lawyer's comment.

INTJ: inferior Se at its greatest.


----------



## RaisinKG

Been working on that inferior Te I see


----------



## Because_why_not

Yaay! Flo! Glad you're back! 

I love to hear ENTP comments. Unlike 99.99% of the world that couldn't give a shit. I'm so nice :3


----------



## Eset

From dom-Te to now inf-Te, I love it!
Much logic, much troll.


----------



## Because_why_not

I'm not a troll. I told you (well, it was Meme but you were there): I've been an infp all along. I was just a little unsure about opening up so I hid behind the ENTJ mask. You make me feel so bad!!!! 

INTP: the literal antonym to people-person.


----------



## Eset

> I'm not a troll. I told you I've been an infp all along. I was just a little unsure about opening up so I hid behind the ENTJ mask.













> You make me feel so bad!!!!













> INTP: the literal antonym to people-person.












INFP:
We cannot be friends.


----------



## Shinsei

Fuck I love this thread, please do continue, I'll go grab some popcorn.


----------



## Because_why_not

If you love this thread then contribute to it....

INTJ: The most boring people on the internet. And there's a lot on the internet.


----------



## Shinsei

I like to watch you fools struggle. 

I get the feeling narci is going ti ninja me again


----------



## Because_why_not

Then lurk.

INTJ: always sucking the life and fun out of everything they touch.


----------



## Eset

> I like to watch you fools struggle.


----------



## Kynx

@Because_why_not You're not awesome enough to pull off infp.
Intp, stop posting gifs of facial expressions as if you can understand what they mean.


----------



## Because_why_not

HOW DARE YOU QUESTION MY IDENTITY AND MAKE ME CRY! I'M GOING TO WRITE ABOUT YOU IN MY DIARY AND MAKE YOU A CHARACTER IN MY LATEST FANFIC ONLY TO KILL YOU OFF!!!

INFP: Maybe if you actually finished your fanfiction, people might take you a little more seriously as a writer. And I emphasise 'a little more'.


----------



## Eset

> HOW DARE YOU QUESTION MY IDENTITY AND MAKE ME CRY! I'M GOING TO WRITE ABOUT YOU IN MY DIARY AND MAKE YOU A CHARACTER IN MY LATEST FANFIC ONLY TO KILL YOU OFF!!!


----------



## Because_why_not

Lawl, I like how you say that even though you wouldn't know what to do without me. Once you go Because_why_not, you never go back.

INTP: stop using sarcasm to hide your true side. We can see it more than you'd like to think.


----------



## Eset

> Lawl, I like how you say that even though you wouldn't know what to do without me. Once you go Because_why_not, you never go back.













> INTP: stop using sarcasm to hide your true side. We can see it more than you'd like to think.


What would that be, this true side?

INFP:
Trying to get the INTP to be more feeler because they think they can magically turn that Ti into Fi.


----------



## Because_why_not

INTP: Doesn't quite understand the difference between Ti and Fi (clearly thinks feeler = emotion)


----------



## Eset

Fine, exercise their inf-Fe more. Happy now!

INFP:
Knows so much about feeling.


----------



## Because_why_not

Still don't think you quite get it. And infps know everything about everything. INTPs are jealous of this. Pahahaha


----------



## Eset

> Still don't think you quite get it.


How else am I meant to measure emotions?


> And infps know everything about everything.











More like:

INFPs:
Know everything about everything that sucks, just like their personality.


----------



## Because_why_not

Yup you don't get it. Fi/Fe =/= emotion. It's more about harmony and values.

INTP: The one that lets the NT's down when they're insulting others with their poor attempts at banter.


----------



## Eset

> INTP: The one that lets the NT's down when they're insulting others with their poor attempts at banter.


I thought SPs were the: banter crew?
INFPs:
Probably a feminist.


----------



## Because_why_not

INTP: Also don't understand what a feminist is so scared of it (instead of doing the non-lazy thing and actually thinking).


----------



## Eset

INFP:
Thinks everyone else shares the same opinion, 
how am I suppose to know wtf you're scared of!


----------



## Because_why_not

I didn't say I was scared I said you were scared.

INTP: Either illiterate, or a moron. It's hard to tell.


----------



## Eset

> Also don't understand what a feminist is so scared of it


Probably because this was poor grammar,
This could mean:
Also don't understand what a feminist is *because* so scared of it
Also don't understand what a feminist is*,* so scared of it

INFP:
Just a trash MBTI type to have.


----------



## Because_why_not

> Also don't understand what a feminist is because so scared of it


Funny how you're trying to say my grammar is poor and you come out with something like this.

INTP: don't know much about anything, but they doesn't stop them.


----------



## Eset

INFP:
Says they know a lot, but is still ignorant.


----------



## Because_why_not

INTP: needs to look up the word ignorant, but that's too much effort.


----------



## Eset

INFP:
Needs to learn their own type before critiquing others.
(And don't say you _have_, because I know in a couple of days you'll all of a sudden _become_ an: ESFP or something)


----------



## Because_why_not

I believe that was not an attack on type but an attack on me. As you've resorted to such, I see that you have already failed this game. How's it feel to know that an infp has beaten you? You pride yourself on not caring, but if that was the case, you wouldn't give a toss whatever type I say I am. It just wouldn't bother you.

INTPs: when realise they have been bested by an infp, will surely come back with some bullshit no one believes to try and save face (that no one will believe).

Pahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Eset

> I believe that was not an attack on type but an attack on me.


Much _attack_, did I hurt your feelings?


> As you've resorted to such, I see that you have already failed this game.


I failed long ago when I was just using gifs.


> How's it feel to know that an infp has beaten you?


Beaten me in what?


> You pride yourself on not caring, but if that was the case, you wouldn't give a toss whatever type I say I am.


Because critiquing someone's lack of knowledge of oneself and then brandishing their _type_ all over the place like the god complex they are, is in fact "caring".
If I truly didn't care I wouldn't even be responding to this, but I care a little because I have nothing better to do with my life and I love justifying myself to everyone that opposes me. Whatcha gonna do?

INFP:
Ego struck. 
Uses ego as a way to redefine their position with others: such a beta move it makes me cringe.


> Pahahahahahahahaha


Typical INFP beta laugh once they think they are _better_, actually do think they're better. Just they're not actually better.


----------



## Because_why_not

INTPs: very predictable creatures. I called it :3



> Much attack, did I hurt your feelings?


Yeah, I've already killed you off in my PerC fanfiction as revenge though. Take that!



> I failed long ago when I was just using gifs.


Failure admitting failure bores me.



> Because critiquing someone's lack of knowledge of oneself and then brandishing their type all over the place like the god complex they are, is in fact "caring".


If you really didn't care, you wouldn't give me the time of day; at most, I'd get an eye-roll off you. Why does me saying I'm an infp bother you _that much_? What do you have against the infp's? Why in your eyes, can I not be an infp, and what would make your evaluation more credible than mine? Do you believe you know what goes on in my head better than I do? Now, that would be a God-complex, wouldn't it?



> Typical INFP beta laugh once they think they are better, actually do think they're better. Just they're not actually better.


If you didn't think there was anything that I could "beat you" over, then there's no way I can't be any better or worse. There'd be no measurable test. Make up your mind, Narcito....


----------



## Eset

> INTPs: very predictable creatures. I called it :3


You must have great Ni.


> Yeah, I've already killed you off in my PerC fanfiction as revenge though. Take that!


Argghh, what am I ever gonna do without being in your fanfiction!!
How am I meant to get recognized now!?
You're destroying my ego and commercial business.


> If you really didn't care, you wouldn't give me the time of day; at most, I'd get an eye-roll off you.


If I didn't care I wouldn't be speaking to you, I've already established that I do care a bit.


> Why does me saying I'm an infp bother you that much?


1. Every type so far has been used as a _phase_.
2. From point 1, this makes me believe any type you further establish is going to be bullshit.
3. [insert something here so that we have 3 points, since 3 is the magic number]


> What do you have against the infp's?


Nothing, I was against you being in your ExTJ phase too.


> Why in your eyes, can I not be an infp, and what would make your evaluation more credible than mine?


Because every other type used_ been_ has been a fake.
Also who's to say you can't just later on say: "I'm actually an [insert type here] because I was scared and hiding behind the [insert type here] mask.
The difference between when I typed as: xSTJ we both knew I was being ironic,
however every type you've displayed as has later been said for irony (meaning this INFP could be for irony too), but you persist every type you are is the _real_ you.


> Do you believe you know what goes on in my head better than I do?


No, that's why I question every type you have presented. If I did then I would be able to say:
"No, you are this type because; reasons reasons"
But, I have no reasons to justify what your type is.

INFP:
A type to be never known.


----------



## Because_why_not

> You must have great Ni.


Don't need great Ni to call the obvious. It's like if I said, I predict that the sun will set later today.



> Argghh, what am I ever gonna do without being in your fanfiction!!
> How am I meant to get recognized now!?


I feel your pain. Every member has a proud moment when they first see their name in my fanfic. However, you've been killed off now. People may mourn you a bit, but will all get over it pretty quickly. You won't be missed in the long run.



> 1. Every type so far has been used as a phase.
> 2. From point 1, this makes me believe any type you further establish is going to be bullshit.
> 3. [insert something here so that we have 3 points, since 3 is the magic number]


That doesn't answer the question. It tells me why you would doubt me, but not why it would bother you. Also, if I rememeber correctly, it's called the Rule of 3. 



> The different between when I typed as: xSTJ we both knew I was being ironic,
> however every type you've displayed as has later been said for irony (meaning this INFP could be for irony too), but you persist every type you are is the real you.


But how do you know it's not? You're assuming I'm bullshitting but as I told that other member: calling a truthful person a liar makes you a liar. I say I'm an infp and you have to deal with that. You have to take my word for it.



> No, that's why I question every type you have presented.


You don't question me - you tell me I'm not. I've never seen: "So why do you think you're an infp?" or anything to that effect. 

INTPs: despite their admitted lack of people skills, they believe they can analyse people and tell them they're bullshitting when they're really not.


----------



## Eset

> I feel your pain. Every member has a proud moment when they first see their name in my fanfic. However, you've been killed off now. People may mourn you a bit, but will all get over it pretty quickly. You won't be missed in the long run.













> It tells me why you would doubt me, but not why it would bother you.


Me having to doubt and be skeptical of you bothers me, I prefer absolute clarification otherwise I am going to: doubt and be skeptical which is a frustrating process i.e. having to analysis you.


> But how do you know it's not? You're assuming I'm bullshitting but as I told that other member: calling a truthful person a liar makes you a liar.


 I'm just following the pattern. After the fourth type change (ENFP-ESTJ-ENTJ-INFP) there must be a pattern here, and so that is why I think this INFP is bullshit as well as any future ones.


> I say I'm an infp and you have to deal with that. You have to take my word for it.


I have a hard time not being skeptical, but I will _try_.


> You don't question me - you tell me I'm not. I've never seen: "So why do you think you're an infp?" or anything to that effect.


 I think I questioned why you typed as ENFP/ESTJ and your responses were vague/ ignoring/avoiding the question. So I presume any future questions will just be the same i.e. not clarity.

INFP:
Misunderstood a lot.


----------



## The Lawyer

narcissistic said:


> We both know, that was not being sarcastic i.e. you want that to happen.


What is this? An INTP having his annual Fe moment?

Adorable. 

Btw. I found a video of your annual drinking night when you ended up in my cocktail bar.


* *










Penny is ENFP, but it's close enough to ESFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

> Me having to doubt and be skeptical of you bothers me, I prefer absolute clarification otherwise I am going to: doubt and be skeptical which is a frustrating process i.e. having to analysis you.


You don't have to though. Take my word for it. Take my word for everything I say. And today, I say I'm an infp.



> I'm just following the pattern. After the fourth type change (ENFP-ESTJ-ENTJ-INFP) there must be a pattern here, and so that is why I think this INFP is bullshit as well as any future ones.


All of those follow a pattern so are similar: ENFP and ESTJ have the same functions just in a different, ESTJ and ENTJ share the same dom and inferior function. INFP shares the same functions as ENFP and ESTJ.

I've heard on here something I agree with: Ne-users are the ones who doubt themselves and switch type. Notice Infp is one of the 4 main Ne-users. I am an infp. Proof.

Plus I would answer your question like I have now. You need to sharpen your memory, Narci boy haha

INTP: Misundertood more.
@The Lawyer: How can you ninja me, ESFP? Alcohol is supposed to increase reaction time not speed you up.


----------



## Eset

> You don't have to though. Take my word for it. Take my word for everything I say. And today, I say I'm an infp.


But mom I don't want to!
It makes me more skeptical that you would say that:










> All of those follow a pattern so are similar: ENFP and ESTJ have the same functions just in a different, ESTJ and ENTJ share the same dom and inferior function. INFP shares the same functions as ENFP and ESTJ.
> 
> I've heard on here something I agree with: Ne-users are the ones who doubt themselves and switch type. Notice Infp is one of the 4 main Ne-users. I am an infp. Proof.


Ok fair point.
But the only thing that bothers me is that:
INFP inf-Te, but ExTJ dom-Te and ENFP tert-Te.
Which is like going from one end to the other (in terms of Te).
Note:
As well as INFP dom-Fi and ENFP aux-Fi, and ExTJ inf-Fi.
So basically the Fi and Te flipping is what doesn't make sense.

Also:
@The Lawyer 
That was funny af.

INFP:
Either very edgy or very cute.


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> @The Lawyer: How can you ninja me, ESFP? Alcohol is supposed to increase reaction time not speed you up.


Duh? Because I'm a ninja, INFP.

ENTP: Thinks that the universe was born into existence when they walked in and started to do the compulsive type switching. Thinks that everything is born into existence when they show up. You know, there is a a member who did it on here before you, and they were actually good at it. Probably because their Ne was aux and not dom, so they weren't relentlessly distracted by oh a hot chick on the right, oh a plant on the left, oh a BDSM moment on another thread.

*I mixed your 2 last types (ENTJ and INFP) into one, like a cocktail, so that is why I called you an ENTP.

But I'll do an INFP criticism now, because the rules are such.

INFP, the type switching is about the #1 most general common thing that happens on this forum. Therefore you are not special in any way. Do try to open the window of your bathroom when you cry in it upon reading this amazing discovery, so that you avoid drowning in your own special tears.


----------



## Because_why_not

> Ok fair point.
> But the only thing that bothers me is that:
> INFP inf-Te, but ExTJ dom-Te and ENFP tert-Te.
> Which is like going from one end to the other (in terms of Te).


That's my Fi and Ne's fault. Fi sees Te is something that is cool and so uses Ne to explore the possibilities of being a Te-dom. Check it, yo!



> Either very edgy or very cute.


Intp: neither of the above (even slightly).


@The Lawyer knew you would ninja me. You must've been on the Jaeger bombs, me thinks.


----------



## Shinsei

Mr. Y changed his type again? Haha troll


----------



## Eset

> Intp: The self superiority complex that can develop


Not sure if that's a good or bad thing.

INFP:
Much better when not wielded by Because_why_not.



> Mr. Y changed his type again? Haha troll


Mr. Y = ENxP


----------



## AshOrLey

flourine said:


> INFP => INFemo


HAHA :laughing: Don't know any ENTPs so I can't think of a good comeback


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp always has to be the grumpy one when others don't play with them.


----------



## Because_why_not

flourine said:


> lol, you definitely made this up
> @Because_why_not I see you are resorting to desparate measures to try and win.


It's based of observation. As in me observing your comebacks as: "Yeah!" and "Bad inferior function is bad" and the like. Therefore not desperate. (Desperate would be using random insults)
@AshOrLey Lol for some reason I actually misread your type as INFJ. Silly me! Here's another go that will be for your type:

INFPs: The little cinnamon rolls that will cry for days if you don't notice their new haircut because they're all so unique and special.
@Azure_Zalaire So you don't left out because being a ninja:

INFJs: Like ENFJs, only the second coming of super rare psychic snowflake Jesus.


----------



## Nehtaro

I like ENTPs, and spend quite a bit of time questioning whether I am an ENFP or ENTP. You guys have some great qualities, but...
Have some tact. You've never hurt me but I've seen you hurt others when it was completely unnecessary. I love to debate and to play Devil's advocate, but it takes you nowhere when someone is adamantly rooted in their beliefs and gets emotional about the debate--might I suggest learning to read when this is the case, as nodding your head, asking questions, tilting your head quizzically while squinting, etc. without explicitly arguing... this will get you much more knowledge (which we both crave). Overall you're a blast though and one ENTP friend I have rivals my own skills when it comes to this.


----------



## Because_why_not

@Nehtaro
Cool story bruh but this is a joke thread of criticising other types (mainly the one above you). You might wanna give it another go.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Accepting something that doesn't make sense just because it'd disturb your "inner peace" to argue is not tact, enfp. It's cowardice.


----------



## Eset

ENFP:
Because_why_not's type, you should be ashamed of yourself for having someone like this in your group.

ENFJ:
Used as a means to get with narcissistic, because is thirsty af.

INFJ:
Who cares about this guy anyways? Not like anyone will notice them.

INFP:
Used as a means to look cute in front of narcissistic, because is thirsty af.

INTJ:
He comes and goes, that is all.

ENTP:
The only cool guys here (flourine + psychedelicmango) , as well as Pippy when she posted (but is INTP).

INTP:
Some pleb called narcissistic.


----------



## RaisinKG

> It's based of observation. As in me observing your comebacks as: "Yeah!" and "Bad inferior function is bad" and the like. Therefore not desperate. (Desperate would be using random insults)


no. stop spending shit on everything you find, and quit moping because your harmony was disrupted by one guy.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Unknown afraid of commitment to themselves.


----------



## RaisinKG

INFJ afraid their perpetual dream may not be real at all and thus hides behind a Fe mask. Except not as obvious as an ENFJ's is


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp always Has to be right for any reason.


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> Not sure if that's a good or bad thing.


If it cancels out low self-esteem then mayyybe the former



Azure_Zalaire said:


> Infp always has to be the grumpy one when others don't play with them.





Because_why_not said:


> INFPs: The little cinnamon rolls that will cry for days if you don't notice their new haircut because they're all so unique and special.


Hahaha
Infjs: Stubbooorn
Enfjs: So judgyyy


----------



## Eset

INFJ:
Mixing up between ENTP and INTP.


----------



## RaisinKG

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Entp always Has to be right for any reason.


I'm right, because I said so.


----------



## Because_why_not

> ENFP:
> Because_why_not's type, you should be ashamed of yourself for having someone like this in your group.


I don't know why you believe you know my type. You might've gotten it right once or twice (because you've told me I'm pretty much every type at one time) but it's kinda laughable when you try considering your lack of any knowledge of people and such. But hey, you know more than me apparently, INTP.

Flo: Better, but my harmony is based outward. As long as you are happy, I am happy  Unfortunately, an ENTP can't feel happiness without "beating" a 12 year old on youtube.


----------



## RaisinKG

> Flo: Better, but my harmony is based outward. As long as you are happy, I am happy


wow. Such dependence. 



> Unfortunately, an ENTP can't feel happiness without "beating" a 12 year old on youtube.


this is mean and OOC for an ENFJ, how hypocritical.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Damn right I'm cool, and I shall have narcissitic and I'm not tsundere or thirsty at all. : 3


----------



## Eset

This thread:
Too many people posting, kill the plebs!
I say Because_why_not goes first!



> Damn right I'm cool, and I shall have narcissitic and I'm not tsundere or thirsty at all. : 3


 Let's make Because_why_not jealous ;3


----------



## Because_why_not

> Sorry, it's just my intuition.


Translation: "I say what I want without no proof because it's intuition. And don't challenge me like you always have done about it because I totally know what intuition is."
@Azure_Zalaire

As my introvert cousin don't you know it's all in playful jest :3 I don't have a mean bone in my body.


----------



## Eset

> Translation: "I say what I want without no proof because it's intuition."


Duh...


> "And don't challenge me like you always have done about it because I totally know what intuition is."


I'm always one google click away if I forget its definition.


----------



## RaisinKG

google has the answers to everything

brb searching google the omniscient searcher of the internets


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@Because_why_not yes we're both more kind than our xntx overlords are.


----------



## Nehtaro

What is there bad to say about INTPs? Seriously like we've never been best friends but I can't think of anything to criticize. Maybe you think too much? I do too.


----------



## RaisinKG

ENFP. Like ENTPs but more touchy feely.


----------



## Because_why_not

> Duh...


This would make anyone weep for human intelligence, sarcastic or not. 



> I'm always one google click away if I forget its definition.


Good. Make sure you use it more often.

INTP: Doesnt even play the game because they want to get at one person so bad.

(Wow I'm having so much fun with this! I love it!)


----------



## sometimes

Because_why_not said:


> INFJ: I'm sure it was a great story. Why don't you tell your fellow unicorns about it.
> 
> INTP: Feelings are hurt but doesn't know how to handle them. Better use that gif in retaliation.



If witnessing an apparently wannabe 'ENFJ' embarrass themselves by not grasping any semblance of rational sense is what you mean by 'hurt feelings' of an INTP then you're right our feelings must be deeply hurt right now...sure that must be it  And no retaliation needed. 

And @narcissistic 'Strengths: Is a laughing stock' lol.


----------



## Nehtaro

Yea we're both pretty awesome types.


----------



## Eset

> @Because_why_not yes we're both more kind than our xntx overlords are.


SJs are overlords.
Just NTs make up the majority on here (PerC)



> What is there bad to say about INTPs? Seriously like we've never been best friends but I can't think of anything to criticize. Maybe you think too much? I do too.


True, true.


----------



## AshOrLey

Infjs: The other special snowflakes



narcissistic said:


> Sorry, it's just my intuition.


Intps: Can never tell if serious orrrrr


----------



## RaisinKG

@narcissistic


> Just NTs make up the majority on here (PerC)


no. NFs do.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

I see you got over your depression infp good for you.


----------



## Because_why_not

pippylongstocking said:


> If witnessing an apparently wannabe 'ENFJ' embarrass themselves by not grasping any semblance of rational sense is what you mean by 'hurt feelings' of an INTP then you're right our feelings must be deeply hurt right now...sure that must be it  And no retaliation needed.
> 
> And @narcissistic 'Strengths: Is a laughing stock' lol.


Haha no. That list was a very much "fuck you" though. It suggests hurt feelings. Why else would someone focus on me on such a personal level? Because they themselves are reacting on a personal level. Of course, knowing this would require some knowledge of humans, which INTPs have already proven hands down that they just can't have. Kudos!


----------



## Nehtaro

Yall stop fighting now. It takes all types to make the world go round. Except ISTJs. Seriously, fuck those guys.


----------



## RaisinKG

> Haha no. That list was a very much "fuck you" though. It suggests hurt feelings. Why else would someone focus on me on such a personal level?


no. it's the truth. ENFJs like to sugercoat the truth to the point where it is lies.
@Nehtaro you hurt my ISTJ friend's feelings, ENFP. can't you keep in touch with your Fi?


----------



## Because_why_not

Wouldn't that just suggest that Narce is not an ENFJ?


----------



## RaisinKG

@Because_why_not he's a crystal clear INTP


----------



## Nehtaro

@flourine you don't have an ISTJ friend. If you did you'd already know they don't have feelings, just the rules of the culture they grew up in.


----------



## Because_why_not

...I know....


----------



## Nehtaro

On the real though ENFJs can be the worst if they're smart and morally skewed/screwy, see Hitler et al.


----------



## RaisinKG

@Nehtaro this is even more hurtful for my ISTJ friends











perhaps you may not be serious.


----------



## Nehtaro

@flourine of course I kid haha I just wanted to distract from the tension in the room between those people fighting over... something.


----------



## Because_why_not

@Nehtaro: First mention of Hitler!

Flo: ENTP's ..."friends"? Best joke goes to...!


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> @Nehtaro this is even more hurtful for my ISTJ friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps you may not be serious.


Damn, she's hot af. 10/10 would smash.


* *




I wasn't being ironic.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp we both know you don't have friends just pawns to use. Human relations are beneath you with your weak fe.


----------



## Nehtaro

ENTPs are not known for not having friends... of the ones I know none are really loners, and the brightest one is actually quite popular.


----------



## sometimes

Because_why_not said:


> Haha no. That list was a very much "fuck you" though. It suggests hurt feelings. Why else would someone focus on me on such a personal level? Because they themselves are reacting on a personal level. Of course, knowing this would require some knowledge of humans, which INTPs have already proven hands down that they just can't have. Kudos!


A wannabe 'ENFJ' who has already proven they can't grasp logic, telling someone how they feel when it makes no sense then telling them they are the ones who have no knowledge of humans. Good one.

ENFP's are 'friends' with everyone.


----------



## RaisinKG

> Flo: ENTP's ..."friends"? Best joke goes to...!


You!


----------



## AshOrLey

Azure_Zalaire said:


> I see you got over your depression infp good for you.


 I have to do this with it on a daily basis before it becomes irrational and stupid --> :exterminate:

But overall you're right. :3


----------



## RaisinKG

I see you are still in your Emo stage, INFP. 

Wake up! This is not a dream, this is reality! And dreams are not reality! Your dream is NOT realistic! Wake up!!!!! (pours cold water)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp that's a bit cruel to Infp they just got better. You just hadto smash them down with reality didn't you!


----------



## Because_why_not

@flourine I'll take that. I bow as everyone cheers my awesome joke which made everyone's sides split.



pippylongstocking said:


> A wannabe 'ENFJ' who has already proven they can't grasp logic, telling someone how they feel when it makes no sense then telling them they are the ones who have no knowledge of humans. Good one.


I don't see how I have "proven I can't grasp logic". The fact that I came to any conclusion at all would prove that I have used logic, whether my conclusion is correct or not. Please educate yourself on what exactly is logic.

If someone throws their toys out the pram, it is an emotional reaction. For example, if I were to only reply to you saying "I hate you and everyone hates you because you're a dick and you're a liar and you're mean!" you would accuse me of turning off my logical mind for a more emotional one. Therefore, I would be upset. See how that works? I know humans are too complex for you, but even you must understand that.


----------



## Shinsei

I seriously have no idea what the actual fuck is going on anymore.
6 pages behind


----------



## RaisinKG

> Entp that's a bit cruel to Infp they just got better. You just hadto smash them down with reality didn't you!


reality is better than living in an eternal dream, INFJ. I thought you would've learned that too, but I guess I was wrong.



> I don't see how I have "proven I can't grasp logic". The fact that I came to any conclusion at all would prove that I have used logic, whether my conclusion is correct or not. Please educate yourself on what exactly is logic.


You have logic, but its shit. Also you make walls of text.



> I seriously have no idea what the actual fuck is going on anymore.
> 6 pages behind


deal with it, INTJ.


----------



## Eset

> The fact that I came to any conclusion at all would prove that I have used logic


Lol you don't need logic to create a conclusion.


> Please educate yourself on what exactly is logic.


Sure kid.


----------



## Because_why_not

> Lol you don't need logic to create a conclusion.


Yes you do. I've already explained this to you before.


----------



## RaisinKG

> Yes you do. I've already explained this to you before.


wow. ENFJs have even badder at memory recalling than us NTPs.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@flourine just cause it's true doesn't mean you have to be so heartless about it.


----------



## Because_why_not

> wow. ENFJs have even badder at memory recalling than us NTPs.


Buh...But... *I'm* the one who had to remind the INTP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

but if you keep reminding intp they will never learn enfj


----------



## RaisinKG

@Because_why_not oh hush. Your bizarre logic jumps drive me nuts.
@Azure_Zalaire kick back, relax and enjoy the moment! Your Inferior Se is calling...


----------



## Because_why_not

@Azure_Zalaire: Touche ha. I guess I don't have to tell you about caring too much.

Flo: My logic is flawless. You're just trolling, ENTP. ... Because I said so. (Woosh! see what I did there! haha)


----------



## RaisinKG

@Because_why_not says the ENFJ with an inferior Ti who only wishes to be as logical as us high Ti users.


----------



## AshOrLey

Psychological Euphoria said:


> I seriously have no idea what the actual fuck is going on anymore.
> 6 pages behind


Narc and why not became friends! roud:



narcissistic said:


> @Because_why_not Damn, you're hot af.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't being ironic.





Because_why_not said:


> @narcissistic
> 
> Wow I'm having so much fun with you! I love you!





flourine said:


> Wake up! This is not a dream, this is reality! And dreams are not reality! Your dream is NOT realistic! Wake up!!!!! (pours cold water)


HA You're the one who's delusional. :crying:


----------



## RaisinKG

no. you are. INFPriel Dreamer.


----------



## Because_why_not

> says the ENFJ with an inferior Ti who only wishes to be as logical as us high Ti users.


Ti is subjective. I'll still to my objective dom function thank you very much.

Infp: It's actually pretty hard to criticise you. You've actually made me laugh. Have another cookie! 

Edit: Actually no. I mean I loved everyone. INFPs too busy shipping they refuse to accept I'm just a lover of all!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@Because_why_not we need to teach @fluorine how to make friends with their malfunctioning Intj robot.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

.


----------



## RaisinKG

> Ti is subjective. I'll still to my objective dom function thank you very much.


yeah that's gonna be fun


----------



## sometimes

Wannabe ENFJ stop trying to corrupt the INFP to join your cult of one by luring them with cookies. Can't you even think of more sophisticated tricks with that 'Dom Fe' of yours.


----------



## RaisinKG

INTP go chill in that tent with all your other INTPs and talk about your nerd topics smh like comic books anime and manga whatever


----------



## Because_why_not

pippylongstocking said:


> Wannabe ENFJ stop trying to corrupt the INFP to join your cult by luring them with cookies. Can't you even think of more sophisticated tricks with that 'Dom Fe' of yours.


Ha! Much better. Have a cookie. They're tasty :3 

Flo: ENTP criticising INTP is just pot kettle black. ENTPs just can't turn a debate that much though that they will resort to such tactics.


----------



## RaisinKG

@Because_why_not you were real good, real good. Maybe even the best.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Now enfj maybe entp is trying to flirt with Intp because they enjoy their anime and manga. It's kinda cute really.


----------



## RaisinKG

> Now enfj maybe their trying to flirt with Intp because they enjoy their anime and manga. It's kinda cute really.


no, a guy trying to pass off as "ENFJ" but is really BWN.


----------



## Because_why_not

You know, Flo. Maybe I just did it to catch your attention? Haven't you noticed that's been the point of all of my behaviour so far? I've been wanting to ask you: What manga/anime is your avi from? It looks pretty cute - like you I'm guessing 





(@Azure_Zalaire: Entp/Intp = same thing)


----------



## RaisinKG

> Maybe I just did it to catch your attention? Haven't you noticed that's been the point of all of my behaviour so far?


yes, but playing with you is too much fun.



> I've been wanting to ask you? What *manga/anime* is your avi from? It looks pretty cute - like you I'm guessing


>manga/anime
>touhou

ITS A VIDEO GAME [Triggered]


----------



## AshOrLey

flourine said:


> you are right


I know, what's new?



Because_why_not said:


> Ti is subjective. I'll still to my objective dom function thank you very much.
> 
> Infp: It's actually pretty hard to criticise you. You've actually made me laugh. Have another cookie!
> 
> Edit: Actually no. I mean I loved everyone. INFPs too busy shipping they refuse to accept I'm just a lover of all!


Aww thank you but is it a fat free, gut free, hate free, milk free, salt free, gluten free, soy free, crackao free cookie hmmmm?

& Nah I'm afraid of big boats + water.


----------



## Because_why_not

> yes, but playing with you is too much fun.


Haha it is, isn't it! You know, I haven't even realised the time. I'm so awake. I don't want to go to bed though. What time is it for you?



> >manga/anime
> >touhou
> 
> ITS A VIDEO GAME [Triggered]


Lol where would I be without you. Pretty noob, wasn't it? Is that one of your favourite games? I don't play much if I'm honest, but when I find one I like I get obsessed by it! Guessing that's something you can relate too, yeah?


----------



## RaisinKG

> Haha it is, isn't it! You know, I haven't even realised the time. I'm so awake. I don't want to go to bed though. What time is it for you?


8860:00:00 Galactic Mean Time



> Lol where would I be without you. Pretty noob, wasn't it? Is that one of your favourite games? I don't play much if I'm honest, but when I find one I like I get obsessed by it! Guessing that's something you can relate too, yeah?


can you say no to her:


----------



## Because_why_not

> 8860:00:00 Galactic Mean Time


So pretty late then? Haha



> can you say no to her:


Honestly: no. I'm sure I'd be on that day and night! Is she one of your favourite characters?


----------



## RaisinKG

@Because_why_not no, because I said so


----------



## Because_why_not

So affirmative eh! That's cool. It must be the girl with the parasol. You've chosen her to represent you. Do you relate the most to her?


----------



## RaisinKG

@Because_why_not no, but I still like Yuuka. the 2hu characters I act like most IRL are:


* *





Yukari
Patchouli
Alice
Aya




still have yet to find out the full series of characters so i probably relate to even more of them


----------



## Because_why_not

I like when you can relate to characters. It's like you can really feel yourself in the game and if something happens to them, it has a bigger impact. Why would you say you relate to those characters the most? As in, what is it about them like what part of their personality? I'm interested now


----------



## RaisinKG

wouldnt you like to know? ENFJ aka Sir Wants To Know The Truth but Also Lies All The Time?


----------



## Jeffrei

Do you have to be so insensitive and intolerant?


----------



## Because_why_not

Haha maybe you got me! My hands are up lol. Maybe I shouldn't have said I lied. I admit that I get caught up in the heat of the moment like that words come out. I'm sorry if I upset you or any of your friends. I guess I am a little immature at times. I hope there's no hard feelings though  What do you say? 

Haha ESFP spoil the fun. Well, you are in the right here, @BloxezCola so I'll give you a little playful one: ESFP always have to make it about them, they jump right in the middle to do so.


----------



## RaisinKG

> Do you have to be so insensitive and intolerant?


you lie, ESFP. Don't you know once your words are out on the internet, they stuck there? Quit acting on the impulse of the moment. Sheesh.



> Haha maybe you got me! My hands are up lol. Maybe I shouldn't have said I lied. I admit that I get caught up in the heat of the moment like that words come out. I'm sorry if I upset you or any of your friends. I guess I am a little immature at times. I hope there's no hard feelings though  What do you say?


ENFJ being manipulative as usual I see.


----------



## Because_why_not

> ENFJ being manipulative as usual I see.


Not at all! Haha. Why do you think I'm still so awake? It's because that little thing we all had going on was just one big adrenaline rush for me. When that happens, your brain can revert to the flight/fight system. I made stupid choices and I am sorry. This reminds me, have you ever played Tales of Xillia?


----------



## Jeffrei

Because_why_not said:


> Haha maybe you got me! My hands are up lol. Maybe I shouldn't have said I lied. I admit that I get caught up in the heat of the moment like that words come out. I'm sorry if I upset you or any of your friends. I guess I am a little immature at times. I hope there's no hard feelings though  What do you say?
> 
> Haha ESFP spoil the fun. Well, you are in the right here, @BloxezCola so I'll give you a little playful one: ESFP always have to make it about them, they jump right in the middle to do so.


Thats an insult? XD




flourine said:


> you lie, ESFP. Don't you know once your words are out on the internet, they stuck there? Quit acting on the impulse of the moment. Sheesh.


At least I can live in the moment without being argumentative.


----------



## Because_why_not

Well it was only this:



> ESFP always have to make it about them, they jump right in the middle to do so.


Not that you could expect an ESFP to come to an accurate conclusion. 

Anyway, I'm done with my games for now. Have fun! And @flourine, when I get back from my lack of sleep in the morning, I wanna hear your answer  haha (That just makes it seem like some porno game...oh well)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

I'm surprised surprised you stayed on topic enfp. Which cause are you advocating for today?


----------



## Jeffrei

Because_why_not said:


> Well it was only this:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that you could expect an ESFP to come to an accurate conclusion.
> 
> Anyway, I'm done with my games for now. Have fun! And @flourine, when I get back from my lack of sleep in the morning, I wanna hear your answer  haha (That just makes it seem like some porno game...oh well)


ENFJ, might want to brace your self esteem first. (yeah that was a low blow. Sorry ;-


----------



## Jeffrei

Azure_Zalaire said:


> I'm surprised surprised you stayed on topic enfp. Which cause are you advocating for today?


There be no ENFP.... that was a good one though XD


----------



## Eset

Wagwarn noobs..


----------



## Jeffrei

narcissistic said:


> Wagwarn noobs..


How would you tell? Your to stuck in your head to be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yup I need to pay more attention. Leave it to a esfp to kindly point it out.


----------



## Eset

> How would you tell? Your to stuck in your head to be aware of your surroundings.


Because you have a low post count.


----------



## Jeffrei

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Yup I need to pay more attention. Leave it to a esfp to kindly point it out.


Just try not to burn yourself out


----------



## Jeffrei

narcissistic said:


> Because you have a low post count.


Yes, yes I do. Incase you still haven't fully climbed out of your mind into your surroundings this thread is about insulting personality types. Not post numbers. Also, there is a joint date ^_^


----------



## Eset

> Yes, yes I do. Incase you still haven't fully climbed out of your mind into your surroundings this thread is about insulting personality types. Not post numbers.


That's why the past 200 posts have been: "insulting personality types".


----------



## Jeffrei

@narcissistic yeah, now you are catching on. 

... I think


----------



## Eset

@BloxezCola I left the thread like an hour ago, so.


----------



## Jeffrei

I'm surprised an INTP could keep track of that sort of thing.


----------



## RaisinKG

Im surprised an ESFP can stay dedicated this long, granted, your not a Ne dom like me, so being sidetracked easily is probably not much of an issue for you... Oh look! It's candy!


----------



## Jeffrei

flourine said:


> Im surprised an ESFP can stay dedicated this long, granted, your not a Ne dom like me, so being sidetracked easily is probably not much of an issue for you... Oh look! It's candy!


Candy? Where?! Oh, you were joking. I didn't know ENTPs could have a sense of humor.


----------



## Jeffrei

Dang, you are taking a long time to post, ENTP! Do you have bad wifi too, or are you still just debating over what to say in your head?


----------



## AshOrLey

Esfps: Too silly :3


----------



## sometimes

You were probably too wrapped up in trying show off with your own so called jokes to notice anyone else's sense of humour. And typical ESFP no patience.


----------



## Eset

INFP:
Hello there, noob.


----------



## Jeffrei

pippylongstocking said:


> You were probably too wrapped up in trying show off with your own so called jokes to notice anyone else's sense of humour. And typical ESFP no patience.


An INTP coming out of their head to join in human interaction? Whats the special occasion?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Esfp I'm surprised your here talking with Intp instead instead of out at a party dancing it up.


----------



## Jeffrei

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Esfp I'm surprised your here talking with Intp instead instead of out at a party dancing it up.


Im actually trapped inside a small room alone. This is all the human interaction I can get right now. ;-;

The world isn't as perfect as you would like it to be.


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> INFP:
> Hello there, noob.


INTP:
Thoughtfully rubs long white mustache of wisdom. 
Wassup, punk kid. I've been here since 2006. There is no 1. That's just a computer glitch.


----------



## Eset

AshOrLey said:


> INTP:
> Thoughtfully rubs long white mustache of wisdom.
> Wassup, punk kid. I've been here since 2006. There is no 1. That's just a computer glitch.


INFP:
Oh true true, even though PerC was founded around 2009. But still must be a _glitch_.


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> INFP:
> Oh true true, even though PerC was founded around 2009. But still must be a _glitch_.


Precisely. You're finally beginning to show your rational side. I thought INTPs were like, into that or something.

AHAHA I thought you joined in 2009 for some reason. But it was one month after me. Hehe, punk kid!


----------



## Jeffrei

AshOrLey said:


> Precisely. You're finally beginning to show your rational side. I thought INTPs were like, into that or something.
> 
> AHAHA I thought you joined in 2009 for some reason. But it was one month after me. Hehe, punk kid!


Just XD all the way!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

BloxezCola said:


> Im actually trapped inside a small room alone. This is all the human interaction I can get right now. ;-;
> 
> The world isn't as perfect as you would like it to be.


Carpe diem and go out and meet others the day is still young. I'm sure intp has plans for ways ways to get the world perfect or at least get to another world.


----------



## Energumen

INFJs constantly fantasize about having sex, all the while claiming to be engaged in some "higher thinking."


----------



## RaisinKG

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Entp always has to give "constructive" criticism and no you can't reason your way through emotions.


Yes I can. NOTHING IS IMPOSIBLE!
@Energumen go write your poem


----------



## renna

Oh my little ENTP.... Only you have the "will" and drive to solve the rubix cube. All the while, it's an ISFJ or INFJ who will follow you to the depths as being your cheerleader while seeing that you do so. "The impossible is plausible!", we cheer you on. 
While wearing that - *smug face*.


----------



## Shinsei

flourine said:


> INTJ always pulling bullshit behind the bullshit behind the bullshit


Don't be mad because you have to share the same type as Mr.Y hahah


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp you'll never achieve the impossible if you cant play nice with others. You can't do it all by yourself! 
@Energumen infp always working on a million projects. If you could focus on one you might finish it.


----------



## RaisinKG

> Entp you'll never achieve the impossible if you cant play nice with others. You can't do it all by yourself!


INFJs like to make arguments based on criteria like emotions. This counts.



> infp always working on a million projects. If you could focus on one you might finish it.


When have you ever made your projects reality?



> Don't be mad because you have to share the same type as Mr.Y hahah


wot. When was i mad?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp are you trying to defend infp?!? ... never mind I was too hopeful your just being a cold logical being with no emotion. I certainly finish any project I start.


----------



## RaisinKG

> Entp are you trying to defend infp?!? ... never mind I was too hopeful your just being a cold logical being with no emotion.


I have emotions but I'm a kuudere



> I certainly finish any project I start


Yeah. That one project you've been working on for the past 3 decades. Drop it. It's done, you need to cool down, INFJ!


----------



## Nehtaro

INFJs, you should share your feelings with trusted friends like ENFPs more. We can help. You don't do yourself any good constantly solving other people's problems!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

flourine said:


> Yeah. That one project you've been working on for the past 3 decades. Drop it. It's done, you need to cool down, INFJ!


Your right entp I should just try to relax and enjoy present instead of reliving the past like others do.

Enfp I'd love to but your always off fighting for one cause or another and too busy to listen.


----------



## Because_why_not

flourine said:


> ciao for now, this thread got boring now that BWN doesn't seem to want to play with me, nor narci. don't forget
> i will return!!!


Awww so cute. I told you I had to go to bed though, you make me feel guilty :'(. Must be the Fe coming up.

Anyway, @Azure_Zalaire: I'd say something critical about INFJs but then I'd have to live your metaphorical slamming of doors and stamping of feet through your posts that aren't aimed at me but are aimed at me.


----------



## The Lawyer

narcissistic said:


> My best friend was an ENFJ: True fact.
> 
> Kindly:
> (this got a little personal [that's why of the selfie])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENFJ:


I would criticize you INTP, but your inferior Fe moment here was too amusing. It's even more amusing when I know that you just _had_ to post that finger, otherwise you would malfunction and have to reboot yourself.

Srs that finger is so INTP.

EDIT: Now that you're INTP and Because is ENFJ, nothing can get in the way of your love. Even the MBTI says that you're made for each other. :3


----------



## Because_why_not

ESFP: Leave the shipping and fanfic to the infp's. They'll do a better job.


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> ESFP: Leave the shipping and fanfic to the infp's. They'll do a better job.


You'd be surprised, ENFJ....


* *




I bet that you didn't even write that German x Italy fanfic. Disappointing.



ENFJs are not supposed to tell people what to do without giving them a cookie first. Read the description of your type again, ENFJ, you're not being meticulous enough, especially for an ENFJ.

I always have to explain everything to them.


----------



## Because_why_not

meticulous = having great attention to detail.

Hey! I hve feckign grat attention to to detil! You know noting.

ESFP: Typeical that their main criticism is because they didn't get a cookie. Such slaves to that dom Se. Also apparently very easy to manipulate. This is what they say, not me.

PS I did write that fanfic and it was adorable af. Turns out Germany was HRE and what brings back is how he sees a picture Italy painted of HRE. Don't steal my idea, okay!


----------



## Shinsei

ENFJ where is that fan fic


----------



## Because_why_not

Well hopefully my fanfic doesn't have as many mistakes as my posts have! (God, reading back over some...) But it's hand written. I'd do while going on the train to and from work. It's so cute. ItalyxGermany 5eva!

Anyway, don't derail threads INTJ, going against the pattern is not in your nature.


----------



## Shinsei

ENFJ it is ok to break rules every now and then.


----------



## enfpgal99

intj your not as rare as you think your everywhere!


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> ESFP: Typeical that their main criticism is because they didn't get a cookie. Such slaves to that dom Se. Also apparently very easy to manipulate. This is what they say, not me.


The only way for an ESFP to say that would be if you changed your type to ESFP (pls don't, once I see that, I can't unsee it).



Because_why_not said:


> PS I did write that fanfic and it was adorable af. Turns out Germany was HRE and what brings back is how he sees a picture Italy painted of HRE. Don't steal my idea, okay!


Of course that an ENTP....whoops, I mean an ENFJ, would write a fanfiction about countries, not about people. Fanfics with people are just too boring, too mainstream and too much feelz and too little politics there for your type, I guess. 



Psychological Euphoria said:


> ENFJ where is that fan fic


I second this, even though I know that it doesn't exist

For the INTJ: The ENFJ could break rules, but if he did, then you would have to write a 148 pg essay that would explain the correct way of doing things to him. Always trying to make your own life impractical INTJ.



enfpgal99 said:


> intj your not as rare as you think your everywhere!


The only way to see INTJs everywhere is if you hallucinate. Drugs are bad, ENFP


----------



## Shinsei

ENFP hush now, you will always be my favorite.


----------



## Because_why_not

@The Lawyer



> Of course that an ENTP....whoops, I mean an ENFJ, would write a fanfiction about countries, not about people. Fanfics with people are just too boring, too mainstream and too much feelz and too little politics there for your type, I guess.


...It's Hetalia lol The characters are the personifications of countries. 



> The only way for an ESFP to say that would be if you changed your type to ESFP (pls don't, once I see that, I can't unsee it).


Ha! What you want me to be an ESFP? Well I could, but I'd have to lower my IQ about 50 points. On the plus side, I'd get sloshed every day and night 

As for Psycho the INTJ:

I was going to criticise your type, but then I realised you INTJs are all just after that ENFPD/V. Hey buddy, I'm not one to cockblock. You got for it, man!


----------



## Jeffrei

Well ENFJ, at least you can count on an ESFP to make the tough decisions that you always struggle to make. http://66.media.tumblr.com/19312dbdea435d342ae8e7eb02d7e095/tumblr_inline_o0nsj66y3T1tzwkwy_500.gif


----------



## Because_why_not

Ok ok. Let's look at what would happen if I left _any_ decisions up to an ESFP.










Also, to add a gif you wanna hit the insert image icon (the tree) and paste the location. Then untick the box and you're good to go:


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> INFP:
> Nice profile picture, but avatar has no correlation which annoys me i.e. have a theme.


Ha
INTP:
1. You so limiting
2. You so basic
3. You so blind to the fact that the mantis is the alter ego of the girl in another dimension.



flourine said:


> hey its constructive criticisim. Everything in this world can be rationalized. INCLUDING EMOTIONS!


But what if its an intangible, mysterious emotion

ENTP: Choking mah feelsss let em breathe my goodness


----------



## Eset

> You so limiting


How so?


> You so basic


That's why I have a colorful and somewhat complex signature, and you don't even have one.


> You so blind to the fact that the mantis is the alter ego of the girl in another dimension.


Oh of course, how could I forget.

INFP:
Thinks they're better artists than ISFPs & INTPs, but really they're not.


----------



## Jeffrei

Of course the INTP would reply with logic. It makes for a boring read, and a worse comeback.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> Anyway, @Azure_Zalaire: I'd say something critical about INFJs but then I'd have to live your metaphorical slamming of doors and stamping of feet through your posts that aren't aimed at me but are aimed at me.


Why would I door slam we have so much in common. Just cause your more outgoing doesn't mean we can't get along. We could help encourage intp to follow social rules.


----------



## Eset

> Of course the INTP would reply with logic


Well, duh:










> It makes for a boring read, and a worse comeback.


Who says I came here to make comebacks?:










> Why would I door slam we have so much in common. Just cause your more outgoing doesn't mean we can't get along. We could help encourage into to follow social rules.


Side note:
Because is ENxP if you didn't know already.
Also:
I just thought I comment on this because it's pretty lonely right now on PerC i.e. little activity.


----------



## sometimes

ESFP (aka the court jester):not everyone can be so focussed on pandering to fools you know.

INFJ: ooh following social rules. Sounds like a fun date. Ok now even I'm bored just thinking about it.


----------



## Eset

> INFJ: ooh following social rules. Sounds like a fun date. Ok now even I'm bored just thinking about it.


Actually it's pretty funny that an INFJ would even bother consulting/comply to "social rules" when they spend most of their times indoors just like their fellow introverted-introvert friends i.e. INTJ, INFP, INTP.


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> How so?


You know. :wink:



narcissistic said:


> That's why I have a colorful and somewhat complex signature, and you don't even have one.


Ok so you're 18 just a punk kid, a boy ohooh exciting, I No Teh Puns, some roman numeral and some Chinese character that probably means nerd.
Your Tumblr where you tumble all day long not getting anything done, your Steam where you play vidya games getting even less things done, then you have a vague "list" of "lovers" pffft whatever that even means.....



narcissistic said:


> Oh of course, how could I forget.


Well you forget things like all of those clothes on the floor...clean up your dirty room. 



narcissistic said:


> INFP:
> Thinks they're better artists than ISFPs & INTPs, but really they're not.


How an INTP makes art:

* *


----------



## Azazel

narcissistic said:


> Actually it's pretty funny that an INFJ would even bother consulting/comply to "social rules" when they spend most of their times indoors just like their fellow introverted-introvert friends i.e. INTJ, INFP, INTP.


That's certainly accurate, I admire the part when INTPs do the same but with they admit it proudly then back to be a weaboo and repeat the same jokes such as the example of 911 memes.


----------



## Jeffrei

AshOrLey said:


> How an INTP makes art:
> 
> * *


Literally speaking (so I'm speaking their language now) the INTP would put someone else on the bike. XD


----------



## Kynx

Esfps are bikes


----------



## Azure Dreamer

narcissistic said:


> Actually it's pretty funny that an INFJ would even bother consulting/comply to "social rules" when they spend most of their times indoors just like their fellow introverted-introvert friends i.e. INTJ, INFP, INTP.


Your right but that damn aux fe always trying make us social and wearing ourselves out when we should know better. We should aspire to be more logical like intp.

Infp your feelings are the paint all over the place.


----------



## Eset

> You know.













> Ok so you're 18 just a punk kid


18 = punk
Even though you're probably around my age, or less.


> a boy ohooh exciting


Indeed.


> I No Teh Puns













> some roman numeral and some Chinese character that probably means nerd


That "roman numeral" is the Gemini sign, and that Chinese character is the Tiger sign (both zodiac signs).


> How an INTP makes art:


That's how ISFPs make art,
this clearly shows how ill-informed you are on what an INTP even is.

Side note:


----------



## Jeffrei

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Your right but that damn aux fe always trying make us social and wearing ourselves out when we should know better. We should aspire to be more logical like intp.
> 
> Infp your feelings are the paint all over the place.


I guess you found your new daily cause to rally behind.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

BloxezCola said:


> I guess you found your new daily cause to rally behind.


Admitting your problem is the first step to fixing it. We should throw a party for your progress, maybe intp and infp will show up for it.


----------



## Jeffrei

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Admitting your problem is the first step to fixing it. We should throw a party for your progress, maybe intp and infp will show up for it.


...? Ok... I'm not sure where to go with that, or how you even got there. Are you leaking a separate conversation that you have in your head?


----------



## Eset

> Hehe













> Thanks for the knowledge


Your welcome...: 











> Regarding your side note...


Oh look, an NF trying to be cute with me:








Sorry, I know NFs just want NTs so much,
An example is Because_why_not.


----------



## Because_why_not

My NFs can fight their own battles and will probably rip you to shreds but I'll take this one.

INTP: If someone appears nice on the internet with them > they MUST want the D. Neckbeards of the mbti.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj stop trying to get enfp to drink the coolaid. :dry:


----------



## Eset

> My NFs can fight their own battles and will probably rip you to shreds but I'll take this one.


Oh no, not their collective Fi/Fe, what am I ever going to do?



> INTP: If someone appears nice on the internet with them > they MUST want the D. Neckbeards of the mbti.


Actually I'm more interested in "ripping them to shreds" if people are nice:
(INTPs don't like happy people)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

narcissistic said:


> Actually I'm more interested in "ripping them to shreds" if people are nice:
> (INTPs don't like happy people)


Is that a service you offer to others free or do you charge for it?


----------



## Eset

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Is that a service you offer to others free or do you charge for it?


Here I'll show you how to hack the algorithms in the brain:


----------



## Because_why_not

Pfft You underestimate the NFs. First of all, we also have use of our Te/Ti. But I'm not going to focus on that. Considering how you INTPs are actually scared of the Feeling functions. You constantly deny it and don't know much about it. It is you inferior, after all. It's the darkest part of you. We control that.
@Azure_Zalaire because you were (rudely) bypassed and I can't have that for one of my NFs.

Well, I'd ask you if you could bake some cookies or something we could give to the ENFP instead, but with an inferior Se and cooking, you'd probably set the house on fire.


EDIT: took too long to post but leaving it.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

narcissistic said:


> Here I'll show you how to hack the algorithms in the brain:


So you can be nice!! I knew you had it in you!
@Because_why_not
I'm sure if we ask esfp they would help bake the cookies themself. How come you didn't think of that?


----------



## Eset

Azure_Zalaire said:


> So you can be nice!! I knew you had it in you!
> 
> I'm sure if we ask esfp they would help bake the cookies themself. How come you didn't think of that?


Me = nice?:









ENFJ:


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire: Lol when you lead with Fe, you don't have to do anything like that for yourself. Unfortunately you have yours as an aux, but I'm sure you could too. 

NF's WILL RULE THE WORLD!!!

INTP: Can't find words to communicate so needs to do it through gifs. That way they can appear more human-like than they actually are.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intp It's cute how your trying hide your feelings behind your stoic exterior and then it just comes gushing out.

Enfj you haven't seen this plan through all the way with your ni and ti.


----------



## Eset

> NF's WILL RULE THE WORLD!!!













> INTP: Can't find words to communicate so needs to do it through gifs. That way they can appear more human-like than they actually are.


----------



## Because_why_not

> Enfj you haven't seen this plan through all the way with your ni and ti.


Yeah I have. This is an amazing thing about ENFJs they plan, they control. Flawless. You are in the team though, INFJ. With that dom-Ni, and my aux, there's no stopping us! 

INTP: Too busy in their "debate", they forget to criticise the type above and not just what a user has said.


----------



## Eset

> Intp It's cute how your trying hide your feelings behind your stoic exterior and then it just comes gushing out.


Everything until: "and then it just comes gushing out."



> INTP: Too busy in their "debate", they forget to criticise the type above and not just what a user has said.


I would, but I'd just be saying the same thing over and over:

NF:
Suckers for NTs.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj But then we'll be pestered all the time. The nt will tell us how to do things better and the xsxx would always get into trouble with free healthcare. Plus who would we fight with? Enfp could perform decent with muscle memory but not better than infj, and trust a infj with something other than a pan?! You would have to lead the charge with your se as the third function.


----------



## Because_why_not

Okay then. I'll just do the same. NF's feel free to jump in. I trust to let your awesome shine!

Narci:

INTP: If someone appears nice on the internet with them > they MUST want the D. Neckbeards of the mbti.
@Azure_Zalaire: Okay what we do is:

NTs = the smart ones will work for us. The dumb annoying ones will be exiled.
SJ = these will be our administrators. Everything will work on time.
SP = there will be a health insurance plan for extreme sports. The rest is on national healthcare. 
NF = the politicians. no bullshitting and everything is fair.

Our new world will be perfect. <3


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> Oh look, an NF trying to be cute with me


A flower, for you? roud:












Because_why_not said:


> INTP: If someone appears nice on the internet with them > they MUST want the D. Neckbeards of the mbti.


Is that why they're so easily manipulated? :shocked:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

AshOrLey said:


> Is that why they're so easily manipulated? :shocked:


oh infp your so innocent sometimes caught up in your fantasy land and not noticing everything around you.


----------



## Because_why_not

Lol says inferior Se INFJ


----------



## Jeffrei

Azure_Zalaire said:


> oh infp your so innocent sometimes caught up in your fantasy land and not noticing everything around you.


haha, your one to talk.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

narcissistic said:


> How can you be intelligent if you're ignorant?:
> 
> Ignorance:
> "lacking knowledge or awareness in general; uneducated or unsophisticated./lack of knowledge or information."


INTP socially ignorant.


----------



## Eset

Azure_Zalaire said:


> INTP socially ignorant.


Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Because_why_not

Narci:

It's more why ignorant people lack knowledge. Because they don't bother to seek it. Knowledge is also not intelligence but like ignorance and stupidity, it's not the same but they usually come in a package deal.

I'm feeling lazy, but I would have to try hard to be as lazy as INTPs. Kind of a paradox there.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Narci:
> 
> It's more why ignorant people lack knowledge. Because they don't bother to seek it. Knowledge is also not intelligence but like ignorance and stupidity, it's not the same but they usually come in a package deal.
> 
> I'm feeling lazy, but I would have to try hard to be as lazy as INTPs. Kind of a paradox there.


So you're suggesting I'm ignorant due to me being lazy i.e:
Because I'm lazy then I'm less likely going to want to learn such, therefore I am ignorant.


----------



## Because_why_not

Not necessarily but if the shoe fits....

Ignorance is like the refusal for knowledge. This can be because the person is lazy. But a lazy person doesn't have to be ignorant. You're trying to make two things into one.


----------



## AshOrLey

Azure_Zalaire said:


> INFP: Cares to much.


INFJ: Overthinks too much



narcissistic said:


> Hug me then, instead of prodding at me


:shocked: It doesn't really work that way


----------



## Eset

> Ignorance is like the refusal for knowledge.


That sounds more like stubborn ignorance.
I think you can just be ignorant without being stubborn about it i.e. like I'm ignorant about: trains/motor-vehicles.


> You're trying to make two things into one.


That's what I do best.


AshOrLey said:


> :shocked: It doesn't really work that way


Well how does it work then?:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

INFP expecting to much from a INTP who doesn't reciprocate feelings easy.


----------



## Because_why_not

> That sounds more like stubborn ignorance.


Perhaps stubborn ignorance is like a branch of ignorance. Refusal doesn't have to be flat out refusal though. 



> I think you can just be ignorant without being stubborn about it i.e. like I'm ignorant about: trains/motor-vehicles.


But as you said here, it doesn't have to be a conscious effort. Refusal was probably not the best word. My brain isn't running too efficiently right now. Tired. Going bed. Have fun everyone.

INTP: Turns threads into some sort of off topic discussion.


----------



## Eset

> Refusal doesn't have to be flat out refusal though.


Perhaps I was being too literal in your meaning.


> Tired. Going bed. Have fun everyone.


But, it's like only 11pm though....


> INTP: Turns threads into some sort of off topic discussion.


 That's what I do best.


----------



## AshOrLey

Because_why_not said:


> Tired. Going bed. Have fun everyone.


Night night ENFJ sweet dreams :tongue:



narcissistic said:


> Well how does it work then?














Azure_Zalaire said:


> INFP expecting to much from a INTP who doesn't reciprocate feelings easy.


:tongue:
INFJ overlooking things



narcissistic said:


> But, it's like only 11pm though....


Nah it's 6:15 PM


----------



## Eset

>


At least tell me instead of patronizing me:
(even though I patronize people all the time)










> Nah it's 6:15 PM


Me and Because live in UK, so 11pm for us (at the time, now: 11:37pm)


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> At least tell me instead of patronizing me:
> (even though I patronize people all the time)


What if I myself don't know either :shocked:
& Darn I was about to call you a hypocrite. Looks like you guys do admit things sometimes :3

Btw I changed my avatar and profile pic, the combo shouldn't be as annoying now

& UK? What's that? The Ugly Kitchen?


----------



## soop

Cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats but not other people.


----------



## Eset

> What if I myself don't know either


True, you are an INFP after all.
It's funny how you say that INTPs are bad at relationships even though INFPs are in the same boat.
But to add to that: INFPs are capable for love, meaning there should be nothing stopping them for achieving such. However INTPs are not "capable" for love, therefore they have no reason to want to be in a relationship.
I.e. you should be embarrassed for not having a relationship.


> Darn I was about to call you a hypocrite. Looks like you guys do admit things sometimes


Was that going to conflict your Fi?:










> Btw I changed my avatar and profile pic, the combo shouldn't be as annoying now


It's even more annoying now, I dislike animal avatars; especially when they're not cute.
Also your signature is triggering me:


----------



## Shinsei

Good night Mr.Y


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> However INTPs are not "capable" for love, therefore they have no reason to want to be in a relationship.


Ha lies
I officially dedicate this song to you <3








narcissistic said:


> I.e. you should be embarrassed for not having a relationship.


STOP ASSUMING THINGS and getting them right



narcissistic said:


> It's even more annoying now


roud: & of course its cute! 



narcissistic said:


> Also your signature is triggering me


Hahahaha



soop said:


> Cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats cats but not other people.


ISTPs can be an exception


----------



## Eset

> Ha lies
> I officially dedicate this song to you <3


How can you assume it's a lie, if you're not INTP yourself.


> STOP ASSUMING THINGS and getting them right


I saw that: "and getting them right".
Don't think you can hide from me:








Also: 
At least my assumptions are correct.


----------



## Jeffrei

@AshOrLey :O Your an INFP now?! When did this happen?


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> How can you assume it's a lie, if you're not INTP yourself.


Because I just know. Good enough of a response for ya, INTP? :wink:



narcissistic said:


> Don't think you can hide from me














narcissistic said:


> Also:
> At least my assumptions are correct.














BloxezCola said:


> @AshOrLey :O Your an INFP now?! When did this happen?


What did you think I was? :laughing:


----------



## Jeffrei

@AshOrLey weren't you an INFJ last night or something?


----------



## AshOrLey

^ Nah, maybe you were so tired that you saw things? :tongue:


----------



## Eset

> Because I just know. Good enough of a response for ya, INTP?


No, but we'll leave it at there.


>


Unsure if this is:
A.) Disappointed
B.) Frustrated
C.) Something else

But here, have a compliment, because that's all INTPs can do (well maybe):
(assuming you're actually pretty, if not then: I take that back)


----------



## Amy

INFPs: be more in touch with reality. It will make your dreams come true roud:


----------



## Jeffrei

@AshOrLey Hmm, quite possibly. This amuses me! XD


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

> Unsure if this is:
> A.) Disappointed
> B.) Frustrated
> C.) Something else
Click to expand...

Further proof that 'INTP' is just a euphemism for autistics with no capacity for reading emotion or social cues.


----------



## Jeffrei

Karla said:


> INFPs: be more in touch with reality. It will make your dreams come true roud:


Karla, playing the game with your MBTI marked as unknown takes a lot of the fun out of it.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Esfp don't you have a party to host?


----------



## Amy

BloxezCola said:


> Karla, playing the game with your MBTI marked as unknown takes a lot of the fun out of it.


Sorry :sad: I'm ESFP :happy: forgot to say.

EDIT: You were too much drunk to remember you were in the party, INFJ. ^


----------



## Jeffrei

Karla said:


> Sorry :sad: I'm ESFP :happy: forgot to say.


Thanks. Gosh, ESFPs are so irresponsible.... wait thats my type. GG X_X


----------



## Jeffrei

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Esfp don't you have a party to host?


That actually isn't a criticism. It is a false assumption with no logical basis. Seems to be typical of the INFJ. (Did I make you proud INTP? XD)


----------



## Amy

BloxezCola said:


> That actually isn't a criticism. It is a false assumption with no logical basis. Seems to be typical of the INFJ. (Did I make you proud INTP? XD)


Yeah, ESFPs are irresponsible. Btw I need to get outta here and do my homework.

I'm ESFP.


----------



## Eset

> That actually isn't a criticism. It is a false assumption with no logical basis. Seems to be typical of the INFJ. (Did I make you proud INTP? XD)


I mean INTPs greatest trait is: assumption.
However INTPs have a better knack for it (due to excessive use).


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Karla said:


> Yeah, ESFPs are irresponsible. Btw I need to get outta here and do my homework.
> 
> I'm ESFP.


I didn't know that stripper school worked their girls so hard!

Make sure to take a Netflix break between all that homework :happy:


----------



## Jeffrei

Karla said:


> Yeah, ESFPs are irresponsible. Btw I need to get outta here and do my homework.
> 
> I'm ESFP.


Now your just showing off your mastery of the ESFP type. :/


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Esfp you can't please everyone.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Esfp you can't please everyone.


That's because they don't have the INFJ manipulative, super-conniving and false Fe to make everybody think butter wouldn't melt. 

Being organic and sincere has it's downsides, I guess :wink:


----------



## Jeffrei

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Esfp you can't please everyone.


Once again, that is not a criticism. At least this time it is a true fact though. By the way, don't you have some banner, or campaign to be working on?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Occams Chainsaw said:


> That's because they don't have the INFJ manipulative, super-conniving and false Fe to make everybody think butter wouldn't melt.




At least we don't pretend to be robot and always be right intj we know how good your fi can be


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

That was a muddled multi quote. Coherence isn't your strong spot, I know.

And, yeah, my Fi makes me feel more like the 15 year old girl I was always meant to be :laughing:


----------



## Amy

Azure_Zalaire said:


> At least we don't pretend to be robot and always be right intj we know how good your fi can be


"Pretending is the most fun" should be the INFJ motto. 

(ESFP here)


----------



## AshOrLey

ESFP: EAT RIGHT.

On that note, brb because I forgot I was cooking leafy greens


----------



## Amy

AshOrLey said:


> ESFP: EAT RIGHT.
> 
> On that note, brb because I forgot I was cooking leafy greens


WOW HOW DID YOU KNOW I WAS EATING DINNER? It's too late, the food is already in my stomach.
Are you sure you cooked them well?


----------



## Jeffrei

Do I have to criticize the above type if we are the same type? ^_^


----------



## AshOrLey

I didn't burn down the house. Achievement unlocked. 



Karla said:


> WOW HOW DID YOU KNOW I WAS EATING DINNER? It's too late, the food is already in my stomach.
> Are you sure you cooked them well?


I just know :wink: and yeah they pretty much only need to be cooked enough until they're thawed



narcissistic said:


> Unsure if this is:
> A.) Disappointed
> B.) Frustrated
> C.) Something else


Yes!



narcissistic said:


> But here, have a compliment, because that's all INTPs can do (well maybe)


Haha I'm never actually posting a picture on this forum so know one will ever know. :wink:



narcissistic said:


> (assuming you're actually pretty, if not then: I take that back)


----------



## RaisinKG

INFP. Dogs > Cats.


----------



## Shinsei

BloxezCola said:


> Do I have to criticize the above type if we are the same type? ^_^


No you are an INTJ 

stop trolling.


----------



## AshOrLey

ENTP. 
Why must you make me choose ; -;


----------



## RaisinKG

@AshOrLey because you made the wrong choice!!!


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Person above me, making life so difficult with the Ti Ne. If you flip my screen upside down, you'd actually be below me, and i would be unable to post until someone posted below me (when looking right side up). Keep breaking threads. 
I also flipped your function order because yolo INTP. 






Azure_Zalaire said:


> At least we don't pretend to be robot and always be right intj we know how good your fi can be


I was notified of a post quote to come here, but at the end of the trail, I found nothing for me. 

Ni'ers and their tunneling. You can't see what's at the end until you get there. Often, all you get is a misleading peek.


----------



## Eset

INFP:
How many cats do you own?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

intp, lack of Se. Can you read? My type is intp.


----------



## Jeffrei

Shinsei said:


> No you are an INTJ
> 
> stop trolling.


INTJ? XD Where did that come from?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

You even have Se :-/

no criticism because Se is the GOAT type.


----------



## Eset

> intp, lack of Se.


Indeed.


> Can you read?


No.


> My type is intp.


Indeed.

ESFP:
INTJ confirmed.

INTP:
Stop cock-blocking me.


----------



## Jeffrei

Earthious said:


> You even have Se :-/
> 
> no criticism because Se is the GOAT type.


? o.0 confusing as usual INTP


----------



## Shinsei

BloxezCola said:


> INTJ? XD Where did that come from?


It was a joke 

You said i was an ESFP and i said you were an INTJ.


----------



## Jeffrei

narcissistic said:


> ESFP:
> INTJ confirmed.


Wait how am I an INTJ all of the sudden? Did I miss something? XD


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Earthious said:


> I was notified of a post quote to come here, but at the end of the trail, I found nothing for me.
> 
> Ni'ers and their tunneling. You can't see what's at the end until you get there. Often, all you get is a misleading peek.


It's not my fault you chased the rabbit down a hole to see where it leads.

Esfp don't let their mind games work on you, your better than that.


----------



## Jeffrei

Shinsei said:


> It was a joke
> 
> You said i was an ESFP and i said you were an INTJ.



Oh... wait I remember that! XD
Yes, that makes a lot more sense.


----------



## RaisinKG

Yes. it makes a lot more sense, because you are finally figuring out how to use your Te and Ni to do stuff. Unfortunately however, your impulsivity makes learning such techniques almost impossibru.


----------



## Shinsei

BloxezCola said:


> Oh... wait I remember that! XD
> Yes, that makes a lot more sense.


Now it is your turn to play around.


----------



## Jeffrei

Shinsei said:


> Now it is your turn to play around.


Okay dokay Mr. ESFP


----------



## Eset

ENTP:
Hello there.

ESFP:
Hello there.

INTJ:
Hello there.


----------



## Jeffrei

narcissistic said:


> ENTP:
> Hello there.
> 
> ESFP:
> Hello there.
> 
> INTJ:
> Hello there.


Hello from tha udder side!


----------



## Shinsei

Hello there Mr excessive change in Avatars hahah


----------



## Jeffrei

Well... leave it to an INTJ and an INTP to kill a social gathering.


----------



## enfpgal99

BloxezCola said:


> Well... leave it to an INTJ and an INTP to kill a social gathering.



Leave it too an ESFP to get so drunk they forget all the people they talk to at a party!


----------



## sometimes

I'm worried for you ESFP that this is what you consider a social gathering. Or is everything a social gathering in your head? Like when you start talking but there's no one there? Maybe cut down on those inferior ni delusions.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

TheY make ice instead of breaking it like esfp can.


----------



## Jeffrei

pippylongstocking said:


> I'm worried for you ESFP that this is what you consider a social gathering. Or is everything a social gathering in your head? Like when you start talking but there's no one there? Maybe cut down on those inferior ni delusions.


Na, I'm sure its just a bunch of emotional stuff that you INTPs can't seem to understand.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

it'd ok esfp we can still make it party. Ill get the food and decorations while you send out invites and pick the music.


----------



## enfpgal99

I will be the one who socializes with everyone then goes to dance because of everyone can't hear me over esfp's music!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

You want to pick out the prizes for the dance competition at the party enfp? I'm sure you have lots of great ideas.


----------



## sometimes

Azure_Zalaire said:


> it'd ok esfp we can still make it party. Ill get the food and decorations while you send out invites and pick the music.


Oh dear, an INFJ projecting their delusional imaginings on to an Internet forum to be cute. What a life. 

ESFP: couldn't think of a relevant criticism so just reverted to randomly talking about emotions and INTPs. You'll need to sharpen up that Te and use words effectively here, ESFP.


----------



## Jeffrei

pippylongstocking said:


> Oh dear, an INFJ projecting their delusional imaginings on to an Internet forum to be cute. What a life.
> 
> ESFP: couldn't think of a relevant criticism so just reverted to randomly talking about emotions and INTPs. You'll need to sharpen up that Te and use words effectively here, ESFP.


I had a relevant criticism. You just proved it true actually! XD
To bad you miss all these important social cues.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@pippylongstocking I jest It's all done in fun and we've all done it at one point so why so serious?


----------



## enfpgal99

Azure_Zalaire said:


> You want to pick out the prizes for the dance competition at the party enfp? I'm sure you have lots of great ideas.



Yeah prizes will be a unicorn, a lifetime supply of chocolate and the whole box series of Doctor Who!


----------



## RaisinKG

Yes. Why r u so serious?


----------



## Jeffrei

In pippy's defense we are supposed to be criticizing each other. XD
I'm going to be responsible for once and go to bed now. Chow chow all!


----------



## Eset

> Leave it to the INTPs to argue shit no one actually cares about (not even themselves) and have a massive realisation that they do so. Are you all really that lacking in introspection?


Doesn't even know what us INTPs even argue about, so don't even bother commenting on such.

ENFJ:
Go back to deluding your cult members.


----------



## Because_why_not

INTPs: There's no need for sleep when there's arguing to be had online.


----------



## Eset

> INTPs: There's no need for sleep when there's arguing to be had online.


True, I haven't slept (again).

ENFJ:
Leads others with their morals and values, how cute.
You're probably a feminist/BLM leader.


----------



## Because_why_not

INTP: Doesn't quite understand the difference between Fi and Fe. ...Why am I even surprised? It's more like this:

INTP; "Feelings? Hissssssss!"


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> Leave it to the INTPs to argue shit no one actually cares about (not even themselves) and have a massive realisation that they do so. Are you all really that lacking in introspection?
> 
> #spoileralert It's yes.


No, (ENTP) ENFJ, it's a hell yeah, and I love it. Who even wants to introspect? What are you supposed to find there? In your case, things that you think other people want you to do but actually things that _you_ want them to want you to do, I guess. 



Because_why_not said:


> Damn @The Lawyer you're too quick and your comment is actually good. I see hanging around the NFs and NTs on this site is actually starting to rub off on you. You're finally realising what to do here than just talk about yourself ...oh wait, actually you still did that. An ESFP will never stop ESFP'ing, I suppose.


Is that an (ENTP) ENFJ actually complimenting someone? I'd do a comeback, but I'm too touched that your once in every 2 yrs compliment went to an ESFP. <3


----------



## Eset

> INTP: Doesn't quite understand the difference between Fi and Fe. ...Why am I even surprised?


{stroke}"Fi: creates value-based knowledge of the world, using personal experiences as a guide for navigating life in accordance with one’s own conscience or belief system" I.e values and morals.

Add that to Te:

"Te: uses predictable standards and procedures of the external world to achieve tangible and effective results, usually through some form of standardization in creating, preserving, or enforcing rules and principles"

And you get someone who: Leads others with their morals and values.{/stroke}


*Shit in my biscuits.
I thought ENFJs had Te.
*
Imma just go kill my self now, bye:









Edit: 
Does not know the stroke command so.


----------



## The Lawyer

narcissistic said:


> {stroke}"Fi: creates value-based knowledge of the world, using personal experiences as a guide for navigating life in accordance with one’s own conscience or belief system" I.e values and morals.
> 
> Add that to Te:
> 
> "Te: uses predictable standards and procedures of the external world to achieve tangible and effective results, usually through some form of standardization in creating, preserving, or enforcing rules and principles"
> 
> And you get someone who: Leads others with their morals and values.{/stroke}


This is actually a good description of Fi-Te (in types where Fi is stronger than Te), I don't know where you found it, but if you want to know Fi-Te, disregard all the other online vague bullshit descriptions and stick to this one.

Actually making mistakes is the best way to learn something, INTP, so next time you make one, just have a tequila shot and go on about any random shit, like we do. I wouldn't want to force it on you, but makes life much easier.


----------



## Because_why_not

Yep that P and J make all the difference. For next time, you can tell the functions of a type just by reading the name. 

Extrovert Perceivers are read left to right. The pattern will be extrovert, intro, extro, intro 
ENFP: Ne, Fi, (Then the opposite functions in mirror order) Te, Si.

Extrovert Judgers are right to left with the same pattern:
ENFJ: Fe, ni, Se, Ti.

Introverts are the opposite so Judgers are left to right and Perceivers are right to left.
INFJ: Ni, Fe, Ti, Se.
INFP: Fi, Ne, Si, Te

Now you'll never make that mistake again. Wahoo! They don't call ENFJs the teachers for no reason! 

Anyway, ESFP: what are you doing explaining theory? That Se can't comprehend anything passed the physical world. Or are you just using a little help from the drugs?


----------



## Eset

Or:

Types that lead with a *perceiving* function:
Determining *Introverted*:
x*i*
Determining *Extroverted*:
x*e*
Determining *Sensing*: 
*S*x
Determining *Intuition*: 
*N*x
Determining *Thinker*:
xx-*T*x
Determining *Feeler*: 
xx-*F*x

Types that lead with a *judging* function:
Determining *Introverted*:
x*i*
Determining *Extroverted*:
x*e*
Determining *Sensing*:
xx-*S*x
Determining *Intuition*: 
xx-*N*x
Determining *Thinker*:
*T*x
Determining *Feeler*: 
*F*x

Still unsure on about:
Determining Judging
Determining Perceiving


----------



## Because_why_not

Why do you have to make everything more complicated than it needs to be? 



> Determining Judging
> Determining Perceiver


Do you mean how to tell if someone is a judger or perceiver? It can be done one of two (read a few but let's simplify it) ways:

1) Look at their dominant *extrovert* function. Extrovert perceiver functions are Ne and Se. Judging ones are Fe and Te.

2) Look at how they orientate themselves in the world. Judgers go in a linear A->B, their path is a lot more defined. This is where the idea of the plan comes in. Judgers will be stressed by a lack of a plan (no direction) and Perceivers will be stressed by a rigid plan (no options/freedom).


----------



## Eset

> Why do you have to make everything more complicated than it needs to be?


Actually I simplified it.



> Do you mean how to tell if someone is a judger or perceiver?


Not in the terms you used.

I meant by trying find out: xxxJ or xxxT in the 4 letters.


----------



## Because_why_not

It's the xxxP for perceiver or xxxJ. for judger. I explained what makes a judger/perceiver and what the functions are Ne/Se =P and Fe/Te =J.

INTP is a perceiver because its dominant extrovert function is Ne. 
INTJ is a judger because its dominant extrovert function is Te.

The xxxP/J will tell you if the type is a perceiver or judger. The E/I with the P/J will tell you which direction to read like I explained before.


----------



## Eset

> It's the xxxP for perceiver or xxxJ. for judger. I explained what makes a judger/perceiver and what the functions are Ne/Se =P and Fe/Te =J


Is there a way to correlate that to my method?

* *




Types that lead with a perceiving function:
Determining Introverted:
xi
Determining Extroverted:
xe
Determining Sensing:
Sx
Determining Intuition:
Nx
Determining Thinker:
xx-Tx
Determining Feeler:
xx-Fx

Types that lead with a judging function:
Determining Introverted:
xi
Determining Extroverted:
xe
Determining Sensing:
xx-Sx
Determining Intuition:
xx-Nx
Determining Thinker:
Tx
Determining Feeler:
Fx



I.e being able to fit it in without creating a mess.

Basically using my method if you know the dominant function and the aux function you can assume the E/I, S/N, F/T of their type.
Example:
Ne-Ti = ENT

* *




Because:
Determining Intuition:
Nx
Determining Extroverted:
xe
Determining Thinker:
xx-Tx



However I am unable to determine the J/P of that ENT example.
This is meant to be using this method only, and no outside sources.


----------



## Because_why_not

Well, remember that introverts don't lead with their (judging if judger/perceiving if perceiver) function, like in the INTP/J above because it's how we orientate in the world, it's extrovert. So it becomes a bit of a mess. Maybe:

Types that lead with a have a dominant extrovert perceiving function:
Determining Introverted:

IxTP
IxFP

Types that lead with a have a dominant extrovert perceiving function:
Determining Extrovert:

ExTP
ExFP

Types that lead with a have a dominant extrovert judging function:
Determining Introverted:

IxTJ
IxFJ

Types that lead with a have a dominant extrovert judging function:
Determining Extrovert:

ExFJ
ExTJ


----------



## Eset

You mean:

Types that lead with a *perceiving* function: 
Determining *Judging*:
x*i*
Determining *Perceiving*:
x*e*

Types that lead with a *judging* function: 
Determining *Judging*:
x*i*
Determining *Perceiving*:
x*e*

With this method:

* *




Types that lead with a *perceiving* function: *S*x/*N*x dominate function
Determining *Introverted*:
x*i*
Determining *Extroverted*:
x*e*
Determining *Sensing*:
*S*x
Determining *Intuition*:
*N*x
Determining *Thinker*:
xx-*T*x
Determining *Feeler*:
xx-*F*x
Determining *Judging*:
x*i*
Determining *Perceiving*:
x*e*

Types that lead with a *judging* function: *T*x/*F*x dominate function 
Determining *Introverted*:
x*i*
Determining *Extroverted*:
x*e*
Determining *Sensing*:
xx-*S*x
Determining *Intuition*:
xx-*N*x
Determining *Thinker*:
*T*x
Determining *Feeler*:
*F*x 
Determining *Judging*:
x*e*
Determining *Perceiving*:
x*i*



- I will rule the world ahhahahahaha.

Note:
I am prone to mistakes :c
I feel like I need like a good 10 minutes for each of my posts to correct mistakes before others can reply to such.


----------



## Because_why_not

Look at the problems here:

*Types that lead with a perceiving function:
Determining Introverted:
xi*
Determining Extroverted:
xe
Determining Sensing:
Sx
Determining Intuition:
Nx
Determining Thinker:
xx-Tx
Determining Feeler:
xx-Fx
Determining Judging:
xi
Determining Perceiving:
xe

*Types that lead with a judging function:
Determining Introverted:
xi*
Determining Extroverted:
xe
Determining Sensing:
xx-Sx
Determining Intuition:
xx-Nx
Determining Thinker:
Tx
Determining Feeler:
Fx 
Determining Judging:
xi
Determining Perceiving:
xe










You really push my ENFJ teacher-ness. If they use Se/Ne in the first two functions it's a perceiver. Te/Fe it's a judger. That's all you need. Wait, not even that. Just J/P. Urgh! Again: You really push my ENFJ teacher-ness. 

INTP: Troll so much, that you question (when they could be genuine) if they're just trolling. 

Though with you, it could just be tired too.


----------



## Eset

I fixed my mistakes.
You are simply responding to my mistakes.

Go adjust your opinion on my amazing method, please.

Also:


> Though with you, it could just be tired too.


True.


----------



## Because_why_not

> You are simply responding to my mistakes.


A great teacher points out your mistakes to be corrected. They guide you. If you become great, it's because your great teacher. _*I*_ am that great teacher! God, ENFJs are awesome.

INTP: Needs to realise it's okay to go to bed. The internet will still be there when you get back.

Though with you, you could be worried I wont be.


----------



## Eset

> A great teacher points out your mistakes to be corrected. They guide you. If you become great, it's because your great teacher. I am that great teacher! God, ENFJs are awesome.


Even though I used my innovative to create that, and all you did was tell me what I already knew.
Purely because multi-posting to come up with that method would of looked awkward on this thread.


> INTP: Needs to realise it's okay to go to bed. The internet will still be there when you get back.


But I'm not tired, kinda.


> Though with you, you could be worried I wont be.


Precisely, I'm worried I'll miss out on the _fun_.

ENFJ:
Uses their student's success as their gratification, and claims it was because they themselves were "awesome" teachers.


----------



## Because_why_not

> Even though I used my innovative to create that, and all you did was tell me what I already knew.
> Purely because multi-posting to come up with that method would of looked awkward on this thread.


Even the greatest teachers need some get up and go from their students.



> Precisely, I'm worried I'll miss out on the fun.


INTPs: Fun online is the only fun they know.
(I was going to put about how you open up when tired, but that could be more personal than type specific)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp veto like a boss


----------



## Because_why_not

You don't have to read it to know what it is ;D

INFPs: If they put half the effort of when they write fanfiction into something like schoolwork, _they'd_ be the CEO's of the world, not the ENTJs.
@Azure_Zalaire Are you making sure to untick that box when you post pictures? xD
INFJ: That inferior Se doesn't make it hard for just them, it makes it hard for everyone around them too haha


----------



## Jeffrei

Because_why_not said:


> You don't have to read it to know what it is ;D
> 
> INFPs: If they put half the effort of when they write fanfiction into something like schoolwork, _they'd_ be the CEO's of the world, not the ENTJs.


The same could be said about ENFJs and manipulation. ;D


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj the lobbyist for corrupt CEO.


----------



## Because_why_not

ESFP: Don't actually want to be CEO's that would take the time away from party-harding.

INFJ: As CEO's, the business will go nowhere because they don't want to sack the underperformers or are assertive enough to get someone else to do it. Instead, promote the underperformers to give them a confidence boost.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ESFP never around when you need them
ENFJ you forgot that INFJ is NI dominant so it would be easy to bipass that FE and get rid of under performance. Now a ENFJ on the other hand well you can only let people go if they aren't playing along with with others as CEO. :tongue:


----------



## Eset

NF:
What's with all this fan fiction?


----------



## Because_why_not

You're too slow INTP (Ti is a slower function after all). We've long moved from fanfic to CEOs


----------



## Eset

I was sleeping though.









ENFJ:
It's cute when they try be bossy.


----------



## Because_why_not

You could've read what was above you. Or better yet, go to bed at a normal time.

Laziness level: INTP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Bossiness level: ENFJ


----------



## Because_why_not

Yup, sometimes Enfj's have to be bossy. That's because we have to live in the realm of imperfect humans that we need to help. This is compared to INFJs who live with their fellow psychic snowflake unicorns. We will never understand you.


----------



## Eset

> Laziness level: INTP


I take that as a compliment:









INFJ:
You're a sucker to the ENFJs.
And it's disgusting.


----------



## AshOrLey

Intp: Never gets enough sleep

Enfj: You too busy helping other people than getting good grades

How do I ins...insu....insuuuuuu....insugar....ah, you know what I mean.


----------



## Because_why_not

> INFJ:
> You're a sucker to the ENFJs.
> And it's disgusting.


Is _someone_ jealous? :3 



> How do I ins...insu....insuuuuuu....insugar....ah, you know what I mean.


It's okay we all know everyone is playing  Trust me the ENFJ - if I can take it anyone can haha

Use your fanfiction writer skills! You can do it! I believe in you,young Infp!


----------



## Eset

> Enfj: You too busy helping other people than getting good grades


They solve this by being the teacher instead.


> Intp: Never gets enough sleep


They solve this by going to psychiatrists and getting diagnosed with some level of insomnia as well as some type of ADHD.

ENFJ:
The bunny.

INFJ:
The bunny with a horn.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Your right i really should take a page out of your book and try not to bother. 
INFP trying to be cute while insulting others.


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> They solve this by going to psychiatrists and getting diagnosed with some level of insomnia as well as some type of ADHD.


Haha that doesn't solve it and you know it. Intps: Can't actually fix their problems



Azure_Zalaire said:


> INFP trying to be cute while insulting others.


I am unfamilar with, "Ins***" However, I do know how to insugar


----------



## Because_why_not

3 ninjas high five! 

Edit:

2 ninjas high five!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

INTP LMAO thats a great description now INFJ can put ENFJ into their place and take all the other bunnys while the INTP bunny sleep the day away


----------



## Eset

> Haha that doesn't solve it and you know it. Intps: Can't actually fix their problems


Medication bro.



> LMAO thats a great description now INFJ can put ENFJ into their place and take all the other bunnys while the INTP bunny sleep the day away


Don't feed the INFP fanfiction pls.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

narcissistic said:


> Medication bro.
> 
> 
> Don't feed the INFP fanfiction pls.


You should know they don't need any help with that after all we all know your their #1 fan. :wink:


----------



## Because_why_not

> Don't feed the INFP fanfiction pls.


That's fanfiction I'd like to see  Post it here so I look popular: http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/904562-perc-member-crushes.html 

Anyway: INTP: you aren't known for your seriousness out side of a debate. Stop trying to be serious and bring us down.


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> Medication bro.


What like, melatonin bro? Really sad your bodily system cannot produce its own drugs.

Intp: Too lazy to fix their problems



narcissistic said:


> Don't feed the INFP fanfiction pls.


Thanks for putting the idea into my mind. You know you secretly want it. roud:


----------



## Eset

> You should know they don't need any help with that after all we all know your their #1 fan.


Not a fan of light novels.
If they can make manga or anime with this content then I'm down.


----------



## Because_why_not

Hey! Are you ignoring my humble request?

INTP: Can't pass up the chance to bring up anime/manga when there is no need.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENFJ encourages the INFP to make anime for the INTP and then criticize them both


----------



## Eset

> Hey! Are you ignoring my humble request?


----------



## Because_why_not

INTP: Stop trying to look cool. If you weren't listening to me, you wouldn't be able to quote me.

INFJ: Secretly wants to see the manga/anime fanfic version of himself with me.... Wait, that's no criticism. Everyone wants to see that!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

How INTP is training err teaching us...


----------



## Because_why_not

Milgram! It's been a while since I've thought of that.

It certainly lacked the empathy of the INTP so fitting.


----------



## AshOrLey

Plugs in Wacom


----------



## Eset

What's going on?:


----------



## Because_why_not

You're the Learner now. We're getting an ENTJ to teach you. Don't worry, you will have fun with our experiment....

INFP: that seems a bit forward thinking to plug in now. Usually that happens when it's already died on you.


----------



## Eset

> You're the Learner now.


Umm ok.


> We're getting an ENTJ to teach you.


Who's this "ENTJ"?


> Don't worry, you will have fun with our experiment....


Sounds promising.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Don't worry INTP with ENTJ teacher eventually you can be on the same level as Sherlock/House. Just have to work on that SI now...


----------



## Because_why_not

Oh oh it is. All that happens is we hook you up to some equipment and ask you questions. The teacher will show you if you get something wrong (Think about it, ISTJ might be better teacher). I'm glad you're on board!!

INTP: Look up Milgram and his studies into social obedience.


----------



## Eset

Skimmed it.
And I'm not interested in getting electric shocks thank you very much.


----------



## Because_why_not

INTPs: Killjoys as usual.


----------



## AshOrLey

I lied, I hadn't actually plugged in my Wacom, I can't find iiiit


----------



## Eset

> I lied, I hadn't actually plugged in my Wacom, I can't find iiiit


Bet it's hid under all those light novel/manga pornos.


----------



## Because_why_not

Infp: Spent this whole time daydreaming so didn't realise the conversation had moved on haha xD

(Would edit the post for ninja Narci, but his INTP has been done to death)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@Because_why_not you failed to notice the language of interested and shocks in INTP reply. Doesn't mean he hasn't been shocked or couldn't be convinced to...


----------



## Because_why_not

Hmmm you're right. This calls the awesome powers of our Fe!! So Narci, obviously because of ethics, there are certain things we can't do. You can still be part of it though and contribute to science. Would you like to contribute to the greater good and our understanding?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Maybe if you offer to let @narcissistic use it after for their own "research"?


----------



## Because_why_not

Yeah INTPs love research and theory. Do you like psychology, Narci?


----------



## Eset

Sure, I'll be the instructor i.e. the authority figure.











> Do you like psychology, Narci?


Indeed.


----------



## Because_why_not

Yeah  And then so you really understand all the different mindsets and angles. Would you not agree that that will give you a great understanding of motivations and effects?


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> Bet it's hid under all those light novel/manga pornos.


I DON'T OWN EVEN ONE MANGA

everyone gasps


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Now INTP if you'll just follow ENFJ he'll lead you into a room for the double blind study while he's in the other room. I'll be observing and making notes on you both.


----------



## Because_why_not

@AshOrLey No you just have written porn novels.


----------



## Eset

> Would you not agree that that will give you a great understanding of motivations and effects?


Huh?
I just came here for the fun and to let out my sadism.



> Now INTP if you'll just follow ENFJ he'll lead you into a room for the double blind study while he's in the other room. I'll be observing and making notes on you both.


I'm the instructor, you're the learner and ENFJ is the teacher.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

AshOrLey said:


> I DON'T OWN EVEN ONE MANGA
> 
> everyone gasps


What about the rest of your library in progress?


----------



## Because_why_not

> Huh?
> I just came here for the fun and to let out my sadism.


Uh huh. And you can do that as a Teacher. You can see if you too would go all the way. Aren't you a little *curious*??


----------



## Jeffrei

I don't get why people still read when we have movies and TV shows.


----------



## Jeffrei

BloxezCola said:


> I don't get why people still read when we have movies and TV shows.


I just realized that I just gave away a free shot at ESFPs XD


----------



## Eset

> I DON'T OWN EVEN ONE MANGA
> 
> everyone gasps














> Uh huh. And you can do that as a Teacher. You can see if you too would go all the way. Aren't you a little curious??


It'll just tell me what I already know though.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

narcissistic said:


> Huh?
> I just came here for the fun and to let out my sadism.
> 
> 
> I'm the instructor, you're the learner and ENFJ is the teacher.


Sure sounds like fun for all. Shouldn't be surprised your into that INTP :wink:


----------



## Because_why_not

> It'll just tell me what I already know though.


Then wouldn't you like to confirm that? Plus, if it's true, you'll have some fun. You want to have fun, don't you?


----------



## Eset

> Sure sounds like fun for all. Shouldn't be surprised your into that INTP


We can always make this ESFP the learner:










> Then wouldn't you like to confirm that?


I've already confirmed it by other means.


> Plus, if it's true, you'll have some fun.


No, it's pretty boring actually:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

SaintAlia said:


> I don't have feelings and I LIKE IT ROUGH, BB!!


LMAO 
ok now firs of all calling the kettle black for hugs after you tell me you love INFJ.
Second stop using that NE and stay on subject! 
Third ... where was I oh yeah get over here with your sexy NE TI:crazy::blushed:


----------



## sometimes

ENFJ so thirsty they have to pretend to not pretend to manipulate and exploit someone so people think they are trolling or whatever to cover up the fact that they're just thirsty af. 

Only an ENTP would be so self centred and arrogant to come into this thread and just criticise themselves. That's how ENTP's show love after all. So in this case just self love. What they do best.


----------



## SaintAlia

pippylongstocking said:


> ENFJ so thirsty they have to pretend to not pretend to manipulate and exploit someone so people think they are trolling or whatever to cover up the fact that they're just thirsty af.
> 
> Only an ENTP would be so self centred and arrogant to come into this thread and just criticise themselves. That's how ENTP's show love after all. So in this case just self love. What they do best.


"Ooh I'm INTP! I have all the humilities and seek only the highest quality of knowledge, weehh"


----------



## SaintAlia

Azure_Zalaire said:


> LMAO
> ok now firs of all calling the kettle black for hugs after you tell me you love INFJ.
> Second stop using that NE and stay on subject!
> Third ... where was I oh yeah get over here with your sexy NE TI:crazy::blushed:


I had to add that because the INFJ is a sensitive creature. XD

Are you Scorpion or something? XD


----------



## Azure Dreamer

SaintAlia said:


> I had to add that because the INFJ is a sensitive creature. XD
> 
> Are you Scorpion or something? XD


Nope  just playful right now.


----------



## AshOrLey

Because_why_not said:


> I'm lovely.














Because_why_not said:


> You can trust me <3


----------



## Because_why_not

Gasp! @pippylongstocking that seems a little less ENFJ focused and more Because focused - and by "seems" I mean it's certain. My ENFJness is flawless - I can tell what people want even when they don't say it outright. It's the power of FeNi, baby <3

So here goes:

I've noticed you on a few threads where I'm active (yeah, that 3rd function Se working for me), not saying anything but watching like a hawk ready to sweep down on the little mouse. Of course, it _could_ just be a coincidence, so I initially just shrugged it off. However, this isn't the first time you've swooped in on this mouse. Why have you been spying? You say I'm thirsty, yet want my attention with these hits, where you can show just how fierce you can be, especially when I'm "flirty" with another (and by flirty, I'm not going for tits, just messing and being my usual goofy self to make people laugh).

You want me don't you? You think you've got me figured, don't you?  You want a thirsty ENTP!! Dirty girl! Well, too bad cos I'm an ENFJ! Just an awesome one! Hahaha


----------



## Eset

lmao what happened to this thread.

SaintAlia : Absolute self-centered thirst. Pe + Ti for sure.

Because_why_not : Absolute thirst and feeds off it too. Ne + Ji for sure.

AshOrLey : Feeds off the thirst. Fi + Pe for sure.

pippylongstocking : Complains about the thirst. Ti + Ne for sure.


----------



## SaintAlia

narcissistic said:


> lmao what happened to this thread.
> 
> SaintAlia : Absolute self-centered thirst. Pe + Ti for sure.
> 
> Because_why_not : Absolute thirst and feeds off it too. Ne + Ji for sure.
> 
> AshOrLey : Feeds off the thirst. Fi + Pe for sure.
> 
> pippylongstocking : Complains about the thirst. Ti + Ne for sure.


Sits back and analyzes the thirst before making an accurate assessment of said thirst: Glorious Ti-Ne-ing. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Eset

> Sits back and analyzes the thirst before making an accurate assessment of said thirst: Glorious Ti-Ne-ing. *rolls eyes*


 And that's bad because?


----------



## Because_why_not

Nah he's just no fun.

INTP: Like ENTP but boring.

ENTP: Like INTP, but likely to set their house on fire for nothing more than the Lolz.


----------



## SaintAlia

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Nope  just playful right now.


"Let's play a game"
Fuck, I just lost. Damn yyoooouuu!!!


----------



## Because_why_not

So you bring us down with you?!?!?!?!!?

ENTPs: the jerks of the mbti. That's all.


----------



## SaintAlia

narcissistic said:


> And that's bad because?


I rolled my eyes! Such dismissal. XD


----------



## Azure Dreamer

SaintAlia said:


> "Let's play a game"
> Fuck, I just lost. Damn yyoooouuu!!!


LMAO you can pick the next game to play! And go!!


----------



## AshOrLey

@narcissistic 

You're the thirstiest of all of us combined in every context. 

Go back to bed before you make any more errrrrroneous assumptions. 
Tis 2 am. 



Azure_Zalaire said:


> LMAO you can pick the next game to play! And go!!


Can we play the let's cry together game 

Sent from my SM-G920V using my million dollas


----------



## SaintAlia

Because_why_not said:


> So you bring us down with you?!?!?!?!!?
> 
> ENTPs: the jerks of the mbti. That's all.


That's like over half of the fun lol.
Applies to The Game and being ENTP


----------



## Eset

SaintAlia said:


> I rolled my eyes! Such dismissal. XD


lmao, I did 720°s with my eyeballs after seeing that. Much dismissal.


> You're the thirstiest of all of us combined in every context.


Indeed.


> Go back to bed before you make any more errrrrroneous assumptions.


You mean: before I make any more errrrrroneous accurate conclusions.
Because "said" will ruin the _fun_ in this thread.


----------



## Because_why_not

Narce! You're bad at this game! Hush or get creative!

INTP: despite the Ne, can't come up with something funny to say about the others. This will be ignored however, intps refuse criticism cos everyone else "Is so illogical!!!1 RAGE!"


----------



## Azure Dreamer

AshOrLey said:


> @narcissistic
> Can we play the let's cry together game
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using my million dollas


Anything to make you feel better!


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> Indeed.


----------



## Eset

AshOrLey said:


>












Because_why_not + SaintAlia:








But remember you two:


----------



## Because_why_not

So are you telling us we don't know when to shut up or we're telling you.

INTP: Your Ti is internal. Others won't necessarily pick up if it's vague.


----------



## AshOrLey

Intp: Go clean the kitchen. It will be a fresh experience. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using my rubber band


----------



## sometimes

Because_why_not said:


> Gasp! @pippylongstocking that seems a little less ENFJ focused and more Because focused - and by "seems" I mean it's certain. My ENFJness is flawless - I can tell what people want even when they don't say it outright. It's the power of FeNi, baby <3
> 
> So here goes:
> 
> I've noticed you on a few threads where I'm active (yeah, that 3rd function Se working for me), not saying anything but watching like a hawk ready to sweep down on the little mouse. Of course, it _could_ just be a coincidence, so I initially just shrugged it off. However, this isn't the first time you've swooped in on this mouse. Why have you been spying? You say I'm thirsty, yet want my attention with these hits, where you can show just how fierce you can be, especially when I'm "flirty" with another (and by flirty, I'm not going for tits, just messing and being my usual goofy self to make people laugh).
> 
> You want me don't you? You think you've got me figured, don't you?  You want a thirsty ENTP!! Dirty girl! Well, too bad cos I'm an ENFJ! Just an awesome one! Hahaha


I just calls em as I sees em. What are you on about/bothered about? You're making yourself look crazy. Why make up delusional theories and clearly admit you have been stalking me and thinking about me. You are everywhere around this subform can't get away from you. no matter how much everyone want you to stop and you always trying to flirt with people. Then you project on to anyone who criticises you (the name of the game). I have't exactly got you figured out by just pointing out the obvious which everyone with half a brain knows anyway. Stop derailing this thread by making it more 'Because focused'. You're the one is incessantly doing that yourself. I think you may be an ENFJ as they do like attention (Fe) and making delusional theories about others (Ni). You just made this thread go from kinda fun to embarrassing yourself. It's called 'criticise the person above' not reveal your own weaknesses and misinterpretations so much so any criticism of you is basically pointless. It takes the fun away. Next time you want to indulge in your ego and delusions about crushes please at least make it half way interesting. and I look forward to your next obsessive essay about me :dry: bit scared tbh/not really.

Also what's all this about ENTP. I wasn't talking to you ha. Did you know the world don't revolve around you? (thank god) Genuine question? Or were you just revealing your lies again that you're actually an ENTP? And you want the ENTP as you implied before. Why be ashamed of it?


----------



## AshOrLey

Intps: Can't ever actually figure someone else out 

Sent from my SM-G920V using my pizza time


----------



## RaisinKG

the only person INFPs can figure out...

is themselves.


----------



## Eset

ENTP:
Came here for the lols.


----------



## Because_why_not

@pippylongstocking Oooooh I'd been waiting for this! Thanks!



> Why make up delusional theories and clearly admit you have been stalking me and thinking about me.


How am I stalking you when I said it's on threads I subscribe to anyway and considering I brushed it off, it's hardly delusions. I just noticed your name in the "users on this thread". However, if knowing that would be stalking you, you admit to lurking where I am. Not necessarily for me, not saying that, but as I explained, you seem to just be waiting for the moment to strike when you work like that.



> you always trying to flirt with people.


What you call flirting, I just call having fun. Again, I explained I just make people laugh and I love getting a reaction from them. I don't see why this is problem for you. I've never done it with you. Or is that your problem?



> Then you project on to anyone who criticises you (the name of the game). ... It's called 'criticise the person above' not reveal your own weaknesses and misinterpretations so much so any criticism of you is basically pointless.


Check again, honey, it's criticize the Personality type. If you make a point that is intended to attack me and me only, I'm gonna pull you up on it. You can probably see that other people are doing it to me, that is true. However, none of which is as precise as you have been. Also, any "weaknesses" I've shown have been for jokes. I wouldn't come on here and tell the internet my true insecurities, now would I?



> Stop derailing this thread by making it more 'Because focused'.


You did this yourself. It didn't need me.



> You just made this thread go from kinda fun to embarrassing yourself.


Again, I haven't done this and if I have it's for laughs. Perhaps you feel like you have to stick up for others if they feel I've ruined this thread, in which case they can do so themselves. Funny how everyone else has either let things slide with me or just gone on with it, yet you haven't.



> and I look forward to your next obsessive essay about me


Odd considering you think it's okay to send me these "obsessive essays" but I can't answer anything. Why do you believe answering you is obsessing over you? I'd understand if I was doing this constantly, or the one starting it, but I've done neither of these.

Cheeries, Chicory! (To everyone else, apologies for this strange attempt at getting my attention!)


----------



## AshOrLey

Entp: Don't have a self to figure out; argue without any direction in life

Enfj: Hahahaha 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapadon't


----------



## AshOrLey

Because_why_not said:


> Chicory!


Oooh that's pretty


----------



## Eset

Just a fellow INTP butting in here (because I'm bored, and arguing is fun):



> What you call flirting, I just call having fun. Again, I explained I just make people laugh and I love getting a reaction from them. I don't see why this is problem for you. I've never done it with you. Or is that your problem?


That is still classed as flirting, you know that right.
Just because you say: "I'm not intending it to be flirty"
It doesn't mean it is no longer valid as: flirting.
"behave as though sexually attracted to someone, but playfully rather than with serious intentions."
This definition perfectly matches up with what you're stating.


> Stop derailing this thread by making it more 'Because focused'.





> You did this yourself. It didn't need me.


 It requires an incentive* for something like this to happen, Pippy wouldn't just randomly come out of the blue to "attack" you.
She has her intentions on calling you out on your _bullshit_.


----------



## Because_why_not

Nah, join in, this isn't a one-on-one thing.



> That is still classed as flirting, you know that right.
> Just because you say: "I'm not intending it to be flirty"
> It doesn't mean it is no longer valid as: flirting.
> "behave as though sexually attracted to someone, but playfully rather than with serious intentions."
> This definition perfectly matches up with what you're stating.


I said that because I'd previously explained that I'm not actually after anything. In it's strict definition, flirting is literally having fun, usually in a sexualised way (though not necessarily). I'm not strictly denying the use of the word "flirting", but it's just normal interaction. I do this with everyone. It doesn't mean I'm undressing anyone mentally. If I really wanted someone, I go out and get a real person. What seems strange is that Pippy has a problem with it when I've never done it to her. If you tell me it's what you've told her to say, because you're uncomfortable, then cool, but you've never been uncomfortable calling me out on anything before. Back to the point: Why is there a problem?



> It requires a catalyst (can't find a better word) for something like this to happen, Pippy wouldn't just randomly come out of the blue to "attack" you.
> She has her intentions on calling you out on your bullshit.


I doubt she has nothing better to do than post about me. But come on. When this is the second day in similar fashion, it's clear it's for me! I maybe was going a bit overboard the last time, I admit I do that, but there's been nothing "insulting" here tonight. Brings me back to my point.
@AshOrLey Glad you like it, Chicory!


----------



## Amy

If you're an ENFJ, you may be sensitive to the most secret truth that everyone knows about ENFJs:

* *




Everybody just want you to fuck off when you guys act motherly. Sorry for saying thah so early... Because_why_not haha. I even cried a tear while writing this! :sad: 
* *




Btw I'm ESFP :kitteh:


----------



## Eset

> I'm not strictly denying the use of the word "flirting", but it's just normal interaction. I do this with everyone. It doesn't mean I'm undressing anyone mentally. If I really wanted someone, I go out and get a real person.


So what you're stating is:
I may be flirting in terms of it's definition, however I don't care to "flirt" with other people as I am not interested in them.
So my flirting is just a way of banter i.e. interaction through humor with "flirty" vibes.


> If you tell me it's what you've told her to say, because you're uncomfortable, then cool


I haven't discussed such with her.


> but you've never been uncomfortable calling me out on anything before


Indeed, I prefer to get my hands dirty  (this is what I mean by flirty from above, suggestive "flirty" vibes however intended for humor)


> Why is there a problem?


Inferior Fe types might feel intimated by others who use it casually, or may take your flirtiness as literal/serious.
That's what I would assume.


> When this is the second day in similar fashion, it's clear it's for me!


Obviously, she only posts on this thread when trying to give out serious criticism (often personal). [From what I've seen that is.]


----------



## Amy

Tips for avoiding long replies: 

* *




DON'T
* *




FEED
* *




THE
* *




TI!


----------



## Eset

Karla said:


> Tips for avoiding long replies:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEED
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TI!


Don't you mean:

* *




DON'T
* *




FEED
* *




THE
* *




Ne!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Karla said:


> If you're an ENFJ, you may be sensitive to the most secret truth that everyone knows about ENFJs:


Maybe you can help INTP practice their dancing!


----------



## Because_why_not

> So what you're stating is:
> I may be flirting in terms of it's definition, however I don't care to "flirt" with other people as I am not interested in them.
> So my flirting is just a way of banter i.e. interaction through humor with "flirty" vibes.


Yup.



> Inferior Fe types might feel intimated by others who use it casually, or may take your flirtiness as literal/serious.
> That's what I would assume.


Perhaps. There's still a healthier way to deal with it though *sigh*. This of course is just assuming though.



> Obviously, she only posts on this thread when trying to give out serious criticism (often personal). [From what I've seen that is.]


See, other people see it. Pippy you would have to admit, even if unintentional, this is how you come across, and this isn't the place to do that.


----------



## Amy

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Maybe you can help INTP practice their dancing!


Dancing with ideas... they already know how to do that


----------



## Eset

> (in the geeky places such as *maid* cafes, *butler* cafes etc)


Nice way to keep your gender still ambiguous.
Not saying only males go to maid cafes, just because you had to say "butler cafes" after.
(Which I don't think any males would want to go to such)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj don't worry infp was showing me how to make pancakes the smoke is premature nothing burned but the pancakes. Bacon came out great though. Also how damn hard is it to follow follow cooking instructions. ENFJ to chipper in the morning.


----------



## Because_why_not

> Nice way to keep your gender still ambiguous.
> Not saying only males go to maid cafes, just because you had to say "butler cafes" after.
> (Which I don't think any males would want to go to such)


Eh? Can't I go to both? I only brought it up as a side note of interest for you.

INTP: That Ne/Si has them all confused about gender roles in modern day society, I see.



> Enfj don't worry infp was showing me how to make pancakes the smoke is premature nothing burned but the pancakes. Bacon came out great though. Also how damn hard is it to follow follow cooking instructions. ENFJ to chipper in the morning.


I've had about 3 hours sleep, my brain can act very funny when in this situation...

INFJ: your psychic abilities will keep you safe anyway. So I guess I don't have to worry so mu-OH GOD!!


----------



## Eset

> Eh? Can't I go to both?


Nope. Not allowed sorry.


> INTP: That Ne/Si has them all confused about gender roles in modern day society I see.


True, I don't pay much attention about the outside world.
Though that would be an Ni/Se problem perhaps.


----------



## Amy

:dry:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

narcissistic said:


> Nice way to keep your gender still ambiguous.
> Not saying only males go to maid cafes, just because you had to say "butler cafes" after.
> (Which I don't think any males would want to go to such)


Only works with stereotypes and a binary gender system. Both of which are wrong. You should know better than to make assumptions. :tongue: make a a** of you and me. Wait did I just i just point out a logical flaw to intp?

Intp going on wild goose chases


----------



## Eset

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Only works with stereotypes and a binary gender system. Both of which are wrong. You should know better than to make assumptions. :tongue: make a a** of you and me. Wait did I just i just point out a logical flaw to intp?
> 
> Intp going on wild goose chases


If you knew better, I was provoking Because to get information about his/her gender.
I have no interest in being PC.


----------



## Because_why_not

Well Ne is more forward thinking and alternate possibilities and Si is tradition and sticking to what is tried and tested. Quite simplified but yeah.

Ne considers the possibilities how males and females can both go to both cafes, whereas Si is more traditional and assumes each gender goes to the opposite. Maybe then it's up to the Ti to make the most logical choice on the information. This is like mbti inside out, didn't watch it, but I get the idea. 

Maybe I'm b/s'ing, I don't even know anymore. Come at me.

INTP: The only type that can function on such little sleep. The others are limited to their human needs.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

There you go again with inferior fe. Besides what's wrong with butlers and guys seeing them? Enfj constantly stealing the conversation


----------



## Eset

> Maybe I'm b/s'ing, I don't even know anymore.













> Come at me.













> INTP: The only type that can function on such little sleep. The others are limited to their human needs.












ENFJ:
Needs their beauty sleep to help them think.


----------



## Because_why_not

I think he's also assuming I was alone.

INTP: They're so used to being alone, they assume everyone else has no friends too.

INFJ: Give me a moment, I've spent long enough and can't come up with a criticism. Oh I realised that could be a criticism! That the criticism is a Unicorn like they are! Brain don't fail me now!


----------



## Parrot

Because_why_not said:


> I think he's also assuming I was alone.
> 
> INTP: They're so used to being alone, they assume everyone else has no friends too.
> 
> INFJ: Give me a moment, I've spent long enough and can't come up with a criticism. Oh I realised that could be a criticism! That the criticism is a Unicorn like they are! Brain don't fail me now!


I was just wondering if you were an ENTJ; I see you changed your type.

...errr an ENFJ is too stupid to type themselves!!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> I think he's also assuming I was alone.
> 
> INFJ: Give me a moment, I've spent long enough and can't come up with a criticism.


It still sound reasoning if going alone as a strait guy. Higher proportion of single women who would feel safer in that environment to talk with them. Besides if the food is good and service is fine why not. 

And take your time to reply enfj.


----------



## Eset

> I think he's also assuming I was alone.


Because you would go to another country alone.
That would be irrational, get some type 6 in ya!



> INTP: They're so used to being alone, they assume everyone else has no friends too.












ENFJ:
You're meant to make other types feel welcomed, especially those who lack Fe.
Gimme some love!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

narcissistic said:


> ENFJ:
> You're meant to make other types feel welcomed, especially those who lack Fe.
> Gimme some love!


Intp looking for love in all the wrong places


----------



## Because_why_not

@Drunk Parrot Ha! But I had my reasons.

Anyway, if you remember correctly, ENTP, you admitted that I had on this thread (like "won" sort of), or is that inferior Si failing you again. So if I'm a stupid ENFJ, wouldn't that make you an even more stupid ENTP? 

(If you remember, it was this logic that you used that actually caused you to admit "defeat", after we spoke about cookies, remember? So hypocritical but I'll take that.)

Narci:



> Because you would go to another country alone.
> That would be irrational, get some type 6 in ya!


I have gone to other countries alone, I didn't say this though. It was a little dig at INTPs.
@Azure_Zalaire (I'm too slow right now)

INFJ: Too pessimistic to see that ENFJ and INTP can be a good pair haha


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> INFJ: Too pessimistic to see that ENFJ and INTP can be a good pair haha


Your right ok now first we need to find both of you a venue, then their is the dresses, the rehersals, invitations... Oh i'm getting ahead of myself. Have you already picked out a ring? :tongue: INTP probably would need something anime related to accept though... Of course knowing ENFJ you would have to make it a big event for the proposal and party.


----------



## Amy

INFJs like to put weird names at online forums. HOW CAN YOU EVEN PRONUNCIATE AZURE ZALAIRE WITHOUT MAKING A KNOT IN YOUR TONGUE?! :shocked:


----------



## Eset

This thread has me like this now:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Karla said:


> INFJs like to put weird names at online forums. HOW CAN YOU EVEN PRONUNCIATE AZURE ZALAIRE WITHOUT MAKING A KNOTNIN YOUR TONGUE?! :shocked:


Practice makes perfect with a tongue :blushed::tongue::wink:
Unknown can't say anything about them.
INTP being overly dramatic, Hey those lessons from INFP are working for you!!


----------



## Because_why_not

> This thread has me like this now:


HA!

INFJ: That Ni is on overdrive! So is that J! Not letting me even have a say in my own wedding!! ... INFJs seem like they are sweet snowflakes, then take over with their visions.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> HA!
> 
> INFJ: That Ni is on overdrive! So is that J! Not letting me even have a say in my own wedding!! ... INFJs seem like they are sweet snowflakes, then take over with their visions.


Meh just give it a while for the Fe to warm up. And damn strait have to take over. ENFJ would just talk the entire time and overtax their INTP SO with all that socialization. Of course you have to convince INTP to propose to you or say yes to your proposal...


----------



## Parrot

Because_why_not said:


> @Drunk Parrot Ha! But I had my reasons.
> 
> Anyway, if you remember correctly, ENTP, you admitted that I had on this thread (like "won" sort of), or is that inferior Si failing you again. So if I'm a stupid ENFJ, wouldn't that make you an even more stupid ENTP?
> 
> (If you remember, it was this logic that you used that actually caused you to admit "defeat", after we spoke about cookies, remember? So hypocritical but I'll take that.)


You can take your Pyrrhic Victories! I'll have my cookies roud:


----------



## Because_why_not

Drunk Parrot said:


> You can take your Pyrrhic Victories! I'll have my cookies roud:


Buh buh... I want cookies.....

ENTPs: The only ones mean enough to tell an ENFJ about their cookies and not give the poor little hungry ENFJ any, even though they have loads to share. ... Work on your Fe!
@Azure_Zalaire

INFJ: overthinking things as usual....


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> Buh buh... I want cookies.....
> 
> ENTPs: The only ones mean enough to tell an ENFJ about their cookies and not give the poor little hungry ENFJ any, even though they have loads to share. ... Work on your Fe!
> @Azure_Zalaire
> 
> INFJ: overthinking things as usual....


Meh already knew that. Here's a cookie for your astute observations


----------



## Because_why_not

INFJ: Sarcastically comments on other's observations, forget that their Se is inferior.

....

Thank you for the cookie.


----------



## AshOrLey

Is that a wholesome cookie or is it cheap artificial bloop 

Infj: Too wholesome to realize that not everything else is wholesome


----------



## Because_why_not

INFP: If it doesn't match up with their values, it's inferior.


----------



## AshOrLey

Because_why_not said:


> INFP: If it doesn't match up with their values, it's inferior.


Like you, for example. Sit down, peasant.



Because_why_not said:


> Infp: Don't assume that because you believe/like something, everyone else does too! ... Oh wait, you want me to watch this anime with you, yeah sure ... oh you have the manga, can I borrow that? .... *Gasp!* Did you the latest chapter is online now! O-M-Geee! He finally confessed his love! Tugged my heart-strings :')


No no no you don't understand. I like bananas. Therefore --> Everyone likes bananas. X = y. Simple. Rational. Perfection.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

AshOrLey said:


> Is that a wholesome cookie or is it cheap artificial bloop
> 
> Infj: Too wholesome to realize that not everything else is wholesome


INFP too concerned with how the cookie is feeling to enjoy it. Here we can make another one just for you I have the ingredients right over here.



Because_why_not said:


> INFJ: Sarcastically comments on other's observations, forget that their Se is inferior.
> 
> ....
> 
> Thank you for the cookie.


ENFJ I swear I was using Ni there!:shocked: ... Leave it to a ENFJ to try and cheer up a INFJ :happy:


----------



## AshOrLey

INFJ: Hurting the planet by giving me a bloop cookeh, thinks a good cookeh solves the issue but it does not unless the bloop cookeh tree is cut down for good; overthinking so much that they overlook the basics


----------



## Because_why_not

Hey I'm just gonna do us all:

NFs: Leave to them to take a thread about criticising personality types, make friends, share cookies, and just be nice and cuddly. This is how NFs ruin things: with cuteness and kindness.

xD


----------



## AshOrLey

Ok I'll try to use constructive criticism

Enfj: Your signature sucks because it is worded wrong. It should start out like so, "Life is one big struggle for non-bloop cookeh"


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> Hey I'm just gonna do us all:
> 
> NFs: Leave to them to take a thread about criticising personality types, make friends, share cookies, and just be nice and cuddly. This is how NFs ruin things: with cuteness and kindness.
> 
> xD


ENFJ your the one that got us started with the cookies. Wait we've been tricked!!!



AshOrLey said:


> INFJ: Hurting the planet by giving me a bloop cookeh, thinks a good cookeh solves the issue but it does not unless the bloop cookeh tree is cut down for good; overthinking so much that they overlook the basics


What the bloop cookeh tree done that it needs to get cut down for good? :shocked: Did it hurt your feelings by running into you? Ok here's a saw if you want some help getting it cut down.


----------



## Eset

So what's been happening my NFriends?


----------



## AshOrLey

I can't plunge a toilet so how do you expect me to be able to saw a tree down hmmm?

INFJ: Overlooks the fact that bloop cookeh tree makes people fat, sad, and fat because they overthink it!

This is how INFJ overlooks things:
x_______y_______z.



narcissistic said:


> So what's been happening my NFriends?


I am fighting with INFJ


----------



## Azure Dreamer

narcissistic said:


> So what's been happening my NFriends?


 INTP here to save me with their superior intellect. ENFJ has is trying to make us eat the cookeh and infp has already been indoctrinated with it.


----------



## Because_why_not

Wild INTP appeared.
Wild INTP fled.

Well that didn't last long.


----------



## Eset

I left when I saw a bunch of doodle bobs fight over a cookie, so much Fi it hurts D:


----------



## Because_why_not

xNFJ - Fe not Fi.

INTP: not as knowledgeable as they like to think


----------



## Eset

Sorry for not being an annoying feeler.


----------



## Parrot

@AshOrLey

Cats suck


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> doodle bobs


Haha



narcissistic said:


> so much Fi it hurts D:


Don't worry, I got some bandaids with little cat designs on them

Edit: Now I'm emotional because I just remembered recently using up this old Clifford band aid that I had and I didn't have any idea my mom was saving it as a keepsake and I used it too impulsively and not it's gone



Drunk Parrot said:


> @AshOrLey
> 
> Cats suck












What was that, you little punk?


----------



## Parrot

AshOrLey said:


> What was that, you little punk?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENTP always looking for someone to argue with them.


----------



## AshOrLey

INFJ: My other cat
ENTP: Secretly likes cats


----------



## Because_why_not

INFP: Bases who they like on how much the other person likes cats.

Though that random comment "Cats suck" did make me lol haha (yes, that's a lol _and_ a haha)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

AshOrLey said:


> INFJ: My other cat
> ENTP: Secretly likes cats












INFP no sense of reality though highly amusing with your cats

ENFJ confusing everyone with their Fe all over the place.


----------



## AshOrLey

ENFJ: Doesn't understand the power of the cat. If you ever knew that I was in an emergency room, it frightens me that you might not bring along a cat for my healing. Actually, that would also be rude because I wouldn't want the cat to have any burden of stress upon his little heart.

INFJ: Auh! <3 You are so lucky to have me as your owner. You shall only get the highest quality food. 
On that note...don't ever feed "Blue Buffalo" to your cat. They are _deplorable_. Absolutely disgraceful, disgusting, vomit-inducing, horrific, repugnant, abdominal, vile, infuriating, loathsome to the highest degree. I'd rather live the rest of my life shaving off a homeless man's beard, and use that as my own personal loofah, than support their company.

This is how I feel towards Blue Buffalo:


----------



## Because_why_not

> ENFJ confusing everyone with their Fe all over the place.


It's in the right place, I swear! Numero uno! ;D










INFP: Someone doesn't like cats so the shit goes down! Whole arsenal to the battlefield! "Okay, which one of you, muvafukkas doesn't like cats?!"


----------



## Eset

I don't like cats:


----------



## AshOrLey

Because_why_not said:


> INFP: Someone doesn't like cats so the shit goes down! Whole arsenal to the battlefield! "Okay, which one of you, muvafukkas doesn't like cats?!"


YEAAAAAAH BUDDY! Enfj: Leader of the cat revolution




narcissistic said:


> I don't like cats


INTP:
Secretly _loves_ cats


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp is a cat everyday.


----------



## Eset

> INTP:
> Secretly loves cats


----------



## RaisinKG

nah we all know INTPs are cat people


----------



## Because_why_not

Yeah, I'm actually with Flo on this one.

Though knowing the ENTP, they'll probably just turn on me even though I agreed, just for the sake of arguing.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj always agreeing with everyone to be their friend.


----------



## AshOrLey

An ENFJ argument with an xNTP = Years and years and years



narcissistic said:


>


Haha this adorably screams yes


Azure_Zalaire said:


> Infp is a cat everyday.


True story xcept I'm not tsundere tho, it would be unworthy of me to try and compare myself to the mini lion


----------



## Because_why_not

@Azure_Zalaire: I agree. 



INFJs: The social introverts: their whole life is a dilemma of how they need and love people, but are also drained by them. #INFJProblems. Maybe you could do like the infp and get a cat!

INFPs: Easy way to get them to do what you want: just offer a cat.


----------



## AshOrLey

Who wants to bet that @narcissistic has a cat

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapalove


----------



## RaisinKG

lol I got this thread sidetracked didnt I


----------



## AshOrLey

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Yup not your fault. Ne can be really fun to spare with though. :happy: as for fish little box is easier than cleaning a tank plus when you have to go out for a weekend or so easier to care for. Though I suppose with the right tank and automatic feeder it's a moot point.


Interesting, automatic feeder? I didn't know those existed. 

I had pet toads when I was little and I kept them in my room during the winter. I hope that didn't mess them up. Their names: Toady, Tyrone, Patrick, Irish (green see thru belly toad. She died on St. Patrick's day of all days '-' and when I went to school everyone had a hello, I'm Irish hat on and it creeped me out. I wonder if Irish lived on in all of them) 
And Petey. 

I think it'd be cool if I created a fishtopia on my cieling, fish swimming above me



narcissistic said:


>


Silly INTP. That would be catastrophic.


----------



## Eset

> Silly INTP. That would be catastrophic.


No ones going to miss 1 INFP anyways, not like they get out much.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp coming up with silly whimsical ideas to try out.

Intp coming up with machines to destroy the world.
Infp uses said machines to destroy the world.


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> No ones going to miss 1 INFP anyways, not like they get out much.


That would be mean of me though because it would make everyone sad, and cause other deaths, thus acting as a catalyst.


----------



## AshOrLey

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Infp coming up with silly whimsical ideas to try out.
> 
> Intp coming up with machines to destroy the world.
> Infp uses said machines to destroy the world.


Let's make a catapult together and use this to journey through the land of caterpillars


----------



## RaisinKG

@AshOrLey

INFP - Special Snowflake Syndrome


----------



## Azure Dreamer

AshOrLey said:


> Let's make a catapult together and use this to journey through the land of caterpillars


Sure but I do worry between the two of us it will end up a death trap.


----------



## RaisinKG

@Azure_Zalaire

cool


----------



## Eset

> That would be mean of me though because it would make everyone sad, and cause other deaths, thus acting as a catalyst.


That sounds productive, gets rid of the majority of people in this word, more space for me.
I'm liking that idea.


----------



## AshOrLey

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Sure but I do worry between the two of us it will end up a death trap.


Let's find some ISTP to build it for us roud: while not making them mad, of course. But that won't be an issue for us. Which is why I advise the xNTP to stay home.



narcissistic said:


> That sounds productive, gets rid of the majority of people in this word, more space for me.
> I'm liking that idea.


Wait...so you just agreed with the compliment I gave myself...which thus equals you complimenting me!! Oh! <3


* *











(Btw sorry for Taylor Swift but some people call me Taylor so I thought it'd be fitting


----------



## Eset

AshOrLey said:


> Wait...so you just agreed with the compliment I gave myself...which thus equals you complimenting me!! Oh! <3














>











Also:
If you had wrote that in text I would of added you to my list of lovers, shame.


----------



## AshOrLey

Haha all you needed to do was ask, Vainglorious.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

AshOrLey said:


> Let's find some ISTP to build it for us roud: while not making them mad, of course. But that won't be an issue for us. Which is why I advise the xNTP to stay home.


 Would still end up being a death trap...
Also infp tricking intp to make them members of their harem.:laughing:


----------



## Eset

AshOrLey said:


> Haha all you needed to do was ask, Vainglorious.


Do you really think I would just do that?:


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> Do you really think I would just do that?:


You're like a cat. I know how to handle them. 

Infj: Knows how it's all gonna go down
Intp: Hilarious with their inability to grasp the feels


----------



## Eset

AshOrLey said:


> You're like a cat. I know how to handle them.
> 
> Infj: Knows how it's all gonna go down
> Intp: Hilarious with their inability to grasp the feels


Sure you do.


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> Sure.


I knew you'd agree with me  how could you not?


----------



## Eset

AshOrLey said:


> I knew you'd agree with me  how could you not?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

There's reality, imagination and somewhere else a world where infp resides in.


----------



## Amy

INFJs always have the right words to say roud:...

* *




...in the wrong time :dry:


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj: Doesn't understand that world is called sandpaper tongue land, where the mini lions reside and roam free

Intp: Thinking too much

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatapatapatapa


----------



## RaisinKG

> Intp: Thinking too much


but we think all the time


----------



## Azure Dreamer

AshOrLey said:


> Infj: Doesn't understand that world is called sandpaper tongue land, where the mini lions reside and roam free
> 
> Intp: Thinking too much
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatapatapatapa


Has a nice ring to it. Infp keeper of the kittahs in sandpaper tongue land.



Karla said:


> INFJs always have the right words to say roud:...
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...in the wrong time :dry:


Lmao has my fair share of those moments :laughing:
@fluorine is that a admittance of intp? 

* *




perty sure you must misread it as entp if so not trying to poke fun


----------



## AshOrLey

flourine said:


> but we think all the time


Entps spend half that time debating what they already thought of hours ago



Azure_Zalaire said:


> Has a nice ring to it. Info keeper of the kittahs in sandpaper tongue land.


Ooo I like that, "KittAHs." Sounds more regal.


----------



## RaisinKG

> Entps spend half that time debating what they already thought of hours ago


INFPs spend most of the day indulging on negative emotions and what made them feel bad.


----------



## AshOrLey

Entps: Don't battle an army of dark soldiers every single day, outnumbered, like the wickedy cool and fierce INFP does. Yeaaaaaah!

Btw, I was pondering the idea of a world where giant housecats lived, and I thought that'd be cute but maybe it wouldn't be such a good idea..


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp making it hard to find flaws in them for infj

Infp those are called sabertooth cats, lions and tigers, etc...


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj: Can you buy me a pet liger or tigon. Those look cute! roud:


----------



## RaisinKG

> Entps: Don't battle an army of dark soldiers every single day, outnumbered, like the wickedy cool and fierce INFP does. Yeaaaaaah!


no. Swap those two. INFPs be the cute moe type that does not like to fight at all, the ENTP the badass magnificently cool badass that one shots armies of dark knights every single day while he is outnumbered hundred to one.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

flourine said:


> no. Swap those two. INFPs be the cute moe type that does not like to fight at all, the ENTP the badass magnificently cool badass that one shots armies of dark knights every single day while he is outnumbered hundred to one.


Entp wishes they were as cool as ash in army of darkness though would likely pronounce it correctly











AshOrLey said:


> Infj: Can you buy me a pet liger or tigon. Those look cute! roud:


Sure infp let me just reach into the usual spot and get the money for something probably illegal to own. (Need to check on that)


----------



## AshOrLey

OK on second thought, the ENTP would just make it worse because fighting = violence and violence = anger which inevitably leads to --> suffering which leads to --> Depression! :shocked:

So, instead I'd have to fight with...flowers?



Azure_Zalaire said:


> Sure infp let me just reach into the usual spot and get the money for something probably illegal to own. (Need to check on that)


Can you tame it for me as well? roud:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp @AshOrLey thought process level: yoda:crazy:


----------



## AshOrLey

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Infp @AshOrLey thought process level: yoda:crazy:


Yeah he popped into my mind which made a million other things pop which which which which which...


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Focus infp or do you need to to take a cat nap?


----------



## RaisinKG

yoda is INTP



> OK on second thought, the ENTP would just make it worse because fighting = violence and violence = anger which inevitably leads to --> suffering which leads to --> Depression!


thats so cute. just as easy as 10+9, which is 21.



> So, instead I'd have to fight with...flowers?


what kind of lame power is flower anyway


----------



## Azure Dreamer

flourine said:


> what kind of lame power is flower anyway






You asked so :tongue: 
infp a flower, 
Entp questioning the power of a flower like a sane person should


----------



## RaisinKG

I havent played plants vs zombies in ages...


----------



## Because_why_not

So this is what happens when the Enfj goes away.

xNTPs and INFx's: Distract each other until this thread has is not what it's supposed to be, and no one now knows what it is. Nothing can be done without the guidance and counselling of enfj to keep you all on track.

Side note though:
@AshOrLey: Irish dying on St Patrick's Day... pahahahahahaha @Azure_Zalaire: Evil Dead! I remember watching that and laughing all the way through! Especially _that_ scene and how it was the tree chased the girl back to the cabin hahaha thanks for reminding me of it xD


----------



## RaisinKG

> guidance and counselling of enfj to keep you all on track.


yeah. So ENFJ of you to "counsel" me.



> Distract each other until this thread has is not what it's supposed to be, and no one now knows what it is.


its in the title lol


----------



## AshOrLey

Because_why_not said:


> @Azure_Zalaire
> INFJ: We already knew you had no morals, you didn't have to throw it in our face and put tomato sauce on it. I hope betrayal tastes good!


We should ask if INFJ can also top that with spaghetti


----------



## RaisinKG

AshOrLey said:


> We should ask if INFJ can also top that with spaghetti


all toasters toast toast


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

flourine said:


> all toasters toast toast


No. Toasters toast bread.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

flourine said:


> Infp: even badder at making arguments thanks to bad Te
> 
> 
> 
> ey, thats pretty good (not)
> 
> 
> 
> no that's Ni completely neglecting their development by ignoring inferior Se and thus live in a world of fantasy.
> you guys are too fun to play with to let go now =)


My Se would do backflips around you all day (literally). Reality is also highly subjective, if you studied some philosophy know you would understand.



AshOrLey said:


> Anyone want my drinks? They're green and contain chlorophyll! roud:
> 
> Infj: You're one to talk about overthinking


There's a difference between over thinking and having a vision. :happy:
Also what do chlorophyll drinks taste like? Starting to get thirsty from all these hotdogs with all the delicious tomato sauce!




Because_why_not said:


> @Azure_Zalaire There's no such thing as overthinking - you even said yourself way back that you overthink things. (Well, we are similar personalities, maybe I am...?)
> 
> INFJ: We already knew you had no morals, you didn't have to throw it in our face and put tomato sauce on it. I hope betrayal tastes good!


Don't you know how *Fe*ble infj morals can be sometimes? ENTP was outnumbered 3 to 1 now its 1:2:1 How could 3 on 1 possibly be fair? Besides you never asked what my morals were and assumed they were the same as yours.


----------



## Because_why_not

Infj: claims to love ENTPs, takes away their fun of a challenging debate where they are outnumbered.


----------



## AshOrLey

Enfj: Requires ferris wheels, monkeys, dancing NTs, and moneh in order to feel entertained 

Entp: Resorts to toast

Intj: Pointing out something so painfully obvious that everyone gets an aura

Infj: What if you overvision? That sounds scary :shocked:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> Infj: claims to love ENTPs, takes away their fun of a challenging debate where they are outnumbered.


Now you see it. But was it a rouse or otherwise? :wink: The world shall never know!

INFP that's called a Ni Ti loop just slap me with some Fe and Se and i'll be good.

Also what happened with that drink ; ;
INFP offer you a drink out of kindness and then forget about when others are around.


----------



## RaisinKG

Occams Chainsaw said:


> No. Toasters toast bread.


um excuse me, our resident mastermind and genius mario disagrees








> My Se would do backflips around you all day (literally). Reality is also highly subjective, if you studied some philosophy know you would understand.


Si -> Subjective Reality
Se -> Objective Reality

INFJ has Ni-Se



> Infj: claims to love ENTPs, takes away their fun of a challenging debate where they are outnumbered.


lol thats true


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Azure_Zalaire said:


> My Se would do backflips around you all day (literally). Reality is also highly subjective, if you studied some philosophy know you would understand.


Hmm. I'm suspicious. Study of philosophy seems to urge us that just as one can't reliable know if one's experience is the same as another's, one also cannot assert that they are dissimilar, since that'd rely on the same (lack of) evidence. A skeptic says that we just can't know - not that it is definitely and certainly subjective.

INFJs are renowned for being convincing, conniving false prophets. Beware, all, the tricks of the charlatan.


----------



## RaisinKG

lol. same with INTJs, except more barking orders and less manipulation.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Go eat your toast.


----------



## AshOrLey

Azure_Zalaire said:


> INFP that's called a Ni Ti loop just slap me with some Fe and Se and i'll be good.
> 
> Also what happened with that drink ; ;
> INFP offer you a drink out of kindness and then forget about when others are around.


Ooh I see... takes enfj by their legs, swings them around and slaps infj
OH YEAH I FORGOT  It tastes very good with banana and kiwi. :tongue:



flourine said:


> um excuse me, our resident mastermind and genius mario disagrees


That gave me really weird feels


----------



## RaisinKG

> Go eat your toast already.


never! i will preserve it in a glass box for all eternity!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Hmm. I'm suspicious. Study of philosophy seems to urge us that just as one can't reliable know if one's experience is the same as another's, one also cannot assert that they are dissimilar, since that'd rely on the same (lack of) evidence. A skeptic says that we just can't know - not that it is definitely and certainly subjective.
> 
> INFJs are renowned for being convincing, conniving false prophets. Beware, all, the tricks of the charlatan.


Well physically we can all be sure of what is real scientifically. Though how is it we know your red is the same of my red? We can both agree on the same thing having the same name.



flourine said:


> Si -> Subjective Reality
> Se -> Objective Reality
> 
> INFJ has Ni-Se
> 
> _Infj: claims to love ENTPs, takes away their fun of a challenging debate where they are outnumbered._
> 
> lol thats true


It's not my fault that by ENFJ would keep arguing with ENTP (who loved being out numbered) because they felt they had the advantage. So By helping ENTP and defending them ENFJ is now shocked because they can't out influence ENTP, ENTP isn't outnumbered and losses their joy of sparring with everyone against them.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Well physically we can all be sure of what is real scientifically.


No we can't. Your science is just a delusion of sound logic, contained only to your mind, and any attempt to prove otherwise might utilise some other logic that seems sensible in your world but also cannot be used to escape this smothering trap I've placed over you that says all you know is there is you. Embrace the choke-hold INFJ, you might as well get used to the taste of tears over broken world views while you're ahead-- You have a long life of it ahead of you. 



> Though how is it we know your red is the same of my red? We can both agree on the same thing having the same name.


We don't. And that's my point. We also can't prove they are different. Thus, it isn't necessarily subjective. That would imply we _do_ see different reds. Can you show me that? :wink:


----------



## RaisinKG

> Well physically we can all be sure of what is real scientifically. Though how is it we know your red is the same of my red? We can both agree on the same thing having the same name.














> It's not my fault that by ENFJ would keep arguing with ENTP (who loved being out numbered) because they felt they had the advantage. So By helping ENTP and defending them ENFJ is now shocked because they can't out influence ENTP, ENTP isn't outnumbered and losses their joy of sparring with everyone against them


----------



## Because_why_not

> It's not my fault that by ENFJ would keep arguing with ENTP (who loved being out numbered) because they felt they had the advantage. So By helping ENTP and defending them ENFJ is now shocked because they can't out influence ENTP, ENTP isn't outnumbered and losses their joy of sparring with everyone against them.


No, ENTP's pretty easy to influence. *Yawn* I'm tired though.

INFJ: You can't be trusted to look after this thread, you turn too much. Fe malfunction.

INFP: You turned it into cats last time. Fi overload.

ENTP: ...urgh.....

I'll just throw it up in the air and whoever catches it wins. GOOOOOO!


----------



## RaisinKG

> No, ENTP's pretty easy to influence. *Yawn* I'm tired though.


NUH UH. Its not like I'll take a dare when you tell me "i dare you to do [challenge]"

ENFJ: (owl noises)


----------



## AshOrLey

flourine said:


> never! i will preserve it in a glass box for all eternity!


Entp: Loves their stale toast!



Because_why_not said:


> I'll just throw it up in the air and whoever catches it wins. GOOOOOO!


I'LL CATCH IT! Jumps, trips, falls


----------



## Parrot

"I'm an ENFJ, come on guys, let's work together"


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Occams Chainsaw said:


> No we can't. Your science is just a delusion of sound logic, contained only to your mind, and any attempt to prove otherwise might utilise some other logic that seems sensible in your world but also cannot be used to escape this smothering trap I've placed over you that says all you know is there is you. Embrace the choke-hold INFJ, you might as well get used to the taste of tears over broken world views while you're ahead-- You have a long life ahead of you.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't. And that's my point. We also can't prove they are different. Thus, it isn't necessarily subjective. That would imply we _do_ see different reds. Can you show me that? :wink:


Nope guess you win here. All must falter behind the intj superior logic!


----------



## RaisinKG

> Entp: Loves their stale toast!


INFPs love their dried toast passed from generation to generation.


----------



## Because_why_not

Bit slow there, ENTP. It took you that long to come up with shit (lol) that two people replied in between. ENTPs so slow....


OH THE F*@KING IRONY........ !!!


----------



## RaisinKG

because_why_not said:


> bit slow there, entp. It took you that long to come up with shit (lol) that two people replied in between. Entps so slow....
> 
> 
> Oh the f*@king irony........ !!!


youre witnessing the technique passed down the entp family for generations!


----------



## Parrot

The type above me has seckshual relations with koalas


----------



## Parrot

The type below me likes edible fetuses


----------



## Because_why_not

Being slow?

Entps and Enfps share Fe and Ti - maybe that's it... :/ hmmm....
@Drunk Parrot they taste like chicken. Come to mine this Friday and I'll make you a great casserole with it! You;ll thank me afterwards!


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> Being slow?
> 
> Entps and Enfps share Fe and Ti - maybe that's it... :/ hmmm....


wrong as always ENFJ


----------



## AshOrLey

Drunk Parrot said:


> The type below me likes edible fetuses


ENTP trying to start an argument as usuaaaal.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

flourine said:


> youre witnessing the technique passed down the entp family for generations!


Enfj


----------



## RaisinKG

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Enfj


I can make spaghetti


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Drunk Parrot said:


> The type below me likes edible fetuses


Damnit. Late again!


----------



## RaisinKG

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Damnit. Late again!


lol P


----------



## Because_why_not

Flo: If you're so right, explain it. Or can't you? Wouldn't surprise me. ENTPs are predictable even though they like to think they are sooo totally RANDOM!!!

INFJ: Actually made me laugh. But I can't trust anything you say. Your Fe malfunctioned....


----------



## RaisinKG

> flo: If you're so right, explain it. Or can't you? Wouldn't surprise me. Entps are predictable even though they like to think they are sooo totally random!!!


have some spaghetti


----------



## Parrot

Your type is awful and fills others with embarrassment

Dammit @flourine quit posting before me :laughing:


----------



## Because_why_not

Point proven. I win. Too easy. Bored.


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> Point proven. I win. Too easy. Bored.


uhhhh uhhhhh

ENFJ: The type to think they win when they lose
@Drunk Parrot

ohh yeah
im a ninja



> Dammit @flourine quit posting before me


----------



## Because_why_not

> flo: If you're so right, explain it. Or can't you? Wouldn't surprise me. Entps are predictable even though they like to think they are sooo totally random!!!





> have some spaghetti


Yeah that's not random nor my point is it, loser? Point proven. Too easy. Bored. Off to bed.


----------



## RaisinKG

> Yeah that's not random nor my point is it, loser? Point proven. Too easy. Bored. Off to bed.


_* Gives you the cold shoulder_


----------



## SirEarl

flourine said:


> uhhhh uhhhhh
> 
> ENFJ: The type to think they win when they lose
> @Drunk Parrot
> 
> ohh yeah
> im a ninja


----------



## RaisinKG

Every INTJ knows they want to be like Lelouche


----------



## AshOrLey

Entp: Can you get some spaghetti sauce



Because_why_not said:


> Yeah that's not random nor my point is it, loser? Point proven. Too easy. Bored. Off to bed.


But since you're going to bed straight after using electronics, you're going to be pondering this for at least 2 hours more hahahaaha

Intj: Wasn't actually late, never planned to come back, is lyiiiiin


----------



## AshOrLey

Entp: Can you get some spaghetti sauce



Because_why_not said:


> Yeah that's not random nor my point is it, loser? Point proven. Too easy. Bored. Off to bed.


But since you're going to bed straight after using electronics, you're going to be pondering this for at least 2 hours more hahahaaha

Intj: Wasn't actually late, never planned to come back, is lyiiiiin

OH NO DOUBLE POST THE WORLD IS GOING TO END HALP XNTX HALP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> INFJ: Actually made me laugh. But I can't trust anything you say. Your Fe malfunctioned....


It's aux sides it's still working as intended. Enfj always making assumptions about other nf.:tongue:

Infp here's some spaghetti sauce if you'll let me have a bit of what your cooking? :kitteh:


----------



## SirEarl

flourine said:


> Every INTJ knows they want to be like Lelouche


Code red, she's onto us!
Would you like some tea?

ENTP: ∞% in all ∞ Dichotomies.
Ennea: ∞w⑨ - 2401w343 - -0w-∞/0 sun/moon

:laughing:


----------



## AshOrLey

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Infp here's some spaghetti sauce if you'll let me have a bit of what your cooking? :kitteh:


Aw that was so nice, I am forever indebted to you infj! Oh I cooked leafy greens just a little while ago. I like to put them on the noodles with sauce but I was out of sauce. Thanks for your fresh, virtual saucy tomato goodness! Here's your spagett.



SirEarl said:


> Code red, she's onto us!
> Would you like some tea?
> 
> ENTP: ∞% in all ∞ Dichotomies.
> Ennea: ∞w⑨ - 2401w343 - -0w-∞/0 sun/moon
> 
> :laughing:


Intj! Help me think of a good insult for entp. :3


----------



## Azure Dreamer

SirEarl said:


> Code red, she's onto us!
> Would you like some tea?
> 
> ENTP: ∞% in all ∞ Dichotomies.
> Ennea: ∞w⑨ - 2401w343 - -0w-∞/0 sun/moon
> 
> :laughing:


Intj stop trying to trick entp what makes you think you'll do better than enfj with the coolaid?


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj: Like the Intj but just with more feeeeeeeeeeeeeeels


----------



## RaisinKG

AshOrLey said:


> Aw that was so nice, I am forever indebted to you infj! Oh I cooked leafy greens just a little while ago. I like to put them on the noodles with sauce but I was out of sauce. Thanks for your fresh, virtual saucy tomato goodness! Here's your spagett.
> 
> 
> 
> Intj! Help me think of a good insult for entp. :3


all these squares make a circle


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp like enfp but more focused.

Entp master ninja poster.


----------



## SirEarl




----------



## RaisinKG

INFJ like INFP but completely opposite and very good at focusing on a single thing and not be good at multitasking


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intj think their clever with memes.

Damn it entp and your ninja skills!


----------



## RaisinKG

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Intj think their clever with memes.


INFJs think their clever when they use their Fe for the first time


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp needs more hugs!


----------



## SirEarl

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Intj think their clever with memes.
> 
> Damn it entp and your ninja skills!


Lmao
On a serious note, I met with an INFJ and she said I was a robot. Feelers apparently get wierded out by me because they can't tell what I'm feeling.


----------



## AshOrLey

ENTP: Opposite of ISFJ


----------



## Azure Dreamer

SirEarl said:


> Lmao
> On a serious note, I met with an INFJ and she said I was a robot. Feelers apparently get wierded out by me because they can't tell what I'm feeling.


Yeah but to easy to tell what I am feel sometimes. Can't say for sure if I've been around a intj aside from my dad. (I have some doubts some days) 
Back to the game intj squishy and gooy inside protected by a robot aura. :crazy:


----------



## RaisinKG

AshOrLey said:


> ENTP: Opposite of ISFJ


INFP: Opposite of ESTJ
INFJ: Opposite of ESTP


----------



## AshOrLey

INTJ: Opposite of ESFP

ENTP: Has only agreed with someone 0 times in their life


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@flourine Entp why do you deny my loves?!?!:crying:

Infp gives all the kittahs their love.


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj: sensitive like me, hugs Infj it will be okay! Sings, rocking infj back and forth, tomorrow will be another day...


----------



## SirEarl

azure_zalaire said:


> yeah but to easy to tell what i am feel sometimes. Can't say for sure if i've been around a intj aside from my dad. (i have some doubts some days)
> back to the game intj squishy and gooy inside protected by a robot aura. :crazy:


entp*ifj=infj*etp

prent = i (in*ept)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

AshOrLey said:


> Infj: sensitive like me, hugs Infj it will be okay! Sings, rocking infj back and forth, tomorrow will be another day...



Thanks infp your so understanding! roud: let's go pick flowers and feed some cats later!:kitteh:


----------



## RaisinKG

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Thanks infp your so understanding! roud: let's go pick flowers and feed some cats later!:kitteh:


not when you dont share any function in common lol


----------



## Azure Dreamer

SirEarl said:


> entp*ifj=infj*etp
> 
> prent = i (in*etp)


I'm so lost right now on the 2nd part right now.  Intj they try to speak with the world but few of us understand them.


----------



## AshOrLey

flourine said:


> not when you dont share any function in common lol


Nah my infj bro and I are like, in sync 90% of the time. You fail Flo, what's your next move? Readies sword, points at the NT



Azure_Zalaire said:


> I'm so lost right now on the 2nd part right now.  Intj they try to speak with the world but few of us understand them.


That's what I was gonna say :,D

Intj: Has to dumb themselves down for the rest of us


----------



## RaisinKG

AshOrLey said:


> Nah my infj bro and I are like, in sync 90% of the time. You fail Flo, what's your next move? Readies sword, points at the NT


anecdote lol

just look at the many fi-fe conflicts in fiction and tell me what you think


----------



## SirEarl

Azure_Zalaire said:


> I'm so lost right now on the 2nd part right now.  Intj they try to speak with the world but few of us understand them.


The drug Prent to calm down ENTP
and INFJ inept at reading INTJs

You have to read between the lines...


----------



## AshOrLey

flourine said:


> anecdote lol
> 
> just look at the many fi-fe conflicts in fiction and tell me what you think


Darn I had a feeling you will rebuttal with that... 

Well anecdotes are the first step towards new discoveries!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

SirEarl said:


> The drug Prent to calm down ENTP
> and INFJ inept at reading INTJs
> 
> You have to read between the lines...


Ok that makes sense now I thought you had taken a pure mathematical proof there to explain everything
It was the prent that i was lost on. Helps when I know all the terms to get it. Lol 
Intj wrote a handbook for other types to deal with them.

The Compleat Idiot’s Guide to the INTJ | INTJ Central
@fluorine that's why I didn't get you entp. We have fe and ti in common yet you have to drive me into intp arm and mock them for our fe fi dynamic with doom and gloom


----------



## SirEarl

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Ok that makes sense now I thought you had taken a pure mathematical proof there to explain everything
> It was the prent that i was lost on. Helps when I know all the terms to get it. Lol
> Intj wrote a handbook for other types to deal with them.
> 
> The Compleat Idiot’s Guide to the INTJ | INTJ Central


Ah yes, the good ol' INTJ Forums.


----------



## AshOrLey

Night night ima get bit by dream bugs and hopefully I'll have a good dream. <:

Infj: Insert insult here
Intj: Insert insult here 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

> entp*ifj=infj*etp
> prent = i (in*ept)


Translated to -->


> The drug Prent to calm down ENTP
> and INFJ inept at reading INTJs


ENTP times IFJ equates to INFJ times ETP
Prent equates to Introvert, plus IN times EPT.

Yeah, there was nothing of to read between those lines.
I can also make up gibberish too:

"X = (ET*IJ + SP/INT) / (INF-TP * INJ)"

Yay look, algebra.


----------



## Shinsei

Are you guys still at this. LOL


----------



## AshOrLey

Shinsei said:


> Are you guys still at this. LOL


Intj: Has smart plans to implement so that they will succeed in life, thus missing out on all teh funs



narcissistic said:


> Translated to -->
> 
> 
> ENTP times IFJ equates to INFJ times ETP
> Prent equates to Introvert, plus IN times EPT.
> 
> Yeah, there was nothing of to read between those lines.
> I can also make up gibberish too:
> 
> "X = (ET*IJ + SP/INT) / (INF-TP * INJ)"
> 
> Yay look, algebra.


ESFJ times ST plus *NJ* to the square cubed root of EFP* divided by crackao, multiplied by infinite polynomial numerates, equals (90,000,000,000)EINSTFPJ SUPERHUMAN FORMULA


----------



## Eset

"ESFJ times ST plus *NJ* to the square cubed root of EFP* divided by crackao, multiplied by infinite polynomial numerates, equals (90,000,000,000)EINSTFPJ SUPERHUMAN FORMULA"* =* *And that's how INTPs are born*.


----------



## AshOrLey

You got the math wrong! :0

INTPs are born helpless with little smiley faces and itty bitty hands  

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not

Don't argue with an infp. They have their own logic and you will lose. And by "lose" I mean your mind. THEY HAVE THE CATS, THEY HAVE THE POWER!!!


----------



## Eset

> INTPs are born helpless with little smiley faces and itty bitty hands


lmao what?



> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Get off of your shitty Samsung Galaxy S6 Verizon.


----------



## Because_why_not

INTP: Too slow to keep up the awesomeness that is me.


----------



## Eset

ENFJ:
Gone back to their egotistic ways, does my narcissism make you feel inferior?


----------



## Because_why_not

Despite your username, you haven't shown much of narcissism in your posts. Perhaps there's been some through you being misinformed, but that did the opposite and make me feel more superior for that reason.

INTP: meet one in real life, without protection of the internet, and they crumble with the pressures of having to deal with humans.


----------



## Eset

> you haven't shown much of narcissism in your posts


Why would I?


> meet one in real life, without protection of the internet, and they crumble with the pressures of having to deal with humans.


True true.

ENFJ: met one in real life, she was my teacher and she was hella hot. Nuff said.
This is why I doubt you being ENFJ, you're not hot enough and ENFJs hate being self-centered (which is what you do a lot i.e. you're self-centered).


----------



## Because_why_not

> Why would I?


You mentioned it in you post before. I was just answering you.



> ENFJ: met one in real life, she was my teacher and she was hella hot. Nuff said.
> This is why I doubt you being ENFJ, you're not hot enough and ENFJs hate being self-centered (which is what you do a lot i.e. you're self-centered).


Dude, I got what you meant the first time, you didn't need to over-explain it. :dry:

Also, that's not what everyone else has said. I'm a textbook enfj muwahaha

INTP: Even though I just complained, I realise now that them explaining things isn't actually a bad thing. That's because no one can make sense of what goes on their mind, not even they do, so it's the only way they'd ever get their point across.


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> lmao what?


Now I can picture you as a young chil, full of life, huge smile on your face as you trek into the leaves of fall holding someone else's hand for chibi Intp guidance. Intp: Even the chibis require assistance 



Because_why_not said:


> Don't argue with an infp. They have their own logic and you will lose. And by "lose" I mean your mind. THEY HAVE THE CATS, THEY HAVE THE POWER!!!


D: Enfj knows my secret powers! My cat is laying with me now, I ate my rice cakes, now it's time to go back to bed. 

Sent from my "shitty Samsung Galaxy S6 Verizon" given from @narcissistic as a gift using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

> Now I can picture you as a young chil, full of life, huge smile on your face as you trek into the leaves of fall holding someone else's hand for chibi Intp guidance. Intp: Even the chibis require assistance


Stop with the fan-fiction.



> Dude, I got what you meant the first time, you didn't need to over-explain it.


 Just in case.



> Also, that's not what everyone else has said. I'm a textbook enfj muwahaha


 What:
Tolerant,
Reliable,
Charismatic,
Altruistic,
Natural Leaders,
Overly Idealistic,
Too Selfless,
Too Sensitive,
Fluctuating Self-Esteem,
Struggle to Make Tough Decisions.



> so it's the only way they'd ever get their point across.


Graphs and charts are usually the best format to use, but I can't always use figures and numbers to explain stuff :/


----------



## Because_why_not

> What:
> Tolerant,
> Reliable,
> Charismatic,
> Altruistic,
> Natural Leaders,
> Overly Idealistic,
> Too Selfless,
> Too Sensitive,
> Fluctuating Self-Esteem,
> Struggle to Make Tough Decisions.


It's like you're my biographer! It's so scary how accurate this is!!

INTP: Too busy trying to "debate", they forget to even do what they're supposed to and criticise the personality above.


----------



## Eset

> It's like you're my biographer! It's so scary how accurate this is!!












ENFJ:
Just become an INFJ, then at least you can be special.


----------



## AshOrLey

Right as I turned off my nightstand light, I knocked down my water and it went everywhere 

Intp: that wasn't a fan fiction, that was your reality now accept it post chibi intp! 

Enfj: help me clean this mess up 


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not

Of course I'll help you @AshOrLey! It's what enfj's do best. Even if I can't get to your house at this moment in time, I will help!! >

Infp: like infj, but can't blame their clumsiness on inferior Se. Maybe on cuteness though.

Narci: I don't want to be "special". I am who I am and that is enfj!


----------



## Eset

> Narci: I don't want to be "special". I am who I am and that is enfj!


Yeah, good to know kid:











> Right as I turned off my nightstand light, I knocked down my water and it went everywhere


INFJ confirmed.



> It's what enfj's do best. Even if I can't get to your house at this moment in time, I will help!! >


Retard alert.


----------



## Because_why_not

INTP your inferior Fe really needs work if you think that wanting to help means you're retarded.

Also, that Ti/Ne also needs work if you think the only way to help someone is to be physically with them.


----------



## Eset

Getting called a retard:


----------



## Because_why_not

No.

That inferior Fe really shows its lack of interpersonal skills...


----------



## Eset

...Obviously:


----------



## Because_why_not

INTP: killing threads with their boringness and lack of people skills since 2008.


----------



## Eset

ENFJ:
Pointing out the obvious and expecting things to magically change because of such since 2008.


----------



## Because_why_not

INTP: Believes enfj's only became a thing in 2008


----------



## Because_why_not

Sve said:


> ENFJ: What to say about a type who need to abuse of a shadow function to have a minimum of rationalization. If you could use your Ni a little more you could manage to understand the fact that we understand you. We're the ones who understand but are not understood.
> 
> Understand?


Translation:

Infj = emo


----------



## Eset

What about:

No one understanding INTPs,
and INTPs not understanding anyone else?


----------



## AshOrLey

Enfj: Won't admit that they understand 
Infj: Gave me cute cactus flowah 
Entp: I fed bebeh! 
Intp: Does it mean that you were reading it and felt poked when you got interested 
Enfp: You so disorganized 
Intj: You're lame like intp


----------



## Because_why_not

Narci: What's intp got to with anything in the post above you?

intp: don't understand people so gets paranoid and nervous when others are talking to each other.

Ash: What's that a post from infp not about cats?!?!?! :O WHO ARE YOU AND WHAT HAVE YOU DONE WITH ASHORLEY?!?!?!!?


----------



## Eset

The fuck is that fan-fiction?

Made no sense whatsoever.



> What's intp got to with anything in the post above you?


Because you stated:
INFJ = emo
Due to INFJ understanding others, 
but no one understands them.

So my question was:
INTP = ?
Due to INTP understanding no one,
and no one understanding them.


----------



## Because_why_not

Infj's may need to be translated, but there's no one alive that can translate from or to an intp.


----------



## AshOrLey

My avatar is a CAcTus 

If Intps were less vague, people would understand them better


----------



## Because_why_not

He edited it afterwards. He was basically attention seeking. Here:

Intp: "But what about meeeeeeeee?"

Infp: you basically just served that attention. Too naive for your own good  haha


----------



## Eset

> He edited it afterwards. He was basically attention seeking


Nothing wrong with gaining attention now is there.


----------



## AshOrLey

Typical INTP: Doesn't understand the difference between right and wrong. Can only think in numbers. "1+1=2, tharefoh, bomb!" :tongue: Plugs two cords together and a bomb explodes the entire city.


----------



## Eset

> Typical INTP: Doesn't understand the difference between right and wrong. Can only think in numbers. "1+1=2, tharefoh, bomb!" Plugs two cords together and a bomb explodes the entire city.












INFP trying to apply/understand Ti/Te:


----------



## AshOrLey

Intp attempting to grasp the feels, but resorts back to Ti 










In regards to yours second gif, that's exactly what it
looks like when I try to build stuff, or put batteries in something


----------



## Eset

INFP feels (lol, because they can't _think_. ayy) what every Ti/Te-dom looks like:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp nice avatar change!infp always has the random good feels for others.

Intp has random experiments to run on others.


----------



## Delphinus

INFJs need to trust people more man, it's not like everybody is out to hurt you.
Stop trying to read me!


----------



## SysterMatic

Intps may be very cold at heart


----------



## AshOrLey

How an intp handles:

The good mood​The friend​The potential food​The even moral​The right thing​The feeling's floral​


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Delphinus said:


> INFJs need to trust people more man, it's not like everybody is out to hurt you.
> Stop trying to read me!


It's not my fault intp has tells that can be easy to pick up on (most the time).

Infp do you want to build a snowcat?


----------



## Delphinus

Azure_Zalaire said:


> It's not my fault intp has tells that can be easy to pick up on (most the time).
> 
> Infp do you want to build a snowcat?
> 
> I don't have to try. Intp can't


Sure, but I'm too lazy to get out of my chair right now, maaaaybe laterrr :tongue:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Delphinus said:


> Sure, but I'm too lazy to get out of my chair right now, maaaaybe laterrr :tongue:


Damn it that's what I get posting from my tablet. Intp always averse to having fun with others outside.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp putting ideas above others > progress

Infp putting their feeling above others > harmony


----------



## RaisinKG

Neverontime said:


> Entps work hard to keep their own ego's up on that pedestal


INFPs work hard to keep up that @Neverontime title. Such a meaningful username indeed, isn't that right @Neverontime .
INFP: Gets really defensive and worked up when someone tries to argue against them



> Entp putting ideas above others > progress


INFJ putting their fantasies above everything else > actual progress and productivity


----------



## Because_why_not

flourine said:


> ENFJ -> Putting everyone's needs ahead of their own -> Doormat


Better. You're finally getting it!! Clap. Clap. Clap.

Now if only that wasn't the same as another two posts you'd given on here.

ENTP: is the apparent "innovator" of mbti. If this were true, we'd all still be living in mud homes. 



Azure_Zalaire said:


> Entp loves to argue enfj loves to talk. Both must be the center of this thread.


No, only I can be the centre of this thread.

Infj: stop trying to be kind and include everyone! Not all people are equal you know!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> Infj: stop trying to be kind and include everyone! Not all people are equal you know!


Enfj dont you know death doesn't discriminate?


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> Better. You're finally getting it!! Clap. Clap. Clap.
> 
> Now if only that wasn't the same as another two posts you'd given on here.
> 
> ENTP: is the apparent "innovator" of mbti. If this were true, we'd all still be living in mud homes.
> 
> 
> 
> No, only I can be the centre of this thread.
> 
> Infj: stop trying to be kind and include everyone! Not all people are equal you know!





> ENTP: is the apparent "innovator" of mbti. If this were true, we'd all still be living in mud homes.


ENFJ: Like INFJs, but 200% more imposing of collective values thus destroying our great ENTPness inventority. Wake up ENFJ! This is reality, and your dreams are not realistic!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

flourine said:


> ENFJ: Like INFJs, but 200% more imposing of collective values thus destroying our great ENTPness inventority. Wake up ENFJ! This is reality, and your dreams are not realistic!


ENTP able to express Fe properly when they want.


----------



## Bunny

So, ENTP, how many projects have you failed in completing this month?

INFJ ninja'd me, how rude.


----------



## Because_why_not

Meh, it's just easier to quote you both:



Azure_Zalaire said:


> Enfj dont you know death doesn't discriminate?


Death is not on this thread. Unless they are. Are you death? You know, an infj death would be pretty fitting: they're pessimistic, need to be with people and also are completely misunderstood. Perfect match! Cracked it!



flourine said:


> ENFJ: Like INFJs, but 200% more imposing of collective values thus destroying our great ENTPness inventority. Wake up ENFJ! This is reality, and your dreams are not realistic!




You go to criticise my dreams, but say their are awesome. Since dreams are just ideal goals we create for ourselves, you would need one to be innovative. Your post just says about how much more awesome enfj is to entp.

Entp: Even they know they are inferior (They just like to confuse you about it)


@Wytch: What are you doing on the internet, ESTP? Shouldn't you be out doing something wild? Sitting still and concentrating is not your thing. You're like the ADHD of the mbti.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ESTP always taking a risk like their cousins ISTP.



Because_why_not said:


> Meh, it's just easier to quote you both:
> 
> 
> 
> Death is not on this thread. Unless they are. Are you death? You know, an infj death would be pretty fitting: they're pessimistic, need to be with people and also are completely misunderstood. Perfect match! Cracked it!
> Entp: Even they know they are inferior (They just like to confuse you about it)


Your signature says otherwise ENFJ. :tongue:


----------



## RaisinKG

> You go to criticise my dreams, but say their are awesome. Since dreams are just ideal goals we create for ourselves, you would need one to be innovative. Your post just says about how much more awesome enfj is to entp.


do you understand sarcasm ENFJ? Never knew ENFJs could have such literal minded problems =P



> So, ENTP, how many projects have you failed in completing this month?


Negative One


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@flourine being their own type (nice avatar and type change)


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire said:


> ESTP always taking a risk like their cousins ISTP.
> 
> 
> 
> Your signature says otherwise ENFJ. :tongue:


My quote doesn't deny that you are Death. Infj's always misinterpreting what is right in front of them again.



flourine said:


> do you understand sarcasm ENFJ? Never knew ENFJs could have such literal minded problem.
> 
> *Negative One*


ENTP: Confuses sarcasm with shit answers.


----------



## RaisinKG

> ENTP: Confuses sarcasm with shit answers.


Reported for Unsolicited Typing!

ENFJ: So selfless that they never look after themselves thus never being able to help others in the first place.


----------



## AshOrLey

Entp: The reason why the internet sucks! Haha come at me! 



Azure_Zalaire said:


> Ok infp how about we go on a safari to see a big cat in the wild?


THAT WOULD BE THE FUNNEST THING EVER! :0 Or we should set up our own animal rescue together! 

Infj + infp = Epic animal rescue business


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> My quote doesn't deny that you are Death. Infj's always misinterpreting what is right in front of them again.
> 
> 
> 
> ENTP: Confuses sarcasm with shit answers.


Ok so INFJ= death; ENFJ= life: 
"Life asked death why do people love me but hate you? Death responded because you are a beautiful lie and I'm a painful truth. "

ENFJ failure to use your Se properly and not notice Flourine type change on you.


----------



## Because_why_not

@flourine you forgot to change your signature. ENxP - always forgetting details.

Ash: stop giving business advice! Too kind infp is too kind....
@Azure_Zalaire - s/he did that afterwards. Lack of Ne = lack of ability to consider possibilities.


----------



## RaisinKG

> @flourine you forgot to change your signature. ENxP - always forgetting details.
> 
> Ash: stop giving business advice! Too kind infp is too kind....


Says the ENFJ who thinks kindness is the best thing in the world.

PEOPLES DREAMS NEVER END!!!!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

AshOrLey said:


> Entp: The reason why the internet sucks! Haha come at me!
> 
> 
> THAT WOULD BE THE FUNNEST THING EVER! :0 Or we should set up our own animal rescue together!
> 
> Infj + infp = Epic animal rescue business


Ok INFP i'll handle the desk and paperwork if you want to be the one to go out and rescue them. Ohh we could make a rescue zoo!


----------



## Eset

And yet people consider INTPs as boring...:


----------



## AshOrLey

Because_why_not said:


> @flourine you forgot to change your signature. ENxP - always forgetting details.
> 
> Ash: stop giving business advice! Too kind infp is too kind....


I made it a little more, "rood." :3

Enfj: Thinks the infp fails at business. (Might be riiiiight...BUT COULD BE WRONG WHICH IS WHY YOU DON'T MAKE ASSUMPTIONS )
(Actually you're right... BUT STILL HMMPH)


----------



## Because_why_not

> Isn't that a compliment?


Typical Intp - takes only what you want to hear and then uses that to inflate your already massive ego. Tsk! Typical....


----------



## Eset

> Says the person with the avatar of a fake human being. You are something, indeed...


Indeed, I am _something_.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> Lol I always who the mystery unicorn people were who bought salted popcorn for it to be a thing. Turns out it's the mystery unicorn infj's haha
> 
> ...So I'll the ice cream!


Enfj, here's some butter rum ice cream or neopalatin. Which would you like? Also work on your se enfj I had to do a lot interpretation with your writing. 

Intp needs to have a ego check.


----------



## Because_why_not

Hey don't blame me - I had some alcohol a few hours ago. That's it...

Infj: the irony of them telling me to work on my Se. Ha!


----------



## Eset

> Intp needs to have a ego check.


I checked it last week,
I got, level:
"narcissistic".


----------



## Because_why_not

Intp's are the only ones that find intp's clever and funny. *yawn*


----------



## Eset

> Intp's are the only ones that find intp's clever and funny.


I thought INTPs are unable to understand other people,
so how are they meant to understand their wit and humor?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

narcissistic said:


> I checked it last week,
> I got, level:
> "narcissistic".


Most narcissist wouldn't admit to being one. so statistically speaking nope. Regular Intp superiority complex.


Enfj when you over indulge your se infj shouldn't be the one to point out your failing at it.


----------



## Eset

> Most narcissist wouldn't admit to being one.


Keyword:
"most".

Also,
the test results said so.
And I don't argue with results.


----------



## RaisinKG

_Continues to quietly watch
_


----------



## Because_why_not

flourine said:


> _Continues to quietly watch
> _


Translation:

"I'm still here!"


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> Translation:
> 
> "I'm still here!"


translation: Here let me comfort you!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

narcissistic said:


> Keyword:
> "most".
> 
> Also,
> the test results said so.
> And I don't argue with results.


Ok special intp snowflake. @fluorine you can't be a bystander forever !


----------



## Because_why_not

flourine said:


> translation: Here let me comfort you!


Translation:

"I'm an ENFP, aren't I, guys?!  :3 <3"


----------



## AshOrLey

Because_why_not said:


> Typical Intp - takes only what you want to hear and then uses that to inflate your already massive ego. Tsk! Typical....


Other people make it easy for me to be better than them. 



narcissistic said:


> Indeed, I am _something_.


Better than nothing, I guess...oh wait. Nothing _would_ be better.



flourine said:


> translation: Here let me comfort you!


Ew.


----------



## Because_why_not

INTP by Narce:






INTP by AshOrLey:






Nostalgia alert!!

Edit: Just realised in the emo song, he says that he has friends, meaning this isn't totally accurate. Oh well...


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intp want you to throw the book at them.

Enfj the fe is strong with this one.


----------



## AshOrLey

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Intp want you to throw the book at them.














Because_why_not said:


> Nostalgia alert!!


This gives me nostalgia.






* *


----------



## Because_why_not

Lol, silly intp. To experience nostalgia, you have to have feelings. You don't so therefore can't.



Azure_Zalaire said:


> Enfj the fe is strong with this one.


Well, duhh it's my main function, you know! Infj: stating the obvious and claiming it as an amazing insight from their Ni.


Edit: @AshOrLey, I do admit though, when I first glanced at your post and saw they way it was presented, I honestly thought it was a Narci one hahaha


----------



## AshOrLey

Because_why_not said:


> Lol, silly intp. To experience nostalgia, you have to have feelings. You don't so therefore can't.


You don't seem to be grasping this concept very well. Yesterday, my life was duller. Now, everything's technicolor. Logic, ever heard of it?


----------



## Because_why_not

Haha why do I have to sleep and miss out on the fun?! 



> Now, everything's technicolor.


Glad to see your Ne is still giving you bursts of optimism and positivity, though you're probably wondering how you can get rid of that through *science*!


----------



## AshOrLey

Because_why_not said:


> Edit: @AshOrLey, I do admit though, when I first glanced at your post and saw they way it was presented, I honestly thought it was a Narci one hahaha


My transformation is smooth, like that of the chemical compound: CH3(CH2)7CH=CH(CH2)7COOH. A mixture of triglycerides and multiple fatty acids.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

AshOrLey said:


> You don't seem to be grasping this concept very well. Yesterday, my life was duller. Now, everything's technicolor. Logic, ever heard of it?


Intp need to be more in touch with yiur si. That or your medication is working...




Because_why_not said:


> Well, duhh it's my main function, you know! Infj: stating the obvious and claiming it as an amazing insight from their Ni.


Meh too tired for a wity comeback enfj. I am falling before your assute powers of observation and deduction.


----------



## RaisinKG

> Intp need to be more in touch with yiur si. That or your medication is working...


Thats not gonna work for the INTPs, their too lazy for that!



> Meh too tired for a wity comeback enfj. I am falling before your assute powers of observation and deduction.


The ENFJ's keen Ni is good at picking up observations and deductions at their environment, INFJ-san.



> My transformation is smooth, like that of the chemical compound: CH3(CH2)7CH=CH(CH2)7COOH. A mixture of triglycerides and multiple fatty acids.


Get off the bed, INTP! It's time for some real science work!


----------



## Because_why_not

@Azure_Zalaire: Aaaaand that's 3 for me.

...Let me sleeep!!!!

Flo: ENTJ now?


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> Aaaaand that's 3 for me.
> 
> ...Let me sleeep!!!!


ENFJ! Your muse is too soft! My army of bears, tigers, and tyrannosaurus rex's will steamroll your rabbits and cats!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

AshOrLey said:


> My transformation is smooth, like that of the chemical compound: CH3(CH2)7CH=CH(CH2)7COOH. A mixture of triglycerides and multiple fatty acids.


Gah O-chem get that fat out of here intp.
@fluorine yeah Im not Good with comebacks right now. Entj have to be captain obvious.


----------



## RaisinKG

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Gah O-chem get that fat out of here intp.


Not until you scrub the toilet and stop dreaming your unrealistic impractical dreams!


----------



## Because_why_not

flourine said:


> ENFJ! Your muse is too soft! My army of bears, tigers, and tyrannosaurus rex's will steamroll your rabbits and cats!


Oh no! You'll give me nightmares!!! Big bad scawwy ENTJ!!

Pfft, an ENTJ who's "cute" as Flo likes is a very odd ENTJ indeed...

Na-night  ENxx


----------



## RaisinKG

ENFJ its time to pull your own weight!!!!


----------



## AshOrLey

Because_why_not said:


> Na-night


Your sleep better make you more logically adept in the morning. Sleep weeeeeeell. :3



Azure_Zalaire said:


> Intp need to be more in touch with yiur si. That or your medication is working...


I eat pizza and drink soda, that is my medication. In other words, my medication = don't care about anything


----------



## Azure Dreamer

flourine said:


> Not until you scrub the toilet and stop dreaming your unrealistic impractical dreams!


Nope! Someone has to stop your plans for world domination entj. Though your mostly there already... hmm need any help?


----------



## RaisinKG

> Nope! Someone has to stop your plans for world domination entj. Though your mostly there already... hmm need any help?


Yes the empire requires more recruits


----------



## Azure Dreamer

flourine said:


> Yes the empire requires more recruits


So where can I sign up and for what division?


----------



## RaisinKG

Azure_Zalaire said:


> So where can I sign up and for what division?


at the Otaku Estate for the 501st Legion


----------



## Azure Dreamer

flourine said:


> at the Otaku Estate for the 501st Legion


Tempting but if it's for storm trooper or positioned for death star nope.


----------



## RaisinKG

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Tempting but if it's for storm trooper or positioned for death star nope.


nope its not storm trooper you're in the Anime Group


----------



## Azure Dreamer

flourine said:


> nope its not storm trooper you're in the Anime Group


Okroud: that works now to just read over the details.


----------



## Shinsei

@flourine, @AshOrLey what is with the type change? Is this a trend? Are we all trying to be like Because why not. :laughing:

Why am I tempted to jump on the bandwagon again. LOL


----------



## RaisinKG

Shinsei said:


> @flourine, @AshOrLey what is with the type change? Is this a trend? Are we all trying to be like Because why not. :laughing:
> 
> Why am I tempted to jump on the bandwagon again. LOL


Quit musing INTJ, and jump on the bandwagon. NOW!


----------



## Shinsei

No ENTJ stop bossing people around like you usually do and get back to running your business by yourself


----------



## RaisinKG

Shinsei said:


> No ENTJ stop bossing people around like you usually do and get back to running your business by yourself


No. We need to get down to business! Quit fooling around INTJ! 

_sips tea_


----------



## Shinsei

ENTJ sipping tea I thought you were tougher than that. Are you too weak to drink coffee with added cocaine.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intj don't you have some world domination plans or artificial Intelligence to work on?


----------



## AshOrLey

Traaaansssfooorrrm!! :angry::laughing::crazy::shocked:
















^^ I just watched this and it was so touching, and awesome, and adorable! :O <3 :blushed:

Infj: You're sooooo infjjjjj (I can't even think of an insult right now lol you're just going to have to put with up the insugar instead)

Night night guys roud:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Night @AshOrLey


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## RaisinKG

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Intj don't you have some world domination plans or artificial Intelligence to work on?


This is my job!



> ENTJ sipping tea I thought you were tougher than that. Are you too weak to drink coffee with added cocaine.


Tea soothes the mind!

I have replaced all of your coffees with tea! Drink up!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

flourine said:


> This is my job!
> 
> 
> 
> Tea soothes the mind!
> 
> I have replaced all of your coffees with tea! Drink up!


Entj don't you know your job is to rule the world. Also beware the wrath of coffee addicts going cold turkey. (Brilliant plan there)


----------



## compulsiverambler

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Did you not spot all the cat references for infp? Because that was a question for infp. Entp seeing things that aren't there in conversations.
> 
> Enfj we should train entp on how to properly use fe!


Ne Fe > Ni Fe

Ni Fe leaps to premature conclusions about people and is certain they're correct. Ne Fe would have realised it is better to just ask what cats-related activity the INFP would like, because the their signature might instead indicate that they're into the musical Cats, or attending furry conventions dressed as a cat (same thing), eating cats, wearing them, using them to spy on and steal from neighbours, firing them from canons to test if they land on their feet, dressing them up as prostitutes... Have I triggered the INFP yet?


----------



## RaisinKG

> Ni Fe leaps to premature conclusions about people and is certain they're correct. Ne Fe would have realised it is better to just ask, because the INFP's signature might instead indicate that they're into the musical Cats, or attending furry conventions dressed as a cat (same thing), eating cats, wearing them, using them to spy on and steal from neighbours, firing them out of canons to test if they land on their feet, dressing them up as prostitutes... Have I triggered the INFP yet?


Cut to the chase, ENTP. I do not want to hear that joke you made your party friends laugh 10 days ago. We need to do things by the book! My book of course. But I see that your quite unreliable, random, spontaneous, and a bit too cloudcuckoolandy, absent minded as well as reckless. Come on, time is money!


----------



## compulsiverambler

flourine said:


> Cut to the chase, ENTP. I do not want to hear that joke you made your party friends laugh 10 days ago. We need to do things by the book! My book of course. But I see that your quite unreliable, random, spontaneous, and a bit too cloudcuckoolandy, absent minded as well as reckless. Come on, time is money!


So by taking time, I'm taking money? What about space, I'm often told I'm taking that too. 

I'll take extra time on your behalf, if you like, I know it's hard for you.


----------



## Shinsei

ENTP please be more efficient in your posting.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

compulsiverambler said:


> *Ne Fe > Ni Fe*
> 
> Ni Fe leaps to premature conclusions about people and is certain they're correct. Ne Fe would have realised it is better to just ask what cats-related activity the INFP would like, because the their signature might instead indicate that they're into the musical Cats, or attending furry conventions dressed as a cat (same thing), eating cats, wearing them, using them to spy on and steal from neighbours, firing them from canons to test if they land on their feet, dressing them up as prostitutes... Have I triggered the INFP yet?


Or you could realise if you put on the fe charm too strong a fi type might just retreat back into their shell. Then again your more describing a neti approach compared to nife. Anyways as this it a thread to criticize types. Entp failure to see how fe and fi manifest differently for all types. 

Intj succinct in your post as always.


----------



## RaisinKG

> So by taking time, I'm taking money? What about space, I'm often told I'm taking that too.
> 
> I'll take extra time on your behalf, if you like, I know it's hard for you.


Yes. I have some spare time for some fun, but you ENTPs are so high maintenance its not even funny.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entj the pinnacle of efficiency for time and money comparable only to intj.


----------



## Shinsei

INFJ are you still living with unicorns as usual.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Not sense enfj scared them off. How's that AI of yours intj? Eating enough food while your at your lab?


----------



## Shinsei

INFJ like ENFJ but think they are special Messiah's


----------



## RaisinKG

Shinsei said:


> INFJ like ENFJ but think they are special Messiah's


that's because they are!!!!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Nice ad hominem and character attack enfj. Any other witty retorts?


----------



## Because_why_not

Hahaha it's only offensive if you get offended by it! Your shadow Fi is showing lol.

We'd already established it. Reminder below.

Infj: Still didn't deny it. :O You want some power too! So: Infj = just intj's who can manipulate people, which makes them a MUCH bigger threat!! :O



> Who says killing someone is a bad thing. What if our Intj is actual in evil dictator in the making who would go on mass genocide and kill millions, including puppies and kitties. Why would you want that??
> 
> Infj = encourages mass genocide and hates puppies and kitties.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@Because_why_not Enfj your logic is broken and your manipulation feeble on me. Your over thinking again and spouting out nonsense. Clearly you need a cookie and a drink. We have several types of cookies and drinks if your interest plus a spa reservation later today.


----------



## Because_why_not

My logic is not broken and it makes perfect sense. And the only reason you think my "manipulation is feeble" is because I'm not trying to manipulate you. *You* on the other hand? Offering cookies when you know I like cookies to get me to do something? Caught out manipulative infj!!!!

Infj: (1) Paranoid about their extrovert counterpart because they have more Fe people skills than they do.
(2) Don't understand so claim it to be broken. Open your mind to possibilities, maaaan.
(3) The irony is not lost on them.

I'm sorry, there was just too much to limit myself to just one :laughing: pahahahahaha

....Please don't leave me.....


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> My logic is not broken and it makes perfect sense. And the only reason you think my "manipulation is feeble" is because I'm not trying to manipulate you. *You* on the other hand? Offering cookies when you know I like cookies to get me to do something? Caught out manipulative infj!!!!
> 
> Infj: (1) Paranoid about their extrovert counterpart because they have more Fe people skills than they do.
> (2) Don't understand so claim it to be broken. Open your mind to possibilities, maaaan.
> (3) The irony is not lost on them.
> 
> I'm sorry, there was just too much to limit myself to just one :laughing: pahahahahaha
> 
> ....Please don't leave me.....


Enfj here's your cookie. Better? Now why don't we talk about those insecurity issues you have about being alone.


----------



## Because_why_not

Ooh sorry, Infj! We can't all be lone wolves like you. (Even though we know you're not either.)


----------



## Siri

That makes no sense :/


----------



## Eset

Hey, I'm still tired:









So have this song:


----------



## Because_why_not

Siri said:


> That makes no sense :/


That's because you need to work on your inferior Te, Infp 

Narci: What's the point in wasting my time on you and that?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj can't stop with their insistent babbling on what everyone's problems are and how to fix them.


----------



## Because_why_not

infj is a black pot.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> infj is a black pot.


Glad to know I'm more useful than a enfj.


----------



## Because_why_not

Actually kettles are a God-sent. They save time, money and energy. 

Infj: superiority complex is just as strong as their martyr complex.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> Actually kettles are a God-sent. They save time, money and energy.
> 
> Infj: superiority complex is just as strong as their martyr complex.


Have you forgotten about the nt already? Well ok time to own it. Now bow down before me mere mortal enfj that I may sacrifice myself to save you from yourself!


----------



## Because_why_not

Eh? What/who NT? 

Infj's, no one can understand them in more ways than one....


----------



## Siri

Because_why_not said:


> That's because you need to work on your inferior Te, Infp


I don't think you understand Te then


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Soft like a baby's ass


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> Eh? What/who NT?
> 
> Infj's, no one can understand them in more ways than one....


Enfj needs help with their pekbac issue. Now let us go forth and recruit minions to take over the world and save it from our nt supressors! With my unicorn leading us into battle nothing can stop us! It has +20 against intj.


----------



## Because_why_not

Siri said:


> I don't think you understand Te then


Te evaluates the external world logically to come to conclusions. You couldn't do that - you even admitted so. Infp doesn't understand their own Te muwahaha.
@Aladdin Sane

No, infp's are soft as the white cat you sit there stroking while you wait for James Bond.


----------



## Siri

Because_why_not said:


> Te evaluates the external world logically to come to conclusions. You couldn't do that - you even admitted so. Infp doesn't understand their own Te muwahaha.


 No, I had said that you made no sense because you based your reasoning on something that didn't even exist in the first place.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

michaelthemessiah said:


> Go home parrot, you're drunk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't feed the tro.. err parrot


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Don't feed the tro.. err parrot


The LAST thing he needs is to be fed more....literally fed. LMAO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azure Dreamer

michaelthemessiah said:


> The LAST thing he needs is to be fed more....literally fed. LMAO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes needs some diet and exercise.


----------



## Eset

INFJ:
You might as well be an INTJ,
Ni-Fe to Ni-Te can't be that hard,
surely.


----------



## Because_why_not

> Fi/Fe are unable to banter.
> How are you ENFJ again?


Because I say so! My Fe is obvious! Must be Fe dom.

INTP: Go back to your anime. We're discussing _real _people here.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Because_why_not said:


> Because I say so! My Fe is obvious! Must be Fe dom.
> 
> INTP: Go back to your anime. We're discussing _real _people here.


Hey now animu is bae 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not

ENFPs speak their own language and expect others to just follow. Must be that Fi - that works the same way too.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Because_why_not said:


> ENFPs speak their own language and expect others to just follow. Must be that Fi - that works the same way too.


Yup pretty much, and yet here I am lovable as always :3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not

Booooo! If you're in _my_ temperament, you follow _my_ rules, NF! Now start criticising others! 

ENFP: it's like infp, but with 30% more crazy.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Because_why_not said:


> Booooo! If you're in _my_ temperament, you follow _my_ rules, NF! Now start criticising others!
> 
> ENFP: it's like infp, but with 30% more crazy.


lmfao who made ENFJ ruler of NFs  okay ill go just dont cry now:

yo...you...youre a towel!!!!!!!

omgimsosorryiwenttoofaromg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not

Because I am Enfj - the driver, the leader. I steer and you all push. Muwahahaha

And towel = towellie from South Park, a lazy stoner. Gasp! How dare you!!!

ENFP: if they were an inanimate object, it'd be a Jack in the box. They go to a crazy tune and will jump and explode at you when least expected


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Because_why_not said:


> Because I am Enfj - the driver, the leader. I steer and you all push. Muwahahaha
> 
> And towel = towellie from South Park, a lazy stoner. Gasp! How dare you!!!
> 
> ENFP: if they were an inanimate object, it'd be a Jack in the box. They go to a crazy tune and will jump and explode at you when least expected


Hehehehe :3 yup but ENFJs are pushovers they dont get to be leaders they are wannabe helicopter moms


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

> Because I am Enfj - the driver, the leader. I steer and you all push. Muwahahaha


----------



## Because_why_not

michaelthemessiah said:


> Hehehehe :3 yup but ENFJs are pushovers they dont get to be leaders they are wannabe helicopter moms


Pfft, I'm the human Mufasa. Or are you saying Mufasa couldn't lead. :O How could you?!?!?



narcissistic said:


>


Many, including you remember?

INTP: If it's not a meme, they can communicate it.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Because_why_not said:


> Pfft, I'm the human Mufasa. Or are you saying Mufasa couldn't lead. :O How could you?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Many, including you remember?
> 
> INTP: If it's not a meme, they can communicate it.


Im saying mufassa was in favor of segregation and the creation of ghettos where he deemed those unworthy to live. If anything scar was ambitious in trying to give those without a voice a chance to come out of the shadows hes basically hyena MLK (or maybe rather malcom X bc he did kill his brother afterall XD). Too bad he was an incompetent leader and let everyone starve

so yeah screw mufasa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not

Yeah, but he wanted segregation and he got it and maintained it! He had a vision and realised that! Great leader.

Anyway, he has to protect the ecosystem. With too many hyenas, there is over hunting which caused the problems under Scar. Maybe Mufasa just had to do what was necessary for everyone - that's selfless Fe right there!

Same can't be said for selfish Fi....

I AM MUFASA!


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Because_why_not said:


> Yeah, but he wanted segregation and he got it and maintained it! He had a vision and realised that! Great leader.
> 
> Anyway, he has to protect the ecosystem. With too many hyenas, there is over hunting which caused the problems under Scar. Maybe Mufasa just had to do what was necessary for everyone - that's selfless Fe right there!
> 
> Same can't be said for selfish Fi....


oh please why does he arbitrarily decide who gets to starve and not starve, we should call mufasa a friggin fascist dictator who makes arbitrary decisions on whos inferior and superior based on a subjective decision. If anything they shoulda let the lions die off a bit so more smaller animals could eat or sine effecient T solution. Face it Mufasa is a racist subjective arbitrary ruler an ENTP would do much better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not

Entp's can't lead - too lazy and disorganised. Also live in la-la land.

ENFP: Like ENTP only they are the mayors of La-la land. (Btw, nothing gets done by them either)


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Because_why_not said:


> Entp's can't lead - too lazy and disorganised. Also live in la-la land.
> 
> ENFP: Like ENTP only they are the mayors of La-la land. (Btw, nothing gets done by them either)


Im not suggesting I could do a better job, just that ENFJ is a pretty shit leader in your example


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelthemessiah

michaelthemessiah said:


> Im not suggesting I could do a better job, just that ENFJ is a pretty shit leader in your example
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also lets be real, ENTP would do a dar better job than an ENFJ youre the one in lala land of their own ego 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not

The only way you'd think an ENFJ can't lead is because you've been lead without realising. That's how we do it, man! ENTP only _wishes_ it could ENFJ.

ENFP: Respect ENTP more than their own leaders because ENFJ just hurt their Fi. > "I don't wanna play with you now!" (Just for clarity this is ENFP's speech)


----------



## Eset

I'm trying to find ways to get into this argument, but NF talk makes it hard...:/


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Because_why_not said:


> The only way you'd think an ENFJ can't lead is because you've been lead without realising. That's how we do it, man! ENTP only _wishes_ it could ENFJ.
> 
> ENFP: Respect ENTP more than their own leaders because ENFJ just hurt their Fi. > "I don't wanna play with you now!" (Just for clarity this is ENFP's speech)


BAHAHAHA find me 1 ENTP that wishes they were even close to ENFJ lmfao i respect leaders that are actully good  youre just mad I popped your fantasy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not

Whatevs dude I'm eating popcorn (literally) and listening to Circle of Life while I wait for Fi to hit back.

INTP - "Argument, you say? How do I make this a threesome???"

EDIT: oops got there first.



> BAHAHAHA find me 1 ENTP that wishes they were even close to ENFJ lmfao i respect leaders that are actully good  youre just mad I popped your fantasy


ENFP: Apparently believes that no ENTPs can be ENFJs without asking them, just assuming because it's what they feel so why doesn't everyone? Fi at its finest everyone!


----------



## michaelthemessiah

narcissistic said:


> I'm trying to find ways to get into this argument, but NF talk makes it hard...:/


Go back to your hentai weeb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelthemessiah

anyway im done arguing bc i suck XD i had fun tho later folks  see yall around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not

michaelthemessiah said:


> anyway im done arguing bc i suck XD i had fun tho later folks  see yall around
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I'll be good! Honest!!!!!!!!


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Because_why_not said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I'll be good! Honest!!!!!!!!


How to leverage an ENFJ 101 B) i got them eating out of my hands muhahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not

Lol ENFP knows their argument is bad so guilt-trips Fe....

ENFP = evil.


----------



## Eset

ENFP sees a pro level Internet arguer, 
Is intimidated.


----------



## Because_why_not

ENFP has gone. Why do I scare off people :<


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Because_why_not said:


> Lol ENFP knows their argument is bad so guilt-trips Fe....
> 
> ENFP = evil.


Muahahaha 



Because_why_not said:


> ENFP has gone. Why do I scare off people :<


awwuh dont worry, you're not that important. 

my phone only died when i was out lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not

...My mummy says I'm special....


ENFP: Could never be as truthful as mummy!!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj needs to be less idealistic


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Because_why_not said:


> ...My mummy says I'm special....
> 
> 
> ENFP: Could never be as truthful as mummy!!


Wrong XNFP is more fuck you mum you dont know me or who I am GOSSHH YOU JUST DONT UNDERSTAND 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not

Infj - did you write that down in your angsty diary?
@michaelthemessiah How could an ENFP mummy say "God you don't understand, mum!"?

Logic skills: ENFP.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Because_why_not said:


> Infj - did you write that down in your angsty diary?
> @michaelthemessiah How could an ENFP mummy say "God you don't understand, mum!"?
> 
> Logic skills: ENFP.


nah im too lazy for a diary 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not

....

Reading skills: ENFP


----------



## michaelthemessiah

wait im confused why would I be a mum when im a dude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> Infj - did you write that down in your angsty diary?


there you go again making assumptions enfj. Shouldn't you and enfp be trying to play santa soon?


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Because_why_not said:


> ....
> 
> Reading skills: ENFP


your post got cut off on mobile until i quoted it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Azure_Zalaire said:


> there you go again making assumptions enfj. Shouldn't you and enfp be trying to play santa soon?


screw santa he operates off of slave labor and narcissistic glorification of how awesome is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not

If it cut off, how did you see the diary bit and not infj if it was on the same line, only a few words apart? 

ENFP: You don't fool anyone haha

EDIT

God, you hate Mufasa, you hate Santa. What the Hell do you like? ENFP, not as optimistic as people think, apparently.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Because_why_not said:


> If it cut off, how did you see the diary bit and not infj if it was on the same line, only a few words apart?
> 
> ENFP: You don't fool anyone haha
> 
> EDIT
> 
> God, you hate Mufasa, you hate Santa. What the Hell do you like? ENFP, not as optimistic as people think, apparently.


I cant explain it now bc it is fixed now, but earlier it was >,> ugh nevermind then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelthemessiah

its bc of your edits >,<


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not

But I didn't edit the "infj" in because the whole post was originally for infj....

ENFP = you can't bullshit your way out of a paper bag, stop trying.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfp we know you have trouble with commitment and focusing but you don't have to provide more examples for us

Enfj you are Santa the cookies,.spreading goodwill and always judging who's naughty or nice


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Enfp we know you have trouble with commitment and focusing but you don't have to provide more examples for us
> 
> Enfj you are Santa the cookies,.spreading goodwill and always judging who's naughty or nice


LMAO  its funny bc im the exact opposite but okay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not

Better than just wanting the good in people and crying when it doesn't work out.

...Move out my way, Enfp! You're always getting in the way telling me out your new "cool" ideas.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Because_why_not said:


> Better than just wanting the good in people and crying when it doesn't work out.
> 
> ...Move out my way, Enfp! You're always getting in the way telling me out your new "cool" ideas.


lets be honest here you cant stop obsessing over me *flips hair*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> Better than just wanting the good in people and crying when it doesn't work out.
> 
> ...Move out my way, Enfp! You're always getting in the way telling me out your new "cool" ideas.


Enfj will never be as creative as enfp or fabulous as Infj

Enfp to fabulous for everyone else but not as good as Infj


----------



## Because_why_not

ENFP: I think this is just your internal feelings being pushed on me due to your Fi xD

INFJ = Like ENFJ, but 20% less awesome.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Enfj will never be as creative as enfp or fabulous as Infj
> 
> Enfp to fabulous for everyone else but not as good as Infj


fair point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Because_why_not said:


> ENFP: I think this is just your internal feelings being pushed on me due to your Fi xD
> 
> INFJ = Like ENFJ, but 20% less awesome.


wouldn't you wish 

also Ni>Fe but Ne is GOAT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> ENFP: I think this is just your internal feelings being pushed on me due to your Fi xD
> 
> INFJ = Like ENFJ, but 20% less awesome.


Good because then enfj will be the first to get killed by the nt mob while we silently remain in control as the power behind the throne.


----------



## Because_why_not

Speak for yourself enfp. No, seriously. I don't your Fi to speak for me.

INFJ: Not for accurate for me - have you not read my posts? I'm creative af.

Infj - tries to hit me down with their secret weapon - passive aggressiveness

PS
@Azure_Zalaire: Stop bigging the NTs up ffs dude. Have some confidence in the NFs. We got this and we're 100% more awesome than them. They've never beaten me muwahaha


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> Speak for yourself enfp. No, seriously. I don't your Fi to speak for me.
> 
> INFJ: Not for accurate for me - have you not read my posts? I'm creative af.
> 
> Infj - tries to hit me down with their secret weapon - passive aggressiveness
> 
> PS
> @Azure_Zalaire: Stop bigging the NTs up ffs dude. Have some confidence in the NFs. We got this and we're 100% more awesome than them. They've never beaten me muwahaha


Pride comment before the fall. I'd rather over estimate them then be un prepared. So endf how do you plan to fend off the others when your charm fails?


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Pride comment before the fall. I'd rather over estimate them then be un prepared. So endf how do you plan to fend off the others when your charm fails?


Exactly lmao NFs have strengths but lets be honest NTs have some serious strengths sorry bud ENFJ is a scrub  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not

We don't need a plan! We works as it comes with our awesome Fe!










Guys, when you have me on your team you have a good chance! Seriously! Trust in me!


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Because_why_not said:


> We don't need a plan! We works as it comes with our awesome Fe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, when you have me on your team you have a good chance! Seriously! Trust in me!


that sounds like cancer LMAO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


>


Are you crazy INTP? Total chaos!?!?



> You can ignore all you like, but you're involved in this too. You're the boss that fired me and left me with too much time on my hands.
> 
> ENTJ: the root of all of life's problems.


No. I fired the ENFJ because he couldn't pull his own weight and was already mopy dopey talking about his emotions.



> Do you have any with good straps though? Preferable with a mixture of fashion and function?


Yes.


----------



## AshOrLey

flourine said:


> Every INFP wants to be an INTP.


Every Enfp wants to be an Entp wants to be a Entj



Because_why_not said:


> FARTFACE!!!!


WOW KEEP IT G-RATED IN HERE, PLEASE. There are kids watching, @narcissistic for example.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Because_why_not said:


> The only reason I stopped putting out was because you got lazy! Why should I give my hot body for someone who'll flop like a dying fish for two minutes and then shout their own name as they climax!? I had needs! That's why I had to turn to your friend. At least he didn't put on My Little Pony to get in the mood. Yeah, we watched actual adult porn! And after, we laughed at you.
> 
> Keep the kids, I hate to look at their faces now. I'll have Joe the Fish (who is a dog in case you forgot) Thank you very much.
> 
> FARTFACE!!!!


LOL

Yeah, I do say my name when I orgasm, "Oh JOHNNY!!" "What's that dear?" "Shut up bitch!!"

yeah well have fun with dog fish face. I'll put a nice mat outside when you come crawling back, you skank!!


----------



## Eset

> Are you crazy INTP? Total chaos!?!?














> WOW KEEP IT G-RATED IN HERE, PLEASE. There are kids watching, @narcissistic for example.


That's why everyone here besides BWN is Gen. Z.
Good one.
(and johnny)


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> That's why everyone here besides BWN is Gen. Z.
> Good one.


Excellent Performance INTP, but unfortunately that doesn't meet my excellent Te Dom standards. I am a guy with very high standards afterall.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

AshOrLey said:


> Every Enfp wants to be an Entp wants to be a Entj
> 
> 
> 
> WOW KEEP IT G-RATED IN HERE, PLEASE. There are kids watching, @narcissistic for example.


INFP with all your fanfiction I know you are among the least G rated among us!


----------



## johnnyyukon

AshOrLey said:


> Why don't you fight me instead, punk! Chicken!


Well, I was taught not to fight emotional invalids who hit like my grandma, but I guess I could make an exception


----------



## RaisinKG

> INFP with all your fanfiction I know you are among the least G rated among us!


Like you're the one without fanfics, INFJ. MBTI Fanfics at that.


----------



## Because_why_not

johnnyyukon said:


> LOL
> 
> Yeah, I do say my name when I orgasm, "Oh JOHNNY!!" "What's that dear?" "Shut up bitch!!"
> 
> yeah well have fun with dog fish face. I'll put a nice mat outside when you come crawling back, you skank!!


Naah. All I need is some peanut butter and Joe will do ten times the job you ever did. Good luck turning those brats into anything respectable - not with your genes in them. If only I'd fucked that waiter in Spain instead, then they might've had a chance. 

Enjoy life waiting for something that will never happen, prick.


----------



## Eset

> Excellent Performance INTP, but unfortunately that doesn't meet my excellent Te Dom standards. I am a guy with very high standards afterall.


Sorry for not being Te dom,
does it make you happier that my Te is 2nd in my function order?


----------



## Because_why_not

Your personality type is a joke and so are you.

Everyone laughs: hahahaha


----------



## Azure Dreamer

flourine said:


> Like you're the one without fanfics, INFJ. MBTI Fanfics at that.


ENTJ Meh your fanfic is business proposals and business offers. Ohh look im taking over the world while making money! (and happy ending)

ENFJ screw it the gags apparently aren't working. Best I can do is just toss you in the dungeon with the others and see if that works better.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Your personality type is a joke and so are you.
> 
> Everyone laughs: hahahaha


----------



## Azure Dreamer

INTP needs more lovers so:

I love @narcissistic


----------



## Because_why_not

INTP: Boring af.

Stop posting pics of the Joker. We don't need to have your crush shoved down our throats.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> INTP: Boring af.
> 
> Stop posting pics of the Joker. We don't need to have your crush shoved down our throats.












So who's next on my Ne agenda then?



> I love @narcissistic


You've added yourself to my list of lovers now.


----------



## Because_why_not

Yeah you wanna fuck the joker, we get it.


----------



## Eset




----------



## johnnyyukon

Because_why_not said:


> Naah. All I need is some peanut butter and Joe will do ten times the job you ever did. Good luck turning those brats into anything respectable - not with your genes in them. If only I'd fucked that waiter in Spain instead, then they might've had a chance.
> 
> Enjoy life waiting for something that will never happen, prick.


So Joe works harder when you eat peanut butter in front of him? Or maybe that gets him off enough for his golf pencil to work once a year.

But Johnny Jr. and Johnniette don't need shit BUT my genes. My seed is like the fountain of awesomeness, planted or, uh, swallowed.

Aw, you talking about my prick brings back some good times, speaking of swallowing. D


----------



## johnnyyukon

narcissistic said:


> That's why everyone here besides BWN is Gen. Z.
> Good one.
> (and johnny)


If you're actually a Batman, 1989 fan, then I have NOTHING bad to say about you. Jack Nicholson is a god in that movie, and Keaton, and Kim Basinger (she's so fucking adorable).


----------



## Because_why_not

johnnyyukon said:


> So Joe works harder when you eat peanut butter in front of him? Or maybe that gets him off enough for his golf pencil to work once a year.
> 
> But Johnny Jr. and Johnniette don't need shit BUT my genes. My seed is like the fountain of awesomeness, planted or, uh, swallowed.
> 
> Aw, you talking about my prick brings back some good times, speaking of swallowing. D


I admit, the one thing you did for me was eat some pineapple. I do like pina colada after all  But I also like walks on beach and you never took me to the beach. I did everything for you. I even let you give our kids their retarded names and I had to put with my parents telling me they were not having a granddaughter called Johnniette. They went on and on but I did it all for you!

No, I'll be happy with Joe the Fish (Like I said when your son names the dog "Joe the Fish", he has no chance in life!). Or is this just those icky ENTP genes he inherited from you?

There's nothing more you can do for me now, unless you want to give me Simon's number. Known you though, you'd probably just get that wrong too.


PS @narcissistic the INTP who suddenly wants the be The Joker (an ENTP) just because I happen to be giving my attention to an ENTP. I know I've had entp dick, but you don't have to beg for it too.


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> That's why everyone here besides BWN is Gen. Z.
> Good one.
> (and johnny)


I was going to ask how you knew that but I figured it out.
Also, you're still just a chil'.



johnnyyukon said:


> Well, I was taught not to fight emotional invalids who hit like my grandma, but I guess I could make an exception


Ha! I can hit like Chuck Norris.

* *

















narcissistic said:


>


You. Are.

SMILING!?!?!??!!?!?


----------



## Eset

> PS @narcissistic the INTP who suddenly wants the be The Joker (an ENTP) just because I happen to be giving my attention to an ENTP. I know I've had entp dick, but you don't have to beg for it too.


Only a thirsty fuck boy would arrive to that conclusion,











> You. Are.
> 
> SMILING!?!?!??!!?!?


I mean that's how INTPs smile,
either no effort at all or they go full out and look like a creepy stalker.
I.e.
This:








Or this:


----------



## Because_why_not

> Only a thirsty fuck boy would arrive to that conclusion,


Defensive - what I said must be true. It's what Freud said.

INTP: the defence mechanisms made "human"


----------



## Eset

> Defensive - what I said must be true. It's what Freud said.


Any negative response could be classified as defensive.


----------



## Because_why_not

Defensive about your defensiveness. Yup, called it. I'm right.


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> I mean that's how INTPs smile,
> either no effort at all or they go full out and look like a creepy stalker.
> I.e.
> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this:


Haha um no, it's either the first one or this:


----------



## RaisinKG

ok

it is time I shapeshift into a new type. but what should I shift into? hmm...


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj secretly wants to be a lover of Intp roud:

Infp trying to help out intp :kitteh:


----------



## Eset

Esfj. - flourine


----------



## Azure Dreamer

flourine said:


> ok
> 
> it is time I shapeshift into a new type. but what should I shift into? hmm...


Umm isfp? Idk


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Enfj secretly wants to be a lover of Intp roud:
> 
> Infp trying to help out intp :kitteh:


Nah can't you tell I've just broken up with an ENTP: I don't want their introvert, socially awkward counterpart, INTP.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Because_why_not said:


> I admit, the one thing you did for me was eat some pineapple. I do like pina colada after all  But I also like walks on beach and you never took me to the beach. I did everything for you. I even let you give our kids their retarded names and I had to put with my parents telling me they were not having a granddaughter called Johnniette. They went on and on but I did it all for you!
> 
> No, I'll be happy with Joe the Fish (Like I said when your son names the dog "Joe the Fish", he has no chance in life!). Or is this just those icky ENTP genes he inherited from you?
> 
> There's nothing more you can do for me now, unless you want to give me Simon's number. Known you though, you'd probably just get that wrong too.
> 
> 
> PS @narcissistic the INTP who suddenly wants the be The Joker (an ENTP) just because I happen to be giving my attention to an ENTP. I know I've had entp dick, but you don't have to beg for it too.


So basically ur sayin' you know pineapple makes jizz tastes better? Well alright, I guess you're still cool.

But don't be bashin' Johnnyiette! It's a LOVELY name.

Simon, the mentally challenged fat guy that mowed our lawn until he crapped his pants? I mean, yea, I'm sure I could set ya'll up.

Oh, some non criticism your way for knowing the Joker is ENTP (a lot of people don't know/deny that *shrug).


----------



## RaisinKG

isfp: 1
esfj: 1

guys i need more input


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Defensive about your defensiveness. Yup, called it. I'm right.














> Nah can't you tell I've just broken up with an ENTP: I don't want their introvert, socially awkward counterpart, INTP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> Nah can't you tell I've just broken up with an ENTP: I don't want their introvert, socially awkward counterpart, INTP.


 Aww you just need to find yourself a nice non intp/entp person to:


----------



## RaisinKG

anyone here watched Naruto?


----------



## Eset

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Aww you just need to find yourself a nice non intp/entp person to:














> anyone here watched Naruto?


I'm good thanks.


----------



## RaisinKG

> I'm good thanks.


Ill take that as a yes. Have you also watched Dragon Ball Z? Must be an INTP's favorite anime.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

flourine said:


> anyone here watched Naruto?


A long time ago. Why?


----------



## JayShambles

Actually i do so stfu


----------



## Shinsei

I seriously have no idea what you are on about. Any way wrong place.


----------



## Shinsei

Dude this thread is supposed to be a joke, chill.


----------



## Eset

Wait, why is ENFP arguing about Fe as if it's personal?
ENFP doesn't even have Fe....


----------



## Because_why_not

Guys, there's this awesome thing called PM. I know it's rubbish on this site, but it means you can have a private conversation. 

[insert something about intj's here]



> Wait, why is ENFP arguing about Fe as if it's personal?
> ENFP doesn't even have Fe....


Jay hasn't said anything like that....


----------



## Eset

> Jay hasn't said anything like that....


What was his story about then.

TLR version?
(I'm lazy ok)


----------



## JayShambles

Sorry, should have used the venting section, but I was accused of upsetting that girl within this thread


----------



## JayShambles

Siri I'm sorry


----------



## Shinsei

ENFJ am just as confused as you are.


----------



## Eset

Wait...

So Jay + L'[something] Terrible = Chat
Chat = Bad times
Bad times = Feelsbadman

Is this the correct formula?


----------



## JayShambles

narcissistic said:


> Wait...
> 
> So Jay + L'[something] Terrible = Chat
> Chat = Bad times
> Bad times = Feelsbadman
> 
> Is this the correct formula?


Haha you're type it out like a formulae you funny one.. But yeah, something like that.. I'll apologize now


----------



## Because_why_not

Shinsei said:


> ENFJ am just as confused as you are.


I'm not confused. Just concerned that maybe posting on here might not be the best thing for it xD

Intj: actually does know how enfp works. They start them up, watch them go, then claim to know nothing. You're not Jon Snow and I know you know, you know...


----------



## Eset

JayShambles said:


> Haha you're type it out like a formulae you funny one.. But yeah, something like that.. I'll apologize now


How did:
"So Jay + L'[something] Terrible = Chat"
Come to be?

Did you initiate it, or her?


----------



## Shinsei

INTP is still interested in derailing things come don't let that Ne take over.


----------



## Because_why_not

Intj = it's synonymous with hypocrite, you know.


----------



## Eset

> INTP is still interested in derailing things come don't let that Ne take over.


Pffftyt..
That's what INTPs specialize in.

ENFJ:
Knows how to make INTPs feel super uncomfortable with all their Fe.


----------



## Shinsei

Be quite ENFJ I had no idea who he was even talking to lol. come on give me your Fe love.


----------



## Because_why_not

You were the one who brought it up to him!!!!

Evil mastermind need to work on his subtleties. Perhaps working on the Se could help. Even if that doesn't help this, you at least won't be tripping over your own shoelaces.


----------



## JayShambles

I'll send it to you


----------



## Shinsei

ENFJ you would think for an extrovert they would spend less time online, this ENFJ must have no friends.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> The difference between enfj and infj:
> 
> E = Has Fe first. Is comfortable with this so uses it for good to help their friends and the greater good. Everyone is happy.
> 
> I = Sees the future and manipulates people to get the result they want. There's a reason why there aren't that many of you anymore. Lucky for you we're still not hunting witches.


Enfj were responsible for the Salem which hunt. Trying to threaten infj into submission won't work enfj. Besides we all know your jealous you can't fly on a broom with a pet cat companion.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Siri said:


> Indeed he is
> 
> Have you seen the video where he describes INTP and ISTP as cats?


Lost all credibility for me when he talks about eyes/facial identification of types.


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Enfj were responsible for the Salem which hunt. Trying to threaten infj into submission won't work enfj. Besides we all know your jealous you can't fly on a broom with a pet cat companion.


Tut tut tut. Making more claims without any proof and it's impossible to tell. Infj: masters of bullshit but will try and sell it off as some divine wisdom.


----------



## Siri

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Lost all credibility for me when he talks about eyes/facial identification of types.


I don't support visual identification of types either, but I've heard that SFJs are generally good at identifying a type that way.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> Tut tut tut. Making more claims without any proof and it's impossible to tell. Infj: masters of bullshit but will try and sell it off as some define wisdom.


Sorry not falling for being gaslit again enfj. Master manipulation indeed , we all know enfj are more uncaring than infj.



Siri said:


> I don't support visual identification of types either, but I've heard that SFJs are generally good at identifying a type that way.


 truth or not I still don't like that stuff being propagated by people not willing to question it or may warp it. I just see bad stuff coming from it. Anyways that was my final 2 cents on that subject.


----------



## Siri

Also there's a thread on wikisocion that goes deeper into visual identification.


----------



## Eset

I think poop can determine your type.


----------



## Siri

Have you tried it?


----------



## Eset

Idk,
I need a good test sample i.e. 20 people to get some _rough_ ideas of such.

I might make a thread later on it,
where you enter your MBTI type as well what kind of shits do you have regularly.


----------



## Because_why_not

> Idk,
> I need a good test sample i.e. 20 people to get some rough ideas of such.


20? 20?! 20?!?!?!!?

Tell me you're being sarcastic!!!!! Tell meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!

Intp forgot how to Nt if not....


----------



## Siri

Well then good luck with testing shits regularly.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

narcissistic said:


> Idk,
> I need a good test sample i.e. 20 people to get some _rough_ ideas of such.


30 minimum for statistical validity. Though I suspect this to be a normal intp post just to get a reaction.


----------



## Because_why_not

More like good luck generalising to the population with such a small sample. Amateur. 

Infp: stop getting involved, with a Te as low and underdeveloped as yours, you can't science. You can join in crying though when the study is denied publication because its shit small sample.


----------



## Siri

ENFJ: yeh yeh, you just get back to partying.


----------



## AshOrLey

Enfj: Secretly generalizing everyone! HYPOCRIIIIIITE


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp individualizing everyone and secretly wants to generalize everyone.


----------



## Eset

Actually 40 is the minimum for statistical validity (well actually no, just that beyond 40 and you'll get similar results).
Also there's a lot of calculations determining such, 
like this nice calculator:
The pretty calculator

There's plenty of sources to read about such if you wish to,
in which I cba linking since I know that non of you actually care to reach such.

Also I chose 20, because I doubt I'll get 40 people contributing on:
"Does your poop correlate to your MBTI type?"


----------



## Azure Dreamer

narcissistic said:


> Actually 40 is the minimum for statistical validity (well actually no, just that beyond 40 and you'll get similar results).
> Also there's a lot of calculations determining such,
> like this nice calculator:
> Sample Size Calculator - Confidence Level, Confidence Interval, Sample Size, Population Size, Relevant Population - Creative Research Systems
> 
> There's plenty of sources to read about such if you wish to,
> in which I cba linking since I know that non of you actually care to reach such.
> 
> Also I chose 20, because I doubt I'll get 40 people contributing on:
> "Does your poop correlate to you MBTI type?"


For intp I'm positive we can collect enough samples to send to you to run a valid statistical test. :laughing:


----------



## Because_why_not

Honey, I did a science degree. Statistical analysis was a large part of it.

Intp: so cute when they try and science. Leave that to the people who actually know what they're talking about.

I notice the difference appearing between me and Azure:

He's positive and encouraging.
I'm condescending and a dick.

WAIT TO MAKE ME FEEL BAD INFJ!!!!!!


----------



## Eset

> Honey, I did a science degree. Statistical analysis was a large part of it.


I'm sure you did, honey. I did a degree in statistics, which is more statistical.
Also what part of Science did you degree in, like specifics. 



> so cute when they try and science.


That's how INTPs pull the ladies.



> Leave that to the people who actually know what they're talking about.


I know it, because I google'd it!


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> Don't tickle my Ti ;P
> 
> Nah, haven't used maths in like 3 years.
> So I'm going to be very shoddy.


I tickled my Ti so much throughout all those years of mathmaticiousness, that I got gray hair. 

It's kinda cute, tho. 










Also, look everyone, the intp humbled itself in regards to the mathz! :0 TAKE PICTURES OF THIS SPECIMEN'S RARE BEHAVIOR!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> @Azure_Zalaire If you had friends, my introverted cousin, you would know that if everyone in the group wants you to go clubbing with them, you go, even if you don't want to. That Fe comes at cost, you know. But instead you're sat at home, wondering how you too can lead half a globe to war if you honed in on Ni Fe like what you're practising for now.


Please reality set in long ago. All or nothing in everything possible. In between is where you suffocate with no direction to head towards. Besides there you go off again making assumptions that I don't have any friends enfj.


----------



## AshOrLey

OK, my values are kicking in, and I must confess that I lied. I don't have a mathematician degree. Yet. I am trying to pass the final test. If I don't get the answer right on this problem, I fail. If anyone can help me, I would greatly appreciate it (Ti, perhaps?) 

Wang bought 10 tickets for a racecar game, using his leftover 1000 dollars, split evenly. The game starts at 4:30 AM. Every other, "the" in this problem represents another 20 minutes that passed by. When Wang arrived to the game, he gave the clerk 10 tickets. The clerk raised an eyebrow, shook his head, and said that he only accepted dollhairs. He then shoved 5 tickets back into Wang's face, but the other other 5 tickets got lost somewhere. Wang went back to the store and asked for his 1000 dollars back, but he only got as much as the amount of tickets he had left. Wang went back to the game, but the clerk facepalmed and reiterated the fact that he only accepts dollhairs or a full 10 ticket receipt. Wang hissed, and scratched him in the face. They wrestled for a while on the floor, until all of Wang's dough, in which he was going to give to the clerk, was stolen. 40% went to Ralph, 50% went to Tyrone, and 10% went to Muhammad. Tyrone found out that he could trade 15% of his money to the clerk so that Wang's death will be covered up. The clerk accepts this, but with the exception of there being a split between the money and amount of tickets that were left from the fight. Ralph and Muhammad decide to pitch in, and offer to rake the clerk's lawn on Friday evenings in order to help pay for the deal. This factors 5% as a total into the deal. If Ralph, Tyrone, and Muhammad want to make it to the game exactly once starts, how much time do they have left? How much money does Ralph, Tyrone, and Muhammad currently have?


----------



## Because_why_not

Funny how the one this thread doing the best is the INFP: The one who is ruled by feeling and the "nice" one.

We all need to up our game!!!

Infj: Your unicorns and leprechauns don't count. We're talking _human_ friends.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

AshOrLey said:


> OK, my values are kicking in, and I must confess that I lied. I don't have a mathematician degree. Yet. I am trying to pass the final test. If I don't get the answer right on this problem, I fail. If anyone can help me, I would greatly appreciate it (Ti, perhaps?)
> 
> Wang bought 10 tickets for a racecar game, using his leftover 1000 dollars, split evenly. The game starts at 4:30 AM. Every other, "the" in this problem represents another 20 minutes that passed by. When Wang arrived to the game, he gave the clerk 10 tickets. The clerk raised an eyebrow, shook his head, and said that he only accepted dollhairs. He then shoved 5 tickets back into Wang's face, but the other other 5 tickets got lost somewhere. Wang went back to the store and asked for his 1000 dollars back, but he only got as much as the amount of tickets he had left. Wang went back to the game, but the clerk facepalmed and reiterated the fact that he only accepts dollhairs or a full 10 ticket receipt. Wang hissed, and scratched him in the face. They wrestled for a while on the floor, until all of Wang's dough, in which he was going to give to the clerk, was stolen. 40% went to Ralph, 50% went to Tyrone, and 10% went to Muhammad. Tyrone found out that he could trade 15% of his money to the clerk so that Wang's death will be covered up. The clerk accepts this, but with the exception of there being a split between the money and amount of tickets that were left from the fight. Ralph and Muhammad decide to pitch in, and offer to rake the clerk's lawn on Friday evenings in order to help pay for the deal. This factors 5% as a total into the deal. If Ralph, Tyrone, and Muhammad want to make it to the game exactly once starts, how much time do they have left? How much money does Ralph, Tyrone, and Muhammad currently have?


Trick question. Infp crafty when ne kicks into overtime.
@Because_why_not there you go making assumptions yes I have human Friends. Enfj work on that ti of yours with assumptions.


----------



## Because_why_not

@Azure_Zalaire then prove it! @AshOrLey doesn't count because she's friends with everyone.

Infj: been living in la-la land for two long and now can't distinguish between reality and the mystical Ni plain.

Edit cos this _needs_ an evil laugh:

Muwahahahahahahahahha


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> @Azure_Zalaire then prove it! @AshOrLey doesn't count because she's friends with everyone.
> 
> Infj: been living in la-la land for two long and now can't distinguish between reality and the mystical Ni plain.
> 
> Edit cos this _needs_ an evil laugh:
> 
> Muwahahahahahahahahha



* *





OK, my values are kicking in, and I must confess that I lied. I don't have a mathematician degree. Yet. I am trying to pass the final test. If I don't get _the_ answer right on this problem, I fail. If anyone can help me, I would greatly appreciate it (Ti, perhaps?)

Wang bought 10 tickets for a racecar game, using his leftover 1000 dollars, split evenly. *The game starts at 4:30 AM*. Every other, "_the_" in this problem represents another 20 minutes that passed by. *When Wang arrived to the game*, he gave the clerk 10 tickets. The clerk raised an eyebrow, shook his head, and said that he only accepted dollhairs. He then shoved 5 tickets back into Wang's face, but _the_ other other 5 tickets got lost somewhere. Wang went back to _the_ store and asked for his 1000 dollars back, but he only got as much as _the_ amount of tickets he had left. Wang went back to _the_ game, but _the_ clerk facepalmed and reiterated _the_ fact that he only accepts dollhairs or a full 10 ticket receipt. Wang hissed, and scratched him in _the_ face. They wrestled for a while on the floor, until all of Wang's dough, in which he was going to give to the clerk, was stolen. 40% went to Ralph, 50% went to Tyrone, and 10% went to Muhammad. Tyrone found out that he could trade 15% of his money to the clerk so that Wang's death will be covered up. The clerk accepts this, but with _the_ exception of there being a split between the money and amount of tickets that were left from the fight. Ralph and Muhammad decide to pitch in, and offer to rake _the_ clerk's lawn on Friday evenings in order to help pay for the deal. This factors 5% as a total into _the_ deal. *If Ralph, Tyrone, and Muhammad want to make it to the game exactly once starts, how much time do they have left?* How much money does Ralph, Tyrone, and Muhammad currently have?




Tldr the question asks how much time they have left to make it to the game and no finish time was given.


----------



## Because_why_not

Why did you tag me in that? It's giant mass of text and I'm lazy (sorry AshOrley). Azure, you're surely not highlighting enough information. 

Break it down, and I'll help you if that's what you want. God! My Fe is so nice to all of you!!


----------



## Eset

AshOrLey said:


> OK, my values are kicking in, and I must confess that I lied. I don't have a mathematician degree. Yet. I am trying to pass the final test. If I don't get the answer right on this problem, I fail. If anyone can help me, I would greatly appreciate it (Ti, perhaps?)
> 
> Wang bought 10 tickets for a racecar game, using his leftover 1000 dollars, split evenly. The game starts at 4:30 AM. Every other, "the" in this problem represents another 20 minutes that passed by. When Wang arrived to the game, he gave the clerk 10 tickets. The clerk raised an eyebrow, shook his head, and said that he only accepted dollhairs. He then shoved 5 tickets back into Wang's face, but the other other 5 tickets got lost somewhere. Wang went back to the store and asked for his 1000 dollars back, but he only got as much as the amount of tickets he had left. Wang went back to the game, but the clerk facepalmed and reiterated the fact that he only accepts dollhairs or a full 10 ticket receipt. Wang hissed, and scratched him in the face. They wrestled for a while on the floor, until all of Wang's dough, in which he was going to give to the clerk, was stolen. 40% went to Ralph, 50% went to Tyrone, and 10% went to Muhammad. Tyrone found out that he could trade 15% of his money to the clerk so that Wang's death will be covered up. The clerk accepts this, but with the exception of there being a split between the money and amount of tickets that were left from the fight. Ralph and Muhammad decide to pitch in, and offer to rake the clerk's lawn on Friday evenings in order to help pay for the deal. This factors 5% as a total into the deal. If Ralph, Tyrone, and Muhammad want to make it to the game exactly once starts, how much time do they have left? How much money does Ralph, Tyrone, and Muhammad currently have?


Answer: Ralph, Tyrone, and Muhammad currently have 0 dollars, as Wang spent his leftover 1000 dollars assuming that's all his money.

Answer: 19 "the"s were present after it was stated past:
"Wang bought 10 tickets for a racecar game, using his leftover 1000 dollars, split evenly. The game starts at 4:30 AM."
This would mean roughly 6 hours and 20 minutes had past since Wang left the store.
We do no know the time as he left the store so it is unable to determine how long Ralph, Tyrone, and Muhammad have left till the racecar game starts.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> Why did you tag me in that? It's giant mass of text and I'm lazy (sorry AshOrley). Azure, you're surely not highlighting enough information.
> 
> Break it down, and I'll help you if that's what you want. God! My Fe is so nice to all of you!!


There your highness and pay attention to the tldr at the end. Enfj admits to being lazy so others do their work and claim it as leadership.


----------



## Because_why_not

Great job guys! We ALL worked together towards our common goal and now, our little Ash has the answer she needs!

Way to go, Ash!

Way to go, Team! We're all awesome!!  <3


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> Great job guys! We ALL worked together towards our common goal and now, our little Ash has the answer she needs!
> 
> Way to go, Ash!
> 
> Way to go, Team! We're all awesome!!  <3


:dry::angry::dry:

Intp ill provide alabi you can get the first shot. Enfj doesn't know how to not provoke a mob.


----------



## Because_why_not

Pahahaha so much for the cool, calm, collected Infj hahah

Don't worry, I'll give you an acknowledgement when I accept my award for best leader ever. Where would you all be without me??

If following Infj, probably somewhere lost in the carpark or something.


----------



## AshOrLey

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Tldr the question asks how much time they have left to make it to the game and no finish time was given.





narcissistic said:


> Answer: Ralph, Tyrone, and Muhammad currently have 0 dollars, as Wang spent his leftover 1000 dollars assuming that's all his money.
> 
> Answer: 19 "the"s were present after it was stated past:
> "Wang bought 10 tickets for a racecar game, using his leftover 1000 dollars, split evenly. The game starts at 4:30 AM."
> This would mean roughly 6 hours and 20 minutes had past since Wang left the store.
> We do no know the time as he left the store so it is unable to determine how long Ralph, Tyrone, and Muhammad have left till the racecar game starts.


HAHA that's amazing











Because_why_not said:


> Great job guys! We ALL worked together towards our common goal and now, our little Ash has the answer she needs!
> 
> Way to go, Ash!
> 
> Way to go, Team! We're all awesome!!  <3


Thanks guys! ;---; <- tears of appreciation

YEAH WE MAKE A GREAT TEAM! Hugs team


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp tripping every one up with their creative stories.


----------



## Because_why_not

Hi five! NFs and the honorary NF are a great team lead by someone who lets you think for yourselves and become the greatest you's you can <3

Infj: Why are so negative?? Must be the Ni.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj trying to claim credit for infp work and wondering why infj is so negative.


----------



## Because_why_not

You don't get my leadership style. I don't bark commands at you. If you want that, join the NTs or SJs. But luckily for you, you are an NF under my wing.

I bring out everyone's best selves. I allow you to flourish like beautiful flowers.

Infj; can't see that despite their Ni.


----------



## Eset

NF thinks they're smart,
even though I put more effort into the puzzle.


----------



## Because_why_not

You're our honorary NF that I referred to that's why. You're so lucky to have me guide you!!!

Intp: it's just infp but more jerky really.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@Because_why_not enfj can't you be kinder with words they can hurt others bringing them to despair :sad: or inspiring to greater heights:crazy:. Instead you use your ability for selfish games instead leading them to better themselves and others. I suppose it can't be helped after all you are a slave to fe and making others dancing in your palm

Infp here to save the day.


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj: We could save the world together! :0


----------



## Azure Dreamer

AshOrLey said:


> Infj: We could save the world together! :0


Really?!?! /hugs rides off with infp into the sunset with her cat on her head on a pristine unicorn


----------



## Shinsei

Again INFJ what is with you and the unicorn that is your only friend.


----------



## 5tarrynight

Stop being so stubborn!


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire said:


> @Because_why_not enfj can't you be kinder with words they can hurt others bringing them to despair :sad: or inspiring to greater heights:crazy:. Instead you use your ability for selfish games instead leading them to better themselves and others. I suppose it can't be helped after all you are a slave to fe and making others dancing in your palm


I feed off people's tears. I love that salty goodness! Stop trying to stop me doing what I love just because you don't agree with it and because you're sad that you were wrong.

I'm full of tact! My Fe is on over-drive muwahaha (And it's used for good btw)



AshOrLey said:


> Infj: We could save the world together! :0












Oh and to whoever is above me: You type is laughable and everyone laughs at it: Hahaha!!!


----------



## meaningless

ENFJs why are you so clingy and smotherous.... like NO I don't want to hug you right now  and I don't want to talk about my god damn feelings with you.

Also, y'all seem yandere as hell, imagine an ENFJ being in love.... shit going down like Yuno Gasai.


----------



## Shinsei

INTJ the only MBTI type that can't even make friends because they are too busy living in their own delusional fantasies.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

INTJs cAnT tAKE spontAnEity.


----------



## Because_why_not

This is what happens when INTP experiments with Word Art.


----------



## Shinsei

INTP that Fe is making you unnecessarily colorful.


----------



## meaningless

Shinsei said:


> INTJ the only MBTI type that can't even make friends because they are too busy living in their own delusional fantasies.


INTJs are so hostile even they themselves resent their own types... smh. All of us are self-loathing tsunderes and himederes honestly.



> INTJs cAnT tAKE spontAnEity.


Sweetie.... we can't handle immaturity


----------



## Because_why_not

INTJ, that inferior Se is making them miss me :'( 

That's worse than when they walk into trees.


----------



## Shinsei

INTJ again pretending to be masterminds but reality they are the scum of the earth.


----------



## RaisinKG

Shinsei said:


> INTJ again pretending to be masterminds but reality they are the scum of the earth.


Says the INTJ.


----------



## Because_why_not

FFs Se or not....

Maybe it's just because you're fed up that I've been distracting all you INTJ from your world domination plotting that you're now taking it out on me..? :'(


----------



## RaisinKG

> FFs Se or not....
> 
> Maybe it's just because you're fed up that I've been distracting all you INTJ from your world domination plotting that you're now taking it out on me..? :'(


Of course. INTJs, get the ENFJ!


----------



## Shinsei

ENFJ shut up and go play with unicorns alongside with your INFJ.


----------



## Because_why_not

ENTJs getting their minions to do the dirty work as usual. You're not brilliant, you're just lazy.
@Shinsei

1) ENFJs aren't the unicorns. It's the male infj and female intx's.
2)Azure wont share because he doesn't want people to know he wants me....


----------



## Shinsei

flourine said:


> Of course. INTJs, get the ENFJ!


No we don't we get ESFPs god ENTJ i thought you were smart, obviously that is a stereotype.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entj is like a wizard arrives neither late or early but exactly when they want to

Intj stop thinking you can rationalize people

Enfj get off your soap box no one cares about you


----------



## RaisinKG

> ENTJs getting their minions to do the dirty work as usual. You're not brilliant, you're just lazy.


stop trying to get me involved, I only got back because my inferior Fi felt upset. I look at the big picture and let my subordinates handle the details. 



> No we don't we get ESFPs god ENTJ i thought you were smart, obviously that is a stereotype.


you too INTJ, obviously INTJ mastermind is another stereotype.


----------



## Because_why_not

What's that? Passive aggressiveness from infj? Meh, show me something new.


----------



## RaisinKG

> What's that? Passive aggressiveness from infj? Meh, show me something new.


Show me something new, ENFJudgmental.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entj go play with your robots.


----------



## Shinsei

ENTJ you are incapable of understanding people


----------



## RaisinKG

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Entj go play with your robots.


INFJ go play with your dolls.



> ENTJ you are incapable of understanding people


But I look at the big picture, I don't have time for this.


----------



## Because_why_not

ENTJ:

Funny how your dictator heroes that you aspire to were actually xNFJs not ENTJs like you like to think. Understanding people is important and if you were smart enough to realise that, you might have succeeded by now, but you havent soooo....


----------



## RaisinKG

> ENTJ:
> 
> Funny how your dictator heroes that you aspire to were actually xNFJs not ENTJs like you like to think. Understanding people is important and if you were smart enough to realise that, you might have succeeded by now, but you havent soooo....


Obviously a Fe-dom manipulation attempt. Not getting past my 9000 Yottajoule Shields now!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entj doesn't need fe with their Machiavellian abilities.


----------



## AshOrLey

Entj: Relax from being so bossy


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp needs to be more assertive with their needs


----------



## meaningless

INFJs are special snowflakes, like cry somewhere else about how y'all are too unique for this world.

@flourine 

ENTJs are the weirdest fucking parents of all time, stop being so god damn extra and bossy, its not a PHASE MOM!


----------



## Because_why_not

INTJs don't go through phases. They set their life goal through Ni-Te and will achieve that no matter what. Considering no INTJ has successfully taken over the world however, we can make the assumption that they're either not as smart as they think or as psychic as they think.

Let's do a poll


----------



## meaningless

Whaddya mean us INTJs can't take over the world... we are just pretending that we can't because that's part of our strategy little ENFJ~










oooooh! I want a poll!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intj we all know they have a big case of feels they don't want to show the world and ruin their reputation.


----------



## RaisinKG

> Entj: Relax from being so bossy


Your statements need to be... STRONGER!!! ASSERT YOURSELF INFP



> Intj we all know they have a big case of feels they don't want to show the world and ruin their reputation.


infj we all know beneath that cold Ni-Te mask is a secret INFP, much like how INFJs are secret INTPs


----------



## meaningless

H-hey! That's not true! B-BAKA! I have NO FEELINGS! I AM SOOPER THINKER! :blushed:

INFJs think they're the most complex personality type of all time, I guess its that weird ass Ni dom.

ENTJS WHY ARE YOU GUYS MY MOM :crying:


----------



## RaisinKG

meaningless said:


> H-hey! That's not true! B-BAKA! I have NO FEELINGS! I AM SOOPER THINKER! :blushed:
> 
> INFJs think they're the most complex personality type of all time, I guess its that weird ass Ni dom.


I guess that list was right. INTJs are tsunderes after all.


----------



## Because_why_not

Too nerdy for ENTJ must be intp who has a grudge against the world (Or just wants to be like me)


----------



## meaningless

underneath all that cold rationality, all of us INTJs are closeted ESFJs.... 

ENTJs seriously, stop being my mom!111


----------



## Because_why_not

@meaningless keeps bringing up her mum. Must be an INFJ who's too ashamed to admit the F.


----------



## meaningless

@Because_why_not

Whaddya mean I'm an INFJ??????1111 I"M COLD RATIONAL AND HAVE -1000000 FEELIngs! 

ENFJs are most likely to be your local stalker, they're just too loving and clingy to you


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@fluorine entj want to be all swimming around in their money to fill that void in their cold heartless shell they exist then because, time and money are every thing

Intj accept and embrace your fi and then the world can be yours! It will let your passion guide you to realize all your ambitions. You just find you actually enjoy it.

@Because_why_not are you done crushing another nt dreams enfj. God get over your crusade already. There there intj the scary enfj Is all bark and irrational. Of course your completely rational and "cold" Infj.


----------



## Because_why_not

If you didn't want in the bushes outside your house, you should've just said so!

Intjs: don't understand LOVE when it breaks into their house and rubs their soap over its body.
@Azure_Zalaire

Booooo! Wtf is that, infj? First you ignore me, then you give out "nice" advice???

Don't trust him!! He's like Medusa!! Don't look at him!


----------



## AshOrLey

I'll be assertive! 

Enfj: YOUUUUUUUUU! Points shakey finger at BWM


----------



## meaningless

@Because_why_not

HEY! Stop stalking me you BAKA CREEP! H-hey, don't rub soap all over me! I HAVE NO FEELINGS!!111

ENFJs, please stop calling my cell phone! Wait, how did you even get my cell phone number in the first place.....


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intj quick activate your self defense system while there is still time!


----------



## RaisinKG

> @fluorine entj want to be all swimming around in their money to fill that void in their cold heartless shell they exist then because, time and money are every thing


It's not personal. It's just business... Lord Business...


----------



## Because_why_not

@AshOrLey ...Boo.










Flo: Shouldn't you be out kicking puppies?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

flourine said:


> It's not personal. It's just business... Lord Business...


Maybe reconsider your stance or at least your ambition entj else you'll not have long to enjoy yourself.


----------



## Because_why_not

You failed to recognise me again, infj ... yada yad inferior se ... yawn ... it's 3am ... meh. You're stupid!


----------



## AshOrLey

OK uhhh how about this...

Enfj: You crazy! Your Ti is poop!


----------



## Because_why_not

AshOrLey said:


> OK uhhh how about this...
> 
> Enfj: You crazy! Your Ti is poop!


(QUOTE - Ti - ENFJ) + Te + INFP

Done


----------



## AshOrLey

Enfj: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> You failed to recognise me again, infj ... yada yad inferior se ... yawn ... it's 3am ... meh. You're stupid!


Enfj will never respect their limits and then cry woe is me I'm.burdened with making sure every one is happy and getting along. Learn to say no enfj and take care of yourself. 
(None critical go to bed holy shit o.o )

@AshOrLey infp release your fi. Otherwise others will keep trending over you. It wouldn't hurt you to show your anger and disgust sometimes instead of your sadness and happiness.


----------



## AshOrLey

I AM DISGUSTED. :angry: AARGH!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> (QUOTE - Ti - ENFJ) + Te + INFP
> 
> Done


Enfj.... You know what this is to easy to rip into. Good try there though enfj.


----------



## Because_why_not

No it's not maths is perfect!!



> Enfj will never respect their limits and then cry woe is me I'm.burdened with making sure every one is happy and getting along. Learn to say no enfj and take care of yourself.
> (None critical go to bed holy shit o.o )


I don't need sleep! Sleep is for the weak! I'm gonna regret that tomorrow.... I'm going bed.... 

infj = manipulative!!


----------



## Nehtaro

Hi friends


----------



## AshOrLey

Go to bed enfj. I said go to bed now or else. Did you hear me?!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> No it's not maths is perfect!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need sleep! Sleep is for the weak! I'm gonna regret that tomorrow.... I'm going bed....
> 
> infj = manipulative!!


Sure sure mean Infj is trying to make sure you take care of self and go to bed. (Night)


----------



## Siri

Damn! this place looks morbid without the ENFJ


----------



## RaisinKG

Siri said:


> Damn! this place looks morbid without the ENFJ


hey don't let me slow you down INFP


----------



## Siri

How can an ENTJ slow down someone when they themselves are so restless


----------



## RaisinKG

Siri said:


> How can an ENTJ slow down someone when they themselves are so restless


When I'm not issuing you the orders and obligations you must fulfill you start to become lazy and emo, INFP.


----------



## Siri

Following orders is the last thing an INFP would do xD


----------



## RaisinKG

Siri said:


> Following orders is the last thing an INFP would do xD


But you actually accomplish something =)

If I'm not ordering you around I'm motivating you to be more ambitious, Type A, and to make your dreams a reality, so you will finally publish your book.

Be practical INFP like I am and soon you'll be going places.


----------



## Eset

BWN is getting pretty close to being an orange submarine soon.


----------



## Shinsei

That had nothing to do with the above post from flourine lol


----------



## Because_why_not

> BWN is getting pretty close to being an orange submarine soon.


That makes no sense. And if _anything_ it would be a yellow submarine.
There's a Beatles section in a museum (not the Beatles museum, the other one) down by the Albert Dock and I did that song on karaoke with a Beatles fan friend come to visit me. Turns out I only know the chorus of that song and my friend is Spanish so our verses would just trail, kinda like me now....

How do you know where I'm from?! MY MYSTERY!!! It's fading.... 



> That had nothing to do with the above post from flourine lol


Like you're one to talk! Especially concerning me haha

INTJ: Most of them aren't even "INTJ", they're just try-hards who have fetishised the xNFPs and think this is a sure-fire way to get some xNFPD/V.


----------



## Eset

> How do you know where I'm from?! MY MYSTERY!!! It's fading....


Kinda obvious you're from Britain.


----------



## AshOrLey

Nehtaro said:


> Hi friends


Aw that sounds so cute! Hi friend and friend(s)!


----------



## Eset

Some low level peasant would consider *me* as a friend..
pfft.


----------



## Shinsei

Nakiri Alice? LOL


----------



## Eset

No, it's:
Erina Nakiri


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Kinda obvious you're from Britain.


No I'm not. I'm from New York.

INTP = don't know nothing about anything.


----------



## Shinsei

Because_why_not said:


> No I'm not. I'm from New York.
> 
> INTP = don't know nothing about anything.


ENFJ attempting to cover up his mistakes but his Fe can't take it anymore.


----------



## Shinsei

narcissistic said:


> No, it's:
> Erina Nakiri


Same thing.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> No I'm not. I'm from New York.
> 
> INTP = don't know nothing about anything.


If you say so,
If you say so.










ENFJ:
Gets worried when their identify is slowly revealed.


----------



## Lacy

Still don't understand why this thread exist

ESFP: too much flighty


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@The Lawyer You figured out my true identity! Well not that surprising sense infj have nothing on the great acting esfp does.

Unknown really should stop hiding from them selves and the world.


----------



## The Lawyer

Lacy Tears said:


> Still don't understand why this thread exist


That is only normal since unknowns don't understand anything, until they become a type, which gives them a meaning and purpose.



Azure_Zalaire said:


> @The Lawyer You figured out my true identity! Well not that surprising sense infj have nothing on the great acting esfp does.


Dr. Wilson what are you doing here? Your patients are waiting. You can't slack at work just like that, you're not ESFP.


----------



## Lacy

The Lawyer said:


> That is only normal since unknowns don't understand anything, until they become a type, which gives them a meaning and purpose.


Lol, ESFP speaking about meaning and purpose as if they were deep and philosophical


----------



## Eset

Hello Wilson?
How's your cancer?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

narcissistic said:


> Hello Wilson?
> How's your cancer?


Lethal notice I'm here not riding my bike anymore house.


----------



## AshOrLey

Intp: Eat a banana
Infj: Eat some blueberries


----------



## Eset

NF, eat:
"Deez nuts!"


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Nt to salty pass.


----------



## Eset

My witch looks better than yours!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

what ever makes you feel better intp.


----------



## Because_why_not

Fairy tales aren't real. Dragons don't exist. And witches were just creepy old spinsters with no magical powers.

Now if you listen carefully enough, you'll hear the sound of the infj's world crashing and burning.


----------



## Eset

Dragons and Witches are still cool though.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> Fairy tales aren't real. Dragons don't exist. And witches were just creepy old spinsters with no magical powers.
> 
> Now if you listen carefully enough, you'll hear the sound of the infj's world crashing and burning.


Oh enfj I doth think you protest to much, after all the hour of witching is approaching closer every day


----------



## Because_why_not

I'm not the post above you but you just couldn't resist. Infj's have always had a love hate relationship with their extrovert cousins: as in you love us and would love to be us, but hate us because you're not us.

Basically: You be jealous of my Fe awesomeness.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> I'm not the post above you but you just couldn't resist. Infj's have always had a love hate relationship with their extrovert cousins: as in you love us and would love to be us, but hate us because you're not us.
> 
> Basically: You be jealous of my Fe awesomeness.


If that makes you feel better enfj then yes I'm so jealous you can't dream of things, always having to destroy others creativity just because you can't do so openly with others and their judgements
Maybe if you behave right i'll turn you into a cat for all Hallows eve. /wink

@narcissistic how can you not believe in fairy tales yet be fine with witches and dragons?


----------



## Eset

> how can you not believe in fairy tales yet be fine with witches and dragons?


I don't get into stories, but the characters are fascinating to play around with.


----------



## AshOrLey

Nah they're overrated. How about...robots! That's original. Right??


----------



## Because_why_not

@Azure_Zalaire

I like how I can be creative and still keep on planet Earth. Shame that the same can't be said about you, infj. That inferior Se seems to make up 90% of your problems.

Narci and Ash (this can apply for you both):

Can't you just stay on tracks for 5 minutes. You're just your Ne's bitch, aren't you?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

narcissistic said:


> I don't get into stories, but the characters are fascinating to play around with.


Fair enough. Which is your most favorite fairy tale character than intp?
@AshOrLey infp would be highly disturbed to read the original fairy tales.
@Because_why_not "if you build castles in the air, your work need not be lost; that is where they should be. Now put foundations under them" -Henry d Thoreau


----------



## Because_why_not

Infj = just infp's who want to be hipster and seem cool. :dry: 

(This links the Ne in my last one)


----------



## Lacy

Sci-Fi is better than fairy tales

xNxP: Thinks that changing his type is funny


----------



## Amy

:O


----------



## Because_why_not

Oh come on!!!

Is this infj (possibly) ignore me day?!!

You're not special. You're not a snowflake. And you can't use your unicorn friends in manipulation techniques! Keep your Unicorn rides, I'll keep my dignity!!!

PS @Lacy Tears as I'm not an xNxP, that does not apply to me. I found enfj after much soul-searching actually.


GET TOLD MUWAHAHAHA


----------



## AshOrLey

Lacy Tears said:


> Sci-Fi is better than fairy tales


What about Sci-Fi fairytale mix??


----------



## Lacy

I'm not a snowflake.. just a cornflake :3



AshOrLey said:


> What about Sci-Fi fairytale mix??


What about: Sci-Fi + Fairy Tale + Steampunk + fantasy + bullshit ?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Unknown "those who stand for nothing,fall for anything"
@Lacy Tears sci-fi is fairy tales retold or made for the current time period.


----------



## AshOrLey

Lacy Tears said:


> I'm not a snowflake.. just a cornflake :3


I'm a cloudflake 



Lacy Tears said:


> What about: Sci-Fi + Fairy Tale + Steampunk + fantasy + bullshit ?


YESSSSSSSS!


----------



## Because_why_not




----------



## Lacy

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Unknown "those who stand for nothing,fall for anything"
> @Lacy Tears sci-fi is fairy tales retold or made for the current time period.


I'm happy to die for anything. I never wanted to live, so why would I be sad for dying and disapear as if I never existed ?

Sci-fi is just better, because 42.

ENFJ: need attention even if E are often boring.


----------



## AshOrLey

Enfj: Requires the attentions


----------



## MisterPerfect

Cries about irrelevant things.


----------



## Lacy

Ash: Likes the same bullshit as me 

INTJ: Give up one day please ! stop trying on and on ! just go eat pastas !


----------



## Because_why_not

Yaaaayyy thank you, infp!!

Infps: lovely wonderful amazing and awesome creatures whom everyone loves <3

There's nothing to criticise <3
@MisterPerfect

INTJs don't cry, they leak the fuel used to make them move.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> Oh come on!!!
> 
> Is this infj (possibly) ignore me day?!!
> 
> You're not special. You're not a snowflake. And you can't use your unicorn friends in manipulation techniques! Keep your Unicorn rides, I'll keep my dignity!!!


Uhh enfj didn't you pay attention to story of the boy you cried wolf? Eventually no one believed him for all his cries of attention. Hmm I'm thinking I might have to turn you into something less noble for Hallows eve with all these outburst your having.
@AshOrLey Infp I would love to see what you would write for that type of story. /slygrin


----------



## AshOrLey

MisterPerfect said:


> Cries about irrelevant things.


Doesn't cry about relevant things


----------



## Lacy

Perc members: Spamming. Always. So much that this thread makes no sense.


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Uhh enfj didn't you pay attention to story of the boy you cried wolf? Eventually no one believed him for all his cries of attention. Hmm I'm thinking I might have to turn you into something less noble for Hallows eve with all these outburst your having.


That's about a liar and I'm not a liar. Stop trying to turn people against me, infj! I know it's what you do best, but doesn't mean you have to do it.

Any other type above me: Your type is bad at doing things!


----------



## AshOrLey

Because_why_not said:


> Yaaaayyy thank you, infp!!
> 
> Infps: lovely wonderful amazing and awesome creatures whom everyone loves <3
> 
> There's nothing to criticise <3
> @MisterPerfect
> 
> INTJs don't cry, they leak the fuel used to make them move.


Yu welcome, here's a kittah for u! 

Enfj: BIG STUPID HEAD



Azure_Zalaire said:


> @AshOrLey Infp I would love to see what you would write for that type of story. /slygrin


I'm actually already writing that type of story. 😂 But I'm lazy  My main characters are currently floating in space without their mommy! D:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@Lacy Tears “There is a place, like no place on earth. A land full of wonder, mystery, and danger. Some say, to survive it, you need to be as mad as a hatter. Which, luckily, I am.”


― Lewis Carroll
@Because_why_not funny enfj maybe I've hear wolf too many times or perhaps it's because I see you are a wolf under sheep's skin.

@AshOrLey Infp you must go and rescue your characters! Otherwise enfj may lead them astray like Hansel and Gretel.


----------



## Because_why_not

@Azure_Zalaire 

Why you gotta ruin my favourite thread? Infj's don't like anyone else being happy....


----------



## Lacy

@Azure_Zalaire "42"
-Douglas Adams

BecauseWN: Please don't cry


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Lacy Tears said:


> @Azure_Zalaire "42"
> -Douglas Adams


Touche my dear you win this round.

@Because_why_not sorry little (enfj) boy but your cries must be ignored for you to learn your lesson. /pats enfj boys head


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire said:


> @Because_why_not sorry little (enfj) boy but your cries must be ignored for you to learn your lesson. /pats enfj boys head


You say that but you edit your other post. Do all infj's say one thing and mean another?


----------



## AshOrLey

Because_why_not said:


> You say that but you edit your other post. Do all infj's say one thing and mean another?


I CAN'T TAKE IT, POOR BABY hugs


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> You say that but you edit your other post. Do all infj's say one thing and mean another?


Poor enfj you hear but you don't listen, You see but don't observe, You know someone and yet they are still a stranger to you.

@ursi istj "those who cannot learn from the past are doomed to repeat it"

@AshOrLey infp "you just have to trust your own madness..."


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Marshy

Because_why_not said:


> Leave it to the INTPs to argue shit no one actually cares about (not even themselves) and have a massive realisation that they do so. Are you all really that lacking in introspection?
> 
> #spoileralert It's yes.
> 
> Damn @The Lawyer you're too quick and your comment is actually good. I see hanging around the NFs and NTs on this site is actually starting to rub off on you. You're finally realising what to do here than just talk about yourself ...oh wait, actually you still did that. An ESFP will never stop ESFP'ing, I suppose.


oh
as for the person I wont criticize theMBTI but the person itself. You sound like you shouldn't be allowed to be associated with the human race.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ursi said:


> @Azure_Zalaire
> 
> I throw out the past. That's why I can kick your ass. :laughing:
> 
> Just kidding. I just leave! No point playing with someone who wants to murder you.


And why do would you think that? /tips hat towards you


----------



## Because_why_not

ursi said:


> @Because_why_not
> 
> Dang you and your hug and kisses manipulation.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you grew up with your mom saying "Baby it's ok... It's ok honey. Mommy loves you....."


Nah, I was raised on the backhand and told to get on with it and stop being a baby actually. That's how I turned into the stable and cool person you see before you.












Azure_Zalaire said:


> Poor enfj you hear but you don't listen, You see but don't observe, You know someone and yet they are still a stranger to you.


This is what an infj sees as "wisdom". Just as long as it sounds arbitrary, it must be mystical and wise. 

Anyone else: your personality type is pathetic and you should get a life.


----------



## Eset

> your personality type is pathetic and you should get a life.


INTP is pretty chill.


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> INTP is pretty chill.


Only irl because they're a bunch of pansies


----------



## Eset

AshOrLey said:


> Only irl because they're a bunch of pansies


Point being?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@AshOrLey Now infp don't get started with every thing that sets you off

Intp slow to act unless they see a argument to join


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Eset

> Intp slow to act unless they see a argument to join


I only argue when I have a personal stake in it or if I think I have a good chance of success.



> @AshOrLey Now infp don't get started with every thing that sets you off


INFP just using her Ti to look cool and cold.


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Because_why_not

ursi said:


> @Because_why_not
> 
> You parents raised you well.


Must actually be ISTJs. ISTJs have only read about love on Wikipedia (they don't even read fiction - they're just that boring).


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> Point being?


. <- There's your point nerd


----------



## Because_why_not

Infp: Lore people into a false sense of security with cats and then show just how they kick ass with logic


----------



## AshOrLey

Enfj: HECK YEAH! You get this as a gift:


* *


----------



## meaningless

INFP: Y'all are so emo... like dang.... stop crying over your Supernatural fanfics.... go listen to BVB.....


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp I feel like I've done this before.
Intj please stop posting like Shatner acts. I know your passionate with fi connection but that's no excuse.


----------



## Because_why_not

INFP: this is all I need for you.


* *












Muwahahahahaha

You've been warned.


----------



## AshOrLey

^ I watched that when I was little and it made me really sad! Legitimately! 

Enfj: Gives infp bad memories


----------



## Because_why_not

.... Noooooooooo!

A sad infp is either a scary infp or a REALLY sad infp.

Smile! Here:










(that's a cat with ESP and glasses btw <3)


----------



## AshOrLey

Because_why_not said:


> .... Noooooooooo!
> 
> A sad infp is either a scary infp or a REALLY sad infp.
> 
> Smile! Here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that's a cat with ESP and glasses btw <3)


Dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun, be afraid!

Haha cute! 

Enfj: Fixes teh problems


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Eset

Hey guys!


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> hey guys!


Who are you are and what have you done with vainglorious?!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

AshOrLey said:


> Who are you are and what have you done with vainglorious?!


Hahahahaha! Infp funny as hell sometimes.


----------



## Siri

An INFJ is true sometimes.


----------



## Because_why_not

ursi said:


> omit post


^This. Stop it.



narcissistic said:


> Hey guys!


^This. Stop it.



Siri said:


> An INFJ is true sometimes.


Nah, you've just been pulled into the trap, the naive little infp you are.


----------



## Siri

So how many did you pull into your trap ENFJ?


----------



## AshOrLey

Infp: I bet you have like, 20 something bruises all over yourself from random clumsiness that you can't even remember doing


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp uses cute bandages for all their random cuts and bruises.


----------



## Because_why_not

Pfft, as if you're one to talk "infj". Your inf-Se has you in the hospital more times a week than you brush your teeth.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Don't you know enfj? People dig scars and want to know the stories behind them. Besides I stopped being on first name basis with the athletic rehabilitation trainer a long time ago... Lots of injuries and you learn how to heal them on your own.


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Enfj how could you betray me like that!! I knew I should have listened to intp when he said you were no good for me.


You're delusional. We were never together for me to betray you.



narcissistic said:


> That Fe of theirs can be really malicious some times.


Unlike yours, that comes out uncontrollably at inappropriate times like diarrhoea


----------



## Eset

Sorry, but people with a lack of Ti and Si are people who talk gibberish.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

That's fine you'll eventually learn intp.


----------



## Eset

I'm not interested in developing my Fe, my Fi gets me by when I need to.


----------



## Siri

Well thanks to the ENFJ, you're actually getting better at your Fe.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp don't encourage enfj...


----------



## Eset

Bwn is actually ENxP,
Just is ENFJ because:
I have a liking to EJs,
I work well with ENs,
And because they say NTs work well with NFs.

So it's like a _perfect_ match.

So really,
all bwn is teaching me is either:
Ne,Ti or Fi

But I already know how to use all three of those functions fairly well.
Meaning bwn is not actually teaching me anything.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Hehe bwn certainly has some characteristics of enxp at times.


----------



## Siri

That's because of Ne demonstrative. ENFJs are able to use their Ne fairly well.


----------



## Eset

bwn so far has gone through:
Unknown
ENFP
ESTJ
ENTJ
INFP
ENFJ

So you can see, bwn has a bit of a Je fetish like me.
Also, you cannot take bwn's type seriously as it's used for _fitting_ in.



> That's because of Ne demonstrative


True.


----------



## meaningless

INTP: Ultimate anime weeaboos who fap to Hatsune Miku every Saturday as part of their anime religion rituals.

ENFJ: Crazy ass yandere stalkers who are creepy as fuck and use their Fe to manipulate others into rubbing them with soap.

INFP: Angsty scene girls who cry all the time about cats, shitty emo bands and pathetic gay fanfics about Destiel.

INFJ: Annoying ass emo teens who think they are """"misunderstood""" and cry about "how they're so complex uwu" 



INTJ criticisms have been set in stone in this thread, ah, my Te is getting worn out. Let me go sip my delicious tea :starbucks:


----------



## Eset

INTJ:
Thinks their Ni is amazing,
even though a lot of the time it's pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intj check that complexity while you can.

Intp nothing to cite as a complaint for now enjoyed the side track about bwn. Seemed spot on.


----------



## Eset

I see a lot of Ti vulnerability in BWN, that's why I think ENFP.


----------



## meaningless

narcissistic said:


> I see a lot of Ti vulnerability in BWN, that's why I think ENFP.


Can you elaborate on that?

From what I've seen, I think BWN has Ne, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

narcissistic said:


> I see a lot of Ti vulnerability in BWN, that's why I think ENFP.


From a socionics stand point that would be true.

Should we move this tangent to messages or other post?


----------



## Eset

meaningless said:


> Can you elaborate on that?
> 
> From what I've seen, I think BWN has Ne, but I'm not sure.


Ti as Vulnerable Function:

"The individual has a tendency to either completely reject or completely embrace a source of theoretical knowledge, but does not like to reveal the source or his adherence to it. He prefers to limit the number of theoretical categories he works with and tends to see new terminology, systems, and rules as being arbitrary and unnecessary until he at last discovers their necessity for himself through extensive personal experience. He may be able to express his views clearly when given the time, but he is not prepared to deal with people who challenge his views and draw him into logical arguments and disputes. For this reason, he is reluctant to publicize new determinations and opinions until he is absolutely sure that they are right and that he can support them thoroughly to anyone who challenges them."

Every time I've ever got into a debate with bwn that isn't just shitposting, bwn always ignores it and tries to turn it around from being logical to shitposting.
The only times bwn has ever actually had a logical argument with me is when bwn knew that s/he could _win_ because I was being an idiot, and bwn went really deep into it.

Otherwise anything logical I present to bwn is always turned down.


----------



## Siri

I'm not sure about Ti vulnerability, but she definitely has weak Ti.


----------



## meaningless

narcissistic said:


> Ti as Vulnerable Function:
> 
> "The individual has a tendency to either completely reject or completely embrace a source of theoretical knowledge, but does not like to reveal the source or his adherence to it. He prefers to limit the number of theoretical categories he works with and tends to see new terminology, systems, and rules as being arbitrary and unnecessary until he at last discovers their necessity for himself through extensive personal experience. He may be able to express his views clearly when given the time, but he is not prepared to deal with people who challenge his views and draw him into logical arguments and disputes. For this reason, he is reluctant to publicize new determinations and opinions until he is absolutely sure that they are right and that he can support them thoroughly to anyone who challenges them."
> 
> Every time I've ever got into a debate with bwn that isn't just shitposting, bwn always ignores it and tries to turn it around from being logical to shitposting.
> The only times bwn has ever actually had a logical argument with me is when bwn knew that s/he could _win_ because I was being an idiot, and bwn went really deep into it.
> 
> Otherwise anything logical I present to bwn is always turned down.


Ah okay. Another question; how does BWN display Fi? Do you think their Ne is very strong?


----------



## Because_why_not

You know, everything you all write about me, I can see. If I said I'm not joining because of you, then you don't need to talk about me, you know.

I didn't ask for anyone to say anything about me. Why are you even doing it? I don't turn down anything logical you say. Everything I do on here is a joke and light hearted, I'm not going to discuss my theories on the origin of the universe with you.

And no, you also don't need to take this to messages either.


----------



## Eset

> I didn't ask for anyone to say anything about me. Why are you even doing it?


Because we're bored.



> I don't turn down anything logical you say. Everything I do on here is a joke and light hearted, I'm not going to discuss my theories on the origin of the universe with you.


Those two statements contradict each other.



> I'm not sure about Ti vulnerability


What would you say bwn's vulnerability function was if you were to guess.


----------



## Siri

INTP: why haven't you considered Ti as Suggestive Function?


----------



## Because_why_not

Like I said, I'm not here to discuss with you. My light heartedness has gone right now, I don't know how you can't pick up on my saying stop as me meaning stop and not "Let's have an argument."

If it's not apologising, then you've got no reason to write any more on here about me.

Yes, I'm serious.


----------



## Eset

> INTP: why haven't you considered Ti as Suggestive Function?


I don't know, I find it hard understanding someone's suggestive function.

"The individual has great admiration for people with well-developed systems of views. He especially likes clear and concise explanations of concepts, rather than a lot of background information about them that is not directly pertinent. He wants his actions to make sense, and thus needs external assurance that the conceptual understanding behind them is correct. If he cannot find a source of certainty, he may become flustered and unable to act rationally at all."

I find it hard to see that.



> If it's not apologising, then you've got no reason to write any more on here about me.
> 
> Yes, I'm serious.


If you say so.


----------



## Because_why_not

So clearly you have not read my post, understood it, or just ignored me.

Congratulations.


----------



## Eset

> Congratulations.


----------



## meaningless

Okay, okay woahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

This was supposed to be a thread with shitposts and funny jokes about the MBTI types, now we're sidetracked into passive aggressive posts and we're going to have a shitty, cringey quarrel if we don't calm things down.

I must admit, I'm actually very curious what @Because_why_not true MBTI type is, but they said that they don't want people talking about them in this thread, so we should stop. I apologize if I provoked or upset any of you (*Esp. BWN*)

Let's stop for a while and just calm things down. Take a break from this thread and recharge. Sort out your actions and question them, and talk things out with each other.


----------



## Siri

meaningless said:


> Okay, okay woahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> This was supposed to be a thread with shitposts and funny jokes about the MBTI types, now we're sidetracked into passive aggressive posts and we're going to have a shitty, cringey quarrel if we don't calm things down.
> 
> I must admit, I'm actually very curious what @Because_why_not true MBTI type is, but they said that they don't want people talking about them in this thread, so we should stop. I apologize if I provoked or upset any of you (*Esp. BWN*)
> 
> Let's stop for a while and just calm things down. Take a break from this thread and recharge. Sort out your actions and question them, and talk things out with each other.


INTJ: Calm that Fi down.


----------



## Eset

> This was supposed to be a thread with shitposts and funny jokes about the MBTI types


Indeed.



> I must admit, I'm actually very curious what @Because_why_not true MBTI type


Indeed.



> but they said that they don't want people talking about them in this thread, we should stop


Indeed.



> Sort out your actions and question them, and talk things out with each other.


Ok,
Why is bwn insecure about other people analyzing/talking about them? 
That is all I'm interested in now.


----------



## meaningless

narcissistic said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> 
> Ok,
> Why is bwn insecure about other people analyzing/talking about them?
> That is all I'm interested in now.


Lmao because we're talking about them in a public thread, we didn't ask permission from them to talk about their mbti type, and I must say, your description of their Ti was kinda.... passive-aggressive and lowkey rude. Honestly if anyone was talking about any of us like that, we'd be pretty pissed, I'd be pretty pissed. 

If you want to clarify BWN's true type, you should ask permission from them and PM them about it.


----------



## Siri

@meaningless, that wasn't his own description. He copied it from sociotypes.com.

Anyway, we don't want BWN to be more mad. So let's save that discussion for some other time.


----------



## Eset

meaningless said:


> Lmao because we're talking about them in a public thread, we didn't ask permission from them to talk about their mbti type, and I must say, your description of their Ti was kinda.... passive-aggressive and lowkey rude. Honestly if anyone was talking about any of us like that, we'd be pretty pissed, I'd be pretty pissed.
> 
> If you want to clarify BWN's true type, you should ask permission from them and PM them about it.


Alright,
Sorry @Because_why_not, I thought what I was saying was perfectly acceptable and that I dismissed your personal space/privacy.



> @meaningless , that wasn't his own description. He copied it from sociotypes.com.


Indeed, this is my source I was using/referring to:
http://www.the16types.info/vbulleti...nformation-Elements-Descriptions-by-Functions


----------



## Azure Dreamer

narcissistic said:


> Why is bwn insecure about other people analyzing/talking about them?
> That is all I'm interested in now.


Look it was rude to do it. Just drop it. That's all I'm going to say related to that issue.




As more lighthearted nature of the thread great use of EI there intj! You've been really working on that fi.


----------



## meaningless

Siri said:


> @meaningless, that wasn't his own description. He copied it from sociotypes.com.


LOL I wasn't talking about the Ti description from sociotypes, that's all fine and dandy, I was talking about this:



> Every time I've ever got into a debate with bwn that isn't just shitposting, bwn always ignores it and tries to turn it around from being logical to shitposting.
> The only times bwn has ever actually had a logical argument with me is when bwn knew that s/he could win because I was being an idiot, and bwn went really deep into it.
> 
> Otherwise anything logical I present to bwn is always turned down.


But anyways, we're done with this bullshit and we're apologizing and calming down.

@Because_why_not Sorry for the sidetrack, I got caught up from this discussion. I really wanted to know your true type, but I realized that it pissed you off. I hope you're okay <3


----------



## meaningless

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Look it was rude to do it. Just drop it. That's all I'm going related to that issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As more lighthearted nature of the thread great use of EI there intj! You've been really working on that fi.


Lmao, I consider myself as an INTJ with a developed Fi. Ni is _way _stronger than my Fi, but Fi is pretty important to me too. Thank though haha.


----------



## Eset

meaningless said:


> Lmao, I've always considered myself as an INTJ with a developed Fi. Ni is _way _stronger than my Fi, but Fi is pretty important to me too. Thank though haha.


Wait, didn't you used to be an INTP a while back, like 1/2 months ago.
I'm sure you typed yourself as an INTP.


----------



## meaningless

narcissistic said:


> Wait, didn't you used to be an INTP a while back, like 1/2 months ago.
> I'm sure you typed yourself as an INTP.


Eh, even then I was doubting greatly about being INTP. 

I couldn't relate to any of the functions, and I didn't see myself as INTP. Also I think I've worded my text incorrectly (I'm a native English speaker, but it's pretty shit). My apologies.


----------



## Eset

meaningless said:


> Eh, even then I was doubting greatly about being INTP.
> 
> I couldn't relate to any of the functions, and I didn't see myself as INTP.


So INTP was sort of like a temporary type for you to later replace once you've found your real type?



> (I'm a native English speaker, but it's pretty shit). My apologies.


Lmao same.
But I didn't see any errors in it.


----------



## meaningless

narcissistic said:


> So INTP was sort of like a temporary type for you to later replace once you've found your real type?
> 
> 
> Lmao same.
> But I didn't see any errors in it.


Well no, I was a MBTI noob back then so I assumed that when I got INTP on tests, I was automatically INTP. But then I soon delved into the world of cognitive functions and I began doubting my type greatly. I could relate much more to Ni than to Ne, Fi than Fe, and inferior Se, also aux. Te, etc. 

Also I can be complicated and dense at times, I was going back and checking all of the INTP and INTJ functions, and I was also trying to fit into the INTP mold, when in reality, I was way more Ni dom then Ti dom.

It didn't have any errors, I'm just bad at expressing myself clearly; my brain thinks faster than I write/type.


----------



## AshOrLey

Intx: Needs the feels (and the kittahs)


----------



## meaningless

AshOrLey said:


> Intx: Needs the feels (and the kittahs)


All of us INTx are lowkey ESFJs man.... we may be tsundere as hell but we got that soft spot ya know :blushed:


----------



## Eset

meaningless said:


> Well no, I was a MBTI noob back then so I assumed that when I got INTP on tests, I was automatically INTP. But then I soon delved into the world of cognitive functions and I began doubting my type greatly. I could relate much more to Ni than to Ne, Fi than Fe, and inferior Se, also aux. Te, etc.
> 
> Also I can be complicated and dense at times, I was going back and checking all of the INTP and INTJ functions, and I was also trying to fit into the INTP mold, when in reality, I was way more Ni dom then Ti dom.
> 
> It didn't have any errors, I'm just bad at expressing myself clearly; my brain thinks faster than I write/type.


Ah I see,
I've generally always gotten INTP on tests (except like a year ago when I tested as INTJ), and every function fits me well in both MBTI and socionics. Just maybe not in the order it expects me to have i.e. my full function order. But that's to be expected of.



> It didn't have any errors, I'm just bad at expressing myself clearly; my brain thinks faster than I write/type.


I have that too, it's why you see me edit my posts frequently all the time XD



> All of us INTx are lowkey ESFJs man.... we may be tsundere as hell but we got that soft spot ya know


lmao, 
INTJs soft spots are Se & Fe, 
INTPs soft spots are Fe & Se.



> (and the kittahs)


Send kittens pls.


----------



## AshOrLey

meaningless said:


> All of us INTx are lowkey ESFJs man.... we may be tsundere as hell but we got that soft spot ya know :blushed:


Yeh, @narcissistic is very obvious with his soft spot.  

Also, lol at BWN and Vainglorious's lovers spat 😂


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp always coming to the rescue with rescue kitten.


----------



## Eset

> Also, lol at BWN and Vainglorious's lovers spat


You can blame that on my lack of empathy and sympathy.
Also other things.


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> Send kittens pls.


YAAAY here's a Black and grey mix, wet nose, yellow eyed poom poom. 

Intp: Secretly needs the wet noses and pink pads


----------



## Eset

> poom poom


The fuck is this?



> Intp: Secretly needs the wet noses and pink pads


I'm not a fan of "wet noses", but the pink pads are a killer to my robotic interior.

Is this the "poom poom":


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> The fuck is this?


It is cat in ILOVEUSOMUCH language. 
There's also:

Boo boo
Cheyrr cheyrr
Kekekekek
Love love
Wooky pooky
Nuu nuu
Pumar 
Kayerr 
Nai nai



narcissistic said:


> I'm not a fan of "wet noses", but the pink pads are a killer to my robotic interior.












Now BWN just needs a cat...a white, light brown-spotted, brown eyed one perhaps?


----------



## Eset

> It is cat in ILOVEUSOMUCH language.
> There's also:
> 
> Boo boo
> Cheyrr cheyrr
> Kekekekek
> Love love
> Wooky pooky
> Nuu nuu
> Pumar
> Kayerr
> Nai nai


Yeah, only an INFP would know that.

"Kekekekek"
Just sounds like a spammed:
"kek"









Calm down, I'm still human you know.

I feel like a reversed terminator,
with robotic exterior but human interior.
And it's a shock when it's revealed I am organic inside, 
instead of finding out he's robotic inside like in the film.



> Now BWN just needs a cat...a white, light brown-spotted, brown eyed one perhaps?


I already have 6 cats, I don't need any more.


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> Yeah, only an INFP would know that.
> 
> "Kekekekek"
> Just sounds like a spammed:
> "kek"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down, I'm still human you know.
> 
> I feel like a reversed terminator,
> with robotic exterior but human interior.
> And it's a shock when it's revealed I am organic inside,
> instead of finding out he's robotic inside like in the film.
> 
> 
> I already have 6 cats, I don't need any more.


It's when a cat almost meows but instead it comes out as, "kkkkkk"

Ok I'll calm down with a crazy dance! 

Hmm, wow. I went through a period once of not feeling that much emotion. It was weird. I liked it at first but, I missed the good emotions. I think it had to do with what I was eating. I felt stupid too. Very interesting.

But yes, those moments of not feeling emotion are very shocking for me as well.. D:

Guess how many cats I have.


----------



## Eset

@AshOrLey



> It's when a cat almost meows but instead it comes out as, "kkkkkk"


Never heard my cats do that.



> Hmm, wow. I went through a period once of not feeling that much emotion. It was weird. I liked it at first but, I missed the good emotions. I think it had to do with what I was eating. I felt stupid too. Very interesting.


INFPs often have that.



> But yes, those moments of not feeling emotion are very shocking for me as well.. D:


I hardly feel any emotions, my terminator thing was being ironic.



> Guess how many cats I have.


I'm going to guess either 2 or 5.


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> @AshOrLey
> Never heard my cats do that.


...I just Googled it and I can't find it anywhere...WAT! My cat must be speshul. 




narcissistic said:


> I'm going to guess either 2 or 5.


Only 1. :,) I've always been hesitant of getting another because I want to focus all my love towards him...


----------



## Eset

AshOrLey said:


> ...I just Googled it and I can't find it anywhere...WAT! My cat must be speshul.
> Only 1. :,) I've always been hesitant of getting another because I want to focus all my love towards him...


Fair enough.
Do you have any pics to share of him? :3


----------



## AshOrLey

Yesss <3

My 12 year old beauty:


* *


----------



## sometimes

INFP: I always knew this video was about INFP's in a relationship or just in general life/conversation.






(although to be fair I do want to see a pic of him :kitteh. edit: just saw you posted the pic. yes very cute.


----------



## Amy

ashorley said:


> yesss <3
> 
> my 12 year old beauty:
> 
> 
> * *


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Soooooooooooooooooo beautifuuuuuuuullllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

AshOrLey said:


> Yesss <3
> 
> My 12 year old beauty:
> 
> 
> * *


Aww here's mine! (Bella and has pink paws)


* *


----------



## Eset

This is one of mine, she's called Zelda:


----------



## Jeffrei

narcissistic said:


> This is one of mine, she's called Zelda:


Oh, is she constantly being catnapped and rescued by a blond cat with a green hat?


----------



## AshOrLey

AHHHH SO MANY CUTE AND DIVERSE CATS I love it!! 😍😍😍😍😍

My cat's name is Neo. I have thousands upon thousands of pictures of him.  And stuff I wrote about him when I was little.


----------



## Amy

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! THE CATS OF THIS THREAD ARE SOOOOOOOOOO CUUUUUUUUUTE!!!!!!!!
HERE'S MY CAT :kitteh::kitteh::kitteh:

* *


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp successfully turn a threat about criticizing others into show and tell for cats.


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj: Gives infp memories of show and tell from preschool!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp comes across as innocent and niave until crossed


----------



## Siri

INFJ: Doesn't come across as naive but actually is.


----------



## AshOrLey

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Infp comes across as innocent and niave until crossed


Infj: Comes off as one thing but is really a million different things that people won't ever know


----------



## Azure Dreamer

AshOrLey said:


> Infj: Comes off as one thing but is really a million different things that people won't ever know


It's what keeps us awake at night. Also how are infj niave? 

Infp feels guilty and like they let people down when they can't make a event.


----------



## Siri

Naive enough to consider an INFP innocent in the beginning.

Also, they're so selective in what they perceive, they don't know what exactly is going on outside their heads.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Just because I don't want to depress others with how bad things are doesn't make me (that) naive. :tongue:

Infp always into cute and cuddely things.


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Azure Dreamer

That's a cruel thing to call others istj =(

(24 post to go ursi you can do it!)


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ursi said:


> INFJ: How dare you interpret my feelings again. Although you are right this time.
> 
> I need someone to carry me to the finish line. Is there a place I can just spam, periods? ........


:crying:

Infj failure to read @ursi count it's 124 to go


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ursi said:


> INFJ moving the finish line further away. What is this game you play? Oh well. It's a sprint.


Nope just read a 9 Instead of 8. To the finish line istj!


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Because_why_not

Inferior Se at its best, infj

Also, da fuq with all the cats??? ... urgh :dry:



> If you would compete with yourself and not me, I'll leave you alone.


ISTJ not wanting to play? Are you all born boring or is it something you have to work at? hahaha

:wink:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ursi said:


> INFJ...
> 
> If you would compete with yourself and not me, I'll leave you alone.


Ok I was just to try help you out:crying:. Istj very objective at times.

Enfj see what happens with Infp in charge? I told you this would happen.


----------



## Because_why_not

Yeah, why argue with an infj and their psychic Ni Powers? I mean they're right like .... 51% of the time, right? haha


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Because_why_not

Well, ISTJs have their Ne inferior and that the traditionally "creative" function xD


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> Yeah, why argue with an infj and their psychic Ni Powers? I mean they're right like .... 51% of the time, right? haha


Just cause you can't live in the future doesn't mean it won't come true enfj. Besides when did infj claim that absurdity?

Istj creativity is in the eye of the beholder and we're all creative in our own ways!


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Just cause you can't live in the future doesn't mean it won't come true enfj. Besides when did infj claim that absurdity?


Because Ni creates all patterns so is made out like it can predict the future. (Yeah, I'm aware you might not have said these words yourself) But the reality is, it's just change, and you're using it to confirm your hindsight bias.

INFJ = Captain Hindsight.



> Istj creativity is in the eye of the beholder and we're all creative in our own ways!


Sigh, too diplomatic for your own good....



> ENFJ. Don't fake your knowledge about quantum physics. We all know that never self actualized.


That's because I focus on bring out the potential in others. It's a shame that all your potential, ISTJ, was to live the middle-class lifestyle and nothing more (Church, work, die)


----------



## Siri

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Istj creativity is in the eye of the beholder and we're all creative in our own ways!


That's the most creative thing I came across today.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ursi said:


> It would be a bad idea to criticize an INFJ. I don't even know why i am doing this. BAD MOVE ISTJ. BAD...
> 
> ENFJ. Don't fake your knowledge about quantum physics. We all know that never self actualized.


 =O

I'm not that mean or sensitive... am I istj?

Infp not sure if serious or sarcastic with compliment.

Enfj isn't diplomacy a good thing?


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Because_why_not

Siri said:


> That's the most creative thing I came across today.


Infp can't criticise, They can only compliment. They can't comprehend the idea of going against their morals to criticise.

EDIT


ursi said:


> INFJ. That's only because you like me. :laughing:


Ursi and @Azure_Zalaire

Wait! This was MY matchmaking!!! You better invite to the wedding and pay for me!!!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj learn to speak to others in their "language" already. :dry:


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ursi said:


> I wonder what would happen if I gave Azure a smooth, do you think INFP will try to murder me with a knife?


O.O :blushed: q.. qu.. quiet you!


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Enfj learn to speak to others in their "language" already. :dry:


Fe does that for me, baby <3



ursi said:


> I wonder what would happen if I gave Azure a smooch, do you think INFP will try to murder me with a knife?


ISTJ mark their territory and claim it forever and ever. I hope you like living the life of a 1950's middle class family, Azure. That's how it will be with an ISTJ.


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Siri

ursi said:


> I wonder what would happen if I gave Azure a smooch, do you think INFP will try to murder me with a knife?


Knife?? Infp's claws would do the job.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj why are you insistent on teasing me with match making. Go home mom your drunk on fe again.


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Enfj why are you insistent on teasing me with match making. Go home mom your drunk on fe again.





ursi said:


> Yes azure! WINK WINK! INFJ putting me in this role AGAIN. TYPICALLLLLL!





Azure_Zalaire said:


> O.O :blushed: q.. qu.. quiet you!





ursi said:


> I wonder what would happen if I gave Azure a smooch, do you think INFP will try to murder me with a knife?





ursi said:


> Azure, we should make internet babies. bwn can finally shut up and say I am not creative. he he he he


Look at the proof here. Why do infj's deny the obvious to save face? That Fe can't stand not being the one in control of how others think.


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Because_why_not

Why are people so concerned with my sex life anyway???

INFJ = stalkers in the name of 'love will conquer all'.
ISTJ = stalkers in the name of 'it was cute when grandpa did it so what's wrong with it now?'


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ursi said:


> Oops Azure. I "accidentally" grabbed your butt. It was an accident. :laughing:


Pulls you close. I love it when you do that. We should thank enfj for introducing us.


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Because_why_not

I didn't introduce you, I coupled you. 

Who knew INFJ and ISTJ would make this a semi-porn thread? Perhaps all stereotypes are wrong...?


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ursi said:


> There's a lot of "stuff," you'd like.


Yes there is :kitteh:







perhaps we can teach each other roud:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> I didn't introduce you, I coupled you.
> 
> Who knew INFJ and ISTJ would make this a semi-porn thread? Perhaps all stereotypes are wrong...?


All for the voyeurism knowing you.


----------



## AshOrLey

Istj: Doesn't know how to be creative, resorts to...to THIS.


----------



## Because_why_not

It's okay, INFP, we all know they're both out of their comfort zones here. Fanfiction is the INFP's territory and no one else's. Ash herself specialises in fanfiction where she turns the characters into cats.

Edit: @Azure_Zalaire @ursi

Actually if both of you look like _this_ like Azure says:










....I have no problem with that. Continue....


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Siri

ursi said:


> So like.... I rather see you and Siri do porn. DO IT!!!
> 
> I can sorta guess the plot :laughing:


I don't think you would like it much because it would be hentai.


----------



## Amy

Who puts "Siri" as an avatar name?! ONLY INFPs, OF COURSE!


----------



## Siri

Karla said:


> Who puts "Siri" as an avatar name?! ONLY INFPs, OF COURSE!


That's my real name btw :tongue:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ursi said:


> oh, I made it too 900. Whoo hooo


96 more to go now!


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@ursi does not approve azures comment :exterminate:


----------



## Because_why_not

Nooooooooooo the omit posts have started!! How can I tell where everyone's up to?!


----------



## Amy

Siri said:


> That's my real name btw :tongue:


Siriously?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> Nooooooooooo the omit posts have started!! How can I tell where everyone's up to?!


Reply with quote . Use that ni and ti enfj


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Reply with quote . Use that ni and ti enfj


I've done that before but to constantly do it is effort. Plus, why didn't *you* do this, the introvert functions are stronger in infj.

Why you do this @ursi?

ISTJ - when you lead such a boring life, I suppose this is how you get back control and have fun.


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Ahem I did for some but not all.... I think you need sleep for your se enfj.


----------



## Because_why_not

ursi said:


> you mean my Ne grip?
> 
> bwn... do I live a boring life or do I stereotypically live a boring life?


I mean stereotypical ISTJs lol I don't mean to say you're boring - you're not - which is why you need to stop with your editing!!!



Azure_Zalaire said:


> Ahem I did for some but not all.... I think you need sleep for your se enfj.


Exactly: Infj's passing judgement on people when they do what they're criticising anyway. This is how they feel worthwhile, wihout their "advice" they have no purpose.

I don't need bed right now. Still got energy and no job! muwahaha


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> Exactly: Infj's passing judgement on people when they do what they're criticising anyway. This is how they feel worthwhile, wihout their "advice" they have no purpose.
> 
> I don't need bed right now. Still got energy and no job! muwahaha


And then when you get one how's that going to feel XD. Enfj always have to be in the spot light.


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire said:


> And then when you get one how's that going to feel XD. Enfj always have to be in the spot light.


Noooo! I don't want one!! I want to be a NEET and keep living like a cat all my life!! ... Nah it's boring af I can't wait to start my new job ...












ursi said:


> I actually agree with existential nihilism. Perhaps that would give you some insights on the reason why I edit. I am also a private person. I am also a 1w9. An above average healthy one.


Nah it doesn't. You're also now an Unknown...


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ursi said:


> dang it azure..


Nah I noticed this a long time ago I just didn't want to say anything about it. existential nihilist certainly has truth to it. Closest I've narrowed my tri type was to combinations of 7 5 4 2 1. Haven't been able to narrow it down below that. 
@Because_why_not
Enfj always trying to tell others who they are and how to act seesh.


----------



## Because_why_not

INFJs =


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> INFJs =


Yep I agree always useful and long lasting unlike enfj.


----------



## Shinsei

INFJ @Faery is a dork


----------



## Because_why_not

Oh infj, your imagination is seemingly endless. Don't you love that dom-Ni? It keeps you out of touch with the harsh truths of reality. For better or worse.
@Shinsei, why bring Faery up? This is just another example of above, I suppose.


----------



## Shinsei

Because_why_not said:


> Oh infj, your imagination is seemingly endless. Don't you love that dom-Ni? It keeps you out of touch with the harsh truths of reality. For better or worse.
> @Shinsei, why bring Faery up? This is just another example of above, I suppose.


Yea I do


----------



## Faery




----------



## Faery

Every time I get mentioned in the game forums, my imagination is seriously locked into this image of a bunch of kids goofing off on the playground and inviting me in. And I'm like, NO! STOP IT! Then I feel bad after 5 minutes and come play.

Also, I'm too sensitive for this game.

ENFJ=The Fe can feel oppressive sometimes.
INTJ=Biggest Rubik's cube in existence.


----------



## Shinsei

Poor INFJ she still doesn't realise am a bigger than her. XD


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Poor intj doesn't know how easy rubric cubes are to solve when you know the algorithm for them.


----------



## Siri

Karla said:


> Siriously?


Atleast a part of my real name.

INFJ: Knows how to solve a rubik's cube and still cannot solve it because of that weak Si.


----------



## Eset

> University? Yea right, you will be saying the same thing Oreki said at the beginning of the series. LOL


Don't you mean Hachiman?
I don't remember Oreki stating anything about relationships in the pilot episode.


----------



## Siri

AshOrLey said:


> Intp: Can't use math to solve relationships
> 
> 
> 
> I've never solved one.  Infp: Have you ever solved it Siri?


Oh yes, back in high school


----------



## Because_why_not

Infps in high school were the emo kids who would cry when someone doesn't smile back in the corridor and write bad fanction for their creative writing coursework.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

narcissistic said:


> INFP/INFJ: Learn how to wield power, please.


You mean like this intp?






Enfj picking on others again. No surprise there.


----------



## Siri

ENFJ: Seems like you're describing your childhood. INFPs don't care if people don't smile back.


----------



## Because_why_not

> Enfj picking on others again. No surprise there.


Infj feeling the need to "stick up" for people that don't you to stick up for them again. No surprise there, being the SJW is how the infj feels they make a difference in this world. 

They don't.



> ENFJ: Seems like you're describing your childhood. INFPs don't care if people don't smile back.


True but could be either. The difference is Fi's mask isn't as good as Fe's. You feel the need to say you don't care, despite everyone knowing otherwise.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

“One person can make a difference, and everyone should try.” ― John F. Kennedy. 

Enfj has no backbone like all bullies. You can make a difference without being a sjw.


----------



## Amy

@Siri you have an interesting name :kitteh: guess what's my name!
Argh... ENFJs and their need of approval. Annoying.


----------



## Eset

> You mean like this intp?


Possibly, only watched 1/3 of it before I got bored.
Basically you just need to take control of the external world more instead of shying away and letting others do it for you.


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire said:


> “One person can make a difference, and everyone should try.” ― John F. Kennedy.
> 
> Enfj has no backbone like all bullies. You can make a difference without being a sjw.


INFJ : "If I quote this President, I will look informed and wise. If I look informed and wise, people will believe me more and not question the use of a quote to improve my credibility." 

Btw if you notice, I said you don't a difference at all. That makes you sad ... :'(



> Argh... ENFJs and their need of approval. Annoying.


 @Karla, yeah cos you don't have to have any approval on your type before you make the commitment, do you, Unknown?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj I have perfectly healthy ego and don't need to sjw to feel good. Even though I've worked at non profits in the past and enjoyed it...
Enfj quick to point out flaws.

Intp there are several forms of power and how to use it. Power of information is a big one too.


----------



## Amy

@Because_why_not LOLOLOLOLOL, this strategy doesn't work :kitteh: you just needed to assure everyone that you're an ENFJ. Soooo typical!


----------



## Eset

> Intp there are several forms of power and how to use it. Power of information is a big one too.


Let's just say:
Power of confidence/assertiveness.


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Enfj I have perfectly healthy ego and don't need to sjw to feel good. Even though I've worked at non profits in the past and enjoyed it...
> Enfj quick to point out flaws.


Still not getting that I said you don't need to be a SJW. You just don't change the World.

We pick out flaws because we like to help. Infj's do it to look more mystical and wise than us mere mortals. 



Karla said:


> @Because_why_not LOLOLOLOLOL, this strategy doesn't work :kitteh: you just needed to assure everyone that you're an ENFJ. Soooo typical!


ENFJs and Unknows can have a lot in common: we constantly change ourselves. However, ENFJs do it to match the group. Unknowns do it because they're still trying to "find themselves".


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj I need to take intp advice. If you don't think infj changes the world your sorely ignorant. The way we are interconnected in this web called life. The child to Inspire the book that influenced the people. A single persons death, the birth of a child, random people helping each other. You cannot define the world and did not define how we don't change the world.


----------



## Amy

@Because_why_not nice try, ENFJ! Start changing your mind :kitteh: you failed this Ti


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Enfj I need to take intp advice. If you don't think infj changes the world your sorely ignorant. The way we are interconnected in this web called life. The child to Inspire the book that influenced the people. A single persons death, the birth of a child, random people helping each other. You cannot define the world and did not define how we don't change the world.












Fine, fine. Your insignificant contributions on an individual will change the world.... Don't need to write about me in your Angsty Diary. 



Karla said:


> @Because_why_not nice try, ENFJ! Start changing your mind :kitteh: you failed this Ti


Well, I may be Ti inferior, but at least I know. Maybe if you could accurately make and test theories, you might know your type by now.


----------



## Amy

@Because_why_not woooow, your Ti sucks a lot! :shocked: I'm impressed :laughing::kitteh:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Unknown likely either undecided or see too many possibility (ne).

Enfj butterfly effect. Also get over yourself you barely make a note in my diary.


----------



## Because_why_not

Karla said:


> @Because_why_not woooow, your Ti sucks a lot! :shocked: I'm impressed :laughing::kitteh:


Hmm so funny that you make fun of someone's inferior function while purposely masking your own, Unknown. Fear the nit-pickers, do you? xD


----------



## gingko

Please don't judge. ercsmile1:


----------



## bremen

> Don't expect all the P's to know what's in that crazy mind of yours of things to do


Oh the irony,infps don't understand even themselves.



> doesn't have any drama in their lives and just observes it from a far


Everybody got their fair share of drama.

Edit:Infj:The type to ninja the most.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istj enjoys sipping their daily tea.


----------



## bremen

Infj:Enjoys their daily spam posting with the occasional counseling.



> Istj enjoys sipping their daily tea.


I love me some earl grey.


----------



## leictreon

ISTJ: be a little more flexible guys!


----------



## bremen

Infp:Be a little more rigid.


----------



## Because_why_not

ISTJ - it's a synonym for boring, you know.


----------



## bremen

Enfj:My complete opposite,never will understand them.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj drama queens 

Istj slow to act


----------



## bremen

Infj:Unicorns


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istj your as bad as intj in your fascination with unicorns


----------



## Because_why_not

It's because you are a unicorn infj. Well, the females are. The males don't even exist.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> It's because you are a unicorn infj. Well, the females are. The males don't even exist.


Yup we're ghosts that everyone sees strait through.


----------



## Because_why_not

Ghosts don't see through things. They make subtle hints and expect everyone else to understand them. They also slam doors to show when they are angry because they can't just fecking tell the person.

Conclusion, yeah infj's are ghosts.


----------



## bremen

Enfj:They are salty they aren't unicorns like infjs


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istj secretly wants to taste unicorn


----------



## bremen

I know 1 unicorn irl

Infj:they are overated


----------



## Because_why_not

Only an ISTJ can make me yawn at my favourite thread.

Why don't you go and read the Bible like you usually do.


----------



## bremen

> Why don't you go and read the Bible like you usually do.


Lmao

Enfj:Tsundere


----------



## Parrot

ColdNobility said:


> Lmao
> 
> Enfj:Tsundere


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istj extensive vocabulary to insult others

Enfj stop preaching already


----------



## Because_why_not

When an ENTP, king of the shitposts, says your posts are shit, you know when your posts are shit.

ISTJ - uncreative as usual.
ENTP - uncreative trolling as usual.

That's two birds with one stone. Eh Eh! Wink wink!!


----------



## bremen

I'm trying :vv

Enfj:I thought you're were supposed to have a super strong Fe.


----------



## Eset

> were supposed to have a super strong Fe.


Fe doesn't always mean you're super friendly,
it has a dark side too you know.

Fe can be the most bitchy manipulating function ever.


----------



## bremen

> Fe doesn't always mean you're super friendly,
> it has a dark side too you know.Fe can be the most bitchy manipulating function ever.


*the more you know*

Intp:Is in great need of that Fe greatness.


----------



## AshOrLey

Istj: Try something new for once


----------



## Because_why_not

I love my Fe  ENFJ is the best!

Poor ISTJ, you don't have Fe. Oh well, ISTJs are too boring to be popular anyway hahaha

Says you infp, when have you ever not talked about your feelings/values for more than 4 hours?


----------



## bremen

Enfj:Friends with everybody,but only real friends with like 2 person.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istj has better friendships than enfj


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj: You have soft fur my unicorn, I shall protect you from the poachers! 



Because_why_not said:


> Says you infp, when have you ever not talked about your feelings/values for more than 4 hours?


I've thought about them instead. HA!


----------



## Because_why_not

ISTJ version of friendships is the fellow church-goers telling them once a week how they will go to hell for being human. Luckily, ISTJs aren't human, they're drones.

INFJ - is really just the kids in the background saying "yeeeeeaaah" every time the queen bee says something.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj how else are infj suppose to get a knife in your back for crossing them?


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Enfj how else are infj suppose to get a knife in your back for crossing them?


You openly admit to being a back-stabber. You make this game too easy for me to the point where there's no point replying :dry:


----------



## bremen

I tried hard this time.
Enfj:
They are like the popular girls at school everyones gossip about,
they are mostly friendly with you when you're lower on the popular hierarchy scale and their clique,but when you do get popular enough,they will do shit like don't invite you to the big party at the end of the year.

Infj:What the hell is an Infj anyway,does anyone know?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj sometimes I do different things to try for a different outcome, also your too predictable.


----------



## Eset

ISTJ: Stupid traditional pooper trooper.

ENFJ: The most shallow person you'll ever meet.

INFJ: You could be good at chess, but you just had the have Fe.


----------



## bremen

Intps:His natural habitat consist of his parents basement,and his bed.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istp you forgot Doritos and the mountain dew!


----------



## Because_why_not

You got my hopes that there was a new personality :dry:

Infj: is it hard for you to spend so long talking to other people, and not go all soapbox all over us.


----------



## bremen

> Istp you forgot Doritos and the mountain dew!


Who is this Istp you're talking about?

Infj:Even multitasking has its limits.


----------



## Siri

Because_why_not said:


> Lesson 1 in the many, many, *many* ways to make an infp cry:
> 
> "You're shipping sucks!"


And then everyone else cries after successful shipping.


----------



## Because_why_not

Lesson 2 in the many, many, *many* ways to make an infp cry:

"You're just an unorganised INFJ!"


----------



## Shinsei

narcissistic said:


> Don't you mean Hachiman?
> I don't remember Oreki stating anything about relationships in the pilot episode.


Well him too, but oreki mentioned something as living the grey life like playing no sports and no relationships.


----------



## Siri

INTJ: Stop using Si, it's BAD for you.


----------



## Amy

@Siri, is this name a robot name?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Siri said:


> INTJ: Stop using Si, it's BAD for you.


INFP: Start using Te, its good for you!


----------



## Siri

Karla said:


> @Siri, is this name a robot name?


Uhh also Siri is name of a goddess in Hindu mythology.


----------



## Eset

Te for teaching.

Anyways:


----------



## Amy

Siri said:


> Uhh also Siri is name of a goddess in Hindu mythology.


Wow interesting! Is this Siri? >v


----------



## Siri

Azure_Zalaire said:


> INFP: Start using Te, its good for you!


I am, and I don't see you use your Se.


----------



## bremen

this looks fun

Infj:Start using Ti,its goood

Infp:What other said.


----------



## Siri

Karla said:


> Wow interesting! Is this Siri? >v


Yes and I wouldn't discuss about it any further


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISTJ: Start using Te, It tastes delicious!


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


>


----------



## Amy

Siri said:


> Yes and I wouldn't discuss about it any further


Why? Just because she has many arms you don't need to be embarrassed about it :happy:


----------



## AshOrLey

Azure_Zalaire said:


> ISTJ: Start using Te, It tastes delicious!


Infj: What does it tastes like? :0


----------



## Because_why_not

AshOrLey said:


> Infj: What does it tastes like? :0


Catfish.

Infp so naive...


----------



## Azure Dreamer

AshOrLey said:


> Infj: What does it tastes like? :0


Earl Tea but now your starting to look like a cat INFP. Damn it ISTJ!!


----------



## Amy

Omg narci don't shave your head!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eset

Where dat INTJ faglord go, I wanna 1v1 him on chess man.


----------



## Eset

ursi said:


> @narcissisticOk, INFPs are allowed to be late


What are you even talking about?
Who even said INFPs = late?

This is triggering my gibberish.


----------



## AshOrLey

narcissistic said:


> Who said you could spread my selfies around??


I'm the Internet stalker, remember?

I also got this one. Not quite sure what you were doing here, but it was supposed to be sexy with your arms:












narcissistic said:


> I'll probably spend the majority of my time there pointing out all the flaws.


What if there are no flaws


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Eset

AshOrLey said:


> I'm the Internet stalker, remember?
> 
> I also got this one. Not quite sure what you were doing here, but it was supposed to be sexy with your arms:


It was me spreading my legs,
spiders don't have arms.



> Was that not you who posted that Asian guy's youtube vid? His user name is Typetips


 Indeed, but how was that relevant to:
INFPs being late?



> What if there are no flaws


I'll make flaws, just so I've got something to complain/argue about.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

INTP doesn't know when to stop and blast others to oblivion. Socially award geeks

ENFJ drama is fun but when its your entire life. Stop stressing out over seeing others for that 100th party. They'll understand if you have to turn them down. Socially graceful geeks

INFP keeps the pandas alive instead of spiders which are better for ecosystem. Cute akward geeks.

INFJ wants to change the world and only criticize it to act like its conscious. SJW geek


----------



## Because_why_not

I'm an ENFJ, I'm too cool and popular to be a geek.

INFJ = masters of projection and then claims to know you better than you know yourself. As you can see here, this is just a cry for help to get people to understand them (this is how I see myself through you so you should see me too)


----------



## Eset

Them eyebrows though...:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENFJ too cool to admin to others their closet geeks so they can keep them

INTP goes over board every time with their obsessions.


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj: Infjerk


----------



## bremen

Infp:Need any tissues?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISTJ always has everything they need.


----------



## bremen

Infj:Too kind to criticize.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISTJ not this conversation again.


----------



## Because_why_not

Agreed. Infj can't handle criticism. We shouldn't do it because they're definitely too nice.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENFJ can you please your lips my a**. I'm already told you I'm not in the mood right now. Try a little romance first.


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire said:


> ENFJ can you please your lips my a**. I'm already told you I'm not in the mood right now. Try a little romance first.


You say you want romance first, but yet want me lips on your arse? Oh eh  Azure wants me everyone!! He said it himself muwahaha

...You're joking about that not in the mood right...?


----------



## bremen

Infj:here I think you need some of that


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> You say you want romance first, but yet want me lips on your arse? Oh eh  Azure wants me everyone!! He said it himself muwahaha
> 
> ...You're joking about that not in the mood right...?


Always thinking you can talk your way into anything ENFJ! Not this time. No! :frustrating:

Your always doing this to me and everyone else. :angry:


----------



## AshOrLey

ColdNobility said:


> Infp:Need any tissues?


Yeah, is there anyway you can get the cool breeze ones?


----------



## bremen

*hands over them*


----------



## AshOrLey

Thx istj. I can always depend on u. Momma! 

Infj: Tickles hehe


----------



## Azure Dreamer

AshOrLey said:


> Thx istj. I can always depend on u. Momma!
> 
> Infj: Tickles hehe


INFP: INFPounce

:shocked:Hey! no ! what! gah!!!! Help!!!!! Tell my kittah I love them!!!!:kitteh::bored:


----------



## bremen

According to darwinism you guys are the biggest losers INFJ.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISTJ are statistically the most common. Which could imply prey in a ecosystem.


----------



## bremen

Online not though,special snowflake level acquired.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yup wonder why that is.


----------



## bremen

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Yup wonder why that is.


I'm curious,I wanna know tooo


----------



## AshOrLey

Istjs don't like the internets? Waste of the tiems?


----------



## bremen

AshOrLey said:


> Istjs don't like the internets? Waste of the tiems?


Most people like the internet so idk about that

Infp:clueless as ever I see.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istj has on a mission


----------



## bremen

Infj:2nd in command in my big mission.


----------



## Because_why_not

I know why there are few ISTJs on the internet! It's because they don't like anything new or any forward moving advances. Although the internet is nothing new, it is when you're perpetually stuck in the 1950s.


----------



## Eset




----------



## Shinsei

shit song


----------



## Siri

INTJ: Unlike you, atleast it's not boring.


----------



## Eset

*INFJ:*





*INFP:*


----------



## Siri

INTP:


----------



## Because_why_not

Why don't you start a thread for this?

Infp + Intp = get a room thread!!


----------



## Siri

ENFJ: Why?


----------



## Because_why_not

Because you can make a separate thread about songs representing the personalities and post until your hearts are content. 

Infp: too busy in their Fi/Ne fantasy world, that they don't see the obvious.


----------



## Siri

No, I meant why not here? 
ENFJ: There's always more to obvious.


----------



## Because_why_not

Because you can just create your own without needing to spam and ruin it for everyone. Never know, your thread could do really well - similar ones have.

Infp: if it doesn't align with their Fi, they just don't get anything or anyone.


----------



## Siri

Those posts are valid criticisms, plus you know how lazy IXXPs are. 

ENFJ: Shows strong Fi sometimes.


----------



## Eset

*ENFJ?:*


----------



## Because_why_not

Siri said:


> Those posts are valid criticisms, plus you know how lazy IXXPs are.
> 
> ENFJ: Shows strong Fi sometimes.


How is it lazy when it's more effort think of an appropriate song, to go to youtube, find search for the song, get the address, come back here, post in the song compared to just writing a sentence or so (admittedly you'd have to _think_ of something to write)

And if Fi is not liking individuals who post songs to threads because they can't come up with something, and so spoil the fun for everyone else, then call me an Fi-INFP because I'd be overflowing with the stuff. 



narcissistic said:


> ENFJ?


Wow so much clever and wit! You did so good, INTP! (Now considering INTPs fail at people skills, I will point out the obvious to everyone else that that was sarcasm)


----------



## Siri




----------



## bremen

INFP


----------



## 6007

coldnobility is a badass name


istj, the most mind numbingly boring and predictable habit driven type there is. Not bad in bed tho.


----------



## Eset

ISTP:
Very good Se, but very bad Ne.


----------



## Siri

ISTJ: 






ISTP: Doesn't speak more than a word at a time irl.

INTP: Stating the obvious.


----------



## 6007

Siri said:


> ISTJ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISTP: Doesn't speak more than a word at a time irl.
> 
> INTP: Stating the obvious.


infp: crying on the inside, while giving the best hugs ever


----------



## 6007

narcissistic said:


> ISTP:
> Very good Se, but very bad Ne.


i wonder why we are so often sought out by ENTP and ENFP particularly. They cannot stay away. 

INTP: lovable, awkward, nerd. fun to be around. Good kissers.


----------



## Because_why_not

ripley said:


> INTP: lovable, awkward, nerd. fun to be around. Good kissers.


ISTP too busy trying to rebel against authority that they've turned this into a praising thread?


----------



## Eset

> i wonder why we are so often sought out by ENTP and ENFP particularly. They cannot stay away.


 Correction:
INTPs get along with ENPs.
ISTPs not so well.

Never particularly heard of a ENxP & ISxP thing.

ISTP:
You are very different to me, well not complete opposites.
But noticeably different.


----------



## Because_why_not

> Correction:
> INTPs get along with ENPs.
> ISTPs not so well.
> 
> Never particularly heard of a ENxP & ISxP thing.


INTP : "Don't tell me I can't have any of that glorious ENxP booty!!! It's all mine - not yours (and I am thiers)!!"


----------



## Eset

> INTP : "Don't tell me I can't have any of that glorious ENxP booty!!! It's all mine - not yours (and I am thiers)!!"


Just makes sense since ISTPs have vulnerable Ne, so hanging around Ne users would be uncomfortable for them.
Just like how INxPs dislike being around ESxPs.
In fact INxPs and ISxPs don't get along with each other very well.

In theory.

ENFJ:
They say they're the best type for INTPs.
I disagree.


----------



## Because_why_not

> Just makes sense since ISTPs have vulnerable Ne, so hanging around Ne users would be uncomfortable for them.


What if they enjoy coming out of their comfort zone and can improve their Ne by immersion?

INTP: Everyone thinks the arrogant types are the ExTJ and ExTPs, but INTPs are just as bad it seems. I guess they don't have the rep for it because they're too busy in mother's basement, jacking it off to anime and My Little Pony all day (with some trolling during breaks).


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> ENFJ:
> They say they're the best type for INTPs.
> I disagree.


I read somewhere that to know which type you get along you need to switch the all the letters of your type except the J/P so according to this,you would get along well with ESFP.

But we all know Intps can only get a type as introverted as them.


----------



## Siri

ENFJ is the best type for ISTP in socionics.

Also I heard that ISTPs are closeted drama queens.


----------



## AshOrLey

Istx 





Intx


----------



## Eset

> I read somewhere that to know which type you get along you need to switch the all the letters of your type except the J/P so according to this,you would get along well with Entjs.


Oh you mean my shadow functions:
Basically:
Ti-Ne-Si-Fe
Te-Ni-Se-Fi



> But we all know Intps can only get a type as introverted as them.


True, but they perform better with EJ types.

ISTJ:
ESTP is your type.


----------



## 6007

Because_why_not said:


> ISTP too busy trying to rebel against authority that they've turned this into a praising thread?


it is both! Why not?!

ENFJ: will be your best friend whether you like it or not and OOOOH SQUIRREL and I LOVE EVERYTHING and and and .... srsly enfj are like enthusiasm
steroids


----------



## 6007

Siri said:


> ENFJ is the best type for ISTP in socionics.
> 
> Also I heard that ISTPs are closeted drama queens.


For real, we do seem like closet drama queens, thanks to inferior Fe, which is like an internal earthquake when it hits. 

INFP: In love with the unrequited. pain is my sustenance. hurt me some more.


----------



## Siri

So many bad INFP stereotypes.

I cry ;_;


----------



## Because_why_not

ripley said:


> it is both! Why not?!
> 
> ENFJ: will be your best friend whether you like it or not and OOOOH SQUIRREL and I LOVE EVERYTHING and and and .... srsly enfj are like enthusiasm
> steroids


Why not both? Because I am ENFJ and I say so muwahaha ...ssshh Nutty, I'll play with you in a minute, ahem...

Anyway, I don't think we can work. My Fe needs human interaction but you, ISTP, would spend all time loving your motorbike and not me :'(


----------



## bremen

> I cry ;_;


Infpays since last cried:0


----------



## Because_why_not

> So many bad INFP stereotypes.
> 
> I cry ;_;


Irony? Haha


----------



## Siri

Because_why_not said:


> Irony? Haha


Sarcasm :dry:


----------



## AshOrLey

Istp: If I spray paint your cat to look like a car, will you give him/her more attention and loves?


----------



## Because_why_not

> Sarcasm


Haha I know I got that. But it was fun to make you think that you --- wait! No! Don't cry, please INFP....!!!

And the other INFP is happy with her cats as usual


----------



## Siri

ENFJs : Most likely to get embarrassed quickly ( as told by Dario Nardi).


----------



## bremen

Enfj:What are you doings on forums,don't you have like 2 party and 1 wedding to organise?


----------



## Because_why_not

@Siri Yeah, I admit I do get embarrassed. But wouldn't most people when I'm out with INFP and she starts shipping the waiters and waitresses and asking if they'll adopt a cat together, and starts crying when they say no.

ISTJ: What are you doing on here. Isn't it passed your 6pm bed time?


----------



## Siri

INFP: I do know some ISTPs who love cats. Since CATS = DRAMA


----------



## AshOrLey

Infp: I think we should just get Istp a Purrari. I can even teach them how to use the beeper. The rhythm just has to be right. Gently push down the Purrari's head, and it should happily beep with a, "Mew!" 

The Purrari can take them anywhere. Just reveal your Purrari to any random individual, and they will take you anywhere. A revolutionary, cost-efficient way of travel.


----------



## bremen

So many Nfs here arhgh *dies from excessive love*


----------



## Because_why_not

ISTJ doesn't understand love. They only marry for tradition and have babies because it's all in God's plan. They cry, thinking they are being punished for their sins if their babies are Ne users and ask why they have to live in the last century.


----------



## AshOrLey

Istj: With your stable income, is there anyway you can purchase this sexy piece of merchandise for me; in which I may utilize for the tasks of everyday life, of course.


* *


----------



## Because_why_not

^^WTF? Hahahaha

INFP high on Ne or drugs or something hahah


----------



## bremen

AshOrLey said:


> Istj: With your stable income, is there anyway you can purchase this sexy piece of merchandise for me; in which I may utilize for the tasks of everyday life, of course.




* *


----------



## AshOrLey

Because_why_not said:


> INFP high on Ne or drugs or something hahah


I don't take drugs, Drugs take me

Enfj: Hold my feels for a second, I have to actually do something productive for a moment. Dumps load of feels into Enfj's arms


----------



## Azure Dreamer

I leave for a few hours and this turns into madness. Infp adjust what ever "medicine" your on. The dosage isn't right. 

Enfj you only had one job!!!


----------



## 6007

Azure_Zalaire said:


> I leave for a few hours and this turns into madness. Infp adjust what ever "medicine" your on. The dosage isn't right.
> 
> Enfj you only had one job!!!


infj: stalker with a crush. if they like you, they consume you.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

ISTP: socially awkward and quirky nerd who likes the sex and uses his 'aloofness' to get it.


----------



## RaisinKG

I see.


----------



## Shinsei

flourine said:


> I see.


Me two


----------



## The Lawyer

Shinsei said:


> Me two


It's one two, and not me two

I thought that I was the only type that didn't know how to count


----------



## Shinsei

You're too busy partying to count how many drinks you have had.


----------



## The Lawyer

Always trying to ruin someone's party INTJ

I can see you trying to micromanage me from 1 meter distance of my body. Pls stop


----------



## Shinsei

Where have you been for the past week dancing in the rainforest trying to stimulate that dom se


----------



## The Lawyer

Only an INTJ would go so far as to go to a rainforest to stimulate a function

I do it at home INTJ

EDIT: Sorry for the lack of activity lately


----------



## Because_why_not

The Lawyer said:


> EDIT: Sorry for the lack of activity lately


So you should be! Fine ESFP, keep your parties, sex, drugs, rock and roll, alcohol, fun; I got the internet! Alone. Bored. Sober. Wait where was I going with this....?

Oh right! ESFP is silly!


----------



## Eset

[insert something that begins with *E* here] [insert something that begins with *N* here] *F*anny *J*uice.


----------



## 6007

intp: accidentally insults you and then spends forever trying to make amends, like an apologetic stalker. 

or a stain in the carpet that can talk.


----------



## Eset

> intp: accidentally insults you and then spends forever trying to make amends, like an apologetic stalker.


Unsure where you have this motion from.

ISTP: Makes up random shit.


----------



## 6007

narcissistic said:


> Unsure where you have this motion from.
> 
> ISTP: Makes up random shit.


intp: if I havent heard of it, it must not be true. 

Come now, I thought your type was _clever_.

(dated intp, seriously offended me, spent two years emailing me to make amends.)


----------



## Eset

> (dated intp, seriously offended me, spent two years emailing me to make amends.)


Are you fucking kidding me....
Because I can read your past.

ISTP: Just a fucktard.


----------



## 6007

narcissistic said:


> Are you fucking kidding me....
> Because I can read your past.
> 
> ISTP: Just a fucktard.


hahahaa, actually no, because you should have this flexible thing called an imagination, which typically is a facet of intelligence. If you havent experienced something first hand, you either get facts or imagine how it could be so. 

INTP: butthurt dweller, easy target practice, not very bright. 

i would like to give others a chance to play, so I will discontinue posting until there is fresh meat. INTP is just too easy. lol.


----------



## Eset

> hahahaa, actually no, because you should have this flexible thing called an imagination, which typically is a facet of intelligence. If you havent experienced something first hand, you either get facts or imagine how it could be so.


So smart, she expects everyone else to be able to pin-point a possibility from a vague statement.

"accidentally insults you and then spends forever trying to make amends, like an apologetic stalker." = "dated intp, seriously offended me, spent two years emailing me to make amends."

I'm so disappointed of myself, how did I not see and finalize that possibility :O









ISTP: Superior complex, possibly derived from being mocked as an idiot.
And they wouldn't be wrong either.


----------



## 6007

bhahahaaaaa. too easy.


----------



## bremen

> [insert something that begins with *E* here] [insert something that begins with *N* here] *F*anny *J*uice.


Intp:Only other Intps can understand their humour.

Istp:You guys are pretty chill except the part where you call your car darling/honey.


----------



## Eset

ISTJ: Bible bashers.
ISTP: Vehicle bashers.


----------



## Siri

ISTJ: You guys are chill, and nothing else.

INTP: Internet bashers.


----------



## Because_why_not

Infp's are too soft to bash anything


----------



## Siri

Enfj: Why would anyone bash cute cats :kitteh:


----------



## redeemofself

Do you always need to please with one of your faces?

(I had to edit)


----------



## Because_why_not

@Siri

Infp's can't say anything bad to someone. They have to do it using a well-liked cartoon character. 

Either they like the ability to do so themselves, or they know people will take a cartoon character more seriously than them.

50/50 I'd say. You?



redeemofself said:


> Do you always need to please?


Why don't you ask that Fe of yours. You know, the function that kicks in after you've pissed off everyone around and caused them to leave you after extensive trolling, and you realise you maybe did hurt your friend's feelings by telling them to kill themselves and more, ENTP.


----------



## redeemofself

Because_why_not said:


> @Siri
> 
> Infp's can't say anything bad to someone. They have to do it using a well-liked cartoon character.


I must disagree! I got severe burns from my INFP best friend. They're just passive aggressive.

GOD! You're good! At least I can agree when it's obvious.


----------



## Because_why_not

redeemofself said:


> I must disagree! I got severe burns from my INFP best friend. They're just passive aggressive.


Wow  An *Infp* burning an ENTP (I've already done you as edit so just a little backhand for now)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj don't you have a few party's to organize instead of playing with entp?


----------



## Siri

redeemofself said:


> I must disagree! I got severe burns from my INFP best friend. They're just passive aggressive


That's true, ENTPs are vulnerable to Fi


----------



## Because_why_not

Maybe but I can see INFJ is doing their job by telling other people what they should/shouldn't be doing in a condescending manner. 

Way to go, INFJ! You keep doing your INFJ thang!


----------



## Siri

INFJ: You need a new English teacher.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj always has to be sarcastic. 
Infp too happy to be some kryptonite for entp. Also too late now you must suffer my horrible spelling and grammer


----------



## Because_why_not

Infp has no argument so picks up on grammar to look the smartz



> Enfj always has to be sarcastic.


It's not sarcastic if it's true. There you go, INFJ telling me how I should/shouldn't be again. You just can't help yourself, can you?


----------



## Siri

ENFJ: Twisted logic


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj don't go getting your Ti in a knot because you don't have great insults like infp. You always fall before their mighty FiNe comments.


----------



## Because_why_not

How is it twisted logic? Considering your logical function is last too Infp,, I wouldn't throw stones in a glass house if I were you.

Also, INFJ, this is why I normally don't bother to help you when you edit post hoc, that and you take the underdog's side too much for it to make sense :dry:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj just because the majority is doing it doesn't make it right! Stop being a sheeple! The dog and human are working together to herd all of you!


----------



## Siri

Because_why_not said:


> How is it twisted logic? Considering your logical function is last too Infp,, I wouldn't throw stones in a glass house if I were you.
> 
> Also, INFJ, this is why I normally don't bother to help you when you edit post hoc, that and you take the underdog's side too much for it to make sense :dry:


You're able to use your role function slightly better than your inferior. So, INFPs are better at Ti than Te and vice versa for ENFJs.

So, you guys are good with _quick fix_.


----------



## 6007

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Intj people are just pieces to be used when concerning relations.
> 
> Istp motto "trust me I'm a engineer! (With epic skills and epic gear)"


actually my motto is: trust me, I have zero investment in the outcome!
INFJ: actually a cat
INTJ: desperately wants to dance; is afraid of falling down. So many feels!


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## 6007

flourine said:


> Of course, INFJs are very compatible with ISTPs. Trust me, I know these kinds of things, I'm a love expert <3


I've dated a few, including my current partner. Yes, we really get along.


----------



## RaisinKG

Wrong



> INFJ: actually a cat
> INTJ: desperately wants to dance; is afraid of falling down. So many feels!


This makes INTJs cuter than INFJs <3


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ursi said:


> It's only a stick because you want your way with me.


Is that a offer or a bad joke istj?

Istp saving the world from idiots one bullet at a time.

Intj go back to your game we know you don't exists in the real world.


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## 6007

ursi said:


> It's only a stick because you want your way with me.


HOW DID YOU KNOW

istj: mind reader; meat popsicle; more predictable than the movie twilight


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## RaisinKG

> Stop going by the book, INTJ. You're more ISTJ than me.


Wrong. I will be always be more INTJ than you by virtue of having an INTJ label on my head, while you have an ISTJ. Additionally, while ISTJs can develop Ti, it will still remain a shadow function.



> Intj go back to your game we know you don't exists in the real world.


I exist now. Deal with it.



> Azure, it's just a statement. =)


No, its both.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istp: needs every thing apart to understand it..including people and relationships then uses duct tape to make it work again like a miracle.


----------



## RaisinKG

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Istp: needs every thing apart to understand it..including people and relationships then uses duct tape to make it work again like a miracle.


lol


----------



## 6007

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Istp: needs every thing apart to understand it..including people and relationships then uses duct tape to make it work again like a miracle.


 you cant argue with it as a method, it works. 

IT WORKS, DAMNIT


infj: can sustain an entire conversation--nay, relationship--in the exchange of gifs. ADORABLE GIFS! OF KITTENS AND GRANDMAS


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## RaisinKG

ripley said:


> you cant argue with it as a method, it works.
> 
> IT WORKS, DAMNIT
> 
> 
> infj: can sustain an entire conversation--nay, relationship--in the exchange of gifs. ADORABLE GIFS! OF KITTENS AND GRANDMAS


Who says INTJs can't Gif?












> Not dealing if you're a mistype INTJ. MUHAHAHHAHAHAH


Lol. Unsolicited Typing.


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## 6007

flourine said:


> Who says INTJs can't Gif?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Unsolicited Typing.


intj: feels left out, displays adorableness. 

alright. fine. youre cute too.


----------



## RaisinKG

ursi said:


> you reek of intp


Advising other people on what is best type for them = Fe dom

Not ISTJ, must be ExFJ.



> intj: feels left out, displays adorableness.
> 
> alright. fine. youre cute too.


Awww... HEY!


----------



## 6007

ursi said:


> you reek of intp


istj: can't think of anything witty or hilarious to say, instead trolls


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## 6007

ursi said:


> @*ripley*
> 
> I doubt you even know what the real agenda of this post is. I know where your mind is. NO WHERE ON POINT.


technically true!

ISTJ: you're doing it wrong! gosh it feels so good to say that, it's been five whole minutes since I criticized someone for not following the rules!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ripley said:


> you cant argue with it as a method, it works.
> 
> IT WORKS, DAMNIT
> 
> 
> infj: can sustain an entire conversation--nay, relationship--in the exchange of gifs. ADORABLE GIFS! OF KITTENS AND GRANDMAS


Your confusing Infj with Infp. Most Infj prefer quality time, touch and words of affirmation as one of their love langauges. Istp i thought you were a better study than this.


----------



## RaisinKG

ISTP vs ISTJ

Here's some music.


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## RaisinKG

ursi said:


> @flourine
> 
> *Not ISTJ, must be ExFJ.*
> 
> Not the first time a mistype think masterminding means mind reading. Sigh


I do not understand.


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## RaisinKG

ursi said:


> Thanks. I am against rules. =) ISTP following rules. HURRAY?


Looks like the roles have... reversed.


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## 6007

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Your confusing Infj with Infp. Most Infj prefer quality time, touch and words of affirmation as one of their love langauges. Istp i thought you were a better study than this.


infj: feels misunderstood... defeated... thou hast disappointed me...

(I dunno man, no one is better at gif sharing than infjs... they are so funny online and gifted at conveying emotion in simple ways, from my experience. INFPs from my experience are less playful.)


----------



## RaisinKG

ursi said:


> @flourine
> 
> I don't expect you to understand. It's not easy for certain INTJ to follow other people's train of thought. =)


Must be your inferior Ne.


----------



## 6007

flourine said:


> Looks like the roles have... reversed.


my post was said as an istj, but I think the intent wasnt conveyed clearly. Alas


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## 6007

ursi said:


> istp uses duct tape cuz he couldn't put it back together. :laughing:


THE TAPE WORKED i said


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ripley said:


> infj: feels misunderstood... defeated... thou hast disappointed me...
> 
> (I dunno man, no one is better at gif sharing than infjs... they are so funny online and gifted at conveying emotion in simple ways, from my experience. INFPs from my experience are less playful.)


Istp: they have no problem being a rebel and doing things on their own.
How an istp learns things:











(Takes a while to open up a infp to be playful just have to figure out where their triggers and lines are. I also can't speak for all infj or your experience either on the gif thing. Maybe I never paid much attention before.)


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Because_why_not

ursi said:


> @flourine
> 
> *Advising other people on what is best type for them = Fe dom*
> 
> You're either getting the functions confused or confusing people's intention.


^^Proof I'm ENFJ to the haters!!

ISTJ - too paranoid that the man will find out they've been looking for "fun" online, will probably omit the post soon.

Fun is against the ISTJ rules and ISTJs are all about rules.


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj why do have to keep picking on me. All I've done is try to help you and others.


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ursi said:


> INFJ. You learning bad shit from ENFJs. SHAME ON YOU!


I'm sorry. :crying::sad: Enfj and intp have been bad influences to be around. Maybe I should spend more time around istj! :happy:


----------



## RaisinKG

Azure_Zalaire said:


> I'm sorry. :crying::sad: Enfj and intp have been bad influences to be around. Maybe I should spend more time around istj! :happy:


No. spend time with INTJ!


----------



## Siri

Not a damsel in distress. It's just that INFPs are static.

INFJ: The real damsel in distress who needs to be pushed by an ESTP.


----------



## Plaxico

INFJ seem like you're a know-it-all


----------



## Because_why_not

Pah, an ISFJ with a little baker for an avi - you couldn't make it up.

Shouldn't you be keeping up with appearances so no one will ever see the real you? It just the "you" they think they know that is important.


----------



## Siri

Yaaaaay, an ISFJ!!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp becoming even more oblivious to others.


----------



## AshOrLey

I'm actually procrastinating horribly right now lol 100%


----------



## Siri

Maybe ENFJ could give us a few tips on how to escape procratination hell (even though it's Disneyland to us).


----------



## AshOrLey

Enfj will just push us constantly; I dunno where I'd be now without my enfj momma 😂👍<3


----------



## Siri

True. Mine's an ESFJ though.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Come on infp don't you have self discipline? Infp either on a passionate crusade for a cause or lazy and learning random things.


----------



## Siri

INFJ: Lacks will power.


----------



## Because_why_not

INFP: Lacks reality.


----------



## Siri

ENFJ: Lacks peace.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

I Need Feelings Protected.


----------



## 6007

INFJ wants to be alone; wants to pester you! go away! i love you!


----------



## 6007

we srsly need to invite more people to this party yall this is sad


----------



## Siri

Azure_Zalaire said:


> I Need Feelings Protected.


I Never Faced Justice

ISTP: Takes fun more seriously than any other type.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yeah it is. =( I know why don't you invite all your friends over ISTP!!


----------



## 6007

Because i dont have any, just infp's and infj's. 

we needs diversity!

FUN IS IMPORTANT


----------



## AshOrLey

Istp: I do things first, then think them through last

Woah guys look how many ts I wrote :shocked:


----------



## Marshy

Nothing but losers that overthink things.
This type needs to be extinguished off the face of the earth.
If "type" genocide would be legalized these would be the first to go. Go back to the depths of the 12th plane of torment in which you come from INTPs.


----------



## Eset

I can see by your avatar that you're already there at the "depths of the 12th plane of torment".


----------



## Marshy

*Thank*


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

*Grabs popcorn and masturbates to two INTPs arguing*


----------



## RaisinKG

the Ti-Dom is strong in this thread


----------



## AshOrLey

Istp: fix ur mbti


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istp that's not very nice to leave dirty wrenches all over infp favorite table cloth with cats.


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj: I Noms Frosty Juice

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp: I Nurture Furry Pets!


----------



## AshOrLey

I Nutter For Jelly


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intravenous Nutrition Feels Pathetic


----------



## 6007

probably addicted to pie


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istp "your first love and last love is self love." Too mean though... ooh I know your always handy to solve a problem! :wink::wink:


----------



## 6007

not too mean, I am the love of my life 
let's see

INFJ: has a shirt with a cat on it, or wants one.


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj: Only met 1 in real life


----------



## Doll

INFP: Just let me know when you're done sobbing in a corner.


----------



## AshOrLey

Enfp: Aight, I'll get back with you in a couple hours. Here's a gift, a sob for you!  It'll help you to not act so impulsively. Remember, don't click format if that error pops up.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp you'll meet more infj if your willing to go out and meet more people like enfp does.


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj: Speaking foreign languages no one else understands. "Go out" hahaha woah there, tiger. Just speak English and say, "Log in." My goodness.


----------



## 6007

infp: lots of moody selfies


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj: Be more direct, tell it to me rawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

As for you, enfj @Because_why_not :


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp you want it raw, stop being the crazy cat lady stereotype.
Also fish are better cooked not eaten raw Gollum. :tongue:


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj: What if I am a raw crazy cat lady, pure 100% non-GMO organic crazy cat lady; free of preservatives, high-fructose corn syrup, 
fat, evil, and artificial ingredients?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp your taking things to personal again! This is why we don't tell it to you directly. Now to check myself for whiplash from your post.


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj: I have some holistic herbs that may heal you from your whiplash. I shall, consequently, be deeply offended if you refuse. Ingredients: Catnip


----------



## Azazel

Cats < Dogs........................................................................ < Otters


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Fine infp i'll accept the herbs and your assistance. *grumbles*

Unknown do you enjoy otters?


----------



## AshOrLey

Sve said:


> Cats < Dogs........................................................................ < Otters


Uknown: What


----------



## Roman Empire

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Its not our fault we teleport to the finish line with ni while you run the maze with te entp.


I run in maze with Te, entp? Your guys comments make doubt you even know what mbti is, or the cognitive functions. Facepalm.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Extroverted first function
Perceiving (thinking or feeling first extroverted function)
Thinking extroverted dom
Introverted intuition aux. 
Sensing extroverted 3rd
Feeling introverted 4th
:tongue: entp to litteral


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj: The crazy things your NiTi loop comes up with, amuse me!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp: best I can do on short notice for your fi so loop


----------



## AshOrLey

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Infp: best I can do on short notice for your fi so loop


Infj: Not even joking, that would legitimately help! :laughing: 

Infj: Infjust embrace your messy desk


----------



## Azure Dreamer

I did :laughing: infp always has a colored pencil/pen set.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

INFJ: stop pouting and moping and go to sleep


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istp I will when stop making noise fixing the bike or computer or what ever is you are working on.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

*plants plastique explosives underneath INFJ's bed*


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Do you need a hug istp?


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Do you need a hug istp?


I'm allergic to those. Proceed with caution as my reaction may be erratic.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp we need to give istp a group hug!


----------



## AshOrLey

Istp: Can you fix my meowtor? I have no clue why it stopped, but I'm sure you'll have it purrin' in no time! :wink:


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

group hug or orgy?


----------



## Catwalk

I heard ISTP™ can fix everything but their life.


----------



## Schmendricks

EDIT: Wrrrrong tab and wrong thread! Carry on.


----------



## Because_why_not

Maybe if you weren't drunk skydiving at the time of posting, you wouldn't have made that mistake, ESTP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Maybe you should have invited him to the after party so he wouldn't go skydiving without you, enfj.


----------



## Because_why_not

Just because I didn't invite you doesn't mean everyone else wasn't invited.

But why would I want a Soapbox Sadie INFJ bringing down my party?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj just assumes infj is going to soapbox at a party instead of trying to have fun and possibly slip out early before too drunk.


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj is always on the drugs


----------



## Siri

And the drug is Ni-Ti.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

At least it's more useful than a fi-si loop infp (let's keep doing what makes us feel great)


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj: Hey the fisi loop may be useful for depressing poetry. That's useful...right?? :shocked:
Infj: doesn't appreciate teh depressing poetry that makes the world go round backwards


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Quoth the INFP “Nevermore.”


----------



## Because_why_not

INFJ: Work on your criticisms. I know we can't all be as witty as some, but you need to understand that Fe can be used for jokingly to make others laugh too - it's not _just_ a soapbox function as _you_ use it.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

But. But. But.... :sad: I can go back to cheering again if you want instead enfj. roud::happy:


----------



## Because_why_not

Get a backbone INFJ.


----------



## Energumen

ENFJs are very loyal. It's too bad that they're extremely shallow as well.


----------



## Because_why_not

INFPs are very quirky. Too bad they're very selfish as well.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> Get a backbone INFJ.


You bitch when I stand up for others and then bitch if don't stand up for myself. There no pleasing a enfj. :dry: Everything's Not Fine Judge.


----------



## Because_why_not

Yeah, you mentioned the point - you don't stand up for yourself.

INFJ - no backbone, even when "telling off".


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj has no morals using manipulation on others. :angry:


----------



## Siri

INFJs have their morals in the trash can for _items to be recycled_.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Right, because INFPs are the ultimate authority on morals.


----------



## Siri

Wrong, because caring about other's values is Fe, which is an ENTP's third function.

ENTP: Apparently doesn't understand Fi.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Oh... did I hurt the INFP's feelings? That was as easy as I expected it would be.


----------



## Roman Empire

Easier than you expected? ENTPs always choose the easy way, because they have no backbone, nor discipline to put in the real work. Sitting and picking on INFPs, instead of ENTPs of your own size, just shows how much you as an ENTP waste your life, instead of getting real things, done and accomplish real challenges like fighting with other ENTPs in your own weight class.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because ENTPs have to always be the center of attention or else they can't sleep at night.


----------



## Azazel

You can't sleep only if you're not the center of attention? Come on, true N-doms don't need anything to lack sleeping.

(to the next: criticize INFJ)


----------



## Nehtaro

Y'all think the bad things you do are 'for the greater good.' mhmm.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

How close is the ENFP to their next break up?


----------



## Nehtaro

I'd have to settle down first.
How are you feeling these days?


----------



## AshOrLey

Enfp: Just come to a conclusion already, geeeeeeeza


----------



## Azure Dreamer

INFP why do you insist cuteness and cats are the answers to all your problems?


----------



## RaisinKG

Azure_Zalaire said:


> INFP why do you insist cuteness and cats are the answers to all your problems?


says the INFJ


----------



## Azure Dreamer

flourine said:


> says the INFJ


ENTP always has to make sure everyone is on track


----------



## RaisinKG

Azure_Zalaire said:


> ENTP always has to make sure everyone is on track


lies.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp like intp more outgoing and sociable.


----------



## megmento

INFJ why do you always assume we love cats. Are we not allowed to be a dog person? :O


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Dogs may be loyal but they require attention to take care of. INFP always clever with the feels.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

As if INFJs are not. Come on.


----------



## AshOrLey

Intp: Trolls are trouble instigators most of the time. ●︿●
!Estp!!: Not I, not n, not f, only p.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Estp you will never as bad ass as istp.
Infp since when have you been a cheerleader? 
Intp why don't you try to be more like your adorable cousin infp?


----------



## Because_why_not

Going for a hatrick:



narcissistic said:


> INTP with the username "narcissistic", don't think I'm hiding anything here. In what way? You mean [to be fixed] special hugs from ExFJs?


(Condensed because I only want 3): Your need for approval from people despite trying to not show it. That's why you try to hide behind it - like all INTPs are narcissists in your mind. That's why you're seeking out Fe-dom's hugs, but that would only be from pity, not love. You cannot love an INTP like a human because they are just computers.

As I said, let's take you in to get you fixed (or at least sold for parts).



AshOrLey said:


> !Estp!!: Not I, not n, not f, only p.


This is what so many years of formal education does for an INFP.



Azure_Zalaire said:


> Estp you will never as bad ass as istp.


Says INFJ who is currently in a room. Alone. Being a SJW online and believing they are really making a difference while their extroverted counterpart is actually out there actually changing the world.

*BOOYAH!!*


----------



## AshOrLey

Estp: Has as much depth as a turkey brain


----------



## Because_why_not

Infp: Convinced she can talk to turkeys and they will be her friends. Cries when this doesn't work.


----------



## AshOrLey

Estp: Can only woo turkeys


----------



## Blue Ribbon

what is the infp doing in a thread like this? can you take the criticism?


----------



## Because_why_not

ENTP thrives, but people still take no notice.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp talks to cats and thinks they understand them.

Estp don't you have a plane to catch and skydive from and then cut your chute to do a 45mtr freefall dive into the ocean to be a winner of the darwin awards?


----------



## Because_why_not

> Infp talks to cats and thinks they understand them.


INFJ only criticises ESTP because they want to be them - that's why they clearly ripped them off replacing turkeys for cats. Tut tut. No originality and failed flirting.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

typical of estps to think everyone wants to be them.


----------



## Because_why_not

Typical of ENTPs to not see the reality that's right in front of their faces. (Or the irony)


----------



## AshOrLey

Blue Ribbon said:


> what is the infp doing in a thread like this? can you take the criticism?


I am pretty hardcore. I do drugs, I go to the club and party with my friends - that I lost count of, I get drunk on vanilla extract, I get into fights, etc (not going to list the rest because they may be too explicit for the kids here [We all know who that 18 year old is]). Preeeeetty sure I can take a little offensives.

Entp: The nerdy extrovert


----------



## Blue Ribbon

infp the needy introvert.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp the obvious troll


----------



## Because_why_not

Fine. You all ignore me. Let's see where this goes if I ignore yous then. I've already had INFJ crying to me when I wasn't so active for about 2 or so days....

But then again, that's probably just because INFJ is just your typical stalker with a crush


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Estp thinks infj are other types in disguise like transformers. :ninja:


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj: Is not as cool as red riding hood


----------



## Because_why_not

Infp: The only type to like cats.

No one likes cats.

(Weak, but I'm thinking how much I hate cats.)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Estp how can you dislike cats! :shocked: They are all wonderful sleak, majestic, symbolic of femininity, and wonderful. You clearly can't appreciate them like they deserve to be.:kitteh:


----------



## Roman Empire

You must be an ISTJ since you care about rules that much. Looking forward to my perma ban. Then I will take a picture of myself smiling taking by Polaroid picture and give it to you.


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> Lol as if you wouldn't take me in. If it's something you can sleep with, _you_ will never be the one doing the turning down. Dopamine is the greatest drug of all.
> 
> (Hmm two Se-doms. Now just thinking how sensual that would really be...)


It would be as sensual as looking at empty bottles of alcohol, dying in bed for the entire next day, and waiting for someone to bring the food, ESTP. You know what kind of things happen when Se-doms get together. Alcohol kind of tends to overshadow everything else


----------



## Roman Empire

Se users need alcohol to cope with how stupid they sound to each other. It is medicine.


----------



## The Lawyer

apa said:


> both of you peasants





apa said:


> Maybe the ESFP is the smart one, if she understand who I am quoting but you do not.


Nah I'm not smart, I'm a peasant. Just as you like them. Who needs school anyway. All you can do with school is use words.

You see I don't need school because "I know words, I have the best words" - quote by Donald Trump, the best Se-dom ever <3

You're only here discussing things with two online Se-dom peasants because a rl Se-dom peasant rejected you today when you attempted to have sex with her. Useful advice: They are likely to reject you if you insult them prior to trying to have sex with them, so the next time you might want to leave the insult for later. 

But you just can't do that, can you, ENTP. If the insult didn't come out of your mouth as soon as you thought of it, it would have to come out through some other hole in your body. Must be hard being an ENTP.


----------



## Roman Empire

"ENTP. If the insult didn't come out of your mouth as soon as you thought of it, it would have to come out through some other hole in your body."

If you didn't have that dick from guy number 1 billion in your life coming out your mouth, I could probably understand what you were saying as well.


----------



## The Lawyer

apa said:


> If you didn't have that dick from guy number 1 billion in your life coming out your mouth, I could probably understand what you were saying as well.


This is not really a criticism, and I don't care about your complaints

Stop whining and think of something better than this. Your brain doesn't seem to be working well today, and ENTPs usually at least always have thinking capacity, if nothing else. You are disgracing the entire ENTP species as we speak

And no one really cares about your love life


----------



## Shinsei

The Lawyer said:


> This is not really a criticism, and I don't care about your complaints
> 
> Stop whining and think of something better than this. Your brain doesn't seem to be working well today, and ENTPs usually at least always have thinking capacity, if nothing else. You are disgracing the entire ENTP species as we speak
> 
> And no one really cares about your love life


Long time no see, I forgot you are an ESFP must be partying to hard and you couldn't find your way back online


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Since when do INTJs care about people?


----------



## Shinsei

ENTP doesn't realise we are soft on the inside.


----------



## The Lawyer

Shinsei said:


> Long time no see, I forgot you are an ESFP must be partying to hard and you couldn't find your way back online


That is why we have INTJs. To do the thinking for us. <3

If I said that I was doing something other than partying no one would believe me anyway, so there y'all have it, selfies from this weekend 


* *















* *















Can't believe you wouldn't even pick me up and put me in a taxi when you saw me lying in the street this Saturday night INTJ. I thought you were one of the responsible types.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Yep, and completely robotic on the outside. People wonder if you're human.


----------



## Shinsei

Silly ENTP with inferior Si is still stuck in the past, does not notice that robots are the future, we rule your lives.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

It will be a long time before INTJ with inferior Se actually does something.


----------



## Shinsei

Too bad ENTP does not have Te to actually accomplish something.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

INTJ why do have to be so stoic and robotic to hide the fact you just want to expose your gooey fi all over the place uncontrollably?


----------



## Roman Empire

Shinsei said:


> Silly ENTP with inferior Si is still stuck in the past, does not notice that robots are the future, we rule your lives.


My reaction when the ENTP the most future oriented type gets called "stuck in the past"


----------



## sometimes

Yeh clearly it's time to start embracing that Inferior Si so you don't literally explode or look crazy (oh, wait...you ENTP's relish looking deranged that's what you do for fun) next time someone brings it up? Think the INTJ got to your weak spot there and exposed you ha.


----------



## Roman Empire

I wonder how many people your awkwardness have affected today Ms.INTP.


----------



## sometimes

As opposed to ENTP's who enjoy trying to make others feel awkward. They also like to cover up their own awkwardness with arrogance to attempt to trick everyone into thinking that they aren't.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

And INTPs are somehow not awkward? I don't get the point.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Way to be insensitive estp and point out my dyslexia to the world  :crying:


----------



## Because_why_not

INFJ = crocodile tears are second nature to them.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ESTPs wouldn't get other peoples' feelings because they enjoy being jerks to everyone.


----------



## Because_why_not

Urgh. Is the ENTP personality just built on irony or what??


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I can acknowledge that I'm lame sometimes but you think you're so cool when clearly the only people saying that are your parents.


----------



## leictreon

ENTPs can be mean , althought you're a cinnamon roll


----------



## AshOrLey

Infp: Learn your finances. Kiss the word. Love the word. Don't get played!! :shocked:



Azure_Zalaire said:


> Infp i'm still waiting on that novel.


It's been in the making for like, 6 years now so don't count on receiving it any time soon :tongue:


----------



## The Lawyer

What would an INFP be doing other than writing a fanfiction and telling people about it 

6 years... What are you writing, a novel about every day of a life of a gerbil?


----------



## Roman Empire

Do I even need to criticize your type, getting the ESFP label sticker is critique enough as it is. You're literally not the most intelligent type, not the most hardworking, the ESFP life cyclus is about finding some rich guy, wanting you for your look, and having you as a trophy woman. My condolence.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

At least they have more ambition to have meaningful connections in their lives which is more than can be said over entp stuck in a lab in front of a computer all their life.


----------



## Roman Empire

Getting paid by a sugar daddy, fulfilling his need for sex, and a pretty wife = meaningful connection. Well... I would rather have no meaningful connections, than poor ones. 

INFJ you guys are funny. You are such huge ambitions (Ni) but you care so much about other peoples opinions and support (Fe) that you rarely get anywhere. Once in a while you get a Hitler and an Osama bin Laden. Otherwise we don't really hear much from you. Too busy being lonely cat ladies?


----------



## AshOrLey

Entp: They're not lonely cat ladies, they got us!  Entps, on the other hand, have nobody but their own arguments


----------



## Roman Empire

INFPs call their avoidance of debating "conflict shy" - I just call it an honest assessment of no chance.


----------



## AshOrLey

Entp: Even if we had a chance, the entp would still be the wall just generating more and more arguments for the fun of it


----------



## Roman Empire

Is that critique of my type, having fun? You would wish you we're an Ne-dom sometimes don't you? That Fi lack some creativity. Poor girl.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Get the point entp oh wait you can't with your unbridled ne. Maybe you'll eventually be able to know how your feeling and make a decision like infp.


----------



## Roman Empire

INFJ, the type not having enough Ti to realize it is not called "thinkers" because they don't "feel" anything. INFJ are very kind people, unfortunately they lack in the intellectual department.


----------



## AshOrLey

Entp: Wastes their creativity debating little 10 year old Timmys and Sarahs on the internets. POOR BOY!


----------



## Roman Empire

INFPs think ENTPs are so cool that they even steal our phrasing. Poor in creativity, but also originality. I know my shit is funny, but come on, make your own shizz gal.

But you are right, I also feel like Mike Tyson boxing against some wimp in the ring. It makes me feel a little bad, but what can I do, you walked up into that ring yourself.


----------



## AshOrLey

Entp: Fails to realize that the wimp may have some interesting perspectives. Thus the entp ends up getting beat; ultimately losing as a result of being too cocky!


----------



## Roman Empire

You can't have that with friends? Ni user lacking perspective, again again.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

It's different than with friends entp. Have you ever looked at the different levels/forms/types of love?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Of course, the INFJ is also good at inventing new forms of love.


----------



## Roman Empire

Azure_Zalaire said:


> It's different than with friends entp. Have you ever looked at the different levels/forms/types of love?


Like Hitler you want to categorize love like he categorized people? - Please INFJ, don't take that route.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

apa said:


> Like Hitler you want to categorize love like he categorized people? - Please INFJ, don't take that route.


Seriously, what? That makes no sense. Way to go.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Look it up entp AGAPE, PHILEO, STORGE, EROS (Greek forms of love), then of course is the different love language each person uses... 
Of course you have to do a scare tactic to argue with me entp... disappointing really.

Blue nice to see I'm not alone in this assessment of entj your restoring my faith in them


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj: You should go get a life, party at da cluuuub, you know, the kinds of things cool people do?


----------



## Roman Empire

Ironically the only time INFPs gets out is when they have to remove one of their flat cats from the road.


----------



## AshOrLey

How.
Dare.
You.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp I know entp crossed your morals but their just baiting a reaction from us.


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj: You're right, that is how they win! D: I mustn't explode, it's not a pretty site


----------



## The Lawyer

apa said:


> The greatest existential crisis ESFPs go through is if they should or not be bottomless going to the club.


Misses me being ESFP so much, they can't read "ISFP" below my username. Inferior Si causing nostalgia, I guess

Don't cry for that ESFP, ENTP. I'll cry instead of you. Then I'll cry because today I went to a supermarket and everyone around me was ugly. 

Btw. your shoes don't match your pants and it's upsetting me. It's not nice of you. 




AshOrLey said:


> Infj: You're right, that is how they win! D: I mustn't explode, it's not a pretty site


There you are my Fi-dom buddy 

Let's be emo together <3


----------



## Because_why_not

E-wait, no, *I*SFPs are so unoriginal this behaviour has been done before


----------



## Siri

apa said:


> What is your relationship about then. Giving hugs and deep talks, and if they share that with others you get jealous? Why not just be friends, and hug and have deep conversations then. Why the label "relationship" I thought you guys hated labels.


I would have explained it to you ENTP, but damn, your Fi is so low, you wouldn't understand it anyway. Fi, does put love into categories, which are more than just two unlike Hitler's. You shouldn't be discussing relationships with an INFP, that'd only hurt your mind


----------



## Because_why_not

I would give you a criticism INFP, but I cba with the giant lash-out with arguments that might as well just be you mashing a keyboard (seriously, that would be easier to read and would make more sense), one week of crying, and then another of crying that you're sorry. Now go back to your fanfiction and teddies, like a good little INFP.


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> E-wait, no, *I*SFPs are so unoriginal this behaviour has been done before


Se-Fi and Fi-Se have a few things in common, ESTP.

Excuse me if I have to share my feelings about people's bad taste. That is what ISFPs do, in case you didn't know.

Yesterday I replaced your ugly curtains with beautiful ones and you didn't even notice. Instead you proceed to upset me with your choice of outfits that doesn't respect the autumn/winter 2016 fashion trends at all.

There you go 

This was published in July, for crying out loud. You've had enough time to prepare. 

ESTPs just do whatever they feel like doing. Maybe you should take other people's feelings about your actions into consideration sometimes. :crying:


----------



## Because_why_not

I have to admit, I liked @AshOrLey 's INTP better :laughing:

You do make it impossible to criticise you though, "I"SFP. You're doing that yourself. Or maybe you just don't realise because that Te is so low?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

it's tough to be an ESTP, not enough Lamborghini's to crash, eh?


----------



## Because_why_not

I only crashed them because you ran into the road shouting "YOLO!!", ESFP. At least I'm not stupid when it comes to getting my adrenaline kicks and I don't feel the need to _prove_ how cool I am, not like you.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Because_why_not said:


> I only crashed them because you ran into the road shouting "YOLO!!", ESFP. At least I'm not stupid when it comes to getting my adrenaline kicks and I don't feel the need to _prove_ how cool I am, not like you.


Sure, go ahead, blame it on the ESFP... an *I*STP wouldn't have crashed it, cause he wouldn't let the adrenaline affect his judgement! :tongue:


----------



## Because_why_not

Little Miss Charming said:


> Sure, go ahead, blame it on the ESFP... an *I*STP wouldn't have crashed it, cause he wouldn't let the adrenaline affect his judgement! :tongue:


Uh huh. And an ISTP wouldn't be stupid enough to run into the road either (they'd be too busy on their motorbikes, you see). I thought I'd give you a treat and mention ISTP here when it's not relevant, because you clearly fetishise that type so much to do so.

I guess you see their Ti/Se as sexier than your Se/Fi? ...WAIT!!! Is this an ESFP saying anything that isn't them "sexy"????!!!!!

IMPOSSIBLE!!!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Because_why_not said:


> Uh huh. And an ISTP wouldn't be stupid enough to run into the road either (they'd be too busy on their motorbikes, you see). I thought I'd give you a treat and mention ISTP here when it's not relevant, because you clearly fetishise that type so much to do so.
> 
> I guess you see their Ti/Se as sexier than your Se/Fi? ...WAIT!!! Is this an ESFP saying anything that isn't them "sexy"????!!!!!
> 
> IMPOSSIBLE!!!


ooh, do i sense somebody looping on Se-Fe? uh-huh  gotcha! 
let's not get overexcited here, THINK! Why would an ESFP in her right mind compare herself to an ISTP?
That's like comparing juicy peaches and sexy carburetors. lol


----------



## The Lawyer

Do you always have to talk so much ESFP




Because_why_not said:


> At least I'm not stupid when it comes to getting my adrenaline kicks and I don't feel the need to _prove_ how cool I am, not like you.


No ESTP, you do not need to prove how cool you are. The only thing that you try to prove is that you're able to take 100 g of drugs at once, and then get out of your friend's car while they're driving, and somehow still make it home by the next day in that condition.

I have to say I'm kind of impressed since I know that you're actually capable of proving it. Why you would do it is beyond my understanding, tho


----------



## Because_why_not

Says ISFP, who's probably sitting in some coffee house, in clothes older than her parents are that she bought from the thrift store, typing on her type writer that's hooked up to her Mac (yes other types, you can actually buy them.).

Fecking hipsters.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Says the ESTP who probably can't even remember what they did last night. Alcohol induced amnesia is a thing. Look it up, people.


----------



## Because_why_not

ENTP would have to look it up because it's the only way they can know what it's like to live in the real world.

Anyway, they'd never make it there to find out anyway. They'd open a new tab, see alcohol in the title, open a new tab, search for "why is alcohol called alcohol", then search for "first know cases of people being drunk" and repeat the pattern until 2 minutes later, the original tab is lost in a sea of one hundred and they can't even remember where it is (or even how they started in the first place)...


----------



## Roman Empire

I found the picture and quote visualizing the ESTP way of life.


----------



## Because_why_not

I prefer it when ENTPs use memes, pics, gif, etc to express themselves. It saves me on having to decipher their word salad to find the 2% that's actually relevant/says what they mean, for me to actually understand them.


----------



## Shinsei

Uhh you guys bore me, spare me, I am simply too great for all you inferior creatures.


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> Says ISFP, who's probably sitting in some coffee house, in clothes older than her parents are that she bought from the thrift store, typing on her type writer that's hooked up to her Mac (yes other types, you can actually buy them.).
> 
> Fecking hipsters.


My uncle's denim jacket is the coolest thing in town! You know nothing!!

How dare you say that I buy clothes in a thrift store. This is slander. I only wear my grandparents' clothes. And sometimes uncle's, if it's old enough.

At least I'm not that person in a cafe who annoys everyone around them having the surround sound turned on to the max, delivering the sound of their facebook messages to the whole cafe, and pretending that I don't hear when people around me complain about it. ESTP. 




Shinsei said:


> Uhh you guys bore me, spare me, I am simply too great for all you inferior creatures.


Would you care backing up that claim? Or are you just going to continue to make wild claims without evidence? Where is your Te? Sigh.


----------



## Because_why_not

Why don't you tell me again all about how I'm a slave to the system and you're so unique, failing to realise that everything you say, do, and how you dress is exactly the same as the other "non-conformists" here?

Oh wait, no. Your Fi would probably block you from understanding the irony in that.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Just like how you can tell me how boring and geeky I am when the most exciting thing you've done probably just involves drugs and alcohol. 



> Oh wait, no. Your Fi would probably block you from understanding the irony in that.


Right.


----------



## Because_why_not

Since when was drugs and alcohol _boring_?

Oh wait. It probably is to you because your Ne constantly gives you the same effects. It takes a lot of substances to make me come out with crap, you do it naturally when sober, ENTP.

Also, you're not supposed to agree with me. The only time your type ever agrees is when you're being sarcastic.


----------



## The Lawyer

I'm so unique and special, everything I say is unique, everything I do is unique

This is me











And this is you












Looking confused as usual, after yesterday's night out.


----------



## Because_why_not

I wouldn't say that cat was confused. He looks chilling to me.

Fi getting other people's (and cat's) feelings, moods, intentions etc wrong again.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Don't stress yourself out. ESTPs are trained since birth to be insensitive. 



Because_why_not said:


> Also, you're not supposed to agree with me. The only time your type ever agrees is when you're being sarcastic.


Well, duh. I should probably congratulate your Se on this.


----------



## Because_why_not

> ESTPs are trained since birth to be insensitive.


Unlike ENTPs, this is not innate in us.


----------



## The Lawyer

Blue Ribbon said:


> Don't stress yourself out. ESTPs are trained since birth to be insensitive.


Unlike you ENTP....you don't need any training since you're born with it




Because_why_not said:


> I wouldn't say that cat was confused. He looks chilling to me.
> 
> Fi getting other people's (and cat's) feelings, moods, intentions etc wrong again.


At least I _try_ to get other people's moods and feelings, the same can not be said about you ESTP, you just keep going on and on and on about your own opinion, until someone puts a duct tape on your mouth, unfortunately no one ever dares to do it


----------



## Blue Ribbon

When I meet an ENTP that's as much of a jerk as every ESTP ever, I'll agree with you.


----------



## Because_why_not

> Unlike you ENTP....you don't need any training since you're born with it


How's it feel to come up with the same thing as someone more awesome than you did (and that yours is the less awesome version too)?

Anyway, the whole "I fail but I try!" is why no one bothers to take you seriously ISFP. You and we all know that you're a failure, whether you try or not.


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> How's it feel to come up with the same thing as someone more awesome than you did (and that yours is the less awesome version too)?


It feels like I obviously met too many ENTPs and now I can see your soul and I'm not even trying




Because_why_not said:


> Anyway, the whole "I fail but I try!" is why no one bothers to take you seriously ISFP. You and we all know that you're a failure, whether you try or not.


You are never a failure ESTP, regardless whether you try doing something smart or something stupid, since you always do what you set out to do. Since you're so determined to drive while smoking pot, texting and DJ-ing at the same time, you'll succeed at it! Just do it! One consequence more or less, it's the doing that is important


----------



## Because_why_not

The Lawyer said:


> It feels like I obviously met too many ENTPs and now I can see your soul and I'm not even trying


Poor little confused ISFP. I think you have an ENTP fetish, you keep bringing them up. Is this your illogical Fi speaking or what?



> You are never a failure ESTP, regardless whether you try doing something smart or something stupid, since you always do what you set out to do. Since you're so determined to drive while smoking pot, texting and DJ-ing at the same time, you'll succeed at it! Just do it! One consequence more or less, it's the doing that is important


This is just a paragraph of "Dang, I wish _I_ could be that cool!". Though you know you never will be which is why your Fi hits out and you're not gonna be part of the "system" that defines how we should live our lives.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Though, to be fair, the ISFP has a point. Your Ni is so weak it's almost non-existent. Can you even plan the next step of anything?


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> Though, to be fair, the ISFP has a point. Your Ni is so weak it's almost non-existent. Can you even plan the next step of anything?


ENTP = "My arguments are weak. Should I just give up? NEVER! I will choose a side and latch on to that. Then, if we win, I shall claim the victory for myself!! Muwahahaha (I'm a fucking genius!)" 

Anyway, your Si is so weak, it's non-existent. How's that attention to detail?


----------



## Roman Empire

Your avatar is annoying, your signature is annoying. SEE ME, SEE ME, ATTENTION ATTENTION. You're literally the reason meditation was invented. Then you could learn to chill, and the people you annoy with your spewing bullshit can find peace. 

Sometimes death can seem scary, but when I think of it as getting a long holiday from your superficial manic bs, it is literally a comforting thought.


----------



## Because_why_not

Remember what I said about having to find the 2%? Well this is it: you're attention-seeking. Kill yourself. 

See how easy that is, ENTP? Too bad Ne won't let you get to the point like everyone else. Poor thing, jabbering on and on about meaningless crap.

Also, thanks! Glad you cared enough to be annoyed. I please to annoy :wink:


----------



## Roman Empire

Too bad your type doesn't like analogies, nuances and colorful language. But want people to express themselves like the manual to your remote controller. Such poor inner world ESTP. Maybe that is the reason ESTPs suck as teachers, they simply can't get their point across or say something that impact other people enough to remember it. Just because my language is too sophisticated for your chicken brain, doesn't mean it is meaningless.


----------



## Because_why_not

> Too bad your type doesn't like analogies, nuances and colorful language. But want people to express themselves like the manual to your remote controller. Such poor inner world ESTP. Maybe that is the reason ESTPs suck as teachers, they simply can't get their point across or say something that impact other people enough to remember it. Just because *my language is too sophisticated for your chicken brain*, doesn't mean it is meaningless.


Whether you are trolling or not (lol as if there's any question of that from an ENTP), you are still massively proving my point. What I've bolded is all that your point is - the rest is meaningless.

Well, maybe except for the line that comes after that. Does calling your post meaningless upset you, ENTP? :laughing: The thought of people disregarding everything you say as meaningless is terrifying for you. Your thoughts are meaningless - your existence is meaningless.


----------



## Roman Empire

I only read ESTPs shit on the forum if I need something to laugh at. Thanks for always being perCs discount clown. PerCs own little village idiot. Does this make sense, or do I have write it even more understandable so even a 2 year old could understand?


----------



## The Lawyer

Both of you are meaningless. So am I. The whole world is meaningless



* *




EMO



Where was I going with this? Nevermind


----------



## Roman Empire

Changing MBTI type on a daily basis = the most sensible person in here according to herself.


----------



## sometimes

People are allowed to change their minds ENTP. You should know all about that shouldn't you? You can't take anything an ENTP says seriously as they are likely just saying random stuff for own amusement, to show off or to have an argument for no reason. Cool. Also the fact she didn't say anything about being sensible just goes to show that you know you aren't, but wish you were.


----------



## Roman Empire

People should not be allowed to participate in this thread, if they haven't decided their final MBTI type. I like that your Ti has begun to nitpick. "She didn't even use the word sensible" - Well have I said she used that word? No. Please get that Ti some exercise, it is weak as fuck. There's as big holes in your Ti, as in your avatar. A lot of water running under the river.


----------



## The Lawyer

Please don't give _your_ Ti some exercise ENTP, it is massive and almost as delusional as your Ne.

Put it away, there are women and children present.

Would you staaaahp whining about my MBTI type already. There are so many personalities changing their type in here, some of them several types a month, and yet you had to focus on this one.

Now you don't know what my type is and it's driving you insane. Not everything has to fit into your theories ENTP. You don't need to always know everything. Just take things as they are, observe, go with the flow, you know? Relax?


----------



## aquasoul

ISFP? Lil whiny assholes majority of the time. I like your style, your art and you're always sorta sexy but please stop moping about this that and the other, Fi ain't doing you good. 

Go outside a little more and stay off the drugs.


----------



## sometimes

I thought it was ENFP who is the one on drugs. Outside for all to see bothering everyone with hugs or whatever. Maybe you should spend some more quiet time working on your Fi.


----------



## Roman Empire

Please INTP, explain us how you can "train" your cognitive functions. Do you think it is Pokemon or?


----------



## Siri

ENTP, your sentence just reminded me of your projects. Have you ever finished one?


----------



## Roman Empire

All you INFP girls remind me of the sweet but less intelligent little sister I never got. Could be so fun to tease an INFP little sister though.


----------



## Siri

ENTPs get away with trolling by making it look adorable, so that they don't remain friendless before they die.


----------



## Roman Empire

Aww look at that little INFP with the anime picture trying to be rude, and play with the big boys. So cute :3


----------



## Ronney

Has messy house and gets distracted by an idea half way through cleaning


----------



## truenorthrunner

Talking about getting distracted.. When was the last time you ENTP completed something you started?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

That's a curious case of pot calling kettle black, isn't it?


----------



## AshOrLey

Entp: You would be willing to be the pot calling the kettle black if it meant that an argument could be continued


----------



## Azure Dreamer

infp you are to easily manipulated when someone figures out your fi values.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

INFJs are easy to manipulate for anyone with a decent Ti


----------



## Parrot

ENTPs are complete silly gooses!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp your easily distracted by everything with your ne se loop.


----------



## Siri

INFJ, stop telling ENTPs the same thing again and again.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

INFP tries to defend me when she gets a break from watching cat videos.


----------



## Siri

You're welcome ENTP


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I'd make a sarcastic remark, but I don't want to hurt your feelings.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

All ENTPs are in a huge amount of debt from spending on cocaine, books, coffee & candy & they genuinely believe that it is OK to not do anything about it until they are forced to pay or face imprisonment & then at 3:00am they awake from having had 2 hours sleep, remove the copy of "Plato for Dummies" from their face & call the collections agency to argue why it "makes no sense" that they should pay the money back & then the next morning they are sent their final letter that says they have 72 hours or will be arrested & then they brew some strong, black coffee & bitch to a few of their friends (probably INTJs & INFJs) over the phone for three hours who recommend they just accept the "payment" plan the collections agency set up & then the next month they are surprised that $117.84 was deducted from their bank account by "Acme Collections."

That is basically what every ENTP experiences


----------



## Blue Ribbon

You just summed up my entire life O.O

BTW, why are ENFJs so surprised when people get angry with them for giving them advice they never asked for?


----------



## The Lawyer

Docta_Phreak said:


> All ENTPs are in a huge amount of debt from spending on cocaine, books, coffee & candy & they genuinely believe that it is OK to not do anything about it until they are forced to pay or face imprisonment & then at 3:00am they awake from having had 2 hours sleep, remove the copy of "Plato for Dummies" from their face & call the collections agency to argue why it "makes no sense" that they should pay the money back & then the next morning they are sent their final letter that says they have 72 hours or will be arrested & then they brew some strong, black coffee & bitch to a few of their friends (probably INTJs & INFJs) over the phone for three hours who recommend they just accept the "payment" plan the collections agency set up & then the next month they are surprised that $117.84 was deducted from their bank account by "Acme Collections."
> 
> That is basically what every ENTP experiences


What kind of drugs are you on ENFJ, and which of the ENTPs here gave them to you? I want some of that

Anyway, you're supposed to be the _giving_ type, and not the type that takes what everyone else is taking... Bad ENFJ



Blue Ribbon said:


> BTW, why are ENFJs so surprised when people get angry with them for giving them advice they never asked for?


Because ENFJ is the type that likes to give.... Makes sense that an ENTP wouldn't understand that since their own ass is their only concern


----------



## Siri

Docta_Phreak said:


> All ENTPs are in a huge amount of debt from spending on cocaine, books, coffee & candy & they genuinely believe that it is OK to not do anything about it until they are forced to pay or face imprisonment & then at 3:00am they awake from having had 2 hours sleep, remove the copy of "Plato for Dummies" from their face & call the collections agency to argue why it "makes no sense" that they should pay the money back & then the next morning they are sent their final letter that says they have 72 hours or will be arrested & then they brew some strong, black coffee & bitch to a few of their friends (probably INTJs & INFJs) over the phone for three hours who recommend they just accept the "payment" plan the collections agency set up & then the next month they are surprised that $117.84 was deducted from their bank account by "Acme Collections."
> 
> That is basically what every ENTP experiences


That's the longest sentence I've ever read.

ISFP: Gets passionate about everything that pleases them.


----------



## Because_why_not

Siri said:


> That's the longest sentence I've ever read.
> 
> ISFP: Gets passionate about everything that pleases them.


WTF does PerC keep telling me I'm mentioned when I'm not? Anyway, INFP, like you're one to talk - the only difference is that the things that "please" you most are not of the physical world.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ESTP yo.. ... You know what I can't arsed to criticize someone who doesn't listen.


----------



## Because_why_not

Well, INFJ, maybe if you generally spouted less shit, people may listen to you more.


----------



## The Lawyer

Confused, INTP?

Everyone has to get over the type change before they criticize the ISFP, because criticizing ESFP is so much easier. The ESFP stereotypes are more fun I guess.

#imISFPnow #imstillspecial #mytypematters #criticizemepls


----------



## Eset

ISFP:
Likes their... hmm..


----------



## Because_why_not

ISFPs = hipsters.

Need I say more on this?


----------



## Shinsei

ESTP he has be going Skydiving for how long now?


----------



## Because_why_not

That's because I'm doing it everyday - There's lots of opportunities to go skydiving here.

INTJ- for all his "logical thinking" he couldn't even come up with a simple explanation.


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> That's because I'm doing it everyday - There's lots of opportunities to go skydiving here.
> 
> INTJ- for all his "logical thinking" he couldn't even come up with a simple explanation.


ESTPs talking about logic while getting high.


#nothingnew #iseethiseveryday #doyouposteverytimeyouinhale #almost5000postsnow


----------



## Because_why_not

Duh! PerC is a lot more fun when you're high.

As if you don't know what I'm talking about, ISFP. It's not like you're a contributing member to society.


----------



## The Lawyer

Who cares about contributing to society? Society is nothing more than useless machinery of neufeudalism.

It's the individuals that matter. But you would know this ESTP, since you have always bullied each and every individual equally, regardless of their social, gender and other differences.


----------



## Because_why_not

How many likes did your latest album of 37 photos of your latest meal (of beans on toast) get?


----------



## The Lawyer

More than yours, because ISFPs are the best at using social networks and we always have the most likes.

I could post a photo of my dead house plant and it would still get 250 likes.

As for you ESTP, you get 1 or 2 likes for each one of your useless facebook posts. Anyhow, never more than 7 likes. Loser


----------



## Because_why_not

Please explain again how you living on social media and me going out, partying with real people and experiencing real experiences makes me the loser and you not?

#isfplogic


----------



## The Lawyer

I live both in real life and on social media at the same time. I guess that an ESTP can't reach a conclusion that one can type on phone while outside. It's especially hard to think and come up with this kind of brilliant ideas when you're both high and starving, since if you have to choose between the two, you prefer pot over food ESTP.

#stopusinghashtags #itsmyspecialhipsterthing #imspecialandyourenot


----------



## Because_why_not

ISFPs "socialising":










#comeatmebro


----------



## The Lawyer

Every day in the life of an ESTP:












#lol #suchloser


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Because_why_not said:


> WTF does PerC keep telling me I'm mentioned when I'm not?


Because why not?


----------



## The Lawyer

What are you doing staring into that fish tank ENFJ

You're supposed to advise the fishes about nutrition, procreation and everything else, instead of just looking at them


----------



## AshOrLey

Isfp: Go waste your time on art or something


----------



## Docta_Phreak

INFP — don't you have work to avoid doing or something?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj can't you be more understanding of Infp?


----------



## Because_why_not

Docta_Phreak said:


> Because why not?


This is what an ENFJ looks like when attempting to be funny/witty.



Azure_Zalaire said:


> Enfj can't you be more understanding of Infp?


Today on INFJ's sucking up to list top spot: INFP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ESTP if you were nicer you might find more people sticking up for you. roud:


----------



## AshOrLey

Estp: No I won't do your homework for u! Do it yourself for once


----------



## Azure Dreamer

INFP why are you doing other peoples homework again! They are just taking advantage of your kindness!


----------



## Because_why_not

AshOrLey said:


> Estp: No I won't do your homework for u! Do it yourself for once


Lol as if I'd ask you INFP with that inferior Te of yours (unless the assignment is write a trashy fanfiction)



Azure_Zalaire said:


> INFP why are you doing other peoples homework again! They are just taking advantage of your kindness!


Jumping to conclusions without actually reading your source material? Must be INFJ.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ESTP can't make up their damn mind, First im ENTP then im INFJ. You got hit to many times the head and should see a doctor for early onset dementia.


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire said:


> ESTP can't make up their damn mind, First im ENTP then im INFJ. You got hit to many times the head and should see a doctor for early onset dementia.


Lol I know what you are but that's for the guess the type games. Here we play to what the person says, such as when Ash was INTP and The Lawyer is now ISFP. (Though I was too busy laughing through the former to criticise it I think haha)

INFJ just need acceptance from others and mixed messages with send them into a confused state for days when someone could literally rob their socks off their feet and they wouldn't notice.


----------



## sometimes

INFJ is the type to go crazy and hit someone over the head then tell them their headaches are a sign of mental illness or dementia or whatever and then trick the person into going into the INFJ's 'care' at the mental hospital. You're giving me the creeps. INFJ are the creepiest head doctors ever. I knew it.

ESTP stop robbing socks off people's feet. That's about the extent of _your_ games. Not quite as next level creepy as INFJ games but pretty limited.


----------



## AshOrLey

Because_why_not said:


> Lol as if I'd ask you INFP with that inferior Te of yours (unless the assignment is write a trashy fanfiction)


You'd still submit the assignment even if it was trashy fanfiction. You'd just take one look at it, be all like, "Wow she wrote human language down! Perf! Here teach, me homework is complete!"


----------



## Azure Dreamer

INFP if you put half the effort into your love life as your fan fiction you might not be lonely with only cats.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I have a theory that the only reason INFJs are so rare is because they spend their entire lives in some underground bunker and only a fraction of them ever venture outside into the big scary world of people who talk loudly about things the INFJs don't like.


----------



## Shinsei

ENTP coming up with unrealistic theories as usual.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

INTJ spoiling everyone's fun yet again.


----------



## Shinsei

That is just my nature ENTP


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Yep, that always excuses poor social skill.


----------



## Ronney

ENTP has too much P-ness


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Only ENTPs would attack their own type. (Is this ironic?)


----------



## Ronney

Its moronic


----------



## Ronney

ENTP Picking on its self. Oh look a cat in an attempt to apeal to the feelers


----------



## truenorthrunner

entp is so argumentative that in the end there is no one left but himself...


----------



## bremen

Enfp are so bad at argumenting,they have a lot of ideas,but they are all extemely biased,must be their Ne-Fi


----------



## AshOrLey

Istj: Can emphasize with the moneh but not with the humans


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp so focused on people and animals they have no "moneh"


----------



## Because_why_not

INFJ, the irony is lost on these tree-huggers.


----------



## AshOrLey

Estp: like istp but more blibbery blabbery 

Infj so focused on their visions for making the world a better place, that they might have just as little moneh as the infp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp my bank is in the black:shocked: besides there's more to life money and kittahs :kitteh:


----------



## Ronney

INFJ so clumsy that it stands on its own cat


----------



## Energumen

ENTPs are just INTPs on crack.


----------



## Because_why_not

INFPs don't need crack - it's just how they naturally are.

That and wrong.


----------



## AshOrLey

Estps, require crack to be on crack

I am RIGHT!



Ronney said:


> INFJ so clumsy that it stands on its own cat


Can I give your avatar a big kiss <3


----------



## Ronney

AshOrLey said:


> Estps, require crack to be on crack
> 
> I am RIGHT!
> 
> 
> 
> Can I give your avatar a big kiss <3


Yeah but shes a bit scratchy. She especially likes eyes.

INFP crazy cat lady


----------



## Because_why_not

ENTPs are just as crazy (if not more) than INFPs. The only difference is that people actually _like_ INFPs.


----------



## Ronney

ENTP Bags out own type


----------



## Because_why_not

People currently viewing this thread:

Because_why_not, @Ronney , @Blue Ribbon +

Let's a threesome the way our type does best: A three-way debate!

I'll start: We're all arrogant arseholes who live in a fantasy world where we've trained monkeys to be our minions. Come at me, ENTP bros.


----------



## Ronney

ENTP only have relationships for sex and a new place to crash then disappear when bored 3to6 months latter


----------



## Because_why_not

3-6 months??

You give ENTP's attention span _waaaay_ too much credit. I'd say 3-6 days, but even that's pushing it.


----------



## Ronney

nah 6 horus than a break for 2 weeks than back then gone and so on


----------



## Because_why_not

Ronney said:


> nah 6 *horus than *a break for 2 weeks *than* back then gone and so on


Inferior Si rearing its ugly head again, ENTP?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

There's a difference between obsession and focusing entp roud:


----------



## Ronney

Si whats that sounds like something for boring people

INFJ spoiling the fun once again


----------



## Because_why_not

ENTP being a dick to INFJ because they really want to just fuck them, again.


----------



## Lacy

ENTP don't even know the word "calm".


----------



## Because_why_not

ISFP, don't you have some pretty picture to make? Nah, we all know that's just a stereotype: you're as bad as you are at just about everything else.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp needs stereotypes to pick on others.


----------



## Because_why_not

INFJ fails to read before giving their opinion that no one asked for.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Can you go back to being an ESTP? I don't like picking on my own type.


----------



## Because_why_not

That's why you fail at ENTPing - A _real_ ENTP would never know such little details of a type change.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I didn't get you. But that's okay since you just want to be heard and not understood.


----------



## Because_why_not

ENTP knows nothing more in this world than to troll. That explains the post above. Yup.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Maybe you should say "I personally" for things like that since most ENTPs on this site are all very nice.


----------



## Lacy

@Because_why_not
ISFP and ENTP are both bad at everything, ISFPs are just not liying about it


----------



## Because_why_not

@Blue Ribbon
I'm a nice person. Not cool that you said otherwise.
@Lacy Tears
Your argument is basically: "Yeah we're shit and we know it. But at least we say it!" ISFPs don't realise that saying they're shit, doesn't make them any better for it.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Aw, I'm sorry for saying that. I don't want to poke that prescious tert Fe of yours, you know, in case something bad happens.


----------



## The Lawyer

You want to poke that tert Fe of his _and_ everything else, ENTP

One can never know whether they are liked or disliked by an ENTP since ENTP shows their affection, as well as dislike, by trolling 

Really, how are we supposed to know?


----------



## Lacy

@Because_why_not
At least we assume it*
I don't think being ok with being shit makes you better, I just think pretend you're awesome when you're just shit makes you even worse.

ISFP: don't do as if you were good at criticizing !


----------



## Because_why_not

ISFPs will never know because they're too busy being "individual, maaaan" to even notice anyone else.

Fecking hipsters.

Edit: Argh! Two ISFPs in a row!! Either this is the queue at a thrift store or I gotta get outta here before I get caught and shown all your latest sketches and photos of food that's just too "cool".


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> Edit: Argh! Two ISFPs in a row!! Either this is the queue at a thrift store or I gotta get outta here before I get caught and shown all your latest sketches and photos of food that's just too "cool".


Let go of that 20 cents coat bech, I saw it first and I need it for my new facebook profile pic


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Aren't you the one with the persona that screams for attention? How are you any better than anyone else?


----------



## The Lawyer

Argues with everyone in the group half-assedly because not enough time to argue with everyone properly and can't limit themselves to an argument with only one individual


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Don't try to logic, ISFP. Your brain might explode.


----------



## The Lawyer

Why would I try to logic? I like to convince myself that I can logic while actually I just share my subjective values and pretend that I'm saying logical things. It makes me happy when other people accept my logic

There is so many ENTPs on this thread that I ran out of criticisms 

Could I use some provocations from your archives ENTP?


----------



## BlackFandango

♫ ISFP Lawyer, havin' lotsa sex! ♫


----------



## Because_why_not

As opposed to INFJ, who's too busy hugging trees and trying to organise the xNFPs so they can protest together.


----------



## The Lawyer

BlackFandango said:


> ♫ ISFP Lawyer, havin' lotsa sex! ♫


INFJ ran out of people to counsel irl so they had to come here 


* *




Where you been pervert yo, I haven't seen you in ages


----------



## Blue Ribbon

At least they care about something.


----------



## The Lawyer

And you're such a care bear ENTP <3


----------



## AshOrLey

You're too much of a care bear isfp, stap suffocating me I need to BREATHE :shocked:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Breath infp don't let your anxiety take over! It's a panda not a grizzly bear!


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj: Tsk tsk, doesn't realize the fact that grizzly bears love me just as much as pandas!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp can be either a panda bear or scary as a mama grizzly bear with little warning.


----------



## Because_why_not

Whereas INFJs are just a joke. HA!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Your just sad cause you never get cuddles and cry because can't make meaningful relationships entp.


----------



## Because_why_not

My types doesn't need meaningless cuddles to validate ourselves, unlike INFJs.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

They aren't meaningless cuddles entp! :shocked: Only a heartless type like entp wouldn't understand or care about connecting with others!


----------



## The Lawyer

Now you even try to counsel kids INFJ 

The one in your avatar seems to be crying, leave them alone, they don't want your advice


----------



## Because_why_not

Lawyer - you're back to ESFP :laughing:

Well, the way to get attention is by pretending to be another type and critiscisng them while you're at it haha

ESFP forever wanting the limelight from others.

Or was ISFP just a cover up while you killed Shinsei (the police are searching for an ISFP Lawyer, not an ESFP ... You're a genius!! :shocked: )


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> Lawyer - you're back to ESFP :laughing:
> 
> Well, the way to get attention is by pretending to be another type and critiscisng them while you're at it haha
> 
> ESFP forever wanting the limelight from others.


The ISFP was fine art, but two days of melancholy and hipster mentality was enough for me, so I had to go back to drugs, going out without underwear, happiness and yolo. Everything is beautiful again. 



Because_why_not said:


> Or was ISFP just a cover up while you killed Shinsei (the police are searching for an ISFP Lawyer, not an ESFP ... You're a genius!! :shocked: )


Shhhh


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Esfp stole their candy or scared then and that's why I have to council them. :dry:


----------



## Because_why_not

"Go on little girl, take the stranger's candy. It's okay, they're an INFJ, what could possibly go wrong? I mean, it's not like an INFJ has ever done anything _evil_, is it?"


----------



## The Lawyer

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Esfp stole their candy or scared then and that's why I have to council them. :dry:


If you explain everything to the kid in the avatar quickly enough, you might make it in time and catch the perpetrator 


* *




And counsel them



Don't let them get away


----------



## Because_why_not

You ignore me and go for the easier target? 

ESFPs: If you've gotta do a job, don't quit, just do it really half-assed. _That's_ the ESFP way.


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> ESFPs: If you've gotta do a job, don't quit, just do it really half-assed. _That's_ the ESFP way.


Coming from an ENTP

ENTPs are the one who invented the word half-assed and the meaning of it.

When you copy someone else's homework because you were too lazy to write your own, you do even that half-assedly ENTP.

When I do it, at least I'm respectful enough to change some words. You just copy-paste it because can't bother and if someone accused you of copying, you would argue with them for the rest of the week to prove them wrong.


----------



## Because_why_not

The Lawyer said:


> Coming from an ENTP
> 
> ENTPs are the one who invented the word half-assed and the meaning of it.
> 
> When you copy someone else's homework because you were too lazy to write your own, you do even that half-assedly ENTP.
> 
> When I do it, at least I'm respectful enough to change some words. You just copy-paste it because can't bother and if someone accused you of copying, you would argue with them for the rest of the week to prove them wrong.


It's not copying and pasting. I wrote it myself with my own two hands. And if I _did_ get inspiration from somewhere, I'm sure I would've changed one word at least. How many people would be saying this about "ESFP"s? Jung? Lol okay.

ESFPs are lazy and do things half arsed! Don't argue - even *Jung* said so. ESFP approves.


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> It's not copying and pasting. I wrote it myself with my own two hands. And if I _did_ get inspiration from somewhere, I'm sure I would've changed one word at least. How many people would be saying this about "ESFP"s? Jung? Lol okay.
> 
> ESFPs are lazy and do things half arsed! Don't argue - even *Jung* said so. ESFP approves.


At least I admit to doing it ENTP

You wouldn't admit of anything not even if you were caught on camera. "It's not me, it's photoshop" <--- also invented by ENTPs.


----------



## Because_why_not

Unlike ESFPs who don't question things in general. The only question they ask is:

"Urgh... What happened last night...?"


----------



## The Lawyer

ENTPs never drink too much since they are too smart to embarrass themselves in public

Somehow they always manage to drink the amount that allows them to look decent in front of strangers, but is still enough for their friends to have to carry them home.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Why are you still here? Your criticisms are starting to sound like compliments. Go away now, shoo. Come back when your Te-Ni is a bit better.


----------



## Because_why_not

ENTP, so arrogant in their arguing that they think they have claim to this thread. Luckily, no one listens to what you say for it to really be a problem though.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp asking for a hug.


----------



## The Lawyer

Blue Ribbon said:


> Why are you still here? Your criticisms are starting to sound like compliments. Go away now, shoo. Come back when your Te-Ni is a bit better.


Only an ENTP with their lack of Fi would think that receiving a recognition for convincing other people to carry them home when perfectly capable of walking is to be taken as a compliment



Because_why_not said:


> ENTP, so arrogant in their arguing that they think they have claim to this thread. Luckily, no one listens to what you say for it to really be a problem though.


As if other people not listening to you has ever prevented you from talking ENTP


----------



## Blue Ribbon

You ESFPs are so aggressive. You're Ni is so inferior, you don't even see things right in front of you. When other people try to warn you, you tell them, 'it's my life, you don't get to decide. I'll do whatever I want. Nothing you can do about it.' And when things inevitably go wrong, it's everyone else's fault and no one understands the real you, you special snowflake. Can you deny any of this?


----------



## Because_why_not

> Can you deny any of this?


We know ENTPs have no problems with denying things. They just that inclined to argue, that they'd find away to deny it was raining during a tropical cyclone, just because the other person said it.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

When you an ENTP & you try concentrating on anything for more than 5 seconds:


----------



## MoonMoon21

How can I ever criticise ENFJs? The majority of you all are so lovely.. Well there is one thing: Stop being so dramatic ffs. That could also apply to your dominant function peer ESFJ but still.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

So, how are all the Perceivers enjoying their jobs that they don't have?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

The same way enfj never enjoys free time they have.


----------



## MoonMoon21

"The most logical feeler" Sure keep telling yourselves that while you're all doorslaming people when they look at you the wrong way.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Hey ISFP, good job actually coming to a conclusion to type something down on here. Must have mulled that one over for a good few days...


----------



## AshOrLey

Enfj: Not everyone likes you, yes not everyone is a nice person, DEAL WITH IT YO!!!


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Wow INFP — I'm surprised you're not too much of an "individual" to avoid using the same 26 letters as the rest of us


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Stop bullying others. We know that's what you do with that dom Fe of yours.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Good job using the apostrophe on "that." Those details usually give ENTPs a panic attack


----------



## Siri

An ENFJ talking about details!! XD

OMG I laughed so hard, my tummy hurts, can't even type XD


----------



## The red spirit

Your Ne isn't absolute true


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Typical INFP: takes any conversation as an opportunity to complain about how much they're suffering...


----------



## The red spirit

Docta_Phreak said:


> Typical INFP: takes any conversation as an opportunity to complain about how much they're suffering...


I'm not INFP

Your Fe is amoral (I'm continuing this thread, don't take this personally)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Oh, because ISFPs have the monopoly of morality. I hate it when you Fi uers tell me that other types are more shallow and less 'authentic' than you are.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

ENTPs love to communicate how much they hate everything to anyone who'll pay attention...


----------



## Blue Ribbon

And ENFJs don't? I don't get your point. Come back when your inf Ti doesn't suck anymore.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

I love how ENTPs genuinely believe that they are actually interesting...It can be kind of cute


----------



## sometimes

ENFJ's are good at being patronising.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

INTP great at pointing out the obvious


----------



## Docta_Phreak

INFJs are great at not noticing the obvious


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENFJ, INFJ doesn't need to point out the obvious because it is obvious. ENFJ needs to work on their critical thinking skills.


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj: Will critically think about critical thinking and end up critically thinking themselves to the psychiatric wards!


----------



## The Lawyer

INFP attempts to do critical thinking and decides that they still like their sci-fi interpretations of things better


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

ESFP:


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I always thought that ISTPs have an aversion to talking or doing anything that gets them attention.


----------



## The Lawyer

November said:


> ESFP:


ISTP: Basically the less fun version of ESFP 



Blue Ribbon said:


> I always thought that ISTPs have an aversion to talking or doing anything that gets them attention.


ENTP: Basically the inconsiderate, less popular version of ESFP


----------



## Docta_Phreak

ESFP: basically the inconsiderate, less popular, less interesting version of a human


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ENFJ are cult leaders. People should stay away from them.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

I would say people should stay away from ENTPs, _but they already do_


----------



## The Lawyer

Docta_Phreak said:


> I would say people should stay away from ENTPs, _but they already do_





Docta_Phreak said:


> ESFP: basically the inconsiderate, less popular, less interesting version of a human


 Cult leaders ENFJs are not supposed to say these kind of things

I have more Fe than you do and I'm ESFP.... *facepalm* *shakes head*


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ESFP you don't have to manipulate people to get what you want.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Uh-oh — we've got an INFJ on the ol' "I know what people really want" kick...


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yeah blame INFJ when its really ENFJ who is offering unsolicited advice to everyone all the time.


----------



## The Lawyer

Azure_Zalaire said:


> ESFP you don't have to manipulate people to get what you want.


I'm the one who is manipulating, eh

Drop the candy and slowly step away from that kid INFJ


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I think you need to sober up.


----------



## The Lawyer

Blue Ribbon said:


> I think you need to sober up.


Who cares what you think 


* *




Nevaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
You're the one who got me drunk in the first place ENTP.... Refusing to take responsibility for your actions as usual


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Your the one who pushed all the drinks on her ESFP. -_-


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Wow INFJ — didn't know you had internet access all the way up on your moral plateau


----------



## Energumen

Gloating doesn't make you seem more intelligent than you are, but it does make you more competent in circles of hypocrites.


----------



## AshOrLey

Infp: Just accept it, a dragon is a dragon, and antelope is an antelope.


----------



## sometimes

INFP just accept it, dragons don't exist!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp sometimes windmills are windmills not giants.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

INFJ,


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Yeah I need to work ok that gullible part 

Istp are your tools still on the kitchen table?


----------



## AshOrLey

Istp fix my water softener please, my skin is itchy


----------



## Blue Ribbon

If only INFPs cared about people as much as they cared about cats.


----------



## Ronney

ESTP Is probably a dude with big muscles and no brain pretending to be a chick


----------



## Blue Ribbon

OMG. The ENTPs know-it-all-ism is coming out.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Where is your creativity ESTP?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Where is your logic INFJ?


----------



## The Lawyer

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Your the one who pushed all the drinks on her ESFP. -_-


I have, and apparently she had so much that she turned into a Se-dom

My plan has worked

She is now my Se-dom buddy <3 <3 <3



Blue Ribbon said:


> Where is your logic INFJ?


You have 1000 posts and you're ESTP now....therefore you owe us a party and all the drinks are on you today roud:


----------



## Siri

Don't end up drinking too much, ESFP. It's not friday yet.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Don't you have a corner to mope in and write suicidal poetry? (Sorry if that was a little harsh)


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Wow ESTP — didn't think you understood the concept of "poetry"...Or "writing," for that matter. Good job!


----------



## Siri

ENFJ: If you're done biting your nails, why don't you ask a Ti dom about stuff you haven't understood yet.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Ah, the INFP solution: ask someone else to do it for you


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj no one wants continuous unsolicited advice from you.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Hey INFJ, nice job taking your eyes off the mirror for five seconds


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Sorry I don't have mirrors and I'm not as vain as you fe doms enfj


----------



## The Lawyer

I'll borrow you one so that you can check yourself as soon as you're done simultaneously listening to your coworkers' marital problems and doing their work for them which will be 5 yrs from now INFJ

Any minute now


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Wait — where did the ESFP hear the term "co-workers"? I didn't know ESFPs actually had jobs...


----------



## The Lawyer

Stop giving advice to those fishes ENFJ

ATTENTION FISHES LISTEN TO ME I know everything 


Leave them alone


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Just warning them about the attention-whore ESFP's strange cross-species sexual attractions...


----------



## Eset

The only people I seem to meet in real life.


----------



## The Lawyer

Docta_Phreak said:


> Just warning them about the attention-whore ESFP's strange cross-species sexual attractions...



What do you care, they can decide for themselves 

You're not everyone's mother ENFJ


----------



## Blue Ribbon

edit - ninja'd

Can you come back when you're not hung over. You're not making a whole lot of sense.


----------



## The Lawyer

A Ne-dom never lacks inspiration, where is your inspiration ENTP 

What kind of a Ne-dom are you


----------



## Docta_Phreak

The ENTP thinks everyone is hung-over

(P.S. That's called "projection")


----------



## Docta_Phreak

The ESFP is obsessed with "doms"...Wonder is they're a "sub"


----------



## Eset

ESFP that has an anime avatar,
what kind of Se user are you?


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Of course — INTP doesn't understand something, questions the "underlying system"


----------



## The Lawyer

Docta_Phreak said:


> The ESFP is obsessed with "doms"...Wonder is they're a "sub"


Why are you talking about bdsm now ENFJ this is not a thread for that, your Se is failing you



narcissistic said:


> ESFP that has an anime avatar,
> what kind of Se user are you?


Duh?????? 

Anime avatars seem to be popular these days 

An ESFP can't miss out on pop culture otherwise I'd have to be ashamed of myself


----------



## Docta_Phreak

I doubt you'd be as ashamed as your friends are for knowing you...


----------



## The Lawyer

You troll too much for a Fe-dom ENFJ

You should work on that Fe that is supposed to be dominant but somehow looks awfully inferior instead

I must also say that your username and your MBTI type are quite a spectacular match


----------



## Siri

ESFP: Trolls keep this thread alive. You could use a couple of trolling tips from the Docta.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Ugh. Hate to agree with INFP...Usually I just listen to their stupid theories & encourage them to pursue their bullshit...

ENFJs will go along with what the "norm" is. In this case, troll-lo-l0-l0-lolling


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Stop encouraging trolling enfj!


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Typical INFJ: sees ENFJ having fun, & wants to moralize


----------



## The Lawyer

Siri said:


> ESFP: Trolls keep this thread alive. You could use a couple of trolling tips from the Docta.


Is he really that good that I would want his tips? I haven't seen much of his posts

But anyway, I have too much Fe for certain kinds of trolling. Strong (but mostly unvalued) Fe is not uncommon with ESFPs

INFP wants to be special yet again, so it gives me advice instead of criticizing me



Docta_Phreak said:


> Ugh. Hate to agree with INFP...Usually I just listen to their stupid theories & encourage them to pursue their bullshit...
> 
> ENFJs will go along with what the "norm" is. In this case, troll-lo-l0-l0-lolling


Lawl there we go with that inferior dominant Fe of yours again

Are you really the ENFJ that you are supposed to be, or are you actually his evil ISTP brother that is impersonating him? :wink: ENFJ?


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Wait - did the previous post consist of rational analysis _from an ESFP???_

WTF?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Look enfj can use his ti!


----------



## AshOrLey

Enfj: Stop pushing me! >:[
Esfp: Y u no invite me to your party? Am I uncool? Cries


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Helping you to do 1 thing for yourself a day is not "pushing" you, INFP

& ESFP _did_ invite you. You just lost the invitation in your stacks of paper / unfinished novels you're writing that surround your sleeping space


----------



## AshOrLey

You help me with one thing, then that one thing becomes 2 things then 3 things and 4 things! Does "break" exist in your vocabulary?


----------



## The Lawyer

AshOrLey said:


> Enfj: Stop pushing me! >:[
> Esfp: Y u no invite me to your party? Am I uncool? Cries


Don't let the evil ENFJ bully you INFP... You have no Te or Se indeed, but you can still slap people 

You are invited to a possibly drunken night out this weekend.... With your Te and Se I can't guarantee that you will manage to find the way to my place tho


----------



## AshOrLey

The Lawyer said:


> Don't let the evil ENFJ bully you INFP... You have no Te or Se indeed, but you can still slap people
> 
> You are invited to a possibly drunken night out this weekend.... With your Te and Se I can't guarantee that you will manage to find the way to my place tho


I've never slapped anyone in my life except for myself. But thx that is still fantastic advice in and of itself!

Esfp: Gives fantastic advice 

I finally found your place, but it looks way too loud and scary in there. I'm making a plan about the things that I will say, and where the bathroom might be.

Esfp: Hosts scary parties


----------



## Azure Dreamer

INFP your idea of scary can be very timid.


----------



## Popinjay

The world will save itself if you just let it.

-Thomas Jefferson (okay, not really)


----------



## The Lawyer

ESTJ shouldn't you be micromanaging everyone on this thread


----------



## Because_why_not

ESTJ, I want to comment to you, but I know you won't reply. You have too much fun kicking puppies irl to constantly be checking PerC.

ESFP: there is a new type to this thread but you didn't want me to have and took it all to yourself. As usual, trying to keep the attention off anyone who's not you.


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> ESFP: there is a new type to this thread but you didn't want me to have and took it all to yourself.


You had at least 6 hrs to notice the new type

Are we a bit slowwww todaaaaaayyyyy



Because_why_not said:


> As usual, trying to keep the attention off anyone who's not you.


Wat? Are there people that actually do that? 

That must be your invention ENTP. Once again I am shocked by your immorality


----------



## Because_why_not

The Lawyer said:


> You had at least 6 hrs to notice the new type
> 
> Are we a bit slowwww todaaaaaayyyyy


Urgh! Curse my life! Forever getting in the way of my PerC posting (and ruining everyone else's PerC time without me). 



> Wat? Are there people that actually do that?
> 
> That must be your invention ENTP. Once again I am shocked by your immorality


Ha! As if the person who still parties while they're pregnant (because nothing stops them - not even their 4th baby to the 3rd dad) has any right to criticise _my_ morality, ESFP.


----------



## The Lawyer

You talk about partying as if you never did it ENTP 

I can only imagine what realms your trolling reaches when you're drunk


----------



## Because_why_not

Nah, unlike you, I'm able to enjoy life's pleasures sober.

(Though I do party, just not as "hardcore" as you.)


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> Nah, unlike you, I'm able to enjoy life's pleasures sober.
> 
> (Though I do party, just not as "hardcore" as you.)


I guess that's true since trolling, a single and most important ENTP pleasure, does not require alcohol


----------



## Because_why_not

The Lawyer said:


> I guess that's true since trolling, a single and most important ENTP pleasure, does not require alcohol


Translation: ESFP does not understand how anyone can do anything without the influence of alcohol, so thinks it must be a criticism to point this out.

Welcome to the sad, lonely life of the ESFP, everyone. It's not as "fun" as they try to make it out as.


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> Welcome to the sad, lonely life of the ESFP, everyone. It's not as "fun" as they try to make it out as.


Is this an ENTP trying to be compassionate

How sweet <3 And I thought that ENTP wasn't one of the caring types.... Here I am, forever proven wrong


----------



## Because_why_not

Don't use big words you don't understand, ESFP. It makes you look like you fail either sarcasm or understanding other people.

Wait, actually, the truth could be any of these.

(Now *this* is me being compassionate.... <3)


----------



## The Lawyer

An ENTP tries to protect me from my own illiteracy

I'll use big words if I want to, maybe even the ones that I don't understand, since it's more fun that way

But still I appreciate the effort 

<3


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Interesting that the ESFP "understands" effort, since they've never put any into anything before...


----------



## The Lawyer

Hush now, you know that talking isn't one of your strengths ISTP ENFJ. 

You should do something useful instead. Like change the lightbulb in my bathroom. The ceiling is very high and therefore too much risk of body damage for me. 

A friend of mine actually burned it out while she was depilating herself for hours there, what crap. It's been 2 months now.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

The ceiling's not the only thing that's "high" in that house...


----------



## The Lawyer

You're still pissing people off talking ENFJ? 

With that inferior dominant Fe of yours, I bet that every time you try to charm a woman, something inappropriate comes out

The story of your life ENFJ


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Oh by the way, ESFP — how are the sexual harassment charges against you doing?


----------



## The Lawyer

Not good for the prosecution.... You see, you can't get charged for _refusing_ to sexually harass people ENFJ.... Otherwise I'd be serving a life sentence

I guess that charges _for_ sexual harrassment are your territory ENFJ, that must be why you mentioned them


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Just trying to help; unlike ESFPs, ENFJs actually think about other people sometimes...


----------



## The Lawyer

If you want to help, I'll make a whole list of home improvements for you... You're ENFJ, so you love helping people and you can't say no


----------



## AshOrLey

Enfj: you think about other people too much


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj: It is unfortunate that you expect everyone to not understand your unicorn, while I had a perfectly comprehendable discussion with him yesterday. I understand him quite well.


----------



## Because_why_not

There's that fantasy world of the INFP again. It is similar to the INFJ's world just as Catalan is similar to Spanish, but they are different in that INFP doesn't know that it's a fantasy world.


----------



## AshOrLey

Esfp: You are one to talk, living in your own fantasy world yourself...we live on a planet called, "earth." Not, "da club."


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ESFP and INFP why can't we have multiple realities co-exist at once? Why is there only one reality?


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire said:


> ESFP and INFP why can't we have multiple realities co-exist at once? Why is there only one reality?


Because there is. Don't kill yourself over it. (That's probably why INFJ is so rare - they all killed themselves after find out about reality before reproducing.)


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

ESFP <---This doesn't even work well in gay porn, never mind the work place.


----------



## Because_why_not

November said:


> ESFP <---This doesn't even work well in gay porn, never mind the work place.


Well, no type can work better than ISTP in gay porn 

YAY for homophobic jokes


----------



## Scoobyscoob

I honestly thought November's roasting of you was pretty hilarious. :laughing: That's my criticism of you. :laughing: To not be able to take it from him and him being too much for you. :laughing:


----------



## angelcarnivore

ENTJ- Did your secret Dominitrix mistress give you permission to post?


----------



## Because_why_not

Scoobyscoob said:


> I honestly thought November's roasting of you was pretty hilarious. :laughing: That's my criticism of you. :laughing:


Pretty shite (of you) tbh, mate. Though can you really blame you, ENTJ? It may be Saturday, but you've already done a normal day's work, when everyone is off free from the office. Poor guy, being an evil corporate dictator means you get to have no real fun, so just don't know _how_.



angelcarnivore said:


> ENTJ- Did your secret Dominitrix mistress give you permission to post?


ENFP, if it weren't for that inferior Si of yours, ENTJ wouldn't have to spend so long proof-reading your "work" and coming across a typo every other word.


----------



## angelcarnivore

Because_why_not said:


> ENFP, if it weren't for that inferior Si of yours, ENTJ wouldn't have to spend so long proof-reading your "work" and coming across a typo every other word.


ENTJ would respect delegating unimportant tasks, unlike some ESFPs who perform entirely unimportant tasks.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

angelcarnivore said:


> ENTJ- Did your secret Dominitrix mistress give you permission to post?


You mean my wife? Yes. Although she doesn't dominate me (I'm not into dominatrix or BDSM stuff) so much as poor other men she lures into her dungeon. :wink: Her favorite prey are ENFP guys because you guys are just all so easy. :tongue:

I'm kidding. We have a normal sex life, no unusual kinks you wouldn't find in other relationships. So that's my criticism of your type... I guess. :smile:


----------



## angelcarnivore

Scoobyscoob said:


> You mean my wife? Yes. Although she doesn't really do the dominating me so much as poor other men she lures into her dungeon. :wink: Her favorite prey are ENFP because you guys are just all so easy. :tongue:


It's true. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Because_why_not said:


> Pretty shite (of you) tbh, mate. Though can you really blame you, ENTJ? It may be Saturday, but you've already done a normal day's work, when everyone is off free from the office. Poor guy, being an evil corporate dictator means you get to have no real fun, so just don't know _how_.
> 
> 
> 
> ENFP, if it weren't for that inferior Si of yours, ENTJ wouldn't have to spend so long proof-reading your "work" and coming across a typo every other word.


Damn, accurate af. :sad: Oh well, I um... have no real criticism of you, carry on.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entj are going to stop trying to rule the world just because what esfp said?


----------



## Because_why_not

INFJ is crying because people would listen to other people rather than them. Such fragile beings.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Stop confusing mbti with general psychological conditions esfp. Let me ask this if we're so "fragile" then how come you can't show your vulnerability or are always talking to us as counselors for all your emotional problems, especially when your drunk and lonely again after another night of partying?


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

INFJ, don't you have some soul searching bs to do? How's that Fe? I bet watching the news cripples you guys beyond repair.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istp, infj are always soul searching. Also The new and I have a bad abusive relationship. I just want to be friends and it wants to be more... 

Istp how's that inferior fe if yours? Must be bad when you catch a case of feels and want to express it but it comes out as a huge explosion of awkwardness.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

INFJ, you say the sweetest things. My Fe is somewhat developed actually. How is your moral superiority complex?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

INFP culling the kettle black there? I thought you couldn't be a bully and pick on others! :O


----------



## AshOrLey

She wears an ug long skirt and her hair is out of season, she like, DESERVES it! I'm like, doing her a favar!


----------



## Because_why_not

ESFP, please uhm, please don't be so mean maybe ... please...


----------



## AshOrLey

Like, gurl. Jacob's gone now. It's ovar, obviously I was just trying to impress him!


----------



## Because_why_not

Oh, sorry. I'm sure he was really impressed by you though .. but maybe uhm, if you were, just that little bit calmer, you perhaps might get to keep a boyfriend. ...But you're darling.


----------



## AshOrLey

Yes I am darling, gurl you're pretty smart. I need you to do my homework over the weekend for me? I'm hanging out with some friends.


----------



## Because_why_not

Perhaps you should think about who you are going to settle down with. School can be a good place to find a future husband, but you need to show him your wife material.

Perhaps a quiet night in to learn how to bake would do you the world of good.


----------



## AshOrLey

I don't have time, I'm too busy donating kids to the orphanage


----------



## Because_why_not

That's terrible! Oh ... you!


----------



## AshOrLey

Do you want one? I got one yesterday but it's making loud noises and disrupting my guests


----------



## ShadyWolf

Well, it's always a beautiful day to see people donating children to the local orphanage. Did you pop this one out? I'd assume you're into casual sex. Sometimes, I fear for humanity and its future. It's usually because of people like this ^^^

Plus, I prefer to write about fake people getting banged, It's not much to my taste to be a fake person going out to get banged. *smiles sweetly* (Lmao sorry if I'm mean I'm not a terrible person I swear!!!) 

-Shayde


----------



## Because_why_not

Shayde, you should not criticise... perhaps she has a problem you don't know. Please don't just to conclusions like that, it's not very nice of you.


----------



## ShadyWolf

Because_why_not said:


> Shayde, you should not criticise... perhaps she has a problem you don't know. Please don't just to conclusions like that, it's not very nice of you.


Oh wait a second  I thought this was the criticize the type above you thread... Am I missing something here? I just saw you asking her to be nice and I thought she was bullying you

I AM SO SORRY I FEEL BAD NOW 

-Shayde


----------



## Because_why_not

Oh now I feel bad now... Please don't feel bad. I'm sorry. I do appreciate your help.

Thank you


----------



## ShadyWolf

ShaydeWolfe said:


> Oh wait a second  I thought this was the criticize the type above you thread... Am I missing something here? I just saw you asking her to be nice and I thought she was bullying you
> 
> I AM SO SORRY I FEEL BAD NOW
> 
> -Shayde


Like I would not have said that if I had know the thread wasn't a criticism one anymore. I was just playing around cuz I thought everyone here was doing it too  I'm sorry I'm worried I really hurt her feelings now

-Shayde


----------



## ShadyWolf

Because_why_not said:


> Oh now I feel bad now... Please don't feel bad. I'm sorry. I do appreciate your help.
> 
> Thank you


Lol it's alright, I just panicked for a second. I'm emotional like that don't worry my mood is a very fluid thing. I bounce back fast xDDD so please don't worry about me 

-Shayde


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Temperamental fluid, definitely non-newtonian in consistency. Oh wait, an INFP being consistent would be like an ESFP not trying to be the center of attention.
Near impossible...

Twitch


----------



## The Lawyer

INFJ explaining the meaning of life and relationships to people in Chinese again 



AshOrLey said:


> She wears an ug long skirt and her hair is out of season, she like, DESERVES it! I'm like, doing her a favar!


Damn gurrl ur avatar omg!!! U look like a million $!! U didnt tell me u had a make ovar

U know I can't criticize u, youre just too damn good looking ESFP xx

Well what can I say I guess its in our DNA x


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I think you're incapable of looking at yourself objectively. The only people who think you're cool are the people trying to sleep with you.


----------



## thenewguy123

Ahhhh, ENTP, if only you could fill out your argument with solid facts and have something adequately completed for once...
hahaha
(Just to keep us all on track)


----------



## thenewguy123

:wink:Ahhhh, ENTP, if only you could fill out your argument with solid facts and have something adequately completed for once...
hahaha
(Just to keep us all on track)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

What are you doing here? Don't you have some people to micromanage or something?


----------



## angelcarnivore

ENTP-

We know you're here because you don't have anything constructive to do.


----------



## xfatalxsnipez

Oh go daydream or whatever you ENFP guys do.

If there's anything that needs doing I certainly won't be calling you.


----------



## AshOrLey

ShaydeWolfe said:


> I'm sorry I'm worried I really hurt her feelings now
> 
> -Shayde


I just ate a BIG BOWL of ICECREAM all last night because of this, and now I'm FAT. Now Jacob will never date me!!!!! Now I have to go with sub par Chris to the dance!!!!! My life is totally ovar!!! 



The Lawyer said:


> Damn gurrl ur avatar omg!!! U look like a million $!! U didnt tell me u had a make ovar
> 
> U know I can't criticize u, youre just too damn good looking ESFP xx
> 
> Well what can I say I guess its in our DNA x


I know right??? Gurl we tight!! I also got my nails done at Nancy's Nails for only 750 bucks. Look how kyuute!!!!!!! 💅


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Ugh, you ESFPs destroy my eardrums with how loud you are.


----------



## AshOrLey

PUH leez, continue arguing with your fellow nerd friendz on things no one like, cares about!!!!!!1


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Wouldn't that include you sense you continue to post here esfp?


----------



## AshOrLey

I like don't count mmmk honeh


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Please stop degrading all the efforts made for women's equality over the last century esfp


----------



## AshOrLey

I am like, the only gurl in the world kk love? <3


----------



## angelcarnivore

AshOrLey said:


> I am like, the only gurl in the world kk love? <3


Is that an ESFP criticism? I guess it is, I mean, "gurl" is obsolete slang.


----------



## AshOrLey

Only i use gurl it's MY slang. i like, patented it or whatever

enfp so much uncooler compared to esfp


----------



## ShadyWolf

AshOrLey said:


> Only i use gurl it's MY slang. i like, patented it or whatever
> 
> enfp so much uncooler compared to esfp


I'm sorry I made you eat that big bowl of ice cream. Sheesh, and I thought I was a fragile individual. Learn self restraint and you won't feel fat next time. How old are you? You sound like the cheer leaders at my school. But like the 14 year old ones. 

-Shayde


----------



## Because_why_not

Not that you're a cheerleader INFP. You may be "preppy" but you're too busy trying to finish (for once) your epic fanfic where you insert yourself into a world of your totally original characters so you can all kill Ginny Weasley and get Harry for yourself because that's how it's meant to be.

.... Sorry xx


----------



## angelcarnivore

Says the CrabbeXGoyle shipper.


----------



## Because_why_not

Biatch you know they're the OTP!

Projection: The favourite and therefore preferred defence mechanism of the ENFP. Seriously, they love it. See above?


Darling xx


----------



## angelcarnivore

Because_why_not said:


> Biatch you know they're the OTP!
> 
> Projection: The favourite and therefore preferred defence mechanism of the ENFP. Seriously, they love it. See above?
> 
> 
> Darling xx


It's funny because it's TRUE. 

Of course, that's why we make much better oracles than you, ISFJ. You're just not pushy enough when it comes to shaping reality--

Please don't key my car.


----------



## AshOrLey

ShaydeWolfe said:


> I'm sorry I made you eat that big bowl of ice cream. Sheesh, and I thought I was a fragile individual. Learn self restraint and you won't feel fat next time. How old are you? You sound like the cheer leaders at my school. But like the 14 year old ones.
> 
> -Shayde


Gurl this is like, way too much to read. make it shortar next time, k?
& Gurl, i sound like all cheerleaders aged 14 - 90. Your infpism, or whatever it's called, is too idealistic, like ew so lame!!


----------



## shameless

No need to insult they do all the work at their worst themselves


----------



## Because_why_not

Too realist to spot a troll with that Se of yours ESTP.


----------



## shameless

Because_why_not said:


> Too realist to spot a troll with that Se of yours ESTP.


No too naive intp to realize I spotted the troll I just chose not to acknowledge it atm. 
(I get it, I just do not get it. Again I get it, followed it all. But scratches head and think wtf why is this considered humor, yawns people entertain themselves in strange ways at times)


----------



## The Lawyer

Because_why_not said:


> Too realist to spot a troll with that Se of yours ESTP.


Are you the one to talk about reality INTP

Which random vision of reality did you have today


----------



## Because_why_not

Sensational said:


> No too naive intp to realize I spotted the troll I just chose not to acknowledge it atm.
> (I get it, I just do not get it. Again I get it, followed it all. But scratches head and think wtf why is this considered humor, yawns people entertain themselves in strange ways at times)


Typical ESTP: if it's not extreme sports, drugs or sex, you just can't possibly image how someone else could find amusement in it. 



The Lawyer said:


> Are you the one to talk about reality INTP
> 
> Which random vision of reality did you have today


Typical ESFP: Couldn't read the title of criticising the personality above and we nearly had ESTP missed as a result. Don't worry, soon your reading level will be that of a 4 year old's in no time if you practise! (But you won't - you'll be too busying clubbing.)


----------



## The Lawyer

I would almost be jealous of your reading skills INTP but I'm not since I know that you use them exclusively for explaining the science of a pillow to your waifu


----------



## angelcarnivore

The Lawyer said:


> I would almost be jealous of your reading skills INTP but I'm not since I know that you use them exclusively for explaining the science of a pillow to your waifu


If you hadn't been fashionably late, ESFP, you'd know @Because_why_not is not a real INTP, and has been changing their personality type over the course of this thread, because... identity crisis?


----------



## Docta_Phreak

ENFP calling out someone's identity crises? Takes one to know one I guess...


----------



## The Lawyer

angelcarnivore said:


> If you hadn't been fashionably late, ESFP, you'd know @Because_why_not is not a real INTP, and has been changing their personality type over the course of this thread, because... identity crisis?


It's good that I have you, the focused type, to direct me ENFP, otherwise I'd just get lost in this thread with that damn dominant Se of mine



Docta_Phreak said:


> ENFP calling out someone's identity crises? Takes one to know one I guess...


As we all know you are a very giving type ENFJ. Is it time yet for your daily free insults well-meaning advice giveaway


----------



## Docta_Phreak

No, that was earlier. But, keeping track of time isn't one of the strong suits for an ESFP


----------



## angelcarnivore

Docta_Phreak said:


> No, that was earlier. But, keeping track of time isn't one of the strong suits for an ESFP


I'm still waiting for my Letter of Recommendation, ENFJ- you really keep spreading yourself too thin.


----------



## The Lawyer

Docta_Phreak said:


> No, that was earlier. But, keeping track of time isn't one of the strong suits for an ESFP


Damn I missed it 

Wake me up next time k?? 



angelcarnivore said:


> I'm still waiting for my Letter of Recommendation, ENFJ- you really keep spreading yourself too thin.


Why don't you write that letter of recommendation for yourself ENFP? Waiting for someone else to do the work as usual


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Hmm...Sleeping until late afternoon. You're an ESFP all right


----------



## The Lawyer

I get up just in time, ENFJ... Just in time to be cool 

You get up early on the other hand, and make sure that everyone around you does too. When you awaken, some poor sleeping bastard lucky person nearby gets to wake up to the sound of your voice... It doesn't matter if they're still asleep, you have things to say!


----------



## Docta_Phreak

ESFPs have the problem of not knowing who it is they're waking up next to every Sunday morning. Not that they care...


----------



## angelcarnivore

Docta_Phreak said:


> ESFPs have the problem of not knowing who it is they're waking up next to every Sunday morning. Not that they care...


Well, they don't withhold sex in order to get chores done, so it's not as big a deal for them.


----------



## The Lawyer

Docta_Phreak said:


> ESFPs have the problem of not knowing who it is they're waking up next to every Sunday morning. Not that they care...


ENFJs have the problem of cleaning the room and kitchen of a douchebag that they slept with the morning after they did it


----------



## Docta_Phreak

ESFPs don't withhold sex at all until the third restraining order


----------



## The Lawyer

Docta_Phreak said:


> ESFPs don't withhold sex at all until the third restraining order


Shhhhh don't write it like that where everyone can see it

I'm in front of your door why aren't you opening? xx


----------



## Docta_Phreak

It's unlocked. I'll give 1 to 100 odds that ESFP can't figure out to open the door...


----------



## ShadyWolf

When an ESFP is above me on the criticism thread, I always get nervous, because they are usually sitting on the wall waiting to tear anyone's throat out who posts about their type

-Shayde


----------



## Docta_Phreak

ENFPs think anyone who doesn't carry on with the energy of a crack addict on a binge is "dead inside"


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ENFJ thinks people with real emotions are crack addicts on a binge.


----------



## The Lawyer

Docta_Phreak said:


> ENFPs think anyone who doesn't carry on with the energy of a crack addict on a binge is "dead inside"


ENFJs don't carry the energy of a crack addict on a binge indeed....they carry the crack addicts on a binge instead


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ESFPs are the real crack addicts on a binge (I secretly love you.)


----------



## The Lawyer

Blue Ribbon said:


> ESFPs are the real crack addicts on a binge (I secretly love you.)


It takes a crack addict to know and love a crack addict, that is why ENFP and ESFP always get along well


* *




ExFP 4ever <3 ENFPs make by far the best villains in soap operas....watching them troll other characters with gentle poetry always makes my day.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Well, at least we sober up every once in a while.

(I don't watch soap operas, but I can and do write terrible poetry)


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Wow — first ENFP I've seen with enough Fe to realize how bad their own poetry is...


----------



## Blue Ribbon

No, they only engage in valid causes like stir up drama everywhere.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Yeah, an ENFP would call that "valid."


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Does the ENFJ not understand sarcasm?


----------



## The Lawyer

Blue Ribbon said:


> Well, at least we sober up every once in a while.


That is just because you have to sober up to do things....we can do everything quite well while drunk, probably even better than when sober, because we get more creative and our perception still stands due to excess Se



Blue Ribbon said:


> (I don't watch soap operas, but I can and do write terrible poetry)


An ENFP that is capable of writing terrible poetry....those are 2 out of 3 requirements that I look for in a partner....it's quite tragic that you're not male (that is the third requirement)


----------



## Docta_Phreak

ENFJs only understand types humor when the person using it is _actually funny_


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Docta_Phreak said:


> ENFJs only understand types humor when the person using it is _actually funny_


Well, I guess it takes a certain amount of intelligence to understand humor.



The Lawyer said:


> An ENFP that is capable of writing terrible poetry....those are 2 out of 3 requirements that I look for in a partner....it's quite tragic that you're not male (that is the third requirement)


Oh, but I'm bisexual if that's of any use...


----------



## Docta_Phreak

It seems like a good thing that the ENFP is bi — the problem is that they can't maintain the focus needed for an actual relationship (too many shiney objects nearby)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

But we don't demand that our lovers bend to our will, unlike ENFJs.


----------



## The Lawyer

Blue Ribbon said:


> Well, I guess it takes a certain amount of intelligence to understand humor.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but I'm bisexual if that's of any use...


Ah curse my life, I am straight

I'll tell you if I start swinging both ways, actually if that happens I will propose to you.



* *

























* *




That moment when you realize that there is actually barbie porn on the internet














Docta_Phreak said:


> It seems like a good thing that the ENFP is bi — the problem is that they can't maintain the focus needed for an actual relationship (too many shiney objects nearby)


The ISTP ENFJ definition of good and bad:

Good: Everything that turns them on

Bad: Everything that takes the attention away from them


----------



## Blue Ribbon

OMG. I've fallen for you already. Darn you ESFPs. Don't take that as a compliment!


----------



## The Lawyer

Blue Ribbon said:


> OMG. I've fallen for you already. Darn you ESFPs. Don't take that as a compliment!


Haha it happens all too easy with us the smaller part of ESFP population that is miraculously neither psychopathic or brain damaged from drugs. ESFPs. We are just too deredere.












Wait a minute am I your new senpai now? 












My charm aside, I shouldn't take it seriously tho, since it is a well known fact that an ENFP falls in love on average 5 times a day.


----------



## ae1905

The Lawyer said:


> Haha it happens all too easy with us the smaller part of ESFP population that is miraculously neither psychopathic or brain damaged from drugs. ESFPs. We are just too *deredere*.


esfp talking again about her _derriere _but bumbles her usual half-assed attempt at spellen


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Wow, the ESFP is so self-absorbed. My Senpai is the best.


----------



## The Lawyer

My life is nothing but a nightmare....I dream of love but all I do is wear fluffy ears and look at your sexy avatar ENFP











The bad poetry doesn't want to leave my head....I blame you for this ENFP....What did you do to me?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I hate how seductive you are. (doesn't help you're so good at it)Go away! (please don't)


----------



## The Lawyer

I'm going away so that you can come to your senses again ENFP....Going home.....



* *





I'm home alone :x


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Great, now I'm thinking about you being home alone. Damn you


----------



## Docta_Phreak

angelcarnivore said:


> ENFJ has never experienced serindipity and is still paying off the iphone he bought for a "girlfriend" he had in 2006.


LOL! 1. The iPhone wasn't invented in 2006 2. ENFJs don't buy things unless we can actually afford it

The ENFP above isn't thinking about anything now — they couldn't concentrate for more than 5 seconds


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ENFJs think themselves out of existance


----------



## Docta_Phreak

ENFPs don't think at all


----------



## Blue Ribbon

That is called projection and I've heard it's because of inf Ti.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

ENFPs don't have inferior Ti — ENFJs do

I guess with your inferior Si you can't make that distinction...


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Oh dear, now I'm convinced you don't understand the concept of jokes. I was talking about ENFJs. Do I have to explain things so that your Ti can process it?


----------



## Docta_Phreak

No, I'm a nice guy — I wouldn't make an ENFP try to concentrate on something long enough to explain it...They might have an aneurysm...


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ENFJs are not nice. They're soul sucking devils and most of their exes run away from them.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Typical XNFP — reads only their own, personal experience into everything they try to critique


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENFJ doesnt realize ENFP knows when they fall for a person right away.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

INFJs only fall for one, special person in their entire lives: themselves


----------



## The Lawyer

ENFJ don't be so sweet, you don't want everyone around you to melt.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Stop projecting enfj, besides your first love and last love is self love.

Esfp stop falling for every nice person you meet


----------



## The Lawyer

INFJ stop falling for every f%@*boi you meet

EDIT: eh you're male so in your case it would be an evil b¿¥¢%


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Esfp making assumptions again about others.


----------



## The Lawyer

I write as I think so the details can escape my eyes sometimes 

I guess you can't relate because you overthink everything at least 10 times before saying it INFJ... By the time you decide which drink you want, the bar is already closed


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Well someone has to be the responsible driver so you can enjoy yourself esfp


----------



## The Lawyer

Wow you have offered your services so selflessly INFJ, this is impossible to find, I accept your services and look forward to our marriage

Eh the criticism... OMG you're trying to get me drunk INFJ! Your niceness is just a cover for your strategy :shocked:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Esfp your the one over thinking now. Sometimes a fun time is just a fun time not a rouse.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Esfp your the one over thinking now. Sometimes a fun time is just a fun time not a rouse.


(INFJ: _analyzes situation in head for three hours..._)


----------



## The Lawyer

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Esfp your the one over thinking now. Sometimes a fun time is just a fun time not a rouse.


The INFJ denies shady strategies and thinks that hanging out with a drunk ESFP is fun

Where have you been my whole life INFJ????


----------



## Retsu

The Lawyer said:


> The INFJ denies shady strategies and thinks that hanging out with a drunk ESFP is fun
> 
> Where have you been my whole life INFJ????


ESFP pls. Your liver has only just recovered from the last binge a whole six hours ago.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

The Lawyer said:


> The INFJ denies shady strategies and thinks that hanging out with a drunk ESFP is fun
> 
> Where have you been my whole life INFJ????


Right in front of you esfp we blend in well.


----------



## The Lawyer

Retsu said:


> ESFP pls. Your liver has only just recovered from the last binge a whole six hours ago.


You were the one who gave me the alcohol ENFP you said it was milk!! 

You and your evil Ne. :dry:



Azure_Zalaire said:


> Right in front of you esfp we blend in well.


How did I never notice you INFJ? 

Do you talk? Do you exist? Where is your hiding place?


----------



## Docta_Phreak

ESFPs tend not to notice anything


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Nope we're a figment of your drunk imagination esfp.  

Also if I told you my hiding spots you might start a party there.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

"hiding spots" = mom's basement

& ESFP already found it and threw a party there. You're a lot easier to read than you think INFJ...


----------



## The Lawyer

Docta_Phreak said:


> "hiding spots" = mom's basement
> 
> & ESFP already found it and threw a party there. You're a lot easier to read than you think INFJ...


INTPs are the ones that hide in mum's basement, INFJs hide at their own place. You know nothing ENFJ. You need to give mbti lessons to yourself, since you're ENFJ who will explain it to you better than your own self. 



Azure_Zalaire said:


> Nope we're a figment of your drunk imagination esfp.
> 
> Also if I told you my hiding spots you might start a party there.


No hiding spots then.... 

How about visible spots :happy:

I think I can find those I am Se-dom


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Oh, the ESFP is back. You think you're so special since you're an Se dom (you are actually, but I'll never admit it)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

I'm risking mt introvert card to tell you this esfp

Let's see schools, art studio, non-profits/charity are a few public places.

Enfp thinks their so special for writing the karma sutra.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

We wrote the damn thing. We gave a gift to the world.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Ah. ENFPs giving unsolicited gifts "to the world"

So, uh; how many Tumblrs ya' got?


----------



## angelcarnivore

Docta_Phreak said:


> Ah. ENFPs giving unsolicited gifts "to the world"
> 
> So, uh; how many Tumblrs ya' got?


GEEZ, MOM- I let you follow me on Facebook, now you're gonna stalk the rest of my social media?!


----------



## The Lawyer

Blue Ribbon said:


> Oh, the ESFP is back. You think you're so special since you're an Se dom (you are actually, but I'll never admit it)


ENFP tries to melt me with cuteness, their most attractive quality (other types are afraid to admit that they like it).... Stop it ENFP it doesn't work! (It does) 



Azure_Zalaire said:


> ENFP thinks their so special for writing the *karma* sutra.


Haha I have to quote this before you edit... Talking about "karma sutra" instead of kama sutra, now I know that you're 100% infj



Azure_Zalaire said:


> I'm risking mt introvert card to tell you this esfp
> 
> Let's see schools, art studio, non-profits/charity are a few public places.


This is good information... Even though this is not the kind of your visible spots that I was talking about lol


----------



## Azure Dreamer

The Lawyer said:


> This is good information... Even though this is not the kind of your visible spots that I was talking about lol


O.O :blushed: esfp always strait forward with their intentions :blushed:roud:


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ESFPs think they can seduce an Ne dom. They can't (actually can)

(People always make that mistake. They call it Karma Sutra - it's actually Kama Sutra. 'Kama' means love/sex and Karma has a different meaning. It's weird. )


----------



## Docta_Phreak

This forum has gotten farther and farther from its goal of "criticize the personality type above you" to "criticize someone who commented here at some point"...Nice job Perceivers...

But, I guess most Perceivers don't know what a "goal" is


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj doesn't know the meaning of leave me alone.

(Also yes I purposely misspelled it karma instead of kama)


----------



## The Lawyer

Not everyone can be as dedicated as you are ENFJ... Especially when it comes to criticizing others


----------



## angelcarnivore

Blue Ribbon said:


> ESFPs think they can seduce an Ne dom. They can't (actually can)
> 
> (People always make that mistake. They call it Karma Sutra - it's actually Kama Sutra. 'Kama' means love/sex and Karma has a different meaning. It's weird. )


Naw, they know ENFPs are agents of Karma. Everyone I've ever hooked up with got married within 18 months after years of "not being able to find anyone". Or gone insane.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

The ENFPs right hand got married


----------



## angelcarnivore

Docta_Phreak said:


> The ENFPs right hand got married


That's fine, we use both of our hands.

ENFJ never uses their non-dominant hand, that's why they take so long to do anything.

HELPFUL TIP: Put the object down, and grab the next object with that hand. It's a hand, not a prop.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

ENFJs non-dominant hand is usually helping an ENFP stand up after a night of drinking...


----------



## angelcarnivore

Docta_Phreak said:


> ENFJs non-dominant hand is usually helping an ENFP stand up after a night of drinking...


Uh, you weren't at the bar with ESFP, ENTP, INTJ and me. Pretty sure. 

What are you doing in INTP's basement? What am I doing in INTP's basement? Why did you marry INTP!?


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Typical ENFP: can't even make a come-back without losing track of who they're talking to...


----------



## angelcarnivore

Docta_Phreak said:


> Typical ENFP: can't even make a come-back without losing track of who they're talking to...


Typical ENFJ, forgetting that a public venue has people participating that are not them. Wave to the people in the cheap seats.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

ENFPs couldn't even afford the cheap seats: all $ was spent on candy & various books about things they'd "like to do someday."


----------



## angelcarnivore

Docta_Phreak said:


> ENFPs couldn't even afford the cheap seats: all $ was spent on candy & various books about things they'd "like to do someday."


Get off the stage! This isn't your panel. Your panel ended, like, twenty minutes ago.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

(ENFP doesn't realize it's not actually a stage, it's a McDonald's drive-thru at 3:00am)


----------



## The Lawyer

ENFJ never had a McDonald's drive-thru at 3 am because it never eats that late and especially not in McDonald's, except when no one can see them doing it


----------



## Docta_Phreak

_(The mention of fast food motivated ESFP to go to McDonald's, Burger King, & Taco Bell & spend $86.32 of credit card that they have no idea how to pay back...)_


----------



## angelcarnivore

Is ENFJ offering to loan money *AGAIN*? This is how you end up in small claims court so often.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

It's also why ENFPs call ENFJs when they need bail money


----------



## angelcarnivore

Docta_Phreak said:


> It's also why ENFPs call ENFJs when they need bail money


ENFJ, honey- are you confusing ENFP with ISTP again?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENFP aren't you realizing a ISTP is too smart and reckless to get caught out right even though everyone knows it was them.


----------



## Docta_Phreak

INFJ — you realize that the ISTP actually got caught, & you ate too much of their BS to realize it


----------



## Docta_Phreak

INFJ — you realize that the ISTP actually got caught, & you ate too much of their BS to realize it


----------



## The Lawyer

ENFJs can't use the word BS!!! 

I'm sending you to an MBTI correction camp so that you can behave like a proper ENFJ and use only words like flowers, love, chocolate, I know everything, etc.


----------



## AshOrLey

The Lawyer said:


> ENFJs can't use the word BS!!!
> 
> I'm sending you to an MBTI correction camp so that you can behave like a proper ENFJ and use only words like flowers, love, chocolate, I know everything, etc.


Esfp: You shall to said correction camp as well for being online too much


----------



## Energumen

INFPs are poopyheads.


----------



## AshOrLey

Infp: Perhaps. However, I would argue that infps are, in fact, peepeeheads. Not poopyheads. Mmm...quite.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

You're like the less fun version of ENFPs


----------



## enfpgal99

enfps: we are the louder more obnoxious versions of infps!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENFP why don't you and INFP team up to actually finish something together?


----------



## enfpgal99

Azure_Zalaire said:


> ENFP why don't you and INFP team up to actually finish something together?


If we did team up INFJ we be even more off task then before. Thats why we have you duh!


----------



## AshOrLey

Enfp:git ur wurk dun


----------



## Siri

INFP: Gets work done in their dreams.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp why are you always picking on yourself?


----------



## The Lawyer

Infj why are you even thinking about other people picking on themselves, they can handle themselves being bullied by themselves, people are actually capable of dealing with their own stuff, you don't need to save everyone infj


----------



## JAH

Stop contracting syphilis ESFP and make a plan for the future instead.


----------



## The Lawyer

Stop telling me what to do scrub, it's my body and my life ENTJ. I don't work for you so you can't tell me what to do. Ftw


----------



## enfpgal99

ENFP's are ESFP's with a brain!


----------



## AshOrLey

Enfp's catchphrase after everything: "Then again..."


----------



## Because_why_not

INFP's catchphrase is:

"Waaaaaah D"x !!"


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intp catchphrase "I think I can, I think I can...."


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj catchphrase, "But what if!"


----------



## bremen

Infp catchphrase: But..but I feel like [...]


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I didn't realize that ISTJs had a sense of humor.


----------



## bremen

An Enfp making solid criticizing,
even Speedwagon is impressed.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

What's Speedwagon? 

ISTJ being clever... never seen that before.


----------



## bremen

An Enfp attempting to roast people, a rare sight indeed.

Also:


> What's Speedwagon?


Jojo Reference


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I thought you guys were all robots. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## AshOrLey

Enfp, FOCUS


----------



## bremen

A large portion of the population are Istjs so its illogical to call them robots.
Intjs type 5 fall more into the robot umbrella imo.

Enfp:the type that never gets shit done;must be the Ne dom.

Ash:I won't even criticize your type, your Fi would probably get all triggered.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Well, you're quite fun... for an ISTJ.


----------



## bremen

I'm suprised you haven't derailed this thread yet ENFP


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Why are you still here? Don't you have some people to micromanage or something?


----------



## bremen

Ne is too stronk that it gets confused between Te dom and Si dom.

#JustEnfpthings


----------



## Godney

Your tertiary Fi is slowly coming out. Never thought I'd see that from a type that has no personality.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Wait, you're worse. ISTJs have more fun to them.


----------



## bremen

Godney said:


> Your tertiary Fi is slowly coming out. Never thought I'd see that from a type that has no personality.

















Just kidding,

feelings:N/A

Intj:and the award to the most overated type goes to....


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Hey, that's my line


----------



## Godney

Hey, Ni doms have all the fun. We just don't always show it because we're too deep in our own mind. Oh speaking of minds, Do ENFPs have those?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Of course you do. Admit it, you secretly love us. No need to cover it up. We know you do.


----------



## bremen

Hahahah you got roasted blue

Idk how your auxilary Fi is going to handle this...


----------



## Azure Dreamer

I sure they can think of several ways to deal it unlike a istj who has to get through something to deal with it again


----------



## Godney

Here comes the INFJ. Riding on his moral high horse again, I see.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

You think your so much smarter with that ni and te combo intj but we all know how gooey your insides once you get past that exterior.


----------



## bremen

An Infj criticizing other types, is everything going alright?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Someone needs to be moral police around here sense your not doing the job istj.


----------



## Godney

Can I be the grammar police and state that an INFJ couldn't even spell the word 'the'?


----------



## bremen

Moral police would be something an Infj could do, however an Istj police would just enforce proper forum rules.

Getting Ninja'd by Intjs;is this the best way they found to use their Ni?


----------



## Godney

We can use Ni for plenty of useful things. We also use it to entertain ourselves when an ISTJ just isn't intellectually stimulating.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Why do you have to act so thoughtless with others intj?


----------



## Godney

Probably because INFJs that wanted to get to know me emotionally sucked the life out of me like a sponge.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

I swear were not emotional vampires XD. Can't you tell the difference intj?


----------



## Godney

Yes, one of my best friends is an INFJ. but all of the healthy ones are 100 years old on the inside. Which makes an INFJ one of two things: Someone trying to be all of their friends' therapists, or someone too senile to carry a coherent conversation with me.

But we're both Ni doms, so we can be friends.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

INTJs have friends? I thought you people hid yourselves in your secret labs and avoide sunlight like vampires.


----------



## Godney

That's because we hide when the ENFPs attack.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Also would explain why you're single forever.


----------



## Godney

Who would ever want to socialize again after coming into contact with an ENFP?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Godney said:


> Who would ever want to socialize again after coming into contact with an ENFP?


That can actually be taken as a compliment. You suck at this.


----------



## Godney

Oh no! There goes the tertiary Fi again. Aren't you so glad you don't have to deal with a secondary Fi-user :wink:

Oh wait..


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Well, the good thing about aux Fi is that we don't have to sit around and analyze our emtions like tert Fi users. We're happier.


----------



## Godney

Ne-doms not overthinking their auxiliary Fi? Now THAT's the funniest thing I've heard all day. :wink:


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Looks like Ni users don't understand how Ne works. Sad.


----------



## Retsu

Pls intj develop your funny bone


----------



## Godney

It's hard to do when I'm surrounded by ENFPs that drain the life out of me.


----------



## Retsu

Aww. That's a shame. Would you like a Retsu patented psychology counselling therapy session at only $$$€¥¥¥578 for the hour?


----------



## Godney

Therapy from an ENFP would be kind of self-defeating...


----------



## Retsu

Godney said:


> Therapy from an ENFP would be kind of self-defeating...


Those four letters show nothing of how good I am at administering highly suitable psychology counselling therapy sessions to suit the needs of the client first and foremost.


----------



## Godney

It does when your Ne-Fi is so strong that I'd need therapy for going to an ENFP therapist. :exterminate:


----------



## AshOrLey

Intj you simply do not know all there is to know about knowing how to know when to know regarding knowledge in terms of knowing


----------



## Godney

Ne-dom, your short attention span is showing. While I may not know everything, I at least know how to form a coherent sentence.


----------



## AshOrLey

Intj, big fat meanie head


----------



## Godney

Wish I could say what goes on in the INFP's head.


----------



## AshOrLey

The intj head: Nerd central


----------



## Godney

Oops. Did I trigger you into a Si-Fi loop?


----------



## AshOrLey

No, instead you triggered me into a procrastinating loop of dark eye circles. INTJ, LET ME GO TO BED >:[


----------



## Godney

AshOrLey said:


> No, instead you triggered me into a procrastinating loop of dark eye circles. INTJ, LET ME GO TO BED >:[


Your Ne must be seething right now.


----------



## AshOrLey

Brittany SUCKS

Come at me bro
Show me some of that amazing fi you have there


----------



## Godney

AshOrLey said:


> *Brittany* SUCKS
> 
> Come at me bro
> Show me some of that amazing fi you have there












INFP, get it together


----------



## AshOrLey

I HAVE IT ALL TOGETHERCNLSPWOEKCICI @Because_why_not my fellow fi dom, hold me back! This Brittany-loving basement nerd has TRIGGERED ME >:[


----------



## gyogul

zz wrong thread


----------



## Because_why_not

Well, it's not surprising that an Unknown would be lost on the wrong thread. They know so little about themselves that they wouldn't know if they were coming or going and to where.



AshOrLey said:


> I HAVE IT ALL TOGETHERCNLSPWOEKCICI @Because_why_not my fellow fi dom, hold me back! This Brittany-loving basement nerd has TRIGGERED ME >:[


Lol what's going here?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Well, ISFPs are equally emo. I don't see the criticism here. Of course with your weak Te I don't expect to see coherent sentences, let alone anything even resembling criticism.


----------



## The Lawyer

You tell them ENFP!

Those losers Fi-doms with inferior Te lawl. Us ExFPs with tertiary Te are the best. We can be very coherent and also organize ourselves and other things very well (except we mostly don't because we don't feel like it, there is too much drugs fun stuff to do instead).


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Why are you so hot and so unattainable at the same time? Are you sure you're straight?


----------



## The Lawyer

Stop flattering me ENFP you are too good at it as always

It's an ESFP SEE (Se subtype) thing, I can't help it :crying:


* *









I couldn't resist....Do you see how easy it comes to us? It's a curse :frustrating:


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Well, if you ever change your mind... I'm awesome too.


----------



## Siri

The Lawyer said:


> Stop flattering me ENFP you are too good at it as always
> 
> It's an ESFP SEE (Se subtype) thing, I can't help it :crying:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist....Do you see how easy it comes to us? It's a curse :frustrating:


That cat :blushed:


----------



## Docta_Phreak

Typical INFP — among a discussion of homoerotic tendencies concluding in a softcore porn video, they are more interested in the cat than anything else...


----------



## The Lawyer

Long time no see ISTP ENFJ.... After a long week of lock picking and car repairs, the said homoerotic video was probably your highlight of the month.... 

Did I use past tense? You're probably still watching it, you're going to be late to work ENFJ


----------



## Godney

ESFP talking about being late... Hah


----------



## Blue Ribbon

INTJs are never late to anything since they don't have a life.


----------



## The Lawyer

Godney said:


> ESFP talking about being late... Hah


Who else should talk about being late, I'm a certified dr. expert in that field 

INTJs can never be late because they plan all of their activities and meetings at least 2 years in advance....

You probably have a 3 yrs schedule for buying bread planned and written carefully in advance, and you look upon people who go to a store spontaneously as a lesser version of a human


----------



## Godney

I'd rather have the INTJ's organized life than the ESFP's mess.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Well, people actually like us, regardless of how messy our lives are.


----------



## The Lawyer

Godney said:


> I'd rather have the INTJ's organized life than the ESFP's mess.


Sounds good I'd rather have an INTJ organize my life too

Unfortunately I can never find one to do it for me since INTJs are so determined to avoid sunlight


----------



## Godney

Blue Ribbon said:


> Well, people actually like us, regardless of how messy our lives are.


That's debatable... 



The Lawyer said:


> Sounds good I'd rather have an INTJ organize my life too
> 
> Unfortunately I can never find one to do it for me since INTJs are so determined to avoid sunlight


We're not avoiding sunlight, we're avoiding Se-doms.


----------



## The Lawyer

:hugs:


Godney said:


> We're not avoiding sunlight, we're avoiding Se-doms.


Is this why I can never see you anywhere? 

I thought it was a coincidence.... :crying:

You must be playing hide and seek with us... you actually want us to find you :hugs:

You end up spending too much time alone because you're too good at hide and seek. Yes that must be it. If no one finds you in days, you're supposed to come out silly


----------



## AshOrLey

Esfps, late for lame reasons
Infps, late for only the BEST reasons


----------



## The Lawyer

Esfps and infps are late for same reasons except esfps are aware that they shouldn't have been late and infps are delusional enough to think that their reasons are valid


----------



## Godney

Got to agree with this one. I thought it was impossible to have healthy communication with an ESFP, but I think we found a common ground.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Well, they at least show up. INTJs don't. I'd take late over never any day.


----------



## Godney

WYD... INTJs are always on time, they just decide to skip when an ENFP shows up.


----------



## kissmycody

ENFP, how many times did you pee your pants today?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Well, as many times as you cut yourself today. (No offence intended. Sorry if that was too harsh)


----------



## Black Bear

That is probably the most edgy comeback I've ever heard from an ENFP. You ok there, dude?


----------



## kissmycody

And you have had how many STDs again ESTP?


----------



## Godney

Probably as many times as you've cried today, INFP.


----------



## kissmycody

Really thinking outside the box today arent we.. INTJs are soooo creative. Your profound imagination has really stimulated me . Did you detect my sarcasm or are you too autistic?


----------



## Godney

Has there ever been a time when an INFP hasn't mentioned the fact that they're trying to be condescending? I guess that's what you get when you can't give or receive criticism properly.


----------



## kissmycody

Has their every been a time an INTJ expressed a ounce of individuality or are they to focused on regulating theyre snorefest of a life so nobody notices any of there faults? Like my grammer?


----------



## The Lawyer

Your gramr is flawls and individual, noting to correct there INFP


----------



## Godney

As is yours.


----------



## nichya

Godney said:


> As is yours.


An INTJ that loves Britney Spears. I wasn't aware you guys could be sarcastic.


----------



## bremen

Oh, a new user, nvm just an Infp, they will probably break down if I criticize them.


----------



## kissmycody

Ive heard having sex with an ISTJ is like f*cking a goldfish.


----------



## Popinjay

I'm thinking of a joke involving an INFP, a unicorn, and a sex toy...damn it, I always give them away. :jedi-lightsaber:


----------



## Godney

nichya said:


> An INTJ that loves Britney Spears. I wasn't aware you guys could be sarcastic.


Just curious... What logic were you using when you thought that my MBTI type dictates the music I listen to?

I didn't realize an INFP could be so close-minded. 



Popinjay said:


> I'm thinking of a joke involving an INFP, a unicorn, and a sex toy...damn it, I always give them away. :jedi-lightsaber:


I knew it was impossible for an ISTJ to make a proper joke.


----------



## Godney

INTJs are always doing double the criticism for others, but can't take it for themselves.


----------



## nichya

Godney said:


> Just curious... What logic were you using when you thought that my MBTI type dictates the music I listen to?
> 
> I didn't realize an INFP could be so close-minded.


Really though? In this thread? I have enough reason to believe you are not INTJ by just this expression.


----------



## Godney

Okay, if you feel the urge to, then go for it.

Leave it up to an INFP to forget that this isn't the "Suggest An Alternate Type" thread.


----------



## bremen

Unsolicited typing!!111


----------



## Godney

ColdNobility said:


> Unsolicited typing!!111


They deserve an IP ban at the least. This is an offending, violent, and brutal harassment and oppression of the NT community.


----------



## The Lawyer

Godney said:


> They deserve an IP ban at the least.


INTJ looking into the future to find some fun as always, trying to predict the fate of a member.... never appreciating the present INTJ....


----------



## Docta_Phreak

The ESFP assumes everyone is in it for the "fun"


----------



## Eset

"ENFJ - The Givers"

I'll give ya one of these:


----------



## AshOrLey

Whirly glooburl swirly swooby swoob, poof poof >


----------



## Godney

Sorry, I don't speak INFP.


----------



## AshOrLey

Godney said:


> Sorry, I don't speak INFP.


It was Cupcakeanese. I thought INTJs were smarter than that. 

You're quite the poof poof


----------



## Godney

Cupcakeanese, whatever you want to call it. It's clear the INFP can't form a full sentence.


----------



## Doll

Ooops, that was meant for the INFP

*edits* 

Is that a human as your avatar? How misleading.


----------



## Godney

Not being a human is one step closer to world domination and along with it the glorious extinction of the ENTPs.


----------



## Doll

What was that?

Sorry, I fell asleep.


----------



## Godney

I would too if I was stuck living as an ENTP. How unfortunate for you.


----------



## Clark Kent

I refuse to take part in the criticism of any personality type (other than perhaps those obnoxious ESFJs). I will only say nice things about the person above me.

Oh, a fellow ENTP? Well, it's okay when you say stuff about your _own_ type, I guess. The one thing that I probably don't like about being ENTP is the NP combination. It makes commitment difficult. ENTPs are much better at brainstorming than at actually getting things done, which can be incredibly frustrating.


----------



## AshOrLey

Entp, I know what you're looking for. I know what you crave. 

But in all due fairness, I'm sure it can't be that bad. I mean, sure, you had argued with your frail n old lil gma that first and last time you saw her. Sure, you lost that one job after debating with the interviewer. Sure...wait, where was I going with this?


----------



## Clark Kent

You made me chuckle.

INFPs are too idealistic to the point of being naive. They think that they're all like Frodo Baggins or Harry Potter, and that they're all inherently caring and altruistic people. But I know better. I know that the Phantom of the Opera was an INFP, and that it _is_ possible for them to go bad, bad, bad.


----------



## Energumen

If we're Frodo or Harry, are ENTPs Superman wannabes?


----------



## Doll

You know - 

You're already crying, aren't you?


----------



## Eset

ENTP that's a special snowflake, sounds like an egotist to me.


----------



## Doll

Your shirt's been inside out for like three days.


----------



## AshOrLey

Entp, always wearing controversial cloths


----------



## Doll

INFP, I just wanna eat you alive. 

Even your signature gives me migraines.


----------



## enfpgal99

ENTP you know I could just hug you now as always?


----------



## Lacy

ExFP -> The only feelers that don't give a f*ck of other's feelings.


----------



## AshOrLey

Infp, no one cares about your fee fees


----------



## sometimes

INFP how do even go about life thinking that inanimate objects have feelings? Do you cry every time you throw away an empty package or whatever.


----------



## The Lawyer

Ooooh an INTP!!!! =D

How do you even go about life thinking that you have feelings for inanimate objects INTP


----------



## AshOrLey

Is it possible for an esfp to be a lawyer? 



sometimes said:


> Do you cry every time you throw away an empty package or whatever.


Yes

Problem, intp??


----------



## sometimes

No. Whatever makes you happy, INFP. 

Anyway if I really did have a problem with it then you'd probably either go off and cry even more and I wouldn't want to upset you INFP or I might get to see a display of Inferior Te. Like watching fireworks night except not as pretty.


----------



## The Lawyer

sometimes said:


> No. Whatever makes you happy, INFP.


Lawl an INTP talking about other people's happiness as if that's something that has to do with their computer the only thing they ever notice.


----------



## nicoloco90

ESFP, could you please stop the thousand comments that have no value(?), it's just all loud and annoying. While you're at it, don't be naive, and stop trying to fit in and stop the FOMO. 

ok thx bye


----------



## The Lawyer

nicoloco90 said:


> ESFP, could you please stop the thousand comments that have no value(?), it's just all loud and annoying. While you're at it, don't be naive, and stop trying to fit in and stop the FOMO.
> 
> ok thx bye


Nah

But your idealism, hopes and dreams are always appreciated INFP. <3


----------



## nicoloco90

The Lawyer said:


> Nah
> 
> But your idealism, hopes and dreams are always appreciated INFP. <3


Well, that was fast. You lurker.
I need you to be more critical, teach me something!


----------



## The Lawyer

nicoloco90 said:


> Well, that was fast. You lurker.
> I need you to be more critical, teach me something!


Ah ok

If you stop fanboying and writing fanfiction for 2 days INFP, you might actually start to notice people and things in your environment. It's called "the real world". When it happens, you will be amazed with what can exist outside of your head. Some things out there are actually pretty interesting.


----------



## nicoloco90

The Lawyer said:


> Ah ok
> 
> If you stop fanboying and writing fanfiction for 2 days INFP, you might actually start to notice people and things in your environment. It's called "the real world". When it happens, you will be amazed with what can exist outside of your head. Some things out there are actually pretty interesting.


Like you? *smirks* 

Hmmm but i'm quite social as an INFP enneagram 2, maybe we can be friends. Let's ditch this thread. 
But yeah, I found my inner hermit again, it is amazing actually! The real world is generally disappointing though, i'll try minimising my idealism. I need to get out of the house more. You're right.


----------



## AshOrLey

Infp stop being lazy and get something done for once, geez


----------



## Blue Ribbon

INFP stop the hypocricy . What have you been doing? Go get some work done.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfp plans to use Intj to make a Pegasus for them to fly off into the sunset.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

INFJ still doesn't know how to criticize. How sad.


----------



## Because_why_not

Your personality type sux and so do you for having it!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> Your personality type sux and so do you for having it!


stop hiding and embrace yourself and your type! roud:


----------



## AshOrLey

Infj do better in life


----------



## RaisinKG

INFP, please think more of collective values, thank you ^.^


----------



## AshOrLey

Isfj, be true to yourself!


----------



## RaisinKG

AshOrLey said:


> Isfj, be true to yourself!


You need to know that your values do not revolve around yourself, think of the greater good! Chaos isn't the way!


----------



## AshOrLey

MY values will create a better greater good! Unlike yours, isfj, which are actually oldschool and square


----------



## RaisinKG

AshOrLey said:


> MY values will create a better greater good! Unlike yours, isfj, which are actually oldschool and square


But your's are selfish! Mine are tried, true, and tested! 

Would you like a bon bon? I know you'll like it, I baked it myself


----------



## Eset

Fe = Needs other people to validate themselves.
Therefore Fe users have no soul.

Gingers have no soul, therefore Fe users are ginger.


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> Fe = Needs other people to validate themselves.
> Therefore Fe users have no soul.
> 
> Gingers have no soul, therefore Fe users are ginger.


how cold of you INTJ


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> how cold of you INTJ


----------



## AshOrLey

Intj - "j" hahahahahhhaa, silly intp



flourine said:


> But your's are selfish! Mine are tried, true, and tested!
> 
> Would you like a bon bon? I know you'll like it, I baked it myself


Learn how to improve things isfj!

Awwwwww I'd love one, are they made with coconut milk? ;o


----------



## RaisinKG

this song will warm you up @narcissistic
@AshOrLey if you want, i can add them~


----------



## Eset

AshOrLey said:


> Intj - "j" hahahahahhhaa, silly intp


Infp - "f" hahahahahhhaa, silly emo asserting their feelings some way or another.


----------



## AshOrLey

I thought I almost made you laugh but instead you copy and pasted my laugh  I know there's still emotion in there tho, intp!



flourine said:


> if you want, i can add them~


Yeh that would be nice, you can use avocado to make it all creamy :tongue:


----------



## Godney

INFP logic: if you don't respond to something with either crying or laughter you are emotionally numb.


----------



## VinnieBob

INTJ
last time i criticized one i got infracted:sad:


----------



## AshOrLey

Intj, you need to work on being more emotionally expressive <3


----------



## RaisinKG

AshOrLey said:


> Intj, you need to work on being more emotionally expressive <3


INFP you need to get to work on being responsible and productive, you can't let those dreams be dreams!


----------



## AshOrLey

But dreams are fun isfj! D:


----------



## RaisinKG

AshOrLey said:


> But dreams are fun isfj! D:


I dream too, but I'm too busy tending to my garden that I need to mantain now, byeee


----------



## AshOrLey

But do you consider your garden's feelings? What if it wants to be left alone isfj? WHAT IF??


----------



## Docta_Phreak

What if every ENFJ you've ever met actually wanted to be alone INFP, rather than hear your "problems" & read your fan fiction?


----------



## bremen

Esfp tries being serious once, everybody can't help smiling.


----------



## RaisinKG

ISTJ you need to know that logic isn't always the answer! Don't be a Spock, let your feelings out, you know them to be true!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

isfj needs to invest in a handkerchief already.


----------



## RaisinKG

Like you have one, you've spent all those handkerchiefs on a statue of yours!


----------



## Azazel

Both above me: cooler than a fridge. *I said.*


----------



## RaisinKG

was that supposed to criticize me or compliment me @The Rider

sounds like a complement! I love it!


----------



## Azazel

Compliment ;^)


----------



## Because_why_not

...This used to be my favourite thread. RIP.

This just goes to show, you can't have anything fun after the Feelers get their hands on it and turn it to ... urgh ... _Feelings_.


----------



## AshOrLey

Bwn is such a cool person! You're sweet and kind


----------



## Because_why_not

And Ash is an INFP. They state the obvious for hugs...


----------



## RaisinKG

BWN what is your type


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Its a sensitive issue for BWN, surely you can understand that ISFJ.
(I actually don't know, I'm just trying to keep the game going)


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Gardening said:


> BWN what is your type


Perhaps ENTP, but yet, perhaps not.

Edit: It looks as though PerC has deleted my info again. Oh well...



Witch of Dreams said:


> Its a sensitive issue for BWN, surely you can understand that ISFJ.
> (I actually don't know, I'm just trying to keep the game going)


1) How is derailing the thread keeping the game going? If anything it's the opposite.

2) Speaking on behalf of me when not asked to? Must be your "friendly" neighbourhood INFJ.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> 1) How is derailing the thread keeping the game going? If anything it's the opposite.
> 
> 2) Speaking on behalf of me when not asked to? Must be your "friendly" neighbourhood INFJ.


I see how it is :crying: I just try to do something nice... :crying: I'll just crawl into my corner over here with a blanket and a tub of ice cream to drown my sorrows. :crying:


----------



## Eset

I would criticize you all; but I would probably end up receiving another infraction.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> I would criticize you all; but I would probably end up receiving another infraction.


INTP gets one infraction and thinks he's a badass. Probably because this is the closest he will ever come to being a badass: at home, alone, on his computer, on some forum for "personality".

Yeah.



Witch of Dreams said:


> I see how it is :crying: I just try to do something nice... :crying: I'll just crawl into my corner over here with a blanket and a tub of ice cream to drown my sorrows. :crying:


Can't tell if INFJ, or pussy. Oh wait! They're both the same.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Because_why_not said:


> Can't tell if INFJ, or pussy. Oh wait! They're both the same.


At least I'm not scared to show my emotions in public unlike your type.
:tongue: Who's the weak person? The person who shows their emotions so easy for all to see or the one that has to hide them and let them out when they're alone?
Which type is really the scared type then? Hmm (hint not the public crier)


----------



## Eset

Witch of Dreams said:


> At least I'm not scared to show my emotions in public unlike your type.
> :tongue: Who's the weak person? *The person who shows their emotions so easy for all to see* or the one that has to hide them and let them out when they're alone?
> Which type is really the scared type then? Hmm (hint not the public crier)


Bolded:
You may not be a pussy, but you are a nuisance to see.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Dreams said:


> At least I'm not scared to show my emotions in public unlike your type.
> :tongue: Who's the weak person? The person who shows their emotions so easy for all to see or the one that has to hide them and let them out when they're alone?
> Which type is really the scared type then? Hmm (hint not the public crier)


Despite me knowing you for so long, I still read your posts, shake my head and be like, "wft. Are we from 2 different worlds?"

This is the staple of the INFJ. They spout shit and tell you it's so profound.

(Any I have no type, even PerC says so apparently.)


----------



## Because_why_not

Because_why_not said:


> Despite me knowing you for so long, I still read your posts, shake my head and be like, "wft. Are we from 2 different worlds?"
> 
> This is the staple of the INFJ. They spout shit and tell you it's so profound.
> 
> (Any I have no type, even PerC says so apparently.)





> Bolded:
> You may not be a pussy, but you are a nuisance to see.


INTPs are just a nuisance in general. You're like mosquitoes that come into your room at night and buzz around the light, waiting to give that lovely itchy bite ready for the next morning.

#YAY for Si!!!!


----------



## Ronney

INFP lets cats in bed during sex


----------



## Eset

INFPs are the cats 

This is a grumpy cat, because ENTP.


----------



## AshOrLey

Intp just used an emoticon other than the Lenny face

THE WORLD IS GOING TO EXPLODE EVERYBODY RUUUUN


----------



## Doll

infp, not everyone has the emotional range of a sobbing hufflepuff, don't be jelly.


----------



## AshOrLey

Enfp be jelly cause they want all the cuddles


----------



## Umbraphage

Soft and friendly but bites your hand off and somehow makes you feel a little bad when you accidentally say something wrong.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

INTJs are always telling Fi users that their opinion is wrong.


----------



## AshOrLey

"Enfp"
"Certainty"

HAHA that's funny :,)


----------



## WaffleSingSong

INFPs criticizing? 

Talk about a glass cannon! :laughing:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISTP posting online!! :shocked: You got caught didn't you? :dry:


----------



## WaffleSingSong

Look at that Ni-Fe combo with the bullshit assumptions!

even if they're somewhat right...fucking hell...


----------



## RaisinKG

Sheesh, ISTP. We already spent those 20 dollars on the food and now you want to go to that other fancy restaurant?! No! I've had enough!


----------



## Ronney

ISFJ still bitter and resentful at someone that hurt there feellings 20 years ago


----------



## Because_why_not

ENTPs don't need a reason to be bitter and resentful, they're just naturally that douchey.


----------



## Ronney

Because_why_not said:


> ENTPs don't need a reason to be bitter and resentful, they're just naturally that douchey.


The untyped thinks its too special for a type


----------



## RaisinKG

Yeah what BWN said >_>

ENTP you don't have to play Devil's Advocate all the time...


----------



## Because_why_not

Ronney said:


> The untyped thinks its too special for a type


Blame it on the Bug, Boy.



Witch of Gardening said:


> Yeah what BWN said >_>


Just another ISFJ, just another jumping on the bandwagon.

Will you actually venture out to do something by yourself for once?


----------



## RaisinKG

> Will you actually venture out to do something by yourself for once?


Haven't you heard? We need to stick together. There is strength in numbers!


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Gardening said:


> Haven't you heard? We need to stick together. There is strength in numbers!


That fact that you believe you will need strength in numbers just to go outside and do something, says a lot about the nature of the ISFJs


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ABWN always has to mask serious stuff with humor.


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> That fact that you believe you will need strength in numbers just to go outside and do something, says a lot about the nature of the ISFJs


I can go outside by myself, why did you pull that point out of nowhere? Sheesh, that's inconsistent.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Gardening said:


> I can go outside by myself, why did you pull that point out of nowhere? Sheesh, that's inconsistent.


Sigh! I hate it when I actually have to do extra work for people. Here:



Because_why_not said:


> Will you actually *venture out to do something by yourself* for once?





Witch of Gardening said:


> Haven't you heard? *We need to stick together. There is strength in numbers!*





Because_why_not said:


> That fact that y*ou believe you will need strength in numbers just to go outside* and do something, says a lot about the nature of the ISFJs


So much for Si. This just goes to show how much of a useless function this really is, hence why ISFJs are useless people.



Witch of Dreams said:


> ABWN always has to mask serious stuff with humor.


INFJs = [meh, what's the point? As if you can take any criticism anyway?].


----------



## RaisinKG

> So much for Si. This just goes to show how much of a useless function this really is, hence why ISFJs are useless people.


omg reported for typism!!!


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Gardening said:


> omg reported for typism!!!


Clogging up mods notifications = useless type.

ISFJs can't handle it here. They haven't got the knack, clearly... Poor thing. Why don't you have some hot chocolate and go to bed at 8:30PM dreaming of the day you will be married with children as you do every night?


----------



## bremen

ABWN is a pretty terrible type hence why they are on the brink of extinction, Mbti didn't even bother giving them a proper function stack or anything whatsoever.


----------



## Because_why_not

*
*A*wesome
*B*rilliant
*W*ondrous
*N*oteworthy

Don't hate cos you ain't.

But then again, ISTJ ain't anything but boring. Go read a bible.

(Why do I get the feeling that this is going to turn into a "Roast Because_why_not" thread  )


----------



## Azure Dreamer

XXXX just have to think your a special little snowflake and be different from the rest of us.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Dreams said:


> XXXX just have to think your a special little snowflake and be different from the rest of us.


I am different to you INFJ. I can use logic and not have my need for people-pleasing get in the way of doing tasks as simple as buying milk without getting someone else's opinion.

Also, calling _me_ a special snowflake? Lawl. Turns out you guys can make sarcastic jokes! What? That _wasn't_ supposed to be sarcastic. Well....


----------



## Azure Dreamer

I use logic, it's not my fault you can't follow along XXXX :tongue:


----------



## Because_why_not

Hm, I thought projecting was an Fi thing, but it turns out I was wrong. It's an INFJ thing.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Ni Ti loop is the most powerful and logical force ever now bow down before me XXXX as a mere mortal! Mwhahahahaha!!! :crazy:

Or you know just ignore me like normal and carry on


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Dreams said:


> Ni Ti loop is the most powerful and logical force ever now bow down before me XXXX as a mere mortal! Mwhahahahaha!!! :crazy:
> 
> Or you know just ignore me like normal and carry on


That wasn't funny, that was just pathetic. Also, being in a loop isn't a good thing.

Though, I wouldn't expect an INFJ to know that. Or anything really.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

:bored: XXXX too afraid to admit who they are to themselves and others.


----------



## Because_why_not

If INFJs would actually stop and listen without jumping to the conclusion of others, they'd know that I'm only typeless because of a bug.

Too bad. Even me literally spelling it out for an INFJ now will just go over their head, because it would be "doing right for me" to criticise my lack of a type right now.

Edit: Oh, it's back again. Yippeee. Let's all have a shot!


...And do the Macarena


----------



## The Lawyer

Why are you so mean to everyone ENTP 


This is a pretty lame criticism the inspiration is lacking today


----------



## Ronney

Why you so thin skinned to shit stiring ESFP


----------



## xxxlxs

True to my type, I'd take part in this if I had any knowledge on the other types.


----------



## The Lawyer

You don't always need to know everything before you get into something INTJ. Ignorance can be nice sometimes you should give it a try.


----------



## RaisinKG

ok ESFP now the amusement park now you want to go on that pirate ship on an adventure, can I go to sleep now?


----------



## The Lawyer

Sure ISFJ as soon as we are done jumping on the bed. 

You pretend to dislike doing crazy things ISFJ but you actually enjoy it and even try to talk others into it when no one can see it


----------



## Pat73

Retsu said:


> Yes


k


----------



## The Lawyer

The INTP uses a criticism in a form of 1 letter which makes about as much sense to others as anything else that INTP ever says.

Of course the INTP will claim that their criticism was intelligent and that everyone is just too stupid to understand what they are saying, as always.


----------



## Pat73

Omg its jack sparrow! He's back!


----------



## The Lawyer

As always the INTP uses only the most appropriate and socially acceptable words and images to express their enthusiasm.


* *




Ah well it's nice to know that you missed my true form, even if I have to pay for this cognition by watching Hitler


----------



## RaisinKG

ESFP is it just me or are you just not up for another adventure today?


----------



## Zoquaro

flourine said:


> ESFP is it just me or are you just not up for another adventure today?


I can't tell if you're flirting or not. Argh! >o<
(I am speaking _slightly_ from experience ^^)


----------



## Retsu

Zoquaro said:


> I can't tell if you're flirting or not. Argh! >o<
> (I am speaking _slightly_ from experience ^^)


Flirting for you is putting chocolate chips in the cookies that you make.


----------



## RaisinKG

Unknown... you know you have a type, show it!


----------



## AshOrLey

Esfp, there's only room for ONE GURRL in this thread


----------



## bremen

Infp:
"I don't know"
"Maybe"
"It's not like that"
"I just..."
"But you said..."
"Okay"
"I guess so"
"Sorry"


----------



## AshOrLey

I don't say, "but you said" 
I say, "But I thought you said" 
because there's extra padding to satisfy my Fi. Your ni does not always win Innnnfjjjjj


----------



## Parrot

Every member of your type is fat...including the INFP cats


----------



## Shinsei

ENTP likes to try and get attention from everyone by blurting illogical statements like that.


----------



## bremen

Unknown are mostly just special snowflakes.


----------



## Shinsei

ISTJ go back to the corrupt society where you belong, you were not made for the internet.


----------



## bremen

If we are talking about actual order and structure, internet is the way to go.

Unknown, are the negative stereotypes of your type too much to handle?


----------



## RaisinKG

ISTJ! Loosen up, we're goin on the next gold rush and you don't wanna miss it!


----------



## bremen

Esfp, its not because you saw someone do it on youtube that you can too.


----------



## RaisinKG

ColdNobility said:


> Esfp, its not because you saw someone do it on youtube that you can too.


Nothing is impossible!!!! Carpe Diem!


----------



## Shinsei

Carpe diem? How the hell does an ESFP even know that quote. I thought all they do is sex, smoke, party and then sex again.


----------



## bremen

Esfp: Carpe diem is an excuse for people who can't manage to find pleasure in everyday things. They lack depth.

Unknown: Can't be bothered.


----------



## Shinsei

ISTJ What else can't you be bothered with me? hmm


----------



## RaisinKG

Unknown what is your type??


----------



## Shinsei

flourine said:


> unknown what is your type??


estj


----------



## Eset

Guess we're back to the SJ master-race.


----------



## Shinsei

Unknown derailing threads.


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJ pointing out the obvious


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Esfp playing up the actress role again to your audience.


----------



## The Lawyer

Is it time for your weekly visit to a fortune teller yet infj?


----------



## BroNerd

You might benefit from any assessment of the future ESFP


----------



## The Lawyer

You might benefit from any external assessment of your surroundings ENTP


----------



## Because_why_not

Came on to revive my once favourite thread. Saw there was an ESFP above me. Too easy to even bother....


----------



## RaisinKG

Saw there was an Unknown above me.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

How very observant of you esfp.


----------



## RaisinKG

Thank you, it's a special skill of mine


----------



## bremen

@Because_why_not Is mafia your new favourite thread?

Esfp: The type to go in the hood, and do highly questionable pranks.


----------



## RaisinKG

ISTJ: The type to not live life to it's fullest!


----------



## Because_why_not

Lol as if an ESFP can be pulled away from sex and partying for long enough to type that reply. Must be hacked. 



flourine said:


> Saw there was an Unknown above me.


It appears PerC and I have had a fight again.



ColdNobility said:


> @Because_why_not Is mafia your new favourite thread?


Long story short: yes.


----------



## The Lawyer

LOL you don't have a type so much that you're beyond unknown

How LAME is that???? 

Oh come on ____, you don't need to be ashamed of your type so much that you ask the mods to hide it, I'm sure it's not that bad


----------



## compulsiverambler

The Lawyer said:


> Oh come on ____, you don't need to be ashamed of your type so much that you ask the mods to hide it, I'm sure it's not that bad


Yeah, just do what the ESFPs do and use your avatar to remind everybody of the one fictional character of your type who isn't either incredibly annoying or incredibly stupid.


----------



## Angina Jolie

flourine said:


> How about you order dinner first? mmmm...


I already did. You are going to have caesar salad and a grip on what you want to do with your life!!!


----------



## Pat73

You're the one that's going to be eating the ceasar salad, hippie


----------



## davidhshumaker

How about giving the poor infp some recognition for the validity of their perception.. because youre both right!!
@florine @pomPOM 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angina Jolie

Pat73 said:


> You're the one that's going to be eating the ceasar salad, hippie


I like caesar salad. It has chicken. Hippies tend to be vegetarian or vegan. What's your point, genius?


----------



## Maybe

flourine said:


> @*Maybe* And as for you, INTP, must I remind you about my next awesome idea? C'mon, don't be shy~ (hug)


HOW did you know I was shit at hugging? Not even my imaginary friends know that...


----------



## RaisinKG

Maybe said:


> HOW did you know I was shit at hugging? Not even my imaginary friends know that...


Just a coincidence.



> I already did. You are going to have caesar salad and a grip on what you want to do with your life!!!


Alright... OOH SHINY!



> How about giving the poor infp some recognition for the validity of their perception.. because youre both right!!


Tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## Pat73

pomPOM said:


> I like caesar salad. It has chicken. Hippies tend to be vegetarian or vegan. What's your point, genius?


I see we have an expert in salads over here. Only a salad-eating INFP would know so much about salads.


----------



## RaisinKG

Pat73 said:


> I see we have an expert in salads over here. Only a salad-eating INFP would know so much about salads.


INTP what are you an expert at eating at?


----------



## Pat73

flourine said:


> INTP what are you an expert at eating at?


Female genitallia


----------



## bremen

Intp, good at forgetting social etiquette.


----------



## Shinsei

WTF INTP so stupid they don't realize they are criticizing them selves


----------



## Shinsei

flourine said:


> INTP what are you an expert at eating at?


good shit


----------



## Azazel

Ghost Insane said:


> WTF INTP so stupid they don't realize they are criticizing them selves





Ghost Insane said:


> good shit


Double-post.
"WTF"
"them selves"
'Shit eater' as an insult.

Is this what we talk about when we do about INTJ? I'll leave this up to our spectators.


----------



## davidhshumaker

Intp... how long did it take to type up a response No one cared about? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

About 1.21 hours, INFJ.


----------



## davidhshumaker

About, entp? Can you be more specific please? Probably took them about 1.21 gigawatts of energy to come up with that too.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Oh INFJs so easy to lead astray. Like sheep to a pack of wolves.


----------



## RaisinKG

Memory Of Talon said:


> Oh INFJs so easy to lead astray. Like sheep to a pack of wolves.


The here and now isn't everything, ESFP.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

It's way more real than the picture of reality you have in your head ENTP!


----------



## RaisinKG

Memory Of Talon said:


> It's way more real than the picture of reality you have in your head ENTP!


Picture? What Picture? Now your Inferior Ni is just making stuff up!


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

flourine said:


> Picture? What Picture? Now your Inferior Ni is just making stuff up!


Just like an ENTP to be so damned forgetful!


----------



## Kynx

Just like an esfp to make frivolous judgements as they go along


----------



## megmento

oh. I wonder how true it is that INFPs are the least punctual of types.

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

That is all.


----------



## Shinsei

ESFP yea can't even come up with an argument.


----------



## megmento

It's not always about argument dear. Oh right, I almost forgot you are deprived of Fi. 

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Angina Jolie

Speaking of arguments, the world doesn't have the time to wait until you gather the words and the courage to make an argument INFP. Tick tock tick tock, that's the sound of your pointless beliefs dying at the hands of facts.


----------



## Kynx

Personality type above me is always a fucking infp.


----------



## tmady

Neverontime said:


> Personality type above me is always a fucking infp.


Can't do it. Last INFP I criticized I nearly brought her to tears and she didn't talk to me for weeks.


----------



## Because_why_not

As if that'd stop an ENTJ. They thrive off making subordinates cry and beating the weakness out of people. Dare I say, they love that even more than kicking puppies?


----------



## Azazel

INFJs, master of the snowflake syndrome. They can handle themselves so they need stereotypes that buff them and make them feel special.


----------



## Kynx

tmady said:


> Can't do it. Last INFP I criticized I nearly brought her to tears and she didn't talk to me for weeks.


It's the most effective way to get rid of entj's. I use that tactic everytime.


----------



## tmady

Because_why_not said:


> As if that'd stop an ENTJ. They thrive off making subordinates cry and beating the weakness out of people. Dare I say, they love that even more than kicking puppies?


Puppy kicking days are behind me.


----------



## Endologic

Turn around.


----------



## Because_why_not

ESFJ... Oh, "INFP"s are so bad at criticisms that they can't even make joke ones and actually :blushed:do as the thread says.

Damn ninjas ruined my point to @Neverontime. Urgh...


----------



## Endologic

serenity said:


> infjs, master of the snowflake syndrome. They can handle themselves so they need stereotypes that buff them and make them feel special.


infp*


----------



## tmady

INTP... Let me have this one folks.

Quit @#$%ing talking about it and go do it. No one cares how wonderful it can be or how much better you can make it or how it works. Just put it to use! How @#$%ing hard is to to realize your brilliant plan/idea/invention/thought is useless if you aren't doing anything with it?

Go read the Nike logo out loud 1500 times and get it tattooed to your forehead please. Thanks for listening, now go *DO* what I said.

P.S. ENTP's please feel free to use the above advice too.


----------



## Because_why_not

It's slogan not logo. 

You actually gave us a great example of a motto too. "Do what I say". The most commonly spoken/written sentence of any Entj.

ESTJs can also use that too.


----------



## Kynx

Because_why_not said:


> ESFJ... Oh, "INFP"s are so bad at criticisms that they can't even make joke ones and actually :blushed:do as the thread says.
> 
> Damn ninjas ruined my point to @Neverontime. Urgh...


Lol. Bit crap at everything really aren't you?


----------



## RaisinKG

INFP, you're @Neverontime.


----------



## Parrot

ENTPs are fucktarded!


----------



## RaisinKG

does that mean I can criticize my own type? (innocent smile)


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

ENTPs are kind of hilarious in bed... not in a bad way... not in a sexy way either..

like why... the fuck we gonna do with pizza...


----------



## RaisinKG

Memory Of Talon said:


> ENTPs are kind of hilarious in bed... not in a bad way... not in a sexy way either..
> 
> like why... the fuck we gonna do with pizza...


Why make a time machine with it of course.


----------



## Ronney

ENTP Thinks its awesome but is annoying


----------



## The Lawyer

^That's a pretty good criticism of ENTP. I have nothing more to add.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

ESFP- You care way more than you let on. Just chill


----------



## Kynx

Two esfps together, like a pair of titties


----------



## WhoPutsTheirFaceOnABus

I'm probably next closest to infp than being infj, having said that, you suck. Kidding!...

...and you're an animal! Kidding! 

INFP's are actually great people. Kidding!


----------



## Ronney

INFJ great at martyrdom


----------



## megmento

ENTP always putting their lives in danger with their crazy shenanigans...

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronney

INFP secretly wants to join ENTP in crazy shenanigans


----------



## enfpgal99

ENTP are just "not so nice" enfp's.


----------



## Ronney

ENFP are just loopy emo ENTPs


----------



## enfpgal99

seee i was right!

entps still keep arguing even if they already made there point.


----------



## RaisinKG

ENFP: Like ENTPs but more touchy feely


----------



## enfpgal99

entp: at least we enfps are more sensitive to other peoples feelings and don't bully poor e and i nfps!


----------



## RaisinKG

enfpgal99 said:


> entp: at least we enfps are more sensitive to other peoples feelings and don't bully poor e and i nfps!


Fi vs Fe


----------



## enfpgal99

flourine said:


> Fi vs Fe



perfectionist as always entps...


----------



## RaisinKG

enfpgal99 said:


> perfectionist as always entps...


Perfectionist as always ENFPs...


----------



## Ladyenfj

^ I have a weakness for ESFPs, this is a criticism


----------



## ae1905

I'd like to have a weakness for enfjs...is that a criticism?


----------



## Ladyenfj

ae1905 said:


> I'd like to have a weakness for enfjs...is that a criticism?


 That is a wish.. Nevertheless, everyone has a weakness for ENFJ, you should just look deep down your INTP soul and you shall find it


----------



## Kynx

Enfj waiting for other people to tell them who they like.


----------



## ae1905

Ladyenfj said:


> That is a wish.. Nevertheless, everyone has a weakness for ENFJ, you should just look deep down your INTP soul and you shall find it


sure, I bet you say that to all the cult members, er, boys

btw, can you write down the equation for, I mean, directions to my soul?...I can't seem to find it?


----------



## Azazel

I have a weakness for ENFJs.

I can't stand them.

That's the weakness.


----------



## Scirrus

INTJs, does anyone honestly like you guys?


----------



## Ladyenfj

ae1905 said:


> sure, I bet you say that to all the cult members, er, boys
> 
> btw, can you write down the equation for, I mean, directions to my soul?...I can't seem to find it?


 INTPs souls are usually lying on their hair, unless it was eaten by an INTJ


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

ENFJs... why you so lazyyyyy.


----------



## ae1905

Ladyenfj said:


> INTPs souls are usually lying on their hair, unless it was eaten by an INTJ


huh, what, my jock strap? (calm down boys and girls, I just came back from the gym 

intj is going to eat my jock strap?! (yeah, that sounds right 


hey, enfj: just what kind of cult have you got there?


----------



## Ladyenfj

ae1905 said:


> huh, what, my jock strap? (calm down boys and girls, I just came back from the gym
> 
> intj is going to eat my jock strap?! (yeah, that sounds right
> 
> 
> hey, enfj: just what kind of cult have you got there?


 You put your jock strap on your head?! Wow that's.. Creative.. However it makes me wanna question Your cult! 
I'm an ENFJ, we don't reveal our cult, our agendas are always hidden..


----------



## ae1905

Ladyenfj said:


> You put your jock strap on your head?! Wow that's.. Creative..


did I just give you an idea for your cult?

and what if I told you I shave my head, dear lady? 



> However it makes me wanna question Your cult!
> I'm an ENFJ, we don't reveal our cult, our agendas are always hidden..


I bet you'd like to do more than question...enfjs never stop there


----------



## RaisinKG

ae1905 said:


> did I just give you an idea for your cult?
> 
> and what if I told you I shave my head, dear lady?
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you'd like to do more than question...enfjs never stop there


INTP: Like ENTPs but 900% more Hikikomori


----------



## ae1905

flourine said:


> INTP: Like ENTPs but 900% more Hikikomori


hikikiomori?....is that like _hari kari_ but with soy sauce?

entp: turning condiments into ordnance, one bottle at a time

genius


----------



## Azazel

INTPs suck except if it actually results/turns out that I'm one.


----------



## RaisinKG

Serenity said:


> INTPs suck except if it actually results/turns out that I'm one.


INTJ -> Nietzsche Wannabe


----------



## ae1905

Serenity said:


> INTPs suck except if it actually results/turns out that I'm one.


intjs suck, especially if you don't


----------



## RaisinKG

ae1905 said:


> intjs suck, especially if you don't


INTP: Like ENTPs but 500% more socially awkward


----------



## Azazel

ae1905 said:


> intjs suck, especially if you don't


Everyone's that not me sucks, here is my trascendental truth. Types do not matter.


----------



## ae1905

flourine said:


> INTP: Like ENTPs but 500% more socially awkward


entp: like intp but 500% less signal and 500% more noise


----------



## Ronney

ESFP Those people aren't looking at you they are looking behind you


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Damn you. You beat me too it. You... What you can't see is always there ENTP. 



The Lawyer said:


> I wanted to criticize you but then I noticed how the color of my username and the color of my VIP button matches the colors in my new avatar so flawlessly and



what you can see is all there is. DEAR ESFP. No depth to you at all.


----------



## The Lawyer

Memory Of Talon said:


> Damn you. You beat me too it. You... What you can't see is always there ENTP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you can see is all there is. DEAR ESFP. No depth to you at all.


That would be unfortunate if us ESFPs weren't so pleasant to look at, amirite?












Nothing to criticize. ESFP the best type.


----------



## Azazel

ESFP, type par excellence for normies, like ISFPs but without romanticising hedonism.


----------



## Kynx

Estp's copy and paste sentences with big words because they don't know any.


----------



## The Lawyer

INFPs copy and paste sentences with big words because that is how they write fanfiction.


----------



## Angina Jolie

There once was an ESFP that wasn't into superficial things. Then the universe imploded because error. Once last trouble caused by an ESFP.


----------



## Azazel

INFPs are like INFJs but more envious and snowflaky.


----------



## Endologic

^
Serenity = ESTP

^
That is a direct contradiction.


----------



## vforverification

INTP you're outta bed! Nice to see you!


----------



## Endologic

vforverification said:


> INTP you're outta bed! Nice to see you!


Can't blame a man for being in bed alot...


----------



## vforverification

Emologic said:


> Can't blame a man for being in bed alot...


Every INTP I know is lazy to an almost professional degree


----------



## Endologic

vforverification said:


> Every INTP I know is lazy to an almost professional degree


^

Calls himself an ENTP...

...Ignores humor


----------



## Ronney

INTP thinks lazy is funny


----------



## The Lawyer

ENTP also thinks lazy is funny and is even open about it


----------



## Azazel

ESFPs are open books.
But without any text.


----------



## The Lawyer

Serenity said:


> ESFPs are open books.
> But without any text.


ESFPs don't need text. We exist so that other types can hug us in pain and relief after having survived listening an ENTP talk.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

damnnnn sick burn....and rude AF.. just like ESFPs


----------



## The Lawyer

Memory Of Talon said:


> damnnnn sick burn....and rude AF.. just like ESFPs


You know how that comes to us naturally ESFP


----------



## Kynx

Going commando comes naturally to esfps. They realise that underwear isn't practical for them.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

flourine said:


> ENFPs watch too much cat videos


Too many chemicals, too many foods.


----------



## RaisinKG

Unknowns always have a type but their too afraid to reveal it ovo


----------



## starwars

Why am I joining this.....

Quit crying, and and go talk to them!

(I am officially bad at this)


----------



## RaisinKG

But I am, INTP, go back to reading your Star Wars EU book >_>


----------



## starwars

flourine said:


> But I am, INTP, go back to reading your Star Wars EU book >_>


:laughing: the funny thing is I bought the 3 books after ROTJ, and never read them!!!

you....go clean your room!! (Ps I cleaned mine last night! I woke up today, and so confused on how mine is actually clean)


----------



## AshOrLey

Intp, too lazy to come up with some type of medicine that cures their star wars obsessions


----------



## RaisinKG

AshOrLey said:


> Intp, too lazy to come up with some type of medicine that cures their star wars obsessions


INFPs are also too lazy to come up with a simple remedy to rid themselves of their addiction to feline creatures



starwars said:


> :laughing: the funny thing is I bought the 3 books after ROTJ, and never read them!!!
> 
> you....go clean your room!! (Ps I cleaned mine last night! I woke up today, and so confused on how mine is actually clean)


INTP after you clean your room first. Yikes, I mean it's an even bigger mess than my room. Where's that 8000$ Darth Vader action figure? Hmm....


----------



## vforverification

Urgh infp, ever get tired of using passive aggression instead of words


----------



## RaisinKG

vforverification said:


> Urgh infp, ever get tired of using passive aggression instead of words


ENTP you debate for the sake of debating. Sometimes, and often most of the time, there is a compromise.


----------



## CurrentBias

flourine said:


> ENTP you debate for the sake of debating. Sometimes, and often most of the time, there is a compromise.


INFP, you take things too personally.


----------



## Angina Jolie

INTP, you sitting in your moms basement is as useful in the real world as that toilet paper tube probably still chillin in your bathroom cuz you are too lazy to gather and take out the trash.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Complaining about the system doesn't get you more drugs.


----------



## Azazel

Unknown has everything wrong of all the personalities and nothing right of them.


----------



## vforverification

Oh look at that, an INTJ taking a chance to tell someone what's wrong with them, I didn't know you guys liked doing that.


----------



## compulsiverambler

ENTP, do you ever wonder if we're not as funny, charismatic and interesting as we think we are? No, me neither. :tongue:


----------



## RaisinKG

compulsiverambler said:


> ENTP, do you ever wonder if we're not as funny, charismatic and interesting as we think we are? No, me neither. :tongue:


ENTP, see: your username


----------



## bremen

Infps are thought to be kind hearted, but they only care about their feelings in the end.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

ISTJ's are too private. They need to open up.


----------



## RaisinKG

Memory Of Talon said:


> ISTJ's are too private. They need to open up.


ESFPs, think about the consequences of your decisions! Don't act impulsively...


----------



## Angina Jolie

You must have smelled the potential for your ego validation to have come out of your shell and into the webz INFP.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

POM is not a valid mbti type. Please try again.


----------



## vforverification

compulsiverambler said:


> ENTP, do you ever wonder if we're not as funny, charismatic and interesting as we think we are? No, me neither. :tongue:


Literally not once #entptillidie


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Heyo, criticize my type. No Se, you missed me


----------



## Chompy

ESFP I love you but please please please stop climbing things/sliding down railings just because you can. I'm scared you are going to fall off.


----------



## vforverification

Moonious said:


> Heyo, criticize my type. No Se, you missed me


I'm surprised you noticed something actually happening in the world in front of you, most intps I know would walk into traffic unless guided by someone else


----------



## Angina Jolie

Do you even remember yourself where you buried the body, ENTP?


----------



## pinwheel

INFP you're so innocent, too pure for this cruel world~~


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTP, See: your username.


----------



## pinwheel

flourine said:


> ENTP, See: your username.


lol u got me there


----------



## RaisinKG

Unknown you better go get a type, their running out and their on sale!


----------



## Because_why_not

How do you know, ISFP? Unless if you can buy types at a Charity/Thrift shop...? :shocked:


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> How do you know, ISFP? Unless if you can buy types at a Charity/Thrift shop...? :shocked:


Yep, you can now! You're an INFJ, though. Shouldn't you be busy fulfilling your Ni Vision?


----------



## Because_why_not

flourine said:


> Yep, you can now! You're an INFJ, though. Shouldn't you be busy fulfilling your Ni Vision?


INFJs can be lazy too 

And shouldn't _you_ be busy typing up that blog about how you're currently "Finding yourself" on your travels through Europe ... while you sit in Starbucks?


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> INFJs can be lazy too
> 
> And shouldn't _you_ be busy typing up that blog about how you're currently "Finding yourself" on your travels through Europe ... while you sit in Starbucks?


Nah, I'm busy doing something much more relevant: Art! Writing!

INFJ, how about you? Quit dreaming, and start doing!

Offtopic: I missed you, Because_why_not. Where have you been? Mafia?


----------



## vforverification

I never heard a more accurate description of an ISFP than a useless little bunny


----------



## Because_why_not

"You can't sit with us"?

Lawl. Only an ENTP would be that deluded to think people actually want to sit with them. No one wants to hear your stupid theories and ramblings. 



flourine said:


> Offtopic: I missed you, Because_why_not. Where have you been? Mafia?



Aww ain't you sweet :tongue:

And yeah my online time has been taken over by Mafia - you should come and play a game


----------



## MusiCago

Because_why_not said:


> "You can't sit with us"?
> 
> Lawl. Only an ENTP would be that deluded to think people actually want to sit with them. No one wants to hear your stupid theories and ramblings.


Fellow INFJ, do you actually think that? Or are you just agreeing with the majority cause you can't sort out your own thoughts/feelings from others? P.S. I lowkey threw shade at myself


----------



## WhoIsJake

All the INFJs I know are slutty girls. BOOM ROASTED


----------



## RaisinKG

> All the INFJs I know are slutty girls. BOOM ROASTED


All the INTPs I know of are silver gray robots.



> I never heard a more accurate description of an ISFP than a useless little bunny


Says the ENTP.



> "You can't sit with us"?
> 
> Lawl. Only an ENTP would be that deluded to think people actually want to sit with them. No one wants to hear your stupid theories and ramblings.


No one wants to hear your nebulous, bizarre and nonsensical INFJ remarks.


----------



## Sava Saevus

flourine said:


> All the INTPs I know of are silver gray robots.


Can confirm.

All the ISFPs I know... wait I know no ISFPs. Carry on.


----------



## RaisinKG

Saint Savage said:


> Can confirm.
> 
> All the ISFPs I know... wait I know no ISFPs. Carry on.


INTP you should stop being a shut in and get out more then. Maybe you'll know more types than your 900 INTP and INTJ friends on the internets.


----------



## WhoIsJake

flourine said:


> INTP you should stop being a shut in and get out more then. Maybe you'll know more types than your 900 INTP and INTJ friends on the internets.


Easy to say from the type that never commits to absolutely anything. Being an internet addict is a devoted hobby, thank you very much.


----------



## RaisinKG

WhoIsJake said:


> Easy to say from the type that never commits to absolutely anything. Being an internet addict is a devoted hobby, thank you very much.


Lies. I commit my 110% to what I consider important to me. And being addicted to the internet is not a good one!~


----------



## YourMomIsABlueWhaleXXL

flourine said:


> Lies. I commit my 110% to what I consider important to me. And being addicted to the internet is not a good one!~


You're addicted to the desire of lust. Feel the power of my wooden pole, you turd.


----------



## RaisinKG

YourMomIsABlueWhaleXXL said:


> You're addicted to the desire of lust. Feel the power of my wooden pole, you turd.


INTJ-Secretly an INFP on the inside


----------



## bremen

They are not cute unlike their counterpart.


----------



## YourMomIsABlueWhaleXXL

flourine said:


> INTJ-Secretly an INFP on the inside


Solve me and you might unlock my inner self.



ColdNobility said:


> They are not cute unlike their counterpart.


ISTJs organizing is beyond my imagination. They also send 9gag memes via Whatsapp.


----------



## RaisinKG

YourMomIsABlueWhaleXXL said:


> Solve me and you might unlock my inner self.


INTJ, INTJ. You want to be solved, yet at the same time don't. *shrug*


----------



## bremen

Intjs, suck at going out in bars.

Isfps, bad at meme-ing.


----------



## RaisinKG

ColdNobility said:


> Intjs, suck at going out in bars.
> 
> Isfps, bad at meme-ing.


ISTJs, also bad at memeing


----------



## The Lawyer

Your avatar is not hipster enough for an ISFP. 

Pls fix.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Garbage, garbage and more garbage. You are fake news!


----------



## The Lawyer

I left your lunch in front of your bedroom door.

Now stay put in your bed intp. You have no business talking about garbage when I'm the one who takes out your trash since you never leave your room.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

At least I don't get diseases from tropical rainforests.


----------



## The Lawyer

Is that why you're not flying on a broom anymore intp? You were afraid that you would end up in a jungle and catch malaria? 

Sometimes you need to experience the outdoors instead of just reading about it INTP.


----------



## HGy

While youre outside, would you mind taking out my trash too? It's nothing important, just a bunch of ESFP resumes I took off my desk and put in the garbage. ESFP personalities are too self-centered to be happy or successful in life.


----------



## YourMomIsABlueWhaleXXL

HGy said:


> While *your* outside, would you mind taking out my trash too? It's nothing important, just a bunch of ESFP resumes I took off my desk and put in the garbage. ESFP personalities are too self-centered to be happy or successful in life.



You misspelled you're.

Get back to primary school, noob.

youre?

You've edited your post and you still make the mistake again. I must fix you.


----------



## The Lawyer

^^It's funny how you're calling ESFPs self-centered since you're the one that usually asks others to do various things for you and fulfill your impossible standards ENFJ and then you get upset if they don't 

An ESFP does what ESFP wants. In other words take out your own trash ENFJ, you do have both arms, no? (oooh, how self-centered of me... better find a type that will do whatever you say) 


^The INTJ wanted to marry a person but then they ended up marrying grammar instead. It's a perfect match.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Always looking for hoops to jump through instead of making life easier through technology.


----------



## The Lawyer

So untrue INTP.... And my signature doesn't confirm your criticism at all. 

You are but a liar.


----------



## Lord Necro

ESFP - You would have less of a rodent and cockroach infestation problem if you cleaned the dishes and payed the garbage bill.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

INTJ, you've locked yourself so far up in your ivory tower that it would be beneath you to clean the dishes and pay the garbage bills, seeing how that's a job for lesser mortals and all.


----------



## anonymoustiger

I already roasted you. This is beneath my ability to roast.
We all know, though, that ENTPs have never cleaned anything but a plate


----------



## Tsubaki

anonymoustiger said:


> I already roasted you. This is beneath my ability to roast.
> We all know, though, that ENTPs have never cleaned anything but a plate


No matter how much you think you are helping people, making the world better, being a great person, you will never do as great of a job as these chicken:





Also, we don't clean often, but when we do, we clean the house, ourselves and your mind of that attitude, while watching the news and building a solar powered frying pan, all at once.


----------



## RaisinKG

Tsubaki said:


> No matter how much you think you are helping people, making the world better, being a great person, you will never do as great of a job as these chicken:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, we don't clean often, but when we do, we clean the house, ourselves and your mind of that attitude, while watching the news and building a solar powered frying pan, all at once.


ENTP you would've finished that robot by now but nooooo you decided to get sidetracked and go fishing in the river near the amusement park, and even so, there's just toy fish there. Then you went sledding on the hill when it isn't even winter yet, on solid concrete.


----------



## Tsubaki

flourine said:


> ENTP you would've finished that robot by now but nooooo you decided to get sidetracked and go fishing in the river near the amusement park, and even so, there's just toy fish there. Then you went sledding on the hill when it isn't even winter yet, on solid concrete.


I am well, alive and had lots of fun. My guess is that you are just jealous, because you INFJs are too socially awkward and introverted to ever do something fun without an ENTP to escort you and deal with people in your way. Speaking of ENTPs to escort you - do you really think it's wise to bite into the hand that feeds you your little dose of entertainment? Well, logic was never the INFJs' strength, am I right?


----------



## Azazel

Flourine is probably going to ninja me but I don't care as long as there's INFJ on his profile.



Tsubaki said:


> do you really think it's wise to bite into the hand that feeds you your little dose of entertainment


If you could stop biting INFJ's hand of sanity.




> Well, logic was never the INFJs' strength, am I right?


That's why there's a lot more prominent rationalist philosophers that are INFJs rathen than ENTPs. Unless you want to say the opposite in order to call everyone's attention and annoy them, as it weren't enough with us.


----------



## Tsubaki

Serenity said:


> If you could stop biting INFJ's hand of sanity.


Hand of sanity? You mean the INFJ's raised finger of no-sex-before-marriage, always-be-in-bed-at-9, never-cross-the-street-when-the-light-is-red and drugs-are-evil? I have been chewing on that for ages and never regretted it.



> That's why there's a lot more prominent rationalist philosophers that are INFJs rathen than ENTPs. Unless you want to say the opposite in order to call everyone's attention and annoy them, as it weren't enough with us.


Spineless! That's the word I was searching for! Isn't it a little bit weak to hide behind some philosophers when trying to argue that you are capable of logic in your everyday life. I could say that some very popular movie heroes are ENTP - that doesn't make every ENTP a movie hero, as far as I know. Again, you are just proving the INFJ's lack of logical reasoning.


----------



## Azazel

Tsubaki said:


> Hand of sanity? You mean the INFJ's raised finger of no-sex-before-marriage, always-be-in-bed-at-9, never-cross-the-street-when-the-light-is-red and drugs-are-evil? I have been chewing on that for ages and never regretted it.


Evidence: Not found.



> Spineless! That's the word I was searching for! Isn't it a little bit weak to hide behind some philosophers when trying to argue that you are capable of logic in your everyday life. I could say that some very popular movie heroes are ENTP - that doesn't make every ENTP a movie hero, as far as I know. Again, you are just proving the INFJ's lack of logical reasoning.


We're all lacking logic in our life, your own post is a proof, the fabled ENTP that already missed a point before where you couldn't induct neither deduct and worked yourself under a fallacy! What a lack of rationality!
Also, you're putting in the same framework how are the evidences of INFJs using logic in their life stages and superheroes whose neither are being called neither are highlighted for their use of logic, it doesn't even make sense. You all ENTPs should go away to make puns and beg for other's attention, since your set of cognition is even contradictory.


----------



## Tsubaki

Serenity said:


> Evidence: Not found.


Evidence: Not yet asked for. 
There I see the close-mindedness of INFJs again, just dismissing anything that goes against them, not even asking for the reasons. If you take an exam and get a grade, you will first of all get the grade. Afterwards, you can ask "why", but it's completely clear that a long reasoning is something that would greatly disrupt the conversation flow. You are a Fe- users. This should be your cup of tea, but apparently, your social awkwardness overshadows everything.



> We're all lacking logic in our life, your own post is a proof, the fabled ENTP that already missed a point before where you couldn't induct neither deduct and worked yourself under a fallacy! What a lack of rationality!
> Also, you're putting in the same framework how are the evidences of INFJs using logic in their life stages and superheroes whose neither are being called neither are highlighted for their use of logic, it doesn't even make sense. You all ENTPs should go away to make puns and beg for other's attention, since your set of cognition is even contradictory.


What I see here is simply that you do not understand metaphors and do not even see the clearly layed out faults in your own reasoning. But what did I expect? When INFJs run out of arguments, aka all the time, they just act like other people are ridiculous with their claims. Just find an ENTP who can argue for you. You don't need to make yourself look like a fool.

...do you want fries with your defeat?


----------



## Gilfoyle

Azure the Dreamer said:


> INFJ we all know deep down your cold and calculating instead of nice and friendly.


Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Azazel

Tsubaki said:


> Evidence: Not yet asked for.
> There I see the close-mindedness of INFJs again, just dismissing anything that goes against them, not even asking for the reasons. If you take an exam and get a grade, you will first of all get the grade. Afterwards, you can ask "why", but it's completely clear that a long reasoning is something that would greatly disrupt the conversation flow. You are a Fe- users. This should be your cup of tea, but apparently, your social awkwardness overshadows everything.


It's not social awkwardness, but more of deeply knowledging others. ENTPs are the kind of people who looks for superficial states on relationships, where us, the INFJs, want a deeper connection. You're using humans as a source of entertainment, just looking for their their outer layers.
Taking a human, who feels, thinks, have a set of connections with other humans and all that complexity of life, just as what it appears, is, indeed, unefficient and ilogical. Shame on you.



> What I see here is simply that you do not understand metaphors and do not even see the clearly layed out faults in your own reasoning. But what did I expect? When INFJs run out of arguments, aka all the time, they just act like other people are ridiculous with their claims. Just find an ENTP who can argue for you. You don't need to make yourself look like a fool.


It's not about understanding metaphors. We're under a context, and we should proccess or own reasonings under this, that's what we usually call *premises*, you offered a conclussion under unrelated premises, whose also were not enough, that's a lack of a point in your reasoning, I do not expect less from you, your own arguments are based on turning out the discussion where missing the point, just because you want to 'win', instead of getting something, how impractical. 



> ...do you want fries with your defeat?


I didn't wrote this, but I'm just ashamed of what you're going to feel when you realize how cringy is this. However, as I expect, you can't, so, as a compassionate INFJ, I'll counsell you, ask this to others, in the case they already didn't get bored of you, as the ENTP you are.


----------



## anonymoustiger

Overanalyzing navel gazer who sees humans as special and unique when most decisions made come from primal needs and not deep-seated philosophical reasoning, return to Tumblr INFJ, from whence you came...

Also Cassie was an INFJ and she always had the worst Animorphs books


----------



## RaisinKG

anonymoustiger said:


> Overanalyzing navel gazer who sees humans as special and unique when most decisions made come from primal needs and not deep-seated philosophical reasoning, return to Tumblr INFJ, from whence you came...
> 
> Also Cassie was an INFJ and she always had the worst Animorphs books


ENFP, I know you crave attention, and it does indeed allow for more possibilities on your end, and that I am giving you it right here and then. But please, you don't need to talk about your future blog post on how you'll grow a garden of sunflowers, only to be talking about your amazing new squid cosplay and lounging about doing nothing and procrastinating. Right now, there is only the present.

And yes, your values are a bit on the idealistic side. Perhaps... far too head in the clouds.


----------



## Schmendricks

Agh, cut the playing psychologist and wake up an detach, wake up, and smell the flowers around you - I'm sure your Se could use it, buddy!


----------



## RaisinKG

Schmendricks said:


> Agh, cut the playing psychologist and wake up an detach, wake up, and smell the flowers around you - I'm sure your Se could use it, buddy!


And I'm sure your Ni-Fe could use a breath of fresh, super future oriented, highly detached and abstract counseling


----------



## tinyheart

Your type needs to _TELL_ people what's wrong, not expect us to know, dammit!

Also, stop feeling so high and mighty!


----------



## Soul Kitchen

I thought INFPs didn't view others' feelings as their own? Not unless you're projecting your feelings of feeling high and mighty onto someone else.


----------



## RaisinKG

mytinyheart said:


> Your type needs to _TELL_ people what's wrong, not expect us to know, dammit!
> 
> Also, stop feeling so high and mighty!


But that's your job, INFP. Not mine. Mine is to be the next Gandhi/Jung/[insert famous INFJ here]



> I thought INFPs didn't view others' feelings as their own? Not unless you're projecting your feelings of feeling high and mighty onto someone else.


The ENTP matches his avi: Like the Frilled Lizard, an ENTP needs quality time with their Fe, and they can have an incredible appetite, especially in terms of jokes.

...Which is why its hard to take an ENTP seriously. Except in a debate.



Tsubaki said:


> I am well, alive and had lots of fun. My guess is that you are just jealous, because you INFJs are too socially awkward and introverted to ever do something fun without an ENTP to escort you and deal with people in your way. Speaking of ENTPs to escort you - do you really think it's wise to bite into the hand that feeds you your little dose of entertainment? Well, logic was never the INFJs' strength, am I right?


I am also well, alive, and having a lot of fun. I will have you know, I am not that awkward, and can be mistaken for an extrovert at times. No, I do not need an ENTP to do social work, especially as I have higher Fe, while an ENTP just has tert Fe. 

By biting into the hand that feeds me my little dose of entertainment, did I mean an ENTP? Ah, I will concede this one, although you should consider the inner strength of my Ti!


----------



## Soul Kitchen

INFJs try so hard to be taken seriously, they think whatever outlandish pseudo-philosophy they conceive of within the voids of their own minds makes them the next Gandhi/Jung.


----------



## tinyheart

Oh, _YOU_ again. Always looking for trouble, huh?


----------



## RaisinKG

mytinyheart said:


> Oh, _YOU_ again. Always looking for trouble, huh?


INFP, always have to take the moral high ground, don't you? I'm an INFJ. I'm anything but looking for trouble, while your feisty Te can pick fights on an impulse.


----------



## AshOrLey

Until you start thinking things a million times through...psh.


----------



## RaisinKG

AshOrLey said:


> Until you start thinking things a million times through...psh.


Says the Ne user.


----------



## The Lawyer

I refuse to criticize the psychic type.


----------



## RaisinKG

The Lawyer said:


> I refuse to criticize the psychic type.


But I will now criticize the ESFP type.


----------



## sometimes

The INFJ movie plot is the INFJ constantly having one pointless existential criss after another. This eventually creates a mystic black hole which threatens to swallow the universe. Upon finding this out the INFJ's mind explodes in both delight and terror. This mix of emotion makes the INFJ's mind explode again. Then everyone dies. So a happy ending. At least the INFJ is no longer around to have another existential crisis about that. Unless they are in the after life doomed to an eternity of it. Which the idea of only makes it worse.

This is the movie idea that I pitched to a top Hollywood producer.

Oh wait that was just in my dream.

Can you analyse my dream for me INFJ.

I'll just be taking a nice nap while you tell you me your analysis. (And hopefully dreaming about something else this time).


----------



## Little Might

INTP's.....

Sometimes I'll meet some of you that are really open-minded, non-judgmental, and able to use Ti to a point where my inferior Ti just stares in awe and admiration.

But then there are some of you that are quite the contrary. Not sure if the INTP above me had a bad experience with an INFJ, or maybe she's just joking. I hope I'm just misunderstanding something because INXP's are my favorites.

Edit: For the sake of the future person posting below me, my type is ENFJ.  Can't wait to see what you say.


----------



## tinyheart

Unknowns...always tryna feel like mysterious and special snowflakes...


----------



## Owtoo

well well, where do I begin. :tongue: Emotionally dramatic, overthinking, overanalysing, can be surprisingly stubborn, finds it hard to get motivated at times etc. etc.

(I'm allowed to say these things mkay because I am also one.)


----------



## RaisinKG

sometimes said:


> The INFJ movie plot is the INFJ constantly having one pointless existential criss after another. This eventually creates a mystic black hole which threatens to swallow the universe. Upon finding this out the INFJ's mind explodes in both delight and terror. This mix of emotion makes the INFJ's mind explode again. Then everyone dies. So a happy ending. At least the INFJ is no longer around to have another existential crisis about that. Unless they are in the after life doomed to an eternity of it. Which the idea of only makes it worse.
> 
> This is the movie idea that I pitched to a top Hollywood producer.
> 
> Oh wait that was just in my dream.
> 
> Can you analyse my dream for me INFJ.
> 
> I'll just be taking a nice nap while you tell you me your analysis. (And hopefully dreaming about something else this time).


please INTP, analyze me more. My Ti loves it! I wonder what an INTP plot might be... might it be an aspiring scientist fantasizing about constructing the finest logical systems while still in high school, all the while procrastinating on everything and end up becoming immortal, purely by accident from the result of their Ne tangents around the world... and then they procrastinate ever the more for eternity.
@Little Might before you criticize INTPs they will criticize you, because you do not have a type! Oh. You are an ENFJ? Come out, ENFJ, we all know you are one but you want to hide it. No need to be a chameleon in these parts.

@mytinyheart Ummm... how can I word this nicely... INFP, don't you have a big heart? Not a tiny heart? But if there's one thing INFPs are known for, its stubbornness with names, and how it reflects their value set. 

@Owtoo How dare you criticize your own type. Traitor!


----------



## Silastar

Did you say stubborn? Right. Because you INFPs are stubborn!

edit.
Posted too late. Skip me!


----------



## vforverification

Oh an INFJ, great, I love being judged constantly.


----------



## RaisinKG

vforverification said:


> Oh an INFJ, great, I love being judged constantly.


ENTP there's no room for you to shitpost and debate here. You got a competitive debate at 4!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

INFJs can't stray too far from home without a support vehicle that caters to soothing ouchy feels.


----------



## vforverification

Best quote about estj's I ever read ''they are the other people in hell is other people''


----------



## AshOrLey

Entps, too wrapped up in their own argument to remember punctuation


----------



## BNB

INFP - Can be too emotional/over dramatic, even when the situation doesn't necessarily call for it. At least in my experience.


----------



## Silastar

Please turn off that music, it's so loud i'm listening to your terrible taste from my country!


----------



## Illz

Its not your country!

*Your* taste is inadequate too.


----------



## Ecchi

Since I already commented on this guy and don't wish to again, I'm skipping him because I want to focus on Jeffrei again.
@Jeffrei

Criticize and critique start with crit, so they are essentially the same concept. 

INFP now = I'm Nitpicky + Failed Punctuality (because you were late)


----------



## StinkyBambi

Ecchi said:


> Since I already commented on this guy and don't wish to again, I'm skipping him because I want to focus on Jeffrei again.
> @Jeffrei
> 
> Criticize and critique start with crit, so they are essentially the same concept. 😉
> 
> INFP now = I'm Nitpicky + Failed Punctuality (because you were late)


Isn't that your mum in your profile pic? I swear I recognise those lovely bum cheeks of hers...


----------



## Jeffrei

Ecchi said:


> Since I already commented on this guy and don't wish to again, I'm skipping him because I want to focus on Jeffrei again.
> @Jeffrei


Aww, I feel special. Don’t get that from ESTPs often. 



Ecchi said:


> Criticize and critique start with crit, so they are essentially the same concept.


LOL! I really don’t need to say anything about that. It essentially fulfills the purpose of the thread for me.




LCracker said:


> Isn't that your mum in your profile pic? I swear I recognise those lovely bum cheeks of hers...


Oh boy... only an ESTP...


----------



## Kynx

Took the personality test and failed 

h:


----------



## Elistra

WTF, I can't criticize the INFP. 

What if they get all weepy? I will feel like an asshole. Damned Fi. :/


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

You don't have to be hardass toward everything.


----------



## Crowbo

So much delicious apathy and edge. Almost like sandpaper.


----------



## Convex

easily imposed will


----------



## Kynx

Estp's hump anything that smells nice 

That's why entp's don't shower.


----------



## lokasenna

INFPs tend to be far less special than they believe, and also end up in cringe territory when they attempt to appear cute, which is often. 

You can skip me, I just wanted to insult something.


----------



## Convex

special infps are cute when they don't try


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Most likely to die as a result of some crazy ass activity.
...
~~~


Now... why am I so boring? And how can an INFP be less boring?


----------



## Kynx

You're only supposed to criticise the type above you, not yourself too.
You're not in the infp forum now. The self flagellation can stop.


----------



## Convex

yeah you gotta disguise your self flagellation as humor like she did, learn from the experienced infp


----------



## Squirt

Convex said:


> yeah you gotta disguise your self flagellation as humor like she did, learn from the experienced infp


Count on ESTP to know how to set up public façades in a desperate need for thrills and attention.


----------



## Kynx

At least there's no danger of intj's engaging in self flagellation.


----------



## Six

Inflicts paradox on others then gets upset if they point it out.


----------



## Bunniculla

Gets heavily involved with people, then ghosts them using the cop out "People are emotional vampires. I need time to recharge." :wink:


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

You're expendable and you're not important individually. You're basically the ants of humanity except that even ants don't have mouths to annoy at least.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

ScaryMary said:


> You're only supposed to criticise the type above you, not yourself too.
> You're not in the infp forum now. The self flagellation can stop.


I know that. But I couldn't help myself darling


I wanted somebody to criticize how boring INFPs can be though.


----------



## Convex

guess you could say we're not used to giving up, unlike you, miss unknown


----------



## Six

Put your shirt back on, idiot.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Get a backbone, idiot sub


----------



## Six

Keep yours still.


----------



## Strelnikov

There's nothing to criticise, because there is no type above me. They're all below me! (I changed the settings to see the newest posts first, so all previous posts appear below, not above  )


----------



## bremen

no u


----------



## Kynx

No personality


----------



## Energumen

Get your head out of the clouds, you useless INFP!


----------



## Kynx

I only pretend to be infp, to make infp's look good.


----------



## Convex

suspiciously good at pretending to be a shit type


----------



## Kynx

Chats shit to try and hide the fact that they love infp's


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Don't get angry at me because I am insensitive and unaware of your feelings.


----------



## Energumen

Your devil-may-care attitude will only hold you back in life.


----------



## Kynx

Infp talking to others about their own attitude holding them back 
:laughing: 

You couldn't make it up


----------



## Queen Talia

Probably think you're more badass than you really are like most INFPs tend to do.


----------



## Kynx

Most unknown types think they're knowledgeable about personality theory. And yet, there they are, unknown, still


----------



## Elistra

Every time I visit this thread, the last one was an INFP! How am I supposed to get pissy with those, it's like kicking kittens or something! :frustrating:


----------



## Convex

Thinks they are in charge but is actually vulnerable and easily dominated


----------



## Cat Brainz

Might wanna think before you do that drunken stunt jump.


----------



## Elistra

This thing finally died, huh? Lol.


----------

